# Dooney Lovers--Post Up Your NON-DOONEY Favorites



## MiaBorsa

OK, I know lots of us are "equal opportunity handbag lovers."   We can't love just ONE!!   So, post up your favorites in other brands.  

I'll start.      My Brighton "Kodiak."   LOVE!!!


----------



## elbgrl

My new Kate Spade!  She's so lady-like

Very pretty Brighton!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cute KS!   Love the bow.


----------



## gatorgirl07

My new and very first Brahmin to go with my fuchsia satchel


----------



## gatorgirl07

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> My new and very first Brahmin to go with my fuchsia satchel



It actually looks more red  , but it's pretty pink


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2008079
> 
> 
> My new and very first Brahmin to go with my fuchsia satchel



Delicious!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute KS!   Love the bow.



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Love the Brahmin!  We need a pic of both of them together, GG!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:
			
		

> Love the Brahmin!  We need a pic of both of them together, GG!!



I will take one in the sunshine tomorrow. The Brahmin is coming out red and it is irritating me.


----------



## gatorgirl07

The Brahmin is still coming out red, but here is a pic of both together


----------



## gatorgirl07

This one is a little more true to color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oooooh, nice!!     They coordinate perfectly.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:
			
		

> Oooooh, nice!!     They coordinate perfectly.



That's what I was thinking.  I couldn't believe it when I put them side by side and they matched


----------



## never_wear_it_t

elbgrl said:


> My new Kate Spade!  She's so lady-like
> 
> Very pretty Brighton!




I have that Kate Spade!  I haven't cut the tags off yet, I don't know what I'm waiting for...
Do you like yours?


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Here is my Brahmin Dagny in Azure.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous Brahmin, CL!!       I just got a package from Macy's this morning and LOOK who arrived!!    

Michael Kors Hamilton...


----------



## mrsroboto

MiaBorsa said:
			
		

> Gorgeous Brahmin, CL!!       I just got a package from Macy's this morning and LOOK who arrived!!
> 
> Michael Kors Hamilton...



Ooh! I thought about getting that one. How does the leather feel? I love the hardware.


----------



## MiaBorsa

mrsroboto said:


> Ooh! I thought about getting that one. How does the leather feel? I love the hardware.



This is the "original leather" Hamilton, so she's squishy and wonderful.  Unstuffed, she gets her slouch on!!   (I personally don't care for the saffiano version of stiff leather.)


----------



## mrsroboto

MiaBorsa said:
			
		

> This is the "original leather" Hamilton, so she's squishy and wonderful.  Unstuffed, she gets her slouch on!!   (I personally don't care for the saffiano version of stiff leather.)



Love the slouchy leather!! I must've seen the stiffer leather in store. I was disappointed by the stiffness but I guess I need to do more research!


----------



## hopi

Hopefully you can see the pics. Sarah I got this after you got your Dooney Python and just love it, you have had me on a Coach binge for awhile


----------



## hopi

Sarah , Love your Hamilton
this is a serious forum, these ladies do not play
the PF sent a note that I will not be upgraded to a full account for 5 days and 10 posts,
gg your pics look great


----------



## MiaBorsa

Love your Kristin, Hopi!   I think T has that same bag!  You need to check out the Coach section for tons of beautiful bags.  (And lots of info about sales, etc.)  This is a very nice forum indeed.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh dear.  I'm on a Kors binge.      I just got back from the outlet mall, and LOOOOOOOOK who followed me home!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:
			
		

> Sarah , Love your Hamilton
> this is a serious forum, these ladies do not play
> the PF sent a note that I will not be upgraded to a full account for 5 days and 10 posts,
> gg your pics look great



Thanks Hopi!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh dear.  I'm on a Kors binge.      I just got back from the outlet mall, and LOOOOOOOOK who followed me home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg you are on a roll (as usual)
> exquisite,
> your MK collection is getting hugh
> you have found a spot to find more specials
> like the champion of shopping needed any coaching
> real estate has to be getting tight over there in Texas


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> omg you are on a roll (as usual)
> exquisite,
> your MK collection is getting hugh
> you have found a spot to find more specials
> like the champion of shopping needed any coaching
> real estate has to be getting tight over there in Texas



   Actually, I did a "closet purge" a couple of months ago.  I got rid of about 18 bags so I had some available real estate.   (I went by the outlet mall office and got a coupon book...that gave me 20% off the new Kors...yay!)


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh dear.  I'm on a Kors binge.      I just got back from the outlet mall, and LOOOOOOOOK who followed me home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, love the color too!


----------



## Panders77

Here are my beauties, my LV collection....






Love my BMack crossbody pumpkin bag....






Caoch, this bag is so much fun.....


----------



## Panders77

Tignanello, crossbody....






B.Makowsky, Coach and Sharif...






Tignanello....


----------



## donnaoh

Panders77 said:


> MiaBorsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.  I'm on a Kors binge.      I just got back from the outlet mall, and LOOOOOOOOK who followed me home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, love the color too!
> 
> 
> 
> Just love the whip stitching in that gorgeous bag! Enjoy!
Click to expand...


----------



## donnaoh

Coach Embossed Espresso Carrie:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Panders77 said:


> Beautiful, love the color too!





donnaoh said:


> Panders77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just love the whip stitching in that gorgeous bag! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies!!   I really love this one.  Here's an "unstuffed" photo...
Click to expand...


----------



## MiaBorsa

donnaoh said:


> Coach Embossed Espresso Carrie:



Absolutely stunning.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Panders77 said:


> Tignanello, crossbody....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.Makowsky, Coach and Sharif...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tignanello....



Love all your loot, Pam!!


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Love all your loot, Pam!!



Thanks


----------



## AshTx.1

Well here is my mixed collection. I have Coach, LV, and my Dooney!


----------



## Panders77

donnaoh said:


> Coach Embossed Espresso Carrie:



Pretty bag!


----------



## Panders77

AshTx.1 said:


> Well here is my mixed collection. I have Coach, LV, and my Dooney!



Beautiful collection!  Love your Speedy Azur!


----------



## Panders77

elbgrl said:


> My new Kate Spade!  She's so lady-like
> 
> Very pretty Brighton!



I love the bow and the style of this bag!


----------



## Panders77

gatorgirl07 said:


> This one is a little more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 2008129



The wallet and bag look great together!


----------



## AshTx.1

Panders77 said:


> Beautiful collection!  Love your Speedy Azur!



Oh wow... thanks! It's such a tiny collection compared to most people's collections on here, but I truly am happy with it (for now... hahaha!)


----------



## gatorgirl07

Panders77 said:


> The wallet and bag look great together!



Thanks, I love it!


----------



## donnaoh

AshTx.1 said:


> Well here is my mixed collection. I have Coach, LV, and my Dooney!


What a lovely collection!! Beautiful picks!!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> My new Kate Spade!  She's so lady-like
> 
> That is soooooooooo cute rosie


----------



## AshTx.1

donnaoh said:


> What a lovely collection!! Beautiful picks!!



Thank you!


----------



## Judy1123

Oh I love this thread, nice to see your "other" loves


----------



## MiaBorsa

WOOOO HOOOO!!   Got this Coach Madison Tote in mahogany from the online sale.


----------



## hopi

[/QUOTE]


Sarah, wow such a beauty, Coach has not invited me since Christmas, my first thoughts were thank goodness, but after seeing your pictures, i want them to let ME IN it is so much fun to see if you can get what you want before they lock you out


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Sarah, wow such a beauty, Coach has not invited me since Christmas, my first thoughts were thank goodness, but after seeing your pictures, i want them to let ME IN it is so much fun to see if you can get what you want before they lock you out



Thanks, hopi.  This Madison tote is at the outlet stores, too...and for a little less money.  Unfortunately the outlet nearest me only had persimmon and red patent, so I ordered online.   

Watch the thread on the Coach board.   http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/coach-factory-online-sale-20-off-658251.html   When they announce the next FOS, go to the page and see if it will let you in.  Lots of times I don't get emails anymore, but I can access the sale.


----------



## gatorgirl07

If you sign up at coach.com, you will get invited to the online outlet sales too. That usually how I shop with coach. They send me am email almost once a week for a new sale. And it isn't just generic or outdated stuff. Some of it is brand new


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Love the Madison tote, Sarah!  What a gorgeous lining!

I just got this Brahmin Sara Rose satchel off ebay this week.


----------



## hopi

I just got this Brahmin Sara Rose satchel off ebay this week.  






[/QUOTE]

That's a areal beauty and such a great color


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Thanks, hopi!


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Love the Madison tote, Sarah!  What a gorgeous lining!
> 
> I just got this Brahmin Sara Rose satchel off ebay this week.



OMG--gorgeous!  You know I'm a sucker for Brahmin.  Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> That's a areal beauty and such a great color



Hopi, are you using the QUOTE function?  If you do, the photos don't get copied into every post like on Q's board.  It makes for a "cleaner" look.   (Just a tip, GF!!   )


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG--gorgeous!  You know I'm a sucker for Brahmin.  Congrats!



and it's a namesake, they had you in mind


----------



## weezer

An oldie from 2007--Chloe edith
(I love satchels!)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/91437340@N07/8377761290/lightbox/


----------



## MaryBel

Sarah,

Love your new hamiltons!

Is the first one, a N/S in black?

I have the N/S in teak and claret and love it so much that also ordered the purple saffiano and the croco one in brown, I think you have the same one in croco but I got the N/S, I think yours is the smaller one, right?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sarah,
> 
> Love your new hamiltons!
> 
> Is the first one, a N/S in black?
> 
> I have the N/S in teak and claret and love it so much that also ordered the purple saffiano and the croco one in brown, I think you have the same one in croco but I got the N/S, I think yours is the smaller one, right?



Hey MB.  Yeah, the black is the "original" N/S Hamilton.  The brown (luggage) one is the outlet model that is sized between the N/S and E/W regular Hamiltons. It's really the perfect size, IMO.  I have the E/W in croco that I got from the L&T sale last fall.  Compared to the others, it's almost too small!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey MB.  Yeah, the black is the "original" N/S Hamilton.  The brown (luggage) one is the outlet model that is sized between the N/S and E/W regular Hamiltons. It's really the perfect size, IMO.  I have the E/W in croco that I got from the L&T sale last fall.  Compared to the others, it's almost too small!



The black one is Gorgeous! It's the perfect black bag! It flirts with me every time I see it. I love how it lays when you carry it. At the beginnig I thought it was going to be too big but it's not. I agree about the E/W that you find at department stores, kind of small. The outlet E/W is the perfect medium. I have 2 of those that I got at TJMaxx, although have not carried them


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> The black one is Gorgeous! It's the perfect black bag! It flirts with me every time I see it. I love how it lays when you carry it. At the beginnig I thought it was going to be too big but it's not. I agree about the E/W that you find at department stores, kind of small. The outlet E/W is the perfect medium. I have 2 of those that I got at TJMaxx, although have not carried them



I absolutely LOVE the black one.  I even paid full price for it...HAHAHAHA.  I try to never do that!!


----------



## aprimo

I am still loving the MKors Astrid satchel that I bought before Christmas.  I posted a full review of it here and I imagine it's on the MKors forum somewhere.  I noticed that Last Call (Neiman Marcus outlet) has it on their website in white now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Latest score from the Coach FOS!     

  

Juliette Satchel...


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Latest score from the Coach FOS!
> 
> 
> 
> Juliette Satchel...



Gorgeous! Congrats Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats Sarah!



Thanks, MB.  Those Coach outlet sales reel me in every time.


----------



## AshTx.1

aprimo said:


> I am still loving the MKors Astrid satchel that I bought before Christmas.  I posted a full review of it here and I imagine it's on the MKors forum somewhere.  I noticed that Last Call (Neiman Marcus outlet) has it on their website in white now.



Wow that looks like a really nice bag!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Latest score from the Coach FOS!
> 
> 
> 
> Juliette Satchel...




I love this Juliette!  I have a magenta one and I'd love to get another.  Is that bronze?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MB.  Those Coach outlet sales reel me in every time.



I know what you mean, I was tempted twice to get the madison tote, like the one you got recently, and then yesterday I was tempted to get the green croco ashley bag, which I like but have never gotten since I'm not sure the handles are long enough for me and this one doesn't have the long strap as the other ashley bags, so yesterday I was saved because my cart expired and then it was sold out.

This year so far I have only ordered once from them, and it was a factory bag but I loved the design, it's the peyton clover convertible hobo and the little wallet. 

I was trying to insert a pic but it's not working. I wonder what I'm doing wrong. I clicked on the mountain and then copied the url but it didn't work.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I love this Juliette!  I have a magenta one and I'd love to get another.  Is that bronze?



Yes, it's called bronze...but it is actualy more of a pewter color.  The leather is like buttah!  You definitely "need" one.     (I love your magenta, too!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I know what you mean, I was tempted twice to get the madison tote, like the one you got recently, and then yesterday I was tempted to get the green croco ashley bag, which I like but have never gotten since I'm not sure the handles are long enough for me and this one doesn't have the long strap as the other ashley bags, so yesterday I was saved because my cart expired and then it was sold out.
> 
> This year so far I have only ordered once from them, and it was a factory bag but I loved the design, it's the peyton clover convertible hobo and the little wallet.
> 
> I was trying to insert a pic but it's not working. I wonder what I'm doing wrong. I clicked on the mountain and then copied the url but it didn't work.



Hmmm, I don't know why your pics don't work.  That's all I do is copy the photobucket URL like this:  *http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz249/slw422/Michael Kors/f125ef36-1.jpg*     into the little yellow mountain icon drop down.  Then the pic displays like this...


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, it's called bronze...but it is actualy more of a pewter color.  The leather is like buttah!  You definitely "need" one.     (I love your magenta, too!)



My outlet didn't have any of the bronze Juliettes.  They did have a bronze Lindsey. I bought it, but promptly returned it because it was too similar to my embossed metallic lindsey.  Not an exact match, but similar enough to realize I didn't need them both.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I love that Lindsey.     The two outlets closest to me didn't have the metallic Juliettes either; I had to order from the FOS...so I paid a bit more but I'm happy.  I saw the metallic Lindseys and Isabelles in the outlet stores, though.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy Friday!

My current non-Dooney favorite is my M/MKors purple snake embossed Jet Set tote. (Ok, trying the picture link thing again.....)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> My current non-Dooney favorite is my M/MKors purple snake embossed Jet Set tote. (Ok, trying the picture link thing again.....)
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Good job!   Love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Good job!   Love it!



Thanks Sarah!:kiss:


----------



## MaryBel

One of my latest favorites is this Brahmin, Annabelle in peacock...Christmas present (From me/to me)


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MaryBel said:


> One of my latest favorites is this Brahmin, Annabelle in peacock...Christmas present (From me/to me)



 

OMG, I'm speechless.  ( I must have audibly gasped, because my 10yo rushed in here to see what was the matter)


----------



## never_wear_it_t

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> My current non-Dooney favorite is my M/MKors purple snake embossed Jet Set tote. (Ok, trying the picture link thing again.....)
> 
> Have a great weekend!




That is a nice bag!  I'm on the prowl for something purple.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Here's my brahmin Dagny in Azure.  I am coveting MB's Brahmin badly, and I thought if I bring up a pic of my brahmin that the urge will pass.  Deep breaths.....


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> OMG, I'm speechless.  ( I must have audibly gasped, because my 10yo rushed in here to see what was the matter)



Thanks CL! I know what you mean...I felt the same way when I saw the pics on the other forum. I remember Beckron and somebody else post the pics and I fell in love, so when I got the chance to get it, I decided to go for it. Good thing I got the suri wallet on sale at Macy's so now I have the set. 

I love the fainting emotie...

btw, maybe be going to the outlet (coach and MKors) today, the only flaw in my plan is that DH had to go to the office today so I'm hoping he comes back early, since tomorrow is going to be really cold here, right now it's 34 and by 6pm it's going to be 17 and by tomorrow at 6am it will be -1 and 2 by 11, and that's whitout the windchill...Monday is going to be even worse.


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here's my brahmin Dagny in Azure.  I am coveting MB's Brahmin badly, and I thought if I bring up a pic of my brahmin that the urge will pass.  Deep breaths.....



That Dagny should do the trcik. It's gorgeous! I always drool when I see it.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MB, would you say the Annabelle is a comparable size to the Dagny?  I've never seen one IRL.  I can't get yours out of my head and there's a reasonably priced online.  I might pull the trigger before the day ends, but not if it's a small bag.


----------



## annie1

Treeje large marley black


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> MB, would you say the Annabelle is a comparable size to the Dagny?  I've never seen one IRL.  I can't get yours out of my head and there's a reasonably priced online.  I might pull the trigger before the day ends, but not if it's a small bag.



Let me get my Dagny and Annabelle in a pic together.  brb.

I'm back.

It's a tiny bit smaller, but not by much, I don't consider it a small bag. To me it's a medium bag and Dagny is a Medium to Large bag. The mini arno is what I consider small, and this one is bigger.

Here are the pics. I don't think you will be disappointed with the size.


----------



## gatorgirl07

OMGosh!  I looked at that exact bag in a pink/fuchsia color yesterday while I was at Belks





MaryBel said:


> Let me get my Dagny and Annabelle in a pic together.  brb.
> 
> I'm back.
> 
> It's a tiny bit smaller, but not by much, I don't consider it a small bag. To me it's a medium bag and Dagny is a Medium to Large bag. The mini arno is what I consider small, and this one is bigger.
> 
> Here are the pics. I don't think you will be disappointed with the size.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> One of my latest favorites is this Brahmin, Annabelle in peacock...Christmas present (From me/to me)



Marybel, that bag is STUNNING.    You know I love that color.  Sigh.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Marybel, that bag is STUNNING.    You know I love that color.  Sigh.



Thanks Sarah!

I got hooked on the color since they released it and after seeing your maggie and the Annabelle that Becks ordered. So you didn't get any peacock bags after you returned Maggie?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> I got hooked on the color since they released it and after seeing your maggie and the Annabelle that Becks ordered. So you didn't get any peacock bags after you returned Maggie?



No, I never did get anything else in the peacock.  In fact, I haven't bought a Brahmin since then.  I've been on a Coach/MKors binge for a while and drifted away from Dooney/Brahmin.


----------



## MiaBorsa

annie1 said:


> Treeje large marley black



Nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here's my brahmin Dagny in Azure.  I am coveting MB's Brahmin badly, and I thought if I bring up a pic of my brahmin that the urge will pass.  Deep breaths.....



LOVE!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MaryBel said:


> Let me get my Dagny and Annabelle in a pic together.  brb.
> 
> I'm back.
> 
> It's a tiny bit smaller, but not by much, I don't consider it a small bag. To me it's a medium bag and Dagny is a Medium to Large bag. The mini arno is what I consider small, and this one is bigger.
> 
> Here are the pics. I don't think you will be disappointed with the size.




MB, thank you for doing that!  You would make such a great saleswoman!


----------



## elbgrl

OMG those Brahmins are gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

This is my new Brahmin Ester Raffia Hobo - love!






And my new Dooney hobo in oyster.  Both new with tags from Ebay!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nice loot, Rosie!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks, Sarah!


----------



## annie1

elbgrl said:


> This is my new Brahmin Ester Raffia Hobo - love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new Dooney hobo in oyster.  Both new with tags from Ebay!



BEAUTIFUL bags


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks Annie!


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> MB, thank you for doing that!  *You would make such a great saleswoman!*



No problem!

Thanks CL! You are too kind!

Forgot to ask, did you get it (Annabelle)?

I went to the outlet, got there around 2pm and there was a short line outside, so I went to MKors first hoping the line would be gone by the time I was done there. Lots of pretty bags in MKors but decided not to get any right away since I wanted to see what was available at Coach. It took me a long time to decide which ones. I found the madison tote in crimson patent, was very close to getting it but decided to leave it since I have the Lindsay in orchid patent, and the colors are kind of close. So at the end I got the madison pleated leather sophia in a gray color called flint (very close color to the base color of the silver metallic embossed Lindsay that we have) and a peyton clover tote in khaki/pink. I liked that is a medium-large bag and has shoulder straps and also the long strap. I had seen this one on the online sale but the online had the one with the clovers in multiple colors and the trim in natural. This one has all the clovers in pink and the trim is pink too. Found a passport cover in this style and also some umbrellas in blue, which were $70 but then had 50% and then the extra 30%, so they ended up being around $25, so I ended up buying 3, 1 for me and the other 2 for gifts. pretty nice gifts for $25. By the time I got out DH was already looking for me so decided to be good and not return to MKors, besides, they didn't have a bag that I had to have.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> This is my new Brahmin Ester Raffia Hobo - love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new Dooney hobo in oyster.  Both new with tags from Ebay!



Gorgeous bags Rosie! Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Beautiful bags, rosiemoto!  I've looked at that blue quite a few times.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MB, sounds like you had a fun day!  I had the original Large Pleated Sophia in flint, bought it in 2010 or early 2011.  It's a stunning bag, you're going to love it.  Mine was bigger than the one they're selling now.

I did not get the annabelle yet.  I'm trying to cut back on bags.  We're remodeling out living room and we're going to Disney World next month.  I have to give up something, somewhere, to make all this happen.


----------



## gatorgirl07

never_wear_it_t said:


> I'm trying to cut back on bags.  We're remodeling out living room and we're going to Disney World next month.



How funny!!  We are going in March for my niece's birthday


----------



## rubycat

I would love go to world, but only live a few hours away from land. Might not ever happen


----------



## gatorgirl07

rubycat said:


> I would love go to world, but only live a few hours away from land. Might not ever happen



Lucky


----------



## rubycat

You would be surprised how quickly you get to know, and get bored with Disney/Disney ca. 

Would love to go to Disney animal kingdom, and cope canaveral.


----------



## MaryBel

We might be going to Disney world on May for my son's 6th birthday. DH suggested Disneyland but there are way more outlets on Orlando, so I convinced him to go to Disney world instead. We have been to both and I think DW is more fun. When we went, we end up missing going to Animal K since we ran out of time and we already had the tickets


----------



## annie1

Found my python coach. Had it for a few years and as much as I loved the DB python this is lasting and going with more.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Annie, I love your python Kristin!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MaryBel said:


> We might be going to Disney world on May for my son's 6th birthday. DH suggested Disneyland but there are way more outlets on Orlando, so I convinced him to go to Disney world instead. We have been to both and I think DW is more fun. When we went, we end up missing going to Animal K since we ran out of time and we already had the tickets



I haven't mentioned all the outlets in Orlando to my DH.  I think I'm just going to spring it on him.  I don't have a plan yet.  He hates shopping.  You would think I could just leave him at the hotel, but I'm terrified of driving in unfamilar cities.  Gotta think of something...


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> I haven't mentioned all the outlets in Orlando to my DH.  I think I'm just going to spring it on him.  I don't have a plan yet.  He hates shopping.  You would think I could just leave him at the hotel, but I'm terrified of driving in unfamilar cities.  Gotta think of something...



I actually didn't tell him about the outlets either...I convinced him telling him that DW and orlando would be more interesting and exciting for our son that Disneyland. DH doesn't like the outlets either, he used to like them but I think now it's not the same when you have to be watching for a kid at the same time. I think also the fact that I take what he considers too long looking at purses has something to do with it.


----------



## Panders77

MaryBel said:


> One of my latest favorites is this Brahmin, Annabelle in peacock...Christmas present (From me/to me)



MaryBel, I love the color!


----------



## MaryBel

Panders77 said:


> MaryBel, I love the color!



Thanks Pam!

I agree, it's a lovely color! It was one of those that when I saw it, I knew I had to get it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

An old favorite...  Brahmin Rebecca Tricolor hobo.


----------



## dooney diva

What beauties they are. And these are an "old" favorite? Hum...


----------



## MiaBorsa

:giggles:  Weeeellllll...  she's not "new."


----------



## MaryBel

Michael Kors N/S Hamilton in purple saffiano leather


----------



## jailnurse93

elbgrl said:


> This is my new Brahmin Ester Raffia Hobo - love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new Dooney hobo in oyster.  Both new with tags from Ebay!



Beautiful!  Don't  you love ebay?  I get some slammin' deals there!  Thank you so much for posting that DB hobo in oyster!  I see Florentine's in oyster on special alot but the stock photos appear much lighter.  Now I see that it is more of a light taupe; which is so lovely!


----------



## jailnurse93

AshTx.1 said:


> Well here is my mixed collection. I have Coach, LV, and my Dooney!



You have a nice collection, Ashtex.!  A great variety; something for any kind of style, color, mood, or occasion, really!  Very nice.  Smart too.


----------



## jailnurse93

Panders77 said:


> Tignanello, crossbody....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.Makowsky, Coach and Sharif...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tignanello....



I like your bags!  Tiganello makes quality bags at great prices; I've been looking at some at Marshall's and have been soooo tempted!  But I'm holding back, trying to make my next purchase be either Coach Rory in black or DB Smith bag in black or DB Pocket Satchel in black.  DB does black leather soooo nice; especially in the Florentine line.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Great bags, Sarah and Marybel!


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> Great bags, Sarah and Marybel!



Thank you CL!


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Great bags, Sarah and Marybel!



Thanks!


----------



## elbgrl

jailnurse93 said:


> Beautiful!  Don't  you love ebay?  I get some slammin' deals there!  Thank you so much for posting that DB hobo in oyster!  I see Florentine's in oyster on special alot but the stock photos appear much lighter.  Now I see that it is more of a light taupe; which is so lovely!



I do indeed love Ebay!  The oyster really is more of a light taupe than an off white like I thought it was.  Pleasantly surprised!


----------



## elbgrl

annie1 said:


> Found my python coach. Had it for a few years and as much as I loved the DB python this is lasting and going with more.
> 
> View attachment 2029993



Very pretty bag Annie!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> An old favorite...  Brahmin Rebecca Tricolor hobo.



Beautiful - so classic!


----------



## Panders77

jailnurse93 said:


> I like your bags!  Tiganello makes quality bags at great prices; I've been looking at some at Marshall's and have been soooo tempted!  But I'm holding back, trying to make my next purchase be either Coach Rory in black or DB Smith bag in black or DB Pocket Satchel in black.  DB does black leather soooo nice; especially in the Florentine line.



Thanks!  And I agree the black Florentine is beautiful!


----------



## AshTx.1

jailnurse93 said:


> You have a nice collection, Ashtex.!  A great variety; something for any kind of style, color, mood, or occasion, really!  Very nice.  Smart too.



Oh, thank you!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> An old favorite...  Brahmin Rebecca Tricolor hobo.



Ok.. that is GORGEOUS!!! OMG..its beautiful!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok.. that is GORGEOUS!!! OMG..its beautiful!!!



Thanks, JJ.  I agree; she's one of my all-time favorite Brahmins.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I know lots of us are "equal opportunity handbag lovers."   We can't love just ONE!!   So, post up your favorites in other brands.
> 
> I'll start.      My Brighton "Kodiak."   LOVE!!!



I am still carrying my new purple python Michael Kors Hamilton.  LOVE this one.  I am going to "try" to post a picture. Not sure I have the hang of that yet.

http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums...action=view&current=MKPurpleSnakeShoulder.jpg


----------



## MiaBorsa

Beautiful Hamilton, JJ!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I have wanted the Hamilton for a long time but not having detachable should strap turns me off


----------



## MiaBorsa

You can tuck the strap down inside the bag.  The Hamilton is one of my personal favorites.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> You can tuck the strap down inside the bag.  The Hamilton is one of my personal favorites.



Do they go inside good or can you still see them?


----------



## MiaBorsa

You can see them from the side of the bag...the chain part drapes over the top.  Personally I don't do that because I like the look of the strap just hangin' out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's a view of the side of the bag.  You can see that the chain would drape over the top of the side if you tucked it in.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thanks Sarah.  I didn't think of tucking the strap in



MiaBorsa said:


> Here's a view of the side of the bag.  You can see that the chain would drape over the top of the side if you tucked it in.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful Hamilton, JJ!!



That's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## elbgrl

It was 78 degrees here today and felt like Spring!  Out came my new Vera Bradley bag, and it needed some accessories, so I had to get a wallet and iphone cover for her!


----------



## dooney diva

love the magnolia pattern, real Southern Charm :sunnies


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> That's a gorgeous bag!



Joy has good taste, Rosie!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> It was 78 degrees here today and felt like Spring!  Out came my new Vera Bradley bag, and it needed some accessories, so I had to get a wallet and iphone cover for her!



Nice!  I love all the new VB patterns.


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I am still carrying my new purple python Michael Kors Hamilton.  LOVE this one.  I am going to "try" to post a picture. Not sure I have the hang of that yet.
> 
> http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums...action=view&current=MKPurpleSnakeShoulder.jpg



Gorgeous Hamilton Joy! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> *It was 78 degrees here today *and felt like Spring!  Out came my new Vera Bradley bag, and it needed some accessories, so I had to get a wallet and iphone cover for her!



Hey Rosie, that's no fair! 78 degrees? Could you send us let's say 20 to all of us here in MN. It's has been pretty cold up here. Yesterday I was asking DH if he knew what the forecast was for today, and he said in the 20's and I thought to myself 'oh, it's getting warm'  That's when you know it's cold, when you consider 20's warm. Too funny!

Now, that VB set is perfect for that temperature. Love the pattern!


----------



## dooney diva

elbgrl said:


> It was 78 degrees here today and felt like Spring!  Out came my new Vera Bradley bag, and it needed some accessories, so I had to get a wallet and iphone cover for her!



Woops! wrong tree, i knew that was the dogwood pattern but had Mississippi on my mind and their state flower is the magnolia. :lolots:


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> Sarah , Love your Hamilton
> this is a serious forum, these ladies do not play
> the PF sent a note that I will not be upgraded to a full account for 5 days and 10 posts,
> gg your pics look great




LOL   I think this Purse forum will be far more dangerous to the credit cards than the DF ever was!!!  

Gorgeous Coach Hopi!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh dear.  I'm on a Kors binge.      I just got back from the outlet mall, and LOOOOOOOOK who followed me home!!!



Oh Sarah... that Hamilton is so Drool worthy!! Just so pretty!!  When I bought mine, I was so torn between this one vs the one I got.  I'll go back in March and hopefully this one will still be available!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Panders77 said:


> Tignanello, crossbody....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.Makowsky, Coach and Sharif...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tignanello....



Hi Pam!!!!  Wooohooo!! So glad you made it over here.  
Great looking collection.. and those LVs... OMG!!! Gorgeous. Congrats GF!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

donnaoh said:


> Coach Embossed Espresso Carrie:



OMG!!!    Absolutely STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

gatorgirl07 said:


> If you sign up at coach.com, you will get invited to the online outlet sales too. That usually how I shop with coach. They send me am email almost once a week for a new sale. And it isn't just generic or outdated stuff. Some of it is brand new



Coach hates me.  I never get invited to anything and I've signed up dozens of times.  And I have been a loyal Coach owner for about 20 years.  Oh well...


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful Hamilton, JJ!!



Hahahaha... thanks Sarah.  As you can see I'm still trying to figure this board out.  Hopefully folks will have the patience to hang in there with me while I learn it.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> That's a gorgeous bag!





Thanks Rosie. I've been drooling over yours too. Especially that Kate Spade with the bow. OMG!!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Joy has good taste, Rosie!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I know lots of us are "equal opportunity handbag lovers."   We can't love just ONE!!   So, post up your favorites in other brands.
> 
> I'll start.      My Brighton "Kodiak."   LOVE!!!




Well... I have finally gotten a chance to go through all the pics on this thread and can I just say, OMG!!!!  :urock:  You folks ROCK with good taste in purses.  Such good taste!!!


----------



## annie1

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Coach hates me.  I never get invited to anything and I've signed up dozens of times.  And I have been a loyal Coach owner for about 20 years.  Oh well...



Same here


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Ok.. lets see if I can do this correctly this time.  Here is my latest non Dooney purchase.  Got this from the Coach outlet.  GORGEOUS soft buttery leather and it was 50% off with an additional 30%.  Practically FREE!!!  

http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/l580/JJnSacto/New Purses/?action=view&current=NavyCoachFront.jpg

Ok..it appears I still have some learnin' to do.  SARAH?????? HELP!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LOL.  In the Reply to post box, click on the little yellow "mountain" icon.  When the drop down appears, paste the URL to your photo inside and click OK.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok.. lets see if I can do this correctly this time.  Here is my latest non Dooney purchase.  Got this from the Coach outlet.  GORGEOUS soft buttery leather and it was 50% off with an additional 30%.  Practically FREE!!!
> 
> http://s1124.photobucket.com/albums/l580/JJnSacto/New Purses/?action=view&current=NavyCoachFront.jpg
> 
> Ok..it appears I still have some learnin' to do.  SARAH?????? HELP!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, in Photobucket when you have the photo selected, copy the "direct link" URL.  For that picture it is "http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l580/JJnSacto/New%20Purses/NavyCoachFront.jpg"  (without the quotation marks).  

When you paste that in the little yellow mountain icon (Insert Image), you get this...


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, in Photobucket when you have the photo selected, copy the "direct link" URL.  For that picture it is "http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l580/JJnSacto/New%20Purses/NavyCoachFront.jpg"  (without the quotation marks).
> 
> When you paste that in the little yellow mountain icon (Insert Image), you get this...



http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l580/JJnSacto/New Purses/NavyCoachFront.jpg

Sarah, I pasted what you wrote, without the quotes and still just got the link.  and I did past it into the little yellow mountain thingie.  Now I think the PF hates me too!!!! LOL


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Cali Bag Lady said:


> http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l580/JJnSacto/New Purses/NavyCoachFront.jpg
> 
> Sarah, I pasted what you wrote, without the quotes and still just got the link.  and I did past it into the little yellow mountain thingie.  Now I think the PF hates me too!!!! LOL





Ok.. I'm not going to spam the PF.  I give up. 
http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l580/JJnSacto/New Purses/NavyCoachFront.jpg


----------



## MiaBorsa

Are you clicking on this...


----------



## MiaBorsa

OR...just copy the IMG code from Photobucket and* FORGET* the little yellow mountain.   Copy THIS from Photobucket, (where it says "IMG CODE" on the right).






*And PASTE directly into the reply box.   *

You will get this...


----------



## elbgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Thanks Rosie. I've been drooling over yours too. Especially that Kate Spade with the bow. OMG!!!!



Thanks!  Love your bag too!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Hey Rosie, that's no fair! 78 degrees? Could you send us let's say 20 to all of us here in MN. It's has been pretty cold up here. Yesterday I was asking DH if he knew what the forecast was for today, and he said in the 20's and I thought to myself 'oh, it's getting warm'  That's when you know it's cold, when you consider 20's warm. Too funny!
> 
> Now, that VB set is perfect for that temperature. Love the pattern!



OMG I couldn't live up north!  My daughter lives in PA and its too cold up there for me!  We  are spoiled down here on the Gulf Coast!


----------



## Panders77

I have to share my new beauty, it the Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 in the Damier Azur print.  I am so excited to add her to my collection.


----------



## elbgrl

Pam that bag is to die for - love the azur!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Panders77 said:


> I have to share my new beauty, it the Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 in the Damier Azur print.  I am so excited to add her to my collection.



OMG!!!!  

FABulous Pam!!! Congratulations GF!!!!


----------



## coachgirl555

I have two non-dooney favorites...!
Coach Legacy Anna Sui Dragonfly duffle





and my LV Artsy mono MM


----------



## rubycat

coachgirl555 said:
			
		

> I have two non-dooney favorites...!
> Coach Legacy Anna Sui Dragonfly duffle
> 
> and my LV Artsy mono MM



Omg, love both of those!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Panders77 said:


> I have to share my new beauty, it the Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 in the Damier Azur print.  I am so excited to add her to my collection.




Pam, it's lovely!  did you do another youtube video for it?


----------



## never_wear_it_t

coachgirl555 said:


> I have two non-dooney favorites...!
> Coach Legacy Anna Sui Dragonfly duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my LV Artsy mono MM




These are beautiful bags!!


----------



## Panders77

never_wear_it_t said:


> Pam, it's lovely!  did you do another youtube video for it?



Thank you and no not yet but I will be making one for it.  I just love the print on this one it makes me smile.


----------



## Panders77

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> FABulous Pam!!! Congratulations GF!!!!



Thank you Cali!


----------



## Panders77

coachgirl555 said:


> I have two non-dooney favorites...!
> Coach Legacy Anna Sui Dragonfly duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my LV Artsy mono MM



Love the Artsy and that Coach bag is gorgeous!  I never saw one like that.


----------



## Panders77

elbgrl said:


> Pam that bag is to die for - love the azur!



Thanks elbgrl, I just love the Azur print!  I am thrilled with my new bag!


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> OR...just copy the IMG code from Photobucket and* FORGET* the little yellow mountain.   Copy THIS from Photobucket, (where it says "IMG CODE" on the right).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And PASTE directly into the reply box.   *
> 
> You will get this...



Sarah, I love how you help everyone out.  I have a question for you, when I posted pictures on QVC D& B forum I went into Photobucket and right clicked and hit copy then paste.  They no longer have that option so when I do it like I do it for PTF (which is the example you showed) my picture does not show and the attachment is not highlighted.  How can I now post on the QVC forum?  I hope you understand what I am saying.


----------



## coachgirl555

rubycat said:


> Omg, love both of those!!





never_wear_it_t said:


> These are beautiful bags!!



Thanks...!!



Panders77 said:


> Love the Artsy and that Coach bag is gorgeous!  I never saw one like that.



Thanks..!
The Anna Sui is a work of art!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Panders77 said:


> Sarah, I love how you help everyone out.  I have a question for you, when I posted pictures on QVC D& B forum I went into Photobucket and right clicked and hit copy then paste.  They no longer have that option so when I do it like I do it for PTF (which is the example you showed) my picture does not show and the attachment is not highlighted.  How can I now post on the QVC forum?  I hope you understand what I am saying.



Hey Pam.  I don't post on the Q board any more, so I don't know what changes they have made to the forum software.  Are you using the "new" Photobucket?   If so, it will not allow you to copy/paste like the previous version of Photobucket.  You would actually have to open the picture in another window, THEN you can copy/paste it from there...but not _directly_ from Photobucket.  (So, I reverted to the previous version.)  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Beautiful bags, ladies!!     Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Pam.  I don't post on the Q board any more, so I don't know what changes they have made to the forum software.  Are you using the "new" Photobucket?   If so, it will not allow you to copy/paste like the previous version of Photobucket.  You would actually have to open the picture in another window, THEN you can copy/paste it from there...but not _directly_ from Photobucket.  (So, I reverted to the previous version.)  I hope that makes sense.



Oh it does thank you so much for the input!


----------



## MiaBorsa

You're welcome!   Love your new Speedy!


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> You're welcome!   Love your new Speedy!



Thanks!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

My new Coach Amelia.    I've been carrying her for two days straight, I just adore it.  

On a side note, I brought it to my brother & SIL's house this afternoon to visit their new baby.  My brother asked, "what's with the giant purse, are you planning to kidnap David?"


----------



## shoptillidrop

ONE of a few favorites, my Kate Spade Gold Coast Serena in Cashew...


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> My new Coach Amelia.    I've been carrying her for two days straight, I just adore it.
> 
> On a side note, I brought it to my brother & SIL's house this afternoon to visit their new baby.  My brother asked, "what's with the giant purse, are you planning to kidnap David?"



OMG...be still my heart!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

shoptillidrop said:


> ONE of a few favorites, my Kate Spade Gold Coast Serena in Cashew...



Gorgeous duo, STID!!


----------



## elbgrl

shoptillidrop said:


> ONE of a few favorites, my Kate Spade Gold Coast Serena in Cashew...




Love this!


----------



## elbgrl

never_wear_it_t said:


> My new Coach Amelia.    I've been carrying her for two days straight, I just adore it.
> 
> On a side note, I brought it to my brother & SIL's house this afternoon to visit their new baby.  My brother asked, "what's with the giant purse, are you planning to kidnap David?"



Beautiful bag!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG...be still my heart!!!



Thank you!


----------



## shoptillidrop

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous duo, STID!!



Thanks Sarah


----------



## donnaoh

never_wear_it_t said:


> My new Coach Amelia.    I've been carrying her for two days straight, I just adore it.
> 
> On a side note, I brought it to my brother & SIL's house this afternoon to visit their new baby.  My brother asked, "what's with the giant purse, are you planning to kidnap David?"


Beautiful!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aprimo said:


> I am still loving the MKors Astrid satchel that I bought before Christmas.  I posted a full review of it here and I imagine it's on the MKors forum somewhere.  I noticed that Last Call (Neiman Marcus outlet) has it on their website in white now.



Love that bag, Amy.


----------



## hopi

never_wear_it_t said:


> My new Coach Amelia.
> 
> On a side note, I brought it to my brother & SIL's house this afternoon to visit their new baby.  My brother asked, "*what's with the giant purse, are you planning to kidnap David?"*



your bag is beautiful, it does not look too big to me at all, love the way it carries


----------



## hopi

shoptillidrop said:


> ONE of a few favorites, my Kate Spade Gold Coast Serena in Cashew...


very pretty set


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

never_wear_it_t said:


> My new Coach Amelia.    I've been carrying her for two days straight, I just adore it.
> 
> On a side note, I brought it to my brother & SIL's house this afternoon to visit their new baby.  My brother asked, "what's with the giant purse, are you planning to kidnap David?"



OMG!!!      That is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

shoptillidrop said:


> ONE of a few favorites, my Kate Spade Gold Coast Serena in Cashew...



Oh wow!! that is such a pretty set.  gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that bag, Amy.



yeah, I do to.  I've drooling over it every time I see it. Such a "Joy" bag.


----------



## Panders77

shoptillidrop said:


> ONE of a few favorites, my Kate Spade Gold Coast Serena in Cashew...



What a lovely bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brahmin "Trina" drawstring.  Arrived today.   








And with little sister Sadie satchel...


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin "Trina" drawstring.  Arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with little sister Sadie satchel...



Wow great Brahmin ,Don't ever think I saw a drawstring before, beautiful sisters


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Wow great Brahmin ,Don't ever think I saw a drawstring before, beautiful sisters



Thanks, hopi.


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin "Trina" drawstring.  Arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with little sister Sadie satchel...



Beautiful drawstring!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, Pam.  I haven't bought a Brahmin in a while, so it was time!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin "Trina" drawstring.  Arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with little sister Sadie satchel...





GORGEOUS GROUP OF BAGS  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> GORGEOUS GROUP OF BAGS  kc



Thank you!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I went to a Brighton boutique with my BFF today, and found a treasure.     Here's the Brighton "Uptown tote".


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I went to a Brighton boutique with my BFF today, and found a treasure.     Here's the Brighton "Uptown tote".



How fun!! You must live close to some great shopping!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I went to a Brighton boutique with my BFF today, and found a treasure.     Here's the Brighton "Uptown tote".
> 
> 
> 
> That is soooooo darling Sarah, really different, great tote


----------



## pandorabox

MiaBorsa said:
			
		

> I went to a Brighton boutique with my BFF today, and found a treasure.     Here's the Brighton "Uptown tote".



Now that is one hot looking fun tote!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> How fun!! You must live close to some great shopping!!


Thanks!  I live in Houston, and there is great shopping here.  



hopi said:


> That is soooooo darling Sarah, really different, great tote


Thanks, hopi!  I like that it's actual pieced leather and not just a "painted on" design.  


pandorabox said:


> Now that is one hot looking fun tote!



Thanks!   I'm psyched!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!  I live in Houston, and there is great shopping here.
> 
> 
> Thanks, hopi!  I like that *it's actual pieced leather *and not just a "painted on" design.
> 
> 
> You can tell it is by the detail on your pictures, it is a beautifully done bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> You can tell it is by the detail on your pictures, it is a beautifully done bag



I was just sitting here looking at all the details on the bag; it's really much prettier than the photos.   Thanks again, hopi.


----------



## Islandgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin "Trina" drawstring.  Arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with little sister Sadie satchel...



Gorgeous GF! Both of them!


----------



## Islandgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I went to a Brighton boutique with my BFF today, and found a treasure.     Here's the Brighton "Uptown tote".



What a fun bag! it makes a great 'shopping' bag!


----------



## Islandgrl

never_wear_it_t said:


> My new Coach Amelia.    I've been carrying her for two days straight, I just adore it.
> 
> On a side note, I brought it to my brother & SIL's house this afternoon to visit their new baby.  My brother asked, "what's with the giant purse, are you planning to kidnap David?"



Very pretty!


----------



## Islandgrl

shoptillidrop said:


> ONE of a few favorites, my Kate Spade Gold Coast Serena in Cashew...



So classy!


----------



## Islandgrl

coachgirl555 said:


> I have two non-dooney favorites...!
> Coach Legacy Anna Sui Dragonfly duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my LV Artsy mono MM



WOW! What a gorgeous bag the Anna Sui is!

You're right, it's a piece of art!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Islandgrl said:


> Gorgeous GF! Both of them!





Islandgrl said:


> What a fun bag! it makes a great 'shopping' bag!



Thanks, GF!   You know I need to load Sadie up and take her out for a while.  She has spent her life in a dustbag.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I went to a Brighton boutique with my BFF today, and found a treasure.     Here's the Brighton "Uptown tote".



Sarah, your tote is Gorgeous! Looks really good with the red dooney wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sarah, your tote is Gorgeous! Looks really good with the red dooney wallet.



Thanks MaryBel!  The bag has several colors in it, so I can use different wallets.  I like the red best, though.


----------



## shoptillidrop

Panders77 said:


> What a lovely bag!



Thank you Panders


----------



## shoptillidrop

hopi said:


> very pretty set



Thank you hopi


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> I went to a Brighton boutique with my BFF today, and found a treasure.     Here's the Brighton "Uptown tote".



This bag is adorable!  I love it!!


----------



## shoptillidrop

MiaBorsa said:


> I went to a Brighton boutique with my BFF today, and found a treasure.     Here's the Brighton "Uptown tote".



What an 'amazingly fun looking', while being 'totally gorgeous with all the leather detail' Tote!!!!!!  Trust me, you will definitely cause heads to turn and compliments to abound.  Enjoy!


----------



## accessorygirl2

This tote is super cool and I think you *need* the Coach taxi fob to hang on it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

shoptillidrop said:


> What an 'amazingly fun looking', while being 'totally gorgeous with all the leather detail' Tote!!!!!!  Trust me, you will definitely cause heads to turn and compliments to abound.  Enjoy!



Thanks, GF!



accessorygirl2 said:


> This tote is super cool and I think you *need* the Coach taxi fob to hang on it.



How cute!  I hadn't even thought of that taxi fob!  It would look perfect on that bag.   I do have my eye on this Brighton "lipstick" fob, though...   http://www.vonmaur.com/Product.aspx?ID=126458&Sale=n&pg=1


----------



## MiaBorsa

Coach Legacy Haley Satchel in sand...  LOVE!!!!!   






...and her "doo-dad!"


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Legacy Haley Satchel in sand...  LOVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and her "doo-dad!"



Sarah, what a beautiful bag....and the doo-dad is  jewelry for her!!  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Sarah, what a beautiful bag....and the doo-dad is  jewelry for her!!  kc



Thanks KC!  I'm thrilled with Haley.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Legacy Haley Satchel in sand...  LOVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and her "doo-dad!"



Beautiful bag and doo dad Sarah!
BTW there is a 25% coupon on Facebook now!


----------



## shoptillidrop

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Legacy Haley Satchel in sand...  LOVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and her "doo-dad!"



Love the whole look Sarah, beautiful. LOVE the new doo-dad.


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Legacy Haley Satchel in sand...  LOVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and her "doo-dad!"



Very pretty doo-dad and all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful bag and doo dad Sarah!
> BTW there is a 25% coupon on Facebook now!


Thanks!  I used the $100 off $300, plus I had a $50 gift card that my favorite SA sent me last week.  There is also a 25% off PCE going on right now.  Too many sales!!!  (Macy's and Dillard's both have 25% off all Coach, too.)


shoptillidrop said:


> Love the whole look Sarah, beautiful. LOVE the new doo-dad.


Thanks, girl!


Panders77 said:


> Very pretty doo-dad and all!


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!  I used the $100 off $300, plus I had a $50 gift card that my favorite SA sent me last week.  There is also a 25% off PCE going on right now.  Too many sales!!!  (Macy's and Dillard's both have 25% off all Coach, too.)
> 
> 
> Wow that was a great deal!  I am considering the courtenay in sand - but can't decide if it would make a good shoulder bag . . . may hit the Coach store tomorrow at the mall !


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Wow that was a great deal!  I am considering the courtenay in sand - but can't decide if it would make a good shoulder bag . . . may hit the Coach store tomorrow at the mall !



Be sure to tell them you want the $100 off $300...you can get Courtenay for $200!    She's gorgeous in the sand color.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Be sure to tell them you want the $100 off $300...you can get Courtenay for $200!    She's gorgeous in the sand color.



Will they just give it to me if I ask?  Never have received a couon that big before!

Oh oh just realized courtenay is $298 not $300!  Ugh!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yes, they should give it to you if you ask.  And my store will honor the $100 off a $298 bag, so you should be able to get it.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks Sarah - gonna have a go at it!


----------



## dcooney4

I just looked through all the pages in this thread. You all have amazing bags.


----------



## MaryBel

Today is my Brahmin asher tote in party red for Valentine's day.

btw, Happy Valentine's Day to all of you!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Today is my Brahmin asher tote in party red for Valentine's day.
> 
> btw, Happy Valentine's Day to all of you!



Happy valentines day to all


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Today is my Brahmin asher tote in party red for Valentine's day.
> 
> btw, Happy Valentine's Day to all of you!



That's beautiful and perfect for Valentine's Day


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> That's beautiful and perfect for Valentine's Day



Thanks Rosie!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Today is my Brahmin asher tote in party red for Valentine's day.
> 
> btw, Happy Valentine's Day to all of you!



Love this tote MaryBel, what type of closure  does it have, full zip, snap ?


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Love this tote MaryBel, what type of closure  does it have, full zip, snap ?



It has a full zip!

I love that the internal side zipper pocket goes almost all the way down, so I like to put all my papers there and the rest of the stuff in the main compartment and looks so tidy.


----------



## hopi

*


MaryBel said:



			It has a full zip!

I love that the internal side zipper pocket goes almost all the way down, so I like to put all my papers there and the rest of the stuff in the main compartment and looks so tidy.
		
Click to expand...


Love a full zip,  jacket zips make me crazy, besides being uncoordinated, I have to worry about stuff falling out.*


----------



## RebeccaJ

Sigh I just recently watched a documentary on YSL, such a sad soul.  Now I want a bag!  It must be the tortured artist thing like Van Gogh.  Makes you love them.  

Love that Brahmin MB.


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Legacy Haley Satchel in sand...  LOVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and her "doo-dad!"


I love that bag so much.  I don't normally like C bags but I even like that one in black very much.  Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> I love that bag so much.  I don't normally like C bags but I even like that one in black very much.  Congrats!



Thanks, Beck.   I also liked the cognac, but I already had several bags in cognac so I had to figure out a different look.  You know I have to have neutral color.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I think if I only had cognac for the rest of my life I could be very happy.  I think it is the most beautiful perfect color.  And it gets better as it goes too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> I think if I only had cognac for the rest of my life I could be very happy.  I think it is the most beautiful perfect color.  And it gets better as it goes too.



I totally agree; love it.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> *
> 
> Love a full zip,  jacket zips make me crazy, besides being uncoordinated, I have to worry about stuff falling out.*


*

I'm the same way or worse. I'm obsessed with the stuff being secure, so a full ziper is my favorite. I have a coach tote with that break away zipper and it drives me crazy.*


----------



## MaryBel

RebeccaJ said:


> Sigh I just recently watched a documentary on YSL, such a sad soul.  Now I want a bag!  It must be the tortured artist thing like Van Gogh.  Makes you love them.
> 
> Love that Brahmin MB.



Becks, you need bag therapy! I know what you mean, Van Gogh is my favorite artist! Love the starry night, kind of obsessed with it. When I went to NY, I had to go and see it, loooove it! 

Thanks! I love it too! I wasn't very convinced when I ordered it since I had not tried it IRL but I'm very happy with the look and how it fits.


----------



## Judy1123

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin "Trina" drawstring.  Arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with little sister Sadie satchel...


Love your Brahmins so nice !!


----------



## YorkieLove75

Panders77 said:


> Here are my beauties, my LV collection....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my BMack crossbody pumpkin bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caoch, this bag is so much fun.....


I have the same BMak cross body in Truffle. Love the soft straps. So easy to carry.


----------



## YorkieLove75

One of my current favorite purses. B.Makowsky metallic weave leather hobo in silver.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Judy1123 said:


> Love your Brahmins so nice !!



Thanks, Judy.   I love Brahmin bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YorkieLove75 said:


> One of my current favorite purses. B.Makowsky metallic weave leather hobo in silver.



Gorgeous!


----------



## RebeccaJ

If anyone wants to but me a present.  Here it is.  :lolots:

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...nt-laurent-paris-reveal-come-join-794031.html


----------



## RebeccaJ

Laughing because I will never get it but wow do I love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> If anyone wants to but me a present.  Here it is.  :lolots:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...nt-laurent-paris-reveal-come-join-794031.html



Nice, but I guess I don't buy into the "designer house" hype.  To me a Coach Haley in ultraviolet would be prettier than that YSL.     Plus, I'd have money left over to buy a car.


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice, but I guess I don't buy into the "designer house" hype.  To me a Coach Haley in ultraviolet would be prettier than that YSL.     Plus, I'd have money left over to buy a car.



Now I do have a reason.  When YSL went out on his own from Dior he needed money and a Georgia man name J. Mack Robinson gave him the money to go out on his own.  J. Mack Robinson owned one of my favorite horses Cherokee Run, many years ago.  Then there is YSL the man.  What a tortured soul.  After watching that documentary on him, he haunted me. 

Maybe I'll write YSL on a piece of paper and put it in my wallet instead.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Maybe I'll write YSL on a piece of paper and put it in my wallet instead.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm such a sucker.  I just ordered this kiss-lock coin purse from Zappos...






to go with my Uptown tote...


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm such a sucker.  I just ordered this kiss-lock coin purse from Zappos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go with my Uptown tote...


I love that!  I have a phone holder that is a raccoon.  I love cute stuff like that in my bag.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm such a sucker.  I just ordered this kiss-lock coin purse from Zappos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go with my Uptown tote...




Very cute and it will go nicely!


Sorta O/T - anyone have any ideas for finding a Brahmin Andie wallet - doesn't look like Brahmin is going to make them anymore, and there aren't many colors left.  Has anyone seen them in stores, and if so, where?    I have one Andie in Sedona, and she is the most perfect wallet to me.  I've been haunting ebay, but no luck.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> I love that!  I have a phone holder that is a raccoon.  I love cute stuff like that in my bag.



Me too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Very cute and it will go nicely!
> 
> 
> Sorta O/T - anyone have any ideas for finding a Brahmin Andie wallet - doesn't look like Brahmin is going to make them anymore, and there aren't many colors left.  Has anyone seen them in stores, and if so, where?    I have one Andie in Sedona, and she is the most perfect wallet to me.  I've been haunting ebay, but no luck.



What color are you looking for?


----------



## hopi

to go with my Uptown tote...






[/QUOTE]


Okay when you take out little Ms. at the store it will surely put a smile on faces, that is way too cute, you just had to finish your master piece, you really cant help yourself


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> What color are you looking for?



A light neutral - Brahmin only has red black and brown


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm such a sucker.  I just ordered this kiss-lock coin purse from Zappos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go with my Uptown tote...



Oh Sarah, that coin purse is too cute! What brand is it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh Sarah, that coin purse is too cute! What brand is it?



It's a Brighton.  There are several in their "Fashionista" line.    Here are some of them...  http://www.zappos.com/brighton-coin-purse?zfcTest=mm:1,ipp:3


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Brighton.  There are several in their "Fashionista" line.    Here are some of them...  http://www.zappos.com/brighton-coin-purse?zfcTest=mm:1,ipp:3



They are super cute. Thanks for the link!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm such a sucker.  I just ordered this kiss-lock coin purse from Zappos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go with my Uptown tote...



Mornin' Sarah!

I love the tote and coin purse.  I just saw your link and was checking out the coin purses on zappos.  They are so cute!  Thanks for the link!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Sarah, that little coin purse face made me laugh.  Too cute!


----------



## StillWG

I'm joining the chorus to say how cute the coin purses are!!

Guess I'll be needing one soon!  



Sue


----------



## seton

used this yesterday. glad I passed on the flo stachel in bordeaux on sale since I wouldnt have been able to get both since this also has brushed gold hardware. it's also goatskin which is one of my fave leathers


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Okay when you take out little Ms. at the store it will surely put a smile on faces, that is way too cute, you just had to finish your master piece, you really cant help yourself





MaryBel said:


> Oh Sarah, that coin purse is too cute! What brand is it?





RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> I love the tote and coin purse.  I just saw your link and was checking out the coin purses on zappos.  They are so cute!  Thanks for the link!





never_wear_it_t said:


> Sarah, that little coin purse face made me laugh.  Too cute!





StillWG said:


> I'm joining the chorus to say how cute the coin purses are!!
> 
> Guess I'll be needing one soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue




Thanks, y'all!      I can't wait to get it.  Thank goodness for Zappos VIP!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

seton said:


> used this yesterday. glad I passed on the flo stachel in bordeaux on sale since I wouldnt have been able to get both since this also has brushed gold hardware. it's also goatskin which is one of my fave leathers



Gorgeous!


----------



## Panders77

hopi said:


> to go with my Uptown tote...




Okay when you take out little Ms. at the store it will surely put a smile on faces, that is way too cute, you just had to finish your master piece, you really cant help yourself
[/QUOTE]

Love, love, love they are adorable!


----------



## Panders77

OK they moved my Neverfull thread so I will post my newest non-Dooney here.  LV Neverfull Monogram MM.  I am so happy with it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Panders77 said:


> Love, love, love they are adorable!



Thanks!



Panders77 said:


> OK they moved my Neverfull thread so I will post my newest non-Dooney here.  LV Neverfull Monogram MM.  I am so happy with it.



Nice!  Congrats Pam!


----------



## YorkieLove75

Here is my fun spring/summer Coach purse. It looks a bit wrinkled cause I literally just took it out of my summer storage. I wanted to take inventory of what summer purses I have and what I'd like to get. This purse was a birthday gift from my mom and first purse from the actual ( non-outlet) Coach store. Nothing fancy but I still like it a lot.


----------



## YorkieLove75

This is one of my current favorite bags. I love the color purple and love the versatility of this handbag with it's two straps. I purchased this in January during my purse splurge. Lol.


----------



## YorkieLove75

This is a bag I recently saw online at Zappos and I'm seriously considering purchasing. I think it's adorable. I'm not a red person at all but I like the contrast with the navy. I'm gonna look for this bag on my NYC trip. I'd like to see it in person.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YorkieLove75 said:


> View attachment 2081906
> 
> 
> Here is my fun spring/summer Coach purse. It looks a bit wrinkled cause I literally just took it out of my summer storage. I wanted to take inventory of what summer purses I have and what I'd like to get. This purse was a birthday gift from my mom and first purse from the actual ( non-outlet) Coach store. Nothing fancy but I still like it a lot.





YorkieLove75 said:


> View attachment 2081929
> 
> 
> This is one of my current favorite bags. I love the color purple and love the versatility of this handbag with it's two straps. I purchased this in January during my purse splurge. Lol.





YorkieLove75 said:


> View attachment 2081938
> 
> 
> This is a bag I recently saw online at Zappos and I'm seriously considering purchasing. I think it's adorable. I'm not a red person at all but I like the contrast with the navy. I'm gonna look for this bag on my NYC trip. I'd like to see it in person.



All of them are gorgeous, YL!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hopi

[/QUOTE]

our Pam, officially out of control

stunning


----------



## hopi

YorkieLove75 said:


> View attachment 2081906
> 
> 
> Here is my fun spring/summer Coach purse. It looks a bit wrinkled cause I literally just took it out of my summer storage. I wanted to take inventory of what summer purses I have and what I'd like to get. This purse was a birthday gift from my mom and first purse from the actual ( non-outlet) Coach store. Nothing fancy but I still like it a lot.



YorkieLove it really is a fun summer bag, I am new to the Coach totes but that legacy stripe is amazing, but some of these ladies will hold you to task for not properly stuffing your stored bag,
When they found out I had not taken my bags out of plastic, it was Purse Storage 101 and I was sent to the corner. I have learned my lessons from this group, they keep me in line.
I don't know how to put 2 original posts on my reply but loving that purple bag also.


----------



## YorkieLove75

hopi said:


> YorkieLove it really is a fun summer bag, I am new to the Coach totes but that legacy stripe is amazing, but some of these ladies will hold you to task for not properly stuffing your stored bag,
> When they found out I had not taken my bags out of plastic, it was Purse Storage 101 and I was sent to the corner. I have learned my lessons from this group, they keep me in line.
> I don't know how to put 2 original posts on my reply but loving that purple bag also.


I had it in a dust bag in a plastic bin full of my summer clothes and some soft Vera Bradley bags.  I thought it would be well protected and cushioned. Don't know how it got so wrinkled. I have it hanging up now so it can dewrinkle. Lol I didn't want to stuff it cause packs flat really nice and didn't want to take up extra space.:shame:


----------



## hopi

YorkieLove75 said:


> I had it in a dust bag in a plastic bin full of my summer clothes and some soft Vera Bradley bags.  I thought it would be well protected and cushioned. Don't know how it got so wrinkled. I have it hanging up now so it can dewrinkle. Lol I didn't want to stuff it cause packs flat really nice and didn't want to take up extra space.:shame:


:giggles:
not to worry,
not going to mention any names 
but some actually do handbag ear training
(don't ask)


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> :giggles:
> not to worry,
> not going to mention any names
> but some actually do handbag ear training
> (don't ask)


----------



## seton

balzane, also in natural. I seem to be in a 'natural' phase


----------



## YorkieLove75

hopi said:


> :giggles:
> not to worry,
> not going to mention any names
> but some actually do handbag ear training
> (don't ask)



I don't want to know


----------



## YorkieLove75

seton said:


> balzane, also in natural. I seem to be in a 'natural' phase
> 
> frillr.com/files/images/Audrey%20Marnay%20and%20Longchamp.preview.jpg
> 
> neomoda.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Bolso-Longchamp-Balzane-Bag-Audrey-02.jpg


That is an amazingly classy purse. This forum is going to cause me to go broke.


----------



## seton

YorkieLove75 said:


> That is an amazingly classy purse. This forum is going to cause me to go broke.




TY. That is a great description of it. You have a way with words.


----------



## elbgrl

seton said:


> balzane, also in natural. I seem to be in a 'natural' phase
> 
> frillr.com/files/images/Audrey%20Marnay%20and%20Longchamp.preview.jpg
> 
> neomoda.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Bolso-Longchamp-Balzane-Bag-Audrey-02.jpg



Wow!  Amazingly beautiful bag!


----------



## elbgrl

YorkieLove75 said:


> View attachment 2081906
> 
> 
> Here is my fun spring/summer Coach purse. It looks a bit wrinkled cause I literally just took it out of my summer storage. I wanted to take inventory of what summer purses I have and what I'd like to get. This purse was a birthday gift from my mom and first purse from the actual ( non-outlet) Coach store. Nothing fancy but I still like it a lot.




Love that Legacy stripe!
Don't worry - I have been guilty of not storing my bags correctly too


----------



## elbgrl

eBay score NWT Coach Legacy duffle in sunflower


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> eBay score NWT Coach Legacy duffle in sunflower
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082436



Hey Rosie! 
Nice score! Congrats! I was amazed when I saw that color IRL! It was not in my wish list but after I saw it, I had to get it!

I'm carrying and loving mine in cobalt blue, but I haven't taken a pic of it :shame:


----------



## rubycat

elbgrl said:


> eBay score NWT Coach Legacy duffle in sunflower



Love this, so cheerful!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Hey Rosie!
> Nice score! Congrats! I was amazed when I saw that color IRL! It was not in my wish list but after I saw it, I had to get it!
> 
> I'm carrying and loving mine in cobalt blue, but I haven't taken a pic of it :shame:




Thanks MaryBel, I saw this color when I went to the FP Coach store the other day, and fell in love, as well as with the robin color.  Now I'm thinking about getting the Dooney in teal instead.

We need a picture of the cobalt blue now!


----------



## elbgrl

rubycat said:


> Love this, so cheerful!



Thanks!  I'm not waiting for spring, gonna load this baby up now!


----------



## seton

elbgrl said:


> eBay score NWT Coach Legacy duffle in sunflower
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082436




love the colour!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Thanks!  I'm not waiting for spring, gonna load this baby up now!



I don't blame you!  Gorgeous bag!  


In other news, the UPS truck just dropped off my new coin purse.  OMG, SO cute.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Beautiful Duffle!

I gotta have that pouchette Sarah, what does it look like inside?


----------



## elbgrl

Very cute coin purse!  It looks a lot bigger in person than I thought it was.  I love coin purses!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Beautiful Duffle!
> 
> I gotta have that pouchette Sarah, what does it look like inside?





elbgrl said:


> Very cute coin purse!  It looks a lot bigger in person than I thought it was.  I love coin purses!



It's a good size, Rosie.  It's 5 1/2" wide x 4" tall and 1" deep. 

Here's the back and the inside, Beck.











And the family photo...






There are no card slots or anything.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a good size, Rosie.  It's 5 1/2" wide x 4" tall and 1" deep.
> 
> Here's the back and the inside, Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the family photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no card slots or anything.



Too cute for words!  What a fun, whimsical set!


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Too cute for words!  What a fun, whimsical set!



Thanks, girl.  I was just looking at your Kate Spade again.  LOVE that green.  KS really knows how to do green.

Oh...and do you have a mod shot of you and Amelia??  I see her on the FOS and she is calling my name!!  I just don't want a "luggage" bag.


----------



## hopi

And the family photo...






There are no card slots or anything.[/QUOTE]

This set is just darling and your pictures are wonderful


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> eBay score NWT Coach Legacy duffle in sunflower
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082436



loving the yellow rosie and the duffel is just a beautiful bag, congrats on a great score


----------



## hopi

[/QUOTE]



I didn't say who did it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> I didn't say who did it.



:sunnies


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Thanks MaryBel, I saw this color when I went to the FP Coach store the other day, and fell in love, as well as with the robin color.  Now I'm thinking about getting the Dooney in teal instead.
> 
> We need a picture of the cobalt blue now!



I just took some pics of the cobalt duffle. I'm totally loving this bag! I'm so glad I got it in a few colors. Crazy I know, I bought them before even carrying one, but loved the look and I love shoulder bags, so I was sure they would work for me, but I didn't know I would love them so much.

Here it is


----------



## MaryBel

Look who followed me home today from Nordstrom. I saw this one before and loved it, especially the color, but I thought of looking for another style, since it the strap is kind os short, so I thought, ah, a mini arno, but then remembered my pink copa mini arno, so it was pending style decision, but today I stopped at Nordstrom and could not believe it, there it was, again, so I tried it on (with a lighter coat today) and it worked, so she came home with me. And to make it even better, it was 50% off!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MaryBel said:


> Look who followed me home today from Nordstrom. I saw this one before and loved it, especially the color, but I thought of looking for another style, since it the strap is kind os short, so I thought, ah, a mini arno, but then remembered my pink copa mini arno, so it was pending style decision, but today I stopped at Nordstrom and could not believe it, there it was, again, so I tried it on (with a lighter coat today) and it worked, so she came home with me. And to make it even better, it was 50% off!



  Gorgeous!  Love the coach duffle, too.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Look who followed me home today from Nordstrom. I saw this one before and loved it, especially the color, but I thought of looking for another style, since it the strap is kind os short, so I thought, ah, a mini arno, but then remembered my pink copa mini arno, so it was pending style decision, but today I stopped at Nordstrom and could not believe it, there it was, again, so I tried it on (with a lighter coat today) and it worked, so she came home with me. And to make it even better, it was 50% off!



Both the cobalt and hot pink (don't know Brahmin's name for the color) bags are "WOWs", MaryBel!  

Congrats on letting them come home with you!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the coach duffle, too.



Thanks CL!


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Both the cobalt and hot pink (don't know Brahmin's name for the color) bags are "WOWs", MaryBel!
> 
> Congrats on letting them come home with you!
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue!

The pink color is called 'tarte'


----------



## elbgrl

Very pretty!  I bet you're glad you decided to let them come home with you!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sue!
> 
> The pink color is called 'tarte'



What a great name for this color!  

Gorgeous!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Very pretty!  I bet you're glad you decided to let them come home with you!



Thanks Rosie! Yes, I'm very glad, now I just need a cobalt brahmin...until another color caughts my eye


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> What a great name for this color!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sue



So have you decided on the orange ones? Brahmin vs Dooney?


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> So have you decided on the orange ones? Brahmin vs Dooney?




When I bought the tangerine D II Satchel a week or so ago, I sort of decided that this would be it for orange.  









I also have an orange nylon Satchel.

However, the Brahmin color I like is "sherbet".   That's different than orange, isn't it?  So if I could get the right price on Ms Lisa Dome Satchel in this color.....well, you never know!  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I just took some pics of the cobalt duffle. I'm totally loving this bag! I'm so glad I got it in a few colors. Crazy I know, I bought them before even carrying one, but loved the look and I love shoulder bags, so I was sure they would work for me, but I didn't know I would love them so much.
> 
> Here it is





MaryBel said:


> Look who followed me home today from Nordstrom. I saw this one before and loved it, especially the color, but I thought of looking for another style, since it the strap is kind os short, so I thought, ah, a mini arno, but then remembered my pink copa mini arno, so it was pending style decision, but today I stopped at Nordstrom and could not believe it, there it was, again, so I tried it on (with a lighter coat today) and it worked, so she came home with me. And to make it even better, it was 50% off!





StillWG said:


> When I bought the tangerine D II Satchel a week or so ago, I sort of decided that this would be it for orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have an orange nylon Satchel.
> 
> However, the Brahmin color I like is "sherbet".   That's different than orange, isn't it?  So if I could get the right price on Ms Lisa Dome Satchel in this color.....well, you never know!
> 
> 
> Sue



Gorgeous bags, ladies!!


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> When I bought the tangerine D II Satchel a week or so ago, I sort of decided that this would be it for orange.
> 
> I also have an orange nylon Satchel.
> 
> However, the Brahmin color I like is "sherbet".   That's different than orange, isn't it?  So if I could get the right price on Ms Lisa Dome Satchel in this color.....well, you never know!
> 
> Sue



Love this!


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> When I bought the tangerine D II Satchel a week or so ago, I sort of decided that this would be it for orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have an orange nylon Satchel.
> 
> However, the Brahmin color I like is "sherbet".   *That's different than orange, isn't it? * So if I could get the right price on Ms Lisa Dome Satchel in this color.....well, you never know!
> 
> 
> Sue



It is, really. To me is more like a peach color. I'll keep an eye for it. Did you ask your Macy's if they could order it for you with the 25% for the pre-sale?


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> It is, really. To me is more like a peach color. I'll keep an eye for it.* Did you ask your Macy's if they could order it for you with the 25% for the pre-sale?*




Not yet!  

The SA said that they couldn't order anything for pre-sale.  They were only doing pre-sale on in store items.  When I'm in the store later this week, I may check.  I just ordered the Coach Kristin hobo in sand from the FOS the other day.  That may be enough croco for me for now.....I really don't carry my croco bags very often.  I'm still debating getting a pink Python bag (probably Janine) at 30% off during the Bon Ton (Younkers, etc) Community Day sale this weekend.   Choices, choices.....


Sue


----------



## never_wear_it_t

StillWG said:


> When I bought the tangerine D II Satchel a week or so ago, I sort of decided that this would be it for orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have an orange nylon Satchel.
> 
> However, the Brahmin color I like is "sherbet".   That's different than orange, isn't it?  So if I could get the right price on Ms Lisa Dome Satchel in this color.....well, you never know!
> 
> 
> Sue



This is cute, cute, cute!


----------



## hopi

I also have an orange nylon Satchel.

However, the Brahmin color I like is "sherbet".   That's different than orange, isn't it?  So if I could get the right price on Ms Lisa Dome Satchel in this color.....well, you never know!  


Sue[/QUOTE]

Sue, such a pretty picture
beautiful bag


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I just took some pics of the cobalt duffle. I'm totally loving this bag! I'm so glad I got it in a few colors. Crazy I know, I bought them before even carrying one, but loved the look and I love shoulder bags, so I was sure they would work for me, but I didn't know I would love them so much.
> 
> Here it is



MaryBel
Do you double the strap so it will stay on your shoulder better or are you a shorty?  Love this blue, great spring color and love these duffles ,hmmmm how  many do you have & what colors


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Look who followed me home today from Nordstrom. I saw this one before and loved it, especially the color, but I thought of looking for another style, since it the strap is kind os short, so I thought, ah, a mini arno, but then remembered my pink copa mini arno, so it was pending style decision, but today I stopped at Nordstrom and could not believe it, there it was, again, so I tried it on (with a lighter coat today) and it worked, so she came home with me. And to make it even better, it was 50% off!



Sorry I don't know how to put more than one post in my reply's. Love this bag MaryBel, she is beautiful and a great shape.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*HEY CL!!!*   Do you have a mod shot of Amelia???   I want to know if I can park my car in her.  Thanks!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Sorry I don't know how to put more than one post in my reply's. Love this bag MaryBel, she is beautiful and a great shape.



See the circle in the bottom right corner between Quote and qReply?  Click on that to multi-quote.  On the last post to be included, use the QUOTE button instead of the circle.  That will quote all of them.  Ta Da.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> *HEY CL!!!*   Do you have a mod shot of Amelia???  * I want to know if I can park my car in her.  *Thanks!!






that was tactful 



and by the way, I had to go thru at least 100 posts to see your Izzy, you have to be more considerate of the forum challenged, thank goodness Rosie said something over here.


----------



## StillWG

never_wear_it_t said:


> This is cute, cute, cute!




Thanks!  

I was admiring your green KS bag with petunia wristlets a while ago.  So pretty!

We do have fun with our bags, don't we?  


Sue


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> *HEY CL!!!*   Do you have a mod shot of Amelia???   I want to know if I can park my car in her.  Thanks!!



:lolots:

I'll see...


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I'll see...



T told me Amelia is bigger than Caroline.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> that was tactful
> 
> 
> 
> and by the way, I had to go thru at least 100 posts to see your Izzy, you have to be more considerate of the forum challenged, thank goodness Rosie said something over here.



I posted her on the "non-Dooney" thread, too.  I like to wallpaper the place.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> *HEY CL!!!*   Do you have a mod shot of Amelia???   I want to know if I can park my car in her.  Thanks!!



I don't know if your car will fit, mine didn't.


----------



## never_wear_it_t




----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> T told me Amelia is bigger than Caroline.




I didn't think so.  I had them both in my hands at the outlet last month.  The Caroline was e/w and the Amelia is n/s, but they are pretty much the same size.


----------



## StillWG

hopi said:


> I also have an orange nylon Satchel.
> 
> However, the Brahmin color I like is "sherbet".   That's different than orange, isn't it?  So if I could get the right price on Ms Lisa Dome Satchel in this color.....well, you never know!
> 
> 
> Sue



Sue, such a pretty picture
beautiful bag[/QUOTE]


Thank you, hopi!

I really am looking for a great neutral (nude) bag.  These bright ones keep sneaking into my house!  

Are you and your new bags home again now?


Sue


----------



## StillWG

never_wear_it_t said:


> I don't know if your car will fit, mine didn't.







Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


>





never_wear_it_t said:


> I didn't think so.  I had them both in my hands at the outlet last month.  The Caroline was e/w and the Amelia is n/s, but they are pretty much the same size.



OMG!  Thank you so much!   That bag is absolutely gorgeous.  SIGH.   I think she might be a little big for me, but what a beauty.   Thanks again, you look adorable!


----------



## hopi

[/QUOTE]


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel
> Do you double the strap so it will stay on your shoulder better or are you a shorty?  Love this blue, great spring color and love these duffles ,hmmmm how  many do you have & what colors



I'm 5'6" 
I double it because I like more the feeling as a shoulder bag, you know, that you kind of hug with your arm as you carry. And this one since it slouches so much, works perfectly that way. Carrying it as a long shoulder bag is not my favorite way of carrying bags. The only time I do that is if I was carrying it crossbody and took it off for some reason and then carried again and did not want to cross body it because I was going to take it off often, like when you are trying bags. 

Let see, in order of adquisition: tourmaline, sunflower, UV, navy/fuchsia color block, black signature and cobalt. Pending to pick up from Macy's pre sale: Lg black, lg carnelian, champagne and ocelot w/carnelian. Oops, that's 10.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Sorry I don't know how to put more than one post in my reply's. Love this bag MaryBel, she is beautiful and a great shape.



Thanks Hopi! 

I don't know how to do the multi quote either


----------



## elbgrl

never_wear_it_t said:


> I don't know if your car will fit, mine didn't.



Love this - too cute!


----------



## elbgrl

Oops double posted


----------



## MiaBorsa

Got my crimson patent Juliette from the online FOS.   I'm surprised that I like her so much.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


>



Stop with the pictures, there is still time for me to order
it looks so much prettier IRL,,
No wonder nothing is on your radar for Dilliards,
it's all at your house
It's beautiful!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my crimson patent Juliette from the online FOS.   I'm surprised that I like her so much.



Beautiful!  That red patent is so rich


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my crimson patent Juliette from the online FOS.   I'm surprised that I like her so much.




Another gorgeous bag!

And another FOS starts tomorrow I think.

Handbag heaven.....and thoughts of HBR banished from our minds!  


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> I'm 5'6"
> I double it because I like more the feeling as a shoulder bag, you know, that you kind of hug with your arm as you carry. And this one since it slouches so much, works perfectly that way. Carrying it as a long shoulder bag is not my favorite way of carrying bags. The only time I do that is if I was carrying it crossbody and took it off for some reason and then carried again and did not want to cross body it because I was going to take it off often, like when you are trying bags.
> 
> Let see, in order of adquisition: tourmaline, sunflower, UV, navy/fuchsia color block, black signature and cobalt. Pending to pick up from Macy's pre sale: Lg black, lg carnelian, champagne and ocelot w/carnelian. Oops, that's 10.


Wow!  Can't wait for all the pictures!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Stop with the pictures, there is still time for me to order


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> It's beautiful!





elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!  That red patent is so rich





StillWG said:


> Another gorgeous bag!
> 
> And another FOS starts tomorrow I think.
> 
> Handbag heaven.....and thoughts of HBR banished from our minds!
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks, y'all.  I'm a happy camper.  (Outlet prices make purses so much prettier, don't you agree?  )


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my crimson patent Juliette from the online FOS.   I'm surprised that I like her so much.



Ok..Sarah, YOUR KILLING ME HERE!!! OMG!!!    I am trying SO HARD to stay on HBR until Livermore next month.  this doesn't help.  Its GORGEOUS!!  there is definately a red patent Coach in my very near future.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

never_wear_it_t said:


>



Oooohhh.. you look so ADORABLE!!!!  and love the bag!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok..Sarah, YOUR KILLING ME HERE!!! OMG!!!    I am trying SO HARD to stay on HBR until Livermore next month.  this doesn't help.  Its GORGEOUS!!  there is definately a red patent Coach in my very near future.



 Lean on me Joy, we'll keep each other strong Remember, "next month" is only 1 day, 18 hours, 9 minutes and 56 seconds, (and counting), away!  Our shopping day will be here soon! 

Now, excuse me.  I have to go back and stare at Sarah's BEAUTIFUL Crimson Juliette and wallet!  Sarah:  I LOVE the crimson Juliette!  Now I'm torn between the red patent tote and this one.  Congrats! Did I mention I LOVE the crimson Juliette?


----------



## RuedeNesle

never_wear_it_t said:


> I don't know if your car will fit, mine didn't.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

StillWG said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was admiring your green KS bag with petunia wristlets a while ago.  So pretty!
> *
> We do have fun with our bags, don't we? *
> 
> 
> Sue



Yes, we do.


----------



## Panders77

hopi said:


> I also have an orange nylon Satchel.
> 
> However, the Brahmin color I like is "sherbet".   That's different than orange, isn't it?  So if I could get the right price on Ms Lisa Dome Satchel in this color.....well, you never know!
> 
> 
> Sue



Sue, such a pretty picture
beautiful bag[/QUOTE]

Oh I love the color of this satchel!


----------



## Panders77

never_wear_it_t said:


>



The bag looks great on you!


----------



## Panders77

MaryBel said:


> I just took some pics of the cobalt duffle. I'm totally loving this bag! I'm so glad I got it in a few colors. Crazy I know, I bought them before even carrying one, but loved the look and I love shoulder bags, so I was sure they would work for me, but I didn't know I would love them so much.
> 
> Here it is



Love that shade of blue!


----------



## Panders77

elbgrl said:


> eBay score NWT Coach Legacy duffle in sunflower
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082436



Make me want to see spring ASAP!  Beautiful!


----------



## Panders77

hopi said:


> And the family photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no card slots or anything.



This set is just darling and your pictures are wonderful[/QUOTE]

I love the family photo!


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!  Congrats Pam!



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Panders77

YorkieLove75 said:


> View attachment 2081938
> 
> 
> This is a bag I recently saw online at Zappos and I'm seriously considering purchasing. I think it's adorable. I'm not a red person at all but I like the contrast with the navy. I'm gonna look for this bag on my NYC trip. I'd like to see it in person.



I think it is adorable too!  Love the shape and the colors!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Lean on me Joy, we'll keep each other strong Remember, "next month" is only 1 day, 18 hours, 9 minutes and 56 seconds, (and counting), away!  Our shopping day will be here soon!
> 
> Now, excuse me.  I have to go back and stare at Sarah's BEAUTIFUL Crimson Juliette and wallet!  Sarah:  I LOVE the crimson Juliette!  *Now I'm torn between the red patent tote and this one.*  Congrats! Did I mention I LOVE the crimson Juliette?



I feel the same way now! Now I have it in my cart. ugh...not sure what to do. when I first saw this one I loved it, but when I see how it looks when is carried by the long strap, not so much, and I'd probably carry it that way most of the time, so I'm not sure. It's Sarah's fault! Those beautiful pics get me in trouble! I think I will stay with the tote, unless I find it at the outlet and really like the way it looks on me.


----------



## StillWG

Panders77 said:


> Sue, such a pretty picture
> beautiful bag



Oh I love the color of this satchel![/QUOTE]


Thanks, Pam!

I love the tangerine too!  Here's the strange thing....I had this exact bag at home a year ago (from a trade in) and sent her back to get the green Satchel.  At the time, I couldn't warm up to her.  Now she warms me up!  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok..Sarah, YOUR KILLING ME HERE!!! OMG!!!    I am trying SO HARD to stay on HBR until Livermore next month.  this doesn't help.  Its GORGEOUS!!  there is definately a red patent Coach in my very near future.





RuedeNesle said:


> Lean on me Joy, we'll keep each other strong Remember, "next month" is only 1 day, 18 hours, 9 minutes and 56 seconds, (and counting), away!  Our shopping day will be here soon!
> 
> Now, excuse me.  I have to go back and stare at Sarah's BEAUTIFUL Crimson Juliette and wallet!  Sarah:  I LOVE the crimson Juliette!  Now I'm torn between the red patent tote and this one.  Congrats! Did I mention I LOVE the crimson Juliette?





MaryBel said:


> I feel the same way now! Now I have it in my cart. ugh...not sure what to do. when I first saw this one I loved it, but when I see how it looks when is carried by the long strap, not so much, and I'd probably carry it that way most of the time, so I'm not sure. It's Sarah's fault! Those beautiful pics get me in trouble! I think I will stay with the tote, unless I find it at the outlet and really like the way it looks on me.



Thanks, y'all!!  I'm actually surprised that I like this crimson patent so much.  (And if it makes you feel any better, I was not interested until I saw another poster's pics on the Coach board...lol.  These pics are dangerous.  )


----------



## elbgrl

Panders77 said:


> Make me want to see spring ASAP!  Beautiful!




Thanks Pam!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I feel the same way now! Now I have it in my cart. ugh...not sure what to do. when I first saw this one I loved it, but when I see how it looks when is carried by the long strap, not so much, and I'd probably carry it that way most of the time, so I'm not sure. It's Sarah's fault! Those beautiful pics get me in trouble! I think I will stay with the tote, unless I find it at the outlet and really like the way it looks on me.



Here's Juliette loaded and hung by the long strap.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RuedeNesle said:


> Lean on me Joy, we'll keep each other strong Remember, "next month" is only 1 day, 18 hours, 9 minutes and 56 seconds, (and counting), away!  Our shopping day will be here soon!
> 
> Now, excuse me.  I have to go back and stare at Sarah's BEAUTIFUL Crimson Juliette and wallet!  Sarah:  I LOVE the crimson Juliette!  Now I'm torn between the red patent tote and this one.  Congrats! Did I mention I LOVE the crimson Juliette?



Man.. it can't come soon enough!!!  I'm just sufferin' here, not going to sales, not going to the Coach outlet.  You need to get your booty out west young lady!!!  

Another trip we should both plan is to go visit Sarah's purse closet.  It would be like going to a museum.  Or Rosie's, or Sue's, or MaryBels, or...


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's Juliette loaded and hung by the long strap.



What is it with your pics that everything looks good on them? On the site, it didn't look so pretty, in your pic, totally gorgeous! You should be a professional photographer!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> What is it with your pics that everything looks good on them? On the site, it didn't look so pretty, in your pic, totally gorgeous! You should be a professional photographer!



  Thanks, MB!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Man.. it can't come soon enough!!!  I'm just sufferin' here, not going to sales, not going to the Coach outlet.  You need to get your booty out west young lady!!!
> 
> Another trip we should both plan is to go visit Sarah's purse closet.  It would be like going to a museum.  Or Rosie's, or Sue's, or MaryBels, or...



It can't come soon enough!  But this weekend is the last weekend before vacation so it's almost here!  My job is keeping me busy during the day with month end, and next week I'll be trying to get things in order for when I'm out.  The hardest part is before and after work when I check in the PF and see all these beautiful bags! (And my BFF!  She's killing me with all her weekend shopping!)


----------



## rubycat

. New brahmin Lexington wallet. I love this red, it looks like alligator candy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous!  I love Brahmin wallets.


----------



## elbgrl

Speaking of Brahmin wallets , finally scored an Andie on the Bay! &#10084;


----------



## elbgrl

rubycat said:


> . New brahmin Lexington wallet. I love this red, it looks like alligator candy.



Beautiful!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Speaking of Brahmin wallets , finally scored an Andie on the Bay! &#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2088519


----------



## hopi

rubycat said:


> View attachment 2088336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . New brahmin Lexington wallet. I love this red, it looks like alligator candy.



ruby cat it looks more like rubies than candy, amazing color


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Speaking of Brahmin wallets , finally scored an Andie on the Bay! &#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2088519


----------



## seton

today


----------



## Panders77

StillWG said:


> Oh I love the color of this satchel!




Thanks, Pam!

I love the tangerine too!  Here's the strange thing....I had this exact bag at home a year ago (from a trade in) and sent her back to get the green Satchel.  At the time, I couldn't warm up to her.  Now she warms me up!  


Sue[/QUOTE]

Well I am glad you got her back she is a beauty!


----------



## Panders77

seton said:


> today



Beautiful!


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my crimson patent Juliette from the online FOS.   I'm surprised that I like her so much.



I love the style and shape of that coach!  Looks like a lovely deep red!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Ok... so I dodged a bullet.  SIU Mom must not have seen my post where I broke HBR and bought the Brahmin Cleo.  So hopefully she won't see this either.  

And lets see if I can post a dang picture.. if not.. SARAH!!! where are ya sweetie????  


ARRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## MiaBorsa

You rang?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok... *so I dodged a bullet.  SIU Mom must not have seen my post where I broke HBR *and bought the Brahmin Cleo.  So hopefully she won't see this either.
> 
> And lets see if I can post a dang picture.. if not.. SARAH!!! where are ya sweetie????
> 
> 
> ARRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG



:busted I did miss your post, but you know I'm okay with the Brahmin Cleo because it was a good price and there is no Brahmin outlet in Livermore. I sent you an email about posting pics.  I hope it made sense.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RuedeNesle said:


> :busted I did miss your post, but you know I'm okay with the Brahmin Cleo because it was a good price and there is no Brahmin outlet in Livermore. I sent you an email about posting pics.  I hope it made sense.



:giggles:

I am going to retry my posting efforst by trying a different email account. See if that helps.  Thanks for your suggestions. I've tried all that... and still can't seem to post.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Ok... so lets see if this works....
http://s1124.beta.photobucket.com/user/JJnSacto/media/BrahminCleo_zpsdd265d16.jpg.html?sort=3&o=31

Ok.. so this is what I get (above) when I click on the yellow window with the mountain and copy this into the window.  there are two https in it.  When I delete one of the https:  I get:






I have tried doing this from two different email accounts.  same result.


----------



## hopi

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok... so lets see if this works....
> http://s1124.beta.photobucket.com/user/JJnSacto/media/BrahminCleo_zpsdd265d16.jpg.html?sort=3&o=31




I can see it , wow great color, beautiful bag

photo bucket or the purse forum is messing with these images, it is letting you see the pic but you have to click on the http


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> I can see it , wow great color, beautiful bag
> 
> photo bucket or the purse forum is messing with these images, it is letting you see the pic but you have to click on the http



thanks Hopi!!!  I want people to just be able to see it and not have to click a link.  Oh well. I guess a link is better than "nuttin"


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Cali Bag Lady said:


> thanks Hopi!!!  I want people to just be able to see it and not have to click a link.  Oh well. I guess a link is better than "nuttin"



OMG!!! I did it!!!! Wooohoooo!!!!!!  Watch out Dooney Pal's, I'll be a picture postin machine now!!!! hahahahahaa


----------



## hopi

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG!!! I did it!!!! Wooohoooo!!!!!!  Watch out Dooney Pal's, I'll be a picture postin machine now!!!! hahahahahaa



:rockettes:





bring em on, we're ready


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> :rockettes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bring em on, we're ready



hahahahaaa... sure as heck took me long enough.  Geessshhhh!!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Ok here is the bag I got about a month or so ago. it is a made for factory Coach, called Ashlyn.  I just fell in love with it... the leather is soft and smooshy, it has great function.  I started wearing it, will switch into another bag and go right back to this one.  LOVE!!!!  Wish I could find more MFF bags at the coach outlet of this caliber.


----------



## hopi

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok here is the bag I got about a month or so ago. it is a made for factory Coach, called Ashlyn.  I just fell in love with it... the leather is soft and smooshy, it has great function.  I started wearing it, will switch into another bag and go right back to this one.  LOVE!!!!  Wish I could find more MFF bags at the coach outlet of this caliber.




Very pretty bag Joy, blue bags just melt me, what til SIUmom sees that sun,
she really won't even know what it is. 
Reading the Coach forum alot of ladies have said they have gotten some really quality factory bags


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> Very pretty bag Joy, blue bags just melt me, what til SIUmom sees that sun,
> she really won't even know what it is.
> Reading the Coach forum alot of ladies have said they have gotten some really quality factory bags



thanks hopi!!!

Hahahahaa.... we will probably be having a cool day when we go to Livermore.. I'll be in a sweater and socks and jacket and she will think its so warm she will be in a tank top and sandals!!! hahahahaha..  My cold weather is t shirt weather to her!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> thanks Hopi!!!  I want people to just be able to see it and not have to click a link.  Oh well. I guess a link is better than "nuttin"



   Love your new Brahmin, GF!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok here is the bag I got about a month or so ago. it is a made for factory Coach, called Ashlyn.  I just fell in love with it... the leather is soft and smooshy, it has great function.  I started wearing it, will switch into another bag and go right back to this one.  LOVE!!!!  Wish I could find more MFF bags at the coach outlet of this caliber.



  Another beauty, JJ!


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok here is the bag I got about a month or so ago. it is a made for factory Coach, called Ashlyn.  I just fell in love with it... the leather is soft and smooshy, it has great function.  I started wearing it, will switch into another bag and go right back to this one.  LOVE!!!!  Wish I could find more MFF bags at the coach outlet of this caliber.




Cleo is darling, Joy!  

I've never seen Ashlyn before.  Great bag!  I love the hardware.  One reason I don't buy many Coach bags is the predominance of silver hardware.  I don't wear very much silver so I like gold hardware on my bags.

I'm so glad the pictures finally worked!!


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok here is the bag I got about a month or so ago. it is a made for factory Coach, called Ashlyn.  I just fell in love with it... the leather is soft and smooshy, it has great function.  I* started wearing it, will switch into another bag and go right back to this one.*  LOVE!!!!  Wish I could find more MFF bags at the coach outlet of this caliber.



The pics posted!   Congrats on Ashlyn!  Isn't it nice to have a go-to bag you love? Nothing to think about, just load it up and go! And you know I love Cleo too!



hopi said:


> Very pretty bag Joy, blue bags just melt me, *what til SIUmom sees that sun*,
> she really won't even know what it is.
> Reading the Coach forum alot of ladies have said they have gotten some really quality factory bags



Haha!  We're having a preview of the sun here. Yesterday and today it is very sunny.  I can't wait to see the sun without the snow!





Cali Bag Lady said:


> thanks hopi!!!
> 
> Hahahahaa.... we will probably be having a cool day when we go to Livermore.. I'll *be in a sweater and socks and jacket and she will think its so warm she will be in a tank top and sandals!!! hahahahaha*..  My cold weather is t shirt weather to her!!!



I did think about sandals at one point! This has been the hardest trip to pack for! You've been about 10-20 degrees warmer where you are as opposed to where my DD is.  I hate to be cold so I'll probably overdress and just start pulling off layers as the weather changes.  On my last trip to Oakland I walked my granddaughter to school in the morning wearing long pants and a jacket, and picked her up after school wearing capris and a sleeveless shirt! So when we meet I'll be easy to spot.  I'll be the woman with the red Colette tote dressed like she's waiting for it to snow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I pulled out an old favorite; my Brighton "Aiden" tote.  This is one of my oldest handbags and she still looks great.


----------



## hopi

This is one of my oldest handbags and *she still looks great. * 






[/QUOTE]

Great is an understatement, beautiful bag


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I pulled out an old favorite; my Brighton "Aiden" tote.  This is one of my oldest handbags and she still looks great.




I love those long straps.  She probbly looks so great because there aren't enough days in the year to carry your bags more than once!


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I love those long straps.  She probbly looks so great because there aren't enough days in the year to carry your bags more than once!



   You could be right about that!!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> The pics posted!   Congrats on Ashlyn!  Isn't it nice to have a go-to bag you love? Nothing to think about, just load it up and go! And you know I love Cleo too!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!  We're having a preview of the sun here. Yesterday and today it is very sunny.  I can't wait to see the sun without the snow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did think about sandals at one point! This has been the hardest trip to pack for! You've been about 10-20 degrees warmer where you are as opposed to where my DD is.  I hate to be cold so I'll probably overdress and just start pulling off layers as the weather changes.  On my last trip to Oakland I walked my granddaughter to school in the morning wearing long pants and a jacket, and picked her up after school wearing capris and a sleeveless shirt!* So when we meet I'll be easy to spot.  I'll be the woman with the red Colette tote dressed like she's waiting for it to snow.*






Poor baby the weekend can't get to you quick enough, it's time to get the party started.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Cali Bag Lady said:


> thanks Hopi!!!  I want people to just be able to see it and not have to click a link.  Oh well. I guess a link is better than "nuttin"


Love love that color. Looks like Easter.


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I pulled out an old favorite; my Brighton "Aiden" tote.  This is one of my oldest handbags and she still looks great.


Sarah you are so stylish! Beautiful


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Sarah you are so stylish! Beautiful



:kiss:


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> Cleo is darling, Joy!
> 
> I've never seen Ashlyn before.  Great bag!  I love the hardware.  One reason I don't buy many Coach bags is the predominance of silver hardware.  I don't wear very much silver so I like gold hardware on my bags.
> 
> I'm so glad the pictures finally worked!!
> 
> 
> Sue





Whats weird is that most of my bags have gold tone hardwared.  And that becomes a problem for me when looking for doo-dads because most doo-dads are silvertone.  I think I only have one or two purses here with silver tone hardware, so I guess the gold tone is just a subconscious selling point for me.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RebeccaJ said:


> Sarah you are so stylish! Beautiful



Awwww... look at that precious little doxie baby in your pic!!!  LOVE!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> This is one of my oldest handbags and *she still looks great. *



Great is an understatement, beautiful bag[/QUOTE]

Oh WOW!!!!    Man I love Brighton bags.  Thats gorgeous Sarah!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RuedeNesle said:


> The pics posted!   Congrats on Ashlyn!  Isn't it nice to have a go-to bag you love? Nothing to think about, just load it up and go! And you know I love Cleo too!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!  We're having a preview of the sun here. Yesterday and today it is very sunny.  I can't wait to see the sun without the snow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did think about sandals at one point! This has been the hardest trip to pack for! You've been about 10-20 degrees warmer where you are as opposed to where my DD is.  I hate to be cold so I'll probably overdress and just start pulling off layers as the weather changes.  On my last trip to Oakland I walked my granddaughter to school in the morning wearing long pants and a jacket, and picked her up after school wearing capris and a sleeveless shirt! So when we meet I'll be easy to spot.  *I'll be the woman with the red Colette tote dressed like she's waiting for it to snow*.



And I'll be the one dressed in a tank top and sandals freezing my you know what off!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Love your new Brahmin, GF!!



Thanks,GF.  You know me and my Brahmins...


----------



## StillWG

RebeccaJ said:


> Sarah you are so stylish! Beautiful




I love the idea of your handbag matching your doxie!!   What a cutie he/she is!

Of course, if mine matched Weston on most days they might look a little grubby.  He's all terrier....and into anything grubby that he can find!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Whats weird is that most of my bags have gold tone hardwared.  *And that becomes a problem for me when looking for doo-dads because most doo-dads are silvertone. * I think I only have one or two purses here with silver tone hardware, so I guess the gold tone is just a subconscious selling point for me.




I agree!

What I finally end up doing is buying the doo dah that catches my fancy.  Than on days when I want to have silver doo dahs with gold hardware, I wear jewelry (mostly a watch) that incorporates both.  A compromise, I guess.


Sue


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> I love the idea of your handbag matching your doxie!!   What a cutie he/she is!
> 
> Of course, if mine matched Weston on most days they might look a little grubby.  He's all terrier....and into anything grubby that he can find!
> 
> 
> Sue



Oh dear, if I tried to match my terriers, I'd have to dress like a Yak.  :lolots:


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> I agree!
> 
> What I finally end up doing is buying the doo dah that catches my fancy.  Than on days when I want to have silver doo dahs with gold hardware, I wear jewelry (mostly a watch) that incorporates both.  A compromise, I guess.
> 
> 
> Sue



I recently received the most adorable silver toned scottie doo-dad from a dear friend.  Its SO cute, that it is on my Ashland and I just don't care that the metals don't match.  This way the adorable doo-dad will show up more.


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I recently received the most adorable silver toned scottie doo-dad from a dear friend.  Its SO cute, that it is on my Ashland and I just don't care that the metals don't match.  This way the adorable doo-dad will show up more.



I can hardly wait to see the Scottie in one of your pictures!!

I have several white Scottie (aka Westie) doo dahs from Coach and love putting them on various handbags!!  

When it comes to my doggies, hardware color is of NO significance!! 


Sue


----------



## RebeccaJ

StillWG said:


> I love the idea of your handbag matching your doxie!!   What a cutie he/she is!
> 
> Of course, if mine matched Weston on most days they might look a little grubby.  He's all terrier....and into anything grubby that he can find!
> 
> 
> Sue


Definitely an accident.  He found no amusement sitting there.  I have. Chocolate Dachshund matches chestnut and a Basset Hound although he is gray that matches my Brahmin Vineyard tri color.  They all hate me :lolots:


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> [/B][/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby the weekend can't get to you quick enough, it's time to get the party started.



I'm so ready!:sunnies



Cali Bag Lady said:


> And I'll be the one dressed in a tank top and sandals freezing my you know what off!!!


----------



## StillWG

RebeccaJ said:


> Definitely an accident.  He found no amusement sitting there.  I have. Chocolate Dachshund matches chestnut and a Basset Hound although he is gray that matches my Brahmin Vineyard tri color.  They all hate me :lolots:




Weston's not always that happy about photo poses either.  I just ignore any sign of that when I want to take a picture.  

A few years ago I had one of my Westies at their doctor's office and in walked a lady with a "purse puppy".  It was a darling little Maltese.  The lady had put streaks in its white fur to match her handbag!  So there was a bluish dog in her blue MK bag.    I was not impressed but the dog seemed happy.  My vet is the best and would have said something to the lady if he thought the dog were in jeopardy.  

Pats to your cuties!

Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Weston's not always that happy about photo poses either.  I just ignore any sign of that when I want to take a picture.
> 
> A few years ago I had one of my Westies at their doctor's office and in walked a lady with a "purse puppy".  It was a darling little Maltese. * The lady had put streaks in its white fur to match her handbag!  So there was a bluish dog in her blue MK bag.   * I was not impressed but the dog seemed happy.  My vet is the best and would have said something to the lady if he thought the dog were in jeopardy.
> 
> Pats to your cuties!
> 
> Sue



OK, that is borderline disgusting.  Poor little thing, being treated as an accessory.  Grrrrrr.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, that is borderline disgusting.  Poor little thing, being treated as an accessory.  Grrrrrr.




My thoughts exactly!

My vet is very diplomatic but doesn't hestitate to say what he thinks about things.  So, when he didn't comment or say anything about it, I decided to MOB.  Maybe he said something to the "mom" in private....

One of those, "it takes all kinds" moments!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> My vet is very diplomatic but doesn't hestitate to say what he thinks about things.  So, when he didn't comment or say anything about it, I decided to MOB.  Maybe he said something to the "mom" in private....
> 
> One of those, "it takes all kinds" moments!
> 
> 
> Sue



I ran in to my vet's office last Thursday to pick up Harry's vaccination certificate.  While I was waiting, I heard a puppy screaming and yelping like he was being killed in the examination room, haha.  Apparently it was his first vet visit and he was getting a shot.     When his mama walked out with him, she was all red-faced.   SO CUTE.

Speaking of red-faced, I suppose we should take this conversation to the "off topic" thread.  HAHAHA.   We seem to make most threads off-topic.


----------



## MiaBorsa

And to get back on-topic, I decided to carry my MFF MK Whip-stitched Hamilton today.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> And to get back on-topic, I decided to carry my MFF MK Whip-stitched Hamilton today.



Love it &#9829;  So classy!


----------



## MaryBel

Hey Rosie,

I got the Isabelle in jade! One of the gals on the coach forum gave me a tip of a store that had one and another gal help me with the info to do a charge send. yay! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Hey Rosie,
> 
> I got the Isabelle in jade! One of the gals on the coach forum gave me a tip of a store that had one and another gal help me with the info to do a charge send. yay! Can't wait to get it!



oh geesh, Marybel, love that soft color


----------



## hopi

Sarah just so pretty

I decided to carry my MFF MK Whip-stitched Hamilton today.  







[/QUOTE]

like Rosie said, a  classic


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Hey Rosie,
> 
> I got the Isabelle in jade! One of the gals on the coach forum gave me a tip of a store that had one and another gal help me with the info to do a charge send. yay! Can't wait to get it!



OMG MaryBel, so happy for you!  Can't wait to see pics!

I went to Dillards and Belk today, Belk had a black leather juliette on sale and she was SO close to Isabelle that I almost caved, but I held strong!


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Sarah just so pretty
> 
> I decided to carry my MFF MK Whip-stitched Hamilton today.



like Rosie said, a  classic[/QUOTE]


Beautiful hopi!


----------



## elbgrl

Received Molly in Parchment today!  I'm lovin' her, didn't think she would be this beautiful, sorry for the large picture.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> oh geesh, Marybel, love that soft color



The funny thing is that I haven't even seen it IRL but from pics, I loved it!
Can't wait to get it.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> OMG MaryBel, so happy for you!  Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> I went to Dillards and Belk today, Belk had a black leather juliette on sale and she was SO close to Isabelle that *I almost caved, but I held strong*!



Good job! Hopefully we will find it on sale soon.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Received Molly in Parchment today!  I'm lovin' her, didn't think she would be this beautiful, sorry for the large picture.



Gorgeous! Congrats! Can't wait for the pics of the tourmaline!


----------



## hopi

Received Molly in Parchment today!  I'm lovin' her, didn't think she would be this beautiful, sorry for the large picture.[/QUOTE]



:omg the picture isn't big enough, 
she is soooooo pretty,
the parchment very beautiful, congrats
must have one of these beauties


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks MaryBel and hopi.  If you want a Molly, better get busy cause she's discontinued!  I'm glad I have the tourmaline one coming, she's a perfect bag, just the right size for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Received Molly in Parchment today!  I'm lovin' her, didn't think she would be this beautiful, sorry for the large picture.



Oooooh, Molly's a beaut!!  Congrats, Rosie.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks Sarah.


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Received Molly in Parchment today!  I'm lovin' her, didn't think she would be this beautiful, sorry for the large picture.



What a gorgeous bag this is!  

Does she have silver or gold hardware?

Thanks for the picture, rosie!



Sue


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks Sue.  She has silver hardware.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG!!   My Kate Spade "Little Minka" arrived yesterday from the online sale.  I had buyer's remorse before she arrived, but OMG!!!   Such a beautiful handbag.  It's difficult to capture the vibrant color, but here she is.     (And she's not "little" at all, lol.  I'm glad I didn't choose the regular Minka.)


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I love it!!!  She looks like she's smiling for her portrait!


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I love it!!!  She looks like she's smiling for her portrait!



Thanks CL!  She's a smooshy little puddler.  I would love to have this bag in the forest green.


----------



## Pixie RN

Such a pretty color. Looks like she's just one of those great soft bags that are just so comfortable to carry.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa;24154480]OMG!!   My Kate Spade "Little Minka" arrived yesterday from the online sale.  I had* buyer's remorse* before she arrived, but OMG!!!   Such a beautiful handbag.  It's difficult to capture the vibrant color, but here she is.     (And she's not "little" at all, lol.  I'm glad I didn't choose the regular Minka.)  






[/QUOTE]

that'll be the day

Very pretty bag Sarah and the color WOW, Vibrant & rich, so pretty, do you have a Kate Spade collection?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Such a pretty color. Looks like she's just one of those great soft bags that are just so comfortable to carry.


Thanks, Pixie!


hopi said:


> that'll be the day
> 
> Very pretty bag Sarah and the color WOW, Vibrant & rich, so pretty, do you have a Kate Spade collection?



I have a couple of KS bags, but not a "collection."     Thanks, hopi.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> Sarah just so pretty
> 
> I decided to carry my MFF MK Whip-stitched Hamilton today.



like Rosie said, a  classic[/QUOTE]

I LOVE this set and it is high on my list to consider when I go to the MK outlet next week.  Its GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Hey Rosie,
> 
> I got the Isabelle in jade! One of the gals on the coach forum gave me a tip of a store that had one and another gal help me with the info to do a charge send. yay! Can't wait to get it!



Oooohhh.. I've seen that one in person and its really pretty!!!!  Congrats MaryBel!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Received Molly in Parchment today!  I'm lovin' her, didn't think she would be this beautiful, sorry for the large picture.



Oh WOW!!!  Man thats a pretty bag!!! Dang... I MUST have a Molly and I do need to move fast because I heard they are being discontinued.  Congrats Rosie.. thats a stunner!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   My Kate Spade "Little Minka" arrived yesterday from the online sale.  I had buyer's remorse before she arrived, but OMG!!!   Such a beautiful handbag.  It's difficult to capture the vibrant color, but here she is.     (And she's not "little" at all, lol.  I'm glad I didn't choose the regular Minka.)



and another big WOW!!!!  I just love the simplicity of KS bags.  And that leather looks so soft and lush.  Congrats Sarah!! Another big winner!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> like Rosie said, a  classic



I LOVE this set and it is high on my list to consider when I go to the MK outlet next week.  Its GORGEOUS!! [/QUOTE]



Cali Bag Lady said:


> and another big WOW!!!!  I just love the simplicity of KS bags.  And that leather looks so soft and lush.  Congrats Sarah!! Another big winner!!!



Thank, JJ!  :kiss:


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   My Kate Spade "Little Minka" arrived yesterday from the online sale.  I had buyer's remorse before she arrived, but OMG!!!   Such a beautiful handbag.  It's difficult to capture the vibrant color, but here she is.     (And she's not "little" at all, lol.  I'm glad I didn't choose the regular Minka.)



Ohhh this is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

Introducing Molly in tourmaline!  Love!  Again, sorry for the large size - I'll be glad when the aps are working so I can post from my phone.  Don't like the new photobucket.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Ohhh this is beautiful!  Congrats!



Thanks Rosie!  I scored her on the KS clearance sale...yay!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Introducing Molly in tourmaline!  Love!  Again, sorry for the large size - I'll be glad when the aps are working so I can post from my phone.  Don't like the new photobucket.



Molly is so cute!!   (And I DESPISE the "new" Photobucket.  A step backward if you ask me.  UGH.)


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Molly is so cute!!   (And I DESPISE the "new" Photobucket.  A step backward if you ask me.  UGH.)



Thanks.  Did you get the KS email this am with 20 percent off again?  Code SPRWD13.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl;24162007]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Introducing Molly in tourmaline!  Love!  Again, sorry for the large size - I'll be glad when the aps are working so I can post from my phone.  Don't like the new photobucket.[/QUOTE]

.....the color is amazing, 
the new photobucket is a disaster.. go figure


----------



## timetoshop2012

*Elliott Lucca "Roma" Leather Wristlet Wallet!
*


----------



## timetoshop2012

I Love The Color! Beautiful Coach Handbag!




hopi said:


> elbgrl;24162007]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Molly in tourmaline!  Love!  Again, sorry for the large size - I'll be glad when the aps are working so I can post from my phone.  Don't like the new photobucket.



.....the color is amazing, 
the new photobucket is a disaster.. go figure[/QUOTE]


----------



## elbgrl

timetoshop2012 said:


> I Love The Color! Beautiful Coach Handbag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....the color is amazing,
> the new photobucket is a disaster.. go figure


[/QUOTE]

Thanks!  That's a very pretty and classy wristlet!


----------



## Panders77

hopi said:


> elbgrl;24162007]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Molly in tourmaline!  Love!  Again, sorry for the large size - I'll be glad when the aps are working so I can post from my phone.  Don't like the new photobucket.



.....the color is amazing, 
the new photobucket is a disaster.. go figure[/QUOTE]

Hopi, I love the color of your Coach!


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   My Kate Spade "Little Minka" arrived yesterday from the online sale.  I had buyer's remorse before she arrived, but OMG!!!   Such a beautiful handbag.  It's difficult to capture the vibrant color, but here she is.     (And she's not "little" at all, lol.  I'm glad I didn't choose the regular Minka.)



Beautiful, love the color too!


----------



## Panders77

elbgrl said:


> Received Molly in Parchment today!  I'm lovin' her, didn't think she would be this beautiful, sorry for the large picture.



Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Thanks.  Did you get the KS email this am with 20 percent off again?  Code SPRWD13.



Yeah; it's only good on full price stuff.  I don't have anything on my radar, thank goodness.


----------



## MaryBel

Rosie,

Your new molly is Gorgeous! Tourmaline is one of the prettiest colors in legacy. I'm so happy I managed to get a duffle in that color.

Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Rosie,
> 
> Your new molly is Gorgeous! Tourmaline is one of the prettiest colors in legacy. I'm so happy I managed to get a duffle in that color.
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks, so happy to have gotten it.  I really love the color, and I loaded up parchment Molly today, and wow, what a great bag - just the right size and carries so well!


----------



## hopi

Panders77 said:


> .....the color is amazing,
> the new photobucket is a disaster.. go figure



Hopi, I love the color of your Coach![/QUOTE]

Hi Pam, 
Saw you D&B collection pics and they are great

Wish the tourmaline Coach was mine but I don't think Rosie is going to give it to me ,  I put her pic in my post cause had to see it twice.

Have you been shopping some more your have been breaking out some really beautiful bags?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Thanks, so happy to have gotten it.  I really love the color, and I loaded up parchment Molly today, and wow, what a great bag - just the right size and carries so well!




Both your the colors of Ms Molly are gorgeous!!  However, I must agree with MaryBel, the tourmaline is extra gorgeous!!   I thought I could resist Molly but having seen that color I may now be on a hunt for one! 

Have fun carrying the both bags!  (and all your others)


Sue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MiaBorsa

timetoshop2012 said:


> *Elliott Lucca "Roma" Leather Wristlet Wallet!
> *



Nice!!  I love Elliott Lucca leathers.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oops.


----------



## Panders77

hopi said:


> Hopi, I love the color of your Coach!



Hi Pam, 
Saw you D&B collection pics and they are great

Wish the tourmaline Coach was mine but I don't think Rosie is going to give it to me ,  I put her pic in my post cause had to see it twice.

Have you been shopping some more your have been breaking out some really beautiful bags?
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]

Hee-hee yeah I don't blame Rosie I would't give up that beauty either!  Yes and thanks I just got the LV Neverfull MM in the Monogram print and I am CRAZY about the bag!  Light weight, great size and such a fun tote!


----------



## Panders77

elbgrl said:


> Introducing Molly in tourmaline!  Love!  Again, sorry for the large size - I'll be glad when the aps are working so I can post from my phone.  Don't like the new photobucket.



Hey Rosie girl, I was just telling hopi how much I love the color of your beautiful bag!


----------



## elbgrl

Panders77 said:


> Hey Rosie girl, I was just telling hopi how much I love the color of your beautiful bag!



Hi Pam, thanks, I'm loving' her too!  But once I had a good long look at your LV azur,  it's haunting me ... That could be dangerous.


----------



## YorkieLove75

Ugh, I don't know what to do...I just ordered a Coach leather Kristin large hobo in champagne. I was really excited, then I went on the Coach forum and they were bashing the Kritin MFF bags. Now I question my purchase and feel like I'm getting a piece of junk. Guess it doesn't matter where i live. Nobody will notice the difference. I'm so happy I don't have this issue with Dooney bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YorkieLove75 said:


> Ugh, I don't know what to do...I just ordered a Coach leather Kristin large hobo in champagne. I was really excited, then I went on the Coach forum and they were bashing the Kritin MFF bags. Now I question my purchase and feel like I'm getting a piece of junk. Guess it doesn't matter where i live. Nobody will notice the difference. I'm so happy I don't have this issue with Dooney bags.



Aw, don't let that bother you.  I bought a MFF Lindsey a few months ago and it is PERFECT.  It's exactly like my original FP Lindseys...I honestly can't tell the difference.  I have been looking at those MFF Kristins, too.  I love the Kristin line.


----------



## hopi

YorkieLove75 said:


> Ugh, I don't know what to do...I just ordered a Coach leather Kristin large hobo in champagne. I was really excited, then I went on the C*oach forum and they were bashing the Kritin MFF bags.* Now I question my purchase and feel like I'm getting a piece of junk. Guess it doesn't matter where i live. Nobody will notice the difference. I'm so happy I don't have this issue with Dooney bags.



Yorkie your bag sounds beautiful. They bash over there even at expensive retail bags. You have to get the bag in hand and look at it to decide if you want to keep it. Ordered a Krisitin  from the factory months ago and it took my breath away it was so pretty and it had a 3 inch crease on the back and could not bring myself to return it, it was that pretty. Sarah is right, nobody will know the difference.


----------



## YorkieLove75

hopi said:


> Yorkie your bag sounds beautiful. They bash over there even at expensive retail bags. You have to get the bag in hand and look at it to decide if you want to keep it. Ordered a Krisitin  from the factory months ago and it took my breath away it was so pretty and it had a 3 inch crease on the back and could not bring myself to return it, it was that pretty. Sarah is right, nobody will know the difference.



Thanks. I thought about it and I definitely want to give it a chance. It looks like a beautiful bag. My only concern is that it might be too big. I love big bags so hopefully it won't be an issue. If I decide not to keep it, I'll just take it back to my local FP Coach and get store credit. I was a little disappointed with my shopping excursion so I ordered it from my hotel room to make up for my lack of purchases. I did get one bag from the Dooney outlet. They had a wide variety, but unfortunately didn't have the right colors in the styles I wanted. I did pick up a cute Juicy tote. (I had to have it cause it had Scotty dogs on it) I also got a Vera bag I have been wanting for a long time. Otherwise, it was a bad week for sales. I just couldn't bring myself to pay full price for something I know will be on sale next week. I have a list now though. I'm getting: a twist strap hobo in chestnut, florentine edge shopper in navy( saw a bunch of these bags this weekend and actually really like them) and a black nylon bag. ( the name is escaping me now) medium double pocket something or other. Lol


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Introducing Molly in tourmaline!  Love!  Again, sorry for the large size - I'll be glad when the aps are working so I can post from my phone.  Don't like the new photobucket.



OMG!! That is beautiful!!!  Man Rosie, you have really been getting some winners the past few weeks. This is gorgeous. Such a "JJ" bag!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Molly is so cute!!   (And I DESPISE the "new" Photobucket.  A step backward if you ask me.  UGH.)



I HATE the new and "improved" (what a joke) Photobucket.  Boooo HIISSSSSS


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

timetoshop2012 said:


> *Elliott Lucca "Roma" Leather Wristlet Wallet!
> *



That is SO CUTE!!!!!  LOVE!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

YorkieLove75 said:


> Ugh, I don't know what to do...I just ordered a Coach leather Kristin large hobo in champagne. I was really excited, then I went on the Coach forum and they were bashing the Kritin MFF bags. Now I question my purchase and feel like I'm getting a piece of junk. Guess it doesn't matter where i live. Nobody will notice the difference. I'm so happy I don't have this issue with Dooney bags.



I have a couple of MFF Coach bags.  I have a pebble leather hobo I bought a couple years ago. Then I have the terra cotta Lindsay and my new beloved navy Ashlyn.  They are perfect and I LOVE them.  Some of the MFF can be a disaster and some are just like the full price bags (they probably are) but just with an "F" in their inventory numbers.  I hope you love it!!!


----------



## YorkieLove75

http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums...a724365618b0893519971a01f13dd_zpsc3f9f23d.jpg

The bag I picked up at the Juicy Couture outlet. I had to have it cause it had Scotties on it. I volunteer for an animal rescue so I thought it would be perfect to bring to adoption events.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

YorkieLove75 said:


> http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums...a724365618b0893519971a01f13dd_zpsc3f9f23d.jpg
> 
> The bag I picked up at the Juicy Couture outlet. I had to have it cause it had Scotties on it. I volunteer for an animal rescue so I thought it would be perfect to bring to adoption events.



OMG.. that was at a Juicy outlet?  OMG!!!  I HAVE a rescued scottie, Mackie.. the guy who is my current Avatar. (or whatever that word is)   I love your new Juicy!! its adorable and Mackie told me I MUST find one. It would be perfect for me to carry his treats and his toys. 

I went to the Coach outlet to see the new renovated store and all the new space. YIKES!!!  While they have doubled their space, they also doubled the amount of MFF Coach bags that are in there.  Most are the cloth signature and there had to be at least 100+ Kristens in there.  

I did get to see the Legacy deletes. They had a fairly decent selection.  A lot of Candace but those are just way to heavy for me.  No Mollys which is what I am wanting.  But tomorrow is the big day with SIU Mom!!!


----------



## YorkieLove75

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG.. that was at a Juicy outlet?  OMG!!!  I HAVE a rescued scottie, Mackie.. the guy who is my current Avatar. (or whatever that word is)   I love your new Juicy!! its adorable and Mackie told me I MUST find one. It would be perfect for me to carry his treats and his toys.
> 
> I went to the Coach outlet to see the new renovated store and all the new space. YIKES!!!  While they have doubled their space, they also doubled the amount of MFF Coach bags that are in there.  Most are the cloth signature and there had to be at least 100+ Kristens in there.
> 
> I did get to see the Legacy deletes. They had a fairly decent selection.  A lot of Candace but those are just way to heavy for me.  No Mollys which is what I am wanting.  But tomorrow is the big day with SIU Mom!!!



The Scottie bag was 60% off. Your dog is really cute. I'm a terrier lover myself. I currently have 3 Yorkies and a Westie. My last foster was a Scottie. He was a handful. Lol.

The Coach outlet at Woodbury Commons was HUGE! Only had to time to do a quick run through though.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

YorkieLove75 said:


> The Scottie bag was 60% off. Your dog is really cute. I'm a terrier lover myself. I currently have 3 Yorkies and a Westie. My last foster was a Scottie. He was a handful. Lol.
> 
> The Coach outlet at Woodbury Commons was HUGE! Only had to time to do a quick run through though.



I LOVE terriers!!  I have had cairn terriers (toto in the Wizard of Oz) since 1975.  I have two here now. As for Mackie... he is a real hard luck story... He's been here for over 11 years and I am not even sure he likes me!! LMAO!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YorkieLove75 said:


> http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums...a724365618b0893519971a01f13dd_zpsc3f9f23d.jpg
> 
> The bag I picked up at the Juicy Couture outlet. I had to have it cause it had Scotties on it. I volunteer for an animal rescue so I thought it would be perfect to bring to adoption events.



OMG, what a cute bag!  Congrats!


----------



## StillWG

YorkieLove75 said:


> http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums...a724365618b0893519971a01f13dd_zpsc3f9f23d.jpg
> 
> The bag I picked up at the Juicy Couture outlet. I had to have it cause it had Scotties on it. I volunteer for an animal rescue so I thought it would be perfect to bring to adoption events.



That bag is so cute!  I love the JC doggies.    I don't even know how many items I have gotten just because of them.  What a great find!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I LOVE terriers!!  I have had cairn terriers (toto in the Wizard of Oz) since 1975.  I have two here now. As for Mackie... he is a real hard luck story... He's been here for over 11 years and I am not even sure he likes me!! LMAO!!!




Mackie's faking it, Joy!    Isn't that typical Scottie behavior to act distainful of everyone?  He'll love it if you can find a bag with him on it.  


Sue


----------



## YorkieLove75

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I LOVE terriers!!  I have had cairn terriers (toto in the Wizard of Oz) since 1975.  I have two here now. As for Mackie... he is a real hard luck story... He's been here for over 11 years and I am not even sure he likes me!! LMAO!!!


I grew up with Schnauzers, Cairns and Yorkies. Just love their personalities. Most of the dogs I foster are Terriers too. I probably will get a Schnauzer to foster this Saturday.


----------



## hopi

YorkieLove75 said:


> I grew up with Schnauzers, Cairns and Yorkies. Just love their personalities. Most of the dogs I foster are Terriers too. *I probably will get a Schnauzer to foster this Saturday.*


*
*
That is so nice of you to do. cute bag.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> Mackie's faking it, Joy!    Isn't that typical Scottie behavior to act distainful of everyone?  He'll love it if you can find a bag with him on it.
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Oh dear.. now I see what hopi was talking about with the shoe on some woman's butt!!! OMG!!! what the heck is THAT all about!!! Ok.. that is too much even for this shoe lover.

Any whoooo... yes, that disdain is very typical of Scotties.  The experts say Scotties are "reserved"  ahhh huh...  sure.  LOL


----------



## Panders77

elbgrl said:


> Hi Pam, thanks, I'm loving' her too!  But once I had a good long look at your LV azur,  it's haunting me ... That could be dangerous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG!!   The Legacy bags at the outlets!!      I snagged this one today and ordered two more and a wallet.    The American Icon Tote in cherry...


----------



## elbgrl

Beautiful Sarah!  My outlet is tapped out with only siggy bags so I ordered the cb Candace online 

Enjoy her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful Sarah!  My outlet is tapped out with only siggy bags so I ordered the cb Candace online
> 
> Enjoy her!



Thanks, Rosie!  I ordered the large colorblock duffle in the black multi and a matching wallet, plus the Boho duffle from the FOS.   The SA at the outlet store today said they are getting in more shipments this week and next week.  YIKES.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Rosie!  I ordered the large colorblock duffle in the black multi and a matching wallet, plus the Boho duffle from the FOS.   The SA at the outlet store today said they are getting in more shipments this week and next week.  YIKES.


 
Ooooh the boho duffle!  I was lusting over that one!  And you got a Red bag!  Way to go!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   The Legacy bags at the outlets!!      I snagged this one today and ordered two more and a wallet.    The American Icon Tote in cherry...



Does it rest on the shoulder with room to spare


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Does it rest on the shoulder with room to spare



Unfortunately, no.  The strap drop is only 7", so it's not a comfy shoulder bag.  I don't like armpit bags, so this one will be a hand/arm only tote.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Unfortunately, no.  The strap drop is only 7", so it's not a comfy shoulder bag.  I don't like armpit bags,* so this one will be a hand/arm only tote.*


*
*
Thank you Lord
Sarah I have lamented, sweated and paniced  over this bag for hours thinking it would be MY perfect red bag.
It's really is special 
It is so exquisite, perfect red color,so pretty, Congrats

Spill the beans what else did you order.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!! The Legacy bags at the outlets!!  I snagged this one today and ordered two more and a wallet. The American Icon Tote in cherry...


 
Hey Sarah, how does it close? It says dog leash closure. Is that the same as the archival bucket?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah, how does it close? It says dog leash closure. Is that the same as the archival bucket?



No, it has a breakaway zipper just like the original Candace.  







And an outside pocket on the back...






Also, the front outside pocket will hold my full-size iPad easily.

MaryBel--I just noticed that description belongs to the other style of AI bag.  http://www.coachfactory.com/store/d...new/handbags/leg-am-icn-lg-tot-brass-cho.html


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> [/B]
> Thank you Lord
> Sarah I have lamented, sweated and paniced  over this bag for hours thinking it would be MY perfect red bag.
> It's really is special
> It is so exquisite, perfect red color,so pretty, Congrats
> 
> Spill the beans what else did you order.



This bag was never even on my radar till I saw it today.  I zeroed in!!     I can wear it on my shoulder but it isn't comfortable to me.  

I ordered this... *DUFFLE*

this...   *WALLET*

and this...   *BOHEMIAN DUFFLE*

ETA--I just realized I linked to photos in the FOS, so they might not display.  DUH.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> No, it has a breakaway zipper just like the original Candace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an outside pocket on the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the front outside pocket will hold my full-size iPad easily.


 
Thank you Sarah! 
As always, you are so helpful, even with Pics! I'm sure that if your pics were in the website, they would be selling more of this one.

I like this bag a lot, only the strap lenght is not my favorite. Have to think about it. The red and the green look so prety.

I just saw your last comment about the closure, it makes sense now. I saw pics of the other one somewhere and saw that weird closure.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thank you Sarah!
> As always, you are so helpful, even with Pics! I'm sure that if your pics were in the website, they would be selling more of this one.
> 
> I like this bag a lot, only the strap lenght is not my favorite. Have to think about it. The red and the green look so prety.
> 
> I just saw your last comment about the closure, it makes sense now. I saw pics of the other one somewhere and saw that weird closure.



You're welcome.  There are actually 5 colors in the AI, there's also a deep gray color.  My favorites are the chocolate and the cherry.  Emerald is gorgeous... actually, they all are.  

I don't know if I already said this, but the red one was the last in the store and had some minor fingernail scratches on the back, so they gave me an additional 10% off.  I paid $269 for a $600 bag!  (And I have already banished the scratches with leather conditioner...yay!)


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> This bag was never even on my radar till I saw it today.  I zeroed in!!     I can wear it on my shoulder but it isn't comfortable to me.
> 
> I ordered this... *DUFFLE*
> 
> this...   *WALLET*
> 
> and this...   *BOHEMIAN DUFFLE*
> 
> ETA--I just realized I linked to photos in the FOS, so they might not display.  DUH.



They all displayed , great stuff, glad you got the beautiful  duffle, the AI bag just amazing, Congrats


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> They all displayed , great stuff, glad you got the beautiful  duffle, the AI bag just amazing, Congrats



Thanks, hopi.  I was really wanting the regular duffle, not the large.  I'll have to suffer through. 
 

Hopefully I am DONE for a while.  (I don't want to know about Dooney's VIP sale on the 23rd.)


----------



## YorkieLove75

http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums...416446803e349d336bbbde74890b2_zpsb062968a.jpgMy purchase of the day from Macy's. A Legacy Courtenay Hobo. I really needed a black purse. Went to a Coach outlet first and didn't find anything.


----------



## elbgrl

Sale on the 23rd?  Is that the 25% for sure?


----------



## MaryBel

YorkieLove75 said:


> http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums...416446803e349d336bbbde74890b2_zpsb062968a.jpgMy purchase of the day from Macy's. A Legacy Courtenay Hobo. I really needed a black purse. Went to a Coach outlet first and didn't find anything.


 

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YorkieLove75 said:


> http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums...416446803e349d336bbbde74890b2_zpsb062968a.jpgMy purchase of the day from Macy's. A Legacy Courtenay Hobo. I really needed a black purse. Went to a Coach outlet first and didn't find anything.



Love it!    Congrats!


----------



## hopi

YorkieLove75 said:


> http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums...416446803e349d336bbbde74890b2_zpsb062968a.jpgMy purchase of the day from Macy's. A Legacy Courtenay Hobo. I really needed a black purse. Went to a Coach outlet first and didn't find anything.



Great find Yorkie,  the Courtney hobo looks like a such an easy to carry bag and very pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Sale on the 23rd?  Is that the 25% for sure?



Not positive, but I think so.


----------



## elbgrl

YorkieLove75 said:


> http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums...416446803e349d336bbbde74890b2_zpsb062968a.jpgMy purchase of the day from Macy's. A Legacy Courtenay Hobo. I really needed a black purse. Went to a Coach outlet first and didn't find anything.


 
Love! &#9829;  I have her in sand and she is the best bag!


----------



## MaryBel

My new favorite


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> My new favorite


 

No wonder.....she is gorgeous!  

On my PC she is looking like she tends toward turquoise in color.  Is that accurate?  



Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> No wonder.....she is gorgeous!
> 
> On my PC she is looking like she tends toward turquoise in color.  Is that accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Thanks Sue!
It's kind of like a green tuquoise. In my monitor, the pic looks lighter and bluer than what it really is.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sue!
> It's kind of like a green tuquoise. In my monitor, the pic looks lighter and bluer than what it really is.


 

Thanks....she's a definitely a beauty.

I just read that she's at the office with you!   


Sue


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   The Legacy bags at the outlets!!      I snagged this one today and ordered two more and a wallet.    The American Icon Tote in cherry...


 
OMG!!! That is BEAUTIFUL!!!  I sure as heck didn't see that at my Coach outlet or the outlet SIU and I visited.  that is so simple and so classic. Another great choice Sarah!! I hope you LOVE it!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> This bag was never even on my radar till I saw it today.  I zeroed in!!     I can wear it on my shoulder but it isn't comfortable to me.
> 
> I ordered this... *DUFFLE*
> 
> this...   *WALLET*
> 
> and this...   *BOHEMIAN DUFFLE*
> 
> ETA--I just realized I linked to photos in the FOS, so they might not display.  DUH.


 
Wooohooo!!!  Our Sarah's on a roll!!!!  I LOVE that BoHo duffle but am afraid of the weight of that one, with my bad back.   I hope you absolutely LOVE your new things when you get them!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

YorkieLove75 said:


> http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums...416446803e349d336bbbde74890b2_zpsb062968a.jpgMy purchase of the day from Macy's. A Legacy Courtenay Hobo. I really needed a black purse. Went to a Coach outlet first and didn't find anything.


 
That is REALLY pretty!!! Also, so classic looking.  Good choice YL.  I hope you LOVE her!!!!
En"joy"!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> My new favorite


 
Oh yeah!!!  LOVE!!! That is a beauty MB!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel, Isabelle looks more turquoise on my screen too.  Beautiful color.  I could swear that the one I saw at my outlet was more "jade" looking, wonder if it was a different color altogether?  Love the one you got!


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Thanks....she's a definitely a beauty.
> 
> I just read that she's at the office with you!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Yes, I had to bring her with me. 
Besides I other bag (poppy denim signature glam tote) did not go with my outfit. I was carrying that one because I started carrying it on the weekend because I did not want to carry my flo buckle satchel in the rain, so I changed to that one that is similar to the newer dooney nylon bags, and then I was enjoying it so much that I did not changed the whole week. Last night I was planning on changing bags but thought I better wait for Ms. Isabelle. 

Now Isabelle really goes well with my outfit (dark grey pants, teal top, light gray sweater, black flats and metallic teal watch). Or at least that's what I think


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oh yeah!!!  LOVE!!! That is a beauty MB!!!!  Congrats!!!


 
Thanks Joy! I love it! 
Can't stop looking at it!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> MaryBel, Isabelle looks more turquoise on my screen too.  Beautiful color.  I could swear that the one I saw at my outlet was more "jade" looking, wonder if it was a different color altogether?  Love the one you got!


 
I think it's just my pic that looks too light. It's really darker and greener.

I just took this pic with my phone. It still looks lighter. It is very close to the color of the little coach emblem.

to me, it really looks like the main pic on this. It seems it looks different. See how the 2nd pic looks bluer and the 3rd one looks more closer to the real color. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-M...998?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccf4dfee6


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Yes, I had to bring her with me.
> Besides I other bag (poppy denim signature glam tote) did not go with my outfit. I was carrying that one because I started carrying it on the weekend because I did not want to carry my flo buckle satchel in the rain, so I changed to that one that is similar to the newer dooney nylon bags, and then I was enjoying it so much that I did not changed the whole week. Last night I was planning on changing bags but thought I better wait for Ms. Isabelle.
> 
> Now Isabelle really goes well with my outfit (dark grey pants, teal top, light gray sweater, black flats and metallic teal watch). Or at least that's what I think




Sounds like a perfect outfit to me!  


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Sounds like a perfect outfit to me!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Thanks!


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   The Legacy bags at the outlets!!      I snagged this one today and ordered two more and a wallet.    The American Icon Tote in cherry...



Love the color!


----------



## RebeccaJ

Y'all have done some damage!  I love it.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I'm kind of mad at Coach about Isabelle.  I have the Marine Blue and it has that dark lining, the new Cobalt Izzy has a beautiful pale yellow interior.  You can see everything.  Grrrrrr.  I need a trade-in program.  Color difference is not enough to buy two blue ones.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> I'm kind of mad at Coach about Isabelle.  I have the Marine Blue and it has that dark lining, the new Cobalt Izzy has a beautiful pale yellow interior.  You can see everything.  Grrrrrr.  I need a trade-in program.  Color difference is not enough to buy two blue ones.



Well, just send me the marine blue and problem solved.


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, just send me the marine blue and problem solved.



I think we have the problems confused lol


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RebeccaJ said:


> Y'all have done some damage!  I love it.


 
Some serious damage!! And doing their part to help the economy!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh my.  I was trying to decide who to change into today.  These were the finalists.    SIGH!!







(Candace won!)


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh my.  I was trying to decide who to change into today.  These were the finalists.    SIGH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Candace won!)



I was looking at the candace last night, and had the black cherry been available, she would have been mine.......

Don't you think the Candace looks like the Celine' bags?  Just not as tall?


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh my.  I was trying to decide who to change into today.  These were the finalists.    SIGH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Candace won!)


 
WOW!!! What a line up!!! LOVE!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I was looking at the candace last night, and had the black cherry been available, she would have been mine.......
> 
> Don't you think the Candace looks like the Celine' bags?  Just not as tall?



Yeah, she's a rip-off of the Celine bags.    Of course, there are really no "new" purse designs any more; they are all ripping each other off.  Now MKors has the "Selma" which is the same silhouette in saffiano.  (I have never seen a Celine bag IRL and wouldn't know one if someone hit me upside the head with it.   )


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> WOW!!! What a line up!!! LOVE!!



Thanks JJ.  I seriously need to shop my closet and stop buying for a while.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh my.  I was trying to decide who to change into today.  These were the finalists.    SIGH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Candace won!)



okay Ms. Purse Whisperer
it's one thing to show us those beautiful bags
showing off your Photo bucket skills,
might hurts someone's self esteem
great picture and WOW your choices just outstanding


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> okay Ms. Purse Whisperer
> it's one thing to show us those beautiful bags
> showing off your Photo bucket skills,
> might hurts someone's self esteem
> great picture and WOW your choices just outstanding



That Northern Nights down blanket has been photographed more than Cindy Crawford.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> That Northern Nights down blanket has been *photographed more than Cindy Crawford*.




never thought about that but now that you say it,
you really got more than your money's worth from Q on that


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> never thought about that but now that you say it,
> you really got more than your money's worth from Q on that



Actually, I have 4 or 5 of them.  They are fabulous blankets.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Actually, I have 4 or 5 of them.  *They are fabulous blankets.  *




well then give me the item number,
I need something for my son's room


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh my. I was trying to decide who to change into today. These were the finalists.  SIGH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Candace won!)


 
Gorgeous line up! and totally agree, amazing photo skills! Great job GF!


----------



## hopi

RebeccaJ said:


> I'm kind of mad at Coach about Isabelle.  I have the Marine Blue and it has that dark lining, the new Cobalt Izzy has a beautiful pale yellow interior.  You can see everything.  Grrrrrr.  I need a trade-in program.  Color difference is not enough to buy two blue ones.



oh just put up the picture of her so we can drool while you fume away:giggles:


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous line up! and totally agree, amazing photo skills! Great job GF!



Thanks!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, she's a rip-off of the Celine bags.    Of course, there are really no "new" purse designs any more; they are all ripping each other off.  Now MKors has the "Selma" which is the same silhouette in saffiano.  (I have never seen a Celine bag IRL and wouldn't know one if someone hit me upside the head with it.   )



The only reason I have seen one is because one of the girls at work has one and it looks like a robot    Her BF bought it for her when she took him back because he cheated on her


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> The only reason I have seen one is because one of the girls at work has one and it looks like a robot    Her BF bought it for her when she took him back because he cheated on her



  What a great story.  She should have asked for a car.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> What a great story.  She should have asked for a car.



She got a couple of nice statement bags including LV and a ton of tiffany jewlery.  I still wouldn't take his butt back.  Once a cheat, always a cheater


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> She got a couple of nice statement bags including LV and a ton of tiffany jewlery.  I still wouldn't take his butt back.  Once a cheat, always a cheater



Girl, you are so right.  (And I love your new avatar...so pretty!!)


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> That Northern Nights down blanket has been photographed more than Cindy Crawford.


 
:giggles:


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks JJ.  I seriously need to shop my closet and stop buying for a while.


 
Ummmm, NO... *I* Need to shop your purse closet!!!! It would be like standing in front of a Michaelangelo (and I'm not talking about the beer)


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> okay Ms. Purse Whisperer
> it's one thing to show us those beautiful bags
> showing off your Photo bucket skills,
> might hurts someone's self esteem
> great picture and WOW your choices just outstanding


 
Ok Missy!!!  So where are the pics of your latest haul?  You've been pretty active in the shopping arena too, GF.  Now show us the goods!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you are so right.  (And I love your new avatar...so pretty!!)



Thanks Sarah.  I am not sure I like the way it looks in the window (especially now since the purse whisperer has shown us pro pics.....lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks Sarah.  I am not sure I like the way it looks in the window (especially now since the purse whisperer has shown us pro pics.....lol



It looks gorgeous!  I absolutely love that color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> well then give me the item number,
> I need something for my son's room



Girl, that blanket is at least 3 years old.  I doubt if the Q still has that one, but they probably have a similar NN down blanket.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ummmm, NO... *I* Need to shop your purse closet!!!! It would be like standing in front of a Michaelangelo (and I'm not talking about the beer)



LMAO.  Joy, you must not be a beer drinker.  That's "Michelob".


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok Missy!!!  So where are the pics of your latest haul?  You've been pretty active in the shopping arena too, GF.  Now show us the goods!!!



Yeah, what Joy said.  Quit holding out on us, hopi.  :useless:


----------



## RebeccaJ

hopi said:


> oh just put up the picture of her so we can drool while you fume away:giggles:


She still lives at Coach.  No can do.


----------



## timetoshop2012

*Coach Chelsea Animal Print Handbag + Matching Wallet!*


----------



## never_wear_it_t

timetoshop2012 said:


> *Coach Chelsea Animal Print Handbag + Matching Wallet!*



OMGosh!  What a fun set!  It's adorable.

SW, I haven't commented on your trio yet because I'm still speechless.  My eyes bugged out of my head and my jaw dropped to the floor.  I have to put my face back together before I can ooh and ahh.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> She got a couple of nice statement bags including LV and a ton of tiffany jewlery.  I still wouldn't take his butt back.  Once a cheat, always a cheater


 
I would have taken him back, take the gifts and then kick him out 
Just kidding! I wouldn't take him back!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, that blanket is at least 3 years old.  I doubt if the Q still has that one, but they probably have a similar NN down blanket.


 
For sure they will have it. They always have old stuff  and still at full retail price.


----------



## MiaBorsa

timetoshop2012 said:


> *Coach Chelsea Animal Print Handbag + Matching Wallet!*



Nice!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> SW, I haven't commented on your trio yet because I'm still speechless.  My eyes bugged out of my head and my jaw dropped to the floor.  I have to put my face back together before I can ooh and ahh.



:kiss:


----------



## elbgrl

Coach's 25% Facebook coupon offer is up now if anyone's interested.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Coach's 25% Facebook coupon offer is up now if anyone's interested.



Dang.  I was just looking but didn't see it.  Do you have a link? 

EDIT...NEVERMIND.  It just popped up.


----------



## elbgrl

Its on their Facebook page under "By Invitation"


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Its on their Facebook page under "By Invitation"



DUH.  I saw that earlier but I "assumed" it was the FOS sign up thing.   

Now I'm trying to decide between the black gathered leather Juliette or the tobacco mixed exotic Juliette.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> LMAO.  Joy, you must not be a beer drinker.  That's "Michelob".


 
OMG!! :shame:  I'm such a Goober!!!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> DUH.  I saw that earlier but I "assumed" it was the FOS sign up thing.
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide between the black gathered leather Juliette or the tobacco mixed exotic Juliette.



Love that gathered leather!

I'd love another Isabelle


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Love that gathered leather!
> 
> I'd love another Isabelle



Did you see that peony Isabelle??  OMG.  There are LOTS of new bags on Coach.com.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Did you see that peony Isabelle??  OMG.  There are LOTS of new bags on Coach.com.


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Coach's 25% Facebook coupon offer is up now if anyone's interested.


 

Do you have to be signed up for Facebook to get this coupon?

I'm totally ignorant about Facebook since I don't use it.  I tried to get the coupon but keep getting asked to sign in.

I love the new colors on coach.com.  I'm still looking for a "nude" color so love parchment and blush.....but the peony is gorgeous!


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> Do you have to be signed up for Facebook to get this coupon?
> 
> I'm totally ignorant about Facebook since I don't use it.  I tried to get the coupon but keep getting asked to sign in.
> 
> I love the new colors on coach.com.  I'm still looking for a "nude" color so love parchment and blush.....but the peony is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Hi Sue, I think you have to have  a Facebook account in order "like" the Coach page and get the coupon.  

Have you looked at the sand color in legacy and camel in saffiano?  They are both beautiful "nude" colors.  

Now I'm thinking I need something in that saffiano, maybe vermillion . . .


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Do you have to be signed up for Facebook to get this coupon?
> 
> I'm totally ignorant about Facebook since I don't use it.  I tried to get the coupon but keep getting asked to sign in.
> 
> I love the new colors on coach.com.  I'm still looking for a "nude" color so love parchment and blush.....but the peony is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sue



Yes, you do.  I don't "do" Facebook either, so I totally made up a name and used my throw-down email addy.  I will stoop to new lows to get a coupon.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, you do.  I don't "do" Facebook either, so I totally made up a name and used my throw-down email addy.*  I will stoop to new lows to get a coupon.  *


 

Thanks for the idea!  I will do the same thing if I decide to order a bag.  

I actually have quite a few "throw away" addresses from my ventures to get back on the DF.  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Hi Sue, I think you have to have  a Facebook account in order "like" the Coach page and get the coupon.
> 
> *Have you looked at the sand color in legacy and camel in saffiano?  They are both beautiful "nude" colors.*
> 
> Now I'm thinking I need something in that saffiano, maybe vermillion . . .


 

Thanks, rosie!  

I have been looking at both sand and camel as possibilities.  Sarah's Haley (sp?) is a beauty.  Still hadn't decided on one when I saw parchment & blush today.  

Vermillion is a gorgeous color!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Thanks for the idea!  I will do the same thing if I decide to order a bag.
> 
> *I actually have quite a few "throw away" addresses from my ventures to get back on the DF. *
> 
> 
> Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

I ordered a Patricia Nash leather floral wallet from Dillard's, hoping it would coordinate with the red AI tote.  Just got it today and YAY!!!  It looks great!!!    







It's one of those great wallets with tons of colors, from orange/browns, greens, reds, etc.  It will got with LOTS of my purses.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered a Patricia Nash leather floral wallet from Dillard's, hoping it would coordinate with the red AI tote.  Just got it today and YAY!!!  It looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of those great wallets with tons of colors, from orange/browns, greens, reds, etc.  It will got with LOTS of my purses.


 
Wow!  The bag and wallet look terrific together!  

I'm going to have to check out this brand.  I've never heard of it before.  Thanks for the introduction!!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Wow!  The bag and wallet look terrific together!
> 
> I'm going to have to check out this brand.  I've never heard of it before.  Thanks for the introduction!!
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks, Sue.  I love the look of lots of Patricia Nash handbags.  They have a vintage vibe.  Here's the inside of the wallet...


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered a Patricia Nash leather floral wallet from Dillard's, hoping it would coordinate with the red AI tote.  Just got it today and YAY!!!  It looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of those great wallets with tons of colors, from orange/browns, greens, reds, etc.  It will got with LOTS of my purses.


 
Your new wallet looks gorgeous with the AI tote. Can't wait to get my AI tote in emerald. One more day!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered a Patricia Nash leather floral wallet from Dillard's, hoping it would coordinate with the red AI tote.  Just got it today and YAY!!!  It looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of those great wallets with tons of colors, from orange/browns, greens, reds, etc.  It will got with LOTS of my purses.


 Beautifull!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Your new wallet looks gorgeous with the AI tote. Can't wait to get my AI tote in emerald. One more day!


Thanks!  I hope you love your emerald!


elbgrl said:


> Beautifull!



Thanks, Rosie.


----------



## elbgrl

Okay, here are a couple of things from FOS:

Legacy Colorblock Candace:






And UV Duffle and wristlet:





I love them both and am keeping!  Tomorrow I should have Legacy Siggy Duffle &#9829;


And to make things worse, I just ordered Saffiano Tote in Vermillion!  I'm outta control!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered a Patricia Nash leather floral wallet from Dillard's, hoping it would coordinate with the red AI tote.  Just got it today and YAY!!!  It looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of those great wallets with tons of colors, from orange/browns, greens, reds, etc.  It will got with LOTS of my purses.


 
Ooohhh.. Pretty!!!!  You know I love those florals.  Nice choice Sarah.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Okay, here are a couple of things from FOS:
> 
> Legacy Colorblock Candace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And UV Duffle and wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both and am keeping!  Tomorrow I should have Legacy Siggy Duffle &#9829;
> 
> 
> And to make things worse, I just ordered Saffiano Tote in Vermillion!  I'm outta control!


 
Congrats Rosie!! Both of those are really pretty.  I love that UV duffle!!  I hope you love them!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay, here are a couple of things from FOS:
> 
> Legacy Colorblock Candace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And UV Duffle and wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both and am keeping!  Tomorrow I should have Legacy Siggy Duffle &#9829;
> 
> 
> And to make things worse, I just ordered Saffiano Tote in Vermillion!  I'm outta control!



Gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ooohhh.. Pretty!!!!  You know I love those florals.  Nice choice Sarah.



Thanks, JJ.


----------



## elbgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Congrats Rosie!! Both of those are really pretty.  I love that UV duffle!!  I hope you love them!!



Thanks Joy I do love them - they're keepers


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!  Congrats!!



Thanks Sarah


----------



## never_wear_it_t

elbgrl said:


> Okay, here are a couple of things from FOS:
> 
> Legacy Colorblock Candace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And UV Duffle and wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both and am keeping!  Tomorrow I should have Legacy Siggy Duffle &#9829;
> 
> 
> And to make things worse, I just ordered Saffiano Tote in Vermillion!  I'm outta control!




Twins on the UV duffle!  Mine just came yesterday.  I'm not sure if I'm keeping mine.  I love the color, but I'm not a huge fan of duffles.  I'm going to see if I warm up to it or not.


----------



## elbgrl

never_wear_it_t said:


> Twins on the UV duffle!  Mine just came yesterday.  I'm not sure if I'm keeping mine.  I love the color, but I'm not a huge fan of duffles.  I'm going to see if I warm up to it or not.



I was unsure of the duffle until I carried my sunflower duffle for the first time and it was love


----------



## never_wear_it_t

elbgrl said:


> I was unsure of the duffle until I carried my sunflower duffle for the first time and it was love




Yeah, I have the colorblock duffle and it's just "like" not "love."  The colors are so beautiful, but I'm more of a satchel girl.  It's nice to have options, I change my mind hourly, so we'll see.


----------



## Panders77

elbgrl said:


> Okay, here are a couple of things from FOS:
> 
> Legacy Colorblock Candace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And UV Duffle and wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both and am keeping!  Tomorrow I should have Legacy Siggy Duffle &#9829;
> 
> 
> And to make things worse, I just ordered Saffiano Tote in Vermillion!  I'm outta control!




I love the Legacy Colorblock Candace!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Yeah, I have the colorblock duffle and it's just "like" not "love."  The colors are so beautiful, but I'm more of a satchel girl.  It's nice to have options, I change my mind hourly, so we'll see.



Which colorblock did you get?  I got the black multi large duffle and I'm having trouble warming up to it.  One minute, I love it...next minute...Meh.


----------



## elbgrl

Panders77 said:


> I love the Legacy Colorblock Candace!!



Thanks, I think she's gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Okay, here are a couple of things from FOS:
> 
> Legacy Colorblock Candace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And UV Duffle and wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both and am keeping! Tomorrow I should have Legacy Siggy Duffle &#9829;
> 
> 
> And to make things worse, I just ordered Saffiano Tote in Vermillion! I'm outta control!


 
Hey Rosie,

We are twins on the color block candace! I got mine yesterday and I love it! Today I got the black/navy one. 
Is your UV duffle the regular one? I have that one too and love the color. Was tempted to order the UV candace but even though I love the color, I think 2 bags is too much purple. And the matching wristlet is gorgeous. I missed on that one, but could only order 5 items that day and all of them were bags. Today I saw the little motif wristlets available and decided to finally cave in tand get  the madison patent tote in ultramarine, so I ordered the wristlets too (in fuchsia and UV). 

Congrats on your beauties!


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> Twins on the UV duffle! Mine just came yesterday. I'm not sure if I'm keeping mine. I love the color, but I'm not a huge fan of duffles. I'm going to see if I warm up to it or not.


 
At first I was not a fan of them, but once I got the first one, that was the beginning of the end. Now I have almost every color. I have carried only one of mine, and loved how light weight it is and how in lays against the body when used with the strap doubled.  Play at home with it, remove the stuffing and put your stuff and you will see how it changes and slouches really nice. If you still don't like it, then you can return it knowing that it was not your style.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Okay, here are a couple of things from FOS:
> 
> Legacy Colorblock Candace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And UV Duffle and wristlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both and am keeping!  Tomorrow I should have Legacy Siggy Duffle &#9829;
> 
> 
> And to make things worse, I just ordered Saffiano Tote in Vermillion!  I'm *outta control!*




Rosie doing some awesome damage, love your bags
and the colors you chose are killer
glad your keeping them both
and can't wait to see your in coming  trouble


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Which colorblock did you get?  I got the black multi large duffle and I'm having trouble warming up to it.  One minute, I love it...next minute...Meh.




I have the fuschia/navy, regular size.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Hey Rosie,
> 
> We are twins on the color block candace! I got mine yesterday and I love it! Today I got the black/navy one.
> Is your UV duffle the regular one? I have that one too and love the color. Was tempted to order the UV candace but even though I love the color, I think 2 bags is too much purple. And the matching wristlet is gorgeous. I missed on that one, but could only order 5 items that day and all of them were bags. Today I saw the little motif wristlets available and decided to finally cave in tand get  the madison patent tote in ultramarine, so I ordered the wristlets too (in fuchsia and UV).
> 
> Congrats on your beauties!


 That color block candace is a beauty isn't she!  The UV duffle is the regular.  I don't think I could carry off the large as I'm only 5-3.  

The UV wristlet is so cute, the outer pocket is ideal for your phone and there are card slots inside, so you can just grab it and go.  I missed out on the carnelian one.  I saw those motif wristlets and they sure were cute!

I love my black patent tote!  I'll bet that the ultramarine is gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> At first I was not a fan of them, but once I got the first one, that was the beginning of the end. Now I have almost every color. I have carried only one of mine, and loved how light weight it is and how in lays against the body when used with the strap doubled.  Play at home with it, remove the stuffing and put your stuff and you will see how it changes and slouches really nice. If you still don't like it, then you can return it knowing that it was not your style.


 
I wear mine with the strap doubled too.  I love the way it slouches and fits against my side perfectly.  The strap stays on my shoulder too which is a big plus to me.  I am so tired of "armpit" bags, as someone here so aptly put it!


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Rosie doing some awesome damage, love your bags
> and the colors you chose are killer
> glad your keeping them both
> and can't wait to see your in coming  trouble


 
Thanks hopi, I've been bad lately, but it feels so good !


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I have the fuschia/navy, regular size.



Have you made up your mind yet?  I keep flip-flopping on the black multi.  I guess I'm thinking the color block is "trendy" and the bag will look out of style next year.  

In other news...  I decided to KEEP the Bohemian Duffle after all!!  I got it out again today to show my hub and he said "You NEED that one!!"     I loaded it up and decided maybe I DO need it!


----------



## StillWG

My jaw just drops when I go through this thread and see all the beauties everyone has picked up!  

Congratulations, everyone!  


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Have you made up your mind yet?  I keep flip-flopping on the black multi.  I guess I'm thinking the color block is "trendy" and the bag will look out of style next year.
> 
> In other news...  I decided to KEEP the Bohemian Duffle after all!!  I got it out again today to show my hub and he said "You NEED that one!!"     I loaded it up and decided maybe I DO need it!



That's so pretty I'm drooling !


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> That's so pretty I'm drooling !



Thanks, Rosie.  I am trying to figure out if I DO "need" this one since I have the regular duffle in the mahogany color.  So many beautiful bags!!  My obsession is getting the best of me.


----------



## MaryBel

I will pull a 'hopi' and say...you can send the mahogany to me and problem solved!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I will pull a 'hopi' and say...you can send the mahogany to me and problem solved!



   Here they are together.  I guess they are different enough to have 'em both.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Here they are together.  I guess they are different enough to have 'em both.


 
yep, besides one is big and the other one is small, so for different needs!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh, and I put my peace sign doo-dad on her.     She's kind of "hippie chic".


----------



## MiaBorsa

My hubby is home today after having oral surgery yesterday.  He has been watching me fooling with purses and taking pics.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Have you made up your mind yet?  I keep flip-flopping on the black multi.  I guess I'm thinking the color block is "trendy" and the bag will look out of style next year.
> 
> In other news...  I decided to KEEP the Bohemian Duffle after all!!  I got it out again today to show my hub and he said "You NEED that one!!"     I loaded it up and decided maybe I DO need it!



Now that's what you call a perfect slouch, 
it is exceptional 
beautiful pictures,
This bag really has a late 70's retro feel without being over done
just really well done


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered a Patricia Nash leather floral wallet from Dillard's, hoping it would coordinate with the red AI tote.  Just got it today and YAY!!!  It looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of those great wallets with tons of colors, from orange/browns, greens, reds, etc.  It will got with LOTS of my purses.




A very beautiful wallet Sarah, love it


----------



## Islandgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, and I put my peace sign doo-dad on her.     She's kind of "hippie chic".


 

I NEED that peace sign doo-dad GF!!!!

Where can I get it???


----------



## MiaBorsa

Islandgrl said:


> I NEED that peace sign doo-dad GF!!!!
> 
> Where can I get it???



You can get it at Michael's in the jewelry-making stuff.     They have tons of great doo-dads.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Now that's what you call a perfect slouch,
> it is exceptional
> beautiful pictures,
> This bag really has a late 70's retro feel without being over done
> just really well done





hopi said:


> A very beautiful wallet Sarah, love it



Thanks, hopi!!  I know you have ordered some new things, did you get them yet??


----------



## timetoshop2012

Coach Signature Soho Set!


----------



## donnaoh

MiaBorsa said:


> Have you made up your mind yet?  I keep flip-flopping on the black multi.  I guess I'm thinking the color block is "trendy" and the bag will look out of style next year.
> 
> In other news...  I decided to KEEP the Bohemian Duffle after all!!  I got it out again today to show my hub and he said "You NEED that one!!"     I loaded it up and decided maybe I DO need it!


So love the Bohemian duffle! Congrats!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Have you made up your mind yet?  I keep flip-flopping on the black multi.  I guess I'm thinking the color block is "trendy" and the bag will look out of style next year.
> 
> In other news...  I decided to KEEP the Bohemian Duffle after all!!  I got it out again today to show my hub and he said "You NEED that one!!"     I loaded it up and decided maybe I DO need it!



I'm definitely keeping my colorblock one because I've already carried it.  It's my UV duffle that I'm unsure of.  Love the color, but I'm pretty sure I don't need two duffles in my life.  I'm going to take it to the outlet next week and see if I can find something I like better.  If not, I'll hang onto it a little longer.  There's no rush.  

Love your boho duffle with the peace sign!


----------



## MiaBorsa

donnaoh said:


> So love the Bohemian duffle! Congrats!!


Thanks, Donna!


never_wear_it_t said:


> I'm definitely keeping my colorblock one because I've already carried it.  It's my UV duffle that I'm unsure of.  Love the color, but I'm pretty sure I don't need two duffles in my life.  I'm going to take it to the outlet next week and see if I can find something I like better.  If not, I'll hang onto it a little longer.  There's no rush.
> 
> Love your boho duffle with the peace sign!



I hope you find something great at the outlet.  Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

timetoshop2012 said:


> Coach Signature Soho Set!



Nice!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Have you made up your mind yet?  I keep flip-flopping on the black multi.  I guess I'm thinking the color block is "trendy" and the bag will look out of style next year.
> 
> In other news...  I decided to KEEP the Bohemian Duffle after all!!  I got it out again today to show my hub and he said "You NEED that one!!"     I loaded it up and decided maybe I DO need it!


 
LOVE that BoHo!!! OMG!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Here they are together.  I guess they are different enough to have 'em both.


 
Wow!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, and I put my peace sign doo-dad on her.     She's kind of "hippie chic".


 
That is just PERFECT for that BoHo!!! good job Sarah!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

timetoshop2012 said:


> Coach Signature Soho Set!


 
Very cute!!! and perfect for spring!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> LOVE that BoHo!!! OMG!!!





Cali Bag Lady said:


> Wow!!





Cali Bag Lady said:


> That is just PERFECT for that BoHo!!! good job Sarah!!!



Thanks, JJ!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Ok... so I haven't been buying any purses lately.  But yesterday I did go buy a new doo-dad for my Brahmin Copa.  So here is my spring line up!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok... so I haven't been buying any purses lately.  But yesterday I did go buy a new doo-dad for my Brahmin Copa.  So here is my spring line up!!



  That looks gorgeous, Joy.  That fob is perfect on the Copa.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> That looks gorgeous, Joy.  That fob is perfect on the Copa.


 
Thanks Sarah.  I have you to blame.. ummmm.. thank for "needing" a matching wallet and a doo-dad!!!  Your style has boosted the handbag, accessory and Northern Nights blanket industries.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Thanks Sarah.  I have you to blame.. ummmm.. thank for "needing" a matching wallet and a doo-dad!!!  Your style has boosted the handbag, accessory and Northern Nights blanket industries.


----------



## elbgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Ok... so I haven't been buying any purses lately.  But yesterday I did go buy a new doo-dad for my Brahmin Copa.  So here is my spring line up!!


 
Love that palm tree!  I guess my copa needs a doo dad too.


----------



## elbgrl

timetoshop2012 said:


> Coach Signature Soho Set!


 
Very nice!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, and I put my peace sign doo-dad on her.     She's kind of "hippie chic".


 
Perfect!  You have to keep her now!


----------



## elbgrl

Okay, one more post before ya'll get tired of seeing me 

Is it nuts to love this siggy duffle so much more than all my other beautiful bags I received this week?  She is just perfect.  Perfect slouch, stays on my shoulder, good size, and light as air.  She will be going on the plane with me next week:


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Okay, one more post before ya'll get tired of seeing me
> 
> Is it nuts to love this siggy duffle so much more than all my other beautiful bags I received this week?  She is just perfect.  Perfect slouch, stays on my shoulder, good size, and light as air.  She will be going on the plane with me next week:


 
Gorgeous Rosie! I'm so glad you are happy with it. I don't know what's about this print that made me love her but I love the 2 I have.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Perfect!  You have to keep her now!



LOL!  That's what my hub said.  (And I have TWO of them right now.    I bought one on the first FOS, then two days later they reduced the price 10% ($37) so I called them to see if they would do a price adjustment.  NO.  So, I ordered another one at the cheaper price...haha.  I have to return at least ONE of them.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay, one more post before ya'll get tired of seeing me
> 
> Is it nuts to love this siggy duffle so much more than all my other beautiful bags I received this week?  She is just perfect.  Perfect slouch, stays on my shoulder, good size, and light as air.  She will be going on the plane with me next week:



We'll never get tired of you, Rosie.  This is the PURSE forum after all!!!     That duffle is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous Rosie! I'm so glad you are happy with it. I don't know what's about this print that made me love her but I love the 2 I have.



Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> We'll never get tired of you, Rosie.  This is the PURSE forum after all!!!     That duffle is gorgeous, congrats!



Aw, thanks Sarah


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL!  That's what my hub said.  (And I have TWO of them right now.    I bought one on the first FOS, then two days later they reduced the price 10% ($37) so I called them to see if they would do a price adjustment.  NO.  So, I ordered another one at the cheaper price...haha.  I have to return at least ONE of them.)



That's how to do it!


----------



## seton

carried this Sabatier today. it's 20 yrs old.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL!  That's what my hub said.  (And I have TWO of them right now.    I bought one on the first FOS, then two days later they reduced the price 10% ($37) so I called them to see if they would do a price adjustment.  NO.  So, I ordered another one at the cheaper price...haha.  I have to return at least ONE of them.)


 
You have two hubbies?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> You have two hubbies?



No, it just seems like it since his oral surgery.     I'm going to slip knock out drops into his pudding.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Okay, one more post before ya'll get tired of seeing me
> 
> Is it nuts to love this siggy duffle so much more than all my other beautiful bags I received this week?  She is just perfect.  Perfect slouch, stays on my shoulder, good size, and light as air.  She will be going on the plane with me next week:



Love this bag have it in the black cherry,it's beautiful and super light, if your nuts so am I
Where are you going on the plane?


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Love this bag have it in the black cherry,it's beautiful and super light, if your nuts so am I
> Where are you going on the plane?



Black cherry sounds marvelous!

Going to visit DD and family in Philly


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> You have two hubbies?


 

She does! she just said she bought them at 2 different FOS 
But maybe 2 were too much since she's returning one!


----------



## Normamargot

I never much cared for Coach until I saw this Maggie purse last summer....and I'm a sucker for pink; so when it went on sale I snatched it up. 

I like that it has silver hardware; I had a Hard Rock Cafe keychain with pink icons like a guitar and pink lips, and a multi-colored crown that needed a home.


----------



## elbgrl

Normamargot said:


> I never much cared for Coach until I saw this Maggie purse last summer....and I'm a sucker for pink; so when it went on sale I snatched it up.
> 
> I like that it has silver hardware; I had a Hard Rock Cafe keychain with pink icons like a guitar and pink lips, and a multi-colored crown that needed a home.


 
That's a beautiful Maggie, what color is that called?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Normamargot said:


> I never much cared for Coach until I saw this Maggie purse last summer....and I'm a sucker for pink; so when it went on sale I snatched it up.
> 
> I like that it has silver hardware; I had a Hard Rock Cafe keychain with pink icons like a guitar and pink lips, and a multi-colored crown that needed a home.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Normamargot

elbgrl said:


> That's a beautiful Maggie, what color is that called?



Pink fushia... There's one on E***y right now!


----------



## elbgrl

Okay, so here's my new vermillion saffiano cross body tote from the Facebook PCE.  She's just beautiful , what else can I say!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ooooh, nice!!  Love that red, Rosie.  It's just the perfect red.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks Sarah!  She really is to me, The Perfect Red!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Okay, so here's my new vermillion saffiano cross body tote from the Facebook PCE.  She's just beautiful , what else can I say!


 

OMG... wait until SIU Mom sees that one!! holy cow thats beautiful!! Another beauty, Rosie!!!!  Congrats!!!!  I love it!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG... wait until SIU Mom sees that one!! holy cow thats beautiful!! Another beauty, Rosie!!!! Congrats!!!! I love it!!!


 
 (times 100!)

Rosie I LOVE your bag!  I may have missed this if Joy hadn't email me. I'm glad she did, this bag is BEAUTIFUL!!!

Congrats Rosie!


----------



## elbgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG... wait until SIU Mom sees that one!! holy cow thats beautiful!! Another beauty, Rosie!!!!  Congrats!!!!  I love it!!!



Thanks Joy, I'm beyond pleased with this one


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> (times 100!)
> 
> Rosie I LOVE your bag!  I may have missed this if Joy hadn't email me. I'm glad she did, this bag is BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> Congrats Rosie!



You need another red bag!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Okay, so here's my new vermillion saffiano cross body tote from the Facebook PCE. She's just beautiful , what else can I say!


 
Gorgeous Rosie! Congrats!
Now, quickly, hide it before SIU Mom sees it!

ETA: oops, never mind...I'm behind on the threads...


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> (times 100!)
> 
> Rosie I LOVE your bag!  I may have missed this if Joy hadn't email me. I'm glad she did, this bag is BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> Congrats Rosie!





MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous Rosie! Congrats!
> Now, quickly, hide it before SIU Mom sees it!
> 
> ETA: oops, never mind...I'm behind on the threads...



   She has red-bag radar, MB!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Tory Burch is having a 20% off sale!      I picked up this City Tote today.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Tory Burch is having a 20% off sale!      I picked up this City Tote today.



ooooooooo, I am so tote obsessive lately and into black, she is very beautiful Sarah, 
uhhhhhhhhhh
so you went with the addition on the house for a purse room


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Okay, so here's my new vermillion saffiano cross body tote from the Facebook PCE. * She's just beautiful , what else can I say!*




there is nothing else you can say but 
I LOVE IT, the shape of this bag is my kind of style and the color just so alive and pretty. Congrats


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> ooooooooo, I am so tote obsessive lately and into black, she is very beautiful Sarah,
> uhhhhhhhhhh
> so you went with the addition on the house for a purse room



Thanks, hopi.  I'm considering renting a storage unit.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, just one more outlet trip.


----------



## dcooney4

MiaBorsa said:


> Tory Burch is having a 20% off sale!      I picked up this City Tote today.



Very Very Pretty! love the light interior.


----------



## dcooney4

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, just one more outlet trip.



Ok ,now you have me drooling. You must stop!


----------



## dcooney4

Can I ask what outlet you went too?


----------



## MiaBorsa

dcooney4 said:


> Very Very Pretty! love the light interior.





dcooney4 said:


> Ok ,now you have me drooling. You must stop!





dcooney4 said:


> Can I ask what outlet you went too?



Thanks!  I went to the Houston Premium Outlets at Cypress.  They have a LOT of Legacy deletes.   Also, Kate Spade is having 40%+20% off, and today is the last day for the Tory Burch sale.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, just one more outlet trip.


 
WOW, Gorgeous!
Twin on the Rory! 

I'm carrying the navy/fuchsia color block with the same zippy wallet as yours and now I'm regretting that I didn't get the one like yours and the black/navy.

Now, I want that Lindsay...OMG . I hope I get lucky this weekend at the outlet in Chicago. I'm hoping I find something nice!

So are you keeping both the CB duffle and CB Rory?


----------



## MaryBel

I went to Macy's to return something and saw a Michael Kors hamilton in orange ostrich at $ 223 but left it there. Was thinking about it all the way to my chiro appointment so on the way back I got it with an extra 15% coupon I had (at $190+tax) and the matching  wallet ($70+tax)
It's still in the car so the photo session will be tonight.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> WOW, Gorgeous!
> Twin on the Rory!
> 
> I'm carrying the navy/fuchsia color block with the same zippy wallet as yours and now I'm regretting that I didn't get the one like yours and the black/navy.
> 
> Now, I want that Lindsay...OMG . I hope I get lucky this weekend at the outlet in Chicago. I'm hoping I find something nice!
> 
> *So are you keeping both the CB duffle and CB Rory?*



I looked at all the color block colors, but you know me and my neutrals.  This is the only color combination that "speaks" to me.    I did return the CB duffle and the turnlock wallet.  For some reason that large duffle just didn't work for me, and I really don't like turnlocks...the zippy is a perfect little wallet.  

I think once my new Dooney gets here tomorrow, I am DONE for a while.  I am on purse overload but the sales just PULL me in.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Now, I want that Lindsay...OMG .



I am thrilled with this Lindsey!  I had said "NO MORE LINDSEYS!!" but this one reeled me in like a trout.


----------



## elbgrl

Wow Sarah!  I've never even seen a Tory Burch bag, none of the few stores we have here carry them.  That's sure beautiful!  

and that Lindsey, to die for!  Congrats on a wonderful haul!

I dropped in to the Coach outlet here by me, and nada, zip, zero.  Full of MFF bags,  and tourists scooping them up!


----------



## elbgrl

Also, Kate Spade launched their "Saturday" line today.  Got an email , but haven't had a chance to check it out yet!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Wow Sarah!  I've never even seen a Tory Burch bag, none of the few stores we have here carry them.  That's sure beautiful!
> 
> and that Lindsey, to die for!  Congrats on a wonderful haul!
> 
> I dropped in to the Coach outlet here by me, and nada, zip, zero.  Full of MFF bags,  and tourists scooping them up!


Thanks, Rosie.   How weird about your outlet...the Houston outlet is FULL of deletes.  And weirdly, hardly anyone is looking at them.  The typical outlet shoppers are swarming the MFF stuff and I was all alone with the deletes...YAY!


elbgrl said:


> Also, Kate Spade launched their "Saturday" line today.  Got an email , but haven't had a chance to check it out yet!


There has been some discussion of the Saturday line on the KS board; so far no one is very impressed.


----------



## Pixie RN

Sarah and Marybel, you girls have gotten some beautiful finds, today. I loved your Tory Burch tote, Sarah. Have you seen the red one in the Nordstrom catalogue? Really nice but pricey. Your outlets bags are to die for. Is the contractor coming tomorrow to "finalize" the plans for the new closest addition? Marybel, can't wait to hear about your "newest addition" to the family! You girls have been doing some serious, serious shopping lately.


----------



## dcooney4

They did not have anything at the outlet near me like that on sunday or I would have done some damage too.


----------



## elbgrl

There has been some discussion of the Saturday line on the KS board; so far no one is very impressed.[/QUOTE]

yep, just took a quick look, and mostly canvas bags with a little leather trim, cute, but I think too "young" for me.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, just one more outlet trip.






they were holding that for me, send it now


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> they were holding that for me, send it now



I think you will have enough packages when you get home, girly.


----------



## hopi

dcooney4 said:


> Ok ,now you have me drooling. *You must stop!*



She won't


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> She won't


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


>




:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Wow Sarah!  I've never even seen a Tory Burch bag, none of the few stores we have here carry them.  That's sure beautiful!
> 
> and that Lindsey, to die for!  Congrats on a wonderful haul!
> 
> I dropped in to the Coach outlet here by me, and nada, zip, zero.  Full of MFF bags,  and tourists scooping them up!


 
Rosie, 
I ran over to my Coach outlet today too after I saw Sarah's new beauties   And my outlet was like yours.  There were a couple of deletes from the Madison line, a couple of signature Willis and a couple of the Big and I mean BIG duffle that has the pocket on the front.  So I walked out disappointed and empty handed.  

Sarah, congrats on your two new beauties.  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> I am thrilled with this Lindsey!  I had said "NO MORE LINDSEYS!!" but this one reeled me in like a trout.


 
Absolutely classic and stunning!!  LOVE!!!  I love the Lindsey silhouette. congrats on being able to grab that beauty!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Rosie,
> I ran over to my Coach outlet today too after I saw Sarah's new beauties   And my outlet was like yours.  There were a couple of deletes from the Madison line, a couple of signature Willis and a couple of the Big and I mean BIG duffle that has the pocket on the front.  So I walked out disappointed and empty handed.
> 
> Sarah, congrats on your two new beauties.  Gorgeous!!!





Cali Bag Lady said:


> Absolutely classic and stunning!!  LOVE!!!  I love the Lindsey silhouette. congrats on being able to grab that beauty!!



Thanks, Joy.  I'm sorry you didn't find a treasure at the outlet today.   I'm watching  Hoarders--Buried Alive, and thinking 'NO MORE PURSES!!!'


----------



## PAM_SEZ

MiaBorsa said:


> I am thrilled with this Lindsey!  I had said "NO MORE LINDSEYS!!" but this one reeled me in like a trout.



Holy bleep that bag is fantastic! I live fairly close to the Orlando premium outlets, but do my best to stay away lol...but now that bag is giving me bad ideas... oh noes!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PAM_SEZ said:


> Holy bleep that bag is fantastic! I live fairly close to the Orlando premium outlets, but do my best to stay away lol...but now that bag is giving me bad ideas... oh noes!!!!!



Go git it, Pam!!!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

MiaBorsa said:


> Go git it, Pam!!!



LALALALA I can't hear you!!! 

I'm waiting for Mr. FedX to deliver my new Furla which I SWORE was going to be my last bag for a while, so.....

You enjoy that beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PAM_SEZ said:


> LALALALA I can't hear you!!!
> 
> I'm waiting for Mr. FedX to deliver my new Furla which I SWORE was going to be my last bag for a while, so.....
> 
> You enjoy that beauty!



I'll be waiting to see pics of that Furla!!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll be waiting to see pics of that Furla!!



You got it!  Supposed to get it Friday...


----------



## RebeccaJ

PAM_SEZ said:


> Holy bleep that bag is fantastic! I live fairly close to the Orlando premium outlets, but do my best to stay away lol...but now that bag is giving me bad ideas... oh noes!!!!!



I was at Intl Dr outlet today!  Small world


----------



## PAM_SEZ

RebeccaJ said:


> I was at Intl Dr outlet today!  Small world



Wow sure is! I guess we should not team up tho because which one of us would say  "NO!" 

P.S. any good finds?


----------



## PAM_SEZ

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll be waiting to see pics of that Furla!!





PAM_SEZ said:


> You got it!  Supposed to get it Friday...



As promised! 

Furla Amazzone Caramel zip top hobo. I FLOVE her!

Stock photo (the color shows more correctly here, the bag is not as taupe-y as it looks in my photos):







A couple of mine (and more pics here: http://s823.photobucket.com/user/pam_sez/library/Bags/Furla/Amazzone%20-%20Caramel?page=1)






Taken in my much neglected spare room, yikes! lol


----------



## Pixie RN

That is a NICE bag. I love the zippers. The bag has a beautiful slouch and looks like it will be a dream to carry. Your "spare room" looks fine. You should see mine, a disaster!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PAM_SEZ said:


> As promised!
> 
> Furla Amazzone Caramel zip top hobo. I FLOVE her!
> 
> Stock photo (the color shows more correctly here, the bag is not as taupe-y as it looks in my photos):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of mine (and more pics here: http://s823.photobucket.com/user/pam_sez/library/Bags/Furla/Amazzone%20-%20Caramel?page=1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken in my much neglected spare room, yikes! lol



   LOVE it!   Gorgeous slouchy bag!!    Congrats.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Well I have moved back into my purple python MK Hamilton.  I haven't worn it in awhile and forgot how great this bag is.  I wear a lot of purple and black and this bag is perfect.


----------



## Pixie RN

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I have moved back into my purple python MK Hamilton.  I haven't worn it in awhile and forgot how great this bag is.  I wear a lot of purple and black and this bag is perfect.



That's a pretty Hamilton. Love the colors, and the gold hardware really compliments it. I do not own a MK, and I don't know why. Would love to see them IRL, and bet I could find one without any problem!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I have moved back into my purple python MK Hamilton.  I haven't worn it in awhile and forgot how great this bag is.  I wear a lot of purple and black and this bag is perfect.



Love that bag, Joy.  That is the perfect size for the Hamilton, IMO.


----------



## PAM_SEZ

Pixie RN said:


> That is a NICE bag. I love the zippers. The bag has a beautiful slouch and looks like it will be a dream to carry. Your "spare room" looks fine. You should see mine, a disaster!



Thank you, Pixie!  The zippers sold me on this one for sure. And a good deal on Bluefly  (surprisingly, this is the first I've seen there that I thought was a really good deal. Got the last one...score!).  Don't worry about your spare room...I did clear mine out to make it a workout room.  So far I have a treadmill in there. With lots of purses hanging on it. 



MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE it!   Gorgeous slouchy bag!!    Congrats.



Thank you, Mia! I wasn't sure from the BF site pix how much slouch it would have, but turned out just right! I can wear it on my shoulder easily, which is my preferred carry method.



Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I have moved back into my purple python MK Hamilton.  I haven't worn it in awhile and forgot how great this bag is.  I wear a lot of purple and black and this bag is perfect.



Fabu! Hmmm...but if you get tired of this one, I also wear a lot of purple and black.  Just sayin'.  



Pixie RN said:


> That's a pretty Hamilton. Love the colors, and the gold hardware really compliments it. I do not own a MK, and I don't know why. Would love to see them IRL, and bet I could find one without any problem!



Have you tried your local TJMaxx or Marshalls?  Mine have been having a run on MK lately in several different styles, all at $199.99. I saw this shape Hamilton at TJM yesterday.  Not Cali Bag Lady's sweet purple snakeskin, but a light/med brown.  'Twas nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PAM_SEZ said:


> Thank you, Pixie!  The zippers sold me on this one for sure. And a good deal on Bluefly  (surprisingly, this is the first I've seen there that I thought was a really good deal. Got the last one...score!).  Don't worry about your spare room...I did clear mine out to make it a workout room.  So far I have a treadmill in there. With lots of purses hanging on it.
> 
> Thank you, Mia! I wasn't sure from the BF site pix how much slouch it would have, but turned out just right! I can wear it on my shoulder easily, which is my preferred carry method.



Pam, in your mod shot...the bag is on your arm or shoulder?  Really pretty bag.

And let's not discuss "workout rooms."     I have one of those and a lot of expired "good intentions."  :tumbleweed:


----------



## PAM_SEZ

MiaBorsa said:


> Pam, in your mod shot...the bag is on your arm or shoulder?  Really pretty bag.
> 
> And let's not discuss "workout rooms."     I have one of those and a lot of expired "good intentions."  :tumbleweed:



I hear ya! Adding the tumbleweed had me ROFL!!

The bag is hanging from my elbow in the shot, I had my hands up to take the pic. I just couldn't get a good angle for a shot with it on my shoulder.  The strap is short, the description said 7" drop IIRC, but with the slouch, it does also fit nicely on shoulder. YAY!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PAM_SEZ said:


> I hear ya! Adding the tumbleweed had me ROFL!!
> 
> The bag is hanging from my elbow in the shot, I had my hands up to take the pic. I just couldn't get a good angle for a shot with it on my shoulder.  The strap is short, the description said 7" drop IIRC, but with the slouch, it does also fit nicely on shoulder. YAY!



LOL, in my exercise room the dust bunnies look like tumbleweeds.  Just cleaning up in there will be a "workout."

I absolutely love your bag, Pam.  It's my favorite style...a slouchy hobo!  Enjoy that beauty.


----------



## missy_g

I'm a big Coach but after getting some scores at yard sales this past summer I don't want to pay full price. Lol. 

I really want to find some bags to fix up and I want to familiarize myself with other brands. 

For the past few years I've been telling myself I'm going to slowly squirrel money away for a brand new Louis Vuitton.


----------



## RebeccaJ

PAM_SEZ said:


> Wow sure is! I guess we should not team up tho because which one of us would say  "NO!"
> 
> P.S. any good finds?



No one says no now lol. So no risk.

I got the Coach Aubergine Caroline and DH said too much bling and I said......wait are their restrictions on cussing on this board?  

A cognac Carrie and a Papaya Isabelle.  

Signed, Crazy


----------



## RebeccaJ

PAM_SEZ said:


> As promised!
> 
> Furla Amazzone Caramel zip top hobo. I FLOVE her!
> 
> Stock photo (the color shows more correctly here, the bag is not as taupe-y as it looks in my photos):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of mine (and more pics here: http://s823.photobucket.com/user/pam_sez/library/Bags/Furla/Amazzone%20-%20Caramel?page=1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken in my much neglected spare room, yikes! lol


I love how that bag drapes.  Beautiful.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I have moved back into my purple python MK Hamilton.  I haven't worn it in awhile and forgot how great this bag is.  I wear a lot of purple and black and this bag is perfect.



That is lovely Joy but the pup is priceless in his tam.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

PAM_SEZ said:


> As promised!
> 
> Furla Amazzone Caramel zip top hobo. I FLOVE her!
> 
> Stock photo (the color shows more correctly here, the bag is not as taupe-y as it looks in my photos):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of mine (and more pics here: http://s823.photobucket.com/user/pam_sez/library/Bags/Furla/Amazzone - Caramel?page=1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken in my much neglected spare room, yikes! lol


 
Oh WoW!!!  Gorgeous!! I love Fula.  Congrats and en"joy"!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RebeccaJ said:


> No one says no now lol. So no risk.
> 
> I got the Coach Aubergine Caroline and DH said too much bling and I said......wait are their restrictions on cussing on this board?
> 
> A cognac Carrie and a Papaya Isabelle.
> 
> Signed, Crazy


 
OMG... a papaya Isabelle?  Swoooon!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RebeccaJ said:


> That is lovely Joy but the pup is priceless in his tam.


 
And Mackie thanks you for your kind comments.  Mac LOVES that tam!!!  odd little guy!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> And Mackie thanks you for your kind comments. Mac LOVES that tam!!! odd little guy!!


 

I LOVE the tam on Mackie!


----------



## MiaBorsa

missy_g said:


> I'm a big Coach but after getting some scores at yard sales this past summer I don't want to pay full price. Lol.
> 
> I really want to find some bags to fix up and I want to familiarize myself with other brands.
> 
> For the past few years I've been telling myself I'm going to slowly squirrel money away for a brand new Louis Vuitton.



I admire the ladies refurbing vintage bags; I'm just afraid I wouldn't be very good at it!  Be sure to post pics of stuff you are working on.  The Dooney board needs an active "refurbishing" thread!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> No one says no now lol. So no risk.
> 
> I got the Coach Aubergine Caroline and DH said too much bling and I said......wait are their restrictions on cussing on this board?
> 
> A cognac Carrie and a Papaya Isabelle.
> 
> Signed, Crazy



There aren't nearly the restrictions of "youknowwhere".     At least we can say LMFAO and stuff.    And we are going to need pics of those new bags, Missy.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Here's my new Fossil tote.  I got it for only $39.99!  I think it will be great for outings with the kids when I don't want to ruin one of my good bags.  I'm specifically thinking about the soggy wooden bleachers at the muddy soccer feild this spring.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here's my new Fossil tote.  I got it for only $39.99!  I think it will be great for outings with the kids when I don't want to ruin one of my good bags.  I'm specifically thinking about the soggy wooden bleachers at the muddy soccer feild this spring.



Wow, you got a beauty for a great price, CL!  I love that color.  Congrats.


----------



## Pixie RN

I love your yellow tote. It was my trying to find a yellow Fossil bag several years ago that started my "love" for yellow bags. Enjoy!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here's my new Fossil tote.  I got it for only $39.99!  I think it will be great for outings with the kids when I don't want to ruin one of my good bags.  I'm specifically thinking about the soggy wooden bleachers at the muddy soccer feild this spring.



Wow, so cute and such a pretty color...and only 39.99?!? SUPER!!!  And does look practical too! I'd love the side pockets for phone, keys etc.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here's my new Fossil tote.  I got it for only $39.99!  I think it will be great for outings with the kids when I don't want to ruin one of my good bags.  I'm specifically thinking about the soggy wooden bleachers at the muddy soccer feild this spring.


 
Just Gorgeous!!  Love that and what a great price for a Fossil!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Well I FINALLY found some decent deletes today at my Coach outlet (the one 10 minutes from my house)  I have been so frustrated because I have been seeing all the great deletes everyone has been getting and they were not making their way to my outlet.  But.. today I scored!! I am a total sucker for a great pink bag and I found this pink Willis.  I went in there looking for a navy one like the one MaryBel just got, but found this instead.  She was on the clearance shelves for 65% off!!! ya gotta love a good sale!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I FINALLY found some decent deletes today at my Coach outlet (the one 10 minutes from my house)  I have been so frustrated because I have been seeing all the great deletes everyone has been getting and they were not making their way to my outlet.  But.. today I scored!! I am a total sucker for a great pink bag and I found this pink Willis.  I went in there looking for a navy one like the one MaryBel just got, but found this instead.  She was on the clearance shelves for 65% off!!! ya gotta love a good sale!!!



   How cute is THAT!?  I love Willis, JJ...and especially at 65% off!   Congrats, and enjoy your cute new PINK bag.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> How cute is THAT!?  I love Willis, JJ...and especially at 65% off!   Congrats, and enjoy your cute new PINK bag.


 
Thanks Sarah.  I practically ran to the shelf when I saw her sitting up there.  You know me and my pink bags!!! LOL  And you know my inventory is sorely lacking in pink bags!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> And you know my inventory is sorely lacking in pink bags!!!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Thanks Sarah.  *I practically ran to the shelf when I saw her sitting up there.*  You know me and my pink bags!!! LOL  And you know my inventory is sorely lacking in pink bags!!!





Super cute and 65% off!  Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## Islandgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I FINALLY found some decent deletes today at my Coach outlet (the one 10 minutes from my house)  I have been so frustrated because I have been seeing all the great deletes everyone has been getting and they were not making their way to my outlet.  But.. today I scored!! I am a total sucker for a great pink bag and I found this pink Willis.  I went in there looking for a navy one like the one MaryBel just got, but found this instead.  She was on the clearance shelves for 65% off!!! ya gotta love a good sale!!!


 
Great bag Joy!

Here's your new bag happy dance!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I FINALLY found some decent deletes today at my Coach outlet (the one 10 minutes from my house)  I have been so frustrated because I have been seeing all the great deletes everyone has been getting and they were not making their way to my outlet.  But.. today I scored!! I am a total sucker for a great pink bag and I found this pink Willis.  I went in there looking for a navy one like the one MaryBel just got, but found this instead.  She was on the clearance shelves for 65% off!!! ya gotta love a good sale!!!




Cute, cute, cute!  I want to pinch it!


----------



## elbgrl

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here's my new Fossil tote.  I got it for only $39.99!  I think it will be great for outings with the kids when I don't want to ruin one of my good bags.  I'm specifically thinking about the soggy wooden bleachers at the muddy soccer feild this spring.



OMG what a deal!


----------



## elbgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I FINALLY found some decent deletes today at my Coach outlet (the one 10 minutes from my house)  I have been so frustrated because I have been seeing all the great deletes everyone has been getting and they were not making their way to my outlet.  But.. today I scored!! I am a total sucker for a great pink bag and I found this pink Willis.  I went in there looking for a navy one like the one MaryBel just got, but found this instead.  She was on the clearance shelves for 65% off!!! ya gotta love a good sale!!!



Oh beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I FINALLY found some decent deletes today at my Coach outlet (the one 10 minutes from my house)  I have been so frustrated because I have been seeing all the great deletes everyone has been getting and they were not making their way to my outlet.  But.. today I scored!! I am a total sucker for a great pink bag and I found this pink Willis.  I went in there looking for a navy one like the one MaryBel just got, but found this instead.  She was on the clearance shelves for 65% off!!! ya gotta love a good sale!!!


 
Gorgeous Joy! 
At one point I was considering this one when I missed on the navy, but decided to get the gray instead since I have way more pink bags than gray ones, but it is really pretty and looks even more in your pics with the garden background. Congrats!
Wow, an outlet 10 min from your house...in a way is good that mine is a little bit more far away otherwise I'd be there more often and it's not good.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

PAM_SEZ said:


> Super cute and 65% off!  Congrats and enjoy!!!


 


Islandgrl said:


> Great bag Joy!
> 
> Here's your new bag happy dance!


 


never_wear_it_t said:


> Cute, cute, cute!  I want to pinch it!


 


elbgrl said:


> Oh beautiful!  Congrats!


 
Thanks everyone!! I'm really happy with this.  Happier that my stupid outlet actually had some decent deletes this trip.  I have been so disappointed that the good deletes haven't been making their way to my outlets store.  

IG.. I love that adorable happy dance!!!! Thanks GF!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous Joy!
> At one point I was considering this one when I missed on the navy, but decided to get the gray instead since I have way more pink bags than gray ones, but it is really pretty and looks even more in your pics with the garden background. Congrats!
> Wow, an outlet 10 min from your house...in a way is good that mine is a little bit more far away otherwise I'd be there more often and it's not good.


 
Thanks MaryBel.  It was looking at your navy Willis that got me to make the run to my outlet.  

Fortunately (or unfortunately) the outlet near me, while its a Premiiium outlet) it doesn't have a lot in the way of designer bags.  No MK, Dooney or Kate Spade.  But it does have a Saks, and the Coach, obviously,  and it can really get me in shoe shopping trouble!!!  (I am also addicted to shoes)


----------



## Pixie RN

Joy, you got yourself a "pretty pink purse.!" I love it. Makes me What a deal, 65 % off. Can't beat that one "with a stick !" I"m really getting turned on to all these beautiful pink purses and the lovely shades of pink. So glad you found another "sweet one" to add to your pink collection. Enjoy girlfriend.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Pixie RN said:


> Joy, you got yourself a "pretty pink purse.!" I love it. Makes me What a deal, 65 % off. Can't beat that one "with a stick !" I"m really getting turned on to all these beautiful pink purses and the lovely shades of pink. So glad you found another "sweet one" to add to your pink collection. Enjoy girlfriend.


 
Thanks Pixie!! and I'm still drooling over your yellow Retro bag and wallet!!!


----------



## Pixie RN

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Thanks Pixie!! and I'm still drooling over your yellow Retro bag and wallet!!!



You are so sweet! You know the Retro comes in two shades of pink, or at least it did. Maybe we could meet somewhere and trade? That would be fun! I meant to tell you that you have impeccable taste. My pillows, chair and dining room chairs the same fabric as your sofa. Beautiful colors and textures in that fabric. Would love to see a picture of your sofa! I bet that is just stunning.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Pixie RN said:


> You are so sweet! You know the Retro comes in two shades of pink, or at least it did. Maybe we could meet somewhere and trade? That would be fun! I meant to tell you that you have impeccable taste. My pillows, chair and dining room chairs the same fabric as your sofa. Beautiful colors and textures in that fabric. Would love to see a picture of your sofa! I bet that is just stunning.


 
I'll have to line up my pink bags on the sofa and take a pic for you.  I love that sofa!!!  (and my pink bags!! hahahahaha)


----------



## Pixie RN

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I'll have to line up my pink bags on the sofa and take a pic for you.  I love that sofa!!!  (and my pink bags!! hahahahaha)



I cannot wait to see it, Joy. That will be an awesome picture!


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I FINALLY found some decent deletes today at my Coach outlet (the one 10 minutes from my house) I have been so frustrated because I have been seeing all the great deletes everyone has been getting and they were not making their way to my outlet. But.. today I scored!! I am a total sucker for a great pink bag and I found this pink Willis. I went in there looking for a navy one like the one MaryBel just got, but found this instead. She was on the clearance shelves for 65% off!!! ya gotta love a good sale!!!


 
Hey Joy,
I just saw the navy one in today's FOS at $101.50


----------



## MiaBorsa

Phoebe's HEEEEEERE!!!!   OMG!   LOVE!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa




----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


>



Beautiful, Sarah! Love it in the black with the brass hardware. I have been looking at the pictures of these on the Coach forum. Coach sent me an email this morning with pictures of the Pheobe and other Madison styles. This maybe a possibility if and when Coach decides to issue another Facebook coupon. Maybe my Mother's Day and Anniversary present in one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Beautiful, Sarah! Love it in the black with the brass hardware. I have been looking at the pictures of these on the Coach forum. Coach sent me an email this morning with pictures of the Pheobe and other Madison styles. This maybe a possibility if and when Coach decides to issue another Facebook coupon. Maybe my Mother's Day and Anniversary present in one.



Thanks, Pixie!  This bag is really fabulous.  The leather is so beautiful and soft; it could pass for any $2000 designer bag.  It's pretty big but does not "carry" big...it just melts into the body.  It's close in size to Chelsea, but only weighs about half as much!  

Chelsea has become quite the sloucher, haha.   (Plus, Phoebe is still stuffed so she appears taller.)


----------



## RebeccaJ

TWINS!!!!  I know how much you love that sister Sara.  The wallet is on the FOS and it's the nice big one for $119


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> TWINS!!!!  I know how much you love that sister Sara.  The wallet is on the FOS and it's the nice big one for $119



It's all your fault; I hope you're happy now.     I don't see that wallet.  Link, please.   

OK, nevermind.  I found it.   I ordered the wallet and the card case.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> TWINS!!!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Gorgeous Pheobe!    I love it!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Hey Joy,
> I just saw the navy one in today's FOS at $101.50


 
Thanks MB.  I took a look and fortunately for me.. its sold out.  Yaaaaay!!!!  LOL


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


>


 
OMG.... Phoebe takes my breath away!!    She's just beautiful Sarah!!! congrats.. I'm green :greengrin: with jealousy!!! LOL  and yes, she can easily pass for a $2,000 bag!! congrats!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Gorgeous Pheobe!    I love it!





Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG.... Phoebe takes my breath away!!    She's just beautiful Sarah!!! congrats.. I'm green :greengrin: with jealousy!!! LOL  and yes, she can easily pass for a $2,000 bag!! congrats!!!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## PAM_SEZ

MiaBorsa said:


>



O.M.G. 

Please stop...I need another black bag like I need a hole in the head! lol

I have been trying to branch out from black (rather successfully it seems from the # of not-black bags I've purchased recently LOL).

Beautiful! Enjoy!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PAM_SEZ said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> Please stop...I need another black bag like I need a hole in the head! lol
> 
> I have been trying to branch out from black (rather successfully it seems from the # of not-black bags I've purchased recently LOL).
> 
> Beautiful! Enjoy!!!



   Thanks, Pam!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Phoebe's HEEEEEERE!!!!   OMG!   LOVE!!!



You *"SOB"*

I really love this bag and it's black & gold  - beat still my heart.
Beautiful pictures of her, that royal purple lining

*"SOB"
"Sarahism"* for *"Some other brand"*


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


>


 
WOW,
Stunning! Looks soooo yummy and elegant! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> It's all your fault; I hope you're happy now.  I don't see that wallet. Link, please.
> 
> OK, nevermind. I found it. I ordered the wallet and the card case.


 
Not like I'm buying the wallet, but where is it? I don't see it. It intrigues me...


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> You *"SOB"*
> 
> I really love this bag and it's black & gold  - beat still my heart.
> Beautiful pictures of her, that royal purple lining
> 
> *"SOB"
> "Sarahism"* for *"Some other brand"*


  Thanks, chickie.  Where the heck have you been??


MaryBel said:


> WOW,
> Stunning! Looks soooo yummy and elegant! Congrats!


Thanks MB!!


MaryBel said:


> Not like I'm buying the wallet, but where is it? I don't see it. It intrigues me...


I had to hunt it, too.  You have to click on "NEW", then scroll down.  http://www.coachfactory.com/store/d...accessories/mad-lth-chkbk-wall-brass-blk.html


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG.... Phoebe takes my breath away!!    She's just beautiful Sarah!!! congrats.. I'm green :greengrin: with jealousy!!! LOL  and yes, she can easily pass for a $2,000 bag!! congrats!!!



I don't know why I said that.  I have never owned (and never will) a $2000 handbag.    I'd rather have 10 $200 bags.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> This is my new Brahmin Ester Raffia Hobo - love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new Dooney hobo in oyster.  Both new with tags from Ebay!




The Brahmin is so different, blue bags are just so soothing I love it  
and Dooney in oyster, great new stuff Rosie - Congrats


----------



## RuedeNesle

WOW! I had a lot of catching up to do!

Pam: Congrats on your Furla hobo! I love Furla bags. I have only one. I've had it for a few years. It's.....red! LOL!

Joy: You know I love your purple embossed snake Hamilton! And you know I have the same color in the Jet Set Tote. And I love your pink Willis!

CL: Congrats on a great price for the Fossil. What a smart idea to buy a nice looking bag (I love the style an color!) at a great price so it can do the "grunt work" and look good doing it! LOL!

Elbgrl: I must have missed your original post, but I saw the pics in Hopi's reply. I love your Brahmin and Dooney bags! Congrats on your ebay finds!

Sarah: You have outdone yourself! Phoebe is Beautiful! And so is Lindsey! And I love your Tory Burch City tote! 

Thanks for sharing pics of your Beautiful bags! 

Have a great day everyone!:kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Sarah: You have outdone yourself! Phoebe is Beautiful! And so is Lindsey! And I love your Tory Burch City tote!
> 
> Thanks for sharing pics of your Beautiful bags!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!:kiss:


Thanks!     You have a great weekend, chick!


----------



## MrsKC

Hi Girls, please forgive the quality of my photo--either digital camera or a new phone is in order. However, I am LOVING this little bag!! kc


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls, please forgive the quality of my photo--either digital camera or a new phone is in order. However, I am LOVING this little bag!! kc


 

Lovely!  We've missed you!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Lovely!  We've missed you!


 
Oh, you are SO SWEET!! I missed you girls too and it is very good to be back! I have missed visiting with everyone! kc


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls, please forgive the quality of my photo--either digital camera or a new phone is in order. However, *I am LOVING this little bag!! kc*




me too, wow beautiful


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> The Brahmin is so different, blue bags are just so soothing I love it
> and Dooney in oyster, great new stuff Rosie - Congrats


 
Rosie....

boy I must have been asleep at the wheel because I completely missed seeing the pics of these bags.  I LOVE both.  I have wanted a Raffia Brahmin, just haven't found the combination of the right bag at the right price.  That one is gorgeous.  And I love that oyster Brahmin.  Congrats on two more great beauties!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls, please forgive the quality of my photo--either digital camera or a new phone is in order. However, I am LOVING this little bag!! kc


 
So pretty!!! Congrats  on that new beauty?!! good to have you back KC!!!


----------



## hopi

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Rosie....
> *
> boy I must have been asleep at the wheel because I completely missed seeing the pics of these bag*  I LOVE both.  I have wanted a Raffia Brahmin, just haven't found the combination of the right bag at the right price.  That one is gorgeous.  And I love that oyster Brahmin.  Congrats on two more great beauties!!



Joy it's not you, this forum makes my eyes crazy
that Raffia is really gorgeous.
Also get alot of spam since this forum and my email hacked, it sends through some wierd stuff and I obviously fall for it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Joy it's not you, this forum makes my eyes crazy
> that Raffia is really gorgeous.
> Also get alot of spam since this forum and my email hacked, it sends through some wierd stuff and I obviously fall for it.



hopi--you need a "throw down" email addy to use when you sign up for forums and junk.  That way your real one doesn't get spammed.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> Joy it's not you, this forum makes my eyes crazy
> that Raffia is really gorgeous.
> Also get alot of spam since this forum and my email hacked, it sends through some wierd stuff and I obviously fall for it.


 
Oh hopi.. thats not good.  I'd hate to think I would get hacked because Im a member here.


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> [/U][/B]
> 
> me too, wow beautiful


 

Thanks so much!! I am thinking I may have just "started something" with this one......kc


----------



## MrsKC

Cali Bag Lady said:


> So pretty!!! Congrats  on that new beauty?!! good to have you back KC!!!


 
Thank you so much and it is good to be back!! kc


----------



## MrsKC

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oh hopi.. thats not good.  I'd hate to think I would get hacked because Im a member here.


 
*Hopi*, I couldnt find your original post but when I am on this forum frequently my computer runs very slow. I noticed when I was away for a bit I had no computer issues. This winter I had my IT guy from work install this "autoclean" program for me. So, when I note I am having issues, the computer is slow, and there is a function that I can see my "PC Health--Good, ok, poor" I run the autoclean program and we get back up to speed. kc


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> hopi--*you need a "throw down" email addy to use when you sign up for forums and junk*.  That way your real one doesn't get spammed.





Was this in the initial contract???????


Just like my twin sister, she gives me a receipe, my creation doesn't work out and then she'll say "well did you do it like this".


"throw down" email sounds like something the Rock does in a wrestling match,
it might be easier for me to deal with the spam


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls, please forgive the quality of my photo--either digital camera or a new phone is in order. However, I am LOVING this little bag!! kc


 
Gorgeous kc! Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Was this in the initial contract???????
> 
> 
> Just like my twin sister, she gives me a receipe, my creation doesn't work out and then she'll say "well did you do it like this".
> 
> 
> "throw down" email sounds like something the Rock does in a wrestling match,
> it might be easier for me to deal with the spam


----------



## MiaBorsa

Went to the outlets yesterday; Coach was LOADED with deletes!  Even the "new" FOS Poppy stuff was there.  Anyhow I managed to get out of there with only a wallet.    (I will be returning the checkbook wallet I ordered from the last FOS since I prefer this smaller one.)


----------



## meandanitoo

Everyone's bags look lovely! Makes me want to go out and shop. My newest baggie is the  MK Hamilton (The MK Jetset is for my litte 4 year old yummy whose li'l grabby hand is in the photo:






The jury is still out on the Hamilton though..I'm so afraid it's going to get dirty or dyed from my jeans....we shall see...


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Went to the outlets yesterday; Coach was LOADED with deletes!  Even the "new" FOS Poppy stuff was there.  Anyhow I managed to get out of there with only a wallet.    (I will be returning the checkbook wallet I ordered from the last FOS since I prefer this smaller one.)


 

Classic black bag--gorgeous!!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

meandanitoo said:


> Everyone's bags look lovely! Makes me want to go out and shop. My newest baggie is the  MK Hamilton (The MK Jetset is for my litte 4 year old yummy whose li'l grabby hand is in the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jury is still out on the Hamilton though..I'm so afraid it's going to get dirty or dyed from my jeans....we shall see...


 

Great pic! Thanks for posting, I have not seen that one!  kc
BTW---cute little hand


----------



## Normamargot

I was walking by the Coach stand-alone store at my local mall, when I saw this beauty in the window.  So then I went to the Outlet, hoping to find it on sale.

When I didn't, I then came back and checked both Macy's and Dillard's in-store and online...they had the bag, but not this color.

Then the google search trying to find it somewhere at a better price...it was either sold out or at regular price...so I caved and bought her Monday; my 2nd Coach...Isabelle in Cobalt!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Normamargot said:


> I was walking by the Coach stand-alone store at my local mall, when I saw this beauty in the window.  So then I went to the Outlet, hoping to find it on sale.
> 
> When I didn't, I then came back and checked both Macy's and Dillard's in-store and online...they had the bag, but not this color.
> 
> Then the google search trying to find it somewhere at a better price...it was either sold out or at regular price...so I caved and bought her Monday; my 2nd Coach...Isabelle in Cobalt!



Love Issy!!


----------



## Normamargot

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Issy!!  [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I like your nickname Issy! She is rechristened


----------



## MiaBorsa

Normamargot said:


> I like your nickname Issy! She is rechristened



Wish I could take credit, but lots of the Coachies call her that.


----------



## hopi

Normamargot said:


> I was walking by the Coach stand-alone store at my local mall, when I saw this beauty in the window.  So then I went to the Outlet, hoping to find it on sale.
> 
> When I didn't, I then came back and checked both Macy's and Dillard's in-store and online...they had the bag, but not this color.
> 
> Then the google search trying to find it somewhere at a better price...it was either sold out or at regular price...so I caved and bought her Monday; my 2nd Coach...Isabelle in Cobalt!




Would love to get this bag in Cobalt, she is soo beautiful, totally understand why she is a sell out.
Congrats on finding her.


----------



## brookeab

meandanitoo said:


> Everyone's bags look lovely! Makes me want to go out and shop. My newest baggie is the  MK Hamilton (The MK Jetset is for my litte 4 year old yummy whose li'l grabby hand is in the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jury is still out on the Hamilton though..I'm so afraid it's going to get dirty or dyed from my jeans....we shall see...


Love the Hamilton! I just got the black one with silver hardware!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Went to the outlets yesterday; Coach was LOADED with deletes!  Even the "new" FOS Poppy stuff was there.  Anyhow I managed to get out of there with only a wallet.    (I will be returning the checkbook wallet I ordered from the last FOS since I prefer this smaller one.)


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!   Issy is definately on my "short" list of new must haves.  Its a beautiful set, Sarah, as always!!


----------



## Panders77

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls, please forgive the quality of my photo--either digital camera or a new phone is in order. However, I am LOVING this little bag!! kc



What a beautiful bag MrsKC, it look lovely on you!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

meandanitoo said:


> Everyone's bags look lovely! Makes me want to go out and shop. My newest baggie is the  MK Hamilton (The MK Jetset is for my litte 4 year old yummy whose li'l grabby hand is in the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jury is still out on the Hamilton though..I'm so afraid it's going to get dirty or dyed from my jeans....we shall see...


 
OMG!!!! I saw that in the MK store window, at the mall, a few weeks ago.  That bag is STUNNING!!! I love it!!!  Congrats!! its a real beauty!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Normamargot said:


> I was walking by the Coach stand-alone store at my local mall, when I saw this beauty in the window.  So then I went to the Outlet, hoping to find it on sale.
> 
> When I didn't, I then came back and checked both Macy's and Dillard's in-store and online...they had the bag, but not this color.
> 
> Then the google search trying to find it somewhere at a better price...it was either sold out or at regular price...so I caved and bought her Monday; my 2nd Coach...Isabelle in Cobalt!


 
sigh.... another Issy!!!  so pretty.  I MUST have one!!! Congrats, its gorgeous!!!


----------



## Panders77

meandanitoo said:


> Everyone's bags look lovely! Makes me want to go out and shop. My newest baggie is the  MK Hamilton (The MK Jetset is for my litte 4 year old yummy whose li'l grabby hand is in the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jury is still out on the Hamilton though..I'm so afraid it's going to get dirty or dyed from my jeans....we shall see...



I love the print on this bag it makes me smile and think of summer days at the beach!  Beautiful!


----------



## Normamargot

hopi said:


> Would love to get this bag in Cobalt, she is soo beautiful, totally understand why she is a sell out.
> Congrats on finding her.



Thanks! I'm normally a sucker for pink, but there is something about this blue that called to me.

I have two blue Dooneys...a light sky blue and a dark navy. The Cobalt is such a different shade.


----------



## MaryBel

Normamargot said:


> I was walking by the Coach stand-alone store at my local mall, when I saw this beauty in the window.  So then I went to the Outlet, hoping to find it on sale.
> 
> When I didn't, I then came back and checked both Macy's and Dillard's in-store and online...they had the bag, but not this color.
> 
> Then the google search trying to find it somewhere at a better price...it was either sold out or at regular price...so I caved and bought her Monday; my 2nd Coach...Isabelle in Cobalt!


 
Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## meandanitoo

Thank you sweeties!

*Li'l update*

Don't know if the temp in my house has anything to do with this (It's usually pretty warm in my house), but I pulled my Hamilton out of the dustbag yesterday and there were saggy holes all over the canvas! I took it back to Mr. Bloomingdale's today!  But as a consolation gift I bought myself the Selma Saffiano Leather bag in nude....( Truth be told, I wasn't all that sad about having to return it. Aside from the sagging in the canvas I had a real concern about the canvas getting dirty and getting dye from my dark jeans all over it!)


----------



## MrsKC

Panders77 said:


> What a beautiful bag MrsKC, it look lovely on you!


 
Thanks Pam! Have you added anything new to your collection lately? I am taking my niece to the American Girl store in Chicago next month and you know what is just a block away, right?? I cant wait!! I have never been in a LV store. I told my sister that if I buy anything "she didnt see anything!" Ha!! kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

meandanitoo said:


> Thank you sweeties!
> 
> *Li'l update*
> 
> Don't know if the temp in my house has anything to do with this (It's usually pretty warm in my house), but I pulled my Hamilton out of the dustbag yesterday and there were saggy holes all over the canvas! I took it back to Mr. Bloomingdale's today!  But as a consolation gift I bought myself the Selma Saffiano Leather bag in nude....( Truth be told, I wasn't all that sad about having to return it. Aside from the sagging in the canvas I had a real concern about the canvas getting dirty and getting dye from my dark jeans all over it!)



Sorry the Hamilton didn't work out.  Now where are the Selma pics???


----------



## Normamargot

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!



Thanks:


----------



## meandanitoo

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry the Hamilton didn't work out.  Now where are the Selma pics???



They're coming! ...I ordered it online from Lord & Taylor..they're F&F sale doesn't start in store until Saturday but is running online now so I bought it online because I didn't want to take the chance of them not having the bag in store, especially since it's sold out everywhere else I've gone. L&T ships pretty quickly so I hope to have it on Tuesday and will post a photo then


----------



## MaryBel

Got my items from Monday's FOS. I think this is the first time I get something I ordered on Monday on the same week.

Got the Isabelle op art ikat and the large sophia from the clearance section, 101 and 209 + tax respectively. Also got the new Willis in Scarlett (50%) and the poppy double wristlet in cherry. Now that I've seen the cherry IRL, I'm regretting even more not getting the tote in cherry.

Here they are. My fav is the Isabelle.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Here they are. My fav is the Isabelle.



I have been eyeing the ikat isabelle.......can't quite pull the trigger because I am after the candace


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have been eyeing the ikat isabelle.......can't quite pull the trigger because I am after the candace


 
Which Candace are you looking for?


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Which Candace are you looking for?



I really want a red or purple, but I want a deal.  And not one smothered in hair....bleck


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I really want a red or purple, but I want a deal. And not one smothered in hair....bleck


 
I'm going tomorrow to my outlet. I'll take a look and if I see one, I'll ask the SA to put it on hold. I thinking there's better chance of finding a black cherry than a UV but you never know. If I get a nice SA, I'll ask her to check to see if she can find it at another outlet.


----------



## PAM_SEZ

gatorgirl07 said:


> I really want a red or purple, but I want a deal.  *And not one smothered in hair....bleck*



LOL, I thought it was just me!  I've not seen one IRL, but the idea of a calf hair bag kinda wigs me out. Oops, no pun intended!   Maybe it's cause I live in FL and can't bear the thought of handling a hairy bag (errr...:weird: lol) in the goddarn sweaty heat? Whatevs.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got my items from Monday's FOS. I think this is the first time I get something I ordered on Monday on the same week.
> 
> Got the Isabelle op art ikat and the large sophia from the clearance section, 101 and 209 + tax respectively. Also got the new Willis in Scarlett (50%) and the poppy double wristlet in cherry. Now that I've seen the cherry IRL, I'm regretting even more not getting the tote in cherry.
> 
> Here they are. My fav is the Isabelle.



Great finds, MB!  I like the IKat Issy, too!  Congrats.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> I'm going tomorrow to my outlet. I'll take a look and if I see one, I'll ask the SA to put it on hold. I thinking there's better chance of finding a black cherry than a UV but you never know. If I get a nice SA, I'll ask her to check to see if she can find it at another outlet.



Thank you so much.  If you find one PM me.  I get some of them.  lol  i would give you my cell # to text me, but I think they frown on that.......idk


----------



## gatorgirl07

PAM_SEZ said:


> LOL, I thought it was just me!  I've not seen one IRL, but the idea of a calf hair bag kinda wigs me out. Oops, no pun intended!   Maybe it's cause I live in FL and can't bear the thought of handling a hairy bag (errr...:weird: lol) in the goddarn sweaty heat? Whatevs.



I have an issue with textures, and I know it would drive me crazy


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you so much.  If you find one PM me.  I get some of them.  lol  i would give you my cell # to text me, but I think they frown on that.......idk


 
If I see something I'll put it on hold on my name and then I'll let you know the details so you can call.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> If I see something I'll put it on hold on my name and then I'll let you know the details so you can call.



Thank you. :o)


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you. :o)


 
I just came back. No Candaces at all. There were almost all out of legacy. They only had 1 archival bucket in black cherry, 1 duffle in champage, 1 AI tote in emerald, a penny in champage, a penny in heritage signature and a few wristlets and wallets.

Besides that they had an Isabelle in gray, a kara and a maggie in blue floral print, patent totes and Lidsays in ultramarine and diagonal pleated in violet, also diagnal pleated Linsays in punch, a maggie in gold textured leather and a poppy perri crossbody in cherry.

I got one of the Lindsays in ultramarine, the kara in floral and the perri in cherry, plus a legacy wallet in UV, a wristlet in aqua, 2 scarfs and a little lanyard.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Great finds, MB! I like the IKat Issy, too! Congrats.


 
Thanks Sarah!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> I just came back. No Candaces at all. There were almost all out of legacy. They only had 1 archival bucket in black cherry, 1 duffle in champage, 1 AI tote in emerald, a penny in champage, a penny in heritage signature and a few wristlets and wallets.
> 
> Besides that they had an Isabelle in gray, a kara and a maggie in blue floral print, patent totes and Lidsays in ultramarine and diagonal pleated in violet, also diagnal pleated Linsays in punch, a maggie in gold textured leather and a poppy perri crossbody in cherry.
> 
> I got one of the Lindsays in ultramarine, the kara in floral and the perri in cherry, plus a legacy wallet in UV, a wristlet in aqua, 2 scarfs and a little lanyard.



I appreciate so much that you were willing to look for me.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I appreciate so much that you were willing to look for me.


 
no problem GF!


----------



## elbgrl

An Issy in Gray!  Oh my!  I'm hoping for some Issies at the online sale on Monday.  I didn't think the gray ones were at the outlet yet, maybe it was a return.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Got my items from Monday's FOS. I think this is the first time I get something I ordered on Monday on the same week.
> 
> Got the Isabelle op art ikat and the large sophia from the clearance section, 101 and 209 + tax respectively. Also got the new Willis in Scarlett (50%) and the poppy double wristlet in cherry. Now that I've seen the cherry IRL, I'm regretting even more not getting the tote in cherry.
> 
> Here they are. My fav is the Isabelle.


 
MaryBel, those are all beautiful! &#9829;


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> An Issy in Gray! Oh my! I'm hoping for some Issies at the online sale on Monday. I didn't think the gray ones were at the outlet yet, maybe it was a return.


 
It was a very light gray, like a dove gray.
It was pretty but not really pretty like the magenta, the jade or the cobalt.

I have read on the coach forum of people seeing the fray ones at their outlets. Maybe check yours :devil:


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> MaryBel, those are all beautiful! &#9829;


 
Thank you Rosie.

These are the ones I just got. I know, I'm bad. I need to hide the cc's.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Thank you Rosie.
> 
> These are the ones I just got. I know, I'm bad. I need to hide the cc's.



I hear ya!  I know I'm gonna get an Issy from the FOS if there is one.


----------



## MaryBel

MaryBel said:


> It was a very light gray, like a dove gray.
> It was pretty but not really pretty like the magenta, the jade or the cobalt.
> 
> I have read on the coach forum of people seeing *the fray ones* at their outlets. Maybe check yours :devil:


 
I just realized I typed fray instead of gray!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thank you Rosie.
> 
> These are the ones I just got. I know, I'm bad. I need to hide the cc's.


 

Oh no!  Where did you find that darling ID holder with the Westie on it, MaryBel?  

I'm out of the loop due to complications from the storm here.  However, I just had to take time to post about it!!  

All your new bags are beauties!!

I'll be back on the forum when I get things in order here.  


Sue


----------



## Judy1123

my first MK at the outlet in Livermore


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> I really want a red or purple, but I want a deal.  *And not one smothered in hair....bleck :sick*:


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Thank you Rosie.
> 
> These are the ones I just got. I know, I'm bad. *I need to hide the cc's.*




Well you are going to have to put them in a metal container with a lid,
cause those babies are going to be smokin'
great new bags MaryBel
girl it's time to open your own boutique


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Thank you Rosie.
> 
> These are the ones I just got. I know, I'm bad. I need to hide the cc's.





Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2141951
> *my first MK *at the outlet in Livermore



...........and you choose a real special one Judy, it is exceptional, beautiful bag


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Oh no!  Where did you find that darling ID holder with the Westie on it, MaryBel?
> 
> I'm out of the loop due to complications from the storm here.  However, I just had to take time to post about it!!
> 
> All your new bags are beauties!!
> 
> I'll be back on the forum when I get things in order here.
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Thanks Sue,
I found it at the coach outlet, in the clearance section, so it was $14 + tax. 
Oh, was the storm severe in your area? Here we just got a couple of days of snow and some rain in the others. I think we are getting more snow next week, ugh!
I hope you get everything back to normal soon.


----------



## MaryBel

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2141951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first MK at the outlet in Livermore


 
Congrats on your MK Judy! You picked a really pretty one! I saw it once when it was at the boutique and that color choice is stunning! I like the different colors in it. 
I love the hamiltons, it's my favorite style of the MK bags.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Well you are going to have to put them in a metal container with a lid,
> cause those babies are going to be smokin'
> great new bags MaryBel
> girl it's time to open your own boutique


 
Thanks hopi! 
You see what your pic of the cherry did! Gor me cherry obsessed! I was looking for the same as yours but since it was not available and found the smaller one, had to take it home. Wasn't very sure but thought I better take it home and decide later. I can always return it if I find the larger one.

Yes, the cc's will need to be in a box with a few locks, and then hide the keys in another box locked too


----------



## sunnydayz

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2008079
> 
> 
> My new and very first Brahmin to go with my fuchsia satchel


This is my favorite bag right now. I love it...but then I saw a board about fake Brahmins and started wondering if mine was fake. I purchased mine from a woman who was selling most of her bags. 
http://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Melowdys/library/Brown Croc Satchel


----------



## PAM_SEZ

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2141951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first MK at the outlet in Livermore



Holy flip! Snakeskin w/ SHW!  Will you take a pic with the wrapping off the HW, too? Pretty please! 

And congrats..she looks fabulous!!!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sue,
> I found it at the coach outlet, in the clearance section, so it was $14 + tax.
> Oh, was the storm severe in your area? Here we just got a couple of days of snow and some rain in the others. I think we are getting more snow next week, ugh!
> I hope you get everything back to normal soon.


 

I thought that was where you found that cutie, MaryBel!    Thanks for the info!  I called them yesterday and was told that they don't ship.  Oh well....both the ID holder and a matching wristlet are on ebay so I can pick them up that way.  I never would have known about them with out your pix!

We did have a severe storm last week (ice & snow) and a several days long power outage.  Weston & I had to move to a motel along with the cats and the birds.  It was a bit crazy!    However, we are fine and the clean up (extensive tree damage) is underway.    On to the important stuff.....

The FOS has some beauties today.  I'm resisting.  Who's buying?  

Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> I thought that was where you found that cutie, MaryBel!    Thanks for the info!  I called them yesterday and was told that they don't ship.  Oh well....both the ID holder and a matching wristlet are on ebay so I can pick them up that way.  I never would have known about them with out your pix!
> 
> We did have a severe storm last week (ice & snow) and a several days long power outage.  Weston & I had to move to a motel along with the cats and the birds.  It was a bit crazy!    However, we are fine and the clean up (extensive tree damage) is underway.    On to the important stuff.....
> 
> The FOS has some beauties today.  I'm resisting.  Who's buying?
> 
> Sue


 
I'm glad you found them, at least on the bay. 

Wow, that doesn't sound good. And here I was complaining because of the little snow we had. So are you back at home?

I could not resist and ordered the gathered Lindsay in magenta. I wanted an Isabelle in that color but missed out since our outlet never got it, so I decided to get one of these and see. I can return it if I change my mind, although I'm doubting I will the more I look at the pic.

which ones are tempting you?


----------



## Judy1123

PAM_SEZ said:


> Holy flip! Snakeskin w/ SHW!  Will you take a pic with the wrapping off the HW, too? Pretty please!
> 
> And congrats..she looks fabulous!!!


I will for a new shot later today...


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> I'm glad you found them, at least on the bay.
> 
> Wow, that doesn't sound good. And here I was complaining because of the little snow we had. So are you back at home?
> 
> I could not resist and ordered the gathered Lindsay in magenta. I wanted an Isabelle in that color but missed out since our outlet never got it, so I decided to get one of these and see. I can return it if I change my mind, although I'm doubting I will the more I look at the pic.
> 
> which ones are tempting you?


 
The magenta Lindsay is so pretty!  I love the Juliette in black mixed exotic and have her in my cart.  I doubt that I will buy anything right now.  I'm on strict HBR until I find out what the total is for removing all my broken and downed trees.   

I do have a trade in pending for a Dooney and will go ahead with that! 

We are happily at home!    Thanks for asking, GF!


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

Beautiful finds as usual, MaryBel!

Sue, sorry to hear of all your weather troubles.  Hope everything is ok.

FOS was great this morning!  I had to get the citron Isabelle, cause Isabelle is one of my favorites!  So far I have a black, fuschia and now the citron to come.  Would love to have a marine or cobalt &#9829;


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful finds as usual, MaryBel!
> 
> Sue, sorry to hear of all your weather troubles.  Hope everything is ok.
> 
> FOS was great this morning! * I had to get the citron Isabelle*, cause Isabelle is one of my favorites!  So far I have a black, fuschia and now the citron to come.  Would love to have a marine or cobalt &#9829;


 

I love that citron color, Rosie!  Congratulations on picking up Ms Isabelle!

All is well here.....thanks!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful finds as usual, MaryBel!
> 
> Sue, sorry to hear of all your weather troubles.  Hope everything is ok.
> 
> FOS was great this morning!  I had to get the citron Isabelle, cause Isabelle is one of my favorites!  So far I have a black, fuschia and now the citron to come.  Would love to have a marine or cobalt &#9829;


 
Rosie, Congrats on your Isabelle! 
Between yours and mine we can make a group of different colors (mine are jade, persimmon and the navy ikat). 

I got the magenta Lindsay since I missed this color on the Isabelle.


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> The magenta Lindsay is so pretty!  I love the Juliette in black mixed exotic and have her in my cart.  I doubt that I will buy anything right now.  I'm on strict HBR until I find out what the total is for removing all my broken and downed trees.
> 
> I do have a trade in pending for a Dooney and will go ahead with that!
> 
> We are happily at home!    Thanks for asking, GF!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
I have that one (Juliette in mixed exotic - from the chicago trip) and I can say that is really a gorgeous bag! I got lucky with that one and got it 65% off. Hopefully it will stay available so you can get it later if you decide you want it.

Want a close up?


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> I have that one (Juliette in mixed exotic - from the chicago trip) and I can say that is really a gorgeous bag! I got lucky with that one and got it 65% off. Hopefully it will stay available so you can get it later if you decide you want it.
> 
> Want a close up?


 

You have enabling down to an art form!  


Thanks, GF!  


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> I have that one (Juliette in mixed exotic - from the chicago trip) and I can say that is really a gorgeous bag! I got lucky with that one and got it 65% off. Hopefully it will stay available so you can get it later if you decide you want it.
> 
> Want a close up?


 Oh that Juliette is very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Issy!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Issy!


 
Twins, on both the purse and the fob!


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Issy!



I have this bag too and it's a beauty!!  I haven't used her since the new year, but I may just have to find a reason now.


----------



## StillWG

Wow, three in a row with this beauty!

What great taste you have, GFs.  

Wish I carried hobos but they just sit in my closet. 


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Wow, three in a row with this beauty!
> 
> What great taste you have, GFs.
> 
> Wish I carried hobos but they just sit in my closet.
> 
> 
> Sue



Hobos are my favorite, and Issy is so soft and squishy.  She's a great bag...comfy and easy to carry.  LOVE her.  I've been carrying my black Issy for a couple of weeks.


----------



## MaryBel

My new fav, gathered Lindsey in magenta. And an extra bonus, shoes from marshalls.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> My new fav, gathered Lindsey in magenta. And an extra bonus, shoes from marshalls.


 

Love this bag & the shoes!

The magenta is TDF!  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Hobos are my favorite, and Issy is so soft and squishy.  She's a great bag...comfy and easy to carry.  LOVE her.  I've been carrying my black Issy for a couple of weeks.


 
I almost ordered this style in Citron during the FOS earlier this week.  I had "purse posed" with Ms Issy at my local Macy's and thought just maybe I'd love having one.  

The voice of reason stepped in and reminded me that I probably wouldn't carry her.

I'm so glad that you are enjoying yours so much, Sarah!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Michael Kors Large Jet Set Gathered tote in vanilla.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors Large Jet Set Gathered tote in vanilla.


 
Oooh, Gorgeous! 
I love the combination of the vanilla with the tan trim. It looks so pretty in that design!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oooh, Gorgeous!
> I love the combination of the vanilla with the tan trim. It looks so pretty in that design!



Thanks, MaryBel.  I actually went to get the brown sig after seeing my niece's bag last Saturday.     Unfortunately the boutique store was sold out of the brown, so I had to look at the vanilla.  It's actually growing on me, haha.  It's a LARGE bag, but slouchy.  I was hoping to find one at a department store to get an F&F sale or something, but none of the stores have them yet.  Dang.

The drawstring is braided leather...really pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

By the way everyone...there were a TON of Brahmin bags on sale at my local Dillard's. They had new silhouettes in that "tropical fish" design (lol) that were really cute bags.

Also a lot of Coach for half price, mostly those Hampton totes or whatever.  I saw a parchment Lindsey for 30% off, too.  Also, several of the Dooney styles were also 30% off but I didn't spend any time looking at them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got persimmon Issy's matching skinny wallet from Ebay today.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I got persimmon Issy's matching skinny wallet from Ebay today.


 
Oh SO beautiful!! Loving the red! kc


----------



## elbgrl

Love all your new goodies, Sarah, especially the Issy and her wallet!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh SO beautiful!! Loving the red! kc





elbgrl said:


> Love all your new goodies, Sarah, especially the Issy and her wallet!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors Large Jet Set Gathered tote in vanilla.



I think this one is even prettier than the brown.  Kismet!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> I think this one is even prettier than the brown.  Kismet!



I'm beginning to agree.  Funny how I never gave the vanilla a second glance before.


----------



## elbgrl

Okay here's the problem - I really don't need two yellow bags almost the same color and size

Citron issy 



Sunflower duffle



What to do ?  Opinions?
(obviously the first pic is the issy with flash, which makes it look much darker.  The color is more like in the second pic.)

The problem?  I love them both!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay here's the problem - I really don't need two yellow bags almost the same color and size
> 
> Citron issy
> View attachment 2153880
> 
> 
> Sunflower duffle
> View attachment 2153881
> 
> 
> What to do ?  Opinions?
> (obviously the first pic is the issy with flash, which makes it look much darker.  The color is more like in the second pic.)
> 
> The problem?  I love them both!



 Both are gorgeous, but for me it would be Issy hands down.  I reach for one of my Issys often but rarely carry a duffle.  Don't know why that is, they are both comfy to carry.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors Large Jet Set Gathered tote in vanilla.


 
OMG.. so pretty.. so classic and a perfect bag for summer.  I love the braided strap thingie.  Congrats GF.. hope you love it!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Okay here's the problem - I really don't need two yellow bags almost the same color and size
> 
> Citron issy
> View attachment 2153880
> 
> 
> Sunflower duffle
> View attachment 2153881
> 
> 
> What to do ?  Opinions?
> (obviously the first pic is the issy with flash, which makes it look much darker.  The color is more like in the second pic.)
> 
> The problem?  I love them both!


 
Well yeah you love them both.. they are both.. GORGEOUS!!! I LOVE that color!!! Let us know which one you end up keeping. It would a hard choice for me.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> I got persimmon Issy's matching skinny wallet from Ebay today.


 
Gorgeous!! Classy!!!  LOVE!!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors Large Jet Set Gathered tote in vanilla.





MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MaryBel.  I actually went to get the brown sig after seeing my niece's bag last Saturday.     Unfortunately the boutique store was sold out of the brown, so I had to look at the vanilla.  It's actually growing on me, haha.  It's a LARGE bag, but slouchy.  I was hoping to find one at a department store to get an F&F sale or something, but none of the stores have them yet.  Dang.
> 
> The drawstring is braided leather...really pretty.




Beautiful MK Sarah and the braiding picture, ohhhh nothing more exciting than detail, So do you and Michael have your own room now, that collection is huge





MiaBorsa said:


> I got persimmon Issy's matching skinny wallet from Ebay today.




......and a persimmion Issy, love that color, is that your 3rd - I know you have the black & gold


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Okay here's the problem - I really don't need two yellow bags almost the same color and size
> 
> Citron issy
> View attachment 2153880
> 
> 
> Sunflower duffle
> View attachment 2153881
> 
> 
> What to do ?  Opinions?
> (obviously the first pic is the issy with flash, which makes it look much darker.  The color is more like in the second pic.)
> 
> The problem?  I love them both!



Rosie, they really are both stunning, I do understand what you are saying, The picture of them together only makes the choice more difficult.
  Issy is more casual and using that standard, I would choose her.


----------



## hopi

.


----------



## MrsKC

Look what I found in my closet today! I havent carried this one is several years....actually at one time I almost got rid of her--so glad I didnt!! kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay here's the problem - I really don't need two yellow bags almost the same color and size
> 
> Citron issy
> View attachment 2153880
> 
> 
> Sunflower duffle
> View attachment 2153881
> 
> 
> What to do ?  Opinions?
> (obviously the first pic is the issy with flash, which makes it look much darker.  The color is more like in the second pic.)
> 
> The problem?  I love them both!



Did you decide yet, Rosie??   

In other news, I broke down and checked out the Coach online FOS.  In the clearance section I got a lot of Christmas shopping done; those $100 Willises were too hard to pass up.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Look what I found in my closet today! I havent carried this one is several years....actually at one time I almost got rid of her--so glad I didnt!! kc



Cute bag!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag!


 
Thanks Sarah! I believe you mentioned closet shopping in another thread .  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thanks Sarah! I believe you mentioned closet shopping in another thread .  kc



I love closet shopping!!   It's always fun to rediscover a treasure.


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> Look what I found in my closet today! I havent carried this one is several years....actually at one time I almost got rid of her--so glad I didnt!! kc




MrsKC. 
Isn't great when you realize you saved something for a reason. Many times you can't replace classics. Great bag.


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> MrsKC.
> Isn't great when you realize you saved something for a reason. Many times you can't replace classics. Great bag.


 
Thanks Hopi! Speaking of classics.........my DH's grandmother passed away a couple of years ago. I was asked to go through her purses (how nice--I know) and see if I wanted anything. Anyway, she had a classic black and tan Dooney. I  dont know the name of the style. When I found this Coach in the closet I remembered I had the Dooney stored in a plastic tub in the basement (gasp!). I got her out and she is in fairly good shape. I will take some pics and post soon so you experts can maybe tell me the style and year.  kc


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Did you decide yet, Rosie??
> 
> In other news, I broke down and checked out the Coach online FOS.  In the clearance section I got a lot of Christmas shopping done; those $100 Willises were too hard to pass up.




Heartbreaking decision . . .
I had to let Issy go back to the outlet.  Wasn't about to part with my duffle, which I bought on the 'bay, and I would have had to resell her there.  The Issy was easy to go back to my outlet 10 min. away.  She was gorgeous, but I learned my lesson not to buy a bag in a "stand out" color like yellow when I already have one so much like it.  Not the same with, say, a black bag.

When I came in with her, one of the SA's snatched her up so fast, it made my head spin!  I almost was glad I made her day!

Those Willi are gorgeous!  Been wishing I had one in the british tan.


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Look what I found in my closet today! I havent carried this one is several years....actually at one time I almost got rid of her--so glad I didnt!! kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Heartbreaking decision . . .
> I had to let Issy go back to the outlet.  Wasn't about to part with my duffle, which I bought on the 'bay, and I would have had to resell her there.  The Issy was easy to go back to my outlet 10 min. away.  She was gorgeous, but I learned my lesson not to buy a bag in a "stand out" color like yellow when I already have one so much like it.  Not the same with, say, a black bag.
> 
> When I came in with her, one of the SA's snatched her up so fast, it made my head spin!  I almost was glad I made her day!
> 
> Those Willi are gorgeous!  Been wishing I had one in the british tan.



Well, it sounds like Issy is going to be loved in her new home!!   And yeah, I have 5  teenage nieces to buy for at Christmas time... those Willises will be a huge hit.


----------



## Judy1123

Wanted to show pix of my other buys but the app is acting sick to post from my phone anyone else see this?? Or just me..,tried to post pix and it came out upside down, any help


----------



## Judy1123

wow I got  here are my new MK, Nordies okayed the Macy FF deal, and the purple came from the outlet


----------



## Judy1123

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2160833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow I got  here are my new MK, Nordies okayed the Macy FF deal, and the purple came from the outlet


First I had no pix's , then up side down pix's , and now 2 pix's , oh dear!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Judy1123 said:


> First I had no pix's , then up side down pix's , and now 2 pix's , oh dear!!



Anytime I upload pics from my iPhone, I get doubles.  Sarah said that all the iPhone users are getting them


----------



## elbgrl

Yep, double pics from iphone or ipad.  I find that if I go back in and "edit" my post, don't do anything, and then back out, the double pics are gone!  Weird.


----------



## elbgrl

Judy, your bags are super cute!


----------



## MaryBel

My Mkors work tote from the Dillards sale arrived yesterday. I love it, it's bigger than what I remember but that's better for me.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> My Mkors work tote from the Dillards sale arrived yesterday. I love it, it's bigger than what I remember but that's better for me.


 
Hey Judy and MaryBel!... VERY nice MK totes!!!  NICE NICE NICE!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> My Mkors work tote from the Dillards sale arrived yesterday. I love it, it's bigger than what I remember but that's better for me.


 

That's a great tote, MaryBel!   Love yours too, Judy! 

I guess my next MK bag will come from this line:

http://www.michaelkors.com/search.jhtml?N=0&Ntt=Weston&_requestid=136558


They are called "Weston"!  


Sue


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> That's a great tote, MaryBel!   Love yours too, Judy!
> 
> I guess my next MK bag will come from this line:
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/search.jhtml?N=0&Ntt=Weston&_requestid=136558
> 
> 
> They are called "Weston"!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
But of course you "need" a Weston MK bag!! not only are they named after your own very handsome and adorable Weston.. they are really cute purses!!!!  Let us know when you get the MK brand of Weston home!!! Can't wait to see a pic!!!


----------



## emilybrooke

My latest purchase for spring: perforated Haley


----------



## elbgrl

emilybrooke said:


> My latest purchase for spring: perforated Haley
> 
> View attachment 2169363
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169364




That's a gorgeous bag!  Is that robin?


----------



## emilybrooke

elbgrl said:


> That's a gorgeous bag!  Is that robin?



It is Robin!


----------



## MaryBel

emilybrooke said:


> My latest purchase for spring: perforated Haley
> 
> View attachment 2169363
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169364


 
gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## Judy1123

Very nice blue baby.....


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors Large Jet Set Gathered tote in vanilla.





Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2160833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow I got  here are my new MK, Nordies okayed the Macy FF deal, and the purple came from the outlet





MaryBel said:


> My Mkors work tote from the Dillards sale arrived yesterday. I love it, it's bigger than what I remember but that's better for me.




These MK totes are so beautiful!!!


----------



## hopi

emilybrooke said:


> My latest purchase for spring: perforated Haley
> 
> View attachment 2169363
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169364




Emily beautiful pictures, love Haley and the color is amazing


----------



## pandorabox

emilybrooke said:


> My latest purchase for spring: perforated Haley
> 
> View attachment 2169363
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169364



Love your robin. How are you liking her so far?


----------



## emilybrooke

pandorabox said:


> Love your robin. How are you liking her so far?



Absolutely love her, and she is starting to get that perfect slouch to her!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

emilybrooke said:


> My latest purchase for spring: perforated Haley
> 
> View attachment 2169363
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169364


 
Oh WoW!!!    Not that is a JJ purse!!!  Love that, especially the color!!  Congrats and en"joy"!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

emilybrooke said:


> My latest purchase for spring: perforated Haley
> 
> View attachment 2169363
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169364




This bag is amazing!  Great pics!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Here are some of my purchases from this month:

Coach Poppy Eyelet Tote





Perforated Romy





And some Coach Hampton limited edition bag from 2010 off ebay.


----------



## StillWG

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here are some of my purchases from this month:
> 
> Coach Poppy Eyelet Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perforated Romy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Coach Hampton limited edition bag from 2010 off ebay.


 

You have some beautiful new additions to your handbag collection as well as a renovated living room!    Love them!

BTW, your fireplace didn't really look spooky to me....however, for my own house I would want one like your new one!  


Sue


----------



## MrsKC

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here are some of my purchases from this month:
> 
> Coach Poppy Eyelet Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perforated Romy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Coach Hampton limited edition bag from 2010 off ebay.


 
Beautiful bags and your house also looks lovely . kc


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Thank you, Sue and Mrs. KC!


----------



## hopi

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here are some of my purchases from this month:
> 
> Coach Poppy Eyelet Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perforated Romy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Coach Hampton limited edition bag from 2010 off ebay.




OMG
You have been busy,
 all are beautiful, 
that Romy is exquisite. Great bags


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here are some of my purchases from this month:
> 
> Coach Poppy Eyelet Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perforated Romy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Coach Hampton limited edition bag from 2010 off ebay.


 
Nice bags CL! 
I'm in love with the navy romy. I missed it at my outlet and had to get it from a different one. Hopefully it will be here soon.


----------



## MaryBel

I'm loving my CK tote. I had seen it at Macy's but ended up getting something else and then when I went to get her, they didn't have any. Luckily I found one at TJMaxx and it was on clearance, so got it for $69. It's saffiano leather. Then yesterday I stopped at Hallmark and found the cute fob. I love so much how it looks on it. I might stop today and get some others. They were $5 and change.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I'm loving my CK tote. I had seen it at Macy's but ended up getting something else and then when I went to get her, they didn't have any. Luckily I found one at TJMaxx and it was on clearance, so got it for $69. It's saffiano leather. Then yesterday I stopped at Hallmark and found the cute fob. I love so much how it looks on it. I might stop today and get some others. They were $5 and change.


 
MaryBel, what a great deal you got!! The tote is great and the charm looks so good on it. You have a great eye and seem to find great deals!  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2160833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow I got  here are my new MK, Nordies okayed the Macy FF deal, and the purple came from the outlet


Gorgeous bags, Judy!  Congrats.  


MaryBel said:


> My Mkors work tote from the Dillards sale arrived yesterday. I love it, it's bigger than what I remember but that's better for me.


Love that one, MB!


emilybrooke said:


> My latest purchase for spring: perforated Haley
> 
> View attachment 2169363
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169364


OMG, I love Haley!  I own her in the sand color!  


never_wear_it_t said:


> Here are some of my purchases from this month:
> 
> Coach Poppy Eyelet Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perforated Romy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Coach Hampton limited edition bag from 2010 off ebay.


WOW, very nice choices CL!  That Romy is a winner and the eyelet tote is so summery!  Love them all.


MaryBel said:


> I'm loving my CK tote. I had seen it at Macy's but ended up getting something else and then when I went to get her, they didn't have any. Luckily I found one at TJMaxx and it was on clearance, so got it for $69. It's saffiano leather. Then yesterday I stopped at Hallmark and found the cute fob. I love so much how it looks on it. I might stop today and get some others. They were $5 and change.


Great looking tote, MB!  Love the doo-dad.


----------



## pandorabox

emilybrooke said:


> Absolutely love her, and she is starting to get that perfect slouch to her!



Very nice! Glad you are enjoying her


----------



## pandorabox

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here are some of my purchases from this month:
> 
> Coach Poppy Eyelet Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perforated Romy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Coach Hampton limited edition bag from 2010 off ebay.



How are you liking your Romy? Very pretty bags! Such nice pops of color.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

pandorabox said:


> *How are you liking your Romy?* Very pretty bags! Such nice pops of color.



Funny you should ask.  I'm not sure how much I like her.  It's a great bag, I'm just not sure it's me.  It looks really sporty and I am NOT sporty.  I like flowers and lace and girly stuff.  I'm kind of stuck on this one.  On one hand I can see that it's a lovely bag with the right blend of classic and trendy. On the other hand, I can see that it's not really me.  An extra 30% off would help me make up my mind...


----------



## pandorabox

never_wear_it_t said:


> Funny you should ask.  I'm not sure how much I like her.  It's a great bag, I'm just not sure it's me.  It looks really sporty and I am NOT sporty.  I like flowers and lace and girly stuff.  I'm kind of stuck on this one.  On one hand I can see that it's a lovely bag with the right blend of classic and trendy. On the other hand, I can see that it's not really me.  An extra 30% off would help me make up my mind...



LOL... I ask that because I also just bought a similar turn lock bag and I just cannot get into it as much as I loved looking at it, some bags are better to look at than function. So, I looked at yours and contemplated it, it does look awesome, but wondered if it would be just along the same lines as the turnlock I do have now that I just do not like as much.... I dunno.. been a little wishy washy lately... LOL


----------



## hopi

never_wear_it_t said:


> Funny you should ask.  I'm not sure how much I like her.  It's a great bag, I'm just not sure it's me.  It looks really sporty and I am NOT sporty.  I like flowers and lace and girly stuff.  I'm kind of stuck on this one.  On one hand I can see that it's a lovely bag with the right blend of classic and trendy. On the other hand, I can see that it's not really me. * An extra 30% off would help me make up my mind...*





That usually does it


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I made up my mind!  Deciding factor?  The doorbell!  

The mailman just brought my new *Coach Woven Laila in Platinum!*  Now THIS is love (for me, anyway).  Being able to see the difference between like and love side by side did the trick. 

It has a subtle shimmer.  It's big and makes a soft jingly sound when I pick it up.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

pandorabox said:


> LOL... I ask that because I also just bought a similar turn lock bag and I just cannot get into it as much as I loved looking at it, some bags are better to look at than function. So, I looked at yours and contemplated it, it does look awesome, but wondered if it would be just along the same lines as the turnlock I do have now that I just do not like as much.... I dunno.. been a little wishy washy lately... LOL



I'm wishy washy, too.  I swear I return 1/3 of what I buy.  Not just bags, but everything!


----------



## emilybrooke

Black haley is with me today. Can't wait for my small florentine satchel to get here Friday! My first dooney purchase in ten years!


----------



## MrsKC

never_wear_it_t said:


> I made up my mind!  Deciding factor?  The doorbell!
> 
> The mailman just brought my new *Coach Woven Laila in Platinum!*  Now THIS is love (for me, anyway).  Being able to see the difference between like and love side by side did the trick.
> 
> It has a subtle shimmer.  It's big and makes a soft jingly sound when I pick it up.


 
Oh.........just lovely .  kc


----------



## MrsKC

emilybrooke said:


> View attachment 2173205
> 
> 
> Black haley is with me today. Can't wait for my small florentine satchel to get here Friday! My first dooney purchase in ten years!


 
What a great Coach bag, reminds me of the classics! kc


----------



## emilybrooke

MrsKC said:


> What a great Coach bag, reminds me of the classics! kc



Yes! The Legacy line is what brought me back to Coach a couple of months ago. I just love it.


----------



## pandorabox

never_wear_it_t said:


> I'm wishy washy, too.  I swear I return 1/3 of what I buy.  Not just bags, but everything!



LOL .. I hear that...


----------



## hopi

never_wear_it_t said:


> *I made up my mind! * Deciding factor?  The doorbell!
> 
> The mailman just brought my new *Coach Woven Laila in Platinum!*  Now THIS is love (for me, anyway).  Being able to see the difference between like and love side by side did the trick.
> 
> It has a subtle shimmer.  It's big and makes a soft jingly sound when I pick it up.



BINGO
I can see why, this is one special bag, very, very beautiful
Congrats


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I made up my mind!  Deciding factor?  The doorbell!
> 
> The mailman just brought my new *Coach Woven Laila in Platinum!*  Now THIS is love (for me, anyway).  Being able to see the difference between like and love side by side did the trick.
> 
> It has a subtle shimmer.  It's big and makes a soft jingly sound when I pick it up.



Sigh.  That bag has been in and out of my cart about 56 times.  Is it heavy?  Please say it is.     "We" need a mod shot.  

And how funny...I am the exact opposite.  I'm "sporty" and not much at all on lace or flowery stuff.  Just send the Romy to me.  kthks.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I have a mod shot, but it's pretty blurry.  This isn't exactly the one from FOS, this one is platinum with silver HW.  It is heavy, but worth it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Beautiful!  So you didn't buy the FOS one?


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!  So you didn't buy the FOS one?




Is this a trick question?   I DID buy the FOS one.  I bought it very hastily, making sure it didn't sell out.  After i pulled the trigger, I decided to check ebay to see how much it goes for.  Then I found what I thought was the same bag for about $75 less, and it was new.  
They both arrived today and the FOS one is more of a yellow tan, like wheat with gold HW.  The ebay one is shimmery platinum with nickel HW and is much prettier.  The FOS one is going back.  

I can do side by side pics tomorrow if you're curious.  It's too dark now.


----------



## hopi

never_wear_it_t said:


> I have a mod shot, but it's pretty blurry.  This isn't exactly the one from FOS, this one is platinum with silver HW.  It is heavy, but worth it!



She  looks amazing on you


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> *This isn't exactly the one from FOS*, this one is platinum with silver HW.  It is heavy, but worth it!





MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!  So you didn't buy the FOS one?





never_wear_it_t said:


> Is this a trick question?   I DID buy the FOS one.  I bought it very hastily, making sure it didn't sell out.  After i pulled the trigger, I decided to check ebay to see how much it goes for.  Then I found what I thought was the same bag for about $75 less, and it was new.
> They both arrived today and the FOS one is more of a yellow tan, like wheat with gold HW.  The ebay one is shimmery platinum with nickel HW and is much prettier.  The FOS one is going back.
> 
> I can do side by side pics tomorrow if you're curious.  It's too dark now.



LOL!!  I think the one I looked at on FOS is parchment...???   (I get confused easily, so speak slowly.   )   Your bag is absolutely gorgeous but I think I'm going to pass.  If it's heavy I won't carry it.  Thanks!!  :kiss:


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL!!  I think the one I looked at on FOS is parchment...???   (I get confused easily, so speak slowly.   )   Your bag is absolutely gorgeous but I think I'm going to pass.  If it's heavy I won't carry it.  Thanks!!  :kiss:



Yep, I think the FOS one is parchment.  And it is heavy.  It'll work for dinner/movie dates but not for all day shopping trips.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Yep, I think the FOS one is parchment.  And it is heavy.  It'll work for dinner/movie dates but not for all day shopping trips.



Thanks!  I have enough Closet Queens already.     Gorgeous bag, though.  Sigh.


----------



## elbgrl

My Mother's Day gift to me courtesy of coach pce:


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> My Mother's Day gift to me courtesy of coach pce:
> 
> View attachment 2176344



Aw, gorgeous bag, Rosie!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks Sarah!  I loved the pattern so much, I got the matching wristlet.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> My Mother's Day gift to me courtesy of coach pce:
> 
> View attachment 2176344


 
Well Happy Mother's Day, Rosie........hmmm for some reason I am thinking you treated yourself to TWO bags for Mother's Day .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well Happy Mother's Day, Rosie........hmmm for some reason I am thinking you treated yourself to TWO bags for Mother's Day .



Doesn't everyone??


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Well Happy Mother's Day, Rosie........hmmm for some reason I am thinking you treated yourself to TWO bags for Mother's Day .



Haha, you caught me!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Haha, you caught me!


 
Maybe I should too?????  kc


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Maybe I should too?????  kc



  Let me enable you!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Let me enable you!


 
Thank you, ha! I appreciate that, this is why I love this forum so much--we are co-dependents and enablers!!  kc


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> My Mother's Day gift to me courtesy of coach pce:
> 
> View attachment 2176344


 
Gorgeous bag Rosie! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Well, before somebody points it out...yes, I treated myself to more than one mother's day gift.

Here are the Non-Dooney ones, courtesy of the Dillard's sale last week (duffle, glam tote and brahmin) and from the outlet (Abigail and Romy)


----------



## MaryBel

Wanna see the dooney ones?


----------



## MaryBel

My 2 new small satchels 

Navy from the Q as-is and tangerine from the Dillard's sale


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bag Rosie! Congrats!



Thanks MaryBel!

Congrats on some beautiful bags yourself!  That Poppy floral has been termpting me, but I'm afraid the tote is too large.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Thanks MaryBel!
> 
> Congrats on some beautiful bags yourself! That Poppy floral has been termpting me, but I'm afraid the tote is too large.


 
Thanks Rosie! It's a little big but I love big bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Wow, happy Mother's Day to you, MB!!  Great looking haul!!   I'm waiting on mine... the Dooney convertible hobo in ivory and the Coach Phoebe in chestnut.   I'm not good at waiting.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new small satchels
> 
> Navy from the Q as-is and tangerine from the Dillard's sale


 
Well you are gonna have a very happy mothers day!!! those are really pretty MaryBel and in my color too... blue (I love blue as much as I love pink)  congrats and enjoy those. And.. Happy Mothers Day!!!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Well, before somebody points it out...yes, I treated myself to more than one mother's day gift.
> 
> Here are the Non-Dooney ones, courtesy of the Dillard's sale last week (duffle, glam tote and brahmin) and from the outlet (Abigail and Romy)


 


MaryBel said:


> Wanna see the dooney ones?


 


MaryBel said:


> My 2 new small satchels
> 
> Navy from the Q as-is and tangerine from the Dillard's sale


 

Well MaryBel, YOu did good!! Those blues are beautiful!! We seem to be on a blue theme this week!! Loving the tangerine also.  kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

WOW!  I don't remember when I checked out this thread last, but I've missed a lot of BEAUTIFUL non-Dooney bags!  I have to go back through this thread.

MaryBel, I love your Mother's Day Gift(s)(s)(s)(s)! I can't pick a favorite, I love all of them!  HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, happy Mother's Day to you, MB!!  Great looking haul!!   I'm waiting on mine... the Dooney convertible hobo in ivory and the Coach Phoebe in chestnut.   I'm not good at waiting.


 
Thanks Sarah! 
When are they getting home? I hope is soon so you don't have to wait for too long. I too hate waiting.



Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well you are gonna have a very happy mothers day!!! those are really pretty MaryBel and in my color too... blue (I love blue as much as I love pink)  congrats and enjoy those. And.. Happy Mothers Day!!!


 
Thank you Joy! I didn't know you love blue that much! 



MrsKC said:


> Well MaryBel, YOu did good!! Those blues are beautiful!! We seem to be on a blue theme this week!! Loving the tangerine also.  kc


 
Thanks kc! 



RuedeNesle said:


> WOW!  I don't remember when I checked out this thread last, but I've missed a lot of BEAUTIFUL non-Dooney bags!  I have to go back through this thread.
> 
> MaryBel, I love your Mother's Day Gift(s)(s)(s)(s)! I can't pick a favorite, I love all of them!  HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!


 
Thanks GF! 
I love the Gift (s)(s)(s)(s)  

Happy Mother's day to all of you GFs!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> When are they getting home? I hope is soon so you don't have to wait for too long. I too hate waiting.



They are supposed to be here TODAY, but the shipping info on Phoebe has not updated.     I know the Dooney has been sorted through the local post office so it looks like it will come today.  

I was just thinking that I have FIVE kids...so I might need to do a little more Mother's Day shopping for myself.  HAHAHA.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new small satchels
> 
> Navy from the Q as-is and tangerine from the Dillard's sale


 

Your new bags are TDF, MaryBel!

You do find the best bags at the best prices!  

Thanks for the pictures!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> They are supposed to be here TODAY, but the shipping info on Phoebe has not updated.     I know the Dooney has been sorted through the local post office so it looks like it will come today.
> 
> I* was just thinking that I have FIVE kids...so I might need to do a little more Mother's Day shopping for myself.  HAHAHA*.


 

Well, that does it.  I have FIVE furry or feathery "kids".  I must need to do more shopping too!  

Unfortunately (or fortunately) all I have to do is open the PF and I'm on my way to ordering something!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Well, that does it.  I have FIVE furry or feathery "kids".  I must need to do more shopping too!
> 
> Unfortunately (or fortunately) all I have to do is open the PF and I'm on my way to ordering something!
> 
> 
> Sue



Oh good grief, if I add Harry I can have SIX new bags!!!   :doggie:


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> They are supposed to be here TODAY, but the shipping info on Phoebe has not updated.  I know the Dooney has been sorted through the local post office so it looks like it will come today.
> 
> I was just thinking that I have FIVE kids...so I might need to do a little more Mother's Day shopping for myself. HAHAHA.


 
I'm way behind reading the threads. I saw you already got the dooney. What about the coach?

Oh GF, with 5 kids you for sure deserve more Mother's day shopping! I only have one and I think one is enough to justify the damage


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Your new bags are TDF, MaryBel!
> 
> You do find the best bags at the best prices!
> 
> Thanks for the pictures!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Thanks Sue! And I got lucky on Friday (shopping wise ). I was browsing the dillards site and saw the bag they had cancelled from my order last week, so I called them and they put a new order for me at the sale price from last week. I just saw it shipped today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm way behind reading the threads. I saw you already got the dooney. What about the coach?
> 
> Oh GF, with 5 kids you for sure deserve more Mother's day shopping! I only have one and I think one is enough to justify the damage



The Coach didn't make it today.     Yep, we are a blended family...I have two sons and my hub has a son and two daughters.   It has been an interesting time and they are all great kids; we are blessed.  I used to say my hobbies were doing laundry and calling out spelling words!


----------



## farris2




----------



## Judy1123

my Mom's day gift from me to me gray one a score from outlets, bk one from TJ-M, love me to me gifts!


----------



## MrsKC

farris2 said:


> View attachment 2178453


----------



## MrsKC

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2178516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Mom's day gift from me to me gray one a score from outlets, bk one from TJ-M, love me to me gifts!


 

Judy, aren't the gifts from us to us just the best! Loving the gray! kc


----------



## starbucksqueen

You're going to say....honestly...is this all you can talk about? Because I keep posting threads about this one. My Archival Rambler in black cherry. It is compact and great for just bopping around and is a versatile color. Get so many compliments on this bag. Even on the streets of NYC, where you overhear "cherry red," and "cute bag." They won't tell you directly. When I went to Macy's on an errand, someone almost grabbed out of the hand of the SA. They were excited about a "new" bag.

She is much prettier in person!


----------



## farris2

MrsKC said:


> Oh, you need the wallet, GF!! Look how great it looks with yor decadent purchase from yesterday! Again--the blue theme prevails on TPF for us this week! Lovely . kc
> 
> (well it looks dark blue in the pic--is it blue or black?)



Lol! I guess I just feel guilty for spending so much $$$ I have never ever spent this on a bag and getting a wallet too??? Anyway it is blk/slvr the blk/brass is sold out with no back order date available


----------



## MrsKC

farris2 said:


> Lol! I guess I just feel guilty for spending so much $$$ I have never ever spent this on a bag and getting a wallet too??? Anyway it is blk/slvr the blk/brass is sold out with no back order date available


 
Well, you know that no one HERE is going to tell you that you spent too much......... It is very pretty and I hope you enjoy her. .  kc


----------



## starbucksqueen

farris2 said:


> View attachment 2178453


----------



## MiaBorsa

farris2 said:


> View attachment 2178453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Mom's day gift from me to me gray one a score from outlets, bk one from TJ-M, love me to me gifts!


OMG...LOVE!!!   MK bags are so classic.  Congrats and Happy MD!!


starbucksqueen said:


> You're going to say....honestly...is this all you can talk about? Because I keep posting threads about this one. My Archival Rambler in black cherry. It is compact and great for just bopping around and is a versatile color. Get so many compliments on this bag. Even on the streets of NYC, where you overhear "cherry red," and "cute bag." They won't tell you directly. When I went to Macy's on an errand, someone almost grabbed out of the hand of the SA. They were excited about a "new" bag.
> 
> She is much prettier in person!



Girl, we never get tired of anyone talking about their purses...especially one that pretty!  I love the Rambler and that color is perfect!!    (And if she's prettier in person she must be eye-popping!!)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> The Coach didn't make it today.     Yep, we are a blended family...I have two sons and my hub has a son and two daughters.   It has been an interesting time and they are all great kids; we are blessed.  I used to say my hobbies were doing laundry and calling out spelling words!


 
Hey Sarah!
I hope you get your coach today! I ordered one from Dillards on Friday and it shipped on Sat but the tracking doesn't show anything online and it's driving me crazy.

It sounds like you have a really nice familiy! I think a mom earns gifts for life just for the few months after giving birth alone (well and those 9+ months). I was telling my mom that I'm still have not recovered the missing sleep from those days. 

I was not expecting any major gifts this weekend since I told DH that the carrie I got last month was my mother's day gift, but I got roses, a funny card and a gold bangle. I was shocked. I know the roses was my son's idea because he mentioned a couple of times when I was dropping him at school. I think DH forgot about the bag so i got 2 gifts:giggles:


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah!
> I hope you get your coach today! I ordered one from Dillards on Friday and it shipped on Sat but the tracking doesn't show anything online and it's driving me crazy.
> 
> It sounds like you have a really nice familiy! I think a mom earns gifts for life just for the few months after giving birth alone (well and those 9+ months). I was telling my mom that I'm still have not recovered the missing sleep from those days.
> 
> I was not expecting any major gifts this weekend since I told DH that the carrie I got last month was my mother's day gift, but I got roses, a funny card and a gold bangle. I was shocked. I know the roses was my son's idea because he mentioned a couple of times when I was dropping him at school. I think DH forgot about the bag so i got 2 gifts:giggles:



Aw, it sounds like you had a very nice Mother's Day, MaryBel.  I had a good day, too.  Yep, we have a wonderful family...though it was very noisy at times!!  Our youngest two are in college so the house is eerily quiet these days.  (Just wait till your little one is a teenager; you will look back with yearning for the days of dealing with an infant...LOL!!)  

Which bag did you order?  I hope you get it soon; I know how hard it is to WAIT.   

The SA who sold me the Phoebe called me yesterday to tell me that the Madison pilot slim wallet is not available in the chestnut color yet.   She asked if I got Phoebe and I said "NO."  She checked the status and it was still sitting in JAX.   :censor:   Anyhow, it's supposed to get here TOMORROW, so better late than never.

I am pretty much Coached out these days, so after Phoebe arrives I am hanging up the debit card for a while till something new comes out in the Coach lineup.

In other news, I went by the outlet earlier and Cole Haan is having a half-price sale....so I bought this Kendra Tote and wallet for about $300 for both.  

   She's about the size of the MK N/S Hamilton.


----------



## MaryBel

farris2 said:


> View attachment 2178453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Mom's day gift from me to me gray one a score from outlets, bk one from TJ-M, love me to me gifts!


 
Nice scores Judy! I love 'from me to me' gifts! 



starbucksqueen said:


> You're going to say....honestly...is this all you can talk about? Because I keep posting threads about this one. My Archival Rambler in black cherry. It is compact and great for just bopping around and is a versatile color. Get so many compliments on this bag. Even on the streets of NYC, where you overhear "cherry red," and "cute bag." They won't tell you directly. When I went to Macy's on an errand, someone almost grabbed out of the hand of the SA. They were excited about a "new" bag.
> 
> She is much prettier in person!


 
Love your bag!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, it sounds like you had a very nice Mother's Day, MaryBel.  I had a good day, too.  Yep, we have a wonderful family...though it was very noisy at times!!  Our youngest two are in college so the house is eerily quiet these days.  (Just wait till your little one is a teenager; you will look back with yearning for the days of dealing with an infant...LOL!!)
> 
> Which bag did you order?  I hope you get it soon; I know how hard it is to WAIT.
> 
> The SA who sold me the Phoebe called me yesterday to tell me that the Madison pilot slim wallet is not available in the chestnut color yet.   She asked if I got Phoebe and I said "NO."  She checked the status and it was still sitting in JAX.   :censor:   Anyhow, it's supposed to get here TOMORROW, so better late than never.
> 
> I am pretty much Coached out these days, so after Phoebe arrives I am hanging up the debit card for a while till something new comes out in the Coach lineup.
> 
> In other news, I went by the outlet earlier and Cole Haan is having a half-price sale....so I bought this Kendra Tote and wallet for about $300 for both.
> 
> She's about the size of the MK N/S Hamilton.


 
Good to hear you had a nice mother's day!

I know what you mean, I sometimes feel that way about the 'baby days' especially when I see his pics, I feel I didn't quite enjoy him, so now I try to spend the most time with him and do lots of activitites together but with a full time job and house chores, it becomes difficult. 

I ordered the perforated romy in bisque/hibiscus. I had ordered last wednesday when they had the sale, placed my order at 12:03am, and by 10 am, they cancelled 2 of the items (this one and a wallet in black cherry), a P.Nash wallet was shipped from the warehouse and the other 2 basg were in 'searching' status, which means they actually look for the item at stores and ship from there. I didn't have any hopes for those since I knew once the stores opened, everything would be gone, but they actually sent the items (they were the MKors tote and the perforated duffle in navy). So on Friday I saw the romy became available again, so I called and they placed a new order at the same price as my cancelled order. Hopefully there's nothing wrong with it. My tracking finally updated, it's scheduled for delivery on Wednesday.

OMG, I hate when that happens, you place your order and then they just don't do anything with it for days. The worst is when it ends up moving only because you did something. Oh well, at least you'll have her tomorrow.

Oh, I love your CH set. At first glance I thought it was a MK.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Good to hear you had a nice mother's day!
> 
> I know what you mean, I sometimes feel that way about the 'baby days' especially when I see his pics, I feel I didn't quite enjoy him, so now I try to spend the most time with him and do lots of activitites together but with a full time job and house chores, it becomes difficult.
> 
> I ordered the perforated romy in bisque/hibiscus. I had ordered last wednesday when they had the sale, placed my order at 12:03am, and by 10 am, they cancelled 2 of the items (this one and a wallet in black cherry), a P.Nash wallet was shipped from the warehouse and the other 2 basg were in 'searching' status, which means they actually look for the item at stores and ship from there. I didn't have any hopes for those since I knew once the stores opened, everything would be gone, but they actually sent the items (they were the MKors tote and the perforated duffle in navy). So on Friday I saw the romy became available again, so I called and they placed a new order at the same price as my cancelled order. Hopefully there's nothing wrong with it. My tracking finally updated, it's scheduled for delivery on Wednesday.
> 
> OMG, I hate when that happens, you place your order and then they just don't do anything with it for days. The worst is when it ends up moving only because you did something. Oh well, at least you'll have her tomorrow.
> 
> Oh, I love your CH set. At first glance I thought it was a MK.



I'm glad you were able to snag your Romy at that price.   And... when you get the Patricia Nash wallet, be sure to register it.  I registered mine and they sent me this matching card case for FREE!   It's small, but so cute!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm glad you were able to snag your Romy at that price.   And... when you get the Patricia Nash wallet, be sure to register it.  I registered mine and they sent me this matching card case for FREE!   It's small, but so cute!


 
Actually I already got it, I saw the card inside to register it but have forgoten to do it. Is it by mail only or online too?

the card case is so cute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Actually I already got it, I saw the card inside to register it but have forgoten to do it. Is it by mail only or online too?
> 
> the card case is so cute.



I registered mine online.  I think the instructions are on that card.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, it sounds like you had a very nice Mother's Day, MaryBel.  I had a good day, too.  Yep, we have a wonderful family...though it was very noisy at times!!  Our youngest two are in college so the house is eerily quiet these days.  (Just wait till your little one is a teenager; you will look back with yearning for the days of dealing with an infant...LOL!!)
> 
> Which bag did you order?  I hope you get it soon; I know how hard it is to WAIT.
> 
> The SA who sold me the Phoebe called me yesterday to tell me that the Madison pilot slim wallet is not available in the chestnut color yet.   She asked if I got Phoebe and I said "NO."  She checked the status and it was still sitting in JAX.   :censor:   Anyhow, it's supposed to get here TOMORROW, so better late than never.
> 
> I am pretty much Coached out these days, so after Phoebe arrives I am hanging up the debit card for a while till something new comes out in the Coach lineup.
> 
> In other news, I went by the outlet earlier and Cole Haan is having a half-price sale....so I bought this Kendra Tote and wallet for about $300 for both.
> 
> She's about the size of the MK N/S Hamilton.


 
Sarah, that is just lovely. You do have some of the most beautiful bags....kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Sarah, that is just lovely. You do have some of the most beautiful bags....kc



Thank you, KC.


----------



## elbgrl

farris2 said:


> View attachment 2178453


----------



## elbgrl

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2178516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Mom's day gift from me to me gray one a score from outlets, bk one from TJ-M, love me to me gifts!



Wow!  These are gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, it sounds like you had a very nice Mother's Day, MaryBel.  I had a good day, too.  Yep, we have a wonderful family...though it was very noisy at times!!  Our youngest two are in college so the house is eerily quiet these days.  (Just wait till your little one is a teenager; you will look back with yearning for the days of dealing with an infant...LOL!!)
> 
> Which bag did you order?  I hope you get it soon; I know how hard it is to WAIT.
> 
> The SA who sold me the Phoebe called me yesterday to tell me that the Madison pilot slim wallet is not available in the chestnut color yet.   She asked if I got Phoebe and I said "NO."  She checked the status and it was still sitting in JAX.   :censor:   Anyhow, it's supposed to get here TOMORROW, so better late than never.
> 
> I am pretty much Coached out these days, so after Phoebe arrives I am hanging up the debit card for a while till something new comes out in the Coach lineup.
> 
> In other news, I went by the outlet earlier and Cole Haan is having a half-price sale....so I bought this Kendra Tote and wallet for about $300 for both.
> 
> She's about the size of the MK N/S Hamilton.




Wow these are nice!  Wish our outlet had CH!


----------



## elbgrl

starbucksqueen said:


> You're going to say....honestly...is this all you can talk about? Because I keep posting threads about this one. My Archival Rambler in black cherry. It is compact and great for just bopping around and is a versatile color. Get so many compliments on this bag. Even on the streets of NYC, where you overhear "cherry red," and "cute bag." They won't tell you directly. When I went to Macy's on an errand, someone almost grabbed out of the hand of the SA. They were excited about a "new" bag.
> 
> She is much prettier in person!



Beautiful color!


----------



## starbucksqueen

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful color!


 

Thank you...want to tell you that I love the kitty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG...Better late than never is RIGHT!!!   Chestnut Phoebe arrived this morning and she is definitely a "Sarah bag."       She was worth the wait!!!!


----------



## elbgrl

starbucksqueen said:


> Thank you...want to tell you that I love the kitty!



Thanks, he's my heart! &#9829;


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG...Better late than never is RIGHT!!!   Chestnut Phoebe arrived this morning and she is definitely a "Sarah bag."       She was worth the wait!!!!



Wow, now that is a beautiful bag!  Such a rich color.  How do you like the three compartments?  I don't know if I could find anything in her .  that's why I have held off on her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Wow, now that is a beautiful bag!  Such a rich color.  How do you like the three compartments?  I don't know if I could find anything in her .  that's why I have held off on her.



Thanks, Rosie.  For some reason the way Phoebe opens up, the three compartments are not an issue for me.  I actually don't use the middle zipper compartment at all and the side compartments open W I D E for easy access.   Here's the interior...OMG, so pretty!!!


----------



## elbgrl

They are absolutely beautiful bags Sarah!  I ordered the Isabelle in Peony with last PCE I had - waiting on her.  Coach was kind enough to send me 3 pce's .

In other news Isaac Mizrahi talked me into this the other night.  OMG I'm so impressed - its a gorgeous bag and the leather is wonderful - think its a keeper!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> They are absolutely beautiful bags Sarah!  I ordered the Isabelle in Peony with last PCE I had - waiting on her.  Coach was kind enough to send me 3 pce's .
> 
> In other news Isaac Mizrahi talked me into this the other night.  OMG I'm so impressed - its a gorgeous bag and the leather is wonderful - think its a keeper!
> View attachment 2180644



OMG, you know I love Issy!  I almost bought her in parchment but then I got the Dooney convertible in the bone color.  I'm thinking I might like Issy better since she is so soft and light.

I LOVE that IM bag!  I have yet to buy one of his, but I have certainly given them a hard look.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I'll bore y'all with the rest of my Mother's Day loot.   I just LOVE this Brighton "Fashionista" wallet.     (It's WHIMSICAL, GG!!  )







And also the Brighton "Sierra" straw hobo.    






I also scored a vase of beautiful tulips and a pair of Reef's multicolor flip-flops!!


----------



## elbgrl

Here's a couple more is the Isaac bag - the leather is soft and supple and slouches just right.  She's lightweight and carries perfectly .
	

		
			
		

		
	






I love Issy too and the Peony was too tempting!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Here's a couple more is the Isaac bag - the leather is soft and supple and slouches just right.  She's lightweight and carries perfectly .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180654
> 
> View attachment 2180655
> 
> 
> I love Issy too and the Peony was too tempting!



Very pretty bag, Rosie.  She has a spectator look.  I'm surprised to hear that she's lightweight; that is definitely a plus!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I'll bore y'all with the rest of my Mother's Day loot.   I just LOVE this Brighton "Fashionista" wallet.     (It's WHIMSICAL, GG!!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also the Brighton "Sierra" straw hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a vase of beautiful tulips and a pair of Reef's multicolor flip-flops!!



Oh I love a straw/crochet bag in the summer!  Brighton has the cutest things!&#9829;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yay, I've been trying to "match" a wallet to Phoebe.  Looks like the acorn criss-cross will do.     Now I can quit obsessing about a Madison chestnut wallet.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay, I've been trying to "match" a wallet to Phoebe.  Looks like the acorn criss-cross will do.     Now I can quit obsessing about a Madison chestnut wallet.




That wallet is perfect!  What a beautiful set!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, CL!  :kiss:  I have been digging in my "wallet basket" half of the day.     Unfortunately, sometimes I store wallets inside their "companion purse" and forget that they exist.  I haven't carried criss-cross Lindsey since I got mad at Coach for sending her to the outlets 2 months after her debut.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

My new blue MFF Ashley carryall is here.  I got out  all my bags "with teeny holes in them." as my 7yo says.  I'm not completely sure I need this new blue one, but I can play with her for a few days before I have to decide. 

Left to right:
1. Tossed Lace Lindsey in Parchment
2. Blue Ashely Lace Carryall
3. Coral Ashely Tote
4. Laser cut Sophia in Pearl Gray
5. Poppy eyelet tote in marigold


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> My new blue MFF Ashley carryall is here.  I got out  all my bags "with teeny holes in them." as my 7yo says.  I'm not completely sure I need this new blue one, but I can play with her for a few days before I have to decide.
> 
> Left to right:
> 1. Tossed Lace Lindsey in Parchment
> 2. Blue Ashely Lace Carryall
> 3. Coral Ashely Tote
> 4. Laser cut Sophia in Pearl Gray
> 5. Poppy eyelet tote in marigold



Wow, that looks like a Coachie's dream Easter basket full of beautiful purses, CL!!      So many beautiful bags!  LOVE them.   I regret returning my tossed lace Lindsey.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, CL!  :kiss:  I have been digging in my "wallet basket" half of the day.     Unfortunately, sometimes I store wallets inside their "companion purse" and forget that they exist.  I haven't carried criss-cross Lindsey since I got mad at Coach for sending her to the outlets 2 months after her debut.




I'll consider myself lucky that I don't have a "wallet basket."    Sounds dangerous, taking up 1/2 the day.  :lolots:

I haven't carried my criss cross Lindsey in a long time, either.  I should get mine out.  I hate changing wallets and only own two.  Black Madison checkbook wallet for winter and Punch Madison checkbook wallet for spring/summer.  I'm lazy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I'll consider myself lucky that I don't have a "wallet basket."    Sounds dangerous, taking up 1/2 the day.  :lolots:
> 
> I haven't carried my criss cross Lindsey in a long time, either.  I should get mine out.  I hate changing wallets and only own two.  Black Madison checkbook wallet for winter and Punch Madison checkbook wallet for spring/summer.  I'm lazy.



I used to be that way with wallets; wish I still was.  I can thank "ShopQueen" from the old days on the Q forum for my wallet obsession.  ARGH.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, that looks like a Coachie's dream Easter basket full of beautiful purses, CL!!      So many beautiful bags!  LOVE them.   *I regret returning my tossed lace Lindsey.*




Thank you!  You know, I STILL haven't carried that Lindsey.  I'm so afraid of color transfer from my jeans that I just can't bear to clip the tags.  It's been almost a year.  I lecture myself to "Carry it or take it back!" but I can't seem to do either.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Thank you!  You know, I STILL haven't carried that Lindsey.  I'm so afraid of color transfer from my jeans that I just can't bear to clip the tags.  It's been almost a year.  I lecture myself to "Carry it or take it back!" but I can't seem to do either.



I was afraid of getting it dirty, too.  Plus, I wear a LOT of white clothes in the summer and for some reason the "off whites" look weird with pure white to me.  (But I am strange so there you are.)   Anyhow, I love the look of that bag.


----------



## hopi

never_wear_it_t said:


> My new blue MFF Ashley carryall is here.  I got out  all my bags "with teeny holes in them." as my 7yo says.  I'm not completely sure I need this new blue one, but I can play with her for a few days before I have to decide.
> 
> Left to right:
> 1. Tossed Lace Lindsey in Parchment
> 2. Blue Ashely Lace Carryall
> 3. Coral Ashely Tote
> 4. Laser cut Sophia in Pearl Gray
> 5. Poppy eyelet tote in marigold



I love the blue, actually love them all, the pastels are so soothing and feminine  such a beautiful picture, like a bouquet of flowers, what a great collection,


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG...Better late than never is RIGHT!!!   Chestnut Phoebe arrived this morning and she is definitely a "Sarah bag."       She was worth the wait!!!!



Amazing bag and color Sarah, the chestnut and gold are stunning together. Your pictures are beautiful. I saw the avatar on another on of your posts and had to go frantically looking for your pictures. I do love the crisscross wallet with her. This is one in a few years you will put up as one of your classics and it will still melt hearts. Congrats


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Here's a couple more is the Isaac bag - the leather is soft and supple and slouches just right.  She's lightweight and carries perfectly .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180654
> 
> View attachment 2180655
> 
> 
> I love Issy too and the Peony was too tempting!



Rosie
Issac makes some really  darling bags and this one is great, love the color combo.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG...Better late than never is RIGHT!!!   Chestnut Phoebe arrived this morning and she is definitely a "Sarah bag."       She was worth the wait!!!!


 


Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> My Mother's Day gift to me courtesy of coach pce:
> 
> View attachment 2176344




Saw this print IRL and it is sssooo pretty, nice choice


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> They are absolutely beautiful bags Sarah!  I ordered the Isabelle in Peony with last PCE I had - waiting on her.  Coach was kind enough to send me 3 pce's .
> 
> In other news Isaac Mizrahi talked me into this the other night.  OMG I'm so impressed - its a gorgeous bag and the leather is wonderful - think its a keeper!
> View attachment 2180644


 
Wow, 3 PCE, they really want your money!
I got one once but I didn't use it so they never sent me more!

Gorgeous IM! Is it black or navy?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I'll bore y'all with the rest of my Mother's Day loot.   I just LOVE this Brighton "Fashionista" wallet.     (It's WHIMSICAL, GG!!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also the Brighton "Sierra" straw hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a vase of beautiful tulips and a pair of Reef's multicolor flip-flops!!


 
Nice gifts Sarah!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay, I've been trying to "match" a wallet to Phoebe.  Looks like the acorn criss-cross will do.     Now I can quit obsessing about a Madison chestnut wallet.


 

I need that wallet!
Did I tell you I finally scored the Lindsey the other day when the FOS had a lot of older bags on the clearance section? I also got the kristin woven hobo in scarlet, a Lindsey in desert, a willis in berry and a python laila! It was a crazy day!


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> My new blue MFF Ashley carryall is here.  I got out  all my bags "with teeny holes in them." as my 7yo says.  I'm not completely sure I need this new blue one, but I can play with her for a few days before I have to decide.
> 
> Left to right:
> 1. Tossed Lace Lindsey in Parchment
> 2. Blue Ashely Lace Carryall
> 3. Coral Ashely Tote
> 4. Laser cut Sophia in Pearl Gray
> 5. Poppy eyelet tote in marigold


 
What a pretty sight! And the Lindsey that will haunt me forever!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, that looks like a Coachie's dream Easter basket full of beautiful purses, CL!!      So many beautiful bags!  LOVE them.*   I regret returning my tossed lace Lindsey.*


 
I did not know that, or didn't remember! I want that bag. It's the one that got away, or better said, the one that refused to meet me


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> Thank you!  You know, I STILL haven't carried that Lindsey.  I'm so afraid of color transfer from my jeans that I just can't bear to clip the tags.  It's been almost a year.  I lecture myself to "Carry it or take it back!" but I can't seem to do either.


 
Hey CL, if you ever decide to take it back, let me know, maybe I can get it after you return it.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MaryBel said:


> Hey CL, if you ever decide to take it back, let me know, maybe I can get it after you return it.




Ok, I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Wow, *3 PCE, they really want your money*!
> I got one once but I didn't use it so they never sent me more!
> 
> Gorgeous IM! Is it black or navy?



I know right?  I only used two of them -- feel like a failure!

The IM bag is black and white.  He had some of the most gorgeous color combinations, I wanted all of them !


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Amazing bag and color Sarah, the chestnut and gold are stunning together. Your pictures are beautiful. I saw the avatar on another on of your posts and had to go frantically looking for your pictures. I do love the crisscross wallet with her. This is one in a few years you will put up as one of your classics and it will still melt hearts. Congrats





MaryBel said:


> Stunning! Congrats!



Thanks, y'all.  I just noticed in the side view pic the packing TAPE is still on the "Coach" script.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I did not know that, or didn't remember! I want that bag. It's the one that got away, or better said, the one that refused to meet me



Well actually...  I didn't remember either.  I was rearranging my purse closet recently and put all the Lindseys together.   No tossed lace,...???      I can't remember returning it but it's not here.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

farris2 said:


> View attachment 2178453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Mom's day gift from me to me gray one a score from outlets, bk one from TJ-M, love me to me gifts!


 
More beauties for your collection Judy!! I seriously need to get back to Livermore!!!  Congrats on those beauties!!



starbucksqueen said:


> You're going to say....honestly...is this all you can talk about? Because I keep posting threads about this one. My Archival Rambler in black cherry. It is compact and great for just bopping around and is a versatile color. Get so many compliments on this bag. Even on the streets of NYC, where you overhear "cherry red," and "cute bag." They won't tell you directly. When I went to Macy's on an errand, someone almost grabbed out of the hand of the SA. They were excited about a "new" bag.
> 
> She is much prettier in person!


 
Ooooohhhh.. that is SO PRETTY!!!!!!  LOVE!!!



elbgrl said:


> They are absolutely beautiful bags Sarah!  I ordered the Isabelle in Peony with last PCE I had - waiting on her.  Coach was kind enough to send me 3 pce's .
> 
> In other news Isaac Mizrahi talked me into this the other night.  OMG I'm so impressed - its a gorgeous bag and the leather is wonderful - think its a keeper!
> View attachment 2180644


 


elbgrl said:


> Here's a couple more is the Isaac bag - the leather is soft and supple and slouches just right.  She's lightweight and carries perfectly .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180654
> 
> View attachment 2180655
> 
> 
> Rosie... I LOVE that Isaac bag!! It looks like a Coach.  I have not seen any of his bags other than the plastic ones at Target... so its good to know that his leather line is worth taking a second look at.  thanks for sharing the pics and your review.  I LIKE that one!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG...Better late than never is RIGHT!!!   Chestnut Phoebe arrived this morning and she is definitely a "Sarah bag."        She was worth the wait!!!!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Rosie.  For some reason the way Phoebe opens up, the three compartments are not an issue for me.  I actually don't use the middle zipper compartment at all and the side compartments open W I D E for easy access.   Here's the interior...OMG, so pretty!!!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I'll bore y'all with the rest of my Mother's Day loot.   I just LOVE this Brighton "Fashionista" wallet.     (It's WHIMSICAL, GG!!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also the Brighton "Sierra" straw hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a vase of beautiful tulips and a pair of Reef's multicolor flip-flops!!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Yay, I've been trying to "match" a wallet to Phoebe.  Looks like the acorn criss-cross will do.     Now I can quit obsessing about a Madison chestnut wallet.


 
WOW GF!!!    I don't even know where to start!! They are all beauties, but I have to say.. that Brighton.. a big.. sigh...   and I love that new wallet.   They are all so pretty Sarah... The Kendra... that Phoebs.... the new Brighton..... just gorgeous.  congrats GF!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

never_wear_it_t said:


> My new blue MFF Ashley carryall is here.  I got out  all my bags "with teeny holes in them." as my 7yo says.  I'm not completely sure I need this new blue one, but I can play with her for a few days before I have to decide.
> 
> Left to right:
> 1. Tossed Lace Lindsey in Parchment
> 2. Blue Ashely Lace Carryall
> 3. Coral Ashely Tote
> 4. Laser cut Sophia in Pearl Gray
> 5. Poppy eyelet tote in marigold


 
OMG!!!  SO CUTE!!!  I love all those pastel colors.  It looks like an Easter Basket full of Coach Beauties!!!  I love this picture!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> My Mother's Day gift to me courtesy of coach pce:
> 
> View attachment 2176344


 
Rosie.. for some reason (mostly that I have a hard time keeping up here on TPF) I missed this!!!  Just saw it in Hopi's reply.  Rosie.. this is GORGEOUS!!!  So pretty and what a perfect bag for spring and summer!!! I hope you love it!!!!


----------



## elbgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Rosie.. for some reason (mostly that I have a hard time keeping up here on TPF) I missed this!!!  Just saw it in Hopi's reply.  Rosie.. this is GORGEOUS!!!  So pretty and what a perfect bag for spring and summer!!! I hope you love it!!!!



Thank you Joy!  I have to say I just love your little dog!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Thank you Joy!  I have to say I just love your little dog!


 
Awww.. thanks Rosie!!!    And I love the pic of your little kitty.  Reminds me of the kitty I had as a child.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> They are absolutely beautiful bags Sarah!  I ordered the Isabelle in Peony with last PCE I had - waiting on her.  Coach was kind enough to send me 3 pce's .
> 
> In other news Isaac Mizrahi talked me into this the other night.  OMG I'm so impressed - its a gorgeous bag and the leather is wonderful - think its a keeper!
> View attachment 2180644


 


elbgrl said:


> Here's a couple more is the Isaac bag - the leather is soft and supple and slouches just right.  She's lightweight and carries perfectly .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180654
> 
> View attachment 2180655
> 
> 
> I love Issy too and the Peony was too tempting!


 



Rosie, that is a great looking bag and the leather looks very nice! I have never looked at his bags............I think I should take a look.   kc


----------



## MrsKC

never_wear_it_t said:


> My new blue MFF Ashley carryall is here.  I got out  all my bags "with teeny holes in them." as my 7yo says.  I'm not completely sure I need this new blue one, but I can play with her for a few days before I have to decide.
> 
> Left to right:
> 1. Tossed Lace Lindsey in Parchment
> 2. Blue Ashely Lace Carryall
> 3. Coral Ashely Tote
> 4. Laser cut Sophia in Pearl Gray
> 5. Poppy eyelet tote in marigold


 
That is such a beautiful collection! What great summer colors!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

Well, it is absolutely gorgeous in Indiana today and I am not working! I am taking Miss LV with me to run errands .

The red flowers in the second pic are what my son got me for Mother's Day. Thought I would share.......they are so pretty .  kc


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well actually...  I didn't remember either.  I was rearranging my purse closet recently and put all the Lindseys together.   No tossed lace,...???      I can't remember returning it but it's not here.


 
I remember you posted how it looked the next day after the 'training' so it was all slouchy but don't remember seeing any posts about you carrying it. 

Maybe she went to live with one of your daughers? 

I drives me crazy when I'm on a similar situation, that I don't remember doing anything with something I'm looking for but can't find it. I had realized that I have a problem with key fobs. I have a few very important to me that I can't find (The one I got from Disney World, the one from SF and the one I got after my nephew was baptized. That one is so pretty, it's a glass angel. My nephew's name is Angel).


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MrsKC said:


> Well, it is absolutely gorgeous in Indiana today and I am not working! I am taking Miss LV with me to run errands .
> 
> The red flowers in the second pic are what my son got me for Mother's Day. Thought I would share.......they are so pretty .  kc




Awesome bag, and I love your flowers!  They're so pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

never_wear_it_t said:


> Awesome bag, and I love your flowers!  They're so pretty!


 

Thank you! It is the only LV I have......not sure if I will ever get another one but I am going to enjoy this one .  I know, my son did a great job on the flowers .


----------



## elbgrl

Beautiful flowers and bag Mrs. KC!  Enjoy your day!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> WOW GF!!!    I don't even know where to start!! They are all beauties, but I have to say.. that Brighton.. a big.. sigh...   and I love that new wallet.   They are all so pretty Sarah... The Kendra... that Phoebs.... the new Brighton..... just gorgeous.  congrats GF!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!



Thanks, JJ.  Since I got the Phoebe I'm thinking Kendra needs to be returned.  Still thinking!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I remember you posted how it looked the next day after the 'training' so it was all slouchy but don't remember seeing any posts about you carrying it.
> 
> Maybe she went to live with one of your daughers?
> 
> I drives me crazy when I'm on a similar situation, that I don't remember doing anything with something I'm looking for but can't find it. I had realized that I have a problem with key fobs. I have a few very important to me that I can't find (The one I got from Disney World, the one from SF and the one I got after my nephew was baptized. That one is so pretty, it's a glass angel. My nephew's name is Angel).



I'm sure my daughters don't have it; not their style...haha.  (Now the Bohemian Duffle is another story!!)   Anyhow I'm sure I returned it but it has been a while since I thought about that bag.  All of my bags are either in the spare bedroom (where I photograph everything) or in my bag closet...and she is definitely not there.  Like CL, I pretty much knew I wasn't going to carry her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well, it is absolutely gorgeous in Indiana today and I am not working! I am taking Miss LV with me to run errands .
> 
> The red flowers in the second pic are what my son got me for Mother's Day. Thought I would share.......they are so pretty .  kc



Gorgeous stuff, KC!  Have fun running the roads.  My son sent me tulips for MD; I just love flowers.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful flowers and bag Mrs. KC!  Enjoy your day!


 
Thank you RosieM .  kc


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous stuff, KC!  Have fun running the roads.  My son sent me tulips for MD; I just love flowers.


 
Thank you Sarah........tulips are so pretty, I would love to have some of those as well.  kc


----------



## MaryBel

Oh, I am in love...I got my perforated romy in bisque/hibiscus and I love it. Probably even more than the navy one, and I love the navy one, since I saw it once when it was still at the boutique, I fell in love and when I couldn't find it at my outlet, got it from another one, but this one is something else. Normally bright colors get me more excited than neutral ones but this one completely got me. I'm so happy I got it. 

Here it is


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ooooh, nice!  Is that the Dillard's bag, MaryBel?  Congrats!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Great Romy, MB.  The hibiscus color is so pretty for spring/summer!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Oh, I am in love...I got my perforated romy in bisque/hibiscus and I love it. Probably even more than the navy one, and I love the navy one, since I saw it once when it was still at the boutique, I fell in love and when I couldn't find it at my outlet, got it from another one, but this one is something else. Normally bright colors get me more excited than neutral ones but this one completely got me. I'm so happy I got it.
> 
> Here it is



Beautiful


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, nice!  Is that the Dillard's bag, MaryBel?  Congrats!


 
Thanks Sarah! 

Yes, it's the one that almost got away. Actually it did (since they cancelled it) but it became available again and I was able to get it.

I can see that it was a return since it had a piece of the shipping label stuck to the plastic bag but the bag is in perfect condition, so I got lucky!


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> Great Romy, MB.  The hibiscus color is so pretty for spring/summer!


 


hopi said:


> Beautiful


 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

My new Kate Spade Cobble Hill Travel Leslie is here!  I just ordered this bag on Monday, it came so fast!  It's big and gorgeous and it feels so nice.  BUT it smells like "Scrubbing Bubbles."    I'm going to air it out and see if that helps.  Could be worse, I guess.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous Kate Spade, CL!     Looks huge!!  Is it a weekender?   I love the Cobble Hill line.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Oh, I am in love...I got my perforated romy in bisque/hibiscus and I love it. Probably even more than the navy one, and I love the navy one, since I saw it once when it was still at the boutique, I fell in love and when I couldn't find it at my outlet, got it from another one, but this one is something else. Normally bright colors get me more excited than neutral ones but this one completely got me. I'm so happy I got it.
> 
> Here it is


 
Oh very pretty MB   kc


----------



## MrsKC

never_wear_it_t said:


> My new Kate Spade Cobble Hill Travel Leslie is here!  I just ordered this bag on Monday, it came so fast!  It's big and gorgeous and it feels so nice.  BUT it smells like "Scrubbing Bubbles."    I'm going to air it out and see if that helps.  Could be worse, I guess.


 
Love it and its grey!! Scrubbing bubbles............hmmmm.........kc


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Oh, I am in love...I got my perforated romy in bisque/hibiscus and I love it. Probably even more than the navy one, and I love the navy one, since I saw it once when it was still at the boutique, I fell in love and when I couldn't find it at my outlet, got it from another one, but this one is something else. Normally bright colors get me more excited than neutral ones but this one completely got me. I'm so happy I got it.
> 
> Here it is



That's a gorgeous bag MaryBel, congrats!  Glad you were able to get it!


----------



## elbgrl

never_wear_it_t said:


> My new Kate Spade Cobble Hill Travel Leslie is here!  I just ordered this bag on Monday, it came so fast!  It's big and gorgeous and it feels so nice.  BUT it smells like "Scrubbing Bubbles."    I'm going to air it out and see if that helps.  Could be worse, I guess.



Very, very pretty - love Kate Spade!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous Kate Spade, CL!     Looks huge!!  Is it a weekender?   I love the Cobble Hill line.



Yes, it's a weekender.  Very big!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MrsKC said:


> Well, it is absolutely gorgeous in Indiana today and I am not working! I am taking Miss LV with me to run errands .
> 
> The red flowers in the second pic are what my son got me for Mother's Day. Thought I would share.......they are so pretty .  kc


 
Awwww.. I love the flowers... so pretty, and how thoughtful of your son. And congrats on the LV!!!  NICE!!!  I like it because it looks a bit different from most LVs I see.  I hope you love it!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Oh, I am in love...I got my perforated romy in bisque/hibiscus and I love it. Probably even more than the navy one, and I love the navy one, since I saw it once when it was still at the boutique, I fell in love and when I couldn't find it at my outlet, got it from another one, but this one is something else. Normally bright colors get me more excited than neutral ones but this one completely got me. I'm so happy I got it.
> 
> Here it is


 
Very pretty MaryBel!!!  Was this anothe Mothers Day gift?  I really like that color.



never_wear_it_t said:


> My new Kate Spade Cobble Hill Travel Leslie is here!  I just ordered this bag on Monday, it came so fast!  It's big and gorgeous and it feels so nice.  BUT it smells like "Scrubbing Bubbles."    I'm going to air it out and see if that helps.  Could be worse, I guess.


 
Nice nice nice.  Love the simplicity of Kate Spade bags.  Hope it airs out well and that you love it!!!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

elbgrl said:


> Very, very pretty - love Kate Spade!



Thank you, I love KS, too.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Oh very pretty MB   kc


 
Thanks kc!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> That's a gorgeous bag MaryBel, congrats!  Glad you were able to get it!


 
Thank you Rosie! I'm glad too!


----------



## elbgrl

She just arrived today and so beautiful ! My Isabelle in Peony:  



Love the color and of course Isabelle!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> She just arrived today and so beautiful ! My Isabelle in Peony:
> View attachment 2184847
> 
> 
> Love the color and of course Isabelle!



Gorgeous!!   Love Issy!!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!   Love Issy!!




Thanks, me too


----------



## MrsKC

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Awwww.. I love the flowers... so pretty, and how thoughtful of your son. And congrats on the LV!!!  NICE!!!  I like it because it looks a bit different from most LVs I see.  I hope you love it!!!


 
Thanks Cali! I am blessed to have a wonderful son !!!
I think the year on the LV is 2006 and they aren't currently making it, maybe that is why it looks different... kc


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> She just arrived today and so beautiful ! My Isabelle in Peony:
> View attachment 2184847
> 
> 
> Love the color and of course Isabelle!


 

Oh la la GF!! How pretty is that! Love the color!!  kc


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> She just arrived today and so beautiful ! My Isabelle in Peony:
> View attachment 2184847
> 
> 
> Love the color and of course Isabelle!


 
Gorgeous. Congrats Rosie!


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors Large Jet Set Gathered tote in vanilla.



What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Panders77

emilybrooke said:


> My latest purchase for spring: perforated Haley
> 
> View attachment 2169363
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169364



Pretty bag, love the color!


----------



## Panders77

My LV Monogram Artsy!  I just got her not that long ago and I really love her!


----------



## MrsKC

Panders77 said:


> My LV Monogram Artsy!  I just got her not that long ago and I really love her!


 

LVoe, LVoe, LVoe!!! 
I love the Artsy! I tried on the Artsy Empreinte yesterday, LVoe that bag! 
Enjoy her....she is very special.   kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

Finally moved into my Kors jet set tote.


----------



## Panders77

MrsKC said:


> LVoe, LVoe, LVoe!!!
> I love the Artsy! I tried on the Artsy Empreinte yesterday, LVoe that bag!
> Enjoy her....she is very special.   kc



Thank you MrsKC   Hope your doing well, love your pretty avatar!


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally moved into my Kors jet set tote.



I almost bought a MK bag a few times but haven't yet.  I love some of the styles sooooo much.  Pretty bag!


----------



## Judy1123

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally moved into my Kors jet set tote.



Love your bag, just started my MK buying....


----------



## elbgrl

Panders77 said:


> My LV Monogram Artsy!  I just got her not that long ago and I really love her!



Congrats - beautiful!


----------



## elbgrl

miaborsa said:


> finally moved into my kors jet set tote.





&#9829;


----------



## hopi

never_wear_it_t said:


> My new Kate Spade Cobble Hill Travel Leslie is here!  I just ordered this bag on Monday, it came so fast!  It's big and gorgeous and it feels so nice.  *BUT it smells like "Scrubbing Bubbles."*   I'm going to air it out and see if that helps.  Could be worse, I guess.




Very Pretty bag, Scrubbing bubbles that't a first for that odor, hope it clears up with a little airing. Keep us updated if it works.




Panders77 said:


> My LV Monogram Artsy!  I just got her not that long ago and I really love her!


Pam you are doing it up girl,  beautiful bag



MiaBorsa said:


> Finally moved into my Kors jet set tote.



Sarah the set is so beautiful and matches the house, PIcture perfect, love it!!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> She just arrived today and so beautiful ! My Isabelle in Peony:
> View attachment 2184847
> 
> 
> Love the color and of course Isabelle!



Rosie
Loved Isabelle from the first time seeing her and finally got one and she is just so easy to wear and carry. LOOVEEEEEEEE this Peony color and hope on day to get one. Congrats on this beauty.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally moved into my Kors jet set tote.


 Sarah, that bag is very nice and looks like it would be light weight to carry. kc


----------



## bestrdh

Just cut off the tags:  




Love this set!!  The leather is soooo yummy and soft.


----------



## Panders77

elbgrl said:


> Congrats - beautiful!



Thank you elbgrl


----------



## MiaBorsa

bestrdh said:


> Just cut off the tags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this set!!  The leather is soooo yummy and soft.



Nice!  I love the vanilla color.


----------



## Geekygal16

I was cleaning out my closet today so I took pics of my bag collection.  Here are my non-Dooneys.  I posted my Dooneys in the other post.


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Just Acquired This Little Beauty On Ebay For Only $9.00.

I Am So In Love With It. *


----------



## never_wear_it_t

VeraBradley2013 said:


> *Just Acquired This Little Beauty On Ebay For Only $9.00.
> 
> I Am So In Love With It. *



How cute!  You got a great deal!


----------



## elbgrl

VeraBradley2013 said:


> *Just Acquired This Little Beauty On Ebay For Only $9.00.
> 
> I Am So In Love With It. *



That's darling!


----------



## elbgrl

Geekygal16 said:


> I was cleaning out my closet today so I took pics of my bag collection.  Here are my non-Dooneys.  I posted my Dooneys in the other post.



Very nice collection, but I'm not familiar with the first bag?


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Geekygal16 said:


> I was cleaning out my closet today so I took pics of my bag collection.  Here are my non-Dooneys.  I posted my Dooneys in the other post.




Fun collection, great colors!


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Very pretty MaryBel!!!  Was this anothe Mothers Day gift?  I really like that color.


 
Thanks Joy! I don't know how I missed your post!
Yes, it was another of the mother's day gifts, the ones from me to me


----------



## Geekygal16

elbgrl said:


> Very nice collection, but I'm not familiar with the first bag?


It's a Kate Spade Bowtie Stevie.  I saw a girl in the office carry it around one day and impulsively asked her about it.  Then I hunted it down.  I LOVE this bag.  It is just so pretty!!  But I don't use it often.  I'm more of a crossbody bag type of person and I live in a city so I like having fast access to everything.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Just got back from the Fossil Outlet.  Extra 25% off most bags and an extra 50% off a few older styles.

Got this baby for just $75!  Fossil Colby Tote in Green


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> Just got back from the Fossil Outlet.  Extra 25% off most bags and an extra 50% off a few older styles.
> 
> Got this baby for just $75!  Fossil Colby Tote in Green



CUTE bag, CL!!    I was in the Fossil outlet today, too!!  So many great sales at the outlet mall.  I scoped out several gorgeous bags but ended up with just one; this Cole Haan Village Hobo.   The leather is like BUTTAH!!      (And 50+20% off didn't hurt either!!)


----------



## elbgrl

never_wear_it_t said:


> Just got back from the Fossil Outlet.  Extra 25% off most bags and an extra 50% off a few older styles.
> 
> Got this baby for just $75!  Fossil Colby Tote in Green



Great looking bag!  Congrats


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> CUTE bag, CL!!    I was in the Fossil outlet today, too!!  So many great sales at the outlet mall.  I scoped out several gorgeous bags but ended up with just one; this Cole Haan Village Hobo.   The leather is like BUTTAH!!      (And 50+20% off didn't hurt either!!)



Beautiful bag Sarah!  I need to dip my toes in the Cole Haan Pond


----------



## elbgrl

Ordered the floral Kara from the online FOS and she's already shipped!

Then I went to the outlet and picked up this beauty.  The Isaac Mizrahi bag is a "suitcase" and had to go back so I was in the market for another "spectator" bag.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> CUTE bag, CL!!    I was in the Fossil outlet today, too!!  So many great sales at the outlet mall.  I scoped out several gorgeous bags but ended up with just one; this Cole Haan Village Hobo.   The leather is like BUTTAH!!      (And 50+20% off didn't hurt either!!)




Fabulous!


----------



## MrsKC

never_wear_it_t said:


> Just got back from the Fossil Outlet. Extra 25% off most bags and an extra 50% off a few older styles.
> 
> Got this baby for just $75! Fossil Colby Tote in Green


 

Oh, I have never seen anything like that before, very nice!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> CUTE bag, CL!!  I was in the Fossil outlet today, too!! So many great sales at the outlet mall. I scoped out several gorgeous bags but ended up with just one; this Cole Haan Village Hobo. The leather is like BUTTAH!!  (And 50+20% off didn't hurt either!!)


 
Sarah, looks like a great black bag and great deal. .


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Ordered the floral Kara from the online FOS and she's already shipped!
> 
> Then I went to the outlet and picked up this beauty. The Isaac Mizrahi bag is a "suitcase" and had to go back so I was in the market for another "spectator" bag.
> View attachment 2193818


 

Well, Rosie--be sure to post up her replacement!  kc


----------



## never_wear_it_t

elbgrl said:


> Ordered the floral Kara from the online FOS and she's already shipped!
> 
> Then I went to the outlet and picked up this beauty.  The Isaac Mizrahi bag is a "suitcase" and had to go back so I was in the market for another "spectator" bag.
> View attachment 2193818




I looked at that  bag today in taupe/purple.  It's so cute!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I'm not a huge Vera Bradley fan as handbags, but my daughters are.  They're having 50% off this weekend, too.  I got totes, pencils, flip flops.  Great deals at the outlets if you can go!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Ordered the floral Kara from the online FOS and she's already shipped!
> 
> Then I went to the outlet and picked up this beauty.  The Isaac Mizrahi bag is a "suitcase" and had to go back so I was in the market for another "spectator" bag.
> View attachment 2193818


Ooooh, nice!   I saw lots of Kristins today.  


elbgrl said:


> Beautiful bag Sarah!  I need to dip my toes in the Cole Haan Pond


Thanks, Rosie.  You definitely do need to take a look at CH bags and shoes.


MrsKC said:


> Sarah, looks like a great black bag and great deal. .


Thanks, KC!  I'm a sucker for a sale.


never_wear_it_t said:


> I looked at that  bag today in taupe/purple.  It's so cute!


My BFF was looking at the taupe/purple and I believe another blue combo, too.  She was really loving the Kristin hobos.


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I'm not a huge Vera Bradley fan as handbags, but my daughters are.  They're having 50% off this weekend, too.  I got totes, pencils, flip flops.  Great deals at the outlets if you can go!



The Saks Off 5th store at the outlets was having 30% off Mark by Mark Jacobs and other designer bags; Kate Spade was having 40+20% off purses; Cole Haan 50+20%, and even Tory Burch was having a sale.  It wasn't too crowded when we got to the outlets this morning, but after lunch the crowds were building.  My friend and I bought clothes at Chicos outlet, then tried on shoes and finished up the day looking at purses.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> The Saks Off 5th store at the outlets was having 30% off Mark by Mark Jacobs and other designer bags; Kate Spade was having 40+20% off purses; Cole Haan 50+20%, and even Tory Burch was having a sale.  It wasn't too crowded when we got to the outlets this morning, but after lunch the crowds were building.  My friend and I bought clothes at Chicos outlet, then tried on shoes and finished up the day looking at purses.



Sounds so fun!  My BFF was busy today, so I went alone.  I skipped clothes and shoes and just looked at bags, rushing back home before the kids got off the bus.


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> Just got back from the Fossil Outlet. Extra 25% off most bags and an extra 50% off a few older styles.
> 
> Got this baby for just $75! Fossil Colby Tote in Green


 


MiaBorsa said:


> CUTE bag, CL!!  I was in the Fossil outlet today, too!! So many great sales at the outlet mall. I scoped out several gorgeous bags but ended up with just one; this Cole Haan Village Hobo. The leather is like BUTTAH!!  (And 50+20% off didn't hurt either!!)


 
Gorgeous bags ladies!
I was thinking on not going to the outlet this weekend but now you made me change my mind a little bit, so now I'm in maybe status


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Ordered the floral Kara from the online FOS and *she's already shipped!*
> 
> Then I went to the outlet and picked up this beauty. The Isaac Mizrahi bag is a "suitcase" and had to go back so I was in the market for another "spectator" bag.
> View attachment 2193818


 
Wow, that was fast! What time did you place your order?

ETA: I just saw my shipping notice for my first order (2 karas)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> The Saks Off 5th store at the outlets was having 30% off Mark by Mark Jacobs and other designer bags; Kate Spade was having 40+20% off purses; Cole Haan 50+20%, and even Tory Burch was having a sale. It wasn't too crowded when we got to the outlets this morning, but after lunch the crowds were building. My friend and I bought clothes at Chicos outlet, then tried on shoes and finished up the day looking at purses.


 
WOW, that sounds like a lot of fun! Now I wanna go to the outlet but to a good one. Now I wish we would have gone to Chicago again!


----------



## Pixie RN

Sarah, whenever you're tired of your latest Cole Hahn acquisition, you have "my permission" to send it up to southwest Okie land. It looks like a bag that will wear beautifully.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Sarah, whenever you're tired of your latest Cole Hahn acquisition, you have "my permIission" to send it up to southwest Okie land. It looks like a bag that will wear beautifully.



Pixie-  The Cole Haan is my favorite type of bag...a medium hobo made of squishy leather and lots of functionality inside.  I know I will get lots of use from this one!  Thanks.  :kiss:


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*My Two Favorite Coach Wristlets*


----------



## MrsKC

VeraBradley2013 said:


> *My Two Favorite Coach Wristlets*


 
Oh, those are so cute! I can see why they are your favorites. kc


----------



## handbags4me

VeraBradley2013 said:


> *My Two Favorite Coach Wristlets*



Love those turn locks!  Those are adorable.  I love the box they are photographed in too.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

VeraBradley2013 said:


> *My Two Favorite Coach Wristlets*



These are too cute!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

OMGosh!  Look what I found!

I picked up this small tin of mints at the VB outlet on Friday morning, but just opened them today for the first time.  They are tiny purses!!!  How cute is that?!  If I had known how cute they were, I would have seriously stocked up.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG, how cute!!


----------



## Panders77

never_wear_it_t said:


> OMGosh!  Look what I found!
> 
> I picked up this small tin of mints at the VB outlet on Friday morning, but just opened them today for the first time.  They are tiny purses!!!  How cute is that?!  If I had known how cute they were, I would have seriously stocked up.



That is adorable!


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> OMGosh! Look what I found!
> 
> I picked up this small tin of mints at the VB outlet on Friday morning, but just opened them today for the first time. They are tiny purses!!! How cute is that?! If I had known how cute they were, I would have seriously stocked up.


 
They are super cute!


----------



## MaryBel

My latest addition or should I say addiction? 
I know the fob doesn't go with it, I was trying to take a pic of the fob and forgot to remove it so it's in all the duffle pics


----------



## never_wear_it_t

That is the BEST color!!


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> That is the BEST color!!


 
Thank you! I really like it!


----------



## MaryBel

Today I moved into my Brahmin Mitch in Locket.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> My latest addition or should I say addiction?
> I know the fob doesn't go with it, I was trying to take a pic of the fob and forgot to remove it so it's in all the duffle pics





MaryBel said:


> Today I moved into my Brahmin Mitch in Locket.



Gorgeous bags, MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have been TRYING to be good, but I made the mistake of going to the mall today.  Unfortunately the Brighton Boutique SAs were busy unpacking the new spring/summer merchandise and WOW, what a bunch of cute things.   But I digress...

I couldn't resist the new Barbados shoulder bag in GOLD  (omg!).   So SHIIIIIIIIIINEY!!!!   I have owned the Barbados in three other colors; love the lightweight functionality.   Here she is...







Leaving the mall I made the mistake of strolling through Macy's, where I discovered several MKors Bedford bags on clearance.  25% off plus 20% STAR rewards, plus a gift card I got for my birthday netted me this Bedford Bowling Satchel in navy for $74!!!   YAY!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, MB!


 
Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I have been TRYING to be good, but I made the mistake of going to the mall today.  Unfortunately the Brighton Boutique SAs were busy unpacking the new spring/summer merchandise and WOW, what a bunch of cute things.   But I digress...
> 
> I couldn't resist the new Barbados shoulder bag in GOLD  (omg!).   So SHIIIIIIIIIINEY!!!!   I have owned the Barbados in three other colors; love the lightweight functionality.   Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving the mall I made the mistake of strolling through Macy's, where I discovered several MKors Bedford bags on clearance.  25% off plus 20% STAR rewards, plus a gift card I got for my birthday netted me this Bedford Bowling Satchel in navy for $74!!!   YAY!!


 

WOW, both are gorgeous but the MK is stunning! Love it in blue!


----------



## elbgrl

Wow!  Two beauties MaryBel!  I think after totes, the Coach duffles are my favorite styles to carry.  That blue is gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I have been TRYING to be good, but I made the mistake of going to the mall today.  Unfortunately the Brighton Boutique SAs were busy unpacking the new spring/summer merchandise and WOW, what a bunch of cute things.   But I digress...
> 
> I couldn't resist the new Barbados shoulder bag in GOLD  (omg!).   So SHIIIIIIIIIINEY!!!!   I have owned the Barbados in three other colors; love the lightweight functionality.   Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving the mall I made the mistake of strolling through Macy's, where I discovered several MKors Bedford bags on clearance.  25% off plus 20% STAR rewards, plus a gift card I got for my birthday netted me this Bedford Bowling Satchel in navy for $74!!!   YAY!!



Beautiful bags Sarah!  The color on the MK is so rich!


----------



## elbgrl

Scored a Juicy palm tree fob for my Copa:  




And Kara arrived from the FOS.  Love!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Wow! Two beauties MaryBel! I think after totes, the Coach duffles are my favorite styles to carry. That blue is gorgeous!


 
Thanks Rosie! I agree, at first I wasn't very convinced on the duffles but now, it's one of my favorite styles.



elbgrl said:


> Scored a Juicy palm tree fob for my Copa:
> 
> View attachment 2201417
> 
> 
> And Kara arrived from the FOS. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2201418


 
Oh, I need to find a palm tree fob for my copas! You got Kara on Friday's sale right? What a fantastic price! I received 2 of the 3 I orderded. The other one is scheduled for tomorrow. I'm so glad I ordered the 3rd one, that way there's no chance my sister might attempt to convince my mom to give it to her. And then tomorrow I might go to the outlet to return the one I got at 50%.


----------



## MaryBel

New favorite from TJMaxx. Arcadia tote in ink blue (Funny, I never saw it at my store and suddenly I found it on clearance $119 - down from $169)


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MaryBel said:


> New favorite from TJMaxx. Arcadia tote in ink blue (Funny, I never saw it at my store and suddenly I found it on clearance $119 - down from $169)



I am loving all these blue bags today!  Maybe someone returned this from another store?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> WOW, both are gorgeous but the MK is stunning! Love it in blue!


Thanks!


elbgrl said:


> Beautiful bags Sarah!  The color on the MK is so rich!


Thanks!


elbgrl said:


> Scored a Juicy palm tree fob for my Copa:
> 
> View attachment 2201417
> 
> 
> And Kara arrived from the FOS.  Love!
> 
> View attachment 2201418


Love the fob and Kara!    (My daughter's name is Cara!)


MaryBel said:


> New favorite from TJMaxx. Arcadia tote in ink blue (Funny, I never saw it at my store and suddenly I found it on clearance $119 - down from $169)



Another blue one!   Nice!


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> I am loving all these blue bags today!  Maybe someone returned this from another store?


 
Hmm, now that you mentioned it, I remember seeing this blue color Arcadias at another store, don't remember the styles but I remember the color. I think you are right, it was probably a return.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Another blue one!   Nice!


 
Thank you! I love Arcadia bags. I have a few but have only carried one but it's becoming one of those that you keep going back to. I love how they are structured but the patent leather is still soft. And also really good for rainy days!


----------



## MrsKC

never_wear_it_t said:


> OMGosh! Look what I found!
> 
> I picked up this small tin of mints at the VB outlet on Friday morning, but just opened them today for the first time. They are tiny purses!!! How cute is that?! If I had known how cute they were, I would have seriously stocked up.


 

Those are just darling!!  kc



MaryBel said:


> My latest addition or should I say addiction?
> I know the fob doesn't go with it, I was trying to take a pic of the fob and forgot to remove it so it's in all the duffle pics


 
I love it when you post pics of your addiction MB! The color is lovely! 



MaryBel said:


> Today I moved into my Brahmin Mitch in Locket.


 
Oh so pretty!



MiaBorsa said:


> I have been TRYING to be good, but I made the mistake of going to the mall today. Unfortunately the Brighton Boutique SAs were busy unpacking the new spring/summer merchandise and WOW, what a bunch of cute things. But I digress...
> 
> I couldn't resist the new Barbados shoulder bag in GOLD (omg!). So SHIIIIIIIIIINEY!!!! I have owned the Barbados in three other colors; love the lightweight functionality. Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving the mall I made the mistake of strolling through Macy's, where I discovered several MKors Bedford bags on clearance. 25% off plus 20% STAR rewards, plus a gift card I got for my birthday netted me this Bedford Bowling Satchel in navy for $74!!! YAY!!


 
How lovely, is that metallic??



elbgrl said:


> Scored a Juicy palm tree fob for my Copa:
> 
> Awww.......so cute!!
> 
> View attachment 2201417
> 
> 
> And Kara arrived from the FOS. Love!
> 
> View attachment 2201418


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> How lovely, is that metallic??



Yep, she's gold metallic!  I'm like a crow with shiny objects!!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I love it when you post pics of your addiction MB! The color is lovely!
> 
> Oh so pretty!


 
Thanks kc! I love it, well you know me, I love all tones of blue!


----------



## Judy1123

Trying to catch up, late in showing pic's here are my DB outlet buys when it was 65% off sale
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Judy1123

Here is my Nordie sale MK this bag is so light to carry took it to the city, for a late Mom day with daughter


----------



## Judy1123

And this is the best one, granddaughter in Fort Hood,Tx and daughter who went to work a week in Austin both went to the outlets DB and Brahmin and I got this


----------



## Judy1123

A tote in black with silver metal, a Ipad case, and key fobs, bracelet, and lunch tote, just loving it!


----------



## Judy1123

. Added pic from outlet day...KS to cute


----------



## 1fabmom

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2205719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Added pic from outlet day...KS to cute



Adorable! I need this bag in my life! What's the name of this bag and what material is it?


----------



## Judy1123

The tote is Kate Spade and I say it is coated cotton...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Holy cow!  Lots of beautiful stuff, Judy!!    Each one is prettier than the last.  Congrats on a very successful outlet trip!


----------



## handbags4me

Judy1123 said:


> And this is the best one, granddaughter in Fort Hood,Tx and daughter who went to work a week in Austin both went to the outlets DB and Brahmin and I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205615



I LOVE the Brahmin pieces!  I wish I could make it to the Brahmin outlet someday.  Their leather goods are so beautiful - a favorite of mine.


----------



## VeraBradley2013

Judy1123 said:


> And this is the best one, granddaughter in Fort Hood,Tx and daughter who went to work a week in Austin both went to the outlets DB and Brahmin and I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205615



*Love The Brahmin Items!

I Only Have Two Brahmin Things (Wallet & Cosmetic Bag), But I Got Mine Both At The Dillard's Sale. *

*Thanks So Much For Sharing.*



Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2205719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Added pic from outlet day...KS to cute



*Very Cute Kate Spade Set! Love The Print. *


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Judy1123 said:


> And this is the best one, granddaughter in Fort Hood,Tx and daughter who went to work a week in Austin both went to the outlets DB and Brahmin and I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205615




These are so classy!  Love it all!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I just got my favorite bag, ever! (Tied with my Coach Amelia) I have wanted this bag for years, but I didn't want to pay $350+  on ebay for a fabric bag.  I don't care how pretty it is, it's just fabric and I have my limits.  I am so in love.   This could maybe be the bag that finally puts my obsessive searching to rest.


----------



## handbags4me

never_wear_it_t said:


> I just got my favorite bag, ever! (Tied with my Coach Amelia) I have wanted this bag for years, but I didn't want to pay $350+  on ebay for a fabric bag.  I don't care how pretty it is, it's just fabric and I have my limits.  I am so in love.   This could maybe be the bag that finally puts my obsessive searching to rest.



so cute!!  congrats.


----------



## elbgrl

never_wear_it_t said:


> I just got my favorite bag, ever! (Tied with my Coach Amelia) I have wanted this bag for years, but I didn't want to pay $350+  on ebay for a fabric bag.  I don't care how pretty it is, it's just fabric and I have my limits.  I am so in love.   This could maybe be the bag that finally puts my obsessive searching to rest.




Beautiful!  I love it!


----------



## elbgrl

Judy1123 said:


> And this is the best one, granddaughter in Fort Hood,Tx and daughter who went to work a week in Austin both went to the outlets DB and Brahmin and I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205615




Gorgeous Brahmin!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> New favorite from TJMaxx. Arcadia tote in ink blue (Funny, I never saw it at my store and suddenly I found it on clearance $119 - down from $169)



Great looking tote MaryBel!  I really like this one.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

handbags4me said:


> so cute!!  congrats.





elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!  I love it!



Thanks, guys!


----------



## Judy1123

Thank you ladies for looking at my outlet buys, and loving my Brahmin goodies!!


----------



## MaryBel

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2205719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Added pic from outlet day...KS to cute


 
Nice haul Judy!
Can't wait to go to a Brahmin outlet. Hopefully on August. Do they have good deals?


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> I just got my favorite bag, ever! (Tied with my Coach Amelia) I have wanted this bag for years, but I didn't want to pay $350+  on ebay for a fabric bag.  I don't care how pretty it is, it's just fabric and I have my limits.  I am so in love.   This could maybe be the bag that finally puts my obsessive searching to rest.


 
WOW, this bag is gorgeous! No wonder you were obsessing about it.
So now you got me intrigued, how did you get it if not at ebay?


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Great looking tote MaryBel!  I really like this one.


 
Thanks Rosie!
I love it too since the color is a blue that looks a bit purple, and I like how it contrasts with the red from the paint on the trim.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MaryBel said:


> WOW, this bag is gorgeous! No wonder you were obsessing about it.
> So now you got me intrigued, how did you get it if not at ebay?



Oh, I did buy it from ebay.  It just took a couple years of waiting, watching, searching.  Then one day, someone listed it for only $249 NWT and I grabbed it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I just got my favorite bag, ever! (Tied with my Coach Amelia) I have wanted this bag for years, but I didn't want to pay $350+  on ebay for a fabric bag.  I don't care how pretty it is, it's just fabric and I have my limits.  I am so in love.   This could maybe be the bag that finally puts my obsessive searching to rest.



Oh my!   That's a beauty, CL!  What's her name??   Absolutely gorgeous; congrats on finding her.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh my!   That's a beauty, CL!  What's her name??   Absolutely gorgeous; congrats on finding her.



Thanks, Sarah!  She's a large Sophia #16384.  I was going to take her out today, but because my daily "uniform" consists of darkwash jeans, I decided to take my green Fossil with me instead.


----------



## MiaBorsa

You need to carry that bag, girl!   You know I am STILL watching the black Amelia on FOS since I missed the exotic.  I know she's too big for me but I still love to look at her.  I need to go look at your pics again, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> Oh, I did buy it from ebay.  It just took a couple years of waiting, watching, searching.  Then one day, someone listed it for only $249 NWT and I grabbed it!


 
ah, that's nice that you were able to get it after a long search. It's really pretty. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> You need to carry that bag, girl!   You know I am STILL watching* the black Amelia* on FOS since I missed the exotic.  I know she's too big for me but I still love to look at her.  I need to go look at your pics again, lol.


 
I'm always looking at that one too, and now lately at the gray bohemian duffle too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm always looking at that one too, and now lately at the gray bohemian duffle too.



Thank goodness I have no interest in the gray boho.     One Boho is enough!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thank goodness I have no interest in the gray boho.  One Boho is enough!!


 
Well. I wanted the brown when it was on FOS but then it disappeared, and now this one is available, so it's making me wonder if I'd like this one more. I know I could decide if I had them both IRL. We'll see.


----------



## MaryBel

Yesterday evening went to the mall and found this bag. The brand is T Tahari, I think the T is because is a 'Tech-Friendly bag' according to the label. It has 3 compartments, the center one with magnetic closure and then one zippered one in the fron and one in the back (the one in the back is padded so if you put an ipad or small laptop, it will be protected). The leather is so nice, feels like legacy and the color is gorgeous. What doyou think? And to make it even better, was 50% off, from $298 to $149.


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Purchased This Beautiful Handbag Today.

It Was Just Sitting On A Shelf In The Clearance Section.

Was Marked Down To $10.99, But When I Got Up to The Register It Rang Up For Only $3.99!

SCORE! *


----------



## VeraBradley2013

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday evening went to the mall and found this bag. The brand is T Tahari, I think the T is because is a 'Tech-Friendly bag' according to the label. It has 3 compartments, the center one with magnetic closure and then one zippered one in the fron and one in the back (the one in the back is padded so if you put an ipad or small laptop, it will be protected). The leather is so nice, feels like legacy and the color is gorgeous. What doyou think? And to make it even better, was 50% off, from $298 to $149.



I Love This Bag! The Color Is TDF.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday evening went to the mall and found this bag. The brand is T Tahari, I think the T is because is a 'Tech-Friendly bag' according to the label. It has 3 compartments, the center one with magnetic closure and then one zippered one in the fron and one in the back (the one in the back is padded so if you put an ipad or small laptop, it will be protected). The leather is so nice, feels like legacy and the color is gorgeous. What doyou think? And to make it even better, was 50% off, from $298 to $149.




This is so beautiful!  I love that dark purple.  I've looked at Tahari bags at TJMaxx before and they're really nice bags!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

VeraBradley2013 said:


> *Purchased This Beautiful Handbag Today.
> 
> It Was Just Sitting On A Shelf In The Clearance Section.
> 
> Was Marked Down To $10.99, But When I Got Up to The Register It Rang Up For Only $3.99!
> 
> SCORE! *



$3.99!  Wow!  What an amazing price for a bag! I can barely buy a gallon of milk for that price. Enjoy it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday evening went to the mall and found this bag. The brand is T Tahari, I think the T is because is a 'Tech-Friendly bag' according to the label. It has 3 compartments, the center one with magnetic closure and then one zippered one in the fron and one in the back (the one in the back is padded so if you put an ipad or small laptop, it will be protected). The leather is so nice, feels like legacy and the color is gorgeous. What doyou think? And to make it even better, was 50% off, from $298 to $149.


Very nice, MB.  Love the color.


VeraBradley2013 said:


> *Purchased This Beautiful Handbag Today.
> 
> It Was Just Sitting On A Shelf In The Clearance Section.
> 
> Was Marked Down To $10.99, But When I Got Up to The Register It Rang Up For Only $3.99!
> 
> SCORE! *


Wow, what a deal!  Congrats.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> You need to carry that bag, girl!   You know I am STILL watching the black Amelia on FOS since I missed the exotic.  I know she's too big for me but I still love to look at her.  I need to go look at your pics again, lol.



I carried it today.  I had to iron a pair of white capris, but it was worth it.


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Forgot About This Little Beauty. 

Got It For A Steal ~ Only $10.00.*


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> I carried it today.  I had to iron a pair of white capris, but it was worth it.



Good girl!   I'll bet you looked fabulous, dahling!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

VeraBradley2013 said:


> *Forgot About This Little Beauty.
> 
> Got It For A Steal ~ Only $10.00.*



Cute!!  You are quite the bargain shopper, VB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, y'all know I am a wallet ho.  I got my SHINY GOLD wallet today to match my new Brighton Barbados hobo.  OMG...LOVE!!!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

VeraBradley2013 said:


> *Forgot About This Little Beauty.
> 
> Got It For A Steal ~ Only $10.00.*



Very cute!  You really know where to look for the bargains!  I should take lessons.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, y'all know I am a wallet ho.  I got my SHINY GOLD wallet today to match my new Brighton Barbados hobo.  OMG...LOVE!!!!




Fabulous!


----------



## MaryBel

VeraBradley2013 said:


> I Love This Bag! The Color Is TDF.


 
Thank you!



never_wear_it_t said:


> This is so beautiful! I love that dark purple. I've looked at Tahari bags at TJMaxx before and they're really nice bags!


 
I've seen them too but this one felt even nicer. The leather just feels so soft and smooth, like legacy, and the color looks so close to the marine color, it might stop me from getting something in marine. I said might 



MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice, MB. Love the color.


 
Thanks Sarah! That's one of the things that got me! beautiful leather and a beautiful color. I also love the zipper compartments, it's similar to one MK bag, I don't remember the name. SIU Mom was looking for it in red.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, y'all know I am a wallet ho. I got my SHINY GOLD wallet today to match my new Brighton Barbados hobo. OMG...LOVE!!!!


 
Ooooh, nice! It looks so summery!


----------



## MaryBel

Found a few goodies this weekend

Poppy floral scarf print tote (40%)
Legacy CB Molly (50% aand then 25%)
Hamptons tote (30% and then 40%)
MK hamilton studded N/S tote (25% then 20%)


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Found a few goodies this weekend
> 
> Poppy floral scarf print tote (40%)
> Legacy CB Molly (50% aand then 25%)
> Hamptons tote (30% and then 40%)
> MK hamilton studded N/S tote (25% then 20%)


 

More beauties, MaryBel!  

I really love he Poppy floral print.  Did you find her at Macy's?  I may "need" something in that print!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> More beauties, MaryBel!
> 
> I really love he Poppy floral print.  Did you find her at Macy's?  I may "need" something in that print!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Thanks Sue!
No, I got it at herbergers. They had a coupon yesterday for 40% on one item so I picked this one. Retails 178, got it for 114 with tax. 

I got lucky since I didn't check my emails during the weekend, so while I was checking for DH in the car, I started checking them on my phone and saw the coupon and made him stop at the store. I didn't even print it, they scanned it from my phone. Too bad it was only valid in store, they had more selection online than at my store.

I saw it is available on Macy's site. It is med-small, kind of like the charleston tote, very light and it has a very pretty raspberry satin linning.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sue!
> No, I got it at herbergers. They had a coupon yesterday for 40% on one item so I picked this one. Retails 178, got it for 114 with tax.
> 
> I got lucky since I didn't check my emails during the weekend, so while I was checking for DH in the car, I started checking them on my phone and saw the coupon and made him stop at the store. I didn't even print it, they scanned it from my phone. Too bad it was only valid in store, they had more selection online than at my store.
> 
> I saw it is available on Macy's site. It is med-small, kind of like the charleston tote, very light and it has a very pretty raspberry satin linning.


 
Thanks for the info on this darling bag, MaryBel!

I'll keep my eyes open for a good price on one in the same fabric.  I love the colors including a raspberry lining!  


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

Very nice haul MaryBel!  I've had my eye on that Poppy - its a real cute pattern.


----------



## Panders77

MaryBel said:


> Found a few goodies this weekend
> 
> Poppy floral scarf print tote (40%)
> Legacy CB Molly (50% aand then 25%)
> Hamptons tote (30% and then 40%)
> MK hamilton studded N/S tote (25% then 20%)



Very nice MaryBel, I love that studded MK!


----------



## justwatchin

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, y'all know I am a wallet ho.  I got my SHINY GOLD wallet today to match my new Brighton Barbados hobo.  OMG...LOVE!!!!



Love this color!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Very nice haul MaryBel!  I've had my eye on that Poppy - its a real cute pattern.


 
Thanks Rosie! I agree, it's really pretty. I'm so glad I found it in blue.



Panders77 said:


> Very nice MaryBel, I love that studded MK!


 
Thanks Pam!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Found a few goodies this weekend
> 
> Poppy floral scarf print tote (40%)
> Legacy CB Molly (50% aand then 25%)
> Hamptons tote (30% and then 40%)
> MK hamilton studded N/S tote (25% then 20%)


Nice haul, MB!!  I love the poppy tote.  


justwatchin said:


> Love this color!


Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's MBMJ "Fran" in praline color.       I scooped her from Bloomie's F&F (free shipping and no tax    )


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's MBMJ "Fran" in praline color.       I scooped her from Bloomie's F&F (free shipping and no tax    )



She's a beauty Sarah!  Love that color!


----------



## elbgrl

Okay so new to me from the bay,  I just discovered Coach Madison Maggie :

Here's signature gathered in gold:




And embellished leather in taupe:


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Coach Hamptons Small Watercolor Stripe Weekend Tote!

Just Arrived This Afternoon.*


----------



## elbgrl

VB I have this same tote - have had it for years, and I love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> She's a beauty Sarah!  Love that color!


Thanks Rosie.  My first Marc Jacobs but certainly not my last!!  


elbgrl said:


> Okay so new to me from the bay,  I just discovered Coach Madison Maggie :
> 
> Here's signature gathered in gold:
> 
> View attachment 2218798
> 
> 
> And embellished leather in taupe:
> 
> View attachment 2218799


Ooooooo, nice!   I like Maggie!!   


VeraBradley2013 said:


> *Coach Hamptons Small Watercolor Stripe Weekend Tote!
> 
> Just Arrived This Afternoon.*


Cute tote!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice haul, MB!!  I love the poppy tote.


 
thanks Sarah! The poppy tote is really pretty. I saw it today at Macy's
they are having 20% on full price and 20% on the reduced stuff, plus extra 20% if you have a rewards coupon.



MiaBorsa said:


> Here's MBMJ "Fran" in praline color.       I scooped her from Bloomie's F&F (free shipping and no tax    )


 
WOW, Gorgeous! Congrats!



elbgrl said:


> Okay so new to me from the bay,  I just discovered Coach Madison Maggie :
> 
> Here's signature gathered in gold:
> 
> View attachment 2218798
> 
> 
> And embellished leather in taupe:
> 
> View attachment 2218799


 
Rosie, congrats on your new maggies. They are so pretty, especially the second one.



VeraBradley2013 said:


> *Coach Hamptons Small Watercolor Stripe Weekend Tote!*
> 
> *Just Arrived This Afternoon.*


 
Your tote is so cute. Love the colors! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Coach Legacy E/W Duffle in deep port.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Legacy E/W Duffle in deep port.


 
WOW, you are fast! Congrats!
Love this color. I need to see this style duffle IRL to see if it works for me, although I should just stay away from the duffles, I was just counting them and they seemed to have multiplied. Don't know how that happened


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here she is for size comparison: 

To REGULAR duffle...






To ROMY...






To Patricia...


----------



## elbgrl

Oh Sarah, you got my bag!  I've looked at this one, in this color, a hundred times in the last few days!
The only thing that holds me back, is I need to know if the strap can be doubled, cause I don't like a real long strap.

Congratulations on your beautiful new duffle!  OMG!  What a beautiful color!


----------



## elbgrl

Ok I have been sooooo bad!

From the FOS. And PCE

Ticking stripe wristlets and zebra wristlets



And also from the FOS Candace


----------



## elbgrl

An Ebay deal ticking stripe tote.  I didn't realize I would like this so much!  



And finally The Most Beautiful Bag in the World!  Ultramarine Patent Lindsey



I loaded up the ticking stripe tote and used it today - its a wonderful bag!  I can see this becoming my go to bag for the summer!
The ultramarine lindsey is so beautiful I just look at it and am almost afraid to use it!&#9829;


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Oh Sarah, you got my bag!  I've looked at this one, in this color, a hundred times in the last few days!
> The only thing that holds me back, is I need to know if the strap can be doubled, cause I don't like a real long strap.
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful new duffle!  OMG!  What a beautiful color!



Thanks, Rosie.  I totally love this bag!  It's the perfect size for my "stuff" and very lightweight and easy to get into.  I have not doubled the strap but I saw someone's pic on the Coach board who had doubled her strap.  For me, the shortest strap adjustment works great; the bag hangs just about waist height which I find very comfy.  

I guess this is more of a fall color, but I'm loading her up today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> An Ebay deal ticking stripe tote.  I didn't realize I would like this so much!
> View attachment 2228005
> 
> 
> And finally The Most Beautiful Bag in the World!  Ultramarine Patent Lindsey
> View attachment 2228006
> 
> 
> I loaded up the ticking stripe tote and used it today - its a wonderful bag!  I can see this becoming my go to bag for the summer!
> The ultramarine lindsey is so beautiful I just look at it and am almost afraid to use it!&#9829;



Whoa!!   Gorgeous haul, Rosie!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Exotic Lindsey from FOS...


----------



## StillWG

Another beauty for your collection, Sarah!  

Congratulations on picking her up!


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

Hi Sue and Sarah!

Twins on the Lindsey


----------



## elbgrl

A couple of other keepers from the FOS

Petal patent Juliette
	

		
			
		

		
	




And poppy floral tote



From the outlet nearby zebra/marine duffle



And ... Don't laugh .... The cutest lily Pulitzer beach tote courtesy of Estée Lauder!


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Hi Sue and Sarah!
> 
> Twins on the Lindsey
> 
> View attachment 2236996


----------



## MaryBel

Well, I was going to post the pics of the latest stuff I got, but maybe it's easier to just post the link to the coach thread since most of them are coach.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/fos-dillads-outlet-reveal-825260.html

And I know, I didn't spell Dillards correctly.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Well, I was going to post the pics of the latest stuff I got, but maybe it's easier to just post the link to the coach thread since most of them are coach.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/fos-dillads-outlet-reveal-825260.html
> 
> And I know, I didn't spell Dillards correctly.


 

Oh my!  What a busy lady you've been!  All those gorgeous bags....from the past days and today!  


 Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Oh my! What a busy lady you've been! All those gorgeous bags....from the past days and today!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Thanks Sue!

I know. I've been quite weak. 
At least I didn't go to Macy's this weekend. I'm going to try to avoid going to the local stores and try to ignore the FOS. I've been good ignoring the other online stores (well, except dillards), so I just need to be strong with the FOS. I will try to avoid the outlet as well. Good thing I don't have anything to return.


----------



## MaryBel

Forgot about this ones, from last week visit to the outlet.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/a-tale-3-lailas-other-outlet-finds-reveal-824398.html

I'm so happy I got the first one, retails 1200! Got it at $300! And actually ended up with 2 since my outlet was giving me very limited info on them, so I got one from another outlet and it was shipped to me but then last weekend they went even cheaper (from 349 to 300) and by that time my outlet already had them, so I got one at my outlet at 300 and today I returned the one I got shipped which was 349.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sue!
> 
> I know. I've been quite weak.
> At least I didn't go to Macy's this weekend. *I'm going to try to avoid going to the local stores and try to ignore the FOS.* I've been good ignoring the other online stores (well, except dillards), so I just need to be strong with the FOS. I will try to avoid the outlet as well. Good thing I don't have anything to return.


 
  I know the feeling!  I keep telling myself that I can't buy anything more....packing everything up is an eye opener for sure!  However....there's always just this one more bargain.....

I love the weather we are having this weekend!  Looks like it's about the same there as here.  Enjoy!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> I know the feeling!  I keep telling myself that I can't buy anything more....packing everything up is an eye opener for sure!  However....there's always just this one more bargain.....
> 
> I love the weather we are having this weekend!  Looks like it's about the same there as here.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
I agree, that's why avoiding the stores is the best choice, no temptation even for bargains. 

Yes, it seems summer is finally here. Loving it!
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> A couple of other keepers from the FOS
> 
> Petal patent Juliette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237003
> 
> 
> And poppy floral tote
> View attachment 2237004
> 
> 
> From the outlet nearby zebra/marine duffle
> View attachment 2237007
> 
> 
> And ... Don't laugh .... The cutest lily Pulitzer beach tote courtesy of Estée Lauder!
> View attachment 2237009


Great looking stuff, Rosie.   Don't you love the exotic Lindsey!??   Yeah!


MaryBel said:


> Well, I was going to post the pics of the latest stuff I got, but maybe it's easier to just post the link to the coach thread since most of them are coach.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/fos-dillads-outlet-reveal-825260.html
> 
> And I know, I didn't spell Dillards correctly.



Another big haul, MB!   Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Another big haul, MB!   Enjoy!


 
Thanks Sarah!


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*One Of My All Time Favorite Handbag Was From Coach.

It's The Large Leah Polka Dot Tote. I Purchased This Handbag In March Of 2010, And I Carried It For A Year Straight.

 It Was Also My First Coach.

I Still Love It. *


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, *y'all know I am a wallet ho.*  I got my SHINY GOLD wallet today to match my new Brighton Barbados hobo.  OMG...LOVE!!!!





Beautiful set Sarah,


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> A couple of other keepers from the FOS
> 
> Petal patent Juliette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237003
> 
> 
> And poppy floral tote
> View attachment 2237004
> 
> 
> From the outlet nearby zebra/marine duffle
> View attachment 2237007
> 
> 
> And ... Don't laugh .... The cutest lily Pulitzer beach tote courtesy of Estée Lauder!
> View attachment 2237009




I adore Juliette and love the Poppy floral - the Poppy line is so darling and becoming such a fan of that series.

Rosie I do love GWP bags, they are the real throw down bags and never bat an eye.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> My latest addition or should I say addiction?
> I know the fob doesn't go with it, I was trying to take a pic of the fob and forgot to remove it so it's in all the duffle pics



MaryBel
Love the color and the fob, I keep kicking myself for not getting one on time.


----------



## hopi

Leaving the mall I made the mistake of strolling through Macy's, where I discovered several MKors Bedford bags on clearance.  25% off plus 20% STAR rewards, plus a gift card I got for my birthday netted me this Bedford Bowling Satchel in navy for $74!!!   YAY!!







[/QUOTE]

Sarah,
LOVE this bag and the navy is TDF, such a steal


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Legacy E/W Duffle in deep port.



WOW
Love this color and the E/W is my favorite for ease of access. Stunning


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Legacy E/W Duffle in deep port.



WOW
Love this  color and the E/W is my favorite for ease of access. Stunning


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Okay so new to me from the bay,  I just discovered Coach Madison Maggie :
> 
> Here's signature gathered in gold:
> 
> View attachment 2218798
> 
> 
> And embellished leather in taupe:
> 
> View attachment 2218799





elbgrl said:


> Ok I have been sooooo bad!
> 
> From the FOS. And PCE
> 
> Ticking stripe wristlets and zebra wristlets
> View attachment 2227995
> 
> 
> And also from the FOS Candace
> 
> View attachment 2228000





elbgrl said:


> An Ebay deal ticking stripe tote.  I didn't realize I would like this so much!
> View attachment 2228005
> 
> 
> And finally The Most Beautiful Bag in the World!  Ultramarine Patent Lindsey
> View attachment 2228006
> 
> 
> I loaded up the ticking stripe tote and used it today - its a wonderful bag!  I can see this becoming my go to bag for the summer!
> The ultramarine lindsey is so beautiful I just look at it and am almost afraid to use it!&#9829;





elbgrl said:


> A couple of other keepers from the FOS
> 
> Petal patent Juliette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237003
> 
> 
> And poppy floral tote
> View attachment 2237004
> 
> 
> From the outlet nearby zebra/marine duffle
> View attachment 2237007
> 
> 
> And ... Don't laugh .... The cutest lily Pulitzer beach tote courtesy of Estée Lauder!
> View attachment 2237009




Rosie,
There is no keeping up on your collection anymore, you are just hauling in the stuff. Beautiful bags, Coach FOS is just way to addicting.  They have locked me out.
It's a blessing and a curse!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Exotic Lindsey from FOS...



Sarah,
Such a beautiful picture of your Lindsey, Rosie & you got such an amazing price, I could not justify this purchase because my acorn Lindsey was just to close in color. 
The pleated bags hold their shape so perfectly.  Congrats.
Coach has locked me out, but I need to stop, still have not taken pics or posted of new ones.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Legacy E/W Duffle in deep port.



WOW
Love this  color and the E/W is my favorite for ease of access. Stunning


----------



## donnaoh

hopi said:


> Leaving the mall I made the mistake of strolling through Macy's, where I discovered several MKors Bedford bags on clearance.  25% off plus 20% STAR rewards, plus a gift card I got for my birthday netted me this Bedford Bowling Satchel in navy for $74!!!   YAY!!



Sarah,
LOVE this bag and the navy is TDF, such a steal[/QUOTE]
ok at $74 I would not walk away from that deal! I love that blue! so pretty! enjoy!


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> Leaving the mall I made the mistake of strolling through Macy's, where I discovered several MKors Bedford bags on clearance.  25% off plus 20% STAR rewards, plus a gift card I got for my birthday netted me this Bedford Bowling Satchel in navy for $74!!!   YAY!!


 
Sarah,
LOVE this bag and the navy is TDF, such a steal[/QUOTE]


Hopi, what a great deal you got, I would not be able to pass it up either!  kc


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I have been TRYING to be good, but I made the mistake of going to the mall today.  Unfortunately the Brighton Boutique SAs were busy unpacking the new spring/summer merchandise and WOW, what a bunch of cute things.   But I digress...
> 
> I couldn't resist the new Barbados shoulder bag in GOLD  (omg!).   So SHIIIIIIIIIINEY!!!!   I have owned the Barbados in three other colors; love the lightweight functionality.   Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving the mall I made the mistake of strolling through Macy's, where I discovered several MKors Bedford bags on clearance.  25% off plus 20% STAR rewards, plus a gift card I got for my birthday netted me this Bedford Bowling Satchel in navy for $74!!!   YAY!!



MrsKC,
Wish this bag was mine, but no matter how much stomping, fussing and begging I do Sarah never sends me anything.
Sorry I messed up her original post but she had that deleted pic thing and I deleted it and messed up her original post.
Either way it's Sarah's fault


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> MrsKC,
> Wish this bag was mine, but no matter how much stomping, fussing and begging I do Sarah never sends me anything.
> Sorry I messed up her original post but she had that deleted pic thing and I deleted it and messed up her original post.
> Either way it's Sarah's fault


 
Ahh....gotcha. I am so out of the loop on TPF. I did not go back far enought to see her original post. Sarah has great taste.....good for her and sorry/sad for you......  kc


----------



## Judy1123

My trip to Texas,Dallas to San Antonio, 2 reasons to go my granddaughter in Fort Hood/Army and her and I went girl shopping!! Every Mall and Outlet in 6 days! Didn't bring home MK, DB, because I have it here, but Brahmin retail store in Dallas, and outlet, WOW had a great time in 103 heat!!


----------



## MrsKC

Judy, your goodies are beautiful! Glad you had a great time and "shopped till you dropped" esp in that heat. I love that satchel with the palm trees. I dont have any Brahmin....but would love to.   kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

Judy1123 said:


> My trip to Texas,Dallas to San Antonio, 2 reasons to go my granddaughter in Fort Hood/Army and her and I went girl shopping!! Every Mall and Outlet in 6 days! Didn't bring home MK, DB, because I have it here, but Brahmin retail store in Dallas, and outlet, WOW had a great time in 103 heat!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256978
> View attachment 2256979



WOW, gorgeous stuff Judy!!  Congrats!   (Did you meet Kira at the Dallas store??   She's a sweetie.)


----------



## elbgrl

Judy1123 said:


> My trip to Texas,Dallas to San Antonio, 2 reasons to go my granddaughter in Fort Hood/Army and her and I went girl shopping!! Every Mall and Outlet in 6 days! Didn't bring home MK, DB, because I have it here, but Brahmin retail store in Dallas, and outlet, WOW had a great time in 103 heat!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256978
> View attachment 2256979



Congratulations, what a beautiful haul you got!


----------



## MaryBel

Judy1123 said:


> My trip to Texas,Dallas to San Antonio, 2 reasons to go my granddaughter in Fort Hood/Army and her and I went girl shopping!! Every Mall and Outlet in 6 days! Didn't bring home MK, DB, because I have it here, but Brahmin retail store in Dallas, and outlet, WOW had a great time in 103 heat!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256978
> View attachment 2256979


 
Awsome haul Judy! Congrats! Love all but especially the black satchel and the copa cabana Anabelle.

btw, what's the name of the black satchel? I have never seen that one before.

I would love to go to a Brahmin outlet. How are the prices?


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Judy1123 said:


> My trip to Texas,Dallas to San Antonio, 2 reasons to go my granddaughter in Fort Hood/Army and her and I went girl shopping!! Every Mall and Outlet in 6 days! Didn't bring home MK, DB, because I have it here, but Brahmin retail store in Dallas, and outlet, WOW had a great time in 103 heat!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256978
> View attachment 2256979


 
SWOOOON!!!    OMG!!!!!  I LOVE Brahmin and I would need medical help if I ever made it to the outlet in Texas!!!  I love your haul Judy!!!  gorgeous pieces.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

So I FINALLY found a MaryBel sale!!!!! and scored!!!   I got this Brahmin Anywhere Tote in the Birch from Macy's.  25% off, 20% off that and then the 20% coupon.  For some odd reason, I was not familiar with the Anywhere silhouette.  What rock was I hiding under?  Anyway.. I am very happy with this purchase!!


----------



## LitGeek

Cali Bag Lady said:


> So I FINALLY found a MaryBel sale!!!!! and scored!!!   I got this Brahmin Anywhere Tote in the Birch from Macy's.  25% off, 20% off that and then the 20% coupon.  For some odd reason, I was not familiar with the Anywhere silhouette.  What rock was I hiding under?  Anyway.. I am very happy with this purchase!!


*Cali Bag Lady* Woohoo  What a steal you got on this gorgeous bag! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## elbgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> So I FINALLY found a MaryBel sale!!!!! and scored!!!   I got this Brahmin Anywhere Tote in the Birch from Macy's.  25% off, 20% off that and then the 20% coupon.  For some odd reason, I was not familiar with the Anywhere silhouette.  What rock was I hiding under?  Anyway.. I am very happy with this purchase!!



Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> So I FINALLY found a MaryBel sale!!!!! and scored!!!   I got this Brahmin Anywhere Tote in the Birch from Macy's.  25% off, 20% off that and then the 20% coupon.  For some odd reason, I was not familiar with the Anywhere silhouette.  What rock was I hiding under?  Anyway.. I am very happy with this purchase!!


 
Awsome find Joy! Congrats! This style is really nice and you found it in a gorgeous color that will give you lots of use, I think that color will go with everything.

I love how the end of the zipper has the little magnet thing that makes it stick to the side of the bag. Did you notice that?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> So I FINALLY found a MaryBel sale!!!!! and scored!!!   I got this Brahmin Anywhere Tote in the Birch from Macy's.  25% off, 20% off that and then the 20% coupon.  For some odd reason, I was not familiar with the Anywhere silhouette.  What rock was I hiding under?  Anyway.. I am very happy with this purchase!!



   BEAUTIFUL!!!   Congrats on that new Brahmin, JJ!   "Practically Free!" is good!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

LitGeek said:


> *Cali Bag Lady* Woohoo  What a steal you got on this gorgeous bag! Congrats and enjoy!


 


elbgrl said:


> Beautiful, congrats!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!   Congrats on that new Brahmin, JJ!   "Practically Free!" is good!!


 
Thanks GFs!!!!  I am very happy with this purchase... but, oh yeah, practically makes it that much sweeter!!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Awsome find Joy! Congrats! This style is really nice and you found it in a gorgeous color that will give you lots of use, I think that color will go with everything.
> 
> I love how the end of the zipper has the little magnet thing that makes it stick to the side of the bag. Did you notice that?


 
I did NOT notice that!!!! LOL  OMG.. that is a great feature.  Thanks MaryBel!!! I LOVE this bag!!!!!


----------



## AmeeW

hopi said:


> Leaving the mall I made the mistake of strolling through Macy's, where I discovered several MKors Bedford bags on clearance.  25% off plus 20% STAR rewards, plus a gift card I got for my birthday netted me this Bedford Bowling Satchel in navy for $74!!!   YAY!!



Sarah,
LOVE this bag and the navy is TDF, such a steal[/QUOTE]
I was never a huge Michael Kors fan but this is cuuuute!! And what a stea!


----------



## MiaBorsa

AmeeW said:


> Sarah,
> LOVE this bag and the navy is TDF, such a steal
> I was never a huge Michael Kors fan but this is cuuuute!! And what a stea!



Thanks, Amee!


----------



## MrsKC

Cali Bag Lady said:


> So I FINALLY found a MaryBel sale!!!!! and scored!!!   I got this Brahmin Anywhere Tote in the Birch from Macy's.  25% off, 20% off that and then the 20% coupon.  For some odd reason, I was not familiar with the Anywhere silhouette.  What rock was I hiding under?  Anyway.. I am very happy with this purchase!!


 
Joy, that is so so so pretty. I love that color, should go with just about anything and at that price it was practically free.........Whoo Hoo!!!  kc


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MrsKC said:


> Joy, that is so so so pretty. I love that color, should go with just about anything and at that price it was practically free.........Whoo Hoo!!!  kc


 
Thanks KC.  I just noticed it matches my khaki "dream jeans" crop pants perfectly!!!


----------



## Judy1123

Joy your Brahmin is so nice and a great price!


----------



## Judy1123

Thank you ladies for looking at my Texas haul !!


----------



## Judy1123

MaryBel said:


> Awsome haul Judy! Congrats! Love all but especially the black satchel and the copa cabana Anabelle.
> 
> btw, what's the name of the black satchel? I have never seen that one before.
> 
> I would love to go to a Brahmin outlet. How are the prices?


The prices were very good at the outlet the black bag and the red one were $77.each,....Selma/ onyx...the Copa was $239. And the small shopper from retail store in Dallas $137.


----------



## MaryBel

Judy1123 said:


> The prices were very good at the outlet the black bag and the red one were *$77.each*,....Selma/ onyx...the Copa was $239. And the small shopper from retail store in Dallas $137.


 

 Awsome prices!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Judy1123 said:


> The prices were very good at the outlet the black bag and the red one were $77.each,....Selma/ onyx...the Copa was $239. And the small shopper from retail store in Dallas $137.


 
OMG.... Copas at an outlet?   OMG!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cole Haan woven hobo from Nordie's Anniversary sale.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Cole Haan woven hobo from Nordie's Anniversary sale.


 

Oh very pretty, Sarah!! kc


----------



## MrsKC

Hi Girls,
Well this is another purchase for my Ecuador trip. I will need to keep some documents with me but did not want a Messenger type bag (have 3) and wanted something light weight. This was the TSV on the Q one day last week. It is the "Heather" print. My new Note II phone slips in one of the slip pockets perfectly. Not taking my laptop. Will be in a remote are and internet will be iffy. Should be able to do everything I need from my phone. I am pleased with this purchase!  kc


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Cole Haan woven hobo from Nordie's Anniversary sale.


 
Ooooooh, gorgeous!
Congrats Sarah!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls,
> Well this is another purchase for my Ecuador trip. I will need to keep some documents with me but did not want a Messenger type bag (have 3) and wanted something light weight. This was the TSV on the Q one day last week. It is the "Heather" print. My new Note II phone slips in one of the slip pockets perfectly. Not taking my laptop. Will be in a remote are and internet will be iffy. Should be able to do everything I need from my phone. I am pleased with this purchase!  kc


 
Very pretty bag kc! Congrats!
And it looks very nice on you!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Cole Haan woven hobo from Nordie's Anniversary sale.



Beautiful bag Sarah!  And its not brown!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls,
> Well this is another purchase for my Ecuador trip. I will need to keep some documents with me but did not want a Messenger type bag (have 3) and wanted something light weight. This was the TSV on the Q one day last week. It is the "Heather" print. My new Note II phone slips in one of the slip pockets perfectly. Not taking my laptop. Will be in a remote are and internet will be iffy. Should be able to do everything I need from my phone. I am pleased with this purchase!  kc



I love the new Vera prints!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Cole Haan woven hobo from Nordie's Anniversary sale.


 
So SO pretty!!!!  Congrats Sarah!!! LOVE!!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls,
> Well this is another purchase for my Ecuador trip. I will need to keep some documents with me but did not want a Messenger type bag (have 3) and wanted something light weight. This was the TSV on the Q one day last week. It is the "Heather" print. My new Note II phone slips in one of the slip pockets perfectly. Not taking my laptop. Will be in a remote are and internet will be iffy. Should be able to do everything I need from my phone. I am pleased with this purchase!  kc


 
Oooohhh.. your going to Ecuador?  How exciting is THAT?  And that VB bag will be great for that kind of trip!!!! Perfect!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh very pretty, Sarah!! kc


Thanks, KC!


MaryBel said:


> Ooooooh, gorgeous!
> Congrats Sarah!


Thank you, MB!


elbgrl said:


> Beautiful bag Sarah!  And its not brown!


Thanks, Rosie!   LOL, that's exactly what Beck said!!  


Cali Bag Lady said:


> So SO pretty!!!!  Congrats Sarah!!! LOVE!!!!


Thanks, JJ.  You know I'm a sucker for a CH woven.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls,
> Well this is another purchase for my Ecuador trip. I will need to keep some documents with me but did not want a Messenger type bag (have 3) and wanted something light weight. This was the TSV on the Q one day last week. It is the "Heather" print. My new Note II phone slips in one of the slip pockets perfectly. Not taking my laptop. Will be in a remote are and internet will be iffy. Should be able to do everything I need from my phone. I am pleased with this purchase!  kc



That will be perfect for your trip, KC!   I was tempted by the TSV but I have too many VBs already, lol.  Congrats!


----------



## lvdreamer

MiaBorsa said:


> Cole Haan woven hobo from Nordie's Anniversary sale.


 
I LOVE this!  Woven leather is one of my favorite styles.  Do you mind telling me what you paid for this?  (I don't have early access to the Nordstrom sale.)  Thanks!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Very pretty bag kc! Congrats!
> And it looks very nice on you!


 
Thank you MaryBel!!



elbgrl said:


> I love the new Vera prints!


 
I do too, the Heather was my favorite. 



Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oooohhh.. your going to Ecuador? How exciting is THAT? And that VB bag will be great for that kind of trip!!!! Perfect!!!!


 
Thanks I agree, good choice for travel.



MiaBorsa said:


> That will be perfect for your trip, KC! I was tempted by the TSV but I have too many VBs already, lol. Congrats!


 
Thank you Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lvdreamer said:


> I LOVE this!  Woven leather is one of my favorite styles.  Do you mind telling me what you paid for this?  (I don't have early access to the Nordstrom sale.)  Thanks!



Thanks!   See if this link works...   http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/cole-haan-nora-weave-hobo-medium/3495410?origin=keywordsearch

I paid $233; it will be $348 after the sale.  It comes in three colors.  (Black, woodbury or tango red)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here she is all loaded up.  I am seriously in love!!


----------



## elbgrl

Just ordered this pretty lady with PCE:

http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...1-25642-en?cs=likha&catId=62&viewType=viewall

can't wait to get her!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Just ordered this pretty lady with PCE:
> 
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...1-25642-en?cs=likha&catId=62&viewType=viewall
> 
> can't wait to get her!


 

Wow Rosie, that is so cool! Pics please when she come . kc


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Here she is all loaded up. I am seriously in love!!


 

GORGEOUS!! Enjoy her. kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Just ordered this pretty lady with PCE:
> 
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...1-25642-en?cs=likha&catId=62&viewType=viewall
> 
> can't wait to get her!



She's a looker, Rosie!  I ordered the siggy Haley satchel in mahogany with PCE; she'll be here Friday.


----------



## elbgrl

Ooh I like!  I'm liking siggy bags more and more /


----------



## justwatchin

Coach swingpack in port came today; thank you Coach coupon! The flash from my phone makes it look more pink but it's really a deep color.


----------



## MrsKC

justwatchin said:


> Coach swingpack in port came today; thank you Coach coupon! The flash from my phone makes it look more pink but it's really a deep color.


 
Oh that is so pretty and I love the style!!  kc


----------



## MaryBel

Latest favorite...My first Rebecca Minkoff bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Latest favorite...My first Rebecca Minkoff bag



Nice; is it heavy?  I was eyeballing a RM in the Nordie's sale.  I don't own one yet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Got my small Phoebe (with PCE) today; here she is with Madeline.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brahmin Croco Barbados in bronze.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Latest favorite...My first Rebecca Minkoff bag


 
Very nice Marybel!!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my small Phoebe (with PCE) today; here she is with Madeline.


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Croco Barbados in bronze.


 

Girl, your collection just gets better and better . kc


----------



## MaryBel

MaryBel said:


> Latest favorite...My first Rebecca Minkoff bag


 
This one is a bit heavy considering the size, but I think it's because of the woven leather.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Very nice Marybel!! kc


 
Thanks kc. 
It seems like destiny doesn't want me to have more coach bags. Locked out of FOS and then found this beauty. I had seen it as somebody's avatar pic and thought it was really pretty, so I was happy to find it, and then destiny made sure it came home with me, it was on clearance at $140. Retails $395


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Thanks kc.
> It seems like destiny doesn't want me to have more coach bags. Locked out of FOS and then found this beauty. I had seen it as somebody's avatar pic and thought it was really pretty, so I was happy to find it, and then destiny made sure it came home with me, it was on clearance at $140. Retails $395


 
What a great deal!! I dont have any RM bags............NO place to shop where I am.........not even sure if I have seen one irl. BUT I WOULD LOVE TO . I wouldn't worry too much about Coach, there is Peter, Michael, Rebecca, Kate, and others for you to enjoy..........did I forget Louis?? kc


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MrsKC said:


> Wow Rosie, that is so cool! Pics please when she come . kc


 
I LIKE that one Rosie!!!!!  Its really cute and very different.  Yeah.. gonna wanna see pics of that beauty when she arrives.

PCE... I have yet to get one of those.  Dang Coach!!!


----------



## MrsKC

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I LIKE that one Rosie!!!!! Its really cute and very different. Yeah.. gonna wanna see pics of that beauty when she arrives.
> 
> PCE... I have yet to get one of those. Dang Coach!!!


 
Joy, I am so far out of the loop I dont even know what PCE means . kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Joy, I am so far out of the loop I dont even know what PCE means . kc



It's a 25% off coupon known as the "Preferred Customer Event."


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a 25% off coupon known as the "Preferred Customer Event."


 

25%, no wonder everyone gets so excited about that coupon!!  kc


----------



## gatorgirl07

It amazes me that they are allowed to sell these bags......  I purchased this on one of the shopping networks on final clearance, and I love it!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Cole Haan woven hobo from Nordie's Anniversary sale.


 
???  where did the pic go, Sarah???


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> What a great deal!! I dont have any RM bags............NO place to shop where I am.........not even sure if I have seen one irl. BUT I WOULD LOVE TO . *I wouldn't worry too much about Coach, there is Peter, Michael, Rebecca, Kate, and others for you to enjoy..........did I forget Louis?*? kc


 
Thanks kc!
Last weekend I saw tons of them at TJMaxx and then on the clearance section I found the satchel in the same woven color as the crossbody and don't know how it happened but it managed to come with me too....oops

I know, although I'm ignoring Louis and his higher end friends...don't want to get caught up with them...that would be a more expensive addi...I mean hobbie


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Just ordered this pretty lady with PCE:
> 
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...1-25642-en?cs=likha&catId=62&viewType=viewall
> 
> can't wait to get her!


 
Hey Rosie, 

have you gotten you bag yet?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> ???  where did the pic go, Sarah???



LOL.  I did some "housekeeping" on my Photobucket account and broke a few links.     Here's the CH woven...


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Hey Rosie,
> 
> have you gotten you bag yet?



I have and she's absolutely gorgeous!  Will try to show her later - have been so busy lately with visiting family, etc.


----------



## elbgrl

Here she is:









Beautiful fob!

Nice sturdy fabric, not thin and silky.  LOVE this bag!  She is not the biggest bag I own, or the smallest, but a perfect smaller size, and so ladylike.  She also has a cross body strap.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Very nice, Rosie!   My Madeline has a shoulder strap but no crossbody.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 2276885
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276887
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276888
> 
> Beautiful fob!
> 
> Nice sturdy fabric, not thin and silky.  LOVE this bag!  She is not the biggest bag I own, or the smallest, but a perfect smaller size, and so ladylike.  She also has a cross body strap.


 

Rosie, very nice! I agree............very ladylike!!  kc


----------



## never_wear_it_t

elbgrl said:


> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 2276885
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276887
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276888
> 
> Beautiful fob!
> 
> Nice sturdy fabric, not thin and silky.  LOVE this bag!  She is not the biggest bag I own, or the smallest, but a perfect smaller size, and so ladylike.  She also has a cross body strap.




OMG!  I am in love!    You are so lucky!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks ladies, she is purty


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 2276885
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276887
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276888
> 
> Beautiful fob!
> 
> Nice sturdy fabric, not thin and silky.  LOVE this bag!  She is not the biggest bag I own, or the smallest, but a perfect smaller size, and so ladylike.  She also has a cross body strap.


 
Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## HarliRexx

So pretty! I love a classy animal print!


----------



## RebeccaJ

So pretty Rosie.  I like animal print like that.  It's no hair first off, don't do hair, and it has such nice details with the solid parts.  Very nice.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks ladies.

No, no hair, I don't do hair, just fabric.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Rosie, I saw the scarf that matches your bag in the Coach boutique store today...GORGEOUS.  Also, Dillard's had the small crossbody in the pattern and it is such a cute bag.


----------



## elbgrl

I was very bad since I had a second PCE, so got the little coinpurse fob, and the wristlet also.  Probably will use them to dress up a different bag so as not to be so matchy matchy.  

In other news, I ordered the Anna Sui Fleur de Lis duffle from FOS!  Excited as I've wanted her for a long time.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I thought about the oscelot wallet to go in my black Phoebe, but the hardware on the wallet is the light gold and my Phoebe has silver.  Oh well.


----------



## donnaoh

I had such bad service at my Coach store yesterday that I rebelled and left the Coach store empty handed and decided to buy a bag from a brand that I had been eyeing up for a few years now (actually first noticed this brand while on vacay in NYC)...this one captured my attention...

Is from m0851, Small Satchel in Brick, from the Equestrian line. Love! The pictures certainly do not capture the beauty of the leather in this functional and pretty bag! The last two pics captures the colour of the leather. The first one was just too lovely not to share. The short handles are adjustable and I can wear it using the short handles on my shoulder. The long strap is wide, but not too wide and fits comfortably worn cross body.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pretty bag, Donna.  I haven't heard of that brand; where did you find it?   Is it wide across the bottom?


----------



## seton

donnaoh said:


> I had such bad service at my Coach store yesterday that I rebelled and left the Coach store empty handed and decided to buy a bag from a brand that I had been eyeing up for a few years now (actually first noticed this brand while on vacay in NYC)...this one captured my attention...
> 
> Is from m0851, Small Satchel in Brick, from the Equestrian line. Love! The pictures certainly do not capture the beauty of the leather in this functional and pretty bag! The last two pics captures the colour of the leather. The first one was just too lovely not to share. The short handles are adjustable and I can wear it using the short handles on my shoulder. The long strap is wide, but not too wide and fits comfortably worn cross body.




that's a goodlooking bag. looks much nicer than Coach


----------



## donnaoh

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bag, Donna.  I haven't heard of that brand; where did you find it?   Is it wide across the bottom?


Thanks so much! I first walked by M0851 while on vacation in NYC a few years ago and fell in love with the quality of the leathers and workmanship and the "Bohemian Chic" look as I call it. 

To answer your question MiaBorsa, the bag is about 5-6" wide. The bag itself is 13" wide at the bottom and is about 11" wide at the top. There is a little factory in Montreal that churns out these bags....the only down side is that each store's selection of styles and colours are very dependent what the factory sends out. There may be a wait list for a specific bag in a particular colour. The key is "little factory". This is not a made in China bag. 

I will be back for another style I eyed up!


----------



## donnaoh

seton said:


> that's a goodlooking bag. looks much nicer than Coach


Thank you! I am in love!


----------



## MrsKC

Donna that is one absolutely gorgeous bag. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bobbyjean

Gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## donnaoh

MrsKC said:


> Donna that is one absolutely gorgeous bag. Thanks for sharing!



Thanks for the kind comment!


----------



## donnaoh

bobbyjean said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!!



Thank you! I think this officially starts my m0851 bag collection!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 2276885
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276887
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276888
> 
> Beautiful fob!
> 
> Nice sturdy fabric, not thin and silky.  LOVE this bag!  She is not the biggest bag I own, or the smallest, but a perfect smaller size, and so ladylike.  She also has a cross body strap.


 
Oh Rosie!!! What a pretty pretty purse.    So lady like.   So lady like.  Congrats on picking this one up.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

donnaoh said:


> I had such bad service at my Coach store yesterday that I rebelled and left the Coach store empty handed and decided to buy a bag from a brand that I had been eyeing up for a few years now (actually first noticed this brand while on vacay in NYC)...this one captured my attention...
> 
> Is from m0851, Small Satchel in Brick, from the Equestrian line. Love! The pictures certainly do not capture the beauty of the leather in this functional and pretty bag! The last two pics captures the colour of the leather. The first one was just too lovely not to share. The short handles are adjustable and I can wear it using the short handles on my shoulder. The long strap is wide, but not too wide and fits comfortably worn cross body.


 
Very Nice!!!!  I've never heard of that brand.  What stores carry it?  I think its beautiful!!!  Congrats on this beauty!!!


----------



## donnaoh

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Very Nice!!!!  I've never heard of that brand.  What stores carry it?  I think its beautiful!!!  Congrats on this beauty!!!


m0851 are stand alone stores. The only store in the US right now is located in NYC. Have a look at their website:

www.m0851.com


----------



## carinas

donnaoh said:


> I had such bad service at my Coach store yesterday that I rebelled and left the Coach store empty handed and decided to buy a bag from a brand that I had been eyeing up for a few years now (actually first noticed this brand while on vacay in NYC)...this one captured my attention...
> 
> Is from m0851, Small Satchel in Brick, from the Equestrian line. Love! The pictures certainly do not capture the beauty of the leather in this functional and pretty bag! The last two pics captures the colour of the leather. The first one was just too lovely not to share. The short handles are adjustable and I can wear it using the short handles on my shoulder. The long strap is wide, but not too wide and fits comfortably worn cross body.




Fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## seton

donnaoh said:


> m0851 are stand alone stores. The only store in the US right now is located in NYC. Have a look at their website:
> 
> http://www.m0851.com




Oooooo, I want the bag in grey


----------



## apurselover

seton said:


> Oooooo, I want the bag in grey


 
Oooh lala!


----------



## donnaoh

seton said:


> Oooooo, I want the bag in grey


I saw the Grey colour and it is gorgeous!


----------



## lederbalsam

Here's an alligator bag from the 50s, given to me by my grandmother. Even though it's a favorite, I save it for special occasions. (She also gave me the matching pumps, but my Fred Flintstone feet are too big for them.  )

It's nice to see everyone's bags, thanks for sharing!


----------



## FashionBoutique

*
Poppy Nautical Wristlet Has Always Been A Favorite Of Mine.


*


----------



## MiaBorsa

Michael Kors "Leigh" large shoulder bag in coffee color.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Michael Kors. I don't really know what kind. For it on clearance for less than $100


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors "Leigh" large shoulder bag in coffee color.


Sarah, she is so pretty! Love that color. kc


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> Michael Kors. I don't really know what kind. For it on clearance for less than $100
> 
> View attachment 2322861


What a great deal you got. Is that your new car in your avatar?  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

"Midnight Oak" Coach Phoebe just arrived, too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Sarah, she is so pretty! Love that color. kc



Thanks KC!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> "Midnight Oak" Coach Phoebe just arrived, too!


Oh girl, another beauty. Love the name, "midnight oak".    kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh girl, another beauty. Love the name, "midnight oak".    kc



Thanks, Chickie!   I was worried about two dark brown bags...but they are different enough to keep both so I'm happy!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:


> What a great deal you got. Is that your new car in your avatar?  kc



It sure is. I got her on Friday. She is a jeep compass. I call her black beauty (although she isn't truly black)


----------



## hopi

Judy1123 said:


> My trip to Texas,Dallas to San Antonio, 2 reasons to go my granddaughter in Fort Hood/Army and her and I went girl shopping!! Every Mall and Outlet in 6 days! Didn't bring home MK, DB, because I have it here, but Brahmin retail store in Dallas, and outlet, WOW had a great time in 103 heat!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256978
> View attachment 2256979





Obviously I have not checked this post in way to long.
Breaking an addiction just's not that easy.
As always Judy so beautiful.


----------



## hopi

Cali Bag Lady said:


> So *I FINALLY found a MaryBel sale!!!!*! and scored!!!   I got this Brahmin Anywhere Tote in the Birch from Macy's.  25% off, 20% off that and then the 20% coupon.  For some odd reason, I was not familiar with the Anywhere silhouette.  What rock was I hiding under?  Anyway.. I am very happy with this purchase!!




Almost free!
Love that color Joy,  love the color and goodness knows, I love a tote.

I am still hoping for a MaryBel sale one day.


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls,
> Well this is another purchase for my Ecuador trip. I will need to keep some documents with me but did not want a Messenger type bag (have 3) and wanted something light weight. This was the TSV on the Q one day last week. It is the "Heather" print. My new Note II phone slips in one of the slip pockets perfectly. Not taking my laptop. Will be in a remote are and internet will be iffy. Should be able to do everything I need from my phone. I am pleased with this purchase!  kc[/QUOTE
> 
> MrsKC
> Love your VB, she looks darling on you. I loved the TSV and wanted to get one.
> This DB ladies are the ones that got me started on my mini collection of VB.
> Did I miss your trip??  Details please


----------



## hopi

justwatchin said:


> Coach swingpack in port came today; thank you Coach coupon! The flash from my phone makes it look more pink but it's really a deep color.




Love port color, the swingpacks are so cute.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Latest favorite...My first Rebecca Minkoff bag



MaryBel,
Uh - Oh 
a new designer!!!!!
You're in trouble,
 you are going to need a bigger house, 
Love the texture on the leather, very pretty


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Croco Barbados in bronze.





MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  I did some "housekeeping" on my Photobucket account and broke a few links.   Here's the CH woven...





MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors "Leigh" large shoulder bag in coffee color.





MiaBorsa said:


> "Midnight Oak" Coach Phoebe just arrived, too!





MiaBorsa said:


> Got my small Phoebe (with PCE) today; here she is with Madeline.





MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Chickie!   I was worried about two dark brown bags...but they are different enough to keep both so I'm happy!




The forum rules won't even let me put all your new bags in one post.
If there is one constant in the universe. 
It is that our dear Sarah is shopping.
Love your earth tones, your style and your choices,  Just beautiful!!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 2276885
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276887
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276888
> 
> Beautiful fob!
> 
> Nice sturdy fabric, not thin and silky.  LOVE this bag!  She is not the biggest bag I own, or the smallest, but a perfect smaller size, and so ladylike.  She also has a cross body strap.



Rosie,
Just saw this bag IRL at the store yesterday and pictures don't do it justice.
The colors are so rich.  I love this bag. Congrats


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Michael Kors. I don't really know what kind. For it on clearance for less than $100
> 
> View attachment 2322861



Gatorgirl.
Love these MK totes.  Great price, nice find.


----------



## hopi

lederbalsam said:


> Here's an alligator bag from the 50s, given to me by my grandmother. Even though it's a favorite, I save it for special occasions. (She also gave me the matching pumps, but my Fred Flintstone feet are too big for them.  )
> 
> It's nice to see everyone's bags, thanks for sharing!






Amazing
 such a wonderful gift, it looks brand new and right in style, it really warms my heart that you can carry it.  Just WOW


----------



## hopi

FashionBoutique said:


> *
> Poppy Nautical Wristlet Has Always Been A Favorite Of Mine.
> View attachment 2313469
> 
> *



FB
Soooooooo cute.


----------



## hopi

donnaoh said:


> I had such* bad service at my Coach store* yesterday that I rebelled and left the Coach store empty handed and decided to buy a bag from a brand that I had been eyeing up for a few years now (actually first noticed this brand while on vacay in NYC)...this one captured my attention...
> 
> Is from m0851, Small Satchel in Brick, from the Equestrian line. Love! The pictures certainly do not capture the beauty of the leather in this functional and pretty bag! The last two pics captures the colour of the leather. The first one was just too lovely not to share. The short handles are adjustable and I can wear it using the short handles on my shoulder. The long strap is wide, but not too wide and fits comfortably worn cross body.




Well you have joined the club,  Coach appears to ruffle the feathers of many of their big spenders.

The picture of your new bags are very beautiful. I have never heard of this line either but they are so classic and elegant. Nice buys.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Almost free!
> Love that color Joy, love the color and goodness knows, I love a tote.
> 
> I am still hoping for a MaryBel sale one day.


 
Hey Hopi!

Well, today is a good day for a sale. Macy's is having the one day sale, so the clearance bags have an additional 20% off (it automatically scans the extra 20%) and then you can do pre-sale for the VIP sale (pick up on the 18th) and get an additional 25%!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors "Leigh" large shoulder bag in coffee color.


 
Goegeous bag Sarah! Love the stud details!
Congrats!



gatorgirl07 said:


> Michael Kors. I don't really know what kind. For it on clearance for less than $100
> 
> View attachment 2322861


 
Awsome find GG! I saw that tote in person once and it's really nice. Congrats!



MiaBorsa said:


> "Midnight Oak" Coach Phoebe just arrived, too!


 
Oh, gorgeous! Is this the big or the little one?


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel,
> Uh - Oh
> a new designer!!!!!
> You're in trouble,
> you are going to need a bigger house,
> Love the texture on the leather, very pretty


 
I know, good thing it's that they are more difficult to find on sale, so easier to avoid getting new ones!


----------



## donnaoh

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Chickie!   I was worried about two dark brown bags...but they are different enough to keep both so I'm happy!


oh!! Beautiful pair! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Michael Kors. I don't really know what kind. For it on clearance for less than $100
> 
> View attachment 2322861


 
Hi GG!

I love your tote!  It's looks and good and it's functional.  Congrats on getting a great clearance price!



MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Chickie!   I was worried about two dark brown bags...but they are different enough to keep both so I'm happy!


 
Hi Sarah!

I love both styles!  You're right they are different enough to keep both. (Said the red handbag lover to the brown handbag lover!)

Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Goegeous bag Sarah! Love the stud details!
> Congrats!





donnaoh said:


> oh!! Beautiful pair! Congrats!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GG!
> Hi Sarah!
> 
> I love both styles!  You're right they are different enough to keep both. (Said the red handbag lover to the brown handbag lover!)
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks, y'all.  I have the MK loaded up today and she is FABULOUS!  Just a slouchy dream bag!   

(*M*...my red purse friend, I have heard through the grapevine that the Coach Phoebe will be release in RED in a very short time.  )


----------



## StillWG

I love everyone's new goodies!

My favorite has to be your new MK in coffee, Sarah.  I wonder if the Weston Shoulder Bag will come in that color too.  I love my vanilla one and was thinking of getting a black one.  However, the coffee color is stunning.  I'm going to have to check on that!

According to the SA at Macy's the VIP sale pre-orders will start next week.  I have no idea when the sale actually is.  I'm making a wish list already and another MK bag is definitely on it.  

Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> I love everyone's new goodies!
> 
> My favorite has to be your new MK in coffee, Sarah.  I wonder if the Weston Shoulder Bag will come in that color too.  I love my vanilla one and was thinking of getting a black one.  However, the coffee color is stunning.  I'm going to have to check on that!
> 
> According to the SA at Macy's the VIP sale pre-orders will start next week.  I have no idea when the sale actually is.  I'm making a wish list already and another MK bag is definitely on it.
> 
> Sue



Thanks, Sue.  I'm not sure which styles will come in the coffee color.  The SA told me that some colors are only available in the MK boutique (which is where I bought mine.)  Macy's and Dillard's have the "Leigh" bag but only in a sapphire blue and black...no coffee.  

I saw the Weston in the most gorgeous navy blue in the store yesterday.  That bag was a real "wow."


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> It sure is. I got her on Friday. She is a jeep compass. I call her black beauty (although she isn't truly black)


 
YEAH  on the new Jeep, GG . A new car is always so fun. kc


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> MrsKC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> Well this is another purchase for my Ecuador trip. I will need to keep some documents with me but did not want a Messenger type bag (have 3) and wanted something light weight. This was the TSV on the Q one day last week. It is the "Heather" print. My new Note II phone slips in one of the slip pockets perfectly. Not taking my laptop. Will be in a remote are and internet will be iffy. Should be able to do everything I need from my phone. I am pleased with this purchase! kc[/QUOTE
> 
> MrsKC
> Love your VB, she looks darling on you. I loved the TSV and wanted to get one.
> This DB ladies are the ones that got me started on my mini collection of VB.
> Did I miss your trip?? Details please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopi you are so sweet, no you did not miss my trip. It is Oct 3-13. We are getting excited. I will report back with details. . I have a TON of VB and continue to buy, practical for so many uses....and very light weight.  kc
Click to expand...


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:


> YEAH  on the new Jeep, GG . A new car is always so fun. kc



I love it!  She is a dream to drive


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Sue.  I'm not sure which styles will come in the coffee color.  The SA told me that some colors are only available in the MK boutique (which is where I bought mine.)  Macy's and Dillard's have the "Leigh" bag but only in a sapphire blue and black...no coffee.
> 
> *I saw the Weston in the most gorgeous navy blue in the store yesterday.  That bag was a real "wow."[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It is Weston's birthday today....I may need a present to celebrate.  A gorgeous navy bag sounds perfect!
> 
> Thanks for the info about both navy and coffee, Sarah!
> 
> 
> Sue


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Hey Hopi!
> 
> Well, today is a good day for a sale. Macy's is having the one day sale, so the clearance bags have an additional 20% off (it automatically scans the extra 20%) and then you can do pre-sale for the VIP sale (pick up on the 18th) and get an additional 25%!


 

Were either Dooney or MK bags included in this sale, MaryBel?  I called my Macy's to check and was told they were not so I didn't even go out to the store.  The SA did tell me about the VIP sale.  Hmmm.....

Did you pick up anything else?


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> It is Weston's birthday today....I may need a present to celebrate.  A gorgeous navy bag sounds perfect!
> 
> Thanks for the info about both navy and coffee, Sarah!
> 
> 
> Sue



Aw, happy birthday to Weston!   Harry's birthday is next week; he'll be SIX!


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Rosie,
> Just saw this bag IRL at the store yesterday and pictures don't do it justice.
> The colors are so rich.  I love this bag. Congrats



Thanks hopi!


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Michael Kors. I don't really know what kind. For it on clearance for less than $100
> 
> View attachment 2322861



Love this, and congrats on the new car!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors "Leigh" large shoulder bag in coffee color.





MiaBorsa said:


> "Midnight Oak" Coach Phoebe just arrived, too!



Beautiful bags Sarah, congrats!  I see you got browns


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful bags Sarah, congrats!  I see you got browns



I know it's shocking, Rosie.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Chickie!   I was worried about two dark brown bags...but they are different enough to keep both so I'm happy!


 
Gorgeous!!!  I saw that MK today at Macy's.. in different colors.  Its a beautiful bag and that leather is like "buddah"  Congrats... two stunning beautiful bags!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> MiaBorsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sue.  I'm not sure which styles will come in the coffee color.  The SA told me that some colors are only available in the MK boutique (which is where I bought mine.)  Macy's and Dillard's have the "Leigh" bag but only in a sapphire blue and black...no coffee.
> 
> *I saw the Weston in the most gorgeous navy blue in the store yesterday.  That bag was a real "wow."[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It is Weston's birthday today....I may need a present to celebrate.  A gorgeous navy bag sounds perfect!
> 
> Thanks for the info about both navy and coffee, Sarah!
> 
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww.. a big happy birthday ROOOOoooooo to Weston.  How old is he Sue?  Give him a big hug from me!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful bags Sarah, congrats!  I see you got browns


 
Hahahaaaaahhhaaa!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

gatorgirl07 said:


> It sure is. I got her on Friday. She is a jeep compass. I call her black beauty (although she isn't truly black)


 
Congrats on the new car, GG!!!!     En"joy"!!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Love this, and congrats on the new car!



Thanks Rosie!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Congrats on the new car, GG!!!!     En"joy"!!!!!



Thanks Joy!  I am loving her


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> StillWG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww.. a big happy birthday ROOOOoooooo to Weston.  *How old is he Sue?*  Give him a big hug from me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, GF!    Thanks!
> 
> Weston is now nine.  He's healthy, plump and happy.  Still time seems to go by so fast....
> 
> How are your doggies?
> 
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, happy birthday to Weston!*   Harry's birthday is next week; he'll be SIX![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> A big birthday "woof" from Weston to Harry!
> 
> I'm not sure that Weston noticed anything different on his birthday.  I told him we'd go to his "old" park today as a continuation of his celebration.  Luckily we don't live too far from our familiar haunts!
> 
> 
> Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I saw that MK today at Macy's.. in different colors.  Its a beautiful bag and that leather is like "buddah"  Congrats... two stunning beautiful bags!!!


Thanks, JJ.  :kiss:


StillWG said:


> A big birthday "woof" from Weston to Harry!
> I'm not sure that Weston noticed anything different on his birthday.  I told him we'd go to his "old" park today as a continuation of his celebration.  Luckily we don't live too far from our familiar haunts!
> 
> Sue


So are you all settled in the new place?  I'm thinking about new carpet for our upstairs, but the thought of all the furniture "moving" makes me cringe.  Maybe I'll just have Steamatic come out and clean the old stuff.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> Cali Bag Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, GF!    Thanks!
> 
> Weston is now nine.  He's healthy, plump and happy.  Still time seems to go by so fast....
> 
> How are your doggies?
> 
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Everyone is good here.  I got a kick out of Rascal the other night.. I was reading and I heard this noise and it was Rascal.. he was sleeping on his back... and was running in his sleep/dream.  he's 13.. haven't seen him do that before.  made me LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> StillWG said:
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Everyone is good here.  I got a kick out of Rascal the other night.. I was reading and I heard this noise and it was Rascal.. he was sleeping on his back... and was running in his sleep/dream.  he's 13.. haven't seen him do that before.  made me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Westies have done that too!    It's so cute.  You have to wonder what they are dreaming about!
> 
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, JJ.  :kiss:
> 
> So are you all settled in the new place?  I'm thinking about new carpet for our upstairs, but the thought of all the furniture "moving" makes me cringe.  Maybe I'll just have Steamatic come out and clean the old stuff.


 

I'm working on getting setlled, Sarah.    Thanks for asking!  

Eventually I have to replace my carpet too.  There was just so much I could get done before I moved in!  Right now I'm trying to make friends with all the boxes in the house.   


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Were either Dooney or MK bags included in this sale, MaryBel?  I called my Macy's to check and was told they were not so I didn't even go out to the store.  The SA did tell me about the VIP sale.  Hmmm.....
> 
> Did you pick up anything else?
> 
> 
> Sue


 
I don't know if they were. I did not checked any of them. I have seen dooney excluded but never MK. I only checked a Brahmin bag and that's what I pre-ordered.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> I don't know if they were. I did not checked any of them. I have seen dooney excluded but never MK. I only checked a Brahmin bag and that's what I pre-ordered.


 
Thanks, MaryBel!

Which new Brahmin did you pre-order?  

I'm going to call my store about pre-ordering another Weston bag.  I think I'll wait until the 11th after I've signed up for the Thanks for Sharing promotion.  Last year there was some mix up with my registration and I lost out on the percentage off on a couple of items.


Sue


----------



## marmitenot

elbgrl said:


> My new Kate Spade! She's so lady-like
> 
> Very pretty Brighton!


 
WOW...I just love this bag!


----------



## marmitenot

seton said:


> Oooooo, I want the bag in grey


 
LOVE this one.  Kinda makes me drool a bit.


----------



## marmitenot

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors "Leigh" large shoulder bag in coffee color.
> 
> Can't go wrong with that style. Great choice!


----------



## MrsKC

Oh so lady like!  Very pretty:o. Kc


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Thanks, MaryBel!
> 
> Which new Brahmin did you pre-order?
> 
> I'm going to call my store about pre-ordering another Weston bag.  I think I'll wait until the 11th after I've signed up for the Thanks for Sharing promotion.  Last year there was some mix up with my registration and I lost out on the percentage off on a couple of items.
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Actually I could not decide between 2 so I preordered both and I'll decide later.

They are the strada anytime tote
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/brahmin...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_9_C

and the strada sloane crossbody
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/brahmin...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_4_C

both in Indigo. I could not resist the color!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Actually I could not decide between 2 so I preordered both and I'll decide later.
> 
> They are the strada anytime tote
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/brahmin...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_9_C
> 
> and the strada sloane crossbody
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/brahmin...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_4_C
> 
> both in Indigo. I could not resist the color!


Marybel, those are so pretty . kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Actually I could not decide between 2 so I preordered both and I'll decide later.
> 
> They are the strada anytime tote
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/brahmin...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_9_C
> 
> and the strada sloane crossbody
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/brahmin...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_4_C
> 
> both in Indigo.* I could not resist the color*!


 
Really??  I'm surprised!! You usually don't buy blue bags!

I LOVE the bags and the color!  I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Actually I could not decide between 2 so I preordered both and I'll decide later.
> 
> They are the strada anytime tote
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/brahmin...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_9_C
> 
> and the strada sloane crossbody
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/brahmin...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_4_C
> 
> both in Indigo. I could not resist the color!


 

This Indigo is a terrific color!

Thanks for the links, MaryBel.     Choosing one of these beauties is going to be a hard thing to do!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Marybel, those are so pretty . kc


 
Thanks kc! I can't wait to get them.



RuedeNesle said:


> Really??  I'm surprised!! You usually don't buy blue bags!
> 
> I LOVE the bags and the color!  I can't wait to see your pics!


 
I know, such a big leap for me 
But could not resist them. Can't wait for next week to get them.



StillWG said:


> This Indigo is a terrific color!
> 
> Thanks for the links, MaryBel.     Choosing one of these beauties is going to be a hard thing to do!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
I know it's going to be a difficult decison, that's why I could not make up my mind at the store. May keep both


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> I know it's going to be a difficult decison, that's why I could not make up my mind at the store. *May keep both *


 

   That's the spirit of a real PF "girl"!!  


Sue


----------



## MoreBagzPlease

*Just Got These Two In Today.







 *


----------



## MaryBel

Got another Rebecca Minkoff...

Hopi you were right....oh no, one more brand!
I found this one tuesday night and had to get it.


----------



## MrsKC

MoreBagzPlease said:


> *Just Got These Two In Today.
> 
> View attachment 2329822
> 
> 
> View attachment 2329823
> 
> 
> *


Those are so cute! kc


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Got another Rebecca Minkoff...
> 
> Hopi you were right....oh no, one more brand!
> I found this one tuesday night and had to get it.


Oh lovely, love the handles. Yes--another brand for you MB!!  kc


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Oh lovely, love the handles. Yes--another brand for you MB!!  kc


 
Thanks kc!

That's what happens when coach cuts you off...You don't want my money coach...ok, RM is happy to take it. 

This is actually the 5th one I have gotten. I got the 2nd, 3rd and 4th just before I went on vacation so I didn't have a chance to post about them. I got a pic of this one because it was still on the car yesterday, so got my phone and took a pic.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Got another Rebecca Minkoff...
> 
> Hopi you were right....oh no, one more brand!
> I found this one tuesday night and had to get it.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> WOW
> Love woven bags, just beautiful MaryBel, Congrats she's amazing!!


----------



## seton

MaryBel said:


> Got another Rebecca Minkoff...
> 
> Hopi you were right....oh no, one more brand!
> I found this one tuesday night and had to get it.




that's sharp, MB! You have the best collex!


----------



## Willow111

Just wanted to post D&B on sale today at Macy's plus 20% off the sale price.  

They didn't wanted to add the extra 20%.  I had the read what was excluded and D&B was not on the list.  I think that might have been a mistake on their part.  I could not order online it would not take the 20% off.

I had to call.  That was a nightmare.  But I got a good price.  I hope the purse looks good when it gets here.


----------



## MoreBagzPlease

*My Latest eBay Finds.

Won These Two Gorgeous Coach Wallets For Only $14.93 Including Shipping. 

The Only Minor Issue Is Both Wallets Are Missing Their Turnlock Pieces.

I Called Coach, And They Are Going To Ship Me Two Turnlock Kits For Free. 

Thanks For Letting Me Share.







*


----------



## MrsKC

MoreBagzPlease said:


> *My Latest eBay Finds.
> 
> Won These Two Gorgeous Coach Wallets For Only $14.93 Including Shipping.
> 
> The Only Minor Issue Is Both Wallets Are Missing Their Turnlock Pieces.
> 
> I Called Coach, And They Are Going To Ship Me Two Turnlock Kits For Free.
> 
> Thanks For Letting Me Share.
> 
> View attachment 2337445
> 
> View attachment 2337448
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love those colors!! great deal. kc


----------



## seton

longchamp satchel
it's been a few years since I used it so I am airing it out


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brighton again.     Here's the "Valentines Tote."


----------



## seton

furla victoria dome


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> furla victoria dome


 

She's a beauty, seton!

Where did you find her?


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton again.     Here's the "Valentines Tote."


 
I missed this one yesterday, Sarah.

I love her!

When I was traveling a couple of months ago, one of the airports I was in had a Brighton store.  I had no time to shop or I'm sure I would have come home with something Brighton!   Alas, I still have no Brighton or Brahmin bags.  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> I missed this one yesterday, Sarah.
> 
> I love her!
> 
> When I was traveling a couple of months ago, one of the airports I was in had a Brighton store.  I had no time to shop or I'm sure I would have come home with something Brighton!   Alas, I still have no Brighton or Brahmin bags.
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks, Sue.  You are definitely going to have to check out Brighton and Brahmin!


----------



## seton

StillWG said:


> She's a beauty, seton!
> 
> Where did you find her?
> 
> 
> Sue



saks. but last call nm has it on sale right now

http://www.lastcall.com/p/Furla-Vic...tid%3D56483&eItemId=prod18410042&cmCat=search


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> saks. but last call nm has it on sale right now
> 
> http://www.lastcall.com/p/Furla-Vic...tid%3D56483&eItemId=prod18410042&cmCat=search


 

Thanks, GF!  

Last call has some great bags on sale right now in addition to this one!  I had gotten an email from them but hadn't opened it.  I think I'd better take a good look at the Furla ones as well as some others.  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Sue.  You are definitely going to have to check out Brighton and Brahmin!


 
You are right, Sarah!

I check out Brahmin every time I get an email from them.  I've only bought a couple of small things though.  However, Brighton I mostly think about when you post pictures of your beauties!


Sue


----------



## seton

StillWG said:


> Thanks, GF!
> 
> Last call has some great bags on sale right now in addition to this one!  I had gotten an email from them but hadn't opened it.  I think I'd better take a good look at the Furla ones as well as some others.
> 
> 
> Sue




cant wait to see what u get, GF!


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> cant wait to see what u get, GF!


 

I'm supposed to be using restraint in more handbag purchases right now.     The dreaded HBR!

Usually that leads to more purchases so we'll see how things go.  So far, I have 3 bags in the LC shopping cart!  


Sue


----------



## seton

StillWG said:


> I'm supposed to be using restraint in more handbag purchases right now.     The dreaded HBR!
> 
> Usually that leads to more purchases so we'll see how things go.  So far, I have 3 bags in the LC shopping cart!
> 
> 
> Sue




Three bags? 
what's HBR?


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> Three bags?
> what's *HBR*?


 
*H*and*B*ag *R*estriction!  

I'm not sure who coined the phrase but it's one that we use a lot here!   An inevitable consequence of going on it seems to be a buying fenzy as we give up and buy more beauties!  


Sue


----------



## seton

ah. I think we use the term Money Tree here.

KS bond st flo - magenta


----------



## justwatchin

seton said:


> ah. I think we use the term Money Tree here.
> 
> KS bond st flo - magenta
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/kate-spade/2364009d1381607308-show-us-your-kate-spade-bags-242.jpg


So cute!


----------



## LitGeek

seton said:


> ah. I think we use the term Money Tree here.
> 
> KS bond st flo - magenta
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/kate-spade/2364009d1381607308-show-us-your-kate-spade-bags-242.jpg


Definitely cute and love the color


----------



## seton

TY, justwatchin and LG! I am testing out if I am a fuchsia bag gal. If so, I will probably upgrade to a more expensive bag.

today - DVF drew


----------



## MiaBorsa

75% off from the Kate Spade Surprise sale.     

   Kate Spade Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest...


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> 75% off from the Kate Spade Surprise sale.
> 
> Kate Spade Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest...


Sarah, what a beautiful color!  kc


----------



## hopi

seton said:


> ah. I think we use the term Money Tree here.
> 
> KS bond st flo - magenta
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/kate-spade/2364009d1381607308-show-us-your-kate-spade-bags-242.jpg





seton said:


> TY, justwatchin and LG! I am testing out if I am a fuchsia *bag gal*. If so, I will probably upgrade to a more expensive bag.
> 
> today - DVF drew



Very Beautiful bags
I just recently purchased my first fushia bag(it was a big leap from my comfort zone) from Coach this year and then got 2 more. The color is very addicting.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> 75% off from the Kate Spade Surprise sale.
> 
> Kate Spade Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest...



Surprise is right, girl you are on a tear!!!!!!!
Love the forest your collection is starting to rainbow.
Stunning stuff.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Sarah, what a beautiful color!  kc





hopi said:


> Surprise is right, girl you are on a tear!!!!!!!
> Love the forest your collection is starting to rainbow.
> Stunning stuff.



Thanks, y'all!!   :kiss:


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> 75% off from the Kate Spade Surprise sale.
> 
> Kate Spade Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest...



I love this bag Sarah!  She has a vaguely familiar shape.........I know how you love your Flo satchels


----------



## RuedeNesle

seton said:


> longchamp satchel
> it's been a few years since I used it so I am airing it out


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton again.     Here's the "Valentines Tote."


 


seton said:


> furla victoria dome


 


seton said:


> ah. I think we use the term Money Tree here.
> 
> KS bond st flo - magenta


 


seton said:


> TY, justwatchin and LG! I am testing out if I am a fuchsia bag gal. If so, I will probably upgrade to a more expensive bag.
> 
> today - DVF drew


 


MiaBorsa said:


> 75% off from the Kate Spade Surprise sale.
> 
> Kate Spade Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest...


 
HAPPY FRIDAY, AND FIRST DAY OF NOVEMBER!

I'm catching up on this thread.  Just wanted to drop in and say I love the bags I'm seeing!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> 75% off from the Kate Spade Surprise sale.
> 
> Kate Spade Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest...


Now that is one gorgeous set


----------



## HarliRexx

MiaBorsa said:


> 75% off from the Kate Spade Surprise sale.
> 
> Kate Spade Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest...



LOVE this!!!


----------



## dcooney4

MiaBorsa said:


> 75% off from the Kate Spade Surprise sale.
> 
> Kate Spade Cobble Hill Small Leslie in forest...



Love this combo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I love this bag Sarah!  She has a vaguely familiar shape.........I know how you love your Flo satchels





RuedeNesle said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY, AND FIRST DAY OF NOVEMBER!
> 
> I'm catching up on this thread.  Just wanted to drop in and say I love the bags I'm seeing!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!





LitGeek said:


> Now that is one gorgeous set





HarliRexx said:


> LOVE this!!!





dcooney4 said:


> Love this combo!



Thanks, everyone!     I went from zero green bags to two!!   (GG, you're right...they look sort of similar!!   )


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, everyone!     I went from zero green bags to two!!   (GG, you're right...they look sort of similar!!   )


I like both of them. That forest color is deep and rich.  Kc


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, everyone!     I went from zero green bags to two!!   (GG, you're right...they look sort of similar!!   )


 
Both are beauties, Sarah!

Enjoy!!


Sue


----------



## justwatchin

That Kate Spade bag is heaven! What a beautiful green!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I like both of them. That forest color is deep and rich.  Kc


Thanks, KC.  I'm carrying the KS today!


StillWG said:


> Both are beauties, Sarah!
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue.  :kiss:


justwatchin said:


> That Kate Spade bag is heaven! What a beautiful green!


Thank you!   I love the color!   The SA at the Coach store pulled me aside and wanted to know where I got it, so I showed her the Kate Spade website.  HAHA!


----------



## elbgrl

That's a beautiful KS Sarah, congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

OT but not really I guess since this is the "other" handbag thread, does anyone have the Muxo bag that we discussed a while back?  Would love to see pictures.  It's in my cart on the "Q".  After looking at the video, the bag looks gorgeous.  I did a search on the "Q" forum, and it looks like gilmoregirl posted that she has it.  Anyone?  A237449.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Did you order it, Rosie?   I don't own any of the Muxo line.


----------



## elbgrl

Its in my cart, after watching the video, I'm really tempted!


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's definitely a different look, Rosie.  Get it and see what you think.  Which color are you choosing?


----------



## elbgrl

I love the black!


----------



## mirandamarie21

hi


----------



## mirandamarie21

Newbie...figuring things out...:shame:


----------



## StillWG

Welcome!

It took me a little while to get the hang of this forum.  Now I love it!

Hope you join us here often!


Sue


----------



## seton

mirandamarie21 said:


> hi




hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## seton

hopi said:


> Very Beautiful bags
> I just recently purchased my first fushia bag(it was a big leap from my comfort zone) from Coach this year and then got 2 more. The color is very addicting.





RuedeNesle said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY, AND FIRST DAY OF NOVEMBER!
> 
> I'm catching up on this thread.  Just wanted to drop in and say I love the bags I'm seeing!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!




TY all!


----------



## Goldie480

gatorgirl07 said:


> This one is a little more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 2008129


That bag is beautiful!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Goldie480 said:


> That bag is beautiful!



Gee, that bag looks familiar......


----------



## gatorgirl07

I don't know if any of you are perfume aficionados like I am, but I just found a new perfume that I love.  It is the Chanel chance eau tendre.  This perfume is not flowery or woodsy, but very subtle.....

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Fragrance-Chance-Eau-Tendre-CHANCE-EAU-TENDRE-88355/sku/88356


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't know if any of you are perfume aficionados like I am, but I just found a new perfume that I love.  It is the Chanel chance eau tendre.  This perfume is not flowery or woodsy, but very subtle.....
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Fragrance-Chance-Eau-Tendre-CHANCE-EAU-TENDRE-88355/sku/88356


I love Chanel perfumes! Thanks for suggesting this. Next time I am at a Dept. store I will have to try a sample.


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> I love Chanel perfumes! Thanks for suggesting this. Next time I am at a Dept. store I will have to try a sample.



You absolutely have too!  I really wasn't impressed with #5, but I am LOVING this one.  There are three different scents


----------



## amandah313

MK Weston Satchel!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 2414534
> 
> 
> MK Weston Satchel!


 
I LOVE the MK Weston bags.  Hopefully Sue will see this because she is a huge fan of the Weston bags as well.  (She also has a beloved 4 footed Weston at home too!!)  Your Weston is gorgeous... I love that color.  Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsKC

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 2414534
> 
> 
> MK Weston Satchel!


 

Amandah, what a beautiful color!  kc


----------



## seton

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 2414534
> 
> 
> MK Weston Satchel!



pretty cyclamen colour


----------



## MiaBorsa

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 2414534
> 
> 
> MK Weston Satchel!



Great bag!   Looks very "Kate Spade-ish."


----------



## elbgrl

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 2414534
> 
> 
> MK Weston Satchel!



Beautiful, love the color!


----------



## suntenya

My favorite non-Dooney right now is the Coach Madison Carrie satchel with the kisslock! I just ordered it in the cognac croc embossed and the black violet smooth one. I will have to decide which I like better when I get them, or I might have to keep both!  

The scarlet color for the madison carrie also seems beautiful, but it seemed a little too bright for me. I love deep reds.


----------



## LabeLush

Wow, thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Trudysmom

I have two more Coach New WIllis bags I need to photograph. I adore this bag.


----------



## HarliRexx

Trudysmom said:


> I have two more Coach New WIllis bags I need to photograph. I adore this bag.



Nice collection! Those are so cute!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I have two more Coach New WIllis bags I need to photograph. I adore this bag.


 

Those are lovely, thanks foar sharing!  kc


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Trudysmom said:


> I have two more Coach New WIllis bags I need to photograph. I adore this bag.


 
NICE!!  I love the Willis bag.  I was shocked at how much I could get into it.  Lovely collection!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

My two latest Non-Dooney Favorites are the same Mkors bags in two different colors.  I know most ladies have put away their bright colored bags for the Fall/Winter, but those on the forum who know me, know I'm year-round with color. (OK, red mostly, but I love yellow on the grey days of Winter!)  


The first is my mandarin tote.  I just got "Mandi" yesterday from ebags.  She was on sale for $149.99 from $268! Free shipping and no tax.  I'll carry her with my tangerine patent Kate Spade wallet.


The second is my yellow tote.  I got "Sunni" about two weeks ago on ebag.  She was $95! The seller noted minor blue marks on the back, but you can't see anything unless you really stare at it.  The bag is in very good condition, clean on the inside and odor free.  I'm really happy I took a chance and bought it.  I'll carry her with my yellow Mkors wallet.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RuedeNesle said:


> My two latest Non-Dooney Favorites are the same Mkors bags in two different colors.  I know most ladies have put away their bright colored bags for the Fall/Winter, but those on the forum who know me, know I'm year-round with color. (OK, red mostly, but I love yellow on the grey days of Winter!)
> 
> 
> The first is my mandarin tote.  I just got "Mandi" yesterday from ebags.  She was on sale for $149.99 from $268! Free shipping and no tax.  I'll carry her with my tangerine patent Kate Spade wallet.
> 
> 
> The second is my yellow tote.  I got "Sunni" about two weeks ago on ebag.  She was $95! The seller noted minor blue marks on the back, but you can't see anything unless you really stare at it.  The bag is in very good condition, clean on the inside and odor free.  I'm really happy I took a chance and bought it.  I'll carry her with my yellow Mkors wallet.


 
Wooohoooo!!!  Two new bright and cheery bags for this cold winter.  Congrats.. they are both gorgeous.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Wooohoooo!!!  Two new bright and cheery bags for this cold winter.  Congrats.. they are both gorgeous.




Mornin' Joy!  


Thanks!  I wish the yellow one was actually the Sun today, I could use the heat!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> My two latest Non-Dooney Favorites are the same Mkors bags in two different colors.  I know most ladies have put away their bright colored bags for the Fall/Winter, but those on the forum who know me, know I'm year-round with color. (OK, red mostly, but I love yellow on the grey days of Winter!)
> 
> 
> The first is my mandarin tote.  I just got "Mandi" yesterday from ebags.  She was on sale for $149.99 from $268! Free shipping and no tax.  I'll carry her with my tangerine patent Kate Spade wallet.
> 
> 
> The second is my yellow tote.  I got "Sunni" about two weeks ago on ebag.  She was $95! The seller noted minor blue marks on the back, but you can't see anything unless you really stare at it.  The bag is in very good condition, clean on the inside and odor free.  I'm really happy I took a chance and bought it.  I'll carry her with my yellow Mkors wallet.



   Gorgeous bags, GF.  Congrats!   Nice that they were "practically free!"      Enjoy your gorgeous, bright bags on these dreary winter days.   Kors totes are so well done.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, GF.  Congrats!   Nice that they were *"practically free!"   *   Enjoy your gorgeous, bright bags on these dreary winter days.   Kors totes are so well done.




Mornin' Sarah!


Thanks! "Only a dollar a day!"   Kors totes really are well done! I love them!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> 
> Thanks! "Only a dollar a day!"   Kors totes really are well done! I love them!



You are making me want to paw through my "Kors Shelf" today.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> My two latest Non-Dooney Favorites are the same Mkors bags in two different colors.  I know most ladies have put away their bright colored bags for the Fall/Winter, but those on the forum who know me, know I'm year-round with color. (OK, red mostly, but I love yellow on the grey days of Winter!)
> 
> 
> The first is my mandarin tote.  I just got "Mandi" yesterday from ebags.  She was on sale for $149.99 from $268! Free shipping and no tax.  I'll carry her with my tangerine patent Kate Spade wallet.
> 
> 
> The second is my yellow tote.  I got "Sunni" about two weeks ago on ebag.  She was $95! The seller noted minor blue marks on the back, but you can't see anything unless you really stare at it.  The bag is in very good condition, clean on the inside and odor free.  I'm really happy I took a chance and bought it.  I'll carry her with my yellow Mkors wallet.


 

Wow!! Those are beauties!   kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> You are making me want to paw through my "Kors Shelf" today.





  Have fun! I can't wait to see what you pull off the shelf!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Wow!! Those are beauties!   kc







Hi KC!


Thanks very much!


I hope you're enjoying the weekend and it's not too cold where you are!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> 
> Thanks very much!
> 
> 
> I hope you're enjoying the weekend *and it's not too cold where you are*!


 
Well it is cold here! 12 degrees this am and now 25 degrees. On a positive note, no ice or snow for us. Hope all are dealing ok with the weather. Sure does make you want to stay in!!  kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Well it is cold here! 12 degrees this am and now 25 degrees. *On a positive note, no ice or snow for us.* Hope all are dealing ok with the weather. Sure does make you want to stay in!!  kc





Same for us, and the sun is shining! It was 7 degrees this morning and now it's 17 degrees .  It's a perfect day to stay in!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> My two latest Non-Dooney Favorites are the same Mkors bags in two different colors.  I know most ladies have put away their bright colored bags for the Fall/Winter, but those on the forum who know me, know I'm year-round with color. (OK, red mostly, but I love yellow on the grey days of Winter!)
> 
> 
> The first is my mandarin tote.  I just got "Mandi" yesterday from ebags.  She was on sale for $149.99 from $268! Free shipping and no tax.  I'll carry her with my tangerine patent Kate Spade wallet.
> 
> 
> The second is my yellow tote.  I got "Sunni" about two weeks ago on ebag.  She was $95! The seller noted minor blue marks on the back, but you can't see anything unless you really stare at it.  The bag is in very good condition, clean on the inside and odor free.  I'm really happy I took a chance and bought it.  I'll carry her with my yellow Mkors wallet.





Love the bags SIU Mom! Love the nick names!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

And it's about 40 (that's what the car said) here in Seattle. We just returned from the movies (to watch Frozen) and from lunch and I was freezing. I was telling DH I could not believe I was so cold. I told him I needed a week back in MN (yesterday they were at -4) to get back in shape


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> And it's about 40 (that's what the car said) here in Seattle. We just returned from the movies (to watch Frozen) and from lunch and I was freezing. I was telling DH I could not believe I was so cold. I told him I needed a week back in MN (yesterday they were at -4) to get back in shape



Do you suppose it's the humidity in Seattle that makes the cold feel colder?   Brrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Do you suppose it's the humidity in Seattle that makes the cold feel colder?   Brrrrrrrr!!!





I don't know, but it feels horrible. We live very close to the water and one day, it was nice and sunny so we decided to drive to the shore to take some pics at the light house. We drove there (a short drive) and by the time we got there you could not tell there was water. The fog was so thick and it was freezing, so we took one pic and drove back. When we got home (like 5 min after) the fog was here too. I don't like fog.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I don't like fog.


  I don't think you are going to like Seattle much!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't think you are going to like Seattle much!!





Well, I lived in SF for 4 years and actually loved it there, so I have good hopes for Seattle!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> My two latest Non-Dooney Favorites are the same Mkors bags in two different colors.  I know most ladies have put away their bright colored bags for the Fall/Winter, but those on the forum who know me, know I'm year-round with color. (OK, red mostly, but I love yellow on the grey days of Winter!)
> 
> 
> The first is my mandarin tote.  I just got "Mandi" yesterday from ebags.  She was on sale for $149.99 from $268! Free shipping and no tax.  I'll carry her with my tangerine patent Kate Spade wallet.
> 
> 
> The second is my yellow tote.  I got "Sunni" about two weeks ago on ebag.  She was $95! The seller noted minor blue marks on the back, but you can't see anything unless you really stare at it.  The bag is in very good condition, clean on the inside and odor free.  I'm really happy I took a chance and bought it.  I'll carry her with my yellow Mkors wallet.



SIUMom is is shopping
Pretty bags, I would have never thought to carry yellow in the winter, that's such a great idea cause we can go without sun in Chicago for about 4 months, such a nice way to bring so sun into our lives Congrats on finding your beauties at such great prices.


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> SIUMom is is shopping
> Pretty bags, I would have never thought to carry yellow in the winter, that's such a great idea cause we can go without sun in *Chicago *for about 4 months, such a nice way to bring so sun into our lives Congrats on finding your beauties at such great prices.


 
Hopi, you are in Chicago?? I am in North Central IN--we arent that far from each other .  kc


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> Hopi, you are in Chicago?? I am in North Central IN--we arent that far from each other .  kc




j

:kiss:

Looks like we are freezing together.


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> j
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Looks like we are freezing together.


 

Yes ma'am!! Pepper and I did two 1 mile walks today. I just about froze. He had his little coat on, oh so cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Love the bags SIU Mom! Love the nick names!
> Congrats!


Hi MB!


Thanks! If a bag doesn't have a name (like my Brahmin "Elisa") I come up with a nickname. 




MaryBel said:


> And it's about 40 (that's what the car said) here in Seattle. We just returned from the movies (to watch Frozen) and from lunch and I was freezing. I was telling DH I could not believe I was so cold.* I told him I needed a week back in MN (yesterday they were at -4) to get back in shape *






  You won't need a week!  I think a day would be more than enough in this weather! DH decided he wanted to shop for a snow blower this afternoon.  He asked me if I wanted to go. I asked him if that was a rhetorical question! If I wouldn't go out in this cold for a handbag, you know I'm not going out for a snow blower!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> SIUMom is is shopping
> Pretty bags, I would have never thought to carry yellow in the winter, that's such a great idea cause we can go without sun in Chicago for about 4 months, such a nice way to bring so sun into our lives Congrats on finding your beauties at such great prices.




Hi Hopi!:kiss:


Thanks! In the winter when the sky is grey, and everyone is wearing black or brown (including me), I love carrying a yellow bag for a burst of sunshine!


Stay as warm as you can!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> 
> Thanks! If a bag doesn't have a name (like my Brahmin "Elisa") I come up with a nickname.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't need a week!  I think a day would be more than enough in this weather! DH decided he wanted to shop for a snow blower this afternoon.  He asked me if I wanted to go. I asked him if that was a rhetorical question! If I wouldn't go out in this cold for a handbag, you know I'm not going out for a snow blower!





Hey GF! 

It's a very good idea, they should all have names. I should start doing the same!


That's so funny but totally right! I could go outside for a bag or shoes, but not for something for the home.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> 
> It's a very good idea, they should all have names. I should start doing the same!
> 
> 
> * That's so funny but totally right!* I could go outside for a bag or shoes, but not for something for the home.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hey GF's!!

You can take 30% off at Kate Spade.com.  TODAY ONLY!!

GREEN30


----------



## amandah313

Coach red ocelot bag!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 2426735
> 
> 
> Coach red ocelot bag!!





Mornin' Amandah!


My two favorites; animal prints and RED!  I love your bag!  Beautiful!


----------



## elbgrl

Love Vera Bradley accessories, and just picked up several gifts.  Free shipping on the website, no minimum with code BEJOLLY.


----------



## elbgrl

From PCE Coach Madison Shoulder Flap bag in scarlet - love!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> From PCE Coach Madison Shoulder Flap bag in scarlet - love!
> 
> View attachment 2427826





Rosie, it is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> From PCE Coach Madison Shoulder Flap bag in scarlet - love!
> 
> View attachment 2427826



Pretty bag, Rosie!   I bought that one in the black about a month ago, but ended up returning it.  The top of the bag got all wonky when I used the shoulder strap.    I love the style.


----------



## LitGeek

Lovely bag Rosie!


----------



## amandah313

MK Large Hamilton satchel in the color luggage


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> From PCE Coach Madison Shoulder Flap bag in scarlet - love!
> 
> View attachment 2427826




Love the new status link style hardware on these bags, very pretty color, great bag Rosie.


----------



## hopi

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 2429893
> 
> 
> MK Large Hamilton satchel in the color luggage



This satchel is so great, love the color.


----------



## hopi

Trudysmom said:


> I have two more Coach New WIllis bags I need to photograph. I adore this bag.




Love this picture


----------



## MiaBorsa

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 2429893
> 
> 
> MK Large Hamilton satchel in the color luggage



   Gorgeous Hamilton!


----------



## amandah313

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous Hamilton!




Thank you


----------



## StillWG

My latest Weston bag (pomegranate) unveiled with Dooney plum Croco CCW:







I never thought I'd be "hooked" on a shoulder bag but I love this style!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> My latest Weston bag (pomegranate) unveiled with Dooney plum Croco CCW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd be "hooked" on a shoulder bag but I love this style!
> 
> 
> Sue



Whoa!   Another winner!      Congrats, Sue.


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> My latest Weston bag (pomegranate) unveiled with Dooney plum Croco CCW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd be "hooked" on a shoulder bag but I love this style!
> 
> 
> Sue



That purple is absolutely delicious!


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> That purple is absolutely delicious!


 
Thanks, rosie!  

I finally caved on this one....now I'm really glad that I did!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Whoa!   Another winner!      Congrats, Sue.


 

This is my nod to the "radiant orchid" for 2014.  

I'm afraid that my Weston collection is going to continue to grow!  I'm waiting for the navy with gold one to go on sale at Macy's right now.  Sigh....I'm such a basket case when it comes to multiples of loved styles!


Sue


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> From PCE Coach Madison Shoulder Flap bag in scarlet - love!
> 
> View attachment 2427826


 
Rosie, so very classy and I love the red!!  kc


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> My latest Weston bag (pomegranate) unveiled with Dooney plum Croco CCW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd be "hooked" on a shoulder bag but I love this style!
> 
> 
> Sue


 

Love that Sue! That large tassel reminds me of the bag I got in Ecuador with the large tassel. What a great bag. kc


----------



## MrsKC

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 2429893
> 
> 
> MK Large Hamilton satchel in the color luggage


 
What a neutral bag, will match anything and you will look great while carrying it. kc


----------



## LitGeek

StillWG said:


> My latest Weston bag (pomegranate) unveiled with Dooney plum Croco CCW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd be "hooked" on a shoulder bag but I love this style!
> 
> 
> Sue


What a gorgeous bag and beautiful color! Love it with the plum croco CCW


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> From PCE Coach Madison Shoulder Flap bag in scarlet - love!
> 
> View attachment 2427826



 Hi Rosie!


You had me at Scarlet!   I love Madison! 



amandah313 said:


> View attachment 2429893
> 
> 
> MK Large Hamilton satchel in the color luggage




Hi Amanda!


The Hamilton satchel has been "that" bag I think about getting almost every time I see someone carrying it!  I love the way it looks and the amount it carries.  And luggage is a neutral, classic color.


Congrats!




StillWG said:


> My latest Weston bag (pomegranate) unveiled with Dooney plum Croco CCW:
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd be "hooked" on a shoulder bag but I love this style!
> 
> 
> Sue




Hi Sue!


I can see why you're hooked on this bag!  The color is beautiful!  I love the chain detail on the strap!  And I love it with your Dooney Croco CCW!


----------



## StillWG

LitGeek said:


> What a gorgeous bag and beautiful color! Love it with the plum croco CCW


 
Thank you, LG!    I was wondering if I could find a Dooney CCW (my fav wallet) to go with the pomegranate when I suddenly realized the veining in the plum Croco CCW matched the bag!    It's always great to be able to "shop" at home!




RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sue!
> 
> 
> I can see why you're hooked on this bag!  The color is beautiful!  I love the chain detail on the strap!  And I love it with your Dooney Croco CCW!


 

It is actually the bag I love to carry, not just her name!   

I love the chain detail too....and the big tassel....what can I say.  My poor satchels are feeling a bit lonely.  


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> My latest Weston bag (pomegranate) unveiled with Dooney plum Croco CCW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd be "hooked" on a shoulder bag but I love this style!
> 
> 
> Sue




Sue, this bag is Gorgeous !
Now that I saw your plum wallet I'm wondering if I ever got one...don't remember anymore. I think I didn't...darn it!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Sue, this bag is Gorgeous !
> Now that I saw your plum wallet I'm wondering if I ever got one...*don't remember anymore.* I think I didn't...darn it!


 
Thank you, GF!  

It does get hard to remember what's in the "closet", doesn't it?  

I think I've had at least 10 CCWs out trying to find one that works with the Florentine Edge Royal Blue.  So far I haven't found anything here that I love with the bag.  Crazy!  I'm going to call the outlets tomorrow to check on the Florentine Checkbook organizer in Royal.  One does exist, so if the price works for me, I might order one.  

There's maybe one day left in the DODs but the odds are there won't be anything new.  


Sue


----------



## amandah313

MrsKC said:


> What a neutral bag, will match anything and you will look great while carrying it. kc




Thank you! It truly is a gorgeous bag, so much better in person


----------



## seton

longchamp balzane in taupe


----------



## LitGeek

Gorgeous bag and scarf Seton!


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> longchamp balzane in taupe


 
Love this bag!

I've never bought a Longchamp leather bag but love the look of them.  One of these days I'm going to have to add one to my collection!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

seton said:


> longchamp balzane in taupe



Gorgeous bag Seton!


----------



## seton

LitGeek said:


> Gorgeous bag and scarf Seton!









StillWG said:


> Love this bag!
> 
> I've never bought a Longchamp leather bag but love the look of them.  One of these days I'm going to have to add one to my collection!
> 
> 
> Sue



TY. The Balzane line is the only one I really like, mostly bc it's bull hide which I prefer over cow hide but they recently changed over to cowhide and lowered the price which i thought was strange.



MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bag Seton!


----------



## MrsKC

seton said:


> longchamp balzane in taupe


Seton, gorgeous bag and beautiful scarf!! kc


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> TY. The Balzane line is the only one I really like, mostly bc it's bull hide which I prefer over cow hide but they recently changed over to cowhide and lowered the price which i thought was strange.


 

This is good to know!  Thank you!  

I'll have to check the lines carefully and learn more about them before purchasing anything from Longchamp!  My sister and niece have the nylon totes and love them.  I have so many D & B nylon bags that I never bought a Longchamp one.


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got a Macy's gift card for Christmas, so when I saw the Madison slim wallets in the clearance section, I had to get one to go with midnight oak Phoebe!    






The color is a good match for my Coach Legacy duffle in mahogany, and my Dooney Alto Giovanna satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I got a Macy's gift card for Christmas, so when I saw the Madison slim wallets in the clearance section, I had to get one to go with midnight oak Phoebe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is a good match for my Coach Legacy duffle in mahogany, and my Dooney Alto Giovanna satchel.


 
  So classy Sarah!!


----------



## LitGeek

Gorgeous set Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> So classy Sarah!!





LitGeek said:


> Gorgeous set Sarah!



Thanks, Ladies.  :kiss:   You know me and my wallets!!!      I bought Phoebe at the end of August and she still has her tags on.    I'm going to carry this set next, though.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Ladies.  :kiss:   You know me and my wallets!!!      I bought Phoebe at the end of August and she still has her tags on.    I'm going to carry this set next, though.


 
Absolutley!! She needs her turn .  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Absolutley!! She needs her turn .  kc



KC, I seriously need to stop "acquiring" and start "enjoying."


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Ladies.  :kiss:   You know me and my wallets!!!    *  I bought Phoebe at the end of August and she still has her tags on*.    I'm going to carry this set next, though.


 
I have several bags in this same condition!    I guess I'd better do some "closet" shopping too!

Ms Phoebe looks terrific with her matching wallet!  Have fun carrying her, Sarah!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> I have several bags in this same condition!    I guess I'd better do some "closet" shopping too!
> 
> Ms Phoebe looks terrific with her matching wallet!  Have fun carrying her, Sarah!
> 
> Sue



Thanks, Sue.  Yep, closet shopping sounds like the way to go!


----------



## lovemylovesjw

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here is my Brahmin Dagny in Azure.


never_wear_it_t I love your signature!!! OMG That's like me and my hubby hahaha.....


But also I love your Brahmin its so my type..


----------



## hopi

StillWG said:


> My latest Weston bag (pomegranate) unveiled with Dooney plum Croco CCW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd be "hooked" on a shoulder bag but I love this style!
> 
> 
> Sue




Sue absolutely gorgeous


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I got a Macy's gift card for Christmas, so when I saw the Madison slim wallets in the clearance section, I had to get one to go with midnight oak Phoebe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is a good match for my Coach Legacy duffle in mahogany, and my Dooney Alto Giovanna satchel.




Adoring your collection as usual Sarah, and learning from  the master.........

went to mt closet yesterday to find another pretty  that still has not gotten out yet, still with her original packing but will be on schedule for tomorrow.


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> Adoring your collection as usual Sarah, and learning from  the master.........
> 
> went to mt closet yesterday to find another pretty  that still has not gotten out yet, still with her original packing but will be on schedule for tomorrow.


 

Lovely Hopi--so classy!!


----------



## lovemylovesjw

MiaBorsa said:


> I got a Macy's gift card for Christmas, so when I saw the Madison slim wallets in the clearance section, I had to get one to go with midnight oak Phoebe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is a good match for my Coach Legacy duffle in mahogany, and my Dooney Alto Giovanna satchel.


so pretty!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Adoring your collection as usual Sarah, and learning from  the master.........
> 
> went to mt closet yesterday to find another pretty  that still has not gotten out yet, still with her original packing but will be on schedule for tomorrow.



OMG, Candace is so stunning, hopi!   That pic makes me want to drag mine out of the closet, too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovemylovesjw said:


> so pretty!!!



Thanks, girl!


----------



## LitGeek

hopi said:


> Adoring your collection as usual Sarah, and learning from  the master.........
> 
> went to mt closet yesterday to find another pretty  that still has not gotten out yet, still with her original packing but will be on schedule for tomorrow.


Lovely set!


----------



## G.Allyn

Love the color!  Have to admit, my D&B handbags are my favorite for somewhat casual wear, but the Coach line has some wonderful dressy bags.  I have my eye on two Coach bags for spring.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I got a Macy's gift card for Christmas, so when I saw the Madison slim wallets in the clearance section, I had to get one to go with midnight oak Phoebe!
> 
> 
> 
> The color is a good match for my Coach Legacy duffle in mahogany, and my Dooney Alto Giovanna satchel.




Hi Sarah!  The wallet is a great match!  I love having a versatile wallet to match with all my bags!  (Of course it helps that most are red! )



hopi said:


> Adoring your collection as usual Sarah, and learning from  the master.........
> 
> went to mt closet yesterday to find another pretty  that still has not gotten out yet, still with her original packing but will be on schedule for tomorrow.




Hi Hopi! This is from your closet??  Girl, show that beautiful bag some love!  I hope Candace made it out today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!  The wallet is a great match!  I love having a versatile wallet to match with all my bags!  (Of course it helps that most are red! )!



Hey Chickie!   Hope you are staying warm up there!  I agree, I love a beautiful wallet!   (I have our previous forum and have "SQ" to thank for that.  )


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Chickie! *  Hope you are staying warm up there*!  I agree, I love a beautiful wallet!   (I have our previous forum and "SQ" to thank for that.  )





I'm trying to!  It's not "too" bad out today because it's warmer than it has been, and much warmer than it will be for the next few days! Tomorrow the HIGH is suppose to be 8 and the low will be -18!  Currently it's 28 degrees and it feels good by comparison!


----------



## G.Allyn

My husband gave me my first Coach handbag for Christmas.  It is a Sadie?, I think from the Madison line.  The SP remembered us from previous purchases and because we sent the store a nice note about how great she is evertime we come in to make a purchase.

Anyway, the color and leather I wanted was not available (brand new), so she encouraged us to buy the bag, set it aside at home and make an exchange when the new bags come in.  Hope it works out!


----------



## treasure1977

This is my fav non Dooney. LV monogram denim baggy GM.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!  The wallet is a great match!  I love having a versatile wallet to match with all my bags!  (Of course it helps that most are red! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hopi! This is from your closet??  Girl, show that beautiful bag some love!  I hope Candace made it out today!




:kiss:SIUMOM

Thank you

She got loaded up sat on the table and then unloaded. When the 10 inches of snow and the deep freeze hit, I went black and pebbled much easier to clean.  We ended up with a total of 20 inches in 6 days. Lately I have been putting my small wallet in my coat pocket and cell phone in the other to navigate the mess outside.
Hope all is well with you and yours. Still waiting on this rain they promised to melt this stuff away.


----------



## MiaBorsa

treasure1977 said:


> View attachment 2456668
> 
> 
> This is my fav non Dooney. LV monogram denim baggy GM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Nice!


----------



## MrsKC

treasure1977 said:


> View attachment 2456668
> 
> 
> This is my fav non Dooney. LV monogram denim baggy GM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Fun LV!!  kc


----------



## treasure1977

Thank you.  It is a fun bag that I can take anywhere and not feel like I stand out. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> :kiss:SIUMOM
> 
> Thank you
> 
> She got loaded up sat on the table and then unloaded. When the 10 inches of snow and the deep freeze hit, I went black and pebbled much easier to clean.  We ended up with a total of 20 inches in 6 days. Lately I have been putting my small wallet in my coat pocket and cell phone in the other to navigate the mess outside.
> Hope all is well with you and yours. Still waiting on this rain they promised to melt this stuff away.



Good grief girl, stay warm!!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> :kiss:SIUMOM
> 
> Thank you
> 
> She got loaded up sat on the table and then unloaded. When the 10 inches of snow and the deep freeze hit, I went black and pebbled much easier to clean.  We ended up with a total of 20 inches in 6 days. Lately I have been putting my small wallet in my coat pocket and cell phone in the other to navigate the mess outside.
> Hope all is well with you and yours. Still waiting on this rain they promised to melt this stuff away.





I'll send you some rain. We've been having plenty!
It should be there tomorrow!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> :kiss:SIUMOM
> 
> Thank you
> 
> She got loaded up sat on the table and then unloaded. When the 10 inches of snow and the deep freeze hit, I went black and pebbled much easier to clean.  We ended up with a total of 20 inches in 6 days. Lately I have been putting my small wallet in my coat pocket and cell phone in the other to navigate the mess outside.
> Hope all is well with you and yours. *Still waiting on this rain they promised to melt this stuff away*.




Mornin' Hopi!:kiss:


We got rain out this way all day Friday.  We had a "heat wave" of 38 degrees!  People were happier about the temperature than the fact that it was Friday!   But the temps started falling in the afternoon and driving on the roads was like driving on a giant Slip-N-Slide! 


Be safe and warm if you are traveling!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I'll send you some rain. We've been having plenty!
> It should be there tomorrow!



:rain:
GOT IT!!!!!
It rained Friday all night and Saturday and today I think that bright stuff out there is called sun.

It's almost 40 degrees and yesterday you could walk and drive like life was almost normal. Now for those 6 foot high snow piles from the plowers.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Hopi!:kiss:
> 
> 
> We got rain out this way all day Friday.  We had a "heat wave" of 38 degrees!  People were* happier about the temperature than the fact that it was Friday*!   But the temps started falling in the afternoon and driving on the roads was like driving on a giant Slip-N-Slide!
> 
> 
> Be safe and warm if you are traveling!



Hi SIUMOM
Too many days of this stuff in a row becomes stressful. It's Sunday about 1:45 and the weather and roads really are almost normal (as long as you don't hit any potholes).
Glad to see you made it safely and hopefully the worst is over.


----------



## conniewp

elbgrl said:


> My new Kate Spade!  She's so lady-like
> 
> Very pretty Brighton!


Lady-Like with some attitude. Love.


----------



## conniewp

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2008079
> 
> 
> My new and very first Brahmin to go with my fuchsia satchel


You have to love those Brahmins too, don't you?


----------



## conniewp

gatorgirl07 said:


> This one is a little more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 2008129


What an eye catcher! Love these together and color.


----------



## conniewp

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here is my Brahmin Dagny in Azure.


What a classy bag. Totally a go-to and go-with-all purse.


----------



## conniewp

never_wear_it_t said:


> Love the Madison tote, Sarah!  What a gorgeous lining!
> 
> I just got this Brahmin Sara Rose satchel off ebay this week.


Oh, my gorgeous. Great find.


----------



## conniewp

MaryBel said:


> One of my latest favorites is this Brahmin, Annabelle in peacock...Christmas present (From me/to me)


What a fun bag! Normally I prefer the browns, but this one makes me rethink my old preferences.


----------



## conniewp

MiaBorsa said:


> An old favorite...  Brahmin Rebecca Tricolor hobo.


Beautiful!!! And timeless.


----------



## conniewp

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, in Photobucket when you have the photo selected, copy the "direct link" URL.  For that picture it is "http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l580/JJnSacto/New%20Purses/NavyCoachFront.jpg"  (without the quotation marks).
> 
> When you paste that in the little yellow mountain icon (Insert Image), you get this...


I like this color and the simple lines.


----------



## conniewp

MiaBorsa said:


> I went to a Brighton boutique with my BFF today, and found a treasure.     Here's the Brighton "Uptown tote".


Oh, my goodness~ I love this bag! My late father was a VP of the iconic Checker Cab Company. Great find!


----------



## MiaBorsa

conniewp said:


> Oh, my goodness~ I love this bag! My late father was a VP of the iconic Checker Cab Company. Great find!



Hello there Connie and welcome!  Thanks for your kind remarks.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Just got the Sahara embossed leather continental wallet in denim for $88.80 with free two day shipping!  I can't wait. This will be my first MK


----------



## MiaBorsa

Looks great, GG!    I love MK wallets.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Looks great, GG!    I love MK wallets.



I hope I a)  love it and b)  don't have to return it from damaged shipping.  There is a horror story thread about L&T shipping


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I hope I a)  love it and b)  don't have to return it from damaged shipping.  There is a horror story thread about L&T shipping



I have had terrible luck with L&T-- both times with returns.  Once I shipped back a purse and matching wallet.  They credited the purse but not the wallet; denied receiving it.  I had to get UPS and my credit card company in the middle of that scuffle.  UGH.   Then another time I returned a pair of boots and it took them over 8 weeks to process the return.  I said "never again."   Hope you have better luck with them.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> I have had terrible luck with L&T-- both times with returns.  Once I shipped back a purse and matching wallet.  They credited the purse but not the wallet; denied receiving it.  I had to get UPS and my credit card company in the middle of that scuffle.  UGH.   Then another time I returned a pair of boots and it took them over 8 weeks to process the return.  I said "never again."   Hope you have better luck with them.



I hope so too.  I don't have a L&T anywhere around me, so I will have to send it back.  I will make sure I have a confirmation number if I have to return it.  I hope it arrives perfectly


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I hope so too.  I don't have a L&T anywhere around me, so I will have to send it back.  I will make sure I have a confirmation number if I have to return it.  I hope it arrives perfectly



I'm sure it will.  Be sure to post pics when you get it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm sure it will.  Be sure to post pics when you get it!



I will


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> I hope I a)  love it and b)  don't have to return it from damaged shipping.  There is a horror story thread about L&T shipping




Mornin' GG!  I received a Tusk wallet from L&T Christmas Eve and it arrived undamaged!  First, I was surprised to get it so soon because I ordered it Sunday 12/22 with standard shipping, so I didn't expect it until after Christmas, which was fine with me.  I guess they were expediting all orders that weekend because it was shipped on Monday morning with next day delivery.  It was in a box about (I'm bad with guessing dimensions) 10"x"10" so it was more than big enough for the wallet and they put bubble plastic in the box. (Not the small stuff people like to pop, but the long, clear roll.)  
Ironically the week before that I ordered a Tusk wallet from Tusk.com and not only did they deliver it to the wrong address, when it finally arrived it was stuffed in one of those small priority boxes about the size for a video tape, or small book, and it wasn't wrapped in anything.  It was still in good condition, and I love the wallet, but I'm not sure about their shipping practices. (I also paid more for expedited shipping and they sent it USPS instead of FedEx, but they refunded my shipping costs.)

I hope your wallet arrives in great condition and I hope you love it!  Can't wait to see pics!



MiaBorsa said:


> I have had terrible luck with L&T-- both times with returns.  Once I shipped back a purse and matching wallet. * They credited the purse but not the wallet; denied receiving it.  I had to get UPS and my credit card company in the middle of that scuffle.*  UGH.   Then another time I returned a pair of boots and it took them over 8 weeks to process the return.  I said "never again."   Hope you have better luck with them.







Mornin' Sarah!

What a nightmare! I can see why you won't order from them again.  I'm very close to a L&T and I usually purchase in the store.  I went to the store Sunday morning, 12/22, and they didn't have the color I wanted (yes, red! ), so I ordered it online.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thank you all so much for boosting my confidence about ordering from L&T.  She arrived this morning in PERFECT condition and wrapped to the gills. Here is my MK Sahara continental wallet


----------



## MiaBorsa

She's a beaut, GG!      I'm glad L&T wrapped her up well for you!    (I have never had any problem with their shipping, but their returns handling SUCKS.    )


----------



## LitGeek

Very pretty GG!


----------



## Twoboyz

That's one gorgeous wallet!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beaut, GG!      I'm glad L&T wrapped her up well for you!    (I have never had any problem with their shipping, but their returns handling SUCKS.    )


Luckily, I won't be returning this wallet. She was wrapped within an inch of her life.......  I am in love!!



LitGeek said:


> Very pretty GG!


Thank you!  



Twoboyz said:


> That's one gorgeous wallet!


Thanks!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you all so much for boosting my confidence about ordering from L&T.  She arrived this morning in PERFECT condition and wrapped to the gills. Here is my MK Sahara continental wallet




Mornin' GG!


YIPPEE!  I'm so happy your wallet arrived safe and sound!  And she's beautiful!


Congrats!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' GG!
> 
> 
> YIPPEE!  I'm so happy your wallet arrived safe and sound!  And she's beautiful!
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanx!!


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you all so much for boosting my confidence about ordering from L&T.  She arrived this morning in PERFECT condition and wrapped to the gills. Here is my MK Sahara continental wallet
> 
> View attachment 2467223
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467224
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467225
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467226


 
Your new wallet is so pretty, gg07!

L&T does have some great sales and is quick to ship.  I like Sarah have had return issues with them so am reluctant to shop on line with them again.  However when all goes well, you do get a winner!  

I'm glad that's what your wallet is!  


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> Your new wallet is so pretty, gg07!
> 
> L&T does have some great sales and is quick to ship.  I like Sarah have had return issues with them so am reluctant to shop on line with them again.  However when all goes well, you do get a winner!
> 
> I'm glad that's what your wallet is!
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks, Sue.  She is definitely a keeper


----------



## MiaBorsa

Which bag do you have in mind for her, GG?  Is she loaded up?  MK makes a great wallet.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you all so much for boosting my confidence about ordering from L&T.  She arrived this morning in PERFECT condition and wrapped to the gills. Here is my MK Sahara continental wallet
> 
> View attachment 2467223
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467224
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467225
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467226





Gorgeous wallet GG! Congrats!
btw, did you notice Macy's has the matching bags on sale?


----------



## MaryBel

New favorite from the outlet. Coach shoulder flap in tortoise patent leather.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> New favorite from the outlet. Coach shoulder flap in tortoise patent leather.


 
I've never seen this bag before, MaryBel.   She is just gorgeous!  

What a find!  No wonder she's a favorite.  


Sue


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> New favorite from the outlet. Coach shoulder flap in tortoise patent leather.




She's a real beauty!  I think I'm going to have to take a trip to the outlet.


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> I've never seen this bag before, MaryBel.   She is just gorgeous!
> 
> What a find!  No wonder she's a favorite.
> 
> 
> Sue





Thanks Sue!
It's really weird. I searched the style # and found nothing about it. I know there was a different style in the same patent leather but nothing on this one. Nobody from the coach forum knows anything either. I'm very happy with it though. It's so lightweight and pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> She's a real beauty!  I think I'm going to have to take a trip to the outlet.





Thanks Twoboyz! 
I was close to getting something at the Dooney outlet too but decided to wait until they get some of the stanwich satchels like yours. I need to get a red one!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sue!
> It's really weird. I searched the style # and found nothing about it. I know there was a different style in the same patent leather but nothing on this one. Nobody from the coach forum knows anything either. I'm very happy with it though. It's so lightweight and pretty.


 
A mystery handbag!   How fun to own her!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> New favorite from the outlet. Coach shoulder flap in tortoise patent leather.



Great bag, MB!  I love that style.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous wallet GG! Congrats!
> btw, did you notice Macy's has the matching bags on sale?



I didn't, but now I am headed there to look


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Twoboyz!
> I was close to getting something at the Dooney outlet too but decided to wait until they get some of the stanwich satchels like yours. I need to get a red one!




Good luck MaryBel. I hope you get your red Stanwich soon


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Which bag do you have in mind for her, GG?  Is she loaded up?  MK makes a great wallet.



She was loaded up within 5 mins of her arrival.  I am looking at the pearl grey selma with grommets, but I haven't really decided.....


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> New favorite from the outlet. Coach shoulder flap in tortoise patent leather.





Mornin' MB!


I love this bag!  I saw your thread in the Coach forum but thought I would reply here so I can give you too! 


Hope all is well!


----------



## LitGeek

MaryBel said:


> New favorite from the outlet. Coach shoulder flap in tortoise patent leather.


Very classy! Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> A mystery handbag!   How fun to own her!
> Sue




That's a good idea. This is her new name: Mystery!



MiaBorsa said:


> Great bag, MB!  I love that style.




Thanks Sarah!



Twoboyz said:


> Good luck MaryBel. I hope you get your red Stanwich soon




Thanks Twoboys! Maybe next month for valentine's day 



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB!
> 
> 
> I love this bag!  I saw your thread in the Coach forum but thought I would reply here so I can give you too!
> 
> 
> Hope all is well!





Hey GF!
Thanks and same  to you too!
Everything is well, although still missing MN. I had the Macy's stores there so close and with lots of selection. The ones here not so much 
At least is not as cold here. How's everything over there? Have you been to the outlet lately? That red stanwich satchel has your name written all over.



LitGeek said:


> Very classy! Enjoy!





Thanks LG!


----------



## elbgrl

Very pretty MaryBel!  I have her sister in red, and


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Very pretty MaryBel!  I have her sister in red, and





I remember your reveal Rosie! 
I carried her today and now I'm in the lookout for more sisters!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Thanks and same  to you too!
> Everything is well, although still missing MN. I* had the Macy's stores there so close and with lots of selection. The ones here not so much *
> * At least is not as cold here.* How's everything over there? Have you been to the outlet lately? That red stanwich satchel has your name written all over.




I know how you feel about missing the selection at Macys.  But as cold as it's been I'd be very happy being somewhere warmer and ordering online if I had to!  Everything over here is good.  We haven't been to the outlet this year yet.  My BFF and I were just talking about that yesterday.  We're thinking about going over Presidents' Day Weekend.  It's been so cold on the weekends and the outlet is outdoors.  The last time we went in December, we spent more time taking off and putting on our hats, scarves, gloves, and buttoning and unbuttoning our coats, than we did shopping in the stores.


----------



## justwatchin

Coach Key Items Leather Tote came today


----------



## MiaBorsa

justwatchin said:


> Coach Key Items Leather Tote came today



Ooooooh, nice!      Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

justwatchin said:


> Coach Key Items Leather Tote came today




Very nice and clean looking tote. I like it


----------



## MrsKC

justwatchin said:


> Coach Key Items Leather Tote came today


 
Very pretty . kc


----------



## elbgrl

Brahmin spring catalog has some gorgeous things, and I spy a new Copa Cabana !
http://www.brahmin.com/info/Catalog


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Brahmin spring catalog has some gorgeous things, and I spy a new Copa Cabana !
> http://www.brahmin.com/info/Catalog




I just discovered Brahmin actually and I love their bags.  Their Croco is amazing!These are really cute. Thanks for posting.


----------



## elbgrl

You are welcome!  I spy a few things I am considering, especially the Copa when its available.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Brahmin spring catalog has some gorgeous things, and I spy a new Copa Cabana !
> http://www.brahmin.com/info/Catalog


Thank you for the link, Rosie--lovely bags


----------



## justwatchin

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooooh, nice!      Congrats!





Twoboyz said:


> Very nice and clean looking tote. I like it





MrsKC said:


> Very pretty . kc



Thank you all! Coach hasn't had anything that really excited me recently but I wanted a black leather tote and this was it...and 25% PCE didn't hurt either.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> You are welcome!  I spy a few things I am considering, especially the Copa when its available.




I can't find the copa cabana. Which one is it?


----------



## StillWG

Twoboyz said:


> I can't find the copa cabana. Which one is it?


 

The bag on the front cover (tan one) is a Copa.  I didn't try looking for her on the website when I got my catalog.  Typically the Copa's are in limited supply.  If you look on eBay you can see the styles and colors from years gone by.  Maybe one of our GFs will post pictures of hers.  Copas are fun bags!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Brahmin spring catalog has some gorgeous things, and I spy a new Copa Cabana !
> http://www.brahmin.com/info/Catalog


 
Thanks for posting this, rosie!

I didn't think to do it when my email came.  

The new Delft pattern is intriguing to me.  I have yet to buy a Brahmin bag (I have some accessories) so am really to do it when the "right one" comes along!

Do you have any Copas?


Sue


----------



## Twoboyz

StillWG said:


> The bag on the front cover (tan one) is a Copa.  I didn't try looking for her on the website when I got my catalog.  Typically the Copa's are in limited supply.  If you look on eBay you can see the styles and colors from years gone by.  Maybe one of our GFs will post pictures of hers.  Copas are fun bags!
> 
> 
> Sue




Oh gotcha. That's a cute one. I'll check out eBay. Thanks


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> Thanks for posting this, rosie!
> 
> I didn't think to do it when my email came.
> 
> The new Delft pattern is intriguing to me.  I have yet to buy a Brahmin bag (I have some accessories) so am really to do it when the "right one" comes along!
> 
> Do you have any Copas?
> 
> 
> Sue



Sue I love Brahmins, but have fallen out of the habit of using them lately.  They are truly beautiful bags!  I have a copper Copa Cabana, a natural and pink, love them all!


----------



## LitGeek

I also have two beautiful Brahmins but I haven't carried them at all lately. I really need to break those out too!


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Sue I love Brahmins, but have fallen out of the habit of using them lately.  They are truly beautiful bags! * I have a copper Copa Cabana, a natural and pink, love them all![*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> They must look amazing all together!
> 
> 
> Sue


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Brahmin spring catalog has some gorgeous things, and I spy a new Copa Cabana !
> http://www.brahmin.com/info/Catalog


 
Rosie.. that new Copa is GORGEOUS!!!  I WANT!! I think that is why I have been trying so hard today to resist buying from the Dooney shows.  I also like the Brahmin CBB in the white with the blue flowers. LOVE that one!!


----------



## elbgrl

Oh yeah the Copa is gonna come home!


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> The bag on the front cover (tan one) is a Copa.  I didn't try looking for her on the website when I got my catalog.  Typically the Copa's are in limited supply.  If you look on eBay you can see the styles and colors from years gone by.  Maybe one of our GFs will post pictures of hers.  Copas are fun bags!
> 
> 
> Sue



Here ya go !




This is my favorite - the copper


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Here ya go !
> 
> View attachment 2478250
> 
> 
> This is my favorite - the copper


 
I have the pink Copa in the small tote.  I LOVE that bag and is pretty much all I used last summer.


----------



## elbgrl

Joy I have the same one - think its called the mini Arno - in the pink.  Rarely use it though cause the copper is always my first choice plus it is the larger tote.   Can't remember if it's called the Arno or the Alden but its the perfect tote for me!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Joy I have the same one - think its called the mini Arno - in the pink.  Rarely use it though cause the copper is always my first choice plus it is the larger tote.   Can't remember if it's called the Arno or the Alden but its the perfect tote for me!


 
Thats the one.. the mini Arno.  I love that bag.  What I like about the new Copa is that it will come in a nice looking hobo... which I also love.  I love that Copper but wasn't fast enough to get one or the Copa in that navy.  Just a favorite design of mine.. but I have always had a soft spot for Brahmins.   Be sure to let me know if you end up getting one.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Here ya go !
> 
> View attachment 2478250
> 
> 
> This is my favorite - the copper


 
GORGEOUS!!!  

Hey Sarah.. you have this in the Copper too don't you?


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Here ya go !
> 
> View attachment 2478250
> 
> 
> This is my favorite - the copper


 
I can see why she is your favorite . kc


----------



## LitGeek

elbgrl said:


> Here ya go !
> 
> View attachment 2478250
> 
> 
> This is my favorite - the copper


Love your copa! I would definitely be carrying that cutie all summer long!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Here ya go !
> 
> View attachment 2478250
> 
> 
> This is my favorite - the copper




That is a great looking bag!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## elbgrl

I have a hard time changing out of her in the summer!

I am definitely getting one of the new copas as soon as they are out!

Wish I had the blue


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'll repost my Copa Cabana pic.   Rosie, I still have never carried the blue one.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll repost my Copa Cabana pic.   Rosie, I still have never carried the blue one.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll repost my Copa Cabana pic.   Rosie, I still have never carried the blue one.



  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll repost my Copa Cabana pic.   Rosie, I still have never carried the blue one.




Those are beautiful! I can see why they are so popular.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


>





tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks, y'all.  Someday I need to carry the blue one before she dry-rots in the closet.     She's a limited edition bag..,.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll repost my Copa Cabana pic.   Rosie, I still have never carried the blue one.


 
OMG!!!!


----------



## TeamHutchens

love this vintage feel this pink purse has


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG!!!!


You should post your pink, JJ!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

TeamHutchens said:


> View attachment 2478766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this vintage feel this pink purse has



Cute bag.  "Sourpuss",


----------



## elbgrl

Oh, love the blue Copa!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Oh, love the blue Copa!



Me too, Rosie.  You know they didn't make a wallet in the blue.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I love this pic with the Juicy fob that JJ found...


----------



## Twoboyz

TeamHutchens said:


> View attachment 2478766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this vintage feel this pink purse has




That's gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I love this pic with the Juicy fob that JJ found...




Really cute with that purse bling


----------



## donnaoh

My new Cooper Satchel....I love how curvy she is but not too too slouchy...she's roomy and a pleasure to carry!


----------



## MiaBorsa

donnaoh said:


> My new Cooper Satchel....I love how curvy she is but not too too slouchy...she's roomy and a pleasure to carry!



  I love that color, Donna!   Congrats.


----------



## TeamHutchens

Twoboyz said:


> That's gorgeous!




Thanks


----------



## TeamHutchens

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag.  "Sourpuss",




Yea my hubby got it for me. Not sure if he was trying to tell me something


----------



## donnaoh

MiaBorsa said:


> I love that color, Donna!   Congrats.


Thanks!


----------



## elbgrl

donnaoh said:


> My new Cooper Satchel....I love how curvy she is but not too too slouchy...she's roomy and a pleasure to carry!



This is beautiful, what is the color called?


----------



## donnaoh

elbgrl said:


> This is beautiful, what is the color called?





She is Grey Birch


----------



## elbgrl

donnaoh said:


> She is Grey Birch



Thanks, she is lovely!


----------



## MrsKC

TeamHutchens said:


> View attachment 2478766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this vintage feel this pink purse has


 

How fun is that!!


----------



## justwatchin

donnaoh said:


> My new Cooper Satchel....I love how curvy she is but not too too slouchy...she's roomy and a pleasure to carry!


Love this bag! It's so nice to see a real photo not stock. It really shows off the leather.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I love this pic with the Juicy fob that JJ found...


 
So great for summer. Love how slim that wallet is!


----------



## MrsKC

donnaoh said:


> My new Cooper Satchel....I love how curvy she is but not too too slouchy...she's roomy and a pleasure to carry!


 
Looks like the perfect grey bag!!


----------



## donnaoh

justwatchin said:


> Love this bag! It's so nice to see a real photo not stock. It really shows off the leather.



Yes, I love the lightly pebbled leather


----------



## LitGeek

donnaoh said:


> My new Cooper Satchel....I love how curvy she is but not too too slouchy...she's roomy and a pleasure to carry!



Oh what a beauty  I have been eyeing a bag in this color and am happy to hear you love it! Enjoy!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll repost my Copa Cabana pic.   Rosie, I still have never carried the blue one.


I just flipped for these :girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack: Wow are they GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

donnaoh said:


> My new Cooper Satchel....I love how curvy she is but not too too slouchy...she's roomy and a pleasure to carry!




Very pretty Donna. The leather looks yummy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> So great for summer. Love how slim that wallet is!


LOL.  I guess it's the angle of the photo, but the wallet really isn't slim.  It's a honkin' checkbook wallet.    They didn't make the slim wallets in Copa back when I bought that one.



LitGeek said:


> I just flipped for these :girlwhack::girlwhack::girlwhack: Wow are they GORGEOUS!!!


  Thanks, chickie!!   They are definitely unique and fun.


----------



## MSA2005

I have a few pictures, but I can't access my old account here and the new one is frozen for days. I have a few Kate Spades that I bought recently; a MUXO, my new D&B Florentine, and my current one...from Kipling.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MSA2005 said:


> I have a few pictures, but I can't access my old account here and the new one is frozen for days. I have a few Kate Spades that I bought recently; a MUXO, my new D&B Florentine, and my current one...from Kipling.



Hey MSA!  It's nice to "see" you around here.  I can't wait to see your new bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG!!   The poor UPS guy braved icy roads and sleet to bring my new Coach Madison Hobo in TAN.  My new spring/summer shoulder bag.     






She's nice and slim... 






She's a little stiff with cold, but should get nice and slouchy soon.   






She came with an additional detachable crossbody strap, which I removed.  She has a great strap drop on the shoulder.    The lining is a gorgeous coordinating satin.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   The poor UPS guy braved icy roads and sleet to bring my new Coach Madison Hobo in TAN.  My new spring/summer shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's nice and slim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a little stiff with cold, but should get nice and slouchy soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came with an additional detachable crossbody strap, which I removed.  She has a great strap drop on the shoulder.    The lining is a gorgeous coordinating satin.



That bag is gorgeous!!!!!!!!  Congrats honey!!


----------



## MSA2005

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey MSA!  It's nice to "see" you around here.  I can't wait to see your new bags.


Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> That bag is gorgeous!!!!!!!!  Congrats honey!!



Thanks, GF!!   I LOVE her!   She's definitely a light tan color; not bone.  I'm happy with the color and glad I didn't choose the parchment.      Did you get my reply to your email??   It's sleeting here, too!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MSA2005 said:


> Thanks!


   In case you don't "recognize" me, I'm "SarahW" from the old Q BB.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   The poor UPS guy braved icy roads and sleet to bring my new Coach Madison Hobo in TAN.  My new spring/summer shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's nice and slim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a little stiff with cold, but should get nice and slouchy soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came with an additional detachable crossbody strap, which I removed.  She has a great strap drop on the shoulder.    The lining is a gorgeous coordinating satin.




Maddie is a beauty!  She looks very similar to the Coach Park hobo, but with a little thicker, more substantial shoulder strap. She will be perfect for Spring/summer.  

I'm waiting for the UPS man too, but tracking hasn't been updated with "out for delivery" so I'm not sure what's going to happen. It still says by end if day today though. He's bringing me my "as is" logo lock bag. I feel so bad for these guys having to work out opinion this cold, but the suspense is killing me on how this as is bag will look.


----------



## LitGeek

Twoboyz said:


> Maddie is a beauty!  She looks very similar to the Coach Park hobo, but with a little thicker, more substantial shoulder strap. She will be perfect for Spring/summer.
> 
> I'm waiting for the UPS man too, but tracking hasn't been updated with "out for delivery" so I'm not sure what's going to happen. It still says by end if day today though. He's bringing me my "as is" logo lock bag. I feel so bad for these guys having to work out opinion this cold, but the suspense is killing me on how this as is bag will look.


Please please please post photos and your review as soon as you get it


----------



## Twoboyz

LitGeek said:


> Please please please post photos and your review as soon as you get it




I sure will!  Thanks.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   The poor UPS guy braved icy roads and sleet to bring my new Coach Madison Hobo in TAN.  My new spring/summer shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's nice and slim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a little stiff with cold, but should get nice and slouchy soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came with an additional detachable crossbody strap, which I removed.  She has a great strap drop on the shoulder.    The lining is a gorgeous coordinating satin.



Oh goodie, more pictures! I absolutely love your new hobo!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, GF!!   I LOVE her!   She's definitely a light tan color; not bone.  I'm happy with the color and glad I didn't choose the parchment.      Did you get my reply to your email??   It's sleeting here, too!!



I finally got it.  LOL!  Then I started getting the emails twice!!  

Snow is still coming down here but no sleet.  All of the roads are iced over and everything is closing down.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   The poor UPS guy braved icy roads and sleet to bring my new Coach Madison Hobo in TAN.  My new spring/summer shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's nice and slim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a little stiff with cold, but should get nice and slouchy soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came with an additional detachable crossbody strap, which I removed.  She has a great strap drop on the shoulder.    The lining is a gorgeous coordinating satin.


 

Wow Sarah, love that. Love the style, color, everything. Perfect bag. kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Oh goodie, more pictures! I absolutely love your new hobo!!





MrsKC said:


> Wow Sarah, love that. Love the style, color, everything. Perfect bag. kc



Thanks, y'all.  I'm very happy with the bag, especially the color.


----------



## MSA2005

That's a beautiful purse!


----------



## elbgrl

She's beautiful Sarah!  I love the color, and she looks very functional - I think I'll have to have one of these!

Our UPS man, poor guy, just delivered my Toledo hobo too.  Felt sorry for him, we have freezing rain going on here that is supposed to turn into snow this afternoon!  Eek!  We never get this weather this far south on the coast.  Hubs and I are warm and snug in front of the fireplace, so I guess I can do some online shopping!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm waiting for the UPS man too, but tracking hasn't been updated with "out for delivery" so I'm not sure what's going to happen. It still says by end if day today though. He's bringing me my "as is" logo lock bag. I feel so bad for these guys having to work out opinion this cold, but the suspense is killing me on how this as is bag will look.



   I can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MSA2005 said:


> That's a beautiful purse!


 Thanks, girl!




elbgrl said:


> She's beautiful Sarah!  I love the color, and she looks very functional - I think I'll have to have one of these!
> 
> Our UPS man, poor guy, just delivered my Toledo hobo too.  Felt sorry for him, we have freezing rain going on here that is supposed to turn into snow this afternoon!  Eek!  We never get this weather this far south on the coast.  Hubs and I are warm and snug in front of the fireplace, so I guess I can do some online shopping!


  Thanks, Rosie.  You know I love Madison leather and this bag does not disappoint.  I'm glad you love your new hobo, too!  So pretty.  

And yeah, this winter has been something else, hasn't it!!  We are getting sleet and snow, but it's just a wet mess...no snow sticking on the ground.  All the freeway overpasses are closing.  My hubby stayed home from work today so we just had a late breakfast.  Now he is laying on the floor in front of the fireplace snoozing with Harry.  It's a great day to be INSIDE!!!


----------



## elbgrl

[QUOT  It's a great day to be INSIDE!!![/QUOT


----------



## MSA2005

The Purse Forum app on my iPad IS NOT working! !!! I double-click and it goes back the home page. I get these notifications that someone responded,  but I can't open the /&***&/&*(## app! Extremely frustrating!


----------



## Twoboyz

MSA2005 said:


> The Purse Forum app on my iPad IS NOT working! !!! I double-click and it goes back the home page. I get these notifications that someone responded,  but I can't open the /&***&/&*(## app! Extremely frustrating!




Maybe there is a glitch. These apps can get temperamental sometimes. Did you try completely closing the app in the background too, and then shutting off your iPad?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MSA2005 said:


> The Purse Forum app on my iPad IS NOT working! !!! I double-click and it goes back the home page. I get these notifications that someone responded,  but I can't open the /&***&/&*(## app! Extremely frustrating!



Do you have the latest version of the app?  Maybe you need to delete and re-install.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   The poor UPS guy braved icy roads and sleet to bring my new Coach Madison Hobo in TAN.  My new spring/summer shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's nice and slim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a little stiff with cold, but should get nice and slouchy soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came with an additional detachable crossbody strap, which I removed.  She has a great strap drop on the shoulder.    The lining is a gorgeous coordinating satin.





Gorgeous! Congrats Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats Sarah!



Thanks, MaryBel.  I wish they had made these hobos before the Phoebe.     I got all caught up in "Phoebe madness" and I don't even like to carry that bag.   

By the way, I tried to PM you but your PM box is full.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  I'm very happy with the bag,* especially the color.*


 
That is almost the perfect tan color!  I wish the new D&B bone were more this shade than the slightly golden color that I saw on my TV during the Dooney shows the other day.

I may have to look for a Coach bag in this color to add to my collection!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

tlo said:


> I finally got it.  LOL!  Then I started getting the emails twice!!
> 
> *Snow is still coming down here but no sleet*.  All of the roads are iced over and everything is closing down.


 
I saw pictures of Atlanta's streets, interstates, etc. on my evening news.  Yikes!  For us in SD that is nothing but for you....what a mess!  

Stay safely inside if you can, GF!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> That is almost the perfect tan color!  I wish the new D&B bone were more this shade than the slightly golden color that I saw on my TV during the Dooney shows the other day.
> 
> I may have to look for a Coach bag in this color to add to my collection!
> 
> Sue



Thanks, Sue.  I'm very pleased with the tan since I ordered it sight-unseen.  I agree that the florentine bone looked sort of yellow-ish on the presentation.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MaryBel.  I wish they had made these hobos before the Phoebe.     I got all caught up in "Phoebe madness" and I don't even like to carry that bag.
> 
> By the way, I tried to PM you but your PM box is full.




How many phoebes did you get?
I love phoebe! I like that I can organize my mess!


box is fixed! PM away! Just saw your question. Let me take a pic! brb


The color is very close. I'd say the Florentine t-moro is a bit warmer than the pebbled leather t-moro. You can see the difference a bit more ont he second pic.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> How many phoebes did you get?
> I love phoebe! I like that I can organize my mess!
> 
> box is fixed! PM away! Just saw your question. Let me take a pic! brb



I have four Phoebes; two still with tags after several months.  Sigh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> How many phoebes did you get?
> I love phoebe! I like that I can organize my mess!
> 
> 
> box is fixed! PM away! Just saw your question. Let me take a pic! brb



That's OK.  I went ahead and ordered the kisslock in t'moro.


----------



## tlo

StillWG said:


> I saw pictures of Atlanta's streets, interstates, etc. on my evening news.  Yikes!  For us in SD that is nothing but for you....what a mess!
> 
> Stay safely inside if you can, GF!
> 
> 
> Sue



Hi Sue!!

Yes it's a mess and Atlanta doesn't have the road equipment to handle this.

Also when all the schools started closing at the same time, all the parents were leaving work and you had the majority of the work force of Atlanta on the road at the same time.

I left work around 11:30 and I'm about 15 to 20 minutes away.  The hwy I live off of was a solid sheet of ice.  It took me an 1.5 hours to get home.  Wrecks were everywhere.


----------



## StillWG

tlo said:


> Hi Sue!!
> 
> Yes it's a mess and Atlanta doesn't have the road equipment to handle this.
> 
> Also when all the schools started closing at the same time, all the parents were leaving work and you had the majority of the work force of Atlanta on the road at the same time.
> 
> I left work around 11:30 and I'm about 15 to 20 minutes away.  The hwy I live off of was a solid sheet of ice.  It took me an 1.5 hours to get home.  Wrecks were everywhere.


 

Sounds awful!

I'm glad that you are safely at home.  I've driven in those conditions before and have tried hard not to have a repeat performance.

I'm ready for spring!!  

Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> How many phoebes did you get?
> I love phoebe! I like that I can organize my mess!
> 
> box is fixed! PM away! Just saw your question. Let me take a pic! brb
> 
> The color is very close. I'd say the Florentine t-moro is a bit warmer than the pebbled leather t-moro. You can see the difference a bit more ont he second pic.



Thanks, GF!  I grabbed a kisslock from ILD to go with my Stanwich.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I have four Phoebes; two still with tags after several months.  Sigh.



What colors with and which without tags?


You could return the ones with tags and get more hobos!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> What colors with and which without tags?
> 
> You could return the ones with tags and get more hobos!









The scarlett and midnight oak still have tags on.      I've had them for a while so I won't return them.


----------



## tlo

StillWG said:


> Sounds awful!
> 
> I'm glad that you are safely at home.  I've driven in those conditions before and have tried hard not to have a repeat performance.
> 
> I'm ready for spring!!
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue!  I'm glad to be home.

My daughter is an ER RN.  The relief shift couldn't get there so she's at the hospital all night.  They have given them a room to sleep but right now they are slammed with car accidents.  

I'm SO ready for spring!  I hate this weather!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glad you made it home safe T


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Glad you made it home safe T



Thanks TB!!!  Me too!  LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, GF!  I grabbed a kisslock from ILD to go with my Stanwich.




I have my T-Moro kiss lick in my T-Moro Stanwich right now. They work great  together.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> The scarlett and midnight oak still have tags on.      I've had them for a while so I won't return them.




Pretty collection!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I have my T-Moro kiss lick in my T-Moro Stanwich right now. They work great  together.


  T emailed me a pic of her kisslock and t'moro Stanwich; that sealed the deal for me.  



Twoboyz said:


> Pretty collection!


 Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> The scarlett and midnight oak still have tags on.      I've had them for a while so I won't return them.





I take what I said back! Don't return them, they are gorgeous!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> T emailed me a pic of her kisslock and t'moro Stanwich; that sealed the deal for me.
> 
> Thanks!



That was a great idea about the T-moro kiss lock and the Stanwich.  I've got my kiss lock out and ready to into mine!!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> The scarlett and midnight oak still have tags on.      I've had them for a while so I won't return them.


Swooooooooon


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I take what I said back! Don't return them, they are gorgeous!





LitGeek said:


> Swooooooooon



Thanks, y'all.  I have finally recovered from "Phoebe Phever."


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  I have finally recovered from "Phoebe Phever."


I bet you will be caught up in the Madison Hobo fever :giggles: What a perfect style she is!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> I bet you will be caught up in the Madison Hobo fever :giggles: What a perfect style she is!



I hope not!!!   I need to settle down for a while, lol.   I'll take a pic of the hobo next to a Phoebe sometime for a size reference.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> The scarlett and midnight oak still have tags on.      I've had them for a while so I won't return them.


 
OMG!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Fedex just left me a package!!      Just got my new Brighton "Tatum" Hobo...  LOOOOOVE!!!   She's smushy and fabulous, and fits on the shoulder like a dream.   Sigh.   












Feet!






Love the lining...






Outside cell pocket!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Fedex just left me a package!!      Just got my new Brighton "Tatum" Hobo...  LOOOOOVE!!!   She's smushy and fabulous, and fits on the shoulder like a dream.   Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the lining...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside cell pocket!





Gorgeous! Love the color combination and the lining! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Yes she's gorgeous. I've not seen this bag before. I've always loved the brown black combo and the outside cell pocket is my favorite feature in a bag. Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

My goodies are here


http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/outlet-dillards-haul-854190.html


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color combination and the lining! Congrats!


Thanks!!   I'm psyched!!    




Twoboyz said:


> Yes she's gorgeous. I've not seen this bag before. I've always loved the brown black combo and the outside cell pocket is my favorite feature in a bag. Enjoy!


  I love Brighton bags and have several of them.    I'm a sucker for black/brown combos, too.   This leather is like BUTTAH; she melts against the body.  Sigh.  

Last summer, my BFF had this Tatum style in a turquoise color with vachetta trim and I coveted it for months.     I can't wait to show her mine.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My goodies are here
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/outlet-dillards-haul-854190.html




Oh my gosh MaryBel you sure did get some goodies! They are all beauties!  I especially love that last one. Enjoy them!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh MaryBel you sure did get some goodies! They are all beauties!  I especially love that last one. Enjoy them!


 

Thank you!
That phoebe is at the outlets right now. At 50% is $139, but lately on the weekends they have an extra 10%, so $125 plus tax!
They also have totes in the same fabric. They are a bit bigger.  And the zebra crossbody is on clearance at 65% of 169.99, so around $60 + tax or $53 + tax if they have the extra 10%. I liked how the strap on the crossbody can be doubled and it becomes a shoulder bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thank you!
> That phoebe is at the outlets right now. At 50% is $139, but lately on the weekends they have an extra 10%, so $125 plus tax!
> They also have totes in the same fabric. They are a bit bigger.  And the zebra crossbody is on clearance at 65% of 169.99, so around $60 + tax or $53 + tax if they have the extra 10%. I liked how the strap on the crossbody can be doubled and it becomes a shoulder bag.



Nice haul, MB!   I can't believe the prices on Phoebes now, especially considering how they wouldn't allow PCEs on them when they were introduced.     I wonder when the Boroughs will be 65% off??       Enjoy your new loot!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thank you!
> That phoebe is at the outlets right now. At 50% is $139, but lately on the weekends they have an extra 10%, so $125 plus tax!
> They also have totes in the same fabric. They are a bit bigger.  And the zebra crossbody is on clearance at 65% of 169.99, so around $60 + tax or $53 + tax if they have the extra 10%. I liked how the strap on the crossbody can be doubled and it becomes a shoulder bag.




I might have to take a trip to the outlet this weekend. I wish Dooney had such great deals.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Fedex just left me a package!!      Just got my new Brighton "Tatum" Hobo...  LOOOOOVE!!!   She's smushy and fabulous, and fits on the shoulder like a dream.   Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the lining...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside cell pocket!



Very pretty Sarah!  The leather looks delicious!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice haul, MB!   I can't believe the prices on Phoebes now, especially considering how they wouldn't allow PCEs on them when they were introduced.     I wonder when the Boroughs will be 65% off??       Enjoy your new loot!




Thank you!
I know, I got my BV leather 50+10%
I'm waiting for those boroughs to hit the outlets


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I might have to take a trip to the outlet this weekend. I wish Dooney had such great deals.  Thanks for the information.





I have found deals like that at Dooney but only because of the extra promotions they have sometimes, but that varies by outlet. Mine here doesn't give coupons in the VIP book so it's not so good.


If you go to the coach outlet, try to get there by opening time since the deletes (bags that were boutique bags) are very popular and go fast, or call them ahead of time and ask them to check for the bag you want and if they have it, ask them to hold it. That way you can get there anytime and it will be waiting for you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Very pretty Sarah!  The leather looks delicious!



Thanks, Rosie.  :kiss:


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I have found deals like that at Dooney but only because of the extra promotions they have sometimes, but that varies by outlet. Mine here doesn't give coupons in the VIP book so it's not so good.
> 
> 
> If you go to the coach outlet, try to get there by opening time since the deletes (bags that were boutique bags) are very popular and go fast, or call them ahead of time and ask them to check for the bag you want and if they have it, ask them to hold it. That way you can get there anytime and it will be waiting for you.




Thanks MaryBel


----------



## Honeytown

MiaBorsa said:


> Fedex just left me a package!!      Just got my new Brighton "Tatum" Hobo...  LOOOOOVE!!!   She's smushy and fabulous, and fits on the shoulder like a dream.   Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the lining...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside cell pocket!


AHHH! Oooh, what a GREAT hobo!! Enjoy!!

Warm Wishes,
Susan


----------



## Honeytown

MaryBel said:


> My goodies are here
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/outlet-dillards-haul-854190.html


Marybel you have wonderful taste, love them all! The Ocelot in particular is striking. Enjoy your haul!

Warm Wishes,
Susan


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Fedex just left me a package!!      Just got my new Brighton "Tatum" Hobo...  LOOOOOVE!!!   She's smushy and fabulous, and fits on the shoulder like a dream.   Sigh.
> 
> Feet!
> 
> 
> Love the lining...
> 
> 
> Outside cell pocket!




Hi Sarah!


I love Tatum!  She reminds me of a Kate Spade bag I've been neglecting.


Congrats!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My goodies are here
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/outlet-dillards-haul-854190.html





Hi MB!


Wow!  I love all your goodies!  I especially love the scarlet tote you bought for your mom. I hope she loves it!


Based on this haul and (I think) the items you are still waiting for, your next outlet trip should be March. *2015*!


Congrats on all your new beauties!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Fedex just left me a package!!      Just got my new Brighton "Tatum" Hobo...  LOOOOOVE!!!   She's smushy and fabulous, and fits on the shoulder like a dream.   Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the lining...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside cell pocket!


How fun is your new bag? Love that leopard print lining! Enjoy 



MaryBel said:


> My goodies are here
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/outlet-dillards-haul-854190.html



OMGoodness! What a fabulous haul!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Honeytown said:


> AHHH! Oooh, what a GREAT hobo!! Enjoy!!
> 
> Warm Wishes,
> Susan





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> I love Tatum!  She reminds me of a Kate Spade bag I've been neglecting.
> 
> Congrats!  Thanks for the pics!





LitGeek said:


> How fun is your new bag? Love that leopard print lining! Enjoy



Thanks, everyone.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> 
> Wow!  I love all your goodies!  I especially love the scarlet tote you bought for your mom. I hope she loves it!
> 
> 
> Based on this haul and (I think) the items you are still waiting for, your next outlet trip should be March. *2015*!
> 
> 
> Congrats on all your new beauties!




Thanks GF! I know she will. 


Hey, it's only one more bag coming...although if you asked DH he'd say my next trip should be 3015!


----------



## evita.l.cortes

Ohhh so lovely the colors are amazing!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Ladies, I would like to welcome my newest addition. The MK black specchio Hamilton


----------



## Twoboyz

Beautiful GG!  So pretty and tailored.  Congrats!


----------



## Honeytown

Beautiful!   


Warm Wishes,
Susan


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, I would like to welcome my newest addition. The MK black specchio Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2493237




Mornin' GG!


BEAUTIFUL!  The Hamilton satchel has been on my short list for a long time.  Every time I see pics of it I wonder why I don't own it yet? Maybe after vacation......


Congrats!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## KABliss

gatorgirl07 said:


> This one is a little more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 2008129


so pretty!  I want spring


----------



## gatorgirl07

KABliss said:


> so pretty!  I want spring




Me too!  I miss my fuchsia baby......


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' GG!
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!  The Hamilton satchel has been on my short list for a long time.  Every time I see pics of it I wonder why I don't own it yet? Maybe after vacation......
> 
> 
> Congrats!  Thanks for the pics!




Thanks. I got a great deal and I couldn't pass her up. I am going back again today, so I may have other goodies.......


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks. I got a great deal and I couldn't pass her up. I am going back again today, so I may have other goodies.......


GG your new Hamilton is lovely  Have fun shopping!


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> GG your new Hamilton is lovely  Have fun shopping!




Thanks LG!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks. I got a great deal and I couldn't pass her up. I am going back again today, so I may have other goodies.......



   Great looking Hamilton, GG!   Congrats.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Great looking Hamilton, GG!   Congrats.




Thanks Sarah!


----------



## gatorgirl07

So here is the other bag I bought during the clearance sale

MK Large north south selma in dark khaki


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> So here is the other bag I bought during the clearance sale
> 
> MK Large north south selma in dark khaki
> 
> View attachment 2493875



WHOA!!  You're on a roll, GF!   Very nice!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> WHOA!!  You're on a roll, GF!   Very nice!!




TAking after you Sarah!  . I am on a ban now........maybe


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> TAking after you Sarah!  . I am on a ban now........maybe



   I hear that, GF!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, most of you know I have no self control.      I HAD to buy the wallet to go with the Brighton Tatum.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, most of you know I have no self control.      I HAD to buy the wallet to go with the Brighton Tatum.



Gorgeous Sarah 



gatorgirl07 said:


> So here is the other bag I bought during the clearance sale
> 
> MK Large north south selma in dark khaki
> 
> View attachment 2493875



Great bag! Love the stud detailing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, most of you know I have no self control.      I HAD to buy the wallet to go with the Brighton Tatum.




I think you exercised a great deal of control.  You could have bought the wallet at the same time you bought the bag!


Congrats on both!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> So here is the other bag I bought during the clearance sale
> 
> MK Large north south selma in dark khaki
> 
> View attachment 2493875





 I LOVE Selma GG! Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, most of you know I have no self control.      I HAD to buy the wallet to go with the Brighton Tatum.




That's a great pairing Sarah. I love the detail on the wallet buckle and the purse hang tag. Pretty


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> So here is the other bag I bought during the clearance sale
> 
> MK Large north south selma in dark khaki
> 
> View attachment 2493875




Gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, most of you know I have no self control.      I HAD to buy the wallet to go with the Brighton Tatum.




Very nice! Love the hardware!


----------



## elbgrl

In LOVE with my twisted leather teal Phoebe and Legacy flight wristlet from FOS:


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, I would like to welcome my newest addition. The MK black specchio Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2493237





GG, your Hamilton is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Got my new Rebecca Minkoff tote and accessories!


----------



## seton

MaryBel said:


> Got my new Rebecca Minkoff tote and accessories!



congrats! We definitely needed more RM in this thread!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Got my new Rebecca Minkoff tote and accessories!




Hey MB!  


I LOVE your RM tote and accessories! And as you know I ordered the small RM "M" pouch in red, from the link you emailed me the other day.  And I received it today! (Pics to follow.)


Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thanks to MaryBel, who was nice enough email me a link to the red RM pouches on sale at Nordstrom, I now have a beautiful red "M" pouch! And the hardware is gold tone which goes well with my MK or Dooney hardware.  And it's a perfect red!


Thanks MaryBel!I'm so happy I didn't miss out on this one!


----------



## MaryBel

seton said:


> congrats! We definitely needed more RM in this thread!




Thank you seton!



RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> 
> I LOVE your RM tote and accessories! And as you know I ordered the small RM "M" pouch in red, from the link you emailed me the other day.  And I received it today! (Pics to follow.)
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new beauties!




Hey GF!
Thank you! Wow, that was fast! I think mine was sitting in the warehouse for a couple of days. I got the tracking and did not moved at all for 2 days. I call CS and they told me that it was already on the way but it was not true, since the next day it updated the tracking at it was just sent from UT, that's why it made it here a couple of days after. It dis not have to cross the whole US. Can't wait for your pics!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to MaryBel, who was nice enough email me a link to the red RM pouches on sale at Nordstrom, I now have a beautiful red "M" pouch! And the hardware is gold tone which goes well with my MK or Dooney hardware.  And it's a perfect red!
> 
> 
> Thanks MaryBel!I'm so happy I didn't miss out on this one!




Oooh, me likey the red one!
Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Thank you! Wow, that was fast! I think mine was sitting in the warehouse for a couple of days. I got the tracking and did not moved at all for 2 days. I call CS and they told me that it was already on the way but it was not true, since the next day it updated the tracking at it was just sent from UT, that's why it made it here a couple of days after. It dis not have to cross the whole US. Can't wait for your pics!





I can't believe how quickly it arrived. I ordered it Wednesday morning and it arrived today!  It's funny because when the UPS guy delivered it, it was in a box from "UPS over goods".  When I asked him what that meant he said it means something came out of it's box and they had to put it in another box.  The box didn't have Nordstrom on it at all, but the pouch and invoice were in the box.  I opened it when the UPS guy was there because he was curious to see what it was too!





MaryBel said:


> Oooh, me likey the red one!
> Congrats!




Thanks MB! Did you hear that?  It's the red pouch calling your name!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> So here is the other bag I bought during the clearance sale
> 
> MK Large north south selma in dark khaki
> 
> View attachment 2493875




Pretty GG!  Congrats


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I think you exercised a great deal of control.  You could have bought the wallet at the same time you bought the bag!
> 
> 
> Congrats on both!





Twoboyz said:


> That's a great pairing Sarah. I love the detail on the wallet buckle and the purse hang tag. Pretty





elbgrl said:


> Very nice! Love the hardware!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> In LOVE with my twisted leather teal Phoebe and Legacy flight wristlet from FOS:
> 
> View attachment 2494298



Gorgeous loot, Rosie!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got my new Rebecca Minkoff tote and accessories!



Very nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got my new Rebecca Minkoff tote and accessories!




Very nice MaryBel


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to MaryBel, who was nice enough email me a link to the red RM pouches on sale at Nordstrom, I now have a beautiful red "M" pouch! And the hardware is gold tone which goes well with my MK or Dooney hardware.  And it's a perfect red!
> 
> Thanks MaryBel!I'm so happy I didn't miss out on this one!



*RED!*    Really cute, GF!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> *RED!*    Really cute, GF!!





Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to MaryBel, who was nice enough email me a link to the red RM pouches on sale at Nordstrom, I now have a beautiful red "M" pouch! And the hardware is gold tone which goes well with my MK or Dooney hardware.  And it's a perfect red!
> 
> 
> Thanks MaryBel!I'm so happy I didn't miss out on this one!




Very cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute!




Thanks TB!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> So here is the other bag I bought during the clearance sale
> 
> MK Large north south selma in dark khaki
> 
> View attachment 2493875




Love it! Congrats!



MiaBorsa said:


> Well, most of you know I have no self control.      I HAD to buy the wallet to go with the Brighton Tatum.







Love how they look together! Congrats Sarah!



elbgrl said:


> In LOVE with my twisted leather teal Phoebe and Legacy flight wristlet from FOS:
> 
> View attachment 2494298




Twins on phoebe! Congrats Rosie! 
btw, loving the wristlet....those studs are gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice!





Twoboyz said:


> Very nice MaryBel





Thank you GFs!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love how they look together! Congrats Sarah!


Thank you MB.  I've got them loaded up!


----------



## LitGeek

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to MaryBel, who was nice enough email me a link to the red RM pouches on sale at Nordstrom, I now have a beautiful red "M" pouch! And the hardware is gold tone which goes well with my MK or Dooney hardware.  And it's a perfect red!
> 
> 
> Thanks MaryBel!I'm so happy I didn't miss out on this one!



Love the red and the pebbled leather is gorgeous!



MaryBel said:


> Got my new Rebecca Minkoff tote and accessories!



What a lovely set! Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi everyone,

I saw this on QVC and was almost swayed by this gorgeous green. (I told myself I'd never buy anything but Dooney) I was wondering what everyone thinks about B Makowski bags. Thanks


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I saw this on QVC and was almost swayed by this gorgeous green. (I told myself I'd never buy anything but Dooney) I was wondering what everyone thinks about B Makowski bags. Thanks
> View attachment 2494874



Not too crazy about it. BM uses soft leather and they seem to wear pretty quickly. I hear bad things about their CS too. That bag even has mediocre ratings on Q. Of course, JMO.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks Seton. I think I already talked myself out of it and now I'm definitely going to pass. It's a bit big for me anyway.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I saw this on QVC and was almost swayed by this gorgeous green. (I told myself I'd never buy anything but Dooney) I was wondering what everyone thinks about B Makowski bags. Thanks
> View attachment 2494874





I saw this bag IRL not too long after it was the TSV.  A woman at the Coach outlet in WI was carrying it in grape.  I stopped her because it was so pretty and I really had be thinking about getting grape when the TSV was presented.  She loved this bag but said the same thing most of the negative reviews stated, the front pocket won't stay closed, so she doesn't use it.  My pet peeve are snaps or magnetic closures that won't stay closed and I have to keep reminding myself of that every time I'm tempted to order it.  I need an outside pocket I can use and I don't want to worry about losing anything.


As far as BMak bags in generally, I've had other bags I've loved, but I think the life expectancy of most of his bags is short, especially on the lighter colored, glove leather bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks RN. You guys are sealing the "no deal" for me. There is a reason I love Dooney and I need to remember that


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN. You guys are sealing the "no deal" for me. There is a reason I love Dooney and I need to remember that





You're welcome! Lovin' Dooney and our other favorite brands will keep us busy enough anyway!


----------



## gatorgirl07

My last online special from Belk. Welcome my large black grommet selma!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> My last online special from Belk. Welcome my large black grommet selma!!
> 
> View attachment 2496148





Mornin' GG!


I have been enjoying the pics of your recent haul!  It's too bad this is the last one. (I'm sure your wallet is not sorry.)  Selma is really growing on me. I find myself staring at it a little longer each time I go to Macys or Lord & Taylor.


Beautiful! Congrats!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## LitGeek

Super cute GG! Enjoy all of your lovely new bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

Congrats on your new bag GG. Love those grommets as an embellishment. Very cute.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats on your new bag GG. Love those grommets as an embellishment. Very cute.



Thanks.  I was thinking I may be too old for  HARD EDGE bag like this one, but I couldn't pass it up.  I am in love


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' GG!
> 
> 
> I have been enjoying the pics of your recent haul!  It's too bad this is the last one. (I'm sure your wallet is not sorry.)  Selma is really growing on me. I find myself staring at it a little longer each time I go to Macys or Lord & Taylor.
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Congrats!  Thanks for sharing the pics!



You are correct on both counts.  I am loving all of my new bags and my wallet (and DH) are not sorry this is the last one   I have been the same way with Selma over the last few months.  At first, I hated the silhouette, but now I love it!  I wanted something with easy access, and as much as I love my Flo satchel, she isn't easy to get into......especially one handed.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks.  I was thinking I may be too old for  HARD EDGE bag like this one, but I couldn't pass it up.  I am in love




Are we ever too old for a great bag?  Nope!  Surrounding ourselves with what makes us happy is the key to staying young.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Are we ever too old for a great bag?  Nope!  Surrounding ourselves with what makes us happy is the key to staying young.



If you are right, I should stay young long enough to really torture my DS


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> if you are right, i should stay young long enough to really torture my ds


----------



## elbgrl

Do any of my Dooney friends have a 30% Coach PCE you are not going to use?  Have my eye on a wristlet and no PCE for me this time.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> My last online special from Belk. Welcome my large black grommet selma!!
> 
> View attachment 2496148



Wow, you are on a roll GF!   Congrats!!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> My last online special from Belk. Welcome my large black grommet selma!!
> 
> View attachment 2496148





Love the grommet Selma! Congrats GG!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Love the grommet Selma! Congrats GG!




Thank you!  I am in love with her!  I think the violet or fuchsia version will be next.......but not until summer I think


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, you are on a roll GF!   Congrats!!




Thanks Sarah


----------



## MaryBel

Went to Macy's on Sunday and they had one of the MKors hamiltons in specchio leather, but it was brown...not my favorite color and they didn't have any other colors so I left without her. But I started obsessing about it, and wondered if the other store nearby might have more. I had my doubts since it's a way smaller store, but I remember seeing one there, so I called yesterday and they told me they had the gray (which is the one I wanted), so I asked the SA to put it on hold and went last night to pick her up. Once there I saw that the one I had seen on a previous visit was not the grey, but a white one. I felt so lucky to have found the one I wanted and on sale (25%+20%). I took a look at the small table they have and found another that had to come home with me. It was 50%+20% so I quickly grabbed it and left with my 2 gorgeous bags. Here they are


----------



## Twoboyz

They are so pretty MaryBel. Congrats on getting such great deals! Enjoy them.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Went to Macy's on Sunday and they had one of the MKors hamiltons in specchio leather, but it was brown...not my favorite color and they didn't have any other colors so I left without her. But I started obsessing about it, and wondered if the other store nearby might have more. I had my doubts since it's a way smaller store, but I remember seeing one there, so I called yesterday and they told me they had the gray (which is the one I wanted), so I asked the SA to put it on hold and went last night to pick her up. Once there I saw that the one I had seen on a previous visit was not the grey, but a white one. I felt so lucky to have found the one I wanted and on sale (25%+20%). I took a look at the small table they have and found another that had to come home with me. It was 50%+20% so I quickly grabbed it and left with my 2 gorgeous bags. Here they are




&#10084;&#65039; both if those bags!  I wanted the grey before I got the black


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Went to Macy's on Sunday and they had one of the MKors hamiltons in specchio leather, but it was brown...*not my favorite color and they didn't have any other colors so I left without her. But I started obsessing about it,* and wondered if the other store nearby might have more. I had my doubts since it's a way smaller store, but I remember seeing one there, so I called yesterday and they told me they had the gray (which is the one I wanted), so I asked the SA to put it on hold and went last night to pick her up. Once there I saw that the one I had seen on a previous visit was not the grey, but a white one. I felt so lucky to have found the one I wanted and on sale (25%+20%). I took a look at the small table they have and found another that had to come home with me. It was 50%+20% so I quickly grabbed it and left with my 2 gorgeous bags. Here they are





Don't you hate when the ghost of handbags "passed" haunt you?  I'm so happy you were able to find what you wanted (I don't have to say and at a great price, because you always find a great price!)


I love both of your new bags!  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> They are so pretty MaryBel. Congrats on getting such great deals! Enjoy them.





Thank you TB!



gatorgirl07 said:


> &#10084;&#65039; both if those bags!  I wanted the grey before I got the black





Thank you GG! A black one is also haunting me. Either a Hamilton like yours or a Selma plain or with grommets like yours.



RuedeNesle said:


> Don't you hate when the ghost of handbags "passed" haunt you?  I'm so happy you were able to find what you wanted (I don't have to say and at a great price, because you always find a great price!)
> 
> 
> I love both of your new bags!  Congrats!




Thank you GF!
I know, That's why it's better to avoid the stores altogether, but it was DH's fault. We went to the mall because he needed to buy stuff at GNC and he always takes his time so I told him I'd be at Macy's (he already knows which department )


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Thank you TB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you GG! A black one is also haunting me. Either a Hamilton like yours or a Selma plain or with grommets like yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you GF!
> I know, That's why it's better to avoid the stores altogether, but it was DH's fault. We went to the mall because he needed to buy stuff at GNC and he always takes his time so I told him I'd be at Macy's (he already knows which department )




You will love the grommets!  And I love the silver trim on my Hamilton


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thank you GF!
> I know, That's why it's better to avoid the stores altogether, but it was DH's fault. We went to the mall because he needed to buy stuff at GNC and he always takes his time so I told him *I'd be at Macy's (he already knows which department *)


----------



## LitGeek

MaryBel said:


> Went to Macy's on Sunday and they had one of the MKors hamiltons in specchio leather, but it was brown...not my favorite color and they didn't have any other colors so I left without her. But I started obsessing about it, and wondered if the other store nearby might have more. I had my doubts since it's a way smaller store, but I remember seeing one there, so I called yesterday and they told me they had the gray (which is the one I wanted), so I asked the SA to put it on hold and went last night to pick her up. Once there I saw that the one I had seen on a previous visit was not the grey, but a white one. I felt so lucky to have found the one I wanted and on sale (25%+20%). I took a look at the small table they have and found another that had to come home with me. It was 50%+20% so I quickly grabbed it and left with my 2 gorgeous bags. Here they are



I am so happy for you that you found the bag you really wanted and on sale to boot  It is gorgeous! And then you find the other one too! You lucky girl! Love them both


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> You will love the grommets!  And I love the silver trim on my Hamilton





I might need both 



RuedeNesle said:


>




Yep, it's either that or shoes!



LitGeek said:


> I am so happy for you that you found the bag you really wanted and on sale to boot  It is gorgeous! And then you find the other one too! You lucky girl! Love them both




Thank you LG!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> I might need both



I don't really need to say that I did, do I?    I couldnt leave a beautiful bag behind.......


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Went to Macy's on Sunday and they had one of the MKors hamiltons in specchio leather, but it was brown...not my favorite color and they didn't have any other colors so I left without her. But I started obsessing about it, and wondered if the other store nearby might have more. I had my doubts since it's a way smaller store, but I remember seeing one there, so I called yesterday and they told me they had the gray (which is the one I wanted), so I asked the SA to put it on hold and went last night to pick her up. Once there I saw that the one I had seen on a previous visit was not the grey, but a white one. I felt so lucky to have found the one I wanted and on sale (25%+20%). I took a look at the small table they have and found another that had to come home with me. It was 50%+20% so I quickly grabbed it and left with my 2 gorgeous bags. Here they are



More pretties!!   Congrats!!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't really need to say that I did, do I?   * I couldnt leave a beautiful bag behind.*......




I have the same problem!



MiaBorsa said:


> More pretties!!   Congrats!!




Thanks Sarah!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> I have the same problem!







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## amandah313

COACH taylor leather flap bag in putty


----------



## LitGeek

amandah313 said:


> COACH taylor leather flap bag in putty
> 
> View attachment 2505596


Lovely bag and lovely color


----------



## amandah313

LitGeek said:


> Lovely bag and lovely color




Thank you! I immediately fell in love with the color.


----------



## LCHallWill

My Kate Spade Beau Bag is one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## LCHallWill

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to MaryBel, who was nice enough email me a link to the red RM pouches on sale at Nordstrom, I now have a beautiful red "M" pouch! And the hardware is gold tone which goes well with my MK or Dooney hardware.  And it's a perfect red!
> 
> 
> Thanks MaryBel!I'm so happy I didn't miss out on this one!


Gorgeous!


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   The poor UPS guy braved icy roads and sleet to bring my new Coach Madison Hobo in TAN.  My new spring/summer shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's nice and slim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a little stiff with cold, but should get nice and slouchy soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came with an additional detachable crossbody strap, which I removed.  She has a great strap drop on the shoulder.    The lining is a gorgeous coordinating satin.


Love it! I was looking to get this one in the peach color...but can't decide if I should get this hobo, or another Phoebe... Really like the shape on this one though!


----------



## seton

LCHallWill said:


> My Kate Spade Beau Bag is one of my absolute favorites!



that is my favorite color combo in that. you look great!


----------



## LCHallWill

seton said:


> that is my favorite color combo in that. you look great!


Thank you! I figured I'd go the "safe" route with the neutrals...but I do love the pink and red combo too...I may break down and get it when Spring/summer arrives


----------



## MiaBorsa

LCHallWill said:


> My Kate Spade Beau Bag is one of my absolute favorites!


Girl, look at you!!  Gorgeous as ever, and so is your Beau bag!   



LCHallWill said:


> Love it! I was looking to get this one in the peach color...but can't decide if I should get this hobo, or another Phoebe... Really like the shape on this one though!


 I like the hobo better than Phoebe (which is saying something because I have four Phoebes!)   Try a hobo; they are fabulous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

amandah313 said:


> COACH taylor leather flap bag in putty
> 
> View attachment 2505596



Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

LCHallWill said:


> My Kate Spade Beau Bag is one of my absolute favorites!




You and your Kate Spade look gorgeous together!  I'm really starting to love that structured look in a bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

amandah313 said:


> COACH taylor leather flap bag in putty
> 
> View attachment 2505596




I love the color and that hardware is so great. Enjoy


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, look at you!!  Gorgeous as ever, and so is your Beau bag!
> 
> I like the hobo better than Phoebe (which is saying something because I have four Phoebes!)   Try a hobo; they are fabulous.


Thank you Sarah, you're so,sweet!

You sold me...I'm going to have to try the hobo now


----------



## LCHallWill

Twoboyz said:


> You and your Kate Spade look gorgeous together!  I'm really starting to love that structured look in a bag.


Thank you  I'm a sucker for a structured satchel!


----------



## LitGeek

LCHallWill said:


> My Kate Spade Beau Bag is one of my absolute favorites!


I can see why it is one of your favorites, it is fabulous! I too would have gone for the neutral first, although the red and pink sounds perfect for spring


----------



## LCHallWill

LitGeek said:


> I can see why it is one of your favorites, it is fabulous! I too would have gone for the neutral first, although the red and pink sounds perfect for spring


Right? I know I'm going to wind up getting it eventually... The pink and red is just so me!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I bought this Kate spade wallet last night on eBay for a STEAL to go with my new violet satchel!  I have never had a Kate spade anything, so I am really excited!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I bought this Kate spade wallet last night on eBay for a STEAL to go with my new violet satchel!  I have never had a Kate spade anything, so I am really excited!!
> 
> View attachment 2508149



How cute!   You are going to love that wallet.  And...now you'll be a Kate Spade convert, too!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> How cute!   You are going to love that wallet.  And...now you'll be a Kate Spade convert, too!!




Lord, I hope not. I'm not sure I can afford all these new obsession I have!  I liked this one because if all the pocket on the inside. I was going to get the Dooney florentine large zip wallet but I figured it would scratch and that would drive me CRAZY!!  Plus, this one is so dang cute with all the dots ( and I am
Truly a pink kinda gal)


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I bought this Kate spade wallet last night on eBay for a STEAL to go with my new violet satchel!  I have never had a Kate spade anything, so I am really excited!!
> 
> View attachment 2508149




Very cute and perfect for your new violet   I love it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute and perfect for your new violet   I love it!




That's what I thought too. It may be. Smidge too pink for a violet bag, but it will be close enough I dare anyone to say anything


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> that's what i thought too. It may be. Smidge too pink for a violet bag, but it will be close enough i dare anyone to say anything


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> I bought this Kate spade wallet last night on eBay for a STEAL to go with my new violet satchel!  I have never had a Kate spade anything, so I am really excited!!
> 
> View attachment 2508149


I am sure it will look super cute with your new violet flo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

amandah313 said:


> COACH taylor leather flap bag in putty
> 
> View attachment 2505596




I love your flap bag! 



LCHallWill said:


> My Kate Spade Beau Bag is one of my absolute favorites!


Beautiful!  The bag, the outfit, everything!   You look ready to tackle work and grad school with no sweat!





LCHallWill said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks LC! I'm really lovin' the pouch!





gatorgirl07 said:


> I bought this Kate spade wallet last night on eBay for a STEAL to go with my new violet satchel!  I have never had a Kate spade anything, so I am really excited!!
> 
> View attachment 2508149




Congrats GG!  I can't wait for you to receive it and let us know what you think!


----------



## MSA2005

Im looking for one myself!  I recently received my first two Kate Spade purses and I love them.


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> I am sure it will look super cute with your new violet flo!





RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats GG!  I can't wait for you to receive it and let us know what you think!



Thank you both!  I am so excited.  I have never had a Kate Spade


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you both!  I am so excited. * I have never had a Kate Spade*


 
I''m looking forward to the pictures of your bag and her new wallet!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

Look who arrived today!  My first Brahmin handbag! 








Delft Large Duxbury Satchel  

I ordered her on Valentine's Day and she came beautifully wrapped and snuggled in a grey dust cover.  I am amazed at how perfectly the pattern was centered when making her.  She's a big girl but will work well as a tote/satchel for me!  Thank goodness she isn't very heavy (she's coated canvas) so I'll love carrying her as well as looking at her!   

It was nice enough outside for a quick photo op....she's definitely a needed touch of spring!

She doesn't come with a matching wallet so I'm deciding what wallet I will like best with her.  That will probably be a Dooney CCW since they are my favorites!


Sue


----------



## Twoboyz

So pretty Sue!  I'm not a big floral person, but this one did catch my eye on their website. Seeing her here in your photo, even more beautiful!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## StillWG

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty Sue! * I'm not a big floral person*, but this one did catch my eye on their website. Seeing her here in your photo, even more beautiful!  Just gorgeous!


 
Thank you, GF!  

I must admit that I surprised myself by actually ordering a floral bag!    I had tried to buy a couple of Dooney floral bags in previous years and always changed my mind.  This one is definitely a keeper though!  I am a sucker for Delft patterns so maybe that is the difference!


Sue


----------



## LitGeek

OMGoodness Sue your new floral Brahmin is gorgeous  It is just perfect for spring and summer! Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

It's hard to follow Sue's gorgeous new Brahmin, but this is going to be my Spring bag for now at least until I can get my hands on a Violet Flo . This is one of the two Coach bags left in my collection. It's the Soho Patent Leather Flap Duffle shoulder/cross body bag in plum. It's the perfect size and I love that it can turn into a cross body.


----------



## StillWG

LitGeek said:


> OMGoodness Sue your new floral Brahmin is gorgeous  It is just perfect for spring and summer! Enjoy!


 
Thanks, LG!  

I must admit that I had to put her in her dust cover and into the closet to keep from gazing at her.  I was starting to contemplate carrying her immediately!    I think that might be rushing the season just a bit.  She does look great with black....


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> Look who arrived today!  My first Brahmin handbag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delft Large Duxbury Satchel
> 
> I ordered her on Valentine's Day and she came beautifully wrapped and snuggled in a grey dust cover.  I am amazed at how perfectly the pattern was centered when making her.  She's a big girl but will work well as a tote/satchel for me!  Thank goodness she isn't very heavy (she's coated canvas) so I'll love carrying her as well as looking at her!
> 
> It was nice enough outside for a quick photo op....she's definitely a needed touch of spring!
> 
> She doesn't come with a matching wallet so I'm deciding what wallet I will like best with her.  That will probably be a Dooney CCW since they are my favorites!
> 
> 
> Sue




Beautiful!!
Beautiful!


----------



## StillWG

Twoboyz said:


> It's hard to follow Sue's gorgeous new Brahmin, but this is going to be my Spring bag for now at least until I can get my hands on a Violet Flo . This is one of the two Coach bags left in my collection. It's the Soho Patent Leather Flap Duffle shoulder/cross body bag in plum. It's the perfect size and I love that it can turn into a cross body.
> View attachment 2511262


 

Wow!  I love the combination of shine & violet/plum!  She's a beauty, TB!  

She's perfect for spring and on....according to Pantone's latest Fall color release, radiant orchid is going strong on into the Fall!

http://www.pantone.com/pages/fcr/?season=fall&year=2014&pid=3


Sue


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Beautiful!!
> Beautiful!


 
Thanks, gg07!  

She does make me smile!  

Is your snow gone now?  We had 50 degree weather today and melted some of ours....back to winter tomorrow though.  My Brahmin won't be out yet!


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> Thanks, gg07!
> 
> She does make me smile!
> 
> Is your snow gone now?  We had 50 degree weather today and melted some of ours....back to winter tomorrow though.  My Brahmin won't be out yet!
> 
> 
> Sue




We hit 54° today, so it melted most of it. Tomorrow it is supposed to rain so that may take care if the rest


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> We hit 54° today, so it melted most of it.* Tomorrow it is supposed to rain so that may take care if the rest*


 
Perfect!  We have a month or so to go before we get to that point!    At least we are headed the right way with our spring bags lined up & ready to go!  


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

Yep. I couldn't wait until march or April. I had to move right in


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yep. I couldn't wait until march or April.* I had to move right in*


 
Absolutely!  I wouldn't wait with that beauty sitting in the closet either!  


Sue


----------



## Twoboyz

StillWG said:


> Wow!  I love the combination of shine & violet/plum!  She's a beauty, TB!
> 
> She's perfect for spring and on....according to Pantone's latest Fall color release, radiant orchid is going strong on into the Fall!
> 
> http://www.pantone.com/pages/fcr/?season=fall&year=2014&pid=3
> 
> 
> Sue




Thanks Sue!  Interesting article, thanks for sharing. It's no secret what color I voted for.....


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> Look who arrived today!  My first Brahmin handbag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delft Large Duxbury Satchel
> 
> I ordered her on Valentine's Day and she came beautifully wrapped and snuggled in a grey dust cover.  I am amazed at how perfectly the pattern was centered when making her.  She's a big girl but will work well as a tote/satchel for me!  Thank goodness she isn't very heavy (she's coated canvas) so I'll love carrying her as well as looking at her!
> 
> It was nice enough outside for a quick photo op....she's definitely a needed touch of spring!
> 
> She doesn't come with a matching wallet so I'm deciding what wallet I will like best with her.  That will probably be a Dooney CCW since they are my favorites!
> 
> 
> Sue



OMGosh, Sue, she is to die for gorgeous!   Congratulations and enjoy wearing her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Look who arrived today!  My first Brahmin handbag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delft Large Duxbury Satchel
> 
> I ordered her on Valentine's Day and she came beautifully wrapped and snuggled in a grey dust cover.  I am amazed at how perfectly the pattern was centered when making her.  She's a big girl but will work well as a tote/satchel for me!  Thank goodness she isn't very heavy (she's coated canvas) so I'll love carrying her as well as looking at her!
> 
> It was nice enough outside for a quick photo op....she's definitely a needed touch of spring!
> 
> She doesn't come with a matching wallet so I'm deciding what wallet I will like best with her.  That will probably be a Dooney CCW since they are my favorites!
> 
> 
> Sue



Oh, my!!!      She's so pretty, Sue!!   Congrats!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MSA2005 said:


> Im looking for one myself!  I recently received my first two Kate Spade purses and I love them.



Well, we're going to need to see those pics, missy!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's hard to follow Sue's gorgeous new Brahmin, but this is going to be my Spring bag for now at least until I can get my hands on a Violet Flo . This is one of the two Coach bags left in my collection. It's the Soho Patent Leather Flap Duffle shoulder/cross body bag in plum. It's the perfect size and I love that it can turn into a cross body.
> View attachment 2511262



Gorgeous color!   I love Coach's patent.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous color!   I love Coach's patent.




Thanks Sarah  I love it too. It's so shiny!


----------



## miyacom

One of my fav Cole Haan hobo's! I have it in brown too. I love Dooney but I venture into Coach and Cole Haan. Will be carrying her tomorrow!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> Look who arrived today!  My first Brahmin handbag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delft Large Duxbury Satchel
> 
> I ordered her on Valentine's Day and she came beautifully wrapped and snuggled in a grey dust cover.  I am amazed at how perfectly the pattern was centered when making her.  She's a big girl but will work well as a tote/satchel for me!  Thank goodness she isn't very heavy (she's coated canvas) so I'll love carrying her as well as looking at her!
> 
> It was nice enough outside for a quick photo op....she's definitely a needed touch of spring!
> 
> She doesn't come with a matching wallet so I'm deciding what wallet I will like best with her.  That will probably be a Dooney CCW since they are my favorites!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Oh Sue!!!!     That Brahmin is GORGEOUS!!!!  I LOVE that pattern.  I am eyeing that same pattern but in the Cross body.  Boy when you dive in, girl, you go all out!!!! 
Its beautiful!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Twoboyz said:


> It's hard to follow Sue's gorgeous new Brahmin, but this is going to be my Spring bag for now at least until I can get my hands on a Violet Flo . This is one of the two Coach bags left in my collection. It's the Soho Patent Leather Flap Duffle shoulder/cross body bag in plum. It's the perfect size and I love that it can turn into a cross body.
> View attachment 2511262


 
Very pretty!!  I love that color.. .what a great happy spring color/bag.  Congrats!! its a beauty!!!


----------



## LitGeek

Twoboyz said:


> It's hard to follow Sue's gorgeous new Brahmin, but this is going to be my Spring bag for now at least until I can get my hands on a Violet Flo . This is one of the two Coach bags left in my collection. It's the Soho Patent Leather Flap Duffle shoulder/cross body bag in plum. It's the perfect size and I love that it can turn into a cross body.
> View attachment 2511262


Lovely and perfect for spring!


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> OMGosh, Sue, she is to die for gorgeous!   Congratulations and enjoy wearing her!


 
Thank you, rosie!  

If spring ever comes to SD for more than a day, she'll be out ASAP!  Maybe even before....



MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, my!!!      She's so pretty, Sue!!   Congrats!!


 
I'd been heading in the very conservative direction lately so took a step the other way!    Thanks, Sarah!



Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oh Sue!!!!     That Brahmin is GORGEOUS!!!!  I LOVE that pattern.  I am eyeing that same pattern but in the Cross body.  Boy when you dive in, girl, you go all out!!!!
> Its beautiful!!! congratulations!!!


 
You'll love the Cross body, Joy!  The minute the Spring catalog came out, I knew I was going to be getting a bag in this pattern.  The picture on the website of the Vogue ad with this bag against black convinced me!  I'm so happy I didn't hesitate.  Now I'm eying the new Copa bags.    And waiting for some CA type weather to appear!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2511528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fav Cole Haan hobo's! I have it in brown too. I love Dooney but I venture into Coach and Cole Haan. Will be carrying her tomorrow!


 
I love the grommets on this bag and the pretty bright color!

Thanks for the picture! 


Sue


----------



## houstonm2198

Ms. Violet Selma is working with me today.


----------



## houstonm2198

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2511528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fav Cole Haan hobo's! I have it in brown too. I love Dooney but I venture into Coach and Cole Haan. Will be carrying her tomorrow!


She's gorgeous!


----------



## miyacom

Thanks for the compliments! Good day pursonistas!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

houstonm2198 said:


> Ms. Violet Selma is working with me today.


 
And she is gorgeous!!! Wow!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2511528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fav Cole Haan hobo's! I have it in brown too. I love Dooney but I venture into Coach and Cole Haan. Will be carrying her tomorrow!


Very nice, edgy bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Very pretty!!  I love that color.. .what a great happy spring color/bag.  Congrats!! its a beauty!!!



Thanks Cali!  



LitGeek said:


> Lovely and perfect for spring!



Thanks LG!


----------



## Twoboyz

houstonm2198 said:


> Ms. Violet Selma is working with me today.


Ooohhhhh another gorgeous Violet!  I'm really loving this color.  I also love this silhouette and the gromets give it an edge.  Very nice


----------



## houstonm2198

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhhhh another gorgeous Violet!  I'm really loving this color.  I also love this silhouette and the gromets give it an edge.  Very nice


Thank you!  This bag by far is my favorite.


----------



## elbgrl

Love that violet!


----------



## MiaBorsa

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2511528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fav Cole Haan hobo's! I have it in brown too. I love Dooney but I venture into Coach and Cole Haan. Will be carrying her tomorrow!


  Love it!   I'm a Cole Haan lover, too!  



houstonm2198 said:


> Ms. Violet Selma is working with me today.


Ooooh, more violet!!   Pretty color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got my package from Coach today with my 30% off PCE purchase.   LOOOOOOVE!!!   Here's the Madison Cafe Carryall in "silt."  (Weird name for a color, but I love it.  Sort of putty-ish and looks different when the light changes...going from a beigey to taupey.)  It's really overcast here today which makes it difficult to capture the color.  








She's very slim and fits on the shoulder perfectly...this pic is in natural light.


----------



## miyacom

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my package from Coach today with my 30% off PCE purchase.   LOOOOOOVE!!!   Here's the Madison Cafe Carryall in "silt."  (Weird name for a color, but I love it.  Sort of putty-ish and looks different when the light changes...going from a beigey to taupey.)  It's really overcast here today which makes it difficult to capture the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's very slim and fits on the shoulder perfectly...this pic is in natural light.



Love that soft leather and color is gorgeous! Greetings to a fellow Cole Haan pursonista!


----------



## MiaBorsa

miyacom said:


> Love that soft leather and color is gorgeous! Greetings to a fellow Cole Haan pursonista!



Thanks!   I love the soft Madison leather.  

Speaking of Cole Haan, I had lunch with my BFF today.  She is the original Cole Haan fan.     Her favorite thing to do is to go to the Cole Haan boutique or to the outlet store!!   She was carrying a gorgeous pebbled leather bronze colored tote today and I was swooning over it.  

I have a CH hobo made similar to your red one, but it has small studs instead of the grommets!


----------



## miyacom

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   I love the soft Madison leather.
> 
> Speaking of Cole Haan, I had lunch with my BFF today.  She is the original Cole Haan fan.     Her favorite thing to do is to go to the Cole Haan boutique or to the outlet store!!   She was carrying a gorgeous pebbled leather bronze colored tote today and I was swooning over it.
> 
> I have a CH hobo made similar to your red one, but it has small studs instead of the grommets!



You can get some wonderful deals at the outlet. I found this hobo and the brown one like it on eBay. The older Cole Haan bags are a better quality leather IMO.  I have found some good ones at the I outlet too. I don't think there is a bag in America that you don't have lol. Love your collection!


----------



## MiaBorsa

miyacom said:


> You can get some wonderful deals at the outlet. I found this hobo and the brown one like it on eBay. The older Cole Haan bags are a better quality leather IMO.  I have found some good ones at the I outlet too. I don't think there is a bag in America that you don't have lol. Love your collection!



LMAO.  I don't have any LV, Hermes or Prada!!!     And I totally agree that the older CH bags are better quality...and I also think they are better STYLES.  Seems like the newest CH bags are kind of boring, so I hope they start coming out with some better looking things.


----------



## miyacom

MiaBorsa said:


> LMAO.  I don't have any LV, Hermes or Prada!!!     And I totally agree that the older CH bags are better quality...and I also think they are better STYLES.  Seems like the newest CH bags are kind of boring, so I hope they start coming out with some better looking things.



Me either! My husband won't stand for it! My low level purse infatuation is damage enough!


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Look who arrived today!  My first Brahmin handbag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delft Large Duxbury Satchel
> 
> I ordered her on Valentine's Day and she came beautifully wrapped and snuggled in a grey dust cover.  I am amazed at how perfectly the pattern was centered when making her.  She's a big girl but will work well as a tote/satchel for me!  Thank goodness she isn't very heavy (she's coated canvas) so I'll love carrying her as well as looking at her!
> 
> It was nice enough outside for a quick photo op....she's definitely a needed touch of spring!
> 
> She doesn't come with a matching wallet so I'm deciding what wallet I will like best with her.  That will probably be a Dooney CCW since they are my favorites!
> 
> 
> Sue




OMG!


and then


----------



## MaryBel

And now I'm up. 


WOW, what a gorgeous bag! Congrats on this beauty! Awesome way to get started with Brahmin!
Now, you will be stuck with us wishing for more :devil:
You can thank Sarah for that! 


I so want something in this pattern. I'm thinking the tote.
I was talking to the SA at Dillard's yesterday and she told me they have this style, the DS and I think the cross body. I hope they get the tote soon. I'll be able to go to Dillard's next week (traveling for work) so hopefully I can find her.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> It's hard to follow Sue's gorgeous new Brahmin, but this is going to be my Spring bag for now at least until I can get my hands on a Violet Flo . This is one of the two Coach bags left in my collection. It's the Soho Patent Leather Flap Duffle shoulder/cross body bag in plum. It's the perfect size and I love that it can turn into a cross body.
> View attachment 2511262





Love your coach TB!
Gorgeous color!


----------



## MaryBel

miyacom said:


> View attachment 2511528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fav Cole Haan hobo's! I have it in brown too. I love Dooney but I venture into Coach and Cole Haan. Will be carrying her tomorrow!





Love your bag miya!


----------



## MaryBel

houstonm2198 said:


> Ms. Violet Selma is working with me today.




Gorgeous!
I was very close to being your twin on this one. Saw it at Macy's and was seriously looking at her, but then I thought it might be too close to the Cynthia I have in pomegranate, so I left her behind. Besides, I had my eye on something else...


----------



## MaryBel

And here's the one that got my attention...

Brahmin Kathleen in camel leopard colorblock
Font is haircalf, back is pebbled leather in brown and strap and sides are croc embossed in black.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my package from Coach today with my 30% off PCE purchase.   LOOOOOOVE!!!   Here's the Madison Cafe Carryall in "silt."  (Weird name for a color, but I love it.  Sort of putty-ish and looks different when the light changes...going from a beigey to taupey.)  It's really overcast here today which makes it difficult to capture the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's very slim and fits on the shoulder perfectly...this pic is in natural light.




My mom and I were looking at this same bag in red on clearance at Belk. They had it reduced plus and extra 25% off


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my package from Coach today with my 30% off PCE purchase.   LOOOOOOVE!!!   Here's the Madison Cafe Carryall in "silt."  (Weird name for a color, but I love it.  Sort of putty-ish and looks different when the light changes...going from a beigey to taupey.)  It's really overcast here today which makes it difficult to capture the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's very slim and fits on the shoulder perfectly...this pic is in natural light.




Gorgeous! Congrats Sarah!


----------



## LitGeek

MaryBel said:


> And here's the one that got my attention...
> 
> Brahmin Kathleen in camel leopard colorblock
> Font is haircalf, back is pebbled leather in brown and strap and sides are croc embossed in black.


Knockout gorgeous bag  Please let me know how she carries!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my package from Coach today with my 30% off PCE purchase.   LOOOOOOVE!!!   Here's the Madison Cafe Carryall in "silt."  (Weird name for a color, but I love it.  Sort of putty-ish and looks different when the light changes...going from a beigey to taupey.)  It's really overcast here today which makes it difficult to capture the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's very slim and fits on the shoulder perfectly...this pic is in natural light.


 
Very nice Sarah!!  I like this one a lot... looks like it would be a good size for me.  You just have the best eye in finding this stuff!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> And here's the one that got my attention...
> 
> Brahmin Kathleen in camel leopard colorblock
> Font is haircalf, back is pebbled leather in brown and strap and sides are croc embossed in black.


 
Sigh..... I just love Brahmin hobos!!  Congrats MB.. she's a beauty!!


----------



## MaryBel

LitGeek said:


> Knockout gorgeous bag  Please let me know how she carries!




Thanks LG! These bags are so nice to carry. It's very similar in size to the Carmela, but this one is way better since it has a zipper closure instead of magnetic and a flat strap instead of the rolled strap Carmela has. I still love my Carmelas though.



Cali Bag Lady said:


> Sigh..... I just love Brahmin hobos!!  Congrats MB.. she's a beauty!!





Thanks Joy! 
I was so glad to find her here! I had seen it once at a store in MN but I never went back to that store since it was not close by and then we moved and then I found a pic I had taken with my phone and was sad I did not get her when I had the chance. So when I saw her here, had to get her, DH did not like it at all so I left her on hold and went the following day without company  She was marked down 25% and then it had an extra 30% for president's day.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats Sarah!





Cali Bag Lady said:


> Very nice Sarah!!  I like this one a lot... looks like it would be a good size for me.  You just have the best eye in finding this stuff!!!



Thanks, y'all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> And here's the one that got my attention...
> 
> Brahmin Kathleen in camel leopard colorblock
> Font is haircalf, back is pebbled leather in brown and strap and sides are croc embossed in black.



Nice!  Congrats, MB!!


----------



## cheidel

StillWG said:


> Look who arrived today!  My first Brahmin handbag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delft Large Duxbury Satchel
> 
> I ordered her on Valentine's Day and she came beautifully wrapped and snuggled in a grey dust cover.  I am amazed at how perfectly the pattern was centered when making her.  She's a big girl but will work well as a tote/satchel for me!  Thank goodness she isn't very heavy (she's coated canvas) so I'll love carrying her as well as looking at her!
> 
> It was nice enough outside for a quick photo op....she's definitely a needed touch of spring!
> 
> She doesn't come with a matching wallet so I'm deciding what wallet I will like best with her.  That will probably be a Dooney CCW since they are my favorites!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Congrats, beautiful!  I have been looking at the Cosmetic Pouch that matches this bag!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!  Congrats, MB!!



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## cheidel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, I would like to welcome my newest addition. The MK black specchio Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2493237


 
Very pretty....!  I love MK bags.


----------



## cheidel

StillWG said:


> I love the grommets on this bag and the pretty bright color!
> 
> Thanks for the picture!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Beautiful, I love Cole Haan bags.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> and then


 



and

MaryBel!

I'm definitely doing the 

ETA  I had to delete some of your darling emoties in order to get this to post....sorry!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

cheidel said:


> Congrats, beautiful!  I have been looking at the Cosmetic Pouch that matches this bag!


 
Thank you!  

The cosmetic pouch is beautiful too.  As a matter of fact each piece in this collection is so very pretty.  It would be impossible to choose a wrong one! 


Sue


----------



## cheidel

One of my non-Dooney favorites, black Cole Haan Village Tote and matching Zippy Wallet from the 2007 CH Village Collection.   Just cleaned and conditioned with Apple Guard cleaner and conditioner.  She looks like new again (purchased 5 years ago).  I agree, Cole Haan bags of old were much better quality leather, and many were larger totes, which I love!


----------



## justwatchin

Coach got me with the 30% off PCE


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> LMAO.  I don't have any LV, Hermes or Prada!!!     And I totally agree that the older CH bags are better quality...and I also think they are better STYLES.  Seems like the newest CH bags are kind of boring, so I hope they start coming out with some better looking things.


 
I agree, loved the CH bags of old, especially the Village Collection, etc.  They do seem somewhat boring the past couple of years, and I have not seen a CH bag to "wow" me in a very long time.


----------



## MiaBorsa

justwatchin said:


> Coach got me with the 30% off PCE



Gorgeous stuff!


----------



## gatorgirl07

cheidel said:


> Very pretty....!  I love MK bags.




Thanks. She has quickly become one of my favorite bags


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my package from Coach today with my 30% off PCE purchase.   LOOOOOOVE!!!   Here's the Madison Cafe Carryall in "silt."  (Weird name for a color, but I love it.  Sort of putty-ish and looks different when the light changes...going from a beigey to taupey.)  It's really overcast here today which makes it difficult to capture the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's very slim and fits on the shoulder perfectly...this pic is in natural light.




Love your new Madison. Love the color. Enjoy her!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> And here's the one that got my attention...
> 
> Brahmin Kathleen in camel leopard colorblock
> Font is haircalf, back is pebbled leather in brown and strap and sides are croc embossed in black.




Congrats on your new Brahmin MaryBel. She's so pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> One of my non-Dooney favorites, black Cole Haan Village Tote and matching Zippy Wallet from the 2007 CH Village Collection.   Just cleaned and conditioned with Apple Guard cleaner and conditioner.  She looks like new again (purchased 5 years ago).  I agree, Cole Haan bags of old were much better quality leather, and many were larger totes, which I love!




Great set!  I love the belt detail  the leather looks beautiful.


----------



## miyacom

cheidel said:


> One of my non-Dooney favorites, black Cole Haan Village Tote and matching Zippy Wallet from the 2007 CH Village Collection.   Just cleaned and conditioned with Apple Guard cleaner and conditioner.  She looks like new again (purchased 5 years ago).  I agree, Cole Haan bags of old were much better quality leather, and many were larger totes, which I love!



Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Great set!  I love the belt detail  the leather looks beautiful.


 
Thank you!  It's also a great travel bag, and I love large bags!  I clean and condition all of my leather bags once a year, but had not conditioned this one in 3 years.  So happy with the results!


----------



## cheidel

miyacom said:


> Beautiful!


 
Thank you!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my package from Coach today with my 30% off PCE purchase.   LOOOOOOVE!!!   Here's the Madison Cafe Carryall in "silt."  (Weird name for a color, but I love it.  Sort of putty-ish and looks different when the light changes...going from a beigey to taupey.)  It's really overcast here today which makes it difficult to capture the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's very slim and fits on the shoulder perfectly...this pic is in natural light.


I can't believe I missed this! It is just gorgeous I love the color and slim profile. She is such an elegant bag


----------



## justwatchin

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous stuff!


Thank you!


----------



## justwatchin

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my package from Coach today with my 30% off PCE purchase.   LOOOOOOVE!!!   Here's the Madison Cafe Carryall in "silt."  (Weird name for a color, but I love it.  Sort of putty-ish and looks different when the light changes...going from a beigey to taupey.)  It's really overcast here today which makes it difficult to capture the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's very slim and fits on the shoulder perfectly...this pic is in natural light.


Beautiful! It is a great color and the Madison leather is so soft.


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> and
> 
> MaryBel!
> 
> I'm definitely doing the
> 
> ETA  I had to delete some of your darling emoties in order to get this to post....sorry!
> 
> 
> Sue





A Happy dance is well deserved with this beauty! I'm glad you decided to join us to the Brahmin side 


Don't worry about the emoties, I had to do the same since it only allows 8!


----------



## MaryBel

justwatchin said:


> Coach got me with the 30% off PCE




Love it! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats on your new Brahmin MaryBel. She's so pretty.



Thank you TB!


----------



## justwatchin

MaryBel said:


> Love it! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> I can't believe I missed this! It is just gorgeous I love the color and slim profile. She is such an elegant bag





justwatchin said:


> Beautiful! It is a great color and the Madison leather is so soft.



Thanks, ladies!  :kiss:   I have her loaded up today; she's even more fabulous and startin' to slouch!!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, ladies!  :kiss:   I have her loaded up today; she's even more fabulous and startin' to slouch!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


>



I just ordered the matching wallet.     You knew I wouldn't be able to hold out.


----------



## cheidel

MaryBel said:


> And here's the one that got my attention...
> 
> Brahmin Kathleen in camel leopard colorblock
> Font is haircalf, back is pebbled leather in brown and strap and sides are croc embossed in black.


 
Gorgeous, love the tassel!


----------



## miyacom

Beautiful color!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Ladies, my cute Kate Spade wallet has come!  She is the cutest thing ever!  And she goes perfectly with my bag without being too matchy-matchy.......

Introducing.....



And with my new violet small florentine satchel........


----------



## MiaBorsa

Super cute, GG!!   They look great together.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Super cute, GG!!   They look great together.




Thanks Sarah!  I love it


----------



## MiaBorsa

Doesn't KS make a great wallet??  I love my KS stuff.  That little "spade" emblem on the front actually has 14k gold plate on it.


----------



## miyacom

Cute combo!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Doesn't KS make a great wallet??  I love my KS stuff.  That little "spade" emblem on the front actually has 14k gold plate on it.



I didn't know that.  How do you find out these little tidbits?  I love this wallet and especially all the POCKETS!


----------



## gatorgirl07

miyacom said:


> Cute combo!



thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I didn't know that.  How do you find out these little tidbits?  I love this wallet and especially all the POCKETS!



If you look at product descriptions on the KS website, it states that their hardware is "14k gold plated".


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, ladies!  :kiss:   I have her loaded up today; she's even more fabulous and startin' to slouch!!




She looks even better loaded up!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, my cute Kate Spade wallet has come!  She is the cutest thing ever!  And she goes perfectly with my bag without being too matchy-matchy.......
> 
> Introducing.....
> View attachment 2514217
> 
> 
> And with my new violet small florentine satchel........
> View attachment 2514218




How cute are they together!  I love it  that was a great find GG. Enjoy them.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> How cute are they together!  I love it  that was a great find GG. Enjoy them.



Thanks TB!  I can't wait to take them for a spin together tomorrow


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> I just ordered the matching wallet.     You knew I wouldn't be able to hold out.



Well it would be a shame to not have a matching wallet to such a gorgeous bag!  I knew it was only a matter of time! Looking forward to photos!


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, my cute Kate Spade wallet has come!  She is the cutest thing ever!  And she goes perfectly with my bag without being too matchy-matchy.......
> 
> Introducing.....
> View attachment 2514217
> 
> 
> And with my new violet small florentine satchel........
> View attachment 2514218


Oh my! So cute


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> Oh my! So cute




Thanks LG!


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, my cute Kate Spade wallet has come!  She is the cutest thing ever!  And she goes perfectly with my bag without being too matchy-matchy.......
> 
> Introducing.....
> View attachment 2514217
> 
> 
> And with my new violet small florentine satchel........
> View attachment 2514218


 

Now that pair shouts "Spring" loudly!  

I love them together!


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> Now that pair shouts "Spring" loudly!
> 
> I love them together!
> 
> 
> Sue




I know!  I am hoping that will inspire Mother Nature to warm us up &#9728;&#65039;&#127752;&#127774;&#127802;&#127804;


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> I know!  I am hoping that will inspire Mother Nature to warm us up &#9728;&#65039;&#127752;&#127774;&#127802;&#127804;


 
Put in a good word for SD too, please!    We hit 50 the other day and are back down to 12 today.  Yuck!  At least we have sunshine! 


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> A Happy dance is well deserved with this beauty! *I'm glad you decided to join us to the Brahmin side *
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the emoties, I had to do the same since it only allows 8!


 
Me too, MaryBel!    Now I have to wait for the right time for her debut!

BTW, I love your new Brahmin bag....what an interesting combination of textures!  She is so striking!


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

We were at 56° yesterday and today it is 29°. I guess I can't complain too much. At least it's not snowing or raining..........


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, ladies!  :kiss:   I have her loaded up today; she's even more fabulous and startin' to slouch!!


 
I saw this bag at  Macy's yesterday and really thought about getting her.  I never would have given her a second look if I hadn't seen your pictures, Sarah!  She's gorgeous!  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> I saw this bag at  Macy's yesterday and really thought about getting her.  I never would have given her a second look if I hadn't seen your pictures, Sarah!  She's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sue



No doubt that TPFers have sold a LOT of purses with the pics posted, Sue!!  I never gave this bag a second glance until I saw it revealed by someone on the Coach board.     It's one of those ordinary looking bags on the Coach website that looks totally different when loaded up and slouchy.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> No doubt that TPFers have sold a LOT of purses with the pics posted, Sue!!  I never gave this bag a second glance until *I saw it revealed by someone on the Coach board.  *   It's one of those ordinary looking bags on the Coach website that looks totally different when loaded up and slouchy.


 
It's a good think I don't visit the other boards too often!    Goodness only knows how many bags I'd end up with!   I'm glad that you do and bring the very best to us!!



Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> It's a good think I don't visit the other boards too often!    Goodness only knows how many bags I'd end up with!   I'm glad that you do and bring the very best to us!!
> 
> Sue



:kiss:  I guess it just will never end; with each new bag I keep thinking "Ok.  Now I'm done."   Then I see another gorgeous bag.      Oh well, I know there are worse addictions to have.


----------



## HarliRexx

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, my cute Kate Spade wallet has come!  She is the cutest thing ever!  And she goes perfectly with my bag without being too matchy-matchy.......
> 
> Introducing.....
> View attachment 2514217
> 
> 
> And with my new violet small florentine satchel........
> View attachment 2514218




Oh my goodness I love that combo! Toooo cute!


----------



## gatorgirl07

HarliRexx said:


> Oh my goodness I love that combo! Toooo cute!




Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, my cute Kate Spade wallet has come!  She is the cutest thing ever!  And she goes perfectly with my bag without being too matchy-matchy.......
> 
> Introducing.....
> View attachment 2514217
> 
> 
> And with my new violet small florentine satchel........
> View attachment 2514218




I'm so happy you love your first Kate Spate wallet!  She is very cute and goes great with your beautiful violet Flo satchel!


Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I went to Marshalls on my lunch Thursday and saw this MKors wallet.  I've always wanted it but missed it when it was in the retail stores and at the outlet.  I walked away from it again because I didn't "need" another wallet.  But it haunted me all night!  So I went back on my lunch Friday hoping it was still there, and I finally got it!  Now I can scratch this one off my "wish I had gotten it" list.  It's not an exact match but it goes with all the colors I carry in my bag.  The charm is a Coach handbag charm.


----------



## houstonm2198

RuedeNesle said:


> I went to Marshalls on my lunch Thursday and saw this MKors wallet.  I've always wanted it but missed it when it was in the retail stores and at the outlet.  I walked away from it again because I didn't "need" another wallet.  But it haunted me all night!  So I went back on my lunch Friday hoping it was still there, and I finally got it!  Now I can scratch this one off my "wish I had gotten it" list.  It's not an exact match but it goes with all the colors I carry in my bag.  The charm is a Coach handbag charm.


cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houstonm2198 said:


> cute!





Thanks!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> I went to Marshalls on my lunch Thursday and saw this MKors wallet.  I've always wanted it but missed it when it was in the retail stores and at the outlet.  I walked away from it again because I didn't "need" another wallet.  But it haunted me all night!  So I went back on my lunch Friday hoping it was still there, and I finally got it!  Now I can scratch this one off my "wish I had gotten it" list.  It's not an exact match but it goes with all the colors I carry in my bag.  The charm is a Coach handbag charm.




Love this!  Love the colors!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I went to Marshalls on my lunch Thursday and saw this MKors wallet.  I've always wanted it but missed it when it was in the retail stores and at the outlet.  I walked away from it again because I didn't "need" another wallet.  But it haunted me all night!  So I went back on my lunch Friday hoping it was still there, and I finally got it!  Now I can scratch this one off my "wish I had gotten it" list.  It's not an exact match but it goes with all the colors I carry in my bag.  The charm is a Coach handbag charm.



Ugh, we all know that "haunted" feeling; glad you were able to bag the wallet.  It's really cute; I love the bright colors and it will go with a lot of stuff.   (The doo-dad is adorable, too!)


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Love this!  Love the colors!







MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh, we all know that "haunted" feeling; glad you were able to bag the wallet.  It's really cute; I love the bright colors and it will go with a lot of stuff.   (The doo-dad is adorable, too!)




Thanks GG and Sarah! 


I think the colors haunted me the most.  The inside is all fuchsia like the trim around the wallet.  I'm happy I got it!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I went to Marshalls on my lunch Thursday and saw this MKors wallet.  I've always wanted it but missed it when it was in the retail stores and at the outlet.  I walked away from it again because I didn't "need" another wallet.  But it haunted me all night!  So I went back on my lunch Friday hoping it was still there, and I finally got it!  Now I can scratch this one off my "wish I had gotten it" list.  It's not an exact match but it goes with all the colors I carry in my bag.  The charm is a Coach handbag charm.




I love them together. I too have been haunted.  I'm glad it was still there for you when you went back. Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> I went to Marshalls on my lunch Thursday and saw this MKors wallet.  I've always wanted it but missed it when it was in the retail stores and at the outlet.  I walked away from it again because I didn't "need" another wallet.  But it haunted me all night!  So I went back on my lunch Friday hoping it was still there, and I finally got it!  Now I can scratch this one off my "wish I had gotten it" list.  It's not an exact match but it goes with all the colors I carry in my bag.  The charm is a Coach handbag charm.


Beautiful, love the colors, they really pop!


----------



## cheidel

Another non-Dooney favorite "pair": Claudia Firenze Leather Tote (TJ Maxx 3 years ago), with my leather Ariat Zebra Clogs. Love this combo with jeans!


----------



## Twoboyz

I love black and white designs. Nice pair.


----------



## Trudysmom

These are my favorites, Coach New Willis. I have a black one coming this week also! Here are my favorite Dooney's below.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite "pair": Claudia Firenze Leather Tote (TJ Maxx 3 years ago), with my leather Ariat Zebra Clogs. Love this combo with jeans!



Nice!  I love zebra.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> These are my favorites, Coach New Willis. I have a black one coming this week also! Here are my favorite Dooney's below.



Cute stuff!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> I love black and white designs. Nice pair.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!  I love zebra.


Thank you!


----------



## LitGeek

Trudysmom said:


> These are my favorites, Coach New Willis. I have a black one coming this week also! Here are my favorite Dooney's below.


Great collection! 



cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite "pair": Claudia Firenze Leather Tote (TJ Maxx 3 years ago), with my leather Ariat Zebra Clogs. Love this combo with jeans!



Those are super cute together!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> These are my favorites, Coach New Willis. I have a black one coming this week also! Here are my favorite Dooney's below.




You've got such a colorful collection. You're ready for spring   very nice


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> You've got such a colorful collection. You're ready for spring   very nice


Thank you, I don't wear black much brown either really. I love color most of the year.


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Me too, MaryBel!    Now I have to wait for the right time for her debut!
> 
> BTW, I love your new Brahmin bag....what an interesting combination of textures!  She is so striking!
> 
> 
> Sue




Hey Sue! finally I saw them IRL. I'm out of town for work and went to Dillard's today. They are gorgeous! One of them might have to come home with me.


Thanks! I'm very glad I found it. DH did not liked it but who cares  He doesn't like 90% of my bags, or maybe he would like I didn't have that 90% of them 



RuedeNesle said:


> I went to Marshalls on my lunch Thursday and saw this MKors wallet.  I've always wanted it but missed it when it was in the retail stores and at the outlet.  I walked away from it again because I didn't "need" another wallet.  But it haunted me all night!  So I went back on my lunch Friday hoping it was still there, and I finally got it!  Now I can scratch this one off my "wish I had gotten it" list.  It's not an exact match but it goes with all the colors I carry in my bag.  The charm is a Coach handbag charm.





Hey GF! Love your new wallet. I have the same but in different colors and mine is not even close to how gorgeous yours is. Congrats!



cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite "pair": Claudia Firenze Leather Tote (TJ Maxx 3 years ago), with my leather Ariat Zebra Clogs. Love this combo with jeans!





Love the zebra!



Trudysmom said:


> These are my favorites, Coach New Willis. I have a black one coming this week also! Here are my favorite Dooney's below.




Awesome collection!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Trudysmom said:


> These are my favorites, Coach New Willis. I have a black one coming this week also! Here are my favorite Dooney's below.


 
Wow.... Gorgeous.. but gotta say.. I am LOVIN those Willises (is that the plural of Willis?)  Love Willis.  I have the pink one, same as yours... and I also have a vintage Willis that was my mom's and is about 20 years old. Still perfect.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I love them together. I too have been haunted.  I'm glad it was still there for you when you went back. Enjoy!





cheidel said:


> Beautiful, love the colors, they really pop!





MaryBel said:


> Hey GF! Love your new wallet. I have the same but in different colors and mine is not even close to how gorgeous yours is. Congrats!




HAPPY FRIDAY!  


What a week!   But it's almost over!  I'm sorry for the late reply.


Thanks Twoboyz, Cheidel, and MaryBel!  :kiss:


I can't wait for the weekend to begin!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite "pair": Claudia Firenze Leather Tote (TJ Maxx 3 years ago), with my leather Ariat Zebra Clogs. Love this combo with jeans!




I love zebra too!  Nice combo!  I've been on the hunt for a zebra work tote.  I think yours is great! 



Trudysmom said:


> These are my favorites, Coach New Willis. I have a black one coming this week also! Here are my favorite Dooney's below.





I love your Willis and Dooney collections!  I really love how colorful your collections are!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> I love zebra too!  Nice combo!  I've been on the hunt for a zebra work tote.  I think yours is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Willis and Dooney collections!  I really love how colorful your collections are!


Thank you. I love pretty colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I dragged MK out of the closet.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I dragged MK out of the closet.



Love your Bedford!


----------



## houstonm2198

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I dragged MK out of the closet.


Pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I dragged MK out of the closet.





I LOVE the Bedford bag!  I still think about this one in red, but I'm lovin' it in blue!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I dragged MK out of the closet.


Lovely


----------



## Twoboyz

Great color and I love the belting detail. I went to the Mk outlet store yesterday for he first time and I like a lot of the bags. They didn't seem to have good enough deals though, so I left empty handed.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Love your Bedford!





houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!





RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE the Bedford bag!  I still think about this one in red, but I'm lovin' it in blue!





LitGeek said:


> Lovely





Twoboyz said:


> Great color and I love the belting detail. I went to the Mk outlet store yesterday for he first time and I like a lot of the bags. They didn't seem to have good enough deals though, so I left empty handed.



Thanks, ladies!!   :kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

UPS guy just left and OMG!!!!   I'm in love!!        Please meet my new Coach Madison Pinnacle Leather Drawstring.


----------



## LitGeek

OMGosh she is stunning  That is one perfect drawstring bag  Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> OMGosh she is stunning  That is one perfect drawstring bag  Enjoy!



Thanks!!  I'm thrilled with her.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS guy just left and OMG!!!!   I'm in love!!        Please meet my new Coach Madison Pinnacle Leather Drawstring.


Beautiful!  They look great together too.  Nice color combination.  The leather looks yummy on both. Enjoy!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Still loving my new jet set satchel. We are waiting to pick up DS


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Still loving my new jet set satchel. We are waiting to pick up DS
> 
> View attachment 2538571



Love!  I wanna see some more details on this pretty lady!  Saffiano?  Name?  Do you have any more pics?


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Still loving my new jet set satchel. We are waiting to pick up DS
> 
> View attachment 2538571




Your passenger is so elegant


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> Still loving my new jet set satchel. We are waiting to pick up DS
> 
> View attachment 2538571


lovely


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!  They look great together too.  Nice color combination.  The leather looks yummy on both. Enjoy!



Thanks!   I haven't carried the tan hobo yet, but I've had her for a few weeks.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Still loving my new jet set satchel. We are waiting to pick up DS
> 
> View attachment 2538571



Gorgeous!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Love!  I wanna see some more details on this pretty lady!  Saffiano?  Name?  Do you have any more pics?




It is saffiano leather and the name is the jet set satchel in dark khaki. They are discontinuing this color, so I got her for a steal.  If you would like more pics, just let me know. I can take them


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> It is saffiano leather and the name is the jet set satchel in dark khaki. They are discontinuing this color, so I got her for a steal.  If you would like more pics, just let me know. I can take them



Thank you.  Looked her up on Ebay, she's gorgeous!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Your passenger is so elegant





LitGeek said:


> lovely





MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks ladies!  i am a very happy woman


----------



## miyacom

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS guy just left and OMG!!!!   I'm in love!!        Please meet my new Coach Madison Pinnacle Leather Drawstring.



Stunning! That is one that I have had my eyes on. Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

miyacom said:


> Stunning! That is one that I have had my eyes on. Enjoy!


Thanks.  I love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS guy just left and OMG!!!!   I'm in love!!        Please meet my new Coach Madison Pinnacle Leather Drawstring.





Another Beauty!  I love the tassels on the drawstring.  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Still loving my new jet set satchel. We are waiting to pick up DS
> 
> View attachment 2538571





I love your satchel!  It looks like a nice size for an every day bag!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS guy just left and OMG!!!!   I'm in love!!        Please meet my new Coach Madison Pinnacle Leather Drawstring.


I missed this one!  Congrats, she's beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Another Beauty!  I love the tassels on the drawstring.  Congrats!





elbgrl said:


> I missed this one!  Congrats, she's beautiful!



Thanks, GFs!


----------



## miyacom

Cheating on Dooney today with cole Haan!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I dragged MK out of the closet.





MiaBorsa said:


> UPS guy just left and OMG!!!!   I'm in love!!        Please meet my new Coach Madison Pinnacle Leather Drawstring.





Love your MK and your new coach! Congrats!
I tried the larger size at the outlet but it was way too big!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Still loving my new jet set satchel. We are waiting to pick up DS
> 
> View attachment 2538571




Gorgeous! I just got her sister (same bag different color) last week. I'm way behind taking pics. I'll post them soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love your MK and your new coach! Congrats!
> I tried the larger size at the outlet but it was way too big!



Thanks MB!  I have had that MK for about a year and never carried it.     And I am in love with the drawstring!!   I agree, the large DS is HUGE; not for me at all.  I'm sure now that I bought mine with PCE, they will be deleted and sell for 50+10+20+30+90 at the outlets.     That's the way it always goes for me, so I'm used to it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! I just got her sister (same bag different color) last week. I'm way behind taking pics. I'll post them soon.




Don't you just love her!?  Which color did you get MB?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks MB!  I have had that MK for about a year and never carried it.     And I am in love with the drawstring!!   I agree, the large DS is HUGE; not for me at all.  I'm sure now that I bought mine with PCE, they will be deleted and sell for 50+10+20+30+90 at the outlets.     That's the way it always goes for me, so I'm used to it.




I know how it is. I won't even admit how many bags I still have NWT from more than a year ago.


I can't wait once it makes it to the outlet, especially at that discount 
Their pricing is really crazy! 
It seems they have a lot of good stuff on FOS (not sure about the prices) but too bad I'm locked out. It's bad for them, I always end up getting some bag somewhere else and it might not be coach, especially with the new Brahmins!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Don't you just love her!?  Which color did you get MB?




Ok, I'll tell you...but shhhh, hopefully SIU Mom is not around 
It's red! With the matching wallet!
Here she is. I got them at Dillard's about 2 weeks ago. I was lucky to be traveling that week so had to stop at a couple of Dillard's to see what I could find. Too bad they had a couple of sales the weeks before so there was not much left.


I just took pics of the things I got


----------



## MaryBel

I got these at another store while traveling. The Dooney backpack was 65% off, the other 2 (Brahmin and Marc Jacobs) were 50% and then all had the extra 40% and they I used my 10%.


----------



## MaryBel

Then the SA told me they were matching Macy's 25% on FP, so I jumped to getting this one. I was thinking in getting it anyway and get at least the 10% with my shopping pass, so when she said 25% and then she told me I could use my 10% on top, had to get her!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Ok, I'll tell you...but shhhh, hopefully SIU Mom is not around
> It's red! With the matching wallet!
> Here she is. I got them at Dillard's about 2 weeks ago. I was lucky to be traveling that week so had to stop at a couple of Dillard's to see what I could find. Too bad they had a couple of sales the weeks before so there was not much left.
> 
> 
> I just took pics of the things I got




MaryBel you are a lucky lady this week!  You had quite the beautiful shopping haul. I love the color of the MK, and that floral Brahmin is just beautiful!  Congrats.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Ok, I'll tell you...but shhhh, hopefully SIU Mom is not around
> It's red! With the matching wallet!
> Here she is. I got them at Dillard's about 2 weeks ago. I was lucky to be traveling that week so had to stop at a couple of Dillard's to see what I could find. Too bad they had a couple of sales the weeks before so there was not much left.
> 
> 
> I just took pics of the things I got




I LOVE IT!!!!  Yay!!


----------



## MaryBel

Then on my last day, I stopped at Dillard's to get a few things for DH and stopped by the handbags just in case. I found another of the Brahmin little cross body bags but in the color I wanted, red/blk. This one was 65%. Then when I went to pay, the SA told me that they had one coach bag that was just put back (I wonder if she meant retuned), so I asked her to show me. It was the little madeline in ocelot, also 65%, so I got it too. I got the extra 40% on top, so the Brahmin was like $20 and the coach $40. Awesome! I left Dillards with a huge bag of things and nowhere to fit them since my carry on was already full. So I expanded it and decided to check it in and just carried my huge Dillards plastic bag as my carry on. I know, probably looked weird but I was not going to buy another suitcase, I have enough suitcases .


Good thing I had all the bags that I got on the first day sent from the store, otherwise I would have needed a huge suitcase for sure!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> MaryBel you are a lucky lady this week!  You had quite the beautiful shopping haul. I love the color of the MK, and that floral Brahmin is just beautiful!  Congrats.





Thanks TB! They were actually from the last week of Feb, but got them last week and then was too lazy to take pics :shame:



gatorgirl07 said:


> I LOVE IT!!!!  Yay!!




Thanks GG!


----------



## MaryBel

Ah, forgot to mention, I also got this Arcadia satchel at Marshalls. That one came home inside my personal bag next to my laptop. Love Arcadia bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Ah, forgot to mention, I also got this Arcadia satchel at Marshalls. That one came home inside my personal bag next to my laptop. Love Arcadia bags!




Another cute one. I have not seen this bag before.


----------



## LitGeek

Marybel that is one outrageously gorgeous haul  I can't believe the bargains you found! Enjoy!


----------



## Honeytown

I want to go shopping with Marybel. 

Susan


----------



## MiaBorsa

WOW, another great haul, MB!!   You got some deals, girl!   I love that Brahmin tote.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Another cute one. I have not seen this bag before.





Thanks TB!
I have a few of these. I have found them at Marshalls and TJMaxx. They are Italian. They are patent leather. I love them because besides of looking pretty, they are very lightweight, and they are awesome for rainy days. I think they are very good quality too.


----------



## MaryBel

LitGeek said:


> Marybel that is one outrageously gorgeous haul  I can't believe the bargains you found! Enjoy!




Thanks LG!
I know, pretty happy with the haul! Was hoping for other bags but those were long gone, so happy to find a few goodies. 



Honeytown said:


> I want to go shopping with Marybel.
> 
> Susan




Thanks Susan! 
You are not the only one. All my GFs here always tease me about it. We were joking that I needed to give seminars in bargain shopping. I told them that if we do that we would have to do a workshop on a fun place so we all can practice our lessons while shopping. That would be so much fun! 


But kidding aside, if you ever plan to visit the Seattle are, let me know and we should meet and go shopping!



MiaBorsa said:


> WOW, another great haul, MB!!   You got some deals, girl!   I love that Brahmin tote.




Thanks Sarah!


I love this design. As soon as I saw the pics, I knew I had to get one for sure. When I saw Sue's pics, which look better than the website pics, I couldn't wait to get one. I was so happy to find the style I wanted when I was at Dillards.


The new Brahmin collections have so many pretty bags. I want one of the light blue ostrich and the one in black and white stripes!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> *Ok, I'll tell you...but shhhh, hopefully SIU Mom is not around *
> It's red! With the matching wallet!
> Here she is. I got them at Dillard's about 2 weeks ago. I was lucky to be traveling that week so had to stop at a couple of Dillard's to see what I could find. Too bad they had a couple of sales the weeks before so there was not much left.
> 
> 
> I just took pics of the things I got





BUSTED!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Hi MaryBel!  I LOVE your red satchel and wallet!  And your vacation haul is BEAUTIFUL!  I love the croco bag with the red front pocket.  I love Arcadia bags too!  And I see the red trim along the handles and zipper.  I have an Arcadia purple tote that has the red trim.


Congrats on all your new beauties!


----------



## RuedeNesle

miyacom said:


> Cheating on Dooney today with cole Haan!




Cole Haan is another one of my favorite brands! I should go closet divin' for my CH shopper.


----------



## elbgrl

Gorgeous haul MaryBel, as usual!  I want to go shopping with you too!  Adore that Brahmin


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Still loving my new jet set satchel. We are waiting to pick up DS
> 
> View attachment 2538571





RuedeNesle said:


> BUSTED!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MaryBel!  I LOVE your red satchel and wallet!  And your vacation haul is BEAUTIFUL!  I love the croco bag with the red front pocket.  I love Arcadia bags too!  And I see the red trim along the handles and zipper.  I have an Arcadia purple tote that has the red trim.
> 
> 
> Congrats on all your new beauties!





Hey GF! 
Thank you! It was not actually a vacation (was there for work), but I made the best of it. What was I supposed to do with all the time after work, alone? Workout....nah...shopping...YES!!!!!


Yep, the arcadia has a red trim. I think most of them do. Love them!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous haul MaryBel, as usual!  I want to go shopping with you too!  Adore that Brahmin





Thanks Rosie!
Wouldn't it be fun to have a group shopping vacation? We just need the funds and the time off work....we need a sponsor


----------



## MiaBorsa

miyacom said:


> Cheating on Dooney today with cole Haan!



There's my Cole Haan buddy!!  Another beauty, girl!!


----------



## miyacom

MiaBorsa said:


> There's my Cole Haan buddy!!  Another beauty, girl!!




Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG, why did I wait so long????   My FIRST Rebecca Minkoff, the mini-MAB in mahogany.   






She's a puddler...   






The leather is fabulous and I LOVE the hardware.  Sigh.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, why did I wait so long????   My FIRST Rebecca Minkoff, the mini-MAB in mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a puddler...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is fabulous and I LOVE the hardware.  Sigh.




Oh she is so pretty!  You are the brown bag girl!


----------



## Twoboyz

She's beautiful Sarah (brown bag girl. Lol)!  That nice thick over the shoulder strap and nice handle,drop. She looks very comfortable. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Oh she is so pretty!  You are the brown bag girl!





Twoboyz said:


> She's beautiful Sarah (brown bag girl. Lol)!  That nice thick over the shoulder strap and nice handle,drop. She looks very comfortable. Congrats and enjoy!



Thanks, y'all.  Here is something unique about Rebecca Minkoff bags; they come with this notecard from "Vincent."


----------



## elbgrl

Cheated with Michael today - more of my pink obsession!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, why did I wait so long????   My FIRST Rebecca Minkoff, the mini-MAB in mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a puddler...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is fabulous and I LOVE the hardware.  Sigh.






Love it! Congrats Sarah! The color looks yummy!



And now that you got one you will be just looking at them...I have 3 mini MABs and now that I think about it, I don't think I have even taken pics of them.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  Here is something unique about Rebecca Minkoff bags; they come with this notecard from "Vincent."




You need to be a good girl and call Vincent! Whoever that is.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Cheated with Michael today - more of my pink obsession!
> 
> View attachment 2548666





The leather looks so yummy! And the color is perfect for spring!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  Here is something unique about Rebecca Minkoff bags; they come with this notecard from "Vincent."
> 
> Lol, hmmm, better call him!





MaryBel said:


> The leather looks so yummy! And the color is perfect for spring!



Thanks MaryBel, just dug her out for spring!  One of my favorites!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love it! Congrats Sarah! The color looks yummy!
> 
> And now that you got one you will be just looking at them...I have 3 mini MABs and now that I think about it, I don't think I have even taken pics of them.


   Welllllll...  errrrrrr.    I actually bought two of them.     I thought I'd pick the one I like best, but it's a tie!!!     What's a purse addict to do?????


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> You need to be a good girl and call Vincent! Whoever that is.





elbgrl said:


> Lol, hmmm, better call him!



   Apparently that is the Rebecca Minkoff company phone number.  They put one of those cards from 'Vincent' in every RM bag.  (Check your zipper pockets, MB.  Vincent may be waiting to hear from you!!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Cheated with Michael today - more of my pink obsession!
> 
> View attachment 2548666



PINK!!!      So pretty, Rosie.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Welllllll...  errrrrrr.    I actually bought two of them.     I thought I'd pick the one I like best, but it's a tie!!!     What's a purse addict to do?????




You're too funny....confessions...confessions. I think you should call Vincent and ask him if he wouldn't mind giving a nice girl a present


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Welllllll...  errrrrrr.    I actually bought two of them.     I thought I'd pick the one I like best, but it's a tie!!!     What's a purse addict to do?????





Keep both! 


They are both gorgeous! I need to get one in a neutral color. The ones I have are not very subtle.




MiaBorsa said:


> Apparently that is the Rebecca Minkoff company phone number.  They put one of those cards from 'Vincent' in every RM bag.  (Check your zipper pockets, MB.  Vincent may be waiting to hear from you!!)




I saw the cards on mine when I got them. I figured it would be their number so you can order on the phone, but wondered why 'Vincent'


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> You're too funny....confessions...confessions. I think you should call Vincent and ask him if he wouldn't mind giving a nice girl a present


  




MaryBel said:


> Keep both!
> 
> They are both gorgeous! I need to get one in a neutral color. The ones I have are not very subtle.
> 
> I saw the cards on mine when I got them. I figured it would be their number so you can order on the phone, but wondered why 'Vincent'


  OK, let's see some pics, missy!!   (And I guess now I'm cheating on Peter with Vincent.  HAHA)

And...  yeah.  Keeping both.


----------



## PhotoFinish

Hi everyone!  I've been perusing all your goodies (I'm new) I will post mine tomorrow, I'm surprised (and a LOT happy) to see someone else with a B. Makowsky!  I LOVE mine!!  I have a couple Dooney, a couple Coach, a couple Juicy a B. Makowsky and a Steve Madden (I know that one's not too pricey, but it was a Kelly Green and it was just calling to me! LOL)  I have a purse that I'm waiting to buy (trying to negotiate the price with the local exchange, since it has been there literally for 3 years) that I can't seem to find anywhere, I have a picture of it.... only in pink...  anyone know if D&B name their bags or if they might be able to point me in the right direction if I can post a picture of what it looks like?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, why did I wait so long????   My FIRST Rebecca Minkoff, the mini-MAB in mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> She's a puddler...
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is fabulous and I LOVE the hardware.  Sigh.




Mornin' Sarah!


I love your brown and black RM bags!  Congrats on joining the RM mini-MAB club!  I fell in love with this bag last March when Joy and I met at Livermore.  I ended up getting her my first day back from vacation.  Your posts inspired me to closet dive and show her some love.  She's loaded and ready to go to work with me today.  I do miss all the pockets and the key leash in my MKors tote, but I really do love this style.  She's too heavy for me for a day of shopping but she's great for a day at work.


I hope you love carrying yours!  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Cheated with Michael today - more of my pink obsession!
> 
> View attachment 2548666




Mornin' Rosie!


Love your MK tote!  I know what it's like to be obsessed about a certain color.  I'm still drawn to red bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Apparently that is the Rebecca Minkoff company phone number.  They put one of those cards from 'Vincent' in every RM bag.  (Check your zipper pockets, MB.  Vincent may be waiting to hear from you!!)




 When I was checking out my bag in the store I saw the card in the pocket.  So I checked a couple of other bags to make sure it was legit!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PhotoFinish said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been perusing all your goodies (I'm new) I will post mine tomorrow, I'm surprised (and a LOT happy) to see someone else with a B. Makowsky!  I LOVE mine!!  I have a couple Dooney, a couple Coach, a couple Juicy a B. Makowsky and a Steve Madden (I know that one's not too pricey, but it was a Kelly Green and it was just calling to me! LOL)  I have a purse that I'm waiting to buy (trying to negotiate the price with the local exchange, since it has been there literally for 3 years) that I can't seem to find anywhere, I have a picture of it.... only in pink...  anyone know if D&B name their bags or if they might be able to point me in the right direction if I can post a picture of what it looks like?



Howdy and welcome to the Handbag Asylum.    Sounds like you are a perfect fit with the group!!!      I can't wait to see your gorgeous collection.  (And girl, don't be sill about "not too pricey."  We love ALL handbags, and Steve Madden makes some great looking stuff.)  Post up your pic of the mystery bag and we will try to help you identify it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> I love your brown and black RM bags!  Congrats on joining the RM mini-MAB club!  I fell in love with this bag last March when Joy and I met at Livermore.  I ended up getting her my first day back from vacation.  Your posts inspired me to closet dive and show her some love.  She's loaded and ready to go to work with me today.  I do miss all the pockets and the key leash in my MKors tote, but I really do love this style.  She's too heavy for me for a day of shopping but she's great for a day at work.
> 
> I hope you love carrying yours!  Thanks for the inspiration!



Gorgeous!!     I remember when you bought that one, GF.  I am late to the RM party; for some reason they never caught my eye before.  Well, I'm happy to report that I am HOOKED.  I discovered on the RM website that they have a line of MADE IN NEW YORK handbags.     (Oh, and they are having a F&F sale right now...25% off.) 

Since I carry a lot of Coach, I have pretty much gotten over the key leash thing...though I really prefer a bag to have one.   My next wish-list item is a "Cupid" bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> When I was checking out my bag in the store I saw the card in the pocket.  So I checked a couple of other bags to make sure it was legit!



That Vincent really gets around!     I wonder how many people call him?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, let's see some pics, missy!!   (And I guess now I'm cheating on Peter with Vincent.  HAHA)
> 
> And...  yeah.  Keeping both.




It gets pretty busy between Peter and Michael. Now add Vincent, Cole and Ralph and you have a party! 


Here are my 3 mini MABs


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I do miss all the pockets and the key leash in my MKors tote, but I really do love this style.



Girl, you need a few more pens in that pocket!!      (I love the lining of that bag.  )


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> It gets pretty busy between Peter and Michael. Now add Vincent, Cole and Ralph and you have a party!
> 
> Here are my 3 mini MABs



OMG!!!   How have I not seen these???   Fabulous collection, MB!!   Each one is so unique and has it's own "vibe."   Have you carried any of them yet?  I wonder if the woven ones are as puddly as the regular leather?  I'd love to see the lining fabrics if you get time.     I think it's cute that the dust bags are made from the same fabric as the bag lining.  

There is a laser cut MAM on the Gilt website, but it is in the "persimmon" color only, and I don't "need" another orange bag.


----------



## justwatchin

Now I'm going thru a phase where I don't want to carry a big bag so...

this came today; Brahmin Sally in Peony Melbourne






and I've been carrying this Coach wristlet that I got a really good deal from Nordstrom


----------



## justwatchin

MaryBel said:


> It gets pretty busy between Peter and Michael. Now add Vincent, Cole and Ralph and you have a party!
> 
> 
> Here are my 3 mini MABs


Love these bags; this is on my wishlist


----------



## Twoboyz

justwatchin said:


> Now I'm going thru a phase where I don't want to carry a big bag so...
> 
> this came today; Brahmin Sally in Peony Melbourne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I've been carrying this Coach wristlet that I got a really good deal from Nordstrom




Gorgeous! Really love that Brahmin!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Welllllll...  errrrrrr.    I actually bought two of them.     I thought I'd pick the one I like best, but it's a tie!!!     What's a purse addict to do?????



 Gorgeous bags! I can see why you want them both!!!


----------



## justwatchin

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! Really love that Brahmin!



Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

justwatchin said:


> Now I'm going thru a phase where I don't want to carry a big bag so...
> 
> this came today; Brahmin Sally in Peony Melbourne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I've been carrying this Coach wristlet that I got a really good deal from Nordstrom



So cute!    That Brahmin peony is gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Gorgeous bags! I can see why you want them both!!!



Thanks, LG!  I have the mahogany one all loaded up today.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!!   How have I not seen these???   Fabulous collection, MB!!   Each one is so unique and has it's own "vibe."   Have you carried any of them yet?  I wonder if the woven ones are as puddly as the regular leather?  I'd love to see the lining fabrics if you get time.     I think it's cute that the dust bags are made from the same fabric as the bag lining.
> 
> There is a laser cut MAM on the Gilt website, but it is in the "persimmon" color only, and I don't "need" another orange bag.





Thanks Sarah!
I got them last year and had not taken pics of them. Kind of forgot 
I got the MAC clutch in the blue woven first and then I found the MAB and got it thinking that I'd return the MAC, but I could not return it, so I kept both (both have the same design and color). Then I found the black with green and I could not leave it behind. Love the color combination. Then I found the gold one at Marshalls, at $129.99 (and it was not even on clearance), so I think it was priced wrong, but I was happy to get her. I later found a mini clutch on the same blue woven color and got that one as well, so I have 3 bags on the same color combination. I'm missing the tote to have the whole collection 


The lining on them is the same as the lining on SIU Mom's bag. Blue with black. I love it too. Too bad they switched to other prints on the newer bags. The MAB tote has a teal with black spots (like a leopard print) lining and dust bag.


I have not carried any yet but I think the gold one is perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## MaryBel

justwatchin said:


> Now I'm going thru a phase where I don't want to carry a big bag so...
> 
> this came today; Brahmin Sally in Peony Melbourne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I've been carrying this Coach wristlet that I got a really good deal from Nordstrom



Both are gorgeous!




justwatchin said:


> Love these bags; this is on my wishlist




Thank you JW!


----------



## seton

plume bag


----------



## justwatchin

seton said:


> plume bag
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/kate-spade/2549804d1395355431-whats-in-your-kate-spade-1015.jpg


So nice! Love all your accessories too! Who makes the pouch with the comic book print?


----------



## justwatchin

MaryBel said:


> Both are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you JW!


Thank you!


----------



## seton

justwatchin said:


> So nice! Love all your accessories too! Who makes the pouch with the comic book print?



TY. It's kate spade pop cosmetic bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> plume bag
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/kate-spade/2549804d1395355431-whats-in-your-kate-spade-1015.jpg




Very cute Seton.  I agree, the Kate Spade pop pouch is really cute.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute Seton.  I agree, the Kate Spade pop pouch is really cute.


----------



## MaryBel

seton said:


> plume bag
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/kate-spade/2549804d1395355431-whats-in-your-kate-spade-1015.jpg



So classy!


----------



## PhotoFinish

OK I got two new purses today! *squee*  I got the D&B Dillen Black medium satchel, SOOOO gorgeous!!  

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=55605&sitex=10020:22372:US

OK, and for the picture of the purse I was talking about yesterday, that I got this morning that I have no idea what the name of it is (I swear it is, like, 3 years old) it looks like this one, but is actually kind of a light brownish-taupe color with white trim.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41MQK+fsfnL._SL500_AA280_.jpg

Any ideas what the name of that one is?  Thank you all?  I'm going to get all mine together for a picture tomorrow and post it for you all!  I love love LOVE my purses...  and to think....  I once said I'd never own a Coach, or Dooney purse.....  but I've come to realize... they are MUCH better quality!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!     I remember when you bought that one, GF.  I am late to the RM party; for some reason they never caught my eye before.  Well, I'm happy to report that I am HOOKED.  I discovered on the RM website that they have a line of MADE IN NEW YORK handbags.     (Oh, and they are having a F&F sale right now...25% off.)
> 
> Since I carry a lot of Coach, I have pretty much gotten over the key leash thing...though I really prefer a bag to have one.   My next wish-list item is a "Cupid" bag.





MiaBorsa said:


> That Vincent really gets around!     I wonder how many people call him?




Mornin' Sarah!


Thanks!  I should (or not!:devil check out the RM website. If I like a bag enough I can get over not having a key leash.  The Factory MKors bags don't come with a leash.  I bought a chain necklace I" MacGyvered" into a leash when I really want one. I can't wait to see pics of Cupid when you get her!


I was thinking of calling Vincent myself, just out of curiosity!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> It gets pretty busy between Peter and Michael. Now add Vincent, Cole and Ralph and you have a party!
> 
> 
> Here are my 3 mini MABs





Mornin' MB!


The men in our lives are keeping us busy!  I LOVE all 3 of your RM bags, but I especially love the one in the back (left)! I love the colors and the tassel!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you need a few more pens in that pocket!!      (I love the lining of that bag.  )


  I took some out! Thanks! I love the lining too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

justwatchin said:


> Now I'm going thru a phase where I don't want to carry a big bag so...
> 
> this came today; Brahmin Sally in Peony Melbourne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I've been carrying this Coach wristlet that I got a really good deal from Nordstrom




Mornin' JW!


Sally is beautiful!  Congrats!  I love the Coach wristlet!  I haven't seen one in that pattern before.  I like the black/white! Congrats on getting a good deal!


----------



## RuedeNesle

seton said:


> plume bag
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/kate-spade/2549804d1395355431-whats-in-your-kate-spade-1015.jpg




Very classy!  And I love your Longchamp clutch!


----------



## seton

MaryBel said:


> So classy!





RuedeNesle said:


> Very classy!  And I love your Longchamp clutch!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you need a few more pens in that pocket!!      (I love the lining of that bag.  )




Don't fret. That is exactly what the extra pocket of my MK looks like. I LOVE PENS!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PhotoFinish said:


> OK I got two new purses today! *squee*  I got the D&B Dillen Black medium satchel, SOOOO gorgeous!!
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=55605&sitex=10020:22372:US
> 
> OK, and for the picture of the purse I was talking about yesterday, that I got this morning that I have no idea what the name of it is (I swear it is, like, 3 years old) it looks like this one, but is actually kind of a light brownish-taupe color with white trim.
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41MQK+fsfnL._SL500_AA280_.jpg
> 
> Any ideas what the name of that one is?  Thank you all?  I'm going to get all mine together for a picture tomorrow and post it for you all!  I love love LOVE my purses...  and to think....  I once said I'd never own a Coach, or Dooney purse.....  but I've come to realize... they are MUCH better quality!



   Two new purses, yay!!   I love that Dillen satchel!!   Get those pics posted, girl.

As for the other bag, I don't know the name of that one.  I see the photo is from Amazon.com...was there any description of the bag on Amazon's page?   You might post in the Authentication thread to see if anyone can help with IDing her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> Thanks!  I should (or not!:devil check out the RM website. If I like a bag enough I can get over not having a key leash.  The Factory MKors bags don't come with a leash.  I bought a chain necklace I" MacGyvered" into a leash when I really want one. I can't wait to see pics of Cupid when you get her!
> 
> I was thinking of calling Vincent myself, just out of curiosity!


  Let me know what he says when you call.  (And tell him I love my new bags, haha.)



RuedeNesle said:


> I took some out! Thanks! I love the lining too!


    Hey, you never know when you might need all those pens!!  



gatorgirl07 said:


> Don't fret. That is exactly what the extra pocket of my MK looks like. I LOVE PENS!


    I'm too anal...I carry ONE pen in my bag, and it's in my makeup bag.  I'm afraid of ink stains....EEEEEK!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Let me know what he says when you call.  (And tell him I love my new bags, haha.)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you never know when you might need all those pens!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too anal...I carry ONE pen in my bag, and it's in my makeup bag.  I'm afraid of ink stains....EEEEEK!!!




That's why all of mine face upwards. I can't stand a pen facing down


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Let me know what he says when you call.  (And tell him I love my new bags, haha.)
> 
> Hey, you never know when you might need all those pens!!
> 
> I'm too anal...I carry ONE pen in my bag, and it's in my makeup bag. * I'm afraid of ink stains*....EEEEEK!!!




I'm worse. I refuse to carry a pen in my bags. If I have to, I'll put it in a make up bag or inside a zip lock bag and then inside a wristlet.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> That's why all of mine face upwards. I can't stand a pen facing down




Hey GG, did you see my PM?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm worse. I refuse to carry a pen in my bags. If I have to, I'll put it in a make up bag or inside a zip lock bag and then inside a wristlet.



   By the way, MB.  I have decided that you should just pack up those Minkies and send them to me.      I'm totally in LOVE with these bags.      (I'm trying to ignore the VIP sale because I want a Minkoff "Cupid" bag...plus Kate Spade is having a sale today, ack.)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> By the way, MB.  I have decided that you should just pack up those Minkies and send them to me.      I'm totally in LOVE with these bags.      (I'm trying to ignore the VIP sale because I want a Minkoff "Cupid" bag...plus Kate Spade is having a sale today, ack.)





I think you spent to much time with Hopi! 


I'm ignoring the VIP sale too, especially because I need to behave but also because there's nothing that I have to have to get at just 20%. Now the double pocket satchel at ILD is tempting me. 


Have you tried Nordstrom rack? I've seen a lot of RMs there. Last time I went I saw both the mini MABs and the cupids.


telling to self....there's no ks sale...don't need to check out the site...
What I need is a Brahmin sale. Have you heard of any sales on Brahmin? I'm eyeing a couple!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I think you spent to much time with Hopi!
> 
> I'm ignoring the VIP sale too, especially because I need to behave but also because there's nothing that I have to have to get at just 20%. Now the double pocket satchel at ILD is tempting me.
> 
> Have you tried Nordstrom rack? I've seen a lot of RMs there. Last time I went I saw both the mini MABs and the cupids.
> 
> telling to self....there's no ks sale...don't need to check out the site...
> What I need is a Brahmin sale. Have you heard of any sales on Brahmin? I'm eyeing a couple!



I miss hopi!!!   

I don't have a Nordie's Rack near me, so no...I haven't checked there.  The closest Marshalls is a dud, too.   And I agree about the VIP sale...I nearly caved on the small Camilla since I will never get a deal on that one, but I am more into softer, slouchier bags these days.  

I have a PINK bag in my cart at KS...HAHAHA.   I'm thinking it over.     I'm trying not to buy it because I really want to find a deal on a Cupid next.  

And you know sales on Brahmin are elusive as hell.  Your best bet is a department store, and then the selection is limited.  Joy bought a couple of new beauties recently at Macy's sale so maybe she will post pics to share.


----------



## Twoboyz

PhotoFinish said:


> OK I got two new purses today! *squee*  I got the D&B Dillen Black medium satchel, SOOOO gorgeous!!
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=55605&sitex=10020:22372:US
> 
> OK, and for the picture of the purse I was talking about yesterday, that I got this morning that I have no idea what the name of it is (I swear it is, like, 3 years old) it looks like this one, but is actually kind of a light brownish-taupe color with white trim.
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41MQK+fsfnL._SL500_AA280_.jpg
> 
> Any ideas what the name of that one is?  Thank you all?  I'm going to get all mine together for a picture tomorrow and post it for you all!  I love love LOVE my purses...  and to think....  I once said I'd never own a Coach, or Dooney purse.....  but I've come to realize... they are MUCH better quality!




Yay!  It's so exciting isn't it?  I love that Dillen with the contrasting trim. I've never seen the other one before but it's really cute. Haha, the same thing happened to me. After I got my first Dooney, I didn't want anything less. I can't wait to see pictures of your new Dillen.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I'm worse. I refuse to carry a pen in my bags. If I have to, I'll put it in a make up bag or inside a zip lock bag and then inside a wristlet.




I am so scared to carry a pen. I put it in a thick ziplock pouch that is so hard to get in and out of that it's such a pain every time it have to use my pen. Recently I had a rollerball break and leak in my leather work bag. Luckily it was in a pocket so it didn't get to my computer or agenda and it was black and so was the bag. What a mess though.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I think you spent to much time with Hopi!
> 
> 
> I'm ignoring the VIP sale too, especially because I need to behave but also because there's nothing that I have to have to get at just 20%. Now the double pocket satchel at ILD is tempting me.
> 
> 
> Have you tried Nordstrom rack? I've seen a lot of RMs there. Last time I went I saw both the mini MABs and the cupids.
> 
> 
> telling to self....there's no ks sale...don't need to check out the site...
> What I need is a Brahmin sale. Have you heard of any sales on Brahmin? I'm eyeing a couple!




MaryBel are you going to get that double pocket satchel from ILD?  Which color?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> MaryBel are you going to get that double pocket satchel from ILD?  Which color?




Not sure yet. Considering the violet!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Not sure yet. Considering the violet!




Beautiful!  Me too.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I miss hopi!!!
> 
> I don't have a Nordie's Rack near me, so no...I haven't checked there.  The closest Marshalls is a dud, too.   And I agree about the VIP sale...I nearly caved on the small Camilla since I will never get a deal on that one, but I am more into softer, slouchier bags these days.
> 
> I have a PINK bag in my cart at KS...HAHAHA.   I'm thinking it over.     I'm trying not to buy it because I really want to find a deal on a Cupid next.
> 
> And you know sales on Brahmin are elusive as hell.  Your best bet is a department store, and then the selection is limited.  Joy bought a couple of new beauties recently at Macy's sale so maybe she will post pics to share.





I miss Hopi too! A lot of friends are not online as often as they used too. Hopefully they will be back soon.


What about TJMaxx? Between TJ and Marshalls, I always am more lucky at TJM. The blue and the green MABs were from TJM, the gold one was from Marshalls. 


I suppose you left the ks in the cart and did not checked out right? 


I will have to chase those Brahmins. Hopefully they will be on sale soon.


Tell Joy to post her beauties. I want to see! Do you know which ones she got?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!  Me too.





I'm looking at a presentation of A230018 since they have the violet color. It seems like it is very close to the raspberry satchel on my avatar pic. I have a dillen satchel in fuchsia so I wonder if it would be too close.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I miss hopi!!!
> 
> I don't have a Nordie's Rack near me, so no...I haven't checked there.  The closest Marshalls is a dud, too.   And I agree about the VIP sale...I nearly caved on the small Camilla since I will never get a deal on that one, but I am more into softer, slouchier bags these days.
> 
> I have a PINK bag in my cart at KS...HAHAHA.   I'm thinking it over.     I'm trying not to buy it because I really want to find a deal on a Cupid next.
> 
> And you know sales on Brahmin are elusive as hell.  Your best bet is a department store, and then the selection is limited.  Joy bought a couple of new beauties recently at Macy's sale so maybe she will post pics to share.



Eeek!  Oh no ya don't, not without me . . . heading over to KS


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Eeek!  Oh no ya don't, not without me . . . heading over to KS





Bulletin for Coachies who might be reading...  The manager from my favorite boutique FP store just called. The Borough bags WILL BE INCLUDED in this weekend PCE (thru 3/24)!!!  25% off all except for the minis.


----------



## elbgrl

Just used the Facebook PCE last night on tan Phoebe before the price increase today!  I looooooove Phoebe and can't wait to get her 

Also scored a NWT parchment Isabelle on the 'bay last night.  I looooove Isabelle too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I'm looking at a presentation of A230018 since they have the violet color. It seems like it is very close to the raspberry satchel on my avatar pic. I have a dillen satchel in fuchsia so I wonder if it would be too close.




I love your avatar. . I know, I'm afraid it will be very close to my new Coach Park amethyst hobo        Even though they are two very different styles. It's one if the things holding me back from ordering it.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I love your avatar. . I know, I'm afraid it will be very close to my new Coach Park amethyst hobo        Even though they are two very different styles. It's one if the things holding me back from ordering it.




I don't think it is too close to the amethyst. That one is definitely purple. This one is pinkish...the issue is I wonder how much pink is in there.


I think your coach is very close to my MKors in pomegranate. Let me get one of my pics


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Bulletin for Coachies who might be reading...  The manager from my favorite boutique FP store just called. The Borough bags WILL BE INCLUDED in this weekend PCE (thru 3/24)!!!  25% off all except for the minis.




I got 2 40% at Macy's (beats the 25%). Waiting for them to arrive (next Tuesday)!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I got 2 40% at Macy's (beats the 25%). Waiting for them to arrive (next Tuesday)!



For some reason I haven't been caught up in the Borough frenzy, thank goodness.  They're gorgeous but not anything I'd carry...not to mention all the zipper compartments.  I figure now that they'll allow PCE, the outlets can't be long off.   Coach is so predictable.  

Congrats on your Macy's score!  I was checking out the Coach stuff during the presale but ended up ordering a MKors satchel that will be here next week.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> For some reason I haven't been caught up in the Borough frenzy, thank goodness.  They're gorgeous but not anything I'd carry...not to mention all the zipper compartments.  I figure now that they'll allow PCE, the outlets can't be long off.     Coach is so predictable.
> 
> Congrats on your Macy's score!  I was checking out the Coach stuff during the presale but ended up ordering a MKors satchel that will be here next week.




I like them but not enough to pay full price  
I was thinking the same thing...same thing happened with phoebe...so they will be at the outlets soon...hopefully when they have 50+20+10 % off


Thanks, I can't wait to get them I ordered pebbled black and the retro leather one in vermillion.


Oh, which satchel did you order? what color?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I like them but not enough to pay full price
> I was thinking the same thing...same thing happened with phoebe...so they will be at the outlets soon...hopefully when they have 50+20+10 % off
> 
> Thanks, I can't wait to get them I ordered pebbled black and the retro leather one in vermillion.
> 
> Oh, which satchel did you order? what color?



You will probably enjoy the Boroughs since you are working.  As a stay-at-home, I think they are too "professional woman" looking for me.  I can't wait to see your pics!

I ordered this MK satchel in the vanilla for summer...  CLICK!

My niece had this bag on last weekend and I couldn't stop staring at it.     I got it for about $200 and it will be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## justwatchin

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' JW!
> 
> 
> Sally is beautiful!  Congrats!  I love the Coach wristlet!  I haven't seen one in that pattern before.  I like the black/white! Congrats on getting a good deal!


Oops I missed your good morning so here's raising you a good evening and a great weekend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Just used the Facebook PCE last night on tan Phoebe before the price increase today!  I looooooove Phoebe and can't wait to get her
> 
> Also scored a NWT parchment Isabelle on the 'bay last night.  I looooove Isabelle too!



   Way to scoop the deals, Rosie!   I guess I've been under a rock; I hadn't heard of the Phoebe price increase.  Oh well, I've got all the Phoebes I plan to buy.      I love the tan color...I bought the Madison hobo in the tan about a month ago.  Gorgeous and perfect for spring/summer.  And Issy....you know I love that one.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> You will probably enjoy the Boroughs since you are working.  As a stay-at-home, I think they are too "professional woman" looking for me.  I can't wait to see your pics!
> 
> I ordered this MK satchel in the vanilla for summer...  CLICK!
> 
> My niece had this bag on last weekend and I couldn't stop staring at it.     I got it for about $200 and it will be here Monday or Tuesday.



Hey Sarah, can't see your bag. Your link takes me to a not available page. What's the name of it? Vanilla is perfect for summer. I have a little MK hobo in that color that I  found last year super cheap at Macy's so it will be perfect for this spring and summer.

On other news, went again to ILD to take another look at the double pocket satchel in violet and it now has the 'a few left' sign so I fell for it  and ordered it. I thought I can always return it if I don't like the color. I'm so weak.

Hey TB, if you are still thinking about this one, hurry up.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Hey GG, did you see my PM?



No, I didn't .  I have been having a real problem with TPF lately.  Won't even let me log in.  I have to use my phone and I can only pull up certain posts


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I don't think it is too close to the amethyst. That one is definitely purple. This one is pinkish...the issue is I wonder how much pink is in there.
> 
> 
> I think your coach is very close to my MKors in pomegranate. Let me get one of my pics




Yes, that is definitely the color. So I do have room for a violet bag then.  I don't know... It's a hard one, because TV's and photos can be very deceiving sometimes, especially with bright colors. I think I decided against the double pocket satchel. I think I would prefer maybe the small satchel, but I'm not sure. The best deal in that one though is only 20% so I'm not sure.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> No, I didn't .  I have been having a real problem with TPF lately.  Won't even let me log in.  I have to use my phone and I can only pull up certain posts





Oh, please ignore it when you see it. I was asking you for a pic of the fuchsia vs the violet. I don't need it anymore. I caved in and ordered the violet.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, that is definitely the color. So I do have room for a violet bag then.  I don't know... It's a hard one, because TV's and photos can be very deceiving sometimes, especially with bright colors. I think I decided against the double pocket satchel. I think I would prefer maybe the small satchel, but I'm not sure. The best deal in that one though is only 20% so I'm not sure.




I caved in and ordered it. It has the 'only a few left' sign so I fell for it (the trick) and ordered it. I already have a few small satchels so it would be a nice change to have one with pockets outside.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Oh, please ignore it when you see it. I was asking you for a pic of the fuchsia vs the violet. I don't need it anymore. I caved in and ordered the violet.




Lol. You won't be sorry. The color is gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I caved in and ordered it. It has the 'only a few left' sign so I fell for it (the trick) and ordered it. I already have a few small satchels so it would be a nice change to have one with pockets outside.




I was worried it would go fast now that the price is so low. I'm so excited that you ordered it!  I can't wait for pics!  Now I'm nervous. "Only a few left"


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I was worried it would go fast now that the price is so low. I'm so excited that you ordered it!  I can't wait for pics!  Now I'm nervous. "*Only a few left*"



I know, that's what got me! 
You never know with Dooney, you might find the bag available again or never to be seen again (well, maybe at ebay but I try to stay away from ebay).


I have seen the 2 cases, at one point I wanted the domed buckle satchel in teal. It was at ILD for 299 so I was going to order it. Was there forever so I kept delaying it (while I was getting others ), at point it disappeared and it too disappeared from Dooney's site. I called the boutique and told me that no more were available. The only one available in teal was the Smith, so I got the smith. And now, a few weeks back, I got the buckle satchel at 65% off after seeing it for a while at my outlet but refusing to buy it at 30 and 50% since I have the smith, but at 65%, it had to come home with me.


My opposite case was my giraffe safari bag. It was available on the 12DOD and I passed (since I was going to be away and didn't want to worry about the delivery), then it disappeared completely. I found one at the Aurora outlet (but we were living in Kansas at the time) and they wouldn't ship it. Luckily DH had to give some training in Chicago, so I call the outlet, ask them to put it on hold and sent him there!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Lol. You won't be sorry. The color is gorgeous!




I'm feeling better about ordering it!
Now the stalking ups game starts!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah, can't see your bag. Your link takes me to a not available page. What's the name of it? Vanilla is perfect for summer. I have a little MK hobo in that color that I  found last year super cheap at Macy's so it will be perfect for this spring and summer.
> 
> On other news, went again to ILD to take another look at the double pocket satchel in violet and it now has the 'a few left' sign so I fell for it  and ordered it. I thought I can always return it if I don't like the color. I'm so weak.
> 
> Hey TB, if you are still thinking about this one, hurry up.



It's the travel satchel in the siggy.  The Macy's web ID is  1143676.   I don't know how TPF scrambles the Macy's links; I guess they don't want us advertising for Macy's.  

  I know how those "few left" signs can work on a person!!  That's how I grabbed the Cupid earlier today and now they are all gone.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> I'm feeling better about ordering it!
> Now the stalking ups game starts!




Good luck. The UPS guys around here are hit and miss


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I know, that's what got me!
> You never know with Dooney, you might find the bag available again or never to be seen again (well, maybe at ebay but I try to stay away from ebay).
> 
> 
> I have seen the 2 cases, at one point I wanted the domed buckle satchel in teal. It was at ILD for 299 so I was going to order it. Was there forever so I kept delaying it (while I was getting others ), at point it disappeared and it too disappeared from Dooney's site. I called the boutique and told me that no more were available. The only one available in teal was the Smith, so I got the smith. And now, a few weeks back, I got the buckle satchel at 65% off after seeing it for a while at my outlet but refusing to buy it at 30 and 50% since I have the smith, but at 65%, it had to come home with me.
> 
> 
> My opposite case was my giraffe safari bag. It was available on the 12DOD and I passed (since I was going to be away and didn't want to worry about the delivery), then it disappeared completely. I found one at the Aurora outlet (but we were living in Kansas at the time) and they wouldn't ship it. Luckily DH had to give some training in Chicago, so I call the outlet, ask them to put it on hold and sent him there!




So it looks like it happened the way it should have and it was meant to be  you got great deals in the end. It was nice of your DH to do that. I would never be able to send mine there. Please... I send him to the grocery store and I have to stay on the phone to walk him through the whole excursion!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Please... I send him to the grocery store and I have to stay on the phone to walk him through the whole excursion!




Hahaha, looks like mine trained at the same spot as yours  Doesnt matter what it is, if I dont provide him with a blueprint of the store and the place and the placement of the item- he will miss it.


----------



## PhotoFinish

Ok everyone, as I promised, here are the pictures of my beautiful collection of purses!  I have a few, and still collection more, much to my husband's dismay, as he emphatically says "NO you're NOT!" Sitting here next to me.  (But really, I am.  We are going looking for more tomorrow....   )  Hehehehe  The last one is just a no name vintage purse that has been in my family for a couple of generations.


----------



## LitGeek

MaryBel said:


> I'm feeling better about ordering it!
> Now the stalking ups game starts!


So excited for you MB! That is one gorgeous bag


----------



## seton

PhotoFinish said:


> Ok everyone, as I promised, here are the pictures of my beautiful collection of purses!  I have a few, and still collection more, much to my husband's dismay, as he emphatically says "NO you're NOT!" Sitting here next to me.  (But really, I am.  We are going looking for more tomorrow....   )  Hehehehe  The last one is just a no name vintage purse that has been in my family for a couple of generations.




Hi! welcome to the forum! 
You are so lucky to be in one of the few cities that has a DB store.


----------



## seton

MaryBel said:


> I don't think it is too close to the amethyst. That one is definitely purple. This one is pinkish...the issue is I wonder how much pink is in there.
> 
> 
> I think your coach is very close to my MKors in pomegranate. Let me get one of my pics




pretty colour, MB!


----------



## Twoboyz

nebo said:


> hahaha, looks like mine trained at the same spot as yours  doesnt matter what it is, if i dont provide him with a blueprint of the store and the place and the placement of the item- he will miss it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PhotoFinish said:


> Ok everyone, as I promised, here are the pictures of my beautiful collection of purses!  I have a few, and still collection more, much to my husband's dismay, as he emphatically says "NO you're NOT!" Sitting here next to me.  (But really, I am.  We are going looking for more tomorrow....   )  Hehehehe  The last one is just a no name vintage purse that has been in my family for a couple of generations.




Very nice collection!  Thanks for sharing. What do you think about you Dooney Dome Buckle Satchel? It's beautiful BTY. I've been thinking about that one a lot, but initially I thought it might be too large for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PhotoFinish said:


> Ok everyone, as I promised, here are the pictures of my beautiful collection of purses!  I have a few, and still collection more, much to my husband's dismay, as he emphatically says "NO you're NOT!" Sitting here next to me.  (But really, I am.  We are going looking for more tomorrow....   )  Hehehehe  The last one is just a no name vintage purse that has been in my family for a couple of generations.



Great looking collection!     That tooled leather vintage bag is absolutely beautiful.  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## PhotoFinish

I love the D&B Dome Buckle Satchel... the only thing throwing me off, is the smell....  it smells a bit like fish...  I guess maybe it's the leather?  Anyway, I love it still.  As you can tell, I'm a huge fan of D&B LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

PhotoFinish said:


> I love the D&B Dome Buckle Satchel... the only thing throwing me off, is the smell....  it smells a bit like fish...  I guess maybe it's the leather?  Anyway, I love it still.  As you can tell, I'm a huge fan of D&B LOL



I had one florentine bag that had the "fishy" odor.  It drove me crazy, and since I had purchased it on clearance it wasn't returnable.  :censor:  I ended up giving it to my sister because I couldn't stand the smell.  Oddly, she said she didn't notice the odor.


----------



## PhotoFinish

How can you not notice the odor??? LOL I'm considering dousing it with perfume! I thought airing it out would allow the odor to go away, but it only went away temporarily...  Hmm...  Other than the fishy odor, I love it.  The color is what drew me in, it is unlike anything I have, and just gorgeous.  I really am hoping with more use the odor goes away though. LOL


----------



## seton

"fishy" odors dont go away if it's a flaw in the tanning process.


----------



## PhotoFinish

seton said:


> "fishy" odors dont go away if it's a flaw in the tanning process.



Awwww, that's a bummer!  I guess I will just have to learn to deal with it, because I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

PhotoFinish said:


> I love the D&B Dome Buckle Satchel... the only thing throwing me off, is the smell....  it smells a bit like fish...  I guess maybe it's the leather?  Anyway, I love it still.  As you can tell, I'm a huge fan of D&B LOL




Thanks for the quick review. I have one florentine bag that smells a tiny bit like fish too. I've heard others say they can have a fishy smell. I'm not sure what that is.


----------



## LCHallWill

Took a trip to the mall yesterday and fell completely in love with the Coach Bleecker Preston  I love the cell phone pocket on the back (very B Mak), and the pen loop between the inside pockets...I think I love her more than my namesake, Camilla 
Sorry Peter, I'm head over heels for Preston


----------



## Twoboyz

LCHallWill said:


> Took a trip to the mall yesterday and fell completely in love with the Coach Bleecker Preston  I love the cell phone pocket on the back (very B Mak), and the pen loop between the inside pockets...I think I love her more than my namesake, Camilla
> 
> Sorry Peter, I'm head over heels for Preston




She's a beautiful bag!  Your photos are so cute too!  Plus, anyone who can walk in shoes like yours is my hero


----------



## LCHallWill

Twoboyz said:


> She's a beautiful bag!  Your photos are so cute too!  Plus, anyone who can walk in shoes like yours is my hero


Ha! Thank you! I need the heels...I look like a dwarf without them! Short girl problems...lol


----------



## elbgrl

LCHallWill said:


> Took a trip to the mall yesterday and fell completely in love with the Coach Bleecker Preston  I love the cell phone pocket on the back (very B Mak), and the pen loop between the inside pockets...I think I love her more than my namesake, Camilla
> 
> Sorry Peter, I'm head over heels for Preston




Beautiful!


----------



## elbgrl

So excited to get parchment Issy I loaded her right up and took her out today!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I caved in and ordered it. It has the 'only a few left' sign so I fell for it (the trick) and ordered it. I already have a few small satchels so it would be a nice change to have one with pockets outside.




I caved too MaryBel. I just ordered it too. We can compare notes later in the week.


----------



## Twoboyz

LCHallWill said:


> Ha! Thank you! I need the heels...I look like a dwarf without them! Short girl problems...lol




Haha, well if my feet could take it I'd be wearing those all the time!


----------



## LCHallWill

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Rosie!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> So excited to get parchment Issy I loaded her right up and took her out today!
> 
> View attachment 2552354




Beautiful E!  Coach sure knows how to do a great hobo  Had my Park with me today


----------



## LCHallWill

elbgrl said:


> So excited to get parchment Issy I loaded her right up and took her out today!
> 
> View attachment 2552354


----------



## MiaBorsa

LCHallWill said:


> Took a trip to the mall yesterday and fell completely in love with the Coach Bleecker Preston  I love the cell phone pocket on the back (very B Mak), and the pen loop between the inside pockets...I think I love her more than my namesake, Camilla
> Sorry Peter, I'm head over heels for Preston


Gorgeous!   I love the Preston.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> So excited to get parchment Issy I loaded her right up and took her out today!
> 
> View attachment 2552354



So pretty, Rosie!!   Your photo makes me want to dig in my closet for an Issy!!


----------



## elbgrl

I am an Issy fanatic!  I think I'm gonna collect all the colors!  I sure wish Coach hadn't discontinued her.


----------



## elbgrl

LCHallWill said:


> Took a trip to the mall yesterday and fell completely in love with the Coach Bleecker Preston  I love the cell phone pocket on the back (very B Mak), and the pen loop between the inside pockets...I think I love her more than my namesake, Camilla
> Sorry Peter, I'm head over heels for Preston



By the way LC, Camilla is a beautiful name!


----------



## PhotoFinish

We went to the Coach Outlet at the Waikele Outlets today and they were having an AMAZING sale!  Spent all day out shopping around at the base exchanges, at the local Ross and TJ Maxxes and then as a last ditch effort, we hit the outlet.  It was the best choice out of all of them.  The base exchanges usually have the best deals on purses, but I got this purse way cheaper than I could have at any exchange even on clearance!  It was a sweet deal, and it is gorgeous.  As soon as I grab my camera, and can get a picture I'll post a pic!


----------



## LCHallWill

elbgrl said:


> By the way LC, Camilla is a beautiful name!


Thank you...it's my middle name...I never liked it much when I was younger...but it has grown on me


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   I love the Preston.


Thank you Sarah! I am officially a Preston fanatic


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Don't fret. That is exactly what the extra pocket of my MK looks like. I LOVE PENS!





gatorgirl07 said:


> That's why all of mine face upwards. I can't stand a pen facing down







Mornin' GG!  
Thanks for the Pen Support!  All mine face upwards too.  Even the pens with caps because if the cap is not on all the way I don't want it coming off and the tip of pen is bleeding in the lining.


----------



## RuedeNesle

LCHallWill said:


> Took a trip to the mall yesterday and fell completely in love with the Coach Bleecker Preston  I love the cell phone pocket on the back (very B Mak), and the pen loop between the inside pockets...I think I love her more than my namesake, Camilla
> Sorry Peter, I'm head over heels for Preston





LCHallWill said:


> Ha! Thank you! I need the heels...I look like a dwarf without them! Short girl problems...lol





I love Preston LC!  Poor Peter is getting a lot of competition.  Congrats!


 I'm short too, but I'm sure I was suppose to be tall because I cannot wear heels!  I love your shoes!


----------



## LCHallWill

RuedeNesle said:


> I love Preston LC!  Poor Peter is getting a lot of competition.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> I'm short too, but I'm sure I was suppose to be tall because I cannot wear heels!  I love your shoes!


Ha! I'm happy in to be in good "short girl" company

I really went to the mall to get a first hand look at the MK Selma...but once I laid eyes on Preston, all thoughts of Selma disappeared...never even got to look at her!


----------



## CAT LOVER 53

What a fun thread.  


I have 2 Stone Mountain bags I can't part with since they color soft and lightweight. One is color and the other seafoam.  They are so old now I can't recall the name of the style but I just pulled them out to place in the closet so they seen active duty this Spring.


Have a great day, Ladies.


----------



## Twoboyz

CAT LOVER 53 said:


> What a fun thread.
> 
> 
> I have 2 Stone Mountain bags I can't part with since they color soft and lightweight. One is color and the other seafoam.  They are so old now I can't recall the name of the style but I just pulled them out to place in the closet so they seen active duty this Spring.
> 
> 
> Have a great day, Ladies.




We would love to see pictures


----------



## MaryBel

LCHallWill said:


> Took a trip to the mall yesterday and fell completely in love with the Coach Bleecker Preston  I love the cell phone pocket on the back (very B Mak), and the pen loop between the inside pockets...I think I love her more than my namesake, Camilla
> Sorry Peter, I'm head over heels for Preston



Congrats on your new preston LC! It's gorgeous, especially in that color!
Looks awesome on you! And love your shoes!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Good luck. The UPS guys around here are hit and miss




Thanks GF! Hopefully they will send it from CA so it won't take that long.



Twoboyz said:


> So it looks like it happened the way it should have and it was meant to be  you got great deals in the end. It was nice of your DH to do that. I would never be able to send mine there. Please... I send him to the grocery store and I have to stay on the phone to walk him through the whole excursion!




That's why I had to call and put it on hold. It's easier to get the SA to find the correct bag than get DH (even with style and color on hand). And my DH has the same issue, he forgets stuff even if I send him with a list.



LitGeek said:


> So excited for you MB! That is one gorgeous bag




Thank you LG!



seton said:


> pretty colour, MB!





Thank you Seton!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> It's the travel satchel in the siggy.  The Macy's web ID is  1143676.   I don't know how TPF scrambles the Macy's links; I guess they don't want us advertising for Macy's.
> 
> I know how those "few left" signs can work on a person!!  That's how I grabbed the Cupid earlier today and now they are all gone.





That's a nice one Sarah! It looks similar to the satchel I got last month but mine is solid red. I didn't pay attention to the style name of mine 





Twoboyz said:


> I caved too MaryBel. I just ordered it too. We can compare notes later in the week.




Yay! Twins! Hopefully we'll get her soon!


----------



## PhotoFinish

Sooooo..... yesterday and today I went to the Waikele Outlet stores....  I hit the Coach store (yesterday AND today, they were having a great sale... I just couldn't resist LOL) and then today I hit the Michael Kors store as well.  Here are the bags I got!!!


----------



## LCHallWill

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your new preston LC! It's gorgeous, especially in that color!
> Looks awesome on you! And love your shoes!


Thank you MaryBel!  Shoes are another one of my addictions


----------



## Twoboyz

PhotoFinish said:


> Sooooo..... yesterday and today I went to the Waikele Outlet stores....  I hit the Coach store (yesterday AND today, they were having a great sale... I just couldn't resist LOL) and then today I hit the Michael Kors store as well.  Here are the bags I got!!!




Nice!  You had quite a fun day shopping I see


----------



## PhotoFinish

Twoboyz said:


> Nice!  You had quite a fun day shopping I see



Yes I did, I think my husband is about all shopped out though. LOL  Although... I am waiting for one last MK bag to go on sale, or on clearance.  I am really eyeing the MK fuschia spray satchel, it is SOOOOOO gorgeous!!!

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-spray-east-west-satchel?ID=1320744&pla_country=US&cm_mmc=Google_Nongender_PLA-_-Nongender_Brands_Apparel_PLA_Michael+Kors-_-36037538769_-_-_mkwid_kZylwOfz|d{device}_36037538769|-|kZylwOfz


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> That's a nice one Sarah! It looks similar to the satchel I got last month but mine is solid red. I didn't pay attention to the style name of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Twins! Hopefully we'll get her soon!





That bag looks similar to the one I got in dark khaki   Welcome to the jet set club Sarah!


----------



## CoachRules

gatorgirl07 said:


> This one is a little more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 2008129


I LOVE your Dooney! So cute!


----------



## MaryBel

PhotoFinish said:


> Sooooo..... yesterday and today I went to the Waikele Outlet stores....  I hit the Coach store (yesterday AND today, they were having a great sale... I just couldn't resist LOL) and then today I hit the Michael Kors store as well.  Here are the bags I got!!!




Awesome haul! That coach satchel in the middle has been tempting me every time I see it. I loooove your zebra MK! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

LCHallWill said:


> Thank you MaryBel!  Shoes are another one of my addictions




It's mine too! I love shoes but especially high heels!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> That bag looks similar to the one I got in dark khaki   Welcome to the jet set club Sarah!



Thanks, GG.  She's supposed to be here today.     I own one Jet Set tote in brown siggy, but I think one of my daughters "borrowed" that one.    I need to do a closet check.    I think I will like the domed satchel shape; it was so cute on my niece.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PhotoFinish said:


> Sooooo..... yesterday and today I went to the Waikele Outlet stores....  I hit the Coach store (yesterday AND today, they were having a great sale... I just couldn't resist LOL) and then today I hit the Michael Kors store as well.  Here are the bags I got!!!



Wow, great haul!!   Congrats on your new loot!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> That bag looks similar to the one I got in dark khaki   Welcome to the jet set club Sarah!




I was thinking the same, that it look like my red one. I just went to look at mine since I didn't know how it was called. It's a travel satchel too   no wonder they look similar!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I was thinking the same, that it look like my red one. I just went to look at mine since I didn't know how it was called. It's a travel satchel too   no wonder they look similar!



I like the size of that bag.  It's similar in shape to the Dooney zipzip, but it's larger.  I hope the UPS man gets here before midnight!!


----------



## PhotoFinish

MaryBel said:


> Awesome haul! That coach satchel in the middle has been tempting me every time I see it. I loooove your zebra MK! Congrats!



I actually went back Sunday to get it.  It is a GORGEOUS color, I couldn't pass it up.  The shimmer is amazing and it is like nothing I have in my collection.  I am in love with it.  It is like a dark purple, and dark blue, and it sparkles.  So beautiful!  

And funny story about the Zebra MK, I told my husband that after I got my diagnosis of Ehlers Danlos Syndrome (their mascot is a zebra) that I was going to get something with zebra print on it.  We just saw that there was an MK store yesterday, so we went in.  I showed the SA my MK wallet and told her that I wasn't a big fan of animal prints, but I love my wallet and she was telling me about the bag that went with it and that it sold out so quickly, and then she asked if I had seen the zebra one.  I asked if they had anymore, and of course it was the last one, and it was on clearance.  I asked my husband with puppy dog eyes, and he said "Fine, you can get it, but this is the last one." LOL  It is beautiful too!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> I was thinking the same, that it look like my red one. I just went to look at mine since I didn't know how it was called. It's a travel satchel too   no wonder they look similar!



LOL, I love you guys


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I caved too MaryBel. I just ordered it too. We can compare notes later in the week.





Hey GF!
Have you received your shipping confirmation? Mine shipped and since it's coming from Cali, it will be here on Thursday! Can't wait!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Have you received your shipping confirmation? Mine shipped and since it's coming from Cali, it will be here on Thursday! Can't wait!




Yes, mine shipped yesterday. It's not due to arrive until Friday. I can't wait to see yours and hear what you think of it! I have another bag coming too so it's an exciting week for me....or one with some hard choices   I hope my calf convertible shopper gets here this week too. (Crossing fingers)


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, mine shipped yesterday. It's not due to arrive until Friday. I can't wait to see yours and hear what you think of it! I have another bag coming too so it's an exciting week for me....or one with some hard choices   I hope my calf convertible shopper gets here this week too. (Crossing fingers)





Oh, another bag....it's confession time! Which one?
I actually have 2 others coming on Friday  I ordered them yesterday at the outlet and one more came with me from the store...plus 3 others from the coach outlet...yes, I was bad, instead of being at work, took off early and went to the outlet :devil:


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Oh, another bag....it's confession time! Which one?
> I actually have 2 others coming on Friday  I ordered them yesterday at the outlet and one more came with me from the store...plus 3 others from the coach outlet...yes, I was bad, instead of being at work, took off early and went to the outlet :devil:




Oh my, I don't feel so bad. Lol  you have had some fun shopping! 
I ordered the calf convertible shopper in sage from the Livermore outlet yesterday.  When I was at the Aurora outlet last time I was trying it out and I passed on it for the florentine tassel satchel. Plus I wanted the sage and they didn't have it. The SA there said she bought one and she just loved it. Well...the obsession began and the rest is history my friend.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Oh, another bag....it's confession time! Which one?
> I actually have 2 others coming on Friday  I ordered them yesterday at the outlet and one more came with me from the store...plus 3 others from the coach outlet...yes, I was bad, instead of being at work, took off early and went to the outlet :devil:




So what did you get?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my, I don't feel so bad. Lol  you have had some fun shopping!
> I ordered the calf convertible shopper in sage from the Livermore outlet yesterday.  When I was at the Aurora outlet last time I was trying it out and I passed on it for the florentine tassel satchel. Plus I wanted the sage and they didn't have it. The SA there said she bought one and she just loved it. Well...the obsession began and the rest is history my friend.





That's a gorgeous bag. I tried it once at Macy's and really liked it. Was trying to be good so I left her behind.



Twoboyz said:


> So what did you get?




Smith in raspberry and small satchel in Kelly green.


----------



## Nebo

Kelly green is such a gorgeous color! I would love to have a regular size FLO in that color.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> That's a gorgeous bag. I tried it once at Macy's and really liked it. Was trying to be good so I left her behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smith in raspberry and small satchel in Kelly green.


Gorgeous spring colors!  I'd say you're ready for it to be here MaryBel. Now, I suppose which bag to carry on any give day will be a hard choice.


----------



## elbgrl

My gorgeous new tan Phoebe arrived today


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous spring colors!  I'd say you're ready for it to be here MaryBel. Now, I suppose which bag to carry on any give day will be a hard choice.




Totally ready for spring! The weather was actually really nice on Monday, we even had dinner on the deck and my son (6yo) was delighted. He even asked if we could have another picnic the following day. The problem, it rained yesterday, today and by looking at the forecast, it will rain until next week. I want dry sunny days!


Yes, it's a hard choice but I enjoy doing it


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> My gorgeous new tan Phoebe arrived today
> 
> View attachment 2556631





So pretty! Congrats Rosie!
Is this the small size?


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> So pretty! Congrats Rosie!
> Is this the small size?



Thanks MaryBel, yes she's the small Phoebe.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> My gorgeous new tan Phoebe arrived today
> 
> View attachment 2556631



Beautiful, Rosie!!      I really like the tan color.


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my MK Weston hobo with matching wallet in turquoise. I was carrying it on Monday when I went to the outlet and 1 of the SAs at coach really loved it. She even tried it on, right there on the store!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my MK Weston hobo with matching wallet in turquoise. I was carrying it on Monday when I went to the outlet and 1 of the SAs at coach really loved it. She even tried it on, right there on the store!



OMGoodness, I am in love!  That is glorious MaryBel!  Congrats on this beauty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my MK Weston hobo with matching wallet in turquoise. I was carrying it on Monday when I went to the outlet and 1 of the SAs at coach really loved it. She even tried it on, right there on the store!



Love that Weston, MB!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful, Rosie!!      I really like the tan color.



Thanks Sarah!  I am really loving the tan too.  This could truly be my go-to bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> My gorgeous new tan Phoebe arrived today
> 
> View attachment 2556631




Very pretty Rosie. Coach bags are so comfy to carry because they are nice and light.  I love he creamy color.


----------



## elbgrl

On another note, (please ignore me if I am posting too much, lol)  I almost stumbled on the B Mak train the other night.  I just happened to turn on the "Q" and they were showing some really beautiful bags.  Do we really think the quality is just not there?  So many of the colors are gorgeous, and the leather looks really "smushy".  I am thinking about trying one.  Opinions?


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got my MK satchel from the Macy's VIP sale on Monday.  I like it "OK", but the jury is still out.  I didn't realize that the shoulder strap attaches to the handle hardware...which I personally HATE.   Also, it's larger than I thought it would be.  Sigh.







With Florentine Small Satchel for size comparison...


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my MK Weston hobo with matching wallet in turquoise. I was carrying it on Monday when I went to the outlet and 1 of the SAs at coach really loved it. She even tried it on, right there on the store!




What a great color!  Love it! The leather looks yummy too.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Very pretty Rosie. Coach bags are so comfy to carry because they are nice and light.  I love he creamy color.



Thanks TB, that's one of the things I like about Coach vs. Dooney, they tend to be lighter, and the leather softer.  Both lines have their benefits!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my MK satchel from the Macy's VIP sale on Monday.  I like it "OK", but the jury is still out.  I didn't realize that the shoulder strap attaches to the handle hardware...which I personally HATE.   Also, it's larger than I thought it would be.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Florentine Small Satchel for size comparison...



Very pretty Sarah!  She does look like a big girl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> On another note, (please ignore me if I am posting too much, lol)  I almost stumbled on the B Mak train the other night.  I just happened to turn on the "Q" and they were showing some really beautiful bags.  Do we really think the quality is just not there?  So many of the colors are gorgeous, and the leather looks really "smushy".  I am thinking about trying one.  Opinions?



Hmmmm, I'll have to go check 'em out, Rosie.  I have owned a couple of BMak bags and loved them, though I bought them mostly at TJMaxx and not full price.  I never had any problem with the bags, but some people reported color transfer from the leathers.  (And NO, you are not "posting too much"...HAHA.)


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmmm, I'll have to go check 'em out, Rosie.  I have owned a couple of BMak bags and loved them, though I bought them mostly at TJMaxx and not full price.  I never had any problem with the bags, but some people reported color transfer from the leathers.  (And NO, you are not "posting too much"...HAHA.)




  I'm on a roll I guess!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my MK satchel from the Macy's VIP sale on Monday.  I like it "OK", but the jury is still out.  I didn't realize that the shoulder strap attaches to the handle hardware...which I personally HATE.   Also, it's larger than I thought it would be.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Florentine Small Satchel for size comparison...




It's nice Sarah and the wallet looks perfect with it. It looks like a nice light summer bag. It seems all of those domed satchel styles have he strap attaching to the handles because the zippers need to go all the way down the sides of the bag I guess.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Very pretty Sarah!  She does look like a big girl!



She's pretty big, Rosie.  Of course, being coated cotton, she's lightweight.  I'm still thinkin'.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's nice Sarah and the wallet looks perfect with it. It looks like a nice light summer bag. It seems all of those domed satchel styles have he strap attaching to the handles because the zippers need to go all the way down the sides of the bag I guess.



Thanks, TB.  I was going to buy the matching vanilla siggy wallet, but decided a tan would look OK (and I have several shades of brown wallets!!)   

I thought this domed satchel would be a good substitute for the Dooney pebbled zipzip, because I found that one to be too small.  Now this one looks too big.  I am satchel goldilocks.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> OMGoodness, I am in love!  That is glorious MaryBel!  Congrats on this beauty.





Thanks Rosie!



MiaBorsa said:


> Love that Weston, MB!




Thanks Sarah!




Twoboyz said:


> What a great color!  Love it! The leather looks yummy too.




Thanks TB!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my MK satchel from the Macy's VIP sale on Monday.  I like it "OK", but the jury is still out.  I didn't realize that the shoulder strap attaches to the handle hardware...which I personally HATE.   Also, it's larger than I thought it would be.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Florentine Small Satchel for size comparison...





She's gorgeous Sarah! The wallet looks perfect with it!
I understand what you mean. I don't like when the strap attaches to the handles either but if I like the bag I make exceptions 





elbgrl said:


> On another note, (please ignore me if I am posting too much, lol)  I almost stumbled on the B Mak train the other night.  I just happened to turn on the "Q" and they were showing some really beautiful bags.  Do we really think the quality is just not there?  So many of the colors are gorgeous, and the leather looks really "smushy".  I am thinking about trying one.  Opinions?




I think they are nice but I wouldn't pay full price for them. I have a few that I have bought at TJMaxx, Marshalls or on Sale at Dillards (back then when they carried them) or as LTS on QVC.


----------



## PhotoFinish

I bought a B Mak at Ross that I absolutely LOVE.  Leather is very nice and so smooshy.  LOVE it!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB.  I was going to buy the matching vanilla siggy wallet, but decided a tan would look OK (and I have several shades of brown wallets!!)
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this domed satchel would be a good substitute for the Dooney pebbled zipzip, because I found that one to be too small.  Now this one looks too big.  I am satchel goldilocks.




Lol Goldilocks! I know I thought the Dooney zip zip was too small too, yet I keep going back to it. I love that little purse. Oh and I totally get the collector thing. I'm a Jr. Collector


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks everyone for your opinions on the B Mak - I just "stole" one new with tags on the "Bay so we'll see how I like it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Thanks everyone for your opinions on the B Mak - I just "stole" one new with tags on the "Bay so we'll see how I like it!



  Woot!  Hope you love it, Rosie.  I know you will love the soft leather.  BMak does the best smushy leathers.


----------



## elbgrl

I love me some "smushy" leathers, got Phoebe packed up for today!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Have you received your shipping confirmation? Mine shipped and since it's coming from Cali, it will be here on Thursday! Can't wait!




Did it arrive yet?  I've been thinking about it all day and can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Did it arrive yet?  I've been thinking about it all day and can't wait to hear what you think.




Yes, I just revealed her. 


The timing was terrible. They always deliver around 1:45 to 2:00 and this time 12:15. DH was here and he got the door. I could hear him drop the box and he just said 'It was UPS'...no more comments!


----------



## MaryBel

Finally took pics of my recent non-dooney purchases that were delivered on Tuesday


----------



## MaryBel

Plus the ones from Monday's trip to the outlet. I'm thinking the domed siggy satchel will be a gift for my niece!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Finally took pics of my recent non-dooney purchases that were delivered on Tuesday




I love these!  The leather looks so nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Plus the ones from Monday's trip to the outlet. I'm thinking the domed siggy satchel will be a gift for my niece!




Nice!  I love that zebra print. I need to get a bag with that print.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Yes, I just revealed her.
> 
> 
> The timing was terrible. They always deliver around 1:45 to 2:00 and this time 12:15. DH was here and he got the door. I could hear him drop the box and he just said 'It was UPS'...no more comments!




Oh man, don't you hate that?! I can't wait to see her. Going to check out your reveal!


----------



## PhotoFinish

MaryBel said:


> Plus the ones from Monday's trip to the outlet. I'm thinking the domed siggy satchel will be a gift for my niece!



Is the one in the middle the Midnight color... sparkly shimmery????? I LOOOOOOOOOVE that color so much!  I just picked that one up a weekend or so ago! So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I love these!  The leather looks so nice!




Thanks TB! Was very happy to get these at 25%+25%off at Macy's. Coach won't even give you the 25% with PCE!



Twoboyz said:


> Nice!  I love that zebra print. I need to get a bag with that print.




You need to get to the outlet. The zebra bags are on clearance right now.



Twoboyz said:


> Oh man, don't you hate that?! I can't wait to see her. Going to check out your reveal!




I was kicking myself for not answering the door, but I didn't think it would be UPS, not so early.


----------



## MaryBel

PhotoFinish said:


> Is the one in the middle the Midnight color... sparkly shimmery????? I LOOOOOOOOOVE that color so much!  I just picked that one up a weekend or so ago! So pretty!





Yes, it is! 
Your pic of it got me thinking about it since it always caught my attention but I always ended up leaving with something else. This time, I decided not to leave her behind.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB! Was very happy to get these at 25%+25%off at Macy's. Coach won't even give you the 25% with PCE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get to the outlet. The zebra bags are on clearance right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was kicking myself for not answering the door, but I didn't think it would be UPS, not so early.




In that case I'm hitting the outlet tomorrow or Saturday! Thank you.


----------



## PhotoFinish

MaryBel said:


> Yes, it is!
> Your pic of it got me thinking about it since it always caught my attention but I always ended up leaving with something else. This time, I decided not to leave her behind.



I *had* to go back for her the next day.  I didn't even notice the shimmer until I went back for her, so I am SO glad I went back!  I have a feeling once I start carrying her I won't want to stop!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Finally took pics of my recent non-dooney purchases that were delivered on Tuesday





MaryBel said:


> Plus the ones from Monday's trip to the outlet. I'm thinking the domed siggy satchel will be a gift for my niece!



Nice haul, MB!  What do you think about the Boroughs?  Are they heavy bags?   I'm still on the fence about those, though they are beautiful bags.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> In that case I'm hitting the outlet tomorrow or Saturday! Thank you.




Hey, has your violet satchel arrived yet?
I'm waiting for UPS to deliver my Kelly green small satchel and raspberry smith...DH was here for lunch and I was just praying they wouldn't deliver it while he has here...He left already so now I'm praying UPS gets here soon.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice haul, MB!  What do you think about the Boroughs?  Are they heavy bags?   I'm still on the fence about those, though they are beautiful bags.




I have not weighted them but they did not feel heavy at all. They are not that big and the leather is not as think as Florentines, so they should be lighter. I'll weight them a bit later.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> In that case I'm hitting the outlet tomorrow or Saturday! Thank you.





Hey GF! Where 's your satchel?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF! Where 's your satchel?




Sorry, I just saw this. I'm a little late in catching up on the PF today  I posted on your thread  thanks


----------



## gatorgirl07

Carrying my "no name" Cato's satchel today. I love how big she is and I can take her out in any weather and not worry about her. Today, it is pouring the rain as I pick up DS


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Carrying my "no name" Cato's satchel today. I love how big she is and I can take her out in any weather and not worry about her. Today, it is pouring the rain as I pick up DS
> 
> View attachment 2559665
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559669




Cute!  Looks just like a Celine.


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my MK satchel from the Macy's VIP sale on Monday.  I like it "OK", but the jury is still out.  I didn't realize that the shoulder strap attaches to the handle hardware...which I personally HATE.   Also, it's larger than I thought it would be.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Florentine Small Satchel for size comparison...



I like that!


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my MK satchel from the Macy's VIP sale on Monday.  I like it "OK", but the jury is still out.  I didn't realize that the shoulder strap attaches to the handle hardware...which I personally HATE.   Also, it's larger than I thought it would be.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Florentine Small Satchel for size comparison...



This is a gorgeous bag!  I love the contrast of the light canvas and the rich brown leather trim.  It appeals to me even more than the LV Damier Azur (similarly colored canvas) with the vachetta trim.  I have the MK Lg Jetset satchel in saffiano and love the size - but my preference is for BIG bags.  I can see your dilemma!


----------



## seton

dvf drew


----------



## gatorgirl07

So, I went to return a pants suit I bought to Belk and while I was there, they were having a MK event. I had to buy a new bag and wallet. Here they are the jet set E/W tote and jet/set vanilla tiger wallet


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> dvf drew




Nice!  The leather looks beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> So, I went to return a pants suit I bought to Belk and while I was there, they were having a MK event. I had to buy a new bag and wallet. Here they are the jet set E/W tote and jet/set vanilla zebra wallet
> 
> View attachment 2569994
> 
> 
> View attachment 2569997




Great pair GG!  I have not seen that MK zebra design before. I love it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Great pair GG!  I have not seen that MK zebra design before. I love it.



Me too!  The SA said she had just gotten it, and I had to have it when I saw it......


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> So, I went to return a pants suit I bought to Belk and while I was there, they were having a MK event. I had to buy a new bag and wallet. Here they are the jet set E/W tote and jet/set vanilla tiger wallet
> 
> View attachment 2569994
> 
> 
> View attachment 2569997





Love your set, especially the wallet! Congrats!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Love your set, especially the wallet! Congrats!



Thanks MB!  I love it too.  I have already gotten sooooo many compliments on it


----------



## elbgrl

Just showing off my new B Mak - lovin' her 



	

		
			
		

		
	
\\

bad pic, but her leather is lovely!


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> So, I went to return a pants suit I bought to Belk and while I was there, they were having a MK event. I had to buy a new bag and wallet. Here they are the jet set E/W tote and jet/set vanilla tiger wallet
> 
> View attachment 2569994
> 
> 
> View attachment 2569997



Lovely!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Just showing off my new B Mak - lovin' her
> 
> View attachment 2573508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \\
> 
> bad pic, but her leather is lovely!




Love the color! Very similar to Dooney violet.  the leather does look beautiful.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks!  Here's a better one


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Thanks!  Here's a better one
> 
> View attachment 2573520




She's gorgeous! Congrats Rosie!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## elbgrl

Annnnnd one more:  Miss Bleecker shoulder bag in cornflower:  







She looks more gray/purple inside


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Annnnnd one more:  Miss Bleecker shoulder bag in cornflower:
> 
> View attachment 2573538
> 
> 
> View attachment 2573541
> 
> 
> She looks more gray/purple inside
> View attachment 2573546





Love this color!


----------



## elbgrl

Me too!  I think she can easily be an all seasons bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Annnnnd one more:  Miss Bleecker shoulder bag in cornflower:
> 
> View attachment 2573538
> 
> 
> View attachment 2573541
> 
> 
> She looks more gray/purple inside
> View attachment 2573546




Pretty and love the slouch!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Thanks!  Here's a better one
> 
> View attachment 2573520




That closure is so cool!


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Lovely!




Thanx girl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> So, I went to return a pants suit I bought to Belk and while I was there, they were having a MK event. I had to buy a new bag and wallet. Here they are the jet set E/W tote and jet/set vanilla tiger wallet
> 
> View attachment 2569994
> 
> 
> View attachment 2569997



Great looking set, GG!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Great looking set, GG!!




Thanks Sarah!  I am in love with this bag and wallet &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Thanks!  Here's a better one
> 
> View attachment 2573520





elbgrl said:


> Annnnnd one more:  Miss Bleecker shoulder bag in cornflower:
> 
> View attachment 2573538
> 
> 
> View attachment 2573541
> 
> 
> She looks more gray/purple inside
> View attachment 2573546



Love your new loot, Rosie!!   Such pretty colors and smushy leather on both!!  Enjoy!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Pretty and love the slouch!





MiaBorsa said:


> Love your new loot, Rosie!!   Such pretty colors and smushy leather on both!!  Enjoy!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## MaryBel

I've been doing too much damage lately. Darn it! Those sales get me every time!


I got these about 2 weeks ago when Macy's was having a sale on coach during the weekend. I have been looking at this before when they were reduced 25%. The SA told me they had an additional 25% because of the coach sale and then she told me I could get an extra 20% with a Macy's card (I don't have one and didn't want to open one) or an extra 15% with the coupon, so I got the extra 15%.


I could not decide between both so I ordered both. Then I asked the SA if she had the matching wallet and she did, so got that one too.


I saw one more that caught my attention but that one was full price, so it meant only 25%+15%, so left thinking about it.


Here they are: regular size cooper in pebble leather and regular size cooper in black with python


----------



## MaryBel

Then when I got to the car I noticed the pebbled cooper did not have a price tag, so when back to ask for one (I don't think I'll return it but you never know), so then I saw the other bag I liked was no longer in the glass display. I saw it was by the register (where they put them when they are holding it for somebody). I asked the SA if it was on hold and she said it was still available. So I ended up leaving with her too. Bad me! I think I made friends with a new SA (she hugged me when I left...I guess 3 bags and a wallet were a good sale for her). Here she is. Regular size Preston in colorblock (gray/blk). I don't like too much the fact that the handles don't fold down but I loved the look, so different.


----------



## Twoboyz

Great loot MaryBel!! That is an interesting bag. The other two are classic beauties


----------



## MaryBel

And then Nordstrom had a bunch of bags on sale (60%) on Monday. Ordered a Rebecca Minkoff hobo but about an 1 hr later I got an email with a cancellation on my order. I called CS and they could not locate it at any store, but they had the mini option, which was not mini and just about 1.5" smaller, but when she tried to order it for me, it was not available anymore even thought the website was still showing it was. And at that point, all the other ones I had considered before chossing the hobo were gone! So, on Tuesday, I decided to go to my local Nordstrom to see if they had anything good on sale. Nothing. Stopped at the rack and what do thru the window I see as I'm walking outside towards the door, mini hobo in black...I could not run to the bag fast enough. Got it in my arms and then 'oh no' it's not as cheap. Online was 142, here 226...what to do...
I asked the SA if they would do a price match since they had just cancelled my order for a lower price....after she saw the email, she did....yay! Happy dance!


Here she is (front/side/back pics)


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Great loot MaryBel!! *That is an interesting bag*. The other two are classic beauties




Thanks GF! I know, that's what called me!


----------



## elbgrl

OMGosh MaryBel, you hit the jackpot again!  I especially love that studded bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Great looking loot, MaryBel!!   I love the shape of the Preston, but I don't care for fixed handles and it's a little large.  (Of course, if I find a good enough sale I will likely be able to overlook those "drawbacks."  )   Love the RM!!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> OMGosh MaryBel, you hit the jackpot again!  I especially love that studded bag!




Thanks Rosie!
I agree, the studded one is my favorite too, then the Preston.



MiaBorsa said:


> Great looking loot, MaryBel!!   I love the shape of the Preston, but I don't care for fixed handles and it's a little large.  (Of course, if I find a good enough sale I will likely be able to overlook those "drawbacks."  )   Love the RM!!




Thanks Sarah! I don't like the fixed handles either but I make exceptions  if I like the bag a lot (like my Dooney wilsons) and can get it at a good price. 


RM is getting me addicted!


----------



## elbgrl

Ok MaryBel, that python Cooper is driving me nuts!  I even put it in my shopping cart at L&T!  What color is the interior?  Also, the measurements make it seem like a gigantic bag.  Does it slouch a lot?  TIA


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Ok MaryBel, that python Cooper is driving me nuts!  I even put it in my shopping cart at L&T!  What color is the interior?  Also, the measurements make it seem like a gigantic bag.  Does it slouch a lot?  TIA





The interior is black.


The thing with the measurements is that the 18" is the widest part (the top where the zipper is). At the base, it is almost 13" so it's a medium bag. I have not carried mine but in the pics I've seen, the top sides (the ears as Sarah calls them) fold down so it looks smaller and not as weird as in my pics. I think you will like the size. You can get an idea of the real size by comparing the bag size with the pic of the wallet. you can see that the base is not really big compared to the wallet.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks for answering so quickly.  Just wish the interior wasn't black.  I figured it was not as large as the measurements made it seem.  Considering this one., it sure is beautiful.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Thanks for answering so quickly.  Just wish the interior wasn't black.  I figured it was not as large as the measurements made it seem.  Considering this one., it sure is beautiful.





I don't let black interiors stop me. I have a bright pink organizer, so that fixes the issue!


You can see more pics http://www.zappos.com/product/8309234/color/17892


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> And then Nordstrom had a bunch of bags on sale (60%) on Monday. Ordered a Rebecca Minkoff hobo but about an 1 hr later I got an email with a cancellation on my order. I called CS and they could not locate it at any store, but they had the mini option, which was not mini and just about 1.5" smaller, but when she tried to order it for me, it was not available anymore even thought the website was still showing it was. And at that point, all the other ones I had considered before chossing the hobo were gone! So, on Tuesday, I decided to go to my local Nordstrom to see if they had anything good on sale. Nothing. Stopped at the rack and what do thru the window I see as I'm walking outside towards the door, mini hobo in black...I could not run to the bag fast enough. Got it in my arms and then 'oh no' it's not as cheap. Online was 142, here 226...what to do...
> I asked the SA if they would do a price match since they had just cancelled my order for a lower price....after she saw the email, she did....yay! Happy dance!
> 
> 
> Here she is (front/side/back pics)




Oh my.....I think I'm in love. Sometimes I think I need to open my eyes to the world outside of Dooney. I - love - that - bag. I'm going to the Rack to test my luck tomorrow.


----------



## LCHallWill

Hanging out with my Kate Spade A satchel in Pale Mauve...slightly obsessed


----------



## seton

LCHallWill said:


> Hanging out with my Kate Spade A satchel in Pale Mauve...slightly obsessed



fab!


----------



## MaryBel

LCHallWill said:


> Hanging out with my Kate Spade A satchel in Pale Mauve...slightly obsessed




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## LCHallWill

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!





seton said:


> fab!



 Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

LCHallWill said:


> Hanging out with my Kate Spade A satchel in Pale Mauve...slightly obsessed




You're killing me with your bags LC. I love that! Beautiful and perfect with your outfit.


----------



## elbgrl

LCHallWill said:


> Hanging out with my Kate Spade A satchel in Pale Mauve...slightly obsessed



Lovely!


----------



## LCHallWill

Twoboyz said:


> You're killing me with your bags LC. I love that! Beautiful and perfect with your outfit.


Thank you Twoboyz! I need to end this spree I've been on lately


----------



## LCHallWill

elbgrl said:


> Lovely!


Thanks elbgrl!


----------



## elbgrl

Good grief went back to the L&T website and this jumped in my cart




And that lovely Coach python may be next


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Good grief went back to the L&T website and this jumped in my cart
> 
> View attachment 2574985
> 
> 
> And that lovely Coach python may be next




I think that belongs in your cart!  How cute is that?!  I think Kate and Coach are realizing there is a party in your cart. Lol.


----------



## elbgrl

Haha a party in my cart, I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Haha a party in my cart, I love it!



So....who jumped from your cart to your home?


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> So....who jumped from your cart to your home?



So far .....today ...... The Kate Spade and the Dooney Lexington.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> So far .....today ...... The Kate Spade and the Dooney Lexington.



No coach?


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> No coach?



Since I just got the Bleecker everyday bag yesterday, I figured I'd be an equal opportunity handbag lover   Besides the sale is still on


----------



## HarliRexx

LCHallWill said:


> Hanging out with my Kate Spade A satchel in Pale Mauve...slightly obsessed




Beautiful! Looks great with that outfit!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Since I just got the Bleecker everyday bag yesterday, I figured I'd be an equal opportunity handbag lover   Besides the sale is still on




Tell me about it. I just placed another order. I got the coach embossed duffle in gray birch.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Tell me about it. I just placed another order. I got the coach embossed duffle in gray birch.



Ooooh that one was tempting me too!

Watching the Honora show now on QVC and ordered a strand of pearls .  I'm hopeless!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Ooooh that one was tempting me too!
> 
> Watching the Honora show now on QVC and ordered a strand of pearls .  I'm hopeless!





I love duffles so I couldn't resist that one. Very good price, especially since the outlets are not doing good discounts anymore.


Good thing I'm not watching TV. Enough temptation with the bags...Had planned to go to the outlet this weekend but after the latest one from L&T, I better stay home.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Ooooh that one was tempting me too!
> 
> Watching the Honora show now on QVC and ordered a strand of pearls .  I'm hopeless!




I know what you mean!  I just can't watch.  I told myself not to watch the Aimee Kestenburg show yesterday.


----------



## Twoboyz

I love this new Brahmin bag. Does anyone own it?


----------



## StillWG

Twoboyz said:


> I love this new Brahmin bag. Does anyone own it?
> 
> View attachment 2580361


 

I love this one too!  

She's so similar to my Delft Duxbury that I will have to pass on getting her though....








Will she be joining your collection, TB?  


Sue


----------



## seton

StillWG said:


> I love this one too!
> 
> She's so similar to my Delft Duxbury that I will have to pass on getting her though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will she be joining your collection, TB?
> 
> 
> Sue



great addition to ur satchel collex, WG!

btw, I was carrying my nekkid DB satchel yesterday and thought about u


----------



## Twoboyz

StillWG said:


> I love this one too!
> 
> She's so similar to my Delft Duxbury that I will have to pass on getting her though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will she be joining your collection, TB?
> 
> 
> Sue




Oh I love your bag! So pretty! I'm not sure. I might consider it if I can find it
In sale. I don't want to pay full price.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oh I love your bag! So pretty! I'm not sure. I might consider it if I can find it
> In sale. I don't want to pay full price.





Hey TB!


I don't have the satchel but I'd love too! They have several styles in this print. Hey Sue, maybe a different style?


The problem with Brahmins is that they are very difficulty to find since not all stores carry them so to find them on sale is even more difficult.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hey TB!
> 
> 
> I don't have the satchel but I'd love too! They have several styles in this print. Hey Sue, maybe a different style?
> 
> 
> The problem with Brahmins is that they are very difficulty to find since not all stores carry them so to find them on sale is even more difficult.




Yeah I'm finding that. I was thinking maybe the smaller crossbody style might be more doable at regular price, but then I question if I'd get enough use out if it. I just love looking at it because the pattern is so striking. It doesn't help that it keeps popping up on my little advertising bar on the right side of my Yahoo mail!! It's taunting me. Lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I finally got the MK "Camden" that I ordered from Bloomingdale's F&F.    LOVE this one.  








I took the big honkin' "MK" doo-dad off and thankfully I already owned a luggage color MK wallet.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally got the MK "Camden" that I ordered from Bloomingdale's F&F.    LOVE this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the big honkin' "MK" doo-dad off and thankfully I already owned a luggage color MK wallet.




I love it, I love it, I love it!  (I'm jumping up and down)  the leather looks awesome.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I love it, I love it, I love it!  (I'm jumping up and down)  the leather looks awesome.



Thanks, girl!   The leather is squishy and wonderful!!      I've got her all loaded up and ready to go.


----------



## suntenya

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally got the MK "Camden" that I ordered from Bloomingdale's F&F.    LOVE this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the big honkin' "MK" doo-dad off and thankfully I already owned a luggage color MK wallet.


That is so pretty! I saw those online and thought they were really nice. I am a sucker for tassels!

And good call on taking off that huge MK thing. That is on so many of his bags and sometimes I think it just makes it look cheaper when it is that giant. But the smaller ones look nice.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally got the MK "Camden" that I ordered from Bloomingdale's F&F.    LOVE this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the big honkin' "MK" doo-dad off and thankfully I already owned a luggage color MK wallet.



Beautiful bag Sarah, and I agree that MK tag is just too much for that classy girl!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally got the MK "Camden" that I ordered from Bloomingdale's F&F.    LOVE this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the big honkin' "MK" doo-dad off and thankfully I already owned a luggage color MK wallet.





She's gorgeous Sarah! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

suntenya said:


> That is so pretty! I saw those online and thought they were really nice. I am a sucker for tassels!
> 
> And good call on taking off that huge MK thing. That is on so many of his bags and sometimes I think it just makes it look cheaper when it is that giant. But the smaller ones look nice.


  Thank you!  I agree about the gigantic MK...plus, it adds weight to the bag.




elbgrl said:


> Beautiful bag Sarah, and I agree that MK tag is just too much for that classy girl!


  Thanks, Rosie.  I like her as much as the Coach Madison hobo I bought recently!   They are very close in size.




MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Sarah! Congrats!


  Thanks, MB!  It also comes in a gorgeous navy.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MB!  It also comes in a gorgeous navy.




what are you trying to say


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> great addition to ur satchel collex, WG!
> 
> btw*, I was carrying my nekkid DB satchel yesterday and thought about u*


 

    I do covet that satchel!!       She'll always be "the one that got away".  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Hey TB!
> 
> 
> I don't have the satchel but I'd love too! They have several styles in this print.* Hey Sue, maybe a different style?*
> 
> 
> The problem with Brahmins is that they are very difficulty to find since not all stores carry them so to find them on sale is even more difficult.


 

If I weren't so preoccupied with gathering Eva Shoppers in a variety of colors, I might just pick up one, MaryBel.  As it is now that I am working in an office, I have to carry a tote everyday.....my satchels are languishing in the closet for now & the immediate future.  :cry:   


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> I finally got the MK "Camden" that I ordered from Bloomingdale's F&F.    LOVE this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the big honkin' "MK" doo-dad off and thankfully I already owned a luggage color MK wallet.


 

She's a beauty, Sarah!  

I take off the MK hardware on all my MK bags too.  I'd see just the tassels or else a fun "doo dah" hanging off the bag!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> what are you trying to say


 




StillWG said:


> She's a beauty, Sarah!
> 
> I take off the MK hardware on all my MK bags too.  I'd see just the tassels or else a fun "doo dah" hanging off the bag!
> 
> Sue


  Thanks, Sue.  I was wondering where the heck you were.  I'm glad they are making the long straps and the doo-dad removable now on MK bags.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


>




I went to Macy's website to check it out. She's gorgeous. Hopefully later


----------



## lovemylovesjw

Hi Dooney lovers!  I'm omw to work in Stamford.  Here's my bag for today.  Also can anyone suggest a polish for my leather? ? #mcm


----------



## lovemylovesjw

Cant seem to add a pic


----------



## Twoboyz

lovemylovesjw said:


> Hi Dooney lovers!  I'm omw to work in Stamford.  Here's my bag for today.  Also can anyone suggest a polish for my leather? ? #mcm




Hi, I don't see a picture. I use Apple Brand Leather conditioner. I have read a lot of Dooney lovers recommend it because it's safe and doesn't contain anything that will harm the leather. It has made my florentine bags look really rich and helps remove the scratches.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, I don't see a picture. I use Apple Brand Leather conditioner. I have read a lot of Dooney lovers recommend it because it's safe and doesn't contain anything that will harm the leather. It has made my florentine bags look really rich and helps remove the scratches.


Ahhhh, I've been using some leather wipes that I thought I liked but it doesn't condition to the level that I like. I'll have to try that Apple Brand. I've seen reviews on it. Does it change the color of the leather slightly?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhhh, I've been using some leather wipes that I thought I liked but it doesn't condition to the level that I like. I'll have to try that Apple Brand. I've seen reviews on it. Does it change the color of the leather slightly?


It's really hard to tell if it changes the color.  At first it looked like it did when I was wiping it on.  Not much, just made it look richer.  However when it dries, I can't tell if it goes back to the original color of it stays how it was when I put it on.  So I guess, it's so slight that it's hard to tell.  It does make the florentine look richer and less dry, especially the darker colors.  I was feeling like my T-Moro Stanwich was looking sort of drab, and this really made it look beautiful.  It helps rub out the light scratches too.  I got it on Ebay for about $10 or so and it seems like it will last a long time.  It's sort of got a lotion consistency.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ahhh ok... I'm actually ok with it darkening the leather a bit, especially on my natural Florentine satchel. It looks kind of dull. It needs life. . I'm on eBay looking for it now. Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh ok... I'm actually ok with it darkening the leather a bit, especially on my natural Florentine satchel. It looks kind of dull. It needs life. . I'm on eBay looking for it now. Thank you!


You're welcome.  It's this one.

Apple Brand Leather Care Conditioner Wax-Free Preservative 4 oz
| Add to watch list
Seller information
leathercaresupplystore (17029 )
99.2% Positive feedback
 Follow this seller
See other items
Visit store: Leather Care Supply

AdChoice
Item condition:New
Quantity:
 More than 10 available / 75 sold
Price:US $3.99 Buy It Now
   Add to cart
  18 watchers Add to watch list
Add to collection


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh, perfect!!! Thanks for including this cause I'm all over the place on eBay.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh, perfect!!! Thanks for including this cause I'm all over the place on eBay.


You're welcome.  See, I enabled you to buy something cheap for a change, right? :lolots::giggles:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LMBO!!!! Lol... Yes you did!!! Lol


----------



## MaryBel

I got all my goodies from Macy's F&F sale. 

AS you might remember, I couldn't pick them up earlier on Wednesday because my car wouldn't start. 
I went to one store mid afternoon since it was very close to my doctor's appointment, and then went to the other store at night. I only unpackaged the goodies until yesterday mid morning and then I realized one bag was missing the long strap. I don't remember if it had it or not, but they took all the stuffing from all the bags so I wonder if the strap went with it, or maybe it never had it and I just didn't realize. I think this is more possible since upon further inspection of the bag, it seemed like it had been used (it had some lint inside and the original store receipt when the bag was bought at another store in the area). 

So I went to the store to return the bag and to order a replacement and because I was obsessing about another bag I had seen the night before. I was thinking returning one of the bags I had gotten but I couldn't convince myself to do it. So I returned the bag that was missing the strap, ordered the new one and got the other one I was obsessing about.


Ok, here we go, I'll do separate posts so I can explain the details for each.


----------



## MaryBel

From one store I got the MKors Selma in saffiano leather in summer blue. I'm such a sucker for any shade of blue.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> From one store I got the MKors Selma in saffiano leather in summer blue. I'm such a sucker for any shade of blue.


Tht is a nice coloooor


----------



## MaryBel

From another store I got these.


Brahmin anywhere convertible satchel in racing green.
Brahmin Vivian in cream Florentine. This is the one that was missing the strap. So she went back and a new one is on the way.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tht is a nice coloooor





Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Then the coach bags.


Bleecker cooper in peach rose
Madison op art small phoebe in khaki: This is the one I was considering returning to get the next one.
Madison e/w tote in ocelot.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> From another store I got these.
> 
> 
> Brahmin anywhere convertible satchel in racing green.
> Brahmin Vivian in cream Florentine. This is the one that was missing the strap. So she went back and a new one is on the way.


Congrats lady


----------



## MaryBel

One more coach. Madison pinnacle croc Sadie.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats lady





Thanks GF! I will be on a major ban now (after I bought some at Dillards on Wednesday too)....oops


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Then the coach bags.
> 
> 
> Bleecker cooper in peach rose
> Madison op art small phoebe in khaki: This is the one I was considering returning to get the next one.
> Madison e/w tote in ocelot.


What size is cooper.?  I hve one on hold at outlet. I hve the same color in ya pheebe on hold in hobo. Congrats. Love it all


----------



## MaryBel

Last 2, a CK hobo I could not put down. I love the detail on the strap


----------



## MaryBel

And my Americana Dooney satchel...I love the golden gate on it!


----------



## seton

MaryBel said:


> From one store I got the MKors Selma in saffiano leather in summer blue. I'm such a sucker for any shade of blue.



great colour. great haul. congrats, MB!


----------



## MaryBel

seton said:


> great colour. great haul. congrats, MB!





Thanks Seton!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Last 2, a CK hobo I could not put down. I love the detail on the strap



Where do I even begin.....you had some fun didn't you!  This one is so nice.  I tried this on a few times, but the strap felt stiff and didn't lay right on my shoulder. It's so pretty though.  I'm sure it will eventually soften and curve around your shoulder like they say about the LV Artsy.  This strap looks very similar.  Love it. 



MaryBel said:


> One more coach. Madison pinnacle croc Sadie.



So cute, structured and classic looking.  



MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF! I will be on a major ban now (after I bought some at Dillards on Wednesday too)....oops



Oooops....Lol. :giggles: You're too funny. 



MaryBel said:


> From one store I got the MKors Selma in saffiano leather in summer blue. I'm such a sucker for any shade of blue.



Gosh, what a great summer blue.  Its beautiful. 



MaryBel said:


> From another store I got these.
> 
> 
> Brahmin anywhere convertible satchel in racing green.
> Brahmin Vivian in cream Florentine. This is the one that was missing the strap. So she went back and a new one is on the way.



I just love Brahmin Croco.  That green is gorgeous.  It's such a bummer that you had to part with the white one for a little while because it's so pretty.  I haven't seen this one yet I don't think.  I love how Brahmin does their handles and the detail where it attaches to the bag.  I think that's one of the things that draws me to Brahmins.  That and their croco.  



MaryBel said:


> Then the coach bags.
> 
> 
> Bleecker cooper in peach rose
> Madison op art small phoebe in khaki: This is the one I was considering returning to get the next one.
> Madison e/w tote in ocelot.



That peach Bleecker is so pretty.  I love the Bleecker bag.  I might have to look for it at the outlet. The totes are cute too.  

You are going to have to change bags three times a day to get all of these out


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I got all my goodies from Macy's F&F sale.
> 
> AS you might remember, I couldn't pick them up earlier on Wednesday because my car wouldn't start.
> I went to one store mid afternoon since it was very close to my doctor's appointment, and then went to the other store at night. I only unpackaged the goodies until yesterday mid morning and then I realized one bag was missing the long strap. I don't remember if it had it or not, but they took all the stuffing from all the bags so I wonder if the strap went with it, or maybe it never had it and I just didn't realize. I think this is more possible since upon further inspection of the bag, it seemed like it had been used (it had some lint inside and the original store receipt when the bag was bought at another store in the area).
> 
> So I went to the store to return the bag and to order a replacement and because I was obsessing about another bag I had seen the night before. I was thinking returning one of the bags I had gotten but I couldn't convince myself to do it. So I returned the bag that was missing the strap, ordered the new one and got the other one I was obsessing about.
> 
> 
> Ok, here we go, I'll do separate posts so I can explain the details for each.




 WOW MB!  What a HAUL!  If I had to pick a favorite I couldn't!  They're all beautiful and different enough to be added to your great collection!  I love MKors' Summer Blue.  it's a perfect name and color.  Vivian is stunning!  And the green on the Anywhere satchel is so vibrant and eye-catching.  I love your Coach bags (especially the croco Madison), and the CK hobo.  And you know I love the Golden Gate bridge on Americana satchel too!  


Congrats!  Thanks for the pics!  I hope all is well with your car.








MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!* I will be on a major ban now* (after I bought some at Dillards on Wednesday too)....oops




What does that mean in "MaryBel" terms?  Does that mean a certain timeframe, or only if a bag is more than a certain percentage off?  (By the way, you can't use percentage off because you are the of finding a great sale price!)


----------



## houstonm2198

MaryBel said:


> And my Americana Dooney satchel...I love the golden gate on it!


Great haul!  Love the Brahmin bags!  Where did you find those?


----------



## Twoboyz

I know this is a big departure from Dooney & Bourke, but at one time I was obsessed with The artwork on Anuschka bags. I own two, and even though I don't reach for them much I just can't bring myself to get rid of them. They start out as a white leather bag and then hand painted, then personally signed by the head of the family. It's a piece of art to me. Forgive me if I've posted this once before. I've been meaning to, but can't remember if I had.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I know this is a big departure from Dooney & Bourke, but at one time I was obsessed with The artwork on Anuschka bags. I own two, and even though I don't reach for them much I just can't bring myself to get rid of them. They start out as a white leather bag and then hand painted, then personally signed by the head of the family. It's a piece of art to me. Forgive me if I've posted this once before. I've been meaning to, but can't remember if I had.
> 
> View attachment 2602648
> 
> View attachment 2602656




Never saw this! Wow!! Super pretty. You can never, ever get rid of that bag. Or the other one. Some things are worth storing. Even if never used. It's your personal attachment to something. Nothing wrong with that. So beautiful. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> I know this is a big departure from Dooney & Bourke, but at one time I was obsessed with The artwork on Anuschka bags. I own two, and even though I don't reach for them much I just can't bring myself to get rid of them. They start out as a white leather bag and then hand painted, then personally signed by the head of the family. It's a piece of art to me. Forgive me if I've posted this once before. I've been meaning to, but can't remember if I had.
> 
> View attachment 2602648
> 
> View attachment 2602656



those are fun. thx for sharing.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Never saw this! Wow!! Super pretty. You can never, ever get rid of that bag. Or the other one. Some things are worth storing. Even if never used. It's your personal attachment to something. Nothing wrong with that. So beautiful. Thanks for sharing!!




Thanks Bobetta. Yeah and the 6 (long) easy payments took forever! Not as expensive as Dooney though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> And my Americana Dooney satchel...I love the golden gate on it!



Lots of great stuff, MB!   You always find the deals, GF.   I wasn't planning to buy a new bag for a while, but I was in Macy's yesterday and ended up RE-purchasing the MKors domed siggly satchel in vanilla.  I bought/returned that one a few weeks ago, and now I've got her back.  HAHA.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of great stuff, MB!   You always find the deals, GF.   I wasn't planning to buy a new bag for a while, but I was in Macy's yesterday and *ended up RE-purchasing the MKors domed siggly satchel in vanilla.  I bought/returned that one a few weeks ago, and now I've got her back.*  HAHA.



They have medicine for that:kiss:


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> One more coach. Madison pinnacle croc Sadie.





MaryBel said:


> Last 2, a CK hobo I could not put down. I love the detail on the strap





MaryBel said:


> And my Americana Dooney satchel...I love the golden gate on it!





MaryBel said:


> From one store I got the MKors Selma in saffiano leather in summer blue. I'm such a sucker for any shade of blue.





MaryBel said:


> From another store I got these.
> 
> 
> Brahmin anywhere convertible satchel in racing green.
> Brahmin Vivian in cream Florentine. This is the one that was missing the strap. So she went back and a new one is on the way.





MaryBel said:


> Then the coach bags.
> 
> 
> Bleecker cooper in peach rose
> Madison op art small phoebe in khaki: This is the one I was considering returning to get the next one.
> Madison e/w tote in ocelot.



damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
You need to run a college course on how to ......................

Beautiful stuff girl


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> those are fun. thx for sharing.




Thank you


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I know this is a big departure from Dooney & Bourke, but at one time I was obsessed with The artwork on Anuschka bags*. I own two*, and even though I don't reach for them much I just can't bring myself to get rid of them. They start out as a white leather bag and then hand painted, then personally signed by the head of the family. It's a piece of art to me. Forgive me if I've posted this once before. I've been meaning to, but can't remember if I had.
> 
> View attachment 2602648
> 
> View attachment 2602656



These bags are very interesting.  Whenever they are shown on ShopQ , I always have to watch the shows. Your bag is lovely.
I also love that you usually get bags in 3's, they say that's a perfect number!!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> These bags are very interesting.  Whenever they are shown on ShopQ , I always have to watch the shows. Your bag is lovely.
> 
> I also love that you usually get bags in 3's, they say that's a perfect number!!




Not for my wallet! Lol. Thanks. My other one looks similar in artwork and color, but it's a smaller east west shoulder bag. I love watching the shows because I'm fascinated with the artwork. The leather is a lot thinner and just not the grade that Dooney uses. The lining isn't as nice either. However the artwork is gorgeous.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Where do I even begin.....you had some fun didn't you!  This one is so nice.  I tried this on a few times, but the strap felt stiff and didn't lay right on my shoulder. It's so pretty though.  I'm sure it will eventually soften and curve around your shoulder like they say about the LV Artsy.  This strap looks very similar.  Love it.
> 
> So cute, structured and classic looking.
> 
> Oooops....Lol. :giggles: You're too funny.
> 
> Gosh, what a great summer blue.  Its beautiful.
> 
> I just love Brahmin Croco.  That green is gorgeous.  It's such a bummer that you had to part with the white one for a little while because it's so pretty.  I haven't seen this one yet I don't think.  I love how Brahmin does their handles and the detail where it attaches to the bag.  I think that's one of the things that draws me to Brahmins.  That and their croco.
> 
> That peach Bleecker is so pretty.  I love the Bleecker bag.  I might have to look for it at the outlet. The totes are cute too.
> 
> You are going to have to change bags three times a day to get all of these out





Thanks GF!


I had fun, maybe more than I should, but now I'm officially on a ban (says the girl who just ordered 2 more Brahmin bags this morning...well, I was dying to get them and they are still FP, but Dillard's is matching the 25% from Macy's and then I used my extra 10% coupon plus no tax, so I had to get them). But now I think I can really behave. There are only bags that I'd like but not that I have to have, so I will have to be good before DH divorces me 


I could not resist the CK. I think it was the simple design, the detail on the strap and the fact that is a shoulder bag, which is my favorite style to carry. I was undecided between the black and the cream, but ended up picking the cream since I have already way too many black bags and it didn't look as pretty in black (it had silver hardware). The cream has gold hw and I think it looks better. I wonder if the strap will get water spots if it gets wet.  You are so right, the strap kind of looks like an LV, so I'd stay with this one...I'm not spending the kind of money they want for LVs. I rarely have problems with bags not staying on my shoulders, maybe because I have big shoulders.


I love the summer blue color. I almost didn't order it because I have a few bags in very similar colors but I had to get one.


I can't wait until I get the replacement Brahmin. I love this quilted style, and love the combination of the cream leather with the black glossy straps and trim.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> WOW MB!  What a HAUL!  If I had to pick a favorite I couldn't!  They're all beautiful and different enough to be added to your great collection!  I love MKors' Summer Blue.  it's a perfect name and color.  Vivian is stunning!  And the green on the Anywhere satchel is so vibrant and eye-catching.  I love your Coach bags (especially the croco Madison), and the CK hobo.  And you know I love the Golden Gate bridge on Americana satchel too!
> 
> Congrats!  Thanks for the pics!  I hope all is well with your car.
> 
> What does that mean in "MaryBel" terms?  Does that mean a certain timeframe, or only if a bag is more than a certain percentage off?  (By the way, you can't use percentage off because you are the of finding a great sale price!)




Thanks GF!
I haven't even checked the car. DH jump started it last week so I think it's just the battery, which shouldn't be since they just replaced it a couple of months ago but maybe it was defective or something. Have to take the car so they check. We forgot to do it today and tomorrow is closed, so it will have to wait until next week.


 GF, you know me too well. I'm hoping I can do a time period, but I think it would be if a bag I want is more than a certain % off. Now, the only bag I want is still at FP, so I think it will be good since it should be at least a couple of months until it gets reduced and then we'll see when it goes on sale. Actually I could have gotten it today at 25% + 10% but it was not discount enough for me to get it. Now, there were 2 Brahmins that I had to have, so those 2 I got at that % off.


----------



## MaryBel

houstonm2198 said:


> Great haul!  Love the Brahmin bags!  Where did you find those?





Thank you!
They are from Macy's


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I know this is a big departure from Dooney & Bourke, but at one time I was obsessed with The artwork on Anuschka bags. I own two, and even though I don't reach for them much I just can't bring myself to get rid of them. They start out as a white leather bag and then hand painted, then personally signed by the head of the family. It's a piece of art to me. Forgive me if I've posted this once before. I've been meaning to, but can't remember if I had.
> 
> View attachment 2602648
> 
> View attachment 2602656





WOW, this bag is so pretty!
You have to keep them, even if you just use them to decorate your closet or your room, they are so pretty to look at!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of great stuff, MB!   You always find the deals, GF.   I wasn't planning to buy a new bag for a while, but I was in Macy's yesterday and ended up RE-purchasing the MKors domed siggly satchel in vanilla.  I bought/returned that one a few weeks ago, and now I've got her back.  HAHA.





Thanks Sarah! I think the trick is to combine events, sale days with pre-sales, and then find a SA that would allow you to do the pre-sale 


That MK bag is really pretty. I was looking at the bags in that color but they didn't have that one or the DS (like the one SIU Mom got), which maybe was good since I was so bad already. 


btw, in case you don't know, Dillard's is giving the 25% on FP bags (to match Macy's). I know they are including Coach and Brahmin, not sure of the other brands. Somebody reported that their store was not including Dooney, but I'm sure talking with the SA, they would match the price. The SA told me they would do the match until tomorrow. I called this morning and ordered 2 Norah bags, the one in ostrich (Normandy chambray) and the one in pebbled leather in white and blue stripes (iris Corsica). They are letting you apply your 10% discount pass on top if you have it.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> They have medicine for that:kiss:





You are so funny!
I missed you btw! 
I'm sure they also have the medicine I need for my condition 
I need a massive dose!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> You need to run a college course on how to ......................
> 
> Beautiful stuff girl





thanks GF!
Sue was telling me the other day I needed to do a workSHOP!


----------



## houstonm2198

MaryBel said:


> Thank you!
> They are from Macy's


Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh my!!!... What a beautiful bag. Reminds me of a peacock. I'm sure you turn heads when you carry it.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Then the coach bags.
> 
> 
> Bleecker cooper in peach rose
> Madison op art small phoebe in khaki: This is the one I was considering returning to get the next one.
> Madison e/w tote in ocelot.



Congrats MaryBel, I love all your bags, esp. the Peach Bleecker!

Brahmins are beautiful too.  Brahmin has some must haves for me in their summer catalog!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Congrats MaryBel, I love all your bags, esp. the Peach Bleecker!
> 
> Brahmins are beautiful too.  Brahmin has some must haves for me in their summer catalog!





Thanks Rosie!
Did you know Dillard's is matching Macy's 25% off on FP Coach and Brahmin?
Which ones are your must haves?


I just ordered 2 I had to have, these:


----------



## elbgrl

Those are great!  Just got a MK similar I will post up.

I must have something in the sunset batik and blue Fiji from Btahmin!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I know this is a big departure from Dooney & Bourke, but at one time I was obsessed with The artwork on Anuschka bags. I own two, and even though I don't reach for them much I just can't bring myself to get rid of them. They start out as a white leather bag and then hand painted, then personally signed by the head of the family. It's a piece of art to me. Forgive me if I've posted this once before. I've been meaning to, but can't remember if I had.
> 
> View attachment 2602648
> 
> View attachment 2602656




TB those are really cute!  I love Anuschka - have had these two wallets a long time


----------



## elbgrl

Was very bad at recent L&T fam and friends

MK Jet Set striped saffiano tote





And Coach Bleecker everyday


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Those are great!  Just got a MK similar I will post up.
> 
> I must have something in the sunset batik and blue Fiji from Btahmin!




OMG! I just went to look at the summer catalog online to see which one was the blue Fiji. OMG, there are so many I want, the electric blue Normandy, the fig Normandy, the blue Fiji...And I thought the only one I wanted (before I saw these) was one on the croco in Enamel color.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Was very bad at recent L&T fam and friends
> 
> MK Jet Set striped saffiano tote
> 
> View attachment 2603253
> 
> View attachment 2603255
> 
> And Coach Bleecker everyday
> View attachment 2603256





Ooooh, love these! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> WOW, this bag is so pretty!
> You have to keep them, even if you just use them to decorate your closet or your room, they are so pretty to look at!




Thanks GF!  I think you're right.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Rosie!
> Did you know Dillard's is matching Macy's 25% off on FP Coach and Brahmin?
> Which ones are your must haves?
> 
> 
> I just ordered 2 I had to have, these:




Very cute MaryBel. This is one of my favorite styles in Brahmin. Love this hobo shape.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> TB those are really cute!  I love Anuschka - have had these two wallets a long time
> 
> View attachment 2603248




Very nice elbgrl!  I like them.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Was very bad at recent L&T fam and friends
> 
> MK Jet Set striped saffiano tote
> 
> View attachment 2603253
> 
> View attachment 2603255
> 
> And Coach Bleecker everyday
> View attachment 2603256




Cute and cute!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute MaryBel. This is one of my favorite styles in Brahmin. Love this hobo shape.





Thanks GF! I love blue so when I saw pics of the light blue ostrich I knew I had to get one...and then saw the striped one and knew I was in trouble....now I just looked at the summer catalog and they have more that I like...this ban is going to be difficult...Who's idea was it ?


Hopi, where are you? I need some medicine to stop obsessing about handbags


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF! I love blue so when I saw pics of the light blue ostrich I knew I had to get one...and then saw the striped one and knew I was in trouble....now I just looked at the summer catalog and they have more that I like...this ban is going to be difficult...Who's idea was it ?
> 
> 
> Hopi, where are you? I need some medicine to stop obsessing about handbags




Haha yours!  But the Devil gets involved... And then before you know it your ban becomes a nab!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> You are so funny!
> *I missed you btw! *
> I'm sure they also have the medicine I need for my condition
> I need a massive dose!





Thanks so much sweetie, I stilll am amazed at your shopping skills.
Tried so hard to stay away after shutting down my home internet Comcast offered me a better deal after just 2 weeks.
With all the free time I reorganized my collection and realized I needed to enjoy my bags as much as I do the hunt. So  left off the internet and only used my phone to check this forum very rarely cause I felt like this was the M&M dark chocolate peanuts and Godiva reason I coulndn't control myself.  Anyway - lasted almost 3 months till FOS offered that Coach marine duffle for $100 and the blue clutch for $70.  Got them, they were perfect and now I must see what you all are buying.

What's scary is that I actually got pretty good at shopping on that little phone and sneaking a peak over here every now and then, you get locked out of pictures though if you don't sign in and I did not want my phone to cause my accounts to get a virus.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> TB those are really cute!  I love Anuschka - have had these two wallets a long time
> 
> View attachment 2603248



Absolutely darling!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Was very bad at recent L&T fam and friends
> 
> MK Jet Set striped saffiano tote
> 
> View attachment 2603253
> 
> View attachment 2603255
> 
> And Coach Bleecker everyday
> View attachment 2603256



Beautiful bags Rosie, the sales have been so amazing.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Ooooh, love these! Congrats!


Thanks MaryBel!



Twoboyz said:


> Cute and cute!


Thanks Twoboyz!



hopi said:


> Beautiful bags Rosie, the sales have been so amazing.



Thanks hopi!   We have missed you around here!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Thanks MaryBel!
> 
> 
> Thanks Twoboyz!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hopi!  * We have missed you around here!*



Really missed you all Rosie.
 Nobody shops like my girls


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I know this is a big departure from Dooney & Bourke, but at one time I was obsessed with The artwork on Anuschka bags. I own two, and even though I don't reach for them much I just can't bring myself to get rid of them. They start out as a white leather bag and then hand painted, then personally signed by the head of the family. It's a piece of art to me. Forgive me if I've posted this once before. I've been meaning to, but can't remember if I had.
> 
> View attachment 2602648
> 
> View attachment 2602656




Love your Anuschka bag TB!  I've seen the video of the white leather and how the design is painted on.  There is so much attention to detail, and the family approves (by signing like you said) every bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Rosie!
> Did you know Dillard's is matching Macy's 25% off on FP Coach and Brahmin?
> Which ones are your must haves?
> 
> 
> I just ordered 2 I had to have, these:




Both are BEAUTIFUL MB!


So....now do you start the ban?


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> TB those are really cute!  I love Anuschka - have had these two wallets a long time
> 
> View attachment 2603248




Hi Rosie!


I love your wallets!



elbgrl said:


> Was very bad at recent L&T fam and friends
> 
> MK Jet Set striped saffiano tote
> 
> View attachment 2603253
> 
> View attachment 2603255
> 
> And Coach Bleecker everyday
> View attachment 2603256




Your "punishment" for being bad is you get to carry 2 beautiful bags!


Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> 
> I love your wallets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "punishment" for being bad is you get to carrying 2 beautiful bags!
> 
> 
> Congrats and enjoy!



Thanks!  I can live with this kind of punishment


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Thanks!  I can live with this kind of punishment




Me too!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Love your Anuschka bag TB!  I've seen the video of the white leather and how the design is painted on.  There is so much attention to detail, and the family approves (by signing like you said) every bag.




Thanks! It fascinates me how the artisans can paint each one and they all come out so beautiful and similar.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! It fascinates me how the artisans can paint each one and they all come out so beautiful and similar.




It's amazing how talented and focused they are!


----------



## gatorgirl07

This beautiful jet set crossbody from the belk charity sale is the reason I am now on a ban.......but she is SOOOOO worth it!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> This beautiful jet set crossbody from the belk charity sale is the reason I am now on a ban.......but she is SOOOOO worth it!




Beautiful and exotic. Love the matching wallet too


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> This beautiful jet set crossbody from the belk charity sale is the reason I am now on a ban.......but she is SOOOOO worth it!



Great looking duo, GG!!!   Congrats.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Both are BEAUTIFUL MB!
> 
> 
> So....now do you start the ban?





Thanks GF!
The ban started yesterday...So I'm on my second day!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> This beautiful jet set crossbody from the belk charity sale is the reason I am now on a ban.......but she is SOOOOO worth it!





Love it! Congrats!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful and exotic. Love the matching wallet too


Thanks TB!  I usually don't go for prints like this, but it was instant love! &#9829;



MiaBorsa said:


> Great looking duo, GG!!!   Congrats.


Thank you Sarah 



MaryBel said:


> Love it! Congrats!


Thanks MB


----------



## seton

longchamp veau foulonne in mastic (putty)


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> longchamp veau foulonne in mastic (putty)




Very nice. Is it a work bag? Great color. I need to go into the Longchamp store one of these days and check it out.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice. Is it a work bag? Great color. I need to go into the Longchamp store one of these days and check it out.




thx.
i use it for everything but I agree that it is very men's workbag (which I am very into these days).  these bags are usually very light.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I know this is a big departure from Dooney & Bourke, but at one time I was obsessed with The artwork on Anuschka bags. I own two, and even though I don't reach for them much I just can't bring myself to get rid of them. They start out as a white leather bag and then hand painted, then personally signed by the head of the family. It's a piece of art to me. Forgive me if I've posted this once before. I've been meaning to, but can't remember if I had.
> 
> View attachment 2602648
> 
> View attachment 2602656



I love the peacock details. I  have started a huge back piece cover up ( tattoo) the other day, and it is a beautiful peacock  
That bag is really unique.


----------



## Bobetta

seton said:


> longchamp veau foulonne in mastic (putty)




I love that bag!! I love the color, I love the basic, clean shape. Right up my alley. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I love the peacock details. I  have started a huge back piece cover up ( tattoo) the other day, and it is a beautiful peacock
> 
> That bag is really unique.




Thank you! The peacock feathers are my favorite part of the design. I bet your tattoo is going to be beautiful when it's done. I love those shows, Tattoo Nightmares and Bad Ink. They do some great work.


----------



## MaryBel

seton said:


> longchamp veau foulonne in mastic (putty)




So gorgeous!


----------



## hopi

Isabelle deciding if she wants to go on a morning swim.






I love the way this bag carries. Broke my rule of no 2 similar bags but after I got a fushia had to have another this is the camel. Today FOS has punch on sale but since I am on a ban and order a small grey phoebe and a universal gathered leather in blue, it's back to out of control mode.


----------



## hopi

seton said:


> longchamp veau foulonne in mastic (putty)



Love the shape & color - super neat!


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Isabelle deciding if she wants to go on a morning swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way this bag carries. Broke my rule of no 2 similar bags but after I got a fushia had to have another this is the camel. Today FOS has punch on sale but since I am on a ban and order a small grey phoebe and a universal gathered leather in blue, it's back to out of control mode.



Love your Isabelle!  She is one of my favorites.

I got the gathered leather uni case in blue too.  This will be my 5th one!  I use it as a wallet, etc.  Also got a pair of sunglasses.  Good sale today!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Isabelle deciding if she wants to go on a morning swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way this bag carries. Broke my rule of no 2 similar bags but after I got a fushia had to have another this is the camel. Today FOS has punch on sale but since I am on a ban and order a small grey phoebe and a universal gathered leather in blue, it's back to out of control mode.




Such a cute bag. Love that color. Oooh, that punch sounds beautiful. I too am on a bag freeze. It sucks!


----------



## seton

*TB, Bobetta, hopi, MaryBel* - TY for the foulonne love. 




hopi said:


> Isabelle deciding if she wants to go on a morning swim.
> 
> 
> I love the way this bag carries. Broke my rule of no 2 similar bags but after I got a fushia had to have another this is the camel. Today FOS has punch on sale but since I am on a ban and order a small grey phoebe and a universal gathered leather in blue, it's back to out of control mode.



great pic!


----------



## elbgrl

seton said:


> longchamp veau foulonne in mastic (putty)



Lovely!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Isabelle deciding if she wants to go on a morning swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way this bag carries. Broke my rule of no 2 similar bags but after I got a fushia had to have another this is the camel. Today FOS has punch on sale but since I am on a ban and order a small grey phoebe and a universal gathered leather in blue, it's back to out of control mode.



Very cute bag and great photo.


----------



## lnw85

Very very unfortunately for my wallet, I love Balenciaga bags - the leather is truly spectacular and I'm 100% on board with anything that gets better as it ages.  Both of the bags I've picked up are wonderful examples of that - the Blue Day is from 2008 and the Taupe Twiggy is from 2005 - and let me tell you - these bags look slammin' for their ages 

As I am nowhere in the ballpark (nor do I ever assume I will be) of being able to drop the crazy amount of money they cost brand new at the stores, I am more than happy with my fabulous pre-loved finds.


----------



## Twoboyz

lnw85 said:


> Very very unfortunately for my wallet, I love Balenciaga bags - the leather is truly spectacular and I'm 100% on board with anything that gets better as it ages.  Both of the bags I've picked up are wonderful examples of that - the Blue Day is from 2008 and the Taupe Twiggy is from 2005 - and let me tell you - these bags look slammin' for their ages
> 
> 
> 
> As I am nowhere in the ballpark (nor do I ever assume I will be) of being able to drop the crazy amount of money they cost brand new at the stores, I am more than happy with my fabulous pre-loved finds.




Very cute!  Yes they are way out of my budget.  Funny....Twiggy is the name I gave my Tmoro Stanwich


----------



## elbgrl

lnw85 said:


> Very very unfortunately for my wallet, I love Balenciaga bags - the leather is truly spectacular and I'm 100% on board with anything that gets better as it ages.  Both of the bags I've picked up are wonderful examples of that - the Blue Day is from 2008 and the Taupe Twiggy is from 2005 - and let me tell you - these bags look slammin' for their ages
> 
> As I am nowhere in the ballpark (nor do I ever assume I will be) of being able to drop the crazy amount of money they cost brand new at the stores, I am more than happy with my fabulous pre-loved finds.



Beautiful bags!  I love distressed leather.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lnw85 said:


> Very very unfortunately for my wallet, I love Balenciaga bags - the leather is truly spectacular and I'm 100% on board with anything that gets better as it ages.  Both of the bags I've picked up are wonderful examples of that - the Blue Day is from 2008 and the Taupe Twiggy is from 2005 - and let me tell you - these bags look slammin' for their ages
> 
> 
> 
> As I am nowhere in the ballpark (nor do I ever assume I will be) of being able to drop the crazy amount of money they cost brand new at the stores, I am more than happy with my fabulous pre-loved finds.




I agree on being able to drop "the crazy amount" on these bags. Even if I has the money, don't think I can do it. Just me!!! They are gorgeous. The blue is very stunning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hopi

lnw85 said:


> Very very unfortunately for my wallet, I love Balenciaga bags - the leather is truly spectacular and I'm 100% on board with anything that gets better as it ages.  Both of the bags I've picked up are wonderful examples of that - the Blue Day is from 2008 and the Taupe Twiggy is from 2005 - and let me tell you - these bags look slammin' for their ages
> 
> As I am nowhere in the ballpark (nor do I ever assume I will be) of being able to drop the crazy amount of money they cost brand new at the stores, I am more than happy with my fabulous pre-loved finds.



Great finds - the colors are so pretty


----------



## MrsKC

Hi Ladies!  This would be why I have been away. ......I am already exceeding the handbag budget I set for myself for 2014. Trying so hard to be a good girl!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Hi Ladies!  This would be why I have been away. ......I am already exceeding the handbag budget I set for myself for 2014. Trying so hard to be a good girl!




Yup... It's amazing how 2 lil ole letters (LV) can quickly push you over budget.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Hi Ladies!  This would be why I have been away. ......I am already exceeding the handbag budget I set for myself for 2014. Trying so hard to be a good girl!




Oh my!  I would say that's a pretty good reason . She's a beauty. I'm glad to see you're back and sharing with us.


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> Hi Ladies!  This would be why I have been away. ......I am already exceeding the handbag budget I set for myself for 2014. Trying so hard to be a good girl!



Beautiful MrsKC,
I stay away thinking it will keep me in line but it seems that I really can't blame my bff's all the time.

LOVE your LV


----------



## lnw85

MrsKC said:


> Hi Ladies!  This would be why I have been away. ......I am already exceeding the handbag budget I set for myself for 2014. Trying so hard to be a good girl!


Very pretty - I know it's hard to stick to a budget/ban - I think I broke my bag ban that I tried to impose on myself 4 times already and I've got a few more things coming 

I don't quite understand being bag content just yet... obviously!


----------



## MrsKC

lnw85 said:


> Very very unfortunately for my wallet, I love Balenciaga bags - the leather is truly spectacular and I'm 100% on board with anything that gets better as it ages.  Both of the bags I've picked up are wonderful examples of that - the Blue Day is from 2008 and the Taupe Twiggy is from 2005 - and let me tell you - these bags look slammin' for their ages
> 
> As I am nowhere in the ballpark (nor do I ever assume I will be) of being able to drop the crazy amount of money they cost brand new at the stores, I am more than happy with my fabulous pre-loved finds.


Oh those are gorgy! I have never seen one irl. I would love to feel it.......


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yup... It's amazing how 2 lil ole letters (LV) can quickly push you over budget.


 
Dont we know those two letters wreak havoc on the handbag budget--but O how she looks good 



Twoboyz said:


> Oh my! I would say that's a pretty good reason . She's a beauty. I'm glad to see you're back and sharing with us.


 
Thanks TB, not sure I'll have a whole lot of new things to share but it is fun to see everyone's beauties!



hopi said:


> Beautiful MrsKC,
> I stay away thinking it will keep me in line but it seems that I really can't blame my bff's all the time.
> 
> I know, right  We can get into trouble all by ourselves!
> 
> LOVE your LV


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lnw85 said:


> Very very unfortunately for my wallet, I love Balenciaga bags - the leather is truly spectacular and I'm 100% on board with anything that gets better as it ages.  Both of the bags I've picked up are wonderful examples of that - the Blue Day is from 2008 and the Taupe Twiggy is from 2005 - and let me tell you - these bags look slammin' for their ages
> 
> As I am nowhere in the ballpark (nor do I ever assume I will be) of being able to drop the crazy amount of money they cost brand new at the stores, I am more than happy with my fabulous pre-loved finds.


Lvvvvvvvely


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Hi Ladies!  This would be why I have been away. ......I am already exceeding the handbag budget I set for myself for 2014. Trying so hard to be a good girl!





Really nice LV KC!
That's the reason why I decided to ignore LVs and bags of such price tags....I know I will want more than one and those are not the kind that you can buy many, unless I wind the lottery and my budget changes, so I'm not looking.


----------



## MaryBel

My 2 new Brahmins are here...Norah hobo in Normandy chambray and in iris Corsica


Looove them!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Really nice LV KC!
> That's the reason why I decided to ignore LVs and bags of such price tags....I know I will want more than one and those are not the kind that you can buy many, unless I wind the lottery and my budget changes, so I'm not looking.


Hi MB , I know they sure can blow a girl's budget! BTW I saw your closet organizer in another thread.....seriously, LOVELY OMGosh, I need to think about something like that.....thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new Brahmins are here...Norah hobo in Normandy chambray and in iris Corsica
> 
> 
> Looove them!


Oh love these, esp that first one


----------



## lnw85

MrsKC said:


> Oh those are gorgy! I have never seen one irl. I would love to feel it.......



They do feel incredible  - I would read that the leather felt smooshy and chewy and didn't really understand until I got my hands on my first one... If you ever get the chance to pet or hug one, go for it.  Totally worth it


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Hi MB , I know they sure can blow a girl's budget! BTW I saw your closet organizer in another thread.....seriously, LOVELY OMGosh, I need to think about something like that.....thanks for sharing with us.





Thanks KC! It's really nice. I wish I would have bought 2 :devil:


----------



## HarliRexx

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new Brahmins are here...Norah hobo in Normandy chambray and in iris Corsica
> 
> 
> Looove them!




I love these both! How does the ostrich one compare to Dooney ostrich bags?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new Brahmins are here...Norah hobo in Normandy chambray and in iris Corsica
> 
> 
> Looove them!


Cutttttte


----------



## MaryBel

HarliRexx said:


> I love these both! How does the ostrich one compare to Dooney ostrich bags?





Thanks!


I think feels pretty much the same. I only have another Brahmin in ostrich and I have carried that one and it still looks brand new.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cutttttte




Thanks GF!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new Brahmins are here...Norah hobo in Normandy chambray and in iris Corsica
> 
> 
> Looove them!




Those are beautiful MaryBel!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new Brahmins are here...Norah hobo in Normandy chambray and in iris Corsica
> 
> 
> Looove them!




So pretty!


----------



## houstonm2198

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new Brahmins are here...Norah hobo in Normandy chambray and in iris Corsica
> 
> 
> Looove them!


Pretty!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Hi Ladies!  This would be why I have been away. ......I am already exceeding the handbag budget I set for myself for 2014. Trying so hard to be a good girl!


Gorgeous!  Congrats Mrs.KC!


MaryBel said:


> My 2 new Brahmins are here...Norah hobo in Normandy chambray and in iris Corsica
> 
> 
> Looove them!



Oooh, MaryBel, I love me some Brahmins, and you picked winners!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Those are beautiful MaryBel!





Nebo said:


> So pretty!





houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!





elbgrl said:


> Oooh, MaryBel, I love me some Brahmins, and you picked winners!




Thank you GFs!


Rosie, in my book almost all Brahmins are winners....and hence my problem


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Thank you GFs!
> 
> 
> Rosie, in my book almost all Brahmins are winners....and hence my problem



Tru dat!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new Brahmins are here...Norah hobo in Normandy chambray and in iris Corsica
> 
> 
> Looove them!



MaryBel 


Wow great bags - I have never seen either of these before they are both stunning.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel
> 
> 
> Wow great bags - I have never seen either of these before they are both stunning.





Thanks Hopi!
I had not seen them IRL but when I saw them online I knew I had to get them. 
Then I saw the ostrich one IRL and it confirmed that I had to get them.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new Brahmins are here...Norah hobo in Normandy chambray and in iris Corsica
> 
> 
> Looove them!




Hi MB!


I love your bags!  Joy purchased the ostrich Norah in the same color last week.  She is lovin' it too.


Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

I just saw this bag at Macy's and I'm obsessed. It's the Michael Kors Serena. With discounts she would be $250 plus tax. Retail $398.  Also white or brown? Here we go again.  Wondering if I could get some advice from the Michael Kors fans. Thanks


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I just saw this bag at Macy's and I'm obsessed. It's the Michael Kors Serena. With discounts she would be $250 plus tax. Retail $398.  Also white or brown? Here we go again.  Wondering if I could get some advice from the Michael Kors fans. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2619346




Eeekkk... Gorgeous!!! Though I love the look of the white, Me personally, would go with the brown, only because I don't like the designer name screaming at me. I own a MK satchel in the white and have only used it once. For some reason, I feel weird carrying it. I'm a weirdo, I know!  I've been eyeing the MK bag that looks sorta like a drawstring with the tassels as the pull string. It's a huge bag but so pretty. 

Decisions, decisions... Maybe the MK girls, can give you a better idea of what they think. We are Dooneynistas... What do we know about MK??? LOL...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Eeekkk... Gorgeous!!! Though I love the look of the white, Me personally, would go with the brown, only because I don't like the designer name screaming at me. I own a MK satchel in the white and have only used it once. For some reason, I feel weird carrying it. I'm a weirdo, I know!  I've been eyeing the MK bag that looks sorta like a drawstring with the tassels as the pull string. It's a huge bag but so pretty.
> 
> Decisions, decisions... Maybe the MK girls, can give you a better idea of what they think. We are Dooneynistas... What do we know about MK??? LOL...




I know!  I told the SA that I'm a Dooney Girl and that I don't know much about MK but I love that bag!  It just looked so nice on! I think the bag you are referring to was hanging right below on the same rack. I tried it on as well, but the straps were a little short and they kept coming off my shoulder. It was also big like you said. This Serena was smaller and thinner. Thanks for your input Pcan. I gravitate to darker colors so I like the brown too, but I sort of think I need a nice light summer bag.


----------



## Nebo

I like the white one better. But, Im not really a fan of any insignia, so the brown one is a bit LV wannabe.
I love the trim details and studs! Im crazy about studs- have a studded leather jacket, bag, booties and pumps


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I like the white one better. But, Im not really a fan of any insignia, so the brown one is a bit LV wannabe.
> I love the trim details and studs! Im crazy about studs- have a studded leather jacket, bag, booties and pumps




They do look similar to LV.  I'm loving the studs too. I think that's what I like about it. It's got some flash, a little different than all my Dooney's. Thanks For your input. Also saw that patent Dooney drawstring. So cute!


----------



## darcy-0702

Well, I just had to do it! Ordered the G.I.L.I. Roma II tote in the blush color. Hopefully, with the improvements made and a secure closure, it will be a good choice. I will post pics when she arrives.


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> Well, I just had to do it! Ordered the G.I.L.I. Roma II tote in the blush color. Hopefully, with the improvements made and a secure closure, it will be a good choice. I will post pics when she arrives.




I was watching that bag yesterday. It's really cute. I think it's a bit too big for me though. I'm interested to hear how the leather is. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> They do look similar to LV.  I'm loving the studs too. I think that's what I like about it. It's got some flash, a little different than all my Dooney's. Thanks For your input. Also saw that patent Dooney drawstring. So cute!



It would be yummy if Dooney studded some Florentine or Dillen. 
Yeiii, that drawstring is such a fun bag.


----------



## seton

back to my foulonne


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> back to my foulonne




She looks pretty in the scarf


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> She looks pretty in the scarf



TY 
the scarf is 1950s Jacqmar, a souvenir from an antiqueing trip to London.


----------



## Nebo

seton said:


> back to my foulonne




She looks all preppy with that beautiful scarf. Love it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I just saw this bag at Macy's and I'm obsessed. It's the Michael Kors Serena. With discounts she would be $250 plus tax. Retail $398.  Also white or brown? Here we go again.  Wondering if I could get some advice from the Michael Kors fans. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2619346


Brown


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Brown




Thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

Well I did it. Here she is. My very first MK and I love everything about this bag. It's the perfect size and shape. The strap drop is perfect. I don't think I'll ever use the long strap so I just removed it. It has a little bit of chain at each end so it created a lot of jingle jangle. I'll confess that I came home with both the vanilla and the brown, but common sense (yes I still have some) sent me back to Macy's with one of them still fully wrapped. I decided to keep this one just because she is the perfect color for the season and I don't have anything like it in my collection. The other will just have to get in line on my very long wish list. She will be in very good company there. So far this is the only bag that will make me cheat on my Dooney's....and yes, I do feel guilty. (Sigh)


----------



## Gilmoregirl

She's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> She's a beauty! Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Well I did it. Here she is. My very first MK and I love everything about this bag. It's the perfect size and shape. The strap drop is perfect. I don't think I'll ever use the long strap so I just removed it. It has a little bit of chain at each end so it created a lot of jingle jangle. I'll confess that I came home with both the vanilla and the brown, but common sense (yes I still have some) sent me back to Macy's with one of them still fully wrapped. I decided to keep this one just because she is the perfect color for the season and I don't have anything like it in my collection. The other will just have to get in line on my very long wish list. She will be in very good company there. So far this is the only bag that will make me cheat on my Dooney's....and yes, I do feel guilty. (Sigh)
> 
> View attachment 2621733




Oh she's beautiful. I knew it!!! I had a feeling you were going to get it. &#128515;. It looks to be the perfect size and it's different from all the normal MKs

FYI: I'm keeping my eye on you. ...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh she's beautiful. I knew it!!! I had a feeling you were going to get it. &#128515;. It looks to be the perfect size.
> 
> FYI: I'm keeping my eye on you. ...




I think you should lol. I'm officially on a ban now.  taking a break! Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I think you should lol. I'm officially on a ban now.  taking a break! Thank you!



Til the next great sale...


----------



## Twoboyz

I know......Is there a cure for this?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Winning the lottery? Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Winning the lottery? Lol




At least then I can have a bigger house with bigger closets.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Well I did it. Here she is. My very first MK and I love everything about this bag. It's the perfect size and shape. The strap drop is perfect. I don't think I'll ever use the long strap so I just removed it. It has a little bit of chain at each end so it created a lot of jingle jangle. I'll confess that I came home with both the vanilla and the brown, but common sense (yes I still have some) sent me back to Macy's with one of them still fully wrapped. I decided to keep this one just because she is the perfect color for the season and I don't have anything like it in my collection. The other will just have to get in line on my very long wish list. She will be in very good company there. So far this is the only bag that will make me cheat on my Dooney's....and yes, I do feel guilty. (Sigh)
> 
> View attachment 2621733


 
That is sharppppp!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks! I just hope I can keep her looking clean. Most if my bags are darker colors. The good thing is I can wipe this clean.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Well I did it. Here she is. My very first MK and I love everything about this bag. It's the perfect size and shape. The strap drop is perfect. I don't think I'll ever use the long strap so I just removed it. It has a little bit of chain at each end so it created a lot of jingle jangle. I'll confess that I came home with both the vanilla and the brown, but common sense (yes I still have some) sent me back to Macy's with one of them still fully wrapped. I decided to keep this one just because she is the perfect color for the season and I don't have anything like it in my collection. The other will just have to get in line on my very long wish list. She will be in very good company there. So far this is the only bag that will make me cheat on my Dooney's....and yes, I do feel guilty. (Sigh)
> 
> View attachment 2621733





well you quenched that obsession really quick!!

Twoboyz, love the bag and really beautiful picture of it Congrats


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> well you quenched that obsession really quick!!
> 
> Twoboyz, love the bag and really beautiful picture of it Congrats




Haha...I sure did. My DH loves to say that I'm like a dog with a bone....nice huh?! The sale was ending on Sunday so I had to move on it. Besides it was love at first sight. Thank you!


----------



## SandraElle

One of my non-Dooney favorites is this gal. "Caroline" in Aubergine. Coach really hit one out of the park with this style IMHO.


----------



## Trudysmom

SandraElle said:


> One of my non-Dooney favorites is this gal. "Caroline" in Aubergine. Coach really hit one out of the park with this style IMHO.


SO pretty. I love the one with the kiss lock also.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Well I did it. Here she is. My very first MK and I love everything about this bag. It's the perfect size and shape. The strap drop is perfect. I don't think I'll ever use the long strap so I just removed it. It has a little bit of chain at each end so it created a lot of jingle jangle. I'll confess that I came home with both the vanilla and the brown, but common sense (yes I still have some) sent me back to Macy's with one of them still fully wrapped. I decided to keep this one just because she is the perfect color for the season and I don't have anything like it in my collection. The other will just have to get in line on my very long wish list. She will be in very good company there. So far this is the only bag that will make me cheat on my Dooney's....and yes, I do feel guilty. (Sigh)
> 
> View attachment 2621733




She's gorgeous! Congrats GF!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> One of my non-Dooney favorites is this gal. "Caroline" in Aubergine. Coach really hit one out of the park with this style IMHO.



She's stunning! That color is just beautiful. That is such a unique bag. Thanks for sharing her


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> One of my non-Dooney favorites is this gal. "Caroline" in Aubergine. Coach really hit one out of the park with this style IMHO.




Wow!  That's a beautiful bag. Very classy looking. The texture detail is stunning. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats GF!




Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## houstonm2198

Tory Burch Beau Bag.


----------



## seton

houstonm2198 said:


> Tory Burch Beau Bag.



wow, Kate Spade makes one exactly like it. who knew?


----------



## MaryBel

SandraElle said:


> One of my non-Dooney favorites is this gal. "Caroline" in Aubergine. Coach really hit one out of the park with this style IMHO.




I love this bag! I missed it when it was on FOS!


----------



## Twoboyz

houstonm2198 said:


> Tory Burch Beau Bag.




Love it.  That bow is too cute!


----------



## SandraElle

Trudysmom said:


> SO pretty. I love the one with the kiss lock also.



Thank you! 




PcanTannedBty said:


> She's stunning! That color is just beautiful. That is such a unique bag. Thanks for sharing her



Thank you. I get more compliments on this bag! 




Twoboyz said:


> Wow!  That's a beautiful bag. Very classy looking. The texture detail is stunning. Thanks for sharing



Aw, thanks. I feel like a fancy-pants when she's on my arm. 




MaryBel said:


> I love this bag! I missed it when it was on FOS!



I missed it the first time it came up on FOS. Was lucky enough to get her the second time around before it sold out.


----------



## hopi

SandraElle said:


> One of my non-Dooney favorites is this gal. "Caroline" in Aubergine. Coach really hit one out of the park with this style IMHO.



beat still my heart


----------



## hopi

houstonm2198 said:


> Tory Burch Beau Bag.



too pretty
the picture shows sideways on my computer but still looks great


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> One of my non-Dooney favorites is this gal. "Caroline" in Aubergine. Coach really hit one out of the park with this style IMHO.


 
Poo you know I LOVE LOVE her


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Tory Burch Beau Bag.


 
Lovely my friend


----------



## Skasa73

I never owned a Dooney but fell in love with this one as it's unique and I don't see many of this style out there.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Skasa73 said:


> I never owned a Dooney but fell in love with this one as it's unique and I don't see many of this style out there.




The Crossword Tote... Such a fun bag! Congrats on your 1st Dooney. &#127881;&#127880;&#127882;


----------



## Twoboyz

Skasa73 said:


> I never owned a Dooney but fell in love with this one as it's unique and I don't see many of this style out there.



The crossword bags are so cute.  I've been looking at them on ebay lately.  They have some really cute styles.


----------



## houstonm2198

seton said:


> wow, Kate Spade makes one exactly like it. who knew?


I meant kate spade. LOL. Thanks


----------



## houstonm2198

houstonm2198 said:


> Tory Burch Beau Bag.


Sorry ladies, I meant kate spade


----------



## houstonm2198

Twoboyz said:


> Love it.  That bow is too cute!


Thank you. It's actually kate spade


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovely my friend


Thank you it's actually kate spade


----------



## darcy-0702

Twoboyz said:


> I was watching that bag yesterday. It's really cute. I think it's a bit too big for me though. I'm interested to hear how the leather is. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it.



I really tried to love it but you are right, it is soooo big! I usually like bigger bags but this one is really huge. I wasn't a fan of this bag and the leather was much like the leather in a car. I even tried to break it in on the door handle as suggested. I will stick to my D&B logo locks which seem so small in comparison but are so much more user friendly.


----------



## elbgrl

darcy-0702 said:


> I really tried to love it but you are right, it is soooo big! I usually like bigger bags but this one is really huge. I wasn't a fan of this bag and the leather was much like the leather in a car. I even tried to break it in on the door handle as suggested. I will stick to my D&B logo locks which seem so small in comparison but are so much more user friendly.



Sorry you didn't like yours!  I just got the blush, and am still waiting on the cream snake.  I love it!  Gorgeous color, but almost the same as my blush Coach Courtenay, so not sure if its a keeper, plus VERY large.  But I'm gonna give her a whirl.  Will post up a pic soon.


----------



## elbgrl

Here she is



Pretty pebbly leather cross between peach/pink/tan


----------



## Nebo

I love that tassel


----------



## Trudysmom

Me too, great tassel!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

elbgrl said:


> Here she is
> View attachment 2624786
> 
> 
> Pretty pebbly leather cross between peach/pink/tan
> View attachment 2624788




She's so pretty!

If she ever puts out a smaller version I'd be all over it...


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Here she is
> View attachment 2624786
> 
> 
> Pretty pebbly leather cross between peach/pink/tan
> View attachment 2624788



Is this the GILI hobo they were hawking the other day?  I was tempted by the snake one, but......i got the logo lock


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Here she is
> View attachment 2624786
> 
> 
> Pretty pebbly leather cross between peach/pink/tan
> View attachment 2624788


 

Really like that. Let us know how she carries.  kc


----------



## darcy-0702

elbgrl said:


> Sorry you didn't like yours!  I just got the blush, and am still waiting on the cream snake.  I love it!  Gorgeous color, but almost the same as my blush Coach Courtenay, so not sure if its a keeper, plus VERY large.  But I'm gonna give her a whirl.  Will post up a pic soon.



Mine was the blush too. Loved the color but just could not get past the size. If it were just a little smaller in width and depth, I would have kept it. Enjoy yours though!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

In the midst of packing, I had to run a few errands and stopped to shoot a few mod shots... I was feeling a little (just a little) "Brown" today... Back to Dooney tomorrow. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> I love that tassel





Trudysmom said:


> Me too, great tassel!!!


I love the tassel too!


Gilmoregirl said:


> She's so pretty!
> 
> If she ever puts out a smaller version I'd be all over it...


Thank you!


gatorgirl07 said:


> Is this the GILI hobo they were hawking the other day?  I was tempted by the snake one, but......i got the logo lock


Yes this is the GILI hobo.  Sorry, I forgot to specify.  I ordered the snake too but shes not here yet.


MrsKC said:


> Really like that. Let us know how she carries.  kc





darcy-0702 said:


> Mine was the blush too. Loved the color but just could not get past the size. If it were just a little smaller in width and depth, I would have kept it. Enjoy yours though!



Thanks!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> In the midst of packing, I had to run a few errands and stopped to shoot a few mod shots... I was feeling a little (just a little) "Brown" today... Back to Dooney tomorrow. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2625145
> View attachment 2625146
> View attachment 2625147



Lovely as usual, girl!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> In the midst of packing, I had to run a few errands and stopped to shoot a few mod shots... I was feeling a little (just a little) "Brown" today... Back to Dooney tomorrow. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2625145
> View attachment 2625146
> View attachment 2625147




Do I spy an LV?! Girrrlllll I didn't know you had one?  She's pretty and nice mods. Which one is that?


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> I really tried to love it but you are right, it is soooo big! I usually like bigger bags but this one is really huge. I wasn't a fan of this bag and the leather was much like the leather in a car. I even tried to break it in on the door handle as suggested. I will stick to my D&B logo locks which seem so small in comparison but are so much more user friendly.




I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. She looks pretty though. If she were a little smaller she'd be great.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Sorry you didn't like yours!  I just got the blush, and am still waiting on the cream snake.  I love it!  Gorgeous color, but almost the same as my blush Coach Courtenay, so not sure if its a keeper, plus VERY large.  But I'm gonna give her a whirl.  Will post up a pic soon.




I'm glad it worked out for you  The snake (sorry Pcan!) one is really pretty. I can't wait to see the pics of that one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Do I spy an LV?! Girrrlllll I didn't know you had one?  She's pretty and nice mods. Which one is that?




Thank you!!  No "LV Spy" here GF!!! I ran across her while packing today and thought I'd let her out to play. Yes, I have a couple of LV's but just don't reach for them much (really not at all). I'm a Dooneynista, remember????? . Its called the PoppinCourt Haut. It's a little smaller than I like, so carry it to run errands.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I love that tassel




Nebo and Trudysmom, have you seen this tassel on ebay? It's similar to the gili bag tassel.  I was thinking of ordering one, but they were out of stock on many colors and now I think they have them back in stock. They have lots of colors. A you tuber that I watch regularly was reviewing these and she said they are pretty nice quality.  She's NastasiaM53 and I believe it's her bag charm video.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Nebo and Trudysmom, have you seen this tassel on ebay? It's similar to the gili bag tassel.  I was thinking of ordering one, but they were out of stock on many colors and now I think they have them back in stock. They have lots of colors. A you tuber that I watch regularly was reviewing these and she said they are pretty nice quality.  She's NastasiaM53 and I believe it's her bag charm video.
> 
> View attachment 2625235




Oh, that's nice! Not to big and not to small. I love NastasiaM53! She has great vids.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you!!  No "LV Spy" here GF!!! I ran across her while packing today and thought I'd let her out to play. Yes, I have a couple of LV's but just don't reach for them much (really not at all). I'm a Dooneynista, remember????? . Its called the PoppinCourt Haut. It's a little smaller than I like, so carry it to run errands.




Well she looks great on you. You're looking good. Your healthy lifestyle is really agreeing with you!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh, that's nice! Not to big and not to small. I love NastasiaM53! She has great vids.




I know me too. Next to you and the other Dooneynistas she's one of my favorites.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Well she looks great on you. You're looking good. Your healthy lifestyle is really agreeing with you!




Aww... Thank you! I'm not going as hard as I was before but maintaining. As long as the number doesn't go up, I'm fine! I'll never be a size 5, nor do I want to, so I'm just going with the flow for now. Thanks so much for noticing! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Nebo and Trudysmom, have you seen this tassel on ebay? It's similar to the gili bag tassel.  I was thinking of ordering one, but they were out of stock on many colors and now I think they have them back in stock. They have lots of colors. A you tuber that I watch regularly was reviewing these and she said they are pretty nice quality.  She's NastasiaM53 and I believe it's her bag charm video.
> 
> View attachment 2625235


Great tassel. I don't think I need another since most of my bags have them, but I love it!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> In the midst of packing, I had to run a few errands and stopped to shoot a few mod shots... I was feeling a little (just a little) "Brown" today... Back to Dooney tomorrow. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
> 
> View attachment 2625145
> View attachment 2625146
> View attachment 2625147


 

Hey girl, we are bag twins, have that one and LOVE it! She looks great on you   kc


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Hey girl, we are bag twins, have that one and LOVE it! She looks great on you   kc




Oh cool!! Thank you... I've been looking for that bag on YouTube and didn't see any. Now I found someone who has one. &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## seton

KS firefly yellow wellesley quinn


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> KS firefly yellow wellesley quinn




Great color!! Very colorful inside with all your accessories too. Beautiful


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> KS firefly yellow wellesley quinn




What a fun color!!! Your bag is always so neat n organized.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Here she is
> View attachment 2624786
> 
> 
> Pretty pebbly leather cross between peach/pink/tan
> View attachment 2624788




Rosie it is a very pretty bag. I did sign up to try and win the blush on Q
Obviously it didn't happen


----------



## hopi

seton said:


> KS firefly yellow wellesley quinn



Such a cutie, KS always has such interesting bags


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> In the midst of packing, I had to run a few errands and stopped to shoot a few mod shots... I was feeling a little (just a little) "Brown" today... Back to Dooney tomorrow. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2625145
> View attachment 2625146
> View attachment 2625147



Beautiful


----------



## HarliRexx

seton said:


> KS firefly yellow wellesley quinn




Love that color! Cute accessories too!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

seton said:


> KS firefly yellow wellesley quinn



Now there's a bag with some personality!  Love it!


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Great color!! Very colorful inside with all your accessories too. Beautiful





PcanTannedBty said:


> What a fun color!!! Your bag is always so neat n organized.





hopi said:


> Such a cutie, KS always has such interesting bags





HarliRexx said:


> Love that color! Cute accessories too!





Gilmoregirl said:


> Now there's a bag with some personality!  Love it!



 all


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful bag, seton! Inside and out


----------



## seton

using 20 yr old bag that I cant get rid of since it's indestructable but I am sick of it since it's not my style anymore. More crap in my bag than usual bc I've been busy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> using 20 yr old bag that I cant get rid of since it's indestructable but I am sick of it since it's not my style anymore. More crap in my bag than usual bc I've been busy.




Nooo... Don't get rid of it!!! It looks to be in great condition. And more "crap" in your bag??? What crap??? Your bags are always so neat and organized.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> using 20 yr old bag that I cant get rid of since it's indestructable but I am sick of it since it's not my style anymore. More crap in my bag than usual bc I've been busy.




Can I add "colorful". I love that so much attention goes into the inside of your bag always. The bag and contents are so pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

Well, here I go again. The obsessive behavior continues. Lol. After returning the vanilla one, I kept seeing advertisements online and they got to me. I just love the look of this bag! I got the brown though, which is a better match for me. Also I found her a whopping $159 out the door at Lord & Taylor! She retails at $398. L&T is my new favorite store. They don't bother you every two minutes and the bags are not locked up so you can try them on.


----------



## Twoboyz

And on the way out of L&T I made the mistake of looking at more bags and found this cute little shoulder bag/clutch/crossbody. She's the DKNY Bleeker Clutch in french grain leather. I couldn't pass this cute little bag up at the F&F discount. She reminds me of the Chanel flap bag a little.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Well, here I go again. The obsessive behavior continues. Lol. After returning the vanilla one, I kept seeing advertisements online and they got to me. I just love the look of this bag! I got the brown though, which is a better match for me. Also I found her a whopping $159 out the door at Lord & Taylor! She retails at $398. L&T is my new favorite store. They don't bother you every two minutes and the bags are not locked up so you can try them on.
> 
> View attachment 2644161



I agree... from what I've seen in your collection I think this color suits you better.  It's more classy IMO. I love the style of this bag. Does she hold alot?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> And on the way out of L&T I made the mistake of looking at more bags and found this cute little shoulder bag/clutch/crossbody. She's the DKNY Bleeker Clutch in french grain leather. I couldn't pass this cute little bag up at the F&F discount. She reminds me of the Chanel flap bag a little.
> 
> View attachment 2644166



She's cute! I think of Chanel every time I see chain wrapped leather straps too. I love that look lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I agree... from what I've seen in your collection I think this color suits you better.  It's more classy IMO. I love the style of this bag. Does she hold alot?




Thanks . Yes she does hold quite a lot. I don't carry a lot but my purse organizer fits right in with a little room left on the sides and a lot of room left on top for extras. It's my blingiest bag for sure.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> She's cute! I think of Chanel every time I see chain wrapped leather straps too. I love that look lol




Thanks. I don't have an all black bag in my collection so I thought I needed one. I love black and gold together. The little lock had me at hello.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks . Yes she does hold quite a lot. I don't carry a lot but my purse organizer fits right in with a little room left on the sides and a lot of room left on top for extras. It's my blingiest bag for sure.



Wow, I didn't think she looked that big. I'm impressed. I might have to check her out. I use more shoulder bags in the cold months (so I can keep my hands warm in my pockets lol) she would be perfect


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Well, here I go again. The obsessive behavior continues. Lol. After returning the vanilla one, I kept seeing advertisements online and they got to me. I just love the look of this bag! I got the brown though, which is a better match for me. Also I found her a whopping $159 out the door at Lord & Taylor! She retails at $398. L&T is my new favorite store. They don't bother you every two minutes and the bags are not locked up so you can try them on.
> 
> View attachment 2644161




Lol.. Great choice!!! It's a beautiful bag


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol.. Great choice!!! It's a beautiful bag. I knew one often would grow on you.




Have you carried her yet?


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Wow, I didn't think she looked that big. I'm impressed. I might have to check her out. I use more shoulder bags in the cold months (so I can keep my hands warm in my pockets lol) she would be perfect




You were asking about the MK bag right?  Yes that one is pretty pig, but slender so she's a comfy shoulder bag. Somewhat structured, but has a nice slouch too. The dimensions are 
15Lx 13H x 4D . Right now L&T has by far the lowest price because it's on clearance but on line is sold out. Then there is an additional 25% off. The DKNY bag is pretty small.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol.. Great choice!!! It's a beautiful bag




Thanks GF! No I almost carried her today, but I felt like it was a pink chevron day instead   I'm loving my girly pink chevron tote too.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> You were asking about the MK bag right?  Yes that one is pretty pig, but slender so she's a comfy shoulder bag. Somewhat structured, but has a nice slouch too. The dimensions are
> 15Lx 13H x 4D . Right now L&T has by far the lowest price because it's on clearance but on line is sold out. Then there is an additional 25% off. The DKNY bag is pretty small.



Yes ma'am,  the MK. so cute


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yes ma'am,  the MK. so cute




Thanks! I think she would look great on you


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Well, here I go again. The obsessive behavior continues. Lol. After returning the vanilla one, I kept seeing advertisements online and they got to me. I just love the look of this bag! I got the brown though, which is a better match for me. Also I found her a whopping $159 out the door at Lord & Taylor! She retails at $398. L&T is my new favorite store. They don't bother you every two minutes and the bags are not locked up so you can try them on.
> 
> View attachment 2644161



TB love MK, great choice!  

I love L&T too, but only get to shop there twice a year when I am in Philly, we don't have one here.  So I am limited to online, but still get wonderful deals.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> TB love MK, great choice!
> 
> 
> 
> I love L&T too, but only get to shop there twice a year when I am in Philly, we don't have one here.  So I am limited to online, but still get wonderful deals.




Thanks E!


----------



## elbgrl

Carrying my new B Mak rose gold bag today - love!  She is so smooshy and blingy !


----------



## elbgrl

Oops forgot her pic


----------



## elbgrl

Kate Spade Ooh La La tote - love that the cafe scene is different on front and back


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Oops forgot her pic
> View attachment 2645352




Bling, bling... Pretty and different.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Kate Spade Ooh La La tote - love that the cafe scene is different on front and back
> View attachment 2645356
> 
> View attachment 2645357




What a cute bag!!! I love the details, especially the Leather accents on the front. I never really noticed KS bags... Humm... I'll have to start eyeing  those. I've already cheated with Michael Kors


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks Pcan, lol I cheat with both!


----------



## seton

elbgrl said:


> Kate Spade Ooh La La tote - love that the cafe scene is different on front and back
> View attachment 2645356
> 
> View attachment 2645357



so cute! I was about to carry my magenta KS today but I changed to DB at the last min bc I felt it needed a tan. More on that later.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Oops forgot her pic
> View attachment 2645352




I love rose gold. Such a pretty metallic rose sheen. She's a looker! Enjoy


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Kate Spade Ooh La La tote - love that the cafe scene is different on front and back
> View attachment 2645356
> 
> View attachment 2645357




OMG, I love his bag!  So cute and unique. I love the bow detail. You have a great collection.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks TB!

Seton, I saw the tan you changed into!


----------



## StillWG

Hi everyone!  

I've been enjoying looking at your beauties but haven't had time to post much lately!  

Who is a LV lover here?

I'm totally captivated by a picture I saw of a pale pink handbag being carried by Jessica Alba.  I guess it's an LV Soft Lock It Bag.  Does anyone know the best place to try to buy LV bags?  I think this one is super popular this spring/summer so I am going to have to wait and save my $'s to get one.  There is a picture somewhere on the PF so I'll try to bring it over here.







This is Michelle Williams in the ad campaign with the bag of my dreams!  


TIA

Sue


----------



## seton

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been enjoying looking at your beauties but haven't had time to post much lately!
> 
> Who is a LV lover here?
> 
> I'm totally captivated by a picture I saw of a pale pink handbag I saw being carried by Jessica Alba.  I guess it's an LV Soft Lock It Bag.  Does anyone know the best place to try to buy LV bags?  I think this one is super popular this spring/summer so I am going to have to wait and save my $'s to get one.  There is a picture somewhere on the PF so I'll try to bring it over here.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Michelle Williams in the ad campaign with the bag of my dreams!
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sue




dats a perfect WG bag! I believe tht* tawnycat* wants the same bag. You two should form a club.


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> dats a perfect WG bag! I believe tht* tawnycat* wants the same bag. You two should form a club.


 

 

I have plenty of time to be in the "desiring" stage since the bag is a little out of my price range!     A club would be a great way to pass the time away!

Meanwhile I'm considering a Coach Cooper Satchel in peach rose as a fill in.....she's sort of the same general silhouette and is very affortable!


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

Hi Sue we have missed you on here!

Love the LV but how funny, I was just thinking that it looked like the Coach Cooper in peach rose!  I think Macy's had it and isn't FF still on?


----------



## seton

to me, it looks like a copy of a fendi from a few yrs ago. the fendi had the lock on the side also.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been enjoying looking at your beauties but haven't had time to post much lately!
> 
> Who is a LV lover here?
> 
> I'm totally captivated by a picture I saw of a pale pink handbag being carried by Jessica Alba.  I guess it's an LV Soft Lock It Bag.  Does anyone know the best place to try to buy LV bags?  I think this one is super popular this spring/summer so I am going to have to wait and save my $'s to get one.  There is a picture somewhere on the PF so I'll try to bring it over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Michelle Williams in the ad campaign with the bag of my dreams!
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sue




Hi Sue,

I love the photo and the bag!  Michelle Williams wears LV very well.  I've been watching lots of LV videos on YouTube and learning a lot about the brand, but mostly I'm learning that they are way out of my budget   For now I'll get my fix by buying a couple MK bags and mostly sticking with our tried and true Dooney's.  I hope you can one day have the bag of your dreams


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Hi Sue we have missed you on here!
> 
> Love the LV but how funny, I was just thinking that it looked like the Coach Cooper in peach rose!  I think Macy's had it and *isn't FF still on?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> A fact I'm trying to forget right now!    However, I may give my local store a call and check on ordering the Cooper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seton said:
> 
> 
> 
> to me, it looks like a copy of a fendi from a few yrs ago. the fendi had the lock on the side also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satchels do all seem to revert back to a pretty standard design!  I don't think I saw the Fendi bag.  I'll have to check to see if there are any pics on line!
> 
> 
> 
> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sue,
> 
> I love the photo and the bag!  Michelle Williams wears LV very well.  I've been watching lots of LV videos on YouTube and learning a lot about the brand, but mostly I'm learning that they are way out of my budget   For now I'll get my fix by buying a couple MK bags and mostly sticking with our tried and true Dooney's. * I hope you can one day have the bag of your dreams *
> 
> You, too!
> 
> For now, I'll probably be sticking with MK & Dooney as well....
> 
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## seton

i have a few LV pieces but I never spend my own money on them. they were all gifts. here is a pic of my pegase in action from my archives.
I want to buy a leather carry-on and am thinking of this longchamp but I am paralyzed about which color. I kinda want COLOR but if it's too light, every mark is gonna show. I'll probably do Indigo, I think.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> i have a few LV pieces but I never spend my own money on them. they were all gifts. here is a pic of my pegase in action from my archives.
> I want to buy a leather carry-on and am thinking of this longchamp but I am paralyzed about which color. I kinda want COLOR but if it's too light, every mark is gonna show. I'll probably do Indigo, I think.


Lovely, classy pieces, and that Longchamp luggage is fab!!!!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Lovely, classy pieces, and that Longchamp luggage is fab!!!!



TY! Hope to do a reveal in the LC forum soon.


----------



## hopi

seton said:


> i have a few LV pieces but I never spend my own money on them. they were all gifts. here is a pic of my pegase in action from my archives.
> I want to buy a leather carry-on and am thinking of this longchamp but I am paralyzed about which color. I kinda want COLOR but if it's too light, every mark is gonna show. I'll probably do Indigo, I think.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> i have a few LV pieces but I never spend my own money on them. they were all gifts. here is a pic of my pegase in action from my archives.
> I want to buy a leather carry-on and am thinking of this longchamp but I am paralyzed about which color. I kinda want COLOR but if it's too light, every mark is gonna show. I'll probably do Indigo, I think.




Lol... I have a few pieces too but unfortunately I spent my own money. I could have bought 10 or more full price Dooney's for what I spent. Sighing...

I love your pieces. So classy and fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> i have a few LV pieces but I never spend my own money on them. they were all gifts. here is a pic of my pegase in action from my archives.
> I want to buy a leather carry-on and am thinking of this longchamp but I am paralyzed about which color. I kinda want COLOR but if it's too light, every mark is gonna show. I'll probably do Indigo, I think.




Very Nice Seton. The little things we learn about each other here.... I didn't know you were a LV fan. Nice pieces. The LC luggage is a great color.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I have a few pieces too but unfortunately I spent my own money. I could have bought 10 or more full price Dooney's for what I spent. Sighing...
> 
> I love your pieces. So classy and fun!




So when are we going to see an LV collection video? Lol.


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I have a few pieces too but unfortunately I spent my own money. I could have bought 10 or more full price Dooney's for what I spent. Sighing...
> 
> I love your pieces. So classy and fun!



I'm the opposite way. I would forego 10 mid-range bags to get a runway bag, if that is what I really wanted.



Twoboyz said:


> Very Nice Seton. The little things we learn about each other here.... I didn't know you were a LV fan. Nice pieces. The LC luggage is a great color.



I'm NOT a LV fan. That's why I am putting my own money toward the longchamp.


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> i have a few LV pieces but I never spend my own money on them. they were all gifts. here is a pic of my pegase in action from my archives.
> I want to buy a leather carry-on and am thinking of this longchamp but I am paralyzed about which color. I kinda want COLOR but if it's too light, every mark is gonna show. I'll probably do Indigo, I think.


 
Thanks for the picture of the LV items!  I have a very lot to learn before I actually jump into buying anything LV. 

The LC luggage is gorgeous!  I had never seen a picture of it before.  I'm afraid I'd be afraid to take it on a plane with me!


Sue


----------



## seton

StillWG said:


> Thanks for the picture of the LV items!  I have a very lot to learn before I actually jump into buying anything LV.
> 
> The LC luggage is gorgeous!  I had never seen a picture of it before.  I'm afraid I'd be afraid to take it on a plane with me!
> 
> 
> Sue




The LV forum is the biggest subforum here. By a mile. I'm sure you will have fun.


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Well, here I go again. The obsessive behavior continues. Lol. After returning the vanilla one, I kept seeing advertisements online and they got to me. I just love the look of this bag! I got the brown though, which is a better match for me. Also I found her a whopping $159 out the door at Lord & Taylor! She retails at $398. L&T is my new favorite store. They don't bother you every two minutes and the bags are not locked up so you can try them on.
> 
> View attachment 2644161


 
She's gorgeous, and at a great price!!!  I love MK too, sold a few, kept my favorites!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> She's gorgeous, and at a great price!!!  I love MK too, sold a few, kept my favorites!




Thanks!  I carried her today for the first time and am really loving this bag. She jingles a little so I decided to take the crossbody strap off and leave the MK charm on. It lessens the "music" a little. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillWG said:


> Thanks for the picture of the LV items!  I have a very lot to learn before I actually jump into buying anything LV.
> 
> The LC luggage is gorgeous!  I had never seen a picture of it before.  I'm afraid I'd be afraid to take it on a plane with me!
> 
> 
> Sue



Do you watch YouTube Sue?  There are so many videos on LV. Some of my favorites are NastasiaM53, Minks4All, MSpanders10, JerushaCouture, and LVboyoverboard. I've learned so much on there.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MSpanders10 is a member if the Dooney forum too


----------



## PcanTannedBty

We need to get the other Dooney YouTube ladies to join the forum. Maybe in my next video I will mention how much fun we have here and how much we learn from each other and maybe it will reel them in.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> We need to get the other Dooney YouTube ladies to join the forum. Maybe in my next video I will mention how much fun we have here and how much we learn from each other and maybe it will reel them in.




I agree. Thanks for doing the recruiting. I'll be sure to add some comments in support.


----------



## StillWG

seton said:


> The LV forum is the biggest subforum here. By a mile. I'm sure you will have fun.


 
I have started doing "research" over on the LV forum.  It's amazing all the info available and the pictures!!  


Sue


----------



## seton

yay! research!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Waiting for Jeep service today with my MBMJ Classic Q Hillier hobo in root beer. My best 'off 5th' find yet!


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2651804
> 
> Waiting for Jeep service today with my MBMJ Classic Q Hillier hobo in root beer. My best 'off 5th' find yet!




Cute hobo. It's one of my favorite shapes/styles. Seems like it's car service day today


----------



## PcanTannedBty

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2651804
> 
> Waiting for Jeep service today with my MBMJ Classic Q Hillier hobo in root beer. My best 'off 5th' find yet!




I love that bag! Slouchy but with a handle. That's such a unique color too


----------



## tawnycat

seton said:


> dats a perfect WG bag! I believe tht* tawnycat* wants the same bag. You two should form a club.


I do want that bag!


----------



## seton

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2651804
> 
> Waiting for Jeep service today with my MBMJ Classic Q Hillier hobo in root beer. My best 'off 5th' find yet!



a classic!



tawnycat said:


> I do want that bag!



and you should get that bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

So much for my ban....
I made the mistake of going to the MK outlet for a little wallet that would fit in my DKNY clutch. I got the wallet, but look what else slithered out after me. (Sorry Pcan, don't be scared  )  it was 50% off though....  It's the MK Tristan Med Convertible Satchel in Sand Snake.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> So much for my ban....
> I made the mistake of going to the MK outlet for a little wallet that would fit in my DKNY clutch. I got the wallet, but look what else slithered out after me. (Sorry Pcan, don't be scared  )  it was 50% off though....  It's the MK Tristan Med Convertible Satchel in Sand Snake.
> View attachment 2656727




Lol... No problem TB!!! It doesn't look that scary. . But yes it does. It's a beautiful bag. Love the wallet too. You can't beat that price. I'm glad you found something you liked.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... No problem TB!!! It doesn't look that scary. . But yes it does. It's a beautiful bag. Love the wallet too. You can't beat that price. I'm glad you found something you liked.




Thanks GF, she's really not scary. Just very slouchy, soft and smushy. The embossed leather feels so nice.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> So much for my ban....
> I made the mistake of going to the MK outlet for a little wallet that would fit in my DKNY clutch. I got the wallet, but look what else slithered out after me. (Sorry Pcan, don't be scared  )  it was 50% off though....  It's the MK Tristan Med Convertible Satchel in Sand Snake.
> View attachment 2656727



great picture, it made my eyes light up
I have never seen this bag before -  LOVE it


----------



## hopi

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2651804
> 
> *Waiting for Jeep service today* with my MBMJ Classic Q Hillier hobo in root beer. My best 'off 5th' find yet!




It's amazing how we multi task
great bag


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> great picture, it made my eyes light up
> 
> I have never seen this bag before -  LOVE it




Thanks Hopi! If never seen it before either, but fell in love instantly. I'm a little surprised at how often I'm cheating in Peter lately. Lol


----------



## Nebo

I dont think I've posted her before. This was my first "designer" bag if you can call it that.
Vince Camuto Billy dome satchel. It was around 300$. I got it on sale in Dillards for 145$. It goes perfectly with my Vince Camuto boots. I cleaned it with Apple cleaner and the handles which are not pebbled, just more of a regular calf leather, lost a bit of their black dye. Not too much to bother me, but still one of those aaaargh moments.

This is my black bag for now. I hope to add  a black Dooney by the end of this year


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> So much for my ban....
> I made the mistake of going to the MK outlet for a little wallet that would fit in my DKNY clutch. I got the wallet, but look what else slithered out after me. (Sorry Pcan, don't be scared  )  it was 50% off though....  It's the MK Tristan Med Convertible Satchel in Sand Snake.
> View attachment 2656727




Gorgeous satchel TB! Love the wallet too!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> I dont think I've posted her before. This was my first "designer" bag if you can call it that.
> Vince Camuto Billy dome satchel. It was around 300$. I got it on sale in Dillards for 145$. It goes perfectly with my Vince Camuto boots. I cleaned it with Apple cleaner and the handles which are not pebbled, just more of a regular calf leather, lost a bit of their black dye. Not too much to bother me, but still one of those aaaargh moments.
> 
> This is my black bag for now. I hope to add  a black Dooney by the end of this year





Love your bag Nebo!
I think I have the same boots...let me see....brb


yes, they are the same! Love VC boots!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> I dont think I've posted her before. This was my first "designer" bag if you can call it that.
> Vince Camuto Billy dome satchel. It was around 300$. I got it on sale in Dillards for 145$. It goes perfectly with my Vince Camuto boots. I cleaned it with Apple cleaner and the handles which are not pebbled, just more of a regular calf leather, lost a bit of their black dye. Not too much to bother me, but still one of those aaaargh moments.
> 
> This is my black bag for now. I hope to add  a black Dooney by the end of this year


Love thm boooots


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous satchel TB! Love the wallet too!




Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I dont think I've posted her before. This was my first "designer" bag if you can call it that.
> 
> Vince Camuto Billy dome satchel. It was around 300$. I got it on sale in Dillards for 145$. It goes perfectly with my Vince Camuto boots. I cleaned it with Apple cleaner and the handles which are not pebbled, just more of a regular calf leather, lost a bit of their black dye. Not too much to bother me, but still one of those aaaargh moments.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my black bag for now. I hope to add  a black Dooney by the end of this year




Love the bag and the boots are gorgeous! Perfect pairing again. You've got a way with bags and shoes GF.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Love your bag Nebo!
> I think I have the same boots...let me see....brb
> 
> 
> yes, they are the same! Love VC boots!



Dont you just love them? They are so polished punk- perfect with jeans, tights, leather jackets. I was in them all winter, except on rainy days 

Thank you ladies.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Dont you just love them? They are so polished punk- perfect with jeans, tights, leather jackets. I was in them all winter, except on rainy days
> 
> Thank you ladies.




I do. I also got the tall ones that are quilted. Could not resist them in black. Then a few months later I found my size on the same quilted style in dark brown at TJM and had to get them.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[ QUOTE=Nebo;26952564]I dont think I've posted her before. This was my first "designer" bag if you can call it that.

Vince Camuto Billy dome satchel. It was around 300$. I got it on sale in Dillards for 145$. It goes perfectly with my Vince Camuto boots. I cleaned it with Apple cleaner and the handles which are not pebbled, just more of a regular calf leather, lost a bit of their black dye. Not too much to bother me, but still one of those aaaargh moments.



This is my black bag for now. I hope to add  a black Dooney by the end of this year [/QUOTE]



Oohh la-la... Beautiful!!! In the words of CfC..."you need my addy to send those boots to". Lol


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> I do. I also got the tall ones that are quilted. Could not resist them in black. Then a few months later I found my size on the same quilted style in dark brown at TJM and had to get them.



I was thinking about getting the quilted ones too! But, my over analyzing self was pestering me about the stitching on the quilting coming undone after a while. Are yours still intact? And did you wear them? 

Wow, at TJM! Local TJM has nooooothing like that. I usually have to get the boots online or Dillards.


----------



## Trudysmom

The last in my Coach New Willis bag collection arrived today! The Vermillion bag is the newest and last. I am SO happy since they are not made now.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> The last in my Coach New Willis bag collection arrived today! The Vermillion bag is the newest and last. I am SO happy since they are not made now.




So pretty with the scarf


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> The last in my Coach New Willis bag collection arrived today! The Vermillion bag is the newest and last. I am SO happy since they are not made now.




Oh my!!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

Nebo said:


> I dont think I've posted her before. This was my first "designer" bag if you can call it that.
> Vince Camuto Billy dome satchel. It was around 300$. I got it on sale in Dillards for 145$. It goes perfectly with my Vince Camuto boots. I cleaned it with Apple cleaner and the handles which are not pebbled, just more of a regular calf leather, lost a bit of their black dye. Not too much to bother me, but still one of those aaaargh moments.
> 
> This is my black bag for now. I hope to add  a black Dooney by the end of this year


 
Loving those boots, perfect with your VC bag!!!!!!  Who Dat!


----------



## cheidel

MaryBel said:


> I do. I also got the tall ones that are quilted. Could not resist them in black. Then a few months later I found my size on the same quilted style in dark brown at TJM and had to get them.


 
I also have the tall boots in black quilted leather, and found a black leather quilted drawstring bag and a black leather quilted jacket to match!!!  Love the 3 together in the cold weather months!!!


----------



## cheidel

Trudysmom said:


> The last in my Coach New Willis bag collection arrived today! The Vermillion bag is the newest and last. I am SO happy since they are not made now.


 
Lovely collection, gorgeous colors!!!!


----------



## hopi

Trudysmom said:


> The last in my Coach New Willis bag collection arrived today! The Vermillion bag is the newest and last. I am SO happy since they are not made now.



HOW FUN IS THAT, 
Don't know why but thought you had just 3. She is such a great little pretty, I have one in the Coach siggy BT and one City Willis in BT leather. Sorry I did not get colors after seeing your family.


----------



## Nebo

cheidel said:


> I also have the tall boots in black quilted leather, and found a black leather quilted drawstring bag and a black leather quilted jacket to match!!!  Love the 3 together in the cold weather months!!! [/QUOTE
> 
> You got the whole look going on. Me likes


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> The last in my Coach New Willis bag collection arrived today! The Vermillion bag is the newest and last. I am SO happy since they are not made now.



Amazing collection! That bag is super cute!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Trudysmom said:


> The last in my Coach New Willis bag collection arrived today! The Vermillion bag is the newest and last. I am SO happy since they are not made now.


 
I love... love.. love this collection!!! Very colorful!


----------



## Trudysmom

hopi said:


> HOW FUN IS THAT,
> Don't know why but thought you had just 3. She is such a great little pretty, I have one in the Coach siggy BT and one City Willis in BT leather. Sorry I did not get colors after seeing your family.


 I have all of the colors I want now, an even number.


----------



## Trudysmom

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love... love.. love this collection!!! Very colorful!


Thank you. I love the bags and colors.


----------



## Trudysmom

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love... love.. love this collection!!! Very colorful!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

One of my favorite non-Dooney bags:  large black leather Bagdley Mischka tote, also one of my TJ Maxx finds 3 years ago......reg. price $498 + tax....TJM price $159....!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> One of my favorite non-Dooney bags:  large black leather Bagdley Mischka tote, also one of my TJ Maxx finds 3 years ago......reg. price $498 + tax....TJM price $159....!!!!




Nice!  Great price too


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> One of my favorite non-Dooney bags:  large black leather Bagdley Mischka tote, also one of my TJ Maxx finds 3 years ago......reg. price $498 + tax....TJM price $159....!!!!




I am learning of so many other brands from the forum. &#128515; cute bag at an awesome price. Nice!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Yall know Coach my first love and i lvvvvve this. We bond on weekends. Madison hobo.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yall know Coach my first love and i lvvvvve this. We bond on weekends. Madison hobo.




Love the color with your orange. Your nails are gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Love the color with your orange. Your nails are gorgeous!


Thnks TBZ


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yall know Coach my first love and i lvvvvve this. We bond on weekends. Madison hobo.



I don't think anyone will be looking at your Coach
Too hot!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> I don't think anyone will be looking at your Coach
> Too hot!!


Lololololololololol. U crazy. Thnks H


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yall know Coach my first love and i lvvvvve this. We bond on weekends. Madison hobo.




I'm loving this bag!!! Looking good girly!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Love the color with your orange. Your nails are gorgeous!




Her nails are always nice!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm loving this bag!!! Looking good girly!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Her nails are always nice!



Thnks Gruuuuul friend


----------



## cheidel

Thank you ladies.  I love Badgley Mischka bags, they have nice dresses and shoes too, and are very popular with the "Hollywood Set."  


http://www.badgleymischka.com/?CAPC...r8CFcnm7AodCRMA1g&CA_6C15C=172000300000026511


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yall know Coach my first love and i lvvvvve this. We bond on weekends. Madison hobo.



Lookin' good as usual GF!


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yall know Coach my first love and i lvvvvve this. We bond on weekends. Madison hobo.


Very nice, and looks great on you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> Very nice, and looks great on you!


Thnk u C


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yall know Coach my first love and i lvvvvve this. We bond on weekends. Madison hobo.



Hottie


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Lookin' good as usual GF!


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

nebo said:


> hottie


 
thank you!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hi!


It's been a while since I've posted in the DB forum.  My laptop got wet and my DD put it in rice.  It's working now, but there's so much rice under the keys it's hard to type! LOL! (BTW, I think it would have started working again without the rice since it wasn't that wet!)  So I've only posted a couple of quick pics in the MK and RM forums.  I finally got a $10 keyboard from Target and connected it. In the meantime I've been stalking this forum, looking at all the pics of the beautiful handbags and the lovely ladies posing with them.  Also, I haven't carried a D&B bag in several weeks!   I've been searching for a lightweight tote, with an outside zipper pocket that I can use on the weekends when I take BART to hang with my sister in San Francisco. This BMak tote was on clearance on QVC and I took advantage of EZ Pay day June 9th.  I've had mixed experiences with BMak bags and I was hesitant to try again. But I'm glad I did!  It works well for what I need.  And the front zipper pocket is perfect for my phone, Clipper Card wallet, and tissues.  It's a soft bag so it puddles but that's okay for what I need now. The only thing I miss is a key leash so I can keep my sister's keys where I can see them.  Here's a pic of it a couple of weekends ago at Tully's in San Francisco.


Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted in the DB forum.  My laptop got wet and my DD put it in rice.  It's working now, but there's so much rice under the keys it's hard to type! LOL! (BTW, I think it would have started working again without the rice since it wasn't that wet!)  So I've only posted a couple of quick pics in the MK and RM forums.  I finally got a $10 keyboard from Target and connected it. In the meantime I've been stalking this forum, looking at all the pics of the beautiful handbags and the lovely ladies posing with them.  Also, I haven't carried a D&B bag in several weeks!   I've been searching for a lightweight tote, with an outside zipper pocket that I can use on the weekends when I take BART to hang with my sister in San Francisco. This BMak tote was on clearance on QVC and I took advantage of EZ Pay day June 9th.  I've had mixed experiences with BMak bags and I was hesitant to try again. But I'm glad I did!  It works well for what I need.  And the front zipper pocket is perfect for my phone, Clipper Card wallet, and tissues.  It's a soft bag so it puddles but that's okay for what I need now. The only thing I miss is a key leash so I can keep my sister's keys where I can see them.  Here's a pic of it a couple of weekends ago at Tully's in San Francisco.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!




Hi RN, glad to see you back! Sorry about your laptop, that really stinks. I like how you worked around it though. That's a really pretty bag. The blue snake is a little MK inspired. I thought it was an MK at first until I read your post. I'm also enjoying the scenery in your photo. Tully's looks like a really cute place to have a cup of coffee. The neighborhood looks cute too. I need to put SF on my list of places to visit  I hope DD,  grand kids, and everyone is doing well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi RN, glad to see you back! Sorry about your laptop, that really stinks. I like how you worked around it though. That's a really pretty bag. The blue snake is a little MK inspired. I thought it was an MK at first until I read your post. I'm also enjoying the scenery in your photo. Tully's looks like a really cute place to have a cup of coffee. The neighborhood looks cute too. I need to put SF on my list of places to visit  I hope DD,  grand kids, and everyone is doing well.







Hi TB!  It's good to be back! 


Yeah, the first lesson I learned being around my grandchildren is to not have liquids near my laptop when they're around! LOL!


Thanks! I like the color too.  It's called Royal/Purple and it's more purple IRL.  Honestly, the snake on the bag is really cheap looking when you see it up close, but it looks nice enough.  Tully's is on Fillmore St, on the corner of Jackson and Fillmore.  You can walk from Jackson down Fillmore and stop in cafes and boutiques.  There's even a Mark Jacobs store on one of the corners.  It really is a cute neighborhood.


DD, and the grandkids are doing well!  I hope all is well with you and your family!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted in the DB forum.  My laptop got wet and my DD put it in rice.  It's working now, but there's so much rice under the keys it's hard to type! LOL! (BTW, I think it would have started working again without the rice since it wasn't that wet!)  So I've only posted a couple of quick pics in the MK and RM forums.  I finally got a $10 keyboard from Target and connected it. In the meantime I've been stalking this forum, looking at all the pics of the beautiful handbags and the lovely ladies posing with them.  Also, I haven't carried a D&B bag in several weeks!   I've been searching for a lightweight tote, with an outside zipper pocket that I can use on the weekends when I take BART to hang with my sister in San Francisco. This BMak tote was on clearance on QVC and I took advantage of EZ Pay day June 9th.  I've had mixed experiences with BMak bags and I was hesitant to try again. But I'm glad I did!  It works well for what I need.  And the front zipper pocket is perfect for my phone, Clipper Card wallet, and tissues.  It's a soft bag so it puddles but that's okay for what I need now. The only thing I miss is a key leash so I can keep my sister's keys where I can see them.  Here's a pic of it a couple of weekends ago at Tully's in San Francisco.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!




Hey GF!
Nice to "see" you around!
Sorry to hear about your laptop. I'm glad is working again. 


Love the B.Mak tote! Gorgeous color! 
You make me miss SF! But I'll be there soon...my parents are in town so we will drive  and spend a few days there. DH insisted we flew instead of driving but I like the driving part too (and then you know me, more space in the trunk of the car that in the suitcase for the handbags...I mean souvenirs )


Have you gotten any new MKs or RMs?


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted in the DB forum.  My laptop got wet and my DD put it in rice.  It's working now, but there's so much rice under the keys it's hard to type! LOL! (BTW, I think it would have started working again without the rice since it wasn't that wet!)  So I've only posted a couple of quick pics in the MK and RM forums.  I finally got a $10 keyboard from Target and connected it. In the meantime I've been stalking this forum, looking at all the pics of the beautiful handbags and the lovely ladies posing with them.  Also, I haven't carried a D&B bag in several weeks!   I've been searching for a lightweight tote, with an outside zipper pocket that I can use on the weekends when I take BART to hang with my sister in San Francisco. This BMak tote was on clearance on QVC and I took advantage of EZ Pay day June 9th.  I've had mixed experiences with BMak bags and I was hesitant to try again. But I'm glad I did!  It works well for what I need.  And the front zipper pocket is perfect for my phone, Clipper Card wallet, and tissues.  It's a soft bag so it puddles but that's okay for what I need now. The only thing I miss is a key leash so I can keep my sister's keys where I can see them.  Here's a pic of it a couple of weekends ago at Tully's in San Francisco.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!




 Missed U
Lovin the BMak snake!!.... The rice story is too funny, I don't think you are supposed to throw rice on the key board but actually put the .......... or never mind
Only been to SF once in my life and thought it was just the most wonderful place,  GREAT pic


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Missed U
> Lovin the BMak snake!!.... The rice story is too funny, I don't think you are supposed to throw rice on the key board but actually put the .......... or never mind
> Only been to SF once in my life and thought it was just the most wonderful place,  GREAT pic





Hi Hopi!Thanks! I missed you too!  I was so glad to see you posting again!


  I learned the hard way how you're suppose to use rice on the laptop!


SF is beautiful!  I love exploring the different neighborhoods.  Thanks! I'm loving the BMak bag!


I hope all is well!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted in the DB forum.  My laptop got wet and my DD put it in rice.  It's working now, but there's so much rice under the keys it's hard to type! LOL! (BTW, I think it would have started working again without the rice since it wasn't that wet!)  So I've only posted a couple of quick pics in the MK and RM forums.  I finally got a $10 keyboard from Target and connected it. In the meantime I've been stalking this forum, looking at all the pics of the beautiful handbags and the lovely ladies posing with them.  Also, I haven't carried a D&B bag in several weeks!   I've been searching for a lightweight tote, with an outside zipper pocket that I can use on the weekends when I take BART to hang with my sister in San Francisco. This BMak tote was on clearance on QVC and I took advantage of EZ Pay day June 9th.  I've had mixed experiences with BMak bags and I was hesitant to try again. But I'm glad I did!  It works well for what I need.  And the front zipper pocket is perfect for my phone, Clipper Card wallet, and tissues.  It's a soft bag so it puddles but that's okay for what I need now. The only thing I miss is a key leash so I can keep my sister's keys where I can see them.  Here's a pic of it a couple of weekends ago at Tully's in San Francisco.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!




Well, I'm glad you are back and found a work around for your computer. &#128515;&#128515; this is a beautiful bag. Love the color for Summer.  Enjoy carrying your beauty today. 

Oh... We love taking mod shots. Glad you enjoy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well, I'm glad you are back and found a work around for your computer. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835; this is a beautiful bag. Love the color for Summer.  Enjoy carrying your beauty today.
> 
> Oh... We love taking mod shots. Glad you enjoy.





Hi PTB!


Thanks! The keyboard works well.  I was getting cramps in my fingers trying to press down on the keys on my laptop.


Thanks again!  I love the color!


I love the mod shots!  If I could convince everyone my camera puts on 60 pounds I'd take mod shots too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> Thanks! The keyboard works well.  I was getting cramps in my fingers trying to press down on the keys on my laptop.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!  I love the color!
> 
> 
> I love the mod shots!  If I could convince everyone my camera puts on 60 pounds I'd take mod shots too!




LMBO!! Girl, we don't care about pounds unless we are talking about how much a Florentine Satchel weighs. We would love to see your bags. Pleeeeease!!!! Lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Nice to "see" you around!
> Sorry to hear about your laptop. I'm glad is working again.
> 
> 
> Love the B.Mak tote! Gorgeous color!
> You make me miss SF! But I'll be there soon...my parents are in town so we will drive  and spend a few days there. DH insisted we flew instead of driving but I like the driving part too (*and then you know me, more space in the trunk of the car that in the suitcase for the handbags...I mean souvenirs *)
> 
> 
> Have you gotten any new MKs or RMs?




Hi MB!


Thanks!  It's great to be "seen" again!


My laptop wasn't working for a few days, even after the rice and one day I just turned it on out of desperation and it worked!  I was so happy!


  I was waiting the part about the trunk space!  I've seen a lot of souvenirs  I know you'll want to take back.  


I'm sure you'll be busy with family but let me know when you're in SF.  I'm there one the weekends (Saturday afternoon to Monday evening.)


I haven't gotten any MK or RM bags.  I won a bid yesterday on an Aimee Kestenberg bag.  I was craving Red and I found a red tote. LOL!  I'll post pics when it arrives. (EDD is 07/09)


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO!! Girl, *we don't care about pounds unless we are talking about how much a Florentine Satchel weighs*. We would love to see your bags. Pleeeeease!!!! Lol




  OK, I'll take a few practice shots first.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted in the DB forum.  My laptop got wet and my DD put it in rice.  It's working now, but there's so much rice under the keys it's hard to type! LOL! (BTW, I think it would have started working again without the rice since it wasn't that wet!)  So I've only posted a couple of quick pics in the MK and RM forums.  I finally got a $10 keyboard from Target and connected it. In the meantime I've been stalking this forum, looking at all the pics of the beautiful handbags and the lovely ladies posing with them.  Also, I haven't carried a D&B bag in several weeks!   I've been searching for a lightweight tote, with an outside zipper pocket that I can use on the weekends when I take BART to hang with my sister in San Francisco. This BMak tote was on clearance on QVC and I took advantage of EZ Pay day June 9th.  I've had mixed experiences with BMak bags and I was hesitant to try again. But I'm glad I did!  It works well for what I need.  And the front zipper pocket is perfect for my phone, Clipper Card wallet, and tissues.  It's a soft bag so it puddles but that's okay for what I need now. The only thing I miss is a key leash so I can keep my sister's keys where I can see them.  Here's a pic of it a couple of weekends ago at Tully's in San Francisco.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!



   HEY chickie!!!   I was wondering where you were lately.   That bag is darling and perfect for summertime!  I'm glad you got the laptop working again.   :kiss:


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> HEY chickie!!!   I was wondering where you were lately.   That bag is darling and perfect for summertime!  I'm glad you got the laptop working again.   :kiss:





Hi Sarah!


Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted in the DB forum.  My laptop got wet and my DD put it in rice.  It's working now, but there's so much rice under the keys it's hard to type! LOL! (BTW, I think it would have started working again without the rice since it wasn't that wet!)  So I've only posted a couple of quick pics in the MK and RM forums.  I finally got a $10 keyboard from Target and connected it. In the meantime I've been stalking this forum, looking at all the pics of the beautiful handbags and the lovely ladies posing with them.  Also, I haven't carried a D&B bag in several weeks!   I've been searching for a lightweight tote, with an outside zipper pocket that I can use on the weekends when I take BART to hang with my sister in San Francisco. This BMak tote was on clearance on QVC and I took advantage of EZ Pay day June 9th.  I've had mixed experiences with BMak bags and I was hesitant to try again. But I'm glad I did!  It works well for what I need.  And the front zipper pocket is perfect for my phone, Clipper Card wallet, and tissues.  It's a soft bag so it puddles but that's okay for what I need now. The only thing I miss is a key leash so I can keep my sister's keys where I can see them.  Here's a pic of it a couple of weekends ago at Tully's in San Francisco.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Gorgeous color, beautiful bag, and I love my BMak bags too!  So sorry about your laptop, glad it is ok!


----------



## cheidel

Another non-Dooney favorite, my Michael Kors Astor Hobo in the luggage color, purchased in 2009 with matching wallet.  Gave her Apple Guard Conditioner and Rain and Stain Repellent treatment yesterday, the leather is very soft now, and she still looks new!  Also had the same bag in black and sold it to a friend 3 years ago, and now I miss her.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO!! Girl, we don't care about pounds unless we are talking about how much a Florentine Satchel weighs. We would love to see your bags. Pleeeeease!!!! Lol



I like that Pcan and I concur!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite, my Michael Kors Astor Hobo in the luggage color, purchased in 2009 with matching wallet.  Gave her Apple Guard Conditioner and Rain and Stain Repellent treatment yesterday, the leather is very soft now, and she still looks new!  Also had the same bag in black and sold it to a friend 3 years ago, and now I miss her.




Oooh... She's pretty! Love that color and matching wallet. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous color, beautiful bag, and I love my BMak bags too!  So sorry about your laptop, glad it is ok!




Thanks C! I really enjoy carrying the BMak bag!  I was so worried I'd have to buy a new laptop.  Since I don't carry it with me when I travel the keyboard is going to work well until I'm ready to replace it.  



cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite, my Michael Kors Astor Hobo in the luggage color, purchased in 2009 with matching wallet.  Gave her Apple Guard Conditioner and Rain and Stain Repellent treatment yesterday, the leather is very soft now, and she still looks new!  Also had the same bag in black and sold it to a friend 3 years ago, and now I miss her.





I love Michael Kors bags! M Kors used to be my second favorite brand next to Dooney but lately I've been carrying MK bags more than Dooney.  I love your Astor Hobo! It really does look new!  Apple Guard works great!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite, my Michael Kors Astor Hobo in the luggage color, purchased in 2009 with matching wallet.  Gave her Apple Guard Conditioner and Rain and Stain Repellent treatment yesterday, the leather is very soft now, and she still looks new!  Also had the same bag in black and sold it to a friend 3 years ago, and now I miss her.



Ooohhh really pretty.  I love the MK nameplate there right in the middle of the studs.  The color is DTF.  I've recently taken a liking to MK bags and added two to my collection.


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh... She's pretty! Love that color and matching wallet. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;


 
Thank you PTB!!


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks C! I really enjoy carrying the BMak bag!  I was so worried I'd have to buy a new laptop.  Since I don't carry it with me when I travel the keyboard is going to work well until I'm ready to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Michael Kors bags! M Kors used to be my second favorite brand next to Dooney but lately I've been carrying MK bags more than Dooney.  I love your Astor Hobo! It really does look new!  Apple Guard works great!


 
Thank you!  MK was also my second favorite next to Dooney!  A couple years ago, I ordered a BMak bag everytime he was on QVC......had about 12 of his bags and sold some of them last year.  I only have 3 or 4 now.  Just remembered I have a yellow BMak Tote I need to use before summer ends.


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhh really pretty.  I love the MK nameplate there right in the middle of the studs.  The color is DTF.  I've recently taken a liking to MK bags and added two to my collection.


 
Thank you!  The MK Astor Collection was my favorite, wish he would bring them back!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

This is my favoriate Coach bag!!! Ms Caroline!!!


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my favoriate Coach bag!!! Ms Caroline!!!




Beautiful as always, Pookie. &#128059;

Twins as you know. If I had to keep only 1 Coach, Caroline would be it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Beautiful as always, Pookie. &#55357;&#56379;
> 
> Twins as you know. If I had to keep only 1 Coach, Caroline would be it.


 
Thanks Poo - same for me - she is the BEST out of my three


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Beautiful as always, Pookie. &#128059;
> 
> Twins as you know. If I had to keep only 1 Coach, Caroline would be it.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks Poo - same for me - she is the BEST out of my three



Add me to the Caroline lovers list!  I don't have mushroom (yet!) but my Buffalo Butt Caroline and I will never part!  Ultramarine Caroline ain't leaving either!


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my favoriate Coach bag!!! Ms Caroline!!!



Woman, you are gorgeous.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Add me to the Caroline lovers list!  I don't have mushroom (yet!) but my Buffalo Butt Caroline and I will never part!  Ultramarine Caroline ain't leaving either!


 

SISTER - All my Carolines are staying - Next to Lindsey She is my favoriate Coach bag...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Woman, you are gorgeous.


 

Awww Thanks Lady bug


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> SISTER - All my Carolines are staying - Next to Lindsey She is my favoriate Coach bag...


Haven't seen you rocking a Lindsey in a while Sis...bring 'em out!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Haven't seen you rocking a Lindsey in a while Sis...bring 'em out!


 

Yes they been sleeping long enough - I only have two gathered


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my favoriate Coach bag!!! Ms Caroline!!!




That's a gorgeous bag and you are looking good in that dress!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Woman, you are gorgeous.




Very!!! Love the look.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my favoriate Coach bag!!! Ms Caroline!!!




Gurl!!!!! You look hawttt x82. I love the dress and Ms Caroline is all that. That color is perfect. I'm going back to the outlet either today or tomorrow and may just stop in Coach. Is this a bag they sell at the outlet??


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> That's a gorgeous bag and you are looking good in that dress!!


 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gurl!!!!! You look hawttt x82. I love the dress and Ms Caroline is all that. That color is perfect. I'm going back to the outlet either today or tomorrow and may just stop in Coach. Is this a bag they sell at the outlet??


 

Thanks GURLLLL!!!!
Coach sends their deleted full price bags to outlet and I got her way back when.....she long gone but she heavvvvvvyyyyy !!! I did get a deal on there - she was 1200 but u know I didnt pay that - I paid $300 or lil more than that - I think.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks GURLLLL!!!!
> Coach sends their deleted full price bags to outlet and I got her way back when.....she long gone but she heavvvvvvyyyyy !!! I did get a deal on there - she was 1200 but u know I didnt pay that - I paid $300 or lil more than that - I think.....




Ooooh ok...  Gurl!!!!??? 

$1200???? I didn't know Coach made bags that expensive. Well she looks like a $1200 bag. It's beautiful and sooooo classy!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ooooh ok...  Gurl!!!!???
> 
> $1200???? I didn't know Coach made bags that expensive. Well she looks like a $1200 bag. It's beautiful and sooooo classy!!


 

LAUGH OUT LOUD
Coach makes bags that are 10k plus 

I dont pay FP for coach bags - when they hit outlet - BOOM I get then!!!!


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my favoriate Coach bag!!! Ms Caroline!!!


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


 

THANK you!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my favoriate Coach bag!!! Ms Caroline!!!



Love your Caroline!
And as always...looking good GF!


----------



## Pixie RN

WOW!!!! You and Miss Caroline absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Love your Caroline!
> And as always...looking good GF!



Thanks MB!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Pixie RN said:


> WOW!!!! You and Miss Caroline absolutely stunning!!!!!


Thanks P


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LAUGH OUT LOUD
> Coach makes bags that are 10k plus
> 
> I dont pay FP for coach bags - when they hit outlet - BOOM I get then!!!!




What???? 10k!!! You are smart... Rack up at the Outlet girl and have some money in your pocket.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my favoriate Coach bag!!! Ms Caroline!!!



You and Caroline got it goin' on.


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my favoriate Coach bag!!! Ms Caroline!!!



Wow
 Love the Woven
and you look amazing


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my favoriate Coach bag!!! Ms Caroline!!!



Love your Caroline and your dress!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Love your Caroline and your dress!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> Wow
> Love the Woven
> and you look amazing


Thank you


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my favoriate Coach bag!!! Ms Caroline!!!


Pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!


Thanks Lady H


----------



## MaryBel

My Brahmins are here


Monaco Duxbury satchel
Lyon Roses Norah and matching wallet in silver
All day tote in enamel. Love the eye on the back!


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my favoriate Coach bag!!! Ms Caroline!!!





Mornin' CFC!


I love Ms Caroline!  And I love the outfit!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> My Brahmins are here
> Monaco Duxbury satchel
> Lyon Roses Norah and matching wallet in silver
> All day tote in enamel. Love the eye on the back!



Gorgeous!   Great choices, MB!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My Brahmins are here
> 
> 
> Monaco Duxbury satchel
> Lyon Roses Norah and matching wallet in silver
> All day tote in enamel. Love the eye on the back!





Mornin' MB!


You never disappoint!  I love all your new Brahmin bags!  I especially love Norah and her matching wallet!


Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, here's my loot from the KS 25% off sale.  Charles Street "Audrey" and wallet in deep blaze color.      It's actually a perfect cherry red color, though it is photographing a little orangey for some reason.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   Great choices, MB!!



Thanks Sarah!



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB!
> 
> 
> You never disappoint!  I love all your new Brahmin bags!  I especially love Norah and her matching wallet!
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks SIUMom! I think my favorite is the Monaco! That's surprising since you'd think is the aqua tote but that white and black combo is gorgeous! The white part is saffiano leather so the leaves really stand out.


Funny story about the wallet, I was undecided about getting it, so I asked the SA to put on hold while I decide. She forgot and processed it with the rest of the order. I noticed when I saw the receipt, but decided to keep it instead of sending it back. It's a checkbook wallet, so it has the separate checkbook cover in the silver roses leather and the Brahmin pen.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's my loot from the KS 25% off sale.  Charles Street "Audrey" and wallet in deep blaze color.      It's actually a perfect cherry red color, though it is photographing a little orangey for some reason.





She's gorgeous Sarah! Now hide it before SIU Mom sees it


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SIUMom! I think my favorite is the Monaco! That's surprising since you'd think is the aqua tote but that white and black combo is gorgeous! The white part is saffiano leather so the leaves really stand out.
> 
> 
> Funny story about the wallet, I was undecided about getting it, so I asked the SA to put on hold while I decide. She forgot and processed it with the rest of the order. I noticed when I saw the receipt, but decided to keep it instead of sending it back. It's a checkbook wallet, so it has the separate checkbook cover in the silver roses leather and the Brahmin pen.





I am surprised the Monaco is your favorite!  I would have picked the aqua tote.  But I can see why you love the Monaco.


Hahaha!  Now there's an excuse I'm going to use one day; "The SA rung it up by accident!"


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's my loot from the KS 25% off sale.  Charles Street "Audrey" and wallet in deep blaze color.      It's actually a perfect cherry red color, though it is photographing a little orangey for some reason.





MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Sarah! Now hide it before SIU Mom sees it




TOO LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mornin' Sarah!  I love your KS combo.  I've been eyeballing Audrey lately.  I saw a pic of it in the KS Forum, but I never saw it in Cherry Red.  I really LOVE her!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I am surprised the Monaco is your favorite!  I would have picked the aqua tote.  But I can see why you love the Monaco.
> 
> 
> Hahaha!  Now there's an excuse I'm going to use one day; "The SA rung it up by accident!"


I know it's difficult to believe coming from me, but it was really an accident and since I would have to mail it back if I want to return it, too much trouble and she's gorgeous, so she's staying. I'll try to be good somewhere else.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' CFC!
> 
> 
> I love Ms Caroline!  And I love the outfit!


GM friend. Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's my loot from the KS 25% off sale.  Charles Street "Audrey" and wallet in deep blaze color.      It's actually a perfect cherry red color, though it is photographing a little orangey for some reason.


Damnnnnnnnn. Sexy sexy sexy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> My Brahmins are here
> 
> 
> Monaco Duxbury satchel
> Lyon Roses Norah and matching wallet in silver
> All day tote in enamel. Love the eye on the back!


They nicccccccccce


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They nicccccccccce





Thank you GF!


----------



## DooneyDucky

OMG- I LOVE Audrey! I didn't realize the leather would be so soft looking. I'm seeing cherry red on my monitor.


The Brahmin's! Gorgeous! The Norah is my fave.


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel
They are all so pretty and so very different. I will be right "up" to Washingtion St. to make you a deal on the Enamel Tote.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's my loot from the KS 25% off sale.  Charles Street "Audrey" and wallet in deep blaze color.      It's actually a perfect cherry red color, though it is photographing a little orangey for some reason.



Beautiful, Sarah. Such a pretty red. The blue striped lining really shows a pretty red this is when the bag is open.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> My Brahmins are here
> 
> 
> Monaco Duxbury satchel
> Lyon Roses Norah and matching wallet in silver
> All day tote in enamel. Love the eye on the back!



Oh MaryBel, all three are beautiful but I especially love the Norah!  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's my loot from the KS 25% off sale.  Charles Street "Audrey" and wallet in deep blaze color.      It's actually a perfect cherry red color, though it is photographing a little orangey for some reason.



Lovely Sarah!  Looks cherry red to me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Sarah! Now hide it before SIU Mom sees it





RuedeNesle said:


> TOO LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mornin' Sarah!  I love your KS combo.  I've been eyeballing Audrey lately.  I saw a pic of it in the KS Forum, but I never saw it in Cherry Red.  I really LOVE her!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Damnnnnnnnn. Sexy sexy sexy





DooneyDucky said:


> OMG- I LOVE Audrey! I didn't realize the leather would be so soft looking. I'm seeing cherry red on my monitor.





Pixie RN said:


> Beautiful, Sarah. Such a pretty red. The blue striped lining really shows a pretty red this is when the bag is open.





elbgrl said:


> Lovely Sarah!  Looks cherry red to me.



Thanks, y'all.     The leather is squishy and fabulous!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My Brahmins are here
> 
> 
> Monaco Duxbury satchel
> Lyon Roses Norah and matching wallet in silver
> All day tote in enamel. Love the eye on the back!




All are gorgeous MaryBel!  I love the Monaco. It looks so fun. The eyes are my favorite on the Brahmin crocos. Enjoy your new goodies.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's my loot from the KS 25% off sale.  Charles Street "Audrey" and wallet in deep blaze color.      It's actually a perfect cherry red color, though it is photographing a little orangey for some reason.




Audrey is so beautiful! The leather looks amazing. Enjoy them.


----------



## cheidel

MaryBel said:


> My Brahmins are here
> 
> 
> Monaco Duxbury satchel
> Lyon Roses Norah and matching wallet in silver
> All day tote in enamel. Love the eye on the back!



All 3 are stunning, especially love the Norah it's gorgeous!!!!  The Anywhere Weekender is still on my Wish List!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's my loot from the KS 25% off sale.  Charles Street "Audrey" and wallet in deep blaze color.      It's actually a perfect cherry red color, though it is photographing a little orangey for some reason.


Beautiful, lovely color!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> My Brahmins are here
> 
> 
> Monaco Duxbury satchel
> Lyon Roses Norah and matching wallet in silver
> All day tote in enamel. Love the eye on the back!



MaryBel
You always find such great bags the All day color is soooooo beautiful.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's my loot from the KS 25% off sale.  Charles Street "Audrey" and wallet in deep blaze color.      It's actually a perfect cherry red color, though it is photographing a little orangey for some reason.



Sarah
Love this bag and color,  think I saw this in black at Nordstroms from across the store and she was sitting like a crown jewel on a pedestal - it was that striking.
Congrats on such a beauty.
Happy 4th to you and yours!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Audrey is so beautiful! The leather looks amazing. Enjoy them.


Thanks!



cheidel said:


> Beautiful, lovely color!


Thank you!



hopi said:


> Sarah
> Love this bag and color,  think I saw this in black at Nordstroms from across the store and she was sitting like a crown jewel on a pedestal - it was that striking.
> Congrats on such a beauty.
> Happy 4th to you and yours!


 Hey hopi!  I have to admit, the black one caught my eye first... a gorgeous reveal on the KS forum.     Of course, the black isn't on sale, so I "made do" with the red one.    Happy 4th to you, too!!   :kiss:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I saw this bag at the MK outlet. I'm not a big MK fan but I thought this bag was beautiful. I was allllllmost tempted.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

They had 2 different color combos. 
Here's the the other.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Gucci Orange Disco Soho


----------



## Weekend shopper

PcanTannedBty said:


> They had 2 different color combos.
> Here's the the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2676185



The white trim really compliments the MK pattern.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> They had 2 different color combos.
> Here's the the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2676185


I likie


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I likie




Dooney has me spoiled with all the sales. That bag is $249. I can't see myself paying that much for a bag again. And now that I'm in outlet capital of the world, i really can't see paying that price. The Clayton is my next big one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Weekend shopper said:


> The white trim really compliments the MK pattern.




I like that combo too!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I saw this bag at the MK outlet. I'm not a big MK fan but I thought this bag was beautiful. I was allllllmost tempted.
> 
> View attachment 2676180



Nice!  One thing about the MK outlet...no refunds.  Always remember that when shopping there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Weekend shopper said:


> Gucci Orange Disco Soho
> View attachment 2676186



   Wow.  Looooove Gucci.


----------



## Weekend shopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow.  Looooove Gucci.



Thank you  Going to cut the tags and wear her today. By the way I like your Avatar


----------



## MiaBorsa

Weekend shopper said:


> By the way I like your Avatar



Thanks.  That bag in my avatar was an anniversary gift from my hubby.


----------



## Twoboyz

Weekend shopper said:


> Gucci Orange Disco Soho
> View attachment 2676186



Wow!  Really nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> They had 2 different color combos.
> Here's the the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2676185



Those are really cute.  I think they are Dooney inspired with the belting.  Maybe that's what caught your Dooneynista eye.  :giggles:  I find I am drawn to the MK bags with belting....and I wonder why..  hmmmmm.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Twoboyz said:


> Wow!  Really nice.



Thank you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!  One thing about the MK outlet...no refunds.  Always remember that when shopping there.




Oh wow!! I didn't know that. Good to know if I EVER decide to buy another MK &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Those are really cute.  I think they are Dooney inspired with the belting.  Maybe that's what caught your Dooneynista eye.  :giggles:  I find I am drawn to the MK bags with belting....and I wonder why..  hmmmmm.




Lol... U might be right! That was the only bag in the entire store that caught my attention. Yup... Must have been the Dooneynista eye. Lol


----------



## cheidel

Weekend shopper said:


> Gucci Orange Disco Soho
> View attachment 2676186


 
Gorgeous, lovely color!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, lovely color!!!



Thank you


----------



## accessorygirl2

Picked up 2 little treats today at Marshalls while gift shopping: 2 small wristlets, one in black signature fabric and one in mirror metallic, color 'nickel'. These wristlets are so great for a night out. They hold a phone and a couple of cards. Perfect size, stays tight to wrist and fits in your hand for security.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2677229
> 
> Picked up 2 little treats today at Marshalls while gift shopping: 2 small wristlets, one in black signature fabric and one in mirror metallic, color 'nickel'. These wristlets are so great for a night out. They hold a phone and a couple of cards. Perfect size, stays tight to wrist and fits in your hand for security.




Those are so cute! I love wristlets. So handy but still cute.


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2677229
> 
> Picked up 2 little treats today at Marshalls while gift shopping: 2 small wristlets, one in black signature fabric and one in mirror metallic, color 'nickel'. These wristlets are so great for a night out. They hold a phone and a couple of cards. Perfect size, stays tight to wrist and fits in your hand for security.




Cute finds at Marshalls.


----------



## MaryBel

DooneyDucky said:


> The Brahmin's! Gorgeous! The Norah is my fave.




Thanks DD!



Pixie RN said:


> MaryBel
> They are all so pretty and so very different. I will be right "up" to Washingtion St. to make you a deal on the Enamel Tote.




Thanks Pixie!



elbgrl said:


> Oh MaryBel, all three are beautiful but I especially love the Norah!  Congrats and enjoy.




Thanks Rosie!



Twoboyz said:


> All are gorgeous MaryBel!  I love the Monaco. It looks so fun. The eyes are my favorite on the Brahmin crocos. Enjoy your new goodies.




Thanks TB! I too love the eyes!



cheidel said:


> All 3 are stunning, especially love the Norah it's gorgeous!!!!  The Anywhere Weekender is still on my Wish List!




Thank you cheidel!






hopi said:


> MaryBel
> You always find such great bags the All day color is soooooo beautiful.




Thanks Hopi!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I finally moved into my Coach Madison hobo in tan.     I bought her a few months ago but only cut her tags today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I finally moved into my Coach Madison hobo in tan.     I bought her a few months ago but only cut her tags today.




Gorg, gorg and gorg! Love that color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I finally moved into my Coach Madison hobo in tan.     I bought her a few months ago but only cut her tags today.




Mornin' Sarah!


I LOVE your combo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2677229
> 
> Picked up 2 little treats today at Marshalls while gift shopping: 2 small wristlets, one in black signature fabric and one in mirror metallic, color 'nickel'. These wristlets are so great for a night out. They hold a phone and a couple of cards. Perfect size, stays tight to wrist and fits in your hand for security.





Cute wristlets AG!  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Weekend shopper said:


> Gucci Orange Disco Soho
> View attachment 2676186





LOVE!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorg, gorg and gorg! Love that color.


 Thanks, girlie!!




RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> I LOVE your combo!


 Mornin' yourself!!!  (Except it's afternoon here, haha.)   Thank you...I don't know why I haven't carried this bag before.  Beck said she ordered one a few days ago which reminded me that I had one...oops!! :giggles:  Let's see your new Aimee bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2677229
> 
> Picked up 2 little treats today at Marshalls while gift shopping: 2 small wristlets, one in black signature fabric and one in mirror metallic, color 'nickel'. These wristlets are so great for a night out. They hold a phone and a couple of cards. Perfect size, stays tight to wrist and fits in your hand for security.


Cute wristlets!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

RuedeNesle said:


> LOVE!



Thank you


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girlie!!
> 
> 
> Mornin' yourself!!!  (Except it's afternoon here, haha.)   Thank you...I don't know why I haven't carried this bag before.  Beck said she ordered one a few days ago which reminded me that I had one...oops!! :giggles:  Let's see your new Aimee bag!




It's hard getting used to Pacific Time.  I miss a lot of shows and I have to remember to call my Illinois family and friends before 7pm PT!


I took pics of Aimee.  I don't think they did the bag justice, but I'll post them now.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> It's hard getting used to Pacific Time.  I miss a lot of shows and I have to remember to call my Illinois family and friends before 7pm PT!
> 
> 
> I took pics of Aimee.  I don't think they did the bag justice, but I'll post them now.




I know what u mean! I just came from Pacific to Eastern time. I hate that shows come on so late. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## RuedeNesle

I was jonesin' for a red bag with an outside zipper pocket and came across this one on QVC.  It's selling for $199 (A234247), so I decided to check out ebay first and saw this one.  I was the only bidder.  Won it for $72.99!  


Received Aimee yesterday.  Would have been nice to carry her over the 4th of July weekend, but she still arrived 2 days earlier than the EDD so I'm very happy to be carrying her now!




Sorry for the quick pics.  She's really pretty in person!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> It's hard getting used to Pacific Time.  I miss a lot of shows and I have to remember to call my Illinois family and friends before 7pm PT!
> 
> 
> I took pics of Aimee.  I don't think they did the bag justice, but I'll post them now.



  I can't wait to see!!  (OK, nevermind...I see.  HAHA)

And yeah, the time zone thing...ack.  While we were traveling in the moho, I never could figure out what time it was.  Especially in Arizona, where they don't go on Daylight Savings time.   I was always like, "WHAT TIME IS IT?????"


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I was jonesin' for a red bag with an outside zipper pocket and came across this one on QVC.  It's selling for $199 (A234247), so I decided to check out ebay first and saw this one.  I was the only bidder.  Won it for $72.99!
> 
> Received Aimee yesterday.  Would have been nice to carry her over the 4th of July weekend, but she still arrived 2 days earlier than the EDD so I'm very happy to be carrying her now!
> 
> Sorry for the quick pics.  She's really pretty in person!



OMG, she's a beauty, RdN!!!      What a deal you got on that one.   And what a surprise....   *RED*!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know what u mean! I just came from Pacific to Eastern time. I hate that shows come on so late. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;





It's crazy, right?  You don't think about it until you're doing your "normal" activities.  I'm going to have to set my alarm to get up to watch Football on Sundays!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, she's a beauty, RdN!!!      What a deal you got on that one.   And what a surprise....   *RED*!!!




Thanks Sarah! I was so happy no one else placed a bid and I was able to get her at the starting bid.  


You sound like my sister!  The package was delivered to her place.  When I opened the box she said "Oh! Red!  What a surprise!"


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I can't wait to see!!  (OK, nevermind...I see.  HAHA)
> 
> And yeah, the time zone thing...ack.  While we were traveling in the moho, I never could figure out what time it was.  Especially in Arizona, where they don't go on Daylight Savings time.   I was always like, "WHAT TIME IS IT?????"


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I finally moved into my Coach Madison hobo in tan.     I bought her a few months ago but only cut her tags today.


Very pretty, love the color!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I finally moved into my Coach Madison hobo in tan.     I bought her a few months ago but only cut her tags today.




Absolutely love that color!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I was jonesin' for a red bag with an outside zipper pocket and came across this one on QVC.  It's selling for $199 (A234247), so I decided to check out ebay first and saw this one.  I was the only bidder.  Won it for $72.99!
> 
> 
> Received Aimee yesterday.  Would have been nice to carry her over the 4th of July weekend, but she still arrived 2 days earlier than the EDD so I'm very happy to be carrying her now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quick pics.  She's really pretty in person!




Love it! You're right, it would have been perfect for the 4th of July


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> I was jonesin' for a red bag with an outside zipper pocket and came across this one on QVC.  It's selling for $199 (A234247), so I decided to check out ebay first and saw this one.  I was the only bidder.  Won it for $72.99!
> 
> 
> Received Aimee yesterday.  Would have been nice to carry her over the 4th of July weekend, but she still arrived 2 days earlier than the EDD so I'm very happy to be carrying her now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quick pics.  She's really pretty in person!





Gurl stop!!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I finally moved into my Coach Madison hobo in tan.     I bought her a few months ago but only cut her tags today.



She's a beauty Sarah


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> I was jonesin' for a red bag with an outside zipper pocket and came across this one on QVC.  It's selling for $199 (A234247), so I decided to check out ebay first and saw this one.  I was the only bidder.  Won it for $72.99!
> 
> 
> Received Aimee yesterday.  Would have been nice to carry her over the 4th of July weekend, but she still arrived 2 days earlier than the EDD so I'm very happy to be carrying her now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quick pics.  She's really pretty in person!



Amazing price,  Pretty shape and color, love when gratification is quick!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, love the color!





Twoboyz said:


> Absolutely love that color!





hopi said:


> She's a beauty Sarah



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Love it! You're right, it would have been perfect for the 4th of July




Hi TB! 


Thanks! I think it would have been perfect too!  I was thinking about her all weekend! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Gurl stop!!! Gorgeous!!!!




Hi PTB!
Thanks so much!



hopi said:


> Amazing price,  Pretty shape and color, love when gratification is quick!!





Hi Hopi!  


Thanks! I can't believe how lucky I got on the price.  And I'm really happy she arrived early!


----------



## Weekend shopper

RuedeNesle said:


> I was jonesin' for a red bag with an outside zipper pocket and came across this one on QVC.  It's selling for $199 (A234247), so I decided to check out ebay first and saw this one.  I was the only bidder.  Won it for $72.99!
> 
> 
> Received Aimee yesterday.  Would have been nice to carry her over the 4th of July weekend, but she still arrived 2 days earlier than the EDD so I'm very happy to be carrying her now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quick pics.  She's really pretty in person!



Ms. Red is gorgeous!   Congrats and enjoy her


----------



## RuedeNesle

Weekend shopper said:


> Ms. Red is gorgeous!   Congrats and enjoy her





Mornin' WS!


Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mornin'!


I was browsing ShopHQ.com this morning and a Prix De Dressage hobo bag I had been eyeballin' for a while is now on clearance!  AND they have it in RED!  I just had to get it! ( There's always room for one more red bag, right?)  Free shipping also, which is great because ShopHQ does not refund shipping on returns.  EDD is 07/22. #714-785 if the link below doesn't work.  You know I'll post pics when it arrives!


http://www.shophq.com/OFFER/?track=-20301;&action=View&offercode=714-785&cm_re=Search-_-family-_-N


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> 
> I was browsing ShopHQ.com this morning and a Prix De Dressage hobo bag I had been eyeballin' for a while is now on clearance!  AND they have it in RED!  I just had to get it! ( There's always room for one more red bag, right?)  Free shipping also, which is great because ShopHQ does not refund shipping on returns.  EDD is 07/22. #714-785 if the link below doesn't work.  You know I'll post pics when it arrives!
> 
> 
> http://www.shophq.com/OFFER/?track=-20301;&action=View&offercode=714-785&cm_re=Search-_-family-_-N




Cute!  They are showing the red as sold out so I hope you snagged it in time.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Cute!  They are showing the red as sold out so I hope you snagged it in time.







Mornin' TB!


When I clicked the link in my post to make sure it was working I saw red was sold out.  I quickly checked my order status to make sure it was processing and I selected red, which it is and I did! I was feeling a little buyer's remorse at first because I just bought the red Aimee bag, but when I saw the red Prix bag is now sold out I knew it was meant for me to get her!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> When I clicked the link in my post to make sure it was working I saw red was sold out.  I quickly checked my order status to make sure it was processing and I selected red, which it is and I did! I was feeling a little buyer's remorse at first because I just bought the red Aimee bag, but when I saw the red Prix bag is now sold out I knew it was meant for me to get her!




I can't wait to hear your thoughts on her and pictures! I'm glad you got her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to hear your thoughts on her and pictures! I'm glad you got her.




I'll post as soon as she arrives!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'll post as soon as she arrives!




Yay!  Thank you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!  Thank you





  Thanks for being happy for me! I can't wait to get her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> I was browsing ShopHQ.com this morning and a Prix De Dressage hobo bag I had been eyeballin' for a while is now on clearance!  AND they have it in RED!  I just had to get it! ( There's always room for one more red bag, right?)  Free shipping also, which is great because ShopHQ does not refund shipping on returns.  EDD is 07/22. #714-785 if the link below doesn't work.  You know I'll post pics when it arrives!
> 
> 
> http://www.shophq.com/OFFER/?track=-20301;&action=View&offercode=714-785&cm_re=Search-_-family-_-N



   What a deal, girl!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> What a deal, girl!


Afternoon Sarah!


I couldn't believe my luck! I've been checking out this bag since it debuted.  Timing is everything!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Afternoon Sarah!
> 
> I couldn't believe my luck! I've been checking out this bag since it debuted.  Timing is everything!



That's a great price on that bag!  I can't wait to hear your review since I haven't seen one of those IRL.   

And I'm pretty psyched myself today.  I got a "Loyallist" email from Bloomies; 25% off sale merchandise site-wide.  I found a Coach Borough bag in tan for $418, plus 25%, plus 5% cash back from Discover Card, no tax and free shipping!!      So the net price is $297 for a $600 purse....woot!!!   (C4C is right...they ALWAYS go on sale.) 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ugh-bag-in-retro-glove-tan-leather?ID=1007397


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> That's a great price on that bag!  I can't wait to hear your review since I haven't seen one of those IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm pretty psyched myself today.  I got a "Loyallist" email from Bloomies; 25% off sale merchandise site-wide.  I found a Coach Borough bag in tan for $418, plus 25%, plus 5% cash back from Discover Card, no tax and free shipping!!      So the net price is $297 for a $600 purse....woot!!!   (C4C is right...they ALWAYS go on sale.)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ugh-bag-in-retro-glove-tan-leather?ID=1007397




Those are so pretty, and 1/2 off is great!! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> That's a great price on that bag!  I can't wait to hear your review since I haven't seen one of those IRL.
> 
> And I'm pretty psyched myself today.  I got a "Loyallist" email from Bloomies; 25% off sale merchandise site-wide.  I found a Coach Borough bag in tan for $418, plus 25%, plus 5% cash back from Discover Card, no tax and free shipping!!      So the net price is $297 for a $600 purse....woot!!!   (C4C is right...they ALWAYS go on sale.)
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ugh-bag-in-retro-glove-tan-leather?ID=1007397





I can't wait to see it IRL either. The reviews are positive, but I'm also concerned about it being too heavy for me to carry when I'm walking the streets of San Francisco. LOL! I'll post pics and my review as soon as she arrives!


WOW! What a deal on your Borough bag! I love when that happens!  I can't wait to see pics when you get her.  I get the Loyallist emails too but I've been deleting them.  I need to (no I don't!) open them first.


Congrats on your coup!


----------



## cheidel

My "favorite" bag, large *Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Francesca Q Tote* in gunmetal (which is a pretty grey).  I love this bag so much, I also purchased it in black.  Purchased both in 2011 from Nordies....I have conditioned once and treated with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, she still looks like new, and a great travel bag also.  Also, attached a web pic to show the true color.  Hope MJ brings back the Bordeaux and Electric Blue colors this Fall, both are on my Wish List!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Those are so pretty, and 1/2 off is great!! Can't wait to see it.


  Me too!!    



RuedeNesle said:


> I can't wait to see it IRL either. The reviews are positive, but I'm also concerned about it being too heavy for me to carry when I'm walking the streets of San Francisco. LOL! I'll post pics and my review as soon as she arrives!
> 
> WOW! What a deal on your Borough bag! I love when that happens!  I can't wait to see pics when you get her.  I get the Loyallist emails too but I've been deleting them.  I need to (no I don't!) open them first.
> 
> Congrats on your coup!


Thanks, girl!   I guess we'll be hanging out on the "waiting for UPS" thread.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> My "favorite" bag, large *Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Francesca Q Tote* in gunmetal (which is a pretty grey).  I love this bag so much, I also purchased it in black.  Purchased both in 2011 from Nordies....I have conditioned once and treated with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, she still looks like new, and a great travel bag also.  Also, attached a web pic to show the true color.  Hope MJ brings back the Bordeaux and Electric Blue colors this Fall, both are on my Wish List!!!



Love that bag.  I have the Fran, which is a little smaller I think.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Me too!!
> 
> Thanks, girl!   I guess we'll be hanging out on the "waiting for UPS" thread.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> My "favorite" bag, large *Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Francesca Q Tote* in gunmetal (which is a pretty grey).  I love this bag so much, I also purchased it in black.  Purchased both in 2011 from Nordies....I have conditioned once and treated with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, she still looks like new, and a great travel bag also.  Also, attached a web pic to show the true color.  Hope MJ brings back the Bordeaux and Electric Blue colors this Fall, both are on my Wish List!!!




Beautiful girlfriend!!! I love how the handle and strap look on it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> My "favorite" bag, large *Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Francesca Q Tote* in gunmetal (which is a pretty grey).  I love this bag so much, I also purchased it in black.  Purchased both in 2011 from Nordies....I have conditioned once and treated with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, she still looks like new, and a great travel bag also.  Also, attached a web pic to show the true color.  Hope MJ brings back the Bordeaux and Electric Blue colors this Fall, both are on my Wish List!!!




This is another bag that haunts me every now and then.  When I see it I'm so tempted to get it, but I either just bought a bag, or I'm jonesin' for another bag more.  This is one I'll probably end up getting on ebay one day because it's no longer being sold retail and I still haven't gotten out of my system.


LOVE your tote!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> My "favorite" bag, large *Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Francesca Q Tote* in gunmetal (which is a pretty grey).  I love this bag so much, I also purchased it in black.  Purchased both in 2011 from Nordies....I have conditioned once and treated with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, she still looks like new, and a great travel bag also.  Also, attached a web pic to show the true color.  Hope MJ brings back the Bordeaux and Electric Blue colors this Fall, both are on my Wish List!!!




Very cute. Love that color. I bet it goes with everything.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that bag.  I have the Fran, which is a little smaller I think.


 
Great, now you know why I love it too!   Yes, the Fran is the smaller version, the Francesca is huge.


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful girlfriend!!! I love how the handle and strap look on it.


 
Thank you, actually the handles fit great on my shoulder, I rarely use the strap.


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> This is another bag that haunts me every now and then.  When I see it I'm so tempted to get it, but I either just bought a bag, or I'm jonesin' for another bag more.  This is one I'll probably end up getting on ebay one day because it's no longer being sold retail and I still haven't gotten out of my system.
> 
> 
> LOVE your tote!


 
Oh, it is still sold retail currently at....Nordies, Bloomingdales, Zappos, and Neiman Marcus!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute. Love that color. I bet it goes with everything.


 
Thank you, yes it pretty much goes with everything!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> My "favorite" bag, large *Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Francesca Q Tote* in gunmetal (which is a pretty grey).  I love this bag so much, I also purchased it in black.  Purchased both in 2011 from Nordies....I have conditioned once and treated with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, she still looks like new, and a great travel bag also.  Also, attached a web pic to show the true color.  Hope MJ brings back the Bordeaux and Electric Blue colors this Fall, both are on my Wish List!!!



Such a pretty shade of grey. You know I will fall for it too!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a pretty shade of grey. You know I will fall for it too!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> Oh, it is still sold retail currently at....Nordies, Bloomingdales, Zappos, and Neiman Marcus!







Mornin' C!


I know it's still available now, but by the time I decide I really "need" this bag it probably won't be in those stores.  I have a few bags I've had to get on ebay because I sat on the fence way too long.


----------



## SandraElle

cheidel said:


> My "favorite" bag, large *Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Francesca Q Tote* in gunmetal (which is a pretty grey).  I love this bag so much, I also purchased it in black.  Purchased both in 2011 from Nordies....I have conditioned once and treated with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, she still looks like new, and a great travel bag also.  Also, attached a web pic to show the true color.  Hope MJ brings back the Bordeaux and Electric Blue colors this Fall, both are on my Wish List!!!


 
Snooping around online looking at them. What a beautiful design...absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' C!
> 
> 
> I know it's still available now, but by the time I decide I really "need" this bag it probably won't be in those stores.  I have a few bags I've had to get on ebay because I sat on the fence way too long.


LOL...well I also want it in Bordeaux and indigo.....but like you, sat on the fence too long a year ago when Nordies had the blue one on sale.  When I decided to pull the trigger it was sold out.   Lovely bag, and the leather is soft, yet durable and a great travel bag!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

SandraElle said:


> Snooping around online looking at them. What a beautiful design...absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you, it is very large, which I love.  But the Fran is an option for those who prefer smaller bags.  Holds up great in any kind of weather.  I continue to switch out the black and the gunmetal until I find it in a couple more colors.  Hoping new colors arrive for Fall.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

These are not MY NON-DOONEY favs but thought I'd share with you all. I'm out bag "window shopping" at Belk. Kinda looks like the LV Damier Abene print. Not sure what I think of that.


----------



## SandraElle

PcanTannedBty said:


> These are not MY NON-DOONEY favs but thought I'd share with you all. I'm out bag "window shopping" at Belk. Kinda looks like the LV Damier Abene print. Not sure what I think of that.
> 
> View attachment 2686214
> View attachment 2686215


 
A couple months ago...and without having much knowledge of the Damier Ebene pattern...I ordered this "inspired by DE" pattern in an MK Jet Set tote. I returned it 20 minutes after delivery because I couldn't stand the thought of supporting (or carrying) a blatant knockoff. If I decide I can't live without it, I'll order the real thing.

But that's just me. Not sure what others will think but this pattern sure caused an uproar over on the LV forum.


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> These are not MY NON-DOONEY favs but thought I'd share with you all. I'm out bag "window shopping" at Belk. Kinda looks like the LV Damier Abene print. Not sure what I think of that.
> 
> View attachment 2686214
> View attachment 2686215




I would just buy the bloody LV Damier.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> A couple months ago...and without having much knowledge of the Damier Ebene pattern...I ordered this "inspired by DE" pattern in an MK Jet Set tote. I returned it 20 minutes after delivery because I couldn't stand the thought of supporting (or carrying) a blatant knockoff. If I decide I can't live without it, I'll order the real thing.
> 
> But that's just me. Not sure what others will think but this pattern sure caused an uproar over on the LV forum.




I can imagine that it did create a fuss ... It threw me off when I first saw it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> I would just buy the bloody LV Damier.




Lol... Me too!! Though I like the style of the bag, It's just too close for me.


----------



## DooneyDucky

I first saw that bag in blue at Dillard's the other day and let me tell you, I love that thing! I don't even care if it's a wannabe LV. It's a beauty and I've never even seen the LV version.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DooneyDucky said:


> I first saw that bag in blue at Dillard's the other day and let me tell you, I love that thing! I don't even care if it's a wannabe LV. It's a beauty and I've never even seen the LV version.




I feel ya DD!! It is a beautiful bag that's why it caught my eye. I'm not an LV or MK fan so... &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> I. I'm not an LV or MK fan so... &#128515;&#128515;



Neither am I. 
I do have a DE raincoat that I inherited but I rarely wear it since people go gaga over it whereever I go. I try to stay away from the LV crazies which is why I want to buy some new luggage to replace my LV.


----------



## Nebo

I never really liked the whole LV  famous insignia or color. Im really not a fan of that brown.. MK is a no no, too many people here wear it. Mostly fakes, which drives me nuts. I would much rather buy Fossil bag on sale at the outlet to have a good leather bag, then buy a fake MK/LV.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just got my Rebecca Minkoff "Cupid" satchel in the almond color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

DooneyDucky said:


> I first saw that bag in blue at Dillard's the other day and let me tell you, I love that thing! I don't even care if it's a wannabe LV. It's a beauty and I've never even seen the LV version.



I'm with you, DD.  If I like something, I buy it.  I don't worry about what anyone thinks.


----------



## DooneyDucky

PecanBeauty, I've never been a fan of MK but lately, I've been looking at them a bit. I don't care for the plasticy feel of some of them, though. LV is out of my price range so there's really no point in looking. 


Nebo, I'm with you on that one. I would never buy fake anything. 


Sarah, love that RM bag. How does the leather compare to Dooney?


----------



## MiaBorsa

DooneyDucky said:


> Sarah, love that RM bag. How does the leather compare to Dooney?



Hey girlie!!  Thank you!!  :kiss:   The RM leather is much softer, smushier and lighter weight than a Dooney.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Rebecca Minkoff "Cupid" satchel in the almond color.




Wow, wow, wow!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DooneyDucky said:


> PecanBeauty, I've never been a fan of MK but lately, I've been looking at them a bit. I don't care for the plasticy feel of some of them, though. LV is out of my price range so there's really no point in looking.
> 
> 
> Nebo, I'm with you on that one. I would never buy fake anything.
> 
> 
> Sarah, love that RM bag. How does the leather compare to Dooney?




I agree about the feel of them. I have one but have ONLY carried it once for about an hour for my daughters conference. I need to sell it, so I can finish my DOONEY wish list. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Rebecca Minkoff "Cupid" satchel in the almond color.



MiaB. she is so beautiful! Loveeee it!.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Rebecca Minkoff "Cupid" satchel in the almond color.




Beautiful! I love the color.


----------



## Weekend shopper

cheidel said:


> My "favorite" bag, large *Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Francesca Q Tote* in gunmetal (which is a pretty grey).  I love this bag so much, I also purchased it in black.  Purchased both in 2011 from Nordies....I have conditioned once and treated with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, she still looks like new, and a great travel bag also.  Also, attached a web pic to show the true color.  Hope MJ brings back the Bordeaux and Electric Blue colors this Fall, both are on my Wish List!!!



Great bag and color. It looks so comfortable




MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Rebecca Minkoff "Cupid" satchel in the almond color.



Congrats on your RM pretty color


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow, wow, wow!!!





Nebo said:


> MiaB. she is so beautiful! Loveeee it!.





Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I love the color.





Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats on your RM pretty color



Thanks, everyone!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Rebecca Minkoff "Cupid" satchel in the almond color.


 I am NOT gonna say what You know what I wanna say


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Rebecca Minkoff "Cupid" satchel in the almond color.




Mornin' Sarah!


She arrived!  She's beautiful! I love the front and side zipper pockets!


Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am NOT gonna say what You know what I wanna say


  She's not BROWN; she's "almond."   



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> She arrived!  She's beautiful! I love the front and side zipper pockets!
> 
> Congrats!


  Hey Chickie.  :kiss:   I know you are a RM gal, too.  I love this one.  Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Rebecca Minkoff "Cupid" satchel in the almond color.





She's gorgeous Sarah! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> She's not BROWN; she's "almond."




Well played GF!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm with you, DD.  If I like something, I buy it.  I don't worry about what anyone thinks.


+2  I agree!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Rebecca Minkoff "Cupid" satchel in the almond color.


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Weekend shopper said:


> Great bag and color. It looks so comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your RM pretty color


Thank you, and yes it is soft and very comfortable to carry.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Rebecca Minkoff "Cupid" satchel in the almond color.



Such a beauty, love the hardware&,studs, great placement on the side pockets, structured and in the brown genre.  A perfect Sarah bag. 
I love it.


----------



## hopi

DooneyDucky said:


> I first saw that bag in blue at Dillard's the other day and let me tell you, I love that thing! I don't even care if it's a wannabe LV. It's a beauty and I've never even seen the LV version.



Aimee Kestenberg was on Q the other day and said how she started her career working for a famous designer and said to herself that the bags were not worth thousands of dollars and she could sell her designs for an affordable amount.
That being said what's not to love about items that ran into the thousands but carry what you love , makes you happy and pleases your eye.


----------



## hopi

cheidel said:


> My "favorite" bag, large *Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Francesca Q Tote* in gunmetal (which is a pretty grey).  I love this bag so much, I also purchased it in black.  Purchased both in 2011 from Nordies....I have conditioned once and treated with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, she still looks like new, and a great travel bag also.  Also, attached a web pic to show the true color.  *Hope MJ brings back the Bordeaux and Electric Blue colors this Fall, both are on my Wish List!!!*


*
*

Very pretty, don't you just love when you find a perfect bag.


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am NOT gonna say what You know what I wanna say




We all know what your gonna say


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got my Rebecca Minkoff "Cupid" satchel in the almond color.



Lovely Sarah!  Congrats!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am NOT gonna say what You know what I wanna say




Lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Sarah! Congrats!


  Thanks, MB!




MaryBel said:


> Well played GF!


  Do NOT encourage her.  




cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!


 Thanks, C!




hopi said:


> Such a beauty, love the hardware&,studs, great placement on the side pockets, structured and in the brown genre.  A perfect Sarah bag.
> I love it.


  :kiss:   




hopi said:


> We all know what your gonna say


 




elbgrl said:


> Lovely Sarah!  Congrats!
> Lol


  Thank-ya Rosie!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

One of my FAV Coach bags - had her for a long time and she still looks great!!!!!
Madison Large Gathered Black Sophia - AKA Black Beauty


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> One of my FAV Coach bags - had her for a long time and she still looks great!!!!!
> Madison Large Gathered Black Sophia - AKA Black Beauty




Uhhhh... 

Sooooo pretty and classy even with jeans


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> One of my FAV Coach bags - had her for a long time and she still looks great!!!!!
> Madison Large Gathered Black Sophia - AKA Black Beauty



The black is stunning. Sophia is a classic. The large is a perfect size.
Tried so hard to get one of these from FOS and it just didn't happen.
Finally got a small red from FOS .
Love your blouse, you look so cute!


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> One of my FAV Coach bags - had her for a long time and she still looks great!!!!!
> Madison Large Gathered Black Sophia - AKA Black Beauty



LOVE gathered Sophia!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> LOVE gathered Sophia!


 

Thanks E


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> The black is stunning. Sophia is a classic. The large is a perfect size.
> Tried so hard to get one of these from FOS and it just didn't happen.
> Finally got a small red from FOS .
> Love your blouse, you look so cute!


 

Thank you so much - Sophia is a very very nice bag and  and I HEART the gathred leather


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhhh...
> 
> Sooooo pretty and classy even with jeans


 

Thanks P


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Do NOT encourage her.





I don't! I know better   ...remember...I buy blue bags


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> One of my FAV Coach bags - had her for a long time and she still looks great!!!!!
> Madison Large Gathered Black Sophia - AKA Black Beauty





She's gorgeous GF!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> She's not BROWN; she's "almond."
> 
> I am cracking UP - ALMOND - woman she is BROWN!!!!!!!


----------



## Judy1123

.  Here are my totes from Nordies Anniv Sale, gray from the store, and purple arrived today love them!!!


----------



## hopi

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2688659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Here are my totes from Nordies Anniv Sale, gray from the store, and purple arrived today love them!!!



Hi Judy
Great to have you back sharing your shopping conquests again - Beautiful bags from the amazing array of wonderful stuff at the Nordies sale. Totally understand why you love them


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2688659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Here are my totes from Nordies Anniv Sale, gray from the store, and purple arrived today love them!!!




Beautiful!!! Such classy bags with a pop of fun with the purple.


----------



## Judy1123

Thanks for looking, enjoy your buys!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> One of my FAV Coach bags - had her for a long time and she still looks great!!!!!
> Madison Large Gathered Black Sophia - AKA Black Beauty




Very beautiful black bag CfC. I love her!


----------



## Twoboyz

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2688659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Here are my totes from Nordies Anniv Sale, gray from the store, and purple arrived today love them!!!




Nice totes Judy. I love that purple color. Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has any Aimee Kestenberg bags and could share their thoughts on the quality. I saw this on QVC the other day and just love the look of it. It's a nice slouchy satchel/hobo. The picture is not that great, but the way the corners slouch down and fold over when it is carried is really nice.  I love the color with the gold hardware too. It looks much better on the video. Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> One of my FAV Coach bags - had her for a long time and she still looks great!!!!!
> Madison Large Gathered Black Sophia - AKA Black Beauty


 
Very pretty!!!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2688659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Here are my totes from Nordies Anniv Sale, gray from the store, and purple arrived today love them!!!



Congrats! Both are lovely


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any Aimee Kestenberg bags and could share their thoughts on the quality. I saw this on QVC the other day and just love the look of it. It's a nice slouchy satchel/hobo. The picture is not that great, but the way the corners slouch down and fold over when it is carried is really nice.  I love the color with the gold hardware too. It looks much better on the video. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2688729



Hi TB  I've never owned one of her bags but I've been curious about a few. I like the Nina bag that the Q just put on clearance.  For the most part her bags appear to be well made, and have decent reviews. I'm just gun shy about ordering anything off the Q. I'd be interested in your opinion should you decide to take the plunge.  I have so many Dooney's on my radar so I don't see me ordering one of hers soon lol. I've been redecorating our home and I got a new ipad a couple of weeks ago (much to hubby's dismay) so I'm trying to lay low lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Hi TB  I've never owned one of her bags but I've been curious about a few. I like the Nina bag that the Q just put on clearance.  For the most part her bags appear to be well made, and have decent reviews. I'm just gun shy about ordering anything off the Q. I'd be interested in your opinion should you decide to take the plunge.  I have so many Dooney's on my radar so I don't see me ordering one of hers soon lol. I've been redecorating our home and I got a new ipad a couple of weeks ago (much to hubby's dismay) so I'm trying to lay low lol




Thanks GG. I feel the same. I have too many Dooney's on my radar as well. Also I don't know if I can bring myself to buy this bag at over $200 when I can get a crimson reg Flo for about $150. So when in doubt, I wait. 

It's fun redecorating. Hope it's going well.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> very pretty!!!!!


 

thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Very beautiful black bag CfC. I love her!


 

THANKs   I love her tooooo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2688659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Here are my totes from Nordies Anniv Sale, gray from the store, and purple arrived today love them!!!


 
Very nice


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF!


 

Thanks MB


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any Aimee Kestenberg bags and could share their thoughts on the quality. I saw this on QVC the other day and just love the look of it. It's a nice slouchy satchel/hobo. The picture is not that great, but the way the corners slouch down and fold over when it is carried is really nice.  I love the color with the gold hardware too. It looks much better on the video. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2688729






Mornin' TB!


My red "star" bag is an Aimee Kestenerg bag.  (Page 181 of this thread.)  I've been carrying her since she arrived July 7th.  I purchased it Pre-owned on Ebay.  I don't know how long the Seller had it, or how often she carried it, but it looks new.  The leather is soft and... thick. (For lack of a better word.)  I have a Dolce & Gabbana Miss Easy Way Shopper and the leather on this Aimee bag feels very similar.  It's well constructed and I don't have to baby it.  It starts off light until I load all my stuff in it, which is way too much stuff to carry anyway! My only complaint about the bag is the side snaps do not stay snapped. It doesn't matter for what I need, but if they're there they should work properly. (This was a consistent complaint in the reviews posted on QVC.)  


Regarding the bag you're asking about, I've seen that style both times I've been to the Nordstrom Rack in San Francisco.  The price was between $139 -$159.  (I looked at a few Aimee bags and that was price range.)  I know styles and brands vary at different stores, but if you can, check out Nordstrom Rack first.


Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> My red "star" bag is an Aimee Kestenerg bag.  (Page 181 of this thread.)  I've been carrying her since she arrived July 7th.  I purchased it Pre-owned on Ebay.  I don't know how long the Seller had it, or how often she carried it, but it looks new.  The leather is soft and... thick. (For lack of a better word.)  I have a Dolce & Gabbana Miss Easy Way Shopper and the leather on this Aimee bag feels very similar.  It's well constructed and I don't have to baby it.  It starts off light until I load all my stuff in it, which is way too much stuff to carry anyway! My only complaint about the bag is the side snaps do not stay snapped. It doesn't matter for what I need, but if they're there they should work properly. (This was a consistent complaint in the reviews posted on QVC.)
> 
> 
> Regarding the bag you're asking about, I've seen that style both times I've been to the Nordstrom Rack in San Francisco.  The price was between $139 -$159.  (I looked at a few Aimee bags and that was price range.)  I know styles and brands vary at different stores, but if you can, check out Nordstrom Rack first.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your decision!




Thank you so much! I thought you had posted something. Before I posted this I went back to look and saw your comments about the prix de dressage bag (I think). Sorry I shouldn't have been so hasty and looked further. Thanks for the info. I will check out Nordstrom rack first! Secretly I was hoping it would be poor quality. Now I have another on my wish list.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you so much! I thought you had posted something. Before I posted this I went back to look and saw your comments about the prix de dressage bag (I think). *Sorry I shouldn't have been so hasty and looked further.* Thanks for the info. I will check out Nordstrom rack first! Secretly I was hoping it would be poor quality. Now I have another on my wish list.




Girl, don't worry about that!  No apology necessary.  You know we love any excuse to talk about our babies!  I also saw the large Halley satchel (A232586 on QVC) at TJ Maxx in IL.  So you may want to check TJ Maxx and Marshall's if you have time to see if any other styles have been added.


----------



## elbgrl

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2688659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Here are my totes from Nordies Anniv Sale, gray from the store, and purple arrived today love them!!!



Lovely!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Girl, don't worry about that!  No apology necessary.  You know we love any excuse to talk about our babies!  I also saw the large Halley satchel (A232586 on QVC) at TJ Maxx in IL.  So you may want to check TJ Maxx and Marshall's if you have time to see if any other styles have been added.




Thank you, I will definitely do that! That satchel is cute too.


----------



## tawnycat

Taking my Speedy out to dinner.


----------



## Twoboyz

tawnycat said:


> Taking my Speedy out to dinner.




Very nice Tawnycat! That's a pretty little charm on her too. Hope you had a nice dinner


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you, I will definitely do that! That satchel is cute too.





You're welcome!  I've always been tempted by the satchel, but I keep reminding myself I have a Rebecca Minkoff satchel which is very similar and I love the outside zipper pocket on the RM bag more than the snap pocket on the AK bag. And the RM bag has feet. (But that doesn't stop me from wanting the AK bag!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Coach Medium Borough in Retro Glove Tan leather.  I decided to keep her; she's just too gorgeous to send back.     If I don't carry her, I'm sure one of my daughters will...


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Medium Borough in Retro Glove Tan leather.  I decided to keep her; she's just too gorgeous to send back.   *  If I don't carry her, I'm sure one of my daughters will...
> *





"Afternoon" Sarah! 


Is that really "If"?  I agree it's a gorgeous bag, and Lord knows I've kept bags for lots of crazy reasons (I bought a Steven Madden bag because it had a cute closure. Carried it twice!), but are you really going to carry her?


I'm sure your daughters will love her anyway!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Medium Borough in Retro Glove Tan leather.  I decided to keep her; she's just too gorgeous to send back.     If I don't carry her, I'm sure one of my daughters will...



She is beautiful Sarah!  I would keep her too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> "Afternoon" Sarah!
> 
> Is that really "If"?  I agree it's a gorgeous bag, and Lord knows I've kept bags for lots of crazy reasons (I bought a Steven Madden bag because it had a cute closure. Carried it twice!), but are you really going to carry her?
> 
> I'm sure your daughters will love her anyway!


  Hey girl!   You know we "handbag collectors" have various crazy reasons for buying purses!!     I have finally accepted the fact that I am a "collector" and that most of my bags don't get carried much.  I just like owning them and looking at them.    (Hey, it's cheaper than a psychiatrist.  )   



elbgrl said:


> She is beautiful Sarah!  I would keep her too.



Thanks, Rosie!!    I got a great deal on the Borough, so she gets to stay.


----------



## SandraElle

Sharing a non-Dooney fav I've been carrying this week; Coach Madison Pinnacle Large Drawstring in Garnet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

SandraElle said:


> Sharing a non-Dooney fav I've been carrying this week; Coach Madison Pinnacle Drawstring in Garnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690613



Gorgeous!!   I own her sister in black.   LOOOVE.


----------



## SandraElle

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Medium Borough in Retro Glove Tan leather.  I decided to keep her; she's just too gorgeous to send back.     If I don't carry her, I'm sure one of my daughters will...


 

Love this, MiaB. I have this one in the Large size and I carry it daily as my "business tote" so my regular bag won't weigh 400lbs.


----------



## SandraElle

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!   I own her sister in black.   LOOOVE.


 

Ooooooo! I LOVE the black one! Lucky girl...


----------



## SandraElle

tawnycat said:


> Taking my Speedy out to dinner.


 

Niiiiiiiiice. These iconic styles just make me purr.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl!   You know we "handbag collectors" have various crazy reasons for buying purses!!     I have finally accepted the fact that I am a "collector" and that most of my bags don't get carried much.  I just like owning them and looking at them.    (*Hey, it's cheaper than a psychiatrist.  )
> *





 You are so right!  It really is cheaper, especially with the high deductible on my health plan! Retail Therapy is more affordable. (And works a lot faster!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> You are so right!  It really is cheaper, especially with the high deductible on my health plan! Retail Therapy is more affordable. (And works a lot faster!)



No kidding!   I have never used any drugs, but I can't imagine any "high" better than hearing the UPS truck rumbling down the street.      I can "score" my addiction at any mall, too!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> No kidding!   I have never used any drugs, but I can't imagine any "high" better than hearing the UPS truck rumbling down the street.      I can "score" my addiction at any mall, too!!





 And if my "supplier" is out of business I can easily find another one!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> And if my "supplier" is out of business I can easily find another one!



   Did your new Prix de Dressage arrive yet???


----------



## handbagnovice

SandraElle said:


> Sharing a non-Dooney fav I've been carrying this week; Coach Madison Pinnacle Large Drawstring in Garnet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690613


Lovely!  That color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Medium Borough in Retro Glove Tan leather.  I decided to keep her; she's just too gorgeous to send back.     If I don't carry her, I'm sure one of my daughters will...



I Love you MOM


----------



## hopi

SandraElle said:


> Sharing a non-Dooney fav I've been carrying this week; Coach Madison Pinnacle Large Drawstring in Garnet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690613



Absolutely stunner


----------



## hopi

tawnycat said:


> Taking my Speedy out to dinner.



great bag
everytime I see your avatar  it makes me laugh - it's hysterical


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> You are so right!  It really is cheaper, especially with the* high deductible on my health plan*! Retail Therapy is more affordable. (And works a lot faster!)



Hey SIUMom
I think that's an Illinois phenomenon- 
what's scary is I think we have some terrible health care here


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Hey SIUMom
> I think that's an Illinois phenomenon-
> what's scary is I think we have some terrible health care here



Hi Hopi!

I think you're right. Before I moved we were getting letters telling us the medical facility we  used may leave our plan and warning us to make sure we're covered before we go. Each month the deadline was extended but it's so frustrating waiting to hear if the insurance provider and the medical facility can work out an agreement, and wondering if we need to look for another facility!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Did your new Prix de Dressage arrive yet???



It's out for delivery today!  It's being delivered to my sister's home and I'll be there tonight!


----------



## elbgrl

SandraElle said:


> Sharing a non-Dooney fav I've been carrying this week; Coach Madison Pinnacle Large Drawstring in Garnet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690613



Wowsa that's a beauty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> Sharing a non-Dooney fav I've been carrying this week; Coach Madison Pinnacle Large Drawstring in Garnet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690613




Oh my!!!!!


----------



## SandraElle

handbagnovice said:


> Lovely!  That color is gorgeous!!!





hopi said:


> Absolutely stunner





elbgrl said:


> Wowsa that's a beauty!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my!!!!!



Thank you girls &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> I Love you MOM



:kiss:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Sharing a non-Dooney fav I've been carrying this week; Coach Madison Pinnacle Large Drawstring in Garnet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690613


Just sexy


----------



## Weekend shopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Medium Borough in Retro Glove Tan leather.  I decided to keep her; she's just too gorgeous to send back.     If I don't carry her, I'm sure one of my daughters will...



Congrats! Glad you kept your borough. Perfect size and color


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Just sexy



Thx Poo.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Medium Borough in Retro Glove Tan leather.  I decided to keep her; she's just too gorgeous to send back.     If I don't carry her, I'm sure one of my daughters will...




So classy Sarah.


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> Sharing a non-Dooney fav I've been carrying this week; Coach Madison Pinnacle Large Drawstring in Garnet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690613




Beautiful color SandraElle. Cute bag


----------



## seton

this wk's bags


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> this wk's bags




Love them... Especially the Statue one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Did your new Prix de Dressage arrive yet???



Hi Sarah! 

She's here and she's beautiful! I'm carrying her now. I finally joined the 21st century and bought a phone with internet access this week.  I'm still learning how to use it. If I learn how to attach pics I'll post some this weekend. If not (and I'm thinking not!), I'll post pics when I'm back in Oakland Tuesday.


----------



## handbagnovice

Lucky Brand Quilted Shopper (not sure of the exact name).





Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> Lucky Brand Quilted Shopper (not sure of the exact name).
> 
> View attachment 2691821
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




I've heard of this brand but never have seen in real life. Nice hobo look and smooshy soft.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats! Glad you kept your borough. Perfect size and color





Twoboyz said:


> So classy Sarah.



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbagnovice said:


> Lucky Brand Quilted Shopper (not sure of the exact name).
> 
> View attachment 2691821
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!



Cute bag!   Lucky Brand has that "boho chic" look!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> this wk's bags




Very nice. I love that pink!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbagnovice said:


> Lucky Brand Quilted Shopper (not sure of the exact name).
> 
> View attachment 2691821
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




Lucky Brand bags are cute. I have some jewelry from them.


----------



## elbgrl

seton said:


> this wk's bags



Love that pink KS!


----------



## elbgrl

handbagnovice said:


> Lucky Brand Quilted Shopper (not sure of the exact name).
> 
> View attachment 2691821
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!



Gorgeous !


----------



## handbagnovice

Twoboyz said:


> Lucky Brand bags are cute. I have some jewelry from them.


I love their jewelry too!!


----------



## handbagnovice

elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous !





Twoboyz said:


> Lucky Brand bags are cute. I have some jewelry from them.





PcanTannedBty said:


> I've heard of this brand but never have seen in real life. Nice hobo look and smooshy soft.



Yes, it's soooooo very soft and smooshy.  I have used it as a pillow at the airport when I used it as a carryon. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag!   Lucky Brand has that "boho chic" look!




Thanks ladies!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Seton, I'm loving that pink KS! 


Handbagnovice, we're big fans of Lucky Brand, too. My Dillard's always has them placed by Frye bags, which I adore. I'm really hoping someone will post a picture of a Frye bag soon. Who was it that has the boots? Gatorgirl?


----------



## gatorgirl07

DooneyDucky said:


> Seton, I'm loving that pink KS!
> 
> 
> Handbagnovice, we're big fans of Lucky Brand, too. My Dillard's always has them placed by Frye bags, which I adore. I'm really hoping someone will post a picture of a Frye bag soon. Who was it that has the boots? Gatorgirl?



Not me......I think it might have been TB


----------



## gatorgirl07

The handbag I bought from a local boutique because Belk ticked me off with their security devices.  This bag is from handbag republic and cost only $30


----------



## gatorgirl07

The inside......


----------



## DooneyDucky

Too cute!


----------



## handbagnovice

gatorgirl07 said:


> The handbag I bought from a local boutique because Belk ticked me off with their security devices.  This bag is from handbag republic and cost only $30


Super cute!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

DooneyDucky said:


> Too cute!





handbagnovice said:


> Super cute!!!!




Thanks guys!  I fell in love when I saw it


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> The handbag I bought from a local boutique because Belk ticked me off with their security devices.  This bag is from handbag republic and cost only $30




Very cute bag.


----------



## Weekend shopper

gatorgirl07 said:


> The handbag I bought from a local boutique because Belk ticked me off with their security devices.  This bag is from handbag republic and cost only $30



The design is really pretty, Congrats and enjoy


----------



## MiaBorsa

Very summery, GG!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute bag.





Weekend shopper said:


> The design is really pretty, Congrats and enjoy





MiaBorsa said:


> Very summery, GG!



Thank you all.  I just couldn't leave her behind......


----------



## G.Allyn

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG--gorgeous!  You know I'm a sucker for Brahmin.  Congrats!


 

Me too!  Don't own one...  

Yet!  But, I like hearing D&B owners are purchasing Brahmin.  They look like quality handbags and many great styles.


----------



## donnaoh

cheidel said:


> My "favorite" bag, large *Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Francesca Q Tote* in gunmetal (which is a pretty grey).  I love this bag so much, I also purchased it in black.  Purchased both in 2011 from Nordies....I have conditioned once and treated with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent, she still looks like new, and a great travel bag also.  Also, attached a web pic to show the true color.  Hope MJ brings back the Bordeaux and Electric Blue colors this Fall, both are on my Wish List!!!


She's a beauty! Love the slouch on this bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

SandraElle said:


> Sharing a non-Dooney fav I've been carrying this week; Coach Madison Pinnacle Large Drawstring in Garnet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690613



BEAUTIFUL! I love the color!



handbagnovice said:


> Lucky Brand Quilted Shopper (not sure of the exact name).
> 
> View attachment 2691821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!



I'm going to have to start checking out Lucky Brand bags again. I love your shopper!




gatorgirl07 said:


> The inside......



That looks far more expensive than $30!  What a great bag to carry this summer. Congrats on a beautiful find!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> BEAUTIFUL! I love the color!



Um....  Prix de Dressage?????


----------



## MaryBel

Hi GFs,

Finally was able to take pics of the goodies I got while on vacation. 

I got these the last day we were in SF. We were done with all the landmarks so I convinced DH to go to the outlet. 

I was really happy to find this bag at coach. I missed it when it first hit the outlets last year, so when I saw it I knew it had to come home with me. 

Got this crossbody too. Too cute to leave behind. Perfect for taking my son to his swimming lessons.


----------



## MaryBel

Then on the way back we stopped at another outlet in OR. I told DH I only wanted to stop at coach, so he agreed to stop instead of coming back another day.


Found this tote. It's an MFF tote but it's really pretty. I missed it when it was at my outlet, so I was happy to find it and on clearance. I also found this clutch on clearance. I've been searching for this one for some time but it never made it to my outlet. Got a pair of flats. I wanted the jade too but they didn't have my size


----------



## MaryBel

My mom and I went to the outlet here in WA just one more time before she went back home. After buying some clothes, we stopped at coach to see if they had the flats on jade. No luck on 8.5 but they had 8, which also fits, just a bit tighter, so I got those, plus a couple or wristlets (one for me and one for my mom).


----------



## Twoboyz

Great stash you found on your many shopping stops MaryBel! I really love those flats! The bags are cute too.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Found this tote. It's an MFF tote but it's really pretty. I missed it when it was at my outlet, so I was happy to find it and on clearance.



I almost got this bag in ivory.  The only thing stopping me was the fact it doesn't have a closure.  I still want it though


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Great stash you found on your many shopping stops MaryBel! I really love those flats! The bags are cute too.





Thanks TB! The flats are too cute to resist!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I almost got this bag in ivory.  The only thing stopping me was the fact it doesn't have a closure.  I still want it though




I know what you mean. After I got my Brahmin all day tote I realized it was not secure at all. I used a big travel wristlet with it that way my wallet and phone were secure inside but it was not as big as the bag, so I'm planning on getting a big zippered organizer to use with all my open totes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Enjoy your new goodies, MB!   I hope you had a nice visit with your family!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Great haul! You got lots of pretties in that bunch.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Enjoy your new goodies, MB!   I hope you had a nice visit with your family!





Thanks Sarah!
It was really nice but the 3 weeks went flying! Hopefully next time I can convince them to stay longer. The only negative was that my son got really sad yesterday when we dropped them at the airport. He wanted us to go with them.


----------



## MaryBel

DooneyDucky said:


> Great haul! You got lots of pretties in that bunch.





Thanks DD!
Now if I could only switch out of the navy montecatini I've been carrying for the last week and a half...


----------



## SandraElle

RuedeNesle said:


> BEAUTIFUL! I love the color!



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Um....  Prix de Dressage?????



Morning Sarah!

Girl, I'm still trying to figure out this dang phone.  I took pics with the phone and figured out how to email them but not how to post them here. My daughter is on vacation this week so I'm in SF for another day. When I get back to my laptop and good old-fashioned camera I'll take more pics and post them. I'm really loving the bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Then on the way back we stopped at another outlet in OR. I told DH I only wanted to stop at coach, so he agreed to stop instead of coming back another day.
> 
> 
> Found this tote. It's an MFF tote but it's really pretty. I missed it when it was at my outlet, so I was happy to find it and on clearance. I also found this clutch on clearance. I've been searching for this one for some time but it never made it to my outlet. Got a pair of flats. I wanted the jade too but they didn't have my size



Morning MB!

As always you have beautiful haul pics! I really love the tote!

Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning Sarah!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, I'm still trying to figure out this dang phone.  I took pics with the phone and figured out how to email them but not how to post them here. My daughter is on vacation this week so I'm in SF for another day. When I get back to my laptop and good old-fashioned camera I'll take more pics and post them. I'm really loving the bag!




When you reply do you have these little icons at the bottom?  If so, just hit the second one with the little mountain and sun. It will take you to your photos on your phone and then you just pick the one you want and click "upload". When you hit reply it will show. 

I wanted to attach a picture of my screen to show the icons, but it seems there is a problem today with uploading photos. PcanTannedBty is having problems too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> When you reply do you have these little icons at the bottom?  If so, just hit the second one with the little mountain and sun. It will take you to your photos on your phone and then you just pick the one you want and click "upload". When you hit reply it will show.
> 
> I wanted to attach a picture of my screen to show the icons, but it seems there is a problem today with uploading photos. PcanTannedBty is having problems too.



Morning TB!

Thanks so much! I'm going to try it now. Wish me luck! LOL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> When you reply do you have these little icons at the bottom?  If so, just hit the second one with the little mountain and sun. It will take you to your photos on your phone and then you just pick the one you want and click "upload". When you hit reply it will show.
> 
> I wanted to attach a picture of my screen to show the icons, but it seems there is a problem today with uploading photos. PcanTannedBty is having problems too.





RuedeNesle said:


> Morning TB!
> 
> Thanks so much! I'm going to try it now. Wish me luck! LOL!



OK, in "Technology Years" I'm 150! When I click the mountain and sun icon it says "please enter the URL of your image" and I can't find that. I'll keep trying.....

Thanks for trying to help me!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning Sarah!
> 
> Girl, I'm still trying to figure out this dang phone.  I took pics with the phone and figured out how to email them but not how to post them here. My daughter is on vacation this week so I'm in SF for another day. When I get back to my laptop and good old-fashioned camera I'll take more pics and post them. I'm really loving the bag!



Joy sent me the email pic of your new bag...  GORGEOUS!!!   The leather looks fabulous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks DD!
> Now if I could only switch out of the navy montecatini I've been carrying for the last week and a half...



  Does your hobo have the top magnet or the zipper closure?   I think mine is a little different than yours, and those magnets drive me crazy.  (And it's a really short drive.  )


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Joy sent me the email pic of your new bag...  GORGEOUS!!!   The leather looks fabulous.



Thanks Sarah! I'm really loving her! I inspected her thoroughly for flaws since she was so greatly reduced and there are none! My plans changed and I'll be in SF until tomorrow, so I'll post pics Thursday. (Unless a miracle occurs and I figure out how to post pics! LOL!)


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning MB!
> 
> As always you have beautiful haul pics! I really love the tote!
> 
> Congrats!





Thanks GF!
I love it too, too cute and it's bluish...so perfect for me!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Does your hobo have the top magnet or the zipper closure?   I think mine is a little different than yours, and those magnets drive me crazy.  (And it's a really short drive.  )





I think mine is the oldest of them. Mine has the red lining, with the middle zippered compartment and magnets to close each side to the center. Sometimes I get a bit crazy too when I try to close the outside magnets to each other, and they won't close, because they go with the magnets on each side of the middle compartment.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I took a pic with my new phone, emailed it to myself and downloaded it to my sister's computer.  Took this pic in Union Square this afternoon.  Finally! Here is a pic of my Prix de Dressage bag from ShopHq.  One day I'll learn how to attach pics directly from my phone but today is not that day!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> OK, in "Technology Years" I'm 150! When I click the mountain and sun icon it says "please enter the URL of your image" and I can't find that. I'll keep trying.....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trying to help me!




ROTFLMBO!!! You're too funny. Sorry I couldn't help. That's weird.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I took a pic with my new phone, emailed it to myself and downloaded it to my sister's computer.  Took this pic in Union Square this afternoon.  Finally! Here is a pic of my Prix de Dressage bag from ShopHq.  One day I'll learn how to attach pics directly from my phone but today is not that day!




Our posts must have crossed.  She's beautiful! I'm glad she's in perfect shape and you're loving her.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I took a pic with my new phone, emailed it to myself and downloaded it to my sister's computer.  Took this pic in Union Square this afternoon.  Finally! Here is a pic of my Prix de Dressage bag from ShopHq.  One day I'll learn how to attach pics directly from my phone but today is not that day!




GF, it's gorgeous! Lovely pic too!
Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Our posts must have crossed.  She's beautiful! I'm glad she's in perfect shape and you're loving her.




We were typing at the same time!  Thanks TB! I do love her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> GF, it's gorgeous! Lovely pic too!
> Congrats!





Thanks MB!


I was in Union Square because your haul pics inspired me to look for a Coach wristlet so I went to Macys.  I found one for 50% off.  I probably could have done better at the outlet but I was too impulsive for that.  I'll take a pic.  Give me a few minutes because I have to do the same thing I did to attach the pic of the bag.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks MB!
> 
> 
> I was in Union Square because your haul pics inspired me to look for a Coach wristlet so I went to Macys.  I found one for 50% off.  I probably could have done better at the outlet but I was too impulsive for that.  I'll take a pic.  Give me a few minutes because I have to do the same thing I did to attach the pic of the bag.




So now it is my fault huh? 


According to what I've heard on the coach forum, the coach stuff at Macy's will have an additional 25% off starting tomorrow. Don't know the details but if it applies to reduced merchandise too, you can get a price adjustment.


----------



## RuedeNesle

The lighting is not great but here's of pic of the wristlet.  It was 50% off at Macy's.  It holds cash and receipts and has slots for my cards.  And there's a zipper pocket on the other side. No I ddn't "need" it but MaryBel got a new wristlet so I wanted one too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> *So now it is my fault huh*?
> 
> 
> According to what I've heard on the coach forum, the coach stuff at Macy's will have an *additional 25% off starting tomorrow.* Don't know the details but if it applies to reduced merchandise too, you can get a price adjustment.





Haha!  Didn't see this post when I posted the pic.  And yes, I did blame you!




 The SA failed to mention that me.  But she did tell me she's on vacation starting tomorrow!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> *I took a pic with my new phone, emailed it to myself and downloaded it to my sister's computer*.  Took this pic in Union Square this afternoon.  Finally! Here is a pic of my Prix de Dressage bag from ShopHq.  One day I'll learn how to attach pics directly from my phone but today is not that day!




Don't know why I think that's so funny - I have to transfer my pics also!
Love your picture - Shop HQ has some great stuff!!! 
Boy if you don't get on this forum every day you miss so much!
Have you been in SF long?
Saw a picture of a new wallet somewhere but can't figure out where,
they do look beautiful together.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Hi GFs,
> 
> Finally was able to take pics of the goodies I got while on vacation.
> 
> I got these the last day we were in SF. We were done with all the landmarks so I convinced DH to go to the outlet.
> 
> I was really happy to find this bag at coach. I missed it when it first hit the outlets last year, so when I saw it I knew it had to come home with me.
> 
> Got this crossbody too. Too cute to leave behind. Perfect for taking my son to his swimming lessons.





MaryBel said:


> Then on the way back we stopped at another outlet in OR. I told DH I only wanted to stop at coach, so he agreed to stop instead of coming back another day.
> 
> 
> Found this tote. It's an MFF tote but it's really pretty. I missed it when it was at my outlet, so I was happy to find it and on clearance. I also found this clutch on clearance. I've been searching for this one for some time but it never made it to my outlet. Got a pair of flats. I wanted the jade too but they didn't have my size




MaryBel
Great haul, 
I also lusted after that woven bag but the price was always too steep on FOS. Beautiful bags
LOVE your flats.  
Wonderful that you got such a nice vacation.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> The lighting is not great but here's of pic of the wristlet.  It was 50% off at Macy's.  It holds cash and receipts and has slots for my cards.  And there's a zipper pocket on the other side. No I ddn't "need" it but MaryBel got a new wristlet so I wanted one too!



Oh I found the picture
They really look darling together.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> The lighting is not great but here's of pic of the wristlet.  It was 50% off at Macy's.  It holds cash and receipts and has slots for my cards.  And there's a zipper pocket on the other side. No I ddn't "need" it but MaryBel got a new wristlet so I wanted one too!




It's very cute! I love it with your new red bag.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

RuedeNesle said:


> I took a pic with my new phone, emailed it to myself and downloaded it to my sister's computer.  Took this pic in Union Square this afternoon.  Finally! Here is a pic of my Prix de Dressage bag from ShopHq.  One day I'll learn how to attach pics directly from my phone but today is not that day!



Gorgeous bag! I need to check those out 

To post from your phone are you using the app? Android and Apple have apps you can download and it's crazy easy to post pics with the app


----------



## oldbaglover

RuedeNesle said:


> I took a pic with my new phone, emailed it to myself and downloaded it to my sister's computer.  Took this pic in Union Square this afternoon.  Finally! Here is a pic of my Prix de Dressage bag from ShopHq.  One day I'll learn how to attach pics directly from my phone but today is not that day!


That is a lovely bag.  How does Prix de Dressage compare with Dooney as some of their bags cost about the same as a Dooney.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Don't know why I think that's so funny - I have to transfer my pics also!
> Love your picture - Shop HQ has some great stuff!!!
> Boy if you don't get on this forum every day you miss so much!
> Have you been in SF long?
> Saw a picture of a new wallet somewhere but can't figure out where,
> they do look beautiful together.



Hi Hopi!

 It's funny because I could probably ask a 10 year old and they would have no problem attaching pics!

Thanks! I check ShopHq's handbag selection every now and then. My timing was great this time!

I've been in SF since April 18th. I live in Oakland with my daughter and grandchildren. On my daughter's off days I hang out in SF where my sister lives.

Saw your post that you found the pic with the wallet. Thanks! I do like them together!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> It's very cute! I love it with your new red bag.



Thanks TB!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous bag! I need to check those out
> 
> To post from your phone are you using the app? Android and Apple have apps you can download and it's crazy easy to post pics with the app



Hi GG!

Thanks! Most of the PDD bags have all positive reviews. Some are still on clearance.

Huh?  I just found out today my phone was an android. Tomorrow's lesson is learning what that means.  But now I know to ask about the apps. Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

oldbaglover said:


> That is a lovely bag.  How does Prix de Dressage compare with Dooney as some of their bags cost about the same as a Dooney.



Hi OBL!

Thank you! This is my first PDD bag but I would compare the quality and workmanship of this bag to any of my Dooney bags. I've read reviews where woman stated the quality reminded them of Dooney or other high end designers.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I took a pic with my new phone, emailed it to myself and downloaded it to my sister's computer.  Took this pic in Union Square this afternoon.  Finally! Here is a pic of my Prix de Dressage bag from ShopHq.  One day I'll learn how to attach pics directly from my phone but today is not that day!



Wow, that bag is gorgeous, GF!!   (And I love the zinnias in the background.)  Congrats on another beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, that bag is gorgeous, GF!!   (And I love the zinnias in the background.)  Congrats on another beauty!





Thanks Sarah! I didn't know what the flowers were but they were so pretty I had to get them in the picture!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> The lighting is not great but here's of pic of the wristlet.  It was 50% off at Macy's.  It holds cash and receipts and has slots for my cards.  And there's a zipper pocket on the other side. No I ddn't "need" it but MaryBel got a new wristlet so I wanted one too!



LOVE your new goodies!  I'll have to take another look at those bags. That red is such a beautiful saturated color.

I just post pics to the ap from my iphone or ipad.  I think you can do that with the android ap too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> LOVE your new goodies!  I'll have to take another look at those bags. That red is such a beautiful saturated color.
> 
> I just post pics to the ap from my iphone or ipad.  I think you can do that with the android ap too.



Morning Rosie!

Thanks very much! The Rep for this line used to be the Rep for the Ghurka line when it was on ShopHq. The styles initially offered were Ghurka "knock-offs"  and they seem to have the same quality and attention to detail. Then she started debuting new styles like this one. It's been on my radar for almost a year and got my full attention when it was 60% off! 

I'm going to talk to my daughter about the apps. Since I should be on HBR anyway I shouldn't need to post pics for a while!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> The lighting is not great but here's of pic of the wristlet.  It was 50% off at Macy's.  It holds cash and receipts and has slots for my cards.  And there's a zipper pocket on the other side. No I ddn't "need" it but MaryBel got a new wristlet so I wanted one too!





RuedeNesle said:


> Haha!  Didn't see this post when I posted the pic.  And yes, I did blame you!
> 
> The SA failed to mention that me.  But she did tell me she's on vacation starting tomorrow!





I love the zippy wallet. Those are my favorites because my big Samsung phone fits inside, so for a quick run, I can just grab the wallet, stick the phone inside and good to go!


I don't know how accurate the info on the extra discount is, initially they were saying all coach will have an extra 25% but it seems it is only clearance, so it should apply to yours. I think it depends on the $ vs the effort to get the discount, unless you are planning to go anyway.


That's ok, blame away! I can take it 
But at least you should have waited until I posted a pic of mine :evil: I have the same one but in ....guess the color... ....blue (sorry for the bad pics. Took them with the cell phone and the indoor lighting is terrible. It's raining so no outside light at all)


----------



## MaryBel

I had to get this wallet, goes with all my blue stuff


But also goes with these


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel
> Great haul,
> I also lusted after that woven bag but the price was always too steep on FOS. Beautiful bags
> LOVE your flats.
> Wonderful that you got such a nice vacation.





Thanks Hopi!
When it first hit the outlets, my outlet never got that color, so I was able to find only the white and peach, even on clearance but it was not the color I wanted so I left the peach behind. So I was so happy when I saw this one behind the peach at the CA outlet and the price was just extra good, around $150!


The flats are really nice. They are leather and for $49+tax, pretty good deal! I think they were in FOS too.


Thanks, too bad the vacation is over! Even the nice weather left! It's being raining nonstop since last night!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I love the zippy wallet. Those are my favorites because my big Samsung phone fits inside, so for a quick run, I can just grab the wallet, stick the phone inside and good to go!
> 
> 
> I don't know how accurate the info on the extra discount is, initially they were saying all coach will have an extra 25% but it seems it is only clearance, so it should apply to yours. I think it depends on the $ vs the effort to get the discount, unless you are planning to go anyway.
> 
> 
> That's ok, blame away! I can take it
> But at least you should have waited until I posted a pic of mine :evil: I have the same one but in ....guess the color... ....blue (sorry for the bad pics. Took them with the cell phone and the indoor lighting is terrible. It's raining so no outside light at all)



Yes! I love that my new phone fits in it! My old phone was so small it fit in almost any wallet I carried. This zippy wristlet is going to work well.

I must have been channeling you when I bought this design! (Of course if I were truly channeling you I would have asked about an additional discount or future sale!)


Be warned, if I end up buying a tote to match the wristlet I'm definitely blaming you! :devil: I LOVE your tote and zippy in blue!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I had to get this wallet, goes with all my blue stuff
> 
> 
> But also goes with these



How cute is that!!!!!!!!!!
Darling set..........


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes! I love that my new phone fits in it! My old phone was so small it fit in almost any wallet I carried. This zippy wristlet is going to work well.
> 
> I must have been channeling you when I bought this design! (Of course if I were truly channeling you I would have asked about an additional discount or future sale!)
> 
> 
> Be warned, if I end up buying a tote to match the wristlet I'm definitely blaming you! :devil: I LOVE your tote and zippy in blue!





Maybe you were channeling me in one of my off days 


I have to say that the tote to match your wristlet is very pretty. The solid line on the top is tan color, like the strap on your writlet. Very pretty. The tote was originaly 168, so if it is 50% like the wristlet, it would be 84 and maybe the extra 25%...just saying :devil: Do you want the web id?


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> How cute is that!!!!!!!!!!
> Darling set..........




Thanks Hopi!
I normally don't get whole sets but in this case I loved the tote and loved the accessories to use with my bags in all shades of blue.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Maybe you were channeling me in one of my off days
> 
> 
> I have to say that the tote to match your wristlet is very pretty. The solid line on the top is tan color, like the strap on your writlet. Very pretty. The tote was originaly 168, so if it is 50% like the wristlet, *it would be 84 and maybe the extra 25%...just saying :devil: Do you want the web id*?







No, I should not (YES I WANT IT!) because I've spent too much on handbags (SEND ME THE WEB ID, PLEASE!) lately.  Although it looks likes a nice tote to carry on the weekends, I should hold off for now. (YES!  YES! I WANT THE WEB ID PLEASE!)  (Subliminal typing!)


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> No, I should not (YES I WANT IT!) because I've spent too much on handbags (SEND ME THE WEB ID, PLEASE!) lately.  Although it looks likes a nice tote to carry on the weekends, I should hold off for now. (YES!  YES! I WANT THE WEB ID PLEASE!)  (Subliminal typing!)




  . Those sound like the voices in my head.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> . Those sound like the voices in my head.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> . Those sound like the voices in my head.





RuedeNesle said:


>





I think the voices in our heads would have fun together!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I think the voices in our heads would have fun together!




They sure would. They would be broke too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I think the voices in our heads would have fun together!


 





Twoboyz said:


> They sure would. *They would be broke too*!


----------



## cheidel

donnaoh said:


> She's a beauty! Love the slouch on this bag!


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying my MBMJ Classic Q Francesca Tote in black today!!!  My favorite bag and fragrance by MJ!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Carrying my MBMJ Classic Q Francesca Tote in black today!!!  My favorite bag and fragrance by MJ!!!



That bag looks beautiful!  The leather looks so smushy and I love the plate on the front.


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> That bag looks beautiful!  The leather looks so smushy and I love the plate on the front.


Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

Stopped at the coach outlet today. Could not resist this tote.


Bleecker medium studio tote in black/blue. Love the embossed woven leather!


I also stopped at Dooney...reveal on the florentine thrad.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at the coach outlet today. Could not resist this tote.
> 
> 
> Bleecker medium studio tote in black/blue. Love the embossed woven leather!
> 
> 
> I also stopped at Dooney...reveal on the florentine thrad.




Nice!  I don't know how many times Lisa Robertson said "black with blue is the new trend". Lol. Looks like you're right on trend.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Nice!  I don't know how many times Lisa Robertson said "black with blue is the new trend". Lol. Looks like you're right on trend.





 Were you watching the shows when they presented the D&Co leather jacket? I heard her say that once on one of the shows, but I don't care what she says...anything that has blue will catch my eye.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Were you watching the shows when they presented the D&Co leather jacket? I heard her say that once on one of the shows, but I don't care what she says...anything that has blue will catch my eye.




Yes I was. I ordered the jacket in black  I love navy too.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Yes I was. I ordered the jacket in black  I love navy too.





I was tempted by the black and navy. Saw the first presentation, so I decided to think about it, but then was out for the rest of the day and by the time I remembered, it was past 9:00pm so it was already another day there!


----------



## houstonm2198

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at the coach outlet today. Could not resist this tote.
> 
> 
> Bleecker medium studio tote in black/blue. Love the embossed woven leather!
> 
> 
> I also stopped at Dooney...reveal on the florentine thrad.


Love this tote!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at the coach outlet today. Could not resist this tote.
> 
> 
> Bleecker medium studio tote in black/blue. Love the embossed woven leather!
> 
> 
> I also stopped at Dooney...reveal on the florentine thrad.



Nice looking tote, MB.  When you say "embossed woven," is it not actually woven?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I was tempted by the black and navy. Saw the first presentation, so I decided to think about it, but then was out for the rest of the day and by the time I remembered, it was past 9:00pm so it was already another day there!




I really liked the green one, but then I thought it won't go with enough of my Dooney's so I played it safe and went with black.


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> Carrying my MBMJ Classic Q Francesca Tote in black today!!!  My favorite bag and fragrance by MJ!!!





I have a feeling I'm going to own this bag one day.  Every time I see it I love it more!  I'll have to test the fragrance the next time I'm shopping.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at the coach outlet today. Could not resist this tote.
> 
> 
> Bleecker medium studio tote in black/blue. Love the embossed woven leather!
> 
> 
> I also stopped at Dooney...reveal on the florentine thrad.




Hey MaryBel!


I LOVE your tote! The embossed woven leather really makes it a classy looking!  I drove to the Livermore Outlet this morning and I didn't see anything like that there. 




I love my recent purchases but once I load up my stuff they are too heavy to drag up the steep streets of San Francisco.  I found the bag below this morning at the Michael Kors Outlet.  It was 40% off.  It is so much lighter than my other bags and I think (hope!) it's going to be easier to carry and easier on my back!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MaryBel!
> 
> 
> I LOVE your tote! The embossed woven leather really makes it a classy looking!  I drove to the Livermore Outlet this morning and I didn't see anything like that there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my recent purchases but once I load up my stuff they are too heavy to drag up the steep streets of San Francisco.  I found the bag below this morning at the Michael Kors Outlet.  It was 40% off.  It is so much lighter than my other bags and I think (hope!) it's going to be easier to carry and easier on my back!




Oh wow!!! She holds a lot. I love how you have it organized.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!! She holds a lot. I love how you have it organized.





Hi PTB!


Thanks!  She does hold a lot. I haven't even used two of the slip pockets yet.  I'm trying not to stuff her.  You should see the things I took out because I didn't think I needed to lug them around every day.  But it's good to know they'll fit when I need them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MaryBel!
> 
> I LOVE your tote! The embossed woven leather really makes it a classy looking!  I drove to the Livermore Outlet this morning and I didn't see anything like that there.
> 
> I love my recent purchases but once I load up my stuff they are too heavy to drag up the steep streets of San Francisco.  I found the bag below this morning at the Michael Kors Outlet.  It was 40% off.  It is so much lighter than my other bags and I think (hope!) it's going to be easier to carry and easier on my back!



Nice tote, chickie!   It will definitely be lightweight...but it's not *RED*!!!   

I had a similar MK tote from a few years ago but it was an animal print...

My oldest daughter borrowed it and I've never seen it again!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MaryBel!
> 
> 
> I LOVE your tote! The embossed woven leather really makes it a classy looking!  I drove to the Livermore Outlet this morning and I didn't see anything like that there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my recent purchases but once I load up my stuff they are too heavy to drag up the steep streets of San Francisco.  I found the bag below this morning at the Michael Kors Outlet.  It was 40% off.  It is so much lighter than my other bags and I think (hope!) it's going to be easier to carry and easier on my back!




What a cute bag! It's so refreshing to carry a lighter bag isn't it?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice tote, chickie!   It will definitely be lightweight...but it's not *RED*!!!
> 
> I had a similar MK tote from a few years ago but it was an animal print...
> 
> My oldest daughter borrowed it and I've never seen it again!!





Hey Sarah!  


They only had this color or blue so this was as close as I could get to red.


It's so funny because I thought of you when I saw this bag!  I remember loving yours.  I wish they had animal print today.


Isn't it funny how our daughters continue to show up at our front door, but the bags they "borrowed" don't?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice looking tote, MB.  When you say "embossed woven," is it not actually woven?



Correct, it is not actually woven, it just looks like it, at least that's how it looked to me at the outlet. I'll double check when I get home


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> What a cute bag! It's so refreshing to carry a lighter bag isn't it?





Hi TB!


Thanks! It really is!  I've been volunteering to run errands for my daughter this afternoon because my bag is not slowing me down.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Isn't it funny how our daughters continue to show up at our front door, but the bags they "borrowed" don't?



Oh, I see some of the bags again...but they don't look like they did when they left.    (Let's just say that I don't really want them back, lol.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Correct, it is not actually woven, it just looks like it, at least that's how it looked to me at the outlet. I'll double check when I get home



Interesting.  I didn't know they made any like that.  I love woven leathers.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, I see some of the bags again...but they don't look like they did when they left.  *  (Let's just say that I don't really want them back, lol*.)





I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to own this bag one day.  Every time I see it I love it more!  I'll have to test the fragrance the next time I'm shopping.


 
Go with that feeling, you will love it!  It's a lovely bag, and I don't necessarily baby this bag, and there is not a scratch on it.   Yes, I have bumped doors, walls, scraped it with the car keys, taken several flights with it, etc. , thankfully no marks or scratches.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, I see some of the bags again...but they don't look like they did when they left.    (Let's just say that I don't really want them back, lol.)




I am so glad I have boys. Lol. They might sometimes admire my bags, but they never ask to borrow them.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I am so glad I have boys. Lol. They might sometimes admire my bags, but they never ask to borrow them.



Yet


----------



## MaryBel

houstonm2198 said:


> Love this tote!



Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I really liked the green one, but then I thought it won't go with enough of my Dooney's so I played it safe and went with black.




I think black is a better choice than green!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MaryBel!
> 
> 
> I LOVE your tote! The embossed woven leather really makes it a classy looking!  I drove to the Livermore Outlet this morning and I didn't see anything like that there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my recent purchases but once I load up my stuff they are too heavy to drag up the steep streets of San Francisco.  I found the bag below this morning at the Michael Kors Outlet.  It was 40% off.  It is so much lighter than my other bags and I think (hope!) it's going to be easier to carry and easier on my back!




Hey GF! 
Thanks! I saw a pic of this tote on the coach forum and had to call my outlet to see if they had it, they did so I put one on hold and went to get her today. This one is really lightweight and has also a long strap and center compartment for the wallet, so it was almost perfect. The fixed handles are what caused the "almost".


Love your MK. I have a similar one from a previous season. Mine is tie dye orange but has the same kind of straps. I agree, they are super lightweight, so perfect for Summer! Love how organized you are!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Interesting.  I didn't know they made any like that.  I love woven leathers.




I checked and yes, it is embossed.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I think black is a better choice than green!




Thanks MaryBel. I finally came to my senses. I just thought I already have too many black coats....but none in leather.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel. I finally came to my senses. I just thought I already have too many black coats....but none in leather.





The thing with colors is that they might get out of fashion, at least for a bit and then come back in, black on the other hand, is always in.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Thanks! I saw a pic of this tote on the coach forum and had to call my outlet to see if they had it, they did so I put one on hold and went to get her today. This one is really lightweight and has also a long strap and center compartment for the wallet, so it was almost perfect. The fixed handles are what caused the "almost".
> 
> 
> Love your MK. I have a similar one from a previous season. Mine is tie dye orange but has the same kind of straps. I agree, they are super lightweight, so perfect for Summer! Love how organized you are!



Mornin' MB!

Thanks!

I actually went to the outlet to find a lightweight tote with a center divider for my wallet, but every one I liked was as heavy or heavier than what I was carrying. When I saw the MK bag I loved how light it was, and I was happy the inside wasn't like the MFF bags that don't have the leather trim around the pockets or the key leash (and I LOVE key leashes!) BUT I was focused on getting a tote with a center divider. I had to walk it off and think about it. I walked around the outlet listening to "the voices". They said, "Girl, you know you've loved that style ever since you saw Sarah's pics, and you know this is the lightest bag you picked up today, AND, most important, we're not leaving your head until you go back and buy the bag!"  So once again I listened to the voices and I'm glad I did! I'm loving her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I am so glad I have boys. Lol. They might sometimes admire my bags, but they never ask to borrow them.



Just wait till they have girlfriends, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I had to walk it off and think about it. I walked around the outlet listening to "the voices". They said, "Girl, you know you've loved that style ever since you saw Sarah's pics, ...



Dang, you have a good memory!!     I think I bought that bag about 5 years ago and posted the pic on the QVC forum!!   HAHA.   I managed to find it...it's not made exactly the same as yours, but close enough.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Dang, you have a good memory!!     I think I bought that bag about 5 years ago and posted the pic on the QVC forum!!   HAHA.   I managed to find it...it's not made exactly the same as yours, but close enough.






Mornin' Sarah!


I remember it because I had never seen rope handles like that until I saw your pic.  Every time I see a MK bag with rope handles I call it a "Sarah" bag. 


Looking at your pic again makes me really want the animal print!  (Ebay, here I come! )


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Just wait till they have girlfriends, lol.




Lol!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Dang, you have a good memory!!     I think I bought that bag about 5 years ago and posted the pic on the QVC forum!!   HAHA.   I managed to find it...it's not made exactly the same as yours, but close enough.







I remember now! Really pretty! No wonder it left an impression on SIU Mom!



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> 
> I remember it because I had never seen rope handles like that until I saw your pic.  Every time I see a MK bag with rope handles I call it a "Sarah" bag.
> 
> 
> Looking at your pic again makes me really want the animal print!  (Ebay, here I come! )





All this talk about these MK made me switch into mine. Here it is


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I remember now! Really pretty! No wonder it left an impression on SIU Mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk about these MK made me switch into mine. Here it is




Cute!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Just wait till they have girlfriends, lol.



Exactly lol that's why I said "Yet" it'll happen... girl sees bag. Boy says mom has TONS... boy asks mom for bag lol


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Cute!




thanks TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Exactly lol that's why I said "Yet" it'll happen... girl sees bag. Boy says mom has TONS... boy asks mom for bag lol




Oh H&%L No!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Oh H&%L No!



It'll happen lol my son isn't old enough to date but my daughter's friends used to have her ask all of the time. Especially when they say that mom has TONS... like they're doing you a favor by taking it off of your hands lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> It'll happen lol my son isn't old enough to date but my daughter's friends used to have her ask all of the time. Especially when they say that mom has TONS... like they're doing you a favor by taking it off of your hands lol




That's funny. You might actually have enough to spare though. Lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I remember now! Really pretty! No wonder it left an impression on SIU Mom!
> 
> All this talk about these MK made me switch into mine. Here it is



Hippie chic!  I've never seen the tie-dyed one.  Cute bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I remember now! Really pretty! No wonder it left an impression on SIU Mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk about these MK made me switch into mine. Here it is



I love the design! I hope you have fun carrying her today!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MaryBel!
> 
> 
> I LOVE your tote! The embossed woven leather really makes it a classy looking!  I drove to the Livermore Outlet this morning and I didn't see anything like that there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my recent purchases but once I load up my stuff they are too heavy to drag up the steep streets of San Francisco.  I found the bag below this morning at the Michael Kors Outlet.  It was 40% off.  It is so much lighter than my other bags and I think (hope!) it's going to be easier to carry and easier on my back!





MiaBorsa said:


> Dang, you have a good memory!!     I think I bought that bag about 5 years ago and posted the pic on the QVC forum!!   HAHA.   I managed to find it...it's not made exactly the same as yours, but close enough.





MaryBel said:


> I remember now! Really pretty! No wonder it left an impression on SIU Mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk about these MK made me switch into mine. Here it is



Wow all so different, yet similar

Beautiful bags.

Sarah I remember yours -  it was so outside of your comfort zone and norm.
Love them.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Wow all so different, yet similar
> 
> Beautiful bags.
> 
> Sarah I remember yours -  it was so outside of your comfort zone and norm.
> Love them.



Thanks Hopi!:kiss:


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Dang, you have a good memory!!     I think I bought that bag about 5 years ago and posted the pic on the QVC forum!!   HAHA.   I managed to find it...it's not made exactly the same as yours, but close enough.




Very cute zebra pattern. Live the rope!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hippie chic!  I've never seen the tie-dyed one.  Cute bag.




Thanks Sarah! I think it is from last summer. I think it came in brown, orange and pink.



RuedeNesle said:


> I love the design! I hope you have fun carrying her today!





Thanks SIU Mom!
We didn't go anywhere yesterday, but today we will go out, even if it is to take my son to his swimming lessons 




hopi said:


> Wow all so different, yet similar
> 
> Beautiful bags.
> 
> Sarah I remember yours -  it was so outside of your comfort zone and norm.
> Love them.




Thanks Hopi!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Wow all so different, yet similar
> 
> Beautiful bags.
> 
> Sarah I remember yours -  it was so outside of your comfort zone and norm.
> Love them.





Twoboyz said:


> Very cute zebra pattern. Live the rope!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

The UPS truck just drove off after leaving this on the front porch.    Coach Bleecker Logo Duffle in brindle.  






The leather is so smushy; it reminds me of the Montecatini hobo leather except it's lined.   It's more of a "feedbag" style when loaded up...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> The UPS truck just drove off after leaving this on the front porch.    Coach Bleecker Logo Duffle in brindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is so smushy; it reminds me of the Montecatini hobo leather except it's lined.   It's more of a "feedbag" style when loaded up...




Humm... Nice!!! U love the slouch of her and the color is so neutral and soft. Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Humm... Nice!!! U love the slouch of her and the color is so neutral and soft. Enjoy your new baby.



Thanks.  It reminds me of the original vintage Coach bags, but lighter weight.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> The UPS truck just drove off after leaving this on the front porch.      Coach Bleecker Logo Duffle in brindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is so smushy; it reminds me of the Montecatini hobo leather except it's lined.   It's more of a "feedbag" style when loaded up...






Mornin' Sarah!


I love the slouch on her! And I love how the logo is designed on the bag.  


Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> The UPS truck just drove off after leaving this on the front porch.      Coach Bleecker Logo Duffle in brindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is so smushy; it reminds me of the Montecatini hobo leather except it's lined.   It's more of a "feedbag" style when loaded up...



That UPS man is feeling generous today leaving presents! 
Very cute bag.  I love the embossed logo on there and the color is pretty.  The leather looks beautiful.  Enjoy.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> The UPS truck just drove off after leaving this on the front porch.    Coach Bleecker Logo Duffle in brindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is so smushy; it reminds me of the Montecatini hobo leather except it's lined.   It's more of a "feedbag" style when loaded up...





MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.  It reminds me of the* original vintage *Coach bags, but lighter weight.




Nothing like  beautiful bags to make you let go of a grudge
 I love the Coach duffles, they are easy carries - you know I love the browns as much as you - she's just in time for the best season of the year.

Totally agree with you about the vintage feel with the modern twist - your new turnlock has the same aura.

If your out of real estate - I'm here for you


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> The UPS truck just drove off after leaving this on the front porch.    Coach Bleecker Logo Duffle in brindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is so smushy; it reminds me of the Montecatini hobo leather except it's lined.   It's more of a "feedbag" style when loaded up...




Gorgeous!  Congrats!
Don't you love the nice slouch they get? They shouldn't be allowed to be photographed without the slouch, they look just weird. 


How do you feel about the bottom? I think it is the same bottom as my grommet one. When I first saw it on pics I was not comfortable with it but once I tried the bag, it works really well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah.  I love the slouch on her! And I love how the logo is designed on the bag.
> Beautiful!  Congrats!


   Thanks, chickie!   :kiss:





Twoboyz said:


> That UPS man is feeling generous today leaving presents!
> Very cute bag.  I love the embossed logo on there and the color is pretty.  The leather looks beautiful.  Enjoy.


   I love a man in brown shorts.      Thanks, TB!!





hopi said:


> Nothing like  beautiful bags to make you let go of a grudge
> I love the Coach duffles, they are easy carries - you know I love the browns as much as you - she's just in time for the best season of the year.
> 
> Totally agree with you about the vintage feel with the modern twist - your new turnlock has the same aura.
> 
> If your out of real estate - I'm here for you


 I can always depend on you, GF.      Thanks!!  





MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!
> Don't you love the nice slouch they get? They shouldn't be allowed to be photographed without the slouch, they look just weird.
> 
> How do you feel about the bottom? I think it is the same bottom as my grommet one. When I first saw it on pics I was not comfortable with it but once I tried the bag, it works really well.


  Thanks, MB!   Yes, I love the slouch!   The bottom on this one is more oval shaped and not too wide, so it works.  I don't like those big, round bottoms.   (And not on purses, either...)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MB!   Yes, I love the slouch!   The bottom on this one is more oval shaped and not too wide, so it works.  I don't like those big, round bottoms.   (And not on purses, either...)


----------



## hopi

Loaded this baby up.  Bought this bag last year from the outlet and only carried her a couple of times. I am a big bag girl and this is probably my biggest bag.  Thinking of bringing her to Arizona with me but the thought of smooshing her under a plane seat (even if she's in a Vera Bradley travel bag )hurts my brain.






Laila 
Coach


----------



## Nebo

Very pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Loaded this baby up.  Bought this bag last year from the outlet and only carried her a couple of times. I am a big bag girl and this is probably my biggest bag.  Thinking of bringing her to Arizona with me but the thought of smooshing her under a plane seat (even if she's in a Vera Bradley travel bag )hurts my brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laila
> Coach




Laila is beautiful and looks perfect for AZ!  I love the handles and the crossbody strap. I know what you  mean about smooshing her under the seat but I'm sure she'll be fine.


Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Loaded this baby up.  Bought this bag last year from the outlet and only carried her a couple of times. I am a big bag girl and this is probably my biggest bag.  Thinking of bringing her to Arizona with me but the thought of smooshing her under a plane seat (even if she's in a Vera Bradley travel bag )hurts my brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laila
> Coach




I wouldn't want to smush her under a seat either. She's beautiful! Love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Loaded this baby up.  Bought this bag last year from the outlet and only carried her a couple of times. I am a big bag girl and this is probably my biggest bag.  Thinking of bringing her to Arizona with me but the thought of smooshing her under a plane seat (even if she's in a Vera Bradley travel bag )hurts my brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laila
> Coach



   OMG, hopi...I haven't seen your Laila.   :swoon:    She is fabulous!!!    

When are you leaving for AZ??


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I nearly swooned in Dillard's today.   After I fanned myself, this followed me home; the Brahmin Large Duxbury Satchel in tortoise seville, and matching Suri wallet...


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I nearly swooned in Dillard's today.   After I fanned myself, this followed me home; the Brahmin Large Duxbury Satchel in tortoise seville, and matching Suri wallet...




Beautiful!  I have been admiring this on the Brahmin site for a couple weeks. Love the color, pattern and texture.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I nearly swooned in Dillard's today.   After I fanned myself, this followed me home; the Brahmin Large Duxbury Satchel in tortoise seville, and matching Suri wallet...





  BEAUTIFUL!  I can see how they took your breath away!


I'm going to use that excuse next time:  I passed out in the store and when I came to I was in the car and "this" bag was sitting next to me!


Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!  I have been admiring this on the Brahmin site for a couple weeks. Love the color, pattern and texture.


  Thanks, TB.  I saw this on the website, too...but in person it is STUNNING.   




RuedeNesle said:


> BEAUTIFUL!  I can see how they took your breath away!
> I'm going to use that excuse next time:  I passed out in the store and when I came to I was in the car and "this" bag was sitting next to me!
> 
> Congrats!


 Girl, you know how it is when you do the "purse swoon."  You know it's all over but the paying.      Thanks, honey.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB.  I saw this on the website, too...but in person it is STUNNING.
> 
> 
> Girl, you know how it is when you do the "purse swoon." * You know it's all over but the paying.   *   Thanks, honey.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I nearly swooned in Dillard's today.   After I fanned myself, this followed me home; the Brahmin Large Duxbury Satchel in tortoise seville, and matching Suri wallet...



Omg! I need this. So gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Omg! I need this. So gorgeous! Congrats!



Thanks, GG.  I'm still grinning. >>>>>>


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I nearly swooned in Dillard's today.   After I fanned myself, this followed me home; the Brahmin Large Duxbury Satchel in tortoise seville, and matching Suri wallet...




OMG You find the best stuff - 
Never saw this bag before.
I guess when Beck said her piece about new  new releases you took her seriously
Major stunner......
 LOVE IT!

My son has a tear in his bicep and he is supposed to have minor surgery, Southwest lets you change reservations as many times as you want in a year without fees. So maybe within the next 7 to 10 days.  I am mentally packing just for a couple of weeks.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> BEAUTIFUL!  I can see how they took your breath away!
> 
> 
> *I'm going to use that excuse next time:*  I passed out in the store and when I came to I was in the car and "this" bag was sitting next to me!
> 
> 
> Congrats!





and yes Sarah I can see how it took your breath away


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I nearly swooned in Dillard's today.   After I fanned myself, this followed me home; the Brahmin Large Duxbury Satchel in tortoise seville, and matching Suri wallet...





Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I nearly swooned in Dillard's today.   After I fanned myself, this followed me home; the Brahmin Large Duxbury Satchel in tortoise seville, and matching Suri wallet...



I MUST have this bag!!!!

Congrats GF!!!!  She is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> OMG You find the best stuff -
> Never saw this bag before.
> I guess when Beck said her piece about new  new releases you took her seriously
> Major stunner......
> LOVE IT!
> 
> My son has a tear in his bicep and he is supposed to have minor surgery, Southwest lets you change reservations as many times as you want in a year without fees. So maybe within the next 7 to 10 days.  I am mentally packing just for a couple of weeks.



Thanks, hopi!   I hope your son is OK.   :kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!


Thanks, MB.  I never looked at the Duxbury very closely; the website pics aren't that great.  I was  wowed when I saw her in Dillards!




tlo said:


> I MUST have this bag!!!!
> 
> Congrats GF!!!!  She is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!


  Go get her, GF!!   Dillard's is open till 9!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MB.  I never looked at the Duxbury very closely; the website pics aren't that great.  I was  wowed when I saw her in Dillards!
> 
> 
> Go get her, GF!!   Dillard's is open till 9!!



LMAO!!  It won't be today.  LOL!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I nearly swooned in Dillard's today.   After I fanned myself, this followed me home; the Brahmin Large Duxbury Satchel in tortoise seville, and matching Suri wallet...


Gorgeous bag and wallet, enjoy!!!!  I still have the Brahmin Weekender bag on my wish list!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag and wallet, enjoy!!!!  I still have the Brahmin Weekender bag on my wish list!



Thanks!   I am a big fan of Brahmin.


----------



## hopi

Got this yesterday
Coach Madison Zebra Madison


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Got this yesterday
> 
> Coach Madison Zebra Madison




So pretty!  I have almost purchased this bag so many times.  I love the color and pattern with the gold hardware.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

That is so pretty!  I've been looking at alot of animal prints lately (which is very rare for me) there's just something about them now


----------



## Twoboyz

This animal print by Coach is probably my favorite next to the Dooney giraffe.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> This animal print by Coach is probably my favorite next to the Dooney giraffe.



I've been searching for a pre loved giraffe bag  I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Got this yesterday
> 
> Coach Madison Zebra Madison




She is sexy!!! I'm not a huge animal print fan but this is hot!! Love the coach tag in this one


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty!  I have almost purchased this bag so many times.  I love the color and pattern with the gold hardware.



-  Thanks Twoboyz it is super lightweight.



Gilmoregirl said:


> That is so pretty!  I've been looking at alot of animal prints lately (which is very rare for me) there's just something about them now



Gilmoregirl
This is my first animal print bag also.



PcanTannedBty said:


> She is sexy!!!* I'm not a huge animal print fan* but this is hot!! Love the coach tag in this one



Hi Pcan.

We know about your fear of the reptile bags.
My real twin is the same way as you and saw her this morning and had a fit she loved it, the coloring on this is so subtle with the rich browns and gold tags. I got this on FOS for $69.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Got this yesterday
> Coach Madison Zebra Madison



So pretty, hopi!   I just love Madeline.     Congrats!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty, hopi!   I just love Madeline.     Congrats!!



:kiss:


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Got this yesterday
> Coach Madison Zebra Madison





Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! * I have almost purchased this bag so many times.  *I love the color and pattern with the gold hardware.




Me too!


Hopi: I love her!  Congrats!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> Hopi: I love her!  Congrats!



Thanks SIUMOM


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Got this yesterday
> Coach Madison Zebra Madison





Twins on this one! Isn't she gorgeous! This pattern is perfect for fall.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> -  Thanks Twoboyz it is super lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> Gilmoregirl
> This is my first animal print bag also.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pcan.
> 
> We know about your fear of the reptile bags.
> My real twin is the same way as you and saw her this morning and had a fit she loved it, the coloring on this is so subtle with the rich browns and gold tags. I got this on FOS for $69.




Lol... That's an awesome price!!


----------



## FenderGirl

OMG!!! How gorgeous! I love brahmin bags!


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I nearly swooned in Dillard's today.   After I fanned myself, this followed me home; the Brahmin Large Duxbury Satchel in tortoise seville, and matching Suri wallet...



Girl, 
That is one beautiful acquisition! Talk about RICH looking and RICH in luscious brown tones.
This is one you will enjoy for a long, long time, no "closet decoration there, for sure."


----------



## MiaBorsa

FenderGirl said:


> OMG!!! How gorgeous! I love brahmin bags!


Hi FenderGirl!  Not sure which Brahmin you are referring to, but if it's mine then thank you very much.  




Pixie RN said:


> Girl,
> That is one beautiful acquisition! Talk about RICH looking and RICH in luscious brown tones.
> This is one you will enjoy for a long, long time, no "closet decoration there, for sure."


Thanks, Pix.  I'm being patient but "saving" her till it's officially fall.


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Got this yesterday
> Coach Madison Zebra Madison





MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I nearly swooned in Dillard's today.   After I fanned myself, this followed me home; the Brahmin Large Duxbury Satchel in tortoise seville, and matching Suri wallet...



Beautiful bags ladies!  I have been MIA with tons of visiting family this summer, and have missed some beautiful bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful bags ladies!  I have been MIA with tons of visiting family this summer, and have missed some beautiful bags!



Thanks, Rosie.  I was wondering where the heck you've been.  Glad you're having a great summer.


----------



## cheidel

Another non-Dooney favorite, along with matching sneakers, jacket and riding boots!  


Calvin Klein Chelsea quilted lamb leather drawstring bag purchased at Macy's 2011
Mossimo Company quilted sneakers purchased at Target yesterday for $19, BTW exact same sneaker by Steve Madden is $60, both non-leather.....!  


* For winter:*  Corso Como quilted leather riding boots purchased at Nordstrom in 2012
Coldwater Creek quilted lamb leather jacket purchased 2011 from Coldwater Creek


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> The UPS truck just drove off after leaving this on the front porch.      Coach Bleecker Logo Duffle in brindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is so smushy; it reminds me of the Montecatini hobo leather except it's lined.   It's more of a "feedbag" style when loaded up...


Gorgeous, love that color.  I have the similar, older model Coach Duffle in black from the late 90's, still love her!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite, along with matching sneakers, jacket and riding boots!
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein Chelsea quilted lamb leather drawstring bag purchased at Macy's 2011
> Mossimo Company quilted sneakers purchased at Target yesterday for $19, BTW exact same sneaker by Steve Madden is $60, both non-leather.....!
> 
> 
> * For winter:*  Corso Como quilted leather riding boots purchased at Nordstrom in 2012
> Coldwater Creek quilted lamb leather jacket purchased 2011 from Coldwater Creek




You really put together a great outfit! Love it all together. The CK bag is really cute.


----------



## MaryBel

cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite, along with matching sneakers, jacket and riding boots!
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein Chelsea quilted lamb leather drawstring bag purchased at Macy's 2011
> Mossimo Company quilted sneakers purchased at Target yesterday for $19, BTW exact same sneaker by Steve Madden is $60, both non-leather.....!
> 
> 
> * For winter:*  Corso Como quilted leather riding boots purchased at Nordstrom in 2012
> Coldwater Creek quilted lamb leather jacket purchased 2011 from Coldwater Creek





Love the quilted bag! 
I also have quilted boots and jacket!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> You really put together a great outfit! Love it all together. The CK bag is really cute.


 
Thanks TB!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite, along with matching sneakers, jacket and riding boots!
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein Chelsea quilted lamb leather drawstring bag purchased at Macy's 2011
> Mossimo Company quilted sneakers purchased at Target yesterday for $19, BTW exact same sneaker by Steve Madden is $60, both non-leather.....!
> 
> 
> * For winter:*  Corso Como quilted leather riding boots purchased at Nordstrom in 2012
> Coldwater Creek quilted lamb leather jacket purchased 2011 from Coldwater Creek



Love that drawstring!   And all your coordinating pieces are great!


----------



## cheidel

MaryBel said:


> Love the quilted bag!
> I also have quilted boots and jacket!


 
Thank you!  Don't you love your quilted boots and jacket?  Looks so good together!


----------



## MaryBel

Got this one Monday. Thanks to my GF CFC who helped me get it. Coach caroline in teal


----------



## MaryBel

And got these 2 today. Coach daily shoulder bag in cornflower and Brahmin Norah hobo in Enamel. Looove this color!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that drawstring!   And all your coordinating pieces are great!


 

Thanks!!  This bag is so soft, love it!!!


----------



## cheidel

MaryBel said:


> And got these 2 today. Coach daily shoulder bag in cornflower and Brahmin Norah hobo in Enamel. Looove this color!


 

All are beautiful, but I especially love the Brahmin bag, gorgeous color!


----------



## MaryBel

cheidel said:


> All are beautiful, but I especially love the Brahmin bag, gorgeous color!





Thanks! 
That's why I could not resist order it. It's my second one on the same color.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got this one Monday. Thanks to my GF CFC who helped me get it. Coach caroline in teal




You have been a busy lady shopping! Love them all. The colors are beautiful!


----------



## Bobetta

MaryBel said:


> Got this one Monday. Thanks to my GF CFC who helped me get it. Coach caroline in teal







MaryBel said:


> And got these 2 today. Coach daily shoulder bag in cornflower and Brahmin Norah hobo in Enamel. Looove this color!




Wow. Wowie-wow-wow!! I loooove them!! Like really love them. Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Got this one Monday. Thanks to my GF CFC who helped me get it. Coach caroline in teal


Twins!!!!  I loveee mine and so will you. Congrats lady. I love chrge sends


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> And got these 2 today. Coach daily shoulder bag in cornflower and Brahmin Norah hobo in Enamel. Looove this color!


Twins on daily !!!!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Got this one Monday. Thanks to my GF CFC who helped me get it. Coach caroline in teal





MaryBel said:


> And got these 2 today. Coach daily shoulder bag in cornflower and Brahmin Norah hobo in Enamel. Looove this color!



Beautiful choices as usual MaryBel!  Twins on the Bleecker Daily - I have three of these and they are one of my favorite bags.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Got this one Monday. Thanks to my GF CFC who helped me get it. Coach caroline in teal



Oh geesh
Killer beauty LOVE the teal
Congrats


----------



## G.Allyn

So many wonderful styles and shapes.  The blue shades are really pretty.  I am a blue lover too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got this one Monday. Thanks to my GF CFC who helped me get it. Coach caroline in teal





MaryBel said:


> And got these 2 today. Coach daily shoulder bag in cornflower and Brahmin Norah hobo in Enamel. Looove this color!



Blue bags!!   I'm shocked.      Great looking stuff, MB.  Congrats!!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> And got these 2 today. Coach daily shoulder bag in cornflower and Brahmin Norah hobo in Enamel. Looove this color!



You got the blues really bad
Great bags as usual MaryBel
Congrats!
Will you put the softer blues away for spring, match an outfit, shoes  or carry now?


----------



## Nebo

cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite, along with matching sneakers, jacket and riding boots!
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein Chelsea quilted lamb leather drawstring bag purchased at Macy's 2011
> Mossimo Company quilted sneakers purchased at Target yesterday for $19, BTW exact same sneaker by Steve Madden is $60, both non-leather.....!
> 
> 
> * For winter:*  Corso Como quilted leather riding boots purchased at Nordstrom in 2012
> Coldwater Creek quilted lamb leather jacket purchased 2011 from Coldwater Creek



Very pretty! Im  sad that I missed out on quilted boots ( Vince Camuto) last year..so pretty!


----------



## RebeccaJ

MaryBel said:


> Got this one Monday. Thanks to my GF CFC who helped me get it. Coach caroline in teal



Ohhhh I want one of those!


----------



## hopi

RebeccaJ said:


> Ohhhh *I want one of those!*



who doesn't


----------



## RebeccaJ

While we are fessing up about cheating on Peter.  Here are my recent cheats, but only with Mr. G.


----------



## hopi

RebeccaJ said:


> While we are fessing up about cheating on Peter.  Here are my recent cheats, but only with Mr. G.





Damnnnnn girl cheating is an understatement
You are a straight up hussy (cleaned up my vocabulary for the forum.)
Beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Damnnnnn girl cheating is an understatement
> You are a straight up hussy (cleaned up my vocabulary for the forum.)
> Beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> While we are fessing up about cheating on Peter.  Here are my recent cheats, but only with Mr. G.



Well, I have already seen them, but I like seeing them again.      So gorgeous!!


----------



## RebeccaJ

Thank you I prefer to be called a Hucci Momma!


----------



## Twoboyz

RebeccaJ said:


> Thank you I prefer to be called a Hucci Momma!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Thank you I prefer to be called a Hucci Momma!



Here ya go.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Here ya go.




That's great!


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Here ya go.



Hahahaha, perfect! Those Gucci items are just perfection!


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> Here ya go.




I need that shirt!


----------



## cheidel

RebeccaJ said:


> While we are fessing up about cheating on Peter.  Here are my recent cheats, but only with Mr. G.


 
Gorgeous bags, especially the red one, enjoy!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

hopi said:


> Damnnnnn girl cheating is an understatement
> You are a straight up hussy (cleaned up my vocabulary for the forum.)
> Beautiful.



Bahahahaha hussy! Ahahahaha


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Here ya go.



Stop making me laugh! It hurts too bad!!


----------



## cheidel

Nebo said:


> Very pretty! Im  sad that I missed out on quilted boots ( Vince Camuto) last year..so pretty!


 
Thanks Nebo!!!  Hope you can find those boots this year!!!  If I see them anywhere will let you know.


----------



## G.Allyn

Wow!  Busy girl.  Absolutely love the clutch/wallet with the tassels.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> You have been a busy lady shopping! Love them all. The colors are beautiful!


Thanks TB!
Well, you know how it is, supposed to be working all day in the computer...it's kind of dangerous...shopping is too easy. Only the teal required a visit to the outlet to fill out paperwork to have it sent.



Bobetta said:


> Wow. Wowie-wow-wow!! I loooove them!! Like really love them. Congrats!


Thanks B!




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins!!!! I loveee mine and so will you. Congrats lady. I love chrge sends


Thanks again GF! I got her thanks to you!




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins on daily !!!!


I'm surprised how practical this bag is. I got one last month in slit and been carrying it very often, so when I saw the cornflower blue, had to get it.



elbgrl said:


> Beautiful choices as usual MaryBel! Twins on the Bleecker Daily - I have three of these and they are one of my favorite bags.


Thanks Rosie! What colors do you have? This is my 2nd, I have slit too. I'd love one in love red.




hopi said:


> Oh geesh
> Killer beauty LOVE the teal
> Congrats


Thanks Hopi! 
I can't resist teal, such a pretty color!




G.Allyn said:


> So many wonderful styles and shapes. The blue shades are really pretty. I am a blue lover too!


Thanks G.A!
Yay, another blue lover!




MiaBorsa said:


> Blue bags!! I'm shocked.  Great looking stuff, MB. Congrats!!


 You know me GF! I can't resist blue bags. Thanks!




hopi said:


> You got the blues really bad
> Great bags as usual MaryBel
> Congrats!
> Will you put the softer blues away for spring, match an outfit, shoes or carry now?


Thanks Hopi!
Yep, and it doesn't get better! No medicine for these blues!
The only one that is a bit difficult is the brahmin, since its so bright, so if the weather is sunny, she will get out, if not, she will wait for next sring 




RebeccaJ said:


> Ohhhh I want one of those!


Thanks Becks!
Got it at the outlet, 50% off. 




hopi said:


> who doesn't


You are too funny!


----------



## MaryBel

RebeccaJ said:


> While we are fessing up about cheating on Peter.  Here are my recent cheats, but only with Mr. G.





Nice cheating GF! 
All of them are so pretty...difficult to pick one...although I think the last one (dark red) is my favorite.
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Very pretty! Im  sad that I missed out on quilted boots ( Vince Camuto) last year..so pretty!





Nebo, check TJMaxx or Marshalls, they should be getting the boots soon and normally they get the older ones, so you might get lucky. I got my black VC's at Dillards and then I found the brown ones at TJMaxx.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Nebo, check TJMaxx or Marshalls, they should be getting the boots soon and normally they get the older ones, so you might get lucky. I got my black VC's at Dillards and then I found the brown ones at TJMaxx.



Not in this TJMAXX.. I'll try and make it to Dallas ones, Im pretty sure they have way better selection. Today I tried on around 25 different items in both M and TJM. Walked away with one blouse...

p.s. post some photos in off topic or here when you take them out for the fall


----------



## Pixie RN

Heavens Ladies, you have been very "handbag busy. MaryBel, I'm going to call you "Miss Bel Blue Bags." Really nothing wrong with loving blue bags, so many colors of blue to chose from. Hopi, oooooh, Caroline in teal......that is one class act bag. Rebecca WOW.......Gucci....Hucci:giggles: girl for sure with all those beauties! My Chelsea will "pale in comparison" to all these beauties. Enjoy them all.


----------



## Twoboyz

I went to the Macy's sale yesterday and surprised myself with this cute little Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. What got me was the color, shape, the nice wide opening, and the outside cell phone pocket. It's a bit smaller than the small florentine satchel, but still holds all my stuff.  I love that it's a complete zip down, but Fossil put the strap d-rings on the sides of the bag rather than having them attach to the handles.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the Macy's sale yesterday and surprised myself with this cute little Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. What got me was the color, shape, the nice wide opening, and the outside cell phone pocket. It's a bit smaller than the small florentine satchel, but still holds all my stuff.  I love that it's a complete zip down, but Fossil put the strap d-rings on the sides of the bag rather than having them attach to the handles.
> 
> View attachment 2729112
> View attachment 2729113




Beautiful color !!!!! great satchel, 
when the bag is smaller - love that the designer had the thoughtfulness to make a wider opening - she is a pretty bag.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the Macy's sale yesterday and surprised myself with this cute little Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. What got me was the color, shape, the nice wide opening, and the outside cell phone pocket. It's a bit smaller than the small florentine satchel, but still holds all my stuff.  I love that it's a complete zip down, but Fossil put the strap d-rings on the sides of the bag rather than having them attach to the handles.
> 
> View attachment 2729112
> View attachment 2729113



She's beautiful TB! I love that color


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the Macy's sale yesterday and surprised myself with this cute little Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. What got me was the color, shape, the nice wide opening, and the outside cell phone pocket. It's a bit smaller than the small florentine satchel, but still holds all my stuff.  I love that it's a complete zip down, but Fossil put the strap d-rings on the sides of the bag rather than having them attach to the handles.
> 
> View attachment 2729112
> View attachment 2729113



Gorgeous!!  That color is amazing!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Beautiful color !!!!! great satchel,
> when the bag is smaller - love that the designer had the thoughtfulness to make a wider opening - she is a pretty bag.





Gilmoregirl said:


> She's beautiful TB! I love that color





tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!  That color is amazing!!!



Thanks Hope, GG, and TLO!  I just fell in love with the color and it's simplicity.  I though she would be perfect for fall.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the Macy's sale yesterday and surprised myself with this cute little Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. What got me was the color, shape, the nice wide opening, and the outside cell phone pocket. It's a bit smaller than the small florentine satchel, but still holds all my stuff.  I love that it's a complete zip down, but Fossil put the strap d-rings on the sides of the bag rather than having them attach to the handles.
> 
> View attachment 2729112
> View attachment 2729113



Just lovely, TB!   Fossil has been stepping up their game lately; I noticed several gorgeous bags in their fall line.  I love that color, and satchels are my favorite!   Gorgeous bag!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the Macy's sale yesterday and surprised myself with this cute little Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. What got me was the color, shape, the nice wide opening, and the outside cell phone pocket. It's a bit smaller than the small florentine satchel, but still holds all my stuff.  I love that it's a complete zip down, but Fossil put the strap d-rings on the sides of the bag rather than having them attach to the handles.
> 
> View attachment 2729112
> View attachment 2729113




I am in love with this bag! Big fan of Fossil, too!


----------



## G.Allyn

Twoboyz,

That raisin shade is PERFECTION. Very rich looking.  I am starting to see so many wonderful lines from all of you, I may have to start branching out from my standard D&B.

After 12 years of being a faithful D&B customer, the last couple of months have been disappointing as a customer.  It probably is simply a series of strange coincidences, but I have received too many flawed items.  

While I love much of the D&B styling and the usually reliable quality, I think if I start to buy only what I completely and utterly love, combined with some new design lines (such as Brahmin and your lovely Fossil), I will be a happier handbag collector.

Thanks for showing your Fossil.  It gives me another handbag line to investigate.  Really impressed with the smooth leather and the rich color.


----------



## hopi

G.Allyn said:


> Twoboyz,
> 
> That raisin shade is PERFECTION. Very rich looking.  I am starting to see so many wonderful lines from all of you, I may have to start branching out from my standard D&B.
> 
> After 12 years of being a faithful D&B customer, the last couple of months have been disappointing as a customer.  It probably is simply a series of strange coincidences, but* I have received too many flawed items.
> *
> While I love much of the D&B styling and the usually reliable quality, I think if I start to buy only what I completely and utterly love, combined with some new design lines (such as Brahmin and your lovely Fossil), I will be a happier handbag collector.
> 
> Thanks for showing your Fossil.  It gives me another handbag line to investigate.  Really impressed with the smooth leather and the rich color.




Hi G
I have had the same experience where it seems like everything has to be returned.
It is such a let down. The people at the post office or UPS Box start to become friends and Q has us buying them gifts.
It a matter of statistics.  That being said these ladies are shoppers and your right they have shown me the light to many other lines.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Just lovely, TB!   Fossil has been stepping up their game lately; I noticed several gorgeous bags in their fall line.  I love that color, and satchels are my favorite!   Gorgeous bag!



Thanks Sarah!  I'm a die hard Dooney fan, but this one just called my name.  



DooneyDucky said:


> I am in love with this bag! Big fan of Fossil, too!



Thanks DD!  What got me also is that the lining is nice in this bag.  It's a nice thicker cotton.  I've turned into a lining snob.  



G.Allyn said:


> Twoboyz,
> 
> That raisin shade is PERFECTION. Very rich looking.  I am starting to see so many wonderful lines from all of you, I may have to start branching out from my standard D&B.
> 
> After 12 years of being a faithful D&B customer, the last couple of months have been disappointing as a customer.  It probably is simply a series of strange coincidences, but I have received too many flawed items.
> 
> While I love much of the D&B styling and the usually reliable quality, I think if I start to buy only what I completely and utterly love, combined with some new design lines (such as Brahmin and your lovely Fossil), I will be a happier handbag collector.
> 
> Thanks for showing your Fossil.  It gives me another handbag line to investigate.  Really impressed with the smooth leather and the rich color.



Thanks G!  I too am a dedicated Dooney fan and told myself I wouldn't buy any other brand. I did and ended up returning some of them, because they just didn't measure up to Dooney's quality.  However, the color and simplicity of this one just got to me and I had to have it.  It's thinner leather and nice and lightweight, while still holding it's shape.  It's going to be a nice comfortable bag to carry.  I'm sorry about your issues with quality.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the Macy's sale yesterday and surprised myself with this cute little Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. What got me was the color, shape, the nice wide opening, and the outside cell phone pocket. It's a bit smaller than the small florentine satchel, but still holds all my stuff.  I love that it's a complete zip down, but Fossil put the strap d-rings on the sides of the bag rather than having them attach to the handles.
> 
> View attachment 2729112
> View attachment 2729113





Love the satchel. The color is gorgeous! Congrats TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Love the satchel. The color is gorgeous! Congrats TB!



Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the Macy's sale yesterday and surprised myself with this cute little Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. What got me was the color, shape, the nice wide opening, and the outside cell phone pocket. It's a bit smaller than the small florentine satchel, but still holds all my stuff.  I love that it's a complete zip down, but Fossil put the strap d-rings on the sides of the bag rather than having them attach to the handles.
> 
> View attachment 2729112
> View attachment 2729113


Wow, a lovely bag and such a deep rich raisin color and the leather looks very nice!  It's a beauty TB, enjoy her!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Wow, a lovely bag and such a deep rich raisin color and the leather looks very nice!  It's a beauty TB, enjoy her!!!!



Thanks Cheidel!  It's funny because they had two in this color.  This one had more of a sheen than the other one making it look so rich. The other one even though the same color looked so dull.   It looked more dull.  Funny how two leathers in the same bag can look so different.  I guess we know that from Dooney.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

This is not my favorite but I was going through my boxes and came across these and thought I'd share. 

This was before my transition to a 100% "Dooneynista" when I was open to other designer brands. &#128513;&#128513;.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is not my favorite but I was going through my boxes and came across these and thought I'd share.
> 
> This was before my transition to a 100% "Dooneynista" when I was open to other designer brands. &#128513;&#128513;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731555




Nice pairing Pcan. I love the navy. I'm sitting in the orthodontist waiting room and I see someone with the same print.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Nice pairing Pcan. I love the navy. I'm sitting in the orthodontist waiting room and I see someone with the same print.




Oh cool... Mine is years old, like 5-6 years. &#128515;&#128515;. I'm getting rid of them. I'll maybe wear one more time to be sure that's what I wanna do but I can feel it. It will help me get the Ivy Flo if they have any left.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the Macy's sale yesterday and surprised myself with this cute little Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. What got me was the color, shape, the nice wide opening, and the outside cell phone pocket. It's a bit smaller than the small florentine satchel, but still holds all my stuff.  I love that it's a complete zip down, but Fossil put the strap d-rings on the sides of the bag rather than having them attach to the handles.
> 
> View attachment 2729112
> View attachment 2729113



I love love love it! That style is so pretty and timeless! Looks like you found a replacement for crimson this fall


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I love love love it! That style is so pretty and timeless! Looks like you found a replacement for crimson this fall




Thanks Nebo! Yes I think I did actually. I finally stopped obsessing over the crimson thinking he reg Might still be too big for me. I solved the problem with this and the grape logo lock, but i still think about a Flo in crimson.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is not my favorite but I was going through my boxes and came across these and thought I'd share.
> 
> This was before my transition to a 100% "Dooneynista" when I was open to other designer brands. &#128513;&#128513;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731555





Love the duffle and wow those wedges are awesome!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Nebo! Yes I think I did actually. I finally stopped obsessing over the crimson thinking he reg Might still be too big for me. I solved the problem with this and the grape logo lock, but i still think about a Flo in crimson.





You should get something in crimson. I'd recommend the Kingston hobo like mine 
Although soon Kingston will have a crimson sister: regular flo was ordered on Monday...don't know how that happened  (had to before the discount is over)


----------



## MaryBel

Got my new bags. I totally looove them!
I got these from the Dillards sale online. 

Coach small phoebe in lacquer blue

And Coach med borough in embossed boarskin in navy/white/tan.


I think I'm done with coach bags for a while. There's not one that I'm obsessing over, so I won't go to the outlet or Macys to get tempted.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Got my new bags. I totally looove them!
> I got these from the Dillards sale online.
> 
> Coach small phoebe in lacquer blue
> 
> And Coach med borough in embossed boarskin in navy/white/tan.
> 
> 
> I think I'm done with coach bags for a while. There's not one that I'm obsessing over, so I won't go to the outlet or Macys to get tempted.


Congrats MB


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats MB




Thanks GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got my new bags. I totally looove them!
> I got these from the Dillards sale online.
> 
> Coach small phoebe in lacquer blue
> 
> And Coach med borough in embossed boarskin in navy/white/tan.
> 
> 
> I think I'm done with coach bags for a while. There's not one that I'm obsessing over, so I won't go to the outlet or Macys to get tempted.



Gorgeous!   Congrats MB!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   Congrats MB!





Thanks Sarah!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Got my new bags. I totally looove them!
> I got these from the Dillards sale online.
> 
> Coach small phoebe in lacquer blue
> 
> And Coach med borough in embossed boarskin in navy/white/tan.
> 
> 
> I think I'm done with coach bags for a while. There's not one that I'm obsessing over, so I won't go to the outlet or Macys to get tempted.



So you are the one that took that out of my Dillards bag at midnight!
Those boroughs are so stunning but over my budget.
I adore both of those bags! Congrats on being fast on the computer.
Stunners


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Got my new bags. I totally looove them!
> I got these from the Dillards sale online.
> 
> Coach small phoebe in lacquer blue
> 
> And Coach med borough in embossed boarskin in navy/white/tan.
> 
> 
> I think I'm done with coach bags for a while. There's not one that I'm obsessing over, so I won't go to the outlet or Macys to get tempted.



Gorgeous bags MB!  Congrats!!


----------



## Hollie91999

MaryBel said:


> Got my new bags. I totally looove them!
> I got these from the Dillards sale online.
> 
> Coach small phoebe in lacquer blue
> 
> And Coach med borough in embossed boarskin in navy/white/tan.
> 
> 
> I think I'm done with coach bags for a while. There's not one that I'm obsessing over, so I won't go to the outlet or Macys to get tempted.



Bag twins on lacquer blue phoebe...love Dillard's sales!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Me and Ms Caroline today


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me and Ms Caroline today



Twins!!  You know I love that bag.  You look gorgeous!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Twins!!  You know I love that bag.  You look gorgeous!!


 

Its ya fault I purchased it - enabler


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Its ya fault I purchased it - enabler



What are friends for?


----------



## oldbaglover

MaryBel said:


> Got my new bags. I totally looove them!
> I got these from the Dillards sale online.
> 
> Coach small phoebe in lacquer blue
> 
> And Coach med borough in embossed boarskin in navy/white/tan.
> 
> 
> I think I'm done with coach bags for a while. There's not one that I'm obsessing over, so I won't go to the outlet or Macys to get tempted.


Beautiful bags! I love the navy and white one.


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me and Ms Caroline today



Holy Poop!!!!!!
Never saw this bag in that color - Georgios!!!!
You look great


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me and Ms Caroline today



Whoa!!  Sexy!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Whoa!!  Sexy!!!


 

Thanks MB


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got my new bags. I totally looove them!
> I got these from the Dillards sale online.
> 
> Coach small phoebe in lacquer blue
> 
> And Coach med borough in embossed boarskin in navy/white/tan.
> 
> 
> I think I'm done with coach bags for a while. There's not one that I'm obsessing over, so I won't go to the outlet or Macys to get tempted.



Gorgeous MaryBel! The lacquer blue is a beautiful color and I just love that blue/white/tan combination on the borough bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me and Ms Caroline today



I like a bag with a little bling and she has just enough gold.  I love your green top too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

twoboyz said:


> i like a bag with a little bling and she has just enough gold.  I love your green top too.


 

thanks t:d


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me and Ms Caroline today



Simply gorgeous! I love that color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Simply gorgeous! I love that color!


 

Thanks GG - are you home???


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> So you are the one that took that out of my Dillards bag at midnight!
> Those boroughs are so stunning but over my budget.
> I adore both of those bags! Congrats on being fast on the computer.
> Stunners





Was it the borough? 
Thanks!



tlo said:


> Gorgeous bags MB!  Congrats!!




Thanks!






Hollie91999 said:


> Bag twins on lacquer blue phoebe...love Dillard's sales!!!!




I love this shade of blue!
Yes, their sales are awesome. Online are not as good as in store but no stores in my state


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me and Ms Caroline today





Looks gorgeous!
and twins!


----------



## MaryBel

oldbaglover said:


> Beautiful bags! I love the navy and white one.





Thanks!



Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous MaryBel! The lacquer blue is a beautiful color and I just love that blue/white/tan combination on the borough bag.




Thanks TB!
I agree, although I love them all the same


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks GG - are you home???



Yes ma'am


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yes ma'am


 

GOOD Rest up


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> GOOD Rest up



I can't rest... I've now started the exhausting task for choosing my "get well soon" bag as MB called it lol

I'm thinking bordeaux or blue buckley with the multi tessutta wallet... whatcha think?? 

Did I spell any of that right?? I think the only thing that's being numbed by my pain killers is my brain  lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> I can't rest... I've now started the exhausting task for choosing my "get well soon" bag as MB called it lol
> 
> I'm thinking bordeaux or blue buckley with the multi tessutta wallet... whatcha think??
> 
> Did I spell any of that right?? I think the only thing that's being numbed by my pain killers is my brain  lol



Just lay back on the pillows and look at gorgeous purses to order, GG.     You'll feel better in no time!!    The Buckley is gorgeous in ALL the colors, and I love that multi wallet.


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> I can't rest... I've now started the exhausting task for choosing my "get well soon" bag as MB called it lol
> 
> I'm thinking bordeaux or blue buckley with the multi tessutta wallet... whatcha think??
> 
> Did I spell any of that right?? I think the only thing that's being numbed by my pain killers is my brain  lol



I hope you feel better GG!!  There is not a bad color choice in either the Buckley or the woven wallet!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I can't rest... I've now started the exhausting task for choosing my "get well soon" bag as MB called it lol
> 
> I'm thinking bordeaux or blue buckley with the multi tessutta wallet... whatcha think??
> 
> Did I spell any of that right?? I think the only thing that's being numbed by my pain killers is my brain  lol




I'm sorry those pain killers aren't doing the trick. Hang in there. I remember hurting so much it was hard to move for about three days. After that moving and healing went very quickly. I was nursing my 4 month old son at the time so I couldn't do heavy pain killers and I had to lay him on me which was a challenge. In the meantime maybe those pain killers will take the edge off if that difficult decision making.  Blue vs Bordeaux is a tough one because they are both gorgeous with that brown trim.


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> I can't rest... I've now started the exhausting task for choosing my "get well soon" bag as MB called it lol
> 
> I'm thinking bordeaux or blue buckley with the multi tessutta wallet... whatcha think??
> 
> Did I spell any of that right?? I think the only thing that's being numbed by my pain killers is my brain  lol





I hope you get better soon! Just relax and think of handbags and hopefully it will get better or at least you will be so distracted you won't feel as bad.


Both colors are gorgeous! Any choice would be a good choice.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry those pain killers aren't doing the trick. Hang in there. I remember hurting so much it was hard to move for about three days. After that moving and healing went very quickly. I was nursing my 4 month old son at the time so I couldn't do heavy pain killers and I had to lay him on me which was a challenge. In the meantime maybe those pain killers will take the edge off if that difficult decision making.  Blue vs Bordeaux is a tough one because they are both gorgeous with that brown trim.



I don't know how you did it with a new born... I'd die LOL

which would you get? Bordeaux, blue (denim) to t'moro? ?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me and Ms Caroline today




Yummy!!! Love the color and style.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yummy!!! Love the color and style.


Thanks Sunshine


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I don't know how you did it with a new born... I'd die LOL
> 
> which would you get? Bordeaux, blue (denim) to t'moro? ?



I know you weren't asking me but I have to vote for the denim. The contrast between the handles and such against that blue would be striking.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm going on a lunch date with MK today... 

I'm carrying my MK Signature East/West Satchel before she goes up for sale... I've only carried her once since I got her a couple years ago. Boy does she feel tiny. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; 

Have a great day ladies!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I don't know how you did it with a new born... I'd die LOL
> 
> which would you get? Bordeaux, blue (denim) to t'moro? ?




It wasn't easy but we do anything for our little ones.  I think I would go with the marine because I have listed after the Toledo blue for so long and it has brown trim too. I just love that color combo. I might have chosen Bordeaux if I didn't just get the grape logo lock. I'm trying not to have too many similar colors in my collection. I don't think you could go wrong with any color in this bag though.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm going on a lunch date with MK today...
> 
> I'm carrying my MK Signature East/West Satchel before she goes up for sale... I've only carried her once since I got her a couple years ago. Boy does she feel tiny. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Have a great day ladies!!!
> View attachment 2734198




Looking classy as always. I love the outfit. The belt matches the bag trim. I know she feels tiny, but she really doesn't loon too small on you at all. I think it's the perfect proportion for you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Looking classy as always. I love the outfit. The belt matches the bag trim. I know she feels tiny, but she really doesn't loon too small on you at all. I think it's the perfect proportion for you.




Thanks TB!!! I can agree... She is the perfect size. I've just gotten use to those suitcases (that's what my doc called my Dillen Taupe the other day.... Lol). They are a tad bit out of proportion but I'm past that and just said screw it. I like them for the room. 

Yes, it's a nice bag but it's a bit stiff. Maybe cause I haven't carried it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks TB!!! I can agree... She is the perfect size. I've just gotten use to those suitcases (that's what my doc called my Dillen Taupe the other day.... Lol). They are a tad bit out of proportion but I'm past that and just said screw it. I like them for the room.
> 
> Yes, it's a nice bag but it's a bit stiff. Maybe cause I haven't carried it.




I think those MKs are meant to be stiff. You're used to that buttery florentine GF! Your doctor is funny.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm going on a lunch date with MK today...
> 
> I'm carrying my MK Signature East/West Satchel before she goes up for sale... I've only carried her once since I got her a couple years ago. Boy does she feel tiny. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Have a great day ladies!!!
> View attachment 2734198





Love your outfit and the bag goes perfect with it!
Have fun!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm going on a lunch date with MK today...
> 
> I'm carrying my MK Signature East/West Satchel before she goes up for sale... I've only carried her once since I got her a couple years ago. Boy does she feel tiny. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Have a great day ladies!!!
> View attachment 2734198



Looks great, PTB.   You should be able to sell that one easily; MK is ridin' high these days.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I know you weren't asking me but I have to vote for the denim. The contrast between the handles and such against that blue would be striking.



Thank you ladies... and I agree with both of you. I just need ALL of them  lol the denim and marine are both TDF but that bordeaux is gorgeous too... decisions decisions







Twoboyz said:


> It wasn't easy but we do anything for our little ones.  I think I would go with the marine because I have listed after the Toledo blue for so long and it has brown trim too. I just love that color combo. I might have chosen Bordeaux if I didn't just get the grape logo lock. I'm trying not to have too many similar colors in my collection. I don't think you could go wrong with any color in this bag though.


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm going on a lunch date with MK today...
> 
> I'm carrying my MK Signature East/West Satchel before she goes up for sale... I've only carried her once since I got her a couple years ago. Boy does she feel tiny. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
> 
> Have a great day ladies!!!
> View attachment 2734198


 
You look fab as always!!!  Love that bag, and how it matches the belt!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> You look fab as always!!!  Love that bag, and how it matches the belt!




Thanks sweetie!! I love the bag but didn't get the Dooney feel. &#128533;&#128533;


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm going on a lunch date with MK today...
> 
> I'm carrying my MK Signature East/West Satchel before she goes up for sale... I've only carried her once since I got her a couple years ago. Boy does she feel tiny. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Have a great day ladies!!!
> View attachment 2734198



Such a beautiful look!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ok friends. I had to share this beauty!!  I got a great deal. Was1200. Paid 283$ at outlets


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok friends. I had to share this beauty!!  I got a great deal. Was1200. Paid 283$ at outlets



Wow! Great deal! I love that color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Wow! Great deal! I love that color!


Thnks GG


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok friends. I had to share this beauty!!  I got a great deal. Was1200. Paid 283$ at outlets



Swoooooooooooooooooon!!   How did you find her, GF???   I thought those were long gone.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Swoooooooooooooooooon!!   How did you find her, GF???   I thought those were long gone.


So did I. Had my store do search. I did a CS from NY


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful bag, cfc ! Is that woven leather or some other material? That is an awesome deal!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok friends. I had to share this beauty!!  I got a great deal. Was1200. Paid 283$ at outlets




That's gorgeous !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bag, cfc ! Is that woven leather or some other material? That is an awesome deal!!!


 

Thanks - all woven leather


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Vicmarie said:


> That's gorgeous !


 

Thank you


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok friends. I had to share this beauty!!  I got a great deal. Was1200. Paid 283$ at outlets



This bag is a pure piece of art -  absolutely adore it, it the color gray? Stunning.
I actually own it in the blue but paid more at the outlet . Your price is amazing.
Congrats on such a great find.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> This bag is a pure piece of art -  absolutely adore it, it the color gray? Stunning.
> I actually own it in the blue but paid more at the outlet . Your price is amazing.
> Congrats on such a great find.


 
Thanks H, she is a gray blue...
I had the denim and sold it - UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I am trying to find parchment or the tote in denim


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok friends. I had to share this beauty!!  I got a great deal. Was1200. Paid 283$ at outlets



It's beautiful GF!!  Congrats!!  You ARE the outlet queen!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> It's beautiful GF!!  Congrats!!  You ARE the outlet queen!!!


 

LOLOl Thanks TLO


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok friends. I had to share this beauty!!  I got a great deal. Was1200. Paid 283$ at outlets




I didn't know you sold your denim one.  I'm glad you were able to find this one. Congrats!
I'd love to find the brown.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> I didn't know you sold your denim one.  I'm glad you were able to find this one. Congrats!
> I'd love to find the brown.


 

Yes and I am sad about it


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok friends. I had to share this beauty!!  I got a great deal. Was1200. Paid 283$ at outlets




GIRLFRIEND!!!!!!!!! Gimme!! That is beautiful! Is it woven leather? I know this a Dooney forum but do u have mod shots posted in Coach? Me wanna see!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> GIRLFRIEND!!!!!!!!! Gimme!! That is beautiful! Is it woven leather? I know this a Dooney forum but do u have mod shots posted in Coach? Me wanna see!!


 

Yes Sunshine all woven leather!!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

My "other" purses lol... I hardly ever touch these now ... I usually use the navy mk and rose gold rebecca minkoff to go on date nights and stuff like that but that's about it  .... I know a lot of you aren't saffiano fans but I love it !


----------



## Vicmarie

Vicmarie said:


> My "other" purses lol... I hardly ever touch these now ... I usually use the navy mk and rose gold rebecca minkoff to go on date nights and stuff like that but that's about it  .... I know a lot of you aren't saffiano fans but I love it !







Whoops here's the pic lol !


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok friends. I had to share this beauty!!  I got a great deal. Was1200. Paid 283$ at outlets




Gorgeous!  OMG, that deal!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2739774
> 
> 
> Whoops here's the pic lol !




Really pretty collection V! Pretty colors.  I have 2 MK bags in my collection and I love them. I don't carry them much though.  Don't know why?


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2739774
> 
> 
> Whoops here's the pic lol !





Love your collection, especially the palm Hamilton!


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok friends. I had to share this beauty!!  I got a great deal. Was1200. Paid 283$ at outlets



Ohhh lovely!  You are da bomb!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> ohhh lovely!  You are da bomb!


 

thanks E


----------



## elbgrl

Ok so I'm not Lisa Robertsons biggest fan, lol, but I snatched up this Gili Roma bag in lizard espresso on "as is" and she's perfect!  Love the lizard look and the "semi patent" look.  I previously got this bag in blush and loved it, but couldn't take the chemical smell so she went back.  Espresso lizard is now  in "Slouch training" with her new 32 oz Wen fall Tuscan pear inside!




Not sure I'm feeling the huge tassel though, so it's probably going to come off.


----------



## elbgrl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2739774
> 
> 
> Whoops here's the pic lol !



Lovely collection!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes Sunshine all woven leather!!!!




Yes!!!!! Nice subtle pop... And those "girls"... Go gurl!!! I love the entire look. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Ok so I'm not Lisa Robertsons biggest fan, lol, but I snatched up this Gili Roma bag in lizard espresso on "as is" and she's perfect!  Love the lizard look and the "semi patent" look.  I previously got this bag in blush and loved it, but couldn't take the chemical smell so she went back.  Espresso lizard is now  in "Slouch training" with her new 32 oz Wen fall Tuscan pear inside!
> 
> View attachment 2739902
> 
> 
> Not sure I'm feeling the huge tassel though, so it's probably going to come off.




Niiiice bag!!! Love those O-Rings!!!


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes Sunshine all woven leather!!!!




Wow, that dress! And the bag! I guess the twerk show paid off


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Ok so I'm not Lisa Robertsons biggest fan, lol, but I snatched up this Gili Roma bag in lizard espresso on "as is" and she's perfect!  Love the lizard look and the "semi patent" look.  I previously got this bag in blush and loved it, but couldn't take the chemical smell so she went back.  Espresso lizard is now  in "Slouch training" with her new 32 oz Wen fall Tuscan pear inside!
> 
> View attachment 2739902
> 
> 
> Not sure I'm feeling the huge tassel though, so it's probably going to come off.



Nice find, Rosie!   Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!!!! Nice subtle pop... And those "girls"... Go gurl!!! I love the entire look. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


 

LOLOLOLOL I gotta get in the house before he see me like this - or the twerking will start LOLOLOLOL


----------



## jenn805

elbgrl said:


> Ok so I'm not Lisa Robertsons biggest fan, lol, but I snatched up this Gili Roma bag in lizard espresso on "as is" and she's perfect!  Love the lizard look and the "semi patent" look.  I previously got this bag in blush and loved it, but couldn't take the chemical smell so she went back.  Espresso lizard is now  in "Slouch training" with her new 32 oz Wen fall Tuscan pear inside!
> 
> View attachment 2739902
> 
> 
> Not sure I'm feeling the huge tassel though, so it's probably going to come off.



Very pretty


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOLOLOLOL I gotta get in the house before he see me like this - or the twerking will start LOLOLOLOL



Haha


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Niiiice bag!!! Love those O-Rings!!!





MiaBorsa said:


> Nice find, Rosie!   Enjoy your new bag!





jenn805 said:


> Very pretty



Thanks ladies.  I think she's a keeper minus the big a$$ tassel!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Ok so I'm not Lisa Robertsons biggest fan, lol, but I snatched up this Gili Roma bag in lizard espresso on "as is" and she's perfect!  Love the lizard look and the "semi patent" look.  I previously got this bag in blush and loved it, but couldn't take the chemical smell so she went back.  Espresso lizard is now  in "Slouch training" with her new 32 oz Wen fall Tuscan pear inside!
> 
> View attachment 2739902
> 
> 
> Not sure I'm feeling the huge tassel though, so it's probably going to come off.




Very nice! I love the sheen and subtle texture. I always like the gili bags on the presentation.


----------



## hopi

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2739774
> 
> 
> Whoops here's the pic lol !



Great bags, I like the saffiano leather .


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Ok so I'm not Lisa Robertsons biggest fan, lol, but I snatched up this Gili Roma bag in lizard espresso on "as is" and she's perfect!  Love the lizard look and the "semi patent" look.  I previously got this bag in blush and loved it, but couldn't take the chemical smell so she went back.  Espresso lizard is now  in "Slouch training" with her new 32 oz Wen fall Tuscan pear inside!
> 
> View attachment 2739902
> 
> 
> Not sure I'm feeling the huge tassel though, so it's probably going to come off.



These bags she copied look great , they were very tempting- love the color and lizard together!
Very Madison avenue, monied and ladies who lunch


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes Sunshine all woven leather!!!!



You look amazing!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> You look amazing!!


 
Thanks Boo


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOLOLOLOL I gotta get in the house before he see me like this - or the twerking will start LOLOLOLOL



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:


 

He was sleep!!!!!!!!! GOOOOOD


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> He was sleep!!!!!!!!! GOOOOOD



Even funnier!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Roflmfao!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOLOLOLOL I gotta get in the house before he see me like this - or the twerking will start LOLOLOLOL




Lol...Lol... "Ruun CfC ruuun"


----------



## CatePNW

Took Coach Madeline Chestnut out today.  I've been seeing so many browns lately, had to put her to use!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Took Coach Madeline Chestnut out today.  I've been seeing so many browns lately, had to put her to use!
> 
> View attachment 2741184




Very classy bag Cate. Love the pretty scarf


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Took Coach Madeline Chestnut out today.  I've been seeing so many browns lately, had to put her to use!
> 
> View attachment 2741184





Love your scarf in your Madeline.
Twins on it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Very classy bag Cate. Love the pretty scarf




She took the words out of my mouth! I love it!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Very classy bag Cate. Love the pretty scarf





MaryBel said:


> Love your scarf in your Madeline.
> Twins on it!





PcanTannedBty said:


> She took the words out of my mouth! I love it!



Thanks all, it's fun to play with the accessories!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes Sunshine all woven leather!!!!


 

Gorgeous! It looks great on you!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice! I love the sheen and subtle texture. I always like the gili bags on the presentation.



Thanks TB!


hopi said:


> These bags she copied look great , they were very tempting- love the color and lizard together!
> Very Madison avenue, monied and ladies who lunch


Thanks hopi, haha no money here!


CatePNW said:


> Took Coach Madeline Chestnut out today.  I've been seeing so many browns lately, had to put her to use!
> 
> View attachment 2741184



Lovely!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new coach ladies


Blue Woven Caroline


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Black textured Caroline


----------



## tlo

Congrats C4C!!!  I LOVE your Carolines.  They are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Swoooooooooooooooooooooon.       Gorgeous Carolines, girl!!


----------



## Vicmarie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Black textured Caroline




They are both so pretty !!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Vicmarie said:


> They are both so pretty !!





MiaBorsa said:


> Swoooooooooooooooooooooon.       Gorgeous Carolines, girl!!





tlo said:


> Congrats C4C!!!  I LOVE your Carolines.  They are GORGEOUS!!!!



Thanks yall!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Gorgeous bags C! I am loving the woven!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new coach ladies
> 
> 
> Blue Woven Caroline







They are both gorgeous but this one is soooo pretty! Is the color close to teal?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous bags C! I am loving the woven!


Thanks GG


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> They are both gorgeous but this one is soooo pretty! Is the color close to teal?


Thanks. No teal is darker


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new coach ladies
> 
> 
> Blue Woven Caroline





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Black textured Caroline




Stunning
That blue woven is just perfection - Congrats on such great finds.
It's so hard to type with tears in my eyes.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> Stunning
> That blue woven is just perfection - Congrats on such great finds.
> It's so hard to type with tears in my eyes.


Thnks H!!!  They had more!!!


----------



## Nebo

These bags scream luxury! Go a little Lisa on you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> These bags scream luxury! Go a little Lisa on you


Lolololol. Thnks lady


----------



## Gilmoregirl

hopi said:


> Stunning
> That blue woven is just perfection - Congrats on such great finds.
> It's so hard to type with tears in my eyes.



 you know it's good when it makes you cry!


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> you know it's good when it makes you cry!



Than CforC innocently flutters her lashes and says there are some left
so while I am taking the knife out of my heart
she skips home to twerk a bit


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> Than CforC innocently flutters her lashes and says there are some left
> so while I am taking the knife out of my heart
> she skips home to twerk a bit


No twerkin today. He at work. Lololololol


----------



## CatePNW

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new coach ladies
> 
> 
> Blue Woven Caroline





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Black textured Caroline


You're getting all the goodies!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CatePNW said:


> You're getting all the goodies!


Thnks Cate


----------



## CatePNW

Check this out, seen at TJ Maxx today, a brand called Margot.  From a distance I thought it was a Dooney when I saw the straps and tassel.  Getting closer, it just didn't look right, because it was a Margot.  I can't find out much about the brand at all, but it sure looks like they based this off of Dooney.  It was the only one there, and no, I did not get it!

I did go with hopes of maybe seeing a Dooney, since I hadn't been there for about a month.  Thought I might get lucky, but didn't find anything I needed. Some pretty Cole Haan purple and gunmetal bags spoke to me, but they just whispered.


----------



## Twoboyz

CFC, your Caroline's are just beautiful! The wove one is so gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Check this out, seen at TJ Maxx today, a brand called Margot.  From a distance I thought it was a Dooney when I saw the straps and tassel.  Getting closer, it just didn't look right, because it was a Margot.  I can't find out much about the brand at all, but it sure looks like they based this off of Dooney.  It was the only one there, and no, I did not get it!
> 
> I did go with hopes of maybe seeing a Dooney, since I hadn't been there for about a month.  Thought I might get lucky, but didn't find anything I needed. Some pretty Cole Haan purple and gunmetal bags spoke to me, but they just whispered.
> 
> View attachment 2744709
> View attachment 2744710
> View attachment 2744711




Wow! I can't believe they are asking $139 for that!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> CFC, your Caroline's are just beautiful! The wove one is so gorgeous! Congrats!


Thnks T


----------



## Gilmoregirl

hopi said:


> Than CforC innocently flutters her lashes and says there are some left
> so while I am taking the knife out of my heart
> she skips home to twerk a bit



Ahahahahahaha haha hahaha haha hahaha haha hahaha


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> CFC, your Caroline's are just beautiful! The wove one is so gorgeous! Congrats!




Ditto... CfC... Hawt!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ditto... CfC... Hawt!!


Thanks Sunshine


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Black textured Caroline


Love them both! Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

CatePNW said:


> Check this out, seen at TJ Maxx today, a brand called Margot.  From a distance I thought it was a Dooney when I saw the straps and tassel.  Getting closer, it just didn't look right, because it was a Margot.  I can't find out much about the brand at all, but it sure looks like they based this off of Dooney.  It was the only one there, and no, I did not get it!
> 
> I did go with hopes of maybe seeing a Dooney, since I hadn't been there for about a month.  Thought I might get lucky, but didn't find anything I needed. Some pretty Cole Haan purple and gunmetal bags spoke to me, but they just whispered.
> 
> View attachment 2744709
> View attachment 2744710
> View attachment 2744711



I saw the same bag at Marshalls this weekend. Not at good as D&B.

Also, I saw a Florentine tote in Navy and two Florentine Savannah bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new coach ladies
> 
> 
> Blue Woven Caroline





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Black textured Caroline



Congrats CFC09.

Both are gorgeous. I really love the woven Caroline. 

One day I will buy one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats CFC09.
> 
> Both are gorgeous. I really love the woven Caroline.
> 
> One day I will buy one.



Thanks S


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Love them both! Congrats!


Thnks stranger


----------



## CatePNW

SEWDimples said:


> I saw the same bag at Marshalls this weekend. Not at good as D&B.
> 
> Also, I saw a Florentine tote in Navy and two Florentine Savannah bags.


I was hoping to find a Florentine Satchel but all they had was a floral zip cosmetic case that I've seen for a long time!

We don't have a Marshalls yet, but our first one is being built and is due to open in late October.  It will be nice to have another place to look for bag bargains!


----------



## SEWDimples

CatePNW said:


> I was hoping to find a Florentine Satchel but all they had was a floral zip cosmetic case that I've seen for a long time!
> 
> We don't have a Marshalls yet, but our first one is being built and is due to open in late October.  It will be nice to have another place to look for bag bargains!



You will like Marshalls. I missed out on a Tartan bag for $80 last week. 

Also, I saw a Shearling Saddle Bag in Red at TJ Maxx two weeks ago.


----------



## CatePNW

SEWDimples said:


> You will like Marshalls. I missed out on a Tartan bag for $80 last week.
> 
> Also, I saw a Shearling Saddle Bag in Red at TJ Maxx two weeks ago.


It's fun treasure hunting there, you just never know what you might find.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I hope it's okay to post this here. If not, y'all let me know please. 

Today I'm carrying MK. My Pearl Gray Selma, aka Sophisticated Biker Click. 
View attachment 2745324


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I hope it's okay to post this here. If not, y'all let me know please.
> 
> Today I'm carrying MK. My Pearl Gray Selma, aka Sophisticated Biker Click.
> View attachment 2745324



I love all your MK bags


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I hope it's okay to post this here. If not, y'all let me know please.
> 
> Today I'm carrying MK. My Pearl Gray Selma, aka Sophisticated Biker Click.
> View attachment 2745324



Yes ma'am. .. this may be a dooney forum but we appreciate all bags 

I love the grommets!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I hope it's okay to post this here. If not, y'all let me know please.
> 
> Today I'm carrying MK. My Pearl Gray Selma, aka Sophisticated Biker Click.
> View attachment 2745324



Love your grommet Selma!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> I love all your MK bags





Gilmoregirl said:


> Yes ma'am. .. this may be a dooney forum but we appreciate all bags
> 
> I love the grommets!  Beautiful bag!





MaryBel said:


> Love your grommet Selma!





Thanks y'all!  What drew me to the Selma was the shape.  It reminds of my Coach Candaces, but in saffiano.  I have a bit of a Candace obsession.  


I have the Selma in black with grommets, too, and I call her my Biker Chick, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks y'all!  What drew me to the Selma was the shape.  It reminds of my Coach Candaces, but in saffiano. * I have a bit of a Candace obsession.
> *
> I have the Selma in black with grommets, too, and I call her my Biker Chick, lol.




GF, I suffer from the same


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brighton "Josephine" soft satchel in bronze.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Josephine" soft satchel in bronze.




Love this bag! The leather looks so yummy!
Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Josephine" soft satchel in bronze.


 

Looks so yummmmy


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Josephine" soft satchel in bronze.



SO GORGEOUS and SO YOU GF!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Josephine" soft satchel in bronze.



very pretty, I was hoping you would post a picture. I have a few brighton handbags, one of them is the emerson mingle croc tote in praline I love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Josephine" soft satchel in bronze.



Oh my.  That is so pretty.  Love it.  Hmmmm....another brown bag?  LOL.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Josephine" soft satchel in bronze.



Beautiful!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I hope it's okay to post this here. If not, y'all let me know please.
> 
> Today I'm carrying MK. My Pearl Gray Selma, aka Sophisticated Biker Click.
> View attachment 2745324



Very pretty handbag!

Where did you find that "puff"?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> GF, I suffer from the same





LOL.  After my Candace obsession is my Phoebe obsession.  And now I think I may have a developing Flo satchel obsession.  Yikes.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Josephine" soft satchel in bronze.



Fancy bag!

Did the heart charm come with it?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Josephine" soft satchel in bronze.





I LOVE Josephine!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Very pretty handbag!
> 
> Where did you find that "puff"?





Thanks!  I ordered this one and a brown one on the Michael Kors website a couple of months ago.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Josephine" soft satchel in bronze.



Gorgeous! I love that color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love this bag! The leather looks so yummy!
> Congrats!


 Thanks, MB.   I love a soft structure bag.




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Looks so yummmmy


  :kiss:   




tlo said:


> SO GORGEOUS and SO YOU GF!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!


  LOL!!   Thanks, honey.




duckiesforme said:


> very pretty, I was hoping you would post a picture. I have a few brighton handbags, one of them is the emerson mingle croc tote in praline I love it.


 Love me some Brighton!!   Post a pic of your Emerson!




NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my.  That is so pretty.  Love it.  Hmmmm....another brown bag?  LOL.


 Thanks.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Beautiful!


   Thanks!




Springer said:


> Fancy bag!
> 
> Did the heart charm come with it?


  Yes.  All Brighton handbags come with the heart charm.   Thanks!




RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE Josephine!


  :kiss:   Me too!!




Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous! I love that color!


   Thanks, GG!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I hope it's okay to post this here. If not, y'all let me know please.
> 
> Today I'm carrying MK. My Pearl Gray Selma, aka Sophisticated Biker Click.
> View attachment 2745324





Selma is beautiful! 


 And I love the fur ball!  I bought one last year (my BFF called it a "rat"!) but I didn't realize the ball was stuck between the car seats.  When I grabbed my bag the fur ball broke off the chain.   Be careful with yours!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL.  After my Candace obsession is my Phoebe obsession.  And now I think I may have a developing Flo satchel obsession.  Yikes.




GF, I have a multiples obsession, so that covers pretty much all the styles I like: Duffles, Rorys, Romys, Candaces, Prestons, flo satchels, flo Smiths, Dooney double pocket satchels, Dooney zipper hobos, MK Hamiltons, etc. And then comes the obsession with blue bags...and black and red and ...


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Selma is beautiful!
> 
> 
> And I love the fur ball!  I bought one last year (my BFF called it a "rat"!) but I didn't realize the ball was stuck between the car seats.  When I grabbed my bag the fur ball broke off the chain.   Be careful with yours!





Oh no GF, sorry to hear about your "rat" 
Have you fixed it?


Mine is still in her box, waiting for winter.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I hope it's okay to post this here. If not, y'all let me know please.
> 
> Today I'm carrying MK. My Pearl Gray Selma, aka Sophisticated Biker Click.
> View attachment 2745324



So pretty and the black puff just adds that little bit of contrast.  The Selma's with the gromets are my favorite.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Selma is beautiful!
> 
> And I love the fur ball!  I bought one last year (my BFF called it a "rat"!) but I didn't realize the ball was stuck between the car seats.  When I grabbed my bag the fur ball broke off the chain.   Be careful with yours!



Another gorgeous red bag, GF!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Josephine" soft satchel in bronze.



Beautiful, and your photography skills awesome as always.  I know you said it was in Bronze, but it looks similar in color to my Fossil Raisin satchel.  It could just be the camera though.  It's pretty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Another gorgeous red bag, GF!





Thanks Sarah!:kiss:


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Selma is beautiful!
> 
> 
> And I love the fur ball!  I bought one last year (*my BFF called it a "rat"!*) but I didn't realize the ball was stuck between the car seats.  When I grabbed my bag the fur ball broke off the chain.   Be careful with yours!



Rotflmao! :lolots:  I love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful, and your photography skills awesome as always.  I know you said it was in Bronze, but it looks similar in color to my Fossil Raisin satchel.  It could just be the camera though.  It's pretty.



Thanks, TB.  This is one of those "hard to capture" colors, but it truly is a dark bronze color.  Here's a closeup of the doo-dads; you can see the leather a little better in this shot...






Brighton adds such pretty details to their bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao! :lolots:  I love it!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Josephine" soft satchel in bronze.



ohhhhhhhhhhhh
very pretty,
she looks smaller than your usual sizes Sarah
is it a cross body?


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Selma is beautiful!
> 
> 
> And I love the fur ball!  I bought one last year (*my BFF called it a "rat"*!) but I didn't realize the ball was stuck between the car seats.  When I grabbed my bag the fur ball broke off the chain.   Be careful with yours!




Starting to understand why she is your BFF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
> very pretty,
> she looks smaller than your usual sizes Sarah
> is it a cross body?



Thanks, hopi.  Actually, it's 13"x10"x6" deep, so close to the small flo.   Here's the Zappos video...  http://www.zappos.com/brighton-josephine-soft-satchel-bronze

It will crossbody, but I'll carry it as a satchel.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, hopi.  Actually, it's *13"x10"x6" deep*, so close to the small flo.   Here's the Zappos video...  http://www.zappos.com/brighton-josephine-soft-satchel-bronze
> 
> It will crossbody, but I'll carry it as a satchel.



wow a perfect size bag, well if I ever do a mod shot you will have to take the pic cause you made her look really tiny


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Starting to understand why she is your BFF!




Oh, yeah!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Selma is beautiful!
> 
> 
> And I love the fur ball!  I bought one last year (my BFF called it a "rat"!) but I didn't realize the ball was stuck between the car seats.  When I grabbed my bag the fur ball broke off the chain.   Be careful with yours!





Thanks, Selma is one of my favorites.  Oh no!  I'll have to be careful with my fur ball, so I don't end up in the same predicament.


Were you able to get yours fixed?


ETA:  I have a similar tote as in your picture, but mine is in the Raspberry.  Is yours Mandarin?  I think that's the color name.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> GF, I have a multiples obsession, so that covers pretty much all the styles I like: Duffles, Rorys, Romys, Candaces, Prestons, flo satchels, flo Smiths, Dooney double pocket satchels, Dooney zipper hobos, MK Hamiltons, etc. And then comes the obsession with blue bags...and black and red and ...





You sound like me.  I love it.  I used to strictly buy and carry Coach, but now I've branched out to MK and now Dooney.  I find I'm liking the variety.  


And I can forsee a serious obsession with Flo Satchels.  I'll know for sure once Ocean arrives.  Hurry up QVC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty and the black puff just adds that little bit of contrast.  The Selma's with the gromets are my favorite.





Thanks!  Selma is one of my favorites too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks, Selma is one of my favorites.  Oh no!  I'll have to be careful with my fur ball, so I don't end up in the same predicament.
> 
> 
> Were you able to get yours fixed?
> 
> 
> ETA:  I have a similar tote as in your picture, but mine is in the Raspberry.  Is yours Mandarin?  I think that's the color name.





Hi NAC!


No, I couldn't fix it.  The chain was attached to a black elastic strap which looked like it was sewn into the ball.  The elastic strap came out of the ball and there was nothing left to hook the chain to. 

Yes, it's called Mandarin. I love this tote!  I carried it from the day I received it, 12/06/2013 to the first week of April.  It was the perfect bag for the brutal Winter we had in IL.  I also have it in yellow.  I would love it in Raspberry!


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new coach ladies
> 
> 
> Blue Woven Caroline


Lovely bag..........simply beautiful!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I hope it's okay to post this here. If not, y'all let me know please.
> 
> Today I'm carrying MK. My Pearl Gray Selma, aka Sophisticated Biker Click.
> View attachment 2745324




There she goes!!! This is what I've known you for... Selma's. I use to gauck over all your beautiful bags when I cheated in the Coach forum. 

Love that grey!! So classy.


----------



## cheidel

CatePNW said:


> Check this out, seen at TJ Maxx today, a brand called Margot.  From a distance I thought it was a Dooney when I saw the straps and tassel.  Getting closer, it just didn't look right, because it was a Margot.  I can't find out much about the brand at all, but it sure looks like they based this off of Dooney.  It was the only one there, and no, I did not get it!
> 
> I did go with hopes of maybe seeing a Dooney, since I hadn't been there for about a month.  Thought I might get lucky, but didn't find anything I needed. Some pretty Cole Haan purple and gunmetal bags spoke to me, but they just whispered.
> 
> View attachment 2744709
> View attachment 2744710
> View attachment 2744711


I have seen Margot at our local TJM, but not familiar with the brand.  However, I do love my leather Cole Haan bags and leather Cole Haan Air Bria Sneakers!!!!  Have not seen CH at TJM here though.


----------



## cheidel

Today I am carrying my favorite Longchamp tote:  Limited Edition large long handle gold LM Metal Tote, with gold Fleur de lis key chain charm on the zipper pull !!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Today I am carrying my favorite Longchamp tote:  Limited Edition large long handle gold LM Metal Tote, with gold Fleur de lis key chain charm on the zipper pull !!!!!




Love this!!! The charm is so simple but classy! &#128515;


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Today I am carrying my favorite Longchamp tote:  Limited Edition large long handle gold LM Metal Tote, with gold Fleur de lis key chain charm on the zipper pull !!!!!



Very nice!   Love the charm, too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> Today I am carrying my favorite Longchamp tote:  Limited Edition large long handle gold LM Metal Tote, with gold Fleur de lis key chain charm on the zipper pull !!!!!






Another brand I love! I love the color and the charm!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> There she goes!!! This is what I've known you for... Selma's. I use to gauck over all your beautiful bags when I cheated in the Coach forum.
> 
> Love that grey!! So classy.




Thank you for such a lovely compliment! I've always admired everyone else's bags, but never thought about anyone thinking the same about mine. 

I wanted to tell you, I've viewed a couple of your videos and love them. They helped me decide to get a flo satchel.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you for such a lovely compliment! I've always admired everyone else's bags, but never thought about anyone thinking the same about mine.
> 
> I wanted to tell you, I've viewed a couple of your videos and love them. They helped me decide to get a flo satchel.




Yes, I was paying attention girly! I use to go there (MK forum) everyday day just to see what you were carrying. &#128515;&#128515;. I haven't been over there lately though. A couple months maybe...

Aww, thanks so much for supporting my channel and I'm glad the videos helped you to make a decision. Mission accomplished!!! &#128513;&#128513;. I go to YouTube a lot to help with bag decisions but the ladies here usually get to the punch first.


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Today I am carrying my favorite Longchamp tote:  Limited Edition large long handle gold LM Metal Tote, with gold Fleur de lis key chain charm on the zipper pull !!!!!




Really pretty Cheidel, and I love the charm. It's great on the bag.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I hope it's okay to post this here. If not, y'all let me know please.
> 
> Today I'm carrying MK. My Pearl Gray Selma, aka Sophisticated Biker Click.
> View attachment 2745324


Lovely!


MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Josephine" soft satchel in bronze.


Oh I like Sarah!  She looks so smooshy!


cheidel said:


> Today I am carrying my favorite Longchamp tote:  Limited Edition large long handle gold LM Metal Tote, with gold Fleur de lis key chain charm on the zipper pull !!!!!



Nice!  And I love the charm too Who Dat!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I was paying attention girly! I use to go there (MK forum) everyday day just to see what you were carrying. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;. I haven't been over there lately though. A couple months maybe...
> 
> Aww, thanks so much for supporting my channel and I'm glad the videos helped you to make a decision. Mission accomplished!!! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;. I go to YouTube a lot to help with bag decisions but the ladies here usually get to the punch first.


 
You have made my day!  It never occurred to me that anyone did that - how nice!  Since the bulk of my collection is Coach, I mostly post there.  I try to remember to post on MK when I carry one of those.  

Since this forum has a thread for posting other bags that are carried, I'll try to post in here too.  

Your videos are great!  Keep making more.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You sound like me.  I love it.  I used to strictly buy and carry Coach, but now I've branched out to MK and now Dooney.  I find I'm liking the variety.
> 
> And I can forsee a serious obsession with Flo Satchels.  I'll know for sure once Ocean arrives.  Hurry up QVC!




I think we have very similar taste in bags! I've noticed that we are twins in a lot of them!


Oh yeah, flos are very addictive!


----------



## MaryBel

cheidel said:


> Today I am carrying my favorite Longchamp tote:  Limited Edition large long handle gold LM Metal Tote, with gold Fleur de lis key chain charm on the zipper pull !!!!!





Lovely! Love the charm too!


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Josephine" soft satchel in bronze.



That's a cute bag!  I've never been in a Brighton store, none around here.  I do have a silver Brighton heart ring that I just love.



cheidel said:


> Today I am carrying my favorite Longchamp tote:  Limited Edition large long handle gold LM Metal Tote, with gold Fleur de lis key chain charm on the zipper pull !!!!!



I never heard of Longchamp until a few months ago, and I didn't care the look at all.  Now I've seen so many of them on this forum, that I actually like the pointy look they have at the top!  Yours looks like a canvas, I've seen a lot of the other ones, nylon?  They look like a great travel bag, that you could fit a lot into when necessary, yet still look good with a light load.


----------



## CatePNW

Here's my new Coach bag, the Studded Mini Tanner in Saddle.  I love this little bag, it's small, yet roomy enough on the inside for the essentials.  It would help if I had a smaller wallet for a bag like this.  I haven't fully unwrapped it yet, and haven't tested it out with my stuff inside.  I kind of feel that the bag is too small for a person my size, but my butt's still the same size if I carry a larger bag....LOL!  I'm going to try it on tomorrow once I'm dressed and see how it looks.  I do love the bag though and hope it works out for me.

Hard to capture the color, but it's a beautiful shade of brown.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Here's my new Coach bag, the Studded Mini Tanner in Saddle.  I love this little bag, it's small, yet roomy enough on the inside for the essentials.  It would help if I had a smaller wallet for a bag like this.  I haven't fully unwrapped it yet, and haven't tested it out with my stuff inside.  I kind of feel that the bag is too small for a person my size, but my butt's still the same size if I carry a larger bag....LOL!  I'm going to try it on tomorrow once I'm dressed and see how it looks.  I do love the bag though and hope it works out for me.
> 
> Hard to capture the color, but it's a beautiful shade of brown.
> 
> View attachment 2746111
> View attachment 2746112



Super cute bag! I ADORE the mini tanner... I bought one Feb 2013... and exchanged it twice because the leather loop where the crossbody strap attaches was coming loose within the first day or two  keep in mind it's a small bag and you can't put enough into it for it to be too heavy to cause that. The third replacement that I got I finally sold without even using it. And I paid FULL price 

I still love to style though! Just watch it where the strap attaches


----------



## CatePNW

Gilmoregirl said:


> Super cute bag! I ADORE the mini tanner... I bought one Feb 2013... and exchanged it twice because the leather loop where the crossbody strap attaches was coming loose within the first day or two  keep in mind it's a small bag and you can't put enough into it for it to be too heavy to cause that. The third replacement that I got I finally sold without even using it. And I paid FULL price
> 
> I still love to style though! Just watch it where the strap attaches


Thanks, I recall hearing about strap trouble on this bag.  I even read about a gal that had hardware added inside the bag to hook the straps there and relieve the pressure in the original spot.  I had to take a chance though, my first studded one....LOL!


----------



## flik

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You sound like me.  I love it.  I used to strictly buy and carry Coach, but now I've branched out to MK and now Dooney.  I find I'm liking the variety.
> 
> 
> And I can forsee a serious obsession with Flo Satchels.  I'll know for sure once Ocean arrives.  Hurry up QVC!



You'll love the flo satchels. A classically beautiful style. I'm up to 6 right now.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Thanks, I recall hearing about strap trouble on this bag.  I even read about a gal that had hardware added inside the bag to hook the straps there and relieve the pressure in the original spot.  I had to take a chance though, my first studded one....LOL!



It's such a cute bag! Maybe they've fixed the issue by now? 

The studs are such a cute accent!

Mine was watermelon... I obsessed over that bag lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I think we have very similar taste in bags! I've noticed that we are twins in a lot of them!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, flos are very addictive!



Yay for twins!! I like having twins!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> 
> No, I couldn't fix it.  The chain was attached to a black elastic strap which looked like it was sewn into the ball.  The elastic strap came out of the ball and there was nothing left to hook the chain to.
> 
> Yes, it's called Mandarin. I love this tote!  I carried it from the day I received it, 12/06/2013 to the first week of April.  It was the perfect bag for the brutal Winter we had in IL.  I also have it in yellow.  I would love it in Raspberry!



Yikes!  I'll have to be careful with mine. I get a lot of compliments when I carry a bag with one on it. 

If you find one in the Raspberry, grab it.  I like that it's more pink than the Fuschia. Just something about the color I like.


----------



## lovethatduck

I saw these MK bags tonight at Macy's presale. Clearance (25% off original price) bags are additional 25% % off.   First image are clearance bags. Nonclearance  are 25% off original price. Purchase presale bags now, pick up Wednesday.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Coach with Tourmaline Molly 
View attachment 2746409


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Coach with Tourmaline Molly
> View attachment 2746409



Omg love that bag and fob! Such vibrant color!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Coach with Tourmaline Molly
> View attachment 2746409



I desperately want that fob. Where did you get it?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> I desperately want that fob. Where did you get it?




It was a private purchase, unfortunately coach doesn't sell these anymore. 

But I've seen these on eBay.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Omg love that bag and fob! Such vibrant color!




Thanks! Another bag in my favorite color family. I wanted this one so much I called Jax and used a PCE.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It was a private purchase, unfortunately coach doesn't sell these anymore.
> 
> But I've seen these on eBay.



Thank you. I may have just got an idea on how to make one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> I saw these MK bags tonight at Macy's presale. Clearance (25% off original price) bags are additional 25% % off.   First image are clearance bags. Nonclearance  are 25% off original price. Purchase presale bags now, pick up Wednesday.







Oh, that's good to know about Macys!  I do love the MK Hamilton bags.  I have a few colors in the EW Hamilton.  I have a problem with wanting multiples in bags I like.  Can't seem to help myself.


If all goes well, I'll get to make a little trip to a mall near me that has both Macys and Dillards.  I want to see Dooneys they may have on sale/clearance.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Thank you. I may have just got an idea on how to make one.





Very cool!  I hope you'll share a picture of the end result.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Coach with Tourmaline Molly
> View attachment 2746409





 I love Molly in Tourmaline!  I can see why this is one of your favorite colors.  And the fob is perfect with her!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Here's my new Coach bag, the Studded Mini Tanner in Saddle.  I love this little bag, it's small, yet roomy enough on the inside for the essentials.  It would help if I had a smaller wallet for a bag like this.  I haven't fully unwrapped it yet, and haven't tested it out with my stuff inside.  I kind of feel that the bag is too small for a person my size, but my butt's still the same size if I carry a larger bag....LOL!  I'm going to try it on tomorrow once I'm dressed and see how it looks.  I do love the bag though and hope it works out for me.
> 
> Hard to capture the color, but it's a beautiful shade of brown.
> 
> View attachment 2746111
> View attachment 2746112





Yay, your tanner arrived! And she's gorgeous!
Twins!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Here's my new Coach bag, the Studded Mini Tanner in Saddle.  I love this little bag, it's small, yet roomy enough on the inside for the essentials.  It would help if I had a smaller wallet for a bag like this.  I haven't fully unwrapped it yet, and haven't tested it out with my stuff inside.  I kind of feel that the bag is too small for a person my size, but my butt's still the same size if I carry a larger bag....LOL!  I'm going to try it on tomorrow once I'm dressed and see how it looks.  I do love the bag though and hope it works out for me.
> 
> Hard to capture the color, but it's a beautiful shade of brown.
> 
> View attachment 2746111
> View attachment 2746112





Mornin' C!


I hope once your unwrap and load her you'll see she's a good size for you, because she's a beautiful bag! I love the studs and tassels!


Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Here's my new Coach bag, the Studded Mini Tanner in Saddle.  I love this little bag, it's small, yet roomy enough on the inside for the essentials.  It would help if I had a smaller wallet for a bag like this.  I haven't fully unwrapped it yet, and haven't tested it out with my stuff inside.  I kind of feel that the bag is too small for a person my size, but my butt's still the same size if I carry a larger bag....LOL!  I'm going to try it on tomorrow once I'm dressed and see how it looks.  I do love the bag though and hope it works out for me.
> 
> Hard to capture the color, but it's a beautiful shade of brown.
> 
> View attachment 2746111
> View attachment 2746112





I missed this!  Love Mini Tanner!  I have one in Pink Scarlet - no studs though.  I've heard that about the long strap.  I just make sure I don't overload the bag when I use her.  


Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

lovethatduck said:


> I saw these MK bags tonight at Macy's presale. Clearance (25% off original price) bags are additional 25% % off.   First image are clearance bags. Nonclearance  are 25% off original price. Purchase presale bags now, pick up Wednesday.


Wow, first pic is an LV look-alike!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Coach with Tourmaline Molly
> View attachment 2746409



Love tourmaline Molly!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> I saw these MK bags tonight at Macy's presale. Clearance (25% off original price) bags are additional 25% % off.   First image are clearance bags. Nonclearance  are 25% off original price. Purchase presale bags now, pick up Wednesday.



Love those little Hamilton's.  (I think they are Hamiltons...)   Thanks for posting LTD!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Here's my new Coach bag, the Studded Mini Tanner in Saddle.  I love this little bag, it's small, yet roomy enough on the inside for the essentials.  It would help if I had a smaller wallet for a bag like this.  I haven't fully unwrapped it yet, and haven't tested it out with my stuff inside.  I kind of feel that the bag is too small for a person my size, but my butt's still the same size if I carry a larger bag....LOL!  I'm going to try it on tomorrow once I'm dressed and see how it looks.  I do love the bag though and hope it works out for me.
> 
> Hard to capture the color, but it's a beautiful shade of brown.
> 
> View attachment 2746111
> View attachment 2746112



Beautiful bag Cate! Love the color and the studs around the bottom. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Coach with Tourmaline Molly
> View attachment 2746409



Such a beautiful color, and with that charm it's the icing on the cake! I love that cute little charm.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you. I may have just got an idea on how to make one.



I can't wait to see it if you make one.  I love it too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk. MK Aqua Zip Top Tote for 40% off. Yes please!
View attachment 2746705

View attachment 2746706


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk. MK Aqua Zip Top Tote for 40% off. Yes please!
> View attachment 2746705
> 
> View attachment 2746706



Gorgeous!

Oh! For the blue and green girls...

Pantone has announced the 2015 colors... which are heavy in shades of blue, turquoise and aqua shades... AND... none other than the perfect grey that is now gracing the florentine line


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk. MK Aqua Zip Top Tote for 40% off. Yes please!
> View attachment 2746705
> 
> View attachment 2746706



Great color! So pretty.  Lunchtime power shopping is fun.  It makes coming back to work just a little bit happier.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Coach with Tourmaline Molly
> View attachment 2746409



Love Molly!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Oh! For the blue and green girls...
> 
> Pantone has announced the 2015 colors... which are heavy in shades of blue, turquoise and aqua shades... AND... none other than the perfect grey that is now gracing the florentine line





Thanks!  I love the aqua/teal/turquoise/blues with grey.  Sounds wonderful. 



Twoboyz said:


> Great color! So pretty.  Lunchtime power shopping is fun.  It makes coming back to work just a little bit happier.





Thanks!  I've been looking at this one for awhile, but didn't want to pay full price.  So glad I waited.  I never know what Belk is going to have in the MK 40% section until I get there.  Some of the same bags have been in there forever, but sometimes I can catch a new goodie like I did today.



MiaBorsa said:


> Love Molly!!




Me too!  Luckily I've been able to acquire a few for my collection.  LOL....


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk. MK Aqua Zip Top Tote for 40% off. Yes please!
> View attachment 2746705
> 
> View attachment 2746706




"I'll have what she's having"!  I love how you spend your lunchtime!  She's beautiful, and what a great deal!


Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Oh! For the blue and green girls...
> 
> Pantone has announced the 2015 colors... which are heavy in shades of blue, turquoise and aqua shades... AND... none other than the perfect grey that is now gracing the florentine line




Awesome news! My favorite colors!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk. MK Aqua Zip Top Tote for 40% off. Yes please!
> View attachment 2746705
> 
> View attachment 2746706





Gorgeous! I ordered the Hamilton in the same color from Macy's pre-sale.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> "I'll have what she's having"!  I love how you spend your lunchtime!  She's beautiful, and what a great deal!
> Congrats!




Thanks!!  LOL, I have it down to a science.  I made it to Belk, ran in to see what was in clearance, bought the tote and still had time to make a stop and get a smoothie for my lunch.  



MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! I ordered the Hamilton in the same color from Macy's pre-sale.





Thanks!  I can't wait to see your Hamilton.  I love reveal pictures.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!!  LOL, I have it down to a science.  I made it to Belk, ran in to see what was in clearance, bought the tote and still had time to make a stop and get a smoothie for my lunch.
> .


 
Girl... you got skills! Lol


----------



## lovethatduck

elbgrl said:


> Wow, first pic is an LV look-alike!
> 
> 
> .../QUOTE]
> 
> Some very good looking bags, great presale prices. $298 less 25%, less 25%, plus 9% tax equals $182.
> 
> Celine look-like bags, in small, gorgeous  color blocks in blk/wht, tan/dk brwn. These bags weren't at the MK outlet store in Livermore. If they were, they would have been flash mobbed.
> 
> I may go back and take pictures.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Coach with Tourmaline Molly
> View attachment 2746409




Gorgeous!!! "On point" as always!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous!!! "On point" as always!



Thank you!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Still in Coach today with my Robin Duffle. 
View attachment 2747462


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Coach today with my Robin Duffle.
> View attachment 2747462




Love that color and style of that bag. The leather is so pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Coach today with my Robin Duffle.
> View attachment 2747462


 


Mornin' NAC!


I love your bag and the color is beautiful!


This reminds me of my very first Coach bag.  It was a black duffle bag.  My DD needed a carry on bag on one of her trips home so I let her use it.  I was to get it back the next time I visited her, but after I kept seeing it in pics everywhere she went I knew I needed to move on.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' NAC!
> 
> 
> I love your bag and the color is beautiful!
> 
> 
> This reminds me of my very first Coach bag.  It was a black duffle bag.  My DD needed a carry on bag on one of her trips home so I let her use it.  I was to get it back the next time I visited her, but after I kept seeing it in pics everywhere she went I knew I needed to move on.



 how sad, yet so very sweet at the same time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gilmoregirl said:


> how sad, yet so very sweet at the same time!





  Thanks GG!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love this!!! The charm is so simple but classy! &#128515;


Thank you, we love Fleur de Lis anything in New Orleans!!!!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice!   Love the charm, too.


Thank you!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cheidel said:


> Thank you, we love Fleur de Lis anything in New Orleans!!!!





We sure do!  Fleur de Lis and the Saints!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love that color and style of that bag. The leather is so pretty!





Thanks!  Coach Legacy Leather is just so yummy.  I'm a late comer to liking duffles, so I just have the one.  



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' NAC!
> 
> 
> I love your bag and the color is beautiful!
> 
> 
> This reminds me of my very first Coach bag.  It was a black duffle bag.  My DD needed a carry on bag on one of her trips home so I let her use it.  I was to get it back the next time I visited her, but after I kept seeing it in pics everywhere she went I knew I needed to move on.





Thanks!!  This is my favorite color and just makes me happy.  I love that story about your daughter and your black duffle.  It sounds like she really liked the bag, so that probably made it easier to move on.  A black duffle is on my wish list for someday.  Not in a hurry though.  Especially since I may have a new obsession with Flo.


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> Another brand I love! I love the color and the charm!





Twoboyz said:


> Really pretty Cheidel, and I love the charm. It's great on the bag.





elbgrl said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Oh I like Sarah!  She looks so smooshy!
> 
> 
> Nice!  And I love the charm too Who Dat!





MaryBel said:


> Lovely! Love the charm too!






Thank you ladies....we bleed black & gold in this city....LOL  So, the color was a no brainer when I saw it!!!!  I'm a die hard Who Dat!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cheidel said:


> Today I am carrying my favorite Longchamp tote:  Limited Edition large long handle gold LM Metal Tote, with gold Fleur de lis key chain charm on the zipper pull !!!!!





I totally missed this one.  Love the tote and definitely love the FDL Charm!


----------



## cheidel

CatePNW said:


> That's a cute bag!  I've never been in a Brighton store, none around here.  I do have a silver Brighton heart ring that I just love.
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of Longchamp until a few months ago, and I didn't care the look at all.  Now I've seen so many of them on this forum, that I actually like the pointy look they have at the top!  Yours looks like a canvas, I've seen a lot of the other ones, nylon?  They look like a great travel bag, that you could fit a lot into when necessary, yet still look good with a light load.


I never really paid much attention to Longchamp bags until about 4 months ago, now I own 4!!!  The totes are great travel and shopping bags, they hold a ton!!!  If I don't want to carry my leather or Florentine bags or LV bags on rainy days, the Longchamp tote fits the bill, since they are water resistant, and many ladies carry their high end bags inside the Longchamp bags on bad weather days!!!


----------



## cheidel

CatePNW said:


> Here's my new Coach bag, the Studded Mini Tanner in Saddle.  I love this little bag, it's small, yet roomy enough on the inside for the essentials.  It would help if I had a smaller wallet for a bag like this.  I haven't fully unwrapped it yet, and haven't tested it out with my stuff inside.  I kind of feel that the bag is too small for a person my size, but my butt's still the same size if I carry a larger bag....LOL!  I'm going to try it on tomorrow once I'm dressed and see how it looks.  I do love the bag though and hope it works out for me.
> 
> Hard to capture the color, but it's a beautiful shade of brown.
> 
> View attachment 2746111
> View attachment 2746112


Gorgeous, and they did not over do it with studs.....lovely, enjoy!!!


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Coach with Tourmaline Molly
> View attachment 2746409


Beautiful bag, and lovely color...the charm is cute and adds the perfect pop of color!!!


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk. MK Aqua Zip Top Tote for 40% off. Yes please!
> View attachment 2746705
> 
> View attachment 2746706


Wow, love the color....you found a great deal!!!


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Coach today with my Robin Duffle.
> View attachment 2747462


Beautiful bag and color.........I have the Coach black duffle from years ago!


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We sure do!  Fleur de Lis and the Saints!


Who Dat!!!  :bump:


----------



## MaryBel

Went to the coach outlet to pick up a bag I had on charge hold and ended up finding a lot of goodies on clearance.


This is the one that I went to pick up: Legacy pinnacle lock satchel in leather and Nubuck. Color: Midnight Oak.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Went to the coach outlet to pick up a bag I had on charge hold and ended up finding a lot of goodies on clearance.
> 
> 
> This is the one that I went to pick up: Legacy pinnacle lock satchel in leather and Nubuck. Color: Midnight Oak.





Beautiful, congrats!! I like the contrast of materials.  Very nice.


Oh, and nope.  I don't have that one, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

These are the goodies I found:


Ikat x-body $35
ikat writslet $17
siggy x-body $35
white wristlet $12.25
blk/white lg wristlet $14


The ikat x-bodys were so cheap I bought 2 more for gifts. I also bought a second blk/white lg wristlet for a gift too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> These are the goodies I found:
> 
> 
> Ikat x-body $35
> ikat writslet $17
> siggy x-body $35
> white wristlet $12.25
> blk/white lg wristlet $14
> 
> 
> The ikat x-bodys were so cheap I bought 2 more for gifts. I also bought a second blk/white lg wristlet for a gift too.





Score!  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful, congrats!! I like the contrast of materials.  Very nice.
> 
> 
> Oh, and nope.  I don't have that one, lol.




Thanks! I was trying to do some research on it but couldn't find it anywhere, but couldn't resist the design.


LOL, I know, because it's not in the blue family! Maybe Sarah has it since its brown LOL


----------



## MaryBel

More goodies


Mini satchel $66.50
Zebra x-body $42
Hobo $105
Saffiano mini skinnies $14


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Score!  Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## elbgrl

Wow MaryBel Score!  Nice goodies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Went to the coach outlet to pick up a bag I had on charge hold and ended up finding a lot of goodies on clearance.
> 
> 
> This is the one that I went to pick up: Legacy pinnacle lock satchel in leather and Nubuck. Color: Midnight Oak.





MaryBel said:


> These are the goodies I found:
> 
> 
> Ikat x-body $35
> ikat writslet $17
> siggy x-body $35
> white wristlet $12.25
> blk/white lg wristlet $14
> 
> 
> The ikat x-bodys were so cheap I bought 2 more for gifts. I also bought a second blk/white lg wristlet for a gift too.





MaryBel said:


> More goodies
> 
> 
> Mini satchel $66.50
> Zebra x-body $42
> Hobo $105
> Saffiano mini skinnies $14




Happy Friday MB!


Another beautiful haul!  The pinnacle lock satchel is so classy! And I love all your other goodies!  And I really love the prices!


Congrats!


I was browsing Lordandtaylor.com this afternoon and saw the Coach Taxi Tote in Zebra for the first time!  I went to coach.com for more details and views. It's available in a zip top or clasp closure, and an ocelot print.  Just when I thought I got the zebra print obsession out of my head!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> More goodies
> 
> 
> Mini satchel $66.50
> Zebra x-body $42
> Hobo $105
> Saffiano mini skinnies $14





Goodness!  You're on a roll!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Wow MaryBel Score!  Nice goodies!




Thanks Rosie!



RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday MB!
> 
> 
> Another beautiful haul!  The pinnacle lock satchel is so classy! And I love all your other goodies!  And I really love the prices!
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> I was browsing Lordandtaylor.com this afternoon and saw the Coach Taxi Tote in Zebra for the first time!  I went to coach.com for more details and views. It's available in a zip top or clasp closure, and an ocelot print.  Just when I thought I got the zebra print obsession out of my head!




Happy Friday GF!
I love the satchel is big and it has a zipper too, so it's not just the flap closure.
The other ones were too good to leave behind. I was interested in the ikat print but the rest were the ones that I always consider but I end up with something else instead, so with the reduced prices, I had to get them today!


I love the zebra totes. I like the zip top better! 
Well, you have time until they hit the outlets and you can get it at least 50% off!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Goodness!  You're on a roll!




Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Rosie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday GF!
> I love the satchel is big and it has a zipper too, so it's not just the flap closure.
> The other ones were too good to leave behind. I was interested in the ikat print but the rest were the ones that I always consider but I end up with something else instead, so with the reduced prices, I had to get them today!
> 
> 
> * I love the zebra totes. I like the zip top better!
> Well, you have time until they hit the outlets and you can get it at least 50% off!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Thanks!





Good advice!  I'll try to sit on my hands until then.  And I know if you see them at the outlet before I get there you'll send out the "Zebra Signal"!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Good advice!  I'll try to sit on my hands until then.  And I know if you see them at the outlet before I get there you'll send out the "*Zebra Signal*"!





I will!
I Love it, zebra signal!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I will!
> I Love it, zebra signal!






Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Whoa, nice haul, MB.   And no, I don't have the brown one.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Whoa, nice haul, MB.   And no, I don't have the brown one.





Thanks Sarah!
I figured. Otherwise we would have been already obsessing over it after seeing your pics!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm sulking because Macy's doesn't have the Crosby satchel, so the Coach boutique won't price match.  Dang.    Life is so unfair.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Went to the coach outlet to pick up a bag I had on charge hold and ended up finding a lot of goodies on clearance.
> 
> 
> This is the one that I went to pick up: Legacy pinnacle lock satchel in leather and Nubuck. Color: Midnight Oak.




You had quite the haul at coach today! Love all your goodies. Those saffiano mini skinnies are so cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm sulking because Macy's doesn't have the Crosby satchel, so the Coach boutique won't price match.  Dang.    Life is so unfair.




I'm sorry


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Headed out early in the morning to go shopping with SIL so posting tonight. Saturday will be MK Black Selma with Silver grommets, aka Biker Chick. I added my Sparkle Pup key fob for some extra bling. 

This was a 40% off Belk clearance find. 
View attachment 2749127

View attachment 2749128


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out early in the morning to go shopping with SIL so posting tonight. Saturday will be MK Black Selma with Silver grommets, aka Biker Chick. I added my Sparkle Pup key fob for some extra bling.
> 
> This was a 40% off Belk clearance find.
> View attachment 2749127
> 
> View attachment 2749128



Gorgeous! Love her


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out early in the morning to go shopping with SIL so posting tonight. Saturday will be MK Black Selma with Silver grommets, aka Biker Chick. I added my Sparkle Pup key fob for some extra bling.
> 
> This was a 40% off Belk clearance find.
> View attachment 2749127
> 
> View attachment 2749128




I love your Selma, and the Sparkle Pup is a perfect touch!


I hope you and your SIL have a great shopping day!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous! Love her


Thanks!!



RuedeNesle said:


> I love your Selma, and the Sparkle Pup is a perfect touch!
> 
> 
> I hope you and your SIL have a great shopping day!



Thanks!  Sparkle Pup was a gift from a friend.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out early in the morning to go shopping with SIL so posting tonight. Saturday will be MK Black Selma with Silver grommets, aka Biker Chick. I added my Sparkle Pup key fob for some extra bling.
> 
> This was a 40% off Belk clearance find.
> View attachment 2749127
> 
> View attachment 2749128




Love it!  My favorite Selma  live the name Bike Chick and sparkle pup is cute. Have fun shopping tomorrow.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Went to the coach outlet to pick up a bag I had on charge hold and ended up finding a lot of goodies on clearance.
> 
> 
> This is the one that I went to pick up: Legacy pinnacle lock satchel in leather and Nubuck. Color: Midnight Oak.



Fancy bag!  Nice combination of the leathers on there too.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> These are the goodies I found:
> 
> 
> Ikat x-body $35
> ikat writslet $17
> siggy x-body $35
> white wristlet $12.25
> blk/white lg wristlet $14
> 
> 
> The ikat x-bodys were so cheap I bought 2 more for gifts. I also bought a second blk/white lg wristlet for a gift too.



Never saw such low prices like that when I stopped at tons of outlets on recent road trip!  What great gifts those will make.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> More goodies
> 
> 
> Mini satchel $66.50
> Zebra x-body $42
> Hobo $105
> Saffiano mini skinnies $14



Love all your goodies!  Never saw that hobo.  Thought it was the pintuck red one, but it's different.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out early in the morning to go shopping with SIL so posting tonight. Saturday will be MK Black Selma with Silver grommets, aka Biker Chick. I added my Sparkle Pup key fob for some extra bling.
> 
> This was a 40% off Belk clearance find.
> View attachment 2749127
> 
> View attachment 2749128



Very cute!  Love the blingy doggy!


----------



## CatePNW

Cut the tags on my studded Mini Tanner and took it out shopping today.  Was nice and light and I loved looking over and seeing it sitting in the passenger seat....LOL!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Cut the tags on my studded Mini Tanner and took it out shopping today.  Was nice and light and I loved looking over and seeing it sitting in the passenger seat....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2749170



Yay! She's a keeper!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm sulking because Macy's doesn't have the Crosby satchel, so the Coach boutique won't price match.  Dang.    Life is so unfair.




Sarah, check the Macy's thread on the coach shopping sub forum. Someone mentioned her store told her they wouldn't and then somebody else from her family called again and they said they would. Maybe you can try a few stores and see if one says yes and order on the phone with them.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out early in the morning to go shopping with SIL so posting tonight. Saturday will be MK Black Selma with Silver grommets, aka Biker Chick. I added my Sparkle Pup key fob for some extra bling.
> 
> This was a 40% off Belk clearance find.
> View attachment 2749127
> 
> View attachment 2749128





Love your Selma!
I'm so mad I missed on it. Have to search for one.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Never saw such low prices like that when I stopped at tons of outlets on recent road trip!  What great gifts those will make.





I agree, it was a nice surprise. They should leave the 50/30! They should make it across the store!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Love all your goodies!  Never saw that hobo.  Thought it was the pintuck red one, but it's different.





Thanks!
I would have loved the pintuck hobo in love red but I never found it.
This one is a MFF bag. They have a hobo and a satchel similar to Kelsey. 


The new colors for this MFF is a dark raspberry and dark purple.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Cut the tags on my studded Mini Tanner and took it out shopping today.  Was nice and light and I loved looking over and seeing it sitting in the passenger seat....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2749170





I'm glad you decided to keep her!
You will love her more the more you use it. That's what happened to me.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Cut the tags on my studded Mini Tanner and took it out shopping today.  Was nice and light and I loved looking over and seeing it sitting in the passenger seat....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2749170




Looks very cute on you Cate. You know that's when it's meant to be, when you can't stop looking at her. Glad she's a keeper!


----------



## CatePNW

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! She's a keeper!





MaryBel said:


> I'm glad you decided to keep her!
> You will love her more the more you use it. That's what happened to me.





Twoboyz said:


> Looks very cute on you Cate. You know that's when it's meant to be, when you can't stop looking at her. Glad she's a keeper!




Thanks all!  I do love that little bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Thanks all!  I do love that little bag!



Then you definitely should keep her!   She's a cute bag, Cate.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love it!  My favorite Selma  live the name Bike Chick and sparkle pup is cute. Have fun shopping tomorrow.




Thanks!  I hope to find something good. We are going to a mall that has Dillards and Macys. You know I'll be checking sale and clearance on Doiney, MK and Coach.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Cut the tags on my studded Mini Tanner and took it out shopping today.  Was nice and light and I loved looking over and seeing it sitting in the passenger seat....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2749170




Yay! So glad you did. I have a pink scarlet MT and love how well she works for days when you want to be hands free.

She looks great on you too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> These are the goodies I found:
> 
> 
> Ikat x-body $35
> ikat writslet $17
> siggy x-body $35
> white wristlet $12.25
> blk/white lg wristlet $14
> 
> 
> The ikat x-bodys were so cheap I bought 2 more for gifts. I also bought a second blk/white lg wristlet for a gift too.


Yippppie. Twins on Ikat. Got me PA today.!!!!!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out early in the morning to go shopping with SIL so posting tonight. Saturday will be MK Black Selma with Silver grommets, aka Biker Chick. I added my Sparkle Pup key fob for some extra bling.
> 
> This was a 40% off Belk clearance find.
> View attachment 2749127
> 
> View attachment 2749128




Sexy!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love your Selma!
> I'm so mad I missed on it. Have to search for one.


 

Thanks, MaryBel!  Once again, we have the same taste in bags, lol.  I've seen the Selma with Grommetson ebay and Bonanza.  I got my red with grommets on Bonanza.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

While waiting impatiently for Ocean Flo to be delivered today, Miss Cognac Candace will start the work week.  This was a TJMaxx find at half off. Yes please. 

View attachment 2751458


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> While waiting impatiently for Ocean Flo to be delivered today, Miss Cognac Candace will start the work week.  This was a TJMaxx find at half off. Yes please.
> 
> View attachment 2751458




Beautiful! Love the color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! Love the color.





Thanks!  Candace is one of my obsessions.  Candace, Phoebe, Selma and now Flo....


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> While waiting impatiently for Ocean Flo to be delivered today, Miss Cognac Candace will start the work week.  This was a TJMaxx find at half off. Yes please.
> 
> View attachment 2751458




I know what you mean about waiting impatiently!  That's the hardest part.  At least you have beautiful Miss Candace to keep you company!  Congrats on getting her half off!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I know what you mean about waiting impatiently!  That's the hardest part.  At least you have beautiful Miss Candace to keep you company!  Congrats on getting her half off!





Thanks!  I adore Cognac Candace.  I love how the legacy leather gets when it's conditioned and how it ages with use.  Love it.


I got an email update and Ocean Flo is Out For Delivery!!  Woot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

nutsaboutcoach said:


> thanks!  I adore cognac candace.  I love how the legacy leather gets when it's conditioned and how it ages with use.  Love it.
> 
> 
> * i got an email update and ocean flo is out for delivery!!  Woot*!




yay!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trying to edit to see what happens.  Well, I can edit the text but not the pic.  I'll try a new post  I signed off and restarted my laptop and it still won't work.  Thank goodness I copied the original text before I deleted it.  You won't be able to quote it though.


 

So....I was going to take a pic of this MKors gold Marina Grab Bag with one of my red bags and say that I'm all in with Niners colors! (Per Hopi's and my posts in her "Baby Pink Bristol" thread.) But the Niners lost last night, and I should still be happy because that means the Bears won. Except I was so confident the Niners game was strong I picked them in my Survivor Pool this week. Which means I'm out for the season. Week 2. I hate that! Until I stop pouting I'm not putting gold and red together in a picture.  Instead, here is the pic I took yesterday morning in SF at a café. I bought the little coin purse at a souvenir store when my BFF was visiting last month. 
 This is same style as my raspberry/white fabric bag I've been carrying. It's so easy and lightweight to carry I wanted it in another color. I didn't find it in zebra print on eBay and I so this gold listed in excellent condition for $99. And it really is in excellent condition!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> While waiting impatiently for Ocean Flo to be delivered today, Miss Cognac Candace will start the work week.  This was a TJMaxx find at half off. Yes please.
> 
> View attachment 2751458




Hot, beautiful and classy!!! I love the color.


----------



## MaryBel

Love your bag GF!


ETA: I quoted SIU Mom's (RuedeNesle) reply and it didn't add the quote.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Love your bag GF!
> 
> 
> ETA: I quoted SIU Mom's (RuedeNesle) reply and it didn't add the quote.






Thanks MB!:kiss:


I have no idea what went wrong!  I couldn't preview my post or edit it when I posted it.  I'm going to try to delete it and start over just to see if it's working properly this time.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Trying to edit to see what happens.  Well, I can edit the text but not the pic.  I'll try a new post  I signed off and restarted my laptop and it still won't work.  Thank goodness I copied the original text before I deleted it.  You won't be able to quote it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....I was going to take a pic of this MKors gold Marina Grab Bag with one of my red bags and say that I'm all in with Niners colors! (Per Hopi's and my posts in her "Baby Pink Bristol" thread.) But the Niners lost last night, and I should still be happy because that means the Bears won. Except I was so confident the Niners game was strong I picked them in my Survivor Pool this week. Which means I'm out for the season. Week 2. I hate that! Until I stop pouting I'm not putting gold and red together in a picture.  Instead, here is the pic I took yesterday morning in SF at a café. I bought the little coin purse at a souvenir store when my BFF was visiting last month.
> This is same style as my raspberry/white fabric bag I've been carrying. It's so easy and lightweight to carry I wanted it in another color. I didn't find it in zebra print on eBay and I so this gold listed in excellent condition for $99. And it really is in excellent condition!




Love the bag and I especially love the coin purse with it. Match made
In Heaven! Sorry about your pool loss. That's a bummer


----------



## elbgrl

Hi SIU mom!  I like your MK and your coffee!  It has not been a good season so far for my Saints either. :cry:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Love the bag and I especially love the coin purse with it. Match made
> In Heaven! Sorry about your pool loss. That's a bummer




Thanks TB! When I saw the coin purse I couldn't pass on it.  At the time I had no idea if/how I was going to use it but I've been putting change in it and keeping it in the outside pocket so it's easy to get to and I really do use it.


Thanks, it is a bummer that it ended so soon. But I'm still in a fun (no money) Confidence Pool with my family and that goes to the end of the season.  I ended the last season with the highest points so I'm looking to repeat my victory!



elbgrl said:


> Hi SIU mom!  I like your MK and your coffee!  It has not been a good season so far for my Saints either. :cry:





Thanks Rosie!   The coffee was delicious!  

OMG!  I put a lot of points on the Saints in my Confidence Pool the last two weeks! :cry: They are a 9.5 point favorite over the Vikings next week but I don't think I'm falling it this time. I'm still picking them to win but my confidence is waning so I'll give them low points. (Or maybe high points, I know this has to be week they win!)   I hope Sunday is the beginning of their turnaround!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB! When I saw the coin purse I couldn't pass on it.  At the time I had no idea if/how I was going to use it but I've been putting change in it and keeping it in the outside pocket so it's easy to get to and I really do use it.
> 
> 
> Thanks, it is a bummer that it ended so soon. But I'm still in a fun (no money) Confidence Pool with my family and that goes to the end of the season.  I ended the last season with the highest points so I'm looking to repeat my victory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rosie!   The coffee was delicious!
> 
> *OMG!  I put a lot of points on the Saints in my Confidence Pool the last two weeks! :cry: They are a 9.5 point favorite over the Vikings next week but I don't think I'm falling it this time. I'm still picking them to win but my confidence is waning so I'll give them low points.* (Or maybe high points, I know this has to be week they win!)   I hope Sunday is the beginning of their turnaround!


 
We're pretty bummed out around here about the Saints too.  Seems like the defense forgets to show up for the game!  Torture!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hot, beautiful and classy!!! I love the color.


 
Thanks!  This is one of my favorite bags.  I love the legacy leather in Cognac.  So rich.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This is in reply to RuedeNesle post with the picture of the bag and the coffee.  It won't quote her post for some reason.


Love your MK bag and the coin purse is perfect with the bag.  The coffee looks pretty good too!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> While waiting impatiently for Ocean Flo to be delivered today, Miss Cognac Candace will start the work week.  This was a TJMaxx find at half off. Yes please.
> 
> View attachment 2751458



Twins 
Love this bag and the Cognac is so classy!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Trying to edit to see what happens.  Well, I can edit the text but not the pic.  I'll try a new post  I signed off and restarted my laptop and it still won't work.  Thank goodness I copied the original text before I deleted it.  You won't be able to quote it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....I was going to take a pic of this MKors gold Marina Grab Bag with one of my red bags and say that I'm all in with Niners colors! (Per Hopi's and my posts in her "Baby Pink Bristol" thread.) But the Niners lost last night, and I should still be happy because that means the Bears won. Except I was so confident the Niners game was strong I picked them in my Survivor Pool this week. Which means I'm out for the season. Week 2. I hate that! Until I stop pouting I'm not putting gold and red together in a picture.  Instead, here is the pic I took yesterday morning in SF at a café. I bought the little coin purse at a souvenir store when my BFF was visiting last month.
> This is same style as my raspberry/white fabric bag I've been carrying. It's so easy and lightweight to carry I wanted it in another color. I didn't find it in zebra print on eBay and I so this gold listed in excellent condition for $99. And it really is in excellent condition!



You're picture looks so delish,,,,,,,,,,
we're all in shock here that SF lost,
I picked against the bears which in Chicago is a cardinal sin


----------



## flik

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm sulking because Macy's doesn't have the Crosby satchel, so the Coach boutique won't price match.  Dang.    Life is so unfair.



Forgive me if this has already been rectified, but, Macys does have the crosby bags in store. They are also available for online purchase. Good luck.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We're pretty bummed out around here about the Saints too.  Seems like the defense forgets to show up for the game!  Torture!




I'm sure the games have been painful to watch!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> This is in reply to RuedeNesle post with the picture of the bag and the coffee.  It won't quote her post for some reason.
> 
> 
> Love your MK bag and the coin purse is perfect with the bag.  The coffee looks pretty good too!




Thanks!  I love pulling out the coin purse.  (I wish it was big enough for my Debit Card because that's what I use most! )  


Yeah, I don't know what was going on when I posted but at the time I couldn't Preview or Edit. (When I clicked Preview Post the bottom was blank so I had to Submit without making changes or start all over.)  I finally did a virus scan, re-started my laptop, and signed back in the forum and all was okay, but I decided to just leave that post instead of duplicating it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> You're picture looks so delish,,,,,,,,,,
> we're all in shock here that SF lost,
> I picked against the bears which in Chicago is a cardinal sin




Hi Hopi!


Thanks!


I'm still in shock about the game!  When I got on BART it was 20-17 Niners in the 3rd quarter.  When I got home it was 28-20 Bears!  


And you're right!  My sister, who's lived in SF since 1985, still gave me "the look" when I told her I picked the Niners!


----------



## gatorgirl07

The girl at belk marked this clearance accidently, and I whined until they gave it to me for the marked price


----------



## gatorgirl07

Here is the pic..... Duh!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here is the pic..... Duh!




Nice! Nice work with the whining too. Lol.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Nice! Nice work with the whining too. Lol.



Thanks.  I wasn't letting it get away.  It will go perfectly


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks.  I wasn't letting it get away.  It will go perfectly




I can't wait to see them both together.


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We're pretty bummed out around here about the Saints too.  Seems like the defense forgets to show up for the game!  Torture!


 
I feel they will turn it around this week, we all hope so!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cheidel said:


> I feel they will turn it around this week, we all hope so!



Fingers crossed!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Lacquer Blue Phoebe. I love blue bags. 
View attachment 2754101


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Lacquer Blue Phoebe. I love blue bags.
> View attachment 2754101




Beautiful color.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Lacquer Blue Phoebe. I love blue bags.
> View attachment 2754101



I love this. It looks like it would feel to luxurious to feel and carry!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Lacquer Blue Phoebe. I love blue bags.
> View attachment 2754101




Beautiful color!!! She looks so soft and smushy. Have fun carrying her today. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Lacquer Blue Phoebe. I love blue bags.
> View attachment 2754101





Twins!
I love blue bags too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful color.


Thanks!  I was so happy when this bag went on clearance at Dillards.  Half off!  Yes, please!



Springer said:


> I love this. It looks like it would feel to luxurious to feel and carry!


Me too!  I love the leather on the Phoebes.  So smooshy.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful color!!! She looks so soft and smushy. Have fun carrying her today. &#128515;&#128515;


Thanks!  I have a bit of a Phoebe obsession and just love the leather on these bags. 



MaryBel said:


> Twins!
> I love blue bags too!


Yay for twins!!  You know, MaryBel, I wonder if we were separated at birth, lol.  We seem to like and have so many of the same bags.  I love it.


----------



## elbgrl

Lovely.  Phoebe is one of my favorites.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Lovely.  Phoebe is one of my favorites.





Thanks!  I love me some Phoebes.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yay for twins!!  You know, MaryBel, I wonder if we were separated at birth, lol. * We seem to like and have so many of the same bags*.  I love it.





Isn't that funny?


----------



## MaryBel

Got my goodies from Macy's VIP sale.


Hamilton in aqua with matching wallet
Coach Mini boyfriend watch
Kipling cross body 


When I went to pick them up I found these cute booties and had to get them.


----------



## MaryBel

Hey Nebo, got my black Clarks boots too.


Here they are


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> Got my goodies from Macy's VIP sale.
> 
> 
> Hamilton in aqua with matching wallet
> Coach Mini boyfriend watch
> Kipling cross body



I am dying for an aqua bag!  And ... a lavender,  as a well.

The Hamilton is a very handsome bag--love the chain, lock, and hide-a-key details. 

Nice haul!&#128522;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Got my goodies from Macy's VIP sale.
> 
> 
> Hamilton in aqua with matching wallet
> Coach Mini boyfriend watch
> Kipling cross body
> 
> 
> When I went to pick them up I found these cute booties and had to get them.





All of it is beautiful!  But you know my favorite is the Aqua Hamilton and matching wallet.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got my goodies from Macy's VIP sale.
> 
> 
> Hamilton in aqua with matching wallet
> Coach Mini boyfriend watch
> Kipling cross body
> 
> 
> When I went to pick them up I found these cute booties and had to get them.




Nice haul MaryBel! Very colorful. I love the booties that jumped in your hands. The Clarks are cute too. Love me some Clarks.


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> I am dying for an aqua bag!  And ... a lavender,  as a well.
> 
> The Hamilton is a very handsome bag--love the chain, lock, and hide-a-key details.
> 
> Nice haul!&#128522;





Thanks Love!
I totally recommend this color in MK, it's gorgeous! This color is currently 25% off at Macy's and with the VIP sale going on this week, you can get an extra 20%. And if your store doesn't have it, sometimes they can order it and ship it to you. Shipping is free. They also have Selma in this color. 


http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...fn=PAGEINDEX=2&sp=2&spc=201&ruleId=&slotId=42


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> All of it is beautiful!  But you know my favorite is the Aqua Hamilton and matching wallet.





Thank you GF!
No surprise there!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Nice haul MaryBel! Very colorful. I love the booties that jumped in your hands. The Clarks are cute too. Love me some Clarks.




Thanks TB!
They were shouting to come home with me. They are Lucky brand, leather and they were reduced 75%, so they were 32.25, They were going to give me $6.45 off with the VIP discount but I had a coupon for $10 off any purchase of $30 or more, so I got them for about 25 with tax.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Got my goodies from Macy's VIP sale.
> 
> 
> Hamilton in aqua with matching wallet
> Coach Mini boyfriend watch
> Kipling cross body
> 
> 
> When I went to pick them up I found these cute booties and had to get them.


Veryyyyyy nice


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Hey Nebo, got my black Clarks boots too.
> 
> 
> Here they are



MaryBel
You picked out great things for the sale as usual.


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Love!
> I totally recommend this color in MK, it's gorgeous! This color is currently 25% off at Macy's and with the VIP sale going on this week, you can get an extra 20%. And if your store doesn't have it, sometimes they can order it and ship it to you. Shipping is free. They also have Selma in this color.
> 
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...fn=PAGEINDEX=2&sp=2&spc=201&ruleId=&slotId=42



Thanks, the presale was 25% off FRP.  25% off plus additional 20% is great price.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Got my goodies from Macy's VIP sale.
> 
> 
> Hamilton in aqua with matching wallet
> Coach Mini boyfriend watch
> Kipling cross body
> 
> 
> When I went to pick them up I found these cute booties and had to get them.





MaryBel said:


> Hey Nebo, got my black Clarks boots too.
> 
> 
> Here they are



Nice scores MaryBel!  I especially love the aqua MK and the black boots!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Veryyyyyy nice





Thanks GF!



hopi said:


> MaryBel
> You picked out great things for the sale as usual.




Thanks Hopi!



lovethatduck said:


> Thanks, the presale was 25% off FRP.  25% off plus additional 20% is great price.




I agree! I love stacked discounts!



elbgrl said:


> Nice scores MaryBel!  I especially love the aqua MK and the black boots!




Thanks Rosie!
I'm totally in love with this aqua color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Colorblock Preston. 
View attachment 2755023


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB!
> They were shouting to come home with me. They are Lucky brand, leather and they were reduced 75%, so they were 32.25, They were going to give me $6.45 off with the VIP discount but I had a coupon for $10 off any purchase of $30 or more, so I got them for about 25 with tax.




Wow! You couldn't say no to those. Great deal! I love Lucky Brand.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Colorblock Preston.
> View attachment 2755023




That's a beautiful color combo and silhouette. It looks like Neapolitan ice cream.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> That's a beautiful color combo and silhouette. It looks like Neapolitan ice cream.





Thanks!  I never thought of that - it sure does!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Colorblock Preston.
> View attachment 2755023





You know what I'm about to say right? 
Twins!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> You know what I'm about to say right?
> Twins!



I'm shocked!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today the love is going to Fuschia CB Molly. 

MaryBel? Are we twins?  You know I had to ask. LOL
View attachment 2756161


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> Hey Nebo, got my black Clarks boots too.
> 
> 
> Here they are



Super cute


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Colorblock Preston.
> View attachment 2755023



This bag and the next one you posted are so lovely! Wish Coach wasn't out of my range!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> This bag and the next one you posted are so lovely! Wish Coach wasn't out of my range!


 
Thank you!  The majority of my collection is Coach and I need to go through and decide what needs to be re-homed.  Between Coach, MK and now Dooney, my closet is bursting at the seams.  

A lot of Coach is less than or the same price as the Flo satchel.  Especially if you catch the clearance at the department stores and the deletes at the outlet.  Although I've heard there will be no more deletes at the outlet.  

I mostly catch the clearance at Dillards.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you!  The majority of my collection is Coach and I need to go through and decide what needs to be re-homed.  Between Coach, MK and now Dooney, my closet is bursting at the seams.
> 
> A lot of Coach is less than or the same price as the Flo satchel.  Especially if you catch the clearance at the department stores and the deletes at the outlet.  Although I've heard there will be no more deletes at the outlet.
> 
> I mostly catch the clearance at Dillards.



Thank you for the info! 

I figure though after my letter carrier arrives, which I am so excited about I mean really really excited, I will be good for awhile. I will be good until they faze out the fashion color marine, and then I'm snatching that up in a regular flo!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today the love is going to Fuschia CB Molly.
> 
> MaryBel? Are we twins?  You know I had to ask. LOL
> View attachment 2756161



Love her!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today the love is going to Fuschia CB Molly.
> 
> MaryBel? Are we twins?  You know I had to ask. LOL
> View attachment 2756161




So pretty, and I love the charms. They are a perfect compliment.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I went by Dillards today and couldn't help myself. This lovely was 30/40 and just had to come home 
with me. Along with a matching Saffiano double zip wristlet. 

I have lusted after his bag since it first came out. 

Olive Carlyle
View attachment 2756830


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went by Dillards today and couldn't help myself. This lovely was 30/40 and just had to come home
> with me. Along with a matching Saffiano double zip wristlet.
> 
> I have lusted after his bag since it first came out.
> 
> Olive Carlyle
> View attachment 2756830



Gorgeous! I was looking at the Carlyle online today. The olive is much prettier in your pic lol


----------



## lisa.nickel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went by Dillards today and couldn't help myself. This lovely was 30/40 and just had to come home
> with me. Along with a matching Saffiano double zip wristlet.
> 
> I have lusted after his bag since it first came out.
> 
> Olive Carlyle
> View attachment 2756830




Beautiful, I love this color


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went by Dillards today and couldn't help myself. This lovely was 30/40 and just had to come home
> with me. Along with a matching Saffiano double zip wristlet.
> 
> I have lusted after his bag since it first came out.
> 
> Olive Carlyle
> View attachment 2756830




Beautiful! I love the hardware.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today the love is going to Fuschia CB Molly.
> 
> MaryBel? Are we twins?  You know I had to ask. LOL
> View attachment 2756161








Yep, twins on this one too!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went by Dillards today and couldn't help myself. This lovely was 30/40 and just had to come home
> with me. Along with a matching Saffiano double zip wristlet.
> 
> I have lusted after his bag since it first came out.
> 
> Olive Carlyle
> View attachment 2756830



Oh gorgeous !  I want the one with the grommets.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went by Dillards today and couldn't help myself. This lovely was 30/40 and just had to come home
> with me. Along with a matching Saffiano double zip wristlet.
> 
> I have lusted after his bag since it first came out.
> 
> Olive Carlyle
> View attachment 2756830




Gorgeous!
And....we'll soon be twins...mine is on it's way. Can't wait!


----------



## Nebo

They had some Coach bags on sale at my Dillards too. Some pretty,small crossbodies, very supple, soft leather.

But... this beauty right here. I really wish it could come home with me. I just whispered to it sweet nothings.. you will be mine one day.

Do any of you ladies own this beauty? I would love to see some pictures.
Do these classic colors in Brahmin ever go on sale? I loveee this cognac  color ( dont know the real name).


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> They had some Coach bags on sale at my Dillards too. Some pretty,small crossbodies, very supple, soft leather.
> 
> But... this beauty right here. I really wish it could come home with me. I just whispered to it sweet nothings.. you will be mine one day.
> 
> Do any of you ladies own this beauty? I would love to see some pictures.
> Do these classic colors in Brahmin ever go on sale? I loveee this cognac  color ( dont know the real name).



I don't know anything about the Brahmin, but it's pretty. What really caught my eye was your Flo.  What color is that?  Black? So pretty.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went by Dillards today and couldn't help myself. This lovely was 30/40 and just had to come home
> with me. Along with a matching Saffiano double zip wristlet.
> 
> I have lusted after his bag since it first came out.
> 
> Olive Carlyle
> View attachment 2756830



What a steal, Love the Olive Congrats


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> They had some Coach bags on sale at my Dillards too. Some pretty,small crossbodies, very supple, soft leather.
> 
> But... this beauty right here. I really wish it could come home with me. I just whispered to it sweet nothings.. you will be mine one day.
> 
> Do any of you ladies own this beauty? I would love to see some pictures.
> Do these classic colors in Brahmin ever go on sale? I loveee this cognac  color ( dont know the real name).



Nebo that Brahmin looks amazing on you.
Sarah and Marybel have big Brahmin collections. 
The thing about colors is if you want it 
you need to get it when it's available.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Love her!


Thanks!  She's one of my faves. 



Twoboyz said:


> So pretty, and I love the charms. They are a perfect compliment.


Thanks!  I agree, the fob matches so well with this bag. 



MaryBel said:


> Yep, twins on this one too!



Ha!!  I knew it!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What color is that?  Black? So pretty.



I wish! It is Miss Ivy. I loveeeee flo in ivy. I think I will get at least one more in a different style. The color is a very deep forest green, Ralph Lauren green. It is the one on my avatar. You should definitely go for an Ivy in your new Dooney collection.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today the love is going to Fuschia CB Molly.
> 
> MaryBel? Are we twins?  You know I had to ask. LOL
> View attachment 2756161



Molly is such a great bag
and did you even have to ask MaryBel


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Colorblock Preston.
> View attachment 2755023



Wow NAC
That's a great color block Preston.  The variety in your collection is wonderful.


----------



## Nebo

hopi said:


> Nebo that Brahmin looks amazing on you.
> Sarah and Marybel have big Brahmin collections.
> The thing about colors is if you want it
> you need to get it when it's available.



Thank you, dear. I hope they might pitch in with a picture 

This color and the darker brown is kinda  Brahmin signature colors. They just come with different bag styles. And every time they are on sale, in my Dillards it is usually just the ones in fashion colors, which is not what I want. These bags are pricey for me, but I might put this in as a treat next year in an anniversary, birthday or just because I'm cute and cuddly


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous! I was looking at the Carlyle online today. The olive is much prettier in your pic lol


Thanks! The olive is very pretty IRL. 



lisa.nickel said:


> Beautiful, I love this color


Thanks!  Me too!



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I love the hardware.


Thanks!  Me too. The gunmetal is perfect with the olive. 



elbgrl said:


> Oh gorgeous !  I want the one with the grommets.


Thanks!  I'd love to get a Soft Borough with grommets. 



MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> And....we'll soon be twins...mine is on it's way. Can't wait!


I am so NOT surprised, lol! 



hopi said:


> What a steal, Love the Olive Congrats



Thanks!  I'm pretty stoked about the price, which is less than what I paid for some of my Phoebes.


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Thank you, dear. I hope they might pitch in with a picture
> 
> This color and the darker brown is kinda  Brahmin signature colors. They just come with different bag styles. And every time they are on sale, in my Dillards it is usually just the ones in fashion colors, which is not what I want. These bags are pricey for me, but I might put this in as a treat next year in an anniversary, birthday or just because *I'm cute and cuddly*



Your gorgeous but from what I read here on the forum is  twerking really works alot better that batting eyelashes


----------



## Nebo

hopi said:


> Your gorgeous but from what I read here on the forum is  twerking really works alot better that batting eyelashes



Ahahahaha, I think you might be right!

(and thank you for that kind comment : heart


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> They had some Coach bags on sale at my Dillards too. Some pretty,small crossbodies, very supple, soft leather.
> 
> 
> 
> But... this beauty right here. I really wish it could come home with me. I just whispered to it sweet nothings.. you will be mine one day.
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies own this beauty? I would love to see some pictures.
> 
> Do these classic colors in Brahmin ever go on sale? I loveee this cognac  color ( dont know the real name).




Nebo, this bag looks great on you! I love Brahmin bags, but I don't have any, mainly because I can never find a sale. You are cute, and based on the great shape you're in I'm sure you can twerk up a storm. I predict you'll have the Brahmin of your choice soon


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> I wish! It is Miss Ivy. I loveeeee flo in ivy. I think I will get at least one more in a different style. The color is a very deep forest green, Ralph Lauren green. It is the one on my avatar. You should definitely go for an Ivy in your new Dooney collection.


 
Ivy, that's right!  She's beautiful!  I have the Pebbled Dome Satchel in Ivy (the one from QVC), but I would like to get a Flo in Ivy eventually.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Molly is such a great bag
> and did you even have to ask MaryBel


 
Thanks!  I know!  Silly me - I knew better than to ask, lol.



hopi said:


> Wow NAC
> That's a great color block Preston.  The variety in your collection is wonderful.


 
Thanks!  I just can't resist a good clearance price on a bag.  I have no will power at all, lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> They had some Coach bags on sale at my Dillards too. Some pretty,small crossbodies, very supple, soft leather.
> 
> 
> 
> But... this beauty right here. I really wish it could come home with me. I just whispered to it sweet nothings.. you will be mine one day.
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies own this beauty? I would love to see some pictures.
> 
> Do these classic colors in Brahmin ever go on sale? I loveee this cognac  color ( dont know the real name).




Girl, that bag looks like money on you.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> They had some Coach bags on sale at my Dillards too. Some pretty,small crossbodies, very supple, soft leather.
> 
> But... this beauty right here. I really wish it could come home with me. I just whispered to it sweet nothings.. you will be mine one day.
> 
> Do any of you ladies own this beauty? I would love to see some pictures.
> Do these classic colors in Brahmin ever go on sale? I loveee this cognac  color ( dont know the real name).




Nebo, this Brahmin satchel looks very good on you. The color is "pecan". Brahmin does seasonal colors but pecan, black, truffle (dark brown) and toasted almond (a lighter brown) are always available, they just switch the styles from season to season. I don't have this one since I passed because already have 2 pecan bags.


Yes, the classic colors go on sale too. Maybe you won't find them reduced a lot because they don't last but you can find them about 30%.


This are the 2 I have:


The Elisa (the one with the light color trim) got it on sale at Von Maur.


The other one (can't remember the name right now) got it on sale at Dillards


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Nebo, this Brahmin satchel looks very good on you. The color is "pecan". Brahmin does seasonal colors but pecan, black, truffle (dark brown) and toasted almond (a lighter brown) are always available, they just switch the styles from season to season. I don't have this one since I passed because already have 2 pecan bags.
> 
> 
> Yes, the classic colors go on sale too. Maybe you won't find them reduced a lot because they don't last but you can find them about 30%.
> 
> 
> This are the 2 I have:
> 
> 
> The Elisa (the one with the light color trim) got it on sale at Von Maur.
> 
> 
> The other one (can't remember the name right now) got it on sale at Dillards




Beautiful... So are these bags "real" Croc/gator or embossed?


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went by Dillards today and couldn't help myself. This lovely was 30/40 and just had to come home
> with me. Along with a matching Saffiano double zip wristlet.
> 
> I have lusted after his bag since it first came out.
> 
> Olive Carlyle
> View attachment 2756830



   Love Carlyle!!    I bought the brick grommet version a couple of months ago, and I just got the brindle color from the Macy's sale.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Carlyle!!    I bought the brick grommet version a couple of months ago, and I just got the brindle color from the Macy's sale.


We gonna be twins  on grommet


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Carlyle!!    I bought the brick grommet version a couple of months ago, and I just got the brindle color from the Macy's sale.



Jelly...







crazyforcoach09 said:


> We gonna be twins  on grommet



Triplets....soon lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

My goodies from the clearance sale at Belk just got delivered to the school......


----------



## gatorgirl07

Grey suede booties.......


----------



## gatorgirl07

From the front


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Grey suede booties.......




Those are hot!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gladiator sandals (have been wanting a pair FOREVER!)


----------



## gatorgirl07

...........and the pièce de résistance...........


----------



## gatorgirl07

I am in love with this shoe, and it is soooooo comfortable!  Surprisingly enough


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This is for gatorgirl07:


For some reason I can't quote right now - but I wanted to tell you - Love your shoes!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Love how the back is open


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This is for gatorgirl07:
> 
> 
> For some reason I can't quote right now - but I wanted to tell you - Love your shoes!!



Thanks!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Those are hot!!!



Thanks!  I got them to go with the grey dooney I am getting (once I decide which one it will be...lol)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Wow, great looking footwear, GG!!      Congrats!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> ...........and the pièce de résistance...........




Cute... I love those style shoes.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Cute... I love those style shoes.



This is the first pair of sandals I've had like this


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... So are these bags "real" Croc/gator or embossed?





They are embossed. The best croc embossing IMO.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am in love with this shoe, and it is soooooo comfortable!  Surprisingly enough




Love your shoes GG, especially these black ones! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> They had some Coach bags on sale at my Dillards too. Some pretty,small crossbodies, very supple, soft leather.
> 
> But... this beauty right here. I really wish it could come home with me. I just whispered to it sweet nothings.. you will be mine one day.
> 
> Do any of you ladies own this beauty? I would love to see some pictures.
> Do these classic colors in Brahmin ever go on sale? I loveee this cognac  color ( dont know the real name).



*Nebo*, I am a Brahmin fan for years!   I believe that one is the "Hudson" satchel in pecan.  Beautiful!   You definitely need a Brahmin (or two) in your collection; they are the best!

Here are a few of mine... this is the Rebecca tricolor hobo and the Sadie satchel in pecan, with accessories.







This is the Tyler satchel in sedona color with the Suri wallet...






And this is my newest Brahmin love, the Duxbury satchel in seville tortoise...






And of course, my all-time favorite summertime tote, the Copa Cabana.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Grey suede booties.......



Omg love those!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> *Nebo*, I am a Brahmin fan for years!   I believe that one is the "Hudson" satchel in pecan.  Beautiful!   You definitely need a Brahmin (or two) in your collection; they are the best!
> 
> Here are a few of mine... this is the Rebecca tricolor hobo and the Sadie satchel in pecan, with accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Tyler satchel in sedona color with the Suri wallet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my newest Brahmin love, the Duxbury satchel in seville tortoise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, my all-time favorite summertime tote, the Copa Cabana.





Wow!  Those are stunning!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow!  Those are stunning!



Thank you!   It's so nice to be here among people with the same obsess...er... "interests"!!     Most people think I'm crazy, but handbags are my "thang."   I think purses are a cheap form of therapy.     A few times a week with a psychiatrist = an LV or 5 Dooneys.  LOL!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gatorgirl, your shoe haul is stunning. I love every single pair! I might break my leg in the gray suede ones. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> *Nebo*, I am a Brahmin fan for years!   I believe that one is the "Hudson" satchel in pecan.  Beautiful!   You definitely need a Brahmin (or two) in your collection; they are the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few of mine... this is the Rebecca tricolor hobo and the Sadie satchel in pecan, with accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Tyler satchel in sedona color with the Suri wallet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my newest Brahmin love, the Duxbury satchel in seville tortoise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, my all-time favorite summertime tote, the Copa Cabana.




Sarah, your Brahmins are gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

This is my FAV Coach style bag - I own a few 
Ms Red Gathered Lindsey!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> *Nebo*, I am a Brahmin fan for years!   I believe that one is the "Hudson" satchel in pecan.  Beautiful!   You definitely need a Brahmin (or two) in your collection; they are the best!
> 
> Here are a few of mine... this is the Rebecca tricolor hobo and the Sadie satchel in pecan, with accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Tyler satchel in sedona color with the Suri wallet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my newest Brahmin love, the Duxbury satchel in seville tortoise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, my all-time favorite summertime tote, the Copa Cabana.


 

VERY Classy!!!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my FAV Coach style bag - I own a few
> Ms Red Gathered Lindsey!!!!!!



I saw a couple of these at the outlet this weekend... had she been a tad smaller I would have snatched it up. Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> I saw a couple of these at the outlet this weekend... had she been a tad smaller I would have snatched it up. Such a beautiful bag!


 

What color did you see????


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thank you!   It's so nice to be here among people with the same obsess...er... "interests"!!     Most people think I'm crazy, but handbags are my "thang."   I think purses are a cheap form of therapy.     A few times a week with a psychiatrist = an LV or 5 Dooneys.  LOL!!!



So true and very well said!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my FAV Coach style bag - I own a few
> Ms Red Gathered Lindsey!!!!!!



Pretty!  Congrats!  LOL, just a few.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!  Congrats!  LOL, just a few.


 

LOL -yep just a few - a few can me more than two


----------



## crazyforcoach09

miaborsa said:


> thank you!   It's so nice to be here among people with the same obsess...er... "interests"!!     Most people think i'm crazy, but handbags are my "thang."   i think purses are a cheap form of therapy.     a few times a week with a psychiatrist = an lv or 5 dooneys.  Lol!!!


 
this this this


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What color did you see????



Mostly a light pink/rose color. That's why it caught my eye  lol  They had one hot pink but it was a little beat up.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Mostly a light pink/rose color. That's why it caught my eye  lol  They had one hot pink but it was a little beat up.


 
Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

changed my accessories yesterday - these will be with me for a while


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> changed my accessories yesterday - these will be with me for a while




Pretty. Love the black plaid or tattersall.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty. Love the black plaid or tattersall.


 

Thanks - forgot I had that set !!!


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> changed my accessories yesterday - these will be with me for a while



Love your accessories


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Love your accessories


 

Thank you!


----------



## G.Allyn

crazyforcoach09 said:


> changed my accessories yesterday - these will be with me for a while


All are so elegant!  This is why I haven't purchased anything from Coach.  I see all this great stuff many of you show us, but for some reason I can't find lovely things like this.  

There is a Coach at the mall and an outlet nearby, but the last time I tried the outlet it was a big let down.  Anything I fall in love with at the store ends up being FP. 

I am glad you have found wonderful accessories.  Now, you know how to shop!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my FAV Coach style bag - I own a few
> Ms Red Gathered Lindsey!!!!!!




Beautiful C! Red looks great on you  that's a pretty bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> changed my accessories yesterday - these will be with me for a while




Very cute. I love these together. Very fall.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

G.Allyn said:


> All are so elegant!  This is why I haven't purchased anything from Coach.  I see all this great stuff many of you show us, but for some reason I can't find lovely things like this.
> 
> There is a Coach at the mall and an outlet nearby, but the last time I tried the outlet it was a big let down.  Anything I fall in love with at the store ends up being FP.
> 
> I am glad you have found wonderful accessories.  Now, you know how to shop!


 

Thanks GA - I only purchase bags from outlet that were in FP store. The prices are outlet are usually 50% off - which i love  

I stalk OTHER outlets for deals  I have a charge send coming today from a store in GA - so I am ALL over the place finding bags - anytime you need help just send me a PM and I will help you - bags, prices, where to find - I am the COACH HUNTER


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful C! Red looks great on you  that's a pretty bag.


 


Twoboyz said:


> Very cute. I love these together. Very fall.


 

Thanks T


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my FAV Coach style bag - I own a few
> Ms Red Gathered Lindsey!!!!!!



Look at you!!!   Cute as a button, and you know I love me some Lindsey!!   I need to drag out my terracotta for fall.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Sarah, your Brahmins are gorgeous!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> VERY Classy!!!!!



Thanks, y'all.  :kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> changed my accessories yesterday - these will be with me for a while



Love these, Boo.  SOOOO pretty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Look at you!!!   Cute as a button, and you know I love me some Lindsey!!   I need to drag out my terracotta for fall.


 

AWWW Thanks BOO!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my FAV Coach style bag - I own a few
> Ms Red Gathered Lindsey!!!!!!





Love the whole outfit!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> changed my accessories yesterday - these will be with me for a while





These are so pretty! Love the plaid!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Love the whole outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are so pretty! Love the plaid!


 

Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## MaryBel

Carlyle is here and I'm in love.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Carlyle is here and I'm in love.




So pretty MaryBel! I love the color.


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> changed my accessories yesterday - these will be with me for a while



Lady, I love the logic behind you accessories mash up


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Carlyle is here and I'm in love.



Gorgeous!!   I need that color!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

And...yeah!!!    Coach Crosby Carryalls are in da houz.   

Zebra...   






Mink...  






And with sides in...


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty MaryBel! I love the color.





Thank you TB!



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!   I need that color!!



Thanks Sarah!
You definitely need it!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> And...yeah!!!    Coach Crosby Carryalls are in da houz.
> 
> Zebra...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with sides in...





What a gorgeous duo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> What a gorgeous duo!



Thanks, MB.   I am thrilled with the zebra, but somehow the mink isn't doing it for me.  I will likely return that one.   I was noticing how similar it is to my Alto Giovanna bag.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MB.   I am thrilled with the zebra, but somehow the mink isn't doing it for me.  I will likely return that one.   I was noticing how similar it is to my Alto Giovanna bag.





Well, if mink is not love, NEXT! It's hard to go vs Giovanna!
More money and real estate for another one!


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my FAV Coach style bag - I own a few
> Ms Red Gathered Lindsey!!!!!!


Wow!  Lookin' hot again mama!


MaryBel said:


> Carlyle is here and I'm in love.


Gorgeous, just gorgeous MaryBel!


MiaBorsa said:


> And...yeah!!!    Coach Crosby Carryalls are in da houz.
> 
> Zebra...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with sides in...



So pretty Sarah!  I especially love the Zebra!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous, just gorgeous MaryBel!





Thanks Rosie!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> And...yeah!!!    Coach Crosby Carryalls are in da houz.
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with sides in...




Oh my goodness, Coach sure does know how to do zebra!!! They are both gorgeous, but maybe the mink isn't standing out because that zebra is showing it up a little bit.  I love the versatility of this bag. The details are stunning too. Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Well, if mink is not love, NEXT! It's hard to go vs Giovanna!
> More money and real estate for another one!


  Yeah, I'll give it a day or two and see.




elbgrl said:


> So pretty Sarah!  I especially love the Zebra!


 Thanks, Rosie.  Me too!!




Twoboyz said:


> Oh my goodness, Coach sure does know how to do zebra!!! They are both gorgeous, but maybe the mink isn't standing out because that zebra is showing it up a little bit.  I love the versatility of this bag. The details are stunning too. Congrats!


  Thank you, TB.     I agree...the mink is overshadowed by that zebra!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Carlyle is here and I'm in love.


Love love


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> And...yeah!!!    Coach Crosby Carryalls are in da houz.
> 
> Zebra...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with sides in...


Omg. Mr Crosby. I lovvvvve MB


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ok she arrived yesterday Ms Grommet Brick Large Carlyle - from outlet $598 less 50% less 25% - yes yes yes I am an outlet kinda gal


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today - Ms Gathered Grey Lindsey -1000% LOVE


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> And...yeah!!!    Coach Crosby Carryalls are in da houz.
> 
> Zebra...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with sides in...


 
Both are stunning!!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Carlyle is here and I'm in love.







Wait for it....... TWINS!!  Congrats!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok she arrived yesterday Ms Grommet Brick Large Carlyle - from outlet $598 less 50% less 25% - yes yes yes I am an outlet kinda gal


  You know I love that one, but I got the smaller size!!   Gorgeous!




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Gathered Grey Lindsey -1000% LOVE


  LOVE!!!   I own that one in the mushroom color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Both are stunning!!!!!



Thanks, C!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> You know I love that one, but I got the smaller size!!   Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> LOVE!!!   I own that one in the mushroom color.


 

Thanks MB


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks MB



You made me closet dive!!   I had actually forgotten about this bag...


----------



## G.Allyn

MiaBorsa said:


> You made me closet dive!!   I had actually forgotten about this bag...


 

Beside the great style, that color is incredible.  Could you divulge the shade?  Thanks!


----------



## G.Allyn

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks GA - I only purchase bags from outlet that were in FP store. The prices are outlet are usually 50% off - which i love
> 
> I stalk OTHER outlets for deals  I have a charge send coming today from a store in GA - so I am ALL over the place finding bags - anytime you need help just send me a PM and I will help you - bags, prices, where to find - I am the COACH HUNTER


 
Thanks for the info.  Looks like a trip to the nearest Coach outlet is on my to do list.  50% off works for me every time.


----------



## MiaBorsa

G.Allyn said:


> Beside the great style, that color is incredible.  Could you divulge the shade?  Thanks!



The color is mushroom.  I believe that bag was from 2012.    It's a "gathered Lindsey."


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> You made me closet dive!!   I had actually forgotten about this bag...


 
Yo MB you already know this is L O V E for me


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yo MB you already know this is L O V E for me



I wish they would bring back the full Madison line, especially Lindsey and large Sophia.   Or...maybe I don't.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I wish they would bring back the full Madison line, especially Lindsey and large Sophia.   Or...maybe I don't.


 OMG me to GF - ME TOO


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ugh, I'm so disgusted right now.   I just got the Brahmin Hudson Satchel from Zappos and it is CLEARLY a customer return.  :censor:   It was thrown in a plastic bag with NO wrapping, no stuffing, all smushed up and bent--and the shoulder strap has been adjusted.   (Yeah, I'm that picky, lol.)  

Too bad, because it is a gorgeous purse; very distinctive look.  I'm shipping it back ASAP because I am not spending $400 for a used purse.  Not sure if I'll reorder or if I'll go with the pecan color from the boutique store.  

I put a lot of stuffing inside for this photo, but you can still see the dents in some places.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh, I'm so disgusted right now.   I just got the Brahmin Hudson Satchel from Zappos and it is CLEARLY a customer return.  :censor:   It was thrown in a plastic bag with NO wrapping, no stuffing, all smushed up and bent--and the shoulder strap has been adjusted.   (Yeah, I'm that picky, lol.)
> 
> Too bad, because it is a gorgeous purse; very distinctive look.  I'm shipping it back ASAP because I am not spending $400 for a used purse.  Not sure if I'll reorder or if I'll go with the pecan color from the boutique store.
> 
> I put a lot of stuffing inside for this photo, but you can still see the dents in some places.





Wow.  I'll never understand why they think a customer will accept an obvious return as a new bag.  Especially at full price.  SMDH.  But the bag is very pretty.  So sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow.  I'll never understand why they think a customer will accept an obvious return as a new bag.  Especially at full price.  SMDH.  But the bag is very pretty.  So sorry you have to deal with that.



Thanks, NAC.  I'm annoyed but at least Zappos has excellent customer service and free return shipping, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok she arrived yesterday Ms Grommet Brick Large Carlyle - from outlet $598 less 50% less 25% - yes yes yes I am an outlet kinda gal





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Gathered Grey Lindsey -1000% LOVE





Both are gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> You made me closet dive!!   I had actually forgotten about this bag...





How could you forget about this beauty?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Both are gorgeous!


 

Thank you


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh, I'm so disgusted right now.   I just got the Brahmin Hudson Satchel from Zappos and it is CLEARLY a customer return.  :censor:   It was thrown in a plastic bag with NO wrapping, no stuffing, all smushed up and bent--and the shoulder strap has been adjusted.   (Yeah, I'm that picky, lol.)
> 
> Too bad, because it is a gorgeous purse; very distinctive look.  I'm shipping it back ASAP because I am not spending $400 for a used purse.  Not sure if I'll reorder or if I'll go with the pecan color from the boutique store.
> 
> I put a lot of stuffing inside for this photo, but you can still see the dents in some places.




So sorry they sent you a used and abused bag! That's not nice!
She's absolutely gorgeous! One more for my never ending list...
I hope the next one you get comes in awesome condition!


And I totally understand about being annoyed by the strap already adjusted. I don't like it either, especially because with those kind of straps (same as dooney's), if you are not careful when adjusting it, you might leave the strap looking not so good anymore.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> How could you forget about this beauty?



She was all tucked away in her satiny Coach dust bag, lol.  I need to do some serious closet cataloging.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> So sorry they sent you a used and abused bag! That's not nice!
> She's absolutely gorgeous! One more for my never ending list...
> I hope the next one you get comes in awesome condition!
> 
> And I totally understand about being annoyed by the strap already adjusted. I don't like it either, especially because with those kind of straps (same as dooney's), if you are not careful when adjusting it, you might leave the strap looking not so good anymore.



Yeah, it's annoying as heck.  I wouldn't mind so much if I had gotten it on sale...haha.   You should have seen it before I stuffed it...OMG.   I just stood there blinking.   

I don't know if I will reorder or not--still thinking about whether I want this or the pecan.


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> You made me closet dive!!   I had actually forgotten about this bag...



OMG, you are like Felix the Cat, you've got everything in your magic bag of tricks!


----------



## CatePNW

Miss Plum is shining on this gloomy day today.  FYI, I enjoy gloomy weather!  It's 75* and warm even though it looks like a cold, fall day out there.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Miss Plum is shining on this gloomy day today.  FYI, I enjoy gloomy weather!  It's 75* and warm even though it looks like a cold, fall day out there.
> 
> View attachment 2760433





So pretty!  The flower fob is perfect, too!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Miss Plum is shining on this gloomy day today.  FYI, I enjoy gloomy weather!  It's 75* and warm even though it looks like a cold, fall day out there.
> 
> View attachment 2760433




Love this bag! I wish I could find one!


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok she arrived yesterday Ms Grommet Brick Large Carlyle - from outlet $598 less 50% less 25% - yes yes yes I am an outlet kinda gal


Oh be still my heart!  This is the bag I want!!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Gathered Grey Lindsey -1000% LOVE


Gorgeous Lindsey!


MiaBorsa said:


> You made me closet dive!!   I had actually forgotten about this bag...


Oh another beautiful Lindsey!


MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh, I'm so disgusted right now.   I just got the Brahmin Hudson Satchel from Zappos and it is CLEARLY a customer return.  :censor:   It was thrown in a plastic bag with NO wrapping, no stuffing, all smushed up and bent--and the shoulder strap has been adjusted.   (Yeah, I'm that picky, lol.)
> 
> Too bad, because it is a gorgeous purse; very distinctive look.  I'm shipping it back ASAP because I am not spending $400 for a used purse.  Not sure if I'll reorder or if I'll go with the pecan color from the boutique store.
> 
> I put a lot of stuffing inside for this photo, but you can still see the dents in some places.



She is really beautiful Sarah.   I would order her again in the same color, that's a wonderful color.  Sorry you got a bad one.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh, I'm so disgusted right now.   I just got the Brahmin Hudson Satchel from Zappos and it is CLEARLY a customer return.  :censor:   It was thrown in a plastic bag with NO wrapping, no stuffing, all smushed up and bent--and the shoulder strap has been adjusted.   (Yeah, I'm that picky, lol.)
> 
> Too bad, because it is a gorgeous purse; very distinctive look.  I'm shipping it back ASAP because I am not spending $400 for a used purse.  Not sure if I'll reorder or if I'll go with the pecan color from the boutique store.
> 
> I put a lot of stuffing inside for this photo, but you can still see the dents in some places.



Oh, love , Im so sorrrrryyyyy!  She looks pretty, but Im partial to that pecan


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Oh be still my heart!  This is the bag I want!!
> 
> Gorgeous Lindsey!
> 
> Oh another beautiful Lindsey!
> 
> 
> She is really beautiful Sarah.   I would order her again in the same color, that's a wonderful color.  Sorry you got a bad one.


Thnks E


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Miss Plum is shining on this gloomy day today.  FYI, I enjoy gloomy weather!  It's 75* and warm even though it looks like a cold, fall day out there.
> 
> View attachment 2760433



So pretty, Cate...and the fob is perfect on there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> She is really beautiful Sarah.   I would order her again in the same color, that's a wonderful color.  Sorry you got a bad one.


  It is a very distinctive bag, Rosie.  I'm thinking it's almost too dressy for my "lifestyle."   LOL   I may buy another one later, if I see it in Dillard's or somewhere.




Nebo said:


> Oh, love , Im so sorrrrryyyyy!  She looks pretty, but Im partial to that pecan


  You are so right, Nebo.  The pecan is gorgeous!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok she arrived yesterday Ms Grommet Brick Large Carlyle - from outlet $598 less 50% less 25% - yes yes yes I am an outlet kinda gal




Great deal and a beautiful bag C! I love that it has a little bit of edginess, but still very classy. The grey gathered bag is beautiful too and looks great on.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> You made me closet dive!!   I had actually forgotten about this bag...




It sounds like fun going shopping in the closet and pulling out something new.  beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh, I'm so disgusted right now.   I just got the Brahmin Hudson Satchel from Zappos and it is CLEARLY a customer return.  :censor:   It was thrown in a plastic bag with NO wrapping, no stuffing, all smushed up and bent--and the shoulder strap has been adjusted.   (Yeah, I'm that picky, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, because it is a gorgeous purse; very distinctive look.  I'm shipping it back ASAP because I am not spending $400 for a used purse.  Not sure if I'll reorder or if I'll go with the pecan color from the boutique store.
> 
> 
> 
> I put a lot of stuffing inside for this photo, but you can still see the dents in some places.




That's so horrible! Gosh it's gorgeous though! Maybe your paths will cross again someday....


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Miss Plum is shining on this gloomy day today.  FYI, I enjoy gloomy weather!  It's 75* and warm even though it looks like a cold, fall day out there.
> 
> View attachment 2760433




Twins! I love the flower charm on her. It's perfect! Love this bag. I need to get her out.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Great deal and a beautiful bag C! I love that it has a little bit of edginess, but still very classy. The grey gathered bag is beautiful too and looks great on.


 

Thanks TBz


----------



## cheidel

Another non-Dooney favorite, customized Louis Vuitton Speedy 40, and she is *"one of a kind!"  *Love her !  (photo before and after customization)  The Fleur de lis is actually metallic gold, but appears yellow in these pics.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite, customized Louis Vuitton Speedy 40, and she is *"one of a kind!"  *Love her !  (photo before and after customization)  The Fleur de lis is actually metallic gold, but appears yellow in these pics.



Very unique, C!   A "who dat" speedy!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It sounds like fun going shopping in the closet and pulling out something new.  beautiful!


   I love my closet.   




Twoboyz said:


> That's so horrible! Gosh it's gorgeous though! Maybe your paths will cross again someday....


  Yeah, she's all packed up and ready for UPS pickup.  Maybe I'll buy her again someday if I find her on sale.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite, customized Louis Vuitton Speedy 40, and she is *"one of a kind!"  *Love her !  (photo before and after customization)  The Fleur de lis is actually metallic gold, but appears yellow in these pics.


 
HAWT DAMN - woman!!!!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Very unique, C!   A "who dat" speedy!!


Thank you, and thanks for the new name!  Who Dat Speedy!!!


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> HAWT DAMN - woman!!!!


LOL


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> You made me closet dive!!   I had actually forgotten about this bag...




Beautiful set


----------



## elbgrl

cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite, customized Louis Vuitton Speedy 40, and she is *"one of a kind!"  *Love her !  (photo before and after customization)  The Fleur de lis is actually metallic gold, but appears yellow in these pics.



Whoa!  You are my hero!  Who dat!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Very unique, C!   A "who dat" speedy!!



I love the "who dat" speedy!!  Now I will always think of this when I see a mogrammed anything.  Thanks Sarah!



cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite, customized Louis Vuitton Speedy 40, and she is *"one of a kind!"  *Love her !  (photo before and after customization)  The Fleur de lis is actually metallic gold, but appears yellow in these pics.



Beautiful Cheidel! Nothing more iconic (Lisa Robertson Vocab) than a monogram Speedy, or should I say a "who dat" Speedy! :giggles:


----------



## MaryBel

cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite, customized Louis Vuitton Speedy 40, and she is *"one of a kind!"  *Love her !  (photo before and after customization)  The Fleur de lis is actually metallic gold, but appears yellow in these pics.


So pretty!


Repeats to self: Must not look into LV bags, must not look into LV bags... 
It's working for the moment


----------



## hopi

CatePNW said:


> Miss Plum is shining on this gloomy day today.  FYI, I enjoy gloomy weather!  It's 75* and warm even though it looks like a cold, fall day out there.
> 
> View attachment 2760433



How cute is that!! Great color!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> You made me closet dive!!  * I had actually forgotten* about this bag...




You brat


----------



## hopi

cheidel said:


> another non-dooney favorite, customized louis vuitton speedy 40, and she is *"one of a kind!"  *love her !  (photo before and after customization)  the fleur de lis is actually metallic gold, but appears yellow in these pics.



omg!!!!!!!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Carlyle is here and I'm in love.



LOVE this color and bag - so pretty!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> And...yeah!!!    Coach Crosby Carryalls are in da houz.
> 
> Zebra...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with sides in...



Again.... 
one week roughing  it (as you call it )in your Coach excursion and you reward yourself with 2 new bags. I adore them both and couldn't choose if I had the luck to do so. Girl, don't know how you do it.


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok she arrived yesterday Ms Grommet Brick Large Carlyle - from outlet $598 less 50% less 25% - yes yes yes I am an outlet kinda gal



My goodness this is really a striking Carlyle, the color is TDF, very special bag.


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Gathered Grey Lindsey -1000% LOVE



Love the way you do casual chic, you look darling and the bag and color is so on trend. Beautiful.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> Love the way you do casual chic, you look darling and the bag and color is so on trend. Beautiful.


 
Thanks Boobear
this is my NON Dooney love today 
Ms Caroline


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is my FAV Coach style bag - I own a few
> Ms Red Gathered Lindsey!!!!!!



Going bottom up from the current to older posts - seeing your second Gathered Lindsey in a week. LOVE,LOVE,Love and jealous,




My only Lindsey is in Acorn Leather and carried her all last week. 
Took a pic  with my twin's sister's dog Handsome cause they are both so beautiful


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> Going bottom up from the current to older posts - seeing your second Gathered Lindsey in a week. LOVE,LOVE,Love and jealous,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only Lindsey is in Acorn Leather and carried her all last week.
> Took a pic  with my twin's sister's dog Handsome cause they are both so beautiful


 

great Pic woman and love the color


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> thanks boobear
> this is my non dooney love today
> ms caroline



*Stoppppppppp*


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks Boobear
> this is my NON Dooney love today
> Ms Caroline





Love Ms Caroline in this color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Love Ms Caroline in this color!


 
THANKS - I just love Carolines
Which ones do you own MB?


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Going bottom up from the current to older posts - seeing your second Gathered Lindsey in a week. LOVE,LOVE,Love and jealous,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only Lindsey is in Acorn Leather and carried her all last week.
> Took a pic  with my twin's sister's dog Handsome cause they are both so beautiful




Gorgeous bag and such a cutie! So his name is handsome? I love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> You brat







hopi said:


> Again....
> one week roughing  it (as you call it )in your Coach excursion and you reward yourself with 2 new bags. I adore them both and couldn't choose if I had the luck to do so. Girl, don't know how you do it.


  Thanks, Chickie.  :kiss:




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks Boobear
> this is my NON Dooney love today
> Ms Caroline


    Gorgeous Caroline, boo.




hopi said:


> Going bottom up from the current to older posts - seeing your second Gathered Lindsey in a week. LOVE,LOVE,Love and jealous,
> 
> My only Lindsey is in Acorn Leather and carried her all last week.
> Took a pic  with my twin's sister's dog Handsome cause they are both so beautiful


    Handsome definitely IS, and the acorn L is TDF.


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Grey suede booties.......



Killer shoes gatorgirl, stunning
with my luck I would break an ankle trying to look cute!


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Gladiator sandals (have been wanting a pair FOREVER!)





gatorgirl07 said:


> ...........and the pièce de résistance...........



My goodness you went on a shoe shopping frenzy  - beautiful shoes, awesome styles!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> *Nebo*, I am a Brahmin fan for years!   I believe that one is the "Hudson" satchel in pecan.  Beautiful!   You definitely need a Brahmin (or two) in your collection; they are the best!
> 
> Here are a few of mine... this is the Rebecca tricolor hobo and the Sadie satchel in pecan, with accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Tyler satchel in sedona color with the Suri wallet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my newest Brahmin love, the Duxbury satchel in seville tortoise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, my all-time favorite summertime tote, the Copa Cabana.



I remember all these pics
LOVE
Tyler still might be my fav but goodness knows anyone of them are wonderful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> I remember all these pics
> LOVE
> Tyler still might be my fav but goodness knows anyone of them are wonderful.



I loved the Tyler and I wish they would bring it back.  I need to dig out that Sedona color and carry it this fall.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Another non-Dooney favorite, customized Louis Vuitton Speedy 40, and she is *"one of a kind!"  *Love her !  (photo before and after customization)  The Fleur de lis is actually metallic gold, but appears yellow in these pics.



that looks amazing!


----------



## MaryBel

Sarah, talking about the Brahmin you got from Zappos got me a bit obsessed with the color you got and suddenly I remembered I have something in similar tones...enough to calm the obsessing for a while...And I know you're going to laugh because I had forgotten I had this one. 


Brahmin Lisa in tri color.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Sarah, talking about the Brahmin you got from Zappos got me a bit obsessed with the color you got and suddenly I remembered I have something in similar tones...enough to calm the obsessing for a while...And I know you're going to laugh because I had forgotten I had this one.
> 
> 
> Brahmin Lisa in tri color.



Love the shape of this bag and the tri color gives it so much life, Lisa is a real beauty.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Love the shape of this bag and the tri color gives it so much life, Lisa is a real beauty.





Thanks Hopi!
I really like the red trim on this one!


----------



## cheidel

elbgrl said:


> Whoa!  You are my hero!  Who dat!





Twoboyz said:


> I love the "who dat" speedy!!  Now I will always think of this when I see a mogrammed anything.  Thanks Sarah!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Cheidel! Nothing more iconic (Lisa Robertson Vocab) than a monogram Speedy, or should I say a "who dat" Speedy! :giggles:




Thank you ladies, and I still get lots of compliments and questions when I take her out.  Who Dat!!!


----------



## cheidel

MaryBel said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> Repeats to self: Must not look into LV bags, must not look into LV bags...
> It's working for the moment


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks Boobear
> this is my NON Dooney love today
> Ms Caroline


Simply gorgeous, and such a lovely color!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks Boobear
> this is my NON Dooney love today
> Ms Caroline




Another Coach beauty from CfC! Beautiful on you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

cheidel said:


> Simply gorgeous, and such a lovely color!!!!



Thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Going bottom up from the current to older posts - seeing your second Gathered Lindsey in a week. LOVE,LOVE,Love and jealous,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only Lindsey is in Acorn Leather and carried her all last week.
> 
> Took a pic  with my twin's sister's dog Handsome cause they are both so beautiful




Oh my gosh, I love Handsome!  That's so cute. She takes him for a walk and says, "Come here Handsome!" And the guy walking across the street turns to look....  Lindsey is a real beauty too.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Sarah, talking about the Brahmin you got from Zappos got me a bit obsessed with the color you got and suddenly I remembered I have something in similar tones...enough to calm the obsessing for a while...And I know you're going to laugh because I had forgotten I had this one.
> 
> 
> Brahmin Lisa in tri color.




That's a great looking bag! I really like the red on there.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's a great looking bag! I really like the red on there.





Thanks TB!
I agree, the red gives her an extra something!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> that looks amazing!


Thanks so much Seton!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Another Coach beauty from CfC! Beautiful on you.


Thank you T


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> THANKS - I just love Carolines
> Which ones do you own MB?





I have these Carolines:
Bronze croc like yours
Black/bronze lizard (the newer kind)
Pleated gathered in cobalt
Pleated gathered in beige 
Textured in teal like yours


I have baby carrie like your Caroline but in espresso.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> I have these Carolines:
> Bronze croc like yours
> Black/bronze lizard (the newer kind)
> Pleated gathered in cobalt
> Pleated gathered in beige
> Textured in teal like yours
> 
> 
> I have baby carrie like your Caroline but in expresso.



Love love love


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love love love





What about you GF?


I remember this one you posted, the 2 wovens (blue and gray), the teal and the broze croc like mine, the new black one, what else?


Would love to find the Caroline in the mixed croc/ostrich in raspberry.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sarah, talking about the Brahmin you got from Zappos got me a bit obsessed with the color you got and suddenly I remembered I have something in similar tones...enough to calm the obsessing for a while...*And I know you're going to laugh because I had forgotten I had this one. *
> 
> 
> Brahmin Lisa in tri color.



   I'm glad I'm not the only goober!!   I have Lisa in navy.   She's a beaut, MB!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only goober!!   I have Lisa in navy.   She's a beaut, MB!





Thanks Sarah!
I remember your Lisa. I remember when you got yours I saw a Navy like yours and thought it was kind of small and that's why I bought Candace, but later I ended up buying Navy Lisa too. You know me, hard to resist blue bags 


 I don't think we are the only ones


----------



## MiaBorsa

Michael Kors Reversible Jet Set Tote, Medium.  







It comes with the little pouch on a leash inside.  (And I already had the matching wallet.)






The little pouch even has card slots...






Yep.  Michael is busy with his knock-off line.     The LV board will be incensed.  :giggles:


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors Reversible Jet Set Tote, Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with the little pouch on a leash inside.  (And I already had the matching wallet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little pouch even has card slots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Michael is busy with his knock-off line.     The LV board will be incensed.  :giggles:




That is cute!
Love that it comes with the little pouch!
And love the snake print lining!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> That is cute!
> Love that it comes with the little pouch!
> And love the snake print lining!



Thanks, MB.  It's actually reversible!   Turn it inside-out and python on the exterior...ta-da!      It's about the same size as a Coach Candace.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors Reversible Jet Set Tote, Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with the little pouch on a leash inside.  (And I already had the matching wallet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little pouch even has card slots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Michael is busy with his knock-off line.     The LV board will be incensed.  :giggles:



I love it!  I haven't seen that one yet.  It is so much like the LV, right down to the pouch that comes with it.  Nice find.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors Reversible Jet Set Tote, Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with the little pouch on a leash inside.  (And I already had the matching wallet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little pouch even has card slots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Michael is busy with his knock-off line.     The LV board will be incensed.  :giggles:



I saw this bag on a lady today at Belk! I'm going to a wedding this weekend, my Dooney friend helped me find the perfect gift. Lenox had a huge sale on their wedding stuff- yeeeei. On to the bag- yeah, looks like LV. There is gonna be some foaming over there


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I love it!  I haven't seen that one yet.  It is so much like the LV, right down to the pouch that comes with it.  Nice find.


  Thanks, TB.  It's a nice lightweight tote.




Nebo said:


> I saw this bag on a lady today at Belk! I'm going to a wedding this weekend, my Dooney friend helped me find the perfect gift. Lenox had a huge sale on their wedding stuff- yeeeei. On to the bag- yeah, looks like LV. *There is gonna be some foaming over there*


  :giggles:


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors Reversible Jet Set Tote, Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with the little pouch on a leash inside.  (And I already had the matching wallet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little pouch even has card slots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yep.  Michael is busy with his knock-off line.     The LV board will be incensed.  :giggles:*




Don't ya love it!!

How Cute is that whole set and adore the lining!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great addition to your collection!
If you get an inclination reverse it for us and pic please ... only if your bored with Ancient Aliens or  Sat Nite Beauty


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Don't ya love it!!
> 
> How Cute is that whole set and adore the lining!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Great addition to your collection!
> If you get an inclination reverse it for us and pic please ... only if your bored with Ancient Aliens or  Sat Nite Beauty



LOL.  Thanks, hopi.   I'll play with it and take a pic tomorrow.   Here are some pics on the MK website...  http://www.michaelkors.com/jet-set-travel-reversible-logo-tote/_/R-US_30F4GRVT2B?No=-1&color=0541


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  Thanks, hopi.   I'll play with it and take a pic tomorrow.   Here are some pics on the MK website...  http://www.michaelkors.com/jet-set-travel-reversible-logo-tote/_/R-US_30F4GRVT2B?No=-1&color=0541



Sarah 
Thanks for the link- I just couldn't figure out how the ties would be reversed
You don't have to reverse for me to see,  it obviously just takes someone with coordination and or common sense...
that's why I can't own a drawstring or  logo loc


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors Reversible Jet Set Tote, Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with the little pouch on a leash inside.  (And I already had the matching wallet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little pouch even has card slots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Michael is busy with his knock-off line.     The LV board will be incensed.  :giggles:


Love the inside


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors Reversible Jet Set Tote, Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with the little pouch on a leash inside.  (And I already had the matching wallet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little pouch even has card slots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Michael is busy with his knock-off line.     The LV board will be incensed.  :giggles:


Love it!!!  Let the LV Forum be incensed, who cares....LOL  The accessories are very nice, and I have a few MK bags that I love!!!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Sarah
> Thanks for the link- I just couldn't figure out how the ties would be reversed
> You don't have to reverse for me to see,  it obviously just takes someone with coordination and or common sense...
> that's why I can't own a drawstring or  logo loc


  Honestly, I'll never reverse it.   




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love the inside


:kiss:




cheidel said:


> Love it!!!  Let the LV Forum be incensed, who cares....LOL  The accessories are very nice, and I have a few MK bags that I love!!!  Enjoy!!!!


  Thanks, C!   Yeah, I'll be losing sleep over the indignation.      (And spending the money I saved on more Dooneys, lol.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, finally.  Brahmin Hudson satchel in black melbourne.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, finally.  Brahmin Hudson satchel in black melbourne.


Sexxxxy


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, finally.  Brahmin Hudson satchel in black melbourne.




I second that...sexy!


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, finally.  Brahmin Hudson satchel in black melbourne.



Do you love it, do you love it, do you love it? I love, love, love it! So sexy, elegant and beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sexxxxy


Thanks girl!




Twoboyz said:


> I second that...sexy!


  Thanks, TB!




Nebo said:


> Do you love it, do you love it, do you love it? I love, love, love it! So sexy, elegant and beautiful!


  I DO love it!!   My "accidental" purchase is a winner!  Thanks, Nebo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, finally.  Brahmin Hudson satchel in black melbourne.




Absolutely TDF gorgeous!


----------



## G.Allyn

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, finally.  Brahmin Hudson satchel in black melbourne.


 
Could there be a more elegant bag?  Stunning!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, finally.  Brahmin Hudson satchel in black melbourne.




Wow Black Beauty - this might be my have to be my favorite Brahmin ever, I love Black bags and especially brand new - so rich,  elegant  and sharp  - STUNNING


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Absolutely TDF gorgeous!





G.Allyn said:


> Could there be a more elegant bag?  Stunning!





hopi said:


> Wow Black Beauty - this might be my have to be my favorite Brahmin ever, I love Black bags and especially brand new - so rich,  elegant  and sharp  - STUNNING



Thanks, ladies.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, finally.  Brahmin Hudson satchel in black melbourne.




I love it!
I want it!
One more for my list! Oh gosh, it never ends 


Congrats!


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, finally.  Brahmin Hudson satchel in black melbourne.




I love this.  Twins on the wallet . Glad you have branched out from brown girlie!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I love it! I want it!
> One more for my list! Oh gosh, it never ends
> 
> Congrats!


  Thanks, MB!  




RebeccaJ said:


> I love this.  Twins on the wallet . Glad you have branched out from brown girlie!


  Me, too!  (The wallet is old, haha.)  

And about the brown...  I thought I ordered pecan.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors Reversible Jet Set Tote, Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with the little pouch on a leash inside.  (And I already had the matching wallet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little pouch even has card slots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Michael is busy with his knock-off line.     The LV board will be incensed.  :giggles:


 

I'm not in to LV and don't really follow their bag styles, so I didn't realize right away that some of the MK bag styles I like are knock offs, lol.  

That said - I really like the style of this bag.  I like the MK Mono prints - much more subtle than the Coach Siggy bags.  

Very pretty!  Let the haters hate!


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Let the haters hate!



If they don't have something to complain about, they can't be happy anyway


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to get some groceries and MK Selma is along for the ride. 
View attachment 2764411

View attachment 2764417


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm not in to LV and don't really follow their bag styles, so I didn't realize right away that some of the MK bag styles I like are knock offs, lol.
> 
> That said - I really like the style of this bag.  I like the MK Mono prints - much more subtle than the Coach Siggy bags.
> 
> Very pretty!  Let the haters hate!



Thanks.  The fact is, there is really nothing new or unique in handbag design; everything has already been "done" by some designer.  Kors may be crossing the line by borrowing details that are iconic LV, but no one is going to mistake a MK for an LV.   Besides, those of us who buy MK are not trying to fool anyone...we just like the bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some groceries and MK Selma is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2764411
> 
> View attachment 2764417



Nice!   I really like the vanilla with the luggage trim.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.  The fact is, there is really nothing new or unique in handbag design; everything has already been "done" by some designer.  Kors may be crossing the line by borrowing details that are iconic LV, but no one is going to mistake a MK for an LV.   Besides, those of us who buy MK are not trying to fool anyone...we just like the bags.




Yes! Exactly! Well said.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   I really like the vanilla with the luggage trim.




Me too! And I really liked the 65% off price.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some groceries and MK Selma is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2764411
> 
> View attachment 2764417




Very nice! I love it too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some groceries and MK Selma is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2764411
> 
> View attachment 2764417




Ahhh... I've been seen a Selma in this print. I like!!!!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some groceries and MK Selma is along for the ride.
> View attachment 2764411
> 
> View attachment 2764417



Great style on this bag and the color is lovely


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice! I love it too.


 
Thanks!  I really like the contrast of the vanilla mono and the leather trim.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh... I've been seen a Selma in this print. I like!!!!


 
Thanks!  I love my Selmas, and I love how this one is neutral, even with the mono print. 



hopi said:


> Great style on this bag and the color is lovely


 
Thanks!  I really love the contrast, and it's so easy to carry, too.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, finally.  Brahmin Hudson satchel in black melbourne.



Wow wow wow congrats Sarah shes a beaut!  Love me some Brahmin!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Wow wow wow congrats Sarah shes a beaut!  Love me some Brahmin!


Thanks, Rosie.  She's really pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

From my outlet run yesterday, I got these at coach. I love how the pony scarf is 4 different colors.


----------



## MaryBel

And this is from Saturday's visit to the mall. Rebecca Minkoff MAC
Found it on clearance at Nordstrom rack for $85 plus tax


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> From my outlet run yesterday, I got these at coach. I love how the pony scarf is 4 different colors.



Very cute.  Love the fob with it's little bit of bling.  I thought the scarf was four different scarves.  That's really cute.  




MaryBel said:


> And this is from Saturday's visit to the mall. Rebecca Minkoff MAC
> Found it on clearance at Nordstrom rack for $85 plus tax



Very pretty color and a great deal.  You always seem to find the good ones.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nice loot, MB.  I own that fob in the yellow gold color and in silvertone.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute.  Love the fob with it's little bit of bling.  I thought the scarf was four different scarves.  That's really cute.
> 
> Very pretty color and a great deal.  You always seem to find the good ones.





Thanks TB! 
I saw the scarf tied to one bag and it was the only one so I took it right off the bag 


I was surprised when I saw the price. I went to look at it because the color called me and once I saw the price, I was like, of course you are going home with me. My RM collection is growing.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice loot, MB.  I own that fob in the yellow gold color and in silvertone.





Thanks Sarah!


I had gotten a gold one a couple of months ago and I think I have the silver, so when I went to check what fobs they had, they had these again and they were only $12, so got 2 for gifts!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> From my outlet run yesterday, I got these at coach. I love how the pony scarf is 4 different colors.





MaryBel said:


> And this is from Saturday's visit to the mall. Rebecca Minkoff MAC
> Found it on clearance at Nordstrom rack for $85 plus tax







Congrats on your new pretties!!  Twins on the fob.  No surprise there, lol.


----------



## CatePNW

Switched to Kate Spade for now.  This is almost a perfect bag for me.  Great size, soft yet slightly structured, and it's comfy to carry on shoulder.  So many bags I try just don't feel right on the shoulder.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> From my outlet run yesterday, I got these at coach. I love how the pony scarf is 4 different colors.



What a fun scarf, have not seen that one before.  Have fun tying it, I'd probably make a mess of it trying to get a certain color to show!

I LOVE that fob and am using it now.  If I had to choose only one fob, well ok two, I'd get that in silver and have the set.  I wish they all clipped on so easy and I love the pave bling!


----------



## hopi

CatePNW said:


> Switched to Kate Spade for now.  This is almost a perfect bag for me.  Great size, soft yet slightly structured, and it's comfy to carry on shoulder.  So many bags I try just don't feel right on the shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 2765412



Looking good Cate!
Don't you just love a near perfect bag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Switched to Kate Spade for now.  This is almost a perfect bag for me.  Great size, soft yet slightly structured, and it's comfy to carry on shoulder.  So many bags I try just don't feel right on the shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 2765412





Pretty!  Looks great on you!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats on your new pretties!!  Twins on the fob.  No surprise there, lol.





Thanks!
No, no surprise


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Switched to Kate Spade for now.  This is almost a perfect bag for me.  Great size, soft yet slightly structured, and it's comfy to carry on shoulder.  So many bags I try just don't feel right on the shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 2765412





Lovely Kate Spade!
Love your top too!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> What a fun scarf, have not seen that one before.  Have fun tying it, I'd probably make a mess of it trying to get a certain color to show!
> 
> I LOVE that fob and am using it now.  If I had to choose only one fob, well ok two, I'd get that in silver and have the set.  I wish they all clipped on so easy and I love the pave bling!





I'll probably make a mess too. Not good at tying them. One of them is permanently tied to one bag since I knew if I took it off, most probably I couldn't put it back as nicely as it was.


It is a really nice fob, I think I have the silver but I'm not 100% sure. Need to go and check!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Switched to Kate Spade for now.  This is almost a perfect bag for me.  Great size, soft yet slightly structured, and it's comfy to carry on shoulder.  So many bags I try just don't feel right on the shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 2765412



Nice.  I love KS bags.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> And this is from Saturday's visit to the mall. Rebecca Minkoff MAC
> Found it on clearance at Nordstrom rack for $85 plus tax


Beautiful!  And its BLUE - imagine that!


CatePNW said:


> Switched to Kate Spade for now.  This is almost a perfect bag for me.  Great size, soft yet slightly structured, and it's comfy to carry on shoulder.  So many bags I try just don't feel right on the shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 2765412



Lovely bag, and you look great.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB!
> I saw the scarf tied to one bag and it was the only one so I took it right off the bag
> 
> 
> I was surprised when I saw the price. I went to look at it because the color called me and once I saw the price, I was like, of course you are going home with me. My RM collection is growing.




A girl who goes after what she wants..I like it!!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Switched to Kate Spade for now.  This is almost a perfect bag for me.  Great size, soft yet slightly structured, and it's comfy to carry on shoulder.  So many bags I try just don't feel right on the shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 2765412




Looks great on you! Love the bag. It's just a nice classic black bag. It looks nice and light weight too. It sort of reminds me of my fossil bag, smooshy yet structured and light.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Looks great on you! Love the bag. It's just a nice classic black bag. It looks nice and light weight too. It sort of reminds me of my fossil bag, smooshy yet structured and light.



You are right about it being similar to Fossil!  I saw those bags and that lovely raisin color you got!  They had raisin in other bags, but I did see the one you got in a different color.   Just simple pebbled leather with a little logo, love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Small Black Sophia gets to come out and play today. I love the shimmer on the leather of this bag. 
View attachment 2765849

View attachment 2765850


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Small Black Sophia gets to come out and play today. I love the shimmer on the leather of this bag.
> View attachment 2765849
> 
> View attachment 2765850



Gorgeous.  None of the new stuff compares to the old Madison lineup, IMO.  I'm glad I didn't miss out on the Sophias and Lindseys; they are my favorite Coach bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

An oldie but a goodie, Coach Katarina in paprika patent.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous.  None of the new stuff compares to the old Madison lineup, IMO.  I'm glad I didn't miss out on the Sophias and Lindseys; they are my favorite Coach bags.



Thanks!!  I agree!  I came to Coach after Sophia was retired/discontinued, so I've had to find them on the 'secondary market'.  But luckily I've found some, like this one at killer prices that make me very happy!



MiaBorsa said:


> An oldie but a goodie, Coach Katarina in paprika patent.



Gorgeous!  Love everything about this bag!!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> You are right about it being similar to Fossil!  I saw those bags and that lovely raisin color you got!  They had raisin in other bags, but I did see the one you got in a different color.   Just simple pebbled leather with a little logo, love it!




Thanks Cate. I think maybe what reminds me of it too is the stamped on logo. I love your bag. It looks great in black.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Small Black Sophia gets to come out and play today. I love the shimmer on the leather of this bag.
> View attachment 2765849
> 
> View attachment 2765850




Beautiful bag! Love the flower charm. So cute and whimsical.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> An oldie but a goodie, Coach Katarina in paprika patent.




Wow, that's a beauty! I love Coach patent. It looks wet!  so pretty.


----------



## elbgrl

OMG Sarah!  Same bag here!  It's been raining for three days and she is the best choice for a rainy day.  One of my very favorites.  I can't seem to get into the new lines, the older Madison are my favorites.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!  Love everything about this bag!!


Thanks!




Twoboyz said:


> Wow, that's a beauty! I love Coach patent. It looks wet!  so pretty.


Thank you!




elbgrl said:


> OMG Sarah!  Same bag here!  It's been raining for three days and she is the best choice for a rainy day.  One of my very favorites.  I can't seem to get into the new lines, the older Madison are my favorites.
> View attachment 2765960


   You have great taste, Rosie!!   (And how funny we both chose Katarina at the same time.)


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!  And its BLUE - imagine that!




Thanks Rosie!
Yes, what a surprise right?



Twoboyz said:


> A girl who goes after what she wants..I like it!!





The problem is I want more than my wallet would allow


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Small Black Sophia gets to come out and play today. I love the shimmer on the leather of this bag.
> View attachment 2765849
> 
> View attachment 2765850




Love your Sophia and love the fob!



MiaBorsa said:


> An oldie but a goodie, Coach Katarina in paprika patent.





Love Katarina in paprika! She's just gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> OMG Sarah!  Same bag here!  It's been raining for three days and she is the best choice for a rainy day.  One of my very favorites.  I can't seem to get into the new lines, the older Madison are my favorites.
> View attachment 2765960




So pretty E!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Small Black Sophia gets to come out and play today. I love the shimmer on the leather of this bag.
> View attachment 2765849
> 
> View attachment 2765850





MiaBorsa said:


> An oldie but a goodie, Coach Katarina in paprika patent.





elbgrl said:


> OMG Sarah!  Same bag here!  It's been raining for three days and she is the best choice for a rainy day.  One of my very favorites.  I can't seem to get into the new lines, the older Madison are my favorites.
> View attachment 2765960




See the bags lets you know why we all love Coach.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ocelot Kimberly helping to make it a happy Hump Day today 
View attachment 2766868


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocelot Kimberly helping to make it a happy Hump Day today
> View attachment 2766868




Such a pretty animal print!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today - Coach Madison Shoulder Hobo - Bronze


----------



## jenn805

elbgrl said:


> OMG Sarah!  Same bag here!  It's been raining for three days and she is the best choice for a rainy day.  One of my very favorites.  I can't seem to get into the new lines, the older Madison are my favorites.
> View attachment 2765960



Very pretty


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocelot Kimberly helping to make it a happy Hump Day today
> View attachment 2766868




Love your ocelot Kimberly! I have her cousins ocelot phoebe and mini cross body satchel.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Coach Madison Shoulder Hobo - Bronze





WOW, your MSB is gorgeous!
Love how the color looks with your purple top!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Coach Madison Shoulder Hobo - Bronze




Girlfriend!!!... That's hot!!! Loving that color and shape. I never see Coach bags like this. Are they from outlet??


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> WOW, your MSB is gorgeous!
> Love how the color looks with your purple top!


 

Thanks MB


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocelot Kimberly helping to make it a happy Hump Day today
> View attachment 2766868





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Coach Madison Shoulder Hobo - Bronze



Great looking bags, ladies!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Coach Madison Shoulder Hobo - Bronze




Really nice C! Love your purple sweater


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girlfriend!!!... That's hot!!! Loving that color and shape. I never see Coach bags like this. Are they from outlet??


 
Sunshine - Thank ya  they LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG gone from outlets
SCORED this on ebay for a crazy great price.
I love MSB - she a great slouchy bag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag! Love the flower charm. So cute and whimsical.


Thanks!  I love the pop of color from the fob.



MaryBel said:


> *Love your Sophia and love the fob!*
> 
> Love Katarina in paprika! She's just gorgeous!


Thanks!!  Me too!



Twoboyz said:


> Such a pretty animal print!


Thanks!  This bag caught my eye as soon as it came out.  Luckily I was able to score her during one of the Dillards clearance events last year.  



MaryBel said:


> Love your ocelot Kimberly! I have her cousins ocelot phoebe and mini cross body satchel.





Thanks!  I don't have this in Phoebe - but I do have Zebra Phoebe.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Great looking bags, ladies!!





Thanks!!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocelot Kimberly helping to make it a happy Hump Day today
> View attachment 2766868





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Coach Madison Shoulder Hobo - Bronze



Beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I don't have this in Phoebe - but I do have Zebra Phoebe.




Twins on zebra phoebe!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!


 

Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

miaborsa said:


> great looking bags, ladies!!


 

thanks mb


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I did some closet diving and dragged out Brahmin "Sadie" satchel.   She has her own doo-dads!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I did some closet diving and dragged out Brahmin "Sadie" satchel.   She has her own doo-dads!!





Sadie is gorgeous! Love Brahmin doo-dads!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

miaborsa said:


> ok, i did some closet diving and dragged out brahmin "sadie" satchel.   She has her own doo-dads!!


 
great dive


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I did some closet diving and dragged out Brahmin "Sadie" satchel.   She has her own doo-dads!!




Very nice dive. She's beautiful and I love the doo dads.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sadie is gorgeous! Love Brahmin doo-dads!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> great dive





Twoboyz said:


> Very nice dive. She's beautiful and I love the doo dads.



Thanks, y'all.  Sadie is the reason I was glad I "accidentally" bought the Hudson in black.     Here are the Tyler in Sedona, the Hudson, and Sadie.   I need to carry Tyler next; she's a great fall color.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  Sadie is the reason I was glad I "accidentally" bought the Hudson in black.     Here are the Tyler in Sedona, the Hudson, and Sadie.   I need to carry Tyler next; she's a great fall color.



Those are some beautiful girls Sarah!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  Sadie is the reason I was glad I "accidentally" bought the Hudson in black.     Here are the Tyler in Sedona, the Hudson, and Sadie.   I need to carry Tyler next; she's a great fall color.




Wow! Yes she is! Beautiful collection!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Those are some beautiful girls Sarah!





Twoboyz said:


> Wow! Yes she is! Beautiful collection!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!!



MaryBel said:


> Twins on zebra phoebe!


I am so not surprised at that!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I did some closet diving and dragged out Brahmin "Sadie" satchel.   She has her own doo-dads!!





Wow!  Very pretty!  


**I don't need another bag obsession, I don't need another bag obsession, I don't need another bag obsession**


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow!  Very pretty!
> 
> 
> **I don't need another bag obsession, I don't need another bag obsession, I don't need another bag obsession**



   Good luck with that!!   (And thanks.)


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  Sadie is the reason I was glad I "accidentally" bought the Hudson in black.     Here are the Tyler in Sedona, the Hudson, and Sadie.   I need to carry Tyler next; she's a great fall color.



Triple backflip off the high board!!!!!


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> today - coach madison shoulder hobo - bronze



love!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  Sadie is the reason I was glad I "accidentally" bought the Hudson in black.     Here are the Tyler in Sedona, the Hudson, and Sadie.   I need to carry Tyler next; she's a great fall color.





Gorgeous trio!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I am so not surprised at that!









NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow!  Very pretty!
> 
> 
> **I don't need another bag obsession, I don't need another bag obsession, I don't need another bag obsession**




Well, you know Sarah's pics are at fault for me having Brahmin as one of my obsessions


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ocelot Kimberly *helping to make it a happy Hump Day today *
> View attachment 2766868



Yea, that'll do it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> love!!


Thank you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  Sadie is the reason I was glad I "accidentally" bought the Hudson in black.     Here are the Tyler in Sedona, the Hudson, and Sadie.   I need to carry Tyler next; she's a great fall color.



Wow!  Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Triple backflip off the high board!!!!!





MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous trio!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow!  Beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I couldn't resist any longer and made my first Brahmin bag purchase.  I've looked at this bag every time I go to Belk and since they had the extra % off coupon today, I went for it. 

I got this lovely for 50/20. Not too bad. I know the color is Peony, but I don't know the bag style name. 

With tax I was all in for $119. 
View attachment 2768063


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't resist any longer and made my first Brahmin bag purchase.  I've looked at this bag every time I go to Belk and since they had the extra % off coupon today, I went for it.
> 
> I got this lovely for 50/20. Not too bad. I know the color is Peony, but I don't know the bag style name.
> 
> With tax I was all in for $119.
> View attachment 2768063



Wow, what a deal!  That appears to be a "Kathleen" hobo, and you got a good one!  Yours has the embossed "eye" or medallion front and center!   That croco medallion is what distinguishes Brahmin croco from others.   Hope you enjoy your new bag.

Oh and FYI on Brahmin; if you register your bag online at Brahmin.com, you get a 2-year warranty instead of just one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, what a deal!  That appears to be a "Kathleen" hobo, and you got a good one!  Yours has the embossed "eye" or medallion front and center!   That croco medallion is what distinguishes Brahmin croco from others.   Hope you enjoy your new bag.
> 
> Oh and FYI on Brahmin; if you register your bag online at Brahmin.com, you get a 2-year warranty instead of just one.





Oh wow!  Thanks MB!  I knew you'd be able to tell me more about the bag. I had no idea about the croco medallion - that is pretty cool.  


I was always drawn to the color and would stop and look at the bag the last several times I was in Belk, and finally gave in to temptation today.  The extra 20% off coupon helped with that decision a lot.  


Thanks for the registration tip!  I will definitely do that. 


So much for not starting another bag obsession......


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So much for not starting another bag obsession......



Resistance is futile.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't resist any longer and made my first Brahmin bag purchase.  I've looked at this bag every time I go to Belk and since they had the extra % off coupon today, I went for it.
> 
> I got this lovely for 50/20. Not too bad. I know the color is Peony, but I don't know the bag style name.
> 
> With tax I was all in for $119.
> View attachment 2768063




Yay! Congrats! What a deal. ITA with Sarah, it's a Kathleen hobo.
And welcome to the dark side...I mean to the Brahmin side


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Resistance is futile.




LOL, I'm finding that out!  I'm especially drawn to the dark brown bags.  I'm doomed....




MaryBel said:


> Yay! Congrats! What a deal. ITA with Sarah, it's a Kathleen hobo.
> And welcome to the dark side...I mean to the Brahmin side





Thanks, MaryBel!  Are we twins on this one?  LOL....


Another question - is this a bag that I need to baby and keep out of the weather?  From the feel of the leather it seems like it would be pretty easy care, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't resist any longer and made my first Brahmin bag purchase.  I've looked at this bag every time I go to Belk and since they had the extra % off coupon today, I went for it.
> 
> I got this lovely for 50/20. Not too bad. I know the color is Peony, but I don't know the bag style name.
> 
> With tax I was all in for $119.
> View attachment 2768063




Oh my gosh that is gor--geous!!! It's like having a Dooney violet Flo bag, but shiny and with the best Croco embossing on this earth! You got a great deal! I do love that medallion on the front. It's my favorite feature of the Brahmin bags. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL, I'm finding that out!  I'm especially drawn to the dark brown bags.  I'm doomed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, MaryBel!  Are we twins on this one?  LOL....
> 
> 
> Another question - is this a bag that I need to baby and keep out of the weather?  From the feel of the leather it seems like it would be pretty easy care, but I could be wrong.




Not in the color but I have a Kathleen in haircalf. 


No, you don't need to worry about the weather with them. Water drops will just roll off the bag, so just dry the bag and you're good to go. 


The only thing to mention with Brahmin's croc bags is that you have to condition them. Brahmin sells their own conditioner (it's pretty good) and you should condition them before you carry the bag (according to the instructions) and I'd say at least once a year. This will prevent the leather from drying. If the leather dries up, you might get
tears, especially on the sections where the edge of a scale is where the leather is folded. I got my little jar of conditioner at Dillard's a few years ago but I'm sure you can find it at Belks too or online. It's about $16 or so.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh that is gor--geous!!! It's like having a Dooney violet Flo bag, but shiny and with the best Croco embossing on this earth! You got a great deal! I do love that medallion on the front. It's my favorite feature of the Brahmin bags. Congrats!





Thanks!! I guess I got lucky since I don't know anything about the Brahmin bags.  But I really liked this peony color for some reason.  For a girl who love blue, I sure have gotten a lot of pink bags lately, lol. 



MaryBel said:


> Not in the color but I have a Kathleen in haircalf.
> 
> 
> No, you don't need to worry about the weather with them. Water drops will just roll off the bag, so just dry the bag and you're good to go.
> 
> 
> The only thing to mention with Brahmin's croc bags is that you have to condition them. Brahmin sells their own conditioner (it's pretty good) and you should condition them before you carry the bag (according to the instructions) and I'd say at least once a year. This will prevent the leather from drying. If the leather dries up, you might get
> tears, especially on the sections where the edge of a scale is where the leather is folded. I got my little jar of conditioner at Dillard's a few years ago but I'm sure you can find it at Belks too or online. It's about $16 or so.





The haircalf sounds pretty.  I'm glad you mentioned that about the conditioner.  I will check at Dillards and Belk for that.  I know my Dillards carries Brahmin, too.  If I can't find it, I'll check online.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I* couldn't resist any longer and made my first *B*rahmin bag purchase.*  I've looked at this bag every time I go to Belk and since they had the extra % off coupon today, I went for it.
> 
> I got this lovely for 50/20. Not too bad. I know the color is Peony, but I don't know the bag style name.
> 
> With tax I was all in for $119.
> View attachment 2768063



OMG 
such a steal
so jealous, 
LOVE IT
Girl you are a  shopping machine:worthy::worthy:


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't resist any longer and made my first Brahmin bag purchase.  I've looked at this bag every time I go to Belk and since they had the extra % off coupon today, I went for it.
> 
> I got this lovely for 50/20. Not too bad. I know the color is Peony, but I don't know the bag style name.
> 
> With tax I was all in for $119.
> View attachment 2768063



Gorgeous and what a price!


----------



## lovethatduck

miaborsa said:


> resistance is futile.



&#128514;


----------



## lisa.nickel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't resist any longer and made my first Brahmin bag purchase.  I've looked at this bag every time I go to Belk and since they had the extra % off coupon today, I went for it.
> 
> I got this lovely for 50/20. Not too bad. I know the color is Peony, but I don't know the bag style name.
> 
> With tax I was all in for $119.
> View attachment 2768063




Very pretty


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> OMG
> such a steal
> so jealous,
> LOVE IT
> Girl you are a  shopping machine:worthy::worthy:


 
Thanks, hopi!  I'm just happy to catch it on clearance. 



elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous and what a price!


Thanks!  I thought this would be a good way to try out a Brahmin bag, and not pay full price, lol. 



lisa.nickel said:


> Very pretty


Thanks!  I think it's possible this was a summer color and that's why it was on clearance, but I'm not complaining.  I carry bags all year long and don't really worry about seasons.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going shopping with Olive Carlyle. Love this bag! 
View attachment 2768923


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going shopping with Olive Carlyle. Love this bag!
> View attachment 2768923




Love the whole outfit! 
Ms Carlyle looks perfect with it!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going shopping with Olive Carlyle. Love this bag!
> View attachment 2768923




Love the color and the hardware! You look great. Love the coordinating phone case.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love the whole outfit!
> Ms Carlyle looks perfect with it!


 


Twoboyz said:


> Love the color and the hardware! You look great. Love the coordinating phone case.


 

Thanks y'all!!  I wanted the Coach ocelot phone case since it came out, but I could never find it in the size for my iphone 4.  As soon as we got new 5s phones, I looked for it again and found it at Belk for half off.  Sweet!

And I've also been lusting after Olive Carlyle ever since it first came out, but didn't want to pay full price, plus I wasn't sure about the middle strap (which turns out, doesn't bother me at all).  During the last extra 40% off clearance at Dillards, I went by my local store and there she was, still sitting there - everything else was picked clean, but she was still there.  Not a mark on her, nothing wrong with her at all.  

She was going home with me!  FP was $458, and I got her for $192!  I've paid more for some of my Phoebes, even when they were on sale.  I was super excited!


----------



## duckiesforme

I decided I want a Brahmin handbag but don't know much about them. I am looking for a medium sized bag with a shoulder strap can be a satchel with a shoulder with an outside pocket, any recommendations. I know someone here buys Brahmin I just can't remember who.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Shopping with SIL today and Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets aka Sophisticated Biker Chick is coming along for the ride. And she's wearing one of the new MK fuzzy fobs I found at Dillards yesterday. 

View attachment 2769763

View attachment 2769764


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shopping with SIL today and Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets aka Sophisticated Biker Chick is coming along for the ride. And she's wearing one of the new MK fuzzy fobs I found at Dillards yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2769763
> 
> View attachment 2769764



Very nice bag!

I magine this in any of my fashion magazines. 

Ladylike and sophisticated looking.

&#128522;


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> I decided I want a Brahmin handbag but don't know much about them. I am looking for a* medium sized bag with a shoulder strap can be a satchel with a shoulder with an outside pocket,* any recommendations. I know someone here buys Brahmin I just can't remember who.



You have just described 80% of Brahmin bags.     Go to Brahmin.com and see what's new.  If you live near Dillard's, they usually have a good selection to look at.   Most Brahmin bags are lightweight and all the satchels have the extra shoulder strap.  I think every one of my Brahmin bags has an outside pocket, too.   Most Belk, Macy's, VonMaur, etc. carry Brahmin as do Zappos and Amazon.com.   There are also tons of Brahmin bags on Ebay, but you'd have to pretty much know which bag you're looking for.

Brahmin changes most styles every year, so unlike Dooney you won't find the same bags languishing season after season.  If there is a Brahmin you really lust after, don't hesitate or you might miss it.  The only constant with Brahmin is that they always carry the Tuscan and the Melbourne croco embossed finishes...but the silhouette and color you want may have limited availability.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shopping with SIL today and Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets aka Sophisticated Biker Chick is coming along for the ride. And she's wearing one of the new MK fuzzy fobs I found at Dillards yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2769763
> 
> View attachment 2769764



Cute!!   Have fun shopping!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shopping with SIL today and Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets aka Sophisticated Biker Chick is coming along for the ride. And she's wearing one of the new MK fuzzy fobs I found at Dillards yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2769763
> 
> View attachment 2769764




Haha! I love Sophisticated Biker Chick! I think that describes her perfectly. You look great. Have fun shopping.  love those grommets!


----------



## jenn805

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here is my Brahmin Dagny in Azure.



Really pretty


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shopping with SIL today and Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets aka Sophisticated Biker Chick is coming along for the ride. And she's wearing one of the new MK fuzzy fobs I found at Dillards yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2769763
> 
> View attachment 2769764



I want this bag. U have some amazing bags : )


----------



## lovethatduck

My new Brighton compact.

Never heard of the brand before coming across it at airport gift shop in SLC, on the trek to my connecting fkight to Detroit.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> My new Brighton compact.
> 
> Never heard of the brand before coming across it at airport gift shop in SLC, on the trek to my connecting fkight to Detroit.



OMG,  Brighton?     I love Brighton bags and jewelry.   Your compact is adorable, and would go with my "Uptown" stuff...


----------



## CatePNW

I have a silver heart Brighton ring that I just love and it came in the cutest little heart shaped tin!


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shopping with SIL today and Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets aka Sophisticated Biker Chick is coming along for the ride. And she's wearing one of the new MK fuzzy fobs I found at Dillards yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2769763
> 
> View attachment 2769764



Don't you just love this bag!?  I got it in black and silver and I love the look of her


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> Very nice bag!
> 
> I magine this in any of my fashion magazines.
> 
> Ladylike and sophisticated looking.
> 
> &#55357;&#56842;


 Thanks!  I love how this color goes with so many other colors



MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!!   Have fun shopping!


Thanks!!  



Twoboyz said:


> Haha! I love Sophisticated Biker Chick! I think that describes her perfectly. You look great. Have fun shopping.  love those grommets!


 Thank you!!



jenn805 said:


> I want this bag. U have some amazing bags : )


Thank you!  How sweet!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Don't you just love this bag!?  I got it in black and silver and I love the look of her


 

I do love this bag!  And I also have her in black and silver grommets - Belk 40% off clearance score.  I call that one Biker Chick, lol.


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I do love this bag!  And I also have her in black and silver grommets - Belk 40% off clearance score.  I call that one Biker Chick, lol.



That's when I got mine also.  I love the biker chick idea.  I might have to steal that lol


----------



## jenn805

Coach studded hobo


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jenn805 said:


> Coach studded hobo




She looks so nice and soft. NAB is feeling a little studdy today too with her Selma.


----------



## jenn805

PcanTannedBty said:


> She looks so nice and soft. NAB is feeling a little studdy today too with her Selma.



Thanks : ) NAB has some amazing bags


----------



## MiaBorsa

jenn805 said:


> Coach studded hobo



Cute bag, Jenn!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> That's when I got mine also.  I love the biker chick idea.  I might have to steal that lol


Steal away, lol.  I'm pretty sure I stole it from someone else!



jenn805 said:


> Coach studded hobo


 
That is just all kinds of gorgeous there!!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> My new Brighton compact.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of the brand before coming across it at airport gift shop in SLC, on the trek to my connecting fkight to Detroit.




That's really cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG,  Brighton?     I love Brighton bags and jewelry.   Your compact is adorable, and would go with my "Uptown" stuff...




These are great! I especially like that coin purse! How cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> Coach studded hobo




Very cute and a little bit edgy


----------



## MaryBel

jenn805 said:


> Coach studded hobo




Love this hobo! It's so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Denim Whipstitch Tote
View attachment 2771760

View attachment 2771761


----------



## seton

longchamp clutch


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Whipstitch Tote
> View attachment 2771760
> 
> View attachment 2771761



Very cute NAC.  I love the coach luggage tags you have on there.  I always liked the Coach Soho styles and this buckle closure looks similar.  Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> longchamp clutch



Really pretty clutch.  Is that the strap/chain that says Longchamp? Very cool.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Really pretty clutch.  Is that the strap/chain that says Longchamp? Very cool.



thx. yeah, that chain is a longchamp leather necklace.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Whipstitch Tote
> View attachment 2771760
> 
> View attachment 2771761



Cute tote, NAC!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> thx. yeah, that chain is a longchamp leather necklace.



Very nice!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> longchamp clutch




Such a cute little clutch S!! The strap/chain is so cute too!


----------



## CatePNW

seton said:


> longchamp clutch



Too cute!


----------



## jenn805

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag, Jenn!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Steal away, lol.  I'm pretty sure I stole it from someone else!
> 
> 
> 
> That is just all kinds of gorgeous there!!





Twoboyz said:


> Very cute and a little bit edgy





MaryBel said:


> Love this hobo! It's so pretty! Congrats!



Thanks, I love it, its light to carry


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today - Ms Coach Slate Woven Laila


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Coach Slate Woven Laila




Really pretty C! I love the color and the texture. Looks great on you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Really pretty C! I love the color and the texture. Looks great on you


 

Thanks T!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mia - JUST for you!!!!!
Arrived today - Ms Marine


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mia - JUST for you!!!!!
> Arrived today - Ms Marine




Oh my.... Girlfriend, please don't make me cheat on Dooney!! 

That bag is beyond words.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my.... Girlfriend, please don't make me cheat on Dooney!!
> 
> That bag is beyond words.


 

CHEAT On woman CHEAT on


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

seton said:


> longchamp clutch





Very pretty!  Love the color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute NAC.  I love the coach luggage tags you have on there.  I always liked the Coach Soho styles and this buckle closure looks similar.  Enjoy!




Thanks!  I love the whipstitch detail and how they continued it on to the hang tags.  



MiaBorsa said:


> Cute tote, NAC!



Thanks!  I love how easy it is to carry when I need a casual bag.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Ms Coach Slate Woven Laila





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mia - JUST for you!!!!!
> Arrived today - Ms Marine





Pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I love the whipstitch detail and how they continued it on to the hang tags.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I love how easy it is to carry when I need a casual bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!


 
Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> CHEAT On woman CHEAT on




Lol.... It's worth the affair. It's beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mia - JUST for you!!!!!
> Arrived today - Ms Marine





She's gorgeous!
Is she the same color as the gathered carries that were available at the outlets a little over a year ago?


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mia - JUST for you!!!!!
> Arrived today - Ms Marine



   OMG, somebody fan me.   GORGEOUS.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Broke down and bought the aubergine roma 2 tote tonight.  I was eyeing it in the QVC outlet while up North and this is clearance and evil pay.......

Ban?  What ban???    :ban:


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mia - JUST for you!!!!!
> Arrived today - Ms Marine




Oh my...just gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Broke down and bought the aubergine roma 2 tote tonight.  I was eyeing it in the QVC outlet while up North and this is clearance and evil pay.......
> 
> Ban?  What ban???    :ban:




I just went on QVC to check it out. That color is so gorgeous! I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the bag and for pictures. That price is so great too. I can see why you broke your ban.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I just went on QVC to check it out. That color is so gorgeous! I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the bag and for pictures. That price is so great too. I can see why you broke your ban.



Thanks tb.  I have been wanting a great fall bag, and I am hoping this will be it.  I can't wait to get everything I've ordered.  I am too excited to see Mr brown shorts.....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my...just gorgeous! Congrats.


 

Thank you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cornflower Blue Phoebe 
View attachment 2773184

View attachment 2773185


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cornflower Blue Phoebe
> View attachment 2773184
> 
> View attachment 2773185


 
Perfect together


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cornflower Blue Phoebe
> View attachment 2773184
> 
> View attachment 2773185




So beautiful and looks great with your top.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect together





Thanks!  



Twoboyz said:


> So beautiful and looks great with your top.





Thanks!  I had pulled out other bags, but Cornflower just seemed to work the best.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cornflower Blue Phoebe
> View attachment 2773184
> 
> View attachment 2773185





Love this color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cornflower Blue Phoebe
> View attachment 2773184
> 
> View attachment 2773185



Love Phoebe!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, somebody fan me.   GORGEOUS.


 

you a mess


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> you a mess



Yeah.  A hot one.      Just send me the Lindsey.  Thanks.


----------



## lovethatduck

Some very pretty Michael Kors, any of which can easily be a favorite if they were mine. &#128518;


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mia - JUST for you!!!!!
> Arrived today - Ms Marine


Dream bag!  She's just beautiful, sigh.


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cornflower Blue Phoebe
> View attachment 2773184
> 
> View attachment 2773185



Love Phoebe and love cornflower.  I carried my bleecker daily in cornflower yesterday.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love this color!


Thank, me too!  I love this color so much, I ended up with a Saffiano Tote in Cornflower as well, lol. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Love Phoebe!!


Me too!  Such an easy bag to carry.



elbgrl said:


> Dream bag!  She's just beautiful, sigh.
> 
> 
> * Love Phoebe and love cornflower.  I carried my bleecker daily in cornflower yesterday.*



Me too!  It took me awhile to warm up to her, but now I'm totally in love with Phoebe.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank, me too!  I love this color so much, I ended up with a Saffiano Tote in Cornflower as well, lol.





I do too! I got the daily and the same tote as yours, and the borough in the washed chambray which is very close to cornflower.


Ah, and the dots tote, I think you have that one too right?


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Some very pretty Michael Kors, any of which can easily be a favorite if they were mine. &#128518;




Ooohhh, they are so pretty! I love those colors!!


----------



## Scooch

A souvenir my husband brought me from his business workshop in Texas!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> A souvenir my husband brought me from his business workshop in Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773735




Your husband is so thoughtful and buys very nice gifts! Congrats.


----------



## lovethatduck

Scooch said:


> A souvenir my husband brought me from his business workshop in Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773735




He knows what you like!

Handsome bag, awesome hubby!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> A souvenir my husband brought me from his business workshop in Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773735




Ooh nice!!! I love the Hamilton. Nice job hubby.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scooch said:


> A souvenir my husband brought me from his business workshop in Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773735



Your Hubs has excellent taste!  I love the MK Brown Mono.  I have the EW Hamilton in this color and love it. 

Congrats!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I do too! I got the daily and the same tote as yours, and the borough in the washed chambray which is very close to cornflower.
> 
> 
> Ah, and the dots tote, I think you have that one too right?



Twins again!  Yes! I do have the tote with the blue dots. Such an easy care and easy to carry bag. I love it. 

I never got in to the Daily bags, just a little too unstructured for me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> Some very pretty Michael Kors, any of which can easily be a favorite if they were mine. &#128518;



Love the MK bags!  I see a few that could come live with me, too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Shimmer Sophia
View attachment 2774014

View attachment 2774016
View attachment 2774017


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> A souvenir my husband brought me from his business workshop in Texas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773735



What a great hubby!  Congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shimmer Sophia
> View attachment 2774014
> 
> View attachment 2774016
> View attachment 2774017



Sophia is such a great little bag!   I wish they would bring back the Madison lineup.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Dillard's today... Brahmin... For something different, I like!!! &#128563;&#128563; 

The ooooonly thing is that the inside is a microfiber type material. Grrrr... That's a deal breaker for me. I can't get past that weird feeling of it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pretty Brahmin bags!!      Brahmin has used the sueded interiors for a long time.  I guess I don't notice the fabric since I never actually handle it...haha.   It's a nice light interior and easy to see all your stuff.  I also like the inside trim and the key keeper...that is STILL LEATHER, Dooney!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shimmer Sophia
> View attachment 2774014
> 
> View attachment 2774016
> View attachment 2774017




Nice! Cute charm too. He goes so well with the bag. I love metallics! Man I had the hardest time typing that. It kept wanting to autocorrect it to Metallica!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Dillard's today... Brahmin... For something different, I like!!! &#128563;&#128563;
> 
> The ooooonly thing is that the inside is a microfiber type material. Grrrr... That's a deal breaker for me. I can't get past that weird feeling of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774158
> View attachment 2774159




Really cute on you GF! It's too bad you have to cut Brahmins out tif your future  Aren't you lucky Dooney uses cotton?


----------



## MiaBorsa

I put the Juicy Halloween doo-dad on my RM MAM.  This will be my October Spooky purse.  







It looks equally cute on a brown bag...just not as spooky.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Really cute on you GF! It's too bad you have to cut Brahmins out tif your future  Aren't you lucky Dooney uses cotton?




Lol... Yes, I'm very lucky. Dooney might lose a loyal Dooneynista if they were to go to that type of interior. &#128513;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Woof!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Woof!!


Thnks Boo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I put the Juicy Halloween doo-dad on my RM MAM.  This will be my October Spooky purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks equally cute on a brown bag...just not as spooky.


I am not a fobs gal but that is cuttttte


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am not a fobs gal but that is cuttttte



Thank ya.   I like to buy them but I hardly ever use them.  Kind of like purses.


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



So classy GF!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> So classy GF!


Thnks lady


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shimmer Sophia
> View attachment 2774014
> 
> View attachment 2774016
> View attachment 2774017


Wow she's a beauty!


PcanTannedBty said:


> Dillard's today... Brahmin... For something different, I like!!! &#128563;&#128563;
> 
> The ooooonly thing is that the inside is a microfiber type material. Grrrr... That's a deal breaker for me. I can't get past that weird feeling of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774158
> View attachment 2774159


Love this!


MiaBorsa said:


> I put the Juicy Halloween doo-dad on my RM MAM.  This will be my October Spooky purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks equally cute on a brown bag...just not as spooky.



Very pretty bag, and I love the charm!  Juicy makes great ones.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Guuuurl... Just stop! Please!!! That bag is bomb diggity


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




So pretty! I love it with your top.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I put the Juicy Halloween doo-dad on my RM MAM.  This will be my October Spooky purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks equally cute on a brown bag...just not as spooky.




I love these! They do look great on both bags. One of my YouTube friends would love these. She loooovvvees Halloween!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today





Love it!
I want it (in all colors that were in FOS)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Guuuurl... Just stop! Please!!! That bag is bomb diggity


Thnks Sunshine


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Love it!
> I want it (in all colors that were in FOS)


Hurrrry go order


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I love it with your top.


Thanks T


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Now that I'm in the right thread, lol. 

I wanted to share with y'all this lovely that followed me home from Dillards. I tried her on and that was all she wrote. And at 30% off I decided she was coming with me, lol. 

Soft Borough in Tan. I am in love. 

One guess as to what bag I'm carrying tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share. 
View attachment 2774545

View attachment 2774547


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Now that I'm in the right thread, lol.
> 
> I wanted to share with y'all this lovely that followed me home from Dillards. I tried her on and that was all she wrote. And at 30% off I decided she was coming with me, lol.
> 
> Soft Borough in Tan. I am in love.
> 
> One guess as to what bag I'm carrying tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2774545
> 
> View attachment 2774547




I'm gonna guess....Soft Borough in Tan! Lol. I love these bags and in this color...gorgeous! I can see why you were a goner after trying her on. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I'm gonna guess....Soft Borough in Tan! Lol. I love these bags and in this color...gorgeous! I can see why you were a goner after trying her on. Congrats!




Thanks!! I wasn't a fan of the original Borough, but I really like this one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Now that I'm in the right thread, lol.
> 
> I wanted to share with y'all this lovely that followed me home from Dillards. I tried her on and that was all she wrote. And at 30% off I decided she was coming with me, lol.
> 
> Soft Borough in Tan. I am in love.
> 
> One guess as to what bag I'm carrying tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2774545
> 
> View attachment 2774547




Such a simple rich looking bag. The color is gorgeous. I see why she followed you home.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a simple rich looking bag. The color is gorgeous. I see why she followed you home.



Thank you!  I agree, the color is very rich and I love the feel of the leather.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Sophia is such a great little bag!   I wish they would bring back the Madison lineup.


I agree! I think a lot of my faves are from the Madison lineup.



Twoboyz said:


> Nice! Cute charm too. He goes so well with the bag. I love metallics! Man I had the hardest time typing that. It kept wanting to autocorrect it to Metallica!!


Thanks!  I love how cute that little fob is.  That is too funny about your autocorrect!



elbgrl said:


> *Wow she's a beauty!
> * Love this!
> Very pretty bag, and I love the charm!  Juicy makes great ones.



Thanks! I always forget how much I like this bag until I pull her out again.  Guess that means I need to go shopping in my closet more often!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Dillard's today... Brahmin... For something different, I like!!! &#128563;&#128563;
> 
> The ooooonly thing is that the inside is a microfiber type material. Grrrr... That's a deal breaker for me. I can't get past that weird feeling of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774158
> View attachment 2774159


Love the Brahmin bags!  They look great on you too!  I almost got a Brahmin tote yesterday that was at 30% off, but Tan Borough won over my heart more, lol.



MiaBorsa said:


> I put the Juicy Halloween doo-dad on my RM MAM.  This will be my October Spooky purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks equally cute on a brown bag...just not as spooky.


Love!  Your spooky fob looks great on both bags! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Very nice - love the pairing of shirt, scarf and bag.


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Love this back and the scarf is beautiful, love the way you styled it.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Now that I'm in the right thread, lol.
> 
> I wanted to share with y'all *this lovely that followed me home from Dillards.* I tried her on and that was all she wrote. And at 30% off I decided she was coming with me, lol.
> 
> Soft Borough in Tan. I am in love.
> 
> One guess as to what bag I'm carrying tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2774545
> 
> View attachment 2774547



:lolots:
The Borough bag is such a classic beauty - Love the color


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shimmer Sophia
> View attachment 2774014
> 
> View attachment 2774016
> View attachment 2774017



Never saw her Shimmering before, very pretty is the color bronze?


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going shopping with Olive Carlyle. Love this bag!
> View attachment 2768923





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shopping with SIL today and Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets aka Sophisticated Biker Chick is coming along for the ride. And she's wearing one of the new MK fuzzy fobs I found at Dillards yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2769763
> 
> View attachment 2769764





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Whipstitch Tote
> View attachment 2771760
> 
> View attachment 2771761





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cornflower Blue Phoebe
> View attachment 2773184
> 
> View attachment 2773185





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Now that I'm in the right thread, lol.
> 
> I wanted to share with y'all this lovely that followed me home from Dillards. I tried her on and that was all she wrote. And at 30% off I decided she was coming with me, lol.
> 
> Soft Borough in Tan. I am in love.
> 
> One guess as to what bag I'm carrying tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2774545
> 
> View attachment 2774547




OMG 
girl there is no keeping up with you beautiful bags and great pictures


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Now that I'm in the right thread, lol.
> 
> I wanted to share with y'all this lovely that followed me home from Dillards. I tried her on and that was all she wrote. And at 30% off I decided she was coming with me, lol.
> 
> Soft Borough in Tan. I am in love.
> 
> One guess as to what bag I'm carrying tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2774545
> 
> View attachment 2774547



Love that Borough!   Very classic!  Congrats, NAC.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Now that I'm in the right thread, lol.
> 
> I wanted to share with y'all this lovely that followed me home from Dillards. I tried her on and that was all she wrote. And at 30% off I decided she was coming with me, lol.
> 
> Soft Borough in Tan. I am in love.
> 
> One guess as to what bag I'm carrying tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2774545
> 
> View attachment 2774547





Love it! Congrats!
No, I don't have it - yet


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying an oldie - that was still with tags on 


MKors Knox DS in loden with fob made from Michaels beads


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> :lolots:
> The Borough bag is such a classic beauty - Love the color


Thanks, me too!  I keep looking at her sitting so pretty in my office.  I am totally smitten.



hopi said:


> Never saw her Shimmering before, very pretty is the color bronze?


The only description I've been able to find is Shimmer Sophia.  I'm not sure if it's a bronze, or gold metallic. 



hopi said:


> OMG
> girl there is no keeping up with you beautiful bags and great pictures


Oh how sweet, Hopi!  Thank you so much for the compliment! Seeing mod shots and pictures of bags has helped me tremendously when making a bag decision in the past.  So I like to post pictures in case it helps someone else.  Plus I just love purses/bags and sharing that love is fun!



MiaBorsa said:


> Love that Borough!   Very classic!  Congrats, NAC.


Thank you!  I wasn't a fan of the original Borough with the zippers, but when the Soft Borough came out I was doomed.  I'm just tickled I got one for less than FP.  30% off made me very happy. 


This was the last bag on my wish list, so I'm hoping I can be content for a bit and enjoy my bags.  But those have been famous last words before - only time will tell how well I do, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Carrying an oldie - that was still with tags on
> 
> 
> MKors Knox DS in loden with fob made from Michaels beads




Very cute...love the fob! Too funny about the tags. I love these closet shopping trips...oh wait, isn't that what I do when I sneak to the outlet and don't tell DH where I'm going? All kinds of closet shopping is fun!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Carrying an oldie - *that was still with tags on*
> 
> 
> MKors Knox DS in loden with fob made from Michaels beads








    Congrats on the successful dive, MB!   Love that loden color and your fob looks cute on there.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Carrying an oldie - that was still with tags on
> 
> 
> MKors Knox DS in loden with fob made from Michaels beads



Right on time with the color, it is amazing how bags are ahead of their time and are just so current in style.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute...love the fob! Too funny about the tags. I love these closet shopping trips...*oh wait, isn't that what I do when I sneak to the outlet and don't tell DH where I'm going?* All kinds of closet shopping is fun!




Thanks!



Too funny TB! If only those purchases wouldn't show up on the CC we'd be safe!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Congrats on the successful dive, MB!   Love that loden color and your fob looks cute on there.





Thanks Sarah!
I just carried it to lunch and it was so nice! Regretting not getting it out sooner!
But at least she's out now!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Right on time with the color, it is amazing how bags are ahead of their time and are just so current in style.





Thanks Hopi!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Now that I'm in the right thread, lol.
> 
> I wanted to share with y'all this lovely that followed me home from Dillards. I tried her on and that was all she wrote. And at 30% off I decided she was coming with me, lol.
> 
> Soft Borough in Tan. I am in love.
> 
> One guess as to what bag I'm carrying tomorrow. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2774545
> 
> View attachment 2774547



*Thanks for the info on Dillard's 30%! *  I almost bought this bag in the earth color from Bloomingdale's 20% off sale a few days ago, but I hesitated and didn't get it.  Today I called my Coach boutique to see if they would price match... YES!!!   So, they are overnighting a soft Borough in the Earth color from JAX!!      Of course, with the weekend and it being late on Friday, I won't get it till Tuesday...but I have something to look forward to!!    Happy National Handbag Day to ME!!   

I'm sure a lucky few will get these bags super cheap with the "additional %" sale at the end of the month, but I'm never lucky enough to beat the resellers...so I'm happy with 30% and a sure thing.


----------



## G.Allyn

I have been in love with that bag since last winter.  Lovely bag and a great deal.  Lots to be happy about.  Enjoy your beautiful handbag.

I never seem to catch those deals, so the super price makes it all the better.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny TB! If only those purchases wouldn't show up on the CC we'd be safe!




I'm safe.   I'm the  only one who sees our household bills. I have to get some kind of compensation for managing them!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> *Thanks for the info on Dillard's 30%! *  I almost bought this bag in the earth color from Bloomingdale's 20% off sale a few days ago, but I hesitated and didn't get it.  Today I called my Coach boutique to see if they would price match... YES!!!   So, they are overnighting a soft Borough in the Earth color from JAX!!      Of course, with the weekend and it being late on Friday, I won't get it till Tuesday...but I have something to look forward to!!    Happy National Handbag Day to ME!!
> 
> I'm sure a lucky few will get these bags super cheap with the "additional %" sale at the end of the month, but I'm never lucky enough to beat the resellers...so I'm happy with 30% and a sure thing.



Wonderful!!  So glad that worked out for you!  I can't wait to see reveal pics!  

As much as I know I should be content, now I'm thinking about this bag in black.  But I'm trying to be strong, lol.  If if do cave, it will have to be before any extra % off clearance. We have a lot of re-sellers in my area. If I want something I get it when it goes to the 30% off. 

During the last big clearance my SIL went to Dillards to look at some MK but while she was there a guy came in and bought every single MK clearance item. The SA even went in the back and brought bags out for him. I had another SA tell me that the other SA made $10,000 in sales that day. 

The other SA's were pretty upset and my SIL was upset she didn't get to look at any of the MK, the brand she prefers.   I make sure I don't buy from that particular SA anymore. I give the other girls my business. 

Long story to say, I'm happy to get 30% off. 

I know it's a free market and all, and I hope I don't offend anyone, but it does make it hard for some to catch a deal when someone like that guy goes in and wipes it all out in one fell swoop.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> *Thanks for the info on Dillard's 30%! *  I almost bought this bag in the earth color from Bloomingdale's 20% off sale a few days ago, but I hesitated and didn't get it.  Today I called my Coach boutique to see if they would price match... YES!!!   *So, they are overnighting a soft Borough in the Earth color from JAX!!      O*f course, with the weekend and it being late on Friday, I won't get it till Tuesday...but I have something to look forward to!!  *  Happy National Handbag Day to ME!!   *
> 
> I'm sure a lucky few will get these bags super cheap with the "additional %" sale at the end of the month, but I'm never lucky enough to beat the resellers...so I'm happy with 30% and a sure thing.



Don't know if you are the worst kid on the block or that't the  reason I studied with the master:ninja:


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wonderful!!  So glad that worked out for you!  I can't wait to see reveal pics!
> 
> As much as I know I should be content, now I'm thinking about this bag in black.  But I'm trying to be strong, lol.  If if do cave, it will have to be before any extra % off clearance. We have a lot of re-sellers in my area. If I want something I get it when it goes to the 30% off.
> 
> During the last big clearance my SIL went to Dillards to look at some MK but* while she was there a guy came in and bought every single MK clearance item. The SA even went in the back and brought bags out for him.* I had another SA tell me that the other SA made $10,000 in sales that day.
> 
> The other SA's were pretty upset and my SIL was upset she didn't get to look at any of the MK, the brand she prefers.   I make sure I don't buy from that particular SA anymore. I give the other girls my business.
> 
> Long story to say, I'm happy to get 30% off.
> 
> I know it's a free market and all, and I hope I don't offend anyone, but it does make it hard for some to catch a deal when someone like that guy goes in and wipes it all out in one fell swoop.



I'm with you.  Those madhouse Dillards sales turned me off a long time ago.  As for what happened to your SIL, I would have demanded calling the store manager to the purse department on the spot.  :censor:   That is just WRONG.    And I don't care if I offend anyone or not; it's not fair for them to not enforce their item limit on those sales and I would speak out.   

If you love the bag, I say grab it in the black!   30% off is not too shabby for something you really want.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Don't know if you are the worst kid on the block or that't the  reason I studied with the master:ninja:


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> *Thanks for the info on Dillard's 30%! *  I almost bought this bag in the earth color from Bloomingdale's 20% off sale a few days ago, but I hesitated and didn't get it.  Today I called my Coach boutique to see if they would price match... YES!!!   So, they are overnighting a soft Borough in the Earth color from JAX!!      Of course, with the weekend and it being late on Friday, I won't get it till Tuesday...but I have something to look forward to!!    Happy National Handbag Day to ME!!
> 
> I'm sure a lucky few will get these bags super cheap with the "additional %" sale at the end of the month, but I'm never lucky enough to beat the resellers...so I'm happy with 30% and a sure thing.





Awesome buy GF! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Got a new coach favorite but DH got home at the same time so the loot is still in the car. Will post pics later.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got a new coach favorite but DH got home at the same time so the loot is still in the car. Will post pics later.



Witness protection!!!  :giggles:


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Witness protection!!!  :giggles:




yep!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm with you.  Those madhouse Dillards sales turned me off a long time ago.  As for what happened to your SIL, I would have demanded calling the store manager to the purse department on the spot.  :censor:   That is just WRONG.    And I don't care if I offend anyone or not; it's not fair for them to not enforce their item limit on those sales and I would speak out.
> 
> If you love the bag, I say grab it in the black!   30% off is not too shabby for something you really want.



My SIL hates confrontation so she would never have said anything. She's also not into bags like I am. She carries the same bag for months at a time. 

Oh, I love how you're enabling me, lol!!  Though to be honest it wouldn't take much, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Got a new coach favorite but DH got home at the same time so the loot is still in the car. Will post pics later.



What Coach goodie did you get?


----------



## MaryBel

Here he is. From the men's collection. Love this bag! I was waiting for it to go to clearance and it just went this weekend so I got the extra 30%. I got a PA for another bag that went to clearance, so I got almost $90 in a merch card. I applied it to this bag, which was 255, so I paid only 165 + tax


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Here he is. From the men's collection. Love this bag! I was waiting for it to go to clearance and it just went this weekend so I got the extra 30%. I got a PA for another bag that went to clearance, so I got almost $90 in a merch card. I applied it to this bag, which was 255, so I paid only 165 + tax



He is handsome.
I have never seen this bag before, is it heavy?


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> He is handsome.
> I have never seen this bag before, is it heavy?





Thanks.
I think he is a bit, but not much.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Here he is. From the men's collection. Love this bag! I was waiting for it to go to clearance and it just went this weekend so I got the extra 30%. I got a PA for another bag that went to clearance, so I got almost $90 in a merch card. I applied it to this bag, which was 255, so I paid only 165 + tax


 
I never think to look at much in the men's collection.  That is very nice!  I love the blue stripes.  Excellent find!  Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My SIL hates confrontation so she would never have said anything. She's also not into bags like I am. She carries the same bag for months at a time.
> 
> Oh, I love how you're enabling me, lol!!  Though to be honest it wouldn't take much, lol.



I hate confrontation, too...but some things are just not right.  

And I'll be watching for your black soft Borough reveal.  :giggles:


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Here he is. From the men's collection. Love this bag! I was waiting for it to go to clearance and it just went this weekend so I got the extra 30%. I got a PA for another bag that went to clearance, so I got almost $90 in a merch card. I applied it to this bag, which was 255, so I paid only 165 + tax



Nice!   Congrats, MB!


----------



## RebeccaJ

Y'all need to come to my Dillards.  On those addl days the same things are still there on Saturday that were there on Wednesday.  In fact they ship a lot of it out before the sale.  I didn't think Dillards SAs worked on Commissions but had quotas to meet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RebeccaJ said:


> Y'all need to come to my Dillards.  On those addl days the same things are still there on Saturday that were there on Wednesday.  In fact they ship a lot of it out before the sale.  I didn't think Dillards SAs worked on Commissions but had quotas to meet.



I heard that about quotas versus commissions too.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here he is. From the men's collection. Love this bag! I was waiting for it to go to clearance and it just went this weekend so I got the extra 30%. I got a PA for another bag that went to clearance, so I got almost $90 in a merch card. I applied it to this bag, which was 255, so I paid only 165 + tax




Very nice and an awesome deal! I never look at the men's collection either. It's a separate store at the outlet near my house.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I hate confrontation, too...but some things are just not right.
> 
> And I'll be watching for your black soft Borough reveal.  :giggles:


 

Oh, it is SO tempting!!  As soon as I get my act together this morning, I'm headed across the lake to a mall that has Macy, and Dillards.  And I'm armed with a savings pass for Macys.  Who knows what trouble I'll get in to, lol!

BTW - I just noticed your 'Closet Diving Team' on your profile.  Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I never think to look at much in the men's collection.  That is very nice!  I love the blue stripes.  Excellent find!  Congrats!




This is the 3rd bag I have gotten from the mens collection. I got a business tote and a weekender last year. They have been a few times on FOS. They are very popular with the coach ladies.


I went today again and they have 3 more...And they ship. ($698 + 50/30) = 245 + tax


I think this is the perfect bag for taking stuff to the office or traveling, big, you can throw a small purse inside too and has a long strap to carry!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice and an awesome deal! I never look at the men's collection either. It's a separate store at the outlet near my house.



Thanks!
It's always worth a look. Just look at the FP items. The MFF ones are not as nice.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Out and about... Trying on MK bags again!


Reminds me of Miss Salmon...


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Out and about... Trying on MK bags again!
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Miss Salmon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776555
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776556



Looking good!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dillards strikes again!  I totally love the attitude of this bag. 

Black Grommet Duffle with gunmetal hardware. 
View attachment 2776613

View attachment 2776614

View attachment 2776615


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again!  I totally love the attitude of this bag.
> 
> Black Grommet Duffle with gunmetal hardware.
> View attachment 2776613
> 
> View attachment 2776614
> 
> View attachment 2776615





Attitude is right - girl get out the leather pants and stiletto's cause she is one hot mama.  Coach knows how to do black - she's a beauty.

..............uhhhh didn't  you just say you were going to closet shop


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Did Dillard's have a sale?
> Attitude is right - girl get out the leather pants and stiletto's cause she is one hot mama.  Coach knows how to do black - she's a beauty.
> 
> ..............uhhhh didn't  you just say you were going to closet shop




They just added items to the 30% clearance case. That's how I got the Soft Borough the other day. 

Yeah, I know better than I say that, lol. But I really do need to closet shop.  

I have no will power. I'm hopeless. &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They just added items to the 30% clearance case. That's how I got the Soft Borough the other day.
> 
> *Yeah, I know better than I say that,* lol. But I really do need to closet shop.



girl you are one of my idols


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Out and about... Trying on MK bags again!
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Miss Salmon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776555
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776556




You sure can rock those MK bags! They both look perfect on you GF! I love the colors! 

I didn't go into MK today, but I did go into Coach to see if anything would catch my eye. I fell in love with the pebbled leather Bleecker Cooper Satchel in grey. Problem...only one and it had a small crack in the leather.   had to say goodbye.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You sure can rock those MK bags! They both look perfect on you GF! I love the colors!
> 
> I didn't go into MK today, but I did go into Coach to see if anything would catch my eye. I fell in love with the pebbled leather Bleecker Cooper Satchel in grey. Problem...only one and it had a small crack in the leather.   had to say goodbye.




Thank you GF!!! I love the look and feel of MK bags but just can't push myself to buy it, especially since I recently sold mine. I always say to myself... "This could go towards a wish list Dooney". 

Too bad the bag had a crack.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Out and about... Trying on MK bags again!
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Miss Salmon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776555
> 
> 
> View attachment 2776556




Both bags look great on you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again!  I totally love the attitude of this bag.
> 
> Black Grommet Duffle with gunmetal hardware.
> View attachment 2776613
> 
> View attachment 2776614
> 
> View attachment 2776615



Great duffle; I love the grommets!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Attitude is right - girl get out the leather pants and stiletto's cause she is one hot mama. * Coach knows how to do black* - she's a beauty.
> 
> ..............uhhhh didn't  you just say you were going to closet shop


 
I agree - Coach does do the black leather quite well.  I have a bag insert in the duffle - without it the bag literally flops over on itself.  I don't mind a bit of slouch like at the top of the duffle, but not so much that it looks like a puddle of black leather, lol. 



hopi said:


> girl you are one of my idols


 
Awww, so sweet of you to say that.  I certainly don't see myself that way.



MiaBorsa said:


> Great duffle; I love the grommets!


 
I love the grommets too!  That's what sold me on this bag.  I seriously considered the black grommet Carlyle even though it's price (even with the 30% off), was more than the duffle came out to with tax.  Plus, for some reason the way the leather on Carlyle looked in the light made it look plastic-y and that totally turned me off the bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again!  I totally love the attitude of this bag.
> 
> Black Grommet Duffle with gunmetal hardware.
> View attachment 2776613
> 
> View attachment 2776614
> 
> View attachment 2776615




Oh my gosh...I love that. So edgy! Could this be your Biker Chick Coach bag? I wonder if Dooney will ever come out with a Biker Chick. Lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love the grommets too!  That's what sold me on this bag.  I seriously considered the black grommet Carlyle even though it's price (even with the 30% off), was more than the duffle came out to with tax.  Plus, for some reason the way the leather on Carlyle looked in the light made it look plastic-y and that totally turned me off the bag.



I bought the grommet Carlyle in the brick color a couple of months ago and I loved the look.  Unfortunately it had a deep wrinkly spot in the leather right on the front that made it look wonky, so I returned it.  If I see a good enough sale I might re-purchase at some point.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought the grommet Carlyle in the brick color a couple of months ago and I loved the look.  Unfortunately it had a deep wrinkly spot in the leather right on the front that made it look wonky, so I returned it.  If I see a good enough sale I might re-purchase at some point.



It's on sale on dillards site this morning


----------



## Twoboyz

Getting ready to go celebrate getting one year older with hubby and
MK Serena at the movies. Going to see Gone Girl.


----------



## MiaBorsa

You look adorable, TB!   Happy birthday, and have fun at the movies.  I hated that book so I'm not interested in the movie, haha.  

And...your MK looks slightly like Gretchen!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> It's on sale on dillards site this morning



I saw that, hopi!   Thanks!    I might hold out for a better deal, though.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again!  I totally love the attitude of this bag.
> 
> Black Grommet Duffle with gunmetal hardware.
> View attachment 2776613
> 
> View attachment 2776614
> 
> View attachment 2776615




Awesome find GF! Congrats!
Twins on the style. I have it on Brick. Got it at the Nordstrom anniversary sale.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Getting ready to go celebrate getting one year older with hubby and
> MK Serena at the movies. Going to see Gone Girl.
> View attachment 2777515





Happy birthday GF!


 
artyhat: artyhat: artyhat:


You look awesome! Love the outfit and your MK and the boots!


I hope you get lots of 


Sending you lots of


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Getting ready to go celebrate getting one year older with hubby and
> MK Serena at the movies. Going to see Gone Girl.
> View attachment 2777515



Happy birthday, TB!

Looking fabulous.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Happpy bday T


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Getting ready to go celebrate getting one year older with hubby and
> MK Serena at the movies. Going to see Gone Girl.
> View attachment 2777515



Happy Birthday TB!  Love your bag.  We saw Gone Girl last weekend, it was great.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Getting ready to go celebrate getting one year older with hubby and
> MK Serena at the movies. Going to see Gone Girl.
> View attachment 2777515



Happy Birthday!  Is it cold there?  I'm wearing a sleeveless tee and crops today, it's still warm here for a bit longer!

I saw Gone Girl this week, but I had read the book so I knew every little twist.  I enjoyed it, but it didn't wow me.  I'm sure if you don't know the story yet, it would seem much better!  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> You look adorable, TB!   Happy birthday, and have fun at the movies.  I hated that book so I'm not interested in the movie, haha.
> 
> And...your MK looks slightly like Gretchen!!!



Thanks Sarah! Ever since I discovered the forum and youtube, I don't read much anymore. Lol.  MK looks like a Biker Chick Gretchen to me.  That's why I passed on Gretchen the first time I went to get her, but I couldn't do it.  I still had to have Gretchen.  



MaryBel said:


> Happy birthday GF!
> 
> 
> 
> artyhat: artyhat: artyhat:
> 
> 
> You look awesome! Love the outfit and your MK and the boots!
> 
> 
> I hope you get lots of
> 
> 
> Sending you lots of



Thanks MaryBel!  I did get lots of presents...but I bought them all myslef.   I had a little fun at the outlet yesterday (but not as much fun as you did lol!).  I got some Lucky Brand Jeans, one size smaller.....yay!  Then just some aviator sunglasses at Fossil.  DH says I look like a cop with them on. lol    Then I just got myself the statement necklace in the picture.  It's my first one and I love it.  Did you have your birthday already? 



lovethatduck said:


> Happy birthday, TB!
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous.



Thanks LTD!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Happpy bday T



Thanks C! Did you make it back out to the outlet today? I still have some catching up to do on here.  



elbgrl said:


> Happy Birthday TB!  Love your bag.  We saw Gone Girl last weekend, it was great.



Thanks E! We liked it, but DH didn't like someone in the movie.  I think you probably know who.  Lol. 



CatePNW said:


> Happy Birthday!  Is it cold there?  I'm wearing a sleeveless tee and crops today, it's still warm here for a bit longer!
> 
> I saw Gone Girl this week, but I had read the book so I knew every little twist.  I enjoyed it, but it didn't wow me.  I'm sure if you don't know the story yet, it would seem much better!  Hope you enjoy it.



Thanks Cate! It was actually pretty nice today, Around 60 and sunny, but not sleeveless weather.  It's been pretty chilly though, lower than normal.  We liked the movie.  Both of us hadn't read the book so I was surprised through the whole thing.....except  DH wasn't.  He guessed what was going on about 15 minutes into the movie.  I'm so bad at that, but he seems to do it every time.  

I hope you all had a nice weekend.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel!  I did get lots of presents...but I bought them all myslef.   I had a little fun at the outlet yesterday (but not as much fun as you did lol!).  I got some Lucky Brand Jeans, one size smaller.....yay!  Then just some aviator sunglasses at Fossil.  DH says I look like a cop with them on. lol    Then I just got myself the statement necklace in the picture.  It's my first one and I love it.  Did you have your birthday already?





Well, I always said that 'me' is my BFF. She always gets me the best presents  ever. Is like she could read my mind 


Awesome goodies you got. Ah, your DH is like mine, they enjoy giving analogy comments...like me dress in black and brown, "I look like a jedi" 


No, 2 more weeks to go until b-day!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Well, I always said that 'me' is my BFF. She always gets me the best presents  ever. Is like she could read my mind
> 
> 
> Awesome goodies you got. Ah, your DH is like mine, they enjoy giving analogy comments...like me dress in black and brown, "I look like a jedi"
> 
> 
> No, 2 more weeks to go until b-day!



You and your BFF are two peas in a pod, Just like me and mine.    I always get comments like that from DH.  You should have seen him imitating me while on the forum.  He does this little dialogue of what he thinks I'm chatting about with you girls.  It's hilarious! Hes' so crazy, but he makes me laugh so that's great  Lol. 

So you are celebrating your birthday month.  I remember now.  I thought it was your birthday week.  Okay, well you have a lot more shopping to do with your BFF.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Getting ready to go celebrate getting one year older with hubby and
> MK Serena at the movies. Going to see Gone Girl.
> View attachment 2777515



Happy Birthday TwoBoyz
Beautiful day here and you are looking good
It doesn't get any better
Enjoy


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Happy Birthday TwoBoyz
> Beautiful day here and you are looking good
> It doesn't get any better
> Enjoy



Thanks so much Hopi! I hope you enjoyed this beautiful day as well.


----------



## Nebo

Happy Birthday darling! Sorry Im late, but good wishes can always come in handy. I wish you health  and happiness, beautiful moments with your loved  ones  and more bags)


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Happy Birthday darling! Sorry Im late, but good wishes can always come in handy. I wish you health  and happiness, beautiful moments with your loved  ones  and more bags)




Thanks Nebo! I appreciate the good wishes.  hope you're having lots of fun.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Sorry about being MIA this weekend.  Happy birthday chicka!  I hope it's great!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sorry about being MIA this weekend.  Happy birthday chicka!  I hope it's great!




Thanks GG! 

I have to say, being a part of this wonderful Dooney Bin and all of you ladies made it extra special this year. I really enjoy spending time with you all.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks GG!
> 
> I have to say, being a part of this wonderful Dooney Bin and all of you ladies made it extra special this year. I really enjoy spending time with you all.



:kiss:
You are a real sweetheart


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today I'm in Coach. Black Siggy Molly. 
View attachment 2778918

View attachment 2778919

View attachment 2778920


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> :kiss:
> 
> You are a real sweetheart




Back at you my friend


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today I'm in Coach. Black Siggy Molly.
> View attachment 2778918
> 
> View attachment 2778919
> 
> View attachment 2778920



Love, love Molly!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today I'm in Coach. Black Siggy Molly.
> View attachment 2778918
> 
> View attachment 2778919
> 
> View attachment 2778920




There's my favorite flower charm! It looks so cute on that bag. You two look great.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Got my Coach Soft Borough in the "earth" color today, thanks to a heads up from NAC about the Dillard's markdown.  (My Coach store price-matched for me.  )   I like this bag so much more than the "original" Borough...it's very soft and doesn't have all the crazy zippers!!







Here are my most recent Coach purchases....


----------



## MiaBorsa

I thought the earth color might be really close to my gray Kingston, but it's a little more "taupey" and the leather has a gloss.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my Coach Soft Borough in the "earth" color today, thanks to a heads up from NAC about the Dillard's markdown.  (My Coach store price-matched for me.  )   I like this bag so much more than the "original" Borough...it's very soft and doesn't have all the crazy zippers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my most recent Coach purchases....





MiaBorsa said:


> I thought the earth color might be really close to my gray Kingston, but it's a little more "taupey" and the leather has a gloss.








She's gorgeous! 
I'm still undecided about this one...how many compartments does it have? I like to have my stuff secure, so I'm not sure if this one would work for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous!
> I'm still undecided about this one...how many compartments does it have? I like to have my stuff secure, so I'm not sure if this one would work for me.



She has three main compartments and magnetic closure.  I guess I never worry about security, lol.  Easy access is my main concern and this bag delivers.      I love that they made the new Boroughs without all those annoying zippers and the leather is not stiff like the first generation Borough.    Oh...and the strap doesn't attach to the handle hardware on this version; they added metal rings for the strap to attach.  I REALLY like that.    This bag has a much more casual vibe than the originals.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I thought the earth color might be really close to my gray Kingston, but it's a little more "taupey" and the leather has a gloss.


 
CONGRATS ladybug


----------



## crazyforcoach09

miaborsa said:


> she has three main compartments and magnetic closure.  I guess i never worry about security, lol.  Easy access is my main concern and this bag delivers.    *i love that they made the new boroughs without all those annoying zippers and the leather is not stiff like the first generation borough*.    Oh...and the strap doesn't attach to the handle hardware on this version; they added metal rings for the strap to attach.  I really like that.    This bag has a much more casual vibe than the originals.


 
i agree


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> CONGRATS ladybug





crazyforcoach09 said:


> i agree



Thank ya, chickie!!   :kiss:


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> She has three main compartments and magnetic closure.  I guess I never worry about security, lol.  Easy access is my main concern and this bag delivers.      I love that they made the new Boroughs without all those annoying zippers and the leather is not stiff like the first generation Borough.    Oh...and the strap doesn't attach to the handle hardware on this version; they added metal rings for the strap to attach.  I REALLY like that.    This bag has a much more casual vibe than the originals.





Thanks for the pic GF!
I think the center compartment would be secure enough. 
I love the change for the strap attachment. I hate when they attach to the handles, since that makes the handles stick up and that's not a pretty sight.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks for the pic GF!
> I think the center compartment would be secure enough.
> I love the change for the strap attachment. I hate when they attach to the handles, since that makes the handles stick up and that's not a pretty sight.



I agree...plus there is a zipper compartment on each side of the bag.  I also like the additional piece for the shoulder strap that makes it comfy on the shoulder.   Becky got this one in the loganberry and it's TDF gorgeous.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my Coach Soft Borough in the "earth" color today, thanks to a heads up from NAC about the Dillard's markdown.  (My Coach store price-matched for me.  )   I like this bag so much more than the "original" Borough...it's very soft and doesn't have all the crazy zippers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my most recent Coach purchases....




It's so pretty! I love that taupey color very much. Wow, those are some beautiful bags!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh...I love that. So edgy! Could this be your Biker Chick Coach bag? I wonder if Dooney will ever come out with a Biker Chick. Lol





Thanks!  I think that's a great idea - Grommet Duffle will by my Coach Biker Chick bag.  Love it.  I would love to see what Dooney would come up with for a biker chick bag. 



MiaBorsa said:


> I bought the grommet Carlyle in the brick color a couple of months ago and I loved the look.  Unfortunately it had a deep wrinkly spot in the leather right on the front that made it look wonky, so I returned it.  If I see a good enough sale I might re-purchase at some point.




Grommet Carlyle is gorgeous in the Brick. 



MaryBel said:


> Awesome find GF! Congrats!
> Twins on the style. I have it on Brick. Got it at the Nordstrom anniversary sale.





Thanks!! I knew you had something in Carlyle, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love, love Molly!!


Thanks!  Me too!  Love me some Molly, Candace, Phoebe.......



Twoboyz said:


> There's my favorite flower charm! It looks so cute on that bag. You two look great.


Thank you!!  I love the flower fobs, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my Coach Soft Borough in the "earth" color today, thanks to a heads up from NAC about the Dillard's markdown.  (My Coach store price-matched for me.  )   I like this bag so much more than the "original" Borough...it's very soft and doesn't have all the crazy zippers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my most recent Coach purchases....





MiaBorsa said:


> She has three main compartments and magnetic closure.  I guess I never worry about security, lol.  Easy access is my main concern and this bag delivers.      I love that they made the new Boroughs without all those annoying zippers and the leather is not stiff like the first generation Borough.    Oh...and the strap doesn't attach to the handle hardware on this version; they added metal rings for the strap to attach.  I REALLY like that.    This bag has a much more casual vibe than the originals.





Look at all the beautiful leather goodness!  I really like the Soft Borough, too.  And I'm with you on that one - I like that it doesn't have all those annoying zipper, and that the leather is so soft.  Although, I've already conditioned Miss Tan - the leather is a bit delicate and scratches easy. 


The very middle compartment stays closed all the time, so that's where I put something I wanted to keep secure.  


Congrats on your new beauties!!  I'm sensing a trip to Dillards on the way home today......  that Black Soft Borough is calling my name very loudly......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I thought the earth color might be really close to my gray Kingston, but it's a little more "taupey" and the leather has a gloss.




Both gorgeous bags!!! Love them...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's so pretty! I love that taupey color very much. Wow, those are some beautiful bags!


  Thanks, TB!!  




NutsAboutCoach said:


> Look at all the beautiful leather goodness!  I really like the Soft Borough, too.  And I'm with you on that one - I like that it doesn't have all those annoying zipper, and that the leather is so soft.  Although, I've already conditioned Miss Tan - the leather is a bit delicate and scratches easy.
> 
> The very middle compartment stays closed all the time, so that's where I put something I wanted to keep secure.
> 
> Congrats on your new beauties!!  I'm sensing a trip to Dillards on the way home today......  that Black Soft Borough is calling my name very loudly......


  Thanks!  I've been thinking about the black one, too.     Did you see that there are Boroughs on the FOS tomorrow??  Jeeze.  So much for the "exclusive" bags, Coach.  




PcanTannedBty said:


> Both gorgeous bags!!! Love them...


Thanks, girl!!   How was your first day on the new job?


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my Coach Soft Borough in the "earth" color today, thanks to a heads up from NAC about the Dillard's markdown.  (My Coach store price-matched for me.  )   I like this bag so much more than the "original" Borough...it's very soft and doesn't have all the crazy zippers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my most recent Coach purchases....





MiaBorsa said:


> I thought the earth color might be really close to my gray Kingston, but it's a little more "taupey" and the leather has a gloss.





MiaBorsa said:


> She has three main compartments and magnetic closure.  I guess I never worry about security, lol.  Easy access is my main concern and this bag delivers.      I love that they made the new Boroughs without all those annoying zippers and the leather is not stiff like the first generation Borough.    Oh...and the strap doesn't attach to the handle hardware on this version; they added metal rings for the strap to attach.  I REALLY like that.    This bag has a much more casual vibe than the originals.




Love the  line up,  all the bags are so beautiful and you have another coming,  Saw your pic on the other side early and it just warmed my heart.  Congrats on such an outstanding haul.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Love the  line up,  all the bags are so beautiful and you have another coming,  Saw your pic on the other side early and it just warmed my heart.  Congrats on such an outstanding haul.


Thanks, hopi.  :kiss:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I've been thinking about the black one, too.     Did you see that there are Boroughs on the FOS tomorrow??  Jeeze.  So much for the "exclusive" bags, Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, girl!!   How was your first day on the new job?




It was awesome! I had a good day. I'm tired though. Lol... My little "unemployed" vacation is OVER! No more middle of the week outlet trips for me. Wellllll, maybe one or two &#128513;&#128513;. Thanks for asking girly!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Tan Soft Borough today
View attachment 2779936

View attachment 2779938


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Tan Soft Borough today
> View attachment 2779936
> 
> View attachment 2779938




Looking so beautiful and taylored! Love that bag and color!  Are you stopping for the black one today?


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Tan Soft Borough today
> View attachment 2779936
> 
> View attachment 2779938



Love it!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Love, love Molly!!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today I'm in Coach. Black Siggy Molly.
> View attachment 2778918
> 
> View attachment 2778919
> 
> View attachment 2778920



Almost twins NAC, love Molly, she is one of the girls that you ned a couple of.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Tan Soft Borough today
> View attachment 2779936
> 
> View attachment 2779938



You look great NAC,  so professional, the Borough's are such beautiful bags I love the Tan.


----------



## gatorgirl07

My new GILI and I after school


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new GILI and I after school




That bag is gorgeous on you GG! GG with the GILI. Swag! That's what my DS would say. Lol. I really love that color. Now you have me thinking I need it. Darn. I have too many Dooney's On my list.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> That bag is gorgeous on you GG! GG with the GILI. Swag! That's what my DS would say. Lol. I really love that color. Now you have me thinking I need it. Darn. I have too many Dooney's On my list.



You definitely need it!  Isn't it fun to quote the youngsters?  Drives DS crazy.....  I told him if he can say it, then so can I.  I teach teenagers, not my fault.  I just put the espresso GILI on waitlist.  I hope she comes...... I need a brown bag


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> You definitely need it!  Isn't it fun to quote the youngsters?  Drives DS crazy.....  I told him if he can say it, then so can I.  I teach teenagers, not my fault.  I just put the espresso GILI on waitlist.  I hope she comes...... I need a brown bag




I know I love it too. Mine think it's funny when I do it. If you teach them there is no way around it because you are are around them so much! I am so on he fence about this bag. It's a great price though. I hope you get the brown


----------



## accessorygirl2

MK Astor Satchel in black


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB!!
> 
> * Thanks!  I've been thinking about the black one, too.     Did you see that there are Boroughs on the FOS tomorrow??  Jeeze.  So much for the "exclusive" bags, Coach.
> *
> Thanks, girl!!   How was your first day on the new job?





I saw that!  I haven't had access for quite some time, so I don't pay too much attention to what's offered anymore.  But I did hear about the Boroughs being offered.  I also heard that as of last night anyway, they have not sold out yet.  Interesting.  Usually it's a free for all, lol.



Twoboyz said:


> Looking so beautiful and taylored! Love that bag and color!  Are you stopping for the black one today?



Thanks!!  I haven't given in to temptation on the black just yet.  Maybe during the weekend.  I'm visiting a friend on Saturday and will be stopping at a Dillards there and possibly a nearby Coach outlet.  No Dooney at this one, though. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!


Thank you!



hopi said:


> Almost twins NAC, love Molly, she is one of the girls that you ned a couple of.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, Molly is definitely a favorite of mine.  I have a few of the lovely ladies, lol.
> 
> 
> You look great NAC,  so professional, the Borough's are such beautiful bags I love the Tan.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB!!
> 
> * Thanks!  I've been thinking about the black one, too.     Did you see that there are Boroughs on the FOS tomorrow??  Jeeze.  So much for the "exclusive" bags, Coach.
> *
> Thanks, girl!!   How was your first day on the new job?





I saw that!  I haven't had access for quite some time, so I don't pay too much attention to what's offered anymore.  But I did hear about the Boroughs being offered.  I also heard that as of last night anyway, they have not sold out yet.  Interesting.  Usually it's a free for all, lol.



Twoboyz said:


> Looking so beautiful and taylored! Love that bag and color!  Are you stopping for the black one today?



Thanks!!  I haven't given in to temptation on the black just yet.  Maybe during the weekend.  I'm visiting a friend on Saturday and will be stopping at a Dillards there and possibly a nearby Coach outlet.  No Dooney at this one, though. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!


Thank you!



hopi said:


> Almost twins NAC, love Molly, she is one of the girls that you ned a couple of.
> 
> 
> You look great NAC,  so professional, the Borough's are such beautiful bags I love the Tan.





Thank you!  Molly is definitely a favorite of mine.  


Thank you for such a nice compliment about Borough.  I may not be a fan of the original Borough with all the zippers, but I do like the Soft Borough.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I've been thinking about the black one, too.     Did you see that there are Boroughs on the FOS tomorrow??  Jeeze.  *So much for the "exclusive" bags, Coach*.
> 
> 
> Thanks, girl!!   How was your first day on the new job?


 
Nutting at Coach is Exclusive LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new GILI and I after school





So pretty!  She looks great on you!  Do you have any other pictures of her?  I don't think I've seen this brand before. I've seen some posts on here, but have not seen pictures.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2780773
> 
> MK Astor Satchel in black





Beautiful!  She looks great on you!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I saw that!  *I haven't had access for quite some time, so I don't pay too much attention to what's offered anymore.*  But I did hear about the Boroughs being offered.  I also heard that as of last night anyway, they have not sold out yet.  Interesting.  Usually it's a free for all, lol.



Same here.  They locked me out of FOS over a year ago when they were accusing high-volume buyers of being resellers.  UM...what?   I never even BUY off of Ebay, let alone sell.   So whatever.  I haven't kept up with FOS except for seeing what other people buy, and I haven't been to a Coach outlet in over a year even though there are 2 of them within 45 minutes of me. 

 If there is a bag I really want I wait on a department store sale or call my Coach boutique store to see if they will price match.  Over the years I have known my favorite boutique SA and the store manager, and they always treat me well.  If not for them, I'd never return to that store, either.  

It's just disgusting they way they promoted the original Borough, not allowing ANY discounts.  They wouldn't even let their own SAs get the _employee_ discount on the stupid bag...now they are in the outlets and on FOS.  If I didn't like their stuff so much their "business model" would turn me away from their shenanigans for good.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Nutting at Coach is Exclusive LOLOLOLOLOLOL


But...  they are a "premier" design house!!!      With all those MFF bags flying off the shelves, there will never be an "exclusive" Coach.


----------



## MiaBorsa

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2780773
> 
> MK Astor Satchel in black



Cute MK, AG!


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!  She looks great on you!  Do you have any other pictures of her?  I don't think I've seen this brand before. I've seen some posts on here, but have not seen pictures.



I am not sure which pics I have posted, but I can take whichever ones you would like to see.  I think I did a reveal on this bag also.


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2780773
> 
> MK Astor Satchel in black




Ooooohhh, love this edgy studded MK. She looks great on you!


----------



## G.Allyn

MiaBorsa said:


> Same here.  They locked me out of FOS over a year ago when they were accusing high-volume buyers of being resellers.  UM...what?   I never even BUY off of Ebay, let alone sell.   So whatever.  I haven't kept up with FOS except for seeing what other people buy, and I haven't been to a Coach outlet in over a year even though there are 2 of them within 45 minutes of me.
> 
> If there is a bag I really want I wait on a department store sale or call my Coach boutique store to see if they will price match.  Over the years I have known my favorite boutique SA and the store manager, and they always treat me well.  If not for them, I'd never return to that store, either.
> 
> It's just disgusting they way they promoted the original Borough, not allowing ANY discounts.  They wouldn't even let their own SAs get the _employee_ discount on the stupid bag...now they are in the outlets and on FOS.  If I didn't like their stuff so much their "business model" would turn me away from their shenanigans for good.


 
I feel really stupid.  Could you educate me, please, what is FOS?  Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

G.Allyn said:


> I feel really stupid.  Could you educate me, please, what is FOS?  Thanks!


Coach's online outlet.  I think that stands for Factory Online Sale or something.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach's online outlet.  I think that stands for Factory Online Sale or something.




I didn't know that either. I used to have access to this and get emails, but I Unsubscribed and now I can't figure out how to gain access again. Maybe it's for the best. Lol!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am not sure which pics I have posted, but I can take whichever ones you would like to see.  I think I did a reveal on this bag also.





Thank you!  That is pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Same here.  They locked me out of FOS over a year ago when they were accusing high-volume buyers of being resellers.  UM...what?   I never even BUY off of Ebay, let alone sell.   So whatever.  I haven't kept up with FOS except for seeing what other people buy, and I haven't been to a Coach outlet in over a year even though there are 2 of them within 45 minutes of me.
> 
> If there is a bag I really want I wait on a department store sale or call my Coach boutique store to see if they will price match.  Over the years I have known my favorite boutique SA and the store manager, and they always treat me well.  If not for them, I'd never return to that store, either.
> 
> It's just disgusting they way they promoted the original Borough, not allowing ANY discounts.  They wouldn't even let their own SAs get the _employee_ discount on the stupid bag...now they are in the outlets and on FOS.  If I didn't like their stuff so much their "business model" would turn me away from their shenanigans for good.





I emailed them once in the very beginning to find out why I had been locked out and got the standard reply.  I never bothered to ask again after that.  Luckily I have access to Dillards and Belk, so most of my purchases have been through the sales there.  And I've found the occasional delete at the outlets.  But Dillards and Belk get most of my money.  


I'm with you - if I didn't like the bags so darned much, I wouldn't bother with them at all.  Coach was the first line I fell in love with.  But now I've been bitten by the Dooney bug, so I've been working on getting the bags I want from Dooney.




Coach did the same thing when they first introduced Phoebe.  No discounts, not included in PCE, and now they've been at the outlets for awhile and on clearance at the department stores.  Crazy Coach.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I emailed them once in the very beginning to find out why I had been locked out and got the standard reply.  I never bothered to ask again after that.  Luckily I have access to Dillards and Belk, so most of my purchases have been through the sales there.  And I've found the occasional delete at the outlets.  But Dillards and Belk get most of my money.
> 
> I'm with you - if I didn't like the bags so darned much, I wouldn't bother with them at all.  Coach was the first line I fell in love with.  But now I've been bitten by the Dooney bug, so I've been working on getting the bags I want from Dooney.
> 
> *Coach did the same thing when they first introduced Phoebe.  No discounts, not included in PCE, and now they've been at the outlets for awhile and on clearance at the department stores. * Crazy Coach.



That was one more DUMB thing about the Phoebe...many posters said they couldn't use a PCE on Phoebe, but I was able to from the first release.   I bought two Phoebes with PCEs.      I remember some people being upset because some with PCE were honored when theirs were not.   Coach really excels in pissing off their customers.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> That was one more DUMB thing about the Phoebe...many posters said they couldn't use a PCE on Phoebe, but I was able to from the first release.   I bought two Phoebes with PCEs.   *   I remember some people being upset because some with PCE were honored when theirs were not.   Coach really excels in pissing off their customers.*


*
* 


I remember that too.  There were a lot of posts about that.  Lots of upset tpf'ers.  I have several Phoebes and all of them have been purchased on clearance.  None at full price.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I remember that too.  There were a lot of posts about that.  Lots of upset tpf'ers.  I have several Phoebes and all of them have been purchased on clearance.  None at full price.



I can't remember the last time I paid full price for a Coach; I think it was the criss-cross Lindsey 2 or 3 years ago.   That was before I became "Coach Savvy" and realized I was a chump when 2 months later they were at the outlet for 65% off.     Now I can always manage to finagle a deal somehow.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I can't remember the last time I paid full price for a Coach; I think it was the criss-cross Lindsey 2 or 3 years ago.   That was before I became "Coach Savvy" and realized I was a chump when 2 months later they were at the outlet for 65% off.     Now I can always manage to finagle a deal somehow.





I don't think I've ever paid FP for a Coach either.  I have for one MK and one Flo on easy pay from QVC.  Everything else has been on sale or clearance.


ETA:  And what's crazy, is that I recently found a Medium Cognac Candace at TJ Maxx for half price.  Score!  I may have squealed a bit when I found that beauty.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I don't think I've ever paid FP for a Coach either.  I have for one MK and one Flo on easy pay from QVC.  Everything else has been on sale or clearance.
> 
> 
> ETA:  And what's crazy, is that I recently found a Medium Cognac Candace at TJ Maxx for half price.  Score!  I may have squealed a bit when I found that beauty.




With many bags comes great power and resourcefulness.....congrats!


----------



## flik

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I don't think I've ever paid FP for a Coach either.  I have for one MK and one Flo on easy pay from QVC.  Everything else has been on sale or clearance. ETA:  And what's crazy, is that I recently found a Medium Cognac Candace at TJ Maxx for half price.  Score!  I may have squealed a bit when I found that beauty.



True, sometimes the "purse gods" are there for you. The same has happened to me. Found a regular cognac legacy duffle at Macys for 70% + 20% off and a large black pebbled borough at Bloomingdale's for 65% off. I don't think FOS can beat those prices.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

flik said:


> True, sometimes the "purse gods" are there for you. The same has happened to me. Found a regular cognac legacy duffle at Macys for 70% + 20% off and a large black pebbled borough at Bloomingdale's for 65% off. I don't think FOS can beat those prices.





Great scores!!  


I am very lucky sometimes in what I find.  That's why I don't sweat it much if I don't always get the super duper clearance prices on everything.  I think it all evens itself out in the end, lol.  I'm happy as long as it's not full price.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I am very lucky sometimes in what I find.  That's why I don't sweat it much if I don't always get the super duper clearance prices on everything.  I think it all evens itself out in the end, lol.  I'm happy as long as it's not full price.


Ditto.  Plus, I get tired of always "chasing the deal."   My time is worth more to me than a few bucks.


----------



## elbgrl

Coach ticked me off earlier this summer when they locked me out of FOS, and then took away the PCEs.  I live only about 15 minutes away from an outlet, but they never have many full priced bags, only MFF so I rarely go there.  Oh well, not crazy about the new bags anyway though, I loved the old Madison line.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Ditto.  Plus, I get tired of always "chasing the deal."   My time is worth more to me than a few bucks.


 

Exactly.  I agree completely.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ending the work week with Olive Carlyle
View attachment 2781642

View attachment 2781644


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ending the work week with Olive Carlyle
> View attachment 2781642
> 
> View attachment 2781644




I love that bag NAC! The color...the hardware....  So pretty! Looks great!


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ending the work week with Olive Carlyle
> View attachment 2781642
> 
> View attachment 2781644





Love this bag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I love that bag NAC! The color...the hardware....  So pretty! Looks great!





jenn805 said:


> Love this bag





Thanks y'all!  I love this bag too!  I wasn't sure how I'd feel about the flap across the middle, but I don't even notice it.  I also love the combo of the bag color and the gunmetal hardware.  So pretty.


And I also love the price I paid, lol.  This is one of those times I caught the extra % clearance at Dillards.  Happy Dance!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ending the work week with Olive Carlyle
> View attachment 2781642
> 
> View attachment 2781644



Love that one, NAC!   Great way to end the week!   I love my brindle carlyle...and it was my "bargain bag", too!   ($157...yeah.)   I don't usually fall into the best sales, so I'll take it.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ending the work week with Olive Carlyle
> View attachment 2781642
> 
> View attachment 2781644


Love this bag & color  NAC , she goes great with your outfit.


----------



## Twoboyz

I have zero willpower! I'm at the mall getting vitamins and found this in the coach outlet. I want it! It's 50% off but pricey. What do you guys think?


----------



## tlo

Omg!!!  Gorgeous!!!  Get it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Omg!!!  Gorgeous!!!  Get it!!!!!!!!




You guys are not keeping me strong!  I'm going to cave!  Got my vitamins but I'm heading right back to the coach store.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> You guys are not keeping me strong!  I'm going to cave!  Got my vitamins but I'm heading right back to the coach store.



Good for you!!  That is a gorgeous bag!!!

I stopped by my Coach outlet the other day and they didn't have anything.

I'm headed out of town tomorrow and they have a Dooney outlet!  I'm so excited!!!!  I may have to check it every day!!!

Now, go get your Coach!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm walking there....getting closer....help... Oh no I'm toast! 
Have fun on your trip and Dooney shopping!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I have zero willpower! I'm at the mall getting vitamins and found this in the coach outlet. I want it! It's 50% off but pricey. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2781834



   She's beautiful, TB!!   Looks similar to my Crosby satchels.   GET HER!!!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I'm walking there....getting closer....help... Oh no I'm toast!
> Have fun on your trip and Dooney shopping!



OH GOODIE!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> I have zero willpower! I'm at the mall getting vitamins and found this in the coach outlet. I want it! It's 50% off but pricey. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2781834


Trying to figure out what bag this is?  At first I thought it was a Smythe, but it's different.  Is it a mink color?  Details please!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Trying to figure out what bag this is?  At first I thought it was a Smythe, but it's different.  Is it a mink color?  Details please!





Cate, what's the style number on the creed?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

And that bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cate, what's the style number on the creed?


I don't know, that's what I'm wondering!  TB is at the outlet, not me!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that one, NAC!   Great way to end the week!   I love my brindle carlyle...and it was my "bargain bag", too!   ($157...yeah.)   I don't usually fall into the best sales, so I'll take it.


Thanks!  Ohhhh, your deal was a little better than mine!  You go girl!  Mine was $192 before tax.  And I was tickled to pay that! 



hopi said:


> Love this bag & color  NAC , she goes great with your outfit.



Thanks!!  I love everything about this bag.  Makes me happy when I carry her, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> I don't know, that's what I'm wondering!  TB is at the outlet, not me!





LOL!  Oops!  My bad!  I lost track of who was where!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I have zero willpower! I'm at the mall getting vitamins and found this in the coach outlet. I want it! It's 50% off but pricey. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2781834





Did you get her?


----------



## MiaBorsa

:snack:


----------



## Twoboyz

TLO, NAC, Cate, and CFC,  yes!!!!!!  She's in my closet. Lol. Sorry I went straight home after the dirty deed. I think I had a hot flash while I was in line to pay.  

The style # is F33805. It says IM/Graphite. Col Exotic Satchel
9H00109293. She is gorgeous!

Edited: to add Cate. Sorry!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> TLO, NAC, and CFC,  yes!!!!!!  She's in my closet. Lol. Sorry I went straight home after the dirty deed. I think I had a hot flash while I was in line to pay.
> 
> The style # is F33805. It says IM/Graphite. Col Exotic Satchel
> 9H00109293. She is gorgeous!



WOOHOO!!!  Congrats TB!!  I hope you enjoy the heck out of her!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Here she is without the store lights. I love the gold hardware and the slight sheen of the graphite color. Just my size....


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> WOOHOO!!!  Congrats TB!!  I hope you enjoy the heck out of her!!!!




Thanks T! I will. I'm so excited.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Stunning, TB!!    Now that she's home, I see that she's more "satchely" than I thought from the store pic.  Absolutely beautiful!   Congrats and enjoy her!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning, TB!!    Now that she's home, I see that she's more "satchely" than I thought from the store pic.  Absolutely beautiful!   Congrats and enjoy her!




Thanks Sarah! Yes she is a true satchel. Very slouchy, so when she was hanging it stretched her out a little. The strap is a nice shorter shoulder strap length with a generous drop. Just perfect!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah! Yes she is a true satchel. Very slouchy, so when she was hanging it stretched her out a little. The strap is a nice shorter shoulder strap length with a generous drop. Just perfect!


I'll keep an eye out for a mod shot!   She has those cute "ears" like the Kristin bags.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is without the store lights. I love the gold hardware and the slight sheen of the graphite color. Just my size....
> 
> View attachment 2781903




The vitamin store is next door to Coach  really - note to self use under pressure


She is a stunner TB , I love it. Congrats on such a great find. Now that's the way to start a weekend.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T! I will. I'm so excited.



That bag is worth being excited over!!  Good for you!!  I'm so glad you went back and got her!!

And she looks even better at home!!  Simply Stunning!!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> TLO, NAC, Cate, and CFC,  yes!!!!!!  She's in my closet. Lol. Sorry I went straight home after the dirty deed. I think I had a hot flash while I was in line to pay.
> 
> The style # is F33805. It says IM/Graphite. Col Exotic Satchel
> 9H00109293. She is gorgeous!
> 
> Edited: to add Cate. Sorry!




yay! You got it!



Twoboyz said:


> Here she is without the store lights. I love the gold hardware and the slight sheen of the graphite color. Just my size....
> 
> View attachment 2781903




She's gorgeous! 


What was the price, if you don't mind?


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> The vitamin store is next door to Coach  really - note to self use under pressure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a stunner TB , I love it. Congrats on such a great find. Now that's the way to start a weekend.




Thanks Hopi! Yes, it's in the same mall. It's my excuse to go there. Lol. 
Now if DS can shake this stomach virus and actually go to homecoming tomorrow, my weekend will be complete!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is without the store lights. I love the gold hardware and the slight sheen of the graphite color. Just my size....
> 
> View attachment 2781903



Beautiful TB!

Will there be a Coach obsession  - er fascination now?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> yay! You got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> What was the price, if you don't mind?




Thanks MaryBel! This was a pricey one. $558 @ 50% off. So $279 and $304 out the door. Yikes! When it's love it's love right?


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> That bag is worth being excited over!!  Good for you!!  I'm so glad you went back and got her!!
> 
> 
> 
> And she looks even better at home!!  Simply Stunning!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks T!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll keep an eye out for a mod shot!   She has those cute "ears" like the Kristin bags.




Here you go Sarah.  I love the cute ears!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be a Coach obsession  - er fascination now?




Thanks E! Um...er... Maybe  I told myself I'd stop buying other brands because I never carry them, but this bag is so pretty! I couldn't resist.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> TLO, NAC, Cate, and CFC,  yes!!!!!!  She's in my closet. Lol. Sorry I went straight home after the dirty deed. I think I had a hot flash while I was in line to pay.
> 
> The style # is F33805. It says IM/Graphite. Col Exotic Satchel
> 9H00109293. She is gorgeous!
> 
> Edited: to add Cate. Sorry!




Yay! You got her!!  So happy for you, congrats!!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel! This was a pricey one. $558 @ 50% off. So $279 and $304 out the door. Yikes! When it's love it's love right?




Wow, it is pricey! But I agree, when it's love, it's love!
Keep your receipt in your wallet just in case they reduce the price. You can get a price adjustment if it goes lower in the next 14 days. You don't even have to take the bag to the store, just the receipt, so if you go again soon, check the price just in case.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Here you go Sarah.  I love the cute ears!
> View attachment 2782016
> 
> View attachment 2782017





Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here you go Sarah.  I love the cute ears!
> View attachment 2782016
> 
> View attachment 2782017



OMG!  How cute is she???   Now that I see her "on", she looks a lot like Juliette!!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Here you go Sarah.  I love the cute ears!
> View attachment 2782016
> 
> View attachment 2782017



OMG!!  It looks gorgeous on you TB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!  How cute is she???   Now that I see her "on", she looks a lot like Juliette!!





Yes it does, also like the older Sabrinas and Ashleys!


Loving your Juliette btw, the color is TDF! I say perfect for this weekend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yes it does, also like the older Sabrinas and Ashleys!
> 
> 
> Loving your Juliette btw, the color is TDF! I say perfect for this weekend!



Sometimes I forget how fabulous some of my older bags are.    I never owned any of the old Sabrinas nor Ashleys.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Here you go Sarah.  I love the cute ears!
> View attachment 2782016
> 
> View attachment 2782017



She's hot,  She gives out attitude.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Sometimes I forget how fabulous some of my older bags are.    I never owned any of the old Sabrinas nor Ashleys.




Oh yeah, you have many fabulous bags in your closet!

I only have one Ashley in turquoise. The Sabrinas were in and out before my time!
The Ashley I got was just by chance. I was leaving the outlet once (empty handed I think) when I saw the SA at the register putting the Ashley in the box behind the register. I think somebody had just returned her. The color caught my eye and as I was about to go and ask, I see the SA walking with it, so I followed her. As soon as she put it on the shelf, I grabbed it, posed with it and decided she needed to come home with me.


Then I found more but they were the smaller size which is too small for me. The Large one I have is about the same size as Juliette!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I have zero willpower! I'm at the mall getting vitamins and found this in the coach outlet. I want it! It's 50% off but pricey. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2781834


Beautiful


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!



Now that bag that bag "ain't nothing but downright CLASSY." Beauty at it's best! &#127802;


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I have zero willpower! I'm at the mall getting vitamins and found this in the coach outlet. I want it! It's 50% off but pricey. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2781834
> 
> 
> I know I am late to the party, but Absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yay! You got her!!  So happy for you, congrats!!




Thanks NAC!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Wow, it is pricey! But I agree, when it's love, it's love!
> Keep your receipt in your wallet just in case they reduce the price. You can get a price adjustment if it goes lower in the next 14 days. You don't even have to take the bag to the store, just the receipt, so if you go again soon, check the price just in case.




Thanks MaryBel. I didn't know that. I'll go back before 14 days just to check. Heaven forbid I find another bag! She said they were new arrivals so I suspect it probably won't be lower but it's worth a shot and an excuse to go back! I think I want a cute charm I saw there anyway. It was that fuzzy cute bear face looking key chain. So cute.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!  How cute is she???   Now that I see her "on", she looks a lot like Juliette!!




Yes it sure does!  I love that metallic! Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> OMG!!  It looks gorgeous on you TB!!!!!!!!!




Thanks T! You're so sweet.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> She's hot,  She gives out attitude.




Thanks Hopi! Lord knows I need attitude! I'm a rule follower....  it's a good thing I guess, but not always exciting.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful




Thanks C!  Did you get more goodies at the outlet today! Did you go?


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero willpower! I'm at the mall getting vitamins and found this in the coach outlet. I want it! It's 50% off but pricey. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2781834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am late to the party, but Absolutely GORGEOUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GG!
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

Pixie RN said:


> Now that bag that bag "ain't nothing but downright CLASSY." Beauty at it's best! &#127802;




Thanks Pixie!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is without the store lights. I love the gold hardware and the slight sheen of the graphite color. Just my size....
> 
> View attachment 2781903





Twoboyz said:


> Here you go Sarah.  I love the cute ears!
> View attachment 2782016
> 
> View attachment 2782017



Absolutely gorgeous!  She looks great on you too!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!  How cute is she???   Now that I see her "on", she looks a lot like Juliette!!



I agree!  That's what I thought of when I saw the picture.  Too bad they discontinued Juliette. Although I have managed to get three.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  She looks great on you too!  Congrats!




Thanks NAC!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I agree!  That's what I thought of when I saw the picture.  Too bad they discontinued Juliette. *Although I have managed to get three.*






Loved Juliette also, such a perfect bag, I only had one it was the pleated patent pink and my niece had such a heart attack over the bag ended up giving it to her.  She shows her off like a first born child, how can you not love that someone enjoys a bag that much.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Juliette also, such a perfect bag, I only had one it was the pleated patent pink and my niece had such a heart attack over the bag ended up giving it to her.  She shows her off like a first born child, how can you not love that someone enjoys a bag that much.




I love it! That was very nice of you.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Juliette also, such a perfect bag, I only had one it was the pleated patent pink and my niece had such a heart attack over the bag ended up giving it to her.  She shows her off like a first born child, how can you not love that someone enjoys a bag that much.




I have that one too!  And the black patent pleated. I recently found the cognac at the outlet and snatched her up so quick!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Loved Juliette also, such a perfect bag, I only had one it was the pleated patent pink and my niece had such a heart attack over the bag ended up giving it to her.  She shows her off like a first born child, how can you not love that someone enjoys a bag that much.



I bought that one from the online FOS, but I ended up returning it because mine seemed more coral-colored than pink.   I also bought the red patent from FOS and it's a gorgeous little bag; I think Marybel got one of those, too.    My favorite one is the metallic, though.

Here's a pic of the trio; you can see the tags are still on the pleated pink (or whatever color that is, lol)...


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought that one from the online FOS, but I ended up returning it because mine seemed more coral-colored than pink.   I also bought the red patent from FOS and it's a gorgeous little bag; I think Marybel got one of those, too.    My favorite one is the metallic, though.
> 
> Here's a pic of the trio; you can see the tags are still on the pleated pink (or whatever color that is, lol)...




I remember when you got that pink, you tried so hard 
you just could not do it
your  stepped outside the box big with the metallic and red
it was a big moment on the boards
the red was actually at L&T for awhile as it appeared on FOS
it was so tempting.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> I remember when you got that pink, you tried so hard
> you just could not do it
> your  stepped outside the box big with the metallic and red
> it was a big moment on the boards
> the red was actually at L&T for awhile as it appeared on FOS
> it was so tempting.



Actually metallic and red are not unusual for me; I have always had a couple of them.  It's the PINK that I couldn't deal with.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Actually metallic and red are not unusual for me; I have always had a couple of them.  *It's the PINK that I couldn't deal with.   *


*
*

I know!

Anyway,  love both of yours and really wish they would find some in that infamous vault of theirs.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I'm walking there....getting closer....help... Oh no I'm toast!
> Have fun on your trip and Dooney shopping!



&#128517;&#128514;

Sorry, I can't help.

I always wished for rolled double handled totes.

Looks like you bagged yourself the perfect tote, TB.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought that one from the online FOS, but I ended up returning it because mine seemed more coral-colored than pink.   I also bought the red patent from FOS and it's a gorgeous little bag; I think Marybel got one of those, too.    My favorite one is the metallic, though.
> 
> Here's a pic of the trio; you can see the tags are still on the pleated pink (or whatever color that is, lol)...



Oh love me some Juliettes!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought that one from the online FOS, but I ended up returning it because mine seemed more coral-colored than pink.   I also bought the red patent from FOS and it's a gorgeous little bag; I think Marybel got one of those, too.    My favorite one is the metallic, though.
> 
> Here's a pic of the trio; you can see the tags are still on the pleated pink (or whatever color that is, lol)...




Lovely trio!
And yes, you are correct, I have the patent crimson and also the pleated in the black snake. I also got the Lindsey in the same leather (like your tobacco Sarah) but I ended up returning Lindsey.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Lovely trio!
> And yes, you are correct, I have the patent crimson and also the *pleated in the black *snake. I also got the Lindsey in the same leather (like your tobacco Sarah) but I ended up returning Lindsey.



Yes I remember that picture, that is one stunning bag, so jealous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Lovely trio!
> And yes, you are correct, I have the patent crimson and also the pleated in the black snake. I also got the Lindsey in the same leather (like your tobacco Sarah) but I ended up returning Lindsey.



Thanks for reminding me about the tobacco Lindsey.  Must closet dive, BRB.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I bought that one from the online FOS, but I ended up returning it because mine seemed more coral-colored than pink.   I also bought the red patent from FOS and it's a gorgeous little bag; I think Marybel got one of those, too.    My favorite one is the metallic, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the trio; you can see the tags are still on the pleated pink (or whatever color that is, lol)...




Pretty!! I love that red patent!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Pretty!! I love that red patent!



Thanks, TB.   Here's a better pic, from when she was brand new...






She's a great holiday bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB.   Here's a better pic, from when she was brand new...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a great holiday bag.




O-M-G Stunning! Thanks for the picture  I really love Coach's patent, how shiny and soft it is.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today, I pulled out a bag that has not seen the light of day for a while.

NS Ocelot Tote. One of the few Coach factory bags I like. 

View attachment 2783339

View attachment 2783343


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today, I pulled out a bag that has not seen the light of day for a while.
> 
> NS Ocelot Tote. One of the few Coach factory bags I like.
> 
> View attachment 2783339
> 
> View attachment 2783343



Wild woman!&#128522;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> Wild woman!&#128522;




LOL!! Thanks!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today, I pulled out a bag that has not seen the light of day for a while.
> 
> NS Ocelot Tote. One of the few Coach factory bags I like.
> 
> View attachment 2783339
> 
> View attachment 2783343




Loved these ocelot bags  they are hot. Don't think I have saw this tote, its a great shape.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today, I pulled out a bag that has not seen the light of day for a while.
> 
> NS Ocelot Tote. One of the few Coach factory bags I like.
> 
> View attachment 2783339
> 
> View attachment 2783343




Love the color and that leopard... Or is that cheetah?  Either way love it!


----------



## elisian

Two non-Dooney favorites -- very different, but both are brown! My Burberry crossbody, a gift from my mother, which I sadly don't have with me right now -- it's in storage --






-- and my amazing handmade leather satchel, from Mexico, which unfortunately has darkened with age past its gorgeous rust-gold prime into a true brown  This bag is the one on which I get the very most comments, including from men.





The Burberry is a tiny thing, about 9 inches long and 3 inches thick -- and the no-name leather messenger is a gorgeous full-size satchel, like the Oxford satchels that were so popular a couple years ago, except with handmade-chic woven stitching and amazing embossing! I do wish the leather were slightly more even and the stitching/embossing more even, but the raw goofiness of this bag is part of what gives it charm. You can really see how this bag was made from a cow.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Loved these ocelot bags  they are hot. Don't think I have saw this tote, its a great shape.





Twoboyz said:


> Love the color and that leopard... Or is that cheetah?  Either way love it!



Thank you Hopi and Twoboyz!  There was just something about the combo of the ocelot and the red leather that spoke to me with this bag. Even tonight it's a tall bag, the shape molds to your side as you wear it.  Very comfortable to carry.


----------



## Twoboyz

elisian said:


> Two non-Dooney favorites -- very different, but both are brown! My Burberry crossbody, a gift from my mother, which I sadly don't have with me right now -- it's in storage --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- and my amazing handmade leather satchel, from Mexico, which unfortunately has darkened with age past its gorgeous rust-gold prime into a true brown  This bag is the one on which I get the very most comments, including from men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Burberry is a tiny thing, about 9 inches long and 3 inches thick -- and the no-name leather messenger is a gorgeous full-size satchel, like the Oxford satchels that were so popular a couple years ago, except with handmade-chic woven stitching and amazing embossing! I do wish the leather were slightly more even and the stitching/embossing more even, but the raw goofiness of this bag is part of what gives it charm. You can really see how this bag was made from a cow.




Hi there Elisian! The photo links seem to be broken. I can't open them. They sound great though.


----------



## elisian

Twoboyz said:


> Hi there Elisian! The photo links seem to be broken. I can't open them. They sound great though.



Oh NO, why am I so bad as using this forum? They show up for me. Maybe as attachments?


----------



## Twoboyz

elisian said:


> Oh NO, why am I so bad as using this forum? They show up for me. Maybe as attachments?




Thanks for reposting the pictures. Man these are gorgeous! They are both so different and beautiful. I really love the peek of Burberry plaid in that little Burberry bag. There is a Burberry outlet in my local mall, but I've never been in there. I think I'll check it out.  That handmade bag is really gorgeous and I love it's story. I can see why both men and women would love this bag. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Camel/Pink Scarlet Preston
View attachment 2784008

View attachment 2784009


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Camel/Pink Scarlet Preston
> View attachment 2784008
> 
> View attachment 2784009




I love this color combo. It's perfect for Breast Cancer Awareness month. You look great!


----------



## Nebo

elisian said:


> Oh NO, why am I so bad as using this forum? They show up for me. Maybe as attachments?


 Thank you for reposting. Yes, add photps as attachments  and it should be fine. Both bags  are gorgeous. I love the custom made one.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Camel/Pink Scarlet Preston
> View attachment 2784008
> 
> View attachment 2784009



Lady, I love, love your fashion sense. The little things you do to pull the look together.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elisian said:


> Oh NO, why am I so bad as using this forum? They show up for me. Maybe as attachments?



Very pretty bags!   Thanks for reposting the pics.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Camel/Pink Scarlet Preston
> View attachment 2784008
> 
> View attachment 2784009



Nice!   I love your cardigan...those cuffs are adorable.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I love this color combo. It's perfect for Breast Cancer Awareness month. You look great!


Thanks!!  So true - the pink scarlet trim is perfect for that. 



Nebo said:


> Thank you for reposting. Yes, add photps as attachments  and it should be fine. Both bags  are gorgeous. I love the custom made one.
> 
> * Lady, I love, love your fashion sense. The little things you do to pull the look together.*





How sweet, thank you!!  You have just made my day! 



MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   I love your cardigan...those cuffs are adorable.


Thanks!  I'm pretty sure this was a clearance find from Belk or Dillards or someplace like that, lol.


----------



## elisian

thank you so much, everyone!  especially for your patience on my newbie forum-fail!

*nutsaboutcoach* I love that bag's style. I can never pull off pink just right and you do it beautifully!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Camel/Pink Scarlet Preston
> View attachment 2784008
> 
> View attachment 2784009



My favorite Preston
This was the bag I wanted on FOS, I don't know why I did press submit. LOVE it
It looks wonderful on you.
I may have to get this
IS is still an easy carry without have drop down handles?


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today, I pulled out a bag that has not seen the light of day for a while.
> 
> NS Ocelot Tote. *One of the few Coach factory bags I like*.
> 
> View attachment 2783339
> 
> View attachment 2783343




I agree with you! When I saw this print, I knew I had to get one. So pretty!
Twins on the fob....and almost on the bag, I have the hobo.


----------



## MaryBel

elisian said:


> Oh NO, why am I so bad as using this forum? They show up for me. Maybe as attachments?





Both of them are gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Camel/Pink Scarlet Preston
> View attachment 2784008
> 
> View attachment 2784009




Twins! So, love it!
Love your cardigan too!  I too love the cuffs on it!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> My favorite Preston
> This was the bag I wanted on FOS, I don't know why I did press submit. LOVE it
> It looks wonderful on you.
> I may have to get this
> IS is still an easy carry without have drop down handles?




Hopi, you must get this bag. I love the leather in these Prestons, completely awesome!
I didn't have any trouble when carrying mine with the shoulder strap.


----------



## MaryBel

Another closet dive. This one was still with tags too 
MKors Bedford shoulder bag in Iris. Love the color!


----------



## MaryBel

Just got my RM amorous studded satchel. It's a bit smaller than expected but I think she's staying.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Another closet dive. This one was still with tags too
> MKors Bedford shoulder bag in Iris. Love the color!





MaryBel said:


> Just got my RM amorous studded satchel. It's a bit smaller than expected but I think she's staying.



WOWs for both
the Iris color is mesmerizing.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> WOWs for both
> the Iris color is mesmerizing.




Thanks Hopi!
I'm loving this Iris color too! Got this bag about a year ago. Don't know why I never carried it.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Another closet dive. This one was still with tags too
> MKors Bedford shoulder bag in Iris. Love the color!



I love that color too MB!!  It's gorgeous!  I love the Bedford line!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Just got my RM amorous studded satchel. It's a bit smaller than expected but I think she's staying.



Congrats!!  That bag is so pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Another closet dive. This one was still with tags too
> MKors Bedford shoulder bag in Iris. Love the color!





MaryBel said:


> Just got my RM amorous studded satchel. It's a bit smaller than expected but I think she's staying.



Great bags, MB!   I'll bet you have more than a few with tags!!


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> I love that color too MB!!  It's gorgeous!  I love the Bedford line!






tlo said:


> Congrats!!  That bag is so pretty!




Thanks T!



MiaBorsa said:


> Great bags, MB!   I'll bet you have more than a few with tags!!





Thanks Sarah!
I suppose you know because of personal experience, right?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Just got my RM amorous studded satchel. It's a bit smaller than expected but I think she's staying.



Hi MB!

I love the studs! In fact, I love all the hardware on this bag!


Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I love the studs! In fact, I love all the hardware on this bag!
> 
> 
> Congrats!





Hey GF! 


Thanks! It has really pretty hw. I love the look! That's why I think she's staying.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Another closet dive. *This one was still with tags too *
> MKors Bedford shoulder bag in Iris. Love the color!



Another beauty!

If you ever want to open a business just post hours on your closet. The bags are tagged and ready to sell!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Another beauty!
> 
> If you ever want to open a business just post hours on your closet. The bags are tagged and ready to sell!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Another beauty!
> 
> *If you ever want to open a business just post hours on your closet. The bags are tagged and ready to sell!*


*
*


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Another closet dive. This one was still with tags too
> MKors Bedford shoulder bag in Iris. Love the color!




I love the color too!! So pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Just got my RM amorous studded satchel. It's a bit smaller than expected but I think she's staying.




Love the studs MaryBel! Really cool bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Still in Coach today. I did a little closet diving of my own and Zebra Phoebe caught my eye. 
View attachment 2785063

View attachment 2785065


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Coach today. I did a little closet diving of my own and Zebra Phoebe caught my eye.
> View attachment 2785063
> 
> View attachment 2785065



Love me some Phoebe!!  She looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## elbgrl

Miss Isabelle in the airport traveling to Philly.&#128516;


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Another beauty!
> 
> If you ever want to open a business just post hours on your closet. The bags are tagged and ready to sell!




yep, that's true, but I don't see it happening


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I love the color too!! So pretty.




Thank you! 



Twoboyz said:


> Love the studs MaryBel! Really cool bag.




Thanks! That's what I love of it too, the studs and the zippers on the edges.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Coach today. I did a little closet diving of my own and Zebra Phoebe caught my eye.
> View attachment 2785063
> 
> View attachment 2785065





Twins!
I love the whole look! You are so good at coordinating your outfit with your bag!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Miss Isabelle in the airport traveling to Philly.&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2785117




One of my favorite bags! 
Have a nice flight!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Miss Isabelle in the airport traveling to Philly.&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2785117



   Love Izzy!!   Have fun, Rosie!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh how I love a good price-match.      My bargain black Coach Soft Borough arrived this morning!      She's perfect and warehouse-fresh.      I would have preferred goldtone hardware but for this price I won't quibble.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh how I love a good price-match.      My bargain black Coach Soft Borough arrived this morning!      She's perfect and warehouse-fresh.      I would have preferred goldtone hardware but for this price I won't quibble.






I loooove it!  congrats!
I want mine


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love me some Phoebe!!  She looks perfect with your outfit!


Thank you!  Me too!  I have more than a few Pheebs in my closet, lol.  



MaryBel said:


> Twins!
> I love the whole look! You are so good at coordinating your outfit with your bag!




Thank you! You just made my day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Miss Isabelle in the airport traveling to Philly.&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2785117





Love!!  Can't beat a classic black bag.  Have a fun and safe trip!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh how I love a good price-match.      My bargain black Coach Soft Borough arrived this morning!      She's perfect and warehouse-fresh.      I would have preferred goldtone hardware but for this price I won't quibble.





Awesome!!  She's a beauty!  Congrats!!


Please keep your fingers crossed I get a good one tomorrow, when she's delivered.  Mine is coming from a store, so I'm hoping she's in good shape.  If not, that baby is going back, pronto.


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Coach today. I did a little closet diving of my own and Zebra Phoebe caught my eye.
> View attachment 2785063
> 
> View attachment 2785065



Coach does s zebra so well!

Pretty horsey.&#128522;


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> yep, that's true, but I don't see it happening



I don't either! Just like most of us you'll pull each of those beauties out when the time is right and you'll love carrying them!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Coach today. I did a little closet diving of my own and Zebra Phoebe caught my eye.
> View attachment 2785063
> 
> View attachment 2785065




Great "catch" of the day!   This is the bag that started my zebra obsession again a few months ago.  I finally moved on....and now it's back!

I love your bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> Coach does s zebra so well!
> 
> Pretty horsey.&#128522;




Thanks!!  I love that, 'pretty horsey'.  




RuedeNesle said:


> Great "catch" of the day!   This is the bag that started my zebra obsession again a few months ago.  I finally moved on....and now it's back!
> 
> I love your bag!





Thanks!!  I need to closet dive more often.  I forget until I pull out a certain bag, how much I love it.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Coach today. I did a little closet diving of my own and Zebra Phoebe caught my eye.
> View attachment 2785063
> 
> View attachment 2785065



NAC 
This is my favorite Zebra pattern ever, it looks great on you , Go it in the Madison satchel, it is a bit small side for me so it is only an occasional carry.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I loooove it!  congrats!
> I want mine


    Thanks MB.  I know you will love yours when she gets there.




NutsAboutCoach said:


> Awesome!!  She's a beauty!  Congrats!!
> 
> Please keep your fingers crossed I get a good one tomorrow, when she's delivered.  Mine is coming from a store, so I'm hoping she's in good shape.  If not, that baby is going back, pronto.


  Thanks, girl.   I'm sure yours will be perfect, too!   I can't wait for you to get her.


----------



## lovethatduck

Just wanted to post thes Zac Posen bags from Neiman Marcus Last Call from last night's outing at the Woodbury Premium Outlets.  

They caught me eye, grey and 30% of lowest tag price.   

No, I didn't get either.

Waiting for the Dooney store to reopen.


----------



## elisian

lovethatduck said:


> Just wanted to post thes Zac Posen bags from Neiman Marcus Last Call from last night's outing at the Woodbury Premium Outlets.
> 
> They caught me eye, grey and 30% of lowest tag price.
> 
> No, I didn't get either.
> 
> Waiting for the Dooney store to reopen.


@lovethatduck-
WOW that is beautiful. I think I am in love with that Zac bag...


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Miss Isabelle in the airport traveling to Philly.&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2785117



Isabelle is the best bag in the world to travel with, such an easy carry, lightweight and pretty.  Have a great trip Rosie!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh how I love a good price-match.      My bargain black Coach Soft Borough arrived this morning!    * She's perfect and **]warehouse-fresh*.      I would have preferred goldtone hardware but for this price I won't quibble.



Those words give me goosebumps - this bag so lovely - Coach just does black so well, she is stunning,  Your UPS  comes early.  Your pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Coach today. I did a little closet diving of my own and Zebra Phoebe caught my eye.
> View attachment 2785063
> 
> View attachment 2785065




Oohhhh! So pretty!  I love Coach's brown zebra print.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Miss Isabelle in the airport traveling to Philly.&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2785117




Love it E!  Hope you had a good trip.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh how I love a good price-match.      My bargain black Coach Soft Borough arrived this morning!      She's perfect and warehouse-fresh.      I would have preferred goldtone hardware but for this price I won't quibble.




She's a beauty! I have to say it looked packaged so nicely and I love Coach's black dust bags. They look very classy. Enjoy your lovely new Borough!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Just wanted to post thes Zac Posen bags from Neiman Marcus Last Call from last night's outing at the Woodbury Premium Outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> They caught me eye, grey and 30% of lowest tag price.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't get either.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the Dooney store to reopen.




Those are so taylored and classy. Love them!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Those words give me goosebumps - this bag so lovely - Coach just does black so well, she is stunning,  Your UPS  comes early.  Your pictures are beautiful.


 Thanks, hopi.  Actually my UPS guy always comes LATE, but Coach sent my package via overnight shipping so it was to be delivered before 10:30 am.  




Twoboyz said:


> She's a beauty! I have to say it looked packaged so nicely and I love Coach's black dust bags. They look very classy. Enjoy your lovely new Borough!


Thanks, TB.  The black dustbags are new this year.


----------



## Ahiko

My favorite non-Dooney would have to be the DKNY Nappa Convertible Crossbody/Shoulder bag in black!

I use it when I only need to carry my keys, phone, J.Crew magic wallet, a compact and lipstick. (:

I've taken it with me clubbing a few times, too, when I don't feel like carrying a wristlet.

It's a cute little Chanel knockoff, but it fits my budget and I adore it.


----------



## elisian

.


----------



## elisian

I love the Chanel inspiration! Of course some will say "knockoff" but that's like saying every trench is a knockoff of Burberry... every light bulb is a knockoff of Edison's first... or, worse, every European language is a knockoff of Latin.  Fashion evolves, you're in the next generation 

So, I don't own this bag yet but my finger's on the trigger button. Only a look at credit card statements is stopping me. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...Suede-Leather-Made-In-Italy-718-/191383198529

I might go after a leather model in the end - suede's deadly. But SO beautiful...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> Just wanted to post thes Zac Posen bags from Neiman Marcus Last Call from last night's outing at the Woodbury Premium Outlets.
> 
> They caught me eye, grey and 30% of lowest tag price.
> 
> No, I didn't get either.
> 
> Waiting for the Dooney store to reopen.


 

Oh, me likey!  The bag shape reminds me of Coach Candace and MK Selma - both styles that are faves of mine.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> NAC
> This is my favorite Zebra pattern ever, it looks great on you , Go it in the Madison satchel, it is a bit small side for me so it is only an occasional carry.


 
Thanks, hopi!  I really like the color combo on this one.  And that it's fabric - a little more easy care than all leather.  But do't get me wrong - I adored Madison leather.  So soft.



Twoboyz said:


> Oohhhh! So pretty!  I love Coach's brown zebra print.


 
Thanks!  I do too!  Coach got this one right for sure!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh how I love a good price-match.      My bargain black Coach Soft Borough arrived this morning!      She's perfect and warehouse-fresh.      I would have preferred goldtone hardware but for this price I won't quibble.



That's a beauty!

How do you feel about the black dust bag?  Just wondering if there would be color transfer on a light bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

She's here! I'm so surprised that Fed ex came this early, but I'm not complaining at all.

She wasn't wrapped to the mines, but she's perfect. That's all I was looking for, lol. I'm so happy!  

Tah Dah! 
View attachment 2786325

View attachment 2786326

View attachment 2786328
View attachment 2786331


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Just got my RM amorous studded satchel. It's a bit smaller than expected but I think she's staying.



That's a sharp bag MaryBel!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! I'm so surprised that Fed ex came this early, but I'm not complaining at all.
> 
> She wasn't wrapped to the mines, but she's perfect. That's all I was looking for, lol. I'm so happy!
> 
> Tah Dah!
> View attachment 2786325
> 
> View attachment 2786326
> 
> View attachment 2786328
> View attachment 2786331



Lovely - congrats!


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! I'm so surprised that Fed ex came this early, but I'm not complaining at all.
> 
> She wasn't wrapped to the mines, but she's perfect. That's all I was looking for, lol. I'm so happy!
> 
> Tah Dah!
> View attachment 2786325
> 
> View attachment 2786326
> 
> View attachment 2786328
> View attachment 2786331



Congrats NAC!!  She's beautiful!!!  I'm still waiting for the shipping notice on my black on.  The earth shipped, but I won't get them till I'm back home on the 29th.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> How do you feel about the black dust bag?  Just wondering if there would be color transfer on a light bag.



Thanks, Rosie.  I like the black dust bags.  I don't think there will be any transfer since the bags are that polyester "satin" material.  I have never had any color transfer from ANY dust bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! I'm so surprised that Fed ex came this early, but I'm not complaining at all.
> 
> She wasn't wrapped to the mines, but she's perfect. That's all I was looking for, lol. I'm so happy!
> 
> Tah Dah!
> View attachment 2786325
> 
> View attachment 2786326
> 
> View attachment 2786328
> View attachment 2786331



   Yippee!!   She looks perfect, NAC!   Congrats and enjoy her.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! I'm so surprised that Fed ex came this early, but I'm not complaining at all.
> 
> She wasn't wrapped to the mines, but she's perfect. That's all I was looking for, lol. I'm so happy!
> 
> Tah Dah!
> View attachment 2786325
> 
> View attachment 2786326
> 
> View attachment 2786328
> View attachment 2786331





Awesome! Yay for FedEx!
Wow, that box is scary looking!
I'm so glad yours is perfect, I hope mine is too! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> That's a sharp bag MaryBel!




Thanks Rosie!


----------



## MaryBel

Miss Soft B is here. 


And I thought NAC's box was scary looking...I got more scared when I saw mine...not shipped on a box but in a padded bag, really?


----------



## MaryBel

But what a relief, she's ok


Sorry for the dark pics, it's raining here and not even the inside lights are helping


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> But what a relief, she's ok
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dark pics, it's raining here and not even the inside lights are helping



She looks fabulous, MB!   But...a padded bag???   Really???   I'm glad she made it to you unscathed.  Congrats!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> But what a relief, she's ok
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dark pics, it's raining here and not even the inside lights are helping



Gorgeous!!!!!!  Congrats MB!!

I don't want to rush my vacation but I am looking forward to getting mine when I get back!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> But what a relief, she's ok
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dark pics, it's raining here and not even the inside lights are helping




Holy crap on a cracker! I can't believe they shipped her in an envelope! I feel pretty good about my smashed box now. 

I'm so glad she's okay and not damaged.  And now we are twins again, lol. 

Is she a keeper for you?  I know mine is.

ETA: Congrats!!


----------



## tlo

come to think of it.  I got my black and luggage MK Traveler from them and they were both shipped in that same envelope.  Thanks goodness they made it in perfect condition!!  I'm so glad yours did too!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> She looks fabulous, MB!   But...a padded bag???   Really???   I'm glad she made it to you unscathed.  Congrats!





Thanks Sarah!
I know, it's crazy! Apparently Macy's is not the only one crazy enough to ship a designer handbag on a plastic bag.



tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!  Congrats MB!!
> 
> I don't want to rush my vacation but I am looking forward to getting mine when I get back!!!




Thanks T!
Don't rush it, enjoy it knowing that you will have your goodies when you get back will make the drive home more enjoyable. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Holy crap on a cracker! I can't believe they shipped her in an envelope! I feel pretty good about my smashed box now.
> 
> I'm so glad she's okay and not damaged.  And now we are twins again, lol.
> 
> Is she a keeper for you?  I know mine is.
> 
> ETA: Congrats!!





It seems some people don't care much on how the ship things...crazy!
I know what you mean about the box, I was expecting something like that because my last order from L&T came in a box in similar shape but the bag was ok, but when I saw the envelope outside, I was freaking out. I'm so happy she's in good shape!


Yes, twins in this one  and yes, she's staying. I love her smooth look. I have the regular borough also in black but that one is in pebbled leather and gold hw, so this one looks different enough. Can't you tell I love black bags?


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> come to think of it.  I got my black and luggage MK Traveler from them and they were both shipped in that same envelope.  Thanks goodness they made it in perfect condition!!  I'm so glad yours did too!




That's crazy. I don't mind clothes on the envelopes but a handbag, Noooooooooo, especially with structured handbags or the ones in materials that would show dents like saffiano. 


Well, at least it was a padded envelope. I got one from Macys (Dooney Croco Janine) on a plastic bag with no padding. So basically the bag was inside the clear plastic bag that it comes in from Dooney and then they put it in another plastic bag, kind of like the ones the Q uses for small clothing items. Luckily she got home in good shape.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> That's crazy. I don't mind clothes on the envelopes but a handbag, Noooooooooo, especially with structured handbags or the ones in materials that would show dents like saffiano.
> 
> 
> Well, at least it was a padded envelope. I got one from Macys (Dooney Croco Janine) on a plastic bag with no padding. So basically the bag was inside the clear plastic bag that it comes in from Dooney and then they put it in another plastic bag, kind of like the ones the Q uses for small clothing items. Luckily she got home in good shape.



That is so CRAZY!!  I don't know why they do it.  Has to be men


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> That is so CRAZY!!  I don't know why they do it. * Has to be men*





Absolutely!


----------



## jenn805

Gili hobo. From Q
Hope its love when it arrives


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> But what a relief, she's ok
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dark pics, it's raining here and not even the inside lights are helping



Beautiful Borough MaryBel, so classy !

Ridiculous to ship her in a bag; Bloomies sent me a Coach once in a padded envelope and I was furious!  We pay enough for these bags, the least they could do is ship them properly.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jenn805 said:


> Gili hobo. From Q
> Hope its love when it arrives



Uuuuuugh, I thought I would pass on that one, but I've been watching the Facebook video and I might have to cave!!!     Is that the color you got?


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful Borough MaryBel, so classy !
> 
> Ridiculous to ship her in a bag; Bloomies sent me a Coach once in a padded envelope and I was furious!  We pay enough for these bags, the least they could do is ship them properly.





Thanks Rosie!


ITA, it's just awful that they ship them like that!


----------



## tlo

jenn805 said:


> Gili hobo. From Q
> Hope its love when it arrives



Congrats jenn!!  I have the gray ostrich and the brown snake in my cart while I "think".  

I got several of her last Roma 2 TSV and they are AWESOME bags for the money!!!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! I'm so surprised that Fed ex came this early, but I'm not complaining at all.
> 
> She wasn't wrapped to the mines, but she's perfect. That's all I was looking for, lol. I'm so happy!
> 
> Tah Dah!
> View attachment 2786325
> 
> View attachment 2786326
> 
> View attachment 2786328
> View attachment 2786331





MaryBel said:


> But what a relief, she's ok
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dark pics, it's raining here and not even the inside lights are helping



As long as she came  perfect, 
she really is perfect, such a beautiful classic bag - 
 triplets,  Congrats on a wonderful choice


----------



## jenn805

tlo said:


> Congrats jenn!!  I have the gray ostrich and the brown snake in my cart while I "think".
> 
> I got several of her last Roma 2 TSV and they are AWESOME bags for the money!!!




They are beautiful bags. And great price : )


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> Congrats jenn!!  *I have the gray ostrich and the brown snake in my cart while I "think".  *
> 
> I got several of her last Roma 2 TSV and they are AWESOME bags for the money!!!



Girl - don't hurt yourself


----------



## tlo

jenn805 said:


> They are beautiful bags. And great price : )



Yes they are!!  I hope you love yours!!!


----------



## jenn805

MiaBorsa said:


> Uuuuuugh, I thought I would pass on that one, but I've been watching the Facebook video and I might have to cave!!!     Is that the color you got?



I got the grey ostrich
Did u get one?


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> Girl - don't hurt yourself



 I'll try not too!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jenn805 said:


> I got the grey ostrich
> Did u get one?



Not yet.


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> Gili hobo. From Q
> 
> Hope its love when it arrives




Gorgeous. I hope you love it too. I have been obsessing over this bag ever since GG and Bobetta got their Aubergine ones. I was watching the video just last night. I'm trying to decide between the cream snake and the espresso lizard. I can't wait to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Congrats jenn!!  I have the gray ostrich and the brown snake in my cart while I "think".
> 
> 
> 
> I got several of her last Roma 2 TSV and they are AWESOME bags for the money!!!




Did you get one? Which one?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> But what a relief, she's ok
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dark pics, it's raining here and not even the inside lights are helping




Gorgeous MaryBel! Love the backdrop. I can't believe how it was shipped. That's horrible! Glad she's okay.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! I'm so surprised that Fed ex came this early, but I'm not complaining at all.
> 
> She wasn't wrapped to the mines, but she's perfect. That's all I was looking for, lol. I'm so happy!
> 
> Tah Dah!
> View attachment 2786325
> 
> View attachment 2786326
> 
> View attachment 2786328
> View attachment 2786331




She's gorgeous NAC! Glad she arrived in perfect condition, despite the crazy box. Enjoy.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Did you get one? Which one?



Good Morning TB!!!

Not yet, still thinking.  LOL!!


----------



## elbgrl

I had two of the Roma 2, the blush and expresso lizard, but sent back both due to their being too huge for me.  I mean huge!  I just can't do that big of a bag.  I'd have to stuff extra things in them to make them look right.  But both were absolutely beautiful and I would have kept otherwise.  The leather was wonderful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Back in Tan Soft B for today. I honestly thought I'd be carrying Miss Black Soft B, but Tan looked better with my outfit. So she won. I even tried Cognac Candace, but Tan still looked better. 
View attachment 2787145

View attachment 2787146


----------



## Twoboyz

You're right Miss Tan B looks beautiful with your outfit. You look great and so does the bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm still carrying my new Coach Exotic Collette. I love this pretty bag so much.


----------



## jenn805

Twoboyz said:


> I'm still carrying my new Coach Exotic Collette. I love this pretty bag so much.
> View attachment 2787156



I love this bag. So pretty : )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I'm still carrying my new Coach Exotic Collette. I love this pretty bag so much.
> View attachment 2787156





That bag is TDF gorgeous!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> She's gorgeous NAC! Glad she arrived in perfect condition, despite the crazy box. Enjoy.




I'm beyond happy, too.  When I got my order confirmation and saw she was being shipped from a store, I was a little worried at what the condition would be.  We've all seen some of those store displays and they get manhandled a lot!




Twoboyz said:


> You're right Miss Tan B looks beautiful with your outfit. You look great and so does the bag.





Thanks!  Something tells me Miss Black Soft B will make her debut tomorrow.  I am so in love with these bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back in Tan Soft B for today. I honestly thought I'd be carrying Miss Black Soft B, but Tan looked better with my outfit. So she won. I even tried Cognac Candace, but Tan still looked better.
> View attachment 2787145
> 
> View attachment 2787146


Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm still carrying my new Coach Exotic Collette. I love this pretty bag so much.
> View attachment 2787156



I love that one, TB.      Just beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I've been eyeing the Coach metallic Edie, so I decided to closet dive and see if I had something to take my mind off buying it.       Found my Brighton Barbados hobo and loaded her up!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous MaryBel! Love the backdrop. I can't believe how it was shipped. That's horrible! Glad she's okay.





Thanks TB!
The backdrop is one of my chairs in the living room! I love the pattern too! 


I agree, how puts a handbag on a plastic bag? crazy!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back in Tan Soft B for today. I honestly thought I'd be carrying Miss Black Soft B, but Tan looked better with my outfit. So she won. I even tried Cognac Candace, but Tan still looked better.
> View attachment 2787145
> 
> View attachment 2787146




I think any of them would have look awesome with your outfit! Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm still carrying my new Coach Exotic Collette. I love this pretty bag so much.
> View attachment 2787156





So pretty! 
Between your pic and the talk about the snake Roma bag, you are making me wanna go and look for my snake print MK!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been eyeing the Coach metallic Edie, so I decided to closet dive and see if I had something to take my mind off buying it.       Found my Brighton Barbados hobo and loaded her up!





Gorgeous!


----------



## jenn805

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been eyeing the Coach metallic Edie, so I decided to closet dive and see if I had something to take my mind off buying it.       Found my Brighton Barbados hobo and loaded her up!



Very pretty. I love metallics


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been eyeing the Coach metallic Edie, so I decided to closet dive and see if I had something to take my mind off buying it.       Found my Brighton Barbados hobo and loaded her up!



OMG!!!  GORGEOUS!!!  Did it take your mind off of Edie?


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back in Tan Soft B for today. I honestly thought I'd be carrying Miss Black Soft B, but Tan looked better with my outfit. So she won. I even tried Cognac Candace, but Tan still looked better.
> View attachment 2787145
> 
> View attachment 2787146



That is one GORGEOUS bag!!  Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!


 Thanks!




jenn805 said:


> Very pretty. I love metallics


Thanks, Jenn.  Me, too!




tlo said:


> OMG!!!  GORGEOUS!!!  Did it take your mind off of Edie?


Thanks, honey.  And of course not.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been eyeing the Coach metallic Edie, so I decided to closet dive and see if I had something to take my mind off buying it.       Found my Brighton Barbados hobo and loaded her up!




Oohhhh, love the metallic color! So did it work...did it get the Edie off your mind?  I think I'm going to use that trick from now on


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks everyone for your kind comments and compliments on Miss Coach Collette today.  We appreciate it  
Now I've switched to Miss Dooney Gretchen Hobo for the evening. Going to see my sister, so I figured I had to woo her with my Dooney. Still trying to get her hooked.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Oohhhh, love the metallic color! So did it work...did it get the Edie off your mind?  I think I'm going to use that trick from now on



Thanks, TB.   Actually....no, it didn't work.     However, trying to figure out what to do with "purse closet overflow" has me rethinking any more handbags for a while.       This is getting out of hand, lol.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments and compliments on Miss Coach Collette today.  We appreciate it
> Now I've switched to Miss Dooney Gretchen Hobo for the evening. Going to see my sister, so I figured I had to woo her with my Dooney. Still trying to get her hooked.



I'm so glad you are loving your new Coach TB.  It is a beautiful bag!!

I hope Ms. Gretchen struts her stuff and wows Sis!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jenn.  Me, too!
> 
> 
> Thanks, honey.  And of course not.



Sorry it didn't work!  But I know the feeling!


----------



## katnip

Xx
This is off topic here, but also against our rules as members cannot link to their own auctions.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back in Tan Soft B for today. I honestly thought I'd be carrying Miss Black Soft B, but Tan looked better with my outfit. So she won. I even tried Cognac Candace, but Tan still looked better.
> View attachment 2787145
> 
> View attachment 2787146






MiaBorsa said:


> I've been eyeing the Coach metallic Edie, so I decided to closet dive and see if I had something to take my mind off buying it.       Found my Brighton Barbados hobo and loaded her up!



Breaking out the beauties on this wonderful fall day. Outstanding


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB.   Actually....no, it didn't work.     However, trying to figure out what to do with "purse closet overflow" has me rethinking any more handbags for a while.       This is getting out of hand, lol.




Oh no.... I'm having the same problem. I have a solution though. I'm going to add an inexpensive bookcase from Target to my bedroom and dress it up with beautiful bags! Weekend project...assemble a bookcase and accessorize!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I'm so glad you are loving your new Coach TB.  It is a beautiful bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Ms. Gretchen struts her stuff and wows Sis!!




Thanks T! No it really didn't. She asked me toward the end of the night, "is that a Dooney?" That was the extent of it. She's still carrying that same 13 year old bag of hers. Ugh....


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> Gili hobo. From Q
> 
> Hope its love when it arrives




I did it!  I ordered the Cream Snake. I think I really like this newer style with the zipper, and it's smaller. The 5 easy pay is great too.


----------



## katnip

So sorry, I'm not trying to promote auction, just trying to find my way around.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CB Preston today. 
View attachment 2788061

View attachment 2788062


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> CB Preston today.
> View attachment 2788061
> 
> View attachment 2788062




I love that color block and those colors together! Beautiful bag NAC, and it looks great on you. Love your outfit.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I did it!  I ordered the Cream Snake. I think I really like this newer style with the zipper, and it's smaller. The 5 easy pay is great too.
> 
> View attachment 2787826


 

I am reallly liking the chestnut color


----------



## hopi

nutsaboutcoach said:


> cb preston today.
> View attachment 2788061
> 
> View attachment 2788062



wow


----------



## MiaBorsa

katnip said:


> So sorry, I'm not trying to promote auction, just trying to find my way around.



Hello and welcome to TPF.  You might get better responses to your question about Arcadia handbags if you post in the general handbag area of the forum instead of the Dooney and Bourke section.   http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/      I hope someone can answer your questions!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I did it!  I ordered the Cream Snake. I think I really like this newer style with the zipper, and it's smaller. The 5 easy pay is great too.
> 
> View attachment 2787826



   I think that TSV is going to be a huge hit.   Hope you love it, TB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> CB Preston today.
> View attachment 2788061
> 
> View attachment 2788062



Nice!   Love that color block.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I did it!  I ordered the Cream Snake. I think I really like this newer style with the zipper, and it's smaller. The 5 easy pay is great too.
> 
> View attachment 2787826





That's gorgeous! TB! Congrats! 
What's the item #?


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> CB Preston today.
> View attachment 2788061
> 
> View attachment 2788062


Twins!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> That's gorgeous! TB! Congrats!
> What's the item #?


  Here's the link, MB.    CLICK!

And here's a video, but it's on FB.   CLICK!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's the link, MB.    CLICK!




Thanks Sarah!
Oh, the options are pretty. The croco caught my eye right away. Maybe because it looks like a Brahmin?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> Oh, the options are pretty. The croco caught my eye right away. Maybe because it looks like a Brahmin?



I edited my above post to include a FB video of the bag; it's really pretty.   Not sure how I like the contrasting handle, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> Oh, the options are pretty. The croco caught my eye right away. Maybe because it looks like a Brahmin?



The croco would be my pick, though the ostrich is also pretty.  The bag looks a little stiff, though.  I have never bought a GILI so I'm not sure if I would care for the leather.  I know that honkin' tassel would have to go, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I love that color block and those colors together! Beautiful bag NAC, and it looks great on you. Love your outfit.


Thank you!! This is my favorite of the Prestons.  The colorblock and the colors are so elegant to me.



hopi said:


> wow


Thank you!  This is an awesome bag.



MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   Love that color block.


Thanks!  Me too!  I love that is was a Dillards clearance score.  



MaryBel said:


> Twins!


I knew it!! LOL....


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T! No it really didn't. She asked me toward the end of the night, "is that a Dooney?" That was the extent of it. She's still carrying that same 13 year old bag of hers. Ugh....



I'm sorry it didn't work TB!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am reallly liking the chestnut color




Me too! In fact I like most of them. I ended up canceling the order because I wanted the brown snake instead. Well when I went to reorder the brown one, I noticed it wasn't on sale anymore. I called and QVC took care of it for me. Whew! They were very nice about it and took care of it in an instant.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I think that TSV is going to be a huge hit.   Hope you love it, TB.




Thanks Sarah! I think it will too. I'm anxious to see it IRL. So far the reviews here have been pretty positive with regard to the leather and  the quality.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> That's gorgeous! TB! Congrats!
> What's the item #?




Sorry Marybel I'm a little late in reading the posts today. It's A259454. It's not on sale anymore today though.  I don't know when it's going to be the TSV.  Thanks!

Edited: I see Sarah helped out. Thanks Sarah!


----------



## tlo

Congrats on the brown snake TB!!!!!  I love the last TSV GILI Roma 2s.  They are great quality.

It's still the tsp price, you just have to go through the link on Lisa's Facebook page.  If you search by item # it doesn't give you the TSV price. Can you tell I've looked at it a few times too many?  LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Congrats on the brown snake TB!!!!!  I love the last TSV GILI Roma 2s.  They are great quality.
> 
> It's still the tsp price, you just have to go through the link on Lisa's Facebook page.  If you search by item # it doesn't give you the TSV price. Can you tell I've looked at it a few times too many?  LOL




Thanks T! Oh, that's good to know...and kind of a little deceiving... I really think it should be true same price no matter how you access it  it's reassuring that you and other ladies here give the Roma II high marks. Hopefully this one will be the same. I'm looking forward to getting it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T! Oh, that's good to know...and kind of a little deceiving... I really think it should be true same price no matter how you access it  it's reassuring that you and other ladies here give the Roma II high marks. Hopefully this one will be the same. I'm looking forward to getting it. Thanks for the info.



You are welcome.  I only found out because I was putting it in and out of my cart so much.  LOL!

As for the GILI ROMA 2 tote that was the last TSV, I have the natural and ivory ostrich, the cream snake and the black.  I could not pic a favorite!!

I get compliments on all of them.  I wore the cream snake into the Coach boutique and the SAs asked if that was MK.  I told them know and where I got it.  They were looking in and out and all over that bag.  LMAO!!! ( I handed it to them so they could)

They couldn't believe how nice of a bag it was.  I would think these would be the same.  The Ostrich is a bit stiffer than the snake and the black pebbled.  But it softens up quickly with a few wears.  It gets better the more you carry it.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> The croco would be my pick, though the ostrich is also pretty.  The bag looks a little stiff, though.  I have never bought a GILI so I'm not sure if I would care for the leather.  I know that honkin' tassel would have to go, lol.




The croco, the cream snake and the ostrich ones catch my attention more than the rest. I'm in the same boat, I have never seen it IRL so that makes me wonder if I'll like the leather or not. I feel unsure about the tassel too, there's something about it that I don't like.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I knew it!! LOL....




It's getting to the point it's almost a given...it's too funny!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry Marybel I'm a little late in reading the posts today. It's A259454. It's not on sale anymore today though.  I don't know when it's going to be the TSV.  Thanks!
> 
> Edited: I see Sarah helped out. Thanks Sarah!




Thanks TB!
When I check it via Sarah's link I get a $178.96 price. Is that the sale price?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB!
> When I check it via Sarah's link I get a $178.96 price. Is that the sale price?




You're welcome! Yes. That's the price. Even shipping is reasonable at $5. The easy pay is under $40. I love that.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> The croco, the cream snake and the ostrich ones catch my attention more than the rest. I'm in the same boat, I have never seen it IRL so that makes me wonder if I'll like the leather or not. I feel unsure about the tassel too, there's something about it that I don't like.




Its nice that the tassel is removable so if you don't like it you can remove it. . I kind of like it though. We'll see if it's too cumbersome.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> You are welcome.  I only found out because I was putting it in and out of my cart so much.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> As for the GILI ROMA 2 tote that was the last TSV, I have the natural and ivory ostrich, the cream snake and the black.  I could not pic a favorite!!
> 
> 
> 
> I get compliments on all of them.  I wore the cream snake into the Coach boutique and the SAs asked if that was MK.  I told them know and where I got it.  They were looking in and out and all over that bag.  LMAO!!! ( I handed it to them so they could)
> 
> 
> 
> They couldn't believe how nice of a bag it was.  I would think these would be the same.  The Ostrich is a bit stiffer than the snake and the black pebbled.  But it softens up quickly with a few wears.  It gets better the more you carry it.




That's a great story T! wow, you have all of those?! I'm pretty confident that I'll like the leather and the bag after hearing this. The gray ostrich was my second choice after the snake. We'll see. Maybe I'll get a second one  I had such a hard time deciding between the cream and brown snake. Why do they have to give me so many choices?


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> That's a great story T! wow, you have all of those?! I'm pretty confident that I'll like the leather and the bag after hearing this. The gray ostrich was my second choice after the snake. We'll see. Maybe I'll get a second one  I had such a hard time deciding between the cream and brown snake. Why do they have to give me so many choices?



Yes, I do (hanging her head in shame).  I couldn't decide which I liked best so I thought I'd get them home and then decide.  Well, they came and I still couldn't pick!!!  They are all equally gorgeous!!!  So I kept them.  I'm WEAK I TELL YA!!! 

So since I have those, I'm looking at the gray ostrich and the brown snake.  You are right, the tassel is removable but to me, it just makes it more special.

I haven't had any wear issues with any of them. The just get better the more you carry them.  I hope these will be made by the same facility with the same quality.

Now I have to pick one.  I'm afraid to order both to get them home to pick.  That didn't work last time.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Yes, I do (hanging her head in shame).  I couldn't decide which I liked best so I thought I'd get them home and then decide.  Well, they came and I still couldn't pick!!!  They are all equally gorgeous!!!  So I kept them.  I'm WEAK I TELL YA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So since I have those, I'm looking at the gray ostrich and the brown snake.  You are right, the tassel is removable but to me, it just makes it more special.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any wear issues with any of them. The just get better the more you carry them.  I hope these will be made by the same facility with the same quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to pick one.  I'm afraid to order both to get them home to pick.  That didn't work last time.




No shame girl! My hero...lol  I am obsessing over a color too. I just changed my mind again and reordered the cream snake, and cancelled the brown. I was going to get both, but then I was afraid I wouldn't be able to decide and I really can't keep them both. I am also obsessing over the black and the gray ostrich. Help!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back in Tan Soft B for today. I honestly thought I'd be carrying Miss Black Soft B, but Tan looked better with my outfit. So she won. I even tried Cognac Candace, but Tan still looked better.
> View attachment 2787145
> 
> View attachment 2787146


 Beautiful outfit.



Twoboyz said:


> I'm still carrying my new Coach Exotic Collette. I love this pretty bag so much.
> View attachment 2787156


 It is a beautiful bag!  I missed when you got it.



MiaBorsa said:


> I've been eyeing the Coach metallic Edie, so I decided to closet dive and see if I had something to take my mind off buying it.       Found my Brighton Barbados hobo and loaded her up!


 I love the Keltic details on the buttons/hardware.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> No shame girl! My hero...lol  I am obsessing over a color too. I just changed my mind again and reordered the cream snake, and cancelled the brown. I was going to get both, but then I was afraid I wouldn't be able to decide and I really can't keep them both. I am also obsessing over the black and the gray ostrich. Help!



I'm no help TB!!  I couldn't make up my mind either.  So I ordered the gray ostrich and the brown snake.  I hope I can send one back.  LOL!!!

From the Roma 2 I know I LOVE the leather and the ostrich leather is thicker.  Very substantial.  So I think the gray will be a keeper.  I also really like the look of the brown snake so they may both stay, WHO KNOWS!!!  

If I didn't have the Roma in the cream snake, I would be getting it in the hobo.  I can not describe to you how pretty that leather is and with it being cream and gray, it goes with everything!!!!

I think you are going to love it TB.  I hope so!!!


----------



## cheidel

My new large Tory Burch Ella Tote, from Nordies.......love this bag!!!    (3rd pic from Internet)


----------



## jenn805

Twoboyz said:


> I did it!  I ordered the Cream Snake. I think I really like this newer style with the zipper, and it's smaller. The 5 easy pay is great too.
> 
> View attachment 2787826



Love it : )


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back in Tan Soft B for today. I honestly thought I'd be carrying Miss Black Soft B, but Tan looked better with my outfit. So she won. I even tried Cognac Candace, but Tan still looked better.
> View attachment 2787145
> 
> View attachment 2787146


Gorgeous bag, and looks great on you and with your outfit!!!!!


----------



## elbgrl

cheidel said:


> My new large Tory Burch Ella Tote, from Nordies.......love this bag!!!    (3rd pic from Internet)



Oh my, love this!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Beautiful outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful bag!  I missed when you got it.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Keltic details on the buttons/hardware.




Thanks Nebo! Hope you're still having fun


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I'm no help TB!!  I couldn't make up my mind either.  So I ordered the gray ostrich and the brown snake.  I hope I can send one back.  LOL!!!
> 
> From the Roma 2 I know I LOVE the leather and the ostrich leather is thicker.  Very substantial.  So I think the gray will be a keeper.  I also really like the look of the brown snake so they may both stay, WHO KNOWS!!!
> 
> If I didn't have the Roma in the cream snake, I would be getting it in the hobo.  I can not describe to you how pretty that leather is and with it being cream and gray, it goes with everything!!!!
> 
> I think you are going to love it TB.  I hope so!!!




Those are great choices T, and will complement your collection. I am so excited to get my bag now! I have an MK bag that is snake and more on the brown side, so that's why I ultimately went with the cream snake.... Oh and also because it's really pretty! I hope you love the two you ordered, but don't have to agonize too much over which one to keep.


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> My new large Tory Burch Ella Tote, from Nordies.......love this bag!!!    (3rd pic from Internet)




That's really pretty. I love the touches of patent. The scarf is pretty in there too.


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> Love it : )




Thanks Jenn!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Those are great choices T, and will complement your collection. I am so excited to get my bag now! I have an MK bag that is snake and more on the brown side, so that's why I ultimately went with the cream snake.... Oh and also because it's really pretty! I hope you love the two you ordered, but don't have to agonize too much over which one to keep.



I think you made the perfect choice.

Now I will see when they get there if I send one back.  LOL


----------



## tlo

cheidel said:


> My new large Tory Burch Ella Tote, from Nordies.......love this bag!!!    (3rd pic from Internet)



Congrats cheidel!!  Such a  pretty bag!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I think you made the perfect choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will see when they get there if I send one back.  LOL




I think I know what's going to happen... Lol!


----------



## cheidel

elbgrl said:


> Oh my, love this!


 
Thank you!  It also fits comfortable on the shoulder.


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> That's really pretty. I love the touches of patent. The scarf is pretty in there too.


 


tlo said:


> Congrats cheidel!!  Such a  pretty bag!!!!!


 
Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> My new large Tory Burch Ella Tote, from Nordies.......love this bag!!!    (3rd pic from Internet)



Pretty bag, cheidel!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I unearthed another old favorite in a recent closet diving expedition off the coast.     A Cole Haan hobo.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I unearthed another old favorite in a recent closet diving expedition off the coast.     A Cole Haan hobo.



Gorgeous!!!!!!    You have the prettiest bags honey!


----------



## HarliRexx

MiaBorsa said:


> I unearthed another old favorite in a recent closet diving expedition off the coast.     A Cole Haan hobo.




This is gorgeous! Love the color and the drawstring tassel!


----------



## MaryBel

cheidel said:


> My new large Tory Burch Ella Tote, from Nordies.......love this bag!!!    (3rd pic from Internet)



Very pretty! Congrats!
Love the scarf too!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I unearthed another old favorite in a recent closet diving expedition off the coast.     A Cole Haan hobo.




Awesome dive Sarah!
You get


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I unearthed another old favorite in a recent closet diving expedition off the coast.     A Cole Haan hobo.




Really cute! I love the drawstring hobo.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I unearthed another old favorite in a recent closet diving expedition off the coast.     A Cole Haan hobo.



I love your hobo!  I need to go though my boxes and pull out my favorite Cole Haan bag.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bag, cheidel!


 


MaryBel said:


> Very pretty! Congrats!
> Love the scarf too!


 

Thank you very much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I did it!  I ordered the Cream Snake. I think I really like this newer style with the zipper, and it's smaller. The 5 easy pay is great too.
> 
> View attachment 2787826



Congrats TB!  I hope you love her when she arrives!  I'm looking forward to the presentation tonight.


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> My new large Tory Burch Ella Tote, from Nordies.......love this bag!!!    (3rd pic from Internet)



Congrats C!

I hope you're enjoying the Saints game!


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> I unearthed another old favorite in a recent closet diving expedition off the coast.     A Cole Haan hobo.



Wow. I would cheat on Dooney with this beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today MK is getting the love. 

EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki. I love Dillards clearance. 
View attachment 2790831

View attachment 2790832


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today MK is getting the love.
> 
> EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki. I love Dillards clearance.
> View attachment 2790831
> 
> View attachment 2790832




That's such a beautiful bag and color. It looks great with your outfit and great on you! I was obsessing about this bag in the claret color the last time i was at Macy's. It's so pretty! I restrained myself though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!    You have the prettiest bags honey!


 :kiss:  




HarliRexx said:


> This is gorgeous! Love the color and the drawstring tassel!


Thank you!




MaryBel said:


> Awesome dive Sarah!
> You get







Twoboyz said:


> Really cute! I love the drawstring hobo.


Thanks TB.  The drawstring is just decoration; the bag actually has a magnetic closure. 




RuedeNesle said:


> I love your hobo!  I need to go though my boxes and pull out my favorite Cole Haan bag.


You DO!   Let's see!!!!




Nebo said:


> Wow. I would cheat on Dooney with this beauty!


Thanks, Nebo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today MK is getting the love.
> 
> EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki. I love Dillards clearance.
> View attachment 2790831
> 
> View attachment 2790832



Nice!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today MK is getting the love.
> 
> EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki. I love Dillards clearance.
> View attachment 2790831
> 
> View attachment 2790832



I love the MK bag, especially with your jacket!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm cheating with these photos taken November, 2013 when I last carried her, because I won't be able to pull out the bag until this weekend when I'm at my sister's place.  I shipped all my bags there because she reserved a closet for me.  (Before you think she's so wonderful, keep in mind every time I visit her one of my bags is filled with her stuff from a recent outing! )
> 
> Sarah, I don't know if you remember when I bought this.  I was at Lord & Taylor to return a bag and I found this one on the Sale table.  It was so soft I had to get it even though it wasn't red. (Which is probably why it's still in the closet!)  I posted pics on the QVC forum when I bought it.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today MK is getting the love.
> 
> EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki. I love Dillards clearance.
> View attachment 2790831
> 
> View attachment 2790832




Love your MK!
No, we are not twins on this one LOL but I have the N/S in gray specchio


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm cheating with these photos taken November, 2013 when I last carried her, because I won't be able to pull out the bag until this weekend when I'm at my sister's place.  I shipped all my bags there because she reserved a closet for me.  (Before you think she's so wonderful, keep in mind every time I visit her one of my bags is filled with her stuff from a recent outing! )
> 
> Sarah, I don't know if you remember when I bought this.  I was at Lord & Taylor to return a bag and I found this one on the Sale table.  It was so soft I had to get it even though it wasn't red. (Which is probably why it's still in the closet!)  I posted pics on the QVC forum when I bought it.





Oh, I can see the softness! Looks like one of those you end up touching all the time because they are so nice.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm cheating with these photos taken November, 2013 when I last carried her, because I won't be able to pull out the bag until this weekend when I'm at my sister's place.  I shipped all my bags there because she reserved a closet for me.  (Before you think she's so wonderful, keep in mind every time I visit her one of my bags is filled with her stuff from a recent outing! )
> 
> Sarah, I don't know if you remember when I bought this.  I was at Lord & Taylor to return a bag and I found this one on the Sale table.  It was so soft I had to get it even though it wasn't red. (Which is probably why it's still in the closet!)  I posted pics on the QVC forum when I bought it.



Oooh, she looks so soft!   I love the two-toned color, too.   I don't remember seeing her before, but I think I had left the Q forum before November 2013 so I missed her.  (That, and my brain is like swiss cheese and I can't remember what I had for breakfast.  )   Thanks for sharing!!   (And "lol" on your sis's ulterior motive.  )


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm cheating with these photos taken November, 2013 when I last carried her, because I won't be able to pull out the bag until this weekend when I'm at my sister's place.  I shipped all my bags there because she reserved a closet for me.  (Before you think she's so wonderful, keep in mind every time I visit her one of my bags is filled with her stuff from a recent outing! )
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, I don't know if you remember when I bought this.  I was at Lord & Taylor to return a bag and I found this one on the Sale table.  It was so soft I had to get it even though it wasn't red. (Which is probably why it's still in the closet!)  I posted pics on the QVC forum when I bought it.




What a great soft and smooshy bags! I'm cracking up at your sister the handbag "borrower". Lol. Bet you can't wait to have them all home with you.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Oh, I can see the softness*! Looks like one of those you end up touching all the time because they are so nice*.



It's funny because every time I rubbed it I thought about the threads in the QVC forum by women who hated when Bruce Makowsky continually rubbed his bags when he was on air. But it really is that soft! When it was on the passenger seat of my car I found myself rubbing it sometimes at a stop light.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, since it's Hallo-"week", I'm carrying my spooky bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

I keep watching this Gili TSV presentation because I want a second one while it's on sale. I can't decide between the black and the nude ostrich. I have a Dooney in the black color way, but I think I'll get more use it of it. That nude is so gorgeous with the black edging and I don't have anything I that color. They are going quick. What to do...


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, since it's Hallo-"week", I'm carrying my spooky bag.




Looks spooktacular! Very cute with the doo dad.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I keep watching this Gili TSV presentation because I want a second one while it's on sale. I can't decide between the black and the nude ostrich. I have a Dooney in the black color way, but I think I'll get more use it of it. That nude is so gorgeous with the black edging and I don't have anything I that color. They are going quick. What to do...



OMG.      I ordered the croco first.   Then I canceled.   Then I ordered the natural ostrich.   Then I canceled.   Today I ordered the black.   Then I canceled.   Then...I ordered the black again.      So I guess I'm not the best one to ask "what to do?"


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooh, she looks so soft!   I love the two-toned color, too.   I don't remember seeing her before, but I think I had left the Q forum before November 2013 so I missed her.  (That, and my brain is like swiss cheese and I can't remember what I had for breakfast.  )   Thanks for sharing!!   (*And "lol" on your sis's ulterior motive.  )*


*
*
Thanks Sarah!  I love the two-toned color also! I always surprise myself when I remember anything!  I didn't buy it in 2013 but a year or two before. (That part I can't remember.)   



Twoboyz said:


> What a great soft and smooshy bags! *I'm cracking up at your sister the handbag "borrower"*. Lol. Bet you can't wait to have them all home with you.




Thanks TB!


 One weekend I switched to one of my bags to go to lunch with my sister and a couple of her friends.  One of her friends said to my sister, "Don't you have a purse just like that?" And she said, "Not this weekend!"


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> [/B]
> 
> Thanks Sarah!  I love the two-toned color also! I always surprise myself when I remember anything!  I didn't buy it in 2013 but a year or two before. (That part I can't remember.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One weekend I switched to one of my bags to go to lunch with my sister and a couple of her friends.  One of her friends said to my sister, "Don't you have a purse just like that?" And she said, "Not this weekend!"




Rotflmao!   gotta love sisters!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, since it's* Hallo-"week", *I'm carrying my spooky bag.





I love the key fob on this bag!  Now I want to pull out my orange RM satchel for Hallo-week!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.      I ordered the croco first.   Then I canceled.   Then I ordered the natural ostrich.   Then I canceled.   Today I ordered the black.   Then I canceled.   Then...I ordered the black again.      So I guess I'm not the best one to ask "what to do?"




Lmbo! Too funny. I did that with the wi snakes. I have the cream
Snake coming, but I'm thinking I need another one. Good choice. The black is gorgeous. I'm thinking that's the one I might get.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> One weekend I switched to one of my bags to go to lunch with my sister and a couple of her friends.  One of her friends said to my sister, "Don't you have a purse just like that?" And she said, "Not this weekend!"



OMG...HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao!   gotta love sisters!



Yes you do!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Lmbo! Too funny. I did that with the wi snakes. I have the cream
> Snake coming, but I'm thinking I need another one. Good choice. The black is gorgeous. I'm thinking that's the one I might get.



I'm not crazy about the ostrich straps on the black, but it's growing on me.  I'll probably remove the long strap and the tassel anyhow.   The leather appears to be very puddly from the Jacque Gonzales video that's up right now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG...HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooh, she looks so soft!   I love the two-toned color, too.   I don't remember seeing her before, but I think I had left the Q forum before November 2013 so I missed her.  (That, and my brain is like swiss cheese and I can't remember what I had for breakfast.  )   Thanks for sharing!!   (*And "lol" on your sis's ulterior motive*.  )





Sisters...they are always like that! 
I could see mine totally doing the same!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> It's funny because every time I rubbed it I thought about the threads in the QVC forum by women who hated when Bruce Makowsky continually rubbed his bags when he was on air. But it really is that soft! When it was on the passenger seat of my car I found myself rubbing it sometimes at a stop light.




Oh yeah, I remember those comments!
I understand it. There are some that I can't avoid but to hold them up close and smell them - but not in public  , like my portofinos, yum!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, since it's Hallo-"week", I'm carrying my spooky bag.





Love the spooky bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Oh yeah, I remember those comments!
> I understand it. T*here are some that I can't avoid but to hold them up close and smell them - but not in public*  , like my portofinos, yum!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I keep watching this Gili TSV presentation because I want a second one while it's on sale. I can't decide between the black and the nude ostrich. I have a Dooney in the black color way, but I think I'll get more use it of it. That nude is so gorgeous with the black edging and I don't have anything I that color. They are going quick. What to do...




Oh TB! Both are good choices! I've been tempted all morning to get one but can't decide which. I have a few on my cart.



MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.      I ordered the croco first.   Then I canceled.   Then I ordered the natural ostrich.   Then I canceled.   Today I ordered the black.   Then I canceled.   Then...I ordered the black again.      So I guess I'm not the best one to ask "what to do?"




I've been wondering what to do the whole morning. I like the cream snake but I have a MK in the same color that I haven't even carried, so then I think of the brown snake, and then think of my black python flo satchel (also still new with tags), I like the black too but have tons of black bags, then I switch to the ivory ostrich but I have a few light color handbags...and then switch to the 'Maybe I shouldn't order any'....ugh


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm not crazy about the ostrich straps on the black, but it's growing on me.  I'll probably remove the long strap and the tassel anyhow.   The leather appears to be very puddly from the Jacque Gonzales video that's up right now.




Okay, I ordered the black. It looks very puddly. There is a presentation video up now too. It looks very puddly in it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, y'all are starting to weird me out.     All this bag sniffing and petting...


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> [/B]
> 
> One weekend I switched to one of my bags to go to lunch with my sister and a couple of her friends.  One of her friends said to my sister, "Don't you have a purse just like that?" *And she said, "Not this weekend!"*




that's so funny!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> that's so funny!



I'm just waiting for the weekend I go there and she has a lock on the closet!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, y'all are starting to weird me out.     All this bag sniffing and petting...



What happens in the forum, stays in the forum!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, since it's Hallo-"week", I'm carrying my spooky bag.



Gorgeous!  I LOVE the charm!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Okay, I ordered the black. It looks very puddly. There is a presentation video up now too. It looks very puddly in it.



Congrats TB!  I can't wait for you to get her!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Okay, I ordered the black. It looks very puddly. There is a presentation video up now too. It looks very puddly in it.



Congrats TB!!  I think you will love it!!  Each color is gorgeous and has a personality of it's own.  There is not a bad choice!!


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Congrats TB!!  I think you will love it!!  Each color is gorgeous and has a personality of it's own.  There is not a bad choice!!





which ones did you order T? 
I'm tempted to get one but can't decide!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love the spooky bag!


  Thanks!



MaryBel said:


> Oh TB! Both are good choices! I've been tempted all morning to get one but can't decide which. I have a few on my cart.
> 
> I've been wondering what to do the whole morning. I like the cream snake but I have a MK in the same color that I haven't even carried, so then I think of the brown snake, and then think of my black python flo satchel (also still new with tags), I like the black too but have tons of black bags, then I switch to the ivory ostrich but I have a few light color handbags...*and then switch to the 'Maybe I shouldn't order any'....ugh*



I hear ya.  I may end up canceling the black before the day is out.  They are all pretty, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Gorgeous!  I LOVE the charm!!!



Thanks, T!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm just waiting for the weekend I go there and she has a lock on the closet!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I hear ya.  I may end up canceling the black before the day is out.  They are all pretty, though.




I was about to order the cream snake (that I have in my cart) but decided to take a look at my MK and now I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't.  Don't know what to do....I'm thinking I'm going to end up passing on it if I can't decide...


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats TB!  I can't wait for you to get her!




Thanks. I'm excited to see these IRL.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> which ones did you order T?
> I'm tempted to get one but can't decide!



I ordered the gray ostrich and the brown snake.  But the others are tempting!!!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> which ones did you order T?
> I'm tempted to get one but can't decide!



I have the cream snake in the ostrich and it is so pretty!!  It goes with everything!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I was about to order the cream snake (that I have in my cart) but decided to take a look at my MK and now I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't.  Don't know what to do....I'm thinking I'm going to end up passing on it if I can't decide...



Well, I watched another presentation this afternoon with Sharon Faetsch and ended up buying the BROWN snake.   OMG.     I like the bags better now that they are showing them without all the stuffing...I can see how they are going to drape and slouch.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I watched another presentation this afternoon with Sharon Faetsch and ended up buying the BROWN snake.   OMG.     I like the bags better now that they are showing them without all the stuffing...I can see how they are going to drape and slouch.


I snatched one too


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I snatched one too



   I hope we like them.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I watched another presentation this afternoon with Sharon Faetsch and ended up buying the BROWN snake.   OMG.     I like the bags better now that they are showing them without all the stuffing...I can see how they are going to drape and slouch.



Yes they will.  My Roma's have the prettiest slouch.  They hang so well on the shoulder.

Congrats honey!!!  We can be twins with our brown snakes!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope we like them.


I hope so too


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Yes they will.  My Roma's have the prettiest slouch.  They hang so well on the shoulder.
> 
> Congrats honey!!!  We can be twins with our brown snakes!!




Hey T, is the ostrich leather as nice as Dooney's ostrich?


I have narrowed my cart to the cream snake or the natural ostrich. Still trying to decide...


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Hey T, is the ostrich leather as nice as Dooney's ostrich?
> 
> 
> I have narrowed my cart to the cream snake or the natural ostrich. Still trying to decide...



Would you believe I don't have a Dooney ostrich?  So I'm just going from memory for what I've seen at the Dept stores.  I think it is.

If you go with the ostrich.  It is going to be firm at first.  It's a thick leather like the Dooney florentine leather.  But as you carry it, it softens.  The more you carry the better it gets.  

I have the natural and ivory ostrich, cream snake and black in the Roma 2 and honestly, I couldn't pick a favorite.  The cream snake is softer out of the box.  And just gorgeous.  It has a sheen to it but not shinny like it looked on tv.

If you can't decide, get them both home and see for yourself.

But there is a risk you will end up like me,  Can't pick one over another.  LOL


----------



## elbgrl

I'm liking the cream snake but thinking the GILI line will die out when Lisa's gone so maybe the bags will go on clearance


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Would you believe I don't have a Dooney ostrich?  So I'm just going from memory for what I've seen at the Dept stores.  I think it is.
> 
> If you go with the ostrich.  It is going to be firm at first.  It's a thick leather like the Dooney florentine leather.  But as you carry it, it softens.  The more you carry the better it gets.
> 
> I have the natural and ivory ostrich, cream snake and black in the Roma 2 and honestly, I couldn't pick a favorite.  The cream snake is softer out of the box.  And just gorgeous.  It has a sheen to it but not shinny like it looked on tv.
> 
> If you can't decide, get them both home and see for yourself.
> 
> But there is a risk you will end up like me,  Can't pick one over another.  LOL




Finally found a video presentation that had all of them and that helped me decide. I went with the cream snake.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Finally found a video presentation that had all of them and that helped me decide. I went with the cream snake.



Congrats!!  I really think you will love it!!  It is STUNNING!!!

Let me know what you think when you get it.  It seems the Q is shipping fast!  I think they strapped mine to a rocket!!


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Congrats!!  I really think you will love it!!  It is STUNNING!!!
> 
> Let me know what you think when you get it.  It seems the Q is shipping fast!  I think they strapped mine to a rocket!!



I hope so! I really like shoulder bags, so that's a plus!
I hope they ship it quick since it will take still at least a week to make it all the way here.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> I hope so! I really like shoulder bags, so that's a plus!
> I hope they ship it quick since it will take still at least a week to make it all the way here.



I hope you like it too and I hope you get it quickly!!


----------



## Twoboyz

We are going to have a lot of Gili twins here! I'm still obsessing over the nude ostrich.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> We are going to have a lot of Gili twins here! I'm still obsessing over the nude ostrich.



LOL.  As I predicted, I canceled the black one.  I still have the brown snake on order...at least for now.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> We are going to have a lot of Gili twins here! I'm still obsessing over the nude ostrich.



Did you order it?  I'm telling ya, there is not a bad choice in the bunch.  And for the price, you can get several for the price of one name brand bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Soft Borough in Black makes her debut today. The leather smell on this bag is divine! 
View attachment 2791686

View attachment 2791687


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Black makes her debut today. The leather smell on this bag is divine!
> View attachment 2791686
> 
> View attachment 2791687


 
Very nice


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Black makes her debut today. The leather smell on this bag is divine!
> View attachment 2791686
> 
> View attachment 2791687



Gorgeous!!  I should get to see mine Thursday!!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Black makes her debut today. The leather smell on this bag is divine!
> View attachment 2791686
> 
> View attachment 2791687





Love it twin!
Love your outfit too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Black makes her debut today. The leather smell on this bag is divine!
> View attachment 2791686
> 
> View attachment 2791687



She looks great!   Somehow I'm not warming up to my black soft B; I might end up returning her or give her to my MIL for Christmas.  Still thinking and trying to decide.   I love my earth colored one, though.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Did you order it?  I'm telling ya, there is not a bad choice in the bunch.  And for the price, you can get several for the price of one name brand bag.




I did....:lacks self control:


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Black makes her debut today. The leather smell on this bag is divine!
> View attachment 2791686
> 
> View attachment 2791687




Beautiful bag NAC. I love the way it looks next to your bright colored top. Great outfit of the day! Enjoy your new B!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I did....:lacks self control:





So which ones are you getting TB?
ETA: I just saw in the other thread you got the ivory too! Congrats!
Can't wait to see your pics, especially of the one that already shipped, since it will probably be thanksgiving by the time mine makes it here


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> That's such a beautiful bag and color. It looks great with your outfit and great on you! I was obsessing about this bag in the claret color the last time i was at Macy's. It's so pretty! I restrained myself though.




Thanks!  This is another time when I forget how much I like a bag until I pull her out to carry again.  


I've seen the Claret bags - so pretty - love this color, too!




MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!


Thanks!




RuedeNesle said:


> I love the MK bag, especially with your jacket!


Thanks!  That worked out pretty good this time, lol.



MaryBel said:


> Love your MK!
> No, we are not twins on this one LOL but I have the N/S in gray specchio



Thanks!  I'm shocked! The gray specchio is gorgeous too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Very nice


Thanks!



tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!  I should get to see mine Thursday!!


Thanks!  Cool!  You'll have to share reveal pics when you get her.



MaryBel said:


> Love it twin!
> Love your outfit too!


Thanks, twin!!  



MiaBorsa said:


> She looks great!   Somehow I'm not warming up to my black soft B; I might end up returning her or give her to my MIL for Christmas.  Still thinking and trying to decide.   I love my earth colored one, though.


Thanks!  I love a classic black bag, and this one works for me. I don't have the Earth color.  Just black and tan.  Although it I comes across one at a good price, I will probably snag one, lol.  If it's not love, definitely send her back.  Too many others to get instead.



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag NAC. I love the way it looks next to your bright colored top. Great outfit of the day! Enjoy your new B!


Thank you!!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Black makes her debut today. The leather smell on this bag is divine!
> View attachment 2791686
> 
> View attachment 2791687



Beautiful - love it with the red and black - pretty blouse


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> So which ones are you getting TB?
> ETA: I just saw in the other thread you got the ivory too! Congrats!
> Can't wait to see your pics, especially of the one that already shipped, since it will probably be thanksgiving by the time mine makes it here




Oh noooo... I hope you get yours quickly!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oh noooo... I hope you get yours quickly!




That's the part I don't like about living on the west coast. Most of the stuff comes from the east coast, so it takes about a week to get here! And then the Q takes their sweet time to process the order, that makes it longer...


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> That's the part I don't like about living on the west coast. Most of the stuff comes from the east coast, so it takes about a week to get here! And then the Q takes their sweet time to process the order, that makes it longer...




That's frustrating.  I wish the Q would process quicker. Some things ship out so quickly and others.... (Sigh).  I guess with TSVs it's just that way because there are so many orders.


----------



## Twoboyz

Today I've got my Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. This is probably my favorite color in a handbag ever!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. This is probably my favorite color in a handbag ever!
> View attachment 2792770



I love the Sydney shape. This colors is gorgeous.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. This is probably my favorite color in a handbag ever!
> View attachment 2792770




I LOVE this satchel TB!  I would have replied sooner but I was checking it out online.  It's beautiful in raisin, I love the double zippers, and the feet on the bottom. I saw the inside of it on macys.com and it has a leash for keys!  It also looks like it's a perfect size.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. This is probably my favorite color in a handbag ever!
> View attachment 2792770



I love that bag, TB!   I have looked at it so many times in Macy's.   The raisin is just a perfect color, too.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. This is probably my favorite color in a handbag ever!
> View attachment 2792770




This bag is so pretty! The color, the shape, the leather looks so yummy! Divine!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dragged out the Coach Carlyle today.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. This is probably my favorite color in a handbag ever!
> View attachment 2792770





MiaBorsa said:


> Dragged out the Coach Carlyle today.



The colors just scream rich, beautiful handbags


----------



## MaryBel

Closet Dive! Brahmin Anna in pewter!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I love the Sydney shape. This colors is gorgeous.



Thanks Nebo! I love this simple little bag.  



RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE this satchel TB!  I would have replied sooner but I was checking it out online.  It's beautiful in raisin, I love the double zippers, and the feet on the bottom. I saw the inside of it on macys.com and it has a leash for keys!  It also looks like it's a perfect size.



:giggles: Thanks RN! They have it in red.  I really do like this little bag.  It's small, but carries all of my stuff.  It's soft, yet keeps it's shape, and is light weight. I really would like to get one in Heritage Blue....but then I tell my self I don't need two of the same bag.  Yeah right.  This is the person who just got three GILI hobos! :lolots:



MiaBorsa said:


> I love that bag, TB!   I have looked at it so many times in Macy's.   The raisin is just a perfect color, too.



Thanks Sarah! I don't think I would have looked at it if this raisin color hadn't just grabbed me.  As soon as I picked it up I was obsessed! Love it.  



MaryBel said:


> This bag is so pretty! The color, the shape, the leather looks so yummy! Divine!



Thanks MaryBel! All of those things you said are what makes this little bag so perfect.  I didn't think it would comfortably fit all of my stuff, but it does.  It's a forgiving little bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Dragged out the Coach Carlyle today.



Carlyle is beautiful!  I'm sure she's happy to be out of the closet for a while.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Dragged out the Coach Carlyle today.



It's a beautiful color for fall Sarah.  I was looking at these the last time I was at Macy's.  They are so pretty. Of course I couldn't try it on because they have everything locked up like Fort Knox!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Closet Dive! Brahmin Anna in pewter!



Great dive MaryBel! Love that stunning pewter Brahmin Croco embossing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Closet Dive! Brahmin Anna in pewter!



I'm giving your dive a perfect score!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Closet Dive! Brahmin Anna in pewter!



It pics like this one that set me off on a mission to find a pewter satchel!  Anna is beautifult in Pewter!  Now I'm thinking about my grey Longchamp Roseau sitting in my sister's closet.  Maybe I'll switch into her this weekend. 

(Old pic. Sorry it's a little dark.)


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Closet Dive! Brahmin Anna in pewter!



MaryBel
Don't  remember seeing this bag. Are those tags still on

She's a beauty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Carlyle is beautiful!  I'm sure she's happy to be out of the closet for a while.


   Actually, she hasn't been IN the closet yet!!  She's been piled in the messy "purse staging area" for a few weeks.  




hopi said:


> The colors just scream rich, beautiful handbags


Thanks, hopi!   :kiss:




Twoboyz said:


> It's a beautiful color for fall Sarah.  I was looking at these the last time I was at Macy's.  They are so pretty. Of course I couldn't try it on because they have everything locked up like Fort Knox!


Thanks, TB.  This is my bargain bag; I scored it for $157.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Actually, she hasn't been IN the closet yet!!  She's been piled in the messy "purse staging area" for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, TB. * This is my bargain bag; I scored it for $157. *



Wow that is an amazing price and you found such a great color so much for FOS being a good shop site


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Actually, she hasn't been IN the closet yet!!  She's been piled in the messy "purse staging area" for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> This is my bargain bag; I scored it for $157.



Like closet purgatory?

You really did score on Carlyle! What a great price!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Actually, she hasn't been IN the closet yet!!  She's been piled in the messy "purse staging area" for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, hopi!   :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, TB.  This is my bargain bag; I scored it for $157.




Wowza! That's not what they were going for at Macy's! Great deal!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> It pics like this one that set me off on a mission to find a pewter satchel!  Anna is beautifult in Pewter!  Now I'm thinking about my grey Longchamp Roseau sitting in my sister's closet.  Maybe I'll switch into her this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> (Old pic. Sorry it's a little dark.)




That's a beautiful gray bag! Hopefully it's in your sisters closet....lol!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That's a beautiful gray bag! Hopefully it's in your sisters closet....lol!




Thanks TB!

 I was thinking the same thing as I was typing my post!  I think I'll call her today and "reserve" it for the weekend.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing as I was typing my post!  I think I'll call her today and "reserve" it for the weekend.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> It pics like this one that set me off on a mission to find a pewter satchel!  Anna is beautifult in Pewter!  Now I'm thinking about my grey Longchamp Roseau sitting in my sister's closet.  Maybe I'll switch into her this weekend.
> 
> (Old pic. Sorry it's a little dark.)



   Oh my, she is gorgeous, GF.   I have yet to add a Longchamp to my collection.  I always get PO'd when the department store sales exclude them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Like closet purgatory?
> 
> You really did score on Carlyle! What a great price!



Well, kind of.  It's my "purse room" where I do the unboxing and photos.  Since my purse closet has no room left at the inn, there's a lot of bags languishing in there amid the packing materials.  :shame:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Wowza! That's not what they were going for at Macy's! Great deal!


  Yeah, it was one of those "clearance plus coupon plus other percent" deals that I never seem to find.  I lucked out for once.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> It pics like this one that set me off on a mission to find a pewter satchel!  Anna is beautifult in Pewter!  Now I'm thinking about my grey Longchamp Roseau sitting in my sister's closet.  Maybe I'll switch into her this weekend.
> 
> (Old pic. Sorry it's a little dark.)






I could never trust my sister with this.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> *Like closet purgatory?
> *
> You really did score on Carlyle! What a great price!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, kind of.  It's my "purse room" where I do the unboxing and photos.  Since my purse closet has no room left at the inn, there's a lot of bags languishing in there amid the packing materials.  :shame:


 
That sounds like a fun room!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Dragged out the Coach Carlyle today.





Love Carlyle!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh my, she is gorgeous, GF.   I have yet to add a Longchamp to my collection.  I always get PO'd when the department store sales exclude them.




Thanks Sarah!

I got her a few years ago at Nordstrom.  It was sitting on the Sale table for something like $180 dollars. I couldn't believe it!  It wasn't the color I was looking for but it was the only Roseau at that price so I couldn't walk away without her!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Great dive MaryBel! Love that stunning pewter Brahmin Croco embossing.





Thanks TB! This one was one that when I saw, I had to get it right away! Love the color!



MiaBorsa said:


> I'm giving your dive a perfect score!




Thanks!



RuedeNesle said:


> It pics like this one that set me off on a mission to find a pewter satchel!  Anna is beautifult in Pewter!  Now I'm thinking about my grey Longchamp Roseau sitting in my sister's closet.  Maybe I'll switch into her this weekend.
> 
> (Old pic. Sorry it's a little dark.)




Thanks GF!
Are you sure your Longchamp is in your sister's closet? 



hopi said:


> MaryBel
> Don't  remember seeing this bag. Are those tags still on
> 
> She's a beauty.





This is an oldie. I think I bought her around 2010, but was still with tags on 
No more...she's loaded and ready to go for parent teacher conference this afternoon.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> I could never trust my sister with this.[/QUOTE:]
> 
> I "think" she's safe in one of the boxes I haven't been in much.  (But now I'm really calling her! )


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Are you sure your Longchamp is in your sister's closet?



Okay, y'all are really scaring me now.   I'll let you know how it goes this weekend!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> It pics like this one that set me off on a mission to find a pewter satchel!  Anna is beautifult in Pewter!  Now I'm thinking about my grey Longchamp Roseau sitting in my sister's closet.  Maybe I'll switch into her this weekend.
> 
> (Old pic. Sorry it's a little dark.)



Oh that is really beautiful!


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. This is probably my favorite color in a handbag ever!
> View attachment 2792770



i saw this bag in ur video and it's quite classy. great bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Oh that is really beautiful!



Thanks Rosie!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> i saw this bag in ur video and it's quite classy. great bag!



Thanks! It was funny because my DS told me today that it was "Swag".  That's a high compliment from a 15-year-old.  He told said he loved the color too.  That made me happy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got my Coach siggy Edie yesterday and I'm thrilled!!   This is the prettiest jacquard signature I think I have ever seen.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my Coach siggy Edie yesterday and I'm thrilled!!   This is the prettiest jacquard signature I think I have ever seen.



That bag is GORGEOUS!!!  Love it!  Congrats honey!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my Coach siggy Edie yesterday and I'm thrilled!!   This is the prettiest jacquard signature I think I have ever seen.


 

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my Coach siggy Edie yesterday and I'm thrilled!!   This is the prettiest jacquard signature I think I have ever seen.



The jacquard signature is beautiful!


Congrats!


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my Coach siggy Edie yesterday and I'm thrilled!!   This is the prettiest jacquard signature I think I have ever seen.



I've always liked brown and black together and this is probably the best looking siggie piece I've seen from Coach.  Dejavu on that big tassle, someone else added one to theirs and I think that really completes the bag.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my Coach siggy Edie yesterday and I'm thrilled!!   This is the prettiest jacquard signature I think I have ever seen.



Very pretty, I had not seen any jacquards in the store, it's lovely.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my Coach siggy Edie yesterday and I'm thrilled!!   This is the prettiest jacquard signature I think I have ever seen.




Wow, that is a beauty! I can see the nice texture when I zoom in. Congrats!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> That bag is GORGEOUS!!!  Love it!  Congrats honey!!


Thanks, honey!!




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!


Thanks, Chickie!  




RuedeNesle said:


> The jacquard signature is beautiful!
> 
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you, GF!




CatePNW said:


> I've always liked brown and black together and this is probably the best looking siggie piece I've seen from Coach.  Dejavu on that big tassle, someone else added one to theirs and I think that really completes the bag.


 Thanks.  Yes, "eehlers" told me where she found her gorgeous tassel, so I promptly ordered one after seeing her beautiful bag.




hopi said:


> Very pretty, I had not seen any jacquards in the store, it's lovely.


Thanks, hopi!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, that is a beauty! I can see the nice texture when I zoom in. Congrats!!



Thanks, TB!   There are so many beautiful bags being posted this week; it's hard to keep up with them all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Coach Metallic Edie came today from Nordies... and I'm thinking she's going back tomorrow.   I'm not feeling the black hardware, and the metallic finish is kind of dull looking.   She didn't wow me.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Metallic Edie came today from Nordies... and I'm thinking she's going back tomorrow.   I'm not feeling the black hardware, and the metallic finish is kind of dull looking.   She didn't wow me.



Sit her out and think about her.  Your siggy Edie is so stunning, that's a lot to live up to!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I got my Coach siggy Edie yesterday and I'm thrilled!!   This is the prettiest jacquard signature I think I have ever seen.





MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Metallic Edie came today from Nordies... and I'm thinking she's going back tomorrow.   I'm not feeling the black hardware, and the metallic finish is kind of dull looking.   She didn't wow me.





Both are beautiful but the siggy is totally WOW. You would think the metallic would get this reaction but I like the siggy better!
Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Sit her out and think about her.  Your siggy Edie is so stunning, that's a lot to live up to!!





MaryBel said:


> Both are beautiful but the siggy is totally WOW. You would think the metallic would get this reaction but I like the siggy better!
> Congrats!



Thanks, y'all.  I am totally in love with the siggy and have already loaded her up!   Unfortunately Miss Metallic is stiff and homely, hahaha.   Buh-bye!!!       Of course, I'll also have to return the matching wallet that will be here on Saturday.   SIgh.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  I am totally in love with the siggy and have already loaded her up!   Unfortunately Miss Metallic is stiff and homely, hahaha.   Buh-bye!!!       Of course, I'll also have to return the matching wallet that will be here on Saturday.   SIgh.




I think I am in agreement with everyone, when I compare the two the siggy is a definite wow! It's a stunning bag. It helps to have something to compare it to sometimes.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is MK Red Grommet Selma and her poofy fob. 
View attachment 2794367

View attachment 2794368


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is MK Red Grommet Selma and her poofy fob.
> View attachment 2794367
> 
> View attachment 2794368




OMG!  Gorgeous! It's such a beautiful shade of red and the poof is perfect.  you look great!


----------



## houstonm2198

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is MK Red Grommet Selma and her poofy fob.
> View attachment 2794367
> 
> View attachment 2794368


Pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is MK Red Grommet Selma and her poofy fob.
> View attachment 2794367
> 
> View attachment 2794368



Looks great!


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Happy Halloween, Dooney Bin!!!*   

Issy is ready to trick-or-treat!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is MK Red Grommet Selma and her poofy fob.
> View attachment 2794367
> 
> View attachment 2794368





  Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> *Happy Halloween, Dooney Bin!!!*
> 
> Issy is ready to trick-or-treat!!



Happy Halloween to you and Issy!  Rebecca is wearing my oldest granddaughter's fairy wings.  I'm not carrying her today, just chose her for the pic since she's orange.

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO EVERYONE IN THE BIN!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Halloween to you and Issy!  Rebecca is wearing my oldest granddaughter's fairy wings.  *I'm not carrying her today*, just chose her for the pic since she's orange.
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO EVERYONE IN THE BIN!



How cute is Rebecca!!   I'm not planning to leave the house today, but I couldn't resist pulling out an orange bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> How cute is Rebecca!!   I'm not planning to leave the house today, but I couldn't resist pulling out an orange bag.



I have to go to my grandchildren's school for their Halloween Parade this morning. I should carry Rebecca but I'm not ready to switch out of my crimson Dillen II satchel, even for a day.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is MK Red Grommet Selma and her poofy fob.
> View attachment 2794367
> 
> View attachment 2794368



beautiful


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> *Happy Halloween, Dooney Bin!!!*
> 
> Issy is ready to trick-or-treat!!



She looks perfect, this bag has to be the easiest carry ever love her.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Halloween to you and Issy!  Rebecca is wearing my oldest granddaughter's fairy wings.  I'm not carrying her today, just chose her for the pic since she's orange.
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO EVERYONE IN THE BIN!





too funny with wings.

My goal today is to not eat the 5 bags of candy I bought yesterday.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> too funny with wings.
> 
> *My goal today is to not eat the 5 bags of candy I bought yesterday*.



  Good luck with that!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Good luck with that!



:lolots:
You saw the wrappers in the garbage can

I have learned over the years never to buy the candy early or I would be buying it again.
Left the bags sealed til about 10 last night and slowly open each of the to put in the bowl so they would be "ready" late this afternoon. That took all about 2 seconds.
It is so cold and windy today, don't think there will be anyone, little kids will be blown away.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is MK Red Grommet Selma and her poofy fob.
> View attachment 2794367
> 
> View attachment 2794368





Selma is so pretty!


I think I need to switch into a red bag today to go with my red devil wig. I can believe I just wore it to my son's school (it has red hair and red horns)  There was a Halloween parade and the parents went to watch all the kids on their costumes. My son went as a Pirate!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> *Happy Halloween, Dooney Bin!!!*
> 
> Issy is ready to trick-or-treat!!





Happy Halloween Sarah!
Issy is perfect for today (oh well, and for the rest of the year too)


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Halloween to you and Issy!  Rebecca is wearing my oldest granddaughter's fairy wings.  I'm not carrying her today, just chose her for the pic since she's orange.
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO EVERYONE IN THE BIN!



Rebecca looks so good!
I just came back from my son's parade. I went with a wig, a red devil wig :devil:


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> :lolots:
> You saw the wrappers in the garbage can
> 
> I have learned over the years never to buy the candy early or I would be buying it again.
> Left the bags sealed til about 10 last night and slowly open each of the to put in the bowl so they would be "ready" late this afternoon. That took all about 2 seconds.
> It is so cold and windy today, don't think there will be anyone, little kids will be blown away.





I bought one of those huge bags from Costco and every time I see it I want to open it and get an Almond Joy. I have resisted temptation so far but later, there's no stopping me


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I bought one of those huge bags from Costco and every time I see it I want to open it and get an Almond Joy.* I have resisted temptation so far but later, there's no stopping me [/QUOTE*]
> 
> Part of the hazards of being a parent.
> Glad you are enjoying your son's school activities, it goes by so quick.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Sit her out and think about her.  Your siggy Edie is so stunning, that's a lot to live up to!!



 I was packing her up to return and started looking at her more closely.  I took the stuffing out and manhandled her a little to help soften her up...then did some purse-posing.  Well... she's STAYING!!      I think she's going to get slouchy and fabulous, and the black hardware is growing on me.   The matching wallet will be here tomorrow which will seal the deal.     I need to order a tassel for her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Beautiful - love it with the red and black - pretty blouse



Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Today I've got my Fossil Sydney Satchel in the color raisin. This is probably my favorite color in a handbag ever!
> View attachment 2792770


I can see why.  That is gorgeous!!



MiaBorsa said:


> Dragged out the Coach Carlyle today.


TDF Gorgeous!!  I love the color on this one.



MaryBel said:


> Closet Dive! Brahmin Anna in pewter!


Oh my!  That's a beauty!!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of those huge bags from Costco and every time I see it I want to open it and get an Almond Joy.* I have resisted temptation so far but later, there's no stopping me [/QUOTE*]
> 
> Part of the hazards of being a parent.
> Glad you are enjoying your son's school activities, it goes by so quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun.
> DH also went and we were standing together and when DS saw us, I actually think he didn't recognize me, because I could see all his focus was with DH, I had to step closer and wave to him and then when he looked at me, he had the funniest look in his face!
Click to expand...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> It pics like this one that set me off on a mission to find a pewter satchel!  Anna is beautifult in Pewter!  Now I'm thinking about my grey Longchamp Roseau sitting in my sister's closet.  Maybe I'll switch into her this weekend.
> 
> (Old pic. Sorry it's a little dark.)


Very pretty!



MiaBorsa said:


> I got my Coach siggy Edie yesterday and I'm thrilled!!   This is the prettiest jacquard signature I think I have ever seen.


She's pretty!  Love the tassle!



MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Metallic Edie came today from Nordies... and I'm thinking she's going back tomorrow.   I'm not feeling the black hardware, and the metallic finish is kind of dull looking.   She didn't wow me.


The metallic shimmer is pretty.  But if it's not love, definitely goes back. I agree.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I was packing her up to return and started looking at her more closely.  I took the stuffing out and manhandled her a little to help soften her up...then did some purse-posing.  Well... she's STAYING!!      I think she's going to get slouchy and fabulous, and the black hardware is growing on me.   The matching wallet will be here tomorrow which will seal the deal.     I need to order a tassel for her.




Nice to hear she's staying!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my!  That's a beauty!!





Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

I was looking for a red bag to go with my red wig but decided to change into my trusty black saffiano mini tanner since it's been raining all morning. Here she is with my wig. 

I thinking on making a quick trip to the outlet later today, what do you think, should I wear the wig to the outlet?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> OMG!  Gorgeous! It's such a beautiful shade of red and the poof is perfect.  you look great!


Thank you!  I love the contrast of the brown poof with the red, but it goes with gold grommets.



houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!


Thank you!



MiaBorsa said:


> Looks great!


Thank you!



RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!  This was a lucky find on Bonanza.



hopi said:


> beautiful


Thank you!



MaryBel said:


> Selma is so pretty!
> I think I need to switch into a red bag today to go with my red devil wig. I can believe I just wore it to my son's school (it has red hair and red horns)  There was a Halloween parade and the parents went to watch all the kids on their costumes. My son went as a Pirate!



Thank you!  Sounds like a red bag would be perfect for today!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> *Happy Halloween, Dooney Bin!!!*
> 
> Issy is ready to trick-or-treat!!


Perfect!



RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Halloween to you and Issy!  Rebecca is wearing my oldest granddaughter's fairy wings.  I'm not carrying her today, just chose her for the pic since she's orange.
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO EVERYONE IN THE BIN!


She's gorgeous!  Love the picture with the fairy wings.



MaryBel said:


> I was looking for a red bag to go with my red wig but decided to change into my trusty black saffiano mini tanner since it's been raining all morning. Here she is with my wig.
> 
> I thinking on making a quick trip to the outlet later today, what do you think, should I wear the wig to the outlet?


Another perfect pairing.  Oh, and I dare you to wear the wig to the outlet, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I was packing her up to return and started looking at her more closely.  I took the stuffing out and manhandled her a little to help soften her up...then did some purse-posing.  Well... she's STAYING!!      I think she's going to get slouchy and fabulous, and the black hardware is growing on me.   The matching wallet will be here tomorrow which will seal the deal.     I need to order a tassel for her.





Well there you go!  Sometimes all you need to do is take the stuffing out and do a little purse-posting.  Congrats!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I was looking for a red bag to go with my red wig but decided to change into my trusty black saffiano mini tanner since it's been raining all morning. Here she is with my wig.
> 
> I thinking on making a quick trip to the outlet later today, what do you think, should I wear the wig to the outlet?




Yes!!!!  Hahaha, I think it's great that you wore this to your DSs school. Lol So funny that he didn't recognize you.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I was packing her up to return and started looking at her more closely.  I took the stuffing out and manhandled her a little to help soften her up...then did some purse-posing.  Well... she's STAYING!!      I think she's going to get slouchy and fabulous, and the black hardware is growing on me.   The matching wallet will be here tomorrow which will seal the deal.     I need to order a tassel for her.




Oh good, now you don't have to send back the wallet


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Another perfect pairing.  Oh, and I dare you to wear the wig to the outlet, lol.




I'll do it!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> :lolots:
> You saw the wrappers in the garbage can
> 
> I have learned over the years never to buy the candy early or I would be buying it again.
> Left the bags sealed til about 10 last night and slowly open each of the to put in the bowl so they would be "ready" late this afternoon. That took all about 2 seconds.
> It is so cold and windy today, don't think there will be anyone, little kids will be blown away.





I hear you Hopi, but I haven't been so smart. I have fallen off my no sugar, no wheat, and no dairy wagon, dang Halloween! We are on our third big bag of candy because I made the mistake of buying it early! Now I think I'll be stuck with it because I don't think any kids are going to go out in this crazy weather today. Driving DS to school today, we drove through a mini blizzard! He was in heaven because he's a snowboarder.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> *Happy Halloween, Dooney Bin!!!*
> 
> Issy is ready to trick-or-treat!!




Happy Halloween Dooney Bin! 

That's a gorgeous bag! Love the color


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Halloween to you and Issy!  Rebecca is wearing my oldest granddaughter's fairy wings.  I'm not carrying her today, just chose her for the pic since she's orange.
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO EVERYONE IN THE BIN!




I heart Rebecca with her costume on  Cute!  Happy Halloween!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I was looking for a red bag to go with my red wig but decided to change into my trusty black saffiano mini tanner since it's been raining all morning. Here she is with my wig.
> 
> I thinking on making a quick trip to the outlet later today, what do you think, should I wear the wig to the outlet?


----------



## elisian

have just been lurking and admiring these - lovely bags, ladies!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> She looks perfect, this bag has to be the easiest carry ever love her.





MaryBel said:


> Happy Halloween Sarah!
> Issy is perfect for today (oh well, and for the rest of the year too)





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Perfect!
> .





Twoboyz said:


> Happy Halloween Dooney Bin!
> 
> That's a gorgeous bag! Love the color



Thanks everyone!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I was looking for a red bag to go with my red wig but decided to change into my trusty black saffiano mini tanner since it's been raining all morning. Here she is with my wig.
> 
> I thinking on making a quick trip to the outlet later today, what do you think, should I wear the wig to the outlet?



Cute.  And definitely wear the wig!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Nice to hear she's staying!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well there you go!  Sometimes all you need to do is take the stuffing out and do a little purse-posting.  Congrats!!


  Exactly!   I think I was disappointed at first because she didn't look like I "expected" from the website pics.  




Twoboyz said:


> Oh good, now you don't have to send back the wallet


Yay!!  I hate making returns.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> :lolots:
> *You saw the wrappers in the garbage can
> *
> I have learned over the years never to buy the candy early or I would be buying it again.
> Left the bags sealed til about 10 last night and slowly open each of the to put in the bowl so they would be "ready" late this afternoon. That took all about 2 seconds.
> It is so cold and windy today, don't think there will be anyone, little kids will be blown away.



  I was looking at my garbage can!  Every year I say I'm going to buy candy I don't like, but every year my favorite candy bars are in these huge bags in cute bite size.  I end up buying what I love, turning off the front lights, and waiting for Halloween to end so I can eat the candy myself!   It hasn't rained here in a long time and it's been raining all day today and it's cool. So far, Halloween in Oakland, feels like Halloween in Chicago. LOL!



MaryBel said:


> *Rebecca looks so good!
> *I just came back from my son's parade. I went with a wig, a red devil wig :devil:



Thanks MB! We just got back from school.  My oldest granddaughter was Rainbow Fairy, my grandson was a Red Ninja, and my 3 year old granddaughter was Minnie Mouse.  I was the Confused Grandmother (No costume necessary!)



MaryBel said:


> I bought one of those huge bags from Costco and every time I see it I want to open it and get an Almond Joy.* I have resisted temptation so far but later, there's no stopping me :l*augh:



Enjoy!  I know I'm going to enjoy my Nutrageous bars later!



MaryBel said:


> I was looking for a red bag to go with my red wig but decided to change into my trusty black saffiano mini tanner since it's been raining all morning. Here she is with my wig.
> 
> I *thinking on making a quick trip to the outlet later today, what do you think, should I wear the wig to the outlet*?



  Yes you should!  I think they'll give you candy. (If they don't call Security!)

I LOVE Tanner! She was a perfect choice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> :
> Enjoy!  I know I'm going to enjoy my Nutrageous bars later!


   I have a stash of Milky Ways that will NOT be handed out.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I have a stash of Milky Ways that will NOT be handed out.


Me to on KitKats. Lolololol


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> I was looking at my garbage can!  Every year I say I'm going to buy candy I don't like, but every year my favorite candy bars are in these huge bags in cute bite size*.  I end up buying what I love, turning off the front lights, and waiting for **Halloween to end so I can eat the candy myself!*   It hasn't rained here in a long time and it's been raining all day today and it's cool. So far, Halloween in Oakland, feels like Halloween in Chicago. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MB! We just got back from school.  My oldest granddaughter was Rainbow Fairy, my grandson was a Red Ninja, and my 3 year old granddaughter was Minnie Mouse.  *I was the Confused Grandmother (No costume necessary)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason God doesn't let women get pregnant after 40


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> RuedeNesle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at my garbage can!  Every year I say I'm going to buy candy I don't like, but every year my favorite candy bars are in these huge bags in cute bite size*.  I end up buying what I love, turning off the front lights, and waiting for **Halloween to end so I can eat the candy myself!*   It hasn't rained here in a long time and it's been raining all day today and it's cool. So far, Halloween in Oakland, feels like Halloween in Chicago. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MB! We just got back from school.  My oldest granddaughter was Rainbow Fairy, my grandson was a Red Ninja, and my 3 year old granddaughter was Minnie Mouse.  *I was the Confused Grandmother (No costume necessary)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is a reason God doesn't let women get pregnant after 40*
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I have a stash of Milky Ways that will NOT be handed out.




I have taken out the Reese's, Hershey milk chocolate, Hershey Cookies and Cream.  I'm hoping I don't have to put them back in...


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I was looking at my garbage can!  Every year I say I'm going to buy candy I don't like, but every year my favorite candy bars are in these huge bags in cute bite size.  I end up buying what I love, turning off the front lights, and waiting for Halloween to end so I can eat the candy myself!   It hasn't rained here in a long time and it's been raining all day today and it's cool. So far, Halloween in Oakland, feels like Halloween in Chicago. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MB! We just got back from school.  My oldest granddaughter was Rainbow Fairy, my grandson was a Red Ninja, and my 3 year old granddaughter was Minnie Mouse.  I was the Confused Grandmother (No costume necessary!):!




Rotflmao!! Don't worry RN...you're still better off because Halloween in Chicago feels like Christmas! We had snow this morning!!  I bet the grandkids were so cute!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Another perfect pairing.  Oh, and I dare you to wear the wig to the outlet, lol.





hopi said:


>





MiaBorsa said:


> Cute.  And definitely wear the wig!!





RuedeNesle said:


> Yes you should!  I think they'll give you candy. (If they don't call Security!)




Well, mission not accomplished!
I took my wig but I was not able to put it on in the car. I guess I need a big mirror to be able to fix my hair under the wig. The disadvantage of having long hair. Oh well, It's on now.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I have a stash of Milky Ways that will NOT be handed out.




Oh, I love milky ways! I'm planning to stash some...



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me to on KitKats. Lolololol




Didn't get kit kats this time...but yum!



Twoboyz said:


> I have taken out the Reese's, Hershey milk chocolate, Hershey Cookies and Cream. * I'm hoping I don't have to put them back in*...





GF, so what did you leave?


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I was looking at my garbage can!  Every year I say I'm going to buy candy I don't like, but every year my favorite candy bars are in these huge bags in cute bite size.  I end up buying what I love, turning off the front lights, and waiting for Halloween to end so I can eat the candy myself!  * It hasn't rained here in a long time and it's been raining all day today and it's cool. So far, Halloween in Oakland, feels like Halloween in Chicago. LOL!
> *
> Thanks MB! We just got back from school.  My oldest granddaughter was Rainbow Fairy, my grandson was a Red Ninja, and my 3 year old granddaughter was Minnie Mouse.*  I was the Confused Grandmother* (No costume necessary!)




It's kind of like here, it's been raining for days. It seems it just stopped! I wonder if anybody is going to show up.


Confused grandmother, I love it! Very original!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao!! Don't worry RN...you're still better off because Halloween in Chicago feels like Christmas! We had snow this morning!!  I bet the grandkids were so cute!




Snow? that's a twist on Halloween!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao!! Don't worry RN...you're still better off because Halloween in Chicago feels like Christmas! We had snow this morning!!  I bet the grandkids were so cute!



SNOW?  You're right, I'm better off here.  I'm still thawing out from the Polar Vortex last Winter.

Thanks TB, they were cute!  And so were a lot of the other kids.  I loved all the little Princesses.  I forgot how excited children get about Halloween!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Oh, I love milky ways! I'm planning to stash some...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get kit kats this time...but yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GF, so what did you leave?




Haha, I know right?! It would have been easier to tell what I left. Whoppers and Reese's pieces.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> It's kind of like here, it's been raining for days. It seems it just stopped! I wonder if anybody is going to show up.
> 
> 
> *Confused grandmother, I love it! Very original*!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Haha, I know right?! It would have been easier to tell what I left. Whoppers and Reese's pieces.




Well, it seems like this Halloween is not happening here! It's raining again! So it stopped only for about an hour. It seems I will just fill out DS's pumpkin and call it a day. I doubt anybody is going out. I don't think DS will go out with the rain.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Well, it seems like this Halloween is not happening here! It's raining again! So it stopped only for about an hour. It seems I will just fill out DS's pumpkin and call it a day. I doubt anybody is going out. I don't think DS will go out with the rain.




At least you can fill his pumpkin and you know it's safe. It takes some of the fun out of it though


----------



## CatePNW

Happy Halloween everyone!  Enjoyed reading about all your candy stashes too!  No trick or treaters showed up here, so I have some Reeses, Butterfinger bars and cups, and Baby Ruth to enjoy with my coffee!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!  Enjoyed reading about all your candy stashes too!  No trick or treaters showed up here, so I have some Reeses, Butterfinger bars and cups, and Baby Ruth to enjoy with my coffee!




Yum!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> At least you can fill his pumpkin and you know it's safe. It takes some of the fun out of it though





Well the rain was on and off today but it seems the kids don't care. We still got lots of kids. I was afraid I was going to run out of chocolates mid way. DH took DS since he said he didn't care if he got wet (refused to take an umbrella).  They came back with his pumpkin filled half way because it started raining harder but DS still wanted to go (he wanted a full pumpkin). At the end we had some leftover chocolates so I told him that with that he will get that to get his pumpkin full. Then he got distracted watching casper on TV and forgot about them.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!  Enjoyed reading about all your candy stashes too!  No trick or treaters showed up here, so I have some Reeses, Butterfinger bars and cups, and Baby Ruth to enjoy with my coffee!





Happy Halloween Cate!
I guess we all end up with our candy stashes! So funny! I guess we are never too old for this


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Well the rain was on and off today but it seems the kids don't care. We still got lots of kids. I was afraid I was going to run out of chocolates mid way. DH took DS since he said he didn't care if he got wet (refused to take an umbrella).  They came back with his pumpkin filled half way because it started raining harder but DS still wanted to go (he wanted a full pumpkin). At the end we had some leftover chocolates so I told him that with that he will get that to get his pumpkin full. Then he got distracted watching casper on TV and forgot about them.




Haha cute! I love it.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Well the rain was on and off today but it seems the kids don't care. We still got lots of kids. I was afraid I was going to run out of chocolates mid way. DH took DS since he said he didn't care if he got wet (refused to take an umbrella).  They came back with his pumpkin filled half way because it started raining harder but DS still wanted to go (he wanted a full pumpkin). At the end we had some leftover chocolates so I told him that with that he will get that to get his pumpkin full. Then he got distracted watching casper on TV and forgot about them.



How old is your little boy?  When DS was young he would go out in almost any weather and we and more often DH would freeze our butts off in the cold.  It's lightly raining and about 50 tonight, but with the breeze it feels pretty cold out there.  Our doorbell did ring ONE time!  It was a little girl dressed as a princess, probably about 4 or 5 years old.  So we have plenty of candy left.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Looks great!




Wow!!! Beautiful!! Such a pretty red and the leather looks sooo soft.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Black and Gold headed out for some shopping. 
View attachment 2795206

View attachment 2795207

View attachment 2795208


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Black and Gold headed out for some shopping.
> View attachment 2795206
> 
> View attachment 2795207
> 
> View attachment 2795208



Love Phoebe!!   Have fun shopping.


----------



## RuedeNesle

As soon I arrived at my sister's apartment last night I looked for my Longchamp tote.  She was safely sleeping in the box she was shipped in.  BUT.....my black Cole Haan  bag (pic in a recent post) was hanging on her bedroom door!  She's empty but I smell receipts on her breath! 

I loaded up my Longchamp tote and took her with me this morning for a cappuccino.  A week ago Friday, my youngest granddaughter and I ran out to Livermore before picking up the other 2 grandkids after school. I've been jonesin' for a MK slim wallet but I've been trying to look for a good sale.  I found a tangerine saffiano wallet at the outlet for $47.40 with tax.  It retails for $98.  It's the perfect size for all my bags.  It has just enough slots, and ID window, and double bill slots.

I'm headed out soon to Union Square to get the vapors of Macys and to stop in DSW. (And maybe have another cappuccino!)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Black and Gold headed out for some shopping.
> View attachment 2795206
> 
> View attachment 2795207
> 
> View attachment 2795208



Looking good!  Have fun!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> As soon I arrived at my sister's apartment last night I looked for my Longchamp tote.  She was safely sleeping in the box she was shipped in.  BUT.....my black Cole Haan  bag (pic in a recent post) was hanging on her bedroom door!  She's empty but I smell receipts on her breath!
> 
> I loaded up my Longchamp tote and took her with me this morning for a cappuccino.  A week ago Friday, my youngest granddaughter and I ran out to Livermore before picking up the other 2 grandkids after school. I've been jonesin' for a MK slim wallet but I've been trying to look for a good sale.  I found a tangerine saffiano wallet at the outlet for $47.40 with tax.  It retails for $98.  It's the perfect size for all my bags.  It has just enough slots, and ID window, and double bill slots.
> 
> I'm headed out soon to Union Square to get the vapors of Macys and to stop in DSW. (And maybe have another cappuccino!)
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



   She looks beautiful, GF!   Glad you were able to scoop her up.    I love the new wallet...perfect pop of color.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Black and Gold headed out for some shopping.
> View attachment 2795206
> 
> View attachment 2795207
> 
> View attachment 2795208



LOVE this


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> As soon I arrived at my sister's apartment last night I looked for my Longchamp tote.  She was safely sleeping in the box she was shipped in.  BUT.....*my black Cole Haan  bag (pic in a recent post) was hanging on her bedroom door! * She's empty but I smell receipts on her breath!
> 
> I loaded up my Longchamp tote and took her with me this morning for a cappuccino.  A week ago Friday, my youngest granddaughter and I ran out to Livermore before picking up the other 2 grandkids after school. I've been jonesin' for a MK slim wallet but I've been trying to look for a good sale.  I found a tangerine saffiano wallet at the outlet for $47.40 with tax.  It retails for $98.  It's the perfect size for all my bags.  It has just enough slots, and ID window, and double bill slots.
> 
> I'm headed out soon to Union Square to get the vapors of Macys and to stop in DSW. (And maybe have another cappuccino!)
> 
> Have a great day everyone!





When you do these SF pics my heart melts, great bag, wallet and the cappuccino looks amazing. Such a great getaway SF Sounds like you have a real relaxing and quiet weekend ahead.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Black and Gold headed out for some shopping.
> View attachment 2795206
> 
> View attachment 2795207
> 
> View attachment 2795208




That's a beauty! I love an all black bag with shiny gold hardware. Have fun shopping


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> As soon I arrived at my sister's apartment last night I looked for my Longchamp tote.  She was safely sleeping in the box she was shipped in.  BUT.....my black Cole Haan  bag (pic in a recent post) was hanging on her bedroom door!  She's empty but I smell receipts on her breath!
> 
> 
> 
> I loaded up my Longchamp tote and took her with me this morning for a cappuccino.  A week ago Friday, my youngest granddaughter and I ran out to Livermore before picking up the other 2 grandkids after school. I've been jonesin' for a MK slim wallet but I've been trying to look for a good sale.  I found a tangerine saffiano wallet at the outlet for $47.40 with tax.  It retails for $98.  It's the perfect size for all my bags.  It has just enough slots, and ID window, and double bill slots.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm headed out soon to Union Square to get the vapors of Macys and to stop in DSW. (And maybe have another cappuccino!)
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




Lol! Cole was kidnapped and used for his beauty! 

I love your new wallet. It's a gorgeous color, and that Longchamp....very nice. You sure know how to spend a nice relaxing afternoon out shopping. Sounds fun.  I hope you enjoyed.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> She looks beautiful, GF!   Glad you were able to scoop her up.    I love the new wallet...perfect pop of color.



Thanks Sarah! I love the wallet with the tote.



hopi said:


> When you do these SF pics my heart melts, great bag, wallet and the cappuccino looks amazing. Such a great getaway SF Sounds like you have a real relaxing and quiet weekend ahead.



Thanks Hopi! I love my weekends in San Francisco!  And after, as Sarah called it, "Hallo-week", it feels good to slow down and relax.  I hung out in Union Square for about 2 hours today.  It was nice to sit and people watch. Below is a pic I took.  



Twoboyz said:


> Lol! Cole was kidnapped and used for his beauty!
> 
> I love your new wallet. It's a gorgeous color, and that Longchamp....very nice. You sure know how to spend a nice relaxing afternoon out shopping. Sounds fun.  I hope you enjoyed.



  Yes he was! 

Thanks TB! This afternoon was very relaxing.  When I left Union Square I took a bus to Fillmore Street, walked a few blocks window shopping, got on another bus to Union St and walked a few blocks.  I love the little shops and restaurants along Fillmore and Union streets!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sarah! I love the wallet with the tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hopi! I love my weekends in San Francisco!  And after, as Sarah called it, "Hallo-week", it feels good to slow down and relax.  I hung out in Union Square for about 2 hours today.  It was nice to sit and people watch. Below is a pic I took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TB! This afternoon was very relaxing.  When I left Union Square I took a bus to Fillmore Street, walked a few blocks window shopping, got on another bus to Union St and walked a few blocks.  I love the little shops and restaurants along Fillmore and Union streets!




Great picture RN! So pretty with the flowers and the big city as a backdrop. I'm glad you had a nice day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Great picture RN! So pretty with the flowers and the big city as a backdrop. I'm glad you had a nice day.



Thanks TB! That's what I love about sitting in Union Square.  I hope you had a great Saturday too!:kiss:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Had to share my Dillards loot with y'all:  my stores had clearance at 30/30. 

Iris Zippy Wallet. This will go with the small iris wristlet I already have. I love  how pebbled these are. 
View attachment 2795544


And I finally caved and brought home the Olive Mini Duffle with Grommets. This was another one I always looked at when I went to Dillards. 
View attachment 2795546


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Had to share my Dillards loot with y'all:  my stores had clearance at 30/30.
> 
> Iris Zippy Wallet. This will go with the small iris wristlet I already have. I love  how pebbled these are.
> View attachment 2795544
> 
> 
> And I finally caved and brought home the Olive Mini Duffle with Grommets. This was another one I always looked at when I went to Dillards.
> View attachment 2795546




Beautiful loot! That color on the Zippy wallet is sooooo pretty! I like big pebbling too. The duffle is really cute too. I love the little edge the grommets add.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Had to share my Dillards loot with y'all:  my stores had clearance at 30/30.
> 
> Iris Zippy Wallet. This will go with the small iris wristlet I already have. I love  how pebbled these are.
> View attachment 2795544
> 
> 
> And I finally caved and brought home the Olive Mini Duffle with Grommets. This was another one I always looked at when I went to Dillards.
> View attachment 2795546



Wow you finished off Halloween with some real treats , so pretty - love the olive color


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Had to share my Dillards loot with y'all:  my stores had clearance at 30/30.
> 
> Iris Zippy Wallet. This will go with the small iris wristlet I already have. I love  how pebbled these are.
> View attachment 2795544
> 
> 
> And I finally caved and brought home the Olive Mini Duffle with Grommets. This was another one I always looked at when I went to Dillards.
> View attachment 2795546



Cute stuff, NAC!   Congrats.


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> As soon I arrived at my sister's apartment last night I looked for my Longchamp tote.  She was safely sleeping in the box she was shipped in.  BUT.....my black Cole Haan  bag (pic in a recent post) was hanging on her bedroom door!  She's empty but I smell receipts on her breath!
> 
> I loaded up my Longchamp tote and took her with me this morning for a cappuccino.  A week ago Friday, my youngest granddaughter and I ran out to Livermore before picking up the other 2 grandkids after school. I've been jonesin' for a MK slim wallet but I've been trying to look for a good sale.  I found a tangerine saffiano wallet at the outlet for $47.40 with tax.  It retails for $98.  It's the perfect size for all my bags.  It has just enough slots, and ID window, and double bill slots.
> 
> I'm headed out soon to Union Square to get the vapors of Macys and to stop in DSW. (And maybe have another cappuccino!)
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


 
Your Longchamp tote is gorgeous, and I love the color!  (I also love my Cole Haan and Longchamp bags).  The wallet is very pretty too.  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Black and Gold headed out for some shopping.
> View attachment 2795206
> 
> View attachment 2795207
> 
> View attachment 2795208


 
Ms Black and Gold is beautiful....enjoy her!


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Had to share my Dillards loot with y'all:  my stores had clearance at 30/30.
> 
> Iris Zippy Wallet. This will go with the small iris wristlet I already have. I love  how pebbled these are.
> View attachment 2795544
> 
> 
> And I finally caved and brought home the Olive Mini Duffle with Grommets. This was another one I always looked at when I went to Dillards.
> View attachment 2795546


 
Both are lovely, especially fond of the purple iris.  (had the purple iris Coach wristlet in my Macy's bag earlier and changed my mine, now seeing your beautiful wallet of the same color, is making me rethink my decision).  Enjoy your great deals!!!  BTW, how do you like the wristlet, and would it be a good fit for the iphone4?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Graphite Molly
View attachment 2796621

View attachment 2796622

View attachment 2796624


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Graphite Molly
> View attachment 2796621
> 
> View attachment 2796622
> 
> View attachment 2796624



Love Molly, wish I had known she was a perfect size, would have gotten this color.
I have her BIG sister the pebbled Rory in the Graphite , also in the ivory.
Finally got a Molly in the black and just fell in love!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Graphite Molly
> View attachment 2796621
> 
> View attachment 2796622
> 
> View attachment 2796624




Looks so cute! I love the two tone with the hot pink. She looks great with your outfit.


----------



## hopi

NAC your camera gets some real high defintion
great detail on your pic


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Graphite Molly
> View attachment 2796621
> 
> View attachment 2796622
> 
> View attachment 2796624


Love me some Molly!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cheidel said:


> Both are lovely, especially fond of the purple iris.  (had the purple iris Coach wristlet in my Macy's bag earlier and changed my mine, now seeing your beautiful wallet of the same color, is making me rethink my decision).  Enjoy your great deals!!!  BTW, how do you like the wristlet, and would it be a good fit for the iphone4?





Thanks!  I know all about the regret of leaving something behind.  Luckily there is always something new to catch my eye, lol.


I tried - and yes, the small purple iris wristlet holds my old iPhone 4 in otterbox commuter case, easily.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love me some Molly!!



Me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Love Molly, wish I had known she was a perfect size, would have gotten this color.
> I have her BIG sister the pebbled Rory in the Graphite , also in the ivory.
> Finally got a Molly in the black and just fell in love!


I love Molly too - this is another one I wish Coach had not discontinued. I love the size. 



Twoboyz said:


> Looks so cute! I love the two tone with the hot pink. She looks great with your outfit.


Thank you!! 



hopi said:


> NAC your camera gets some real high defintion
> great detail on your pic



Thanks!  These are pics with my iPhone 5s.  I'm amazed at the detail sometimes, too.  I do apologize for the large size of the pictures, though.  I didn't realize how big they were.  Yikes!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Looking good!  Have fun!


Thank you!  How sweet!



hopi said:


> LOVE this


Me too!  One of my favorites.



Twoboyz said:


> That's a beauty! I love an all black bag with shiny gold hardware. Have fun shopping


Thanks, me too!  I really love how pebbled this one is.  Definitely one of my favorites.



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful loot! That color on the Zippy wallet is sooooo pretty! I like big pebbling too. The duffle is really cute too. I love the little edge the grommets add.


Thanks!  Even though I already have Olive Carlyle, with the 30/30 clearance, I caved and got the duffle.  I just love the extra edge the grommets give to the bag.



hopi said:


> Wow you finished off Halloween with some real treats , so pretty - love the olive color


Thanks!  I sure did, didn't I?  LOL - much better than candy.



MiaBorsa said:


> Cute stuff, NAC!   Congrats.


Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cheidel said:


> Ms Black and Gold is beautiful....enjoy her!





Thanks!  You know how we love our Black and Gold around here, lol.


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I know all about the regret of leaving something behind.  Luckily there is always something new to catch my eye, lol.
> 
> 
> I tried - and yes, the small purple iris wristlet holds my old iPhone 4 in otterbox commuter case, easily.


 
Great, thanks!  I think I will go back and get her!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

GILI and I getting the jeep serviced after voting


----------



## gatorgirl07

Duh!


----------



## lovethatduck

gatorgirl07 said:


> Duh![/QUOTE
> 
> Had to post,  'cuz my brain whispered, "oooh, that's pretty".
> &#128525;


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Duh!




I love that Aubergine color. Very pretty!


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Duh!



So pretty


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Duh!



Love that color, GG!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Duh!




Gorgeous girlfriend!!! The charm looks cute on her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Soft Borough in Tan again....,  Have I mentioned how much I love this bag?  
View attachment 2798238

View attachment 2798241


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Tan again....,  Have I mentioned how much I love this bag?
> View attachment 2798238
> 
> View attachment 2798241




It's s gorgeous bag! I can see why you love it. It looks great with your outfit.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Tan again....,  Have I mentioned how much I love this bag?
> View attachment 2798238
> 
> View attachment 2798241



Love it!   I decided to keep my black one; the price was too good to let her go.


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a duffle day!!!   Coach Legacy Duffle.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Tan again....,  Have I mentioned how much I love this bag?
> View attachment 2798238
> 
> View attachment 2798241




Gorgeous! GF, love your outfits!



MiaBorsa said:


> It's a duffle day!!!   Coach Legacy Duffle.





Love the duffle! Is this midnight oak?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love the duffle! Is this midnight oak?



Yep.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Tan again....,  *Have I* *mentioned how much I love this bag? *
> View attachment 2798238
> 
> View attachment 2798241



Who wouldn't???


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a duffle day!!!   Coach Legacy Duffle.



Love this bag Sarah,
Have a black cherry and marine(purple) again breaking my rule of only one.

Saw you posted about Joy, hope she is doing well, miss her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Love this bag Sarah,
> Have a black cherry and marine(purple) again breaking my rule of only one.
> 
> Saw you posted about Joy, hope she is doing well, miss her.



Those duffles were hard to resist, hopi.  The black cherry was my first; love that color.  

JJ is doing great.  She finally got her GILI TSV and she loves it, so the purse thing continues, lol.  I'll tell her you asked about her.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a duffle day!!!   Coach Legacy Duffle.




Beautiful!


----------



## houstonm2198

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a duffle day!!!   Coach Legacy Duffle.


pretty!


----------



## houstonm2198

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Tan again....,  Have I mentioned how much I love this bag?
> View attachment 2798238
> 
> View attachment 2798241


twins.  love this bag and it looks good on you.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Graphite Molly
> View attachment 2796621
> 
> View attachment 2796622
> 
> View attachment 2796624


Love Molly!


gatorgirl07 said:


> Duh!


Gorgeous color.


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Tan again....,  Have I mentioned how much I love this bag?
> View attachment 2798238
> 
> View attachment 2798241


Lovely and classy.


MiaBorsa said:


> It's a duffle day!!!   Coach Legacy Duffle.



Nothing like a legacy duffle!


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> Your Longchamp tote is gorgeous, and I love the color!  (I also love my Cole Haan and Longchamp bags).  The wallet is very pretty too.  Enjoy!




Thanks very much C!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Graphite Molly
> View attachment 2796621
> 
> View attachment 2796622
> 
> View attachment 2796624





gatorgirl07 said:


> Duh!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Tan again....,  Have I mentioned how much I love this bag?
> View attachment 2798238
> 
> View attachment 2798241





MiaBorsa said:


> It's a duffle day!!!   Coach Legacy Duffle.



I'm loving all the beautiful bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got this MK large "Brooke" yesterday from the Bonton F&F sale.   Jury is still out because I have never been a fan of clinking chain handles.   I also hate the honkin' MK medallion on the front, but it can be removed.   The leather on this bag is fabulous, though.






Here's a size perspective with the Coach soft Borough...


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I got this MK large "Brooke" yesterday from the Bonton F&F sale.   Jury is still out because I have never been a fan of clinking chain handles.   I also hate the honkin' MK medallion on the front, but it can be removed.   The leather on this bag is fabulous, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a size perspective with the Coach soft Borough...





WOW, I was about to ask you if you had gotten your MK! 
I love this bag. I saw the smaller version last night at Macy's and loved it but it was too small. I didn't know there was a large version. One more for my wish list...
Ah, and regarding the chain handles, I think they look awesome, since it's just a little bit of chain, not the whole handle, not even half of the handle. I vote for Keep it!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I got this MK large "Brooke" yesterday from the Bonton F&F sale.   Jury is still out because I have never been a fan of clinking chain handles.   I also hate the honkin' MK medallion on the front, but it can be removed.   The leather on this bag is fabulous, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a size perspective with the Coach soft Borough...




I love it! I was trying this bag in at L&T and it's really great on, but the strap kept sliding off my shoulder and I used great restraint because I really wanted to buy it. I like the gold chain details. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> WOW, I was about to ask you if you had gotten your MK!
> I love this bag. I saw the smaller version last night at Macy's and loved it but it was too small. I didn't know there was a large version. One more for my wish list...
> Ah, and regarding the chain handles, I think they look awesome, since it's just a little bit of chain, not the whole handle, not even half of the handle. I vote for Keep it!


 I tried on the smaller version at Macy's last week; they had that gorgeous "claret" color but I had ordered my bordeaux LoLo and decided not to buy that one.   Bonton, Hershbergers, and Belk have both sizes of Brooke on their websites.  




Twoboyz said:


> I love it! I was trying this bag in at L&T and it's really great on, but the strap kept sliding off my shoulder and I used great restraint because I really wanted to buy it. I like the gold chain details. Good luck on your decision.


  I love the size of this bag and the smushy leather.  I'm going to load my things in it and do some posing, haha.   The double straps are more than adequate for shoulder carry, so I will never use that crossbody strap.  The bag is very versatile and is very pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I took the medallion off and I like this sleeker look better.   Also, those round clasps on each side can be removed, so I think I'll take them off and see how that looks, too.  I know I will never use the long strap.


----------



## MaryBel

After finding out a MK bag I wanted was on sale, I called my Macy's store and they had one left. I put it on hold and went last night to get it. While waiting for the SA to finish with the previous customer, I was talking to another SA while taking a look at the reduced coach bags. She showed me a $398  bag which was 70% off and then I could apply the coupon. I wanted this bag and even considered it at one point at the outlet but was not willing to pay the price at that time, but at $90+tax, she had to come with me.


----------



## MaryBel

And the one I went to get, my black MK Hamilton!


----------



## MaryBel

Stopped at BBW and got these cuties (plus shower gels and fragrance mist)


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> After finding out a MK bag I wanted was on sale, I called my Macy's store and they had one left. I put it on hold and went last night to get it. While waiting for the SA to finish with the previous customer, I was talking to another SA while taking a look at the reduced coach bags. She showed me a $398  bag which was 70% off and then I could apply the coupon. I wanted this bag and even considered it at one point at the outlet but was not willing to pay the price at that time, but at $90+tax, she had to come with me.





MaryBel said:


> And the one I went to get, my black MK Hamilton!





MaryBel said:


> Stopped at BBW and got these cuties (plus shower gels and fragrance mist)



Great haul, MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK...she's definitely STAYING.       Love the slouch when loaded.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> After finding out a MK bag I wanted was on sale, I called my Macy's store and they had one left. I put it on hold and went last night to get it. While waiting for the SA to finish with the previous customer, I was talking to another SA while taking a look at the reduced coach bags. She showed me a $398  bag which was 70% off and then I could apply the coupon. I wanted this bag and even considered it at one point at the outlet but was not willing to pay the *price at that time, but at $90+tax, she had to come with me.*


*
*


MaryBel said:


> And the one I went to get, my black MK Hamilton!





MaryBel said:


> Stopped at BBW and got these cuties (plus shower gels and fragrance mist)



Girl you need to play the lottery! Beautiful stuff


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I got this MK large "Brooke" yesterday from the Bonton F&F sale.   Jury is still out because I have never been a fan of clinking chain handles.   I also hate the honkin' MK medallion on the front, but it can be removed.   The leather on this bag is fabulous, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a size perspective with the Coach soft Borough...





MiaBorsa said:


> OK...she's definitely STAYING.       Love the slouch when loaded.




She really is a looker, I love the look of the new chain links

When were you starting you 6 month bag celibacy thing?


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> She really is a looker, I love the look of the new chain links
> 
> When were you starting you 6 month bag celibacy thing?



After my ivy Lolo gets here.      (I had already ordered the MK when I decided to go on a bag ban.  )


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I took the medallion off and I like this sleeker look better.   Also, those round clasps on each side can be removed, so I think I'll take them off and see how that looks, too.  I know I will never use the long strap.




It looks really great either way. It's gorgeous. I like the gold and black together.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> After finding out a MK bag I wanted was on sale, I called my Macy's store and they had one left. I put it on hold and went last night to get it. While waiting for the SA to finish with the previous customer, I was talking to another SA while taking a look at the reduced coach bags. She showed me a $398  bag which was 70% off and then I could apply the coupon. I wanted this bag and even considered it at one point at the outlet but was not willing to pay the price at that time, but at $90+tax, she had to come with me.




It's beautiful. I love the color. You got a great deal!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK...she's definitely STAYING.       Love the slouch when loaded.




I'm glad you decided to keep her. She's beautiful! I love the slouch too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It looks really great either way. It's gorgeous. I like the gold and black together.



I agree; goldtone hardware is so gorgeous on a black bag.  That's one reason I didn't warm up to the black Coach Borough right away...that silvertone hardware.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at BBW and got these cuties (plus shower gels and fragrance mist)




Great haul Marybel! I commented on the Coach bag before I saw your MK beauty and the BBW goodies. Love everything. Hope you had a fun day shopping.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Great haul, MB!




Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK...she's definitely STAYING.       Love the slouch when loaded.




I agree, love the slouch too!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> [/SIZE][/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl you need to play the lottery! Beautiful stuff





Thank you Hopi!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I took the medallion off and I like this sleeker look better.   Also, those round clasps on each side can be removed, so I think I'll take them off and see how that looks, too.  I know I will never use the long strap.





MaryBel said:


> After finding out a MK bag I wanted was on sale, I called my Macy's store and they had one left. I put it on hold and went last night to get it. While waiting for the SA to finish with the previous customer, I was talking to another SA while taking a look at the reduced coach bags. She showed me a $398  bag which was 70% off and then I could apply the coupon. I wanted this bag and even considered it at one point at the outlet but was not willing to pay the price at that time, but at $90+tax, she had to come with me.





MaryBel said:


> And the one I went to get, my black MK Hamilton!



Beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> It's beautiful. I love the color. You got a great deal!





Thanks! I love it too, I wanted a little crossbody in a light color and this will do the trick!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I took the medallion off and I like this sleeker look better.   Also, those round clasps on each side can be removed, so I think I'll take them off and see how that looks, too.  I know I will never use the long strap.




I like it without the medallion too. It looks a lot richer and cleaner. The leather looks so supple. It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I like it without the medallion too. It looks a lot richer and cleaner. The leather looks so supple. It's a beautiful bag.


Thanks, girl.   What's the ETA on Miss Ivy?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.   What's the ETA on Miss Ivy?




Hopefully mid next week. It shipped out today supposedly. Tracking number isn't showing any activity yet. &#128532;&#128532;


----------



## cheidel

MaryBel said:


> After finding out a MK bag I wanted was on sale, I called my Macy's store and they had one left. I put it on hold and went last night to get it. While waiting for the SA to finish with the previous customer, I was talking to another SA while taking a look at the reduced coach bags. She showed me a $398  bag which was 70% off and then I could apply the coupon. I wanted this bag and even considered it at one point at the outlet but was not willing to pay the price at that time, but at $90+tax, she had to come with me.


 
Beautiful bag, and congrats on such a great deal!!!!


----------



## elisian

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at BBW and got these cuties (plus shower gels and fragrance mist)



PENGUIN! I love black and white animals in charms (penguin, panda, polar bear, zebra)... they're oddly classy and safari-theme-free with black bags.

I didn't know that Bath & Body Works was abbreviated BBW. I only know the other definition.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I got this MK large "Brooke" yesterday from the Bonton F&F sale.   Jury is still out because I have never been a fan of clinking chain handles.   I also hate the honkin' MK medallion on the front, but it can be removed.   The leather on this bag is fabulous, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a size perspective with the Coach soft Borough...



Congrats honey!  That bag is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> And the one I went to get, my black MK Hamilton!



Congrats MB!!  They are so pretty and what a great deal!!  You go girl!


----------



## CatePNW

This is the Coach Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel that I did NOT buy in August when I was on vacation.  I saw this bag at several outlets and loved it, but did not think it was me.  Well I wasn't into Dooney then either, my tastes have totally developed, again....LOL!  I was hoping to find this bag, but really didn't expect to.  Imagine my surprise when I saw it sitting on a shelf in the 50/30% clearance section!  It was MINE!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> This is the Coach Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel that I did NOT buy in August when I was on vacation.  I saw this bag at several outlets and loved it, but did not think it was me.  Well I wasn't into Dooney then either, my tastes have totally developed, again....LOL!  I was hoping to find this bag, but really didn't expect to.  Imagine my surprise when I saw it sitting on a shelf in the 50/30% clearance section!  It was MINE!
> 
> View attachment 2803127




It's so pretty Cate! I'm so happy that you found it again


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CatePNW said:


> This is the Coach Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel that I did NOT buy in August when I was on vacation.  I saw this bag at several outlets and loved it, but did not think it was me.  Well I wasn't into Dooney then either, my tastes have totally developed, again....LOL!  I was hoping to find this bag, but really didn't expect to.  Imagine my surprise when I saw it sitting on a shelf in the 50/30% clearance section!  It was MINE!
> 
> View attachment 2803127


Verrrry verrrry nice


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> It's so pretty Cate! I'm so happy that you found it again


Thanks, I was pretty excited to find it and I carried it today and loved it.


----------



## CatePNW

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Verrrry verrrry nice


Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> This is the Coach Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel that I did NOT buy in August when I was on vacation.  I saw this bag at several outlets and loved it, but did not think it was me.  Well I wasn't into Dooney then either, my tastes have totally developed, again....LOL!  I was hoping to find this bag, but really didn't expect to.  Imagine my surprise when I saw it sitting on a shelf in the 50/30% clearance section!  It was MINE!
> 
> View attachment 2803127




Congrats on your new Preston! I'm so glad you were able to find the one you were hoping for!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to go back to work and back to reality. Sigh.

Today is the debut of black grommet duffel.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2804470

View attachment 2804471

View attachment 2804473


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to go back to work and back to reality. Sigh.
> 
> Today is the debut of black grommet duffel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804470
> 
> View attachment 2804471
> 
> View attachment 2804473




Love it! Looks great in and I love the hand sani holder in there. So cute! Glad you're back


----------



## MaryBel

elisian said:


> PENGUIN! I love black and white animals in charms (penguin, panda, polar bear, zebra)... they're oddly classy and safari-theme-free with black bags.
> 
> I didn't know that Bath & Body Works was abbreviated BBW. I only know the other definition.





Thanks! I love them too!
I don't know if it is abbreviated like that. I think I saw it in another post referring to it and was just lazy to type the whole name  I didn't even know it has another meaning....oops


----------



## MaryBel

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag, and congrats on such a great deal!!!!





Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to go back to work and back to reality. Sigh.
> 
> Today is the debut of black grommet duffel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804470
> 
> View attachment 2804471
> 
> View attachment 2804473





GF, you really know how to go back to reality in style! Love the outfit! Your scarf is gorgeous and that duffle  love it, so pretty in black!


----------



## MaryBel

I just got my gorgeous Brahmin satchel. Love this one!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> I just got my gorgeous Brahmin satchel. Love this one!



This is lovely!  Congrats, MaryBel.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I just got my gorgeous Brahmin satchel. Love this one!




Ooohhhh..beautiful!  I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> This is lovely!  Congrats, MaryBel.





Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhhh..beautiful!  I love it!





Thank you GFs!
Ever since I saw Sarah's pic of it I was wishing I could get my hands on one. Then T's pics of her kept taunting me  So I was happy when I found it, and at 25/25 % off, awesome deal! Now this is a snake!


----------



## lovemybabes

I am a huge fan of MZ Wallace. They do most of their stuff in Nylon, which makes for a very light bag. The all leather handles, and accents are nice as well. The crossbody option is nice as well, and I just can't say enough about how well they hold up. 

My newest one: Hayley in Navy 






You can shop MZ Wallace directly, or find them at Nordstrom!! Several boutique like stores carry them also.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> I just got my gorgeous Brahmin satchel. Love this one!



Congrats MB!!  That bag is gorgeous!!  Now we are twins!  LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

lovemybabes said:


> I am a huge fan of MZ Wallace. They do most of their stuff in Nylon, which makes for a very light bag. The all leather handles, and accents are nice as well. The crossbody option is nice as well, and I just can't say enough about how well they hold up.
> 
> 
> 
> My newest one: Hayley in Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can shop MZ Wallace directly, or find them at Nordstrom!! Several boutique like stores carry them also.




Great looking bag and It's such a pretty color. I've never heard of this brand. It looks shiny rather than nylon. I like it.


----------



## hopi

CatePNW said:


> This is the Coach Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel that I did NOT buy in August when I was on vacation.  I saw this bag at several outlets and loved it, but did not think it was me.  Well I wasn't into Dooney then either, my tastes have totally developed, again....LOL!  I was hoping to find this bag, but really didn't expect to.  Imagine my surprise when I saw it sitting on a shelf in the 50/30% clearance section!  It was MINE!
> 
> View attachment 2803127



Congrats on this beauty - it was meant to be.


----------



## hopi

lovemybabes said:


> I am a huge fan of MZ Wallace. They do most of their stuff in Nylon, which makes for a very light bag. The all leather handles, and accents are nice as well. The crossbody option is nice as well, and I just can't say enough about how well they hold up.
> 
> My newest one: Hayley in Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can shop MZ Wallace directly, or find them at Nordstrom!! Several boutique like stores carry them also.



Such a pretty color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love it! Looks great in and I love the hand sani holder in there. So cute! Glad you're back




Thank you!  I wasn't too sure how I would like the larger duffle - I'm not a big fan of how the top flops over when the bag is set down.  But I do love how the bags looks and how it carries on the shoulder - so she's staying. 


Thank you for the welcome back!  I'm still working my way through posts to catch up on what everyone's been doing lately, lol.



MaryBel said:


> GF, you really know how to go back to reality in style! Love the outfit! Your scarf is gorgeous and that duffle  love it, so pretty in black!



Thank you, MaryBel!  So sweet! Y'all are so great for my ego!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I just got my gorgeous Brahmin satchel. Love this one!




Hi MB


WOW!!!!! She is a BEAUTY!

Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I just got my gorgeous Brahmin satchel. Love this one!





Oh my, that is TDF gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cool and foggy the last two days.  Changed to my yellow MK Jet Set Chain tote yesterday for some "sunshine".  (I call her Sunni!)  The last time I was in SF I went to Chinatown.  I bought 4 scarves for $20 at one of the shops.  You know one scarf had to be red!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Cool and foggy the last two days.  Changed to my yellow MK Jet Set Chain tote yesterday for some "sunshine".  (I call her Sunni!)  The last time I was in SF I went to Chinatown.  I bought 4 scarves for $20 at one of the shops.  You know one scarf had to be red!




I love it and the red scarf on the inside.  Her name suits her beautifully! Great deal on those scarves too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I love it and the red scarf on the inside.  Her name suits her beautifully! Great deal on those scarves too!



Hi TB!

Thanks very much!  I was just looking for a neck scarf on cool days and I remembered Chinatown had several shops selling scarves in a variety of colors and at good prices to attract tourists.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!! She is a BEAUTY!
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks GF! This is again Sarah's fault. I saw them online and I thought it was pretty but once I saw Sarah's pic, then I was drooling! At that moment, I knew I had to get it!
Brahmin needs to send commission to Sarah! She got me hooked in Brahmin!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my, that is TDF gorgeous!




Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Cool and foggy the last two days.  Changed to my yellow MK Jet Set Chain tote yesterday for some "sunshine".  (I call her Sunni!)  The last time I was in SF I went to Chinatown.  I bought 4 scarves for $20 at one of the shops.  You know one scarf had to be red!





Love Sunni! So bright and happy! Love the red scarf!


This week has been so pretty outside, dry, blue skies, oh so pretty, but OMG, it's been so windy and cold...I think I need to start wearing my coats...I was resisting that because I thought it was not time yet - used to the super cold from MN  my head thinks it's not cold enough, but with the temps in the 30-40s, I'm definitely getting my coats out!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Cool and foggy the last two days.  Changed to my yellow MK Jet Set Chain tote yesterday for some "sunshine".  (I call her Sunni!)  The last time I was in SF I went to Chinatown.  I bought 4 scarves for $20 at one of the shops.  You know one scarf had to be red!




That's a great color! I have this bag but in the raspberry color,it is so easy to carry.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF! This is again Sarah's fault. I saw them online and I thought it was pretty but once I saw Sarah's pic, then I was drooling! At that moment, I knew I had to get it!
> *Brahmin needs to send commission to Sarah! She got me hooked in Brahmin!
> *
> 
> Yes she should!





MaryBel said:


> Love Sunni! So bright and happy! Love the red scarf!
> 
> 
> This week has been so pretty outside, dry, blue skies, oh so pretty, but OMG, it's been so windy and cold...I think I need to start wearing my coats...I was resisting that because I thought it was not time yet - used to the super cold from MN  my head thinks it's not cold enough, but with the temps in the 30-40s, I'm definitely getting my coats out!



Thanks MB!

It's been cool and grey here.  It's funny because I can't tell from looking out window at people passing by how I need to dress.  Some people have coats on and others are still in shorts.  In November in Illinois you know exactly how to dress!  We still have a window or two open all day and night but not as many as we had a week ago.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That's a great color! I have this bag but in the raspberry color,it is so easy to carry.




Thanks NAC!

This bag is very easy to carry! I have her in Mandarin also. (I call her Mandi!) 

I've been catching up on various threads and read somewhere you are just getting back from a few days in New Orleans.  I'm happy you had a great time!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF! Ending the work week with Olive Carlyle. I love this bag. 
View attachment 2806442

View attachment 2806448


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Ending the work week with Olive Carlyle. I love this bag.
> View attachment 2806442
> 
> View attachment 2806448




TGIF!! I love it too and I love your scarf! Have a great day


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks NAC!
> 
> This bag is very easy to carry! I have her in Mandarin also. (I call her Mandi!)
> 
> I've been catching up on various threads and read somewhere you are just getting back from a few days in New Orleans.  I'm happy you had a great time!





Aww, thank you!!  It was fun playing tourist in my own area. 


I love this same bag in black, but didn't get it when I saw it at TJMaxx. Of course it's gone now, lol.  Oh well....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> TGIF!! I love it too and I love your scarf! Have a great day





Thank you so much!  You have a great one too!  Yay for Friday!  (yikes - so many exclamation points, lol)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lots of gorgeous bags, ladies!   I'm finally on a handbag sabbatical since suffering with an ugly bout of Handbag Overload.      This is my last purchase for a while, the MK Dillon croco satchel from the Macy's private sale.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of gorgeous bags, ladies!   I'm finally on a handbag sabbatical since suffering with an ugly bout of Handbag Overload.      This is my last purchase for a while, the MK Dillon croco satchel from the Macy's private sale.



Way to go out with a BANG GF!!!  That bag is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of gorgeous bags, ladies!   I'm finally on a handbag sabbatical since suffering with an ugly bout of Handbag Overload.      This is my last purchase for a while, the MK Dillon croco satchel from the Macy's private sale.




It's gorgeous! I was wondering where you've been hiding the last couple of days... Good luck


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's gorgeous! I was wondering where you've been hiding the last couple of days... *Good luck*



Thanks TB!!   I'll need it!!    It's easier to keep from buying purses when I stay away from this place!!    I managed to return the ivy Logo Lock even though it was gorgeous.   I decided one LL is plenty.  Also going to return the Brahmin Hudson black satchel since I like this MK better.  So a couple are leaving!!   

I'm trying to focus on the holidays and give handbags a break for a while.   :santawave:


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TB!!   I'll need it!!    It's easier to keep from buying purses when I stay away from this place!!    I managed to return the ivy Logo Lock even though it was gorgeous.   I decided one LL is plenty.  Also going to return the Brahmin Hudson black satchel since I like this MK better.  So a couple are leaving!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to focus on the holidays and give handbags a break for a while.   :santawave:




I know what you mean, but unfortunately for me staying away from here is just not possible.  at least you're paring down the ones you don't love as much. That helps I'm sure. I need to focus on the holidays too. They are getting close! I think you kept the right logo lock..that Bordeaux is gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of gorgeous bags, ladies!   I'm finally on a handbag sabbatical since suffering with an ugly bout of Handbag Overload.      This is my last purchase for a while, the MK Dillon croco satchel from the Macy's private sale.





tlo said:


> *Way to go out with a BANG GF!!!  That bag is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!*!



What TLO said!

Sarah, the pic of your last bag for a while makes me want another bag!  You're right about it being easier to not buy  purses when we stay away from this place.  But I just love looking at all the BEAUTIFUL bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I *know what you mean, but unfortunately for me staying away from here is just not possible. * at least you're paring down the ones you don't love as much. That helps I'm sure. I need to focus on the holidays too. They are getting close! I think you kept the right logo lock..that Bordeaux is gorgeous!



And I know what you mean TB!  I'm in this forum a lot more than I post.  I'm forever lurking on my phone if I can't get on my laptop and reply or post pics.


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Way to go out with a BANG GF!!!  That bag is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks, girl!!   :kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I know what you mean, but unfortunately for me staying away from here is just not possible.  at least you're paring down the ones you don't love as much. That helps I'm sure. I need to focus on the holidays too. They are getting close! I think you kept the right logo lock..that Bordeaux is gorgeous!


  Thanks...I'm still carrying the bordeaux Lolo; love her!




RuedeNesle said:


> What TLO said!
> 
> Sarah, the pic of your last bag for a while makes me want another bag!  You're right about it being easier to not buy  purses when we stay away from this place.  But I just love looking at all the BEAUTIFUL bags!


 Thanks sweetie.  I hope I can hold out at least until the after Christmas sales!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of gorgeous bags, ladies!   I'm finally on a handbag sabbatical since suffering with an ugly bout of Handbag Overload.      This is my last purchase for a while, the MK Dillon croco satchel from the Macy's private sale.





Love this one! Congrats Sarah! That's the way to go on a ban. Carrying this gorgeous bag won't let your mind even think of another...who could cheat on this one... 
I'm stalking the larger one, in black and in red


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope I can hold out at least until the after Christmas sales!!!




GF, you are forgetting the 12 Days of Dooney! Let's hope is not the 12 duds of Dooney


----------



## MaryBel

On other news, I went to the outlet today. Had a charge hold at Coach that I needed to pick up. Stopped at Dooney and got nothing! A bit tempted by a few things but nothing screamed at me. 
So I just got the 2 bags I had on hold at coach (Borough and mini riley) and 2 wallets I found while there, but decided the mini riley was too small so I returned it. 


I'll take pics of the Borough tomorrow. I got the striped one in red/white/tan.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> On other news, I went to the outlet today. Had a charge hold at Coach that I needed to pick up. Stopped at Dooney and got nothing! A bit tempted by a few things but nothing screamed at me.
> So I just got the 2 bags I had on hold at coach (Borough and mini riley) and 2 wallets I found while there, but decided the mini riley was too small so I returned it.
> 
> 
> I'll take pics of the Borough tomorrow. I got the striped one in red/white/tan.




Congrats on your coach! I can't wait to see


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> On other news, I went to the outlet today. Had a charge hold at Coach that I needed to pick up. Stopped at Dooney and got nothing! A bit tempted by a few things but nothing screamed at me.
> So I just got the 2 bags I had on hold at coach (Borough and mini riley) and 2 wallets I found while there, but decided the mini riley was too small so I returned it.
> 
> 
> I'll take pics of the Borough tomorrow. I got the striped one in red/white/tan.



This one?  That's a beautiful bag, but I took the picture because I was fascinated by that HUGE Borough behind it!  It's a $1200 giant!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hi!

Loaded up my Mandarin ("Mandi" ) MK tote for lunch with my sister and friends at Fuzio in the Embarcadero.  She goes well with my tangerine saffiano wallet!

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!  Looking forward to tonight's Dooney show!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded up my Mandarin ("Mandi" ) MK tote for lunch with my sister and friends at Fuzio in the Embarcadero.  She goes well with my tangerine saffiano wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!  Looking forward to tonight's Dooney show!




Gorgeous! I love the chain detail and the charms. I hope you all had a great time and enjoyed some good food. I'll be watching too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I love the chain detail and the charms. I hope you all had a great time and enjoyed some good food. I'll be watching too!



Thanks TB!

We had fun and the food was delicious!  Enjoy the show!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!
> 
> 
> 
> We had fun and the food was delicious!  Enjoy the show!




Thanks, you too


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks, you too



 Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> Loaded up my Mandarin ("Mandi" ) MK tote for lunch with my sister and friends at Fuzio in the Embarcadero.  She goes well with my tangerine saffiano wallet!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!  Looking forward to tonight's Dooney show!



Mandi is gorgeous!!   Your lunch date sounds like fun!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Mandi is gorgeous!!   Your lunch date sounds like fun!



Thanks Sarah!

It was fun!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of gorgeous bags, ladies!   I'm finally on a handbag sabbatical since suffering with an ugly bout of Handbag Overload.      This is my last purchase for a while, the MK Dillon croco satchel from the Macy's private sale.


 

Whoa!  That is gorgeous!  Excellent way to start the handbag sabbatical!

I find I do much better if I stay away from my local Dillards.  I have no willpower when something I want is in the clearance case.  It's been two weeks since I've stopped in their.  I'm sure the SA's are wondering where I am, lol.  They love to see me come in. 

We need to start a thread about shopping in our own closets and carrying the bags we already have, lol. I bet shopping in your closet would be awesome!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> And I know what you mean TB!  I'm in this forum a lot more than I post.  I'm forever lurking on my phone if I can't get on my laptop and reply or post pics.


 
I do the same thing!  I also find myself hanging out in this forum more than any other.  Everyone is so welcoming and friendly.  It's refreshing.

And the purse eye candy is phenomenal, too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> Loaded up my Mandarin ("Mandi" ) MK tote for lunch with my sister and friends at Fuzio in the Embarcadero.  She goes well with my tangerine saffiano wallet!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!  Looking forward to tonight's Dooney show!


 
Love!! I recently carried my Raspberry MK Tote and she was so easy to carry.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> This one?  That's a beautiful bag, but I took the picture because I was fascinated by that HUGE Borough behind it!  It's a $1200 giant!




Yep, one like that one!
That camel borough sure is HUGE! I think it's crazy huge.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Whoa!  That is gorgeous!  Excellent way to start the handbag sabbatical!
> 
> I find I do much better if I stay away from my local Dillards.  I have no willpower when something I want is in the clearance case.  It's been two weeks since I've stopped in their.  I'm sure the SA's are wondering where I am, lol.  They love to see me come in.
> 
> *We need to start a thread about shopping in our own closets and carrying the bags we already have, lol. I bet shopping in your closet would be awesome*!



Thanks!!  I'm sure lots of you ladies have closets we'd love to shop in!   And there actually is a "closet diving" thread but it must have sunk to the back pages.   I'll see if I can resurrect it.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> Loaded up my Mandarin ("Mandi" ) MK tote for lunch with my sister and friends at Fuzio in the Embarcadero.  She goes well with my tangerine saffiano wallet!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!  Looking forward to tonight's Dooney show!





Mandi looks ready for fun! I hope you had a great time! Love the Embarcadero! My favorite place there is the Boudin bakery. Nothing better than chili in a bread bowl when the weather is getting cold and then some dessert at Ghirardelli, yum!


GF, did you get the TSV? Every time I saw it, I thought of you when I saw the red one! It was the prettiest of all the choices. The blue didn't called me this time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Mandi looks ready for fun! I hope you had a great time! Love the Embarcadero! *My favorite place there is the Boudin bakery. Nothing better than chili in a bread bowl when the weather is getting cold *and then some dessert at Ghirardelli, yum!
> 
> 
> GF, did you get the TSV? Every time I saw it, I thought of you when I saw the red one! It was the prettiest of all the choices. The blue didn't called me this time!




Hey MB!

Thanks! Mandi and I had fun yesterday and today!  It's funny you mentioned Boudin on a cold day because I was in Union Square today and the Ice Rink is open for the season. After I watched the ice skaters for a while I walked across to Macy's. When I was in the lower level by the food court I saw Boudin and I thought about how nice a bread bowl of soup would be.  I ended up getting pizza on the walk back to my sister's apartment but when I read your post I wished I'd chosen the bread bowl. 

No, despite how loudly Red was calling me, I passed on the TSV.  I liked it but I just wasn't sure so I sat on my hands.  I'm sure there's another red bag out there waiting to get my attention!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!! I recently carried my Raspberry MK Tote and she was so easy to carry.



Thanks NAC!

I love carrying this bag!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> Loaded up my Mandarin ("Mandi" ) MK tote for lunch with my sister and friends at Fuzio in the Embarcadero.  She goes well with my tangerine saffiano wallet!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!  Looking forward to tonight's Dooney show!



So very lovely!  Sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today I'm carrying my MK Black/Silver Selma, aka Biker Chick.  I'd add pictures, but I keep getting time out or picture not valid errors when I try to post from my phone.  


Sigh......


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today I'm carrying my MK Black/Silver Selma, aka Biker Chick.  I'd add pictures, but I keep getting time out or picture not valid errors when I try to post from my phone.
> 
> 
> Sigh......




I love Miss Biker Chick! The picture posting error is a common thing people are combining about on the troubleshooting thread. Yesterday Vlad posted that he made some fixes and it should resolve the problems. There have been so many issues with forum lately.


----------



## lovemybabes

Twoboyz said:


> Great looking bag and It's such a pretty color. I've never heard of this brand. It looks shiny rather than nylon. I like it.



Thank you!  I really love their stuff. SO lightweight. LOL!!


----------



## lovemybabes

hopi said:


> Such a pretty color.



Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I tried to stay out of Dillards, really I did. But I failed. And something came home with me today. I don't remember seeing this color on sale before. 30% off. Works for me. 

Brahmin Asher Tortoise tote. 

View attachment 2809772

View attachment 2809774


Yay!  I can post pictures again!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I tried to stay out of Dillards, really I did. But I failed. And something came home with me today. I don't remember seeing this color on sale before. 30% off. Works for me.
> 
> Brahmin Asher Tortoise tote.
> 
> View attachment 2809772
> 
> View attachment 2809774
> 
> 
> Yay!  I can post pictures again!




Beyond gorgeous!! Congrats


----------



## Ms.Library

Beautiful Brahmin tote.  I love it.


----------



## Ms.Library

I found this one at Dillard's on Veteran's Day on Clearance.  They have great clearance deals! It is a Coach Small Madison Python Print Phoebe.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ms.Library said:


> I found this one at Dillard's on Veteran's Day on Clearance.  They have great clearance deals! It is a Coach Small Madison Python Print Phoebe.




That's beautiful! Snake is one of my favorite exotics!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ms.Library said:


> I found this one at Dillard's on Veteran's Day on Clearance.  They have great clearance deals! It is a Coach Small Madison Python Print Phoebe.




Congrats!  I love me some Phoebe.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I tried to stay out of Dillards, really I did. But I failed. And something came home with me today. I don't remember seeing this color on sale before. 30% off. Works for me.
> 
> Brahmin Asher Tortoise tote.
> 
> View attachment 2809772
> 
> View attachment 2809774
> 
> 
> Yay!  I can post pictures again!


You've been bit by the Brahmin bug!  Congrats!


Ms.Library said:


> I found this one at Dillard's on Veteran's Day on Clearance.  They have great clearance deals! It is a Coach Small Madison Python Print Phoebe.



Love Phoebe and love this print - is this fabric or leather?


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I tried to stay out of Dillards, really I did. But I failed. And something came home with me today. I don't remember seeing this color on sale before. 30% off. Works for me.
> 
> Brahmin Asher Tortoise tote.
> 
> View attachment 2809772
> 
> View attachment 2809774
> 
> 
> Yay!  I can post pictures again!




Congrats GF! Isn't this color TDF?


----------



## MaryBel

Ms.Library said:


> I found this one at Dillard's on Veteran's Day on Clearance.  They have great clearance deals! It is a Coach Small Madison Python Print Phoebe.


 
Love your phoebe! Congrats!


----------



## Ms.Library

elbgrl said:


> You've been bit by the Brahmin bug!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> Love Phoebe and love this print - is this fabric or leather?



Thanks everyone.  I was very excited to find it and it was 50% less than the cheapest one I saw online.  
This is fabric but actually looks like leather if you are not close up.  It is super light weight.  I haven't carried her yet- waiting until I have somewhere nice to go.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I tried to stay out of Dillards, really I did. But I failed. And something came home with me today. I don't remember seeing this color on sale before. 30% off. Works for me.
> 
> Brahmin Asher Tortoise tote.
> 
> View attachment 2809772
> 
> View attachment 2809774
> 
> 
> Yay!  I can post pictures again!



Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ms.Library said:


> I found this one at Dillard's on Veteran's Day on Clearance.  They have great clearance deals! It is a Coach Small Madison Python Print Phoebe.



Gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I tried to stay out of Dillards, really I did. But I failed. And something came home with me today. I don't remember seeing this color on sale before. 30% off. Works for me.
> 
> Brahmin Asher Tortoise tote.
> 
> View attachment 2809772
> 
> View attachment 2809774
> 
> 
> Yay!  I can post pictures again!


Very very very very very nice


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms.Library said:


> I found this one at Dillard's on Veteran's Day on Clearance.  They have great clearance deals! It is a Coach Small Madison Python Print Phoebe.


Love it


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I tried to stay out of Dillards, really I did. But I failed. And something came home with me today. I don't remember seeing this color on sale before. 30% off. Works for me.
> 
> Brahmin Asher Tortoise tote.
> 
> View attachment 2809772
> 
> View attachment 2809774
> 
> 
> Yay!  I can post pictures again!


I can see why she came home with you....gorgeous bag!!!  Love Brahmin too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beyond gorgeous!! Congrats


Thank you!  I've been drawn to the dark brown Brahmin bags, but of course, I didn't want to pay FP.  So when I saw this color at 30% off I went for it. I'm so glad I did.



Ms.Library said:


> Beautiful Brahmin tote.  I love it.


Thanks!  Me too!



elbgrl said:


> *You've been bit by the Brahmin bug!  Congrats!*
> Love Phoebe and love this print - is this fabric or leather?


I have two - hopefully I won't go crazy like I do when I find a new brand to love.  Oh who am I kidding?  Of course I will, lol.



MaryBel said:


> Congrats GF! Isn't this color TDF?


 Thanks!  It is!  I love the dark brown.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!


 Thank you!  I've been drooling over your dark brown Brahmins, so I was happy when I saw this color at 30% off today.  




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Very very very very very nice


Thanks!  I'm pretty pleased I saw her on the clearance/sale section. 



cheidel said:


> I can see why she came home with you....gorgeous bag!!!  Love Brahmin too!


Thanks! There's just something about this dark brown that draws me in.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> So very lovely!  Sounds like you had a great day!



Thanks Rosie!  I did have a great day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I tried to stay out of Dillards, really I did. But I failed. And something came home with me today. I don't remember seeing this color on sale before. 30% off. Works for me.
> 
> Brahmin Asher Tortoise tote.
> 
> View attachment 2809772
> 
> View attachment 2809774
> 
> 
> Yay!  I can post pictures again!



Hi NAC!

I LOVE this tote!  I can see why you couldn't leave it.  I saw a Brahmin All Day Tote at Macy's Sunday that is haunting me in my sleep.  LOL!  That one may be my next tote.

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ms.Library said:


> I found this one at Dillard's on Veteran's Day on Clearance.  They have great clearance deals! It is a Coach Small Madison Python Print Phoebe.



Phoebe is beautiful in the Python Print!  Congrats on a great find!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I lasted only one day before loading up my new Brahmin. I love this bag. 
View attachment 2810905

View attachment 2810906
View attachment 2810907


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I lasted only one day before loading up my new Brahmin. I love this bag.
> View attachment 2810905
> 
> View attachment 2810906
> View attachment 2810907


 
I have to say it again - VERYYYY VERYYY VERYYY NICE
this is out of my comfort zone but this bag is HAWT!!!!!!!!!!!
glad I dont have a dillards


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I LOVE this tote!  I can see why you couldn't leave it.  I saw a Brahmin All Day Tote at Macy's Sunday that is haunting me in my sleep.  LOL!  That one may be my next tote.
> 
> Congrats!


 


Thanks!  I think will be a much used bag for me.  I love the strap drop, that I can carry it on my shoulder, and that it's a tote.  Sometimes a satchel doesn't work, and a tote is what you need.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have to say it again - VERYYYY VERYYY VERYYY NICE
> this is out of my comfort zone but this bag is HAWT!!!!!!!!!!!
> glad I dont have a dillards


 
Thanks, CFC! I love everything about this bag.  Yes, Dillards is a very dangerous place for me.  I buy enough bags there, that the SA's know me by name and love to see me walk in the store, lol.


Why is it out of your comfort zone?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks, CFC! I love everything about this bag.  Yes, Dillards is a very dangerous place for me.  I buy enough bags there, that the SA's know me by name and love to see me walk in the store, lol.
> 
> 
> Why is it out of your comfort zone?


 

Because it is not coach or dooney LOLOLOL
I know I know - venture out


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Because it is not coach or dooney LOLOLOL
> I know I know - venture out


 
Oh, okay, gotcha. I've ventured out of my comfort zone a lot this year.  For a long time all I carried was Coach.  Now it's Coach, MK, Dooney and now a couple of Brahmin. 


I think that's enough, lol.


----------



## Vicmarie

That tote is beautiful !!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I lasted only one day before loading up my new Brahmin. I love this bag.
> View attachment 2810905
> 
> View attachment 2810906
> View attachment 2810907



Love the Seville Tortoise, NAC!   I need to closet dive for my Duxbury satchel!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> That tote is beautiful !!




Thanks!  It's so easy to carry too.  I'm totally in love with this bag.



MiaBorsa said:


> Love the Seville Tortoise, NAC!   I need to closet dive for my Duxbury satchel!!


 
Thanks!  Me too!  Oh, yes please! I love it when you closet dive and post pictures.  You have so many gorgeous brown bags that I love to drool over.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I lasted only one day before loading up my new Brahmin. I love this bag.
> View attachment 2810905
> 
> View attachment 2810906
> View attachment 2810907




Beautiful! Looks great. I'm surprised you lasted that long.


----------



## handbags4me

I had a special event to go to recently and needed a neutral colored bag.  Can't justify spending too much for a bag I'll only use a couple of times a year, so I chose this - my first Henri Bendel.  The leather on this bag is amazing!  And, I got her on sale for just over $200.

No. 7 Quilted Petite Shoulder Bag in Taupe


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I lasted only one day before loading up my new Brahmin. I love this bag.
> View attachment 2810905
> 
> View attachment 2810906
> View attachment 2810907




Love it! And love how it looks with your top! Awesome outfit selection as always!


----------



## MaryBel

handbags4me said:


> I had a special event to go to recently and needed a neutral colored bag.  Can't justify spending too much for a bag I'll only use a couple of times a year, so I chose this - my first Henri Bendel.  The leather on this bag is amazing!  And, I got her on sale for just over $200.
> 
> No. 7 Quilted Petite Shoulder Bag in Taupe


 
What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## elisian

Love the HB!!

I bought a fancy premier bag recently and its currently my absolute favorite. The leather is so gorgeous. It was, amazingly, only $200 as well. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




(If you like a little hunting, vintage Ferragamo bags in fantastic condition  can be had for $100-300 on eBay. It's a lot easier to buy Ferragamo used than Henri Bendel!)


----------



## Twoboyz

elisian said:


> Love the HB!!
> 
> I bought a fancy premier bag recently and its currently my absolute favorite. The leather is so gorgeous. It was, amazingly, only $200 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812987
> 
> 
> (If you like a little hunting, vintage Ferragamo bags in fantastic condition  can be had for $100-300 on eBay. It's a lot easier to buy Ferragamo used than Henri Bendel!)




It's really pretty and classic yet modern. I love the zipper pulls. Congrats on the good deal.


----------



## Twoboyz

handbags4me said:


> I had a special event to go to recently and needed a neutral colored bag.  Can't justify spending too much for a bag I'll only use a couple of times a year, so I chose this - my first Henri Bendel.  The leather on this bag is amazing!  And, I got her on sale for just over $200.
> 
> 
> 
> No. 7 Quilted Petite Shoulder Bag in Taupe




Very cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! Looks great. I'm surprised you lasted that long.


 
Thanks!  I'm surprised too, lol.  I'm not known for my restraint. 



MaryBel said:


> Love it! And love how it looks with your top! Awesome outfit selection as always!


 
Thank you!  I enjoy pairing outfit and bag each day.  Up until the last couple of years, I didn't care about bags.  I sure am making up for lost time now, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

handbags4me said:


> I had a special event to go to recently and needed a neutral colored bag.  Can't justify spending too much for a bag I'll only use a couple of times a year, so I chose this - my first Henri Bendel.  The leather on this bag is amazing!  And, I got her on sale for just over $200.
> 
> No. 7 Quilted Petite Shoulder Bag in Taupe


 
Beautiful.  Love the taupe!




elisian said:


> Love the HB!!
> 
> I bought a fancy premier bag recently and its currently my absolute favorite. The leather is so gorgeous. It was, amazingly, only $200 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812987
> 
> 
> (If you like a little hunting, vintage Ferragamo bags in fantastic condition  can be had for $100-300 on eBay. It's a lot easier to buy Ferragamo used than Henri Bendel!)


 
You can never go wrong with a classic black bag - lovely.


----------



## MaryBel

Another closet dive: I've been carrying my MK saffiano studded Selma in malachite since Friday since it was raining. I tried to post a pic but got lots of errors and my reply didn't post. Here she is


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Another closet dive: I've been carrying my MK saffiano studded Selma in malachite since Friday since it was raining. I tried to post a pic but got lots of errors and my reply didn't post. Here she is



Mornin' MB!

It was raining here all weekend too.  I love the studded Selma!  What a beautiful rainy day bag!  I wasn't able to get into the forum until this morning.  It kept saying it was down for maintenance.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Another closet dive: I've been carrying my MK saffiano studded Selma in malachite since Friday since it was raining. I tried to post a pic but got lots of errors and my reply didn't post. Here she is


 

Selma!!  Love me some Selma!  I don't have any with the studs, but I do have some with the grommets.  Either way Selma is always gorgeous. Especially in Malachite.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB!
> 
> It was raining here all weekend too.  I love the studded Selma!  What a beautiful rainy day bag!  I wasn't able to get into the forum until this morning.  It kept saying it was down for maintenance.




Thanks GF!
Saffiano bags are the perfect choice for rainy days. She got wet but did not require any special care. I love Saffiano!
I missed the forum. I kept trying during the weekend too but couldn't get in either. I'm glad is up and running.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Selma!!  Love me some Selma!  I don't have any with the studs, but I do have some with the grommets.  Either way Selma is always gorgeous. Especially in Malachite.




Thanks! 
GF, we have the opposite this time! I have 3 studded (turquoise, mandarin and malachite) but missed on the grommet ones!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Another closet dive: I've been carrying my MK saffiano studded Selma in malachite since Friday since it was raining. I tried to post a pic but got lots of errors and my reply didn't post. Here she is



I love the studded MK's!  Gorgeous bag for a rainy day. Enjoy and I hope the sun shines soon for you.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> GF, we have the opposite this time! I have 3 studded (turquoise, mandarin and malachite) but missed on the grommet ones!


 
Wait. What?  We're not twins on something?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I love the studded MK's!  Gorgeous bag for a rainy day. Enjoy and I hope the sun shines soon for you.


 
Thanks TB! 
I don't have hopes for any sunshine here...it was gray this morning but now it's raining...that's what happens when you move to WA


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wait. What?  We're not twins on something?


 
I know 
Well, we are style twins!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I tried to stay out of Dillards, really I did. But I failed. And something came home with me today. I don't remember seeing this color on sale before. 30% off. Works for me.
> 
> Brahmin Asher Tortoise tote.
> 
> View attachment 2809772
> 
> View attachment 2809774
> 
> 
> Yay!  I can post pictures again!



Beautiful!!!!



Ms.Library said:


> I found this one at Dillard's on Veteran's Day on Clearance.  They have great clearance deals! It is a Coach Small Madison Python Print Phoebe.



She's a stunner


----------



## hopi

handbags4me said:


> I had a special event to go to recently and needed a neutral colored bag.  Can't justify spending too much for a bag I'll only use a couple of times a year, so I chose this - my first Henri Bendel.  The leather on this bag is amazing!  And, I got her on sale for just over $200.
> 
> No. 7 Quilted Petite Shoulder Bag in Taupe



Such a little beauty nice pic


----------



## elbgrl

handbags4me said:


> I had a special event to go to recently and needed a neutral colored bag.  Can't justify spending too much for a bag I'll only use a couple of times a year, so I chose this - my first Henri Bendel.  The leather on this bag is amazing!  And, I got her on sale for just over $200.
> 
> No. 7 Quilted Petite Shoulder Bag in Taupe





elisian said:


> Love the HB!!
> 
> I bought a fancy premier bag recently and its currently my absolute favorite. The leather is so gorgeous. It was, amazingly, only $200 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812987
> 
> 
> (If you like a little hunting, vintage Ferragamo bags in fantastic condition  can be had for $100-300 on eBay. It's a lot easier to buy Ferragamo used than Henri Bendel!)





MaryBel said:


> Another closet dive: I've been carrying my MK saffiano studded Selma in malachite since Friday since it was raining. I tried to post a pic but got lots of errors and my reply didn't post. Here she is



Lovely choices ladies!


----------



## aprimo

Just picked up this great Cole Haan Village Rounded Hobo from Rue La La the other day for half price. I needed another purple bag like a hole in my head, but the price was right and I was weak. I've wanted this particular Cole Haan bag (in any of several colors) since it came out, I think. Finally "bagged" one! 

farm8.staticflickr.com/7464/15876263341_109831a09e_o.jpgColeHaanPurple

BTW, you can't really tell in the pic but it has light gold hardware (not as dark yellow as MK--more like the D&B light gold).


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I lasted only one day before loading up my new Brahmin. I love this bag.
> View attachment 2810905
> 
> View attachment 2810906
> View attachment 2810907


Beautiful bag. I love Brahmin bags. Hopefully, next year Ill add one to my family.



handbags4me said:


> I had a special event to go to recently and needed a neutral colored bag.  Can't justify spending too much for a bag I'll only use a couple of times a year, so I chose this - my first Henri Bendel.  The leather on this bag is amazing!  And, I got her on sale for just over $200.
> 
> No. 7 Quilted Petite Shoulder Bag in Taupe


 Love the gold hardware and the leather looks like buttha.



elisian said:


> Love the HB!!
> 
> I bought a fancy premier bag recently and its currently my absolute favorite. The leather is so gorgeous. It was, amazingly, only $200 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812987
> 
> 
> (If you like a little hunting, vintage Ferragamo bags in fantastic condition  can be had for $100-300 on eBay. It's a lot easier to buy Ferragamo used than Henri Bendel!)





MaryBel said:


> Another closet dive: I've been carrying my MK saffiano studded Selma in malachite since Friday since it was raining. I tried to post a pic but got lots of errors and my reply didn't post. Here she is



Love the structure on these!


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> Just picked up this great Cole Haan Village Rounded Hobo from Rue La La the other day for half price. I needed another purple bag like a hole in my head, but the price was right and I was weak. I've wanted this particular Cole Haan bag (in any of several colors) since it came out, I think. Finally "bagged" one!
> 
> farm8.staticflickr.com/7464/15876263341_109831a09e_o.jpgColeHaanPurple
> 
> BTW, you can't really tell in the pic but it has light gold hardware (not as dark yellow as MK--more like the D&B light gold).




Gorgeous color! I love those shades. It looks like a coach park hobo I once had. Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aprimo said:


> Just picked up this great Cole Haan Village Rounded Hobo from Rue La La the other day for half price. I needed another purple bag like a hole in my head, but the price was right and I was weak. I've wanted this particular Cole Haan bag (in any of several colors) since it came out, I think. Finally "bagged" one!
> 
> farm8.staticflickr.com/7464/15876263341_109831a09e_o.jpgColeHaanPurple
> 
> BTW, you can't really tell in the pic but it has light gold hardware (not as dark yellow as MK--more like the D&B light gold).



Love it, Amy!   I used to have that bag (or one very similar) in black.  Hmmmm...must closet dive.


----------



## MaryBel

aprimo said:


> Just picked up this great Cole Haan Village Rounded Hobo from Rue La La the other day for half price. I needed another purple bag like a hole in my head, but the price was right and I was weak. I've wanted this particular Cole Haan bag (in any of several colors) since it came out, I think. Finally "bagged" one!
> 
> farm8.staticflickr.com/7464/15876263341_109831a09e_o.jpgColeHaanPurple
> 
> BTW, you can't really tell in the pic but it has light gold hardware (not as dark yellow as MK--more like the D&B light gold).


 


Really pretty A! Love the color!
Looks very confy to carry! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Got my 3 goodies from FOS.


Borough in Teal
Gathered Lindsey in Marine
Gathered Lindsey in dark Teal
LOVE THEM!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Got my 3 goodies from FOS.
> 
> 
> Borough in Teal
> Gathered Lindsey in Marine
> Gathered Lindsey in dark Teal
> LOVE THEM!




Girl!!!! These bags are stunning. Love the different shades of blue.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl!!!! These bags are stunning. Love the different shades of blue.


 
Thanks! I love blue and everything close to blue or green...so these were screaming at me!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Got my 3 goodies from FOS.
> 
> 
> Borough in Teal
> Gathered Lindsey in Marine
> Gathered Lindsey in dark Teal
> LOVE THEM!



WOW 
WOW
AND 
MORE WOW
That really is Blue heaven

MaryBel 
They just all are so beautiful,
 Outstanding.
I don't know why I feel guilty with a purchase of 2 blue bags
On Rosie's post you had a couple of questions
the parchment 146 - blue 229
this is the sig bag, it probably will be gifted if wrapped perfectly , I found a pic on ebay this is not my sale or bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-P...731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f0e73523


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Another closet dive: I've been carrying my MK saffiano studded Selma in malachite since Friday since it was raining. I tried to post a pic but got lots of errors and my reply didn't post. Here she is



This bag is darling, never saw this one ,the malachite is amazing and Selma's hardy, that's a winner. Beautiful.


----------



## houstonm2198

MaryBel said:


> Got my 3 goodies from FOS.
> 
> 
> Borough in Teal
> Gathered Lindsey in Marine
> Gathered Lindsey in dark Teal
> LOVE THEM!


Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> WOW
> WOW
> AND
> MORE WOW
> That really is Blue heaven
> 
> MaryBel
> They just all are so beautiful,
> Outstanding.
> I don't know why I feel guilty with a purchase of 2 blue bags
> On Rosie's post you had a couple of questions
> the parchment 146 - blue 229
> this is the sig bag, it probably will be gifted if wrapped perfectly , I found a pic on ebay this is not my sale or bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-P...731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f0e73523


 


Thanks Hopi!
Don't feel guilty! You buy what makes you happy! I know all my blue bags make me happy, so no guilt at all!


I think your E/W saffiano tote is going to be very similar in color to my marine Lindsey, since Lindsey is very close to my Lacquer blue phoebe.


Awesome deal on the parchment! 
Oh, now I know which one it is. It's a very nice tote! Really good size. I hope it comes perfectly wrapped so you can take one gift of your list.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> This bag is darling, never saw this one ,the malachite is amazing and Selma's hardy, that's a winner. Beautiful.


 
Thanks! I don't remember seeing it either but one day I went to Macy's to get another bag I had called and put on hold and while there I found this one. I think it was reduced 50% and then I used a coupon, so I got it really cheap. So I left with 2 instead of 1!


----------



## MaryBel

houstonm2198 said:


> Gorgeous!


 
Thank you Houston!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Got my 3 goodies from FOS.
> 
> 
> Borough in Teal
> Gathered Lindsey in Marine
> Gathered Lindsey in dark Teal
> LOVE THEM!



Wow wow and more wow!  I want a gathered Lindsey so bad wah!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Wow wow and more wow!  I want a gathered Lindsey so bad wah!


 
Thanks Rosie!
The outlets have gathered Lindseys! They have a lot of Madison bags: Carries, carolines, phoebes, etc. They are now an outlet line but the quality looks the same as FP.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got my 3 goodies from FOS.
> 
> 
> Borough in Teal
> Gathered Lindsey in Marine
> Gathered Lindsey in dark Teal
> LOVE THEM!




Wow! These are blues that don't  make you blue!! Lol  Gorgeous bags MaryBel, every single one of them. Congrats.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! These are blues that don't  make you blue!! Lol  Gorgeous bags MaryBel, every single one of them. Congrats.


 
Thanks GF! I agree, I never get blue with these blues!
I think the borough is my favorite...screams gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got my 3 goodies from FOS.
> 
> 
> Borough in Teal
> Gathered Lindsey in Marine
> Gathered Lindsey in dark Teal
> LOVE THEM!



FABULOUS!   Congrats, MB!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Got my 3 goodies from FOS.
> 
> 
> Borough in Teal
> Gathered Lindsey in Marine
> Gathered Lindsey in dark Teal
> LOVE THEM!




LOVE!!!  Watch out, I may knock you on the head and steal that Borough, lol. Just kidding. Love!  Is it the soft borough? 

Awesome bags! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

aprimo said:


> Just picked up this great Cole Haan Village Rounded Hobo from Rue La La the other day for half price. I needed another purple bag like a hole in my head, but the price was right and I was weak. I've wanted this particular Cole Haan bag (in any of several colors) since it came out, I think. Finally "bagged" one!
> 
> farm8.staticflickr.com/7464/15876263341_109831a09e_o.jpgColeHaanPurple
> 
> BTW, you can't really tell in the pic but it has light gold hardware (not as dark yellow as MK--more like the D&B light gold).


Very pretty color!  I love my Cole Haan bags, they last forever.  Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOVE!!!  Watch out, I may knock you on the head and steal that Borough, lol. Just kidding. Love!  Is it the soft borough?
> 
> Awesome bags! Congrats!


 
Thank you!
No, is the polished calfskin one, still with all the zippers!


----------



## Twoboyz

This Coach bag will be going Black Friday shopping with me tomorrow night. This is one of my favorite Coach bags because it's a great shoulder bag and crossbody and it's so lightweight.  I don't know the name but it was an outlet purchase from last year I think.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> FABULOUS!   Congrats, MB!




Thanks Sarah!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Thank you!
> No, is the polished calfskin one, still with all the zippers!


 
Ahhh, gotcha.  I'm not a fan of the B with the zippers, so I guess you're safe, lol.  

But for the right price, I bet I could ignore the zippers - for that gorgeou teal color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> This Coach bag will be going Black Friday shopping with me tomorrow night. This is one of my favorite Coach bags because it's a great shoulder bag and crossbody and it's so lightweight.  I don't know the name but it was an outlet purchase from last year I think.
> 
> View attachment 2816053


 

That will be a great BF bag!  I had this one too at one time, but re-homed her with one of my sisters. 

I'm not sure yet which bag I'll use tomorrow for BF shopping.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That will be a great BF bag!  I had this one too at one time, but re-homed her with one of my sisters.
> 
> I'm not sure yet which bag I'll use tomorrow for BF shopping.




Thanks NAC! I wish I had a smaller cross body bag, but I just don't think I'll get much use out of it. Have fun shopping!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> This Coach bag will be going Black Friday shopping with me tomorrow night. This is one of my favorite Coach bags because it's a great shoulder bag and crossbody and it's so lightweight.  I don't know the name but it was an outlet purchase from last year I think.
> 
> View attachment 2816053


 
That's a really a nice bag! It's perfect for shopping trips! Good luck in your shopping!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ahhh, gotcha.  I'm not a fan of the B with the zippers, so I guess you're safe, lol.
> 
> But for the right price, I bet I could ignore the zippers - for that gorgeou teal color.




I think I like the zippered B more than the non zip. I like my bags closed and the soft ones don't seem to have very strong magnets. I love the 3 zipper pulls.


I'd recommend this one, the polished leather is gorgeous! I think it's the prettiest of all the boroughs I have.


----------



## elbgrl

Coach Outlet by me at Tanger Outlet opening a 6pm tonight!  I may have to mosey in.  

Hope everyone had a marvelous Thanksgiving!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Looks like SIL and I will do the Mississippi Coast for BF. Not as many crowds. 

I've got MK Vanilla Mono Selma loaded and ready to go. I wanted something easy care and easy to carry to deal with whatever craziness we get into tomorrow. 

This was a killer 65% clearance Dillards deal. Sweet! 

I hope every has fun shopping tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing some reveals. 

View attachment 2816653


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Change of plans. I decided to go with a shoulder bag. So, I loaded up Miss Black and Gold. I love how pebbled she is. 
View attachment 2816945

View attachment 2816946


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Change of plans. I decided to go with a shoulder bag. So, I loaded up Miss Black and Gold. I love how pebbled she is.
> View attachment 2816945
> 
> View attachment 2816946




Both bags are beautiful!! I love the bigger pebbling that coach does on some bags. I hope you had fun and for some great deals.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Change of plans. I decided to go with a shoulder bag. So, I loaded up Miss Black and Gold. I love how pebbled she is.
> View attachment 2816945
> 
> View attachment 2816946



Twins on the leopard scarf!  I was out shopping last night with my Mini Tanner.  That is a great bag for shopping! We really didn't shop much, just went to Kohl's and Best Buy around 11pm to check it out.  Since we missed the doorbusters they have at opening, the stores were busy but not crazy at all.  And the parking lots were not bad either.  I was surprised!  

Oh, we had a warm spell and it was in the 60's yesterday as well as today.  DH wore shorts yesterday and it was still 60 at 11pm when we were out shopping!  Just last week we were freezing with days in the 20's and nights in the teens.  Mother Nature is on something this year!  Average cold in the 30's - 40's is due back in a day or two.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Two of my Dillards scores: 

MK Hamilton Traveler. $125
View attachment 2817250


Brahmin Tote $103
View attachment 2817251


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Two of my Dillards scores:
> 
> MK Hamilton Traveler. $125
> View attachment 2817250
> 
> 
> Brahmin Tote $103
> View attachment 2817251



Geesh NAC you are having a great black Friday, 2 more steals,

 My day was spent waiting for the plumber........... running toliet and broken sump pump and looking for a new  wash machine that went down Monday.
Is it a full moon?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Twins on the leopard scarf!  I was out shopping last night with my Mini Tanner.  That is a great bag for shopping! We really didn't shop much, just went to Kohl's and Best Buy around 11pm to check it out.  Since we missed the doorbusters they have at opening, the stores were busy but not crazy at all.  And the parking lots were not bad either.  I was surprised!
> 
> Oh, we had a warm spell and it was in the 60's yesterday as well as today.  DH wore shorts yesterday and it was still 60 at 11pm when we were out shopping!  Just last week we were freezing with days in the 20's and nights in the teens.  Mother Nature is on something this year!  Average cold in the 30's - 40's is due back in a day or two.
> 
> View attachment 2817044




Yay for twins on the scarf!  The scarf and the MT look great on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Geesh NAC you are having a great black Friday, 2 more steals,
> 
> My day was spent waiting for the plumber........... running toliet and broken sump pump and looking for a new  wash machine that went down Monday.
> Is it a full moon?




Thanks Hopi!  I got all three bags for around the FP of the Bristol. I'm very happy today 

Yikes about the plumbing issues!  Hopefully it will all be fixed soon!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Two of my Dillards scores:
> 
> MK Hamilton Traveler. $125
> View attachment 2817250
> 
> 
> Brahmin Tote $103
> View attachment 2817251


 
Love your scores! Is the MK the medium one?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I think I like the zippered B more than the non zip. I like my bags closed and the soft ones don't seem to have very strong magnets. I love the 3 zipper pulls.
> 
> 
> I'd recommend this one, the polished leather is gorgeous! I think it's the prettiest of all the boroughs I have.


 
I'll have to keep an eye out for any boroughs, so I can check this one out.  Unfortunately, except for the black and tan soft boroughs, I haven't seen ANY lately, in my local stores.  I will probably have to make a road trip to a Macy's to see any of those.



Twoboyz said:


> Both bags are beautiful!! I love the bigger pebbling that coach does on some bags. I hope you had fun and for some great deals.


 
Thanks!  I agree about the pebbling.  I ordered this from FP Coach online and was so happy when I saw how pebbled the bag was.



MaryBel said:


> Love your scores! Is the MK the medium one?


 
Thanks! This is the smaller size - is that the medium?  I really like this green.  I don't have any green bags other than my Ivy Pebbled Satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Geesh NAC you are having a great black Friday, 2 more steals,
> 
> My day was spent waiting for the plumber........... running toliet and broken sump pump and looking for a new  wash machine that went down Monday.
> Is it a full moon?




I'm sorry


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Two of my Dillards scores:
> 
> MK Hamilton Traveler. $125
> View attachment 2817250
> 
> 
> Brahmin Tote $103
> View attachment 2817251



"Practically free!!"   Congrats, NAC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Geesh NAC you are having a great black Friday, 2 more steals,
> 
> My day was spent waiting for the plumber........... running toliet and broken sump pump and looking for a new  wash machine that went down Monday.
> Is it a full moon?



Yuck.  You had a real "black" Friday, hopi.   Hope things are looking up today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> "Practically free!!"   Congrats, NAC!




I agree!  The total for all three bags with tax was still less then the Bristol at FP with tax. I was so happy!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! This is the smaller size - is that the medium?  I really like this green.  I don't have any green bags other than my Ivy Pebbled Satchel.




I know there's a medium (retails $358) and a large (retals $398). I ordered the large from Dillards.com 


ITA, That shade of green is really pretty! I love it!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks Hopi!  I got all three bags for around the FP of the Bristol. I'm very happy today
> 
> Yikes about the plumbing issues!  Hopefully it will all be fixed soon!





Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry





MiaBorsa said:


> Yuck.  You had a real "black" Friday, hopi.   Hope things are looking up today.



Thanks all:kiss:
Plumber fixed everything, New wash machine will be here Wed.

Sarah 
The previous Friday was so much worse, things are looking up today and it actually got up to 50 degrees here.  Sensei, I probably need a new bag to relieve my stress.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Sensei, I probably need a new bag to relieve my stress.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I know there's a medium (retails $358) and a large (retals $398). I ordered the large from Dillards.com
> 
> 
> ITA, That shade of green is really pretty! I love it!


 

Mine is the medium then.  The price on the tag was $358.  That makes sense too, because when I saw the bag it reminded me of the medium Selma in size. 

Can't wait to see reveal pics of yours, and whether or not you like it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Back to work today. Holiday is over. 

First outing for my Brahmin Tote. I'm not a huge floral person, especially on my bags, but I do like this one. 

View attachment 2819481

View attachment 2819482

View attachment 2819483


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today. Holiday is over.
> 
> First outing for my Brahmin Tote. I'm not a huge floral person, especially on my bags, but I do like this one.
> 
> View attachment 2819481
> 
> View attachment 2819482
> 
> View attachment 2819483




It's a really pretty floral. It looks perfect with your outfit.  Love it on you! Have a good day back at work.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> It's a really pretty floral. It looks perfect with your outfit.  Love it on you! Have a good day back at work.


 
Thank you!  Always so sweet with the compliments.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today. Holiday is over.
> 
> First outing for my Brahmin Tote. I'm not a huge floral person, especially on my bags, but I do like this one.
> 
> View attachment 2819481
> 
> View attachment 2819482
> 
> View attachment 2819483



Very unique bag and it looks perfect with that sweater!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today. Holiday is over.
> 
> First outing for my Brahmin Tote. I'm not a huge floral person, especially on my bags, but I do like this one.
> 
> View attachment 2819481
> 
> View attachment 2819482
> 
> View attachment 2819483


 
WOW, that bag looks awesome with your outfit!


----------



## Punkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today. Holiday is over.
> 
> First outing for my Brahmin Tote. I'm not a huge floral person, especially on my bags, but I do like this one.
> 
> View attachment 2819481
> 
> View attachment 2819482
> 
> View attachment 2819483


 

I do love that bag! So beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Very unique bag and it looks perfect with that sweater!




Thanks!  As soon as I got this bag, I knew exactly which sweater would go perfectly with it, lol.  I'm so sad.....



MaryBel said:


> WOW, that bag looks awesome with your outfit!




Thanks!  The more I look at this bag, the more I like it.  And I'm not one to usually go for floral patterns on a bag.




Punkie said:


> I do love that bag! So beautiful!




Thanks!!  Me too!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today. Holiday is over.
> 
> First outing for my Brahmin Tote. I'm not a huge floral person, especially on my bags, but I do like this one.
> 
> View attachment 2819481
> 
> View attachment 2819482
> 
> View attachment 2819483



That bag even looks prettier when you are wearing it.  It looks so perfect with your sweater.


----------



## Pursefreak25

I like it very cute


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Tan Soft Borough
View attachment 2820601

View attachment 2820606


----------



## Twoboyz

Very nice NAC! Love that color.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Tan Soft Borough
> View attachment 2820601
> 
> View attachment 2820606



Love your borough, they are such sophisticated bags.


----------



## MaryBel

Finally took pics of the coach bags I got on the thanksgiving weekend.


I got this Preston last Wed when I went to get the woven tessuta in marine. It's super big, but I like it like a weekender type of bag. I think it would work awesome as a computer bag. It's the one that comes with the wristlet inside.


And then I got the Carlyle in milk, the leopard scarf and zebra mini wallet when I went on Saturday. I also got this little wristlet in dark teal. They had big totes and wristlets. I love the color but I decided to get the wristlet and not the bag since it's not leather.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Finally took pics of the coach bags I got on the thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> 
> I got this Preston last Wed when I went to get the woven tessuta in marine. It's super big, but I like it like a weekender type of bag. I think it would work awesome as a computer bag. It's the one that comes with the wristlet inside.
> 
> 
> And then I got the Carlyle in milk, the leopard scarf and zebra mini wallet when I went on Saturday. I also got this little wristlet in dark teal. They had big totes and wristlets. I love the color but I decided to get the wristlet and not the bag since it's not leather.




MaryBel,
All of you that got those  beautiful Carlyle's have me so jealous, the shape is so pretty, the leather is tdf,it is just a beautiful bag, love this lastest color.
Love your new Preston, awesome shape and size and as always darling assessories.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Finally took pics of the coach bags I got on the thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> 
> I got this Preston last Wed when I went to get the woven tessuta in marine. It's super big, but I like it like a weekender type of bag. I think it would work awesome as a computer bag. It's the one that comes with the wristlet inside.
> 
> 
> And then I got the Carlyle in milk, the leopard scarf and zebra mini wallet when I went on Saturday. I also got this little wristlet in dark teal. They had big totes and wristlets. I love the color but I decided to get the wristlet and not the bag since it's not leather.



Nice haul, MB!   I was eyeballing the Carlyle in the red currant today...wowser.   I'll be on the lookout for a clearance sale on that one.      Oh, and Dillard's has the tessuta chelsea for 50% off now.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Finally took pics of the coach bags I got on the thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> 
> I got this Preston last Wed when I went to get the woven tessuta in marine. It's super big, but I like it like a weekender type of bag. I think it would work awesome as a computer bag. It's the one that comes with the wristlet inside.
> 
> 
> And then I got the Carlyle in milk, the leopard scarf and zebra mini wallet when I went on Saturday. I also got this little wristlet in dark teal. They had big totes and wristlets. I love the color but I decided to get the wristlet and not the bag since it's not leather.




Another group of beauties for you! I just love Coachs zebra.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel,
> All of you that got those  beautiful Carlyle's have me so jealous, the shape is so pretty, the leather is tdf,it is just a beautiful bag, love this lastest color.
> Love your new Preston, awesome shape and size and as always darling assessories.




Thanks Hopi!
Another option to get a Carlyle is at Macy's. F&F starts tomorrow (already on today online) and it was already reduced 25%, so you would get another 25% and you should be able to order it on the phone.


The Preston is crazy big but I love the stripes so it will be my luggage bag 



MiaBorsa said:


> Nice haul, MB!   I was eyeballing the Carlyle in the red currant today...wowser.   I'll be on the lookout for a clearance sale on that one.      Oh, and Dillard's has the tessuta chelsea for 50% off now.




Thanks Sarah! ITA, the red one is TDF! I want that one too!
Oh, I wish I had a Dillards. I was tempted to order it online but they only had the coffee/marine. What colors did your store have?



Twoboyz said:


> Another group of beauties for you! I just love Coachs zebra.


 
Thanks TB! I agree, the zebra is really pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah! ITA, the red one is TDF! I want that one too!
> Oh, I wish I had a Dillards. I was tempted to order it online but they only had the coffee/marine. What colors did your store have?



You know, I'm not sure which colors they had...I noticed a couple of them in the light tan but I didn't walk over to the display.  There were several styles 50% off but nothing I was interested in so I didn't pay much attention...a lot of Sambas IIRC.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> You know, I'm not sure which colors they had...I noticed a couple of them in the light tan but I didn't walk over to the display.  There were several styles 50% off but nothing I was interested in so I didn't pay much attention...a lot of Sambas IIRC.


 
When I called one store they told me they only got the tan tessutas and since I was not interested in that color, I passed them up. 


What does IIRC mean?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> When I called one store they told me they only got the tan tessutas and since I was not interested in that color, I passed them up.
> 
> 
> What does IIRC mean?



If I Recall Correctly.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is CB Preston 
View attachment 2821694

View attachment 2821695


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is CB Preston
> View attachment 2821694
> 
> View attachment 2821695




Love this bag NAC


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> If I Recall Correctly.




ah! good to know!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is CB Preston
> View attachment 2821694
> 
> View attachment 2821695



Lookin' good!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is CB Preston
> View attachment 2821694
> 
> View attachment 2821695




Now that just makes me want to eat ice cream! Such a yummy color combo.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is CB Preston
> View attachment 2821694
> 
> View attachment 2821695


 
You know I love it! Twins!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Finally cut tags and moved into Coach Crosby carryall.   (It has the annoying strap, PTB!! )


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally cut tags and moved into Coach Crosby carryall.   (It has the annoying strap, PTB!! )



That strap could annoy me all day
I WISH
Stunner,
 Crosby is oH sO beautiful, 
LOVE, LOVE, LOVE


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Finally took pics of the coach bags I got on the thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> I got this Preston last Wed when I went to get the woven tessuta in marine. It's super big, but I like it like a weekender type of bag. I think it would work awesome as a computer bag. It's the one that comes with the wristlet inside.
> 
> 
> And then I got the Carlyle in milk, the leopard scarf and zebra mini wallet when I went on Saturday. I also got this little wristlet in dark teal. They had big totes and wristlets. I love the color but I decided to get the wristlet and not the bag since it's not leather.



Hi MB!

I'm so far behind in these threads!  The grandchildren have been using my laptop a lot since they can't play outside because of the rain.  I've been looking on my phone though, and I love what I've been seeing! 

Another beautiful haul! I see you had to get something in the blue family (teal is a cousin or something, right?)  

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work today. Holiday is over.
> 
> First outing for my Brahmin Tote. I'm not a huge floral person, especially on my bags, but I do like this one.
> 
> View attachment 2819481
> 
> View attachment 2819482
> 
> View attachment 2819483





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Tan Soft Borough
> View attachment 2820601
> 
> View attachment 2820606





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is CB Preston
> View attachment 2821694
> 
> View attachment 2821695




Hi NAC!

I'm lovin' all your beauties!  I'm like you with floral bags, but every now and then I see a design that looks so good on a bag, like your Brahmin!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally cut tags and moved into Coach Crosby carryall.   (It has the annoying strap, PTB!! )



Mornin' Sarah!

Beautiful!  Do you mean because the strap attaches to the handles or you just don't like the strap?  I hope you love carrying Crosby!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> Beautiful!  Do you mean because the strap attaches to the handles or you just don't like the strap?  I hope you love carrying Crosby!



Hey girl!   Yeah, the strap attaches to the handles, but I'll deal.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally cut tags and moved into Coach Crosby carryall.   (It has the annoying strap, PTB!! )


 
Gorgeous!
Love the kitchen shot!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I'm so far behind in these threads!  The grandchildren have been using my laptop a lot since they can't play outside because of the rain.  I've been looking on my phone though, and I love what I've been seeing!
> 
> Another beautiful haul! I see you had to get something in the blue family (teal is a cousin or something, right?)
> 
> Congrats!


 
Hey GF!
I hate when the weather is not nice! I can suffer thru but is not fun for the kids. We got snow last Saturday and it's been so cold that it's still everywhere. 


Thanks!
I guess the blue always manages to find me! I was happy with the milk Carlyle and brown accessories but then I saw the tote in this color and I love how it shimmers, but since it is plastic, decided a wristlet was a better idea.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> Love the kitchen shot!



Thanks!  I bought the Crosby a few months ago and sort of forgot about it.  Then I was in the Coach store yesterday and saw them on display...I was like, "I need to carry that bag."


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> I hate when the weather is not nice! I can suffer thru but is not fun for the kids. We got snow last Saturday and it's been so cold that it's still everywhere.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I guess the blue always manages to find me! I was happy with the milk Carlyle and brown accessories but then I saw the tote in this color and I love how it shimmers, but since it is plastic, decided a wristlet was a better idea.




It's crazy because it's been raining some part of every day for the last week or so, which means nothing has time to really dry off.  When they do go outside they come in wet or muddy, so it's easier to let them stay inside on my laptop. 

You know that's me with red! In fact, I've decided since the cobalt satchel is working for me now I may just get a red wristlet or coin purse so I can pull out something red at least!  I hoping they'll be at a good sales price during the 12DOD.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> You know that's me with red! In fact, I've decided since the cobalt satchel is working for me now I may just get a red wristlet or coin purse so I can pull out something red at least!  I hoping they'll be at a good sales price during the 12DOD.



Oooooh, a red accessory would look so cute with that cobalt bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooooh, a red accessory would look so cute with that cobalt bag.




Hi Sarah!

See? That's just what I was thinking! Thanks!  Stay tuned......


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooooh, a red accessory would look so cute with that cobalt bag.


 
I totally agree! 
SIU Mom, I can see a red and navy and green plaid scarf tied to your cobalt satchel and then a red wallet to complete the look, What do you think?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> That bag even looks prettier when you are wearing it.  It looks so perfect with your sweater.


What a sweet compliment!  Thanks so much!





Pursefreak25 said:


> I like it very cute


Thanks!





Twoboyz said:


> Very nice NAC! Love that color.


Thanks!  Me too!



hopi said:


> Love your borough, they are such sophisticated bags.




Thanks, me too!  I wish now I'd gotten this in Loganberry or Earth.  




hopi said:


> Love this bag NAC


Thank you!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Lookin' good!


Thank you!  




Twoboyz said:


> Now that just makes me want to eat ice cream! Such a yummy color combo.


LOL, did someone say ice cream?  My weakness!  Thank you!



MaryBel said:


> You know I love it! Twins!


Yay for twins!!



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I'm lovin' all your beauties!  I'm like you with floral bags, but every now and then I see a design that looks so good on a bag, like your Brahmin!
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you so much!  So sweet!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally cut tags and moved into Coach Crosby carryall.   (It has the annoying strap, PTB!! )


 
Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Finally took pics of the coach bags I got on the thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> 
> I got this Preston last Wed when I went to get the woven tessuta in marine. It's super big, but I like it like a weekender type of bag. I think it would work awesome as a computer bag. It's the one that comes with the wristlet inside.
> 
> 
> And then I got the Carlyle in milk, the leopard scarf and zebra mini wallet when I went on Saturday. I also got this little wristlet in dark teal. They had big totes and wristlets. I love the color but I decided to get the wristlet and not the bag since it's not leather.


 


Love them all!  I have the mini version of this Preston.


----------



## Twoboyz

Love that Coach bag Sarah! It's like you just got a new bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I totally agree!
> SIU Mom, I can see a red and navy and green plaid scarf tied to your cobalt satchel and then a red wallet to complete the look, What do you think?



Hi MB!

I'm back, I had an errand to run.  I love the idea!  Now to begin the scarf obsession! 

That reminds me, when I was at Dooney in Livermore Monday they had [wool?] scarves for $450!  They felt nice and soft, and were long, but $450?  I don't remember seeing them at the Aurora outlet last year.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


 Thanks, girlie.  I have always loved silver hardware on a brown bag.       (Plus, when this one has the sides folded in, it looks very much like the turnlock Borough.)  




Twoboyz said:


> Love that Coach bag Sarah! It's like you just got a new bag!


  Thanks, TB!   I don't know why I waited to load her up; she's a winner!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I'm back, I had an errand to run.  I love the idea!  Now to begin the scarf obsession!
> 
> That reminds me, when I was at Dooney in Livermore Monday they had [wool?] scarves for $450!  They felt nice and soft, and were long, but $450?  I don't remember seeing them at the Aurora outlet last year.



Maybe they were cashmere?   $450???      I was trying scarves on in Macy's yesterday but they were $40.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Maybe they were cashmere?   $450???      I was trying scarves on in Macy's yesterday but they were $40.




I was thinking they had to be cashmere because they cost so much "cash".  But they didn't feel quite as soft as I thought cashmere would feel.  I was going to check the tag to see for sure but at $450 it really didn't matter!  Now $40 is more my speed!


----------



## handbags4me

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Tan Soft Borough



Love this bag - gorgeous!  And the pop of color on your blouse is beautiful with it.


----------



## handbags4me

MaryBel said:


> Finally took pics of the coach bags I got on the thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> 
> I got this Preston last Wed when I went to get the woven tessuta in marine. It's super big, but I like it like a weekender type of bag. I think it would work awesome as a computer bag. It's the one that comes with the wristlet inside.
> 
> 
> And then I got the Carlyle in milk, the leopard scarf and zebra mini wallet when I went on Saturday. I also got this little wristlet in dark teal. They had big totes and wristlets. I love the color but I decided to get the wristlet and not the bag since it's not leather.



Now that's a successful shopping trip!  Congrats - that Carlyle is especially beautiful.


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally cut tags and moved into Coach Crosby carryall.   (It has the annoying strap, PTB!! )




Crosby looks gorgeous!  I know what you mean about the strap - I have the teal Crosby and not only the handle attachment, but it also feels too skinny for such a substantial bag!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back, I had an errand to run.  I love the idea!  Now to begin the scarf obsession!
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me, when I was at Dooney in Livermore Monday they had [wool?] scarves for $450!  They felt nice and soft, and were long, but $450?  I don't remember seeing them at the Aurora outlet last year.




I don't ever remember seeing scarves at Aurora. Way too pricey for me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I don't ever remember seeing scarves at Aurora. Way too pricey for me!



Me too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> *I was thinking they had to be cashmere because they cost so much "cash".*  But they didn't feel quite as soft as I thought cashmere would feel.  I was going to check the tag to see for sure but at $450 it really didn't matter!  Now $40 is more my speed!



   Personally I've never been much of a "*cash*mere" gal, so a regular wool scarf works for me!!   (I'm waiting on the $40 ones to be on clearance.  )


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> Crosby looks gorgeous!  I know what you mean about the strap - I have the teal Crosby and not only the handle attachment, but it also feels too skinny for such a substantial bag!!



Thank you!   I keep staring at her today; I can't believe I waited so long to use her.    I wish they had put the little extra piece on the strap (like the Boroughs have) to make it wider on top of the shoulder.     Oooooh, post a pic of your teal...I LOVE that color!!   I saw the red currant yesterday and I was drooling on myself.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Personally I've never been much of a "*cash*mere" gal, so a regular wool scarf works for me!!   (I'm *waiting on the $40 ones to be on clearance.  *)



 Even better!


----------



## MaryBel

Yesterday I did a closet dive for my bag for the following days: Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAM. I don't know why they call it mini. Switched my wallet too (yay!) to my Dooney croco wallet in ivy. I think it goes pretty good, don't you think?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I did a closet dive for my bag for the following days: Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAM. I don't know why they call it mini. Switched my wallet too (yay!) to my Dooney croco wallet in ivy. I think it goes pretty good, don't you think?



Nice!   I love my RM satchels.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I did a closet dive for my bag for the following days: Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAM. I don't know why they call it mini. Switched my wallet too (yay!) to my Dooney croco wallet in ivy. I think it goes pretty good, don't you think?



I LOVE this RM bag!  And the wallet goes well with her! I don't know why they call her mini ether.  I have one also so I know how big she is!

Beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   I love my RM satchels.


 
Thanks, I love it too but I don't like that I have to unhook the sides so I can hook the long strap. I think I need to look up some matching hooks to add them to the strap so I can attach it by the front and back rings. I don't know why they have those rings if the strap doesn't attach to them. weird.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE this RM bag!  And the wallet goes well with her! I don't know why they call her mini ether.  I have one also so I know how big she is!
> 
> Beautiful!




Thanks GF!
Oh yea, I remember your red/orange one, very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks, I love it too but I don't like that I have to unhook the sides so I can hook the long strap. I think I need to look up some matching hooks to add them to the strap so I can attach it by the front and back rings. I don't know why they have those rings if the strap doesn't attach to them. weird.



I don't think I have ever used the long straps;  I usually just carry as a satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I did a closet dive for my bag for the following days: Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAM. I don't know why they call it mini. Switched my wallet too (yay!) to my Dooney croco wallet in ivy. I think it goes pretty good, don't you think?




So pretty together! I love the RM satchels. I like the little cross bodies too. I think it's called the MAC. It's a cute style.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I did a closet dive for my bag for the following days: Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAM. I don't know why they call it mini. Switched my wallet too (yay!) to my Dooney croco wallet in ivy. I think it goes pretty good, don't you think?




So pretty MaryBel, it goes beautifully with it, Love Ivy


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty together! I love the RM satchels. I like the little cross bodies too. I think it's called the MAC. It's a cute style.


 
Thanks TB! ITA, the MACs are very cute too!




hopi said:


> So pretty MaryBel, it goes beautifully with it, Love Ivy




Thanks Hopi!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I did a closet dive for my bag for the following days: Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAM. I don't know why they call it mini. Switched my wallet too (yay!) to my Dooney croco wallet in ivy. I think it goes pretty good, don't you think?




Gorgeous, girlfriend!!!


----------



## inlovewbags

These are my non Dooney favorites..speedy 30..MKvanilla Grayson.. neverfull mm... Gucci Sukey.. Rebecca Minkoff Minka... Mk Hamiltons!...


----------



## Twoboyz

inlovewbags said:


> These are my non Dooney favorites..speedy 30..MKvanilla Grayson.. neverfull mm... Gucci Sukey.. Rebecca Minkoff Minka... Mk Hamiltons!...




Wow! You've really got a beautiful collection of bags. The scarves are gorgeous on them as well. I really love how they look on the bags. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hopi

inlovewbags said:


> These are my non Dooney favorites..speedy 30..MKvanilla Grayson.. neverfull mm... Gucci Sukey.. Rebecca Minkoff Minka... Mk Hamiltons!...



Beautiful Favorites


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Olive Carlyle is helping to make TGIF a great one! 
View attachment 2823649

View attachment 2823650

View attachment 2823652


----------



## inlovewbags

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! You've really got a beautiful collection of bags. The scarves are gorgeous on them as well. I really love how they look on the bags. Thanks for sharing.


&#128522;
Thank you


----------



## inlovewbags

hopi said:


> Beautiful Favorites



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## immigratty

never buy "comparable" brands, if it ain't Dooney, it's a luxury brand [Gucci, Celine, Hermes]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Olive Carlyle is helping to make TGIF a great one!
> View attachment 2823649
> 
> View attachment 2823650
> 
> View attachment 2823652




TGIF NAC! She's gorgeous and looks great with your top.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Olive Carlyle is helping to make TGIF a great one!
> View attachment 2823649
> 
> View attachment 2823650
> 
> View attachment 2823652



Looks great, NAC!   I love Carlyle.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today. 

Got the MK blue fuzzy fob I passed up on my last visit. Very happy about that. 

And I found the large MK Hamilton Traveler in Loganberry for 40% off.  I had gotten the medium of this bag on BF, but I like this size better. So the medium will be re-homed. 

View attachment 2823900


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> TGIF NAC! She's gorgeous and looks great with your top.


Thanks, TB!!  I was going for contrast today, lol. 




MiaBorsa said:


> Looks great, NAC!   I love Carlyle.


 
Thanks, MB!  Me too!  I have my eye on the pretty new red one that's out now.  I'm sure Dillards or someone else will put her on clearance sooner rather than later, lol. Then I will pounce!


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today.
> 
> Got the MK blue fuzzy fob I passed up on my last visit. Very happy about that.
> 
> And I found the large MK Hamilton Traveler in Loganberry for 40% off.  I had gotten the medium of this bag on BF, but I like this size better. So the medium will be re-homed.
> 
> View attachment 2823900



Gorgeous!!!!!  I love the large Traveler.  I have it in black, luggage and orange.  The Gooseberry is beautiful!!  Enjoy!


----------



## tlo

double post


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today.
> 
> Got the MK blue fuzzy fob I passed up on my last visit. Very happy about that.
> 
> And I found the large MK Hamilton Traveler in Loganberry for 40% off.  I had gotten the medium of this bag on BF, but I like this size better. So the medium will be re-homed.
> 
> View attachment 2823900



Congrats on getting the Traveler in the size you like and at a great price! It's beautiful!

I didn't know MK sold the fuzzy fob in different colors!  I just checked the website and they have a limited quantity in dark red.  But I bought one yesterday on etsy.com for $12.99.  I'm sure that one is going to work for me, although it doesn't have the chain I like on the MK fobs.


----------



## MaryBel

inlovewbags said:


> These are my non Dooney favorites..speedy 30..MKvanilla Grayson.. neverfull mm... Gucci Sukey.. Rebecca Minkoff Minka... Mk Hamiltons!...




WOW, gorgeous bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today.
> 
> Got the MK blue fuzzy fob I passed up on my last visit. Very happy about that.
> 
> And I found the large MK Hamilton Traveler in Loganberry for 40% off.  I had gotten the medium of this bag on BF, but I like this size better. So the medium will be re-homed.
> 
> View attachment 2823900




Beautiful! Fun lunchtime activity! Congrats on finding the size you wanted.


----------



## hopi

OMG
Got Ms Sherry Cora a minute ago, the color is amazing and my pictures cannot do her justice, she is a MFF from FOS , adore her, wish I would have gotten a couple of colors.  TOO cute. I also got a Bleeker camel Flight pebbled wristlet but have to go change into Cora.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today.
> 
> Got the MK blue fuzzy fob I passed up on my last visit. Very happy about that.
> 
> And I found the large MK Hamilton Traveler in Loganberry for 40% off.  I had gotten the medium of this bag on BF, but I like this size better. So the medium will be re-homed.
> 
> View attachment 2823900






You and MaryBel are really twins
Shopping guru's and both have a real NAC at falling into amazing sales.
Stunning bag no matter any size and a darling fuzzy fuzzy.


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> OMG
> Got Ms Sherry Cora a minute ago, the color is amazing and my pictures cannot do her justice, she is a MFF from FOS , adore her, wish I would have gotten a couple of colors.  TOO cute. I also got a Bleeker camel Flight pebbled wristlet but have to go change into Cora.



Congrats hopi!!!  She is BEAUTIFUL GF!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today.
> 
> Got the MK blue fuzzy fob I passed up on my last visit. Very happy about that.
> 
> And I found the large MK Hamilton Traveler in Loganberry for 40% off.  I had gotten the medium of this bag on BF, but I like this size better. So the medium will be re-homed.
> 
> View attachment 2823900




Congrats! 
That's the same size I ordered! It's not very big. I don't know why they call it Large. To me this is a medium bag.


Love the fuzzy fob! I have the brown one. Have to check Macy's for that blue one since it's gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> OMG
> Got Ms Sherry Cora a minute ago, the color is amazing and my pictures cannot do her justice, she is a MFF from FOS , adore her, wish I would have gotten a couple of colors.  TOO cute. I also got a Bleeker camel Flight pebbled wristlet but have to go change into Cora.


 


She is gorgeous Hopi! Congrats!
The Sherry color is really TDF! I got the little tote in the same color earlier in the year. Love the leather, so easy to care and perfect for this time of the year. I might have to change into something similar since it's raining and my RM is getting wet and she doesn't like it


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> OMG
> 
> Got Ms Sherry Cora a minute ago, the color is amazing and my pictures cannot do her justice, she is a MFF from FOS , adore her, wish I would have gotten a couple of colors.  TOO cute. I also got a Bleeker camel Flight pebbled wristlet but have to go change into Cora.




Hopi, I was walking around the outlet last Sunday with this bag! I just couldn't get myself to buy it because I still have so many Dooney's on my wish list and for me it was still a little pricey. However this bags color combined with the shine is stunning! I love this bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today.
> 
> Got the MK blue fuzzy fob I passed up on my last visit. Very happy about that.
> 
> And I found the large MK Hamilton Traveler in Loganberry for 40% off.  I had gotten the medium of this bag on BF, but I like this size better. So the medium will be re-homed.
> 
> View attachment 2823900



Nice!  I like the large Traveler better, too.  Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> OMG
> Got Ms Sherry Cora a minute ago, the color is amazing and my pictures cannot do her justice, she is a MFF from FOS , adore her, wish I would have gotten a couple of colors.  TOO cute. I also got a Bleeker camel Flight pebbled wristlet but have to go change into Cora.



Wow, she's gorgeous, hopi!!      Congrats!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> OMG
> Got Ms Sherry Cora a minute ago, the color is amazing and my pictures cannot do her justice, she is a MFF from FOS , adore her, wish I would have gotten a couple of colors.  TOO cute. I also got a Bleeker camel Flight pebbled wristlet but have to go change into Cora.



Are those double zippers? I love double zippers! And you know I love the color!

Congrats!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> *Are those double zippers*? I love double zippers! And you know I love the color!
> 
> Congrats!



Yes, it is like a delicate version of D&B Zip, it was $99 on sale and also ordered a pebbled ZipZip in T moro at the same price. I do break out the red bags more so in to winter up to VD day. It just brightens the grey days.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she's gorgeous, hopi!!      Congrats!!




P'can has me rethinking puttin on the strap, it might really get on my nerves.



tlo said:


> Congrats hopi!!!  She is BEAUTIFUL GF!!!!!



Thanks T


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> She is gorgeous Hopi! Congrats!
> The Sherry color is really TDF! I got the little tote in the same color earlier in the year. Love the leather, so easy to care and perfect for this time of the year. I might have to change into something similar since it's raining and my RM is getting wet and she doesn't like it



You were right, I am really pleased with this bag, it is appears to be easy.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Hopi, I was walking around the outlet last Sunday with this bag! I just couldn't get myself to buy it because I still have so many Dooney's on my wish list and for me it was still a little pricey. However this bags color combined with the shine is stunning! I love this bag!



Thanks so much TB,

She was the same price as the D&B Zip on sale but that one should last forever.

I am starting to sound like Jill.

Pretty soon   Lisa won't be there to kick around anymore.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> OMG
> Got Ms Sherry Cora a minute ago, the color is amazing and my pictures cannot do her justice, she is a MFF from FOS , adore her, wish I would have gotten a couple of colors.  TOO cute. I also got a Bleeker camel Flight pebbled wristlet but have to go change into Cora.


 
Gorgeous, congrats!!  New bags are such fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Yes, it is like a delicate version of D&B Zip, it was $99 on sale and also ordered a pebbled ZipZip in T moro at the same price. I do break out the red bags more so in to winter up to VD day. It just brightens the grey days.



$99? When I was there on Sunday it was on sale for $199. Or was I supposed to use that additional 50% off coupon?  I guess I didn't think it applied.  For that price I probably would have gotten it.   If this deal is still going on I might have to run over to Rosemont.

ETA: Or maybe this isn't the bag I was thinking of, though it looks very similar.  I think the one I was looking at was called the Peyton. It was a crimson/burgundy color and seemed to be a shiny saffiano finish.


----------



## MaryBel

Got the rest of my goodies today. All MK


Large Selma in houndstooth saffiano leather and large Hamilton travelers in gooseberry and luggage.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Got the rest of my goodies today. All MK
> 
> 
> Large Selma in houndstooth saffiano leather and large Hamilton travelers in gooseberry and luggage.




Beautiful bags MaryBel


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Beautiful bags MaryBel


 
Thanks Hopi!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> $99? When I was there on Sunday it was on sale for $199. Or was I supposed to use that additional 50% off coupon?  I guess I didn't think it applied.  For that price I probably would have gotten it.   If this deal is still going on I might have to run over to Rosemont.
> 
> ETA: Or maybe this isn't the bag I was thinking of, though it looks very similar.  I think the one I was looking at was called the Peyton. It was a crimson/burgundy color and seemed to be a shiny saffiano finish.



All of the Peyton Cora's were on sale on FOS for $99, they had Gold, Silver and about 7 other solid shiny saffiano finishes. Yes you should have used your coupon.  They all were beautiful.  Every color sold out on line.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got the rest of my goodies today. All MK
> 
> 
> Large Selma in houndstooth saffiano leather and large Hamilton travelers in gooseberry and luggage.



Nice haul, MB!   Congrats!


----------



## inlovewbags

MaryBel said:


> WOW, gorgeous bags!



Thank you..


----------



## inlovewbags

MaryBel said:


> Got the rest of my goodies today. All MK
> 
> 
> Large Selma in houndstooth saffiano leather and large Hamilton travelers in gooseberry and luggage.



Love all of them..I really .really like the first one!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got the rest of my goodies today. All MK
> 
> 
> Large Selma in houndstooth saffiano leather and large Hamilton travelers in gooseberry and luggage.




Nice haul of the day MaryBel! Love the houndstooth!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> All of the Peyton Cora's were on sale on FOS for $99, they had Gold, Silver and about 7 other solid shiny saffiano finishes. Yes you should have used your coupon.  They all were beautiful.  Every color sold out on line.




I don't know why I'm not getting emails about the FOS's. I used to, then I signed up again, got one and that was it. I just got a postcard for one starting in the 10th and he Peyton's will be starting at $119 I think? Oh well, more money in my pocket.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Got the rest of my goodies today. All MK
> 
> 
> Large Selma in houndstooth saffiano leather and large Hamilton travelers in gooseberry and luggage.




Great choices!  Congrats!! Twins of course on loganberry traveler. I almost got the Selma today too. Love the traveler in the luggage. Classic color. If they'd had that color on clearance I would have gotten that one for sure.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice haul, MB!   Congrats!




Thank you Sarah!



inlovewbags said:


> Love all of them..I really .really like the first one!




Thank you! I love it too! Houndstooth is one of my favorite prints.



Twoboyz said:


> Nice haul of the day MaryBel! Love the houndstooth!




Thanks TB! I love it too!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Great choices!  Congrats!! Twins of course on loganberry traveler. I almost got the Selma today too. Love the traveler in the luggage. Classic color. If they'd had that color on clearance I would have gotten that one for sure.


 
Thanks GF!
You need to get his Selma! It's gorgeous with the black sides!
I'm glad I went for luggage, I'm not a lot into browns but wanted something in luggage and since I already have a Hamilton in Teak, which is very close, I'm glad this one is a bit different than the regular Hamilton.


----------



## houstonm2198

MaryBel said:


> Got the rest of my goodies today. All MK
> 
> 
> Large Selma in houndstooth saffiano leather and large Hamilton travelers in gooseberry and luggage.


Love them all!  Congrats!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Got the rest of my goodies today. All MK
> 
> 
> Large Selma in houndstooth saffiano leather and large Hamilton travelers in gooseberry and luggage.



GORGEOUS!!!!  Twins on the luggage traveler!  It's one of my all time favorite bags!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Got the rest of my goodies today. All MK
> 
> 
> Large Selma in houndstooth saffiano leather and large Hamilton travelers in gooseberry and luggage.



Hi MB!

I love your 3 goodies!  Every time I see someone carrying a Selma, I know I'm going to get one sooner or later.  I love the way Selma looks when she's carried.  And the houndstooth saffiano is beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Yes, it is like a delicate version of D&B Zip, it was $99 on sale and also ordered a pebbled ZipZip in T moro at the same price.* I do break out the red bags more so in to winter up to VD day. It just brightens the grey days*.



I completely agree!  (Except I don't slow down after VD!)


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Got the rest of my goodies today. All MK
> 
> 
> Large Selma in houndstooth saffiano leather and large Hamilton travelers in gooseberry and luggage.



OK, between you and NAC, I couldn't stand it.  I just ordered the Traveler in Gooseberry from Macy's!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

houstonm2198 said:


> Love them all!  Congrats!




Thank you!



tlo said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!  Twins on the luggage traveler!  It's one of my all time favorite bags!!!


 
Thanks T! I'm glad I was finally able to get a couple and on sale!




RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I love your 3 goodies!  Every time I see someone carrying a Selma, I know I'm going to get one sooner or later.  I love the way Selma looks when she's carried.  And the houndstooth saffiano is beautiful!
> 
> Congrats!


 
Hi GF!
You definitely need a Selma. I've been carrying my studded one in ivy on and off lately and Love it! I think macy's has some colors reduced and you can get an additional 25% of with F&F.


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> OK, between you and NAC, I couldn't stand it.  I just ordered the Traveler in Gooseberry from Macy's!!!!!!!


 
Yay, congrats!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Yay, congrats!



Thanks GF!  It's all your fault!!!!  Macy's has them on sale plus the 25% F&F.  I already have the black, luggage and orange.  This is one of my favorite styles.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> OK, between you and NAC, I couldn't stand it.  I just ordered the Traveler in Gooseberry from Macy's!!!!!!!



Hi TLO!

Welcome to another meeting of "Enablers Anonymous"!

Congrats!  Can't wait to see pics of your new MK bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hi GF!
> You definitely need a Selma. I've been carrying my studded one in ivy on and off lately and Love it! I think macy's has some colors reduced and you can get an additional 25% of with F&F.



......and speaking of enablers.....


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TLO!
> 
> Welcome to another meeting of "Enablers Anonymous"!
> 
> Congrats!  Can't wait to see pics of your new MK bag!



Hello!!  My name is TLO and I am an addict!!!  

Thanks GF!!!  You know I'll post.  It may be a delayed posting.  I'm having my oral surgery on Wed and will be at DD's for a few days.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Hello!! * My name is TLO and I am an addict!!!  :roflmfao*:
> 
> Thanks GF!!!  You know I'll post.  It may be a delayed posting.  I'm having my oral surgery on Wed and will be at DD's for a few days.








Take all the time you need to rest and recuperate!  That's most important!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Mailman came early and delivered my MK Jet Set satchel.   Clearance price plus F&F made her mine!!       She's a little wonky from being crammed into a small box in the cold weather, but now she's stuffed and sitting in the warm house so I hope she'll straighten out.  (Wallet is an old standby, lol.)








With flash... (it's a dark and dreary day).


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Mailman came early and delivered my MK Jet Set satchel.   Clearance price plus F&F made her mine!!       She's a little wonky from being crammed into a small box in the cold weather, but now she's stuffed and sitting in the warm house so I hope she'll straighten out.  (Wallet is an old standby, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash... (it's a dark and dreary day).



Great looking satchel, love the bit of chain on the strap.  One of these days I will get a Michael Kors wallet.  I've been so tempted at the outlets, but I can never decide on the zip around like yours or the smaller style, and what color.  The zipper pull is a good hunk of metal that feels great to hold as the zipper slides open like butter.  It's the best zipper I've ever felt on a wallet!  I don't change out my wallet much though, so that is why I have not yet been able to decide on a color to get.  I know they are not going away soon, so next outlet visit I'm going to have to pick out something!


----------



## Scooch

MiaBorsa said:


> Mailman came early and delivered my MK Jet Set satchel.   Clearance price plus F&F made her mine!!       She's a little wonky from being crammed into a small box in the cold weather, but now she's stuffed and sitting in the warm house so I hope she'll straighten out.  (Wallet is an old standby, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash... (it's a dark and dreary day).




Oh I've been eyeing this bag since its on clearance. Is it roomy?


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Mailman came early and delivered my MK Jet Set satchel.   Clearance price plus F&F made her mine!!       She's a little wonky from being crammed into a small box in the cold weather, but now she's stuffed and sitting in the warm house so I hope she'll straighten out.  (Wallet is an old standby, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash... (it's a dark and dreary day).



GORGEOUS!!!    Congrats honey!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Mailman came early and delivered my MK Jet Set satchel.   Clearance price plus F&F made her mine!!       She's a little wonky from being crammed into a small box in the cold weather, but now she's stuffed and sitting in the warm house so I hope she'll straighten out.  (Wallet is an old standby, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash... (it's a dark and dreary day).


 


Love your set! Congrats!
I forgot, did you keep the vanilla you ordered earlier in the year?


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Great looking satchel, love the bit of chain on the strap.  One of these days I will get a Michael Kors wallet.  I've been so tempted at the outlets, but I can never decide on the zip around like yours or the smaller style, and what color.  The zipper pull is a good hunk of metal that feels great to hold as the zipper slides open like butter.  It's the best zipper I've ever felt on a wallet!  I don't change out my wallet much though, so that is why I have not yet been able to decide on a color to get.  I know they are not going away soon, so next outlet visit I'm going to have to pick out something!


 Thanks!  MK wallets are great, Cate.  This one is 3 or 4 years old and it still looks new.  I recommend them!




Scooch said:


> Oh I've been eyeing this bag since its on clearance. Is it roomy?


 Yes, it is actually quite roomy.  I wish the Dooney zipzip satchels were this size.  It's very lightweight, too.




tlo said:


> GORGEOUS!!!    Congrats honey!!


 Thanks, T.




MaryBel said:


> Love your set! Congrats!
> I forgot, did you keep the vanilla you ordered earlier in the year?


  Yep.     BTW, I found the red currant Coach Carlyle for 30% off at Bloomies, plus $50 for the Private sale...then used my Discover card for 10% cash back.   Free shipping and no tax from Bloomies.     Red currant shall be mine.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Made a trip to Macy's and now Loganberry has a sister in Luggage. Pictures when I get to some wifi.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Mailman came early and delivered my MK Jet Set satchel.   Clearance price plus F&F made her mine!!       She's a little wonky from being crammed into a small box in the cold weather, but now she's stuffed and sitting in the warm house so I hope she'll straighten out.  (Wallet is an old standby, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash... (it's a dark and dreary day).




Girl! You are my hero! Love this bag!congrats!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Girl! You are my hero! Love this bag!congrats!!



   Thanks, girl.  Congrats on the new Traveler; I would have bagged that if they had the wine color or the navy.   These sales are KILLING ME.   (I found a deal on the red currant Carlyle...WOOT!!!   )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.  Congrats on the new Traveler; I would have bagged that if they had the wine color or the navy.   These sales are KILLING ME.   (I found a deal on the red currant Carlyle...WOOT!!!   )




Thanks! I saw that! Can't wait for the reveal.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! I saw that! Can't wait for the reveal.



Show us that new MK, girl.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Show us that new MK, girl.




LOL! I will definitely share pictures as soon as I get home and can get on Wi-Fi. I still cannot post pics on my phone without Wi-Fi.very annoying.


----------



## Twoboyz

Sarah: Love your MK Jet Set Satchel and wallet.  Such a pretty pair.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Made a trip to Macy's and now Loganberry has a sister in Luggage. Pictures when I get to some wifi.



Can't wait to see!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Sarah: Love your MK Jet Set Satchel and wallet.  Such a pretty pair.



Thanks for not quoting my post; I'm getting sick of seeing my pics... HAHA!!!!      I need to start using the upload feature instead of linking from Photobucket.


----------



## tlo

Mia your MK is gorgeous.  You had to twist my arm didn't you!!  I had to order it!  LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glamour shot time!  

First up is MK Large Hamilton Traveler in Loganberry. Scored this at Belk yesterday for 40% off 
View attachment 2825312

	

		
			
		

		
	
. 

And today's Macy's find at 25/25 is the same bag in Luggage:
View attachment 2825314


Family photo:
View attachment 2825315


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Mia your MK is gorgeous.  You had to twist my arm didn't you!!  I had to order it!  LOL



   Yay!   Hope you love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Glamour shot time!
> 
> First up is MK Large Hamilton Traveler in Loganberry. Scored this at Belk yesterday for 40% off
> View attachment 2825312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And today's Macy's find at 25/25 is the same bag in Luggage:
> View attachment 2825314
> 
> 
> Family photo:
> View attachment 2825315



Gorgeous pair!   Congrats, NAC.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Glamour shot time!
> 
> First up is MK Large Hamilton Traveler in Loganberry. Scored this at Belk yesterday for 40% off
> View attachment 2825312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And today's Macy's find at 25/25 is the same bag in Luggage:
> View attachment 2825314
> 
> 
> Family photo:
> View attachment 2825315




Beautiful!!! I saw these exact bags today at my Dillard's for awesome prices too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous pair!   Congrats, NAC.


Thanks GF!  Now to decide which one to load up first.  Because we all know I will.  I'm like a kid with a new toy.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!!! I saw these exact bags today at my Dillard's for awesome prices too!


Thanks!  I like this style of the Hamilton better than the other EW Hamiltons I already have.  Looks like I will be re-homing the majority of those.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for not quoting my post; I'm getting sick of seeing my pics... HAHA!!!!      I need to start using the upload feature instead of linking from Photobucket.




Not me...I'll never get tired of looking at your pictures


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Glamour shot time!
> 
> First up is MK Large Hamilton Traveler in Loganberry. Scored this at Belk yesterday for 40% off
> View attachment 2825312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And today's Macy's find at 25/25 is the same bag in Luggage:
> View attachment 2825314
> 
> 
> Family photo:
> View attachment 2825315



Gorgeous!!!!  Twins on the luggage and will be twins on the Gooseberry as soon as Macy's ships it!  LOL!!

They are awesome bags!  You will love them!


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC, love your Hamilton Traveler family. They look great together. The green is so vibrant!


----------



## Punkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Glamour shot time!
> 
> First up is MK Large Hamilton Traveler in Loganberry. Scored this at Belk yesterday for 40% off
> View attachment 2825312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And today's Macy's find at 25/25 is the same bag in Luggage:
> View attachment 2825314
> 
> 
> Family photo:
> View attachment 2825315



NAC you scored big time! I love them both they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Punkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Mailman came early and delivered my MK Jet Set satchel.   Clearance price plus F&F made her mine!!       She's a little wonky from being crammed into a small box in the cold weather, but now she's stuffed and sitting in the warm house so I hope she'll straighten out.  (Wallet is an old standby, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash... (it's a dark and dreary day).



Mia!! These are so pretty. I love this bag. I love structured bags !


----------



## Punkie

MaryBel said:


> Got the rest of my goodies today. All MK
> 
> 
> Large Selma in houndstooth saffiano leather and large Hamilton travelers in gooseberry and luggage.



Mary I love them all but especially the houndstooth. How pretty!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  Twins on the luggage and will be twins on the Gooseberry as soon as Macy's ships it!  LOL!!
> 
> They are awesome bags!  You will love them!


Woo Hoo!  Yay for twins!  Can't wait for your reveal pictures!



Twoboyz said:


> NAC, love your Hamilton Traveler family. They look great together. The green is so vibrant!


Thanks!  I like this style of MK Hamilton much better than the EW Hamiltons I already have.  I haven't carried them much at all since the summer.  I may have to take a look at re-homing the majority of them. 



Punkie said:


> NAC you scored big time! I love them both they are gorgeous!!


Thanks!  As long as a bag is not full price - I'm happy.  But then I've paid full price for a couple of my Dooneys, so I figure it all works itself out in the end, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Glamour shot time!
> 
> First up is MK Large Hamilton Traveler in Loganberry. Scored this at Belk yesterday for 40% off
> View attachment 2825312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And today's Macy's find at 25/25 is the same bag in Luggage:
> View attachment 2825314
> 
> 
> Family photo:
> View attachment 2825315




Yay, double twins!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Punkie said:


> Mary I love them all but especially the houndstooth. How pretty!!


 
Thank you Punkie!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Punkie said:


> Mia!! These are so pretty. I love this bag. I love structured bags !



Thanks, Punkie.   Did you carry your new bag anywhere today?


----------



## Punkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Punkie.   Did you carry your new bag anywhere today?



Heheh I did get out a bit today, so Rosie (my name for the bag I literally just made up lol) got to go with me. But I always feel so bad when I change out of a purse to another bag because I feel like I disappoint the other bag and it might get jealous LOL! 


I'm itching for a hot pink MK of some sort .. I'm never satisfied lol


----------



## hopi

Originally Posted by MiaBorsa
Thanks for not quoting my post; I'm getting sick of seeing my pics... HAHA!!!!   I need to start using the upload feature instead of linking from Photobucket.  



Twoboyz said:


> Not me...I'll never get tired of looking at your pictures



Me either


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Not me...I'll never get tired of looking at your pictures





hopi said:


> Me either



:kiss:   Y'all are sweet.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Mailman came early and delivered my MK Jet Set satchel.   Clearance price plus F&F made her mine!!    *She's a little wonky from being crammed into a small box in the cold weather, *but now she's stuffed and sitting in the warm house so I hope she'll straighten out.  (Wallet is an old standby, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash... (it's a dark and dreary day).




The Purse Whisperer to the rescue.

This bag and all of you are going to make me buy a MK bag pretty soon, I am wondering why I have waited so long.
Beautiful pictures and if you ever say you have to many pictures again I will have to call you a butt head but I don't want you to get mad at me:sunnies


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Glamour shot time!
> 
> First up is MK Large Hamilton Traveler in Loganberry. Scored this at Belk yesterday for 40% off
> View attachment 2825312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And today's Macy's find at 25/25 is the same bag in Luggage:
> View attachment 2825314
> 
> 
> Family photo:
> View attachment 2825315



Twins, but on the jewelery chest!  At least I think that is the same one I have!  Those bags are nice too.  I was looking at the large Selma in Luggage at Macy's today.


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> Hello!! * My name is TLO and I am an addict!!! *
> 
> Thanks GF!!!  You know I'll post.  It may be a delayed posting.  I'm having my oral surgery on Wed and will be at DD's for a few days.



Girl
You will be seated in the front row

T - You seem like one strong lady, my best wishes will be with you.


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> Girl
> You will be seated in the front row
> 
> T - You seem like one strong lady, my best wishes will be with you.



Thanks hopi!!!  I usually am but I must admit, I'm a little shook up over this one.  I'm dreading the recovery!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tlo said:


> Hello!!  My name is TLO and I am an addict!!!
> 
> Thanks GF!!!  You know I'll post.  It may be a delayed posting. * I'm having my oral surgery on Wed and will be at DD's for a few days*.


 

Sending positive, healing thoughts and ((HUGS))!   I've had to deal with oral surgery before and it's no fun.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for not quoting my post; *I'm getting sick of seeing my pics...* HAHA!!!!      I need to start using the upload feature instead of linking from Photobucket.


 


Twoboyz said:


> *Not me...I'll never get tired of looking at your pictures [/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I agree!  I LOVE seeing everyone's pictures.  I doesn't matter how many times I've seen the bag, I want to see pictures.
> 
> So everyone, please post pictures!


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sending positive, healing thoughts and ((HUGS))!   I've had to deal with oral surgery before and it's no fun.  Take care of yourself.



Thanks so much NAC!!!  I had the first surgery back in Sept.  Still having to eat soft food.  The good news........I'm down 2 sized!!!!  

Now I have to have bone removed.  The fun never ends!!  So I shop !!!!!!


----------



## Punkie

tlo said:


> Thanks so much NAC!!!  I had the first surgery back in Sept.  Still having to eat soft food.  The good news........I'm down 2 sized!!!!
> 
> Now I have to have bone removed.  The fun never ends!!  So I shop !!!!!!



Bless your heart darlin!!! I hope this next surgery goes well!  I'm glad you are looking at the bright side of it. That's the attitude to have !!  

I am slightly jealous you are down two sizes !!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tlo said:


> Thanks so much NAC!!!  I had the first surgery back in Sept.  Still having to eat soft food.  The good news........I'm down 2 sized!!!!
> 
> Now I have to have bone removed.  The fun never ends!!  So I shop !!!!!!


 
Oh my goodness!  You have such a wonderful attitude about the whole situation.  I admire that so much.


----------



## tlo

Punkie said:


> Bless your heart darlin!!! I hope this next surgery goes well!  I'm glad you are looking at the bright side of it. That's the attitude to have !!
> 
> I am slightly jealous you are down two sizes !!



Thanks Punkie!!  Well, I don't have a choice so might as well look for some humor!  I am really glad I lost weight.  I needed too, just didn't plan on doing it this way!!


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my goodness!  You have such a wonderful attitude about the whole situation.  I admire that so much.



AWE!!  Thank you NAC!!  Don't give me too much credit.  I was just whining earlier to MiaBorsa about how I was dreading the recovery part of this and being a big chicken  LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's lovely is Loganberry Hamilton Traveler. I adore this bag. 

View attachment 2826739

View attachment 2826740


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's lovely is Loganberry Hamilton Traveler. I adore this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2826739
> 
> View attachment 2826740



GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope you love it!!!  You and MaryBel sent me over the edge with this one.  Can't wait to get mine!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's lovely is Loganberry Hamilton Traveler. I adore this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2826739
> 
> View attachment 2826740




Love the color with the vibrant blue pouf in it! It's so happy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's lovely is Loganberry Hamilton Traveler. I adore this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2826739
> 
> View attachment 2826740





Twoboyz said:


> Love the color with the vibrant blue pouf in it! It's so happy!




+1


NAC: What a fun way to start off the week!  I love the color of your outfit with your Loganberry MK!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tlo said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope you love it!!!  You and MaryBel sent me over the edge with this one.  Can't wait to get mine!
> 
> Enjoy!!




Thanks so much, tlo!  You will love this bag.  I love the size, color, the feel of the leather.  Everything.  I thought about taking this one back, but that's not happening, lol.





Twoboyz said:


> Love the color with the vibrant blue pouf in it! It's so happy!




Thank you, Twoboyz!!  I absolutely adore this bag.  I wish MK had come out with this one before the other Hamiltons.  I would have gotten this one instead.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Love the Seville Tortoise, NAC!   I need to closet dive for my Duxbury satchel!!



How do you like your Duxbury?  I saw it in the Ember color this weekend...I think I have to have it


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's lovely is Loganberry Hamilton Traveler. I adore this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2826739
> 
> View attachment 2826740



Looks sharp, NAC!   That bag reminds me of the Coach Crosby a bit.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> How do you like your Duxbury?  I saw it in the Ember color this weekend...I think I have to have it



Ooooh, that ember color is stunning!   Honestly, I have not carried my Duxbury yet.     She's gorgeous to look at, though.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, that ember color is stunning!   Honestly, I have not carried my Duxbury yet.     She's gorgeous to look at, though.



I'm guilty of that myself...i won't share how many unused bags are in my closet  

Do you know if the Brahmin's go on sale at all?  I'm seriously thinking I want it for xmas - just need to figure out how to convince the hubby


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> I'm guilty of that myself...i won't share how many unused bags are in my closet
> 
> Do you know if the Brahmin's go on sale at all?  I'm seriously thinking I want it for xmas - just need to figure out how to convince the hubby



Periodically the Brahmin boutique stores do have clearance sales, and they will ship.  Also the major department stores that carry Brahmin usually include them in the Friends & Family type events (Macy's, Belk, etc.).   Dillard's usually has some Brahmin in their handbag clearance section, too.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, that ember color is stunning!   Honestly, I have not carried my Duxbury yet.     She's gorgeous to look at, though.





MiaBorsa said:


> Periodically the Brahmin boutique stores do have clearance sales, and they will ship.  Also the major department stores that carry Brahmin usually include them in the Friends & Family type events (Macy's, Belk, etc.).   Dillard's usually has some Brahmin in their handbag clearance section, too.



Cool, thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Hello!!  My name is TLO and I am an addict!!!
> 
> Thanks GF!!!  You know I'll post.  It may be a delayed posting.  I'm having my oral surgery on Wed and will be at DD's for a few days.




I hope everything goes well with your surgery and recovery.
Sending you lots of hugs and good vibes!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's lovely is Loganberry Hamilton Traveler. I adore this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2826739
> 
> View attachment 2826740




Gorgeous!



tlo said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope you love it!!!  You and MaryBel sent me over the edge with this one.  Can't wait to get mine!
> 
> Enjoy!!




Muahahaha!
Our job is done 
Now, hey Michael, where's our commission?


----------



## Trudysmom

One of my eight New Willis bags&#8230; LOVE them. Used this one today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> One of my eight New Willis bags LOVE them. Used this one today.




So pretty! Looks like it's perfect with your outfit.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> One of my eight New Willis bags LOVE them. Used this one today.




Very cute bag and I love how you have it paired with your sweater. Beautiful color.


----------



## HarliRexx

Trudysmom said:


> One of my eight New Willis bags LOVE them. Used this one today.




Oh that is so cute! What fun colors!


----------



## houstonm2198

HarliRexx said:


> Oh that is so cute! What fun colors!


Cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today, Loganberry's sister Miss Luggage gets to come out and play. Still loving this bag! 
View attachment 2827662

View attachment 2827663


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today, Loganberry's sister Miss Luggage gets to come out and play. Still loving this bag!
> View attachment 2827662
> 
> View attachment 2827663




I love that color too! She's lovely with the flower charm. I can see why you're loving that bag!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today, Loganberry's sister Miss Luggage gets to come out and play. Still loving this bag!
> View attachment 2827662
> 
> View attachment 2827663



These bags are so classic, just love them = Love the luggage!


----------



## hopi

Changed into Coach Kara Gathered Marine last night to wear with my skinny jeans(they do make me look skinnier)if there is such a word.
This is a carry my world bag as Bobetta called them and it is so great because there are 3 compartments and makes it easy to stay organized.  Coach Marine and Dooney Marine are very similar in color with this bag and the Lexington.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Changed into Coach Kara Gathered Marine last night to wear with my skinny jeans(they do make me look skinnier)if there is such a word.
> This is a carry my world bag as Bobetta called them and it is so great because there are 3 compartments and makes it easy to stay organized.  Coach Marine and Dooney Marine are very similar in color with this bag and the Lexington.




Love that pair Hopi. The color is gorgeous! Love that deep rich blue. All is well with the world when skinny jeans make us look skinny   I'm with you on that one!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> One of my eight New Willis bags LOVE them. Used this one today.




Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today, Loganberry's sister Miss Luggage gets to come out and play. Still loving this bag!
> View attachment 2827662
> 
> View attachment 2827663




Love it! 
I'm so glad I already have it, otherwise I'd be obsessing all over it.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Changed into Coach Kara Gathered Marine last night to wear with my skinny jeans(they do make me look skinnier)if there is such a word.
> This is a carry my world bag as Bobetta called them and it is so great because there are 3 compartments and makes it easy to stay organized.  Coach Marine and Dooney Marine are very similar in color with this bag and the Lexington.


 
Gorgeous set Hopi!
Love it because is blue and it's gathered.


Funny thing how coach is reusing the color names for different colors. I got the marine Lindsey from FOS and that one is not even close to yours. Marine Lindsey is more like Florentine ocean, maybe even lighter.


And I agree with TB about the skinny jeans, although I'd include all kinds of jeans if they make you look skinnier.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Changed into Coach Kara Gathered Marine last night to wear with my skinny jeans(they do make me look skinnier)if there is such a word.


She's beautiful, hopi!   I love a "carryall" style bag, which makes me want to drag out my Madison Cafe Carryall.  That blue is just stunning!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got this Kate Spade "Charles Street Brantley" satchel in blue a few days ago from their online sale, but it's not love and she's packed up to return.  I have a very similar "Audrey" bag in red that is uber soft and the handles fold down easily when using the shoulder strap.  

On the Brantley, the handles are attached REALLY tight or something and they are fixed in the up position.      That is a definite DEAL BREAKER for me; I hate the look of handles standing straight up when I'm using the shoulder strap.   Buh-bye, Brantley!!      (I do love the color of this bag, though.)








And here's what I mean about Audrey... she's a great little bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I got this Kate Spade "Charles Street Brantley" satchel in blue a few days ago from their online sale, but it's not love and she's packed up to return.  I have a very similar "Audrey" bag in red that is uber soft and the handles fold down easily when using the shoulder strap.
> 
> On the Brantley, the handles are attached REALLY tight or something and they are fixed in the up position.      That is a definite DEAL BREAKER for me; I hate the look of handles standing straight up when I'm using the shoulder strap.   Buh-bye, Brantley!!      (I do love the color of this bag, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what I mean about Audrey... she's a great little bag.



Hi Sarah!

I feel the same way about fixed handles.  They're a deal breaker for me too. I've passed on a few Brahmin totes because of that.  But Brantley is a nice looking bag.  I'm sorry it didn't work out.  NEXT!!!!!!!

  Audrey is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> I feel the same way about fixed handles.  They're a deal breaker for me too. I've passed on a few Brahmin totes because of that.  But Brantley is a nice looking bag.  I'm sorry it didn't work out.  NEXT!!!!!!!
> 
> Audrey is BEAUTIFUL!



I was hoping that Brantley would be as fabulous as Audrey since they are from the same "collection", but unfortunately not.     I LOVE Audrey; she is just the perfect size, perfect weight, and PERFECT COLOR!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Changed into Coach Kara Gathered Marine last night to wear *with my skinny jeans(they do make me look skinnier)if there is such a word.
> *This is a carry my world bag as Bobetta called them and it is so great because there are 3 compartments and makes it easy to stay organized.  Coach Marine and Dooney Marine are very similar in color with this bag and the Lexington.



Hi Hopi!

 The word exists but it's never been used in the same sentence with my name.

I love your Marine combo! Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I was hoping that Brantley would be as fabulous as Audrey since they are from the same "collection", but unfortunately not.     I LOVE Audrey; she is just the perfect size, perfect weight, and *PERFECT COLOR!!   :*rofl:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> One of my eight New Willis bags LOVE them. Used this one today.



I love this color with your sweater!  I've seen your collection of Willis bags. You have a beautiful collection of colors!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I got this Kate Spade "Charles Street Brantley" satchel in blue a few days ago from their online sale, but it's not love and she's packed up to return.  I have a very similar "Audrey" bag in red that is uber soft and the handles fold down easily when using the shoulder strap.
> 
> On the Brantley, the handles are attached REALLY tight or something and they are fixed in the up position.      That is a definite DEAL BREAKER for me; I hate the look of handles standing straight up when I'm using the shoulder strap.   Buh-bye, Brantley!!      (I do love the color of this bag, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what I mean about Audrey... she's a great little bag.




My goodness they are both stunning. I totally understand about stand straps and easy getting in and out of the bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I got this Kate Spade "Charles Street Brantley" satchel in blue a few days ago from their online sale, but it's not love and she's packed up to return.  I have a very similar "Audrey" bag in red that is uber soft and the handles fold down easily when using the shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> On the Brantley, the handles are attached REALLY tight or something and they are fixed in the up position.      That is a definite DEAL BREAKER for me; I hate the look of handles standing straight up when I'm using the shoulder strap.   Buh-bye, Brantley!!      (I do love the color of this bag, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what I mean about Audrey... she's a great little bag.




Beautiful bag, I think that would be a deal breaker for me too. That red bag is gorgeous though! The leather sooks so nice and soft yet holds its shape. Gorgeous KS red!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Love that pair Hopi. The color is gorgeous! Love that deep rich blue. All is well with the world when skinny jeans make us look skinny   I'm with you on that one!



Thanks TB




MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous set Hopi!
> Love it because is blue and it's gathered.
> MaryBel,  I also obsess over blue and anything Coach gathers
> 
> Funny thing how coach is reusing the color names for different colors. I got the marine Lindsey from FOS and that one is not even close to yours. Marine Lindsey is more like Florentine ocean, maybe even lighter.
> 
> 
> And I agree with TB about the skinny jeans, *although I'd inc*lude all kinds of jeans if they make you look skinnier.



MaryBel,  I also obsess over blue and anything Coach gathers
Point well taken, actually everything I buy has to make me look thinner.





MiaBorsa said:


> She's beautiful, hopi!   I love a "carryall" style bag, which makes me want to drag out my Madison Cafe Carryall.  That blue is just stunning!



Sarah
My reasons for carryalls, is sheer laziness, I want everything with me and not have to be neat or organized about it. Somehow I don't picture you that way.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Hopi!
> 
> * The word exists but it's never been used in the same sentence with my name
> *
> I love your Marine combo! Beautiful!




 
YOU NUT!!!!
SKINNIER is a relative term.:lolots:


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> My goodness they are both stunning. I totally understand about stand straps and easy getting in and out of the bag.


  Thanks, hopi.  I've gotten pretty picky about bags so if anything bugs me, it's "buh-bye."   




Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag, I think that would be a deal breaker for me too. That red bag is gorgeous though! The leather sooks so nice and soft yet holds its shape. Gorgeous KS red!


 I absolutely love the soft KS leathers, and the red Audrey is one of my all time go-to bags.  It's just cute and easy.  I was hoping that the Brantley would be the same, but nope.  Thanks, TB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Sarah
> My reasons for carryalls, is sheer laziness, I want everything with me and not have to be neat or organized about it. Somehow I don't picture you that way.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


>



:lolots::lolots:

Sensei just fell off the pedestal


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> YOU NUT!!!!
> SKINNIER is a relative term.:lolots:




 Yes, and none of my relatives can use it either!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muahahaha!
> Our job is done
> Now, hey Michael, where's our commission?


 
Thanks, MaryBel!


I know - you're not kidding!  I could use that commission to go towards more bags, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> One of my eight New Willis bags LOVE them. Used this one today.


Cute!  I love Willis!




hopi said:


> Changed into Coach Kara Gathered Marine last night to wear with my skinny jeans(they do make me look skinnier)if there is such a word.
> This is a carry my world bag as Bobetta called them and it is so great because there are 3 compartments and makes it easy to stay organized.  Coach Marine and Dooney Marine are very similar in color with this bag and the Lexington.


 Be still my heart that is one gorgeous bag.




MiaBorsa said:


> I got this Kate Spade "Charles Street Brantley" satchel in blue a few days ago from their online sale, but it's not love and she's packed up to return.  I have a very similar "Audrey" bag in red that is uber soft and the handles fold down easily when using the shoulder strap.
> 
> On the Brantley, the handles are attached REALLY tight or something and they are fixed in the up position.      That is a definite DEAL BREAKER for me; I hate the look of handles standing straight up when I'm using the shoulder strap.   Buh-bye, Brantley!!      (I do love the color of this bag, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what I mean about Audrey... she's a great little bag.


 
When you don't feel it - definitely send it back.  Too much money to settle.  I do love the Audrey though - too cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I love that color too! She's lovely with the flower charm. I can see why you're loving that bag!


 Thanks!  I ended up putting the charm inside the bag.  It kept bugging me - like it was too much.  




hopi said:


> These bags are so classic, just love them = Love the luggage!


I agree!  I love the luggage, too. 



MaryBel said:


> Love it!
> I'm so glad I already have it, otherwise I'd be obsessing all over it.


Phew!  So glad, Twin!  I know what you mean about obsessing about a bag.


----------



## Punkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today, Loganberry's sister Miss Luggage gets to come out and play. Still loving this bag!
> View attachment 2827662
> 
> View attachment 2827663



This is a beautiful bag ! Luggage is one of the best michael kors colors I've seen. I love your scarf too !!


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Changed into Coach Kara Gathered Marine last night to wear with my skinny jeans(they do make me look skinnier)if there is such a word.
> This is a carry my world bag as Bobetta called them and it is so great because there are 3 compartments and makes it easy to stay organized.  Coach Marine and Dooney Marine are very similar in color with this bag and the Lexington.



Oh now this is beautiful.  I just adore gathered leather.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I got this Kate Spade "Charles Street Brantley" satchel in blue a few days ago from their online sale, but it's not love and she's packed up to return.  I have a very similar "Audrey" bag in red that is uber soft and the handles fold down easily when using the shoulder strap.
> 
> On the Brantley, the handles are attached REALLY tight or something and they are fixed in the up position.      That is a definite DEAL BREAKER for me; I hate the look of handles standing straight up when I'm using the shoulder strap.   Buh-bye, Brantley!!      (I do love the color of this bag, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what I mean about Audrey... she's a great little bag.



Beautiful bag Sarah, but if its not love, its gotta go!  I understand what you mean about the handles.  I simply can't do fixed handles myself.  

Are you going to be able to return?  Sometimes Kate Spade sales are final sales.  One of the reasons why I haven't bought in a while.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful bag Sarah, but if its not love, its gotta go!  I understand what you mean about the handles.  I simply can't do fixed handles myself.
> 
> Are you going to be able to return?  Sometimes Kate Spade sales are final sales.  One of the reasons why I haven't bought in a while.



Yeah, this one can be returned.  I watch that very carefully and make sure I'm ordering something I really want when the sales are final.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Zebra Phoebe is making it a Happy Hump Day. The first picture with flash shows a truer color. The lighting in my house make this bag look purple. 

View attachment 2828491

View attachment 2828495

View attachment 2828496


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Zebra Phoebe is making it a Happy Hump Day. The first picture with flash shows a truer color. The lighting in my house make this bag look purple.
> 
> View attachment 2828491
> 
> View attachment 2828495
> 
> View attachment 2828496




I have to get this bag! It's stunning in both pictures and you are rocking it girlfriend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Zebra Phoebe is making it a Happy Hump Day. The first picture with flash shows a truer color. The lighting in my house make this bag look purple.
> 
> View attachment 2828491
> 
> View attachment 2828495
> 
> View attachment 2828496



Beautiful!   I just love Phoebe.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Zebra Phoebe is making it a Happy Hump Day. The first picture with flash shows a truer color. The lighting in my house make this bag look purple.
> 
> View attachment 2828491
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828496




NAC, Still can't be twins like you and MaryBel but
 maybe the little sister.
 I still don't have a Phoebe,* YET*, 
 but could not resist a baby Zebra 






I adore your bag and you are right this might be the best Zebra ever. Looking good!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I have to get this bag! It's stunning in both pictures and you are rocking it girlfriend!


Thanks, Twoboyz!  This was a Dillards clearance find which made me very happy. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   I just love Phoebe.


Thanks!  Me too!  I must, since I have **cough** a few  **cough** 




hopi said:


> NAC, Still can't be twins like you and MaryBel but
> maybe the little sister.
> I still don't have a Phoebe,* YET*,
> but could not resist a baby Zebra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore your bag and you are right this might be the best Zebra ever. Looking good!


 
I love that bag!!  Is that the Madeline?  I loved the look of those, but the smaller opening didn't work out for me.  I do have an Ocelot Kimberley.  Which I almost carried for today.  But Phoebe won out for today.


I resisted Phoebe for so long, but finally caved and now I have just a few in collection.  LOL, a few.....


----------



## hopi

I love that bag!!  Is that the Madeline?  I loved the look of those, but the smaller opening didn't work out for me.  I do have an Ocelot Kimberley.  Which I almost carried for today.  But Phoebe won out for today.


I resisted Phoebe for so long, but finally caved and now I have just a few in collection.  LOL, a few.....[/QUOTE]

NAC it is Madeline and the smaller opening is a pain.
I am not resisting Phoebe she is "on the list" and I totally could see why she could be a collection in a collection.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Zebra Phoebe is making it a Happy Hump Day. The first picture with flash shows a truer color. The lighting in my house make this bag look purple.
> 
> View attachment 2828491
> 
> View attachment 2828495
> 
> View attachment 2828496



Hi NAC!

I'm loving Phoebe!  Especially with your scarf!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> NAC, Still can't be twins like you and MaryBel but
> maybe the little sister.
> I still don't have a Phoebe,* YET*,
> but could not resist a baby Zebra
> 
> 
> I adore your bag and you are right this might be the best Zebra ever. Looking good!



Hi Hopi!


Madeline is beautiful, with her stripes and shape!  But I guess looks aren't everything if you can't access your stuff the way you want to.  I hope you get Phoebe soon.  Sounds like she's high on your wish list.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> NAC, Still can't be twins like you and MaryBel but
> maybe the little sister.
> I still don't have a Phoebe,* YET*,
> but could not resist a baby Zebra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore your bag and you are right this might be the best Zebra ever. Looking good!



   Love that one, hopi!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yesterday I got my Kate Spate "Little Minka" in the affogato color from GILT.   I absolutely love the soft smushy leather.       This is my second Minka, though my orange one has gone to Austin with my oldest daughter.  











She has a great handle drop for over the shoulder, so the crossbody strap will be removed.  I will put my Coach dragonfly doo-dad on her for a little bling.  

Inside...


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday I got my Kate Spate "Little Minka" in the affogato color from GILT.   I absolutely love the soft smushy leather.       This is my second Minka, though my orange one has gone to Austin with my oldest daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a great handle drop for over the shoulder, so the crossbody strap will be removed.  I will put my Coach dragonfly doo-dad on her for a little bling.
> 
> Inside...



Affaogato are you swearing at us in another language?

Thought you had another Minka, it must be love
love how she drapes, beautiful bag, that KS sale had to be pretty good
this color is stunning, the Coach dragon will be perfect with her
Congrats


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Affaogato are you swearing at us in another language?
> 
> Thought you had another Minka, it must be love
> love how she drapes, beautiful bag, that KS sale had to be pretty good
> this color is stunning, the Coach dragon will be prefect with her
> Congrats



Hey, I don't name the colors.     If I did, this one would be "tan!"   The KS sale was EXCELLENT, plus I had a 30% off coupon.  I paid $94 for Minka (retail was $378), free shipping and no tax.     Thanks, hopi!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I got this Kate Spade "Charles Street Brantley" satchel in blue a few days ago from their online sale, but it's not love and she's packed up to return.  I have a very similar "Audrey" bag in red that is uber soft and the handles fold down easily when using the shoulder strap.
> 
> On the Brantley, the handles are attached REALLY tight or something and they are fixed in the up position.      That is a definite DEAL BREAKER for me; I hate the look of handles standing straight up when I'm using the shoulder strap.   Buh-bye, Brantley!!      (I do love the color of this bag, though.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what I mean about Audrey... she's a great little bag.


 
Love your navy KS. Too bad it didn't work for you! Next!
Now hide that red one because if SIU Mom doesn't come and steal it I will! It's gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> NAC, Still can't be twins like you and MaryBel but
> maybe the little sister.
> I still don't have a Phoebe,* YET*,
> but could not resist a baby Zebra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore your bag and you are right this might be the best Zebra ever. Looking good!


 
Love your little zebra hopi! I have it's cousin, little ocelot!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday I got my Kate Spate "Little Minka" in the affogato color from GILT.   I absolutely love the soft smushy leather.       This is my second Minka, though my orange one has gone to Austin with my oldest daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a great handle drop for over the shoulder, so the crossbody strap will be removed.  I will put my Coach dragonfly doo-dad on her for a little bling.
> 
> Inside...


 
She's gorgeous Sarah! Congrats!
Didn't you have a gorgeous green one too, or is it a different style?


----------



## handbags4me

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Sarah! Congrats!
> Didn't you have a gorgeous green one too, or is it a different style?



Love your newest Kate Spade purchases!  The soft leather is amazing!


----------



## handbags4me

I loved this MK from the moment I saw it in the Holiday catalog.  Unfortunately, it was sold out online before I pulled the trigger.  Thankfully they've replenished it and the boutiques received it this week.  Here's my new MK Large Greenwich satchel.  It can be worn multiple ways, including crossbody and the interior (peeking out) is a fun, contrasting Mandarin color (orange-red).  The saffiano leather on this bag is different from other MK bags - it has a suppleness that allows it to flex so it's not susceptible to "dents" like Selma, etc.  Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Finally I had a chance to take pics for the stuff I got since the weekend.

First the bag I did a pre-sale at Macy's. I did the presale on Black Friday but was able to go and pick it up only until last Sunday. Good thing I took a quick peak before I picked it up because I found the same print but in a style I liked better, so I picked the one I had bought (a tote) and returned it and bought this one. Love Ms Vivian in Blue Belize!


----------



## MaryBel

On Monday I got this Brahmin from L&T


----------



## handbags4me

MaryBel said:


> Finally I had a chance to take pics for the stuff I got since the weekend.
> 
> First the bag I did a pre-sale at Macy's. I did the presale on Black Friday but was able to go and pick it up only until last Sunday. Good thing I took a quick peak before I picked it up because I found the same print but in a style I liked better, so I picked the one I had bought (a tote) and returned it and bought this one. Love Ms Vivian in Blue Belize!



Gorgeous print!  I love this Brahmin style...haven't seen this print yet, but I really like the colors.  congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Then I ordered this one from Macy's online and picked at my store. 
MKors large Selma in dark pink.  I also got these 2 coach bags and wristlet while I was there. This was on the last day of the F&F sale.


The legacy mini tanner will be for my mom! Got it for only $58 + tax.


----------



## MaryBel

I got this coach on Sunday at the outlet. 50% off
And the dooney on clearance 65% off


I also found this straw bag at the coach outlet. It was on clearance for about $54 + tax, so I got it for summer! Love the hobo and I already have the tote in blue, so orange was a good color to find!


----------



## MaryBel

handbags4me said:


> I loved this MK from the moment I saw it in the Holiday catalog.  Unfortunately, it was sold out online before I pulled the trigger.  Thankfully they've replenished it and the boutiques received it this week.  Here's my new MK Large Greenwich satchel.  It can be worn multiple ways, including crossbody and the interior (peeking out) is a fun, contrasting Mandarin color (orange-red).  The saffiano leather on this bag is different from other MK bags - it has a suppleness that allows it to flex so it's not susceptible to "dents" like Selma, etc.  Love it!




She's gorgeous! Congrats!
Love the fun color inside!


----------



## MaryBel

handbags4me said:


> Gorgeous print!  I love this Brahmin style...haven't seen this print yet, but I really like the colors.  congrats!




Thanks! I think this was a summer print so it is already on its way out. It should be reduced if you find it at any dept store.


----------



## handbags4me

MaryBel said:


> I got this coach on Sunday at the outlet. 50% off
> And the dooney on clearance 65% off
> 
> 
> I also found this straw bag at the coach outlet. It was on clearance for about $54 + tax, so I got it for summer! Love the hobo and I already have the tote in blue, so orange was a good color to find!



OMG...Amazing purchases! Can't believe the straw hobo price - I saw this one when it was in stores and considered it, but couldn't justify for it's original price.  Thanks for sharing pics of your super haul!


----------



## MaryBel

handbags4me said:


> OMG...Amazing purchases! Can't believe the straw hobo price - I saw this one when it was in stores and considered it, but couldn't justify for it's original price.  Thanks for sharing pics of your super haul!


 
Thanks! 
That's so funny, I did the same thing with the straw hobo but I always found something else that was a better buy and always left it behind, well not this time!


----------



## seton

MaryBel said:


> I got this coach on Sunday at the outlet. 50% off
> And the dooney on clearance 65% off
> 
> 
> I also found this straw bag at the coach outlet. It was on clearance for about $54 + tax, so I got it for summer! Love the hobo and I already have the tote in blue, so orange was a good color to find!



like the watermark, MB!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Finally I had a chance to take pics for the stuff I got since the weekend.
> 
> First the bag I did a pre-sale at Macy's. I did the presale on Black Friday but was able to go and pick it up only until last Sunday. Good thing I took a quick peak before I picked it up because I found the same print but in a style I liked better, so I picked the one I had bought (a tote) and returned it and bought this one. Love Ms Vivian in Blue Belize!





MaryBel said:


> On Monday I got this Brahmin from L&T





MaryBel said:


> Then I ordered this one from Macy's online and picked at my store.
> MKors large Selma in dark pink.  I also got these 2 coach bags and wristlet while I was there. This was on the last day of the F&F sale.
> 
> 
> The legacy mini tanner will be for my mom! Got it for only $58 + tax.



 Oh WOW Beautiful stuff and the steal on the mini tanner and straw is outrageous.
I adore the Selma and the grommet oh my and the Blue. You did really good.
I can see why you couldn't pass anything up. Amazing haul.


----------



## hopi

handbags4me said:


> I loved this MK from the moment I saw it [/B]in the Holiday catalog.  Unfortunately, it was sold out online before I pulled the trigger.  Thankfully they've replenished it and the boutiques received it this week.  Here's my new MK Large Greenwich satchel.  It can be worn multiple ways, including crossbody and the interior (peeking out) is a fun, contrasting Mandarin color (orange-red).  The saffiano leather on this bag is different from other MK bags - it has a suppleness that allows it to flex so it's not susceptible to "dents" like Selma, etc.  Love it!



I can see why, it's exquisite,  Very beautiful pictures also.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love your navy KS. Too bad it didn't work for you! Next!
> Now hide that red one because if SIU Mom doesn't come and steal it I will! It's gorgeous!


Thanks!   SIUM has already seen it, lol.




MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Sarah! Congrats!
> Didn't you have a gorgeous green one too, or is it a different style?


 Thanks; I love the Minka leather.   And my green KS is a "Leslie" satchel.




handbags4me said:


> Love your newest Kate Spade purchases!  The soft leather is amazing!


  Thanks!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> I loved this MK from the moment I saw it in the Holiday catalog.  Unfortunately, it was sold out online before I pulled the trigger.  Thankfully they've replenished it and the boutiques received it this week.  Here's my new MK Large Greenwich satchel.  It can be worn multiple ways, including crossbody and the interior (peeking out) is a fun, contrasting Mandarin color (orange-red).  The saffiano leather on this bag is different from other MK bags - it has a suppleness that allows it to flex so it's not susceptible to "dents" like Selma, etc.  Love it!


Love that MK!  Congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I got this coach on Sunday at the outlet. 50% off
> And the dooney on clearance 65% off
> 
> 
> I also found this straw bag at the coach outlet. It was on clearance for about $54 + tax, so I got it for summer! Love the hobo and I already have the tote in blue, so orange was a good color to find!



Another great haul, MB!  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

seton said:


> like the watermark, MB!


 
Thanks Seton!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Oh WOW Beautiful stuff and the steal on the mini tanner and straw is outrageous.
> I adore the Selma and the grommet oh my and the Blue. You did really good.
> I can see why you couldn't pass anything up. Amazing haul.




Thanks Hopi! 
But I tell you, the moon made me do it!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Hopi!
> But I tell you, the moon made me do it!



Save that story for your DH


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   SIUM has already seen it, lol.
> 
> Thanks; I love the Minka leather.   And my green KS is a "Leslie" satchel.


 
So you better keep a close eye on that one, it might disappear from your closet 


Ah, I get confused with the KS bags. I'm not very familiar with them.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Another great haul, MB!  Congrats!




Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Punkie

OMG yall. Too many to quote but beautiful bags !! I love coach, michael kors, and Kate spade. So beautiful !! I'm green with envy !


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> OMG yall. Too many to quote but beautiful bags !! I love coach, michael kors, and Kate spade. So beautiful !! I'm green with envy !



Ditto....what punkie said!  We are seeing so many non-Dooney favorites.  Could this be saying something about the "big" sale that's going on?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday I got my Kate Spate "Little Minka" in the affogato color from GILT.   I absolutely love the soft smushy leather.       This is my second Minka, though my orange one has gone to Austin with my oldest daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a great handle drop for over the shoulder, so the crossbody strap will be removed.  I will put my Coach dragonfly doo-dad on her for a little bling.
> 
> Inside...




Beautiful bag. I LOOOVE that color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Save that story for your DH


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bag. I LOOOVE that color.



Thank you!


----------



## handbags4me

hopi said:


> I can see why, it's exquisite,  Very beautiful pictures also.





MiaBorsa said:


> Love that MK!  Congrats.





MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats!
> Love the fun color inside!



Thanks, everyone!  Had to run out for one quick appt this morning in the midst of our "flash flood" Norcal rain storm and was so glad to have this bag with me - no issues at all with the rain.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Coach Carlyle in Red Currant.   






And with her sister in brindle color.   I notice that the hangtags are different on them...


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Carlyle in Red Currant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sister in brindle color.   I notice that the hangtags are different on them...



WOW that color is divine,  it could bring me to tears.

Do you think that this bag was exclusive to Bloomies maybe the reason for the unique color and hangtag. I have admired this bag from afar(basically because of the price) since it first came out.  Your pictures are so wonderful as always.

You, MaryBel and NAC have cornered the market on these beauties, I REALLY love this bag.

great watermark


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Carlyle in Red Currant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sister in brindle color.   I notice that the hangtags are different on them...


 
Love it! 
Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbags4me said:


> Thanks, everyone!  Had to run out for one quick appt this morning in the midst of our "flash flood" Norcal rain storm and was so glad to have this bag with me - no issues at all with the rain.




Stay safe! I was hearing all about it on the radio this morning. I hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Carlyle in Red Currant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sister in brindle color.   I notice that the hangtags are different on them...




Gorgeous colors, gorgeous bags, and  great picture as always. I love your watermark too. It just hit me that this bag is very reminiscent of the Dooney Logo Lock hobo, looking at it in your pictures.


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Carlyle in Red Currant.
> 
> 
> And with her sister in brindle color.   I notice that the hangtags are different on them...



Oh, MiaBorsa, your pictures always reel me in!!!  The red currant is absolutely gorgeous.  I always feel the NEED for a red bag this time of year.  But, my reality is that I mostly stick to brown & black the other 11 months.  Enjoy this red beauty!!


----------



## handbags4me

Twoboyz said:


> Stay safe! I was hearing all about it on the radio this morning. I hope it's not too bad.



Thanks very much!  In my area, it's really just a heavy rainstorm.  But the media hype had my neighbors out stocking up on bottled water, flashlights, and sandbags yesterday   We are so unfamiliar with any adverse weather conditions here!  Hopefully we get a good soaking here without any damages.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> WOW that color is divine,  it could bring me to tears.
> 
> Do you think that this bag was exclusive to Bloomies maybe the reason for the unique color and hangtag. I have admired this bag from afar(basically because of the price) since it first came out.  Your pictures are so wonderful as always.
> 
> You, MaryBel and NAC have cornered the market on these beauties, I REALLY love this bag.
> 
> great watermark


   Thanks, hopi.  And no, the red currant is available everywhere, so I don't know why the hangtag is different.  Actually, the lining is different, too...it is not the "siggy" lining like the first Carlyles have. 




MaryBel said:


> Love it!
> Congrats!


Thanks MB!   I know you and NAC will be getting one soon.  




Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous colors, gorgeous bags, and  great picture as always. I love your watermark too. It just hit me that this bag is very reminiscent of the Dooney Logo Lock hobo, looking at it in your pictures.


  Thanks, TB!  It is slightly reminiscent of the LoLo, but the same time really different.  The inside is three compartments instead of one open space, plus the double handles.  I love all of them!! 




handbags4me said:


> Oh, MiaBorsa, your pictures always reel me in!!!  The red currant is absolutely gorgeous.  I always feel the NEED for a red bag this time of year.  But, my reality is that I mostly stick to brown & black the other 11 months.  Enjoy this red beauty!!


  Thanks!   I am usually a "brown bagger", but I love a great red bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Carlyle in Red Currant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sister in brindle color.   I notice that the hangtags are different on them...




Oooo-la-la... Beautiful!!! Such eye candy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's gonna be a great TGIF with Biker Chick and her Deep Pink fuzzy fob. 
View attachment 2830297

View attachment 2830300

View attachment 2830303


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I got this coach on Sunday at the outlet. 50% off
> And the dooney on clearance 65% off
> 
> 
> I also found this straw bag at the coach outlet. It was on clearance for about $54 + tax, so I got it for summer! Love the hobo and I already have the tote in blue, so orange was a good color to find!




Happy Friday MB!

I don't know where to begin, you've outdone yourself with these latest hauls!  I love all your latest beauties.  Your mom is going to love her mini Tanner!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

handbags4me said:


> I loved this MK from the moment I saw it in the Holiday catalog.  Unfortunately, it was sold out online before I pulled the trigger.  Thankfully they've replenished it and the boutiques received it this week.  Here's my new MK Large Greenwich satchel.  It can be worn multiple ways, including crossbody and the interior (peeking out) is a fun, contrasting Mandarin color (orange-red).  The saffiano leather on this bag is different from other MK bags - it has a suppleness that allows it to flex so it's not susceptible to "dents" like Selma, etc.  Love it!



Mornin' HB4M!

Congrats on your new Greenwich satchel!  I love the look of this bag and I especially love the lining!  I'm happy you were able to her!

Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Carlyle in Red Currant.



  I love Carlyle and you know why!  She's beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a great TGIF with Biker Chick and her Deep Pink fuzzy fob.
> View attachment 2830297
> 
> View attachment 2830300
> 
> View attachment 2830303



Happy Friday NAC!

Biker Chick looks good on her own, but pair her with the deep pink fuzzy fob and she's even more beautiful with your OOTD!

Have a good day!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> I got this coach on Sunday at the outlet. 50% off
> And the dooney on clearance 65% off
> 
> 
> I also found this straw bag at the coach outlet. It was on clearance for about $54 + tax, so I got it for summer! Love the hobo and I already have the tote in blue, so orange was a good color to find!


Wow love that grommett!  And what color is the saddlebag?  Is that ocean?  Lovely!


MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Carlyle in Red Currant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sister in brindle color.   I notice that the hangtags are different on them...


Lovely color!  Almost looks sort of burgundy red.  Great slouch!


----------



## HarliRexx

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a great TGIF with Biker Chick and her Deep Pink fuzzy fob.
> View attachment 2830297
> 
> View attachment 2830300
> 
> View attachment 2830303




So edgy. Looks fun to carry! The fur fob looks great on that bag!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday MB!
> 
> I don't know where to begin, you've outdone yourself with these latest hauls!  I love all your latest beauties.  Your mom is going to love her mini Tanner!
> 
> Congrats!


 
Happy Friday GF!
Thanks, but I need to slow down, it's getting out of control...must be the moon!
Good thing that the 12 DOD are not working for me so at least I'm behaving with them.


I know she will. At the beginning I was not into the mini tanners because I thought they were too small but after I got one, I loved it and ended up getting more. By black saffiano one has become the go to bag for days when I need a crossbody, especially here with all the rainy days.


I will look for a nice small wallet to go with it so she has more space for other things. Oh, I know, I need to get her one of those coach small umbrellas too. I carry mi little one in my mini tanner. Hopefully I can get the umbrella and wallet in the same print.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a great TGIF with Biker Chick and her Deep Pink fuzzy fob.
> View attachment 2830297
> 
> View attachment 2830300
> 
> View attachment 2830303




Love Biker Chick!
I've been carrying my studded Selma in malachite all week because of the rain. I love this bag! But finally it seams we are getting a few dry days so time to change bags!


----------



## handbags4me

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a great TGIF with Biker Chick and her Deep Pink fuzzy fob.
> View attachment 2830297
> 
> View attachment 2830300
> 
> View attachment 2830303



I love this look!  We are bag twins - I have this same Selma.  Now I need to find a fuzzy fob to dress it up with...looks great!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooo-la-la... Beautiful!!! Such eye candy.


Thanks, Girlie!!




RuedeNesle said:


> I love Carlyle and you know why!  She's beautiful!


    Why, I have no idea.      Thanks, honey.




elbgrl said:


> Lovely color!  Almost looks sort of burgundy red.  Great slouch!


  Hey Rosie!   Thanks.  The color is a true, deep red.  No burgundy...just red.  Once I saw the color, I knew I wanted a bag in the "red currant," and I love the Carlyle style.  I ordered a matching wallet from Macy's, but their shipping is slower than QVC lately.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Happy Friday GF!
> Thanks, but I need to slow down, it's getting out of control...must be the moon!
> *Good thing that the 12 DOD are not working for me so at least I'm behaving with them.
> *
> 
> I know she will. At the beginning I was not into the mini tanners because I thought they were too small but after I got one, I loved it and ended up getting more. By black saffiano one has become the go to bag for days when I need a crossbody, especially here with all the rainy days.
> 
> 
> I will look for a nice small wallet to go with it so she has more space for other things. Oh, I know, I need to get her one of those coach small umbrellas too. I carry mi little one in my mini tanner. Hopefully I can get the umbrella and wallet in the same print.



Maybe it's not so much "behaving" but "redirecting" your buying energy to other places! 


I love that the mini tanner has an outside zipper pocket. (Can you tell I've already been scoping them out on ebay?)  Good luck with your wallet and umbrella search.  I hope you're able to find them in the same print!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Why, I have no idea.      Thanks, honey.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Maybe it's not so much "behaving" but "redirecting" your buying energy to other places!
> 
> 
> I love that the mini tanner has an outside zipper pocket. (Can you tell I've already been scoping them out on ebay?)  Good luck with your wallet and umbrella search.  I hope you're able to find them in the same print!




Yep, you are probably right, although I did behave a little a couple of days ago when ILD had some awesome prices on the satorinis and campbells. I was good and didn't order anything.


I hope you find a nice one on ebay. They are really nice!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Yep, you are probably right, although I did behave *a little a couple of days ago when ILD had some awesome prices on the satorinis and campbells. I was good and didn't order anything.
> 
> *
> *I hope you find a nice one on ebay. They are really nice*!




You do get credit for that!  I know how much you love those styles!

Thanks! Now if only I can find a red MT at a "MaryBel" price!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a great TGIF with Biker Chick and her Deep Pink fuzzy fob.
> View attachment 2830297
> 
> View attachment 2830300
> 
> View attachment 2830303



Really cute, NAC!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's gonna be a great TGIF with Biker Chick and her Deep Pink fuzzy fob.
> View attachment 2830297
> 
> View attachment 2830300
> 
> View attachment 2830303




Biker Chick looks awesome with your outfit! Born to be wild on this Friday!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

A little something from Dillards followed me home today. Pictures as soon as I get home and have Wi-Fi. I'm just such a tease, LOL.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Biker Chick looks awesome with your outfit! Born to be wild on this Friday!!




Aww, thanks!! Always so good for my ego.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A little something from Dillards followed me home today. Pictures as soon as I get home and have Wi-Fi. I'm just such a tease, LOL.


 
Can't wait!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A little something from Dillards followed me home today. Pictures as soon as I get home and have Wi-Fi. I'm just such a tease, LOL.



I can't wait either!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Finally home!  Had to make a detour to take my little sister to urgent care. Sprained her foot. We are such a graceful family you know. NOT. 

Here's my lovely from Dillards. 30% off. I was not waiting to see if this would still be around if they did extra clearance soon.  So I'm happy with the 30% off. 

Black/Gold Carlyle. Yes, please. 

In car picture:

View attachment 2831747


Bad lighting at home picture: 
View attachment 2831748


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally home!  Had to make a detour to take my little sister to urgent care. Sprained her foot. We are such a graceful family you know. NOT.
> 
> Here's my lovely from Dillards. 30% off. I was not waiting to see if this would still be around if they did extra clearance soon.  So I'm happy with the 30% off.
> 
> Black/Gold Carlyle. Yes, please.
> 
> In car picture:
> 
> View attachment 2831747
> 
> 
> Bad lighting at home picture:
> View attachment 2831748


 

Love it! Congrats!
Kind of twins! Mine has the grommets! It's like the child of your Carlyle and your grommet duffle


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally home!  Had to make a detour to take my little sister to urgent care. Sprained her foot. We are such a graceful family you know. NOT.
> 
> Here's my lovely from Dillards. 30% off. I was not waiting to see if this would still be around if they did extra clearance soon.  So I'm happy with the 30% off.
> 
> Black/Gold Carlyle. Yes, please.
> 
> In car picture:
> 
> View attachment 2831747
> 
> 
> Bad lighting at home picture:
> View attachment 2831748



Hi NAC! 

I hope your little sister heals quickly! We can't have injuries during the major shopping season slowing us down.

I wouldn't gamble on waiting either if it's something I really want.  30% is much better than full price!

Congrats on getting Carlyle!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally home!  Had to make a detour to take my little sister to urgent care. Sprained her foot. We are such a graceful family you know. NOT.
> 
> Here's my lovely from Dillards. 30% off. I was not waiting to see if this would still be around if they did extra clearance soon.  So I'm happy with the 30% off.
> 
> Black/Gold Carlyle. Yes, please.
> 
> In car picture:
> 
> View attachment 2831747
> 
> 
> Bad lighting at home picture:
> View attachment 2831748



LOVE it!!   I'll take 30% any time!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Really cute, NAC!


 
Thanks!!  I really like the pop of color with the deep pink fuzzy fob.  I seem to have a thing for those, lol.  I have 5 of them now.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love it! Congrats!
> Kind of twins! Mine has the grommets! It's like the child of your Carlyle and your grommet duffle


Thanks! It sure is!  I've seen the ones with the grommets and the darker hardware is gorgeous on these.



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I hope your little sister heals quickly! We can't have injuries during the major shopping season slowing us down.
> 
> I wouldn't gamble on waiting either if it's something I really want.  30% is much better than full price!
> 
> Congrats on getting Carlyle!


 
Thank you!  Luckily it is only a very bad sprained ankle and they put a boot on it.  We are such a graceful family.  

I've learned to scoop something up when I see it at my local Dillards.  We have lots of re-sellers that show up during the extra clearance sales and buy every last bag that is marked down on clearance.  My SIL saw it with her own eyes one time. And one of my sweet SA's was telling me about it as well.  

The SA who did that does not work in handbags anymore.




MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE it!!   I'll take 30% any time!


 
Thanks, me too!  As long as it is not FP, I'm a happy girl.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

No surprise here. My new Black Carlyle is getting the love today. 
View attachment 2832400

View attachment 2832401

View attachment 2832403


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise here. My new Black Carlyle is getting the love today.
> View attachment 2832400
> 
> View attachment 2832401
> 
> View attachment 2832403



So pretty!!  I see it has the horse and carriage hang tag like my brindle one.  I still don't know why the red currant has a plain tag.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise here. My new Black Carlyle is getting the love today.
> View attachment 2832400
> 
> View attachment 2832401
> 
> View attachment 2832403




Very nice and nice on you. You can't go wrong with a beautiful black bag.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No surprise here. My new Black Carlyle is getting the love today.
> View attachment 2832400
> 
> View attachment 2832401
> 
> View attachment 2832403



You, Sarah and MaryBel torture me on purpose,
Black &  Gold
just stop


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Still in Miss Black And Gold. 
View attachment 2833087


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Miss Black And Gold.
> View attachment 2833087




She looks very pretty against your blue top. I love those colors together. Happy Monday!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty!!  I see it has the horse and carriage hang tag like my brindle one.  I still don't know why the red currant has a plain tag.




That is strange?  I haven't looked closely at the red currant, so I hadn't noticed that.  If that one goes on clearance at my Dillards, I may just have to get one. LOL.



Twoboyz said:


> Very nice and nice on you. You can't go wrong with a beautiful black bag.


Thank you! This one and my black/gold Phoebe are my favorite black bags. 




hopi said:


> You, Sarah and MaryBel torture me on purpose,
> Black &  Gold
> just stop


  LOL, I so sawry!  




Twoboyz said:


> She looks very pretty against your blue top. I love those colors together. Happy Monday!


Thank you!  Happy Monday to you, too!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Miss Black And Gold.
> View attachment 2833087



Beautiful bag and you look lovely NAC!


----------



## handbags4me

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Miss Black And Gold.
> View attachment 2833087



Gorgeous black bag.  Looks great on you!  I can see why you haven't switched out yet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful bag and you look lovely NAC!


Thank you so much!  What a sweet compliment. 



handbags4me said:


> Gorgeous black bag.  Looks great on you!  I can see why you haven't switched out yet.


Aww, thank you!  I have to admit I am totally in love with the leather on this bag.  I love how soft it is and the little shimmer on the leather is just so pretty.


----------



## RachaelD

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in Miss Black And Gold.
> View attachment 2833087



Love! Enjoy that bag - looks amazing on you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Good golly it's tourmaline Molly!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2835025

View attachment 2835026


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Good golly it's tourmaline Molly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835025
> 
> View attachment 2835026




Hahaha! Love the color, love the penguin, and love it with the sweater! So cute and colorful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Hahaha! Love the color, love the penguin, and love it with the sweater! So cute and colorful!


 


LOL, thanks!  Sometimes I can be clever.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Good golly it's tourmaline Molly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835025
> 
> View attachment 2835026



Love tourmaline Molly and love seeing your outfit of the day!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Good golly it's tourmaline Molly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835025
> 
> View attachment 2835026


 
Gorgeous bag and outfit for today!
Twins on the penguin! An no, I don't have tourmaline molly but I have the duffle, does that count


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Good golly it's tourmaline Molly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835025
> 
> View attachment 2835026



Hi NAC!

Molly is beautiful in tourmaline! And I love her with the penguin, and scarf!


----------



## macde90

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Good golly it's tourmaline Molly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835025
> 
> View attachment 2835026


Lovely. For me, this is the one that got away!


----------



## MaryBel

Went to Macy's yesterday since I had some Macy's money to spend 
Was going to pick up a coach tote but when I saw this and after posing with the tote, it was a easy decision, this one had to come home with me. The retail price is 398 and it was supposed to be 25% off, but they mislabeled it, so instead of being $298.5, she was $261 and then they had the extra 20%, so she went down to $208.8 + tax, but after using my macys money, I only paid $88


MKors Large quilted Selma in Claret


----------



## MaryBel

Then stopped at Marshalls to see what they had. Was paying some shoes I bought for my son when In saw this gorgeous behind the registers. I asked for it and it was on clearance, yay! After a quick pose, it was decided, she was coming home with me. Perfect for the holidays here with the rainy weather!


Arcadia satchel in red patent leather. Clearance find at $119 + tax


Love she is a zip zip satchel!


----------



## MaryBel

Because of the rain, I changed out of my Ivy croco hobo to the Coach tote in Sherry! Love this color!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Went to Macy's yesterday since I had some Macy's money to spend
> Was going to pick up a coach tote but when I saw this and after posing with the tote, it was a easy decision, this one had to come home with me. The retail price is 398 and it was supposed to be 25% off, but they mislabeled it, so instead of being $298.5, she was $261 and then they had the extra 20%, so she went down to $208.8 + tax, but after using my macys money, I only paid $88
> 
> 
> MKors Large quilted Selma in Claret





MaryBel said:


> Then stopped at Marshalls to see what they had. Was paying some shoes I bought for my son when In saw this gorgeous behind the registers. I asked for it and it was on clearance, yay! After a quick pose, it was decided, she was coming home with me. Perfect for the holidays here with the rainy weather!
> 
> 
> Arcadia satchel in red patent leather. Clearance find at $119 + tax
> 
> 
> Love she is a zip zip satchel!





MaryBel said:


> Because of the rain, I changed out of my Ivy croco hobo to the Coach tote in Sherry! Love this color!




My goodness MaryBel, I love all of them, beautiful colors and bags, I wouldn't know which to choose but then again you didn't either
Congrats on some amazing bags


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> My goodness MaryBel, I love all of them, beautiful colors and bags, I wouldn't know which to choose but then again you didn't either
> Congrats on some amazing bags


 
Thanks Hopi!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Good golly it's tourmaline Molly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835025
> 
> View attachment 2835026




So cute!!! Nice compliment to your outfit. Love that blue.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Went to Macy's yesterday since I had some Macy's money to spend
> Was going to pick up a coach tote but when I saw this and after posing with the tote, it was a easy decision, this one had to come home with me. The retail price is 398 and it was supposed to be 25% off, but they mislabeled it, so instead of being $298.5, she was $261 and then they had the extra 20%, so she went down to $208.8 + tax, but after using my macys money, I only paid $88
> 
> 
> MKors Large quilted Selma in Claret





MaryBel said:


> Then stopped at Marshalls to see what they had. Was paying some shoes I bought for my son when In saw this gorgeous behind the registers. I asked for it and it was on clearance, yay! After a quick pose, it was decided, she was coming home with me. Perfect for the holidays here with the rainy weather!
> 
> 
> Arcadia satchel in red patent leather. Clearance find at $119 + tax
> 
> 
> Love she is a zip zip satchel!





MaryBel said:


> Because of the rain, I changed out of my Ivy croco hobo to the Coach tote in Sherry! Love this color!



What a great day you had yesterday! Nothing but gorgeous bags came home with you GF.  I love them all.  Great deals too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Went to Macy's yesterday since I had some Macy's money to spend
> Was going to pick up a coach tote but when I saw this and after posing with the tote, it was a easy decision, this one had to come home with me. The retail price is 398 and it was supposed to be 25% off, but they mislabeled it, so instead of being $298.5, she was $261 and then they had the extra 20%, so she went down to $208.8 + tax, but after using my macys money, I only paid $88
> 
> 
> MKors Large quilted Selma in Claret





MaryBel said:


> Then stopped at Marshalls to see what they had. Was paying some shoes I bought for my son when In saw this gorgeous behind the registers. I asked for it and it was on clearance, yay! After a quick pose, it was decided, she was coming home with me. Perfect for the holidays here with the rainy weather!
> 
> 
> Arcadia satchel in red patent leather. Clearance find at $119 + tax
> 
> 
> Love she is a zip zip satchel!





MaryBel said:


> Because of the rain, I changed out of my Ivy croco hobo to the Coach tote in Sherry! Love this color!



You really know how to get my attention, don't you?  These are three beautiful bags!  I would be happy with any one of them!  I didn't  see many Arcadia bags in TJM and Marshall's just before I left Illinois.  I haven't looked since I've been here but looking at your red satchel makes me want to hurry to Marshall's to see what I can find!

I LOVE all your beauties!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Good golly it's tourmaline Molly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835025
> 
> View attachment 2835026


  Love Molly!!




MaryBel said:


> Then stopped at Marshalls to see what they had. Was paying some shoes I bought for my son when In saw this gorgeous behind the registers. I asked for it and it was on clearance, yay! After a quick pose, it was decided, she was coming home with me. Perfect for the holidays here with the rainy weather!
> 
> Arcadia satchel in red patent leather. Clearance find at $119 + tax
> 
> Love she is a zip zip satchel!


Nice haul, MB.   It's red bag season!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> What a great day you had yesterday! Nothing but gorgeous bags came home with you GF.  I love them all.  Great deals too.




Thanks GF! 
I love that promotion that Macy's did last week. I got $140 off Macy's money for the stuff that I was buying anyway and that were at awesome prices too, so I basically got the Selma for $88, which is awesome!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> You really know how to get my attention, don't you?  These are three beautiful bags!  I would be happy with any one of them!  I didn't  see many Arcadia bags in TJM and Marshall's just before I left Illinois.  I haven't looked since I've been here but looking at your red satchel makes me want to hurry to Marshall's to see what I can find!
> 
> I LOVE all your beauties!


 
Thanks GF!
I knew the Arcadia would get your attention! She is bright! Wasn't sure about the Selma but since it's reddish, it had some chance too 


You need to check it out. It seems Marshalls and TJMaxx are getting good stuff for the holidays!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice haul, MB.   It's red bag season!




Thanks Sarah! I will be carrying one of them for sure next week! Will be my Christmas bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is my floral Brahmin tote. 
View attachment 2836152

View attachment 2836153

View attachment 2836154
View attachment 2836156


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my floral Brahmin tote.
> View attachment 2836152
> 
> View attachment 2836153
> 
> View attachment 2836154
> View attachment 2836156




So pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> *I knew the Arcadia would get your attention! She is bright!* Wasn't sure about the Selma but since it's reddish, it had some chance too
> 
> 
> You need to check it out. It seems Marshalls and TJMaxx are getting good stuff for the holidays!



She did get my attention!  I have an Arcadia tote I got at TJM about  3 or 4 years ago. It's purple, but it was one of the bags that survived the cut over some of the red bags I left behind when I moved.  I wish I could find it in red!

I got online this morning and located the nearest Marshall's!  Wish me luck!

ETA:  Found a pic I took the last time I carried her.  Notice the red trim along the strap and piping.  That's another reason she made the cut.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my floral Brahmin tote.
> View attachment 2836152
> 
> View attachment 2836153
> 
> View attachment 2836154
> View attachment 2836156



Happy Friday-Eve NAC!

I love the floral design on this Brahmin tote!  She looks great!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my floral Brahmin tote.
> View attachment 2836152
> 
> View attachment 2836153
> 
> View attachment 2836154
> View attachment 2836156



Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> She did get my attention!  I have an Arcadia tote I got at TJM about  3 or 4 years ago. It's purple, but it was one of the bags that survived the cut over some of the red bags I left behind when I moved.  I wish I could find it in red!
> 
> I got online this morning and located the nearest Marshall's!  Wish me luck!
> 
> ETA:  Found a pic I took the last time I carried her.  Notice the red trim along the strap and piping.  That's another reason she made the cut.



Love that purple tote, girl!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that purple tote, girl!



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> So pretty!


Thanks!  I love everything about this bag.  Super clearance price even more, lol.



RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-Eve NAC!
> I love the floral design on this Brahmin tote!  She looks great!


Thanks!  I like that even though there's a bit of color in the floral design - it still comes off as a neutral to my eye.  Crazy.



MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!


Thanks!! Not twins? IIRC, you have quite the Brahmin collection - I love when you post pictures of yours.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Love tourmaline Molly and love seeing your outfit of the day!


 


MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bag and outfit for today!
> Twins on the penguin! An no, I don't have tourmaline molly but I have the duffle, does that count


 


RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> Molly is beautiful in tourmaline! And I love her with the penguin, and scarf!


 


macde90 said:


> Lovely. For me, this is the one that got away!


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> So cute!!! Nice compliment to your outfit. Love that blue.


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Love Molly!!
> 
> 
> Nice haul, MB.   It's red bag season!


 
Thanks everyone!  I had such nice comments typed up and then my computer hiccupped and they disappeared.  So I'm going with a group reply in case it does it again.


I wanted this bag so much that I called Jax and ordered her using a PCE a couple of years ago.  This is my favorite color.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Went to Macy's yesterday since I had some Macy's money to spend
> Was going to pick up a coach tote but when I saw this and after posing with the tote, it was a easy decision, this one had to come home with me. The retail price is 398 and it was supposed to be 25% off, but they mislabeled it, so instead of being $298.5, she was $261 and then they had the extra 20%, so she went down to $208.8 + tax, but after using my macys money, I only paid $88
> 
> 
> MKors Large quilted Selma in Claret





MaryBel said:


> Then stopped at Marshalls to see what they had. Was paying some shoes I bought for my son when In saw this gorgeous behind the registers. I asked for it and it was on clearance, yay! After a quick pose, it was decided, she was coming home with me. Perfect for the holidays here with the rainy weather!
> 
> 
> Arcadia satchel in red patent leather. Clearance find at $119 + tax
> 
> 
> Love she is a zip zip satchel!





MaryBel said:


> Because of the rain, I changed out of my Ivy croco hobo to the Coach tote in Sherry! Love this color!


Great choices MaryBel - you are set for the Holiday Season!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my floral Brahmin tote.
> View attachment 2836152
> 
> View attachment 2836153
> 
> View attachment 2836154
> View attachment 2836156



This is lovely!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Went to Macy's yesterday since I had some Macy's money to spend
> Was going to pick up a coach tote but when I saw this and after posing with the tote, it was a easy decision, this one had to come home with me. The retail price is 398 and it was supposed to be 25% off, but they mislabeled it, so instead of being $298.5, she was $261 and then they had the extra 20%, so she went down to $208.8 + tax, but after using my macys money, I only paid $88
> 
> 
> MKors Large quilted Selma in Claret


 


MaryBel said:


> Then stopped at Marshalls to see what they had. Was paying some shoes I bought for my son when In saw this gorgeous behind the registers. I asked for it and it was on clearance, yay! After a quick pose, it was decided, she was coming home with me. Perfect for the holidays here with the rainy weather!
> 
> 
> Arcadia satchel in red patent leather. Clearance find at $119 + tax
> 
> 
> Love she is a zip zip satchel!


 


MaryBel said:


> Because of the rain, I changed out of my Ivy croco hobo to the Coach tote in Sherry! Love this color!


 


Absolutely gorgeous - all of them.  I'm sensing a color theme here, though.......


----------



## Fimpagebag

Today it was my Patricia Nash Cognac  Forano Bucket Bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Fimpagebag said:


> Today it was my Patricia Nash Cognac  Forano Bucket Bag.



Gorgeous!   I love Patricia Nash.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I know y'all are going to be green with envy when you see my new Duluth Trading Company "Indiana Jones" mailbag!!      (I actually love it, haha.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

MiaBorsa said:


> I know y'all are going to be green with envy when you see my new Duluth Trading Company "Indiana Jones" mailbag!!      (I actually love it, haha.)



I love it! You can't go wrong with a bag that does the job and looks great doing it!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my floral Brahmin tote.
> View attachment 2836152
> 
> View attachment 2836153
> 
> View attachment 2836154
> View attachment 2836156



Love the textured leather this floral is so beautiful and looks great with the black.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> She did get my attention!  I have an Arcadia tote I got at TJM about  3 or 4 years ago. It's purple, but it was one of the bags that survived the cut over some of the red bags I left behind when I moved.  I wish I could find it in red!
> 
> I got online this morning and located the nearest Marshall's!  Wish me luck!
> 
> ETA:  Found a pic I took the last time I carried her.  Notice the red trim along the strap and piping.  That's another reason she made the cut.



Red and purple it just doesn't get any more regal than that.  Are you still going to look the red at TJM?  That would really be a stroke of luck.


----------



## hopi

Fimpagebag said:


> Today it was my Patricia Nash Cognac  Forano Bucket Bag.



Your Patricia Nash is stunning and looks like she is enjoying the view. Great picture.


----------



## elbgrl

Fimpagebag said:


> Today it was my Patricia Nash Cognac  Forano Bucket Bag.


Beautiful!


MiaBorsa said:


> I know y'all are going to be green with envy when you see my new Duluth Trading Company "Indiana Jones" mailbag!!      (I actually love it, haha.)



Awesome - I love distressed leather!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Awesome - I love distressed leather!


Thanks, Rosie...but it's oiled canvas, not leather.     I got it to take on camping trips next year.  It will hold my camera and a lot of junk.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I know y'all are going to be green with envy when you see my new Duluth Trading Company "Indiana Jones" mailbag!!      (I actually love it, haha.)




Love the D&B watch photo bombing your camping look for next year
Who are you


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Love the D&B watch photo bombing your camping look for next year
> Who are you



   I love my watch, too!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I love my watch, too!!



:lolots:


I remember the picture of the Coach Willis hanging in the woods and shuddered .
The Duluth  bag is..... was meant to do that
But girl if you come with some knee high waders, your husband wins.


----------



## elbgrl

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Awesome - I love distressed leather!



Wow looks like leather - I love that Indiana Jones look.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my floral Brahmin tote.
> View attachment 2836152
> 
> View attachment 2836153
> 
> View attachment 2836154
> View attachment 2836156




That's such a pretty floral. It brings some great color to your black outfit.


----------



## Twoboyz

Fimpagebag said:


> Today it was my Patricia Nash Cognac  Forano Bucket Bag.




That's so great. I love the color and the boho chic look. I love her painted pieces as well.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I know y'all are going to be green with envy when you see my new Duluth Trading Company "Indiana Jones" mailbag!!      (I actually love it, haha.)




I love it Sarah! I think it's going to do its job. I have one similar but in army green and I got it in the men's shop at Target years ago. I love it for taking to concerts and festivals, because  it's light and crossbody. I love the watch!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Fimpagebag said:


> Today it was my Patricia Nash Cognac  Forano Bucket Bag.




Sooo pretty!!! It's good to see someone with these. I always try these on in the dept stores. PN has lovely bags and quality


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Red and purple it just doesn't get any more regal than that.  Are you still going to look the red at TJM?  That would really be a stroke of luck.



Hi Hopi!:kiss:

Thanks! I do love the combination.  MaryBel sent me a PM with a couple of links to Arcadia bags online at Marshalls.  If I don't find what I'm looking for in the store, I saw a couple of styles I liked online.  I may run to Marshall's this morning after I drop the grandkids at school.  I just have to remember to wear my "getting out the car" outfit! :shame:


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Hopi!:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I do love the combination.  MaryBel sent me a PM with a couple of links to Arcadia bags online at Marshalls.  If I don't find what I'm looking for in the store, I saw a couple of styles I liked online.  I may run to Marshall's this morning after I drop the grandkids at school.  I just have to remember to wear my "getting out the car" outfit! :shame:




As opposed to PJ's? Lol! I'm right there with you on that one! Have fun shopping and good luck


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> As opposed to PJ's? Lol! I'm right there with you on that one! Have fun shopping and good luck



 

Thanks!  You know I'll post if I find her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Wow looks like leather - I love that Indiana Jones look.





Twoboyz said:


> I love it Sarah! I think it's going to do its job. I have one similar but in army green and I got it in the men's shop at Target years ago. I love it for taking to concerts and festivals, because  it's light and crossbody. I love the watch!



Thanks, y'all!   I'm amazed at how much I love this cheap-o bag!      I am pretty much a "jeans and sweater" type, so it actually looks pretty cute.     I will have to hide it from my daughters...they are going to want one, too.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> She did get my attention!  I have an Arcadia tote I got at TJM about  3 or 4 years ago. It's purple, but it was one of the bags that survived the cut over some of the red bags I left behind when I moved.  I wish I could find it in red!
> 
> I got online this morning and located the nearest Marshall's!  Wish me luck!
> 
> ETA:  Found a pic I took the last time I carried her.  Notice the red trim along the strap and piping.  That's another reason she made the cut.


 
She's gorgeous! Love the purple!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Great choices MaryBel - you are set for the Holiday Season!




Thanks Rosie! 
I was set way before these but you know how it is


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Absolutely gorgeous - all of them.  I'm sensing a color theme here, though.......


 
Thanks GF! 
I know, which is weird, that is not a blue color theme! 
Must be the Christmas spirit!


----------



## MaryBel

Fimpagebag said:


> Today it was my Patricia Nash Cognac  Forano Bucket Bag.


 
Gorgeous P. Nash bag!




MiaBorsa said:


> I know y'all are going to be green with envy when you see my new Duluth Trading Company "Indiana Jones" mailbag!!      (I actually love it, haha.)


 
Sarah, this bag is very nice, looks good for a nice shopping trip!
I love the name you gave it!


Do I see a Dooney watch sneaking in?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sarah, this bag is very nice, looks good for a nice shopping trip!
> I love the name you gave it!
> 
> Do I see a Dooney watch sneaking in?



I really love my Indiana Jones bag, MB!!   It's so dang cute!   I used my clothes steamer on it to get all the wrinkles out.  

And yeah, my new Dooney watch is photo-bombing!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I really love my Indiana Jones bag, MB!!   It's so dang cute!   I used my clothes steamer on it to get all the wrinkles out.
> 
> And yeah, my new Dooney watch is photo-bombing!!!




It will be perfect for your camping trips! 
I just says "vacation"!


Love the watch!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I wanted to go festive today with my bag but it was raining its axx off so I went with practical. 

Today was my Brown Mono MK Tote. 
View attachment 2837444

View attachment 2837448


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to go festive today with my bag but it was raining its axx off so I went with practical.
> 
> Today was my Brown Mono MK Tote.
> View attachment 2837444
> 
> View attachment 2837448


 
I hate when rain ruins our plans to carry a gorgeous bag, but you still managed to find a gorgeous one to carry! Love the outfit too!


----------



## MaryBel

Did a quick run to the outlet. 
I ended up spending so much time (and money) at coach that decided to not even stop at Dooney. 

Found these boxed zippy wallets for $30+tax, so I got 2 for presents, and then this little animal print wallet and pony scarf, which will probably go to my mom so she can use them with the black mini tanner I got her. Now I just need to find the matching mini umbrella. And also found this little black crossbody for my 13yo niece.


----------



## MaryBel

Also got a couple of the zippy wallets for me plus 2 more wallets, one to match my blue/blk woven studio tote and this lizard wallet that I could not resist at $36, plus a nice wool scarf for 50ish and a pony scarf for my brown bags.


----------



## MaryBel

And then, the major find...Saw a girl carrying one and loved how it looked. I asked the SA and they had one more on the back, so she came home with me.
Urbane bag in pebbled leather. I love she can be carried three ways, by the top handle, as a shoulder bag with the short strap and as a crossbody with long strap, which will work nicely for my pebbled borough that only has the little strap.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I did get to stop at Dillards after work today. And this lovely lady came home with me for 30% off. 

Coach Edie in Teal.

My favorite color. 
View attachment 2837462

View attachment 2837467
View attachment 2837475

View attachment 2837477

View attachment 2837478

View attachment 2837477


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I so's get to stop at Dillards after work today. And this lovely lady came home with me for 30% off.
> 
> Coach Edie in Teal.
> 
> My favorite color.
> View attachment 2837462
> 
> View attachment 2837467
> View attachment 2837475
> 
> View attachment 2837477
> 
> View attachment 2837478
> 
> View attachment 2837477




OMG!

Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> OMG!
> 
> Love it!



Thanks MaryBel! I love this color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run to the outlet.
> I ended up spending so much time (and money) at coach that decided to not even stop at Dooney.
> 
> Found these boxed zippy wallets for $30+tax, so I got 2 for presents, and then this little animal print wallet and pony scarf, which will probably go to my mom so she can use them with the black mini tanner I got her. Now I just need to find the matching mini umbrella. And also found this little black crossbody for my 13yo niece.





MaryBel said:


> Also got a couple of the zippy wallets for me plus 2 more wallets, one to match my blue/blk woven studio tote and this lizard wallet that I could not resist at $36, plus a nice wool scarf for 50ish and a pony scarf for my brown bags.





MaryBel said:


> And then, the major find...Saw a girl carrying one and loved how it looked. I asked the SA and they had one more on the back, so she came home with me.
> Urbane bag in pebbled leather. I love she can be carried three ways, by the top handle, as a shoulder bag with the short strap and as a crossbody with long strap, which will work nicely for my pebbled borough that only has the little strap.



Love all your new pretties! Congrats!  Zippy wallets are my favorite. My outlet never has good stuff.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Also got a couple of the zippy wallets for me plus 2 more wallets, one to match my blue/blk woven studio tote and this lizard wallet that I could not resist at $36, plus a nice wool scarf for 50ish and a pony scarf for my brown bags.



Such great items and nice prices for gifts and gift boxes, good haul. FOS has never came in boxes.
I did finally order the gray Preston from Coach FOS, they had the black like yours but trying not to buy anything I walked away and it sold out.  They also had 2 Grommet Caryles but I did not go near the sale, my goodness I can't catch a break.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to go festive today with my bag but it was raining its axx off so I went with practical.
> 
> Today was my Brown Mono MK Tote.
> View attachment 2837444
> 
> View attachment 2837448




Great bag! But I see you came home with something very colorful!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> And then, the major find...Saw a girl carrying one and loved how it looked. I asked the SA and they had one more on the back, so she came home with me.
> Urbane bag in pebbled leather. I love she can be carried three ways, by the top handle, as a shoulder bag with the short strap and as a crossbody with long strap, which will work nicely for my pebbled borough that only has the little strap.




Great Coach haul MaryBel! Love this cute little bag! I'm glad they had one for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did get to stop at Dillards after work today. And this lovely lady came home with me for 30% off.
> 
> Coach Edie in Teal.
> 
> My favorite color.
> View attachment 2837462
> 
> View attachment 2837467
> View attachment 2837475
> 
> View attachment 2837477
> 
> View attachment 2837478
> 
> View attachment 2837477




That is the perfect color on you. Iove it. It's gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to go festive today with my bag but it was raining its axx off so I went with practical.
> 
> Today was my Brown Mono MK Tote.
> View attachment 2837444
> 
> View attachment 2837448



It's practical, but very good looking! And I love it with your scarf!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did get to stop at Dillards after work today. And this lovely lady came home with me for 30% off.
> 
> Coach Edie in Teal.
> 
> My favorite color.
> View attachment 2837462
> 
> View attachment 2837467
> View attachment 2837475
> 
> View attachment 2837477
> 
> View attachment 2837478
> 
> View attachment 2837477



I see why this is your favorite color, it looks so good on this bag! Congrats on finding the color you love at a great price!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run to the outlet.
> *I ended up spending so much time (and money) at coach that decided to not even stop at Dooney. *
> 
> Found these boxed zippy wallets for $30+tax, so I got 2 for presents, and then this little animal print wallet and pony scarf, which will probably go to my mom so she can use them with the black mini tanner I got her. Now I just need to find the matching mini umbrella. And also found this little black crossbody for my 13yo niece.



It's funny how that works!  I did that once, but I park near the Dooney store so I have to walk pass it on my way to the car.  I stopped for a second and stared in the window like I was fulfilling an obligation to at least look inside!

YAY! I'm happy you found a matching wallet and scarf to complete your mom's mini tanner set.  I hope you find the mini umbrella.  But at least we'll get to see more pics of what else you buy when you look for it!




MaryBel said:


> Also got a couple of the zippy wallets for me plus 2 more wallets, one to match my blue/blk woven studio tote and this lizard wallet that I could not resist at $36, plus a nice wool scarf for 50ish and a pony scarf for my brown bags.



You're the one who started me looking for zippy wallets.  Remember when we met and you pulled out your Coach zippy?  I fell in love with it and had to get one.  Now I think I have two, but seeing these makes me want another one!



MaryBel said:


> And then, the major find...Saw a girl carrying one and loved how it looked. I asked the SA and they had one more on the back, so she came home with me.
> Urbane bag in pebbled leather. I love she can be carried three ways, by the top handle, as a shoulder bag with the short strap and as a crossbody with long strap, which will work nicely for my pebbled borough that only has the little strap.



I love all the ways you can carry this bag! I'm happy they had another one. 

Congrats on another great haul!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I hate when rain ruins our plans to carry a gorgeous bag, but you still managed to find a gorgeous one to carry! Love the outfit too!


Me too, MaryBel.  I forget how much I enjoy these totes until I carry one.  Yep, I have more than one, lol.  The brown mono of today, the vanilla mono and the aqua saffiano color from this summer.  All on clearance.  Yay!



Twoboyz said:


> Great bag! But I see you came home with something very colorful!


Thanks!  I just can't resist Dillards clearance, lol.



Twoboyz said:


> That is the perfect color on you. Iove it. It's gorgeous!


Thank you!  Anything in this color family draws me in.  Strangely enough though, I don't have very many bags in this color.  Hmmm...



RuedeNesle said:


> It's practical, but very good looking! And I love it with your scarf!
> 
> I see why this is your favorite color, it looks so good on this bag! Congrats on finding the color you love at a great price!


 
Thank you, RuedeNesle!  This was definitely a good bag for a rainy day.  Rolls right off of it, lol.

This is my first Edie, because I've been resisting.  Just like I did with Phoebe for so long.  We'll see how I like her as I carry her, as to whether or not I get more in this style.  Especially since I do already have quite a few Phoebes.  I have a thing about multiples.....


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did get to stop at Dillards after work today. And this lovely lady came home with me for 30% off.
> 
> Coach Edie in Teal.
> 
> My favorite color.
> View attachment 2837462
> 
> View attachment 2837467
> View attachment 2837475
> 
> View attachment 2837477
> 
> View attachment 2837478
> 
> View attachment 2837477



Don't know how I missed this yesterday, the Teal
Edie looks great with your outfit
Great find.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run to the outlet.
> I ended up spending so much time (and money) at coach that decided to not even stop at Dooney.
> 
> Found these boxed zippy wallets for $30+tax, so I got 2 for presents, and then this little animal print wallet and pony scarf, which will probably go to my mom so she can use them with the black mini tanner I got her. Now I just need to find the matching mini umbrella. And also found this little black crossbody for my 13yo niece.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> I did get to stop at Dillards after work today. And this lovely lady came home with me for 30% off.
> 
> Coach Edie in Teal.
> 
> My favorite color.
> View attachment 2837462
> 
> View attachment 2837467
> View attachment 2837475
> 
> View attachment 2837477
> 
> View attachment 2837478
> 
> View attachment 2837477



Gorgeous stuff, ladies!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love all your new pretties! Congrats!  Zippy wallets are my favorite. My outlet never has good stuff.




Thanks!
They are my favorite too because I can put my cell phone inside. Mine does sometimes but it was the perfect timing. When I got there (like 5 minutes after opening) they did not have them but then like 40 min later a SA got them from the back and as she was walking towards the clearance section she saw me and showed them to me before she took them so I took the 2 she showed me (1 of each color). Then when I saw she put more on the clearance table, I grabbed 2 more.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Such great items and nice prices for gifts and gift boxes, good haul. FOS has never came in boxes.
> I did finally order the gray Preston from Coach FOS, they had the black like yours but trying not to buy anything I walked away and it sold out.  They also had 2 Grommet Caryles but I did not go near the sale, my goodness I can't catch a break.




Thanks Hopi! 
Congrats on the gray Preston, it's a really pretty one!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Great Coach haul MaryBel! Love this cute little bag! I'm glad they had one for you.


 
Thanks TB! 
I'm glad too they had another one.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> It's funny how that works!  I did that once, but I park near the Dooney store so I have to walk pass it on my way to the car.  I stopped for a second and stared in the window like I was fulfilling an obligation to at least look inside!
> 
> YAY! I'm happy you found a matching wallet and scarf to complete your mom's mini tanner set.  I hope you find the mini umbrella.  But at least we'll get to see more pics of what else you buy when you look for it!
> 
> 
> You're the one who started me looking for zippy wallets.  Remember when we met and you pulled out your Coach zippy?  I fell in love with it and had to get one.  Now I think I have two, but seeing these makes me want another one!
> 
> 
> I love all the ways you can carry this bag! I'm happy they had another one.
> 
> Congrats on another great haul!


 

I always park between the 2 stores, and normally, if I got something at coach, I stop and drop it in my car before going to Dooney but I knew that if I did that I will end up spending at least 10 min or so and then I would be late, so I went straight to the car and left. I also thought that if I don't see what they have, there was not a chance of getting tempted by something.


I hope I can get the matching umbrella for her. I told one of the SA to put one on hold and call me if they get more. Will have to be on the hunt for it. 


Yes, I remember, it was my navy/fuchsia color block one. I think it was the first one I got. I have gotten a few after that one  but I didn't have a black one and I didn't have a wallet for my black violet bags, so I was happy to find the zippy in this color.


I'm glad too! It is really a nice bag. When it debuted I was not sold on the design but when I saw it on the girl there, I was like 'OMG where are those, I want one'


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous stuff, ladies!


 
Thanks Sarah!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

We had DH's family holiday dinner tonight and of course Teal Edie got to make her debut. 

I wasn't able to get a mod shot, but I did get one of Edie with my sweater and scarf.  Perfect combo. 
View attachment 2838660


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We had DH's family holiday dinner tonight and of course Teal Edie got to make her debut.
> 
> I wasn't able to get a mod shot, but I did get one of Edie with my sweater and scarf.  Perfect combo.
> View attachment 2838660




So rich looking. Love that color combination! I am really loving that shade of real.  Hope your holiday celebration was nice.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> So rich looking. Love that color combination! I am really loving that shade of real.  Hope your holiday celebration was nice.


 
Thanks, Twoboyz!  It was a wonderful, noisy and fun family gathering.  My DH is the youngest of 4 siblings.  The other 3 each have kids, and their kids have kids as well.  We had 9 little ones running around. 

Christmas Eve and Christmas Day will be quieter gatherings at our house.  Finger food on Christmas Even and Gumbo on Christmas Day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Off to do some shopping with Red Grommet Selma and her fuzzy fob. 
View attachment 2838944

View attachment 2838945


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Off to do some shopping with Red Grommet Selma and her fuzzy fob.
> View attachment 2838944
> 
> View attachment 2838945



I am going to need a MK bag real soon cause of the pics and a pet fob.


----------



## hopi

Went back to Cora last night, it really holds plenty and so easy to carry without the strap, this a no matter what the weather leather bag,


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Went back to Cora last night, it really holds plenty and so easy to carry without the strap, this a no matter what the weather leather bag,




What a great picture! I love the color and the shimmer.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> I am going to need a MK bag real soon cause of the pics and a pet fob.




You do! I love my MK Selmas. This one was a killer find on bonanza.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks, Twoboyz!  It was a wonderful, noisy and fun family gathering.  My DH is the youngest of 4 siblings.  The other 3 each have kids, and their kids have kids as well.  We had 9 little ones running around.
> 
> Christmas Eve and Christmas Day will be quieter gatherings at our house.  Finger food on Christmas Even and Gumbo on Christmas Day.




That sounds really fun. Mmmm, I love gumbo!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Off to do some shopping with Red Grommet Selma and her fuzzy fob.
> View attachment 2838944
> 
> View attachment 2838945




Love that bag! The red is such a pretty shade. Especially love it with your scarf and phone case  hope you had a good time shopping. It was crazy out there today!


----------



## swags

Kate Spade Maryanne is one of my favorites.


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> Kate Spade Maryanne is one of my favorites.




Really cute!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We had DH's family holiday dinner tonight and of course Teal Edie got to make her debut.
> 
> I wasn't able to get a mod shot, but I did get one of Edie with my sweater and scarf.  Perfect combo.
> View attachment 2838660


 


Gorgeous! 
That scarf is perfect for Edie!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Off to do some shopping with Red Grommet Selma and her fuzzy fob.
> View attachment 2838944
> 
> View attachment 2838945


 
Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Went back to Cora last night, it really holds plenty and so easy to carry without the strap, this a no matter what the weather leather bag,




She's gorgeous hopi!
We were color twins today. I carried my poppy blaire tote in the same color since there was a chance for rain.


----------



## MaryBel

swags said:


> Kate Spade Maryanne is one of my favorites.




Love the quilt design on this bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Went back to Cora last night, it really holds plenty and so easy to carry without the strap, this a no matter what the weather leather bag,




I still love this bag so much!  I saw someone carrying it at DSW today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love that bag! The red is such a pretty shade. Especially love it with your scarf and phone case  hope you had a good time shopping. It was crazy out there today!


Thanks!  Believe it or not, lol, it wasn't too bad out there.  But then I didn't go to the mall.  Just to the new shopping center that had TJMaxx.  Didn't buy anything though.



MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> That scarf is perfect for Edie!


 Thanks!  I knew right away what scarf to put with my outfit.  My favorite color.



MaryBel said:


> Love it!


Thanks, MaryBel!  Not twins?  LOL....


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks, MaryBel!  Not twins?  LOL....




No 
Although I have a red grommet Grayson! She will be out for New Year's eve!


----------



## macde90

Fimpagebag said:


> Today it was my Patricia Nash Cognac  Forano Bucket Bag.


Lovely.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> No
> Although I have a red grommet Grayson! She will be out for New Year's eve!




Ohhh! I don't think I've seen one of those! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Went back to Cora last night, it really holds plenty and so easy to carry without the strap, this a no matter what the weather leather bag,



OMG I adore this!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is my Cornflower Saff Tote with my blue MK fuzzy fob. Perfect combo. 
View attachment 2840636

View attachment 2840637


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Went back to Cora last night, it really holds plenty and so easy to carry without the strap, this a no matter what the weather leather bag,



Cora, I adore her!

I love this bag Hopi! She looks like she's a perfect size for me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my Cornflower Saff Tote with my blue MK fuzzy fob. Perfect combo.
> View attachment 2840636
> 
> View attachment 2840637



Hi NAC!
I don't know where to begin! I love the bag, fob, and your blouse is beautiful and goes well with both!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my Cornflower Saff Tote with my blue MK fuzzy fob. Perfect combo.



Beautiful color! I love it with the top. That top is the perfect accessory for that gorgeous bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Looks like I'm going shopping today after all. My little sister asked for a girls day out, so who was I to refuse?

So I loaded up MK Fuschia Selma for a little pop of color.
View attachment 2842744

View attachment 2842745


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like I'm going shopping today after all. My little sister asked for a girls day out, so who was I to refuse?
> 
> So I loaded up MK Fuschia Selma for a little pop of color.
> View attachment 2842744
> 
> View attachment 2842745




Of course you have to go! If not, you'd violate both the "Big Sister" and "Girls Day Out" codes!

Selma looks bright, and beautiful!  I hope you and sister have/had a fun day!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like I'm going shopping today after all. My little sister asked for a girls day out, so who was I to refuse?
> 
> So I loaded up MK Fuschia Selma for a little pop of color.
> View attachment 2842744
> 
> View attachment 2842745


That's cute, love the pink!  I'm going to have to really check out the MK bags at Macy's.  I've been wanting one, but not sure which one yet, really like the Selma.  My son got me a Macy's gift card for Christmas and said it MUST be used toward a handbag.....LOL!  Oh, what pressure!  It will be my first MK if I go with that line, so a decision won't be easy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Had to share my Dillards clearance goodie at 50/30. $139 before tax. Yes please. 

MK Center Stripe Sutton in Black/Apple. 

Terrible in car photo until I can get a better one.  My picture makes the center stripe look yellow, but it really is apple green. 

View attachment 2842957


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like I'm going shopping today after all. My little sister asked for a girls day out, so who was I to refuse?
> 
> So I loaded up MK Fuschia Selma for a little pop of color.
> View attachment 2842744
> 
> View attachment 2842745



Love that color! Hope you and little sis had a great day shopping!



CatePNW said:


> That's cute, love the pink!  I'm going to have to really check out the MK bags at Macy's.  I've been wanting one, but not sure which one yet, really like the Selma.  *My son got me a Macy's gift card for Christmas and said it MUST be used toward a handbag.....LOL!  Oh, what pressure!*  It will be my first MK if I go with that line, so a decision won't be easy.



:giggles::lolots::giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Had to share my Dillards clearance goodie at 50/30. $139 before tax. Yes please.
> 
> MK Center Stripe Sutton in Black/Apple.
> 
> Terrible in car photo until I can get a better one.  My picture makes the center stripe look yellow, but it really is apple green.
> 
> View attachment 2842957



I love it!! Gorgeous! I can't wait to see it with the green showing.


----------



## duckiesforme

I just bought a brahmin nadine satchel from ebay in the color brick, does anyone have this purse? how does brahmin compare to dooney as far as quality? also, do brahmin handbags ever go on sale at the stores?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I love it!! Gorgeous! I can't wait to see it with the green showing.




I tried a picture with the flash and I think it looks about more like the apple green. Such a hard color to photograph. lol 
View attachment 2843927


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I tried a picture with the flash and I think it looks about more like the apple green. Such a hard color to photograph. lol
> View attachment 2843927




Beautiful combo of colors! I've been eyeing the MK Couture collection. &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful combo of colors! I've been eyeing the MK Couture collection. &#128563;&#128563;



Thanks!  MK does have nice bags. The collection runs the gamut of styles mi like that n


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> I just bought a brahmin nadine satchel from ebay in the color brick, does anyone have this purse? how does brahmin compare to dooney as far as quality? also, do brahmin handbags ever go on sale at the stores?




I bet it's gorgeous! I don't own any Brahmins, but have heard here on the forum that the quality is top of the line. They have beautiful lining, very soft. I think you can find them on sale at Macy's friends and family sale usually or other department stores that carry them. Hopefully come one can be of more help.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I tried a picture with the flash and I think it looks about more like the apple green. Such a hard color to photograph. lol
> View attachment 2843927




Gorgeous! Yes I can see more of the apple green in this one for sure. It's hard to photograph like the red. I love the green with the black. Such a beautiful contrast.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I tried a picture with the flash and I think it looks about more like the apple green. Such a hard color to photograph. lol
> View attachment 2843927



I think I see green because you said it, but it does photograph yellow. I bet it looks even more beautiful IRL with the apple green color!

Congrats!


----------



## Suzwhat

This is a Linden by Hobo.  I got it after I returned the GILI Milano hobos.  It is very well made of super soft leather.  It has become a favorite.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Off to meet my niece and her girls for lunch. Olive Carlyle is coming along for the ride. 
View attachment 2844436

View attachment 2844437

View attachment 2844438


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> This is a Linden by Hobo.  I got it after I returned the GILI Milano hobos.  It is very well made of super soft leather.  It has become a favorite.




That's a beautiful black bag. The leaker does look nice and the hardware looks substantial. I'm glad you found something to replace your GILIs.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Off to meet my niece and her girls for lunch. Olive Carlyle is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 2844436
> 
> View attachment 2844437
> 
> View attachment 2844438




Sounds like fun! Have a great time. I love the color of Olive Carlyle. She's a stunner. I also never noticed that the strap could be buckled in three places. I always thought it was just decorative. That's a nice feature.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> This is a Linden by Hobo.  I got it after I returned the GILI Milano hobos.  It is very well made of super soft leather.  It has become a favorite.




How did I miss this?! What a pretty bag! I love the color.q


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Off to meet my niece and her girls for lunch. Olive Carlyle is coming along for the ride.



WOW!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> That's a beautiful black bag. The leaker does look nice and the hardware looks substantial. I'm glad you found something to replace your GILIs.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> How did I miss this?! What a pretty bag! I love the color.q



Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Off to meet my niece and her girls for lunch. Olive Carlyle is coming along for the ride.




Gorgeous bag!!! That color is a beautiful neutral. Have fun with the girls today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous bag!!! That color is a beautiful neutral. Have fun with the girls today.




Thanks!!  This is one oft favorite bags. It was a great visit with my niece and her girls. They loved their hats. That made me happy, lol.


----------



## Suzwhat

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice bags, ladies!!



Thank you.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> WOW!  Just gorgeous!



Thank you! (for some reason I'm just now seeing this-sorry for the delay in answering)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> You and Phoebe look great! (Does your cell phone case always match the colors in your OOTD?  I never noticed that before!)
> 
> ETA: It does match your OOTD!  Just went back to your post of Carlyle (page 340) and you have a matching cell phone case.  I love it!  How have I been missing that?



Thanks, RN! I do have a thing for phone cases, lol. Especially if I can find them at a great price.


----------



## southernbelle82

here's my mk fav!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2846730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my mk fav!



Love the color and shape of this bag. I bet it's a pure pleasure to have it riding next to you as the passenger. It seems very easy to just slip in your hand and get out whatever you need.


----------



## southernbelle82

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the color and shape of this bag. I bet it's a pure pleasure to have it riding next to you as the passenger. It seems very easy to just slip in your hand and get out whatever you need.




I do love it, but I'm still a simple Dooney girl at heart! I just love how classic and timeless Dooney is as comparison to mk being a bit more trendy.


----------



## southernbelle82

Thanks girls! Love me some raspberry!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2846730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my mk fav!




Love!  If yours is Fuschia, then we're twins!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Phoebe!!




Thanks!!!  Me too!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out today with Lacquer Blue Phoebe
> View attachment 2846587
> 
> View attachment 2846588
> 
> View attachment 2846589
> 
> View attachment 2846590




I love that vibrant color! It looks great either that beautiful green sweater. Like RN mentioned, I often miss the matching cell phone case because I'm so focused on how nicely you've paired your bag with your outfit, but I have noticed it a couple times. I love today's choice. It's really cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2846730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my mk fav!




Wow! That's a gorgeous color! Yes, I would say this has to make you happy to see his next to you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today MK Hamilton Traveler in Luggage gets to come out and play. 
View attachment 2847630

View attachment 2847631


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today MK Hamilton Traveler in Luggage gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 2847630
> 
> View attachment 2847631



Love!   I considered that bag, but decided it was too similar to my cognac Candace.  Sigh.  I wish I could have found it in the wine or navy color.


----------



## hopi

Suzwhat said:


> This is a Linden by Hobo.  I got it after I returned the GILI Milano hobos.  It is very well made of super soft leather.  It has become a favorite.



Nice bag, pretty color, so many Gili's had to be returned. Lisa did a good job with the steal but Q always goes wrong when "its specially made for the QVC customer."


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today MK Hamilton Traveler in Luggage gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 2847630
> 
> View attachment 2847631


Nice!  Do you take the shoulder strap off?  I hope I can find a MK bag at Macy's soon.  I haven't been shopping since I got my gift card, but will be patient for something that excites me and still a good price.


----------



## CatePNW

I changed into my Coach mixed media Preston satchel yesterday.  Lots of room in this bag, but not as easy to unzip as the Dooney zip zips, it's softer leather and larger so it gives as you try to pull the zipper.  Not that bad, but still bothers me a bit.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Had to share my Dillards clearance goodie at 50/30. $139 before tax. Yes please.
> 
> MK Center Stripe Sutton in Black/Apple.
> 
> Terrible in car photo until I can get a better one.  My picture makes the center stripe look yellow, but it really is apple green.
> 
> View attachment 2842957





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Off to meet my niece and her girls for lunch. Olive Carlyle is coming along for the ride.
> View attachment 2844436
> 
> View attachment 2844437
> 
> View attachment 2844438



NAC

Stunning bags as usual!! The MK is coming across as yellow on my computer, I understand,  I can never get the color right with my camera on anything



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out today with Lacquer Blue Phoebe
> View attachment 2846587
> 
> View attachment 2846588
> 
> View attachment 2846589
> 
> View attachment 2846590





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today MK Hamilton Traveler in Luggage gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 2847630
> 
> View attachment 2847631


----------



## southernbelle82

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today MK Hamilton Traveler in Luggage gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 2847630
> 
> View attachment 2847631




I love seeing all you purses!!! And I love your outfits too!!!


----------



## hopi

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2846730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my mk fav!



Belle
Love pink, and it is so pretty with the gold lock I can see why she's your fav


----------



## hopi

CatePNW said:


> I changed into my Coach mixed media Preston satchel yesterday.  Lots of room in this bag, but not as easy to unzip as the Dooney zip zips, it's softer leather and larger so it gives as you try to pull the zipper.  Not that bad, but still bothers me a bit.
> 
> View attachment 2847878



Cate
Had this bag in my cart and let it go, sorry I did when seeing it on you
You look great!


----------



## MaryBel

Love all the bags! 


Sorry for the consolidated email but I've been so busy that I'm way behind reading all the threads and it will take a long time to reply to each post individually.


I haven't changed a lot since carrying my sherry blair tote since I've been so busy I've been barely out. I switched one day to my coach grommet duffle in brick but then it rained again so I switched to my red Arcadia tote. As promised, I changed today into my MKors Grayson grommet satchel in red. Here she is


ETA: The wallet is the same color but because of the flash it looks different.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> I changed into my Coach mixed media Preston satchel yesterday.  Lots of room in this bag, but not as easy to unzip as the Dooney zip zips, it's softer leather and larger so it gives as you try to pull the zipper.  Not that bad, but still bothers me a bit.
> 
> View attachment 2847878



Cute bag, Cate.  Try the waxed paper trick on the zipper.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I think I see green because you said it, but it does photograph yellow. I bet it looks even more beautiful IRL with the apple green color!
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thanks!  I've wanted to try out this style in MK, but not at FP, lol.  So I waited to see if any went on clearnce, and I was lucky and got it for 30/30 clearance.  Made me happy.

This is a very hard color to capture in pictures, but it really is more of a yellow/green - almost a chartruse.  



Twoboyz said:


> Sounds like fun! Have a great time. I love the color of Olive Carlyle. She's a stunner. I also never noticed that the strap could be buckled in three places. I always thought it was just decorative. That's a nice feature.


 
Thanks, we had a fun lunch!  The Olive Carlyle caught my eye as soon as it was released, but again, I wasn't paying FP.  I was lucky and caught it for a ridiculous clearance price at Dillards last year.

I noticed that about the straps too.  I adjusted the straps on the black/gold Carlyle I got, but this one seems to be okay.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> WOW!  Just gorgeous!


Thank you!



MiaBorsa said:


> Nice bags, ladies!!


Thanks!



Twoboyz said:


> I love that vibrant color! It looks great either that beautiful green sweater. Like RN mentioned, I often miss the matching cell phone case because I'm so focused on how nicely you've paired your bag with your outfit, but I have noticed it a couple times. I love today's choice. It's really cute!


 
Thank you! I do seem to have a thing for cute phone cases and like to change them out sometimes too.  I don't have very many now - we upgraded our phones at the end of the summer, so I'm still trying to find cases for good prices.

I did find a really cute symmetry otterbox in an aqua floral.  I am totally in love with this case and my stay in it for awhile.  It's a one piece otterbox, but looks like the traditional two piece.  And it doesn't seem to be as plastic as the traditional.  I dropped my phone with the commuter case on it and the case broke.  I dont' think this one would break as easily.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love!   I considered that bag, but decided it was too similar to my cognac Candace.  Sigh.  I wish I could have found it in the wine or navy color.


Thanks! I love the MK Luggage color.  I have the medium Cognac Candace, but still had to have this one.  The MK is a bit smaller.  Candace was a TJMaxx find, and I already have the smaller cognac Candace, but couldn't get the medium out of my head, so I scooped her up when I found her.  I may have even squealed a bit when I saw her in TJMaxx.  LOL.



CatePNW said:


> Nice!  Do you take the shoulder strap off?  I hope I can find a MK bag at Macy's soon.  I haven't been shopping since I got my gift card, but will be patient for something that excites me and still a good price.


Thanks! Except for the Flos and Bristols, for some reason I generally take the long straps off my bags.  

I can't wait to see what you find.  



hopi said:


> NAC
> 
> Stunning bags as usual!! The MK is coming across as yellow on my computer, I understand,  I can never get the color right with my camera on anything


 
Thanks, hopi! I have the same problem when I try to take pictures of my Tourmaline Molly.  It always comes out bluer than it is IRL. 




southernbelle82 said:


> I love seeing all you purses!!! And I love your outfits too!!!


Thank you so much!  I have fun picking out bags and outfits.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> I changed into my Coach mixed media Preston satchel yesterday.  Lots of room in this bag, but not as easy to unzip as the Dooney zip zips, it's softer leather and larger so it gives as you try to pull the zipper.  Not that bad, but still bothers me a bit.
> 
> View attachment 2847878


Preston looks great on you.  I really like my Prestons when I need more room than the Zip Zip Satchels.



MaryBel said:


> Love all the bags!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the consolidated email but I've been so busy that I'm way behind reading all the threads and it will take a long time to reply to each post individually.
> 
> 
> I haven't changed a lot since carrying my sherry blair tote since I've been so busy I've been barely out. I switched one day to my coach grommet duffle in brick but then it rained again so I switched to my red Arcadia tote. As promised, I changed today into my MKors Grayson grommet satchel in red. Here she is
> 
> 
> ETA: The wallet is the same color but because of the flash it looks different.


 
LOVE the MK Gromet Grayson.  I don't think I've seen that one before.  I fairly new to MK as well as Dooney.  Before that, it was all Coach.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> Love all the bags!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the consolidated email but I've been so busy that I'm way behind reading all the threads and it will take a long time to reply to each post individually.
> 
> 
> I haven't changed a lot since carrying my sherry blair tote since I've been so busy I've been barely out. I switched one day to my coach grommet duffle in brick but then it rained again so I switched to my red Arcadia tote. As promised, I changed today into my MKors Grayson grommet satchel in red. Here she is
> 
> 
> ETA: The wallet is the same color but because of the flash it looks different.



Lovely! Is the grommet a heavy bag to carry? I saw some reviews on a similar Marc Jacobs bag I've been eyeing but there were complaints of it being heavy.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today MK Hamilton Traveler in Luggage gets to come out and play.
> View attachment 2847630
> 
> View attachment 2847631




Such a great color that luggage. It looks great on you


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I changed into my Coach mixed media Preston satchel yesterday.  Lots of room in this bag, but not as easy to unzip as the Dooney zip zips, it's softer leather and larger so it gives as you try to pull the zipper.  Not that bad, but still bothers me a bit.
> 
> View attachment 2847878




Looks great on you Cate and your outfit looks great with it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Love all the bags!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the consolidated email but I've been so busy that I'm way behind reading all the threads and it will take a long time to reply to each post individually.
> 
> 
> I haven't changed a lot since carrying my sherry blair tote since I've been so busy I've been barely out. I switched one day to my coach grommet duffle in brick but then it rained again so I switched to my red Arcadia tote. As promised, I changed today into my MKors Grayson grommet satchel in red. Here she is
> 
> 
> ETA: The wallet is the same color but because of the flash it looks different.




So cute and edgy at the same time! I can sympathize. I've been so busy too, with family in town so I'm trying to catch up as well. I hope things calm down for you soon.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOVE the MK Gromet Grayson.  I don't think I've seen that one before.  I fairly new to MK as well as Dooney.  Before that, it was all Coach.




Thanks GF!
You probably haven't seen it because it's about 2 yrs old, maybe more. I think they had graysons, hamiltons and little wristlets with the grommets when they released those.



Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely! Is the grommet a heavy bag to carry? I saw some reviews on a similar Marc Jacobs bag I've been eyeing but there were complaints of it being heavy.




Thanks Glitter!
This one is not heavy, the leather is kind of thin (you know, compared to dooney's leather), so when it's empty it completely looses its shape, so it's not heavy at all.  



Twoboyz said:


> So cute and edgy at the same time! I can sympathize. I've been so busy too, with family in town so I'm trying to catch up as well. I hope things calm down for you soon.


 
Thanks TB!
That's what I like about her, the edginess but still kind of elegant.


I too hope work calms down soon. They are driving me crazy. Today I had to work a little bit, not much but I had to get up at 4am to check some things, I went back to bed at 6am but had trouble falling asleep. I got up a little bit after 10am and I'm still tired.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Love all the bags!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the consolidated email but I've been so busy that I'm way behind reading all the threads and it will take a long time to reply to each post individually.
> 
> 
> I haven't changed a lot since carrying my sherry blair tote since I've been so busy I've been barely out. I switched one day to my coach grommet duffle in brick but then it rained again so I switched to my red Arcadia tote. As promised, I changed today into my MKors Grayson grommet satchel in red. Here she is
> 
> 
> ETA: The wallet is the same color but because of the flash it looks different.



Happy New Year MB! 

When I was looking for a bigger satchel a few weeks ago I saw this bag on ebay and was very tempted to get her!  Now that I see yours I wish I hadn't passed on her!  

She's beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Such a great color that luggage. It looks great on you


 
Thank you!  I believe I like the Hamilton Traveler in the leather better than the Hamiltons in the Saffiano.  If I could, I'd get the Traveler in all the colors I could find, lol. But I won't.  Maybe.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy New Year MB!
> 
> When I was looking for a bigger satchel a few weeks ago I saw this bag on ebay and was very tempted to get her!  Now that I see yours I wish I hadn't passed on her!
> 
> She's beautiful!


 
Happy new year GF!
This is a really nice bag but I wonder how well it will wear. I think I saw pics on ebay and some were missing some grommets. I think I will carry mine on special occasions to prevent this. I think she's staying out just for this weekend and then I'll change out of it on Monday.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Happy new year GF!
> This is a really nice bag but I wonder how well it will wear.* I think I saw pics on ebay and some were missing some grommets.* I think I will carry mine on special occasions to prevent this. I think she's staying out just for this weekend and then I'll change out of it on Monday.




That's a good point.  And I wouldn't want to save it just for special occasions because they're too few and far between.   It's so beautiful though, it's hard not to be tempted by it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Did a little closet diving and NS Gunmetal Saff Tote gets to come out and play. I even pulled out my pink chucks to go with my sweater. Love my chucks. 
View attachment 2849114

View attachment 2849116

View attachment 2849118

View attachment 2849121


----------



## MiaBorsa

The gunmetal looks great with pink!   Cute Chucks!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little closet diving and NS Gunmetal Saff Tote gets to come out and play. I even pulled out my pink chucks to go with my sweater. Love my chucks.
> View attachment 2849114
> 
> View attachment 2849116
> 
> View attachment 2849118
> 
> View attachment 2849121




Twins, well, kin of, I have the E/W version.
Love the outfit and OMG the shoes, love them, so fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little closet diving and NS Gunmetal Saff Tote gets to come out and play. I even pulled out my pink chucks to go with my sweater. Love my chucks.
> View attachment 2849114
> 
> View attachment 2849116
> 
> View attachment 2849118
> 
> View attachment 2849121




The whole outfit is so cute, especially the shoes! Live the bag with be charm too


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little closet diving and NS Gunmetal Saff Tote gets to come out and play. I even pulled out my *pink chucks *to go with my sweater. Love my chucks.
> View attachment 2849114
> 
> View attachment 2849116
> 
> View attachment 2849118
> 
> View attachment 2849121



So unexpected NAC!!!! 
Love the unexpected

This bag is so pretty.
Had this bag in the Bronze and sent it back because for once a bag seemed to big for me and *only* because it was to deep,  Felt I would be fishing to try and find stuff and have a line a people waiting behind me tapping their feet and making that tsk sound.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gonna be on the road all day tomorrow. It's our 28th anniversary and we are spending it on the coast, which is always fun. Supposed to be a nasty day, so I've loaded up a very easy care bag that can handle the weather. 

MK Black Mono Jet Set Tote
View attachment 2849505


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I was out catching some post-holiday sales. Brought one of my favorite bags, a Goyard St. Louis. 

Love, love this bag.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> G*onna be on the road all day tomorrow. It's our 28th anniversary and we are spending it on the coast, which is always fun. Supposed to be a nasty day, so I've loaded up a very easy care bag that can handle the weather.
> *
> MK Black Mono Jet Set Tote
> View attachment 2849505



How romantic and sweet, the weather people get it wrong more often than right so hoping you have a great day and the weather is of no significance. 
Happy Anniversary
Beautiful Tote - love a bag that can do it all!!.


----------



## hopi

Glitter_pixie said:


> I was out catching some post-holiday sales. Brought one of my favorite bags, a Goyard St. Louis.
> 
> Love, love this bag.
> View attachment 2849507



Beautiful


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gonna be on the road all day tomorrow. It's our 28th anniversary and we are spending it on the coast, which is always fun. Supposed to be a nasty day, so I've loaded up a very easy care bag that can handle the weather.
> 
> MK Black Mono Jet Set Tote
> View attachment 2849505


 
Happy Anniversary GF!
I hope you and your DH have an awesome day! Hopefully the day behaves and it's a nice day!
Love the MK tote!


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I was out catching some post-holiday sales. Brought one of my favorite bags, a Goyard St. Louis.
> 
> Love, love this bag.
> View attachment 2849507


 
What a pretty tote, love the pattern!
I've never heard of this brand. Need to do some research


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little closet diving and NS Gunmetal Saff Tote gets to come out and play. I even pulled out my pink chucks to go with my sweater. Love my chucks.
> View attachment 2849114
> 
> View attachment 2849116
> 
> View attachment 2849118
> 
> View attachment 2849121


Gorgeous bag, and gunmetal is one of my fav colors!  Looks great on you and your pink Chucks are so cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

My Longchamp Totes are my favorite "rainy day" bags, especially love the light weight and they are water proof!  Carrying my large LM Metal Limited Edition in gold today.  :rain:


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I was out catching some post-holiday sales. Brought one of my favorite bags, a Goyard St. Louis.
> 
> Love, love this bag.
> View attachment 2849507


Lovely Goyard tote!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little closet diving and NS Gunmetal Saff Tote gets to come out and play. I even pulled out my pink chucks to go with my sweater. Love my chucks.
> View attachment 2849114
> 
> View attachment 2849116
> 
> View attachment 2849118
> 
> View attachment 2849121



I really like the gunmetal color. Your bag has a great textured look. The pink flower charm is a perfect touch to just soften the overall look. Longchamp is having its US sales, and I saw one in this color but it was sold out:shame:

And LOVE the pink Chucks! I got a pair of the red and like to wear them with blue jeans and a red bag. My DH thinks they're too red but I say no way!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gonna be on the road all day tomorrow. It's our 28th anniversary and we are spending it on the coast, which is always fun. Supposed to be a nasty day, so I've loaded up a very easy care bag that can handle the weather.
> 
> MK Black Mono Jet Set Tote
> View attachment 2849505



Happy Anniversary! I hope you have a wonderful time.

Don't you just love having an easy to go to bag that can handle anything? I have lots of bags that I have to watch the weather beforehand to make sure they don't get ruined. Of course I have those inclement weather bags, too, and your sweet MK reminds me of my first DB tote.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

hopi said:


> Beautiful



Thank you, Hopi!



MaryBel said:


> What a pretty tote, love the pattern!
> I've never heard of this brand. Need to do some research



Thanks so much! Goyard is seductive...a classic look that's older than LV. There is a Goyard section in tPF.



cheidel said:


> My Longchamp Totes are my favorite "rainy day" bags, especially love the light weight and they are water proof!  Carrying my large LM Metal Limited Edition in gold today.  :rain:



I saw this bag in the LC section and absolutely love it! I was at the Longchamp boutique today trying to catch some of its sales and was hoping to find this one. I'll just have to admire (and drool) over yours.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> The gunmetal looks great with pink!   Cute Chucks!


 Thank you!  I love pink and gray together, so this was a no brainer for me, lol. 



MaryBel said:


> Twins, well, kin of, I have the E/W version.
> Love the outfit and OMG the shoes, love them, so fun!


 Thanks!! Ha!  I knew we'd be twins in some way, lol!  I do love my chucks, but I don't get to wear them as much as I'd like.  Can't wear them to work.



Twoboyz said:


> The whole outfit is so cute, especially the shoes! Live the bag with be charm too


 Thank you! I think I love to do contrasting colors more than anything else.



hopi said:


> So unexpected NAC!!!!
> Love the unexpected
> 
> This bag is so pretty.
> Had this bag in the Bronze and sent it back because for once a bag seemed to big for me and *only* because it was to deep,  Felt I would be fishing to try and find stuff and have a line a people waiting behind me tapping their feet and making that tsk sound.


 
Thank you!!  Most people don't expect a middle aged woman to wear chucks, lol.  I have a whole shelf of them in my closet in all different colors.  I especially love my aqua chucks. 

I have a **cough** few **cough** Saff totes and love them all. I just haven't carried them much lately - which I am going to try to remedy this year - I bet yours was stunning in the bronze.  Normally I go for the EW version, but this was an unexpected TJMaxx find and she was not staying in the store.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> How romantic and sweet, the weather people get it wrong more often than right so hoping you have a great day and the weather is of no significance.
> Happy Anniversary
> Beautiful Tote - love a bag that can do it all!!.


 Thank you!!  I carried this bag when we were on vacation during the summer and it was so eay to carry.



MaryBel said:


> Happy Anniversary GF!
> I hope you and your DH have an awesome day! Hopefully the day behaves and it's a nice day!
> Love the MK tote!


 Thank you!  I'm hoping the heavier rain holds off until later in the day. I will get to stop at an outlet that has MK and Coach, but I have zero expectations of anything good to be had.  But I will look anyway.  Maybe I'll find a cute fob.  Although, those have even been scarce at the outlet lately, too. 



cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag, and gunmetal is one of my fav colors!  Looks great on you and your pink Chucks are so cute!!!


Thank you!  I love my chucks, too.  Such fun!



Glitter_pixie said:


> I really like the gunmetal color. Your bag has a great textured look. The pink flower charm is a perfect touch to just soften the overall look. Longchamp is having its US sales, and I saw one in this color but it was sold out:shame:
> 
> And LOVE the pink Chucks! I got a pair of the red and like to wear them with blue jeans and a red bag. My DH thinks they're too red but I say no way!


Thanks!  I bet the red chucks looked awesome with jeans.  I don't have that color - but I think I will be on the look out for them now, lol.  Great idea. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Happy Anniversary! I hope you have a wonderful time.
> 
> Don't you just love having an easy to go to bag that can handle anything? I have lots of bags that I have to watch the weather beforehand to make sure they don't get ruined. Of course I have those inclement weather bags, too, and your sweet MK reminds me of my first DB tote.


 Thanks!  I love having the easy care bags as well - I don't have to baby them so much and I can still carry a great looking bag. I love that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> I was out catching some post-holiday sales. Brought one of my favorite bags, a Goyard St. Louis.
> 
> Love, love this bag.
> View attachment 2849507


How pretty!  Love the pattern!



cheidel said:


> My Longchamp Totes are my favorite "rainy day" bags, especially love the light weight and they are water proof!  Carrying my large LM Metal Limited Edition in gold today.  :rain:


 Very pretty!  Love the color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gonna be on the road all day tomorrow. It's our 28th anniversary and we are spending it on the coast, which is always fun. Supposed to be a nasty day, so I've loaded up a very easy care bag that can handle the weather.
> 
> MK Black Mono Jet Set Tote
> View attachment 2849505




Didn't think I'd get a chance, but I did. Here's a couple of mod shots. 
View attachment 2849978

View attachment 2849980


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *I have a **cough** few **cough** Saff totes and love them all*. I just haven't carried them much lately - which I am going to try to remedy this year - I bet yours was stunning in the bronze.  Normally I go for the EW version, but this was an unexpected TJMaxx find and she was not staying in the store.



 won't ask what few means

My first Saff was E/W and a perfect size,
and the bronze was stunning never carried it, got an amazing price on FOS
and do regret sending her back.
My resolve is not to buy or keep any bags that have cause me concern about losing stuff or have trouble getting in and out, that's why I can't get a Lolo as pretty as she is I would have people in line and of course take a corner to fast and have everything on the car floor.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Glitter_pixie said:


> I was out catching some post-holiday sales. Brought one of my favorite bags, a Goyard St. Louis.
> 
> Love, love this bag.
> View attachment 2849507



Nice!  She looks perfect for shopping.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> My Longchamp Totes are my favorite "rainy day" bags, especially love the light weight and they are water proof!  Carrying my large LM Metal Limited Edition in gold today.  :rain:



You need something black on that gold!!   Very pretty bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Didn't think I'd get a chance, but I did. Here's a couple of mod shots.
> View attachment 2849978
> 
> View attachment 2849980



Looks great!   Happy Anniversary and have fun today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, I stuffed wonky Carlyle and she straightened out, though I'm still pissed that Macy's is so careless with shipping.    Here she is...







And the Carlyle family...


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I stuffed wonky Carlyle and she straightened out, though I'm still pissed that Macy's is so careless with shipping.    Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Carlyle family...


 
She's so pretty. Congrats!


Telling self: I don't like it, I don't like it!
Good news, as I'm writing this, the fedex truck just drove by and will stop on the way back, it has my coach bag (ellis tote in the metallic color) and will keep me distracted from this one.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I stuffed wonky Carlyle and she straightened out, though I'm still pissed that Macy's is so careless with shipping.    Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Carlyle family...




Love this bag
great picture
Are you going to keep the siggie?


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Love this bag
> great picture
> Are you going to keep the siggie?



Yeah, I'm keeping her.     I really like the way the bag is done with leather on the sides.  It's lightweight and a good shoulder drop...and only $160 or so.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty. Congrats!
> 
> 
> Telling self: I don't like it, I don't like it!
> Good news, as I'm writing this, the fedex truck just drove by and will stop on the way back, it has my coach bag (ellis tote in the metallic color) and will keep me distracted from this one.



  I hope your new bag is a keeper.  I was just looking at the Carlyle hangtags again and wondering WHY the red one doesn't have the horse and carriage.  Does your red have a different tag?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope your new bag is a keeper.  I was just looking at the Carlyle hangtags again and wondering WHY the red one doesn't have the horse and carriage.  Does your red have a different tag?




She's a keeper, tags are removed and she's loaded and ready to go out for lunch.


My red one has the same plain tag as yours, no horse and carriage either. 
I don't know why they did that, I like the other hangtags better.


Here's my tote


----------



## MiaBorsa

I like your new tote; glad she arrived OK.   I'm loading up my marine saddlebag to carry to the mall.  I got a pair of navy loafers that go great with that bag.   Have fun at lunch!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I like your new tote; glad she arrived OK.   I'm loading up my marine saddlebag to carry to the mall.  I got a pair of navy loafers that go great with that bag.   Have fun at lunch!


 
Thanks! 
The saddle bag is a perfect bag to take to the mall and I'm sure it would look awesome with the navy loafers. Thanks, you too have fun at the Mall!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I stuffed wonky Carlyle and she straightened out, though I'm still pissed that Macy's is so careless with shipping.    Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Carlyle family...




Sigh.....I want the red one. That's on my wish list....


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gonna be on the road all day tomorrow. It's our 28th anniversary and we are spending it on the coast, which is always fun. Supposed to be a nasty day, so I've loaded up a very easy care bag that can handle the weather.
> 
> MK Black Mono Jet Set Tote
> View attachment 2849505




Happy Anniversary to you and your DH! I hope you have a wonderful time. The bag is a great choice for an iffy weather day.  have fun!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you, Hopi!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! Goyard is seductive...a classic look that's older than LV. There is a Goyard section in tPF.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this bag in the LC section and absolutely love it! I was at the Longchamp boutique today trying to catch some of its sales and was hoping to find this one. I'll just have to admire (and drool) over yours.


Hopefully you will find it on sale!  I do love it, and now considering it in black.  Longchamp bags definitely hold up in any kind of weather....which makes them so care free!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I was out catching some post-holiday sales. Brought one of my favorite bags, a Goyard St. Louis.
> 
> Love, love this bag.
> View attachment 2849507




What a fun pattern! I hope you found some great deals!


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> How pretty!  Love the pattern!
> 
> 
> Very pretty!  Love the color!


Thank you!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> My Longchamp Totes are my favorite "rainy day" bags, especially love the light weight and they are water proof!  Carrying my large LM Metal Limited Edition in gold today.  :rain:




I love the metallic! It's so gorgeous.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> You need something black on that gold!!   Very pretty bag.


Thanks, you are correct, I think I have a black and gold scarf somewhere.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I stuffed wonky Carlyle and she straightened out, though I'm still pissed that Macy's is so careless with shipping.    Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Carlyle family...


Gorgeous collection, lovely color choices!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> I love the metallic! It's so gorgeous.


Thanks TB!  Happy New Year!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> The saddle bag is a perfect bag to take to the mall and I'm sure it would look awesome with the navy loafers. Thanks, you too have fun at the Mall!



It really was perfect to carry today; it's kind of heavy but very balanced on the shoulder.  Usually I get a pain in my shoulder while shopping but today I didn't!   YAY.  






I'm still reeling from having a gold earring repaired ("bunny ears" broke off the clasp) and FIVE watch batteries replaced...YIKES.       I think I'll start buying throw-away watches; it will be cheaper.   

I also bought 2 new bras while Macy's sale is on.  I would rather go to the dentist than try on bras!!   UGH.   I did find some deals in Macy's but no handbags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sigh.....I want the red one. That's on my wish list....


And I still want the olive gray or whatever it's called.     I almost caved on the SAS, but I think I'm done with Carlyles now.


----------



## seton

MaryBel said:


> What a pretty tote, love the pattern!
> I've never heard of this brand. Need to do some research



As pixie mentioned, there is a Goyard forum here. What she did not mention however is that their CS is notorious for being poor. Especially incredible considering the prices they charges for their stuff.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Didn't think I'd get a chance, but I did. Here's a couple of mod shots.
> View attachment 2849978
> 
> View attachment 2849980




You look great!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I stuffed wonky Carlyle and she straightened out, though I'm still pissed that Macy's is so careless with shipping.    Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Carlyle family...




I love the siggy! I really love the contrast of the dark and light. I think it's striking. I'm glad you're keeping it and I'm glad she straightened out for you.  it's a beautiful trio.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> won't ask what few means
> 
> My first Saff was E/W and a perfect size,
> and the bronze was stunning never carried it, got an amazing price on FOS
> and do regret sending her back.
> My resolve is not to buy or keep any bags that have cause me concern about losing stuff or have trouble getting in and out, that's why I can't get a Lolo as pretty as she is I would have people in line and of course take a corner to fast and have everything on the car floor.


That's a good policy to have.  For the amount of money bags cost, if it's not love, you don't want to keep it. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Looks great!   Happy Anniversary and have fun today.


 Thanks!  We had a great outing.  But then we always have fun hanging out together.  Thanks goodness!  After 28 years, I sure hope so, lol.



Twoboyz said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and your DH! I hope you have a wonderful time. The bag is a great choice for an iffy weather day.  have fun!


Thanks!  It was off and on rain all day, so this bag worked out perfectly.  



Twoboyz said:


> You look great!


Thank you!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> She's a keeper, tags are removed and she's loaded and ready to go out for lunch.
> 
> 
> My red one has the same plain tag as yours, no horse and carriage either.
> I don't know why they did that, I like the other hangtags better.
> 
> 
> Here's my tote


Love the metallic tote!! So pretty!



MiaBorsa said:


> It really was perfect to carry today; it's kind of heavy but very balanced on the shoulder.  Usually I get a pain in my shoulder while shopping but today I didn't!   YAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still reeling from having a gold earring repaired ("bunny ears" broke off the clasp) and FIVE watch batteries replaced...YIKES.       I think I'll start buying throw-away watches; it will be cheaper.
> 
> I also bought 2 new bras while Macy's sale is on.  I would rather go to the dentist than try on bras!!   UGH.   I did find some deals in Macy's but no handbags.


 
Love the bag and shoes.  Yikes on the gold earring repair cost.  That would be sticker shock for sure!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I love the siggy! I really love the contrast of the dark and light. I think it's striking. I'm glad you're keeping it and I'm glad she straightened out for you.  it's a beautiful trio.


 Thanks, TB.  I know a lot of people hate siggy bags, but I actually like them.   




NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love the bag and shoes.  Yikes on the gold earring repair cost.  That would be sticker shock for sure!


  Thanks, NAC. The watch batteries were a bigger shock than the earring repair!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> It really was perfect to carry today; it's kind of heavy but very balanced on the shoulder.  Usually I get a pain in my shoulder while shopping but today I didn't!   YAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still reeling from having a gold earring repaired ("bunny ears" broke off the clasp) and FIVE watch batteries replaced...YIKES.       I think I'll start buying throw-away watches; it will be cheaper.
> 
> I also bought 2 new bras while Macy's sale is on. * I would rather go to the dentist *than try on bras!!   UGH.   I did find some deals in Macy's but no handbags.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I stuffed wonky Carlyle and she straightened out, though I'm still pissed that Macy's is so careless with shipping.    Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Carlyle family...



I only have two Coach in my bag family. These are divine! Really like the monogram.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> What a fun pattern! I hope you found some great deals!



Thanks! I did some power shopping on Friday (boy did I ever) for the last of the holiday season sales. What can I say? It was a difficult year, and I really just wanted to treat myself.

I did snatch up jeans from Delia's going out of business sale. (Feel so bad for all the SAs.) Got some jewelry from Henri Bendel sales for myself and for future Christmas gifts. Got a lovely wallet and bag from Longchamp sales and another bag not on sale. 

And finally, I bought two dream bags from NM (not on sale). Will post photos of all these goodies when there's blue sky and better ambient lighting in my bedroom.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! I did some power shopping on Friday (boy did I ever) for the last of the holiday season sales. What can I say? It was a difficult year, and I really just wanted to treat myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I did snatch up jeans from Delia's going out of business sale. (Feel so bad for all the SAs.) Got some jewelry from Henri Bendel sales for myself and for future Christmas gifts. Got a lovely wallet and bag from Longchamp sales and another bag not on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I bought two dream bags from NM (not on sale). Will post photos of all these goodies when there's blue sky and better ambient lighting in my bedroom.




That sounds so fun. Glad to hear you treated yourself! I can't wait to see your goodies.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Enjoying my red Longchamp Pliage, small long handled tote.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Glitter_pixie said:


> I only have two Coach in my bag family. These are divine! Really like the monogram.


  Thanks!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Enjoying my red Longchamp Pliage, small long handled tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2852165


  Nice; I like the longer straps on that one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got the Coach Grommet Borough today from the SAS.   She's kind of heavy, but gorgeous in an "edgy" way.   






And my Borough Family... Grommet in tan, black glove leather, and earth glove leather.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the Coach Grommet Borough today from the SAS.   She's kind of heavy, but gorgeous in an "edgy" way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Borough Family... Grommet in tan, black glove leather, and earth glove leather.


 


OMG, she's so gorgeous! Love it! Congrats!
Love the trio!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Enjoying my red Longchamp Pliage, small long handled tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2852165




Really pretty! I'm really loving red lately.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the Coach Grommet Borough today from the SAS.   She's kind of heavy, but gorgeous in an "edgy" way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Borough Family... Grommet in tan, black glove leather, and earth glove leather.




That's really the perfect mix of edgy meets classic. It's beautiful! I love the family


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> OMG, she's so gorgeous! Love it! Congrats!
> Love the trio!


 Thanks, MB!   I have been trying to buy bags that are unlike anything I already have...and she certainly is!!      She was still a little pricey so I have to decide if she's worth the price to me.     I'm thinking she is.  




Twoboyz said:


> That's really the perfect mix of edgy meets classic. It's beautiful! I love the family


  Thanks, TB.  She's a little outside my comfort zone, but I think she's a beaut.


----------



## alansgail

This is one shot of my pre-loved LV Cabas Mezzo. I love this comfortable tote for so many reasons. It's been discontinued so she's pre-loved but in good condition and is the perfect size for everyday....for me at least. I love the fact that it has a gorgeous zipper on the top to keep everything inside and some organizational pockets inside as well.............here she is


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> As pixie mentioned, there is a Goyard forum here. What she did not mention however is that their CS is notorious for being poor. Especially incredible considering the prices they charges for their stuff.



I never mentioned it because it's not been the case for me. I've never had to deal directly with Goyard but yes, I've read the bad reviews. A pity and a shame, considering what lovely bags they produce.

I've bought my bags from Barneys and Bergdorf Goodman (NYC). My experience with these Goyard SAs has always been positive.

Good customer service should be expected, whether or not a bag is expensive, right?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the Coach Grommet Borough today from the SAS.   She's kind of heavy, but gorgeous in an "edgy" way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Borough Family... Grommet in tan, black glove leather, and earth glove leather.



Really like the grommet. Not only is this bag lovely, the grommets make it so interesting. I have an Alexander Wang bucket bag with studs, which is "edgy" and heavy but I love it. Whenever I wear that bag, I'll don on my studded Frye boots.

Love your photo.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Really pretty! I'm really loving red lately.



Thank you! Me, too. I _think_ it was Bloomingdales that had an ad about how RED is the in-color this year.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

alansgail said:


> This is one shot of my pre-loved LV Cabas Mezzo. I love this comfortable tote for so many reasons. It's been discontinued so she's pre-loved but in good condition and is the perfect size for everyday....for me at least. I love the fact that it has a gorgeous zipper on the top to keep everything inside and some organizational pockets inside as well.............here she is



Oh, yum! Love her beautiful handles that look like sweet honey straps. What a wonderful LV. I have new and pre-loved Louies and there is just something about a pre-loved. It's been "broken in" and ready to be loved and used without fear. I baby my new LVs but the preloved ones go everywhere...

Enjoy!


----------



## alansgail

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh, yum! Love her beautiful handles that look like sweet honey straps. What a wonderful LV. I have new and pre-loved Louies and there is just something about a pre-loved. It's been "broken in" and ready to be loved and used without fear. I baby my new LVs but the preloved ones go everywhere...
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks so much Glitter! I do love my pre-loved bags, no matter the label. For me it's all about the style and the condition of the bag.....I could care less if it's brand new or previously loved by someone else.
I can honestly say that I've never babied any bag I've ever had...life's too short for that


----------



## MiaBorsa

Glitter_pixie said:


> Really like the grommet. Not only is this bag lovely, the grommets make it so interesting. I have an Alexander Wang bucket bag with studs, which is "edgy" and heavy but I love it. Whenever I wear that bag, I'll don on my studded Frye boots.
> 
> Love your photo.



Thanks, GP!   I love Frye boots!    My daughter has confiscated my original harness 12Rs that are older than she is.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today my lovely Soft Borough in Black gets to come out and play. I love the leather on this bag. Sigh....
View attachment 2852931

View attachment 2852932


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> Enjoying my red Longchamp Pliage, small long handled tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2852165


What a pretty bag!  I love everything about this one!



MiaBorsa said:


> I got the Coach Grommet Borough today from the SAS.   She's kind of heavy, but gorgeous in an "edgy" way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Borough Family... Grommet in tan, black glove leather, and earth glove leather.


 Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my chin.  Absolutely LOVE your grommet Borough!!  I love everything about this bag.  Well, except for the price that is, lol.  Congrats!!  (Twins on the black - in fact, I have mine loaded up for today).




alansgail said:


> This is one shot of my pre-loved LV Cabas Mezzo. I love this comfortable tote for so many reasons. It's been discontinued so she's pre-loved but in good condition and is the perfect size for everyday....for me at least. I love the fact that it has a gorgeous zipper on the top to keep everything inside and some organizational pockets inside as well.............here she is


Very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my chin.  Absolutely LOVE your grommet Borough!!  I love everything about this bag.  Well, except for the price that is, lol.  Congrats!!  (Twins on the black - in fact, I have mine loaded up for today).


  Thanks, girl.  I love the grommet, too...but I am having a hard time with the price.  She was $500 after 40% off...cringe.   I have sort of a mental "glass ceiling" for what I'm willing to pay for a bag, and she's bumping it pretty hard.     (Plus I know with Coach at some point it will be clearanced and sent to the outlets and FOS for $39.99 which will infuriate me once again. :censor  I bought her with some of my Christmas money from my MIL, so she didn't actually cost me anything...is that a fair rationalization???   

I love your black...I should be ashamed to admit that the tags are still on my black one; she hasn't been carried yet!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MB!   I have been trying to buy bags that are unlike anything I already have...and she certainly is!!    *  She was still a little pricey so I have to decide if she's worth the price to me*.   *  I'm thinking she is.*


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.  I love the grommet, too...but I am having a hard time with the price.  She was $500 after 40% off...cringe.*   I have sort of a mental "glass ceiling" for what I'm willing to pay for a bag, and she's bumping it pretty hard.*    (*Plus I know with Coach at some point it will be clearanced and sent to the outlets and FOS for $39.99 which will infuriate me once again*. :censor  I bought her with some of my Christmas money from my MIL, so she didn't actually cost me anything...is that a fair rationalization???
> 
> I love your black...I should be ashamed to admit that the tags are still on my black one; she hasn't been carried yet!


 
I know what you mean, I too have the same idea on what's the max I'll be willing to spend on bag. Funny enough it seems my taste keeps evolving to the more expensive ones and not that my max has raised but I've gone above it several times. It used to be on the 300ish range, but when you have to have the bag, what 300s? I did that last year (I think it was last year) when the croco/ostrich Amelias were on FOS and at some outlets. Was never able to get it on FOS since she was available after I got locked and then I found one at the outlet, but it was not 300s like on FOS, it was just 50% of the $1000. I really wanted it so I got it. At the end I did not pay as much since I returned a bag and 2 wallets I had gotten at FOS so I only paid the difference but at the end, it still was $500 plus tax. I knew it could eventually be on clearance but they were so difficult to find that I decided I rather pay the bit more and don't risk not ever finding it again. 


I think she's worth it. If it makes your heart happy, it is!


ETA: btw, you are not alone, not only my soft borough in black but all my other boroughs are still new with tags


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I know what you mean, I too have the same idea on what's the max I'll be willing to spend on bag. Funny enough it seems my taste keeps evolving to the more expensive ones and not that my max has raised but I've gone above it several times. It used to be on the 300ish range, but when you have to have the bag, what 300s? I did that last year (I think it was last year) when the croco/ostrich Amelias were on FOS and at some outlets. Was never able to get it on FOS since she was available after I got locked and then I found one at the outlet, but it was not 300s like on FOS, it was just 50% of the $1000. I really wanted it so I got it. At the end I did not pay as much since I returned a bag and 2 wallets I had gotten at FOS so I only paid the difference but at the end, it still was $500 plus tax. I knew it could eventually be on clearance but they were so difficult to find that I decided I rather pay the bit more and don't risk not ever finding it again.
> 
> I think she's worth it. If it makes your heart happy, it is!
> 
> ETA: btw, you are not alone, not only my soft borough in black but all my other boroughs are still new with tags


    Well, I have carried my earth soft Borough, but not the black one.   

I know what you mean about going beyond the "unofficial limit" for certain bags; I have done that a few times as well.    I will probably keep the bag because she's unique...and I do like things that are different.  I loaded her up with my stuff (which is minimal) and she is quite hefty, so I know she won't be used much.  SIGH.  Of course, none of them are used much, so there you have it.  

I sincerely wish I could get a grip and lose my obsession with handbags; it's not like I don't have enough to last several lifetimes already.  When I consider the investment I have in them, it's a little daunting.     I'd also like to stop buying WALLETS, OMG.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Loving this little Longchamp in teal.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.  I love the grommet, too...but I am having a hard time with the price.  She was $500 after 40% off...cringe.   I have sort of a mental "glass ceiling" for what I'm willing to pay for a bag, and she's bumping it pretty hard.     (Plus I know with Coach at some point it will be clearanced and sent to the outlets and FOS for $39.99 which will infuriate me once again. :censor  I bought her with some of my Christmas money from my MIL, so she didn't actually cost me anything...is that a fair rationalization???
> 
> I love your black...I should be ashamed to admit that the tags are still on my black one; she hasn't been carried yet!



Funny you should say this, Coach has further reduced some of the bags on the SAS, and yours is now $455!  If you keep her, you should ask for an adjustment.  

She is absolutely beautiful though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Funny you should say this, Coach has further reduced some of the bags on the SAS, and yours is now $455!  If you keep her, you should ask for an adjustment.
> 
> She is absolutely beautiful though.


 Thanks, Rosie...but that's what I paid.  (The $39 sales tax pushed it to just under $500.     Stoopid taxes. )


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Rosie...but that's what I paid.  (The $39 sales tax pushed it to just under $500.     Stoopid taxes. )



Oh sorry, so no money saved there 

$500 is sort of my limit too; the only time I ever spent that much was when I got the Coach Fleur de Lis duffle, and that was at half price!  Couldn't pass it up though.  

I love your new bag; I'd keep it, its beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today my lovely Soft Borough in Black gets to come out and play. I love the leather on this bag. Sigh....
> View attachment 2852931
> 
> View attachment 2852932



It's so gorgeous! I love it with your outfit too.  It's the perfect accessory.


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> This is one shot of my pre-loved LV Cabas Mezzo. I love this comfortable tote for so many reasons. It's been discontinued so she's pre-loved but in good condition and is the perfect size for everyday....for me at least. I love the fact that it has a gorgeous zipper on the top to keep everything inside and some organizational pockets inside as well.............here she is



Gorgeous and great picture! It just comes to life on my computer screen.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Loving this little Longchamp in teal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853371



Love the color. It's such a pretty teal.  I have never tried a Longchamp, but I have almost purchased a couple Dooney nylon totes in teal.  Its looks like a very similar color


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I have carried my earth soft Borough, but not the black one.
> 
> I know what you mean about going beyond the "unofficial limit" for certain bags; I have done that a few times as well.    I will probably keep the bag because she's unique...and I do like things that are different.  I loaded her up with my stuff (which is minimal) and she is quite hefty, so I know she won't be used much.  SIGH.  Of course, none of them are used much, so there you have it.
> 
> *I sincerely wish I could get a grip and lose my obsession with handbags; it's not like I don't have enough to last several lifetimes already.  When I consider the investment I have in them, it's a little daunting.     I'd also like to stop buying WALLETS, OMG*.


 

I'm feeling the same way! I'm going to try to limit my new bag acquisition as much as possible. I'm still waiting to see if I'll get what I ordered from the Dillard's new year's sale and a couple of bags I ordered from Macy's just in case I didn't get the Dillard's ones, but after that, no plans to get any new ones. I'm trying to resist going to the outlet and to Macy's to avoid temptation. Good thing the sales online are pretty much done, so less temptation there. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Cranberry Phoebe. 
View attachment 2853899

View attachment 2853901


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> It's so gorgeous! I love it with your outfit too.  It's the perfect accessory.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.  I love the grommet, too...but I am having a hard time with the price.  She was $500 after 40% off...cringe.   I have sort of a mental "glass ceiling" for what I'm willing to pay for a bag, and she's bumping it pretty hard.     (Plus I know with Coach at some point it will be clearanced and sent to the outlets and FOS for $39.99 which will infuriate me once again. :censor  I bought her with some of my Christmas money from my MIL, so she didn't actually cost me anything...is that a fair rationalization???
> 
> I love your black...I should be ashamed to admit that the tags are still on my black one; she hasn't been carried yet!


Yeah....I don't think I could do the $500 price tag, no matter how much I love the grommets.  But I do have the black duffle with grommets and the mini duffle with grommets in Olive.  I think I will let that satisfy my grommets urge.  Oh, and a couple of MK Selmas with grommets. 


I like your rationalization though.  But if the price keeps bugging you, and this is just me, return her and get something else. I think it's all about comfort level, and that's different for everyone.  


I was no help at all, lol. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I have carried my earth soft Borough, but not the black one.
> 
> I know what you mean about going beyond the "unofficial limit" for certain bags; I have done that a few times as well.    I will probably keep the bag because she's unique...and I do like things that are different.  I loaded her up with my stuff (which is minimal) and she is quite hefty, so I know she won't be used much.  SIGH.  Of course, none of them are used much, so there you have it.
> 
> *I sincerely wish I could get a grip and lose my obsession with handbags; it's not like I don't have enough to last several lifetimes already.  When I consider the investment I have in them, it's a little daunting.     I'd also like to stop buying WALLETS, OMG.  *


 
I'm with you on this ^^^  I have more bags than I could possibly ever need for the rest of my life.  I don't make new years resolutions, but I have set my goal for the year, to slow way down on my bag acquisitions, which means staying out of Dillards.  My SA's will be very sad to hear about this, lol.  I didn't even go to Dillards on the 1st to avoid temptation.  And the chaos.  My coach and MK outlets suck, so no temptations there.  The closest Dooney outlet is 5 hours away, and I've never done phone orders, so I'm pretty safe there, too.  


My SIL (and shopping buddy) and I are planning a road trip to the outlet that has Dooney, MK, and Coach, but that's not for a couple of months. 


I hope I'm able to stick to this, but my plan is to shop my closet and work my way through my bags.  If I carry it and don't love it, I'm getting rid of it. Fingers crossed I can stick to that, lol.


----------



## lvgoddess

alansgail said:


> This is one shot of my pre-loved LV Cabas Mezzo. I love this comfortable tote for so many reasons. It's been discontinued so she's pre-loved but in good condition and is the perfect size for everyday....for me at least. I love the fact that it has a gorgeous zipper on the top to keep everything inside and some organizational pockets inside as well.............here she is



She's pretty&#128527; I love LV.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm feeling the same way! I'm going to try to limit my new bag acquisition as much as possible. I'm still waiting to see if I'll get what I ordered from the Dillard's new year's sale and a couple of bags I ordered from Macy's just in case I didn't get the Dillard's ones, but after that, no plans to get any new ones. I'm trying to resist going to the outlet and to Macy's to avoid temptation. Good thing the sales online are pretty much done, so less temptation there. We'll see how this goes.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm with you on this ^^^  I have more bags than I could possibly ever need for the rest of my life.  I don't make new years resolutions, but I have set my goal for the year, to slow way down on my bag acquisitions, which means staying out of Dillards.  My SA's will be very sad to hear about this, lol.  I didn't even go to Dillards on the 1st to avoid temptation.  And the chaos.  My coach and MK outlets suck, so no temptations there.  The closest Dooney outlet is 5 hours away, and I've never done phone orders, so I'm pretty safe there, too.
> 
> My SIL (and shopping buddy) and I are planning a road trip to the outlet that has Dooney, MK, and Coach, but that's not for a couple of months.
> 
> I hope I'm able to stick to this, but my plan is to shop my closet and work my way through my bags.  If I carry it and don't love it, I'm getting rid of it. Fingers crossed I can stick to that, lol.



Sounds like several of us are feeling the same way, so hopefully we can shop our closets for a while!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yeah....I don't think I could do the $500 price tag, no matter how much I love the grommets.  But I do have the black duffle with grommets and the mini duffle with grommets in Olive.  I think I will let that satisfy my grommets urge.  Oh, and a couple of MK Selmas with grommets.
> 
> I like your rationalization though.  But if the price keeps bugging you, and this is just me, return her and get something else. I think it's all about comfort level, and that's different for everyone.
> 
> I was no help at all, lol.


  Thanks for your input; of course you helped!  I'm still thinking it over; I have a while to decide about the bag.   I wish they would reduce the price again on the SAS.  

I don't have any other grommet bags, so maybe I "need" this one.     I bought the brick grommet Carlyle but it came with a big wrinkle  in the leather right through the grommets and I ended up returning it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Cranberry Phoebe.
> View attachment 2853899
> 
> View attachment 2853901



Love it.  Phoebe is still one of my favorites.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Cranberry Phoebe.
> View attachment 2853899
> 
> View attachment 2853901




She's gorgeous! Makes me want a phoebe in this color. 
I had the chance to buy it once (it would have been my first leather phoebe at the time) but I couldn't decide between the small and the regular, was not sold on how any of the 2 looked on me, so I got neither. Then after I got a few more fabric phoebes, my perception of how the leather ones looked on me changed and now I have both sizes on leather. Good thing I have a N/S Madeline in Cranberry so satisfy the urge for this color.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Sounds like several of us are feeling the same way, so hopefully we can shop our closets for a while!!


 
I think we need a thread for this! Maybe we should list if we have any specific items that you would break the ban for so we can keep on track and be good. And we can post how we shopped the closet that day.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I think we need a thread for this! Maybe we should list if we have any specific items that you would break the ban for so we can keep on track and be good. And we can post how we shopped the closet that day.



Sounds good.  We used to have a "closet diving" thread, but we may need a ban thread instead.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Sounds good.  We used to have a "closet diving" thread, but we may need a ban thread instead.




Maybe a 'On a ban and shopping the closet thread'


----------



## lvgoddess

MaryBel said:


> Maybe a 'On a ban and shopping the closet thread'



Sounds great. It will be like a rediscovery thread. What fun&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I think we need a thread for this! Maybe we should list if we have any specific items that you would break the ban for so we can keep on track and be good. And we can post how we shopped the closet that day.




Or maybe an "I Didn't Buy It!" Thread where we can post our stories of our victories where we almost pulled that trigger or made that purchase but we didn't, and what stopped us.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Cranberry Phoebe.
> View attachment 2853899
> 
> View attachment 2853901




Ooohhh such a pretty color. I love it with your Jean jacket and scarf.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is MK Center Stripe Sutton
With Flash:
View attachment 2854942

View attachment 2854945


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is MK Center Stripe Sutton
> With Flash:
> View attachment 2854942
> 
> View attachment 2854945




Great pop of color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhh such a pretty color. I love it with your Jean jacket and scarf.


Thanks!  I love pulling out a bag and falling in love with it all over again.  I need to do that more often.



Twoboyz said:


> Great pop of color!


Thank you!  As much as I love this apple green color, it's hard to match with other  greens.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is CB Preston. 
View attachment 2856120

View attachment 2856121


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is CB Preston.
> View attachment 2856120
> 
> View attachment 2856121



Happy Friday!

I love Preston!  

I hope you have a good day!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is CB Preston.
> View attachment 2856120
> 
> View attachment 2856121



Beautiful! Love that color blocking.  It looks great with your outfit. Happy Friday.


----------



## Scooch

Ganservoort Michael Kors tote! Found it today at TJ Maxx!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> Ganservoort Michael Kors tote! Found it today at TJ Maxx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857439




Beeeautiful looking bag. It looks casual but dressy at the same time. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Scooch

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beeeautiful looking bag. It looks casual but dressy at the same time. If that makes any sense.




Thank you! That's a great description of it. This bag has been haunting me for a long time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scooch said:


> Ganservoort Michael Kors tote! Found it today at TJ Maxx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857439




Love your MK tote!  I never get that lucky at TJ Maxx.

Congrats on a beautiful find!


----------



## Suzwhat

Teal Coach I bought at Las Vegas airport during a too long layover.


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Ganservoort Michael Kors tote! Found it today at TJ Maxx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857439




Love it! I almost bought this bag at the MK outlet but it was still too much. I love the belting. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Teal Coach I bought at Las Vegas airport during a too long layover.




Gorgeous! Now that's my kind of gift shop!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! Now that's my kind of gift shop!



Thanks TB!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Teal Coach I bought at Las Vegas airport during a too long layover.




I love your layover bag! We were delayed almost 5 hours the last time we flew out of McCarran.  Something like this would have made me a lot happier than the $10 food voucher United gave us. 

Beautiful!


----------



## Suzwhat

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your layover bag! We were delayed almost 5 hours the last time we flew out of McCarran.  Something like this would have made me a lot happier than the $10 food voucher United gave us.
> 
> Beautiful!



I totally agree RuedeNesle!  Thanks!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I carried this lovely Longchamp today running out to do some errands.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Scooch said:


> Ganservoort Michael Kors tote! Found it today at TJ Maxx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857439



I saw this at my local TJ Maxx. I have one little Michael Kors bag and it's plain and fun to carry into work. I'm not a big fan of the MK logo, but I have to say this bag is VERY cute IRL. I think it's a great bag! Good choice


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Suzwhat said:


> Teal Coach I bought at Las Vegas airport during a too long layover.



When I first read your post, I thought you wrote, "a too long hangover!" 

That is a b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l, lovely bag. Looks so squeezable and soft with that cool texture!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried this lovely Longchamp today running out to do some errands.
> View attachment 2857921
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857922




That's a gorgeous Pop of red! I love it


----------



## Suzwhat

Glitter_pixie said:


> When I first read your post, I thought you wrote, "a too long hangover!"
> 
> That is a b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l, lovely bag. Looks so squeezable and soft with that cool texture!



Ha ha.  There MIGHT have been some drinking involved!  Thanks for the compliments!

The Longchamp bag you posted above is beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried this lovely Longchamp today running out to do some errands.
> View attachment 2857921
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857922




  I love Longchamp and I love RED!  It looks perfect for a day of running errands.  I've seen pics of some of your other bags in various forums and I'm really loving your collection!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

We need groceries so that means I have to leave the house, lol. 

MK zip top tote in vanilla mono gets an outing. 
View attachment 2858477

View attachment 2858478


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We need groceries so that means I have to leave the house, lol.
> 
> MK zip top tote in vanilla mono gets an outing.
> View attachment 2858477
> 
> View attachment 2858478



Classic beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We need groceries so that means I have to leave the house, lol.
> 
> MK zip top tote in vanilla mono gets an outing.
> View attachment 2858477
> 
> View attachment 2858478




Grocery shopping is more fun when you're carrying a beautiful tote! Don't know what I'm preparing for dinner tonight but I see a trip to the store in my future too! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We need groceries so that means I have to leave the house, lol.
> 
> MK zip top tote in vanilla mono gets an outing.
> View attachment 2858477
> 
> View attachment 2858478




So pretty! I hope shopping was fun. I did a little...or maybe a lot today myself.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> I love Preston!
> 
> I hope you have a good day!


Thanks!  Me too!  Friday is always a good day - almost the weekend!





Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! Love that color blocking.  It looks great with your outfit. Happy Friday.


Thanks!  Yay for Friday!



Suzwhat said:


> Classic beauty!


Thank you!



RuedeNesle said:


> Grocery shopping is more fun when you're carrying a beautiful tote! Don't know what I'm preparing for dinner tonight but I see a trip to the store in my future too!
> Enjoy!


I agree - something pretty to look at.



Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I hope shopping was fun. I did a little...or maybe a lot today myself.


Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scooch said:


> Ganservoort Michael Kors tote! Found it today at TJ Maxx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857439


 Ohhh, me likey!!  I really like the shape of this one.  Congrats on a great find!




Suzwhat said:


> Teal Coach I bought at Las Vegas airport during a too long layover.


Love Phoebe in Teal!  Congrats!



Glitter_pixie said:


> I carried this lovely Longchamp today running out to do some errands.
> View attachment 2857921
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857922


So pretty!  I think I'm going to have to look into these bags.....


----------



## Scooch

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ohhh, me likey!!  I really like the shape of this one.  Congrats on a great find!
> 
> 
> 
> Love Phoebe in Teal!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> So pretty!  I think I'm going to have to look into these bags.....




Thank you! I've been after this bag for a long time. Couldn't believe it when I saw it at TJ MAXX


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> That's a gorgeous Pop of red! I love it



TBz, thank you! I've never really been much of a red bag kinda of girl but am totally loving them this season. 



Suzwhat said:


> Ha ha.  There MIGHT have been some drinking involved!  Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> The Longchamp bag you posted above is beautiful!



Thank you so much Suz! It's such a snuggly hot-blooded looker! 



RuedeNesle said:


> I love Longchamp and I love RED!  It looks perfect for a day of running errands.  I've seen pics of some of your other bags in various forums and I'm really loving your collection!



Thank you, RuedeN, I only recently became a fan of LC. I don't understand how I missed out on their lovely and diverse bags. So glad you're enjoying my other bags, too. One of these days, I'd really like to put together some photos of my entire collection.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!  I think I'm going to have to look into these bags.....



Thanks, NAC! Be warned...they are like potato chips!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We need groceries so that means I have to leave the house, lol.
> 
> MK zip top tote in vanilla mono gets an outing.
> View attachment 2858477
> 
> View attachment 2858478



NAC, you're killing me! You always look GREAT, even when you're just running to get groceries.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Olive Carlyle getting the love today. 
View attachment 2860726

View attachment 2860728


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Olive Carlyle getting the love today.
> View attachment 2860726
> 
> View attachment 2860728



Carlyle looks great with your outfit!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Olive Carlyle getting the love today.
> View attachment 2860726
> 
> View attachment 2860728




I think I can tell that this is one of your favorites. It looks great with your outfit.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Olive Carlyle getting the love today.
> View attachment 2860726
> 
> View attachment 2860728


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the Coach Grommet Borough today from the SAS.   She's kind of heavy, but gorgeous in an "edgy" way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Borough Family... Grommet in tan, black glove leather, and earth glove leather.



WOW
Where's Lisa when you need a lot of high end, monied, Madison avenue adjectives.
Your mini collection is stunning
and pictures are amazing.

Obviously I have alot of catching up to do.
Had to spend 12 hours at the airport
and when we got on the plane
 ooze came down the window
and half the folks smelled of liquor 
and the little boy was screaming he didn't want to die
and the man was yelling at the older women to shut up 
but not the drunk 20 something girl
and the runway looked like total ice
and the girl next to me said it had to be the worst flight ever
I told her it would only be the worst flight  if we didn't get to AZ safely.
 it has taken a while for me to talk about it.
Made a bunch of new friends and my sister told me not to invite them to Christmas dinner.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Made a bunch of new friends and my sister told me not to invite them to Christmas dinner.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Olive Carlyle getting the love today.
> View attachment 2860726
> 
> View attachment 2860728




Love Miss Carlyle! She's beautiful..


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> WOW
> Where's Lisa when you need a lot of high end, monied, Madison avenue adjectives.
> Your mini collection is stunning
> and pictures are amazing.
> 
> Obviously I have alot of catching up to do.
> Had to spend 12 hours at the airport
> and when we got on the plane
> ooze came down the window
> and half the folks smelled of liquor
> and the little boy was screaming he didn't want to die
> and the man was yelling at the older women to shut up
> but not the drunk 20 something girl
> and the runway looked like total ice
> and the girl next to me said it had to be the worst flight ever
> I told her it would only be the worst flight  if we didn't get to AZ safely.
> it has taken a while for me to talk about it.
> Made a bunch of new friends and my sister told me not to invite them to Christmas dinner.




OMG Hopi! I'm sorry you had such a horrible flight, but your poetic rendition of it kind of cracked me up. I hope you'll someday be at a place where you can laugh about it. Glad you made it safely


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> OMG Hopi! I'm sorry you had such a horrible flight, but your poetic rendition of it kind of cracked me up. I hope you'll someday be at a place where you can laugh about it. Glad you made it safely



Thanks TB, 
The flight was actually Thursday and this is the first I can talk of it. Think they call it post traumatic stress. 
It actually got worse before we took off. Ross's younger brother stepped on the plane after we all boarded and said he was going to fly us after he had been trapped in Detroit for 8 hours and it was his first day back at work. I was totally confused. Then he stepped in the cockpit and someone said something to him. He marched all the way to the back of the plane and stood there for several minutes leaving the cockpit door opened (totally breaking with protocol safety). Went back to the front and started the saftey speech, realized he was a flight attendant and the pilot probably reprimanded him. I was in a full blown sweat, stood up and thought I did not sign up for this and was going to tell them to get me off of this plane. And then Ross said everyone has to be seated. I figured if he could man up I should sit down.  Took my coat and scarf off and started praying. TB, know you have  been in white outs and 35 degree below zero weather and winds and see the streets go bad in less than an hour , you understand Chicago weather well. 
When my youngest son was driving me to the airport he said Mom I have never seen someone so upset about leaving such bad weather(schools had been closed for 2 days). I do adore him though.
I do have to say that the Chicago skycabs at Southwest are amazing, they stand outside they whole time to help people get their luggage in. 
Wondering if I can sell my home from Az


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Thanks TB,
> 
> The flight was actually Thursday and this is the first I can talk of it. Think they call it post traumatic stress.
> 
> It actually got worse before we took off. Ross's younger brother stepped on the plane after we all boarded and said he was going to fly us after he had been trapped in Detroit for 8 hours and it was his first day back at work. I was totally confused. Then he stepped in the cockpit and someone said something to him. He marched all the way to the back of the plane and stood there for several minutes leaving the cockpit door opened (totally breaking with protocol safety). Went back to the front and started the saftey speech, realized he was a flight attendant and the pilot probably reprimanded him. I was in a full blown sweat, stood up and thought I did not sign up for this and was going to tell them to get me off of this plane. And then Ross said everyone has to be seated. I figured if he could man up I should sit down.  Took my coat and scarf off and started praying. TB, know you have  been in white outs and 35 degree below zero weather and winds and see the streets go bad in less than an hour , you understand Chicago weather well.
> 
> When my youngest son was driving me to the airport he said Mom I have never seen someone so upset about leaving such bad weather(schools had been closed for 2 days). I do adore him though.
> 
> I do have to say that the Chicago skycabs at Southwest are amazing, they stand outside they whole time to help people get their luggage in.
> 
> Wondering if I can sell my home from Az




That really does sound like a nightmare. I'm glad you made it and are enjoying your vacation. That was some nasty weather we had and you were leaving at the opportune time in hindsight. I can totally relate.  We have friends in Tempe and have visited many times, not for a few years though. I love it there.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> WOW
> Where's Lisa when you need a lot of high end, monied, Madison avenue adjectives.
> Your mini collection is stunning
> and pictures are amazing.
> 
> Obviously I have alot of catching up to do.
> Had to spend 12 hours at the airport
> and when we got on the plane
> ooze came down the window
> and half the folks smelled of liquor
> and the little boy was screaming he didn't want to die
> and the man was yelling at the older women to shut up
> but not the drunk 20 something girl
> and the runway looked like total ice
> and the girl next to me said it had to be the worst flight ever
> I told her it would only be the worst flight  if we didn't get to AZ safely.
> it has taken a while for me to talk about it.
> Made a bunch of new friends and my sister told me not to invite them to Christmas dinner.




Read your other reply to TB.  Sending hugs...

I'm so happy you made it safely!  Have a wonderful vacation! (And I believe you can sell your home from AZ! )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> NAC, you're killing me! You always look GREAT, even when you're just running to get groceries.


Thank you - so sweet!  Nothing fancy - just jeans, tshirt and sweater.  



RuedeNesle said:


> Carlyle looks great with your outfit!


Thanks!  I did like how she looked again the pattern of the vest.



Twoboyz said:


> I think I can tell that this is one of your favorites. It looks great with your outfit.


 Thanks!  I do love my Carlyles.  If I ever come across the red one on clearance, I just may add that one to the family, lol. 



hopi said:


>


I feel the same way, lol.  I love the color of the leather with the gunmetal hardware.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Love Miss Carlyle! She's beautiful..


Thanks!  I'm pretty crazy about ther too. To me, this is one bag that looks great on the shoulder and sitting waiting to go somewhere, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Thanks TB,
> The flight was actually Thursday and this is the first I can talk of it. Think they call it post traumatic stress.
> It actually got worse before we took off. Ross's younger brother stepped on the plane after we all boarded and said he was going to fly us after he had been trapped in Detroit for 8 hours and it was his first day back at work. I was totally confused. Then he stepped in the cockpit and someone said something to him. He marched all the way to the back of the plane and stood there for several minutes leaving the cockpit door opened (totally breaking with protocol safety). Went back to the front and started the saftey speech, realized he was a flight attendant and the pilot probably reprimanded him. I was in a full blown sweat, stood up and thought I did not sign up for this and was going to tell them to get me off of this plane. And then Ross said everyone has to be seated. I figured if he could man up I should sit down.  Took my coat and scarf off and started praying. TB, know you have  been in white outs and 35 degree below zero weather and winds and see the streets go bad in less than an hour , you understand Chicago weather well.
> When my youngest son was driving me to the airport he said Mom I have never seen someone so upset about leaving such bad weather(schools had been closed for 2 days). I do adore him though.
> I do have to say that the Chicago skycabs at Southwest are amazing, they stand outside they whole time to help people get their luggage in.
> Wondering if I can sell my home from Az


 
Oh my goodness!  That sounds quite traumatic.  So glad you made it safely.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is the lovely Ocelot Kimberely. 
View attachment 2862739

View attachment 2862740


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is the lovely Ocelot Kimberely.
> View attachment 2862739
> 
> View attachment 2862740



First time  seeing Kimberly in Ocelot & love it.
It goes perfect with your eternity scarf - great look!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is the lovely Ocelot Kimberely.
> View attachment 2862739
> 
> View attachment 2862740



LOVE!      I missed the Coach ocelot from that Madison collection.  

Yesterday I received this Kate Spade "Maise" but she's too small and I have her packed up to return.  (She's a little smaller than the Dooney zipzip.)   I could deal with her size but the straps won't lay down flat so that was the deal breaker.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!      I missed the Coach ocelot from that Madison collection.
> 
> Yesterday I received this Kate Spade "Maise" but she's too small and I have her packed up to return.  (She's a little smaller than the Dooney zipzip.)   I could deal with her size but the straps won't lay down flat so that was the deal breaker.



She is a cutie!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is the lovely Ocelot Kimberely.
> View attachment 2862739
> 
> View attachment 2862740



That's just a pretty bag.....


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!      I missed the Coach ocelot from that Madison collection.
> 
> Yesterday I received this Kate Spade "Maise" but she's too small and I have her packed up to return.  (She's a little smaller than the Dooney zipzip.)   I could deal with her size but the straps won't lay down flat so that was the deal breaker.



So cute! Too bad she had a few faults. I love the pattern.


----------



## hopi

Excuse Rory and me for looking so slouchy.  We are catching some rays. It's only 68 and was 37 last night. I am not complaining, in fact it looks like Rory is smiling


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Excuse Rory and me for looking so slouchy.  We are catching some rays. It's only 68 and was 37 last night. I am not complaining,* in fact it looks like Rory is smiling
> *



  It really does look like Rory is smiling! This is another bag I should have gotten when I had the chance.  

Enjoy the weather!  It's only 53 here today.  And I'm not complaining either!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is the lovely Ocelot Kimberely.
> View attachment 2862739
> 
> View attachment 2862740




I love the bag, OOTD, and the cell phone case!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!      I missed the Coach ocelot from that Madison collection.
> 
> Yesterday I received this Kate Spade "Maise" but she's too small and I have her packed up to return.  (She's a little smaller than the Dooney zipzip.)   I could deal with her size but the straps won't lay down flat so that was the deal breaker.



She's pretty Sarah!  I'm sorry it didn't work out.  Next!!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

hopi said:


> Thanks TB,
> The flight was actually Thursday and this is the first I can talk of it. Think they call it post traumatic stress.
> It actually got worse before we took off. Ross's younger brother stepped on the plane after we all boarded and said he was going to fly us after he had been trapped in Detroit for 8 hours and it was his first day back at work. I was totally confused. Then he stepped in the cockpit and someone said something to him. He marched all the way to the back of the plane and stood there for several minutes leaving the cockpit door opened (totally breaking with protocol safety). Went back to the front and started the saftey speech, realized he was a flight attendant and the pilot probably reprimanded him. I was in a full blown sweat, stood up and thought I did not sign up for this and was going to tell them to get me off of this plane. And then Ross said everyone has to be seated. I figured if he could man up I should sit down.  Took my coat and scarf off and started praying. TB, know you have  been in white outs and 35 degree below zero weather and winds and see the streets go bad in less than an hour , you understand Chicago weather well.
> When my youngest son was driving me to the airport he said Mom I have never seen someone so upset about leaving such bad weather(schools had been closed for 2 days). I do adore him though.
> I do have to say that the Chicago skycabs at Southwest are amazing, they stand outside they whole time to help people get their luggage in.
> Wondering if I can sell my home from Az



I grew up in a Chicago suburb, 5 miles from O'Hare airport. I went back there in 2011 in December and spent a couple of days downtown. I'll never forget how I walked down Michigan Ave, wearing layers (including long underwear) and discovered the water in my water bottle started to freeze over! Chicago is great but I'm happier that the winters in PA are a bit more gentle.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!      I missed the Coach ocelot from that Madison collection.
> 
> Yesterday I received this Kate Spade "Maise" but she's too small and I have her packed up to return.  (She's a little smaller than the Dooney zipzip.)   I could deal with her size but the straps won't lay down flat so that was the deal breaker.


Such a pretty Maise! Sorry it didn't work for you! This is my Maise in Cobalt Blue, and I love it! It's the perfect size for me and I don't mind the straps! Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is the lovely Ocelot Kimberely.
> View attachment 2862739
> 
> View attachment 2862740


Love that Kimberly ! The animal prints are out today!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hopi said:


> Excuse Rory and me for looking so slouchy.  We are catching some rays. It's only 68 and was 37 last night. I am not complaining, in fact it looks like Rory is smiling


Love that bag! And it is smiling ! 68 degrees !! It was 8 degrees a few days ago here in NJ...trade ya!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Here's another one of my new favorites....Coach mini borough on Chambray blue


----------



## hopi

Thatsmypurse said:


> Such a pretty Maise! Sorry it didn't work for you! This is my Maise in Cobalt Blue, and I love it! It's the perfect size for me and I don't mind the straps! Thanks for posting the pic!



Beautiful and the Cobalt so perfect!


----------



## hopi

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's another one of my new favorites....Coach mini borough on Chambray blue



Love the blues and the mini borough's just so elegant. I can see why she is a fav


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF! Today is Teal Edie. I'm surprised at how much I like this bag. 
View attachment 2863902

View attachment 2863907


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today is Teal Edie. I'm surprised at how much I like this bag.
> View attachment 2863902
> 
> View attachment 2863907



Happy Friday!


I can see why you like Edie so much, she's beautiful in teal, and she looks great on your arm!  And she's perfect with your OOTD.  I love the scarf!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Such a pretty Maise! Sorry it didn't work for you! This is my Maise in Cobalt Blue, and I love it! It's the perfect size for me and I don't mind the straps! Thanks for posting the pic!




Your Maise in in cobalt is beautiful!  I'm glad she's working for you! (And now I want an iced coffee!  )


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Such a pretty Maise! Sorry it didn't work for you! This is my Maise in Cobalt Blue, and I love it! It's the perfect size for me and I don't mind the straps! Thanks for posting the pic!




So pretty! I love the charm. The solid color bag has a whole different look. I love both.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today is Teal Edie. I'm surprised at how much I like this bag.
> View attachment 2863902
> 
> View attachment 2863907




Happy Friday! It's a gorgeous color and with the green it's perfect!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's another one of my new favorites....Coach mini borough on Chambray blue




What a cutie! I love that beautiful soft blue. I wish I could live in a little bag like that because I love the look of the borough, especially the cute mini.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Excuse Rory and me for looking so slouchy.  We are catching some rays. It's only 68 and was 37 last night. I am not complaining, in fact it looks like Rory is smiling




I agree, Rory looks happy! Besides the pool is for lounging. I can't believe I'm going to tell you to stay warm, but I'm imagining 68 in a bathing suit and i'd be frozen...back in the day when I would actually get in a bathing suit! Have fun! 

Hey, it's 30 degrees in Chicago and I'm not complaining either! Lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> First time  seeing Kimberly in Ocelot & love it.
> It goes perfect with your eternity scarf - great look!


Thank you!!  I made the scarf - it was so warm and smooshy.  I need to make more now, lol. 



MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!      I missed the Coach ocelot from that Madison collection.
> 
> Yesterday I received this Kate Spade "Maise" but she's too small and I have her packed up to return.  (She's a little smaller than the Dooney zipzip.)   I could deal with her size but the straps won't lay down flat so that was the deal breaker.


Thanks!  I wanted this bag as soon as I saw it released.  Luckily I was able to snag her on a Dillards clearance.  That made me very happy.  


Too bad the Kate Spade didn't work out.  She's cute with the ocelot pattern. But I totally get that about the handles.  That would bother me too. 




Twoboyz said:


> That's just a pretty bag.....


Thanks!  I forget how much I love this bag until I pull her out again. 




RuedeNesle said:


> I love the bag, OOTD, and the cell phone case!


Thank you!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love that Kimberly ! The animal prints are out today!


 Thanks!  Me too!




RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> I can see why you like Edie so much, she's beautiful in teal, and she looks great on your arm!  And she's perfect with your OOTD.  I love the scarf!


Thanks!  The scarf was a Christmas gift from my boss - and the colors are exactly what I love.  She nailed it with that one.


I was hesitant about trying Edie at first, considering how much I love Phoebe, but I missed out on the Phoebe in a color like this, so I decided to go for it with Edie.  And I'm glad I did.  Very easy bag to carry. 



Twoboyz said:


> Happy Friday! It's a gorgeous color and with the green it's perfect!


 Thanks!  I am SO glad it's Friday.  Been a LONG week.  lol....


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Excuse Rory and me for looking so slouchy.  We are catching some rays. It's only 68 and was 37 last night. I am not complaining, in fact it looks like Rory is smiling


 Love Rory!!  She's so cute with that grin!!




Thatsmypurse said:


> Such a pretty Maise! Sorry it didn't work for you! This is my Maise in Cobalt Blue, and I love it! It's the perfect size for me and I don't mind the straps! Thanks for posting the pic!


   Gorgeous!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's another one of my new favorites....Coach mini borough on Chambray blue


  Cute bag, but much too small for me.  I love the color.  




NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today is Teal Edie. I'm surprised at how much I like this bag.
> View attachment 2863902
> 
> View attachment 2863907


Lots of gorgeous blue bags today!   Edie looks great, NAC!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!      I missed the Coach ocelot from that Madison collection.
> 
> Yesterday I received this Kate Spade "Maise" but she's too small and I have her packed up to return.  (She's a little smaller than the Dooney zipzip.)   I could deal with her size but the straps won't lay down flat so that was the deal breaker.




I saw the Maise IRL at an outlet and thought the print was really pretty and well done. Sorry she's not a good fit for you. : (


----------



## Glitter_pixie

hopi said:


> Excuse Rory and me for looking so slouchy.  We are catching some rays. It's only 68 and was 37 last night. I am not complaining, in fact it looks like Rory is smiling




She really does! Much cuter than the Celine "face" bags!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today is Teal Edie. I'm surprised at how much I like this bag.
> View attachment 2863902
> 
> View attachment 2863907




TGIF indeed! Love the teal. It doesn't surprise me you like it. It's gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

Okay I fell victim to Vera Bradley again.  Some of you may remember that I gave her up after my granddaughter asked me why I was carrying an "old lady purse" when I had so many nice ones!  Anyway, I am an old lady lol and I remembered how comfy they are to carry and so organized, so what could I do?

Here is Miss Mandy in Cheery Blossom




And the Pleated Shoulder Bag in African Violets


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Okay I fell victim to Vera Bradley again.  Some of you may remember that I gave her up after my granddaughter asked me why I was carrying an "old lady purse" when I had so many nice ones!  Anyway, I am an old lady lol and I remembered how comfy they are to carry and so organized, so what could I do?
> 
> Here is Miss Mandy in Cheery Blossom
> View attachment 2864196
> 
> View attachment 2864198
> 
> And the Pleated Shoulder Bag in African Violets
> View attachment 2864201


Lol! That's funny! I like Vera Bradley and I'm not an old lady! Though my 18 and 15 yr old think I am! I have a Vera Bradley I use for work to carry extra stuff around! I also use a VeraBradley makeup case that goes from purse to purse! I love your choices! enjoy!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Okay I fell victim to Vera Bradley again.  Some of you may remember t*hat I gave her up after my granddaughter asked me why I was carrying an "old lady purse" when I had so many nice ones*!  Anyway, I am an old lady lol and I remembered how comfy they are to carry and so organized, so what could I do?
> 
> Here is Miss Mandy in Cheery Blossom
> View attachment 2864196
> 
> View attachment 2864198
> 
> And the Pleated Shoulder Bag in African Violets
> View attachment 2864201



:lolots::lolots:
That will do it!!

A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do!

I use my old lady bags for travel and other necessity type things.

Cute new Vera's


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Okay I fell victim to Vera Bradley again.  Some of you may remember that I gave her up after my granddaughter asked me why I was carrying an "old lady purse" when I had so many nice ones!  Anyway, I am an old lady lol and I remembered how comfy they are to carry and so organized, so what could I do?
> 
> Here is Miss Mandy in Cheery Blossom
> View attachment 2864196
> 
> View attachment 2864198
> 
> And the Pleated Shoulder Bag in African Violets
> View attachment 2864201



I like some of the styles of vera bradley, but the drop is never enough


----------



## elbgrl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Lol! That's funny! I like Vera Bradley and I'm not an old lady! Though my 18 and 15 yr old think I am! I have a Vera Bradley I use for work to carry extra stuff around! I also use a VeraBradley makeup case that goes from purse to purse! I love your choices! enjoy!


I still have lots of accessories, and a large duffel I use for travel, but had gotten rid of all of my handbags until today!


hopi said:


> :lolots::lolots:
> That will do it!!
> 
> A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do!
> 
> I use my old lady bags for travel and other necessity type things.
> 
> Cute new Vera's


Thanks hopi!


gatorgirl07 said:


> I like some of the styles of vera bradley, but the drop is never enough



Not having enough shoulder drop is a pet peeve of mine too.  Both these bags are perfect for me and stay on my shoulder.


----------



## elbgrl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Such a pretty Maise! Sorry it didn't work for you! This is my Maise in Cobalt Blue, and I love it! It's the perfect size for me and I don't mind the straps! Thanks for posting the pic!


Oh I love this one!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today is Teal Edie. I'm surprised at how much I like this bag.
> View attachment 2863902
> 
> View attachment 2863907



Very pretty.  I have the teal Phoebe.  How does Edie compare?


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Okay I fell victim to Vera Bradley again.  Some of you may remember that I gave her up after my granddaughter asked me why I was carrying an "old lady purse" when I had so many nice ones!  Anyway, I am an old lady lol and I remembered how comfy they are to carry and so organized, so what could I do?
> 
> Here is Miss Mandy in Cheery Blossom
> View attachment 2864196
> 
> View attachment 2864198
> 
> And the Pleated Shoulder Bag in African Violets
> View attachment 2864201




Happy Friday Rosie!

Was that you I saw going in Vera Bradley wearing the Jackie O sunglasses and big hat?

On one of my trips to the Aurora Outlet, I saw more teenagers and young women in VB than "us old ladies".  It was August and I think a lot of girls and young women were buying them for school.

I love VB! And I love your latest purchases!  Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy Friday! 

Still lovin' Ms.* P* *D*i*D*dy!  It was her turn to drive today but she got so hyper from her 4 shot cappuccino that we had to switch seats. 

She's going with me to SF this weekend to hangout with my sister.

Have a great weekend Everyone!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday Rosie!
> 
> Was that you I saw going in Vera Bradley wearing the Jackie O sunglasses and big hat?
> 
> On one of my trips to the Aurora Outlet, I saw more teenagers and young women in VB than "us old ladies".  It was August and I think a lot of girls and young women were buying them for school.
> 
> I love VB! And I love your latest purchases!  Enjoy!





RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Still lovin' Ms.* P* *D*I*D*dy!  It was her turn to drive today but she got so hyper from her 4 shot cappuccino that we had to switch seats.
> 
> She's going with me to SF this weekend to hangout with my sister.
> 
> Have a great weekend Everyone!



Hi RN!
Sunglasses, but no hat, lol!  Wish I was in San Fran.

Love your PDD, so classy looking!

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Hi RN!
> Sunglasses, but no hat, lol!  Wish I was in San Fran.
> 
> Love your PDD, so classy looking!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!





Thanks!

You have a wonderful weekend too!


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Okay I fell victim to Vera Bradley again.  Some of you may remember that I gave her up after my granddaughter asked me why I was carrying an "old lady purse" when I had so many nice ones!  Anyway, I am an old lady lol and I remembered how comfy they are to carry and so organized, so what could I do?
> 
> Here is Miss Mandy in Cheery Blossom
> View attachment 2864196
> 
> View attachment 2864198
> 
> And the Pleated Shoulder Bag in African Violets
> View attachment 2864201


That is a brand for older and young ladies! I love your bags and I have lots of cute things from Vera Bradley including really great luggage. I have lots of make up bags, jewelry bags, pouches, etc. 

 Here are my two purses.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> *That is a brand for older and young ladies! *I love your bags and I have lots of cute things from Vera Bradley including really great luggage. I have lots of make up bags, jewelry bags, pouches, etc.
> 
> Here are my two purses



Hi TM! 

ITA! 

I love your two bags!


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> That is a brand for older and young ladies! I love your bags and I have lots of cute things from Vera Bradley including really great luggage. I have lots of make up bags, jewelry bags, pouches, etc.
> 
> Here are my two purses.



Oh, I love both of those!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Still lovin' Ms.* P* *D*i*D*dy!  It was her turn to drive today but she got so hyper from her 4 shot cappuccino that we had to switch seats.
> 
> She's going with me to SF this weekend to hangout with my sister.
> 
> Have a great weekend Everyone!




Happy Friday! Hahaha I love P DiDy in the drivers seat! You two girls have a great weekend!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Okay I fell victim to Vera Bradley again.  Some of you may remember that I gave her up after my granddaughter asked me why I was carrying an "old lady purse" when I had so many nice ones!  Anyway, I am an old lady lol and I remembered how comfy they are to carry and so organized, so what could I do?
> 
> Here is Miss Mandy in Cheery Blossom
> View attachment 2864196
> 
> View attachment 2864198
> 
> And the Pleated Shoulder Bag in African Violets
> View attachment 2864201




Really cute Rosie! I was watching a little of Vera Bradley on QVC last night. She really has some cute styles. I can imagine they are very light. Enjoy


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> That is a brand for older and young ladies! I love your bags and I have lots of cute things from Vera Bradley including really great luggage. I have lots of make up bags, jewelry bags, pouches, etc.
> 
> Here are my two purses.




Really pretty! They look so pretty with your crocheted top.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Friday! Hahaha I love P DiDy in the drivers seat! You two girls have a great weekend!





Thanks TB!

You have a great weekend too!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a great weekend too!




Thank you


----------



## Glitter_pixie

elbgrl said:


> Okay I fell victim to Vera Bradley again.  Some of you may remember that I gave her up after my granddaughter asked me why I was carrying an "old lady purse" when I had so many nice ones!  Anyway, I am an old lady lol and I remembered how comfy they are to carry and so organized, so what could I do?
> 
> Here is Miss Mandy in Cheery Blossom
> View attachment 2864196
> 
> View attachment 2864198
> 
> And the Pleated Shoulder Bag in African Violets
> View attachment 2864201




I don't own a single VB bag or accessory but admire yours! I might just have to get a pouch one of these days!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Still lovin' Ms.* P* *D*i*D*dy!  It was her turn to drive today but she got so hyper from her 4 shot cappuccino that we had to switch seats.
> 
> She's going with me to SF this weekend to hangout with my sister.
> 
> Have a great weekend Everyone!





She had the 4 shot........right
Absolutely beautiful bag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Shopping today with SIL. Brahmin Tote gets an outing. 
View attachment 2864818

View attachment 2864819


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> She had the 4 shot........right
> Absolutely beautiful bag





Don't tell anyone but the 4 shot was really mine. 

Thanks!

We're sitting at a cafe now, having a croissant and a cappuccino.  It's a beautiful day in SF!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay I fell victim to Vera Bradley again.  Some of you may remember that I gave her up after my granddaughter asked me why I was carrying an "old lady purse" when I had so many nice ones!  Anyway, I am an old lady lol and I remembered how comfy they are to carry and so organized, so what could I do?
> 
> Here is Miss Mandy in Cheery Blossom
> View attachment 2864196
> 
> View attachment 2864198
> 
> And the Pleated Shoulder Bag in African Violets
> View attachment 2864201





RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Still lovin' Ms.* P* *D*i*D*dy!  It was her turn to drive today but she got so hyper from her 4 shot cappuccino that we had to switch seats.
> 
> She's going with me to SF this weekend to hangout with my sister.
> 
> Have a great weekend Everyone!





Trudysmom said:


> That is a brand for older and young ladies! I love your bags and I have lots of cute things from Vera Bradley including really great luggage. I have lots of make up bags, jewelry bags, pouches, etc.
> 
> Here are my two purses.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shopping today with SIL. Brahmin Tote gets an outing.
> View attachment 2864818
> 
> View attachment 2864819



Pretty bags, ladies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bags, ladies!



Thanks Sarah! :kiss:


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shopping today with SIL. Brahmin Tote gets an outing.
> View attachment 2864818
> 
> View attachment 2864819




Gorgeous with your outfit! Have fun shopping.


----------



## oldbaglover

elbgrl said:


> Okay I fell victim to Vera Bradley again.  Some of you may remember that I gave her up after my granddaughter asked me why I was carrying an "old lady purse" when I had so many nice ones!  Anyway, I am an old lady lol and I remembered how comfy they are to carry and so organized, so what could I do?
> 
> Here is Miss Mandy in Cheery Blossom
> View attachment 2864196
> 
> View attachment 2864198
> 
> And the Pleated Shoulder Bag in African Violets
> View attachment 2864201


I like the VB bags too and yours are so pretty. I have a large and some small Mandys and they hold a lot.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I posted this photo in another part of the forum but wanted to share this with my fellow Doonistas!

I was out and about with DH at the local TSC and thought I'd have a little fun wearing my Givenchy small Nightingale. 






Was thinking of posting the sign on my bedroom door! Lol.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bags, ladies!


Thanks!


oldbaglover said:


> I like the VB bags too and yours are so pretty. I have a large and some small Mandys and they hold a lot.



Thanks!  I love Mandy!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shopping today with SIL. Brahmin Tote gets an outing.
> View attachment 2864818
> 
> View attachment 2864819


Pretty Bag!


Glitter_pixie said:


> I posted this photo in another part of the forum but wanted to share this with my fellow Doonistas!
> 
> I was out and about with DH at the local TSC and thought I'd have a little fun wearing my Givenchy small Nightingale.
> 
> View attachment 2865328
> 
> View attachment 2865329
> 
> 
> Was thinking of posting the sign on my bedroom door! Lol.



Cute!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Really cute Rosie! I was watching a little of Vera Bradley on QVC last night. She really has some cute styles. I can imagine they are very light. Enjoy





Glitter_pixie said:


> I don't own a single VB bag or accessory but admire yours! I might just have to get a pouch one of these days!



Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I posted this photo in another part of the forum but wanted to share this with my fellow Doonistas!
> 
> I was out and about with DH at the local TSC and thought I'd have a little fun wearing my Givenchy small Nightingale.
> 
> View attachment 2865328
> 
> View attachment 2865329
> 
> 
> Was thinking of posting the sign on my bedroom door! Lol.




Beautiful bag! Love that gray color. Hahaha, I think you should get that sign for your bedroom door for sure!


----------



## hopi

Glitter_pixie said:


> I posted this photo in another part of the forum but wanted to share this with my fellow Doonistas!
> 
> I was out and about with DH at the local TSC and thought I'd have a little fun wearing my Givenchy small Nightingale.
> 
> View attachment 2865328
> 
> View attachment 2865329
> 
> 
> *Was thinking of posting the sign on my bedroom door*! Lol.




Very pretty
You have a great eclectic collection


----------



## hopi

Trudysmom said:


> That is a brand for older and young ladies! I love your bags and I have lots of cute things from Vera Bradley including really great luggage. I have lots of make up bags, jewelry bags, pouches, etc.
> 
> Here are my two purses.



Trudysmom
I have both these patterns but not your darling bags - great pics.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Don't tell anyone but the 4 shot was really mine.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> We're sitting at a cafe now, having a croissant and a cappuccino.  It's a beautiful day in SF!
> 
> Have a great weekend!




Not as glamourous as your morning,
The croissant donut and a large hot black coffee at the Dunkin Donuts in Gilbert really hits the spot,


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Excuse Rory and me for looking so slouchy.  We are catching some rays. It's only 68 and was 37 last night. I am not complaining, in fact it looks like Rory is smiling


 Gorgeous!  I have Molly in this colorway and absolutely love her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Rory!!  She's so cute with that grin!!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Cute bag, but much too small for me.  I love the color.
> 
> 
> Lots of gorgeous blue bags today!   Edie looks great, NAC!


Thanks!  I had to have a bag in this color, and luckily it turns out that I like Edie almost as much as I do Phoebe.  But I think Phoebe is still in the lead, lol. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> TGIF indeed! Love the teal. It doesn't surprise me you like it. It's gorgeous!


 Thanks!  I'm a sucker for anything in the aqua/teal/turquoise and blue color family.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's another one of my new favorites....Coach mini borough on Chambray blue


 So pretty! Love the Chambray Blue.  I have a Phoebe in that color and love her. Love the Borough, but the mini is just too small for me, though. 



elbgrl said:


> Okay I fell victim to Vera Bradley again.  Some of you may remember that I gave her up after my granddaughter asked me why I was carrying an "old lady purse" when I had so many nice ones!  Anyway, I am an old lady lol and I remembered how comfy they are to carry and so organized, so what could I do?
> 
> Here is Miss Mandy in Cheery Blossom
> View attachment 2864196
> 
> View attachment 2864198
> 
> And the Pleated Shoulder Bag in African Violets
> View attachment 2864201


I've seen a lot of VB bags, but don't have any.  The colors are always so cheerful.



RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Still lovin' Ms.* P* *D*i*D*dy!  It was her turn to drive today but she got so hyper from her 4 shot cappuccino that we had to switch seats.
> 
> She's going with me to SF this weekend to hangout with my sister.
> 
> Have a great weekend Everyone!


What a cute bag!  Have fun with your sister this weekend!




Trudysmom said:


> That is a brand for older and young ladies! I love your bags and I have lots of cute things from Vera Bradley including really great luggage. I have lots of make up bags, jewelry bags, pouches, etc.
> 
> Here are my two purses.


More cute VB bags!  Love the colors on all of them.  What is the crocheted item in the second picture?



Glitter_pixie said:


> I posted this photo in another part of the forum but wanted to share this with my fellow Doonistas!
> 
> I was out and about with DH at the local TSC and thought I'd have a little fun wearing my Givenchy small Nightingale.
> 
> View attachment 2865328
> 
> View attachment 2865329
> 
> 
> Was thinking of posting the sign on my bedroom door! Lol.


So pretty!  Looks great on you too.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today is Teal Edie. I'm surprised at how much I like this bag.
> View attachment 2863902
> 
> View attachment 2863907



Love the way Edie matches your scarf!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shopping today with SIL. Brahmin Tote gets an outing.
> View attachment 2864818
> 
> View attachment 2864819



Girl you are a shopping machine, love this Brahmin .


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to get groceries again. Medium Cognac Candace gets an outing. 

I love Candace, love Coach Legacy Cognac and I especially love that she was a tjmaxx score at half off! 
View attachment 2865913

View attachment 2865915


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Love the way Edie matches your scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl you are a shopping machine, love this Brahmin .




Thanks hopi!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Shopping today with SIL. Brahmin Tote gets an outing.
> View attachment 2864818
> 
> View attachment 2864819





Glitter_pixie said:


> I posted this photo in another part of the forum but wanted to share this with my fellow Doonistas!
> 
> I was out and about with DH at the local TSC and thought I'd have a little fun wearing my Givenchy small Nightingale.
> 
> View attachment 2865328
> 
> View attachment 2865329
> 
> 
> Was thinking of posting the sign on my bedroom door! Lol.





hopi said:


> Not as glamourous as your morning,
> The croissant donut and a large hot black coffee at the Dunkin Donuts in Gilbert really hits the spot,





NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a cute bag!  Have fun with your sister this weekend!



Morning ladies!

I'm trying to keep up with the forum on my cell phone because I get so far behind when I miss a weekend. But I feel (and look!) like Mr Magoo when I try to see everything on this small screen! 

NAC: I love your Brahmin shopper! Thanks! My sister and I are having fun!

HOPI:  Last night my sister and I were watching TV and she said she wanted donuts. She ended up baking chocolate chip raisin cookies. (Resolution #1 busted! Who am I kidding? I broke it  January 2nd  )

GP: I really love your bag! You're have such a diverse and beautiful collection!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty! Love the Chambray Blue.  I have a Phoebe in that color and love her. Love the Borough, but the mini is just too small for me, though.
> 
> 
> I've seen a lot of VB bags, but don't have any.  The colors are always so cheerful.
> 
> 
> What a cute bag!  Have fun with your sister this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> More cute VB bags!  Love the colors on all of them.  What is the crocheted item in the second picture?
> 
> 
> So pretty!  Looks great on you too.


The crochet item is my poncho. I LOVE ponchos and shawls in winter.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I*'m trying to keep up with the forum on my cell phone because I get so far behind when I miss a weekend. But I feel (and look!) like Mr Magoo when I try to see everything on this small screen!
> *
> 
> Been there done that, when I turned off my internet for 2 months it was just sttoopid the way I tried to keep up on the forum.
> 
> 
> HOPI:  Last night my sister and I were watching TV and she said she wanted donuts. She ended up baking chocolate chip raisin cookies. (Resolution #1 busted! Who am I kidding? I broke it  January 2nd  )



Girl I have only kept that eating resolution 2 days since New Years and only worked out 3, which might be a record low for me.

Once I get past Valentine's Day
I will be a model of health:lolots:


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get groceries again. Medium Cognac Candace gets an outing.
> 
> I love Candace, love Coach Legacy Cognac and I especially love that she was a tjmaxx score at half off!
> View attachment 2865913
> 
> View attachment 2865915




That's a beautiful bag! The color is so rich and the leather looks amazing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> The crochet item is my poncho. I LOVE ponchos and shawls in winter.




Awesome! Did you make it yourself? I'm a crocheter, that's why was asking.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Awesome! Did you make it yourself? I'm a crocheter, that's why was asking.


No, I used to crochet, but I bought it.


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Girl I have only kept that eating resolution 2 days since New Years and only worked out 3, which might be a record low for me.
> 
> Once I get past Valentine's Day
> I will be a model of health:lolots:



Guurrll you and me both.  Here's to our workouts!:snack:


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get groceries again. Medium Cognac Candace gets an outing.
> 
> I love Candace, love Coach Legacy Cognac and I especially love that she was a tjmaxx score at half off!
> View attachment 2865913
> 
> View attachment 2865915



Candace is so gorgeous.  I was telling my favorite SA a few days ago that I want the Legacy and Madison stuff back; I'm not edgy enough for Stuart.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Guurrll you and me both.  Here's to our workouts!:snack:



Can I sit with y'all?      (The only delivery I'm stalking today is pizza.  )


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Girl I have only kept that eating resolution 2 days since New Years and only worked out 3, which might be a record low for me.
> 
> Once I get past Valentine's Day
> I will be a model of health:lolots:





It's around this time in January when I change the start date for my resolutions from January 1st to whatever day the Chinese New Year is to give me more time.  This year it's February 19th so technically I haven't started my New Year's resolutions yet!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Can I sit with y'all?      (T*he only delivery I'm stalking today is pizza. * )


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Still lovin' Ms.* P* *D*i*D*dy!  It was her turn to drive today but she got so hyper from her 4 shot cappuccino that we had to switch seats.
> 
> She's going with me to SF this weekend to hangout with my sister.
> 
> Have a great weekend Everyone!



Pretty red! Cappuccino and red...what a combo! Have fun.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Pretty red! Cappuccino and red...what a combo! Have fun.



Hi GP!

Thanks!  I hope you're having a great weekend too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Thank you RuedeN. My collection is pretty diverse. I started a spreadsheet to keep track of designer, style, original cost, purchase price, size, etc. I'll probably shock myself in the end!

And sooo true about trying to keep up on the forum, especially Dooney & Bourke! We are chatty bag lovers! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I'm trying to keep up with the forum on my cell phone because I get so far behind when I miss a weekend. But I feel (and look!) like Mr Magoo when I try to see everything on this small screen!
> 
> 
> GP: I really love your bag! You're have such a diverse and beautiful collection!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you RuedeN. My collection is pretty diverse. I started a spreadsheet to keep track of designer, style, original cost, purchase price, size, etc. I'll probably shock myself in the end!
> 
> And sooo true about trying to keep up on the forum, especially Dooney & Bourke! We are chatty bag lovers!



A few years ago I took pictures of my handbag collection at the time.  I grouped them by color.  It took a few hours!    I like your idea of the spreadsheet to record original cost, purchase price, size, etc.   I bet it'll be very eye opening when you're done!

 Yes we are chatty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My local Dillards strikes again.  This cutie was 65% off and I couldn't resist. $131.25 before tax. 
View attachment 2866153

View attachment 2866154


I got a couple of phone cases too. The pink one was $1.99 and it wasn't mismarked. 
View attachment 2866156


Now I need to stay out of there for awhile again. LOL


----------



## Glitter_pixie

*TBz, hopi, NAC*:

Thanks so much ladies! When I originally bought the Givenchy, I told myself I'd send it right back when it came in but NO WAY! I was floored by its edgey beauty  and its roominess. I bet we've all felt that way making a purchase online..psyched up about it and then thinking it was a mistake until we have it in our hands. This one is a keeper. 



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag! Love that gray color. Hahaha, I think you should get that sign for your bedroom door for sure!






hopi said:


> Very pretty
> You have a great eclectic collection





NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!  Looks great on you too.



@ *NAC*: Your Brahman tote..oh my! So incredibly beautiful. Is this a recent purchase or from a few years back? Gorgeous!




Trudysmom said:


> The crochet item is my poncho. I LOVE ponchos and shawls in winter.



*Trudysmom*, Love this! I'm always enjoying your collection and your photos. This looks especially pretty on this cold, dreary, wet day in Pennsylvania.




RuedeNesle said:


> It's around this time in January when I change the start date for my resolutions from January 1st to whatever day the Chinese New Year is to give me more time.  This year it's February 19th so technically I haven't started my New Year's resolutions yet!



*RuedeN*: I like your way of thinking!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Guurrll you and me both.  Here's to our workouts!:snack:





MiaBorsa said:


> *Can I sit with y'all*?      (The only delivery I'm stalking today is pizza.  )



:lolots:
Moving over


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> It's around this time in January when I change the start date for my resolutions from *January 1st to whatever day the Chinese New Year is to give me more time.  *This year it's February 19th so technically I haven't started my New Year's resolutions yet!




That might work for me


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My local Dillards strikes again.  This cutie was 65% off and I couldn't resist. $131.25 before tax.
> View attachment 2866153
> 
> View attachment 2866154
> 
> 
> I got a couple of phone cases too. The pink one was $1.99 and it wasn't mismarked.
> View attachment 2866156
> 
> 
> Now I need to stay out of there for awhile again. LOL


Really pretty purse and phone cases!!!!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My local Dillards strikes again.  This cutie was 65% off and I couldn't resist. $131.25 before tax.
> View attachment 2866153
> 
> View attachment 2866154
> 
> 
> I got a couple of phone cases too. The pink one was $1.99 and it wasn't mismarked.
> View attachment 2866156
> 
> 
> Now I need to stay out of there for awhile again. LOL



Cute stuff NAC, didn't even think to go to the Dillards here today instead watched Football, My hormones must really be out of sync today
Did your SIL find anything good?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> *TBz, hopi, NAC*:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies! When I originally bought the Givenchy, I told myself I'd send it right back when it came in but NO WAY! I was floored by its edgey beauty  and its roominess. I bet we've all felt that way making a purchase online..psyched up about it and then thinking it was a mistake until we have it in our hands. This one is a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ *NAC*: Your Brahman tote..oh my! So incredibly beautiful. Is this a recent purchase or from a few years back? Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trudysmom*, Love this! I'm always enjoying your collection and your photos. This looks especially pretty on this cold, dreary, wet day in Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RuedeN*: I like your way of thinking!




Thanks! The Brahmin tote was a Dillards clearance purchase a couple of months ago. Something about that print and color combo just drew me in.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My local Dillards strikes again.  This cutie was 65% off and I couldn't resist. $131.25 before tax.
> View attachment 2866153
> 
> View attachment 2866154
> 
> 
> I got a couple of phone cases too. The pink one was $1.99 and it wasn't mismarked.
> View attachment 2866156
> 
> 
> Now I need to stay out of there for awhile again. LOL




Oh my, that is so pretty! I love the contrast. The phone cases are cite! Great deals all around!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Candace is so gorgeous.  I was telling my favorite SA a few days ago that I want the Legacy and Madison stuff back; I'm not edgy enough for Stuart.




Legacy and Madison are my favorites too. I liked more of those than the newer styles.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my, that is so pretty! I love the contrast. The phone cases are cite! Great deals all around!




Thanks TB! I've liked this print since it first came out but not enough to get it at full price. I was more than happy to get it at 65% off. Very happy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Cute stuff NAC, didn't even think to go to the Dillards here today instead watched Football, My hormones must really be out of sync today
> 
> Did your SIL find anything good?




I think she got some jewelry on clearance at Dillards. She likes good bags, but she doesn't change her bag very often. Maybe twice a year.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think she got some jewelry on clearance at Dillards. She likes good bags, but she doesn't change her bag very often. Maybe twice a year.



You got some really great prices and I get to finally say we are twins on Candace
For a winter clearance sale you got a tote has such a great /spring summer look.


----------



## TaterTots

I wore the MK over the weekend for a pop of color. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Selma in Heritage Blue


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

TaterTots said:


> I wore the MK over the weekend for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866889


 
 Very pretty! Love me some MK Selmas in saffiano


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I wore the MK over the weekend for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Selma in Heritage Blue




That's such a soft pretty color. Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My local Dillards strikes again.  This cutie was 65% off and I couldn't resist. $131.25 before tax.
> View attachment 2866153
> 
> View attachment 2866154
> 
> 
> I got a couple of phone cases too. The pink one was $1.99 and it wasn't mismarked.
> View attachment 2866156
> 
> 
> Now I need to stay out of there for awhile again. LOL



Cute stuff, NAC!   I eyeballed those totes, too...but I managed to walk away.      (Now after seeing yours, I'm second-guessing!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> I wore the MK over the weekend for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Selma in Heritage Blue



Pretty blue!


----------



## HarliRexx

TaterTots said:


> I wore the MK over the weekend for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Selma in Heritage Blue




Ooooh! I love a nice pale shade of blue!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> I wore the MK over the weekend for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Selma in Heritage Blue




Very pretty and such a lovely blue. It looks especially nice with the style of the bag.


----------



## TaterTots

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Very pretty! Love me some MK Selmas in saffiano


 
YES!  Saff is so amazing.


----------



## TaterTots

Thanks everyone the HB color works terrific with the Selma.


----------



## Punkie

TaterTots said:


> I wore the MK over the weekend for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Selma in Heritage Blue



Wow love it in that color. Very beautiful and classy


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute stuff, NAC!   I eyeballed those totes, too...but I managed to walk away.      (Now after seeing yours, I'm second-guessing!)




Congrats on staying strong


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My local Dillards strikes again.  This cutie was 65% off and I couldn't resist. $131.25 before tax.
> View attachment 2866153
> 
> View attachment 2866154
> 
> 
> I got a couple of phone cases too. The pink one was $1.99 and it wasn't mismarked.
> View attachment 2866156
> 
> 
> Now I need to stay out of there for awhile again. LOL


 
Awesome find GF! Congrats!
And we are twins on this one too! I got mine 50/20 at Macy's the weekend before Christmas! Waiting for her sister in Zebra to arrive from the Dillard's new year's day sale.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> I wore the MK over the weekend for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Selma in Heritage Blue


 
Selma is so pretty in blue!


----------



## CatePNW

Got my first Michael Kors bag, the large Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.  This is my Christmas gift from my son.  He gave me a Macy's GC and we finally went shopping last weekend in Spokane and I picked this out.  Carried it today and loved it.  I think NAC is twins on this one with me.  They also had that pretty bright green, I think it's called Gooseberry, but I wanted a brown tone this time.


----------



## hopi

tatertots said:


> i wore the mk over the weekend for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Selma in heritage blue



nice


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My local Dillards strikes again.  This cutie was 65% off and I couldn't resist. $131.25 before tax.
> View attachment 2866153
> 
> View attachment 2866154
> 
> 
> I got a couple of phone cases too. The pink one was $1.99 and it wasn't mismarked.
> View attachment 2866156
> 
> 
> Now I need to stay out of there for awhile again. LOL



Love this print and this line of totes.  Can't get them though since they don't work on my shoulder.


----------



## CatePNW

TaterTots said:


> I wore the MK over the weekend for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Selma in Heritage Blue


I love that bag and that is a pretty color too!  One of these days I'm going to get a Selma, just have to find the right sale and color.  I like almost all of them!


----------



## hopi

CatePNW said:


> *Got my first Michael Kors bag,* the large Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.  This is my Christmas gift from my son.  He gave me a Macy's GC and we finally went shopping last weekend in Spokane and I picked this out.  Carried it today and loved it.  I think NAC is twins on this one with me.  They also had that pretty bright green, I think it's called Gooseberry, but I wanted a brown tone this time.
> 
> View attachment 2867196
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867198



...and it's a beauty


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Got my first Michael Kors bag, the large Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.  This is my Christmas gift from my son.  He gave me a Macy's GC and we finally went shopping last weekend in Spokane and I picked this out.  Carried it today and loved it.  I think NAC is twins on this one with me.  They also had that pretty bright green, I think it's called Gooseberry, but I wanted a brown tone this time.
> 
> View attachment 2867196
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867198




Great first choice!!! Such a classy bag and the color is perfect.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Got my first Michael Kors bag, the large Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.  This is my Christmas gift from my son.  He gave me a Macy's GC and we finally went shopping last weekend in Spokane and I picked this out.  Carried it today and loved it.  I think NAC is twins on this one with me.  They also had that pretty bright green, I think it's called Gooseberry, but I wanted a brown tone this time.
> 
> View attachment 2867196
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867198



Nice!


----------



## CatePNW

hopi said:


> ...and it's a beauty





PcanTannedBty said:


> Great first choice!!! Such a classy bag and the color is perfect.





MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!



Thanks, gals!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Got my first Michael Kors bag, the large Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.  This is my Christmas gift from my son.  He gave me a Macy's GC and we finally went shopping last weekend in Spokane and I picked this out.  Carried it today and loved it.  I think NAC is twins on this one with me.  They also had that pretty bright green, I think it's called Gooseberry, but I wanted a brown tone this time.
> 
> View attachment 2867196
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867198




Cate, it looks perfect on you! Such a gorgeous bag and that color is so pretty. The leather looks so yummy. I. Glad you found the perfect Christmas gift from your son.


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Got my first Michael Kors bag, the large Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.  This is my Christmas gift from my son.  He gave me a Macy's GC and we finally went shopping last weekend in Spokane and I picked this out.  Carried it today and loved it.  I think NAC is twins on this one with me.  They also had that pretty bright green, I think it's called Gooseberry, but I wanted a brown tone this time.
> 
> View attachment 2867196
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867198




I really love the Hamilton Traveler. I thought about picking one up a couple times because I love wearing my Hamilton Iris and Vanilla both. The Iris is in Saffiano and the Vanilla is in original leather and the Traveler just looks so roomy. I might still pick one up in time. This is really a stunning bag. And yes the Gooseberry Green is very pretty. Makes me think of my Large Jet Set in the color Palm.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Cate, it looks perfect on you! Such a gorgeous bag and that color is so pretty. The leather looks so yummy. I. Glad you found the perfect Christmas gift from your son.


Thanks, TB!



TaterTots said:


> I really love the Hamilton Traveler. I thought about picking one up a couple times because I love wearing my Hamilton Iris and Vanilla both. The Iris is in Saffiano and the Vanilla is in original leather and the Traveler just looks so roomy. I might still pick one up in time. This is really a stunning bag. And yes the Gooseberry Green is very pretty. Makes me think of my Large Jet Set in the color Palm.


Sounds like you have some nice MK bags!  I really like the structured shape of his satchels and look forward to getting a few more.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Zebra Phoebe today. 
View attachment 2867618

View attachment 2867619


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Zebra Phoebe today.
> View attachment 2867618
> 
> View attachment 2867619



Love


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Got my first Michael Kors bag, the large Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.  This is my Christmas gift from my son.  He gave me a Macy's GC and we finally went shopping last weekend in Spokane and I picked this out.  Carried it today and loved it.  I think NAC is twins on this one with me.  They also had that pretty bright green, I think it's called Gooseberry, but I wanted a brown tone this time.
> 
> View attachment 2867196
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867198




Hi Cate!

Congrats on your first MK bag!  She's beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Zebra Phoebe today.
> View attachment 2867618
> 
> View attachment 2867619




I love the zebra Phoebe with your OOTD!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Zebra Phoebe today.
> View attachment 2867618
> 
> View attachment 2867619



Love this bag - I still need a Phoebe
Your bracelets very pretty
Gemstones on 
Silver bangles too
Breaking out the hardware


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Got my first Michael Kors bag, the large Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.  This is my Christmas gift from my son.  He gave me a Macy's GC and we finally went shopping last weekend in Spokane and I picked this out.  Carried it today and loved it.  I think NAC is twins on this one with me.  They also had that pretty bright green, I think it's called Gooseberry, but I wanted a brown tone this time.
> 
> View attachment 2867196
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867198




Yes, twins! I love this bag in luggage. I have the other one called gooseberry it's sort of a medium green. But I think there is also a brighter green which is called Apple Green.

Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Got my first Michael Kors bag, the large Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.  This is my Christmas gift from my son.  He gave me a Macy's GC and we finally went shopping last weekend in Spokane and I picked this out.  Carried it today and loved it.  I think NAC is twins on this one with me.  They also had that pretty bright green, I think it's called Gooseberry, but I wanted a brown tone this time.
> 
> View attachment 2867196
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867198


 
Congrats on your first MK! 
You got an awesome bag Cate!


I too have it (and the green one too) and I love them!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is my Toffee Saffiano Tote. I call her Miss Toffeelicious. 

View attachment 2868793

View attachment 2868794


----------



## Glitter_pixie

CatePNW said:


> Got my first Michael Kors bag, the large Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.  This is my Christmas gift from my son.  He gave me a Macy's GC and we finally went shopping last weekend in Spokane and I picked this out.  Carried it today and loved it.  I think NAC is twins on this one with me.  They also had that pretty bright green, I think it's called Gooseberry, but I wanted a brown tone this time.
> 
> View attachment 2867196
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867198




Congrats! What a great looking bag. It looks good on you. Nice color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

CatePNW said:


> Got my first Michael Kors bag, the large Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.  This is my Christmas gift from my son.  He gave me a Macy's GC and we finally went shopping last weekend in Spokane and I picked this out.  Carried it today and loved it.  I think NAC is twins on this one with me.  They also had that pretty bright green, I think it's called Gooseberry, but I wanted a brown tone this time.
> 
> View attachment 2867196
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867198




Congrats! What a great looking bag. It looks good on you. Nice color.

Today I'm carrying my red Furla Appaloosa leather handbag. It's soft leather and easy to carry.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my Toffee Saffiano Tote. I call her Miss Toffeelicious.
> 
> View attachment 2868793
> 
> View attachment 2868794



Hi NAC!

I love this tote.  This is another one I "almost" bought. 

And I love your name for her. (Sounds like her "stage" name. )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Congrats! What a great looking bag. It looks good on you. Nice color.
> 
> Today I'm carrying my red Furla Appaloosa leather handbag. It's soft leather and easy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 2869022
> View attachment 2869023



Hi GP!

I love silver hardware on red handbags. My one and only Furla bag was red.  (I gifted it to a friend before I moved.)  It had a tassel with a silver ball that was round on one side and said "Furla" on the flat side. (No, I don't miss it at all!   )

I love your bag!


----------



## hopi

Glitter_pixie said:


> 2869022[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869023



Glitter your Furla is beautiful


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my Toffee Saffiano Tote. I call her Miss Toffeelicious.
> 
> View attachment 2868793
> 
> View attachment 2868794



Twins NAC!
but mine is the blue
Love Toffee


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my Toffee Saffiano Tote. I call her Miss Toffeelicious.
> 
> View attachment 2868793
> 
> View attachment 2868794




Ha! Love the name! I was thinking of naming my bags like I do my dolls that I collect.

Looks great on you.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is my Toffee Saffiano Tote. I call her Miss Toffeelicious.
> 
> View attachment 2868793
> 
> View attachment 2868794




Love her color and her name. She's delicious! Love little mr crab too. He's too cute.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Congrats! What a great looking bag. It looks good on you. Nice color.
> 
> Today I'm carrying my red Furla Appaloosa leather handbag. It's soft leather and easy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 2869022
> View attachment 2869023




That's a really pretty bag. I love the color...since I seem to have fallen hard for red bags lately, and the leather looks beautiful.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

*RuedeN*, me too. I really like the silver hardware. I bought this bag online during holiday discounts and was so pleased with it in person. I have one other Furla bag in a very thick, white leather with a suede interior, which I found at TJ Maxx years ago. It's an amazing, structured bag, very lux without the $$$. I feel very feminine when I wear that one. Sorry your Furla bag didn't work out.

*hopi*, oh thank you! I think so too.

*TBz*, thank you and well, you've been driving me crazy with your crimson. Not fair!  Have you posted any of your red bags in the Red bag topic?




RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GP!
> 
> I love silver hardware on red handbags. My one and only Furla bag was red.  (I gifted it to a friend before I moved.)  It had a tassel with a silver ball that was round on one side and said "Furla" on the flat side. (No, I don't miss it at all!   )
> 
> I love your bag!







hopi said:


> Glitter your Furla is beautiful







Twoboyz said:


> That's a really pretty bag. I love the color...since I seem to have fallen hard for red bags lately, and the leather looks beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> *TBz*, thank you and well, you've been driving me crazy with your crimson. Not fair!  Have you posted any of your red bags in the Red bag topic?




Thanks Glitter.  I actually loaded up my Crimson last night and she's ready to go to work with me today. I think I did post my bags in the red bag thread.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with Sophisticated Biker Chick aka Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets, for today. 
View attachment 2869911

View attachment 2869912

View attachment 2869913


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> *RuedeN*, me too. I really like the silver hardware. I bought this bag online during holiday discounts and was so pleased with it in person. I have one other Furla bag in a very thick, white leather with a suede interior, which I found at TJ Maxx years ago. It's an amazing, structured bag, very lux without the $$$. I feel very feminine when I wear that one. *Sorry your Furla bag didn't work out.*



When I was deciding which bags to pack at first I said red bags are automatically going.  When I realized that didn't narrow down my bags enough, I tried to set requirements based on how much I used a bag.  Some bags I used for work and weekend so they were easy to choose.  Others I didn't use much except on occasional weekends, or I didn't use them during the harsh winters in Illinois, so I sold or gifted them.  The Furla bag was one of those bags I didn't use much because she was a hobo bag and I've been in my shopper/tote/satchel phase for a long time.  But I loved pulling her out every now and then!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Sophisticated Biker Chick aka Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets, for today.
> View attachment 2869911
> 
> View attachment 2869912
> 
> View attachment 2869913




Love a sophisticated biker chic and the little black pouf pop of contrast is great.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Sophisticated Biker Chick aka Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets, for today.
> View attachment 2869911
> 
> View attachment 2869912
> 
> View attachment 2869913




Happy Friday-EVE NAC! 

I love your Gray Selma! I'm always drawn to the grommets.  I love seeing this bag IRL!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Sophisticated Biker Chick aka Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets, for today.
> View attachment 2869911
> 
> View attachment 2869912
> 
> View attachment 2869913


 
*NAC:* Love it! We must be in the same kind of mood today.

Here is my Biker-chick Rebecca Minkoff quilted Love bag. She is actually a very structured bag and I love the gold tone hardware against the black. She's an edgy work bag to bring into the office. Lots of fun.


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Congrats! What a great looking bag. It looks good on you. Nice color.
> 
> Today I'm carrying my red Furla Appaloosa leather handbag. It's soft leather and easy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 2869022
> View attachment 2869023


 
GP, your Furla is gorgeous! The leather looks so yummy!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Sophisticated Biker Chick aka Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets, for today.
> View attachment 2869911
> 
> View attachment 2869912
> 
> View attachment 2869913


 
GF, Love your Selma!


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> *NAC:* Love it! We must be in the same kind of mood today.
> 
> Here is my Biker-chick Rebecca Minkoff quilted Love bag. She is actually a very structured bag and I love the gold tone hardware against the black. She's an edgy work bag to bring into the office. Lots of fun.


 
Love your RM! Very edgy!


----------



## MaryBel

From last week's trip to the outlet, I found this gorgeous borough at Coach


It was funny story, I went to the store, only got a wallet and a wristlet and left a bag on hold to think about it. Left and went to Dooney. After I got my zip zip at Dooney, went back to see the bag I had left on hold and then I saw this gorgeous bag and I knew right away she needed to come home with me. The other bag (the one on hold) stayed behind.


----------



## MaryBel

And finally this week I got all the remaining items from my Dillard's new year's day sale. Here they are. I was not going to get the red quilted MKors, but I thought I would regret it later so I did


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> And finally this week I got all the remaining items from my Dillard's new year's day sale. Here they are. I was not going to get the red quilted MKors, but I thought I would regret it later so I did


WOW, love the bags!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> WOW, love the bags!




Thanks!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Why thank you, *MaryBel*. Love my bags. 

And speaking of bags...WOW! You got the motherload...good for you! I especially like the MKors quilted buckets. Those are so cool!




MaryBel said:


> GP, your Furla is gorgeous! The leather looks so yummy!





MaryBel said:


> Love your RM! Very edgy!





MaryBel said:


> From last week's trip to the outlet, I found this gorgeous borough at Coach
> 
> 
> It was funny story, I went to the store, only got a wallet and a wristlet and left a bag on hold to think about it. Left and went to Dooney. After I got my zip zip at Dooney, went back to see the bag I had left on hold and then I saw this gorgeous bag and I knew right away she needed to come home with me. The other bag (the one on hold) stayed behind.





MaryBel said:


> And finally this week I got all the remaining items from my Dillard's new year's day sale. Here they are. I was not going to get the red quilted MKors, but I thought I would regret it later so I did


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> *NAC:* Love it! We must be in the same kind of mood today.
> 
> Here is my Biker-chick Rebecca Minkoff quilted Love bag. She is actually a very structured bag and I love the gold tone hardware against the black. She's an edgy work bag to bring into the office. Lots of fun.




Really cute and definitely edgy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> From last week's trip to the outlet, I found this gorgeous borough at Coach
> 
> 
> It was funny story, I went to the store, only got a wallet and a wristlet and left a bag on hold to think about it. Left and went to Dooney. After I got my zip zip at Dooney, went back to see the bag I had left on hold and then I saw this gorgeous bag and I knew right away she needed to come home with me. The other bag (the one on hold) stayed behind.




Oh gorgeous pattern on that bag. Those are the kind of stories where you just say...it was meant to be.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> And finally this week I got all the remaining items from my Dillard's new year's day sale. Here they are. I was not going to get the red quilted MKors, but I thought I would regret it later so I did




MaryBel, you are the Haul Queen! Great finds  Loving those animal prints!


----------



## hopi

Glitter_pixie said:


> *NAC:* Love it! We must be in the same kind of mood today.
> 
> Here is my Biker-chick Rebecca Minkoff quilted Love bag. She is actually a very structured bag and I love the gold tone hardware against the black. She's an edgy work bag to bring into the office. Lots of fun.



Another beauty Glitter
You have an awesome collection


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> From last week's trip to the outlet, I found this gorgeous borough at Coach
> 
> 
> It was funny story, I went to the store, only got a wallet and a wristlet and left a bag on hold to think about it. Left and went to Dooney. After I got my zip zip at Dooney, went back to see the bag I had left on hold and then I saw this gorgeous bag and I knew right away she needed to come home with me. The other bag (the one on hold) stayed behind.





MaryBel said:


> And finally this week I got all the remaining items from my Dillard's new year's day sale. Here they are. I was not going to get the red quilted MKors, but I thought I would regret it later so I did



MaryBel
Now that's the way to bring the New Year
with a really big bang
all the bags are so beautiful but the borough is exceptional
Congrats on all your major haul


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Sophisticated Biker Chick aka Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets, for today.
> View attachment 2869911
> 
> View attachment 2869912
> 
> View attachment 2869913



Great bag NAC


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Why thank you, *MaryBel*. Love my bags.
> 
> And speaking of bags...WOW! You got the motherload...good for you! I especially like the MKors quilted buckets. Those are so cool!




Thank you! I fell in love with the quilted drawstring in black since I saw a little pic on the bloomies website and was really happy when I could find it at an awesome price!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oh gorgeous pattern on that bag. Those are the kind of stories where you just say...it was meant to be.




Thanks! 
I really felt that way! It is still on the coach site at full price  ($795)and I got it on clearance 50/40 ($238+tax) 




Twoboyz said:


> MaryBel, you are the Haul Queen! Great finds  Loving those animal prints!


 
Thank you! I love them too. I'm so weak for exotics!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel
> Now that's the way to bring the New Year
> with a really big bang
> all the bags are so beautiful but the borough is exceptional
> Congrats on all your major haul


 
Thanks Hopi!
Although not good if the idea was to behave but who am I kidding, that never works


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I really felt that way! It is still on the coach site at full price  ($795)and I got it on clearance 50/40 ($238+tax)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love them too. I'm so weak for exotics!




Wow! Awesome deal!  You struck gold on this one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ending the work week with Scarlet Phoebe. 
View attachment 2871011

View attachment 2871013

View attachment 2871014


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ending the work week with Scarlet Phoebe.
> View attachment 2871011
> 
> View attachment 2871013
> 
> View attachment 2871014




Very pretty and festive. The perfect way to end the week and begin the weekend.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! Awesome deal!  You struck gold on this one.


 
I did! I felt pretty lucky!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ending the work week with Scarlet Phoebe.
> View attachment 2871011
> 
> View attachment 2871013
> 
> View attachment 2871014


 
Love Scarlet!


----------



## MaryBel

Raining today so I switched from my Santorini DS to my new coach floral tote


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> From last week's trip to the outlet, I found this gorgeous borough at Coach
> 
> 
> It was funny story, I went to the store, only got a wallet and a wristlet and left a bag on hold to think about it. Left and went to Dooney. After I got my zip zip at Dooney, went back to see the bag I had left on hold and then I saw this gorgeous bag and I knew right away she needed to come home with me. The other bag (the one on hold) stayed behind.





MaryBel said:


> And finally this week I got all the remaining items from my Dillard's new year's day sale. Here they are. I was not going to get the red quilted MKors, *but I thought I would regret it later so I did :graucho*:



Hi MB!  
You were right, you weren't going to make the mistake of passing on something red again! 

I LOVE all your new beauties, but you know I can't stop staring at your red quilted MKors bag.  I was recently on michaelkors.com to check out the Frankie metallic bag I saw in one of the thread on the MK forum, now I'm constantly getting pop up ads for the metallic bag and your quilted bags.  But I didn't know it was available in red!  Just checked it out and Red is on sale!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ending the work week with Scarlet Phoebe.
> View attachment 2871011
> 
> View attachment 2871013
> 
> View attachment 2871014



ADORE


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Raining today so I switched from my Santorini DS to my new coach floral tote




Who doesn't like flowers on a rainy day. Really cute and girly.  love it!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> From last week's trip to the outlet, I found this gorgeous borough at Coach
> 
> 
> It was funny story, I went to the store, only got a wallet and a wristlet and left a bag on hold to think about it. Left and went to Dooney. After I got my zip zip at Dooney, went back to see the bag I had left on hold and then I saw this gorgeous bag and I knew right away she needed to come home with me. The other bag (the one on hold) stayed behind.





MaryBel said:


> And finally this week I got all the remaining items from my Dillard's new year's day sale. Here they are. I was not going to get the red quilted MKors, but I thought I would regret it later so I did



OMGoodness MaryBel, what a gorgeous haul!


----------



## elbgrl

I knew I shouldn't have watched QVC last night instead of The Vampire Diaries, cause I ended up ordering an Oryany bag!  Didn't even cancel his morning, it looked so luscious .  We'll see when it gets here.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Raining today so I switched from my Santorini DS to my new coach floral tote




MaryBel, is yours the Taxi Tote?  I got the ocelot Taxi Tote last weekend, the one with the white background. It's a bit larger than I like at the bottom so I'm still deciding about keeping her. But the price was so good it would be a cute vacation bag.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> I knew I shouldn't have watched QVC last night instead of The Vampire Diaries, cause I ended up ordering an Oryany bag!  Didn't even cancel his morning, it looked so luscious .  We'll see when it gets here.
> 
> View attachment 2871612




I love it and beautiful color choice


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I knew I shouldn't have watched QVC last night instead of The Vampire Diaries, cause I ended up ordering an Oryany bag!  Didn't even cancel his morning, it looked so luscious .  We'll see when it gets here.
> 
> View attachment 2871612




I have always liked this bag too. I hope you love it Rosie! That QVC always gets me too! I haven't been watching it much, but over the weekend I watched for a little bit and I ended up ordering two makeup items from IT Cosmetics! Just what I had all my easy pays paid off too. Ugh


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> You were right, you weren't going to make the mistake of passing on something red again!
> 
> I LOVE all your new beauties, but you know I can't stop staring at your red quilted MKors bag.  I was recently on michaelkors.com to check out the Frankie metallic bag I saw in one of the thread on the MK forum, now I'm constantly getting pop up ads for the metallic bag and your quilted bags.  But I didn't know it was available in red!  Just checked it out and Red is on sale!




Yep, not happening again 


I too went to the MK site to look at that bag. It sure gets attention!
GF, check Macy's and L&T. They both have it and they are on sale too. I don't know which place of the 3 has it the cheapest. I think you will love it in red!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Who doesn't like flowers on a rainy day. Really cute and girly.  love it!


 
Thanks GF!
Looked pretty funky with my taupe/gray snake print leggings (the same color as the taupe flowers on the bag). I went to lunch with DH and I was expecting a funny comment on my leggings. Whenever I wear something not conservative, he gives me the smart ..s comments, like wearing brown and black, I look like a Jedi, etc. Surprisingly enough, he saw me and he told me he liked them!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> OMGoodness MaryBel, what a gorgeous haul!




Thank you Rosie!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> I knew I shouldn't have watched QVC last night instead of The Vampire Diaries, cause I ended up ordering an Oryany bag!  Didn't even cancel his morning, it looked so luscious .  We'll see when it gets here.
> 
> View attachment 2871612


 
I was watching too! Was tempted by that one (in green).
Did you get the Rose?


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MaryBel, is yours the Taxi Tote?  I got the ocelot Taxi Tote last weekend, the one with the white background. It's a bit larger than I like at the bottom so I'm still deciding about keeping her. But the price was so good it would be a cute vacation bag.


 
This one is the taxi zipper tote. I know which one you got, I have the same and also the zebra in that size.
I think this one is one size smaller. 


The other one is a bit bigger but I still like it, that's why I ordered the zebra after getting the white ocelot. It's perfect when going on weekend shopping trips, big but so light. 


I also like the bigger one for times when I need to take everything "and the sink too"  or for flying as my personal item.


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> I love it and beautiful color choice





Twoboyz said:


> I have always liked this bag too. I hope you love it Rosie! That QVC always gets me too! I haven't been watching it much, but over the weekend I watched for a little bit and I ended up ordering two makeup items from IT Cosmetics! Just what I had all my easy pays paid off too. Ugh





MaryBel said:


> I was watching too! Was tempted by that one (in green).
> Did you get the Rose?



Thanks.  I'll post pics when she arrives.  I ordered the rose, but I would have cheerfully taken any of the colors!  It will be my first try at Oryany.  Also was bad and ordered the DB75 satchel in the multi a few days ago from I Love Dooney.  Of course, it will be coming by pony express!  I couldn't resist, it was only $89!

Definitely not watching any gold tonight!

Oh, by the way, I think Dooney is on this weekend?


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Thanks.  I'll post pics when she arrives.  I ordered the rose, but I would have cheerfully taken any of the colors!  It will be my first try at Oryany.  Also was bad and ordered the DB75 satchel in the multi a few days ago from I Love Dooney.  Of course, it will be coming by pony express!  I couldn't resist, it was only $89!
> 
> *Definitely not watching any gold tonight!*
> 
> Oh, by the way, I think Dooney is on this weekend?




My sister says it takes one sentence for me to buy something.


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> My sister says it takes one sentence for me to buy something.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Looked pretty funky with my taupe/gray snake print leggings (the same color as the taupe flowers on the bag). I went to lunch with DH and I was expecting a funny comment on my leggings. Whenever I wear something not conservative, he gives me the smart ..s comments, like wearing brown and black, I look like a Jedi, etc. Surprisingly enough, he saw me and he told me he liked them!




Oh man...he sounds like my DH. Jedi...lol. Black and brown are very chic IMHO.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I really felt that way! It is still on the coach site at full price  ($795)and I got it on clearance 50/40 ($238+tax)



That is awesome!  Love when that happens


----------



## Glitter_pixie

elbgrl said:


> I knew I shouldn't have watched QVC last night instead of The Vampire Diaries, cause I ended up ordering an Oryany bag!  Didn't even cancel his morning, it looked so luscious .  We'll see when it gets here.
> 
> View attachment 2871612



Can't wait to see yours. 

All the colors are cool but my personal favorite is the turquoise.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> I knew I shouldn't have watched QVC last night instead of The Vampire Diaries, cause I ended up ordering an Oryany bag!  Didn't even cancel his morning, it looked so luscious .  We'll see when it gets here.
> 
> View attachment 2871612


 
What a gorgeous bag!  I can't wait to see your reveal pictures. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love a sophisticated biker chic and the little black pouf pop of contrast is great.


Thanks, TB! I was lucky enough to purchase this from a friend who caught the bag on sale, but didn't like her.  I did, so she came to me, lol.



RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-EVE NAC!
> 
> I love your Gray Selma! I'm always drawn to the grommets.  I love seeing this bag IRL!


Thanks!  Me too!  She is definitely a favorite for me. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> *NAC:* Love it! We must be in the same kind of mood today.
> 
> Here is my Biker-chick Rebecca Minkoff quilted Love bag. She is actually a very structured bag and I love the gold tone hardware against the black. She's an edgy work bag to bring into the office. Lots of fun.


 Thanks!  I think we must be!  I love the style and edginess of your bag.  Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> GF, Love your Selma!


 Thanks, GF!  Selma is definitely a favorite for me.



hopi said:


> Great bag NAC


 Thanks!  I love this style, whether in MK or Coach.  To me, the MK is the saffiano version of the Coach Candace, which I adore.



Twoboyz said:


> Very pretty and festive. The perfect way to end the week and begin the weekend.


Thanks!  I do love my Phoebes as well. And I had to get the Scarlet.  She just spoke to me, lol. 



MaryBel said:


> Love Scarlet!


Me too!  I obsessed on her until I got her on clearance at Dillards.  Love Dillards clearance.



hopi said:


> ADORE


Thanks, me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> This one is the taxi zipper tote. I know which one you got, I have the same and also the zebra in that size.
> I think this one is one size smaller.
> 
> 
> The other one is a bit bigger but I still like it, that's why I ordered the zebra after getting the white ocelot. It's perfect when going on weekend shopping trips, big but so light.
> 
> 
> I also like the bigger one for times when I need to take everything "and the sink too"  or for flying as my personal item.


 

Thanks, MaryBel.  I think this will be a good tote when I need to carry a lot.  The smaller zipper size would work more for every day.  I just couldn't pass up the price for this one though - 65% off, and I liked the white ocelot.  But it's not like I don't have a wide variety to choosse from every day, lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Yep, not happening again
> 
> 
> I too went to the MK site to look at that bag. It sure gets attention!
> *GF, check Macy's and L&T. *They both have it and they are on sale too. I don't know which place of the 3 has it the cheapest. I think you will love it in red!



I knew I shouldn't have followed you down the Rabbit Hole!   Lots of MK bags on sale on L&T.com and a few on Macys.com.   Be still my.....budget!


----------



## Punkie

Hi everyone .. Its been a few weeks since I've gotten on I've had one blow right after another with my health.  I thought you lovely ladies would get a kick out of my mishap. I had an emergency and had an ovarian cyst rupture and the ER gave me morphine and sent me on home. Well evidently I ordered a bag that night cause when I woke up I had a receipt to pay for the item on ebay. Lol!! So here is the bag that I got for $69 dollars in preloved condition. 

This is the picture from the listing and I got her Thursday and she's in pristine condition ! From what I gather this coach phoebe retails for much more. Lol I still can't believe I did it , but I'm happy with the purchase so it could be worse !


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I knew I shouldn't have followed you down the Rabbit Hole!   Lots of MK bags on sale on L&T.com and a few on Macys.com.   Be still my.....budget!




 lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie: Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry!  How scary. I hope you're doing okay. What a fun surprise to wake up to. Imagine your surprise if you had woken up to a brand new Chanel bag  take care Punkie


----------



## hopi

Punkie said:


> Hi everyone .. Its been a few weeks since I've gotten on I've had one blow right after another with my health.  I thought you lovely ladies would get a kick out of my mishap. I had an emergency and had an ovarian cyst rupture and the ER gave me morphine and sent me on home. Well evidently I ordered a bag that night cause when I woke up I had a receipt to pay for the item on ebay. Lol!! So here is the bag that I got for $69 dollars in preloved condition.
> 
> This is the picture from the listing and I got her Thursday and she's in pristine condition ! From what I gather this coach phoebe retails for much more. Lol I still can't believe I did it , but I'm happy with the purchase so it could be worse !



Did you get an antibiotic also?  Scary did you know you even had a cyst?   
Great story on your Phoebe and considering she's pristine you did reaaly good under the influence, hope you are okay.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Punkie said:


> Hi everyone .. Its been a few weeks since I've gotten on I've had one blow right after another with my health.  I thought you lovely ladies would get a kick out of my mishap. I had an emergency and had an ovarian cyst rupture and the ER gave me morphine and sent me on home. Well evidently I ordered a bag that night cause when I woke up I had a receipt to pay for the item on ebay. Lol!! So here is the bag that I got for $69 dollars in preloved condition.
> 
> This is the picture from the listing and I got her Thursday and she's in pristine condition ! From what I gather this coach phoebe retails for much more. Lol I still can't believe I did it , but I'm happy with the purchase so it could be worse !



Mornin' P!

First, I hope you are recovering from your health issues and all will be well soon!

Laughing about the ordering the bag in a medicated haze! (And thanks, that's the one excuse I never thought to use on my DH! )  I agree with Hopi and TB,  at least you ordered a pristine bag despite your condition, and you didn't order something crazy expensive like a Chanel or Hermes Birkin!

I think I said something to my boss about 13 years ago right after shoulder surgery.  I remember calling him, but I can't remember the whole conversation.  When I returned to work he was laughing and saying I was really out of it when I called him. He never told me what I said and I never pushed it for fear of being totally embarrassed.  I worked for him another 8 years so whatever it was didn't strain our working relationship, thank God! Next time I hope I order a purse instead.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Punkie said:


> Hi everyone .. Its been a few weeks since I've gotten on I've had one blow right after another with my health.  I thought you lovely ladies would get a kick out of my mishap. I had an emergency and had an ovarian cyst rupture and the ER gave me morphine and sent me on home. Well evidently I ordered a bag that night cause when I woke up I had a receipt to pay for the item on ebay. Lol!! So here is the bag that I got for $69 dollars in preloved condition.
> 
> This is the picture from the listing and I got her Thursday and she's in pristine condition ! From what I gather this coach phoebe retails for much more. Lol I still can't believe I did it , but I'm happy with the purchase so it could be worse !


 
First:  I hope you are feeling much better now, Punkie!  That sounds so scary!

Second:  Looks like you did some awesome shopping while on the morphine, though. $69 for a siggy Phoebe is a wonderful price!  Especially if she's in pristine condtion.  Even half off FP is a lot more than what you paid.  Excellent score!  I love my Phoebes, and have *cough* just a few *cough*.


----------



## Punkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First:  I hope you are feeling much better now, Punkie!  That sounds so scary!
> 
> Second:  Looks like you did some awesome shopping while on the morphine, though. $69 for a siggy Phoebe is a wonderful price!  Especially if she's in pristine condtion.  Even half off FP is a lot more than what you paid.  Excellent score!  I love my Phoebes, and have *cough* just a few *cough*.



Thank you NAC ! At first I didnt know she was seperated in the middle like the coach maggie but it seems to be working out okay. Lol. Im jealous you have a few of them! I had never seen it in person till a few days ago and looked up the leather ones and they are REALLY pretty. 







RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' P!
> 
> First, I hope you are recovering from your health issues and all will be well soon!
> 
> Laughing about the ordering the bag in a medicated haze! (And thanks, that's the one excuse I never thought to use on my DH! )  I agree with Hopi and TB,  at least you ordered a pristine bag despite your condition, and you didn't order something crazy expensive like a Chanel or Hermes Birkin!
> 
> I think I said something to my boss about 13 years ago right after shoulder surgery.  I remember calling him, but I can't remember the whole conversation.  When I returned to work he was laughing and saying I was really out of it when I called him. He never told me what I said and I never pushed it for fear of being totally embarrassed.  I worked for him another 8 years so whatever it was didn't strain our working relationship, thank God! Next time I hope I order a purse instead.




Yes I was so glad I didn't end up with a bag that I couldn't pay for. And I'm glad I didn't end up with a fake as well. Hahaha now that is funny , and I wonder what you said lol!! I'm glad you had the willpower not to ask your boss what you said and force him to say. Too too funny !!






hopi said:


> Did you get an antibiotic also?  Scary did you know you even had a cyst?
> Great story on your Phoebe and considering she's pristine you did reaaly good under the influence, hope you are okay.




Hi Hopi. They didn't , I had just been on an antibiotic for a UTI so I'm not sure if that's why. They had done a CT scan and saw the cyst just days before because i was in a considerable amount of pain. Then a few days later it ruptured. But now they think I have a herniated disc as well , so I'm having an MRI tomorrow. One thing after another. I have a lot of faith that whatever is going on with my body will end soon. At least I pray so. I'm 27 and too young for all of this  






Twoboyz said:


> Punkie: Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry!  How scary. I hope you're doing okay. What a fun surprise to wake up to. Imagine your surprise if you had woken up to a brand new Chanel bag  take care Punkie



Haha thanks TB.  Yes I woke up and had an email receipt from eBay saying you won please pay. I felt my stomach drop and thought oh gosh what did I buy?!? I was so glad to see it was 69 dollars and not hundreds or even thousands lol!!!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First:  I hope you are feeling much better now, Punkie!  That sounds so scary!
> 
> Second:  Looks like you did some awesome shopping while on the morphine, though. $69 for a siggy Phoebe is a wonderful price!  Especially if she's in pristine condtion.  Even half off FP is a lot more than what you paid.  Excellent score!  I love my Phoebes, and have *cough* just a few *cough*.




Oh my goodness, what a story!  Sending good thoughts and prayers to you for a speedy recovery!


----------



## elbgrl

Ok peeps, on the cover of Q this morning, the bag on the right!  Love but I can't find - any ideas who makes it?



Oh never mind, found it, its GILI and I'm not going there.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Ok peeps, on the cover of Q this morning, the bag on the right! * Love but I can't find - any ideas who makes it?*
> View attachment 2873606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh never mind, found it, its GILI and I'm not going there.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Ok peeps, on the cover of Q this morning, the bag on the right!  Love but I can't find - any ideas who makes it?
> View attachment 2873606
> 
> 
> Oh never mind, found it, its GILI and I'm not going there.



  I was going to guess GILI but I didn't see the big tassel that come with GILI bags!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> I was going to guess GILI but I didn't see the big tassel that come with GILI bags!



Lisa does have a great eye for style,
but with Q using the cheapest possible stuff to produce , it is not worth the runs to the post office


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Lisa does have a great eye for style,
> but with Q using the cheapest possible stuff to produce ,* it is not worth the runs to the post office*




I was so tempted by the original Roma 2 Tote in Aubergine, then QVC listed all the original Roma 2 totes as "As Is" bags, and I just couldn't take a chance on getting a bad bag.


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> I was so tempted by the original Roma 2 Tote in Aubergine, then QVC listed all the original Roma 2 totes as "As Is" bags, and I just couldn't take a chance on getting a bad bag.



I got my Roma 2 tote in aubergine 'as is'.  It came wrapped like it was brand new in absolutely pristine condition.  That was several months ago though


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> I was so tempted by the original Roma 2 Tote in Aubergine, then QVC listed all the original Roma 2 totes as "As Is" bags, and I just couldn't take a chance on getting a bad bag.



I know what you mean the aubergine color is so beautiful but when Q says "made especially for the QVC customer" you may as well be in Vegas


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> I got my Roma 2 tote in aubergine 'as is'.  It came wrapped like it was brand new in absolutely pristine condition.  That was several months ago though



Lucky!!!
With Lisa leaving I think alot of her stuff will be brand new and at a better price,Q wants they legacy to disappear faster.  The bags are beautiful and I get tempted every time there is a beautiful picture posted but too much  time  is invested in Post Office  lines and travel , I may as well as get a job there.   Coach is supposed dealing with higher end manufacturers and goodness knows they send out a bunch of defected bags.  Every one of these companies you run that hit or miss of "the smell".


----------



## elbgrl

Those GILIs are beautiful, but I ordered a couple and they both went back, one for smell and the other for quality.  Plus they are always so huge for me.


----------



## lunelden88

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll repost my Copa Cabana pic.   Rosie, I still have never carried the blue one.


hello mia! do you have shop? are you selling bags?


----------



## MiaBorsa

lunelden88 said:


> hello mia! do you have shop? are you selling bags?



No, sorry.  My bags are not for sale.


----------



## lunelden88

MiaBorsa said:


> No, sorry.  My bags are not for sale.


thanks! xoxo


----------



## lunelden88

hello NAC! i love you're collections do you have web where i can ff you? xoxo


----------



## lunelden88

MaryBel said:


> And my Americana Dooney satchel...I love the golden gate on it!


wow! this is the DB limited edition wish to have this one


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> I know what you mean the aubergine color is so beautiful but when Q says "made especially for the QVC customer" *you may as well be in Vegas*


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lunelden88 said:


> hello NAC! i love you're collections do you have web where i can ff you? xoxo


 


Sorry, no I don't.  My bags are not for sale, either.


----------



## CatePNW

In Coach purple patent today.  Nice and bright on these gloomy days!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> In Coach purple patent today.  Nice and bright on these gloomy days!
> 
> View attachment 2875402
> View attachment 2875403




We are twins! I have it and I love it! The flower charm is perfect on it too.


----------



## MaryBel

Punkie said:


> Hi everyone .. Its been a few weeks since I've gotten on I've had one blow right after another with my health.  I thought you lovely ladies would get a kick out of my mishap. I had an emergency and had an ovarian cyst rupture and the ER gave me morphine and sent me on home. Well evidently I ordered a bag that night cause when I woke up I had a receipt to pay for the item on ebay. Lol!! So here is the bag that I got for $69 dollars in preloved condition.
> 
> This is the picture from the listing and I got her Thursday and she's in pristine condition ! From what I gather this coach phoebe retails for much more. Lol I still can't believe I did it , but I'm happy with the purchase so it could be worse !




Oh no Pinkie, that sounds so painful and scary!
I hope you get well soon! Just take it easy! Sending you lots of hugs!


You have excellent taste even under the influence of the morphine! You got an awesome bag! I have the same one but mine is black on black. Before that bag I was not really sold on the phoebe style, even tried the leather ones and was not loving them as much as everybody else was. Then I got this one and started carrying it and love it, ended up getting a few in both the small and large size. Congrats on yours, you got an awesome bag in excellent condition and at an awesome price!


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> In Coach purple patent today.  Nice and bright on these gloomy days!
> 
> View attachment 2875402
> View attachment 2875403


Love the bag, gorgeous color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> In Coach purple patent today.  Nice and bright on these gloomy days!
> 
> View attachment 2875402
> View attachment 2875403


 


Gorgeous!  She looks great on you - and what a wonderful color on a gloomy day.


----------



## elbgrl

Okay, definitely not a non Dooney favorite and back she's already gone but here's a pic of the Oryany Cassie in case anyone is curious.




First off, she was stinky, as so many of QVCs bags are.  The stand up handles were a no for me,  the clunky cross body strap and hardware are removable but it leaves the bag with two large holes in the sides where the hardware was.  It just wasn't love.  NEXT !


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Okay, definitely not a non Dooney favorite and back she's already gone but here's a pic of the Oryany Cassie in case anyone is curious.
> 
> View attachment 2876077
> 
> 
> First off, she was stinky, as so many of QVCs bags are.  The stand up handles were a no for me,  the clunky cross body strap and hardware are removable but it leaves the bag with two large holes in the sides where the hardware was.  It just wasn't love.  NEXT !



Wow
Major Bummer
I am happy you took the picture, stinky has to go no matter what, Wondering it all the stuff that smells is caused by vermin or bug spray from the boats they travel on. How come so many different products have that smell?  Well the desire for Oryany just dropped of my list.


----------



## elbgrl

Me too Hopi,  not saying I'll never buy an Oryany, just not that impressed with this one. 

This makes the third stinky bag I've gotten from QVC in less than a year.  What's up with that?


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Okay, definitely not a non Dooney favorite and back she's already gone but here's a pic of the Oryany Cassie in case anyone is curious.
> 
> View attachment 2876077
> 
> 
> First off, she was stinky, as so many of QVCs bags are.  The stand up handles were a no for me,  the clunky cross body strap and hardware are removable but it leaves the bag with two large holes in the sides where the hardware was.  It just wasn't love.  NEXT !




Oh no...oh well, like you said "next"! It looks pretty hanging there. It's too bad the function is poor.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> In Coach purple patent today.  Nice and bright on these gloomy days!
> 
> View attachment 2875402
> View attachment 2875403




So cute and comfy looking. &#128525;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

.,


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK Loganberry Hamilton Traveler getting the love today. 
View attachment 2876581

View attachment 2876582


----------



## nichols5991

elbgrl said:


> Okay, definitely not a non Dooney favorite and back she's already gone but here's a pic of the Oryany Cassie in case anyone is curious.
> 
> View attachment 2876077
> 
> 
> First off, she was stinky, as so many of QVCs bags are.  The stand up handles were a no for me,  the clunky cross body strap and hardware are removable but it leaves the bag with two large holes in the sides where the hardware was.  It just wasn't love.  NEXT !



Oh too bad!  I ordered one in the ink color.  Don't know when mine will be here since I'm in New England and I'm guessing everything around here will be delayed due to the weather.

I'm curious, what did you think of the quality of the leather, stinky smell aside?


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Okay, definitely not a non Dooney favorite and back she's already gone but here's a pic of the Oryany Cassie in case anyone is curious.
> 
> View attachment 2876077
> 
> 
> First off, she was stinky, as so many of QVCs bags are.  The stand up handles were a no for me,  the clunky cross body strap and hardware are removable but it leaves the bag with two large holes in the sides where the hardware was.  *It just wasn't love.  NEXT !*


*



hopi said:



			Wow
Major Bummer
I am happy you took the picture, stinky has to go no matter what, Wondering it all the stuff that smells is caused by vermin or bug spray from the boats they travel on. How come so many different products have that smell?  Well the desire for Oryany just dropped of my list.
		
Click to expand...




elbgrl said:



			Me too Hopi,  not saying I'll never buy an Oryany, just not that impressed with this one. 

This makes the third stinky bag I've gotten from QVC in less than a year.  What's up with that?
		
Click to expand...


Hi Rosie!

I'm sorry it didn't work out, but like you said, NEXT!  The Nordstrom Rack in San Francisco, near Union Square had a nice variety of OrYany bags at less than half the retail or QVC price.  The problem for me is they don't offer colors I like. (Okay, no red! )   Seeing them at such a discount makes it hard for me to buy them at the QCV or retail price.



I'm finding that smell is not just QVC bags, but HSN also. I'm thinking like Hopi, it must be what they spray on the bags.  A while back HSN was getting so many complaints about the pungent  smell of Sharif bags that they started shipping them with an air freshener in them.  It didn't really help and it was funny because the freshener design looked like a marijuana plant, and people were complaining about that too.   I also brought a Carol Brodie tote on HSN over a year ago that I really loved.  But the smell was so bad I was holding my breath every time I opened it, so I had to send it back.*


----------



## RuedeNesle

nichols5991 said:


> Oh too bad!  I ordered one in the ink color.  Don't know when mine will be here since I'm in New England and I'm guessing everything around here will be delayed due to the weather.
> 
> *I'm curious, what did you think of the quality of the leather, stinky smell aside*?



Hi Nichols!

I think the quality of the leather is good!  I like the feel of the leather on the bags I've seen IRL.  I had a suede OrYany bag and it has held up very well.  (I gifted it when I moved.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Loganberry Hamilton Traveler getting the love today.
> View attachment 2876581
> 
> View attachment 2876582




I love Ms Loganberry!  And the phone case goes so well with her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I love Ms Loganberry!  And the phone case goes so well with her!


 
Thank you!!  This is another bag style I'm crazy about.  I love my MK Selmas, but they are saffiano, so it's nice to have the smooth leather as well in a similar shape.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Okay, definitely not a non Dooney favorite and back she's already gone but here's a pic of the Oryany Cassie in case anyone is curious.
> 
> View attachment 2876077
> 
> 
> First off, she was stinky, as so many of QVCs bags are.  The stand up handles were a no for me,  the clunky cross body strap and hardware are removable but it leaves the bag with two large holes in the sides where the hardware was.  It just wasn't love.  NEXT !


 
She's pretty - too bad she was so stinky and had a weird hardware configuration.


The stinky bags you gotten - were any of them Dooneys?  Or just other QVC brands?


----------



## elbgrl

The Oryany bag was nice, just didn't speak to me, especially with the stick up handles.

All three stinky bags were from QVC, two Dooneys and a GILI.  All except this one I tried very hard to de-stink without success.  It was that chemical smell.  I have heard that these bags are sprayed for insects when they arrive from China, so that's probably the problem.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's pretty - too bad she was so stinky and had a weird hardware configuration.
> 
> 
> The stinky bags you gotten - were any of them Dooneys?  Or just other QVC brands?



NAC
I got a Navy Blue Cora Peyton from COACH with the smell and called for a return label the same day!


----------



## MaryBel

Got this cutie a couple of days ago at TJMaxx. It was on clearance for $69  Very good deal for a MK in patent leather.


I love the color so I had to get it. It was missing the MK fob but she's borrowing it from another of my MK bags


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie a couple of days ago at TJMaxx. It was on clearance for $69  Very good deal for a MK in patent leather.
> 
> 
> I love the color so I had to get it. It was missing the MK fob but she's borrowing it from another of my MK bags



Hi MB!  

I hope this week is not as crazy as the previous weeks!  I'm sure your city is getting all geared up for the Super Bowl.

$69?  At that price and that color it would have been so wrong to leave it.  It was there just for you! 

I love patent bags! Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie a couple of days ago at TJMaxx. It was on clearance for $69  Very good deal for a MK in patent leather.
> 
> 
> I love the color so I had to get it. It was missing the MK fob but she's borrowing it from another of my MK bags



It is a great bag for a shocking price. Congrats on the find.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Loganberry Hamilton Traveler getting the love today.
> View attachment 2876581
> 
> View attachment 2876582




Love that color!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie a couple of days ago at TJMaxx. It was on clearance for $69  Very good deal for a MK in patent leather.
> 
> 
> I love the color so I had to get it. It was missing the MK fob but she's borrowing it from another of my MK bags




Gorgeous color and what a deal!! You always find 'em.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie a couple of days ago at TJMaxx. It was on clearance for $69  Very good deal for a MK in patent leather.
> 
> 
> I love the color so I had to get it. It was missing the MK fob but she's borrowing it from another of my MK bags


 
You got a killer deal!  She's gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> NAC
> I got a Navy Blue Cora Peyton from COACH with the smell and called for a return label the same day!


Yikes!  There is nothing good about a stinky bag.  I do remember some posts about some Coach bags having a strong chemical smell. But it was a certain color, I think.  I can't remember the details now. 



Twoboyz said:


> Love that color!!


 Thanks, TB!  I love this bag style.  So easy to carry and lots of room inside.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie a couple of days ago at TJMaxx. It was on clearance for $69  Very good deal for a MK in patent leather.
> 
> 
> I love the color so I had to get it. It was missing the MK fob but she's borrowing it from another of my MK bags


 
Congrats!!  My favorite color, too!  I got a Raspberry MK tote from TJMaxx a couple of months ago, and love it.  For the price, it's such a great easy care bag.  But I didn't get your killer price - way to go!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> The Oryany bag was nice, just didn't speak to me, especially with the stick up handles.
> 
> All three stinky bags were from QVC, two Dooneys and a GILI.  All except this one I tried very hard to de-stink without success.  It was that chemical smell.*  I have heard that these bags are sprayed for insects when they arrive from China, so that's probably the problem.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, I wonder how many people have a bad reaction to the chemicals in the spray?  I can see more than a few lawsuits because of that.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I hope this week is not as crazy as the previous weeks!  I'm sure your city is getting all geared up for the Super Bowl.
> 
> $69?  At that price and that color it would have been so wrong to leave it.  It was there just for you!
> 
> I love patent bags! Congrats on this beauty!




Hi GF!
Work is finally slowing down. Finally I can see myself being able to take at least one day off soon.


It was a great deal, I was going to switch into it but it will have to wait since I just switch into another bag...


Yes, it's crazy around here!  We couldn't believe they made it to the Super bowl, especially with how the game was going last Sunday. We almost missed that game. A tree fell down nearby and we woke up without power on Sunday. And then DH had the times of the 2 games switched, so we went for lunch and we saw the game was on and realized the schedule mistake. We ended up staying in the restaurant until the game was over. My son was really excited the Seahawks won! So, like they saying goes 'When in Rome...'


Or my new version: When in Seattle....Go Hawks!


As you can see, I'm prepared


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> It is a great bag for a shocking price. Congrats on the find.




Thanks Hopi!
It was a nice find!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous color and what a deal!! You always find 'em.




Thanks GF!
I think they find me!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!!  My favorite color, too!  I got a Raspberry MK tote from TJMaxx a couple of months ago, and love it.  For the price, it's such a great easy care bag.  But I didn't get your killer price - way to go!


 
Thanks GF!
I love the color. Would have preferred a E/W version but for 69, I can take the N/S.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hi GF!
> Work is finally slowing down. Finally I can see myself being able to take at least one day off soon.
> 
> 
> It was a great deal, I was going to switch into it but it will have to wait since I just switch into another bag...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's crazy around here!  We couldn't believe they made it to the Super bowl, especially with how the game was going last Sunday. We almost missed that game. A tree fell down nearby and we woke up without power on Sunday. And then DH had the times of the 2 games switched, so we went for lunch and we saw the game was on and realized the schedule mistake. We ended up staying in the restaurant until the game was over. My son was really excited the Seahawks won! So, like they saying goes 'When in Rome...'
> 
> 
> Or my new version: When in Seattle....Go Hawks!
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm prepared



I'm happy you'll be able to take a day off soon!   

Good thing you were at a restaurant with a TV!  I know your DH and son are very happy. I was shocked at how that game ended.  They said a lot of fans left the stadium early and missed the comeback.  

And I love your Seahawks attire!  Your bag is a great match!

Enjoy the game!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm happy you'll be able to take a day off soon!
> 
> Good thing you were at a restaurant with a TV!  I know your DH and son are very happy. I was shocked at how that game ended.  They said a lot of fans left the stadium early and missed the comeback.
> 
> And I love your Seahawks attire!  Your bag is a great match!
> 
> Enjoy the game!




Yes, we got lucky they had a TV and we were sitting just in front of it.
Well, I wouldn't count DH in the cheering squad! He was rooting for the packers. Boo DH! It was funny, because DS kept asking him who he wanted to win, and then after the hawks won and he was all excited and while walking to the car, he asked him again in a funny way, something like "who you really wanted to win? This is your last chance"  kind of saying, you better change your answer!


I think they got very lucky at the end! I'm sure that whoever missed the end is still regretting it!


Thanks! I thought the bag with the bright citrine tassel was kind of the seahawks colors, so she had to come out to play!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Yes, we got lucky they had a TV and we were sitting just in front of it.
> *Well, I wouldn't count DH in the cheering squad! He was rooting for the packers. Boo DH! *It was funny, because DS kept asking him who he wanted to win, and then after the hawks won and he was all excited and while walking to the car, *he asked him again in a funny way, something like "who you really wanted to win? This is your last chance"  kind of saying, you better change your answer!
> *
> 
> I think they got very lucky at the end! I'm sure that whoever missed the end is still regretting it!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I thought the bag with the bright citrine tassel was kind of the seahawks colors, so she had to come out to play!



  That's funny because I was cheering for the Packers too! (All my Chicago Bears fans' friends and family just fainted!)  Your son is too funny!  His dad couldn't fool him.  He could tell his excitement wasn't sincere.   But like you said..."When in Seattle....Go Hawks!"


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Hi GF!
> Work is finally slowing down. Finally I can see myself being able to take at least one day off soon.
> 
> 
> It was a great deal, I was going to switch into it but it will have to wait since I just switch into another bag...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's crazy around here!  We couldn't believe they made it to the Super bowl, especially with how the game was going last Sunday. We almost missed that game. A tree fell down nearby and we woke up without power on Sunday. And then DH had the times of the 2 games switched, so we went for lunch and we saw the game was on and realized the schedule mistake. We ended up staying in the restaurant until the game was over. My son was really excited the Seahawks won! So, like they saying goes 'When in Rome...'
> 
> 
> Or my new version: When in Seattle....Go Hawks!
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm prepared


Go Hawks!  LOL  

The excitement is statewide you know, even way over here on the East side.  Everyone wears blue and green Seahawks stuff, it's just festive.  My DH texted me yesterday and asked if I could do laundry because all his Seahawks tshirts were in there....LOL!  He has 5 of them and I hadn't done that load yet.  So now he's ready for football Friday at work, since they will all wear their team colors.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie a couple of days ago at TJMaxx. It was on clearance for $69  Very good deal for a MK in patent leather.
> 
> 
> I love the color so I had to get it. It was missing the MK fob but she's borrowing it from another of my MK bags


Congrats, what a gorgeous fine!  Love the color!


MaryBel said:


> Hi GF!
> Work is finally slowing down. Finally I can see myself being able to take at least one day off soon.
> 
> 
> It was a great deal, I was going to switch into it but it will have to wait since I just switch into another bag...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's crazy around here!  We couldn't believe they made it to the Super bowl, especially with how the game was going last Sunday. We almost missed that game. A tree fell down nearby and we woke up without power on Sunday. And then DH had the times of the 2 games switched, so we went for lunch and we saw the game was on and realized the schedule mistake. We ended up staying in the restaurant until the game was over. My son was really excited the Seahawks won! So, like they saying goes 'When in Rome...'
> 
> 
> Or my new version: When in Seattle....Go Hawks!
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm prepared



I can see you are ready for the "Big Game" lol!


----------



## Jane917

CatePNW said:


> Go Hawks!  LOL
> 
> The excitement is statewide you know, even way over here on the East side.  Everyone wears blue and green Seahawks stuff, it's just festive.  My DH texted me yesterday and asked if I could do laundry because all his Seahawks tshirts were in there....LOL!  He has 5 of them and I hadn't done that load yet.  So now he's ready for football Friday at work, since they will all wear their team colors.


CatePNW, I am in Wenatchee, so I know exactly what you are talking about! I do believe I might be the only one in the state that does not have a SeaHawks shirt, but I will stick around home to watch the game. I have friends from Seattle who will be at the game and they have promised to send live photos.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> That's funny because I was cheering for the Packers too! (All my Chicago Bears fans' friends and family just fainted!)  Your son is too funny! * His dad couldn't fool him.*  He could tell his excitement wasn't sincere.   But like you said..."When in Seattle....Go Hawks!"


 
LOL, that's too funny! They were probably thinking 'Traitor!'


Oh no, you can't fool him! As he gets older he's really surprising us on how sharp his mind is. I can still find ways to trick him but is getting difficult. I guess gone are the days of 'eat more peas because peas make you jump higher'


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Go Hawks!  LOL
> 
> The excitement is statewide you know, even way over here on the East side.  Everyone wears blue and green Seahawks stuff, it's just festive.  My DH texted me yesterday and asked if I could do laundry because all his Seahawks tshirts were in there....LOL!  He has 5 of them and I hadn't done that load yet.  So now he's ready for football Friday at work, since they will all wear their team colors.




This is the first place where I have seen so many fans of the local team. In the other states where I have lived, on Sundays you will see the fans (mostly guys) with their jerseys on, but not only for the local team. Here I don't think I have seen anybody wearing another team's jersey or shirts. And here it doesn't have to be Sunday, it seems all week is Sunday Go hawks day!


So you better get that laundry clean or you will have a very upset DF.


----------



## MaryBel

Jane917 said:


> CatePNW, I am in Wenatchee, so I know exactly what you are talking about! I do believe I might be the only one in the state that does not have a SeaHawks shirt, but I will stick around home to watch the game. I have friends from Seattle who will be at the game and they have promised to send live photos.




Jane, I just got mine at Target....just saying 
How exciting to be at the game!


----------



## CatePNW

Jane917 said:


> CatePNW, I am in Wenatchee, so I know exactly what you are talking about! I do believe I might be the only one in the state that does not have a SeaHawks shirt, but I will stick around home to watch the game. I have friends from Seattle who will be at the game and they have promised to send live photos.


Oh no, you are not alone!  I don't own any Seahawks shirts either.  I'm not a football fan but I will jump on the bandwagon for the Superbowl!


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> This is the first place where I have seen so many fans of the local team. In the other states where I have lived, on Sundays you will see the fans (mostly guys) with their jerseys on, but not only for the local team. Here I don't think I have seen anybody wearing another team's jersey or shirts. And here it doesn't have to be Sunday, it seems all week is Sunday Go hawks day!
> 
> 
> So you better get that laundry clean or you will have a very upset DF.


Oh, I did the laundry last night and all his shirts are hanging in the closet.  I got him a white team jersey for Christmas, and he will wear that on Sunday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> LOL, that's too funny! They were probably thinking 'Traitor!'
> 
> 
> Oh no, you can't fool him! As he gets older he's really surprising us on how sharp his mind is. I can still find ways to trick him but is getting difficult. *I guess gone are the days of 'eat more peas because peas make you jump higher'*


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


>


 
I remember I kept telling DH that we better get him used to eating veggies when his little and can't really validate if what I'm telling him is true or not! But since he's very into physical activities, anything that will make him faster or better, he's all for it!


The funny thing is that because of that, he's getting very health conscious. Some times he will say that he doesn't want something because it is not healthy. Of course, all of that goes down the drain when he wants to eat the junk food he likes, like the flamin' hot Cheetos!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I remember I kept telling DH that we better get him used to eating veggies when his little and can't really validate if what I'm telling him is true or not! But since he's very into physical activities, anything that will make him faster or better, he's all for it!
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that because of that, he's getting very health conscious. Some times he will say that he doesn't want something because it is not healthy. *Of course, all of that goes down the drain when he wants to eat the junk food he likes, like the flamin' hot Cheetos!*


*
*

That's the norm for me


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> That's the norm for me



Me too!


----------



## ilikesunshine

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!!  My favorite color, too!  I got a Raspberry MK tote from TJMaxx a couple of months ago, and love it.  For the price, it's such a great easy care bag.  But I didn't get your killer price - way to go!



My TJMaxx had the raspberry as well but not for $69.  I may have to go back and see if she's still there &'possibly marked down.  I noticed some of the other MKs were.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I remember I kept telling DH that we better get him used to eating veggies when his little and can't really validate if what I'm telling him is true or not! But since he's very into physical activities, anything that will make him faster or better, he's all for it!
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that because of that, he's getting very health conscious. Some times he will say that he doesn't want something because it is not healthy.* Of course, all of that goes down the drain when he wants to eat the junk food he likes, like the flamin' hot Cheetos*!



 I don't know what it is about hot snacks, but my grandchildren love them too!  It's either Hot Fries, or Hot Cheetos, or Hot Takis (which I never heard of until I moved here!).

Kudos to your son getting health conscious!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> That's the norm for me





MaryBel said:


> Me too!



Me three!


----------



## Scooch

My deal of the year so far! Macy's was having a great clearance sale, coach signature c canvas tote in tangerine and coach bleeker zippy wallet.....47.50 each! 101.00 out the door!


----------



## Suzwhat

Scooch said:


> My deal of the year so far! Macy's was having a great clearance sale, coach signature c canvas tote in tangerine and coach bleeker zippy wallet.....47.50 each! 101.00 out the door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879266



Great deal.  They look fabulous!


----------



## Scooch

Suzwhat said:


> Great deal.  They look fabulous!




Thank you! When she rang me up I asked her to repeat the price twice! She was even shocked!


----------



## hopi

Scooch said:


> My deal of the year so far! Macy's was having a great clearance sale, coach signature c canvas tote in tangerine and coach bleeker zippy wallet.....47.50 each! 101.00 out the door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879266



SCORE!!!!!!!!!
Screamin deal!
Congrats
Cute Stuff


----------



## MaryBel

Scooch said:


> My deal of the year so far! Macy's was having a great clearance sale, coach signature c canvas tote in tangerine and coach bleeker zippy wallet.....47.50 each! 101.00 out the door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879266




WOW, Awesome deal! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Went to the coach outlet and find lots of goodies that I had to get.


I was very lucky. Found a bag I had my eye one and I think I got it cheaper than what it was supposed to be. It was the black borough in leather and suede. It had the price written in red, so when I asked the SA, she calculated it as clearance (50/40). Well, the price was 369, so she told me it would be $110 and change after the 50/40. When I paid for it, it was not ringing the right price but they adjusted it and got this beauty super cheap. It has a couple of scratches on the front but for $110, I can live with those.


----------



## MaryBel

I also found all of these on clearance.


Soft borough in Tan. $139 + tax
Small grommet duffle $75 + tax
Siggy Carlyle $112 + tax
Grommet wristlet and teal wristlet $21 + tax each
City bag in vermillion $81 + tax


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> My deal of the year so far! Macy's was having a great clearance sale, coach signature c canvas tote in tangerine and coach bleeker zippy wallet.....47.50 each! 101.00 out the door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879266




Scooch you got a great deal! That tote is so fun! The wallet is pretty too.  Congrats


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I also found all of these on clearance.
> 
> 
> Soft borough in Tan. $139 + tax
> Small grommet duffle $75 + tax
> Siggy Carlyle $112 + tax
> Grommet wristlet and teal wristlet $21 + tax each
> City bag in vermillion $81 + tax




OMG MaryBel! Great deals! I want that borough in the tan color...or the black and at those prices. Wow! Amazing. Nice haul


----------



## Scooch

Twoboyz said:


> Scooch you got a great deal! That tote is so fun! The wallet is pretty too.  Congrats




Thanks twoboyz! It took a lot of strength to put my Shelby away but this bag is so roomy and fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Thanks twoboyz! It took a lot of strength to put my Shelby away but this bag is so roomy and fun!


----------



## TaterTots

Scooch said:


> My deal of the year so far! Macy's was having a great clearance sale, coach signature c canvas tote in tangerine and coach bleeker zippy wallet.....47.50 each! 101.00 out the door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879266


 
Such a Killer deal!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> I also found all of these on clearance.
> 
> 
> Soft borough in Tan. $139 + tax
> Small grommet duffle $75 + tax
> Siggy Carlyle $112 + tax
> Grommet wristlet and teal wristlet $21 + tax each
> City bag in vermillion $81 + tax


 
These along with your other bag,  YOU SCORED!  Awesome finds.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I also found all of these on clearance.
> 
> 
> Soft borough in Tan. $139 + tax
> Small grommet duffle $75 + tax
> Siggy Carlyle $112 + tax
> Grommet wristlet and teal wristlet $21 + tax each
> City bag in vermillion $81 + tax




I want to be on the ban that you are on.
Actually the prices are phenomenal and all the bags are so lovely.
Such steals on those amazing boroughs
All Beautiful stuff.
When you are bad you oh so good!
Congrats on some super sale items.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wow *MB.*  You got some beautiful handbags at great prices.   Guess I'll have to add Coach back to my list if I ever get to the outlets again.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Scooch said:


> Thank you! When she rang me up I asked her to repeat the price twice! She was even shocked!



Don't you love that when you get such a great deal on wonderful bags/wallets? Congrats!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> I also found all of these on clearance.
> 
> 
> Soft borough in Tan. $139 + tax
> Small grommet duffle $75 + tax
> Siggy Carlyle $112 + tax
> Grommet wristlet and teal wristlet $21 + tax each
> City bag in vermillion $81 + tax




Very nice and awesome deals! I really like the city bag.


----------



## Scooch

Glitter_pixie said:


> Don't you love that when you get such a great deal on wonderful bags/wallets? Congrats!




I do! It was such a rush, I liked this bag when they first came out but to get it at 47.00 bucks, might be my best deal yet!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> OMG MaryBel! Great deals! I want that borough in the tan color...or the black and at those prices. Wow! Amazing. Nice haul




Thanks GF!
I think the price on the bag was a mistake, but they gave it to me because it was already marked on the tag, but the tan had the right price ($140) which is an awesome price for it. If you want one, call your outlet to see if they have them. You can even do a charge hold and pay on the phone and you have 2 weeks to pick it up.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> These along with your other bag,  YOU SCORED!  Awesome finds.


 
Thank you TT!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> I want to be on the ban that you are on.
> Actually the prices are phenomenal and all the bags are so lovely.
> Such steals on those amazing boroughs
> All Beautiful stuff.
> When you are bad you oh so good!
> Congrats on some super sale items.


 
I know, my ban is not working at all!
But with those prices it is so difficult to say no!


Thanks Hopi!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Wow *MB.*  You got some beautiful handbags at great prices.   Guess I'll have to add Coach back to my list if I ever get to the outlets again.


 
Thanks LJ!
You definitely do! They have a lot of nice bags now at super good prices. It seems that a lot of the bags that were in the boutiques were straight to clearance at the outlets.


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very nice and awesome deals! I really like the city bag.


 
Thanks Glitter!
The city bag is really nice, it looks like the older coach bags, is not even lined.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> Thanks LJ!
> You definitely do! They have a lot of nice bags now at super good prices. It seems that a lot of the bags that were in the boutiques were straight to clearance at the outlets.



It's crazy how they quickly marked them down.  Good for us!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scooch said:


> My deal of the year so far! Macy's was having a great clearance sale, coach signature c canvas tote in tangerine and coach bleeker zippy wallet.....47.50 each! 101.00 out the door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879266



I was so busy staring at the beautiful tangerine and pink straps and lining I didn't catch what a great deal you got on both at first!  What a coup! 

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Went to the coach outlet and find lots of goodies that I had to get.
> 
> 
> I was very lucky. Found a bag I had my eye one and I think I got it cheaper than what it was supposed to be. It was the black borough in leather and suede. It had the price written in red, so when I asked the SA, she calculated it as clearance (50/40). Well, the price was 369, so she told me it would be $110 and change after the 50/40. When I paid for it, it was not ringing the right price but they adjusted it and got this beauty super cheap. It has a couple of scratches on the front but for $110, I can live with those.





MaryBel said:


> I also found all of these on clearance.
> 
> 
> Soft borough in Tan. $139 + tax
> Small grommet duffle $75 + tax
> Siggy Carlyle $112 + tax
> Grommet wristlet and teal wristlet $21 + tax each
> City bag in vermillion $81 + tax




I think your outlet has a secret stash of sales bags they put out just for you!  You always have such great luck finding deep discounts on beautiful bags!  

Congrats on your latest haul! Beautiful!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> *I think your outlet has a secret stash of sales bag*s *they put out just for you!*  You always have such great luck finding deep discounts on beautiful bags!
> 
> Congrats on your latest haul! Beautiful!



Yes, I know, can you imagine going to the Aurora outlet and asking them to bring you the best bag out.
Oh sorry that the last one and we will raise the price for you just asking.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Yes,* I know, can you imagine going to the Aurora outlet and asking them to bring you the best bag out.
> *Oh sorry that the last one and we will raise the price for you just asking.



 That's right about the time Mall Security "just happens" to be passing by the store.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to run errands. MK EW Hamilton in brown mono gets to come along. Been awhile since she's been out to play. 
View attachment 2879889

View attachment 2879890


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands. MK EW Hamilton in brown mono gets to come along. Been awhile since she's been out to play.
> View attachment 2879889
> 
> View attachment 2879890



I'm sure she's ready to get out and about! She's great for running errands.

Have a good day!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I think the key to finding the best deals at the outlets is to visit often.  Then you are more selective and also there at the right time.  For those of us who don't get to the outlet often, it's a matter of chance whether we find the best prices.   Of course,  when we do,  we plan to go back that much sooner.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands. MK EW Hamilton in brown mono gets to come along. Been awhile since she's been out to play.
> View attachment 2879889
> 
> View attachment 2879890



NAC not even showered yet and you are ready to go and changed handbags......you have quite an extensive MK collection, great bag

Did do my 18 minute workout, had coffee and breakfast hopefully it  counts for something that doesn't read as lazy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> NAC not even showered yet and you are ready to go and changed handbags......you have quite an extensive MK collection, great bag
> 
> Did do my 18 minute workout, had coffee and breakfast hopefully it  counts for something that doesn't read as lazy.



I had coffee and breakfast and I watched my neighbor work in his yard.  He exhausted "us" with all his work. 

Congrats on your workout!  I really need to get busy with that.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> I had coffee and breakfast and I watched my neighbor work in his yard.  *He exhausted "us" with all his work*.
> 
> Congrats on your workout!  I really need to get busy with that.



:lolots:


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I think your outlet has a secret stash of sales bags they put out just for you!  You always have such great luck finding deep discounts on beautiful bags!
> 
> Congrats on your latest haul! Beautiful!




Thanks GF!
You know what, it's kind of like that but not really for me. The thing is when I go, I always try to get to coach as soon as they open, that way I can see the goodies before they disappear. Which is what happened yesterday with most of the stuff I got. Of the bags I got, the only one they had more than one was the Carlyle, the other ones were the only ones. I left the store around 11, so if they didn't have more of them in the back, then anybody that got there later on the day did not even see those were available.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Yes, I know, can you imagine going to the Aurora outlet and asking them to bring you the best bag out.
> Oh sorry that the last one and we will raise the price for you just asking.


 


RuedeNesle said:


> That's right about the time Mall Security "just happens" to be passing by the store.




You 2 are too funny!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> I think the key to finding the best deals at the outlets is to visit often.  Then you are more selective and also there at the right time.  For those of us who don't get to the outlet often, it's a matter of chance whether we find the best prices.   Of course,  when we do,  we plan to go back that much sooner.




ITA LJ!
I'll add getting there as soon as they open!


I remember when my closest coach outlet was 3hrs away, I went there a couple of times and one time I bought a little siggy bag that my sister wanted but never found anything for me.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands. MK EW Hamilton in brown mono gets to come along. Been awhile since she's been out to play.
> View attachment 2879889
> 
> View attachment 2879890


 
She's gorgeous and love the outfit!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> NAC not even showered yet and you are ready to go and changed handbags......you have quite an extensive MK collection, great bag
> 
> Did do my 18 minute workout, had coffee and breakfast hopefully it  counts for something that doesn't read as lazy.


 


RuedeNesle said:


> I had coffee and breakfast and I watched my neighbor work in his yard.  He exhausted "us" with all his work.
> 
> Congrats on your workout!  I really need to get busy with that.




Hopi, now you are making me feel bad, I haven't showered, done exercise, not even had breakfast. Woke up a bit earlier because DS wanted breakfast, DH made breakfast for him so I stayed in bed, then got up and came straight to the computer to check something at work and then after I finished, came here to the forum. And I'm already tired. I guess is SIU Mom's neighbor's fault


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hopi, now you are making me feel bad, I haven't showered, done exercise, not even had breakfast. Woke up a bit earlier because DS wanted breakfast, DH made breakfast for him so I stayed in bed, then got up and came straight to the computer to check something at work and then after I finished, came here to the forum. And I'm already tired*. I guess is SIU Mom's neighbor's fault *


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Hopi, now you are making me feel bad, I haven't showered, done exercise, not even had breakfast. Woke up a bit earlier because DS wanted breakfast, DH made breakfast for him so I stayed in bed, then got up and came straight to the computer to check something at work and then after I finished, came here to the forum. *And I'm already tired. I guess is SIU Mom's neighbor's fault *


*
*


Sounds reasonable to me and I am getting ready to be done for the day......
it's raining here  and my son does not want to go near downtown for the SuperBowl activities - which is so unlike him, it might be lunchtime and Martha Bakes


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

**cough** Stopped on at Dillards today. I deliberately waited until the last day of the extra % off clearance so I wouldn't be as tempted.  But noooooo, they still had this beauty. 

I got out the door for $263 with tax. Less than some of my Flos. 

I have no willpower whatsoever and this is why I should stay out of Dillards. . 

View attachment 2880172

View attachment 2880174

View attachment 2880175


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** Stopped on at Dillards today. I deliberately waited until the last day of the extra % off clearance so I wouldn't be as tempted.  But noooooo, they still had this beauty.
> 
> I got out the door for $263 with tax. Less than some of my Flos.
> 
> I have no willpower whatsoever and this is why I should stay out of Dillards. .
> 
> View attachment 2880172
> 
> View attachment 2880174
> 
> View attachment 2880175



NAC you did good as usual!

I purposely was a good girl today and didn't hit Dillards.  Instead I went to Hobby Lobby and got a fixer for my zipzip handles, and some fabric for a skirt I have been wanting to make.  Now waiting for the Dooney show at 5!  

The Coach outlet is right by Hobby Lobby, so I really HAVE been a good girl today!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Stopped on at Dillards today. I deliberately waited until the last day of the extra % off clearance so I wouldn't be as tempted.  But noooooo, they still had this beauty.
> 
> I got out the door for $263 with tax. Less than some of my Flos.
> 
> I have no willpower whatsoever and this is why I should stay out of Dillards. .
> 
> View attachment 2880172
> 
> View attachment 2880174
> 
> View attachment 2880175




It seemed like you were rushing out the door this morning for someone who deliberately waited:lolots:
She's a beauty NAC and even looks prettier with that turquoise top, there is something about the pebbled Coach leathers that make them shimmer in the light. I love it.
Congrats on a good find!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** Stopped on at Dillards today. I deliberately waited until the last day of the extra % off clearance so I wouldn't be as tempted.  But noooooo, they still had this beauty.
> 
> I got out the door for $263 with tax. Less than some of my Flos.
> 
> I have no willpower whatsoever and this is why I should stay out of Dillards. .
> 
> View attachment 2880172
> 
> View attachment 2880174
> 
> View attachment 2880175




I love your bag NAC!  And that is a very good price.

She was waiting for you!

Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands. MK EW Hamilton in brown mono gets to come along. Been awhile since she's been out to play.
> View attachment 2879889
> 
> View attachment 2879890




You look great with MK sig and you pretty blue top and scarf. I love the outfit! That Coach bag you picked up at Dillard's is so pretty! Iove those satchels. It looks great with your outfit too. Looks like you had a really nice Saturday.


----------



## Twoboyz

RN, Hopi, Marybel: you guys are killing me with the exercise talk and productivity talk. That poor neighbor...bet he didn't realize what a problem he/she is!  

RN: we have a blizzard warning in effect from 2:00 to midnight and are expecting a lot of snow.....you are a lucky girl right about now.


----------



## Punkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands. MK EW Hamilton in brown mono gets to come along. Been awhile since she's been out to play.
> View attachment 2879889
> 
> View attachment 2879890




I had the same bag, but I gave it to my mom and bought the larger size because I was loading my smaller one up to over flowing. This looks so good on you!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** Stopped on at Dillards today. I deliberately waited until the last day of the extra % off clearance so I wouldn't be as tempted.  But noooooo, they still had this beauty.
> 
> I got out the door for $263 with tax. Less than some of my Flos.
> 
> I have no willpower whatsoever and this is why I should stay out of Dillards. .
> 
> View attachment 2880172
> 
> View attachment 2880174
> 
> View attachment 2880175




Love it! Congrats GF!
And we will be twins soon, I ordered the same one online. Mine is on its way.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> RN: we have a blizzard warning in effect from 2:00 to midnight and are expecting a lot of snow.....you are a lucky girl right about now.




Hi TB!

I've been hearing from friends and family about all the snow that's fallen so far!  It's a mess!  It's only suppose to be 68 degrees here. (You're probably saying same thing my f&f said to me! )

I hope you still don't have to drive your son to the snowboard competition.  If so, wishing you safe travels!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hearing from friends and family about all the snow that's fallen so far!  It's a mess!  It's only suppose to be 68 degrees here. (You're probably saying same thing my f&f said to me! )
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you still don't have to drive your son to the snowboard competition.  If so, wishing you safe travels!




Thanks RN. Oh to feel 68 degrees again.....  Lol   No we didn't go. He decided he just wanted to "chill" today since he was gone all day yesterday at a hockey game. I was so relieved because this weather is crazy. It hasn't stopped snowing since it started last night. It is very pretty though.  wishing you a happy Super Bowl Sunday night.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN. Oh to feel 68 degrees again.....  Lol   No we didn't go. He decided he just wanted to "chill" today since he was gone all day yesterday at a hockey game. I was so relieved because this weather is crazy. It hasn't stopped snowing since it started last night. It is very pretty though.  wishing you a happy Super Bowl Sunday night.



I'm so happy you didn't have to venture out!

Thanks! Wishing you a happy Super Bowl Sunday night too!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands. MK EW Hamilton in brown mono gets to come along. Been awhile since she's been out to play.
> View attachment 2879889
> 
> View attachment 2879890


 
I love MK's Hamilton bags,  I believe they are my favorite design of his.  It looks great on you!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** Stopped on at Dillards today. I deliberately waited until the last day of the extra % off clearance so I wouldn't be as tempted.  But noooooo, they still had this beauty.
> 
> I got out the door for $263 with tax. Less than some of my Flos.
> 
> I have no willpower whatsoever and this is why I should stay out of Dillards. .
> 
> View attachment 2880172
> 
> View attachment 2880174
> 
> View attachment 2880175


 
She's gorgeous!  And the perfect size.  I totally need to add more Coach back to my collection.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm so happy you didn't have to venture out!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Wishing you a happy Super Bowl Sunday night too!




Thanks


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Back to work this morning with Bronze Rhyder Satchel. I love the metallic shimmer on this bag. 
View attachment 2881808

View attachment 2881809

View attachment 2881811

View attachment 2881812


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work this morning with Bronze Rhyder Satchel. I love the metallic shimmer on this bag.
> View attachment 2881808
> 
> View attachment 2881809
> 
> View attachment 2881811
> 
> View attachment 2881812




She looks gorgeous GF!
Can't wait to get mine, but it will be until Thursday. I need it today to lift my mood, after last night


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work this morning with Bronze Rhyder Satchel. I love the metallic shimmer on this bag.
> View attachment 2881808
> 
> View attachment 2881809
> 
> View attachment 2881811
> 
> View attachment 2881812



What a great way to start the week! I guess it's a good thing she was still at Dillard's after you deliberately waited until the last day of the sale.  

She's beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work this morning with Bronze Rhyder Satchel. I love the metallic shimmer on this bag.
> View attachment 2881808
> 
> View attachment 2881809
> 
> View attachment 2881811
> 
> View attachment 2881812




This bag truly is gorgeous!  The sheen is just beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Back to work this morning with Bronze Rhyder Satchel. I love the metallic shimmer on this bag.
> View attachment 2881808
> 
> View attachment 2881809
> 
> View attachment 2881811
> 
> View attachment 2881812




Gorgeous shimmer for sure! Gosh it's pretty. I don't know why I thought it was black when you first showed us. I love this bronze color though


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sure she's ready to get out and about! She's great for running errands.
> Have a good day!


She sure was!! It was a good day for errands, lol.



hopi said:


> NAC not even showered yet and you are ready to go and changed handbags......you have quite an extensive MK collection, great bag
> 
> Did do my 18 minute workout, had coffee and breakfast hopefully it  counts for something that doesn't read as lazy.




I had lots of errands to do on Saturday, so I made myself get up earlier than I normally do on a weekend.  I usually like to sleep in and then take my time having coffee and browsing the internet. 



MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous and love the outfit!




Thanks MB!  She'd been neglected and it was time to give her another outing, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> It seemed like you were rushing out the door this morning for someone who deliberately waited:lolots:
> She's a beauty NAC and even looks prettier with that turquoise top, there is something about the pebbled Coach leathers that make them shimmer in the light. I love it.
> Congrats on a good find!




Thanks!  I don't usually get up and moving that quickly on the weekend.  I like to sleep in and take my time with coffee and browsing online. But I had lots of errands to run, so I knew I had to get moving a lot earlier than usual. LOL...




RuedeNesle said:


> I love your bag NAC!  And that is a very good price.
> 
> She was waiting for you!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks!  I'm pretty pleased with the deal, since it ended up being about 51% off.  If it had been only the 30% I would have easily walked away.  But they sucked me in with that extra 30% off, lol. 




Twoboyz said:


> You look great with MK sig and you pretty blue top and scarf. I love the outfit! That Coach bag you picked up at Dillard's is so pretty! Iove those satchels. It looks great with your outfit too. Looks like you had a really nice Saturday.


 
Thank you!  Always so good for my ego - makes my day.  I deliberately waited until the last day of the extra percent off clearance because I figured there wouldn't be anything left.  And most of the cases were empty, except for that satchel.  My favorite SA was working and she actually had two and let me pick the nicest of the lot.  I'm glad she got credit for my purchase.  She always takes care of me, so I like to return the favor.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Punkie said:


> I had the same bag, but I gave it to my mom and bought the larger size because I was loading my smaller one up to over flowing. This looks so good on you!


I find the EW Hamilton a bit small sometimes, but the NS is a bit too tall for me, lol.  Although I did snag a NS Hamilton in the Luggage pebbled leather from Kohls last summer - at 40% off.  This reminds me I need to pull that one out and give her an outing as well. I love the feel of the leather on that one. 



MaryBel said:


> Love it! Congrats GF!
> And we will be twins soon, I ordered the same one online. Mine is on its way.


Ha!  I knew it!  You will love her.  The metallic sheen is TDF.  Can't wait to see your reveal pictures.




TaterTots said:


> I love MK's Hamilton bags,  I believe they are my favorite design of his.  It looks great on you!


Thank you!  I love the Hamiltons and the Selmas.  My favorite of the MK bags.



TaterTots said:


> She's gorgeous!  And the perfect size.  I totally need to add more Coach back to my collection.


Thanks!  You really should.  Some of the newer styles are very nice. Not all are to my taste, but that's good for my wallet, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> She looks gorgeous GF!
> Can't wait to get mine, but it will be until Thursday. I need it today to lift my mood, after last night


She will be worth the wait though.  (I did not expect the game to go the way it did.  I'm still shaking my head over that last play call.)



RuedeNesle said:


> What a great way to start the week! I guess it's a good thing she was still at Dillard's after you deliberately waited until the last day of the sale.
> 
> She's beautiful!  Enjoy!


Thanks!  I'm still surprised she was still there.  The clearance cases were pretty empty, except for her.  Blew my mind, lol.



TaterTots said:


> This bag truly is gorgeous!  The sheen is just beautiful.


 Thanks!  I usually stay away from metallic bags because I worry about the metallic part wearing off, but hopefully this one won't do that.




Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous shimmer for sure! Gosh it's pretty. I don't know why I thought it was black when you first showed us. I love this bronze color though


Thanks!  It's interesting how this bag looks different depending on the light.  Kinda cool actually.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Used my large blue Longchamp long handle Le Pliage today.


----------



## Jane917

Glitter_pixie said:


> Used my large blue Longchamp long handle Le Pliage today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882130


Love the bag, not envious of the landscape!


----------



## hopi

Glitter_pixie said:


> Used my large blue Longchamp long handle Le Pliage today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882130



Great Picture,
Love your whole look!!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She will be worth the wait though.  (I did not expect the game to go the way it did.*  I'm still shaking my head over that last play call*.)




I know, what were they thinking! I'm so mad and sad at the same time!


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Used my large blue Longchamp long handle Le Pliage today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882130




That's a gorgeous bag. And perfect for the weather it looks like your having!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** Stopped on at Dillards today. I deliberately waited until the last day of the extra % off clearance so I wouldn't be as tempted.  But noooooo, they still had this beauty.
> 
> I got out the door for $263 with tax. Less than some of my Flos.
> 
> I have no willpower whatsoever and this is why I should stay out of Dillards.




That's a huge temptation! It's not your fault. Look how pretty!

(I'm that way with Longchamp or stores that sell LC. No will power.)


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Used my large blue Longchamp long handle Le Pliage today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882130




It's perfect with your outfit and love the picture. There's Mr Owl again.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> It's perfect with your outfit and love the picture. There's Mr Owl again.


Yes, great bag and I see the owl too. Can't wait for my owl clip to arrive.


----------



## Suzwhat

Glitter_pixie said:


> Used my large blue Longchamp long handle Le Pliage today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882130




Looks great.  That owl knows what to wear!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Black and Gold Phoebe getting the love today. 
View attachment 2882901

View attachment 2882902

View attachment 2882903

View attachment 2882904


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Jane917 said:


> Love the bag, not envious of the landscape!







hopi said:


> Great Picture,
> 
> Love your whole look!!







TaterTots said:


> That's a gorgeous bag. And perfect for the weather it looks like your having!







Twoboyz said:


> It's perfect with your outfit and love the picture. There's Mr Owl again.







Trudysmom said:


> Yes, great bag and I see the owl too. Can't wait for my owl clip to arrive.







Suzwhat said:


> Looks great.  That owl knows what to wear!




Jane: Thank you! I like the snow. I say if winter has to be, then let it snow! <but Spring is surely welcomed.>

hopi, TTs: Thanks! The bag really did pop out so blue.

TBz, Trudy, Suz: "Mr. Owl" aka Spells is just as fun as he can be! Thanks to my DH for taking the photos!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Used my large blue Longchamp long handle Le Pliage today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882130



I love Longchamp!  And I'm lovin' your boots!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Black and Gold Phoebe getting the love today.
> View attachment 2882901
> 
> View attachment 2882902
> 
> View attachment 2882903
> 
> View attachment 2882904



Mornin' NAC!

Every time I see your posts I'm tempted to switch handbags and share the love, but I'm not ready to separate from my red PDD bag. 

Ms Phoebe is beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Black and Gold Phoebe getting the love today.
> View attachment 2882901
> 
> View attachment 2882902
> 
> View attachment 2882903
> 
> View attachment 2882904




Miss BG Phoebe and you look beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I want HER!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...ements%3D&eItemId=prod175490452&cmCat=product


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN*:  nice choice.  Now the trick is to find it at a good sale price.  MK does have outlets,  I wonder if they ship?????


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  nice choice.  *Now the trick is to find it at a good sale price.*  MK does have outlets,  I wonder if they ship?????




Hi LJ!

Thanks! Yes, that's the trick!  The Livermore Outlet is not too far and I'll be heading there soon.  I'll see what's there.  I usually don't see many Non-MFF MK bags there.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Black and Gold Phoebe getting the love today.
> View attachment 2882901
> 
> View attachment 2882902
> 
> View attachment 2882903
> 
> View attachment 2882904


 
Your handbag collection is amazing,  another terrific bag!


----------



## Scooch

Carrying her since I got her! Great work bag!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> I love Longchamp!  And I'm lovin' your boots!






Scooch said:


> Carrying her since I got her! Great work bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883322



*Ruede*: Thanks! Those are one of my pairs of Hunter boots! 

*Scooch*: Very cool! I really like the pops of color on this tote.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Black and Gold Phoebe getting the love today.
> View attachment 2882901
> 
> View attachment 2882902
> 
> View attachment 2882903
> 
> View attachment 2882904




Miss Phoebe looks all cute and pebbled. Love that pebbling. Love your whole outfit.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I want HER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...ements%3D&eItemId=prod175490452&cmCat=product




Faint is right! Stunning bag RN! Are you getting her?


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Carrying her since I got her! Great work bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883322




Really cute Scooch. It reminds me of sherbet.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Black and Gold Phoebe getting the love today.
> View attachment 2882901
> 
> View attachment 2882902
> 
> View attachment 2882903
> 
> View attachment 2882904



You know I love your Phoebe's.



Scooch said:


> Carrying her since I got her! Great work bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883322



Coach did this bag so cute with the double coloring and love your new wristlet with her. She really is a great work bag!!!!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> ]I want HER[/B]!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...ements%3D&eItemId=prod175490452&cmCat=product



Who wouldn't????
That bag is screaming...............
your name.
Let us know if MK wears you down with this one, it's a beauty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Faint is right! Stunning bag RN! Are you getting her?





hopi said:


> Who wouldn't????
> That bag is screaming...............
> your name.
> Let us know if MK wears you down with this one, it's a beauty.




Mornin' TB and Hopi!

Thanks!  She really is screaming my name.  I have my Dooney Colette (avatar pic) and now I want this MK Colette.   But like LJ said, the trick is to find it on sale.  The budget is a lot tighter since I'm not working.  I'm going in the city this weekend and I'll probably stop in Macys to see if she's there.  If so, I'll walk around and pose with her until Security puts me out.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Morning everyone! I'm in the mood for bright colors today (woke up cranky!). 

The weather is dry today so I thought my lambskin Alexander Wang Donna Hobo would cheer me up.


----------



## TaterTots

Scooch said:


> Carrying her since I got her! Great work bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883322


 
This really does look like the perfect tote.  That orange and pink is amazing together!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I want HER!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...ements%3D&eItemId=prod175490452&cmCat=product


 


hopi said:


> Who wouldn't????
> That bag is screaming...............
> your name.
> Let us know if MK wears you down with this one, it's a beauty.




GF, I agree with Hopi! This bag is totally you!
I'll keep an eye on it for you! 


I think Macy's will have a sale soon. Last year Macy's had their VIP sale (20% on everything) in March and L&T had F&F (25%) in April.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> GF, I agree with Hopi! This bag is totally you!
> I'll keep an eye on it for you!
> 
> 
> I think Macy's will have a sale soon. Last year Macy's had their VIP sale (20% on everything) in March and L&T had F&F (25%) in April.



Mornin' MB!

Thanks!  I know I can depend on you to keep me posted if you see Colette on sale!  And if you're looking I may end up with a much better price than if I looked on my own!


Thanks so much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Morning everyone! I'm in the mood for bright colors today* (woke up cranky!).
> 
> *The weather is dry today so I thought my lambskin Alexander Wang Donna Hobo would cheer me up.
> 
> View attachment 2884004
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884005



I know that feeling!   I hope Donna cheered you up.  She's pretty and bright enough! And she looks good on you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scooch said:


> Carrying her since I got her! Great work bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883322




I still love looking at the tangerine and pink leather on this bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## Scooch

TaterTots said:


> This really does look like the perfect tote.  That orange and pink is amazing together!




Thanks! This bag is very functional. I thought I would be bothered since it doesn't have a closure but it's not a problem!


----------



## Scooch

RuedeNesle said:


> I still love looking at the tangerine and pink leather on this bag!  Enjoy!




My favorite part of the bag! The tangerine lining is so pretty!


----------



## Punkie

I just got this beauty at Michael Kors for 139 regular 278!! I saw it yesterday at belk for 165 and knew I could find it cheaper and so I did  

This is the Jules large drawstring


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Punkie said:


> I just got this beauty at Michael Kors for 139 regular 278!! I saw it yesterday at belk for 165 and knew I could find it cheaper and so I did
> 
> This is the Jules large drawstring




Congrats!

That looks like a real easy bag to wear. Cute bag and at a great price!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> GF, I agree with Hopi! This bag is totally you!
> I'll keep an eye on it for you!
> 
> 
> I think Macy's will have a sale soon. Last year Macy's had their VIP sale (20% on everything) in March and L&T had F&F (25%) in April.



MaryBel you are a  sale savant.
:worthy:


----------



## hopi

Punkie said:


> I just got this beauty at Michael Kors for 139 regular 278!! I saw it yesterday at belk for 165 and knew I could find it cheaper and so I did
> 
> This is the Jules large drawstring



That is really cute Punkie, is it coated cotten??


----------



## RuedeNesle

Punkie said:


> I just got this beauty at Michael Kors for 139 regular 278!! I saw it yesterday at belk for 165 and knew I could find it cheaper and so I did
> 
> This is the Jules large drawstring



Hi P!

Nice bag!  And what a great price!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> MaryBel you are a  sale savant.
> :worthy:



So true! :worthy:


----------



## Punkie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Congrats!
> 
> That looks like a real easy bag to wear. Cute bag and at a great price!



Thank you and i agree. I just love one handled bags so much and enjoy them more , so I think I need to stick to those 






hopi said:


> That is really cute Punkie, is it coated cotten??




No its actually coated PVC but it feels a lot like coated cotton but a bit smoother and thicker. And thank you 






RuedeNesle said:


> Hi P!
> 
> Nice bag!  And what a great price!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks. I couldn't pass it up and my coworkers encouraged me enough to go at lunch and get it lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB and Hopi!
> 
> Thanks!  She really is screaming my name.  I have my Dooney Colette (avatar pic) and now I want this MK Colette.   But like LJ said, the trick is to find it on sale.  The budget is a lot tighter since I'm not working.  I'm going in the city this weekend and I'll probably stop in Macys to see if she's there.  If so, I'll walk around and pose with her until Security puts me out.



I hope you snap some more pictures while your'e there posing.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Morning everyone! I'm in the mood for bright colors today (woke up cranky!).
> 
> The weather is dry today so I thought my lambskin Alexander Wang Donna Hobo would cheer me up.
> 
> View attachment 2884004
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884005



Love all your bright colors today!  That Donna is one happy girl!


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> I just got this beauty at Michael Kors for 139 regular 278!! I saw it yesterday at belk for 165 and knew I could find it cheaper and so I did
> 
> This is the Jules large drawstring



What a fun and beautiful bag to go into Spring with. It's do bright and cheery. What an awesome deal to! Congrats.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I hope you snap some more pictures while your'e there posing.



  I'll try!  I take the worst selfies, but I'll try to take spy pics.  It's funny, a while back I went to Saks on Union Square to check out a Reed Krakoff satchel my sister saw in the window when she was riding the bus.  I told the SA I was just checking it out for sister and she said if I had a camera she'd take purse posing pics of me so I could show her how it looks. I did, and she took about 5 pictures.  I wonder if they'll do that for me at Macys?


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB!
> 
> Thanks!  I know I can depend on you to keep me posted if you see Colette on sale!  And if you're looking I may end up with a much better price than if I looked on my own!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!




Good morning GF!
Hey, no problem! We'll stalk her until we find her...on sale of course


----------



## MaryBel

Scooch said:


> Carrying her since I got her! Great work bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883322




She's so pretty and cheerful!


----------



## MaryBel

Punkie said:


> I just got this beauty at Michael Kors for 139 regular 278!! I saw it yesterday at belk for 165 and knew I could find it cheaper and so I did
> 
> This is the Jules large drawstring


 
Awesome deal! 
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel you are a  sale savant.
> :worthy:






RuedeNesle said:


> So true! :worthy:




You two are crazy, although my sister calls me her personal shopper


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Good morning GF!
> Hey, no problem! We'll stalk her until we find her...on sale of course



Thanks MB!:kiss:



MaryBel said:


> You two are crazy, although my sister calls me her personal shopper



  Your sister is lucky to have you as a personal shopper! And I'm lucky to have you as a friend who's got my back!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'll try!  I take the worst selfies, but I'll try to take spy pics.  It's funny, a while back I went to Saks on Union Square to check out a Reed Krakoff satchel my sister saw in the window when she was riding the bus.  I told the SA I was just checking it out for sister and she said if I had a camera she'd take purse posing pics of me so I could show her how it looks. I did, and she took about 5 pictures.  I wonder if they'll do that for me at Macys?




That's really cool! Usually they don't like anyone taking pictures. Good luck! I hope you can find that bag and make it yours someday


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That's really cool! Usually they don't like anyone taking pictures. Good luck! I hope you can find that bag and make it yours someday



I have a feeling they're going to tell me no.  If they say no, I'll just hang around posing with it until they say they'll take pics if I agree to leave.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> I'll try!  I take the worst selfies, but I'll try to take spy pics.  It's funny, a while back I went to Saks on Union Square to check out a Reed Krakoff satchel my sister saw in the window when she was riding the bus.  I told the SA I was just checking it out for sister and she said if I had a camera she'd take purse posing pics of me so I could show her how it looks. I did, and she took about 5 pictures.  I wonder if they'll do that for me at Macys?



Well obviously you have been away from Chicago for a while,
cause you know here they would have run off with your phone or 
your pictures have been sent to the NSA as "a person of interest":lolots:


----------



## TaterTots

Punkie said:


> I just got this beauty at Michael Kors for 139 regular 278!! I saw it yesterday at belk for 165 and knew I could find it cheaper and so I did
> 
> This is the Jules large drawstring




Awesome find!  This is a really nice bag for that price. Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Well obviously you have been away from Chicago for a while because you know here they would have run off with your phone * or your pictures have been sent to the NSA as "a person of interest"*:lolots:



  That's probably why they were so nice about taking my pic.  Security needed me to pose for their cameras too!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Well obviously you have been away from Chicago for a while,
> 
> cause you know here they would have run off with your phone or
> 
> your pictures have been sent to the NSA as "a person of interest":lolots:




Rotflmao!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Black and Gold Carlyle 
View attachment 2886319

View attachment 2886320

View attachment 2886321

View attachment 2886322


----------



## MaryBel

My goodies from Dillard's sale last week:


Rhyder in bronze, floral wallet and teal hangtag wristlet and black Rhyder 33. Sorry about the last pic, I just realized it's a bit blurry.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Black and Gold Carlyle
> View attachment 2886319
> 
> View attachment 2886320
> 
> View attachment 2886321
> 
> View attachment 2886322


 
This is such a stunning bag.  Black and Gold are always perfect together.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> My goodies from Dillard's sale last week:
> 
> 
> Rhyder in bronze, floral wallet and teal hangtag wristlet and black Rhyder 33. Sorry about the last pic, I just realized it's a bit blurry.


 
I love these bags!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> I love these bags!


 
Thank you TT!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> My goodies from Dillard's sale last week:
> 
> 
> Rhyder in bronze, floral wallet and teal hangtag wristlet and black Rhyder 33. Sorry about the last pic, I just realized it's a bit blurry.



Beautiful bags Marybel, the teal hangtag wristlet makes me smile, how cute is that!!!
Don't think anyone has told you Christmas is over
that being said only about 7 more days until Valentines Day
Was the Dillard's sale the clearance with the extra 30%?
You really hit the jackpot!!!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Black and Gold Carlyle
> View attachment 2886319
> 
> View attachment 2886320
> 
> View attachment 2886321
> 
> View attachment 2886322


----------



## oldbaglover

Question for Dooney and Coach lovers:  Which brand is the best quality in your opinion.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Beautiful bags Marybel, the teal hangtag wristlet makes me smile, how cute is that!!!
> Don't think anyone has told you Christmas is over
> that being said only about 7 more days until Valentines Day
> Was the Dillard's sale the clearance with the extra 30%?
> You really hit the jackpot!!!




Thanks Hopi!
I love the hangtag wristlet, the design it's too cute, but especially because my phone fits inside!


I'm still celebrating since I did not get a Christmas vacation break, so no Christmas presents break either 


I had not paid attention to that...I need to look for presents this weekend...not for me, for the boys (DH and DS), although if a present for me happens to find its way to me, who am I to say no right?


Yes, the Dillards sale was the clearance + 30%. All of these were reduced 30% plus the extra 30% plus I had my shopping day pass for an extra 10% and no tax since we don't have Dillards here.


----------



## MaryBel

oldbaglover said:


> Question for Dooney and Coach lovers:  Which brand is the best quality in your opinion.


 
I think I'd go with Dooney!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> My goodies from Dillard's sale last week:
> 
> 
> Rhyder in bronze, floral wallet and teal hangtag wristlet and black Rhyder 33. Sorry about the last pic, I just realized it's a bit blurry.




Love it all. And you know it's coming..... Twins on Rhyder!  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love it all. And you know it's coming..... Twins on Rhyder!  Congrats!


 
Thanks GF!
I knew it! That's why she was waiting for you at the store the last day of the sale, so we would be twins!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


>


 
I know!  I feel the exact same way about this bag.  I love how soft and supple the leather feels - without feeling plastick-y, and there is the prettiest shimmer to the leather as well. I've looked at some Carlyels that the leather has a distinct plastic-y feel to it.  Yuck.



TaterTots said:


> This is such a stunning bag.  Black and Gold are always perfect together.


 
I agree - Black and Gold always works for me since the Saints are my football team, lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My goodies from Dillard's sale last week:
> 
> 
> Rhyder in bronze, floral wallet and teal hangtag wristlet and black Rhyder 33. Sorry about the last pic, I just realized it's a bit blurry.



Hi MB!  

I saw the last picture before I read your comment about it being blurry.  I thought I missed a pic because the last one wasn't blurry at all to me! All I see is her beauty!   I love your other goodies too!

Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

,,


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today I'm going with Teal. Teal Edie. I love this color. 
View attachment 2887716

View attachment 2887717


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today I'm going with Teal. Teal Edie. I love this color.
> View attachment 2887716
> 
> View attachment 2887717



Oh that color is gorgeous;  I never saw a Coach I was a fan oh until now.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today I'm going with Teal. Teal Edie. I love this color.
> View attachment 2887716
> 
> View attachment 2887717



So pretty


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I saw the last picture before I read your comment about it being blurry.  I thought I missed a pic because the last one wasn't blurry at all to me! All I see is her beauty!   I love your other goodies too!
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thanks GF!.
I guess blurry was not the best way to describe it. Well, kind of, I don't know, the metal horse and carriage look a bit blurry but not the rest of the bag. I guess is the effect of the flash on the metal parts makes them blurry and the leather looks a bit washed out. I looks better in person.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today I'm going with Teal. Teal Edie. I love this color.
> View attachment 2887716
> 
> View attachment 2887717


 
I love it! and .... I want it!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today I'm going with Teal. Teal Edie. I love this color.
> View attachment 2887716
> 
> View attachment 2887717




Love that color too!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Black and Gold Carlyle
> View attachment 2886319
> 
> View attachment 2886320
> 
> View attachment 2886321
> 
> View attachment 2886322




Love black and gold. So elegant and rich looking.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My goodies from Dillard's sale last week:
> 
> 
> Rhyder in bronze, floral wallet and teal hangtag wristlet and black Rhyder 33. Sorry about the last pic, I just realized it's a bit blurry.




Love all your goodies!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Love all your goodies!




Thanks GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Oh that color is gorgeous;  I never saw a Coach I was a fan oh until now.


Thanks!  This is my favorite color, so I had to have her. 



hopi said:


> So pretty


 Thanks!  



MaryBel said:


> I love it! and .... I want it!


LOL - wait!  We're not twins on this one?  



Twoboyz said:


> Love that color too!


Thanks, me too!  My favorite.



Twoboyz said:


> Love black and gold. So elegant and rich looking.


Me too.  Coach got it right with this bag. One of my favorites.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carried my pre-loved LV Batignolles. I used a little LovinMyBags and she's a beaut! I've had her for three years now.

I don't usually use her during the winter when I need to wear a bulkier coat because the straps are a little snug then (I have those field-potato-picking upper arms) but it was warm today (41 F), so I wore a thinner coat.


----------



## Trudysmom

Took one  of my clutch bags today. I usually have a Kipling keychain in my bag too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

RuedeNesle said:


> I want HER!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...ements%3D&eItemId=prod175490452&cmCat=product



Saw Ms Colette at Macy's today.  She's beautiful, but she's heavy!  She's very structured, which I like, but she's just too heavy.   I also saw a red Zip Zip.  The Zip Zip is about the same height\width as the MK Colette, but not nearly as heavy.


----------



## Punkie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my pre-loved LV Batignolles. I used a little LovinMyBags and she's a beaut! I've had her for three years now.
> 
> I don't usually use her during the winter when I need to wear a bulkier coat because the straps are a little snug then (I have those field-potato-picking upper arms) but it was warm today (41 F), so I wore a thinner coat.
> 
> View attachment 2889200



I love this bag. My goal is to get a preloved Lv on eBay for under 200 lol but your bag is in Great condition.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Saw Ms Colette at Macy's today.  She's beautiful, but she's heavy!  She's very structured, which I like, but she's just too heavy.   I also saw a red Zip Zip.  The Zip Zip is about the same height\width as the MK Colette, but not nearly as heavy.



You are getting good at these pictures, very pretty shots! SIU mom.
 I have my Coach domed in Sherry and my D&B zip in pebbled t moro, The Coach is like a saffiano - so if you are considering a Zip you may want to go with that leather it is super light weight, they do have a cranberry and ivy one on ILD right now.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> My goodies from Dillard's sale last week:
> 
> 
> Rhyder in bronze, floral wallet and teal hangtag wristlet and black Rhyder 33. Sorry about the last pic, I just realized it's a bit blurry.




That's a nice stash of goodies! Really like both Rhyders and that floral wallet will go nice with either bag.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> Took one  of my clutch bags today. I usually have a Kipling keychain in my bag too.




Oh! Luv that color! The Kipling gorilla is so darn cute!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> Saw Ms Colette at Macy's today.  She's beautiful, but she's heavy!  She's very structured, which I like, but she's just too heavy.   I also saw a red Zip Zip.  The Zip Zip is about the same height\width as the MK Colette, but not nearly as heavy.



The Zip Zip has my vote! 

Sorry that Ms. Colette is so heavy. Did you get to try her on loaded or unloaded?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Punkie said:


> I love this bag. My goal is to get a preloved Lv on eBay for under 200 lol but your bag is in Great condition.



Thank you, Punkie! I prefer a preloved LV over a brandy new simply because it's a better price. As long as a bag doesn't have visible ink stains, I can live with it.


----------



## Mrs. Q

The Brahmin Cocoa Melbourne Satchel - I love Brahmin bags, because their quality remind me of Dooney & Bourke. So far, I have 3 Brahmin Bags, but the Cocoa Melbourne is my favorite.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Mrs. Q said:


> The Brahmin Cocoa Melbourne Satchel - I love Brahmin bags, because their quality remind me of Dooney & Bourke. So far, I have 3 Brahmin Bags, but the Cocoa Melbourne is my favorite.




Gorgeous Mrs. Q!!! I love this color. So rich looking. I think this brand is beautiful and almost bought a satchel a coupleo this back BUT... The interior was a deal breaker for me. I can do the microfiber feel. Gives me the chills/creeps to feel it. &#128563;&#128513;. Crazy... I know!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my pre-loved LV Batignolles. I used a little LovinMyBags and she's a beaut! I've had her for three years now.
> 
> I don't usually use her during the winter when I need to wear a bulkier coat because the straps are a little snug then (I have those field-potato-picking upper arms) but it was warm today (41 F), so I wore a thinner coat.
> 
> View attachment 2889200




I love the shape of this bag. I've never heard of this LV style. I really like it. I'm an avid youtube LV watcher, but I don't own any bags. Maybe one day...


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Took one  of my clutch bags today. I usually have a Kipling keychain in my bag too.




Really pretty color and the picture is great with the Ape! Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Saw Ms Colette at Macy's today.  She's beautiful, but she's heavy!  She's very structured, which I like, but she's just too heavy.   I also saw a red Zip Zip.  The Zip Zip is about the same height\width as the MK Colette, but not nearly as heavy.




Gorgeous bag! That's a bummer. I get it though. Too heavy just isn't pleasant. I love the red Zip Zip though. I think it's a great solution.  I believe with the $25 discount they are under $100 at the outlet now.


----------



## Twoboyz

Mrs. Q said:


> The Brahmin Cocoa Melbourne Satchel - I love Brahmin bags, because their quality remind me of Dooney & Bourke. So far, I have 3 Brahmin Bags, but the Cocoa Melbourne is my favorite.




Gorgeous bag Mrs. Q! That's probably my favorite color in the Brahmin Croco bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Molly Monday. This is Heritage Stripe Khaki/Black Cherry Molly. 
View attachment 2889946

View attachment 2889948


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> *You are getting good at these pictures, very pretty shots! SIU mom.
> * I have my Coach domed in Sherry and my D&B zip in pebbled t moro, The Coach is like a saffiano - so if you are considering a Zip you may want to go with that leather it is super light weight, they do have a cranberry and ivy one on ILD right now.



Thanks Hopi!

I tried a new trick.  I pretended I was on my cell phone and I kept saying "hello" like I was getting a bad connection.  Then when I was "hanging up" I was actually taking the picture. One SA told me the reception is sometimes bad in the lower level of Macys where handbags are.  I told her I'll just try over "there" (Dooney section). 

I'm still thinking on the zip zip.  I have an outlet trip planned with one of our PF ladies soon.  I'm trying not to buy anything before then, but the sales are killing me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> The Zip Zip has my vote!
> 
> Sorry that Ms. Colette is so heavy. Did you get to try her on loaded or unloaded?



Thanks GP!  That was unloaded.  As soon as I picked it up it felt like it had books in it.  I knew it was going to be heavy to carry.  I walk a lot when I'm in SF and I need a light bag.  



Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag! That's a bummer. I get it though. Too heavy just isn't pleasant. I love the red Zip Zip though. I think it's a great solution.  I believe with the $25 discount they are under $100 at the outlet now.



Thanks TB! I'm still trying to make it up the hills in SF without looking like I need oxygen.   Weighing myself down with a heavy bag only makes it worse.

I'm heading to Livermore for Presidents' Day weekend.  Meeting a fellow DF friend!  I'm hoping I'm rewarded for my patience (ok, not patience, but not buying anything) with a good Holiday Sale. Last year the outlets had a Red, White and Blue Sale for Presidents'  Day and 4th of July.  Maybe I'll snag a red zip zip or Flo satchel at a great price!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Mrs. Q said:


> The Brahmin Cocoa Melbourne Satchel - I love Brahmin bags, because their quality remind me of Dooney & Bourke. So far, I have 3 Brahmin Bags, but the Cocoa Melbourne is my favorite.




Wow, what a magnificent satchel! I don't own any Brahmin bags but agree they appear to be top quality.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> I love the shape of this bag. I've never heard of this LV style. I really like it. I'm an avid youtube LV watcher, but I don't own any bags. Maybe one day...




Oh I thought you had an LV. It's a retired piece. I have a couple of retired LV pieces. They can most definitely be addictive! Some pieces I would never buy brand new simply because they age nicely and cost much less. If you ever need advice on an LV, I'd be happy to help!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Molly Monday. This is Heritage Stripe Khaki/Black Cherry Molly.
> View attachment 2889946
> 
> View attachment 2889948



Love Molly and your OOTD!  Did I ever tell you I love red?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Molly Monday. This is Heritage Stripe Khaki/Black Cherry Molly.
> View attachment 2889946
> 
> View attachment 2889948




Wow, you're rockin that bag! Looks like a pretty Valentine's Day ensemble.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Molly Monday. This is Heritage Stripe Khaki/Black Cherry Molly.
> View attachment 2889946
> 
> View attachment 2889948


I love that purse, pretty color and great key fob!


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my pre-loved LV Batignolles. I used a little LovinMyBags and she's a beaut! I've had her for three years now.
> 
> I don't usually use her during the winter when I need to wear a bulkier coat because the straps are a little snug then (I have those field-potato-picking upper arms) but it was warm today (41 F), so I wore a thinner coat.
> 
> View attachment 2889200


 
Just gorgeous!  Maybe someday I'll have a LV in my collection,  but she's beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL - wait!  We're not twins on this one?


 


No!, I know, crazy right!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Took one  of my clutch bags today. I usually have a Kipling keychain in my bag too.


 
Love it! So pretty in purple!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Molly Monday. This is Heritage Stripe Khaki/Black Cherry Molly.
> View attachment 2889946
> 
> View attachment 2889948



Cute outfit with Miss Molly and the little pooch. Happy Monday!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB! I'm still trying to make it up the hills in SF without looking like I need oxygen.   Weighing myself down with a heavy bag only makes it worse.
> 
> I'm heading to Livermore for Presidents' Day weekend.  Meeting a fellow DF friend!  I'm hoping I'm rewarded for my patience (ok, not patience, but not buying anything) with a good Holiday Sale. Last year the outlets had a Red, White and Blue Sale for Presidents'  Day and 4th of July.  Maybe I'll snag a red zip zip or Flo satchel at a great price!



I think they usually have great sales for President's weekend.  I think you'll get lucky. I hope you can snag a nice red zip zip. I was eyeing that red saffiano one on the Q, but I also like the light grey. They have such a nice look, being all smooth and all one color. Either way, you girls will have a lot of fun. 

Haha, I love your "talking on the phone" method of taking pictures.  That's a great idea!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Saw Ms Colette at Macy's today.  She's beautiful, but she's heavy!  She's very structured, which I like, but she's just too heavy.   I also saw a red Zip Zip.  The Zip Zip is about the same height\width as the MK Colette, but not nearly as heavy.


 
Both are gorgeous GF!
I think you need to start practicing carrying heavy items so you get ready for this beauty!


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's a nice stash of goodies! Really like both Rhyders and that floral wallet will go nice with either bag.


 
Thanks Glitter!
I love both Rhyders but I think my favorite is the bronze! Love the unique color!


----------



## MaryBel

Mrs. Q said:


> The Brahmin Cocoa Melbourne Satchel - I love Brahmin bags, because their quality remind me of Dooney & Bourke. So far, I have 3 Brahmin Bags, but the Cocoa Melbourne is my favorite.


 
Love your new Brahmin! Such an elegant style!
I too love Brahmin! Which other styles/colors do you have?


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Molly Monday. This is Heritage Stripe Khaki/Black Cherry Molly.
> View attachment 2889946
> 
> View attachment 2889948




Love Ms Molly in this color!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks GP!  That was unloaded.  As soon as I picked it up it felt like it had books in it.  I knew it was going to be heavy to carry.  I walk a lot when I'm in SF and I need a light bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TB! *I'm still trying to make it up the hills in SF without looking like I need oxygen*.   Weighing myself down with a heavy bag only makes it worse.
> 
> I'm heading to Livermore for Presidents' Day weekend.  Meeting a fellow DF friend!  I'm hoping I'm rewarded for my patience (ok, not patience, but not buying anything) with a good Holiday Sale. Last year the outlets had a Red, White and Blue Sale for Presidents'  Day and 4th of July.  Maybe I'll snag a red zip zip or Flo satchel at a great price!




GF, that's not possible, unless you are like 7yo. I felt I needed oxygen last time we went to SF and were walking up the hills to China Town. My son on the other hand, wanted to race to the top. yeah, right. 


But I see your point, a heavy tote won't work. I agree with Hopi, you need a saffiano tote. They are lighter so will work better, or maybe one of the coated cotton totes, like the bailey or a nylon tote too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> Just gorgeous!  Maybe someday I'll have a LV in my collection,  but she's beautiful!



Thank you TaterTots!


----------



## Suzwhat

Mrs. Q said:


> The Brahmin Cocoa Melbourne Satchel - I love Brahmin bags, because their quality remind me of Dooney & Bourke. So far, I have 3 Brahmin Bags, but the Cocoa Melbourne is my favorite.



Just gorgeous!


----------



## Suzwhat

My GILI Roma 2 from QVC.  Espresso brown with smooth leather.  Lisa Robertson sold me on it.  I do get a lot of compliments on this bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> My GILI Roma 2 from QVC.  Espresso brown with smooth leather.  Lisa Robertson sold me on it.  I do get a lot of compliments on this bag.




This bag looks so luxurious. Congrats she gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> *GF, that's not possible, unless you are like 7yo. I* felt I needed oxygen last time we went to SF and were walking up the hills to China Town. My son on the other hand, wanted to race to the top. yeah, right.
> 
> 
> But I see your point, a heavy tote won't work. I agree with Hopi, you need a saffiano tote. They are lighter so will work better, or maybe one of the coated cotton totes, like the bailey or a nylon tote too.



 That's good to know because I'm wondering how I've been walking those hills every few weekends for 10 months and I still feel like I did my first weekend! 

The PDD satchel has been great.  She's not saffiano, but pebbled embossed, which is very similar.  I carried her my last two weekends to SF and she doesn't weigh me down.  My cobalt ziggy satchel also worked but she is just a little too small and (I'm going to say it) not red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Both are gorgeous GF!
> I think you need to start practicing carrying heavy items so you get ready for this beauty!




I went back to Macys yesterday and tried on the MK Colette and Dooney Zip Zip again.  This time I really spent some pose time with both.  Colette is too heavy for walking (but she's so beautiful!).  The zip zip was so cute!  I loved the way she looked on my arm. She was pebbled leather, not saffiano but I don't think she'd be too heavy. I also checked out the small Flo satchel.  She's not small at all to me and would hold my stuff.  Not sure about the weight.  I'm going to do some serious comparison shopping when I go to the outlet.  I'll let you know how it turns out.  I'm really happy with the PDD satchel, but I'm lusting over the zip zip and Flo satchels now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> *I think they usually have great sales for President's weekend.  I think you'll get lucky. I hope you can snag a nice red zip zip. *I was eyeing that red saffiano one on the Q, but I also like the light grey. They have such a nice look, being all smooth and all one color. Either way, you girls will have a lot of fun.
> 
> *Haha, I love your "talking on the phone" method of taking pictures.  That's a great idea! :tup*:



Hi TB!  

I'm really hoping the sale and the selection are there! 

  Thanks! Not only do the SAs not know you're taking pics, but they also leave you alone because they think you're on the phone!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> That's good to know because I'm wondering how I've been walking those hills every few weekends for 10 months and I still feel like I did my first weekend!
> 
> The PDD satchel has been great.  She's not saffiano, but pebbled embossed, which is very similar.  I carried her my last two weekends to SF and she doesn't weigh me down.  My cobalt ziggy satchel also worked but she is just a little too small and (I'm going to say it) not red.


 
GF, did you see my PM about the nylon tote?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> GF, did you see my PM about the nylon tote?



Hey MB!

Checking now.........


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> My GILI Roma 2 from QVC.  Espresso brown with smooth leather.  Lisa Robertson sold me on it.  I do get a lot of compliments on this bag.



Nice bag Suzwhat!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> My GILI Roma 2 from QVC.  Espresso brown with smooth leather.  Lisa Robertson sold me on it.  I do get a lot of compliments on this bag.



Really nice. I love that rich brown color and the tassel. Everyone who has one seems to speak highly of the Roma 2.


----------



## Nebo

Im gonna be leaving for Europe  again in a month or two, so my mom wanted a bag that is bigger then her Lexie. I went to Marshalls, planning to get her the last Bailey bag in cranberry. But, as it always is with those places, it was gone. Enter lovely coated canvas CK, for 80$ on clearance.

We skyped while I was shopping and she loved it, she loved how it can go from a shopper to a smaller tote.

Most of you ladies know I am not in to siggys, but this bag... I wish Dooney had one like this!


----------



## Suzwhat

Nebo said:


> Im gonna be leaving for Europe  again in a month or two, so my mom wanted a bag that is bigger then her Lexie. I went to Marshalls, planning to get her the last Bailey bag in cranberry. But, as it always is with those places, it was gone. Enter lovely coated canvas CK, for 80$ on clearance.
> 
> We skyped while I was shopping and she loved it, she loved how it can go from a shopper to a smaller tote.
> 
> Most of you ladies know I am not in to siggys, but this bag... I wish Dooney had one like this!



Great shopping!  I like that it is convertible from shopper to tote, too.  I have a Big Buddha tote that does that.  I usually take it on airplanes because I feel ok stuffing it under seats and such.  I think the CK looks elegant in the A shape with the sides snapped in.


----------



## Suzwhat

Thanks all for the GILI love.  I wish there was a "like" button on this forum!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Im gonna be leaving for Europe  again in a month or two, so my mom wanted a bag that is bigger then her Lexie. I went to Marshalls, planning to get her the last Bailey bag in cranberry. But, as it always is with those places, it was gone. Enter lovely coated canvas CK, for 80$ on clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> We skyped while I was shopping and she loved it, she loved how it can go from a shopper to a smaller tote.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you ladies know I am not in to siggys, but this bag... I wish Dooney had one like this!




That's a really cute bag Nebo! Nice find. Isn't Skype great? Your mom got to pick out her own bag at Marshall's. That's awesome. I love the shape both ways and that it converts. I hope your mom gets lots of use out of it all year long.


----------



## Mrs. Q

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous Mrs. Q!!! I love this color. So rich looking. I think this brand is beautiful and almost bought a satchel a coupleo this back BUT... The interior was a deal breaker for me. I can do the microfiber feel. Gives me the chills/creeps to feel it. &#128563;&#128513;. Crazy... I know!


I here you. The lining is why I am careful of what I put in the bag. I pray that I never get an ink or make-up spill in it.


----------



## Mrs. Q

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag Mrs. Q! That's probably my favorite color in the Brahmin Croco bags.


Thanks Twoboyz!


----------



## Mrs. Q

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow, what a magnificent satchel! I don't own any Brahmin bags but agree they appear to be top quality.


Thanks Glitter_pixie!


----------



## Mrs. Q

MaryBel said:


> Love your new Brahmin! Such an elegant style!
> I too love Brahmin! Which other styles/colors do you have?


Thanks MaryBel! I also have a Large Duxbury Satchel in Toasted Almond and a Mini Arno Tote in Woodrose La Scala.


----------



## Mrs. Q

Suzwhat said:


> Just gorgeous!


Thanks Suzwhat!


----------



## Mrs. Q

Suzwhat said:


> My GILI Roma 2 from QVC.  Espresso brown with smooth leather.  Lisa Robertson sold me on it.  I do get a lot of compliments on this bag.


Oh, that bag is so sassy! I love it!


----------



## Mrs. Q

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today I'm going with Teal. Teal Edie. I love this color.
> View attachment 2887716
> 
> View attachment 2887717


Love the color!


----------



## Suzwhat

Mrs. Q said:


> Oh, that bag is so sassy! I love it!



Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with Brahmin today. 
View attachment 2892255


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I've decided to make Wednesdays my "red bag" day. This will make it easier to get over hump day!

My Furla Appaloosa Turnlock Satchel.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Brahmin today.
> View attachment 2892255




NAC, this is my FAV bag of yours. I just love it soooo much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Im gonna be leaving for Europe  again in a month or two, so my mom wanted a bag that is bigger then her Lexie. I went to Marshalls, planning to get her the last Bailey bag in cranberry. But, as it always is with those places, it was gone. Enter lovely coated canvas CK, for 80$ on clearance.
> 
> We skyped while I was shopping and she loved it, she loved how it can go from a shopper to a smaller tote.
> 
> Most of you ladies know I am not in to siggys, but this bag... I wish Dooney had one like this!



HI Nebo!

First:  A month in Europe!  How wonderful!  

The CK tote looks perfect for travel!  And what a great price!

I hope your mom enjoys the bag and I hope you both have a safe and wonderful trip!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Brahmin today.
> View attachment 2892255




Hi NAC!

You know I love looking at this bag!  Have a good day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've decided to make Wednesdays my "red bag" day. This will make it easier to get over hump day!
> 
> My Furla Appaloosa Turnlock Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2892256
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892258




Hi GP!

I love your idea of Hump Day Red!  And I LOVE your Furla satchel!

Have a good day!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Im gonna be leaving for Europe  again in a month or two, so my mom wanted a bag that is bigger then her Lexie. I went to Marshalls, planning to get her the last Bailey bag in cranberry. But, as it always is with those places, it was gone. Enter lovely coated canvas CK, for 80$ on clearance.
> 
> We skyped while I was shopping and she loved it, she loved how it can go from a shopper to a smaller tote.
> 
> Most of you ladies know I am not in to siggys, but this bag... I wish Dooney had one like this!


 
That's really nice that you can go again. I'm sure your mom is really happy.
You find her a really nice bag and at a great price! I love that your mom was able to shop with you!


What do you mean by Dooney having one like this? The shape or the conversion thing?


----------



## MaryBel

Mrs. Q said:


> Thanks MaryBel! I also have a Large Duxbury Satchel in Toasted Almond and a Mini Arno Tote in Woodrose La Scala.


 
Lovely choices! I love both of them,  the Duxbury silhouette is so elegant and the La Scala texture is so rich! I think the Woodrose will be perfect for this spring season. I've been seeing that a lot of light colors will be in.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Brahmin today.
> View attachment 2892255




Gorgeous!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Brahmin today.
> View attachment 2892255





Glitter_pixie said:


> I've decided to make Wednesdays my "red bag" day. This will make it easier to get over hump day!
> 
> My Furla Appaloosa Turnlock Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2892256
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892258


 Gorgeous bags, ladies!



RuedeNesle said:


> HI Nebo!
> 
> First:  A month in Europe!  How wonderful!
> 
> The CK tote looks perfect for travel!  And what a great price!
> 
> I hope your mom enjoys the bag and I hope you both have a safe and wonderful trip!



Thank you! Its a perk of just the ticket cost, since my family lives  there Cant beat that for a vacation



MaryBel said:


> That's really nice that you can go again. I'm sure your mom is really happy.
> You find her a really nice bag and at a great price! I love that your mom was able to shop with you!
> 
> 
> What do you mean by Dooney having one like this? The shape or the conversion thing?


 Thank you darling. I meant the conversion thing. I have seen some Coach totes, but not Dooney. Compared to my Bailey coated canvas, the Bailey / Dooney canvas feels more rigid, substantial. The CK one is more pliable.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Thank you! Its a perk of just the ticket cost, since my family lives  there* Cant beat that for a vacation
> *



You sure can't!  And you get to enjoy it with family!


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've decided to make Wednesdays my "red bag" day. This will make it easier to get over hump day!
> 
> My Furla Appaloosa Turnlock Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2892256
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892258




She's gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Thank you darling. I meant the conversion thing. I have seen some Coach totes, but not Dooney. Compared to my Bailey coated canvas, the Bailey / Dooney canvas feels more rigid, substantial. The CK one is more pliable.




The only one I remember is one tote that they did for QVC. It was a TSV once. It was in leather and it had the same conversion thing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my pre-loved LV Batignolles. I used a little LovinMyBags and she's a beaut! I've had her for three years now.
> 
> I don't usually use her during the winter when I need to wear a bulkier coat because the straps are a little snug then (I have those field-potato-picking upper arms) but it was warm today (41 F), so I wore a thinner coat.
> 
> View attachment 2889200


I don't really pay too much attention to LV bags, but that one is very pretty.  





Trudysmom said:


> Took one  of my clutch bags today. I usually have a Kipling keychain in my bag too.


Love the color.  Sometimes a clutch is just what you need.



RuedeNesle said:


> Saw Ms Colette at Macy's today.  She's beautiful, but she's heavy!  She's very structured, which I like, but she's just too heavy.   I also saw a red Zip Zip.  The Zip Zip is about the same height\width as the MK Colette, but not nearly as heavy.


 
Thanks for the awesome spy pics.  Love both bags!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mrs. Q said:


> The Brahmin Cocoa Melbourne Satchel - I love Brahmin bags, because their quality remind me of Dooney & Bourke. So far, I have 3 Brahmin Bags, but the Cocoa Melbourne is my favorite.


Absolutely gorgeous.  I love the dark brown Brahmin bags.  So pretty.



Suzwhat said:


> My GILI Roma 2 from QVC.  Espresso brown with smooth leather.  Lisa Robertson sold me on it.  I do get a lot of compliments on this bag.


 Very pretty!  I love the large tassle.




Nebo said:


> Im gonna be leaving for Europe  again in a month or two, so my mom wanted a bag that is bigger then her Lexie. I went to Marshalls, planning to get her the last Bailey bag in cranberry. But, as it always is with those places, it was gone. Enter lovely coated canvas CK, for 80$ on clearance.
> 
> We skyped while I was shopping and she loved it, she loved how it can go from a shopper to a smaller tote.
> 
> Most of you ladies know I am not in to siggys, but this bag... I wish Dooney had one like this!


Great deal!  Looks like a great travel bag - very easy care.



Glitter_pixie said:


> I've decided to make Wednesdays my "red bag" day. This will make it easier to get over hump day!
> 
> My Furla Appaloosa Turnlock Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2892256
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892258


Wow!  What a pretty bag!  Love the red.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Love Molly and your OOTD!  Did I ever tell you I love red?


Thank you!  Hmmm.....not sure if I knew that about you..... LOL!  Just kidding!  There's just something about a red bag, isn't there?



Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow, you're rockin that bag! Looks like a pretty Valentine's Day ensemble.


Thank you so much, GF!  I never even thought about Valentine's Day. LOL.



Trudysmom said:


> I love that purse, pretty color and great key fob!


Thank you!  This is another bag I forget how much I love until I carry it again.



Twoboyz said:


> Cute outfit with Miss Molly and the little pooch. Happy Monday!


Thank you so much!



MaryBel said:


> Love Ms Molly in this color!


Thanks, MB!  Me too!  Molly is one of my favorite Coach styles.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mrs. Q said:


> Love the color!


Thank you!  My favorite color, too. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> NAC, this is my FAV bag of yours. I just love it soooo much!


Awww, thank you! I'm pretty crazy about her too.




RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> You know I love looking at this bag!  Have a good day!


Thank you so much!  You have a great day as well!



MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks, MB! There's just something about the subtleness of the colors with t his one.  It doesn't even register right away that it's a floral pattern. I love it.  And the killer Dillards clearance price, too, lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Brahmin today.
> View attachment 2892255




Gorg... Gorg... Gorg!!! Lovely bag. So different.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorg... Gorg... Gorg!!! Lovely bag. So different.




Thank you!  I think that's what I like so much about her. And she's easy to carry.


----------



## hopi

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've decided to make Wednesdays my "red bag" day. This will make it easier to get over hump day!
> 
> My Furla Appaloosa Turnlock Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2892256
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892258



Love the whole look!!!!
Darling


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Brahmin today.
> View attachment 2892255




This is so feminine and gorgeous.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've decided to make Wednesdays my "red bag" day. This will make it easier to get over hump day!
> 
> My Furla Appaloosa Turnlock Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2892256
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892258




This is so classic looking. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Nebo said:


> Im gonna be leaving for Europe  again in a month or two, so my mom wanted a bag that is bigger then her Lexie. I went to Marshalls, planning to get her the last Bailey bag in cranberry. But, as it always is with those places, it was gone. Enter lovely coated canvas CK, for 80$ on clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> We skyped while I was shopping and she loved it, she loved how it can go from a shopper to a smaller tote.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you ladies know I am not in to siggys, but this bag... I wish Dooney had one like this!




Nebo, I think CK bags are really a great bargain and classy. Glad your mom likes it. How exciting that you'll be in Europe!



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GP!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your idea of Hump Day Red!  And I LOVE your Furla satchel!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day!




Thanks RuedeN! Anything to help get us over the hump!






NutsAboutCoach said:


> I don't really pay too much attention to LV bags, but that one is very pretty.
> 
> 
> Wow!  What a pretty bag!  Love the red.




Thanks NAC!



hopi said:


> Love the whole look!!!!
> 
> Darling




Awwwh thank you!



TaterTots said:


> This is so classic looking. Just gorgeous.




It is classy...love this bag...thanks TT!


----------



## MaryBel

Finally I took pics of the goodies I got on my Sunday trip to the outlet. Only got goodies at coach. Nothing at Dooney this time.


Not much new at coach, but I found these pony scarfs and this zippy wallet, ah, and the hangtag wristlet. I love the color!


----------



## MaryBel

Then as I was in line to pay, I noticed a lady was paying for a Sullivan Hobo and started thinking about it, so when I was paying I quickly went and grabbed one. Quick reasoning was love the leather, was supper cheap and the color will be awesome for spring.


----------



## MaryBel

Yesterday I too needed some therapy - retail therapy, although some might believe a different kind is needed but anyway  I decided to take a quick trip to TJMaxx to see if they had any Dooneys. They did but nothing that called me, but I found 2 bags on clearance that called my name, well, one even screamed it. One was an Isaac Mizrahi hobo in black, reduced to $49 (retail $298) so I had to get it, I love shoulder bags and the leather is so yummy and at that price, how could I not, and the screamer was a Ralph Lauren satchel in vermillion, retail $298 I think, reduced from $149 to $99. I love this bag! The leather is so pretty, so smooth.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Finally I took pics of the goodies I got on my Sunday trip to the outlet. Only got goodies at coach. Nothing at Dooney this time.
> 
> 
> Not much new at coach, but I found these pony scarfs and this zippy wallet, ah, and the hangtag wristlet. I love the color!



MaryBel great stuff goodness knows you got another hangtag wristlet that's almost cuter(if that's possible) than the first. I absolutely love it, the color is amazing and it looks like it's sparkling. Hope they have some on the FOS tonight.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I* too needed some therapy *- retail therapy, although some might believe a different kind is needed but anyway  I decided to take a quick trip to TJMaxx to see if they had any Dooneys. They did but nothing that called me, but I found 2 bags on clearance that called my name, well, one even screamed it. One was an Isaac Mizrahi hobo in black, reduced to $49 (retail $298) so I had to get it, I love shoulder bags and the leather is so yummy and at that price, how could I not, and the screamer was a Ralph Lauren satchel in vermillion, retail $298 I think, reduced from $149 to $99. I love this bag! The leather is so pretty, so smooth.



Girl you are a straight up addict!!!! That being said the bags are awesome, IM really does have some nice stuff, he just gets on my last nerve with his over charging but that was a steal. I really love the RL it is stunning.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel great stuff goodness knows you got another hangtag wristlet that's almost cuter(if that's possible) than the first. I absolutely love it, the color is amazing and it looks like it's sparkling. Hope they have some on the FOS tonight.


 
I agree. I saw it the previous time I went and with all the good bags I found, I forgot to get it, only until I was already home I remembered, so I was happy they still had some this time. I hope FOS has them at a good price. At the outlet they were 50% off the $75 retail price.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Then as I was in line to pay, I noticed a lady was paying for a Sullivan Hobo and started thinking about it, so when I was paying I quickly went and grabbed one. Quick reasoning was love the leather, was supper cheap and the color will be awesome for spring.



Love the leather on the Sullivans, I have a flight wristlet that I adore, the gray is beautiful.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Girl you are a straight up addict!!!! That being said the bags are awesome, IM really does have some nice stuff, he just gets on my last nerve with his over charging but that was a steal. I really love the RL it is stunning.


 
Oh well, if I have to be addict to something I'm happy I'm in retail therapy!


I know what you mean, it's like he wants to apply too many concepts at the same time to whatever they are describing. I love his clothes. I agree, it was a steal, I had seen the same bag at a similar price but it was tan, so I passed, but in black I could not leave it.


And the red RL took my breath away. They had a similar and a bit larger satchel also in red but it had the chains and belts design embossed in the leather and did not liked it that much so I left it there so was super happy to find a similar satchel in the smooth leather.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Love the leather on the Sullivans, I have a flight wristlet that I adore, the gray is beautiful.


 
I agree, it reminds me of Dooney's Portofino leather! So thick and yummy!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Brahmin today.
> View attachment 2892255




I just love this floral print. So pretty


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've decided to make Wednesdays my "red bag" day. This will make it easier to get over hump day!
> 
> My Furla Appaloosa Turnlock Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2892256
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892258




Love that beautiful happy pop of color. It looks really pretty with your outfit.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Then as I was in line to pay, I noticed a lady was paying for a Sullivan Hobo and started thinking about it, so when I was paying I quickly went and grabbed one. Quick reasoning was love the leather, was supper cheap and the color will be awesome for spring.




I love the way you think on your feet! That's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Finally I took pics of the goodies I got on my Sunday trip to the outlet. Only got goodies at coach. Nothing at Dooney this time.
> 
> 
> Not much new at coach, but I found these pony scarfs and this zippy wallet, ah, and the hangtag wristlet. I love the color!




Love all the color! You did good


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I too needed some therapy - retail therapy, although some might believe a different kind is needed but anyway  I decided to take a quick trip to TJMaxx to see if they had any Dooneys. They did but nothing that called me, but I found 2 bags on clearance that called my name, well, one even screamed it. One was an Isaac Mizrahi hobo in black, reduced to $49 (retail $298) so I had to get it, I love shoulder bags and the leather is so yummy and at that price, how could I not, and the screamer was a Ralph Lauren satchel in vermillion, retail $298 I think, reduced from $149 to $99. I love this bag! The leather is so pretty, so smooth.




Thank a Goodness for all this therapy or we'd all be a little crazier. Rotflmao!! 
Gorgeous deals!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> Finally I took pics of the goodies I got on my Sunday trip to the outlet. Only got goodies at coach. Nothing at Dooney this time.
> 
> 
> Not much new at coach, but I found these pony scarfs and this zippy wallet, ah, and the hangtag wristlet. I love the color!





MaryBel said:


> Then as I was in line to pay, I noticed a lady was paying for a Sullivan Hobo and started thinking about it, so when I was paying I quickly went and grabbed one. Quick reasoning was love the leather, was supper cheap and the color will be awesome for spring.





MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I too needed some therapy - retail therapy, although some might believe a different kind is needed but anyway  I decided to take a quick trip to TJMaxx to see if they had any Dooneys. They did but nothing that called me, but I found 2 bags on clearance that called my name, well, one even screamed it. One was an Isaac Mizrahi hobo in black, reduced to $49 (retail $298) so I had to get it, I love shoulder bags and the leather is so yummy and at that price, how could I not, and the screamer was a Ralph Lauren satchel in vermillion, retail $298 I think, reduced from $149 to $99. I love this bag! The leather is so pretty, so smooth.



I TOTALLY get retail therapy! This is a fantastic haul you got over the last couple of days. Bravo! 

I've done some retail therapy myself recently with Longchamp. I hit some sales online and now I'm impatiently waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I love the way you think on your feet! That's a gorgeous bag.


 
I'm dangerous when making decisions so quickly since I tend to go with the I'll get it and we'll see and they end up staying, but I'm very happy I went for it!




Twoboyz said:


> Love all the color! You did good




Thanks! After I paid the pony scarfs I noticed they got an extra 25% off, so they were like 7 bucks each, so I went I grabbed a couple more for gifts!



Twoboyz said:


> Thank a Goodness for all this therapy or we'd all be a little crazier. Rotflmao!!
> Gorgeous deals!




I agree! Imagine us but crazier 
Thanks, I love them!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Finally I took pics of the goodies I got on my Sunday trip to the outlet. Only got goodies at coach. Nothing at Dooney this time.
> 
> 
> Not much new at coach, but I found these pony scarfs and this zippy wallet, ah, and the hangtag wristlet. I love the color!



I love all the pretty colors!



MaryBel said:


> Then as I was in line to pay, I noticed a lady was paying for a Sullivan Hobo and started thinking about it, so when I was paying I quickly went and grabbed one*. Quick reasoning was love the leather, was supper cheap and the color will be awesome for spring*.



Isn't funny how quickly we can reason getting a bag, especially if it means not having to get in line again!   Sullivan is beautiful!



MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I too needed some therapy - retail therapy, *although some might believe a different kind is needed but anyway * I decided to take a quick trip to TJMaxx to see if they had any Dooneys. They did but nothing that called me, but I found 2 bags on clearance that called my name, *well, one even screamed it.* One was an Isaac Mizrahi hobo in black, reduced to $49 (retail $298) so I had to get it, I love shoulder bags and the leather is so yummy and at that price, how could I not, and the screamer was a Ralph Lauren satchel in vermillion, retail $298 I think, reduced from $149 to $99. I love this bag! The leather is so pretty, so smooth.




  And if you need a different kind of therapy, you'd need some nice handbags to carry each time you went, right? 

I just knew the vermillion RL satchel was the screamer!  What great deals! Love your bags!  I hope the therapy worked! (Although 2 bags may not be strong enough!  )


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Finally I took pics of the goodies I got on my Sunday trip to the outlet. Only got goodies at coach. Nothing at Dooney this time.
> 
> 
> Not much new at coach, but I found these pony scarfs and this zippy wallet, ah, and the hangtag wristlet. I love the color!


Congratulations on the scarves. I love my ponytail scarves. I guess they are not going to be made anymore?


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I TOTALLY get retail therapy! This is a fantastic haul you got over the last couple of days. Bravo!
> 
> I've done some retail therapy myself recently with Longchamp. I hit some sales online and now I'm impatiently waiting for them to arrive.




Yay, another therapy buddy!
Thanks! I did not get what I was hoping to find at the outlet but still found some goodies to make up for the drive!


Oh, can't wait to see your goodies! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I love all the pretty colors!
> 
> Isn't funny how quickly we can reason getting a bag, especially if it means not having to get in line again!   Sullivan is beautiful!
> 
> * And if you need a different kind of therapy, you'd need some nice handbags to carry each time you went, right?*
> 
> I just knew the vermillion RL satchel was the screamer!  What great deals! Love your bags!  I hope the therapy worked! (Although 2 bags may not be strong enough!  )




Thanks GF!
Oh yeah, I'm way too easy, I mean, to make those kind of fast decisions, but you are right, no way I would have been allowed to be in line again (DS went with me to the outlet and although he behaved, there's only so much time he can spend in line), so had to think fast.


Correct, need to go to therapy in style right?


Yeah, RL was the screamer! I think she will be my Valentine's day bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

**cough** This sort of just happened at Dillards. 65% off, or $133 out the door. 

Mini Crosby
View attachment 2894038


----------



## CatePNW

Way behind in talking here, but LOVE all the photos of the new goodies!  How fun to live near the WA outlet, you know who you are.....LOL!  So many fun goodies to discover!  



NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** This sort of just happened at Dillards. 65% off, or $133 out the door.
> 
> Mini Crosby
> View attachment 2894038


Nice, LOVE that pattern and the Crosby is so cute, what a deal!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Oh yeah, I'm way too easy, I mean, to make those kind of fast decisions, but you are right, *no way I would have been allowed to be in line again (DS went with me to the outlet and although he behaved, there's only so much time he can spend in line), so had to think fast.
> 
> *
> Correct, need to go to therapy in style right?
> 
> 
> Yeah, RL was the screamer! I think she will be my Valentine's day bag!



And you had your DS with you? Way to think under pressure! :worthy: 

The RL Satchel will be a beautiful Valentine's Day bag!


----------



## CatePNW

In Coach Puddle of Silt today.  Really think I might finally order that purse organizer insert so this bag will stand up a little better.  I do love it though, so soft and smells super leathery!  I got this stacked flower charm from a local FB sell group for $15 yesterday.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** This *sort of just happened at Dillards*. 65% off, or $133 out the door.
> 
> Mini Crosby
> View attachment 2894038



Another Unsolved Mystery! How did you end up at Dillard's and how did that beautiful Crosby bag end up in your car? 

What a great sale!  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> In Coach Puddle of Silt today.  Really think I might finally order that purse organizer insert so this bag will stand up a little better.  I do love it though, so soft and smells super leathery!  I got this stacked flower charm from a local FB sell group for $15 yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2894103
> View attachment 2894104
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894105



Hi Cate!

I love the way the bag puddles!  I know what you mean about the purse organizer, but I used one in a bag like this and it made it look too boxy for me.  It didn't lay as nicely on my shoulder as it did without the organizer.

I love the bag and the flower charm!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** This sort of just happened at Dillards. 65% off, or $133 out the door.
> 
> Mini Crosby
> View attachment 2894038


 
Love it!
Congrats GF!


----------



## immigratty

I usually NEVER cheat on Peter, but as I was choosing my bags for the Vday getaway weekend with hubs...this one was callin' my name!!! [please excuse the mountain of pillows smothering my chaise in the background]

Say hello to ......







Mrs. Gucci Ombre Leather Limited Edition Stirrup Top Handle Bag in color Cherry






She looks small on pics but she is HUGE!! here is a pic of her with a 16 oz water battle to give you an idea of scale






a few more shots for your viewing pleasure!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> In Coach Puddle of Silt today.  Really think I might finally order that purse organizer insert so this bag will stand up a little better.  I do love it though, so soft and smells super leathery!  I got this stacked flower charm from a local FB sell group for $15 yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2894103
> View attachment 2894104
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894105




Miss Puddle of Silt looks great on you. 

I love my purse organizers. A bag that slouchy would make me a little twitchy, lol. I ordered my from Purse To Go. 

Oh, and twins on the fob! &#128516;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> I usually NEVER cheat on Peter, but as I was choosing my bags for the Vday getaway weekend with hubs...this one was callin' my name!!! [please excuse the mountain of pillows smothering my chaise in the background]
> 
> Say hello to ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Gucci Ombre Leather Limited Edition Stirrup Top Handle Bag in color Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks small on pics but she is HUGE!! here is a pic of her with a 16 oz water battle to give you an idea of scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more shots for your viewing pleasure!!




Wow! What a gorgeous bag!  I love the ombré color effect and the shape of the bag. 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love it!
> Congrats GF!




Thanks GF!


----------



## Punkie

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I too needed some therapy - retail therapy, although some might believe a different kind is needed but anyway  I decided to take a quick trip to TJMaxx to see if they had any Dooneys. They did but nothing that called me, but I found 2 bags on clearance that called my name, well, one even screamed it. One was an Isaac Mizrahi hobo in black, reduced to $49 (retail $298) so I had to get it, I love shoulder bags and the leather is so yummy and at that price, how could I not, and the screamer was a Ralph Lauren satchel in vermillion, retail $298 I think, reduced from $149 to $99. I love this bag! The leather is so pretty, so smooth.



Love both bags great buys!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** This sort of just happened at Dillards. 65% off, or $133 out the door.
> 
> Mini Crosby
> View attachment 2894038




NAC, did I just hear the "great deal on a great bag" cough again? It's the contagious shopping bug! (Pretty purse!)



CatePNW said:


> In Coach Puddle of Silt today.  Really think I might finally order that purse organizer insert so this bag will stand up a little better.  I do love it though, so soft and smells super leathery!  I got this stacked flower charm from a local FB sell group for $15 yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2894103
> View attachment 2894104
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894105




Wow that is a smooshy bag! Cool bag charm, too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> I usually NEVER cheat on Peter, but as I was choosing my bags for the Vday getaway weekend with hubs...this one was callin' my name!!! [please excuse the mountain of pillows smothering my chaise in the background]
> 
> Say hello to ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Gucci Ombre Leather Limited Edition Stirrup Top Handle Bag in color Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks small on pics but she is HUGE!! here is a pic of her with a 16 oz water battle to give you an idea of scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more shots for your viewing pleasure!!




Wow! Love it! Is this your first Gucci? (What pillows...all I saw was this gorgeous bag!)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Finally I took pics of the goodies I got on my Sunday trip to the outlet. Only got goodies at coach. Nothing at Dooney this time.
> 
> 
> Not much new at coach, but I found these pony scarfs and this zippy wallet, ah, and the hangtag wristlet. I love the color!





MaryBel said:


> Then as I was in line to pay, I noticed a lady was paying for a Sullivan Hobo and started thinking about it, so when I was paying I quickly went and grabbed one. Quick reasoning was love the leather, was supper cheap and the color will be awesome for spring.





MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I too needed some therapy - retail therapy, although some might believe a different kind is needed but anyway  I decided to take a quick trip to TJMaxx to see if they had any Dooneys. They did but nothing that called me, but I found 2 bags on clearance that called my name, well, one even screamed it. One was an Isaac Mizrahi hobo in black, reduced to $49 (retail $298) so I had to get it, I love shoulder bags and the leather is so yummy and at that price, how could I not, and the screamer was a Ralph Lauren satchel in vermillion, retail $298 I think, reduced from $149 to $99. I love this bag! The leather is so pretty, so smooth.



Wow!  I love all of it!  You are a shopping God, MB, and I'm proud to be your therapy buddy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> NAC, did I just hear the "great deal on a great bag" cough again? It's the contagious shopping bug! (Pretty purse!)
> 
> Wow that is a smooshy bag! Cool bag charm, too!



LOL, GP, I must be getting predictable, but I couldn't leave her in the case all by herself. She kept calling my name so sweetly. It was out of my hands.  LOL.


----------



## Suzwhat

immigratty said:


> I usually NEVER cheat on Peter, but as I was choosing my bags for the Vday getaway weekend with hubs...this one was callin' my name!!! [please excuse the mountain of pillows smothering my chaise in the background]
> 
> Say hello to ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Gucci Ombre Leather Limited Edition Stirrup Top Handle Bag in color Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks small on pics but she is HUGE!! here is a pic of her with a 16 oz water battle to give you an idea of scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more shots for your viewing pleasure!!



LOVE!  That is a stunner!


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous bag!  I love the ombré color effect and the shape of the bag.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!





Suzwhat said:


> LOVE!  That is a stunner!



thanx so much ladies



Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow! Love it! Is this your first Gucci? (What pillows...all I saw was this gorgeous bag!)



thanx so much. and no, this isn't my first, this is actually my last Gucci. I have thirteen. I love Gucci's ....that I love lol [but not the price] and most Gucci designs are way over the top for me, but the timeless leathers there are NOHTING LIKE THEM...and I do mean nothing, I waited and waited and waited for Peter to come out with a purse like this, but he didn't so I had to go the "other" way lol. I love this bag so much I actually have two, I also have one in white.  and want two more in Natural [the Dooney color I know] and black.  I also have a Guccissima medium Sukey, two crossbit clutches, Joy Boston, Lady stirrup, Lady Buckle, Lady Lock, 1973, indy tassel hobo...I think that's about it I can remember the name of, I definitely don't keep up with it like I do Dooney... but once or twice a year Gucci comes out with something I just can't live without.  this is the ONLY premier designer in which I have multiples, I have one LV, one Burberry, one Prada. I don't carry them often, they are usually always overshadowed by Dooney, plus at THOUSANDS of dollars each [literally...it makes me sick] I only carry them in PERFECT weather conditions. lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK Sutton Center Stripe in Apple Green to finish the work week. 
View attachment 2894669

View attachment 2894670


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> Finally I took pics of the goodies I got on my Sunday trip to the outlet. Only got goodies at coach. Nothing at Dooney this time.
> 
> 
> Not much new at coach, but I found these pony scarfs and this zippy wallet, ah, and the hangtag wristlet. I love the color!



I saw those hangtags last weekend, super cute!



MaryBel said:


> Then as I was in line to pay, I noticed a lady was paying for a Sullivan Hobo and started thinking about it, so when I was paying I quickly went and grabbed one. Quick reasoning was love the leather, was supper cheap and the color will be awesome for spring.



That is really nice.. i want one.. lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

CatePNW said:


> In Coach Puddle of Silt today.  Really think I might finally order that purse organizer insert so this bag will stand up a little better.  I do love it though, so soft and smells super leathery!  I got this stacked flower charm from a local FB sell group for $15 yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2894103
> View attachment 2894104
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894105



Looks really soft though! love the fob!


----------



## HesitantShopper

immigratty said:


> I usually NEVER cheat on Peter, but as I was choosing my bags for the Vday getaway weekend with hubs...this one was callin' my name!!! [please excuse the mountain of pillows smothering my chaise in the background]
> 
> Say hello to ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Gucci Ombre Leather Limited Edition Stirrup Top Handle Bag in color Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks small on pics but she is HUGE!! here is a pic of her with a 16 oz water battle to give you an idea of scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more shots for your viewing pleasure!!



Fantastic color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Today it's my Longchamp LePliage med pink. [

ATTACH]2894707[/ATTACH]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** This sort of just happened at Dillards. 65% off, or $133 out the door.
> 
> Mini Crosby
> View attachment 2894038


LOVE LOVE this pattern - I own the pattern in the Borough and a few accessories - TRUE LOVE
congrats


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> In Coach Puddle of Silt today.  Really think I might finally order that purse organizer insert so this bag will stand up a little better.  I do love it though, so soft and smells super leathery!  I got this stacked flower charm from a local FB sell group for $15 yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2894103
> View attachment 2894104
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894105




Love your Hobo Cate and the fob looks perfect on her!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> And you had your DS with you? Way to think under pressure! :worthy:
> 
> The RL Satchel will be a beautiful Valentine's Day bag!


 
Yes, he went with me and it was ok, but I can not concentrate on looking at stuff because I'm constantly checking where he is, but I like the company without the judgment of what I'm buying (He thinks that if I like something I should buy it). At the end I rewarded him with a huge ice cream cone.


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> I usually NEVER cheat on Peter, but as I was choosing my bags for the Vday getaway weekend with hubs...this one was callin' my name!!! [please excuse the mountain of pillows smothering my chaise in the background]
> 
> Say hello to ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Gucci Ombre Leather Limited Edition Stirrup Top Handle Bag in color Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks small on pics but she is HUGE!! here is a pic of her with a 16 oz water battle to give you an idea of scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more shots for your viewing pleasure!!


 

Love your Gucci! Totally understand the cheating!


----------



## MaryBel

Punkie said:


> Love both bags great buys!




Thank you Punkie!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow!  I love all of it!  You are a shopping God, MB, and I'm proud to be your therapy buddy!


 
Oh, thanks GF!
But you are not so far behind! I think we would be trouble together at the outlets!
And they would have to make sure they got at least 2 of each bag


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Sutton Center Stripe in Apple Green to finish the work week.
> View attachment 2894669
> 
> View attachment 2894670


 
Love your Sutton!
It reminds me to give some love to mine. I only have one but have never carried it.


----------



## MaryBel

HesitantShopper said:


> I saw those hangtags last weekend, super cute!
> 
> 
> That is really nice.. i want one.. lol




Thanks HS!
I like that I can fit my phone inside and they look cute!


You should get one, they are super cheap on clearance. If your outlet doesn't have them, ask them to check which outlet has them and do a charge send.


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my Longchamp LePliage med pink. [
> 
> ATTACH]2894707[/ATTACH]


 
Love the color!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE LOVE this pattern - I own the pattern in the Borough and a few accessories - TRUE LOVE
> congrats


 
I think it's one of the best patterns!
Nice to see you GF!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my Longchamp LePliage med pink. [
> 
> ATTACH]2894707[/ATTACH]


Lovely bag and clip on cutie. I really need to show you the clip on owls and elephant I ordered since seeing your owl. I will post some soon.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> I think it's one of the best patterns!
> Nice to see you GF!


I totally agree!!!!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I too needed some therapy - retail therapy, although some might believe a different kind is needed but anyway  I decided to take a quick trip to TJMaxx to see if they had any Dooneys. They did but nothing that called me, but I found 2 bags on clearance that called my name, well, one even screamed it. One was an Isaac Mizrahi hobo in black, reduced to $49 (retail $298) so I had to get it, I love shoulder bags and the leather is so yummy and at that price, how could I not, and the screamer was a Ralph Lauren satchel in vermillion, retail $298 I think, reduced from $149 to $99. I love this bag! The leather is so pretty, so smooth.



I really like the IM!  I have a hard time with black bags. I don't know why but they don't do much for me but I'm feelin this one


----------



## ilikesunshine

immigratty said:


> I usually NEVER cheat on Peter, but as I was choosing my bags for the Vday getaway weekend with hubs...this one was callin' my name!!! [please excuse the mountain of pillows smothering my chaise in the background]
> 
> Say hello to ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Gucci Ombre Leather Limited Edition Stirrup Top Handle Bag in color Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks small on pics but she is HUGE!! here is a pic of her with a 16 oz water battle to give you an idea of scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more shots for your viewing pleasure!!



ooh...ah, stunning!


----------



## immigratty

ilikesunshine said:


> ooh...ah, stunning!





MaryBel said:


> Love your Gucci! Totally understand the cheating!



I tried not to cheat, I really did. I waited as long as I could for Petie to be "inspired" by this bag and give us the Dooney [_*read*_: _*just as amazing but much cheaper*_] version of it. but he didn't and...alas, here she is. but I do love her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Yes, he went with me and it was ok, but I can not concentrate on looking at stuff because I'm constantly checking where he is,* but I like the company without the judgment of what I'm buying (He thinks that if I like something I should buy it). At the end I rewarded him with a huge ice cream cone.*



 He knows what to say to get what he wants! He sounds like a fun shopping companion!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE LOVE this pattern - I own the pattern in the Borough and a few accessories - TRUE LOVE
> congrats


 
Thanks!! Hey stranger.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I just love this floral print. So pretty


 
Thanks!  Me too - I love how subtle it is.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Another Unsolved Mystery! How did you end up at Dillard's and how did that beautiful Crosby bag end up in your car?
> 
> What a great sale!  Congrats!




Thanks!  But no mystery - I have zero willpower when it comes to clearance bags at Dillards, lol.







Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my Longchamp LePliage med pink. [
> 
> ATTACH]2894707[/ATTACH]




So pretty!



MaryBel said:


> Oh, thanks GF!
> But you are not so far behind! I think we would be trouble together at the outlets!
> And they would have to make sure they got at least 2 of each bag




I think that would be an epic shopping trip the outlets would have a hard time recovering from, lol.  But how much fun would that be?!




MaryBel said:


> Love your Sutton!
> It reminds me to give some love to mine. I only have one but have never carried it.




You should!  It's an easy bag to carry.  I don't use the longer strap, but it's still comfortable.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  But no mystery - I have zero willpower when it comes to clearance bags at Dillards, lol.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Finally I took pics of the goodies I got on my Sunday trip to the outlet. Only got goodies at coach. Nothing at Dooney this time.
> 
> 
> Not much new at coach, but I found these pony scarfs and this zippy wallet, ah, and the hangtag wristlet. I love the color!


 
What can I say,  I love everything MB and your so right the colors are amazing.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** This sort of just happened at Dillards. 65% off, or $133 out the door.
> 
> Mini Crosby
> View attachment 2894038


 
OMG NAC!  This is so beautiful and feminine!  Love it!


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> In Coach Puddle of Silt today.  Really think I might finally order that purse organizer insert so this bag will stand up a little better.  I do love it though, so soft and smells super leathery!  I got this stacked flower charm from a local FB sell group for $15 yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2894103
> View attachment 2894104
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894105


 
Love the Bag and the Charm.  And I must say they are nothing no better than the smell of a Leather Handbag.  I've been known to just take a good long sniff of my bags time to time.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> thanx so much ladies
> 
> 
> 
> thanx so much. and no, this isn't my first, this is actually my last Gucci. I have thirteen. I love Gucci's ....that I love lol [but not the price] and most Gucci designs are way over the top for me, but the timeless leathers there are NOHTING LIKE THEM...and I do mean nothing, I waited and waited and waited for Peter to come out with a purse like this, but he didn't so I had to go the "other" way lol. I love this bag so much I actually have two, I also have one in white.  and want two more in Natural [the Dooney color I know] and black.  I also have a Guccissima medium Sukey, two crossbit clutches, Joy Boston, Lady stirrup, Lady Buckle, Lady Lock, 1973, indy tassel hobo...I think that's about it I can remember the name of, I definitely don't keep up with it like I do Dooney... but once or twice a year Gucci comes out with something I just can't live without.  this is the ONLY premier designer in which I have multiples, I have one LV, one Burberry, one Prada. I don't carry them often, they are usually always overshadowed by Dooney, plus at THOUSANDS of dollars each [literally...it makes me sick] I only carry them in PERFECT weather conditions. lol



I have one Gucci...a chocolate Sukey Guccissima. She's fantastic! I really like lots of the Gucci bags but find many over power me. As far as Premier Designers go, LV got most of my money. Most of my LV collection is used but I bought new and yeah, ouch! $$$.


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> I usually NEVER cheat on Peter, but as I was choosing my bags for the Vday getaway weekend with hubs...this one was callin' my name!!! [please excuse the mountain of pillows smothering my chaise in the background]
> 
> Say hello to ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Gucci Ombre Leather Limited Edition Stirrup Top Handle Bag in color Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks small on pics but she is HUGE!! here is a pic of her with a 16 oz water battle to give you an idea of scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more shots for your viewing pleasure!!


 
IM!  She's just STUNNING!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Sutton Center Stripe in Apple Green to finish the work week.
> View attachment 2894669
> 
> View attachment 2894670



Nice color combo!



MaryBel said:


> Love the color!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!



Thanks, ladies! That color is called Bubblegum.



Trudysmom said:


> Lovely bag and clip on cutie. I really need to show you the clip on owls and elephant I ordered since seeing your owl. I will post some soon.



Thanks! I was wondering if you got them yet. These little BeanieBaby bag charms are adorable!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** This sort of just happened at Dillards. 65% off, or $133 out the door.
> 
> Mini Crosby
> View attachment 2894038



Haha! I loved this post and the bag.   This is so pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE LOVE this pattern - I own the pattern in the Borough and a few accessories - TRUE LOVE
> congrats




Welcome back C! Missed you around here. Hope all is well


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my Longchamp LePliage med pink. [
> 
> ATTACH]2894707[/ATTACH]


Glitter pixie, I am going to show my clip-ons now. Just took photos. So glad I saw your owl. 









I keep this one on my Erin Condren planner.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Welcome back C! Missed you around here. Hope all is well


Hey lady!


----------



## immigratty

Glitter_pixie said:


> I have one Gucci...a chocolate Sukey Guccissima. She's fantastic! I really like lots of the Gucci bags but find many over power me. As far as Premier Designers go, LV got most of my money. Most of my LV collection is used but I bought new and yeah, ouch! $$$.



I absolutely LOVE the Guccissima pattern. I have the medium Sukey, now I"m out for a large Guccissima tote/satchel. and yeah LV, the prices are outrageous [somehow even moresoe than Gucci] and with its popularity, I'm sure even buying it used is still pretty heavy on the wallet.  I used to love the LV pattern, I only purchased one [the ellipse] but have not purchased anymore due to its enormous popularity, and I'm more of a "low key" bag type of person. While I love Gucci, I generally shy away from the GG mono too. People are going to notice the bag first, not the brand, well except ppl who know bags. 



TaterTots said:


> IM!  She's just STUNNING!



thanx so much, it was love at first sight. and I usually wait quite a while before a purchase, but since she was LE, I was scared I would miss out, and I would've been right, she wasn't out for very long before becoming unavailable, at least on the website. And not at the Gucci stores / outlet closest to me [Chicagoland]


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> He knows what to say to get what he wants! He sounds like a fun shopping companion!


 
I'm molding him to be my shopping buddy!
It was a fun time, especially when we were eating our ice cream cones. He thought it was hilarious that my cone kept leaking (waffle cone was not properly closed at the bottom).


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think that would be an epic shopping trip *the outlets would have a hard time recovering from*, lol.  But how much fun would that be?
> 
> You should!  It's an easy bag to carry.  I don't use the longer strap, but it's still comfortable.


 
Yeah, but I'm sure they would love us after we get all the goodies! It would be so much fun. I still think we need to do a shopping conference right? We need a sponsor!


I should get her soon, mine is in the bright blue, I think it is sapphire.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> What can I say,  I love everything MB and your so right the colors are amazing.




Thanks TT!


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> Glitter pixie, I am going to show my clip-ons now. Just took photos. So glad I saw your owl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep this one on my Erin Condren planner.




These are just adorable TM.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> In Coach Puddle of Silt today.  Really think I might finally order that purse organizer insert so this bag will stand up a little better.  I do love it though, so soft and smells super leathery!  I got this stacked flower charm from a local FB sell group for $15 yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894103
> View attachment 2894104
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894105



Love the smooshy puddly Silt and the charm. Together they are the perfect pair. 




immigratty said:


> I usually NEVER cheat on Peter, but as I was choosing my bags for the Vday getaway weekend with hubs...this one was callin' my name!!! [please excuse the mountain of pillows smothering my chaise in the background]
> 
> Say hello to ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Gucci Ombre Leather Limited Edition Stirrup Top Handle Bag in color Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks small on pics but she is HUGE!! here is a pic of her with a 16 oz water battle to give you an idea of scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more shots for your viewing pleasure!!



Gorgeous bag IM!! I love the colors. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Sutton Center Stripe in Apple Green to finish the work week.
> View attachment 2894669
> 
> View attachment 2894670



That's such a cool looking bag. Perfect for Friday!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my Longchamp LePliage med pink. [
> 
> ATTACH]2894707[/ATTACH]



I love the color! 



Trudysmom said:


> Glitter pixie, I am going to show my clip-ons now. Just took photos. So glad I saw your owl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep this one on my Erin Condren planner.



They are so cute!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Love the smooshy puddly Silt and the charm. Together they are the perfect pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag IM!! I love the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> That's such a cool looking bag. Perfect for Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute!



thanx so much TB. it's always so bitter sweet when I break out Gucci, my heart smiles, but my pocketbook cries....BIG GINORMOUS CROCODILE TEARS!!! 

but I do love her...but I"m soooooooooooo cheap lolol.  I have a real problem, I am handbag addicted, but hate to spend. quite the quagmire


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> Glitter pixie, I am going to show my clip-ons now. Just took photos. So glad I saw your owl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep this one on my Erin Condren planner.




Omg I love them all! I especially love that round little puff ball at the bottom. They're soooo much fun, aren't they? Thanks for sharing. : )


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> thanx so much TB. it's always so bitter sweet when I break out Gucci, my heart smiles, but my pocketbook cries....BIG GINORMOUS CROCODILE TEARS!!!
> 
> but I do love her...but I"m soooooooooooo cheap lolol.  I have a real problem, I am handbag addicted, but hate to spend. quite the quagmire




I get you IM. I'm totally the same way.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> I love the color!



Thank you TBz!. Me, too. It's such a warm pink.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> I get you IM. I'm totally the same way.



MAN...if I would've won that megamillions on wednesday, all of my problems would be solved.  when you have $200 million, you don't have to penny pinch in the same way as us "regular" folks lolol


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> MAN...if I would've won that megamillions on wednesday, all of my problems would be solved.  when you have $200 million, you don't have to penny pinch in the same way as us "regular" folks lolol




Me too....me too.... I would still shop at the outlet. Lol!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I'm molding him to be my shopping buddy!
> It was a fun time, especially when we were eating our ice cream cones. *He thought it was hilarious that my cone kept leaking *(waffle cone was not properly closed at the bottom).


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> OMG NAC!  This is so beautiful and feminine!  Love it!


 Thanks, me too!  I've loved this print since it came out, but I didn't love it enough to pay full price for it, though.  65% clearance is much more appealing, lol.



Glitter_pixie said:


> *Nice color combo!*
> Thanks, ladies! That color is called Bubblegum.
> Thanks! I was wondering if you got them yet. These little BeanieBaby bag charms are adorable!


Thanks!



Twoboyz said:


> Haha! I loved this post and the bag.   This is so pretty.


 LOL!  Thanks!  I can't resist a Dillards clearance sale.



MaryBel said:


> Yeah, but I'm sure they would love us after we get all the goodies! It would be so much fun. I still think we need to do a shopping conference right? We need a sponsor!
> 
> I should get her soon, mine is in the bright blue, I think it is sapphire.


 Hmmmm, who should we get as our sponsor?  Dooney?  or Coach?  LOL...



Twoboyz said:


> Love the smooshy puddly Silt and the charm. Together they are the perfect pair.
> Gorgeous bag IM!! I love the colors.
> 
> *That's such a cool looking bag. Perfect for Friday!*
> 
> I love the color!
> 
> They are so cute!


 Thanks!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks, me too!  I've loved this print since it came out, but I didn't love it enough to pay full price for it, though.  65% clearance is much more appealing, lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> LOL!  Thanks!  I can't resist a Dillards clearance sale.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, who should we get as our sponsor?  Dooney?  or Coach?  LOL...
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
 65% clearance makes even more gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Roses are Red
And pretty as can be
Happy Valentine's Day
From* P* di*DD*y and me!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Me too....me too.... I would still shop at the outlet. Lol!



YUP!!! and use coupons and "wait" for sales....ABSOLUTELY!!!!! STILL WOULD BE CHEAP...just cheap with A LOT more disposable income lolol


----------



## TaterTots

ruedenesle said:


> roses are red
> and pretty as can be
> happy valentine's day
> from* p* di*dd*y and me!  :d


 
love!


----------



## MaryBel

Change of plans, decided to go with the floral tote for shopping today!


Happy Valentine's day to all my gorgeous tpf friends!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> love!



Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Change of plans, decided to go with the floral tote for shopping today!
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's day to all my gorgeous tpf friends!




Happy Valentine's Day to you too MB!

Have fun shopping!  I love your floral tote!


----------



## MaryBel

Went to the outlet today with DH and DS and did major damage. I found this tote at coach and love the color, so I had to get it.


Also found these wallets on clearance. The black ones were about $26 +tax, so one for me, one for my mom for her mini tanner. I was happy to find the ocelot one since I have the mini lexi crossbody in that print but the matching zippy wallet I got doesn't fit in the zippered compartment, but this one does. It was also around $30 plus tax. Got another pony scarf and a pretty fob.


----------



## MaryBel

And then, what I went to get, more floral accessories: crossbody, makeup bag and small wristlet.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today with DH and DS and did major damage. I found this tote at coach and love the color, so I had to get it.
> 
> 
> Also found these wallets on clearance. The black ones were about $26 +tax, so one for me, one for my mom for her mini tanner. I was happy to find the ocelot one since I have the mini lexi crossbody in that print but the matching zippy wallet I got doesn't fit in the zippered compartment, but this one does. It was also around $30 plus tax. Got another pony scarf and a pretty fob.







MaryBel said:


> And then, what I went to get, more floral accessories: crossbody, makeup bag and small wristlet.




MB you racked up today!  I love all your Coach items as well.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel, those are some gorgeous pieces. I love the floral collection!


----------



## Nebo

So, first up is a bag that my husband got for me in october, hauling it around his business  vehicle  until our anniversary . I hoped it was a Dooney from a Dooney outlet. Although the bag is nice, I love the structure, color, details..I hate the fact that he paid 120$ for a non leather bag. ( Thats a small flo!). He said- "It looked real to me".lol.

Miss London fog in navy. It is dual texture, so front is leathery and sides are suedy snakey.


----------



## Nebo

To make up for it and the fact we are not taking a trip to the outlets, I got my first Brahmin pieces! 

This is a large Duxbury in Coquette Vermeer, 40% off, 248$ with tax.
I wanted a matching wallet, but they were sold out. Cocoa would go well with this, but since Im not a matchy person,for now tulip will do. Also 40% off, 60 $ w/tax.
As a gift I got a tulip tassels  fob.

I used the ring to beef up the fob on the Duxbury.
I love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Me too....me too.... I would still shop at the outlet. Lol!




Lol... Me too!!!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> MB you racked up today!  I love all your Coach items as well.




Thanks TT!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> MaryBel, those are some gorgeous pieces. I love the floral collection!


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> So, first up is a bag that my husband got for me in october, hauling it around his business  vehicle  until our anniversary . I hoped it was a Dooney from a Dooney outlet. Although the bag is nice, I love the structure, color, details..I hate the fact that he paid 120$ for a non leather bag. ( Thats a small flo!). He said- "It looked real to me".lol.
> 
> Miss London fog in navy. It is dual texture, so front is leathery and sides are suedy snakey.




It might not be leather but it sure is pretty! I totally though it was a premier designer bag! It looks pretty good! I think your DH gets extra points for the effort.



Nebo said:


> To make up for it and the fact we are not taking a trip to the outlets, I got my first Brahmin pieces!
> 
> This is a large Duxbury in Coquette Vermeer, 40% off, 248$ with tax.
> I wanted a matching wallet, but they were sold out. Cocoa would go well with this, but since Im not a matchy person,for now tulip will do. Also 40% off, 60 $ w/tax.
> As a gift I got a tulip tassels  fob.
> 
> I used the ring to beef up the fob on the Duxbury.
> I love it!




Love your Brahmin goodies! The Duxbury is a really nice style. I think you chose the perfect first Brahmin. And the wallet looks pretty good with it! It gives it a spring-y feeling. Congrats!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> It might not be leather but it sure is pretty! I totally though it was a premier designer bag! It looks pretty good! I think your DH gets extra points for the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Brahmin goodies! The Duxbury is a really nice style. I think you chose the perfect first Brahmin. And the wallet looks pretty good with it! It gives it a spring-y feeling. Congrats!



He is an amazing person! I love the bag and the shape. Ill just have to get over the price tag, lol.
You and MiaBorsa got me on Brahmins. Ill add some more styles as they go on sale. Some styles I loved  on the pictures and they were just blaaah in person, and the styles  I thought might not work are the ones I loved!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today with DH and DS and did major damage. I found this tote at coach and love the color, so I had to get it.
> 
> 
> Also found these wallets on clearance. The black ones were about $26 +tax, so one for me, one for my mom for her mini tanner. I was happy to find the ocelot one since I have the mini lexi crossbody in that print but the matching zippy wallet I got doesn't fit in the zippered compartment, but this one does. It was also around $30 plus tax. Got another pony scarf and a pretty fob.




Girl, you sure did do some major damage...in a good way.  love all your finds! Looks like you had a great day shopping.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> So, first up is a bag that my husband got for me in october, hauling it around his business  vehicle  until our anniversary . I hoped it was a Dooney from a Dooney outlet. Although the bag is nice, I love the structure, color, details..I hate the fact that he paid 120$ for a non leather bag. ( Thats a small flo!). He said- "It looked real to me".lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Miss London fog in navy. It is dual texture, so front is leathery and sides are suedy snakey.




Awww, it's pretty. Hubby did good.  I love your new Brahmin bag and wallet, and tassel. Very cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bronze Rhyder gets an outing today. 
View attachment 2897057

View attachment 2897059


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bronze Rhyder gets an outing today.
> View attachment 2897057
> 
> View attachment 2897059



I love the biker vibe of this bag!
Im out and about with Miss Fog. Very comfortable, easy in and out. Love the strap drop. Perfect for my shoulder.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> He is an amazing person! I love the bag and the shape. Ill just have to get over the price tag, lol.
> *You and MiaBorsa got me on Brahmins*. Ill add some more styles as they go on sale. Some styles I loved  on the pictures and they were just blaaah in person, and the styles  I thought might not work are the ones I loved!




Just enjoy the bag because it was a gift from your DH and forget the price!


And Sarah (MiaBorsa) got me, so everything is entirely her fault!
Yeah, some times you need to really see the style to know if it will work for you or not. I'm happy you got some awesome pieces!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Girl, you sure did do some major damage...in a good way.  love all your finds! Looks like you had a great day shopping.


 
Thanks TB!
It was major damage day! Could not leave those gorgeous girls behind when they were at such a good price. It was a nice day, it got nice and sunny so we even had to ditch the coats, so even nicer, did some shopping, had lunch in a nearby restaurant and then continued shopping. I even got me more seahawks t-shirts at nike!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love Brahmin handbags.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Change of plans, decided to go with the floral tote for shopping today!
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's day to all my gorgeous tpf friends!



I love that print!  Check out my sweater that has a pattern that is soooo close to that bag!  I saw this at Macy's today while I was wearing the sweater.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> I love that print!  Check out my sweater that has a pattern that is soooo close to that bag!  I saw this at Macy's today while I was wearing the sweater.
> 
> View attachment 2897552
> View attachment 2897553




OMG, You could swear your sweater is part of the same collection. The print is so close! I love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> I love that print!  Check out my sweater that has a pattern that is soooo close to that bag!  I saw this at Macy's today while I was wearing the sweater.
> 
> View attachment 2897552
> View attachment 2897553




Wow!!! It's almost a perfect match.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> To make up for it and the fact we are not taking a trip to the outlets, I got my first Brahmin pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a large Duxbury in Coquette Vermeer, 40% off, 248$ with tax.
> 
> I wanted a matching wallet, but they were sold out. Cocoa would go well with this, but since Im not a matchy person,for now tulip will do. Also 40% off, 60 $ w/tax.
> 
> As a gift I got a tulip tassels  fob.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the ring to beef up the fob on the Duxbury.
> 
> I love it!




I'm loving all this Brahmin!  Everything is just gorgeous. I've never owned any Brahmin pieces but I so NEED too. It looks so luxurious and rich. You made some excellent choices!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bronze Rhyder gets an outing today.
> View attachment 2897057
> 
> View attachment 2897059




I fall more and more in love with this bag every time I see it NAC.


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> I love that print!  Check out my sweater that has a pattern that is soooo close to that bag!  I saw this at Macy's today while I was wearing the sweater.
> 
> View attachment 2897552
> View attachment 2897553




I love these Coach floral pieces and I love that sweater too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> I love that print!  Check out my sweater that has a pattern that is soooo close to that bag!  I saw this at Macy's today while I was wearing the sweater.
> 
> View attachment 2897552
> View attachment 2897553


 
LOL!  That's the bag I scored at Dillards the other day!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Roses are Red
> And pretty as can be
> Happy Valentine's Day
> From* P* di*DD*y and me!


 Cute!



MaryBel said:


> Change of plans, decided to go with the floral tote for shopping today!
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's day to all my gorgeous tpf friends!


You know I love that bag!!  *swoon*




MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today with DH and DS and did major damage. I found this tote at coach and love the color, so I had to get it.
> 
> 
> Also found these wallets on clearance. The black ones were about $26 +tax, so one for me, one for my mom for her mini tanner. I was happy to find the ocelot one since I have the mini lexi crossbody in that print but the matching zippy wallet I got doesn't fit in the zippered compartment, but this one does. It was also around $30 plus tax. Got another pony scarf and a pretty fob.


 


MaryBel said:


> And then, what I went to get, more floral accessories: crossbody, makeup bag and small wristlet.


Excellent finds at Coach!  Congrats!  I'm headed to my local Coach outlet shortly.  I never made it there yesterday.  Hoping they have some floral accessories to go with my mini Crosby.  Fingers crossed.



Nebo said:


> So, first up is a bag that my husband got for me in october, hauling it around his business  vehicle  until our anniversary . I hoped it was a Dooney from a Dooney outlet. Although the bag is nice, I love the structure, color, details..I hate the fact that he paid 120$ for a non leather bag. ( Thats a small flo!). He said- "It looked real to me".lol.
> 
> Miss London fog in navy. It is dual texture, so front is leathery and sides are suedy snakey.


I love Miss London.  She's special because your DH picked her out for you.  I love that.



Nebo said:


> To make up for it and the fact we are not taking a trip to the outlets, I got my first Brahmin pieces!
> 
> This is a large Duxbury in Coquette Vermeer, 40% off, 248$ with tax.
> I wanted a matching wallet, but they were sold out. Cocoa would go well with this, but since Im not a matchy person,for now tulip will do. Also 40% off, 60 $ w/tax.
> As a gift I got a tulip tassels  fob.
> 
> I used the ring to beef up the fob on the Duxbury.
> I love it!


 Excellent way to start out with Brahmin.  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bronze Rhyder gets an outing today.
> View attachment 2897057
> 
> View attachment 2897059



I LOVE this bag!  



Nebo said:


> I love the biker vibe of this bag!
> Im out and about with Miss Fog. Very comfortable, easy in and out. Love the strap drop. Perfect for my shoulder.



Nice looking bag!  It's great when you carry a bag that's both good looking and functional!



CatePNW said:


> I love that print!  Check out my sweater that has a pattern that is soooo close to that bag!  I saw this at Macy's today while I was wearing the sweater.
> 
> View attachment 2897552
> View attachment 2897553



What a perfect match!  I love your sweater!


----------



## immigratty

Nebo said:


> I love the biker vibe of this bag!
> Im out and about with Miss Fog. Very comfortable, easy in and out. Love the strap drop. Perfect for my shoulder.



this is a nice bag, and I know this sounds crazy, but so hard for me to say to non-Dooneys [or Gucci on occasion].  this bag kind of reminds me of an MK bag I saw the other day. 

So, please MK lovers don't get mad at me for this one, but this lady had an MK, pretty sure it was the Hamilton bag, because ppl rant and rave about that bag on the general form and post pics, so I'm pretty sure that's what it was.  but anywyay, I was waiting at the Chinese buffet [pronounced buff-ette...and a very classy outing it is, I know] so the way their seats are, some are down low ["regular" seats] and some are up high [pub style] so I was sitting in the regular seat and a lady with an MK bag sat down in the "pub style" seat right next to me. so there I was, at eye level with her MK, and of course, always feeling Dooney is superior, I couldn't help but have a stare-down with her bag [I won of course...but sure everyone around me thought I was NUTS] and looking at it, the quality of material looked kind of cheapy, and not nice and high quality like Dooney bags.  I didn't touch it, although I really wanted to, but just to see how it felt.

So my question to the MK owners on the board. Do you feel as though the quality of your MK leathers compare to Dooney?


----------



## all2joy

My Favoite Non-Dooney & Bourke: Michael Kors Selma Patent Leather


----------



## all2joy

My second favorite is a Coach Madison


----------



## all2joy

I love MK style, but the quality does not compare to Dooney & Bourke


----------



## CatePNW

all2joy said:


> My Favoite Non-Dooney & Bourke: Michael Kors Selma Patent Leather


LOVE this color, so shiny and pretty!  I didn't know Selma came in this color, I've only seen the little dome crossbody at Macy's, and I always touch it because it just calls out to me...LOL!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> My Favoite Non-Dooney & Bourke: Michael Kors Selma Patent Leather



this is actualy the bag I saw. Sorry, Selma not hamilton. lol nice looking, but yeah, I figured it would be "different"


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> My Favoite Non-Dooney & Bourke: Michael Kors Selma Patent Leather


 
Love your Selma!


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> My second favorite is a Coach Madison




Sadie is a cutie!


----------



## MaryBel

Got a few goodies at the coach outlet last night.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Got a few goodies at the coach outlet last night.



I love your goodies!  I was tempted by the heart goodies yesterday, especially the umbrella.

And I LOVE those shoes!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your goodies!  I was tempted by the heart goodies yesterday, especially the umbrella.
> 
> And I LOVE those shoes!


 
Thanks GF!
I was tempted by the umbrella every time I saw them, but when I saw them yesterday at clearance, I knew it was now or maybe never, since once they go to clearance, they will disappear pretty fast. 


The shoes I saw by chance, I was not really looking at the shoes but had to walk thru that side because on the other side it was the line to pay so it was full of people, so I just saw them and when I saw they were my size, and the price,  I knew they were coming home with me. I did just a quick try on (tried one shoe, it was the right size, so grabbed them) and off to pay.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bronze Rhyder gets an outing today.
> View attachment 2897057
> 
> View attachment 2897059


Bag twins. Congrats. Been using her for a week now


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bag twins. Congrats. Been using her for a week now


 
Yay, another twin! 
Hey GF, how are you?


----------



## eesha

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I can find the Dooney Flo satchel in dusty blue?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bronze Rhyder gets an outing today.
> View attachment 2897057
> 
> View attachment 2897059





Nebo said:


> I love the biker vibe of this bag!
> Im out and about with Miss Fog. Very comfortable, easy in and out. Love the strap drop. Perfect for my shoulder.



*NAC, Nebo*: Both these bags have that biker vibe! 



CatePNW said:


> I love that print!  Check out my sweater that has a pattern that is soooo close to that bag!  I saw this at Macy's today while I was wearing the sweater.
> 
> View attachment 2897552
> View attachment 2897553



*CatePNW*: If you keep the bag close to your body when you wear that sweater, you wouldn't have to worry about bag thieves! It would be camouflaged! 

Lovely bag and equally lovely sweater!



all2joy said:


> My Favoite Non-Dooney & Bourke: Michael Kors Selma Patent Leather





all2joy said:


> My second favorite is a Coach Madison



Nice bags! 


MaryBel said:


> Got a few goodies at the coach outlet last night.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  regarding your ? about MK handbags.... the quality can vary quite a bit from one end of the line to the other.  Many ladies carry Michael, by Michael Kors,  which is their lower priced line.   Some of the leathers I saw in that were really low end and don't compare to most Dooney handbags.  But some of the higher end part of the line is well made and the leather is soft and thick.  


I prefer Dooney handbags to MK,  in general... for the styles, the leathers, and the craftsmanship.  I also don't like a lot of the trim and embellishments on many of the MK handbags.   But to be fair,  Dooney handbags aren't all the same either.  There have always been some lower end leathers that are thinner and less appealing.  And then there are the AWL, Florentine, and Alto.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I love that print!  Check out my sweater that has a pattern that is soooo close to that bag!  I saw this at Macy's today while I was wearing the sweater.
> 
> View attachment 2897552
> View attachment 2897553



That's perfect Cate! I love it. Such a cute bag and sweater.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  regarding your ? about MK handbags.... the quality can vary quite a bit from one end of the line to the other.  Many ladies carry Michael, by Michael Kors,  which is their lower priced line.   Some of the leathers I saw in that were really low end and don't compare to most Dooney handbags.  But some of the higher end part of the line is well made and the leather is soft and thick.
> 
> 
> I prefer Dooney handbags to MK,  in general... for the styles, the leathers, and the craftsmanship.  I also don't like a lot of the trim and embellishments on many of the MK handbags.   But to be fair,  Dooney handbags aren't all the same either.  There have always been some lower end leathers that are thinner and less appealing.  And then there are the AWL, Florentine, and Alto.



that makes a lot of sense the only non-Flo or Alto I have is the Priscilla [Dillen] so I guess its kind of unfair to compare "higher end" Dooneys, to "lower end" MK.  but the hamilton and Selma bags are definitely nice looking, I was just very surprised at how it looks up close [as I am convinced the closer you get to Dooney the more in love you become haha] but yeah, that large MK circle medallion is just too much for me. I feel like many times it takes away from the beauty of the bags. The DB size is just perfect [but i am so biased lol]


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> this is a nice bag, and I know this sounds crazy, but so hard for me to say to non-Dooneys [or Gucci on occasion].  this bag kind of reminds me of an MK bag I saw the other day.
> 
> So, please MK lovers don't get mad at me for this one, but this lady had an MK, pretty sure it was the Hamilton bag, because ppl rant and rave about that bag on the general form and post pics, so I'm pretty sure that's what it was.  but anywyay, I was waiting at the Chinese buffet [pronounced buff-ette...and a very classy outing it is, I know] so the way their seats are, some are down low ["regular" seats] and some are up high [pub style] so I was sitting in the regular seat and a lady with an MK bag sat down in the "pub style" seat right next to me. so there I was, at eye level with her MK, and of course, always feeling Dooney is superior, I couldn't help but have a stare-down with her bag [I won of course...but sure everyone around me thought I was NUTS] and looking at it, the quality of material looked kind of cheapy, and not nice and high quality like Dooney bags.  I didn't touch it, although I really wanted to, but just to see how it felt.
> 
> So my question to the MK owners on the board. Do you feel as though the quality of your MK leathers compare to Dooney?




I have 6 MK bags and let's just say that will be the only 6 and the reason I came back to Dooney. Everything about my Dooney bags are of higher quality than the MK ones I own. ( Large Grayson, 2 North South Hamiltons one being Saffiano and the other Standard Leather, Large Saffiano Jet Set Tote, Medium Saffiano Selma, Fabric Top Zip Jet Set ).  The bag materials are so thin and the hardware has zero weight. All my Dooney's have thick weighty Leather and solid hardware and way better crafted on top of that. MKs bags are also very plain when it comes to detail unlike Dooney. Peter Dooney really does go above and beyond to touch on every little detail when creating a bag. I don't know how they keep the prices so responsible.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> this is a nice bag, and I know this sounds crazy, but so hard for me to say to non-Dooneys [or Gucci on occasion].  this bag kind of reminds me of an MK bag I saw the other day.
> 
> So, please MK lovers don't get mad at me for this one, but this lady had an MK, pretty sure it was the Hamilton bag, because ppl rant and rave about that bag on the general form and post pics, so I'm pretty sure that's what it was.  but anywyay, I was waiting at the Chinese buffet [pronounced buff-ette...and a very classy outing it is, I know] so the way their seats are, some are down low ["regular" seats] and some are up high [pub style] so I was sitting in the regular seat and a lady with an MK bag sat down in the "pub style" seat right next to me. so there I was, at eye level with her MK, and of course, always feeling Dooney is superior, I couldn't help but have a stare-down with her bag [I won of course...but sure everyone around me thought I was NUTS] and looking at it, the quality of material looked kind of cheapy, and not nice and high quality like Dooney bags.  I didn't touch it, although I really wanted to, but just to see how it felt.
> 
> So my question to the MK owners on the board. Do you feel as though the quality of your MK leathers compare to Dooney?



Very funny post IM :giggles:  I only have two MK bags so I don't feel I am qualified to answer your question.  They are pretty bags and I feel they are well made. The hardware is nice. The lining is nice, but not as thick and heavy as Dooney's cotton lining. However, I am a tried and true Dooney girl and I feel funny when I'm not carrying a Dooney. That said, I don't carry my MK's very often, but I do think they are pretty and wish I carried them more.


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> My Favoite Non-Dooney & Bourke: Michael Kors Selma Patent Leather





all2joy said:


> My second favorite is a Coach Madison



Gorgeous bags!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Got a few goodies at the coach outlet last night.




The hearts are super cute!  And LOVE the shoes.


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> I have 6 MK bags and let's just say that will be the only 6 and the reason I came back to Dooney. Everything about my Dooney bags are of higher quality than the MK ones I own. ( Large Grayson, 2 North South Hamiltons one being Saffiano and the other Standard Leather, Large Saffiano Jet Set Tote, Medium Saffiano Selma, Fabric Top Zip Jet Set ).  The bag materials are so thin and the hardware has zero weight. All my Dooney's have thick weighty Leather and solid hardware and way better crafted on top of that. MKs bags are also very plain when it comes to detail unlike Dooney. Peter Dooney really does go above and beyond to touch on every little detail when creating a bag. I don't know how they keep the prices so responsible.





Twoboyz said:


> Very funny post IM :giggles:  I only have two MK bags so I don't feel I am qualified to answer your question.  They are pretty bags and I feel they are well made. The hardware is nice. The lining is nice, but not as thick and heavy as Dooney's cotton lining. However, I am a tried and true Dooney girl and I feel funny when I'm not carrying a Dooney. That said, I don't carry my MK's very often, but I do think they are pretty and wish I carried them more.



Yeah, I figured.  I steered away from it because I see so many ppl, a few bags I do really like, but after my "close encounter" I definitely won't. and like you TB, I don't feel right NOT carrying a Dooney. I am truly a Dooney girl!


----------



## RuedeNesle

all2joy said:


> My Favoite Non-Dooney & Bourke: Michael Kors Selma Patent Leather


----------



## RuedeNesle

all2joy said:


> My second favorite is a Coach Madison




This is such a cute bag!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You know I love that bag!!  *swoon*
> 
> Excellent finds at Coach!  Congrats!  I'm headed to my local Coach outlet shortly.  I never made it there yesterday.  Hoping they have some floral accessories to go with my mini Crosby.  Fingers crossed.




Sorry for the late reply, I did not see the post yesterday!


Thanks GF! I love this bag too! I'm so happy I got the small accessories but especially the kylie! It will be so useful for when I travel and I don't want to take a handbag with me.


Did you go, I hope you found some goodies too!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> this is a nice bag, and I know this sounds crazy, but so hard for me to say to non-Dooneys [or Gucci on occasion].  this bag kind of reminds me of an MK bag I saw the other day.
> 
> So, please MK lovers don't get mad at me for this one, but this lady had an MK, pretty sure it was the Hamilton bag, because ppl rant and rave about that bag on the general form and post pics, so I'm pretty sure that's what it was.  but anywyay, I was waiting at the Chinese buffet [pronounced buff-ette...and a very classy outing it is, I know] so the way their seats are, some are down low ["regular" seats] and some are up high [pub style] so I was sitting in the regular seat and a lady with an MK bag sat down in the "pub style" seat right next to me. so there I was, at eye level with her MK, and of course, always feeling Dooney is superior, I couldn't help but have a stare-down with her bag [I won of course...but sure everyone around me thought I was NUTS] and looking at it, the quality of material looked kind of cheapy, and not nice and high quality like Dooney bags.  I didn't touch it, although I really wanted to, but just to see how it felt.
> 
> So my question to the MK owners on the board. Do you feel as though the quality of your MK leathers compare to Dooney?


 



immigratty said:


> Yeah, I figured.  I steered away from it because I see so many ppl, a few bags I do really like, but after my "close encounter" I definitely won't. and like you TB, I don't feel right NOT carrying a Dooney. I am truly a Dooney girl!


 


IM,
I have quite a few Michael by Michael Kors bags and I'd agree with the rest of the ladies. I think the quality of a Dooney is overall better but I still think they are good quality bags. I think something that cheapens the MK brand and it cause reactions like yours (to stay away) is that they make a lot of bags especially for the outlets and those are lower quality. Also, there are lots of MK fakes, and some of them are very close to the originals but only because of the bad quality in the finishes, like seams, you know they are not authentic bags, so that also will cause the same reaction. I don't buy my bags with the idea of them lasting forever (I won't so I don't care) but of course you want a bag that will last a decent amount of time, looks good and stays like new. I think the MK fit the bill for that use. The MKs and some of the coach bags in my collection fill the stylish part of me. Dooneys and Brahmins the more conservative!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> this is a nice bag, and I know this sounds crazy, but so hard for me to say to non-Dooneys [or Gucci on occasion].  this bag kind of reminds me of an MK bag I saw the other day.
> 
> So, please MK lovers don't get mad at me for this one, but this lady had an MK, pretty sure it was the Hamilton bag, because ppl rant and rave about that bag on the general form and post pics, so I'm pretty sure that's what it was.  but anywyay, I was waiting at the Chinese buffet [pronounced buff-ette...and a very classy outing it is, I know] so the way their seats are, some are down low ["regular" seats] and some are up high [pub style] so I was sitting in the regular seat and a lady with an MK bag sat down in the "pub style" seat right next to me. so there I was, at eye level with her MK, and of course, always feeling Dooney is superior, I couldn't help but have a stare-down with her bag [I won of course...but sure everyone around me thought I was NUTS] and looking at it, the quality of material looked kind of cheapy, and not nice and high quality like Dooney bags.  I didn't touch it, although I really wanted to, but just to see how it felt.
> 
> So my question to the MK owners on the board. Do you feel as though the quality of your MK leathers compare to Dooney?




I have several MK bags in my collection, but there are only a couple of styles that I like. My preference is Selma, EW Hamilton, Hamilton Traveler and Jet Set Zip Top Tote. 

Selma and EW Hamilton are both saffiano, so it compares to the Dooney Saffiano. Of the two, I prefer MK. 

The Zip Top Totes I have are pvc except for one that is saffiano. I like them for times when I don't want to baby a bag. 

The Hamilton Traveler is leather and feels totally different from any of my Dooney leather bags. The MK is a lighter weight. To compare my MK Hamilton Traveler to my Dooney Flo Satchel or Bristol Satchel is comparing apples and oranges in my mind. 

And the leather of Dooney and MK  are both different from my Coach bags. I have Legacy and Madison Coach Bags and even those two styles are different. 

I have a variety of bags and carry them all for different reasons. But the one common thread is that I like them all.  

And that's good enough for me. &#128516;

And this is just one girl's viewpoint. &#128516;


----------



## dolllover

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have several MK bags in my collection, but there are only a couple of styles that I like. My preference is Selma, EW Hamilton, Hamilton Traveler and Jet Set Zip Top Tote.
> 
> Selma and EW Hamilton are both saffiano, so it compares to the Dooney Saffiano. Of the two, I prefer MK.
> 
> The Zip Top Totes I have are pvc except for one that is saffiano. I like them for times when I don't want to baby a bag.
> 
> The Hamilton Traveler is leather and feels totally different from any of my Dooney leather bags. The MK is a lighter weight. To compare my MK Hamilton Traveler to my Dooney Flo Satchel or Bristol Satchel is comparing apples and oranges in my mind.
> 
> And the leather of Dooney and MK  are both different from my Coach bags. I have Legacy and Madison Coach Bags and even those two styles are different.
> 
> I have a variety of bags and carry them all for different reasons. But the one common thread is that I like them all.
> 
> And that's good enough for me. &#128516;
> 
> And this is just one girl's viewpoint. &#128516;



Excellent post. I have a variety of bags as well including Dooney and I don't feel at all that they are superior to Kors or Caoch.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Got a few goodies at the coach outlet last night.



Hoo-haa!  Love those shoes!


----------



## Nebo

eesha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find the Dooney Flo satchel in dusty blue?



 Dusty blue and aqua in florentine leather are old colors. Your best bet is ebay. Make sure you use the authentication thread for confirmation.

Outlets or stores dont have them. Unless they magically pop up at tjmaxx. Very rare color.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hoo-haa!  Love those shoes!


 
Thanks GG!


----------



## cheidel

immigratty said:


> this is a nice bag, and I know this sounds crazy, but so hard for me to say to non-Dooneys [or Gucci on occasion].  this bag kind of reminds me of an MK bag I saw the other day.
> 
> So, please MK lovers don't get mad at me for this one, but this lady had an MK, pretty sure it was the Hamilton bag, because ppl rant and rave about that bag on the general form and post pics, so I'm pretty sure that's what it was.  but anywyay, I was waiting at the Chinese buffet [pronounced buff-ette...and a very classy outing it is, I know] so the way their seats are, some are down low ["regular" seats] and some are up high [pub style] so I was sitting in the regular seat and a lady with an MK bag sat down in the "pub style" seat right next to me. so there I was, at eye level with her MK, and of course, always feeling Dooney is superior, I couldn't help but have a stare-down with her bag [I won of course...but sure everyone around me thought I was NUTS] and looking at it, the quality of material looked kind of cheapy, and not nice and high quality like Dooney bags.  I didn't touch it, although I really wanted to, but just to see how it felt.
> 
> So my question to the MK owners on the board. Do you feel as though the quality of your MK leathers compare to Dooney?


 
I have many designer leather bags including Coach, MK, Dooney, MBMJ, etc. and I feel that the quality of the leather on each of them is excellent, high quality leather.  I love and carry all of them and I do not feel that one is more superior in quality than the other.


----------



## cheidel

Carrying another non-Dooney favorite today:  Longchamp medium short handle Le Pliage in gunmetal with Laduree charm.


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> Carrying another non-Dooney favorite today:  Longchamp medium short handle Le Pliage in gunmetal with Laduree charm.



Hi C!

I love Longchamp bags! Your charm looks great on your bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Carrying another non-Dooney favorite today:  Longchamp medium short handle Le Pliage in gunmetal with Laduree charm.




Hi C! I love it and the monogram and charms look so pretty on it.


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> 
> I love Longchamp bags! Your charm looks great on your bag!


 


Twoboyz said:


> Hi C! I love it and the monogram and charms look so pretty on it.


 
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## TaterTots

cheidel said:


> Carrying another non-Dooney favorite today:  Longchamp medium short handle Le Pliage in gunmetal with Laduree charm.




Gorgeous Longchamp! And that charm is super cute.


----------



## gatorgirl07

This has nothing to do with bags, but I have to show you ladies.....


----------



## gatorgirl07

Top


----------



## gatorgirl07

Back


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> This has nothing to do with bags, but I have to show you ladies.....




Sexy! I love the zipper on the back.


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> IM,
> I have quite a few Michael by Michael Kors bags and I'd agree with the rest of the ladies. I think the quality of a Dooney is overall better but I still think they are good quality bags. I think something that cheapens the MK brand and it cause reactions like yours (to stay away) is that they make a lot of bags especially for the outlets and those are lower quality. Also, there are lots of MK fakes, and some of them are very close to the originals but only because of the bad quality in the finishes, like seams, you know they are not authentic bags, so that also will cause the same reaction. I don't buy my bags with the idea of them lasting forever (I won't so I don't care) but of course you want a bag that will last a decent amount of time, looks good and stays like new. I think the MK fit the bill for that use. The MKs and some of the coach bags in my collection fill the stylish part of me. Dooneys and Brahmins the more conservative!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have several MK bags in my collection, but there are only a couple of styles that I like. My preference is Selma, EW Hamilton, Hamilton Traveler and Jet Set Zip Top Tote.
> 
> Selma and EW Hamilton are both saffiano, so it compares to the Dooney Saffiano. Of the two, I prefer MK.
> 
> The Zip Top Totes I have are pvc except for one that is saffiano. I like them for times when I don't want to baby a bag.
> 
> The Hamilton Traveler is leather and feels totally different from any of my Dooney leather bags. The MK is a lighter weight. To compare my MK Hamilton Traveler to my Dooney Flo Satchel or Bristol Satchel is comparing apples and oranges in my mind.
> 
> And the leather of Dooney and MK  are both different from my Coach bags. I have Legacy and Madison Coach Bags and even those two styles are different.
> 
> I have a variety of bags and carry them all for different reasons. But the one common thread is that I like them all.
> 
> And that's good enough for me. &#128516;
> 
> And this is just one girl's viewpoint. &#128516;






dolllover said:


> Excellent post. I have a variety of bags as well including Dooney and I don't feel at all that they are superior to Kors or Caoch.





cheidel said:


> I have many designer leather bags including Coach, MK, Dooney, MBMJ, etc. and I feel that the quality of the leather on each of them is excellent, high quality leather.  I love and carry all of them and I do not feel that one is more superior in quality than the other.



Thanx ladies for the insight. I only have Flo's and Altos, and one Dillen Priscilla, which basically feels like flo, and then Gucci leather bags [which are also outstanding] so yeah, good point you brought up, the bag I saw could've been a knock-off.  But when I was in Macy's a few weeks ago, I checked out the MK section to try to figure out what all the rave was about, touched a few bags [can't even remember which ones] and quickly exited stage left. lolol I'm a Dooney girl tru to heart, and it may be a mental thing, the only non-Dooney bags I've carried in the last 10+ years has been Gucci [but would also Carry Celine and Hermes], so I guess buying a comparable brand just doesn't "feel" right, and I look for things to support my mental state lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

gatorgirl07 said:


> This has nothing to do with bags, but I have to show you ladies.....



wow, quite the boot! you must be where it's warm or are those on hold till it is lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Sexy! I love the zipper on the back.



Thanks


----------



## gatorgirl07

HesitantShopper said:


> wow, quite the boot! you must be where it's warm or are those on hold till it is lol



Nope.  I rocked these on valentines day with my hubby, and then out with the girls too.  I'm the kind of girl who wears flips most of the time though


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Yesterday was MK and today is Coach. 
View attachment 2900761

View attachment 2900762


----------



## HesitantShopper

gatorgirl07 said:


> Nope.  I rocked these on valentines day with my hubby, and then out with the girls too.  I'm the kind of girl who wears flips most of the time though



so your not warm? you'd bloody freeze to death here or have 'em stuffed with snow and ice lol

I love flips flops too but live in the wrong place....


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yesterday was MK and today is Coach.
> View attachment 2900761
> 
> View attachment 2900762



very nice! love the green.


----------



## gatorgirl07

HesitantShopper said:


> so your not warm? you'd bloody freeze to death here or have 'em stuffed with snow and ice lol
> 
> I love flips flops too but live in the wrong place....



Me too.  We have gotten snow here every day for the last few day.  My feet just never seem to get cold


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*GG*:  sharp shoes. 

  I can admire them,  but can't wear them or I'd fall over.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  that dark green MK is beautiful.


----------



## MaryBel

cheidel said:


> Carrying another non-Dooney favorite today:  Longchamp medium short handle Le Pliage in gunmetal with Laduree charm.


 
Love your bag and the monogram looks so pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> This has nothing to do with bags, but I have to show you ladies.....




Love the shoes GG!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yesterday was MK and today is Coach.
> View attachment 2900761
> 
> View attachment 2900762


 
Love them! Twins on both!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yesterday was MK and today is Coach.
> View attachment 2900761
> 
> View attachment 2900762




Nice non-Dooney days!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *GG*:  sharp shoes.
> 
> I can admire them,  but can't wear them or I'd fall over.




Lol!! I'm with you LJ. I wish I could wear them  for the little time I would remain standing, my feet would revolt!


----------



## HesitantShopper

gatorgirl07 said:


> Me too.  We have gotten snow here every day for the last few day.  My feet just never seem to get cold



We've had -40C someodd windchills as of late.. i seriously would prefer to hide in my tea..


----------



## Trudysmom

I used one of my Willis  bags today. I rode my bike a little and then we did a couple of errands. It is a gorgeous day.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Trudysmom said:


> I used one of my Willis  bags today. I rode my bike a little and then we did a couple of errands. It is a gorgeous day.



Oh, very pretty! Jealous you can bike ride lol great bike too! love the purple.


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> I used one of my Willis  bags today. I rode my bike a little and then we did a couple of errands. It is a gorgeous day.



I just want you to know how much i'm hating you right about now. lolol coming in here screaming sunshine while many of us are facing negative temps in the double digits [-33]


----------



## Trudysmom

I hope everyone has sunshine and warmer days soon. It is in the 60's today and that is perfect. I don't like hot weather, so fall, winter and spring are my favorite seasons.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I used one of my Willis  bags today. I rode my bike a little and then we did a couple of errands. It is a gorgeous day.




Cute picture and bag! I'm jealous of the bike ride too. . I had to take a picture of the temperature my car was reading this morning while driving to work. It was -6


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Cute picture and bag! I'm jealous of the bike ride too. . I had to take a picture of the temperature my car was reading this morning while driving to work. It was -6


Oh, that IS COLD!!!!


----------



## CatePNW

Trudysmom said:


> I used one of my Willis  bags today. I rode my bike a little and then we did a couple of errands. It is a gorgeous day.


Pretty as a piece of art!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Many of us are wishing for spring to arrive.... the sooner the better.   With this cold weather my heating bill is higher than the cost of a large Alto handbag.


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> I hope everyone has sunshine and warmer days soon. It is in the 60's today and that is perfect. I don't like hot weather, so fall, winter and spring are my favorite seasons.



thanx, please feel free to box some of that sunshine up and mail it to us. I'll take 60, heck, at this point I'll take 30 degrees [above zero that is]



Twoboyz said:


> Cute picture and bag! I'm jealous of the bike ride too. . I had to take a picture of the temperature my car was reading this morning while driving to work. It was -6


-19 was the actual temp [not wind chill  ]



lavenderjunkie said:


> Many of us are wishing for spring to arrive.... the sooner the better.   With this cold weather my heating bill is higher than the cost of a large Alto handbag.



I love this comparison...HILARIOUS [but sad at the same time since it's true  ]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  and I was talking full retail cost!  You know how I hate to pay full retail.... especially for heat.  At least with a handbag you get to use it over and over again for years.  With heat.... here today,  gone tomorrow.


----------



## gatorgirl07

immigratty said:


> I just want you to know how much i'm hating you right about now. lolol coming in here screaming sunshine while many of us are facing negative temps in the double digits [-33]



I guess I am lucky.  Our temp was only -8


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  and I was talking full retail cost!  You know how I hate to pay full retail.... especially for heat.  At least with a handbag you get to use it over and over again for years.  With heat.... here today,  gone tomorrow.



so sad, I know, we are neck and neck....it's official, I'm moving to Ecuador...I can't stand this cold...like seriously, whose bright idea was it to settle in a place with these insane temps? I'm surprised the world's entire population doesn't live btw the tropics of cancer and capricorn. anything beyond those is unreasonable. lol



gatorgirl07 said:


> I guess I am lucky.  Our temp was only -8



yes you are. what a sad state of affairs, where we live in areas where "lucky" is 40 degrees below popsicle status. smh


----------



## cheidel

TaterTots said:


> Gorgeous Longchamp! And that charm is super cute.


 


MaryBel said:


> Love your bag and the monogram looks so pretty!


 
Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> I used one of my Willis  bags today. I rode my bike a little and then we did a couple of errands. It is a gorgeous day.




Oh this is so sweet!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It was a MK weekend. On Saturday it was the Brown Mono Zip Top Tote, and Sunday was the Aqua Saff Zip Top Tote. 
View attachment 2905253

View attachment 2905254


----------



## Mrs. Q

Nebo said:


> To make up for it and the fact we are not taking a trip to the outlets, I got my first Brahmin pieces!
> 
> This is a large Duxbury in Coquette Vermeer, 40% off, 248$ with tax.
> I wanted a matching wallet, but they were sold out. Cocoa would go well with this, but since Im not a matchy person,for now tulip will do. Also 40% off, 60 $ w/tax.
> As a gift I got a tulip tassels  fob.
> 
> I used the ring to beef up the fob on the Duxbury.
> I love it!


I LOVE this bag! Brahmin is my second favorite and so far I have three. Trust me when I say that you will love it too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my Saffiano Prada Tote today. This is the BN1874 in Cammeo. I've had her for a couple of years now. I have other Prada bags but this one is by far my favorite P bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It was a MK weekend. On Saturday it was the Brown Mono Zip Top Tote, and Sunday was the Aqua Saff Zip Top Tote.
> View attachment 2905253
> 
> View attachment 2905254




Oh it was a fraternal twin weekend.  Nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Saffiano Prada Tote today. This is the BN1874 in Cammeo. I've had her for a couple of years now. I have other Prada bags but this one is by far my favorite P bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2905407




She's beautiful Glitter. I love he blushy color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Saffiano Prada Tote today. This is the BN1874 in Cammeo. I've had her for a couple of years now. I have other Prada bags but this one is by far my favorite P bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2905407



She's beautiful GP!

I don't know if I'll ever own one of these, but I love looking at the "What's In My Prada bag" videos on youtube.  Not only do I love the way this bag looks, I love what these ladies pull out of their bags.  (Fleur Deforce started me longing for an Anya Hindmarch bespoke two way journal!  )


----------



## seton

*Glitter* - ur Prada is such a classic. Classic color, too!

*Anya Hindmarch* - I like her quirky style but the few times Ive been inside her boutique, I found it cold. Also, charging her prices for products made in China and bags with vinyl lining is craycray.


----------



## RuedeNesle

seton said:


> *Glitter* - ur Prada is such a classic. Classic color, too!
> 
> *Anya Hindmarch* - I like her quirky style but the few times Ive been inside her boutique, I found it cold. Also, charging her prices for products made in China and bags with vinyl lining is craycray.



Hi Seton!

Thanks for the info on Anya Hindmarch.  I thought the price of the journal was craycray, but I loved the idea of it!


----------



## seton

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Seton!
> 
> Thanks for the info on Anya Hindmarch.  I thought the price of the journal was craycray, but I loved the idea of it!




try leatherology.com
they have leather items u can personalize.


----------



## RuedeNesle

seton said:


> try leatherology.com
> they have leather items u can personalize.



Going there now!

Thanks again!


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It was a MK weekend. On Saturday it was the Brown Mono Zip Top Tote, and Sunday was the Aqua Saff Zip Top Tote.
> View attachment 2905253
> 
> View attachment 2905254


Both are lovely, and that aqua is a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Saffiano Prada Tote today. This is the BN1874 in Cammeo. I've had her for a couple of years now. I have other Prada bags but this one is by far my favorite P bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2905407


A stunning bag!!!!!


----------



## all2joy

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my Saffiano Prada Tote today. This is the BN1874 in Cammeo. I've had her for a couple of years now. I have other Prada bags but this one is by far my favorite P bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2905407


I Love it! I will have to check Prada out!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> She's beautiful Glitter. I love he blushy color.





RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful GP!





seton said:


> *Glitter* - ur Prada is such a classic. Classic color, too!





cheidel said:


> A stunning bag!!!!!





all2joy said:


> I Love it! I will have to check Prada out!



Thank you everyone! I think the color is pretty and looks really good with cooler color tones. The hardware on her is especially pretty.

*@all2joy*: I'd suggest you check out the Prada forum (if you haven't done so yet) and do some research on Prada. I'd buy an older tote if you can find one. Although I have no complaints about my Prada bags (mine are from 2012), some tPF members have quality issues with Prada. I think CS in store is very good but don't know about it online.


----------



## all2joy

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you everyone! I think the color is pretty and looks really good with cooler color tones. The hardware on her is especially pretty.
> 
> *@all2joy*: I'd suggest you check out the Prada forum (if you haven't done so yet) and do some research on Prada. I'd buy an older tote if you can find one. Although I have no complaints about my Prada bags (mine are from 2012), some tPF members have quality issues with Prada. I think CS in store is very good but don't know about it online.


Thanks for Sharing, I will read the forum and see where it takes me, my first love is Dooney & Bourke!


----------



## Suzwhat

Nebo said:


> To make up for it and the fact we are not taking a trip to the outlets, I got my first Brahmin pieces!
> 
> This is a large Duxbury in Coquette Vermeer, 40% off, 248$ with tax.
> I wanted a matching wallet, but they were sold out. Cocoa would go well with this, but since Im not a matchy person,for now tulip will do. Also 40% off, 60 $ w/tax.
> As a gift I got a tulip tassels  fob.
> 
> I used the ring to beef up the fob on the Duxbury.
> I love it!



Love them!  I have never seen Brahmin on sale.  I need to get out more I guess!


----------



## CatePNW

I finally found something on Craigslist and it's a bag that has been on my wishlist in no particular color, but I really wanted the solid red a few months ago.  This was new with tags and still partially wrapped, and I can't wait to load her up and find something to wear that doesn't clash with it....LOL!

Coach Crosby Carryall in Zebra Crossgrain Leather for only $100


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Wearing my one and only Gucci. Love this med chocolate Sukey in the Guccissima leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I finally found something on Craigslist and it's a bag that has been on my wishlist in no particular color, but I really wanted the solid red a few months ago.  This was new with tags and still partially wrapped, and I can't wait to load her up and find something to wear that doesn't clash with it....LOL!
> 
> Coach Crosby Carryall in Zebra Crossgrain Leather for only $100
> 
> View attachment 2909024
> View attachment 2909025




It's beautiful Cate. I live Coach's Zebra. Great deal too!!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm taking a little departure today for my favorite Michael Kors bag. This is the Serena. I love the studs, the shape, and ease of carry. I don't love the PVC material. The hardware and leather are nice too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

CatePNW said:


> I finally found something on Craigslist and it's a bag that has been on my wishlist in no particular color, but I really wanted the solid red a few months ago.  This was new with tags and still partially wrapped, and I can't wait to load her up and find something to wear that doesn't clash with it....LOL!
> 
> Coach Crosby Carryall in Zebra Crossgrain Leather for only $100



I'm not a big fan of zebra patterns but this one is real pretty! Congrats on a great bag and great price!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> I'm taking a little departure today for my favorite Michael Kors bag. This is the Serena. I love the studs, the shape, and ease of carry. I don't love the PVC material. The hardware and leather are nice too.




Sometimes PVC can actually look pretty good when it's well-made and this bag certainly is a looker!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Sometimes PVC can actually look pretty good when it's well-made and this bag certainly is a looker!




Thanks Glitter! It's probably my flashiest/edgiest bags. Yeah, I'm pretty tame. Lol. I think I don't like the feel of the PVC. Maybe it will soften a bit. I hardly ever use this bag, but I think I might start.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Glitter! It's probably my flashiest/edgiest bags. Yeah, I'm pretty tame. Lol. I think I don't like the feel of the PVC. Maybe it will soften a bit. I hardly ever use this bag, but I think I might start.




I forgot you had this bag TB!! It's really nice. Love the studs. I think this is the one you purchased when you were in your "wild hair" stage. Lol. Enjoy her today! &#128512;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I forgot you had this bag TB!! It's really nice. Love the studs. I think this is the one you purchased when you were in your "wild hair" stage. Lol. Enjoy her today! &#128512;




Haha! You are right Pcan! Thank you


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> I finally found something on Craigslist and it's a bag that has been on my wishlist in no particular color, but I really wanted the solid red a few months ago.  This was new with tags and still partially wrapped, and I can't wait to load her up and find something to wear that doesn't clash with it....LOL!
> 
> Coach Crosby Carryall in Zebra Crossgrain Leather for only $100
> 
> View attachment 2909024
> View attachment 2909025


 
WOW, Awesome find Cate!
Congrats!


Once you start carrying it, you will see it goes with more than you think!


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wearing my one and only Gucci. Love this med chocolate Sukey in the Guccissima leather.


 
Love your Gucci!
I think your Guccissima is Bellissima!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm taking a little departure today for my favorite Michael Kors bag. This is the Serena. I love the studs, the shape, and ease of carry. I don't love the PVC material. The hardware and leather are nice too.
> 
> View attachment 2909180


 

I love your MK TB! Love the studs, so edgy! I had this one in my wish list but missed it!
It also reminds me of our Dooney greta hobos!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I love your MK TB! Love the studs, so edgy! I had this one in my wish list but missed it!
> It also reminds me of our Dooney greta hobos!



Thanks MaryBel! Yeah, I'm kind of regretting getting this one in brown instead of the vanilla, because this is so close to my Gretchen hobo. Back when I got this one I loved it so much i got both colors because I couldn't decide.  I ended up returning the vanilla. Oh well...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Glitter! It's probably my flashiest/edgiest bags. Yeah, I'm pretty tame. Lol. I think I don't like the feel of the PVC. Maybe it will soften a bit. I hardly ever use this bag, but I think I might start.



I would think it's easy care though? sometimes that is an advantage.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CatePNW said:


> I finally found something on Craigslist and it's a bag that has been on my wishlist in no particular color, but I really wanted the solid red a few months ago.  This was new with tags and still partially wrapped, and I can't wait to load her up and find something to wear that doesn't clash with it....LOL!
> 
> Coach Crosby Carryall in Zebra Crossgrain Leather for only $100
> 
> View attachment 2909024
> View attachment 2909025



very nice, i have seen this pattern in person, it's nicely done and i am not an animal print fan lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wearing my one and only Gucci. Love this med chocolate Sukey in the Guccissima leather.



Nice, great color too.


----------



## CatePNW

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wearing my one and only Gucci. Love this med chocolate Sukey in the Guccissima leather.


That chocolate color is awesome, such a classy bag!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> It's beautiful Cate. I live Coach's Zebra. Great deal too!!


Thanks, TB!  I want some red accessories for inside, like maybe that Coach hangtag pouch and a red fob for the bag.



Twoboyz said:


> I'm taking a little departure today for my favorite Michael Kors bag. This is the Serena. I love the studs, the shape, and ease of carry. I don't love the PVC material. The hardware and leather are nice too.
> 
> View attachment 2909180


That's cute, I like the print.  I really like the vanilla color too, just not sure I want to own a bag that color.



MaryBel said:


> WOW, Awesome find Cate!
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Once you start carrying it, you will see it goes with more than you think!


I hope so!  I don't want to put the bag away yet, I love looking at it, so I'm keeping it on my table for now.....LOL!



HesitantShopper said:


> very nice, i have seen this pattern in person, it's nicely done and i am not an animal print fan lol


Thanks.  I do like animal prints, don't go crazy with them, but I do have a scarf, a few sweaters and now this!  I agree that Coach did well with this one.


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> I would think it's easy care though? sometimes that is an advantage.




Yes that is a definite plus. I think I would have just preferred coated cotton. It feels a little more pliable than this PVC. I still love the bag.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

CatePNW said:


> I finally found something on Craigslist and it's a bag that has been on my wishlist in no particular color, but I really wanted the solid red a few months ago.  This was new with tags and still partially wrapped, and I can't wait to load her up and find something to wear that doesn't clash with it....LOL!
> 
> Coach Crosby Carryall in Zebra Crossgrain Leather for only $100
> 
> View attachment 2909024
> View attachment 2909025



Congrats on finding something on your wish list.   You got a great deal too!   Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wearing my one and only Gucci. Love this med chocolate Sukey in the Guccissima leather.




Love the shape and color of this bag.  It looks great on you.


----------



## elbgrl

CatePNW said:


> I finally found something on Craigslist and it's a bag that has been on my wishlist in no particular color, but I really wanted the solid red a few months ago.  This was new with tags and still partially wrapped, and I can't wait to load her up and find something to wear that doesn't clash with it....LOL!
> 
> Coach Crosby Carryall in Zebra Crossgrain Leather for only $100
> 
> View attachment 2909024
> View attachment 2909025


Lovely!


Glitter_pixie said:


> Wearing my one and only Gucci. Love this med chocolate Sukey in the Guccissima leather.


Love your Gucci!


Twoboyz said:


> I'm taking a little departure today for my favorite Michael Kors bag. This is the Serena. I love the studs, the shape, and ease of carry. I don't love the PVC material. The hardware and leather are nice too.
> 
> View attachment 2909180



Great looking bag TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Gucci!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking bag TB!




Thanks Rosie!


----------



## immigratty

The Chapter of my sorority is celebrating our 102nd Founders Day this month [even though our Founders day is in January].  Our colors are Crimson and Cream so I was considering wearing Gucci, [since I wear Dooney basically daily] and pulled out many of my Crimson [read: burgundy] and Cream [read: off-white] bags, and decided to take some pics since I generally keep them separate and in bags from my Dooneys [and I'm too lazy to unpack everything and take pics] this represents about 1/3 of my Gucci collection. 

Clockwise from top, two Stirrup Top Handle Bags, Lady Lock Tote, Boston Bag, and Duilio Horsebit Top Handle Bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> The Chapter of my sorority is celebrating our 102nd Founders Day this month [even though our Founders day is in January].  Our colors are Crimson and Cream so I was considering wearing Gucci, [since I wear Dooney basically daily] and pulled out many of my Crimson [read: burgundy] and Cream [read: off-white] bags, and decided to take some pics since I generally keep them separate and in bags from my Dooneys [and I'm too lazy to unpack everything and take pics] this represents about 1/3 of my Gucci collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwise from top, two Stirrup Top Handle Bags, Lady Lock Tote, Boston Bag, and Duilio Horsebit Top Handle Bag.




Very nice collection IM! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HesitantShopper

immigratty said:


> The Chapter of my sorority is celebrating our 102nd Founders Day this month [even though our Founders day is in January].  Our colors are Crimson and Cream so I was considering wearing Gucci, [since I wear Dooney basically daily] and pulled out many of my Crimson [read: burgundy] and Cream [read: off-white] bags, and decided to take some pics since I generally keep them separate and in bags from my Dooneys [and I'm too lazy to unpack everything and take pics] this represents about 1/3 of my Gucci collection.
> 
> Clockwise from top, two Stirrup Top Handle Bags, Lady Lock Tote, Boston Bag, and Duilio Horsebit Top Handle Bag.



Nice collection.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice collection IM! Thanks for sharing.





HesitantShopper said:


> Nice collection.



Thanx ladies, I'll eventually get around to posting the rest of my Gucci bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> The Chapter of my sorority is celebrating our 102nd Founders Day this month [even though our Founders day is in January].  Our colors are Crimson and Cream so I was considering wearing Gucci, [since I wear Dooney basically daily] and pulled out many of my Crimson [read: burgundy] and Cream [read: off-white] bags, and decided to take some pics since I generally keep them separate and in bags from my Dooneys [and I'm too lazy to unpack everything and take pics] this represents about 1/3 of my Gucci collection.
> 
> Clockwise from top, two Stirrup Top Handle Bags, Lady Lock Tote, Boston Bag, and Duilio Horsebit Top Handle Bag.



Hi I!

This is a third of your Gucci collection? I'm loving what I see so far!

Hopefully you'll have time to post pics of the rest of your collection one day!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> The Chapter of my sorority is celebrating our 102nd Founders Day this month [even though our Founders day is in January].  Our colors are Crimson and Cream so I was considering wearing Gucci, [since I wear Dooney basically daily] and pulled out many of my Crimson [read: burgundy] and Cream [read: off-white] bags, and decided to take some pics since I generally keep them separate and in bags from my Dooneys [and I'm too lazy to unpack everything and take pics] this represents about 1/3 of my Gucci collection.
> 
> Clockwise from top, two Stirrup Top Handle Bags, Lady Lock Tote, Boston Bag, and Duilio Horsebit Top Handle Bag.


 
WOW, love them all!
I'd vote for you taking one of the stirrup bags, I think the wine one would be the one to take!


Can't wait to see the rest of your collection!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Oh it was a fraternal twin weekend.  Nice!


 


cheidel said:


> Both are lovely, and that aqua is a gorgeous color!!!


 


Thank you both!! Sorry for the lateness of my reply - I haven't been on tpf at all lately, and have a lot of catching up to do.  Just a lot going on and work and at home, and haven't felt like surfing and posting.  


Hopefully I'll catch up soon. I've missed seeing what lovely bags have been going out and about. 


So many gorgeous bags being posted lately - love them all!


----------



## MaryBel

Got my goodies from last week's Dillard's sale. No Dooneys but other goodies.


MK Dillon croco embossed in red
Coach ranger in metallic red
And a pair of glittery uggs


----------



## MaryBel

And more goodies
Coach rhyder in Mink
Brahmin Chelsea in cocoa. Love it has lots of compartments
Coach jewel flap page
Coach jewel mini


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> And more goodies
> Coach rhyder in Mink
> Brahmin Chelsea in cocoa. Love it has lots of compartments
> Coach jewel flap page
> Coach jewel mini




The Coach Rhyder satchel is currently my most lusted for bag right now!  I'm afraid she's going to be too heavy to carry when I do a lot of walking.  What do you think?

And I love almost all Brahmin bags, but I'm really loving Chelsea!  The jewel flap and mini bags are so cute!

Congrats on your latest goodies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Got my goodies from last week's Dillard's sale. No Dooneys but other goodies.
> 
> 
> MK Dillon croco embossed in red
> Coach ranger in metallic red
> And a pair of glittery uggs



I missed this post! 

 I LOVE your MK Dillon!

Congrats on the ranger and uggs too!


----------



## Trudysmom

Really pretty bags and Uggs!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> The Coach Rhyder satchel is currently my most lusted for bag right now!  I'm afraid she's going to be too heavy to carry when I do a lot of walking.  What do you think?
> 
> And I love almost all Brahmin bags, but I'm really loving Chelsea!  The jewel flap and mini bags are so cute!
> 
> Congrats on your latest goodies!




I don't think so, it is pretty light weight. The leather is not very thick so it's not heavy and this one is the medium size, which is the size I think would work for you. The smaller one (rhyder 24) is way too small.



RuedeNesle said:


> I missed this post!
> 
> I LOVE your MK Dillon!
> 
> Congrats on the ranger and uggs too!


 
Thanks GF! I knew you would love this bag! It seems that I'm in a red phase, but I think I'm done with red, nothing red in my radar anymore!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Really pretty bags and Uggs!


 


Thanks TM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I don't think so, it is pretty light weight. The leather is not very thick *so it's not heavy and this one is the medium size, which is the size I think would work for you. *The smaller one (rhyder 24) is way too small.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GF! I knew you would love this bag! It seems that I'm in a red phase, *but I think I'm done with red, nothing red in my radar anymore*!



Thanks!  I'll have to check her out!


(Said like Fred Sanford, with hand on heart)  "This is the big one! Elizabeth I'm comin' to join you!"


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!  I'll have to check her out!
> 
> 
> (Said like Fred Sanford, with hand on heart)  "This is the big one! Elizabeth I'm comin' to join you!"


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> WOW, love them all!
> I'd vote for you taking one of the stirrup bags, I think the wine one would be the one to take!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the rest of your collection!



thx Marybel, I do love the stirrups, they are def my fave [especially the burgundy one] but the lady lock tote won out [mostly because I did the stirrup on VDay] she is so sleek and sophisticated. My photo doesn't do her justice. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I!
> 
> This is a third of your Gucci collection? I'm loving what I see so far!
> 
> Hopefully you'll have time to post pics of the rest of your collection one day!



Thanx so much ladies. since I joined [and probably even before] I've been saying I'm going to take "family photos" of all of my collections [Gucci--not really enough to divide it up, Alto, Flo, Quilted siggy, Bubble, coated canvas, etc.] and I've just been too lazy. It's especially hard during the school year, I'll probably get a chance to do it in the summer [when I'm only working about 20 hours / week...so no excuses] so stay tuned


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got my goodies from last week's Dillard's sale. No Dooneys but other goodies.
> 
> 
> MK Dillon croco embossed in red
> Coach ranger in metallic red
> And a pair of glittery uggs





MaryBel said:


> And more goodies
> Coach rhyder in Mink
> Brahmin Chelsea in cocoa. Love it has lots of compartments
> Coach jewel flap page
> Coach jewel mini



MaryBel, you are on a roll...still! My goodness...gorgeous bags. I love the sparkly Uggs too.  Those look like the ones in Mrs. Q's video this week.  They are so sparkly! So pretty. Congrats on all these great beauties.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> MaryBel, you are on a roll...still! My goodness...gorgeous bags. I love the sparkly Uggs too.  Those look like the ones in Mrs. Q's video this week.  They are so sparkly! So pretty. Congrats on all these great beauties.




Thanks TB! Very happy with all of these, especially the floral page.
Who's Mrs. Q ?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB! Very happy with all of these, especially the floral page.
> Who's Mrs. Q ?




Mrs. Q is a Dooneynista on YouTube and on here as well. Her videos are great  Her most recent video is of her new Ugg boots like yours.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Mrs. Q is a Dooneynista on YouTube and on here as well. Her videos are great  Her most recent video is of her new Ugg boots like yours.


 
I found her! 
Yep, we got the same boots!


----------



## TaterTots

Everything is just gorgeous RN!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I found her!
> Yep, we got the same boots!




Love those boots!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Got my goodies from last week's Dillard's sale. No Dooneys but other goodies.
> 
> 
> MK Dillon croco embossed in red
> Coach ranger in metallic red
> And a pair of glittery uggs





MaryBel said:


> And more goodies
> Coach rhyder in Mink
> Brahmin Chelsea in cocoa. Love it has lots of compartments
> Coach jewel flap page
> Coach jewel mini



Love all your goodies MaryBel, but that Brahmin, Wow!  I do love me a Brahmin, and I need another!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Love those boots!


 
Thanks TB!
They were a last minute addition but I'm glad I ordered them.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Love all your goodies MaryBel, but that Brahmin, Wow!  I do love me a Brahmin, and I need another!


 
Thanks Rosie!
The Brahmin is really pretty! Love the organization and the way the color changes in it.


----------



## duckiesforme

MaryBel said:


> And more goodies
> Coach rhyder in Mink
> Brahmin Chelsea in cocoa. Love it has lots of compartments
> Coach jewel flap page
> Coach jewel mini



I love the Brahmin, I've been stuck in Brahmin land lately. I wish I could post pictures.


----------



## MaryBel

duckiesforme said:


> I love the Brahmin, I've been stuck in Brahmin land lately. I wish I could post pictures.


 
Thanks Duckies!
I love Brahmin! They have gorgeous bags!


----------



## MaryBel

My yellow MK drawstring finally arrived and she's gorgeous.


MK Jules drawstring bag in Sun


----------



## MaryBel

But before Sunny was here, I did a quick run to the outlet and got some goodies! I tried to be good but at the end ended up with 2 unplanned buys.

Coach camo cooper satchel. I don't know why but this bag always caught my attention. It was 50/20, so I decided to get it. I also got this pony scarf to use with my mink rhyder. 


They had a lot of the neon stuff but decided just to get a little bit and got 2 fobs. 
On the way out a bag caught my attention but I ignored it and went to Dooney. After I was done at Dooney, couldn't stop thinking about it so I went back to coach and got this small gold phoebe. It was 50% off.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My yellow MK drawstring finally arrived and she's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> MK Jules drawstring bag in Sun



Hey MB!

Jules is beautiful!  She is a burst of sunshine!  I'm so happy she finally arrived safe and sound.

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> But before Sunny was here, I did a quick run to the outlet and got some goodies! I tried to be good but at the end ended up with 2 unplanned buys.
> 
> Coach camo cooper satchel. I don't know why but this bag always caught my attention. It was 50/20, so I decided to get it. I also got this pony scarf to use with my mink rhyder.
> 
> 
> They had a lot of the neon stuff but decided just to get a little bit and got 2 fobs.
> On the way out a bag caught my attention but I ignored it and went to Dooney. After I was done at Dooney, couldn't stop thinking about it so I went back to coach and got this small gold phoebe. It was 50% off.




I can't keep up with you! 

I like that the camo satchel has a zip top and the leather trim on the sides at the bottom.  I can see why it always caught your attention.  The scarf will be great with your rhyder satchel. And I love the fobs.  Don't you hate when a bag haunts you? At least you went back and got Phoebe before she kept you up at night.   She's a beauty!

Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It looks like I can post pics from my phone again without needing Wi-Fi, yay!

I did a little bit of lunch time power shopping at Belk recently and brought home two lovely MK bags at 40% off each.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2918802

View attachment 2918804


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It looks like I can post pics from my phone again without needing Wi-Fi, yay!
> 
> I did a little bit of lunch time power shopping at Belk recently and brought home two lovely MK bags at 40% off each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918802
> 
> View attachment 2918804



You and MaryBel really know how to power shop! Those are the most delicious looking lunch take out items! 

 Beautiful! (Especially the red croco!) Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> Jules is beautiful! * She is a burst of sunshine!*  I'm so happy she finally arrived safe and sound.
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks GF! 
She really is! I can't wait to carry her, but she will have to wait her turn. All ready for next week is my Dillen pocket sac in Kelly green!



RuedeNesle said:


> I can't keep up with you!
> 
> I like that the camo satchel has a zip top and the leather trim on the sides at the bottom.  I can see why it always caught your attention.  The scarf will be great with your rhyder satchel. And I love the fobs.  Don't you hate when a bag haunts you? At least you went back and got Phoebe before she kept you up at night.   She's a beauty!
> 
> Congrats!




You are too funny  
Thanks!
I think that what I like about the camo satchel is that looks like camo but they are flowers, and it's so lightweight.


Yes, I didn't buy the scarf thinking of the rhyder, which is silly since I was carrying her, and btw, this bag will totally work for you, yesterday when I was loading it, I noticed she really doesn't weight anything. I think the heaviest part of it is the handles, the bag itself weights practically nothing, but anyway, I saw the scarf and liked the print and only until I got it out here I realized the color went with rhyder.


The fobs are bright, they don't look like that but they are neon. I think they give a nice pop of color. 


Gold phoebe has  haunted me for a long time. I was close to buy it one time but since it never went more than 50%, she stayed there. Today it was still just 50%, but the ones they had today were FP bags, whereas the ones before were MFF bags, so since I found one with the leather in the condition I liked (some others were too pebbled), decided to get it.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It looks like I can post pics from my phone again without needing Wi-Fi, yay!
> 
> I did a little bit of lunch time power shopping at Belk recently and brought home two lovely MK bags at 40% off each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918802
> 
> View attachment 2918804


 
Yay, Congrats! 
Twins on black Hamilton and almost twins on the Dillon (I got the bigger one)!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> You and MaryBel really know how to power shop! Those are the most delicious looking lunch take out items!
> 
> Beautiful! (Especially the red croco!) Congrats!




Of course, we are twins!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My yellow MK drawstring finally arrived and she's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> MK Jules drawstring bag in Sun







MaryBel said:


> But before Sunny was here, I did a quick run to the outlet and got some goodies! I tried to be good but at the end ended up with 2 unplanned buys.
> 
> Coach camo cooper satchel. I don't know why but this bag always caught my attention. It was 50/20, so I decided to get it. I also got this pony scarf to use with my mink rhyder.
> 
> 
> They had a lot of the neon stuff but decided just to get a little bit and got 2 fobs.
> On the way out a bag caught my attention but I ignored it and went to Dooney. After I was done at Dooney, couldn't stop thinking about it so I went back to coach and got this small gold phoebe. It was 50% off.




MaryBel, all are beautiful! That sunny bag is a ray of sunshine and your coach goodies are all so pretty. You did good once again  

I'm so excited, I figured out how to multi quote on my iPad!! Woohoo!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It looks like I can post pics from my phone again without needing Wi-Fi, yay!
> 
> I did a little bit of lunch time power shopping at Belk recently and brought home two lovely MK bags at 40% off each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918802
> 
> View attachment 2918804




That's my kind of lunch!! Beautiful finds NAC!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It looks like I can post pics from my phone again without needing Wi-Fi, yay!
> 
> I did a little bit of lunch time power shopping at Belk recently and brought home two lovely MK bags at 40% off each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918802
> 
> View attachment 2918804




Lovely MK purchases!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  your Sun drawstring is beautiful.  The leather looks amazing in the photo.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> MaryBel, all are beautiful! That sunny bag is a ray of sunshine and your coach goodies are all so pretty. You did good once again
> 
> I'm so excited, I figured out how to multi quote on my iPad!! Woohoo!




Thanks GF!
It really is, I think the sunny weather has me in the mood for some yellow! And love the coach goodies! Now I have to be good and avoid the outlet.


Congrats on multi quoting from the ipad!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  your Sun drawstring is beautiful.  The leather looks amazing in the photo.


 
Thanks LJ!
It is really nice. That's what caught my attention. I saw it one time before at Macy's and the color called me and once I touched it, I knew I wanted it. Feels really good on the shoulder too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK NS Hamilton on Luggage out shopping today. 
View attachment 2920038

View attachment 2920039


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK NS Hamilton on Luggage out shopping today.
> View attachment 2920038
> 
> View attachment 2920039



Beautiful on you NAC. Have fun.


----------



## duckiesforme

I





MaryBel said:


> Thanks Duckies!
> I love Brahmin! They have gorgeous bags!



I have the bristol hobo that is a Macys exclusive, could you tell me if the hobos become slouchy over time or do the stay structured? I want it to stay structured so if they lose their structure over time I may return it. I don't like floppy handbags, they didn't use to bother me but now that I'm older they do.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK NS Hamilton on Luggage out shopping today.
> View attachment 2920038
> 
> View attachment 2920039



Hi NAC!

I hope you had a fun shopping day!  Your Hamilton is beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

duckiesforme said:


> I
> 
> I have the bristol hobo that is a Macys exclusive, could you tell me if the hobos become slouchy over time or do the stay structured? I want it to stay structured so if they lose their structure over time I may return it. I don't like floppy handbags, they didn't use to bother me but now that I'm older they do.




Brahmin bags become a bit softer with use but not enough to make them change their shape. If the bag is structured, it will stay structured. I have some hobos that are not even that structured and they have stayed in the same shape as when I got them!


The Bristol hobo is really pretty. What color did you get?


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Brahmin bags become a bit softer with use but not enough to make them change their shape. If the bag is structured, it will stay structured. I have some hobos that are not even that structured and they have stayed in the same shape as when I got them!
> 
> 
> The Bristol hobo is really pretty. What color did you get?



Hey, MB, did you see that the Coach Dragonfly fobs are showing up at outlets?  Just wondered if you could let me know if they ever show up in Seattle.  Not that I'll get up there soon, but you just never know!  I really want one of them.


----------



## duckiesforme

MaryBel said:


> Brahmin bags become a bit softer with use but not enough to make them change their shape. If the bag is structured, it will stay structured. I have some hobos that are not even that structured and they have stayed in the same shape as when I got them!
> 
> 
> The Bristol hobo is really pretty. What color did you get?



thank you for replying. I have the Bristol in pecan.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Hey, MB, did you see that the Coach Dragonfly fobs are showing up at outlets?  Just wondered if you could let me know if they ever show up in Seattle.  Not that I'll get up there soon, but you just never know!  I really want one of them.


 
Hey Cate,
Yes, I saw in one of the threads that a couple of people find them.
I was just there on Friday and they did not have them, but if I see them I'll let you know.


----------



## MaryBel

duckiesforme said:


> thank you for replying. I have the Bristol in pecan.


 
Oh, gorgeous choice! I think the pecan is one of the most gorgeous colors in Brahmin.


----------



## all2joy

I was in Belks, the following caught my eye;

Click on the link:
http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/alljoy/slideshow/Belks


----------



## HesitantShopper

all2joy said:


> I was in Belks, the following caught my eye;
> 
> Click on the link:
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/alljoy/slideshow/Belks



Quite the range there.. seen MK's before...


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> But before Sunny was here, I did a quick run to the outlet and got some goodies! I tried to be good but at the end ended up with 2 unplanned buys.
> 
> Coach camo cooper satchel. I don't know why but this bag always caught my attention. It was 50/20, so I decided to get it. I also got this pony scarf to use with my mink rhyder.
> 
> 
> They had a lot of the neon stuff but decided just to get a little bit and got 2 fobs.
> On the way out a bag caught my attention but I ignored it and went to Dooney. After I was done at Dooney, couldn't stop thinking about it so I went back to coach and got this small gold phoebe. It was 50% off.



wow, i have never seen that Coach before... lovely! and even though I am no fan of yellow it suits the MK bag. My daughter bought one of the neon bag, a small satchel it's bright, definitely can find her lol


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> I was in Belks, the following caught my eye;
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the link:
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/alljoy/slideshow/Belks




Nice slide show a2j. I love the Brahmins.  lots of pretty colors.


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Nice slide show a2j. I love the Brahmins.  lots of pretty colors.



Thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks for the new pics.   Love the Brahmin leathers and colors.  Some of those bags look very big.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Here's my favorite. I switched into it the other day because I'm going on vacation this week and this is my go to bag. The Brahmin Cleo.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Here's my favorite. I switched into it the other day because I'm going on vacation this week and this is my go to bag. The Brahmin Cleo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2931394




It's beautiful and looks like it had a lot of great organization. Have a great vacation!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]Happy St. Patricks Day!![emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]

Carrying my Coach (Yes, Coach [emoji16]) Mini Skinny Embossed Textured Leather ID/Key Holder in Saddle. I love this thing. I only wish Dooney made something like this.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]Happy St. Patricks Day!![emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> Carrying my Coach (Yes, Coach [emoji16]) Mini Skinny Embossed Textured Leather ID/Key Holder in Saddle. I love this thing. I only wish Dooney made something like this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2931472




Happy St Patrick's Day [emoji256]
Love the little pouch and your nails! Very nice and festive.


----------



## MaryBel

HesitantShopper said:


> wow, i have never seen that Coach before... lovely! and even though I am no fan of yellow it suits the MK bag. My daughter bought one of the neon bag, a small satchel it's bright, definitely can find her lol


 
Thanks!
It seems they did not make a lot of styles in this print, I think I have only seen this style.


I agree, this MK looks very pretty in yellow. I saw the dark pink one and did not look as good as the yellow.


I know what you mean, those neons are bright!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]Happy St. Patricks Day!![emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> Carrying my Coach (Yes, Coach [emoji16]) Mini Skinny Embossed Textured Leather ID/Key Holder in Saddle. I love this thing. I only wish Dooney made something like this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2931472


 
Happy St. Patricks day GF!
Love your coach skinny and love your nails!


----------



## MaryBel

I just changed bags so my friend Siu Mom (RN) can see Joan again.


So here she is, MK Joan satchel in black.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just in time for St Patrick's Day 
View attachment 2931719


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just in time for St Patrick's Day
> View attachment 2931719


 
Love the green!


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]Happy St. Patricks Day!![emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> Carrying my Coach (Yes, Coach [emoji16]) Mini Skinny Embossed Textured Leather ID/Key Holder in Saddle. I love this thing. I only wish Dooney made something like this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2931472




ur nails look awesome, GF! 







MaryBel said:


> I just changed bags so my friend Siu Mom (RN) can see Joan again.
> 
> 
> So here she is, MK Joan satchel in black.




love that DB fob


----------



## MaryBel

seton said:


> love that DB fob




Thanks!
I love it too, form the outlet a few years ago!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks girlfriends for the comments on my Coach Skinny and nails! The color was out of my element but hey.... Gotta be in the spirit.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I just changed bags so my friend Siu Mom (RN) can see Joan again.
> 
> 
> So here she is, MK Joan satchel in black.




She's so cute with the pop St Pattys Day green!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just in time for St Patrick's Day
> View attachment 2931719




Wow, that bag aught to bring you some luck! Beautiful! [emoji172]


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Here's my favorite. I switched into it the other day because I'm going on vacation this week and this is my go to bag. The Brahmin Cleo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2931394



Cleo looks like a great go to vacation bag.  She's beautiful!

I hope you have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

RuedeNesle said:


> Cleo looks like a great go to vacation bag.  She's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful vacation!




Thank you!! I'm excited. I'm heading to Disney world for a few days with some friends. I have to stay away from the Disnty bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I just changed bags so my friend Siu Mom (RN) can see Joan again.
> 
> 
> So here she is, MK Joan satchel in black.



 

Thanks MB! 

Backstory: MB bought Joan in 2011. Her pics on the QVC forum started me obsessing about one in red.  I found one, loved her, but made the mistake of selling her on ebay at the end of 2012. (Temporary Insanity!)  During my search for the "perfect" satchel recently I found a red Joan on ebay last weekend and realized how much I missed her so I bought her again!  When I told MB about it she said it made her think of switching into hers.  I asked her to post hers if she did so I could stare at her until mine arrives! 

I'll post pics of mine when she arrives.  EDD is this Friday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just in time for St Patrick's Day
> View attachment 2931719



She's beautiful NAC!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks MB!
> 
> 
> 
> Backstory: MB bought Joan in 2011. Her pics on the QVC forum started me obsessing about one in red.  I found one, loved her, but made the mistake of selling her on ebay at the end of 2012. (Temporary Insanity!)  During my search for the "perfect" satchel recently I found a red Joan on ebay last weekend and realized how much I missed her so I bought her again!  When I told MB about it she said it made her think of switching into hers.  I asked her to post hers if she did so I could stare at her until mine arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of mine when she arrives.  EDD is this Friday!




Yay!! I'm glad you and Joan get to meet again. I can't wait to see her in red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!! I'm glad you and Joan get to meet again. I can't wait to see her in red.



Thanks TB!

I keep checking the tracking status every couple of hours as if it changes that quickly!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> She's so cute with the pop St Pattys Day green!




Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks MB!
> 
> Backstory: MB bought Joan in 2011. Her pics on the QVC forum started me obsessing about one in red.  I found one, loved her, but made the mistake of selling her on ebay at the end of 2012. (Temporary Insanity!)  During my search for the "perfect" satchel recently I found a red Joan on ebay last weekend and realized how much I missed her so I bought her again!  When I told MB about it she said it made her think of switching into hers.  I asked her to post hers if she did so I could stare at her until mine arrives!
> 
> I'll post pics of mine when she arrives.  EDD is this Friday!


 
Can't wait to see her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Can't wait to see her!



I can't either! I hope she looks as good as she does in the pics!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Thank you!! I'm excited. I'm heading to Disney world for a few days with some friends. I have to stay away from the Disnty bags.



That sounds like a fun trip! Post pics of your Disney bag when you get it.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

RuedeNesle said:


> That sounds like a fun trip! Post pics of your Disney bag when you get it.




Don't say that!! I'm going to try and be good. Try being the key word...


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Don't say that!! I'm going to try and be good. *Try being the key word*...



  I'm pulling for you, but we're not the strongest group of ladies when it comes to saying no to the temptation of a new bag! :devil:


----------



## CoffeeBean330

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm pulling for you, but we're not the strongest group of ladies when it comes to saying no to the temptation of a new bag! :devil:


One of my friends suggested an intervention. Everyone has a hobby. Ours is buying new bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoffeeBean330 said:


> One of my friends suggested an intervention. Everyone has a hobby. Ours is buying new bags.



That's right!


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Thank you!! I'm excited. I'm heading to Disney world for a few days with some friends. I have to stay away from the Disnty bags.



Have fun! I agree, please post your Disney bag when you get it. :giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm pulling for you, but we're not the strongest group of ladies when it comes to saying no to the temptation of a new bag! :devil:



Ditto


----------



## RuedeNesle

Joan's back home!

MK Joan Satchel (designed for, and named after Michael's mother Joan.) She is in great condition!  I only carried her to Jamba Juice, but that was enough to remember how much I love carrying her! 

I'll carry my Venus coin case in the outside zipper pocket. The pic of the inside looks like I have her stuffed but there's a lot more room.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Joan's back home!
> 
> MK Joan Satchel (designed for, and named after Michael's mother Joan.) She is in great condition!  I only carried her to Jamba Juice, but that was enough to remember how much I love carrying her!
> 
> I'll carry my Venus coin case in the outside zipper pocket. The pic of the inside looks like I have her stuffed but there's a lot more room.




Yay! She's back! Congrats GF!
She's so gorgeous in red! 
So now, don't sell this one, ok?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Yay! She's back! Congrats GF!
> She's so gorgeous in red!
> So now, don't sell this one, ok?




Thanks MB! I've had so much fun carrying her this morning!

 I promise I won't sell this one!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Joan's back home!
> 
> MK Joan Satchel (designed for, and named after Michael's mother Joan.) She is in great condition!  I only carried her to Jamba Juice, but that was enough to remember how much I love carrying her!
> 
> I'll carry my Venus coin case in the outside zipper pocket. The pic of the inside looks like I have her stuffed but there's a lot more room.



Hi RN, she's lovely!  I can see why you missed her.  Such a lovely shade of red.  Enjoy her!


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> Joan's back home!
> 
> MK Joan Satchel (designed for, and named after Michael's mother Joan.) She is in great condition!  I only carried her to Jamba Juice, but that was enough to remember how much I love carrying her!
> 
> I'll carry my Venus coin case in the outside zipper pocket. The pic of the inside looks like I have her stuffed but there's a lot more room.



Very pretty, she looks nice and soft!  It would be funny if you bought back the bag you sold!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Joan's back home!
> 
> 
> 
> MK Joan Satchel (designed for, and named after Michael's mother Joan.) She is in great condition!  I only carried her to Jamba Juice, but that was enough to remember how much I love carrying her!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll carry my Venus coin case in the outside zipper pocket. The pic of the inside looks like I have her stuffed but there's a lot more room.




Reunited and it feels so good...... she's so pretty and soft looking. I love the meaning behind her name. Thanks for sharing that little tidbit. I'm so glad you two are together again.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Hi RN, she's lovely!  I can see why you missed her.  Such a lovely shade of red.  Enjoy her!



Hi Rosie!

Thanks very much! I was a new Seller and I got caught up in the high of others buying my handbags.   As soon as I listed her I regretted it.  I wasn't going to re-list her if she didn't sell, but she was listed as a BIN and someone bought her the day I listed her!




CatePNW said:


> Very pretty, she looks nice and soft! * It would be funny if you bought back the bag you sold*!


 
Hi Cate!

Thanks a lot! She is very soft.  

  When I was inspecting her I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> *Reunited and it feels so good...... *she's so pretty and soft looking. I love the meaning behind her name. Thanks for sharing that little tidbit. I'm so glad you two are together again.



Hi TB!

I'm going to be singing that song all night! (I'm singing it now! ) 

Thanks very much! I've been in a "structured satchel phase" but I love the softness of Joan, even if she isn't structured.

You're welcome for the info! Attached is something I read about the bag:


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Coach WIllis bags today, then took a picture of it on one of my bikes and then rode a bit. Now both of my bikes have a picture with a WIllis.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be singing that song all night! (I'm singing it now! )
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much! I've been in a "structured satchel phase" but I love the softness of Joan, even if she isn't structured.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome for the info! Attached is something I read about the bag:




Thanks RN! I love seeing the picture. Funny, but after I typed that post the song was in my head and I couldn't get it out. Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach WIllis bags today, then took a picture of it on one of my bikes and then rode a bit. Now both of my bikes have a picture with a WIllis.




So cute! Love the color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach WIllis bags today, then took a picture of it on one of my bikes and then rode a bit. Now both of my bikes have a picture with a WIllis.




So cute TM... She looks great on you. I love the bike pose.


----------



## cbarber1123

My Michael kors large chili Colette. I love this bag&#128571;&#128571;&#128571;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cbarber1123 said:


> My Michael kors large chili Colette. I love this bag[emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]




Sooo pretty! That color is gorgeous...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! I love seeing the picture. Funny, but after I typed that post the song was in my head and I couldn't get it out. Lol!



You're welcome TB! 

  Yeah, I'm never going to be able to hear that song again without thinking of you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

cbarber1123 said:


> My Michael kors large chili Colette. I love this bag&#128571;&#128571;&#128571;



Colette is beautiful! I love the style and the color!


----------



## cbarber1123

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo pretty! That color is gorgeous...



Thank you


----------



## cbarber1123

RuedeNesle said:


> Colette is beautiful! I love the style and the color!



Thank you


----------



## tristaeliseh

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]Happy St. Patricks Day!![emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> Carrying my Coach (Yes, Coach [emoji16]) Mini Skinny Embossed Textured Leather ID/Key Holder in Saddle. I love this thing. I only wish Dooney made something like this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2931472


Gotta love Coach! I love your nails, too.


----------



## Twoboyz

cbarber1123 said:


> My Michael kors large chili Colette. I love this bag[emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]




That's beautiful! I love the contrast of the black edging. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> You're welcome TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm never going to be able to hear that song again without thinking of you!




Rotflmao! [emoji23]


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach WIllis bags today, then took a picture of it on one of my bikes and then rode a bit. Now both of my bikes have a picture with a WIllis.


 

Love your Willis TM!
Being a blue lover this color combination is my favorite. I got the bucket bag, the rambler and a duffle in this color combo. Every time I see the Willis, makes me want one too!


Love your bike too!


----------



## MaryBel

cbarber1123 said:


> My Michael kors large chili Colette. I love this bag&#128571;&#128571;&#128571;


 
This bag is just gorgeous! I think the color makes it even more gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

Switched into this beauty last night to go to Cirque Du Soleil Kurious! This bag is something that I normally wouldn't be interested in because of the size but I loved it!
It was perfect because it laid perfectly flat on my lap while watching the show.


Need to change into a different bag since it's raining...not looking very spring like around here, hopefully the sun will come back soon!


----------



## Twoboyz

It's pretty MB! Love the textures. Oh how fun! A night on the town taking in a show. I hope you had fun and the sun comes out for you soon. [emoji274]


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> It's pretty MB! Love the textures. Oh how fun! A night on the town taking in a show. I hope you had fun and the sun comes out for you soon. [emoji274]


 
Thanks TB!
I love this bag so much I ended up getting it in all black too with gold hw, so I have 4 of them, 2 blacks, one red and one tortoise patent.


It was really nice, I love those shows, I've seen a few on TV and I love them, but seeing them live is something else. DH got really nice seats so we were really close to the stage, which is fun because you can see their face expressions, especially for the clowns, since they don't say much, is mostly what they do and the face expressions. Even DS had lots of fun with the clowns. The rest was really interesting for him since he likes anything that involves doing some kind of flip or jumps since he loves doing that.


The only bad thing was that I wore really high heels (since I figured I was going to be seated all the time) but never thought that it was going to be a long walk from the parking to the entrance. My feet were killing me. That would teach me to better think when to wear 5" heels. Was looking at my feet this morning and got 3 blisters. ouch.


I want some sun, not much. I'll even settle for no sun but no rain either!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB!
> I love this bag so much I ended up getting it in all black too with gold hw, so I have 4 of them, 2 blacks, one red and one tortoise patent.
> 
> 
> It was really nice, I love those shows, I've seen a few on TV and I love them, but seeing them live is something else. DH got really nice seats so we were really close to the stage, which is fun because you can see their face expressions, especially for the clowns, since they don't say much, is mostly what they do and the face expressions. Even DS had lots of fun with the clowns. The rest was really interesting for him since he likes anything that involves doing some kind of flip or jumps since he loves doing that.
> 
> 
> The only bad thing was that I wore really high heels (since I figured I was going to be seated all the time) but never thought that it was going to be a long walk from the parking to the entrance. My feet were killing me. That would teach me to better think when to wear 5" heels. Was looking at my feet this morning and got 3 blisters. ouch.
> 
> 
> I want some sun, not much. I'll even settle for no sun but no rain either!




That sounds so cool, except for the blisters..ouch! If you weren't fitbitting it you could have been dropped off at the door.   5" wowza! Sexy


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That sounds so cool, except for the blisters..ouch! If you weren't fitbitting it you could have been dropped off at the door.   5" wowza! Sexy


 
Actually I was not fitbiting at the time! I did a lot of extra steps earlier on the day to meet my goal before we left and then I took it off since the fitbit didn't look so good with my top...and no such look (to be dropped at the door), because of the way they have the set up in the park, is park and walk. 


 
Probably stopped being sexy (if it ever was) after the first minutes of walking


----------



## cheidel

Carrying one of my favorite Coach bags from many years ago.  Have not taken her out in about 5 years!  She still looks brand new, and she enjoyed her day out!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Actually I was not fitbiting at the time! I did a lot of extra steps earlier on the day to meet my goal before we left and then I took it off since the fitbit didn't look so good with my top...and no such look (to be dropped at the door), because of the way they have the set up in the park, is park and walk.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably stopped being sexy (if it ever was) after the first minutes of walking




Oh no...haha. I'm sore they looked amazing though. My sister got a Fitbit and she really likes it.


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Carrying one of my favorite Coach bags from many years ago.  Have not taken her out in about 5 years!  She still looks brand new, and she enjoyed her day out!




Love it and the color is so pretty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Carrying one of my favorite Coach bags from many years ago.  Have not taken her out in about 5 years!  She still looks brand new, and she enjoyed her day out!




Wow!!! This is a gorgeous bag! If I were a Coach girl, this would be it. I have a coach shoulder bag in this color. Beautiful! She's perfect.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying one of my favorite Coach bags from many years ago.  Have not taken her out in about 5 years!  She still looks brand new, and she enjoyed her day out!



She looks stunning! Rich color!


----------



## all2joy

cbarber1123 said:


> My Michael kors large chili Colette. I love this bag&#128571;&#128571;&#128571;


I Lov Lov Lov that color!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! This is a gorgeous bag! If I were a Coach girl, this would be it. I have a coach shoulder bag in this color. Beautiful! She's perfect.


Thank you PTB!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Love it and the color is so pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> She looks stunning! Rich color!


Thanks!!!


----------



## MaryBel

cheidel said:


> Carrying one of my favorite Coach bags from many years ago.  Have not taken her out in about 5 years!  She still looks brand new, and she enjoyed her day out!




Your coach tote is so pretty! The dark brown and gold hw look so good together!


----------



## MaryBel

Was a bit bad last week and ordered this one...I couldn't resist. FedEx surprised me today. It was scheduled for delivery tomorrow!

Coach edie in apricot. Love the embossing!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Was a bit bad last week and ordered this one...I couldn't resist. FedEx surprised me today. It was scheduled for delivery tomorrow!
> 
> Coach edie in apricot. Love the embossing!



What a dream of a bag!  Love, love this one MaryBel!  Did I say love?


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> What a dream of a bag!  Love, love this one MaryBel!  Did I say love?



Thanks Rosie! I normally get more attracted to bright color bags but there was something about this one that wow me.

It's on sale at macys


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Was a bit bad last week and ordered this one...I couldn't resist. FedEx surprised me today. It was scheduled for delivery tomorrow!
> 
> Coach edie in apricot. Love the embossing!



Aww, she's so pretty. I love how feminine she is.  The embossing is really cool. How nice to be surprised!


----------



## cheidel

MaryBel said:


> Your coach tote is so pretty! The dark brown and gold hw look so good together!


Thank you MB!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Aww, she's so pretty. I love how feminine she is.  The embossing is really cool. *How nice to be surprised!*




Thanks TB!
I normally don't go for this kinds of colors but there was something about this one that I had to get it. I think the embossing of the carriage also helped.


I agree. It was about time, normally they delay my deliveries, which I hate. There's nothing worse that be waiting all day for your package because is scheduled for delivery and then just changed to estimated delivery: NA because the date came and passed.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB!
> I normally don't go for this kinds of colors but there was something about this one that I had to get it. I think the embossing of the carriage also helped.
> 
> 
> I agree. It was about time, normally they delay my deliveries, which I hate. There's nothing worse that be waiting all day for your package because is scheduled for delivery and then just changed to estimated delivery: NA because the date came and passed.



You deserved a surprise Girlfriend.


----------



## all2joy

MaryBel said:


> Was a bit bad last week and ordered this one...I couldn't resist. FedEx surprised me today. It was scheduled for delivery tomorrow!
> 
> Coach edie in apricot. Love the embossing!


How Beautiful! I love her......


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> How Beautiful! I love her......




Thank you A2J!


----------



## immigratty

The Local Council of African American Churches/Ministries every year has daily service at 7pm from Palm Sunday to Resurrection Sunday. My home Church hosted last night, and I know I may have "jumped the gun" with this color [before Memorial Day] but I always get so excited and feel so bright and sunshiny around this time, so I had to represent with: 

GUCCI off-white Stirrup Top Handle Bag







ANNNNNNNNNNNND GUCCI 2772/s sunglasses with the off-white frames. [my husband wore the matching Cazal...for the big headed ppl...I'm really just hating that his 906 Legends don't fit, they would've gone so perfectly with my ensemble last night]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> The Local Council of African American Churches/Ministries every year has daily service at 7pm from Palm Sunday to Resurrection Sunday. My home Church hosted last night, and I know I may have "jumped the gun" with this color [before Memorial Day] but I always get so excited and feel so bright and sunshiny around this time, so I had to represent with:
> 
> GUCCI off-white Stirrup Top Handle Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANNNNNNNNNNNND GUCCI 2772/s sunglasses with the off-white frames. [my husband wore the matching Cazal...for the big headed ppl...I'm really just hating that his 906 Legends don't fit, they would've gone so perfectly with my ensemble last night]




Beautiful bag!!!  With something this beautiful, who cares what time of year it is?? Lol. I would consider this bag an all year around bag. I carry all (black, white, orange, etc) my bags all year around.


----------



## seton

i like orange


----------



## tristaeliseh

seton said:


> i like orange


I love the Longchamp!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> i like orange




Gorgeous S!!! Love all your accessories too!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> The Local Council of African American Churches/Ministries every year has daily service at 7pm from Palm Sunday to Resurrection Sunday. My home Church hosted last night, and I know I may have "jumped the gun" with this color [before Memorial Day] but I always get so excited and feel so bright and sunshiny around this time, so I had to represent with:
> 
> GUCCI off-white Stirrup Top Handle Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANNNNNNNNNNNND GUCCI 2772/s sunglasses with the off-white frames. [my husband wore the matching Cazal...for the big headed ppl...I'm really just hating that his 906 Legends don't fit, they would've gone so perfectly with my ensemble last night]


 
Gorgeous


----------



## MaryBel

seton said:


> i like orange


 
Love the orange! Brightens any day!


----------



## MaryBel

A small post for the fobs I got last week at Coach.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> The Local Council of African American Churches/Ministries every year has daily service at 7pm from Palm Sunday to Resurrection Sunday. My home Church hosted last night, and I know I may have "jumped the gun" with this color [before Memorial Day] but I always get so excited and feel so bright and sunshiny around this time, so I had to represent with:
> 
> GUCCI off-white Stirrup Top Handle Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANNNNNNNNNNNND GUCCI 2772/s sunglasses with the off-white frames. [my husband wore the matching Cazal...for the big headed ppl...I'm really just hating that his 906 Legends don't fit, they would've gone so perfectly with my ensemble last night]




Beautiful bag IM! The white rules don't apply anymore. That's what hearing anyway. Nice sunglasses too. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> i like orange




Love an orange splash of color! Beautiful bags and accessories. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> A small post for the fobs I got last week at Coach.




These are really cute MaryBel. They are going to be great with your new colorful bags that you got. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> A small post for the fobs I got last week at Coach.


Those are so pretty. I really like them, and the colors are great! 

I am expecting another Coach key fob in the mail this week. The Dragonfly.


----------



## seton

all for the orange love. 





MaryBel said:


> A small post for the fobs I got last week at Coach.



I saw that fob and would have gotten it if it came in a different color. Instead, I got this Tods fob instead.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> all for the orange love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that fob and would have gotten it if it came in a different color. Instead, I got this Tods fob instead.




Cute penguin!


----------



## all2joy

Ladies check out this MK Greenwich Bag



http://galmeetsglam.com/2015/02/defining-pieces/


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag IM! The white rules don't apply anymore. That's what hearing anyway. Nice sunglasses too. [emoji4]





PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bag!!!  With something this beautiful, who cares what time of year it is?? Lol. I would consider this bag an all year around bag. I carry all (black, white, orange, etc) my bags all year around.



thanx so much, I have ignored that rule most of my life haha...so I usually get "the look" when I'm out, I guess I just stopped paying attn. lol



seton said:


> i like orange



very cute




MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous



thanx


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag IM! The white rules don't apply anymore. That's what hearing anyway. Nice sunglasses too. [emoji4]


Yes White can be anytime of year! She's so Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> Ladies check out this MK Greenwich Bag
> 
> 
> 
> http://galmeetsglam.com/2015/02/defining-pieces/




It's really pretty. I really like it. [emoji7]


----------



## immigratty

Really been a GUCCI kinna week: 

GUCCI Soft Stirrup Brocade Tote. My absolute fave tote, and sometime travel bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Really been a GUCCI kinna week:
> 
> GUCCI Soft Stirrup Brocade Tote. My absolute fave tote, and sometime travel bag!




That's gorgeous. Love the pattern. [emoji4]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carried my new small Mulberry Bayswater Satchel in Oak to the local feed store.




Here's she is next to three bags of scratch for the ducks and chickens.


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my new small Mulberry Bayswater Satchel in Oak to the local feed store.
> 
> View attachment 2948883
> 
> 
> Here's she is next to three bags of scratch for the ducks and chickens.
> 
> View attachment 2948884


I love the photo! In action!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my new small Mulberry Bayswater Satchel in Oak to the local feed store.
> 
> View attachment 2948883
> 
> 
> Here's she is next to three bags of scratch for the ducks and chickens.
> 
> View attachment 2948884





great action shot, Pixie!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my new small Mulberry Bayswater Satchel in Oak to the local feed store.
> 
> View attachment 2948883
> 
> 
> Here's she is next to three bags of scratch for the ducks and chickens.
> 
> View attachment 2948884




Such a pretty bag. I love Mulberry bags. The leather looks gorgeous! Those bags of feed are huge!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> These are really cute MaryBel. They are going to be great with your new colorful bags that you got. [emoji4]


 
Thanks GF!




Trudysmom said:


> Those are so pretty. I really like them, and the colors are great!
> 
> 
> I am expecting another Coach key fob in the mail this week. The Dragonfly.




Thanks! These fobs are addicting! I love the dragonfly, it's really pretty!



seton said:


> I saw that fob and would have gotten it if it came in a different color. Instead, I got this Tods fob instead.


 
I know what you mean, sometimes the color just doesn't work.
Love the penguin! So cute!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> Really been a GUCCI kinna week:
> 
> GUCCI Soft Stirrup Brocade Tote. My absolute fave tote, and sometime travel bag!


 
She's so pretty! Love the brocade design.


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my new small Mulberry Bayswater Satchel in Oak to the local feed store.
> 
> View attachment 2948883
> 
> 
> Here's she is next to three bags of scratch for the ducks and chickens.
> 
> View attachment 2948884


 
Gorgeous!
Love the 'in action' pic!


----------



## Trudysmom

My Dragonfly arrived today. I love this kind of key fob, the way it attaches is so nice.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> That's gorgeous. Love the pattern. [emoji4]





MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty! Love the brocade design.



thanx so much, I absolutely LOVE this design. I fell in love with it. I first saw it on a soft [slouchy] stirrup they had, but didn't really like how the bottom sagged when you carried it, so when I found the tote I was elated. I absolutely love brocade, damask, and scrolled patterns.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> A small post for the fobs I got last week at Coach.



Those are really nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried my new small Mulberry Bayswater Satchel in Oak to the local feed store.
> 
> View attachment 2948883
> 
> 
> Here's she is next to three bags of scratch for the ducks and chickens.
> 
> View attachment 2948884



love it! i usually just drag my wallet into the feed mill, apparently i should upgrade.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> Was a bit bad last week and ordered this one...I couldn't resist. FedEx surprised me today. It was scheduled for delivery tomorrow!
> 
> Coach edie in apricot. Love the embossing!



i love that embossing! I wish i could find a reason for the Edie in Blue but i just cannot lol


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> My Dragonfly arrived today. I love this kind of key fob, the way it attaches is so nice.




It looks so good with your pocket satchel! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

HesitantShopper said:


> Those are really nice!




Thanks!
I went today to the outlet and they had more, lots more, but I guess at $20+tax they are not moving too much!


----------



## MaryBel

HesitantShopper said:


> i love that embossing! I wish i could find a reason for the Edie in Blue but i just cannot lol


 
Thanks!
I know what you mean! I'd love to get the blue too, and the jade...OMG  !


----------



## MaryBel

Got these goodies today. I've been tempted by this neon tote and last week I convinced myself not to get it but this time at less than $100, I had to get it, plus a phoebe and a fob followed me too, plus the D&B gift fob I got at Dooney. Love it in navy patent!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> I love the photo! In action!





seton said:


> great action shot, Pixie!





Twoboyz said:


> Such a pretty bag. I love Mulberry bags. The leather looks gorgeous! Those bags of feed are huge!





MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> Love the 'in action' pic!



Thanks everyone! I took that photo so quick. Didn't want the merchant to know I'm a bagophile! And *TBz*, those feed bags weigh 50 pounds each so not quite as heavy as the large Flo Satchel. 




Trudysmom said:


> My Dragonfly arrived today. I love this kind of key fob, the way it attaches is so nice.



*Trudysmom*...beautiful springy photo and the dragonfly key fob makes it magickal!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I went today to the outlet and they had more, lots more, but I guess at $20+tax they are not moving too much!



LOL i grabbed a robot one last week at my factory..








MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I know what you mean! I'd love to get the blue too, and the jade...OMG  !



It's a sickness lol i just adore it but i know i simply don't need a purse in that design.. i ALMOST got the Charley crossbody in blue but it S/O before i got it.



MaryBel said:


> Got these goodies today. I've been tempted by this neon tote and last week I convinced myself not to get it but this time at less than $100, I had to get it, plus a phoebe and a fob followed me too, plus the D&B gift fob I got at Dooney. Love it in navy patent!



Nice haul!


----------



## MaryBel

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL i grabbed a robot one last week at my factory..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sickness lol i just adore it but i know i simply don't need a purse in that design.. i ALMOST got the Charley crossbody in blue but it S/O before i got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul!


 


Love your robot fob with your Mickie! which style is it? the tote or the satchel?


It really is LOL! I'm trying to reduce my new acquisitions by avoiding the stores and visits to the outlet, you know, too avoid temptation  So since I went to the outlet last week and this week, now my new time to go will have to be at the end of the month or next month...it's going to be a long april!


Thank you! The yellow is too bright but it calls me for some reason!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I recently came home with this lovely lady for 30% off at Dillards. I'm not usually a fan of Coach Signature bags, but I really like it in this color. 

Edie in chocolate brown Siggy print. 
View attachment 2949385

View attachment 2949386


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> Love your robot fob with your Mickie! which style is it? the tote or the satchel?
> 
> 
> It really is LOL! I'm trying to reduce my new acquisitions by avoiding the stores and visits to the outlet, you know, too avoid temptation  So since I went to the outlet last week and this week, now my new time to go will have to be at the end of the month or next month...it's going to be a long april!
> 
> 
> Thank you! The yellow is too bright but it calls me for some reason!



Thank you! it's the Satchel. 

Bright can be fun, my oldest daughter got one of the neon purses.


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I recently came home with this lovely lady for 30% off at Dillards. I'm not usually a fan of Coach Signature bags, but I really like it in this color.
> 
> Edie in chocolate brown Siggy print.
> View attachment 2949385
> 
> View attachment 2949386



 Very nice, it has a great contrast with the leather details, I think it works very well!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I recently came home with this lovely lady for 30% off at Dillards. I'm not usually a fan of Coach Signature bags, but I really like it in this color.
> 
> Edie in chocolate brown Siggy print.
> View attachment 2949385
> 
> View attachment 2949386


 
I love your new Edie! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

HesitantShopper said:


> Thank you! it's the Satchel.
> 
> Bright can be fun, my oldest daughter got one of the neon purses.


 
I think I'm attracted to it because I like bright colors, and neon goes beyond bright!


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> Really been a GUCCI kinna week:
> 
> GUCCI Soft Stirrup Brocade Tote. My absolute fave tote, and sometime travel bag!


Gorgeous and more Gorgeous!


----------



## immigratty

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL i grabbed a robot one last week at my factory..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sickness lol i just adore it but i know i simply don't need a purse in that design.. i ALMOST got the Charley crossbody in blue but it S/O before i got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul!



omg this is soooooooo cute haha



all2joy said:


> Gorgeous and more Gorgeous!



thx so much A2J


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> I think I'm attracted to it because I like bright colors, and neon goes beyond bright!



Neon definitely fits the bill then!



immigratty said:


> omg this is soooooooo cute haha



Thank you! cool part is, his arms/legs and head are all pose able...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice, it has a great contrast with the leather details, I think it works very well!


 


MaryBel said:


> I love your new Edie! Congrats!


 

Thanks y'all!  I really the richness of the dark brown and how the signature print doesn't jump out at you right away.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I think I'm caught up on this thread.  I just had a quick browse to admire all the beautiful bags everyone has.  Such wonderful taste in bags!  I loved seeing them all!

Can you imagine if we all ended up shopping at the same place.  We'd totally be styling, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> My Dragonfly arrived today. I love this kind of key fob, the way it attaches is so nice.




That's really pretty on you pocket satchel. I love dragonflies. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got these goodies today. I've been tempted by this neon tote and last week I convinced myself not to get it but this time at less than $100, I had to get it, plus a phoebe and a fob followed me too, plus the D&B gift fob I got at Dooney. Love it in navy patent!




Those are gorgeous goodies! Now that is spring green!! Love the Pop of texture and pattern on the sides of Phoebe. Cute fobs too. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL i grabbed a robot one last week at my factory..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sickness lol i just adore it but i know i simply don't need a purse in that design.. i ALMOST got the Charley crossbody in blue but it S/O before i got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul!




That robot is adorable!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I recently came home with this lovely lady for 30% off at Dillards. I'm not usually a fan of Coach Signature bags, but I really like it in this color.
> 
> Edie in chocolate brown Siggy print.
> View attachment 2949385
> 
> View attachment 2949386




Nice! That's probably my favorite Siggy color and bag. Really pretty. Congrats [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Those are gorgeous goodies! Now that is spring green!! Love the Pop of texture and pattern on the sides of Phoebe. Cute fobs too. [emoji4]


 
Thanks GF!
That is 'look at me green' LOL, I wonder what kind of comments I'll get from DH, maybe that I can use it in the dark so I don't need a light 


Yeah, these phoebes are really nice. This one is one of the MFF remakes of FPs, but it so pretty and the price was too good to leave behind.


----------



## immigratty

HesitantShopper said:


> Neon definitely fits the bill then!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! cool part is, his arms/legs and head are all pose able...



ok, that makes it about a cazillion times better! I would have him posted on my desk all posed up!  Dooney needs to make one of these!


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Nice! That's probably my favorite Siggy color and bag. Really pretty. Congrats [emoji4]



That's a nice find, she's pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

immigratty said:


> ok, that makes it about a cazillion times better! I would have him posted on my desk all posed up!  Dooney needs to make one of these!



LOL he is definitely one of their more detailed Fobs!


----------



## Trudysmom

My new butterfly basket handbag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today I am headed to the grocery store with this pretty lady.
View attachment 2952274


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> My new butterfly basket handbag.




Really cute T! The buckle looks like the Coach Soho buckle. That bag just says Easter [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today I am headed to the grocery store with this pretty lady.
> View attachment 2952274




Pretty! I love that pink edging. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Really cute T! The buckle looks like the Coach Soho buckle. That bag just says Easter [emoji4]


It is a fantastic buckle, heavy and so pretty. Yes, like the Soho buckle. 

I love the back, inside and tall feet!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today I am headed to the grocery store with this pretty lady.
> View attachment 2952274


Have a nice day with your pretty bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> It is a fantastic buckle, heavy and so pretty. Yes, like the Soho buckle.
> 
> I love the back, inside and tall feet!!!




Pretty! Oh it is a Coach. [emoji4]


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> Nice! That's probably my favorite Siggy color and bag. Really pretty. Congrats [emoji4]



Love it! I have the wallet. Decided not to get the bag but wishing I did now that I see your lovely lady!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I recently came home with this lovely lady for 30% off at Dillards. I'm not usually a fan of Coach Signature bags, but I really like it in this color.
> 
> Edie in chocolate brown Siggy print.
> View attachment 2949385
> 
> View attachment 2949386



Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

Why do I even go in there.....
I thought I'd just go into the MK outlet out of curiosity and this is what happened. 

I just love all the shiny gold hardware on this Bedford Satchel. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Why do I even go in there.....
> I thought I'd just go into the MK outlet out of curiosity and this is what happened.
> 
> I just love all the shiny gold hardware on this Bedford Satchel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2952688


Very nice bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bag!




Thanks T!


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bag!



Looks great!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Looks great!




Thanks Suz!


----------



## Suzwhat

A  cute Loungefly tote that I can't give up


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> Why do I even go in there.....
> I thought I'd just go into the MK outlet out of curiosity and this is what happened.
> 
> I just love all the shiny gold hardware on this Bedford Satchel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2952688



As I said over at the MK forum, awesome bag! and again your spot on it and my new pouch are made for each other, i've only made a MK outlet once... bedlam in a box


----------



## HesitantShopper

Suzwhat said:


> A  cute Loungefly tote that I can't give up



Love it! so full of character!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> A  cute Loungefly tote that I can't give up




So cute! I can see why you can't give it up. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> As I said over at the MK forum, awesome bag! and again your spot on it and my new pouch are made for each other, i've only made a MK outlet once... bedlam in a box




Thanks HS! It's a perfect match! I would probably go get it if I used pouches more. I just can't seem to break free from this handy purse organizer that I've been using for so long. The outlet is fun but dangerous! [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

HesitantShopper said:


> Love it! so full of character!



Thank you!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> So cute! I can see why you can't give it up. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Thanks!  I always get compliments when I carry Snoopy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks HS! It's a perfect match! I would probably go get it if I used pouches more. I just can't seem to break free from this handy purse organizer that I've been using for so long. The outlet is fun but dangerous! [emoji4]



Ah! see i don't have an organizer just pouches, kisslocks and coin purses so i toss stuff in and out of different purses.


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> Ah! see i don't have an organizer just pouches, kisslocks and coin purses so i toss stuff in and out of different purses.




I want switch to pouches so I can get
Some use out of the ones I have but I always switch back the next day because my organizer is so familiar. Everything is in the same place all the time in every bag.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> My new butterfly basket handbag.


 
She's so cute Cate!
Love the pics!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today I am headed to the grocery store with this pretty lady.
> View attachment 2952274


 
You know I love this one! twins!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I went with Brahmin today.
View attachment 2953279


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Why do I even go in there.....
> I thought I'd just go into the MK outlet out of curiosity and this is what happened.
> 
> I just love all the shiny gold hardware on this Bedford Satchel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2952688




That's why I avoid the MK store 


The satchel is really pretty! A classic style and in black, you will get lots of use out of it! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> A  cute Loungefly tote that I can't give up


 

So cute!


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> So cute!



Thank you!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went with Brahmin today.
> View attachment 2953279



Great looking bag!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went with Brahmin today.
> View attachment 2953279


Love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> I want switch to pouches so I can get
> Some use out of the ones I have but I always switch back the next day because my organizer is so familiar. Everything is in the same place all the time in every bag.



Completely understandable! knowing where stuff is so stress free lol


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I went with Brahmin today.
> View attachment 2953279


Lovely!


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> Love it!


I contacted Brahmin about possibly opening an outlet in CT.  I received this reply within 10 minutes.

"Thank you for your feedback.*It is greatly appreciated.*We don't have any plans for an outlet opening in CT just yet, but does not mean we will not in the near future. I will be happy to forward your email to the correct department.

We are slowly expanding.*Currently we have one opening in Birmingham AL and at the end of the year we will be opening one in New Jersey."

They do have gorgeous bags, but I prefer outlet pricing. I do hope to get one eventually.


----------



## all2joy

Thanks for sharing! I will have to find that one in Birmingham!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I contacted Brahmin about possibly opening an outlet in CT.  I received this reply within 10 minutes.
> 
> "Thank you for your feedback.*It is greatly appreciated.*We don't have any plans for an outlet opening in CT just yet, but does not mean we will not in the near future. I will be happy to forward your email to the correct department.
> 
> We are slowly expanding.*Currently we have one opening in Birmingham AL and at the end of the year we will be opening one in New Jersey."
> 
> They do have gorgeous bags, but I prefer outlet pricing. I do hope to get one eventually.




Thanks for sharing! I would love outlet pricing too. [emoji4]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> I contacted Brahmin about possibly opening an outlet in CT.  I received this reply within 10 minutes.
> 
> "Thank you for your feedback.*It is greatly appreciated.*We don't have any plans for an outlet opening in CT just yet, but does not mean we will not in the near future. I will be happy to forward your email to the correct department.
> 
> We are slowly expanding.*Currently we have one opening in Birmingham AL and at the end of the year we will be opening one in New Jersey."
> 
> They do have gorgeous bags, but I prefer outlet pricing. I do hope to get one eventually.


 

Did they say where in NJ - that is my neck of the woods


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Did they say where in NJ - that is my neck of the woods





YankeeDooney said:


> I contacted Brahmin about possibly opening an outlet in CT.  I received this reply within 10 minutes.
> 
> "Thank you for your feedback.*It is greatly appreciated.*We don't have any plans for an outlet opening in CT just yet, but does not mean we will not in the near future. I will be happy to forward your email to the correct department.
> 
> We are slowly expanding.*Currently we have one opening in Birmingham AL and at the end of the year we will be opening one in New Jersey."
> 
> They do have gorgeous bags, but I prefer outlet pricing. I do hope to get one eventually.



NJ......YES!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Did they say where in NJ - that is my neck of the woods


Sorry. I do not know. I bet if you sent them an email, they will get back to you.
Go to their contact us page. Good luck.


----------



## YankeeDooney

ilikesunshine said:


> NJ......YES!!


Yes, I am totally jealous. Also note, Brahmin typically has Big Tent Sales in May and September at their Fairhaven, MA headquarters. I have heard discounts are very good. They are generally past season bags but who cares, they are still gorgeous. So that is about 2.5 hours away from me and I am actually considering going. One part of me says, it would be a fun girl trip to do. The other part of me says, "Really, for handbags?" Well, we'll see what mood I'm in when the time comes but, it is tempting.

I'd love to know what kind of deals are happening at their outlets. Anyone have any info?


----------



## Nebo

YankeeDooney said:


> I'd love to know what kind of deals are happening at their outlets. Anyone have any info?


 I dont know about outlet stores, but retail stores also have items 30 and 40% off. I called Galleria Dallas and they will ship for 5$. They had lady vineyard, beige parker,tulip, amaretto, and that gray lace style on 40%. I also think they had some melbourne in emerald color, dont know the name. The emerald pulls on teal a little bit, more blueish.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I was feeling a bit Bronzey today,so Miss Rhyder got to come out and play. 
View attachment 2955761


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I was feeling a bit Bronzey today,so Miss Rhyder got to come out and play.
> View attachment 2955761


Really a pretty color and bag.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I was feeling a bit Bronzey today,so Miss Rhyder got to come out and play.
> View attachment 2955761



Beautiful!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> I dont know about outlet stores, but retail stores also have items 30 and 40% off. I called Galleria Dallas and they will ship for 5$. They had lady vineyard, beige parker,tulip, amaretto, and that gray lace style on 40%. I also think they had some melbourne in emerald color, dont know the name. The emerald pulls on teal a little bit, more blueish.


Interesting. Well that's encouraging that there is some discount at the retail locations. Thanks for the info Nebo.


----------



## all2joy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I was feeling a bit Bronzey today,so Miss Rhyder got to come out and play.
> View attachment 2955761


She's Lovely!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I was feeling a bit Bronzey today,so Miss Rhyder got to come out and play.
> View attachment 2955761



OMG, I really love that bag! What a great color.


----------



## Vicmarie

Just moved into my Longchamp le pliage nylon tote ! Gonna start using this as my " throw around " bag . Lightweight and durable !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2956856
> 
> 
> Just moved into my Longchamp le pliage nylon tote ! Gonna start using this as my " throw around " bag . Lightweight and durable !




Nice color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Great looking bag!


 


YankeeDooney said:


> Love it!


 


Trudysmom said:


> Lovely!


 
Thanks y'all!  I love the richness of the brown on the Brahmin, and the added texture gives it a nice look too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Really a pretty color and bag.


 


Nebo said:


> Beautiful!


 


all2joy said:


> She's Lovely!


 


Twoboyz said:


> OMG, I really love that bag! What a great color.


 


Thanks y'all!  I don't usually go for metallic bags, but this one was so pretty and has a bit of an edge to her with the details.  So when I found her on clearance at Dillards, I pounced immediately, lol!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2956856
> 
> 
> Just moved into my Longchamp le pliage nylon tote ! Gonna start using this as my " throw around " bag . Lightweight and durable !


 
So pretty! What a lovely and stylish 'throw around' bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went to lunch today, when went to buy for flowers for the yard. Wore one of my Coach New Willis bags.


----------



## oldbaglover

Love the bag and dress!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2956856
> 
> 
> Just moved into my Longchamp le pliage nylon tote ! Gonna start using this as my " throw around " bag . Lightweight and durable !



Great color! i am LC'ing right now too lol.. so light and hold so much.


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch today, when went to buy for flowers for the yard. Wore one of my Coach New Willis bags.



The bag and the dress are perfect together.  Looks great!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch today, when went to buy for flowers for the yard. Wore one of my Coach New Willis bags.




So cute and love it with your dress! Hope you had a nice day. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch today, when went to buy for flowers for the yard. Wore one of my Coach New Willis bags.




Willis looks great on you!  Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Oldie but goodie today. Small Heritage Stripe Siggy Candace in Carnelian. Candace was the first Coach style I fell in love with. 
View attachment 2958803


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dillards oh how I heart you. Got this Brahmin beauty for 30% off. So light and pretty for spring and summer. 
View attachment 2958859


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oldie but goodie today. Small Heritage Stripe Siggy Candace in Carnelian. Candace was the first Coach style I fell in love with.
> View attachment 2958803


A very pretty bag, love it.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards oh how I heart you. Got this Brahmin beauty for 30% off. So light and pretty for spring and summer.
> View attachment 2958859


I love that store also. Great colors in that bag!


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch today, when went to buy for flowers for the yard. Wore one of my Coach New Willis bags.




Everyone has said it. That bag is perfection with that dress!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oldie but goodie today. Small Heritage Stripe Siggy Candace in Carnelian. Candace was the first Coach style I fell in love with.
> View attachment 2958803




Still a beauty. Great bag!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards oh how I heart you. Got this Brahmin beauty for 30% off. So light and pretty for spring and summer.
> View attachment 2958859




Brahmin really does do some great bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oldie but goodie today. Small Heritage Stripe Siggy Candace in Carnelian. Candace was the first Coach style I fell in love with.
> View attachment 2958803







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards oh how I heart you. Got this Brahmin beauty for 30% off. So light and pretty for spring and summer.
> View attachment 2958859




Cute bags NAC! You hit the jackpot with that Brahmin today, so soft and pretty.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch today, when went to buy for flowers for the yard. Wore one of my Coach New Willis bags.



You look gorgeous! I love the dress and the bag is the perfect with it!


----------



## immigratty

PRAISED THE LORD today with my Extra Large GUCCI Men's Tote [yeeep, I said men's tote and yeeeeep I ROCK this mug as if it were made for women] it is HUGE, gotta have room for Bible, notes, kleenex, and the essentials.


----------



## Nebo

immigratty said:


> PRAISED THE LORD today with my Extra Large GUCCI Men's Tote [yeeep, I said men's tote and yeeeeep I ROCK this mug as if it were made for women] it is HUGE, gotta have room for Bible, notes, kleenex, and the essentials.



Leave it to Italians to make a gorgeous bag for guys. It looks amazing.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oldie but goodie today. Small Heritage Stripe Siggy Candace in Carnelian. Candace was the first Coach style I fell in love with.
> View attachment 2958803





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards oh how I heart you. Got this Brahmin beauty for 30% off. So light and pretty for spring and summer.
> View attachment 2958859


NAC, these are gorgeous! You know you can order from Dallas store for 5$ shipping? They just put up a lot of styles  on sale.


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> PRAISED THE LORD today with my Extra Large GUCCI Men's Tote [yeeep, I said men's tote and yeeeeep I ROCK this mug as if it were made for women] it is HUGE, gotta have room for Bible, notes, kleenex, and the essentials.




It can be for men all it wants.... It's delicious and I would rock it as well!!


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> It can be for men all it wants.... It's delicious and I would rock it as well!!



haha thx so much. that was inevitably my decision lol...but thought lonnnnnng and harrrrrrrd before I jumped



Nebo said:


> Leave it to Italians to make a gorgeous bag for guys. It looks amazing.



RIGHT!! I couldn't believe it. they should just call it a tote. I feel like a lot of women probably wouldn't buy it because it says "men"


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> PRAISED THE LORD today with my Extra Large GUCCI Men's Tote [yeeep, I said men's tote and yeeeeep I ROCK this mug as if it were made for women] it is HUGE, gotta have room for Bible, notes, kleenex, and the essentials.




Haha, you have such a way with words IM! I bet you rocked that mug well! Lol! Gorgeous bag.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Haha, you have such a way with words IM! I bet you rocked that mug well! Lol! Gorgeous bag.



haha thx so much TB.


----------



## TaterTots

You are so right. It should be labeled a unisex tote.


----------



## MaryBel

My new Brahmin came today.


Brahmin Norah Lattice in Tobacco. Love her!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> My new Brahmin came today.
> 
> 
> Brahmin Norah Lattice in Tobacco. Love her!




That is an amazing bag MB! Excellent choice.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My new Brahmin came today.
> 
> 
> Brahmin Norah Lattice in Tobacco. Love her!




Gorgeous and great summer bag. Congrats [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> That is an amazing bag MB! Excellent choice.


 
Thanks TT!
I'm really happy with it, the woven texture is beyond pretty!




Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous and great summer bag. Congrats [emoji4]


 


Thanks TB! 
This bag will go with everything, especially with maxi dresses! Now I just need some sun and the cold to go away to wear them!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> My new Brahmin came today.
> 
> 
> Brahmin Norah Lattice in Tobacco. Love her!


Very pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I were going to go out to lunch but I was tired, so we just went to pick something up. I took my Coach butterfly bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TT!
> I'm really happy with it, the woven texture is beyond pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TB!
> This bag will go with everything, especially with maxi dresses! Now I just need some sun and the cold to go away to wear them!




I'm with you on that one MaryBel, I need that too!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I were going to go out to lunch but I was tired, so we just went to pick something up. I took my Coach butterfly bag.




That is just the cutest little bag! Hope you enjoyed lunch. [emoji4]


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> My new Brahmin came today.
> 
> 
> Brahmin Norah Lattice in Tobacco. Love her!



Beautiful! How do you like Norah style? How does it carry?



Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I were going to go out to lunch but I was tired, so we just went to pick something up. I took my Coach butterfly bag.



So cute and feminine!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Beautiful! How do you like Norah style? How does it carry?


 
Thanks Nebo!
I like it a lot. I think it is because I love shoulder bags. I like it has the shorter straps but they fold down and they kind of blend with the shape of the bag. This is my 5th Norah!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I were going to go out to lunch but I was tired, so we just went to pick something up. I took my Coach butterfly bag.




Oh my... You both look so cute. Love your dress and the bag. What a nice pairing. I hope you kids had fun. [emoji2]


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Nebo!
> I like it a lot. I think it is because I love shoulder bags. I like it has the shorter straps but they fold down and they kind of blend with the shape of the bag. This is my 5th Norah!


Oh wow! You have some sisters for her! I hate that I missed out on that gray leather lace embossed one with white handle. It was beautiful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is Sophisticated Biker Chick
View attachment 2963870

View attachment 2963871

View attachment 2963872


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Sophisticated Biker Chick
> View attachment 2963870
> 
> View attachment 2963871
> 
> View attachment 2963872


Pretty bag in gray and black.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Sophisticated Biker Chick
> View attachment 2963870
> 
> View attachment 2963871
> 
> View attachment 2963872


You look sexy! Bag is nice


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Oh wow! You have some sisters for her! I hate that I missed out on that gray leather lace embossed one with white handle. It was beautiful.




That one sounds pretty! Do you have any pics of it? I don't remember seeing it!
I have missed a few that I really liked too! That's the problem with Brahmins, they are difficult to get after their current season.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Sophisticated Biker Chick
> View attachment 2963870
> 
> View attachment 2963871
> 
> View attachment 2963872


 
Love Selma!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> My new Brahmin came today.
> 
> 
> Brahmin Norah Lattice in Tobacco. Love her!



Oh wow MaryBel, love your new Brahmin!  What a winner!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Oh wow MaryBel, love your new Brahmin!  What a winner!


 
Thanks Rosie!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> That one sounds pretty! Do you have any pics of it? I don't remember seeing it!
> I have missed a few that I really liked too! That's the problem with Brahmins, they are difficult to get after their current season.


It is called taupe cabare. It was gorgeous! 40% off. I called to order tulip and was thinking to get the cabare maybe next month. But the SA told me they shipped them out. I thought they have them until they sell them. Guess not.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> It is called taupe cabare. It was gorgeous! 40% off. I called to order tulip and was thinking to get the cabare maybe next month. But the SA told me they shipped them out. I thought they have them until they sell them. Guess not.


 
Wow, it is gorgeous! I never saw it anywhere, but I'm pretty much limited to what I find online. The dept stores here don't carry Brahmins, except a few ones at Nordstrom and occasionally a few at Macys.


----------



## Nebo

These were in Galleria Dallas. They do ship for 5$.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> That one sounds pretty! Do you have any pics of it? I don't remember seeing it!
> I have missed a few that I really liked too! That's the problem with Brahmins, they are difficult to get after their current season.



Hey now. If you are ever in Fairhaven MA, you may see it at the Brahmin Tent Sales in May or September. Just sayin'. It's possible that the stars will align.


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is Sophisticated Biker Chick
> View attachment 2963870
> 
> View attachment 2963871
> 
> View attachment 2963872



I'm pretty sure you have every nice Dooney/Coach/MK ever made. Still waiting on those pics of your entire collection. The "Let's see your Dooneys" thread is certainly incomplete!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bag in gray and black.


Thanks!  It's a great neutral. 



Nebo said:


> You look sexy! Bag is nice


Awww, thanks!  How sweet! 




MaryBel said:


> Love Selma!


Me too!  To me Selma is a Candace in Saffiano.  The shape of the two bags are very similar.  Which is likely what drew me to Selma in the first place.  Candace is one of my all time favorite bags. 



immigratty said:


> I'm pretty sure you have every nice Dooney/Coach/MK ever made. Still waiting on those pics of your entire collection. The "Let's see your Dooneys" thread is certainly incomplete!


Thank you for such a nice compliment, but I'm sure there are others that have a much nicer collection than what I have.  However, I am way too lazy to pull out my bags and takes pictures, so the collection photo won't be happening.  Hey!  At least I'm honest about my laziness, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey now. If you are ever in Fairhaven MA, you may see it at the Brahmin Tent Sales in May or September. Just sayin'. It's possible that the stars will align.


 
Well, you know, I've never been to MA, so maybe I should consider it for a vacation someday. Obviously without disclosing my secret agenda to DH  :devil:


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too!  To me Selma is a Candace in Saffiano.  The shape of the two bags are very similar.  Which is likely what drew me to Selma in the first place.  Candace is one of my all time favorite bags.




I agree, they are very similar. It's a very nice style.


----------



## CatePNW

Nothing new to show lately, changed back to my animal pattern today.
COACH CROSBY CARRYALL ZEBRA


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> Nothing new to show lately, changed back to my animal pattern today.
> COACH CROSBY CARRYALL ZEBRA
> 
> View attachment 2965735


Love .  Kc


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Nothing new to show lately, changed back to my animal pattern today.
> COACH CROSBY CARRYALL ZEBRA
> 
> View attachment 2965735




Love!!  The Zebra looks sharp on the Crosby.


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> Nothing new to show lately, changed back to my animal pattern today.
> COACH CROSBY CARRYALL ZEBRA
> 
> View attachment 2965735



So beautiful! I love the addition  of the fob.


----------



## CatePNW

Thank you all, I love that zebra bag!


----------



## MrsKC

Here is my first Oryany bag. It is on clearance at the  Q. It is very soft and seems to be more light weight than most of my  Dooneys. I like to use the back pocket to put my cell phone in. My cell phone is also light pink and there is some color transfer from the lining to my phone case. So if you have light colored leather accessories I would be very careful with this one. With that said I really do love this bag. Very easy to carry and I just love this pale pink.  Kc


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It is non stop rain today, so I went with an easy care oldie but goodie. 

Blue Ticking Stripe Tote in Coated Canvas

View attachment 2966315

View attachment 2966319


----------



## MrsKC

Life has been so crazy this past year I don't believe I have had this beauty out since last spring.  It is a gorgeous day in the Midwest. ....happy to be accompanied by Ms. Popincourt Haut.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Life has been so crazy this past year I don't believe I have had this beauty out since last spring.  It is a gorgeous day in the Midwest. ....happy to be accompanied by Ms. Popincourt Haut.




Very pretty! Looks great on you!


----------



## MrsKC

Thank you NAC


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Nothing new to show lately, changed back to my animal pattern today.
> COACH CROSBY CARRYALL ZEBRA
> 
> View attachment 2965735


 
SO PRETTY!!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It is non stop rain today, so I went with an easy care oldie but goodie.
> 
> Blue Ticking Stripe Tote in Coated Canvas
> 
> View attachment 2966315
> 
> View attachment 2966319


 
I love this NAC...


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Life has been so crazy this past year I don't believe I have had this beauty out since last spring.  It is a gorgeous day in the Midwest. ....happy to be accompanied by Ms. Popincourt Haut.


 
Beautiful LV..


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Well, you know, I've never been to MA, so maybe I should consider it for a vacation someday. Obviously without disclosing my secret agenda to DH  :devil:




*MB:*  I recommend a trip to a Brahmin outlet.  I went to the one in Fairhaven, MA,  which is next to their HQ.   I missed the warehouse sale,  but still found lots of great buys at the outlet a few weeks later.  Fairhaven is a day trip from the Boston area, and it's located right near Cape Cod.  Not easy to get to,  but well worth the trip.  I was there in early Oct. a few years ago and found great buys (half off or more) on summer handbags and lots of year round styles at about 30% off.  I don't know about the selection at other Brahmin outlets.  But I would call if I was every in driving distance of one.


----------



## Suzwhat

CatePNW said:


> Nothing new to show lately, changed back to my animal pattern today.
> COACH CROSBY CARRYALL ZEBRA
> 
> View attachment 2965735



Love it!


----------



## Suzwhat

GILI Roma 2 in natural ostrich.


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Here is my first Oryany bag. It is on clearance at the  Q. It is very soft and seems to be more light weight than most of my  Dooneys. I like to use the back pocket to put my cell phone in. My cell phone is also light pink and there is some color transfer from the lining to my phone case. So if you have light colored leather accessories I would be very careful with this one. With that said I really do love this bag. Very easy to carry and I just love this pale pink.  Kc





NutsAboutCoach said:


> It is non stop rain today, so I went with an easy care oldie but goodie.
> 
> Blue Ticking Stripe Tote in Coated Canvas
> 
> View attachment 2966315
> 
> View attachment 2966319



Both. Are. Beautiful!


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Life has been so crazy this past year I don't believe I have had this beauty out since last spring.  It is a gorgeous day in the Midwest. ....happy to be accompanied by Ms. Popincourt Haut.



Very pretty and sophisticated!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Beautiful LV..




Thank youTater Tots!


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> Both. Are. Beautiful!



Thank you Suzwhat and I am loving your Roma!  Kc


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Nothing new to show lately, changed back to my animal pattern today.
> COACH CROSBY CARRYALL ZEBRA
> 
> View attachment 2965735




Gorgeous! I love the zebra pattern on this one!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Here is my first Oryany bag. It is on clearance at the  Q. It is very soft and seems to be more light weight than most of my  Dooneys. I like to use the back pocket to put my cell phone in. My cell phone is also light pink and there is some color transfer from the lining to my phone case. So if you have light colored leather accessories I would be very careful with this one. With that said I really do love this bag. Very easy to carry and I just love this pale pink.  Kc




This is really pretty. I thought about getting this one when I saw it presented on the Q. Love the pale pink. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty! Looks great on you
> 
> Oops! Selected the wrong one to quote. In my phone, lol. Doh!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> I love this NAC...




Thanks!  Me too!


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Thank you Suzwhat and I am loving your Roma!  Kc


Thank you.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> GILI Roma 2 in natural ostrich.


Ooooooo. That birdie is pretty. I my have to investigate.


----------



## Suzwhat

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooooo. That birdie is pretty. I my have to investigate.



Thanks!   I really like it.  It is the one with the snap closure.  The earlier one without snap had problems with handle seals peeling, from what I read on QVC reviews.

I conditioned the heck out of it and now it is very soft and has a color I like.  I've had it since last July and carried it a lot last summer and fall.


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> GILI Roma 2 in natural ostrich.




How did I miss this?  its STUNNING! I love everything about it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I got to visit the Coach outlet near me yesterday. I wish it was a Dooney outlet though. Anyway....I usually only go there to look for any deletes, but there were none (which is usually the case now)..

I don't usually go for factory bags but some they have out now are actually pretty good. They have the factory version of Phoebe which isn't too bad, but I have plenty of colors of her in FP. 

The only factory bag that has caught my eye lately is the Mickie, satchel and tote, in the metallic blue. Blue of course, lol. Well they had those bags for 30/50 which made the satchel $157.50 before tax. I don't mind paying that price for a factory bag. (Especially since I know it never sold anywhere for the FP amount on the tag.)

Long story to share a picture of the Mickie Satchel in Blue that came home with me:

View attachment 2967567


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got to visit the Coach outlet near me yesterday. I wish it was a Dooney outlet though. Anyway....I usually only go there to look for any deletes, but there were none (which is usually the case now)..
> 
> I don't usually go for factory bags but some they have out now are actually pretty good. They have the factory version of Phoebe which isn't too bad, but I have plenty of colors of her in FP.
> 
> The only factory bag that has caught my eye lately is the Mickie, satchel and tote, in the metallic blue. Blue of course, lol. Well they had those bags for 30/50 which made the satchel $157.50 before tax. I don't mind paying that price for a factory bag. (Especially since I know it never sold anywhere for the FP amount on the tag.)
> 
> Long story to share a picture of the Mickie Satchel in Blue that came home with me:
> 
> View attachment 2967567



Very pretty!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got to visit the Coach outlet near me yesterday. I wish it was a Dooney outlet though. Anyway....I usually only go there to look for any deletes, but there were none (which is usually the case now)..
> 
> I don't usually go for factory bags but some they have out now are actually pretty good. They have the factory version of Phoebe which isn't too bad, but I have plenty of colors of her in FP.
> 
> The only factory bag that has caught my eye lately is the Mickie, satchel and tote, in the metallic blue. Blue of course, lol. Well they had those bags for 30/50 which made the satchel $157.50 before tax. I don't mind paying that price for a factory bag. (Especially since I know it never sold anywhere for the FP amount on the tag.)
> 
> Long story to share a picture of the Mickie Satchel in Blue that came home with me:
> 
> View attachment 2967567




Love the color and she looks super soft NAC.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Very pretty!


 


TaterTots said:


> Love the color and she looks super soft NAC.


 

Thanks y'all!  There were other colors, but this blue really spoke to me.  It's different from any other bags I have.  And the leather is super soft, too.  I love that and the darker hardware color.  I think it gives it a bit of an edge.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks y'all!  There were other colors, but this blue really spoke to me.  It's different from any other bags I have.  And the leather is super soft, too.  I love that and the darker hardware color.  I think it gives it a bit of an edge.




Totally with that color the darker hardware makes the bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Headed out in a bit for shopping and supper out with the hubs. 

Miss Black and Gold Carlyle coming out to play since the rain has finally gone and the sun is shining. 
View attachment 2967784

View attachment 2967785


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got to visit the Coach outlet near me yesterday. I wish it was a Dooney outlet though. Anyway....I usually only go there to look for any deletes, but there were none (which is usually the case now)..
> 
> I don't usually go for factory bags but some they have out now are actually pretty good. They have the factory version of Phoebe which isn't too bad, but I have plenty of colors of her in FP.
> 
> The only factory bag that has caught my eye lately is the Mickie, satchel and tote, in the metallic blue. Blue of course, lol. Well they had those bags for 30/50 which made the satchel $157.50 before tax. I don't mind paying that price for a factory bag. (Especially since I know it never sold anywhere for the FP amount on the tag.)
> 
> Long story to share a picture of the Mickie Satchel in Blue that came home with me:
> 
> View attachment 2967567


Very pretty bag.  

What color is the bag in your avatar? Crimson? I love my Crimson two pocket.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out in a bit for shopping and supper out with the hubs.
> 
> Miss Black and Gold Carlyle coming out to play since the rain has finally gone and the sun is shining.
> View attachment 2967784
> 
> View attachment 2967785


That is a cute style. I'm glad the sun is shining again.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> This is really pretty. I thought about getting this one when I saw it presented on the Q. Love the pale pink. [emoji4]


Thank you TwoBoyz. She is a keeper for sure and nice not to have to worry about the rain with her.  Kc


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out in a bit for shopping and supper out with the hubs.
> 
> Miss Black and Gold Carlyle coming out to play since the rain has finally gone and the sun is shining.
> View attachment 2967784
> 
> View attachment 2967785


That is lovely, very classy!  Kc


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Nothing new to show lately, changed back to my animal pattern today.
> COACH CROSBY CARRYALL ZEBRA
> 
> View attachment 2965735


 


Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Here is my first Oryany bag. It is on clearance at the  Q. It is very soft and seems to be more light weight than most of my  Dooneys. I like to use the back pocket to put my cell phone in. My cell phone is also light pink and there is some color transfer from the lining to my phone case. So if you have light colored leather accessories I would be very careful with this one. With that said I really do love this bag. Very easy to carry and I just love this pale pink.  Kc




Love your Oryany KC!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It is non stop rain today, so I went with an easy care oldie but goodie.
> 
> Blue Ticking Stripe Tote in Coated Canvas
> 
> View attachment 2966315
> 
> View attachment 2966319


 
You know what I'm going to say right? twins!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Life has been so crazy this past year I don't believe I have had this beauty out since last spring.  It is a gorgeous day in the Midwest. ....happy to be accompanied by Ms. Popincourt Haut.


 
So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I recommend a trip to a Brahmin outlet.  I went to the one in Fairhaven, MA,  which is next to their HQ.   I missed the warehouse sale,  but still found lots of great buys at the outlet a few weeks later.  Fairhaven is a day trip from the Boston area, and it's located right near Cape Cod.  Not easy to get to,  but well worth the trip.  I was there in early Oct. a few years ago and found great buys (half off or more) on summer handbags and lots of year round styles at about 30% off.  I don't know about the selection at other Brahmin outlets.  But I would call if I was every in driving distance of one.


 
I've been to the Brhamin outlet in Orlando but just 2 times in a week I was there. The selection was so so but the prices were not so good. I think 50% was the most discount they had so it was not difficult to behave and leave with only a couple of bags.
The MA area sounds like an interesting thing to do for a vacation.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got to visit the Coach outlet near me yesterday. I wish it was a Dooney outlet though. Anyway....I usually only go there to look for any deletes, but there were none (which is usually the case now)..
> 
> I don't usually go for factory bags but some they have out now are actually pretty good. They have the factory version of Phoebe which isn't too bad, but I have plenty of colors of her in FP.
> 
> The only factory bag that has caught my eye lately is the Mickie, satchel and tote, in the metallic blue. Blue of course, lol. Well they had those bags for 30/50 which made the satchel $157.50 before tax. I don't mind paying that price for a factory bag. (Especially since I know it never sold anywhere for the FP amount on the tag.)
> 
> Long story to share a picture of the Mickie Satchel in Blue that came home with me:
> 
> View attachment 2967567




Congrats on your new Mickie! Those are really nice! I was tempted last time I was at the outlet but I could not decide between the blue and the orangy red they had.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out in a bit for shopping and supper out with the hubs.
> 
> Miss Black and Gold Carlyle coming out to play since the rain has finally gone and the sun is shining.
> View attachment 2967784
> 
> View attachment 2967785


 
Love Misss Carlyle!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got to visit the Coach outlet near me yesterday. I wish it was a Dooney outlet though. Anyway....I usually only go there to look for any deletes, but there were none (which is usually the case now)..
> 
> I don't usually go for factory bags but some they have out now are actually pretty good. They have the factory version of Phoebe which isn't too bad, but I have plenty of colors of her in FP.
> 
> The only factory bag that has caught my eye lately is the Mickie, satchel and tote, in the metallic blue. Blue of course, lol. Well they had those bags for 30/50 which made the satchel $157.50 before tax. I don't mind paying that price for a factory bag. (Especially since I know it never sold anywhere for the FP amount on the tag.)
> 
> Long story to share a picture of the Mickie Satchel in Blue that came home with me:
> 
> View attachment 2967567




Oh wow! It's so funny you are posting this. I have been stalking this bag (yes I know it's not a Dooney...but Dooney doesn't have anything like this) since last Thursday when I first saw it at the outlet. I have a coach outlet near my house too...and wish it was a Dooney outlet. I went back on Saturday and just couldn't get myself to pull the trigger. I was also looking at the Phoebes, I love the midnight color. Then I was looking at the clearance Gramercy Haircalf in the Leopard print. Gorgeous bag! I got overwhelmed and left empty handed. Now you're making me regret not getting this Mickie satchel. It's gorgeous with the gunmetal hardware and the sheen. Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Headed out in a bit for shopping and supper out with the hubs.
> 
> Miss Black and Gold Carlyle coming out to play since the rain has finally gone and the sun is shining.
> View attachment 2967784
> 
> View attachment 2967785




Beautiful! Hope you had a nice dinner and shopping date with your DH. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> So pretty!


MB thanks on the Oryany and LV......both fun and very different.  Kc


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.
> 
> What color is the bag in your avatar? Crimson? I love my Crimson two pocket.




Sorry for taking so long to respond. Yes, good eye!  My avatar is my Crimson Flo. I love the color, it's so rich and beautiful.


----------



## Vicmarie

Wearing my Tory Burch carmine floral lattice satchel ! Wore it yesterday and today as well !


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2968685
> 
> 
> Wearing my Tory Burch carmine floral lattice satchel ! Wore it yesterday and today as well !


Your handbag is beautiful.  What is she made of ?  Kc


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2968685
> 
> 
> Wearing my Tory Burch carmine floral lattice satchel ! Wore it yesterday and today as well !


 


OMG, she is so pretty!


----------



## Vicmarie

MrsKC said:


> Your handbag is beautiful.  What is she made of ?  Kc




It's canvas and the handles are saffiano ! I love it cause it's structured but also light weight !


----------



## Vicmarie

MaryBel said:


> OMG, she is so pretty!




Thank you !


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2968685
> 
> 
> Wearing my Tory Burch carmine floral lattice satchel ! Wore it yesterday and today as well !


 
I love the pattern and design of this bag,  the color combo is amazing as well.


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> I love the pattern and design of this bag,  the color combo is amazing as well.




Thanks ! It's my first Tory and I'm really liking it !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for Miss Mickie. I really like the metallic shimmer on the leather. 
View attachment 2969798

View attachment 2969799

View attachment 2969800
View attachment 2969801


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Mickie. I really like the metallic shimmer on the leather.
> View attachment 2969798
> 
> View attachment 2969799
> 
> View attachment 2969800
> View attachment 2969801


 
She's so lustrous making the Dark Navy color POP!  And she looks amazing on you NAC.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Mickie. I really like the metallic shimmer on the leather.
> View attachment 2969798
> 
> View attachment 2969799
> 
> View attachment 2969800
> View attachment 2969801


That is a pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2968685
> 
> 
> Wearing my Tory Burch carmine floral lattice satchel ! Wore it yesterday and today as well !


Very pretty bag and great colors.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

**cough** This may have just happened at Belk. Little bit more lunchtime power shopping. I just can't seem to help myself. 25/25% off. 
View attachment 2970018

View attachment 2970021


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** This may have just happened at Belk. Little bit more lunchtime power shopping. I just can't seem to help myself. 25/25% off.
> View attachment 2970018
> 
> View attachment 2970021


I love how you spend your lunch hour!! Kc


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> I love how you spend your lunch hour!! Kc


 
LOL!  My wallet is not always happy and my purse closet needs some serious organizing, but I'm having fun!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Totally with that color the darker hardware makes the bag.


I agree.  I really like the gunmetal hardware.  It gives the bags a bit of an edge.  I like that.



Trudysmom said:


> That is a cute style. I'm glad the sun is shining again.


 Me too!  I just saw on our local news that we 10 straight days of rain.  Yikes!! We don't normally get that many rainy days at once.




MrsKC said:


> That is lovely, very classy!  Kc


Thank you.  I agree.  Especially in the black leather.




MaryBel said:


> You know what I'm going to say right? twins!


But of course you are!  I had no doubt, lol!  I also have her in the pink ticking stripe, and I managed to scorer the larger size in the navy ticking strip.  That one was a pilot bag.  I just wish I had been able to find the smaller size in the navy.  It looks so sharp.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your new Mickie! Those are really nice! I was tempted last time I was at the outlet but I could not decide between the blue and the orangy red they had.
> 
> Love Misss Carlyle!


Thanks MB!  I've been pleasantly surprised lately at some of the factory bags.  I usually only go for the deletes, but I really liked the color on this one too.  And 30/50 made it even sweeter, lol.


I do love Miss Carlyle too.  I also have Olive and love that color.  I missed out on Red Currant (I think that was the color name - not sure).  If I every stumble across that color I will snatch her up. But if I don't, I have a few red bags.  I'm not lacking in that color, lol. 





Twoboyz said:


> Oh wow! It's so funny you are posting this. I have been stalking this bag (yes I know it's not a Dooney...but Dooney doesn't have anything like this) since last Thursday when I first saw it at the outlet. I have a coach outlet near my house too...and wish it was a Dooney outlet. I went back on Saturday and just couldn't get myself to pull the trigger. I was also looking at the Phoebes, I love the midnight color. Then I was looking at the clearance Gramercy Haircalf in the Leopard print. Gorgeous bag! I got overwhelmed and left empty handed. Now you're making me regret not getting this Mickie satchel. It's gorgeous with the gunmetal hardware and the sheen. Congrats!


I've looked at this bag the last couple of times I went to the outlet - so I totally understand.  I tried on both the satchel and the tote, but the tote just seem a bit too big for me.  And I have several large totes.  I liked the versatility of the satchel with the longer strap, so I went with that style.  I'm glad I did.  I really like this bags.  The feel of the leather is very nice, the zipper is very smooth and I love the metallic sheen on the bag.  And of course - it's blue.  LOL....



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! Hope you had a nice dinner and shopping date with your DH. [emoji4]


Thanks!  We did have a nice outing.  Luckily, we like to spend time together.  Good thing, lol.



TaterTots said:


> She's so lustrous making the Dark Navy color POP!  And she looks amazing on you NAC.


Thank you so much!



Trudysmom said:


> That is a pretty bag.


Thanks!  I think so too!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** This may have just happened at Belk. Little bit more lunchtime power shopping. I just can't seem to help myself. 25/25% off.
> View attachment 2970018
> 
> View attachment 2970021


 
LOVE LOVE LOOOOVVVVEEE!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** This may have just happened at Belk. Little bit more lunchtime power shopping. I just can't seem to help myself. 25/25% off.
> View attachment 2970018
> 
> View attachment 2970021




Twins! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> But of course you are!  I had no doubt, lol!  I also have her in the pink ticking stripe, and I managed to scorer the larger size in the navy ticking strip.  That one was a pilot bag.  I just wish I had been able to find the smaller size in the navy.  It looks so sharp.




Is the pink the orangy one? I have that one and the yellow too.
Had ordered the larger one in the white with black but ended up returning it, it was too big.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough** This may have just happened at Belk. Little bit more lunchtime power shopping. I just can't seem to help myself. 25/25% off.
> View attachment 2970018
> 
> View attachment 2970021


Nice! Ive been to Dillards yesterday, they had some very pretty Coach bags on sale. My friend liked this small bucket style bag in neon pink.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Is the pink the orangy one? I have that one and the yellow too.
> Had ordered the larger one in the white with black but ended up returning it, it was too big.




I've seen the Orange one and it's cute. The pink one I have is a light pink.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Twins! Congrats!




LOL!  I knew you'd say that!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've seen the Orange one and it's cute. The pink one I have is a light pink.



Oh, I know which one you are talking about, the pink with khaki, right?


----------



## CatePNW

In Coach today, this is the Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> In Coach today, this is the Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2971533


So pretty!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with Bronze Rhyder for today. 
View attachment 2972000

View attachment 2972001


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> In Coach today, this is the Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2971533


 
That's very cute!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Bronze Rhyder for today.
> View attachment 2972000
> 
> View attachment 2972001


 
When ever I think of Coach NAC this is always the first bag I think of.  Color and all,  such a stunning bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> In Coach today, this is the Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2971533







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Bronze Rhyder for today.
> View attachment 2972000
> 
> View attachment 2972001




Beautiful Coach bags ladies [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my parchment New Willis out to do errands with hubby today.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> I took my parchment New Willis out to do errands with hubby today.




She's stunning and I love her bando as well.


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> She's stunning and I love her bando as well.


The band? Scarf? The Coach ponytail scarf has butterflies and sequins, so pretty.  I have a few scarves. I heard they stopped making them. Love them.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> The band? Scarf? The Coach ponytail scarf has butterflies and sequins, so pretty.  I have a few scarves. I heard they stopped making them. Love them.




Yes the scarf!  it's gorgeous. It's to bad if they stop making them. I have none myself but I've always thought they looks so elegant on a bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Yes the scarf!  it's gorgeous. It's to bad if they stop making them. I have none myself but I've always thought they looks so elegant on a bag.


Thank you. Yes, they are fun to use on bags.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I took my parchment New Willis out to do errands with hubby today.


Oh so lady like and feminine.....love


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I took my parchment New Willis out to do errands with hubby today.




So cute and feminine with the scarf! I love it [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Fuschia Selma getting the love today. 
View attachment 2974368

View attachment 2974370


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Selma getting the love today.
> View attachment 2974368
> 
> View attachment 2974370


Great color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Great color!




Thanks!  It's finally sunny and not raining. At the moment that is, lol, and I wanted something bright and cheerful.


----------



## ShariG8R

Trudysmom said:


> I took my parchment New Willis out to do errands with hubby today.


So very pretty with the scarf!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fuschia Selma getting the love today.
> View attachment 2974368
> 
> View attachment 2974370




Gorgeous color! It reminds me of violet flo [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Looks like it's a MK weekend. EW Signature Tote in Navy/White. It's blue. I had to have it, lol. 
View attachment 2975201


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like it's a MK weekend. EW Signature Tote in Navy/White. It's blue. I had to have it, lol.
> View attachment 2975201




That one is so pretty on. I was looking at getting this color way I'm a tote, I can't remember the name but it was smaller I think and it didn't have the side pockets. I loved the navy trim. Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Chocolate Edie gets to start the work week. 
View attachment 2976160

View attachment 2976161

View attachment 2976162


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chocolate Edie gets to start the work week.
> View attachment 2976160
> 
> View attachment 2976161
> 
> View attachment 2976162


Both of the bags are so pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chocolate Edie gets to start the work week.
> View attachment 2976160
> 
> View attachment 2976161
> 
> View attachment 2976162




I love this bag! She's so pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

Did a quick run to the outlet Sat to check out the Sanibel bags at the Dooney store and after that made a quick stop at coach. Ended up leaving with these 2 beauties:


Carrie in gathered leather in cornflower (it was on clearance 50%+40%), so it was about $209 + tax and from the collection they did for mother's day, I got this flower tote, 119 + tax. 


I think this is flower tote is totally Rosie's (elbglr) kind of bag! Rosie, did you see this?


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run to the outlet Sat to check out the Sanibel bags at the Dooney store and after that made a quick stop at coach. Ended up leaving with these 2 beauties:
> 
> 
> Carrie in gathered leather in cornflower (it was on clearance 50%+40%), so it was about $209 + tax and from the collection they did for mother's day, I got this flower tote, 119 + tax.
> 
> 
> I think this is flower tote is totally Rosie's (elbglr) kind of bag! Rosie, did you see this?


That Carrie bag&#8230;.I have always loved it. I love that kiss lock opening.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> That Carrie bag&#8230;.I have always loved it. I love that kiss lock opening.


 

Thanks! 
For me the gathered leather is what called me!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like it's a MK weekend. EW Signature Tote in Navy/White. It's blue. I had to have it, lol.
> View attachment 2975201




Haven't seen this one in the Blue. It looks great.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chocolate Edie gets to start the work week.
> View attachment 2976160
> 
> View attachment 2976161
> 
> View attachment 2976162




Simply stunning.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run to the outlet Sat to check out the Sanibel bags at the Dooney store and after that made a quick stop at coach. Ended up leaving with these 2 beauties:
> 
> 
> Carrie in gathered leather in cornflower (it was on clearance 50%+40%), so it was about $209 + tax and from the collection they did for mother's day, I got this flower tote, 119 + tax.
> 
> 
> I think this is flower tote is totally Rosie's (elbglr) kind of bag! Rosie, did you see this?




Love them both MB!  Terrific finds.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Love them both MB!  Terrific finds.




Thanks TT!


----------



## MaryBel

Carried this one on Saturday and of course, I got the funny stare and comments from DH.
He told me, ah, this one is so if you get lost in the woods you just lift it above your head so the rescue can see you from the air...ja ja, very funny!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run to the outlet Sat to check out the Sanibel bags at the Dooney store and after that made a quick stop at coach. Ended up leaving with these 2 beauties:
> 
> 
> Carrie in gathered leather in cornflower (it was on clearance 50%+40%), so it was about $209 + tax and from the collection they did for mother's day, I got this flower tote, 119 + tax.
> 
> 
> I think this is flower tote is totally Rosie's (elbglr) kind of bag! Rosie, did you see this?


Love the gathered blue leather. I love when bags have the nice details. So pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Love the gathered blue leather. I love when bags have the nice details. So pretty.


 
Thanks! I think the twisted gathered leather is one of the nicest designs coach has.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chocolate Edie gets to start the work week.
> View attachment 2976160
> 
> View attachment 2976161
> 
> View attachment 2976162


Oh how I love that!  Kc


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run to the outlet Sat to check out the Sanibel bags at the Dooney store and after that made a quick stop at coach. Ended up leaving with these 2 beauties:
> 
> 
> Carrie in gathered leather in cornflower (it was on clearance 50%+40%), so it was about $209 + tax and from the collection they did for mother's day, I got this flower tote, 119 + tax.
> 
> 
> I think this is flower tote is totally Rosie's (elbglr) kind of bag! Rosie, did you see this?



That Carrie is such a gorgeous blue color!!  I'm wanting something in this color (or similar) for this spring/summer...


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run to the outlet Sat to check out the Sanibel bags at the Dooney store and after that made a quick stop at coach. Ended up leaving with these 2 beauties:
> 
> 
> Carrie in gathered leather in cornflower (it was on clearance 50%+40%), so it was about $209 + tax and from the collection they did for mother's day, I got this flower tote, 119 + tax.
> 
> 
> I think this is flower tote is totally Rosie's (elbglr) kind of bag! Rosie, did you see this?


Those are great! That blue bag is so unique and lady like--


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks! I think the twisted gathered leather is one of the nicest designs coach has.


I can't believe you found such a nice bag at the outlet. I have not found a bag at the one near me in years. I don't know what happened over there. I used to go there right after I hit the Dooney outlet, since they are almost opposite each other. I haven't seen any that piqued my interest in a such a long time. I think I only have about six Coach bags. Dooney is definitely the majority. As a company, Coach is expanding into other areas....looking to become a lifestyle brand. They are building a new HQ in NYC which is pretty awesome. Perhaps you should buy some stock in them (the paper kind).


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Carried this one on Saturday and of course, I got the funny stare and comments from DH.
> He told me, ah, this one is so if you get lost in the woods you just lift it above your head so the rescue can see you from the air...ja ja, very funny!


That is a classic husband comment, mine would say the same thing. Today he said, "it seems like everyday you have a different purse." I said yes, that is intentional dear.........


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> That Carrie is such a gorgeous blue color!!  I'm wanting something in this color (or similar) for this spring/summer...


 
Thanks!
The coach outlet had these and also mini boroughs in the same color on clearance. You can do charge holds at the coach outlet, they will take your info and cc and do the charge and you have 2 weeks to pick it up, although if you can not pick it up at the 2 weeks, you just need to let them know and they will extend the pick up time. That way you get your item and you don't have to rush to the outlet.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Those are great! That blue bag is so unique and lady like--


 
Thanks kc!
Love blue and the gathered leather sealed the deal. I actually was looking at them the last time I was at the outlet so when I saw them on clearance, I had to get one.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I can't believe you found such a nice bag at the outlet. I have not found a bag at the one near me in years. I don't know what happened over there. I used to go there right after I hit the Dooney outlet, since they are almost opposite each other. I haven't seen any that piqued my interest in a such a long time. I think I only have about six Coach bags. Dooney is definitely the majority. As a company, Coach is expanding into other areas....looking to become a lifestyle brand. They are building a new HQ in NYC which is pretty awesome. Perhaps you should buy some stock in them (the paper kind).


 
Actually this one is one of those MFF bags that they are FP designs, just remade for the outlet. Lately they have been doing that with some styles. The true FP bag selection is really small at my outlet too.


Coach is really weird. It is also changing a lot of the styles to make them more appealing to the younger crowds but they are losing most of the classic styles and leathers that were the appeal of coach.  I think I should better just stay away from any kind of coach, even the paper stock kind.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> That is a classic husband comment, mine would say the same thing. Today he said, "it seems like everyday you have a different purse." I said yes, that is intentional dear.........




If mine would have told me that I would have used the opportunity to use DS's latest phrase 'Well, duh....yeah'

It's his latest one, he's using it for everything. I asked him where he learned that, his answer: From a book he's reading!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Carried this one on Saturday and of course, I got the funny stare and comments from DH.
> He told me, ah, this one is so if you get lost in the woods you just lift it above your head so the rescue can see you from the air...ja ja, very funny!




LOL!  Totally something my Dear Hubby would say. But I LOVE IT!!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> LOL!  Totally something my Dear Hubby would say. But I LOVE IT!!


 
Actually I was expecting something more in the lines of this is a bag to put on top of the car when you have car trouble on the road


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run to the outlet Sat to check out the Sanibel bags at the Dooney store and after that made a quick stop at coach. Ended up leaving with these 2 beauties:
> 
> 
> Carrie in gathered leather in cornflower (it was on clearance 50%+40%), so it was about $209 + tax and from the collection they did for mother's day, I got this flower tote, 119 + tax.
> 
> 
> I think this is flower tote is totally Rosie's (elbglr) kind of bag! Rosie, did you see this?




Oh my! I love both of those! I will have to look for the flower tote soon.


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> The coach outlet had these and also mini boroughs in the same color on clearance. You can do charge holds at the coach outlet, they will take your info and cc and do the charge and you have 2 weeks to pick it up, although if you can not pick it up at the 2 weeks, you just need to let them know and they will extend the pick up time. That way you get your item and you don't have to rush to the outlet.



I had no idea you could do that!  Thanks for letting me know.  

BTW, what are FP (full price?) bags and MFF designs (made for ??)?


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my! I love both of those! I will have to look for the flower tote soon.


 
Thanks! My outlet(Tulalip, WA) had 2 more carries, so if yours don't have it, you can do a charge send. 
GF, you should try to do it soon. I asked the SA if they had a lot of them and she said that it was limited for mother's day. She checked and the store only had 36 left so I decided not to wait and get it before it was gone.


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> I had no idea you could do that!  Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> BTW, what are FP (full price?) bags and MFF designs (made for ??)?




They have styles that are made for the boutiques (and sold at full price or the occasional discount for preferred customers) and designs that are used for the outlet bags. Lately they have been taking designs of FP bags and made them for the outlets, so those bags look like the ones sold at the boutiques or coach.com but they have never been there. Most of them seem the same quality as the FP bags.


----------



## all2joy

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run to the outlet Sat to check out the Sanibel bags at the Dooney store and after that made a quick stop at coach. Ended up leaving with these 2 beauties:
> 
> 
> Carrie in gathered leather in cornflower (it was on clearance 50%+40%), so it was about $209 + tax and from the collection they did for mother's day, I got this flower tote, 119 + tax.
> 
> 
> I think this is flower tote is totally Rosie's (elbglr) kind of bag! Rosie, did you see this?


They are Beautiful!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> They are Beautiful!!!!


 
Thanks A2J!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  that gathered leather is very unusual and rich looking.  Enjoy.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chocolate Edie gets to start the work week.
> View attachment 2976160
> 
> View attachment 2976161
> 
> View attachment 2976162




Love that siggy color combo. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run to the outlet Sat to check out the Sanibel bags at the Dooney store and after that made a quick stop at coach. Ended up leaving with these 2 beauties:
> 
> 
> Carrie in gathered leather in cornflower (it was on clearance 50%+40%), so it was about $209 + tax and from the collection they did for mother's day, I got this flower tote, 119 + tax.
> 
> 
> I think this is flower tote is totally Rosie's (elbglr) kind of bag! Rosie, did you see this?




Beautiful bags MaryBel!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Carried this one on Saturday and of course, I got the funny stare and comments from DH.
> He told me, ah, this one is so if you get lost in the woods you just lift it above your head so the rescue can see you from the air...ja ja, very funny!




Lol! The good thing is he's noticing your bag...or maybe it's not such a good thing.... 
Now that's a pop of color! Nice!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is MK Hamilton Traveler in Gooseberry.  I love this bag style so much, I got it in three colors. All on clearance of course. 
View attachment 2977261

View attachment 2977266


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is MK Hamilton Traveler in Gooseberry.  I love this bag style so much, I got it in three colors. All on clearance of course.
> View attachment 2977261
> 
> View attachment 2977266


 
I was looking at this bag online just last night.  I love the Hamilton and I'm really thinking I love the look of the Hamilton Traveler even more.  Really a great looking bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is MK Hamilton Traveler in Gooseberry.  I love this bag style so much, I got it in three colors. All on clearance of course.
> View attachment 2977261
> 
> View attachment 2977266


I love that color.


----------



## klynneann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is MK Hamilton Traveler in Gooseberry.  I love this bag style so much, I got it in three colors. All on clearance of course.
> View attachment 2977261
> 
> View attachment 2977266



This is such a great color!  There's a woman I ride the bus with in the mornings who has an MK Hamilton in this color and I love seeing her with it every day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> LOVE LOVE LOOOOVVVVEEE!!!!!


Me too!!



Nebo said:


> Nice! Ive been to Dillards yesterday, they had some very pretty Coach bags on sale. My friend liked this small bucket style bag in neon pink.


I do love Dillards clearance - a very dangerous place to be, lol. 



CatePNW said:


> In Coach today, this is the Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel.
> View attachment 2971533


Love!!  And the fob is perfect.



MaryBel said:


> Oh, I know which one you are talking about, the pink with khaki, right?


Yes - I do believe there is khaki in with the pink and white.  It's a light pink - not a hot or neon pink.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> When ever I think of Coach NAC this is always the first bag I think of.  Color and all,  such a stunning bag.


Thanks!  I love how the metallic looks in different lights.  Add in the gunmetal hardware and I was in love. 



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful Coach bags ladies [emoji7]


Thanks!




Trudysmom said:


> I took my parchment New Willis out to do errands with hubby today.


Love Willis!  And Parchment is such a fresh color for Spring and Summer.



Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous color! It reminds me of violet flo [emoji4]


I agree!  It is vey similar to my Violet Flo.  I need to take a side by side picture one day and post it on here. 



Twoboyz said:


> That one is so pretty on. I was looking at getting this color way I'm a tote, I can't remember the name but it was smaller I think and it didn't have the side pockets. I loved the navy trim. Enjoy! [emoji4]


I looked at the smaller tote - they had a front pocket and were cute.  But I liked the larger size that I got.  I have the same style in the black on black signature and I really liked how easy the bag is to carry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I love this bag! She's so pretty!


 Thanks!!  Me too!




TaterTots said:


> Haven't seen this one in the Blue. It looks great.


I am all about the blue bags, so I had to have something in this color combo.



TaterTots said:


> Simply stunning.


Thanks!  I agree - Love this bag.



MaryBel said:


> Carried this one on Saturday and of course, I got the funny stare and comments from DH.
> He told me, ah, this one is so if you get lost in the woods you just lift it above your head so the rescue can see you from the air...ja ja, very funny!


Men.  Mine doesn't get it either, lol.  But at least he doesn't fuss about how many bags I have.  How can he?  After what he spends on hunting clubs and all that paraphernalia?  I'm golden, lol. 



MrsKC said:


> Oh how I love that!  Kc


Thanks!  Me too!



MaryBel said:


> Thanks! My outlet(Tulalip, WA) had 2 more carries, so if yours don't have it, you can do a charge send.
> GF, you should try to do it soon. I asked the SA if they had a lot of them and she said that it was limited for mother's day. She checked and the store only had 36 left so I decided not to wait and get it before it was gone.


Thanks, GF!  I love how Carrie looks, but I don't care for the kisslock and gathered leather.  So I'm safe on that one, lol.  If I don't find any of the totes, it will be okay.  I have many others I need to carry, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love that siggy color combo. [emoji4]


Me too!  I love how rich the color is. 



TaterTots said:


> I was looking at this bag online just last night.  I love the Hamilton and I'm really thinking I love the look of the Hamilton Traveler even more.  Really a great looking bag.


 I liked the Hamilton at first too - and got a few.  But I didn't like how they worked for me when I carried them.  And the long chain strap annoys me.  So I will be re-homing those.  I really like the Hamilton Traveler.  I much prefer that style. 




Trudysmom said:


> I love that color.


Thanks!  Me too!



klynneann said:


> This is such a great color!  There's a woman I ride the bus with in the mornings who has an MK Hamilton in this color and I love seeing her with it every day.


I agree!  It's such a rich green.  It's almost a neutral in a way.  I like that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Chestnut Pheebs getting the love today. 

View attachment 2978390

View attachment 2978391


----------



## MrsKC

That is one beautiful bag GF!


----------



## ShariG8R

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Pheebs getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 2978390
> 
> View attachment 2978391


She is stunning!!!


----------



## MrsKC

So I wanted to take a pic of this yesterday.  Had on a red sweater, khakis, and siggy shoes.  This worked good as this was my combined purse and tote.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Pheebs getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 2978390
> 
> View attachment 2978391


 
Excellent choice NAC!


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> So I wanted to take a pic of this yesterday.  Had on a red sweater, khakis, and siggy shoes.  This worked good as this was my combined purse and tote.


 
I just know this looked perfect with your outfit KC!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> I just know this looked perfect with your outfit KC!


Thanks TT. It is fun to match our handbags with our outfits


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Thanks TT. It is fun to match our handbags with our outfits


 


Always!!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Pheebs getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 2978390
> 
> View attachment 2978391





MrsKC said:


> So I wanted to take a pic of this yesterday.  Had on a red sweater, khakis, and siggy shoes.  This worked good as this was my combined purse and tote.



Such great bags! MKC, you outfit sounds great with this bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> So I wanted to take a pic of this yesterday.  Had on a red sweater, khakis, and siggy shoes.  This worked good as this was my combined purse and tote.


 
That is gorgeous!  I love the dark brown on bags.  So rich looking. Your outfit sounds like it was perfect with this lovely bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> That is one beautiful bag GF!


Thanks!  I absolutely love Phoebe in Chestnut.



ShariG8R said:


> She is stunning!!!


Thanks!  This is one of my favorite colors for Phoebe.




TaterTots said:


> Excellent choice NAC!


Thanks! It's been awhile since she got an outing - I decided it was time, lol. 



Nebo said:


> *Such great bags!* MKC, you outfit sounds great with this bag!


Thanks!!


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Such great bags! MKC, you outfit sounds great with this bag!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is gorgeous!  I love the dark brown on bags.  So rich looking. Your outfit sounds like it was perfect with this lovely bag.



Ladies thank you for your very kind comments . Enjoy this beautiful sunshiny day!


----------



## klynneann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Pheebs getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 2978390
> 
> View attachment 2978391



Is the Phoebe still around?  I think I missed out on that one.  There's a slightly different version of it out now, but I don't like it as much.  This one is a great color!



MrsKC said:


> So I wanted to take a pic of this yesterday.  Had on a red sweater, khakis, and siggy shoes.  This worked good as this was my combined purse and tote.



Really like this LV - do you know what it's called?


----------



## MrsKC

klynneann said:


> Is the Phoebe still around?  I think I missed out on that one.  There's a slightly different version of it out now, but I don't like it as much.  This one is a great color!
> 
> 
> 
> Really like this LV - do you know what it's called?



Honestly I don't remember what it is called but I do think the word "tote"  is in the title. I bought it preloved but had it authenticated. Maybe one of the other ladies knows the name?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bags MaryBel!


 


Twoboyz said:


> Lol! The good thing is he's noticing your bag...or maybe it's not such a good thing....
> Now that's a pop of color! Nice!


 
Thanks GF!


Well, at this point I'm not sure which is better


----------



## MrsKC

klynneann said:


> Is the Phoebe still around?  I think I missed out on that one.  There's a slightly different version of it out now, but I don't like it as much.  This one is a great color!
> 
> 
> 
> Really like this LV - do you know what it's called?



After a quick google search it comes up on tradesy.....at $875......way too much IMHO. Mine is in great shape and I did not pay that much 

I searched "vintage Louis Vuitton tote".


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Men.  Mine doesn't get it either, lol.  But at least he doesn't fuss about how many bags I have.  How can he?  After what he spends on hunting clubs and all that paraphernalia?  I'm golden, lol.
> 
> Thanks, GF!  I love how Carrie looks, but I don't care for the kisslock and gathered leather.  So I'm safe on that one, lol.  If I don't find any of the totes, it will be okay.  I have many others I need to carry, lol.




I know! The problem is mine doesn't have any expensive hobbies!


I hope you find one of the totes, I think you will really like it!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Pheebs getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 2978390
> 
> View attachment 2978391


 
Gorgeous phoebe!
I don't have this color


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> So I wanted to take a pic of this yesterday.  Had on a red sweater, khakis, and siggy shoes.  This worked good as this was my combined purse and tote.


 
Gorgeous LV and your outfit sounds perfect for it!


----------



## klynneann

MrsKC said:


> After a quick google search it comes up on tradesy.....at $875......way too much IMHO. Mine is in great shape and I did not pay that much
> 
> I searched "vintage Louis Vuitton tote".



Thank you!  All good information.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous LV and your outfit sounds perfect for it!



Thank you MB 



klynneann said:


> Thank you!  All good information.



You are very welcome


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run to the outlet Sat to check out the Sanibel bags at the Dooney store and after that made a quick stop at coach. Ended up leaving with these 2 beauties:
> 
> 
> Carrie in gathered leather in cornflower (it was on clearance 50%+40%), so it was about $209 + tax and from the collection they did for mother's day, I got this flower tote, 119 + tax.
> 
> 
> I think this is flower tote is totally Rosie's (elbglr) kind of bag! Rosie, did you see this?


Love the gathered bag and the flower tote MaryBel, and yes, you know me, pink flowers are hard for me to pass up!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Pheebs getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 2978390
> 
> View attachment 2978391



Twins - isn't she a beauty!


MrsKC said:


> So I wanted to take a pic of this yesterday.  Had on a red sweater, khakis, and siggy shoes.  This worked good as this was my combined purse and tote.



Lovely LV Mrs KC!


----------



## Scooch

My Macy's FF sale purchase, I know it's nothing special but I owned it 2 years ago and then sold it when I was out of work and have missed it ever since. MK JET SET TOTE in vanilla


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> So I wanted to take a pic of this yesterday.  Had on a red sweater, khakis, and siggy shoes.  This worked good as this was my combined purse and tote.




The outfit with the bag...perfect! Beautiful bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> My Macy's FF sale purchase, I know it's nothing special but I owned it 2 years ago and then sold it when I was out of work and have missed it ever since. MK JET SET TOTE in vanilla
> 
> View attachment 2979134




Beautiful tote! It's a great bag for summer. I like the MK Jet Set totes I like that they are not bulky and they fit nicely under the arm. I love the size of the jet set east west tote especially. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Pheebs getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 2978390
> 
> View attachment 2978391




Gorgeous color! I love the Phoebes with pebbling. I noticed they can look very different from bag to bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Scooch said:


> My Macy's FF sale purchase, I know it's nothing special but I owned it 2 years ago and then sold it when I was out of work and have missed it ever since. MK JET SET TOTE in vanilla
> 
> View attachment 2979134


 
These are amazing bags!  I have the fabric version with dark trim and they hold so much.  I love the Vanilla color of yours as well.


----------



## MrsKC

Today is my Oryany hobo in pale pink. Good for errands and it is raining a little. Color is a very pretty pale pink. Picture washes out the color.


----------



## MrsKC

Scooch said:


> My Macy's FF sale purchase, I know it's nothing special but I owned it 2 years ago and then sold it when I was out of work and have missed it ever since. MK JET SET TOTE in vanilla
> 
> View attachment 2979134



That looks like a great tote, glad you got her again!



Twoboyz said:


> The outfit with the bag...perfect! Beautiful bag. [emoji4]



Thanks TB. I wanted to take a pic but I left when it was still dark. I also took two scarves--both with tan, beige, and a bit of brown and twisted them together-- one was a print and one was a solid. I made it into "one" scarf for the day. It turned out pretty cool .


----------



## klynneann

Scooch said:


> My Macy's FF sale purchase, I know it's nothing special but I owned it 2 years ago and then sold it when I was out of work and have missed it ever since. MK JET SET TOTE in vanilla
> 
> View attachment 2979134



So glad you found it again!  It's definitely a workhorse type of tote - congrats.  



MrsKC said:


> Today is my Oryany hobo in pale pink. Good for errands and it is raining a little. Color is a very pretty pale pink. Picture washes out the color.



Love this blush pink color!



MrsKC said:


> Thanks TB. I wanted to take a pic but I left when it was still dark. I also took two scarves--both with tan, beige, and a bit of brown and twisted them together-- one was a print and one was a solid. I made it into "one" scarf for the day. It turned out pretty cool .



What you did with the scarves sounds very cool - would have loved to see it.


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Today is my Oryany hobo in pale pink. Good for errands and it is raining a little. Color is a very pretty pale pink. Picture washes out the color.


 
I love the style of this bag KC,  and nothing beats a good Hobo.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> I love the style of this bag KC,  and nothing beats a good Hobo.


Thanks GF


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for my Brahmin Medium Andro Tote in French Blue. 
View attachment 2980478

View attachment 2980479


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for my Brahmin Medium Andro Tote in French Blue.
> View attachment 2980478
> 
> View attachment 2980479


Love the tri-texture bags, and that color combo is beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for my Brahmin Medium Andro Tote in French Blue.
> View attachment 2980478
> 
> View attachment 2980479



Beautiful! I love this medium tote.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for my Brahmin Medium Andro Tote in French Blue.
> View attachment 2980478
> 
> View attachment 2980479


I love the blue in that bag! Have fun today


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for my Brahmin Medium Andro Tote in French Blue.
> View attachment 2980478
> 
> View attachment 2980479




Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Got these 2 cuties at Macy's today. I got lucky with the ocelot. Retails for 175, it should have been $131 but it was mismarked at $77, plus the extra 25% for the F&F, so I got it for 58+tax. There were 2 so I got both. One for me one for a gift. The SA that helped me checked the system and they had one more so she said she will buy it for her daughter!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 cuties at Macy's today. I got lucky with the ocelot. Retails for 175, it should have been $131 but it was mismarked at $77, plus the extra 25% for the F&F, so I got it for 58+tax. There were 2 so I got both. One for me one for a gift. The SA that helped me checked the system and they had one more so she said she will buy it for her daughter!


Those are so fun!!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 cuties at Macy's today. I got lucky with the ocelot. Retails for 175, it should have been $131 but it was mismarked at $77, plus the extra 25% for the F&F, so I got it for 58+tax. There were 2 so I got both. One for me one for a gift. The SA that helped me checked the system and they had one more so she said she will buy it for her daughter!



They had a small/medium Coach satchel in this leopard print in Dillards in a blush and pale blue color. It is extra 30 % off on the sale price.

Cute finds!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 cuties at Macy's today. I got lucky with the ocelot. Retails for 175, it should have been $131 but it was mismarked at $77, plus the extra 25% for the F&F, so I got it for 58+tax. There were 2 so I got both. One for me one for a gift. The SA that helped me checked the system and they had one more so she said she will buy it for her daughter!



It is these two. They had two or three of each. A lady in front of me got the blue one.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Those are so fun!!




Thanks Kc!



Nebo said:


> They had a small/medium Coach satchel in this leopard print in Dillards in a blush and pale blue color. It is extra 30 % off on the sale price.
> 
> Cute finds!


 


Nebo said:


> It is these two. They had two or three of each. A lady in front of me got the blue one.


 
Thanks Nebo!


I actually ordered the blue one form Dillard's online. It's on it's way. Will be here Wednesday.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Got these two cuties at Dillards today. 

The Medium Grape Selma was in clearance for 50% off and then 30% off that, so $104 before tax. 
View attachment 2981293


Then I finally caved and got the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine. I knew the first time I saw this color I would get something in it. This is my favorite color so it was a no brainier. This was 25% off, so at least it wasn't FP. I love this color. The lighting in my house is terrible and makes it look like the powder blue, but it isn't. 
View attachment 2981294


----------



## CatePNW

Here's my Michael Kors Quilted Clutch that I got on sale for $35 at the MK site.  I love it!  There are 6 card slots in the front zipper, and inside the main area there is a zipper compartment and 2 slip pockets on the other side.  I think I'm gonna take her out to dinner tonight!  I LOVE how nice and elegant they package their items.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for my Brahmin Medium Andro Tote in French Blue.
> View attachment 2980478
> 
> View attachment 2980479




Beautiful NAC!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 cuties at Macy's today. I got lucky with the ocelot. Retails for 175, it should have been $131 but it was mismarked at $77, plus the extra 25% for the F&F, so I got it for 58+tax. There were 2 so I got both. One for me one for a gift. The SA that helped me checked the system and they had one more so she said she will buy it for her daughter!




So cute and what a steal!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Got these two cuties at Dillards today.
> 
> The Medium Grape Selma was in clearance for 50% off and then 30% off that, so $104 before tax.
> View attachment 2981293
> 
> 
> Then I finally caved and got the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine. I knew the first time I saw this color I would get something in it. This is my favorite color so it was a no brainier. This was 25% off, so at least it wasn't FP. I love this color. The lighting in my house is terrible and makes it look like the powder blue, but it isn't.
> View attachment 2981294


You always find something at Dillard's , looks like it was a good day GF!!


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> Here's my Michael Kors Quilted Clutch that I got on sale for $35 at the MK site.  I love it!  There are 6 card slots in the front zipper, and inside the main area there is a zipper compartment and 2 slip pockets on the other side.  I think I'm gonna take her out to dinner tonight!  I LOVE how nice and elegant they package their items.
> 
> View attachment 2981298
> View attachment 2981302


$35!!!! Wow what a deal and so cute!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Kc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nebo!
> 
> 
> I actually ordered the blue one form Dillard's online. It's on it's way. Will be here Wednesday.


Yeei, cant wait to see it. I cant believe it, but I was actually contemplating about the blush one :gasp:. They just looked sooo cute.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Got these two cuties at Dillards today.
> 
> The Medium Grape Selma was in clearance for 50% off and then 30% off that, so $104 before tax.
> View attachment 2981293
> 
> 
> Then I finally caved and got the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine. I knew the first time I saw this color I would get something in it. This is my favorite color so it was a no brainier. This was 25% off, so at least it wasn't FP. I love this color. The lighting in my house is terrible and makes it look like the powder blue, but it isn't.
> View attachment 2981294



Great colors and shapes!


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> Here's my Michael Kors Quilted Clutch that I got on sale for $35 at the MK site.  I love it!  There are 6 card slots in the front zipper, and inside the main area there is a zipper compartment and 2 slip pockets on the other side.  I think I'm gonna take her out to dinner tonight!  I LOVE how nice and elegant they package their items.
> 
> View attachment 2981298
> View attachment 2981302


Lovely color! Yes, the packaging is great, love the note!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This lovely gets to come out and play today. 
View attachment 2981741


----------



## CatePNW

MrsKC said:


> $35!!!! Wow what a deal and so cute!





Nebo said:


> Lovely color! Yes, the packaging is great, love the note!



Thanks.  I dressed her up with a flower and took her out to dinner last night!  Then we stopped by Macy's to see what they for the F&F sale.  Didn't see much at all, but the clearance tables never have too much on them at my store.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely gets to come out and play today.
> View attachment 2981741



So pretty!  Someday I'll get another MK bag, probably a saffiano leather.



MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 cuties at Macy's today. I got lucky with the ocelot. Retails for 175, it should have been $131 but it was mismarked at $77, plus the extra 25% for the F&F, so I got it for 58+tax. There were 2 so I got both. One for me one for a gift. The SA that helped me checked the system and they had one more so she said she will buy it for her daughter!



No price mistake at my store on this, or else I would have got it!  



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Got these two cuties at Dillards today.
> 
> The Medium Grape Selma was in clearance for 50% off and then 30% off that, so $104 before tax.
> View attachment 2981293
> 
> 
> Then I finally caved and got the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine. I knew the first time I saw this color I would get something in it. This is my favorite color so it was a no brainier. This was 25% off, so at least it wasn't FP. I love this color. The lighting in my house is terrible and makes it look like the powder blue, but it isn't.
> View attachment 2981294



I LOVE that grape Selma!  This color never made it to clearance at my Macy's, in fact, I don't think I've ever seen a Selma or Hamilton on the clearance table.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely gets to come out and play today.
> View attachment 2981741




Beautiful and fun! I love the contrast.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Got to go to another Dillards and came away with this cutie for $75 with tax. Somebody please stop me! LOL!  

I'll get a better picture later, but here's a terrible in store picture. 

Mini Crosby in Brass. 
View attachment 2982019


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> So cute and what a steal!




Thanks GF!



Nebo said:


> Yeei, cant wait to see it. I cant believe it, but I was actually contemplating about the blush one :gasp:. They just looked sooo cute.




I think you should get one, they are pretty cute. They would look very good on you!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely gets to come out and play today.
> View attachment 2981741




Oh, love this one, so much fun!



CatePNW said:


> Thanks.  I dressed her up with a flower and took her out to dinner last night!  Then we stopped by Macy's to see what they for the F&F sale.  Didn't see much at all, but the clearance tables never have too much on them at my store.
> 
> View attachment 2981958




Lovely MK Cate! Love the quilting! And what an awesome deal! Congrats!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Got to go to another Dillards and came away with this cutie for $75 with tax. Somebody please stop me! LOL!
> 
> I'll get a better picture later, but here's a terrible in store picture.
> 
> Mini Crosby in Brass.
> View attachment 2982019




OMG GF, I love it!
I wish I had a Dillard's nearby. Oh well, at least I found some deals at Macys, not as good as yours but (50%+25%) is still pretty good!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Got to go to another Dillards and came away with this cutie for $75 with tax. Somebody please stop me! LOL!
> 
> I'll get a better picture later, but here's a terrible in store picture.
> 
> Mini Crosby in Brass.
> View attachment 2982019



Another one!  I saw this at my Macy's last night, nowhere near that price though.  And hubby said it was ugly, haha!  I love the Mini Crosby and all those metallic colors!


----------



## Scooch

I blame FF sale at Macy's and my sister for dragging me there kicking and screaming last night! [emoji1]

MK Hamilton tote in aquamarine and matching Fulton wallet!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Scooch:*  love the color and style of your new handbag.  Seems appropriate... F&F sale with your sister.  Of course you had to buy something.


PS... love your tag line.  I don't have enough closets either.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Thanks.  I dressed her up with a flower and took her out to dinner last night!  Then we stopped by Macy's to see what they for the F&F sale.  Didn't see much at all, but the clearance tables never have too much on them at my store.
> 
> View attachment 2981958


 
What a beauty!  Congrats!  I love the color and the fob looks great on her too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scooch said:


> I blame FF sale at Macy's and my sister for dragging me there kicking and screaming last night! [emoji1]
> 
> MK Hamilton tote in aquamarine and matching Fulton wallet!
> 
> View attachment 2982963


 
Gorgeous!  I just love this color!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Got to go to another Dillards and came away with this cutie for $75 with tax. Somebody please stop me! LOL!
> 
> I'll get a better picture later, but here's a terrible in store picture.
> 
> Mini Crosby in Brass.
> View attachment 2982019




So cute! Love the metallic! How could you resist it at that price!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> I blame FF sale at Macy's and my sister for dragging me there kicking and screaming last night! [emoji1]
> 
> MK Hamilton tote in aquamarine and matching Fulton wallet!
> 
> View attachment 2982963




Wow! The color is gorgeous! Very nice pair. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Scooch

Thanks everyone! The color just makes me smile every time I look at it.


----------



## MrsKC

Scooch said:


> I blame FF sale at Macy's and my sister for dragging me there kicking and screaming last night! [emoji1]
> 
> MK Hamilton tote in aquamarine and matching Fulton wallet!
> 
> View attachment 2982963


So you went kicking and screaming.....looks like your suffering was greatly rewarded :giggles:


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Coach Butterfly bag out today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Coach Butterfly bag out today.




Adorable!


----------



## SEWDimples

Good Evening All,

Picked up a few Michael Kors handbags for my birthday (4/25).

First 3 items came from MK Outlet and 4th item came from Nordstrom.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> So cute! Love the metallic! How could you resist it at that price!




Thanks!  I have many a bag in my closet right now because I couldn't resist the price. I do love a killer deal- helps offset the times when I succumb to full price, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> Picked up a few Michael Kors handbags for my birthday (4/25).
> 
> First 3 items came from MK Outlet and 4th item came from Nordstrom.


 
Awesome haul! Congrats and Happy belated b-day!


----------



## Pixie RN

Scooch said:


> I blame FF sale at Macy's and my sister for dragging me there kicking and screaming last night! [emoji1]
> 
> MK Hamilton tote in aquamarine and matching Fulton wallet!
> 
> View attachment 2982963



That is my favorite summer color! Love MK Saffiano leather. Enjoy that beauty.


----------



## Pixie RN

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> Picked up a few Michael Kors handbags for my birthday (4/25).
> 
> First 3 items came from MK Outlet and 4th item came from Nordstrom.



You ladies are on a "beautiful bag roll" for sure.  Boy, do I need to get busy to catch up. Just have to do mine online as I don't have acces to nice Department stores and Outlets.


----------



## klynneann

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> Picked up a few Michael Kors handbags for my birthday (4/25).
> 
> First 3 items came from MK Outlet and 4th item came from Nordstrom.



Love that brown studded hobo!


----------



## Pixie RN

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> Picked up a few Michael Kors handbags for my birthday (4/25).
> 
> First 3 items came from MK Outlet and 4th item came from Nordstrom.


Dimples,
I'm headed to your house and closet to relieve you of that beautiful fringed MK bag. Please have her waiting for me. I love fringe on a bag and that one meets all of my requirements. Just kidding.&#55357;&#56842; Love this bag. All of them are beauties. What a lovely birthday haul! &#55356;&#57218; &#55356;&#57217;


----------



## Pixie RN

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Coach Butterfly bag out today.


A pretty pink straw bag! Such a tribute to the lovely colors of spring. So cute and fun. &#55356;&#57143; &#55356;&#57145;


----------



## immigratty

ok, epic fail trying to post from mobil phone. Again, Gucci Stirrup top handle in Cuir. my camera sucks, so it does absolutely nothing to show the "stunningness" of this bag [is that a word?]


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Got to go to another Dillards and came away with this cutie for $75 with tax. Somebody please stop me! LOL!
> 
> I'll get a better picture later, but here's a terrible in store picture.
> 
> Mini Crosby in Brass.
> View attachment 2982019


You constantly amaze me with your lovely array of bags! I love seeing your pictures and have to admit the picture of your Sidney Sutton really started leaning me towards this bag. The "nail in the coffin" was when I saw it on Dooney's website in the blue. SOLD! Your Crosby is no exception. Love the colors on this one. Enjoy!&#128522; &#128144;


----------



## Pixie RN

immigratty said:


> ok, epic fail trying to post from mobil phone. Again, Gucci Stirrup top handle in Cuir. my camera sucks, so it does absolutely nothing to show the "stunningness" of this bag [is that a word?]


That has given my tachycardia &#10084;&#65039;. Nothing short of a beautiful, classic bag. Absolutely love it!&#55357;&#56843; &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Twoboyz

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a few Michael Kors handbags for my birthday (4/25).
> 
> 
> 
> First 3 items came from MK Outlet and 4th item came from Nordstrom.




Wow! Now that's an Epic birthday! Gorgeous gifts to yourself. [emoji7] happy Birthday. [emoji512]


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> ok, epic fail trying to post from mobil phone. Again, Gucci Stirrup top handle in Cuir. my camera sucks, so it does absolutely nothing to show the "stunningness" of this bag [is that a word?]




Yup, its a word when you're talking about that bag! Stunningness!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> ok, epic fail trying to post from mobil phone. Again, Gucci Stirrup top handle in Cuir. my camera sucks, so it does absolutely nothing to show the "stunningness" of this bag [is that a word?]


 
I see the stunningness!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM*:  that bag is STUNNING.  Now I can understand your Alto desires too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

immigratty said:


> ok, epic fail trying to post from mobil phone. Again, Gucci Stirrup top handle in Cuir. my camera sucks, so it does absolutely nothing to show the "stunningness" of this bag [is that a word?]


Yes it is in the same dictionary as "beautifulest". PTB will confirm that for us. 
So the bag is actually one of the most beautifulest in its stunningness.


----------



## all2joy

MaryBel said:


> I see the stunningness!



I agree Stunningness!


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> ok, epic fail trying to post from mobil phone. Again, Gucci Stirrup top handle in Cuir. my camera sucks, so it does absolutely nothing to show the "stunningness" of this bag [is that a word?]


Yes stunning....


----------



## immigratty

Pixie RN said:


> That has given my tachycardia &#10084;&#65039;. Nothing short of a beautiful, classic bag. Absolutely love it!&#65533;&#65533; &#10084;&#65039;



confession: I had to look u "tachycardia" lol 



Twoboyz said:


> Yup, its a word when you're talking about that bag! Stunningness!






MaryBel said:


> I see the stunningness!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM*:  that bag is STUNNING.  Now I can understand your Alto desires too.



Thanx LJ.. It was my Love for Gucci that brought out my love for Alto. Then Alto took off, have far more Altos than Guccis. Dooney truly is my first love!



YankeeDooney said:


> Yes it is in the same dictionary as "beautifulest". PTB will confirm that for us.
> So the bag is actually one of the most beautifulest in its stunningness.



lol right. 

thaanx so much ladies. I really don't like doing multiples, but some bags...u just can't help yoursefl, and this is one of 'em [along with Alto Viviana and Flo Clayton I have 2 of each of those] I hope you all have a great day. 

I'm sitting here baking cupcakes for my students...the real Betty Crocker lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> ok, epic fail trying to post from mobil phone. Again, Gucci Stirrup top handle in Cuir. my camera sucks, so it does absolutely nothing to show the "stunningness" of this bag [is that a word?]


 
TDF Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pixie RN said:


> You constantly amaze me with your lovely array of bags! I love seeing your pictures and have to admit the picture of your Sidney Sutton really started leaning me towards this bag. The "nail in the coffin" was when I saw it on Dooney's website in the blue. SOLD! Your Crosby is no exception. Love the colors on this one. Enjoy!&#128522; &#128144;


 
Thank you so much!  I would love to find the Sidney Sutton in the blue one day.  I'm all about the blue, lol. I forgot I had seen that one on the website.  Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Daquiri

immigratty said:


> ok, epic fail trying to post from mobil phone. Again, Gucci Stirrup top handle in Cuir. my camera sucks, so it does absolutely nothing to show the "stunningness" of this bag [is that a word?]


WOW!!! Stunningness indeed! What a beauty.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## immigratty

Daquiri said:


> WOW!!! Stunningness indeed! What a beauty.  Thanks for sharing.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> TDF Gorgeous!



thanx ladies


----------



## SEWDimples

Pixie RN said:


> Dimples,
> I'm headed to your house and closet to relieve you of that beautiful fringed MK bag. Please have her waiting for me. I love fringe on a bag and that one meets all of my requirements. Just kidding.&#65533;&#65533; Love this bag. All of them are beauties. What a lovely birthday haul! &#65533;&#65533; &#65533;&#65533;



HAHAHAHA. It is on the MK website too. It was $99 at the outlet. I have a tan  suede MK hobo with fringe too. Thank you.



klynneann said:


> Love that brown studded hobo!


 Thanks!



Pixie RN said:


> You ladies are on a "beautiful bag roll" for sure.  Boy, do I need to get busy to catch up. Just have to do mine online as I don't have acces to nice Department stores and Outlets.


 Thanks! I hope you find what you like.



Twoboyz said:


> Wow! Now that's an Epic birthday! Gorgeous gifts to yourself. [emoji7] happy Birthday. [emoji512]


 Thank you Twoboyz!



MaryBel said:


> Awesome haul! Congrats and Happy belated b-day!


 Thank you MaryBel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing for Miss Aquamarine. It is so hard to capture the true color of this bag. 

View attachment 2988889

View attachment 2988895


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Aquamarine. It is so hard to capture the true color of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2988889
> 
> View attachment 2988895


NAC, great saturated color--perfect sunny day for her .


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Aquamarine. It is so hard to capture the true color of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2988889
> 
> View attachment 2988895



My favorite summer color. Never get tired of it. Love MK Saffiano leather. Have some Selma's in it and they are great. This MK is so pretty and practical.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> NAC, great saturated color--perfect sunny day for her .


Thanks! I totally agree - such a cheerful and happy color.  I love it.



Pixie RN said:


> My favorite summer color. Never get tired of it. Love MK Saffiano leather. Have some Selma's in it and they are great. This MK is so pretty and practical.


 I agree - As soon as I saw this color at Dillards, I knew I would get something in it.  I love the easy care of the saffiano and the zip top totes, so it was an easy choice.  


Although, this color is gorgeous on the Selma.  Another favorite of mine.....


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Aquamarine. It is so hard to capture the true color of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2988889
> 
> View attachment 2988895




Gorgeous! 
I want something in this color!


----------



## MaryBel

Overdue post. I got these 2 last weekend at Macy's F&F sale. They were 50% plus the extra 25% off, yay!


Plus I got Miss Edie in Teal at the outlet a few days ago (the same day I got the green Sanibel). 


NAC, I think we are now twins on this one too, aren't we?


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Overdue post. I got these 2 last weekend at Macy's F&F sale. They were 50% plus the extra 25% off, yay!
> 
> 
> Plus I got Miss Edie in Teal at the outlet a few days ago (the same day I got the green Sanibel).
> 
> 
> NAC, I think we are now twins on this one too, aren't we?


Loving the color of the bucket bag, reminds me of the Dooney Elephant. I "need" something in that color.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Loving the color of the bucket bag, reminds me of the Dooney Elephant. I "need" something in that color.




Thanks! In coach is called mink. I agree, looks close to elephant. Very pretty color! 
Yes, you need something in elephant.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing for Miss Aquamarine. It is so hard to capture the true color of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2988889
> 
> View attachment 2988895




That's such a gorgeous color!



MaryBel said:


> Overdue post. I got these 2 last weekend at Macy's F&F sale. They were 50% plus the extra 25% off, yay!
> 
> 
> Plus I got Miss Edie in Teal at the outlet a few days ago (the same day I got the green Sanibel).
> 
> 
> NAC, I think we are now twins on this one too, aren't we?




Those are so pretty! I love the metallic. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Overdue post. I got these 2 last weekend at Macy's F&F sale. They were 50% plus the extra 25% off, yay!
> 
> 
> Plus I got Miss Edie in Teal at the outlet a few days ago (the same day I got the green Sanibel).
> 
> 
> NAC, I think we are now twins on this one too, aren't we?




You know I love them all. Congrats!  

And yes, we are twins in Teal Edie. I love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lots of gorgeous stuff on this thread since I was here last!!       I have been carrying this Cole Haan woven Junia hobo for a couple of MONTHS.   :gasp:


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of gorgeous stuff on this thread since I was here last!!       I have been carrying this Cole Haan woven Junia hobo for a couple of MONTHS.   :gasp:



Beautiful as always, Sarah. Know how you love woven.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Beautiful as always, Sarah. Know how you love woven.



Thanks, Pix!  Yep, I'm a sucker for a woven bag.  I have been mostly closet diving since January; I'm so proud of myself, haha.


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> Overdue post. I got these 2 last weekend at Macy's F&F sale. They were 50% plus the extra 25% off, yay!
> 
> 
> Plus I got Miss Edie in Teal at the outlet a few days ago (the same day I got the green Sanibel).
> 
> 
> NAC, I think we are now twins on this one too, aren't we?



Woweeee, MaryBel. You like NAC never cease to amaze me at your beautiful bags and great "finds." I'm coming to get that beautiful blue Edie.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of gorgeous stuff on this thread since I was here last!!       I have been carrying this Cole Haan woven Junia hobo for a couple of MONTHS.   :gasp:



Hi Sarah,  good to see you.  Lovely woven bag!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hi Sarah,  good to see you.  Lovely woven bag!!



Hey KC!   Thanks, it's nice to see you, too!   I have missed my TPF buddies.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My local Dillards had Michael Kors large Selmas in Pearl Gray, Navy, and Luggage for 30% off. I got Luggage. I almost went for the Navy, but I have always loved the Luggage. I have never seen these colors on sale before. This was a first at my Dillards. I have a feeling if I go back another time and the Navy is still there, that I may get the Navy as well.
View attachment 2990432


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My local Dillards had Michael Kors large Selmas in Pearl Gray, Navy, and Luggage for 30% off. I got Luggage. I almost went for the Navy, but I have always loved the Luggage. I have never seen these colors on sale before. This was a first at my Dillards. I have a feeling if I go back another time and the Navy is still there, that I may get the Navy as well.
> View attachment 2990432



You got a WINNER NAC! Love the Luggage. I have Selma in the Navy and love the style and Saffiano leather. Lots don't like Saffiano but I do. Mine was one of my "workhorse" bags last summer.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey KC!   Thanks, it's nice to see you, too!   I have missed my TPF buddies.


I miss my tPF buddies too. I was gone for about a year and just came back a couple of months ago. I enjoy visiting with everyone


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My local Dillards had Michael Kors large Selmas in Pearl Gray, Navy, and Luggage for 30% off. I got Luggage. I almost went for the Navy, but I have always loved the Luggage. I have never seen these colors on sale before. This was a first at my Dillards. I have a feeling if I go back another time and the Navy is still there, that I may get the Navy as well.
> View attachment 2990432


NAC you are on a roll this week, GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I miss my tPF buddies too. I was gone for about a year and just came back a couple of months ago. I enjoy visiting with everyone



I know you were gone for a long time, KC.     I miss seeing Gilmore Girl, too.  Seems like lots of the "old gang" have stopped posting.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My local Dillards had Michael Kors large Selmas in Pearl Gray, Navy, and Luggage for 30% off. I got Luggage. I almost went for the Navy, but I have always loved the Luggage. I have never seen these colors on sale before. This was a first at my Dillards. I have a feeling if I go back another time and the Navy is still there, that I may get the Navy as well.
> View attachment 2990432



Gorgeous, NAC!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of gorgeous stuff on this thread since I was here last!!       I have been carrying this Cole Haan woven Junia hobo for a couple of MONTHS.   :gasp:




Hi Sarah 


It's nice to 'see' you around. We missed you! 
Congrats for the closet diving! You get the gold medal 
I think you need to give us some training on closet diving!


Love your Woven Hobo! 
Funny, I was just at the outlet and discovered there's a Cole Haan store! Saw a bag like this or very close to it. I had already gotten 2 others (a coach and a Dooney) so I behaved and didn't get anything there, but it was difficult, there were lots of pretties!


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> Woweeee, MaryBel. You like NAC never cease to amaze me at your beautiful bags and great "finds." I'm coming to get that beautiful blue Edie.


 
Thanks Pixie!
I think I'm getting very good at getting bags...too bad it's something that takes my money away instead of give me some.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My local Dillards had Michael Kors large Selmas in Pearl Gray, Navy, and Luggage for 30% off. I got Luggage. I almost went for the Navy, but I have always loved the Luggage. I have never seen these colors on sale before. This was a first at my Dillards. I have a feeling if I go back another time and the Navy is still there, that I may get the Navy as well.
> View attachment 2990432




Love the Selma GF!
Congrats! And I vote for a return trip to get her a sister in Navy!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I know you were gone for a long time, KC.     I miss seeing Gilmore Girl, too.  Seems like lots of the "old gang" have stopped posting.


You are so sweet GF, . I support you on carrying your Cole Haan for months and closet diving!!


----------



## MaryBel

Went to the outlet today (again) since Dooney was having an additional 20% in one item for the center's mother's day event. I stopped real quick at coach and got a bag my favorite SA had put on hold for me (I had told her the last time I saw her to call me whenever that bag went to clearance). 
Here it is my new Crosby satchel in ocelot haircalf. Love it! And found this cutie wristlet to go with the bag I have on the same print.


I also stopped at MK and got these 2 scarfs and the fob!


----------



## Pixie RN

Man what a haul and you're on a "bag roll" for sure! I would call them very nice Mother's Day gifts "to myself."


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> Man what a haul and you're on a "bag roll" for sure! I would call them very nice Mother's Day gifts "to myself."


 
Thanks Pixie!
Too bad I bought one last week (not revealed yet) and told DH that that one was my mother's day gift.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today (again) since Dooney was having an additional 20% in one item for the center's mother's day event. I stopped real quick at coach and got a bag my favorite SA had put on hold for me (I had told her the last time I saw her to call me whenever that bag went to clearance).
> Here it is my new Crosby satchel in ocelot haircalf. Love it! And found this cutie wristlet to go with the bag I have on the same print.
> 
> 
> I also stopped at MK and got these 2 scarfs and the fob!




Awesome outlet visit!  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Awesome outlet visit!  Congrats!




Thanks GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> 
> It's nice to 'see' you around. We missed you!
> Congrats for the closet diving! You get the gold medal
> I think you need to give us some training on closet diving!
> 
> 
> Love your Woven Hobo!
> Funny, I was just at the outlet and discovered there's a Cole Haan store! Saw a bag like this or very close to it. I had already gotten 2 others (a coach and a Dooney) so I behaved and didn't get anything there, but it was difficult, there were lots of pretties!



Hey Marybel!     Can you believe I have been on a purse diet for 5 months??  OMG.  I see you are as busy as ever!!   Lots of new pretties in your collection.  

I have always loved Cole Haan, especially their woven leathers.  You need to check out that outlet store a little more closely next time!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Marybel!     Can you believe I have been on a purse diet for 5 months??  OMG.  I see you are as busy as ever!!   Lots of new pretties in your collection.
> 
> I have always loved Cole Haan, especially their woven leathers.  You need to check out that outlet store a little more closely next time!


 
It's awesome! Yes, I've been busy, although a bit less than before. I guess the ban from FOS helped with that. I need to do the same! My purse room ran out of space so I moved to the next bedroom (it was a bit bigger). Got some storage shelves at ikea and thought it would be enough, well, no, the room is almost full. I can probably only fit the latest ones I bought. I has hoping I can store my shoes in that room too but no luck. 


I definitely need to check them out, but when I'm by myself


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of gorgeous stuff on this thread since I was here last!!       I have been carrying this Cole Haan woven Junia hobo for a couple of MONTHS.   :gasp:




That's a gorgeous bag!! Wow, such a gorgeous slouch. Love the woven. Closet Diving since January?  That's really great. Congrats. I wish I could do that. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today (again) since Dooney was having an additional 20% in one item for the center's mother's day event. I stopped real quick at coach and got a bag my favorite SA had put on hold for me (I had told her the last time I saw her to call me whenever that bag went to clearance).
> Here it is my new Crosby satchel in ocelot haircalf. Love it! And found this cutie wristlet to go with the bag I have on the same print.
> 
> 
> I also stopped at MK and got these 2 scarfs and the fob!




Beautiful haul! I was eyeing that Haircalf bag when I was there last. I'm not sure if it was that same style, but it was similar. It would have been around $375 down from $1100. I just couldn't get myself to pay that much but it was gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My local Dillards had Michael Kors large Selmas in Pearl Gray, Navy, and Luggage for 30% off. I got Luggage. I almost went for the Navy, but I have always loved the Luggage. I have never seen these colors on sale before. This was a first at my Dillards. I have a feeling if I go back another time and the Navy is still there, that I may get the Navy as well.
> View attachment 2990432




Beautiful bag NAC! I love the luggage color. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I know you were gone for a long time, KC.     I miss seeing Gilmore Girl, too.  Seems like lots of the "old gang" have stopped posting.




I miss Gilmoregirl too. The last I heard from her was back in October in a PM.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful haul! I was eyeing that Haircalf bag when I was there last. I'm not sure if it was that same style, but it was similar. It would have been around $375 down from $1100. I just couldn't get myself to pay that much but it was gorgeous!


 
Thanks GF!
I think the one you looked at was the Gramercy. My outlet had it too about a month ago but it was the zebra print, but I remember the price was about the price you mentioned. Good thing I did not like the zebra print in the Gramercy, so it was easy to ignore, but this one kept flirting with me every time I was there, that's why I asked the SA to call me when it went to clearance. This one was about 267+tax.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I miss Gilmoregirl too. The last I heard from her was back in October in a PM.


 
I hope she's doing ok. I remember she mentioned she had some health issues going on at the time.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I hope she's doing ok. I remember she mentioned she had some health issues going on at the time.




Yeah I'm hoping she is okay. I miss her. She was so much fun and so sweet.  [emoji4]


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> Overdue post. I got these 2 last weekend at Macy's F&F sale. They were 50% plus the extra 25% off, yay!
> 
> 
> Plus I got Miss Edie in Teal at the outlet a few days ago (the same day I got the green Sanibel).
> 
> 
> NAC, I think we are now twins on this one too, aren't we?



Great haul!  I didn't realize MK sells the tassel FOBs...I've been looking for some


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with an oldie but goodie for today. 

Legacy Stripe Tote
View attachment 2991153


----------



## MaryBel

ilikesunshine said:


> Great haul!  I didn't realize MK sells the tassel FOBs...I've been looking for some


 
Thanks!
I didn't know either. They had them in a glass container by the registers. They were $9


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with an oldie but goodie for today.
> 
> Legacy Stripe Tote
> View attachment 2991153


 
Gorgeous choice!
Love this style!


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous choice!
> Love this style!



Love that you have some of the prettiest, bright bags. Your bright color choices always make me


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous choice!
> Love this style!




Thanks GF! I love the Glam Totes. So fun to carry. This was an eBay find a couple of years ago.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gonna start the work week with Fuschia CB Molly. Such a shame she hasn't had an outing for awhile. I do love my Mollys. 
View attachment 2991515

View attachment 2991516

View attachment 2991517


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gonna start the work week with Fuschia CB Molly. Such a shame she hasn't had an outing for awhile. I do love my Mollys.
> View attachment 2991515
> 
> View attachment 2991516
> 
> View attachment 2991517


Love it! Twins!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gonna start the work week with Fuschia CB Molly. Such a shame she hasn't had an outing for awhile. I do love my Mollys.
> View attachment 2991515
> 
> View attachment 2991516
> 
> View attachment 2991517


Great bag and key fob! So pretty!


----------



## immigratty

Out and about with one of my Gucci Bamboo Top Handle Bags yesterday! NO Gucci collection is complete without at least one [but preferably several] Bamboo Top Handle bags


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love it! Twins!


Me too!  Ha!  I knew we'd be twins!  Love it.



Trudysmom said:


> Great bag and key fob! So pretty!


Thanks!  This was one of the first FP deletes I found at the coach outlet for half off.  I was so excited when I found her - I may have squealed a bit that day, lol.


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gonna start the work week with Fuschia CB Molly. Such a shame she hasn't had an outing for awhile. I do love my Mollys.
> View attachment 2991515
> 
> View attachment 2991516
> 
> View attachment 2991517



Love this Molly. Continue to love seeing the brighter colors on bags. Molly is certainly is no exception, I have two and they some of the smaller ones in the Legacy line they hold a lot. Look forward as always to your pictures of your beautiful bags.


----------



## Pixie RN

immigratty said:


> Out and about with one of my Gucci Bamboo Top Handle Bags yesterday! NO Gucci collection is complete without at least one [but preferably several] Bamboo Top Handle bags



Just absolutely beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> Out and about with one of my Gucci Bamboo Top Handle Bags yesterday! NO Gucci collection is complete without at least one [but preferably several] Bamboo Top Handle bags




She's gorgeous GF!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too!  Ha!  I knew we'd be twins!  Love it.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  This was one of the first FP deletes I found at the coach outlet for half off.  I was so excited when I found her - I may have squealed a bit that day, lol.


 
I almost didn't get it. I had gotten the duffle in the same color at Dillard's so I debated getting it but I found it super cheap at a department store (which rarely had any nice coach bags), I had to get it. The funny part, later I found out that another tpf friend had bought it at another location and returned it to the store I visited.


----------



## MaryBel

I forgot to post this one yesterday. This is the bag I got as my mother's day present (I chose and bought it actually, I just told DH he didn't need to buy me anything, that I had already picked it)


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> I forgot to post this one yesterday. This is the bag I got as my mother's day present (I chose and bought it actually, I just told DH he didn't need to buy me anything, that I had already picked it)



Isn't it nice when we "relieve" DH's of their shopping dilemmas. Always works for me. Love it MaryBel.


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> Isn't it nice when we "relieve" DH's of their shopping dilemmas. Always works for me. Love it MaryBel.


 
Yep, it's the best way to get the perfect present!



Thanks! 
I loved it since I saw it at Macy's once but it was way too expensive at full price. At 50%+20%, the price was a bit better.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> Out and about with one of my Gucci Bamboo Top Handle Bags yesterday! NO Gucci collection is complete without at least one [but preferably several] Bamboo Top Handle bags


Beautiful!



Pixie RN said:


> Love this Molly. Continue to love seeing the brighter colors on bags. Molly is certainly is no exception, I have two and they some of the smaller ones in the Legacy line they hold a lot. Look forward as always to your pictures of your beautiful bags.


Aww, thanks for such kind words.  




MaryBel said:


> I almost didn't get it. I had gotten the duffle in the same color at Dillard's so I debated getting it but I found it super cheap at a department store (which rarely had any nice coach bags), I had to get it. The funny part, later I found out that another tpf friend had bought it at another location and returned it to the store I visited.


I know others have both the duffle and Molly in that colorblock as well as the Graphite/Berry combo.  If I'd been in to duffles, I would have likely done the same thing, lol. 



MaryBel said:


> I forgot to post this one yesterday. This is the bag I got as my mother's day present (I chose and bought it actually, I just told DH he didn't need to buy me anything, that I had already picked it)


TDF gorgeous!  I've heard those are starting to show up at the outlets.  Except for mine which never has any good deletes anymore.  But that's okay.  I do enough damage at Dillards and Belk, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I know others have both the duffle and Molly in that colorblock as well as the Graphite/Berry combo.  If I'd been in to duffles, I would have likely done the same thing, lol.
> 
> TDF gorgeous!  I've heard those are starting to show up at the outlets.  Except for mine which never has any good deletes anymore.  But that's okay.  I do enough damage at Dillards and Belk, lol.


 
I love duffles! Any kind of soft shoulder bag is my kryptonite!


Yeah, mine had the small black and the large oxblood. That one was pretty too but black was my dream and oxblood was still pricy even with the 50/20. Now if it would have been clearance at 50/40, it would have come home too!


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!





Pixie RN said:


> Just absolutely beautiful!





MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF!



Thanx so much ladies. Gucci is my second love to Dooney, however NOTHING compares to my DB. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gonna start the work week with Fuschia CB  Molly. Such a shame she hasn't had an outing for awhile. I do love my  Mollys.
> View attachment 2991515
> 
> View attachment 2991516
> 
> View attachment 2991517



loving those colors!



MaryBel said:


> I forgot to post this one yesterday. This is the  bag I got as my mother's day present (I chose and bought it actually, I  just told DH he didn't need to buy me anything, that I had already  picked it)



very cute, love the detail. aren't those the best types of gifts! the times where you get EXACTLY wat you want!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> very cute, love the detail. aren't those the best types of gifts! the times where you get EXACTLY wat you want!


 

Thanks!
Yep, almost the best kind!
I got a pretty card from my son (almost 8yo) that he made at school at it is so pretty I'd like to frame it!
I need to find a way so I can frame it but still be able to read what he wrote.


----------



## Pixie RN

Are the deletes dying up at the outlets? I noticed the last Coach FOS there were just not that many. I was surprised to see Caroline's but they have had them for a couple of sales. Seems like more MMF things which I suppose is part of Stuart Veevers plan to elevate Coach to premier status. I read that Kate Spade is going to stop their flash sales. I get emails all the time from her. They don't want the brand to go the way of Coach and Michael Kors. To me, some of Coach's new styles have been kinda "wonky" but you gotta please everyone. I haven't bought anything since he took over, so I wonder if the "quality is justifying their price increases?" I think too, it was part of his part plan to keep deletes out of the outlets altogether.


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> Yep, almost the best kind!
> I got a pretty card from my son (almost 8yo) that he made at school at it is so pretty I'd like to frame it!
> I need to find a way so I can frame it but still be able to read what he wrote.



My sister posted a card my 3 year old niece [her daughter] made on fb. You know...the type that gets a head tilt and squinted eye [what the heck is this] and I had to laugh [HARD] because she used to talk so bad about ppl who displayed "child art" at work, and I'm sure that's exactly where this mother's day card is going. lol

I'm sure the 8 year old card is beautiful, but that story just reminded me of the card. 

I think they have those two sided glass frames, so you will be able to see / read both sides.


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> Are the deletes dying up at the outlets? I noticed the last Coach FOS there were just not that many. I was surprised to see Caroline's but they have had them for a couple of sales. Seems like more MMF things which I suppose is part of Stuart Veevers plan to elevate Coach to premier status. I read that Kate Spade is going to stop their flash sales. I get emails all the time from her. They don't want the brand to go the way of Coach and Michael Kors. To me, some of Coach's new styles have been kinda "wonky" but you gotta please everyone. I haven't bought anything since he took over, so I wonder if the "quality is justifying their price increases?" I think too, it was part of his part plan to keep deletes out of the outlets altogether.




Deletes are still showing up, but I think not as much as before and the weird thing is some of them show up straight in clearance, so they disappear pretty quickly (I'm guessing a small part is by the purse fans and the rest is by the resellers). 


They have been doing MFF bags of a lot of FP styles, like carolines, carries, phoebes, kelseys, etc. So a lot of the ones in FOS are MFFs. It seems at FP they are really increasing the prices, like the ocelot bag I got was originally $895, which is crazy. I only got it because it was 50%+40% and I still debated over it for a few days. I would never spend that kind of money on a bag and if I did it wouldn't be a coach. To me the quality doesn't seemed to have changed as the prices did. And I agree, the his styles are way too young inspired. I like a few, but most of them are crazy, and don't even think about the fashion...way out there! 


I get the emails from KS too but I have never bought anything from her site. I have 5 KS bags (2 totes and a satchel I got at TJMaxx), a satchel I got at Lord&Taylor and a small crossbody I got at the outlet. I like them but I rather get a Dooney.


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> My sister posted a card my 3 year old niece [her daughter] made on fb. You know...the type that gets a head tilt and squinted eye [what the heck is this] and I had to laugh [HARD] because she used to talk so bad about ppl who displayed "child art" at work, and I'm sure that's exactly where this mother's day card is going. lol
> 
> I'm sure the 8 year old card is beautiful, but that story just reminded me of the card.
> 
> I think they have those two sided glass frames, so you will be able to see / read both sides.




I think as a parent you think everything they make is beautiful.
My home office is decorated with my sons drawings! But I think this is one of the best ones, especially what he wrote. very sweet. Now, don't ask me what the drawing is


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> I think as a parent you think everything they make is beautiful.
> My home office is decorated with my sons drawings! But I think this is one of the best ones, especially what he wrote. very sweet. Now, don't ask me what the drawing is



oh yes. I just got off the phone with my sister, and while i couldn't make out anything, she was like duh, it says her name, the C is backwards..but like you, she has no idea what the drawing is lol

I think they are sweet. My co-worker's daughter drew me a picture and put "I love you Andrea" [I think] on it, and I have it framed in my office, so guess I'm just a general sucker for kids art haha. she lights up everytime she walks in the office and sees it framed.

Many of my clients' kids made art for me as well. I had a whole wall full of kids art in my office, but then, they painted, and took absolutely no care in taking them down. they were mostly ruined 

the hilarious part about that, I got so much art, because when kids would come in and see another child's art on the wall, then they would want to make art for me, then the first kid would come back, and make art to top the second...it was like a kiddy art competition lolol. I love kids so, they are HILARIOUS!!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> oh yes. I just got off the phone with my sister, and while i couldn't make out anything, she was like duh, it says her name, the C is backwards..but like you, she has no idea what the drawing is lol
> 
> I think they are sweet. My co-worker's daughter drew me a picture and put "I love you Andrea" [I think] on it, and I have it framed in my office, so guess I'm just a general sucker for kids art haha. she lights up everytime she walks in the office and sees it framed.
> 
> Many of my clients' kids made art for me as well. I had a whole wall full of kids art in my office, but then, they painted, and took absolutely no care in taking them down. they were mostly ruined
> 
> the hilarious part about that, I got so much art, because when kids would come in and see another child's art on the wall, then they would want to make art for me, then the first kid would come back, and make art to top the second...it was like a kiddy art competition lolol. I love kids so, they are HILARIOUS!!


 
Yes they are!
And yes, it is really important for them so they get really happy when they see their effort was really appreciated. 


Oh no, that's so sad they ruined your art. Some people are just not careful. I hate that!


That's pretty funny. I think you should scan them and make a screen saver with them!




I was just looking at the card again and I'm guessing they are flowers.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> Yep, almost the best kind!
> I got a pretty card from my son (almost 8yo) that he made at school at it is so pretty I'd like to frame it!
> I need to find a way so I can frame it but still be able to read what he wrote.


How sweet MaryBel. How about making a color copy of one side of the card and then put it in the same frame next to the other side.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today (again) since Dooney was having an additional 20% in one item for the center's mother's day event. I stopped real quick at coach and got a bag my favorite SA had put on hold for me (I had told her the last time I saw her to call me whenever that bag went to clearance).
> Here it is my new Crosby satchel in ocelot haircalf. Love it! And found this cutie wristlet to go with the bag I have on the same print.
> 
> 
> I also stopped at MK and got these 2 scarfs and the fob!


Hey MaryBel, 

I have been looking for leather tassels and that red would be ideal. Did you notice if they had other colors as well, like white for example?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey MaryBel,
> 
> I have been looking for leather tassels and that red would be ideal. Did you notice if they had other colors as well, like white for example?




At my store they only had red. I think when I saw them at the MK website they only had red too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Tuesday will be the first outing for Luggage Selma. I love this bag. Sigh....
View attachment 2992598

View attachment 2992601

View attachment 2992603


----------



## Pixie RN

Have this in navy and used Selma so much last summer. I really enjoyed carrying this bag. I like the organization on the inside, too. This has been one of my "workhorse bags." Know you will get a lot of use and enjoyment from MK Selma.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> At my store they only had red. I think when I saw them at the MK website they only had red too.


Thanks MB. I just checked. They have black too. Perhaps an outlet trip will be on the agenda.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> Out and about with one of my Gucci Bamboo Top Handle Bags yesterday! NO Gucci collection is complete without at least one [but preferably several] Bamboo Top Handle bags




Wow!!! Such a classy, rich bag.


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! Such a classy, rich bag.



thx so much. I love bamboo [it's all around my house too]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> thx so much. I love bamboo [it's all around my house too]




Ahhh... I bet that's pretty!!! It's such an exotic look.


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh... I bet that's pretty!!! It's such an exotic look.



thanx so much


----------



## ShariG8R

MaryBel said:


> I forgot to post this one yesterday. This is the bag I got as my mother's day present (I chose and bought it actually, I just told DH he didn't need to buy me anything, that I had already picked it)


I did exactly the same thing! Great minds think alike!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pixie RN said:


> Have this in navy and used Selma so much last summer. I really enjoyed carrying this bag. I like the organization on the inside, too. This has been one of my "workhorse bags." Know you will get a lot of use and enjoyment from MK Selma.


 
I agree that Selma can be a workhorse bag.  I love everything about the bag.  So easy to carry.  I look at the Selma as the Saffiano version of a Coach Medium Candace.


Selma is the bag that brought me over to MK.  Before that it was strictly Coach.  After that I was lured in by the Dooney Zip Zip Satchels and the rest is history, lol.


Now I have a varied, albeit large, collection of bags from Coach, MK, Dooney and Brahmin.  The majority of which were purchased on clearance.  Helps to offset the few that were purchased at FP, lol.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Tuesday will be the first outing for Luggage Selma. I love this bag. Sigh....
> View attachment 2992598
> 
> View attachment 2992601
> 
> View attachment 2992603



Love this Selma and your poof too!  I have this color in Hamilton and it's a great neutral.  I also want a Selma and am debating whether I want Black or Peanut.  But I love the bright colors too....LOL!  One day I'll make up my mind and get one.


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I agree that Selma can be a workhorse bag.  I love everything about the bag.  So easy to carry.  I look at the Selma as the Saffiano version of a Coach Medium Candace.
> 
> 
> Selma is the bag that brought me over to MK.  Before that it was strictly Coach.  After that I was lured in by the Dooney Zip Zip Satchels and the rest is history, lol.
> 
> 
> Now I have a varied, albeit large, collection of bags from Coach, MK, Dooney and Brahmin.  The majority of which were purchased on clearance.  Helps to offset the few that were purchased at FP, lol.



NAC, 
I couldn't agree more about Selma and Candace. I love my Candace's. I have 4 and honestly wish I had more. I'm the kinda of "handbag girl" that will buy multiples when I find a style that I love and really works for me. Both Selma and Candace met those requirements for me. I wish Peter Dooney would put more organization in his bags like MK does. Actually Coach does an ok job. I have always loved bags and shoes. My "affair with Dooney started in the early 80's when I saw AWL bags submerged in water in Nordstrom's window in Tacoma, Wa.
Two weeks later I purchased my first Dooney, and hence the love affair was born and continues. I live so far from major Department stores that I have to shop online. You ladies are my "handbag family" and I guess I'm the "handbag dependent," as I depend on the reviews and pictures, here. You have such a lovely collection and have really been able to get great deals, which is the icing on the cake! I love seeing your pictures of your bags. When you posted the picture of your Sydney Sutton my eyes nearly fell out. I wasn't to impressed with it on OVC but up close it was a bad I wanted. When I went to the Dooney website and saw it it now comes in blue I knew it went from "wanted to lust." 
This is such a fun and informative board with such neat and fun ladies.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh my... At Dillard's and peeking at the Brahmins.... Wow!!! Beautiful bags however I think they are a little to dressy for everyday for me but I love looking at them and trying them on. I love the Crossbody.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... At Dillard's and peeking at the Brahmins.... Wow!!! Beautiful bags however I think they are a little to dressy for everyday for me but I love looking at them and trying them on. I love the Crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 2993793
> 
> View attachment 2993794


Looks good on ya PTB!


----------



## all2joy

CatePNW said:


> Love this Selma and your poof too!  I have this color in Hamilton and it's a great neutral.  I also want a Selma and am debating whether I want Black or Peanut.  But I love the bright colors too....LOL!  One day I'll make up my mind and get one.


So pretty, I have the red patent leather Selma!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... At Dillard's and peeking at the Brahmins.... Wow!!! Beautiful bags however I think they are a little to dressy for everyday for me but I love looking at them and trying them on. I love the Crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 2993793
> 
> View attachment 2993794


Oh agree--they are gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love the look of the Brahmins and own a few.   But I reach for my Dooney far more often.  True,  I have many, many, many more Dooney handbags. 

  Today I am wearing my one MK handbag... a bright red N/S satchel in soft pebbled leather.  I took off the hang tag (tacky) and the shoulder strap... now I have a very rich looking satchel.


----------



## MaryBel

ShariG8R said:


> I did exactly the same thing! Great minds think alike!


 
ITA
It's the purseaholic in us


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... At Dillard's and peeking at the Brahmins.... Wow!!! Beautiful bags however I think they are a little to dressy for everyday for me but I love looking at them and trying them on. I love the Crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 2993793
> 
> View attachment 2993794




Gorgeous GF!
I think you need one from the other collections, not the Melbourne croco. Those are more relaxed and fun!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I just can't seem to help myself lately. Went to Belk again at lunch and used my 25% off coupon on this pretty little lady.

large Cindy domed satchel in pale blue.  I still want the pale pink color in this bag, but I will see if I can make myself wait for a sale or a coupon or clearance. 

View attachment 2994344


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just can't seem to help myself lately. Went to Belk again at lunch and used my 25% off coupon on this pretty little lady.
> 
> large Cindy domed satchel in pale blue.  I still want the pale pink color in this bag, but I will see if I can make myself wait for a sale or a coupon or clearance.
> 
> View attachment 2994344




I love this color! I have a different style in my wish list. Waiting for it to go on sale.


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just can't seem to help myself lately. Went to Belk again at lunch and used my 25% off coupon on this pretty little lady.
> 
> large Cindy domed satchel in pale blue.  I still want the pale pink color in this bag, but I will see if I can make myself wait for a sale or a coupon or clearance.
> 
> View attachment 2994344



I'm drooling, oh such a pretty color. There is a new large pink Cindy on eBay right now. Saw it this am.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just can't seem to help myself lately. Went to Belk again at lunch and used my 25% off coupon on this pretty little lady.
> 
> large Cindy domed satchel in pale blue.  I still want the pale pink color in this bag, but I will see if I can make myself wait for a sale or a coupon or clearance.
> 
> View attachment 2994344



Oh this is beautiful !  You have the best collection GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Love this Selma and your poof too!  I have this color in Hamilton and it's a great neutral.  I also want a Selma and am debating whether I want Black or Peanut.  But I love the bright colors too....LOL!  One day I'll make up my mind and get one.


Thanks!  I have the Hamilton in this too, but over time just couldn't get Selma out of my mind in that color.  So when I saw the 30% off at my local Dillards, I went for it.  My store never puts the standard colors (Luggage, Navy, Black, Gray) on sale or clearance.  I was very happy to get the 30% off, which is more than what Belk does for coupons or clearance. 



Pixie RN said:


> NAC,
> I couldn't agree more about Selma and Candace. I love my Candace's. I have 4 and honestly wish I had more. I'm the kinda of "handbag girl" that will buy multiples when I find a style that I love and really works for me. Both Selma and Candace met those requirements for me. I wish Peter Dooney would put more organization in his bags like MK does. Actually Coach does an ok job. I have always loved bags and shoes. My "affair with Dooney started in the early 80's when I saw AWL bags submerged in water in Nordstrom's window in Tacoma, Wa.
> Two weeks later I purchased my first Dooney, and hence the love affair was born and continues. I live so far from major Department stores that I have to shop online. You ladies are my "handbag family" and I guess I'm the "handbag dependent," as I depend on the reviews and pictures, here. You have such a lovely collection and have really been able to get great deals, which is the icing on the cake! I love seeing your pictures of your bags. When you posted the picture of your Sydney Sutton my eyes nearly fell out. I wasn't to impressed with it on OVC but up close it was a bad I wanted. When I went to the Dooney website and saw it it now comes in blue I knew it went from "wanted to lust."
> This is such a fun and informative board with such neat and fun ladies.




I have several Candaces in both sizes.  I think Candace was my first bag 'crush'.  I just fell in love with that bags style.  Then when I finally noticed Selma, I was doomed, lol. 


Thank you for the sweet compliments.  I'm at a point where I have disposable income that I can use on non-essentials like handbags, so I'm enjoying that for now.  


Changing bags every day, and figuring out what outfit and bag to carry each day is fun for me.  I never used to be that way until around 3 to 4 years ago, so I guess I'm making up for lost time, lol.  Anyway - it's fun for me. 


I love the Sutton Sydney in the Blue, but when I went back on the Dooney site, I noticed it has the lighter colored trim and handles, and I'm not wild about that.  I would prefer it with the darker trim like the one I already have.  So.....unless I can find a good deal on the blue, I think I will pass. 


I so agree about this forum which is my favorite on tpf.  Everyone is so helpful and friendly and there is zero drama.  I like it drama free, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... At Dillard's and peeking at the Brahmins.... Wow!!! Beautiful bags however I think they are a little to dressy for everyday for me but I love looking at them and trying them on. I love the Crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 2993793
> 
> View attachment 2993794


 
I love your mod shots in the stores!  I agree about Brahmins being more dressy, but they are very pretty.  Especially that dark brown.  Love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I love this color! I have a different style in my wish list. Waiting for it to go on sale.


Which style is on your wish list? 


If I hadn't had the 25% off coupon, I would have waited as well.  No guarantee this color or style will go on clearance or even be around to do so. Bags seem to sell out quickly in my area for some reason. I guess I'm not the only purse-aholic around here, lol. 



Pixie RN said:


> I'm drooling, oh such a pretty color. There is a new large pink Cindy on eBay right now. Saw it this am.


This is really such a pretty color that I knew I had to have it.  And I wanted to get a MK bag style I don't already have - and since I do seem to love my satchels, lol, that's what I went for. 



elbgrl said:


> Oh this is beautiful !  You have the best collection GF!


Aww, thanks GF!!  You have a pretty awesome collection yourself!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Which style is on your wish list?
> 
> 
> 
> If I hadn't had the 25% off coupon, I would have waited as well.  No guarantee this color or style will go on clearance or even be around to do so. Bags seem to sell out quickly in my area for some reason. I guess I'm not the only purse-aholic around here, lol.




The one I'm eyeing is the large Riley


----------



## CatePNW

all2joy said:


> So pretty, I have the red patent leather Selma!



I love the shine and texture of that bag!  I also like the Chili color in the saffiano.  So many choices.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> The one I'm eyeing is the large Riley


 
I saw that in the pale blue when I was at Belk earlier.  That's a pretty one!  It kind of reminds me of the Coach Sophia and Coach Kelsey.


I also noticed that MK has what looks like a duffle out now as well.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I saw that in the pale blue when I was at Belk earlier.  That's a pretty one!  It kind of reminds me of the Coach Sophia and Coach Kelsey.
> 
> I also noticed that MK has what looks like a duffle out now as well.




Yeah, it reminds me of another one but I'm not sure which.


Really, I haven't seen it. Need to check online...
I'm back. I saw one at Macy's. A siggy one called Fallon. It really looks like a duffle, especially in the first pic where it is slouching at the top.


It seems that all designers copy something from each other.
It's like Dooney's Willa satchel. It looks very close to MK Sutton's satchel.


----------



## MaryBel

It's a bit rainy here today so I changed to my MK  Dressy tote (AKA Sutton satchel) in Sapphire. I looooove this color!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just can't seem to help myself lately. Went to Belk again at lunch and used my 25% off coupon on this pretty little lady.
> 
> large Cindy domed satchel in pale blue.  I still want the pale pink color in this bag, but I will see if I can make myself wait for a sale or a coupon or clearance.
> 
> View attachment 2994344





MaryBel said:


> It's a bit rainy here today so I changed to my MK  Dressy tote (AKA Sutton satchel) in Sapphire. I looooove this color!




Oh these are both lovely ladies!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> It's a bit rainy here today so I changed to my MK  Dressy tote (AKA Sutton satchel) in Sapphire. I looooove this color!


 
Love Sapphire!  I have an EW Hamilton in that color.  It's so pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Oh these are both lovely ladies!!


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Oh these are both lovely ladies!!




Thank you Kc!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love Sapphire!  I have an EW Hamilton in that color.  It's so pretty.


 
Thank you GF!
I agree, it is very pretty! I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Beautiful bags everyone. I'm trying to catch up. It's been a very busy week! [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I totally gave in and loaded up Miss Pale Blue for Thursday. Added a white fuzzy fob and I love it. 
View attachment 2995069

View attachment 2995070


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I totally gave in and loaded up Miss Pale Blue for Thursday. Added a white fuzzy fob and I love it.
> View attachment 2995069
> 
> View attachment 2995070




So pretty! I love the color and shape. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> It's a bit rainy here today so I changed to my MK  Dressy tote (AKA Sutton satchel) in Sapphire. I looooove this color!




Soooo beautiful! Loving that color. This bag reminds me of the Dooney Willa Satchel. So classy and clean.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Stopped at Dillards on the way to an appointment and the MK clearance was just marked to 50%. So of course I had to get my Navy Selma. How could I not? LOL 
View attachment 2995657


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with Olive Carlyle for Friday. 
View attachment 2996000

View attachment 2996001


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Olive Carlyle for Friday.
> View attachment 2996000
> 
> View attachment 2996001


Love the bags, the olive color is so nice.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I totally gave in and loaded up Miss Pale Blue for Thursday. Added a white fuzzy fob and I love it.
> View attachment 2995069
> 
> View attachment 2995070



Very nice, such clean lines and love the furball!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Stopped at Dillards on the way to an appointment and the MK clearance was just marked to 50%. So of course I had to get my Navy Selma. How could I not? LOL
> View attachment 2995657



Another good one!  Is that the medium size Selma?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Another good one!  Is that the medium size Selma?




Thanks! This is the large Selma. I like that size the best. Reminds me of a medium Candace.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Very nice, such clean lines and love the furball!




Thanks! The simplicity and the color are what drew me in.  It's a great bag to carry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Love the bags, the olive color is so nice.




Thanks!  I wanted this bag from the first time I saw a picture. Gotta love Dillards clearance.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Stopped at Dillards on the way to an appointment and the MK clearance was just marked to 50%. So of course I had to get my Navy Selma. How could I not? LOL
> View attachment 2995657


 
Awesome find GF! Congrats!
Love Dillards! I wish we had it here


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! This is the large Selma. I like that size the best. Reminds me of a medium Candace.



Yeah, I like the large best too.  I ordered a black furry poof charm and can't wait to get it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Yeah, I like the large best too.  I ordered a black furry poof charm and can't wait to get it.


 
Awesome!  Where did you order it from?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Awesome find GF! Congrats!
> Love Dillards! I wish we had it here




Thanks GF!!  Now I really need to stay out of Dillards and Belk so my wallet can rest a bit, lol. But I'm beyond thrilled to finally get Luggage and Navy Selma.  Both at a discount. Yay!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Awesome!  Where did you order it from?



From an Amazon Prime seller, it was only $4.35 and had good reviews.  I should have it Tuesday!


----------



## ilikesunshine

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Stopped at Dillards on the way to an appointment and the MK clearance was just marked to 50%. So of course I had to get my Navy Selma. How could I not? LOL
> View attachment 2995657



So clean looking, I love it!...I'm 2nd guessing my Coach Saffiano E/W Tote in Navy. I was going to sell it or return it...got it at Macy's for literally nothing.  It's not quite as pretty but I do like the classic'ness of it (is that word, LOL)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> From an Amazon Prime seller, it was only $4.35 and had good reviews.  I should have it Tuesday!


 
Cool!  I ordered two new colors today, too.  I should have mine on Tuesday as well. I love the poofy fobs.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ilikesunshine said:


> So clean looking, I love it!...I'm 2nd guessing my Coach Saffiano E/W Tote in Navy. I was going to sell it or return it...got it at Macy's for literally nothing.  It's not quite as pretty but I do like the classic'ness of it (is that word, LOL)




I have the newer version of the Coach Saff tote in Cornflower Blue.  My favorite color, so I knew I had to get that one.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cool!  I ordered two new colors today, too.  I should have mine on Tuesday as well. I love the poofy fobs.



Well then, you will have almost the entire collection, a color for every bag!  They are fun!


----------



## Trudysmom

It was raining today so I took one of my Vera Bradley clutch bags.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> It was raining today so I took one of my Vera Bradley clutch bags.



So cute, love that style of Vera.


----------



## Mrs. Q

My Mother's Day present and only MK Handbag that I own.





Michael Kors Large Riley Pebbled Leather Satchel in Pale Blue and Michael Kors Blair Watch


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

A visit to Belk and my 20% off coupon resulted in this cutie coming home with me. 

Medium Sutton in Raspberry. What a great pink this is. 
View attachment 2998277


Here's a picture with my Fuschia Selma where you can really see the difference in the two colors. 
View attachment 2998278


----------



## Mrs. Q

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A visit to Belk and my 20% off coupon resulted in this cutie coming home with me.
> 
> Medium Sutton in Raspberry. What a great pink this is.
> View attachment 2998277
> 
> 
> Here's a picture with my Fuschia Selma where you can really see the difference in the two colors.
> View attachment 2998278


Very pretty colors!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love both those colors and both those handbags.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A visit to Belk and my 20% off coupon resulted in this cutie coming home with me.
> 
> Medium Sutton in Raspberry. What a great pink this is.
> View attachment 2998277
> 
> 
> Here's a picture with my Fuschia Selma where you can really see the difference in the two colors.
> View attachment 2998278


Great fushia bags.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A visit to Belk and my 20% off coupon resulted in this cutie coming home with me.
> 
> Medium Sutton in Raspberry. What a great pink this is.
> View attachment 2998277
> 
> 
> Here's a picture with my Fuschia Selma where you can really see the difference in the two colors.
> View attachment 2998278


 
Both of them are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Well then, you will have almost the entire collection, a color for every bag!  They are fun!


LOL, that's what I do.   Find something I like and buy it in every color.  It's a compulsion with me. 



Trudysmom said:


> It was raining today so I took one of my Vera Bradley clutch bags.


I'm not a big VB fan, but that one is cute!! Perfect with your outfit, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mrs. Q said:


> Very pretty colors!


Thanks!  For someone who prefers the color blue, I sure have gotten a lot of pink bags, lol. 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  love both those colors and both those handbags.


Thanks!  I've wanted something in the Raspberry ever since it came out.  



Trudysmom said:


> Great fushia bags.


 Thanks!  I love how cheerful both colors are.



MaryBel said:


> Both of them are gorgeous! Congrats!


Thanks, GF!  This was the first time I got to see the Raspberry IRL and it truly is a pretty pink.  I love that.  So she came home with me.  That blasted coupon made me do it, lol.

Now I REALLY need to stay away from Dillards and Belk.  But my favorite SA at Dillards told me yesterday that they will likely have the additional percentage off clearance at the end of this month.  

And my Dillards already has some of the new MK colors at 30% off. Mostly the color Pear.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  For someone who prefers the color blue, I sure have gotten a lot of pink bags, lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I've wanted something in the Raspberry ever since it came out.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I love how cheerful both colors are.
> 
> 
> Thanks, GF!  This was the first time I got to see the Raspberry IRL and it truly is a pretty pink.  I love that.  So she came home with me.  That blasted coupon made me do it, lol.
> 
> Now I REALLY need to stay away from Dillards and Belk.  But my favorite SA at Dillards told me yesterday that they will likely have the additional percentage off clearance at the end of this month.
> 
> And my Dillards already has some of the new MK colors at 30% off. Mostly the color Pear.


Raspberry is so pretty in the flo satchel. I am so happy with mine.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Raspberry is an older Dooney Florentine color.  If you see it and love it,  don't pass it by.  We may not see it again.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A visit to Belk and my 20% off coupon resulted in this cutie coming home with me.
> 
> Medium Sutton in Raspberry. What a great pink this is.
> View attachment 2998277
> 
> 
> Here's a picture with my Fuschia Selma where you can really see the difference in the two colors.
> View attachment 2998278





NutsAboutCoach said:


> I totally gave in and loaded up Miss Pale Blue for Thursday. Added a white fuzzy fob and I love it.
> View attachment 2995069
> 
> View attachment 2995070





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Stopped at Dillards on the way to an appointment and the MK clearance was just marked to 50%. So of course I had to get my Navy Selma. How could I not? LOL
> View attachment 2995657



Beautiful bags darling! Colors are gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags darling! Colors are gorgeous.




Thank you GF! I love them all, but now it's time to give my wallet a rest, lol.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Coach New Willis bags yesterday.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach New Willis bags yesterday.


You look so pulled together! Love the bag and the dress!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach New Willis bags yesterday.


 
Perfect!  So stylish and classy!


----------



## Twoboyz

I love this whole outfit! Beautiful color. [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach New Willis bags yesterday.




You look terrific and the bag is perfect.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Tuesday's lovely lady is Navy Selma with a lavender fuzzy fob. 
View attachment 3000592

View attachment 3000609


----------



## Surfercisco

Here is one of my personal favorites- the cherry speedy.  Everytime I use her, I smile.  I love the fact that no one I know has one of these.  I also love how the cherries have cheerful little faces.  It also tickles me when I bust out an LV it takes some some people I know by surprise.  For some reason there are fancy pants ladies who wouldn't dream of loving a Dooney as much as their LVs- but I do!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Surfercisco said:


> Here is one of my personal favorites- the cherry speedy.  Everytime I use her, I smile.  I love the fact that no one I know has one of these.  I also love how the cherries have cheerful little faces.  It also tickles me when I bust out an LV it takes some some people I know by surprise.  For some reason there are fancy pants ladies who wouldn't dream of loving a Dooney as much as their LVs- but I do!!!




your speedy is gorgeous! No wonder it makes you smile!


----------



## CatePNW

Surfercisco said:


> Here is one of my personal favorites- the cherry speedy.  Everytime I use her, I smile.  I love the fact that no one I know has one of these.  I also love how the cherries have cheerful little faces.  It also tickles me when I bust out an LV it takes some some people I know by surprise.  For some reason there are fancy pants ladies who wouldn't dream of loving a Dooney as much as their LVs- but I do!!!



Love those cherries, such a pretty bag!


----------



## CatePNW

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach New Willis bags yesterday.



So pretty, the entire outfit.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Tuesday's lovely lady is Navy Selma with a lavender fuzzy fob.
> View attachment 3000592
> 
> View attachment 3000609



Those colors look great together!  My black poof is still out for delivery today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Denim Mickie getting the love for Wednesday. I love the color, the gunmetal hardware and did I mention I love the color? 
View attachment 3001818

View attachment 3001820


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Denim Mickie getting the love for Wednesday. I love the color, the gunmetal hardware and did I mention I love the color?
> View attachment 3001818
> 
> View attachment 3001820


Very nice,  NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Surfercisco said:


> Here is one of my personal favorites- the cherry speedy.  Everytime I use her, I smile.  I love the fact that no one I know has one of these.  I also love how the cherries have cheerful little faces.  It also tickles me when I bust out an LV it takes some some people I know by surprise.  For some reason there are fancy pants ladies who wouldn't dream of loving a Dooney as much as their LVs- but I do!!!



What a cute bag! How fun!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I almost forgot to post this. The 20% off coupon at Belk strikes again. It's so strange, their coupons almost always exclude Dooney, MK and Coach, but the last couple have not. And I'm so weak and came home with another cutie. 

I've had my eye on this one since I first saw it in the store and finally caved. I don't usually go for signature bags, but I do like how MK does his. The only other I like is the Dooney signature bags. I think because both are more subtle than other signature bags. 

Anyway...  

Here is Large Cindy in Navy mono:

View attachment 3001990


----------



## ShariG8R

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I almost forgot to post this. The 20% off coupon at Belk strikes again. It's so strange, their coupons almost always exclude Dooney, MK and Coach, but the last couple have not. And I'm so weak and came home with another cutie.
> 
> I've had my eye on this one since I first saw it in the store and finally caved. I don't usually go for signature bags, but I do like how MK does his. The only other I like is the Dooney signature bags. I think because both are more subtle than other signature bags.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Here is Large Cindy in Navy mono:
> 
> View attachment 3001990


I can see why you couldn't resist!!! Sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach New Willis bags yesterday.


This bag is so beautiful. You look lovely! I love your ladylike OFTD! Does this bag come in different sizes? 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Tuesday's lovely lady is Navy Selma with a lavender fuzzy fob.
> View attachment 3000592
> 
> View attachment 3000609


 Gorgeous color combo!



Surfercisco said:


> Here is one of my personal favorites- the cherry speedy.  Everytime I use her, I smile.  I love the fact that no one I know has one of these.  I also love how the cherries have cheerful little faces.  It also tickles me when I bust out an LV it takes some some people I know by surprise.  For some reason there are fancy pants ladies who wouldn't dream of loving a Dooney as much as their LVs- but I do!!!


 So cute! I love this bag shape, it never goes out of style!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> I almost forgot to post this. The 20% off coupon at Belk strikes again. It's so strange, their coupons almost always exclude Dooney, MK and Coach, but the last couple have not. And I'm so weak and came home with another cutie.
> 
> I've had my eye on this one since I first saw it in the store and finally caved. I don't usually go for signature bags, but I do like how MK does his. The only other I like is the Dooney signature bags. I think because both are more subtle than other signature bags.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Here is Large Cindy in Navy mono:
> 
> View attachment 3001990


 Very pretty satchel!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I didn't know either. They had them in a glass container by the registers. They were $9



Unfortunately none of the MK Outlet stores in NJ have the tassels.  I even checked the store by my parents in Rehobeth, DE.  Can you share which store you found them in?  I may call and see if they will send them.  Apparently MK does charge sends for free standard delivery.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> This bag is so beautiful. You look lovely! I love your ladylike OFTD! Does this bag come in different sizes?
> 
> Gorgeous color combo!
> 
> 
> So cute! I love this bag shape, it never goes out of style!
> Very pretty satchel!


Thank you. What are those letters? 

The New Willis hasn't been made in a while. I think it was just one size.


----------



## MaryBel

ilikesunshine said:


> Unfortunately none of the MK Outlet stores in NJ have the tassels.  I even checked the store by my parents in Rehobeth, DE.  Can you share which store you found them in?  I may call and see if they will send them.  Apparently MK does charge sends for free standard delivery.


 
It was at the store in the Seattle premium outlet center.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I almost forgot to post this. The 20% off coupon at Belk strikes again. It's so strange, their coupons almost always exclude Dooney, MK and Coach, but the last couple have not. And I'm so weak and came home with another cutie.
> 
> I've had my eye on this one since I first saw it in the store and finally caved. I don't usually go for signature bags, but I do like how MK does his. The only other I like is the Dooney signature bags. I think because both are more subtle than other signature bags.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Here is Large Cindy in Navy mono:
> 
> View attachment 3001990


 


That's so funny! The belk coupon strikes again!
Next the adventures of NAC and the belk coupon!



Love it GF! This one always catches my eye every time I go to Macy's
Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Those colors look great together!  My black poof is still out for delivery today.


Thanks!  It's fun to play around with color combos with the poofs and bags. 



MrsKC said:


> Very nice,  NAC!


 Thanks! 




ShariG8R said:


> I can see why you couldn't resist!!! Sooooo cute!!!!


Thanks!  I'm powerless against a blue bag it seems, lol. 



Nebo said:


> This bag is so beautiful. You look lovely! I love your ladylike OFTD! Does this bag come in different sizes?
> 
> * Gorgeous color combo!*
> 
> 
> So cute! I love this bag shape, it never goes out of style!
> *Very pretty satchel*!




Thanks!



MaryBel said:


> That's so funny! The belk coupon strikes again!
> Next the adventures of NAC and the belk coupon!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it GF! This one always catches my eye every time I go to Macy's
> Congrats!


 
LOL!  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!  Thanks!!


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach New Willis bags yesterday.



Lovely bag and dress!


----------



## CatePNW

Coach Madison Silt Hobo today.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Coach Madison Silt Hobo today.
> 
> View attachment 3002718




Love this style!


----------



## MaryBel

Coach MFF gathered leather convertible hobo in raspberry today


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Coach MFF gathered leather convertible hobo in raspberry today



Pretty!  And the same basic style of my hobo, sorta twins....LOL!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Pretty!  And the same basic style of my hobo, sorta twins....LOL!




Thanks!
Yep, kind of the same style. I love these kind of bags, so easy to carry.


----------



## Scooch

I seriously have to keep my a@@ out of Macy's


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> I seriously have to keep my a@@ out of Macy's
> 
> View attachment 3002882




Lol... Then if you do, you'll miss beauties like this. [emoji2]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thursday will be the first outing for Medium Raspberry Sutton. 
View attachment 3003005


----------



## Scooch

Good point!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scooch said:


> I seriously have to keep my a@@ out of Macy's
> 
> View attachment 3002882




Ohhh!  Me likey!!!  I've seen these at Belk and they are cute! Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Scooch said:


> I seriously have to keep my a@@ out of Macy's
> 
> View attachment 3002882



Is it denim? I love that combo of dark denim and tan leather...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Coach Madison Silt Hobo today.
> 
> View attachment 3002718


Love the color and texture on this bag!  So pretty!



MaryBel said:


> Coach MFF gathered leather convertible hobo in raspberry today


 Love!  Great color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Scooch:*  sharp looking handbag.


----------



## Scooch

klynneann said:


> Is it denim? I love that combo of dark denim and tan leather...




It is actually denim so it should be very durable, it's very lightweight too for a Hamilton!


----------



## klynneann

Scooch said:


> It is actually denim so it should be very durable, it's very lightweight too for a Hamilton!



Very nice!!


----------



## MaryBel

Scooch said:


> I seriously have to keep my a@@ out of Macy's
> 
> View attachment 3002882


 
Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thursday will be the first outing for Medium Raspberry Sutton.
> View attachment 3003005


 
I love the set! Nice idea combining the aqua and raspberry!


----------



## duckiesforme

I know some of you are brahmin lovers so I wanted to let you know that starting tomorrow the retail stores are having a sale on their clearance items. they are now 30% off but starting tomorrow they will be 40% off and if you donate $5.00 (money goes to a womens shelter) you can get an additional 20% off.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I love the set! Nice idea combining the aqua and raspberry!


 
Thanks GF!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's sale!   MKors large "Riley" satchel in the peanut color.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's sale!   MKors large "Riley" satchel in the peanut color.


 
Gorgeous GF!
I'm stalking this one but in the light blue color.


Did you just get it? Did you get your Macy's money?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous GF!
> I'm stalking this one but in the light blue color.
> 
> 
> Did you just get it? Did you get your Macy's money?



Hey MB.  I got it a couple of days ago at a special flash sale in a Macy's store. For once I was in the right place at the right time!   I paid $162 and got $40 in Macy's Money!   I love this bag; it is such an easy carry.  The light blue is gorgeous, and so is the red!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:* beautiful bag.  What is the leather like on the Riley?   I saw the watermelon color on the macy's site and I'm tempted.


----------



## YankeeDooney

duckiesforme said:


> I know some of you are brahmin lovers so I wanted to let you know that starting tomorrow the retail stores are having a sale on their clearance items. they are now 30% off but starting tomorrow they will be 40% off and if you donate $5.00 (money goes to a womens shelter) you can get an additional 20% off.


I wish they would take phone orders....unless that policy has recently changed. I don't see much variety of their bags in retailers around me...too bad. They do have beautiful bags, but I have yet to own one. I wonder why there isn't a Brahmin forum? Perhaps the audience is still too small? I'd love to see and hear more about their bags from folks that own them.


----------



## duckiesforme

YankeeDooney said:


> I wish they would take phone orders....unless that policy has recently changed. I don't see much variety of their bags in retailers around me...too bad. They do have beautiful bags, but I have yet to own one. I wonder why there isn't a Brahmin forum? Perhaps the audience is still too small? I'd love to see and hear more about their bags from folks that own them.



they do take phone orders. I ordered two bags from the brahmin store in dallas, texas. the only bags they won't ship are the ones that are 50% off but the bags that are 30% or in the case this weekend 40% off are all sales final. if you give them a call and ask them they will email you pictures of what they have on sale. I don't live anywhere near a brahmin store and my Macys doesn't carry very many bags


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I wish they would take phone orders....unless that policy has recently changed. I don't see much variety of their bags in retailers around me...too bad. They do have beautiful bags, but I have yet to own one. I wonder why there isn't a Brahmin forum? Perhaps the audience is still too small? I'd love to see and hear more about their bags from folks that own them.


 
There's no Brahmin forum. There is a thread somewhere but hasn't been updated in quite a bit. I'll look for it.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey MB.  I got it a couple of days ago at a special flash sale in a Macy's store. For once I was in the right place at the right time!   I paid $162 and got $40 in Macy's Money!   I love this bag; it is such an easy carry.  The light blue is gorgeous, and so is the red!


 
Awesome deal GF!


Kind of the same happened to me last night. I went there and found a Sanibel zip zip satchel in navy, the little wristlet and the makeup bag. They were reduced 25% and then they had another 25% because they were the special. So I decided to get them and get some macys money. When I was paying, I asked the SA if the 20% coupon could be applied and she said yes, so then she scanned it and then made it work, so I got all the stuff 25%+25%+20% and then got $20 in macy's money.


So while I was there, I placed another order for the gabriella in chevron and got the same discounts, so got her for $102 + tax (better than the 136 at the outlet) and got another $20 in macy's money.


----------



## YankeeDooney

duckiesforme said:


> they do take phone orders. I ordered two bags from the brahmin store in dallas, texas. the only bags they won't ship are the ones that are 50% off but the bags that are 30% or in the case this weekend 40% off are all sales final. if you give them a call and ask them they will email you pictures of what they have on sale. I don't live anywhere near a brahmin store and my Macys doesn't carry very many bags


Holy cow, they take phone orders! Thanks for that info DF. 
Oh dear, this is going to be dangerous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:* beautiful bag.  What is the leather like on the Riley?   I saw the watermelon color on the macy's site and I'm tempted.


  The leather is excellent, LJ.  It's soft and really nice.   Also, the bag has great organization and opens wide for easy access.   



MaryBel said:


> Awesome deal GF!
> 
> 
> Kind of the same happened to me last night. I went there and found a Sanibel zip zip satchel in navy, the little wristlet and the makeup bag. They were reduced 25% and then they had another 25% because they were the special. So I decided to get them and get some macys money. When I was paying, I asked the SA if the 20% coupon could be applied and she said yes, so then she scanned it and then made it work, so I got all the stuff 25%+25%+20% and then got $20 in macy's money.
> 
> 
> So while I was there, I placed another order for the gabriella in chevron and got the same discounts, so got her for $102 + tax (better than the 136 at the outlet) and got another $20 in macy's money.


   Yay!   It's always a crapshoot in Macy's whether coupons will "stack."   Glad you snagged some deals!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's sale!   MKors large "Riley" satchel in the peanut color.


 That is so pretty!  I have a feeling I will end up with something in Peanut - just not sure what yet.  This bag style kind of reminds me of the Coach Sophia and Kelsey bags.  And I like both of those........  uh oh......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Came home with these two cuties from Dillards. 30% off. 
View attachment 3005738

View attachment 3005739

View attachment 3005740


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  thanks for the info.  Still debating.... not sure I like the ears on the bag... just keep looking at it. I think if the blue were on sale,  I'd cave.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   It's always a crapshoot in Macy's whether coupons will "stack."   Glad you snagged some deals!


 
They used to work most of the time. I remember every time they had their one day sales, the reduced bags will get a temp reduction and then if you had a coupon, you could apply it. Now they mark them as specials and say the coupon doesn't apply to specials.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Came home with these two cuties from Dillards. 30% off.
> View attachment 3005738
> 
> View attachment 3005739
> 
> View attachment 3005740


 
Both are gorgeous GF! Congrats!
Love the green and those Debbie wallets are awesome. I like I can fit my phone in them.


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my coach flower tote since yesterday. Perfect bag for a rainy day


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my coach flower tote since yesterday. Perfect bag for a rainy day




So pretty!!  What a bright spot on a rainy day! Love it.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!!  What a bright spot on a rainy day! Love it.


 
Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Both are gorgeous GF! Congrats!
> Love the green and those Debbie wallets are awesome. I like I can fit my phone in them.


 
Thanks MB!  I like the MK Pear color and even though I don't think I want a bag in this color, I thought the wallet would fun.  

This is my first Brahmin wallet too, and it matches the color of one of my totes.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Navy Selma for today. 
View attachment 3007042

View attachment 3007043


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Navy Selma for today.
> View attachment 3007042
> 
> View attachment 3007043



Love it GF!
The pear and navy together look awesome.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love it GF!
> 
> The pear and navy together look awesome.




Thanks GF!  I'm trying to switch out and use more of my smalls.


----------



## CatePNW

My only score from yesterday's outlet shopping, but I love it.  Coach Crosby Carryall in Metallic leather with vapor black hardware.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Cate:*  that leather is a beautiful color.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> My only score from yesterday's outlet shopping, but I love it.  Coach Crosby Carryall in Metallic leather with vapor black hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3007225




Love! Is this the mini? Or the regular size?

ETA- I just looked at the picture again. Looks like regular size. Great find.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love! Is this the mini? Or the regular size?
> 
> ETA- I just looked at the picture again. Looks like regular size. Great find.



Yep, it's the big one, so now I have the zebra and this one.  You have the mini, right?


----------



## CatePNW

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Cate:*  that leather is a beautiful color.  Enjoy your new handbag.



Thank you!  I might cut the tags and load her up for the grocery store later today....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Navy Selma for today.
> View attachment 3007042
> 
> View attachment 3007043



LOVE these colors together!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cate, I love the Crosby.  I have two of them; they are great bags.  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> My only score from yesterday's outlet shopping, but I love it.  Coach Crosby Carryall in Metallic leather with vapor black hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3007225


Awesome score Cate. Congrats.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Yep, it's the big one, so now I have the zebra and this one.  You have the mini, right?




I do, yes. And I got the tote in this same color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> LOVE these colors together!




Thanks Cate!


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> I wish they would take phone orders....unless that policy has recently changed. I don't see much variety of their bags in retailers around me...too bad. They do have beautiful bags, but I have yet to own one. I wonder why there isn't a Brahmin forum? Perhaps the audience is still too small? I'd love to see and hear more about their bags from folks that own them.


So, I also found out that it is the Brahmin outlets that do not take phone orders.....according to their website. Well that is over a 2-hr. drive for me. Perhaps someday, it might be fun to go.


----------



## duckiesforme

YankeeDooney said:


> So, I also found out that it is the Brahmin outlets that do not take phone orders.....according to their website. Well that is over a 2-hr. drive for me. Perhaps someday, it might be fun to go.



yes, the outlets don't take phone orders. but the full price stores are having a sale that ends today (I think). 20% off full price bags if you donate $5.00 to their charity and then the cle arance bags are 40% off instead of 30% and all sales are final. I was told that if you donated $5.00 to the charity you could get 20% extra off the clearance bags but then I called the store in Georgia and she said that wasn't right but I ordered two bags from the Texas store and I did receive an extra 20% off of the 40% clearance bags. I guess Texas made a mistake but they honored it. 

I wish I lived 2 hours away from a Brahmin outlet.


----------



## YankeeDooney

duckiesforme said:


> yes, the outlets don't take phone orders. but the full price stores are having a sale that ends today (I think). 20% off full price bags if you donate $5.00 to their charity and then the cle arance bags are 40% off instead of 30% and all sales are final. I was told that if you donated $5.00 to the charity you could get 20% extra off the clearance bags but then I called the store in Georgia and she said that wasn't right but I ordered two bags from the Texas store and I did receive an extra 20% off of the 40% clearance bags. I guess Texas made a mistake but they honored it.
> 
> I wish I lived 2 hours away from a Brahmin outlet.


So what did you get? Anything on clearance?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Got a little bit of MK something in Peanut at 30% off at Dillards. Yes please. 

Terrible in car picture. 
View attachment 3008277


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Here's a group shot of today's goodies. In addition to the zip top tote in peanut from Dillards, I got two zip around wallets at the MK outlet. One is brown mono and the other is white with navy mono. 
View attachment 3008400

View attachment 3008401


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  very nice.  Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## duckiesforme

YankeeDooney said:


> So what did you get? Anything on clearance?[/QU
> 
> I ordered a louise rose satchel, and a medium arno tote in Paloma tri-texture both on clearance.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*duckies:*  congratulations.  I love Brahmin handbags.


----------



## duckiesforme

lavenderjunkie said:


> *duckies:*  congratulations.  I love Brahmin handbags.



thank you, I love Brahmin handbags too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

duckiesforme said:


> YankeeDooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what did you get? Anything on clearance?[/QU
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a louise rose satchel, and a medium arno tote in Paloma tri-texture both on clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Brahmin bags as well! I can't wait to see your reveal pics!
Click to expand...


----------



## YankeeDooney

duckiesforme said:


> YankeeDooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what did you get? Anything on clearance?[/QU
> 
> I ordered a louise rose satchel, and a medium arno tote in Paloma tri-texture both on clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I tried to get a Louise Rose from the Newport Store and she said they were long gone. It was in Coquette Tri-Texture. Apparently they were mobbed in that store all weekend. Someday I will get a Brahmin.
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nebo

I got these for my bff. She skype call ordered them hehehe. They are from Brahmin outlet in San Marcos,TX. I was amazed by their discounts and selections. I didnt get anything for me and now I regret not getting little Amelia. She would be perfect for travel, which you will see in my next post. They had her in so many colors.
These are Duxbury and wallet in cocoa, Amelia in orange sorbet.
The total was 330$ and some change.


----------



## Nebo

Amelia


----------



## Nebo

Amelia. Zipper compartment, one behind it for bills and enough space for sunglasses and some make up,etc.
Next time, Im hunting for one of these. It has the perfectly adjustable shoulder strap for us small girls.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  very nice.  Enjoy your new treasures.




Thanks!  I was surprised to see this color on clearance. So far I'd only seen Pear and Fuschia on clearance.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  the Brahmin headquarters and one of the outlets are in Mass.  Depending upon where you live, it might be a road trip that's doable.  You can get the exact location from the Brahmin website,  but basically they are located just before the Cape.   I was at a wedding near Boston a few years ago and went to the Brahmin outlet.  Not a big place,  but I had a ball and bought a lot.  They run a big warehouse sale sometime in Sept,  but I was at the outlet in Oct.  I still hope to get back there some day,  but it would have to be a two day trip for me,  and that cuts into the savings.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's a group shot of today's goodies. In addition to the zip top tote in peanut from Dillards, I got two zip around wallets at the MK outlet. One is brown mono and the other is white with navy mono.
> View attachment 3008400
> 
> View attachment 3008401




Nice haul GF! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

duckiesforme said:


> I ordered a louise rose satchel, and a medium arno tote in Paloma tri-texture both on clearance.


 
Congrats on your goodies! 
Please post pics when you get them!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> I got these for my bff. She skype call ordered them hehehe. They are from Brahmin outlet in San Marcos,TX. I was amazed by their discounts and selections. I didnt get anything for me and now I regret not getting little Amelia. She would be perfect for travel, which you will see in my next post. They had her in so many colors.
> These are Duxbury and wallet in cocoa, Amelia in orange sorbet.
> The total was 330$ and some change.




Those are gorgeous Nebo!
Your friend is a very lucky lady!


----------



## duckiesforme

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your goodies!
> Please post pics when you get them!



I will post pictures if I can get a family member to help me post them.


----------



## immigratty

been catching up on all of the posts, and there are some beautiful bags in here ladies.  

Here's my Gucci Pelham Raffia Large Tote. She traveled with me this past weekend.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  the Brahmin headquarters and one of the outlets are in Mass.  Depending upon where you live, it might be a road trip that's doable.  You can get the exact location from the Brahmin website,  but basically they are located just before the Cape.   I was at a wedding near Boston a few years ago and went to the Brahmin outlet.  Not a big place,  but I had a ball and bought a lot.  They run a big warehouse sale sometime in Sept,  but I was at the outlet in Oct.  I still hope to get back there some day,  but it would have to be a two day trip for me,  and that cuts into the savings.


Thanks LJ. Yeah, they have tent sales in May and September. It's a bit over 2 hours for me so perhaps a road trip when the mood strikes. Too bad Brahmin outlets or retail stores don't post to social media like some of the Dooney Outlets do. It would certainly light a fire of interest for sure.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Those are gorgeous Nebo!
> Your friend is a very lucky lady!


It was her money, I was just playing personal shopper, lol. She was so sweet! After she heard me rave about Amelia, she offered it to me as a gift and I refused, because yellow is more her color ) If it was any other, I dont think I would be that gracious hahahahah.

Hopefully next time we ll go together on a girls trip.


----------



## ShariG8R

Nebo said:


> It was her money, I was just playing personal shopper, lol. She was so sweet! After she heard me rave about Amelia, she offered it to me as a gift and I refused, because yellow is more her color ) If it was any other, I dont think I would be that gracious hahahahah.
> 
> Hopefully next time we ll go together on a girls trip.


How nice that you have each other!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Wednesday will be the first outing for this lovely lady. This is such a hard color to photograph but y'all get the idea, I hope. 
View attachment 3009678

View attachment 3009680

View attachment 3009681


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wednesday will be the first outing for this lovely lady. This is such a hard color to photograph but y'all get the idea, I hope.
> View attachment 3009678
> 
> View attachment 3009680
> 
> View attachment 3009681



your critter is too cute


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> your critter is too cute




Thanks! The color of the bag and the fob seem to work really well together.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> It was her money, I was just playing personal shopper, lol. She was so sweet! After she heard me rave about Amelia, she offered it to me as a gift and I refused, because yellow is more her color ) If it was any other, I dont think I would be that gracious hahahahah.
> 
> Hopefully next time we ll go together on a girls trip.


 


I knew that, but still she is lucky to have a friend that would be her personal shopper!
It seems she is a really good friend! So nice of her to offer you the Amelia. I hope you can find it soon in a color you like.


A girls trip sounds awesome! You girls definitely need to treat yourselves!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wednesday will be the first outing for this lovely lady. This is such a hard color to photograph but y'all get the idea, I hope.
> View attachment 3009678
> 
> View attachment 3009680
> 
> View attachment 3009681




Love it and you know it, twins!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wednesday will be the first outing for this lovely lady. This is such a hard color to photograph but y'all get the idea, I hope.
> View attachment 3009678
> 
> View attachment 3009680
> 
> View attachment 3009681


Queen of fobs! Love it!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> I knew that, but still she is lucky to have a friend that would be her personal shopper!
> It seems she is a really good friend! So nice of her to offer you the Amelia. I hope you can find it soon in a color you like.
> 
> 
> A girls trip sounds awesome! You girls definitely need to treat yourselves!


Husband has been saying something about going there in a month or so. I hate that the outlets dont ship out.


----------



## MaryBel

This past Monday I decided to make a quick trip to the outlet. Had to do a return at Nike so it was a good opportunity to see if they had any good memorial day sales. Did a super quick at coach and pretty sad. Stopped at Dooney and there were a few things that I'd like to have but they were at the same prices as before and they were the kind that can wait, so they'll wait. Did a stop a MK and even though I was very tempted by a blue bag, I ended up leaving with this one. It just stole my heart and love how she feels on the shoulder. I won't be carrying it soon but she will be ready for fall.


Here's my new suede hobo in purple. Love the details at the handle and in the corners.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took one of my Willis bags out today.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my Willis bags to eat lunch today.




Love it! I think I have the same one!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love it and you know it, twins!




I had no doubt at all! LOL!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Queen of fobs! Love it!




LOL! Thanks, GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> This past Monday I decided to make a quick trip to the outlet. Had to do a return at Nike so it was a good opportunity to see if they had any good memorial day sales. Did a super quick at coach and pretty sad. Stopped at Dooney and there were a few things that I'd like to have but they were at the same prices as before and they were the kind that can wait, so they'll wait. Did a stop a MK and even though I was very tempted by a blue bag, I ended up leaving with this one. It just stole my heart and love how she feels on the shoulder. I won't be carrying it soon but she will be ready for fall.
> 
> 
> Here's my new suede hobo in purple. Love the details at the handle and in the corners.




So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my Willis bags out today.




Beautiful! Looks great with your outfit.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> This past Monday I decided to make a quick trip to the outlet. Had to do a return at Nike so it was a good opportunity to see if they had any good memorial day sales. Did a super quick at coach and pretty sad. Stopped at Dooney and there were a few things that I'd like to have but they were at the same prices as before and they were the kind that can wait, so they'll wait. Did a stop a MK and even though I was very tempted by a blue bag, I ended up leaving with this one. It just stole my heart and love how she feels on the shoulder. I won't be carrying it soon but she will be ready for fall.
> 
> 
> Here's my new suede hobo in purple. Love the details at the handle and in the corners.


MB, I would love to go shopping with you. I bet it would be a blast. Perhaps we can get a Purse-cam so we can go along for the ride. We should actually get one for NAC too...great for lunch breaks! It would be like living vicariously through you ladies hunting for handbags.  I love it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my Willis bags out today.


Love that color TM. Such a cute bag.


----------



## ShariG8R

MaryBel said:


> This past Monday I decided to make a quick trip to the outlet. Had to do a return at Nike so it was a good opportunity to see if they had any good memorial day sales. Did a super quick at coach and pretty sad. Stopped at Dooney and there were a few things that I'd like to have but they were at the same prices as before and they were the kind that can wait, so they'll wait. Did a stop a MK and even though I was very tempted by a blue bag, I ended up leaving with this one. It just stole my heart and love how she feels on the shoulder. I won't be carrying it soon but she will be ready for fall.
> 
> 
> Here's my new suede hobo in purple. Love the details at the handle and in the corners.


That handle is beautiful!!


----------



## ShariG8R

YankeeDooney said:


> MB, I would love to go shopping with you. I bet it would be a blast. Perhaps we can get a Purse-cam so we can go along for the ride. We should actually get one for NAC too...great for lunch breaks! It would be like living vicariously through you ladies hunting for handbags.  I love it!


Can I come too?


----------



## YankeeDooney

ShariG8R said:


> Can I come too?


I sense a field trip coming......Go Purse Club!


----------



## CatePNW

YankeeDooney said:


> MB, I would love to go shopping with you. I bet it would be a blast. Perhaps we can get a Purse-cam so we can go along for the ride. We should actually get one for NAC too...great for lunch breaks! It would be like living vicariously through you ladies hunting for handbags.  I love it!


That's a great idea, they need GoPro their shopping trips....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

I almost bought this Rebecca Minkoff Large MAB Tote today at TJ Maxx.  It was only $79.99 and I need a tote about this size.  I have seen some terrible reviews of defective, fraying handles on her bags though, so I went to inspect them.  Well sure enough, two of them were already fraying apart, so it was a no go.  That's the only reason I haven't got an Amorous satchel yet.  I love the design, but am afraid I'll get one with weak structure and the straps will come apart.


----------



## CatePNW

I'm kicking myself for not shopping for a tote and small crossbody while I was at that TJ Maxx that was full of Dooneys last weekend.  We have a last minute vacation planned now and fly to Vegas this Sunday.  So I NEED a tote that I can take on the plane to hold a smaller bag and my other necessities for flight.  

Since that beautiful Rebecca Minkoff didn't work out, and I don't want to pay full price for something better, I got this no name bargain at Marshalls today.  It was $29.99 and is unlined leather and even has a keeper clasp with a pouch attached.  It's big and nice and floppy, so it will hold a smaller bag and all my other stuff too.  I don't have time to be picky so this was it.  I don't have a blue bag, so it's slightly exciting.....LOL!


----------



## ShariG8R

CatePNW said:


> I almost bought this Rebecca Minkoff Large MAB Tote today at TJ Maxx.  It was only $79.99 and I need a tote about this size.  I have seen some terrible reviews of defective, fraying handles on her bags though, so I went to inspect them.  Well sure enough, two of them were already fraying apart, so it was a no go.  That's the only reason I haven't got an Amorous satchel yet.  I love the design, but am afraid I'll get one with weak structure and the straps will come apart.
> 
> View attachment 3010747
> View attachment 3010748




It looks great on you! Love the color!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> I'm kicking myself for not shopping for a tote and small crossbody while I was at that TJ Maxx that was full of Dooneys last weekend.  We have a last minute vacation planned now and fly to Vegas this Sunday.  So I NEED a tote that I can take on the plane to hold a smaller bag and my other necessities for flight.
> 
> Since that beautiful Rebecca Minkoff didn't work out, and I don't want to pay full price for something better, I got this no name bargain at Marshalls today.  It was $29.99 and is unlined leather and even has a keeper clasp with a pouch attached.  It's big and nice and floppy, so it will hold a smaller bag and all my other stuff too.  I don't have time to be picky so this was it.  I don't have a blue bag, so it's slightly exciting.....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3010773
> View attachment 3010774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010775
> View attachment 3010776



I love it.  It looks cute on you.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Husband has been saying something about going there in a month or so. I hate that the outlets dont ship out.


 
Hope you can go back soon and get some goodies for yourself!
I hate it too! We don't get any Brahmins here!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty! Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> MB, I would love to go shopping with you. I bet it would be a blast. Perhaps we can get a Purse-cam so we can go along for the ride. We should actually get one for NAC too...great for lunch breaks! It would be like living vicariously through you ladies hunting for handbags.  I love it!


 

Oh, you are too kind!
I love going shopping, so I'm sure we would have fun. If you ever come to this side of the US, you need to let me know. I've only met one fellow tpf'er friend (RuedeNesle) one time when she was still in Chicago and I went there for the memorial day weekend and even though we could not go shopping together, we had lots of fun at Starbucks. 


We definitely need those Google glasses, to record all the shopping adventures and help fellow shopping buddies by showing them store selection so they can place phone orders where available.


And I agree, NAC needs those too! Love her lunch shopping adventures and the goodies she finds! She's my twin! We seem to like the same bags


----------



## MaryBel

ShariG8R said:


> That handle is beautiful!!


 
Thanks Shari! I agree, it was one of the things that got me!


----------



## MaryBel

ShariG8R said:


> Can I come too?


 


YankeeDooney said:


> I sense a field trip coming......Go Purse Club!


 
Field trip, field trip!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> I almost bought this Rebecca Minkoff Large MAB Tote today at TJ Maxx.  It was only $79.99 and I need a tote about this size.  I have seen some terrible reviews of defective, fraying handles on her bags though, so I went to inspect them.  Well sure enough, two of them were already fraying apart, so it was a no go.  That's the only reason I haven't got an Amorous satchel yet.  I love the design, but am afraid I'll get one with weak structure and the straps will come apart.
> 
> View attachment 3010747
> View attachment 3010748


 


CatePNW said:


> I'm kicking myself for not shopping for a tote and small crossbody while I was at that TJ Maxx that was full of Dooneys last weekend.  We have a last minute vacation planned now and fly to Vegas this Sunday.  So I NEED a tote that I can take on the plane to hold a smaller bag and my other necessities for flight.
> 
> Since that beautiful Rebecca Minkoff didn't work out, and I don't want to pay full price for something better, I got this no name bargain at Marshalls today.  It was $29.99 and is unlined leather and even has a keeper clasp with a pouch attached.  It's big and nice and floppy, so it will hold a smaller bag and all my other stuff too.  I don't have time to be picky so this was it.  I don't have a blue bag, so it's slightly exciting.....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3010773
> View attachment 3010774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010775
> View attachment 3010776




Cate, the RM tote is gorgeous! Too bad it was falling apart! Thanks for the tip on the handles! I will pay attention next time!


I think you did a very good choice with the blue tote, it looks awesome! Perfect for a travel tote. That way if you have to put it under the seat you won't be worried as you could have been with a more expensive bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PYankeeDooney said:


> MB, I would love to go shopping with you. I bet it would be a blast. Perhaps we can get a Purse-cam so we can go along for the ride. We should actually get one for NAC too...great for lunch breaks! It would be like living vicariously through you ladies hunting for handbags.  I love it!



Can you imagine all of us on a group shopping trip?  That would be epic


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with a bit of Sapphire for Thursday.  
View attachment 3010939


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Can you imagine all of us on a group shopping trip? * That would be epic*


 
Indeed!
I'm sure the stores would be very happy!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with a bit of Sapphire for Thursday.
> View attachment 3010939


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Can you imagine all of us on a group shopping trip?  That would be epic



Yeah right. I think it could actually be rather dangerous. Can you imagine us all fighting over the same bags? Yikes! Yeah, it would be epic for sure.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Indeed!
> I'm sure the stores would be very happy!


Considering how we all shop - they would definitely be happy!



MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks, GF!




YankeeDooney said:


> Yeah right. I think it could actually be rather dangerous. Can you imagine us all fighting over the same bags? Yikes! Yeah, it would be epic for sure.


 Nah, we'd be very diplomatic and figure out who wanted what the most.  It would still be fun  - and epic.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Yeah right. I think it could actually be rather dangerous. Can you imagine us all fighting over the same bags? Yikes! Yeah, it would be epic for sure.


 


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Considering how we all shop - they would definitely be happy!
> 
> Nah, we'd be very diplomatic and figure out who wanted what the most.  It would still be fun  - and epic.




Probably the ones that could have problems are NAC and me, since we tend to go for the same bags but I'm sure they will have more than 2 and if not, we will figure it out, maybe different styles in the same color or different colors in the same style. 
I'm sure there will be enough blue bags for LJ too!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> This past Monday I decided to make a quick trip to the outlet. Had to do a return at Nike so it was a good opportunity to see if they had any good memorial day sales. Did a super quick at coach and pretty sad. Stopped at Dooney and there were a few things that I'd like to have but they were at the same prices as before and they were the kind that can wait, so they'll wait. Did a stop a MK and even though I was very tempted by a blue bag, I ended up leaving with this one. It just stole my heart and love how she feels on the shoulder. I won't be carrying it soon but she will be ready for fall.
> 
> 
> Here's my new suede hobo in purple. Love the details at the handle and in the corners.


Wow, MB this bag is so pretty. I love the color combo and all the details.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Wow, MB this bag is so pretty. I love the color combo and all the details.


 
Thanks Nebo!
Good thing they only had it in one color, otherwise I would have been in trouble. I'd love it in navy and wine, oh and dark green.


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> I'm kicking myself for not shopping for a tote and small crossbody while I was at that TJ Maxx that was full of Dooneys last weekend.  We have a last minute vacation planned now and fly to Vegas this Sunday.  So I NEED a tote that I can take on the plane to hold a smaller bag and my other necessities for flight.
> 
> Since that beautiful Rebecca Minkoff didn't work out, and I don't want to pay full price for something better, I got this no name bargain at Marshalls today.  It was $29.99 and is unlined leather and even has a keeper clasp with a pouch attached.  It's big and nice and floppy, so it will hold a smaller bag and all my other stuff too.  I don't have time to be picky so this was it.  I don't have a blue bag, so it's slightly exciting.....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3010773
> View attachment 3010774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010775
> View attachment 3010776


Actually, this bag is pretty perfect! It is also very popular among fashion bloggers in black or tan. The same shape and just raw leather inside. It looks great on you and that price is perfect! I usually take Miss bailey


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Nebo!
> Good thing they only had it in one color, otherwise I would have been in trouble. I'd love it in navy and wine, oh and dark green.


All those color combos would be perfect!


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> Actually, this bag is pretty perfect! It is also very popular among fashion bloggers in black or tan. The same shape and just raw leather inside. It looks great on you and that price is perfect! I usually take Miss bailey



Yes, Bailey is exactly what I was wishing that I already had!  I didn't know this bag was on blogs, but they have another color, I think the tan.  But, this blue was on clearance and the other was full price, and I liked the blue!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love the royal blue color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  love the royal blue color.




Thanks!  I wish now I had gotten another bag in this color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

*Michael Kors Studded Leather Tassle Key FOB in Red* (32H4SKCK 1L)

After MaryBel posted a picture of this key fob, I knew I had to find it. So off I went to the Michael Kors outlet this past weekend. First  time in MK for me. Not a bad price for $10. Regular retail is $58.00  (criminal price IMO). This is the one and only thing (Tassel) I purchased at the outlets this past weekend.  No Dooney's or price reductions worth while. 

So anyway, I always liked tassels on handbags (like our Dooney's) and have also admired the cute ones that Brahmin puts on some of their bags. I was looking for something to spice up the white Lexington and thought red would be ideal to match the sealed trim on the bag. So this tassel is not bad...it looks a bit foreign to the bag but it is growing on me. I may try to make some tassels since there are so many how-to videos. It seems relatively easy. When I get in the mood, I may give it a go for giggles.


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ilikesunshine

YankeeDooney said:


> *Michael Kors Studded Leather Tassle Key FOB in Red* (32H4SKCK 1L)
> 
> After MaryBel posted a picture of this key fob, I knew I had to find it. So off I went to the Michael Kors outlet this past weekend. First  time in MK for me. Not a bad price for $10. Regular retail is $58.00  (criminal price IMO). This is the one and only thing (Tassel) I purchased at the outlets this past weekend.  No Dooney's or price reductions worth while.
> 
> So anyway, I always liked tassels on handbags (like our Dooney's) and have also admired the cute ones that Brahmin puts on some of their bags. I was looking for something to spice up the white Lexington and thought red would be ideal to match the sealed trim on the bag. So this tassel is not bad...it looks a bit foreign to the bag but it is growing on me. I may try to make some tassels since there are so many how-to videos. It seems relatively easy. When I get in the mood, I may give it a go for giggles.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



You're so lucky!  None of the Outlets in my area had them.  I did order the red one off the MK Site for $17.40 (free shipping).  It arrived yesterday.  I LOVE IT!  It is much bigger than I expected and the quality is great!  However, I agree...$58 is insane


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> *Michael Kors Studded Leather Tassle Key FOB in Red* (32H4SKCK 1L)
> 
> After MaryBel posted a picture of this key fob, I knew I had to find it. So off I went to the Michael Kors outlet this past weekend. First  time in MK for me. Not a bad price for $10. Regular retail is $58.00  (criminal price IMO). This is the one and only thing (Tassel) I purchased at the outlets this past weekend.  No Dooney's or price reductions worth while.
> 
> So anyway, I always liked tassels on handbags (like our Dooney's) and have also admired the cute ones that Brahmin puts on some of their bags. I was looking for something to spice up the white Lexington and thought red would be ideal to match the sealed trim on the bag. So this tassel is not bad...it looks a bit foreign to the bag but it is growing on me. I may try to make some tassels since there are so many how-to videos. It seems relatively easy. When I get in the mood, I may give it a go for giggles.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


That is a pretty combination.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> *Michael Kors Studded Leather Tassle Key FOB in Red* (32H4SKCK 1L)
> 
> After MaryBel posted a picture of this key fob, I knew I had to find it. So off I went to the Michael Kors outlet this past weekend. First  time in MK for me. Not a bad price for $10. Regular retail is $58.00  (criminal price IMO). This is the one and only thing (Tassel) I purchased at the outlets this past weekend.  No Dooney's or price reductions worth while.
> 
> So anyway, I always liked tassels on handbags (like our Dooney's) and have also admired the cute ones that Brahmin puts on some of their bags. I was looking for something to spice up the white Lexington and thought red would be ideal to match the sealed trim on the bag. So this tassel is not bad...it looks a bit foreign to the bag but it is growing on me. I may try to make some tassels since there are so many how-to videos. It seems relatively easy. When I get in the mood, I may give it a go for giggles.


 I love the tassel with your bag. Very pretty.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> This past Monday I decided to make a quick trip to the outlet. Had to do a return at Nike so it was a good opportunity to see if they had any good memorial day sales. Did a super quick at coach and pretty sad. Stopped at Dooney and there were a few things that I'd like to have but they were at the same prices as before and they were the kind that can wait, so they'll wait. Did a stop a MK and even though I was very tempted by a blue bag, I ended up leaving with this one. It just stole my heart and love how she feels on the shoulder. I won't be carrying it soon but she will be ready for fall.
> 
> 
> Here's my new suede hobo in purple. Love the details at the handle and in the corners.



Cute!  I love purple


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> *Michael Kors Studded Leather Tassle Key FOB in Red* (32H4SKCK 1L)
> 
> After MaryBel posted a picture of this key fob, I knew I had to find it. So off I went to the Michael Kors outlet this past weekend. First  time in MK for me. Not a bad price for $10. Regular retail is $58.00  (criminal price IMO). This is the one and only thing (Tassel) I purchased at the outlets this past weekend.  No Dooney's or price reductions worth while.
> 
> So anyway, I always liked tassels on handbags (like our Dooney's) and have also admired the cute ones that Brahmin puts on some of their bags. I was looking for something to spice up the white Lexington and thought red would be ideal to match the sealed trim on the bag. So this tassel is not bad...it looks a bit foreign to the bag but it is growing on me. I may try to make some tassels since there are so many how-to videos. It seems relatively easy. When I get in the mood, I may give it a go for giggles.




She looks very good with the fob!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Cute!  I love purple




Thanks GG!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Something in electric blue just followed me home from Dillards! Pictures coming shortly!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I've been wanting this bag in this color and couldn't wait for a sale or clearance. And now she's mine and I'm so happy. 

Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Electric Blue. I adore this color. 
View attachment 3012915

View attachment 3012918


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> She looks very good with the fob!


Thanks Ladies! I do like it and thanks MaryBel for posting the pic of yours. I would have never seen it otherwise.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've been wanting this bag in this color and couldn't wait for a sale or clearance. And now she's mine and I'm so happy.
> 
> Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Electric Blue. I adore this color.
> View attachment 3012915
> 
> View attachment 3012918


 
Love it! This shade of blue is gorgeous!
How close is it to sapphire?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks Ladies! I do like it and thanks MaryBel for posting the pic of yours. I would have never seen it otherwise.


 
Glad I could help!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love it! This shade of blue is gorgeous!
> How close is it to sapphire?




Thanks GF! I am crazy about this color and am so happy I went ahead and got her. 

I'll take a pic of electric blue with Sapphire Hamilton tomorrow and post it here. I think the two are pretty close.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks GF! I am crazy about this color and am so happy I went ahead and got her.
> 
> I'll take a pic of electric blue with Sapphire Hamilton tomorrow and post it here. I think the two are pretty close.


 
That's what I thought, that they were pretty close. 
can't wait to see the pic! Thanks GF!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've been wanting this bag in this color and couldn't wait for a sale or clearance. And now she's mine and I'm so happy.
> 
> Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Electric Blue. I adore this color.
> View attachment 3012915
> 
> View attachment 3012918




Love that color and a great deal makes it even more beautiful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love that color and a great deal makes it even more beautiful.



Thanks, PTB! I couldn't get this bag in this color out of my head, so I just had to get her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> That's what I thought, that they were pretty close.
> can't wait to see the pic! Thanks GF!




Here you go MB!  IRL the electric blue is just a tiny bit brighter, but not by very much at all. They are almost the same color. 
View attachment 3013589

View attachment 3013590

View attachment 3013592


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love your blue handbags.  Are they both saffiano leather?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  love your blue handbags.  Are they both saffiano leather?




Thanks, LJ! Yes they are both saffiano.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

thanks NAC.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Well, this was an unexpected find at T.J. Maxx just now.

Large Sutton in dark khaki. And yes, I was very weak and brought her home with me.
View attachment 3013831

View attachment 3013832


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> thanks NAC.




My pleasure.


----------



## Scooch

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, this was an unexpected find at T.J. Maxx just now.
> 
> Large Sutton in dark khaki. And yes, I was very weak and brought her home with me.
> View attachment 3013831
> 
> View attachment 3013832




Now THAT'S a find!!! What a treasure lucky girl! Congrats


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scooch said:


> Now THAT'S a find!!! What a treasure lucky girl! Congrats




Thanks! I figured it up and the discount was about 46% off. That was nice too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Kate Spade large Luxe Ella.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Kate Spade large Luxe Ella.




Wow... Such a beautiful hobo. Love the shape and slouch. Just stunning!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... Such a beautiful hobo. Love the shape and slouch. Just stunning!



Thanks, girl.  I'm a hobo-ho.     I'm still scoping out your oyster Willa, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here you go MB!  IRL the electric blue is just a tiny bit brighter, but not by very much at all. They are almost the same color.
> View attachment 3013589
> 
> View attachment 3013590
> 
> View attachment 3013592



Gorgeous blues, NAC!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, this was an unexpected find at T.J. Maxx just now.
> 
> Large Sutton in dark khaki. And yes, I was very weak and brought her home with me.
> View attachment 3013831
> 
> View attachment 3013832


I love the color!

Tonight I feel in love with a Coach bag. It is called Edie, its a tote. I figured my best bet is that you or one of the ladies her has it so you can tell me how amazing it is!

I loved the leather, the details.. Its down to 262 at Dillards. I think Ill wait for the extra 40% if its gonna come soon. They have a couple of them. My fav was pink ruby. Gorgeous!

So, who has it and is it a great tote or what? )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Kate Spade large Luxe Ella.


That is TDF Gorgeous!! What is that color called?  Very pretty!




MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous blues, NAC!


I agree!  That's one of the things that first drew me to MK saffiano bags.  The intensity of the colors.  So vibrant.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> I love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I feel in love with a Coach bag. It is called Edie, its a tote. I figured my best bet is that you or one of the ladies her has it so you can tell me how amazing it is!
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the leather, the details.. Its down to 262 at Dillards. I think Ill wait for the extra 40% if its gonna come soon. They have a couple of them. My fav was pink ruby. Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> So, who has it and is it a great tote or what? )




Did it look like this?  This is an Edie in Teal. Dillards clearance of course, lol. 

This a is comfortable shoulder bag and easy to carry. Very similar to the Phoebe that was made before this Phoebe is now an outlet bag but from what I've seen still looks to be very nice. 

My fave SA thought they were doing the extra 40% the end of this month but I didn't see anything about it in the store. 
View attachment 3014728

View attachment 3014729

View attachment 3014730


----------



## klynneann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here you go MB!  IRL the electric blue is just a tiny bit brighter, but not by very much at all. They are almost the same color.
> View attachment 3013589
> 
> View attachment 3013590
> 
> View attachment 3013592



I love love love this color!



MiaBorsa said:


> Kate Spade large Luxe Ella.



This is beautiful!  I've never seen something like this at Kate Spade.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> I
> Tonight I feel in love with a Coach bag. It is called Edie, its a tote. I figured my best bet is that you or one of the ladies her has it so you can tell me how amazing it is!
> 
> I loved the leather, the details.. Its down to 262 at Dillards. I think Ill wait for the extra 40% if its gonna come soon. They have a couple of them. My fav was pink ruby. Gorgeous!
> 
> So, who has it and is it a great tote or what? )



I have the siggy Edie.  She's gorgeous but I hardly carry her.  I'm not a fan of the triple compartment interior.   (Same as the Phoebe interior for the most part.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is TDF Gorgeous!! What is that color called?  Very pretty!


 Thanks.  The color is warm cognac.



klynneann said:


> This is beautiful!  I've never seen something like this at Kate Spade.


   Thank you.  It's part of the Cobble Hill collection.  I have 6 or 7 Cobble Hill bags; three of them are hobos.


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Thank you.  It's part of the Cobble Hill collection.  I have 6 or 7 Cobble Hill bags; three of them are hobos.



Is the leather as smooth as it looks?


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> Is the leather as smooth as it looks?



Yes; it almost looks like lamb leather but it is tanned cowhide.   Here it is fresh out of the box...


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes; it almost looks like lamb leather but it is tanned cowhide.   Here it is fresh out of the box...



Wow - I just can't get over it!  I have a couple Cobble Hill bags but none are smooth like this - it's really beautiful.  

Oh my gosh, I just found it on the Kate Spade website and it's on sale...


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did it look like this?  This is an Edie in Teal. Dillards clearance of course, lol.
> 
> This a is comfortable shoulder bag and easy to carry. Very similar to the Phoebe that was made before this Phoebe is now an outlet bag but from what I've seen still looks to be very nice.
> 
> My fave SA thought they were doing the extra 40% the end of this month but I didn't see anything about it in the store.
> View attachment 3014728
> 
> View attachment 3014729
> 
> View attachment 3014730


 This color is so beautiful! Im loving the red currant, too.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> I have the siggy Edie.  She's gorgeous but I hardly carry her.  I'm not a fan of the triple compartment interior.   (Same as the Phoebe interior for the most part.)


I saw yours on the Coach forum. I love the color combo and the added tassel!  Im not sure about that too, I dont know if I love it or is it just novelty and unusual. Chelsea is like that too, I use the side compartments, but not the middle one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> Wow - I just can't get over it!  I have a couple Cobble Hill bags but none are smooth like this - it's really beautiful.



Thanks.  It is called the "Luxe Ella," and there is also a regular Ella, both in the Cobble Hill line.  I think the regular Ella is more pebbled like we are used to in that line.  I love the Cobble Hill leathers and this is the first I have seen in this smoother texture.


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.  It is called the "Luxe Ella," and there is also a regular Ella, both in the Cobble Hill line.  I think the regular Ella is more pebbled like we are used to in that line.  I love the Cobble Hill leathers and this is the first I have seen in this smoother texture.



Yes, I'm on the Kate Spade website now and I see what you mean.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> I saw yours on the Coach forum. I love the color combo and the added tassel!  Im not sure about that too, I dont know if I love it or is it just novelty and unusual. Chelsea is like that too, I use the side compartments, but not the middle one.



The main thing about the Coach bags is that they are usually very light weight and easy to carry.  I have several small Phoebes and I like them better than the Edie, mainly because they are slimmer and not as bulky.  I have also bought the Edie in the metallic finish and black with studs, but I returned both of them.  The middle compartment is actually big enough to carry all of my stuff in, so the two outside compartments are hardly used (by me).


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> Wow - I just can't get over it!  I have a couple Cobble Hill bags but none are smooth like this - it's really beautiful.
> 
> Oh my gosh, I just found it on the Kate Spade website and it's on sale...



Yes!  I was lucky to get it on the Memorial day sale for an additional 25% off!   So I paid about $200 for it and I'm thrilled!


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes!  I was lucky to get it on the Memorial day sale for an additional 25% off!   So I paid about $200 for it and I'm thrilled!



Wow - that's great!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I have the siggy Edie.  She's gorgeous but I hardly carry her.  I'm not a fan of the triple compartment interior.   (Same as the Phoebe interior for the most part.)




Twins!!  I love Phoebe, and Edie has grown on me too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> I saw yours on the Coach forum. I love the color combo and the added tassel!  Im not sure about that too, I dont know if I love it or is it just novelty and unusual. Chelsea is like that too, I use the side compartments, but not the middle one.



Oooh, red currant is gorgeous.  I have the "Carlyle" in the red and I had actually forgotten her until you said that!!      (Is it a sign a person has too many purses when she forgets them??  Ack.)  

Here's my Carlyle in red currant...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> This color is so beautiful! Im loving the red currant, too.




Red currant is the other color I want one day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooh, red currant is gorgeous.  I have the "Carlyle" in the red and I had actually forgotten her until you said that!!      (Is it a sign a person has too many purses when she forgets them??  Ack.)
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Carlyle in red currant...




Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my
chin. Love!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my
> chin. Love!!



I am so proud of myself.  I have only bought three bags since January!!   I got so down on myself for having a big closet full of beautiful purses that are all sitting in their dust bags.     I have been "closet diving" and loving it.  I'm going to load up this Carlyle and carry her!

ETA--here are my 2015 bags.   Gucci Bree (anniversary gift from hubby), Kate Spade Luxe Ella, and Michael Kors Riley in peanut.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I am so proud of myself.  I have only bought three bags since January!!   I got so down on myself for having a big closet full of beautiful purses that are all sitting in their dust bags.     I have been "closet diving" and loving it.  I'm going to load up this Carlyle and carry her!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA--here are my 2015 bags.   Gucci Bree (anniversary gift from hubby), Kate Spade Luxe Ella, and Michael Kors Riley in peanut.




Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here you go MB!  IRL the electric blue is just a tiny bit brighter, but not by very much at all. They are almost the same color.
> View attachment 3013589
> 
> View attachment 3013590
> 
> View attachment 3013592




Thanks GF!
I can see how close they are. Love the electric blue! Need to get one bag in this color!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, this was an unexpected find at T.J. Maxx just now.
> 
> Large Sutton in dark khaki. And yes, I was very weak and brought her home with me.
> View attachment 3013831
> 
> View attachment 3013832


 
Awesome find! Congrats GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Kate Spade large Luxe Ella.


 
WOW, love it! 
Looks so comfy to carry!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> I love the color!
> 
> Tonight I feel in love with a Coach bag. It is called Edie, its a tote. I figured my best bet is that you or one of the ladies her has it so you can tell me how amazing it is!
> 
> I loved the leather, the details.. Its down to 262 at Dillards. I think Ill wait for the extra 40% if its gonna come soon. They have a couple of them. My fav was pink ruby. Gorgeous!
> 
> So, who has it and is it a great tote or what? )




Nebo, I'm confused. The Edie is a shoulder bag, not a tote. There's one tote called Ellis. Which one is the one you liked?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I am so proud of myself.  I have only bought three bags since January!!   I got so down on myself for having a big closet full of beautiful purses that are all sitting in their dust bags.     I have been "closet diving" and loving it.  I'm going to load up this Carlyle and carry her!
> 
> ETA--here are my 2015 bags.   Gucci Bree (anniversary gift from hubby), Kate Spade Luxe Ella, and Michael Kors Riley in peanut.




What a gorgeous Trio! Love them! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful.





MaryBel said:


> What a gorgeous Trio! Love them! Congrats!



Thanks, y'all.  I'm really happy to have a "handle" on my purse habit!!  I think it's like being a reformed smoker...you never really lose the urge.      At this rate I'm only buying one bag every 2 months...baby steps!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I can see how close they are. Love the electric blue! Need to get one bag in this color!




You are very welcome! You definitely should!  If I happen to come upon a Selma or Sutton  in this color at a good price I'm getting  one.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Nebo, I'm confused. The Edie is a shoulder bag, not a tote. There's one tote called Ellis. Which one is the one you liked?



You are correct, it is the Eddie shoulder bag. I just got my english purse terms mixed up.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I was inspired by MiaBorsa's picture, to pull out my own Chocolate  Edie and give her some love for Monday.  I love the rich, deep brown and don't even mind that it's a siggy pattern, which I generally avoid on coach bags. 
View attachment 3015297

View attachment 3015304


----------



## CatePNW

All loaded up for the plane trip to Vegas tonight.  I won't need a sweater, but am carrying the pink shrug on the plane just in case I get cold!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> All loaded up for the plane trip to Vegas tonight.  I won't need a sweater, but am carrying the pink shrug on the plane just in case I get cold!
> 
> View attachment 3015327




Perfect! Have a great trip and take lots of pictures.


----------



## TaterTots

Gorgeous finds Ladies!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I am so proud of myself.  I have only bought three bags since January!!   I got so down on myself for having a big closet full of beautiful purses that are all sitting in their dust bags.     I have been "closet diving" and loving it.  I'm going to load up this Carlyle and carry her!
> 
> ETA--here are my 2015 bags.   Gucci Bree (anniversary gift from hubby), Kate Spade Luxe Ella, and Michael Kors Riley in peanut.


What an elegant group Mia. I also love the red Carlyle. Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  I'm really happy to have a "handle" on my purse habit!!  I think it's like being a reformed smoker...you never really lose the urge.      At this rate I'm only buying one bag every 2 months...baby steps!!!


 
GF, that's an awesome rate!
I need to follow your steps!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> You are correct, it is the Eddie shoulder bag. I just got my english purse terms mixed up.


The Edie is really nice! I have a few and love them. I love shoulder bags!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> All loaded up for the plane trip to Vegas tonight.  I won't need a sweater, but am carrying the pink shrug on the plane just in case I get cold!
> 
> View attachment 3015327




GF, it's a good idea to bring the shrug. Sometimes because of the AC, you might get cold when you are inside!


Have a good trip and enjoy!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I was inspired by MiaBorsa's picture, to pull out my own Chocolate  Edie and give her some love for Monday.  I love the rich, deep brown and don't even mind that it's a siggy pattern, which I generally avoid on coach bags.
> View attachment 3015297
> 
> View attachment 3015304



I like it too and Im not in to siggys at all.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooh, red currant is gorgeous.  I have the "Carlyle" in the red and I had actually forgotten her until you said that!!      (Is it a sign a person has too many purses when she forgets them??  Ack.)
> 
> Here's my Carlyle in red currant...


Hahaha, I love your txt sign, lol.
This color is the perfect shade of red! Thank you for your opinion on the bag style. Ill go and check out Coach outlet next time Im in TX for other shoulder bah styles. Last time it was waaaay too many people in there for comfortable browsing.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> I am so proud of myself.  I have only bought three bags since January!!   I got so down on myself for having a big closet full of beautiful purses that are all sitting in their dust bags.     I have been "closet diving" and loving it.  I'm going to load up this Carlyle and carry her!
> 
> ETA--here are my 2015 bags.   Gucci Bree (anniversary gift from hubby), Kate Spade Luxe Ella, and Michael Kors Riley in peanut.


 You are not crazy for holding out and just getting these beauties!  They are gorgeous. You have been doing great! Share your closet diving pics, I know you have some gems in there


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> All loaded up for the plane trip to Vegas tonight.  I won't need a sweater, but am carrying the pink shrug on the plane just in case I get cold!
> 
> View attachment 3015327


Have a great and safe trip!


----------



## dcooney4

MiaBorsa said:


> I am so proud of myself.  I have only bought three bags since January!!   I got so down on myself for having a big closet full of beautiful purses that are all sitting in their dust bags.     I have been "closet diving" and loving it.  I'm going to load up this Carlyle and carry her!
> 
> ETA--here are my 2015 bags.   Gucci Bree (anniversary gift from hubby), Kate Spade Luxe Ella, and Michael Kors Riley in peanut.



These are stunning! Really love the Gucci!


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday I went to the outlet to see if they had a saffaino zip zip or an ostrich bag I might want, but they did not. So I ended up passing Carolina Herrera and bought this beauty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I am so proud of myself.  I have only bought three bags since January!!   I got so down on myself for having a big closet full of beautiful purses that are all sitting in their dust bags.     I have been "closet diving" and loving it.  I'm going to load up this Carlyle and carry her!
> 
> ETA--here are my 2015 bags.   Gucci Bree (anniversary gift from hubby), Kate Spade Luxe Ella, and Michael Kors Riley in peanut.



Prettttty lady


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> GF, that's an awesome rate!
> I need to follow your steps!




Me too.  I need to limit the new handbag purchases.... right after the sales in July.


----------



## MaryBel

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I went to the outlet to see if they had a saffaino zip zip or an ostrich bag I might want, but they did not. So I ended up passing Carolina Herrera and bought this beauty.




That's pretty! Is it navy or black?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> What an elegant group Mia. I also love the red Carlyle. Gorgeous!


  Thanks!



MaryBel said:


> GF, that's an awesome rate!
> I need to follow your steps!


  It has been HARD, after being out of control for at least 5 years.  



Nebo said:


> Hahaha, I love your txt sign, lol.
> This color is the perfect shade of red! Thank you for your opinion on the bag style. Ill go and check out Coach outlet next time Im in TX for other shoulder bah styles. Last time it was waaaay too many people in there for comfortable browsing.


 People keep stealing my dang pics for their Ebay auctions, grrrr.  :censor:   I haven't been to a Coach outlet in a couple of years.  I hate the crowds in there, plus I never seem to find the deals.   



Nebo said:


> You are not crazy for holding out and just getting these beauties!  They are gorgeous. You have been doing great! Share your closet diving pics, I know you have some gems in there


  Thanks.  I have to admit, I do have some great bags.  



dcooney4 said:


> These are stunning! Really love the Gucci!


 Thanks, girl.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Prettttty lady


  Thanks, chickie!!  :kiss:


----------



## dcooney4

MaryBel said:


> That's pretty! Is it navy or black?



It is Navy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I went to the outlet to see if they had a saffaino zip zip or an ostrich bag I might want, but they did not. So I ended up passing Carolina Herrera and bought this beauty.



Cute satchel!


----------



## MaryBel

dcooney4 said:


> It is Navy!




Oh, navy! very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> I am so proud of myself.  I have only bought three bags since January!!   I got so down on myself for having a big closet full of beautiful purses that are all sitting in their dust bags.     I have been "closet diving" and loving it.  I'm going to load up this Carlyle and carry her!
> 
> ETA--here are my 2015 bags.   Gucci Bree (anniversary gift from hubby), Kate Spade Luxe Ella, and Michael Kors Riley in peanut.


 
That's awesome!  I need more self-control.  Lovely purchases too


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Electric Blue Zip Top Tote and Sapphire wallet for today. 
View attachment 3017042

View attachment 3017043

View attachment 3017044

View attachment 3017045


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  I love that sapphire blue color.  Enjoy your bag and wallet.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Electric Blue Zip Top Tote and Sapphire wallet for today.
> View attachment 3017042
> 
> View attachment 3017043
> 
> View attachment 3017044
> 
> View attachment 3017045


Very nice bag.


----------



## Suzwhat

Michael Kors Marina Large Fringe Tassel gathered tote. Color is fuscia. I got it at Dillard's for a great price. It is canvas. Not sure if accents are leather or not. My only MK bag at this point.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  I love that sapphire blue color.  Enjoy your bag and wallet.




Thanks LJ! I love this color so much I would get another bag in it. It's so vibrant and pretty IRL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bag.




Thanks! It's blue, which makes me happy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Michael Kors Marina Large Fringe Tassel gathered tote. Color is fuscia. I got it at Dillard's for a great price. It is canvas. Not sure if accents are leather or not. My only MK bag at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019558




Cute!!  Great summer bag!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Electric Blue Zip Top Tote and Sapphire wallet for today.
> View attachment 3017042
> 
> View attachment 3017043
> 
> View attachment 3017044
> 
> View attachment 3017045




This is beautiful and looks great on you!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cute!!  Great summer bag!



Thanks![emoji3]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> ]This is beautiful and looks great on you![/B]
> Thanks![emoji3]






Thank you!  This bag will definitely get lots of use.  I love this color.


----------



## Live It Up

Carrying my Michael Kors large Colette in chili today.


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> Michael Kors Marina Large Fringe Tassel gathered tote. Color is fuscia. I got it at Dillard's for a great price. It is canvas. Not sure if accents are leather or not. My only MK bag at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019558




Love it! So bright ant happy!


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my Michael Kors large Colette in chili today.


 
Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my Michael Kors large Colette in chili today.


 
Love this bag!


----------



## Live It Up

MaryBel said:


> Love it!






NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love this bag!



Thanks. I really love this bag.


----------



## MaryBel

Got this cutie yesterday at Macy's
It's the medium Selma in pear. I never considered the medium Selmas because they are too small, but I was posing with it and this size will work great for me as a crossbody kind of bag, since they real crossbody is really tiny. I think you need to be under 12 to carry that one or very small, which neither of them is my case  I think it looks cute because of being small but in a bright color.


ETA: And I just need to add a blue charm and it will be my Seahawks bag!


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> Love it! So bright ant happy!



Thank you.



MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie yesterday at Macy's
> It's the medium Selma in pear. I never considered the medium Selmas because they are too small, but I was posing with it and this size will work great for me as a crossbody kind of bag, since they real crossbody is really tiny. I think you need to be under 12 to carry that one or very small, which neither of them is my case  I think it looks cute because of being small but in a bright color.
> 
> 
> ETA: And I just need to add a blue charm and it will be my Seahawks bag!




[emoji173]&#65039; it!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; it!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm so behind. [emoji53] I just want to say....gorgeous handbags everyone!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I am so proud of myself.  I have only bought three bags since January!!   I got so down on myself for having a big closet full of beautiful purses that are all sitting in their dust bags.     I have been "closet diving" and loving it.  I'm going to load up this Carlyle and carry her!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA--here are my 2015 bags.   Gucci Bree (anniversary gift from hubby), Kate Spade Luxe Ella, and Michael Kors Riley in peanut.




Congrats Girlfriend! That is really commendable. I wish I could follow your program. I am very happy for you. I love your bags of 2015. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie yesterday at Macy's
> It's the medium Selma in pear. I never considered the medium Selmas because they are too small, but I was posing with it and this size will work great for me as a crossbody kind of bag, since they real crossbody is really tiny. I think you need to be under 12 to carry that one or very small, which neither of them is my case  I think it looks cute because of being small but in a bright color.
> 
> 
> ETA: And I just need to add a blue charm and it will be my Seahawks bag!




Cute!  I have a medium grape Selma so we are bag cousins, lol.


----------



## Scooch

Still carrying this beauty! Almost a month now!


----------



## Nebo

Suzwhat said:


> Michael Kors Marina Large Fringe Tassel gathered tote. Color is fuscia. I got it at Dillard's for a great price. It is canvas. Not sure if accents are leather or not. My only MK bag at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019558





Live It Up said:


> Carrying my Michael Kors large Colette in chili today.





MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie yesterday at Macy's
> It's the medium Selma in pear. I never considered the medium Selmas because they are too small, but I was posing with it and this size will work great for me as a crossbody kind of bag, since they real crossbody is really tiny. I think you need to be under 12 to carry that one or very small, which neither of them is my case  I think it looks cute because of being small but in a bright color.
> 
> 
> ETA: And I just need to add a blue charm and it will be my Seahawks bag!





Scooch said:


> Still carrying this beauty! Almost a month now!
> View attachment 3020350




Gorgeous bags! Im loving all of these  colors!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF! Today is Center Stripe Sutton in Black/Apple Green. And my black with white polka dots wallet. 
View attachment 3020975


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cute!  I have a medium grape Selma so we are bag cousins, lol.




Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Scooch said:


> Still carrying this beauty! Almost a month now!
> View attachment 3020350




Gorgeous! I need this color!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today is Center Stripe Sutton in Black/Apple Green. And my black with white polka dots wallet.
> View attachment 3020975




Love it!
The wallet looks so good with it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scooch said:


> Still carrying this beauty! Almost a month now!
> View attachment 3020350


I love it when you post this beauty.  Love the color!!





MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! I need this color!
> 
> *Love it!*
> *The wallet looks so good with it!*





Thanks GF!!  I'm trying to remember to change out some of my smalls and use those as well as my bags, lol. I get lazy and forget to change them as well.


----------



## Scooch

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love it when you post this beauty.  Love the color!!
> 
> 
> 
> [/U][/B]
> 
> 
> Thanks GF!!  I'm trying to remember to change out some of my smalls and use those as well as my bags, lol. I get lazy and forget to change them as well.




lol thanks! My contribution to spring!


----------



## Nebo

Finally I have a red bag!!!!! I visited Dillards today and saw they had more markdowns on bags. Some zip zips, some canvas... Ostrich... Nothing. Then I come to Coach and the bag I wanted was on sale for 50% off. They didn't have the color I wanted so I asked the SA to check the stock room. She brings it..and I want it sooo bad.  So, as she is charging the card, I take the bag out of the plastic wrap, notice a small mark and explain that this will not come off and if they will offer more discount. Her associate tells her to give me 10% off on top of 50% off, but she checks the stock room AGAIN just so that she wouldnt have to give any more discount. No more bags, she comes back trying to convince me that it is an already great price and it is the bag I wanted.. At this point I am so over this woman. I tell her plain and open that I dont want it unless it is at extra 10%off. It isnt even about the 20$ difference..it is about principle at this point. Long story long.. Got this beauty for 167$ plus tax, originally 375$. 

About the mark..it is barely noticeable. If they had normal lighting, I probably wouldn't even notice. Under the store lights you could see it upon inspection. 

Yankee Dooney, thank you for making me pay attention to the details, it paid off!


----------



## Nebo

Coach Edie in Cardinal.


----------



## Nebo

The mark.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Finally I have a red bag!!!!! I visited Dillards today and saw they had more markdowns on bags. Some zip zips, some canvas... Ostrich... Nothing. Then I come to Coach and the bag I wanted was on sale for 50% off. They didn't have the color I wanted so I asked the SA to check the stock room. She brings it..and I want it sooo bad.  So, as she is charging the card, I take the bag out of the plastic wrap, notice a small mark and explain that this will not come off and if they will offer more discount. Her associate tells her to give me 10% off on top of 50% off, but she checks the stock room AGAIN just so that she wouldnt have to give any more discount. No more bags, she comes back trying to convince me that it is an already great price and it is the bag I wanted.. At this point I am so over this woman. I tell her plain and open that I dont want it unless it is at extra 10%off. It isnt even about the 20$ difference..it is about principle at this point. Long story long.. Got this beauty for 167$ plus tax, originally 375$.
> 
> 
> 
> About the mark..it is barely noticeable. If they had normal lighting, I probably wouldn't even notice. Under the store lights you could see it upon inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> Yankee Dooney, thank you for making me pay attention to the details, it paid off!




You go girl!  Good for you. Congrats!  That is a gorgeous color.


----------



## Suzwhat

Nebo said:


> Finally I have a red bag!!!!! I visited Dillards today and saw they had more markdowns on bags. Some zip zips, some canvas... Ostrich... Nothing. Then I come to Coach and the bag I wanted was on sale for 50% off. They didn't have the color I wanted so I asked the SA to check the stock room. She brings it..and I want it sooo bad.  So, as she is charging the card, I take the bag out of the plastic wrap, notice a small mark and explain that this will not come off and if they will offer more discount. Her associate tells her to give me 10% off on top of 50% off, but she checks the stock room AGAIN just so that she wouldnt have to give any more discount. No more bags, she comes back trying to convince me that it is an already great price and it is the bag I wanted.. At this point I am so over this woman. I tell her plain and open that I dont want it unless it is at extra 10%off. It isnt even about the 20$ difference..it is about principle at this point. Long story long.. Got this beauty for 167$ plus tax, originally 375$.
> 
> 
> 
> About the mark..it is barely noticeable. If they had normal lighting, I probably wouldn't even notice. Under the store lights you could see it upon inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> Yankee Dooney, thank you for making me pay attention to the details, it paid off!




Very beautiful!  Good for you to stand your ground.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Coach Edie in Cardinal.


That is such a pretty bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Coach Edie in Cardinal.



Beautiful. I own this bag in several colors


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie yesterday at Macy's
> It's the medium Selma in pear. I never considered the medium Selmas because they are too small, but I was posing with it and this size will work great for me as a crossbody kind of bag, since they real crossbody is really tiny. I think you need to be under 12 to carry that one or very small, which neither of them is my case  I think it looks cute because of being small but in a bright color.
> 
> ETA: And I just need to add a blue charm and it will be my Seahawks bag!



Go Hawks!  



Scooch said:


> Still carrying this beauty! Almost a month now!
> View attachment 3020350





NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Today is Center Stripe Sutton in Black/Apple Green. And my black with white polka dots wallet.
> View attachment 3020975





Nebo said:


> Coach Edie in Cardinal.



Ladies, such gorgeous colors!  I can't decide which one I like best.    Great job getting an additional discount Nebo (can't even see it!!)!


----------



## immigratty

It was a White Gucci [and many throw back] type of weekend.  Went home to see my baby bro graduate from high school, and had a pretty full social calendar as well. So I took with me my White Stirrup top Handle, Mens XL tote, Boston GG Supreme, and Large Hysteria Guccissima hobo.  one of my fave TFE bags. 







Hobo hanging, and men's XL tote on the floor





Boston





Stirrup top handle


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> Finally I have a red bag!!!!! I visited Dillards today and saw they had more markdowns on bags. Some zip zips, some canvas... Ostrich... Nothing. Then I come to Coach and the bag I wanted was on sale for 50% off. They didn't have the color I wanted so I asked the SA to check the stock room. She brings it..and I want it sooo bad.  So, as she is charging the card, I take the bag out of the plastic wrap, notice a small mark and explain that this will not come off and if they will offer more discount. Her associate tells her to give me 10% off on top of 50% off, but she checks the stock room AGAIN just so that she wouldnt have to give any more discount. No more bags, she comes back trying to convince me that it is an already great price and it is the bag I wanted.. At this point I am so over this woman. I tell her plain and open that I dont want it unless it is at extra 10%off. It isnt even about the 20$ difference..it is about principle at this point. Long story long.. Got this beauty for 167$ plus tax, originally 375$.
> 
> About the mark..it is barely noticeable. If they had normal lighting, I probably wouldn't even notice. Under the store lights you could see it upon inspection.
> 
> Yankee Dooney, thank you for making me pay attention to the details, it paid off!


Congrats on the deal Nebo! Beautiful bag and color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

immigratty said:


> It was a White Gucci [and many throw back] type of weekend.  Went home to see my baby bro graduate from high school, and had a pretty full social calendar as well. So I took with me my White Stirrup top Handle, Mens XL tote, Boston GG Supreme, and Large Hysteria Guccissima hobo.  one of my fave TFE bags.


IM, such a pretty grouping. I am particullarly drawn to the tote and the stirrup. Love the white.


----------



## immigratty

YankeeDooney said:


> IM, such a pretty grouping. I am particullarly drawn to the tote and the stirrup. Love the white.



thanx so much. the Tote and the Stirrup are my "true style." I typically go for a structured, understated, elegant timeless look. but I loved the Guccissima Hobo so much, and the Boston, they are a lot more "jazzy" than what I typically go for, but they called me, so I figured I can have a few pieces that are outside of the "norm" for me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  beautiful white handbag collection... and all look pristine.


----------



## RozEnix

klynneann said:


> Go Hawks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, such gorgeous colors!  I can't decide which one I like best.    Great job getting an additional discount Nebo (can't even see it!!)!


See what?? Good for you!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> It was a White Gucci [and many throw back] type of weekend.  Went home to see my baby bro graduate from high school, and had a pretty full social calendar as well. So I took with me my White Stirrup top Handle, Mens XL tote, Boston GG Supreme, and Large Hysteria Guccissima hobo.  one of my fave TFE bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo hanging, and men's XL tote on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stirrup top handle



Beautiful bags!!


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful bags!!



thanx so much


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Camel Colorblock Medium Candace. This lovely lady has been so neglected and hasn't had an outing for quite awhile. 
View attachment 3026941

View attachment 3026942


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Camel Colorblock Medium Candace. This lovely lady has been so neglected and hasn't had an outing for quite awhile.
> View attachment 3026941
> 
> View attachment 3026942



oh no, how could you neglect this beauty. love the color scheme


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Amazing collection, I hope you get to use them all, they might all be wanting equal time


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Camel Colorblock Medium Candace. This lovely lady has been so neglected and hasn't had an outing for quite awhile.
> View attachment 3026941
> 
> View attachment 3026942


 
She's gorgeous! 
And surprisingly, no, we are not twins


----------



## elbgrl

Oops


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Camel Colorblock Medium Candace. This lovely lady has been so neglected and hasn't had an outing for quite awhile.
> View attachment 3026941
> 
> View attachment 3026942


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> Finally I have a red bag!!!!! I visited Dillards today and saw they had more markdowns on bags. Some zip zips, some canvas... Ostrich... Nothing. Then I come to Coach and the bag I wanted was on sale for 50% off. They didn't have the color I wanted so I asked the SA to check the stock room. She brings it..and I want it sooo bad.  So, as she is charging the card, I take the bag out of the plastic wrap, notice a small mark and explain that this will not come off and if they will offer more discount. Her associate tells her to give me 10% off on top of 50% off, but she checks the stock room AGAIN just so that she wouldnt have to give any more discount. No more bags, she comes back trying to convince me that it is an already great price and it is the bag I wanted.. At this point I am so over this woman. I tell her plain and open that I dont want it unless it is at extra 10%off. It isnt even about the 20$ difference..it is about principle at this point. Long story long.. Got this beauty for 167$ plus tax, originally 375$.
> 
> About the mark..it is barely noticeable. If they had normal lighting, I probably wouldn't even notice. Under the store lights you could see it upon inspection.
> 
> Yankee Dooney, thank you for making me pay attention to the details, it paid off!


Lovely red bag Nebo, congrats on a good deal!


immigratty said:


> It was a White Gucci [and many throw back] type of weekend.  Went home to see my baby bro graduate from high school, and had a pretty full social calendar as well. So I took with me my White Stirrup top Handle, Mens XL tote, Boston GG Supreme, and Large Hysteria Guccissima hobo.  one of my fave TFE bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo hanging, and men's XL tote on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stirrup top handle



Absolutely lovely collection!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Finally I have a red bag!!!!! I visited Dillards today and saw they had more markdowns on bags. Some zip zips, some canvas... Ostrich... Nothing. Then I come to Coach and the bag I wanted was on sale for 50% off. They didn't have the color I wanted so I asked the SA to check the stock room. She brings it..and I want it sooo bad.  So, as she is charging the card, I take the bag out of the plastic wrap, notice a small mark and explain that this will not come off and if they will offer more discount. Her associate tells her to give me 10% off on top of 50% off, but she checks the stock room AGAIN just so that she wouldnt have to give any more discount. No more bags, she comes back trying to convince me that it is an already great price and it is the bag I wanted.. At this point I am so over this woman. I tell her plain and open that I dont want it unless it is at extra 10%off. It isnt even about the 20$ difference..it is about principle at this point. Long story long.. Got this beauty for 167$ plus tax, originally 375$.
> 
> About the mark..it is barely noticeable. If they had normal lighting, I probably wouldn't even notice. Under the store lights you could see it upon inspection.
> 
> Yankee Dooney, thank you for making me pay attention to the details, it paid off!




She's gorgeous Nebo! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> It was a White Gucci [and many throw back] type of weekend.  Went home to see my baby bro graduate from high school, and had a pretty full social calendar as well. So I took with me my White Stirrup top Handle, Mens XL tote, Boston GG Supreme, and Large Hysteria Guccissima hobo.  one of my fave TFE bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo hanging, and men's XL tote on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stirrup top handle




This is purse heaven! Gorgeous collection IM!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Camel Colorblock Medium Candace. This lovely lady has been so neglected and hasn't had an outing for quite awhile.
> View attachment 3026941
> 
> View attachment 3026942


Wow, now this I love love love. Have you had this a long time? Can they still be found?
Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> oh no, how could you neglect this beauty. love the color scheme


 Thanks!  I know, right?  This is one of my favorite bag styles and one of my favorite Candaces - right after Cognac Candace (which I also have).




MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous!
> And surprisingly, no, we are not twins


Thanks GF!  **thud**  What?  Not twins?  I'm shocked, lol. 



elbgrl said:


> NutsAboutCoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Colorblock Medium Candace. This lovely lady has been so neglected and hasn't had an outing for quite awhile.
> View attachment 3026941
> 
> View attachment 3026942
Click to expand...


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Camel Colorblock Medium Candace. This lovely lady has been so neglected and hasn't had an outing for quite awhile.
> View attachment 3026941
> 
> View attachment 3026942


Love your color block Candace.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Love your color block Candace.


 
Thanks!  She is one of my favorites.


----------



## elbgrl

Just received my Patricia Nash bag (top value at Evine last week) and wow! what a beauty.  Leather is thick and gorgeous, very substantial, and smells divine like a florentine.  I fell in Love with the map print, and while she is a little bigger and heavier than I gravitate to, she's a keeper!  She also has a lovely suede like interior, similar to Brahmin, which I love.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Just received my Patricia Nash bag (top value at Evine last week) and wow! what a beauty.  Leather is thick and gorgeous, very substantial, and smells divine like a florentine.  I fell in Love with the map print, and while she is a little bigger and heavier than I gravitate to, she's a keeper!  She also has a lovely suede like interior, similar to Brahmin, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 3027307
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027308


 
Wow!  What a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  beautiful white handbag collection... and all look pristine.



+1  How do you keep all these gorgeous white bags so ... white?!


----------



## klynneann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Camel Colorblock Medium Candace. This lovely lady has been so neglected and hasn't had an outing for quite awhile.
> View attachment 3026941
> 
> View attachment 3026942



Great color combo! 



elbgrl said:


> Just received my Patricia Nash bag (top value at Evine last week) and wow! what a beauty.  Leather is thick and gorgeous, very substantial, and smells divine like a florentine.  I fell in Love with the map print, and while she is a little bigger and heavier than I gravitate to, she's a keeper!  She also has a lovely suede like interior, similar to Brahmin, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 3027307
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027308



Congrats!  So interesting and a great shape.


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> This is purse heaven! Gorgeous collection IM!



thx so much. some are a little diff than my style, but I had to have them, been over ten years for some



elbgrl said:


> Lovely red bag Nebo, congrats on a good deal!
> 
> 
> Absolutely lovely collection!



thanx so much


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Camel Colorblock Medium Candace. This lovely lady has been so neglected and hasn't had an outing for quite awhile.
> View attachment 3026941
> 
> View attachment 3026942




Ooo-la-la... I LOOOVE this shape and color combo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

klynneann said:


> *Great color combo*!
> Congrats!  So interesting and a great shape.




Thanks!  One of my favorites!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Ooo-la-la... I LOOOVE this shape and color combo.




Thanks, GF!  Candace is one of my favorite bag styles, and this color combo just makes me happy.


----------



## all2joy

I order my first Kate Spade and she came in today. 
Meet Ms. Shaw Street Keagan in cream and black!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

..


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just added this beauty to my MK family.  30% off at Dillards. 

Already loaded up and ready for tomorrow. Love love love! 
View attachment 3028900


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow!  What a beauty! Congrats!





klynneann said:


> Great color combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  So interesting and a great shape.


Thanks ladies!


all2joy said:


> I order my first Kate Spade and she came in today.
> Meet Ms. Shaw Street Keagan in cream and black!


Oh, I love this one!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just added this beauty to my MK family.  30% off at Dillards.
> 
> Already loaded up and ready for tomorrow. Love love love!
> View attachment 3028900



Lovely, congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

all2joy said:


> I order my first Kate Spade and she came in today.
> Meet Ms. Shaw Street Keagan in cream and black!


Very pretty!  Love the texture.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just added this beauty to my MK family.  30% off at Dillards.
> 
> Already loaded up and ready for tomorrow. Love love love!
> View attachment 3028900


Love that color


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Slight change of plans. Just saw the forecast for tomorrow is 70% chance of rain. Riley will have to wait for a drier day. 

Fuschia Selma gets to come out and play instead. 
View attachment 3029007


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love that color




Thanks! Me too. I almost went with couple of other colors that were also on clearance, but blue won.


----------



## all2joy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Slight change of plans. Just saw the forecast for tomorrow is 70% chance of rain. Riley will have to wait for a drier day.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuschia Selma gets to come out and play instead.
> View attachment 3029007



I love that color!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love that color





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just added this beauty to my MK family.  30% off at Dillards.
> 
> Already loaded up and ready for tomorrow. Love love love!
> View attachment 3028900



Nice find she's a beauty!


----------



## ilikesunshine

all2joy said:


> I order my first Kate Spade and she came in today.
> Meet Ms. Shaw Street Keagan in cream and black!



Wow, gorgeous!  I just checked out the kate spade website, LOL



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just added this beauty to my MK family.  30% off at Dillards.
> 
> Already loaded up and ready for tomorrow. Love love love!
> View attachment 3028900



Such a great color, hard to pass up!


----------



## all2joy

ilikesunshine said:


> Wow, gorgeous!  I just checked out the kate spade website, LOL
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Just received my Patricia Nash bag (top value at Evine last week) and wow! what a beauty.  Leather is thick and gorgeous, very substantial, and smells divine like a florentine.  I fell in Love with the map print, and while she is a little bigger and heavier than I gravitate to, she's a keeper!  She also has a lovely suede like interior, similar to Brahmin, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 3027307
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027308


 
This bag is so pretty! Love the map detail!


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> I order my first Kate Spade and she came in today.
> Meet Ms. Shaw Street Keagan in cream and black!


 
WOW, this KS is really pretty! So elegant!
Congrats A2J!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just added this beauty to my MK family.  30% off at Dillards.
> 
> Already loaded up and ready for tomorrow. Love love love!
> View attachment 3028900


 
I love this! It's on my wish list!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! Me too. I almost went with couple of other colors that were also on clearance, but blue won.




I know what you mean, I keep looking at the other colors too!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Slight change of plans. Just saw the forecast for tomorrow is 70% chance of rain. Riley will have to wait for a drier day.
> 
> Fuschia Selma gets to come out and play instead.
> View attachment 3029007


 
Such a happy color! Love it!
Is it the medium or the large one?


----------



## all2joy

MaryBel said:


> WOW, this KS is really pretty! So elegant!
> Congrats A2J!



Thank you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*:  just love that vibrant pink.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*elb:*  I loved the Patricia Nash map print.  Couldn't find a bag that worked for me... size, handles, price combination with the map print.  But I was very tempted.  Enjoy your bag,  glad it's a winner.


----------



## klynneann

all2joy said:


> I order my first Kate Spade and she came in today.
> Meet Ms. Shaw Street Keagan in cream and black!



I LOVE this bag!  I just wish it came in a color other than cream/white.


----------



## all2joy

klynneann said:


> I LOVE this bag!  I just wish it came in a color other than cream/white.



Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I love this! It's on my wish list!
> I know what you mean, I keep looking at the other colors too!


Thanks, GF!  I'm going to see how this one works for me, and if they are still around, I might try to get one of the other colors on clearance.  I really like how much room this bag has, even with the middle zipper compartment. 

This bag style reminds me very much of the Coach Sophias.



MaryBel said:


> Such a happy color! Love it!
> Is it the medium or the large one?


Thanks!  Even though I already had a Fuschia EW Hamilton, I just had to get the Selma when I found it on clearance last summer.  

This is the large Selma.  I like that size the best. 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC*:  just love that vibrant pink.


 Thanks LJ!!  It's such a cheerful color, isn't it?  I love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous bags, ladies!!    

The recent F&F sale at Bonton did me in; I couldn't resist these two...  Coach Circle Hobo and Duffelette.  So now the count is five for 2015.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies!!
> 
> The recent F&F sale at Bonton did me in; I couldn't resist these two...  Coach Circle Hobo and Duffelette.  So now the count is five for 2015.



Sexy right there


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sexy right there



Hey girly!!   You need a Circle Hobo.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girly!!   You need a Circle Hobo.


True true and I am getting one &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies!!
> 
> The recent F&F sale at Bonton did me in; I couldn't resist these two...  Coach Circle Hobo and Duffelette.  So now the count is five for 2015.


Well aren't these scrumptious? Nice finds Mia. Both very rich. I particularly like the black design.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies!!
> 
> The recent F&F sale at Bonton did me in; I couldn't resist these two...  Coach Circle Hobo and Duffelette.  So now the count is five for 2015.


OMG, they are gorgeous!
Congrats Sarah!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies!!
> 
> The recent F&F sale at Bonton did me in; I couldn't resist these two...  Coach Circle Hobo and Duffelette.  So now the count is five for 2015.


 
Both are very pretty!  Excellent choices.


----------



## MrsKC

GFs, I have been out of the country for the last 8 days so I am behind. 
I was shopping st the Nicaraguan market on Friday and fell in love with this bag. The photo does not do it justice.  It smells divine,  the leather is soft, is lined, has a zippered closure, an interior large zip and slip. I can put a laptop in it or ipad. I had to do a bit of bartering with the shop owner on price but she came home with me.
I gave enjoyed looking at all of your new lovelies . It is good to be home .


----------



## Scooch

Random trip to the MK outlet yesterday!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> GFs, I have been out of the country for the last 8 days so I am behind.
> I was shopping st the Nicaraguan market on Friday and fell in love with this bag. The photo does not do it justice.  It smells divine,  the leather is soft, is lined, has a zippered closure, an interior large zip and slip. I can put a laptop in it or ipad. I had to do a bit of bartering with the shop owner on price but she came home with me.
> I gave enjoyed looking at all of your new lovelies . It is good to be home .


 That is very pretty!  Welcome back!



Scooch said:


> View attachment 3031473
> 
> 
> Random trip to the MK outlet yesterday!


Cute!  I like the brown mono print.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Carrying my recent T.J. Maxx find. Large Dark Khaki Sutton. 
View attachment 3031552

View attachment 3031553


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> GFs, I have been out of the country for the last 8 days so I am behind.
> I was shopping st the Nicaraguan market on Friday and fell in love with this bag. The photo does not do it justice.  It smells divine,  the leather is soft, is lined, has a zippered closure, an interior large zip and slip. I can put a laptop in it or ipad. I had to do a bit of bartering with the shop owner on price but she came home with me.
> I gave enjoyed looking at all of your new lovelies . It is good to be home .



Hi KC!

Welcome home!  I hope you had a wonderful vacation!

  You had me at red! It's beautiful and it sounds like you'll be able to carry it often!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scooch said:


> View attachment 3031473
> 
> 
> Random trip to the MK outlet yesterday!



Hi S!

I wanna go to the outlet! (whine, whine!)   I'm a sucker for MK wallets.  I think I "need" a new one.

Congrats on your new beauties!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Carrying my recent T.J. Maxx find. Large Dark Khaki Sutton.
> View attachment 3031552
> 
> View attachment 3031553



Hi NAC!

She's beautiful! 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm a little behind.  Beautiful bags everyone!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Well aren't these scrumptious? Nice finds Mia. Both very rich. I particularly like the black design.





MaryBel said:


> OMG, they are gorgeous!
> Congrats Sarah!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Both are very pretty!  Excellent choices.



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Carrying my recent T.J. Maxx find. Large Dark Khaki Sutton.
> View attachment 3031552
> 
> View attachment 3031553



Pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> GFs, I have been out of the country for the last 8 days so I am behind.
> I was shopping st the Nicaraguan market on Friday and fell in love with this bag. The photo does not do it justice.  It smells divine,  the leather is soft, is lined, has a zippered closure, an interior large zip and slip. I can put a laptop in it or ipad. I had to do a bit of bartering with the shop owner on price but she came home with me.
> I gave enjoyed looking at all of your new lovelies . It is good to be home .




She's so pretty Kc!
Congrats on getting this beauty and Welcome back!


----------



## MaryBel

Scooch said:


> View attachment 3031473
> 
> 
> Random trip to the MK outlet yesterday!


 
Nice haul! They look so good together! 
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Carrying my recent T.J. Maxx find. Large Dark Khaki Sutton.
> View attachment 3031552
> 
> View attachment 3031553


 
So pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> So pretty!




Thanks GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty!




Thanks!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Tuesday is gonna be all about NS Hamilton in Luggage pebbled leather/silver hw. 
View attachment 3033164

View attachment 3033168


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is very pretty!  Welcome back!
> 
> 
> Cute!  I like the brown mono print.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> Welcome home!  I hope you had a wonderful vacation!
> 
> You had me at red! It's beautiful and it sounds like you'll be able to carry it often!
> 
> Congrats!





MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty Kc!
> Congrats on getting this beauty and Welcome back!




Thanks Ladies, it is good to be home. I am behind in everything!!!  Kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Tuesday is gonna be all about NS Hamilton in Luggage pebbled leather/silver hw.
> View attachment 3033164
> 
> View attachment 3033168



Hamilton is one of my favorite MK styles!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This Pale Blue Lovely gets her first outing today. 
View attachment 3034851


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Here's a better picture with some sunlight. This is a really hard color to photograph.
View attachment 3034878


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's a better picture with some sunlight. This is a really hard color to photograph.
> View attachment 3034878



Hi NAC! 

  I was stalking Riley so much she could have filed a restraining order!   I was in the "Riley" thread in the MK Forum almost every day, and I purse posed with her at Macys.

Congrats!  Yours is beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's a better picture with some sunlight. This is a really hard color to photograph.
> View attachment 3034878


 

So pretty!
Me want it (insert toddler tantrum voice here!)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I was stalking Riley so much she could have filed a restraining order!   I was in the "Riley" thread in the MK Forum almost every day, and I purse posed with her at Macys.
> 
> Congrats!  Yours is beautiful!


Thanks!  LOL!  I did the same thing once I decided I liked the bag.  I read through that whole thread from the beginning - just drooling over all the pictures. 



MaryBel said:


> So pretty!
> Me want it (insert toddler tantrum voice here!)


Thanks GF!!  I want the Peanut color that you have, lol.  If it's still there, I just might go back to Dillards and get it while it's still 30% off. Unless I decide on the Chili or Watermelon they also have.......


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  I think I want the small Riley as soon as I find a good price.  

  You get the 'credit' or is it the blame.


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> GFs, I have been out of the country for the last 8 days so I am behind.
> I was shopping st the Nicaraguan market on Friday and fell in love with this bag. The photo does not do it justice.  It smells divine,  the leather is soft, is lined, has a zippered closure, an interior large zip and slip. I can put a laptop in it or ipad. I had to do a bit of bartering with the shop owner on price but she came home with me.
> I gave enjoyed looking at all of your new lovelies . It is good to be home .


Really lovely bag Mrs. KC, congrats!


Scooch said:


> View attachment 3031473
> 
> 
> Random trip to the MK outlet yesterday!


Nice score!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Carrying my recent T.J. Maxx find. Large Dark Khaki Sutton.
> View attachment 3031552
> 
> View attachment 3031553



Very nice, my TJ never has anything good


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks GF!!  I want the Peanut color that you have, lol.  If it's still there, I just might go back to Dillards and get it while it's still 30% off. Unless I decide on the Chili or Watermelon they also have.......




GF, I don't have the peanut, that's Sarah (MiaBorsa). I'm still undecided in what color!
Blue is wining so far!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> GF, I don't have the peanut, that's Sarah (MiaBorsa). I'm still undecided in what color!
> Blue is wining so far!




Oops! LOL! I thought for sure it was you. 

The blue is gorgeous. I have the large and I love the size and how much it holds. I'm a huge Selma fan, but Riley is quickly moving to the top of my favorite MK list.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Finally settled on my vacation bag. I wanted one that was easy to carry and easy care. I love my Dooneys too much so I decided not to carry any of those. 

But I just found this for 40% off at Belk and love it. 
View attachment 3036364

View attachment 3036365


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally settled on my vacation bag. I wanted one that was easy to carry and easy care. I love my Dooneys too much so I decided not to carry any of those.
> 
> But I just found this for 40% off at Belk and love it.
> View attachment 3036364
> 
> View attachment 3036365


 
Gorgeous! Perfect vacation bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Perfect vacation bag!


 
Thanks!! That's what I was thinking.  Bright and cheerful for a summer vacation and easy care.  I'll know for sure when I get home and load her up.  If she doesn't feel right with all my stuff in her - back she goes at lunch tomorrow, lol. And then on to Plan B.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*:  a good justification for another handbag.  Love that color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC*:  a good justification for another handbag.  Love that color.




LOL.  I thought it sounded pretty good.  LOL...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Navy Selma to end the work week. 
View attachment 3037348

View attachment 3037349

View attachment 3037350


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Navy Selma to end the work week.
> View attachment 3037348
> 
> View attachment 3037349
> 
> View attachment 3037350


 
Love Selma!


----------



## MaryBel

I changed into my Brahmin medium alden tote in Aqua to go to Macy's today but I got stuck at work and couldn't go grrr!

But she will go to dinner!


I also got my vionic sandals and I think they will go nicely together. The deeper tones in the bag are pretty close to the color of the sandals.


----------



## MaryBel

And I got this MK last night at Nordstrom rack ($130 with tax!, yay!)
Love the chain detail in the handle and the studs! and it even has a back pocket!


----------



## CatePNW

Hamilton Luggage today, inside at the library and outside on the patio.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally settled on my vacation bag. I wanted one that was easy to carry and easy care. I love my Dooneys too much so I decided not to carry any of those.
> 
> But I just found this for 40% off at Belk and love it.
> View attachment 3036364
> 
> View attachment 3036365



Is that pink bag going to work for your vacation bag?  If not, I'll PM you my address.....LOL!  



MaryBel said:


> I changed into my Brahmin medium alden tote in Aqua to go to Macy's today but I got stuck at work and couldn't go grrr!
> 
> But she will go to dinner!
> 
> 
> I also got my vionic sandals and I think they will go nicely together. The deeper tones in the bag are pretty close to the color of the sandals.



Love the blue, and the sandals will be perfect with the bag.



MaryBel said:


> And I got this MK last night at Nordstrom rack ($130 with tax!, yay!)
> Love the chain detail in the handle and the studs! and it even has a back pocket!



Now that's a pretty bag that I've never seen before!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I changed into my Brahmin medium alden tote in Aqua to go to Macy's today but I got stuck at work and couldn't go grrr!
> 
> But she will go to dinner!
> 
> 
> I also got my vionic sandals and I think they will go nicely together. The deeper tones in the bag are pretty close to the color of the sandals.


Oooooooo MB, so pretty. What a nice color....makes you want to dive right in.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally settled on my vacation bag. I wanted one that was easy to carry and easy care. I love my Dooneys too much so I decided not to carry any of those.
> 
> But I just found this for 40% off at Belk and love it.
> View attachment 3036364
> 
> View attachment 3036365



I love your bag! Very pretty vacation bag.  I can't wait to see which bag actually goes on vacation with you. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Navy Selma to end the work week.
> View attachment 3037348
> 
> View attachment 3037349
> 
> View attachment 3037350



Happy Friday!

I hope you and Selma had a good work day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I changed into my Brahmin medium alden tote in Aqua to go to Macy's today but I got stuck at work and couldn't go grrr!
> 
> But she will go to dinner!
> 
> 
> I also got my vionic sandals and I think they will go nicely together. The deeper tones in the bag are pretty close to the color of the sandals.



Beautiful!  And the vionic sandals will look so good with her!  Enjoy Dinner!



MaryBel said:


> And I got this MK last night at Nordstrom rack ($130 with tax!, yay!)
> Love the chain detail in the handle and the studs! and it even has a back pocket!



Okay, I'm going to make sure I go to Nordstrom Rack tomorrow. Love your MK bag!  What a great price!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Well ladies, Mr. Kors seems to be a very popular fellow in this thread. The other favs that we seem to gravitate towards are Brahmin, Coach, and Kate Spade. Kind of interesting I think.
I do admire other brands, actually own a few others, but seem to always compare and go back to Dooney.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Well ladies, Mr. Kors seems to be a very popular fellow in this thread. The other favs that we seem to gravitate towards are Brahmin, Coach, and Kate Spade. Kind of interesting I think.
> I do admire other brands, actually own a few others, but seem to always compare and go back to Dooney.



Hi YD!

MK is very popular around San Francisco too.  I was scoping out my next "Dooney Sighting" this morning for our thread.  I didn't see any Dooney bags, but I saw lots of LV, MK, and Kate Spade bags.  Dooney is still my favorite, followed by MK.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I changed into my Brahmin medium alden tote in Aqua to go to Macy's today but I got stuck at work and couldn't go grrr!
> 
> But she will go to dinner!
> 
> 
> I also got my vionic sandals and I think they will go nicely together. The deeper tones in the bag are pretty close to the color of the sandals.


I love that color!  I keep looking at those at my Dillards.  They've been 30% off for awhile now.



MaryBel said:


> And I got this MK last night at Nordstrom rack ($130 with tax!, yay!)
> Love the chain detail in the handle and the studs! and it even has a back pocket!


 Love!  Looks so squooshy and comfortable.



CatePNW said:


> Hamilton Luggage today, inside at the library and outside on the patio.
> 
> View attachment 3038257
> View attachment 3038258


Twins!!  I love this bag and wished I'd been able to snag more colors. (I have luggage black/gold and gooseberry).


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love Selma!


Me too!  I can't seem to resist her charms, lol. 



CatePNW said:


> *Is that pink bag going to work for your vacation bag?  If not, I'll PM you my address.....LOL!*
> 
> Love the blue, and the sandals will be perfect with the bag.
> 
> Now that's a pretty bag that I've never seen before!


 LOL! I'm still deciding if I need to go smaller or not.  



RuedeNesle said:


> I love your bag! Very pretty vacation bag.  I can't wait to see which bag actually goes on vacation with you.
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> I hope you and Selma had a good work day!


Thanks RN!  I can't wait to see too!  I'm still trying to decide if I need to go with a smaller bag or not.  And which brand.  I'm hopeless.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Cate*: that Hamilton is one classy looking handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  love your Brahmin and your new find too.  I think I should just give you my CC # and you can buy 2 of everything you love and send one to me.  

  You have a very good eye for handbags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  love your Brahmin and your new find too.  I think I should just give you my CC # and you can buy 2 of everything you love and send one to me.
> 
> You have a very good eye for handbags.




She sure does!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to run errands, and medium raspberry Sutton is along for the ride. Such a pretty pink. I love her.
View attachment 3038816

View attachment 3038817


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  that pretty pink raspberry color gets me.  I think if all handbags were black and brown my collection would be limited to 6 bags,  ok,  maybe 10.  But with all the lovely colors,  I want one of each color, and one of each variation of color, in every style that I like.   The result.... I have many time 10 handbags....10 times 10 times ??


Enjoy your day with your pink companion.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

The vacation bag saga continues, LOL I took fuchsia Greenwich back to Belk. And on a separate trip to Dillards, I came home with this little cutie.

Not sure yet if this is the vacation bag, but she will get lots of use either way.
View attachment 3038959


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally settled on my vacation bag. I wanted one that was easy to carry and easy care. I love my Dooneys too much so I decided not to carry any of those.
> 
> But I just found this for 40% off at Belk and love it.
> View attachment 3036364
> 
> View attachment 3036365





MaryBel said:


> I changed into my Brahmin medium alden tote in Aqua to go to Macy's today but I got stuck at work and couldn't go grrr!
> 
> But she will go to dinner!
> 
> 
> I also got my vionic sandals and I think they will go nicely together. The deeper tones in the bag are pretty close to the color of the sandals.



Love these colors!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Hamilton Luggage today, inside at the library and outside on the patio.
> 
> View attachment 3038257
> View attachment 3038258




So pretty!
It looks so classy at the Library and then so fun outside! Very versatile bag! Love her!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Love the blue, and the sandals will be perfect with the bag.
> 
> 
> Now that's a pretty bag that I've never seen before!




Thanks Cate!
It's a gorgeous color and the patent makes it more fun! She's still on today!


I had never seen it either, It's called Middleton Hobo.



YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooooo MB, so pretty. What a nice color....makes you want to dive right in.




Thanks YD!
I wish I could dive right in! I need a pool


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!  And the vionic sandals will look so good with her!  Enjoy Dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm going to make sure I go to Nordstrom Rack tomorrow. Love your MK bag!  What a great price!


 
Thanks GF! I love the vionic sandals. I'm glad Sarah mentioned them since I completely missed them when they were the TSV.


She didn't go to dinner last night since DS wanted to go to the beach, so we went for the afternoon and had dinner there (fish and chips), but today she went to the movies and then to Macy's. I was supposed to go yesterday to Macy's but got stuck at work so had to postpone it until today. It's was her first outing since I got her but I think she will stay out for the summer!


I hope you find goodies at the rack! Maybe a pretty RM in red or blue, or purple!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and medium raspberry Sutton is along for the ride. Such a pretty pink. I love her.
> View attachment 3038816
> 
> View attachment 3038817




Gorgeous!
Such a happy color!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  that pretty pink raspberry color gets me.  I think if all handbags were black and brown my collection would be limited to 6 bags,  ok,  maybe 10.  But with all the lovely colors,  I want one of each color, and one of each variation of color, in every style that I like.   The result.... I have many time 10 handbags....10 times 10 times ??
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day with your pink companion.




LJ, I think I have the same problem, although I have more than 10 black bags


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The vacation bag saga continues, LOL I took fuchsia Greenwich back to Belk. And on a separate trip to Dillards, I came home with this little cutie.
> 
> Not sure yet if this is the vacation bag, but she will get lots of use either way.
> View attachment 3038959


 
Sorry fuchsia Greenwich didn't work! Hopefully you will find a vacation bag soon!
I recommend a chevron Bailey bag!


This one is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Love these colors!


 
Thanks Rosie!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF! I love the vionic sandals. I'm glad Sarah mentioned them since I completely missed them when they were the TSV.
> 
> 
> She didn't go to dinner last night since DS wanted to go to the beach, so we went for the afternoon and had dinner there (fish and chips), but today she went to the movies and then to Macy's. I was supposed to go yesterday to Macy's but got stuck at work so had to postpone it until today. It's was her first outing since I got her but I think she will stay out for the summer!
> 
> 
> I hope you find goodies at the rack! Maybe a pretty RM in red or blue, or purple!



I hope your DS had fun at the beach! 

I didn't go to Nordstrom Rack today either.  I headed out in the opposite direction, sat outside and purse watched until I got too lazy to go anywhere else.   I was determined to get a pic of someone carrying a Dooney bag and I saw two people. (Posting in the Dooney sightings thread next.) 

Your Brahmin bag will make a beautiful Summer bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and medium raspberry Sutton is along for the ride. Such a pretty pink. I love her.
> View attachment 3038816
> 
> View attachment 3038817



Ms Sutton is very pretty in pink! Is she a contender for a vacation bag too?


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The vacation bag saga continues, LOL I took fuchsia Greenwich back to Belk. And on a separate trip to Dillards, I came home with this little cutie.
> 
> Not sure yet if this is the vacation bag, but she will get lots of use either way.
> View attachment 3038959


Lovely!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I changed into my Brahmin medium alden tote in Aqua to go to Macy's today but I got stuck at work and couldn't go grrr!
> 
> But she will go to dinner!
> 
> 
> I also got my vionic sandals and I think they will go nicely together. The deeper tones in the bag are pretty close to the color of the sandals.





MaryBel said:


> And I got this MK last night at Nordstrom rack ($130 with tax!, yay!)
> Love the chain detail in the handle and the studs! and it even has a back pocket!



Oh my gosh....the color of your Brahmin is stunning, makes me think of warm and sunny seas!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally settled on my vacation bag. I wanted one that was easy to carry and easy care. I love my Dooneys too much so I decided not to carry any of those.
> 
> But I just found this for 40% off at Belk and love it.
> View attachment 3036364
> 
> View attachment 3036365





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Navy Selma to end the work week.
> View attachment 3037348
> 
> View attachment 3037349
> 
> View attachment 3037350





CatePNW said:


> Hamilton Luggage today, inside at the library and outside on the patio.
> 
> View attachment 3038257
> View attachment 3038258




Lovely MKs ladies.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> LJ, I think I have the same problem, although I have more than 10 black bags


 

*MB:*  I'm sure I do too.    If I started to count I'd find at least 6 black Florentine bags.  Then there are the pebbled leather ones,  then the croco, the Alto, the ostrich, and......way, way, way over 10 black bags. 
  And that's just the Dooneys.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  that pretty pink raspberry color gets me.  I think if all handbags were black and brown my collection would be limited to 6 bags,  ok,  maybe 10.  But with all the lovely colors,  I want one of each color, and one of each variation of color, in every style that I like.   The result.... I have many time 10 handbags....10 times 10 times ??
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day with your pink companion.



Thank you for the sweet words. 

I am the exact same way, lol. I totally get that!


----------



## bamajen06

MaryBel said:


> There's no Brahmin forum. There is a thread somewhere but hasn't been updated in quite a bit. I'll look for it.




Brahmin is really gaining in popularity.  I would love a Brahmin forum.  I only have Belk locally that carries them and would love to network with other Brahmin lovers.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Oh my gosh....the color of your Brahmin is stunning, makes me think of warm and sunny seas!


 
Thanks Kc!
I know, I kept thinking I need a vacation to a place like that!




bamajen06 said:


> Brahmin is really gaining in popularity.  I would love a Brahmin forum.  I only have Belk locally that carries them and would love to network with other Brahmin lovers.


 
I love Brahmin bags! They are very pretty and different! 
There's no Brahmin forum, there's a Brahmin thread but last time I checked, it had not had any activity for some months.


http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/any-brahmin-lovers-740391.html


----------



## Live It Up

Carrying my Coach Taylor Mixed Exotic Alexis Carryall, with matching wallet, for Father's Day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my Coach Taylor Mixed Exotic Alexis Carryall, with matching wallet, for Father's Day.



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my Coach Taylor Mixed Exotic Alexis Carryall, with matching wallet, for Father's Day.


Another stunning pair. Love the color and combination of textures.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Live It Up said:


> Carrying my Coach Taylor Mixed Exotic Alexis Carryall, with matching wallet, for Father's Day.



These are beautiful!  

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!





YankeeDooney said:


> Another stunning pair. Love the color and combination of textures.





RuedeNesle said:


> These are beautiful!
> 
> Enjoy the day!



Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## immigratty

Hubs loaded up on Gucci this weekend...strike that, I loaded up on Gucci for hubs this weekend!! Chicago must love us.  Got him sandals, that I haven't taken a pic of yet, and the following:  [sorry, don't know the names of the items, only descriptions]

Diamante travel bag







Red Guccissima wallet [he saw this when we were in DC, been crying for a month because he didn't get it, and someone had purchased it by the time we returned to the store the next day.  and I walk into the Chicago flagship store, and guess what hits me in the face...this guy]


----------



## DaintyDana

I LOVE my Dooneys! But when I'm not taking one of them, I'm usually carting my LV Speedy 30B in the Damier Ebene print! Love the versatility of this!

~DD~


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DaintyDana said:


> I LOVE my Dooneys! But when I'm not taking one of them, I'm usually carting my LV Speedy 30B in the Damier Ebene print! Love the versatility of this!
> 
> ~DD~
> 
> View attachment 3040991




Beautiful!! If I were to get a LV, this would be it.


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> Hubs loaded up on Gucci this weekend...strike that, I loaded up on Gucci for hubs this weekend!! Chicago must love us.  Got him sandals, that I haven't taken a pic of yet, and the following:  [sorry, don't know the names of the items, only descriptions]
> 
> Diamante travel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Guccissima wallet [he saw this when we were in DC, been crying for a month because he didn't get it, and someone had purchased it by the time we returned to the store the next day.  and I walk into the Chicago flagship store, and guess what hits me in the face...this guy]


What a great time you had and your hubby is very fortunate.


----------



## MrsKC

DaintyDana said:


> I LOVE my Dooneys! But when I'm not taking one of them, I'm usually carting my LV Speedy 30B in the Damier Ebene print! Love the versatility of this!
> 
> ~DD~
> 
> View attachment 3040991


Love


----------



## immigratty

MrsKC said:


> What a great time you had and your hubby is very fortunate.



I only got one, they didn't have mine in the store, had to order it. I'll be posting when it arrives.


----------



## DaintyDana

Thank you! I'm sure you won't be disappointed if you get one! 

[emoji177][emoji137]&#127998;
~DD~


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> Hubs loaded up on Gucci this weekend...strike that, I loaded up on Gucci for hubs this weekend!! Chicago must love us.  Got him sandals, that I haven't taken a pic of yet, and the following:  [sorry, don't know the names of the items, only descriptions]
> 
> Diamante travel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Guccissima wallet [he saw this when we were in DC, been crying for a month because he didn't get it, and someone had purchased it by the time we returned to the store the next day.  and I walk into the Chicago flagship store, and guess what hits me in the face...this guy]



Hi I!

I love your hub's Gucci haul!  I'm happy you were finally able to make him get the wallet he wanted.

When I read your post earlier it made me homesick for Chicago in the Summer.  I love the lakefront and Mag Mile.  And I read your post in another thread when you said it stormed Saturday and you had to turn in early. I hope you still had a fun trip!

Congrats on your hub's haul!


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaintyDana said:


> I LOVE my Dooneys! But when I'm not taking one of them, I'm usually carting my LV Speedy 30B in the Damier Ebene print! Love the versatility of this!
> 
> ~DD~
> 
> View attachment 3040991



Hi DD!

I love your LV Speedy 30B!  I think the Speedy DE is the "potato chip" that makes you want the whole bag!   I don't own one (yet?) but I started checking out the LV Forum because of it and I've discovered a whole new world of beautiful bags!  

Enjoy!


----------



## immigratty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I!
> 
> I love your hub's Gucci haul!  I'm happy you were finally able to make him get the wallet he wanted.
> 
> When I read your post earlier it made me homesick for Chicago in the Summer.  I love the lakefront and Mag Mile.  And I read your post in another thread when you said it stormed Saturday and you had to turn in early. I hope you still had a fun trip!
> 
> Congrats on your hub's haul!



Thanx so much, I make a monthly trip to Chicago for shopping. there's basically nothing here...so we usually make it an overnight, occasionally we will skip a month or 2 during winter months. I was just about pooped when it started storming anyway, so I was ready haha, it was God's way of forcing hubs inside, he could walk up and down magnificent mile from open to close, and go in just about every store and spend an hour or so. I have my faves, know what I'm looking for, or do a quick walk around and if nothing catches my eye I'm out. 

I also notice I put Chicago flagship, it's no a flagship, just a boutique store. My mind is still on the flaship store in NYC I reckon. but thanx, and Chicago is such an amazing place to be in the summer, some of the best shopping in the world as far as I'm concerned. They have excellent retail stores and, my favorite, excellent outlets!


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> Thanx so much, * I make a monthly trip to Chicago for shopping. there's basically nothing here...so we usually make it an overnight, *occasionally we will skip a month or 2 during winter months. * I was just about pooped when it started storming anyway, so I was ready haha, it was God's way of forcing hubs inside, * he could walk up and down magnificent mile from open to close, and go in just about every store and spend an hour or so. I have my faves, know what I'm looking for, or do a quick walk around and if nothing catches my eye I'm out.
> 
> I also notice I put Chicago flagship, it's no a flagship, just a boutique store. My mind is still on the flaship store in NYC I reckon. but thanx, and Chicago is such an amazing place to be in the summer, some of the best shopping in the world as far as I'm concerned. They have excellent retail stores and, my favorite, excellent outlets!



That sounds like a lot of fun!  

 I'm happy the rain allowed you to get some rest!


----------



## immigratty

RuedeNesle said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun!
> 
> I'm happy the rain allowed you to get some rest!



Living in Madison there's not much "of interest" within driving distance. Chicago is 2-3 hours, depending on traffic, then further out, you have Twin cities or St. Louis, about 4-5 hours drive each in opposite directions. So usually if we go somewhere we fly, and we plan four trips a year, but we're in our "lull" between those, we still need "an escape" so it's usually Chicago, best shopping, best attractions, and closest. We usually don't go to Milwaukee, may as well drive the extra hour to Chicago, much better shopping and activities. 

and yes, thank goodness I was able to rest, that man is a machine, lol


----------



## Surfercisco

DaintyDana said:


> I LOVE my Dooneys! But when I'm not taking one of them, I'm usually carting my LV Speedy 30B in the Damier Ebene print! Love the versatility of this!
> 
> ~DD~
> 
> View attachment 3040991



I love it!  Your Laduree charm is lovely too!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> Living in Madison there's not much "of interest" within driving distance. Chicago is 2-3 hours, depending on traffic, then further out, you have Twin cities or St. Louis, about 4-5 hours drive each in opposite directions. So usually if we go somewhere we fly, and we plan four trips a year, but we're in our "lull" between those, we still need "an escape" so it's usually Chicago, best shopping, best attractions, and closest. We usually don't go to Milwaukee, may as well drive the extra hour to Chicago, much better shopping and activities.
> 
> and yes, thank goodness I was able to rest, that man is a machine, lol


 

Hey IM,
You are making me miss Chicago too! We lived there for a while and then after we moved to Minneapolis, we used to drive there too. Not as often as you do but I loved going there. I always volunteered to do the driving - also to get there faster 
I miss the shopping and the food there!


Your trip sounds like a lot of fun, even though it rained. It was a good excuse to get some slow time too and relax! You are lucky with your DH, a lot of men don't care at all for spending the whole day shopping. Luckily mine likes it a bit.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My traveling companion. 
View attachment 3043277


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pretty bag, NAC!   I expected to see you posting from Dillard's sale today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bag, NAC!   I expected to see you posting from Dillard's sale today.




LOL. I'm on the road. But I had heard about the sale.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bag, NAC!   I expected to see you posting from Dillard's sale today.


 

Hey Sarah!
Did you get anything?


I ordered online. I was weak and ended up with 2 Coach and 2 MKs that I've been stalking!


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> Hey IM,
> You are making me miss Chicago too! We lived there for a while and then after we moved to Minneapolis, we used to drive there too. Not as often as you do but I loved going there. I always volunteered to do the driving - also to get there faster
> I miss the shopping and the food there!
> 
> 
> Your trip sounds like a lot of fun, even though it rained. It was a good excuse to get some slow time too and relax! You are lucky with your DH, a lot of men don't care at all for spending the whole day shopping. Luckily mine likes it a bit.



awww thanx, Chicago is a very cool place. and yeah, we got some R & R.  DH likes shopping, but prefers things like watches and jewelry. He likes shoes, clothes, and bags too, but he goes to Cartier, movado [which is now closed], rolex [only for dreaming],and the multiple jewelry stores. as far as clothes stores, he only goes to Ralph Lauren, occasionally he will get something from other stores [Gucci, Brooks Brothers, Jos. C. Bank, etc.] but mostly he's content with clothes, and makes a bee line to watches / jewelry


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> Hubs loaded up on Gucci this weekend...strike that, I loaded up on Gucci for hubs this weekend!! Chicago must love us.  Got him sandals, that I haven't taken a pic of yet, and the following:  [sorry, don't know the names of the items, only descriptions]
> 
> Diamante travel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Guccissima wallet [he saw this when we were in DC, been crying for a month because he didn't get it, and someone had purchased it by the time we returned to the store the next day.  and I walk into the Chicago flagship store, and guess what hits me in the face...this guy]



Your Hubby has Great Taste!!! You have taught him well!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Hubs loaded up on Gucci this weekend...strike that, I loaded up on Gucci for hubs this weekend!! Chicago must love us.  Got him sandals, that I haven't taken a pic of yet, and the following:  [sorry, don't know the names of the items, only descriptions]
> 
> Diamante travel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Guccissima wallet [he saw this when we were in DC, been crying for a month because he didn't get it, and someone had purchased it by the time we returned to the store the next day.  and I walk into the Chicago flagship store, and guess what hits me in the face...this guy]




Nice haul IM. I'm glad you had a nice time. Did you know there is a Gucci outlet in the new outlet mall near O'Hare Airport?  There is also a Prada and many more.  

http://www.fashionoutletsofchicago.com/


----------



## Twoboyz

Gorgeous bags everyone...MK, Coach, Kate Spade, Gucci, LV...  Love them all! [emoji7] 
Sorry, I'm catching up. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

I have some new MK lovelies from the outlet that I got last weekend. 

First I got this bag, but a week had gone by and I hadn't carried it and I just wasn't feeling the color when I put it on. It's the Bedford Satchel in blossom. Plus I was feeling guilty about having the same bag in multiple colors since I have the black one. 




So I went back to exchange it and surprised myself with these. 

Large Lily Tote and Hamilton Small Flap Shoulder Bag. I carried the Lily today and I love it!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Nice haul IM. I'm glad you had a nice time. Did you know there is a Gucci outlet in the new outlet mall near O'Hare Airport?  There is also a Prada and many more.
> 
> http://www.fashionoutletsofchicago.com/



yes ma'am, we went there too! the Chicago fashion outlets, fashion outlets Chicago, something like that haha. and thanx for the heads up.   That's actually one of my fave stores, I would say the majority of my bags come from there [or phone at other outlets] very similar to my Dooneys. but occasionally I'll come across something that I can't risk waiting to see if it goes to the outlet, or losing it if it doesn't. and there are whispers they may close all outlets, so I need to enjoy this while it lasts. 



all2joy said:


> Your Hubby has Great Taste!!! You have taught him well!



I try to train him up right lol 

thanx so much ladies!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> I have some new MK lovelies from the outlet that I got last weekend.
> 
> First I got this bag, but a week had gone by and I hadn't carried it and I just wasn't feeling the color when I put it on. It's the Bedford Satchel in blossom. Plus I was feeling guilty about having the same bag in multiple colors since I have the black one.
> 
> View attachment 3043859
> 
> 
> So I went back to exchange it and surprised myself with these.
> 
> Large Lily Tote and Hamilton Small Flap Shoulder Bag. I carried the Lily today and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3043863



we went to the Aurora outlets Sunday on our way back to Madison. I found nothing at Dooney, But, my Dooney collection is basically complete aside from my White Camilla and Evelina in white and natural. was hoping I would happen upon any or all of those at a great price. 

Nice haul!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes; it almost looks like lamb leather but it is tanned cowhide.   Here it is fresh out of the box...



MiaBorsa....can you post a side shot of this?  I see a Cobble Hill on KS website that I'm considering.  However, it's final sale.  I would be buying this sight unseen so want to make sure before I order.  Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

ilikesunshine said:


> MiaBorsa....can you post a side shot of this?  I see a Cobble Hill on KS website that I'm considering.  However, it's final sale.  I would be buying this sight unseen so want to make sure before I order.  Thanks!




Ooohhh pretty bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> we went to the Aurora outlets Sunday on our way back to Madison. I found nothing at Dooney, But, my Dooney collection is basically complete aside from my White Camilla and Evelina in white and natural. was hoping I would happen upon any or all of those at a great price.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul!




Thanks IM! Aurora rarely has any Altos. They occasionally have one or two displayed behind the counter but I imagine they are snapped up right away. When I first started going they had a whole display with Altos. I haven't seen anything like that since.  

I'm sure you saw, they are adding 150 new stores, supposedly ready this summer. The SA at Dooney told me they were moving to a space in the new area so it will be nice and new, but they are in an interior section so they lose their windows. I'm hoping they update their shelving and displays too. It needs a bit of a face lift IMO. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> yes ma'am, we went there too! the Chicago fashion outlets, fashion outlets Chicago, something like that haha. and thanx for the heads up.   That's actually one of my fave stores, I would say the majority of my bags come from there [or phone at other outlets] very similar to my Dooneys. but occasionally I'll come across something that I can't risk waiting to see if it goes to the outlet, or losing it if it doesn't. and there are whispers they may close all outlets, so I need to enjoy this while it lasts.
> 
> 
> 
> I try to train him up right lol
> 
> thanx so much ladies!




Wow, you left no stone unturned! I really like that mall. It's really close to me and I go there all the time. The only thing it's missing is a Dooney outlet. [emoji6].  I'm selfishly thinking now if Gucci closes then maybe Dooney could move in? Lol!  That would probably be a curse more than a blessing though. [emoji52]. The only thing stopping me from getting a part time job at the outlet is Aurora is too far, but if one opened up in Rosermont I'd be all over that! I need to support this habit. [emoji4] lol!
Glad you had a good visit.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Nice haul IM. I'm glad you had a nice time. Did you know there is a Gucci outlet in the new outlet mall near O'Hare Airport?  There is also a Prada and many more.
> 
> http://www.fashionoutletsofchicago.com/



Looks like a good outlet. 
Etro 
Longchamp 

and speaking of LC, since I am in this thread, posting my latest LC bag and the Plaige I am carrying today




Twoboyz said:


> I have some new MK lovelies from the outlet that I got last weekend.
> 
> First I got this bag, but a week had gone by and I hadn't carried it and I just wasn't feeling the color when I put it on. It's the Bedford Satchel in blossom. Plus I was feeling guilty about having the same bag in multiple colors since I have the black one.
> 
> 
> So I went back to exchange it and surprised myself with these.
> 
> Large Lily Tote and Hamilton Small Flap Shoulder Bag. I carried the Lily today and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3043863



Oh, the Blossom is so pretty but you will get more use out of the Lily.


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> awww thanx, Chicago is a very cool place. and yeah, we got some R & R.  DH likes shopping, but prefers things like watches and jewelry. He likes shoes, clothes, and bags too, but he goes to Cartier, movado [which is now closed], rolex [only for dreaming],and the multiple jewelry stores. as far as clothes stores, he only goes to Ralph Lauren, occasionally he will get something from other stores [Gucci, Brooks Brothers, Jos. C. Bank, etc.] but mostly he's content with clothes, and makes a bee line to watches / jewelry




Yes it is. I wish I could go again but the problem now is that it would have to be by plane and that is not good for shopping since you have a limited amount of space in the luggage and some things you wouldn't even like putting in the checked bags or have them shipped. When we were in MN, DH always wanted to go by plane and I convinced him to go by car because of this 


Its nice your DH likes to go shopping; that means sharing a fun day shopping. I think very easy for them to be content with the clothes since they don't have a lot of choices like we do.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My traveling companion.
> View attachment 3043277





NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL. I'm on the road. But I had heard about the sale.



Hi NAC!

Nice travel companion!  Are you on the road for vacation?  If so, have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I have some new MK lovelies from the outlet that I got last weekend.
> 
> First I got this bag, but a week had gone by and I hadn't carried it and I just wasn't feeling the color when I put it on. It's the Bedford Satchel in blossom. Plus I was feeling guilty about having the same bag in multiple colors since I have the black one.
> 
> View attachment 3043859
> 
> 
> So I went back to exchange it and surprised myself with these.
> 
> Large Lily Tote and Hamilton Small Flap Shoulder Bag. I carried the Lily today and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3043863


 

Love your MKs
The blossom color reminds me of my peach coach cooper. The Bedford satchel is really pretty but the Lily is  awesome! Love the small flap too!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

seton said:


> Looks like a good outlet.
> Etro
> Longchamp
> 
> and speaking of LC, since I am in this thread, posting my latest LC bag and the Plaige I am carrying today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the Blossom is so pretty but you will get more use out of the Lily.




That's a gorgeous pair!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I have some new MK lovelies from the outlet that I got last weekend.
> 
> First I got this bag, but a week had gone by and I hadn't carried it and I just wasn't feeling the color when I put it on. It's the Bedford Satchel in blossom. Plus I was feeling guilty about having the same bag in multiple colors since I have the black one.
> 
> View attachment 3043859
> 
> 
> So I went back to exchange it and surprised myself with these.
> 
> Large Lily Tote and Hamilton Small Flap Shoulder Bag. I carried the Lily today and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3043863



Hi TB!

The Bedford satchel has been on my list for years! I honestly don't know why I don't own it yet.  I don't know what blossom looks like IRL but she's beautiful in these pics!  Stepping away from red to buy a blue satchel started me looking at other Summer colors,  and this is one of them.  But if you haven't carried her it was best to exchange her for things you will carry.

Lily and Hamilton are beautiful replacements! I'm happy you're loving them!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

seton said:


> Looks like a good outlet.
> Etro
> Longchamp
> 
> and speaking of LC, since I am in this thread, posting my latest LC bag and the Plaige I am carrying today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the Blossom is so pretty but you will get more use out of the Lily.



Hi S!

I love your Roseau and Plaige, and the wallet!


----------



## seton

MaryBel said:


> That's a gorgeous pair!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi S!
> 
> I love your Roseau and Plaige, and the wallet!




Thank you both!


----------



## MrsKC

seton said:


> Looks like a good outlet.
> Etro
> Longchamp
> 
> and speaking of LC, since I am in this thread, posting my latest LC bag and the Plaige I am carrying today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the Blossom is so pretty but you will get more use out of the Lily.


Beautiful, also love the SLG!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Twoboyz said:


> I have some new MK lovelies from the outlet that I got last weekend.
> 
> First I got this bag, but a week had gone by and I hadn't carried it and I just wasn't feeling the color when I put it on. It's the Bedford Satchel in blossom. Plus I was feeling guilty about having the same bag in multiple colors since I have the black one.
> 
> View attachment 3043859
> 
> 
> So I went back to exchange it and surprised myself with these.
> 
> Large Lily Tote and Hamilton Small Flap Shoulder Bag. I carried the Lily today and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3043863



I LOVE the pink but it's my color .  I like what you exchanged it for though


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> Looks like a good outlet.
> Etro
> Longchamp
> 
> and speaking of LC, since I am in this thread, posting my latest LC bag and the Plaige I am carrying today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the Blossom is so pretty but you will get more use out of the Lily.




Thanks Seton! You are definitely right, the black Lily goes with everything. [emoji4]. 

Those are so pretty!  I love the color of the Longchamp. So pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My traveling companion.
> View attachment 3043277



Yeah, finally you found a vacation bag! Great choice!!



Twoboyz said:


> I have some new MK lovelies from the outlet that I got last weekend.
> 
> First I got this bag, but a week had gone by and I hadn't carried it and I just wasn't feeling the color when I put it on. It's the Bedford Satchel in blossom. Plus I was feeling guilty about having the same bag in multiple colors since I have the black one.
> 
> View attachment 3043859
> 
> 
> So I went back to exchange it and surprised myself with these.
> 
> 
> 
> Large Lily Tote and Hamilton Small Flap Shoulder Bag. I carried the Lily today and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3043863



Oh my gosh....the pink id TDF!! Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Yeah, finally you found a vacation bag! Great choice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh....the pink id TDF!! Love it!




Thanks KC!


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> Yes it is. I wish I could go again but the problem now is that it would have to be by plane and that is not good for shopping since you have a limited amount of space in the luggage and some things you wouldn't even like putting in the checked bags or have them shipped. When we were in MN, DH always wanted to go by plane and I convinced him to go by car because of this
> 
> 
> Its nice your DH likes to go shopping; that means sharing a fun day shopping. I think very easy for them to be content with the clothes since they don't have a lot of choices like we do.



that's true, only so many sweaters, blazers, etc. one man can have. women we do have almost unlimited choices. and yes, the planes are a system of checks and balances haha. 



Twoboyz said:


> Wow, you left no stone unturned! I really like that mall. It's really close to me and I go there all the time. *The only thing it's missing is a Dooney outlet.* [emoji6].  I'm selfishly thinking now *if Gucci closes then maybe Dooney could move in*? Lol!  That would probably be a curse more than a blessing though. [emoji52]. The only thing stopping me from getting a part time job at the outlet is Aurora is too far, but if one opened up in Rosermont I'd be all over that! I need to support this habit. [emoji4] lol!
> Glad you had a good visit.



I PROMISE I was thinking the EXACT same things lolol. and thanx. I love that mall too, it is so great!!!



Twoboyz said:


> Thanks IM! Aurora rarely has any Altos. They occasionally have one or two displayed behind the counter but I imagine they are snapped up right away. When I first started going they had a whole display with Altos. I haven't seen anything like that since.
> 
> I'm sure you saw, they are adding 150 new stores, supposedly ready this summer. The SA at Dooney told me they were moving to a space in the new area so it will be nice and new, but they are in an interior section so they lose their windows. I'm hoping they update their shelving and displays too. It needs a bit of a face lift IMO. [emoji4]



I know, sux  I wish it were more like the *******, CT store, they always have so many Altos.  yeah, I'm sure they are gone in an instant. omg, I wonder why they stopped. I LOVE the location where they are now. we park, and right on the corner and my and hubs fave stores [Dooney and Polo] so it's always a really fast in and out trip. and that construction is very annoying ,absolutely NO parking, and it took us like 45 min to get from the entrance to the Dooney section. what a pain. well I hope when they move they'll still be on the edge...and next to Ralph Lauren lol. 



seton said:


> Looks like a good outlet.
> Etro
> Longchamp
> 
> and speaking of LC, since I am in this thread, posting my latest LC bag and the Plaige I am carrying today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the Blossom is so pretty but you will get more use out of the Lily.



very cute


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> that's true, only so many sweaters, blazers, etc. one man can have. women we do have almost unlimited choices. and yes, the planes are a system of checks and balances haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I PROMISE I was thinking the EXACT same things lolol. and thanx. I love that mall too, it is so great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, sux  I wish it were more like the *******, CT store, they always have so many Altos.  yeah, I'm sure they are gone in an instant. omg, I wonder why they stopped. I LOVE the location where they are now. we park, and right on the corner and my and hubs fave stores [Dooney and Polo] so it's always a really fast in and out trip. and that construction is very annoying ,absolutely NO parking, and it took us like 45 min to get from the entrance to the Dooney section. what a pain. well I hope when they move they'll still be on the edge...and next to Ralph Lauren lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very cute




I know! Very annoying. I try to go right when they open so I can park right outside of Dooney. In and out and I'm gone. I rarely shop anywhere else. Sometimes I go in Coach, MK, and Clark's. They might be done with it all by the time you make your next trip. [emoji4]


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> I know! Very annoying. I try to go right when they open so I can park right outside of Dooney. In and out and I'm gone. I rarely shop anywhere else. Sometimes I go in Coach, MK, and Clark's. They might be done with it all by the time you make your next trip. [emoji4]



well, Coach is close, not sure where the MK is. SOOOOOOOOO hoping it'll be done haha


----------



## MrsKC

Here is the BOTD  and the OOTD (thanks NAC!). I got the bag in Ecuador a couple of years ago. The brand is Milano.  I love the tassel.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Here is the BOTD  and the OOTD (thanks NAC!). I got the bag in Ecuador a couple of years ago. The brand is Milano.  I love the tassel.



Happy Friday KC!

I love your BOTD and OOTD! Isn't it fun to carry a bag purchased on one of your travels?  Not only is it pretty and functional, but it reminds you of a great vacation!

Enjoy!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Here is the BOTD  and the OOTD (thanks NAC!). I got the bag in Ecuador a couple of years ago. The brand is Milano.  I love the tassel.



Lovely bag KC!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Here is the BOTD  and the OOTD (thanks NAC!). I got the bag in Ecuador a couple of years ago. The brand is Milano.  I love the tassel.


A very pretty bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I have some new MK lovelies from the outlet that I got last weekend.
> 
> First I got this bag, but a week had gone by and I hadn't carried it and I just wasn't feeling the color when I put it on. It's the Bedford Satchel in blossom. Plus I was feeling guilty about having the same bag in multiple colors since I have the black one.
> 
> View attachment 3043859
> 
> 
> So I went back to exchange it and surprised myself with these.
> 
> Large Lily Tote and Hamilton Small Flap Shoulder Bag. I carried the Lily today and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3043863




Love your new beauties!  Congrats! I looked at the Bedford the other day but would rather find a Fulton.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Here is the BOTD  and the OOTD (thanks NAC!). I got the bag in Ecuador a couple of years ago. The brand is Milano.  I love the tassel.




Your welcome!!  I love your whole ensemble! Very pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Still with my travel companion. Doing a little people watching. 
View attachment 3045376


----------



## immigratty

I told you all to stay tuned...

So I've shown you all what I got hubby while at Gucci in Chicago...well, now, time to share what I got for myself.  Wasn't in the store, so I had to wait, and it seemed like FOREVER!!! I haven't bought a Gucci in over a year, maybe even nearing two... I was on a Dooney binge, but have even been off of my Dooney binge for three months [to the day]. Well, the ship has landed on Gucci isle, and here is the mother load, not quite an hg [I actually don't have an hg bag] but my new fave none the less, fresh outta Las Vegas, without further ado...

Gucci Python Lady Lock Bamboo Top Handle bag...


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> I told you all to stay tuned...
> 
> So I've shown you all what I got hubby while at Gucci in Chicago...well, now, time to share what I got for myself.  Wasn't in the store, so I had to wait, and it seemed like FOREVER!!! I haven't bought a Gucci in over a year, maybe even nearing two... I was on a Dooney binge, but have even been off of my Dooney binge for three months [to the day]. Well, the ship has landed on Gucci isle, and here is the mother load, not quite an hg [I actually don't have an hg bag] but my new fave none the less, fresh outta Las Vegas, without further ado...
> 
> Gucci Python Lady Lock Bamboo Top Handle bag...


 
She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my coach Preston satchel in mandarin today. I love this color! Makes me think of a mango! Yum!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Here is the BOTD  and the OOTD (thanks NAC!). I got the bag in Ecuador a couple of years ago. The brand is Milano.  I love the tassel.




Looks really nice KC! I love your outfit and the bag is so pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Love your MKs
> The blossom color reminds me of my peach coach cooper. The Bedford satchel is really pretty but the Lily is  awesome! Love the small flap too!
> Congrats!




Thanks MaryBel! I've been carrying the Lily for three days now. I don't want to move out.  I walked all over IKEA today and it carries like a dream. [emoji4]



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> The Bedford satchel has been on my list for years! I honestly don't know why I don't own it yet.  I don't know what blossom looks like IRL but she's beautiful in these pics!  Stepping away from red to buy a blue satchel started me looking at other Summer colors,  and this is one of them.  But if you haven't carried her it was best to exchange her for things you will carry.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily and Hamilton are beautiful replacements! I'm happy you're loving them!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks RN! Blossom is a soft pink. Its really pretty for summer. The Bedford is really a nice bag. I love my black one. I just didn't think I needed the same bag in two colors. So I went the total opposite and got different bags in the same color! Lol! How exciting you're discovering new colors. [emoji170][emoji4][emoji170]



ilikesunshine said:


> I LOVE the pink but it's my color .  I like what you exchanged it for though




Thanks Sunshine! [emoji258]


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still with my travel companion. Doing a little people watching.
> View attachment 3045376



Hi NAC!

Sounds relaxing!  Have a great vacation!


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> I told you all to stay tuned...
> 
> So I've shown you all what I got hubby while at Gucci in Chicago...well, now, time to share what I got for myself.  Wasn't in the store, so I had to wait, and it seemed like FOREVER!!! I haven't bought a Gucci in over a year, maybe even nearing two... I was on a Dooney binge, but have even been off of my Dooney binge for three months [to the day]. Well, the ship has landed on Gucci isle, and here is the mother load, not quite an hg [I actually don't have an hg bag] but my new fave none the less, fresh outta Las Vegas, without further ado...
> 
> Gucci Python Lady Lock Bamboo Top Handle bag...



Hi I!

This bag is swoon-worthy!  

She was worth the wait!  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my coach Preston satchel in mandarin today. I love this color! Makes me think of a mango! Yum!



Hi MB!

I LOVE Preston in mandarin! It's such a fun Summer color.  But you know my color is blue. I mean RED!  

She's a beauty! And I love the pink fob! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! Blossom is a soft pink. Its really pretty for summer. The Bedford is really a nice bag. I love my black one. I just didn't think I needed the same bag in two colors. So I went the total opposite and got different bags in the same color! Lol!* How exciting you're discovering new colors. *[emoji170][emoji4][emoji170]



This may be the Summer of Color for me!


----------



## immigratty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I!
> 
> This bag is swoon-worthy!
> 
> She was worth the wait!  Congrats!



thanx so much


----------



## YankeeDooney

immigratty said:


> I told you all to stay tuned...
> 
> So I've shown you all what I got hubby while at Gucci in Chicago...well, now, time to share what I got for myself.  Wasn't in the store, so I had to wait, and it seemed like FOREVER!!! I haven't bought a Gucci in over a year, maybe even nearing two... I was on a Dooney binge, but have even been off of my Dooney binge for three months [to the day]. Well, the ship has landed on Gucci isle, and here is the mother load, not quite an hg [I actually don't have an hg bag] but my new fave none the less, fresh outta Las Vegas, without further ado...
> 
> Gucci Python Lady Lock Bamboo Top Handle bag...


IM,

This is absolutely stunning. Now there's a python to love. I can understand why it's a new favorite.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my coach Preston satchel in mandarin today. I love this color! Makes me think of a mango! Yum!


This is a pretty color and bag MaryBel. May I ask, do you acquire most of your Coach finds from the outlet or the retail? Curious because I never see anything like the lovelies you show at our outlet. I have not seen anything good at the Coach outlet in a long long time.


----------



## immigratty

YankeeDooney said:


> IM,
> 
> This is absolutely stunning. Now there's a python to love. I can understand why it's a new favorite.



thx so much YD


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Here is the BOTD  and the OOTD (thanks NAC!). I got the bag in Ecuador a couple of years ago. The brand is Milano.  I love the tassel.




So beautiful! Love the whole look.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love your new beauties!  Congrats! I looked at the Bedford the other day but would rather find a Fulton.




Thanks NAC!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still with my travel companion. Doing a little people watching.
> View attachment 3045376




Looks so pretty and smooshy! Have fun [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I LOVE Preston in mandarin! It's such a fun Summer color.  But you know my color is blue. I mean RED!
> 
> She's a beauty! And I love the pink fob! Congrats!




Thanks GF!
 I think your color is purple (red and blue mixed together)


I love blue but I also love so many colors, especially bright colors, which makes the collection grow a lot.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> I told you all to stay tuned...
> 
> So I've shown you all what I got hubby while at Gucci in Chicago...well, now, time to share what I got for myself.  Wasn't in the store, so I had to wait, and it seemed like FOREVER!!! I haven't bought a Gucci in over a year, maybe even nearing two... I was on a Dooney binge, but have even been off of my Dooney binge for three months [to the day]. Well, the ship has landed on Gucci isle, and here is the mother load, not quite an hg [I actually don't have an hg bag] but my new fave none the less, fresh outta Las Vegas, without further ado...
> 
> Gucci Python Lady Lock Bamboo Top Handle bag...




Wow! Gorgeous! She looks just like my real one...Python that is.... [emoji16]. Congrats on this beauty of a bag. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my coach Preston satchel in mandarin today. I love this color! Makes me think of a mango! Yum!




Oohhhh I love that color! The flower harm is perfect too. I have really been loving orange lately. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> This is a pretty color and bag MaryBel. May I ask, do you acquire most of your Coach finds from the outlet or the retail? Curious because I never see anything like the lovelies you show at our outlet. I have not seen anything good at the Coach outlet in a long long time.


 
Thanks YD!


I have never bought any coach bag at retail! I got a lot of them at FOS (the online coach outlet) when I had access and then some at the outlets and a few online at department stores like Macy's, Dillard's, Belk, etc when they go on sale.


This one for example is from the outlet. Got it last October. 
They were times when they were getting lots of retail bags (deletes) but it seems that now they get very little. It's supposed to be the new coach model, where the retail bags would never go to the outlet, but a few are still making their way there. I guess once they are the past season bags, they have to sell them somewhere.


I don't know what's the current status. The last time I went to the coach outlet was on May 9th. I can't believe it's been almost 2 months since I went there. I got a bag that time but after that I was kind of mad because a lot of the ladies from the coach forum mentioned they received coupons for Mother's day (both online and by mail) so according to how much they spent they would get up to an extra 25%. My bag would have been in the range for the extra 25% but I did not receive any coupon, so I stopped going. A lot of the SAs and the manager know me, so I'm sure next time I go they are going to ask me why I haven't gone there.  


So in the mean time I've been giving more love to Dooney and to MK.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oohhhh I love that color! The flower harm is perfect too. I have really been loving orange lately. [emoji4]


 
Thanks GF!
I decided to go with the flower charm since I wanted to make it more fun. I'm wearing a black maxi dress and black sandals, so I wanted a little bit more color, not just black and yellow.


I love orange. I don't know what it is but in summer, I can't get enough.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> I told you all to stay tuned...
> 
> So I've shown you all what I got hubby while at Gucci in Chicago...well, now, time to share what I got for myself.  Wasn't in the store, so I had to wait, and it seemed like FOREVER!!! I haven't bought a Gucci in over a year, maybe even nearing two... I was on a Dooney binge, but have even been off of my Dooney binge for three months [to the day]. Well, the ship has landed on Gucci isle, and here is the mother load, not quite an hg [I actually don't have an hg bag] but my new fave none the less, fresh outta Las Vegas, without further ado...
> 
> Gucci Python Lady Lock Bamboo Top Handle bag...




That is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my coach Preston satchel in mandarin today. I love this color! Makes me think of a mango! Yum!




Love!!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! Gorgeous! She looks just like my real one...Python that is.... [emoji16]. Congrats on this beauty of a bag. [emoji7]



u r hardcore TB. and thx


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! Gorgeous! She looks just like my real one...Python that is.... [emoji16]. Congrats on this beauty of a bag. [emoji7]


Wait WHAT? A real python? You have one? Are you kidding? Snakes and planes....OMG! Do you live on a movie set or something? 
 Wow, what surprises will you present us with next? I guess we will have to stay tuned.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!!




Thanks GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I think your color is purple (red and blue mixed together)
> 
> 
> I love blue but I also love so many colors, especially bright colors, which makes the collection grow a lot.



I really do like purple!  It's my second favorite color. (Maybe blue will take it's place.)

We're driving to Vegas tomorrow. I'm hoping to hit the Vegas Outlet during the holiday sales.  We'll see what color I get next!


----------



## klynneann

immigratty said:


> I told you all to stay tuned...
> 
> So I've shown you all what I got hubby while at Gucci in Chicago...well, now, time to share what I got for myself.  Wasn't in the store, so I had to wait, and it seemed like FOREVER!!! I haven't bought a Gucci in over a year, maybe even nearing two... I was on a Dooney binge, but have even been off of my Dooney binge for three months [to the day]. Well, the ship has landed on Gucci isle, and here is the mother load, not quite an hg [I actually don't have an hg bag] but my new fave none the less, fresh outta Las Vegas, without further ado...
> 
> Gucci Python Lady Lock Bamboo Top Handle bag...



Gorgeous!!  



MaryBel said:


> Carrying my coach Preston satchel in mandarin today. I love this color! Makes me think of a mango! Yum!



This is a great color, MaryBel!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks YD!
> 
> 
> I have never bought any coach bag at retail! I got a lot of them at FOS (the online coach outlet) when I had access and then some at the outlets and a few online at department stores like Macy's, Dillard's, Belk, etc when they go on sale.
> 
> 
> This one for example is from the outlet. Got it last October.
> They were times when they were getting lots of retail bags (deletes) but it seems that now they get very little. It's supposed to be the new coach model, where the retail bags would never go to the outlet, but a few are still making their way there. I guess once they are the past season bags, they have to sell them somewhere.
> 
> 
> I don't know what's the current status. The last time I went to the coach outlet was on May 9th. I can't believe it's been almost 2 months since I went there. I got a bag that time but after that I was kind of mad because a lot of the ladies from the coach forum mentioned they received coupons for Mother's day (both online and by mail) so according to how much they spent they would get up to an extra 25%. My bag would have been in the range for the extra 25% but I did not receive any coupon, so I stopped going. A lot of the SAs and the manager know me, so I'm sure next time I go they are going to ask me why I haven't gone there.
> 
> 
> So in the mean time I've been giving more love to Dooney and to MK.


I have seen some great bags on the FOS but apparently I have not been quick enough. The last bag I ordered from them had a strong chemical odor. I had it out for days and it made the whole room smell. It went back to them. Too bad, because the bag was pretty, but aside from the smell, it wasn't quite me.

I guess I have been favoring the Dooneys given my very small Coach collection. Hey, but you never know, one might sneak into my collection again.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still with my travel companion. Doing a little people watching.
> View attachment 3045376


I like this one NAC. Another pretty contrast. Seems cozy, like you could live in it. Kind of reminds a bit like the Lexington Shopper.


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Here is the BOTD  and the OOTD (thanks NAC!). I got the bag in Ecuador a couple of years ago. The brand is Milano.  I love the tassel.




Beautiful color.  I love the shape and the tassel too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I just ordered 2 MK Riley satchels from the Macy's sale.  I got the pale blue in the large and the snake print in the small.  I loved the blue when I saw it posted here,  and I collect snake and exotic animal prints.  With the sale and the extra 20% off,  they were a total of about 40% off.  I thought that was a pretty good price from what I have seen.  The Riley is getting harder to find.  Anyway,  I hope it was a good buy and that I love them.  I know Dillards had them on sale this week,  but I'm not a card holder, and they disappeared before the sale was open to non card holders.  I don't remember the Dillards pricing on the large.  The chili and the watermelon were on sale there,  not the blue.


Can someone please send a credit card #,  it's all your fault that I bought these bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I just ordered 2 MK Riley satchels from the Macy's sale.  I got the pale blue in the large and the snake print in the small.  I loved the blue when I saw it posted here,  and I collect snake and exotic animal prints.  With the sale and the extra 20% off,  they were a total of about 40% off.  I thought that was a pretty good price from what I have seen.  The Riley is getting harder to find.  Anyway,  I hope it was a good buy and that I love them.  I know Dillards had them on sale this week,  but I'm not a card holder, and they disappeared before the sale was open to non card holders.  I don't remember the Dillards pricing on the large.  The chili and the watermelon were on sale there,  not the blue.
> 
> 
> Can someone please send a credit card #,  it's all your fault that I bought these bags.



Hi LJ!

I LOVE Riley!  And I saw the snake IRL at Macy's last weekend.  She's beautiful!  And I saw blue IRL also. You are getting two beautiful bags!

I would give you my CC# but the last time I used it, it self destructed right after the charge was approved.  I still have the burn marks on my table! 

Congrats!  I can't wait for you to get them!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks *RN*.  

  Since I've never seen these bags in person,  only here and on web sites,  it was a leap of faith.  But the ladies here are expert,  and I trust their purchases to indicate something worth considering.


As for the CC,  mine is now hiding under the refrigerator... it's afraid to come out.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> I just ordered 2 MK Riley satchels from the Macy's sale.  I got the pale blue in the large and the snake print in the small.  I loved the blue when I saw it posted here,  and I collect snake and exotic animal prints.  With the sale and the extra 20% off,  they were a total of about 40% off.  I thought that was a pretty good price from what I have seen.  The Riley is getting harder to find.  Anyway,  I hope it was a good buy and that I love them.  I know Dillards had them on sale this week,  but I'm not a card holder, and they disappeared before the sale was open to non card holders.  I don't remember the Dillards pricing on the large.  The chili and the watermelon were on sale there,  not the blue.
> 
> 
> Can someone please send a credit card #,  it's all your fault that I bought these bags.




We'll be twins on the Pale Blue!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  so your are the one who planted the seed that got me craving the blue Riley!!!!!!   It's such a pretty color and your photo really showed the beauty of the leather.  It's a funny thing,  when I saw the photo of the peanut I said,  nice bag, not for me.  But when I saw that blue,  I had to have it!


I'm going to get a Dillards charge so I can be on their mailing list.  I found a note from earlier in the week where I had jotted down the info,  and in chili or watermelon,  the bag was $30 less during the Dillard sale.  I would have been happy with the chili, the watermelon,  or the blue.  But the blue is the one I craved.


----------



## Trudysmom

We went to eat lunch then shopped a bit at a boutique today.


----------



## Trudysmom

I can't get this to post above.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM:*  cute handbag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I can't get this to post above.




Love Willis! And I love your whole ensemble! Another great mod shot.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  so your are the one who planted the seed that got me craving the blue Riley!!!!!!   It's such a pretty color and your photo really showed the beauty of the leather.  It's a funny thing,  when I saw the photo of the peanut I said,  nice bag, not for me.  But when I saw that blue,  I had to have it!
> 
> 
> I'm going to get a Dillards charge so I can be on their mailing list.  I found a note from earlier in the week where I had jotted down the info,  and in chili or watermelon,  the bag was $30 less during the Dillard sale.  I would have been happy with the chili, the watermelon,  or the blue.  But the blue is the one I craved.




Hee! Hee! I love it when I can enable someone! Can't wait to hear if you like her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I decided to go with the flower charm since I wanted to make it more fun. I'm wearing a black maxi dress and black sandals, so I wanted a little bit more color, not just black and yellow.
> 
> 
> I love orange. I don't know what it is but in summer, I can't get enough.




That sounds like a gorgeous combination!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> I like this one NAC. Another pretty contrast. Seems cozy, like you could live in it. Kind of reminds a bit like the Lexington Shopper.




Thanks, YD! I've been in this bag for the last week and it's easy to carry, but I'm ready to get home so I can get back to switching bags each day. I miss that. 

And it does remind me of a softer Lexington!


----------



## immigratty

Headed to Church with my Gucci Lady Buckle Top handle


----------



## lavenderjunkie

IM:  very sharp looking handbag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> Headed to Church with my Gucci Lady Buckle Top handle




What a pretty bag! I love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> Headed to Church with my Gucci Lady Buckle Top handle



I love your bag!  Enjoy the day!


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> Headed to Church with my Gucci Lady Buckle Top handle


Very pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took another Coach Willis out to lunch today. Pretty purple.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> Headed to Church with my Gucci Lady Buckle Top handle




Wow... What a unique bag! Beautiful... U know she say on the front row. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Wait WHAT? A real python? You have one? Are you kidding? Snakes and planes....OMG! Do you live on a movie set or something?
> 
> Wow, what surprises will you present us with next? I guess we will have to stay tuned.




Lol YD! You crack me up! Yes it's my sons snake. He's a cute little thing and really sweet believe it or not. I wish this was a movie set because then it wouldn't be permanent. I've been hearing these darn planes all day and they are driving me batty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I can't get this to post above.




So cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Headed to Church with my Gucci Lady Buckle Top handle




Gosh, how cool is that oversized buckle! Really pretty bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I took another Coach Willis out to lunch today. Pretty purple.




It's a Willis Fest! [emoji4] they are such cute little bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I just ordered 2 MK Riley satchels from the Macy's sale.  I got the pale blue in the large and the snake print in the small.  I loved the blue when I saw it posted here,  and I collect snake and exotic animal prints.  With the sale and the extra 20% off,  they were a total of about 40% off.  I thought that was a pretty good price from what I have seen.  The Riley is getting harder to find.  Anyway,  I hope it was a good buy and that I love them.  I know Dillards had them on sale this week,  but I'm not a card holder, and they disappeared before the sale was open to non card holders.  I don't remember the Dillards pricing on the large.  The chili and the watermelon were on sale there,  not the blue.
> 
> 
> Can someone please send a credit card #,  it's all your fault that I bought these bags.




Nice choices and great discount!! The Riley looks line a great bag. I hope you love them when you see them in person. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Lol YD! You crack me up! Yes it's my sons snake. He's a cute little thing and really sweet believe it or not. I wish this was a movie set because then it wouldn't be permanent. I've been hearing these darn planes all day and they are driving me batty!


My 4 year old nephew would love to live there. He loves planes. Whenever he sees and hears one, he stops everyone and points it out. Of course we have to acknowledge it or he will not be satisfied. I can imagine if he were at your house, he would probably go out of his mind with excitement. Of course, his head would be stuck in the looking up position. It is refreshing to see the world through the eyes of a 4 year old.


----------



## immigratty

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your bag!  Enjoy the day!





Twoboyz said:


> Gosh, how cool is that oversized buckle! Really pretty bag. [emoji4]





PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... What a unique bag! Beautiful... U know she say on the front row. [emoji7]





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.



Thanx ladies. lol@Pcan


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> Thanx ladies. lol@Pcan




Are you lol at my typos or my comment?? That comment was all messed up. Lol...


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Are you lol at my typos or my comment?? That comment was all messed up. Lol...



I know what you meant, Church reference to front pew!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> I know what you meant, Church reference to front pew!




Lol... You got it!!! Lol


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... You got it!!! Lol



Nothing like the Black Church!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> My 4 year old nephew would love to live there. He loves planes. Whenever he sees and hears one, he stops everyone and points it out. Of course we have to acknowledge it or he will not be satisfied. I can imagine if he were at your house, he would probably go out of his mind with excitement. Of course, his head would be stuck in the looking up position. It is refreshing to see the world through the eyes of a 4 year old.




That's so cute! I wish I could view it through the eyes of a 4-year-old. [emoji6] it's always fun for the kids. People sometimes park their cars near the airport and just watch. It's pretty surreal seeing these planes fly overhead when they are so low. I just wish it could be done without the noise and position.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  thanks.  The Rileys have shipped.  I hope they are in good condition.  I hate to hassle with returns.


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> Lol YD! You crack me up! Yes it's my sons snake. He's a cute little thing and really sweet believe it or not. I wish this was a movie set because then it wouldn't be permanent. I've been hearing these darn planes all day and they are driving me batty!


Your son has a python? Beans of Coolness. 
I want a Komodo Dragon, but I guess looking at one at our zoo is safer.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That's so cute! I wish I could view it through the eyes of a 4-year-old. [emoji6] it's always fun for the kids. People sometimes park their cars near the airport and just watch. It's pretty surreal seeing these planes fly overhead when they are so low. I just wish it could be done without the noise and position.




You can have the planes, I can deal with the noise. I would have a heart attack and die for nothing because I'd see those planes flying so low and go berserk. Lol.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I really do like purple!  It's my second favorite color. (Maybe blue will take it's place.)
> 
> We're driving to Vegas tomorrow. I'm hoping to hit the Vegas Outlet during the holiday sales.  We'll see what color I get next!




I know, I remember a coach bag you have  (or had) in purple!
It's is possible that blue could take it's place, blue is just gorgeous!


I hope you have fun.  Have you found anything?


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> This is a great color, MaryBel!




Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I have seen some great bags on the FOS but apparently I have not been quick enough. The last bag I ordered from them had a strong chemical odor. I had it out for days and it made the whole room smell. It went back to them. Too bad, because the bag was pretty, but aside from the smell, it wasn't quite me.
> 
> I guess I have been favoring the Dooneys given my very small Coach collection. Hey, but you never know, one might sneak into my collection again.


 
You need to get up very early to catch the good ones. I remember getting up at 4am CST when I had access to be able to get the stuff I wanted.


Yep, you never know when a different brand bag might just call your name!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> You need to get up very early to catch the good ones. I remember getting up at 4am CST when I had access to be able to get the stuff I wanted.
> 
> 
> Yep, you never know when a different brand bag might just call your name!


MB,

You say when you had access. You no longer have access? Have they put a halt to access altogether?


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> I just ordered 2 MK Riley satchels from the Macy's sale.  I got the pale blue in the large and the snake print in the small.  I loved the blue when I saw it posted here,  and I collect snake and exotic animal prints.  With the sale and the extra 20% off,  they were a total of about 40% off.  I thought that was a pretty good price from what I have seen.  The Riley is getting harder to find.  Anyway,  I hope it was a good buy and that I love them.  I know Dillards had them on sale this week,  but I'm not a card holder, and they disappeared before the sale was open to non card holders.  I don't remember the Dillards pricing on the large.  The chili and the watermelon were on sale there,  not the blue.
> 
> 
> Can someone please send a credit card #,  it's all your fault that I bought these bags.




Hey LJ!
Congrats on your beauties!


We will be twins on the light blue. I ordered it from Dillards but it won't be here until July 1st or 2nd.  It was 276 and then it had the extra 30%, so it was 193. I got an extra 10% with my cc coupon, so for me it was 173. I was bad and also got the chili. I was behaving and only ordered the blue one but later the chili was still available so I ended up ordering it too. oops.


I'd love to get the snake too! Do you know if it only comes in the small size?


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I can't get this to post above.




TM, your willis is gorgeous! What color is it?
love your outfit too!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> Headed to Church with my Gucci Lady Buckle Top handle


 
OMG, Stop posting these gorgeous Gucci bags! 



I want them all!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> OMG, Stop posting these gorgeous Gucci bags!
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all!



Hmmmm, not exactly a surprise MB.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> My 4 year old nephew would love to live there. He loves planes. Whenever he sees and hears one, he stops everyone and points it out. Of course we have to acknowledge it or he will not be satisfied. I can imagine if he were at your house, he would probably go out of his mind with excitement. Of course, his head would be stuck in the looking up position. It is refreshing to see the world through the eyes of a 4 year old.


 
YD, your nephew would love it here! We are pretty close to one of the Boing factories and there's a small airport too, so there are planes flying around all the time. This morning there were some fighter jets flying too. I was on a meeting on the phone and even the people on the phone heard them. They are very loud and they weren't even flying that low.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's so cute! I wish I could view it through the eyes of a 4-year-old. [emoji6] it's always fun for the kids.* People sometimes park their cars near the airport and just watch*. It's pretty surreal seeing these planes fly overhead when they are so low. I just wish it could be done without the noise and position.




Wow, I would never imagined people do that. 
It's kind of scary to see them that low, especially when they are flying over the street you are driving on. That had happened to me a couple of times, one when I was driving to the outlet.  The landing strip is just crossing the street, so by the time fly over the street, they are pretty low. You just want to get out of their way just in case. I've seen the dreamlifters (the planes boing uses to transport the pieces of the planes to the factory) also when they are taking off or landing and those are very impressive since they are massive.


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> Your son has a python? Beans of Coolness.
> I want a Komodo Dragon, but I guess looking at one at our zoo is safer.




I'd like a real dragon! 
Have not found one (on sale)!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> YD, your nephew would love it here! We are pretty close to one of the Boing factories and there's a small airport too, so there are planes flying around all the time. This morning there were some fighter jets flying too. I was on a meeting on the phone and even the people on the phone heard them. They are very loud and they weren't even flying that low.


Ooooo, okay I secretly think planes are cool too. Not crazy about riding on them, but I do find them interesting. And fighter jets too? How neat. Maybe I should kidnap the boy, fly over TBs house, visit the python and TB too, then head out to WA. I think I need a private jet.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> Your son has a python? Beans of Coolness.
> I want a Komodo Dragon, but I guess looking at one at our zoo is safer.


Holy snakeskin Batman! No offense to TB and her son, but I would much rather see it as a bag, than hissing in my face. Eew. And then it needs to be fed. Eew again.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> MB,
> 
> You say when you had access. You no longer have access? Have they put a halt to access altogether?


 
Nope, I don't anymore!
I used to have access. Would get the tons of emails for all the sales and never bought anything. Was not really into coach. I had been a few times to the outlet and would see the bags and think that I could get a nicer Dooney with the same $ so in all that time I think I only got one or 2 totes for work.


Then Sarah (MiaBorsa) who is a loyal coach customer started posting pics of the gorgeous bags she got at the boutique and also the ones she got at FOS, so needless to say, after a few tips from her, I started looking at FOS and got a few really nice bags. Then at one point FOS got really good and they had all the legacy bags in all the yummy colors, so I bought a lot of them. After about a year of buying with them, they locked my account. Other friends, like Sarah, had theirs locked too. At that point in time, you could register online, so I used a different email and got access again. It lasted a couple of months and then it got locked again. Another friend (who also got locked) got some info from Coach and they told her that they were blocking people who they thought were resellers. They would consider you a reseller if you bought too much or multiples, and the same bag in different color is considered a multiple. Isn't that crazy? This is the first company that doesn't appreciate my money. The people at the coach outlet do, they treat me very nicely, but even in their system I'm not so welcomed since they won't mail any of the coupons they send to other customers.  
That's why I got mad with the last coupon for Mother's day, and haven't been there since. I've been to the outlet but have not stopped at coach. Mostly at Dooney and at MK some times.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Hmmmm, not exactly a surprise MB.




I know, DH tells me the same thing, like which bag don't you like?
I make a point to mock him and show him the really ugly ones I see at Marshalls or TJM


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Holy snakeskin Batman! No offense to TB and her son, but *I would much rather see it as a bag, than hissing in my face*. Eew. And then it needs to be fed. Eew again.


 
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo, okay I secretly think planes are cool too. Not crazy about riding on them, but I do find them interesting. And fighter jets too? How neat. Maybe I should kidnap the boy, fly over TBs house, visit the python and TB too, then head out to WA. I think I need a private jet.


 
There are tons of airplane museums around here. Last summer we went to one of them and they had an older Air Fore One and one of the concords, among others! It was nice to board them and see the inside. I'd love to board a shuttle even more!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Nope, I don't anymore!
> I used to have access. Would get the tons of emails for all the sales and never bought anything. Was not really into coach. I had been a few times to the outlet and would see the bags and think that I could get a nicer Dooney with the same $ so in all that time I think I only got one or 2 totes for work.
> 
> 
> Then Sarah (MiaBorsa) who is a loyal coach customer started posting pics of the gorgeous bags she got at the boutique and also the ones she got at FOS, so needless to say, after a few tips from her, I started looking at FOS and got a few really nice bags. Then at one point FOS got really good and they had all the legacy bags in all the yummy colors, so I bought a lot of them. After about a year of buying with them, they locked my account. Other friends, like Sarah, had theirs locked too. At that point in time, you could register online, so I used a different email and got access again. It lasted a couple of months and then it got locked again. Another friend (who also got locked) got some info from Coach and they told her that they were blocking people who they thought were resellers. They would consider you a reseller if you bought too much or multiples, and the same bag in different color is considered a multiple. Isn't that crazy? This is the first company that doesn't appreciate my money. The people at the coach outlet do, they treat me very nicely, but even in their system I'm not so welcomed since they won't mail any of the coupons they send to other customers.
> That's why I got mad with the last coupon for Mother's day, and haven't been there since. I've been to the outlet but have not stopped at coach. Mostly at Dooney and at MK some times.


Wow, that is really something. I can't believe it. I think you would get a lifetime pass if you sent them a picture of your closet. 

I can understand to a degree since they want to control their brand image. With so many resellers, they lose that, plus their brand is heavily conterfieted adding more damage to the brand. But there has got to be a better way of dealing with it. Locking loyal customers out of sales is not going to improve customer loyalty. It can have a trickle down effect.


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> OMG, Stop posting these gorgeous Gucci bags!
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all!



Thx MB, Gucci is second only to Dooney, many of the Gucci  bags are so similar in style to the Altos, I LOVE 'EM!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I took another Coach Willis out to lunch today. Pretty purple.


Another gorgeous Willis!  I love Coach's Legacy leather in Marine. 



MaryBel said:


> Nope, I don't anymore!
> I used to have access. Would get the tons of emails for all the sales and never bought anything. Was not really into coach. I had been a few times to the outlet and would see the bags and think that I could get a nicer Dooney with the same $ so in all that time I think I only got one or 2 totes for work.
> 
> 
> Then Sarah (MiaBorsa) who is a loyal coach customer started posting pics of the gorgeous bags she got at the boutique and also the ones she got at FOS, so needless to say, after a few tips from her, I started looking at FOS and got a few really nice bags. Then at one point FOS got really good and they had all the legacy bags in all the yummy colors, so I bought a lot of them. After about a year of buying with them, they locked my account. Other friends, like Sarah, had theirs locked too. At that point in time, you could register online, so I used a different email and got access again. It lasted a couple of months and then it got locked again. Another friend (who also got locked) got some info from Coach and they told her that they were blocking people who they thought were resellers. They would consider you a reseller if you bought too much or multiples, and the same bag in different color is considered a multiple. Isn't that crazy? This is the first company that doesn't appreciate my money. The people at the coach outlet do, they treat me very nicely, but even in their system I'm not so welcomed since they won't mail any of the coupons they send to other customers.
> That's why I got mad with the last coupon for Mother's day, and haven't been there since. I've been to the outlet but have not stopped at coach. Mostly at Dooney and at MK some times.


 
^^^ That's what happened to me as well, MB.  When I got locked out and asked about it, I got the standard spiel about invitation only, letting other people have access to shop - yadda yadda.  I haven't had access to FOS in a couple of years now.  So if I buy a FP bag it's usually from Dillards or Macys clearance.  Not much in the way of good deletes at the outlets near me anymore.  

So I've basically moved on to MK and Dooney along with a couple of Brahmins.  

Coach's loss. I've re-homed the majority of my Coach bags to sisters and nieces, keeping only my Phoebes, Mollys, Candaces and a couple of other older totes.  (ETA:  I still have a few small Sophias too.  Can't forget about them.)

There are too many other bags out there that want to come live with me for me to spend any more time worrying about Coach.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Nope, I don't anymore!
> I used to have access. Would get the tons of emails for all the sales and never bought anything. Was not really into coach. I had been a few times to the outlet and would see the bags and think that I could get a nicer Dooney with the same $ so in all that time I think I only got one or 2 totes for work.
> 
> 
> Then Sarah (MiaBorsa) who is a loyal coach customer started posting pics of the gorgeous bags she got at the boutique and also the ones she got at FOS, so needless to say, after a few tips from her, I started looking at FOS and got a few really nice bags. Then at one point FOS got really good and they had all the legacy bags in all the yummy colors, so I bought a lot of them. After about a year of buying with them, they locked my account. Other friends, like Sarah, had theirs locked too. At that point in time, you could register online, so I used a different email and got access again. It lasted a couple of months and then it got locked again. Another friend (who also got locked) got some info from Coach and they told her that they were blocking people who they thought were resellers. They would consider you a reseller if you bought too much or multiples, and the same bag in different color is considered a multiple. Isn't that crazy? This is the first company that doesn't appreciate my money. The people at the coach outlet do, they treat me very nicely, but even in their system I'm not so welcomed since they won't mail any of the coupons they send to other customers.
> That's why I got mad with the last coupon for Mother's day, and haven't been there since. I've been to the outlet but have not stopped at coach. Mostly at Dooney and at MK some times.



Same here MaryBel.  I got sick of being treated like a criminal by Coach, blocking me from sales and coupons.  I can shop elsewhere.  I have been to our nearby outlet a few times, but they rarely have any good deletes.  Also, I really loved the legacy and madison lines, but they don't really exist anymore.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, that is really something. I can't believe it. I think you would get a lifetime pass if you sent them a picture of your closet.
> 
> I can understand to a degree since they want to control their brand image. With so many resellers, they lose that, plus their brand is heavily conterfieted adding more damage to the brand. But there has got to be a better way of dealing with it. Locking loyal customers out of sales is not going to improve customer loyalty. It can have a trickle down effect.




Yep, it's totally crazy!
Normally a store treats better the people who buy more but Coach is quite the opposite. You buy too much or whatever and you get punished!


I admit I bought a lot, and a few times I even bought multiples for gifts because the prices were very good but the thing is they never said you couldn't do that. They only had a limit of items that you could buy on a sale, but it didn't say you could only buy one of each. Then suddenly, blocked out because they think I'm a reseller. Funny thing, I have never sold any of the bags I've gotten. I don't even have an ebay account. And what makes it ridiculous, is that they are trying to stop the resellers but they allow it at the outlet, it seems they even encourage it. I have seen SAs bringing those huge brown cloth bags (that you use for shopping at the outlet) full of stuff from the back for people and I've seen them when they are paying and those were for sure to resell. Nobody buys 6 or 7 of the same siggy bag in the same color if they are not reselling. I see it every time I go, you will see guys with 4 or 5 styles of bags, but 5 or 6 of each, all mostly siggy bags that scream coach, so resellers for sure. So why don't they stop them?  


You are totally right. I have still gotten coach bags since I got locked out but the number is decreasing as time is passing by. A lot of the loyal customers that got locked out got upset too and left and a lot of them were even mostly boutique clients (like Sarah), so I guess coach doesn't care for their customers.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Another gorgeous Willis!  I love Coach's Legacy leather in Marine.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ That's what happened to me as well, MB.  When I got locked out and asked about it, I got the standard spiel about invitation only, letting other people have access to shop - yadda yadda.  I haven't had access to FOS in a couple of years now.  So if I buy a FP bag it's usually from Dillards or Macys clearance.  Not much in the way of good deletes at the outlets near me anymore.
> 
> So I've basically moved on to MK and Dooney along with a couple of Brahmins.
> 
> Coach's loss. I've re-homed the majority of my Coach bags to sisters and nieces, keeping only my Phoebes, Mollys, Candaces and a couple of other older totes.  (ETA:  I still have a few small Sophias too.  Can't forget about them.)
> 
> There are too many other bags out there that want to come live with me for me to spend any more time worrying about Coach.


 
ITA GF! At one point I was so into coach that I was not even putting as much attention to Dooney as before. Right now, Dooney, MK and Brahmin are getting most of my love and my money!






elbgrl said:


> Same here MaryBel. * I got sick of being treated like a criminal by Coach, blocking me from sales and coupons*.  I can shop elsewhere.  I have been to our nearby outlet a few times, but they rarely have any good deletes.  Also, I really loved the legacy and madison lines, but they don't really exist anymore.




Rosie, you could have not  said it better! That's how I feel too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> ITA GF! At one point I was so into coach that I was not even putting as much attention to Dooney as before. Right now, Dooney, MK and Brahmin are getting most of my love and my money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, you could have not  said it better! That's how I feel too!




Exactly!  I still look at the coach bags in the clearance case, but except for Edie, nothing has caught my eye. If any Swaggers end up in the clearance case I would likely get one. But not at FP.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

A quick visit to Dillards just paid off. Large Chili Riley for half off ($184). Yes please! 
View attachment 3049778


----------



## Vicmarie

Mk saffiano Ava satchel in dark dune !


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A quick visit to Dillards just paid off. Large Chili Riley for half off ($184). Yes please!
> View attachment 3049778




So cute !


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A quick visit to Dillards just paid off. Large Chili Riley for half off ($184). Yes please!
> View attachment 3049778




Twins! I just got mine from last weeks sale!
I need to unbox it!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3049787
> 
> Mk saffiano Ava satchel in dark dune !




she's so pretty! Looks so good with the scarf!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> TM, your willis is gorgeous! What color is it?
> love your outfit too!


Thank you. The color is Vermillion I think.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of gorgeous stuff on this thread since I was here last!!       I have been carrying this Cole Haan woven Junia hobo for a couple of MONTHS.   :gasp:




everytime I see this in the store, I LOVE it!  How do you like it


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3049787
> 
> Mk saffiano Ava satchel in dark dune !




Gorgeous! That color is also on my wish list.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> So cute !




Thanks! I really like this bag style so I'm very happy to find her for half off.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Twins! I just got mine from last weeks sale!
> I need to unbox it!




Yay for twins! Excellent score if you got her last week with the extra percent off, good for you!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yay for twins! Excellent score if you got her last week with the extra percent off, good for you!


 
Yes, I got it for $163 with the extra 30% and my extra 10%


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Yes, I got it for $163 with the extra 30% and my extra 10%




Awesome!!!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Awesome!!!




thanks!
I was not going to get it. I ordered the pale blue and 2 coach bags but later that day it was still available and I could not stop thinking about it so I gave up and ordered it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> thanks!
> I was not going to get it. I ordered the pale blue and 2 coach bags but later that day it was still available and I could not stop thinking about it so I gave up and ordered it.




I totally get that. And have done the same thing many times before, lol.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Yep, it's totally crazy!
> Normally a store treats better the people who buy more but Coach is quite the opposite. You buy too much or whatever and you get punished!
> 
> 
> I admit I bought a lot, and a few times I even bought multiples for gifts because the prices were very good but the thing is they never said you couldn't do that. They only had a limit of items that you could buy on a sale, but it didn't say you could only buy one of each. Then suddenly, blocked out because they think I'm a reseller. Funny thing, I have never sold any of the bags I've gotten. I don't even have an ebay account. And what makes it ridiculous, is that they are trying to stop the resellers but they allow it at the outlet, it seems they even encourage it. I have seen SAs bringing those huge brown cloth bags (that you use for shopping at the outlet) full of stuff from the back for people and I've seen them when they are paying and those were for sure to resell. Nobody buys 6 or 7 of the same siggy bag in the same color if they are not reselling. I see it every time I go, you will see guys with 4 or 5 styles of bags, but 5 or 6 of each, all mostly siggy bags that scream coach, so resellers for sure. So why don't they stop them?
> 
> 
> You are totally right. I have still gotten coach bags since I got locked out but the number is decreasing as time is passing by. A lot of the loyal customers that got locked out got upset too and left and a lot of them were even mostly boutique clients (like Sarah), so I guess coach doesn't care for their customers.


Interesting MB. Maybe the best compromise is limiting people during the sales. If Coach is trying to turn more people onto the brand, perhaps that is the best way to give everyone a chance at acquiring a deal.

Another thought, perhaps the FOS can only handle a certain amount of customers so in order to attract new customers to the brand, they limit the already loyal followers. Who knows. Just a theory.

If you love the brand, I think it is worth writing to customer service to express your thoughts. Power in numbers, better if you gals banded together.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I know, I remember a coach bag you have  (or had) in purple!
> It's is possible that blue could take it's place, blue is just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> *I hope you have fun.  Have you found anything?*



Hi MB!

I'm having fun but, Girl, it's so HOT here!   I haven't been to the outlet yet.  I'm hoping to go Friday.  I'll post if I get anything.

I'm hoping Dooney has their Red, White, and Blue Sale. It would be nice to add another blue piece, or maybe even a white piece to my collection!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I'm having fun but, Girl, it's so HOT here!   I haven't been to the outlet yet.  I'm hoping to go Friday.  I'll post if I get anything.
> 
> I'm hoping Dooney has their Red, White, and Blue Sale. It would be nice to add another blue piece, or maybe even a white piece to my collection!




Hey GF!
I can imagine that! It's even hot in here!


I'm waiting for the same sale 
I was hoping on going Friday too but DH got the day off and I didn't 
What's up with that! So even if I take some hours off, I'll have to explain the disappearance...need to think


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with Bronze Rhyder today. 
View attachment 3050773

View attachment 3050774


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Interesting MB. Maybe the best compromise is limiting people during the sales. If Coach is trying to turn more people onto the brand, perhaps that is the best way to give everyone a chance at acquiring a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Another thought, perhaps the FOS can only handle a certain amount of customers so in order to attract new customers to the brand, they limit the already loyal followers. Who knows. Just a theory.
> 
> 
> 
> If you love the brand, I think it is worth writing to customer service to express your thoughts. Power in numbers, better if you gals banded together.




Several people who got locked out contacted Coach customer service at that time. Most, if not all, got the same standard response about letting more people have access. Some people even got the response that coach thought that they were resellers.

So basically contacting Coach didn't do any good. And this was a couple of years ago.

There were a couple of threads on the coach forum about this subject. It was discussed extensively at the time.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dillards clearance strikes again! Just scored this lovely lady for half off.

Large Greenwich in Watermelon 
View attachment 3050919

View attachment 3050920


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  very pretty handbag.  Can you describe watermelon color to me and how it differs from Coach chili color?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  very pretty handbag.  Can you describe watermelon color to me and how it differs from Coach chili color?




Hmmmmm, to me the MK watermelon color is a soft peachy pink color.  i'm not sure what the coach chili color is though?


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance strikes again! Just scored this lovely lady for half off.
> 
> Large Greenwich in Watermelon
> View attachment 3050919
> 
> View attachment 3050920


 
So pretty! Congrats GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> So pretty! Congrats GF!




Thanks GF!  I'm a happy girl. Got something MK in Chili and now Watermelon.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I'd like a real dragon!
> Have not found one (on sale)!




It won't be long...I bet you'll find one! Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo, okay I secretly think planes are cool too. Not crazy about riding on them, but I do find them interesting. And fighter jets too? How neat. Maybe I should kidnap the boy, fly over TBs house, visit the python and TB too, then head out to WA. I think I need a private jet.







YankeeDooney said:


> Holy snakeskin Batman! No offense to TB and her son, but I would much rather see it as a bag, than hissing in my face. Eew. And then it needs to be fed. Eew again.




Come on over! Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A quick visit to Dillards just paid off. Large Chili Riley for half off ($184). Yes please!
> View attachment 3049778




That chili is such a gorgeous color! I love it. [emoji7]



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3049787
> 
> Mk saffiano Ava satchel in dark dune !




Look at that little cutie. So cute and sophisticated all at the same time. I love how you've dressed her up. [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Come on over! Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Bronze Rhyder today.
> View attachment 3050773
> 
> View attachment 3050774




Ooh la la! Love this color...it just glistens!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance strikes again! Just scored this lovely lady for half off.
> 
> Large Greenwich in Watermelon
> View attachment 3050919
> 
> View attachment 3050920




You are on a roll! Beautiful color and my favorite fruit! Now I want one..the bag and the fruit! [emoji6]


----------



## Twoboyz

Miss GILI Roma 3 has arrived. I love this bag! The only thing that is bothering me is this chemically smell. It's pretty strong. If this is leather, why doesn't it smell like gorgeous Leather? Is it because they treat it with something? Does anyone know this mystery that a lot of people seem to complain about with GILI? 

This picture isn't doing the color much justice. It's such a bright beautiful blue....probably like Dooney's ocean flo.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Miss GILI Roma 3 has arrived. I love this bag! The only thing that is bothering me is this chemically smell. It's pretty strong. If this is leather, why doesn't it smell like gorgeous Leather? Is it because they treat it with something? Does anyone know this mystery that a lot of people seem to complain about with GILI?
> 
> This picture isn't doing the color much justice. It's such a bright beautiful blue....probably like Dooney's ocean flo.
> 
> View attachment 3051313


Look at that color blue and the tassel...love! What a beauty TB.

Not being familiar with the brand, I would do a color transfer test to make sure the color would not rub off on clothing. Perhaps rub a white TShirt or clean rag on the bottom to see if any saturated color comes off.

For the smell, how about putting the bag in the box it came in and also putting a box of Baking Soda in with it to absorb the odor. Seal the box and let it sit for a few days. Worth a shot.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Look at that color blue and the tassel...love! What a beauty TB.
> 
> Not being familiar with the brand, I would do a color transfer test to make sure the color would not rub off on clothing. Perhaps rub a white TShirt or clean rag on the bottom to see if any saturated color comes off.
> 
> For the smell, how about putting the bag in the box it came in and also putting a box of Baking Soda in with it to absorb the odor. Seal the box and let it sit for a few days. Worth a shot.




Thanks for the suggestion YD. I will try that, the color test and the baking soda. I didn't even think about the bag transferring color. We are always so focused on color transferring to our bags! Thanks. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Miss GILI Roma 3 has arrived. I love this bag! The only thing that is bothering me is this chemically smell. It's pretty strong. If this is leather, why doesn't it smell like gorgeous Leather? Is it because they treat it with something? Does anyone know this mystery that a lot of people seem to complain about with GILI?
> 
> This picture isn't doing the color much justice. It's such a bright beautiful blue....probably like Dooney's ocean flo.
> 
> View attachment 3051357




What a gorgeous color!  Could the chemical smell be due to the dye?


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance strikes again! Just scored this lovely lady for half off.
> 
> Large Greenwich in Watermelon
> View attachment 3050919
> 
> View attachment 3050920



beautiful bags. I especially love the peachy / pinky color


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a gorgeous color!  Could the chemical smell be due to the dye?




Thanks NAC! It could be I suppose. Maybe they don't use vegetable dye like Dooney does. I don't think I have ever smelled this type of chemical smell on Dooney, MK, or Coach. It's just a little strange. I do love it though. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> *That chili is such a gorgeous color! I love it.* [emoji7]
> Look at that little cutie. So cute and sophisticated all at the same time. I love how you've dressed her up. [emoji7]


Thanks!  I was torn between the chili and watermelon on this bag - both were on clearance.  But chili won.  But I couldn't get watermelon out of my head, which led to my next purchase, lol. 



Twoboyz said:


> Ooh la la! Love this color...it just glistens!


Thanks!  I do love how Coach does the metallics on some bags.  And I love how the details and gunmetal hardware give the bag a bit of an edge. 



Twoboyz said:


> You are on a roll! Beautiful color and my favorite fruit! Now I want one..the bag and the fruit! [emoji6]


Thanks!  I didn't get to do any bag shopping while on our trip, so I guess I'm making up for lost time, lol.  That's my theory anyway.  



immigratty said:


> beautiful bags. I especially love the peachy / pinky color


Thanks!  Me too!  I think watermelon on this bag is especially pretty.  And that this will be a fun bag to carry. 



Twoboyz said:


> Thanks NAC! It could be I suppose. Maybe they don't use vegetable dye like Dooney does. I don't think I have ever smelled this type of chemical smell on Dooney, MK, or Coach. It's just a little strange. I do love it though. [emoji4]


Good point.  I've had the chemical smell on one Coach bag.  The Gunmetal Saffiano tote.  It went away not long after I got her, but there was definitely a bit of a chemical smell.  Interesting how some bags have that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First outing today for Chili Riley.  
View attachment 3052118


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Miss GILI Roma 3 has arrived. I love this bag! The only thing that is bothering me is this chemically smell. It's pretty strong. If this is leather, why doesn't it smell like gorgeous Leather? Is it because they treat it with something? Does anyone know this mystery that a lot of people seem to complain about with GILI?
> 
> This picture isn't doing the color much justice. It's such a bright beautiful blue....probably like Dooney's ocean flo.
> 
> View attachment 3051357



Hi TB!

I can't believe that you got a stinky one also! How disappointing.  She's a beauty. I hope you're able to get the smell out.

Good luck!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for Chili Riley.
> View attachment 3052118



 Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> I can imagine that! It's even hot in here!
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the same sale
> I was hoping on going Friday too but DH got the day off and I didn't
> What's up with that! *So even if I take some hours off, I'll have to explain the disappearance...need to think *



  I'm not worried, I know you'll come up with something good!   I want to sneak out tomorrow morning and leave the grandkids with DH.  We'll see if that happens.  I still haven't received an email about the Dooney 4th of July sale.  I thought I'd have it by now.  Kate Spade sent an email: 50% off the entire store, with an additional 20% off on handbags thru Sunday.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for Chili Riley.
> View attachment 3052118




Oooh she's so pretty! She looks good next to my blue GILI bag! Very patriotic the two of them. [emoji3]


----------



## aprimo

This baby finally arrived yesterday, from the Kate Spade online sale. The Cobble Hill Luxe Ella was originally $468, on sale for $210, plus the current 25% off coupon, so I got it home for $157.50 plus tax. I need another brown bag like a hole in my head. But it's so gorgeous! The leather is so soft! I hope it slouches nicely when I load it up, so that the strap drop will increase--I'm sure it will.

BTW, it's still on sale today! 

https://flic.kr/p/vuFbbi

https://flic.kr/p/vv2MGK

https://flic.kr/p/vsnp65

I'm not sure why I can't post images hosted on Flickr as images rather than links. No idea what I'm doing wrong. Sorry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

aprimo said:


> This baby finally arrived yesterday, from the Kate Spade online sale. The Cobble Hill Luxe Ella was originally $468, on sale for $210, plus the current 25% off coupon, so I got it home for $157.50 plus tax. I need another brown bag like a hole in my head. But it's so gorgeous! The leather is so soft! I hope it slouches nicely when I load it up, so that the strap drop will increase--I'm sure it will.
> 
> BTW, it's still on sale today!
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/vuFbbi
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/vv2MGK
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/vsnp65
> 
> I'm not sure why I can't post images hosted on Flickr as images rather than links. No idea what I'm doing wrong. Sorry.




She's pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Miss GILI Roma 3 has arrived. I love this bag! The only thing that is bothering me is this chemically smell. It's pretty strong. If this is leather, why doesn't it smell like gorgeous Leather? Is it because they treat it with something? Does anyone know this mystery that a lot of people seem to complain about with GILI?
> 
> This picture isn't doing the color much justice. It's such a bright beautiful blue....probably like Dooney's ocean flo.
> 
> View attachment 3051357


 
OMG, she is gorgeous 
The color is screaming my name!


I hope the smell goes away! If not, send her back and ask for a replacement, hopefully you will get one with just the gorgeousness and not the smell!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First outing today for Chili Riley.
> View attachment 3052118




Gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> This baby finally arrived yesterday, from the Kate Spade online sale. The Cobble Hill Luxe Ella was originally $468, on sale for $210, plus the current 25% off coupon, so I got it home for $157.50 plus tax. I need another brown bag like a hole in my head. But it's so gorgeous! The leather is so soft! I hope it slouches nicely when I load it up, so that the strap drop will increase--I'm sure it will.
> 
> BTW, it's still on sale today!
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/vuFbbi
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/vv2MGK
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/vsnp65
> 
> I'm not sure why I can't post images hosted on Flickr as images rather than links. No idea what I'm doing wrong. Sorry.




Gorgeous color! I bet she will slouch beautifully! Congrats on that great deal!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> OMG, she is gorgeous
> The color is screaming my name!
> 
> 
> I hope the smell goes away! If not, send her back and ask for a replacement, hopefully you will get one with just the gorgeousness and not the smell!




Thanks MaryBel! Yes, I just heard her scream! Lol! The color is even better in person. First day out and already two compliments. [emoji4][emoji106]  

I'm kind of afraid they all have this smell. People were talking about it in the reviews on QVC, but it's mostly the croco one. I think I'm going to just hope it dissipates over time. Thanks for the suggestion. [emoji4]


----------



## CatePNW

Hi everyone!  Thought I'd post the bag I'm using this week.  I got her last summer and the fob is from my Vegas trip last month.  I haven't posted much lately, as I don't have anything new to show.  I do still come here daily for the bag porn though....LOL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone!  Thought I'd post the bag I'm using this week.  I got her last summer and the fob is from my Vegas trip last month.  I haven't posted much lately, as I don't have anything new to show. * I do still come here daily for the bag porn though....LOL!
> *
> View attachment 3052419



  So do I!

Hi Cate!

Your bag and charm are so pretty in the sun! The Vegas outlet is being mentioned a lot.  I'm in Vegas visiting and I'm hoping to get to the outlet tomorrow, or this weekend if not.

Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## MaryBel

aprimo said:


> This baby finally arrived yesterday, from the Kate Spade online sale. The Cobble Hill Luxe Ella was originally $468, on sale for $210, plus the current 25% off coupon, so I got it home for $157.50 plus tax. I need another brown bag like a hole in my head. But it's so gorgeous! The leather is so soft! I hope it slouches nicely when I load it up, so that the strap drop will increase--I'm sure it will.
> 
> BTW, it's still on sale today!
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/vuFbbi
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/vv2MGK
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/vsnp65
> 
> I'm not sure why I can't post images hosted on Flickr as images rather than links. No idea what I'm doing wrong. Sorry.




She's so pretty and classic in that color! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Here is my haul from Dillard's sale

MK Large Riley in Pale Blue and Chili
Coach tatum tote in black and Prince Street satchel in perforated leather in chalk/denim.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Here is my haul from Dillard's sale
> 
> MK Large Riley in Pale Blue and Chili
> Coach tatum tote in black and Prince Street satchel in perforated leather in chalk/denim.



 Four beautiful bags MB!  Riley was my lastest obsession.  Not sure if she's fully out of my system.  But I'm really lovin' your Coach tatum!

Congrats!

P.S. I just got the email from Dooney 25% off  Red White and blue until July 9th. So if I don't make it there this weekend I still have time. (If anything red, white or blue is left!  )


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> So do I!
> 
> Hi Cate!
> 
> Your bag and charm are so pretty in the sun! The Vegas outlet is being mentioned a lot.  I'm in Vegas visiting and I'm hoping to get to the outlet tomorrow, or this weekend if not.
> 
> Enjoy your beauty!



I hated that outlet in Vegas!  I don't tolerate heat too well and just being in Vegas is exhausting.  Well it is if you are a tourist, it's like a half mile walk just to get out of your hotel and then more walking.  I didn't realize that outlet was outdoors, so I was miserable by the time we got to the stores from the parking garage.  The Dooney people were fairly friendly, though they didn't speak to me until I approached them.  I did ask them about posting on Instagram like someone here asked me to do, don't think I reported back on that one.  They seemed open to it, but also said they are not allowed to show anything that is from a current retail line.  I don't have a link to their Instagram page, so I don't know if they are posting or not.  

I did enjoy window shopping at Crystals though!  The only store I went into was Fendi to show DH a monster charm....LOL!  

Enjoy your trip, I think you are with family, right?  A LONG time ago I had a friend who lived in Vegas and I lived in SoCal.  This was in the early 80's.  We would drive there for weekends and stay with her and never even see the strip except as we passed by on the freeway.  Now I don't know anyone there and am strictly a tourist.  My best friend is the Willy Wonka slot machine, so fun!


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Here is my haul from Dillard's sale
> 
> MK Large Riley in Pale Blue and Chili
> Coach tatum tote in black and Prince Street satchel in perforated leather in chalk/denim.



Nice bags!  I love touching that soft leather on the Riley.  And do you like your little bandaid bag?  LOL, just kidding!  I never associated perforations in leather with a bandaid until I saw it mentioned here.  I like it on some bags and not so much on others.  Yours is cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Here is my haul from Dillard's sale
> 
> MK Large Riley in Pale Blue and Chili
> Coach tatum tote in black and Prince Street satchel in perforated leather in chalk/denim.




What an awesome e haul!  Congrats!  Double twins on Riley!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> I hated that outlet in Vegas! * I don't tolerate heat too well and just being in Vegas is exhausting.  *Well it is if you are a tourist, it's like a half mile walk just to get out of your hotel and then more walking.  I didn't realize that outlet was outdoors, so I was miserable by the time we got to the stores from the parking garage.  The Dooney people were fairly friendly, though they didn't speak to me until I approached them.  I did ask them about posting on Instagram like someone here asked me to do, don't think I reported back on that one.  They seemed open to it, but also said they are not allowed to show anything that is from a current retail line.  I don't have a link to their Instagram page, so I don't know if they are posting or not.
> 
> I did enjoy window shopping at Crystals though!  The only store I went into was Fendi to show DH a monster charm....LOL!
> 
> Enjoy your trip, I think you are with family, right?  A LONG time ago I had a friend who lived in Vegas and I lived in SoCal.  This was in the early 80's.  We would drive there for weekends and stay with her and never even see the strip except as we passed by on the freeway.  Now I don't know anyone there and am strictly a tourist.  My best friend is the Willy Wonka slot machine, so fun!



That's exactly what I'm going through now!  It's been around 111 every day except today and the heat is draining me.  I was at the Vegas outlet in March, 2013 and it was a nice day for walking outdoors. The Dooney SA's greeted me when I walked in, and asked if I had any questions after I walked around the store.  I didn't see anything I wanted so that was the extent of my interaction with them.  At Starbucks the bag my Ted Baker wallet was in fell over and knocked my Grande cappuccino over, right off the long table by the door! The place was packed and everyone entering and leaving Starbucks had to try to step over my coffee spill.  It was so embarrassing because they were so busy and someone had to stop helping the line and come clean it up.  They made me another cappuccino and I held it like it was nitroglycerin until I got out of there.  

Yes, this is a family visit.  We're here until the end of July or the first week of August, we haven't set a return date yet.  Can you believe the only time we were on the strip so far this trip was to go to White Castle?   When you've grown up with them like I did in Illinois, you really miss them.  We can't get them in CA, so we were very happy to see them here. The next time we go on the strip is to get Garrett's Popcorn!  Another treat I miss living in CA.  

Thanks Cate!  So far I'm enjoying our trip (Despite the heat!)  I have to look for the Willy Wonka slot machine and tell him you said Hi!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  very nice haul.  You can send any of them to me.  I am now officially obsessed with Riley.


*NAC*:  it's all your fault.  I must have the Riley in chili.


I just got the large Riley in the pale blue and it's beautiful.  I also got the small Riley in the snake print... that bag is small.   I have to see if my stuff fits before I decide if I'm keeping it.  Leather on the snake is different than the pebbled versions.


----------



## aprimo

RuedeNesle said:


> Four beautiful bags MB!  Riley was my lastest obsession.  Not sure if she's fully out of my system.  But I'm really lovin' your Coach tatum!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> *P.S. I just got the email from Dooney 25% off  Red White and blue until July 9th.* So if I don't make it there this weekend I still have time. (If anything red, white or blue is left!  )



I didn't get mine yet! Is there a code? Because I really need to spend more money on handbags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aprimo said:


> I didn't get mine yet! Is there a code? Because I really need to spend more money on handbags.



Hi Aprimo!

I hope all is well with you!

There's no code.  It's for the outlet only.


----------



## aprimo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Aprimo!
> 
> I hope all is well with you!
> 
> There's no code.  It's for the outlet only.



Shoot! Not driving to San Marcos this weekend. Oh well. Thanks for the info, anyway. Hope some of you can take advantage.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aprimo said:


> Shoot! Not driving to San Marcos this weekend. Oh well. Thanks for the info, anyway. Hope some of you can take advantage.



You're welcome A!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Four beautiful bags MB!  Riley was my lastest obsession.  Not sure if she's fully out of my system.  But I'm really lovin' your Coach tatum!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> P.S. I just got the email from Dooney 25% off  Red White and blue until July 9th. So if I don't make it there this weekend I still have time. (If anything red, white or blue is left!  )


 
Thanks GF!
I think you will love a Riley! and the tatum tote too! I love the tote so much. The details are amazing.


Yay, extra 25% off. I still need to figure out a way to escape to the outlet tomorrow!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Nice bags!  I love touching that soft leather on the Riley.  And do you like your little bandaid bag?  LOL, just kidding!  I never associated perforations in leather with a bandaid until I saw it mentioned here.  I like it on some bags and not so much on others.  Yours is cute!




Thanks Cate!
LOL, the bandaid bag! although this is not the original bandaid bag, is the legacy ones in bisque with hibiscus under the performations (I have a Romy in that color). I love this one because the lining is blue, so that's what peaks from the little holes.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What an awesome e haul!  Congrats!  Double twins on Riley!


 
Thanks GF!
Yep, double twins!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  very nice haul.  You can send any of them to me.  I am now officially obsessed with Riley.
> 
> 
> I just got the large Riley in the pale blue and it's beautiful.  I also got the small Riley in the snake print... that bag is small.   I have to see if my stuff fits before I decide if I'm keeping it.  Leather on the snake is different than the pebbled versions.




Thanks LJ!
Congrats on finally getting your bags! Isn't the pale blue the cutest thing? 
You definitely need the chili!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I just ordered the large Riley in Chili from Macy's.   It was the best price I could find online.  I also got a little credit ($14) on the light blue,  since the price went down.  I have to stop.   I also ordered 5 bags from Dooney earlier today.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I just ordered the large Riley in Chili from Macy's.   It was the best price I could find online.  I also got a little credit ($14) on the light blue,  since the price went down.  I have to stop.   I also ordered 5 bags from Dooney earlier today.


 
Yay, congrats on your chili!
So now, which Dooneys did you get?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I ordered the Dooney saffiano zip zip in turquoise and wine,  the pebbled zip zip in cobalt,  the Samba satchel in denim, and the Florentine twisted strap hobo in white.  Are you sensing a blue theme here?   The extra 25% didn't apply to all because the Samba was clearance and the saffiano was special priced.   I don't understand all the arithmetic,  but all the prices were great.
BTW:  turquoise and wine are part of red, white, and blue.  Of course white, denim, and cobalt are also.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I ordered the Dooney saffiano zip zip in turquoise and wine,  the pebbled zip zip in cobalt,  the Samba satchel in denim, and the Florentine twisted strap hobo in white.  Are you sensing a blue theme here?   The extra 25% didn't apply to all because the Samba was clearance and the saffiano was special priced.   I don't understand all the arithmetic,  but all the prices were great.
> BTW:  turquoise and wine are part of red, white, and blue.  Of course white, denim, and cobalt are also.




Love your choices. Too bad they didn't gave you the extra 25% but at least they were still good prices. Congrats!


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> That's exactly what I'm going through now!  It's been around 111 every day except today and the heat is draining me.  I was at the Vegas outlet in March, 2013 and it was a nice day for walking outdoors. The Dooney SA's greeted me when I walked in, and asked if I had any questions after I walked around the store.  I didn't see anything I wanted so that was the extent of my interaction with them.  At Starbucks the bag my Ted Baker wallet was in fell over and knocked my Grande cappuccino over, right off the long table by the door! The place was packed and everyone entering and leaving Starbucks had to try to step over my coffee spill.  It was so embarrassing because they were so busy and someone had to stop helping the line and come clean it up.  They made me another cappuccino and I held it like it was nitroglycerin until I got out of there.
> 
> Yes, this is a family visit.  We're here until the end of July or the first week of August, we haven't set a return date yet.  Can you believe the only time we were on the strip so far this trip was to go to White Castle?   When you've grown up with them like I did in Illinois, you really miss them.  We can't get them in CA, so we were very happy to see them here. The next time we go on the strip is to get Garrett's Popcorn!  Another treat I miss living in CA.
> 
> Thanks Cate!  So far I'm enjoying our trip (Despite the heat!)  I have to look for the Willy Wonka slot machine and tell him you said Hi!



So funny about White Castle!  That's how In-N-Out is for us!  Growing up in SoCal I took them for granted.  Now being in Washington for 23 years, the only time I get a Double Double is when on a vacation!  

I have never had White Castle, but that place on the strip was packed every time I saw it.  I don't know about Garrett's Popcorn, will have to Google it.  I did enjoy a Nutella Espresso from Samba Latte and then I had a Bananas Foster ice cream cone from the creamery next door.  I love food.....LOL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> So funny about White Castle!  That's how In-N-Out is for us!  Growing up in SoCal I took them for granted.  Now being in Washington for 23 years, the only time I get a Double Double is when on a vacation!
> 
> I have never had White Castle, but that place on the strip was packed every time I saw it.  I don't know about Garrett's Popcorn, will have to Google it.  I did enjoy a Nutella Espresso from Samba Latte and then I had a Bananas Foster ice cream cone from the creamery next door.  I love food.....LOL!



OMG! In & Out is my new drug!  I've offered to run to Walmart for my daughter just so I could stop at In & Out in the Walmart parking lot first.  I love how they ask if you're eating it in the car and they give you a box if you are. I get a box every time because I'm not taking any home to share! 

I'll have to try a Nutella Espresso while I'm here.  And I'll go to the creamy next door for the "grandkids".


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> OMG! In & Out is my new drug!  I've offered to run to Walmart for my daughter just so I could stop at In & Out in the Walmart parking lot first.  I love how they ask if you're eating it in the car and they give you a box if you are. I get a box every time because I'm not taking any home to share!
> 
> I'll have to try a Nutella Espresso while I'm here.  And I'll go to the creamy next door for the "grandkids".


 
GFs, stop talking about In and Out. I love them and really miss them! When we lived in SF, my friends from work and I would go for lunch there and then stop at the Krispe Kreme next door. Yumm! As you can see, my friends and I enjoy food, maybe way too much! Why can't all this stuff be yummy and also healthy and 0 calorie?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> GFs, stop talking about In and Out. I love them and really miss them! When we lived in SF, my friends from work and I would go for lunch *there and then stop at the Krispe Kreme next door. Yumm!* As you can see, my friends and I enjoy food, maybe way too much! Why can't all this stuff be yummy and also healthy and 0 calorie?



That sounds like the perfect lunch to me!   Now I want In & Out and Krispy Kreme! 

We are just about to head out to the park, then Walmart.  Maybe we'll pass an In & Out along the way.


----------



## all2joy

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Aprimo!
> 
> I hope all is well with you!
> 
> There's no code.  It's for the outlet only.



The Retail Stores have 50% off Spring colors Tangerine and Coral in the Alto Collection! 
This is not for D& B only or the 800#


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with an oldie but goodie for today. Cognac Juliette. 
View attachment 3053146

View attachment 3053148


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with an oldie but goodie for today. Cognac Juliette.
> View attachment 3053146
> 
> View attachment 3053148


That is a great bag.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with an oldie but goodie for today. Cognac Juliette.
> View attachment 3053146
> 
> View attachment 3053148



I was obsessed with this exact bag last May after seeing it at an outlet and passing on it, after I got home I really regretted it.  Then the following weekend we drove to that outlet again because my Phoebe zipper pull broke off and I had to return that bag.  I hoped that Juliette would still be there, but she wasn't!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone!  Thought I'd post the bag I'm using this week.  I got her last summer and the fob is from my Vegas trip last month.  I haven't posted much lately, as I don't have anything new to show.  I do still come here daily for the bag porn though....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3052419




That's really cute. I love the colorful
Charm. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here is my haul from Dillard's sale
> 
> MK Large Riley in Pale Blue and Chili
> Coach tatum tote in black and Prince Street satchel in perforated leather in chalk/denim.




Nice haul MaryBel! The Riley sisters are so pretty. There seems to be some Riley love going around. All of them together are very patriotic. Very appropriate!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with an oldie but goodie for today. Cognac Juliette.
> View attachment 3053146
> 
> View attachment 3053148




Such a pretty rich brown. She looks great on you. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I just ordered the large Riley in Chili from Macy's.   It was the best price I could find online.  I also got a little credit ($14) on the light blue,  since the price went down.  I have to stop.   I also ordered 5 bags from Dooney earlier today.




Wow LJ! You are a hard core shopper! [emoji4] I'm jelly here. It's taking all my willpower to not go to the outlet this weekend. I don't want to miss out on the sale, but I have no business buying anything. (Sigh)


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Nice haul MaryBel! The Riley sisters are so pretty. There seems to be some Riley love going around. All of them together are very patriotic. Very appropriate!


 
Thanks GF!
I think MK has a winner in this one. I hope they make it in more colors! Would love it in bright blue!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My light blue Riley (large) is a keeper,  but I'm returning the small Riley snake pattern.  Size is just too small and I don't love the leather or the pattern.  I'm replacing it with the Chili Riley in large.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB*:  I am doing my part for the economy.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it. 

  If I actually went to the outlets I'd probably by more... just to justify the effort and trip.   And even after all I bought I was thinking last night.... I didn't ask about any red bags.   What did I miss?


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> My light blue Riley (large) is a keeper,  but I'm returning the small Riley snake pattern.  Size is just too small and I don't love the leather or the pattern.  I'm replacing it with the Chili Riley in large.



Hi LJ!

I'm happy the blue Riley is a keeper, and even happier you like Riley enough to replace the small snake with a large Chili!

Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with an oldie but goodie for today. Cognac Juliette.
> View attachment 3053146
> 
> View attachment 3053148



I love Juliette!  And the charm is so cute on her!


----------



## JPsmom923

This Rebecca Minkoff hobo is one of my faves!  I wear it when I want to feel a little more like a bad-*** (because having a 4 year old strips me of that )


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*JP:*  sharp looking hobo.  The studs make it edgy.


----------



## JPsmom923

lavenderjunkie said:


> *JP:*  sharp looking hobo.  The studs make it edgy.




Thanks!


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I just ordered the large Riley in Chili from Macy's.   It was the best price I could find online.  I also got a little credit ($14) on the light blue,  since the price went down.  I have to stop.   I also ordered 5 bags from Dooney earlier today.


I have to laugh at your shopping spree. I bought the same amount of bags, (wait even more,ouchies) since I have been off work. I hate to convert to another brand besides Dooney since there are different styles to choose from. That could be very dangerous. Nice choice in the Riley, very pretty.


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I ordered the Dooney saffiano zip zip in turquoise and wine,  the pebbled zip zip in cobalt,  the Samba satchel in denim, and the Florentine twisted strap hobo in white.  Are you sensing a blue theme here?   The extra 25% didn't apply to all because the Samba was clearance and the saffiano was special priced.   I don't understand all the arithmetic,  but all the prices were great.
> BTW:  turquoise and wine are part of red, white, and blue.  Of course white, denim, and cobalt are also.


Nice with the red, white, and blue. Are you going to carry them all at once? _*evil grin*_


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> That's really cute. I love the colorful
> Charm. [emoji4]


Yinz are corrupting me!! (Notice my Pittsburgh slang with the yinz) Where does one buy these purse charms? I have seen a bunch on Amazon but is there a brick and mortar store that carries them? I probably have seen them before but passed right by them since I wasn't in the market for them.


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> Miss GILI Roma 3 has arrived. I love this bag! The only thing that is bothering me is this chemically smell. It's pretty strong. If this is leather, why doesn't it smell like gorgeous Leather? Is it because they treat it with something? Does anyone know this mystery that a lot of people seem to complain about with GILI?
> 
> This picture isn't doing the color much justice. It's such a bright beautiful blue....probably like Dooney's ocean flo.
> 
> View attachment 3051357


Very pretty. I was nosing on Q for the other Romas. Holy handbag Batman, the original Roma is one monster of a bag.!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

RozEnix said:


> Yinz are corrupting me!! (Notice my Pittsburgh slang with the yinz) Where does one buy these purse charms? I have seen a bunch on Amazon but is there a brick and mortar store that carries them? I probably have seen them before but passed right by them since I wasn't in the market for them.


I've bought a few off of Etsy.
Lisa at MilestonesShop makes lovely customized charms.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> *I think MK has a winner in this one.* I hope they make it in more colors! Would love it in bright blue!


 
I agree!  I want this bag in as many colors as I can find.  On sale or clearance, though, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3053691
> 
> This Rebecca Minkoff hobo is one of my faves!  I wear it when I want to feel a little more like a bad-*** (because having a 4 year old strips me of that )


 
What a cool bag!! Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> That is a great bag.


Thanks!  I miss the older Coach bag styles in the Legacy and Madison lines.  I much prefer those to the current styles. 



CatePNW said:


> I was obsessed with this exact bag last May after seeing it at an outlet and passing on it, after I got home I really regretted it.  Then the following weekend we drove to that outlet again because my Phoebe zipper pull broke off and I had to return that bag.  I hoped that Juliette would still be there, but she wasn't!


 
Oh dear.  I've had the same thing happen to me, too.  I got lucky and found this bag at the outlet last summer.  I was so surprised to see it there.  Since then finding deletes at the outlet has been hard to do. 



Twoboyz said:


> Such a pretty rich brown. She looks great on you. Enjoy [emoji4]


Thanks, TB!! I don't have many Coach bags left (re-homed most of them), but I do have some of the older styles that I've found and will always keep.  This is one of them.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3053691
> 
> This Rebecca Minkoff hobo is one of my faves! * I wear it when I want to feel a little more like a bad-*** (because having a 4 year old strips me of that )*



Hi JPM!
 I know how you feel! 

I really love this bag!


----------



## JPsmom923

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi JPM!
> 
> I know how you feel!
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this bag!




Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3053691
> 
> This Rebecca Minkoff hobo is one of my faves!  I wear it when I want to feel a little more like a bad-*** (because having a 4 year old strips me of that )




OMG, this bag is Gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I agree! * I want this bag in as many colors as I can find.  On sale or clearance, though*, lol.


 
Me too GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Saw these at my local TJMaxx.  The blue caught my eye. They were behind the counter, so I assumed they  were on hold. I inquired and the SA let me look at them. Then I saw the  price....no wonder they were behind the counter. The retail for  Dressage Collection Mini Trotter $1295 and Trotter Tote $1595 in Sky  Blue, at TJX for $479 and up. Beautiful bags, surprised to see them at  TJX. Very intriguing....and intriguing price point.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Saw these at my local TJMaxx.  The blue caught my eye. They were behind the counter, so I assumed they  were on hold. I inquired and the SA let me look at them. Then I saw the  price....no wonder they were behind the counter. The retail for  Dressage Collection Mini Trotter $1295 and Trotter Tote $1595 in Sky  Blue, at TJX for $479 and up. Beautiful bags, surprised to see them at  TJX. Very intriguing....and intriguing price point.



Pretty and pricey


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Roz*:  I'm lucky if I can lift one leather handbag at a time.   All at once.... no way.


----------



## seton

testing out my orla kiely. not that impressed. will probably be my only ok.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Saw these at my local TJMaxx.  The blue caught my eye. They were behind the counter, so I assumed they  were on hold. I inquired and the SA let me look at them. Then I saw the  price....no wonder they were behind the counter. The retail for  Dressage Collection Mini Trotter $1295 and Trotter Tote $1595 in Sky  Blue, at TJX for $479 and up. Beautiful bags, surprised to see them at  TJX. Very intriguing....and intriguing price point.


 
The blue is pretty on these, but that price is way out of my comfort range. 



seton said:


> testing out my orla kiely. not that impressed. will probably be my only ok.


Very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Running errands today with navy signature tote.
View attachment 3055165


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just scored this beauty at Dillards for 50% off. I am one happy girl!

Large Selma in Heritage Blue. 
View attachment 3055216


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out for lunch today. I took my Coach Butterfly bag.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> We went out for lunch today. I took my Coach Butterfly bag.


That is so cute


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> We went out for lunch today. I took my Coach Butterfly bag.




Such a fun bag. I love it!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Twoboyz said:


> Miss GILI Roma 3 has arrived. I love this bag! The only thing that is bothering me is this chemically smell. It's pretty strong. If this is leather, why doesn't it smell like gorgeous Leather? Is it because they treat it with something? Does anyone know this mystery that a lot of people seem to complain about with GILI?
> 
> This picture isn't doing the color much justice. It's such a bright beautiful blue....probably like Dooney's ocean flo.
> 
> View attachment 3051357


She's gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

seton said:


> testing out my orla kiely. not that impressed. will probably be my only ok.


It's pretty looking seton. And what lovely cosmetic bags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this beauty at Dillards for 50% off. I am one happy girl!
> 
> Large Selma in Heritage Blue.
> View attachment 3055216


Your scores are off the charts NAC. You and MB. You ladies find the best deals.


----------



## Twoboyz

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3053691
> 
> This Rebecca Minkoff hobo is one of my faves!  I wear it when I want to feel a little more like a bad-*** (because having a 4 year old strips me of that )




Haha! I love the bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Yinz are corrupting me!! (Notice my Pittsburgh slang with the yinz) Where does one buy these purse charms? I have seen a bunch on Amazon but is there a brick and mortar store that carries them? I probably have seen them before but passed right by them since I wasn't in the market for them.




I don't see too many places where I love that carry charms. Places like Icing and Charming Charlie's carry some. I've seen them at the coach outlet as well. 



RozEnix said:


> Very pretty. I was nosing on Q for the other Romas. Holy handbag Batman, the original Roma is one monster of a bag.!!




Yup it's a big one! I've always liked the shape, but feared the size. When this little Roma 3 came along it looked perfect... And it turns out it is. I haven't moved out of it yet. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Saw these at my local TJMaxx.  The blue caught my eye. They were behind the counter, so I assumed they  were on hold. I inquired and the SA let me look at them. Then I saw the  price....no wonder they were behind the counter. The retail for  Dressage Collection Mini Trotter $1295 and Trotter Tote $1595 in Sky  Blue, at TJX for $479 and up. Beautiful bags, surprised to see them at  TJX. Very intriguing....and intriguing price point.




Wow! I've never heard of this brand. The leather looks so nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> testing out my orla kiely. not that impressed. will probably be my only ok.




It's really cute. It looks like it fits all of your cute accessories really nicely. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with navy signature tote.
> View attachment 3055165




I love that color combo. 




NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this beauty at Dillards for 50% off. I am one happy girl!
> 
> 
> Large Selma in Heritage Blue.
> View attachment 3055216




Beautiful bag! What a great deal too. Congrats! 



Trudysmom said:


> We went out for lunch today. I took my Coach Butterfly bag.




So cute!


----------



## immigratty

Black Gucci Lady Buckle top handle


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> testing out my orla kiely. not that impressed. will probably be my only ok.




Love how structured this bag is... You're bags are always so organized.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Biker chick getting the love today.
View attachment 3057049


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Biker chick getting the love today.
> View attachment 3057049



Ooooh NAC, love this!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Your scores are off the charts NAC. You and MB. You ladies find the best deals.


 Thanks YD!  Now I need to stay out of the stores and give my wallet a chance to rest, lol.  Time to shop my closet for awhile.  I sure hope I can stick to that, lol.




Twoboyz said:


> *I love that color combo.  *
> 
> *Beautiful bag! What a great deal too. Congrats! *
> 
> 
> So cute!


 
Thanks TB!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> Black Gucci Lady Buckle top handle


 
What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Ooooh NAC, love this!


 
Thanks!! If I remember correctly - this was my first MK bag, and it was 40% clearance from Belk.  After that I was hooked on Selma, lol.   I call Selma my saffiano Candace, lol.


----------



## JPsmom923

immigratty said:


> Black Gucci Lady Buckle top handle




That bag is gorgeous!!!! Love it!


----------



## JPsmom923

Love this bag!


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a gorgeous bag!





JPsmom923 said:


> That bag is gorgeous!!!! Love it!



thx so much



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Biker chick getting the love today.
> View attachment 3057049



lovely. the grommets really give it a hardcore appeal. too cute!


----------



## all2joy

She's Stunning!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> thx so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely. the grommets really give it a hardcore appeal. too cute!




Thanks!  I love that too. And why I call her biker chick, lol.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Biker chick getting the love today.
> View attachment 3057049


Lovely NAC. I am getting quite the MK and Coach education with your purchases.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

And today the love goes to Robin Duffle. 
View attachment 3058156


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Lovely NAC. I am getting quite the MK and Coach education with your purchases.




Thanks YD. I feel the same way every time I come to this forum. I am always learning something new about Dooney. And I love that.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> And today the love goes to Robin Duffle.
> View attachment 3058156



Love that one NAC


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> And today the love goes to Robin Duffle.
> View attachment 3058156


I love that color. I use my turquoise all the time. Your bag is lovely.


----------



## all2joy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> And today the love goes to Robin Duffle.
> View attachment 3058156



I love her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's contestant is the lovely and talented Olive Carlyle. 
View attachment 3059347


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Love that one NAC


 Thanks!  




Trudysmom said:


> I love that color. I use my turquoise all the time. Your bag is lovely.


Thanks!  I'm  not usually a duffle girl, but I love this color, so I had to give her a try.  Plus she was on clearance at Belk.  Win/Win.  LOL.



all2joy said:


> I love her!


Thanks!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Just thought I would share some Brahmin bags I came across in Macys. Surprised to see they have expanded their presence a bit more in some stores. I continue to be fascinated with these bags but have yet to pull the trigger. I need to see deeper discounts before I take one home.

They really are pretty but I still compare them to Dooney quality. It would be neat to see Dooney experiment more with mixing textures. I really find these appealing. Check out the contrasting blue seal trim on the handle of the blue and beige striped bag...I  like it. Tough to pick a favorite here.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Just thought I would share some Brahmin bags I came across in Macys. Surprised to see they have expanded their presence a bit more in some stores. I continue to be fascinated with these bags but have yet to pull the trigger. I need to see deeper discounts before I take one home.
> 
> They really are pretty but I still compare them to Dooney quality. It would be neat to see Dooney experiment more with mixing textures. I really find these appealing. Check out the contrasting blue seal trim on the handle of the blue and beige striped bag...I  like it. Tough to pick a favorite here.


 
I have a couple of Brahmin bags (Dillards clearance-of course) and I really like them.  The ones you have posted here are very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's contestant is the lovely and talented Olive Carlyle.
> View attachment 3059347



Ahhhh, "The One That Got Away" for me.      You know I loves me some Carlyle, NAC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Just thought I would share some Brahmin bags I came across in Macys. Surprised to see they have expanded their presence a bit more in some stores. I continue to be fascinated with these bags but have yet to pull the trigger. I need to see deeper discounts before I take one home.
> 
> They really are pretty but I still compare them to Dooney quality. It would be neat to see Dooney experiment more with mixing textures. I really find these appealing. Check out the contrasting blue seal trim on the handle of the blue and beige striped bag...I  like it. Tough to pick a favorite here.



Gorgeous.  No one does croco like Brahmin.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Just thought I would share some Brahmin bags I came across in Macys. Surprised to see they have expanded their presence a bit more in some stores. I continue to be fascinated with these bags but have yet to pull the trigger. I need to see deeper discounts before I take one home.
> 
> They really are pretty but I still compare them to Dooney quality. It would be neat to see Dooney experiment more with mixing textures. I really find these appealing. Check out the contrasting blue seal trim on the handle of the blue and beige striped bag...I  like it. Tough to pick a favorite here.


 
OMG, they are gorgeous! I hope they start carrying them at my nearby Macy's stores. They currently don't carry them.


I think Brahmins have pretty much the same quality as Dooneys. I love mine!


I love the blue/tan striped one! Will have to stalk that one!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Ahhhh, "The One That Got Away" for me.      You know I loves me some Carlyle, NAC.




Awww! Maybe one will turn up for you eventually. Keeping my fingers crossed for that. The one that got away for me is the red Carlyle.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> OMG, they are gorgeous! I hope they start carrying them at my nearby Macy's stores. They currently don't carry them.
> 
> 
> I think Brahmins have pretty much the same quality as Dooneys. I love mine!
> 
> 
> I love the blue/tan striped one! Will have to stalk that one!


They really are. Do I hear "outlet trip" ?
Someday I hope.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> They really are. Do I hear "outlet trip" ?
> Someday I hope.


 
Oh GF, that would be a dream! Or a tent sale, even better!


----------



## elbgrl

Bag of the day


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> View attachment 3060737


Well aren't you one lucky girl today?? Hope you day at the beach is fabulous GF!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Well aren't you one lucky girl today?? Hope you day at the beach is fabulous GF!



Thank you KC, its beautiful today!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> View attachment 3060737


 
Gorgeous colors on your bag!  Gorgeous view!  Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> View attachment 3060737


 
Love it and love the setting even more! So jealous!


----------



## elbgrl

Aw thanks ya'll.  That's my little "hippie" bag from Belize, I love her for the beach. I'm only about 15 minutes away from the beach, so its my therapy once a week.


----------



## jewelry27

I'm obsessed with Brahmin!


----------



## MrsKC

jewelry27 said:


> I'm obsessed with Brahmin!


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Live It Up

Enjoying top down weather in my convertible with my Michael Kors large grape Selma.


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Enjoying top down weather in my convertible with my Michael Kors large grape Selma.


Love that color.


----------



## MrsKC

Live It Up said:


> Enjoying top down weather in my convertible with my Michael Kors large grape Selma.


Fun day with a great passenger!!


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> Love that color.


Thanks. I think it's a great color, too.


----------



## jewelry27

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous bag!!


Thank you!  The picture was right side up when I was doing this on my phone, but now on the computer it is upside down.  Not sure why that happened.


----------



## Live It Up

MrsKC said:


> Fun day with a great passenger!!


Oh yeah! I can't carry much more than my handbag in my convertible. So I have to choose one that loves the sun, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Running errands with Chili Riley
View attachment 3061460


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Enjoying top down weather in my convertible with my Michael Kors large grape Selma.



Pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands with Chili Riley
> View attachment 3061460



Lookin' good, NAC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Got my loot from the Coach SAS...

Tatum tote and Stud Edge soft wallet, plus feather keyfob.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands with Chili Riley
> View attachment 3061460


Love that one NAC, The leather looks great!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my loot from the Coach SAS...
> 
> Tatum tote and Stud Edge soft wallet, plus feather keyfob.


Sarah so pretty!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Wore a Willis today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my loot from the Coach SAS...
> 
> Tatum tote and Stud Edge soft wallet, plus feather keyfob.


Very nice Mia. I especially love that key fob.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands with Chili Riley
> View attachment 3061460


Such a great color NAC!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Wore a Willis today.


Another pretty color TM. You really could put together a nice look book with all of your coordinating ensembles.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Another pretty color TM. You really could put together a nice look book with all of your coordinating ensembles.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Another pretty color TM. You really could put together a nice look book with all of your coordinating ensembles.



So pretty! !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  I'm waiting for my Chili Riley to arrive next week.  Can you describe the color... it looks like a red with pink undertones in you picture.  From the name,  I imagined something different,  but all the pictures I've seen are a pink based red..... which is perfect as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my loot from the Coach SAS...
> 
> Tatum tote and Stud Edge soft wallet, plus feather keyfob.



Love these - especially love the keyfob!


----------



## elbgrl

Live It Up said:


> Enjoying top down weather in my convertible with my Michael Kors large grape Selma.


Wow lovely color!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands with Chili Riley
> View attachment 3061460


Gorgeous!


MiaBorsa said:


> Got my loot from the Coach SAS...
> 
> Tatum tote and Stud Edge soft wallet, plus feather keyfob.



Very nice Sarah, and you got the famous feather!  I didn't think there were any more of these.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Sarah so pretty!!





YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice Mia. I especially love that key fob.





klynneann said:


> Love these - especially love the keyfob!





elbgrl said:


> Wow lovely color!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Very nice Sarah, and you got the famous feather!  I didn't think there were any more of these.



Thanks, everyone.  I'm waffling on the bag; it may be too "edgy" for me.     Plus, the leather is VERY soft, so it loses structure when unstuffed.


----------



## MaryBel

jewelry27 said:


> I'm obsessed with Brahmin!


 
Love it!


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my loot from the Coach SAS...
> 
> Tatum tote and Stud Edge soft wallet, plus feather keyfob.


Nice haul! You got some real beauties!


----------



## Live It Up

I had a movie date with my son today. So I carried my Coach Madison E/W tote to see Jurassic World. The color is black violet and looks much richer and more vibrant in person.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Nice haul! You got some real beauties!





Live It Up said:


> I had a movie date with my son today. So I carried my Coach Madison E/W tote to see Jurassic World. The color is black violet and looks much richer and more vibrant in person.



Thanks.  I love your Madison tote.


----------



## MrsKC

Live It Up said:


> I had a movie date with my son today. So I carried my Coach Madison E/W tote to see Jurassic World. The color is black violet and looks much richer and more vibrant in person.


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Starting the work week with Navy Selma.
View attachment 3063244


----------



## immigratty

Gucci lady buckle family foto [mauve and black]


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> Gucci lady buckle family foto [mauve and black]


Beautiful handbags!


----------



## all2joy

Stylish Beauties!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my loot from the Coach SAS...
> 
> Tatum tote and Stud Edge soft wallet, plus feather keyfob.





MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, everyone.  I'm waffling on the bag; it may be too "edgy" for me.     Plus, the leather is VERY soft, so it loses structure when unstuffed.



Hi Sarah!

I love Tatum!  I don't think it's too edgy for you.  You can pull of the look!  But I feel you on the unstructured issue.  That could be the deal breaker.  

I love the wallet and key fob also!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> I love Tatum!  I don't think it's too edgy for you.  You can pull of the look!  But I feel you on the unstructured issue.  That could be the deal breaker.
> 
> I love the wallet and key fob also!



Hey girl! Thanks!   How's the trip to LV going?   I'm keeping Tatum; she is just too cute.  Besides, I got her for half price, which makes her even more attractive.      I know that if I decide I don't want her, my daughters will be happy to scoop her.  

Here's how she looks loaded up; she refuses to stand up straight!   But the leather is fabulous.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl! Thanks!   How's the trip to LV going?   I'm keeping Tatum; she is just too cute.  Besides, I got her for half price, which makes her even more attractive.      I know that if I decide I don't want her, my daughters will be happy to scoop her.
> 
> Here's how she looks loaded up; she refuses to stand up straight!   But the leather is fabulous.



Pruddddy


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl! Thanks!   How's the trip to LV going?   I'm keeping Tatum; she is just too cute.  Besides, I got her for half price, which makes her even more attractive.      I know that if I decide I don't want her, my daughters will be happy to scoop her.
> 
> Here's how she looks loaded up; she refuses to stand up straight!   But the leather is fabulous.



The Vegas trip is fun! The grandkids are loving the complex pool. The weather has cooled to manageable temps. (Or we're just getting used to being so hot! )  I gambled $10 in the hope of winning enough to buy a really nice handbag........I think I'd do better just saving $10 a day until I can afford to get it!  I'll stick to spending my $10 on cappuccinos and croissants (and getting change back!) 

I'm happy you're keeping Tatum.  She looks good loaded.  I guess some slouching is expected when you have fabulous, soft leather.

Congrats on getting her at such a great price!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pruddddy


 Thank ya!!  :kiss:



RuedeNesle said:


> The Vegas trip is fun! The grandkids are loving the complex pool. The weather has cooled to manageable temps. (Or we're just getting used to being so hot! )  I gambled $10 in the hope of winning enough to buy a really nice handbag........I think I'd do better just saving $10 a day until I can afford to get it!  I'll stick to spending my $10 on cappuccinos and croissants (and getting change back!)
> 
> I'm happy you're keeping Tatum.  She looks good loaded.  I guess some slouching is expected when you have fabulous, soft leather.
> 
> Congrats on getting her at such a great price!


  I'm glad y'all are having fun and can cool off in a pool in the heat!   I agree about the gambling; I prefer to waste my money at the mall.  At least I come home with SOMETHING, haha.   I have never spent more than $20 in a casino, and that is usually nickel slots.  I am not a "high roller."   Enjoy your trip and those sweet grands.

Thanks; I really do like Tatum.   I probably won't get to keep her long, depending on which of my daughters comes home first, lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thank ya!!  :kiss:
> 
> I'm glad y'all are having fun and can cool off in a pool in the heat!   I agree about the gambling; I prefer to waste my money at the mall.  At least I come home with SOMETHING, haha.   I have never spent more than $20 in a casino, and that is usually nickel slots.  I am not a "high roller."   Enjoy your trip and those sweet grands.
> 
> Thanks; I really do like Tatum.   I probably won't get to keep her long, depending on which of my daughters comes home first, lol.



Thanks Sarah! 

Good luck keeping Tatum as long as you can!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  I'm waiting for my Chili Riley to arrive next week.  Can you describe the color... it looks like a red with pink undertones in you picture.  From the name,  I imagined something different,  but all the pictures I've seen are a pink based red..... which is perfect as far as I'm concerned.


 
LJ, I think Chilli is a true red, maybe a blue red, no orange in sight!


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl! Thanks!   How's the trip to LV going?   I'm keeping Tatum; she is just too cute.  Besides, I got her for half price, which makes her even more attractive.      I know that if I decide I don't want her, my daughters will be happy to scoop her.
> 
> Here's how she looks loaded up; she refuses to stand up straight!   But the leather is fabulous.




so cute, love the chains and feather charm!


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> so cute, love the chains and feather charm!



Thanks, girl.  I've got her loaded up for tomorrow.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  I agree with MB.  Photos are misleading.  Chili is a true red.


My Chili MK large Riley finally arrived last night.  In natural day light.... there is no pink in the red color.   It's a true red.  If I compare it to some Dooney reds,  it's one shade darker than the Cherry in the Samba line and 2 shades darker than the red in the Florentine line.  


The chili is not a dark red color... it's just a true red.  I don't see any orange in the color at all.  If I had to guess,  I'd say it's a blue based red (on the color scale),  but in reality it's pretty much just a true red.  It's fully saturated in color, but not as hot as the Dooney Florentine red.


----------



## klynneann

immigratty said:


> Gucci lady buckle family foto [mauve and black]



Such lovelies!!


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl! Thanks!   How's the trip to LV going?   I'm keeping Tatum; she is just too cute.  Besides, I got her for half price, which makes her even more attractive.      I know that if I decide I don't want her, my daughters will be happy to scoop her.
> 
> Here's how she looks loaded up; she refuses to stand up straight!   But the leather is fabulous.



She is too cute, even with the slouch!  And just love the feather keychain...


----------



## immigratty

Out and about with my Cream Gucci Bamboo Top Handle [single handle]


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  I agree with MB.  Photos are misleading.  Chili is a true red.
> 
> 
> My Chili MK large Riley finally arrived last night.  In natural day light.... there is no pink in the red color.   It's a true red.  If I compare it to some Dooney reds,  it's one shade darker than the Cherry in the Samba line and 2 shades darker than the red in the Florentine line.
> 
> 
> The chili is not a dark red color... it's just a true red.  I don't see any orange in the color at all.  If I had to guess,  I'd say it's a blue based red (on the color scale),  but in reality it's pretty much just a true red.  It's fully saturated in color, but not as hot as the Dooney Florentine red.



I agree about the color, LJ.  Glad you are happy with your new bag.   I love the leather on the Riley.


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> Out and about with my Cream Gucci Bamboo Top Handle [single handle]



Work it!   Great look!


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> She is too cute, even with the slouch!  And just love the feather keychain...



Thanks!


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> Work it!   Great look!



Thx girlie


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I have Doonies.  Only.  How is that for brand loyalty?  I just don't have a cheatin' heart...


----------



## immigratty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I have Doonies.  Only.  How is that for brand loyalty?  I just don't have a cheatin' heart...



I feel you. I am very brand loyal too...what had happened was....haha some years, Dooney just wasn't producing, then my eye began to wonder, and there started my love affair with Gucci.  But I typically go back and forth, one year will be very Dooney heavy, the next will be very Gucci heavy. But beyond those two....NO CHEATING!! I've had ppl gift me other brands, and I thank them...but HAVE to let them know I am a DBG kinna girl! So I still have them, but actually never [and I do mean never] wear them.

But Dooney IS and WILL ALWAYS BE...my first love!


----------



## klynneann

immigratty said:


> Out and about with my Cream Gucci Bamboo Top Handle [single handle]



Wow - I've never seen this style before - it's gorgeous!  And I love the color!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gorgeous bags everyone!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Summertime!!   Must closet dive for the Brahmin Copa Cabana!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Summertime!!   Must closet dive for the Brahmin Copa Cabana!!



I love that one Sarah


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> Out and about with my Cream Gucci Bamboo Top Handle [single handle]


 
So pretty and classy!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Summertime!!   Must closet dive for the Brahmin Copa Cabana!!


 
Love her! 
I was just thinking into switching to one of mine too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I love that one Sarah





MaryBel said:


> Love her!
> I was just thinking into switching to one of mine too!



Thanks, y'all.  She was responsible for my love affair with Brahmin; I think she is 5 or 6 years old now and still fabulous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I just got my Michael Kors "Essex" hobo from the Nordies anniversary sale.  She's gorgeous but almost identical in color to my bordeaux logo lock...






I really like the side zipper pockets on this bag.


----------



## all2joy

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got my Michael Kors "Essex" hobo from the Nordies anniversary sale.  She's gorgeous but almost identical in color to my bordeaux logo lock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the side zipper pockets on this bag.




I love that Bordeaux color!!! 
That's my favorite fall/winter color!!!!
I will have start the prowl for this color!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

all2joy said:


> I love that Bordeaux color!!!
> That's my favorite fall/winter color!!!!
> I will have start the prowl for this color!!!



I love it, too!  I can't believe I totally forgot about the Logo Lock when I ordered the MK.    What the heck.


----------



## all2joy

MiaBorsa said:


> I love it, too!  I can't believe I totally forgot about the Logo Lock when I ordered the MK.    What the heck.



That's ok! 
If you use this Bordeaux color a lot than two bags are great to have...it's a sure thing for me!
I have three colors for this fall/winter Navy, Plum, &  Bordeaux!


----------



## MrsKC

Love the color and shape of the hobo.  Is she staying?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got my Michael Kors "Essex" hobo from the Nordies anniversary sale.  She's gorgeous but almost identical in color to my bordeaux logo lock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the side zipper pockets on this bag.




She's gorgeous!
Love the zipper detail too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

all2joy said:


> That's ok!
> If you use this Bordeaux color a lot than two bags are great to have...it's a sure thing for me!
> I have three colors for this fall/winter Navy, Plum, &  Bordeaux!


 I love all those colors.  I think fall/winter colors are much more appealing to me for some reason.




MrsKC said:


> Love the color and shape of the hobo.  Is she staying?


 Thanks KC.  Yep, she's staying.  I love the size and shape, though I'm taking the honkin' "MK" medallion off.      I'm sure one of my daughters will take the logo lock off my hands.




MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous!
> Love the zipper detail too!


  Thank you MB!  I have been on a hobo binge this year for some reason.   I find that I reach for a hobo most often.   This leather is fabulous and very much like the Riley.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got my Michael Kors "Essex" hobo from the Nordies anniversary sale.  She's gorgeous but almost identical in color to my bordeaux logo lock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the side zipper pockets on this bag.


Oooooo, that MK is gorgeous. Not there is one I would seriously consider. God help me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Mia:  I love your new Bordeaux MK handbag.   The color is beautiful and the leather looks so soft.  I'm glad you are keeping her.   I have lots of handbags that are very similar to others,  especially in colors I like or that are hard to find.  Last year I was on a wine/Bordeaux color kick.... I bought the zip zip in cranberry and in Bordeaux.  The colors are slightly different.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Mia:  I love your new Bordeaux MK handbag.   The color is beautiful and the leather looks so soft.  I'm glad you are keeping her.   I have lots of handbags that are very similar to others,  especially in colors I like or that are hard to find.  Last year I was on a wine/Bordeaux color kick.... I bought the zip zip in cranberry and in Bordeaux.  The colors are slightly different.



Thanks LJ.   Honestly, I like the MK a lot more than the logo lock.  I love the way the logo lock looks, but I have never liked the bulky feeling of the wide bottom of the bag.  I am really picky about the bottom width of a hobo, so the MK will be a better "fit" for me.   I will be able to use the kiss lock wallet from the LoLo, though.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks LJ.   Honestly, I like the MK a lot more than the logo lock.  I love the way the logo lock looks, but I have never liked the bulky feeling of the wide bottom of the bag.  I am really picky about the bottom width of a hobo, so the MK will be a better "fit" for me.   I will be able to use the kiss lock wallet from the LoLo, though.


It's funny you say that Mia because that is what I was thinking. I would totally choose that particular MK over the Logo Lock. It just looks so money plus it has more detailing. I really like it.


----------



## oldbaglover

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got my Michael Kors "Essex" hobo from the Nordies anniversary sale.  She's gorgeous but almost identical in color to my bordeaux logo lock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the side zipper pockets on this bag.


Mia, both are beautiful. The MK appears to be smaller.  Which in your opinion is the better quality?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> It's funny you say that Mia because that is what I was thinking. I would totally choose that particular MK over the Logo Lock. It just looks so money plus it has more detailing. I really like it.


  Thanks, YD.  I have the MK loaded up and I really love the way it drapes.  It's a lovely bag and very lightweight.   I would love this bag in navy, too.



oldbaglover said:


> Mia, both are beautiful. The MK appears to be smaller.  Which in your opinion is the better quality?


 Hey lady.  The MK is definitely smaller, which works better for me.  I'm short and I don't carry much in my bag.  I'd say the quality is comparable on the bags; they are both very well made and have good inside organization.  The MK does have outside pockets and a top zipper, which are  features that I like.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My new Brahmin tote from the Norstrom presele arrived.  Love the handbag,  but I detect an odor.  I'm airing it out to see if it goes away.  If not,  I'll have to exchange it.    Wallet is very nice too, interior has a lot of leather, except inside pockets which are fabric.  


I'm reaching my threshold for hassle regarding handbags.  Still waiting for credit on the one I return to Macy's.  It takes 14 business days from the time they receive it!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First day out of the house since Tuesday so I decided on something bright and cheerful. 

Summer Blue Selma. 
View attachment 3067514

View attachment 3067516


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First day out of the house since Tuesday so I decided on something bright and cheerful.
> 
> Summer Blue Selma.
> View attachment 3067514
> 
> View attachment 3067516


Beautiful and your Pom matches your shirt .


----------



## jewelry27

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First day out of the house since Tuesday so I decided on something bright and cheerful.
> 
> Summer Blue Selma.
> View attachment 3067514
> 
> View attachment 3067516


Very nice!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Very nice NAC,


I'm off to Norstrom to return the Brahmin handbag and wallet.  After airing all night,  I still smell a strong chemical/insecticide odor.  I'll never enjoy that bag or the wallet,  so I'm done with it.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First day out of the house since Tuesday so I decided on something bright and cheerful.
> 
> Summer Blue Selma.
> View attachment 3067514
> 
> View attachment 3067516




Love this bag! So summery!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very nice NAC,
> 
> 
> I'm off to Norstrom to return the Brahmin handbag and wallet.  After airing all night,  I still smell a strong chemical/insecticide odor.  I'll never enjoy that bag or the wallet,  so I'm done with it.


 
Sorry to hear about the issues with your set!
What bag did you get LJ?


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First day out of the house since Tuesday so I decided on something bright and cheerful.
> 
> Summer Blue Selma.
> View attachment 3067514
> 
> View attachment 3067516


  Cute!!



lavenderjunkie said:


> Very nice NAC,
> 
> 
> I'm off to Norstrom to return the Brahmin handbag and wallet.  After airing all night,  I still smell a strong chemical/insecticide odor.  I'll never enjoy that bag or the wallet,  so I'm done with it.


Sorry it didn't work for you, LJ.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Closet Dive!!   Coach Criss-cross Lindsay.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Coach Criss-cross Lindsay.


Stunning Sarah, love it!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Coach Criss-cross Lindsay.


 
Twins!


----------



## MaryBel

Ready for the weekend. Just switched into my Coach straw hobo.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Coach Criss-cross Lindsay.



Clasy clasy classy


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Stunning Sarah, love it!


 Thanks KC!



MaryBel said:


> Twins!


 



MaryBel said:


> Ready for the weekend. Just switched into my Coach straw hobo.


 Cute bag!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Clasy clasy classy


 Thank ya, chickie.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Ready for the weekend. Just switched into my Coach straw hobo.


Yes you are ready for the weekend! Love her.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Coach Criss-cross Lindsay.


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Ready for the weekend. Just switched into my Coach straw hobo.


Really pretty.  So much detail.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Summertime!!   Must closet dive for the Brahmin Copa Cabana!!





MiaBorsa said:


> I just got my Michael Kors "Essex" hobo from the Nordies anniversary sale.  She's gorgeous but almost identical in color to my bordeaux logo lock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the side zipper pockets on this bag.





MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Coach Criss-cross Lindsay.



Hey Sarah!

You are hard to keep up with!   I love your shopping and closet finds! Your MK Essex is so classy and beautiful! I think I would carry her more than the logo lock.

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Ready for the weekend. Just switched into my Coach straw hobo.



Happy Friday MB!

This is a perfect weekend bag!

Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Really pretty.  So much detail.


 Thanks TM!



RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> You are hard to keep up with!   I love your shopping and closet finds! Your MK Essex is so classy and beautiful! I think I would carry her more than the logo lock.
> 
> Congrats!


   Hey girl!!  :kiss:   I am doing a lot more "diving" and not nearly as much shopping these days.  I have been trying really hard to stop buying purses; my closet is full of beautiful bags.   I do love the MK hobo but I wouldn't have bought it if I had remembered the bordeaux logo lock.     (Of course I am keeping it, though...haha)


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TM!
> 
> Hey girl!!  :kiss:   I am doing a lot more "diving" and not nearly as much shopping these days.  I have been trying really hard to stop buying purses; my closet is full of beautiful bags.  * I do love the MK hobo but I wouldn't have bought it if I had remembered the bordeaux logo lock.*    (Of course I am keeping it, though...haha)



On the bright side, if one of your daughters eyeballs the Essex or logo lock hobo, you'll still have the other one to carry.  Enjoy both as long as you can!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Summertime!!   Must closet dive for the Brahmin Copa Cabana!!




I love it! It's a great summer bag. 



MiaBorsa said:


> I just got my Michael Kors "Essex" hobo from the Nordies anniversary sale.  She's gorgeous but almost identical in color to my bordeaux logo lock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the side zipper pockets on this bag.




I really like it. That color is gorgeous and the leather looks really nice. I read on to see your comments about liking the MK bag better because the bottom of the LL hobo is bulky. I agree. That is my one beef with Dooney hobos. They mostly have flat bottoms with pointed corners and it doesn't drape nicely because of that. 



lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Brahmin tote from the Norstrom presele arrived.  Love the handbag,  but I detect an odor.  I'm airing it out to see if it goes away.  If not,  I'll have to exchange it.    Wallet is very nice too, interior has a lot of leather, except inside pockets which are fabric.
> 
> 
> I'm reaching my threshold for hassle regarding handbags.  Still waiting for credit on the one I return to Macy's.  It takes 14 business days from the time they receive it!!!!




It sounds nice, but I saw that you were returning it due to the odor. Sorry it didn't work out. [emoji17]



NutsAboutCoach said:


> First day out of the house since Tuesday so I decided on something bright and cheerful.
> 
> Summer Blue Selma.
> View attachment 3067514
> 
> View attachment 3067516




Really nice NAC! 



MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Coach Criss-cross Lindsay.




Really nice Sarah! I remember this bag. [emoji4]



MaryBel said:


> Ready for the weekend. Just switched into my Coach straw hobo.




That's really cute Marybel! [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> On the bright side, if one of your daughters eyeballs the Essex or logo lock hobo, you'll still have the other one to carry.  Enjoy both as long as you can!


   They can have the Logo Lock.  




Twoboyz said:


> I really like it. That color is gorgeous and the leather looks really nice. I read on to see your comments about liking the MK bag better because the bottom of the LL hobo is bulky. I agree. That is my one beef with Dooney hobos. They mostly have flat bottoms with pointed corners and it doesn't drape nicely because of that.


  That is exactly my thoughts about the wide bottoms on Dooneys, and one reason I avoid a lot of them.  One of my handbag pet peeves is a bulky bag that sticks out away from the body when worn on the shoulder.

In other news, I was digging in my Wallet Drawer of Doom and found a bordeaux Dillen leather CCW that will go with the MK.       And of course, the kiss lock from Lolo will go with her, too.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag!


 

Thanks Sarah! It was one of those good deals at the outlet back in December. I think I got it for about $60 w/tax. The retail was 358 which is too much IMO.



MrsKC said:


> Yes you are ready for the weekend! Love her.


 

Thanks Kc!
She already went out with me for lunch with DH.



Trudysmom said:


> Really pretty.  So much detail.


 

Thank you TM! I love is so easy to carry and so light weight.



RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday MB!
> 
> This is a perfect weekend bag!
> 
> Enjoy!


 

Happy Friday GF!
I think this is the perfect summer bag, not just for the weekend!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's really cute Marybel! [emoji4]


 

Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> They can have the Logo Lock.
> 
> 
> That is exactly my thoughts about the wide bottoms on Dooneys, and one reason I avoid a lot of them.  One of my handbag pet peeves is a bulky bag that sticks out away from the body when worn on the shoulder.
> 
> In other news, *I was digging in my Wallet Drawer of Doom* and found a bordeaux Dillen leather CCW that will go with the MK.       And of course, the kiss lock from Lolo will go with her, too.




It's perfect with it! 


Wallet drawer of doom, that's too funny!
I have my wallets in an ottoman, so mine is the Wallet ottoman of doom


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> It's perfect with it!
> 
> 
> Wallet drawer of doom, that's too funny!
> I have my wallets in an ottoman, so mine is the Wallet ottoman of doom



LOL.  For the most part, I keep "matching pairs" together... the wallet stored inside the bag it goes with.  But somehow I ended up with a ton of wallet orphans, so they were relegated to the WDoD.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> *They can have the Logo Lock.*
> 
> In other news, I was digging in my Wallet Drawer of Doom and found a bordeaux Dillen leather CCW that will go with the MK.       And of course, the kiss lock from Lolo will go with her, too.



  I was thinking the same thing but I didn't want to "diss" the logo lock in a Dooney Forum. 

I have a Wallet Drawer of Doom too!  It's in my sister's closet now, so I can't change wallets as much as I'd like to.  I pull a couple out when I visit and take them back to Oakland with me, but there are still a lot more wallets doomed to stay in the drawer for a while. 



MaryBel said:


> Happy Friday GF!
> I think this is the perfect summer bag, not just for the weekend!



You're right! It is a perfect Summer bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First day out of the house since Tuesday so I decided on something bright and cheerful.
> 
> Summer Blue Selma.
> View attachment 3067514
> 
> View attachment 3067516




Happy Friday NAC!

I love your bright and cheerful OOTD!  I hope you were not home this week because you were sick.  If so, I hope you are feeling well!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB, Sarah, TB:*  I had gotten the Brahmin croco embossed tote from the presale.  I ordered the black and the mink.  (If 1 is good,  2 must be better).  I didn't notice the odor on the mink,  but it was very strong on the black.  After airing overnight the odor was still strong.  And I began noticing it on the mink one also.   I ended up just returning both bags, and the wallets I had bought.   I was afraid if I looked at other colors and styles,  I'd end up buying more.   And I've bought far too many handbags this month.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB, Sarah, TB:*  I had gotten the Brahmin croco embossed tote from the presale.  I ordered the black and the mink.  (If 1 is good,  2 must be better).  I didn't notice the odor on the mink,  but it was very strong on the black.  After airing overnight the odor was still strong.  And I began noticing it on the mink one also.   I ended up just returning both bags, and the wallets I had bought.   I was afraid if I looked at other colors and styles,  I'd end up buying more.   And I've bought far too many handbags this month.



Sorry they didn't work out, LJ.  That is a gorgeous style but I know what you mean about odors.  I have only had one bag that was so "smelly" that I couldn't air it out; a medium florentine toggle satchel.  That purse smelled like a fish market on a hot day...haha.  I bought it as a final sale so was stuck with it, but I ended up giving it to my sister who claimed she didn't notice the smell!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> *I was thinking the same thing but I didn't want to "diss" the logo lock in a Dooney Forum*.
> 
> I have a Wallet Drawer of Doom too!  It's in my sister's closet now, so I can't change wallets as much as I'd like to.  I pull a couple out when I visit and take them back to Oakland with me, but there are still a lot more wallets doomed to stay in the drawer for a while.



   I guess today is "WDoD Confession Friday!!"    I can thank "ShopQueen" from the old Q BB for starting my wallet obsession.   She always had the matching set of everything!


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> It's perfect with it!
> 
> 
> Wallet drawer of doom, that's too funny!
> I have my wallets in an ottoman, so mine is the Wallet ottoman of doom


I have a junk drawer, does that count??

Drawers and Ottomans of Doom, oh my!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Coach Criss-cross Lindsay.



 OMG, this is beautiful. Now this is one I would have purchased.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG, this is beautiful. Now this is one I would have purchased.



Thanks YD.  I have several Coach Lindseys; it is one of my all time favorite silhouettes.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> They can have the Logo Lock.
> 
> 
> That is exactly my thoughts about the wide bottoms on Dooneys, and one reason I avoid a lot of them.  One of my handbag pet peeves is a bulky bag that sticks out away from the body when worn on the shoulder.
> 
> In other news, I was digging in my Wallet Drawer of Doom and found a bordeaux Dillen leather CCW that will go with the MK.       And of course, the kiss lock from Lolo will go with her, too.



So elegant...


----------



## immigratty

Celebrating our 7th anniversary tonight.  So I'm going to have my Python tote [Park Ave] with Horsebit Detail. I absolutely love this bag. but like all of my exotic skins...scared to wear it, so it RARELY sees the light of day. It may come out of hiding 1-2 times per year!


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> Celebrating our 7th anniversary tonight.  So I'm going to have my Python tote [Park Ave] with Horsebit Detail. I absolutely love this bag. but like all of my exotic skins...scared to wear it, so it RARELY sees the light of day. It may come out of hiding 1-2 times per year!



It is gorgeous!  Have a very blessed anniversary


----------



## jewelry27

immigratty said:


> Celebrating our 7th anniversary tonight.  So I'm going to have my Python tote [Park Ave] with Horsebit Detail. I absolutely love this bag. but like all of my exotic skins...scared to wear it, so it RARELY sees the light of day. It may come out of hiding 1-2 times per year!


That bag is amazing!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## immigratty

MrsKC said:


> It is gorgeous!  Have a very blessed anniversary





jewelry27 said:


> That bag is amazing!  Happy Anniversary!




thanx ladies.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  congratulations on your anniversary... and your beautiful handbag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> Celebrating our 7th anniversary tonight.  So I'm going to have my Python tote [Park Ave] with Horsebit Detail. I absolutely love this bag. but like all of my exotic skins...scared to wear it, so it RARELY sees the light of day. It may come out of hiding 1-2 times per year!



Gorgeous bag, IM.  Happy anniversary!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This sort of just happened for half off at Dillards. Yes please! 
View attachment 3068838

View attachment 3068839

View attachment 3068840

View attachment 3068841


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This sort of just happened for half off at Dillards. Yes please!
> View attachment 3068838
> 
> View attachment 3068839
> 
> View attachment 3068840
> 
> View attachment 3068841



I love how things happen to you NAC!  Great choice


----------



## jewelry27

Hands down favorite non Dooney.  The Brahmin vivian is the perfect size.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This sort of just happened for half off at Dillards. Yes please!
> View attachment 3068838
> 
> View attachment 3068839
> 
> View attachment 3068840
> 
> View attachment 3068841


A pretty bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jewelry27 said:


> Hands down favorite non Dooney.  The Brahmin vivian is the perfect size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068878




Beautiful! I love the tassel too.


----------



## Trudysmom

jewelry27 said:


> Hands down favorite non Dooney.  The Brahmin vivian is the perfect size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068878


That is so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> Celebrating our 7th anniversary tonight.  So I'm going to have my Python tote [Park Ave] with Horsebit Detail. I absolutely love this bag. but like all of my exotic skins...scared to wear it, so it RARELY sees the light of day. It may come out of hiding 1-2 times per year!


Happy Anniversary, a pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Summertime!!   Must closet dive for the Brahmin Copa Cabana!!


I saw this bag when I was out today! Someone was wearing it. It is so pretty in person.


----------



## jewelry27

MiaBorsa said:


> Summertime!!   Must closet dive for the Brahmin Copa Cabana!!


I could fall in love with that!


----------



## jewelry27

Thx ladies!


----------



## MrsKC

jewelry27 said:


> Hands down favorite non Dooney.  The Brahmin vivian is the perfect size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068878



Love it and would love to own one


----------



## RozEnix

immigratty said:


> Celebrating our 7th anniversary tonight.  So I'm going to have my Python tote [Park Ave] with Horsebit Detail. I absolutely love this bag. but like all of my exotic skins...scared to wear it, so it RARELY sees the light of day. It may come out of hiding 1-2 times per year!


Yes, Happy Anniversary!! Great bag. 
Thanks for reminding me, mine is on the 29th. oopsie.


----------



## RozEnix

jewelry27 said:


> Hands down favorite non Dooney.  The Brahmin vivian is the perfect size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068878


That is adorable! I just saw something like that at Macy's yesterday but imagine that, I resisted.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Got my loot from the Coach SAS...
> 
> Tatum tote and Stud Edge soft wallet, plus feather keyfob.


Great loot!  Congrats on your new beauties!  And now we're twins on Tatum.  I love how the feather fob looks on her - I have a feeling I'm going to order one of those for myself, lol. 



Trudysmom said:


> Wore a Willis today.


Willis looks great on you!



MrsKC said:


> Love that one NAC, The leather looks great!


Thanks!  This is one of my favorite bag styles now. 



YankeeDooney said:


> Such a great color NAC!


Thanks!  I agree!



elbgrl said:


> Wow lovely color!
> Gorgeous!
> Very nice Sarah, and you got the famous feather!  I didn't think there were any more of these.


Thanks!



Live It Up said:


> I had a movie date with my son today. So I carried my Coach Madison E/W tote to see Jurassic World. The color is black violet and looks much richer and more vibrant in person.


 Love the Black Violet!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> Gucci lady buckle family foto [mauve and black]


 Gorgeous bags!



MaryBel said:


> LJ, I think Chilli is a true red, maybe a blue red, no orange in sight!


Yes, I agree - it's a true red.  



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  I agree with MB.  Photos are misleading.  Chili is a true red.
> 
> My Chili MK large Riley finally arrived last night.  In natural day light.... there is no pink in the red color.   It's a true red.  If I compare it to some Dooney reds,  it's one shade darker than the Cherry in the Samba line and 2 shades darker than the red in the Florentine line.
> 
> The chili is not a dark red color... it's just a true red.  I don't see any orange in the color at all.  If I had to guess,  I'd say it's a blue based red (on the color scale),  but in reality it's pretty much just a true red.  It's fully saturated in color, but not as hot as the Dooney Florentine red.


 I agree-  the chili is a true red, with a blue undertone.  No orange or pink.  Personally, I love it and the bag style.  I don't think you can go wrong with this one. 



immigratty said:


> Out and about with my Cream Gucci Bamboo Top Handle [single handle]


 Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Summertime!!   Must closet dive for the Brahmin Copa Cabana!!


 Perfect!  Again - I love it when you closet dive.  You have the best bags!



MiaBorsa said:


> I just got my Michael Kors "Essex" hobo from the Nordies anniversary sale.  She's gorgeous but almost identical in color to my bordeaux logo lock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the side zipper pockets on this bag.


Both bags are gorgeous!




MrsKC said:


> Beautiful and your Pom matches your shirt .


 Thanks!  I like to have fun with the poms and bag charms.



jewelry27 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks!



lavenderjunkie said:


> Very nice NAC,
> 
> 
> I'm off to Norstrom to return the Brahmin handbag and wallet.  After airing all night,  I still smell a strong chemical/insecticide odor.  I'll never enjoy that bag or the wallet,  so I'm done with it.


Thanks!  I'm so sorry to hear that about the chemical smell.  Definitely not a good thing.



MaryBel said:


> Love this bag! So summery!


Thanks!  I thought so too, plus it's blue!  LOL....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!!
> 
> 
> Sorry it didn't work for you, LJ.


Thanks!



MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Coach Criss-cross Lindsay.


Another beauty!  Love!



MaryBel said:


> Ready for the weekend. Just switched into my Coach straw hobo.


 What a great bag for summer!  Love it!



Twoboyz said:


> I love it! It's a great summer bag.
> 
> I really like it. That color is gorgeous and the leather looks really nice. I read on to see your comments about liking the MK bag better because the bottom of the LL hobo is bulky. I agree. That is my one beef with Dooney hobos. They mostly have flat bottoms with pointed corners and it doesn't drape nicely because of that.
> 
> It sounds nice, but I saw that you were returning it due to the odor. Sorry it didn't work out. [emoji17]
> 
> *Really nice NAC! *
> 
> Really nice Sarah! I remember this bag. [emoji4]
> 
> That's really cute Marybel! [emoji4]


Thanks!



RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday NAC!
> 
> I love your bright and cheerful OOTD!  I hope you were not home this week because you were sick.  If so, I hope you are feeling well!
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Thanks!  I had a couple of bad days, but I'm up and running now!  You have a great weekend as well!




immigratty said:


> Celebrating our 7th anniversary tonight.  So I'm going to have my Python tote [Park Ave] with Horsebit Detail. I absolutely love this bag. but like all of my exotic skins...scared to wear it, so it RARELY sees the light of day. It may come out of hiding 1-2 times per year!


Happy Anniversary!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> I love how things happen to you NAC!  Great choice


Thanks!  Me too!  I love it when I can find a great bag at a great price. If I ever get a Dooney outlet close enough to me to visit easily - my wallet is doomed, lol.




Trudysmom said:


> A pretty bag!


Thanks!  I wasn't sure if I'd like this bag until I saw it in person and felt the leather.  So luscious.  And I love how the details give it a bit of an edge.  Love that.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Great loot!  Congrats on your new beauties!  And now we're twins on Tatum.  I love how the feather fob looks on her - I have a feeling I'm going to order one of those for myself, lol.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Perfect!  Again - I love it when you closet dive.  You have the best bags!



Hey NAC.  Thanks, you are too sweet.  Don't you love your Tatum (especially for half price??)     You definitely need a feather fob; I think there are three or four different versions now.


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag, IM.  Happy anniversary!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Another beauty!  Love!
> 
> 
> What a great bag for summer!  Love it!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I had a couple of bad days, but I'm up and running now!  You have a great weekend as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary!  Beautiful bag!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous bags!
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree - it's a true red.
> 
> 
> I agree-  the chili is a true red, with a blue undertone.  No orange or pink.  Personally, I love it and the bag style.  I don't think you can go wrong with this one.
> 
> 
> Beautiful!





RozEnix said:


> Yes, Happy Anniversary!! Great bag.
> Thanks for reminding me, mine is on the 29th. oopsie.





Trudysmom said:


> Happy Anniversary, a pretty bag.






lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  congratulations on your anniversary... and your beautiful handbag.



thanx so much ladies

RozEnix, girl, I forgot mine too...which was actually the 14th haha...and DH birthday is tomorrow, he decided to remind me today...hope I remember [not great with dates]


----------



## jewelry27

RozEnix said:


> That is adorable! I just saw something like that at Macy's yesterday but imagine that, I resisted.


You are stronger than me!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. Coach Swagger in Green!!! I LOVE this bag!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Coach Swagger in Green!!! I LOVE this bag!!!!




Wow!!! Hawt....


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Coach Swagger in Green!!! I LOVE this bag!!!!



Oh my.....HAWT....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Soft Borough in Black gets to start the work week. The leather on this back is so soft. I can't stop touching it. 
View attachment 3070566

View attachment 3070567

View attachment 3070569


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Black gets to start the work week. The leather on this back is so soft. I can't stop touching it.
> View attachment 3070566
> 
> View attachment 3070567
> 
> View attachment 3070569


You and the bag are looking fab NAC!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! Hawt....


 


MrsKC said:


> Oh my.....HAWT....


 

Thanks ladies.....color is FAB


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey NAC.  Thanks, you are too sweet.  Don't you love your Tatum (especially for half price??)     You definitely need a feather fob; I think there are three or four different versions now.


 
I do love the Tatum - and especially for half off, lol.  This is the first Coach bag that I've seriously considered in quite some time. I like the feel of the leather and the added details that give the bag an edge.  


I ordered a feather fob this morning.  Hopefully I'll have it soon.  I think it will be perfect on Tatum.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Coach Swagger in Green!!! I LOVE this bag!!!!


 
Love!  I saw this in Dillards over the weekend and the color is pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> You and the bag are looking fab NAC!


 
Thanks!  This is another bag that I love, but forget how much until I pull her out.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!  I saw this in Dillards over the weekend and the color is pretty.


Thanks. She hawwwt but heavy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Coach Swagger in Green!!! I LOVE this bag!!!!



Girrrrrrrrrrrrrrl, look at you!!      You need to show off those green SLGs, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Black gets to start the work week. The leather on this back is so soft. I can't stop touching it.
> View attachment 3070566
> 
> View attachment 3070567
> 
> View attachment 3070569



LOVE!!!   The soft Bs are my favorites.   Your pic makes me want to go get mine out of the closet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Closet Dive!!   Brahmin Sadie satchel.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Girrrrrrrrrrrrrrl, look at you!!      You need to show off those green SLGs, too.


 
Thanks GF!!!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Black gets to start the work week. The leather on this back is so soft. I can't stop touching it.
> View attachment 3070566
> 
> View attachment 3070567
> 
> View attachment 3070569


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Brahmin Sadie satchel.


Very nice bag and wallet.


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Coach Swagger in Green!!! I LOVE this bag!!!!


Love that color!


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Coach Swagger in Green!!! I LOVE this bag!!!!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Black gets to start the work week. The leather on this back is so soft. I can't stop touching it.
> View attachment 3070566
> 
> View attachment 3070567
> 
> View attachment 3070569





MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Brahmin Sadie satchel.



Yowsa some beauties ladies!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Yowsa some beauties ladies!



Thank you


----------



## jewelry27

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Brahmin Sadie satchel.


I can't get enough of the Brahmins.  I'll just have to live vicariously through your closet!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bag and wallet.





elbgrl said:


> Yowsa some beauties ladies!





jewelry27 said:


> I can't get enough of the Brahmins.  I'll just have to live vicariously through your closet!!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Sarah*:  beautiful Brahmin satchel and wallet.  I don't have anything in the Pecan color.... seeing your picture,  I want it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Sarah*:  beautiful Brahmin satchel and wallet.  I don't have anything in the Pecan color.... seeing your picture,  I want it.



Thanks, LJ.  Being a brown bag gal, I have a few pecan Brahmins.      That little Sadie is at least 4 years old now and still beautiful.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Brahmin Sadie satchel.



Sarah, love Sadie!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Black gets to start the work week. The leather on this back is so soft. I can't stop touching it.
> View attachment 3070566
> 
> View attachment 3070567
> 
> View attachment 3070569



Bag twin. I own big B in olive


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Brahmin Sadie satchel.



Sexy


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Feeling a little bit raspberry for today, LOL. So out comes medium raspberry Sutton. The color is really hard to capture in the picture, but it is such a pretty and fresh color! Love it. 
View attachment 3071736

View attachment 3071737


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Feeling a little bit raspberry for today, LOL. So out comes medium raspberry Sutton. The color is really hard to capture in the picture, but it is such a pretty and fresh color! Love it.
> View attachment 3071736
> 
> View attachment 3071737



Beautiful bright and cheerful bag for today NAC


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Sarah, love Sadie!!


   Thanks KC!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sexy


  Thanks C!!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Feeling a little bit raspberry for today, LOL. So out comes medium raspberry Sutton. The color is really hard to capture in the picture, but it is such a pretty and fresh color! Love it.
> View attachment 3071736
> 
> View attachment 3071737


  She looks so summery, NAC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

After buying the saddle color Coach Dufflette about a month ago and carrying it for a while, I decided I would return the black Circle Hobo and get a black Dufflette instead.  (Still TRYING to keep purchases to a minimum...argh.)  I love the size of this bag, and the long shoulder strap which puts it at about waist/hip height for me.  






And here are the Dufflette sisters...






The bag also comes in a "denim" color at Dillards, so I will be stalking a sale on that one, too.     I just love the lightweight functionality of this purse.


----------



## BlazenHsss

MiaBorsa said:


> After buying the saddle color Coach Dufflette about a month ago and carrying it for a while, I decided I would return the black Circle Hobo and get a black Dufflette instead.  (Still TRYING to keep purchases to a minimum...argh.)  I love the size of this bag, and the long shoulder strap which puts it at about waist/hip height for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the Dufflette sisters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag also comes in a "denim" color at Dillards, so I will be stalking a sale on that one, too.     I just love the lightweight functionality of this purse.


It looks so soft.....I just touched my screen


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> After buying the saddle color Coach Dufflette about a month ago and carrying it for a while, I decided I would return the black Circle Hobo and get a black Dufflette instead.  (Still TRYING to keep purchases to a minimum...argh.)  I love the size of this bag, and the long shoulder strap which puts it at about waist/hip height for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the Dufflette sisters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag also comes in a "denim" color at Dillards, so I will be stalking a sale on that one, too.     I just love the lightweight functionality of this purse.



I  love those bags Sarah . I bet they are great to carry.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BlazenHsss said:


> It looks so soft.....I just touched my screen


  They are squishy.  



MrsKC said:


> I  love those bags Sarah . I bet they are great to carry.


  I love them too, KC.   They are kind of "old school Coach" and they are very comfortable bags.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> They are squishy.
> 
> I love them too, KC.   They are kind of "old school Coach" and they are very comfortable bags.




Old school is good . Describes me.....or maybe that is just "old" ha!.


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Coach Swagger in Green!!! I LOVE this bag!!!!



She's a beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Soft Borough in Black gets to start the work week. The leather on this back is so soft. I can't stop touching it.
> View attachment 3070566
> 
> View attachment 3070567
> 
> View attachment 3070569





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Feeling a little bit raspberry for today, LOL. So out comes medium raspberry Sutton. The color is really hard to capture in the picture, but it is such a pretty and fresh color! Love it.
> View attachment 3071736
> 
> View attachment 3071737




Hi NAC!

I know what you mean about soft leather and not being able to stop touching it!  I'm lovin' Borough and Sutton!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet Dive!!   Brahmin Sadie satchel.



  My most recent obsession is the Brahmin Debi wallet. (I had her in red lacquer and gifted her to my BFF.) Thanks to MaryBel I now want Debi in Marine or Electric Blue.  I'm watching a couple on ebay.  I gifted Debi before because I didn't like folding my bills.  But now I've gotten used to doing that using my coin purse so I "think" I'm ready to try Debi again.



MiaBorsa said:


> After buying the saddle color Coach Dufflette about a month ago and carrying it for a while, I decided I would return the black Circle Hobo and get a black Dufflette instead.  (Still TRYING to keep purchases to a minimum...argh.)  I love the size of this bag, and the long shoulder strap which puts it at about waist/hip height for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the Dufflette sisters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag also comes in a "denim" color at Dillards, so I will be stalking a sale on that one, too.     I just love the lightweight functionality of this purse.



The Dufflette sisters are beautiful!  I can understand why you're stalking their denim sister.  I hope you find her at a great price!


----------



## MaryBel

OMG, I missed checking this thread for a few days and now I see I missed all these gorgeous bags!


Loving them all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> My most recent obsession is the Brahmin Debi wallet. (I had her in red lacquer and gifted her to my BFF.) Thanks to MaryBel I now want Debi in Marine or Electric Blue.  I'm watching a couple on ebay.  I gifted Debi before because I didn't like folding my bills.  But now I've gotten used to doing that using my coin purse so I "think" I'm ready to try Debi again.
> 
> The Dufflette sisters are beautiful!  I can understand why you're stalking their denim sister.  I hope you find her at a great price!


  Thanks, girl!   I love Brahmin wallets, too.  In fact, I ordered a multi-colored "Ady" and it should be here tomorrow.   I hope you get your blue Debi.




MaryBel said:


> OMG, I missed checking this thread for a few days and now I see I missed all these gorgeous bags!
> 
> Loving them all!


   Thanks MB!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> After buying the saddle color Coach Dufflette about a month ago and carrying it for a while, I decided I would return the black Circle Hobo and get a black Dufflette instead.  (Still TRYING to keep purchases to a minimum...argh.)  I love the size of this bag, and the long shoulder strap which puts it at about waist/hip height for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the Dufflette sisters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag also comes in a "denim" color at Dillards, so I will be stalking a sale on that one, too.     I just love the lightweight functionality of this purse.




Oh these are lovely Sarah!  How do they compare to the Legacy duffles?


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Oh these are lovely Sarah!  How do they compare to the Legacy duffles?



Thanks, Rosie.  They are smaller than the Legacy duffles, and have a different shape to them.  I will take a side-by-side tomorrow for you.


----------



## Live It Up

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Coach Swagger in Green!!! I LOVE this bag!!!!


Gorgeous! I love the swagger.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RuedeNesle said:


> She's a beauty!





Live It Up said:


> Gorgeous! I love the swagger.



Thanks ladies


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> After buying the saddle color Coach Dufflette about a month ago and carrying it for a while, I decided I would return the black Circle Hobo and get a black Dufflette instead.  (Still TRYING to keep purchases to a minimum...argh.)  I love the size of this bag, and the long shoulder strap which puts it at about waist/hip height for me.
> 
> And here are the Dufflette sisters...
> 
> The bag also comes in a "denim" color at Dillards, so I will be stalking a sale on that one, too.     I just love the lightweight functionality of this purse.



These are beautiful!  I love the shape - I may have to look into these...


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Rosie.  They are smaller than the Legacy duffles, and have a different shape to them.  I will take a side-by-side tomorrow for you.



Thank u!  These really appeal to me, might need one in my future!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Oh these are lovely Sarah!  How do they compare to the Legacy duffles?


 
Here ya go, Rosie.   I thought the Legacy was larger, but actually they are very similar in size.  The smooth Legacy has not slouched as much as the softer pebbled leather of the dufflette, but when they are both stuffed they are just about the same size. 






The dufflette has sort of gusseted sides, which I like...


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> These are beautiful!  I love the shape - I may have to look into these...



Thanks!


----------



## jewelry27

This Brahmin bag looks amazing in the sunlight.


----------



## MaryBel

jewelry27 said:


> This Brahmin bag looks amazing in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073050


OMG, What a beauty!


----------



## immigratty

jewelry27 said:


> This Brahmin bag looks amazing in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073050



that color combo is stunning. makes me think of Egyptian royalty for some reason haha


----------



## RuedeNesle

jewelry27 said:


> This Brahmin bag looks amazing in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073050



WOW! She's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## BlazenHsss

jewelry27 said:


> This Brahmin bag looks amazing in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073050


Wowwwww!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> After buying the saddle color Coach Dufflette about a month ago and carrying it for a while, I decided I would return the black Circle Hobo and get a black Dufflette instead.  (Still TRYING to keep purchases to a minimum...argh.)  I love the size of this bag, and the long shoulder strap which puts it at about waist/hip height for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the Dufflette sisters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag also comes in a "denim" color at Dillards, so I will be stalking a sale on that one, too.     I just love the lightweight functionality of this purse.


 
Those are so pretty!  These remind me a bit of the EW duffles that came out a couple of years ago.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Here ya go, Rosie.   I thought the Legacy was larger, but actually they are very similar in size.  The smooth Legacy has not slouched as much as the softer pebbled leather of the dufflette, but when they are both stuffed they are just about the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dufflette has sort of gusseted sides, which I like...



Thank you Sarah!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jewelry27 said:


> This Brahmin bag looks amazing in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073050


 
Oh my.  Be still my heart. That is beautiful.


----------



## elbgrl

jewelry27 said:


> This Brahmin bag looks amazing in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073050



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Trudysmom

jewelry27 said:


> This Brahmin bag looks amazing in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073050


Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Those are so pretty!  These remind me a bit of the EW duffles that came out a couple of years ago.



Thanks!!   Actually, it's quite a bit bigger than the E/W bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jewelry27 said:


> This Brahmin bag looks amazing in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073050



Gorgeous!


----------



## jewelry27

MaryBel said:


> OMG, What a beauty!







immigratty said:


> that color combo is stunning. makes me think of Egyptian royalty for some reason haha







RuedeNesle said:


> WOW! She's BEAUTIFUL!







BlazenHsss said:


> Wowwwww!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my.  Be still my heart. That is beautiful.







elbgrl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!







Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks ladies!  Immigratty,  it's called Pharaoh!


----------



## MrsKC

jewelry27 said:


> This Brahmin bag looks amazing in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073050


That Brahmin bag is stunning!


----------



## elbgrl

Carrying my old love Poppy small tote in lilac.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Carrying my old love Poppy small tote in lilac.
> 
> View attachment 3073109



Rosie, I don't remember seeing that before, so cute!


----------



## Trudysmom

Lovely Poppy bag and color. I have that key fob also. So pretty.


----------



## jewelry27

elbgrl said:


> Carrying my old love Poppy small tote in lilac.
> 
> View attachment 3073109




Such a pretty color!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Rosie, I don't remember seeing that before, so cute!


This is an oldie, but goodie!


Trudysmom said:


> Lovely Poppy bag and color. I have that key fob also. So pretty.


Doesn't Coach make the best key fobs?  


jewelry27 said:


> Such a pretty color!


Thanks!


----------



## immigratty

jewelry27 said:


> Thanks ladies!  Immigratty,  it's called Pharaoh!



haha I knew it. I don't know what it is, but yes, it SCREAMS Egypt!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Carrying my old love Poppy small tote in lilac.
> 
> View attachment 3073109



Pretty summer bag, Rosie.


----------



## YankeeDooney

jewelry27 said:


> This Brahmin bag looks amazing in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073050


This Pharoah bag is absolutely STUNNNNNING! And what an appropriate name for it. IM was spot-on with the Egyptian reference. I think I need to get a Brahmin fix soon.


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> that color combo is stunning. *makes me think of Egyptian royalty* for some reason haha




OMG, you are so right!
I love it more now! Need to stalk for it!


----------



## MaryBel

jewelry27 said:


> This Brahmin bag looks amazing in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073050


 

Hey J,
What's the collection name for this bag? I need to get one!


Never mind! I saw the answer...stalking now


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Hey J,
> What's the collection name for this bag? I need to get one!
> 
> 
> Never mind! I saw the answer...stalking now


Yeah MB, 

Did you see the other silhouettes they had in the Pharoah collection? OMG. Plus I love the blue tassel key fob too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today -I am in Coach - Ms Woven Caroline in Mushroom!


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today -I am in Coach - Ms Woven Caroline in Mushroom!



Gorgeous NAC!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous NAC!


 

Thank you!!! What is NAC?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I was inspired to do a little bit of closet diving of my own for today. And loaded up this lovely oldie but goodie.

Coach EW Saffiano Tote in Toffee, or Miss Toffeelicious as I call her. 

View attachment 3073740


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you!!! What is NAC?




I am so sorry.....I meant C4C, it's still early......


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I was inspired to do a little bit of closet diving of my own for today. And loaded up this lovely oldie but goodie.
> 
> Coach EW Saffiano Tote in Toffee, or Miss Toffeelicious as I call her.
> 
> View attachment 3073740


Miss Toffeelicious is quite lovely


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> I am so sorry.....I meant C4C, it's still early......


 LOLOL OK I was like did I miss something


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you!!! What is NAC?


 
LOL, that's what they call me when they abbreviate my forum name.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today -I am in Coach - Ms Woven Caroline in Mushroom!


 
Lovely!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL, that's what they call me when they abbreviate my forum name.


O..OK  



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Lovely!


 thanks NAC


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today -I am in Coach - Ms Woven Caroline in Mushroom!


Wow, I really love these Coach bags with the woven detailing. What color is the interior of Ms. Caroline Woven? And where the heck are you gals finding these beautiful bags?  It has been years since I purchased a Coach bag. Of course, I am an outlet buyer and occasional online outlet buyer, but I have not gotten any notices since June.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today -I am in Coach - Ms Woven Caroline in Mushroom!




Gorgeous GF!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I was inspired to do a little bit of closet diving of my own for today. And loaded up this lovely oldie but goodie.
> 
> Coach EW Saffiano Tote in Toffee, or Miss Toffeelicious as I call her.
> 
> View attachment 3073740


 
Love this bag! She looks so good with the charm!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous GF!


 

Thanks ladybug


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, I really love these Coach bags with the woven detailing. What color is the interior of Ms. Caroline Woven? And where the heck are you gals finding these beautiful bags?  It has been years since I purchasd a Coach bag. Of course, I am an outlet buyer and occasional online outlet buyer, but I have not gotten any notices since June.


 

Thanks YD..she is an oldie but goodie - Coach is my first love so I have tons  Had her for about two years....inside is a pruddy deep teal....I love any OUTLET !!!!!!


----------



## jewelry27

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I was inspired to do a little bit of closet diving of my own for today. And loaded up this lovely oldie but goodie.
> 
> Coach EW Saffiano Tote in Toffee, or Miss Toffeelicious as I call her.
> 
> View attachment 3073740







crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today -I am in Coach - Ms Woven Caroline in Mushroom!




Uh oh.  I think I'm getting a coach obsession.  Those bags are sharp!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today -I am in Coach - Ms Woven Caroline in Mushroom!



Swooooooooooooooooon.    Gorgeous.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Swooooooooooooooooon.    Gorgeous.


 
thankkkkkkkkkkkk you


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I was inspired to do a little bit of closet diving of my own for today. And loaded up this lovely oldie but goodie.
> 
> Coach EW Saffiano Tote in Toffee, or Miss Toffeelicious as I call her.
> 
> View attachment 3073740



Great dive, NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love this bag! She looks so good with the charm!


Thanks GF!  I love my crabby fob.  One of the few I bought at FP.  I knew I had to have one when I first saw them. 



jewelry27 said:


> Uh oh.  I think I'm getting a coach obsession.  Those bags are sharp!


LOL, that's how my Dooney obsession started - by reading through this forum. I completely understand how that happens.   




MiaBorsa said:


> Great dive, NAC!




Thanks MB!  I need to closet dive more often.  I forget how much I love my Coach bags until I carry them.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Loaded up and ready to roll for her first outing on Friday. Her feathered friend arrived today and they were meant for each other. Since I got the bag for half off, I don't mind too much, paying FP for the fob. 

I also have a purse to go insert in her, or else she'd be way too slouchy for me. I like some structure to my bags. 

Introducing Miss Tatum and her feathered friend. I just lurve her! 
View attachment 3074290

View attachment 3074291


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, that looks familiar.      Nice!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, that looks familiar.      Nice!!




LOL!  Once I saw yours. I knew i would end up with both the bag and fob. Perfect pairing. [emoji1][emoji106]


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Loaded up and ready to roll for her first outing on Friday. Her feathered friend arrived today and they were meant for each other. Since I got the bag for half off, I don't mind too much, paying FP for the fob.
> 
> I also have a purse to go insert in her, or else she'd be way too slouchy for me. I like some structure to my bags.
> 
> Introducing Miss Tatum and her feathered friend. I just lurve her!
> View attachment 3074290
> 
> View attachment 3074291


Deja Vu! Very nice NAC.


----------



## klynneann

jewelry27 said:


> This Brahmin bag looks amazing in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073050



I'm not a Brahmin fan, but this is gorgeous!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today -I am in Coach - Ms Woven Caroline in Mushroom!



I love this bag.  It's so different and the color is perfect for year-round use.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Loaded up and ready to roll for her first outing on Friday. Her feathered friend arrived today and they were meant for each other. Since I got the bag for half off, I don't mind too much, paying FP for the fob.
> 
> I also have a purse to go insert in her, or else she'd be way too slouchy for me. I like some structure to my bags.
> 
> Introducing Miss Tatum and her feathered friend. I just lurve her!
> View attachment 3074290
> 
> View attachment 3074291



I love it with the feather fob!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Deja Vu! Very nice NAC.


I know!  Deja Vu is right!  I never paid attention to this bag until I saw it posted here.  Then I had to see her IRL.  And what do you know?  I found one last weekend.  It was meant to be! L)L



klynneann said:


> I'm not a Brahmin fan, but this is gorgeous!
> I love this bag.  It's so different and the color is perfect for year-round use.
> 
> *I love it with the feather fob!*


 
Thanks!  Me too!  I waited until I received the fob yesterday to carry her.  I knew they were meant to be together.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Closet dive!!!    Coach Madison Cafe Carryall in silt.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive!!!    Coach Madison Cafe Carryall in silt.



Love the bag and color !


----------



## Suzwhat

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive!!!    Coach Madison Cafe Carryall in silt.




[emoji176]. <starts on line search>. I must have this bag!  Hah.  Oh.  I just remembered, I am on a self-imposed bag ban.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Love the bag and color !


 Thanks, KC!



Suzwhat said:


> [emoji176]. <starts on line search>. I must have this bag!  Hah.  Oh.  I just remembered, I am on a self-imposed bag ban.


    Suz, you are too funny!!   (I'm on a ban too, so I'm closet diving.)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive!!!    Coach Madison Cafe Carryall in silt.




Love!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Loaded up and ready to roll for her first outing on Friday. Her feathered friend arrived today and they were meant for each other. Since I got the bag for half off, I don't mind too much, paying FP for the fob.
> 
> I also have a purse to go insert in her, or else she'd be way too slouchy for me. I like some structure to my bags.
> 
> Introducing Miss Tatum and her feathered friend. I just lurve her!
> View attachment 3074290
> 
> View attachment 3074291




Love it! 
Need to get mine out to play!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Check out S7983 the GILI hobo on Q today.  Special price for their event today,  under $200.  Did anyone buy this when it was originally offered?   What do you think?


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Check out S7983 the GILI hobo on Q today.  Special price for their event today,  under $200.  Did anyone buy this when it was originally offered?   What do you think?


It's pretty big LJ. It will puddle and has no feet on the bottom. Not enough structure for my taste. Very pretty color though but I would rather have a Dooney. Are you thinking about getting it?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD*:  yes, I am.  In the wine.  I don't own any GILI,  but have considered them in the past.  Seeing the Gucci bags posted here,  I noticed the hardware on this GILI and I like the strap mounts and the buckle.  OK, I like the look of the buckle but don't really love the flap over construction.  And of course,  I love exotic leathers.   If the posts are correct,  the bag is over half off,  which is consistent with the Super Saturday charity even pricing Q usually does.


I'd need a purse organizer inside, and it still might not work for me.   But.... I'm tempted.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Running errands today with watermelon Greenwich and her matching wallet. Such a fun color for the summer.
View attachment 3075911

View attachment 3075912

View attachment 3075913


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  you always look so nice and so coordinated.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  you always look so nice and so coordinated.




How sweet! Thank you so much for the compliment.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Headed to bday fun with hubby for his bday!!!!  He still got it at 50th!!!  Ms Coach Lily!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with watermelon Greenwich and her matching wallet. Such a fun color for the summer.
> View attachment 3075911
> 
> View attachment 3075912
> 
> View attachment 3075913


Pretty bag and outfit!


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Headed to bday fun with hubby for his bday!!!!  He still got it at 50th!!!  Ms Coach Lily!


That is a lovely bag and pretty color!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD*:  yes, I am.  In the wine.  I don't own any GILI,  but have considered them in the past.  Seeing the Gucci bags posted here,  I noticed the hardware on this GILI and I like the strap mounts and the buckle.  OK, I like the look of the buckle but don't really love the flap over construction.  And of course,  I love exotic leathers.   If the posts are correct,  the bag is over half off,  which is consistent with the Super Saturday charity even pricing Q usually does.
> 
> 
> I'd need a purse organizer inside, and it still might not work for me.   But.... I'm tempted.




I was tempted by it too, but after returning the defective GILI I got when it was the TSV, I think they are way overpriced, the quality is simply just not there. I agree with YD, I rather have another Dooney (or Coach, MK or Brahmin). Did you get it?


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with watermelon Greenwich and her matching wallet. Such a fun color for the summer.
> View attachment 3075911
> 
> View attachment 3075912
> 
> View attachment 3075913


 
She is gorgeous and as always your outfit is perfect for her!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Headed to bday fun with hubby for his bday!!!!  He still got it at 50th!!!  Ms Coach Lily!


 
This bag is one of the most beautiful bags there is. I got Carrie in this color thanks to you GF and I love it!


Congrats to your DH!


----------



## Mrs. Q

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Headed to bday fun with hubby for his bday!!!!  He still got it at 50th!!!  Ms Coach Lily!


Love it!


----------



## Mrs. Q

jewelry27 said:


> This Brahmin bag looks amazing in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073050


Wow! This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Headed to bday fun with hubby for his bday!!!!  He still got it at 50th!!!  Ms Coach Lily!




Lovely! Happy birthday to your hubby.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bag and outfit!




Thank you!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> That is a lovely bag and pretty color!





MaryBel said:


> This bag is one of the most beautiful bags there is. I got Carrie in this color thanks to you GF and I love it!
> 
> 
> Congrats to your DH!





Mrs. Q said:


> Love it!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Lovely! Happy birthday to your hubby.



Thanks yall


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Running errands today with watermelon Greenwich and her matching wallet. Such a fun color for the summer.
> View attachment 3075911
> 
> View attachment 3075912
> 
> View attachment 3075913


I need to give MK a try.  I like this


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Well,  I'll find out.   I ordered the GILI,  then tried to cancel,  but it was too late.  So,  the GILI large exotic hobo is coming my way.  Either I will love it or return it.   You can be sure I will look it over with eagle eyes to be sure there are no defects.


----------



## MrsKC

Good morning ladies, this was the OOTD and the BOTD  yesterday.  The outfit and the bag are both special. 
I am involved in the anti-human trafficking arena.  Yesterday we had a ladies conference at my church.  I invited a fair trade vendor to come. This organization helps those that have been rescued from human trafficking and extreme poverty and teaches them life skills so they can earn a living. 
The top that I am wearing us from this organization.  Also my red bag is from my trip to Nicaragua last month --that trip also had a human trafficking focus. And since I am talking about trips and accessories. ...my bracelet from a trip to Ecuador and ankle bracelet from India. It jingles when you walk.
The ladies at the conference loved having the opportunity to shop while at church .
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## jewelry27

Thank you!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thank you for all that you are doing....!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Headed to bday fun with hubby for his bday!!!!  He still got it at 50th!!!  Ms Coach Lily!




Wow! What a classy and sexy bag... Happy Birthday hubby!!! You kids have fun sweetie! [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Good morning ladies, this was the OOTD and the BOTD  yesterday.  The outfit and the bag are both special.
> I am involved in the anti-human trafficking arena.  Yesterday we had a ladies conference at my church.  I invited a fair trade vendor to come. This organization helps those that have been rescued from human trafficking and extreme poverty and teaches them life skills so they can earn a living.
> The top that I am wearing us from this organization.  Also my red bag is from my trip to Nicaragua last month --that trip also had a human trafficking focus. And since I am talking about trips and accessories. ...my bracelet from a trip to Ecuador and ankle bracelet from India. It jingles when you walk.
> The ladies at the conference loved having the opportunity to shop while at church .
> Thank you for letting me share.




What a nice pop of color!!!! Looks like a great tote. Thanks for what you do...


----------



## handbags4me

Your Tatum looks amazing with the feather fob.  Beautiful!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Loaded up and ready to roll for her first outing on Friday. Her feathered friend arrived today and they were meant for each other. Since I got the bag for half off, I don't mind too much, paying FP for the fob.
> 
> I also have a purse to go insert in her, or else she'd be way too slouchy for me. I like some structure to my bags.
> 
> Introducing Miss Tatum and her feathered friend. I just lurve her!
> View attachment 3074290
> 
> View attachment 3074291


----------



## handbags4me

The Cobalt is gorgeous - I regret not getting this one!  Enjoy.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Headed to bday fun with hubby for his bday!!!!  He still got it at 50th!!!  Ms Coach Lily!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow! What a classy and sexy bag... Happy Birthday hubby!!! You kids have fun sweetie! [emoji7]


Thanks Sunshine


----------



## crazyforcoach09

handbags4me said:


> The Cobalt is gorgeous - I regret not getting this one!  Enjoy.


Thank you


----------



## oldbaglover

MrsKC said:


> Good morning ladies, this was the OOTD and the BOTD  yesterday.  The outfit and the bag are both special.
> I am involved in the anti-human trafficking arena.  Yesterday we had a ladies conference at my church.  I invited a fair trade vendor to come. This organization helps those that have been rescued from human trafficking and extreme poverty and teaches them life skills so they can earn a living.
> The top that I am wearing us from this organization.  Also my red bag is from my trip to Nicaragua last month --that trip also had a human trafficking focus. And since I am talking about trips and accessories. ...my bracelet from a trip to Ecuador and ankle bracelet from India. It jingles when you walk.
> The ladies at the conference loved having the opportunity to shop while at church .
> Thank you for letting me share.


cute outfit and handbag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I need to give MK a try.  I like this


love the watermelon color....


----------



## klynneann

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Headed to bday fun with hubby for his bday!!!!  He still got it at 50th!!!  Ms Coach Lily!



Gorgeous bag - I love these colors!  Happy bday to DH.


----------



## klynneann

MrsKC said:


> Good morning ladies, this was the OOTD and the BOTD  yesterday.  The outfit and the bag are both special.
> I am involved in the anti-human trafficking arena.  Yesterday we had a ladies conference at my church.  I invited a fair trade vendor to come. This organization helps those that have been rescued from human trafficking and extreme poverty and teaches them life skills so they can earn a living.
> The top that I am wearing us from this organization.  Also my red bag is from my trip to Nicaragua last month --that trip also had a human trafficking focus. And since I am talking about trips and accessories. ...my bracelet from a trip to Ecuador and ankle bracelet from India. It jingles when you walk.
> The ladies at the conference loved having the opportunity to shop while at church .
> Thank you for letting me share.



You're awesome!  And I really like the top.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

klynneann said:


> Gorgeous bag - I love these colors!  Happy bday to DH.


Thank you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with Cherry Sophia to start the work week. 
View attachment 3078255

View attachment 3078256

View attachment 3078257


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!! Ms Jade Edie and matching accessories


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Cherry Sophia to start the work week.
> View attachment 3078255
> 
> View attachment 3078256
> 
> View attachment 3078257


 
 Love it!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!! Ms Jade Edie and matching accessories




Gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

klynneann said:


> You're awesome!  And I really like the top.


Thank you ladies, it was a good day .


----------



## MrsKC

jewelry27 said:


> Thank you!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Thank you for all that you are doing....!!





PcanTannedBty said:


> What a nice pop of color!!!! Looks like a great tote. Thanks for what you do...





oldbaglover said:


> cute outfit and handbag!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Cherry Sophia to start the work week.
> View attachment 3078255
> 
> View attachment 3078256
> 
> View attachment 3078257





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!! Ms Jade Edie and matching accessories




Thank you, it was a good day!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Cherry Sophia to start the work week.
> View attachment 3078255
> 
> View attachment 3078256
> 
> View attachment 3078257





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!! Ms Jade Edie and matching accessories



Lovely choices today!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Cherry Sophia to start the work week.
> View attachment 3078255
> 
> View attachment 3078256
> 
> View attachment 3078257


A beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!! Ms Jade Edie and matching accessories


Your green coach bags are lovely.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Good morning ladies, this was the OOTD and the BOTD  yesterday.  The outfit and the bag are both special.
> I am involved in the anti-human trafficking arena.  Yesterday we had a ladies conference at my church.  I invited a fair trade vendor to come. This organization helps those that have been rescued from human trafficking and extreme poverty and teaches them life skills so they can earn a living.
> The top that I am wearing us from this organization.  Also my red bag is from my trip to Nicaragua last month --that trip also had a human trafficking focus. And since I am talking about trips and accessories. ...my bracelet from a trip to Ecuador and ankle bracelet from India. It jingles when you walk.
> The ladies at the conference loved having the opportunity to shop while at church .
> Thank you for letting me share.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Cherry Sophia to start the work week.
> View attachment 3078255
> 
> View attachment 3078256
> 
> View attachment 3078257





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!! Ms Jade Edie and matching accessories



Gorgeous bags, ladies!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!! Ms Jade Edie and matching accessories


Wow, what a great match. Very pretty. Intrigued by the Coach tag/coin purse thingy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> Your green coach bags are lovely.





MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies!!





YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, what a great match. Very pretty. Intrigued by the Coach tag/coin purse thingy.



Thanks everyone


----------



## hydrangeagirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!! Ms Jade Edie and matching accessories


Both Coach bags are lovely...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hydrangeagirl said:


> Both Coach bags are lovely...



Thank you


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Cherry Sophia to start the work week.
> View attachment 3078255
> 
> View attachment 3078256
> 
> View attachment 3078257


 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!! Ms Jade Edie and matching accessories


 
Loving the coach choices today! Good choices GFs!


----------



## BlazenHsss

.....someone needs to teach me how to place multiple quotes into one reply so I may compliment more than one post at a time!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!! Ms Jade Edie and matching accessories




Uhhh.... Wow!!! Beautiful girlfriend. That color is delicious.


----------



## inlovewbags

Here are some of my other babies...I rotate them often .. I love them all as much as my dooneys!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today! Coach Swagger in Nude


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Coach Swagger in Nude


Gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

inlovewbags said:


> Here are some of my other babies...I rotate them often .. I love them all as much as my dooneys!


Fabulous collection!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous!


 Thank you


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Coach Swagger in Nude




So pretty GF!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> So pretty GF!


 

Thanks GF


----------



## klynneann

BlazenHsss said:


> .....someone needs to teach me how to place multiple quotes into one reply so I may compliment more than one post at a time!



I don't know how to do it from your phone, but if you're on a computer just click on the circle next to where it says Quote - do that for as many posts as you want to comment on, then for the last one click on Quote instead of the circle.  I hope that's not too confusing!  It took me a while to figure it out.


----------



## Daquiri

klynneann said:


> I don't know how to do it from your phone, but if you're on a computer just click on the circle next to where it says Quote - do that for as many posts as you want to comment on, then for the last one click on Quote instead of the circle.  I hope that's not too confusing!  It took me a while to figure it out.



Thanks for the explanation!  I've always wondered hot to do this.


----------



## Trudysmom

inlovewbags said:


> Here are some of my other babies...I rotate them often .. I love them all as much as my dooneys!


Lovely bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Coach Swagger in Nude


Pretty color and bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty color and bag.



Thanks TM


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went out to lunch  and errands today. Shorter hair now.

I wore one of my Willis bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch  and errands today. Shorter hair now.
> 
> I wore one of my Willis bags.



I love all ya Willis bags


----------



## southernbelle82

Here's my latest LVoe! &#128525;


----------



## MrsKC

southernbelle82 said:


> Here's my latest LVoe! &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080006


Love it!!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch  and errands today. Shorter hair now.
> 
> I wore one of my Willis bags.


TM, I think you're absolutely lovely with your outfits and handbags!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch  and errands today. Shorter hair now.
> 
> I wore one of my Willis bags.



You and your bag....so cute!


----------



## inlovewbags

southernbelle82 said:


> Here's my latest LVoe! &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080006



Beautiful! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Going with Electric Blue Jet Set Tote and Sapphire Zip Wallet today. 

Happy Hump Day!! 

View attachment 3080710

View attachment 3080711


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Electric Blue Jet Set Tote and Sapphire Zip Wallet today.
> 
> Happy Hump Day!!
> 
> View attachment 3080710
> 
> View attachment 3080711


 
what a great color


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Coach Market Tote!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Electric Blue Jet Set Tote and Sapphire Zip Wallet today.
> 
> Happy Hump Day!!
> 
> View attachment 3080710
> 
> View attachment 3080711




Hawt!!! Wow, that color is wow!


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch  and errands today. Shorter hair now.
> 
> I wore one of my Willis bags.


You always look so pulled together TM!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Electric Blue Jet Set Tote and Sapphire Zip Wallet today.
> 
> Happy Hump Day!!
> 
> View attachment 3080710
> 
> View attachment 3080711


Gorgeous color!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Coach Market Tote!



Love this but I wanna see the lining!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> You always look so pulled together TM!
> 
> Gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> Love this but I wanna see the lining!


 

Here you go buddy


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here you go buddy



Oh girl thx, I love!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Oh girl thx, I love!


 Buddy - I LOVE this tote!!!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hawt!!! Wow, that color is wow!




It is isn't it? I love this color so much I did not even wait for a sale to get the bag. And I hardly ever do that.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*:  I love that blue too.  Electric is a good name for it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My GILI Exotic Stirrup Hobo from the super Saturday sale just arrived.      Plastic on the handles, buckle, tassel, and inside zipper pull.  Lots of stuffing.  Looks like a brand new bag.


 It's a beautifully  made handbag.  The hardware is good quality and very nice looking.  The leather is thick but soft.  I ordered the wine,  but in the florescent light I can't tell if it's wine or a cool brown shade.   In either case it's very pretty and marbled with black.  I checked over all the stitching and it looks perfect.


The embossing on the leather is a lizard pattern.  Dooney did a lizard like this a few years ago in some solid colors in 1 or 2 styles.


The bag is heavy (listed at 2 lb 13 oz.), and some of that weight comes from the detachable tassel,  which is thick and long.  The bag is also large and slouchy,  which I knew when I ordered it.   


Tomorrow I'll have to see how it works with a purse organizer inside.


This is not my usual style handbag,  but the hardware caught my eye and I love the exotic leather.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> My GILI Exotic Stirrup Hobo from the super Saturday sale just arrived.      Plastic on the handles, buckle, tassel, and inside zipper pull.  Lots of stuffing.  Looks like a brand new bag.
> 
> 
> It's a beautifully  made handbag.  The hardware is good quality and very nice looking.  The leather is thick but soft.  I ordered the wine,  but in the florescent light I can't tell if it's wine or a cool brown shade.   In either case it's very pretty and marbled with black.  I checked over all the stitching and it looks perfect.
> 
> 
> The embossing on the leather is a lizard pattern.  Dooney did a lizard like this a few years ago in some solid colors in 1 or 2 styles.
> 
> 
> The bag is heavy (listed at 2 lb 13 oz.), and some of that weight comes from the detachable tassel,  which is thick and long.  The bag is also large and slouchy,  which I knew when I ordered it.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have to see how it works with a purse organizer inside.
> 
> 
> This is not my usual style handbag,  but the hardware caught my eye and I love the exotic leather.


I love your descriptive summaries LJ. Congrats on the new bag. Looking forward to hearing an update


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  thanks.  I saw a post on QVC that said the bag was still available, S7983, $189.50.     I thought that others would want as much info as possible, in case anyone was thinking about getting it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  thanks.  I saw a post on QVC that said the bag was still available, S7983, $189.50.     I thought that others would want as much info as possible, in case anyone was thinking about getting it.


I just checked it out again. That tassel looks like it could be a serious weapon.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It is isn't it? I love this color so much I did not even wait for a sale to get the bag. And I hardly ever do that.


 
I love this color! I ordered 2 MK bags in this color today, the N/S Hamilton and the Large Cindy! Can't wait to get them!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> My GILI Exotic Stirrup Hobo from the super Saturday sale just arrived.      Plastic on the handles, buckle, tassel, and inside zipper pull.  Lots of stuffing.  Looks like a brand new bag.
> 
> 
> It's a beautifully  made handbag.  The hardware is good quality and very nice looking.  The leather is thick but soft.  I ordered the wine,  but in the florescent light I can't tell if it's wine or a cool brown shade.   In either case it's very pretty and marbled with black.  I checked over all the stitching and it looks perfect.
> 
> 
> The embossing on the leather is a lizard pattern.  Dooney did a lizard like this a few years ago in some solid colors in 1 or 2 styles.
> 
> 
> The bag is heavy (listed at 2 lb 13 oz.), and some of that weight comes from the detachable tassel,  which is thick and long.  The bag is also large and slouchy,  which I knew when I ordered it.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have to see how it works with a purse organizer inside.
> 
> 
> This is not my usual style handbag,  but the hardware caught my eye and I love the exotic leather.


 
LJ, your review tempts me again...but I'm safe. If I ordered it, it would be the wine which is not available.


Hope it works for you! If not, I'll send you my address


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> My GILI Exotic Stirrup Hobo from the super Saturday sale just arrived.      Plastic on the handles, buckle, tassel, and inside zipper pull.  Lots of stuffing.  Looks like a brand new bag.
> 
> 
> It's a beautifully  made handbag.  The hardware is good quality and very nice looking.  The leather is thick but soft.  I ordered the wine,  but in the florescent light I can't tell if it's wine or a cool brown shade.   In either case it's very pretty and marbled with black.  I checked over all the stitching and it looks perfect.
> 
> 
> The embossing on the leather is a lizard pattern.  Dooney did a lizard like this a few years ago in some solid colors in 1 or 2 styles.
> 
> 
> The bag is heavy (listed at 2 lb 13 oz.), and some of that weight comes from the detachable tassel,  which is thick and long.  The bag is also large and slouchy,  which I knew when I ordered it.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have to see how it works with a purse organizer inside.
> 
> 
> This is not my usual style handbag,  but the hardware caught my eye and I love the exotic leather.


Enjoy your new beauty LJ. Your description of her is great!


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> I just checked it out again. That tassel looks like it could be a serious weapon.


LJ, You know I'm kidding right?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love it!!!


Me too!  One of my faves!



MrsKC said:


> Lovely choices today!


Thanks!




Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful bag!!!


Thank you!  I forget how much I love Sophia until I pull her out and carry her again.



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, ladies!!


Thanks!  It's been fun doing a little closet diving myself - thanks for inspiring me!



MaryBel said:


> Loving the coach choices today! Good choices GFs!


Thanks GF!!  I need to remember to do more closet diving, lol.  It's fun re-discovering favorite bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

inlovewbags said:


> Here are some of my other babies...I rotate them often .. I love them all as much as my dooneys!


What a great collection!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Coach Swagger in Nude


Love the texture!



Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch  and errands today. Shorter hair now.
> 
> I wore one of my Willis bags.


 
Look at you pretty lady!  Love the new 'do and Willis is perfect with your outfit.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Good morning ladies, this was the OOTD and the BOTD  yesterday.  The outfit and the bag are both special.
> I am involved in the anti-human trafficking arena.  Yesterday we had a ladies conference at my church.  I invited a fair trade vendor to come. This organization helps those that have been rescued from human trafficking and extreme poverty and teaches them life skills so they can earn a living.
> The top that I am wearing us from this organization.  Also my red bag is from my trip to Nicaragua last month --that trip also had a human trafficking focus. And since I am talking about trips and accessories. ...my bracelet from a trip to Ecuador and ankle bracelet from India. It jingles when you walk.
> The ladies at the conference loved having the opportunity to shop while at church .
> Thank you for letting me share.


 
I love how the back story for each piece makes them even more special.  Love your whole ensemble - beautiful!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

southernbelle82 said:


> Here's my latest LVoe! &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080006


Very nice!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Coach Market Tote!


 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here you go buddy


 What a cutie!  I love the extra something the lining gives to the bag.  Pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> what a great color


 I agree - this color is gorgeous.




lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC*:  I love that blue too.  Electric is a good name for it.


Thanks!  I agree - this color is so intense and gorgeous.  I love it. 



MaryBel said:


> I love this color! I ordered 2 MK bags in this color today, the N/S Hamilton and the Large Cindy! Can't wait to get them!


Me too!  Can't wait for your reveals!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too!  Can't wait for your reveals!




Got my tracking info! They will be here Tuesday!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lavenderjunkie said:


> My GILI Exotic Stirrup Hobo from the super Saturday sale just arrived.      Plastic on the handles, buckle, tassel, and inside zipper pull.  Lots of stuffing.  Looks like a brand new bag.
> 
> 
> It's a beautifully  made handbag.  The hardware is good quality and very nice looking.  The leather is thick but soft.  I ordered the wine,  but in the florescent light I can't tell if it's wine or a cool brown shade.   In either case it's very pretty and marbled with black.  I checked over all the stitching and it looks perfect.
> 
> 
> The embossing on the leather is a lizard pattern.  Dooney did a lizard like this a few years ago in some solid colors in 1 or 2 styles.
> 
> 
> The bag is heavy (listed at 2 lb 13 oz.), and some of that weight comes from the detachable tassel,  which is thick and long.  The bag is also large and slouchy,  which I knew when I ordered it.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have to see how it works with a purse organizer inside.
> 
> 
> This is not my usual style handbag,  but the hardware caught my eye and I love the exotic leather.




The color is clearly wine in the natural day light,  with black as part of the animal pattern.  Nice and very neutral color.  


I think there will be a lot of handbags returned...  it's very large and unless you are a big bag girl, it will take a lot of getting
used to this size.   I'll load it up later today or tomorrow and figure out if she is a keeper or not. 


 I love the color, the hardware, the way the straps are attached, the tassel, and the stitching, and the look of the handbag.   I just have to see if I can
be comfortable carrying it.   Based on what I have seen in the market,  the bag is
a great buy at under $200, and at the regular price of around $400 it can hold it's own from a design and quality standpoint against other named handbags.  (True the name GILI has no allure or panache.  But I take off any logo tags that are on my 'designer' handbags anyway.  I might like knowing it's a designer handbag, but I don't advertise it.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just wanted to add,  if this GILI bag were smaller,  I was thinking I should order the brown as well as having the wine.  No, it doesn't make sense,  both would be too close in color,  and anyway the bag is large enough I certainly don't need 2 of them.  But if I ever saw the blue one at $200... I'd buy it in a second.


----------



## elbgrl

Congrats LJ!  The Gili bags are very pretty and always catch my eye, but I have tried a couple and they are just too large for me.  If they would only make some of these styles in a smaller bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> The color is clearly wine in the natural day light,  with black as part of the animal pattern.  Nice and very neutral color.
> 
> 
> I think there will be a lot of handbags returned...  it's very large and unless you are a big bag girl, it will take a lot of getting
> used to this size.   I'll load it up later today or tomorrow and figure out if she is a keeper or not.
> 
> 
> I love the color, the hardware, the way the straps are attached, the tassel, and the stitching, and the look of the handbag.   I just have to see if I can
> be comfortable carrying it.   Based on what I have seen in the market,  the bag is
> a great buy at under $200, and at the regular price of around $400 it can hold it's own from a design and quality standpoint against other named handbags.  (True the name GILI has no allure or panache.  But I take off any logo tags that are on my 'designer' handbags anyway.  I might like knowing it's a designer handbag, but I don't advertise it.)


 

Congrats....I have a friend that owns about EIGHT GILI's and she LOVES them..


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Got my tracking info! They will be here Tuesday!


 
Woo Hoo!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

lavenderjunkie said:


> The color is clearly wine in the natural day light,  with black as part of the animal pattern.  Nice and very neutral color.
> 
> 
> I think there will be a lot of handbags returned...  it's very large and unless you are a big bag girl, it will take a lot of getting
> used to this size.   I'll load it up later today or tomorrow and figure out if she is a keeper or not.
> 
> 
> I love the color, the hardware, the way the straps are attached, the tassel, and the stitching, and the look of the handbag.   I just have to see if I can
> be comfortable carrying it.   Based on what I have seen in the market,  the bag is
> a great buy at under $200, and at the regular price of around $400 it can hold it's own from a design and quality standpoint against other named handbags.  (True the name GILI has no allure or panache.  But I take off any logo tags that are on my 'designer' handbags anyway.  I might like knowing it's a designer handbag, but I don't advertise it.)


I'd love a mod pic to get a feel for the size. 
I thought about this one as well...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Blazen:*  I'm so sorry,  I have no way to take a picture.  Aside from the length and width,  the GiLI has an 8" base.  Although it's a soft slouchy bag,  I think it's the base that adds to the feeling and look of the size.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Going with Electric Blue Jet Set Tote and Sapphire Zip Wallet today.
> 
> Happy Hump Day!!
> 
> View attachment 3080710
> 
> View attachment 3080711


Beautiful combo, dear! Hope you took advantage of Dillards sale today. On my side of LA, they had so many MKs out. I was thinking of you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Beautiful combo, dear! Hope you took advantage of Dillards sale today. On my side of LA, they had so many MKs out. I was thinking of you!




Thanks GF!  I won't get to go to Dillards until tomorrow. Hopefully there will be something good left by the time I get there, lol.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch  and errands today. Shorter hair now.
> 
> I wore one of my Willis bags.


Trudysmom, you are one beautiful, lovely lady! I love your new hairstyle!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks GF!  I won't get to go to Dillards until tomorrow. Hopefully there will be something good left by the time I get there, lol.



They were pecking at them like chickens!  Hope you find something great!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> They were pecking at them like chickens!  Hope you find something great!


 
Thanks!  Me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pale Blue Riley riding shotgun on the way to Dillards. 
View attachment 3083206

View attachment 3083210

View attachment 3083211


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pale Blue Riley riding shotgun on the way to Dillards.
> View attachment 3083206
> 
> View attachment 3083210
> 
> View attachment 3083211


 
I wanna go too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I wanna go too!




Well, hurry up and get yourself over here!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, hurry up and get yourself over here!




I'm stuck at work! 
I hope you find lots of goodies!


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> I'm stuck at work!
> I hope you find lots of goodies!


And posting at work?? We would never do that,would we??


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> And posting at work?? We would never do that,would we??




Good thing I work from home!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pale Blue Riley riding shotgun on the way to Dillards.
> View attachment 3083206
> 
> View attachment 3083210
> 
> View attachment 3083211



I love your pale blue Riley! 

Happy shopping!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I'm stuck at work!
> I hope you find lots of goodies!




I found a couple of goodies. Here's my Dillards loot:

Green Swagger for $148. Since full price for the swagger is almost $500 I thought $148 was pretty darn good.
View attachment 3083429


Electric Blue Cindy for $125
View attachment 3083430


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I found a couple of goodies. Here's my Dillards loot:
> 
> Green Swagger for $148. Since full price for the swagger is almost $500 I thought $148 was pretty darn good.
> View attachment 3083429
> 
> 
> Electric Blue Cindy for $125
> View attachment 3083430


 
They are both gorgeous! Congrats!
My Cindy on the same color will be here Tuesday and I just ordered a swagger too in the same color, same price! yay!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> They are both gorgeous! Congrats!
> My Cindy on the same color will be here Tuesday and I just ordered a swagger too in the same color, same price! yay!




Yay for double twins!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I found a couple of goodies. Here's my Dillards loot:
> 
> Green Swagger for $148. Since full price for the swagger is almost $500 I thought $148 was pretty darn good.
> View attachment 3083429
> 
> 
> Electric Blue Cindy for $125
> View attachment 3083430



Twins on swagger. But o m g. I lovvvvvve that MK. That color is crazy goooood.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> They are both gorgeous! Congrats!
> My Cindy on the same color will be here Tuesday and I just ordered a swagger too in the same color, same price! yay!



Swagger twins


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pale Blue Riley riding shotgun on the way to Dillards.
> View attachment 3083206
> 
> View attachment 3083210
> 
> View attachment 3083211





NutsAboutCoach said:


> I found a couple of goodies. Here's my Dillards loot:
> 
> Green Swagger for $148. Since full price for the swagger is almost $500 I thought $148 was pretty darn good.
> View attachment 3083429
> 
> 
> Electric Blue Cindy for $125
> View attachment 3083430




How did I miss these? Looks like you got THREE new bags today!!!! All gorgeous!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I found a couple of goodies. Here's my Dillards loot:
> 
> Green Swagger for $148. Since full price for the swagger is almost $500 I thought $148 was pretty darn good.
> View attachment 3083429
> 
> 
> Electric Blue Cindy for $125
> View attachment 3083430


Your new bags are so pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Swagger twins


 
yes! I was dying to get it, especially in green, I love the color, so when I saw NAC's post, I went to look for one too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> yes! I was dying to get it, especially in green, I love the color, so when I saw NAC's post, I went to look for one too!



I lovvvve the color


----------



## MaryBel

Switched into my Brahmin Mini Arno bag in pink copa cabana print (with Coach fob)


ETA....I now just need a place to go! Maybe tomorrow, working on the yard today!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins on swagger. But o m g. I lovvvvvve that MK. That color is crazy goooood.



Yay for twins!  I love this color on the MK bag.  So much so, this is my second bag in this color. 

I couldn't resist the Swagger at the price.  It was 50/40 and came out to about 70% off!  

The MK was 30/40 and came out to about 58% off. 

I love Dillards.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Switched into my Brahmin Mini Arno bag in pink copa cabana print (with Coach fob)
> 
> 
> ETA....I now just need a place to go! Maybe tomorrow, working on the yard today!



She's a beauty!  Excellent summertime bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your pale blue Riley!
> 
> Happy shopping!



Thanks!  It was a good shopping day!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> How did I miss these? Looks like you got THREE new bags today!!!! All gorgeous!



Thanks!  It was a good day for my handbag collection, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Your new bags are so pretty!



Thanks!  It was a good shopping day, lol.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  It was a good day for my handbag collection, lol.




Let me know if you need my address.....should you decide to thin out your collection, as to then make room for more . I am here for you, GF .


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's a beauty!  Excellent summertime bag.




Thanks! She's pretty much a summer bag so I figured I better get her out before the summer is over!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Switched into my Brahmin Mini Arno bag in pink copa cabana print (with Coach fob)
> 
> 
> ETA....I now just need a place to go! Maybe tomorrow, working on the yard today!



Love the pink in her MB!!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Love the pink in her MB!!




Thanks Kc!
I love the blue in it!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Switched into my Brahmin Mini Arno bag in pink copa cabana print (with Coach fob)
> 
> 
> ETA....I now just need a place to go! Maybe tomorrow, working on the yard today!


Such a pretty and unique bag. Really nice.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Let me know if you need my address.....should you decide to thin out your collection, as to then make room for more . I am here for you, GF .


Can I also add my name to that list? Ya know, in case you need even more room to expand.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!  Coach Caroline


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Sadly,  I'm returning my GILI stirrup hobo.  As I posted earlier, the bag is beautiful and very well made.   I love the hardware and the wine color and the embossed exotic leather.  But,  the bag is just too big for me.  The combination of the depth and the length make it just too much for me to carry.  And yes,  all the dimensions were listed and I knew the size before I ordered it.  But it just doesn't work for me.   I would order a smaller version if it were available to some point.   I was impressed with the quality elements of the design including the hardware and the way the straps were secured. 


The fact that I spent a few hours at Dooney (Retail boutique) picking up some items they added to the sale (now 50%+20% off, thru Sunday),  might have influenced my decisions a bit. 

 I posted more info on the Deals thread .


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Let me know if you need my address.....should you decide to thin out your collection, as to then make room for more . I am here for you, GF .


 


YankeeDooney said:


> Can I also add my name to that list? Ya know, in case you need even more room to expand.


 
LOL, I'll add you to my list.   But I have to warn you that I have 3 sisters, 2 SIL's and 6 nieces.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!  Coach Caroline


 
Gorgeous.  Love the color.  Do you have a bag insert in her?  Is she still slouchy even with a bag insert?  Interesting...


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL, I'll add you to my list.   But I have to warn you that I have 3 sisters, 2 SIL's and 6 nieces.....


But I'm your DOONEY sister .


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sadly,  I'm returning my GILI stirrup hobo.  As I posted earlier, the bag is beautiful and very well made.   I love the hardware and the wine color and the embossed exotic leather.  But,  the bag is just too big for me.  The combination of the depth and the length make it just too much for me to carry.  And yes,  all the dimensions were listed and I knew the size before I ordered it.  But it just doesn't work for me.   I would order a smaller version if it were available to some point.   I was impressed with the quality elements of the design including the hardware and the way the straps were secured.
> 
> 
> The fact that I spent a few hours at Dooney (Retail boutique) picking up some items they added to the sale (now 50%+20% off, thru Sunday),  might have influenced my decisions a bit.
> 
> I posted more info on the Deals thread .


Well......I would say NEXT......but looks like you took care of that already.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  yes,  I took care of next and next and next and next.  

  I don't return many handbags,  I usually know what I like and keep what I order.  But I knew the GILI wasn't right for me.  Not that I needed more handbags,  but finding the some treasures in the 'enhanced' Dooney sale made the decision about the GiLI a 'no brainer'.


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!  Coach Caroline


That is a beautiful bag and color.


----------



## alansgail

For my birthday I received this gorgeous Coach Crosby and am loving everything about this bag so far......!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous.  Love the color.  Do you have a bag insert in her?  Is she still slouchy even with a bag insert?  Interesting...



Thank you. Yes still sloucy with insert


----------



## Trudysmom

alansgail said:


> For my birthday I received this gorgeous Coach Crosby and am loving everything about this bag so far......!


Very pretty bag and color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> That is a beautiful bag and color.



Thank you


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*alansgail:*  that's a beautiful handbag.  Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## alansgail

lavenderjunkie said:


> *alansgail:*  that's a beautiful handbag.  Enjoy wearing it.


Thanks lavender, loving this bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

alansgail said:


> For my birthday I received this gorgeous Coach Crosby and am loving everything about this bag so far......!


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## immigratty

Just scored this Guccissima wallet at the Gucci outlet in Rosemont, IL [right outside of Chicago]. Most of my wallets do not have enough card slots for me [this one actually doesn't have enough really, need 3 additional on credit card side, and 5 additional on "other" card side, but good enough] I only had one wallet that had a sufficient number... and it was pretty beat down [I'm talking *VERY RAGGEDY*], been using it for years.  So I'm so ecstatic about my new wallet. Without further ado, inside, and outside of the large wallet, which may even be more of a clutch than a wallet. I also love that it opens all the way and folds all the way flat instead of having to dig inside the wallet. 

Outside brown Guccissima leather: 







Inside of the wallet: 






please excuse all of my loyalty cards, I pretty much have every loyalty card there is. these are only the cards that don't allow me to use my phone number to redeem my points.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  enjoy your new wallet.


----------



## BlazenHsss

immigratty said:


> Just scored this Guccissima wallet at the Gucci outlet in Rosemont, IL [right outside of Chicago]. Most of my wallets do not have enough card slots for me [this one actually doesn't have enough really, need 3 additional on credit card side, and 5 additional on "other" card side, but good enough] I only had one wallet that had a sufficient number... and it was pretty beat down [I'm talking *VERY RAGGEDY*], been using it for years.  So I'm so ecstatic about my new wallet. Without further ado, inside, and outside of the large wallet, which may even be more of a clutch than a wallet. I also love that it opens all the way and folds all the way flat instead of having to dig inside the wallet.
> 
> Outside brown Guccissima leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please excuse all of my loyalty cards, I pretty much have every loyalty card there is. these are only the cards that don't allow me to use my phone number to redeem my points.


Wow!  That's a great wallet!  Plenty of "storage" for your shopping needs


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> Just scored this Guccissima wallet at the Gucci outlet in Rosemont, IL [right outside of Chicago]. Most of my wallets do not have enough card slots for me [this one actually doesn't have enough really, need 3 additional on credit card side, and 5 additional on "other" card side, but good enough] I only had one wallet that had a sufficient number... and it was pretty beat down [I'm talking *VERY RAGGEDY*], been using it for years.  So I'm so ecstatic about my new wallet. Without further ado, inside, and outside of the large wallet, which may even be more of a clutch than a wallet. I also love that it opens all the way and folds all the way flat instead of having to dig inside the wallet.
> 
> Outside brown Guccissima leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please excuse all of my loyalty cards, I pretty much have every loyalty card there is. these are only the cards that don't allow me to use my phone number to redeem my points.



Beautiful. ...I had no idea there was such thing as a Gucci outlet.


----------



## CatePNW

alansgail said:


> For my birthday I received this gorgeous Coach Crosby and am loving everything about this bag so far......!



Love the red Crosby, I've got 2 of them (metallic & zebra) and wouldn't mind more.


----------



## CatePNW

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!  Coach Caroline



Want.  



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I found a couple of goodies. Here's my Dillards loot:
> 
> Green Swagger for $148. Since full price for the swagger is almost $500 I thought $148 was pretty darn good.
> View attachment 3083429
> 
> 
> Electric Blue Cindy for $125
> View attachment 3083430



Nice swag!  I LOVE that electric blue and have considered the Cindy Crossbody of the same color.  



MaryBel said:


> Switched into my Brahmin Mini Arno bag in pink copa cabana print (with Coach fob)
> 
> 
> ETA....I now just need a place to go! Maybe tomorrow, working on the yard today!



Has me humming Margaritaville and wanting a hurricane!


----------



## immigratty

MrsKC said:


> Beautiful. ...I had no idea there was such thing as a Gucci outlet.



Thanx so much. and yes they are out here. they generally carry bags/clothes/accessories that are years old [and didn't sell well].  The lady buckle I posted here before, I got about a month ago, and that bag was from the 2013 collection [there are a couple from the 2013 collection that I wish I had that are gone everywhere, and never even made it to the outlets though, 2011, etc. as well]. There are not too many, and many whispers of getting away from that. at that particular fashion outlet mall, there is also a Prada outlet,, burberry, Sak's, and Nieman Marcus [among others].  So if you are ever in the Chicago area, you should definitely check it out. 

I believe all premiere designers [except LV and Hermes] have outlets. all are very few, and very far between. If you don't mind being a few seasons behind [which I obviously don't] these are perfect. 

purse forum's blog actually did an article on it. 

http://www.purseblog.com/gucci/fall-2013-bag-collection/




BlazenHsss said:


> Wow!  That's a great wallet!  Plenty of "storage" for your shopping needs



thanx so much, and yes, got my froyo coupons too haha.



lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  enjoy your new wallet.



thx so much, it got to the point where I was humiliated to pull out my wallet. beautiful bag...TO' DOWN WALLET!!! that is NOT what's up in these streets.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty and unique bag. Really nice.


 
Thank you TM!


----------



## alansgail

CatePNW said:


> Love the red Crosby, I've got 2 of them (metallic & zebra) and wouldn't mind more.


Ooooh, I'd love to see that zebra! How fun!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CatePNW said:


> Want.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice swag!  I LOVE that electric blue and have considered the Cindy Crossbody of the same color.
> 
> 
> 
> Has me humming Margaritaville and wanting a hurricane!



Thank you


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL, I'll add you to my list.   But I have to warn you that I have 3 sisters, 2 SIL's and 6 nieces.....


Well, well, well. You can break it to them gently. I am sure they will understand.
I figure, if they aren't a member of tpf then they cannot provide a truly loving home for any of your wayward baggage. Just sayin'. LOL.

And by the way, if that Blue Croco Zip Zip does not get enough attention and needs to be relocated, please send that baby my way. It will be our little secret from the family.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Yesterday we met friends for lunch and pale blue Cindy came along for the ride.
View attachment 3086753


Today it's back to work and I'm starting the week with Green Swagger. 
View attachment 3086754


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yesterday we met friends for lunch and pale blue Cindy came along for the ride.
> View attachment 3086753
> 
> 
> Today it's back to work and I'm starting the week with Green Swagger.
> View attachment 3086754


Beautiful bags, NAC!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Has me humming Margaritaville and wanting a hurricane!




I know what you mean, every time I look at it I wish I was on vacation on a beach.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yesterday we met friends for lunch and pale blue Cindy came along for the ride.
> View attachment 3086753
> 
> 
> Today it's back to work and I'm starting the week with Green Swagger.
> View attachment 3086754


Wow!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK Hamilton Traveler in Luggage riding shotgun on the morning commute.
View attachment 3087864

View attachment 3087865


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  you have a beautiful collection of handbags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's been a while, but I got to do a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk today.

I've been watching this bag for a while hoping it would get markdown and it finally did. Got her for 25% off.
View attachment 3087984

View attachment 3087985


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a while, but I got to do a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk today.
> 
> I've been watching this bag for a while hoping it would get markdown and it finally did. Got her for 25% off.
> View attachment 3087984
> 
> View attachment 3087985


Your bags are lovely NAC! The blue is stunning!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> Just scored this Guccissima wallet at the Gucci outlet in Rosemont, IL [right outside of Chicago]. Most of my wallets do not have enough card slots for me [this one actually doesn't have enough really, need 3 additional on credit card side, and 5 additional on "other" card side, but good enough] I only had one wallet that had a sufficient number... and it was pretty beat down [I'm talking *VERY RAGGEDY*], been using it for years.  So I'm so ecstatic about my new wallet. Without further ado, inside, and outside of the large wallet, which may even be more of a clutch than a wallet. I also love that it opens all the way and folds all the way flat instead of having to dig inside the wallet.
> 
> Outside brown Guccissima leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please excuse all of my loyalty cards, I pretty much have every loyalty card there is. these are only the cards that don't allow me to use my phone number to redeem my points.


 
Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, well, well. You can break it to them gently. I am sure they will understand.
> I figure, if they aren't a member of tpf then they cannot provide a truly loving home for any of your wayward baggage. Just sayin'. LOL.
> 
> And by the way, if that Blue Croco Zip Zip does not get enough attention and needs to be relocated, please send that baby my way. It will be our little secret from the family.




LOL, I'll keep all that in mind......



MrsKC said:


> Beautiful bags, NAC!


Thanks!!



hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow!!


Thanks!!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  you have a beautiful collection of handbags.


Thank you!  Luckily I've been able to get the majority of them on sale or clearance.  That's a big help.



MrsKC said:


> Your bags are lovely NAC! The blue is stunning!


Thanks!!  I've been keeping an eye on this color for awhile now.  25% is not as good as 40% or 50%, but locally I don't see Brahmins go on sale for that much off very often.  At least not the colors and styles I'm interested in.  So I pounced, lol. 



CatePNW said:


> Want.
> 
> *Nice swag!  I LOVE that electric blue and have considered the Cindy Crossbody of the same color.*
> 
> Has me humming Margaritaville and wanting a hurricane!


 Me too!  Electric Blue is TDF gorgeous!  I love it so much I now have two bags in that color, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a while, but I got to do a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk today.
> 
> I've been watching this bag for a while hoping it would get markdown and it finally did. Got her for 25% off.
> View attachment 3087984
> 
> View attachment 3087985


 
You know I love it GF! Congrats!
What's the name of this color? It's gorgeous!


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!




thanx


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Hamilton Traveler in Luggage riding shotgun on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3087864
> 
> View attachment 3087865



Almost changed into mine earlier today, it would go great with my outfit, but I was too lazy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> You know I love it GF! Congrats!
> What's the name of this color? It's gorgeous!




Thanks GF! I had to look at the tag for the color name. Looks like the color  is Surf. To me it looks like a denim blue, and it is so pretty.

ETA: actually a darker denim blue.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today - Coach - Ms Dark Plume Pheobe!!


----------



## Alto Junkie

Henri Bendel hobo for me today!


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Coach - Ms Dark Plume Pheobe!!





Alto Junkie said:


> Henri Bendel hobo for me today!



Gorgeous ladies!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous ladies!


 Thank you!!!


----------



## Alto Junkie

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous ladies!



Thank you!


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Coach - Ms Dark Plume Pheobe!!


Gorgeous color! My new Dooney is that color I think.


----------



## Trudysmom

Alto Junkie said:


> Henri Bendel hobo for me today!


Pretty bag.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Coach - Ms Dark Plume Pheobe!!




Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Alto Junkie said:


> Henri Bendel hobo for me today!


 
So pretty! For a second I thought it was a Michael Kors.


----------



## Trudysmom

Today I took my little red Aldo. Got compliments!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Today I took my little red Aldo. Got compliments!




I love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> Gorgeous color! My new Dooney is that color I think.





MaryBel said:


> Love it!



Thanks ladies


----------



## MaryBel

My 2 electric blue beauties are here! Well, they came yesterday but didn't have a chance to take the pics until today


----------



## MaryBel

And a navy beauty too


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> My 2 electric blue beauties are here! Well, they came yesterday but didn't have a chance to take the pics until today


L o v e


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> And a navy beauty too



Love this


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> L o v e


 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love this




Thanks GF!


----------



## Alto Junkie

MaryBel said:


> And a navy beauty too


Very nice! I love blue handbags!


----------



## MaryBel

Alto Junkie said:


> Very nice! I love blue handbags!


 
Thanks! Me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Lacquer Blue Pheebs on the morning commute. 
View attachment 3089972

View attachment 3089973


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Love everyone's blue bags!!!!


----------



## klynneann

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Coach - Ms Dark Plume Pheobe!!



I LOVE this!  I missed out on the Phoebes, and this color is gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Lacquer Blue Pheebs on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3089972
> 
> View attachment 3089973



Oh goodness - another gorgeous color Phoebe!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

klynneann said:


> I LOVE this!  I missed out on the Phoebes, and this color is gorgeous!


 

Thank you


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Lacquer Blue Pheebs on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3089972
> 
> View attachment 3089973


 
Twins!


----------



## MaryBel

It's a bit rainy here today, so I switched to my MK Large Cindy in electric blue.


BTW, I found a way to attach my gold tone fobs. I took this chain with clasp from a coach fob and now I will use it with all my fobs.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> It's a bit rainy here today, so I switched to my MK Large Cindy in electric blue.
> 
> 
> BTW, I found a way to attach my gold tone fobs. I took this chain with clasp from a coach fob and now I will use it with all my fobs.


Very pretty color and bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Lacquer Blue Pheebs on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3089972
> 
> View attachment 3089973


Such a pretty color, nice bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty color and bag.




thank you TM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My 2 electric blue beauties are here! Well, they came yesterday but didn't have a chance to take the pics until today





MaryBel said:


> And a navy beauty too





MaryBel said:


> It's a bit rainy here today, so I switched to my MK Large Cindy in electric blue.
> 
> BTW, I found a way to attach my gold tone fobs. I took this chain with clasp from a coach fob and now I will use it with all my fobs.



BEAUTIFUL MB! 

What a great way to use the Coach fob! It looks perfect on Cindy!

Congrats on your three new beauties!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> And a navy beauty too



I wanted this one soo bad. But, I managed to resist. Isnt it just beautiful and so elegant?!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Friday everyone!! First outing today for electric blue Cindy. She is just so pretty. Love this color!
View attachment 3090903

View attachment 3090904


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> My 2 electric blue beauties are here! Well, they came yesterday but didn't have a chance to take the pics until today




Yay! They arrived! I'm behind on reading so I just saw this, right after I posted my twin of your Cindy. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> BEAUTIFUL MB!
> 
> What a great way to use the Coach fob! It looks perfect on Cindy!
> 
> Congrats on your three new beauties!




Thanks GF!
I love this color! 


I was thinking on a way to do something similar to using the ball chain since I know that one is not very secure (my coach hangtags keep falling off those chains) so I remembered that I have that fob that had the chain with the clasp on it, so I took it off and now it will be shared with all my gold tone fobs until I find a way to get more.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> I wanted this one soo bad. But, I managed to resist. Isnt it just beautiful and so elegant?!!


 
Thanks Nebo! 
Yes, it is, and I love it has an outside pocket but you can barely see it.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! First outing today for electric blue Cindy. She is just so pretty. Love this color!
> View attachment 3090903
> 
> View attachment 3090904




Love it with that furry fob!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yay! They arrived! I'm behind on reading so I just saw this, right after I posted my twin of your Cindy. Congrats!


 
Thanks GF!
Yep, they are all here. Well, except the green swagger. That one is coming today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! First outing today for electric blue Cindy. She is just so pretty. Love this color!
> View attachment 3090903
> 
> View attachment 3090904




Happy Friday NAC!

Cindy is beautiful in electric blue! And I love her furry pom!

Have a good day!


----------



## MaryBel

Ms Green Swagger is here and it's gorgeous!


I had not seen that the hangtags in these come attached with a little chain, kind of what I did. Funny!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Ms Green Swagger is here and it's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I had not seen that the hangtags in these come attached with a little chain, kind of what I did. Funny!



She's beautiful MB!  If I had to choose only one Coach bag right now, it would be this one!  I love the style, size, zip top, feet, handles, and strap!

We knew the chain was a good idea!

Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Ms Green Swagger is here and it's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I had not seen that the hangtags in these come attached with a little chain, kind of what I did. Funny!



Twins. Yum yum


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! First outing today for electric blue Cindy. She is just so pretty. Love this color!
> View attachment 3090903
> 
> View attachment 3090904



I need something in this color ASAP


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Ms Green Swagger is here and it's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I had not seen that the hangtags in these come attached with a little chain, kind of what I did. Funny!


I use my Coach chains on all of my bags. That is how I use most key fobs. 

Your bag is very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Vermillion Coach Willis today.


----------



## CatePNW

Coach Metallic Crosby today.  Changed into this after carrying the Zebra one the past week.  I love this satchel.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> It's a bit rainy here today, so I switched to my MK Large Cindy in electric blue.
> 
> 
> BTW, I found a way to attach my gold tone fobs. I took this chain with clasp from a coach fob and now I will use it with all my fobs.



That's a great idea!  What keychain is that originally from?


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! First outing today for electric blue Cindy. She is just so pretty. Love this color!
> View attachment 3090903
> 
> View attachment 3090904



Love that blue.  And twins on the fob too, I put mine on metallic Crosby today!


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Ms Green Swagger is here and it's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I had not seen that the hangtags in these come attached with a little chain, kind of what I did. Funny!



Pretty!  I haven't noticed that chain detail on the Swagger.  I wish ALL fobs came with a clip, or something easy like this.


----------



## CatePNW

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Vermillion Coach Willis today.



Such a cute little bag, great outfit!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful MB!  If I had to choose only one Coach bag right now, it would be this one!  I love the style, size, zip top, feet, handles, and strap!
> 
> We knew the chain was a good idea!
> 
> Congrats!


 


Thanks GF!
It is gorgeous! I had not seen it IRL and now that I have, I'm so happy I ordered it.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins. Yum yum




Hey Twin!
It is yummy! Your pic had me drooling every time I saw it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Hey Twin!
> It is yummy! Your pic had me drooling every time I saw it!



How you have me lusting over MK ekectric blue


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I use my Coach chains on all of my bags. That is how I use most key fobs.
> 
> Your bag is very pretty.




Thanks TM!
These have an actual link chain, not the regular ball chain. The one in the swagger even has a string ring clasp.
I don't like the ball chain because those get open somehow. A few times the hangtags have fallen from a few of my coach bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Vermillion Coach Willis today.






CatePNW said:


> Coach Metallic Crosby today.  Changed into this after carrying the Zebra one the past week.  I love this satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3091284
> View attachment 3091285



Happy Friday TM and Cate!

Looks like it's a day for pulling out beautiful Coach bags! Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Vermillion Coach Willis today.




So pretty!
Love your outfit!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Coach Metallic Crosby today.  Changed into this after carrying the Zebra one the past week.  I love this satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3091284
> View attachment 3091285




Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> That's a great idea!  What keychain is that originally from?


 
It is from this fob. As you can see, it was attached to the ring, so I took it out.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Pretty!  I haven't noticed that chain detail on the Swagger.  I wish ALL fobs came with a clip, or something easy like this.


 
Thanks!
Me neither. After I saw it today, I was like 'I should have waited on breaking my head on finding a way how to attach the fobs  '


I like the idea of the chain because you can use it on bags that don't have rings on the handles, like the ones on the Olivia, Gabriella or the Coach Preston.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> How you have me lusting over MK ekectric blue




That's how it goes!
I think you need a N/S Hamilton. That would be a good size for you. They are reduced at Macys right now and I think they might be cheaper in store.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> That's how it goes!
> I think you need a N/S Hamilton. That would be a good size for you. They are reduced at Macys right now and I think they might be cheaper in store.



In my cart. Trying to hold out until next week for the donate 5$ And get 25 or 30% off


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! First outing today for electric blue Cindy. She is just so pretty. Love this color!
> View attachment 3090903
> 
> View attachment 3090904


Great bag and color! I have KS Bag in similar shape and color, gonna have to take her out ! Love your Pom fobs, I ordered one on Amazon, but it's taking forever to get here! I think it's literally on a boat from China! Lol...Do you mind sharing where you get yours from?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Vermillion Coach Willis today.


Love  Miss Willis! She looks great on you! I have 2, Bright Coral and colorblock parchment/citrine. Love the back slip pocket on these! The leather is yummy too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

CatePNW said:


> Coach Metallic Crosby today.  Changed into this after carrying the Zebra one the past week.  I love this satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3091284
> View attachment 3091285


Love this bag! Looks so cute with the fluffy Pom! I'm still waiting for my grey pom I ordered. Hope it's as nice as yours and NAC's!


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> It is from this fob. As you can see, it was attached to the ring, so I took it out.



Thanks for the photo, that's a great idea to use that chain!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Thanks for the photo, that's a great idea to use that chain!


 
no problem!


----------



## klynneann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! First outing today for electric blue Cindy. She is just so pretty. Love this color!
> View attachment 3090903
> 
> View attachment 3090904



I LOVE this color!!  She's beautiful!


----------



## klynneann

CatePNW said:


> Coach Metallic Crosby today.  Changed into this after carrying the Zebra one the past week.  I love this satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3091284
> View attachment 3091285



This is a very very pretty bag!  Love the gold/black combo.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*; love your new green MK handbag.  Enjoy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I just loaded up my MK large Riley in pale blue for it's maiden voyage.  I can't believe how much I love looking at this bag.   The color is beautiful and the leather is lovely.  The satchel style and the size are perfect for me.


----------



## Vicmarie

Wore my mono speedy 35 today ! She's developing her patina nicely !


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*; love your new green MK handbag.  Enjoy.


Thanks LJ! She's not MK, she's coach.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3093140
> 
> 
> Wore my mono speedy 35 today ! She's developing her patina nicely !


Ooooohhhh pretty!!
The LV I want is unobtainable....to high for my stakes. I shall admire from afar!


----------



## Vicmarie

BlazenHsss said:


> Ooooohhhh pretty!!
> The LV I want is unobtainable....to high for my stakes. I shall admire from afar!




Girl I know what you mean , I want at least a couple that are pretty unattainable as well . My "dream" LVs lol ...


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> Girl I know what you mean , I want at least a couple that are pretty unattainable as well . My "dream" LVs lol ...


The Trevi.
Siiiiiiiighhhhhhh


----------



## Vicmarie

[emoji33][emoji33] mine too !!! One day love , one day ! Not sure when I'll have an extra 2,000+ lying around , but one day ... [emoji7] I can't believe we were thinking of the same one lol


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> [emoji33][emoji33] mine too !!! One day love , one day ! Not sure when I'll have an extra 2,000+ lying around , but one day ... [emoji7] I can't believe we were thinking of the same one lol


Great minds and all that!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Tatum on the morning commute.
View attachment 3094739


----------



## ilikesunshine

Vicmarie said:


> [emoji33][emoji33] mine too !!! One day love , one day ! Not sure when I'll have an extra 2,000+ lying around , but one day ... [emoji7] I can't believe we were thinking of the same one lol



I know right...I was thinking if i put a little bit of $ away each week, maybe I can get one.  BUT, I like switching bags that I'd feel it may not be worth the $...IDK, need to think about it some more, LOL.  Until then, Coach & Dooney it is


----------



## ilikesunshine

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Tatum on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3094739



I just LOVE this bag.  I haven't used mine yet.  I need your feather to go with it


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love my light blue MK Riley satchel so much,  I want more colors.  

  I already have the red,  but wouldn't mind adding the strawberry or black or something else.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love my light blue MK Riley satchel so much,  I want more colors.
> 
> I already have the red,  but wouldn't mind adding the strawberry or black or something else.



Hi LJ!

I love the way Riley looks when she's carried! She looks good in every color available.  I hope you're able to add strawberry and black to your collection soon!

Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Tatum on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3094739



 !!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3093140
> 
> 
> Wore my mono speedy 35 today ! She's developing her patina nicely !





Vicmarie said:


> Girl I know what you mean , I want at least a couple that are pretty unattainable as well . My "dream" LVs lol ...



Hi V!

I love your Speedy! 

 My "Not even in my dreams" bags are the Sofia Coppola and lumineuse!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Tatum on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3094739


Very pretty bag.


----------



## Vicmarie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi V!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> My "Not even in my dreams" bags are the Sofia Coppola and lumineuse!




Oh man ! Those are pretty high up there [emoji29]


----------



## duckiesforme

anyone live close enough to a brahmin store to attend the sample sale they had yesterday? just wondering what they had.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> This one is a little more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 2008129


 
A match made in heaven!!  Prettier than if they were exactly the same!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

duckiesforme said:


> anyone live close enough to a brahmin store to attend the sample sale they had yesterday? just wondering what they had.




I don't,  but I wish I did.


----------



## klynneann

In addition to the new Dooney I got yesterday at the outlets, I picked up this Coach bag.  I always wanted a Phoebe but couldn't find the right color.  The minute I saw this one, I loved it. I know they're "made for outlet" now, but I couldn't help taking her home.  Hopefully she won't fall apart right away lol.  I love how rich the navy looks with the GHW.  The first picture is natural light, the second indoor light.


----------



## Trudysmom

klynneann said:


> In addition to the new Dooney I got yesterday at the outlets, I picked up this Coach bag.  I always wanted a Phoebe but couldn't find the right color.  The minute I saw this one, I loved it. I know they're "made for outlet" now, but I couldn't help taking her home.  Hopefully she won't fall apart right away lol.  I love how rich the navy looks with the GHW.  The first picture is natural light, the second indoor light.


Very pretty bag.


----------



## klynneann

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.



Thanks, Trudysmom!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sequin Sophia on the morning commute 
View attachment 3100681

View attachment 3100682


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today - Coach Tatum Tote - Coral


----------



## crazyforcoach09

klynneann said:


> In addition to the new Dooney I got yesterday at the outlets, I picked up this Coach bag.  I always wanted a Phoebe but couldn't find the right color.  The minute I saw this one, I loved it. I know they're "made for outlet" now, but I couldn't help taking her home.  Hopefully she won't fall apart right away lol.  I love how rich the navy looks with the GHW.  The first picture is natural light, the second indoor light.


 
Love Phoebe - I own three  
why would she fall apart?


----------



## klynneann

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love Phoebe - I own three
> why would she fall apart?



Well, I was being a little facetious.    I feel like everyone is always talking about how the "made for outlet" items are not the same quality as the made for retail store items.  Hopefully I will not have any problems!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

klynneann said:


> Well, I was being a little facetious.    I feel like everyone is always talking about how the "made for outlet" items are not the same quality as the made for retail store items.  Hopefully I will not have any problems!


 
Oh -Ok - My first love is Coach and I mainly buy FP items from the outlet BUT that is not to say that outlet bags are low in quality. Many outlet bags are better than FP - but that is just my thoughts...I am sure you will be fine. Phoebe is a well made bag  leather is sooo good!!!!


I love the new STONE color!


----------



## klynneann

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Oh -Ok - My first love is Coach and I mainly buy FP items from the outlet BUT that is not to say that outlet bags are low in quality. Many outlet bags are better than FP - but that is just my thoughts...I am sure you will be fine. Phoebe is a well made bag  leather is sooo good!!!!
> 
> 
> I love the new STONE color!



That's good to know - thank you!

I have not seen the new stone color yet...    They did have this metallic teal that was really pretty...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

klynneann said:


> That's good to know - thank you!
> 
> I have not seen the new stone color yet...    They did have this metallic teal that was really pretty...


 


Stone has suede on the sides OMG it is pretty


----------



## klynneann

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Stone has suede on the sides OMG it is pretty



I googled it - it is really pretty!


----------



## Daquiri

klynneann said:


> In addition to the new Dooney I got yesterday at the outlets, I picked up this Coach bag.  I always wanted a Phoebe but couldn't find the right color.  The minute I saw this one, I loved it. I know they're "made for outlet" now, but I couldn't help taking her home.  Hopefully she won't fall apart right away lol.  I love how rich the navy looks with the GHW.  The first picture is natural light, the second indoor light.



Beautiful bag. Nice selection.


----------



## klynneann

Daquiri said:


> Beautiful bag. Nice selection.



Thank you, Daquiri!


----------



## RuedeNesle

klynneann said:


> In addition to the new Dooney I got yesterday at the outlets, I picked up this Coach bag.  I always wanted a Phoebe but couldn't find the right color.  The minute I saw this one, I loved it. I know they're "made for outlet" now, but I couldn't help taking her home.  Hopefully she won't fall apart right away lol.  I love how rich the navy looks with the GHW.  The first picture is natural light, the second indoor light.



Congrats on finding Phoebe. She's so pretty in navy!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sequin Sophia on the morning commute
> View attachment 3100681
> 
> View attachment 3100682



 Nice bag! I love the sequins and the purse charm! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Coach Tatum Tote - Coral



 I LOVE Tatum in Coral!


----------



## klynneann

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats on finding Phoebe. She's so pretty in navy!




Thank you!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats on finding Phoebe. She's so pretty in navy!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bag! I love the sequins and the purse charm!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Tatum in Coral!


 


Thanks RN!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sequin Sophia on the morning commute
> View attachment 3100681
> 
> View attachment 3100682


That is such a great bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Coach Tatum Tote - Coral


Pretty bag and color.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Coach butterfly basket tote yesterday.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Coach butterfly basket tote yesterday.



Very pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bag and color.


 Thank you!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Coach butterfly basket tote yesterday.




so cutttte and sad I let go of the large size


----------



## MiaBorsa

So many beautiful bags in this thread, ladies.    

I am temporarily lifting my Bag Ban to pick up a few fall things.     I just can't resist some of the new styles and I always love fall bag colors best.   Anyway, here is my new Brahmin Westbrook shoulder bag in pecan.   LOVE her....


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> So many beautiful bags in this thread, ladies.
> 
> I am temporarily lifting my Bag Ban to pick up a few fall things.     I just can't resist some of the new styles and I always love fall bag colors best.   Anyway, here is my new Brahmin Westbrook shoulder bag in pecan.   LOVE her....



Morning Sarah! 

I love your new Brahmin!  She's a beautiful fall bag!


"Bag Ban" as defined by the ladies in the Dooney Forum:

The cessation from buying handbags unless there's a good sale, you really love it, or it's for the upcoming season.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning Sarah!
> 
> I love your new Brahmin!  She's a beautiful fall bag!
> 
> 
> "Bag Ban" as defined by the ladies in the Dooney Forum:
> 
> *The cessation from buying handbags unless there's a good sale, you really love it, or it's for the upcoming season.*


   Thanks, Chickie.   :kiss:   Are you home from Lost Wages now?   We just returned from a trip to Wyoming, Colorado and New Mexico.  Three weeks and I'm so glad to be home!!  (Except for the warehouse of laundry, lol.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Chickie.   :kiss:   Are you home from Lost Wages now?   We just returned from a trip to Wyoming, Colorado and New Mexico.  Three weeks and I'm so glad to be home!!  (Except for the warehouse of laundry, lol.)



We returned on the 13th.  The grandchildren start school Monday.  I'm in SF this weekend hanging out with my sister. (But right now she's sleep, and I'm at Starbucks )  We were in Vegas 6 1/2 weeks. It was a blast but it's good to be back in the Bay area and out of that heat!   I hope you had a wonderful trip!  (And let's not talk about laundry! LOL!)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning Sarah!
> 
> I love your new Brahmin!  She's a beautiful fall bag!
> 
> 
> "Bag Ban" as defined by the ladies in the Dooney Forum:
> 
> The cessation from buying handbags unless there's a good sale, you really love it, or it's for the upcoming season.


 
*RN:*  I love your definition of the 'bag ban'... perfect.


*Mia:*  love your new Brahmin.  That color is really rich looking.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  I love your definition of the 'bag ban'... perfect.
> 
> 
> *Mia:*  love your new Brahmin.  That color is really rich looking.



Thanks, LJ.  I love how well they pattern-matched the front of the bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning Sarah!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your new Brahmin!  She's a beautiful fall bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Bag Ban" as defined by the ladies in the Dooney Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> The cessation from buying handbags unless there's a good sale, you really love it, or it's for the upcoming season.




I love your new bag and the definition! [emoji23]
I'm glad you had a nice time in your vacation. It sounds really nice. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I love your new bag and the definition! [emoji23]
> I'm glad you had a nice time in your vacation. It sounds really nice. [emoji4]



Hey ban-buddy!   Thanks; I've decided I can't resist a few new fall styles.     We had a great trip but it's good to be home.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> So many beautiful bags in this thread, ladies.
> 
> I am temporarily lifting my Bag Ban to pick up a few fall things.     I just can't resist some of the new styles and I always love fall bag colors best.   Anyway, here is my new Brahmin Westbrook shoulder bag in pecan.   LOVE her....


Oh gorgeous! Love the neutral color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh gorgeous! Love the neutral color!



Thanks, KC!


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> So many beautiful bags in this thread, ladies.
> 
> I am temporarily lifting my Bag Ban to pick up a few fall things.     I just can't resist some of the new styles and I always love fall bag colors best.   Anyway, here is my new Brahmin Westbrook shoulder bag in pecan.   LOVE her....



That's a stunner!



RuedeNesle said:


> Morning Sarah!
> 
> I love your new Brahmin!  She's a beautiful fall bag!
> 
> 
> "Bag Ban" as defined by the ladies in the Dooney Forum:
> 
> *The cessation from buying handbags unless there's a good sale, you really love it, or it's for the upcoming season*.



Perfect.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> So many beautiful bags in this thread, ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> I am temporarily lifting my Bag Ban to pick up a few fall things.     I just can't resist some of the new styles and I always love fall bag colors best.   Anyway, here is my new Brahmin Westbrook shoulder bag in pecan.   LOVE her....




This is worth "temporarily" lifting your ban. It's beautiful and I LOOOVE this color. So rich looking.


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> So many beautiful bags in this thread, ladies.
> 
> I am temporarily lifting my Bag Ban to pick up a few fall things.     I just can't resist some of the new styles and I always love fall bag colors best.   Anyway, here is my new Brahmin Westbrook shoulder bag in pecan.   LOVE her....



love this brahmin bag, I've been considering this one for myself.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> So many beautiful bags in this thread, ladies.
> 
> I am temporarily lifting my Bag Ban to pick up a few fall things.     I just can't resist some of the new styles and I always love fall bag colors best.   Anyway, here is my new Brahmin Westbrook shoulder bag in pecan.   LOVE her....


Beautiful. I don't know if Brahmin makes any bag that is not beautiful. Just love them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> That's a stunner!
> 
> Perfect.





PcanTannedBty said:


> This is worth "temporarily" lifting your ban. It's beautiful and I LOOOVE this color. So rich looking.





duckiesforme said:


> love this brahmin bag, I've been considering this one for myself.





YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful. I don't know if Brahmin makes any bag that is not beautiful. Just love them.



Thanks everyone.  I'm carrying her this week and she's a total WINNER.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Chickie.   :kiss:   Are you home from Lost Wages now?   We just returned from a trip to Wyoming, Colorado and New Mexico.  Three weeks and I'm so glad to be home!!  (Except for the warehouse of laundry, lol.)




Oh man, I missed the "Lost Wages" part. I think my eyes saw Las Vegas! Lol. Love your new Brahmin beauty. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Oh man, I missed the "Lost Wages" part. I think my eyes saw Las Vegas! Lol. Love your new Brahmin beauty. [emoji4]



Thanks, TB.  I ordered another Brahmin that will be here Monday.     I had unallocated funds when I returned the TSV Lilliana.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB.  I ordered another Brahmin that will be here Monday.     I had unallocated funds when I returned the TSV Lilliana.




Those are what I had! (Hi5). I love those funds. I can't wait to see your next Brahmin!


----------



## Twoboyz

I saw these at Macy's today and just had to take a picture. I thought they were so cute!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> I saw these at Macy's today and just had to take a picture. I thought they were so cute!
> View attachment 3111463



Those are cute! I haven't been to Macy's for 2-3 weeks, maybe something there will excite me next time I go!


----------



## CatePNW

Been using my new PINK Coach bag the past few days, love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I saw these at Macy's today and just had to take a picture. I thought they were so cute!
> View attachment 3111463


 Cute!   There's a lot of fringe out there lately.  



CatePNW said:


> Been using my new PINK Coach bag the past few days, love the color.
> 
> View attachment 3111530
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111531


 Vibrant pink, Cate!  Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Been using my new PINK Coach bag the past few days, love the color.
> 
> View attachment 3111530
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111531


Such a pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Moss green Willis today. Such a great color and bag, love my Willis bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Those are cute! I haven't been to Macy's for 2-3 weeks, maybe something there will excite me next time I go!








MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!   There's a lot of fringe out there lately.
> 
> 
> .




I don't  know why I'm drawn to it. I didn't think I was a fringe kind of girl. It must be the horse lover in me. [emoji4]

I hope you find something next time Cate. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Been using my new PINK Coach bag the past few days, love the color.
> 
> View attachment 3111530
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111531




I love that bag! I was look g at it in the black, but this pink is so pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Moss green Willis today. Such a great color and bag, love my Willis bags.




Love the bag with the top. Moss and purple are so pretty together!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I saw these at Macy's today and just had to take a picture. I thought they were so cute!
> View attachment 3111463




Those would so cute with winter boots.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Moss green Willis today. Such a great color and bag, love my Willis bags.


The olive is lovely. Do you find your beautiful tops at a specific place?


----------



## klynneann

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Moss green Willis today. Such a great color and bag, love my Willis bags.



Such a great color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Moss green Willis today. Such a great color and bag, love my Willis bags.



Love Willis!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> The olive is lovely. Do you find your beautiful tops at a specific place?


I love Chico's, that top is from Chico's a few years ago. They usually have gorgeous scarf tops. I love their tops, maxi skirts etc, lasts and wears so well. I have a lot of pretty things. I love online shopping at so many places.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I love Chico's, that top is from Chico's a few years ago. They usually have gorgeous scarf tops. I love their tops, maxi skirts etc, lasts and wears so well. I have a lot of pretty things. I love online shopping at so many places.



Thanks so much. I will look at Chicos!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Thanks so much. I will look at Chicos!


They get new things in a lot. Keep looking, online also.  They are so helpful in the store.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> They get new things in a lot. Keep looking, online also.  They are so helpful in the store.


I took a peek online and they have beautiful blouses!! I have been in the store a few times but have never found anything when I am there. I am liking what I see online and now things are 40% off .


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> I took a peek online and they have beautiful blouses!! I have been in the store a few times but have never found anything when I am there. I am liking what I see online and now things are 40% off .


Yes, nice sale now. I get the emails. The clothing changes a lot so you can keep looking. Spring is my favorite, but I love it all year.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Those would so cute with winter boots.




Boots are my favorite thing about winter [emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

Here's my new MK Medium Sutton satchel in dark khaki. I love that it's like a smaller Willa. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new MK Medium Sutton satchel in dark khaki. I love that it's like a smaller Willa. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113410



TB, she is so pretty.  Worth a ban break


----------



## duckiesforme

duckiesforme said:


> anyone live close enough to a brahmin store to attend the sample sale they had yesterday? just wondering what they had.



I was able to have the brahmin store in Texas email me a picture of some of the samples that they had for sale. One of them was a snake embossed mini asher in blue and I was able to buy it and have them send it to me. I had never seen Brahmins' snake embossed bags before. when it arrived, it had a coating on it like patent leather and the hardware was silver. for those of you that have bought brahmins in the past have they ever done bags with silver hardware and are all their snake embossed bags coated like this one? I will take pictures of it and have someone help me post them. I bought it as an all sales final but not sure if I will try and sell it or keep it. It's very pretty though.


----------



## Mrs. Q

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new MK Medium Sutton satchel in dark khaki. I love that it's like a smaller Willa. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113410


That color reminds me of D&B Elephant and I love it! Nice bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new MK Medium Sutton satchel in dark khaki. I love that it's like a smaller Willa. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113410




Sooo nice! Love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new MK Medium Sutton satchel in dark khaki. I love that it's like a smaller Willa. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113410



She's a beauty, TB!   Reminds me a bit of my Coach Cafe carryall in the silt color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> I was able to have the brahmin store in Texas email me a picture of some of the samples that they had for sale. One of them was a snake embossed mini asher in blue and I was able to buy it and have them send it to me. I had never seen Brahmins' snake embossed bags before. when it arrived, it had a coating on it like patent leather and the hardware was silver. for those of you that have bought brahmins in the past have they ever done bags with silver hardware and are all their snake embossed bags coated like this one? I will take pictures of it and have someone help me post them. I bought it as an all sales final but not sure if I will try and sell it or keep it. It's very pretty though.



I've been buying Brahmin for years and honestly don't recall any with silver hardware.  (Which is not to say that it hasn't happened.  )  Perhaps they may have tried it on a sample bag...?   I am a huge fan of Brahmin and I'm expecting one tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. Q

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been buying Brahmin for years and honestly don't recall any with silver hardware.  (Which is not to say that it hasn't happened.  )  Perhaps they may have tried it on a sample bag...?   I am a huge fan of Brahmin and I'm expecting one tomorrow.



I don't either, but I've only been in to Brahmins for a year; although I've seen them many times over the years,I don't recall silver hardware.


----------



## Mrs. Q

My only MK Handbag (So far...)


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My new Coach small Dakota bag and Minnetonka full leopard mocs!


----------



## Mrs. Q

Twoboyz said:


> I saw these at Macy's today and just had to take a picture. I thought they were so cute!
> View attachment 3111463



I saw these today and I LOVE them. They remind me so much of the 70s era I grew up in. 




Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Moss green Willis today. Such a great color and bag, love my Willis bags.



Im so loving her! Fall colors are in full effect.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My new Coach small Dakota bag and Minnetonka full leopard mocs!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Oops forgot pic ..


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Sorry for double pic!!!Uh, some kind of delay...didn't see my pic! Lol!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Moss green Willis today. Such a great color and bag, love my Willis bags.





Mrs. Q said:


> My only MK Handbag (So far...)



Love the Green Ladies!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new MK Medium Sutton satchel in dark khaki. I love that it's like a smaller Willa. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113410


Great bag !reminds me a little of my Coach grey borough!


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been buying Brahmin for years and honestly don't recall any with silver hardware.  (Which is not to say that it hasn't happened.  )  Perhaps they may have tried it on a sample bag...?   I am a huge fan of Brahmin and I'm expecting one tomorrow.



I got it out and looked at the hardware a little better and it seems to be darker then silver but it's not brass or their usual color of hardware. please post pictures of your new bag when you get it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Mrs. Q said:


> My only MK Handbag (So far...)



Love Riley!   I have her in the peanut color.

By the way, when I see your tagline, "misplaced Texan in Georgia" it makes me smile.  I am a "misplaced Georgian in Texas."


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> I got it out and looked at the hardware a little better and it seems to be darker then silver but it's not brass or their usual color of hardware. please post pictures of your new bag when you get it.



Will do!  I have some older Brahmins that have the antique brass looking hardware but my newer ones have shiny hardware similar to Dooney's...but all are "yellow" metals.   I have been disappointed to find that my newest Brahmin does not have the leather trim around the inside pockets and zipper pocket; that kind of cheapens the interior IMO.      I'd love to see your bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> TB, she is so pretty.  Worth a ban break



Thanks KC! I'm hoping it was... 



Mrs. Q said:


> That color reminds me of D&B Elephant and I love it! Nice bag!



Thanks Mrs. Q!  It was hard to get the true color.  It's more of a lighter tan color.  I don't have any bags in this color so I'm happy I got it.  



PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo nice! Love the color.



Thanks Pcan! 



MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty, TB!   Reminds me a bit of my Coach Cafe carryall in the silt color.



Thanks Sarah! it does sort of look like that bag in your pictures.  No wonder I love that Cafe color so much.


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> I was able to have the brahmin store in Texas email me a picture of some of the samples that they had for sale. One of them was a snake embossed mini asher in blue and I was able to buy it and have them send it to me. I had never seen Brahmins' snake embossed bags before. when it arrived, it had a coating on it like patent leather and the hardware was silver. for those of you that have bought brahmins in the past have they ever done bags with silver hardware and are all their snake embossed bags coated like this one? I will take pictures of it and have someone help me post them. I bought it as an all sales final but not sure if I will try and sell it or keep it. It's very pretty though.



I am falling for Brahmin.  I was admiring a tote in that Cherry color and a little crossbody that was like a miniature Willa in the darker brown color.  Stunning bags! The only thing that saved me today was the sale was over.


----------



## Twoboyz

Mrs. Q said:


> My only MK Handbag (So far...)



It's beautiful! I really love the style and leather on this bag.  Beautiful color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Coach small Dakota bag and Minnetonka full leopard mocs!



Cute bag and shoes.  I love the photo.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thank you!


----------



## duckiesforme

Twoboyz said:


> I am falling for Brahmin.  I was admiring a tote in that Cherry color and a little crossbody that was like a miniature Willa in the darker brown color.  Stunning bags! The only thing that saved me today was the sale was over.



I love Brahmin. I just bought a black cherry medium size duxbury from the Macys sale yesterday. as soon as I can, I will post pictures.


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> I love Brahmin. I just bought a black cherry medium size duxbury from the Macys sale yesterday. as soon as I can, I will post pictures.




Ooohhh I was looking at that very bag today. Gorgeous! I want something in that black cherry color soon. It might just be my next bag. I can't wait to see your pictures [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Moss green Willis today. Such a great color and bag, love my Willis bags.


 
Coach does Olive so well.  I love Willis in this color.  Perfect accent with your top.  Love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Been using my new PINK Coach bag the past few days, love the color.
> 
> View attachment 3111530
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111531


 
Love the color!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new MK Medium Sutton satchel in dark khaki. I love that it's like a smaller Willa. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113410


 
Almost twins!  I have this in the large size.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mrs. Q said:


> My only MK Handbag (So far...)


 
Congrats!  I love the MK Riley!  Is this one the Pale Blue?  If so, twins!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Coach small Dakota bag and Minnetonka full leopard mocs!


 
Very nice!!  Love the combo.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new MK Medium Sutton satchel in dark khaki. I love that it's like a smaller Willa. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3113410



Hi TB!

I really love your Mk Sutton!  



Mrs. Q said:


> My only MK Handbag (So far...)



Hi MQ!

This is a great first MK bag!  Riley is beautiful in any color!  Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oops forgot pic ..



Great bag, and I love those mocs!


----------



## duckiesforme

my brahmin sample bag mini asher snake embossed with the silver type of hardware


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> my brahmin sample bag mini asher snake embossed with the silver type of hardware



Nice!  I don't believe I have seen that type embossing before.


----------



## MiaBorsa

My Brahmin "Gracie" in the ink color got here today.   Loooooooooooooooooove her.


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> My Brahmin "Gracie" in the ink color got here today.   Loooooooooooooooooove her.



I was looking at this one on Brahmins' website today, I think she will be my next bag. love her she's so pretty


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> My Brahmin "Gracie" in the ink color got here today.   Loooooooooooooooooove her.



Holy cow GF, stunning!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> My Brahmin "Gracie" in the ink color got here today.   Loooooooooooooooooove her.




Uhhhh... Soooo beautiful. I don't think I've seen that color before. Hope you enjoy her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> I was looking at this one on Brahmins' website today, I think she will be my next bag. love her she's so pretty



Thanks, she's a great bag.  I wish she came in the black cherry color; I would buy another one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Holy cow GF, stunning!



Thanks KC!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhhh... Soooo beautiful. I don't think I've seen that color before. Hope you enjoy her!



Thanks, girl!  She's a great color.  I can't wait to load her up.


----------



## Trudysmom

Your Brahmin bags are both lovely! I tried to reply to both and it didn't work.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very nice!!  Love the combo.





klynneann said:


> Great bag, and I love those mocs!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## MrsKC

duckiesforme said:


> my brahmin sample bag mini asher snake embossed with the silver type of hardware


Oh I missed this yesterday, love the colors, will go with so many outfits!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> My Brahmin "Gracie" in the ink color got here today.   Loooooooooooooooooove her.


 

Wow!! That one is a beauty!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

duckiesforme said:


> my brahmin sample bag mini asher snake embossed with the silver type of hardware





MiaBorsa said:


> My Brahmin "Gracie" in the ink color got here today.   Loooooooooooooooooove her.



Hi DF and Sarah!


I love the style and quality of Brahmin bags!

DF, your mini Asher snake, and Sarah your Gracie are so beautiful!  The colors have me thinking of adding more blue to me collection. 

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Your Brahmin bags are both lovely! I tried to reply to both and it didn't work.





hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow!! That one is a beauty!!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DF and Sarah!
> 
> 
> I love the style and quality of Brahmin bags!
> 
> DF, your mini Asher snake, and Sarah your Gracie are so beautiful!  The colors have me thinking of adding more blue to me collection.
> 
> Congrats to both of you!



Thanks, everyone.  :kiss:


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> my brahmin sample bag mini asher snake embossed with the silver type of hardware




That's so pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> My Brahmin "Gracie" in the ink color got here today.   Loooooooooooooooooove her.




That is so stunning! I was looking at the Brahmins at Macy's today. I just can't decide which one I like best. That black cherry color is so gorgeous. That ink is such a dark rich blue.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Almost twins!  I have this in the large size.







RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I really love your Mk Sutton! :




Thank you both. Sadly I returned her today. The size just wasn't working. Everything was too crowded in there. That's okay though. I found three Dooneys that I must have soon. [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That is so stunning! I was looking at the Brahmins at Macy's today. I just can't decide which one I like best. That black cherry color is so gorgeous. That ink is such a dark rich blue.


  Thanks, I really love Gracie!!  I wish they would make Gracie in RED.   I agree, the black cherry is gorgeous, too.



Twoboyz said:


> Thank you both. Sadly I returned her today. The size just wasn't working. Everything was too crowded in there. That's okay though. I found three Dooneys that I must have soon. [emoji16]


  Sorry she didn't work for you, TB.  She is gorgeous.  Now on to the next!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, I really love Gracie!!  I wish they would make Gracie in RED.   I agree, the black cherry is gorgeous, too.
> 
> Sorry she didn't work for you, TB.  She is gorgeous.  Now on to the next!!!



Red would be stunning too.  Yes, next...and right back to Dooney and that Verona!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you both. Sadly I returned her today. The size just wasn't working. Everything was too crowded in there. That's okay though. I found three Dooneys that I must have soon. [emoji16]


 
Understand completely.  I have a medium raspberry, but the other two I have are the large and I much prefer the larger size.  


What Dooneys have caught your attention?  I'm nosey, lol, so I'm gonna ask!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Understand completely.  I have a medium raspberry, but the other two I have are the large and I much prefer the larger size.
> 
> 
> What Dooneys have caught your attention?  I'm nosey, lol, so I'm gonna ask!



I am in love with that raspberry color! It's so pretty! I have three on my wish list after today. 
Two from the Verona collection, the Elisa Satchel and the Cristina Crossbody.  Then I saw the suede Drawstring and it stole my heart too. I posted pictures on the Verona thread. I just don't know which one to get first....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I am in love with that raspberry color! It's so pretty! I have three on my wish list after today.
> Two from the Verona collection, the Elisa Satchel and the Cristina Crossbody.  Then I saw the suede Drawstring and it stole my heart too. I posted pictures on the Verona thread. I just don't know which one to get first....


 
Cool!  Can't wait to see which one you get first.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cool!  Can't wait to see which one you get first.



Thanks! I don't know if I should wait for the outlet, but I can't wait! Lol! I could go for the 25% off presale at Macy's on at least one of them to tie me over.


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> My Brahmin "Gracie" in the ink color got here today.   Loooooooooooooooooove her.



That's an incredible color!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> My Brahmin "Gracie" in the ink color got here today.   Loooooooooooooooooove her.



Looks beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> That's an incredible color!





ilikesunshine said:


> Looks beautiful!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! I don't know if I should wait for the outlet, but I can't wait! Lol! I could go for the 25% off presale at Macy's on at least one of them to tie me over.


 
Now that sounds like a good plan to me.  Anything less than full price makes me a happy girl.  Some deals are better than others, so it all works itself out in the end.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just got an email.... Brahmin has opened an outlet in NJ.


Also, Norstrom summer sale includes a limited # of Brahmin styles at 30-50% off.  Very limited styles and colors.


----------



## ilikesunshine

I'm so excited about Brahmin being in NJ...hoping to be able to go this weekend


----------



## Daquiri

MiaBorsa said:


> My Brahmin "Gracie" in the ink color got here today.   Loooooooooooooooooove her.



I browsed the Brahmins at Macys yesterday and this Ink color is stunning IRL.  Enjoy your new bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> My Brahmin "Gracie" in the ink color got here today.   Loooooooooooooooooove her.


 I love this darker color.  Definitely on my wish list.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Daquiri said:


> I browsed the Brahmins at Macys yesterday and this Ink color is stunning IRL.  Enjoy your new bags.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love this darker color.  Definitely on my wish list.



Thanks, ladies.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ilikesunshine said:


> I'm so excited about Brahmin being in NJ...hoping to be able to go this weekend




*ilikesunshine*: Their email said there was an extra 20% off the your entire purchase this weekend to celebrate the store opening.   I hope you have a very successful trip.


----------



## ilikesunshine

lavenderjunkie said:


> *ilikesunshine*: Their email said there was an extra 20% off the your entire purchase this weekend to celebrate the store opening.   I hope you have a very successful trip.



I saw that   hope I can make it!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Macy's sale this weekend.... MK large Riley in peanut is $207.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> I saw that   hope I can make it!!



Well... didja get to go???


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Well... didja get to go???



I didn't . I will get there eventually


----------



## Live It Up

I pulled out one of my Michael Kors favorites to carry on my birthday.  The large Frankie Mesh!! (I took off the heavy MK charm.) Love this bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> I pulled out one of my Michael Kors favorites to carry on my birthday.  The large Frankie Mesh!! (I took off the heavy MK charm.) Love this bag!




Bling bling... I've never seen this style in MK. It's definitely an eye catcher and very unique. Hope you enjoyed carrying her today.

And Happy Birthday!!! [emoji323][emoji324][emoji322]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> I pulled out one of my Michael Kors favorites to carry on my birthday.  The large Frankie Mesh!! (I took off the heavy MK charm.) Love this bag!



That purse screams *Par-tay!!*   Hope you had a great birthday.  artyhat:


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> I pulled out one of my Michael Kors favorites to carry on my birthday.  The large Frankie Mesh!! (I took off the heavy MK charm.) Love this bag!


Happy Birthday, very pretty bag.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bling bling... I've never seen this style in MK. It's definitely an eye catcher and very unique. Hope you enjoyed carrying her today.
> 
> And Happy Birthday!!! [emoji323][emoji324][emoji322]



Oh, I did enjoy carrying her today. Sparkle City! Thanks for the birthday wishes.



MiaBorsa said:


> That purse screams *Par-tay!!*   Hope you had a great birthday.  artyhat:







Trudysmom said:


> Happy Birthday, very pretty bag.



Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Another closet dive!   Today it's Coach Isabelle and her new doo-dad.


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> I pulled out one of my Michael Kors favorites to carry on my birthday.  The large Frankie Mesh!! (I took off the heavy MK charm.) Love this bag!


 
It's so pretty! Congrats and Happy belated birthday!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive!   Today it's Coach Isabelle and her new doo-dad.




Love Isabelle! One of my favorites!


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive!   Today it's Coach Isabelle and her new doo-dad.



That's pretty with the gold bling!


----------



## CatePNW

Changed to Kate Spade today, with Coach Hamptons fob.  It was hard to switch out of my double pocket Cranberry satchel, I love it more each time I use it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> I pulled out one of my Michael Kors favorites to carry on my birthday.  The large Frankie Mesh!! (I took off the heavy MK charm.) Love this bag!




Wow! It's the disco ball of bags [emoji3]. It's so fun! I love anything shiny and sparkly.  
Happy Birthday. [emoji322]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive!   Today it's Coach Isabelle and her new doo-dad.





Black and gold is so stunning together. Love her with her new do-dad. 



CatePNW said:


> Changed to Kate Spade today, with Coach Hamptons fob.  It was hard to switch out of my double pocket Cranberry satchel, I love it more each time I use it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129213
> View attachment 3129242
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129214




Very cute bag Cate. Love that fob. It's so cute and fun. I'm still taunted by that double pocket satchel. [emoji4]


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute bag Cate. Love that fob. It's so cute and fun. I'm still taunted by that double pocket satchel. [emoji4]



Thanks!  Do you have one of those satchels?  Seems like when I was new here you had the Bubble Gum one, or were talking about it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love Isabelle! One of my favorites!



Me, too!!   I was eyeing the terracotta one in my closet; I'll get her out in October.   (I think she's terracotta...that kind of burnt orange color.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> That's pretty with the gold bling!



Thanks, Cate.  I usually end up taking the bling off; I'm really not a blingy type.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Changed to Kate Spade today, with Coach Hamptons fob.  It was hard to switch out of my double pocket Cranberry satchel, I love it more each time I use it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129213
> View attachment 3129242
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129214



Cute bag!   I love Kate Spade.   I noticed recently that Macy's now carries KS.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Black and gold is so stunning together. Love her with her new do-dad.



Thanks, TB.


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag!   I love Kate Spade.   I noticed recently that Macy's now carries KS.



Oh, I didn't know that!  NOT my Macy's, but I will see what they have online.  My store only has Coach, Dooney and Michael Kors.  That's what I get for living in the sticks....LOL!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive!   Today it's Coach Isabelle and her new doo-dad.


Very pretty bag and charms.


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Changed to Kate Spade today, with Coach Hamptons fob.  It was hard to switch out of my double pocket Cranberry satchel, I love it more each time I use it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129213
> View attachment 3129242
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129214


I like the charm and a pretty bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive!   Today it's Coach Isabelle and her new doo-dad.




Oh my... This is beautiful!!! Love the shape and color! Great dive [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Willis bags today.


----------



## CatePNW

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.



Another pretty Willis, great outfit.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Oh, I didn't know that!  NOT my Macy's, but I will see what they have online.  My store only has Coach, Dooney and Michael Kors.  That's what I get for living in the sticks....LOL!



Check it out; it's VIP week!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag and charms.



Thank you.  She's an oldie but I love her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... This is beautiful!!! Love the shape and color! Great dive [emoji7]



Thanks, girl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.



Nice!   Makes me want to dive for my British Tan Willis.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Thanks!  Do you have one of those satchels?  Seems like when I was new here you had the Bubble Gum one, or were talking about it.




No, but I almost got it several times and then changed my mind thinking it would be too small. I was this thinking the navy. Every time I see it I want it all over again.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.




Willis is so cute. That color is great.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   Makes me want to dive for my British Tan Willis.


I have tan also.  LOVE the Willis bag.


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Check it out; it's VIP week!!



The VIP discount doesn't work on KS.


----------



## klynneann

CatePNW said:


> Changed to Kate Spade today, with Coach Hamptons fob.  It was hard to switch out of my double pocket Cranberry satchel, I love it more each time I use it.
> 
> View attachment 3129213
> View attachment 3129242
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129214



I have the same KS bag!  But mine is a different color.  And I think mine is bigger, and doesn't have the crossbody strap.  So really a completely different bag lol!  I like yours though - I think the smaller size would suit me better.  And such a cute charm!



Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.



Great color!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.


 
Love your Willis bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> The VIP discount doesn't work on KS.



Ugh, that blows.  I know they always exclude Brahmin, which annoys me to no end.


----------



## Live It Up

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! It's the disco ball of bags [emoji3]. It's so fun! I love anything shiny and sparkly.
> Happy Birthday. [emoji322]



Thanks


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying my Coach Swagger in Denim, but I'm changing out of it today. Still undecided what to change to.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Coach Swagger in Denim, but I'm changing out of it today. Still undecided what to change to.


I love your Coach. The color is nice and the leather too.

Have you seen the new Ace satchel? WOW. I am thinking about getting it.


----------



## myluvofbags

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Coach Swagger in Denim, but I'm changing out of it today. Still undecided what to change to.



&#128156;&#128156;&#128156; this color!   It's a perfect blue to match with denim.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I love your Coach. The color is nice and the leather too.
> 
> Have you seen the new Ace satchel? WOW. I am thinking about getting it.




Thanks TM!
I agree, the pebbled leather in these is really nice and to me the color is just awesome! What can I say, I love blue!


No I haven't seen the Ace satchel. My closest FP store is not very close (they closed the one that was closest to me) so I haven't been there in some time. It looks pretty good from the pics I have seen on the coach threads.


----------



## MaryBel

myluvofbags said:


> &#128156;&#128156;&#128156; this color!   It's a perfect blue to match with denim.


 
Thanks! I agree, the color goes nicely with denim!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Coach Swagger in Denim, but I'm changing out of it today. Still undecided what to change to.



Oooh, nice.  Is the Swagger heavy, MB?    I have a PCE that I was going to use on a Nomad hobo, but I have so many hobos now.   Still trying to make up my mind.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TM!
> I agree, the pebbled leather in these is really nice and to me the color is just awesome! What can I say, I love blue!
> 
> 
> No I haven't seen the Ace satchel. My closest FP store is not very close (they closed the one that was closest to me) so I haven't been there in some time. It looks pretty good from the pics I have seen on the coach threads.


I have just seen them on the Coach threads.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I have just seen them on the Coach threads.



They look nice, but I don't see $600 for a Coach satchel.  I read that they are excluded from the PCE, though my favorite SA told me she would honor the 30% off on the ACE if I wanted one.  (And of course, the department stores will discount them.)   I would like the bag better if they had a version with goldtone hardware.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> They look nice, but I don't see $600 for a Coach satchel.  I read that they are excluded from the PCE, though my favorite SA told me she would honor the 30% off on the ACE if I wanted one.  (And of course, the department stores will discount them.)   I would like the bag better if they had a version with goldtone hardware.


I am hoping Dooney and Bourke will make a satchel I can get


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> They look nice, but I don't see $600 for a Coach satchel.  I read that they are excluded from the PCE, though my favorite SA told me she would honor the 30% off on the ACE if I wanted one.  (And of course, the department stores will discount them.)   I would like the bag better if they had a version with goldtone hardware.


 
I agree, $600 is too much. I'll wait until I can get it 60% at the outlet!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my Coach Swagger in Denim, but I'm changing out of it today. Still undecided what to change to.




Pretty bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Pretty bag!


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

My other goodie from yesterday's delivery. Brahmin Duxbury satchel in Surf Vineyard


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I am hoping Dooney and Bourke will make a satchel I can get



I have my eye on a couple of the new styles, if they ever get them in stock!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Oh my gosh, you got it GF! I love that one.  Where did you find it?
Did you see the new Arden Satchel with the dark blue? It is to die for gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> My other goodie from yesterday's delivery. Brahmin Duxbury satchel in Surf Vineyard



Nice!   I love the Duxbury.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> My other goodie from yesterday's delivery. Brahmin Duxbury satchel in Surf Vineyard



Yow!  Love her!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh my gosh, you got it GF! I love that one.  Where did you find it?
> Did you see the new Arden Satchel with the dark blue? It is to die for gorgeous.




Thanks GF!
I got it at Macy's. 


Are you talking about the one with the snake print on the sides? If so, I love that collection! I want one of them!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I got it at Macy's.
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the one with the snake print on the sides? If so, I love that collection! I want one of them!


Glad you figured out it was me. I was replying on my phone and I must have missed adding the quote.

Anyway, yes it is the Creme Carlisle collection. It is stunning. Yes, we should get them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's Closet Dive from the MK shelf.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's Closet Dive from the MK shelf.



I would pay to take a tour of your handbag closet! I'm sure it would be worth the cost of admission! (And a free gift on the way out would be a nice touch. )

Lovin' your Thursday Closet Dive!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I would pay to take a tour of your handbag closet! I'm sure it would be worth the cost of admission! (And a free gift on the way out would be a nice touch. )
> 
> Lovin' your Thursday Closet Dive!



Girl, if you ever come this way you are welcome!  I'll cut you a deal on the entry fee!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, if you ever come this way you are welcome!  I'll cut you a deal on the entry fee!!



  Deal! I wish I could get there soon!  I would love to see your Fall line!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> My other goodie from yesterday's delivery. Brahmin Duxbury satchel in Surf Vineyard


 

Lovely for sure!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My other goodie from yesterday's delivery. Brahmin Duxbury satchel in Surf Vineyard







MiaBorsa said:


> Today's Closet Dive from the MK shelf.




Very pretty satchels [emoji4]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's Closet Dive from the MK shelf.


Love this MB


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Very pretty satchels [emoji4]



Thanks TB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Very pretty satchels [emoji4]





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love this MB



Thanks, chickie!


----------



## OmiNiomi

Brahmin Harrison carryall


----------



## MiaBorsa

Woot!   My suede bag for fall got here today.  Too bad it's 95 degrees outside.    Anyhow, here she is, the Michael Kors "Jamie" flap bag in caramel.   






And for size comparison... Brahmin Westbrook, Jamie, and Coach Legacy Patricia.


----------



## YankeeDooney

*BRAHIMIN TENT SALE: A September Haul Story*

I have always admired Brahmin bags and have always wanted to attend one of their tent sales. I figured that was the best way to get a bag(s) at a price point that I was comfortable paying. It was my first time attending the sale on Friday being a last minute decision, not knowing if I wanted to make the two and a half hour ride from CT to Fairhaven, MA. My mom decided to accompany me on the journey because she did not want her daughter to drive so long by herself. You know how mom's can be...they are always protective of their children, no matter how old they are. I am no kid....and we'll just leave it at that.

After leaving the house at 6 a.m., we arrived at the tent at 9:20 a.m. after a few quick stops. The tent had opened at 9 a.m. however, there was no line when we got there. Everyone was already inside. It was a complete frenzy with shoppers yet the bags were everywhere. Gorgeous! How is someone supposed to decide with so many in sight. Well, I learned quickly. if you hesitate, someone will grab it. I saw a beautiful blue Hudson on the table and by the time I made my way passed the throngs of shoppers, they were gone. From then on, if I remotely liked something, I grabbed it to decide later. I focused on bags although the wallets, clutches, and other accessories were equally gorgeous but it was difficult to survey those areas given the crowds of shoppers. The bags were a decent price point running at about 50-60% off retail.  Note these were past season bags...but really who cares? Certainly  not I, a gorgeous bag is a gorgeous bag.

I came across many nice ladies as we helped each other make decisions. There were others that were, shall we say, more aggressive. If you put your bags down for a minute to decide or rest, they would be grabbed. You can't turn your head for a second. But that's how tent sales go. It was also quite toasty inside the tent. I went there looking nice with my hair fixed just right and came out looking like I had been on a 3-day safari. No joke. If you have ever seen the 'Friends' episode where Monica's hair keeps getting bigger while they were on vacation, well that was me. There were, however, a few strategically placed large fans that provided some relief.

I was quite happy to see that my mom, who is up there in age, was very taken with many of the bags. Prior to that she had said that she did not need any more bags at her age. She found three. She also informed me that she would buy me one as an early Birthday gift. What a sweet mama.

I found many things along the way and had to narrow my choices. There were two bags that I am wishing I did not leave behind. As we made our way to the checkout, the sales associate (all of whom were very nice), advised that if my mom and I combined our purchase we would get an additional 25% off. Easy decision there. At the sale, you get an additional 10% off of three bags or 25% off 6 bags. 

I had heard that the bags did not come with storage bags and that you could purchase them separately. Luckily all of ours came with them, but I purchased a couple extra at $5 each.

Upon exiting after two hours inside handbag haven, we were asked if we would like to participate in a survey to get a free gift. Sure thing! After answering a few brief questions about Brahmin and handbag shopping, we were given a choice of two lovely key ring tassels. 

Overall, a nice shopping trip for us girls. I would recommend trying it at least once. I am sure this will not be my last tent sale trip. Brahmin's are such beautiful bags and I am hoping they decide to open an outlet in CT in the future. I am also hoping that the purse forum will add BRAHMIN so we can see more of these bags.

Below are the items we chose to bring home with us. Hope you enjoyed my story and seeing the eye candy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

More our of haul.


----------



## YankeeDooney

And a couple of other things.

If you notice the double shot of the bag in the post above this one. That is a Sara Rose Lady Aztec Melbourne. It looks like two different bags depending on what side you carry it on. Genius design!


----------



## duckiesforme

YankeeDooney said:


> And a couple of other things.
> 
> If you notice the double shot of the bag in the post above this one. That is a Sara Rose Lady Aztec Melbourne. It looks like two different bags depending on what side you carry it on. Genius design!



what a nice haul! thank you for sharing your experience. I would like to go to a tent sale sometime. I love Brahmin I too wish they would ad Brahmin to the purse forum.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> And a couple of other things.
> 
> If you notice the double shot of the bag in the post above this one. That is a Sara Rose Lady Aztec Melbourne. It looks like two different bags depending on what side you carry it on. Genius design!


Glad you all had a nice time! Lots of bags!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Brahmin bags are croc embossed?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!   My suede bag for fall got here today.  Too bad it's 95 degrees outside.    Anyhow, here she is, the Michael Kors "Jamie" flap bag in caramel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for size comparison... Brahmin Westbrook, Jamie, and Coach Legacy Patricia.


She's so cute. I love it. Congrats! 
Love Westbrook and Patricia too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's so cute. I love it. Congrats!
> Love Westbrook and Patricia too!



Thanks, girl.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> And a couple of other things.
> 
> If you notice the double shot of the bag in the post above this one. That is a Sara Rose Lady Aztec Melbourne. It looks like two different bags depending on what side you carry it on. Genius design!



Great haul!  Congrats.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> And a couple of other things.
> 
> If you notice the double shot of the bag in the post above this one. That is a Sara Rose Lady Aztec Melbourne. It looks like two different bags depending on what side you carry it on. Genius design!


OMG!  
GF, next time you have to take me too! They are all gorgeous! Love them all but especially the blue satchel and the green/wine tote. 

So which ones are yours and which one are your moms? I need to know whose closet I'll be visiting 

It's so nice your mom went with you. I'm sure the trip was easier with her and how sweet of her to get you one for your bday. It's nice that she also found something she loved.

Congrats to you and your mom on your haul! It was definitely worth the trip.


----------



## MaryBel

_purseaddict_ said:


> Brahmin bags are croc embossed?


Some of them are. They also have other leathers, like pebbled leather, snake embossed, etc.


----------



## YankeeDooney

duckiesforme said:


> what a nice haul! thank you for sharing your experience. I would like to go to a tent sale sometime. I love Brahmin I too wish they would ad Brahmin to the purse forum.



Thanks DFM. Let's hope tpf adds Brahmin to the forum soon.



Trudysmom said:


> Glad you all had a nice time! Lots of bags!


Thanks TM!



MiaBorsa said:


> Great haul!  Congrats.


 Thanks MB. I am finally part of the Brahmin club. I am so excited.



MaryBel said:


> OMG!
> GF, next time you have to take me too! They are all gorgeous! Love them all but especially the blue satchel and the green/wine tote.
> 
> So which ones are yours and which one are your moms? I need to know whose closet I'll be visiting
> 
> It's so nice your mom went with you. I'm sure the trip was easier with her and how sweet of her to get you one for your bday. It's nice that she also found something she loved.
> 
> Congrats to you and your mom on your haul! It was definitely worth the trip.



Thanks GF. We have to go! Plan a vacation for May. Tell the hubby you would like to see Newport, RI (close enough to Fairhaven, MA). I will meet you there in the spring. YOU will love it. Oh, and Brahmin has a store in Newport as well.

Yes, I was happy that mom came along. It was a special day so I guess I felt compelled to share. Sorry for the length of the story.

I knew you'd love the blue. The blue bags were going like hot cakes. The top four are mine, the fourth is the one mom got me. The last three are hers. She has lovely taste I think.
I am very impressed with Brahmin, the hardware is top notch, the zippers work so smoothly, and the details are lovely. I am very happy with these.


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!   My suede bag for fall got here today.  Too bad it's 95 degrees outside.    Anyhow, here she is, the Michael Kors "Jamie" flap bag in caramel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for size comparison... Brahmin Westbrook, Jamie, and Coach Legacy Patricia.



Love this MK (actually, all 3 of them are beautiful)!


----------



## klynneann

YankeeDooney said:


> *BRAHIMIN TENT SALE: A September Haul Story*
> 
> I have always admired Brahmin bags and have always wanted to attend one of their tent sales. I figured that was the best way to get a bag(s) at a price point that I was comfortable paying. It was my first time attending the sale on Friday being a last minute decision, not knowing if I wanted to make the two and a half hour ride from CT to Fairhaven, MA. My mom decided to accompany me on the journey because she did not want her daughter to drive so long by herself. You know how mom's can be...they are always protective of their children, no matter how old they are. I am no kid....and we'll just leave it at that.
> 
> After leaving the house at 6 a.m., we arrived at the tent at 9:20 a.m. after a few quick stops. The tent had opened at 9 a.m. however, there was no line when we got there. Everyone was already inside. It was a complete frenzy with shoppers yet the bags were everywhere. Gorgeous! How is someone supposed to decide with so many in sight. Well, I learned quickly. if you hesitate, someone will grab it. I saw a beautiful blue Hudson on the table and by the time I made my way passed the throngs of shoppers, they were gone. From then on, if I remotely liked something, I grabbed it to decide later. I focused on bags although the wallets, clutches, and other accessories were equally gorgeous but it was difficult to survey those areas given the crowds of shoppers. The bags were a decent price point running at about 50-60% off retail.  Note these were past season bags...but really who cares? Certainly  not I, a gorgeous bag is a gorgeous bag.
> 
> I came across many nice ladies as we helped each other make decisions. There were others that were, shall we say, more aggressive. If you put your bags down for a minute to decide or rest, they would be grabbed. You can't turn your head for a second. But that's how tent sales go. It was also quite toasty inside the tent. I went there looking nice with my hair fixed just right and came out looking like I had been on a 3-day safari. No joke. If you have ever seen the 'Friends' episode where Monica's hair keeps getting bigger while they were on vacation, well that was me. There were, however, a few strategically placed large fans that provided some relief.
> 
> I was quite happy to see that my mom, who is up there in age, was very taken with many of the bags. Prior to that she had said that she did not need any more bags at her age. She found three. She also informed me that she would buy me one as an early Birthday gift. What a sweet mama.
> 
> I found many things along the way and had to narrow my choices. There were two bags that I am wishing I did not leave behind. As we made our way to the checkout, the sales associate (all of whom were very nice), advised that if my mom and I combined our purchase we would get an additional 25% off. Easy decision there. At the sale, you get an additional 10% off of three bags or 25% off 6 bags.
> 
> I had heard that the bags did not come with storage bags and that you could purchase them separately. Luckily all of ours came with them, but I purchased a couple extra at $5 each.
> 
> Upon exiting after two hours inside handbag haven, we were asked if we would like to participate in a survey to get a free gift. Sure thing! After answering a few brief questions about Brahmin and handbag shopping, we were given a choice of two lovely key ring tassels.
> 
> Overall, a nice shopping trip for us girls. I would recommend trying it at least once. I am sure this will not be my last tent sale trip. Brahmin's are such beautiful bags and I am hoping they decide to open an outlet in CT in the future. I am also hoping that the purse forum will add BRAHMIN so we can see more of these bags.
> 
> Below are the items we chose to bring home with us. Hope you enjoyed my story and seeing the eye candy.



Wow, these are gorgeous!  I've never been a fan of Brahmin, but some of the bags you ladies have been posting here have been making me think twice - love these!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!   My suede bag for fall got here today.  Too bad it's 95 degrees outside.    Anyhow, here she is, the Michael Kors "Jamie" flap bag in caramel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for size comparison... Brahmin Westbrook, Jamie, and Coach Legacy Patricia.


I love the equestrian look of that bag. Ooooo and the others are pretty too.


----------



## _purseaddict_

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!   My suede bag for fall got here today.  Too bad it's 95 degrees outside.    Anyhow, here she is, the Michael Kors "Jamie" flap bag in caramel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for size comparison... Brahmin Westbrook, Jamie, and Coach Legacy Patricia.




That is the first MK bag that I like!  Is it still available in store?


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!   My suede bag for fall got here today.  Too bad it's 95 degrees outside.    Anyhow, here she is, the Michael Kors "Jamie" flap bag in caramel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for size comparison... Brahmin Westbrook, Jamie, and Coach Legacy Patricia.


Wow, that is one gorgeous bag, GF!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> More our of haul.





YankeeDooney said:


> And a couple of other things.
> 
> If you notice the double shot of the bag in the post above this one. That is a Sara Rose Lady Aztec Melbourne. It looks like two different bags depending on what side you carry it on. Genius design!



Thanks for sharing about your fun trip and great day with your mom! Your bags (and yes that is plural ) are lovely, you should be all set for quite come time!


----------



## Surfercisco

YankeeDooney said:


> More our of haul.



Love your post!  Love your bags- really quite beautiful!  Most if all- I love the story of your mom. I can relate completely. I bet she was holding bags to keep the other ladies away!


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> Love this MK (actually, all 3 of them are beautiful)!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I love the equestrian look of that bag. Ooooo and the others are pretty too.



Thank you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

_purseaddict_ said:


> That is the first MK bag that I like!  Is it still available in store?


Thanks.  It's available from Michael Kors website and boutique stores.  It also comes in a darker chocolate color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Wow, that is one gorgeous bag, GF!



Thank you, KC.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks GF. We have to go! Plan a vacation for May. Tell the hubby you would like to see Newport, RI (close enough to Fairhaven, MA). I will meet you there in the spring. YOU will love it. Oh, and Brahmin has a store in Newport as well.
> 
> Yes, I was happy that mom came along. It was a special day so I guess I felt compelled to share. Sorry for the length of the story.
> 
> I knew you'd love the blue. The blue bags were going like hot cakes. The top four are mine, the fourth is the one mom got me. The last three are hers. She has lovely taste I think.
> I am very impressed with Brahmin, the hardware is top notch, the zippers work so smoothly, and the details are lovely. I am very happy with these.



Why did they have to do them in May and September! The times when DS is at school so I can't take vacation...mmm...thinking....maybe I'll have to leave the boys here and go by myself! 

It was nice you and our mom were able to go together and get some goodies! I loved the story, it was not long at all, it's fun to read your adventures. 

Yea, the blue totally calls my name! What's the name of the color? All if them are lovely but I like yours more! The ones your mom chose are very lady like. 

I agree, Brahmin quality is very good! I love their bags!
And I blame and thank Sarah(MiaBorsa) for getting me addicted to them!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Why did they have to do them in May and September! The times when DS is at school so I can't take vacation...mmm...thinking....maybe I'll have to leave the boys here and go by myself!
> 
> It was nice you and our mom were able to go together and get some goodies! I loved the story, it was not long at all, it's fun to read your adventures.
> 
> Yea, the blue totally calls my name! What's the name of the color? All if them are lovely but I like yours more! The ones your mom chose are very lady like.
> 
> I agree, Brahmin quality is very good! I love their bags!
> And I blame and thank Sarah(MiaBorsa) for getting me addicted to them!


Yes, we'll have to figure out something.....mmmmm. Thanks for your comments GF. Glad you enjoyed reading it. I guess I was just so excited. It turned out to be a nice little adventure overall. 

The blue bag is called Gemma Navy Melbourne. I was put on my thinking cap for your next trip.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Coach Indigo patchwork bag today. I took extra photos also.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!   My suede bag for fall got here today.  Too bad it's 95 degrees outside.    Anyhow, here she is, the Michael Kors "Jamie" flap bag in caramel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for size comparison... Brahmin Westbrook, Jamie, and Coach Legacy Patricia.



Love your suede Sarah!  So yummy and rich looking   I'm in the same boat;  someday I will get to wear my new suede drawstring.


----------



## elbgrl

YankeeDooney said:


> *BRAHIMIN TENT SALE: A September Haul Story*
> 
> I have always admired Brahmin bags and have always wanted to attend one of their tent sales. I figured that was the best way to get a bag(s) at a price point that I was comfortable paying. It was my first time attending the sale on Friday being a last minute decision, not knowing if I wanted to make the two and a half hour ride from CT to Fairhaven, MA. My mom decided to accompany me on the journey because she did not want her daughter to drive so long by herself. You know how mom's can be...they are always protective of their children, no matter how old they are. I am no kid....and we'll just leave it at that.
> 
> After leaving the house at 6 a.m., we arrived at the tent at 9:20 a.m. after a few quick stops. The tent had opened at 9 a.m. however, there was no line when we got there. Everyone was already inside. It was a complete frenzy with shoppers yet the bags were everywhere. Gorgeous! How is someone supposed to decide with so many in sight. Well, I learned quickly. if you hesitate, someone will grab it. I saw a beautiful blue Hudson on the table and by the time I made my way passed the throngs of shoppers, they were gone. From then on, if I remotely liked something, I grabbed it to decide later. I focused on bags although the wallets, clutches, and other accessories were equally gorgeous but it was difficult to survey those areas given the crowds of shoppers. The bags were a decent price point running at about 50-60% off retail.  Note these were past season bags...but really who cares? Certainly  not I, a gorgeous bag is a gorgeous bag.
> 
> I came across many nice ladies as we helped each other make decisions. There were others that were, shall we say, more aggressive. If you put your bags down for a minute to decide or rest, they would be grabbed. You can't turn your head for a second. But that's how tent sales go. It was also quite toasty inside the tent. I went there looking nice with my hair fixed just right and came out looking like I had been on a 3-day safari. No joke. If you have ever seen the 'Friends' episode where Monica's hair keeps getting bigger while they were on vacation, well that was me. There were, however, a few strategically placed large fans that provided some relief.
> 
> I was quite happy to see that my mom, who is up there in age, was very taken with many of the bags. Prior to that she had said that she did not need any more bags at her age. She found three. She also informed me that she would buy me one as an early Birthday gift. What a sweet mama.
> 
> I found many things along the way and had to narrow my choices. There were two bags that I am wishing I did not leave behind. As we made our way to the checkout, the sales associate (all of whom were very nice), advised that if my mom and I combined our purchase we would get an additional 25% off. Easy decision there. At the sale, you get an additional 10% off of three bags or 25% off 6 bags.
> 
> I had heard that the bags did not come with storage bags and that you could purchase them separately. Luckily all of ours came with them, but I purchased a couple extra at $5 each.
> 
> Upon exiting after two hours inside handbag haven, we were asked if we would like to participate in a survey to get a free gift. Sure thing! After answering a few brief questions about Brahmin and handbag shopping, we were given a choice of two lovely key ring tassels.
> 
> Overall, a nice shopping trip for us girls. I would recommend trying it at least once. I am sure this will not be my last tent sale trip. Brahmin's are such beautiful bags and I am hoping they decide to open an outlet in CT in the future. I am also hoping that the purse forum will add BRAHMIN so we can see more of these bags.
> 
> Below are the items we chose to bring home with us. Hope you enjoyed my story and seeing the eye candy.





YankeeDooney said:


> More our of haul.



YD I love every one of your bags!   Congrats on a great score, must have been a fabulous experience!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Love your suede Sarah!  So yummy and rich looking   I'm in the same boat;  someday I will get to wear my new suede drawstring.



Thanks, Rosie.   I saw your comment about flipflops and sundresses, lol.


----------



## YankeeDooney

klynneann said:


> Wow, these are gorgeous!  I've never been a fan of Brahmin, but some of the bags you ladies have been posting here have been making me think twice - love these!



Thanks K. I do love my Dooney's but it was time to add some Brahmin's to the mix. So glad the prices at the tent sale allowed me to splurge.



MrsKC said:


> Thanks for sharing about your fun trip and great day with your mom! Your bags (and yes that is plural ) are lovely, you should be all set for quite come time!


 Thanks MKC. Yes, you would think I would be all set, and then another new bag pops up on Dooney.com. What's a girl to do?



Surfercisco said:


> Love your post!  Love your bags- really quite beautiful!  Most if all- I love the story of your mom. I can relate completely. I bet she was holding bags to keep the other ladies away!


 Aw, thanks Surfer. Glad you could relate. Oh,yes, she was watching like a hawk. She was such a trooper to go with me as I was concerned that it may be too much for her, but she really got into it. She was mesmerized by the choices. A good day overall.



elbgrl said:


> YD I love every one of your bags!   Congrats on a great score, must have been a fabulous experience!


. Thanks E. I really love them too. I can't stop looking at them. It really was a fab experience.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> *BRAHIMIN TENT SALE: A September Haul Story*
> 
> I have always admired Brahmin bags and have always wanted to attend one of their tent sales. I figured that was the best way to get a bag(s) at a price point that I was comfortable paying. It was my first time attending the sale on Friday being a last minute decision, not knowing if I wanted to make the two and a half hour ride from CT to Fairhaven, MA. My mom decided to accompany me on the journey because she did not want her daughter to drive so long by herself. You know how mom's can be...they are always protective of their children, no matter how old they are. I am no kid....and we'll just leave it at that.
> 
> After leaving the house at 6 a.m., we arrived at the tent at 9:20 a.m. after a few quick stops. The tent had opened at 9 a.m. however, there was no line when we got there. Everyone was already inside. It was a complete frenzy with shoppers yet the bags were everywhere. Gorgeous! How is someone supposed to decide with so many in sight. Well, I learned quickly. if you hesitate, someone will grab it. I saw a beautiful blue Hudson on the table and by the time I made my way passed the throngs of shoppers, they were gone. From then on, if I remotely liked something, I grabbed it to decide later. I focused on bags although the wallets, clutches, and other accessories were equally gorgeous but it was difficult to survey those areas given the crowds of shoppers. The bags were a decent price point running at about 50-60% off retail.  Note these were past season bags...but really who cares? Certainly  not I, a gorgeous bag is a gorgeous bag.
> 
> I came across many nice ladies as we helped each other make decisions. There were others that were, shall we say, more aggressive. If you put your bags down for a minute to decide or rest, they would be grabbed. You can't turn your head for a second. But that's how tent sales go. It was also quite toasty inside the tent. I went there looking nice with my hair fixed just right and came out looking like I had been on a 3-day safari. No joke. If you have ever seen the 'Friends' episode where Monica's hair keeps getting bigger while they were on vacation, well that was me. There were, however, a few strategically placed large fans that provided some relief.
> 
> I was quite happy to see that my mom, who is up there in age, was very taken with many of the bags. Prior to that she had said that she did not need any more bags at her age. She found three. She also informed me that she would buy me one as an early Birthday gift. What a sweet mama.
> 
> I found many things along the way and had to narrow my choices. There were two bags that I am wishing I did not leave behind. As we made our way to the checkout, the sales associate (all of whom were very nice), advised that if my mom and I combined our purchase we would get an additional 25% off. Easy decision there. At the sale, you get an additional 10% off of three bags or 25% off 6 bags.
> 
> I had heard that the bags did not come with storage bags and that you could purchase them separately. Luckily all of ours came with them, but I purchased a couple extra at $5 each.
> 
> Upon exiting after two hours inside handbag haven, we were asked if we would like to participate in a survey to get a free gift. Sure thing! After answering a few brief questions about Brahmin and handbag shopping, we were given a choice of two lovely key ring tassels.
> 
> Overall, a nice shopping trip for us girls. I would recommend trying it at least once. I am sure this will not be my last tent sale trip. Brahmin's are such beautiful bags and I am hoping they decide to open an outlet in CT in the future. I am also hoping that the purse forum will add BRAHMIN so we can see more of these bags.
> 
> Below are the items we chose to bring home with us. Hope you enjoyed my story and seeing the eye candy.




What a great story YD. Thanks for sharing your experience. I would love to go to one someday. It must be so hard to make your choices with so many beautiful bags. I'm glad you and you mom had an awesome day. [emoji4]


----------



## ilikesunshine

YankeeDooney said:


> *BRAHIMIN TENT SALE: A September Haul Story*



You did AWESOME!  I have to ask...what is the name of the very first bag you posted?  I gasped when I saw it . and What is the name of the bag that has 2 unique sides? I LOVE the idea of that!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

ilikesunshine said:


> You did AWESOME!  I have to ask...what is the name of the very first bag you posted?  I gasped when I saw it . and What is the name of the bag that has 2 unique sides? I LOVE the idea of that!!!!


Thank you! 

No problem ILS, the name of the first bag is Louise Rose Tortoise Lady Melbourne. Apparently it was a Dillard's exclusive, engraved on the reverse side of the Brahmin medallion. The bag with the two different sides is called Sara Rose Aztec Lady Melbourne. I really thought it was such a cool idea with two different looks. I am learning that these silohuette's are done in various colors and textures. They really are striking bags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> What a great story YD. Thanks for sharing your experience. I would love to go to one someday. It must be so hard to make your choices with so many beautiful bags. I'm glad you and you mom had an awesome day. [emoji4]


Thanks TB. Yes, it was tough to make decisions with so many beauties, but it was also tough to focus due to the flurry of shoppers. You really have to be prepared that you are going to get bumped a bit during a tent sale.  When it's warm in a tent, you're dripping wet, and you've been bumped into for 2 hours, it is difficult to focus. But hey, we had a great time. Go figure. We have a story to tell.


----------



## ilikesunshine

YankeeDooney said:


> Thank you!
> 
> No problem ILS, the name of the first bag is Louise Rose Tortoise Lady Melbourne. Apparently it was a Dillard's exclusive, engraved on the reverse side of the Brahmin medallion. The bag with the two different sides is called Sara Rose Aztec Lady Melbourne. I really thought it was such a cool idea with two different looks. I am learning that these silohuette's are done in various colors and textures. They really are striking bags.



Thanks!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> More our of haul.


Nice haul and beautiful pics!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  what a great story and what wonderful bags you found at the Brahmin tent sale.  I would be happy with any one of them... or all of them.   You made great selections and I think I would have picked the same bags too.  It would be wonderful if Brahmin opened an outlet in CT.   Fairhaven MA is just too far for me to venture without planning a hotel stay....  and then I'd have to buy 3 times as many bags to justify the hotel bill.  

   The one time I got to the Brahmin outlet in Fairhaven,  after a wedding in Boston,  I bought 6 bags!


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Nice haul and beautiful pics!!!!



Thanks C4C!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  what a great story and what wonderful bags you found at the Brahmin tent sale.  I would be happy with any one of them... or all of them.   You made great selections and I think I would have picked the same bags too.  It would be wonderful if Brahmin opened an outlet in CT.   Fairhaven MA is just too far for me to venture without planning a hotel stay....  and then I'd have to buy 3 times as many bags to justify the hotel bill.
> 
> The one time I got to the Brahmin outlet in Fairhaven,  after a wedding in Boston,  I bought 6 bags!



Thanks LJ. Funny, I actually looked into the Hampton Inn right down the street, but all I could think about was that I could get a bag for the same price. Bag won. Faihaven looks like an interesting area to explore. I would like to go back and sightsee a bit, plus Brahmin gave me a 20% off entire purchase coupon that will be burning a hole in my pocket. I should not let that go to waste. It would be great if they opened an outlet in CT. Our stores here have just a small smattering of Brahmin's. Bummer. If you ever decide to go to ******* for Dooney's, let me know, perhaps I can meet you there for a Dooney shopping excursion.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks C4C!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks LJ. Funny, I actually looked into the Hampton Inn right down the street, but all I could think about was that I could get a bag for the same price. Bag won. Faihaven looks like an interesting area to explore. I would like to go back and sightsee a bit, plus Brahmin gave me a 20% off entire purchase coupon that will be burning a hole in my pocket. I should not let that go to waste. It would be great if they opened an outlet in CT. Our stores here have just a small smattering of Brahmin's. Bummer. If you ever decide to go to ******* for Dooney's, let me know, perhaps I can meet you there for a Dooney shopping excursion.


 
*YD:*  okay,  I'll keep that in mind if I venture to *******.  It would be a lot of fun to meet up and shop with another Dooney lover.  But we need to be sure that Blazen doesn't come to town with that 18 wheeler to adopt my Dooney's while we are playing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I received my Coach Nomad Hobo today in the saddle color with silver hardware.  She's fabulous!  









She's got black leather interior lining...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia*:  beautiful handbag and that leather lining is very rich.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## YankeeDooney

ilikesunshine said:


> Thanks!!


ILS,

Trying to respond but your inbox is full. Anyway, glad they have it. That drive is the same for me to the Dooney outlet. Not that bad. Good luck and would love to hear what you decide. I think you will love it. I can't stop staring at them....seriously.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia*:  beautiful handbag and that leather lining is very rich.  Enjoy your new treasure.



Thanks, LJ.  I seem to have cornered the market on brown hobos.  I seriously need to get a grip.     (I couldn't resist the leather lining, though.)


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I received my Coach Nomad Hobo today in the saddle color with silver hardware.  She's fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's got black leather interior lining...


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

First day of fall. I wore a maxi with fall colors, a fall necklace with oak leaf and acorn and one of my New Willis bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I received my Coach Nomad Hobo today in the saddle color with silver hardware.  She's fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's got black leather interior lining...


Beautiful. Bag twins!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful. Bag twins!



Thanks!  I love your oxblood, too.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I received my Coach Nomad Hobo today in the saddle color with silver hardware.  She's fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's got black leather interior lining...


 
She's gorgeous Sarah! Congrats!


----------



## Live It Up

I pulled out one of my Michael Kors Selmas today. The large Studded Pick Stitch in the color Hemp. I just LOVE the Selma!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I received my Coach Nomad Hobo today in the saddle color with silver hardware.  She's fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's got black leather interior lining...



Nice loot MB. Such a classic look and color.



Trudysmom said:


> First day of fall. I wore a maxi with fall colors, a fall necklace with oak leaf and acorn and one of my New Willis bags.


 Love these bags!



Live It Up said:


> I pulled out one of my Michael Kors Selmas today. The large Studded Pick Stitch in the color Hemp. I just LOVE the Selma!


 Wow, this one is a beauty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Sarah! Congrats!



Another brown hobo...I know y'all are shocked.     Thanks, MB.  You need one of these; they are FABULOUS.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice loot MB. Such a classic look and color.



Thanks YD.  I do have a penchant for hobos.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> I pulled out one of my Michael Kors Selmas today. The large Studded Pick Stitch in the color Hemp. I just LOVE the Selma!



Ooooh, nice!!


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, this one is a beauty.





MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, nice!!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> First day of fall. I wore a maxi with fall colors, a fall necklace with oak leaf and acorn and one of my New Willis bags.



Cute Willis!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I received my Coach Nomad Hobo today in the saddle color with silver hardware.  She's fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's got black leather interior lining...




Uhhh... WOW!! She's gorg. Love that shape and color and the black interior really sets it off. Congrats on that beauty [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> I pulled out one of my Michael Kors Selmas today. The large Studded Pick Stitch in the color Hemp. I just LOVE the Selma!




Such a unique bag. Though I don't own any, Selma is my fav MK style.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a unique bag. Though I don't own any, Selma is my fav MK style.



I think I qualify as a Selma addict! I have many different colors and textures. It's such an easy bag to carry, fits all my stuff perfectly and goes from casual to dressy with ease.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh... WOW!! She's gorg. Love that shape and color and the black interior really sets it off. Congrats on that beauty [emoji7]



Thanks, girl.  I'm thrilled with her.  I have never had a bag with leather lining before.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I received my Coach Nomad Hobo today in the saddle color with silver hardware.  She's fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's got black leather interior lining...




Wow! Stunning! The leather looks like it feels great.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> First day of fall. I wore a maxi with fall colors, a fall necklace with oak leaf and acorn and one of my New Willis bags.




Very cute! Love your first day of fall outfit. [emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> I pulled out one of my Michael Kors Selmas today. The large Studded Pick Stitch in the color Hemp. I just LOVE the Selma!




That's really pretty! Love all of the texture.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> First day of fall. I wore a maxi with fall colors, a fall necklace with oak leaf and acorn and one of my New Willis bags.




Love how you bought in Fall... Great outfit paired with a great bag. Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! Stunning! The leather looks like it feels great.



Thanks TB.  It's like buttah!


----------



## Live It Up

Twoboyz said:


> That's really pretty! Love all of the texture.


----------



## klynneann

Live It Up said:


> I pulled out one of my Michael Kors Selmas today. The large Studded Pick Stitch in the color Hemp. I just LOVE the Selma!





Live It Up said:


> I think I qualify as a Selma addict! I have many different colors and textures. It's such an easy bag to carry, fits all my stuff perfectly and goes from casual to dressy with ease.



I love the look of the Selmas (especially yours *Live It Up*!!) but they seem so stiff to me.  Do they soften up at all?


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> I received my Coach Nomad Hobo today in the saddle color with silver hardware.  She's fabulous!
> 
> She's got black leather interior lining...



She's gorgeous!  I love the leather lining!  I don't think I've ever seen a Coach bag with leather lining before...?


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> She's gorgeous!  I love the leather lining!  I don't think I've ever seen a Coach bag with leather lining before...?



Thanks.   The leather lining is new.  Coach is trying to elevate their brand and some of the newest bags are divine.  Unfortunately, the business model of creating their own "knock offs" for their factory stores is annoying a lot of Coachies.


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.   The leather lining is new.  Coach is trying to elevate their brand and some of the newest bags are divine.  Unfortunately, the business model of creating their own "knock offs" for their factory stores is annoying a lot of Coachies.



Yeah, I think they created a monster with those outlets.  and I don't see how they can shut them down, at least not en masse, because I think that's a significant part of their business.


----------



## Live It Up

klynneann said:


> I love the look of the Selmas (especially yours *Live It Up*!!) but they seem so stiff to me.  Do they soften up at all?



The Saffiano leather may soften a bit, but it really helps the bag maintain its shape. I wasn't sure if I liked the Saffiano leather at first, but it has really grown on me.


----------



## klynneann

Live It Up said:


> The Saffiano leather may soften a bit, but it really helps the bag maintain its shape. I wasn't sure if I liked the Saffiano leather at first, but it has really grown on me.



Thanks, Live It Up!


----------



## Live It Up

Giving the love to my Coach Legacy Pebbled Leather Duffle in the color Ruby. The leather is so soft on this bag...I can't keep my hands off it!


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Giving the love to my Coach Legacy Pebbled Leather Duffle in the color Ruby. The leather is so soft on this bag...I can't keep my hands off it!


Lovely bag and it really does look like it's soft. Love the color and tassels too.

Did you see my patchwork Coach? Nice brand.


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> Giving the love to my Coach Legacy Pebbled Leather Duffle in the color Ruby. The leather is so soft on this bag...I can't keep my hands off it!




Really nice!


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely bag and it really does look like it's soft. Love the color and tassels too.
> 
> Did you see my patchwork Coach? Nice brand.



Thanks. I went back and found the picture of your Coach patchwork. That's really a cute bag. I have quite a few Coach handbags, but I like their older styles a lot better than the current ones. 



Twoboyz said:


> Really nice!


----------



## immigratty

Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle with Diamante Pattern. I feel like the Lady Stirrup is among the most feminine designs / silhouettes ever.  It was love at first sight with this bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  very elegant handbag.


----------



## klynneann

immigratty said:


> Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle with Diamante Pattern. I feel like the Lady Stirrup is among the most feminine designs / silhouettes ever.  It was love at first sight with this bag.



sigh.


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle with Diamante Pattern. I feel like the Lady Stirrup is among the most feminine designs / silhouettes ever.  It was love at first sight with this bag.


Very pretty bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle with Diamante Pattern. I feel like the Lady Stirrup is among the most feminine designs / silhouettes ever.  It was love at first sight with this bag.




Oh wow, that is really pretty. I just love the hardware. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TJMaxx, oh how I heart you. Large MK Riley in Peanut for $199. Yes please. 
View attachment 3141417


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love my MK large Riley in red and light blue.   I'd want to add some other colors to the collection.... not sure about the peanut.... I have to see it in person.   I generally gravitate toward brighter colors rather than neutrals.   But seeing your photo.... I'm liking the peanut very much.  And that price is very good too.   Looks like you bought it!!!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TJMaxx, oh how I heart you. Large MK Riley in Peanut for $199. Yes please.
> View attachment 3141417


The "yes please" cracks me up every time. I do love the Riley silohuette. Very nice NAC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle with Diamante Pattern. I feel like the Lady Stirrup is among the most feminine designs / silhouettes ever.  It was love at first sight with this bag.



Fabulous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TJMaxx, oh how I heart you. Large MK Riley in Peanut for $199. Yes please.
> View attachment 3141417



Love it!   Great find, NAC.


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.





klynneann said:


> sigh.






Twoboyz said:


> Oh wow, that is really pretty. I just love the hardware. [emoji4]





MiaBorsa said:


> Fabulous!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  very elegant handbag.



thanx so much ladies. Gucci and Dooney [esp Altos] have those amazing silhouettes that are unmatched.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Coach Edie 31 in oxblood.  This color is very hard to capture, but gorgeous.  If you remember the Etienne Aigner standard in oxblood from years ago, you know this color.


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle with Diamante Pattern. I feel like the Lady Stirrup is among the most feminine designs / silhouettes ever.  It was love at first sight with this bag.


 
She's gorgeous GF! So elegant!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TJMaxx, oh how I heart you. Large MK Riley in Peanut for $199. Yes please.
> View attachment 3141417


 

Awesome find GF! Congrats!
I've been avoiding TJM and Marshalls to be good, since I know every time I go there I leave with something but I did went to Macys on Saturday and got some goodies. I'll post pics later today.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Edie 31 in oxblood.  This color is very hard to capture, but gorgeous.  If you remember the Etienne Aigner standard in oxblood from years ago, you know this color.


 


Oooooooh, so pretty! Congrats Sarah!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TJMaxx, oh how I heart you. Large MK Riley in Peanut for $199. Yes please.
> View attachment 3141417


 


OOh, very pretty!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

immigratty said:


> Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle with Diamante Pattern. I feel like the Lady Stirrup is among the most feminine designs / silhouettes ever.  It was love at first sight with this bag.


 

...rather stunning to say the least...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Live It Up said:


> Giving the love to my Coach Legacy Pebbled Leather Duffle in the color Ruby. The leather is so soft on this bag...I can't keep my hands off it!


 

pretty, pretty..


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Edie 31 in oxblood.  This color is very hard to capture, but gorgeous.  If you remember the Etienne Aigner standard in oxblood from years ago, you know this color.


 
luxuriously smooth...


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Edie 31 in oxblood.  This color is very hard to capture, but gorgeous.  If you remember the Etienne Aigner standard in oxblood from years ago, you know this color.


Such a great bag and color.


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF! So elegant!



thx so much MB



hydrangeagirl said:


> ...rather stunning to say the least...



thanx so much HG


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oooooooh, so pretty! Congrats Sarah!





hydrangeagirl said:


> luxuriously smooth...





Trudysmom said:


> Such a great bag and color.



Thanks, all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got the last of my Coach PCE loot yesterday; another "Nomad" hobo in navy.  This bag is amazing; one of the best Coach has done in years.







And with her sister, in saddle...


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the last of my Coach PCE loot yesterday; another "Nomad" hobo in navy.  This bag is amazing; one of the best Coach has done in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sister, in saddle...


Very pretty bags.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Coach Edie 31 in oxblood.  This color is very hard to capture, but gorgeous.  If you remember the Etienne Aigner standard in oxblood from years ago, you know this color.





MiaBorsa said:


> I got the last of my Coach PCE loot yesterday; another "Nomad" hobo in navy.  This bag is amazing; one of the best Coach has done in years.



Very pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the last of my Coach PCE loot yesterday; another "Nomad" hobo in navy.  This bag is amazing; one of the best Coach has done in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sister, in saddle...




You know I love it in blue! She's in my wish list now! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

This is what I've been carrying all week. I love this bag! Edie in Teal!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> This is what I've been carrying all week. I love this bag! Edie in Teal!


What a pretty color. And check out that fob. Such a nice accent and match!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bags.





ilikesunshine said:


> Very pretty!





MaryBel said:


> You know I love it in blue! She's in my wish list now! Congrats!



Thanks, all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> This is what I've been carrying all week. I love this bag! Edie in Teal!



Great color, MB!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> What a pretty color. And check out that fob. Such a nice accent and match!




Thanks GF! It's one of my favorite shades! 
The fob looked nice but I took it off, it was too noisy since it kept hitting the hangtag.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Great color, MB!


 
Thanks Sarah!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the last of my Coach PCE loot yesterday; another "Nomad" hobo in navy.  This bag is amazing; one of the best Coach has done in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sister, in saddle...



Lovely. Hoping to be color twins soon


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovely. Hoping to be color twins soon



Thanks, girl.  Are you planning to buy saddle to go with your oxblood?    Any other colors?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's a Kate Spade day.   "Audrey."


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.  Are you planning to buy saddle to go with your oxblood?    Any other colors?



Saddle and stone


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Saddle and stone



Ooooh, nice.   I'm still thinking about the Swagger, but I know it's too heavy.  Sigh.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the last of my Coach PCE loot yesterday; another "Nomad" hobo in navy.  This bag is amazing; one of the best Coach has done in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sister, in saddle...


 

As smooth as silk, can't decide which color I like best!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> This is what I've been carrying all week. I love this bag! Edie in Teal!


 Just a gorgeous color!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a Kate Spade day.   "Audrey."


  Audrey is lovely too, thought you didn't go for bright colors...


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the last of my Coach PCE loot yesterday; another "Nomad" hobo in navy.  This bag is amazing; one of the best Coach has done in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sister, in saddle...



these bags are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Audrey is lovely too, thought you didn't go for bright colors...



I own several red bags; I consider them neutrals.


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> these bags are BEAUTIFUL!!



Thanks girl!   You might need one; they are lined in leather and so luxe feeling.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a Kate Spade day.   "Audrey."


 
Gorgeous set!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous set!



Thanks, girl.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a Kate Spade day.   "Audrey."


Love that color.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> This is what I've been carrying all week. I love this bag! Edie in Teal!


That is a great bag and the color is pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Coach Indigo Patchwork bag today. I just love this one.


----------



## CatePNW

Coach Madeline Chestnut today


----------



## RuedeNesle

In San Francisco this weekend.  (My sister finally made it back to Paris!  I'm feeding her cats this weekend and her neighbor will feed them when I go home.)  I was closet diving and found my purple Arcadia tote so I gave my Dooney croco satchel the afternoon off.  I love sitting in Union Square, especially if I can stare at a giant picture of Johnny Depp on Macy's!

It's been a busy start of the school year.  I bought this notebook which pretty much sums up what my evenings are like! 

I still stalk the forum as often as I can and I love all the new and closet rescued bags I've been seeing!

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!:kiss:


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Coach Indigo Patchwork bag today. I just love this one.


Pretty detailing on that bag TM. Pretty colors too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

CatePNW said:


> Coach Madeline Chestnut today





RuedeNesle said:


> I was closet diving and found my purple Arcadia tote so I gave my Dooney croco satchel the afternoon off.  I love sitting in Union Square, especially if I can stare at a giant picture of Johnny Depp on Macy's!



These are both pretty bags as well ladies. Oh, and then there's Mr. Depp.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> These are both pretty bags as well ladies. *Oh, and then there's Mr. Depp*.





Thanks YD!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Coach Indigo Patchwork bag today. I just love this one.



Cute bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Coach Madeline Chestnut today
> 
> View attachment 3145870



Love Madeline!   (And the dragonfly fob!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> In San Francisco this weekend.  (My sister finally made it back to Paris!  I'm feeding her cats this weekend and her neighbor will feed them when I go home.)  I was closet diving and found my purple Arcadia tote so I gave my Dooney croco satchel the afternoon off.  I love sitting in Union Square, especially if I can stare at a giant picture of Johnny Depp on Macy's!
> 
> It's been a busy start of the school year.  I bought this notebook which pretty much sums up what my evenings are like!
> 
> I still stalk the forum as often as I can and I love all the new and closet rescued bags I've been seeing!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!:kiss:



Hey girlie!!  :kiss:   Love the Arcadia, and love the notebook!!!      (Nice scenery, too. )


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girlie!!  :kiss:   Love the Arcadia, and love the notebook!!!      (Nice scenery, too. )



Hey Sarah! :kiss:

Thanks!

I think the scenery is my favorite part!


----------



## immigratty

Out yesterday during the day with my Gucci studded BTH. I love the casual, understated vibe of this bag. Paired with jeans and heels, and you are ready to hit the town. I have it in black too, and just the color change give it a whole different feel.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> In San Francisco this weekend.  (My sister finally made it back to Paris!  I'm feeding her cats this weekend and her neighbor will feed them when I go home.)  I was closet diving and found my purple Arcadia tote so I gave my Dooney croco satchel the afternoon off.  I love sitting in Union Square, especially if I can stare at a giant picture of Johnny Depp on Macy's!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a busy start of the school year.  I bought this notebook which pretty much sums up what my evenings are like!
> 
> 
> 
> I still stalk the forum as often as I can and I love all the new and closet rescued bags I've been seeing!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!:kiss:




Gorgeous bag RN! I'm glad you reconnected. That notebook is great! Lol! 

Beautiful bags everyone!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

immigratty said:


> Out yesterday during the day with my Gucci studded BTH. I love the casual, understated vibe of this bag. Paired with jeans and heels, and you are ready to hit the town. I have it in black too, and just the color change give it a whole different feel.


 


Really stunning bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Coach Indigo Patchwork bag today. I just love this one.


 

OOh, never have seen one like that before, very pretty!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

CatePNW said:


> Coach Madeline Chestnut today
> 
> View attachment 3145870


 
Lovely


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag RN! I'm glad you reconnected. That notebook is great! Lol!
> 
> Beautiful bags everyone!!



Hi TB! 

Thanks!  I miss chatting as often as I used to.  But I still love to take breaks from math, history, and science homework and unwind by lurking in the DF.  Not only do I get to see beautiful bags but I also get a lot of laughs. Like your "Wardrobe Malfunction" with the different Clark shoes.   That's one of those things that if you haven't done it yet, you will at some point! I'm in already.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I miss chatting as often as I used to.  But I still love to take breaks from math, history, and science homework and unwind by lurking in the DF.  Not only do I get to see beautiful bags but I also get a lot of laughs. Like your "Wardrobe Malfunction" with the different Clark shoes.   That's one of those things that if you haven't done it yet, you will at some point! I'm in already.




[emoji23][emoji106] I'm so glad I'm not alone.... This is also the best support group ever!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji23][emoji106] I'm so glad I'm not alone.... *This is also the best support group ever! *


----------



## immigratty

hydrangeagirl said:


> Really stunning bag.



thx so much.


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> Out yesterday during the day with my Gucci studded BTH. I love the casual, understated vibe of this bag. Paired with jeans and heels, and you are ready to hit the town. I have it in black too, and just the color change give it a whole different feel.


Your bag is so pretty!


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> Your bag is so pretty!



thx so much TM


----------



## Live It Up

immigratty said:


> Out yesterday during the day with my Gucci studded BTH. I love the casual, understated vibe of this bag. Paired with jeans and heels, and you are ready to hit the town. I have it in black too, and just the color change give it a whole different feel.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## immigratty

Live It Up said:


> Beautiful bag!




thx so much


----------



## Live It Up

This is an older Francesco Biasia*bag. It's a little on the smaller size, so I don't carry it that often. But I do love it!


----------



## Live It Up

I brought out one of my Michael Kors bags today. The Bedford medium tote in the color Mandarin. One of my favorite totes!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> This is an older Francesco Biasia*bag. It's a little on the smaller size, so I don't carry it that often. But I do love it!





Live It Up said:


> I brought out one of my Michael Kors bags today. The Bedford medium tote in the color Mandarin. One of my favorite totes!



Both beautiful LIU, but that FB bag is a wow factor. So unique....to me anyway.


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> Both beautiful LIU, but that FB bag is a wow factor. So unique....to me anyway.



Thanks. I have a few Francesco Biasia bags and just love them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous bags, LIU!


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> This is an older Francesco Biasia*bag. It's a little on the smaller size, so I don't carry it that often. But I do love it!


 


Live It Up said:


> I brought out one of my Michael Kors bags today. The Bedford medium tote in the color Mandarin. One of my favorite totes!


 
Both are gorgeous!


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, LIU!





MaryBel said:


> Both are gorgeous!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## cheidel

Longchamp leather medium Cuir in Cherry, lovely "pop of color!"


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Longchamp leather medium Cuir in Cherry, lovely "pop of color!"



Love!   Great color, C.


----------



## MaryBel

cheidel said:


> Longchamp leather medium Cuir in Cherry, lovely "pop of color!"




So pretty!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Love!   Great color, C.


 


MaryBel said:


> So pretty!


 


Thank you ladies!  The Longchamp leather is very soft, yet durable, and the bag is light as a feather!


----------



## Live It Up

cheidel said:


> Longchamp leather medium Cuir in Cherry, lovely "pop of color!"



Such a lovely bag! Great color!


----------



## cheidel

Live It Up said:


> Such a lovely bag! Great color!


 
Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Finally got my Coach Swagger...  







Here she is with my other two newbies...






And she's perfect with my new Turnlock loafers.


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my Coach Swagger...
> 
> Here she is with my other two newbies...
> 
> And she's perfect with my new Turnlock loafers.



What a great set!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> What a great set!!


Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my Coach Swagger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with my other two newbies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's perfect with my new Turnlock loafers.




Love it! So elegant! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my Coach Swagger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with my other two newbies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's perfect with my new Turnlock loafers.


Oh so perfect together!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love it! So elegant! Congrats!



Thanks, MB.  I'm late to the Swagger party, but at least I got here!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh so perfect together!!!



Thanks, KC!!


----------



## lovethatduck

Here's the Vera Bradley travel ensemble I cobbled  together from the 70% off factory sale in the pattern Marina Paisley. 

Large duffel, small duffel, weekender, grand traveler, Vera bag, Miller bag, laptop back pack, hipster crossbody, euro wallet, turn lock wallet, smart phone wallet, lanyard. (Smaller pieces are nested in bigger ones.)

Also 70% off a baby messenger bag in Dogwood, a tablet sleeve in Emerald Diamond, and a pen in Plum Crazy at 50% off.

These are my first VB bags--looking forward to adding the Parisian Paisley (deeply discounted, of course.)


----------



## MrsKC

lovethatduck said:


> Here's the Vera Bradley travel ensemble I cobbled  together from the 70% off factory sale in the pattern Marina Paisley.
> 
> Large duffel, small duffel, weekender, grand traveler, Vera bag, Miller bag, laptop back pack, hipster crossbody, euro wallet, turn lock wallet, smart phone wallet, lanyard. (Smaller pieces are nested in bigger ones.)
> 
> Also 70% off a baby messenger bag in Dogwood, a tablet sleeve in Emerald Diamond, and a pen in Plum Crazy at 50% off.
> 
> These are my first VB bags--looking forward to adding the Parisian Paisley (deeply discounted, of course.)


Fabulous haul! And great price, wow!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Here's the Vera Bradley travel ensemble I cobbled  together from the 70% off factory sale in the pattern Marina Paisley.
> 
> Large duffel, small duffel, weekender, grand traveler, Vera bag, Miller bag, laptop back pack, hipster crossbody, euro wallet, turn lock wallet, smart phone wallet, lanyard. (Smaller pieces are nested in bigger ones.)
> 
> Also 70% off a baby messenger bag in Dogwood, a tablet sleeve in Emerald Diamond, and a pen in Plum Crazy at 50% off.
> 
> These are my first VB bags--looking forward to adding the Parisian Paisley (deeply discounted, of course.)



Nice!   And you got a pen!!


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   And you got a pen!!



Yeah!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my Coach Swagger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with my other two newbies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's perfect with my new Turnlock loafers.




OMG! That's the bag I took a picture of at Macy's! I have it on my phone right now. I'm not that familiar with coach so I forgot the name. I love that bag. The gold and black is so pretty. The loafers look perfect! Love all three. Great haul!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Here's the Vera Bradley travel ensemble I cobbled  together from the 70% off factory sale in the pattern Marina Paisley.
> 
> Large duffel, small duffel, weekender, grand traveler, Vera bag, Miller bag, laptop back pack, hipster crossbody, euro wallet, turn lock wallet, smart phone wallet, lanyard. (Smaller pieces are nested in bigger ones.)
> 
> Also 70% off a baby messenger bag in Dogwood, a tablet sleeve in Emerald Diamond, and a pen in Plum Crazy at 50% off.
> 
> These are my first VB bags--looking forward to adding the Parisian Paisley (deeply discounted, of course.)




Look at all those pretty colors! I love paisley too. What great deals! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> OMG! That's the bag I took a picture of at Macy's! I have it on my phone right now. I'm not that familiar with coach so I forgot the name. I love that bag. The gold and black is so pretty. The loafers look perfect! Love all three. Great haul!



Thank you, TB!   I believe the Macy's version is the "Swagger 27", which is smaller than my regular Swagger.  The black/gold regular Swagger is only available in Coach stores and at Coach.com.   I bought the smaller "27"  one first but decided I wanted the regular, so returned it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thank you, TB!   I believe the Macy's version is the "Swagger 27", which is smaller than my regular Swagger.  The black/gold regular Swagger is only available in Coach stores and at Coach.com.   I bought the smaller "27"  one first but decided I wanted the regular, so returned it.




You're welcome [emoji4] oh, interesting. Thanks for the info. I thought the one I saw would be a little small, but they did have a bigger size which looked bigger than I would want to tote around as an everyday bag. The 27 size looks so cute though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome [emoji4] oh, interesting. Thanks for the info. I thought the one I saw would be a little small, but they did have a bigger size which looked bigger than I would want to tote around as an everyday bag. The 27 size looks so cute though.



Yes, there is an even bigger one,  the "37".  That one is pretty big.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Look at all those pretty colors! I love paisley too. What great deals! Congrats!



Thanks, TB!


----------



## lovethatduck

MrsKC said:


> Fabulous haul! And great price, wow!



Thanks, Mrs. KC!


----------



## _purseaddict_

lovethatduck said:


> Here's the Vera Bradley travel ensemble I cobbled  together from the 70% off factory sale in the pattern Marina Paisley.
> 
> Large duffel, small duffel, weekender, grand traveler, Vera bag, Miller bag, laptop back pack, hipster crossbody, euro wallet, turn lock wallet, smart phone wallet, lanyard. (Smaller pieces are nested in bigger ones.)
> 
> Also 70% off a baby messenger bag in Dogwood, a tablet sleeve in Emerald Diamond, and a pen in Plum Crazy at 50% off.
> 
> These are my first VB bags--looking forward to adding the Parisian Paisley (deeply discounted, of course.)




Wow so many! I think I need at least one VB too lol.


----------



## lovethatduck

_purseaddict_ said:


> Wow so many! I think I need at least one VB too lol.




Now is the time,

Vera Bradley ebay store has already discounted bags (some as much as 70%) buy one, get one additional 50% off.

You just might find your Vera Bradley handbag.

I ordered 2 ballpoint pens (emerald paisley, cheery blossoms), a ditty bag (petal paisley), a mail bag (flower shower), turn lock satchel  (plum crazy--I already have the matching pen), flip flop (lilly bell). 


The turn lock satchel is 69% off $82, the mail bag is 61% off $78 PLUS additional 50% off (buy 1 get 1 add'l 50% off).

And ... FREE SHIPPING!  

Sale still on!


----------



## klynneann

lovethatduck said:


> Now is the time,
> 
> Vera Bradley ebay store has already discounted bags (some as much as 70%) buy one, get one additional 50% off.
> 
> You just might find your Vera Bradley handbag.
> 
> I ordered 2 ballpoint pens (emerald paisley, cheery blossoms), a ditty bag (petal paisley), a mail bag (flower shower), turn lock satchel  (plum crazy--I already have the matching pen), flip flop (lilly bell).
> 
> 
> The turn lock satchel is 69% off $82, the mail bag is 61% off $78 PLUS additional 50% off (buy 1 get 1 add'l 50% off).
> 
> And ... FREE SHIPPING!
> 
> Sale still on!



lovethatduck, is this VB sale over now?  I've never actually bought something from an ebay "store" before - I'm not sure I'm looking in the right place, but it doesn't say anything about B1G1 50% off (so maybe it's over...?).  Thank you!

Edit: Ok, I clicked on an item and there it is at the top - sale is still on!!  Thank you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm still carrying my Coach Gramercy.  LOVE this one.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still carrying my Coach Gramercy.  LOVE this one.


Very pretty.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still carrying my Coach Gramercy.  LOVE this one.


Very classy,MB!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still carrying my Coach Gramercy.  LOVE this one.




Yes, I agree. Very classy and very pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty.





MrsKC said:


> Very classy,MB!!





Twoboyz said:


> Yes, I agree. Very classy and very pretty.



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I'm carrying my Kate Spade "Luxe Ella" hobo.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Kate Spade "Luxe Ella" hobo.




That bag lives up to her name! Everything about her is luxe. [emoji7]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Kate Spade "Luxe Ella" hobo.


 

Pretty bag, pretty table too...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Kate Spade "Luxe Ella" hobo.




Yes, yes and more yes!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Kate Spade "Luxe Ella" hobo.




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That bag lives up to her name! Everything about her is luxe. [emoji7]



Thanks, TB!   She's one of my favorites.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Pretty bag, pretty table too...



Thank you, HG.  That's the breakfast table; unusual to see it so clutter-free.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, yes and more yes!


Thank ya, Girlie!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Suzwhat

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Kate Spade "Luxe Ella" hobo.




[emoji307][emoji175][emoji177] it!


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm carrying my Kate Spade "Luxe Ella" hobo.



Such a gorgeous bag!  I wish it came in a smaller size...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> [emoji307][emoji175][emoji177] it!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> Such a gorgeous bag!  I wish it came in a smaller size...



Actually, it does come in a small.     Thanks.


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Actually, it does come in a small.     Thanks.



Oh!!  I'll have to check again, thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm on my way to the radiologist to get neck/shoulder x-rays and it's raining...yuck.   So I'm carrying my little workhorse, the Coach pebbled Dufflette.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm on my way to the radiologist to get neck/shoulder x-rays and it's raining...yuck.   So I'm carrying my little workhorse, the Coach pebbled Dufflette.


 Pretty bag and matching wallet, good luck with your x-rays...


----------



## Scooch

One of my favorites


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm on my way to the radiologist to get neck/shoulder x-rays and it's raining...yuck.   So I'm carrying my little workhorse, the Coach pebbled Dufflette.




Very pretty bag. Love the clean and simple look. I hope everything goes well. 




Scooch said:


> One of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 3164744




Very nice Scooch!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm on my way to the radiologist to get neck/shoulder x-rays and it's raining...yuck.   So I'm carrying my little workhorse, the Coach pebbled Dufflette.



Lovely combo Sarah, I hope your x-rays are ok.


----------



## MrsKC

Scooch said:


> One of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 3164744



Love it!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Pretty bag and matching wallet, good luck with your x-rays...





Twoboyz said:


> Very pretty bag. Love the clean and simple look. I hope everything goes well.





MrsKC said:


> Lovely combo Sarah, I hope your x-rays are ok.



Thanks, y'all.  I think I have a rotator cuff injury.     The x-rays didn't show anything so I guess an MRI will be next.  I can't wear any of my shoulder bags... GASP.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  I think I have a rotator cuff injury.     The x-rays didn't show anything so I guess an MRI will be next.  I can't wear any of my shoulder bags... GASP.



Oh that is dreadful! !! How did you get the injury?  One bright spot is that I know you have beautiful satchels the choose from!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh that is dreadful! !! How did you get the injury?  One bright spot is that I know you have beautiful satchels the choose from!



I'm not sure, KC.  It has been bothering me for quite some time and I just recently finally decided that it isn't going to resolve itself.  I'm not sure it's the rotator cuff but my 'internet diagnosis' tells me that's a possibility, lol.  I can hardly carry more than a wallet these days.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm not sure, KC.  It has been bothering me for quite some time and I just recently finally decided that it isn't going to resolve itself.  I'm not sure it's the rotator cuff but my 'internet diagnosis' tells me that's a possibility, lol.  I can hardly carry more than a wallet these days.



Oh....Sarah, this isn't good. An MRI is certainly warranted. Depending on the results PT may help.... I hope it is minor.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  I feel your pain.  I've had shoulder and neck problems for years and find satchel much easier to carry.  But when I get a flare up,  I can't even wear a heavy sweater or necklace.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I feel your pain.  I've had shoulder and neck problems for years and find satchel much easier to carry.  But when I get a flare up,  I can't even wear a heavy sweater or necklace.  Hope you feel better soon.



Thanks LJ.  Sorry to hear of your shoulder/neck problems; they are certainly no laughing matter.   

The doc's assistant just called and said I have some degenerated vertebrae in my neck (c5-c7) and arthritis in my shoulder.  I'm going to have to have an MRI to see what else is going on.   I hope this is something they can fix.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks LJ.  Sorry to hear of your shoulder/neck problems; they are certainly no laughing matter.
> 
> The doc's assistant just called and said I have some degenerated vertebrae in my neck (c5-c7) and arthritis in my shoulder.  I'm going to have to have an MRI to see what else is going on.   I hope this is something they can fix.



Ok Sarah, prayers for you; ).


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Ok Sarah, prayers for you; ).



So sweet, KC.     Thanks.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm not sure, KC.  It has been bothering me for quite some time and I just recently finally decided that it isn't going to resolve itself.  I'm not sure it's the rotator cuff but my 'internet diagnosis' tells me that's a possibility, lol.  I can hardly carry more than a wallet these days.




I'm sorry Sarah.  I know how painful and debilitating that can be. I'm finally healed and it took a long time, but it just seemed to resolve itself. I had a partial tear in my right shoulder, the one I reach into the back seat and grab my bags with. Lol! I did one month of PT and then continued the exercises (very lazily) and one day I just noticed the pain was gone was gone.  I hope yours heals me feels better quicker. I did start carrying my heavy work bag on my opposite shoulder which I'm sure probably helped it heal. 
I am and have always been a die hard shoulder bag girl, but I have developed a new appreciation for satchels. Best wishes to you. Hugs.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry Sarah.  I know how painful and debilitating that can be. I'm finally healed and it took a long time, but it just seemed to resolve itself. I had a partial tear in my right shoulder, the one I reach into the back seat and grab my bags with. Lol! I did one month of PT and then continued the exercises (very lazily) and one day I just noticed the pain was gone was gone.  I hope yours heals me feels better quicker. I did start carrying my heavy work bag on my opposite shoulder which I'm sure probably helped it heal.
> I am and have always been a die hard shoulder bag girl, but I have developed a new appreciation for satchels. Best wishes to you. Hugs.



Thanks, TB.  I won't know the extent of my problem until I have the MRI.  I have been quite miserable for the past couple of weeks, struggling with pull-over tops and fastening my bra.    I have a new appreciation for people who live with constant pain.  I appreciate your good wishes.


----------



## duckiesforme

I have a Brahmin question. does Brahmin have discounts for black Friday or at Christmas?


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> I have a Brahmin question. does Brahmin have discounts for black Friday or at Christmas?



I don't recall a Black Friday or Christmas sale per se, but they do have promotions periodically.  Currently there is a breast cancer charitable promotion in their boutique stores; you donate $5 to breast cancer research and get 20% off your purchase.  I believe that goes on through the end of October.   They also have a clearance section in their stores and will ship.   I recently received a coupon good for $50 off a $250 purchase, good through November.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks LJ.  Sorry to hear of your shoulder/neck problems; they are certainly no laughing matter.
> 
> The doc's assistant just called and said I have some degenerated vertebrae in my neck (c5-c7) and arthritis in my shoulder.  I'm going to have to have an MRI to see what else is going on.   I hope this is something they can fix.




Oh GF, sorry to hear that!
Sending you good wishes and vibes for a quick healing! I hope you get good news on your MRI.


----------



## MaryBel

I was bad today. I had some free time and decided to go to the outlet to see the natural Florentine satchels they had. Well, even before I got to Dooney, I stopped at coach. I was not expecting to find anything, but oh surprise, some goodies at 70% off and then an extra 20% for purchases over $200. so I ended up with 3 bags, Tatum tote in coral, small prairie satchel in yellow and a large tie tote in black. Here are the coral and yellow. I just noticed the pic of the black one is blurry. I post her tomorrow.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> I was bad today. I had some free time and decided to go to the outlet to see the natural Florentine satchels they had. Well, even before I got to Dooney, I stopped at coach. I was not expecting to find anything, but oh surprise, some goodies at 70% off and then an extra 20% for purchases over $200. so I ended up with 3 bags, Tatum tote in coral, small prairie satchel in yellow and a large tie tote in black. Here are the coral and yellow. I just noticed the pic of the black one is blurry. I post her tomorrow.


Twins on tatum. Love them both. Congrats


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't recall a Black Friday or Christmas sale per se, but they do have promotions periodically.  Currently there is a breast cancer charitable promotion in their boutique stores; you donate $5 to breast cancer research and get 20% off your purchase.  I believe that goes on through the end of October.   They also have a clearance section in their stores and will ship.   I recently received a coupon good for $50 off a $250 purchase, good through November.



thank you, I want to order a Gracie bag but haven't decided what color I want to order. I received the $50 coupon.
sorry to hear about your pain I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins on tatum. Love them both. Congrats


 
Thanks GF!


Here's the black. Sorry the pic is not very nice


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I was bad today. I had some free time and decided to go to the outlet to see the natural Florentine satchels they had. Well, even before I got to Dooney, I stopped at coach. I was not expecting to find anything, but oh surprise, some goodies at 70% off and then an extra 20% for purchases over $200. so I ended up with 3 bags, Tatum tote in coral, small prairie satchel in yellow and a large tie tote in black. Here are the coral and yellow. I just noticed the pic of the black one is blurry. I post her tomorrow.







MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> 
> Here's the black. Sorry the pic is not very nice




Very nice haul! We are dangerous when we have time on our hands aren't we? What a fun way to kick off the weekend. Happy Friday!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I was bad today. I had some free time and decided to go to the outlet to see the natural Florentine satchels they had. Well, even before I got to Dooney, I stopped at coach. I was not expecting to find anything, but oh surprise, some goodies at 70% off and then an extra 20% for purchases over $200. so I ended up with 3 bags, Tatum tote in coral, small prairie satchel in yellow and a large tie tote in black. Here are the coral and yellow. I just noticed the pic of the black one is blurry. I post her tomorrow.





MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> Here's the black. Sorry the pic is not very nice




GF, you have been very busy indeed. Another score with more deals, wow! The outlet SA's must see you coming a mile away. Love again.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh GF, sorry to hear that!
> Sending you good wishes and vibes for a quick healing! I hope you get good news on your MRI.



Thanks, MB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I was bad today. I had some free time and decided to go to the outlet to see the natural Florentine satchels they had. Well, even before I got to Dooney, I stopped at coach. I was not expecting to find anything, but oh surprise, some goodies at 70% off and then an extra 20% for purchases over $200. so I ended up with 3 bags, Tatum tote in coral, small prairie satchel in yellow and a large tie tote in black. Here are the coral and yellow. I just noticed the pic of the black one is blurry. I post her tomorrow.



Love them!


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> thank you, I want to order a Gracie bag but haven't decided what color I want to order. I received the $50 coupon.
> sorry to hear about your pain I hope you feel better soon.



I love Gracie; I have her in the ink color.  I wish they had made her in the carmine red.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> 
> Here's the black. Sorry the pic is not very nice



I will be curious to hear how you like this one when you carry it.  I have checked it out online several times but resisted.  It's so pretty.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB.  I won't know the extent of my problem until I have the MRI.  I have been quite miserable for the past couple of weeks, struggling with pull-over tops and fastening my bra.    I have a new appreciation for people who live with constant pain.  I appreciate your good wishes.


Geesh Mia, so sorry to hear of your pains. I think we all try that internet diagnosis thing in hopes that we won't have to cave and go to the doc. Glad you are being proactive and addressing the problem. I hope they will find a quick resolution for you. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Geesh Mia, so sorry to hear of your pains. I think we all try that internet diagnosis thing in hopes that we won't have to cave and go to the doc. Glad you are being proactive and addressing the problem. I hope they will find a qiuick resolution for you. I hope you have a speedy recovery.



Thanks, YD.   I'm hangin' in there.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  do you need an extension to your purse room yet?  Enjoy your new bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  do you need an extension to your purse room yet?  Enjoy your new bags.



Oops.  Wrong "MB".


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I will be curious to hear how you like this one when you carry it.  I have checked it out online several times but resisted.  It's so pretty.


Mia.!  Its so sofffft


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice haul! We are dangerous when we have time on our hands aren't we? What a fun way to kick off the weekend. Happy Friday!


 
Thanks GF!
I agree, we are dangerous, especially at the outlets!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> GF, you have been very busy indeed. Another score with more deals, wow! The outlet SA's must see you coming a mile away. Love again.




Thanks GF!
The funny thing is each time I go to the outlet I see a lot of new SAs. I have never seen the 2 ladies that helped me yesterday. One of them was super friendly, so it's nice to make new friends!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Love them!


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mia.!  Its so sofffft


Oh really??


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I will be curious to hear how you like this one when you carry it. * I have checked it out online several times* but resisted.  It's so pretty.




I did the same thing, when I first saw a pic I was in love. The tie gives it a really pretty look but was afraid it was too small and that the straps wouldn't work either. I was happy when I saw there were 2 sizes.


I think the larger one is workable. For me I can carry it on my shoulder but without a thick coat (I have big arms). The small one I think is just to be carried on the crook of your arm.


I will switch into it next week to see how she feels! I'll let you know!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  do you need an extension to your purse room yet?  Enjoy your new bags.


 
Nope, and it's getting crowded now. Not as nice looking as before. Need to think of something!


Thanks!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Nope, and it's getting crowded now. Not as nice looking as before. Need to think of something!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Oh, I know. Field trip to MB's. I hear she needs to "organize". She will be providing parting gifts for our services. We will bring the food and the fun. Who's with me?


----------



## gatorgirl07

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh, I know. Field trip to MB's. I hear she needs to "organize". She will be providing parting gifts for our services. We will bring the food and the fun. Who's with me?



I'm down!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Here is a before Halloween treat.....brahmin large duxbury satchel


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here is a before Halloween treat.....brahmin large duxbury satchel


That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## gatorgirl07

YankeeDooney said:


> That bag is gorgeous!



Thank you.  I fell in love with her when I saw her in belk.  Then got a deal on her also


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here is a before Halloween treat.....brahmin large duxbury satchel


 
:Loveeyes:
Gorgeous! Congrats GF!


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here is a before Halloween treat.....brahmin large duxbury satchel


Very pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

It was raining when we went to lunch today. I took my gray clutch so it was ok to get it wet. :rain:


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> It was raining when we went to lunch today. I took my gray clutch so it was ok to get it wet. :rain:




That's really cute! It has a lot of character.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I've been craving Red so I did some closet divin' yesterday and pulled out my red Prix de Dressage satchel.  Carried her to my appointment this morning.  Tomorrow afternoon I'm back to my "bus bag" until Friday, then I head to SF for the Halloween weekend!

Have a great week! :kiss:


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I've been craving Red so I did some closet divin' yesterday and pulled out my red Prix de Dressage satchel.  Carried her to my appointment this morning.  Tomorrow afternoon I'm back to my "bus bag" until Friday, then I head to SF for the Halloween weekend!
> 
> Have a great week! :kiss:


Hi RN, gorgeous bag Tell me about the brand, I want to know more!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I've been craving Red so I did some closet divin' yesterday and pulled out my red Prix de Dressage satchel.  Carried her to my appointment this morning.  Tomorrow afternoon I'm back to my "bus bag" until Friday, then I head to SF for the Halloween weekend!
> 
> Have a great week! :kiss:



Gorgeous!   You haven't carried that one in a while.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Getting in the Halloween spirit!!   Minkoff MAM wearing Juicy Couture doo-dad.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   You haven't carried that one in a while.



Hi Sarah!

Thanks! No I haven't! I loved carrying her but I started obsessing about an outside zipper pocket.  So I replaced the red MKors Joan satchel I sold on ebay with another one I bought on ebay and carried her until I bought the "As Is" marine croco satchel. I realized I don't need an outside zipper pocket all the time, especially when I'm driving and I really do love carrying this bag! 



MiaBorsa said:


> Getting in the Halloween spirit!!   Minkoff MAM wearing Juicy Couture doo-dad.



Beautiful! 
Great idea!  Now I want to pull out my orange Minkoff MAM! Maybe she'll be my Friday bag.  The grandchildren's school Halloween party is Friday and I'll have a car so I won't need to carry my "bus bag".  (Every time I write that I think of Sheldon on The Big Bang Theory.  When he has to take the bus he wears his "bus pants". )

I love your MAM and the doo-dad!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Thanks! No I haven't! I loved carrying her but I started obsessing about an outside zipper pocket.  So I replaced the red MKors Joan satchel I sold on ebay with another one I bought on ebay and carried her until I bought the "As Is" marine croco satchel. I realized I don't need an outside zipper pocket all the time, especially when I'm driving and I really do love carrying this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> Great idea!  Now I want to pull out my orange Minkoff MAM! Maybe she'll be my Friday bag.  The grandchildren's school Halloween party is Friday and I'll have a car so I won't need to carry my "bus bag".  (Every time I write that I think of Sheldon on The Big Bang Theory.  When he has to take the bus he wears his "bus pants". )
> 
> I love your MAM and the doo-dad!



"Bus pants."      Thanks, girl.  I don't usually actually use purse charms but they are fun to look at.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Hi RN, gorgeous bag Tell me about the brand, I want to know more!!



Hi KC!

Prix de Dressage is a brand sold on evine.com.  When the line debuted there were several bags, priced in the $200-$500 range. Now there are only 7 bags remaining, all at significant clearance prices. I bought my first PDD bag for $147, originally $369. This satchel was originally $200+ and I bought it for $127.  But before it sold out it was reduced even more to $42! (I wish I had waited!)  

The quality is there, I just think evine's average customer does not shop for higher end handbags. Madi Claire does well because the line is reasonably priced, but Ghurka, Brooks Brothers, and Prix de Dressage did not survive.  Even Calvin Klein didn't do well.  There used to be 2 or 3 pages (96 bags per page) of CK bags and now there are only 7 bags, all on clearance, like the PDD bags.  Kathy Van Zeeland tried to reintroduce her line on evine and that line is no longer offered.  And her bags were very reasonably priced.  Maybe the average evine client doesn't shop for handbags.

(P.S. I hope your husband's back is better!)


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Getting in the Halloween spirit!!   Minkoff MAM wearing Juicy Couture doo-dad.


Pretty bag and I love the charms. Makes the bag so cute to add charms. I love to use them.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> Prix de Dressage is a brand sold on evine.com.  When the line debuted there were several bags, priced in the $200-$500 range. Now there are only 7 bags remaining, all at significant clearance prices. I bought my first PDD bag for $147, originally $369. This satchel was originally $200+ and I bought it for $127.  But before it sold out it was reduced even more to $42! (I wish I had waited!)
> 
> The quality is there, I just think evine's average customer does not shop for higher end handbags. Madi Claire does well because the line is reasonably priced, but Ghurka, Brooks Brothers, and Prix de Dressage did not survive.  Even Calvin Klein didn't do well.  There used to be 2 or 3 pages (96 bags per page) of CK bags and now there are only 7 bags, all on clearance, like the PDD bags.  Kathy Van Zeeland tried to reintroduce her line on evine and that line is no longer offered.  And her bags were very reasonably priced.  Maybe the average evine client doesn't shop for handbags.
> 
> (P.S. I hope your husband's back is better!)


*RN:* I had discovered this brand in TJ Maxx of all places. A couple of their high end bags were there. Go figure. They were part of the Bridle Collection. Check out DressageCollection.com.....they are running a sale 60% off everything plus free shipping. Still pretty pricey but interesting to see.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> *RN:* I had discovered this brand in TJ Maxx of all places. A couple of their high end bags were there. Go figure. They were part of the Bridle Collection. Check out DressageCollection.com.....they are running a sale 60% off everything plus free shipping. Still pretty pricey but interesting to see.



Hi YD!

Thanks for the info and link!  The Bridle Collection is pretty pricy! (But I do like the Trotter Tote!) When I clicked the Prix de Dressage link these styles were offered on evine.com, at the prices listed on the website , then reduced by more than half. I'll have to keep an eye out for them the next time I'm in TJ Maxx.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Hi RN! 

Wow, that's a good deal. Regarding the Bridle Bags, I have only seen them once. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-up-your-non-dooney-favorites-795651-487.html

Scroll down to my post and you'll see the bags I saw at TJMaxx. They were beautiful but the price.....yikes.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi RN!
> 
> Wow, that's a good deal. Regarding the Bridle Bags, I have only seen them once.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-up-your-non-dooney-favorites-795651-487.html
> 
> Scroll down to my post and you'll see the bags I saw at TJMaxx. They were beautiful but the price.....yikes.



You saw the Trotter Tote! She's a beauty,  but the price. ......OUCH!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> You saw the Trotter Tote! She's a beauty,  but the price. ......OUCH!


Yes, I believe it was in the $500-600. Ouch yes. For me anyway.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> Prix de Dressage is a brand sold on evine.com.  When the line debuted there were several bags, priced in the $200-$500 range. Now there are only 7 bags remaining, all at significant clearance prices. I bought my first PDD bag for $147, originally $369. This satchel was originally $200+ and I bought it for $127.  But before it sold out it was reduced even more to $42! (I wish I had waited!)
> 
> The quality is there, I just think evine's average customer does not shop for higher end handbags. Madi Claire does well because the line is reasonably priced, but Ghurka, Brooks Brothers, and Prix de Dressage did not survive.  Even Calvin Klein didn't do well.  There used to be 2 or 3 pages (96 bags per page) of CK bags and now there are only 7 bags, all on clearance, like the PDD bags.  Kathy Van Zeeland tried to reintroduce her line on evine and that line is no longer offered.  And her bags were very reasonably priced.  Maybe the average evine client doesn't shop for handbags.
> 
> (P.S. I hope your husband's back is better!)



You are so sweet to remember my husband's back, thank you--he is doing pretty good now.
Sounds like a quality bag and I know you love RED. I don't watch  evine, ......it is a shopping channel, right?
What a great deal you got! Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, I believe it was in the $500-600. *Ouch yes. For me anyway*.




For me too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> You are so sweet to remember my husband's back, thank you--he is doing pretty good now.
> Sounds like a quality bag and I know you love RED. I don't watch  evine, ......it is a shopping channel, right?
> What a great deal you got! Thanks for filling me in.



Thanks KC! I'm happy to know he's doing pretty good!

Yes, it's a shopping channel.  When I started watching it, it was shopNBC.  Then the name was changed to shopHQ.  Now it's evineLive (evine.com).  

I do love red! I'm actually stalking UPS for another* RED* handbag I bought on evine.com a couple of days ago.  It's from Linden Ridge, another line they recently introduced and already some of the bags are on clearance!  Evine emailed me a $25 off coupon to shop with them again so I decided to try the Linden Ridge line for an inexpensive leather bag I could use for my laptop on my weekends in San Francisco.  All Linden Ridge bags are free shipping but I expressed shipping so it would arrive at my sister's apartment before I get there Friday.  The EDD is tomorrow but I won't see it until Friday. (But the EDD for free standard shipping would have been 11/04.) I'm hoping it looks as good IRL as it does online.  I'll post my review and pics in this thread.  

If the link doesn't work it's item number 725442

http://www.evine.com/Product/725-442?icid=InternalSearch_Product_725-442_725442


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I've been craving Red so I did some closet divin' yesterday and pulled out my red Prix de Dressage satchel.  Carried her to my appointment this morning.  Tomorrow afternoon I'm back to my "bus bag" until Friday, then I head to SF for the Halloween weekend!
> 
> Have a great week! :kiss:




Hi GF 
How are you?


Nice closet dive! She is gorgeous!
She will be perfect too for Halloween week too, she's a little :devil:


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Getting in the Halloween spirit!!   Minkoff MAM wearing Juicy Couture doo-dad.


 
Perfect! Love the doo-dad!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hi GF
> How are you?
> 
> 
> Nice closet dive! She is gorgeous!
> She will be perfect too for Halloween week too, she's a little :devil:



Hi MB! 

I'm doing well and I hope the same for you!

Thanks very much!  
 Maybe I can dress her up for Halloween! She can be my Trick or Treat bag!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks KC! I'm happy to know he's doing pretty good!
> 
> Yes, it's a shopping channel.  When I started watching it, it was shopNBC.  Then the name was changed to shopHQ.  Now it's evineLive (evine.com).
> 
> I do love red! I'm actually stalking UPS for another* RED* handbag I bought on evine.com a couple of days ago.  It's from Linden Ridge, another line they recently introduced and already some of the bags are on clearance!  Evine emailed me a $25 off coupon to shop with them again so I decided to try the Linden Ridge line for an inexpensive leather bag I could use for my laptop on my weekends in San Francisco.  All Linden Ridge bags are free shipping but I expressed shipping so it would arrive at my sister's apartment before I get there Friday.  The EDD is tomorrow but I won't see it until Friday. (But the EDD for free standard shipping would have been 11/04.) I'm hoping it looks as good IRL as it does online.  I'll post my review and pics in this thread.
> 
> If the link doesn't work it's item number 725442
> 
> http://www.evine.com/Product/725-442?icid=InternalSearch_Product_725-442_725442



That looks like a great laptop and weekend bag! Let us know if you love it and thank you for sharing the info .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> That looks like a great laptop and weekend bag! Let us know if you love it and thank you for sharing the info .




Thanks KC!

I have a small laptop and I'm thinking it'll fit.  I'll let you know if I love it or not!


----------



## Live It Up

I carried my Carlos Santana shopper today. It's inexpensive, vinyl,  large and fun. Perfect for a movie date with my son. No worries about popcorn stains.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Live It Up said:


> I carried my Carlos Santana shopper today. It's inexpensive, vinyl,  large and fun. Perfect for a movie date with my son. No worries about popcorn stains.



Mornin' LIU!

I almost bought this bag, in a similar design so many times!  Not only did I see them at Macy's, but Carlos Santana was another line of handbags and shoes sold on evine.com. (Now there's only one pair of sandals, on clearance.)  Every now and then I'll see a woman carrying this bag on the bus and it makes me wish I had it in my closet as a go to bag.


Great bag! And I hope you and your son enjoyed the movie!


----------



## oldbaglover

Live It Up said:


> I carried my Carlos Santana shopper today. It's inexpensive, vinyl,  large and fun. Perfect for a movie date with my son. No worries about popcorn stains.


Thats a good idea to take an inexpensive bag to the movies!  I would hate to stain a good Dooney or Coach.  I have a "movie bag" which is a well used Vera Bradley tote.  I can hide a water bottle and my own snacks in it and pop it into the washer.  Your CS bag is so cute I would be upset if stains got on it!


----------



## Live It Up

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LIU!
> 
> I almost bought this bag, in a similar design so many times!  Not only did I see them at Macy's, but Carlos Santana was another line of handbags and shoes sold on evine.com. (Now there's only one pair of sandals, on clearance.)  Every now and then I'll see a woman carrying this bag on the bus and it makes me wish I had it in my closet as a go to bag.
> 
> 
> Great bag! And I hope you and your son enjoyed the movie!


Good morning RuedeNesle

Oh I hate it when I sit on the fence too long and the bag I was thinking about suddenly is no longer available. I have two Carlos Santana bags. This one is the Gabriella and the other one is the Melodia Chain Shopper. I bought them both at Macys during a F&F sale. I think I paid $30-$35 each for them. They are fun bags and great to carry around little kids because they clean up so easy.

My son took me to see The Martian in 3D. Good movie! And we had a good time. And my bag even drew a couple of comments while in the concession line.


----------



## Live It Up

oldbaglover said:


> Thats a good idea to take an inexpensive bag to the movies!  I would hate to stain a good Dooney or Coach.  I have a "movie bag" which is a well used Vera Bradley tote.  I can hide a water bottle and my own snacks in it and pop it into the washer.  Your CS bag is so cute I would be upset if stains got on it!



Haha! I can sneak candy into the theater and nobody ever knows! This bag cleans up very easily, so I'm not worried when carrying it to the theater. Now I'm not so sure about taking this one to an upcoming first birthday....I don't want to find out if grape kool-aid will permanently stain it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> I carried my Carlos Santana shopper today. It's inexpensive, vinyl,  large and fun. Perfect for a movie date with my son. No worries about popcorn stains.



Cute bag!


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brahmin Gracie shoulder bag in cocoa (Dillard's exclusive.), and Ady wallet.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Gracie shoulder bag in cocoa (Dillard's exclusive.), and Ady wallet.



You know how to pick 'em girl!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> I carried my Carlos Santana shopper today. It's inexpensive, vinyl,  large and fun. Perfect for a movie date with my son. No worries about popcorn stains.


Very pretty. I have that brand in a fringe bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Gracie shoulder bag in cocoa (Dillard's exclusive.), and Ady wallet.


Very pretty bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. Coach New Willis.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. Coach New Willis.



You always look lovely .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. Coach New Willis.



I love your Willis collection!  And your top is so pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Gracie shoulder bag in cocoa (Dillard's exclusive.), and Ady wallet.



Hi Sarah! :kiss:

Gracie and Ady are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> You know how to pick 'em girl!!



Thank you, KC.    I'm climbing on the Ban Wagon for a while.      Now I'm going to sit back and watch the rest of you!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah! :kiss:
> 
> Gracie and Ady are BEAUTIFUL!



Thanks, girl.   :kiss:   I have them both in the ink color, but I couldn't resist the cocoa.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thank you, KC.    I'm climbing on the Ban Wagon for a while.      Now I'm going to sit back and watch the rest of you!!



I have one foot on it and one foot off......decisions,  decisions.


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Gracie shoulder bag in cocoa (Dillard's exclusive.), and Ady wallet.



Very nice!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  I love Brahmin handbags but don't have many in my collection.   I want something in a deep blue.   Enjoy your new handbag and wallet,  they are lovely.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty. I have that brand in a fringe bag.



Thanks. I was tempted by the fringe bag until I remembered my cat chewed off the fringe on one of my older bags. Sigh!


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. Coach New Willis.



Love the color and it looks great with your blouse.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I've been craving Red so I did some closet divin' yesterday and pulled out my red Prix de Dressage satchel.  Carried her to my appointment this morning.  Tomorrow afternoon I'm back to my "bus bag" until Friday, then I head to SF for the Halloween weekend!
> 
> Have a great week! :kiss:




Hey, I remember when you got this beauty! Glad you found her again enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Getting in the Halloween spirit!!   Minkoff MAM wearing Juicy Couture doo-dad.




I remember this bag and doodad. Rally cute and so perfect for this week [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I love Brahmin handbags but don't have many in my collection.   I want something in a deep blue.   Enjoy your new handbag and wallet,  they are lovely.



*LJ*--the current deep blue is "ink."   I have Gracie in that color, too.  






Are you aware of the current breast cancer charity event at Brahmin boutique stores?   Contribute $5 and get 20% off your purchase.   This is in effect through the 31st and they ship for free.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks KC! I'm happy to know he's doing pretty good!
> 
> Yes, it's a shopping channel.  When I started watching it, it was shopNBC.  Then the name was changed to shopHQ.  Now it's evineLive (evine.com).
> 
> I do love red! I'm actually stalking UPS for another* RED* handbag I bought on evine.com a couple of days ago.  It's from Linden Ridge, another line they recently introduced and already some of the bags are on clearance!  Evine emailed me a $25 off coupon to shop with them again so I decided to try the Linden Ridge line for an inexpensive leather bag I could use for my laptop on my weekends in San Francisco.  All Linden Ridge bags are free shipping but I expressed shipping so it would arrive at my sister's apartment before I get there Friday.  The EDD is tomorrow but I won't see it until Friday. (But the EDD for free standard shipping would have been 11/04.) I'm hoping it looks as good IRL as it does online.  I'll post my review and pics in this thread.
> 
> If the link doesn't work it's item number 725442
> 
> http://www.evine.com/Product/725-442?icid=InternalSearch_Product_725-442_725442




It's a cute little tote. I hope you are happy with it and I hope you have a nice Halloween weekend at your sister's. How nice to have a little present waiting for you when you arrive.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I remember this bag and doodad. Rally cute and so perfect for this week [emoji4]



Thanks, TB.    I haven't carried it anywhere with the doo-dad on.


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> I carried my Carlos Santana shopper today. It's inexpensive, vinyl,  large and fun. Perfect for a movie date with my son. No worries about popcorn stains.




Cute bag LIU! Great idea. I sneak snacks and a water bottle into the the theater so this looks like the perfect bag. Yes...I'm a snack sneaker..  How else am I supposed to pay formal of these bags? Lol! Hubby gets the huge tub of popcorn slathered in butter. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Gracie shoulder bag in cocoa (Dillard's exclusive.), and Ady wallet.




Gorgeous pair! This is my favorite Brahmin color for sure.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. Coach New Willis.




It's a really pretty color and looks great with your outfit. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB.    I haven't carried it anywhere with the doo-dad on.




So it's just a piece of art on your table? [emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> *LJ*--the current deep blue is "ink."   I have Gracie in that color, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the current breast cancer charity event at Brahmin boutique stores?   Contribute $5 and get 20% off your purchase.   This is in effect through the 31st and they ship for free.




Stunning in the ink as well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> So it's just a piece of art on your table? [emoji23][emoji106]


   No; I'm carrying the bag.   I just don't "do" doo-dads much.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. Coach New Willis.




Such a pretty colour!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hey, I remember when you got this beauty! Glad you found her again enjoy!



Thanks TB! It's been fun carrying her in the morning to run errands before switching to my bus bag in the afternoon!



Twoboyz said:


> It's a cute little tote. I hope you are happy with it and I hope you have a nice Halloween weekend at your sister's. How nice to have a little present waiting for you when you arrive.



Thanks again!  I'm not expecting the quality of Dooney, but I'm hoping there's enough quality and good looks to make it a workable weekend tote.  My sister sent me a text at 3:44pm letting me know it was just delivered!  I wish I could have had it delivered here but our buildings are gated and unless I'm standing at the gate, or I'm just looking out the window at the right time, I'll miss the UPS guy and I didn't want to take that chance.  So it is nice to have a little present waiting for me.  My sister told me to at least stop and say hello to her before I head for the box!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister told me to at least stop and say hello to her before I head for the box!





And we're going to need pics, little missy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> And we're going to need pics, little missy.



 I promise pics of the outside of the bag and the inside showing what fits!  I don't get there until after 11pm Friday night. (That's when the grandchildren and I pick up my daughter from work, and then she drops me off at my sister's on their way home. She works in SF.)  So I'll probably post pics Saturday morning unless I'm still awake enough to take them Friday night.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> *LJ*--the current deep blue is "ink."   I have Gracie in that color, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the current breast cancer charity event at Brahmin boutique stores?   Contribute $5 and get 20% off your purchase.   This is in effect through the 31st and they ship for free.


That ink bag...... Love it! Thanks for posting the info about the Brahmin Boutique stores. I was unaware. Do you happen to know if there are exclusions?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> *LJ*--the current deep blue is "ink."   I have Gracie in that color, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the current breast cancer charity event at Brahmin boutique stores?   Contribute $5 and get 20% off your purchase.   This is in effect through the 31st and they ship for free.


MB, I am also getting a feeling that we need to plan a field trip to your bag stash. I am sure you need help "organizing" as well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> That ink bag...... Love it! Thanks for posting the info about the Brahmin Boutique stores. I was unaware. Do you happen to know if there are exclusions?


   I don't believe there are any exclusions, but I didn't ask.   



YankeeDooney said:


> MB, I am also getting a feeling that we need to plan a field trip to your bag stash. I am sure you need help "organizing" as well.


   Oh, my collection is quite modest compared to The Other MB.


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Gracie shoulder bag in cocoa (Dillard's exclusive.), and Ady wallet.




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Gracie shoulder bag in cocoa (Dillard's exclusive.), and Ady wallet.



I just bought this bag at Dillards last weekend and I love it. My husband drove me 100 miles one way to get this bag because we don't have a Dillards in our area.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> *LJ*--the current deep blue is "ink."   I have Gracie in that color, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of the current breast cancer charity event at Brahmin boutique stores?   Contribute $5 and get 20% off your purchase.   This is in effect through the 31st and they ship for free.




*Mia*:  thanks for the info.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

duckiesforme said:


> I just bought this bag at Dillards last weekend and I love it. My husband drove me 100 miles one way to get this bag because we don't have a Dillards in our area.


 
*Duckies:*  enjoy your new handbag.  Glad your husband understands and supports your handbag needs.


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> I just bought this bag at Dillards last weekend and I love it. My husband drove me 100 miles one way to get this bag because we don't have a Dillards in our area.



Congrats DFM!   Isn't Gracie just the perfect size shoulder bag?   You know Dillard's will ship to you, right?   I live within 20 miles of several Dillard's stores but I still order from their website to avoid city traffic.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Congrats DFM!   Isn't Gracie just the perfect size shoulder bag?   You know Dillard's will ship to you, right?   I live within 20 miles of several Dillard's stores but I still order from their website to avoid city traffic.


MB, 

Wow, that close to so many Dillard's? Don't you miss out on the in-store sale prices on bags? For instance, NAC posted that beautiful Dooney croco that she got for 30% off in store. Not so on website. 

We need some boots on the ground folks to let us know when Dooney's and Brahmin's are on sale in store. Help us less fortunate gals that don't have Dillard's in their state or region for that matter. Then we can just ake that special call to order. Maybe post a new thread for Dillard's sales? What do you Dillard's shoppers think?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. Coach New Willis.


Very nice TM. That's a cute top too!


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> Congrats DFM!   Isn't Gracie just the perfect size shoulder bag?   You know Dillard's will ship to you, right?   I live within 20 miles of several Dillard's stores but I still order from their website to avoid city traffic.



it is the perfect size, I love it. I switched into it in the car and haven't changed out of it yet. I know they ship but they were doing the bag trade in with a $50 discount Saturday and I also wanted to see the purse in person before I purchased. I was in purse heaven, they have so many more Brahmin bags then our Macys does. it was a fun trip. I bought the cocoa too and I want another one. lol

the Brahmin stores have Gracie in the Burlee and they still have the 20% off with a $5.00 donation.


----------



## duckiesforme

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Duckies:*  enjoy your new handbag.  Glad your husband understands and supports your handbag needs.



thank you, my husband does support my handbag needs but I find him saying "is this it are you done now?" and I just laugh. he knows I'm not done.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> MB,
> 
> Wow, that close to so many Dillard's? Don't you miss out on the in-store sale prices on bags? For instance, NAC posted that beautiful Dooney croco that she got for 30% off in store. Not so on website.
> 
> We need some boots on the ground folks to let us know when Dooney's and Brahmin's are on sale in store. Help us less fortunate gals that don't have Dillard's in their state or region for that matter. Then we can just ake that special call to order. Maybe post a new thread for Dillard's sales? What do you Dillard's shoppers think?



Yeah, I'm in Houston where there are 13 Dillard's stores in the metro area.  Fortunately, I have a relationship with a sweet SA that I have been dealing with for 6 or 7 years.   She calls me when there are sales I might want to check out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> it is the perfect size, I love it. I switched into it in the car and haven't changed out of it yet. I know they ship but they were doing the bag trade in with a $50 discount Saturday and I also wanted to see the purse in person before I purchased. I was in purse heaven, they have so many more Brahmin bags then our Macys does. it was a fun trip. I bought the cocoa too and I want another one. lol
> 
> the Brahmin stores have Gracie in the Burlee and they still have the 20% off with a $5.00 donation.



Oh yeah, the trade in event.  I didn't go since I didn't have anything I wanted to trade for $50.     Gracie is such a winner, Brahmin was foolish to make that one an "exclusive" for one store.   I saw the brulee color online; it's ok but I prefer the darker colors in a croco bag.


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh yeah, the trade in event.  I didn't go since I didn't have anything I wanted to trade for $50.     Gracie is such a winner, Brahmin was foolish to make that one an "exclusive" for one store.   I saw the brulee color online; it's ok but I prefer the darker colors in a croco bag.



I called Dillards before I left and they said that I didn't have to bring a purse for the trade in and I could still get the discount. she said they had tons of purses that people brought in. 
I didn't care for the burlee either I agree that this purse looks better with the darker colors.
I talked to a lady at the Texas store and she said they are getting Gracie in different colors but  they didn't have them in yet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> I called Dillards before I left and they said that I didn't have to bring a purse for the trade in and I could still get the discount. she said they had tons of purses that people brought in.
> I didn't care for the burlee either I agree that this purse looks better with the darker colors.
> *I talked to a lady at the Texas store *and she said they are getting Gracie in different colors but  they didn't have them in yet.



Do you mean the Texas Brahmin store?  It will be nice if the boutiques get Gracie, though they have been available online for a while.  I called a few days ago and the SA said that they get calls almost every day from people wanting Gracie!   It really is a great bag.   (And of course I think we got the prettiest color...cocoa!!  )


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> Do you mean the Texas Brahmin store?  It will be nice if the boutiques get Gracie, though they have been available online for a while.  I called a few days ago and the SA said that they get calls almost every day from people wanting Gracie!   It really is a great bag.   (And of course I think we got the prettiest color...cocoa!!  )



yes the Texas boutique  has the brulee one and the lady told me they are getting more in different colors. yes, the color cocoa is beautiful.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Question regarding Brahmin to anyone who has many. I love the Gracie bag....but I notice on the interior (as seen on web) that the pockets and zippered pockets are not trimmed or collared with leather. Is this common with most of their bags? I do like to see the leather trim on the interiors, so I was just curious on what the norm was with their bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB! It's been fun carrying her in the morning to run errands before switching to my bus bag in the afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!  I'm not expecting the quality of Dooney, but I'm hoping there's enough quality and good looks to make it a workable weekend tote.  My sister sent me a text at 3:44pm letting me know it was just delivered!  I wish I could have had it delivered here but our buildings are gated and unless I'm standing at the gate, or I'm just looking out the window at the right time, I'll miss the UPS guy and I didn't want to take that chance.  So it is nice to have a little present waiting for me.  My sister told me to at least stop and say hello to her before I head for the box!




Lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Question regarding Brahmin to anyone who has many. I love the Gracie bag....but I notice on the interior (as seen on web) that the pockets and zippered pockets are not trimmed or collared with leather. Is this common with most of their bags? I do like to see the leather trim on the interiors, so I was just curious on what the norm was with their bags.



The no-leather trim on the interior is a recent development.   It is common on the lower-priced bags, though the more expensive ones still have leather trim inside.  It was a huge disappointment to me but I got over it.  

ETA--I was thinking about my post and thought I'd add that I'm really not sure which bags/collections still have the leather trimmed pockets.     The most recent purchases I've made (Gracies and Westbrook bags) have had non-trimmed interiors, but I see that other styles still have the trim.   I hope they are not phasing it out on all, but who knows.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Posting tonight in case I don't get a chance in the morning.  

Going with some Brahmin to end the work week. 

Asher Tortoise Seville Tote and Pecan Melbourne Wallet. 

View attachment 3172352

View attachment 3172353


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love your Brahmin handbag and wallet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD and Mia*:  I love the leather trim on the interior pockets also.   But I notice that many of the Alto handbags don't have that leather trim.   Also some of the less expensive or special collection Dooney's don't have it either.   I can understand the less expensive bags,  but Dooney Alto is top of the line... why don't they do leather trim on the inside pockets?


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD and Mia*:  I love the leather trim on the interior pockets also.   But I notice that many of the Alto handbags don't have that leather trim.   Also some of the less expensive or special collection Dooney's don't have it either.   I can understand the less expensive bags,  but Dooney Alto is top of the line... why don't they do leather trim on the inside pockets?



Beats me, LJ.  Also, no Alto (or other Italian Dooney) has a key-leash.  Don't know why not.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Posting tonight in case I don't get a chance in the morning.
> 
> Going with some Brahmin to end the work week.
> 
> Asher Tortoise Seville Tote and Pecan Melbourne Wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3172352
> 
> View attachment 3172353


I love this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD and Mia*:  I love the leather trim on the interior pockets also.   But I notice that many of the Alto handbags don't have that leather trim.   Also some of the less expensive or special collection Dooney's don't have it either.   I can understand the less expensive bags,  but Dooney Alto is top of the line... why don't they do leather trim on the inside pockets?


LJ: I suppose it is a cost containment issue. The margins are lower on Alto I believe. They are made in Italy, correct? I have found bags at the outlet that occasionally don't have the leather trimmed interiors, typically zip zips in pebble grain and ostrich (usually samples). I also noted some others in the retro line and as you noted some special collections that were sans leather trimmed interiors. I always look inside because I like that detailing. I prefer the detailing because it is a more luxe look. 

MB: As far as Brahmin goes, the only ones I have were purchased at their tent sale and all interiors are trimmed in leather. That would be a darn shame if they phased it out. It would not hurt to send an inquiry to show you have noticed. They are very good about answering emails. I will do so as well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Posting tonight in case I don't get a chance in the morning.
> 
> Going with some Brahmin to end the work week.
> 
> Asher Tortoise Seville Tote and Pecan Melbourne Wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3172352
> 
> View attachment 3172353



Happy Friday NAC!

A beautiful way to end the work week! 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Posting tonight in case I don't get a chance in the morning.
> 
> Going with some Brahmin to end the work week.
> 
> Asher Tortoise Seville Tote and Pecan Melbourne Wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3172352
> 
> View attachment 3172353


 
Stunning!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Posting tonight in case I don't get a chance in the morning.
> 
> Going with some Brahmin to end the work week.
> 
> Asher Tortoise Seville Tote and Pecan Melbourne Wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3172352
> 
> View attachment 3172353



Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> I love this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks YD!  Me too!  I love the dark brown in Brahmin bags.  I couldn't believe it when it went on clearance at my Dillards earlier in the year. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday NAC!
> 
> A beautiful way to end the work week!
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Thanks RN! Yay for Friday!  You have a great weekend as well!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Stunning!!


Thanks HG!  Brahmin does the dark browns so well. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks Sarah!  I forget how much I love the Brahmins until I pull one out to carry.  (Not that I have that many - I think I only have three, lol)


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Posting tonight in case I don't get a chance in the morning.
> 
> Going with some Brahmin to end the work week.
> 
> Asher Tortoise Seville Tote and Pecan Melbourne Wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3172352
> 
> View attachment 3172353




Gorgeous set! I love the snake print on that embossing. Reptilian Goddess...Halloween costume...check! [emoji316][emoji260]


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Gracie shoulder bag in cocoa (Dillard's exclusive.), and Ady wallet.


 
WOW, love it!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and did some errands. Coach New Willis.




Love it! Twins!


----------



## MaryBel

duckiesforme said:


> I just bought this bag at Dillards last weekend and I love it. My husband drove me 100 miles one way to get this bag because we don't have a Dillards in our area.


 
Congrats on your new Brahmin!
You have a wonderful hubby!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Posting tonight in case I don't get a chance in the morning.
> 
> Going with some Brahmin to end the work week.
> 
> Asher Tortoise Seville Tote and Pecan Melbourne Wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3172352
> 
> View attachment 3172353




Gorgeous tote GF!
Nice to see you around!


----------



## RuedeNesle

FAIL!!!!

The only thing I like about the bag is the color! 

Cons:
It doesn't smell like leather, but it smells like something! Too small.  I don't think this is 12 inches long.  Maybe at the very bottom.  My laptop won't fit sideways in any of the compartments, and it's 11.5 inches. The center open compartment is too tight to easily access. The two zipper pockets only go halfway down the bag. You can fit a full size wallet and a phone in the zipper pockets but nothing bigger than that.  I didn't catch that in the video.  It looked more like the lining was loose. The slip pockets in the open compartment are small and tight.  You can fit hand wipes and maybe a tissue pack. Oh, well, it was worth a try.  But like the song says, "Ain't nothin' like the real thing, baby!' I'm sticking to Dooney and Mkors! 

At least the Post Office is in the basement of Macy's on Union Square.  I can console myself in the handbag section after I drop off the box!

I'm carrying my purple Arcadia tote and my laptop fits perfectly on one side.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> FAIL!!!!
> 
> The only thing I like about the bag is the color!
> 
> Cons:
> It doesn't smell like leather, but it smells like something! Too small.  I don't think this is 12 inches long.  Maybe at the very bottom.  My laptop won't fit sideways in any of the compartments, and it's 11.5 inches. The center open compartment is too tight to easily access. The two zipper pockets only go halfway down the bag. You can fit a full size wallet and a phone in the zipper pockets but nothing bigger than that.  I didn't catch that in the video.  It looked more like the lining was loose. The slip pockets in the open compartment are small and tight.  You can fit hand wipes and maybe a tissue pack. Oh, well, it was worth a try.  But like the song says, "Ain't nothin' like the real thing, baby!' I'm sticking to Dooney and Mkors!
> 
> At least the Post Office is in the basement of Macy's on Union Square.  I can console myself in the handbag section after I drop off the box!
> 
> I'm carrying my purple Arcadia tote and my laptop fits perfectly on one side.



Aw, sorry it didn't work out for you.  Did you at least speak to your sister before running for the package!!???       It looks like a pretty bag, though.  Now you get to shop for a replacement...woot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, sorry it didn't work out for you. * Did you at least speak to your sister before running for the package!!???    *  It looks like a pretty bag, though.  Now you get to shop for a replacement...woot!



  I did!  I thought it was a "reasonable" amount of time, but apparently it wasn't long enough, or she could see I was distracted.  When I asked her where the box was she said, "Okay, nice talking to you too!" 

Thanks Sarah!  The upside is I can start obsessing about replacing it! I've already been on QVC a few times this morning staring at the Dooney TSV in red!  I just wish one of the compartment zipped instead of snapped.


----------



## duckiesforme

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your new Brahmin!
> You have a wonderful hubby!



thank you I sure do


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I did!  I thought it was a "reasonable" amount of time, but apparently it wasn't long enough, or she could see I was distracted.  When I asked her where the box was she said, "Okay, nice talking to you too!"
> 
> Thanks Sarah!  The upside is I can start obsessing about replacing it! I've already been on QVC a few times this morning staring at the Dooney TSV in red!  I just wish one of the compartment zipped instead of snapped.



   Your sis sounds like she's as much fun as you, girl.  

Yeah, you need to take a closer look at that TSV bag.  It's a cutie.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> FAIL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I like about the bag is the color!
> 
> 
> 
> Cons:
> 
> It doesn't smell like leather, but it smells like something! Too small.  I don't think this is 12 inches long.  Maybe at the very bottom.  My laptop won't fit sideways in any of the compartments, and it's 11.5 inches. The center open compartment is too tight to easily access. The two zipper pockets only go halfway down the bag. You can fit a full size wallet and a phone in the zipper pockets but nothing bigger than that.  I didn't catch that in the video.  It looked more like the lining was loose. The slip pockets in the open compartment are small and tight.  You can fit hand wipes and maybe a tissue pack. Oh, well, it was worth a try.  But like the song says, "Ain't nothin' like the real thing, baby!' I'm sticking to Dooney and Mkors!
> 
> 
> 
> At least the Post Office is in the basement of Macy's on Union Square.  I can console myself in the handbag section after I drop off the box!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my purple Arcadia tote and my laptop fits perfectly on one side.




Oh I'm sorry it was a disappointment. It always amazes me how some brands don't smell anything like leather. My last GILI bag smelled like chemicals and it was really strong, but the leather felt nice. 

Happy hunting! The hunt is part of the fun. Maybe you'll find something good at Macy's. I agree that red TSV looks really nice. Have fun [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> FAIL!!!!
> 
> The only thing I like about the bag is the color!
> 
> Cons:
> It doesn't smell like leather, but it smells like something! Too small.  I don't think this is 12 inches long.  Maybe at the very bottom.  My laptop won't fit sideways in any of the compartments, and it's 11.5 inches. The center open compartment is too tight to easily access. The two zipper pockets only go halfway down the bag. You can fit a full size wallet and a phone in the zipper pockets but nothing bigger than that.  I didn't catch that in the video.  It looked more like the lining was loose. The slip pockets in the open compartment are small and tight.  You can fit hand wipes and maybe a tissue pack. Oh, well, it was worth a try.  But like the song says, "Ain't nothin' like the real thing, baby!' I'm sticking to Dooney and Mkors!
> 
> At least the Post Office is in the basement of Macy's on Union Square.  I can console myself in the handbag section after I drop off the box!
> 
> I'm carrying my purple Arcadia tote and my laptop fits perfectly on one side.


Oh dear, not gonna work --however, you are an expert at NEXT, and I know you will have fun looking .


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous tote GF!
> Nice to see you around!




Thanks GF!! I've got a lot of catching up to do, lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Your sis sounds like she's as much fun as you, girl.
> 
> Yeah, you need to take a closer look at that TSV bag.  It's a cutie.



 She is! Thanks Sarah! :kiss:

I'm going to give the TSV a serious look!



Twoboyz said:


> Oh I'm sorry it was a disappointment. It always amazes me how some brands don't smell anything like leather. My last GILI bag smelled like chemicals and it was really strong, but the leather felt nice.
> 
> Happy hunting! The hunt is part of the fun. Maybe you'll find something good at Macy's. I agree that red TSV looks really nice. Have fun [emoji4]



It's unbelievable how different the leather smells! 

Thanks! I didn't find anything at Macy's, but I have the TSV on my short list.  The hunt is part of the fun!



MrsKC said:


> Oh dear, not gonna work --however, you are an expert at NEXT, and I know you will have fun looking .



Hi KC!
 I was prepared to say "Next!" to this one since it was a brand I wasn't familiar with. But I was hoping....

Yes! It's always fun looking!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> FAIL!!!!
> 
> The only thing I like about the bag is the color!
> 
> Cons:
> It doesn't smell like leather, but it smells like something! Too small.  I don't think this is 12 inches long.  Maybe at the very bottom.  My laptop won't fit sideways in any of the compartments, and it's 11.5 inches. The center open compartment is too tight to easily access. The two zipper pockets only go halfway down the bag. You can fit a full size wallet and a phone in the zipper pockets but nothing bigger than that.  I didn't catch that in the video.  It looked more like the lining was loose. The slip pockets in the open compartment are small and tight.  You can fit hand wipes and maybe a tissue pack. Oh, well, it was worth a try.  But like the song says, "Ain't nothin' like the real thing, baby!' I'm sticking to Dooney and Mkors!
> 
> At least the Post Office is in the basement of Macy's on Union Square.  I can console myself in the handbag section after I drop off the box!
> 
> I'm carrying my purple Arcadia tote and my laptop fits perfectly on one side.




Sorry it  work GF!
At least you have that gorgeous Arcadia tote to use while you find another!


----------



## MaryBel

Got this beauty at the outlet on Friday evening


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Got this beauty at the outlet on Friday evening



The more I see this bag, the more I love it!  She's beautiful in blue!

Congrats MB!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Sorry it  work GF!
> At least you have that gorgeous Arcadia tote to use while you find another!



Thanks MB! 

The Acadia tote is actually working well! My sister asked me why I'm even looking for a replacement.  She withdrew the question after she remembered who she was talking to!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> The more I see this bag, the more I love it!  She's beautiful in blue!
> 
> Congrats MB!


 
Thanks GF!
This one was one of those that as soon as I saw it I grabbed it and knew she was coming with me. The leather is so soft and yummy and the details are so nice, and then the teal color...gorgeous. At 60% even better, or as NAC says, yes please!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> This one was one of those that as soon as I saw it I grabbed it and knew she was coming with me. The leather is so soft and yummy and the details are so nice, and then the teal color...gorgeous. *At 60% even better, or as NAC says, yes please*!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Got this beauty at the outlet on Friday evening


Great color!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Got this beauty at the outlet on Friday evening


Loving that blue, MB!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got this beauty at the outlet on Friday evening



Love it!

When I was in the outlet a few days ago, I saw the GIANT Tatum tote.  OMG.  HUGE bag.   I picked it up by the handles and the bottom of the bag was still sitting on the floor.  What the heck????


----------



## Scooch

For the work week!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scooch said:


> For the work week!
> 
> View attachment 3175243



I think the fun part of getting ready for the work week is switching to the bag you want to carry!

Love your bag!  I hope you have great work week!


----------



## Scooch

RuedeNesle said:


> I think the fun part of getting ready for the work week is switching to the bag you want to carry!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your bag!  I hope you have great work week!




Oh I agree! Makes Monday's a little easier!


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Got this beauty at the outlet on Friday evening



Those whiplash bags are so pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Great color!


 

Thank you TM! The color is absolutely gorgeous!



MrsKC said:


> Loving that blue, MB!!


 

Thanks KC! This color is totally me!



MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!
> 
> When I was in the outlet a few days ago, I saw the GIANT Tatum tote.  OMG.  HUGE bag.   I picked it up by the handles and the bottom of the bag was still sitting on the floor.  What the heck????


 
Thanks Sarah!
Yeah, the tall Tatum tote is really big. I wish they had added a long strap option to it, although it would have to be one of those straps with the comfort pad since this thing is heavy.


----------



## MaryBel

Scooch said:


> For the work week!
> 
> View attachment 3175243




Gorgeous Hamilton!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Those whiplash bags are so pretty!




Thanks Cate!
Yes they are, this one is my third! I think I'm stopping at 3!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Got this beauty at the outlet on Friday evening




Love this color and the leather looks soooo soft.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love this color and the leather looks soooo soft.


 
Thanks GF!
It is, I really like these totes!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> Got this beauty at the outlet on Friday evening



Twins!  Love me some Tatum Tote


----------



## MaryBel

ilikesunshine said:


> Twins!  Love me some Tatum Tote




Hey Twin!
What color do you have?
This is my 3rd one, I too love me some Tatum totes!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!
> 
> When I was in the outlet a few days ago, I saw the GIANT Tatum tote.  OMG.  HUGE bag.   I picked it up by the handles and the bottom of the bag was still sitting on the floor.  What the heck????


Lolollolololollol. You crazy. But that bag is soooooooo big. What you get?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Got this beauty at the outlet on Friday evening



L o v e


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> L o v e




Thanks GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lolollolololollol. You crazy. But that bag is soooooooo big. What you get?



Nuttin'  honey!!   That store didn't have anything!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> Hey Twin!
> What color do you have?
> This is my 3rd one, I too love me some Tatum totes!




Ok since you have 3 I can confess .  I have black, coral, chalk & teal


----------



## MaryBel

ilikesunshine said:


> Ok since you have 3 I can confess .  I have black, coral, chalk & teal


 
So we are triple twins! I have black, coral and teal!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> So we are triple twins! I have black, coral and teal!



I don't think I've liked a bag so much before


----------



## MiaBorsa

Finally got my Coach "Ace" satchel.      This is the burgundy color.  







Sorry about the price tag.  I have to check her out with my eagle eye before cutting it off.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  love your new Coach satchel.   That one has my name written all over it.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my Coach "Ace" satchel.      This is the burgundy color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the price tag.  I have to check her out with my eagle eye before cutting it off.




Your Ace is so pretty. I have wanted one since I love the handles.   I LOVE the shape and leather. It holds the shape well I bet. 

How do you like it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  love your new Coach satchel.   That one has my name written all over it.



LJ, you are going to have to dip your toe into the Coach pool sooner or later!      Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I have been hoping to see a photo of your new Ace. It is so pretty. I have wanted one since I love the handles.   I LOVE the shape and leather. It holds the shape well I bet.
> 
> How do you like it?



I love it, TM!   The leather is absolutely stunning.  I had a hard time choosing a color, too.  I have bags in all the available colors except the racing green, which I don't really want.  I was leaning to the navy color but ultimately went with the burgundy.   I'm thinking they will introduce more colors in this bag, but who knows.   It does hold its shape very well, and I love the shoulder piece in the long strap.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my Coach "Ace" satchel.      This is the burgundy color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the price tag.  I have to check her out with my eagle eye before cutting it off.


Pruddddddy


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my Coach "Ace" satchel.      This is the burgundy color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the price tag.  I have to check her out with my eagle eye before cutting it off.


Oooooo, now that is gorgeous and love the shape! I like many of the colors too....green, blue, and burgundy. It has been many years since I've been in the Coach pool.  Just beautiful!

P.S. I think we need some daylight pics of this one so we can drool more.


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my Coach "Ace" satchel.      This is the burgundy color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the price tag.  I have to check her out with my eagle eye before cutting it off.


This is one beautiful bag!  love all the details, like the whip stiching and turn lock, and is that nickel or gunmetal hardware?  I love that! Great looking bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pruddddddy



Thanks, Chickie!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooo, now that is gorgeous and love the shape! I like many of the colors too....green, blue, and burgundy. It has been many years since I've been in the Coach pool.  Just beautiful!
> 
> P.S. I think we need some daylight pics of this one so we can drool more.



Thanks YD.  You may need to dip in the Coach pool, too!   I'll take some better pics tomorrow and cut the price tag off.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> This is one beautiful bag!  love all the details, like the whip stiching and turn lock, and is that nickel or gunmetal hardware?  I love that! Great looking bag!



Thanks, A!   It's nickel hardware.    I guess that's one way to justify the purchase; I have other burgundy bags but none with nickel hardware.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my Coach "Ace" satchel.      This is the burgundy color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the price tag.  I have to check her out with my eagle eye before cutting it off.




Stunning bag. The leather looks very nice and thick. Great color choice [emoji7]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Stunning bag. The leather looks very nice and thick. Great color choice [emoji7]


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally got my Coach "Ace" satchel.      This is the burgundy color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the price tag.  I have to check her out with my eagle eye before cutting it off.



Hi Sarah!

She's beautiful!   I like the way the handles look, and that they're not fixed.  Most handles that look like that are attached to the bag and don't lay down when you want to carry the bag by the strap.

Cut the tags and enjoy carrying her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  I have a few Coach handbags,  but not many.  There is a Coach boutique near me,  but the prices usually keep me from buying.  I don't recall seeing any great sales there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Stunning bag. The leather looks very nice and thick. Great color choice [emoji7]



I knew you would like the color, TB!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks, girl!   When does your new Sophie arrive?


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> She's beautiful!   I like the way the handles look, and that they're not fixed.  Most handles that look like that are attached to the bag and don't lay down when you want to carry the bag by the strap.
> 
> Cut the tags and enjoy carrying her!



Thanks, Chickie.   The handles are actually quite flexible and comfortable, plus the shoulder strap has that wide piece that makes it easier to wear.  I'll be cutting the tag after I give her the once-over for any issues.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I have a few Coach handbags,  but not many.  There is a Coach boutique near me,  but the prices usually keep me from buying.  I don't recall seeing any great sales there.



*LJ*--the Coach store sales are few and far between, and often "invitation only," which is dumb.  I have much better luck shopping department stores for Coach.   I bought the Ace from Bonton's F&F sale, got free shipping and no sales tax.   That's about the best one can do on a current Coach bag.  

Coach is trying up up their game and image, and their prices reflect that.   They are pricing themselves out of MY comfort zone.   So if I don't get a sale, it's "NO SALE" for me.   They now have semi-annual sales in their boutique stores and online, which is helpful but of course only twice a year.  

Of course, they age-out their styles quickly and some bags go to outlet stores...which can be infuriating for boutique customers who end up feeling fleeced.  I live about an hour from two Coach outlets, but I very seldom bother to go.   Seems like I don't have much luck finding the deals so I just stick with department stores for the most part.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  let me know when the Coach boutique has a sale.  There is a Coach boutique in the same shopping mall as the Dooney boutique.... not too far away.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  let me know when the Coach boutique has a sale.  There is a Coach boutique in the same shopping mall as the Dooney boutique.... not too far away.



*LJ*--a little birdie told me there will be a sale after Thanksgiving.  I will let you know when I get details.   Oh, and Macy's is having a pre-sale right now for 25% off including most designer brands.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> *LJ*--a little birdie told me there will be a sale after Thanksgiving.  I will let you know when I get details.   Oh, and Macy's is having a pre-sale right now for 25% off including most designer brands.




*Mia*:  thanks.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!   When does your new Sophie arrive?


 

Actually, she came today as well as  the second  replacement Zip Zip that was my gift for someone but I haven't  opened either of them yet.  There was other trauma waiting for us when we got home and we had to resolve that and then cook supper so I'll  open two boxes tomorrow when I'm fresh and the light is good.  Savoring the moment...


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Actually, she came today as well as  the second  replacement Zip Zip that was my gift for someone but I haven't  opened either of them yet.  There was other trauma waiting for us when we got home and we had to resolve that and then cook supper so I'll  open two boxes tomorrow when I'm fresh and the light is good.  Savoring the moment...



Ooooh, I can't wait to see... and hear how you like her.   Hope everything is OK and the trauma has been resolved!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  let me know when the Coach boutique has a sale.  There is a Coach boutique in the same shopping mall as the Dooney boutique.... not too far away.



*LJ--just an FYI.*   I called my favorite Coach boutique this morning and they are price-matching Macy's 25% off presale.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Still to pricey for me. Bummer. I just cannot justify the cost for a single bag. It's a mental thing. This is only one of the reasons I have not purchased a Coach bag in almost 10 years. I went to the outlet the other day and still nothing of interest. I will stick with Dooney and Brahmin unless their strategy changes as well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Still to pricey for me. Bummer. I just cannot justify the cost for a single bag. It's a mental thing. This is only one of the reasons I have not purchased a Coach bag in almost 10 years. I went to the outlet the other day and still nothing of interest. I will stick with Dooney and Brahmin unless their strategy changes as well.



Well, to be fair... Coach has similar pricing to Dooney, if you include the Dooney Italian bags.  The newer Dooneys (Florentine Barlow, Dillard's exclusives) are creeping higher, too. 

 And as discussed in another thread...  Brahmin is beginning to cheapen their bags by cutting corners.  I'd rather pay a few more dollars and keep the leather trim on the interior of the bag.   This doesn't keep me from buying a Brahmin, but I don't like the trend.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, to be fair... Coach has similar pricing to Dooney, if you include the Dooney Italian bags.  The newer Dooneys (Florentine Barlow, Dillard's exclusives) are creeping higher, too.
> 
> And as discussed in another thread...  Brahmin is beginning to cheapen their bags by cutting corners.  I'd rather pay a few more dollars and keep the leather trim on the interior of the bag.   This doesn't keep me from buying a Brahmin, but I don't like the trend.


Yeah, I suppose if you add in the Italians to the mix but does Coach ever have discounts like Dooney? 50, 60, 70% off, granted not everyday outlet pricing but you get my drift.

I saw one bag that was somewhat appealing at the Coach outlet, the Blake something. Anyway, the sale price was $330 and change. No thank you. Obviously it all comes down to how much you love a bag. In that case, cash was king. Next!

I'll have to post pics of the Coach bags I have one of these days to give a sense of what appealed at the time. I think I only have six from years ago. Probably easier to just post my bag tag files. Most I still really like, one I have yet to use...crazy I know.

I do like many of the Coach bags that have been posted recently, but again, just not willing to pay up. 

I think I am going to inquire about the Brahmin leather trimmed pockets. They are very good about answering email. Perhaps if others inquire, they might take notice.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Yeah, I suppose if you add in the Italians to the mix but does Coach ever have discounts like Dooney? 50, 60, 70% off, granted not everyday outlet pricing but you get my drift.
> 
> I saw one bag that was somewhat appealing at the Coach outlet, the Blake something. Anyway, the sale price was $330 and change. No thank you. Obviously it all comes down to how much you love a bag. In that case, cash was king. Next!
> 
> I'll have to post pics of the Coach bags I have one of these days to give a sense of what appealed at the time. I think I only have six from years ago. Probably easier to just post my bag tag files. Most I still really like, one I have yet to use...crazy I know.
> 
> I do like many of the Coach bags that have been posted recently, but again, just not willing to pay up.
> 
> I think I am going to inquire about the Brahmin leather trimmed pockets. They are very good about answering email. Perhaps if others inquire, they might take notice.



Yes, Coach ages out their full price boutique bags and sends them to the outlets as "deletes."   There they can be discounted quite heavily, but like with any other outlet bag, timing is everything.  I am not one who patrols the outlet stores so I have seldom found any bag I really wanted at a great outlet price.   

Coach also has an online outlet, referred to as "FOS" (Factory online sale) on the Coach board.   It is an invitation only clearance sale; you can sign up to be invited.   They also have a semi-annual online sale, "SAS", on Coach.com and in Coach boutique stores.   Honestly, I believe Coach has better sales than Dooney.   (The recent Dooney website sale, $25 off a full price bag??  Seriously?)  

Just as with Dooney outlets, you may find a winner at a great price, or you may not.   If I see a Coach bag that I know I really, really want, I look for a department store sale or a price match by the Coach boutique.   I don't have good luck or patience for waiting and "maybe" getting a better deal.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, Coach ages out their full price boutique bags and sends them to the outlets as "deletes."   There they can be discounted quite heavily, but like with any other outlet bag, timing is everything.  I am not one who patrols the outlet stores so I have seldom found any bag I really wanted at a great outlet price.
> 
> Coach also has an online outlet, referred to as "FOS" (Factory online sale) on the Coach board.   It is an invitation only clearance sale; you can sign up to be invited.   They also have a semi-annual online sale, "SAS", on Coach.com and in Coach boutique stores.   Honestly, I believe Coach has better sales than Dooney.   (The recent Dooney website sale, $25 off a full price bag??  Seriously?)
> 
> Just as with Dooney outlets, you may find a winner at a great price, or you may not.   If I see a Coach bag that I know I really, really want, I look for a department store sale or a price match by the Coach boutique.   I don't have good luck or patience for waiting and "maybe" getting a better deal.


Good to know that deletes go to outlet, so luck of the draw there. I may actually own a delete but not sure. You Coachie gals would most likely know when I post pics. Yes, I get the FOS emails, but honestly still waiting for something to grab me. How awesome would it be if Brahmin did that?

Yes, the latest Dooney deal of $25 off is laughable. Totally agree with you on that. Maybe Coach does have better deals....it makes sense since they are big public company vs. private smaller Dooney. I just never seem to find any deals that I want. Eventually, I'll take a dip. I'll keep an eye out in retail. You mentioned BonTon in one of your posts. I did not even know we had that store in CT. Go figure. I will have to visit.

I wish I lived closer to the outlets yet I have had pretty decent luck and patience finding and waiting for discounted bags. Heck, it is annoying me now that we can't see the new bags at retail or outlet so Brahmin is getting my attention. I have been contemplating another trip to Fairhaven because a 20% off entire purchase coupon is burning a hole in my pocket. Yikes!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brahmin has been offering promos in their boutique stores, so it helps to develop a "relationship" with a boutique SA who will when notify when they are having sales. The closest boutique store to me is 4 hours away, as is the closest Brahmin outlet.  The boutique store will ship for free.   All the boutiques have a clearance section, too.   They are usually really good at emailing photos of the clearance section.

For October, there was a charity promo where you donated $5 and got 20% off your purchase.   I recently received a card in the mail for $45 off a purchase of $250.   Also, I have found a few deals on Brahmin on Amazon.com, of all places.   So there are some deals to be had, you just have to ferret them out.  

I like to buy from Bonton and Bloomingdales because they don't have stores in TX and I don't pay sales tax, which can be a significant savings on a more expensive bag.   Dillard's annoys me with their shipping costs and unadvertised in-store specials, so I can see a bag for full price + shipping on the website while NAC is picking it up for 50% off in-store   .   I have to assume this is an attempt to generate more foot traffic in the stores.   Macy's plays games with their coupon codes which also aggravates me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

And today, I finally cut the tags on my Coach Edie 31 in oxblood.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> And today, I finally cut the tags on my Coach Edie 31 in oxblood.



YAY!  You inspected her and she passed! Wait. This isn't the one you just bought is it? No, I'm thinking of your Coach Ace!  Did you cut the tags on her yet?

Edie and her wallet are beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> YAY!  You inspected her and she passed! Wait. This isn't the one you just bought is it? No, I'm thinking of your Coach Ace!  Did you cut the tags on her yet?
> 
> Edie and her wallet are beautiful!



Thanks, GF.    I think I bought this one about a month ago.   I have a few that are "NWT."  

And I still haven't cut the tag on Ace, but I did discover that the oxblood wallet will go with her, too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, GF.    I think I bought this one about a month ago.   I have a few that are "NWT."
> 
> And I still haven't cut the tag on Ace, but I did discover that the oxblood wallet will go with her, too!



It's a perfect match!  Ace just scored another point!  She's one step closer to being able to fill out her Change of Address cards!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, GF.    I think I bought this one about a month ago.   I have a few that are "NWT."
> 
> And I still haven't cut the tag on Ace, but I did discover that the oxblood wallet will go with her, too!


I love Ace. I keep waiting for a  D&B satchel like it. I will get the Ace when the right color comes that I don't have. I don't want to have too many of a color. It is SO pretty.

I want a satchel that is structured with great handles. This one has so many pretty features.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> And today, I finally cut the tags on my Coach Edie 31 in oxblood.


Lovley bag and color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin has been offering promos in their boutique stores, so it helps to develop a "relationship" with a boutique SA who will when notify when they are having sales. The closest boutique store to me is 4 hours away, as is the closest Brahmin outlet.  The boutique store will ship for free.   All the boutiques have a clearance section, too.   They are usually really good at emailing photos of the clearance section.
> 
> For October, there was a charity promo where you donated $5 and got 20% off your purchase.   I recently received a card in the mail for $45 off a purchase of $250.   Also, I have found a few deals on Brahmin on Amazon.com, of all places.   So there are some deals to be had, you just have to ferret them out.
> 
> I like to buy from Bonton and Bloomingdales because they don't have stores in TX and I don't pay sales tax, which can be a significant savings on a more expensive bag.   Dillard's annoys me with their shipping costs and unadvertised in-store specials, so I can see a bag for full price + shipping on the website while NAC is picking it up for 50% off in-store   .   I have to assume this is an attempt to generate more foot traffic in the stores.   Macy's plays games with their coupon codes which also aggravates me.


Great info MB.

Regarding Dillard's: That's why it would be great if some members here would be our eyes in the stores. We need sale alerts! There are plenty of stores to call once we know a sale is on. I guess NACs lunchtime posts could be considered an alert....yes please!


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> I'll have to post pics of the Coach bags I have one of these days to give a sense of what appealed at the time. I think I only have six from years ago. Probably easier to just post my bag tag files. Most I still really like, one I have yet to use...crazy I know.



So here is my small Coach Collection. All were purchased at my somewhat local outlet. I got them a number of years ago and I cannot recall the last time I made a Coach purchase but it has been a long time. Every time I happen to go in the outlet, I never find bags like I used to. I am not sure why....perhaps just hit the wrong day????????

Maybe someone can tell me if any of these are "deletes". I know the "F' in the style number signifies 'made for factory', but not sure about the others. I do like some of the new releases so we shall see if any come home with me eventually. I wouldn't mind taking another "dip" into the Coach pool.

BTW, these are my bag tags for the dust bags. I photographed all the bags for these tags. The Coach bags photograph very nicely I think.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> And today, I finally cut the tags on my Coach Edie 31 in oxblood.





MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, GF.    I think I bought this one about a month ago.   I have a few that are "NWT."
> 
> And I still haven't cut the tag on Ace, but I did discover that the oxblood wallet will go with her, too!



These are both gorgeous Sarah!! Loving Edie, especially....


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> So here is my small Coach Collection. All were purchased at my somewhat local outlet. I got them a number of years ago and I cannot recall the last time I made a Coach purchase but it has been a long time. Every time I happen to go in the outlet, I never find bags like I used to. I am not sure why....perhaps just hit the wrong day????????
> 
> Maybe someone can tell me if any of these are "deletes". I know the "F' in the style number signifies 'made for factory', but not sure about the others. I do like some of the new releases so we shall see if any come home with me eventually. I wouldn't mind taking another "dip" into the Coach pool.
> 
> BTW, these are my bag tags for the dust bags. I photographed all the bags for these tags. The Coach bags photograph very nicely I think.


Hey, I have just two Coach bags and one is Carly . Thanks for the picture.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Hey, I have just two Coach bags and one is Carly . Thanks for the picture.


You are welcome KC! Yay for bag twins!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> And today, I finally cut the tags on my Coach Edie 31 in oxblood.




Gorgeous! Another bag in my very favorite color. [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scooch said:


> For the work week!
> 
> View attachment 3175243


 
I saw these at my local TJMaxx too - I almost got one, but was good.  I do love the MK mono prints, though.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Got this beauty at the outlet on Friday evening


 
Congrats!! I am so jealous!  This color is on my wish list.  But I shall console myself with my black Tatum.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> And today, I finally cut the tags on my Coach Edie 31 in oxblood.


 
Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

I'm so behind in all threads...so instead of replying to each post I'll just say...Gorgeous bags everybody!

I've been carrying my Rhyder all week. Didn't have time to take a new pic, but I'm carrying it without the tag


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind in all threads...so instead of replying to each post I'll just say...Gorgeous bags everybody!
> 
> I've been carrying my Rhyder all week. Didn't have time to take a new pic, but I'm carrying it without the tag



Hey MB!

I love Rhyder!  I can see why you don't want to change yet!  Good to know you're carrying her without the tag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind in all threads...so instead of replying to each post I'll just say...Gorgeous bags everybody!
> 
> I've been carrying my Rhyder all week. Didn't have time to take a new pic, but I'm carrying it without the tag


Love it. Think I am getting the reg size in this color


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind in all threads...so instead of replying to each post I'll just say...Gorgeous bags everybody!
> 
> I've been carrying my Rhyder all week. Didn't have time to take a new pic, but I'm carrying it without the tag


 
Bag Cousins!  I just loaded up my Rhyder Satchel today.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> I love Rhyder!  I can see why you don't want to change yet!  Good to know you're carrying her without the tag!




Yep, I figured I better clarify that 


I love the look, the space and the pockets outside, although it gets a bit heavier when you take advantage of the space and start adding stuff, but now that I think about it, I think I'm getting the it's heavy vibe because I just remember that I switched the little umbrella that I normally carry to a full size umbrella. That must be it! I like my little umbrella better but I had to switch since we are now on the days that is not probable that it will rain, it is certain! I was watching the forecast and it show some kind or rain until mid next week, and I'm sure it will continue after, they just didn't show the rest of the days


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love it. Think I am getting the reg size in this color


 
The regular size is a really nice everyday size and this color is so pretty, it goes with pretty much everything!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Bag Cousins!  I just loaded up my Rhyder Satchel today.


 
Yay for cousins!
Which one do you have GF?


ETA: Never mind, I just saw it in the other thread! We are twins on that one! It's one of the prettiest bags ever!


----------



## CatePNW

Hi everyone!  No new bags here, trying to enjoy what I have for now, so I'll just share what I've used this week.

First is Coach Mini Tanner, loaded up for last Friday's shopping trip to Portland and stayed in that until today when I switched to Coach Metallic Crosby.  I can't get enough of my fur poms lately!  (See my eyes closed in second pic, well that is what almost always happens, either that or I'm staring with crazy eyes in order to try not to blink....LOL!)


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone!  No new bags here, trying to enjoy what I have for now, so I'll just share what I've used this week.
> 
> First is Coach Mini Tanner, loaded up for last Friday's shopping trip to Portland and stayed in that until today when I switched to Coach Metallic Crosby.  I can't get enough of my fur poms lately!  (See my eyes closed in second pic, well that is what almost always happens, either that or I'm staring with crazy eyes in order to try not to blink....LOL!)
> 
> View attachment 3185771
> View attachment 3185770


Nice photos. Very pretty Coach bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind in all threads...so instead of replying to each post I'll just say...Gorgeous bags everybody!
> 
> I've been carrying my Rhyder all week. Didn't have time to take a new pic, but I'm carrying it without the tag


Very pretty bag and color.


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone!  No new bags here, trying to enjoy what I have for now, so I'll just share what I've used this week.
> 
> First is Coach Mini Tanner, loaded up for last Friday's shopping trip to Portland and stayed in that until today when I switched to Coach Metallic Crosby.  I can't get enough of my fur poms lately!  (See my eyes closed in second pic, well that is what almost always happens, either that or I'm staring with crazy eyes in order to try not to blink....LOL!)
> 
> View attachment 3185771
> View attachment 3185770



Just lovely!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Friday everyone! I am ending the workweek with my newest Brahman acquisition. This is the Gracie in black. I really like this bag and have a feeling I will go back for more colors in time.
View attachment 3186427

View attachment 3186428

View attachment 3186429


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love your Brahmin.   Enjoy wearing it.  It looks comfy and light weight.  Some of my Brahmin satchels are very heavy,  but I still love them too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I am ending the workweek with my newest Brahman acquisition. This is the Gracie in black. I really like this bag and have a feeling I will go back for more colors in time.
> View attachment 3186427
> 
> View attachment 3186428
> 
> View attachment 3186429



Happy FRIDAY NAC!

Gracia is beautiful! I agree with LJ, she looks comfy and light!

Congrats on your latest acquisition!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NAC's latest Brahmin acquisition reminded me about the email I received the other day from Brahmin for their Holiday Catalog! 

http://www.brahmin.com/info/Catalog...1/12/15+Catalog&utm_campaign=11/12/15+Catalog


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I am ending the workweek with my newest Brahman acquisition. This is the Gracie in black. I really like this bag and have a feeling I will go back for more colors in time.
> View attachment 3186427
> 
> View attachment 3186428
> 
> View attachment 3186429


Gorgeous Brahmin NAC!


RuedeNesle said:


> NAC's latest Brahmin acquisition reminded me about the email I received the other day from Brahmin for their Holiday Catalog!
> 
> http://www.brahmin.com/info/Catalog...1/12/15+Catalog&utm_campaign=11/12/15+Catalog


Hi RN!  So many gorgeous bags, I want several!


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I am ending the workweek with my newest Brahman acquisition. This is the Gracie in black. I really like this bag and have a feeling I will go back for more colors in time.
> View attachment 3186427
> 
> View attachment 3186428
> 
> View attachment 3186429


Very pretty - classic shape and color, looks very elegant!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Hi RN!  So many gorgeous bags, I want several!



Mornin' Rosie! 

Me too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind in all threads...so instead of replying to each post I'll just say...Gorgeous bags everybody!
> 
> I've been carrying my Rhyder all week. Didn't have time to take a new pic, but I'm carrying it without the tag







CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone!  No new bags here, trying to enjoy what I have for now, so I'll just share what I've used this week.
> 
> First is Coach Mini Tanner, loaded up for last Friday's shopping trip to Portland and stayed in that until today when I switched to Coach Metallic Crosby.  I can't get enough of my fur poms lately!  (See my eyes closed in second pic, well that is what almost always happens, either that or I'm staring with crazy eyes in order to try not to blink....LOL!)
> 
> View attachment 3185771
> View attachment 3185770







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday everyone! I am ending the workweek with my newest Brahman acquisition. This is the Gracie in black. I really like this bag and have a feeling I will go back for more colors in time.
> View attachment 3186427
> 
> View attachment 3186428
> 
> View attachment 3186429




Gorgeous bags everyone!! The metallic coach bags have really been catching my eye lately. In fact I went to the outlet today and fell in love with this bag! It had sparkles!! Oh my gosh how it glistened and twinkled under those lights! The price tag made me gasp though and I knew I couldn't get it. Even with 30% + an additional 20% off it was over $400. It's Python embossed sparkly metallic leather with black suede on the sides. I'm in love. 




Then I found the phoebes in the same treatment which were cheaper and I was in line with the bronze one but I put it back. [emoji17] I had to remind myself there is a certain Dooney TSV on tonight that I had to save my pennies for. these look so much better in real life because the photos don't do the sparkles justice.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bags everyone!! The metallic coach bags have really been catching my eye lately. In fact I went to the outlet today and fell in love with this bag! It had sparkles!! Oh my gosh how it glistened and twinkled under those lights! The price tag made me gasp though and I knew I couldn't get it. Even with 30% + an additional 20% off it was over $400. It's Python embossed sparkly metallic leather with black suede on the sides. I'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 3187013
> 
> 
> Then I found the phoebes in the same treatment which were cheaper and I was in line with the bronze one but I put it back. [emoji17] I had to remind myself there is a certain Dooney TSV on tonight that I had to save my pennies for. these look so much better in real life because the photos don't do the sparkles justice.
> 
> View attachment 3187014
> 
> View attachment 3187015


They are beautiful bags TB. I like that first one. I had the same pricing issue when I went to the outlet. Cough, cough....no thank you.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bags everyone!! The metallic coach bags have really been catching my eye lately. In fact I went to the outlet today and fell in love with this bag! It had sparkles!! Oh my gosh how it glistened and twinkled under those lights! The price tag made me gasp though and I knew I couldn't get it. Even with 30% + an additional 20% off it was over $400. It's Python embossed sparkly metallic leather with black suede on the sides. I'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 3187013
> 
> 
> Then I found the phoebes in the same treatment which were cheaper and I was in line with the bronze one but I put it back. [emoji17] I had to remind myself there is a certain Dooney TSV on tonight that I had to save my pennies for. these look so much better in real life because the photos don't do the sparkles justice.
> 
> View attachment 3187014
> 
> View attachment 3187015


Thanks for the pics, TB-- gorgeous handbags.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> They are beautiful bags TB. I like that first one. I had the same pricing issue when I went to the outlet. Cough, cough....no thank you.




Thanks YD, I am obsessing over that first one. Soooooooo gorgeous in real life.  However with the sparkles I'm not sure it would qualify as an everyday bag but more of a holiday bag. Limited use + $$$ = impractical. My heart says yes but my head says no. [emoji17]




MrsKC said:


> Thanks for the pics, TB-- gorgeous handbags.




Thanks KC and you're welcome. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my new Coach Legacy Haley satchel today. I finally found the handles I wanted and since Legacy has two lovely tassels it is perfect.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Coach Legacy Haley satchel today. I finally found the handles I wanted and since Legacy has two lovely tassels it is perfect.



I love looking at the Legacy Haley satchel, and yours is stunning! 

Congrats!


----------



## cbarber1123

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Coach Legacy Haley satchel today. I finally found the handles I wanted and since Legacy has two lovely tassels it is perfect.



Love this color


----------



## Live It Up

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bags everyone!! The metallic coach bags have really been catching my eye lately. In fact I went to the outlet today and fell in love with this bag! It had sparkles!! Oh my gosh how it glistened and twinkled under those lights! The price tag made me gasp though and I knew I couldn't get it. Even with 30% + an additional 20% off it was over $400. It's Python embossed sparkly metallic leather with black suede on the sides. I'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 3187013
> 
> 
> Then I found the phoebes in the same treatment which were cheaper and I was in line with the bronze one but I put it back. [emoji17] I had to remind myself there is a certain Dooney TSV on tonight that I had to save my pennies for. these look so much better in real life because the photos don't do the sparkles justice.
> 
> View attachment 3187014
> 
> View attachment 3187015




Wow! Those Coach bags are stunning. I like your jacket, too. I have one that looks just like it. I'm just waiting for the temperature to drop a little more so I can wear it.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Not sure if i posted this one already...Coach BV Phoebe! Love her! Shes one of my squishy bags!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bags everyone!! The metallic coach bags have really been catching my eye lately. In fact I went to the outlet today and fell in love with this bag! It had sparkles!! Oh my gosh how it glistened and twinkled under those lights! The price tag made me gasp though and I knew I couldn't get it. Even with 30% + an additional 20% off it was over $400. It's Python embossed sparkly metallic leather with black suede on the sides. I'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 3187013
> 
> 
> Then I found the phoebes in the same treatment which were cheaper and I was in line with the bronze one but I put it back. [emoji17] I had to remind myself there is a certain Dooney TSV on tonight that I had to save my pennies for. these look so much better in real life because the photos don't do the sparkles justice.
> 
> View attachment 3187014
> 
> View attachment 3187015


So pretty! I saw some of these at the Outlet, I just came home with these littles, no bag...


----------



## Live It Up

Thatsmypurse said:


> Not sure if i posted this one already...Coach BV Phoebe! Love her! Shes one of my squishy bags!



Beautiful! I love Phoebe.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Live It Up said:


> Beautiful! I love Phoebe.


Thanks me too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Not sure if i posted this one already...Coach BV Phoebe! Love her! Shes one of my squishy bags!





Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty! I saw some of these at the Outlet, I just came home with these littles, no bag...



Hi TMP!

Phoebe is another one of my Coach favorites.  She's pretty and she can hold all the junk I carry!

I love your charms too!


----------



## klynneann

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Coach Legacy Haley satchel today. I finally found the handles I wanted and since Legacy has two lovely tassels it is perfect.



I love the bag and the color is  (I love purple)!


----------



## klynneann

Thatsmypurse said:


> Not sure if i posted this one already...Coach BV Phoebe! Love her! Shes one of my squishy bags!



I love the idea of the Phoebe, but I tried bringing one home and she just wasn't functional for me.   Yours is lovely!!



Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty! I saw some of these at the Outlet, I just came home with these littles, no bag...



So cute!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> Phoebe is another one of my Coach favorites.  She's pretty and she can hold all the junk I carry!
> 
> I love your charms too!


Thank You RN! I put my bear charm on a Dooney bag, will post soon on "WHat bag are you carrying today"


----------



## Thatsmypurse

klynneann said:


> I love the idea of the Phoebe, but I tried bringing one home and she just wasn't functional for me.   Yours is lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!


Thank You, Yeah , She took some getting used to, but I love her now! I keep my wallet in center zip , which I like..I


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Not sure if i posted this one already...Coach BV Phoebe! Love her! Shes one of my squishy bags!


So pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my new Coach Legacy Haley satchel again today. Two days in a row.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Coach Legacy Haley satchel again today. Two days in a row.


I love that purse! That's one of the Coach bags I'm sorry I never got! I love the color too ! I eventually ended up with 2 Dooney Olivia's instead, because I love the silhouette!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love that purse! That's one of the Coach bags I'm sorry I never got! I love the color too ! I eventually ended up with 2 Dooney Olivia's instead, because I love the silhouette!


Yes, I wish they still made them. I just got it in the mail, so glad. The Olivia bags did not have the handles I like. I like to always buy rolled handles that can fold over. The Legacy leather is great too. I have other Legacy bags so I knew I would like this one.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I wish they still made them. I just got it in the mail, so glad. The Olivia bags did not have the handles I like. I like to always buy rolled handles that can fold over. The Legacy leather is great too. I have other Legacy bags so I knew I would like this one.


That's great! She's a beauty ! I don't mind the flat handles but I do love the rolled ones! The legacy leather is great! I have a Yellow mini Tanner and two Legacy Willis bags, love!


----------



## CatePNW

I finally got a new bag!  I've coveted this bag since Spring this year, finally touched her and tried her on at Nordstroms in Las Vegas in June.  I was waiting for a deal though, and the deal finally presented itself at Amazon.  The bag was marked down the lowest I've seen it, and I had some Amazon funds in my account and ended up only paying $68 of real money!  

She arrived yesterday and I've already moved in.  It's my first bucket bag, and my first Rebecca Minkoff bag.  The leather smells wonderful, I even smelled it when I woke up this morning from the dresser across the room!  She's very functional, I can easily access the inside when bag is on my shoulder, and the magnetic closure is easy to open and close.

Here she is, Fiona Bucket Bag (regular size) in Black.  Wish my phone took better pics.  She was wrapped to the nines and I love the floral lining.


----------



## CatePNW

And what she looks like on:


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Not sure if i posted this one already...Coach BV Phoebe! Love her! Shes one of my squishy bags!


 


Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty! I saw some of these at the Outlet, I just came home with these littles, no bag...


 
Twins in all!
I just got the fob and necklace too!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> And what she looks like on:
> 
> View attachment 3192735
> View attachment 3192736


 
Love your RM Cate!
Looks very good on you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Twins in all!
> I just got the fob and necklace too!


That's so funny! I guess we have the same taste !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

CatePNW said:


> And what she looks like on:
> 
> View attachment 3192735
> View attachment 3192736


Very nice! Looks great on you! I love when I get a great deal, especially on something I really, really wanted! Enjoy !


----------



## CatePNW

Thatsmypurse said:


> Very nice! Looks great on you! I love when I get a great deal, especially on something I really, really wanted! Enjoy !





MaryBel said:


> Love your RM Cate!
> Looks very good on you!



Thank you!  I was excited to order it and so happy when she arrived in perfect condition!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Cate:*  enjoy your new treasure.  The leather looks wonderful.


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> And what she looks like on:
> 
> View attachment 3192735
> View attachment 3192736


Very pretty and I love that it is a satchel also. I think drawstrings are SO cute as a satchel.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty and I love that it is a satchel also. I think drawstrings are SO cute as a satchel.


You love your satchel's TM! I do too! Do you ever carry a shoulder bag or crossbody? Just curious


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> You love your satchel's TM! I do too! Do you ever carry a shoulder bag or crossbody? Just curious


I only carry satchels. Yes, I sure do like them!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I only carry satchels. Yes, I sure do like them!


Can't blame you! I love satchels too! I also enjoy a nice crossbody, not so much a shoulder bag. My Coach Phoebe is my only true shoulder bag with no crossbody option!


----------



## YankeeDooney

CatePNW said:


> And what she looks like on:
> 
> View attachment 3192735
> View attachment 3192736


Very pretty Cate, and what a deal! The leather looks scrumptious.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Coach Legacy Haley satchel again today. Two days in a row.


TM, that's a real beauty too! Love the color and tassels.


----------



## YankeeDooney

*BRAHMIN teaser:* I had a 20% off entire purchase coupon that I received when I attended the tent sale in September. It was burning a hole in my pocket. You know how that goes. 

So I called the Fairhaven outlet yesterday and asked if they had a bag that I regretted not getting at the tent sale. "Yes we do, and it's on clearance." 

I then asked if they had a good selection because I was traveling a long way and wanted it to be worth my while. "Oh yes, we just put out 300 pieces to get ready for Black Friday".

So I took my Mom ("I don't need any more bags") to the outlet today. A long journey that was well worth the trip. When we arrived, at first glance the store seemed on the small side. When we walked through the doors and looked around, O-M-G......  

Pics coming soon........


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> And what she looks like on:
> 
> View attachment 3192735
> View attachment 3192736



Congrats on your new RM bucket bag!  She looks good on you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  so excited for you and wish I was there too,  I went to the Fairhaven Brahmin outlet a few years ago,  Not a big place,  but lots of handbags.  If you luck into some special sales the prices can be great.  After much agonizing, I bought 6 handbags.  Now I wish I had bought a few more.   Haven't been back since then,  it's too far away.  I can't wait to see what you and your Mom found.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> *BRAHMIN teaser:* I had a 20% off entire purchase coupon that I received when I attended the tent sale in September. It was burning a hole in my pocket. You know how that goes.
> 
> So I called the Fairhaven outlet yesterday and asked if they had a bag that I regretted not getting at the tent sale. "Yes we do, and it's on clearance."
> 
> I then asked if they had a good selection because I was traveling a long way and wanted it to be worth my while. "Oh yes, we just put out 300 pieces to get ready for Black Friday".
> 
> So I took my Mom ("I don't need any more bags") to the outlet today. A long journey that was well worth the trip. When we arrived, at first glance the store seemed on the small side. When we walked through the doors and looked around, O-M-G......
> 
> *Pics coming soon........*






Waiting for the reveal!  Feeling your excitement!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> *BRAHMIN teaser:* I had a 20% off entire purchase coupon that I received when I attended the tent sale in September. It was burning a hole in my pocket. You know how that goes.
> 
> So I called the Fairhaven outlet yesterday and asked if they had a bag that I regretted not getting at the tent sale. "Yes we do, and it's on clearance."
> 
> I then asked if they had a good selection because I was traveling a long way and wanted it to be worth my while. "Oh yes, we just put out 300 pieces to get ready for Black Friday".
> 
> So I took my Mom ("I don't need any more bags") to the outlet today. A long journey that was well worth the trip. When we arrived, at first glance the store seemed on the small side. When we walked through the doors and looked around, O-M-G......
> 
> Pics coming soon........




OMG, that sounds so much fun GF!
I wish we had a Brahmin outlet here! It's pretty difficult to find Brahmin here. There's only one Macy's that have some and it's not very close for me, so I don't go very often. I got lucky last week (or was it the week before) and found 2 Brahmin bags at my local store, so I ended up getting one and then came back for the other. 


So now, hurry up with those pics!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to eat yesterday and I wore one of my Willis bags.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> *BRAHMIN teaser:* I had a 20% off entire purchase coupon that I received when I attended the tent sale in September. It was burning a hole in my pocket. You know how that goes.
> 
> So I called the Fairhaven outlet yesterday and asked if they had a bag that I regretted not getting at the tent sale. "Yes we do, and it's on clearance."
> 
> I then asked if they had a good selection because I was traveling a long way and wanted it to be worth my while. "Oh yes, we just put out 300 pieces to get ready for Black Friday".
> 
> So I took my Mom ("I don't need any more bags") to the outlet today. A long journey that was well worth the trip. When we arrived, at first glance the store seemed on the small side. When we walked through the doors and looked around, O-M-G......
> 
> Pics coming soon........




GF, where are the pics?
We want to see them!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> GF, where are the pics?
> We want to see them!


Working on it now. Too dark so I only have 4 to post. Will try to find better lighting for others. Give me a few minutes GF.


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> *BRAHMIN teaser:* I had a 20% off entire purchase coupon that I received when I attended the tent sale in September. It was burning a hole in my pocket. You know how that goes.
> 
> So I called the Fairhaven outlet yesterday and asked if they had a bag that I regretted not getting at the tent sale. "Yes we do, and it's on clearance."
> 
> I then asked if they had a good selection because I was traveling a long way and wanted it to be worth my while. "Oh yes, we just put out 300 pieces to get ready for Black Friday".
> 
> So I took my Mom ("I don't need any more bags") to the outlet today. A long journey that was well worth the trip. When we arrived, at first glance the store seemed on the small side. When we walked through the doors and looked around, O-M-G......
> 
> Pics coming soon........



So sorry for the wait GFs. Crazy day and was hoping to get home sooner before dark. I was able to snap these although I wish I had better lighting/staging. I am still looking for good lighting to photograph my mom's bags, but perhaps tomorrow for the rest.

Here are my finds from the Brahmin Outlet. I absolutely love them and cannot stop looking at them. I remembered what Mia said about the patterns on the leather. Tough to pick and choose since there is only one on display but sometimes there was another in the back. Honestly, it really did not matter too much to me since they were all gorgeous.
And sadly, I again regret leaving a couple behind, but I do love these. Why I love the outlets....two of these bags roughly equals the price of the November TSV.....enough said.
I was told that these are past season bags, nothing wrong with them. Past season is still new to me.Hopefully you will now understand my excitement over these.

*Annabelle  Black Tuscan Tri-Texture
Annabelle Toasted Almond
Anywhere Tote Coquette Tri-Texture *(Macy's Exclusive)*
Vivian Sugar Tri-Texture*
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> So sorry for the wait GFs. Crazy day and was hoping to get home sooner before dark. I was able to snap these although I wish I had better lighting/staging. I am still looking for good lighting to photograph my mom's bags, but perhaps tomorrow for the rest.
> 
> Here are my finds from the Brahmin Outlet. I absolutely love them and cannot stop looking at them. I remembered what Mia said about the patterns on the leather. Tough to pick and choose since there is only one on display but sometimes there was another in the back. Honestly, it really did not matter too much to me since they were all gorgeous.
> And sadly, I again regret leaving a couple behind, but I do love these. Why I love the outlets....two of these bags roughly equals the price of the November TSV.....enough said.
> I was told that these are past season bags, nothing wrong with them. Past season is still new to me.Hopefully you will now understand my excitement over these.
> 
> *Annabelle  Black Tuscan Tri-Texture
> Annabelle Toasted Almond
> Anywhere Tote Coquette Tri-Texture *(Macy's Exclusive)*
> Vivian Sugar Tri-Texture*
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Gorgeous! What a haul!!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> So sorry for the wait GFs. Crazy day and was hoping to get home sooner before dark. I was able to snap these although I wish I had better lighting/staging. I am still looking for good lighting to photograph my mom's bags, but perhaps tomorrow for the rest.
> 
> Here are my finds from the Brahmin Outlet. I absolutely love them and cannot stop looking at them. I remembered what Mia said about the patterns on the leather. Tough to pick and choose since there is only one on display but sometimes there was another in the back. Honestly, it really did not matter too much to me since they were all gorgeous.
> And sadly, I again regret leaving a couple behind, but I do love these. Why I love the outlets....two of these bags roughly equals the price of the November TSV.....enough said.
> I was told that these are past season bags, nothing wrong with them. Past season is still new to me.Hopefully you will now understand my excitement over these.
> 
> *Annabelle  Black Tuscan Tri-Texture
> Annabelle Toasted Almond
> Anywhere Tote Coquette Tri-Texture *(Macy's Exclusive)*
> Vivian Sugar Tri-Texture*
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


These are stunning, I esp love the last satchel. I don't have any Brahmins. Do their outlets ship?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> So sorry for the wait GFs. Crazy day and was hoping to get home sooner before dark. I was able to snap these although I wish I had better lighting/staging. I am still looking for good lighting to photograph my mom's bags, but perhaps tomorrow for the rest.
> 
> Here are my finds from the Brahmin Outlet. I absolutely love them and cannot stop looking at them. I remembered what Mia said about the patterns on the leather. Tough to pick and choose since there is only one on display but sometimes there was another in the back. Honestly, it really did not matter too much to me since they were all gorgeous.
> And sadly, I again regret leaving a couple behind, but I do love these. Why I love the outlets....two of these bags roughly equals the price of the November TSV.....enough said.
> I was told that these are past season bags, nothing wrong with them. Past season is still new to me.Hopefully you will now understand my excitement over these.
> 
> *Annabelle  Black Tuscan Tri-Texture*
> *Annabelle Toasted Almond*
> *Anywhere Tote Coquette Tri-Texture *(Macy's Exclusive)
> *Vivian Sugar Tri-Texture*


 
WOW, gorgeous bags GF! 
Love all of them, especially Vivian! 


And I totally agree, I don't care what season they are, they are still gorgeous and I don't think anybody would even know they are not the current collection...Which reminds me...maybe it's time to get my Annabelle out...for her maiden voyage...She's a few years old...oops!


----------



## ahirau

YankeeDooney said:


> So sorry for the wait GFs. Crazy day and was hoping to get home sooner before dark. I was able to snap these although I wish I had better lighting/staging. I am still looking for good lighting to photograph my mom's bags, but perhaps tomorrow for the rest.
> 
> Here are my finds from the Brahmin Outlet. I absolutely love them and cannot stop looking at them. I remembered what Mia said about the patterns on the leather. Tough to pick and choose since there is only one on display but sometimes there was another in the back. Honestly, it really did not matter too much to me since they were all gorgeous.
> And sadly, I again regret leaving a couple behind, but I do love these. Why I love the outlets....two of these bags roughly equals the price of the November TSV.....enough said.
> I was told that these are past season bags, nothing wrong with them. Past season is still new to me.Hopefully you will now understand my excitement over these.
> 
> *Annabelle  Black Tuscan Tri-Texture
> Annabelle Toasted Almond
> Anywhere Tote Coquette Tri-Texture *(Macy's Exclusive)*
> Vivian Sugar Tri-Texture*
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


All absolutely gorgeous! The texture and pattern on the Vivian (the last pic) is out of this world!!! Love them and congratulations!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> Gorgeous! What a haul!!


Thanks LIU!



MrsKC said:


> These are stunning, I esp love the last satchel. I don't have any Brahmins. Do their outlets ship?


 Thanks KC! That was the one I regretted leaving behind at the tent sale. I am so glad I found it! 

* Please note that Brahmin Outlet stores are for walk-in customers only and do not accept phone orders. (hence the very very long drive to Brahmin HQ Factory Store)



MaryBel said:


> WOW, gorgeous bags GF!
> Love all of them, especially Vivian!
> 
> 
> And I totally agree, I don't care what season they are, they are still gorgeous and I don't think anybody would even know they are not the current collection...Which reminds me...maybe it's time to get my Annabelle out...for her maiden voyage...She's a few years old...oops!


  Thanks GF! I never really cared about past season. A beautiful bag is always timeless IMO. Yes Yes, you must use it. I love the Annabelle Satchel. I left one color behind (among others) and regret it. So pretty. I wish that Brahmin would set up an online outlet like ILoveDooney. It would be great even if it was just an ebay store so that we could see more bags and purchase past season bags at a discount. We must band together and write to them.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> So sorry for the wait GFs. Crazy day and was hoping to get home sooner before dark. I was able to snap these although I wish I had better lighting/staging. I am still looking for good lighting to photograph my mom's bags, but perhaps tomorrow for the rest.
> 
> Here are my finds from the Brahmin Outlet. I absolutely love them and cannot stop looking at them. I remembered what Mia said about the patterns on the leather. Tough to pick and choose since there is only one on display but sometimes there was another in the back. Honestly, it really did not matter too much to me since they were all gorgeous.
> And sadly, I again regret leaving a couple behind, but I do love these. Why I love the outlets....two of these bags roughly equals the price of the November TSV.....enough said.
> I was told that these are past season bags, nothing wrong with them. Past season is still new to me.Hopefully you will now understand my excitement over these.
> 
> *Annabelle  Black Tuscan Tri-Texture
> Annabelle Toasted Almond
> Anywhere Tote Coquette Tri-Texture *(Macy's Exclusive)*
> Vivian Sugar Tri-Texture*
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



All four are beautiful!  My two favorites are Annabelle toasted almond, and Vivian!  But I'd happily carry any one of them!

Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  so excited for you and wish I was there too,  I went to the Fairhaven Brahmin outlet a few years ago,  Not a big place,  but lots of handbags.  If you luck into some special sales the prices can be great.  After much agonizing, I bought 6 handbags.  Now I wish I had bought a few more.   Haven't been back since then,  it's too far away.  I can't wait to see what you and your Mom found.


*LJ:*Is the new Brahmin outlet in Jersey any closer to you? It is almost the same distance for me as the Fairhaven outlet, except there are tolls going to Jersey, plus I imagine traffic is probably worse.


----------



## YankeeDooney

ahirau said:


> All absolutely gorgeous! The texture and pattern on the Vivian (the last pic) is out of this world!!! Love them and congratulations!


 Thanks A. I agree, that Vivian is so cool looking. 



RuedeNesle said:


> All four are beautiful!  My two favorites are Annabelle toasted almond, and Vivian!  But I'd happily carry any one of them!
> 
> Congrats!


 Thanks RN, honestly it is tough for me to pick a favorite. Imagine trying to narrow down the choices? It was brutal. I could have easily picked ten bags. Now I keep thinking about the ones I did not get. Yes, I have issues.


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> So sorry for the wait GFs. I am still looking for good lighting to photograph my mom's bags, but perhaps tomorrow for the rest.


Finally had some daylight to shoot more pics. Here is my Mom's haul from the Brahmin Outlet. She did very nicely for someone who says "i don't need any more bags."

*Medium Asher Jasper Melbourne
Medium Asher Tortoise Melbourne
Hudson Bucket Bag Black Melbourne*

and a better picture of my Anywhere Tote. And yes, we went a little buying crazy but given the long ride and a 20% coupon, we could not walk out with just one bag....could we?


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to eat yesterday and I wore one of my Willis bags.




You look very pretty T. I hope you had a good time. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Finally had some daylight to shoot more pics. Here is my Mom's haul from the Brahmin Outlet. She did very nicely for someone who says "i don't need any more bags."
> 
> *Medium Asher Jasper Melbourne
> Medium Asher Tortoise Melbourne
> Hudson Bucket Bag Black Melbourne*
> 
> and a better picture of my Anywhere Tote. And yes, we went a little buying crazy but given the long ride and a 20% coupon, we could not walk out with just one bag....could we?




Congrats to you both! These are gorgeous bags and the photos are perfect! I love the outdoor shots. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> So sorry for the wait GFs. Crazy day and was hoping to get home sooner before dark. I was able to snap these although I wish I had better lighting/staging. I am still looking for good lighting to photograph my mom's bags, but perhaps tomorrow for the rest.
> 
> Here are my finds from the Brahmin Outlet. I absolutely love them and cannot stop looking at them. I remembered what Mia said about the patterns on the leather. Tough to pick and choose since there is only one on display but sometimes there was another in the back. Honestly, it really did not matter too much to me since they were all gorgeous.
> And sadly, I again regret leaving a couple behind, but I do love these. Why I love the outlets....two of these bags roughly equals the price of the November TSV.....enough said.
> I was told that these are past season bags, nothing wrong with them. Past season is still new to me.Hopefully you will now understand my excitement over these.
> 
> *Annabelle  Black Tuscan Tri-Texture
> Annabelle Toasted Almond
> Anywhere Tote Coquette Tri-Texture *(Macy's Exclusive)*
> Vivian Sugar Tri-Texture*
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Oh I totally understand your excitement! They are all stunning! Congrats on getting such great deals!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I finally got a new bag!  I've coveted this bag since Spring this year, finally touched her and tried her on at Nordstroms in Las Vegas in June.  I was waiting for a deal though, and the deal finally presented itself at Amazon.  The bag was marked down the lowest I've seen it, and I had some Amazon funds in my account and ended up only paying $68 of real money!
> 
> She arrived yesterday and I've already moved in.  It's my first bucket bag, and my first Rebecca Minkoff bag.  The leather smells wonderful, I even smelled it when I woke up this morning from the dresser across the room!  She's very functional, I can easily access the inside when bag is on my shoulder, and the magnetic closure is easy to open and close.
> 
> Here she is, Fiona Bucket Bag (regular size) in Black.  Wish my phone took better pics.  She was wrapped to the nines and I love the floral lining.
> 
> View attachment 3192728
> View attachment 3192729
> 
> View attachment 3192730




She's lovely Cate! Congrats on getting her and the great deal! I love the gold hardware against the black. Very chic looking bucket bag. She looks great on you! Enjoy. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Coach Legacy Haley satchel again today. Two days in a row.




She's very pretty. The leather looks really Nice and that color....[emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> Wow! Those Coach bags are stunning. I like your jacket, too. I have one that looks just like it. I'm just waiting for the temperature to drop a little more so I can wear it.




Thanks LIU! I love this washable suede too. It's so soft. I only got a couple wearing a out of it and now we have 6" of snow on the ground today and freezing!! Oh well.... It was fun while it lasted. I'll send some of this cold your way. [emoji4]



Thatsmypurse said:


> Not sure if i posted this one already...Coach BV Phoebe! Love her! Shes one of my squishy bags!




She's gorgeous TMP! I love the hardware on the handles of the Phoebes, and how the logo is placed on the side so you see it head on. 




Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty! I saw some of these at the Outlet, I just came home with these littles, no bag...




Thanks TMP! Very cute! They have a lot of cute charms at the outlet.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Finally had some daylight to shoot more pics. Here is my Mom's haul from the Brahmin Outlet. She did very nicely for someone who says "i don't need any more bags."
> 
> *Medium Asher Jasper Melbourne
> Medium Asher Tortoise Melbourne
> Hudson Bucket Bag Black Melbourne*
> 
> and a better picture of my Anywhere Tote. And yes, we went a little buying crazy but given the long ride and a 20% coupon, we could not walk out with just one bag....could we?



They are gorgeous GF!
I think your mom did a very good job picking.

Your tote looks even prettier in this pic.

I think that's pretty good, not crazy at all. You could have gotten way more.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Finally had some daylight to shoot more pics. Here is my Mom's haul from the Brahmin Outlet. She did very nicely for someone who says "i don't need any more bags."
> 
> *Medium Asher Jasper Melbourne
> Medium Asher Tortoise Melbourne
> Hudson Bucket Bag Black Melbourne*
> 
> and a better picture of my Anywhere Tote. And yes, we went a little buying crazy but given the long ride and a 20% coupon, we could not walk out with just one bag....could we?




"And a partridge in a pear treeeeeee"...

Beautiful bags... Brahmin is really knocking at my door after seeming these. Congrats to you both. Enjoy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> "And a partridge in a pear treeeeeee"...
> 
> Beautiful bags... Brahmin is really knocking at my door after seeming these. Congrats to you both. Enjoy!


Sing it girl! Thank you! I am sure they got your number already P. The gravitational pull will get you soon.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats to you both! These are gorgeous bags and the photos are perfect! I love the outdoor shots. [emoji4]





Twoboyz said:


> Oh I totally understand your excitement! They are all stunning! Congrats on getting such great deals!


 Thanks TB! You only live once as the saying goes. Fun to get some deals.



MaryBel said:


> They are gorgeous GF!
> I think your mom did a very good job picking.
> Your tote looks even prettier in this pic.
> I think that's pretty good, not crazy at all. You could have gotten way more.



Thanks GF. Yeah, I was coveting her choices. I wanted them too but she saw them first. 
I wish I had waited to shoot all the pics today. The sun really brings out the color and beauty of the bags. The first pics I shot look a bit flat due to the late hour of the day. Oh well.

I certainly could have gotten more, but I need some restraint. GF, you would have been out of your mind in there and would have needed a cart. I felt like I was in a Brahmin Pinball Machine as I was bopping from one area to the next. Good times.

Remember tent sale in May. Think about it.


----------



## Live It Up

I hadn't carried this bag in a while, and I'm not sure why. It's a great bag and I love it in the soft, squishy leather. My Michael Kors N/S Hamilton.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> I hadn't carried this bag in a while, and I'm not sure why. It's a great bag and I love it in the soft, squishy leather. My Michael Kors N/S Hamilton.


That is beautiful leather and hardware LIU. I love satchels that have handles and a shoulder strap.


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> I hadn't carried this bag in a while, and I'm not sure why. It's a great bag and I love it in the soft, squishy leather. My Michael Kors N/S Hamilton.




I really like these. I almost got an E/W one in the camel color and then most recently in red. I saw someone carrying this bag going into Costco during our snowstorm. It looked really pretty hanging in her shoulder. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Finally had some daylight to shoot more pics. Here is my Mom's haul from the Brahmin Outlet. *She did very nicely for someone who says "i don't need any more bags."*
> 
> *Medium Asher Jasper Melbourne
> Medium Asher Tortoise Melbourne
> Hudson Bucket Bag Black Melbourne*
> 
> and a better picture of my Anywhere Tote. And yes, we went a little buying crazy but given the long ride and a 20% coupon, we could not walk out with just one bag....could we?



 Your mom's haul is beautiful! 

  She said she didn't "need" any more bags, not that she didn't "want" anymore! She's a member in good standing in our club! 

Tell your mom Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> That is beautiful leather and hardware LIU. I love satchels that have handles and a shoulder strap.



Oh I do, too! I find I don't use the shoulder strap much on my Hamilton, but it comes in handy when I need to use both hands.



Twoboyz said:


> I really like these. I almost got an E/W one in the camel color and then most recently in red. I saw someone carrying this bag going into Costco during our snowstorm. It looked really pretty hanging in her shoulder. [emoji4]




The Saffiano Hamiltons are very popular and great for carrying in poor weather. But, there is something about this soft leather...I love how it cries out to be touched as it starts to puddle.


----------



## oldbaglover

YankeeDooney said:


> Finally had some daylight to shoot more pics. Here is my Mom's haul from the Brahmin Outlet. She did very nicely for someone who says "i don't need any more bags."
> 
> *Medium Asher Jasper Melbourne
> Medium Asher Tortoise Melbourne
> Hudson Bucket Bag Black Melbourne*
> 
> and a better picture of my Anywhere Tote. And yes, we went a little buying crazy but given the long ride and a 20% coupon, we could not walk out with just one bag....could we?


Love em' all!  Handbag Heaven!


----------



## elbgrl

YankeeDooney said:


> So sorry for the wait GFs. Crazy day and was hoping to get home sooner before dark. I was able to snap these although I wish I had better lighting/staging. I am still looking for good lighting to photograph my mom's bags, but perhaps tomorrow for the rest.
> 
> Here are my finds from the Brahmin Outlet. I absolutely love them and cannot stop looking at them. I remembered what Mia said about the patterns on the leather. Tough to pick and choose since there is only one on display but sometimes there was another in the back. Honestly, it really did not matter too much to me since they were all gorgeous.
> And sadly, I again regret leaving a couple behind, but I do love these. Why I love the outlets....two of these bags roughly equals the price of the November TSV.....enough said.
> I was told that these are past season bags, nothing wrong with them. Past season is still new to me.Hopefully you will now understand my excitement over these.
> 
> *Annabelle  Black Tuscan Tri-Texture
> Annabelle Toasted Almond
> Anywhere Tote Coquette Tri-Texture *(Macy's Exclusive)*
> Vivian Sugar Tri-Texture*
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Absolutely gorgeous bags, congrats!


----------



## AnotherPurse

The only non-Dooney that I carry is the Coach borough bag. I have 3 of the larger size and 2 minis. I feel like I am cheating when I carry them [emoji16]


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Your mom's haul is beautiful!
> 
> She said she didn't "need" any more bags, not that she didn't "want" anymore! She's a member in good standing in our club!
> 
> Tell your mom Congrats and enjoy!


 Thanks RN. I think she done good. I will certainly tell her she is in good standing in the club.



oldbaglover said:


> Love em' all!  Handbag Heaven!


 Thanks OBL. Heaven indeed!



elbgrl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bags, congrats!


 Thanks E!


----------



## MaryBel

Here are my 2 non Dooney goodies from Macy's sale last week.

MK medium Cindy satchel in deep teal and coach turnlock tote in wild beast


----------



## AnotherPurse

I am purging my entire collection - 3 more sold tonight but I am keeping these. I love my Coach Borough bags and I love the color of my Tory Burch Robinson tote.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*YD*--I love all the Brahmin outlet goodies for your Mom and you!    Way to scoop a deal!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Here are my 2 non Dooney goodies from Macy's sale last week.
> 
> MK medium Cindy satchel in deep teal and coach turnlock tote in wild beast



Two more beauties!   I have been eyeing that turnlock tote for a while now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> I am purging my entire collection - 3 more sold tonight but I am keeping these. I love my Coach Borough bags and I love the color of my Tory Burch Robinson tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196624
> View attachment 3196626
> View attachment 3196627
> View attachment 3196628



Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

AnotherPurse said:


> I am purging my entire collection - 3 more sold tonight but I am keeping these. I love my Coach Borough bags and I love the color of my Tory Burch Robinson tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196624
> View attachment 3196626
> View attachment 3196627
> View attachment 3196628


That color of the Tory Burch bag is so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Here are my 2 non Dooney goodies from Macy's sale last week.
> 
> MK medium Cindy satchel in deep teal and coach turnlock tote in wild beast


Very nice bags.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Two more beauties!   I have been eyeing that turnlock tote for a while now.




Thanks GF!
I was doing the same, since the time I saw it at Nordstrom, so when I saw it on sale, I had to get it.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bags.




Thank you GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> *YD*--I love all the Brahmin outlet goodies for your Mom and you!    Way to scoop a deal!


Thanks MB! I was so happy to get a good deal on some gorgeous bags. So far so good...all have leather lined pockets. We'll have to keep an eye out for this in the future. I did also notice they are only putting one tassel instead of two on the medium Asher totes. Now they couple the tassel with a charm. I prefer the double tassels. Bummer.


----------



## MaryBel

AnotherPurse said:


> I am purging my entire collection - 3 more sold tonight but I am keeping these. I love my Coach Borough bags and I love the color of my Tory Burch Robinson tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196624
> View attachment 3196626
> View attachment 3196627
> View attachment 3196628




Love your boroughs! Twins on the 1st and 3rd (in the big size).
Love your TB too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Here are my 2 non Dooney goodies from Macy's sale last week.
> 
> MK medium Cindy satchel in deep teal and coach turnlock tote in wild beast



Hi MB!

Another great haul from Macy's! My two favorite handbag styles, satchels and totes!  And I'm really lovin' the Coach tote in wild beast!  You know I love animal prints!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> I am purging my entire collection - 3 more sold tonight but I am keeping these. I love my Coach Borough bags and I love the color of my Tory Burch Robinson tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196624
> View attachment 3196626
> View attachment 3196627
> View attachment 3196628




Hi AP!

Congrats on selling 3 more bags! I can see why you're keeping these! I don't think I could part with them either.

Good luck purging your collection! (And making room for your new Dooney bags!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

I've been carrying my navy Coach Nomad hobo for the past week.  It's such a great bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying my navy Coach Nomad hobo for the past week.  It's such a great bag.



Mornin' Sarah!

I love looking at this bag! When I'm stalking the Coach forum it always grabs my attention!

She's a beauty! (And props for carrying one bag for a week! )


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> I love looking at this bag! When I'm stalking the Coach forum it always grabs my attention!
> 
> She's a beauty! (And props for carrying one bag for a week! )



Hey girl!   Thanks, and no props necessary...I'm just too lazy to swap purses.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl!   Thanks, and no props necessary...I'*m just too lazy to swap purses.*


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> *LJ:*Is the new Brahmin outlet in Jersey any closer to you? It is almost the same distance for me as the Fairhaven outlet, except there are tolls going to Jersey, plus I imagine traffic is probably worse.




*YD:*  guess I missed a whole page of posts.  Your new handbags are beautiful.  I would be delighted with any one of them,  or all of them.   Yes, the NJ outlet is much closer to me.  My guess is it's probably about 100 miles and 2 hours,  but I don't know NJ very well, so I could be off.   Fairhaven is much, much further...... well over 200 miles.
I want to go to the NJ store... but not before the holidays... too much traffic.   Maybe I'll get there in the spring.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Live It Up said:


> Oh I do, too! I find I don't use the shoulder strap much on my Hamilton, but it comes in handy when I need to use both hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Saffiano Hamiltons are very popular and great for carrying in poor weather. But, there is something about this soft leather...I love how it cries out to be touched as it starts to puddle.




*LIU:*  I prefer the softer leather for handbags also.   I have some Saffiano Dooney, and they serve a purpose,  but I don't love the leather like I do a fine, soft leather.


----------



## oldbaglover

AnotherPurse said:


> I am purging my entire collection - 3 more sold tonight but I am keeping these. I love my Coach Borough bags and I love the color of my Tory Burch Robinson tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196624
> View attachment 3196626
> View attachment 3196627
> View attachment 3196628


love those bags, especially the color block ones!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> Another great haul from Macy's! My two favorite handbag styles, satchels and totes!  And I'm really lovin' the Coach tote in wild beast!  You know I love animal prints!
> 
> Congrats!


 
Hey GF!
Thanks! I so happy I was able to get these on those awesome prices, especially the deep teal. I had seen then just a couple of weeks ago still at full price, so it was awesome!
I too love animal prints! The bag matches my PJs in leopard print! I could do the PJs outside with the bag!  ....Nooooo!, just kidding!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Thanks! I so happy I was able to get these on those awesome prices, especially the deep teal. I had seen then just a couple of weeks ago still at full price, so it was awesome!
> I too love animal prints! *The bag matches my PJs in leopard print! I could do the PJs outside with the bag!  ....Nooooo!, just kidding*!



Attention, Walmart Shoppers.......!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Attention, Walmart Shoppers.......!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  guess I missed a whole page of posts.  Your new handbags are beautiful.  I would be delighted with any one of them,  or all of them.   Yes, the NJ outlet is much closer to me.  My guess is it's probably about 100 miles and 2 hours,  but I don't know NJ very well, so I could be off.   Fairhaven is much, much further...... well over 200 miles.
> I want to go to the NJ store... but not before the holidays... too much traffic.   Maybe I'll get there in the spring.


Thanks LJ. Hopefully you can get to the NJ outlet in the spring. Curious to hear if it is bigger/better than Fairhaven.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying my navy Coach Nomad hobo for the past week.  It's such a great bag.


It is such a classy looking bag MB.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Attention, Walmart Shoppers.......!


 


MiaBorsa said:


>




 That's a good one GF! 
I don't understand people that do that, is not like is very difficult to get a pair of jeans and a top on!


----------



## elbgrl

OK I am absolutely in love with this MK Cindy large domed Crossbody!  I was hoping it was larger functionally than the measurements, and it is.  She opens wide and I can carry everything.  That said, I wonder if anyone knows whether she comes in a larger size?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also got the Patricia Nash satchel in Antique Rose from Evine and loving her too!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> OK I am absolutely in love with this MK Cindy large domed Crossbody!  I was hoping it was larger functionally than the measurements, and it is.  She opens wide and I can carry everything.  That said, I wonder if anyone knows whether she comes in a larger size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201710
> 
> 
> Also got the Patricia Nash satchel in Antique Rose from Evine and loving her too!
> View attachment 3201711


Both unique and so pretty!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> OK I am absolutely in love with this MK Cindy large domed Crossbody!  I was hoping it was larger functionally than the measurements, and it is.  She opens wide and I can carry everything.  That said, I wonder if anyone knows whether she comes in a larger size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201710
> 
> 
> Also got the Patricia Nash satchel in Antique Rose from Evine and loving her too!
> View attachment 3201711



Cute bags, Rosie!!   I love the colors you chose.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks ladies!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> OK I am absolutely in love with this MK Cindy large domed Crossbody!  I was hoping it was larger functionally than the measurements, and it is.  She opens wide and I can carry everything.  That said, I wonder if anyone knows whether she comes in a larger size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201710
> 
> 
> Also got the Patricia Nash satchel in Antique Rose from Evine and loving her too!
> View attachment 3201711


 
Oh, more goodies! Love them, especially that MK!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I did some running around today with my BFF.   Found this little beauty for $139 at the Coach outlet and said, "c'mere!!"     This is the Bennett satchel.  (I added the feather fob.)  







Then we cruised Dillard's where I found this Faye satchel.  It's just the cutest bag!   They only had it in ink, pecan or black...so a color dilemma.  I recently bought Gracie in ink, but she is a totally different style.   Anyhow, meet Faye in ink!






And luckily I had already bought the ink Ady wallet to go with Gracie.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> OK I am absolutely in love with this MK Cindy large domed Crossbody!  I was hoping it was larger functionally than the measurements, and it is.  She opens wide and I can carry everything.  That said, I wonder if anyone knows whether she comes in a larger size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201710
> 
> 
> Also got the Patricia Nash satchel in Antique Rose from Evine and loving her too!
> View attachment 3201711



Girrrrlll, I can't keep up with you!  
More goodies! It's good to know I'm not the only one who shops on evine!  Your Patricia Nash bag is gorgeous! AndI love Miss Cindy! 

Congrats again!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some running around today with my BFF.   Found this little beauty for $139 at the Coach outlet and said, "c'mere!!"     This is the Bennett satchel.  (I added the feather fob.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we cruised Dillard's where I found this Faye satchel.  It's just the cutest bag!   They only had it in ink, pecan or black...so a color dilemma.  I recently bought Gracie in ink, but she is a totally different style.   Anyhow, meet Faye in ink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And luckily I had already bought the ink Ady wallet to go with Gracie.


Well what a good day you have had GF! Lovely choices and glad you could spend some time with your BFF .


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Oh, more goodies! Love them, especially that MK!


Thanks MaryBel!


MiaBorsa said:


> I did some running around today with my BFF.   Found this little beauty for $139 at the Coach outlet and said, "c'mere!!"     This is the Bennett satchel.  (I added the feather fob.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we cruised Dillard's where I found this Faye satchel.  It's just the cutest bag!   They only had it in ink, pecan or black...so a color dilemma.  I recently bought Gracie in ink, but she is a totally different style.   Anyhow, meet Faye in ink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And luckily I had already bought the ink Ady wallet to go with Gracie.



Three winners Sarah!  I especially love that Brahmin.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some running around today with my BFF.   Found this little beauty for $139 at the Coach outlet and said, "c'mere!!"     This is the Bennett satchel.  (I added the feather fob.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we cruised Dillard's where I found this Faye satchel.  It's just the cutest bag!   They only had it in ink, pecan or black...so a color dilemma.  I recently bought Gracie in ink, but she is a totally different style.   Anyhow, meet Faye in ink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And luckily I had already bought the ink Ady wallet to go with Gracie.



Hey Sarah!

I just love when you cruise Dillard's and other stores!   I love your new Coach and Brahmin bags! Your wallets are perfect matches!

Looks like you had a fun day with your BFF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well what a good day you have had GF! Lovely choices and glad you could spend some time with your BFF .



I did have a good day, KC!   Thanks.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Three winners Sarah!  I especially love that Brahmin.


Thanks, Rosie.  The small Faye is a Dillard's exclusive Brahmin and I had not seen it before today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> I just love when you cruise Dillard's and other stores!   I love your new Coach and Brahmin bags! Your wallets are perfect matches!
> 
> Looks like you had a fun day with your BFF!



Hey sugarplum!   :kiss:   Seems like I don't get out to the malls much anymore; I do most shopping online so a trip to the mall is an event!   Thanks; both of these are small-ish and lightweight, which is where my interest lies lately.


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some running around today with my BFF.   Found this little beauty for $139 at the Coach outlet and said, "c'mere!!"     This is the Bennett satchel.  (I added the feather fob.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we cruised Dillard's where I found this Faye satchel.  It's just the cutest bag!   They only had it in ink, pecan or black...so a color dilemma.  I recently bought Gracie in ink, but she is a totally different style.   Anyhow, meet Faye in ink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And luckily I had already bought the ink Ady wallet to go with Gracie.



love both bags, was the Brahmin Faye bag on sale?


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> love both bags, was the Brahmin Faye bag on sale?



Thank you.  No, the small Faye was not on sale.


----------



## Scooch

Going to carry Hamilton in aquamarine cause it's just so darn pretty and just sitting in my closet!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Scooch said:


> Going to carry Hamilton in aquamarine cause it's just so darn pretty and just sitting in my closet!
> View attachment 3202000




I have a TB Robinson tote in a similar color. I made up my mind that I was going to end our relationship and put her up for sale to compensate for my recent DB's. Now I am rethinking it! LOL. Your MK is a beautiful color!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some running around today with my BFF.   Found this little beauty for $139 at the Coach outlet and said, "c'mere!!"     This is the Bennett satchel.  (I added the feather fob.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we cruised Dillard's where I found this Faye satchel.  It's just the cutest bag!   They only had it in ink, pecan or black...so a color dilemma.  I recently bought Gracie in ink, but she is a totally different style.   Anyhow, meet Faye in ink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And luckily I had already bought the ink Ady wallet to go with Gracie.


More beautiful finds MB. Dillard's really gets some nice exclusives. It kills me that we don't have them here. I am so tired of Macy's and L & T...such limited choices.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Scooch said:


> Going to carry Hamilton in aquamarine cause it's just so darn pretty and just sitting in my closet!
> View attachment 3202000


Oh wow, that blue! What a nice set.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> More beautiful finds MB. Dillard's really gets some nice exclusives. It kills me that we don't have them here. I am so tired of Macy's and L & T...such limited choices.



Thanks, YD.  I was happy to find two small-ish, lightweight satchels.  I absolutely LOVE Dillard's.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> Going to carry Hamilton in aquamarine cause it's just so darn pretty and just sitting in my closet!
> View attachment 3202000



Pretty Hamilton, Scooch!


----------



## ahirau

elbgrl said:


> OK I am absolutely in love with this MK Cindy large domed Crossbody!  I was hoping it was larger functionally than the measurements, and it is.  She opens wide and I can carry everything.  That said, I wonder if anyone knows whether she comes in a larger size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201710
> 
> 
> Also got the Patricia Nash satchel in Antique Rose from Evine and loving her too!
> View attachment 3201711


Really pretty bags, I love the colors!  The Patricia Nash is very unique - love it!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some running around today with my BFF.   Found this little beauty for $139 at the Coach outlet and said, "c'mere!!"     This is the Bennett satchel.  (I added the feather fob.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we cruised Dillard's where I found this Faye satchel.  It's just the cutest bag!   They only had it in ink, pecan or black...so a color dilemma.  I recently bought Gracie in ink, but she is a totally different style.   Anyhow, meet Faye in ink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And luckily I had already bought the ink Ady wallet to go with Gracie.


Love your new bags MB! And great matching wallets, you are stylin!


----------



## elbgrl

ahirau said:


> Really pretty bags, I love the colors!  The Patricia Nash is very unique - love it!





RuedeNesle said:


> Girrrrlll, I can't keep up with you!
> More goodies! It's good to know I'm not the only one who shops on evine!  Your Patricia Nash bag is gorgeous! AndI love Miss Cindy!
> 
> Congrats again!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Love your new bags MB! And great matching wallets, you are stylin!



Thanks, A!   I've got the Coach loaded up for today.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying my navy Coach Nomad hobo for the past week.  It's such a great bag.




Wow, this is stunning!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> OK I am absolutely in love with this MK Cindy large domed Crossbody!  I was hoping it was larger functionally than the measurements, and it is.  She opens wide and I can carry everything.  That said, I wonder if anyone knows whether she comes in a larger size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201710
> 
> 
> Also got the Patricia Nash satchel in Antique Rose from Evine and loving her too!
> View attachment 3201711




Both are beautiful! They even look nice together. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some running around today with my BFF.   Found this little beauty for $139 at the Coach outlet and said, "c'mere!!"     This is the Bennett satchel.  (I added the feather fob.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we cruised Dillard's where I found this Faye satchel.  It's just the cutest bag!   They only had it in ink, pecan or black...so a color dilemma.  I recently bought Gracie in ink, but she is a totally different style.   Anyhow, meet Faye in ink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And luckily I had already bought the ink Ady wallet to go with Gracie.




Love them! This is the kind of running around I like! Hope you had fun [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Going to carry Hamilton in aquamarine cause it's just so darn pretty and just sitting in my closet!
> View attachment 3202000




Now that's a happy color! I think that's a great reason to get her out! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I did some running around today with my BFF.   Found this little beauty for $139 at the Coach outlet and said, "c'mere!!"     This is the Bennett satchel.  (I added the feather fob.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we cruised Dillard's where I found this Faye satchel.  It's just the cutest bag!   They only had it in ink, pecan or black...so a color dilemma.  I recently bought Gracie in ink, but she is a totally different style.   Anyhow, meet Faye in ink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And luckily I had already bought the ink Ady wallet to go with Gracie.


 
Love the satchels GF!
The feather and the wallet really make Ms. Bennett look gorgeous! Good job!


And you know I love Brahmin, especially blue ones! Breathtaking!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> More beautiful finds MB. Dillard's really gets some nice exclusives. It kills me that we don't have them here. I am so tired of Macy's and L & T...such limited choices.


 
You are lucky you have L&T, we only have Macy's and of the 5 I know, only one carries Brahmin and it's not even very close to me.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> You are lucky you have L&T, we only have Macy's and of the 5 I know, only one carries Brahmin and it's not even very close to me.


Yeah, I like L & T.  The Macy's near me literally had 2 Brahmins. The next one near me is in a city I don't care to frequent, then the next one is 26 miles away. Not the most convenient. GF, we have to figure something out the next time I go to Brahmin....most likely the May Tent Sale. You need a Brahmin section in that room of yours.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, this is stunning!





Twoboyz said:


> Love them! This is the kind of running around I like! Hope you had fun [emoji4]



Thanks TB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love the satchels GF!
> The feather and the wallet really make Ms. Bennett look gorgeous! Good job!
> 
> 
> And you know I love Brahmin, especially blue ones! Breathtaking!



Thanks, MB.  I agree, the feather looks great on Bennett!   And yeah, I know you love Brahmin!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> You need a Brahmin section in that room of yours.



I believe she already has one, and it's sizeable.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I believe she already has one, and it's sizeable.


Really, I missed the Brahmin section? I know the Coach section is epic, and the Dooney section is gaining....but I did not know about the Brahmin section!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Really, I missed the Brahmin section? I know the Coach section is epic, and the Dooney section is gaining....but I did not know about the Brahmin section!


I believe she started out with Dooney, then Brahmin, then finally Coach.   But I could be mistaken.       Several of us began the insanity on the old QVC Dooney board.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Yeah, I like L & T.  The Macy's near me literally had 2 Brahmins. The next one near me is in a city I don't care to frequent, then the next one is 26 miles away. Not the most convenient. GF, we have to figure something out the next time I go to Brahmin....most likely the May Tent Sale. You need a Brahmin section in that room of yours.


 
Maybe I can take vacation away from the boys...I guess if I behave from here till May DH would let me 




MiaBorsa said:


> I believe she already has one, and it's sizeable.


 
She's is right! Although it could be better, the problem is the room is not getting bigger!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Really, I missed the Brahmin section? I know the Coach section is epic, and the Dooney section is gaining....but I did not know about the Brahmin section!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> I believe she started out with Dooney, then Brahmin, then finally Coach.   But I could be mistaken.       Several of us began the insanity on the old QVC Dooney board.




You are forgetting the MK section!


You are right, first it was Dooney, then Brahmin, then the craziness of FOS caught me and so it was coach. I think MK was mixed up somewhere on the way.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MB.  I agree, the feather looks great on Bennett!   And yeah, I know you love Brahmin!!


 
I keep forgetting to tell you, love your new avatar pic, although the previous one was very cute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> You are forgetting the MK section!
> 
> 
> You are right, first it was Dooney, then Brahmin, then the craziness of FOS caught me and so it was coach. I think MK was mixed up somewhere on the way.



Oh yeah...how could I forget MK????


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I keep forgetting to tell you, love your new avatar pic, although the previous one was very cute.



Thanks.  It's so "me."


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.  It's so "me."




I think it's so most of us here


----------



## MaryBel

Got a non-Dooney from the Dillard's sale

MK N/S Hamilton in blush with snake print trim


----------



## Thatsmypurse

marybel said:


> i think it's so most of us here


+1!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Got a non-Dooney from the Dillard's sale
> 
> MK N/S Hamilton in blush with snake print trim


So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty!




Thanks!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Scooch said:


> Going to carry Hamilton in aquamarine cause it's just so darn pretty and just sitting in my closet!
> View attachment 3202000


Nice pop of color for this time of year! Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Today I'm carrying my coach soft borough in suede/leather with the fur fob


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got a non-Dooney from the Dillard's sale
> 
> MK N/S Hamilton in blush with snake print trim



Ooooh, nice.   I read on the MK board that the Hamiltons are finally being discontinued!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Today I'm carrying my coach soft borough in suede/leather with the fur fob



   OMG, love.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> You are forgetting the MK section!
> 
> 
> You are right, first it was Dooney, then Brahmin, then the craziness of FOS caught me and so it was coach. I think MK was mixed up somewhere on the way.


Wow, I got the purse room history wrong? I would have bet it was Coach first. Go figure. MK too? Do you have a favorite brand? 

So where did you find your Brahmin's,....online? I think we need a forum for Brahmin. I wonder how tpf decides what brands get a forum.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Got a non-Dooney from the Dillard's sale
> 
> MK N/S Hamilton in blush with snake print trim


Very pretty, love the colors.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Today I'm carrying my coach soft borough in suede/leather with the fur fob


Oh love it MB!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Today I'm carrying my coach soft borough in suede/leather with the fur fob



She's beautiful in suede/leather!  I love the fur pom with her.  My red fur pom broke a few days ago.   I have to get another one before the holidays are over.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Got a non-Dooney from the Dillard's sale
> 
> MK N/S Hamilton in blush with snake print trim



  She is gorgeous!

Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, nice.   I read on the MK board that the Hamiltons are finally being discontinued!


 
Thanks!
And at $89.50 it was a steal! 


I read that too! That's ok, I think I have pretty much all the colors I wanted:
I have:  
Saffiano leather: Red, Navy (with gold pyramid studs), purple, black (with silver micro studs), aqua, light gray specchio, electric blue
Pebbled leather: Claret, white with aqua, white with fuchsia, Blush with snake trim and a Brown one (don't remember the name of the color, its darker than luggage, but not like the dark browns, I think it was called tusk or something like that).
Exotics: Brown croco and Orange ostrich
Fabric: Denim with luggage trim


Wow, they are 15! That's a good number to stop.
Ah, and I have a couple of the E/W outlet ones (zinnia and gray) and 2 E/W in claret and red snake. Oh, I think it's time to get that red snake out.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, love.




Thanks GF!
It was one of those lucky finds at the outlet. On clearance and incorrectly priced, so I got it like for $130 or something like that.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, I got the purse room history wrong? I would have bet it was Coach first. Go figure. MK too? Do you have a favorite brand?
> 
> So where did you find your Brahmin's,....online? I think we need a forum for Brahmin. I wonder how tpf decides what brands get a forum.


 
Yep, the addiction...I mean the hobby started with Dooney, May 2008. We were at the outlets in Chicago and decided it was a good day to stop by. Saw the bags in the crossword print in royal blue and I knew one of them would have to be my first Dooney. Problem, I didn't see the style I liked in blue, so I was contemplating the DS, then I saw the one I wanted, it was on a different shelf, so I put the DS back and got my Lara domed satchel. It was my first mother's day present! After that I behaved pretty good, got only like 4 more Dooneys or so in the year and a half. Then at some point on 2009 or 2010, I found ILD and got a couple more (Hey Sarah, remember the champosas?) That's the name of a bag! I have 2! Then I found the forum and Sarah's tempting pics of her Brahmins, so I started paying attention to them when I went to Dillards. Got my first ones there, well, actually I think I got a bunch of them there, then after we moved and I didn't have  Dillard's anymore, I found some at Macys and then L&T online. So lately that's where they come from, Macy's and L&T.


Between the Dooneys and the Brahmins I got my first coach. The only coach store I had near by was an outlet, so I was not familiar at all with the gorgeous boutique styles. So every time I stopped at the coach outlet, nothing caught my attention and I always thought that for that money I could get a very nice Dooney instead. But one day I needed a tote to take my folders to work, so I saw a nice one (siggy, black on black) and that was my first coach. I think I got 2 more in the next 2 years.  But then again the forum strikes again! Sarah posted pics of the gorgeous bags she had gotten at FOS and since I was receiving invites to FOS (but was not paying any attention to them) so decided to look around...big mistake  I got so many I got banned (I know, ridiculous!). The MKs didn't really have a story, I just started getting them somewhere at the same time. I don't even remember my first one!


Yeah it would be nice to have a Brahmin forum. There's a thread on the main forum but it doesn't get much action.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Very pretty, love the colors.




Thanks KC! That's what caught my attention, the combination of the colors! 




MrsKC said:


> Oh love it MB!!




Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful in suede/leather!  I love the fur pom with her.  My red fur pom broke a few days ago.   I have to get another one before the holidays are over.




Thanks GF!
Oh no, sorry to hear that GF! You need to get one ASAP!



RuedeNesle said:


> She is gorgeous!
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> And at $89.50 it was a steal!
> 
> 
> I read that too! That's ok, I think I have pretty much all the colors I wanted:
> I have:
> Saffiano leather: Red, Navy (with gold pyramid studs), purple, black (with silver micro studs), aqua, light gray specchio, electric blue
> Pebbled leather: Claret, white with aqua, white with fuchsia, Blush with snake trim and a Brown one (don't remember the name of the color, its darker than luggage, but not like the dark browns, I think it was called tusk or something like that).
> Exotics: Brown croco and Orange ostrich
> Fabric: Denim with luggage trim
> 
> Wow, they are 15! That's a good number to stop.
> Ah, and I have a couple of the E/W outlet ones (zinnia and gray) and 2 E/W in claret and red snake. Oh, I think it's time to get that red snake out.




Found the name of my brown one, it's called teak.


----------



## elbgrl

Look at this lovely Patricia Nash tote on Evine for only $88, it's a OTO.  I ordered it in the Mediterranean, other choices available.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Yep, the addiction...I mean the hobby started with Dooney, May 2008. We were at the outlets in Chicago and decided it was a good day to stop by. Saw the bags in the crossword print in royal blue and I knew one of them would have to be my first Dooney. Problem, I didn't see the style I liked in blue, so I was contemplating the DS, then I saw the one I wanted, it was on a different shelf, so I put the DS back and got my Lara domed satchel. It was my first mother's day present! After that I behaved pretty good, got only like 4 more Dooneys or so in the year and a half. Then at some point on 2009 or 2010, I found ILD and got a couple more (Hey Sarah, remember the champosas?) That's the name of a bag! I have 2! Then I found the forum and Sarah's tempting pics of her Brahmins, so I started paying attention to them when I went to Dillards. Got my first ones there, well, actually I think I got a bunch of them there, then after we moved and I didn't have  Dillard's anymore, I found some at Macys and then L&T online. So lately that's where they come from, Macy's and L&T.
> 
> 
> Between the Dooneys and the Brahmins I got my first coach. The only coach store I had near by was an outlet, so I was not familiar at all with the gorgeous boutique styles. So every time I stopped at the coach outlet, nothing caught my attention and I always thought that for that money I could get a very nice Dooney instead. But one day I needed a tote to take my folders to work, so I saw a nice one (siggy, black on black) and that was my first coach. I think I got 2 more in the next 2 years.  But then again the forum strikes again! Sarah posted pics of the gorgeous bags she had gotten at FOS and since I was receiving invites to FOS (but was not paying any attention to them) so decided to look around...big mistake  I got so many I got banned (I know, ridiculous!). The MKs didn't really have a story, I just started getting them somewhere at the same time. I don't even remember my first one!
> 
> 
> Yeah it would be nice to have a Brahmin forum. There's a thread on the main forum but it doesn't get much action.


Oh GF, 

You are really something else. :worthy: Well then, the Brahmin and Dooney Tent Sales were made for you. You would absolutely be out of your mind in the tents.....but fun. 

And I do remember your story about the FOS sales. That was ridiculous. 
BTW, I need to spend one night in that purse room. Really, I won't touch anything.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Coach Haley satchel out to lunch today.


----------



## MaryBel

Some goodies from Nordstrom rack's Black Friday weekend sale.

They had an extra 30% on reduced stuff, so I went and found a few things:

I found these cute Rebecca Minkoff camera bags, they had 4 so it was difficult to pick colors, but at the end I went with red and black with blue. After the discount, they were about $42 + tax each


----------



## MaryBel

Then while walking thru the clothes section, I saw a pretty bag on display and then I see the tag and it was on clearance for $120, so the extra 30% also applied, so I quickly grabbed it. I took a quick look and it was perfect. R.Minkoff amorous satchel in silver saffiano leather. Awesome for $84+tax


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Some goodies from Nordstrom rack's Black Friday weekend sale.
> 
> They had an extra 30% on reduced stuff, so I went and found a few things:
> 
> I found these cute Rebecca Minkoff camera bags, they had 4 so it was difficult to pick colors, but at the end I went with red and black with blue. After the discount, they were about $42 + tax each





MaryBel said:


> Then while walking thru the clothes section, I saw a pretty bag on display and then I see the tag and it was on clearance for $120, so the extra 30% also applied, so I quickly grabbed it. I took a quick look and it was perfect. R.Minkoff amorous satchel in silver saffiano leather. Awesome for $84+tax



Wow GF, good deals and I really like these. I am not versed in this brand but I do like.....very pretty. So are we starting a new section in the room?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Then while walking thru the clothes section, I saw a pretty bag on display and then I see the tag and it was on clearance for $120, so the extra 30% also applied, so I quickly grabbed it. I took a quick look and it was perfect. R.Minkoff amorous satchel in silver saffiano leather. Awesome for $84+tax



Cute RM stuff, MB!   That Amorous was practically free!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Some goodies from Nordstrom rack's Black Friday weekend sale.
> 
> They had an extra 30% on reduced stuff, so I went and found a few things:
> 
> I found these cute Rebecca Minkoff camera bags, they had 4 so it was difficult to pick colors, but at the end I went with red and black with blue. After the discount, they were about $42 + tax each





MaryBel said:


> Then while walking thru the clothes section, I saw a pretty bag on display and then I see the tag and it was on clearance for $120, so the extra 30% also applied, so I quickly grabbed it. I took a quick look and it was perfect. R.Minkoff amorous satchel in silver saffiano leather. Awesome for $84+tax



Mornin' MB!

You are always in the right place at the right time! What great deals!  I love your camera bags, but I especially love your amorous satchel.  It's not on my short list, but it does grab my attention every time I see it!

Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

Here is the photo I didn't add on my post from yesterday. Coach Legacy Haley satchel.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Some goodies from Nordstrom rack's Black Friday weekend sale.
> 
> They had an extra 30% on reduced stuff, so I went and found a few things:
> 
> I found these cute Rebecca Minkoff camera bags, they had 4 so it was difficult to pick colors, but at the end I went with red and black with blue. After the discount, they were about $42 + tax each


Those are so pretty! Great shape!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Some goodies from Nordstrom rack's Black Friday weekend sale.
> 
> They had an extra 30% on reduced stuff, so I went and found a few things:
> 
> I found these cute Rebecca Minkoff camera bags, they had 4 so it was difficult to pick colors, but at the end I went with red and black with blue. After the discount, they were about $42 + tax each





MaryBel said:


> Then while walking thru the clothes section, I saw a pretty bag on display and then I see the tag and it was on clearance for $120, so the extra 30% also applied, so I quickly grabbed it. I took a quick look and it was perfect. R.Minkoff amorous satchel in silver saffiano leather. Awesome for $84+tax


Gorgeous MB!


Trudysmom said:


> Here is the photo I didn't add on my post from yesterday. Coach Legacy Haley satchel.



Love Miss Haley!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Coach mini borough going casual with Pom , camo and chucks!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Oops I cut my bag out of pic a little!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oops I cut my bag out of pic a little!



Fabo


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Here is the photo I didn't add on my post from yesterday. Coach Legacy Haley satchel.



Pretty bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oops I cut my bag out of pic a little!



Cute!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oops I cut my bag out of pic a little!




I have two of these. It's the best crossbody!!! I LOVE the look today and Pom-Pom is on point!!! [emoji3]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!!



Thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thank you! Love them I have 3 mini and 1 med! One of the only purses I have multiple of!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oops I cut my bag out of pic a little!



Hi TMP!

I love your bag, especially with the fur pom!  She looks good with your outfit.


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> Some goodies from Nordstrom rack's Black Friday weekend sale.
> 
> They had an extra 30% on reduced stuff, so I went and found a few things:
> 
> I found these cute Rebecca Minkoff camera bags, they had 4 so it was difficult to pick colors, but at the end I went with red and black with blue. After the discount, they were about $42 + tax each


Seriously cute , love these!


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> Then while walking thru the clothes section, I saw a pretty bag on display and then I see the tag and it was on clearance for $120, so the extra 30% also applied, so I quickly grabbed it. I took a quick look and it was perfect. R.Minkoff amorous satchel in silver saffiano leather. Awesome for $84+tax


Beautiful color and finish, metallic but not too shiny!  Great deals on these bags!


----------



## ahirau

Trudysmom said:


> Here is the photo I didn't add on my post from yesterday. Coach Legacy Haley satchel.


Another awesome purple bag - looks great on you!


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oops I cut my bag out of pic a little!


Cute casual look - love the bag and pom!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thank you RN! I think the pom pom gives her more of a casual feel. Hope ypur having a nice weekend! I'm trying to decorate, it's been a slow process!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oops I cut my bag out of pic a little!



Great bag  (love the fun pants!)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thank you RN! I think the pom pom gives her more of a casual feel. Hope ypur having a nice weekend! I'm trying to decorate, it's been a slow process!



I'm having a great weekend and I hope you are too!  Watching football on Red Zone. 7 hours of commercial free football.  I have to remember to stand up every now and then and get something done! 

Have fun decorating!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow GF, good deals and I really like these. I am not versed in this brand but I do like.....very pretty. So are we starting a new section in the room?


 
Thanks GF!
R.Minkoff has some really nice bags, not as nice as Dooney but nice enough.


No, I already have a small section where all my R.Ms are. I don't have that many so I'll make some space for this one there.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute RM stuff, MB!   That Amorous was practically free!!




Thanks Sarah!
All of them were practically free. The camera bags were like $42 each


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB!
> 
> You are always in the right place at the right time! What great deals!  I love your camera bags, but I especially love your amorous satchel.  It's not on my short list, but it does grab my attention every time I see it!
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thanks GF!
I'm surprised the red one didn't call you more!


It's a nice style and this one too caught my attention because of the silver color and the saffiano leather.


----------



## Scooch

Did some closet diving today since I am on a purse ban due to hubbys job situation and decided on this one for the week!

Michael Kors Large Selma, can't believe this is discontinued


----------



## MrsKC

Scooch said:


> Did some closet diving today since I am on a purse ban due to hubbys job situation and decided on this one for the week!
> 
> Michael Kors Large Selma, can't believe this is discontinued
> 
> View attachment 3207339



Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> Did some closet diving today since I am on a purse ban due to hubbys job situation and decided on this one for the week!
> 
> Michael Kors Large Selma, can't believe this is discontinued
> 
> View attachment 3207339



Great dive, Scooch!!   Love that Selma.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Scooch said:


> Did some closet diving today since I am on a purse ban due to hubbys job situation and decided on this one for the week!
> 
> Michael Kors Large Selma, can't believe this is discontinued
> 
> View attachment 3207339


Beautiful and classy! Love!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm having a great weekend and I hope you are too!  Watching football on Red Zone. 7 hours of commercial free football.  I have to remember to stand up every now and then and get something done!
> 
> Have fun decorating!


I'm not a big sports watcher , but enjoy your FB games!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> I'm not a big sports watcher , but enjoy your FB games!



Thank!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scooch said:


> Did some closet diving today since I am on a purse ban due to hubbys job situation and decided on this one for the week!
> 
> Michael Kors Large Selma, can't believe this is discontinued
> 
> View attachment 3207339



Great Dive Scooch!  She looks new!  I love her with the charm!


----------



## Scooch

She does look new and I have had her for over a year. Haven't carried her in awhile and I remember when I bought it last fall I carried it for months, very durable bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Then while walking thru the clothes section, I saw a pretty bag on display and then I see the tag and it was on clearance for $120, so the extra 30% also applied, so I quickly grabbed it. I took a quick look and it was perfect. R.Minkoff amorous satchel in silver saffiano leather. Awesome for $84+tax


Very nice bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Willis bags today to a Christmas program and out to a late lunch. Put my little Juicy Couture cardinal charm on.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today to a Christmas program and out to a late lunch. Put my little Juicy Couture cardinal charm on.


That was is very pretty TM!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today to a Christmas program and out to a late lunch. Put my little Juicy Couture cardinal charm on.



So pretty,  hope you had a nice time.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today to a Christmas program and out to a late lunch. Put my little Juicy Couture cardinal charm on.


Very nice! I love Willis ! Sounds like you had a fun day!


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my MKors E/W Hamilton in Cinnabar snake


ETA:
And yes, I removed the plastic thingy attached to the key. I didn't notice it when I took the pic!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my MKors E/W Hamilton in Cinnabar snake
> 
> 
> ETA:
> And yes, I removed the plastic thingy attached to the key. I didn't notice it when I took the pic!



Great color, MB!   Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Great color, MB!   Gorgeous!


Thank you Sarah!
I really love this bag, I just wish it was a tiny bit bigger.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thank you Sarah!
> I really love this bag, I just wish it was a tiny bit bigger.



I know what you mean.  I find the regular Hamilton too big and the e/w kind of small.  There was an outlet version that was "just right."      I don't know why they didn't make the retail Hamiltons in that size.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my MKors E/W Hamilton in Cinnabar snake
> 
> 
> ETA:
> And yes, I removed the plastic thingy attached to the key. I didn't notice it when I took the pic!


Gorgeous MB!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my MKors E/W Hamilton in Cinnabar snake
> 
> 
> ETA:
> And yes, I removed the plastic thingy attached to the key. I didn't notice it when I took the pic!


Oooooo, I haven't seen that one before. What a rich color. Very pretty GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my MKors E/W Hamilton in Cinnabar snake
> 
> 
> ETA:
> And yes, I removed the plastic thingy attached to the key. I didn't notice it when I took the pic!



Hi MB!

What a beautiful bag!  I love the color! I'm with *YD*, I haven't seen this one before.  And I love your decorations!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I know what you mean.  I find the regular Hamilton too big and the e/w kind of small.  There was an outlet version that was "just right."      I don't know why they didn't make the retail Hamiltons in that size.



ITA, that outlet version is the perfect size.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous MB!


Thanks KC!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooo, I haven't seen that one before. What a rich color. Very pretty GF!


Thanks GF!
It's from last year, I think, or maybe 2013.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> What a beautiful bag!  I love the color! I'm with *YD*, I haven't seen this one before.  And I love your decorations!


Thanks GF!
I got her some time ago but she just made her debut today.
Oh, thanks, I love Christmas, it's my favorite time to decorate, so I really get a bit excited with them.


----------



## Spaulovkin

My favorite non-dooney are emma fox bags from hsn....Have any of you checked it out?  They the mushiest yummy soft non-scratch pebble leather bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just bought the MK medium Bedford satchel in merlot,  from the Macy's sale.  At close to half price, it was hard to resist that color and style.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Just bought the MK medium Bedford satchel in merlot,  from the Macy's sale.  At close to half price, it was hard to resist that color and style.




Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Just bought the MK medium Bedford satchel in merlot,  from the Macy's sale.  At close to half price, it was hard to resist that color and style.



Cute satchel and I love the merlot color, LJ.  Congrats on "bagging" a deal!


----------



## MaryBel

Since UPS is torturing me and is not delivering my Dooneys, here are the goodies I got from Macys :


On Friday I got:
Coach mini dakotah in chalk. The flap is not crooked, its just my pic since I took it with the trap tucked inside.  It was 50%+30% 


Then got this MK Large Riley in Blue/Black. Was 25%+30%


And today I got this Coach Nomad Hobo in black cherry. It was cheaper online (Thanks to MiaBorsa for the heads up) so they honored the $259.87


And in all of them I got Macys money!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Since UPS is torturing me and is not delivering my Dooneys, here are the goodies I got from Macys :
> 
> 
> On Friday I got:
> Coach mini dakotah in chalk. The flap is not crooked, its just my pic since I took it with the trap tucked inside.  It was 50%+30%
> 
> 
> Then got this MK Large Riley in Blue/Black. Was 25%+30%
> 
> 
> And today I got this Coach Nomad Hobo in black cherry. It was cheaper online (Thanks to MiaBorsa for the heads up) so they honored the $259.87
> 
> 
> And in all of them I got Macys money!



   Three beauties!    I keep looking at the Nomad but I don't "NEED" another burgundy bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Since UPS is torturing me and is not delivering my Dooneys, here are the goodies I got from Macys :
> 
> 
> On Friday I got:
> Coach mini dakotah in chalk. The flap is not crooked, its just my pic since I took it with the trap tucked inside.  It was 50%+30%
> 
> 
> Then got this MK Large Riley in Blue/Black. Was 25%+30%
> 
> 
> And today I got this Coach Nomad Hobo in black cherry. It was cheaper online (Thanks to MiaBorsa for the heads up) so they honored the $259.87
> 
> 
> And in all of them I got Macys money!


Your new bags are so pretty!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Just snagged these 2 Patricia Nash wristlets at Marshalls today. I can't do her bags but these are super cute!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Three beauties!    I keep looking at the Nomad but I don't "NEED" another burgundy bag.




Thanks GF!
This one is not as dark, so maybe you need it!


I am very happy with this color since I missed on the legacy duffles, although now that I remember I have a bucket bag in black cherry. oops. Well, anyway, that one is redder and darker, so we are good!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Your new bags are so pretty!




Thank you GF!
The nomad will be my Christmas present. I will put it on the tree!


----------



## MaryBel

AnotherPurse said:


> Just snagged these 2 Patricia Nash wristlets at Marshalls today. I can't do her bags but these are super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214221


 

Those are gorgeous, especially the navy one! Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Since UPS is torturing me and is not delivering my Dooneys, here are the goodies I got from Macys :
> 
> 
> On Friday I got:
> Coach mini dakotah in chalk. The flap is not crooked, its just my pic since I took it with the trap tucked inside.  It was 50%+30%
> 
> 
> Then got this MK Large Riley in Blue/Black. Was 25%+30%
> 
> 
> And today I got this Coach Nomad Hobo in black cherry. It was cheaper online (Thanks to MiaBorsa for the heads up) so they honored the $259.87
> 
> 
> And in all of them I got Macys money!


Be careful with nomads. They addictive. Lol. Its a great bag. Lol. Congrats friend


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Be careful with nomads. They addictive. Lol. Its a great bag. Lol. Congrats friend


 
Thanks GF!
I can see why! They are gorgeous! I was just posing with it on the mirror and I love it!
I think I need more!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Since UPS is torturing me and is not delivering my Dooneys, here are the goodies I got from Macys :
> 
> 
> On Friday I got:
> Coach mini dakotah in chalk. The flap is not crooked, its just my pic since I took it with the trap tucked inside.  It was 50%+30%
> 
> 
> Then got this MK Large Riley in Blue/Black. Was 25%+30%
> 
> 
> And today I got this Coach Nomad Hobo in black cherry. It was cheaper online (Thanks to MiaBorsa for the heads up) so they honored the $259.87
> 
> 
> And in all of them I got Macys money!


MB, those are so pretty! Love all three !


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> MB, those are so pretty! Love all three !


 
Thanks KC!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Since UPS is torturing me and is not delivering my Dooneys, here are the goodies I got from Macys :
> 
> 
> On Friday I got:
> Coach mini dakotah in chalk. The flap is not crooked, its just my pic since I took it with the trap tucked inside.  It was 50%+30%
> 
> 
> Then got this MK Large Riley in Blue/Black. Was 25%+30%
> 
> 
> And today I got this Coach Nomad Hobo in black cherry. It was cheaper online (Thanks to MiaBorsa for the heads up) so they honored the $259.87
> 
> 
> And in all of them I got Macys money!


Wow! Very nice GF. You are really closing out the year with a bang. Enjoy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

AnotherPurse said:


> Just snagged these 2 Patricia Nash wristlets at Marshalls today. I can't do her bags but these are super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214221


They all look great AP. I bet that embossed wristlets would go nicely with Pcan's new Marine Buckley.


----------



## AnotherPurse

YankeeDooney said:


> They all look great AP. I bet that embossed wristlets would go nicely with Pcan's new Marine Buckley.




Hahaha!  It's a pretty good match but definitely not the same quality Italian leather as our Baby Buckley - soft as a babies bottom!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow! Very nice GF. You are really closing out the year with a bang. Enjoy!


Thanks GF!
Well, since I didn't get any Dooney's from the 12 DOD, and Macy's is having these amazing sales, I was too weak to resist. And I'll be back at Macy's on Friday since I have Macy's money to spend.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm trying to get in the Christmas spirit with a red bag from a closet dive.   This one is a favorite, the Kate Spade Charles Street "Audrey."    :xtree::santawave:


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm trying to get in the Christmas spirit with a red bag from a closet dive.   This one is a favorite, the Kate Spade Charles Street "Audrey."    :xtree::santawave:




Sweet Xmas!  I love that shape!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm trying to get in the Christmas spirit with a red bag from a closet dive.   This one is a favorite, the Kate Spade Charles Street "Audrey."    :xtree::santawave:


 

So pretty!
This definitely will get you in the Christmas spirit!


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Sweet Xmas!  I love that shape!!!!



Thanks!   Audrey is a favorite.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> So pretty!
> This definitely will get you in the Christmas spirit!



Thanks, MB.   I need to get back into closet shopping mode for a while.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm trying to get in the Christmas spirit with a red bag from a closet dive.   This one is a favorite, the Kate Spade Charles Street "Audrey."    :xtree::santawave:



Hi Sarah! 

They put me in the Christmas spirit and I'm just looking at them! I know they'll work for you IRL!
Great dive!:santawave:


----------



## elbgrl

miaborsa said:


> i'm trying to get in the christmas spirit with a red bag from a closet dive.   This one is a favorite, the kate spade charles street "audrey."    :xtree::santawave:



g o r g e o u s!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm trying to get in the Christmas spirit with a red bag from a closet dive.   This one is a favorite, the Kate Spade Charles Street "Audrey."    :xtree::santawave:


That is very pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> They put me in the Christmas spirit and I'm just looking at them! I know they'll work for you IRL!
> Great dive!:santawave:



Thanks, girl!   I know your new zipzip is perfect for the holidays, too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> That is very pretty.



Thanks, TM.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm trying to get in the Christmas spirit with a red bag from a closet dive.   This one is a favorite, the Kate Spade Charles Street "Audrey."    :xtree::santawave:


Wow, I can see why she is a favorite, she is stunning!! I don't remember seeing her before.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*AP:*  love your Patricia Nash wristlets.   I'll have to check out TJM.


*MB:*  I want another large Riley.  Hopefully there will be a good online sale when I can use my
Macy's money from the last purchase.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!   I know your new zipzip is perfect for the holidays, too!



Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm trying to get in the Christmas spirit with a red bag from a closet dive.   This one is a favorite, the Kate Spade Charles Street "Audrey."    :xtree::santawave:


 If that duo doesn't get you in the Christmas spirit, I'm not sure what will. 


Stunning[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Wow! Kate Spade has gorgeous bags


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> g o r g e o u s!



Thanks, Rosie!!   Since you and RN are sporting those red zipzips, I had to get with the program!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Wow, I can see why she is a favorite, she is stunning!! I don't remember seeing her before.....



She's been around a couple of years, KC.  Thanks; she's a favorite.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> If that duo doesn't get you in the Christmas spirit, I'm not sure what will.
> 
> 
> Stunning[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Wow! Kate Spade has gorgeous bags



Thanks, lady!      Only 10 more days till Christmas...sheesh!


----------



## MiaBorsa

From Macy's sale; Coach "Ace" satchel in navy.   She was a floor model but doesn't have a mark on her.  






And with her sis, the burgundy,


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> From Macy's sale; Coach "Ace" satchel in navy.   She was a floor model but doesn't have a mark on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sis, the burgundy,



Niccccccccce


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> From Macy's sale; Coach "Ace" satchel in navy.   She was a floor model but doesn't have a mark on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sis, the burgundy,



So very pretty Sarah! She looks perfect.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Niccccccccce



Thanks, girl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> So very pretty Sarah! She looks perfect.



Thanks, KC.  I cringed when I saw the beat-up box and plastic bag she traveled in.  She was obviously a display model but inside she still has the wrapping on zipper pulls, etc.  Considering the sale price, she's a keeper!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> From Macy's sale; Coach "Ace" satchel in navy.   She was a floor model but doesn't have a mark on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sis, the burgundy,



Hi Sarah!

The Ace sisters are beautiful! I'm happy she survived the rough shipping!

Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> From Macy's sale; Coach "Ace" satchel in navy.   She was a floor model but doesn't have a mark on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sis, the burgundy,


Beautiful Ace bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> The Ace sisters are beautiful! I'm happy she survived the rough shipping!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks, girl.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful Ace bags!



Thanks, TM.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> From Macy's sale; Coach "Ace" satchel in navy.   She was a floor model but doesn't have a mark on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sis, the burgundy,




Gorgeous GF! Congrats!
I'm so glad it made it in good condition! Lately traveling is not very good!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous GF! Congrats!
> I'm so glad it made it in good condition! Lately traveling is not very good!



Thanks!  I was disappointed when she wasn't "factory wrapped," but I got over it.   We are going out of town this weekend and I'm going to carry the burgundy one...finally.   "Minnie P" is getting her tags removed!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MK Belted Med Bedford Satchel in merlot arrived tonight from Macys.  Bag was well wrapped but shipped in plastic bag.  So far,  looks fine (good thing it's a soft leather).  I'll check it out in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> MK Belted Med Bedford Satchel in merlot arrived tonight from Macys.  Bag was well wrapped but shipped in plastic bag.  So far,  looks fine (good thing it's a soft leather).  I'll check it out in the daylight tomorrow.



Glad she made the trip OK in the bag, LJ!   What on earth is up with Macy's shipping??


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> From Macy's sale; Coach "Ace" satchel in navy.   She was a floor model but doesn't have a mark on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sis, the burgundy,


I do love the Coach Ace bag. I saw the black and navy at Macy's. It really is a gorgeous bag. I'd be thrilled with any and all colors on that one.


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> From Macy's sale; Coach "Ace" satchel in navy.   She was a floor model but doesn't have a mark on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sis, the burgundy,


Gorgeous bags, glad you got a good one, great price too!  I almost went for the ace in navy also, but selected another Coach bag, also from the Macys sale.  I hope mine survives their shipping process, I'm worried now!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> From Macy's sale; Coach "Ace" satchel in navy.   She was a floor model but doesn't have a mark on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sis, the burgundy,




Gorgeous bag! I am loving these two colors together, navy and Burgundy. The red KS is gorgeous too!


----------



## Twoboyz

I am so far behind on this thread, but I wanted to say I am really enjoying everyone's bags and photos.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag! I am loving these two colors together, navy and Burgundy. The red KS is gorgeous too!



Thanks TB.   I'm approaching handbag overload.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TB.   I'm approaching handbag overload.



Me too....


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I do love the Coach Ace bag. I saw the black and navy at Macy's. It really is a gorgeous bag. I'd be thrilled with any and all colors on that one.


   Thanks, YD.   I loaded up the burgundy one today and she's a great bag.









ahirau said:


> Gorgeous bags, glad you got a good one, great price too!  I almost went for the ace in navy also, but selected another Coach bag, also from the Macys sale.  I hope mine survives their shipping process, I'm worried now!


   Thanks, A!!   What did you get from Macy's??


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TB.   I'm approaching handbag overload.





MrsKC said:


> Me too....



I had Macy's money to spend today, and I didn't buy a purse.       That must be a sign!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I had $40 in Macy's money burning a hole in my pocket 

 and I had trouble finding a handbag that was at a good enough price.  I wanted another M Kors Riley,  but only the grey one was available on sale and it just didn't speak to me.   Finally,  after checking back a few times the navy one popped back into stock and I ordered that one.  It won't ship for almost 2 weeks,  but as long as they have it and it's in good condition,  I'm ok with that.  Since it was a phantom all day,  I half expect an email saying they don't have it.


----------



## MaryBel

I went to Macy's to spent my Macy's money. The original idea was to get a MK riley in merlot (the one with the snake print on the side) that I had on hold but once the SA brought it I saw it had a couple of scales lifted, not beginning to lift but you could almost peel them and end up seeing the raw leather so I decided against it. I consoled myself with Ace in Navy. I only paid $132 after my macys money.
Here she is


----------



## MaryBel

And this is what I'm carrying today and all next week: My Christmas bag, well, is not really Christmas like the tartan one but since it's red, it's good for Christmas!

Michael Kors travel satchel in red. This is who stopped me from getting a Dooney zip zip in red.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I had $40 in Macy's money burning a hole in my pocket
> 
> and I had trouble finding a handbag that was at a good enough price.  I wanted another M Kors Riley,  but only the grey one was available on sale and it just didn't speak to me.   Finally,  after checking back a few times the navy one popped back into stock and I ordered that one.  It won't ship for almost 2 weeks,  but as long as they have it and it's in good condition,  I'm ok with that.  Since it was a phantom all day,  I half expect an email saying they don't have it.



I hope you get the bag, LJ!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I went to Macy's to spent my Macy's money. The original idea was to get a MK riley in merlot (the one with the snake print on the side) that I had on hold but once the SA brought it I saw it had a couple of scales lifted, not beginning to lift but you could almost peel them and end up seeing the raw leather so I decided against it. I consoled myself with Ace in Navy. I only paid $132 after my macys money.
> Here she is


   Well, you know I like this one much better than the MK!!    



MaryBel said:


> And this is what I'm carrying today and all next week: My Christmas bag, well, is not really Christmas like the tartan one but since it's red, it's good for Christmas!
> 
> Michael Kors travel satchel in red. This is who stopped me from getting a Dooney zip zip in red.


  Pretty bag!   My Kate Spade "Audrey" kept me from buying the red zipzip!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, you know I like this one much better than the MK!!
> 
> Pretty bag!   My Kate Spade "Audrey" kept me from buying the red zipzip!




Yep, I do. I like both but after seeing how the scales were, I thought it was not a wise choice, and luckily they had the Navy Ace. I guess somebody returned it because a couple of days ago they only had one burgundy with a big scratch on it and a green one. I like the green too but I like Navy more.


Those red bag problems! We need training from SIU Mom!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yep, I do. I like both but after seeing how the scales were, I thought it was not a wise choice, and luckily they had the Navy Ace. I guess somebody returned it because a couple of days ago they only had one burgundy with a big scratch on it and a green one. I like the green too but I like Navy more.
> 
> 
> Those red bag problems! We need training from SIU Mom!



I agree; the racing green is nice but the navy is a stunner. 

Surprisingly, I have several red bags!   I'm trying to pick one to carry next week...maybe scarlett Phoebe.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree; the racing green is nice but the navy is a stunner.
> 
> Surprisingly, I have several red bags!   I'm trying to pick one to carry next week...maybe scarlett Phoebe.


 
Yeah, me too! I love red bags! I think I got the red bug from SIU Mom.


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, YD.   I loaded up the burgundy one today and she's a great bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, A!!   What did you get from Macy's??


Love this bag - happy travels!  I ordered the Market Tote in peacock blue.  Supposed to be delivered tomorrow, can't wait to see her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Love this bag - happy travels!  I ordered the Market Tote in peacock blue.  Supposed to be delivered tomorrow, can't wait to see her!



Oh, yay!   I really like that tote.  I'll be watching for your reveal.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Last night a Coach Ace in black popped up on the Macy's site.  I was contemplating buying it.   This morning it's no where to be found.   Guess it wasn't meant to be.  I've bought 3 bags in the last week ( 2 MK and 1 Dooney).   Need to take a little break before the after Christmas sales.


----------



## ahirau

I picked up the Coach Market Tote in peacock during the recent Macy's sale.  My bag arrived in perfect condition, in a box, all hardware wrapped and stuffed to keep its shape. I was very pleased with that, as I was a bit worried from the horrible packaging experiences I heard about Macys in this forum!

I quite like this bag, she is very lightweight unstuffed.  This is an unlined pebbled leather, but not stiff, so she does flop around a bit if not stuffed. I am a bit worried she will sag in the middle of the bottom, but overall I like the bag (and the price!) so I am going to fashion a stiff bottom piece to use inside.

I like the streamlined shape, the silver rivets and turnlock, the exposed side seams, and my favorite blue color - a very modern looking handbag! I am pleased and she's a keeper!


----------



## reginatina

MaryBel said:


> Yep, I do. I like both but after seeing how the scales were, I thought it was not a wise choice, and luckily they had the Navy Ace. I guess somebody returned it because a couple of days ago they only had one burgundy with a big scratch on it and a green one. I like the green too but I like Navy more.
> 
> 
> Those red bag problems! We need training from SIU Mom!



I just bought myself the green ace. It's gorgeous in person. I almost picked up the black, as well, but wanted to carry this around first and see how I feel about the weight.


----------



## Scooch

Office Christmas party was last night and this was my gift from the bosses!!! It's been a long time since I had a coach bag and I kind of like it! Taking it out tommorow for a test drive!!! [emoji6]


----------



## AnotherPurse

Scooch said:


> Office Christmas party was last night and this was my gift from the bosses!!! It's been a long time since I had a coach bag and I kind of like it! Taking it out tommorow for a test drive!!! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218349




Wow what a great gift!!!! That doesn't happen much anymore! Enjoy!


----------



## myluvofbags

Scooch said:


> Office Christmas party was last night and this was my gift from the bosses!!! It's been a long time since I had a coach bag and I kind of like it! Taking it out tommorow for a test drive!!! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218349



That's a really nice gift. Would you know the style name?


----------



## Scooch

myluvofbags said:


> That's a really nice gift. Would you know the style name?




The tag says Coach signature pleat tote. There are some on eBay in the same color combo.


----------



## Honeytown

How incredibly nice---Enjoy carrying your new Coach!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*S:*  what a lovely gift.   It's a beautiful bag.  Enjoy carrying it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I loaded up the burgundy one today and she's a great bag.




She's beautiful Sarah!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I went to Macy's to spent my Macy's money. The original idea was to get a MK riley in merlot (the one with the snake print on the side) that I had on hold but once the SA brought it I saw it had a couple of scales lifted, not beginning to lift but you could almost peel them and end up seeing the raw leather so I decided against it. I consoled myself with Ace in Navy. I only paid $132 after my macys money.
> Here she is





MaryBel said:


> And this is what I'm carrying today and all next week: My Christmas bag, well, is not really Christmas like the tartan one but since it's red, it's good for Christmas!
> 
> Michael Kors travel satchel in red. *This is who stopped me from getting a Dooney zip zip in red.*





MaryBel said:


> Yeah, me too! I love red bags!* I think I got the red bug from SIU Mom.*



Mornin' MB!

It's only fair, since I got the "blue bug" from you!  (Case in point: Your beautiful Navy Ace bag!  Congrats!)

And you know I love your RED MK satchel!  I'm still trying to accept how this bag stopped you from getting a red Dooney zip zip but my therapist said I'm getting closer to letting it go. Probably 2 or 3 more sessions!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Coach New Willis today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Coach New Willis today.


Lovely as always TM. Beautiful print/color on your top.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Coach New Willis today.



Love Willis!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> And this is what I'm carrying today and all next week: My Christmas bag, well, is not really Christmas like the tartan one but since it's red, it's good for Christmas!
> 
> Michael Kors travel satchel in red. This is who stopped me from getting a Dooney zip zip in red.




It's so pretty! I went shopping yesterday with my good friend and neighbor to help her pick out a red bag that she has been wanting for a long time. She's not like us, she only buys a new bag once every couple years and she's been wanting a small red satchel/crossbody for awhile. She picked out one that looks just like that at the outlet. It's very cute. She was very excited to dins it at such a good price. I was very honored to be recruited to help her find it. [emoji4]



ahirau said:


> I picked up the Coach Market Tote in peacock during the recent Macy's sale.  My bag arrived in perfect condition, in a box, all hardware wrapped and stuffed to keep its shape. I was very pleased with that, as I was a bit worried from the horrible packaging experiences I heard about Macys in this forum!
> 
> I quite like this bag, she is very lightweight unstuffed.  This is an unlined pebbled leather, but not stiff, so she does flop around a bit if not stuffed. I am a bit worried she will sag in the middle of the bottom, but overall I like the bag (and the price!) so I am going to fashion a stiff bottom piece to use inside.
> 
> I like the streamlined shape, the silver rivets and turnlock, the exposed side seams, and my favorite blue color - a very modern looking handbag! I am pleased and she's a keeper!




It's really cute! Let us know how the shaper works out. Enjoy! 



Scooch said:


> Office Christmas party was last night and this was my gift from the bosses!!! It's been a long time since I had a coach bag and I kind of like it! Taking it out tommorow for a test drive!!! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218349




Wow, what a great gift. They took the time to pick out such a personal gift. I love that black and brown combination. 



Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Coach New Willis today.




So cute! Love the whole look.


----------



## Twoboyz

I always go into the Coach outlet while at the outlets by my house. I have been wanting this bag since I was there last, but the discount wasn't good enough yet. Yesterday they had a good sale so I took the plunge. I love the look of this bag so much, but it's so light weight that it doesn't even feel like leather. It's so gorgeous thought, better in person. I searched the Coach forums looking for some info on this bag and leather treatment, but didn't have much luck. 
Does anyone have any info on this bag and also thoughts on a sparkly bag like this. I love sparkle, but not sure about carrying a sparkly bag.  I don't know if it's too glitzy or not. Then yesterday soon after I got it home I tried to unsnap the zip tape from the side of the bag and the snap pulled apart and broke. [emoji17]. I have to go back for an exchange today. Hopefully they'll have another one. 

It's the Blake Carryall in Metallic Gunmetal embossed snake with suede on the sides.  I was trying to find what the difference was between the Blake and the Swagger but I couldn't really tell because they look so similar.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I always go into the Coach outlet while at the outlets by my house. I have been wanting this bag since I was there last, but the discount wasn't good enough yet. Yesterday they had a good sale so I took the plunge. I love the look of this bag so much, but it's so light weight that it doesn't even feel like leather. It's so gorgeous thought, better in person. I searched the Coach forums looking for some info on this bag and leather treatment, but didn't have much luck.
> Does anyone have any info on this bag and also thoughts on a sparkly bag like this. I love sparkle, but not sure about carrying a sparkly bag.  I don't know if it's too glitzy or not. Then yesterday soon after I got it home I tried to unsnap the zip tape from the side of the bag and the snap pulled apart and broke. [emoji17]. I have to go back for an exchange today. Hopefully they'll have another one.
> 
> It's the Blake Carryall in Metallic Gunmetal embossed snake with suede on the sides.  I was trying to find what the difference was between the Blake and the Swagger but I couldn't really tell because they look so similar.
> 
> View attachment 3219470
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219471


Gorgeous! Glad you got what you wanted at a good price.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Coach New Willis today.


Very pretty, TM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ahirau said:


> I picked up the Coach Market Tote in peacock during the recent Macy's sale.  My bag arrived in perfect condition, in a box, all hardware wrapped and stuffed to keep its shape. I was very pleased with that, as I was a bit worried from the horrible packaging experiences I heard about Macys in this forum!
> 
> I quite like this bag, she is very lightweight unstuffed.  This is an unlined pebbled leather, but not stiff, so she does flop around a bit if not stuffed. I am a bit worried she will sag in the middle of the bottom, but overall I like the bag (and the price!) so I am going to fashion a stiff bottom piece to use inside.
> 
> I like the streamlined shape, the silver rivets and turnlock, the exposed side seams, and my favorite blue color - a very modern looking handbag! I am pleased and she's a keeper!



Mornin' A!

She's a beauty!  I'm happy she arrived in a box fully wrapped, and I'm happier she's a keeper!

Thanks for the detailed pics!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Coach New Willis today.



Mornin' TM!

Looking good! I especially love the long chain necklace you're wearing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I always go into the Coach outlet while at the outlets by my house. I have been wanting this bag since I was there last, but the discount wasn't good enough yet. Yesterday they had a good sale so I took the plunge. I love the look of this bag so much, but it's so light weight that it doesn't even feel like leather. It's so gorgeous thought, better in person. I searched the Coach forums looking for some info on this bag and leather treatment, but didn't have much luck.
> Does anyone have any info on this bag and also thoughts on a sparkly bag like this. I love sparkle, but not sure about carrying a sparkly bag.  I don't know if it's too glitzy or not. Then yesterday soon after I got it home I tried to unsnap the zip tape from the side of the bag and the snap pulled apart and broke. [emoji17]. I have to go back for an exchange today. Hopefully they'll have another one.
> 
> It's the Blake Carryall in Metallic Gunmetal embossed snake with suede on the sides.  I was trying to find what the difference was between the Blake and the Swagger but I couldn't really tell because they look so similar.
> 
> View attachment 3219470
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219471



Mornin' TB!

What a beautiful bag!  I'm happy you lucked up on a great sale yesterday.  The bag doesn't look too sparkly in your pictures.  It looks like a beautiful every day bag too me. 

I hope you love carrying her! Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I always go into the Coach outlet while at the outlets by my house. I have been wanting this bag since I was there last, but the discount wasn't good enough yet. Yesterday they had a good sale so I took the plunge. I love the look of this bag so much, but it's so light weight that it doesn't even feel like leather. It's so gorgeous thought, better in person. I searched the Coach forums looking for some info on this bag and leather treatment, but didn't have much luck.
> Does anyone have any info on this bag and also thoughts on a sparkly bag like this. I love sparkle, but not sure about carrying a sparkly bag.  I don't know if it's too glitzy or not. Then yesterday soon after I got it home I tried to unsnap the zip tape from the side of the bag and the snap pulled apart and broke. [emoji17]. I have to go back for an exchange today. Hopefully they'll have another one.
> 
> It's the Blake Carryall in Metallic Gunmetal embossed snake with suede on the sides.  I was trying to find what the difference was between the Blake and the Swagger but I couldn't really tell because they look so similar.
> 
> View attachment 3219470
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219471




 I hope you find another one. The sparkles are pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TM!
> 
> Looking good! I especially love the long chain necklace you're wearing!


Thank you. The necklace is so nice. Tassels on the ends.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> I picked up the Coach Market Tote in peacock during the recent Macy's sale.  My bag arrived in perfect condition, in a box, all hardware wrapped and stuffed to keep its shape. I was very pleased with that, as I was a bit worried from the horrible packaging experiences I heard about Macys in this forum!
> 
> I quite like this bag, she is very lightweight unstuffed.  This is an unlined pebbled leather, but not stiff, so she does flop around a bit if not stuffed. I am a bit worried she will sag in the middle of the bottom, but overall I like the bag (and the price!) so I am going to fashion a stiff bottom piece to use inside.
> 
> I like the streamlined shape, the silver rivets and turnlock, the exposed side seams, and my favorite blue color - a very modern looking handbag! I am pleased and she's a keeper!



Pretty bag, A!   She looks softer than I expected.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> Office Christmas party was last night and this was my gift from the bosses!!! It's been a long time since I had a coach bag and I kind of like it! Taking it out tommorow for a test drive!!! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218349



Wow, what a great gift!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I always go into the Coach outlet while at the outlets by my house. I have been wanting this bag since I was there last, but the discount wasn't good enough yet. Yesterday they had a good sale so I took the plunge. I love the look of this bag so much, but it's so light weight that it doesn't even feel like leather. It's so gorgeous thought, better in person. I searched the Coach forums looking for some info on this bag and leather treatment, but didn't have much luck.
> Does anyone have any info on this bag and also thoughts on a sparkly bag like this. I love sparkle, but not sure about carrying a sparkly bag.  I don't know if it's too glitzy or not. Then yesterday soon after I got it home I tried to unsnap the zip tape from the side of the bag and the snap pulled apart and broke. [emoji17]. I have to go back for an exchange today. Hopefully they'll have another one.
> 
> It's the Blake Carryall in Metallic Gunmetal embossed snake with suede on the sides.  I was trying to find what the difference was between the Blake and the Swagger but I couldn't really tell because they look so similar.
> 
> View attachment 3219470
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219471


TB, the Swagger has a metal plate around the turnlocks. I think there is also a metal hangtag as well. Not sure about anything else.....interior may be different.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I always go into the Coach outlet while at the outlets by my house. I have been wanting this bag since I was there last, but the discount wasn't good enough yet. Yesterday they had a good sale so I took the plunge. I love the look of this bag so much, but it's so light weight that it doesn't even feel like leather. It's so gorgeous thought, better in person. I searched the Coach forums looking for some info on this bag and leather treatment, but didn't have much luck.
> Does anyone have any info on this bag and also thoughts on a sparkly bag like this. I love sparkle, but not sure about carrying a sparkly bag.  I don't know if it's too glitzy or not. Then yesterday soon after I got it home I tried to unsnap the zip tape from the side of the bag and the snap pulled apart and broke. [emoji17]. I have to go back for an exchange today. Hopefully they'll have another one.
> 
> It's the Blake Carryall in Metallic Gunmetal embossed snake with suede on the sides.  I was trying to find what the difference was between the Blake and the Swagger but I couldn't really tell because they look so similar.
> 
> View attachment 3219470
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219471



Pretty bag, TB.  Sorry you have to exchange her already!    Blake is the MFF "version" of the Swagger.  The Swagger is extremely heavy for its size.   Here is my black Swagger for a comparison.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today it's Coach Candace; a closet dive!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I always go into the Coach outlet while at the outlets by my house. I have been wanting this bag since I was there last, but the discount wasn't good enough yet. Yesterday they had a good sale so I took the plunge. I love the look of this bag so much, but it's so light weight that it doesn't even feel like leather. It's so gorgeous thought, better in person. I searched the Coach forums looking for some info on this bag and leather treatment, but didn't have much luck.
> Does anyone have any info on this bag and also thoughts on a sparkly bag like this. I love sparkle, but not sure about carrying a sparkly bag.  I don't know if it's too glitzy or not. Then yesterday soon after I got it home I tried to unsnap the zip tape from the side of the bag and the snap pulled apart and broke. [emoji17]. I have to go back for an exchange today. Hopefully they'll have another one.
> 
> It's the Blake Carryall in Metallic Gunmetal embossed snake with suede on the sides.  I was trying to find what the difference was between the Blake and the Swagger but I couldn't really tell because they look so similar.
> 
> View attachment 3219470
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219471


 
T, I am going to be very very honest with you.
If had to pick between the Blake and the Swagger. The Swagger gets my vote.
I think Mia will same the same - right Mia???
I own three Swaggers - one reg and two BIG Gals - I LOVE LOVE LOVE them and looking to add one more BIG gal....
I would say go to FP coach or any dept store that carry Coach and I am sure you will find a Swagger....coach FP has a sale on now that has a few Swaggers on sale.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous! Glad you got what you wanted at a good price.




Thanks KC! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful bag!  I'm happy you lucked up on a great sale yesterday.  The bag doesn't look too sparkly in your pictures.  It looks like a beautiful every day bag too me.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you love carrying her! Congrats!




Thanks RN! I love it but am hesitant to keep it just because it broke so fast. 



Trudysmom said:


> I hope you find another one. The sparkles are pretty.




Thanks T! That's what I love about it. It's a triple whammy with sparkles, metallic, and ombré...oh and snake! I could t ask for more. [emoji4]



YankeeDooney said:


> TB, the Swagger has a metal plate around the turnlocks. I think there is also a metal hangtag as well. Not sure about anything else.....interior may be different.




Thanks YD.  now that you mention I see those differences. The gang tag feels very light weight and thin on this. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's Coach Candace; a closet dive!




Gorgeous and festive! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> T, I am going to be very very honest with you.
> If had to pick between the Blake and the Swagger. The Swagger gets my vote.
> I think Mia will same the same - right Mia???
> I own three Swaggers - one reg and two BIG Gals - I LOVE LOVE LOVE them and looking to add one more BIG gal....
> I would say go to FP coach or any dept store that carry Coach and I am sure you will find a Swagger....coach FP has a sale on now that has a few Swaggers on sale.




Thanks C! I was seeing your love for Swagger in the Coach boards. They are beautiful bags! I will go and check them out because they do look a little nicer with the gold accents and I love that hang tag. I'm just really bummed because this Blake with sparkles is so pretty! It just feels really light to me and not really worth what I paid. Plus the original retail price is way higher than the swagger retail price I think. Do they jack those MFF prices up just because they never really charge them? I appreciate your honesty. I am so glad I can ask the experts here. I know you guys have my back. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> T, I am going to be very very honest with you.
> If had to pick between the Blake and the Swagger. The Swagger gets my vote.
> I think Mia will same the same - right Mia???
> I own three Swaggers - one reg and two BIG Gals - I LOVE LOVE LOVE them and looking to add one more BIG gal....
> I would say go to FP coach or any dept store that carry Coach and I am sure you will find a Swagger....coach FP has a sale on now that has a few Swaggers on sale.



I love my Swagger, but honestly I have not seen a Blake IRL.   The Swagger was one of my "must possess" bags but I don't carry her because she weighs a ton.     The Blake appears to be a good buy and a way to get the look of a Swagger at a more reasonable price.   Coach has stepped up the game with their MFF bags, much to the annoyance of their FP boutique customers!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks C! I was seeing your love for Swagger in the Coach boards. They are beautiful bags! I will go and check them out because they do look a little nicer with the gold accents and I love that hang tag. I'm just really bummed because this Blake with sparkles is so pretty! It just feels really light to me and not really worth what I paid. Plus the original retail price is way higher than the swagger retail price I think.* Do they jack those MFF prices up just because they never really charge them?* I appreciate your honesty. I am so glad I can ask the experts here. I know you guys have my back. [emoji4]



TB, the MFF price tags are totally BOGUS.  The MFF bags never sold for those prices, and I don't know how Coach gets away with such blatant subterfuge.  I suppose the typical outlet customer who is not familiar with MFF bags comes away thinking she scored a deal, but it is really dishonest on Coach's part.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks KC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks RN! I love it but am hesitant to keep it just because it broke so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks T! That's what I love about it. It's a triple whammy with sparkles, metallic, and ombré...oh and snake! I could t ask for more. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks YD.  now that you mention I see those differences. The gang tag feels very light weight and thin on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous and festive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks C! I was seeing your love for Swagger in the Coach boards. They are beautiful bags! I will go and check them out because they do look a little nicer with the gold accents and I love that hang tag. I'm just really bummed because this Blake with sparkles is so pretty! It just feels really light to me and not really worth what I paid. Plus the original retail price is way higher than the swagger retail price I think. Do they jack those MFF prices up just because they never really charge them? I appreciate your honesty. I am so glad I can ask the experts here. I know you guys have my back. [emoji4]


Also, the green suplus Blaker IS TDF - I really really really really like that a lot. I own the Blake surplus clutch and it is TRUE LOVE


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Also, the green suplus Blaker IS TDF - I really really really really like that a lot. I own the Blake surplus clutch and it is TRUE LOVE




Is this the one? I love this! I took this when I first noticed these bags and fell in love. Then I saw the sparkly one and that was the end of me....


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I love my Swagger, but honestly I have not seen a Blake IRL.   The Swagger was one of my "must possess" bags but I don't carry her because she weighs a ton.     The Blake appears to be a good buy and a way to get the look of a Swagger at a more reasonable price.   Coach has stepped up the game with their MFF bags, much to the annoyance of their FP boutique customers!!







MiaBorsa said:


> TB, the MFF price tags are totally BOGUS.  The MFF bags never sold for those prices, and I don't know how Coach gets away with such blatant subterfuge.  I suppose the typical outlet customer who is not familiar with MFF bags comes away thinking she scored a deal, but it is really dishonest on Coach's part.




Thanks for the info Sarah. I guess I want it all. I want the bag to be lightweight so it's a joy to carry, but then if it's light I feel like it's cheap.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Is this the one? I love this! I took this when I first noticed these bags and fell in love. Then I saw the sparkly one and that was the end of me....
> 
> View attachment 3219602


 


No..this one


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for the info Sarah. I guess I want it all. I want the bag to be lightweight so it's a joy to carry, but then if it's light I feel like it's cheap.



Hey, we all want a deal!!   I don't go to the Coach outlet very often anymore, since they don't get the truckloads of "deletes" that was my reason for going.     My last visit I did pick up a little Bennett satchel, that I absolutely LOVE.   The pricetag on it was something like $495 (major eyeroll) and I paid $139.   It's a great little lightweight bag and I carry it a lot, so it was definitely a good buy for me.   The pebbled leather is substantial and the bag is well made for MFF.   (I added the feather fob which I got from Ebay.) 








So I look at it like this; if I like the bag and it is a good price, I get it.   If you love that Blake, then just get a replacement and rock it!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No..this one




Oohhhh very pretty! I love the big pebbling in there. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Hey, we all want a deal!!   I don't go to the Coach outlet very often anymore, since they don't get the truckloads of "deletes" that was my reason for going.     My last visit I did pick up a little Bennett satchel, that I absolutely LOVE.   The pricetag on it was something like $495 (major eyeroll) and I paid $139.   It's a great little lightweight bag and I carry it a lot, so it was definitely a good buy for me.   The pebbled leather is substantial and the bag is well made for MFF.   (I added the feather fob which I got from Ebay.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I look at it like this; if I like the bag and it is a good price, I get it.   If you love that Blake, then just get a replacement and rock it!!




Very cute and I love the feather doo dad. Yeah I might have to just hope they have a replacement. It's more than I like to pay, but it's so unique and I have nothing like it in my collection. 

I think I'll still look for a sale at Macy's because I love that black with gold hardware Swagger a lot too. I also like some of the cool color block ones like the one CFC has. I think I just missed out on some good Macy's deals though didn't I. [emoji19]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute and I love the feather doo dad. Yeah I might have to just hope they have a replacement. It's more than I like to pay, but it's so unique and I have nothing like it in my collection.
> 
> I think I'll still look for a sale at Macy's because I love that black with gold hardware Swagger a lot too. I also like some of the cool color block ones like the one CFC has. I think I just missed out on some good Macy's deals though didn't I. [emoji19]



I have not found the black w/gold HW regular size Swagger on sale ANYWHERE (meaning clearance or permanent markdown).  I bought it from Bonton's F&F sale, 25% off and no sales tax, which was the best deal I could find.   Coach had a 30% off "stacked" PCE but considering no sales tax from Bonton, that was the cheapest I found.   I'm sure they will go on clearance somewhere sooner or later, but they have been around for over a year and still at full price.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's Coach Candace; a closet dive!


Legacy? Pretty bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! I love it but am hesitant to keep it just because it broke so fast.



Oops! I'm sorry TB! I skipped the part about the snap breaking. I can certainly see why you're hesitant to keep it.  Good luck!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Legacy? Pretty bag.



Thanks, TM.  Yes, Candace is a Legacy bag.  I really miss Legacy and Madison!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I have not found the black w/gold HW regular size Swagger on sale ANYWHERE (meaning clearance or permanent markdown).  I bought it from Bonton's F&F sale, 25% off and no sales tax, which was the best deal I could find.   Coach had a 30% off "stacked" PCE but considering no sales tax from Bonton, that was the cheapest I found.   I'm sure they will go on clearance somewhere sooner or later, but they have been around for over a year and still at full price.




Thanks girlfriend. This is good to know. I guess I'll just keep checking or maybe I'll just exchange the one I have. After all, it makes me so happy when I look at it [emoji4]



RuedeNesle said:


> Oops! I'm sorry TB! I skipped the part about the snap breaking. I can certainly see why you're hesitant to keep it.  Good luck!




Thanks RN! As long  as they have another one I should be okay. There is also one in gold but I opted for the gunmetal because I don't have any bags with silver hardware. I guess I know now to just leave things snapped when I see it snapped! Lol! I have no idea why I even unsnapped it. I thought, oh what a nice feature to tack down that loose end zip tape. Then I have to go and mess with it.  &#128580;


----------



## ahirau

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> What a beautiful bag!  I'm happy you lucked up on a great sale yesterday.  The bag doesn't look too sparkly in your pictures.  It looks like a beautiful every day bag too me.
> 
> I hope you love carrying her! Congrats!





Sorry replied to wrong message - but thank you RdN 
Hi RdN, thanks very much! And you are welcome for the pics, I know I sometimes go overboard though!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bag, A!   She looks softer than I expected.


Thanks MB!


----------



## handbags4me

I have some new Dooneys to share when I get a minute to photograph, but this one was too good not to share.  Kate Spade Kendall Court Henley in deep indigo.  Took advantage of the sale-on-sale and scored this for $192.  It's a gorgeous blue violet color and great size with straps that fit over the shoulder.  Best thing was that I ordered it on Sunday morning and (not sure how this is even possible) it was on my doorstep on Monday!!  Best KS purchase in a long time.


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> I have some new Dooneys to share when I get a minute to photograph, but this one was too good not to share.  Kate Spade Kendall Court Henley in deep indigo.  Took advantage of the sale-on-sale and scored this for $192.  It's a gorgeous blue violet color and great size with straps that fit over the shoulder.  Best thing was that I ordered it on Sunday morning and (not sure how this is even possible) it was on my doorstep on Monday!!  Best KS purchase in a long time.



   Oh, my...she's gorgeous.   I love that color and the leather is beautiful.   I ordered a bag from that same sale yesterday and it will be here TOMORROW with FREE SHIPPING.   (Making Dooney's shipping even more pathetic, if that's possible.  )


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, my...she's gorgeous.   I love that color and the leather is beautiful.   I ordered a bag from that same sale yesterday and it will be here TOMORROW with FREE SHIPPING.   (Making Dooney's shipping even more pathetic, if that's possible.  )



Thank you!  Can't wait to see what you got   Dooney seriously needs to take some notes...I don't always find a KS that I have to have, but the service is impeccable for an under $200 bag!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> Thank you!  Can't wait to see what you got   Dooney seriously needs to take some notes...I don't always find a KS that I have to have, but the service is impeccable for an under $200 bag!!



I know what you mean.  I rarely buy from KS unless they are having a great sale, but their CS is second to none.   I also ordered a bag from MKors website sale and got free 2-day shipping...and they have free return shipping, too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My MK Large Riley in Navy/Black trim has arrived from Macy's.   It was in a box,  but just in a plastic bag inside.   No factory fresh wrap on the buckles, zipper pull, etc.   So far it looks ok,  but I'll have to check it out in the day light.  The shoulder strap may have a defect,  but I never use that any way.  The bag arrived in record time.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> My MK Large Riley in Navy/Black trim has arrived from Macy's.   It was in a box,  but just in a plastic bag inside.   No factory fresh wrap on the buckles, zipper pull, etc.   So far it looks ok,  but I'll have to check it out in the day light.  The shoulder strap may have a defect,  but I never use that any way.  The bag arrived in record time.


Sounds lovely LJ!


----------



## YankeeDooney

handbags4me said:


> I have some new Dooneys to share when I get a minute to photograph, but this one was too good not to share.  Kate Spade Kendall Court Henley in deep indigo.  Took advantage of the sale-on-sale and scored this for $192.  It's a gorgeous blue violet color and great size with straps that fit over the shoulder.  Best thing was that I ordered it on Sunday morning and (not sure how this is even possible) it was on my doorstep on Monday!!  Best KS purchase in a long time.


I like the pronounced pebbling on that bag H. Very pretty color too!


----------



## ahirau

handbags4me said:


> I have some new Dooneys to share when I get a minute to photograph, but this one was too good not to share.  Kate Spade Kendall Court Henley in deep indigo.  Took advantage of the sale-on-sale and scored this for $192.  It's a gorgeous blue violet color and great size with straps that fit over the shoulder.  Best thing was that I ordered it on Sunday morning and (not sure how this is even possible) it was on my doorstep on Monday!!  Best KS purchase in a long time.


Very pretty bag - love the color! And a great deal - enjoy her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm happy to report my new MK Large Riley in navy/black checks out ok and is a keeper.   There is a small defect in the shoulder strap,  but I never us the shoulder strap.   The rest of the bag seems good.  The leather is pebbled,  but very soft.


----------



## immigratty

Been a while since I added pics. Well, I have been lusting after the Gucci Lady Stirrup Bag in Burgundy/Cherry for years, and well, since it was part of the A/W 2013 collection it has been unavailable for YEARS!!  well, somehow my soon to be Ex happened upon the bag, and well Christmas came early this year. I was so excited I had to take pics and share.  Also some of my fave vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags from 1964. 

Megs did a Purse-sonals on the lady stirrup, excellent bag. You should go check it out. 
http://www.purseblog.com/gucci/purseonals-gucci-lady-stirrup-top-handle-bag/ 

Cherry [ombre] bags, 

Left to Right: Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle Bag, Duilio Horsebit Top Handle, Stirrup Top Handle












Vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags:


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> Been a while since I added pics. Well, I have been lusting after the Gucci Lady Stirrup Bag in Burgundy/Cherry for years, and well, since it was part of the A/W 2013 collection it has been unavailable for YEARS!!  well, somehow my soon to be Ex happened upon the bag, and well Christmas came early this year. I was so excited I had to take pics and share.  Also some of my fave vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags from 1964.
> 
> Cherry [ombre] bags,
> 
> Left to Right: Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle Bag, Duilio Horsebit Top Handle, Stirrup Top Handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags:


Your bags are all so beautiful!


----------



## handbags4me

immigratty said:


> Been a while since I added pics. Well, I have been lusting after the Gucci Lady Stirrup Bag in Burgundy/Cherry for years, and well, since it was part of the A/W 2013 collection it has been unavailable for YEARS!!  well, somehow my soon to be Ex happened upon the bag, and well Christmas came early this year. I was so excited I had to take pics and share.  Also some of my fave vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags from 1964.



Gorgeous Gucci Collection!  The cherry color is amazing.  Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm happy to report my new MK Large Riley in navy/black checks out ok and is a keeper.   There is a small defect in the shoulder strap,  but I never us the shoulder strap.   The rest of the bag seems good.  The leather is pebbled,  but very soft.



   Yay!   Glad your new Riley is a keeper, LJ.  I love the navy.


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> Your bags are all so beautiful!






handbags4me said:


> Gorgeous Gucci Collection!  The cherry color is amazing.  Enjoy!



Thx so much ladies. I'm loving my new lady stirrup!


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> Been a while since I added pics. Well, I have been lusting after the Gucci Lady Stirrup Bag in Burgundy/Cherry for years, and well, since it was part of the A/W 2013 collection it has been unavailable for YEARS!!  well, somehow my soon to be Ex happened upon the bag, and well Christmas came early this year. I was so excited I had to take pics and share.  Also some of my fave vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags from 1964.
> 
> Cherry [ombre] bags,
> 
> Left to Right: Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle Bag, Duilio Horsebit Top Handle, Stirrup Top Handle
> 
> i1378.photobucet.com/albums/ah116/auniex/20151223_093014_zps4httyv6n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags:



Stunning collection, girl.


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning collection, girl.



Thx so much Mia


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  glad you got that beautiful Gucci bag you have wanted for years.  Your collection is amazing.  I hope you enjoy them all.


----------



## YankeeDooney

immigratty said:


> Been a while since I added pics. Well, I have been lusting after the Gucci Lady Stirrup Bag in Burgundy/Cherry for years, and well, since it was part of the A/W 2013 collection it has been unavailable for YEARS!!  well, somehow my soon to be Ex happened upon the bag, and well Christmas came early this year. I was so excited I had to take pics and share.  Also some of my fave vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags from 1964.
> 
> Megs did a Purse-sonals on the lady stirrup, excellent bag. You should go check it out.
> http://www.purseblog.com/gucci/purseonals-gucci-lady-stirrup-top-handle-bag/
> 
> Cherry [ombre] bags,
> 
> Left to Right: Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle Bag, Duilio Horsebit Top Handle, Stirrup Top Handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags:


Absolutely stunning IM! Just beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbags4me said:


> I have some new Dooneys to share when I get a minute to photograph, but this one was too good not to share.  Kate Spade Kendall Court Henley in deep indigo.  Took advantage of the sale-on-sale and scored this for $192.  It's a gorgeous blue violet color and great size with straps that fit over the shoulder.  Best thing was that I ordered it on Sunday morning and (not sure how this is even possible) it was on my doorstep on Monday!!  Best KS purchase in a long time.




That's a beautiful bag H! I love the pebbling on that


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Been a while since I added pics. Well, I have been lusting after the Gucci Lady Stirrup Bag in Burgundy/Cherry for years, and well, since it was part of the A/W 2013 collection it has been unavailable for YEARS!!  well, somehow my soon to be Ex happened upon the bag, and well Christmas came early this year. I was so excited I had to take pics and share.  Also some of my fave vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags from 1964.
> 
> Megs did a Purse-sonals on the lady stirrup, excellent bag. You should go check it out.
> http://www.purseblog.com/gucci/purseonals-gucci-lady-stirrup-top-handle-bag/
> 
> Cherry [ombre] bags,
> 
> Left to Right: Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle Bag, Duilio Horsebit Top Handle, Stirrup Top Handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags:




Beautiful bags IM! What a nice gift from your husband. I'm glad you were able to add it to your collection. 



lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm happy to report my new MK Large Riley in navy/black checks out ok and is a keeper.   There is a small defect in the shoulder strap,  but I never us the shoulder strap.   The rest of the bag seems good.  The leather is pebbled,  but very soft.




Yay!! I'm glad it worked out. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

UPS just delivered my Kate Spade online sale goodies!!       This is the Holden Street "Lanie"  bag and a whimsical wallet that looks like my dog, Harry.   







And I love the linings in KS bags...


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bags IM! What a nice gift from your husband. I'm glad you were able to add it to your collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! I'm glad it worked out. [emoji4]


 thx so much tb


----------



## immigratty

YankeeDooney said:


> Absolutely stunning IM! Just beautiful!



thx so much YD. I have lusted after this bag for 3 years lol


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  glad you got that beautiful Gucci bag you have wanted for years.  Your collection is amazing.  I hope you enjoy them all.



thx so much, plugging away to get to to the "perfect" collection, I have about 15 more bags to go, including an Hermes Birkín and Kelly which will stay on my wishlist until I hit the lottery lol


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning collection, girl.




Like pieces of art!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  enjoy your new Kate Spade handbag.   I love the buckle detail.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  enjoy your new Kate Spade handbag.   I love the buckle detail.



Thanks, LJ.   I got my MK Bedford satchel today, too, but the package came late.  I need to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just delivered my Kate Spade online sale goodies!!       This is the Holden Street "Lanie"  bag and a whimsical wallet that looks like my dog, Harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love the linings in KS bags...



I love this Lanie!  I had it in my shopping bag, but had to stop myself at just 1 bag.  Enjoy - it's so pretty!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just delivered my Kate Spade online sale goodies!!       This is the Holden Street "Lanie"  bag and a whimsical wallet that looks like my dog, Harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love the linings in KS bags...




Love this combo!!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just delivered my Kate Spade online sale goodies!!       This is the Holden Street "Lanie"  bag and a whimsical wallet that looks like my dog, Harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love the linings in KS bags...




These are so pretty together! I love the bag. This looks similar to the Coach Blake satchel that I just got (and returned yesterday). I like the buckles on this one. The wallet is so cute. At first glance I thought it was houndstooth. Very cute design.  [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia*:  hope your MK Bedford is perfect for you.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just delivered my Kate Spade online sale goodies!!       This is the Holden Street "Lanie"  bag and a whimsical wallet that looks like my dog, Harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love the linings in KS bags...



Hi Sarah! 

I love Lanie! I'd buy it just because of the lining! She looks like a nice size bag that can hold what I carry.  

 She's available in Cherry Tomato!!

And I love your "Harry" wallet!  So cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> I love this Lanie!  I had it in my shopping bag, but had to stop myself at just 1 bag.  Enjoy - it's so pretty!



Thanks!   It is hard to resist these SALES!   Have you carried your new Hendley yet?


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Love this combo!!!! So cute!!!



Thanks AP!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> These are so pretty together! I love the bag. This looks similar to the Coach Blake satchel that I just got (and returned yesterday). I like the buckles on this one. The wallet is so cute. At first glance I thought it was houndstooth. Very cute design.  [emoji4]



Thanks, TB.  Yeah, there are similar silhouettes in all the designer lines.   So you returned your Blake?   I assume they didn't have another one, or did you just decide to wait on that one?   I love my "Harry" wallet!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia*:  hope your MK Bedford is perfect for you.



Hey LJ.   I'm thinking it over.  I love the style, but I took the MK medallion off...a little too much "bling" going on!!   It is on the small side, but I'm thinking it's a keeper.   I will take some photos if I get time today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> I love Lanie! I'd buy it just because of the lining! She looks like a nice size bag that can hold what I carry.
> 
> She's available in Cherry Tomato!!
> 
> And I love your "Harry" wallet!  So cute!



Hey sweet girl!   Thank you; I'm loving Lanie.   You know, I had the red one in my cart first, then I started looking at the black.  Then the red.   Then the black.   Then...  ARGH!!!     I'm going to watch the website and see if they take a deeper discount after Christmas.  I might "need" the tomato red...haha.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  before you finalize your decision on the MK Bedford,  put you stuff inside.  I think you will find it holds more than you think.  Of course, it's not a tote,  so if you carry lots of electronics or a big portfolio or agenda,  it might not be the right bag.  But mine holds my wallet, cosmetic case, credit card case, 3 sets of keys, eye glass case, lipstick case, package of tissues,  tube of hand cream and assorted other small misc. items.   I even added a 4x8" spiral notebook this week when I took my Mom to the doctor.   The bag was not over stuffed.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  before you finalize your decision on the MK Bedford,  put you stuff inside.  I think you will find it holds more than you think.  Of course, it's not a tote,  so if you carry lots of electronics or a big portfolio or agenda,  it might not be the right bag.  But mine holds my wallet, cosmetic case, credit card case, 3 sets of keys, eye glass case, lipstick case, package of tissues,  tube of hand cream and assorted other small misc. items.   I even added a 4x8" spiral notebook this week when I took my Mom to the doctor.   The bag was not over stuffed.



Hey LJ.  I guess my initial hesitation was that the bag is kind of an odd shape or something, plus the leather is kind of puddly.  It actually is a perfect size for the amount of stuff I carry.   

Since I got the bag and the driving mocs both for about $230 from the MK website sale, I'm going to keep them!!   I really like the taupe color and I think I will wear them a lot in the spring.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  shoes and handbag are great combo.   Enjoy wearing them.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Macy's online one day sale today..... I was able to get the Coach Ace in black and at a slightly better price than last weeks Coach 40% off.  Black seemed to be a hard to find color,  so I decided not to wait for other sales.... which may or may not be deeper discounts.  Black was my first choice for color for this bag.


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just delivered my Kate Spade online sale goodies!!       This is the Holden Street "Lanie"  bag and a whimsical wallet that looks like my dog, Harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love the linings in KS bags...



this is gorgeous. I love the wallet too


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Macy's online one day sale today..... I was able to get the Coach Ace in black and at a slightly better price than last weeks Coach 40% off.  Black seemed to be a hard to find color,  so I decided not to wait for other sales.... which may or may not be deeper discounts.  Black was my first choice for color for this bag.



Yay!   I'm glad you snagged one, LJ!


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> this is gorgeous. I love the wallet too



Thanks, girl.


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   It is hard to resist these SALES!   Have you carried your new Hendley yet?



Yes!  Carried her the day she arrived and I love it.  Great, roomy tote.  It is hard to resist.  I *may* have gone back and ordered another bag from Kate Spade sale...to be continued next week


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> Yes!  Carried her the day she arrived and I love it.  Great, roomy tote.  It is hard to resist.  I *may* have gone back and ordered another bag from Kate Spade sale...to be continued next week



Oh, yay!   I see that sale is still going on.   Must...  resist.....


----------



## luvcoach2

Another Christmas special - Brahmin Duxbury bag in Platinum with gunmetal hardware. Love how it shimmers and has an iridescent look.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*luvc:*  beautiful Brahmin.  I love that color too.  Brahmin makes some great leather bags.


----------



## luvcoach2

lavenderjunkie said:


> *luvc:*  beautiful Brahmin.  I love that color too.  Brahmin makes some great leather bags.


 Thank you.  I have always liked Brahmin bags too. This one was on sale and ended up being around $160 including tax.


----------



## immigratty

luvcoach2 said:


> Another Christmas special - Brahmin Duxbury bag in Platinum with gunmetal hardware. Love how it shimmers and has an iridescent look.



uhhhhhhhh I love this


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*luvc:*  great find at a great price.


----------



## handbags4me

luvcoach2 said:


> Another Christmas special - Brahmin Duxbury bag in Platinum with gunmetal hardware. Love how it shimmers and has an iridescent look.



Love this bag!  Such a unique color.  I haven't seen a Brahmin bag with gunmetal hardware before - it looks great!


----------



## luvcoach2

immigratty said:


> uhhhhhhhh I love this


 


lavenderjunkie said:


> *luvc:*  great find at a great price.


 


handbags4me said:


> Love this bag!  Such a unique color.  I haven't seen a Brahmin bag with gunmetal hardware before - it looks great!


 
Thank you all - Caught a good sale at Macy's.


----------



## Scooch

Well we had a great Christmas, best gift was hubbys new job offer!!! He starts Jan 4 so he made a trip to coach for some late Christmas presents for me to go with my gift from my bosses. I think he did great!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*scooch:*  congrats to you and your hubby.


----------



## MrsKC

Scooch said:


> Well we had a great Christmas, best gift was hubbys new job offer!!! He starts Jan 4 so he made a trip to coach for some late Christmas presents for me to go with my gift from my bosses. I think he did great!
> View attachment 3224063



Congrats,  that is wonderful news!!


----------



## Scooch

Thanks so much!!! We are so grateful and blessed! He got the news day before Christmas Eve! He's really excited and I'm so proud of him!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> Well we had a great Christmas, best gift was hubbys new job offer!!! He starts Jan 4 so he made a trip to coach for some late Christmas presents for me to go with my gift from my bosses. I think he did great!
> View attachment 3224063



Wonderful news and gorgeous gifts!!   Congrats, Scooch!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Scooch said:


> Well we had a great Christmas, best gift was hubbys new job offer!!! He starts Jan 4 so he made a trip to coach for some late Christmas presents for me to go with my gift from my bosses. I think he did great!
> View attachment 3224063


Very pretty Scooch! Hubby did very nicely!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Scooch said:


> Thanks so much!!! We are so grateful and blessed! He got the news day before Christmas Eve! He's really excited and I'm so proud of him!




That's the best present for Christmas and it happened quite fast too! Congrats!!!


----------



## Scooch

It was fast but I give all the credit to my husband, once he got word of the closing of his store he updated his resume, contacted people he knew in the industry and gave it a 100% effort!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I've been carrying my scarlet Coach Phoebe since Christmas Day.   She was NWT in my closet for the past year or so...gah.       We are on our way to Macy's.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying my scarlet Coach Phoebe since Christmas Day.   She was NWT in my closet for the past year or so...gah.       We are on our way to Macy's.


Oh she is so gorgeous!
BTW, I got the shipping conf from Dooney on my City bag. However, when I try to see the tracking--the link does not work. Figures.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh she is so gorgeous!
> BTW, I got the shipping conf from Dooney on my City bag. However, when I try to see the tracking--the link does not work. Figures.....



Thanks, KC.  I had forgotten how much I love the Phoebe style, and she still had her tags hanging on, just waiting patiently for her turn!! 

Geesh, Dooney is so annoying.   I hope you get your bag soon.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying my scarlet Coach Phoebe since Christmas Day.   She was NWT in my closet for the past year or so...gah.       We are on our way to Macy's.


A beautiful bag and color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful bag and color!



Thanks TM!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MrsKC said:


> Oh she is so gorgeous!
> BTW, I got the shipping conf from Dooney on my City bag. However, when I try to see the tracking--the link does not work. Figures.....


ooohhh.  She's gonna sneak up on you.  :ninja:  I hope you get a surprise soon.  I received my oyster barlow today and she is everything I wished for.  So excited for you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Life:*  I can't wait to see pictures of your oyster Barlow.   Bet that is one stunning handbag.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Hmmm, so I decided to step outside the box and really liked several styles of Rebecca Minkoffs. I ordered the Cupid and a MAB.  Well the Cupid I love but this MAB I got from Off Saks is less than exciting! The leather feels like plastic, it didn't come with a dust bag, nor wrapped. Definitely a customer return. Not excited after throwing 186 bucks at them. Here is to loving my Dooneys!


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying my scarlet Coach Phoebe since Christmas Day.   She was NWT in my closet for the past year or so...gah.       We are on our way to Macy's.



Love the scarlet color on Phoebe...so pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Hmmm, so I decided to step outside the box and really liked several styles of Rebecca Minkoffs. I ordered the Cupid and a MAB.  Well the Cupid I love but this MAB I got from Off Saks is less than exciting! The leather feels like plastic, it didn't come with a dust bag, nor wrapped. Definitely a customer return. Not excited after throwing 186 bucks at them. Here is to loving my Dooneys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226531



OMG, sorry you didn't like the MAB.  I love RM leather; it is so soft and puddly!   I have two MABs, 







I also have a MAC, a Cupid, and note from "Vincent."


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> Love the scarlet color on Phoebe...so pretty!



Thanks, girl!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, sorry you didn't like the MAB.  I love RM leather; it is so soft and puddly!   I have two MABs,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a MAC, a Cupid, and note from "Vincent."




Thanks for including the pictures. It may be that she is just a little tired. I put a coat of Apple conditioner on her and she woke up a little. I may do another. Love the picture of your especially the almond/cognac color!  What is that note from Vincent?!???!  Is that an inside RM joke - I feel so left out! LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Thanks for including the pictures. It may be that she is just a little tired. I put a coat of Apple conditioner on her and she woke up a little. I may do another. Love the picture of your especially the almond/cognac color!  What is that note from Vincent?!???!  Is that an inside RM joke - I feel so left out! LOL



   RM used to include the "note from Vincent" in the zip pocket of the MABs...sort of part of the "morning after bag" mystique.    Some people didn't get it and thought they had used purses when they found the card, haha.    I thought it was really a cute touch and was sad when they stopped including the note.  (The phone number is RM's New York office or something.)   

I'm glad you were able to condition yours and brighten her up a bit.  I think they are fabulous bags and I particularly love the sides of the bags...as you can see from the pic!!   Are you going to post a pic of your Cupid?


----------



## swags

Kate spade Gold Coast Maryanne. Reminds me of Chanel.


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> Kate spade Gold Coast Maryanne. Reminds me of Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226778



Love this one, swags!   She's gorgeous.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Does anyone have the *Medium Sized MK Riley*?   It's on sale at Macy's today,  but I'm not sure if it will be big enough.   I have the large Riley,  and it's perfect.   I've seen and returned the small Riley,  it was too small.   Very hard to tell from the measurements of the medium if it will be ok.  Measurements are often inaccurate or they are measuring differently than I would expect.   Feedback would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Does anyone have the *Medium Sized MK Riley*?   It's on sale at Macy's today,  but I'm not sure if it will be big enough.   I have the large Riley,  and it's perfect.   I've seen and returned the small Riley,  it was too small.   Very hard to tell from the measurements of the medium if it will be ok.  Measurements are often inaccurate or they are measuring differently than I would expect.   Feedback would be appreciated.  Thanks.



Sorry LJ, I don't have one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> Kate spade Gold Coast Maryanne. Reminds me of Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226778



Hi Swags!

I love this bag!  I was on my list at one point!

Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, sorry you didn't like the MAB.  I love RM leather; it is so soft and puddly!   I have two MABs,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a MAC, a Cupid, and note from "Vincent."


I keep looking for satchels I like. Those are so pretty. What is MAB?


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> Been a while since I added pics. Well, I have been lusting after the Gucci Lady Stirrup Bag in Burgundy/Cherry for years, and well, since it was part of the A/W 2013 collection it has been unavailable for YEARS!!  well, somehow my soon to be Ex happened upon the bag, and well Christmas came early this year. I was so excited I had to take pics and share.  Also some of my fave vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags from 1964.
> 
> Megs did a Purse-sonals on the lady stirrup, excellent bag. You should go check it out.
> http://www.purseblog.com/gucci/purseonals-gucci-lady-stirrup-top-handle-bag/
> 
> Cherry [ombre] bags,
> 
> Left to Right: Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle Bag, Duilio Horsebit Top Handle, Stirrup Top Handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags:


I was wondering if you order from the Gucci site? I see a darling satchel there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Does anyone have the *Medium Sized MK Riley*?   It's on sale at Macy's today,  but I'm not sure if it will be big enough.   I have the large Riley,  and it's perfect.   I've seen and returned the small Riley,  it was too small.   Very hard to tell from the measurements of the medium if it will be ok.  Measurements are often inaccurate or they are measuring differently than I would expect.   Feedback would be appreciated.  Thanks.



LJ, there is an entire thread dedicated to Riley on the MK board, so I'd post over there.  I was wondering the same thing about that black medium; I like my large Riley so I'm afraid to get anything smaller.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I keep looking for satchels I like. Those are so pretty. What is MAB?



That is the Rebecca Minkoff "Morning After Bag", which is known by its initials.


----------



## elbgrl

Happy New Year!

I have enjoyed seeing all the lovely new bags, but too far behind to comment on all!

Just in case anyone is interested, Vera Bradley is having an awesome sale and free shipping.  I grabbed a couple of initial charms (a steal) and a bag.


----------



## AnotherPurse

elbgrl said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> I have enjoyed seeing all the lovely new bags, but too far behind to comment on all!
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested, Vera Bradley is having an awesome sale and free shipping.  I grabbed a couple of initial charms (a steal) and a bag.
> 
> View attachment 3228416




Nice grab!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  thanks anyway.


*Mia*:  good idea,  but after the damage I did at Dooney,  I'm not going to buy the medium Riley now.  Still curious though.... just for research purposes.


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> I was wondering if you order from the Gucci site? I see a darling satchel there.



I have in the past, but prefer to see the actual bag I will be buying in person. I go to boutique stores, counters at depth stores, and my fave, the outlets.

I buy the majority of my bags from the outlets honestly, if u don't mind being a few seasons behind, that's the best way to go.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB.  Yeah, there are similar silhouettes in all the designer lines.   So you returned your Blake?   I assume they didn't have another one, or did you just decide to wait on that one?   I love my "Harry" wallet!




Yeah I returned it. I decided to skip it. It just felt too light weight to be worth that kind of money. It was really pretty though. [emoji7] 



MiaBorsa said:


> Hey LJ.  I guess my initial hesitation was that the bag is kind of an odd shape or something, plus the leather is kind of puddly.  It actually is a perfect size for the amount of stuff I carry.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I got the bag and the driving mocs both for about $230 from the MK website sale, I'm going to keep them!!   I really like the taupe color and I think I will wear them a lot in the spring.




Love the color and the pair look great together.


----------



## Twoboyz

luvcoach2 said:


> Another Christmas special - Brahmin Duxbury bag in Platinum with gunmetal hardware. Love how it shimmers and has an iridescent look.




Very nice LC2!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Well we had a great Christmas, best gift was hubbys new job offer!!! He starts Jan 4 so he made a trip to coach for some late Christmas presents for me to go with my gift from my bosses. I think he did great!
> View attachment 3224063




Really nice! Congrats to your husband! That's a great way to start the new year!


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> Kate spade Gold Coast Maryanne. Reminds me of Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226778




Very pretty Swags! It does look very Chanel GST-like.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, sorry you didn't like the MAB.  I love RM leather; it is so soft and puddly!   I have two MABs,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a MAC, a Cupid, and note from "Vincent."




The MABs look so nice. Great colors and leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm still waiting for my Coach Ace to arrive from Macy's,  They are sending it from CA.   I hope I love it when it arrives.  The excitement has worn off already.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm still waiting for my Coach Ace to arrive from Macy's,  They are sending it from CA.   I hope I love it when it arrives.  The excitement has worn off already.




Oh no...I hope it's rekindled when it finally arrives. [emoji4]


----------



## Scooch

Twoboyz said:


> Really nice! Congrats to your husband! That's a great way to start the new year!




Thanks TB! I'm still in this bag and love it! Can't even switch into my logo lock in grey.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Love the color and the pair look great together.


   Thanks, TB.   I have already returned both, lol.   




Twoboyz said:


> The MABs look so nice. Great colors and leather.


 Thanks.  I have had those for a few years now and they are still gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm still waiting for my Coach Ace to arrive from Macy's,  They are sending it from CA.   I hope I love it when it arrives.  The excitement has worn off already.



OMG, are you kidding me???    I swear LJ, you manage to get the worst shipping of anyone on TPF.   I hope it comes soon!!


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> I have in the past, but prefer to see the actual bag I will be buying in person. I go to boutique stores, counters at depth stores, and my fave, the outlets.
> 
> I buy the majority of my bags from the outlets honestly, if u don't mind being a few seasons behind, that's the best way to go.


I just want the little GG Supreme satchel in red and pink. It is new. Hard to find satchels I like.


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> I just want the little GG Supreme satchel in red and pink. It is new. Hard to find satchels I like.



are you near a boutique? or a bloomies or Lord and Taylor or Niemans? they usually have pretty nice booths at those, esp Bloomies. 

but if not, buying those offline should be pretty safe, since it's coated canvas.


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> are you near a boutique? or a bloomies or Lord and Taylor or Niemans? they usually have pretty nice booths at those, esp Bloomies.
> 
> but if not, buying those offline should be pretty safe, since it's coated canvas.


It also has leather on each side. I LOVE how the two colors and the subtle canvas all work together in the bag. So interesting, but a classic satchel also. 

No, I'm not too close to those stores. A couple hours away.


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> It also has leather on each side. I LOVE how the two colors and the subtle canvas all work together in the bag. So interesting, but a classic satchel also.
> 
> No, I'm not too close to those stores. A couple hours away.



AWWWW MAN. well yes, I do love this, but it should be fine bought online. I just prefer leather, and especially exotics in person, although I've never bought exotics online, I had them order it by fon when i went into a store.


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> AWWWW MAN. well yes, I do love this, but it should be fine bought online. I just prefer leather, and especially exotics in person, although I've never bought exotics online, I had them order it by fon when i went into a store.


I usually buy all leather but this bag is so neat and does have a lot of leather.


----------



## luvcoach2

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice LC2!


 
Thank you.


----------



## immigratty

Took her out, she's a bit light for the winter, but I love this bag, and have a big "first of the year" event that she is perfect for. 

Gucci Lady Bamboo Top Handle Bag with Python detail


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  elegant handbag.  And I think it's perfect for any time of the year.


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> Took her out, she's a bit light for the winter, but I love this bag, and have a big "first of the year" event that she is perfect for.
> 
> Gucci Lady Bamboo Top Handle Bag with Python detail



She is lovely,  I am sure you are enjoying carrying her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> Took her out, she's a bit light for the winter, but I love this bag, and have a big "first of the year" event that she is perfect for.
> 
> Gucci Lady Bamboo Top Handle Bag with Python detail



I am usually not a fan of the bamboo handled bags, but this one with the bamboo trim on the top is stunning!   Congrats, girl.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  elegant handbag.  And I think it's perfect for any time of the year.



thanx so much LJ




MrsKC said:


> She is lovely,  I am sure you are enjoying carrying her!



YASSSSSSSSS. and she is definitely the bell of the ball. everyone LOVES her. 




MiaBorsa said:


> I am usually not a fan of the bamboo handled bags, but this one with the bamboo trim on the top is stunning!   Congrats, girl.



Thx so much Mia. I LOVE the BTH bags, but this one is a little more subtle, with just a bamboo detail.


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> Thx so much Mia. I LOVE the BTH bags, but this one is a little more subtle, with just a bamboo detail.



Absolutely stunning bag, and as LJ said, "elegant."


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> Absolutely stunning bag, and as LJ said, "elegant."



Thx so much Mia.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My Coach Ace in black finally arrived.  I have to admit it isn't as fantastic as I thought it would be.   I'll have to look it over tomorrow and decide.  Black handbags don't show well at night.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Coach Ace in black finally arrived.  I have to admit it isn't as fantastic as I thought it would be.   I'll have to look it over tomorrow and decide.  Black handbags don't show well at night.



Sorry you weren't wowed, LJ.  It is a very well made bag, but I would never have paid full retail for it. Personally, I think the bag needs more hardware pop or something.   Maybe you will like her better tomorrow in the daylight.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  it looks better this morning,  but I'm still undecided about the ACE.  I got it at a very good price during a Macy's sale ($312),  which is almost half off.  I like the style, the simple lines, and the size.  I think goldtone hardware would make it pop more,  but I don't mind the nickel hardware.  Maybe once I get rid of the shoulder strap it will appeal to me more.  


The bag was in a plastic bag with no outer wrapping,  so it was clearly from a store shelf.  There are a few marks on the leather,  if you look very carefully, and the top area where the Coach logo is embossed is not a smooth as the rest of the bag.   Clearly I'm being picky,  but I expected perfection in a $600 handbag.   Then again,  I didn't pay that much and these tiny 'imperfections' would not have stood in my way if I'd seen the bag in person and decided to buy it.  I just think my expectations were too high.  Am I spoiled by Dooney or just not educated about Coach?


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  it looks better this morning,  but I'm still undecided about the ACE.  I got it at a very good price during a Macy's sale ($312),  which is almost half off.  I like the style, the simple lines, and the size.  I think goldtone hardware would make it pop more,  but I don't mind the nickel hardware.  Maybe once I get rid of the shoulder strap it will appeal to me more.
> 
> 
> The bag was in a plastic bag with no outer wrapping,  so it was clearly from a store shelf.  There are a few marks on the leather,  if you look very carefully, and the top area where the Coach logo is embossed is not a smooth as the rest of the bag.   Clearly I'm being picky,  but I expected perfection in a $600 handbag.   Then again,  I didn't pay that much and these tiny 'imperfections' would not have stood in my way if I'd seen the bag in person and decided to buy it.  I just think my expectations were too high.  Am I spoiled by Dooney or just not educated about Coach?


My Coach bags are really beautiful. I guess your bag got scratched being on the shelf.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  it looks better this morning,  but I'm still undecided about the ACE.  I got it at a very good price during a Macy's sale ($312),  which is almost half off.  I like the style, the simple lines, and the size.  I think goldtone hardware would make it pop more,  but I don't mind the nickel hardware.  Maybe once I get rid of the shoulder strap it will appeal to me more.
> 
> 
> The bag was in a plastic bag with no outer wrapping,  so it was clearly from a store shelf.  There are a few marks on the leather,  if you look very carefully, and the top area where the Coach logo is embossed is not a smooth as the rest of the bag.   Clearly I'm being picky,  but I expected perfection in a $600 handbag.   Then again,  I didn't pay that much and these tiny 'imperfections' would not have stood in my way if I'd seen the bag in person and decided to buy it.  I just think my expectations were too high.  Am I spoiled by Dooney or just not educated about Coach?



Well, you know that whether a bag is a "deal" is secondary to it's appeal.  My navy Ace was also from the Macy's sale and also a floor model, but luckily no marks on it.  I don't know why Macy's is so haphazard with shipping on expensive bags...but that's another topic.   If it's not love then definitely return it.  Though it's "only" $300, there are plenty of other $300 bags out there that you would love.   

I picked up my navy bag last night after reading your post to look at it again.   Now I'm not sure I "need" two of them (I have carried the burgundy).  The bag is actually a little heavy for its size.     Also, the zipper wasn't sewn as smoothly as on the burgundy one, which bugs me a little.   I guess we own enough purses that we are more picky about them now... and $300 is still a lot of money for a closet decoration.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My Coach Ace is going back to Macy's.   I decided I didn't love it enough to pay over $300 for it, even if it was a good sale.


----------



## Trudysmom

My Gucci GG Supreme satchel arrived this morning. I am so happy! The red and pink leather is so pretty and I can't stop looking at it! I wore it out to lunch with my hubby today.


----------



## Trudysmom

I couldn't get my photos on my post above. Here is my new Gucci satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I couldn't get my photos on my post above. Here is my new Gucci satchel.


Oh gorgeous, I have never seen that--thanks so much for the beautiful pictures.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Coach Ace is going back to Macy's.   I decided I didn't love it enough to pay over $300 for it, even if it was a good sale.


Well I am sorry you didn't love it, but we know you will find something else .


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Oh gorgeous, I have never seen that--thanks so much for the beautiful pictures.


It is new I think.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Coach Ace is going back to Macy's.   I decided I didn't love it enough to pay over $300 for it, even if it was a good sale.



Sorry it didn't work for you LJ, but if it's not love, it was the wise decision.
You can use that money for something else you love!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I couldn't get my photos on my post above. Here is my new Gucci satchel.



So pretty TM!
Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Coach Ace is going back to Macy's.   I decided I didn't love it enough to pay over $300 for it, even if it was a good sale.



I think my navy might be going back, too.  One Ace is plenty for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I couldn't get my photos on my post above. Here is my new Gucci satchel.



Cute bag, TM!   I'm glad you love it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I couldn't get my photos on my post above. Here is my new Gucci satchel.


Ooooooo, that's so cute TM. Very pretty colors. It will go with so many outfits!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB, Mia, MrsKC:*   I already spent the money!  While my Coach Ace was finding it's way cross country I went to the Dooney sale at the retail boutique.  I'm disappointed that I didn't love the Ace,  but it's nice to be getting that money back.  I might have liked the Ace better in a different color,  but I won't order another one online.   If I see it in person at a great sale,  maybe.  Otherwise, I have more than enough handbags.


----------



## Scooch

Carrying this beauty today, I have my MK bling charm and coach heart studs charm on it together, it's probably a bit much but I like it!


----------



## Trudysmom

Scooch said:


> Carrying this beauty today, I have my MK bling charm and coach heart studs charm on it together, it's probably a bit much but I like it!
> View attachment 3234459


Very pretty bag and charms.


----------



## ahirau

Trudysmom said:


> I couldn't get my photos on my post above. Here is my new Gucci satchel.


Gorgeous bag!  Love the color blocking! I'm sure you will carry it a lot in spring and summer too!


----------



## ahirau

Scooch said:


> Carrying this beauty today, I have my MK bling charm and coach heart studs charm on it together, it's probably a bit much but I like it!
> View attachment 3234459


What an elegant bag in solid black, love the shape of this!  Your charms are cute!


----------



## Trudysmom

ahirau said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Love the color blocking! I'm sure you will carry it a lot in spring and summer too!


Thank you. I carried the bag today. Good all year. Love this bag.


----------



## immigratty

I screenshot all of the Guccis I've posted on TPF so far [but not my entire collection]. I also posted similar pics in the "Show your Dooneys" section.


----------



## ilikesunshine

handbags4me said:


> I have some new Dooneys to share when I get a minute to photograph, but this one was too good not to share.  Kate Spade Kendall Court Henley in deep indigo.  Took advantage of the sale-on-sale and scored this for $192.  It's a gorgeous blue violet color and great size with straps that fit over the shoulder.  Best thing was that I ordered it on Sunday morning and (not sure how this is even possible) it was on my doorstep on Monday!!  Best KS purchase in a long time.





MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just delivered my Kate Spade online sale goodies!!       This is the Holden Street "Lanie"  bag and a whimsical wallet that looks like my dog, Harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love the linings in KS bags...



Beautiful KS Ladies!  I love them both and the pebble leather gets me everytime!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Twoboyz said:


> These are so pretty together! I love the bag. This looks similar to the Coach Blake satchel that I just got (and returned yesterday). I like the buckles on this one. The wallet is so cute. At first glance I thought it was houndstooth. Very cute design.  [emoji4]



I thought the same thing...very similar to the Blake/Swagger


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> I couldn't get my photos on my post above. Here is my new Gucci satchel.



I somehow missed it on this board. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE it!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  another beautiful collection.  I hope you are enjoying using each and every one of your handbags.


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> I somehow missed it on this board. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE it!!


Thank you! The colors are so pretty and fun.


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> I screenshot all of the Guccis I've posted on TPF so far [but not my entire collection]. I also posted similar pics in the "Show your Dooneys" section.


So many beautiful bags in your collection!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Coach Ace is going back to Macy's.   I decided I didn't love it enough to pay over $300 for it, even if it was a good sale.



I returned my navy blue one today, too.   Coincidentally, they had the navy and the burgundy Aces on the clearance table for $297, plus a 25% coupon.    So if anyone is still considering the Ace, make a trip to Macy's and check it out.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  if they had offered me that deal,  I might have kept my Ace.  I paid $312 and all they would give me is another $30  (10%) off for the condition it was in.   I shipped it back today.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  another beautiful collection.  I hope you are enjoying using each and every one of your handbags.



Thx I do. I just slow down on taking them out in the yucky weather...and often slow down on going out in the yucky weather. I swear, I need to move to Hawaii.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  as much as I love the Alto leather,  and I have a collection,  I find myself reaching for my pebbled leather handbags much more often.... either the weather or my activities of the day seem to dictate I leave the Altos safe at home.  I never take an Alto shopping.... either groceries or anything else.... I'm concerned it will get scratched or stained.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  as much as I love the Alto leather,  and I have a collection,  I find myself reaching for my pebbled leather handbags much more often.... either the weather or my activities of the day seem to dictate I leave the Altos safe at home.  I never take an Alto shopping.... either groceries or anything else.... I'm concerned it will get scratched or stained.



I'm the same way, but I only have two of the smooth leather Altos.  I find them too stiff and structured and frankly don't enjoy carrying them at all.   If not for deep sale discounts I would not own any Alto bags, though they are beautiful.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  as much as I love the Alto leather,  and I have a collection,  I find myself reaching for my pebbled leather handbags much more often.... either the weather or my activities of the day seem to dictate I leave the Altos safe at home.  I never take an Alto shopping.... either groceries or anything else.... I'm concerned it will get scratched or stained.






MiaBorsa said:


> I'm the same way, but I only have two of the smooth leather Altos.  I find them too stiff and structured and frankly don't enjoy carrying them at all.   If not for deep sale discounts I would not own any Alto bags, though they are beautiful.



I do find myself babying my Altos, and unintentionally getting in some cardio [swirving and swaying trying to avoid hitting objects and ppl] but I am so in love with smooth leather, and this structured style. I find myself carrying my Altos more than my Flos'. As a matter of fact, I plan on giving my mother many of my flos when she comes to visit next month [especially since I raided her bag closet when I went home for the holidays]


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> I screenshot all of the Guccis I've posted on TPF so far [but not my entire collection]. I also posted similar pics in the "Show your Dooneys" section.




Great family shot! 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  as much as I love the Alto leather,  and I have a collection,  I find myself reaching for my pebbled leather handbags much more often.... either the weather or my activities of the day seem to dictate I leave the Altos safe at home.  I never take an Alto shopping.... either groceries or anything else.... I'm concerned it will get scratched or stained.




I absolutely love my Amelia, but I have only carried her on one occasion and I have had her for a year.  I love her look, don't love the structure, and am afraid to scratch her. I just need to know she's there safe and sound in my closet in the dust bag. [emoji12]



immigratty said:


> I do find myself babying my Altos, and unintentionally getting in some cardio [swirving and swaying trying to avoid hitting objects and ppl] but I am so in love with smooth leather, and this structured style. I find myself carrying my Altos more than my Flos'. As a matter of fact, I plan on giving my mother many of my flos when she comes to visit next month [especially since I raided her bag closet when I went home for the holidays]



Cardio.... I love it! [emoji23]


----------



## AnotherPurse

Oh the horror of being on a bag ban! I desperately want a Minkoff Sloane satchel. No longer made and a year ago they were selling out for 141 on sites!  So cheap. No the only ones I can find are well above 200. I told myself I need to sell a couple non DBs if I am going to splurge on this one. Does anyone here own this bag?  Thoughts on it?


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Great family shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love my Amelia, but I have only carried her on one occasion and I have had her for a year.  I love her look, don't love the structure, and am afraid to scratch her. I just need to know she's there safe and sound in my closet in the dust bag. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Cardio.... I love it! [emoji23]



hahha


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Oh the horror of being on a bag ban! I desperately want a Minkoff Sloane satchel. No longer made and a year ago they were selling out for 141 on sites!  So cheap. No the only ones I can find are well above 200. I told myself I need to sell a couple non DBs if I am going to splurge on this one. Does anyone here own this bag?  Thoughts on it?



It's a nice bag, but personally I don't like the flat type handles on a satchel.  I prefer rolled handles that seem to hold up better.   JMHO, though.


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Oh the horror of being on a bag ban! I desperately want a Minkoff Sloane satchel. No longer made and a year ago they were selling out for 141 on sites!  So cheap. No the only ones I can find are well above 200. I told myself I need to sell a couple non DBs if I am going to splurge on this one. Does anyone here own this bag?  Thoughts on it?




Oh do I know the feeling.... I was looking it up to see the bag and it's a cute bag. I saw a metallic one in Tradesy for $195. Good luck AP.


----------



## Trudysmom

I went out to lunch with my Coach Legacy Haley satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my Coach Legacy Haley satchel.




Love that color! Very cute bag.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my Coach Legacy Haley satchel.




I have been looking at these - how do you like it? Did it have a shoulder strap when you purchased?  I saw one that did on a video and all others I have looked at don't mention one. It looks great on you!!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a nice bag, but personally I don't like the flat type handles on a satchel.  I prefer rolled handles that seem to hold up better.   JMHO, though.




I picked up the moto tote in a peachy color with black hardware at the Rack for 74 bucks. That one has rolled handles. I agree!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> Oh do I know the feeling.... I was looking it up to see the bag and it's a cute bag. I saw a metallic one in Tradesy for $195. Good luck AP.




I couldn't take it any longer!  I ordered that one off tradesy!  I have never ordered from there. The seller said it had a scratch that you can't see and it said gently used but new with tags in the description. Who knows. The pics looked new and she packed it so that says something. I ordered a dust bag for $9 and got $25 off from tradesy. Cheapest I have found. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji16][emoji28]


----------



## immigratty

Black Gucci Studded Bamboo Handle Bag. I LOVE this bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mornin' All!

Ever since I saw Sarah's 12/30 post of her RM MAB bags, I couldn't stop thinking about pulling out my RM MAB and carrying her somewhere.  This weekend I was thinking she'd make a great "bus bag".  I loaded her last night and carried her for the first time this morning. I really don't have a lot of stuff since I don't carry all my normal stuff on the bus. The wipes and small stuff fit in the inside zipper pocket.  When I put everything back I realized I didn't need the P.Y.T. cosmetic case.  The outside zipper pocket holds my phone, stylus pen, MK Metro case,and some loose change and a few dollars.  She was not too heavy to carry and I can carry her crossbody if needed. (But I didn't need to this morning.) If I didn't have to carry two water bottles she'd be slightly lighter, but I don't like sharing my water bottle and my youngest granddaughter gets thirsty too. (I put her name on her bottle. )


----------



## Trudysmom

AnotherPurse said:


> I have been looking at these - how do you like it? Did it have a shoulder strap when you purchased?  I saw one that did on a video and all others I have looked at don't mention one. It looks great on you!!!


Thank you. I love the Coach Haley satchels! I wish they were still made. I always hope D&B will make satchels like it again with the rolled handles, etc. 

 There is no shoulder strap on the Haley satchel. Maybe there is another size of the bag that does, I don't know.


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> Black Gucci Studded Bamboo Handle Bag. I LOVE this bag.


Very nice! Great handle.


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' All!
> 
> Ever since I saw Sarah's 12/30 post of her RM MAB bags, I couldn't stop thinking about pulling out my RM MAB and carrying her somewhere.  This weekend I was thinking she'd make a great "bus bag".  I loaded her last night and carried her for the first time this morning. I really don't have a lot of stuff since I don't carry all my normal stuff on the bus. The wipes and small stuff fit in the inside zipper pocket.  When I put everything back I realized I didn't need the P.Y.T. cosmetic case.  The outside zipper pocket holds my phone, stylus pen, MK Metro case,and some loose change and a few dollars.  She was not too heavy to carry and I can carry her crossbody if needed. (But I didn't need to this morning.) If I didn't have to carry two water bottles she'd be slightly lighter, but I don't like sharing my water bottle and my youngest granddaughter gets thirsty too. (I put her name on her bottle. )


Very pretty and a great color. It looks like it holds a lot of things for you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> I have been looking at these - how do you like it? Did it have a shoulder strap when you purchased?  I saw one that did on a video and all others I have looked at don't mention one. It looks great on you!!!



AP, there were 2 sizes of the Legacy Haley.  The regular (like TM's) doesn't have a shoulder strap.  The large Haley (Pinnacle and regular leather) has the strap.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty and a great color. It looks like it holds a lot of things for you.



Mornin' TM!

Thanks!  She hold a lot but she gets heavy if you load her, so I try to minimize what I need. I was also looking through the "What's in your RM bag?" thread on the RM forum and its amazing how much stuff people carry!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my Coach Legacy Haley satchel.



Pretty bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> Black Gucci Studded Bamboo Handle Bag. I LOVE this bag.



Stunning bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' All!
> 
> Ever since I saw Sarah's 12/30 post of her RM MAB bags, I couldn't stop thinking about pulling out my RM MAB and carrying her somewhere.  This weekend I was thinking she'd make a great "bus bag".  I loaded her last night and carried her for the first time this morning. I really don't have a lot of stuff since I don't carry all my normal stuff on the bus. The wipes and small stuff fit in the inside zipper pocket.  When I put everything back I realized I didn't need the P.Y.T. cosmetic case.  The outside zipper pocket holds my phone, stylus pen, MK Metro case,and some loose change and a few dollars.  She was not too heavy to carry and I can carry her crossbody if needed. (But I didn't need to this morning.) If I didn't have to carry two water bottles she'd be slightly lighter, but I don't like sharing my water bottle and my youngest granddaughter gets thirsty too. (I put her name on her bottle. )



   Girl, you know I love that one!   Gorgeous red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you know I love that one!   Gorgeous red!



Mornin' Sarah! :kiss:

I know you do! Thanks! She's coming off red but she's orange. I forgot what the color is called.  Its about the same color as my mandarin MK Jet Set tote.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my Coach Legacy Haley satchel.




Hi TM!

I love your satchel! It's one that's going to haunt me for a long time. I wanted the RM MAB and didn't get her when I was at Off 5th (visiting CA in 2013 before I moved here).  Left CA and flew to Vegas for March Madness. The Off 5th in Vegas didn't have the RM MAB. Went to Macy's in Fashion Show Mall.  Macy's had 25% off all Coach bags.  Bought the Legacy Haley satchel and had immediate Buyer's Remorse because my heart belonged to the MAB.  I had the SA cancel the sale. A few days later I bought the RM MAB at an Off 5th in Illinois when we got back.  But now, every time I see this beautiful Legacy satchel, I wonder why I couldn't find room in my heart (and budget!) for both!


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning bag!





Trudysmom said:


> Very nice! Great handle.



Thanx so much ladies.


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> I couldn't take it any longer!  I ordered that one off tradesy!  I have never ordered from there. The seller said it had a scratch that you can't see and it said gently used but new with tags in the description. Who knows. The pics looked new and she packed it so that says something. I ordered a dust bag for $9 and got $25 off from tradesy. Cheapest I have found. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji16][emoji28]




Oh good, I'm so glad you found it! I hope you love it. I've never ordered from here either, but I've heard good things. It was really pretty. I can't wait to see it. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Black Gucci Studded Bamboo Handle Bag. I LOVE this bag.




Very cool and unique. I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' All!
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I saw Sarah's 12/30 post of her RM MAB bags, I couldn't stop thinking about pulling out my RM MAB and carrying her somewhere.  This weekend I was thinking she'd make a great "bus bag".  I loaded her last night and carried her for the first time this morning. I really don't have a lot of stuff since I don't carry all my normal stuff on the bus. The wipes and small stuff fit in the inside zipper pocket.  When I put everything back I realized I didn't need the P.Y.T. cosmetic case.  The outside zipper pocket holds my phone, stylus pen, MK Metro case,and some loose change and a few dollars.  She was not too heavy to carry and I can carry her crossbody if needed. (But I didn't need to this morning.) If I didn't have to carry two water bottles she'd be slightly lighter, but I don't like sharing my water bottle and my youngest granddaughter gets thirsty too. (I put her name on her bottle. )




Evening! I love it! Another pretty red bag from RN! Your cheerful red bags always make me happy. I'm glad she worked out well for you today. Have a nice evening. [emoji4]


----------



## AnotherPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' All!
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I saw Sarah's 12/30 post of her RM MAB bags, I couldn't stop thinking about pulling out my RM MAB and carrying her somewhere.  This weekend I was thinking she'd make a great "bus bag".  I loaded her last night and carried her for the first time this morning. I really don't have a lot of stuff since I don't carry all my normal stuff on the bus. The wipes and small stuff fit in the inside zipper pocket.  When I put everything back I realized I didn't need the P.Y.T. cosmetic case.  The outside zipper pocket holds my phone, stylus pen, MK Metro case,and some loose change and a few dollars.  She was not too heavy to carry and I can carry her crossbody if needed. (But I didn't need to this morning.) If I didn't have to carry two water bottles she'd be slightly lighter, but I don't like sharing my water bottle and my youngest granddaughter gets thirsty too. (I put her name on her bottle. )




I really do like these bags. I have a black and a grey. So easy and love the front pocket! Light too - always a relief after carrying around a Flo!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Very cool and unique. I love it!



thx so much


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Evening! I love it! Another pretty red bag from RN! Your cheerful red bags always make me happy. I'm glad she worked out well for you today. Have a nice evening. [emoji4]



Mornin' TB!  Thanks! It is a cheerful bag, but it's orange (or mandarin, or tangerine). I can't remember what RM calls this color.  It's coming off red in the picture. I was actually on ebay yesterday looking for a Red MAB.  I'm watching couple but I'm afraid if I buy a red MAB my orange one will be banished to the closet forever. 



AnotherPurse said:


> I really do like these bags. I have a black and a grey. So easy and love the front pocket! Light too - always a relief after carrying around a Flo!



Hi AP!

Thanks! I love the front pocket too! I can easily grab my phone or Clipper card.  I don't load it too much as a bus bag so it's not heavy. I picked up a large red Flo in Macy's last week. First, I was shocked at how big it was! Then I could feel the weight of it.  I love Flo satchels but my arms aren't pumped enough to handle the weight once I loaded it with my daily necessities.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!  Thanks! It is a cheerful bag, but it's orange (or mandarin, or tangerine). I can't remember what RM calls this color.  It's coming off red in the picture. I was actually on ebay yesterday looking for a Red MAB.  I'm watching couple but I'm afraid if I buy a red MAB my orange one will be banished to the closet forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi AP!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love the front pocket too! I can easily grab my phone or Clipper card.  I don't load it too much as a bus bag so it's not heavy. I picked up a large red Flo in Macy's last week. First, I was shocked at how big it was! Then I could feel the weight of it.  I love Flo satchels but my arms aren't pumped enough to handle the weight once I loaded it with my daily necessities.




Evening RN! I bet it's beautiful IRL! Reds and oranges are so hard to capture on camera. I bet you can find occasions for orange and red. [emoji51]


----------



## AnotherPurse

She is here and I actually love her!  The color is much better in person and my first Tradesy experience went very smooth - great seller. Now, I need to stop crushing over bags that are no longer made! Bag ban can resume!  That's MB and TB for your opinions!


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> She is here and I actually love her!  The color is much better in person and my first Tradesy experience went very smooth - great seller. Now, I need to stop crushing over bags that are no longer made! Bag ban can resume!  That's MB and TB for your opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240017



WOW, she's gorgeous AP.  I love the color, and the leather looks fabulous!   Congrats and enjoy.   What color is the lining?


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> She is here and I actually love her!  The color is much better in person and my first Tradesy experience went very smooth - great seller. Now, I need to stop crushing over bags that are no longer made! Bag ban can resume!  That's MB and TB for your opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240017



Hi AP!

Your bag is beautiful! 
I had never of the Sloan satchel until I read your earlier post. I searched for videos on youtube (my guilty pleasure: watching "what's in my handbag" videos), and watched a few videos. Now I'm crushing on Sloan too!  

Congrats on a beautiful bag and a great Tradesy experience!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> WOW, she's gorgeous AP.  I love the color, and the leather looks fabulous!   Congrats and enjoy.   What color is the lining?




It's black and white. Almost like a cross hatch. Love it! Thanks!!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi AP!
> 
> Your bag is beautiful!
> I had never of the Sloan satchel until I read your earlier post. I searched for videos on youtube (my guilty pleasure: watching "what's in my handbag" videos), and watched a few videos. Now I'm crushing on Sloan too!
> 
> Congrats on a beautiful bag and a great Tradesy experience!




Bahahaha! Don't do it. I must have watched 2 videos a hundred times and finally bought it so I would stop watching them!


----------



## MiaBorsa

This week I am back in my Gucci "Sukey" tote.   I really enjoy this bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Bahahaha! Don't do it. I must have watched 2 videos a hundred times and finally bought it so I would stop watching them!


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> Bahahaha! Don't do it. I must have watched 2 videos a hundred times and finally bought it so I would stop watching them!



 Too late!  I've gone down the rabbit hole!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> This week I am back in my Gucci "Sukey" tote.   I really enjoy this bag.



Be still my heart!   I love her!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> This week I am back in my Gucci "Sukey" tote.   I really enjoy this bag.


Lovely MB, and good on your shoulder!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Be still my heart!   I love her!



Thanks, girl!!   Me, too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Lovely MB, and good on your shoulder!



Thanks KC.  I have really gotten used to hand-carry bags and satchels lately.  So much so, that I did the unthinkable yesterday...  I ordered my FIRST LV.   :gasp:    All this time I have been an LV hater, and now I've gone over to the dark side.   Waiting on my Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene.      (And trying really hard not to order a wallet, haha.)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pulled out an oldie but goodie for today. 
View attachment 3240975


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> This week I am back in my Gucci "Sukey" tote.   I really enjoy this bag.




Very pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks KC.  I have really gotten used to hand-carry bags and satchels lately.  So much so, that I did the unthinkable yesterday...  I ordered my FIRST LV.   :gasp:    All this time I have been an LV hater, and now I've gone over to the dark side.   Waiting on my Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene.      (And trying really hard not to order a wallet, haha.)



You have totally crossed over girl!!
But hey, we can change our minds at any time! Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it and see your pick.

I am not really on a ban but just more of a break. All the shipping issues etc., ......

I like LV, so I am looking forward to seeing your new bag. Hearing about the service you get from them, etc.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pulled out an oldie but goodie for today.
> View attachment 3240975



Hi NAC!

I was wondering where you've been! I figured you had a busy start to the new year.  Nice bag!

I hope all is well!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> You have totally crossed over girl!!
> But hey, we can change our minds at any time! Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it and see your pick.
> 
> I am not really on a ban but just more of a break. All the shipping issues etc., ......
> 
> I like LV, so I am looking forward to seeing your new bag. Hearing about the service you get from them, etc.



My few experiences in LV boutiques have left a bad taste in my mouth; snotty SAs looking at me like I smell bad or something, while side-eyeing my Dooney bag.     I have just not wanted to spend the exorbitant money on a canvas bag, either.  (And no way in heck I will pay the prices of LV leather!)  BUT... lately I've decided I might "need" at least one LV in my collection, so I went for the iconic Speedy.   I ordered online to avoid the SAs with attitude, so we'll see how their shipping stacks up.  

Do I remember correctly that you own a couple of LVs?   Which ones do you have?   I hope I can avoid a new obsession; I can't afford it!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pulled out an oldie but goodie for today.
> View attachment 3240975



Love it!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> My few experiences in LV boutiques have left a bad taste in my mouth; snotty SAs looking at me like I smell bad or something, while side-eyeing my Dooney bag.     I have just not wanted to spend the exorbitant money on a canvas bag, either.  (And no way in heck I will pay the prices of LV leather!)  BUT... lately I've decided I might "need" at least one LV in my collection, so I went for the iconic Speedy.   I ordered online to avoid the SAs with attitude, so we'll see how their shipping stacks up.
> 
> Do I remember correctly that you own a couple of LVs?   Which ones do you have?   I hope I can avoid a new obsession; I can't afford it!!



These are the two I have. The little one is the Popincort Haut and the other one is a tote "Sac". 

I like them, easy to use and light weight.  However,  I totally flip out about something happening to the Vachetta,  so they languish in the closet....


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> This week I am back in my Gucci "Sukey" tote.   I really enjoy this bag.


I love  Gucci, happy to have one now. I have not seen an LV I want exept the cute cherry bag from a few years ago, but I love Gucci.  Your bag is beautiful.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pulled out an oldie but goodie for today.
> View attachment 3240975


Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> These are the two I have. The little one is the Popincort Haut and the other one is a tote "Sac".
> 
> I like them, easy to use and light weight.  However,  I totally flip out about something happening to the Vachetta,  so they languish in the closet....



Oh, those are gorgeous bags, KC!   I have read on the LV board that Apple Gard or whatever it's called is good to repel water and stains on vachetta.  Have you thought about putting a leather treatment on them?   Your vachetta has a beautiful patina.  

I chose the DE bag so that I don't have to deal with vachetta right out of the gate.    I think I would be obsessive about that, too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks KC.  I have really gotten used to hand-carry bags and satchels lately.  So much so, that I did the unthinkable yesterday...  I ordered my FIRST LV.   :gasp:    All this time I have been an LV hater, and now I've gone over to the dark side.   Waiting on my Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene.      (And trying really hard not to order a wallet, haha.)



Congrats on your Speedy 30 Sarah! My favorite "What's in my bag" videos are LV bags in general and Speedy bags in particular!  If I were ever to buy a Speedy it would be th the one you bought.  (My dream LV is the Sofia Coppola!) I can't wait to see pics of your Speedy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I love  Gucci, happy to have one now. I have not seen an LV I want exept the cute cherry bag from a few years ago, but I love Gucci.  Your bag is beautiful.



Thanks, TM.  I own three Guccis and I love them all.  I never thought I'd EVER buy an LV, so it just goes to show that strange things do happen.


----------



## Trudysmom

Do you have a base shaper for it? I see people use them for the Speedys. 

]


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats on your Speedy 30 Sarah! My favorite "What's in my bag" videos are LV bags in general and Speedy bags in particular!  If I were ever to buy a Speedy it would be th the one you bought.  (My dream LV is the Sofia Coppola!) I can't wait to see pics of your Speedy!



Girl, I need to get up to speed on LV-speak.  That is a whole new language, haha.   I don't know my "PM" from a hole in the ground.     I had to google the Sofia Coppola; it is gorgeous!   Unless I win the next powerball, you will never see me with a leather LV, though.  I am too cheap fo' dat.   

I obsessed for days about whether to choose the regular Speedy or the Speedy B (bandoliere) with the shoulder strap.  Ultimately I decided not to pay $400 for a strap and cheaped out with the regular Speedy.     There is a rumor of another price hike for LV, so I decided to go ahead and take the plunge before they get totally out of reach for me.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, those are gorgeous bags, KC!   I have read on the LV board that Apple Gard or whatever it's called is good to repel water and stains on vachetta.  Have you thought about putting a leather treatment on them?   Your vachetta has a beautiful patina.
> 
> I chose the DE bag so that I don't have to deal with vachetta right out of the gate.    I think I would be obsessive about that, too.



Well, I am afraid to treat the leather......fearful I might hurt it.

I think you made a wise choice and won't a light weight bag be nice?? I am excited for you!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Do you have a base shaper for it? I see people use them for the Speedys.



I'm not sure.  I will see how the purse does without one, because I actually prefer the slouchy look of the Speedy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well, I am afraid to treat the leather......fearful I might hurt it.
> 
> I think you made a wise choice and won't a light weight bag be nice?? I am excited for you!!



I totally understand; I would be the same way about leather treatment.   

I'm getting excited, so hopefully it will be in my hands in a few days.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, I need to get up to speed on LV-speak.  That is a whole new language, haha.   I don't know my "PM" from a hole in the ground.     I had to google the Sofia Coppola; it is gorgeous!   Unless I win the next powerball, you will never see me with a leather LV, though.  I am too cheap fo' dat.
> 
> I obsessed for days about whether to choose the regular Speedy or the Speedy B (bandoliere) with the shoulder strap.  Ultimately I decided not to pay $400 for a strap and cheaped out with the regular Speedy.     There is a rumor of another price hike for LV, so I decided to go ahead and take the plunge before they get totally out of reach for me.





MiaBorsa said:


> I totally understand; I would be the same way about leather treatment.
> 
> I'm getting excited, so hopefully it will be in my hands in a few days.



Well this will be fun. I will also enjoy the LV language lesson.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well this will be fun. I will also enjoy the LV language lesson.



  Well, I can't afford an LV addiction, so I won't be as up on the lingo as Dooney and Coach!   Each brand has it's own buzz words and acronyms that make newbies go, "what?"    O_o


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, I need to get up to speed on LV-speak.  That is a whole new language, haha.   I don't know my "PM" from a hole in the ground.     I had to google the Sofia Coppola; it is gorgeous!   Unless I win the next powerball, you will never see me with a leather LV, though.  I am too cheap fo' dat.
> 
> I obsessed for days about whether to choose the regular Speedy or the Speedy B (bandoliere) with the shoulder strap.  Ultimately I decided not to pay $400 for a strap and cheaped out with the regular Speedy.     There is a rumor of another price hike for LV, so I decided to go ahead and take the plunge before they get totally out of reach for me.



 My problem is I speak fluent LV, but I can't afford a ring key chain! I was going to say the Sofia Coppola was my "Lotto" bag, because that's the only way I'll be able to get it. But if I do win the lottery I have my list ready!

Several people on the LV forum don't think the Speedy is designed to carry crossbody. They don't like the way it falls on the body.  I've noticed a lot of women who have the bandoliere carry a lot of stuff in their bag or they have kids or tote bags to contend with as well.  I love seeing someone carrying a Speedy handheld. It looks so classy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I was wondering where you've been! I figured you had a busy start to the new year.  Nice bag!
> 
> I hope all is well!


 
Thank you RN!! Yes, it's been crazy with a lot going on.  I kept thinking, I need to take a picture so I can post on the Dooney board, and then I'd get sidetracked and before I knew it, it was the next day.  Hopefully it will slow down so I can get back on here more often.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!


 
Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> My problem is I speak fluent LV, but I can't afford a ring key chain! I was going to say the Sofia Coppola was my "Lotto" bag, because that's the only way I'll be able to get it. But if I do win the lottery I have my list ready!
> 
> Several people on the LV forum don't think the Speedy is designed to carry crossbody. They don't like the way it falls on the body.  I've noticed a lot of women who have the bandoliere carry a lot of stuff in their bag or they have kids or tote bags to contend with as well.  I love seeing someone carrying a Speedy handheld. It looks so classy!



I agree that soft unstructured satchels seldom look good when worn with a shoulder strap.  A lot of Speedy owners use base shapers, organizers, etc...and I don't want to bother with that stuff or extra weight.  I do like the casual "look" of the strap just hanging when holding the bag by the handles, though.   Just not enough to pay $400 more for it.    

And OMG, don't get me started on the purse charms.  Those prices make my head spin.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree that soft unstructured satchels seldom look good when worn with a shoulder strap.  A lot of Speedy owners use base shapers, organizers, etc...and I don't want to bother with that stuff or extra weight.  I do like the casual "look" of the strap just hanging when holding the bag by the handles, though.  * Just not enough to pay $400 more for it. *
> 
> And OMG, don't get me started on the purse charms.  Those prices make my head spin.



 I'm with you on that!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TM!
> 
> I love your satchel! It's one that's going to haunt me for a long time. I wanted the RM MAB and didn't get her when I was at Off 5th (visiting CA in 2013 before I moved here).  Left CA and flew to Vegas for March Madness. The Off 5th in Vegas didn't have the RM MAB. Went to Macy's in Fashion Show Mall.  Macy's had 25% off all Coach bags.  Bought the Legacy Haley satchel and had immediate Buyer's Remorse because my heart belonged to the MAB.  I had the SA cancel the sale. A few days later I bought the RM MAB at an Off 5th in Illinois when we got back.  But now, every time I see this beautiful Legacy satchel, I wonder why I couldn't find room in my heart (and budget!) for both!


I took a photo of both of my Legacy Haley satchels together today.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I took a photo of both of my Legacy Haley satchels together today.


Lovely satchels, TM. I love the tassels.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!


Hi NAC!!  Nice to see you!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I can't afford an LV addiction, so I won't be as up on the lingo as Dooney and Coach!   Each brand has it's own buzz words and acronyms that make newbies go, "what?"    O_o


Hey can you send a link to the one you got or post a pic so I can see what you ordered. I am not fluent in the names and patterns ......


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hey can you send a link to the one you got or post a pic so I can see what you ordered. I am not fluent in the names and patterns ......



This one, KC.   http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/speedy-30-damier-ebene-008788 

 Here is a TPFer with her Speedy; scroll down to her mod shots.  I like the way the bag slouches.  http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27140732&postcount=5257


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I took a photo of both of my Legacy Haley satchels together today.



Pretty TM.  I have cognac and sand Haleys.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> This one, KC.   http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/speedy-30-damier-ebene-008788
> 
> Here is a TPFer with her Speedy; scroll down to her mod shots.  I like the way the bag slouches.  http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27140732&postcount=5257


Thank you! Now I have the right frame of reference. She's a beauty and lots less as far as cost than I thought. I bet you love her!! 

In Indy we have the store in Saks. But I have been in the Michigan Ave store in Chicago and tried on an Artsy in leather. Oh so gorgeous......sadly, I had to leave her there.......


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I can't afford an LV addiction, so I won't be as up on the lingo as Dooney and Coach!   Each brand has it's own buzz words and acronyms that make newbies go, "what?"    O_o




Oh my gosh.....I just checked out some of the bags on the site.......44k.......YIKES! Most def out of my budget.......but fun to look at .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I took a photo of both of my Legacy Haley satchels together today.



 It's a good thing a genie is not going to appear at this moment and grant me one wish. I would blow it wishing I'd bought Haley that day at Macy's! 

Yours are so beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Here is a TPFer with her Speedy; scroll down to her mod shots.  I like the way the bag slouches.  http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27140732&postcount=5257



I LOVE her Nic - TooManyWantMore! 

And I truly love the Speedy carried handheld, even with the slouch! I was watching a show yesterday and one of the ladies was carrying her mono Speedy handheld. I was so fixated on her bag I had to rewind to hear what she said! 

I can't wait for you to get your bag!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Trudysmom said:


> I took a photo of both of my Legacy Haley satchels together today.


Those are so pretty! Especially sitting there together like that


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Hi NAC!!  Nice to see you!


 
Hi there!!  I'm happy to be back!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thank you! Now I have the right frame of reference. She's a beauty and lots less as far as cost than I thought. I bet you love her!!
> 
> In Indy we have the store in Saks. But I have been in the Michigan Ave store in Chicago and tried on an Artsy in leather. Oh so gorgeous......sadly, I had to leave her there.......



Yeah, I think the Speedy is the most popular because it is the cheapest one, HAHA.   It's pretty much the "starter LV", but still $1050 with tax.   I will have to skip the matching wallet, though...eeeeek.    I like the look of the Artsy but I don't care for that giant stiff handle.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE her Nic - TooManyWantMore!
> 
> And I truly love the Speedy carried handheld, even with the slouch! I was watching a show yesterday and one of the ladies was carrying her mono Speedy handheld. I was so fixated on her bag I had to rewind to hear what she said!
> 
> I can't wait for you to get your bag!



  We all do that "handbag stare" thing!!   Speedy is supposed to be here on Tuesday, so I guess I will finally see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## CatePNW

Hi everyone.  I don't speak LV either, don't even look at them.  Now had I won Powerball, I would surely get educated quite fast!  But that's not a worry now.  

Changed into Kate Spade today.  And I still can't get enough of the furry poms, just love them!


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone.  I don't speak LV either, don't even look at them.  Now had I won Powerball, I would surely get educated quite fast!  But that's not a worry now.
> 
> Changed into Kate Spade today.  And I still can't get enough of the furry poms, just love them!
> 
> View attachment 3242317
> View attachment 3242318



Gorgeous satchel,  Cate!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone.  I don't speak LV either, don't even look at them.  Now had I won Powerball, I would surely get educated quite fast!  But that's not a worry now.
> 
> Changed into Kate Spade today.  And I still can't get enough of the furry poms, just love them!
> 
> View attachment 3242317
> View attachment 3242318



Hi Cate,

If you ever win the Powerball I'd be more than happy to tutor you in LV!  What's the expression? "Those that can't, teach"!   

Your KS satchel is beautiful! I love the furry pom with her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone.  I don't speak LV either, don't even look at them.  Now had I won Powerball, I would surely get educated quite fast!  But that's not a worry now.
> 
> Changed into Kate Spade today.  And I still can't get enough of the furry poms, just love them!
> 
> View attachment 3242317
> View attachment 3242318



Cute KS, Cate!


----------



## CatePNW

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous satchel,  Cate!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Cate,
> 
> If you ever win the Powerball I'd be more than happy to tutor you in LV!  What's the expression? "Those that can't, teach"!
> 
> You KS satchel is beautiful! I love the furry pom with her!





MiaBorsa said:


> Cute KS, Cate!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone.  I don't speak LV either, don't even look at them.  Now had I won Powerball, I would surely get educated quite fast!  But that's not a worry now.
> 
> Changed into Kate Spade today.  And I still can't get enough of the furry poms, just love them!
> 
> View attachment 3242317
> View attachment 3242318


Very pretty bag and darling charm!


----------



## ahirau

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone.  I don't speak LV either, don't even look at them.  Now had I won Powerball, I would surely get educated quite fast!  But that's not a worry now.
> 
> Changed into Kate Spade today.  And I still can't get enough of the furry poms, just love them!
> 
> View attachment 3242317
> View attachment 3242318


That's a beautiful bag, very elegant silhouette and the size looks great!  The poms are very cute, but I haven't yet taken the plunge!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone.  I don't speak LV either, don't even look at them.  Now had I won Powerball, I would surely get educated quite fast!  But that's not a worry now.
> 
> Changed into Kate Spade today.  And I still can't get enough of the furry poms, just love them!
> 
> View attachment 3242317
> View attachment 3242318




Very nice!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Gucci GG Supreme to lunch today. This bag is so fun to wear.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gucci GG Supreme to lunch today. This bag is so fun to wear.


Love it TM! Very pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trying on clothes at Belk today with my Black Dufflette. This was a clearance score at Dillards. 

Nothing good as far as bags at Belk today. I'll just have to wait for the big brown truck tomorrow for Miss Taupe. 

View attachment 3244331


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gucci GG Supreme to lunch today. This bag is so fun to wear.




Love this!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Trying on clothes at Belk today with my Black Dufflette. This was a clearance score at Dillards.
> 
> Nothing good as far as bags at Belk today. I'll just have to wait for the big brown truck tomorrow for Miss Taupe.
> 
> View attachment 3244331



Sorry about Belk, but you are looking great!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gucci GG Supreme to lunch today. This bag is so fun to wear.



GG and you are looking great!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Sorry about Belk, but you are looking great!




Awww thanks!  I'll just have to be patient and wait for tomorrow's delivery.  I can't wait to see Taupe Flo. Hope she's a keeper.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gucci GG Supreme to lunch today. This bag is so fun to wear.



Cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Trying on clothes at Belk today with my Black Dufflette. This was a clearance score at Dillards.
> 
> Nothing good as far as bags at Belk today. I'll just have to wait for the big brown truck tomorrow for Miss Taupe.
> 
> View attachment 3244331



Love the dufflette!   Such a comfortable bag to carry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love the dufflette!   Such a comfortable bag to carry.




It sure is!  I also snagged this bag in the Luggage color on clearance.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It sure is!  I also snagged this bag in the Luggage color on clearance.



I have them in black and cognac, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I have them in black and cognac, too.




Love the cognac. Mine is a lighter brown.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love the cognac. Mine is a lighter brown.



I guess I haven't seen the lighter brown.  You'll have to post a pic!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I guess I haven't seen the lighter brown.  You'll have to post a pic!!




Here you go! I got the color name wrong. Luggage is a MK color name. This is Saddle. Doh! 
View attachment 3245082

View attachment 3245084


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  beautiful color, beautiful handbag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  beautiful color, beautiful handbag.




Thanks LJ!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here you go! I got the color name wrong. Luggage is a MK color name. This is Saddle. Doh!
> View attachment 3245082
> 
> View attachment 3245084



   Well, "doh" to both of us; mine is saddle, too.   HAHA


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats on your Speedy 30 Sarah! My favorite "What's in my bag" videos are LV bags in general and Speedy bags in particular!  If I were ever to buy a Speedy it would be th the one you bought.  (My dream LV is the Sofia Coppola!) I can't wait to see pics of your Speedy!



Well, that was ... interesting.     Speedy got here today and she's boxed up to go back tomorrow.  She was definitely not a Sarah bag, and the packaging was very disappointing.  The bag was folded flat and in a DIRTY dustbag; it appeared to be a return.  What???   Packaging aside, I found the bag to be flimsy and just not worth the money IMO.   NEXXXXT!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, that was ... interesting.     Speedy got here today and she's boxed up to go back tomorrow.  She was definitely not a Sarah bag, and the packaging was very disappointing.  The bag was folded flat and in a DIRTY dustbag; it appeared to be a return.  What???   Packaging aside, I found the bag to be flimsy and just not worth the money IMO.   NEXXXXT!




Hi Sarah! 

I wish  could have been there for the unboxing.   I've seen a few unboxing videos so I know the Speedy is folded flat. The question asked a lot on the LV forum is "How long before the [wrinkles or folds] from it being flattened and folded go away? "  But a dirty dust bag is unbelievable!  What a bad first impression!  I saw your other post about LV increasing prices to weed out us low rent folks, and if that's the only reason they're doing it, that tells you right there the bag is not worth the price you're paying.  Its just priced high enough to discourage "undesirables".

Oh well, that just means you can spend that money on more Dooney bags! 

I'm sorry you weren't happy with it!

And by the way, LV weeded me out about 3 price increases ago!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, that was ... interesting.     Speedy got here today and she's boxed up to go back tomorrow.  She was definitely not a Sarah bag, and the packaging was very disappointing.  The bag was folded flat and in a DIRTY dustbag; it appeared to be a return.  What???   Packaging aside, I found the bag to be flimsy and just not worth the money IMO.   NEXXXXT!


Wow, that is too bad about the packing etc.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> I wish  could have been there for the unboxing.   I've seen a few unboxing videos so I know the Speedy is folded flat. The question asked a lot on the LV forum is "How long before the [wrinkles or folds] from it being flattened and folded go away? "  But a dirty dust bag is unbelievable!  What a bad first impression!  I saw your other post about LV increasing prices to weed out us low rent folks, and if that's the only reason they're doing it, that tells you right there the bag is not worth the price you're paying.  Its just priced high enough to discourage "undesirables".
> 
> Oh well, that just means you can spend that money on more Dooney bags!
> 
> I'm sorry you weren't happy with it!
> 
> And by the way, LV weeded me out about 3 price increases ago!



I know that LV has a huge following and people really love them.  They are just not for me.  I could have gotten past the poor packaging if the purse had blown me away, but it did not.   I know a quality handbag and I know the price point that is acceptable to me.  The Speedy did not measure up by either standard.  I was actually shocked at how flimsy it felt, and how thin the canvas is.   So, I guess LV has accomplished their goal; this "riff-raff" has been successfully weeded out!!    

I wanted to see what all the fuss is about, and I have to say, I'm still wondering.     And yep, I will have $$$ to play with.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Wow, that is too bad about the packing etc.



TM, they should be embarrassed by what arrived at my house today.   I couldn't help but contrast it to the packaging I have received from Gucci in the past.   Absolutely NO comparison.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I know that LV has a huge following and people really love them.  They are just not for me.  I could have gotten past the poor packaging if the purse had blown me away, but it did not.   I know a quality handbag and I know the price point that is acceptable to me.  The Speedy did not measure up by either standard.  I was actually shocked at how flimsy it felt, and how thin the canvas is.   So, I guess LV has accomplished their goal; this "riff-raff" has been successfully weeded out!!
> 
> I wanted to see what all the fuss is about, and I have to say, I'm still wondering.     And yep, I will have $$$ to play with.





I love a lot of LV styles and I wish at least one of my favorites was in the budget!   I've never touched a Speedy so I don't know how they feel.  But this does explain why they don't hold their shape at the bottom and why so many people use base shapers.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I love a lot of LV styles and I wish at least one of my favorites was in the budget!   I've never touched a Speedy so I don't know how they feel.  But this does explain why they don't hold their shape at the bottom and why so many people use base shapers.



I had never touched a Speedy, either...so I was very surprised.   I don't mean to diss LV or the people who love them, and Speedys certainly have a huge fan base.  Just not for me.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, that was ... interesting.     Speedy got here today and she's boxed up to go back tomorrow.  She was definitely not a Sarah bag, and the packaging was very disappointing.  The bag was folded flat and in a DIRTY dustbag; it appeared to be a return.  What???   Packaging aside, I found the bag to be flimsy and just not worth the money IMO.   NEXXXXT!


I am sorry Sarah. For that price--packaging aside, the bag should wow you.....and I mean shriek with delight!
There is a positive: no more money going out to LV .


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, that was ... interesting.     Speedy got here today and she's boxed up to go back tomorrow.  She was definitely not a Sarah bag, and the packaging was very disappointing.  The bag was folded flat and in a DIRTY dustbag; it appeared to be a return.  What???   Packaging aside, I found the bag to be flimsy and just not worth the money IMO.   NEXXXXT!




Whoa!! For the money she should have been wrapped so much it would take you 20 minutes to get to her. What a disappointment.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Brahmin gets to join me on the morning commute today. 

View attachment 3247016

View attachment 3247017


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Brahmin gets to join me on the morning commute today.
> 
> View attachment 3247016
> 
> View attachment 3247017




She's beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Brahmin gets to join me on the morning commute today.
> 
> View attachment 3247016
> 
> View attachment 3247017



So pretty!


----------



## duckiesforme

Just wanted to let the Brahmin lovers on this site know that Brahmin boutiques have their clearance bags 50% starting today. if you call them they will send you pictures of what is on sale and they ship for a $5.00 fee and all sales are final.


----------



## YankeeDooney

duckiesforme said:


> Just wanted to let the Brahmin lovers on this site know that Brahmin boutiques have their clearance bags 50% starting today. if you call them they will send you pictures of what is on sale and they ship for a $5.00 fee and all sales are final.


Is there a particular boutique that will send pictures because I have called the one in Newport and they don't seem to be willing to do that.


----------



## duckiesforme

YankeeDooney said:


> Is there a particular boutique that will send pictures because I have called the one in Newport and they don't seem to be willing to do that.



the one in Texas will and Georgia has sent me pictures of bags before. the Texas boutique is really nice. I have never had any luck with the Newport store.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Is there a particular boutique that will send pictures because I have called the one in Newport and they don't seem to be willing to do that.



The Dallas boutique will.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> The Dallas boutique will.


Thanks Ladies! Wish Newport could help since they are the closest but what can we do. Too bad.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I am sorry Sarah. For that price--packaging aside, the bag should wow you.....and I mean shriek with delight!
> There is a positive: no more money going out to LV .


   I agree KC; I was open-mouthed...and not in a good way.    



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Whoa!! For the money she should have been wrapped so much it would take you 20 minutes to get to her. What a disappointment.


  You are so right, NAC.   I have bought items from Gucci, Brighton and Kate Spade that all came wrapped so beautifully that I hated to open them and mess up the packaging!!      There was ZERO wrapping on the actual purse...it was just folded up in the dirty dust bag.

I will finish this story by saying that the telephone "customer service" from LV was equally disappointing.  The bored-sounding telephone support person was obviously annoyed to have to deal with me and said she would send the complimentary shipping label to my email within 15 minutes.   Two hours later I had to call back and ask again.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree KC; I was open-mouthed...and not in a good way.
> 
> You are so right, NAC.   I have bought items from Gucci, Brighton and Kate Spade that all came wrapped so beautifully that I hated to open them and mess up the packaging!!      There was ZERO wrapping on the actual purse...it was just folded up in the dirty dust bag.
> 
> I will finish this story by saying that the telephone "customer service" from LV was equally disappointing.  *The bored-sounding telephone support person was obviously annoyed to have to deal with me and said she would send the complimentary shipping label to my email within 15 minutes.   Two hours later I had to call back and ask again. *



WTH? I read a thread in the LV forum once where someone asked if anyone could recommend a SA in her area because her experiences with the SA's were unpleasant.  The majority of the replies stated that's just the way they are until you buy a lot from them and they get to know you. You almost have to prove you're worthy of their time. No, they have to prove they're worthy of my money!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> WTH? I read a thread in the LV forum once where someone asked if anyone could recommend a SA in her area because her experiences with the SA's were unpleasant.  The majority of the replies stated that's just the way they are until they you buy a lot from them and they get to know you. *You almost have to prove you're worthy of their time.* No, they have to prove they're worthy of my money!



The sad part of that is that LV customers find that acceptable.   I do not.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> *The sad part of that is that LV customers find that acceptable. *  I do not.



Exactly!


----------



## YankeeDooney

duckiesforme said:


> Just wanted to let the Brahmin lovers on this site know that Brahmin boutiques have their clearance bags 50% starting today. if you call them they will send you pictures of what is on sale and they ship for a $5.00 fee and all sales are final.


I called the store in Georgia and they said it was in-store only. No phone orders.

I am so tired of this BS. You should be able to buy a bag no matter where you live. There aren't any Brahmin Boutique stores here and department stores are very limited so now I have to (if I want something that bad) pay some online auctioneer a higher price who is not affiliated with the brand and take my chances. Just ridiculous but this is the same old story we've heard before with the Dooney outlets. I can understand Brahmin outlets not shipping but retail won't let you buy over the phone either......


----------



## duckiesforme

YankeeDooney said:


> I called the store in Georgia and they said it was in-store only. No phone orders.
> 
> I am so tired of this BS. You should be able to buy a bag no matter where you live. There aren't any Brahmin Boutique stores here and department stores are very limited so now I have to (if I want something that bad) pay some online auctioneer a higher price who is not affiliated with the brand and take my chances. Just ridiculous but this is the same old story we've heard before with the Dooney outlets. I can understand Brahmin outlets not shipping but retail won't let you buy over the phone either......



I'm sorry, they sent me an email so I assumed it was for anyone. You could try Dallas I have been able to buy from them before when it was supposed to be in store only. You're right the sales should be for anyone that wants to buy. I don't have any boutiques around me either and not many stores around me that carry Brahmin and the ones that do have just a few. They will sell their clearances and ship them when the discount is 30% off with all sales final so I can't see what is the difference when it's 50% off.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I called the store in Georgia and they said it was in-store only. No phone orders.
> 
> I am so tired of this BS. You should be able to buy a bag no matter where you live. There aren't any Brahmin Boutique stores here and department stores are very limited so now I have to (if I want something that bad) pay some online auctioneer a higher price who is not affiliated with the brand and take my chances. Just ridiculous but this is the same old story we've heard before with the Dooney outlets. I can understand Brahmin outlets not shipping but retail won't let you buy over the phone either......





duckiesforme said:


> I'm sorry, they sent me an email so I assumed it was for anyone. You could try Dallas I have been able to buy from them before when it was supposed to be in store only. You're right the sales should be for anyone that wants to buy. I don't have any boutiques around me either and not many stores around me that carry Brahmin and the ones that do have just a few. They will sell their clearances and ship them when the discount is 30% off with all sales final so I can't see what is the difference when it's 50% off.



I think it is largely a factor of which SA answers the phone.  Some are too lazy to deal with telephone customers, and some are very easy to deal with.   Like Duckies, I have never had a problem with the Dallas boutique but I have not called them lately.


----------



## YankeeDooney

duckiesforme said:


> I'm sorry, they sent me an email so I assumed it was for anyone. You could try Dallas I have been able to buy from them before when it was supposed to be in store only. You're right the sales should be for anyone that wants to buy. I don't have any boutiques around me either and not many stores around me that carry Brahmin and the ones that do have just a few. They will sell their clearances and ship them when the discount is 30% off with all sales final so I can't see what is the difference when it's 50% off.



No problem D. Not your fault.
Good grief, I just tried caling Dallas and the SA had a difficult time understanding me. I finally asked if the sale was in-store only and she said yes.  So I guess we'll be seeing these sale bags on eBay in a short time. Oh brother.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Received my Coach Nomad in the stone color from Bloomingdale's sale last weekend.   Love this one.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Received my Coach Nomad in the stone color from Bloomingdale's sale last weekend.   Love this one.


She is beautiful !


----------



## Bellepedia

MiaBorsa said:


> Received my Coach Nomad in the stone color from Bloomingdale's sale last weekend.   Love this one.




#Elegance!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  she's a beauty.  I love the look of hobos,  but they just don't work for me.  But I'm still tempted every time I see one of yours.  I don't know if it's the leathers or the lines of the bag,  but it's so elegant.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> She is beautiful !





Bellepedia said:


> #Elegance!!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  she's a beauty.  I love the look of hobos,  but they just don't work for me.  But I'm still tempted every time I see one of yours.  I don't know if it's the leathers or the lines of the bag,  but it's so elegant.



*LJ*--if you were ever going to try a hobo again, this would be the one.  It is one of the best designs Coach has done in a while, and the finish is impeccable.   The leather is so sturdy but still lightweight, plus the bag is lined in leather.   Inside is a beautiful oxblood color leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> *LJ*--if you were ever going to try a hobo again, this would be the one.  It is one of the best designs Coach has done in a while, and the finish is impeccable.   The leather is so sturdy but still lightweight, plus the bag is lined in leather.   Inside is a beautiful oxblood color leather.


 
*Mia:*  I don't need any more encouragement.    My handbag habit is out of control enough.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Received my Coach Nomad in the stone color from Bloomingdale's sale last weekend.   Love this one.



Another winner! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I don't need any more encouragement.    My handbag habit is out of control enough.



So say we all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Another winner! Congrats!



Thanks, MB!   Are you on the Ban Wagon?   I need to climb aboard!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gorgeous bags everybody! I'm doing a bit of a catch up here a little bit at a time. It's been a crazy week. 

Sarah, I'm sorry your Speedy didn't measure up.  I respect that people love their LV''s, but they are not in my budget. I think I would probably feel like you do about it, because I know I can get a quality bag for a lot less. Love the Nomad. It looks so beautiful and the interior sounds really nice. Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Received my Coach Nomad in the stone color from Bloomingdale's sale last weekend.   Love this one.




She isn't stunner! Stone is one my fave colors for a bag! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Friday y'all! I did a little bit of a closet diving and now Miss Tourmaline Molly is joining me on the morning commute.

View attachment 3249031

View attachment 3249032


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Received my Coach Nomad in the stone color from Bloomingdale's sale last weekend.   Love this one.



I hadn't seen this stone color...it's gorgeous!  What a great neutral color.  And that nomad leather...so pretty.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday y'all! I did a little bit of a closet diving and now Miss Tourmaline Molly is joining me on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3249031
> 
> View attachment 3249032


Oh gasp, she is gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Received my Coach Nomad in the stone color from Bloomingdale's sale last weekend.   Love this one.


 
I missed this.  Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Oh gasp, she is gorgeous! Love the color!


 
This is one of my all time favorite Coach bags.  And the color is my favorite as well.  Pictures never capture the true tourmaline color.  It comes off as more of a Robin color, but there is the green undertones IRL that makes it tourmaline.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday y'all! I did a little bit of a closet diving and now Miss Tourmaline Molly is joining me on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3249031
> 
> View attachment 3249032



Happy Friday NAC!

After looking out the window at the grey, rainy morning, looking at your beautiful tourmaline bag is like a burst of sunshine! 

Have a good day and a great weekend!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MB!   Are you on the Ban Wagon?   I need to climb aboard!!



Not really but I've been really hard trying to avoid stores so I won't get suck into the sales.
Now the problem is the websites 
I have gotten a few things that I have yet to review but haven't had time, work is really busy and then I've spent a lot of time looking for a bike...wanted a stationary bike but DH convinced me it was better to buy a regular bike and a trainer so I could make the bike stationary but I could also take it outside. Ended up getting both pieces for around $600 with the discounts they had, otherwise it would have been around $1000. And as always I'm thinking how many bags I could get with that money 
The funny thing I noticed when I got the bike home is that it has the DB initials (the brand is DiamondBack) so even my bike is DB


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday y'all! I did a little bit of a closet diving and now Miss Tourmaline Molly is joining me on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3249031
> 
> View attachment 3249032



She's gorgeous GF! Love this color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Not really but I've been really hard trying to avoid stores so I won't get suck into the sales.
> Now the problem is the websites
> I have gotten a few things that I have yet to review but haven't had time, work is really busy and then I've spent a lot of time looking for a bike...wanted a stationary bike but DH convinced me it was better to buy a regular bike and a trainer so I could make the bike stationary but I could also take it outside. Ended up getting both pieces for around $600 with the discounts they had, otherwise it would have been around $1000. And as always I'm thinking how many bags I could get with that money
> *The funny thing I noticed when I got the bike home is that it has the DB initials (the brand is DiamondBack) so even my bike is DB*



Hi MB! 

 How funny! When you tell people you bought a new DB they're going to ask to see your new handbag! 

Congrats on your new bike!  I hope work slows down enough for you to enjoy your bike and your bags! Are you still doing your 10K steps also?  Keep up the good work!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> How funny! When you tell people you bought a new DB they're going to ask to see your new handbag!
> 
> Congrats on your new bike!  I hope work slows down enough for you to enjoy your bike and your bags! Are you still doing your 10K steps also?  Keep up the good work!



Hey GF! 

Yep, I told DH that I could even put DB stickers on it (you know, to make it look like a signature bag) and it wouldn't look out of place. He just gave me the stare. He's probably thinking I'm really crazy, but hey, that's not news 

I think it's going to slow down but right now is on the fast speed all the way (probably will have to work a bit tomorrow). Hopefully it will be done soon. Yes, I'm still trying to do my 10K steps, most days I get them. I need to get back of being better at it but the problem with being too busy is that you barely get off the chair. Last night it was 5pm and I only had 2K, so I had to do the other 8K in the evening after a 30 min inside ride on the bike.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> 
> *Yep, I told DH that I could even put DB stickers on it (you know, to make it look like a signature bag) and it wouldn't look out of place. He just gave me the stare.* He's probably thinking I'm really crazy, but hey, that's not news
> 
> I think it's going to slow down but right now is on the fast speed all the way (probably will have to work a bit tomorrow). Hopefully it will be done soon. Yes, I'm still trying to do my 10K steps, most days I get them. I need to get back of being better at it but the problem with being too busy is that you barely get off the chair. *Last night it was 5pm and I only had 2K, so I had to do the other 8K in the evening after a 30 min inside ride on the bike.*



  You'll have a *D*esigner *B*ike! 

How inspiring that you rode the bike and did your 8k steps last night!  Girl, I don't think I've made it to 2000 steps this year! The last time I was in SF it rained all weekend so I did more buses than walking.  I'm going back tonight for the weekend and it's raining now and is suppose to rain all weekend, so I'm sure I'll be on buses again.  I need to walk more when I'm home during the week.

Can't wait until you have time to post your new goodies!


----------



## momjules

Wow that coach bag looks so comfortable


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bags everybody! I'm doing a bit of a catch up here a little bit at a time. It's been a crazy week.
> 
> Sarah, I'm sorry your Speedy didn't measure up.  I respect that people love their LV''s, but they are not in my budget. I think I would probably feel like you do about it, because I know I can get a quality bag for a lot less. Love the Nomad. It looks so beautiful and the interior sounds really nice. Enjoy!





MKB0925 said:


> She isn't stunner! Stone is one my fave colors for a bag! Congrats!





handbags4me said:


> I hadn't seen this stone color...it's gorgeous!  What a great neutral color.  And that nomad leather...so pretty.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> I missed this.  Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!





momjules said:


> Wow that coach bag looks so comfortable



Thanks, everyone!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday y'all! I did a little bit of a closet diving and now Miss Tourmaline Molly is joining me on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3249031
> 
> View attachment 3249032



Love Molly!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Not really but I've been really hard trying to avoid stores so I won't get suck into the sales.
> Now the problem is the websites
> I have gotten a few things that I have yet to review but haven't had time, work is really busy and then I've spent a lot of time looking for a bike...wanted a stationary bike but DH convinced me it was better to buy a regular bike and a trainer so I could make the bike stationary but I could also take it outside. Ended up getting both pieces for around $600 with the discounts they had, otherwise it would have been around $1000. And as always I'm thinking how many bags I could get with that money
> The funny thing I noticed when I got the bike home is that it has the DB initials (the brand is DiamondBack) so even my bike is DB



Yeah!   A DB bike!    I got a bike about three years ago but my enthusiasm didn't last long.    Now it's hanging in the garage with a nice coat of dust and a flat tire.   I would be more apt to use the stationary bike so I wouldn't have to leave the house!


----------



## Trudysmom

I have two bikes. Aster and Wild Cherry

need to resize the photos.


----------



## AnotherPurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Friday y'all! I did a little bit of a closet diving and now Miss Tourmaline Molly is joining me on the morning commute.
> 
> View attachment 3249031
> 
> View attachment 3249032




What a fun bag!!! Love the penguin!!!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> You'll have a *D*esigner *B*ike!
> 
> How inspiring that you rode the bike and did your 8k steps last night!  Girl, I don't think I've made it to 2000 steps this year! The last time I was in SF it rained all weekend so I did more buses than walking.  I'm going back tonight for the weekend and it's raining now and is suppose to rain all weekend, so I'm sure I'll be on buses again.  I need to walk more when I'm home during the week.
> 
> Can't wait until you have time to post your new goodies!



A designer bike! I love it! I never thought of the initials also meaning that!

Oh thanks GF! It was hard, especially after being in the bike for 30 minutes, my legs were hurting! That's my fault because I haven't done my weight training since I left on vacation about a month ago. I need to start Monday! 

That's the problem with the rain, that's why I wanted the stationary bike, because if it's raining I don't go out (so most of the time here), not like my crazy DH that always goes for his run, raining or cold he still goes, even when we lived in MN.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah!   A DB bike!    I got a bike about three years ago but my enthusiasm didn't last long.    Now it's hanging in the garage with a nice coat of dust and a flat tire.   I would be more apt to use the stationary bike so I wouldn't have to leave the house!



It's a DB bike but not the DB I'd like. I need to personalize it somehow. It's dark gray with some pink but is not that me! Why did they have to make it only in one color! I think we get spoiled with color choices in our bags!

Maybe you can get a trainer like the one I got and that way you can use it inside. I'll take a pic tomorrow to show you.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I have two bikes. Aster and Wild Cherry
> 
> need to resize the photos.



I kind of remember one of them, very cute! Please post pics to see them! 
What are Aster and Wild Cherry? the styles?


----------



## MaryBel

Here are my Non Dooneys from the New Years sale from Dillards. 

I was very close to getting this MK at Macy's last month but the only one they had was in very abused condition, the scales were already lifted pretty hard in a couple of spots, so I decided not to get it but when I saw it was available and way cheaper, I had to try.

This one was brand new, completely wrapped and the scales are perfect. I guess I'll just baby it so the scales stay in place.


----------



## MaryBel

I wasn't sure about these 2 coach bags since they are smaller than what I like but I also have found the size I like to be a bit heavy, especially because the larger the bag the more stuff I put on it, so I decided to give these a try since I loved the colors. So they are a bit small but for me they are the perfect size for a crossbody kind of bag. For those times when you want to go with just the essentials.

I also got these 2 fobs, the red one is MK and the black shearling is coach.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Here are my Non Dooneys from the New Years sale from Dillards.
> 
> I was very close to getting this MK at Macy's last month but the only one they had was in very abused condition, the scales were already lifted pretty hard in a couple of spots, so I decided not to get it but when I saw it was available and way cheaper, I had to try.
> 
> This one was brand new, completely wrapped and the scales are perfect. I guess I'll just baby it so the scales stay in place.


Wow, that is a beauty GF. Pretty color!

Edit: Well, someone has been very busy. All lovely GF!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, that is a beauty GF. Pretty color!
> 
> Edit: Well, someone has been very busy. All lovely GF!



Thanks GF!
Actually all of them came from the same sale, so I was busy on Jan 1st. Then I got the red alto about a week later and some Brahmins last weekend. That's all since Dec 18th. I've been behaving, well, sort of. I haven't been to the outlet since black Friday, can you believe that!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Actually all of them came from the same sale, so I was busy on Jan 1st. Then I got the red alto about a week later and some Brahmins last weekend. That's all since Dec 18th. I've been behaving, well, sort of. I haven't been to the outlet since black Friday, can you believe that!


Nope, sorry. I don't believe you. See you at the HA meeting.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Here are my Non Dooneys from the New Years sale from Dillards.
> 
> I was very close to getting this MK at Macy's last month but the only one they had was in very abused condition, the scales were already lifted pretty hard in a couple of spots, so I decided not to get it but when I saw it was available and way cheaper, I had to try.
> 
> This one was brand new, completely wrapped and the scales are perfect. I guess I'll just baby it so the scales stay in place.





MaryBel said:


> I wasn't sure about these 2 coach bags since they are smaller than what I like but I also have found the size I like to be a bit heavy, especially because the larger the bag the more stuff I put on it, so I decided to give these a try since I loved the colors. So they are a bit small but for me they are the perfect size for a crossbody kind of bag. For those times when you want to go with just the essentials.
> 
> I also got these 2 fobs, the red one is MK and the black shearling is coach.





MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Actually all of them came from the same sale, so I was busy on Jan 1st. Then I got the red alto about a week later and some Brahmins last weekend. That's all since Dec 18th. I've been behaving, well, sort of.* I haven't been to the outlet since black Friday, can you believe that*!



Hey MB!

I'm glad you held out on the MK and found a beautiful one at Dillards in perfect condition! 

The Coach bags are so cute!  I don't think I can go with just the essentials but looking at those bags makes me want to try!   I love the fur poms!

  You haven't been to the outlet since the end of November?  You_ have_ been busy with work and family!  I can't believe I was at the outlet over the MLK Weekend and you weren't!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Here are my Non Dooneys from the New Years sale from Dillards.
> 
> I was very close to getting this MK at Macy's last month but the only one they had was in very abused condition, the scales were already lifted pretty hard in a couple of spots, so I decided not to get it but when I saw it was available and way cheaper, I had to try.
> 
> This one was brand new, completely wrapped and the scales are perfect. I guess I'll just baby it so the scales start y in place.





MaryBel said:


> I wasn't sure about these 2 coach bags since they are smaller than what I like but I also have found the size I like to be a bit heavy, especially because the larger the bag the more stuff I put on it, so I decided to give these a try since I loved the colors. So they are a bit small but for me they are the perfect size for a crossbody kind of bag. For those times when you want to go with just the essentials.
> 
> I also got these 2 fobs, the red one is MK and the black shearling is coach.



Loving these


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Here are my Non Dooneys from the New Years sale from Dillards.
> 
> I was very close to getting this MK at Macy's last month but the only one they had was in very abused condition, the scales were already lifted pretty hard in a couple of spots, so I decided not to get it but when I saw it was available and way cheaper, I had to try.
> 
> This one was brand new, completely wrapped and the scales are perfect. I guess I'll just baby it so the scales stay in place.





MaryBel said:


> I wasn't sure about these 2 coach bags since they are smaller than what I like but I also have found the size I like to be a bit heavy, especially because the larger the bag the more stuff I put on it, so I decided to give these a try since I loved the colors. So they are a bit small but for me they are the perfect size for a crossbody kind of bag. For those times when you want to go with just the essentials.
> 
> I also got these 2 fobs, the red one is MK and the black shearling is coach.



Nice haul!   Are the Swaggers 20's or 27's?   I tried a 27 several months ago and it was just too small, but such a pretty bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

yankeedooney said:


> nope, sorry. I don't believe you. See you at the ha meeting.



lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> After looking out the window at the grey, rainy morning, looking at your beautiful tourmaline bag is like a burst of sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day and a great weekend!




Thanks RN! I agree, just looking at this bag makes me smile, I love it that much.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF! Love this color!




Thanks GF! I think this is my favorite color for Molly.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Molly!!




Me too! I wish Coach had kept the Legacy line. My favorite bags are from that line.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AnotherPurse said:


> What a fun bag!!! Love the penguin!!!




Thanks! I thought it was propria considering the weather, LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Here are my Non Dooneys from the New Years sale from Dillards.
> 
> I was very close to getting this MK at Macy's last month but the only one they had was in very abused condition, the scales were already lifted pretty hard in a couple of spots, so I decided not to get it but when I saw it was available and way cheaper, I had to try.
> 
> This one was brand new, completely wrapped and the scales are perfect. I guess I'll just baby it so the scales stay in place.




Love![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I wasn't sure about these 2 coach bags since they are smaller than what I like but I also have found the size I like to be a bit heavy, especially because the larger the bag the more stuff I put on it, so I decided to give these a try since I loved the colors. So they are a bit small but for me they are the perfect size for a crossbody kind of bag. For those times when you want to go with just the essentials.
> 
> 
> 
> I also got these 2 fobs, the red one is MK and the black shearling is coach.




I've looked at those, as well. And I had the same thoughts issue that they would be too small. You will have to let us know how they work out for you. Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

miaborsa said:


> lol


:d


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK Medium Raspberry Sutton riding shotgun today. 
View attachment 3250249

View attachment 3250250


----------



## MKB0925

For the past few days...I have been carrying my Coach Legacy E/W Duffle.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too! I wish Coach had kept the Legacy line. My favorite bags are from that line.


Legacy was so nice.  I have my Haley satchels, New Willis bags and clutches&#8230;.The tassels are so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Medium Raspberry Sutton riding shotgun today.
> View attachment 3250249
> 
> View attachment 3250250



I love that color!



MKB0925 said:


> For the past few days...I have been carrying my Coach Legacy E/W Duffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250266



Your Legacy bag is so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> I wasn't sure about these 2 coach bags since they are smaller than what I like but I also have found the size I like to be a bit heavy, especially because the larger the bag the more stuff I put on it, so I decided to give these a try since I loved the colors. So they are a bit small but for me they are the perfect size for a crossbody kind of bag. For those times when you want to go with just the essentials.
> 
> I also got these 2 fobs, the red one is MK and the black shearling is coach.


Your new bags are so pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Well, I caved and got another Gracie, but in Pecan. I feel better now. I've been obsessing on getting her in a brown to complete my colors. 

View attachment 3250284


----------



## PenelopeP

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I caved and got another Gracie, but in Pecan. I feel better now. I've been obsessing on getting her in a brown to complete my colors.
> 
> View attachment 3250284


What a beautiful bag! Would you mind sharing what you like about this bag? Do you have any mod shots? I have been thinking about getting this bag for months now, but have never seen it in real life. Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I caved and got another Gracie, but in Pecan. I feel better now. I've been obsessing on getting her in a brown to complete my colors.
> 
> View attachment 3250284



Love Gracie!!   I have her in the ink and the cocoa.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Well this was an unexpected purchase. My first Fossil bag. I don't know anything about Fossil but I fell in love with the shape and the patchwork. So I had to. I just had to. 
View attachment 3250328


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well this was an unexpected purchase. My first Fossil bag. I don't know anything about Fossil but I fell in love with the shape and the patchwork. So I had to. I just had to.
> View attachment 3250328



Of course you had to! The leather looks nice !


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well this was an unexpected purchase. My first Fossil bag. I don't know anything about Fossil but I fell in love with the shape and the patchwork. So I had to. I just had to.
> View attachment 3250328



Nice!   I used to be a huge fan of Fossil wallets.  I haven't bought any Fossil in a while, but your new bag is gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Gracie!!   I have her in the ink and the cocoa.




Me too! Now I have black, ink and pecan. I don't think I've seen the cocoa.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Of course you had to! The leather looks nice !




That's what I thought too. LOL!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   I used to be a huge fan of Fossil wallets.  I haven't bought any Fossil in a while, but your new bag is gorgeous.




Thanks!  I think I still have a Fossil wallet. I'll have to look when I get home. There's was something about this bag that struck me, and for the price ($99) I took a chance.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too! Now I have black, ink and pecan. I don't think I've seen the cocoa.



Here's cocoa...


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well this was an unexpected purchase. My first Fossil bag. I don't know anything about Fossil but I fell in love with the shape and the patchwork. So I had to. I just had to.
> View attachment 3250328


Very cute patchwork.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Argh.   This week I bought my first Longchamp bag, the Le Pliage Cuir in natural leather (medium size).   When I first unpacked it, I was less than thrilled by the puddly mess.      It is VERY soft and VERY unstructured...so I was all set to return it.

Today I got it out for one more look and decided to put my things in it and test drive.   Weeeeeeeellllll.      Now it appears that it might be staying.   I love the color and the extreme casual vibe of the bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's cocoa...




Love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Argh.   This week I bought my first Longchamp bag, the Le Pliage Cuir in natural leather (medium size).   When I first unpacked it, I was less than thrilled by the puddly mess.      It is VERY soft and VERY unstructured...so I was all set to return it.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got it out for one more look and decided to put my things in it and test drive.   Weeeeeeeellllll.      Now it appears that it might be staying.   I love the color and the extreme casual vibe of the bag.




Now that's a pretty bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very cute patchwork.




Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Now that's a pretty bag!



Thanks, NAC!   I'm liking the Longchamp more and more.  She is certainly different from anything else I own.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I caved and got another Gracie, but in Pecan. I feel better now. I've been obsessing on getting her in a brown to complete my colors.
> 
> View attachment 3250284





MiaBorsa said:


> Here's cocoa...



OMG, I love these gracie bags. So gorgeous. 

Hey that Fossil bag is very different. I can see why you had to NAC.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG, I love these gracie bags. So gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that Fossil bag is very different. I can see why you had to NAC.




Thanks!! It was a good day for handbags, LOL.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Not really but I've been really hard trying to avoid stores so I won't get suck into the sales.
> 
> Now the problem is the websites
> 
> I have gotten a few things that I have yet to review but haven't had time, work is really busy and then I've spent a lot of time looking for a bike...wanted a stationary bike but DH convinced me it was better to buy a regular bike and a trainer so I could make the bike stationary but I could also take it outside. Ended up getting both pieces for around $600 with the discounts they had, otherwise it would have been around $1000. And as always I'm thinking how many bags I could get with that money
> 
> The funny thing I noticed when I got the bike home is that it has the DB initials (the brand is DiamondBack) so even my bike is DB







MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I told DH that I could even put DB stickers on it (you know, to make it look like a signature bag) and it wouldn't look out of place. He just gave me the stare. He's probably thinking I'm really crazy, but hey, that's not news
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's going to slow down but right now is on the fast speed all the way (probably will have to work a bit tomorrow). Hopefully it will be done soon. Yes, I'm still trying to do my 10K steps, most days I get them. I need to get back of being better at it but the problem with being too busy is that you barely get off the chair. Last night it was 5pm and I only had 2K, so I had to do the other 8K in the evening after a 30 min inside ride on the bike.




That's so awesome about your bike! Coincidence?  Hmmm... Lol! I think that's a great idea what you did With the trainer for the bike so you can use it indoors. Oh and I found myself in that same position yesterday. It's a b... Having to get all those steps at night. I managed by putting Netflix on the laptop in the kitchen and walking around my table. Hey...it worked! [emoji23] Enjoy your new Signature bike!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PenelopeP said:


> What a beautiful bag! Would you mind sharing what you like about this bag? Do you have any mod shots? I have been thinking about getting this bag for months now, but have never seen it in real life. Thanks!




I like the look of Brahmin bags in general and have a couple of different styles. What I like specifically about the Gracie is that it's a comfortable shoulder bag and holds a lot more than you think it will. It's also lightweight. 

Here's a mod shot with Pecan: 
View attachment 3250616


----------



## PenelopeP

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I like the look of Brahmin bags in general and have a couple of different styles. What I like specifically about the Gracie is that it's a comfortable shoulder bag and holds a lot more than you think it will. It's also lightweight.
> 
> Here's a mod shot with Pecan:
> View attachment 3250616


It looks really nice on you! Thanks so much for the information!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PenelopeP said:


> It looks really nice on you! Thanks so much for the information!




You're welcome!  [emoji1][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I like the look of Brahmin bags in general and have a couple of different styles. What I like specifically about the Gracie is that it's a comfortable shoulder bag and holds a lot more than you think it will. It's also lightweight.
> 
> Here's a mod shot with Pecan:
> View attachment 3250616




Beautiful bag NAC and it looks great on you!


----------



## ilikesunshine

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I like the look of Brahmin bags in general and have a couple of different styles. What I like specifically about the Gracie is that it's a comfortable shoulder bag and holds a lot more than you think it will. It's also lightweight.
> 
> Here's a mod shot with Pecan:
> View attachment 3250616




I love the structure and shape of it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Argh.   This week I bought my first Longchamp bag, the Le Pliage Cuir in natural leather (medium size).   When I first unpacked it, I was less than thrilled by the puddly mess.      It is VERY soft and VERY unstructured...so I was all set to return it.
> 
> Today I got it out for one more look and decided to put my things in it and test drive.   Weeeeeeeellllll.      Now it appears that it might be staying.   I love the color and the extreme casual vibe of the bag.



Hey Sarah! 
I have always loved this bag, especially in red. I see it a lot in the LC forum and every now and then on the streets of San Francisco.  (I see lots of the nylon version.)  I was concerned about the puddle of the bag,  but as you mentioned,  that gives it a casual vibe and I'm casual 24/7!   Now I really want it in red!
Congrats on your beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag NAC and it looks great on you!




Thanks! I think the Gracie is such a classic bag, I love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ilikesunshine said:


> I love the structure and shape of it!




Me too!  I think that's what appeals to me the most.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Argh.   This week I bought my first Longchamp bag, the Le Pliage Cuir in natural leather (medium size).   When I first unpacked it, I was less than thrilled by the puddly mess.      It is VERY soft and VERY unstructured...so I was all set to return it.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got it out for one more look and decided to put my things in it and test drive.   Weeeeeeeellllll.      Now it appears that it might be staying.   I love the color and the extreme casual vibe of the bag.




Isn't it funny how these bags can be very convincing? I think it's cute. I love the leather and the color. I can see why you are changing your mind. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well this was an unexpected purchase. My first Fossil bag. I don't know anything about Fossil but I fell in love with the shape and the patchwork. So I had to. I just had to.
> View attachment 3250328




Well I think it's beautiful. It looks like a comfortable bag to carry and those are my favorite colors all rolled into one bag! I might have to check this one out. [emoji4]


----------



## momjules

Oh no!  Now I need Gracie 
Maybe in the black or toasted almond. 
I love my Brahmin.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> I have always loved this bag, especially in red. I see it a lot in the LC forum and every now and then on the streets of San Francisco.  (I see lots of the nylon version.)  I was concerned about the puddle of the bag,  but as you mentioned,  that gives it a casual vibe and I'm casual 24/7!   Now I really want it in red!
> Congrats on your beauty!



Hey girl.  I have skimmed the LC board several times looking at pics, so I knew this bag was a sloucher.   I just didn't realize how much she slouches!!   She practically reclines, if you know what I mean.      (Maybe Cuir is French for "Puddle o'purse.")   I love the red color  and that definitely was my second choice, but you know me and brown.   She would be an excellent choice for you as she is a clown car and will hold a ton...plus she is practically weightless.   

One annoying thing is that the shoulder strap is not adjustable, so I might have to have it altered by a professional if I keep the bag.    If I want a LC in my collection this will be the one; I really don't care much for nylon bags.   So...the jury is still out.   

ETA:   I just checked the translation of "Le Pliage Cuir" and it means "folding leather."


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Isn't it funny how these bags can be very convincing? I think it's cute. I love the leather and the color. I can see why you are changing your mind. Let us know what you decide.



It is a cute bag, but it's kind of pricey for cute.     I'm still thinking it over and trying to decide if it's cute enough for the $$ invested.


----------



## AnotherPurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well this was an unexpected purchase. My first Fossil bag. I don't know anything about Fossil but I fell in love with the shape and the patchwork. So I had to. I just had to.
> View attachment 3250328




She is a beauty!  I have a couple of fossils and they are strong bags! My friend has literally abused an explorer for over a year and never changes it. It keeps getting better with age. Beautiful!  Fossils are a secret gem.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Oh no!  Now I need Gracie
> Maybe in the black or toasted almond.
> I love my Brahmin.



Gracie is a great bag; she is a Dillard's exclusive so not available anywhere except Dillard's and direct from Brahmin.  I'd like to see them do Gracie in red.


----------



## AnotherPurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Medium Raspberry Sutton riding shotgun today.
> View attachment 3250249
> 
> View attachment 3250250




Oh I love it!!! I had an electric blue one that I sold and it makes me miss her now!  Fun color for sure!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl.  I have skimmed the LC board several times looking at pics, so I knew this bag was a sloucher.   I just didn't realize how much she slouches!!   She practically reclines, if you know what I mean.      (Maybe Cuir is French for "Puddle o'purse.")   I love the red color  and that definitely was my second choice, but you know me and brown.   She would be an excellent choice for you as she is a clown car and will hold a ton...plus she is practically weightless.
> 
> One annoying thing is that the shoulder strap is not adjustable, so I might have to have it altered by a professional if I keep the bag.    If I want a LC in my collection this will be the one; I really don't care much for nylon bags.   So...the jury is still out.
> 
> ETA: *  I just checked the translation of "Le Pliage Cuir" and it means "folding leather."*



  Can you imagine returning it to a store and telling the SA you don't want it because it puddles and folds? 

I didn't realize the strap doesn't adjust.  Once I saw the price all I could do was stare at pictures anyway!   I love the thought of being able to carry a leather bag that holds a ton and is still lightweight!  I think I'll start a Go Fund Me page for this one!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Argh.   This week I bought my first Longchamp bag, the Le Pliage Cuir in natural leather (medium size).   When I first unpacked it, I was less than thrilled by the puddly mess.      It is VERY soft and VERY unstructured...so I was all set to return it.
> 
> Today I got it out for one more look and decided to put my things in it and test drive.   Weeeeeeeellllll.      Now it appears that it might be staying.   I love the color and the extreme casual vibe of the bag.


Really pretty, love the color too and that loooong strap!  Hope she's comfortable for you!  Congrats


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well this was an unexpected purchase. My first Fossil bag. I don't know anything about Fossil but I fell in love with the shape and the patchwork. So I had to. I just had to.
> View attachment 3250328


Great looking bag, I really like that shape too! Enjoy her


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Can you imagine returning it to a store and telling the SA you don't want it because it puddles and folds?
> 
> I didn't realize the strap doesn't adjust.  Once I saw the price all I could do was stare at pictures anyway!   I love the thought of being able to carry a leather bag that holds a ton and is still lightweight!  I think I'll start a Go Fund Me page for this one!



I got an email from Sandspoint that they are having a 25% off sale, so get that GoFundMe set up ASAP!!     I'm going to call tomorrow and see if I can get a price adjustment; if not I might return and rebuy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Really pretty, love the color too and that loooong strap!  Hope she's comfortable for you!  Congrats



Thanks, A!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> *I got an email from Sandspoint that they are having a 25% off sale, so get that GoFundMe set up ASAP!!   *  I'm going to call tomorrow and see if I can get a price adjustment; if not I might return and rebuy.



  Maybe I'll start with my sister! 

Go luck with the price adjustment!


----------



## handbaghuntress

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well this was an unexpected purchase. My first Fossil bag. I don't know anything about Fossil but I fell in love with the shape and the patchwork. So I had to. I just had to.
> View attachment 3250328




This bag is gorgeous! Do you know the name of it?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

handbaghuntress said:


> This bag is gorgeous! Do you know the name of it?




So sorry, I just saw your post. I took a picture of the tag so you could see the numbers as well. 

I found the bag at TJMaxx for $99, I didn't pay the price on the tag. 
View attachment 3251608


----------



## handbaghuntress

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So sorry, I just saw your post. I took a picture of the tag so you could see the numbers as well.
> 
> I found the bag at TJMaxx for $99, I didn't pay the price on the tag.
> View attachment 3251608




Thank you so much! I'm now on the hunt, I think this bag is so pretty. I have never tried fossil but I just might!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

handbaghuntress said:


> Thank you so much! I'm now on the hunt, I think this bag is so pretty. I have never tried fossil but I just might!




Happy hunting!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl.  I have skimmed the LC board several times looking at pics, so I knew this bag was a sloucher.   I just didn't realize how much she slouches!!   She practically reclines, if you know what I mean.      (Maybe Cuir is French for "Puddle o'purse.")   I love the red color  and that definitely was my second choice, but you know me and brown.   She would be an excellent choice for you as she is a clown car and will hold a ton...plus she is practically weightless.
> 
> One annoying thing is that the shoulder strap is not adjustable, so I might have to have it altered by a professional if I keep the bag.    If I want a LC in my collection this will be the one; I really don't care much for nylon bags.   So...the jury is still out.
> 
> ETA:   I just checked the translation of "Le Pliage Cuir" and it means "folding leather."







MiaBorsa said:


> It is a cute bag, but it's kind of pricey for cute.     I'm still thinking it over and trying to decide if it's cute enough for the $$ invested.




Haha, that's great! Your Francais is up to par!  [emoji4][emoji106] I hope you get that price adjustment. Good luck!


----------



## AnotherPurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So sorry, I just saw your post. I took a picture of the tag so you could see the numbers as well.
> 
> I found the bag at TJMaxx for $99, I didn't pay the price on the tag.
> View attachment 3251608




That's a fantastic price!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Maybe I'll start with my sister!
> 
> Go luck with the price adjustment!



   Well, the price adjustment was a no-go.   I bought the bag from "What She Buys" and they weren't willing to price match Sandspoint...so I returned the bag to them.  For $135 difference, I reordered with the 25% off.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, the price adjustment was a no-go.   I bought the bag from "What She Buys" and they weren't willing to price match Sandspoint...so I returned the bag to them.  For $135 difference, I reordered with the 25% off.



I don't blame you! That's a big difference! I don't mind paying what it cost to get something I want, but I hate thinking I overpaid for it. I always try to look for the best price if possible.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I don't blame you! That's a big difference! I don't mind paying what it cost to get something I want, but I hate thinking I overpaid for it. I always try to look for the best price if possible.



For some reason, almost without fail as soon as I buy a purse it goes on sale.   :censor:   I get tired of feeling fleeced.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, the price adjustment was a no-go.   I bought the bag from "What She Buys" and they weren't willing to price match Sandspoint...so I returned the bag to them.  For $135 difference, I reordered with the 25% off.



Yay! That worked out well for you! Maybe you need a wallet with the difference .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Yay! That worked out well for you! Maybe you need a wallet with the difference .



   I like the way you think, KC!!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Nope, sorry. I don't believe you. See you at the HA meeting.




I know, it's difficult to believe!
I was planning on going to the outlet yesterday but while out for lunch on Saturday I stopped at the MK boutique (DH's fault since I was waiting for him and he took his sweet time at the Microsoft store and the MK store happened to be just across) so ended up leaving with a N/S saffiano Hamilton, so the guilt got the best of me and ended up not going yesterday...Of course now I'm regretting not going because Sunday and today...clear skies...Tuesday until who knows when...rain, rain and more rain! grr!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> I'm glad you held out on the MK and found a beautiful one at Dillards in perfect condition!
> 
> The Coach bags are so cute!  I don't think I can go with just the essentials but looking at those bags makes me want to try!   I love the fur poms!
> 
> You haven't been to the outlet since the end of November?  You_ have_ been busy with work and family!  I can't believe I was at the outlet over the MLK Weekend and you weren't!



I'm glad I did too! Got it even for a better price!

They are not that small, I think you can fit a lot. I will be changing into one of them later today or tomorrow. I'll post pics to show how much it fits.

Me too! Those fur poms are just adorable!

I know, I'm having outlet withdrawal!!! I'm going crazy!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Loving these



Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice haul!   Are the Swaggers 20's or 27's?   I tried a 27 several months ago and it was just too small, but such a pretty bag.



Thanks Sarah!
They are 27's. The 20's would be way too small for me. These are my version of carrying the crossbody ones! The other size (the bigger one) is better but it gets heavy very fast since it's heavier and then you can put more stuff on it, so I thought of these for days when you don't want to take everything but the kitchen sink.

I think they are close in size to the florentine pocket satchel, you know, the one like in my avatar pic, which is also kind of small for me but I use in the same conditions.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've looked at those, as well. And I had the same thoughts issue that they would be too small. You will have to let us know how they work out for you. Congrats!



I'm switching into one of them tonight or tomorrow. I'll report back!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Medium Raspberry Sutton riding shotgun today.
> View attachment 3250249
> 
> View attachment 3250250



Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

MKB0925 said:


> For the past few days...I have been carrying my Coach Legacy E/W Duffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250266



Love this one!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Your new bags are so pretty.



thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I caved and got another Gracie, but in Pecan. I feel better now. I've been obsessing on getting her in a brown to complete my colors.
> 
> View attachment 3250284





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well this was an unexpected purchase. My first Fossil bag. I don't know anything about Fossil but I fell in love with the shape and the patchwork. So I had to. I just had to.
> View attachment 3250328



Love them both! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Argh.   This week I bought my first Longchamp bag, the Le Pliage Cuir in natural leather (medium size).   When I first unpacked it, I was less than thrilled by the puddly mess.      It is VERY soft and VERY unstructured...so I was all set to return it.
> 
> Today I got it out for one more look and decided to put my things in it and test drive.   Weeeeeeeellllll.      Now it appears that it might be staying.   I love the color and the extreme casual vibe of the bag.



Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I'm glad I did too! Got it even for a better price!
> 
> *They are not that small, I think you can fit a lot. I will be changing into one of them later today or tomorrow. I'll post pics to show how much it fits.
> *
> Me too! Those fur poms are just adorable!
> 
> I know, I'm having outlet withdrawal!!! I'm going crazy!



Hey MB!

I would love to see pics of what fits whenever you have time! Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> For some reason, almost without fail as soon as I buy a purse it goes on sale.   :censor: *  I get tired of feeling fleeced.*


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's so awesome about your bike! Coincidence?  Hmmm... Lol! I think that's a great idea what you did With the trainer for the bike so you can use it indoors. Oh and I found myself in that same position yesterday. It's a b... Having to get all those steps at night. I managed by putting Netflix on the laptop in the kitchen and walking around my table. Hey...it worked! [emoji23] Enjoy your new Signature bike!



Incredible but yes, that was a coincidence! I was even going to buy a different brand because I liked the color of the other bike better (dark violet) but then after DH pointed some features that I should have, I realized that the style that had those features only came in black so I picked this one. I didn't even notice until we got the bike home a couple of days after I ordered it. 

I find myself in that position pretty much every day, most of the time I end up marching in the bedroom while watching TV to make the 10K steps 
DH says that those are not really steps, and I agree, kind of, since I can feel the difference when I go walk outside but at least I'm moving and not laying in bed watching TV.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Luggage Selma on the morning commute.
View attachment 3253776


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Luggage Selma on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3253776



Happy Hump Day NAC!

I love how you change it up every day!  Selma is looking good with the fur pom!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AnotherPurse said:


> That's a fantastic price!


 
Oops!  I just saw this - sorry!  After looking this bag up on the Fossil site, I see I definitely got a great deal.  Gotta love TJMaxx!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!


 


MaryBel said:


> Love them both! Congrats!


 
Thanks GF!!  I'm trying to spread the love around to as many bags as I can.  Plus, I like putting a bag and outfit together.  It's fun.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Hump Day NAC!
> 
> I love how you change it up every day!  Selma is looking good with the fur pom!


 
Thanks RN!! For some reason, this bag has to have this pom.  


Well, since I have so many bags it would be a waste to not switch out and carry as many as possible, lol.  


And I've found that I enjoy putting together my outfit and bag each day.  Who knew?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks GF!!  I'm trying to spread the love around to as many bags as I can.  Plus, I like putting a bag and outfit together.  It's fun.




*NAC:*  I agree.   I try to change my bag almost every day and not repeat for at least a week.


----------



## AnotherPurse

I love the Kate Spade Allen Street. I sold one in charcoal in December and I have regretted it ever since. I finally was able to pick up another but in the natural this time. I love the heck out of this bag and happy she is home again!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First morning commute for Emerson. I can already tell that I am going to get a lot of use out of this bag. I just love the way it looks.
View attachment 3254814


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AnotherPurse said:


> I love the Kate Spade Allen Street. I sold one in charcoal in December and I have regretted it ever since. I finally was able to pick up another but in the natural this time. I love the heck out of this bag and happy she is home again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254811




She's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> I love the Kate Spade Allen Street.* I sold one in charcoal in December and I have regretted it ever since. *I finally was able to pick up another but in the natural this time. I love the heck out of this bag and happy she is home again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254811



Hi AP!

I know that feeling!  I sold my MK Joan Satchel about 3 years ago and she kept haunting me.  I finally replaced her last year in March and I was happy to have her back home!

Your KS Allen Street is beautiful!  I can see why you missed her!  

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Emerson. I can already tell that I am going to get a lot of use out of this bag. I just love the way it looks.
> View attachment 3254814



Happy Friday-Eve NAC! 

I love marking off the days of the week by your morning commute bags!   Emerson is pretty to look at and functional! Enjoy!


----------



## ilikesunshine

AnotherPurse said:


> I love the Kate Spade Allen Street. I sold one in charcoal in December and I have regretted it ever since. I finally was able to pick up another but in the natural this time. I love the heck out of this bag and happy she is home again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254811





NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Emerson. I can already tell that I am going to get a lot of use out of this bag. I just love the way it looks.
> View attachment 3254814



LOVE the leather on these babies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-Eve NAC!
> 
> I love marking off the days of the week by your morning commute bags!   Emerson is pretty to look at and functional! Enjoy!




Yay for Happy Friday-Eve!  I'm very happy with Emerson.  So much so, that I'm making a trip to the outlet on Saturday so I can visit the Fossil store.  Time to do some browsing there and see what they have to offer.  Although it will be hard to beat the TJMaxx price I got on Emerson.




ilikesunshine said:


> LOVE the leather on these babies!




The leather on Emerson is soft and yummy and smells great!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yay for Happy Friday-Eve!  I'm very happy with Emerson.  So much so, that I'm making a trip to the outlet on Saturday so I can visit the Fossil store.  Time to do some browsing there and see what they have to offer.  Although it will be hard to beat the TJMaxx price I got on Emerson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather on Emerson is soft and yummy and smells great!!




I don't think you will be disappointed. Fossil is a brand that I will use for a couple years and then may or may not sell them based on my love. They are rugged bags in my opinion. I am a HUGE fan of their watches and they have great deals at the outlet. I think it's hysterical that they make the MK watches and several other overpriced brands. I believe they even started making the Kate Spade watches. Have fun!


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> I love the Kate Spade Allen Street. I sold one in charcoal in December and I have regretted it ever since. I finally was able to pick up another but in the natural this time. I love the heck out of this bag and happy she is home again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254811



Nice.  I really like Kate Spade leathers.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Emerson. I can already tell that I am going to get a lot of use out of this bag. I just love the way it looks.
> View attachment 3254814



Lookin' good, NAC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today it's a closet dive.   MKors "Leigh" hobo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's a closet dive.   MKors "Leigh" hobo.




Awesome closet dive!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Luggage Selma on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3253776


Very pretty bag and charm!


----------



## Trudysmom

AnotherPurse said:


> I love the Kate Spade Allen Street. I sold one in charcoal in December and I have regretted it ever since. I finally was able to pick up another but in the natural this time. I love the heck out of this bag and happy she is home again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254811


I really like that bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Emerson. I can already tell that I am going to get a lot of use out of this bag. I just love the way it looks.
> View attachment 3254814


I like that bag a lot. Unique and so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's a closet dive.   MKors "Leigh" hobo.



That is a very nice bag. 

I will add my Willis again in the correct thread.


----------



## Bellepedia

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's a closet dive.   MKors "Leigh" hobo.




How do u have such gorgeous collection of hobos..??
Im a hobo girl too


----------



## Trudysmom

Today I wore my Coach Legacy Satchel out to lunch and errands.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag and charm!




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Today I wore my Coach Legacy Satchel out to lunch and errands.




Gorgeous! Is that Black Cherry?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I like that bag a lot. Unique and so pretty.




Me too! I'm so glad I got her. I love the shape and so way to carry. There's a long strap also, but I leave those off most of my bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous! Is that Black Cherry?


I will have to look.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Awesome closet dive!


  Thanks!



Trudysmom said:


> That is a very nice bag.
> 
> I will add my Willis again in the correct thread.


  Thanks TM.   Willis is adorable.



Bellepedia said:


> How do u have such gorgeous collection of hobos..??
> Im a hobo girl too


    Hobos are my favorite!   I can't resist a slouchy hobo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Today I wore my Coach Legacy Satchel out to lunch and errands.



Love that satchel, TM!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> I love the Kate Spade Allen Street. I sold one in charcoal in December and I have regretted it ever since. I finally was able to pick up another but in the natural this time. I love the heck out of this bag and happy she is home again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254811




That's really pretty AP! I love the straps and buckles. I'm glad you are reunited. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Emerson. I can already tell that I am going to get a lot of use out of this bag. I just love the way it looks.
> View attachment 3254814




Very nice NAC. You had me looking at Fossil bags when I was at Macy's the other day. They have some nice bags. Enjoy. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's a closet dive.   MKors "Leigh" hobo.




Great looking bag! I love the studs. 



Trudysmom said:


> That is a very nice bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I will add my Willis again in the correct thread.




Beautiful bags T! This one and the ref Coach satchel. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Today I wore my Coach Legacy Satchel out to lunch and errands.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's a closet dive.   MKors "Leigh" hobo.



Mornin' Sarah!

Leigh is beautiful!  Her leather looks so rich!  I not in my hobo phase, but I'd think about it for this bag in red!

ETA:  When I Googled images of Michael Kors Leigh your picture is the first image, but when I click it, it takes me to another website that sells MK bags!  I think they took your image.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> Leigh is beautiful!  Her leather looks so rich!  I not in my hobo phase, but I'd think about it for this bag in red!
> 
> ETA:  When I Googled images of Michael Kors Leigh your picture is the first image, but when I click it, it takes me to another website that sells MK bags!  I think they took your image.



Good grief; looks like a knockoff site or something.   :censor:   My browser gave me warnings when I clicked on that site!   I don't know why sleaze bags keep stealing my damn photos.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Good grief; looks like a knockoff site or something.   :censor:   My browser gave me warnings when I clicked on that site!   I don't know why sleaze bags keep stealing my damn photos.



Crap!  My browser didn't give me warnings!  I probably need to do a virus scan just to make sure.  Thanks for letting me know!

It doesn't make sense for them to steal pictures from a forum where people will recognize the pictures! But they know they can get good pics and they're willing to take the chance.  They really are sleazy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Crap!  My browser didn't give me warnings!  I probably need to do a virus scan just to make sure.  Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> It doesn't make sense for them to steal pictures from a forum where people will recognize the pictures! But they know they can get good pics and they're willing to take the chance.  They really are sleazy!



I think a lot of Ebay sellers just google for pics and use whatever they find.   I have had to report at least a dozen of imbeciles for using my photos on Ebay.   The crummy thing about that is, I am NOT an Ebay seller and I don't want people thinking they are dealing with ME.  Also, the seller should have enough integrity to make pics of the ACTUAL BAG THEY ARE SELLING, not some random photo.       GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

This is the first time I have seen my photos on what appears to be an actual commercial website, even if it is shady.       "We sell first quality handbag!!"


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I think a lot of Ebay sellers just google for pics and use whatever they find.   I have had to report at least a dozen of imbeciles for using my photos on Ebay.   The crummy thing about that is, I am NOT an Ebay seller and I don't want people thinking they are dealing with ME.  Also, the seller should have enough integrity to make pics of the ACTUAL BAG THEY ARE SELLING, not some random photo.       GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> This is the first time I have seen my photos on what appears to be an actual commercial website, even if it is shady.    * "We sell first quality handbag!!" *



I think if someone reports a seller using pictures of their bags, and especially if they don't state it's not the actually bag being sold, they should be suspended from selling either indefinitely or for a set period of time.  The whole point of pictures is to see what you're bidding on or buying!  

  Just not the quality handbag you see in the picture!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I think if someone reports a seller using pictures of their bags, and especially if they don't state it's not the actually bag being sold, they should be suspended from selling either indefinitely or for a set period of time.  The whole point of pictures is to see what you're bidding on or buying!
> 
> Just not the quality handbag you see in the picture!



Oh well, buyer beware is all I have to say.   If someone shops on that website they will probably get a bonus PC virus with their knock-off purse.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh well, buyer beware is all I have to say.   If someone shops on that website they will probably get a bonus PC virus with their knock-off purse.



True. And they are never going to get the beautiful bag they saw that directed them to the website in the beginning!


----------



## br_t

My all time fav has been this little favorite mm bag from Louis Vuitton. I hate the metal plate tho it gets scratched super easily.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to get some groceries.
View attachment 3258395


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some groceries.
> View attachment 3258395



Perfect choice!   Love that dufflette!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Perfect choice!   Love that dufflette!




Me too!  So easy to carry.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some groceries.
> View attachment 3258395



Pretty and easy to carry for grocery shopping!


----------



## Trudysmom

br_t said:


> View attachment 3256475
> 
> 
> My all time fav has been this little favorite mm bag from Louis Vuitton. I hate the metal plate tho it gets scratched super easily.


Very nice!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to get some groceries.
> View attachment 3258395


Very pretty bag.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Today it's a closet dive.   MKors "Leigh" hobo.



Love...Can i just share your collection with you, LOL!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Love...Can i just share your collection with you, LOL!



   Thanks!   And of course you can!   C'mon over!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Pretty and easy to carry for grocery shopping!




I agree - that's one of the things I love about these bags.  Easy care and easy to carry.



Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.


 Thanks!  I am really enjoying the bag in your avatar.  That pink/red is so pretty!


----------



## cbarber1123

My new small Ella Vera Bradley tote. It's so pretty. Ready for spring.


----------



## RuedeNesle

cbarber1123 said:


> My new small Ella Vera Bradley tote. It's so pretty. Ready for spring.



Hi C!

I love this VB tote!  What a beautiful design!


----------



## cbarber1123

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> 
> I love this VB tote!  What a beautiful design!



Thank you. I love that is different.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cbarber1123 said:


> My new small Ella Vera Bradley tote. It's so pretty. Ready for spring.


 
That is cute!  I like that it is not the typical quilted-look VB bag.


----------



## cbarber1123

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is cute!  I like that it is not the typical quilted-look VB bag.



Me too although I have some quilted bags I love but this is so pretty. I like the straps are real leather too


----------



## MiaBorsa

cbarber1123 said:


> My new small Ella Vera Bradley tote. It's so pretty. Ready for spring.



Lovely!   I love Vera Bradley, especially the accessory pieces.


----------



## duckiesforme

I have a Brahmin question. Has anyone seen the new Ruby satchel? I was wondering how it compares to the mini asher tote in size? the mini asher is too small for me. 
Brahmin is having a sale this Saturday with 25% off full priced bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> I have a Brahmin question. Has anyone seen the new Ruby satchel? I was wondering how it compares to the mini asher tote in size? the mini asher is too small for me.
> Brahmin is having a sale this Saturday with 25% off full priced bags.



Hey DFM.   I saw the Ruby in Dillard's.  It is a nice size and seems like it was slightly larger than the mini-Asher.   More satchel looking as opposed to tote.   It's a cute bag; I like the handles on the Ruby.


----------



## Trudysmom

I bought this Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy Bandouliere in the size 25 and it arrived today. I think someone in the forum had bought a Speedy and had to send it back, not sure now. 

Anyway, the packaging was amazing and I am so happy. Gorgeous boxes, etc. I now have the Gucci and LV satchels I have wanted. I can't believe it took so long, but I did so much reading about them and I am so happy to have her. She is the new one, there are several things different, but one is the shoulder straps. The regular Speedy doesn't have them. 

I love the shape of the 25, smaller than the 30 size, SO darling and ROOMY. Wide. 

Here she is.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I bought this Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy Bandouliere in the size 25 and it arrived today. I think someone in the forum had bought a Speedy and had to send it back, not sure now.
> 
> Anyway, the packaging was amazing and I am so happy. Gorgeous boxes, etc. I now have the Gucci and LV satchels I have wanted. I can't believe it took so long, but I did so much reading about them and I am so happy to have her. She is the new one, there are several things different, but one is the shoulder straps. The regular Speedy doesn't have them.
> 
> I love the shape of the 25, smaller than the 30 size, SO darling and ROOMY. Wide.
> 
> Here she is.


 
Wow!  I'm not really in to the LV bags, but this one is very pretty.  Congrats!! Looking forward to a mod shot soon.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow!  I'm not really in to the LV bags, but this one is very pretty.  Congrats!! Looking forward to a mod shot soon.


I didn't know I would love the bag so much. The quality is wonderful. SO much character.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I bought this Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy Bandouliere in the size 25 and it arrived today. *I think someone in the forum had bought a Speedy and had to send it back, not sure now.*
> 
> Anyway, the packaging was amazing and I am so happy. Gorgeous boxes, etc. I now have the Gucci and LV satchels I have wanted. I can't believe it took so long, but I did so much reading about them and I am so happy to have her. She is the new one, there are several things different, but one is the shoulder straps. The regular Speedy doesn't have them.
> 
> I love the shape of the 25, smaller than the 30 size, SO darling and ROOMY. Wide.
> 
> Here she is.



That was me.  The bag just didn't suit me somehow.   Glad you love yours, though.  Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I bought this Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy Bandouliere in the size 25 and it arrived today. I think someone in the forum had bought a Speedy and had to send it back, not sure now.
> 
> Anyway, the packaging was amazing and I am so happy. Gorgeous boxes, etc. I now have the Gucci and LV satchels I have wanted. I can't believe it took so long, but I did so much reading about them and I am so happy to have her. She is the new one, there are several things different, but one is the shoulder straps. The regular Speedy doesn't have them.
> 
> I love the shape of the 25, smaller than the 30 size, SO darling and ROOMY. Wide.
> 
> Here she is.



Very pretty TM! Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I bought this Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy Bandouliere in the size 25 and it arrived today. I think someone in the forum had bought a Speedy and had to send it back, not sure now.
> 
> Anyway, the packaging was amazing and I am so happy. Gorgeous boxes, etc. I now have the Gucci and LV satchels I have wanted. I can't believe it took so long, but I did so much reading about them and I am so happy to have her. She is the new one, there are several things different, but one is the shoulder straps. The regular Speedy doesn't have them.
> 
> I love the shape of the 25, smaller than the 30 size, SO darling and ROOMY. Wide.
> 
> Here she is.


Lovely bag TM. Congrats on getting it finally.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I bought this Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy Bandouliere in the size 25 and it arrived today. I think someone in the forum had bought a Speedy and had to send it back, not sure now.
> 
> Anyway, the packaging was amazing and I am so happy. Gorgeous boxes, etc. I now have the Gucci and LV satchels I have wanted. I can't believe it took so long, but I did so much reading about them and I am so happy to have her. She is the new one, there are several things different, but one is the shoulder straps. The regular Speedy doesn't have them.
> 
> I love the shape of the 25, smaller than the 30 size, SO darling and ROOMY. Wide.
> 
> Here she is.



Congrats TM!


----------



## MaryBel

Well, as I mentioned on the Dooney reveal thread, I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I only went to 2 stores, Coach and Dooney. I went to coach first to see what they had and could not believe my eyes when I saw one bag they had. I think it's still at the boutiques at full price. I quickly grabbed it but didn't get it because it was $600, so with the 50% it was $300 and since I did not know what I wanted to get at Dooney, I thought I better leave it on hold and went to Dooney. After walking to and from Dooney I went back to Coach. And then what do I see, an older bag, like from 2012. I knew I had to get that one but should I get both? I'm trying to be good here, hence the trouble. 2015 me would have gotten both in a heartbeat. Any way, I asked the manager if the would let me use the extra 25% coupon (even though I did not had it with me and I could not open my emails on my phone for some reason) and she said yes, and they also gave me an extra 20% on the $600 bag because it was a little dirty on one of the corners. 

So this is my happy haul from Coach:

All over studded Edie in Saddle and Legacy Patricia in cognac


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> Well, as I mentioned on the Dooney reveal thread, I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I only went to 2 stores, Coach and Dooney. I went to coach first to see what they had and could not believe my eyes when I saw one bag they had. I think it's still at the boutiques at full price. I quickly grabbed it but didn't get it because it was $600, so with the 50% it was $300 and since I did not know what I wanted to get at Dooney, I thought I better leave it on hold and went to Dooney. After walking to and from Dooney I went back to Coach. And then what do I see, an older bag, like from 2012. I knew I had to get that one but should I get both? I'm trying to be good here, hence the trouble. 2015 me would have gotten both in a heartbeat. Any way, I asked the manager if the would let me use the extra 25% coupon (even though I did not had it with me and I could not open my emails on my phone for some reason) and she said yes, and they also gave me an extra 20% on the $600 bag because it was a little dirty on one of the corners.
> 
> So this is my happy haul from Coach:
> 
> All over studded Edie in Saddle and Legacy Patricia in cognac



Awesome!!!!! Great finds


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Well, as I mentioned on the Dooney reveal thread, I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I only went to 2 stores, Coach and Dooney. I went to coach first to see what they had and could not believe my eyes when I saw one bag they had. I think it's still at the boutiques at full price. I quickly grabbed it but didn't get it because it was $600, so with the 50% it was $300 and since I did not know what I wanted to get at Dooney, I thought I better leave it on hold and went to Dooney. After walking to and from Dooney I went back to Coach. And then what do I see, an older bag, like from 2012. I knew I had to get that one but should I get both? I'm trying to be good here, hence the trouble. 2015 me would have gotten both in a heartbeat. Any way, I asked the manager if the would let me use the extra 25% coupon (even though I did not had it with me and I could not open my emails on my phone for some reason) and she said yes, and they also gave me an extra 20% on the $600 bag because it was a little dirty on one of the corners.
> 
> So this is my happy haul from Coach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All over studded Edie in Saddle and Legacy Patricia in cognac



Happy Friday MB!

The Handbag Gods LOVE you!  

I really love the studded Edie!  Patricia is pretty too, but Edie is the eye catcher!

Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Well, as I mentioned on the Dooney reveal thread, I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I only went to 2 stores, Coach and Dooney. I went to coach first to see what they had and could not believe my eyes when I saw one bag they had. I think it's still at the boutiques at full price. I quickly grabbed it but didn't get it because it was $600, so with the 50% it was $300 and since I did not know what I wanted to get at Dooney, I thought I better leave it on hold and went to Dooney. After walking to and from Dooney I went back to Coach. And then what do I see, an older bag, like from 2012. I knew I had to get that one but should I get both? I'm trying to be good here, hence the trouble. 2015 me would have gotten both in a heartbeat. Any way, I asked the manager if the would let me use the extra 25% coupon (even though I did not had it with me and I could not open my emails on my phone for some reason) and she said yes, and they also gave me an extra 20% on the $600 bag because it was a little dirty on one of the corners.
> 
> So this is my happy haul from Coach:
> 
> All over studded Edie in Saddle and Legacy Patricia in cognac


How is it that you always have the luck with special finds and sales? I am always amazed. These are beautiful!!!! Who new that the Coach Outlet would have something good. Most times I don't bother going in. I might look in the window but never see anything good anymore. Congrats on another score!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday MB!
> 
> The Handbag Gods LOVE you!
> 
> I really love the studded Edie!  Patricia is pretty too, but Edie is the eye catcher!
> 
> Congrats!



They love me but not all the time 
I agree, Edie is the eye catcher! I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> How is it that you always have the luck with special finds and sales? I am always amazed. These are beautiful!!!! Who new that the Coach Outlet would have something good. Most times I don't bother going in. I might look in the window but never see anything good anymore. Congrats on another score!



I get lucky sometimes!
Yes, they do have good stuff, well some times, other times I've left empty handed.
You need to take a quick peek when you go if you have time.

Thanks GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Well, as I mentioned on the Dooney reveal thread, I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I only went to 2 stores, Coach and Dooney. I went to coach first to see what they had and could not believe my eyes when I saw one bag they had. I think it's still at the boutiques at full price. I quickly grabbed it but didn't get it because it was $600, so with the 50% it was $300 and since I did not know what I wanted to get at Dooney, I thought I better leave it on hold and went to Dooney. After walking to and from Dooney I went back to Coach. And then what do I see, an older bag, like from 2012. I knew I had to get that one but should I get both? I'm trying to be good here, hence the trouble. 2015 me would have gotten both in a heartbeat. Any way, I asked the manager if the would let me use the extra 25% coupon (even though I did not had it with me and I could not open my emails on my phone for some reason) and she said yes, and they also gave me an extra 20% on the $600 bag because it was a little dirty on one of the corners.
> 
> So this is my happy haul from Coach:
> 
> All over studded Edie in Saddle and Legacy Patricia in cognac



WOW, score on that Edie for sure, and twins on Patricia!!    Is that Edie heavy?


----------



## MiaBorsa

I've been playing in my purse closet today, even though I should be cleaning the bathrooms.     I dug out a Rebecca Minkoff MAC and decided to make some modifications so that I would enjoy her more.  I have never been a fan of chains on a bag, so it's amazing that I bought her in the first place.

ANYWAY, I found a black leather Coach shoulder strap in my "odds n ends" drawer, and VOILA'!!   

Before:   (And yes, she is cuter with the chains but they weigh 28 pounds)






And After:


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been playing in my purse closet today, even though I should be cleaning the bathrooms.     I dug out a Rebecca Minkoff MAC and decided to make some modifications so that I would enjoy her more.  I have never been a fan of chains on a bag, so it's amazing that I bought her in the first place.
> 
> ANYWAY, I found a black leather Coach shoulder strap in my "odds n ends" drawer, and VOILA'!!
> 
> Before:   (*And yes, she is cuter with the chains but they weigh 28 pounds*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And After:



   I agree!  When I picked her up at Off 5th I thought the chains were to keep the bag anchored to the table! 

She's just as pretty with the strap!  Great idea!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> WOW, score on that Edie for sure, and twins on Patricia!!    Is that Edie heavy?



Thanks!
I don't think it is. I weighted it on my scale but I don't think the weight is right. It gave me 2lbs for Patricia and 2.5 for Edie, so it's a tiny bit more than Patricia.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been playing in my purse closet today, even though I should be cleaning the bathrooms.     I dug out a Rebecca Minkoff MAC and decided to make some modifications so that I would enjoy her more.  I have never been a fan of chains on a bag, so it's amazing that I bought her in the first place.
> 
> ANYWAY, I found a black leather Coach shoulder strap in my "odds n ends" drawer, and VOILA'!!
> 
> Before:   (And yes, she is cuter with the chains but they weigh 28 pounds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And After:



Good thinking! Looks like it came like that!
Those bags look very nice with the chain strap but I don't find the chain straps very easy to carry.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I agree!  *When I picked her up at Off 5th I thought the chains were to keep the bag anchored to the table!*
> 
> She's just as pretty with the strap!  Great idea!


    I can't get over how heavy those chains are...and all that "clinking".... gah.   



MaryBel said:


> Good thinking! Looks like it came like that!
> Those bags look very nice with the chain strap but I don't find the chain straps very easy to carry.


   I agree!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I don't think it is. I weighted it on my scale but I don't think the weight is right. It gave me 2lbs for Patricia and 2.5 for Edie, so it's a tiny bit more than Patricia.



Wow, I'm surprised.  I assumed all that metal would add a lot of weight.   I have a few regular Edies but I have never weighed them.

I love the Patricia.  I need to dig mine out now that the "Anniversary Flap" bags are the rage.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, I'm surprised.  I assumed all that metal would add a lot of weight.   I have a few regular Edies but I have never weighed them.
> 
> I love the Patricia.  I need to dig mine out now that the "Anniversary Flap" bags are the rage.



I think is not that heavy because the suede is not as thick (as Dooneys suede for example).
Could you weight your Patricia when you have a chance? I'm curious to see if it really weights 2 lbs.

You are right, they are very close in style to those new ones.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I think is not that heavy because the suede is not as thick (as Dooneys suede for example).
> Could you weight your Patricia when you have a chance? I'm curious to see if it really weights 2 lbs.
> 
> You are right, they are very close in style to those new ones.



Mine is 1 lb 14 oz, including that little Coach Fob thing that I added... so pretty close to 2 lbs.






That little sucker probably adds a couple of ounces, but I have the screw-on thing glued and I can't take it off.  

*ETA: * How weird that my new florentine drawstring weighs about the same as Patricia!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Mine is 1 lb 14 oz, including that little Coach Fob thing that I added... so pretty close to 2 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That little sucker probably adds a couple of ounces, but I have the screw-on thing glued and I can't take it off.
> 
> *ETA: * How weird that my new florentine drawstring weighs about the same as Patricia!



Ah, ok, it's pretty close to 2. My scale only gives you half pound increments so that's why it rounded up. 

Yeah, that's weird. That's why I was thinking my scale was wrong. I thought no way they could be heavier than your new Florentine. I wonder if they are using thinner leather to both save costs and appeal to the people who stay away from Florentine bags because of their weight.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Ah, ok, it's pretty close to 2. My scale only gives you half pound increments so that's why it rounded up.
> 
> Yeah, that's weird. That's why I was thinking my scale was wrong. I thought no way they could be heavier than your new Florentine. I wonder if they are using thinner leather to both save costs and appeal to the people who stay away from Florentine bags because of their weight.



I don't know why the thinner florentine, but I LOVE it.  It's very soft and beautifully finished.   I'd like to have seen the Buckley done in a lighter weight!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been playing in my purse closet today, even though I should be cleaning the bathrooms.     I dug out a Rebecca Minkoff MAC and decided to make some modifications so that I would enjoy her more.  I have never been a fan of chains on a bag, so it's amazing that I bought her in the first place.
> 
> ANYWAY, I found a black leather Coach shoulder strap in my "odds n ends" drawer, and VOILA'!!
> 
> Before:   (And yes, she is cuter with the chains but they weigh 28 pounds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And After:


Pretty bag with both chain and leather.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Well, as I mentioned on the Dooney reveal thread, I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I only went to 2 stores, Coach and Dooney. I went to coach first to see what they had and could not believe my eyes when I saw one bag they had. I think it's still at the boutiques at full price. I quickly grabbed it but didn't get it because it was $600, so with the 50% it was $300 and since I did not know what I wanted to get at Dooney, I thought I better leave it on hold and went to Dooney. After walking to and from Dooney I went back to Coach. And then what do I see, an older bag, like from 2012. I knew I had to get that one but should I get both? I'm trying to be good here, hence the trouble. 2015 me would have gotten both in a heartbeat. Any way, I asked the manager if the would let me use the extra 25% coupon (even though I did not had it with me and I could not open my emails on my phone for some reason) and she said yes, and they also gave me an extra 20% on the $600 bag because it was a little dirty on one of the corners.
> 
> So this is my happy haul from Coach:
> 
> All over studded Edie in Saddle and Legacy Patricia in cognac


Very nice bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bag with both chain and leather.



Thank you TM!   She's an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Speedy Bandouleire  out for the first time today. We went to lunch and then a pretty shop next door to the restaurant and it was so nice.


----------



## CatePNW

Michael Kors Hamilton today.  Changed into this bag to meet my son at lunch for an early birthday celebration, he turns 29 tomorrow!  He bought this bag for my Christmas gift year before last, so I told him I am using it today to honor him, he laughed....LOL!


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton today.  Changed into this bag to meet my son at lunch for an early birthday celebration, he turns 29 tomorrow!  He bought this bag for my Christmas gift year before last, so I told him I am using it today to honor him, he laughed....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3263590


Very pretty bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton today.  Changed into this bag to meet my son at lunch for an early birthday celebration, he turns 29 tomorrow!  He bought this bag for my Christmas gift year before last, so I told him I am using it today to honor him, he laughed....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3263590



Aw, that's sweet, Cate!   I love that Hamilton.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Speedy Bandouleire  out for the first time today. We went to lunch and then a pretty shop next door to the restaurant and it was so nice.



Cute little bag, TM!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bags.



Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Speedy Bandouleire  out for the first time today. We went to lunch and then a pretty shop next door to the restaurant and it was so nice.



Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton today.  Changed into this bag to meet my son at lunch for an early birthday celebration, he turns 29 tomorrow!  He bought this bag for my Christmas gift year before last, so I told him I am using it today to honor him, he laughed....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3263590



Twins!
That's so sweet of you!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute little bag, TM!


I love bags that look small but have depth.  Six inches or so. Holds so much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton today.  Changed into this bag to meet my son at lunch for an early birthday celebration, he turns 29 tomorrow!  He bought this bag for my Christmas gift year before last, so I told him I am using it today to honor him, he laughed....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3263590




Hi C!

What a wonderful Christmas gift from your son!  She's a beauty!  Happy Birthday to your son!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Well, as I mentioned on the Dooney reveal thread, I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I only went to 2 stores, Coach and Dooney. I went to coach first to see what they had and could not believe my eyes when I saw one bag they had. I think it's still at the boutiques at full price. I quickly grabbed it but didn't get it because it was $600, so with the 50% it was $300 and since I did not know what I wanted to get at Dooney, I thought I better leave it on hold and went to Dooney. After walking to and from Dooney I went back to Coach. And then what do I see, an older bag, like from 2012. I knew I had to get that one but should I get both? I'm trying to be good here, hence the trouble. 2015 me would have gotten both in a heartbeat. Any way, I asked the manager if the would let me use the extra 25% coupon (even though I did not had it with me and I could not open my emails on my phone for some reason) and she said yes, and they also gave me an extra 20% on the $600 bag because it was a little dirty on one of the corners.
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my happy haul from Coach:
> 
> 
> 
> All over studded Edie in Saddle and Legacy Patricia in cognac




Wow! Excellent score!!!


----------



## Surfercisco

Congrats on a lovely purse!  I have the speedyb 30 and adore it.  I think the strap width is really comfortable and love the hands free option. What are your plans for a purse organizer?  Anything?


----------



## Trudysmom

Surfercisco said:


> Congrats on a lovely purse!  I have the speedyb 30 and adore it.  I think the strap width is really comfortable and love the hands free option. What are your plans for a purse organizer?  Anything?


Thank you! 

My Speedy 25 doesn't really need a purse organizer but I ordered a darling large cosmetic case that opens up wide and it is tall. I have two purse organizers I really like for my other bags,  but but this cosmetic bag is tall, deep and not too wide so I am using it for the Speedy. It is so pretty.  I will have to take a photo. 

I am glad I got the Speedy Bandouliere 25. I carry it only by the handles, but I love having the shoulder straps also and the leather up the sides of the bag. It is worth the extra cost. 

Now to collect accessories! They are so gorgeous.


----------



## oldbaglover

CatePNW said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton today.  Changed into this bag to meet my son at lunch for an early birthday celebration, he turns 29 tomorrow!  He bought this bag for my Christmas gift year before last, so I told him I am using it today to honor him, he laughed....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3263590


your son has good taste!  a lovely bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Good heavens, I bought a nylon tote.       I actually like it.   YAY.


----------



## cbarber1123

MiaBorsa said:


> Good heavens, I bought a nylon tote.       I actually like it.   YAY.



I always loved this tote.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cbarber1123 said:


> I always loved this tote.



I was never much interested in them, but I really do like it.  It is practically weightless.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I was never much interested in them, but I really do like it.  It is practically weightless.


Do you need help deciding if you're going to keep it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Do you need help deciding if you're going to keep it?



Nope.  It's definitely staying.      Wanna see the emblem?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Nope.  It's definitely staying.      Wanna see the emblem?


:lolots: I've seen enough, thank you. It is a nice tote though.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Good heavens, I bought a nylon tote.       I actually like it.   YAY.


I bet it will be handy, very nice.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> :lolots: I've seen enough, thank you. It is a nice tote though.



You know you really do.  







  :devil:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I bet it will be handy, very nice.



Thanks TM.   I think it will be very comfortable to carry.


----------



## momjules

Hi ladies!  I got my auto deductible back , so guess where I went? 
Yes Brahmin outlet! After I ordered qvcs tsv, off to Brahmin we went. My hubby snapped some pics. Just a look see. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3264611
View attachment 3264613


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> You know you really do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:


Well, I do like horses, Ms. Smartie Pants, so lay it on me.

I think it's a nice logo actually.


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Hi ladies!  I got my auto deductible back , so guess where I went?
> Yes Brahmin outlet! After I ordered qvcs tsv, off to Brahmin we went. My hubby snapped some pics. Just a look see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264611
> View attachment 3264613
> View attachment 3264615
> View attachment 3264616
> View attachment 3264617
> View attachment 3264618
> View attachment 3264619
> View attachment 3264620


Oooooooo, I see many pretties that I like. Bummer. I wonder if they will have a President's Day Discount?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooooo, I see many pretties that I like. Bummer. I wonder if they will have a President's Day Discount?



The boutiques are having 25% off today.   Just sayin'.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi ladies!  I got my auto deductible back , so guess where I went?
> Yes Brahmin outlet! After I ordered qvcs tsv, off to Brahmin we went. My hubby snapped some pics. Just a look see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264611
> View attachment 3264613
> View attachment 3264615
> View attachment 3264616
> View attachment 3264617
> View attachment 3264618
> View attachment 3264619
> View attachment 3264620



   Wow.   OK, what did you buy???


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, I do like horses, Ms. Smartie Pants, so lay it on me.
> 
> I think it's a nice logo actually.


----------



## momjules

Yes they were 30 off plus spend 150!and get a extra 15 percent 
They didn't have my roses charm again 
Only white ones.
I have to be done. I fell off that no buy train I was on.


----------



## momjules




----------



## momjules

Oh sorry I'll post now.


----------



## momjules

Toasted almond  I'm happy with the pecan and almond. It stays on my shoulder so well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> View attachment 3264631
> View attachment 3264632



Ooooh, a Norah!   Gorgeous!


----------



## momjules

You knew what it was. You must be a seasoned collector. This bag sits on my shoulder like it lives there. My other Brahmin sits nice too.


----------



## momjules

I wanted a Elisa but she's more money and I'm working my way to her


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> You knew what it was. You must be a seasoned collector. This bag sits on my shoulder like it lives there. My other Brahmin sits nice too.



Oh...  I have a few.       I love Brahmin bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I wanted a Elisa but she's more money and I'm working my way to her



Elisa's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## momjules

What's a few?


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> What's a few?



Honestly I have no idea.  I have been buying them for several years, though.   I have a Norah in woven leather.


----------



## momjules

I saw some woven ones at the store but I didn't look at them


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*momJ*:  beautiful new handbag and wallet.  enjoy.  I want to go there and buy some Brahmin.  As soon as the weather gets better,  I'm planning a trip.


----------



## momjules

I don't think it's a good drive 
The airport is there and lots of industrial


----------



## Trudysmom

momjules said:


> View attachment 3264631
> View attachment 3264632


Very pretty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> View attachment 3264631
> View attachment 3264632



Hi MJ!

She's beautiful!  I love her slouch, and the studs on the tassel charm!  The wallet is a perfect companion!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Good heavens, I bought a nylon tote.       I actually like it.   YAY.




Hi Sarah!

Every time I see someone carrying this tote I think about getting one.  I see her a lot in SF around Union Square.  She's a perfect travel bag because she's lightweight, holds a lot, and  has a zip top.

Congrats!


----------



## momjules

Thank you so much! These charming Charlie's tassels are great. And only ten dollars! Love them!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> I don't think it's a good drive
> The airport is there and lots of industrial




No, it won't be a fun drive,  but hopefully I can make up for it all by filling my trunk with new Brahmin handbags.... if I get there.  NJ is closer than the outlet in MA,  by quite a few miles and hours.   I just have to plan the route and nail down all the details.   How far south of the GW bridge is it?


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Good heavens, I bought a nylon tote.       I actually like it.   YAY.



Lovely color!  The charm is adorable too!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Good heavens, I bought a nylon tote.       I actually like it.   YAY.


I like this tote and the color too, looks sort of a bronzy brown, congrats! 

I also have been looking at Longchamps recently, their 2016 leather collection has a few I really like!


----------



## ahirau

momjules said:


> Hi ladies!  I got my auto deductible back , so guess where I went?
> Yes Brahmin outlet! After I ordered qvcs tsv, off to Brahmin we went. My hubby snapped some pics. Just a look see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264611
> View attachment 3264613
> View attachment 3264615
> View attachment 3264616
> View attachment 3264617
> View attachment 3264618
> View attachment 3264619
> View attachment 3264620


Great pics, thanks for sharing! I always love to see the store pics!


----------



## ahirau

momjules said:


> View attachment 3264631
> View attachment 3264632


Gorgeous choice!  I'm a sucker for handles and long strap on the bag!


----------



## momjules

I don't know how far the outlet is from New York.
It's in Elizabeth right by Newark airport
I'll guess about 30 minutes.


----------



## momjules

Jersey gardens outlet mall


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MJ:*  according to the site I checked,  it's less than 60 miles from me.  Closer than I thought.   With traffic,  I should be able to do it in under 2 hrs.  

  I don't know that area,  but I can follow directions and it will be an adventure.  Hopefully there won't be too much traffic and confusion due to it's proximity to the airport.  I need to round up a co-pilot to make the trip more fun.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MJ:*  according to the site I checked,  it's less than 60 miles from me.  Closer than I thought.   With traffic,  I should be able to do it in under 2 hrs.
> 
> I don't know that area,  but I can follow directions and it will be an adventure.  Hopefully there won't be too much traffic and confusion due to it's proximity to the airport.  I need to round up a co-pilot to make the trip more fun.


If only I lived closer, I'd call shotgun!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow! Excellent score!!!



Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Good heavens, I bought a nylon tote.       I actually like it.   YAY.



Nice tote Sarah!
It looks so good with the fob! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Hi ladies!  I got my auto deductible back , so guess where I went?
> Yes Brahmin outlet! After I ordered qvcs tsv, off to Brahmin we went. My hubby snapped some pics. Just a look see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264611
> View attachment 3264613
> View attachment 3264615
> View attachment 3264616
> View attachment 3264617
> View attachment 3264618
> View attachment 3264619
> View attachment 3264620



OMG, heaven!
I wan to go!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> I like this tote and the color too, looks sort of a bronzy brown, congrats!
> 
> I also have been looking at Longchamps recently, their 2016 leather collection has a few I really like!



Thanks, A!  I never thought I would buy Longchamp, but never say never!  Just couldn't figure out all the excitement over nylon, haha.   But the bags have a huge following, so I had to check them out to see for myself.  

I bought the leather Le Pliage Cuir satchel a couple of weeks ago, and I'm expecting the Penelope leather tote and a Cuir wallet on Wednesday.   I really love the Cuir...it is a total puddle of a bag.


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> View attachment 3264631
> View attachment 3264632



Love your Norah! It's so pretty! Congats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MJ:*  according to the site I checked,  it's less than 60 miles from me.  Closer than I thought.   With traffic,  I should be able to do it in under 2 hrs.
> 
> I don't know that area,  but I can follow directions and it will be an adventure.  Hopefully there won't be too much traffic and confusion due to it's proximity to the airport. * I need to round up a co-pilot to make the trip more fun*.



Plus you will need help hooking up the trailer!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Nice tote Sarah!
> It looks so good with the fob! Congrats!



Thanks MB!   I surprised myself by liking it so much.


----------



## momjules

Marybel,  thank you.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MJ:*  according to the site I checked,  it's less than 60 miles from me.  Closer than I thought.   With traffic,  I should be able to do it in under 2 hrs.
> 
> I don't know that area,  but I can follow directions and it will be an adventure.  Hopefully there won't be too much traffic and confusion due to it's proximity to the airport.  I need to round up a co-pilot to make the trip more fun.



Hey GF, it's nice is not that far away! You need to start doing your research so by the time the weather is nice, you can go! If It was me, I would have been there already, but you know me, I'm kind of crazy, kind of, ok? 



YankeeDooney said:


> If only I lived closer, I'd call shotgun!



I was thinking the same thing GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Plus you will need help hooking up the trailer!!



Hey Sarah! I think we'll need your MOHO for this trip!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks MB!   I surprised myself by liking it so much.



Now I'm thinking the same as RN. I see them pretty often and I've always wondered why they are so popular. Might have to look at them closer


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Now I'm thinking the same as RN. I see them pretty often and I've always wondered why they are so popular. Might have to look at them closer



I had to stalk the Longchamp board for a couple of weeks because all the unfamiliar acronyms (and bag sizes) had me on overload.      It's really kind of fun to see what else is out there!!   Oh...and the first one I bought was a medium size and it was too small for what I wanted, so still a learning experience.   Mine is the "large, long-handled Le Pliage."  Ack.


----------



## momjules

Lavenderjunkie, I'd take a co- pilot .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah! I think we'll need your MOHO for this trip!



I need to learn how to drive that thing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Good heavens, I bought a nylon tote.       I actually like it.   YAY.




I like that!


----------



## seton

ahirau said:


> I
> I also have been looking at Longchamps recently, their 2016 leather collection has a few I really like!



We would love to have you on our forum. 





lavenderjunkie said:


> *MJ:*  according to the site I checked,  it's less than 60 miles from me.  Closer than I thought.   With traffic,  I should be able to do it in under 2 hrs.
> 
> I don't know that area,  but I can follow directions and it will be an adventure.  Hopefully there won't be too much traffic and confusion due to it's proximity to the airport.  I need to round up a co-pilot to make the trip more fun.








Actually, I've been there once. If u ever drove to newark airport, u use the same highways.





MaryBel said:


> Now I'm thinking the same as RN. I see them pretty often and I've always wondered why they are so popular. Might have to look at them closer



They have great sales. I would love to see what extreme couponing  coup you can achieve  there.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF, it's nice is not that far away! You need to start doing your research so by the time the weather is nice, you can go! If It was me, I would have been there already, but you know me, I'm kind of crazy, kind of, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing GF!


Plan on the tent sale in May GF. That is the one to see.


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Hi ladies!  I got my auto deductible back , so guess where I went?
> Yes Brahmin outlet! After I ordered qvcs tsv, off to Brahmin we went. My hubby snapped some pics. Just a look see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264611
> View attachment 3264613
> View attachment 3264615
> View attachment 3264616
> View attachment 3264617
> View attachment 3264618
> View attachment 3264619
> View attachment 3264620


I was looking at these lovely pics again, pretending to shop. I do love store pics but it is also torture. At least the Dooney outlet stores will ship a good number of their bags. Brahmin outlets will not. They need to start an Ilovebrahmin website so we can purchase these discounted bags.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Plan on the tent sale in May GF. That is the one to see.



I so want to go, but I doubt I will be able!
Btw, I dreamed about that last night, we both were in line for the tent sale but it was not a nice dream since as soon as we walked in, there were no Brahmins!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I was looking at these lovely pics again, pretending to shop. I do love store pics but it is also torture. At least the Dooney outlet stores will ship a good number of their bags. Brahmin outlets will not. They need to start an Ilovebrahmin website so we can purchase these discounted bags.



GF, I was doing the same. It's is really torture! Why do we do it? 
I agree, we need an I love brahmin site!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I so want to go, but I doubt I will be able!
> Btw, I dreamed about that last night, we both were in line for the tent sale but it was not a nice dream since as soon as we walked in, there were no Brahmins!


 No Brahmins! I know it is very far GF. I understand. It's not exactly a quick ride for me either.

Such a bummer....we need to send a petition to Brahmin so they will ship the outlet bags. We need some serious distribution.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Plus you will need help hooking up the trailer!!


 
Very true.   When I went to the Brahmin outlet in MA (my one time at a Brahmin outlet), I bought 6 handbags and 2 wallets.  I filled the trunk of the car.  That was about 4 years ago.  Now that I'm more familiar with the brand,  I will need an 18 wheeler!


----------



## MaryBel

Got these Coach hologram items a couple of days ago.
Love the color, especially on the tote.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Got these Coach hologram items a couple of days ago.
> Love the color, especially on the tote.


Very pretty bags.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bags.



Thank you GF!
I love them!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got these Coach hologram items a couple of days ago.
> Love the color, especially on the tote.



Another score!   Love the matchy set.   Congrats!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Another score!   Love the matchy set.   Congrats!!



Thanks GF!
I'm missing a wallet but I doubt I'll find one, so I'll have to find one that matches!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I'm missing a wallet but I doubt I'll find one, so I'll have to find one that matches!



I have noticed that several brands have hologram pieces this year, so if you don't find a Coach wallet you might find a match elsewhere.  Of course, you can use almost any color wallet with that bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Got these Coach hologram items a couple of days ago.
> Love the color, especially on the tote.



I love this tote! I've seen it in the Coach forum and she's a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Honestly I have no idea.  I have been buying them for several years, though.   I have a Norah in woven leather.





momjules said:


> I saw some woven ones at the store but I didn't look at them



Ok...where is this outlet...it looks just like the one in Jersey Gardens

I really like the Norah style.  I saw a Woven Leather at the Outlet and left it.  Do you recall what colors were there?


----------



## ilikesunshine

momjules said:


> Jersey gardens outlet mall



You can ignore my question...I thought it looked familiar...it is Jersey Gardens...I'm only 35-40 minutes away


----------



## momjules

Yes it's jersey gardens  in Elizabeth New Jersey 
I prefer Woodbury commons but there is no Brahmin there. 
But dooney is there.
I'm not one for driving with trucks if I can help it. Lots of trucks through there


----------



## momjules

The clearance at Brahmins was in the back. They had a lot but I'm still on the new basic line. I don't know much about Brahmin yet


----------



## momjules

My hubby snapped the pics 
I dont 
know if you can see the whole store. He just snapped when no one was looking. 
This was our second time and the guy working there said to my hubby, oh hi! I remember you. 
When we go to dooney, the ladies there say oh hi mr ---  how are you? 
Ugh!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I have noticed that several brands have hologram pieces this year, so if you don't find a Coach wallet you might find a match elsewhere.  Of course, you can use almost any color wallet with that bag!



You are right! I need to look into my wallet collection to see which ones I have. I was reorganizing them the other day and I realized I have way too many. I should not buy more.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I love this tote! I've seen it in the Coach forum and she's a beauty!  Congrats!



Thanks GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> I really like the Norah style.  I saw a Woven Leather at the Outlet and left it.  Do you recall what colors were there?



Hmmm, it has been 2 years or so, but I believe the woven was available in a tan color, black, and a dark blue.   They have since made the Norah in several different embossings.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> You are right! I need to look into my wallet collection to see which ones I have. I was reorganizing them the other day and I realized I have way too many. I should not buy more.


Funny that though I have a large collection of wallets, none of them seem to "go" when I'm looking for a specific match.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm, it has been 2 years or so, but I believe the woven was available in a tan color, black, and a dark blue.   They have since made the Norah in several different embossings.




Yes. They have them. I called and the SA sent me pictures of the Norah's. Funny, I asked if they had Teal and he said no but when he emailed me, he said the Navy is called "Teal". They are $139.30 which is cheaper when I was there after they first opened. I think I will pass and behave though.


----------



## Trudysmom

I went out to lunch and did errands with hubby today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch and did errands with hubby today.




Perfect!


----------



## ahirau

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch and did errands with hubby today.


Lovely bag TM, love the classic shape!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch and did errands with hubby today.



Looks great, TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

This week I snagged the wallet to go with my Longchamp LPC satchel.    LOOOOVE!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> This week I snagged the wallet to go with my Longchamp LPC satchel.    LOOOOVE!!!


Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks, TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MJ:*  according to the site I checked,  it's less than 60 miles from me.  Closer than I thought.   With traffic,  I should be able to do it in under 2 hrs.
> 
> I don't know that area,  but I can follow directions and it will be an adventure.  Hopefully there won't be too much traffic and confusion due to it's proximity to the airport.  I need to round up a co-pilot to make the trip more fun.


*
Attention LJ: *  Brahmin outlets are having a President's Day sale this weekend.    (20% off your entire purchase including clearance.  Feb. 11-15)  

That is all.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> This week I snagged the wallet to go with my Longchamp LPC satchel.    LOOOOVE!!!


Oh goodie! How could we live without the wallet! Yayyyyyyyy!  Great find!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh goodie! How could we live without the wallet! Yayyyyyyyy!  Great find!!!



Hah.   Just for you, YD.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Hah.   Just for you, YD.


Oh thank you so much. Now my day is complete! 

Sorry, I just thought the emoji was hysterical (not necessarily the meaning) if that makes sense.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh thank you so much. Now my day is complete!
> 
> Sorry, I just thought the emoji was hysterical (not necessarily the meaning) if that makes sense.



Oh, the emoji irony.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> *Attention LJ: *  Brahmin outlets are having a President's Day sale this weekend.    (20% off your entire purchase including clearance.  Feb. 11-15)
> 
> That is all.




It's very tempting.  I'll have to check the weather forecast.  I love an extra 20% off my entire purchase.


----------



## CatePNW

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch and did errands with hubby today.



Really cute!  Funny, today I wore a black sweater, leopard scarf and dark jeans.  Looks pretty much like your outfit....LOL!  I do not have a Louis though.


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> This week I snagged the wallet to go with my Longchamp LPC satchel.    LOOOOVE!!!



Nice set!  I bet the leather smells wonderful, at least it looks so soft and like it would smell great!


----------



## MelissaPurse

CatePNW said:


> Nice set!  I bet the leather smells wonderful, at least it looks so soft and like it would smell great!




That's exactly what I was going to ask, "does it smell good ?" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> This week I snagged the wallet to go with my Longchamp LPC satchel.    LOOOOVE!!!




Beautiful...the look great together!


----------



## MKB0925

MaryBel said:


> Got these Coach hologram items a couple of days ago.
> 
> Love the color, especially on the tote.




Beautiful...I have the coin case too and it is so pretty!


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch and did errands with hubby today.




Gorgeous bag and looks great! I really like that size.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> This week I snagged the wallet to go with my Longchamp LPC satchel.    LOOOOVE!!!




Hi Sarah!

Your wallet is perfect with your bag!  I love Longchamp wallets!  

Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Graphite Molly is joining me on the morning commute. 
View attachment 3269694

View attachment 3269696


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Graphite Molly is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3269694
> 
> View attachment 3269696



Happy Friday-Eve NAC! 

Molly is beautiful!  Another bag I "was gonna" buy but didn't!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Graphite Molly is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3269694
> 
> View attachment 3269696




NutsAboutCoach. I [emoji179] your "commute" pics[emoji844]. It is so refreshing to ride with just yourself and your bag of choice.  I am going to start putting my daughter in the backseat[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Nice set!  I bet the leather smells wonderful, at least it looks so soft and like it would smell great!





MelissaPurse said:


> That's exactly what I was going to ask, "does it smell good ?" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]





MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful...the look great together!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Your wallet is perfect with your bag!  I love Longchamp wallets!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks, everyone.   (And yes!!  They both smell wonderful.  HAHA)


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Graphite Molly is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3269694
> 
> View attachment 3269696



Cute little Molly!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I ordered this Longchamp "Penelope" and got it yesterday.  Somehow it's not a "wow" and I have it packaged to return today.   NEEEEEEEEEEEEEXT!!!!     Pretty bag, but meh.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-Eve NAC!
> 
> Molly is beautiful!  Another bag I "was gonna" buy but didn't!


 
I ended up getting Molly through a re-sale site - I came to love bags after this line was already retired by Coach.  Some of the 'older' Coach bags that I have will stay with me forever - you can't hardly find any of them anymore.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BagJunkey1000 said:


> NutsAboutCoach. I [emoji179] your "commute" pics[emoji844]. It is so refreshing to ride with just yourself and your bag of choice.  I am going to start putting my daughter in the backseat[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 
LOL, thanks!  I put the bag in the seat by itself for the picture, but then everything else I lug around also ends up in the seat as well.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute little Molly!


 
Thanks!  Molly is another one I love so I have multiples.  Along with Candace and Sophia.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered this Longchamp "Penelope" and got it yesterday.  Somehow it's not a "wow" and I have it packaged to return today.   NEEEEEEEEEEEEEXT!!!!     Pretty bag, but meh.


 
I see what you mean.  When I saw the picture my reaction was, "Meh".


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I see what you mean.  When I saw the picture my reaction was, "Meh".



Totally...especially for $900.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  Molly is another one I love so I have multiples.  Along with Candace and Sophia.



I only have two Mollys; black and cognac.   I love 'em both.  I only kept one Candace.   My other Coach love is the Madison line, especially Lindsey.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I received the Coach Prairie Satchel from a 50% off sale.     Gotta love those sales.   I really love the color of this one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Totally...especially for $900.




For that price,  a handbag should make your socks roll up and down.  If it's not WOW,  it's Next!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I received the Coach Prairie Satchel from a 50% off sale.     Gotta love those sales.   I really love the color of this one.


Ooooooo, this one is pretty. Is it a stone or taupe color? I like the hardware on that bag.


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I received the Coach Prairie Satchel from a 50% off sale.     Gotta love those sales.   I really love the color of this one.




Love!! So pretty...such a great neutral!


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Graphite Molly is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3269694
> 
> View attachment 3269696


What a gorgeous bag - love that contrast zipper in pop color!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered this Longchamp "Penelope" and got it yesterday.  Somehow it's not a "wow" and I have it packaged to return today.   NEEEEEEEEEEEEEXT!!!!     Pretty bag, but meh.


It is a really pretty bag MB, love the shape, but I see what you mean, seems lacking a wow factor somehow.  I know you will soon find a bag that floors you!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I received the Coach Prairie Satchel from a 50% off sale.     Gotta love those sales.   I really love the color of this one.


This is a great one - I looked hard at the prairie satchels over the holiday sales - I really like the handle hardware on this style, a little different than the usual, congrats on your new keeper!


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I received the Coach Prairie Satchel from a 50% off sale.     Gotta love those sales.   I really love the color of this one.



Very pretty, I love how the hardware and chain look against this color.  The Prairie satchel confuses me, because they have the other version without the chain and it lacks some of the nice details of this one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> For that price,  a handbag should make your socks roll up and down.  If it's not WOW,  it's Next!



   You said it, LJ!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooooo, this one is pretty. Is it a stone or taupe color? I like the hardware on that bag.


 Thanks.  The color is called "grey birch."   It's a taupe-ish gray color, but different depending on light.  



MKB0925 said:


> Love!! So pretty...such a great neutral!


 Thanks, girl!



ahirau said:


> This is a great one - I looked hard at the prairie satchels over the holiday sales - I really like the handle hardware on this style, a little different than the usual, congrats on your new keeper!


  Thanks, A!   These were totally off my radar until I saw carterazo's pic of hers on the Coach board.     I still don't care for the "regular" Prairie satchel but this one is really nice.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Very pretty, I love how the hardware and chain look against this color.  The Prairie satchel confuses me, because they have the other version without the chain and it lacks some of the nice details of this one.



Thanks, Cate.   I think this was a last-year's style based on the large Prairie satchel.  I love the way the sides can be fastened down to make "ears" or left up for a tote look. 






The chain is totally removable, so I took it off.   I also copied carterazo by turning the bag around and making the back side the FRONT!  I love the clean lines of the bag.  Here's how it looks "reversed."   (Thanks, carterazo!!  )






The zip pocket (which is now on the back) is the perfect size for my cellphone.


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered this Longchamp "Penelope" and got it yesterday.  Somehow it's not a "wow" and I have it packaged to return today.   NEEEEEEEEEEEEEXT!!!!     Pretty bag, but meh.



Totally agree - I was obsessed with this bag after seeing photos online.  Went to check in out in person and was completely underwhelmed!


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I received the Coach Prairie Satchel from a 50% off sale.     Gotta love those sales.   I really love the color of this one.



Gorgeous...congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> Totally agree - I was obsessed with this bag after seeing photos online.  Went to check in out in person and was completely underwhelmed!



Yeah, it looked much more appealing in the pics on Bloomie's website.


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> Gorgeous...congrats!



Thanks.  I'm ready for springtime!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered this Longchamp "Penelope" and got it yesterday.  Somehow it's not a "wow" and I have it packaged to return today.   NEEEEEEEEEEEEEXT!!!!     Pretty bag, but meh.



Sorry Penelope didn't work for you, but for that money, it really needs to WOW you!



MiaBorsa said:


> Today I received the Coach Prairie Satchel from a 50% off sale.     Gotta love those sales.   I really love the color of this one.



Now this is a pretty one! Love it! I can almost feel the softness. Gorgeous color too! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Cate.   I think this was a last-year's style based on the large Prairie satchel.  I love the way the sides can be fastened down to make "ears" or left up for a tote look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chain is totally removable, so I took it off.   I also copied carterazo by turning the bag around and making the back side the FRONT!  I love the clean lines of the bag.  Here's how it looks "reversed."   (Thanks, carterazo!!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zip pocket (which is now on the back) is the perfect size for my cellphone.



She looks like the cooper satchel...Which reminds me I need to get mine out! I love those!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sorry Penelope didn't work for you, but for that money, it really needs to WOW you!
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is a pretty one! Love it! I can almost feel the softness. Gorgeous color too! Congrats!





MaryBel said:


> She looks like the cooper satchel...Which reminds me I need to get mine out! I love those!



No kidding on the Penelope.   I got her on sale, but she was still a pretty penny.     She's winging her way back home tonight.  

I love this Prairie bag...it can totally morph from satchel to tote!   I forgot about your Coopers; get 'em out!!   Was the Cooper the precursor to the Prairie?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> No kidding on the Penelope.   I got her on sale, but she was still a pretty penny.     She's winging her way back home tonight.
> 
> I love this Prairie bag...it can totally morph from satchel to tote!   I forgot about your Coopers; get 'em out!!   Was the Cooper the precursor to the Prairie?



Probably, they look very similar. Don't you have a cooper too? I kind of remember one bag being ear trained...or was it another style?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Probably, they look very similar. Don't you have a cooper too? I kind of remember one bag being ear trained...or was it another style?



No, I never had a Cooper.  I've had to train Kristen satchels, Mollys, etc. though.     I ran across a woven Kristen the other day that I'm going to pull out and carry soon.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Cate.   I think this was a last-year's style based on the large Prairie satchel.  I love the way the sides can be fastened down to make "ears" or left up for a tote look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chain is totally removable, so I took it off.   I also copied carterazo by turning the bag around and making the back side the FRONT!  I love the clean lines of the bag.  Here's how it looks "reversed."   (Thanks, carterazo!!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zip pocket (which is now on the back) is the perfect size for my cellphone.





  I LOVE this bag!  How did I miss this one? I suppose I'll be on ebay searching for one or is it still available somewhere?  I love the chain!  I would keep it on, but like you and Carterazo I would make the back side the front.

She's BEAUTIFUL Sarah!

ETA:  Just read you received her yesterday from the 50% sale!  I thought this was a Closet Dive!  So there's hope of finding her outside of ebay!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> No, I never had a Cooper.  I've had to train Kristen satchels, Mollys, etc. though.     I ran across a woven Kristen the other day that I'm going to pull out and carry soon.



Now I remember, it was Molly the one I remembered! I'll switch into my cooper and we can compare the look. I think cooper is a plain prairie satchel.

ETA: I think your prairie satchel is the enhanced version of cooper. Very similar...Here are the pics!
Btw, I changed into my Love red since I thought it was fitting for the weekend and with the hearts wallet to match!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE this bag!  How did I miss this one? I suppose I'll be on ebay searching for one or is it still available somewhere?  I love the chain!  I would keep it on, but like you and Carterazo I would make the back side the front.
> 
> She's BEAUTIFUL Sarah!
> 
> ETA:  Just read you received her yesterday from the 50% sale!  I thought this was a Closet Dive!  So there's hope of finding her outside of ebay!



Thanks girl!  You may find one on sale somewhere; it has been on sale at Dillard's, on FOS and in the outlets.  I also saw one on 6 PM.   It is called the "Pebbled Leather Prairie Satchel with Chain."


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Now I remember, it was Molly the one I remembered! I'll switch into my cooper and we can compare the look. I think cooper is a plain prairie satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I think your prairie satchel is the enhanced version of cooper. Very similar...Here are the pics!
> 
> Btw, I changed into my Love red since I thought it was fitting for the weekend and with the hearts wallet to match!





Love that!   Looks perfect for V-D!!!

Here's a shot of the Prairie in tote mode; they are similar!






*HOLY LIFESIZE PHOTO, Batman!!! *  :eeek:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh, and for the Valentine's weekend, I'm carrying Kate Spade "Audrey" satchel.   She's running errands with me today.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> *
> Attention LJ: *  Brahmin outlets are having a President's Day sale this weekend.    (20% off your entire purchase including clearance.  Feb. 11-15)
> 
> That is all.



The SA just emailed me telling me that the 20% works on top of the 30% off clearance....ugh...he just had to put that in my head....I passed on the Teal Woven Norah cuz I thought it was still too high but now it will be like $111


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, and for the Valentine's weekend, I'm carrying Kate Spade "Audrey" satchel.   She's running errands with me today.



Great bag & color.  I think the Audrey is similar to the Brantley which I carried last week in Brown


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> The SA just emailed me telling me that the 20% works on top of the 30% off clearance....ugh...he just had to put that in my head....I passed on the Teal Woven Norah cuz I thought it was still too high but now it will be like $111



Yep; it's 20% off your entire purchase!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Great bag & color.  I think the Audrey is similar to the Brantley which I carried last week in Brown



Audrey has kind of a unique shape, which doesn't show up well in that car photo!!    She is so fabulous and soft.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Totally...especially for $900.


 
Yikes!  Yes!  It would have to be mad love for me at that price.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I only have two Mollys; black and cognac.   I love 'em both.  I only kept one Candace.   My other Coach love is the Madison line, especially Lindsey.


 
I missed out on both of those colors.  I have Tourmaline, Graphite, Black/Black Siggy, Khaki Siggy with Black Cherry trim.  I think that's it.


In Candace I have both small and large in Cognac, small black, the small red/white/blue with the appliqued C's, and the large Camel Colorblock.


I don't have any of the Lindseys, but I have a few small Sophias:  Teal Croc, Cherry, Black, Black Sequin Siggy with gunmetal hw, and Shimmer. 


The other bags I have in the Madison line are Phoebes.  I have a bit of an addiction to them. I got mine before they started selling them at the outlets. Mostly from Dillards.  I ended up re-homing a few with my sister, who also loves them.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that!   Looks perfect for V-D!!!
> 
> Here's a shot of the Prairie in tote mode; they are similar!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271232
> 
> 
> 
> *HOLY LIFESIZE PHOTO, Batman!!! *  :eeek:





MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, and for the Valentine's weekend, I'm carrying Kate Spade "Audrey" satchel.   She's running errands with me today.





MiaBorsa said:


> Audrey has kind of a unique shape, which doesn't show up well in that car photo!!    She is so fabulous and soft.



Very pretty bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my darling Gucci GG Supreme top handle satchel today. These pink and red colors are adorable and so much fun.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my darling Gucci GG Supreme top handle satchel today. These colors are adorable and so much fun.



Gorgeous TM!
Love your top too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I received the Coach Prairie Satchel from a 50% off sale.     Gotta love those sales.   I really love the color of this one.


 
I can see why - she's a beauty.  Love the color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ahirau said:


> What a gorgeous bag - love that contrast zipper in pop color!


 
Me too!  I forget how much I love a certain bag until I carry it again. It's like shopping in my closet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Cate.   I think this was a last-year's style based on the large Prairie satchel.  I love the way the sides can be fastened down to make "ears" or left up for a tote look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chain is totally removable, so I took it off.   I also copied carterazo by turning the bag around and making the back side the FRONT!  I love the clean lines of the bag.  Here's how it looks "reversed."   (Thanks, carterazo!!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zip pocket (which is now on the back) is the perfect size for my cellphone.


 
What a great idea.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Now I remember, it was Molly the one I remembered! I'll switch into my cooper and we can compare the look. I think cooper is a plain prairie satchel.
> 
> ETA: I think your prairie satchel is the enhanced version of cooper. Very similar...Here are the pics!
> Btw, I changed into my Love red since I thought it was fitting for the weekend and with the hearts wallet to match!


 
What a perfect bag for Valentines Day!  I need to remember that when I change bags for tomorrow.  I have a few red ones I can choose from.  Hmmm......  Thanks for the idea GF!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, and for the Valentine's weekend, I'm carrying Kate Spade "Audrey" satchel.   She's running errands with me today.


 
Love!  Perfect red!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Cate.   I think this was a last-year's style based on the large Prairie satchel.  I love the way the sides can be fastened down to make "ears" or left up for a tote look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chain is totally removable, so I took it off.   I also copied carterazo by turning the bag around and making the back side the FRONT!  I love the clean lines of the bag.  Here's how it looks "reversed."   (Thanks, carterazo!!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zip pocket (which is now on the back) is the perfect size for my cellphone.



Sarah, you can use that chain when you want to put fobs that don't have a clip to any of your bags, kind of like how the tags are attached to the swaggers!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my darling Gucci GG Supreme top handle satchel today. These pink and red colors are adorable and so much fun.


 Perfect with your outfit!  Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I missed out on both of those colors.  I have Tourmaline, Graphite, Black/Black Siggy, Khaki Siggy with Black Cherry trim.  I think that's it.
> 
> 
> In Candace I have both small and large in Cognac, small black, the small red/white/blue with the appliqued C's, and the large Camel Colorblock.
> 
> 
> I don't have any of the Lindseys, but I have a few small Sophias:  Teal Croc, Cherry, Black, Black Sequin Siggy with gunmetal hw, and Shimmer.
> 
> 
> The other bags I have in the Madison line are Phoebes.  I have a bit of an addiction to them. I got mine before they started selling them at the outlets. Mostly from Dillards.  I ended up re-homing a few with my sister, who also loves them.



I love Phoebes, too...and I also bought my 4 before they became outlet bags.   Besides 5 Lindseys, I have two Sophias, three Isabelles, two Juliettes, a Madison hobo, a Madison Pinnacle drawstring and a Madison Cafe Carryall.    I think that's it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my darling Gucci GG Supreme top handle satchel today. These pink and red colors are adorable and so much fun.



Cute bag!


----------



## letstalkbags

MiaBorsa said:


> Audrey has kind of a unique shape, which doesn't show up well in that car photo!!    She is so fabulous and soft.


This is a nice shape and a stunning color red! Enjoy carrying her!


----------



## letstalkbags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Graphite Molly is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3269694
> 
> View attachment 3269696


I remember this beauty! Yours still looks brand new !


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that!   Looks perfect for V-D!!!
> 
> Here's a shot of the Prairie in tote mode; they are similar!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271232
> 
> 
> 
> *HOLY LIFESIZE PHOTO, Batman!!! *  :eeek:





MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, and for the Valentine's weekend, I'm carrying Kate Spade "Audrey" satchel.   She's running errands with me today.





MiaBorsa said:


> Audrey has kind of a unique shape, which doesn't show up well in that car photo!!    She is so fabulous and soft.



Sarah, you are killing me today! ! I have always loved Audrey, especially in red!  And the red wallet, in the black and white lining...


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Now I remember, it was Molly the one I remembered! I'll switch into my cooper and we can compare the look. I think cooper is a plain prairie satchel.
> 
> ETA: I think your prairie satchel is the enhanced version of cooper. Very similar...Here are the pics!
> Btw, I changed into my Love red since I thought it was fitting for the weekend and with the hearts wallet to match!



Hi MB!

I love Cooper! Seems like a nice medium size bag.  And the wristlet is perfect with her and for this weekend!


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Cate.   I think this was a last-year's style based on the large Prairie satchel.  I love the way the sides can be fastened down to make "ears" or left up for a tote look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chain is totally removable, so I took it off.   I also copied carterazo by turning the bag around and making the back side the FRONT!  I love the clean lines of the bag.  Here's how it looks "reversed."   (Thanks, carterazo!!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zip pocket (which is now on the back) is the perfect size for my cellphone.



Congrats, you made the PurseForum Roundup Blog today!

http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-february-12/


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I love Phoebes, too...and I also bought my 4 before they became outlet bags.   Besides 5 Lindseys, I have two Sophias, three Isabelles, two Juliettes, a Madison hobo, a Madison Pinnacle drawstring and a Madison Cafe Carryall.    I think that's it.




It's a good thing we held on to those since they retired those lines. 

You reminded me that I have a Cognac Juliette as well. I had the patent diagonal petal and patent diagonal black but re-homes both of them. I dos like how the tops would crease and lay with the patent.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a perfect bag for Valentines Day!  I need to remember that when I change bags for tomorrow.  I have a few red ones I can choose from.  Hmmm......  Thanks for the idea GF!!



Thanks GF!
Yep, you need to switch into one of your red bags! I might change into a different one for tomorrow...this one is Love red but I might need something more true red!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, and for the Valentine's weekend, I'm carrying Kate Spade "Audrey" satchel.   She's running errands with me today.



This is the perfect bag for Valentine's weekend!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I love Cooper! Seems like a nice medium size bag.  And the wristlet is perfect with her and for this weekend!



Thanks GF!
It is a medium towards big size bag. it's really nice because you can fit a lot on it. The only problem is the lack of structure.

Love the zippy wallets. This one is one of my favorites!


----------



## Surfercisco

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my darling Gucci GG Supreme top handle satchel today. These pink and red colors are adorable and so much fun.



I LOVE this bag!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time for another TJMaxx find!  I just scored a Fossil Vickery shoulder bag. I love the hobo slouch and the leather is soooo soft.  And he price was awesome too, $79. This is definitely an overlooked brand. 
View attachment 3272387

View attachment 3272388


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time for another TJMaxx find!  I just scored a Fossil Vickery shoulder bag. I love the hobo slouch and the leather is soooo soft.  And he price was awesome too, $79. This is definitely an overlooked brand.
> View attachment 3272387
> 
> View attachment 3272388



Nice score GF! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time for another TJMaxx find!  I just scored a Fossil Vickery shoulder bag. I love the hobo slouch and the leather is soooo soft.  And he price was awesome too, $79. This is definitely an overlooked brand.
> View attachment 3272387
> 
> View attachment 3272388



Hi NAC!

You're really "diggin" Fossil!   I love that Vickery has an outside zipper pocket! She's beautiful!

Congrats on a great price!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time for another TJMaxx find!  I just scored a Fossil Vickery shoulder bag. I love the hobo slouch and the leather is soooo soft.  And he price was awesome too, $79. This is definitely an overlooked brand.
> View attachment 3272387
> 
> View attachment 3272388



   Another score!


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time for another TJMaxx find!  I just scored a Fossil Vickery shoulder bag. I love the hobo slouch and the leather is soooo soft.  And he price was awesome too, $79. This is definitely an overlooked brand.
> View attachment 3272387
> 
> View attachment 3272388




Love it! Gorgeous colored leather and love that outside pocket!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time for another TJMaxx find!  I just scored a Fossil Vickery shoulder bag. I love the hobo slouch and the leather is soooo soft.  And he price was awesome too, $79. This is definitely an overlooked brand.
> View attachment 3272387
> 
> View attachment 3272388



Yikes, that's a beauty!


----------



## immigratty

Gucci Sunnies Collection. If you can't tell, I LOVE Gucci sunnies.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> Gucci Sunnies Collection. If you can't tell, I LOVE Gucci sunnies.




Oh my!!!! I've never seen so many sunglasses. Nice collection girlfriend!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  you have some beautiful collections.  I hope you enjoy them all very much.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scarlet Pheebs getting the love on V Day. 
View attachment 3273391

View attachment 3273394


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Scarlet Pheebs getting the love on V Day.
> View attachment 3273391
> 
> View attachment 3273394



Perfect choice!   Happy V-D, NAC!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Perfect choice!   Happy V-D, NAC!!




Right back you Sarah!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## CatePNW

immigratty said:


> Gucci Sunnies Collection. If you can't tell, I LOVE Gucci sunnies.



Holy Crapoli!  That is an amazing collection.  Can I come shop for just ONE pair?!?  

Hey, do you by chance have a Gucci Soho Disco crossbody bag?  I managed to fall in love with that a few weeks ago.  Even though I've only seen it online, I just know it's my perfect crossbody.  It's way out of my price range though, but I sure love looking at them!


----------



## CatePNW

I've been carrying these bags for Valentine's week.  Coach Morgan Pink Ruby, Dooney Hearts Wristlet, and Michael Kors Hamilton Traveler.


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> Gucci Sunnies Collection. If you can't tell, I LOVE Gucci sunnies.



Amazing collection!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> I've been carrying these bags for Valentine's week.  Coach Morgan Pink Ruby, Dooney Hearts Wristlet, and Michael Kors Hamilton Traveler.
> 
> View attachment 3273749
> View attachment 3273750
> View attachment 3273751



Gorgeous bags, Cate!


----------



## immigratty

CatePNW said:


> Holy Crapoli!  That is an amazing collection.  Can I come shop for just ONE pair?!?
> 
> Hey, do you by chance have a Gucci Soho Disco crossbody bag?  I managed to fall in love with that a few weeks ago.  Even though I've only seen it online, I just know it's my perfect crossbody.  It's way out of my price range though, but I sure love looking at them!



thanx so much. I loooooooooove sunnies. c'mon over 

I do not have a Soho crossbody [or any Sohos...I need to change that lol] 



MiaBorsa said:


> Amazing collection!



thx so much



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my!!!! I've never seen so many sunglasses. Nice collection girlfriend!



thanx so much. I'm almost as obssessed with sunnies as I am handbags....almost. hahaha


----------



## CatePNW

immigratty said:


> thanx so much. I loooooooooove sunnies. c'mon over
> 
> I do not have a Soho crossbody [or any Sohos...I need to change that lol




Well be sure to post here when you get one....LOL!


----------



## immigratty

CatePNW said:


> Well be sure to post here when you get one....LOL!



will do!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> Gucci Sunnies Collection. If you can't tell, I LOVE Gucci sunnies.



Hi I!

  What a great collection!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Scarlet Pheebs getting the love on V Day.
> View attachment 3273391
> 
> View attachment 3273394



Hi NAC!

Beautiful! I hope you and Pheebs had a great Valentine's Day!


----------



## immigratty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I!
> 
> What a great collection!



thanx so much RN


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> I've been carrying these bags for Valentine's week.  Coach Morgan Pink Ruby, Dooney Hearts Wristlet, and Michael Kors Hamilton Traveler.
> 
> View attachment 3273749
> View attachment 3273750
> View attachment 3273751



Hi Cate!

Dooney, and Michael, and Coach! Oh my!   I love your Valentine's week bags and wristlet!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's morning commute is brought to you by Ocelot Kimberely. 

View attachment 3274431

View attachment 3274432


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's morning commute is brought to you by Ocelot Kimberely.
> 
> View attachment 3274431
> 
> View attachment 3274432



very nice


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's morning commute is brought to you by Ocelot Kimberely.
> 
> View attachment 3274431
> 
> View attachment 3274432




*NAC:*  sharp looking handbag.  I love animal prints.  What was your outfit like?  I usually wear my animal prints with black and white, black and brown,  black and red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's morning commute is brought to you by Ocelot Kimberely.
> 
> View attachment 3274431
> 
> View attachment 3274432



Mornin' NAC!

A beautiful way to start the week!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> Gucci Sunnies Collection. If you can't tell, I LOVE Gucci sunnies.



OMG, Awesome collection IM!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Scarlet Pheebs getting the love on V Day.
> View attachment 3273391
> 
> View attachment 3273394



Perfect choice GF!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> I've been carrying these bags for Valentine's week.  Coach Morgan Pink Ruby, Dooney Hearts Wristlet, and Michael Kors Hamilton Traveler.
> 
> View attachment 3273749
> View attachment 3273750
> View attachment 3273751



Lovely bags Cate!
Twins on the Hamilton. Btw, love your coach with the pony scarf on the handles, it looks very good! Normally I don't like the look of the handles like that but in yours I like it.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's morning commute is brought to you by Ocelot Kimberely.
> 
> View attachment 3274431
> 
> View attachment 3274432



Love it!


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> OMG, Awesome collection IM!



thx so much MB


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's morning commute is brought to you by Ocelot Kimberely.
> 
> View attachment 3274431
> 
> View attachment 3274432



Love Kimberly!   I totally missed out on the ocelot bags.


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, Cate!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Cate!
> 
> Dooney, and Michael, and Coach! Oh my!   I love your Valentine's week bags and wristlet!



Thanks, hope everyone had a great weekend!



MaryBel said:


> Lovely bags Cate!
> Twins on the Hamilton. Btw, love your coach with the pony scarf on the  handles, it looks very good! Normally I don't like the look of the  handles like that but in yours I like it.



That was the first time I tried it, wasn't sure how it would turn out.  I only have that one scarf so I only decorated the front handle and it didn't bother me that way.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's morning commute is brought to you by Ocelot Kimberely.
> 
> View attachment 3274431
> 
> View attachment 3274432


Very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> I've been carrying these bags for Valentine's week.  Coach Morgan Pink Ruby, Dooney Hearts Wristlet, and Michael Kors Hamilton Traveler.
> 
> View attachment 3273749
> View attachment 3273750
> View attachment 3273751




Gorgeous, all of them!  Twins on the Hamilton Traveler. Reminds me I need to carry mine again.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> Gucci Sunnies Collection. If you can't tell, I LOVE Gucci sunnies.




Wow!! [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I hope you and Pheebs had a great Valentine's Day!




Thanks RN!  I sure did. I hope yours was great as well!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> very nice



Thanks! 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  sharp looking handbag.  I love animal prints.  What was your outfit like?  I usually wear my animal prints with black and white, black and brown,  black and red.



Thanks! I wore a black cardigan sweater, white tank and chocolate brown slacks. All solid colors, so the ocelot print really pops. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful way to start the week!



I agree!  I love this bag. 



MaryBel said:


> Perfect choice GF!



Thanks GF! I do love my Pheebs. 



MaryBel said:


> Love it!



Thanks GF! This is another bag I fall in love with all over again every time I carry it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Kimberly!   I totally missed out on the ocelot bags.



I almost missed out in this one. This was a Dillards extra % off clearance and luckily it was still there when I went in. This and my Zebra Phoebe are my only animal print bags. 



Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks!!


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow!! [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]



thx


----------



## RuedeNesle

Inspired by *PcanTannedBty* carrrying her black Flo satchel, I pulled out my black Coach....[can't remember the name] satchel to use as my bus bag today.  I bought her several years ago at Von Maur. I loved the end caps on the handles. I didn't want black, but it was more than $100 off and it was the only one left.  I forgot how heavy she gets, especially with 2 water bottles inside.  Well...at least she got out for a day!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by *PcanTannedBty* carrrying her black Flo satchel, I pulled out my black Coach....[can't remember the name] satchel to use as my bus bag today.  I bought her several years ago at Von Maur. I loved the end caps on the handles. I didn't want black, but it was more than $100 off and it was the only one left.  I forgot how heavy she gets, especially with 2 water bottles inside.  Well...at least she got out for a day!




Oh my... She's beautiful! [emoji7] Love her shape, do unique. I hope you enjoyed carrying her as much as I enjoyed carrying Miss Flo


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... She's beautiful! [emoji7] Love her shape, do unique. I hope you enjoyed carrying her as much as I enjoyed carrying Miss Flo



Hi PTB!

Thanks! I'm sure you enjoyed carrying Miss Flo more than I enjoyed carrying, what's her name.   But despite her weight, I'm thinking of giving her another day.  So maybe I did enjoy her as much as you enjoyed Miss Flo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> Thanks! I'm sure you enjoyed carrying Miss Flo *more than I enjoyed carrying, what's her name.*   But despite her weight, I'm thinking of giving her another day.  So maybe I did enjoy her as much as you enjoyed Miss Flo!



   Girl, you are a mess!    And whazzername is gorgeous.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you are a mess!    And whazzername is gorgeous.





Thanks Sarah!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK large Riley in Peanut on the morning commute 
View attachment 3276375

View attachment 3276376


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by *PcanTannedBty* carrrying her black Flo satchel, I pulled out my black Coach....[can't remember the name] satchel to use as my bus bag today.  I bought her several years ago at Von Maur. I loved the end caps on the handles. I didn't want black, but it was more than $100 off and it was the only one left.  I forgot how heavy she gets, especially with 2 water bottles inside.  Well...at least she got out for a day!




Gorgeous! You got an oldie but goodie there! I'm wondering if that could be a Lily. Off to google it.

Nope. Not a Lilly.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love Ms. Riley.  It's one of my fav MK bags.  Yours looks so pretty in the morning light.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous! You got an oldie but goodie there! I'm wondering if that could be a Lily. Off to google it.
> 
> Nope. Not a Lilly.



Mornin' NAC!

Thanks!  She is an oldie but goodie. And she's one of only 3 black bags that made the cut and moved to CA with me. (Which actually means all the black bag I owned made the cut!) 

You had me curious, and I really should know her name anyway.   I did some searching on ebay and her name is Kristin!  She's the Kristin satchel.  (If you search "Coach Kristin" you'll see a few among the hobos.)  Below is a link to one for reference:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Krist...037934?hash=item25a893a3ae:g:qHgAAOSwv0tVfx7S


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK large Riley in Peanut on the morning commute
> View attachment 3276375
> 
> View attachment 3276376




Happy Hump Day! 

Riley is beautiful!

I've always wanted Riley!  In fact, in a moment of weakness (on the rebound from not finding anything at the outlet Sunday), I bid on a Peanut Riley on ebay and won the auction.  The price was very low, but I don't think I'm going to be happy with the condition of the bag. I didn't fully examine the pics until I placed my bid and as luck would have it, I won.  I'll see what it looks like IRL.  It may be my temporary "bus bag" if nothing else.  I'll carry it long enough to justify the cost. According to my "cappuccino theory"  (the cost of the bag divided by the cost of a cappuccino), that should only be 14 days!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by *PcanTannedBty* carrrying her black Flo satchel, I pulled out my black Coach....[can't remember the name] satchel to use as my bus bag today.  I bought her several years ago at Von Maur. I loved the end caps on the handles. I didn't want black, but it was more than $100 off and it was the only one left.  I forgot how heavy she gets, especially with 2 water bottles inside.  Well...at least she got out for a day!



Love your coach satchel! I think it's called Kristin Pleated Satchel.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK large Riley in Peanut on the morning commute
> View attachment 3276375
> 
> View attachment 3276376



Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> Riley is beautiful!
> 
> I've always wanted Riley!  In fact, in a moment of weakness (on the rebound from not finding anything at the outlet Sunday), I bid on a Peanut Riley on ebay and won the auction.  The price was very low, but I don't think I'm going to be happy with the condition of the bag. I didn't fully examine the pics until I placed my bid and as luck would have it, I won.  I'll see what it looks like IRL.  It may be my temporary "bus bag" if nothing else.  I'll carry it long enough to justify the cost. According to my "cappuccino theory"  (the cost of the bag divided by the cost of a cappuccino), that should only be 14 days!



Can't wait to see the pics! I hope it is in good condition!

I love the cappuccino theory!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Love your coach satchel! I think it's called Kristin Pleated Satchel.



Thanks!  I found her name on ebay this morning.  I'm carrying her again today for the bus bag.  I always carry my red zip zip in the morning when I drive the grandkids to school and run errands, then I switch to my bus bag in the afternoon, when I'm on buses to pick up the grandkids. 



MaryBel said:


> Can't wait to see the pics! I hope it is in good condition!
> 
> I love the cappuccino theory!



I can't wait either to see it IRL.  It shipped today, with an EDD of Monday.  My daughter has Friday off so she's driving me in the city Friday morning, and I'll be there until Monday night.  I had it delivered here since it's shipping U.S.P.S but if I had been thinking clearly (I wouldn't have bid on it! ), I would have had it shipped to my sister's apartment.

I love the cappuccino theory because once I carry a bag as long as needed per the math, I don't feel guilty if it stays in my closet after that.  And if I carry it longer I always feel like I got more than my money's worth.


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey DFM.   I saw the Ruby in Dillard's.  It is a nice size and seems like it was slightly larger than the mini-Asher.   More satchel looking as opposed to tote.   It's a cute bag; I like the handles on the Ruby.



did you see the Brahmin Ruby in the Halo Amado? it's white with silver, brown and black. if so, what was your impression of it?


----------



## CatePNW

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> Riley is beautiful!
> 
> I've always wanted Riley!  In fact, in a moment of weakness (on the rebound from not finding anything at the outlet Sunday), I bid on a Peanut Riley on ebay and won the auction.  The price was very low, but I don't think I'm going to be happy with the condition of the bag. I didn't fully examine the pics until I placed my bid and as luck would have it, I won.  I'll see what it looks like IRL.  It may be my temporary "bus bag" if nothing else.  I'll carry it long enough to justify the cost. According to my "cappuccino theory"  (the cost of the bag divided by the cost of a cappuccino), that should only be 14 days!



Hah, love your "cappuccino theory"!!!  I  do that too, but never thought about it for bags!  I will gripe about spending $3.99 for a pint of Ben & Jerry's ice cream and then I remind myself that I will pay $5 for an espresso that I can finish in 15 minutes.  Then the ice cream goes in my cart....LOL!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  love Ms. Riley.  It's one of my fav MK bags.  Yours looks so pretty in the morning light.


Thanks LJ!  I love how roomy this bag is - so easy to carry.



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' NAC!
> 
> Thanks!  She is an oldie but goodie. And she's one of only 3 black bags that made the cut and moved to CA with me. (Which actually means all the black bag I owned made the cut!)
> 
> You had me curious, and I really should know her name anyway.   I did some searching on ebay and her name is Kristin!  She's the Kristin satchel.  (If you search "Coach Kristin" you'll see a few among the hobos.)  Below is a link to one for reference:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Krist...037934?hash=item25a893a3ae:g:qHgAAOSwv0tVfx7S


 
Ahhh, Kristin!  The name was on the tip of my tongue - thanks! 




RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> Riley is beautiful!
> 
> I've always wanted Riley!  In fact, in a moment of weakness (on the rebound from not finding anything at the outlet Sunday), I bid on a Peanut Riley on ebay and won the auction.  The price was very low, but I don't think I'm going to be happy with the condition of the bag. I didn't fully examine the pics until I placed my bid and as luck would have it, I won.  I'll see what it looks like IRL.  It may be my temporary "bus bag" if nothing else.  I'll carry it long enough to justify the cost. According to my "cappuccino theory"  (the cost of the bag divided by the cost of a cappuccino), that should only be 14 days!




Fingers crossed the condition is better than the pictures indicate. 



MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK large Riley in Peanut on the morning commute
> View attachment 3276375
> 
> View attachment 3276376


Love that bag!   I need to drag mine out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> Riley is beautiful!
> 
> I've always wanted Riley!  In fact, in a moment of weakness (on the rebound from not finding anything at the outlet Sunday), I bid on a Peanut Riley on ebay and won the auction.  The price was very low, but I don't think I'm going to be happy with the condition of the bag. I didn't fully examine the pics until I placed my bid and as luck would have it, I won.  I'll see what it looks like IRL.  It may be my temporary "bus bag" if nothing else.  I'll carry it long enough to justify the cost. According to my "cappuccino theory"  (the cost of the bag divided by the cost of a cappuccino), that should only be 14 days!



I hope your Riley is a winner!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!  I found her name on ebay this morning.  I'm carrying her again today for the bus bag.  I always carry my red zip zip in the morning when I drive the grandkids to school and run errands, then I switch to my bus bag in the afternoon, when I'm on buses to pick up the grandkids.
> 
> I can't wait either to see it IRL.  It shipped today, with an EDD of Monday.  My daughter has Friday off so she's driving me in the city Friday morning, and I'll be there until Monday night.  I had it delivered here since it's shipping U.S.P.S *but if I had been thinking clearly (I wouldn't have bid on it! *), I would have had it shipped to my sister's apartment.
> 
> I love the cappuccino theory because once I carry a bag as long as needed per the math, I don't feel guilty if it stays in my closet after that.  And if I carry it longer I always feel like I got more than my money's worth.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Hah, love your "cappuccino theory"!!!  I  do that too, but never thought about it for bags!  I will gripe about spending $3.99 for a pint of Ben & Jerry's ice cream and then I remind myself that I will pay $5 for an espresso that I can finish in 15 minutes.  Then the ice cream goes in my cart....LOL!



Me too, Cate!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK.   Y'all know I am craaaaaaaaaaaaazy.       "I never wanted an LV, blah, blah."   "Not worth the money, yadda, yadda."   "Don't understand the hype, yak yak..."   

Then suddenly a few weeks ago I DID want an LV, but had a poor buying experience and ended up returning the Speedy I bought online. 

Fast-forward to this week () and I decided to try one more time.   Instead of the regular Speedy, I was inspired by Trudysmom's Speedy Bandoliere and decided to try that style instead.   So... today I got her!  

Here's my Speedy "B" 30 in monogram.   And this time, she's a winner.      (And yes, I put the padlock in the wrong place :weird:, but TLO already slapped me and I fixed it.  )  








I also ordered the mono key cles and an Emilie wallet, which will be here on Friday.   Y'all know I had to have that wallet.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK.   Y'all know I am craaaaaaaaaaaaazy.       "I never wanted an LV, blah, blah."   "Not worth the money, yadda, yadda."   "Don't understand the hype, yak yak..."
> 
> Then suddenly a few weeks ago I DID want an LV, but had a poor buying experience and ended up returning the Speedy I bought online.
> 
> Fast-forward to this week () and I decided to try one more time.   Instead of the regular Speedy, I was inspired by Trudysmom's Speedy Bandoliere and decided to try that style instead.   So... today I got her!
> 
> Here's my Speedy "B" 30 in monogram.   And this time, she's a winner.      (And yes, I put the padlock in the wrong place :weird:, but TLO already slapped me and I fixed it.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered the mono key cles and an Emilie wallet, which will be here on Friday.   Y'all know I had to have that wallet.



GF, we are crazy and allowed to change our minds!
She's is gorgeous! Can't wait to see the whole set once you have it! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> GF, we are crazy and allowed to change our minds!
> She's is gorgeous! Can't wait to see the whole set once you have it! Congrats!



Thanks, MB.   And yeah.  I have had to eat my words many times during my handbag obsession.      I decided I wanted to have just one iconic LV in my closet, and then my wallet fetish kicked in.


----------



## MiaBorsa

And WHY does this stupid forum software automatically create a hot link with some words in a post???   In my previous post I typed "Emilie wallet" and some random ebay link automatically appeared.   WTF.       (Of course, I went back to look again and now the link is GONE.   WHAZZUP with that?)


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> OK.   Y'all know I am craaaaaaaaaaaaazy.       "I never wanted an LV, blah, blah."   "Not worth the money, yadda, yadda."   "Don't understand the hype, yak yak..."
> 
> Then suddenly a few weeks ago I DID want an LV, but had a poor buying experience and ended up returning the Speedy I bought online.
> 
> Fast-forward to this week () and I decided to try one more time.   Instead of the regular Speedy, I was inspired by Trudysmom's Speedy Bandoliere and decided to try that style instead.   So... today I got her!
> 
> Here's my Speedy "B" 30 in monogram.   And this time, she's a winner.      (And yes, I put the padlock in the wrong place :weird:, but TLO already slapped me and I fixed it.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered the mono key cles and an Emilie wallet, which will be here on Friday.   Y'all know I had to have that wallet.



Very nice Sarah!  You have stepped up the game!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  I'm glad you love your new LV handbag.   Enjoy carrying it.... a lot.... use RN's justification arithmetic.  The cost can be justified if you use and enjoy the handbag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Very nice Sarah!  You have stepped up the game!



Thanks, Rosie.   I can't afford to run with the big dogs, so this will probably be my only LV.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I'm glad you love your new LV handbag.   Enjoy carrying it.... a lot.... use RN's justification arithmetic.  The cost can be justified if you use and enjoy the handbag.



Thanks, LJ!   I will probably carry it as much as the others.  HAHA


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that bag!   I need to drag mine out.


 
You should!  What color do you have?  ( I have pale blue, peanut and chili).  Multiples again.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OK.   Y'all know I am craaaaaaaaaaaaazy.       "I never wanted an LV, blah, blah."   "Not worth the money, yadda, yadda."   "Don't understand the hype, yak yak..."
> 
> Then suddenly a few weeks ago I DID want an LV, but had a poor buying experience and ended up returning the Speedy I bought online.
> 
> Fast-forward to this week () and I decided to try one more time.   Instead of the regular Speedy, I was inspired by Trudysmom's Speedy Bandoliere and decided to try that style instead.   So... today I got her!
> 
> Here's my Speedy "B" 30 in monogram.   And this time, she's a winner.      (And yes, I put the padlock in the wrong place :weird:, but TLO already slapped me and I fixed it.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered the mono key cles and an Emilie wallet, which will be here on Friday.   Y'all know I had to have that wallet.


 Good for you!  So glad your experience was better this time.  She's a beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You should!  What color do you have?  ( I have pale blue, peanut and chili).  Multiples again.....


   I only have the peanut color.  



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Good for you!  So glad your experience was better this time.  She's a beauty!


  Thanks!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> OK.   Y'all know I am craaaaaaaaaaaaazy.       "I never wanted an LV, blah, blah."   "Not worth the money, yadda, yadda."   "Don't understand the hype, yak yak..."
> 
> Then suddenly a few weeks ago I DID want an LV, but had a poor buying experience and ended up returning the Speedy I bought online.
> 
> Fast-forward to this week () and I decided to try one more time.   Instead of the regular Speedy, I was inspired by Trudysmom's Speedy Bandoliere and decided to try that style instead.   So... today I got her!
> 
> Here's my Speedy "B" 30 in monogram.   And this time, she's a winner.      (And yes, I put the padlock in the wrong place :weird:, but TLO already slapped me and I fixed it.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered the mono key cles and an Emilie wallet, which will be here on Friday.   Y'all know I had to have that wallet.


Your Speedy Bandouliere is gorgeous! I like the way you included all of your  keys, bag, lovely box, and the  dust bag in the photo. I love the dust bag.  I need to do that next time. 

I am going to get the other two now. The Damier Ebene and the Damier Azure Bandouliere. I want some accessories. I have a list! 

I am so glad you have the Bandoliere now. It is  a wonderful bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Hah, love your "cappuccino theory"!!!  I  do that too, but never thought about it for bags!  I will gripe about spending $3.99 for a pint of Ben & Jerry's ice cream and then I remind myself that I will pay $5 for an espresso that I can finish in 15 minutes.  Then the ice cream goes in my cart....LOL!



Hi Cate!

  I get like that when I'm at Boudin.  I'll balk at spending $6 or $7 on soup in a bread bowl and chances are I had a $5.35 cappuccino for breakfast and didn't blink an eye!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fingers crossed the condition is better than the pictures indicate.



Thanks NAC!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope your Riley is a winner!!



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Your Speedy Bandouliere is gorgeous! I like the way you included all of your  keys, bag, lovely box, and the  dust bag in the photo. I love the dust bag.  I need to do that next time.
> 
> I am going to get the other two now. The Damier Ebene and the Damier Azure Bandouliere. I want some accessories. I have a list!
> 
> I am so glad you have the Bandoliere now. It is  a wonderful bag!



Thanks, TM.   Your pics helped push me over the edge.   I didn't think I wanted the mono because of all the vachetta, but I'm happy I went with it.   My first Speedy was the Damier Ebene and it just didn't wow me like this one does.   If I buy another LV it will be a hobo style, but that will have to wait.  

I have been staring at accessories all week.  I ordered the Emilie wallet and a key cles, but I'm still thinking about the pochette or the cosmetic pouch.   Which accessories are you thinking about?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OK.   Y'all know I am craaaaaaaaaaaaazy.     "I never wanted an LV, blah, blah."   "Not worth the money, yadda, yadda."   "Don't understand the hype, yak yak..."
> 
> Then suddenly a few weeks ago I DID want an LV, but had a poor buying experience and ended up returning the Speedy I bought online.
> 
> Fast-forward to this week () and I decided to try one more time.   Instead of the regular Speedy, I was inspired by Trudysmom's Speedy Bandoliere and decided to try that style instead.   So... today I got her!
> 
> Here's my Speedy "B" 30 in monogram.   And this time, she's a winner.      (And yes, I put the padlock in the wrong place :weird:, but TLO already slapped me and I fixed it.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered the mono key cles and an Emilie wallet, which will be here on Friday.   Y'all know I had to have that wallet.



Wait! I organized a group of protesters to march in front of Louis Vuitton, Union Square, to protest your poor buying experience.  We're out here now!  I'll tell everyone to get back on the bus. Where'd they go? Nevermind. They're in LV buying bags and wallets! 

It's a woman's prerogative to change her mind! Congrats on getting the Speedy B!  I know you're going to be happy with her. (And that's final! )  I can't wait to see your key cles and Emilie wallet!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Wait! I organized a group of protesters to march in front of Louis Vuitton, Union Square, to protest your poor buying experience.  We're out here now!  I'll tell everyone to get back on the bus. Where'd they go? Nevermind. They're in LV buying bags and wallets!
> 
> It's a woman's prerogative to change her mind! Congrats on getting the Speedy B!  I know you're going to be happy with her. (And that's final! )  I can't wait to see your key cles and Emilie wallet!


   Get on the bus!!!    

Thanks, girlie!   I'm happy with this one and I can't wait to see the accessories.  I can't have a lot of LV stuff rolling in or my hub will loose his pleasant demeanor.     I don't want the side-eye!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Get on the bus!!!
> 
> Thanks, girlie!   I'm happy with this one and I can't wait to see the accessories.*  I can't have a lot of LV stuff rolling in or my hub will loose his pleasant demeanor.  *   I don't want the side-eye!!



  You really have to pace yourself with LV!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> *Wait! I organized a group of protesters to march in front of Louis Vuitton, Union Square, to protest your poor buying experience.  We're out here now!  I'll tell everyone to get back on the bus. Where'd they go? Nevermind. They're in LV buying bags and wallets!*
> 
> It's a woman's prerogative to change her mind! Congrats on getting the Speedy B!  I know you're going to be happy with her. (And that's final! )  I can't wait to see your key cles and Emilie wallet!




You are crazy GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Get on the bus!!!
> 
> Thanks, girlie!   I'm happy with this one and* I can't wait to see the accessories.*  I can't have a lot of LV stuff rolling in or my hub will loose his pleasant demeanor.     I don't want the side-eye!!



Sarah has joined the dark side...I mean the LV side


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> You are crazy GF!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TM.   Your pics helped push me over the edge.   I didn't think I wanted the mono because of all the vachetta, but I'm happy I went with it.   My first Speedy was the Damier Ebene and it just didn't wow me like this one does.   If I buy another LV it will be a hobo style, but that will have to wait.
> 
> I have been staring at accessories all week.  I ordered the Emilie wallet and a key cles, but I'm still thinking about the pochette or the cosmetic pouch.   Which accessories are you thinking about?


I love my Mono, the others are great also. I just want Speedy Bandouliere bags since I only use satchels. I love  seeing photos of all three prints together. SO pretty. I want the collection. They are so pretty with the added leather.

I want the small cosmetic pouch and the mini pouchette. Both in Mono. I like other accessories also, but these are first on my list.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> OK.   Y'all know I am craaaaaaaaaaaaazy.       "I never wanted an LV, blah, blah."   "Not worth the money, yadda, yadda."   "Don't understand the hype, yak yak..."
> 
> 
> 
> Then suddenly a few weeks ago I DID want an LV, but had a poor buying experience and ended up returning the Speedy I bought online.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast-forward to this week () and I decided to try one more time.   Instead of the regular Speedy, I was inspired by Trudysmom's Speedy Bandoliere and decided to try that style instead.   So... today I got her!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Speedy "B" 30 in monogram.   And this time, she's a winner.      (And yes, I put the padlock in the wrong place :weird:, but TLO already slapped me and I fixed it.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered the mono key cles and an Emilie wallet, which will be here on Friday.   Y'all know I had to have that wallet.




Beautiful! I ordered the Delightful about a week ago (actually two of them, but that's a different story) & sent one back Saturday, the other went out last night. After finding my D&B giant sac's I feel that I wouldn't get much use out of the Delightful and a Speedy would actually fit into my collection. Like you, I never thought I would want a LV but I want to find one piece from them that I can add to my collection (leaning towards a Speedy B)! Enjoy your Speedy B!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sarah has joined the dark side...I mean the LV side


The lesson here is, "never say never."


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I love my Mono, the others are great also. I just want Speedy Bandouliere bags since I only use satchels. I love  seeing photos of all three prints together. SO pretty. I want the collection. They are so pretty with the added leather.
> 
> I want the small cosmetic pouch and the mini pouchette. Both in Mono. I like other accessories also, but these are first on my list.



The extra hardware and strap of the bandoliere definitely add a little pizzazz to the bag.     I love the look of the cosmetic and the pochette.


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> Beautiful! I ordered the Delightful about a week ago (actually two of them, but that's a different story) & sent one back Saturday, the other went out last night. After finding my D&B giant sac's I feel that I wouldn't get much use out of the Delightful and a Speedy would actually fit into my collection. Like you, I never thought I would want a LV but I want to find one piece from them that I can add to my collection (leaning towards a Speedy B)! Enjoy your Speedy B!



Thanks, girl.   My second choice was the Delightful; I love the new style with the fob thing.  Which size(s) did you buy?   I think the MM would probably work best for me.   Maybe someday.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.   My second choice was the Delightful; I love the new style with the fob thing.  Which size(s) did you buy?   I think the MM would probably work best for me.   Maybe someday.




I bought the MM, which was the best size for my frame. After loading her up, I started to notice some wrinkles in the leather handle and the trim. After paying $$$$ I would prefer the leather to remain un-wrinkled for a while (I.e., longer than 5 minutes). [emoji23]

Someday I hope to revisit the thought of purchasing an LV and will probably go with the Speedy B until they can get the leather situation together on the Delightful. Other than that issue it was a gorgeous design.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OK.   Y'all know I am craaaaaaaaaaaaazy.       "I never wanted an LV, blah, blah."   "Not worth the money, yadda, yadda."   "Don't understand the hype, yak yak..."
> 
> Then suddenly a few weeks ago I DID want an LV, but had a poor buying experience and ended up returning the Speedy I bought online.
> 
> Fast-forward to this week () and I decided to try one more time.   Instead of the regular Speedy, I was inspired by Trudysmom's Speedy Bandoliere and decided to try that style instead.   So... today I got her!
> 
> Here's my Speedy "B" 30 in monogram.   And this time, she's a winner.      (And yes, I put the padlock in the wrong place :weird:, but TLO already slapped me and I fixed it.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered the mono key cles and an Emilie wallet, which will be here on Friday.   Y'all know I had to have that wallet.


Oh my gosh....gorgeous! Glad you found one you like!! She is swoon worthy!
I was in the LV store in Saks this weekend and saw the Turenne-- love the pm. 
I can't wait to see the other goodies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> I bought the MM, which was the best size for my frame. After loading her up, I started to notice some wrinkles in the leather handle and the trim. After paying $$$$ I would prefer the leather to remain un-wrinkled for a while (I.e., longer than 5 minutes). [emoji23]
> 
> Someday I hope to revisit the thought of purchasing an LV and will probably go with the Speedy B until they can get the leather situation together on the Delightful. Other than that issue it was a gorgeous design.



Hmmm.   Sounds like I made the right choice... at first I couldn't decide between Speedy and the Delightful.   Thanks for the info!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh my gosh....gorgeous! Glad you found one you like!! She is swoon worthy!
> I was in the LV store in Saks this weekend and saw the Turenne-- love the pm.
> I can't wait to see the other goodies!



Hey KC!   Where have you been, little missy?    Thanks so much; I'm pretty pleased with this bag.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey KC!   Where have you been, little missy?    Thanks so much; I'm pretty pleased with this bag.


Work is kicking my old lady behind, GF!! I am out of the PF loop. Try to look at the pics when I can......and then I spotted your new beauty! For that much money it should be a positive experience and you should be completely satisfied that--so glad you are.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> OK.   Y'all know I am craaaaaaaaaaaaazy.       "I never wanted an LV, blah, blah."   "Not worth the money, yadda, yadda."   "Don't understand the hype, yak yak..."
> 
> Then suddenly a few weeks ago I DID want an LV, but had a poor buying experience and ended up returning the Speedy I bought online.
> 
> Fast-forward to this week () and I decided to try one more time.   Instead of the regular Speedy, I was inspired by Trudysmom's Speedy Bandoliere and decided to try that style instead.   So... today I got her!
> 
> Here's my Speedy "B" 30 in monogram.   And this time, she's a winner.      (And yes, I put the padlock in the wrong place :weird:, but TLO already slapped me and I fixed it.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered the mono key cles and an Emilie wallet, which will be here on Friday.   Y'all know I had to have that wallet.


Wow, wow, and wow! Very pretty MB. Well, so much for the ban wagon. You done burnt that wagon down to the ground with that acquisition. Soooo, does this mean you'll be replacing that dang LC avatar image?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Work is kicking my old lady behind, GF!! I am out of the PF loop. Try to look at the pics when I can......and then I spotted your new beauty! For that much money it should be a positive experience and you should be completely satisfied that--so glad you are.



Don't work too hard!   Come back and post when you can; we'll leave the light on for ya.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, wow, and wow! Very pretty MB. Well, so much for the ban wagon. You done burnt that wagon down to the ground with that acquisition. Soooo, does this mean you'll be replacing that dang LC avatar image?



Thanks YD!   And no.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> *Work is kicking my old lady behind, *GF!! I am out of the PF loop. Try to look at the pics when I can......and then I spotted your new beauty! For that much money it should be a positive experience and you should be completely satisfied that--so glad you are.



I know how that feels! I hope you have time to relax on the weekends. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Don't work too hard!   Come back and post when you can; *we'll leave the light on for ya*.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Don't work too hard!   Come back and post when you can; we'll leave the light on for ya.





RuedeNesle said:


> I know how that feels! I hope you have time to relax on the weekends.



Thanks girls, you are sweet


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm.   Sounds like I made the right choice... at first I couldn't decide between Speedy and the Delightful.   Thanks for the info!




No problem! I hope they will address the leather issues (maybe with a thicker piece), then I could possibly justify the Delightful again. Enjoy your gorgeous purchase and please keep us updated on how the bags wears!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Speedy to lunch today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Speedy to lunch today.


It is such a little beauty TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Speedy to lunch today.



Such a cute bag!   TM, I wish I got to go out for lunch as often as you do!!   I get tired of making my own lunch.


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> No problem! I hope they will address the leather issues (maybe with a thicker piece), then I could possibly justify the Delightful again. Enjoy your gorgeous purchase and please keep us updated on how the bags wears!



Thanks.  I'm waiting patiently on my accessories so I can load her up.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK.   Y'all know I am craaaaaaaaaaaaazy.       "I never wanted an LV, blah, blah."   "Not worth the money, yadda, yadda."   "Don't understand the hype, yak yak..."
> 
> 
> 
> Then suddenly a few weeks ago I DID want an LV, but had a poor buying experience and ended up returning the Speedy I bought online.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast-forward to this week () and I decided to try one more time.   Instead of the regular Speedy, I was inspired by Trudysmom's Speedy Bandoliere and decided to try that style instead.   So... today I got her!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Speedy "B" 30 in monogram.   And this time, she's a winner.      (And yes, I put the padlock in the wrong place :weird:, but TLO already slapped me and I fixed it.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered the mono key cles and an Emilie wallet, which will be here on Friday.   Y'all know I had to have that wallet.




Congrats Sarah! I'm so happy for you. I've been watching 49ldavis's videos on her new speedy thinking ...now I want one. She got the same one as you except in the 25 size. Maybe someday....  Enjoy all of your new LV goodies. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats Sarah! I'm so happy for you. I've been watching 49ldavis's videos on her new speedy thinking ...now I want one. She got the same one as you except in the 25 size. Maybe someday....  Enjoy all of your new LV goodies. [emoji4]


Thanks, TB.  I don't know what got into me; I spent so many years hatin' on LV.    I decided to go ahead since LV keeps raising prices; soon their "entry level" bags will be out of reach for me.   I'll have to find that video; I don't keep up with Youtube.   The 25 is a gorgeous little bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats Sarah! I'm so happy for you. I've been watching 49ldavis's videos on her new speedy thinking ...now I want one. She got the same one as you except in the 25 size. Maybe someday....  Enjoy all of your new LV goodies. [emoji4]


I saw that video. I have the 25 size and will get two more. The  bag is wide, holds so much. Keeps the shape also. It is nice that there are so many sizes to choose from.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Speedy to lunch today.



She's a beauty!


----------



## Suzwhat

Scored these cuties at Coach outlet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Scored these cuties at Coach outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278793



So cute!   Twins on the wristlet!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

My LV accessories came today.      Here are the Emilie wallet in fuchsia and the key cles with Speedy 30.   







Love the interior of the wallet...


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Speedy to lunch today.



Perfect!



MiaBorsa said:


> My LV accessories came today.      Here are the Emilie wallet in fuchsia and the key cles with Speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the interior of the wallet...




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039; the Speedy and the accessories!   I agree that the interior is really great looking.  Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Scored these cuties at Coach outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278793



Mornin' Suz!

We saw these last Sunday at the outlet in Livermore.  They really are cuties! 

Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Perfect!
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039; the Speedy and the accessories!   I agree that the interior is really great looking.  Enjoy!


Thanks, Suz!   I had a hard time choosing a color in the wallet.   I would have preferred a brown interior but that particular style doesn't come in brown, and that is the style that I like best.   #morefirstworldproblems


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Suz!
> 
> We saw these last Sunday at the outlet in Livermore.  They really are cuties!
> 
> Congrats!



A sweet little California someone sent the Snoopy wristlet to me this week.     (And I guess you know her heart is broken today.   )


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> My LV accessories came today.      Here are the Emilie wallet in fuchsia and the key cles with Speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the interior of the wallet...



Happy* FRIDAY *Sarah! 

I LOVE the Emilie wallet!  I'm such a stalker of LV SLG's!  I let my BFF talk me out of the key cles almost two price increases ago. (I don't know why we're still friends? )  My heart originally belonged to the Josephine wallet because of the deep pocket behind the slots, but the more I stalked the LV forum, the more my heart switched to Sarah or Emilie.

Congrats on your growing (don't say it's not! ) LV collection!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> A sweet little California someone sent the Snoopy wristlet to me this week.     (And I guess you know her heart is broken today.   )



She told me she was sending it to you and I was so excited for you to get it!  Then her next email broke my heart too.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MiaBorsa said:


> My LV accessories came today.      Here are the Emilie wallet in fuchsia and the key cles with Speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the interior of the wallet...



Love the bag and the accessories. Enjoy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy* FRIDAY *Sarah!
> 
> I LOVE the Emilie wallet!  I'm such a stalker of LV SLG's!  I let my BFF talk me out of the key cles almost two price increases ago. (I don't know why we're still friends? )  My heart originally belonged to the Josephine wallet because of the deep pocket behind the slots, but the more I stalked the LV forum, the more my heart switched to Sarah or Emilie.
> 
> Congrats on your growing (don't say it's not! ) LV collection!



Happy Friday to you, sweet girl.     Thanks; I really love my new things.   Never thought this day would come, haha.     The Emilie is my favorite style of wallet, though I like the Sarah I did not want to spend $700 on a wallet.     (I'm still on a beer budget with my champagne taste!!     And I'll be drinking water for a while!!) 

I wish I had bought a few LV pieces before all the price increases of the past few years.  There is a rumor of an impending price increase this year (maybe March), which pushed me to go ahead and pick up a few things.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> She told me she was sending it to you and I was so excited for you to get it!  Then her next email broke my heart too.



I am just heartbroken for her; I know she is devastated and probably very lonely today.  So sad.


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> Scored these cuties at Coach outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278793


Very cute bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

rubylovesdooney said:


> Love the bag and the accessories. Enjoy.



Thanks very much, Ruby.   How are you today?


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> My LV accessories came today.      Here are the Emilie wallet in fuchsia and the key cles with Speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the interior of the wallet...


Lovely SLG's! Great picture with your Speedy.

 I have been reading more and more about the history of LV and it makes me enjoy my Speedy B bag even more. I can't wait to have all three Speedy Bandouliere bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely SLG's! Great picture with your Speedy.
> 
> I have been reading more and more about the history of LV and it makes me enjoy my Speedy B bag even more. I can't wait to have all three Speedy Bandouliere bags.



Thanks TM!   It is fun, but expensive.   I can't wait to see your additional Speedys when you get them.   I'd still like to have something in the Damier Ebene but who knows when that will happen.   

Last night I ordered the Neverfull MM in mono with the limited edition Rose Ballerine interior.  I have gone a little crazy this week and need to settle down!   I may order the mini pochette but still trying to decide between that and the cosmetic pouch.   I want to choose one before the price goes up.  Then I have to take a break.  

Oh, and I found a "speedy pillow" on Ebay to stuff the bag when it's stored.  I can't wait to get that!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Happy Friday to you, sweet girl.     Thanks; I really love my new things.   Never thought this day would come, haha.     The Emilie is my favorite style of wallet, *though I like the Sarah I did not want to spend $700 on a wallet.   *(I'm still on a beer budget with my champagne taste!!     And I'll be drinking water for a while!!)
> 
> I wish I had bought a few LV pieces before all the price increases of the past few years.  There is a rumor of an impending price increase this year (maybe March), which pushed me to go ahead and pick up a few things.



How appropriate, "Sarah" is not cheap!   I'm afraid there's going to be a few price increases before I can afford anything. 



MiaBorsa said:


> I am just heartbroken for her; I know she is devastated and probably very lonely today.  So sad.



I offered to spend the day with her but she said she didn't want me to miss my weekend in the city.  I can do both, but she has a process she goes through and I think she needs time alone.  We have been emailing each other today.  She wants as much "normal" as she can get so I sent her a light email with pics of Clare and letting her know I'm thinking about her.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TM!   It is fun, but expensive.   I can't wait to see your additional Speedys when you get them.   I'd still like to have something in the Damier Ebene but who knows when that will happen.
> 
> Last night I ordered the Neverfull MM in mono with the limited edition Rose Ballerine interior.  I have gone a little crazy this week and need to settle down!   I may order the mini pochette but still trying to decide between that and the cosmetic pouch.   I want to choose one before the price goes up.  Then I have to take a break.
> 
> Oh, and I found a "speedy pillow" on Ebay to stuff the bag when it's stored.  I can't wait to get that!


I will get the Speedy B 25 in the Damier Ebene and the Damier Azure. The Damier Ebene was the first design on the bags I believe. I enjoy the history. My small accessory bags will be in the Monogram.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> How appropriate, "Sarah" is not cheap!   I'm afraid there's going to be a few price increases before I can afford anything.
> 
> I offered to spend the day with her but she said she didn't want me to miss my weekend in the city.  I can do both, but she has a process she goes through and I think she needs time alone.  We have been emailing each other today.  She wants as much "normal" as she can get so sent her a light email with pics of Clare and letting her know I'm thinking about her.



I'm using the "rumored price increase" as justification for being out of control.  

That is so kind of you.  I know she appreciates your offer very much, but as you said she wants to handle it her way.  I wish I could do something but I know grief is such a personal thing.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm using the "rumored price increase" as justification for being out of control.
> 
> That is so kind of you.  I know she appreciates your offer very much, but as you said she wants to handle it her way.  I wish I could do something but I know grief is such a personal thing.



Thanks Sarah! :kiss:

Just email and check in with her.  She appreciates that.  That's all we can do right now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sarah! :kiss:
> 
> Just email and check in with her.  She appreciates that.  That's all we can do right now.



I have emailed her today but I'm trying to give her some space.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pecan Gracie riding shotgun today.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB.  I don't know what got into me; I spent so many years hatin' on LV.    I decided to go ahead since LV keeps raising prices; soon their "entry level" bags will be out of reach for me.   I'll have to find that video; I don't keep up with Youtube.   The 25 is a gorgeous little bag.




Everyone is allowed a few moments of madness. [emoji4] Here are Laurie's videos. 

http://youtu.be/Kd561ny0cvo 
http://youtu.be/tYc0b4ktnlk 
http://youtu.be/MoQymhmhx6s



Trudysmom said:


> I saw that video. I have the 25 size and will get two more. The  bag is wide, holds so much. Keeps the shape also. It is nice that there are so many sizes to choose from.




Your Speedy is gorgeous and so is your photo!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pecan Gracie riding shotgun today.
> View attachment 3279029




Gorgeous bag NAC! Happy Friday!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TM!   It is fun, but expensive.   I can't wait to see your additional Speedys when you get them.   I'd still like to have something in the Damier Ebene but who knows when that will happen.
> 
> Last night I ordered the Neverfull MM in mono with the limited edition Rose Ballerine interior.  I have gone a little crazy this week and need to settle down!   I may order the mini pochette but still trying to decide between that and the cosmetic pouch.   I want to choose one before the price goes up.  Then I have to take a break.
> 
> Oh, and I found a "speedy pillow" on Ebay to stuff the bag when it's stored.  I can't wait to get that!




You got my wish list bag! [emoji7] I love the rose ballerine. Congrats. I also love your accessories and the pop of red inside that wallet. I'm sorry yours and RN's friend is hurting. [emoji17]


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pecan Gracie riding shotgun today.
> View attachment 3279029


Very nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pecan Gracie riding shotgun today.
> View attachment 3279029



Gorgeous Gracie!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pecan Gracie riding shotgun today.
> View attachment 3279029



There you are NAC! 

I thought you weren't going to post a bag today because you were afraid I'd mess up the day again! 

Gracie is beautiful!

Happy Friday!  I hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Everyone is allowed a few moments of madness. [emoji4] Here are Laurie's videos.
> 
> http://youtu.be/Kd561ny0cvo
> http://youtu.be/tYc0b4ktnlk
> http://youtu.be/MoQymhmhx6s
> 
> Your Speedy is gorgeous and so is your photo!





Twoboyz said:


> You got my wish list bag! [emoji7] I love the rose ballerine. Congrats. I also love your accessories and the pop of red inside that wallet. I'm sorry yours and RN's friend is hurting. [emoji17]


Thanks for the links, TB.   So the Neverfull is on your wish list?  I think the Rose Ballerine is a limited edition color, so you may need to go ahead and take the plunge!     I actually wanted the Emilie wallet in the Rose Ballerine, but it was sold out when I ordered so I went with my second choice.  (Of course, today the RB is back in stock.  )  

Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> There you are NAC!
> 
> I thought you weren't going to post a bag today because you were afraid I'd mess up the day again!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TM!   It is fun, but expensive.   I can't wait to see your additional Speedys when you get them.   I'd still like to have something in the Damier Ebene but who knows when that will happen.
> 
> *Last night I ordered the Neverfull MM in mono with the limited edition Rose Ballerine interior. * I have gone a little crazy this week and need to settle down!   I may order the mini pochette but still trying to decide between that and the cosmetic pouch.   I want to choose one before the price goes up.  Then I have to take a break.
> 
> Oh, and I found a "speedy pillow" on Ebay to stuff the bag when it's stored.  I can't wait to get that!



 I LOVE the Rose Ballerine interior!  Have you seen mspanders10's (Panders77 in the Purse Forum) youtube video?  I would really love that over the red lining!

I can't wait to see pics when she arrives!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE the Rose Ballerine interior!  Have you seen mspanders10's (Panders77 in the Purse Forum) youtube video?  I would really love that over the red lining!
> 
> I can't wait to see pics when she arrives!



Pam's video is what pushed me over the edge.    I was poking around Youtube for a Neverfull video and there it was!   You may remember that she used to post on the old QVC DF as "Panders."   Then she threw us over for LV.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Pam's video is what pushed me over the edge.    I was poking around Youtube for a Neverfull video and there it was!   You may remember that she used to post on the old QVC DF as "Panders."   Then she threw us over for LV.



I can see how her video pushed you over! I remember she bought her first LV Speedy (Damier print) when we were still posting in the QVC forum. Her collection took off after that!  It looks like history is repeating itself!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I can see how her video pushed you over! I remember she bought her first LV Speedy (Damier print) when we were still posting in the QVC forum. Her collection took off after that!  It looks like history is repeating itself!



Here are two major differences:  1) I will never have that many LVs and 2) You won't be seeing me on Youtube.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> My LV accessories came today.      Here are the Emilie wallet in fuchsia and the key cles with Speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the interior of the wallet...




[emoji7] Gorgeous, Gorgeous, Gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## elbgrl

Suzwhat said:


> Scored these cuties at Coach outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278793


So cute!


MiaBorsa said:


> My LV accessories came today.      Here are the Emilie wallet in fuchsia and the key cles with Speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the interior of the wallet...



Yikes!  Lovely set Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> [emoji7] Gorgeous, Gorgeous, Gorgeous!! [emoji7]





elbgrl said:


> Yikes!  Lovely set Sarah!



Thanks, y'all!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are two major differences:  1) I will never have that many LVs and 2) You won't be seeing me on Youtube.


----------



## MelissaPurse

The bestie got me this Michael Kors saffiano satchel as a birthday gift and I finally rocked it today. This is my first MK bag. It gave me a different perspective on saffiano leather didn't think I really cared too much for it but carrying this bag tonight may have softened my heart.


----------



## MKB0925

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3279323
> 
> The bestie got me this Michael Kors saffiano satchel as a birthday gift and I finally rocked it today. This is my first MK bag. It gave me a different perspective on saffiano leather didn't think I really cared too much for it but carrying this bag tonight may have softened my heart.




Beautiful color and looks great on you! Happy Birthday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3279323
> 
> The bestie got me this Michael Kors saffiano satchel as a birthday gift and I finally rocked it today. This is my first MK bag. It gave me a different perspective on saffiano leather didn't think I really cared too much for it but carrying this bag tonight may have softened my heart.



You had me at Red!   I love your satchel!  I'm happy it's changing your opinion about saffiano leather in a positive way. What a nice gift from your bestie!  And it looks good on you.  I also love your top!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag NAC! Happy Friday!




Thanks TB!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice!




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous Gracie!!




Love Gracie!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> There you are NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you weren't going to post a bag today because you were afraid I'd mess up the day again!
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!  I hope you have a great weekend!




LOL! Not at all. I was home yesterday  (not feeling well) and Gracie rode shotgun when I went to get a smoothie. 

Better today though. Just in time e to go get groceries. Yay.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3279323
> 
> The bestie got me this Michael Kors saffiano satchel as a birthday gift and I finally rocked it today. This is my first MK bag. It gave me a different perspective on saffiano leather didn't think I really cared too much for it but carrying this bag tonight may have softened my heart.




Looks great on you! I love MK bags. And I love their saffiano.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to run errands, and this is the first outing for MK Greenwich in tile blue/aquamarine. This was a killer Marshalls find.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3279323
> 
> The bestie got me this Michael Kors saffiano satchel as a birthday gift and I finally rocked it today. This is my first MK bag. It gave me a different perspective on saffiano leather didn't think I really cared too much for it but carrying this bag tonight may have softened my heart.



   Gorgeous bag, MP!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and this is the first outing for MK Greenwich in tile blue/aquamarine. This was a killer Marshalls find.
> View attachment 3279821



Another gorgeous spring color!!   Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

My sweet BFF sent me this darling Coach wristlet!      I LOVE it and the leather is so soft.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE the Rose Ballerine interior!  Have you seen mspanders10's (Panders77 in the Purse Forum) youtube video?  I would really love that over the red lining!
> 
> *I can't wait to see pics when she arrives!*



I got tracking info and she will be here Monday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL! Not at all. I was home yesterday  (not feeling well) and Gracie rode shotgun when I went to get a smoothie.
> 
> Better today though. Just in time e to go get groceries. Yay.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and this is the first outing for MK Greenwich in tile blue/aquamarine. This was a killer Marshalls find.
> View attachment 3279821



Glad you're feeling better!  And if you have to grocery shop at least you have your beautiful Greenwich to keep you company!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> My sweet BFF sent me this darling Coach wristlet!      I LOVE it and the leather is so soft.



You have a sweet BFF!   I love your wristlet!



MiaBorsa said:


> I got tracking info and she will be here Monday!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Another gorgeous spring color!!   Hope you are feeling better today.




Yea, this color makes me smile. I'm ready for spring. Almost 80 here today. 

Thanks, I'm feeling better today.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and this is the first outing for MK Greenwich in tile blue/aquamarine. This was a killer Marshalls find.
> View attachment 3279821


What a great color, very pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> My sweet BFF sent me this darling Coach wristlet!      I LOVE it and the leather is so soft.


Very cute wristlet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yea, this color makes me smile. I'm ready for spring. Almost 80 here today.
> 
> Thanks, I'm feeling better today.



We've had our a/c on all week.   Record high a few days ago of 81!!   Glad you are better.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very cute wristlet.



Thanks TM!    I wanted to mention that I bought a "Speedy Pillow" on Ebay a few days ago to stuff my bag when it's stored.   I got the pillow today and it is a perfect fit!   I'm very happy with it because I don't want my Speedy folded or wrinkled!!   

ETA:  Here's the seller and the pillow.  Note that this is the 30 size, but she has all sizes.    CLICK!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> Scored these cuties at Coach outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278793


Gorgeous set. Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TM!    I wanted to mention that I bought a "Speedy Pillow" on Ebay a few days ago to stuff my bag when it's stored.   I got the pillow today and it is a perfect fit!   I'm very happy with it because I don't want my Speedy folded or wrinkled!!
> 
> ETA:  Here's the seller and the pillow.  Note that this is the 30 size, but she has all sizes.    CLICK!!!


That sounds like a good idea but since I leave my purse organer in it, I just put some paper inside like my other bags. I bet the pillow is nice.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> My LV accessories came today.      Here are the Emilie wallet in fuchsia and the key cles with Speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the interior of the wallet...


OMG, your set is totally gorgeous. You are on a roll. Congrats GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TM!   It is fun, but expensive.   I can't wait to see your additional Speedys when you get them.   I'd still like to have something in the Damier Ebene but who knows when that will happen.
> 
> Last night I ordered the Neverfull MM in mono with the limited edition Rose Ballerine interior.  I have gone a little crazy this week and need to settle down!   I may order the mini pochette but still trying to decide between that and the cosmetic pouch.   I want to choose one before the price goes up.  Then I have to take a break.
> 
> Oh, and I found a "speedy pillow" on Ebay to stuff the bag when it's stored.  I can't wait to get that!


Oh, one more. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## MaryBel

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3279323
> 
> The bestie got me this Michael Kors saffiano satchel as a birthday gift and I finally rocked it today. This is my first MK bag. It gave me a different perspective on saffiano leather didn't think I really cared too much for it but carrying this bag tonight may have softened my heart.


Your bestie did a good job picking your bday gift. Congrats and happy bday!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, and this is the first outing for MK Greenwich in tile blue/aquamarine. This was a killer Marshalls find.
> View attachment 3279821


She's gorgeous GF! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> My sweet BFF sent me this darling Coach wristlet!      I LOVE it and the leather is so soft.


It's really cute. 
She's so sweet to get it for you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> OMG, your set is totally gorgeous. You are on a roll. Congrats GF!





MaryBel said:


> Oh, one more. Can't wait to see it.



Thanks, MB.   I'm psyched!!       This week I'm on the "hey you only live once" wagon.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MB.   I'm psyched!!       This week I'm on the "hey you only live once" wagon.



That's a good wagon to be on! Congrats on your goodies GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> What a great color, very pretty bag.




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> My sweet BFF sent me this darling Coach wristlet!      I LOVE it and the leather is so soft.




Cute! I'm headed to the outlet this afternoon, I may find one of those for myself. What a sweet BFF.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Glad you're feeling better!  And if you have to grocery shop at least you have your beautiful Greenwich to keep you company!




So true! She was so pretty to look at sitting there in my grocery cart.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> We've had our a/c on all week.   Record high a few days ago of 81!!   Glad you are better.




I do, thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Smoothie time! MK Jet Set Zip Top tote in Peanut.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> You have a sweet BFF!   I love your wristlet!





Trudysmom said:


> Very cute wristlet.





MaryBel said:


> It's really cute.
> She's so sweet to get it for you.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cute! I'm headed to the outlet this afternoon, I may find one of those for myself. What a sweet BFF.



Thanks, y'all.   She is a sweet friend for sure!   My wristlet came all the way from California to Texas!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Smoothie time! MK Jet Set Zip Top tote in Peanut.
> View attachment 3280840
> 
> View attachment 3280841



Classic tote!   Enjoy your smoothie.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Smoothie time! MK Jet Set Zip Top tote in Peanut.
> View attachment 3280840
> 
> View attachment 3280841



Mornin' NAC!

I love your bag! Do you ever use the outside pockets?


----------



## momjules

I love the peanut color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Classic tote!   Enjoy your smoothie.



Thanks!  A smoothie is my daily treat. I'm on a super strict diet. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your bag! Do you ever use the outside pockets?




I love the MK zip top totes. I may have a few, lol. Sometimes I put my keys in the outside pocket. 



momjules said:


> I love the peanut color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

momjules said:


> I love the peanut color!




Me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK Navy Selma today. 

You're going to have to use your imagination for what she looks like because I keep getting an upload failed error message when I try to attach the picture.

Apparently I've exceeded my quota? Who knew?


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Navy Selma today.
> 
> You're going to have to use your imagination for what she looks like because I keep getting an upload failed error message when I try to attach the picture.
> 
> Apparently I've exceeded my quota?* Who knew?*



I didn't!  Using my imagination, I see a beautiful navy Selma, sitting in the front passenger seat of your car!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Navy Selma today.
> 
> You're going to have to use your imagination for what she looks like because I keep getting an upload failed error message when I try to attach the picture.
> 
> Apparently I've exceeded my quota? Who knew?


I googled it and it is gorgeous. In have looked at this bag a few times.  I am a medium size satchel girl who loves short handles that fold down.  Do you like this one?


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Navy Selma today.
> 
> You're going to have to use your imagination for what she looks like because I keep getting an upload failed error message when I try to attach the picture.
> 
> Apparently I've exceeded my quota? Who knew?



Navy Selma is gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE the Rose Ballerine interior!  Have you seen mspanders10's (Panders77 in the Purse Forum) youtube video?  I would really love that over the red lining!
> 
> I can't wait to see pics when she arrives!



Well, she got here and I'm not wowed.   Back she goes!   Buh-bye!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, she got here and I'm not wowed.   Back she goes!   Buh-bye!



Oh no, sorry to hear that! Did you take pics?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that! Did you take pics?



Yeah.   Here she is...







And with sides cinched...






I may swap her for a Delightful MM hobo or another Speedy in the Damier Ebene.  I am in love with the Speedy 30.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah.   Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with sides cinched...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may swap her for a Delightful MM hobo or another Speedy in the Damier Ebene.  I am in love with the Speedy 30.



She's cute but if she doesn't wow you, back she needs to go!
Get one that really makes you happy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's cute but if she doesn't wow you, back she needs to go!
> Get one that really makes you happy!



Exactly.   For this money, I want WOW.      This ain't it!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

LifeIsDucky said:


> I googled it and it is gorgeous. In have looked at this bag a few times.  I am a medium size satchel girl who loves short handles that fold down.  Do you like this one?




I love my Selmas! I may have acquired a few colors, lol. Gotta love Dillards clearance sales.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Navy Selma is gorgeous!




One of my favorites. Such a classic color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, she got here and I'm not wowed.   Back she goes!   Buh-bye!




So sorry it's not love. At that price, definitely going back. Next!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah.   Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with sides cinched...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may swap her for a Delightful MM hobo or another Speedy in the Damier Ebene.  I am in love with the Speedy 30.




I like the satchel better for sure. Although I bet the hobo is pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love my Selmas! I may have acquired a few colors, lol. *Gotta love Dillards clearance sales.*



Midnight.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I like the satchel better for sure. Although I bet the hobo is pretty.



I think I'm on Purse Overload.  I'm just going to return this one and take a break.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, she got here and I'm not wowed.   Back she goes!   Buh-bye!





MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah.   Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with sides cinched...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may swap her for a Delightful MM hobo or another Speedy in the Damier Ebene.  I am in love with the Speedy 30.



Mornin' Sarah!

I'm sorry you're not wowed by her, but I LOVE her!  For the price it has to be love, and I can also understand the distraction if you have other LV bags on your radar. And you're more of a satchel and hobo person over totes.  For me it would work (although I'm miss a center compartment every now and then), but I can see you enjoying the Delightful or another Speedy more!

She's a beauty though!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> I'm sorry you're not wowed by her, but I LOVE her!  For the price it has to be love, and I can also understand the distraction if you have other LV bags on your radar. And you're more of a satchel and hobo person over totes.  For me it would work (although I'm miss a center compartment every now and then), but I can see you enjoying the Delightful or another Speedy more!
> 
> She's a beauty though!



Hey girl!  She's a nice bag and I absolutely love the pink lining, but she's bigger than I expected and somehow just misses the mark.   For one thing, I really hate the way the vachetta leather is "pieced" on the top edge of the bag opening.  Looks shoddy for $1400.     LV doesn't have a longer piece of leather for that edge???   There are two open seams on the top edge where the leather has been pieced together...






Did you get pics of your new Riley?   How are you liking that bag?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl!  She's a nice bag and I absolutely love the pink lining, but she's bigger than I expected and somehow just misses the mark.   For one thing, I really hate the way the vachetta leather is "pieced" on the top edge of the bag opening.  Looks shoddy for $1400.     LV doesn't have a longer piece of leather for that edge???   There are two open seams on the top edge where the leather has been pieced together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get pics of your new Riley?   How are you liking that bag?



I see what you're saying.  And I think that's a point of contention for a lot of NF owners.  They're so afraid those "pieces" will be the death of the bag, or they are the reason the trim 'wrinkles" so much.  Some NF owners won't cinch in the sides for fear of messing up the trim.  A lot of babying for a $1,400 bag! 

Yes, i took pics before I drove the grandkids to school and I just got home and signed on to post them.  I carried Riley this morning to Peet's.  I'm really liking her but I need to address the handles.  If I can't cover them or get passed the way they look I only have 13 more days to carry her under my "cappuccino theory" and then I will look for a Riley in better condition. 

Posting now. Stay tuned..........


----------



## RuedeNesle

Here's my Ebay Riley. ($63) I can't believe how bad the handles look and how good the rest of the bag is.  Maybe someone tried to condition or clean the handles and the color rubbed off.  But I can't explain why the leather is splitting at the seam. How can you jack up the handles so much but take such good care of the rest of the bag? The inside and outside of the bag are clean and in good condition.  I'm horrible at wrapping scarves.  I'm thinking of getting some material and sewing it on the handles. (Not much better at sewing!)

The contents in the pic are what I carry in my Red zip zip when I'm driving and running errands.  When I use this as my bus bag this afternoon I'm going to take a lot of this stuff out because I don't need a lot of this in my bus bag and it makes it lighter.  I like the center divider because I separate "wet" and "dry" items. Wet: water bottles, lipstick/gloss mirror case,  Pocket Bac sanitizers, reusable shopping bag, snacks, if any. Dry: calendar, notebook, phone, phone charger, Clipper card (on chain in pocket).  My aluminum RFID wallet is in the center compartment with my cash and change.

This is what the handles looked like in the seller's pics.(These are my pics but the seller's pics were similar, just for clarity.)  I just didn't look carefully at her pics before I placed my bid.  I can't be angry at the seller.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Here's my Ebay Riley. ($63) I can't believe how bad the handles look and how good the rest of the bag is.  Maybe someone tried to condition or clean the handles and the color rubbed off.  But I can't explain why the leather is splitting at the seam. How can you jack up the handles so much but take such good care of the rest of the bag? The inside and outside of the bag are clean and in good condition.  I'm horrible at wrapping scarves.  I'm thinking of getting some material and sewing it on the handles. (Not much better at sewing!)
> 
> The contents in the pic are what I carry in my Red zip zip when I'm driving and running errands.  When I use this as my bus bag this afternoon I'm going to take a lot of this stuff out because I don't need a lot of this in my bus bag and it makes it lighter.  I like the center divider because I separate "wet" and "dry" items. Wet: water bottles, lipstick/gloss mirror case,  Pocket Bac sanitizers, reusable shopping bag, snacks, if any. Dry: calendar, notebook, phone, phone charger, Clipper card (on chain in pocket).  My aluminum RFID wallet is in the center compartment with my cash and change.
> 
> This is what the handles looked like in the seller's pics.(These are my pics but the seller's pics were similar, just for clarity.)  I just didn't look carefully at her pics before I placed my bid.  I can't be angry at the seller.



Wow, I see what you mean about those handles!  What the heck???   I'll bet someone tried to clean the leather with some harsh product and messed them up.   What about taking the bag to a cobbler and see if anything can be done?  (Leather dyeing, recovering, etc.)  What a shame because the bag looks to be in perfect condition otherwise.   (And you did get a deal!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

And forget what I said about not liking the Neverfull.      I was getting ready to pack her up to return and decided to play with her a bit.   OMG.   She's not going anywhere!!!       That pink lining and the little pochette are just too appealing.   













I should have known better than to take her back out of the box.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah.   Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with sides cinched...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may swap her for a Delightful MM hobo or another Speedy in the Damier Ebene.  I am in love with the Speedy 30.



Very beautiful.  I love the light pink and the pouch that comes with it.  However I see you your point on the piecing together of the top trim leather.  It does look kind of funny.  I'm looking at my Dooney chevron coated cotton Bailey right now and it is one continuous piece of leather with only one seam where it comes together.  It has to be love especially at that price.  Next!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Here's my Ebay Riley. ($63) I can't believe how bad the handles look and how good the rest of the bag is.  Maybe someone tried to condition or clean the handles and the color rubbed off.  But I can't explain why the leather is splitting at the seam. How can you jack up the handles so much but take such good care of the rest of the bag? The inside and outside of the bag are clean and in good condition.  I'm horrible at wrapping scarves.  I'm thinking of getting some material and sewing it on the handles. (Not much better at sewing!)
> 
> The contents in the pic are what I carry in my Red zip zip when I'm driving and running errands.  When I use this as my bus bag this afternoon I'm going to take a lot of this stuff out because I don't need a lot of this in my bus bag and it makes it lighter.  I like the center divider because I separate "wet" and "dry" items. Wet: water bottles, lipstick/gloss mirror case,  Pocket Bac sanitizers, reusable shopping bag, snacks, if any. Dry: calendar, notebook, phone, phone charger, Clipper card (on chain in pocket).  My aluminum RFID wallet is in the center compartment with my cash and change.
> 
> This is what the handles looked like in the seller's pics.(These are my pics but the seller's pics were similar, just for clarity.)  I just didn't look carefully at her pics before I placed my bid.  I can't be angry at the seller.



Oh boy...that's a big disappointment RN.  I'm sorry.  I like Sarah's suggestion of taking it to a cobbler to see if there is anything they can do.  Let us know if you decide to try that. I'd be curious if that can be remedied.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Here's my Ebay Riley. ($63) I can't believe how bad the handles look and how good the rest of the bag is.  Maybe someone tried to condition or clean the handles and the color rubbed off.  But I can't explain why the leather is splitting at the seam. How can you jack up the handles so much but take such good care of the rest of the bag? The inside and outside of the bag are clean and in good condition.  I'm horrible at wrapping scarves.  I'm thinking of getting some material and sewing it on the handles. (Not much better at sewing!)
> 
> The contents in the pic are what I carry in my Red zip zip when I'm driving and running errands.  When I use this as my bus bag this afternoon I'm going to take a lot of this stuff out because I don't need a lot of this in my bus bag and it makes it lighter.  I like the center divider because I separate "wet" and "dry" items. Wet: water bottles, lipstick/gloss mirror case,  Pocket Bac sanitizers, reusable shopping bag, snacks, if any. Dry: calendar, notebook, phone, phone charger, Clipper card (on chain in pocket).  My aluminum RFID wallet is in the center compartment with my cash and change.
> 
> This is what the handles looked like in the seller's pics.(These are my pics but the seller's pics were similar, just for clarity.)  I just didn't look carefully at her pics before I placed my bid.  I can't be angry at the seller.



Hi GF!
I see what you mean about the condition! I agree, it's weird how they got the handles so bad but the rest of the bag is in good condition. Weird. Maybe Sarah is right and they tried to clean or condition the handles with something that was not the correct product.

But, since the body of the bag is good and you got a pretty good deal, I think you can enhance it to make it look nicer. I think wrapping a scarf will be a good solution, but you need to find 2 of the same. Maybe you could try wrapping it with a pretty ribbon. You could even get different ribbon colors/paterns for different seasons. I'm thinking a ribbon would be easier to wrap around the handles! Maybe a trip to JoAnns is in order! I'm thinking a pretty polka dot ribbon, a striped one, oh, the possibilities! I'm getting excited. I might try this for some of my bags!

ETA:
Some suggestions to give you an idea
http://www.joann.com/offray-cotton-candy-7-8in-3-yds-citrus/7598832.html#q=fabric+ribbon&start=36
http://www.joann.com/offray-wildcat...bbon&prefn1=prod_type&prefv1=Product&start=20
http://www.joann.com/offray-westbro...ibbon&prefn1=prod_type&prefv1=Product&start=1
http://www.joann.com/rah-rah-1-1/2-...#prefn1=type&prefv1=Specialty+Ribbons&start=1
http://www.joann.com/rah-rah-7/8-in...#prefn1=type&prefv1=Specialty+Ribbons&start=1
http://www.joann.com/15in-navy-gg-p...=type&sz=36&start=37&prefv1=Specialty+Ribbons
http://www.joann.com/animal-print-r...=type&sz=36&start=37&prefv1=Specialty+Ribbons


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> And forget what I said about not liking the Delightful.      I was getting ready to pack her up to return and decided to play with her a bit.   OMG.   She's not going anywhere!!!       That pink lining and the little pochette are just too appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known better than to take her back out of the box.



Well, you saved a re-order! 
Congrats! She's lovely! Love the interior and the fob looks perfect on her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Very beautiful.  I love the light pink and the pouch that comes with it.  However I see you your point on the piecing together of the top trim leather.  It does look kind of funny.  I'm looking at my Dooney chevron coated cotton Bailey right now and it is one continuous piece of leather with only one seam where it comes together.  It has to be love especially at that price.  Next!



I had to go and scope out the Neverfull clubhouse on the LV board.  Apparently that is "just the way they do it."   Seems silly but I suppose they have a reason for doing the seam like that.      Anyway, in my typical crazy fashion I have decided to keep the bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Well, you saved a re-order!
> Congrats! She's lovely! Love the interior and the fob looks perfect on her!



Weird how first impressions can change overnight!   Some bags have made me swoon right out of the box, only to discover later that I really don't like them.     Others have been "meh" at first but turned out to be favorites.   I do love the pink!   Thanks, MB.   I know my TPF posse understands handbag mental illness.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> And forget what I said about not liking the Delightful.      I was getting ready to pack her up to return and decided to play with her a bit.   OMG.   She's not going anywhere!!!       That pink lining and the little pochette are just too appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known better than to take her back out of the box.


I am glad you are happy with the bag now.    It looks more like the Neverfull in the photos. Delightful looks different.


----------



## Trudysmom

I went out today with my Speedy Monogram.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I am glad you are happy with the bag now.    It looks more like the Neverfull in the photos. Delightful looks different.



HAHA.  You are right; that's the Neverfull.  DUH!!   All these names are getting confusing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I went out today with my Speedy Monogram.



So cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I had to go and scope out the Neverfull clubhouse on the LV board.  Apparently that is "just the way they do it."   Seems silly but I suppose they have a reason for doing the seam like that.      Anyway, in my typical crazy fashion I have decided to keep the bag.




Lol! I just Saw your other post. Yes you broke the #1 rule, never take it back out of the box. I'm glad you saved yourself from regret. [emoji4] She is gorgeous too. She looks cute cinched and the charm is perfect.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I went out today with my Speedy Monogram.




So beautiful and cute all at the same time. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I just Saw your other post. Yes you broke the #1 rule, never take it back out of the box. I'm glad you saved yourself from regret. [emoji4] She is gorgeous too. She looks cute cinched and the charm is perfect.



   I know I'm hopeless.   Thanks, TB.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah.   Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with sides cinched...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may swap her for a Delightful MM hobo or another Speedy in the Damier Ebene.  I am in love with the Speedy 30.


Holy cow! You are on a roll aren't you MB? This one is very pretty too! Soooo, what tempted you to dive into the LV pool?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Holy cow! You are on a roll aren't you MB? This one is very pretty too! Soooo, what tempted you to dive into the LV pool?



Beats me.  A few weeks ago I decided I might want one LV in my "collection."    So I ordered that first Speedy that was a fiasco.   Looked at a lot of reveals on the LV board and decided to try again with a Speedy B.   Loved that one.   Yadda, yadda.      TPF is a dangerous place.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Beats me.  A few weeks ago I decided I might want one LV in my "collection."    So I ordered that first Speedy that was a fiasco.   Looked at a lot of reveals on the LV board and decided to try again with a Speedy B.   Loved that one.   Yadda, yadda.      TPF is a dangerous place.



That Speedy B is also very pretty. I love TMs mod shots with it. And yes, tpf IS a very dangerous place. I can understand why some ladies have gone cold turkey. 
Probably not a bad idea.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> That Speedy B is also very pretty. I love TMs mod shots with it. And yes, tpf IS a very dangerous place. I can understand why some ladies have gone cold turkey.
> Probably not a bad idea.



I hear ya.  I was all set to shut it down for a while but that didn't happen.     TM's Speedy is really cute; hers is the "25" size.  I like a bigger satchel so I chose the "30".


----------



## Trudysmom

The Speedy 25 is so adorable and big! 6 inches deep. Holds everything I carry. I love the shape.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, I see what you mean about those handles!  What the heck???   I'll bet someone tried to clean the leather with some harsh product and messed them up.   What about taking the bag to a cobbler and see if anything can be done?  (Leather dyeing, recovering, etc.)  What a shame because the bag looks to be in perfect condition otherwise.   (And you did get a deal!)






MiaBorsa said:


> And forget what I said about not liking the Neverfull.      I was getting ready to pack her up to return and decided to play with her a bit.   OMG.   She's not going anywhere!!!       That pink lining and the little pochette are just too appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known better than to take her back out of the box.



Mornin' Sarah!

JJ suggested the same thing about taking the bag to a shoe and leather repair shop to see if anything could be done.  It was a great deal and if I can repair it inexpensively it would still be a good value.  I carried her on the bus yesterday afternoon and she's a good bus bag, so I'll have to do something about the handles.

  I'm happy you're keeping your NF!  She's just so pretty! You'll probably use her more than you think, especially for travel and visiting family during the Summer.  I love her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oh boy...that's a big disappointment RN.  I'm sorry.  I like Sarah's suggestion of taking it to a cobbler to see if there is anything they can do.  Let us know if you decide to try that. I'd be curious if that can be remedied.



Mornin' TB!

(First, I'm happy my post in the "Dooney Deals" thread alerted you to schedule a recording for last night's Dooney show. )

Thanks TB, I'll keep y'all posted on what I do with the handles.  I really like the bag and I need to focus on fixing the handles instead of checking ebay and other sites for a good price on a good condition or new Riley.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hi GF!
> I see what you mean about the condition! I agree, it's weird how they got the handles so bad but the rest of the bag is in good condition. Weird. Maybe Sarah is right and they tried to clean or condition the handles with something that was not the correct product.
> 
> But, since the body of the bag is good and you got a pretty good deal, I think you can enhance it to make it look nicer. I think wrapping a scarf will be a good solution, but you need to find 2 of the same. Maybe you could try wrapping it with a pretty ribbon. You could even get different ribbon colors/paterns for different seasons. I'm thinking a ribbon would be easier to wrap around the handles! Maybe a trip to JoAnns is in order! I'm thinking a pretty polka dot ribbon, a striped one, oh, the possibilities! I'm getting excited. I might try this for some of my bags!
> 
> ETA:
> Some suggestions to give you an idea
> http://www.joann.com/offray-cotton-candy-7-8in-3-yds-citrus/7598832.html#q=fabric+ribbon&start=36
> http://www.joann.com/offray-wildcat...bbon&prefn1=prod_type&prefv1=Product&start=20
> http://www.joann.com/offray-westbro...ibbon&prefn1=prod_type&prefv1=Product&start=1
> http://www.joann.com/rah-rah-1-1/2-...#prefn1=type&prefv1=Specialty+Ribbons&start=1
> http://www.joann.com/rah-rah-7/8-in...#prefn1=type&prefv1=Specialty+Ribbons&start=1
> http://www.joann.com/15in-navy-gg-p...=type&sz=36&start=37&prefv1=Specialty+Ribbons
> http://www.joann.com/animal-print-r...=type&sz=36&start=37&prefv1=Specialty+Ribbons



Mornin' MB!

Thanks for all your time locating and attaching links!  I'm liking the wildcat ribbon.  I think something brown or animal print would be a nice contrast to the color of the bag. I saw some handle covers on ebay for $25-$50 but everyone I liked would ship from China.  I've ordered 3 items from China in the last two months and they arrived a little sooner than the EDD, but it still took 2-3 on two of the items.  I don't know if I have the patience to wait that long since I want to get the handles covered as soon as I can.  I guess I could check out Joann and a leather repair shop and if they don't work out I can order the handle covers on ebay.

Thanks again for your time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> The Speedy 25 is so adorable and big! 6 inches deep. Holds everything I carry. I love the shape.



Beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

Guess what arrived this morning. 

My new precious Damier Azur Speedy 25!!!  I wanted her in the classic Speedy, not the bandouliere like my Monogram Speedy.  I also received my adorable round coin purse. 


















I already gave her a purse charm. I need to take a photo of the side. Her lock is so cute.


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> And forget what I said about not liking the Neverfull.      I was getting ready to pack her up to return and decided to play with her a bit.   OMG.   She's not going anywhere!!!       That pink lining and the little pochette are just too appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known better than to take her back out of the box.




Love!!i just ran into my girlfriend at my daughter's school and she had the Neverfull. Her hubby just got it for her bday. Such a nice bag...she let me try it on! Lol


----------



## Trudysmom

Here is my round coin purse. Good size and so pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Midnight.


 


MiaBorsa said:


> I think I'm on Purse Overload.  I'm just going to return this one and take a break.


 
I'm feeling the same way at the moment.  I've gotten so many bags in a short amount of time.  Now I need to organize what I have and re-home the ones I'm not in love with any more.  That happens to me on a regular basis.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my round coin purse. Good size and so pretty.


 
Very nice!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Guess what arrived this morning.
> 
> My new precious Damier Azur Speedy 25!!!  I wanted her in the classic Speedy, not the bandouliere like my Monogram Speedy.  I also received my adorable round coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already gave her a purse charm. I need to take a photo of the side. Her lock is so cute.


 
If I were to ever get a LV, this is the one I would get.  Absolutely beautiful.  The flower charm is perfect.  Congrats!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Here's my Ebay Riley. ($63) I can't believe how bad the handles look and how good the rest of the bag is.  Maybe someone tried to condition or clean the handles and the color rubbed off.  But I can't explain why the leather is splitting at the seam. How can you jack up the handles so much but take such good care of the rest of the bag? The inside and outside of the bag are clean and in good condition.  I'm horrible at wrapping scarves.  I'm thinking of getting some material and sewing it on the handles. (Not much better at sewing!)
> 
> The contents in the pic are what I carry in my Red zip zip when I'm driving and running errands.  When I use this as my bus bag this afternoon I'm going to take a lot of this stuff out because I don't need a lot of this in my bus bag and it makes it lighter.  I like the center divider because I separate "wet" and "dry" items. Wet: water bottles, lipstick/gloss mirror case,  Pocket Bac sanitizers, reusable shopping bag, snacks, if any. Dry: calendar, notebook, phone, phone charger, Clipper card (on chain in pocket).  My aluminum RFID wallet is in the center compartment with my cash and change.
> 
> This is what the handles looked like in the seller's pics.(These are my pics but the seller's pics were similar, just for clarity.)  I just didn't look carefully at her pics before I placed my bid.  I can't be angry at the seller.


 
Holy crap on a cracker!  Those poor handles!  I see what you mean.  I have this bag as well and can't understand what must have happened for the handles to be in that shape.


Did the seller disclose the condition of the handles?  Can you return the bag or get a partial refund from the seller?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> And forget what I said about not liking the Neverfull.      I was getting ready to pack her up to return and decided to play with her a bit.   OMG.   She's not going anywhere!!!       That pink lining and the little pochette are just too appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known better than to take her back out of the box.


 
Awesome !  It was obviously meant to be.  Congrats again!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *Holy crap on a cracker! * Those poor handles!  I see what you mean.  I have this bag as well and can't understand what must have happened for the handles to be in that shape.
> 
> 
> Did the seller disclose the condition of the handles?  Can you return the bag or get a partial refund from the seller?



  They are shocking, aren't they?  After I bid on this bag I looked at every peanut Riley on ebay and I didn't see any with handles this bad.

The seller was very forthcoming about the handles.  Her pictures were clear. She said the bag was in good condition, but when you read further down she describes "Good" as: 

"GOOD  The item has been used and may have *significant major defects*"

I just didn't read any of that or take a good look at the pics until I placed my bid.  I got caught up in the fact that there was less than 2 hours left, and there were 31 bids, and while I was looking at it there was another bid placed.  After I placed my bid I looked at the bid history and the reason there were so many bids was because bidding started at $0.99!  A lot of people stop bidding on it when it reached $30 & $40.  I'm sure the person who bid just before me was so happy I placed my bid.  If I had done everything I did after I placed my bid, BEFORE I placed my bid, I would have taken my chances on a Chili Riley at $115. But I thought it would be fun to try another color. See? This is what happens when I deviate from Red!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Guess what arrived this morning.
> 
> My new precious Damier Azur Speedy 25!!!  I wanted her in the classic Speedy, not the bandouliere like my Monogram Speedy.  I also received my adorable round coin purse.





Trudysmom said:


> Here is my round coin purse. Good size and so pretty.



I love your new goodies, TM!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> They are shocking, aren't they?  After I bid on this bag I looked at every peanut Riley on ebay and I didn't see any with handles this bad.
> 
> The seller was very forthcoming about the handles.  Her pictures were clear. She said the bag was in good condition, but when you read further down she describes "Good" as:
> 
> "GOOD  The item has been used and may have *significant major defects*"
> 
> I just didn't read any of that or take a good look at the pics until I placed my bid.  I got caught up in the fact that there was less than 2 hours left, and there were 31 bids, and while I was looking at it there was another bid placed.  After I placed my bid I looked at the bid history and the reason there were so many bids was because bidding started at $0.99!  A lot of people stop bidding on it when it reached $30 & $40.  I'm sure the person who bid just before me was so happy I placed my bid.  If I had done everything I did after I placed my bid, BEFORE I placed my bid, I would have taken my chances on a Chili Riley at $115. But I thought it would be fun to try another color. See? This is what happens when I deviate from Red!



Does the seller allow returns, RN?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Guess what arrived this morning.
> 
> My new precious Damier Azur Speedy 25!!!  I wanted her in the classic Speedy, not the bandouliere like my Monogram Speedy.  I also received my adorable round coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already gave her a purse charm. I need to take a photo of the side. Her lock is so cute.





She's beautiful TM!  And I love the charm and coin purse!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Does the seller allow returns, RN?



Hey Sarah!

No returns.  But I broke down and ordered Dark Brown handle covers today from Thailand.  EDD is between March 9th and March 22nd.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> No returns.  But I broke down and ordered Dark Brown handle covers today from Thailand.  EDD is between March 9th and March 22nd.



I hope those work out well, honey.   I'm not familiar with how they are installed; do you have to sew them on or velcro or what?   I think I would buy an inexpensive scarf and play with wrapping the handles...how hard can it be?   HAHA


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Holy crap on a cracker!



     So NAC.  How do you really feel about that?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope those work out well, honey.   I'm not familiar with how they are installed; do you have to sew them on or velcro or what?   I think I would buy an inexpensive scarf and play with wrapping the handles...how hard can it be?   HAHA



Thanks Sarah,

They just zip around the handles.I figured I have enough trouble tying a scarf around my neck, I can't see me doing a good job making sure the scarves are wrapped properly around the handles so they stay on.  

We'll see..............


----------



## ilikesunshine

Trudysmom said:


> Guess what arrived this morning.
> 
> My new precious Damier Azur Speedy 25!!!  I wanted her in the classic Speedy, not the bandouliere like my Monogram Speedy.  I also received my adorable round coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already gave her a purse charm. I need to take a photo of the side. Her lock is so cute.



Very nice! Damier is one of my favorites (I don't own an LV...i admire from a far). My good friend has several LV and Fendi


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TGIF! Olive Carlyle today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> So NAC.  How do you really feel about that?




Oh dear, was I too subtle? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Olive Carlyle today.
> View attachment 3285258



Happy Friday NAC!

Carlyle is beautiful!  I love the wristlet with her!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Olive Carlyle today.
> View attachment 3285258




Oh I love that! Gorgeous style and color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TGIF! Olive Carlyle today.
> View attachment 3285258



  That bag is gorgeous.  

  OMG, I actually forget about my Carlyle bags.      Time for a Closet Sweep.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh dear, was I too subtle? [emoji23][emoji23]



LMBO.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> They are shocking, aren't they?  After I bid on this bag I looked at every peanut Riley on ebay and I didn't see any with handles this bad.
> 
> The seller was very forthcoming about the handles.  Her pictures were clear. She said the bag was in good condition, but when you read further down she describes "Good" as:
> 
> "GOOD  The item has been used and may have *significant major defects*"
> 
> I just didn't read any of that or take a good look at the pics until I placed my bid.  I got caught up in the fact that there was less than 2 hours left, and there were 31 bids, and while I was looking at it there was another bid placed.  After I placed my bid I looked at the bid history and the reason there were so many bids was because bidding started at $0.99!  A lot of people stop bidding on it when it reached $30 & $40.  I'm sure the person who bid just before me was so happy I placed my bid.  If I had done everything I did after I placed my bid, BEFORE I placed my bid, I would have taken my chances on a Chili Riley at $115. But I thought it would be fun to try another color. See? This is what happens when I deviate from Red!


 
Aww, I'm so sorry it all worked out that way.  But may be the handle covers will work and you will be able to carry the bag.  The Riley is a comfortable and easy bag to carry.  I love mine. (I have 3: Peanut, Light Blue and Chili)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday NAC!
> 
> Carlyle is beautiful!  I love the wristlet with her!
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Thanks RN!  This is a bag that I knew I had to have as soon as I saw pictures.  But luckily I was able to hold out and get her on clearance.  At Dillards, of course.  LOL>



MKB0925 said:


> Oh I love that! Gorgeous style and color!


 Thanks!  Me too!  Very easy to carry.




MiaBorsa said:


> That bag is gorgeous.
> OMG, I actually forget about my Carlyle bags.      Time for a Closet Sweep.


IIRC, you have some beautiful Carlyles.  Don't you have one with grommets?  I totally missed out on those.  




MiaBorsa said:


> LMBO.


 **whistles innocently**


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> IIRC, you have some beautiful Carlyles.  Don't you have one with grommets?  I totally missed out on those.
> 
> **whistles innocently**



I did buy the grommet Carlyle, but I returned it because of a flaw.  I still have the cognac and red, though.  I don't think I have carried the red one.


----------



## immigratty

Gucci Red and Black Python Hysteria Clutch


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I did buy the grommet Carlyle, but I returned it because of a flaw.  I still have the cognac and red, though.  I don't think I have carried the red one.




The red is the one that got away. That one is gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> Gucci Red and Black Python Hysteria Clutch




Nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> Gucci Red and Black Python Hysteria Clutch



Gorgeous.   Did you see the Gucci sale on Gilt yesterday?


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Nice!



thank you. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous.   Did you see the Gucci sale on Gilt yesterday?



I don't even know what Gilt is...but I'mma check it out!


----------



## elbgrl

Brahmin ladies - I think I need a new cops! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Brahmin ladies - I think I need a new cops! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3286494



That's cute, Rosie.  Are you getting the weekender?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Brahmin ladies - I think I need a new cops! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3286494




That looks so fun! Are you getting one?


----------



## elbgrl

I need one!


----------



## immigratty

elbgrl said:


> Brahmin ladies - I think I need a new cops! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3286494



this is so cute. I love the cars


----------



## momjules

Excuse me.  Did you get the email that the New Jersey Brahmin outlet is 50 percent off original price this weekend only?


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went to a beautiful nursery in a town nearby. I took my Coach New Willis Parchment with me. 

We bought a lot of plants and flowers as usual. We didn't get this rose since we have plenty of roses, but this one was so pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a beautiful nursery in a town nearby. I took my Coach New Willis Parchment with me.
> 
> We bought a lot of plants and flowers as usual. We didn't get this rose since we have plenty of roses, but this one was so pretty.




Bothe Willis and the Rose are pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Gucci Red and Black Python Hysteria Clutch




That's one red hot Python! Beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Brahmin ladies - I think I need a new cops! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3286494




Pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went to a beautiful nursery in a town nearby. I took my Coach New Willis Parchment with me.
> 
> We bought a lot of plants and flowers as usual. We didn't get this rose since we have plenty of roses, but this one was so pretty.




Willis is so cute! That rose is so beautiful!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> That's one red hot Python! Beautiful.



thank you TB


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK Center Stripe Sutton on the morning commute


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Center Stripe Sutton on the morning commute
> View attachment 3288321



Nice!   I don't remember that one, NAC.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Center Stripe Sutton on the morning commute
> View attachment 3288321


Pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to lunch and did some errands today. It was the first time out for my new Louis Vuitton Damier Azure Speedy 25.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   I don't remember that one, NAC.




Thanks! It was another  Dillards clearance steal of a deal.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bag.




 Thanks! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and did some errands today. It was the first time out for my new Louis Vuitton Damier Azure Speedy 25.




Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK Hamilton Traveler getting the love today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Hamilton Traveler getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 3290148



Happy Hump Day NAC! 

She's a beautiful Travel"er" companion!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Hump Day NAC!
> 
> She's a beautiful Travel"er" companion!


 
Thanks RN!!  Happy Hump Day to you as well!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Very pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Monogram Speedy today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Monogram Speedy today.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Monogram Speedy today.


So lovely!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK Pale Blue Cindy and her two color poofy fob for today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Pale Blue Cindy and her two color poofy fob for today.
> View attachment 3291128
> View attachment 3291128



Happy Friday-Eve NAC!

Cindy is beautiful!  And her poofy fob looks great on her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Monogram Speedy today.



Cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Pale Blue Cindy and her two color poofy fob for today.
> View attachment 3291128
> View attachment 3291128



Cute combo, NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-Eve NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy is beautiful!  And her poofy fob looks great on her!




Thanks RN! She is perfect for a rainy Thursday.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute combo, NAC!




Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

This one arrived yesterday; my first piece in the Damier Ebene print.   This is the LV Delightful MM.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MiaBorsa said:


> This one arrived yesterday; my first piece in the Damier Ebene print.   This is the LV Delightful MM.



Beautiful MB,love this bag


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  I love that print.  Enjoy your new LV.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> This one arrived yesterday; my first piece in the Damier Ebene print.   This is the LV Delightful MM.


Very nice MB. Right in line with your other hobos. The lining is pretty too. Soooo, that's one or two windows right there.  :giggles:


----------



## MiaBorsa

rubylovesdooney said:


> Beautiful MB,love this bag





lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I love that print.  Enjoy your new LV.



Thanks so much, ladies.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice MB. Right in line with your other hobos. The lining is pretty too. Soooo, that's one or two windows right there.  :giggles:



  Yep, a couple of windows for sure!!   This wraps up my venture into LV.  I have a satchel, a tote and a hobo so I'm good to go.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Yep, a couple of windows for sure!!   This wraps up my venture into LV.  I have a satchel, a tote and a hobo so I'm good to go.


Excuse me if I don't believe you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Excuse me if I don't believe you.



   How about, "that's it for today."


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> This one arrived yesterday; my first piece in the Damier Ebene print.   This is the LV Delightful MM.




Oh my!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> This one arrived yesterday; my first piece in the Damier Ebene print.   This is the LV Delightful MM.




Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Pale Blue Cindy and her two color poofy fob for today.
> View attachment 3291128
> View attachment 3291128


Very nice bag and color.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> This one arrived yesterday; my first piece in the Damier Ebene print.   This is the LV Delightful MM.


Very nice bag. I have the Speedy in monogram and Damier Azure so this print is my next Speedy. I will get the Bandoulier in the Ebene. I wanted all three canvas prints in Speedy. Well, also the accessories. 

Congratulations on your newest Louis Vuitton!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Center Stripe Sutton on the morning commute
> View attachment 3288321




Like a sexy sports car! [emoji173]&#65039;



Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and did some errands today. It was the first time out for my new Louis Vuitton Damier Azure Speedy 25.




Love it and I love the charm on there. So pretty and girly. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Hamilton Traveler getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 3290148




Beautiful color NAC! Beautiful. 



Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Monogram Speedy today.




Another pretty Speedy T! I love the charm on this one as well. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK Pale Blue Cindy and her two color poofy fob for today.
> View attachment 3291128
> View attachment 3291128




Very pretty. I love the two-tone pouf! 



MiaBorsa said:


> This one arrived yesterday; my first piece in the Damier Ebene print.   This is the LV Delightful MM.




That's a great hobo. This one looks so nice and easy to carry. Love the red lining. I would pick this one too. 



MiaBorsa said:


> How about, "that's it for today."




I think is this is a good place to start girlfriend. :high five:


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> How about, "that's it for today."


I am surprised your avatar doesn't represent anything from the LV pool yet. 

Just sayin' but of course I so love the LC logo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7]



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bag. I have the Speedy in monogram and Damier Azure so this print is my next Speedy. I will get the Bandoulier in the Ebene. I wanted all three canvas prints in Speedy. Well, also the accessories.
> 
> Congratulations on your newest Louis Vuitton!



Thanks!  I planned to buy one satchel (SpeedyB 30), one tote (Neverfull MM), and one hobo (Delightful MM).  I don't care for the Damier Azur so I went with the Ebene for the hobo.   I think my favorite pattern is the Monogram, though.   

So far I have an Emilie wallet, key cles, mini pochette, and the pochette that comes with the Neverfull in mono.   I "need" one accessory piece in the Damier Ebene, so I'm thinking the zippy card case or cosmetic.   That's all I have planned at this point.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That's a great hobo. This one looks so nice and easy to carry. Love the red lining. I would pick this one too.
> 
> I think is this is a good place to start girlfriend. :high five:



Thanks, TB!   I think I hear the Ban Wagon pulling into the station?!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I am surprised your avatar doesn't represent anything from the LV pool yet.
> 
> Just sayin' but of course I so love the LC logo.



No, I'm going to keep the LC logo as long as it annoys you.   :lolots::giggles:


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!  I planned to buy one satchel (SpeedyB 30), one tote (Neverfull MM), and one hobo (Delightful MM).  I don't care for the Damier Azur so I went with the Ebene for the hobo.   I think my favorite pattern is the Monogram, though.
> 
> So far I have an Emilie wallet, key cles, mini pochette, and the pochette that comes with the Neverfull in mono.   I "need" one accessory piece in the Damier Ebene, so I'm thinking the zippy card case or cosmetic.   That's all I have planned at this point.


Monogram is very pretty. Love mine. The Azure is so great for warm weather months. Such a happy print. I was surprised how darling it was when it arrived.  The Ebene will be good to have also since it will have the handles that are different. I am going to keep getting my accessories in the monogram. I will keep my Coach wallet. That wallet has really been great. I love LV accessories, my round coin purse is so cute. I have  pouches but I will add a couple in LV. I like the cosmetic pouch a lot. Right now, my Dooney pouches are so great though. The one I use right now holds so much.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Monogram is very pretty. Love mine. The Azure is so great for warm weather months. Such a happy print. I was surprised how darling it was when it arrived.  The Ebene will be good to have also since it will have the handles that are different. I am going to keep getting my accessories in the monogram. I will keep my Coach wallet. That wallet has really been great. I love LV accessories, my round coin purse is so cute. I have lots of little pouches but I will add a couple in LV. I like the cosmetic pouch a lot. Right now, my Dooney pouches are so great though. The one I use right now holds so much.



I know what you mean about favorite accessories!   I have Vera Bradley cosmetic pouches that I will not give up!      I also love the Coach slim soft wallets better than any.   It's fun to open a handbag and see cute accessories inside.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I know what you mean about favorite accessories!   I have Vera Bradley cosmetic pouches that I will not give up!      I also love the Coach slim soft wallets better than any.   It's fun to open a handbag and see cute accessories inside.


I have Vera Bradley accessories. They are really pretty.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> This one arrived yesterday; my first piece in the Damier Ebene print.   This is the LV Delightful MM.




She is beautiful. Enjoy!! [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> This one arrived yesterday; my first piece in the Damier Ebene print.   This is the LV Delightful MM.




Such a beautiful bag!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> No, I'm going to keep the LC logo as long as it annoys you.   :lolots::giggles:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Did a bit of closet diving today. Coach Blue Ticking Stripe Tote.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a bit of closet diving today. Coach Blue Ticking Stripe Tote.
> View attachment 3294239
> 
> View attachment 3294240


Very nice for spring!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a bit of closet diving today. Coach Blue Ticking Stripe Tote.
> View attachment 3294239
> 
> View attachment 3294240




Yes, very cute for spring! Right now it's sunny and 50 degrees. It totally feels like that bag! [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice for spring!




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, very cute for spring! Right now it's sunny and 50 degrees. It totally feels like that bag! [emoji295]&#65039;




Thanks TB!  It's sunny and 70s around here today, a beautiful day.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks TB!  It's sunny and 70s around here today, a beautiful day.




I'm so jelly! Lol!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a bit of closet diving today. Coach Blue Ticking Stripe Tote.
> View attachment 3294239
> 
> View attachment 3294240



Such a cute tote, NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a cute tote, NAC!




Thanks Sarah!  I have the pink one too. So easy to carry.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just moving this here so NAC won't miss it.   



MiaBorsa said:


> This just in, for *NAC*...   Kate Spade online sale; additional 25% off with code "YESPLEASE."     https://www.katespade.com/sale/view...extgid=extg_03042016_RTWStyling&cp=1013362977


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Just moving this here so NAC won't miss it.




Thanks! I don't always remember to check that thread. 

That code is so me!!!  Love it!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Madison hobo.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison hobo.


Very pretty.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison hobo.


Oooo, very pretty. What color is that....bone? Nice set, naturally.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison hobo.




Goooorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty.


  Thanks, TM.  



YankeeDooney said:


> Oooo, very pretty. What color is that....bone? Nice set, naturally.


  I can't remember the color name (this was a closet dive), but it is a bone-ish color.   Thanks.  



PcanTannedBty said:


> Goooorgeous!


  Thank ya, girlie.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison hobo.




Oh, she's pretty! I forget about that bag style.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh, she's pretty! I forget about that bag style.



I love that bag.   Wish I had nabbed her in a second color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Another closet dive; I'm in the Coach section this week.       This is the Madison Pinnacle Drawstring.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison hobo.



Beautiful couple!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive; I'm in the Coach section this week.       This is the Madison Pinnacle Drawstring.



Love this drawstring bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive; I'm in the Coach section this week.       This is the Madison Pinnacle Drawstring.


Very pretty!!! Looks like it is also a satchel.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Beautiful couple!


 Thanks, Nebo!



rubylovesdooney said:


> Love this drawstring bag.


  Thanks, Ruby!



Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!!! Looks like it is also a satchel.


 Thanks, TM.   Actually, it has a shoulder strap and a crossbody strap.  I never use the crossbody strap and take it off.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, I went to Macy's earlier to return a pair of shoes that I had ordered online.  I strolled through the handbags and saw a bunch of the cute new small Bitsy bags.   They are all darling but too small for me.  

Then I cruised Coach and MKors and almost made a clean gettaway.  This MK "Julia" hobo caught my eye and I had to stop and check her out.   She is a medium size and very lightweight.  I really like the hardware treatment on this bag.    The VIP sale is going on for 25% off, plus I had some Plenti-points money, so I got her for about $225.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I went to Macy's earlier to return a pair of shoes that I had ordered online.  I strolled through the handbags and saw a bunch of the cute new small Bitsy bags.   They are all darling but too small for me.
> 
> Then I cruised Coach and MKors and almost made a clean gettaway.  This MK "Julia" hobo caught my eye and I had to stop and check her out.   She is a medium size and very lightweight.  I really like the hardware treatment on this bag.    The VIP sale is going on for 25% off, plus I had some Plenti-points money, so I got her for about $225.



She's really pretty. For a second I thought it was a Coach Nomad, it looks very similar.
Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's really pretty. For a second I thought it was a Coach Nomad, it looks very similar.
> Congrats!



Thanks MB.  She's smaller than the Nomad and slightly pebbled.  Leather is similar to Riley.  I really like the hardware touches...the shoulder strap is wide and it has a zipper, too.


----------



## MaryBel

I found these at my local Macy's. They are nylon bags from Coach. They were super cheap, like $50+tax or something like that, so I got both since I figured both are nice styles to have.

Then as I was paying for the Dooneys I got (See them in the Dooney reveal thread), I kept looking at the display and they had 1 more tote and 2 more xbodies, all in the same color, so I decided to get those 3 too, perfect for gifts, the tote for my mom and the xbodies for my sis and SIL.

ETA: whoa, sorry for the blurry pic!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks MB.  She's smaller than the Nomad and slightly pebbled.  Leather is similar to Riley.  I really like the hardware touches...the shoulder strap is wide and it has a zipper, too.



Oh yeah, I can see the pebble now that you mentioned.
The details on it are really nice! Lately I haven't seen any MK that I like, but this one I like!
I wonder if it comes in Navy


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh yeah, I can see the pebble now that you mentioned.
> The details on it are really nice! Lately I haven't seen any MK that I like, but this one I like!
> I wonder if it comes in Navy



Actually, it does.    http://www.michaelkors.com/julia-medium-leather-shoulder-bag/_/R-US_30S6GJQL2L?No=33&color=0240


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I found these at my local Macy's. They are nylon bags from Coach. They were super cheap, like $50+tax or something like that, so I got both since I figured both are nice styles to have.
> 
> Then as I was paying for the Dooneys I got (See them in the Dooney reveal thread), I kept looking at the display and they had 1 more tote and 2 more xbodies, all in the same color, so I decided to get those 3 too, perfect for gifts, the tote for my mom and the xbodies for my sis and SIL.
> 
> ETA: whoa, sorry for the blurry pic!



Cute bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  your new hobo is a beauty.  Love the lines and the details.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  your new hobo is a beauty.  Love the lines and the details.



Thanks, LJ.  I love the details, too.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Actually, it does.    http://www.michaelkors.com/julia-medium-leather-shoulder-bag/_/R-US_30S6GJQL2L?No=33&color=0240



OMG, all three colors are so pretty!
This one goes to my wish list.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bags!



Thanks Sarah!
They are awesome, very light weight, so perfect for casual occasions. I think they will be perfect for amusement parks or fairs. And they retailed 245 and 225, so to get them around 50ish each is pretty good. And in blue, they are so me!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> OMG, all three colors are so pretty!
> This one goes to my wish list.



OK, the bag is really, really pretty.   However...  it is too small.   It holds my stuff, but looks disproportionately small for a hobo when it slouches.   Kind of hard to describe, but after purse-posing (lol) I'm not pleased with it so I'm returning it today.  It is called the "medium" Julia, so maybe they will introduce a large later.  

I also returned the LV "Delightful" hobo this week after deciding that it was too big and bulky feeling.  Gorgeous bag, just not the right size for me.   

I'm pretty much Goldilocks when it comes to handbags.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the bag is really, really pretty.   However...  it is too small.   It holds my stuff, but looks disproportionately small for a hobo when it slouches.   Kind of hard to describe, but after purse-posing (lol) I'm not pleased with it so I'm returning it today.  It is called the "medium" Julia, so maybe they will introduce a large later.
> 
> I also returned the LV "Delightful" hobo this week after deciding that it was too big and bulky feeling.  Gorgeous bag, just not the right size for me.
> 
> I'm pretty much Goldilocks when it comes to handbags.



Oh, no, sorry to hear that, about both bags!

But I know what you mean, it needs to look good when loaded and carried. Hopefully they will make a large Julia too!

Hopefully you will find an LV hobo that fits your needs soon. For the money, it needs to be perfect!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I went to Macy's earlier to return a pair of shoes that I had ordered online.  I strolled through the handbags and saw a bunch of the cute new small Bitsy bags.   They are all darling but too small for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I cruised Coach and MKors and almost made a clean gettaway.  This MK "Julia" hobo caught my eye and I had to stop and check her out.   She is a medium size and very lightweight.  I really like the hardware treatment on this bag.    The VIP sale is going on for 25% off, plus I had some Plenti-points money, so I got her for about $225.




She is very pretty! I will have to look for her...that leather is gorgeous and I love that color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I went to Macy's earlier to return a pair of shoes that I had ordered online.  I strolled through the handbags and saw a bunch of the cute new small Bitsy bags.   They are all darling but too small for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I cruised Coach and MKors and almost made a clean gettaway.  This MK "Julia" hobo caught my eye and I had to stop and check her out.   She is a medium size and very lightweight.  I really like the hardware treatment on this bag.    The VIP sale is going on for 25% off, plus I had some Plenti-points money, so I got her for about $225.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dillards clearance strikes again!  I love this color and this will be fun to carry


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh, no, sorry to hear that, about both bags!
> 
> But I know what you mean, it needs to look good when loaded and carried. Hopefully they will make a large Julia too!
> 
> Hopefully you will find an LV hobo that fits your needs soon. For the money, it needs to be perfect!



There are a couple of LV hobos that I have my eye on, but I'm not going to buy any more LVs for a while. Those are too much money for impulse purchases.  

In other news, I ran to Macy's and exchanged the Julia hobo for the Julia satchel and the new small wallet to match. This satchel is also the acorn color, which is lighter than luggage but darker than peanut. Not such a great pic, but I really like this bag. It's similar in size to a large Riley, but no inside middle pocket.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> She is very pretty! I will have to look for her...that leather is gorgeous and I love that color.



It is a stunning bag, MKB.   Unfortunately it is a little on the small side so I exchanged her for a different style.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> There are a couple of LV hobos that I have my eye on, but I'm not going to buy any more LVs for a while. Those are too much money for impulse purchases.
> 
> In other news, I ran to Macy's and exchanged the Julia hobo for the Julia satchel and the new small wallet to match. This satchel is also the acorn color, which is lighter than luggage but darker than peanut. Not such a great pic, but I really like this bag. It's similar in size to a large Riley, but no inside middle pocket.




Mia:  love the Julia satchel too.  I'm a satchel girl,  so I could see myself buying this one.  The hobo was beautiful,  but right for me.  Too bad it was too small for you.  Hope you love the satchel.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Mia:  love the Julia satchel too.  I'm a satchel girl,  so I could see myself buying this one.  The hobo was beautiful,  but right for me.  Too bad it was too small for you.  Hope you love the satchel.



It's actually much prettier in person, LJ.  The hardware touches on the bag aren't showing up well in my photos.   I love this color, too.   

If the hobo had been a couple of inches larger I would have preferred that style, but I love this satchel and I seem to be carrying satchels more often lately.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance strikes again!  I love this color and this will be fun to carry
> View attachment 3300037
> 
> View attachment 3300038



Another Dillard's score!!   What a darling bag; perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the bag is really, really pretty.   However...  it is too small.   It holds my stuff, but looks disproportionately small for a hobo when it slouches.   Kind of hard to describe, but after purse-posing (lol) I'm not pleased with it so I'm returning it today.  It is called the "medium" Julia, so maybe they will introduce a large later.
> 
> 
> 
> I also returned the LV "Delightful" hobo this week after deciding that it was too big and bulky feeling.  Gorgeous bag, just not the right size for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much Goldilocks when it comes to handbags.




If it's not right, it's not right. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance strikes again!  I love this color and this will be fun to carry
> View attachment 3300037
> 
> View attachment 3300038





MiaBorsa said:


> There are a couple of LV hobos that I have my eye on, but I'm not going to buy any more LVs for a while. Those are too much money for impulse purchases.
> 
> In other news, I ran to Macy's and exchanged the Julia hobo for the Julia satchel and the new small wallet to match. This satchel is also the acorn color, which is lighter than luggage but darker than peanut. Not such a great pic, but I really like this bag. It's similar in size to a large Riley, but no inside middle pocket.



Very pretty new bags!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> There are a couple of LV hobos that I have my eye on, but I'm not going to buy any more LVs for a while. Those are too much money for impulse purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I ran to Macy's and exchanged the Julia hobo for the Julia satchel and the new small wallet to match. This satchel is also the acorn color, which is lighter than luggage but darker than peanut. Not such a great pic, but I really like this bag. It's similar in size to a large Riley, but no inside middle pocket.




That is pretty!! Great color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Another Dillard's score!!   What a darling bag; perfect for spring and summer!




That's what I was thinking. Easy to take care of too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty new bags!




Thanks TM!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance strikes again!  I love this color and this will be fun to carry
> View attachment 3300037
> 
> View attachment 3300038



Very pretty! Congrats GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> There are a couple of LV hobos that I have my eye on, but I'm not going to buy any more LVs for a while. Those are too much money for impulse purchases.
> 
> In other news, I ran to Macy's and exchanged the Julia hobo for the Julia satchel and the new small wallet to match. This satchel is also the acorn color, which is lighter than luggage but darker than peanut. Not such a great pic, but I really like this bag. It's similar in size to a large Riley, but no inside middle pocket.



Oooh, this one is pretty too! I love the zipper detail! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Very pretty! Congrats GF!




Thanks GF! I love your recent purchases! I'm so jealous, lol.


----------



## jeep317

So I went to Vera to spend my birthday coupon...I only wanted accessories but stuff happens. Who wants to see?


----------



## jeep317

Ok I'm sharing anyway because it's so beautiful! I had no idea VB had ventured into leather bags! It is super soft & smells fantastic. And the color...


----------



## YankeeDooney

jeep317 said:


> Ok I'm sharing anyway because it's so beautiful! I had no idea VB had ventured into leather bags! It is super soft & smells fantastic. And the color...


Wow, who knew they did leather? That is a surprise. Very nice Jeep. What is the interior like?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> There are a couple of LV hobos that I have my eye on, but I'm not going to buy any more LVs for a while. Those are too much money for impulse purchases.
> 
> In other news, I ran to Macy's and exchanged the Julia hobo for the Julia satchel and the new small wallet to match. This satchel is also the acorn color, which is lighter than luggage but darker than peanut. Not such a great pic, but I really like this bag. It's similar in size to a large Riley, but no inside middle pocket.


Ooooo, this one is nice too MB! I really like the look of this bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance strikes again!  I love this color and this will be fun to carry
> View attachment 3300037
> 
> View attachment 3300038


Love the blue color NAC but for the life of me I cannot figure out w hat the pattern is????


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks GF! I love your recent purchases! I'm so jealous, lol.



Thanks GF!
I guess we are jealous of each other's purchases


----------



## Trudysmom

jeep317 said:


> So I went to Vera to spend my birthday coupon...I only wanted accessories but stuff happens. Who wants to see?


Very pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

jeep317 said:


> Ok I'm sharing anyway because it's so beautiful! I had no idea VB had ventured into leather bags! It is super soft & smells fantastic. And the color...



Wow, that's a nice bag! I didn't know they made leather bags! Congrats, she is gorgeous!
I wonder if we have a VB store at the outlet here...need to investigate!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Love the blue color NAC but for the life of me I cannot figure out w hat the pattern is????



Aren't they flowers?


----------



## jeep317

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, who knew they did leather? That is a surprise. Very nice Jeep. What is the interior like?


----------



## YankeeDooney

jeep317 said:


>


Oh my gosh! I love that. It is so pretty, it's like getting a surprise bouquet inside. Thanks for showing pics!


----------



## jeep317

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh my gosh! I love that. It is so pretty, it's like getting a surprise bouquet inside. Thanks for showing pics!



Thanks! I'm smitten with her! &#128525;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty new bags!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is pretty!! Great color!





MaryBel said:


> Oooh, this one is pretty too! I love the zipper detail! Congrats!





YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo, this one is nice too MB! I really like the look of this bag.



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> So I went to Vera to spend my birthday coupon...I only wanted accessories but stuff happens. Who wants to see?





jeep317 said:


> Ok I'm sharing anyway because it's so beautiful! I had no idea VB had ventured into leather bags! It is super soft & smells fantastic. And the color...





jeep317 said:


>



Gorgeous stuff, Jeep.   I love VB and can't resist the VB store when I go to the mall.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the bag is really, really pretty.   However...  it is too small.   It holds my stuff, but looks disproportionately small for a hobo when it slouches.   Kind of hard to describe, but after purse-posing (lol) I'm not pleased with it so I'm returning it today.  It is called the "medium" Julia, so maybe they will introduce a large later.
> 
> 
> 
> I also returned the LV "Delightful" hobo this week after deciding that it was too big and bulky feeling.  Gorgeous bag, just not the right size for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much Goldilocks when it comes to handbags.




OMG....I saw this Hobo on Wednesday...it is gorgeous!!! I fell in love with the Saddle color but I never buy anything (cuz I'm cheap) unless it's on mega sale. However, I wondered about the size and if it would be too small. Based on what you said, I will definitely have to put my stuff in it becuz, like you, if it doesn't lay right or sags, I don't like it. You are so right...Pictures don't do it justice...you have to see the details in person. 

I like the satchel! That might be an option for me 

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Another closet dive; I'm in the Coach section this week.       This is the Madison Pinnacle Drawstring.




Very nice! 



MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I went to Macy's earlier to return a pair of shoes that I had ordered online.  I strolled through the handbags and saw a bunch of the cute new small Bitsy bags.   They are all darling but too small for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I cruised Coach and MKors and almost made a clean gettaway.  This MK "Julia" hobo caught my eye and I had to stop and check her out.   She is a medium size and very lightweight.  I really like the hardware treatment on this bag.    The VIP sale is going on for 25% off, plus I had some Plenti-points money, so I got her for about $225.




I can see why you had to get that. The leather looks amazing and I love all of the details on the sides. I opened the link too and saw that gorgeous coral. OMG! 



MaryBel said:


> I found these at my local Macy's. They are nylon bags from Coach. They were super cheap, like $50+tax or something like that, so I got both since I figured both are nice styles to have.
> 
> Then as I was paying for the Dooneys I got (See them in the Dooney reveal thread), I kept looking at the display and they had 1 more tote and 2 more xbodies, all in the same color, so I decided to get those 3 too, perfect for gifts, the tote for my mom and the xbodies for my sis and SIL.
> 
> ETA: whoa, sorry for the blurry pic!




Such a pretty color! Three ladies are going to be very happy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the bag is really, really pretty.   However...  it is too small.   It holds my stuff, but looks disproportionately small for a hobo when it slouches.   Kind of hard to describe, but after purse-posing (lol) I'm not pleased with it so I'm returning it today.  It is called the "medium" Julia, so maybe they will introduce a large later.
> 
> 
> 
> I also returned the LV "Delightful" hobo this week after deciding that it was too big and bulky feeling.  Gorgeous bag, just not the right size for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much Goldilocks when it comes to handbags.




Oh no, I'm sorry they didn't work out for you. I know what you mean. I need to have that sweet spot in the shoulder strap for a hobo or a tote.   A bag has to feel right.  Have you looked into the LV Portabello? That one is on my dream LV list. Someday.... Maybe. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance strikes again!  I love this color and this will be fun to carry
> View attachment 3300037
> 
> View attachment 3300038




So pretty NAC! That's a gorgeous soft blue. Enjoy!



MiaBorsa said:


> There are a couple of LV hobos that I have my eye on, but I'm not going to buy any more LVs for a while. Those are too much money for impulse purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I ran to Macy's and exchanged the Julia hobo for the Julia satchel and the new small wallet to match. This satchel is also the acorn color, which is lighter than luggage but darker than peanut. Not such a great pic, but I really like this bag. It's similar in size to a large Riley, but no inside middle pocket.




Love this one too! I love MK substantial zipper pulls and this one features a lot of them.  I'm glad you were able to find one that works.  Also you answered my question about another LV hobo. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> So I went to Vera to spend my birthday coupon...I only wanted accessories but stuff happens. Who wants to see?







jeep317 said:


> Ok I'm sharing anyway because it's so beautiful! I had no idea VB had ventured into leather bags! It is super soft & smells fantastic. And the color...







jeep317 said:


>





Gorgeous bag Jeep! The combination of the red color with the lining is so pretty. I didn't know VB made leather bags. I will have to check that out now. Congrats on your new beauty. [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jeep317 said:


> Ok I'm sharing anyway because it's so beautiful! I had no idea VB had ventured into leather bags! It is super soft & smells fantastic. And the color...




Beautiful!  Love the color. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's TJMaxx find. Large Greenwich in Navy/Luggage. Just about half off. Yes please.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's TJMaxx find. Large Greenwich in Navy/Luggage. Just about half off. Yes please.
> View attachment 3301024



She is a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> She is a beauty!




Thanks! I am happy with the price, but then anything less than full price makes me happy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> OMG....I saw this Hobo on Wednesday...it is gorgeous!!! I fell in love with the Saddle color but I never buy anything (cuz I'm cheap) unless it's on mega sale. However, I wondered about the size and if it would be too small. Based on what you said, I will definitely have to put my stuff in it becuz, like you, if it doesn't lay right or sags, I don't like it. You are so right...Pictures don't do it justice...you have to see the details in person.
> 
> I like the satchel! That might be an option for me
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!



Thanks.  As I have said, if that hobo was a couple of inches bigger it would be mine!   It is a STUNNING bag and the leather is fabulous.  The strap is wide and comfortable and it easily passes the "elbow test."   It just doesn't hang well on me for some reason.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I can see why you had to get that. The leather looks amazing and I love all of the details on the sides. I opened the link too and saw that gorgeous coral. OMG!





Twoboyz said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry they didn't work out for you. I know what you mean. I need to have that sweet spot in the shoulder strap for a hobo or a tote.   A bag has to feel right.  Have you looked into the LV Portabello? That one is on my dream LV list. Someday.... Maybe. [emoji4]


 Thanks TB.  I have the satchel loaded up today, but I hope they come out with a larger version of the hobo.  

I have looked at all of the LV hobos, but they are either too expensive (lol) or not quite right for me.   I'm curious about the brand new "Duomo hobo" but I have not seen it IRL...just in reveals.  I am so particular about the "bulk" of a shoulder bag against my body and (as you say), the struggle is real!    

I resisted LV for years, always wondering how _sensible_ people can spend big bucks on thin canvas purses (and yes I realize there are leather LVs but those are not the hot items).   Now that I own a few pieces I still wonder about that "emperor's new clothes" syndrome.     They are definitely nothing special as far as construction, but they do have a certain cachet that is fun.  

Can I admit that I like my Dooney Gretchen Gretta hobo better than the Delightful I had?   OMG.      Also, I can't get beyond feeling a little self-conscious when carrying an LV.  I almost feel silly...what??   HAHA


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty new bags!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is pretty!! Great color!





MaryBel said:


> Oooh, this one is pretty too! I love the zipper detail! Congrats!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's TJMaxx find. Large Greenwich in Navy/Luggage. Just about half off. Yes please.
> View attachment 3301024





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! I am happy with the price, but then anything less than full price makes me happy.



She's gorgeous, NAC!   Love that color.   I agree about getting a reduced price; that's always a good feeling.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's TJMaxx find. Large Greenwich in Navy/Luggage. Just about half off. Yes please.
> View attachment 3301024




Beautiful color! You always find great bags at TJ Maxx, well really everywhere. Lol! Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, NAC!   Love that color.   I agree about getting a reduced price; that's always a good feeling.




Thanks Sarah! As much as I love the watermelon and tile blue Greenwich's I already have, I can see the navy getting lots of use.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful color! You always find great bags at TJ Maxx, well really everywhere. Lol! Enjoy!




Thanks TB! I don't always succeed in finding good deals. But when I do I'm happy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful color! You always find great bags at TJ Maxx, well really everywhere. Lol! Enjoy!


Yes, I must agree. NAC finds some of the best deals around. Yes Please! Beautiful bag NAC!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Such a pretty color! Three ladies are going to be very happy!



Thanks GF!
I'm lucky that they are very easy to please, so for sure they will be happy!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's TJMaxx find. Large Greenwich in Navy/Luggage. Just about half off. Yes please.
> View attachment 3301024



OMG, so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG, I bought something from FOS.      I know I said I was through with them, but I "accidentally" opened an email for the last sale (I thought it was the PCE) and saw a few things I couldn't resist.   I got this MFF siggy "Margot" carryall and matching leather soft wallet for less than $200 for both.  Practically free!!   







My daughters will be home Easter weekend so I anticipate some closet purging will go on.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I bought something from FOS.      I know I said I was through with them, but I "accidentally" opened an email for the last sale (I thought it was the PCE) and saw a few things I couldn't resist.   I got this MFF siggy "Margot" carryall and matching leather soft wallet for less than $200 for both.  Practically free!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters will be home Easter weekend so I anticipate some closet purging will go on.



Love it! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love it! Congrats!



Thanks, MB!   I hope I don't get sucked into the FOS vortex again.     I am one of the few who actually likes siggy bags, and I love this one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here is my single purchase from the current Coach PCE.    Luckily I am not a fan of most of the current Coach handbags, so just a little card case.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Here is my single purchase from the current Coach PCE.    Luckily I am not a fan of most of the current Coach handbags, so just a little card case.


Very pretty color.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I bought something from FOS.      I know I said I was through with them, but I "accidentally" opened an email for the last sale (I thought it was the PCE) and saw a few things I couldn't resist.   I got this MFF siggy "Margot" carryall and matching leather soft wallet for less than $200 for both.  Practically free!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters will be home Easter weekend so I anticipate some closet purging will go on.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's TJMaxx find. Large Greenwich in Navy/Luggage. Just about half off. Yes please.
> View attachment 3301024



Very pretty bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Monogram Speedy 25 Bandouliere today.  

I  Speedy bags.


----------



## immigratty

Out and about with my Gucci Bamboo Daily Tote in Rose Beige


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Love the blue color NAC but for the life of me I cannot figure out w hat the pattern is????




It's flowers scattered all over the bag. Kind of a watercolor effect. 

(Sorry just saw this)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, I must agree. NAC finds some of the best deals around. Yes Please! Beautiful bag NAC!




Thanks YD!  I think the ladies find the best deals at the outlets.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I bought something from FOS.      I know I said I was through with them, but I "accidentally" opened an email for the last sale (I thought it was the PCE) and saw a few things I couldn't resist.   I got this MFF siggy "Margot" carryall and matching leather soft wallet for less than $200 for both.  Practically free!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters will be home Easter weekend so I anticipate some closet purging will go on.




I love the dark trim. Very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Monogram Speedy 25 Bandouliere today.
> 
> I  Speedy bags.




Love!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> Out and about with my Gucci Bamboo Daily Tote in Rose Beige




That is pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TB.  I have the satchel loaded up today, but I hope they come out with a larger version of the hobo.
> 
> I have looked at all of the LV hobos, but they are either too expensive (lol) or not quite right for me.   I'm curious about the brand new "Duomo hobo" but I have not seen it IRL...just in reveals.  I am so particular about the "bulk" of a shoulder bag against my body and (as you say), the struggle is real!
> 
> I resisted LV for years, always wondering how _sensible_ people can spend big bucks on thin canvas purses (and yes I realize there are leather LVs but those are not the hot items).   Now that I own a few pieces I still wonder about that "emperor's new clothes" syndrome.     They are definitely nothing special as far as construction, but they do have a certain cachet that is fun.
> 
> Can I admit that I like my Dooney Gretchen Gretta hobo better than the Delightful I had?   OMG.      Also, I can't get beyond feeling a little self-conscious when carrying an LV.  I almost feel silly...what??   HAHA


I love my Louis Vuitton bags.    The canvas Speedy's are so adorable. My Gucci satchel is cute too. Fun to use them.


----------



## Alto Junkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Here is my single purchase from the current Coach PCE.    Luckily I am not a fan of most of the current Coach handbags, so just a little card case.


Very pretty!

I've liked a lot of Coach bags in the past, but I must say, over the past year, I haven't seen any Coach pieces that excite me. Their bags seem to have gotten smaller and--how do I say this?--more "fussy." According to the sales associate at the DC store last year (I was in town for a business trip), Coach recently brought on a new head designer who favors the smaller bags. The new designer must be a man, 'cuz I can't fit all of my stuff in those little pouches anymore!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Alto Junkie said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> I've liked a lot of Coach bags in the past, but I must say, over the past year, I haven't seen any Coach pieces that excite me. Their bags seem to have gotten smaller and--how do I say this?--more "fussy." According to the sales associate at the DC store last year (I was in town for a business trip), Coach recently brought on a new head designer who favors the smaller bags. The new designer must be a man, 'cuz I can't fit all of my stuff in those little pouches anymore!


Yes, the "new Coach" design is headed by Stuart Vevers.   Most of it is not my cup of tea anymore.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty color.





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bags.



Thanks TM.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Monogram Speedy 25 Bandouliere today.
> 
> I  Speedy bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> Out and about with my Gucci Bamboo Daily Tote in Rose Beige



Love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love the dark trim. Very pretty!



Thanks, NAC.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I bought something from FOS.      I know I said I was through with them, but I "accidentally" opened an email for the last sale (I thought it was the PCE) and saw a few things I couldn't resist.   I got this MFF siggy "Margot" carryall and matching leather soft wallet for less than $200 for both.  Practically free!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters will be home Easter weekend so I anticipate some closet purging will go on.


Ooooo, that's a nice one MB. I like that wallet color too. Now, how can I get into that closet before the daughters come home?


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I bought something from FOS.      I know I said I was through with them, but I "accidentally" opened an email for the last sale (I thought it was the PCE) and saw a few things I couldn't resist.   I got this MFF siggy "Margot" carryall and matching leather soft wallet for less than $200 for both.  Practically free!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters will be home Easter weekend so I anticipate some closet purging will go on.


Beautiful duo. Now, what is that graige color on your walls?


----------



## Nebo

immigratty said:


> Out and about with my Gucci Bamboo Daily Tote in Rose Beige


She looks so soft : iwanttotouchit:


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo, that's a nice one MB. I like that wallet color too. Now, how can I get into that closet before the daughters come home?



Thanks!  I have to get in there first and hide my favorites.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Beautiful duo. Now, what is that graige color on your walls?



Thanks.   The wall color is called "oystershell" and came from Home Depot about 8 years ago.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> Out and about with my Gucci Bamboo Daily Tote in Rose Beige




Uhhhh wow, girlfriend! That's one unique and beautiful bag.


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is pretty!



thanx so much



MiaBorsa said:


> Love!



thx so much, I LOVE the Coach wallet too. that red is OUT OF SIGHT!!



Nebo said:


> She looks so soft : iwanttotouchit:



Pebbled leather is not always my favorite, but she is so buttery soft, I had to have her. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhhh wow, girlfriend! That's one unique and beautiful bag.



thanx girlfriend, I so love unique styles/silhouettes, that you don't see too often. and the bamboo drove me over the edge [that and the 50% off price tag]. I LOVE both Gucci and Dooney for doing a great job at coming up with unique styles that don't just look like a copy of everyone else's. and the variety of styles, colors, and materials...and of course SUPERIOR quality. no other brand compares in these areas.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MB!   I hope I don't get sucked into the FOS vortex again.     I am one of the few who actually likes siggy bags, and I love this one.



I like siggy bags too, but some siggies more than others! This one is very nice, very classic!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Here is my single purchase from the current Coach PCE.    Luckily I am not a fan of most of the current Coach handbags, so just a little card case.



This is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Monogram Speedy 25 Bandouliere today.
> 
> I  Speedy bags.



Very cute GF!
Love your outfit too!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> Out and about with my Gucci Bamboo Daily Tote in Rose Beige



So pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> Out and about with my Gucci Bamboo Daily Tote in Rose Beige


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Damier Azure Speedy 25 Bandouliere today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I like siggy bags too, but some siggies more than others! This one is very nice, very classic!





MaryBel said:


> This is so cute! Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Azure Speedy 25 Bandouliere today.



So cute!!   (But that one is not a Bandouliere, right?  )   How do you like the regular Speedy with no strap?


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> So cute!!   (But that one is not a Bandouliere, right?  )   How do you like the regular Speedy with no strap?


This one is the classic Speedy. I wanted my Azure to be classic. I never use straps so it is perfect. I have the Mono in Bandouliere but I really just use the handles. I do like the bands on the side for the Ebene and Mono. Classic is fine too. 

I like the lock on the side in the tab&#8230;. But I also love the two zippers with one having the lock on the Bandoulieres. I just like having both! ha. I am still deciding on my next Speedy in Damier Ebene, I think it will be another Bandouliere. I know it will be another 25. The shape is adorable.


                                              I  Speedy's.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Azure Speedy 25 Bandouliere today.



Very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Azure Speedy 25 Bandouliere today.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I think this one is my favorite of your LV bags.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.   The wall color is called "oystershell" and came from Home Depot about 8 years ago.


Thanks, I'll find it hehehe


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> So pretty!






Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!



thanx ladies


----------



## MaryBel

Yesterday I carried my coach Ashley satchel in turquoise. I love it but I'll be switching into something green for today! This is an old pic from when I got her but she looks the same.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I carried my coach Ashley satchel in turquoise. I love it but I'll be switching into something green for today! This is an old pic from when I got her but she looks the same.


That is a very pretty style and color.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> That is a very pretty style and color.



Thank you GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I carried my coach Ashley satchel in turquoise. I love it but I'll be switching into something green for today! This is an old pic from when I got her but she looks the same.



Love that turquoise, MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I didn't think I was going out today, but as it turns out we will be going out for dinner later.   So, I swapped into my Kate Spade Leslie satchel.   This is the only green bag I have besides the fall-ish ivy shades.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that turquoise, MB!



Thanks Sarah!
I love it too!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't think I was going out today, but as it turns out we will be going out for dinner later.   So, I swapped into my Kate Spade Leslie satchel.   This is the only green bag I have besides the fall-ish ivy shades.



Very pretty! Perfect choice!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I carried my coach Ashley satchel in turquoise. I love it but I'll be switching into something green for today! This is an old pic from when I got her but she looks the same.





MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't think I was going out today, but as it turns out we will be going out for dinner later.   So, I swapped into my Kate Spade Leslie satchel.   This is the only green bag I have besides the fall-ish ivy shades.




Gorgeous colors on both of these bags and I love the styles too.

Now I wish I had a nice green bag. The closest I have is olive. Just doesn't feel festive enough for today, but I will give it a whirl.....best I can do.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I carried my coach Ashley satchel in turquoise. I love it but I'll be switching into something green for today! This is an old pic from when I got her but she looks the same.




An oldie but goodie!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't think I was going out today, but as it turns out we will be going out for dinner later.   So, I swapped into my Kate Spade Leslie satchel.   This is the only green bag I have besides the fall-ish ivy shades.




Beautiful! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't think I was going out today, but as it turns out we will be going out for dinner later.   So, I swapped into my Kate Spade Leslie satchel.   This is the only green bag I have besides the fall-ish ivy shades.


That is a pretty color green. Nice bag.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Gorgeous colors on both of these bags and I love the styles too.
> 
> Now I wish I had a nice green bag. The closest I have is olive. Just doesn't feel festive enough for today, but I will give it a whirl.....best I can do.



Thanks GF!
You need to get you a happy green bag! They make any outfit just come to life!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> An oldie but goodie!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji170][emoji170]



Thanks GF!
Yep, one of my first Coach bags, before I got sucked in!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Gorgeous colors on both of these bags and I love the styles too.
> 
> Now I wish I had a nice green bag. The closest I have is olive. Just doesn't feel festive enough for today, but I will give it a whirl.....best I can do.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]





Trudysmom said:


> That is a pretty color green. Nice bag.



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Errands today led me to Dillards and they have the handbag trade in event today as well. 

This beauty came home with me. This is the Ruby in Toasted Almond. This bag is gorgeous.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*:  enjoy your new handbag.  It's a beauty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC*:  enjoy your new handbag.  It's a beauty.




Thanks LJ!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Errands today led me to Dillards and they have the handbag trade in event today as well.
> 
> This beauty came home with me. This is the Ruby in Toasted Almond. This bag is gorgeous.
> View attachment 3306240
> 
> View attachment 3306241
> 
> View attachment 3306242



Ruby is gorgeous!   Did you have a trade in?   Someone was asking about Ruby recently but now I can't remember who or which thread.


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> Ruby is gorgeous!   Did you have a trade in?   Someone was asking about Ruby recently but now I can't remember who or which thread.



I asked about Ruby awhile back. I have it in ink and I love it.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Errands today led me to Dillards and they have the handbag trade in event today as well.
> 
> This beauty came home with me. This is the Ruby in Toasted Almond. This bag is gorgeous.
> View attachment 3306240
> 
> View attachment 3306241
> 
> View attachment 3306242


Very nice!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Ruby is gorgeous!   Did you have a trade in?   Someone was asking about Ruby recently but now I can't remember who or which thread.



I did have a trade in, so I got $50 off. Anything less than FP makes me happy. I love the front pleat on the bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice!



Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TB.  I have the satchel loaded up today, but I hope they come out with a larger version of the hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> I have looked at all of the LV hobos, but they are either too expensive (lol) or not quite right for me.   I'm curious about the brand new "Duomo hobo" but I have not seen it IRL...just in reveals.  I am so particular about the "bulk" of a shoulder bag against my body and (as you say), the struggle is real!
> 
> 
> 
> I resisted LV for years, always wondering how _sensible_ people can spend big bucks on thin canvas purses (and yes I realize there are leather LVs but those are not the hot items).   Now that I own a few pieces I still wonder about that "emperor's new clothes" syndrome.     They are definitely nothing special as far as construction, but they do have a certain cachet that is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I admit that I like my Dooney Gretchen Gretta hobo better than the Delightful I had?   OMG.      Also, I can't get beyond feeling a little self-conscious when carrying an LV.  I almost feel silly...what??   HAHA







MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I bought something from FOS.      I know I said I was through with them, but I "accidentally" opened an email for the last sale (I thought it was the PCE) and saw a few things I couldn't resist.   I got this MFF siggy "Margot" carryall and matching leather soft wallet for less than $200 for both.  Practically free!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters will be home Easter weekend so I anticipate some closet purging will go on.







MiaBorsa said:


> Here is my single purchase from the current Coach PCE.    Luckily I am not a fan of most of the current Coach handbags, so just a little card case.







MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't think I was going out today, but as it turns out we will be going out for dinner later.   So, I swapped into my Kate Spade Leslie satchel.   This is the only green bag I have besides the fall-ish ivy shades.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Love the new Coach items. That card case is really cute! Leslie is so pretty and perfect for this time of year. I'm happy to hear that about Gretchen. I think I'm going to load her up. It's funny you say that about how you feel about carrying your LV. I think about it and I would feel the same, almost like an imposter. Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Monogram Speedy 25 Bandouliere today.
> 
> I  Speedy bags.







Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Azure Speedy 25 Bandouliere today.




I love your two outfits with your Speedys T! You really know how to put them together. Both bags are just so cute and so are the charms. Love that little flower.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Out and about with my Gucci Bamboo Daily Tote in Rose Beige




Beautiful bag IM! 



MaryBel said:


> Yesterday I carried my coach Ashley satchel in turquoise. I love it but I'll be switching into something green for today! This is an old pic from when I got her but she looks the same.




Beautiful color MaryBel! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Errands today led me to Dillards and they have the handbag trade in event today as well.
> 
> This beauty came home with me. This is the Ruby in Toasted Almond. This bag is gorgeous.
> View attachment 3306240
> 
> View attachment 3306241
> 
> View attachment 3306242




Gorgeous NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag IM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color MaryBel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous NAC!




Thanks TB!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag IM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color MaryBel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous NAC!



thx TB


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Love the new Coach items. That card case is really cute! Leslie is so pretty and perfect for this time of year. I'm happy to hear that about Gretchen. I think I'm going to load her up. It's funny you say that about how you feel about carrying your LV. I think about it and I would feel the same, almost like an imposter. Lol!



Hey TB.  Thanks!   It's fun to share an obsession with like-minded individuals.     Yep, I absolutely love Gretchen...one of my cheapest yet most favorite bags.  

It's weird about the LV...I love them, but feel just like you said, an imposter!   

Yet I have added a few more LV pieces to my collection.     I'm suffering from "just one more" syndrome!!   I'm weak.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey TB.  Thanks!   It's fun to share an obsession with like-minded individuals.     Yep, I absolutely love Gretchen...one of my cheapest yet most favorite bags.
> 
> It's weird about the LV...I love them, but feel just like you said, an imposter!
> 
> Yet I have added a few more LV pieces to my collection.     I'm suffering from "just one more" syndrome!!   I'm weak.




[emoji23] I suffer from JOM syndrome too.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Gucci satchel today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gucci satchel today.



Love that one!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Decided to try the classic Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene again.      She's a keeper this time!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gucci satchel today.




[emoji7][emoji7] What a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Decided to try the classic Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene again.      She's a keeper this time!!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]Another beauty! I love the charm too. Glad she's a keeper!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]Another beauty! I love the charm too. Glad she's a keeper!



Thanks, girl.   I was having second thoughts about that charm.  I must have gotten one of the very last ones from the LV website.   Then I found out last night that they were a limited edition and now sold out worldwide.   The prices on Ebay are eye-popping.  I may have stumbled upon an investment piece, haha.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Decided to try the classic Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene again.      She's a keeper this time!!



She's so pretty. Love the fob! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty. Love the fob! Congrats!



Thanks MB!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Decided to try the classic Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene again.      She's a keeper this time!!


A beautiful satchel and charm.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Speedy Bandoulier 25 in Monogram today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gucci satchel today.


Love the pops of color on that bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Decided to try the classic Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene again.      She's a keeper this time!!


Very nice LV once again. Feeding the JOM syndrome I see. I really love some of the LV charms but holy guacamole on those price tags. I think I would rather have my Dooney's. :rolleyes It does give me an idea ....perhaps I :should start a purse charm business.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful satchel and charm.



Thanks, TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice LV once again. Feeding the JOM syndrome I see. I really love some of the LV charms but holy guacamole on those price tags. I think I would rather have my Dooney's. :rolleyes It does give me an idea ....perhaps I :should start a purse charm business.



Thanks.   I said I wouldn't spend the $$ for an LV charm, but I seem to be doing lots of things lately that I said I'd never do.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.   I said I wouldn't spend the $$ for an LV charm, but I seem to be doing lots of things lately that I said I'd never do.


Maybe you need one of these...     to set you straight again?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First morning commute for Toasted Almond Ruby.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Toasted Almond Ruby.
> View attachment 3309491
> 
> View attachment 3309492
> 
> View attachment 3309493



Gorgeous!


----------



## momjules

Love ruby!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Speedy Bandoulier 25 in Monogram today.



She's still lookin' good!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Toasted Almond Ruby.
> View attachment 3309491
> 
> View attachment 3309492
> 
> View attachment 3309493



Beautiful!   Ruby is a great size, too.


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying my coach tie tote for the last couple of days, but I'm switching today, so here she is before she goes to rest.

The bag is nice, fits a lot. the shoulder straps are a bit tight for me but it works. I think I need to get some kind of organizer or something. I don't like the little things (like my pill case, small coin case, etc) moving all over the place.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my coach tie tote for the last couple of days, but I'm switching today, so here she is before she goes to rest.
> 
> The bag is nice, fits a lot. the shoulder straps are a bit tight for me but it works. I think I need to get some kind of organizer or something. I don't like the little things (like my pill case, small coin case, etc) moving all over the place.



Cute bag, MB.   I looked at those many times but somehow didn't ever pull the trigger.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gucci satchel today.




Very nice! Low the red trim. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Decided to try the classic Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene again.      She's a keeper this time!!




So glad she's a keeper! She looks great! My coworker has one and it sits on her desktop everyday. Every time I go and chat with her we have to talk about her bag because I have to bring it up. Enjoy![emoji16]


----------



## duckiesforme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Toasted Almond Ruby.
> View attachment 3309491
> 
> View attachment 3309492
> 
> View attachment 3309493



I have Ruby in the ink and I love the look but haven't carried her yet, I was wondering if you could tell me if you have any trouble with using the zipper? I have never had a bag with a zipper that doesn't go all the way across and sometimes when I zip and unzip this bag I have a little trouble with it. did you?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag, MB.  * I looked at those many times but somehow didn't ever pull the trigger*.



Thanks Sarah!
It is very pretty! I like the style a lot, I just wished it had a zipper closure.

I know what you mean, I've been in that situation many times and I regret passing on some of them!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> So glad she's a keeper! She looks great! My coworker has one and it sits on her desktop everyday. Every time I go and chat with her we have to talk about her bag because I have to bring it up. Enjoy![emoji16]



Thanks TB.  I'm surprised that I like her so much this time around.      I think I like the classic Speedy better than the "B" with the shoulder strap.   I'm finally getting tired of the "extra strap dangling" look.  Though I suppose I could simply take the straps off...haha.  O_o


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> It is very pretty! I like the style a lot, I just wished it had a zipper closure.
> 
> I know what you mean, I've been in that situation many times and I regret passing on some of them!



I think I'm finally beginning to regret the times I DIDN'T pass on some of 'em.      I need to do some serious purging around here.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice! Low the red trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad she's a keeper! She looks great! My coworker has one and it sits on her desktop everyday. Every time I go and chat with her we have to talk about her bag because I have to bring it up. Enjoy![emoji16]


Thank you. The trim is pink and red. The colors are so nice together.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TB.  I'm surprised that I like her so much this time around.      I think I like the classic Speedy better than the "B" with the shoulder strap.   I'm finally getting tired of the "extra strap dangling" look.  Though I suppose I could simply take the straps off...haha.  O_o


The Bandoulier and classic are both so great. You don't have to have the strap on. I leave it at home sometimes. I have both and love each one.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Decided to try the classic Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene again.      She's a keeper this time!!


Oh, I love this. This print is so nice and elegant.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I think I'm finally beginning to regret the times I DIDN'T pass on some of 'em.      I need to do some serious purging around here.


We're readdddyyyyyy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Oh, I love this. This print is so nice and elegant.



Thanks, Nebo!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my coach tie tote for the last couple of days, but I'm switching today, so here she is before she goes to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is nice, fits a lot. the shoulder straps are a bit tight for me but it works. I think I need to get some kind of organizer or something. I don't like the little things (like my pill case, small coin case, etc) moving all over the place.




Very cute MaryBel!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. The trim is pink and red. The colors are so nice together.




I thought I saw two tones in there. I couldn't figure out if it was red or pink. Very nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TB.  I'm surprised that I like her so much this time around.      I think I like the classic Speedy better than the "B" with the shoulder strap.   I'm finally getting tired of the "extra strap dangling" look.  Though I suppose I could simply take the straps off...haha.  O_o




Well if you're not going to use it, you can buy another Dooney for the price of that strap. I've also been feeling like the dangling strap is fussy but I think I would be lost without it.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First morning commute for Toasted Almond Ruby.
> View attachment 3309491
> 
> View attachment 3309492
> 
> View attachment 3309493



What a beauty!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I thought I saw two tones in there. I couldn't figure out if it was red or pink. Very nice.


Here is the side photo. Lots of pink. Red handles.  Fun colors.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Here is the side photo. Lots of pink. Red handles.  Fun colors.



OMG,  Soooo pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my Large Selma in Saffiano in deep pink/blk since it's raining on and off this week.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Here is the side photo. Lots of pink. Red handles.  Fun colors.




Pretty! [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Large Selma in Saffiano in deep pink/blk since it's raining on and off this week.




Another pretty pink bag. [emoji164] I can't wait for some nice weather to get my violet Kingston out of hibernation. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Large Selma in Saffiano in deep pink/blk since it's raining on and off this week.



Pretty!!   It's beginning to look like springtime on TPF!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   Ruby is a great size, too.




I agree. So easy to carry too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying my coach tie tote for the last couple of days, but I'm switching today, so here she is before she goes to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is nice, fits a lot. the shoulder straps are a bit tight for me but it works. I think I need to get some kind of organizer or something. I don't like the little things (like my pill case, small coin case, etc) moving all over the place.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. I love my purse to go bag insert. Perfect for floppy bags and organization.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

duckiesforme said:


> I have Ruby in the ink and I love the look but haven't carried her yet, I was wondering if you could tell me if you have any trouble with using the zipper? I have never had a bag with a zipper that doesn't go all the way across and sometimes when I zip and unzip this bag I have a little trouble with it. did you?




I like to tuck the tail of the zipper inside my bag, and I had to pull it out in order to zip the bag closed. So that was awkward, but not enough to turn me off the bag. I really like it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> What a beauty!




Thanks! I love the Toasted Almond color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Large Selma in Saffiano in deep pink/blk since it's raining on and off this week.


Nice color combo GF. I bet it brightens up your day a bit.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Large Selma in Saffiano in deep pink/blk since it's raining on and off this week.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Love my Selmas!  But not twins. I have Fuschia. [emoji6]


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Another pretty pink bag. [emoji164] *I can't wait for some nice weather* to get my violet Kingston out of hibernation. [emoji4]



Thanks GF!
I can't wait either! I want some heat. I want to wear my summer clothes and summer color bags! And I want the rain to go away! At least this one can handle the rain.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty!!   It's beginning to look like springtime on TPF!!



Thanks GF! Love some color! I'm tired of the gray skies!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. I love my purse to go bag insert. Perfect for floppy bags and organization.



I need to try that! I have a couple that I rarely use.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice color combo GF. I bet it brightens up your day a bit.



Thanks GF!
Yes she does!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Love my Selmas!  But not twins. I have Fuschia. [emoji6]



Thanks GF!
Love them too GF!
Well, cousins then


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's Dillards clearance find. This is the full size tote with a zipper. I really like the two color combo. 

These remind of the Coach Saffiano totes.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Time to run errands, which means the first outing for this cutie. I am really loving this color block combo.

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's Dillards clearance find. This is the full size tote with a zipper. I really like the two color combo.
> 
> These remind of the Coach Saffiano totes.
> 
> View attachment 3311546





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, which means the first outing for this cutie. I am really loving this color block combo.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!
> View attachment 3312154
> 
> View attachment 3312155



It must be love if you moved right in!   Cute bag, NAC.   Have fun.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, which means the first outing for this cutie. I am really loving this color block combo.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!
> View attachment 3312154
> 
> View attachment 3312155


A pretty tote.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> It must be love if you moved right in!   Cute bag, NAC.   Have fun.




Thanks GF! I really like this color combo for some reason, I'm very drawn to it. And it's very easy to carry. I love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> A pretty tote.




Thanks TM!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, which means the first outing for this cutie. I am really loving this color block combo.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!
> View attachment 3312154
> 
> View attachment 3312155



Very nice. I love the color combo.


----------



## Scooch

My Macy's find today! Never thought I would ever come across the large one again and for 130.72!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's Dillards clearance find. This is the full size tote with a zipper. I really like the two color combo.
> 
> These remind of the Coach Saffiano totes.
> 
> View attachment 3311546







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, which means the first outing for this cutie. I am really loving this color block combo.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!
> View attachment 3312154
> 
> View attachment 3312155




I love this color combination too. It looks very carefree so perfect for weekend errands. I hope you're having a great Saturday too!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> My Macy's find today! Never thought I would ever come across the large one again and for 130.72!
> View attachment 3312359




Really nice Scooch! Congrats on finding her at that great price! It's a color block sort of day. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Very nice. I love the color combo.




Thanks!!  For some reason I am drawn to this combo. It's very rich looking.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scooch said:


> My Macy's find today! Never thought I would ever come across the large one again and for 130.72!
> View attachment 3312359




Sweet!  What's the color?  I love my large Selmas.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I love this color combination too. It looks very carefree so perfect for weekend errands. I hope you're having a great Saturday too!




Thanks TB!


----------



## Scooch

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sweet!  What's the color?  I love my large Selmas.




Color is peanut, lighter than luggage but more tan than dark dune.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> My Macy's find today! Never thought I would ever come across the large one again and for 130.72!
> View attachment 3312359



Love it, Scooch!   The charm is perfect on there, too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, which means the first outing for this cutie. I am really loving this color block combo.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!
> View attachment 3312154
> 
> View attachment 3312155





Scooch said:


> My Macy's find today! Never thought I would ever come across the large one again and for 130.72!
> View attachment 3312359



Looks like the Mike's are popular today. Great finds ladies!


----------



## Trudysmom

Easter day for my navy blue Coach New Willis.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Easter day for my navy blue Coach New Willis.




Love that contrast in the blues. Happy Easter. [emoji4][emoji253]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scooch said:


> Color is peanut, lighter than luggage but more tan than dark dune.




Awww, Peanut!  I have a large Riley and zip top tote in that color. Very pretty


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Looks like the Mike's are popular today. Great finds ladies!




Thanks YD! I'm surprised at how much j love this tote. I think it's the color combo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Easter day for my navy blue Coach New Willis.




Perfect! Looks great on you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Easter day for my navy blue Coach New Willis.



Love Willis!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I finally caved and got this bag. It's not on sale or clearance, but I'm okay with that since I do get a lot of good deals on other bags. 

MK Large Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Dark Dune. Love!  Dark Dune reminds of Dooney's Elephant. 

I also took a couple of comparison pics with the smaller zip top tote, which I also love. And may just have a few of as well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I finally caved and got this bag. It's not on sale or clearance, but I'm okay with that since I do get a lot of good deals on other bags.
> 
> MK Large Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Dark Dune. Love!  Dark Dune reminds of Dooney's Elephant.
> 
> I also took a couple of comparison pics with the smaller zip top tote, which I also love. And may just have a few of as well.
> 
> View attachment 3313811
> 
> View attachment 3313812
> 
> View attachment 3313813
> 
> View attachment 3313814
> 
> View attachment 3313815



Very nice!!      Every now and then I just go ahead and pay full price for something I _really_ want.   Like you, I figure "deals" on other things will even it out in the end.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice!!      Every now and then I just go ahead and pay full price for something I _really_ want.   Like you, I figure "deals" on other things will even it out in the end.




Exactly!  I agree completely. And sometimes I want an easy care bag that still looks good.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I finally caved and got this bag. It's not on sale or clearance, but I'm okay with that since I do get a lot of good deals on other bags.
> 
> MK Large Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Dark Dune. Love!  Dark Dune reminds of Dooney's Elephant.
> 
> I also took a couple of comparison pics with the smaller zip top tote, which I also love. And may just have a few of as well.
> 
> View attachment 3313811
> 
> View attachment 3313812
> 
> View attachment 3313813
> 
> View attachment 3313814
> 
> View attachment 3313815


Very nice totes, pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

My hubby and I went out to eat lunch and went to a plant nursery to buy more flowers today.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time to run errands, which means the first outing for this cutie. I am really loving this color block combo.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!
> View attachment 3312154
> 
> View attachment 3312155



Love your tote GF! Conrgats!


----------



## MaryBel

Scooch said:


> My Macy's find today! Never thought I would ever come across the large one again and for 130.72!
> View attachment 3312359



Lucky find! Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Easter day for my navy blue Coach New Willis.



So pretty GF! I love your dress too!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I finally caved and got this bag. It's not on sale or clearance, but I'm okay with that since I do get a lot of good deals on other bags.
> 
> MK Large Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Dark Dune. Love!  Dark Dune reminds of Dooney's Elephant.
> 
> I also took a couple of comparison pics with the smaller zip top tote, which I also love. And may just have a few of as well.
> 
> View attachment 3313811
> 
> View attachment 3313812
> 
> View attachment 3313813
> 
> View attachment 3313814
> 
> View attachment 3313815



Very pretty! Both of them! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> My hubby and I went out to eat lunch and went to a plant nursery to buy more flowers today.



Stop showing me those LVs! You are making me want one!
So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

Got these yesterday at the outlet....went to get 1 Dooney and these somehow ended up coming with me too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got these yesterday at the outlet....went to get 1 Dooney and these somehow ended up coming with me too!



Oooooh, a Gramercy!       Nice haul, MB!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooooh, a Gramercy!       Nice haul, MB!



Thanks GF!
That was the first one I went to! And got it for about $200, it was 50%+40%


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Got these yesterday at the outlet....went to get 1 Dooney and these somehow ended up coming with me too!


Ooooo GF,

Those are lovely too. Look at that white one. Love it! I liked that tan/green suede Blake bag too but they wanted ridiculous price for that the last time I saw it. I never find anything at our Coach outlet. The bags you got were certainly not there. Great haul!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Got these yesterday at the outlet....went to get 1 Dooney and these somehow ended up coming with me too!


Pretty bags!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice totes, pretty.




Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> My hubby and I went out to eat lunch and went to a plant nursery to buy more flowers today.




Lovely!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love your tote GF! Conrgats!




Thanks GF!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Very pretty! Both of them! Congrats!




Thanks GF!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Got these yesterday at the outlet....went to get 1 Dooney and these somehow ended up coming with me too!




Nice score!! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo GF,
> 
> Those are lovely too. Look at that white one. Love it! I liked that tan/green suede Blake bag too but they wanted ridiculous price for that the last time I saw it. I never find anything at our Coach outlet. The bags you got were certainly not there. Great haul!



Thanks GF!

The Gramercy is the prettiest of all of them. It's the first one I saw and knew I had to get it. I wanted the blake for some time but as you mentioned, it was more than what I was willing to pay, but for $150 this time, it was good for me. The Gramercy and Blake were 50%+40% and the hologram Chelsea and the swagger shopper were 50%+20%

Here's a close up of the Gramercy


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bags!



Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Nice score!! Congrats!



Thanks GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> The Gramercy is the prettiest of all of them. It's the first one I saw and knew I had to get it. I wanted the blake for some time but as you mentioned, it was more than what I was willing to pay, but for $150 this time, it was good for me. The Gramercy and Blake were 50%+40% and the hologram Chelsea and the swagger shopper were 50%+20%
> 
> Here's a close up of the Gramercy


Beautiful! What color is the interior?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  glad you found your treasures.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful! What color is the interior?



Black.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  glad you found your treasures.



Thanks LJ!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my LV Damier Azure Speedy today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my LV Damier Azure Speedy today.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MaryBel said:


> Got these yesterday at the outlet....went to get 1 Dooney and these somehow ended up coming with me too!



Love all the bags.enjoy them


----------



## beyondtheoldme

A few months ago I posted about my amazing D&B find in the giant sac's. I purchased those after I purchased a Louis Vuitton delightful (two of them actually) and sent her back. Since then I have purchased another giant sac and a florentine satchel but I was still drawn to Louis Vuitton. On Monday, I decided to order another bag and decided to go with the speedy because of the cross body option. Introducing my new Speedy B 30 in monogram. I thought the 30 was comparable to the medium florentine satchel in size but it is smaller. I'm not sure if I like that but I'm the one who ordered the wrong size and read the dimensions wrong. Anyways everything fits into the 30 and I can even get my iPad mini in there with no problem, which I love! I think my back and shoulder will thank me in the long wrong and it's about time I "downsize" my bag, especially since everything fits and I don't want any wasted space.


----------



## Trudysmom

beyondtheoldme said:


> A few months ago I posted about my amazing D&B find in the giant sac's. I purchased those after I purchased a Louis Vuitton delightful (two of them actually) and sent her back. Since then I have purchased another giant sac and a florentine satchel but I was still drawn to Louis Vuitton. On Monday, I decided to order another bag and decided to go with the speedy because of the cross body option. Introducing my new Speedy B 30 in monogram. I thought the 30 was comparable to the medium florentine satchel in size but it is smaller. I'm not sure if I like that but I'm the one who ordered the wrong size and read the dimensions wrong. Anyways everything fits into the 30 and I can even get my iPad mini in there with no problem, which I love! I think my back and shoulder will thank me in the long wrong and it's about time I "downsize" my bag, especially since everything fits and I don't want any wasted space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315923


Your new Speedy is so pretty!

 I have three Speedy 25 bags. This bag is so adorable! Fun to use.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Trudysmom said:


> Your new Speedy is so pretty!
> 
> I have three Speedy 25 bags. This bag is so adorable! Fun to use.




Thank you TM; I'm already thinking about the Damier Ebene 35 as a Christmas gift! [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

beyondtheoldme said:


> A few months ago I posted about my amazing D&B find in the giant sac's. I purchased those after I purchased a Louis Vuitton delightful (two of them actually) and sent her back. Since then I have purchased another giant sac and a florentine satchel but I was still drawn to Louis Vuitton. On Monday, I decided to order another bag and decided to go with the speedy because of the cross body option. Introducing my new Speedy B 30 in monogram. I thought the 30 was comparable to the medium florentine satchel in size but it is smaller. I'm not sure if I like that but I'm the one who ordered the wrong size and read the dimensions wrong. Anyways everything fits into the 30 and I can even get my iPad mini in there with no problem, which I love! I think my back and shoulder will thank me in the long wrong and it's about time I "downsize" my bag, especially since everything fits and I don't want any wasted space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315923




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> A few months ago I posted about my amazing D&B find in the giant sac's. I purchased those after I purchased a Louis Vuitton delightful (two of them actually) and sent her back. Since then I have purchased another giant sac and a florentine satchel but I was still drawn to Louis Vuitton. On Monday, I decided to order another bag and decided to go with the speedy because of the cross body option. Introducing my new Speedy B 30 in monogram. I thought the 30 was comparable to the medium florentine satchel in size but it is smaller. I'm not sure if I like that but I'm the one who ordered the wrong size and read the dimensions wrong. Anyways everything fits into the 30 and I can even get my iPad mini in there with no problem, which I love! I think my back and shoulder will thank me in the long wrong and it's about time I "downsize" my bag, especially since everything fits and I don't want any wasted space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315923



Twins!!   She's gorgeous, girl.   (And LV is a slippery slope!! )


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> Thank you TM; I'm already thinking about the Damier Ebene 35 as a Christmas gift! [emoji7]



I recently bought the DE 30 classic and I am loving it.   For some reason I like it better than my bandouliere, which is weird.  Right now I'm caught up in accessories; I got the round coin purse yesterday and expecting the zippy wallet and agenda cover this week.      It just never ends, I gotta tell ya.


----------



## PenelopeP

Kooba Leander Satchel


----------



## MelissaPurse

I saw this Brahmin at my local Belks . Was totally feeling it, just not the price.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> I recently bought the DE 30 classic and I am loving it.   For some reason I like it better than my bandouliere, which is weird.  Right now I'm caught up in accessories; I got the round coin purse yesterday and expecting the zippy wallet and agenda cover this week.      It just never ends, I gotta tell ya.






MiaBorsa said:


> Twins!!   She's gorgeous, girl.   (And LV is a slippery slope!! )





It's funny you say that, I was thinking about the Damier Ebene Speedy B as a Christmas gift since it would be a different print. Then I thought about purchasing the regular Speedy 35 in monogram (something about monogram speaks to me &#129303 for everyday use and save my 30B for travel. I figured if I went with the classic Speedy, I would still be able to make it work with the strap from Speedy B. I have the cles on my wish list along with a pochette!! [emoji7]

You're right, it's a very slippery slope but I'm enjoying the journey. [emoji4]



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!




Thanks NAC!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3316824
> 
> I saw this Brahmin at my local Belks . Was totally feeling it, just not the price.


OMG Gorgeous colors....and I also spy a Lincoln Satchel next to it. The madness continues.........


----------



## MaryBel

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3316824
> 
> I saw this Brahmin at my local Belks . Was totally feeling it, just not the price.



OMG, 
Love all those colors!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> OMG,
> Love all those colors!


GF, don't you just love that shade of blue?


----------



## MiaBorsa

PenelopeP said:


> Kooba Leander Satchel
> 
> View attachment 3316759



Gorgeous!   That leather looks fabulous.  Congrats.


----------



## PenelopeP

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   That leather looks fabulous.  Congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> I recently bought the DE 30 classic and I am loving it.   For some reason I like it better than my bandouliere, which is weird.  Right now I'm caught up in accessories; I got the round coin purse yesterday and expecting the zippy wallet and agenda cover this week.      It just never ends, I gotta tell ya.




MB, this is going to be a strange question but do you find your classic 30 larger than your speedy b? Or is your speedy b a 25? In pictures the classic seems larger than the b's but it could be my mind playing tricks on me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> MB, this is going to be a strange question but do you find your classic 30 larger than your speedy b? Or is your speedy b a 25? In pictures the classic seems larger than the b's but it could be my mind playing tricks on me.



Both of them are 30's and they are the same size.   I think the classic appears larger because it is a little less structured (the straps give the bandouliere a bit more structure).   Plus the B is "busier" to the eye with the added straps and hardware.  I also think that Damier Ebene print items look larger than monogram for some reason... 

ETA...here are a couple of quick pics.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Both of them are 30's and they are the same size.   I think the classic appears larger because it is a little less structured (the straps give the bandouliere a bit more structure).   Plus the B is "busier" to the eye with the added straps and hardware.  I also think that Damier Ebene print items look larger than monogram for some reason...
> 
> ETA...here are a couple of quick pics.




Thank you so much! In pictures the Damier Ebene looks larger than the monogram and I think it's because it's more "muted" and not in your face (so to say). And the fact that it isn't structured, like you mentioned, definitely plays a part. I am almost 3 hours from the closest store and I don't want to make the trip there and not be able to make up my mind and I actually enjoy purchasing from the website (I like to give UPS something to work for) so I couldn't figure out if I wanted to purchase another B or one of the classics. After seeing the two of yours together I'm leaning towards the Damier Ebene 30 classic (part of me fears the 35 will be really big but I still want it [emoji12]) so I can have the same bag but different. Then again, if I purchase the classic monogram I'll have the same bag but different too. Decisions decisions decisions LOL.


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> Thank you so much! In pictures the Damier Ebene looks larger than the monogram and I think it's because it's more "muted" and not in your face (so to say). And the fact that it isn't structured, like you mentioned, definitely plays a part. I am almost 3 hours from the closest store and I don't want to make the trip there and not be able to make up my mind and I actually enjoy purchasing from the website (I like to give UPS something to work for) so I couldn't figure out if I wanted to purchase another B or one of the classics. After seeing the two of yours together I'm leaning towards the Damier Ebene 30 classic (part of me fears the 35 will be really big but I still want it [emoji12]) so I can have the same bag but different. Then again, if I purchase the classic monogram I'll have the same bag but different too. Decisions decisions decisions LOL.



I totally get it.  My first venture into LV was the classic Speedy 30 in DE.   When I got it I was SO disappointed; it just seemed so flimsy and was all folded flat in a box with a dirty dust bag.  (I ordered online.)   I sent it back ASAP, but a month later I was back on the "Speedy Clubhouse" thread, staring at pics.       I ordered the mono 30 B and fell in love!   

Fast forward a couple of months and I re-purchased the classic DE and now it is my favorite!   We handbag addicts are a weird bunch.    

I also have this love/hate with the Delightful.   I bought it in the DE print and returned it.  Now I have placed an order for the mono MM.    I just want ONE  LV hobo and hopefully I am done.   (...she said, foolishly.)


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> GF, don't you just love that shade of blue?



Yes! Good thing I already have an Elisa in a similar shade, otherwise I'd be obsessing about it.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> I totally get it.  My first venture into LV was the classic Speedy 30 in DE.   When I got it I was SO disappointed; it just seemed so flimsy and was all folded flat in a box with a dirty dust bag.  (I ordered online.)   I sent it back ASAP, but a month later I was back on the "Speedy Clubhouse" thread, staring at pics.       I ordered the mono 30 B and fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> Fast forward a couple of months and I re-purchased the classic DE and now it is my favorite!   We handbag addicts are a weird bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this love/hate with the Delightful.   I bought it in the DE print and returned it.  Now I have placed an order for the mono MM.    I just want ONE  LV hobo and hopefully I am done.   (...she said, foolishly.)




I did the same thing with my mono delightful mm - I ordered two and returned them both. Now I'm thinking about bringing it back into my collection and use my speedy b strap on it if I wanted the crossbody option. Then I go back to thinking I should just add another speedy. I was scared to go with DE because I'm afraid of cracking. [emoji30]

I thought I just wanted one bag too but I quickly found out I was wrong - I want them all! [emoji12][emoji38]


----------



## Trudysmom

My third Speedy 25.  SO happy to have all three.


----------



## Trudysmom

Here are all three. Two Bandouliere bags and the Azure is the classic. All size 25, love the shape of 25. They are all so cute with the faux poms. I was glad to finally find the fake fur.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Here are all three. Two Bandouliere bags and the Azure is the classic. All size 25, love the shape of 25. They are all so cute with the faux poms. I was glad to finally find the fake fur.


Gorgeous Speedy family!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Trudysmom said:


> Here are all three. Two Bandouliere bags and the Azure is the classic. All size 25, love the shape of 25. They are all so cute with the faux poms. I was glad to finally find the fake fur.




Gorgeous collection; your poms are adorable compliments to each one! [emoji7]


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Trudysmom said:


> My third Speedy 25.  SO happy to have all three.




Beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

I took this photo when we went to lunch today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Here are all three. Two Bandouliere bags and the Azure is the classic. All size 25, love the shape of 25. They are all so cute with the faux poms. I was glad to finally find the fake fur.


Lovely photos, bags, and accessories TM!


----------



## momjules

Beautiful bag collection!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Here are all three. Two Bandouliere bags and the Azure is the classic. All size 25, love the shape of 25. They are all so cute with the faux poms. I was glad to finally find the fake fur.







Trudysmom said:


> I took this photo when we went to lunch today.




What a beautiful family photo! Congrats on your new beauties!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's my latest addition.   Delightful MM in mono with classic beige interior.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my latest addition.   Delightful MM in mono with classic beige interior.



She is beautiful MB, I can see why you love her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> She is beautiful MB, I can see why you love her.



Thanks, KC.   I wanted one LV hobo for my collection and had a hard time choosing.  I bought the Delightful in the DE first, but I was afraid of the issues with the coated leather trim cracking so I returned that one.  The vachetta leather definitely is much softer.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, KC.   I wanted one LV hobo for my collection and had a hard time choosing.  I bought the Delightful in the DE first, but I was afraid of the issues with the coated leather trim cracking so I returned that one.  The vachetta leather definitely is much softer.



I saw on the LV forum the is a new mono hobo coming in the fall...might be replacing one of the current ones. No, I am wrong. ...it might have been a new tote. I did like it though. 

Yes, the Vachetta leather is so soft. 
What are you getting next?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I saw on the LV forum the is a new mono hobo coming in the fall...might be replacing one of the current ones. No, I am wrong. ...it might have been a new tote. I did like it though.
> 
> Yes, the Vachetta leather is so soft.
> What are you getting next?



I wanted one LV hobo and was looking really hard at the Duomo hobo, which was just introduced for spring.  Finally decided to go with the Delightful as I am always drawn to the slouchier hobos.   

I think I am set as far as LV bags; I've gone from zero to five in 2 months... eeek.   I have also picked up several SLGs, so nothing on my radar.   I love the Empriente leather and I would love the Montaigne... but I just can't spend that kind of money on a purse, so I'll be content with my little canvas collection.   Eventually I might buy a card case or something in the Empriente.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I wanted one LV hobo and was looking really hard at the Duomo hobo, which was just introduced for spring.  Finally decided to go with the Delightful as I am always drawn to the slouchier hobos.
> 
> I think I am set as far as LV bags; I've gone from zero to five in 2 months... eeek.   I have also picked up several SLGs, so nothing on my radar.   I love the Empriente leather and I would love the Montaigne... but I just can't spend that kind of money on a purse, so I'll be content with my little canvas collection.   Eventually I might buy a card case or something in the Empriente.



Zero to five in two months. ...done like a true professional . 
Yes, the Empriente is lovely.  I tried one on while in a store--she did not follow me home. 
You do have a lovely collection!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my latest addition.   Delightful MM in mono with classic beige interior.


Very pretty bag. 

I  bought my LV Speedy bags in two or three months. I just wanted the Speedy collection and my round coin purse. I am so happy. It is so nice to  be happy with my collection of LV and other brands.

Each canvas and leather is so great! SO much fun to wear.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.
> 
> I  bought my LV Speedy bags in two or three months. I just wanted the Speedy collection and my round coin purse. I am so happy. It is so nice to  be happy with my collection of LV and other brands.
> 
> Each canvas and leather is so great! SO much fun to wear.



Thanks, TM!    I'm glad you got your Speedy collection and that you love them.   The round coin purse didn't work for me, but it is a darling little piece for sure.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Here are all three. Two Bandouliere bags and the Azure is the classic. All size 25, love the shape of 25. They are all so cute with the faux poms. I was glad to finally find the fake fur.




They are adorable! The poms are so cute and fluffy. Congrats on your collection. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> My third Speedy 25.  SO happy to have all three.







Trudysmom said:


> I took this photo when we went to lunch today.




Beautiful photos and beautifully dressed bags. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my latest addition.   Delightful MM in mono with classic beige interior.




Me too  [emoji7]. You've got me going on eBay looking at pre loved pochette accessoires. I have to start small. Not that I want to, but I better.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my latest addition.   Delightful MM in mono with classic beige interior.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congrats!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my latest addition.   Delightful MM in mono with classic beige interior.



Love the bag,enjoy


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Me too  [emoji7]. You've got me going on eBay looking at pre loved pochette accessoires. I have to start small. Not that I want to, but I better.



Thanks TB.  Have fun with the hunt!   I have only purchased one pre-loved piece, the agenda PM.   I knew I wouldn't use an agenda very much-- but for some reason I just wanted one.   It was fun to scour Ebay to find one at a very reasonable price compared to new.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congrats!



Thanks, girl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

rubylovesdooney said:


> Love the bag,enjoy



Thanks so much, Ruby!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TB.  Have fun with the hunt!   I have only purchased one pre-loved piece, the agenda PM.   I knew I wouldn't use an agenda very much-- but for some reason I just wanted one.   It was fun to scour Ebay to find one at a very reasonable price compared to new.




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> My third Speedy 25.  SO happy to have all three.




Love...beautiful color combo!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my latest addition.   Delightful MM in mono with classic beige interior.




I love the fortune cookie shape when it gets the right amount of slouch; enjoy your LV collection and this beautiful Delightful! [emoji7]


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> I love the fortune cookie shape when it gets the right amount of slouch; enjoy your LV collection and this beautiful Delightful! [emoji7]



Thanks, girl!   Now I finally have my LV hobo silhouette so I'm done buying for a while.   I just got the last SLG on my list (the cosmetic PM) so I'm pretty much "LV content."   (Thank goodness  )    Are you still trying to decide which bag is next?


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!   Now I finally have my LV hobo silhouette so I'm done buying for a while.   I just got the last SLG on my list (the cosmetic PM) so I'm pretty much "LV content."   (Thank goodness  )    Are you still trying to decide which bag is next?




MB you know it. I'm leaning towards the Speedy B 35 but then I have the Speedy B 30 so do I really need a bag that is only a few centimeters/inches larger. Who am I kidding, I probably do - LOL; it will be my weekend bag. Then I re-thought the Delightful (although I did send two of them back).  Then someone posted the Berri in the LV forum and, while gorgeous, it has a lot of vachetta, but I think I could work with it. I'm planning on adding the pochette into my collection so that's the only thing I'm 100% sure on. So, I have a nice spreadsheet going with my wish list, the Speedy B 35 is at the top with the Delightful coming in right behind it. I'll change my mind a few more times I'm sure. [emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> MB you know it. I'm leaning towards the Speedy B 35 but then I have the Speedy B 30 so do I really need a bag that is only a few centimeters/inches larger. Who am I kidding, I probably do - LOL; it will be my weekend bag. Then I re-thought the Delightful (although I did send two of them back).  Then someone posted the Berri in the LV forum and, while gorgeous, it has a lot of vachetta, but I think I could work with it. I'm planning on adding the pochette into my collection so that's the only thing I'm 100% sure on. So, I have a nice spreadsheet going with my wish list, the Speedy B 35 is at the top with the Delightful coming in right behind it. I'll change my mind a few more times I'm sure. [emoji23]


   I hear ya.   I'll be waiting on the reveals!!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my latest addition.   Delightful MM in mono with classic beige interior.




Gorgeous bag! Congrats! [emoji4]


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> I hear ya.   I'll be waiting on the reveals!!




My mind has changed again and I'm starting to think about the Speedy B in Damier Ebene [emoji23] - but I am concerned about the "wrinkling" people experience. I'll definitely post pics when I finally make up my mind.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Here are all three. Two Bandouliere bags and the Azure is the classic. All size 25, love the shape of 25. They are all so cute with the faux poms. I was glad to finally find the fake fur.


Lovey bags! Love the Poms on them too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my latest addition.   Delightful MM in mono with classic beige interior.


Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag! Congrats! [emoji4]



Thanks, girl!   I love the new avatar!


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> My mind has changed again and I'm starting to think about the Speedy B in Damier Ebene [emoji23] - but I am concerned about the "wrinkling" people experience. I'll definitely post pics when I finally make up my mind.



I love the Speedy B in DE!   I understand your hesitation about the wrinkling and cracking of DE, though.   That is one reason I returned my DE Delightful; I could see that as the bag slouched the way I wanted, the top trim looked like it was getting "dents" where the leather was folding...and the bag was brand new!   It made me cringe to look at it, so I returned that bag and went with the monogram.

I think the DE works best where the pieces of leather don't have to bend and fold a lot, so I don't think a Speedy will have the same issues as a bag with top trim.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Trudysmom

beyondtheoldme said:


> My mind has changed again and I'm starting to think about the Speedy B in Damier Ebene [emoji23] - but I am concerned about the "wrinkling" people experience. I'll definitely post pics when I finally make up my mind.


My Damier Ebene Speedy b is so pretty. Gorgeous print,  I love all three, that is why I collected all of the Speedy bags. Each is so different.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my latest addition.   Delightful MM in mono with classic beige interior.


Wow, another lovely. You are on a roll woman. Very nice!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> I love the Speedy B in DE!   I understand your hesitation about the wrinkling and cracking of DE, though.   That is one reason I returned my DE Delightful; I could see that as the bag slouched the way I wanted, the top trim looked like it was getting "dents" where the leather was folding...and the bag was brand new!   It made me cringe to look at it, so I returned that bag and went with the monogram.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the DE works best where the pieces of leather don't have to bend and fold a lot, so I don't think a Speedy will have the same issues as a bag with top trim.




That's what I'm hoping but for the price I don't know if I'm ready to step out of the wrinkle free comfort zone just yet but it has been added to my wish list.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, another lovely. You are on a roll woman. Very nice!



Thanks, YD.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Trudysmom said:


> My Damier Ebene Speedy b is so pretty. Gorgeous print,  I love all three, that is why I collected all of the Speedy bags. Each is so different.




I loved your reveals and they are what had me looking at the Damier Speedy. How are your handles holding up; my main concern is wrinkling.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!   Now I finally have my LV hobo silhouette so I'm done buying for a while.   I just got the last SLG on my list (the cosmetic PM) so I'm pretty much "LV content."   (Thank goodness  )    Are you still trying to decide which bag is next?




I know you have some SLGs but do you have a LV wallet? I'm contemplating one of those too but everything I'm interested in, you have to call to order so I may be able to hold off until Christmas. [emoji30]


----------



## Trudysmom

beyondtheoldme said:


> I loved your reveals and they are what had my looking at the Damier Speedy. How are your handles holding up; my main concern is wrinkling.


My handles have no wrinkles. All is fine.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Trudysmom said:


> My handles have no wrinkles. All is fine.




There is hope after all! Glad to hear that your handles are doing well! &#129303;


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> I know you have some SLGs but do you have a LV wallet? I'm contemplating one of those too but everything I'm interested in, you have to call to order so I may be able to hold off until Christmas. [emoji30]



Yes, I have the Emilie in mono fuchsia and the Zippy in DE.   I have not used the Zippy yet but I like the Emilie.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I have the Emilie in mono fuchsia and the Zippy in DE.   I have not used the Zippy yet but I like the Emilie.




I like the Emilie and Josephine wallets but thought about going smaller and of course the smaller options (Victorine, etc.) are call only. I'm narrowing down my list (finally [emoji23]) and thinking about purchasing before my birthday because I know I will follow my heart (since it keeps calling me to a particular bag).


----------



## Scooch

My TJ Maxx find today


Color is blossom


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I have the Emilie in mono fuchsia and the Zippy in DE.   I have not used the Zippy yet but I like the Emilie.


Have you ladies seen the Speedy Amazon PM? Love the blue and black. Very pretty. Just saw a video on YT. I admit you ladies do get me curious about LV, but I will just enjoy window shopping.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> My TJ Maxx find today
> View attachment 3325109
> 
> Color is blossom



Love it, Scooch!   Very pretty color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Have you ladies seen the Speedy Amazon PM? Love the blue and black. Very pretty. Just saw a video on YT. I admit you ladies do get me curious about LV, but I will just enjoy window shopping.



Yes, I've seen those but they are $$$$.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I've seen those but they are $$$$.


As if?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> As if?



I'm crazy, but I won't spend $4,000 on a purse.   They are definitely not that pretty.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm crazy, but I won't spend $4,000 on a purse.   They are definitely not that pretty.


Four? Not so. It is a bargain.
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/speedy-amazon-pm-monogram-012584

Just a matter of time.  Baby steps.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Four? Not so. It is a bargain.
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/speedy-amazon-pm-monogram-012584
> 
> Just a matter of time.  Baby steps.



Go big or go home.   The one you linked is 9" long.   http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/speedy-amazon-mm-012583    (I have to say, I think it's an ugly purse at any price, lol.)

ETA--If I were spending big bucks, which I am not, I would buy this one...  http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-mm-monogram-empreinte-007993


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Go big or go home.   The one you linked is 9" long.   http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/speedy-amazon-mm-012583    (I have to say, I think it's an ugly purse at any price, lol.)
> 
> *ETA--If I were spending big bucks, which I am not, I would buy this one...  http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-mm-monogram-empreinte-007993*


 
Check out the unboxing on YT. Google "lv speedy amazon runway".

I happened upon it in someone's activity feed. Maybe that is the bigger one in the vid. 
I don't mind it but I prefer the double handle bags.

*Oooo, that one is very pretty! Big bucks is right. (in my head, I am thinking how many Dooney's I could get for that......yowza*)


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Check out the unboxing on YT. Google "lv speedy amazon runway".
> 
> I happened upon it in someone's activity feed. Maybe that is the bigger one in the vid.
> I don't mind it but I prefer the double handle bags.



I'm not interested enough to watch a video.     I saw one on the LV board; it's OK but not for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Honestly, for a great leather bag I'm buying Dooney or Coach.   I would prefer an Alto to any leather LV.    I'm only buying LV in the canvas "entry level" models.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Honestly, for a great leather bag I'm buying Dooney or Coach.   I would prefer an Alto to any leather LV.   * I'm only buying LV in the canvas "entry level" models.*



Yeah, yeah, yeah. Stick with that story. It is a slippery slope. I heard someone say that once.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Go big or go home.   The one you linked is 9" long.   http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/speedy-amazon-mm-012583    (I have to say, I think it's an ugly purse at any price, lol.)
> 
> ETA--If I were spending big bucks, which I am not, I would buy this one...  http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-mm-monogram-empreinte-007993




The Empeinte... YES!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. Stick with that story. It is a slippery slope. I heard someone say that once.



At this point, I'm not tempted by any of the LV leather bags.    But I have learned to never say never.      (I do like some of the Empreinte SLGs, though.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Empeinte... YES!!!!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Scooch said:


> My TJ Maxx find today
> View attachment 3325109
> 
> Color is blossom



She is beautiful and the perfect color for the change in season!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

YankeeDooney said:


> Have you ladies seen the Speedy Amazon PM? Love the blue and black. Very pretty. Just saw a video on YT. I admit you ladies do get me curious about LV, but I will just enjoy window shopping.



Although it's not my cup of tea, the color combo is interesting to say the least. There is a thread about the new Monogram Eclipse (not sure if that will be the "official" title - but it looks like the Damier Graphite color scheme but in Monogram) design coming to the mens line and if they ever brought that over to the women's line (in a Speedy - fingers crossed) I would definitely have to jump on that.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Empeinte... YES!!!!





MiaBorsa said:


> Go big or go home.   The one you linked is 9" long.   http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/speedy-amazon-mm-012583    (I have to say, I think it's an ugly purse at any price, lol.)
> 
> ETA--If I were spending big bucks, which I am not, I would buy this one...  http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-mm-monogram-empreinte-007993



The Empreinte line is gorgeous and the Montaigne is breathtaking but I shall let it take my breath away from afar and admire pictures in reveal threads. I don't  mind living through others when that much money is on the line.


----------



## MKB0925

Scooch said:


> My TJ Maxx find today
> View attachment 3325109
> 
> Color is blossom




Gorgeous color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

beyondtheoldme said:


> The Empreinte line is gorgeous and the Montaigne is breathtaking but I shall let it take my breath away from afar and admire pictures in reveal threads. I don't  mind living through others when that much money is on the line.




Lol.. I'm with ya on that. Even if I could afford it, I don't think I would spend that much on a single bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Go big or go home.   The one you linked is 9" long.   http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/speedy-amazon-mm-012583    (I have to say, I think it's an ugly purse at any price, lol.)
> 
> ETA--If I were spending big bucks, which I am not, I would buy this one...  http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-mm-monogram-empreinte-007993


 


*Mia:*  that's the first LV that has peaked my interest.  I especially like the croco and the ostrich versions.  But I'd be happy with the leather too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  that's the first LV that has peaked my interest.  I especially like the croco and the ostrich versions.  But I'd be happy with the leather too.



Isn't it gorgeous, LJ?   I first noticed it as a poster's avatar (Panders77).   You might remember her as MSPanders from the old QVC BB.   Anyway, here is a post she made, so you can see her fabulous avatar... which incidentally is what changed my mind about "pom poms" on a bag.   http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30013922&postcount=2366

ETA--and at $38,000 for the croco, it should have tires and an automatic transmission.


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> The Empreinte line is gorgeous and the Montaigne is breathtaking but I shall let it take my breath away from afar and admire pictures in reveal threads. I don't  mind living through others when that much money is on the line.



I totally get it.   I may have to buy an Empreinte coin purse or key cles or something someday, though.  I just love the embossing.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia*:  love the purse.  Still not a fan of poms.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Isn't it gorgeous, LJ?   I first noticed it as a poster's avatar (Panders77).   You might remember her as MSPanders from the old QVC BB.   Anyway, here is a post she made, so you can see her fabulous avatar... which incidentally is what changed my mind about "pom poms" on a bag.   http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30013922&postcount=2366
> 
> ETA--and at $38,000 for the croco, it should have tires and an automatic transmission.




I love this bag. She has done a couple videos on this and her black one which is in the larger size and was for sale. I want the little key pouch in empreinte, but it's a bit pricey.


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> My TJ Maxx find today
> View attachment 3325109
> 
> Color is blossom




Beautiful! I love the blossom color. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I love this bag. She has done a couple videos on this and her black one which is in the larger size and was for sale. I want the little key pouch in empreinte, but it's a bit pricey.



Pam is a sweetie;  I have only seen a couple of her videos.   I like the key pouch, too...but it is a pricey little thing.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> I totally get it.   I may have to buy an Empreinte coin purse or key cles or something someday, though.  I just love the embossing.




It is a beauty and I think the key cles would be gorgeous too [emoji7] - I'm still trying to find the toiletry pouch to add to the order I'm getting ready to place but the SA didn't have much luck with the few stores she called.


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> It is a beauty and I think the key cles would be gorgeous too [emoji7] - I'm still trying to find the toiletry pouch to add to the order I'm getting ready to place but the SA didn't have much luck with the few stores she called.



Which size toiletry are you getting?   Did you see the LE "jungle" 26?   So cute!    And... "add to the order...?"     WHAT ARE YOU GETTING????     

I got the cosmetic PM this week in the DE, and I have re-ordered the mini-pochette in mono.  I bought that piece and returned it, but then my crazy self couldn't stop thinking about it.     So when I decided the round coin purse wasn't for me, I exchanged it for another mini pochette.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Which size toiletry are you getting?   Did you see the LE "jungle" 26?   So cute!    And... "add to the order...?"     WHAT ARE YOU GETTING????
> 
> 
> 
> I got the cosmetic PM this week in the DE, and I have re-ordered the mini-pochette in mono.  I bought that piece and returned it, but then my crazy self couldn't stop thinking about it.     So when I decided the round coin purse wasn't for me, I exchanged it for another mini pochette.




I wanted the 19 but the SA called a few stores and they didn't have any - I can't find any that are add to order on the website [emoji30]. I thought about a cosmetic pouch but I felt I could do more with the toiletry pouch. I'm also going for the pochette accessories to give me a little more "organizational" space in addition to the bag.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Go big or go home.   The one you linked is 9" long.   http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/speedy-amazon-mm-012583    (I have to say, I think it's an ugly purse at any price, lol.)
> 
> ETA--If I were spending big bucks, which I am not, I would buy this one...  http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-mm-monogram-empreinte-007993


Oh ho ho!  I am with you on that one!  That is a gorgeous bag!  Good choice, MiaBorsa.  Wish I could take a loan out for that one.  Six Easy Pays would be over $500 a month.  Could you imagine LV on the Q?  Hahahahaha!  Is there such a thing as Louis Pay?


----------



## MrsKC

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh ho ho!  I am with you on that one!  That is a gorgeous bag!  Good choice, MiaBorsa.  Wish I could take a loan out for that one.  Six Easy Pays would be over $500 a month.  Could you imagine LV on the Q?  Hahahahaha!  Is there such a thing as Louis Pay?



LouisPay!! Love it!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Go big or go home.   The one you linked is 9" long.   http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/speedy-amazon-mm-012583    (I have to say, I think it's an ugly purse at any price, lol.)
> 
> ETA--If I were spending big bucks, which I am not, I would buy this one...  http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/montaigne-mm-monogram-empreinte-007993



The Montaigne is stunning! Whoa!


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> I wanted the 19 but the SA called a few stores and they didn't have any - I can't find any that are add to order on the website [emoji30]. I thought about a cosmetic pouch but I felt I could do more with the toiletry pouch. I'm also going for the pochette accessories to give me a little more "organizational" space in addition to the bag.



I can't wait to see your new loot!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh ho ho!  I am with you on that one!  That is a gorgeous bag!  Good choice, MiaBorsa.  Wish I could take a loan out for that one.  Six Easy Pays would be over $500 a month.  Could you imagine LV on the Q?  Hahahahaha!  Is there such a thing as Louis Pay?



   Let me know if you get it, LID.   I will live vicariously through you!!    They say it is cheaper to buy LV in France, so you could fly to Paris and get a better deal.      Just a thought!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> The Montaigne is stunning! Whoa!



It is even more gorgeous than that website pic, KC.   But I will have to admire it on other people.


----------



## MiaBorsa

FYI for outlet shoppers...   *Brahmin Outlet Stores are having a 25% off purchase of $200 or more*. Valid 4/13-4/17.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> It is even more gorgeous than that website pic, KC.   But I will have to admire it on other people.



Yeah, me too at +3k!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Let me know if you get it, LID.   I will live vicariously through you!!    They say it is cheaper to buy LV in France, so you could fly to Paris and get a better deal.      Just a thought!!



Hmm...wonder how much. Of course when you come back through customs you are SUPPOSED to declare it.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> I can't wait to see your new loot!




I'm going to let patience win and wait until I make my birthday purchase to see if they have restocked the toiletry pouches, I'm hoping they will.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MiaBorsa said:


> FYI for outlet shoppers...   *Brahmin Outlet Stores are having a 25% off purchase of $200 or more*. Valid 4/13-4/17.



Thks MB.do you know if brahmin outlet take phone orders Iam having my eyes on the ruby satchel.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Damier Ebene Speedy today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

rubylovesdooney said:


> Thks MB.do you know if brahmin outlet take phone orders Iam having my eyes on the ruby satchel.



I don't believe they do, Ruby.  Sorry.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Ebene Speedy today.




She's a beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Let me know if you get it, LID.   I will live vicariously through you!!    They say it is cheaper to buy LV in France, so you could fly to Paris and get a better deal.      Just a thought!!


A trip to Paris?  I would have to travel alone...thus saving money to buy another handbag!  It took me 14 years to get my DH to take a week of vacation (I am a work widow).  We went to Pennsylvania and it was a bit of a nightmare.  Haven't gone on any trips since then and maybe never will.  Sigh.  

But thanks for the purchase tip!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore a Coach bag out to lunch today.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore a Coach bag out to lunch today.



Bag and blouse are lovely, TM.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore a Coach bag out to lunch today.



Gorgeous bag GF!
Love the outfit too!


----------



## MaryBel

Got this bag a few weeks ago but didn't have a chance to reveal her...so today I decided to switch into it. Ms. Cole Haan Hannah tote in Elderberry


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got this bag a few weeks ago but didn't have a chance to reveal her...so today I decided to switch into it. Ms. Cole Haan Hannah tote in Elderberry



Oooooh, nice!   I love the color.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Got this bag a few weeks ago but didn't have a chance to reveal her...so today I decided to switch into it. Ms. Cole Haan Hannah tote in Elderberry



Love that color !


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooooh, nice!   I love the color.





MrsKC said:


> Love that color !



Thank you GFs!


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Ebene Speedy today.




Gorgeous!


----------



## immigratty

Had to dig into the archives for this one. Vintage Gucci Lizard Stirrup Top Handle.  GORGEOUS bag.


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> Had to dig into the archives for this one. Vintage Gucci Lizard Stirrup Top Handle.  GORGEOUS bag.



Oh so gorgeous! !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  stunning handbag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> Had to dig into the archives for this one. Vintage Gucci Lizard Stirrup Top Handle.  GORGEOUS bag.



Lovely!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Got this bag a few weeks ago but didn't have a chance to reveal her...so today I decided to switch into it. Ms. Cole Haan Hannah tote in Elderberry


Now there is a yummy color! Very pretty. So, you were holding out on us?


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Got this bag a few weeks ago but didn't have a chance to reveal her...so today I decided to switch into it. Ms. Cole Haan Hannah tote in Elderberry


Pretty color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> Had to dig into the archives for this one. Vintage Gucci Lizard Stirrup Top Handle.  GORGEOUS bag.




Love it. It's so understated, which makes it even more gorgeous.


----------



## YankeeDooney

immigratty said:


> Had to dig into the archives for this one. Vintage Gucci Lizard Stirrup Top Handle.  GORGEOUS bag.


What a beauty that is!


----------



## immigratty

MrsKC said:


> Oh so gorgeous! !





MiaBorsa said:


> Lovely!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it. It's so understated, which makes it even more gorgeous.





YankeeDooney said:


> What a beauty that is!



thank you ladies so much. this is my absolute FAVORITE style of bag. I could have about 30 of these...but trying to show restraint.  this was my very first exposure to the stirrup top handle style though, it was my aunt's, and she had it for decades [and eventually gave in to me begging for it since she NEVER wore it anymore], and Gucci brought back this style in 2011, and continue to have it, so I've gotten re-addicted to it.


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> Had to dig into the archives for this one. Vintage Gucci Lizard Stirrup Top Handle.  GORGEOUS bag.




Gorgeous GF!


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous GF!



Thx so much


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Damier Ebene satchel today.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Ebene satchel today.



Looking good!  Looks great with your outfit .


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Ebene Speedy today.




I love that bag. It's so cute. I think I have decided that the DE Speedy B 30 is going to be my first LV bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore a Coach bag out to lunch today.




Cute little satchel!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got this bag a few weeks ago but didn't have a chance to reveal her...so today I decided to switch into it. Ms. Cole Haan Hannah tote in Elderberry




I love that color!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Had to dig into the archives for this one. Vintage Gucci Lizard Stirrup Top Handle.  GORGEOUS bag.




Stunning bag IM! I bet it looks so pretty on. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Ebene satchel today.




Another beautiful outfit. This bag looks great with anything. [emoji7]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I love that bag. It's so cute. I think I have decided that the DE Speedy B 30 is going to be my first LV bag. [emoji4]


----------



## beyondtheoldme

I've been contemplating my next LV purchase and one of the items I was considering was the pochette accessories so I could condense some items. Well, I decided to take a trip to Coach today to see what I could find to replace my large MK wallet and I found these two and I must say the larger "wristlet" is an absolutely wonderful wallet. It is a wallet on one side and has three compartments on the other - perfect way for me to condense my MK wallet and wristlet. Now I have more to spend on LV because I don't need a wallet and pochette. [emoji12]


----------



## MrsKC

beyondtheoldme said:


> I've been contemplating my next LV purchase and one of the items I was considering was the pochette accessories so I could condense some items. Well, I decided to take a trip to Coach today to see what I could find to replace my large MK wallet and I found these two and I must say the larger "wristlet" is an absolutely wonderful wallet. It is a wallet on one side and has three compartments on the other - perfect way for me to condense my MK wallet and wristlet. Now I have more to spend on LV because I don't need a wallet and pochette. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331580



Yay !! More to spend on the LV purchase is a great outcome!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MrsKC said:


> Yay !! More to spend on the LV purchase is a great outcome!




Great for my growing handbag collection ... bad for my wallet! [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

beyondtheoldme said:


> I've been contemplating my next LV purchase and one of the items I was considering was the pochette accessories so I could condense some items. Well, I decided to take a trip to Coach today to see what I could find to replace my large MK wallet and I found these two and I must say the larger "wristlet" is an absolutely wonderful wallet. It is a wallet on one side and has three compartments on the other - perfect way for me to condense my MK wallet and wristlet. Now I have more to spend on LV because I don't need a wallet and pochette. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331580




They look pretty together. I love to mix and match accessories.  The LV wallets are pretty pricey so that should help your LV bag budget a lot! Yay!


----------



## Twoboyz

My very first LV. I found it pre loved on eBay. It arrived from Japan in 5 days and it looks like it has never even been used. I had it authenticated at ****************** and it passed the test! It's even worth more than I paid. I'm very happy. [emoji4][emoji106]

It's the older model and the strap isn't long enough to carry on my shoulder so I put on this chain I got from eBay seller K-craft.  It's perfect and it dresses it up a bit. I LVoe it [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> My very first LV. I found it pre loved on eBay. It arrived from Japan in 5 days and it looks like it has never even been used. I had it authenticated at ****************** and it passed the test! It's even worth more than I paid. I'm very happy. [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> It's the older model and the strap isn't long enough to carry on my shoulder so I put on this chain I got from eBay seller K-craft.  It's perfect and it dresses it up a bit. I LVoe it [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332326


Very exciting find  TB......Made in France! Congrats on your first LV!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> My very first LV. I found it pre loved on eBay. It arrived from Japan in 5 days and it looks like it has never even been used. I had it authenticated at ****************** and it passed the test! It's even worth more than I paid. I'm very happy. [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> It's the older model and the strap isn't long enough to carry on my shoulder so I put on this chain I got from eBay seller K-craft.  It's perfect and it dresses it up a bit. I LVoe it [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332326




Congrats TB! She's gorgeous! Ut oh... I see an LV lover in the making. 

Within the past 5-6 years, I owned 3 LVs and sold them all about a year or so after purchasing. [emoji57] but they are gorgeous bags. Can't wait to see your next purchase... Cause I know it's coming. [emoji23]


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Twoboyz said:


> My very first LV. I found it pre loved on eBay. It arrived from Japan in 5 days and it looks like it has never even been used. I had it authenticated at ****************** and it passed the test! It's even worth more than I paid. I'm very happy. [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> It's the older model and the strap isn't long enough to carry on my shoulder so I put on this chain I got from eBay seller K-craft.  It's perfect and it dresses it up a bit. I LVoe it [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332326



Yay,congrats on your new LV.Enjoy


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> My very first LV. I found it pre loved on eBay. It arrived from Japan in 5 days and it looks like it has never even been used. I had it authenticated at ****************** and it passed the test! It's even worth more than I paid. I'm very happy. [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> It's the older model and the strap isn't long enough to carry on my shoulder so I put on this chain I got from eBay seller K-craft.  It's perfect and it dresses it up a bit. I LVoe it [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332326



   Very nice, TB!!   I got my agenda cover from a Japanese seller.   I love the chain you added, too.   Congrats, and welcome to the dark side!!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Very exciting find  TB......Made in France! Congrats on your first LV!




Thanks YD! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Congrats TB! She's gorgeous! Ut oh... I see an LV lover in the making.
> 
> Within the past 5-6 years, I owned 3 LVs and sold them all about a year or so after purchasing. [emoji57] but they are gorgeous bags. Can't wait to see your next purchase... Cause I know it's coming. [emoji23]




Thanks Pcan! Well, I'll never leave Peter. Lol! I might need 1-3 more pieces at some point. Haha!  You must have needed some more closet space to make room for your Dooneys [emoji4]



rubylovesdooney said:


> Yay,congrats on your new LV.Enjoy




Thanks Ruby! 



MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice, TB!!   I got my agenda cover from a Japanese seller.   I love the chain you added, too.   Congrats, and welcome to the dark side!!




Thanks Sarah! It's all your fault. Lol! I never saw myself being on the dark side but like you always say...never say never. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah! It's all your fault. Lol! I never saw myself being on the dark side but like you always say...never say never. [emoji4]



   I'm glad you went for it!   And what everyone says is true... it is a slippery slope!!      I'm still working on Purse Content...haha.  

I don't know if you have seen the Houston flooding on the news, but it is terrible here.  I'm watching a water rescue on TV... a woman just got out of a rescue boat with her toddler and her NEVERFULL... HAHAHAHA.    Priorities!!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> My very first LV. I found it pre loved on eBay. It arrived from Japan in 5 days and it looks like it has never even been used. I had it authenticated at ****************** and it passed the test! It's even worth more than I paid. I'm very happy. [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> It's the older model and the strap isn't long enough to carry on my shoulder so I put on this chain I got from eBay seller K-craft.  It's perfect and it dresses it up a bit. I LVoe it [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332326



Oh gorgeous!  Glad you are pleased .


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Oh gorgeous!  Glad you are pleased .




Thank you KC!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm glad you went for it!   And what everyone says is true... it is a slippery slope!!      I'm still working on Purse Content...haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you have seen the Houston flooding on the news, but it is terrible here.  I'm watching a water rescue on TV... a woman just got out of a rescue boat with her toddler and her NEVERFULL... HAHAHAHA.    Priorities!!




Thanks! Me too [emoji4] hahaha! Priorities is right! That would have been me too. I'm sorry you are having bad weather. Stay safe. [emoji4]. Unfortunately I don't watch much news. YouTube and TPF take most of my time.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Twoboyz said:


> My very first LV. I found it pre loved on eBay. It arrived from Japan in 5 days and it looks like it has never even been used. I had it authenticated at ****************** and it passed the test! It's even worth more than I paid. I'm very happy. [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> It's the older model and the strap isn't long enough to carry on my shoulder so I put on this chain I got from eBay seller K-craft.  It's perfect and it dresses it up a bit. I LVoe it [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332326




Woohoo your first LV and it's made in France!! Way to go TB!! [emoji7] I can't wait to see what you'll add to your collection!


----------



## Scooch

My new love! A long time coming


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> My new love! A long time coming
> 
> View attachment 3332542




Niiiice!!! Love it!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Twoboyz said:


> They look pretty together. I love to mix and match accessories.  The LV wallets are pretty pricey so that should help your LV bag budget a lot! Yay!




They are pretty pricey but they are beautiful. I'm still trying to figure out what LV accessory I want since the toiletry pouch isn't available online anymore. Your pochette is gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

Scooch said:


> My new love! A long time coming
> 
> View attachment 3332542



Oh what a beautiful LV set! Enjoy them .


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Scooch said:


> My new love! A long time coming
> 
> View attachment 3332542




Absolutely stunning; enjoy your new Neverfull![emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Scooch said:


> My new love! A long time coming
> 
> View attachment 3332542


Congrats Scooch! Another pretty!


----------



## Scooch

Thanks everyone! It was such an awesome experience but I am definitely on a ban now! Next purchase will be Christmas time


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> My very first LV. I found it pre loved on eBay. It arrived from Japan in 5 days and it looks like it has never even been used. I had it authenticated at ****************** and it passed the test! It's even worth more than I paid. I'm very happy. [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> It's the older model and the strap isn't long enough to carry on my shoulder so I put on this chain I got from eBay seller K-craft.  It's perfect and it dresses it up a bit. I LVoe it [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332326


Your new bag is very pretty! LV is so much fun. I just love my LV  bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

Scooch said:


> My new love! A long time coming
> 
> View attachment 3332542


Your new bag is pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Your new bag is very pretty! LV is so much fun. I just love my LV  bags.




Thanks T! I love your LV bags too [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> My new love! A long time coming
> 
> View attachment 3332542




Beautiful! I want one too! [emoji4] Cingrats Scooch and enjoy them.


----------



## momjules

Beautiful!!! You are very lucky ! Those bags are only in my dreams. Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I snagged a deal on the nude colorblock Coach Swagger.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged a deal on the nude colorblock Coach Swagger.


Very nice! So pretty.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged a deal on the nude colorblock Coach Swagger.


Oooooooo, I love that one. Such a pretty color! And if I may ask, where did the deal get snagged?
It's gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice! So pretty.



Thank you, TM.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooooo, I love that one. Such a pretty color! And if I may ask, where did the deal get snagged?
> It's gorgeous.



Thanks.  I got it for 40% off at 6PM.com.   (Zappos outlet)


----------



## Trudysmom

I found the Speedy I have wanted for my collection. Cherry Speedy made in 2005.  They are so pretty all together.


----------



## southernbelle82

Trudysmom said:


> I found the Speedy I have wanted for my collection. Cherry Speedy made in 2005.  They are so pretty all together.




I love your cerises speedy!!! I'll add my speedy to this list too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I found the Speedy I have wanted for my collection. Cherry Speedy made in 2005.  They are so pretty all together.





southernbelle82 said:


> I love your cerises speedy!!! I'll add my speedy to this list too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335967



Cute Speedys, ladies.


----------



## Trudysmom

southernbelle82 said:


> I love your cerises speedy!!! I'll add my speedy to this list too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335967


SO pretty. Speedy bags are adorable.


----------



## southernbelle82

Trudysmom said:


> SO pretty. Speedy bags are adorable.




Thank you!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged a deal on the nude colorblock Coach Swagger.




It's beautiful! [emoji7]



Trudysmom said:


> I found the Speedy I have wanted for my collection. Cherry Speedy made in 2005.  They are so pretty all together.




It so cute T! The Speedys have a new sister. [emoji4]



southernbelle82 said:


> I love your cerises speedy!!! I'll add my speedy to this list too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335967




Beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

Hubby and I went out to lunch and I took my newest  Speedy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and I took my newest  Speedy.



Cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Reporting in from the "Never Say Never" Department.   I have never been a crossbody fan AT ALL, but for some reason I fell for this little bag.   It's small and perfect for shopping; just the essentials will fit inside.   (*TB*, this is partially YOUR fault; I started looking at smaller bags after seeing your beautiful Pochette Accessoires.  )   

Presenting the LV "Favorite PM" in DE.







I just love how the little cles fits in the inside pocket, and the chain handle can be tucked inside for a more casual look.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Reporting in from the "Never Say Never" Department.   I have never been a crossbody fan AT ALL, but for some reason I fell for this little bag.   It's small and perfect for shopping; just the essentials will fit inside.   (*TB*, this is partially YOUR fault; I started looking at smaller bags after seeing your beautiful Pochette Accessoires.  )
> 
> Presenting the LV "Favorite PM" in DE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love how the little cles fits in the inside pocket, and the chain handle can be tucked inside for a more casual look.



So cute!  I enjoy a cross body option. . You are building a beautiful collection.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> My very first LV. I found it pre loved on eBay. It arrived from Japan in 5 days and it looks like it has never even been used. I had it authenticated at ****************** and it passed the test! It's even worth more than I paid. I'm very happy. [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> It's the older model and the strap isn't long enough to carry on my shoulder so I put on this chain I got from eBay seller K-craft.  It's perfect and it dresses it up a bit. I LVoe it [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332326



YAY, 1st LV! Congrats GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Scooch said:


> My new love! A long time coming
> 
> View attachment 3332542



Gorgeous tote! Congrats!
I'm thinking in getting the same for my b-day, but probably a different color lining.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged a deal on the nude colorblock Coach Swagger.



Gorgeous one Sarah! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I found the Speedy I have wanted for my collection. Cherry Speedy made in 2005.  They are so pretty all together.



Your speedy collection is making me want them! 
This one is especially gorgeous! And I think I was in Paris that year, I remember the big suitcase building with exactly the same print. I wonder if we took pics of it. Darn it, I was not that much into handbags back then, lost my opportunity. I'll guess we'll have to go again


----------



## MaryBel

southernbelle82 said:


> I love your cerises speedy!!! I'll add my speedy to this list too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335967



Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Reporting in from the "Never Say Never" Department.   I have never been a crossbody fan AT ALL, but for some reason I fell for this little bag.   It's small and perfect for shopping; just the essentials will fit inside.   (*TB*, this is partially YOUR fault; I started looking at smaller bags after seeing your beautiful Pochette Accessoires.  )
> 
> Presenting the LV "Favorite PM" in DE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love how the little cles fits in the inside pocket, and the chain handle can be tucked inside for a more casual look.



OMG, this one is so cute! I want it!
You are going to get me in trouble! I guess I'll have to stop buying a bunch of handbags and get 1 LV!


----------



## MaryBel

I was bag content until some wish list items got on sale and then everything went downhill fast!

Here are the goodies I got this month:

1st, the one that started it all, Sloan Hobo in black python
Then the one haunting me since my last coach visit: Snoopy Bennett 
The ones from this past weekend Macy's F&F: Brahmin Vivian in Nimbus and MK E/W Hamilton in green python.
Waiting for a coach Dakotah in luggage with blue studs. She's coming on Friday.


----------



## MrsKC

Wow, some beautiful exotics. The Brahmin is 3 dimensional!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Reporting in from the "Never Say Never" Department.   I have never been a crossbody fan AT ALL, but for some reason I fell for this little bag.   It's small and perfect for shopping; just the essentials will fit inside.   (*TB*, this is partially YOUR fault; I started looking at smaller bags after seeing your beautiful Pochette Accessoires.  )
> 
> Presenting the LV "Favorite PM" in DE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love how the little cles fits in the inside pocket, and the chain handle can be tucked inside for a more casual look.


Such a cute bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Trudysmom said:


> Such a cute bag.


Your new bags are so pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> So cute!  I enjoy a cross body option. . You are building a beautiful collection.



Thanks, KC.   I wore her to the grocery store today and it was like carrying nothing at all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous one Sarah! Congrats!


Thanks MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> OMG, this one is so cute! I want it!
> You are going to get me in trouble! I guess I'll have to stop buying a bunch of handbags and get 1 LV!



Yes, every handbag collector needs at least one LV!   I never thought in a million years that 1) I would ever buy an LV and 2) I would EVER wear a crossbody bag.        This "Favorite" comes in two sizes and this is the smaller "PM" size.   I'm surprised at how much I like it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I was bag content until some wish list items got on sale and then everything went downhill fast!
> 
> Here are the goodies I got this month:
> 
> 1st, the one that started it all, Sloan Hobo in black python
> Then the one haunting me since my last coach visit: Snoopy Bennett
> The ones from this past weekend Macy's F&F: Brahmin Vivian in Nimbus and MK E/W Hamilton in green python.
> Waiting for a coach Dakotah in luggage with blue studs. She's coming on Friday.



Wow, what a haul.   I love the Snoopy Bennett; Joy sent me the Snoopy wristlet and it is SO cute.   You have some great looking exotics there.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I was bag content until some wish list items got on sale and then everything went downhill fast!
> 
> Here are the goodies I got this month:
> 
> 1st, the one that started it all, Sloan Hobo in black python
> Then the one haunting me since my last coach visit: Snoopy Bennett
> The ones from this past weekend Macy's F&F: Brahmin Vivian in Nimbus and MK E/W Hamilton in green python.
> Waiting for a coach Dakotah in luggage with blue studs. She's coming on Friday.


GF! I love them all!

Would love to hear your review of the Sloan. I love that one. Does it puddle or will it stand up when your items are in it?

Now that Nimbus. I actually had that one on hold a couple of weeks ago...no kidding. But, I thought more about it and decided to wait for other wish list items to come along. I am running out of space so I need to be much more selective. It is a gorgeous bag.....sigh.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Wow, some beautiful exotics. The Brahmin is 3 dimensional!



Thanks Kc!
I love exotics, that's why I couldn't leave any of them! 
DH was there and he just shook his head  And I just


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, every handbag collector needs at least one LV!   I never thought in a million years that 1) I would ever buy an LV and 2) I would EVER wear a crossbody bag.        This "Favorite" comes in two sizes and this is the smaller "PM" size.   I'm surprised at how much I like it.



Yeah, I have decided I'll start with one for my d-day. DH keeps telling me that with the money I spend on other bags I could buy a few LVs, which is true , so I'll guess I'll avoid the other bags in the same month I plan to buy an LV and the CC won't notice the difference.
I think I'd like to do something similar to what you did, get a tote, probably in the regular monogram and a speedy in the brown DE. Then later maybe a hobo.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, what a haul.   I love the Snoopy Bennett; Joy sent me the Snoopy wristlet and it is SO cute.   You have some great looking exotics there.



Thanks Sarah!

I didn't get the Bennett right away because I was kind of turn off by the fact that is not leather. They would have been awesome if they did them in the same leather as the wristlets. I got 2 of those, a tan and a red one. But the last time I was there (when I got the white Gramercy) I was going to buy it but ended up leaving it for the tan/green suede Blake, but you know how the obsession is so I had to get it. It will look nice with a couple of Peanuts hang tags I got a Macy's last year.

You know me, I love exotics in bright colors!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> GF! I love them all!
> 
> Would love to hear your review of the Sloan. I love that one. Does it puddle or will it stand up when your items are in it?
> 
> Now that Nimbus. I actually had that one on hold a couple of weeks ago...no kidding. But, I thought more about it and decided to wait for other wish list items to come along. I am running out of space so I need to be much more selective. It is a gorgeous bag.....sigh.



Thanks GF!
The Sloan puddles to no end! But I love how it carries. That's why I got this one. I already had the brown boa that I got as is from the Q around Christmas and knew how it carried but I don't care it puddles so much. I love the print in this one so much I had to get it.

Oh GF, I thought you might like The Nimbus because of the embossing and the blueish color. You were way ahead of me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  super haul.  You sure know how to buy some beautiful handbags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> The Sloan puddles to no end! But I love how it carries. That's why I got this one. I already had the brown boa that I got as is from the Q around Christmas and knew how it carried but I don't care it puddles so much. I love the print in this one so much I had to get it.
> 
> Oh GF, I thought you might like The Nimbus because of the embossing and the blueish color. You were way ahead of me.


I love that Sloan print too. Maybe a purse organizer would help a bit. So tempting.....hmmm.
Brahmin did a nice job on that Nimbus though. It is amazing how the shading makes it look more 3D as KC mentioned.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Reporting in from the "Never Say Never" Department.   I have never been a crossbody fan AT ALL, but for some reason I fell for this little bag.   It's small and perfect for shopping; just the essentials will fit inside.   (*TB*, this is partially YOUR fault; I started looking at smaller bags after seeing your beautiful Pochette Accessoires.  )
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting the LV "Favorite PM" in DE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love how the little cles fits in the inside pocket, and the chain handle can be tucked inside for a more casual look.




Just beautiful! This pattern is my fav. Sooo cute! I've been caught up in "never say never" many, many times. [emoji16]Congrats girlfriend!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Reporting in from the "Never Say Never" Department.   I have never been a crossbody fan AT ALL, but for some reason I fell for this little bag.   It's small and perfect for shopping; just the essentials will fit inside.   (*TB*, this is partially YOUR fault; I started looking at smaller bags after seeing your beautiful Pochette Accessoires.  )
> 
> Presenting the LV "Favorite PM" in DE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love how the little cles fits in the inside pocket, and the chain handle can be tucked inside for a more casual look.


Wait.....isn't this report from the "Bag Content" Department? 

I do really like the hardware on these bags. And red inside? Nice! Congrats on another lovely purchase!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just beautiful! This pattern is my fav. Sooo cute! I've been caught up in "never say never" many, many times. [emoji16]Congrats girlfriend!



Thanks, girl.  I can't believe how much I love this little bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Wait.....isn't this report from the "Bag Content" Department?
> 
> I do really like the hardware on these bags. And red inside? Nice! Congrats on another lovely purchase!



I think we might as well board up the BCD.   It's getting very little traffic these days.  (Just a few "drive byes"...  thanks, MaryBell.)     

Thanks, I'm surprised by how much I love it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Hubby and I went out to lunch and I took my newest  Speedy.


Very pretty TM. Who knew there was a cherry print out there?


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Very pretty TM. Who knew there was a cherry print out there?


Yes, so glad.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Python and snake Sloan are $149 on ILD ebay. ... in case anyone is tempted.  I love the print/texture,  if I were a hobo girl I'd buy it in a second.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  super haul.  You sure know how to buy some beautiful handbags.



Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I love that Sloan print too. Maybe a purse organizer would help a bit. So tempting.....hmmm.
> Brahmin did a nice job on that Nimbus though. It is amazing how the shading makes it look more 3D as KC mentioned.



I think it might help a little bit! I have one, I'll try it and let you know.
I agree, although I think Brahmin does a very good job at pretty much everything they do.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I think it might help a little bit! I have one, I'll try it and let you know.
> I agree, although I think Brahmin does a very good job at pretty much everything they do.



Thanks and so true.


----------



## MaryBel

Dakotah is here and she's gorgeous! Love the blue studs!
Here's a quick pic


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Dakotah is here and she's gorgeous! Love the blue studs!
> Here's a quick pic



Nice!!  The leather looks fabulous.  Is that the regular size?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!!  The leather looks fabulous.  Is that the regular size?



Thanks!
Yes,it is. The larger of all. I think it is similar in size to the Legacy Patricia. I was afraid I was going to get one in bad shape but not, it came completely wrapped as a mummy!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Dakotah is here and she's gorgeous! Love the blue studs!
> Here's a quick pic


Pretty bag. I have not seen that one.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Damier Ebene Speedy to lunch today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Ebene Speedy to lunch today.


Stylin' as always TM! Very pretty colors.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Dakotah is here and she's gorgeous! Love the blue studs!
> 
> Here's a quick pic




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] She's a beauty, congrats!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Ebene Speedy to lunch today.




I love how she looks with your outfit! So very pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bag. I have not seen that one.



Thank you TM!
I only saw it at one of the Macy's stores in my area long time ago and then lately at the outlet.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Ebene Speedy to lunch today.



So pretty!
Love your top too! So colorful!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] She's a beauty, congrats!!



Thank you GF!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Gucci satchel out to brunch today. The red and pink colors on the bag are  fun to wear.


----------



## momjules

Back to the outlet!!!
 Hi girls! I returned back to the outlet because my neighbor got a great deal at Michael kors and I was not able to stop thinking about it. 
I'm not a pvc girl but when the kors outlet put out these material bags that came to 100.00 each with the specials, I needed them! New colors
The matching wallet was sold out so I matched the leather trim instead 
Wallets were 50 something.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gucci satchel out to brunch today. The red and pink colors on the bag are  fun to wear.



   Nice.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Back to the outlet!!!
> Hi girls! I returned back to the outlet because my neighbor got a great deal at Michael kors and I was not able to stop thinking about it.
> I'm not a pvc girl but when the kors outlet put out these material bags that came to 100.00 each with the specials, I needed them! New colors
> The matching wallet was sold out so I matched the leather trim instead
> Wallets were 50 something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345219
> View attachment 3345220



Whoa!   What a score!   All your new things look great, MJ.   Congrats!


----------



## momjules

Thank you Mia!!
The whole Michael kors outlet is 50 off the entire store and spend 250.00 and get 20 or 25 percent off!! 
The store was So crowded.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Thank you Mia!!
> The whole Michael kors outlet is 50 off the entire store and spend 250.00 and get 20 or 25 percent off!!
> The store was So crowded.



Wow, what a deal!   Seems like the local MK outlet stores are always busy.   They get almost as much traffic as the Coach outlets around here.   Enjoy your beautiful new bags, MJ.


----------



## momjules

Thank you!
I think kors is busier than coach nowadays!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I have many, many Dooney, one Fossil crossbody, and one Coach tote, but have purchased two Michael Kors handbags in the last month.  The soft pastels are SO pretty...I couldn't resist.  I just purchased a Dooney saffiano (my first) and the quality is just as nice as MK's.  The price is the same but it is nice to get a different design and the MK is easier for me to find at Macy's and Younkers.  Sadly, no outlets for either one near me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

momjules said:


> Back to the outlet!!!
> Hi girls! I returned back to the outlet because my neighbor got a great deal at Michael kors and I was not able to stop thinking about it.
> I'm not a pvc girl but when the kors outlet put out these material bags that came to 100.00 each with the specials, I needed them! New colors
> The matching wallet was sold out so I matched the leather trim instead
> Wallets were 50 something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345219
> View attachment 3345220




Awesome score! Congrats! The MK outlet near me is always much more crowded than the coach outlet which is right next to it. Sad but true for Coach.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gucci satchel out to brunch today. The red and pink colors on the bag are  fun to wear.




Another beauty! And as always perfect with your outfit. Love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

My PCE loot is here.       Swagger 27 in Rainbow Stitched Calf Leather and small wallet.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> My PCE loot is here.       Swagger 27 in Rainbow Stitched Calf Leather and small wallet.


Ooooo, it's gorgeous! I know I have mentioned this before, but man, the room you take pics in has such awesome lighting. The bags always look so beautiful!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gucci satchel out to brunch today. The red and pink colors on the bag are  fun to wear.


Love it TM!


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Back to the outlet!!!
> Hi girls! I returned back to the outlet because my neighbor got a great deal at Michael kors and I was not able to stop thinking about it.
> I'm not a pvc girl but when the kors outlet put out these material bags that came to 100.00 each with the specials, I needed them! New colors
> The matching wallet was sold out so I matched the leather trim instead
> Wallets were 50 something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345219
> View attachment 3345220


Great deal MJ! I like the leather wallets too....even better than the matchy matchy ones.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> My PCE loot is here.       Swagger 27 in Rainbow Stitched Calf Leather and small wallet.




Hi! Your bag just says luxury!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo, it's gorgeous! I know I have mentioned this before, but man, the room you take pics in has such awesome lighting. The bags always look so beautiful!



Thanks YD.   That is my "purse room" and it has the best lighting in the house, which is why most of my bags are photographed in there.     (That's the room where I unbox stuff and bags sit until I decide whether they are keepers.  )    That poor Northern Nights down blanket has been in a lot of pics, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi! Your bag just says luxury!



Thank you MJ!!   Have you carried either of your new MK bags yet?


----------



## momjules

Yes I am carrying my navy tote now.  I like the material and its very different.
It feels like the rain will never stop so I can't wear my leather bags anyway.
The gold hardware on my blue tote looks so nice.
The gray tote has silver hardware  which we all know is rare.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> My PCE loot is here.       Swagger 27 in Rainbow Stitched Calf Leather and small wallet.




Sweet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> My PCE loot is here.       Swagger 27 in Rainbow Stitched Calf Leather and small wallet.



OMG, what a gorgeous set!
Congrats GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sweet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congrats on your new beauties!



Thanks!!   :kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> OMG, what a gorgeous set!
> Congrats GF!



Thanks MB!   I love them.   Weird, but I am getting back into "smaller bag" mode lately.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

I originally said I was going to wait until the end of May to make another LV purchase (so it would be here in time for my birthday in June). Well....I will finally be leaving the banking industry and starting a new job next week which means I won't be off on my birthday so it made more sense ([emoji12]) to make my purchase and have it here in time for my new job. Introducing my new Delightful MM! I have already packed her back in the box so I can save her for my birthday but she is beautiful! Now I'm officially on a ban (or until the toiletry pouches are restocked) until Christmas. Here she is with her sister Ms. Speedy B 30!


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> I originally said I was going to wait until the end of May to make another LV purchase (so it would be here in time for my birthday in June). Well....I will finally be leaving the banking industry and starting a new job next week which means I won't be off on my birthday so it made more sense ([emoji12]) to make my purchase and have it here in time for my new job. Introducing my new Delightful MM! I have already packed her back in the box so I can save her for my birthday but she is beautiful! Now I'm officially on a ban (or until the toiletry pouches are restocked) until Christmas. Here she is with her sister Ms. Speedy B 30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347247
> View attachment 3347248



Gorgeous!  What color is the lining?   Mine is pink ballerine and I looooove it.   Now you have the "basics" covered!   Enjoy your new beauties.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!  What color is the lining?   Mine is pink ballerine and I looooove it.   Now you have the "basics" covered!   Enjoy your new beauties.




I went with the beige interior. My cousin purchased her delightful several years ago and that's when I first fell in love with it so I knew I had to go with the beige interior. The first two I purchased in February were the Pivoine interior.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> My PCE loot is here.       Swagger 27 in Rainbow Stitched Calf Leather and small wallet.


Very pretty Swagger and wallet.


----------



## Trudysmom

beyondtheoldme said:


> I originally said I was going to wait until the end of May to make another LV purchase (so it would be here in time for my birthday in June). Well....I will finally be leaving the banking industry and starting a new job next week which means I won't be off on my birthday so it made more sense ([emoji12]) to make my purchase and have it here in time for my new job. Introducing my new Delightful MM! I have already packed her back in the box so I can save her for my birthday but she is beautiful! Now I'm officially on a ban (or until the toiletry pouches are restocked) until Christmas. Here she is with her sister Ms. Speedy B 30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347247
> View attachment 3347248


Beautiful Delightful and looks so pretty with your Speedy!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Cerises/Cherry Speedy to lunch today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

beyondtheoldme said:


> I originally said I was going to wait until the end of May to make another LV purchase (so it would be here in time for my birthday in June). Well....I will finally be leaving the banking industry and starting a new job next week which means I won't be off on my birthday so it made more sense ([emoji12]) to make my purchase and have it here in time for my new job. Introducing my new Delightful MM! I have already packed her back in the box so I can save her for my birthday but she is beautiful! Now I'm officially on a ban (or until the toiletry pouches are restocked) until Christmas. Here she is with her sister Ms. Speedy B 30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347247
> View attachment 3347248


Very nice! I really love how the handles are sewn on the Speedy bags....where the attachment to the bag is sewn and sealed. It looks so refined. Wish Dooney would do that.


----------



## westvillage

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Cerises/Cherry Speedy to lunch today.



It's far and away my favorite Speedy.  Looks really nice!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice! I really love how the handles are sewn on the Speedy bags....where the attachment to the bag is sewn and sealed. It looks so refined. Wish Dooney would do that.




The stitching is beautiful! 



Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful Delightful and looks so pretty with your Speedy!




Thanks!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> I went with the beige interior. My cousin purchased her delightful several years ago and that's when I first fell in love with it so I knew I had to go with the beige interior. The first two I purchased in February were the Pivoine interior.



I love the classic beige.     That's what I chose for my Delightful.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> I love the classic beige.     That's what I chose for my Delightful.




Yay! Bag twins! [emoji162]
I can't wait for the strap to develop a patina. I didn't notice my Speedy had started to patina until I took the picture.


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> Yay! Bag twins! [emoji162]
> I can't wait for the strap to develop a patina. I didn't notice my Speedy had started to patina until I took the picture.



   I just noticed that I responded about my bag having pink ballerine interior on a previous post.  DUH.   That is my Neverfull.  O_o      I think my brain is on vacation this week.     I hope you like your Delightful better this time around!!


----------



## Trudysmom

I  finally found  the right color of pink faux fur pom for my cherry Speedy. It is not red, but not dark pink. I have 7  poms now. They are fun for Speedy bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I  finally found  the right color of pink faux fur pom for my cherry Speedy. It is not red, but not dark pink. I have 7  poms now. They are fun for Speedy bags.




Perfect!  I love when you post your LV's


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just a heads up to anyone considering a MK large Riley... Macy's has them as the "Deal of the Day" for $192, free shipping,  plus e*bates  is 8% at Macy's.       (And no, I didn't buy one, haha.   I bought a saffiano tote in sunflower and a cardcase for killer deals, though.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  All your fault.... I got the black large Riley.   I've been wanting this color.   And although I don't need another handbag,  I caved.  Now I'll need to find the place for it.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Coach basket clutch today for an errand.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  All your fault.... I got the black large Riley.   I've been wanting this color.   And although I don't need another handbag,  I caved.  Now I'll need to find the place for it.



I seriously had a hard time NOT buying, LJ.   That is such a great price for that bag.  Yesterday they had the light blue one, too.  (Not sure what the color name is.)    I put the black in and out of my cart about 50 times, then made myself walk away!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> I seriously had a hard time NOT buying, LJ.   That is such a great price for that bag.  Yesterday they had the light blue one, too.  (Not sure what the color name is.)    I put the black in and out of my cart about 50 times, then made myself walk away!




Mia:  I have the light blue one,  the navy, and also the chili.  Always wanted the black one.  The large Riley is a great style for me and light weight.  It's a nice change from my Dooney collection which is almost all of my handbags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Mia:  I have the light blue one,  the navy, and also the chili.  Always wanted the black one.  The large Riley is a great style for me and light weight.  It's a nice change from my Dooney collection which is almost all of my handbags.



I have only had one Riley, in the peanut color.   I agree, it is a gorgeous bag and the leather is fabulous.   I wish it would sell out so I would stop looking at it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> I have only had one Riley, in the peanut color.   I agree, it is a gorgeous bag and the leather is fabulous.   I wish it would sell out so I would stop looking at it.




I think I'm done with Riley.... until there are some new colors at half off.  Peanut wasn't my thing,  but I'm sorry I didn't get the watermelon color.   The light blue is very pretty,  if you are into blues.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I think I'm done with Riley.... until there are some new colors at half off.  Peanut wasn't my thing,  but I'm sorry I didn't get the watermelon color.   The light blue is very pretty,  if you are into blues.



According to the MK board, the Riley has been discontinued so we are unlikely to see any more colors.   I did cave and order the black one while the sale was on, though.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> According to the MK board, the Riley has been discontinued so we are unlikely to see any more colors.   I did cave and order the black one while the sale was on, though.




*Mia:*  I'm glad you were able to get one too.  Price was back up today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I'm glad you were able to get one too.  Price was back up today.



Yes, I saw the price jump back up.   I will admit to buyer's remorse, though.   Mine may be going back when it arrives... or I may love it and be happy I snagged a great deal.   Either way, I have GOT to put the brakes on my purse acquisitions.   (And of course the Gucci semi-annual sale will be coming up soon.   :angst


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> According to the MK board, the Riley has been discontinued so we are unlikely to see any more colors.   I did cave and order the black one while the sale was on, though.




I didn't know that about the Riley being discontinued. I'm glad I got the ones I did when they were on clearance. I have the large Riley in pale blue, chili, and peanut.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Coach basket clutch today for an errand.




Love!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I didn't know that about the Riley being discontinued. I'm glad I got the ones I did when they were on clearance. I have the large Riley in pale blue, chili, and peanut.



I wanted the chili but missed out on it.   The first Riley I bought was the peanut, then I just ordered the black during the 1-day sale.  It appears that it's shipping from a store, so if it looks pulled from a display then back it goes.


----------



## Trudysmom

We went to lunch and then to a nursery for plants and other things for the garden. We found a beautiful gazing ball to buy that is the prettiest I have seen.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I'm glad you were able to get one too.  Price was back up today.



LJ, I got my Riley today.   It was factory-wrapped and new, but somehow I'm not thrilled with it.   I'm thinking it will go back, but I'll play with it a little tomorrow.   Maybe I'm getting purse burnout!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  could be the color.  Black bags aren't as exciting as many other colors.  And the Riley doesn't have a lot of trim or adornments.


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to dinner last night and I wore on of my Willis bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and then to a nursery for plants and other things for the garden. We found a beautiful gazing ball to buy that is the prettiest I have seen.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night and I wore on of my Willis bags.




Love Willis!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I ordered a pink wallet from Coach's FOS last week and it came today.   I have been searching for a pink wallet to go with my Islamorada tote and I think this looks pretty good.   Kind of goes with the darker pink inside the flowers...






And I also have a green Kate Spade wallet that will work...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night and I wore on of my Willis bags.



Cute!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered a pink wallet from Coach's FOS last week and it came today.   I have been searching for a pink wallet to go with my Islamorada tote and I think this looks pretty good.   Kind of goes with the darker pink inside the flowers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also have a green Kate Spade wallet that will work...


Pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Very elegant TM!


----------



## YankeeDooney

I think you chose well. It looks perfect! And bonus, it is one of the colors of the year. They both make a nice set.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I think you chose well. It looks perfect! And bonus, it is one of the colors of the year. They both make a nice set.



I'm pleased with the pink wallet.   Since I ordered online I was not sure if the pink would work but it does.   Yay me.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Reporting in from the "Never Say Never" Department.   I have never been a crossbody fan AT ALL, but for some reason I fell for this little bag.   It's small and perfect for shopping; just the essentials will fit inside.   (*TB*, this is partially YOUR fault; I started looking at smaller bags after seeing your beautiful Pochette Accessoires.  )
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting the LV "Favorite PM" in DE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love how the little cles fits in the inside pocket, and the chain handle can be tucked inside for a more casual look.




I love it! It's such a beautiful bag. Don't think I haven't had this one on my wish list for a long time. It doesn't have to be a crossbody does it? Can you remove the strap and have a pretty little shoulder bag? Oh...and happy to enable. [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered a pink wallet from Coach's FOS last week and it came today.   I have been searching for a pink wallet to go with my Islamorada tote and I think this looks pretty good.   Kind of goes with the darker pink inside the flowers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also have a green Kate Spade wallet that will work...




The pink wallet is perfect. Great find! So pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I  finally found  the right color of pink faux fur pom for my cherry Speedy. It is not red, but not dark pink. I have 7  poms now. They are fun for Speedy bags.




Adorbs! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Coach basket clutch today for an errand.




Such a pretty shade of purple and I love the taylored style of this clutch.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I was bag content until some wish list items got on sale and then everything went downhill fast!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the goodies I got this month:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st, the one that started it all, Sloan Hobo in black python
> 
> Then the one haunting me since my last coach visit: Snoopy Bennett
> 
> The ones from this past weekend Macy's F&F: Brahmin Vivian in Nimbus and MK E/W Hamilton in green python.
> 
> Waiting for a coach Dakotah in luggage with blue studs. She's coming on Friday.







MaryBel said:


> Dakotah is here and she's gorgeous! Love the blue studs!
> 
> Here's a quick pic







Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Ebene Speedy to lunch today.







Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gucci satchel out to brunch today. The red and pink colors on the bag are  fun to wear.







momjules said:


> Back to the outlet!!!
> Hi girls! I returned back to the outlet because my neighbor got a great deal at Michael kors and I was not able to stop thinking about it.
> I'm not a pvc girl but when the kors outlet put out these material bags that came to 100.00 each with the specials, I needed them! New colors
> The matching wallet was sold out so I matched the leather trim instead
> Wallets were 50 something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345219
> View attachment 3345220







MiaBorsa said:


> My PCE loot is here.       Swagger 27 in Rainbow Stitched Calf Leather and small wallet.







beyondtheoldme said:


> I originally said I was going to wait until the end of May to make another LV purchase (so it would be here in time for my birthday in June). Well....I will finally be leaving the banking industry and starting a new job next week which means I won't be off on my birthday so it made more sense ([emoji12]) to make my purchase and have it here in time for my new job. Introducing my new Delightful MM! I have already packed her back in the box so I can save her for my birthday but she is beautiful! Now I'm officially on a ban (or until the toiletry pouches are restocked) until Christmas. Here she is with her sister Ms. Speedy B 30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347247
> View attachment 3347248







Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and then to a nursery for plants and other things for the garden. We found a beautiful gazing ball to buy that is the prettiest I have seen.







Trudysmom said:


> We went out to dinner last night and I wore on of my Willis bags.




I love everyone's beauties and new purchases! Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered a pink wallet from Coach's FOS last week and it came today.   I have been searching for a pink wallet to go with my Islamorada tote and I think this looks pretty good.   Kind of goes with the darker pink inside the flowers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also have a green Kate Spade wallet that will work...




Both look great with the tote! Great choices.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

beyondtheoldme said:


> I originally said I was going to wait until the end of May to make another LV purchase (so it would be here in time for my birthday in June). Well....I will finally be leaving the banking industry and starting a new job next week which means I won't be off on my birthday so it made more sense ([emoji12]) to make my purchase and have it here in time for my new job. Introducing my new Delightful MM! I have already packed her back in the box so I can save her for my birthday but she is beautiful! Now I'm officially on a ban (or until the toiletry pouches are restocked) until Christmas. Here she is with her sister Ms. Speedy B 30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347247
> View attachment 3347248




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I love it! It's such a beautiful bag. Don't think I haven't had this one on my wish list for a long time. It doesn't have to be a crossbody does it? Can you remove the strap and have a pretty little shoulder bag? Oh...and happy to enable. [emoji16]


 Thanks, girl.   Yes, you can remove the long strap and use the chain, which to me is a dressier look.   It's just such a cute little thing.     Are you using your pochette?  



Twoboyz said:


> The pink wallet is perfect. Great find! So pretty!


  Thanks!   



Twoboyz said:


> I love everyone's beauties and new purchases! Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Both look great with the tote! Great choices.



Thanks!


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and then to a nursery for plants and other things for the garden. We found a beautiful gazing ball to buy that is the prettiest I have seen.




Beautiful...love the white and the Pom looks great!


----------



## Trudysmom

edited for another thread


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.   Yes, you can remove the long strap and use the chain, which to me is a dressier look.   It's just such a cute little thing.     Are you using your pochette?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Yes, I've got it in my bag at all times. Last weekend I took it shopping and running around and left the big bag at home. It was so light and easy! I think I need to do that from now on.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, I've got it in my bag at all times. Last weekend I took it shopping and running around and left the big bag at home. It was so light and easy! I think I need to do that from now on.



I'm usually not a fan of chain straps on a bag, so I will be using the long leather strap most of the time.  I bought a brass clip from Mautto and added it to the "loop" end of the leather strap so now I can just clip it on and off easily.   

I wore my little bag to a funeral last week and I just carried it on my shoulder (not crossbody).  It was low on my hip but actually looked kind of cute that way.  I'm shocked that I like such a small bag so much.  It's also a perfect "grocery store bag" since I don't have to sit it in the cart and keep an eye on it!!  

I'm glad you are loving your new pochette, too.   Funny, but I actually thought that buying an LV would help me get closer to "Purse Content" but that backfired.      I might as well accept my illness and get over it.


----------



## Trudysmom

We went to lunch and I wore my Monogram Speedy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and I wore my Monogram Speedy.




So cute! I love that charm. Hope you enjoyed your lunch. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm usually not a fan of chain straps on a bag, so I will be using the long leather strap most of the time.  I bought a brass clip from Mautto and added it to the "loop" end of the leather strap so now I can just clip it on and off easily.
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my little bag to a funeral last week and I just carried it on my shoulder (not crossbody).  It was low on my hip but actually looked kind of cute that way.  I'm shocked that I like such a small bag so much.  It's also a perfect "grocery store bag" since I don't have to sit it in the cart and keep an eye on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you are loving your new pochette, too.   Funny, but I actually thought that buying an LV would help me get closer to "Purse Content" but that backfired.      I might as well accept my illness and get over it.




Haha [emoji23][emoji23] that's precisely why I need to keep a safe distance from LV...well, that and it's just way out of my budget! [emoji4] That Favorite get such great reviews on YouTube. Everyone just loves it. It think it's the prettiest little bag. I'm glad you're loving it and getting some great use out of it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

*Brahmin Tent Sale May 2016 Haul: *

Remember when I mentioned that I was going to be pickier this year. Welllll, I was. I did put quite a few back but somehow these still made the cut and into my shopping bag. I realize that it looks extreme but most of you know I am a bargain shopper, so if I get this many, the bargains must have been worthy. Plus, if you travel 2.5 hours, it only makes sense to get a haul, right? So here's what my mom and I found at the sale. Reptiles were certainly the theme for us but they did have other offerings. We were also attracted by certain color palettes as you will see.

Here is my haul........


----------



## YankeeDooney

Here is my Mom's haul....the last pic is her "left behind" find.


----------



## YankeeDooney

And here is my "left behind" find. Of course I had to do a nice photo shoot for these lovelies.

For more pics of the sale, here's a link to the off-topic thread page.

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/dooney-pals-off-topic-chat-thread-804364-390.html


----------



## letstalkbags

Trudysmom said:


> We went to lunch and I wore my Monogram Speedy.


Very nice bag and fob, looks so good !  I have the dragonfly but I wish I had the LV  !


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> And here is my "left behind" find. Of course I had to do a nice photo shoot for these lovelies.




Oh.  Yankee Doodle. Those are beautiful!!!  I hurt my back last week on Tuesday. My hubby threw his back out on Wednesday. We have not been able to walk, so missed this sale. I guess I wait six months now. 
Were the selections and prices good? Your bags are beautiful! I hope you had fun!


----------



## letstalkbags

YankeeDooney said:


> Here is my Mom's haul....the last pic is her "left behind" find.





YankeeDooney said:


> And here is my "left behind" find. Of course I had to do a nice photo shoot for these lovelies.



Wow! That must have been some sale ! All of them are stunning ! Enjoy !


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Here is my Mom's haul....the last pic is her "left behind" find.


Beautiful photos! Lovely bags!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Trudysmom said:


> I  finally found  the right color of pink faux fur pom for my cherry Speedy. It is not red, but not dark pink. I have 7  poms now. They are fun for Speedy bags.



Love how it looks 



YankeeDooney said:


> *Brahmin Tent Sale May 2016 Haul: *
> 
> Remember when I mentioned that I was going to be pickier this year. Welllll, I was. I did put quite a few back but somehow these still made the cut and into my shopping bag. I realize that it looks extreme but most of you know I am a bargain shopper, so if I get this many, the bargains must have been worthy. Plus, if you travel 2.5 hours, it only makes sense to get a haul, right? So here's what my mom and I found at the sale. Reptiles were certainly the theme for us but they did have other offerings. We were also attracted by certain color palettes as you will see.
> 
> Here is my haul........





YankeeDooney said:


> Here is my Mom's haul....the last pic is her "left behind" find.



Great finds! I am LOVIN Turkish Blue


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I love each and every handbag you and your Mom bought.  You have excellent taste.  Next time I may give you my credit card and let you shop for me too. 

  I'm glad the trip was so successful for you.  Hope you and your Mom enjoy all your new treasures.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Oh.  Yankee Doodle. Those are beautiful!!!  I hurt my back last week on Tuesday. My hubby threw his back out on Wednesday. We have not been able to walk, so missed this sale. I guess I wait six months now.
> Were the selections and prices good? Your bags are beautiful! I hope you had fun!




*MJ:*  hope you and your hubby are feeling better.  I missed the sale also.   We have 6 months to get ready for the next one.


----------



## momjules

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MJ:*  hope you and your hubby are feeling better.  I missed the sale also.   We have 6 months to get ready for the next one.




We sure do.  Brahmin is a great brand.  Thank you for the week wishes.


----------



## momjules

Well wishes!  Ugh,


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Oh.  Yankee Doodle. Those are beautiful!!!  I hurt my back last week on Tuesday. My hubby threw his back out on Wednesday. We have not been able to walk, so missed this sale. I guess I wait six months now.
> Were the selections and prices good? Your bags are beautiful! I hope you had fun!


Thanks MJ. So sorry to hear about the back troubles. That is horrible. You both need to take it easy and heal properly.
Regarding sale.....Yes prices were good if you get the extra 25% off. Selection was also very good and plentiful. There were a few I was hoping to come across, but no luck. I did notice some lovelies that were in the Outlet and not in the tent. BTW, the next tent sale is in September. I am sure the outlets will also have some sales before then.



letstalkbags said:


> Wow! That must have been some sale ! All of them are stunning ! Enjoy !


 Thanks LTB! Yes, it is difficult to control the mind in such environments. 



Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful photos! Lovely bags!


 Thank you TM!


----------



## YankeeDooney

ilikesunshine said:


> Great finds! I am LOVIN Turkish Blue


Thanks! Yeah, isn't it a pretty shade of blue? Very striking I think.



lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  I love each and every handbag you and your Mom bought.  You have excellent taste.  Next time I may give you my credit card and let you shop for me too.
> 
> I'm glad the trip was so successful for you.  Hope you and your Mom enjoy all your new treasures.



Thank you LJ! Next time you should come to the sale. We need a bus for all of us ladies.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Here is my Mom's haul....the last pic is her "left behind" find.





YankeeDooney said:


> And here is my "left behind" find. Of course I had to do a nice photo shoot for these lovelies.
> 
> For more pics of the sale, here's a link to the off-topic thread page.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/dooney-pals-off-topic-chat-thread-804364-390.html



Awesome haul GF!
Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Fabulous haul, YD!   You have done us proud!!       I'm glad you and your mom found some treasures.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Oh.  Yankee Doodle. Those are beautiful!!!  I hurt my back last week on Tuesday. My hubby threw his back out on Wednesday. We have not been able to walk, so missed this sale. I guess I wait six months now.
> Were the selections and prices good? Your bags are beautiful! I hope you had fun!



Hope you and the hubby are feeling better soon, MJ!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Great haul YD.Enjoy all the beautiful bags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Awesome haul GF!
> Congrats!


 Thanks GF. Start making plans for September. We can concoct some kind of story that the hubby will believe. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Fabulous haul, YD!   You have done us proud!!       I'm glad you and your mom found some treasures.


  Thanks MB! And I was thinking....the kicker is our haul was still less than one of those precious LV's. Need I say more? I'll save you a seat on the bus for September.....yes? Great deals ahead!



rubylovesdooney said:


> Great haul YD.Enjoy all the beautiful bags.


 I will! Thanks RLD!


----------



## MrsKC

YD, wow,  lovely! What a wonderful time with your mom. The "one she went back for ", is very unique. I have never seen that, just lovely.  Thanks for all of the pictures!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks MB! And I was thinking....the kicker is our haul was still less than one of those precious LV's. Need I say more? I'll save you a seat on the bus for September.....yes? Great deals ahead!


Sometimes you just want "one of those precious LVs" and no amount of deals will sway you.       Enjoy your loot.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Sometimes you just want "one of those precious LVs" and no amount of deals will sway you.       Enjoy your loot.


I understand. Hopefully I won't catch that bug. Then I would be in real trouble.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> YD, wow,  lovely! What a wonderful time with your mom. The "one she went back for ", is very unique. I have never seen that, just lovely.  Thanks for all of the pictures!


Thanks KC. Yes, I think she picked out a nice one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I understand. Hopefully I won't catch that bug. Then I would be in real trouble.



I had a brief fling with LV but I'm over it.       Even spending out of my comfort zone didn't make me like those bags any more than any of my beautiful Dooney, Kors, Coach, etc.  leather bags.   They are sitting in the closet in their dust bags, too.      But I just had to find out!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK!!!   The Yellow Bag Quest is officially over!   I'm thrilled with my new Coach Turnlock Hobo in "canary."   Also picked up a matching zippy.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OK!!!   The Yellow Bag Quest is officially over!   I'm thrilled with my new Coach Turnlock Hobo in "canary."   Also picked up a matching zippy.



Sooo pretty. ..perfect for summer!  Loving the zippy as well .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  enjoy your sunny new handbag and wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Sooo pretty. ..perfect for summer!  Loving the zippy as well .





lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  enjoy your sunny new handbag and wallet.



Thanks, y'all.   I'm very happy with this color, and the bag is really soft and lightweight, too.


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> OK!!!   The Yellow Bag Quest is officially over!   I'm thrilled with my new Coach Turnlock Hobo in "canary."   Also picked up a matching zippy.




Beautiful....gorgeous color and leather!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> OK!!!   The Yellow Bag Quest is officially over!   I'm thrilled with my new Coach Turnlock Hobo in "canary."   Also picked up a matching zippy.


Yaaaaay, another member of the yellow bag club! That one is a beauty MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful....gorgeous color and leather!



Thanks!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Yaaaaay, another member of the yellow bag club! That one is a beauty MB!



Thanks YD!   I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK!!!   The Yellow Bag Quest is officially over!   I'm thrilled with my new Coach Turnlock Hobo in "canary."   Also picked up a matching zippy.



Gorgeous set Sarah! 
The color is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> OK!!!   The Yellow Bag Quest is officially over!   I'm thrilled with my new Coach Turnlock Hobo in "canary."   Also picked up a matching zippy.



WOW! This one did not disappoint. Absolutely beautiful Sarah. She "checked" all the boxes.
So happy you  her. Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous set Sarah!
> The color is so pretty! Congrats!



Thanks MB!   It was either this one or the MKors Jet Set tote in sunflower.   The MK was cheaper but I went with the softer pebbled leather.   Now I have my yellow bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> WOW! This one did not disappoint. Absolutely beautiful Sarah. She "checked" all the boxes.
> So happy you  her. Enjoy!



Thank you, Pix!   I was thrilled when I opened the box; I just love the color.  I wear a lot of black and white in the summer, so this will be a perfect "pop!"


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  I love yellow with black and white,  also with navy.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> OK!!!   The Yellow Bag Quest is officially over!   I'm thrilled with my new Coach Turnlock Hobo in "canary."   Also picked up a matching zippy.


SO SO Pretty! This is the one coach style that might bring me over to a new brand. So nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I love yellow with black and white,  also with navy.



That's true, *LJ*!   It will actually go with a lot of my summer clothes as an accent color.

BTW, I decided to keep the black Riley.   I kept looking at it and trying to decide, but it was such a great deal.   (I see they are back to $275 on sale at Macy's!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO SO Pretty! This is the one coach style that might bring me over to a new brand. So nice!



Thanks, girl!   It's a great bag; very lightweight and soft.   I have been eyeing the aqua color called "sea glass" but so far have resisted!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!   It's a great bag; very lightweight and soft.   I have been eyeing the aqua color called "sea glass" but so far have resisted!!


I looked at that color too, it is very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OK!!!   The Yellow Bag Quest is officially over!   I'm thrilled with my new Coach Turnlock Hobo in "canary."   Also picked up a matching zippy.




Gorgeous! Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks MB!   It was either this one or the MKors Jet Set tote in sunflower.   The MK was cheaper but I went with the softer pebbled leather.   Now I have my yellow bag!



I think it was a very wise decision. I think this one is way nicer than the tote.

I got yellow on my brain too! Saw the MK studded backpack at Macy's last week and started obsessing over it. Was going to buy it last Thursday but decided to check on line and found it cheaper at Belk, so I ordered it there. The problem now is that is coming by Dumbpost, so it has a scheduled delivery date of 05/24. Crazy! Ordered on the 12th!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I think it was a very wise decision. I think this one is way nicer than the tote.
> 
> I got yellow on my brain too! Saw the MK studded backpack at Macy's last week and started obsessing over it. Was going to buy it last Thursday but decided to check on line and found it cheaper at Belk, so I ordered it there. The problem now is that is coming by Dumbpost, so it has a scheduled delivery date of 05/24. Crazy! Ordered on the 12th!



I agree; I prefer pebbled leather over saffiano every time.  

UGH...how I DESPISE "smart" post.   Sorry, GF.   So far I have resisted backpacks, thank goodness!!   I do have my eye on a MK PINK called "misty rose," but not sure which style bag.   (PINK???  Who am I??  )   Here's the jetset in the misty rose color.... http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...&spc=75&ruleId=78|BS&slotId=3&kws=kors jetset


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats on your new beauty!



Thanks, girl!!   I'm all set for summer with this one and my Islamorada!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I looked at that color too, it is very pretty!



A friend told me that the sea glass and red are at the outlets already, so they may be on the Semi-Annual Sale later this month.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Monogram Speedy today for errands and lunch.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Monogram Speedy today for errands and lunch.




Absolutely perfect with your top, and the fuzzy fob is also the perfect accent. Love it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Monogram Speedy today for errands and lunch.


Very nice TM. And love the jewelry!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi, taking a poll. Which one? Navy or tan? Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, taking a poll. Which one? Navy or tan? Thank you. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3362153


Tan!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Tan!




Thanks KC! This is such a hard choice. [emoji28]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  both are beautiful.   It's a balancing act between how much of each color you have in your closet, in similar size handbags, and which one you think you will wear more.  If it's a toss up,  go with the color you love more.  I think tan is more neutral,  but I'd always choose navy over tan.  Brown/tan handbags are not my colors of choice,  although I do own some (more than I wear).


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, taking a poll. Which one? Navy or tan? Thank you. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3362153


The navy is speaking to me more. It goes better with your outfit.

I do like the red inside that tan bag but I still like the navy better.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  both are beautiful.   It's a balancing act between how much of each color you have in your closet, in similar size handbags, and which one you think you will wear more.  If it's a toss up,  go with the color you love more.  I think tan is more neutral,  but I'd always choose navy over tan.  Brown/tan handbags are not my colors of choice,  although I do own some (more than I wear).




Thanks LJ. When I consider what I have in my collection, the navy would have to be my pick. I have a couple Dooneys in this caramel color and they all have red interior. Maybe that's what I loved so much about the tan. Lol! 



YankeeDooney said:


> The navy is speaking to me more. It goes better with your outfit.
> 
> I do like the red inside that tan bag but I still like the navy better.




Thanks YD. The navy seems to be in the lead. I really appreciate everyone's input. Now why can't I have you guys with me when I'm shopping? [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks LJ. When I consider what I have in my collection, the navy would have to be my pick. I have a couple Dooneys in this caramel color and they all have red interior. Maybe that's what I loved so much about the tan. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks YD. The navy seems to be in the lead. I really appreciate everyone's input. Now why can't I have you guys with me when I'm shopping? [emoji4]


I just showed my mom and she likes the tan.  Tough one TB. You know which one you would reach for more based on your wardrobe. Both are pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I just showed my mom and she likes the tan.  Tough one TB. You know which one you would reach for more based on your wardrobe. Both are pretty.




Oh please thank your mom for me YD. thanks! I'm still going back and forth. I think I'd honestly reach for both equally.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, taking a poll. Which one? Navy or tan? Thank you. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3362153


I will also throw this out there. You gave up that gorgeous marine satchel. Pretty close to navy although I realize this is so different that the Flo satchel. But just sayin'.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, taking a poll. Which one? Navy or tan? Thank you. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3362153




You can't go wrong with the tan (Luggage). MK does the color so well.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hubs and I are on the coast this afternoon and I got to check out clearance at Dillards and came out with these two cuties. I couldn't decide between the Luggage or Pearl Gray, so I got both.  30% off so I figured why not?  Or should I have said, "Yes please!" LOL! 

Quick In car picture.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Here's a couple of better pics of my two new MK totes. These are the medium snap pocket totes in Pearl gray and luggage.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, taking a poll. Which one? Navy or tan? Thank you. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3362153


My motto (especially when I cannot decide on a color) is "you can't go wrong with navy."  For me, navy is as much a neutral as tan because I wear a lot of navy in summer and my dark denim jeans in winter.  They are both great choices.  Maybe flip a coin? I do this as a last resort.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hubs and I are on the coast this afternoon and I got to check out clearance at Dillards and came out with these two cuties. I couldn't decide between the Luggage or Pearl Gray, so I got both.  30% off so I figured why not?  Or should I have said, "Yes please!" LOL!
> 
> Quick In car picture.
> 
> View attachment 3362683




These are really nice and I like your strategy. Maybe I need to do this with the Greenwich sisters. [emoji4] Hope you had a nice time.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I will also throw this out there. You gave up that gorgeous marine satchel. Pretty close to navy although I realize this is so different that the Flo satchel. But just sayin'.




Wow YD, you've got a great memory. Thanks for remembering that. I still regret letting that one go. You've got a good point. I'm so torn... 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> You can't go wrong with the tan (Luggage). MK does the color so well.




I so agree. Thanks NAC. What is really selling me is that beautiful color inside.  I just love it. I think I might need both. 



LifeIsDucky said:


> My motto (especially when I cannot decide on a color) is "you can't go wrong with navy."  For me, navy is as much a neutral as tan because I wear a lot of navy in summer and my dark denim jeans in winter.  They are both great choices.  Maybe flip a coin? I do this as a last resort.




I like that motto. I love navy too and I wear jeans all the time. I might try the coin. That sounds like a great idea. Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> These are really nice and I like your strategy. Maybe I need to do this with the Greenwich sisters. [emoji4] Hope you had a nice time.


 
If you can, you should try to get both of the Greenwich sisters. Both colors are classic and you will get lots of use from them.  


I have both a Luggage Selma and a Navy Selma and I carry them both a lot.  


Thanks - we love to hang out together and we had a great time.  Got supper while we were out and got to sit on the back deck of the restaurant.  Sooooo nice.


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's a couple of better pics of my two new MK totes. These are the medium snap pocket totes in Pearl gray and luggage.
> View attachment 3362870
> 
> View attachment 3362871




Love your new bags...great neutrals and I love the outside pocket!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> If you can, you should try to get both of the Greenwich sisters. Both colors are classic and you will get lots of use from them.
> 
> 
> I have both a Luggage Selma and a Navy Selma and I carry them both a lot.
> 
> 
> Thanks - we love to hang out together and we had a great time.  Got supper while we were out and got to sit on the back deck of the restaurant.  Sooooo nice.




I would love to get both and I'm leaning toward that. It's just too hard to decide. I'm glad you had a good time.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's a couple of better pics of my two new MK totes. These are the medium snap pocket totes in Pearl gray and luggage.
> View attachment 3362870
> 
> View attachment 3362871


Very pretty totes.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty totes.




Thanks TM! Unfortunately I will be returning them today after work. As cute as they are they just won't work for me. But I'm sure I will come home with something else. LOL.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I made it to Dillards and returned the snap pocket totes that were 30% off. 

But I did not leave empty-handed. My local Dillards had a few colors of the jet set zip top tote at 50% off. I could not resist two of the colors, sky blue and pearl gray. So I got two for the price of one, yes please!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I made it to Dillards and returned the snap pocket totes that were 30% off.
> 
> But I did not leave empty-handed. My local Dillards had a few colors of the jet set zip top tote at 50% off. I could not resist two of the colors, sky blue and pearl gray. So I got two for the price of one, yes please!
> 
> View attachment 3364543
> 
> View attachment 3364544


Very nice NAC. You still crack me up with your visits to Dillard's. It's probably a good thing that I don't have access to one in my state, but I still hope they come here eventually.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice NAC. You still crack me up with your visits to Dillard's. It's probably a good thing that I don't have access to one in my state, but I still hope they come here eventually.




 LOL! I can't help myself when it comes to Dillards clearance. And I love these MK zip top totes. Over the last few years I've accumulated quite a few colors. I'm all about the multiples.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I made it to Dillards and returned the snap pocket totes that were 30% off.
> 
> But I did not leave empty-handed. My local Dillards had a few colors of the jet set zip top tote at 50% off. I could not resist two of the colors, sky blue and pearl gray. So I got two for the price of one, yes please!
> 
> View attachment 3364543
> 
> View attachment 3364544



Great choices! I would say yes please too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I couldn't help it! I had to load up sky blue jet set zip top tote so she could join me on the morning commute today. I do love these zip top totes.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I made it to Dillards and returned the snap pocket totes that were 30% off.
> 
> But I did not leave empty-handed. My local Dillards had a few colors of the jet set zip top tote at 50% off. I could not resist two of the colors, sky blue and pearl gray. So I got two for the price of one, yes please!
> 
> View attachment 3364543
> 
> View attachment 3364544



I really like these zip top ones too.  They are nice and slender and easy to carry.  Love the colors you chose.  Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't help it! I had to load up sky blue jet set zip top tote so she could join me on the morning commute today. I do love these zip top totes.
> View attachment 3365066



Love this color with the MK wallet.


----------



## MKB0925

Just got my MK medium Jet Set in Dove. Such a great neutral! IMO..


----------



## Twoboyz

MKB0925 said:


> Just got my MK medium Jet Set in Dove. Such a great neutral! IMO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365264



Its very pretty! I love the color. Enjoy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKB0925 said:


> Just got my MK medium Jet Set in Dove. Such a great neutral! IMO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365264




Lucky you finding Dove!  All I can find is Pearl Gray which I just got.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I really like these zip top ones too.  They are nice and slender and easy to carry.  Love the colors you chose.  Enjoy!







Twoboyz said:


> Love this color with the MK wallet.




Thanks TB!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Great choices! I would say yes please too!


 
It was so easy to say yes please at half off!  Two for the price of one!  Definitely yes!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Wow ladies, it must be an MK kind of day. Very pretty colors!


----------



## seton

Ladies,

I saw this brand I never heard of at Bloomies. It looks like it came from the same factory as the Altos. Anyone familiar with it?


----------



## YankeeDooney

seton said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I saw this brand I never heard of at Bloomies. It looks like it came from the same factory as the Altos. Anyone familiar with it?


My quick research says it is a fairly new brand. It certainly does look like the Alto line. I am not familiar at all with the CL brand. Do a google image search and you will see some nice colors too.

Here is a quote from another site: 

"With the clamour for Mansur Gavriel bags, many designers have taken to either outright copying, or being inspired by the very bags and redesigning them better.

One of the brands that I have taken to liking is from a French designer named Celine Lefébure. Celine created her accessories company (called Carla 1854) back in 2008. But over the years, she worked with Italian suppliers because of their leather- manufacturing and treatment techniques and then came out with this new collection."


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this brand I never heard of at Bloomies. It looks like it came from the same factory as the Altos. Anyone familiar with it?




Wow, these are beautiful. Yesterday I skimmed through the article in The Purse Blog about bags that look way more expensive than they are. Many of them had this clean and smooth minimalist look. I have to say. I really like it. 



YankeeDooney said:


> My quick research says it is a fairly new brand. It certainly does look like the Alto line. I am not familiar at all with the CL brand. Do a google image search and you will see some nice colors too.
> 
> Here is a quote from another site:
> 
> "With the clamour for Mansur Gavriel bags, many designers have taken to either outright copying, or being inspired by the very bags and redesigning them better.
> 
> One of the brands that I have taken to liking is from a French designer named Celine Lefébure. Celine created her accessories company (called Carla 1854) back in 2008. But over the years, she worked with Italian suppliers because of their leather- manufacturing and treatment techniques and then came out with this new collection."




Thanks for the info YD.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Belk has an additional 50% off MK clearance right now. And you know I found something I could not live without, LOL

This is the Lena hobo and a lilac zip around wallet. The discount for both items ended up being 40% then 50%

Yes please!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk has an additional 50% off MK clearance right now. And you know I found something I could not live without, LOL
> 
> This is the Lena hobo and a lilac zip around wallet. The discount for both items ended up being 40% then 50%
> 
> Yes please!!!
> View attachment 3367026
> 
> View attachment 3367027


Nice buy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Nice buy!




Thanks TM!  The leather on this bag feels wonderful!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk has an additional 50% off MK clearance right now. And you know I found something I could not live without, LOL
> 
> This is the Lena hobo and a lilac zip around wallet. The discount for both items ended up being 40% then 50%
> 
> Yes please!!!
> View attachment 3367026
> 
> View attachment 3367027


Wow, what a deal! Don't you just love when that happens NAC?


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk has an additional 50% off MK clearance right now. And you know I found something I could not live without, LOL
> 
> This is the Lena hobo and a lilac zip around wallet. The discount for both items ended up being 40% then 50%
> 
> Yes please!!!
> View attachment 3367026
> 
> View attachment 3367027




Beautiful...congrats! That leather looks great!


----------



## momjules

Sales prices are great!!


----------



## Trudysmom

I love this Kate Spade bee charm. Faux fur and so soft.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I love this Kate Spade bee charm. Faux fur and so soft.




That is so cute!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I love this Kate Spade bee charm. Faux fur and so soft.


I love that, so cute for summer! I haven't been using my Poms lately since I think the "furry" look is a bit more Fall /winter, but this cutie is perfect for the Spring and summer! Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk has an additional 50% off MK clearance right now. And you know I found something I could not live without, LOL
> 
> This is the Lena hobo and a lilac zip around wallet. The discount for both items ended up being 40% then 50%
> 
> Yes please!!!
> View attachment 3367026
> 
> View attachment 3367027


Gorgeous bag! I love a soft and yummy hobo! And I love the color of the zip around!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

seton said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I saw this brand I never heard of at Bloomies. It looks like it came from the same factory as the Altos. Anyone familiar with it?


Wow! Very nice! Does read Alto!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I've been away for over a week on vacation, so I see a lot of gorgeous bags posted.    Good job, ladies!

Today I loaded up my black MK Riley.   Yep...I finally decided to keep her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been away for over a week on vacation, so I see a lot of gorgeous bags posted.    Good job, ladies!
> 
> Today I loaded up my black MK Riley.   Yep...I finally decided to keep her.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Welcome back!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  welcome back.  Your Riley looks nice.  I may have to put the hang tag back on mine.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Welcome back!



Thanks, girl!!   We were camping with my sis and BIL, and this was what we saw each evening at sunset...







No internet, no cell phone coverage... ahhhh.   My sis and I drove into town to check out the local Dillard's and didn't buy a single thing.   It was nice, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  welcome back.  Your Riley looks nice.  I may have to put the hang tag back on mine.



Hey LJ!   You definitely need to pull those tags; it's a great bag.   (Though I was just wondering why I am carrying black with all the great summer colors I should be toting!)


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of gorgeous stuff on this thread since I was here last!!       I have been carrying this Cole Haan woven Junia hobo for a couple of MONTHS.   :gasp:



I saw this in Brown the other day at Boscov's (very surprised).  I remembered how much I loved your pic.  I searched on here for it & found it .  I tried to be good but went back a 3rd time and snatched it up @ 60% off .  I love how it lays.  Some hobos bend in the oddest places and turns me off.  However, this baby is perfect!


----------



## ilikesunshine

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk has an additional 50% off MK clearance right now. And you know I found something I could not live without, LOL
> 
> This is the Lena hobo and a lilac zip around wallet. The discount for both items ended up being 40% then 50%
> 
> Yes please!!!
> View attachment 3367026
> 
> View attachment 3367027



I saw this at Macys...the leather is AMAZING!  It normally takes a lot for me to LOVE a plain Black Bag but this was really nice, size was good, and the shoulder drop was perfect!  I was able to resist.  I think I want it in Acorn which is not on Sale.  Enjoy it for me too


----------



## Trudysmom

I took one of my Speedy bags to lunch today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my Speedy bags to lunch today.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ilikesunshine said:


> I saw this at Macys...the leather is AMAZING!  It normally takes a lot for me to LOVE a plain Black Bag but this was really nice, size was good, and the shoulder drop was perfect!  I was able to resist.  I think I want it in Acorn which is not on Sale.  Enjoy it for me too




Well, I ended up returning her. I just didn't like the strap. The leather was yummy but I couldn't get past the strap. So back she went.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!!   We were camping with my sis and BIL, and this was what we saw each evening at sunset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No internet, no cell phone coverage... ahhhh.   My sis and I drove into town to check out the local Dillard's and didn't buy a single thing.   It was nice, lol.




Looks and sounds heavenly!  Glad you had a great time!


----------



## ilikesunshine

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I ended up returning her. I just didn't like the strap. The leather was yummy but I couldn't get past the strap. So back she went.



What didn't you like?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ilikesunshine said:


> What didn't you like?




I didn't like how it say on my shoulder.


----------



## ilikesunshine

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I ended up returning her. I just didn't like the strap. The leather was yummy but I couldn't get past the strap. So back she went.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> I didn't like how it say on my shoulder.



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk has an additional 50% off MK clearance right now. And you know I found something I could not live without, LOL
> 
> This is the Lena hobo and a lilac zip around wallet. The discount for both items ended up being 40% then 50%
> 
> Yes please!!!
> View attachment 3367026
> 
> View attachment 3367027




Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I love this Kate Spade bee charm. Faux fur and so soft.




So cute! 



MiaBorsa said:


> I've been away for over a week on vacation, so I see a lot of gorgeous bags posted.    Good job, ladies!
> 
> Today I loaded up my black MK Riley.   Yep...I finally decided to keep her.




I have been loving black bags with gold hardware lately. In fact they have kind of become my favorite. I hope you had a nice vacation. That was a lovely view. Love your bag. Welcome back. [emoji4]



Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my Speedy bags to lunch today.




Another adorable speedy. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Here's my new baby. Yes, I chose Coach this time. This is a factory bag, but the details are really nice. It's got the beautiful big gold zipper pulls and the lining feels nice and thicker.  I love that this is bigger than Dooneys Zip zip and that the strap doesn't attach to the handle hardware. There is also an outside pocket. I just wish it was a little deeper so my iPhone 6 Plus didn't stick out so much. 
This is the Coach Crossgrain Leather Sierra Satchel. It feels a lot like Dooney's Claremont collection.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new baby. Yes, I chose Coach this time. This is a factory bag, but the details are really nice. It's got the beautiful big gold zipper pulls and the lining feels nice and thicker.  I love that this is bigger than Dooneys Zip zip and that the strap doesn't attach to the handle hardware. There is also an outside pocket. I just wish it was a little deeper so my iPhone 6 Plus didn't stick out so much.
> This is the Coach Crossgrain Leather Sierra Satchel. It feels a lot like Dooney's Claremont collection.
> 
> View attachment 3372289
> 
> View attachment 3372290



Love that one, TB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm still carrying my black MK Riley; it's getting its slouch on.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> I saw this in Brown the other day at Boscov's (very surprised).  I remembered how much I loved your pic.  I searched on here for it & found it .  I tried to be good but went back a 3rd time and snatched it up @ 60% off .  I love how it lays.  Some hobos bend in the oddest places and turns me off.  However, this baby is perfect!



Congrats!   It's a great bag.   I need to closet dive for mine and use her again.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new baby. Yes, I chose Coach this time. This is a factory bag, but the details are really nice. It's got the beautiful big gold zipper pulls and the lining feels nice and thicker.  I love that this is bigger than Dooneys Zip zip and that the strap doesn't attach to the handle hardware. There is also an outside pocket. I just wish it was a little deeper so my iPhone 6 Plus didn't stick out so much.
> This is the Coach Crossgrain Leather Sierra Satchel. It feels a lot like Dooney's Claremont collection.
> 
> View attachment 3372289
> 
> View attachment 3372290


It's a beauty TB! I like the hardware that accommodates the shoulder strap.very nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still carrying my black MK Riley; it's getting its slouch on.




[emoji7] That beauty is no slouch! [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that one, TB!




Thank you! 



YankeeDooney said:


> It's a beauty TB! I like the hardware that accommodates the shoulder strap.very nice.




Thanks YD! It's a nice detail. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still carrying my black MK Riley; it's getting its slouch on.



Love the slouchyness!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new baby. Yes, I chose Coach this time. This is a factory bag, but the details are really nice. It's got the beautiful big gold zipper pulls and the lining feels nice and thicker.  I love that this is bigger than Dooneys Zip zip and that the strap doesn't attach to the handle hardware. There is also an outside pocket. I just wish it was a little deeper so my iPhone 6 Plus didn't stick out so much.
> This is the Coach Crossgrain Leather Sierra Satchel. It feels a lot like Dooney's Claremont collection.
> 
> View attachment 3372289
> 
> View attachment 3372290



Very classy TB!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new baby. Yes, I chose Coach this time. This is a factory bag, but the details are really nice. It's got the beautiful big gold zipper pulls and the lining feels nice and thicker.  I love that this is bigger than Dooneys Zip zip and that the strap doesn't attach to the handle hardware. There is also an outside pocket. I just wish it was a little deeper so my iPhone 6 Plus didn't stick out so much.
> This is the Coach Crossgrain Leather Sierra Satchel. It feels a lot like Dooney's Claremont collection.
> 
> View attachment 3372289
> 
> View attachment 3372290





MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still carrying my black MK Riley; it's getting its slouch on.



Very pretty bags.


----------



## momjules

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new baby. Yes, I chose Coach this time. This is a factory bag, but the details are really nice. It's got the beautiful big gold zipper pulls and the lining feels nice and thicker.  I love that this is bigger than Dooneys Zip zip and that the strap doesn't attach to the handle hardware. There is also an outside pocket. I just wish it was a little deeper so my iPhone 6 Plus didn't stick out so much.
> This is the Coach Crossgrain Leather Sierra Satchel. It feels a lot like Dooney's Claremont collection.
> 
> View attachment 3372289
> 
> View attachment 3372290




You are killing me !! 
Beautiful!!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new baby. Yes, I chose Coach this time. This is a factory bag, but the details are really nice. It's got the beautiful big gold zipper pulls and the lining feels nice and thicker.  I love that this is bigger than Dooneys Zip zip and that the strap doesn't attach to the handle hardware. There is also an outside pocket. I just wish it was a little deeper so my iPhone 6 Plus didn't stick out so much.
> This is the Coach Crossgrain Leather Sierra Satchel. It feels a lot like Dooney's Claremont collection.
> 
> View attachment 3372289
> 
> View attachment 3372290



Your pictures are so much better than those on the Coach Factory site!  Petty bag, and it really does resemble a zip zip.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I received this Coach croc embossed Edie in navy from Bonton's F&F.   It's pretty but too similar to my Brahmin Gracie in ink, so I'm packing her back up.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new baby. Yes, I chose Coach this time. This is a factory bag, but the details are really nice. It's got the beautiful big gold zipper pulls and the lining feels nice and thicker.  I love that this is bigger than Dooneys Zip zip and that the strap doesn't attach to the handle hardware. There is also an outside pocket. I just wish it was a little deeper so my iPhone 6 Plus didn't stick out so much.
> This is the Coach Crossgrain Leather Sierra Satchel. It feels a lot like Dooney's Claremont collection.
> 
> View attachment 3372289
> 
> View attachment 3372290



She's gorgeous GF!
Very classic in black! Congrats!

I got the same style last weekend, but in pink embossed. I'll try to take pics this weekend.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I received this Coach croc embossed Edie in navy from Bonton's F&F.   It's pretty but too similar to my Brahmin Gracie in ink, so I'm packing her back up.



She's gorgeous Sarah! 
But I agree with you, I'd rather have the Brahmin!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I received this Coach croc embossed Edie in navy from Bonton's F&F.   It's pretty but too similar to my Brahmin Gracie in ink, so I'm packing her back up.


Wow, that's a beauty! Too bad but I do prefer that Gracie which is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Sarah!
> But I agree with you, I'd rather have the Brahmin!





YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, that's a beauty! Too bad but I do prefer that Gracie which is a gorgeous bag.



Well, in my typical fashion , I loaded her up and decided she's staying.      The bags are similar but different enough, plus I got a great deal on her, so yeah.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Speaking of deals, I noticed that my yellow Coach hobo is a special on Macy's today for $196, which is $70 less than I paid a couple of weeks ago.   Macy's would not price-adjust, so I ordered another one and will return the first one I bought.   I'm willing to drive 7 miles to save $70.      Stupid Macy's.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of deals, I noticed that my yellow Coach hobo is a special on Macy's today for $196, which is $70 less than I paid a couple of weeks ago.   Macy's would not price-adjust, so I ordered another one and will return the first one I bought.   I'm willing to drive 7 miles to save $70.      Stupid Macy's.


Oh yes. I have done that many times. I find some SA's are smarter than others in refunding the difference.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh yes. I have done that many times. I find some SA's are smarter than others in refunding the difference.



I bought both online and there is a 14-day price adjustment, which I missed by a couple of days.   So they would rather package and pay shipping (free to me), then have to handle a return.  Sigh.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Very classy TB!







Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bags.







momjules said:


> You are killing me !!
> Beautiful!!







CatePNW said:


> Your pictures are so much better than those on the Coach Factory site!  Petty bag, and it really does resemble a zip zip.







MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF!
> 
> Very classic in black! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same style last weekend, but in pink embossed. I'll try to take pics this weekend.




Thanks for the compliments everyone! I carried her for a while week and just love her. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I received this Coach croc embossed Edie in navy from Bonton's F&F.   It's pretty but too similar to my Brahmin Gracie in ink, so I'm packing her back up.







MiaBorsa said:


> Well, in my typical fashion , I loaded her up and decided she's staying.      The bags are similar but different enough, plus I got a great deal on her, so yeah.




Beautiful! I'm glad she's a keeper. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of deals, I noticed that my yellow Coach hobo is a special on Macy's today for $196, which is $70 less than I paid a couple of weeks ago.   Macy's would not price-adjust, so I ordered another one and will return the first one I bought.   I'm willing to drive 7 miles to save $70.      Stupid Macy's.




I would have done the same thing! It makes it so easy when you can just return it to the store.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I'm glad she's a keeper. [emoji4]



Thanks TB!   I have her loaded up today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TB!   I have her loaded up today.


Yeah, a definite keeper. No question. Love it! I like the little wally too!
Still waiting to see the infamous "drawer".


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TB!   I have her loaded up today.



Wow, love it!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TB!   I have her loaded up today.




I love the red wallet too! They look Gorgeous together. Enjoy!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks TB!   I have her loaded up today.


A very lovely bag and wallet!  I am glad you are keeping it.  I have bins and floors full of handbags but not one wallet.  For me, a wallet would be as useful as hair on a turtle.  Pointless.  The only money I have jingles.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Coach Legacy leather satchels today. The marine color is a nice grape color. I have a Willis in Marine Legacy leather  also.


----------



## momjules

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach legacy satchels today. The marine color is a nice grape color. I have a Willis in Marine Legacy leather  also.




You must have a great collection of bags! They are all beautiful


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach Legacy leather satchels today. The marine color is a nice grape color. I have a Willis in Marine Legacy leather  also.


Very pretty color and bag TM!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Louis Vuitton Cerise Speedy today. We went out to lunch and did errands. I also bought two more Cherry items. I was so happy to find the mini pochette and pocket agenda to keep in my bags. This collection is from 2005 I think.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Louis Vuitton Cerise Speedy today. We went out to lunch and did errands. I also bought two more Cherry items. I was so happy to find the mini pochette and pocket agenda to keep in my bags. This collection is from 2005 I think.



Nice set!   Did you replace that chain on the mini-p?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my new baby. Yes, I chose Coach this time. This is a factory bag, but the details are really nice. It's got the beautiful big gold zipper pulls and the lining feels nice and thicker.  I love that this is bigger than Dooneys Zip zip and that the strap doesn't attach to the handle hardware. There is also an outside pocket. I just wish it was a little deeper so my iPhone 6 Plus didn't stick out so much.
> This is the Coach Crossgrain Leather Sierra Satchel. It feels a lot like Dooney's Claremont collection.
> 
> View attachment 3372289
> 
> View attachment 3372290




This is a nice one TB! I love the details on it as well. Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still carrying my black MK Riley; it's getting its slouch on.




She looks totally different with her slouch on. I love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I received this Coach croc embossed Edie in navy from Bonton's F&F.   It's pretty but too similar to my Brahmin Gracie in ink, so I'm packing her back up.




She's a beauty! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, in my typical fashion , I loaded her up and decided she's staying.      The bags are similar but different enough, plus I got a great deal on her, so yeah.



I'm glad she's a keeper, she's really pretty!



MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of deals, I noticed that my yellow Coach hobo is a special on Macy's today for $196, which is $70 less than I paid a couple of weeks ago.   Macy's would not price-adjust, so I ordered another one and will return the first one I bought.   I'm willing to drive 7 miles to save $70.      Stupid Macy's.




Good for you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach Legacy leather satchels today. The marine color is a nice grape color. I have a Willis in Marine Legacy leather  also.



She looks great on you!



Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Louis Vuitton Cerise Speedy today. We went out to lunch and did errands. I also bought two more Cherry items. I was so happy to find the mini pochette and pocket agenda to keep in my bags. This collection is from 2005 I think.




You are totally rocking your LV bags! Looks awesome on you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today's companion. Cranberry Phoebe.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. Cranberry Phoebe.
> View attachment 3376947
> 
> View attachment 3376948
> 
> View attachment 3376949


Wow, that color and leather is so pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. Cranberry Phoebe.
> View attachment 3376947
> 
> View attachment 3376948
> 
> View attachment 3376949


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Wow, that color and leather is so pretty!







MiaBorsa said:


>




Thanks TM and Sarah! I do you love my Phoebes.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Louis Vuitton Cerise Speedy today. We went out to lunch and did errands. I also bought two more Cherry items. I was so happy to find the mini pochette and pocket agenda to keep in my bags. This collection is from 2005 I think.


I love your Speedys!!!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today's companion. Cranberry Phoebe.
> View attachment 3376947
> 
> View attachment 3376948
> 
> View attachment 3376949


Wow, that color is fabulous!!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Coach Willis bags today.


----------



## MaryBel

Gorgeous bags ladies!

That Cherry LV is TDF!


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my coach swagger today 

ETA: without the tag!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my coach swagger today
> 
> ETA: without the tag!


So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> So pretty!



Thank you GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Wow, that color is fabulous!!




Thanks MrsKC!  Phoebe is one of my favorites.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach Willis bags today.



Love Willis! Looks great on you! 



MaryBel said:


> Carrying my coach swagger today
> 
> ETA: without the tag!




Love Swagger!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my coach swagger today
> 
> ETA: without the tag!



Wow, I haven't seen that one MB.   Very pretty color.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love Swagger!



Thank you GF!



MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, I haven't seen that one MB.   Very pretty color.



Thanks Sarah! I think I got this a couple of months ago...I thought I revealed it, maybe I didn't. I'm so behind. 

I think this color is called 'puce'


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my coach swagger today
> 
> ETA: without the tag!


Ooooo, so pretty. That leather looks rich on that bag. I really like the Swagger style.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my coach swagger today
> 
> ETA: without the tag!



Oh I love that color!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach Willis bags today.



Such a fun small bag!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo, so pretty. That leather looks rich on that bag. I really like the Swagger style.



Thanks GF!
The leather is nice and thick, kind of like Dooney's Dillen leather. The only problem is that it gets kind of heavy since it is a bit heavy empty and you can fit a lot, so you can get it really heavy.



MrsKC said:


> Oh I love that color!



Thanks GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, let's see if I can attach a pic in this new software!    I got my new Brighton goodies; the "Britta" saddlebag and matching Tivoli Trellis card holder.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, let's see if I can attach a pic in this new software!    I got my new Brighton goodies; the "Britta" saddlebag and matching Tivoli Trellis card holder.


Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Damier Azur the other day and my Damier Ebene yesterday.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Mia:  beautiful new treasures.  I love the trellis design.  Is it perforated?


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Mia:  beautiful new treasures.  I love the trellis design.  Is it perforated?


Thanks, LJ.   Yes, those are actual cut-outs, but there is a black lining behind the openings.   I love this design but this bag may be too small.   I may exchange it for the tote style in the Trellis collection, but still thinking.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, let's see if I can attach a pic in this new software!    I got my new Brighton goodies; the "Britta" saddlebag and matching Tivoli Trellis card holder.



This one is so pretty MB! I like the intricate design details. I just looked up the tote. OMG.....I love it too! Tough call so why not both?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Azur the other day and my Damier Ebene yesterday.



Both beauties TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> This one is so pretty MB! I like the intricate design details. I just looked up the tote. OMG.....I love it too! Tough call so why not both?


I definitely don't want both.   Still thinkin'.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I went to Macy's earlier to return a pair of shoes that I had ordered online.  I strolled through the handbags and saw a bunch of the cute new small Bitsy bags.   They are all darling but too small for me.
> 
> Then I cruised Coach and MKors and almost made a clean gettaway.  This MK "Julia" hobo caught my eye and I had to stop and check her out.   She is a medium size and very lightweight.  I really like the hardware treatment on this bag.    The VIP sale is going on for 25% off, plus I had some Plenti-points money, so I got her for about $225.



I returned this bag but kept being drawn to it in Macy's.   Last week it appeared on the MK website sale with an additional 25% off, so I "bagged" it again for $130.     Win!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> I returned this bag but kept being drawn to it in Macy's.   Last week it appeared on the MK website sale with an additional 25% off, so I "bagged" it again for $130.     Win!



Darn...I missed that! This is my next purchase once I sell a few bags! It is such a gorgeous bag...congrats!


----------



## CatePNW

Hi everyone!  I'm still getting used to the new forum, it seems a bit slower since the change, but hopefully everyone sticks around and continues to post when they can.  No bags in my budget have excited me much for a while, so I have nothing new.  I am enjoying some favorites this summer though.  Today is my metallic Coach Crosby purse.  I didn't resize the picture so I'm not sure if it will post HUGE or scale down.  Testing.....LOL!


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm still getting used to the new forum, it seems a bit slower since the change, but hopefully everyone sticks around and continues to post when they can.  No bags in my budget have excited me much for a while, so I have nothing new.  I am enjoying some favorites this summer though.  Today is my metallic Coach Crosby purse.  I didn't resize the picture so I'm not sure if it will post HUGE or scale down.  Testing.....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3387970


Very  pretty bag and pom.


----------



## MKB0925

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm still getting used to the new forum, it seems a bit slower since the change, but hopefully everyone sticks around and continues to post when they can.  No bags in my budget have excited me much for a while, so I have nothing new.  I am enjoying some favorites this summer though.  Today is my metallic Coach Crosby purse.  I didn't resize the picture so I'm not sure if it will post HUGE or scale down.  Testing.....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3387970



Very pretty! Metallics are so pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm still getting used to the new forum, it seems a bit slower since the change, but hopefully everyone sticks around and continues to post when they can.  No bags in my budget have excited me much for a while, so I have nothing new.  I am enjoying some favorites this summer though.  Today is my metallic Coach Crosby purse.  I didn't resize the picture so I'm not sure if it will post HUGE or scale down.  Testing.....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3387970


Hi Cate!   Love the Crosby.


----------



## MiaBorsa

"Bagged" this Coach 1941 Whiplash Saddlebag in camel from the Summer Sale.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> "Bagged" this Coach 1941 Whiplash Saddlebag in camel from the Summer Sale.



She's gorgeous GF! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF! Congrats!


Thanks, MB!   I wasn't sure about her when she came out of the box all wrinkly and sad, but she has smoothed out and is really gorgeous.   The leather is TDF.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> "Bagged" this Coach 1941 Whiplash Saddlebag in camel from the Summer Sale.



That's a nice one MB! A bit different too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> That's a nice one MB! A bit different too!


Thanks YD!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Gucci top handle yesterday.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> "Bagged" this Coach 1941 Whiplash Saddlebag in camel from the Summer Sale.



Yikes that's gorgeous Sarah, and I bet she smells divine, like a saddle!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Yikes that's gorgeous Sarah, and I bet she smells divine, like a saddle!


Thanks, Rosie.   It's a fabulous bag; so soft and slouchy... plus the inside is lined in suede leather.   I would not have paid full price for it, but when I saw them on the SAS I had to cave.


----------



## elbgrl

Haven't had any Dooneys on my radar so I picked up a couple of Kors bags at the recent sales.  This first one in the rose gold was one I have been wanting for a while (not good light right now)



The second is the Matilda hobo in ecru and just a steal, plus has all the things I like a shoulder bag to have.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Haven't had any Dooneys on my radar so I picked up a couple of Kors bags at the recent sales.  This first one in the rose gold was one I have been wanting for a while (not good light right now)
> View attachment 3393269
> 
> 
> The second is the Matilda hobo in ecru and just a steal, plus has all the things I like a shoulder bag to have.
> 
> View attachment 3393270


Gorgeous stuff, Rosie.   You know I'm a sucker for a great hobo.


----------



## elbgrl

Me too girl!


----------



## elbgrl

Sorry dup


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gucci top handle yesterday.


Very pretty!!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Haven't had any Dooneys on my radar so I picked up a couple of Kors bags at the recent sales.  This first one in the rose gold was one I have been wanting for a while (not good light right now)
> View attachment 3393269
> 
> 
> The second is the Matilda hobo in ecru and just a steal, plus has all the things I like a shoulder bag to have.
> 
> View attachment 3393270


Those are gorgeous and a good deal is even better!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I just couldn't resist this Coach 75th Anniversary Limited Edition Saddlebag from the Bloomie's sale.      It is such a classic.


----------



## momjules

Beautiful coach! Love the strap!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Legacy leather Willis in the color marine out to lunch today.


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Legacy leather Willis in the color marine out to lunch today.



Beautiful bag and color. I have that same FOB..it is one of my favs!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I just couldn't resist this Coach 75th Anniversary Limited Edition Saddlebag from the Bloomie's sale.      It is such a classic.



Oh GF, nobody could resist it. it's gorgeous and as you said, such a classic!
Love the leather, so smooth and yummy! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh GF, nobody could resist it. it's gorgeous and as you said, such a classic!
> Love the leather, so smooth and yummy! Congrats!





momjules said:


> Beautiful coach! Love the strap!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Well, I went to Dillards this afternoon to see what they left for the extra 30% off clearance. Nothing caught my eye in Coach, MK, or Dooney, but I did come home with a little something in red by Fossil, along with a little wallet. 

I've looked at this bag so many times on past trips to Dillards and finally decided she had to come live with me. 

Also, I got out of there with both items for less than the regular price of the bag alone. Yes please! 

You know, I think this is my first bag purchase in about a month. Not bad.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I went to Dillards this afternoon to see what they left for the extra 30% off clearance. Nothing caught my eye in Coach, MK, or Dooney, but I did come home with a little something in red by Fossil, along with a little wallet.
> 
> I've looked at this bag so many times on past trips to Dillards and finally decided she had to come live with me.
> 
> Also, I got out of there with both items for less than the regular price of the bag alone. Yes please!
> 
> You know, I think this is my first bag purchase in about a month. Not bad.
> View attachment 3397109
> 
> View attachment 3397110



I love them both! So pretty! And that wallet.....love!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I went to Dillards this afternoon to see what they left for the extra 30% off clearance. Nothing caught my eye in Coach, MK, or Dooney, but I did come home with a little something in red by Fossil, along with a little wallet.
> 
> I've looked at this bag so many times on past trips to Dillards and finally decided she had to come live with me.
> 
> Also, I got out of there with both items for less than the regular price of the bag alone. Yes please!
> 
> You know, I think this is my first bag purchase in about a month. Not bad.
> View attachment 3397109
> 
> View attachment 3397110



Gorgeous set GF! Congrats!
I ordered something from the online sale but also it was not a Coach, Dooney or MK. None of them caught my eye. I ordered 2 Vince Camuto drawstrings. We'll see how they are when they arrive next week.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I went to Dillards this afternoon to see what they left for the extra 30% off clearance. Nothing caught my eye in Coach, MK, or Dooney, but I did come home with a little something in red by Fossil, along with a little wallet.
> 
> I've looked at this bag so many times on past trips to Dillards and finally decided she had to come live with me.
> 
> Also, I got out of there with both items for less than the regular price of the bag alone. Yes please!
> 
> You know, I think this is my first bag purchase in about a month. Not bad.
> View attachment 3397109
> 
> View attachment 3397110


Nice stuff!!   I totally skipped the sale this time.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Haven't had any Dooneys on my radar so I picked up a couple of Kors bags at the recent sales.  This first one in the rose gold was one I have been wanting for a while (not good light right now)
> View attachment 3393269
> 
> 
> The second is the Matilda hobo in ecru and just a steal, plus has all the things I like a shoulder bag to have.
> 
> View attachment 3393270


Beautiful


----------



## aerinha

This was part of one of the worst purse buying experiences ever but the end result was beautiful. Not naming the shop as A. It was terrible to deal with and B. It went out of business because others agreed with my assessment of their service.

So here is my birkin style real ostrich bag in fuchsia


----------



## lavenderjunkie

A:  love the bag.  Sorry the process to acquire it was painful.  At least you have a very unique and fabulous handbag to use and treasure.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> View attachment 3400784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was part of one of the worst purse buying experiences ever but the end result was beautiful. Not naming the shop as A. It was terrible to deal with and B. It went out of business because others agreed with my assessment of their service.
> 
> So here is my birkin style real ostrich bag in fuchsia


Very nice! Ostrich is one of my favorites......and that color is beautiful!


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> A:  love the bag.  Sorry the process to acquire it was painful.  At least you have a very unique and fabulous handbag to use and treasure.



Thanks.  It was custom, so I got to pick the size, color and hardware finish.  The shop had a good premise, had it not been mismanaged it would have been a hit.



YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice! Ostrich is one of my favorites......and that color is beautiful!



 I had it modeled after Victoria Beckham's fuchsia ostrich birkin.


----------



## momjules

I love pink this summer. She's beautiful. Hope you love her.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I went to Dillards this afternoon to see what they left for the extra 30% off clearance. Nothing caught my eye in Coach, MK, or Dooney, but I did come home with a little something in red by Fossil, along with a little wallet.
> 
> I've looked at this bag so many times on past trips to Dillards and finally decided she had to come live with me.
> 
> Also, I got out of there with both items for less than the regular price of the bag alone. Yes please!
> 
> You know, I think this is my first bag purchase in about a month. Not bad.
> View attachment 3397109
> 
> View attachment 3397110


I like the colors, very pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I totally forgot to post about this! I made it to the fossil outlet on Sunday. I wanted to find a matching wallet for my Emerson tote. Which I did. Yay.

I also came away with this cute tote and matching wallet. All of this was discounted 50/20. Yes please!


----------



## momjules

Really beautiful!! I'll have to check out fossil!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> View attachment 3400784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was part of one of the worst purse buying experiences ever but the end result was beautiful. Not naming the shop as A. It was terrible to deal with and B. It went out of business because others agreed with my assessment of their service.
> 
> So here is my birkin style real ostrich bag in fuchsia


So pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I totally forgot to post about this! I made it to the fossil outlet on Sunday. I wanted to find a matching wallet for my Emerson tote. Which I did. Yay.
> 
> I also came away with this cute tote and matching wallet. All of this was discounted 50/20. Yes please!
> View attachment 3401489
> 
> View attachment 3401490
> 
> View attachment 3401492


Love it!!   That Sydney tote is one of my favorite Fossil styles.   It's just the perfect size tote IMO.   Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!!   That Sydney tote is one of my favorite Fossil styles.   It's just the perfect size tote IMO.   Congrats!



Thanks GF!  I agree


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

momjules said:


> Really beautiful!! I'll have to check out fossil!!



You really should!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I totally forgot to post about this! I made it to the fossil outlet on Sunday. I wanted to find a matching wallet for my Emerson tote. Which I did. Yay.
> 
> I also came away with this cute tote and matching wallet. All of this was discounted 50/20. Yes please!
> View attachment 3401489
> 
> View attachment 3401490
> 
> View attachment 3401492



How great is that? Awesome wallet find at Fossil. I actually popped in there myself but nothing good. Glad you found some goodies NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> How great is that? Awesome wallet find at Fossil. I actually popped in there myself but nothing good. Glad you found some goodies NAC!



Thanks YD!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I totally forgot to post about this! I made it to the fossil outlet on Sunday. I wanted to find a matching wallet for my Emerson tote. Which I did. Yay.
> 
> I also came away with this cute tote and matching wallet. All of this was discounted 50/20. Yes please!
> View attachment 3401489
> 
> View attachment 3401490
> 
> View attachment 3401492



Awesome haul GF!
I too went to the fossil outlet last weekend to get the batteries in a couple of fossil watches replaced and while I was there I ended up buying a few more watches. I have already too many and said to myself I was not getting more but they were so pretty so ended up with 3 for me and 3 for gifts!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> View attachment 3400784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was part of one of the worst purse buying experiences ever but the end result was beautiful. Not naming the shop as A. It was terrible to deal with and B. It went out of business because others agreed with my assessment of their service.
> 
> So here is my birkin style real ostrich bag in fuchsia



Wow, she's so pretty! As you can see (in my avatar pic) I love ostrich!
Congrats!


----------



## annpan23

Hello Ladies! Loving this thread and all your purses...May I join by posting my Fossil Sydney Satchel...the pic was taken 2 mos. ago from the Tulip Festival!


----------



## Live It Up

It's a Swagger kind of day.


----------



## YankeeDooney

It was a Brahmin Asher Eclipse day here.


----------



## YankeeDooney

annpan23 said:


> Hello Ladies! Loving this thread and all your purses...May I join by posting my Fossil Sydney Satchel...the pic was taken 2 mos. ago from the Tulip Festival!
> 
> View attachment 3402697


Great photo!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> View attachment 3402733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Swagger kind of day.


I think I need a little "Swagger" in my life. Very nice!


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> It was a Brahmin Asher Eclipse day here.
> View attachment 3402824



These brahmin are beautiful 
I'm trying not to buy because of this pic


----------



## momjules

Meet Jacob.  My first grandchild


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Meet Jacob.  My first grandchild


Such a beautiful child! Congrats Grandma!


----------



## momjules

Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Meet Jacob.  My first grandchild


He's beautiful, MJ.   Congrats!


----------



## momjules

Thank you!


----------



## Live It Up

momjules said:


> Meet Jacob.  My first grandchild



Congratulations He is precious!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MJ:*  he is a beauty and a treasure.   I'm sure he will satisfy your handbag cravings for a while.   He is much more cuddly than any leather handbag.  Congratulations.


----------



## momjules

Thank you . He smells better than leather I'm sure.


----------



## ForeverPreppy

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!!   That Sydney tote is one of my favorite Fossil styles.   It's just the perfect size tote IMO.   Congrats!


There is something about Fossil wallets...I absolutely love them!  I really like your Fossil collection!


----------



## ForeverPreppy

Twoboyz said:


> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been loving black bags with gold hardware lately. In fact they have kind of become my favorite. I hope you had a nice vacation. That was a lovely view. Love your bag. Welcome back. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another adorable speedy. [emoji7]





Trudysmom said:


> I took one of my Speedy bags to lunch today.


Stunning!


----------



## ForeverPreppy

seton said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I saw this brand I never heard of at Bloomies. It looks like it came from the same factory as the Altos. Anyone familiar with it?


I really do love the simplicity of these bags.  "Quiet sophistication". Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MKB0925

momjules said:


> These brahmin are beautiful
> I'm trying not to buy because of this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402916



So handsome! Congratulations! Jacob is beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Meet Jacob.  My first grandchild


He is perfect!! Congratulations!!


----------



## momjules

Thank you everyone! He is so exciting for us! The shopping for baby stuff is maybe better than handbags?!?!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Thank you everyone! He is so exciting for us! The shopping for baby stuff is maybe better than handbags?!?!



Actually,  it is [emoji5]. Nothing like a sweet grandbaby! !!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Thank you everyone! He is so exciting for us! The shopping for baby stuff is maybe better than handbags?!?!


Definitely!   I hope he lives close by so you can rock him.


----------



## momjules

Hi.   Baby Jacob lives in South Carolina. I live in New Jersey. Very sad. We are planning a drive down there next week. Let them get settled.  Thank you!


----------



## immigratty

momjules said:


> Meet Jacob.  My first grandchild



Congratulations, should we start calling you Grand-momjules now haha


----------



## momjules

That's funny and I'm going to try it and see how it goes over. My family would like it! Thank you very much!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> "Bagged" this Coach 1941 Whiplash Saddlebag in camel from the Summer Sale.



Wow!


----------



## jeep317

I'm still in love with Vera Bradley leather, so I just had to snag another Emma satchel at 50% off!


----------



## YankeeDooney

jeep317 said:


> I'm still in love with Vera Bradley leather, so I just had to snag another Emma satchel at 50% off!


Love the quilting! I never knew they made leather bags. The things we learn.......


----------



## MKB0925

jeep317 said:


> I'm still in love with Vera Bradley leather, so I just had to snag another Emma satchel at 50% off!



That is very pretty..I will have to look at those leather bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

I now have both of the Louis Vuitton agenda sizes I wanted. The small ring for my bags and the GM or large size for my planning and photos etc. I am still using my Erin Condren planner for now. I love that one also. I am making new dividers and I bought lots of nice monthly and weekly pages on Etsy to fill both. I love to decorate my planners.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TM:  very organized and very impressive.  My little paper calendars and post it notes,  don't compare.


----------



## aerinha

Coach white patent small bag. Forget what her name is but she is a great size. I also have her in black


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> View attachment 3413338
> Coach white patent small bag. Forget what her name is but she is a great size. I also have her in black


Oooo, that's a pretty one! I don't blame you for getting two colors.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooo, that's a pretty one! I don't blame you for getting two colors.



Thanks. It was an outlet buy a couple years back. I had the black in line with me, saw a little boy carrying the white to his mom in line and had to go grab one for me.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Cherry Speedy with her cherry purse charm today.


----------



## aerinha

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Cherry Speedy with her cherry purse charm today.



I love that bag!  I wanted one so bad when they came out, but it wasn't in the budget at that point.  So cheery.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> I love that bag!  I wanted one so bad when they came out, but it wasn't in the budget at that point.  So cheery.


 .....and Cherry! 
The bag charm could not be more perfect.


----------



## momjules

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Cherry Speedy with her cherry purse charm today.



Oh my goodness! You must check out charming Charlie's website! They have a double pomm pomm shaped like cherries hang bag charm! I thought of your bag right away! Check it out! 6.00 ! What a cool deal!


----------



## Trudysmom

My Pochette Metis arrived yesterday. What a gorgeous bag. She comes with the Monogram strap but the Vachetta strap from my Monogram Speedy looks perfect also. I wore it today with the Vachetta shoulder strap. I love this bag.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Ka


momjules said:


> Oh my goodness! You must check out charming Charlie's website! They have a double pomm pomm shaped like cherries hang bag charm! I thought of your bag right away! Check it out! 6.00 ! What a cool deal!


Kate Spade also has a cherry keychain but it is a whopping $88.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> My Pochette Metis arrived yesterday. What a gorgeous bag. She comes with the Monogram strap but the Vachetta strap from my Monogram Speedy looks perfect also. I wore it today with the Vachetta shoulder strap. I love this bag.


It is just lovely TM! Both straps look great.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM:*  sharp looking handbag.  Enjoy.


----------



## Trudysmom

LifeIsDucky said:


> Ka
> 
> Kate Spade also has a cherry keychain but it is a whopping $88.


The cherry charm on my LV Cerises bag is an older Kate Spade charm. So well made.  They have a nice weight and so pretty. I have lots of bag charms and enjoy how they change the look.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> My Pochette Metis arrived yesterday. What a gorgeous bag. She comes with the Monogram strap but the Vachetta strap from my Monogram Speedy looks perfect also. I wore it today with the Vachetta shoulder strap. I love this bag.



She's so pretty! 
The charms look very good with it.
Congrats GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I knew I shouldn't have looked at clearance at Dillards. I could not resist this lovely Fossil Colorblock Emerson Tote in Shell. The wallet matches the trim color. Both were half off. Yes please.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I knew I shouldn't have looked at clearance at Dillards. I could not resist this lovely Fossil Colorblock Emerson Tote in Shell. The wallet matches the trim color. Both were half off. Yes please.
> View attachment 3421131
> 
> View attachment 3421132
> 
> View attachment 3421133


Very pretty set, NAC.   I noticed several Fossil bags on the clearance table at Macy's but I forced myself to keep walkin'!!   I have made it nearly a month without buying a purse...gasp.


----------



## MKB0925

Coach legacy duffle in Chambray


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Coach legacy duffle in Chambray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421303


Love that Legacy leather!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I knew I shouldn't have looked at clearance at Dillards. I could not resist this lovely Fossil Colorblock Emerson Tote in Shell. The wallet matches the trim color. Both were half off. Yes please.
> View attachment 3421131
> 
> View attachment 3421132
> 
> View attachment 3421133


Very pretty bags. Nice finds.


----------



## Trudysmom

MKB0925 said:


> Coach legacy duffle in Chambray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421303


Legacy leather is great. I have some and they are great. Your bag is lovely.


----------



## Trudysmom

I bought this purse charm from LV. It looks so pretty on my bags.


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> I bought this purse charm from LV. It looks so pretty on my bags.



That is so pretty!


----------



## Stephg

Michael Kors medium studded Selma in dusty rose [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Very pretty set, NAC.   I noticed several Fossil bags on the clearance table at Macy's but I forced myself to keep walkin'!!   I have made it nearly a month without buying a purse...gasp.



Good for you!  I went a little less than that I think. Luckily not much is tempting me these days. Except for these Fossil bags, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKB0925 said:


> Coach legacy duffle in Chambray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421303



Beautiful! Love the Chambray.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I bought this purse charm from LV. It looks so pretty on my bags.



Perfect!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bags. Nice finds.



Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Stephg said:


> Michael Kors medium studded Selma in dusty rose [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3421915



Love! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I knew I shouldn't have looked at clearance at Dillards. I could not resist this lovely Fossil Colorblock Emerson Tote in Shell. The wallet matches the trim color. Both were half off. Yes please.
> View attachment 3421131
> 
> View attachment 3421132
> 
> View attachment 3421133



Gorgeous set GF! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MKB0925 said:


> Coach legacy duffle in Chambray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421303



Love it! Twins!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I bought this purse charm from LV. It looks so pretty on my bags.



I agree GF, it looks really pretty on it!
Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous set GF! Congrats!



Thanks MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

It has been about a month since I bought a purse!!       But I did mark one small SLG off my wish list this week.    The "ZCP" (Zippy Coin Purse) will work great as a wallet in my small bags.  






It even has card slots...


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> It has been about a month since I bought a purse!!       But I did mark one small SLG off my wish list this week.    The "ZCP" (Zippy Coin Purse) will work great as a wallet in my small bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even has card slots...



Lovely coin purse MB! LV has very nice packaging/presentation....but then again it should be.  Glad you are checking off your wish list.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Lovely coin purse MB! LV has very nice packaging/presentation....but then again it should be.  Glad you are checking off your wish list.


Thanks.   They do have nice packaging, but not as nice as Coach or Brighton.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> It has been about a month since I bought a purse!!       But I did mark one small SLG off my wish list this week.    The "ZCP" (Zippy Coin Purse) will work great as a wallet in my small bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even has card slots...


Zippy Coin purse is so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Pochette Metis to lunch today.  This bag is so much fun to use.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> It has been about a month since I bought a purse!!       But I did mark one small SLG off my wish list this week.    The "ZCP" (Zippy Coin Purse) will work great as a wallet in my small bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even has card slots...



Very pretty! Love little wallets!
It will go nicely with all your other LVs! Congrats GF!

Hey btw, I wanted to ask you something about your speedy. I'm thinking on getting one but I'm not sure about the size. I was thinking in the same size as yours. If you had to compare it to another bag in regards to size, which bag would you say is about the same size? From pics it looks to me like it's about the same size as the Dooney classic satchel, you know, the older style, I think you have an AWL in this style. Is it close to that one?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Very pretty! Love little wallets!
> It will go nicely with all your other LVs! Congrats GF!
> 
> Hey btw, I wanted to ask you something about your speedy. I'm thinking on getting one but I'm not sure about the size. I was thinking in the same size as yours. If you had to compare it to another bag in regards to size, which bag would you say is about the same size? From pics it looks to me like it's about the same size as the Dooney classic satchel, you know, the older style, I think you have an AWL in this style. Is it close to that one?


Thanks.  I will have to get them out to compare.   I'm thinking it's close to the Coach Hayley satchel but let me pull them out to see.   My Speedys are both the 30 size; I don't like the small 25 and the 35 is HUGE.  It's kind of like comparing the sizes of the Dooney Florentine satchel; the small one has a narrower opening on top so harder to get stuff in and out.   Personally I would not carry the 25 as a satchel, but it would be a cute shoulder bag.    It all comes down to personal preference.

ETA--Here's a quick shot of the three comparison bags.   The LV is larger than either of the others and is taller and wider.   It has a tendency to "sag" when not using a purse organizer or base shaper, which I like but some people don't.




I'd suggest checking out the Speedy Clubhouse on the LV board.   There are TONS of photos, including mod shots,  so you can get a real idea of how each size looks on.


----------



## MiaBorsa

And a side comparison...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> It has been about a month since I bought a purse!!       But I did mark one small SLG off my wish list this week.    The "ZCP" (Zippy Coin Purse) will work great as a wallet in my small bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even has card slots...



Nice!  Good for you! I caved and was lured in by the Dillards extra 40% off clearance yesterday. Reveal in my next post.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Pochette Metis to lunch today.  This bag is so much fun to use.



So pretty! Love the Pom too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Here is yesterday's loot from Dillards. All of this was discounted 50/40 and I was out the door for less than the regular price of the bag. I seem to be obsessed with Fissil lately and the color of the bag is so me, she had to come home with me. The red wallet matches my red Emerson. 

I didn't even see the fob until I got to the register. My Dillards doesn't normally carry any of the Coach fobs. 

Going shopping with my SIL today, so stayed tuned....  We will be visiting Belk and Dillards. Oops....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*:  great finds.  Enjoy all your new treasures.   I love the colors.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here is yesterday's loot from Dillards. All of this was discounted 50/40 and I was out the door for less than the regular price of the bag. I seem to be obsessed with Fissil lately and the color of the bag is so me, she had to come home with me. The red wallet matches my red Emerson.
> 
> I didn't even see the fob until I got to the register. My Dillards doesn't normally carry any of the Coach fobs.
> 
> Going shopping with my SIL today, so stayed tuned....  We will be visiting Belk and Dillards. Oops....
> 
> View attachment 3425475
> 
> View attachment 3425477


Oh wow, that is beautiful NAC. I might have to go and explore and dig up some Fossils.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here is yesterday's loot from Dillards. All of this was discounted 50/40 and I was out the door for less than the regular price of the bag. I seem to be obsessed with Fissil lately and the color of the bag is so me, she had to come home with me. The red wallet matches my red Emerson.
> 
> I didn't even see the fob until I got to the register. My Dillards doesn't normally carry any of the Coach fobs.
> 
> Going shopping with my SIL today, so stayed tuned....  We will be visiting Belk and Dillards. Oops....
> 
> View attachment 3425475
> 
> View attachment 3425477


What a great haul; that's a gorgeous color on the Fossil stuff.   I actually drove by TWO Dillard's yesterday and didn't succumb to the pull of the dark side!!       Have fun today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I'm "toting" an old favorite, the Gucci Sukey tote.    I just love this one.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm "toting" an old favorite, the Gucci Sukey tote.    I just love this one.


Ooooo, another pretty. I must say I am favoring those Gucci bags over the LVs that you and TM have.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo, another pretty. I must say I am favoring those Gucci bags over the LVs that you and TM have.


Gucci is definitely my choice over LV.   A year ago you could not have told me I would ever buy an LV piece, haha.   So, taste and opinions do change!!    Now I love both but Gucci was my first "luxury" piece and it will always be my favorite.    (My husband bought me a Gucci for our first anniversary 27 years ago; I would never have spent that money on myself back then.)


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here is yesterday's loot from Dillards. All of this was discounted 50/40 and I was out the door for less than the regular price of the bag. I seem to be obsessed with Fissil lately and the color of the bag is so me, she had to come home with me. The red wallet matches my red Emerson.
> 
> I didn't even see the fob until I got to the register. My Dillards doesn't normally carry any of the Coach fobs.
> 
> Going shopping with my SIL today, so stayed tuned....  We will be visiting Belk and Dillards. Oops....
> 
> View attachment 3425475
> 
> View attachment 3425477


Very nice purses and charm.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo, another pretty. I must say I am favoring those Gucci bags over the LVs that you and TM have.


I do have a Gucci satchel also, but I love using my Louis Vuitton so much. The customer service is so good also.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.  I will have to get them out to compare.   I'm thinking it's close to the Coach Hayley satchel but let me pull them out to see.   My Speedys are both the 30 size; I don't like the small 25 and the 35 is HUGE.  It's kind of like comparing the sizes of the Dooney Florentine satchel; the small one has a narrower opening on top so harder to get stuff in and out.   Personally I would not carry the 25 as a satchel, but it would be a cute shoulder bag.    It all comes down to personal preference.
> 
> ETA--Here's a quick shot of the three comparison bags.   The LV is larger than either of the others and is taller and wider.   It has a tendency to "sag" when not using a purse organizer or base shaper, which I like but some people don't.
> 
> View attachment 3424905
> 
> 
> I'd suggest checking out the Speedy Clubhouse on the LV board.   There are TONS of photos, including mod shots,  so you can get a real idea of how each size looks on.





MiaBorsa said:


> And a side comparison...
> 
> View attachment 3424927



GF, Thanks so much for the pics! They help a lot. I can see the 30 is the perfect size for me. 
I've been going thru the clubhouse thread. Kind of got an idea by looking at the pics your compare pics have totally cleared my doubts. 
Thanks again GF!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here is yesterday's loot from Dillards. All of this was discounted 50/40 and I was out the door for less than the regular price of the bag. I seem to be obsessed with Fissil lately and the color of the bag is so me, she had to come home with me. The red wallet matches my red Emerson.
> 
> I didn't even see the fob until I got to the register. My Dillards doesn't normally carry any of the Coach fobs.
> 
> Going shopping with my SIL today, so stayed tuned....  We will be visiting Belk and Dillards. Oops....
> 
> View attachment 3425475
> 
> View attachment 3425477



Awesome haul GF! Wow, 50/40 is the perfect sale!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm "toting" an old favorite, the Gucci Sukey tote.    I just love this one.



She's so pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> GF, Thanks so much for the pics! They help a lot. I can see the 30 is the perfect size for me.
> I've been going thru the clubhouse thread. Kind of got an idea by looking at the pics your compare pics have totally cleared my doubts.
> Thanks again GF!


You know you are always welcome!   It's hard for me to decide without a "visual."   Are you going with a canvas or leather Speedy?   And will you choose the bandouliere or regular style?   (Inquiring minds...  haha)   I have the Speedy B in monogram and the pictured regular Speedy in Damier Ebene.   

If you live near an LV boutique, go in and do some purse posing.   That way you will know for certain which one you like best.   I'm excited for you!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> You know you are always welcome!   It's hard for me to decide without a "visual."   Are you going with a canvas or leather Speedy?   And will you choose the bandouliere or regular style?   (Inquiring minds...  haha)   I have the Speedy B in monogram and the pictured regular Speedy in Damier Ebene.
> 
> If you live near an LV boutique, go in and do some purse posing.   That way you will know for certain which one you like best.   I'm excited for you!



I'm thinking on getting the regular speedy 30 in DE (just like yours). I was considering both the speedy and the neverfull tote and both the monogram and the DE, but I even though I like the look of the monogram print, I kind of get turn off by how the natural vachetta might look with age combined with any stains, and since we get too much rain here, I have decided to start with a DE and then we'll see. Was also going back between the styles and at this point I have decided on the speedy just because I like the look more. 

There are 2 stores kind of near but it's still a drive to get there and the traffic is really bad so I don't think I'll go just for that but maybe next time I go downtown Seattle for lunch I should stop and take a look. I'm excited too. I'm thinking on getting it around Oct for my b-day. It's my way of looking at this next b-day with excitement to forget the fact I won't be in my 30's anymore.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm thinking on getting the regular speedy 30 in DE (just like yours). I was considering both the speedy and the neverfull tote and both the monogram and the DE, but I even though I like the look of the monogram print, I kind of get turn off by how the natural vachetta might look with age combined with any stains, and since we get too much rain here, I have decided to start with a DE and then we'll see. Was also going back between the styles and at this point I have decided on the speedy just because I like the look more.
> 
> There are 2 stores kind of near but it's still a drive to get there and the traffic is really bad so I don't think I'll go just for that but maybe next time I go downtown Seattle for lunch I should stop and take a look. I'm excited too. I'm thinking on getting it around Oct for my b-day. It's my way of looking at this next b-day with excitement to forget the fact I won't be in my 30's anymore.


I don't know how far you are from Oregon, but if you are able to shop there you wouldn't have to pay sales tax.   That's about the only way to ever get a "discount" on an LV!!    I think the DE is a great choice and I love the regular Speedy; it's just the classic LV.   I love the Neverfull but if I were only buying one LV, it would be the classic Speedy.   That will be a fabulous birthday present!!   YAY.     (And my 30's are a distant memory, lol.)


----------



## Trudysmom

I love the Speedy. I have four. I can't wait to see your bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dillards loot Day 2. Coach Edie 31 with matching wallet. Discounts 50/40 and the total for both was less than half of the regular price of the bag alone. Yes please. I've been eyeing this one for awhile now and finally caved. Now back to shopping my closet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards loot Day 2. Coach Edie 31 with matching wallet. Discounts 50/40 and the total for both was less than half of the regular price of the bag alone. Yes please. I've been eyeing this one for awhile now and finally caved. Now back to shopping my closet.
> View attachment 3426128
> 
> View attachment 3426129


Gorgeous set and what a deal!!      Congrats, NAC!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards loot Day 2. Coach Edie 31 with matching wallet. Discounts 50/40 and the total for both was less than half of the regular price of the bag alone. Yes please. I've been eyeing this one for awhile now and finally caved. Now back to shopping my closet.
> View attachment 3426128
> 
> View attachment 3426129


Great bags and color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I wish we had Dillards.   Great buys *NAC*.   Love the color too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous set and what a deal!!      Congrats, NAC!





Trudysmom said:


> Great bags and color.





lavenderjunkie said:


> I wish we had Dillards.   Great buys *NAC*.   Love the color too.



Thanks y'all!  I wasn't going to get it, but once I did the math I was sold. Especially since I liked this bag the first time I saw it, but didn't like the price, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I'm "toting" an old favorite, the Gucci Sukey tote.    I just love this one.



That's a beauty! I can see why it's a favorite.


----------



## momjules

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards loot Day 2. Coach Edie 31 with matching wallet. Discounts 50/40 and the total for both was less than half of the regular price of the bag alone. Yes please. I've been eyeing this one for awhile now and finally caved. Now back to shopping my closet.
> View attachment 3426128
> 
> View attachment 3426129



Wow what a beautiful color. You have great taste.
Dillards seems to be a great place to shop and it seems like they have a great handbag department. 
No dillards in New Jersey.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC*:  great finds.  Enjoy all your new treasures.   I love the colors.


Thanks LJ! I couldn't resist this color. 



YankeeDooney said:


> Oh wow, that is beautiful NAC. I might have to go and explore and dig up some Fossils.



Thanks YD! You really should, lol. I really like the leather on the Fossil bags. 



MiaBorsa said:


> What a great haul; that's a gorgeous color on the Fossil stuff.   I actually drove by TWO Dillard's yesterday and didn't succumb to the pull of the dark side!!       Have fun today!



Thanks Sarah!  What awesome will power you have. Dark side, lol. I love it, but so true.  I will now go back to shopping my closet. 

Luckily my Dillards is not so convenient now that they've moved to a new shopping center that I don't pass on my way home from work.  That will make it easier for me to be strong, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks Sarah!  What awesome will power you have. Dark side, lol. I love it, but so true.  I will now go back to shopping my closet.
> 
> Luckily my Dillards is not so convenient now that they've moved to a new shopping center that I don't pass on my way home from work.  That will make it easier for me to be strong, lol.


Closet shopping sounds like the way to go for sure.   I need to do some inventory and get things arranged for the fall; maybe cull a few!!  

My closest Dillard's store moved, too.   So now I have to go farther and with a lot of traffic, so I certainly don't go as often as I used to.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I haven't bought a bag in a month now.   But I have bought a few SLGs and this cute Air Balloon charm.   So today I brought out the Delightful and put the charm on.   Yeah!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Coach Willis bags out to lunch today. The Vermillion is a nice color.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I haven't bought a bag in a month now.   But I have bought a few SLGs and this cute Air Balloon charm.   So today I brought out the Delightful and put the charm on.   Yeah!



Looks perfect!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach Willis bags out to lunch today. The Vermillion is a nice color.



Looking good TM!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Cerise Speedy today with my cherry purse charm.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore another Coach Willis today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore another Coach Willis today.


Lovely TM. I still think you should assemble a look book!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Two small additions arrived today!        Four-key holder and a reorder of the round coin purse.   






Inside the key holder...


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Two small additions arrived today!        Four-key holder and a reorder of the round coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the key holder...



Very nice MB! The collection seems to be expannnnnndiiiiinnnggggg!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice MB! The collection seems to be expannnnnndiiiiinnnggggg!


Thanks.   (At least I'm not buying purses!!   )


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Two small additions arrived today!        Four-key holder and a reorder of the round coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the key holder...



Very nice.....


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.   (At least I'm not buying purses!!   )


 Now there's good line....


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Two small additions arrived today!        Four-key holder and a reorder of the round coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the key holder...


Very pretty!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!!  Enjoy!


Thanks girl!    Have you seen these...  http://www.dooney.com/nfl/new-orleans-saints/


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Two small additions arrived today!        Four-key holder and a reorder of the round coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the key holder...



Beautiful! Enjoy your new pieces!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks girl!    Have you seen these...  http://www.dooney.com/nfl/new-orleans-saints/


Omg, no I had not seen this style!  I plan to order the Crossbody for sure, will check at Dillard's here today and hope I can pick it up today since it's on their web site!!!!  Thanks so much!!!  

My favorite non-Dooney favorite, NF GM!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> View attachment 3436989
> 
> Omg, no I had not seen this style!  I plan to order the Crossbody for sure, will check at Dillard's here today and hope I can pick it up today since it's on their web site!!!!  Thanks so much!!!
> 
> My favorite non-Dooney favorite, NF GM!!!


Gorgeous bag!    (And if you do get the Saints bag be sure to post a pic for us.)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know how far you are from Oregon, but if you are able to shop there you wouldn't have to pay sales tax.   That's about the only way to ever get a "discount" on an LV!!    I think the DE is a great choice and I love the regular Speedy; it's just the classic LV.   I love the Neverfull but if I were only buying one LV, it would be the classic Speedy.   That will be a fabulous birthday present!!   YAY.     (And my 30's are a distant memory, lol.)



I'm not very close (about a 3 hr drive), but I think it is a good idea since anyway I've been thinking on going there since there's a restaurant I like there (Fogo de Chao), so I think it would be a good plan for a weekend celebration. Yummy food and a tax free LV? perfect! 

I agree with you, to me the DE speedy looks so classy. I want to get that one first. Then later if I get another would be the Neverfull in mono (with the bright pink or red interior) and a 3rd one would be the hobo like yours in the DA. That's my plan for now.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards loot Day 2. Coach Edie 31 with matching wallet. Discounts 50/40 and the total for both was less than half of the regular price of the bag alone. Yes please. I've been eyeing this one for awhile now and finally caved. Now back to shopping my closet.
> View attachment 3426128
> 
> View attachment 3426129



Awesome set GF! Congrats!
Twins on the Edie. Mine is navy!


----------



## MaryBel

cheidel said:


> View attachment 3436989
> 
> Omg, no I had not seen this style!  I plan to order the Crossbody for sure, will check at Dillard's here today and hope I can pick it up today since it's on their web site!!!!  Thanks so much!!!
> 
> My favorite non-Dooney favorite, NF GM!!!


So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I haven't bought a bag in a month now.   But I have bought a few SLGs and this cute Air Balloon charm.   So today I brought out the Delightful and put the charm on.   Yeah!



Love this hobo and the charm looks perfect! Very nice choice!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Coach Willis bags out to lunch today. The Vermillion is a nice color.





Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Cerise Speedy today with my cherry purse charm.





Trudysmom said:


> I wore another Coach Willis today.



Gorgeous bags GF!
Love the Willis. Twins on the olive! 
And that LV....  Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Two small additions arrived today!        Four-key holder and a reorder of the round coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the key holder...



Very nice GF! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag!    (And if you do get the Saints bag be sure to post a pic for us.)



LOL....I sure will, especially since I just ordered it from Dooney a few minutes ago!!!    Thanks again for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## cheidel

MaryBel said:


> So pretty!


Thank you, so comfortable to carry and holds all my stuff!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm not very close (about a 3 hr drive), but I think it is a good idea since anyway I've been thinking on going there since there's a restaurant I like there (Fogo de Chao), so I think it would be a good plan for a weekend celebration. Yummy food and a tax free LV? perfect!
> 
> I agree with you, to me the DE speedy looks so classy. I want to get that one first. Then later if I get another would be the Neverfull in mono (with the bright pink or red interior) and a 3rd one would be the hobo like yours in the DA. That's my plan for now.


Sounds like a great plan to me!   Once you get bitten by the LV bug it gets dangerous.       I haven't bought a purse in over a month but I'm making up for it with SLGs.   

Today I'm carrying my Coach Swagger in nude and some accessories.


----------



## MKB0925

MK Medium Jet Set in Dove


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Sounds like a great plan to me!   Once you get bitten by the LV bug it gets dangerous.       I haven't bought a purse in over a month but I'm making up for it with SLGs.
> 
> Today I'm carrying my Coach Swagger in nude and some accessories.



Well my plan is if I buy an LV, I won't buy anything else for at least a month, but I think just having one of each print will be ok for me. The leather ones are obviously gorgeous but too crazy priced for me. I won't go there!

Love the swagger with the LV accessories, looks so classy!


----------



## MaryBel

MKB0925 said:


> MK Medium Jet Set in Dove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437400


Love MK's saffiano in this color! So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

Last Sunday I took a quick trip to the outlet and after I stopped at Dooney I had to stop at Coach to see if they had anything new (I was hoping they would have a bag I wanted since other tpf'ers mentioned it seeing it at their outlets), so I got there and yes, they had one, well, 2, one of each color, so I quickly grabbed it. I took a quick look and nothing, so went straight to pay. So lucky to find this pretty 60% off, still expensive since it retails for $795, but good enough to get.
So here's Ms Fringe Nomad in Navy. I love this bag! It's so me!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Well my plan is if I buy an LV, I won't buy anything else for at least a month, but I think just having one of each print will be ok for me. The leather ones are obviously gorgeous but too crazy priced for me. I won't go there!
> 
> Love the swagger with the LV accessories, looks so classy!


Which bag are you buying? LV is so nice. I enjoy using my bags and accessories so much.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Last Sunday I took a quick trip to the outlet and after I stopped at Dooney I had to stop at Coach to see if they had anything new (I was hoping they would have a bag I wanted since other tpf'ers mentioned it seeing it at their outlets), so I got there and yes, they had one, well, 2, one of each color, so I quickly grabbed it. I took a quick look and nothing, so went straight to pay. So lucky to find this pretty 60% off, still expensive since it retails for $795, but good enough to get.
> So here's Ms Fringe Nomad in Navy. I love this bag! It's so me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437424


Nice!   I saw those on this week's FOS, but they are only 50% off.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Which bag are you buying? LV is so nice. I enjoy using my bags and accessories so much.


So far I'm thinking on starting with the regular speedy 30 in DE.
You have an awesome collection!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   I saw those on this week's FOS, but they are only 50% off.



Thanks GF!
60% got it down to a price that was good enough for me, although I probably would have considered it at 50% too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Sounds like a great plan to me!   Once you get bitten by the LV bug it gets dangerous.       I haven't bought a purse in over a month but I'm making up for it with SLGs.
> 
> Today I'm carrying my Coach Swagger in nude and some accessories.



I do love that bag! Whoa, those LV's are multiplying.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I do love that bag! Whoa, those LV's are multiplying.


The SLGs are a lot easier to buy than the handbags.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Pochette Metis bag today. This bag is gorgeous.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Pochette Metis bag today. This bag is gorgeous.


Once again, lovely photos and bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore another pom today and put on a smaller charm.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

A new bag and designer for me! A little different style then I usually go for but I love it! Aimee Kestenberg Tuscany bag. It was a TSV on QVC last weekend. My color is Latte and its a soft pebbled leather with suede inserts. It is so light and I love the hidden pockets on each side of the outside of the purse and two large outside pockets on the back as well!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> I wore another pom today and put on a smaller charm.


gorgeous bag and pom! Love the locket how it opens, so pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Sounds like a great plan to me!   Once you get bitten by the LV bug it gets dangerous.       I haven't bought a purse in over a month but I'm making up for it with SLGs.
> 
> Today I'm carrying my Coach Swagger in nude and some accessories.


Hi Mia! Love the swagger and all your pretty LV accesories !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Last Sunday I took a quick trip to the outlet and after I stopped at Dooney I had to stop at Coach to see if they had anything new (I was hoping they would have a bag I wanted since other tpf'ers mentioned it seeing it at their outlets), so I got there and yes, they had one, well, 2, one of each color, so I quickly grabbed it. I took a quick look and nothing, so went straight to pay. So lucky to find this pretty 60% off, still expensive since it retails for $795, but good enough to get.
> So here's Ms Fringe Nomad in Navy. I love this bag! It's so me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437424


Love that one MB! Love the fringe and the Navy color! Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi Mia! Love the swagger and all your pretty LV accesories !


Hey girl!   Thanks.   Where the heck have you been?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> View attachment 3443499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new bag and designer for me! A little different style then I usually go for but I love it! Aimee Kestenberg Tuscany bag. It was a TSV on QVC last weekend. My color is Latte and its a soft pebbled leather with suede inserts. It is so light and I love the hidden pockets on each side of the outside of the purse and two large outside pockets on the back as well!


Oooh, looks soft and yummy.   I love that color, too.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl!   Thanks.   Where the heck have you been?


Thanks MIA!  LOL!!!! Trying to be good! This place makes me buy too many bags!!! Ive been pretty good, but couldnt resist this beauty for 176.00 and free shipping! The leather is so yummy and nice organization for a hobo! How have you been? Ive Missed talking to the girls!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks MIA!  LOL!!!! Trying to be good! This place makes me buy too many bags!!! Ive been pretty good, but couldnt resist this beauty for 176.00 and free shipping! The leather is so yummy and nice organization for a hobo! How have you been? Ive Missed talking to the girls!


I hear ya.  It's much easier to avoid temptation if you don't hang around TPF!!      Several of the "regulars" have been missing for a while.  

Wow, you got a deal on that pretty bag.   What is the lining like in that brand?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I hear ya.  It's much easier to avoid temptation if you don't hang around TPF!!      Several of the "regulars" have been missing for a while.
> 
> Wow, you got a deal on that pretty bag.   What is the lining like in that brand?


it's a light grey fabric, feels nice to me and is easy to see whats inside the bag! I think she does all her linings the same color! Just ordered one of her quilted wallets from QVC in grey , as is 35.00! Had to give it a shot for that price! Full size zip around!  I'll let you know how it is when I get it , fingers crossed!

I'll take a pic of the inside for you tomorrow !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> View attachment 3443499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new bag and designer for me! A little different style then I usually go for but I love it! Aimee Kestenberg Tuscany bag. It was a TSV on QVC last weekend. My color is Latte and its a soft pebbled leather with suede inserts. It is so light and I love the hidden pockets on each side of the outside of the purse and two large outside pockets on the back as well!



Hi TMP! 

I watched the TSV presentation several times throughout the day.  I'm a satchel/tote person but I was curious about the TSV because I loved Aimee's old line.  I have a..."red" (what other color would it be? ) tote from her old collection.  I'm happy you love yours!  She's beautiful! I hope you love carrying her!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> I watched the TSV presentation several times throughout the day.  I'm a satchel/tote person but I was curious about the TSV because I loved Aimee's old line.  I have a..."red" (what other color would it be? ) tote from her old collection.  I'm happy you love yours!  She's beautiful! I hope you love carrying her!!!


Hi RN! I haven't been on TPF for so long! How are you?! Aimee is beautiful and I like that she designs all her bags and even the hardware! I have mostly satchels as well, but this bag spoke to me! I'm loving it so far! It's really nicely made and the leather is soft and lightweight!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

inside of bag...with some Dooney goodies!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I hear ya.  It's much easier to avoid temptation if you don't hang around TPF!!      Several of the "regulars" have been missing for a while.
> 
> Wow, you got a deal on that pretty bag.   What is the lining like in that brand?


Another pic of inside!


----------



## Thatsmypurse




----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi RN! I haven't been on TPF for so long! How are you?! Aimee is beautiful and I like that she designs all her bags and even the hardware! I have mostly satchels as well, but this bag spoke to me! I'm loving it so far! It's really nicely made and the leather is soft and lightweight!



I'm doing well and I hope the same for you and your family!  I haven't posted much but I stalked the forum all summer enjoying everyone's beautiful pics!  

Thanks for the inside pics and mod pic!  She looks roomy and looks good on you!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> View attachment 3443499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new bag and designer for me! A little different style then I usually go for but I love it! Aimee Kestenberg Tuscany bag. It was a TSV on QVC last weekend. My color is Latte and its a soft pebbled leather with suede inserts. It is so light and I love the hidden pockets on each side of the outside of the purse and two large outside pockets on the back as well!



That's so pretty. Looks so comfy to carry!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love that one MB! Love the fringe and the Navy color! Enjoy!


Thanks GF! I love it too!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> View attachment 3443888



Oh, an 'in action' pic!
Looks even better! Love the shoes too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> View attachment 3443888


Looks very nice TMP! Nice accent to your outfit.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> Looks very nice TMP! Nice accent to your outfit.





MaryBel said:


> Oh, an 'in action' pic!
> Looks even better! Love the shoes too!





MaryBel said:


> That's so pretty. Looks so comfy to carry!
> Congrats!





RuedeNesle said:


> I'm doing well and I hope the same for you and your family!  I haven't posted much but I stalked the forum all summer enjoying everyone's beautiful pics!
> 
> Thanks for the inside pics and mod pic!  She looks roomy and looks good on you!


Thanks Ladies! Its a nice change for me! Gotta post some pics of my Claremont Olivia I purchased  early in the Summer! Nice hearing from everyone.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> View attachment 3443886
> View attachment 3443886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside of bag...with some Dooney goodies!


Oooh, nice lining and your accessories are so pretty.   Thanks for the pics, TMP.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I snagged a deal (50% off) on this Coach Mercer satchel in navy.       I like my little red wallet with it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged a deal (50% off) on this Coach Mercer satchel in navy.       I like my little red wallet with it.



Ooooo, very nice MB. Where are you getting the deals?


----------



## duckiesforme

haven't been here for awhile but I wanted to let you all know (you may already know) that you can purchase from the Brahmin outlets now and they will ship. If you are looking for something, they will  email you pictures of what they have. the percentage off is 30% but sometimes if you spend a certain amount they will  give an extra 20% off.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooo, very nice MB. Where are you getting the deals?


I got this one from Bonton when they had the clearance + 25% sale, free shipping, no tax and Mr.Rebates 6%.   Practically free!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> haven't been here for awhile but I wanted to let you all know (you may already know) that you can purchase from the Brahmin outlets now and they will ship. If you are looking for something, they will  email you pictures of what they have. the percentage off is 30% but sometimes if you spend a certain amount they will  give an extra 20% off.


Hey you!   Yep, I knew about the Brahmin outlets shipping but it's nice of you to post for everyone.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged a deal (50% off) on this Coach Mercer satchel in navy.       I like my little red wallet with it.



Very pretty GF! Especially in blue... you know I love blue! Looks really good with the red wallet.
Congrats!

Now, quick, hide the wallet before SIU Moms sees it!


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged a deal (50% off) on this Coach Mercer satchel in navy.       I like my little red wallet with it.


WOW!  This is a stunning combo.  Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Very pretty GF! Especially in blue... you know I love blue! Looks really good with the red wallet.
> Congrats!
> 
> Now, quick, hide the wallet before SIU Moms sees it!


   Oh, she has already seen it!   I've had the wallet for a while now.   Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> WOW!  This is a stunning combo.  Congrats!


Thanks!!


----------



## Trudysmom

I bought this beautiful Louis Vuitton Tivoli pm. It is the size I like to wear,  a medium bag. I will add a mod shot soon. The zipper pull charm  is lovely as well as the pleating. I love the structured shape.  It is wide and has five feet. Great bag. They discontinued it last year I think. I am so happy I found this one.


----------



## momjules

Trudysmom said:


> I bought this beautiful Louis Vuitton Tivoli pm. It is the size I like to wear,  a medium bag. I will add a mod shot soon. The zipper pull charm  is lovely as well as the pleating. I love the structured shape.  It is wide and has five feet. Great bag. They discontinued it last year I think. I am so happy I found this one.



You have a great Lv collection!


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> I bought this beautiful Louis Vuitton Tivoli pm. It is the size I like to wear,  a medium bag. I will add a mod shot soon. The zipper pull charm  is lovely as well as the pleating. I love the structured shape.  It is wide and has five feet. Great bag. They discontinued it last year I think. I am so happy I found this one.



Love it! This is one of my fave styles for LV! Can't wait for a mod shot!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I bought this beautiful Louis Vuitton Tivoli pm. It is the size I like to wear,  a medium bag. I will add a mod shot soon. The zipper pull charm  is lovely as well as the pleating. I love the structured shape.  It is wide and has five feet. Great bag. They discontinued it last year I think. I am so happy I found this one.



Gorgeous,  has been on my wish list forever!  I am sure she looks lovely on you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Trudysmom said:


> I bought this beautiful Louis Vuitton Tivoli pm. It is the size I like to wear,  a medium bag. I will add a mod shot soon. The zipper pull charm  is lovely as well as the pleating. I love the structured shape.  It is wide and has five feet. Great bag. They discontinued it last year I think. I am so happy I found this one.


TM:  enjoy your new treasure.   I love the style of this handbag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I bought this beautiful Louis Vuitton Tivoli pm. It is the size I like to wear,  a medium bag. I will add a mod shot soon. The zipper pull charm  is lovely as well as the pleating. I love the structured shape.  It is wide and has five feet. Great bag. They discontinued it last year I think. I am so happy I found this one.


Another bag I have never seen. Very pretty TM! That LV collection is growing...


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Tivoli pm out to lunch today.


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Tivoli pm out to lunch today.



Looks great!


----------



## Stephg

Black flo with plum Michael Kors wallet. I want fall to come already.... Can you tell?!


----------



## Trudysmom

Stephg said:


> Black flo with plum Michael Kors wallet. I want fall to come already.... Can you tell?!
> 
> View attachment 3460656


Very pretty colors!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Cherry/Cerises Speedy today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I wore a toasted almond croco embossed Brahmin satchel today.  I bought it 4 years ago when I went to the Fairhaven outlet after attending a wedding in Boston, MA.  It's a perfect fall handbag.


----------



## momjules

lavenderjunkie said:


> I wore a toasted almond croco embossed Brahmin satchel today.  I bought it 4 years ago when I went to the Fairhaven outlet after attending a wedding in Boston, MA.  It's a perfect fall handbag.



Oh we would love to see a pic of your brahmin.
The Brahmin tent sale is coming up but I'm too far away.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I wore a toasted almond croco embossed Brahmin satchel today.  I bought it 4 years ago when I went to the Fairhaven outlet after attending a wedding in Boston, MA.  It's a perfect fall handbag.



Nice LJ. Toasted is good all year!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Tivoli to lunch today.


----------



## CatePNW

Hi everyone!  I finally found a great little crossbody that has a strap long enough for me.  I'm 5'11" and most straps are too short, it's a real challenge to find a style I like and functions well and hangs the proper length on me.  

Here's my Rebecca Minkoff Micro Regan Satchel in Butter Rum.  It's a nude peanut peachy tone, a great neutral.  I can't wait to use her!  I got her on Amazon and she was wrapped to the nines, it was so much fun to undo all the wrap!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Tivoli to lunch today.



So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone!  I finally found a great little crossbody that has a strap long enough for me.  I'm 5'11" and most straps are too short, it's a real challenge to find a style I like and functions well and hangs the proper length on me.
> 
> Here's my Rebecca Minkoff Micro Regan Satchel in Butter Rum.  It's a nude peanut peachy tone, a great neutral.  I can't wait to use her!  I got her on Amazon and she was wrapped to the nines, it was so much fun to undo all the wrap!
> 
> View attachment 3468737



Love your RM Cate! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

My smartpost delivery finally made it home and got me my beautiful Brahmin Arden in Silver diamondback print. I love her. The center is a muted silver background.
Sorry for the terrible light. It's so dark outside that nothing helps.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Love your RM Cate! Congrats!



Thanks, MB!  It's been a long time since I got a new bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone!  I finally found a great little crossbody that has a strap long enough for me.  I'm 5'11" and most straps are too short, it's a real challenge to find a style I like and functions well and hangs the proper length on me.
> 
> Here's my Rebecca Minkoff Micro Regan Satchel in Butter Rum.  It's a nude peanut peachy tone, a great neutral.  I can't wait to use her!  I got her on Amazon and she was wrapped to the nines, it was so much fun to undo all the wrap!
> 
> View attachment 3468737


Very pretty.   Enjoy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> My smartpost delivery finally made it home and got me my beautiful Brahmin Arden in Silver diamondback print. I love her. The center is a muted silver background.
> Sorry for the terrible light. It's so dark outside that nothing helps.
> 
> View attachment 3469428


*MB*:  lovely print.  Another winner for your Brahmin collection.


----------



## Kindness3

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Tivoli to lunch today.[emoji813]


Wow love it looks amazing


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Hi everyone!  I finally found a great little crossbody that has a strap long enough for me.  I'm 5'11" and most straps are too short, it's a real challenge to find a style I like and functions well and hangs the proper length on me.
> 
> Here's my Rebecca Minkoff Micro Regan Satchel in Butter Rum.  It's a nude peanut peachy tone, a great neutral.  I can't wait to use her!  I got her on Amazon and she was wrapped to the nines, it was so much fun to undo all the wrap!
> 
> View attachment 3468737


Love it, Cate!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> My smartpost delivery finally made it home and got me my beautiful Brahmin Arden in Silver diamondback print. I love her. The center is a muted silver background.
> Sorry for the terrible light. It's so dark outside that nothing helps.
> 
> View attachment 3469428


Oooh, very pretty MB!   Congrats.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> My smartpost delivery finally made it home and got me my beautiful Brahmin Arden in Silver diamondback print. I love her. The center is a muted silver background.
> Sorry for the terrible light. It's so dark outside that nothing helps.
> 
> View attachment 3469428



OMG GF! It is so pretty and different.
I was trying to buy that bag on the L&T website. It was an absolute steal. The site would not let me put it in my cart. I kept trying and it finally worked. When I checked out, it was coming up a different price. So I finally called CS, waited for 10 minutes and she said she could not honor the sale price because it was after the time period. She then said she would have to run a price check which would take 24-48 hours. Of course the bag sold out after that. So infuriating.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  lovely print.  Another winner for your Brahmin collection.



Thanks GF!
I love it, so unique!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooh, very pretty MB!   Congrats.



Thanks GF!
I'm happy I got her!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG GF! It is so pretty and different.
> I was trying to buy that bag on the L&T website. It was an absolute steal. The site would not let me put it in my cart. I kept trying and it finally worked. When I checked out, it was coming up a different price. So I finally called CS, waited for 10 minutes and she said she could not honor the sale price because it was after the time period. She then said she would have to run a price check which would take 24-48 hours. Of course the bag sold out after that. So infuriating.



Thanks GF!
I've had similar problems with that site before. I've gotten to the point that it wouldn't let me submit the order because I got some weird error, obviously ended up giving up.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I bought an early Christmas present late Tuesday night...a Coach Nomad Hobo in glove tanned leather (burgundy) during the Younkers / Bon Ton Goodwill sale.  The ETA was next Thursday.  It came on Friday!  Crazy fast for free shipping!  Unfortunately it poured buckets and the box was soaked to the point of falling apart when picked up.  And when I pealed open the soggy box, the bag was folded in half and shoved in the box!  Eeeek!  I couldn't bring myself to look at it.  Before I went to bed I had to look because I knew I wouldn't sleep unless I did and everything was fine.  Yippee! Hope Santa does not mind I peeked. I swear I will never mock QVC's ginormous boxes ever again.  

I imagine a guy packed this.  He saw the bag and saw the box and thought, "Yeah, I can make this fit."


----------



## MaryBel

LifeIsDucky said:


> I bought an early Christmas present late Tuesday night...a Coach Nomad Hobo in glove tanned leather (burgundy) during the Younkers / Bon Ton Goodwill sale.  The ETA was next Thursday.  It came on Friday!  Crazy fast for free shipping!  Unfortunately it poured buckets and the box was soaked to the point of falling apart when picked up.  And when I pealed open the soggy box, the bag was folded in half and shoved in the box!  Eeeek!  I couldn't bring myself to look at it.  Before I went to bed I had to look because I knew I wouldn't sleep unless I did and everything was fine.  Yippee! Hope Santa does not mind I peeked. I swear I will never mock QVC's ginormous boxes ever again.
> 
> I imagine a guy packed this.  He saw the bag and saw the box and thought, "Yeah, I can make this fit."



OMG, that's crazy! I hope your Nomad is ok.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My smartpost delivery finally made it home and got me my beautiful Brahmin Arden in Silver diamondback print. I love her. The center is a muted silver background.
> Sorry for the terrible light. It's so dark outside that nothing helps.
> 
> View attachment 3469428


Hey MB! 
She's BEAUTIFUL!!!! 

Congrats!


----------



## aerinha

I went into Marshall's just to look (famous last words right?) and found a high end shoe feeding frenzy. Loubouton's, Stuart Weitzman, YSL, Tod's. Some followed me home.


----------



## momjules

MaryBel said:


> My smartpost delivery finally made it home and got me my beautiful Brahmin Arden in Silver diamondback print. I love her. The center is a muted silver background.
> Sorry for the terrible light. It's so dark outside that nothing helps.
> 
> View attachment 3469428



Brahmin!! Love it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I went into Marshall's just to look (famous last words right?) and found a high end shoe feeding frenzy. Loubouton's, Stuart Weitzman, YSL, Tod's. Some followed me home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469954
> View attachment 3469955


Great finds.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> Congrats!



Hey GF 
Thanks! I love her! Love both the style and the print/leather combo.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> I went into Marshall's just to look (famous last words right?) and found a high end shoe feeding frenzy. Loubouton's, Stuart Weitzman, YSL, Tod's. Some followed me home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469954
> View attachment 3469955


Oh, nice shoes! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Brahmin!! Love it!


Thanks GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> I went into Marshall's just to look (famous last words right?) and found a high end shoe feeding frenzy. Loubouton's, Stuart Weitzman, YSL, Tod's. Some followed me home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469954
> View attachment 3469955


Two great pairs of shoes. Love these!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Two great pairs of shoes. Love these!



Thanks.  I have never seen them have such good shoes before.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MaryBel said:


> OMG, that's crazy! I hope your Nomad is ok.


Yes, the Nomad was dry and no crease.  Only three months until I can admire it more closely.  I have 4 Coach, 1 Fossil, and dozens and dozens of Dooney.  But I could not pass up the glove tanned leather.  It is smooth like Alto but so soft.  Sigh.


----------



## MaryBel

LifeIsDucky said:


> Yes, the Nomad was dry and no crease.  Only three months until I can admire it more closely.  I have 4 Coach, 1 Fossil, and dozens and dozens of Dooney.  But I could not pass up the glove tanned leather.  It is smooth like Alto but so soft.  Sigh.



Good to hear she is ok. 
Oh, 3 months, that's going to be torture, especially with that color, which is very pretty! 
I have 3 Nomads in that leather and want to get the new green one they have. I love it, so bright!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> Yes, the Nomad was dry and no crease.  Only three months until I can admire it more closely.  I have 4 Coach, 1 Fossil, and dozens and dozens of Dooney.  But I could not pass up the glove tanned leather.  It is smooth like Alto but so soft.  Sigh.


Don't wait to check the handbag out completely and examine it to be sure it meets your standards.  I know that may take the excitement of a gift and dim it a little.   But if you wait 3 months and then find a flaw,  it will be too late to return the handbag or exchange it.   If you examine the bag fully now,  you will know you have a perfect treasure waiting for you.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Pochette Metis out to lunch yesterday. This bag is so great, love the lining also.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Pochette Metis out to lunch yesterday. This bag is so great, love the lining also.



So pretty!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> My smartpost delivery finally made it home and got me my beautiful Brahmin Arden in Silver diamondback print. I love her. The center is a muted silver background.
> Sorry for the terrible light. It's so dark outside that nothing helps.
> 
> View attachment 3469428


Love it! I saw it but talked myself out of it.  Glad someone was able to scoop it up.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Pochette Metis out to lunch yesterday. This bag is so great, love the lining also.


Very pretty TM. Nice style on this one.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MaryBel said:


> Good to hear she is ok.
> Oh, 3 months, that's going to be torture, especially with that color, which is very pretty!
> I have 3 Nomads in that leather and want to get the new green one they have. I love it, so bright!


Do you mean the burnished forest?  That IS nice.  What a fun color to mix with navy, black, taupe...


----------



## MiaBorsa

I picked up this MFF "Tyler" Satchel in oxblood from the last online FOS.      It is a great bag.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I picked up this MFF "Tyler" Satchel in oxblood from the last online FOS.      It is a great bag.



Very pretty! Love the color! congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Very pretty! Love the color! congrats!


Thanks MB.   It's one of those "sleeper" bags that doesn't photograph well but it really nice in person.   The leather is smushy and the handles fit nicely on the shoulder, plus it's lightweight.   Luckily I already had that oxblood wallet to go with my oxblood Edie from last year...yay!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks MB.   It's one of those "sleeper" bags that doesn't photograph well but it really nice in person.   The leather is smushy and the handles fit nicely on the shoulder, plus it's lightweight.   Luckily I already had that oxblood wallet to go with my oxblood Edie from last year...yay!



It looks really nice! 
Even though I love structured bags, I have noticed that I carry more the ones that are soft and unstructured. I think that I do that because they are more comfy to carry.
This one looks like a winner. I was considering getting one of the Harley hobos in oxblood,  but I might have to take a look at this one too to see which one I like better.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> I picked up this MFF "Tyler" Satchel in oxblood from the last online FOS.      It is a great bag.


Beautiful handbag and I love the color.   Enjoy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> It looks really nice!
> Even though I love structured bags, I have noticed that I carry more the ones that are soft and unstructured. I think that I do that because they are more comfy to carry.
> This one looks like a winner. I was considering getting one of the Harley hobos in oxblood,  but I might have to take a look at this one too to see which one I like better.


Definitely give them a look; I think they are much nicer in person than they look in photos.   I like the Harley, too, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Beautiful handbag and I love the color.   Enjoy.


Thanks LJ!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, one more arrival today.   This is the Brighton Barbados ziptop hobo in Lipstick red!


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Gucci satchel to lunch today.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, one more arrival today.   This is the Brighton Barbados ziptop hobo in Lipstick red!




Gorgeous! Love those hearts. It's perfect, especially for Valentine's day!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Gucci satchel to lunch today.


What a cutie! Love the red with the fuchsia!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> What a cutie! Love the red with the fuchsia!


Thank you. It is a darling combination with the two colors.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, one more arrival today.   This is the Brighton Barbados ziptop hobo in Lipstick red!



Absolutely gorgeous ! There is no other word for this bag!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I picked up this MFF "Tyler" Satchel in oxblood from the last online FOS.      It is a great bag.



Well now, someone has been very busy. 

Very nice purchases. Love colors of both, really love oxblood. And what is that nice dragonfly charm? Me likey.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Love those hearts. It's perfect, especially for Valentine's day!


Thanks; the Barbados is one of my favorite Brighton styles.   (And the small heart is the Brighton "hangtag.")   You're right, this bag will be perfect for VD!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Absolutely gorgeous ! There is no other word for this bag!


Thanks, MJ!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Well now, someone has been very busy.
> 
> Very nice purchases. Love colors of both, really love oxblood. And what is that nice dragonfly charm? Me likey.


Yep, it's been a busy week.      I also bought a siggy Sierra satchel from the Coach FOS but it's "meh" so back it goes.   I think I'm done for this week.    

Thanks!   (Oh and the charm is a Coach from a couple of years ago.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, one more arrival today.   This is the Brighton Barbados ziptop hobo in Lipstick red!


*Mia:*  I love that handle.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I love that handle.  Enjoy your new treasure.


Thanks again, LJ.


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> I picked up this MFF "Tyler" Satchel in oxblood from the last online FOS.      It is a great bag.


What a beauty!  I've never seen this one, but I'm a huge fan of anything oxblood and this does not disappoint!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> What a beauty!  I've never seen this one, but I'm a huge fan of anything oxblood and this does not disappoint!


Thank you.   It's actually much better looking in person; it doesn't photograph well for some reason.   These are new MFF at the outlet stores.


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> I picked up this MFF "Tyler" Satchel in oxblood from the last online FOS.      It is a great bag.



I was not impressed with this online but it looks gorgeous...are you able to wear the shorter straps on your shoulders? Love that front pocket!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> I was not impressed with this online but it looks gorgeous...are you able to wear the shorter straps on your shoulders? Love that front pocket!


Thanks; I really like this bag.   Yes, the handles go on the shoulder easily and the bag tapers toward the top so it is comfortable against the body without being bulky.   Here's a better pic of the straps...


----------



## MiaBorsa

I ordered the Brighton wallet to go with my Barbados hobo on Wednesday night from Zappos and it got here yesterday.   Overnight shipping for FREE; whodathunkit???     Anyhow, the wallet is adorable, lol.    I don't know why these pics make the color seem pink-ish; it is a true lipstick red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered the Brighton wallet to go with my Barbados hobo on Wednesday night from Zappos and it got here yesterday.   Overnight shipping for FREE; whodathunkit???     Anyhow, the wallet is adorable, lol.    I don't know why these pics make the color seem pink-ish; it is a true lipstick red.




Hey Sarah!

I'm lovin' the bag and the wallet!

And you are killing me with those pics of Tyler!   I "need" her in my life. 

Congrats on your three new beauties!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> I'm lovin' the bag and the wallet!
> 
> And you are killing me with those pics of Tyler!   I "need" her in my life.
> 
> Congrats on your three new beauties!


Hey girl!      Thanks; I'm pretty happy with my new stuff.   You definitely DO need a Tyler; it's a great tote.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  I love your little red croco wallet.  Perfect size and match to your handbag.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered the Brighton wallet to go with my Barbados hobo on Wednesday night from Zappos and it got here yesterday.   Overnight shipping for FREE; whodathunkit???     Anyhow, the wallet is adorable, lol.    I don't know why these pics make the color seem pink-ish; it is a true lipstick red.



The wallet is so cute! Congrats!
Love the fast shipping!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks; I really like this bag.   Yes, the handles go on the shoulder easily and the bag tapers toward the top so it is comfortable against the body without being bulky.   Here's a better pic of the straps...


This doesn't look like it slouches too much...is that true? I actually am really particular when it comes to "slouch". This one seems like it would meet my pickiness


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  I love your little red croco wallet.  Perfect size and match to your handbag.


Thanks LJ.   It is a combo of pebbled and croco.   It's hard to tell, but the tassel on the handbag is also a combination of croco and pebbled.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> The wallet is so cute! Congrats!
> Love the fast shipping!


Thanks MB!   More hearts!!!       (And yeah, Zappos shipping almost makes up for paying full price for stuff.  HAHA)


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> This doesn't look like it slouches too much...is that true? I actually am really particular when it comes to "slouch". This one seems like it would meet my pickiness


Actually, the bag is somewhat of a puddler when not stuffed.   I expect it will get softer with use, too... so it may not be what you want.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took one of my Speedy's to lunch today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I was so disappointed with not finding anything at the Brahmin Tent Sale this time around. Apparently the stars just did not align for me. I was feeling antsy like I needed to get my Brahmin fix so I called around and found these two bags. Hudson Bucket Bag in Cocoa Melbourne and Gemma Satchel in Toasted Almond. I had initially been on the search for a Toasted Almond Bucket Bag but they seem to be very limited as they are discontinued.  I have both of these in other colors and love using the styles so I wanted to expand with more colors before they disappeared. These will do just fine...maybe.


----------



## momjules

No maybe about it! You picked two beauties! I love Brahmin! 
Congrats! Very nice


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I was so disappointed with not finding anything at the Brahmin Tent Sale this time around. Apparently the stars just did not align for me. I was feeling antsy like I needed to get my Brahmin fix so I called around and found these two bags. Hudson Bucket Bag in Cocoa Melbourne and Gemma Satchel in Toasted Almond. I had initially been on the search for a Toasted Almond Bucket Bag but they seem to be very limited as they are discontinued.  I have both of these in other colors and love using the styles so I wanted to expand with more colors before they disappeared. These will do just fine...maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477991



Oh, lovely choices GF! Congrats!
I love them! Funny you mention a bucket bag in toasted almond, I only have one toasted almond Brahmin and it's actually a bucket bag. If I remember correctly, the style name is Loretta. I hope you can find one soon!


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> I was so disappointed with not finding anything at the Brahmin Tent Sale this time around. Apparently the stars just did not align for me. I was feeling antsy like I needed to get my Brahmin fix so I called around and found these two bags. Hudson Bucket Bag in Cocoa Melbourne and Gemma Satchel in Toasted Almond. I had initially been on the search for a Toasted Almond Bucket Bag but they seem to be very limited as they are discontinued.  I have both of these in other colors and love using the styles so I wanted to expand with more colors before they disappeared. These will do just fine...maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477991



YES!  These are stunning YD!  The style of both of these bags are perfection.


----------



## TaterTots

Everyone has some amazing non-dooney bags. I love looking at what other designers catch everyone's eye.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> I was so disappointed with not finding anything at the Brahmin Tent Sale this time around. Apparently the stars just did not align for me. I was feeling antsy like I needed to get my Brahmin fix so I called around and found these two bags. Hudson Bucket Bag in Cocoa Melbourne and Gemma Satchel in Toasted Almond. I had initially been on the search for a Toasted Almond Bucket Bag but they seem to be very limited as they are discontinued.  I have both of these in other colors and love using the styles so I wanted to expand with more colors before they disappeared. These will do just fine...maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477991


Both are winners.   Enjoy wearing them.   Also love your photo.  You could style for a high end fashion magazine.


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> No maybe about it! You picked two beauties! I love Brahmin! Congrats! Very nice





MaryBel said:


> Oh, lovely choices GF! Congrats!
> I love them! Funny you mention a bucket bag in toasted almond, I only have one toasted almond Brahmin and it's actually a bucket bag. If I remember correctly, the style name is Loretta. I hope you can find one soon!





TaterTots said:


> YES!  These are stunning YD!  The style of both of these bags are perfection.





lavenderjunkie said:


> Both are winners.   Enjoy wearing them.   Also love your photo.  You could style for a high end fashion magazine.


 How fun would that be LJ.

Thank you ladies. These bags are very addictive as most of you well know.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Tivoli pm out to lunch today.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Tivoli pm out to lunch today.



The Tivoli design is so classic.  Beautiful bag TM.


----------



## keishapie1973

This was just delivered. MK Quincy in plum....[emoji7]


----------



## TaterTots

keishapie1973 said:


> This was just delivered. MK Quincy in plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3483081



She's gorgeous!  I love Michael Kors.  This Plum color is so yummy!


----------



## keishapie1973

TaterTots said:


> She's gorgeous!  I love Michael Kors.  This Plum color is so yummy!



Thank you....


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> This was just delivered. MK Quincy in plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3483081



oh, pretty! Love the plum! Congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

MaryBel said:


> oh, pretty! Love the plum! Congrats!



Thank you...[emoji1]


----------



## momjules

Wow! Another beautiful bag !!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> This was just delivered. MK Quincy in plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3483081


Love that color.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## keishapie1973

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love that color.   Enjoy your new handbag.



Thanks....


----------



## RuedeNesle

keishapie1973 said:


> This was just delivered. MK Quincy in plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3483081



Mornin' K!

I've never seen Quincy!  She's a plum beauty!
Congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' K!
> 
> I've never seen Quincy!  She's a plum beauty!
> Congrats!



Thanks...,


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> This was just delivered. MK Quincy in plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3483081


Oh wow, that is a beauty! I've not seen that one before. Very pretty color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Sooooooo, the Brahmin bug bit me while I was walking through Macy's. Could not resist this deal. (Vivian Steel Pamilla) Love the blues against an opal ivory background. It is a unique embossing for sure.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Sooooooo, the Brahmin bug bit me while I was walking through Macy's. Could not resist this deal. (Vivian Steel Pamilla) Love the blues against an opal ivory background. It is a unique embossing for sure.
> View attachment 3485475



OMG! GIRL!!! This is delicious!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## TaterTots

Why haven't I ever put any Brahmin in my collection? All I ever do when I see them is DROOL!


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> Why haven't I ever put any Brahmin in my collection? All I ever do when I see them is DROOL!


I know! I was bitten last year by them and from there it has been downhill or uphill since then...depending on how you look at it.  
You must try at least one,  but beware, the temptation grows. Just ask LJ.


----------



## TaterTots

LOL!! That's what I was thinking. Back sometime ago I sold all my Coach and left my collection with Dooney and MK. But the more and more I keep seeing your guys Brahmins the more and more I want to give them a try.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Sooooooo, the Brahmin bug bit me while I was walking through Macy's. Could not resist this deal. (Vivian Steel Pamilla) Love the blues against an opal ivory background. It is a unique embossing for sure.
> View attachment 3485475


Very elegant.  Enjoy your new handbag.   Brahmin makes some beautiful and unique handbags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> Why haven't I ever put any Brahmin in my collection? All I ever do when I see them is DROOL!


*TT:*  look for Brahmin in the better department stores in your area.   As you become more familiar with the brand you will focus in on what you want to own.  I found it to be a learning curve.   It's easy to buy in person,  but if you must buy online or by phone,  it's harder to appreciate a new brand... styles, leathers, sizes, etc.  Brahmin outlets will ship too.
If there are any outlets near you,  then you must go and check them out.

I first went to a Brahmin outlet about 4 years ago when I was in Boston for a wedding.  There was an outlet in Fairhaven, MA,  about an hour away.  I had heard so much about the brand and seen pics online,  that I added a day to my trip to be able to visit the outlet.  I bought 5 handbags that day.   But after that I only bought a few,  when Nordstrom ran a sale.  That seemed to be the only store in my area that carried the brand,  and their selection was very limited.   When the Brahmin outlets started to ship this year,  I went into full gear.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  look for Brahmin in the better department stores in your area.   As you become more familiar with the brand you will focus in on what you want to own.  I found it to be a learning curve.   It's easy to buy in person,  but if you must buy online or by phone,  it's harder to appreciate a new brand... styles, leathers, sizes, etc.  Brahmin outlets will ship too.
> If there are any outlets near you,  then you must go and check them out.
> 
> I first went to a Brahmin outlet about 4 years ago when I was in Boston for a wedding.  There was an outlet in Fairhaven, MA,  about an hour away.  I had heard so much about the brand and seen pics online,  that I added a day to my trip to be able to visit the outlet.  I bought 5 handbags that day.   But after that I only bought a few,  when Nordstrom ran a sale.  That seemed to be the only store in my area that carried the brand,  and their selection was very limited.   When the Brahmin outlets started to ship this year,  I went into full gear.



Thanks LJ!  I need to search and see the closest place that might be around my area so I can see them in person. I sure know by the pics here they seem gorgeous and if a lot of the Dooney Girls like them then that speaks for their quality all in its own. When you're a Dooney lover you get custom to exquisite quality handbags and it's hard to find other brands with that same quality.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Sooooooo, the Brahmin bug bit me while I was walking through Macy's. Could not resist this deal. (Vivian Steel Pamilla) Love the blues against an opal ivory background. It is a unique embossing for sure.
> View attachment 3485475


Nice!   The Vivian is one of my favorite Brahmin silhouettes.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Sooooooo, the Brahmin bug bit me while I was walking through Macy's. Could not resist this deal. (Vivian Steel Pamilla) Love the blues against an opal ivory background. It is a unique embossing for sure.
> View attachment 3485475


OMG, Love it GF! So pretty! Congrats!
Love the satellite charm. I was finally able to see the color IRL and love it! I actually got one bag in satellite last week. I should be getting it today.


----------



## momjules

Oh my goodness! Your brahmin is beautiful. I'll never stop loving them! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Flossy72

TaterTots said:


> Thanks LJ!  I need to search and see the closest place that might be around my area so I can see them in person. I sure know by the pics here they seem gorgeous and if a lot of the Dooney Girls like them then that speaks for their quality all in its own. When you're a Dooney lover you get custom to exquisite quality handbags and it's hard to find other brands with that same quality.



I'm addicted to Brahmin....they have a tent sale every summer and the small outlet store at the headquarters in Mass have great after holiday sales! I had only seen them full retail at Nordstroms, but have started seeing them at Macys now!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

It's been a while since I've posted but here is my latest LV purchase and to my surprise, it's made in France!


----------



## Trudysmom

beyondtheoldme said:


> It's been a while since I've posted but here is my latest LV purchase and to my surprise, it's made in France!


Your new bag is lovely!


----------



## TaterTots

beyondtheoldme said:


> It's been a while since I've posted but here is my latest LV purchase and to my surprise, it's made in France!



It's beautiful Beyond!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Trudysmom said:


> Your new bag is lovely!


Thanks TM!! I've wanted the pochette for a while now so I finally decided to go for it. Thinking about adding a few more SLG's to my collection.


----------



## Trudysmom

beyondtheoldme said:


> Thanks TM!! I've wanted the pochette for a while now so I finally decided to go for it. Thinking about adding a few more SLG's to my collection.


I enjoy my LV  bags and SLG's. I also have the small and large agenda.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> OMG, Love it GF! So pretty! Congrats!
> Love the satellite charm. I was finally able to see the color IRL and love it! I actually got one bag in satellite last week. I should be getting it today.


Thanks GF! I love that satellite color too. I am eyeing one too but they are so few and far between. There are some beauties in that collection. So tough to narrow the field. Can't wait to see what yours. Very exciting!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Flossy72 said:


> I'm addicted to Brahmin....they have a tent sale every summer and the small outlet store at the headquarters in Mass have great after holiday sales! I had only seen them full retail at Nordstroms, but have started seeing them at Macys now!


Easy to understand. They are beautiful and unique. I have been to a few tent sales and the outlet. Nordstrom's, Macy's, and Lord & Taylor carry them but quantities are limited and stores are not conveniently located. Tough to get them on a good sale because they get snapped up quickly. Wish the outlet was closer. They are plentiful at Dillard's however there aren't any in my neck of the woods...so sad.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Easy to understand. They are beautiful and unique. I have been to a few tent sales and the outlet. Nordstrom's, Macy's, and Lord & Taylor carry them but quantities are limited and stores are not conveniently located. Tough to get them on a good sale because they get snapped up quickly. Wish the outlet was closer. They are plentiful at Dillard's however there aren't any in my neck of the woods...so sad.



This is what I've just found out. The closest place for me to see these in person is Macy's and the closest ones are 2 and 2.5 hours away.  So the soonest I will get to go look in person will be when a go Christmas shopping....


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Sooooooo, the Brahmin bug bit me while I was walking through Macy's. Could not resist this deal. (Vivian Steel Pamilla) Love the blues against an opal ivory background. It is a unique embossing for sure.
> View attachment 3485475



Hi YD!

  Vivian is beautiful!  I can see why you couldn't resist!  Congrats!


----------



## ilikesunshine

keishapie1973 said:


> This was just delivered. MK Quincy in plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3483081


LOVE IT!


----------



## ilikesunshine

YankeeDooney said:


> Sooooooo, the Brahmin bug bit me while I was walking through Macy's. Could not resist this deal. (Vivian Steel Pamilla) Love the blues against an opal ivory background. It is a unique embossing for sure.
> View attachment 3485475


GORGEOUS! Wow Wow Wow


----------



## ilikesunshine

YankeeDooney said:


> Sooooooo, the Brahmin bug bit me while I was walking through Macy's. Could not resist this deal. (Vivian Steel Pamilla) Love the blues against an opal ivory background. It is a unique embossing for sure.
> View attachment 3485475


Was it on sale?


----------



## YankeeDooney

ilikesunshine said:


> Was it on sale?



Of course, that's the only way I roll...55% off MSRP.


----------



## ilikesunshine

YankeeDooney said:


> Of course, that's the only way I roll...55% off MSRP.


I figured  but ugh...now i may have to try to find it.


----------



## MaryBel

beyondtheoldme said:


> It's been a while since I've posted but here is my latest LV purchase and to my surprise, it's made in France!


What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Got my Brahmin goodies I got last week while traveling. I had them shipped to me since I didn't want to check out a bag. I hate waiting for luggage.
Here's Ms. Sonny in satellite with matching credit card wallet.  Love the eye!




I also got the Debra small wallet in ink. I got it just because it's blue. I later realized it goes with the Hudson satchel in Regatta Vineyard I had gotten a few days before. That one flew back with me. Sorry the pic is so dark, it's raining (what a shock right?)


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Got my Brahmin goodies I got last week while traveling. I had them shipped to me since I didn't want to check out a bag. I hate waiting for luggage.
> Here's Ms. Sonny in satellite with matching credit card wallet.  Love the eye!
> 
> View attachment 3487164
> 
> 
> I also got the Debra small wallet in ink. I got it just because it's blue. I later realized it goes with the Hudson satchel in Regatta Vineyard I had gotten a few days before. That one flew back with me. Sorry the pic is so dark, it's raining (what a shock right?)
> View attachment 3487165



These are delicious!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> These are delicious!


Thanks GF!
I could not resist the blues!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Speedy's today. We went out to lunch and to a plant nursery/gift shop.


----------



## MaryBel

And then on Wednesday I decided to go to the outlet. I did not have any Dooneys on sight, but I had one Coach on hold, so I had to go and get her. Well, I found more goodies that had to come home with me.
I went to pick up the Saddle bag in mineral





But as I was waiting for them to bring her out from the back, I saw this gorgeous one and grabbed it as fast as I could. It was the only one in this color, and I wanted that bag in that color, so she was not staying behind. They also had it in the camel color. So here she is, Ms Fringe Whiplash Saddle bag in oxblood. Love all the details on it. It's suede lined.
	

		
			
		

		
	





I was about to leave with these 2 pretties when suddenly something caught my attention from the clearance section, they had the Harley hobos in brown siggy with red trim. I had to get out of the check out line and go see them. I loved the bigger one but I already have the same bag just with a different color trim (a dark magenta) but I couldn't put it down. Then I saw the one of the smaller ones, so I thought, get the smaller one since I don't have that size and get the bigger one for my sister. So both came home with me. They were really cheap, 70% off and then because with the other bags I went over $250, I could get 25% extra on these too! So I had to get all of them. Here they are:


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Speedy's today. We went out to lunch and to a plant nursery/gift shop.



Love it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Got my Brahmin goodies I got last week while traveling. I had them shipped to me since I didn't want to check out a bag. I hate waiting for luggage.
> Here's Ms. Sonny in satellite with matching credit card wallet.  Love the eye!
> 
> View attachment 3487164
> 
> 
> I also got the Debra small wallet in ink. I got it just because it's blue. I later realized it goes with the Hudson satchel in Regatta Vineyard I had gotten a few days before. That one flew back with me. Sorry the pic is so dark, it's raining (what a shock right?)
> View attachment 3487165


Enjoy all your new Brahmin treasures.   I love the styles and colors you selected.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  you have been a busy lady.  It's nice that you thought of your sister.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Got my Brahmin goodies I got last week while traveling. I had them shipped to me since I didn't want to check out a bag. I hate waiting for luggage.
> Here's Ms. Sonny in satellite with matching credit card wallet.  Love the eye!
> 
> View attachment 3487164
> 
> 
> I also got the Debra small wallet in ink. I got it just because it's blue. I later realized it goes with the Hudson satchel in Regatta Vineyard I had gotten a few days before. That one flew back with me. Sorry the pic is so dark, it's raining (what a shock right?)
> View attachment 3487165


GF! You done good. Don't you just love that satellite color? It is such a pretty treatment with the gold veining. I wouldn't mind a couple styles in that color. Sonny is a beauty and yes the eye. I can't believe you found the Regatta. I have been looking for that but can't seem to find. I wanted the Hudson bucket in Regatta Vineyard. very pretty collection. Your SLGs are perfect matches too! Great finds!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I could not resist the blues!



No kidding! It's perfection!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> And then on Wednesday I decided to go to the outlet. I did not have any Dooneys on sight, but I had one Coach on hold, so I had to go and get her. Well, I found more goodies that had to come home with me.
> I went to pick up the Saddle bag in mineral
> 
> View attachment 3487178
> View attachment 3487179
> 
> 
> But as I was waiting for them to bring her out from the back, I saw this gorgeous one and grabbed it as fast as I could. It was the only one in this color, and I wanted that bag in that color, so she was not staying behind. They also had it in the camel color. So here she is, Ms Fringe Whiplash Saddle bag in oxblood. Love all the details on it. It's suede lined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487180
> View attachment 3487181
> 
> 
> I was about to leave with these 2 pretties when suddenly something caught my attention from the clearance section, they had the Harley hobos in brown siggy with red trim. I had to get out of the check out line and go see them. I loved the bigger one but I already have the same bag just with a different color trim (a dark magenta) but I couldn't put it down. Then I saw the one of the smaller ones, so I thought, get the smaller one since I don't have that size and get the bigger one for my sister. So both came home with me. They were really cheap, 70% off and then because with the other bags I went over $250, I could get 25% extra on these too! So I had to get all of them. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487182



O!M!G! GIRL!!!! That's some HOT bags!!  You scored big time!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy all your new Brahmin treasures.   I love the styles and colors you selected.



Thanks GF! You know me and blue, can't resist!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  you have been a busy lady.  It's nice that you thought of your sister.


Not so busy, that was just about 1 hr in the outlet...yes, I'm dangerous!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> GF! You done good. Don't you just love that satellite color? It is such a pretty treatment with the gold veining. I wouldn't mind a couple styles in that color. Sonny is a beauty and yes the eye. I can't believe you found the Regatta. I have been looking for that but can't seem to find. I wanted the Hudson bucket in Regatta Vineyard. very pretty collection. Your SLGs are perfect matches too! Great finds!



Thanks GF!
I agree, the satellite color is very pretty with the gold veining! It gives it an extra something! I 'm with you in not minding a few bags in this color. The store I went only had Sonny and the mini Arno, which was too small, but anyway Sonny won my heart since I saw her. I found the Regata in Macy's, so maybe try more Macy's. I'll keep an eye open for the bucket one. If I see it I'll put it on hold if possible and I'll let you know.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> O!M!G! GIRL!!!! That's some HOT bags!!  You scored big time!



I know, got super lucky. 
Now I need to stay away from the outlet for the rest of the month.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I agree, the satellite color is very pretty with the gold veining! It gives it an extra something! I 'm with you in not minding a few bags in this color. The store I went only had Sonny and the mini Arno, which was too small, but anyway Sonny won my heart since I saw her. I found the Regata in Macy's, so maybe try more Macy's. I'll keep an eye open for the bucket one. If I see it I'll put it on hold if possible and I'll let you know.


Thank you, that would be great or if you see another Hudson satchel like yours. No Macy's have them around here. Maybe I should hit the phones in the morning.  BTW, holy cow on the Coach haul. You are on a roll for sure.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got my Brahmin goodies I got last week while traveling. I had them shipped to me since I didn't want to check out a bag. I hate waiting for luggage.
> Here's Ms. Sonny in satellite with matching credit card wallet.  Love the eye!
> 
> View attachment 3487164
> 
> 
> I also got the Debra small wallet in ink. I got it just because it's blue. I later realized it goes with the Hudson satchel in Regatta Vineyard I had gotten a few days before. That one flew back with me. Sorry the pic is so dark, it's raining (what a shock right?)
> View attachment 3487165





MaryBel said:


> And then on Wednesday I decided to go to the outlet. I did not have any Dooneys on sight, but I had one Coach on hold, so I had to go and get her. Well, I found more goodies that had to come home with me.
> I went to pick up the Saddle bag in mineral
> 
> View attachment 3487178
> View attachment 3487179
> 
> 
> But as I was waiting for them to bring her out from the back, I saw this gorgeous one and grabbed it as fast as I could. It was the only one in this color, and I wanted that bag in that color, so she was not staying behind. They also had it in the camel color. So here she is, Ms Fringe Whiplash Saddle bag in oxblood. Love all the details on it. It's suede lined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487180
> View attachment 3487181
> 
> 
> I was about to leave with these 2 pretties when suddenly something caught my attention from the clearance section, they had the Harley hobos in brown siggy with red trim. I had to get out of the check out line and go see them. I loved the bigger one but I already have the same bag just with a different color trim (a dark magenta) but I couldn't put it down. Then I saw the one of the smaller ones, so I thought, get the smaller one since I don't have that size and get the bigger one for my sister. So both came home with me. They were really cheap, 70% off and then because with the other bags I went over $250, I could get 25% extra on these too! So I had to get all of them. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487182


Wow, what a haul of beauties!!       Congrats, MB!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Got my Brahmin goodies I got last week while traveling. I had them shipped to me since I didn't want to check out a bag. I hate waiting for luggage.
> Here's Ms. Sonny in satellite with matching credit card wallet.  Love the eye!
> 
> View attachment 3487164
> 
> 
> I also got the Debra small wallet in ink. I got it just because it's blue. I later realized it goes with the Hudson satchel in Regatta Vineyard I had gotten a few days before. That one flew back with me. Sorry the pic is so dark, it's raining (what a shock right?)
> View attachment 3487165



Hi MB!

Congrats on your new beauties! I had the Debi wallet but it was a little too small for me, so I gifted it to my BFF.  Then I heard about Debra and I got excited because I thought my phone would fit now, but it's still not long enough for my big Samsung.  But I LOVE it so much!


----------



## momjules

Wow all you ladies have awesome buys!!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> I know, got super lucky.
> Now I need to stay away from the outlet for the rest of the month.



I so get what you're saying!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Thank you, that would be great or if you see another Hudson satchel like yours. No Macy's have them around here. Maybe I should hit the phones in the morning.  BTW, holy cow on the Coach haul. You are on a roll for sure.


ok, I'll keep that one in mind too.

Thanks GF!
Yes, Coach is getting more attention lately.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, what a haul of beauties!!       Congrats, MB!!



Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> Congrats on your new beauties! I had the Debi wallet but it was a little too small for me, so I gifted it to my BFF.  Then I heard about Debra and I got excited because I thought my phone would fit now, but it's still not long enough for my big Samsung.  But I LOVE it so much!



Thanks GF!
Sorry to hear Debra did not work for your phone. You made me go and check mine. Close call but my Galaxy S7 fits, a bit tight with the case but it fits. Which Samsung do you have?


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Wow all you ladies have awesome buys!!


Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> I so get what you're saying!


Yep, those are dangerous places


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Sorry to hear Debra did not work for your phone. You made me go and check mine. Close call but my Galaxy S7 fits, a bit tight with the case but it fits. Which Samsung do you have?



I have a Samsung Galaxy Mega 2.  And I think "Mega" refers to it's size.   No one I know has a phone as big as this one. Some are close, but not quite this big.


----------



## MKB0925

MaryBel said:


> And then on Wednesday I decided to go to the outlet. I did not have any Dooneys on sight, but I had one Coach on hold, so I had to go and get her. Well, I found more goodies that had to come home with me.
> I went to pick up the Saddle bag in mineral
> 
> View attachment 3487178
> View attachment 3487179
> 
> 
> But as I was waiting for them to bring her out from the back, I saw this gorgeous one and grabbed it as fast as I could. It was the only one in this color, and I wanted that bag in that color, so she was not staying behind. They also had it in the camel color. So here she is, Ms Fringe Whiplash Saddle bag in oxblood. Love all the details on it. It's suede lined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487180
> View attachment 3487181
> 
> 
> I was about to leave with these 2 pretties when suddenly something caught my attention from the clearance section, they had the Harley hobos in brown siggy with red trim. I had to get out of the check out line and go see them. I loved the bigger one but I already have the same bag just with a different color trim (a dark magenta) but I couldn't put it down. Then I saw the one of the smaller ones, so I thought, get the smaller one since I don't have that size and get the bigger one for my sister. So both came home with me. They were really cheap, 70% off and then because with the other bags I went over $250, I could get 25% extra on these too! So I had to get all of them. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487182



Love everything! Very pretty!


----------



## TaterTots

Wore my MK Small Sutton in Blush today... I think she's a lovely neutral shade [emoji173]️


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> Wore my MK Small Sutton in Blush today... I think she's a lovely neutral shade [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490639


Very elegant handbag.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Mega 2.  And I think "Mega" refers to it's size.   No one I know has a phone as big as this one. Some are close, but not quite this big.


I had to google it. 
Yes, that is a big phone. I've seen some people with that kind of size phones and thought they were big. It never occurred to me that they are a problem to fit in some things.


----------



## MaryBel

MKB0925 said:


> Love everything! Very pretty!


Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Wore my MK Small Sutton in Blush today... I think she's a lovely neutral shade [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490639


She's a cutie, especially in that color! So pretty!


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very elegant handbag.



Thanks LJ! She's the perfect everyday bag.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> She's a cutie, especially in that color! So pretty!



Thanks so much MB...


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> Wore my MK Small Sutton in Blush today... I think she's a lovely neutral shade [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490639


Classic!   I love the blush color.


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Classic!   I love the blush color.



Blush is an amazing color.


----------



## CatePNW

I'm becoming THAT person who wears the same bag for a few weeks or more it seems. I've been in this Rebecca Minkoff Micro Regan since I got it a few weeks ago.  I'm loving small, light bags now, hard to change into something larger and heavy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> I'm becoming THAT person who wears the same bag for a few weeks or more it seems. I've been in this Rebecca Minkoff Micro Regan since I got it a few weeks ago.  I'm loving small, light bags now, hard to change into something larger and heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3491539


Love it, Cate.   I haven't used my RM bags in a while; this makes me think I need to dig 'em out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Two recent Coach acquisitions.       Canyon Quilt Foldover Crossbody bag and the Ace satchel in black.


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> I'm becoming THAT person who wears the same bag for a few weeks or more it seems. I've been in this Rebecca Minkoff Micro Regan since I got it a few weeks ago.  I'm loving small, light bags now, hard to change into something larger and heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3491539



Rebecca Minkoff does a great bag!  This is gorgeous and I love that color.


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Two recent Coach acquisitions.       Canyon Quilt Foldover Crossbody bag and the Ace satchel in black.



These are exquisite!!!  OMG!  Especially that satchel!    Back in the day Coach was my other sickness along with Dooney.... then it switched to Dooney and MK... but DANG some of the Coach bags as of late has me wanting to jump back on the wagon and add some to my collection.  I still kick myself from time to time for selling all my Coach bags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Two recent Coach acquisitions.       Canyon Quilt Foldover Crossbody bag and the Ace satchel in black.


So very nice. Love the detailing on the crossbody. I have admired that Ace Satchel or a long time but just can't pull the trigger. Don't you have another color in that one...or was that MaryBel?


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> These are exquisite!!!  OMG!  Especially that satchel!    Back in the day Coach was my other sickness along with Dooney.... then it switched to Dooney and MK... but DANG some of the Coach bags as of late has me wanting to jump back on the wagon and add some to my collection.  I still kick myself from time to time for selling all my Coach bags.


Thanks!!      I love my Coach bags.   (And all bags.   )


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> So very nice. Love the detailing on the crossbody. I have admired that Ace Satchel or a long time but just can't pull the trigger. Don't you have another color in that one...or was that MaryBel?


I couldn't resist the FOS deal on the black Ace.   It is the third one I have bought but I returned the navy blue and bought the navy Mercer satchel instead.   MaryBel has several.      I have only recently discovered that I like really small crossbody bags since my shoulder problems.   This one has card slots and room enough for my cellphone so I don't even need a wallet with it.


----------



## DBLover318

I am a Dooneynista through and through.  However, I am loving my new Pacman Coach tote and coin purse!


----------



## TaterTots

DBLover318 said:


> I am a Dooneynista through and through.  However, I am loving my new Pacman Coach tote and coin purse!



I love these!!! I was just reading through the MK forum and I seen someone showing theirs and talking about them... SO CUTE!


----------



## MiaBorsa

DBLover318 said:


> I am a Dooneynista through and through.  However, I am loving my new Pacman Coach tote and coin purse!


Cute!   Those sold out so fast on the last FOS sale.


----------



## duckiesforme

Miaborsa,  dillards has the brahmin graicie in red, the color is called chutney.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Two recent Coach acquisitions.       Canyon Quilt Foldover Crossbody bag and the Ace satchel in black.



Both of them are so gorgeous GF! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> So very nice. Love the detailing on the crossbody. I have admired that Ace Satchel or a long time but just can't pull the trigger. Don't you have another color in that one...or was that MaryBel?



I have 4 of them: Navy, Burgundy, Green and Cornflower.


----------



## MaryBel

DBLover318 said:


> I am a Dooneynista through and through.  However, I am loving my new Pacman Coach tote and coin purse!


They are so cute! Congrats!
I wished they make a bag with the same leather as the small accessories. I got the wristlet and the makeup case and love them. The leather is so yummy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> Miaborsa,  dillards has the brahmin graicie in red, the color is called chutney.


OMG, must check it out!!   Thanks!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> Miaborsa,  dillards has the brahmin graicie in red, the color is called chutney.


Thanks again!!   I caved and ordered chutney Gracie and a matching Ady wallet.       I just love that bag.


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks again!!   I caved and ordered chutney Gracie and a matching Ady wallet.       I just love that bag.


you're welcome. I love that bag too. I remembered that you said you wished they would make Gracie in red so I had to let you know.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Two recent Coach acquisitions.       Canyon Quilt Foldover Crossbody bag and the Ace satchel in black.


I love the look of the Ace satchel.  I had the black and returned it.  I was in handbag overload at the time.   Now I wish I had the Ace back.  Enjoy both your beautiful handbags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> you're welcome. I love that bag too. I remembered that you said you wished they would make Gracie in red so I had to let you know.


How sweet of you to remember.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the look of the Ace satchel.  I had the black and returned it.  I was in handbag overload at the time.   Now I wish I had the Ace back.  Enjoy both your beautiful handbags.


Thanks LJ.   Aren't we weird with our handbags??   How many times have I regretted a return... sheesh.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks again!!   I caved and ordered chutney Gracie and a matching Ady wallet.       I just love that





MaryBel said:


> I have 4 of them: Navy, Burgundy, Green and Cornflower.



Pictures, we need pictures. Group shot. I love that Cornflower bag....Actually, you have all the colors I love. Shocking, I know.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks LJ.   Aren't we weird with our handbags??   How many times have I regretted a return... sheesh.


I don't return many handbags, unless there is something wrong with them.     But sometimes,  especially when I have bought a lot in a short time and they all arrive at once,  I get a little stronger and decide I don't need them all.  If the Coach Ace had arrived first or not with a batch of other handbags,  I would have kept it.  And now I wish I had.
But the black leather was very understated,  and the other bags I got that week had more Wow factor.
In reality,  the black Ace was just as nice as the black Alto Sabrina.   As I said,  it's all in the timing.
I know if the Ace had been in another color,  I probably never would have returned it.


----------



## TaterTots

Finally got to take pics of the MK Hayley E/W Tote that came yesterday. I've got to say I love this bag!  The interior feels amazing and this bag will hold everything including the kitchen sink!!  Plus the pouch comes off the leather strap with a button closure. A super nice touch! 

Color : Black/Grey


----------



## TaterTots

Finally arrived! My medium Selma studded Messenger bag in color Brick.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Finally arrived! My medium Selma studded Messenger bag in color Brick.
> View attachment 3495743



How fun!


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> Finally arrived! My medium Selma studded Messenger bag in color Brick.
> View attachment 3495743


Your two new MK's are pretty, TT!!   I especially like the brick color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Pretty bag.   Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## momjules

TaterTots said:


> Finally arrived! My medium Selma studded Messenger bag in color Brick.
> View attachment 3495743



You are getting some great bags! Enjoy them!


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> Finally arrived! My medium Selma studded Messenger bag in color Brick.
> View attachment 3495743



Haley and Selma are very pretty TT. You weren't kidding about the kitchen sink. Now that's a big bag.
I like the studded detailing on the Selma. Congrats on your finds!


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Haley and Selma are very pretty TT. You weren't kidding about the kitchen sink. Now that's a big bag.
> I like the studded detailing on the Selma. Congrats on your finds!



Thanks YD!  Yes! You name it it'll carry it!  I figured with the holidays coming up and wet nasty weather and Christmas shopping the Hayley will come in handy. And the Selma I couldn't pass up I LOVED the color and with her being in sell and me having a coupon for the MK site I got her for $110 ... I mean COME ON!! She was so worth it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> Thanks YD!  Yes! You name it it'll carry it!  I figured with the holidays coming up and wet nasty weather and Christmas shopping the Hayley will come in handy. And the Selma I couldn't pass up I LOVED the color and with her being in sell and me having a coupon for the MK site I got her for $110 ... I mean COME ON!! She was so worth it.


TT:  at that price,  you had to buy that lovely bag.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> TT:  at that price,  you had to buy that lovely bag.



She was an amazing deal that's for sure. And I had been wanting a Studded Messenger for sometime. Plus the color is gorge. I think I done good


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Finally got to take pics of the MK Hayley E/W Tote that came yesterday. I've got to say I love this bag!  The interior feels amazing and this bag will hold everything including the kitchen sink!!  Plus the pouch comes off the leather strap with a button closure. A super nice touch!
> 
> Color : Black/Grey
> 
> View attachment 3493924
> View attachment 3493925





TaterTots said:


> Finally arrived! My medium Selma studded Messenger bag in color Brick.
> View attachment 3495743



Great MK bags! Love them, especially the Selma messenger! So cute and perfect for fall!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Great MK bags! Love them, especially the Selma messenger! So cute and perfect for fall!



Thanks MB!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

duckiesforme said:


> Miaborsa,  dillards has the brahmin graicie in red, the color is called chutney.


Girl!!   Thank you SO MUCH again!   I got Gracie (and Ady) today and OMG...   STUNNING.      The Chutney is gorgeous!!


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl!!   Thank you SO MUCH again!   I got Gracie (and Ady) today and OMG...   STUNNING.      The Chutney is gorgeous!!



OOOMMMGGG!!! This is STUNNING!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> OOOMMMGGG!!! This is STUNNING!!!


Thanks, TT!   I have two other Gracies; I will have to take a "family photo" later.   I just love Brahmin bags and I haven't had a red one in a long time.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl!!   Thank you SO MUCH again!   I got Gracie (and Ady) today and OMG...   STUNNING.      The Chutney is gorgeous!!




Hey Sarah!

  What a beautiful, red set!

(Just got home a few minutes ago! Had a wonderful trip! I'll TTYL!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> What a beautiful, red set!
> 
> (Just got home a few minutes ago! Had a wonderful trip! I'll TTYL!)


Hey chickie!!    Thanks!   Isn't she just beautiful??    I just sent you an email!!   I'm glad you are home safe and I'll be waiting on trip details!


----------



## duckiesforme

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl!!   Thank you SO MUCH again!   I got Gracie (and Ady) today and OMG...   STUNNING.      The Chutney is gorgeous!!


----------



## duckiesforme

you are so welcome. I'm glad you love her she is gorgeous.


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl!!   Thank you SO MUCH again!   I got Gracie (and Ady) today and OMG...   STUNNING.      The Chutney is gorgeous!!



Oh my god!!!! Your Gracie is magnificent!! I want her for Christmas.
I even have a coupon for Brahmin.
Your so lucky and good luck with her!


----------



## TaterTots

momjules said:


> Oh my god!!!! Your Gracie is magnificent!! I want her for Christmas.
> I even have a coupon for Brahmin.
> Your so lucky and good luck with her!



The color is hypnotic!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Oh my god!!!! Your Gracie is magnificent!! I want her for Christmas.
> I even have a coupon for Brahmin.
> Your so lucky and good luck with her!


Thank you!  Isn't she stunning, MJ?!!   Yep, you "need" her!    (I believe she is a Dillard's exclusive so I don't think your coupon will apply.    The Brahmin website doesn't have Gracie in the chutney color.)


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl!!   Thank you SO MUCH again!   I got Gracie (and Ady) today and OMG...   STUNNING.      The Chutney is gorgeous!!



Gorgeous handbag! !!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl!!   Thank you SO MUCH again!   I got Gracie (and Ady) today and OMG...   STUNNING.      The Chutney is gorgeous!!


I love that color.  Enjoy your new handbag and wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> The color is hypnotic!!





MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous handbag! !!





lavenderjunkie said:


> I love that color.  Enjoy your new handbag and wallet.


Thanks, everyone!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Double post.   Dang.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl!!   Thank you SO MUCH again!   I got Gracie (and Ady) today and OMG...   STUNNING.      The Chutney is gorgeous!!



Yeah baby, that is one hot looking bag. And the pattern with the "rose" is in the perfect spot. 
Now there is a successful order!


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Thank you!  Isn't she stunning, MJ?!!   Yep, you "need" her!    (I believe she is a Dillard's exclusive so I don't think your coupon will apply.    The Brahmin website doesn't have Gracie in the chutney color.)



Oh. Now I need a Dillard's!
None in New Jersey!
I just love your bag collection 
How is Gracie? 
Please give a review


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Oh. Now I need a Dillard's!
> None in New Jersey!
> I just love your bag collection
> How is Gracie?
> Please give a review


Thanks, MJ.   Gracie is a great shoulder bag; lightweight and easy to carry.  The silhouette tapers toward the top so no bulky feel when on the shoulder.   The strap drop is generous and a winter coat will be no problem, though the strap is adjustable if you need more space.  I find it's a good fit for me with no adjustment necessary.  Easy in and out with the zipper closure on top.   There is an outside pocket on the back that will hold a cell phone or keys, etc.   Gracie is one of my favorite Brahmin styles and the red (chutney) is my third Gracie.        I also have ink (navy) and cocoa (dark brown).   

You can buy some colors directly from Brahmin boutiques or website, but some colors are exclusive to Dillard's.   Gracie was originally an exclusive Dillard's design but I guess it was popular so Brahmin began selling them, too.   I believe Macy's has an exclusive that is similar to Gracie but I can't think of the name right off hand.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Yeah baby, that is one hot looking bag. And the pattern with the "rose" is in the perfect spot.
> Now there is a successful order!


Thanks YD!   Interesting; I have never heard the medallion called a "rose."   I think it was originally called the "eye".    With each of my Gracies the croc medallion is in a different spot!


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MJ.   Gracie is a great shoulder bag; lightweight and easy to carry.  The silhouette tapers toward the top so no bulky feel when on the shoulder.   The strap drop is generous and a winter coat will be no problem, though the strap is adjustable if you need more space.  I find it's a good fit for me with no adjustment necessary.  Easy in and out with the zipper closure on top.   There is an outside pocket on the back that will hold a cell phone or keys, etc.   Gracie is one of my favorite Brahmin styles and the red (chutney) is my third Gracie.        I also have ink (navy) and cocoa (dark brown).
> 
> You can buy some colors directly from Brahmin boutiques or website, but some colors are exclusive to Dillard's.   Gracie was originally an exclusive Dillard's design but I guess it was popular so Brahmin began selling them, too.   I believe Macy's has an exclusive that is similar to Gracie but I can't think of the name right off hand.[


----------



## momjules

Thank you for that information. I'm thinking of this bag for Christmas. I have a Brahmin coupon    Spend 250.00 and get 50 off. There is another bag that looks similar. Verna maybe? 
My Macy's does not sell these bags in the store.
Even Nordstrom doesn't have them.
I don't understand why this is.
I'm loving this chutney color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Thank you for that information. I'm thinking of this bag for Christmas. I have a Brahmin coupon    Spend 250.00 and get 50 off. There is another bag that looks similar. Verna maybe?
> My Macy's does not sell these bags in the store.
> Even Nordstrom doesn't have them.
> I don't understand why this is.
> I'm loving this chutney color.


Are you specifically wanting the chutney color?   I believe that is exclusive to Dillard's.   There are other colors available from Brahmin boutiques and website.   You won't find Gracie at other department stores as far as I know.

Macy's "Vada" looks similar but I have not seen this bag in person.   http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/brahmin-melbourne-vada-hobo?ID=2568734&CategoryID=26846#fn=sp=1&spc=94&ruleId=78&slotId=29&kws=brahmin

The Macy's Vada is more expensive than Gracie, though.      (And from the measurements provided, a little larger.)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl!!   Thank you SO MUCH again!   I got Gracie (and Ady) today and OMG...   STUNNING.      The Chutney is gorgeous!!



Wow, she is gorgeous! The color is divine and the placement of the eye! Congrats!


----------



## momjules

I did get a Dillard's bag at the jersey outlet but it's closed now.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks YD!   Interesting; I have never heard the medallion called a "rose."   I think it was originally called the "eye".    With each of my Gracies the croc medallion is in a different spot!



They actually refer to it as the "rose" on the Brahmin website. Funny, because I have only seen you gals refer to it by the eye or medallion. Then I came across it on the website and mentioned it to one of the Brahmin SA's when I was trying to describe what I was looking for on a bag. She remarked how some people call it the medallion and quickly noted the medallion is the hanging metal logo. She also mentioned some people call it the eye.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> They actually refer to it as the "rose" on the Brahmin website. Funny, because I have only seen you gals refer to it by the eye or medallion. Then I came across it on the website and mentioned it to one of the Brahmin SA's when I was trying to describe what I was looking for on a bag. She remarked how some people call it the medallion and quickly noted the medallion is the hanging metal logo. She also mentioned some people call it the eye.


Interesting.   Years ago when I first started buying Brahmin, I was told by Brahmin's telephone support that it is called the "croc medallion" and that some people called it the eye.     I used to call their CS and order direct; they would actually go through some bags to find one for me with the medallion placed where I wanted it.   I have never heard of the "rose" and I've been buying Brahmin for years.    I have also never called the hang tag the medallion.   LOL


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Interesting.   Years ago when I first started buying Brahmin, I was told by Brahmin's telephone support that it is called the "croc medallion" and that some people called it the eye.     I used to call their CS and order direct; they would actually go through some bags to find one for me with the medallion placed where I wanted it.   I have never heard of the "rose" and I've been buying Brahmin for years.    I have also never called the hang tag the medallion.   LOL


I have to say I was a bit thrown when I read it after seeing it referred to as something else. I am very new to Brahmin (2015), so who am I to argue. And, I will be darned if I can find the text on the website now. It was a description of the Melbourne Croco talking about the belly, and the horned pattern, and the "rose". It was rather interesting actually. Go figure. If I come across it, I will post for the heck of it.

*Found it!*

https://brahminusa.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/21/related/1
*What is Melbourne?*
Published 10/08/2014 04:14 PM   |    Updated 10/10/2014 07:56 AM
*Melbourne is the name of our crocodile embossed leather. This is a hornback crocodile where the tall spikes of the “spine” are pronounced and contrast the flatter smooth “belly." We refer to the circular section of the spine as the "rose".*


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well that's a new one on me.   And one I won't be using.  "Rose" just sounds dumb.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Well that's a new one on me.   And one I won't be using.  "Rose" just sounds dumb.


I know, right? Especially since they have the bags with the leather roses on them (Louise Rose). It could get confusing. I think "eye" works since nothing else could be mistaken for it. But whatever.! LOL!


----------



## TaterTots

Date night with Hubby and this little number...


----------



## MaryBel

Well, this weekend I finally did it! I decided to treat myself for my b-day and got my first LV. I will be carrying it today for the first time for dinner!
I got the classic speedy 30 in the DE print. I think it's the perfect size! Can't wait to carry it tonight. It's so lightweight too. I was surprised by that. I added my Laduree charm to give her an extra pop of color. 
Thank you Sarah (MiaBorsa) for all info to help me decide what to get and for your advice on what to expect when buying it. Here's a quick pic I took this morning.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Well, this weekend I finally did it! I decided to treat myself for my b-day and got my first LV. I will be carrying it today for the first time for dinner!
> I got the classic speedy 30 in the DE print. I think it's the perfect size! Can't wait to carry it tonight. It's so lightweight too. I was surprised by that. I added my Laduree charm to give her an extra pop of color.
> Thank you Sarah (MiaBorsa) for all info to help me decide what to get and for your advice on what to expect when buying it. Here's a quick pic I took this morning.
> View attachment 3502909



Congrats MB!!!  A little birdie told me you were going!!!  Happy Birthday and congratulations!!  It's gorgeous!  Get ready, this can start an addiction!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Congrats MB!!!  A little birdie told me you were going!!!  Happy Birthday and congratulations!!  It's gorgeous!  Get ready, this can start an addiction!!!!!


Thanks T!
Yes, I knew that! Miss Birdie gave me your message. I totally understand what you mean, I've been browsing their site a lot lately and there are a lot of pretties there!


----------



## Lizzys

MaryBel said:


> Well, this weekend I finally did it! I decided to treat myself for my b-day and got my first LV. I will be carrying it today for the first time for dinner!
> I got the classic speedy 30 in the DE print. I think it's the perfect size! Can't wait to carry it tonight. It's so lightweight too. I was surprised by that. I added my Laduree charm to give her an extra pop of color.
> Thank you Sarah (MiaBorsa) for all info to help me decide what to get and for your advice on what to expect when buying it. Here's a quick pic I took this morning.
> View attachment 3502909


Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your dinner with your new beauty.  Love the charm too.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Well, this weekend I finally did it! I decided to treat myself for my b-day and got my first LV. I will be carrying it today for the first time for dinner!
> I got the classic speedy 30 in the DE print. I think it's the perfect size! Can't wait to carry it tonight. It's so lightweight too. I was surprised by that. I added my Laduree charm to give her an extra pop of color.
> Thank you Sarah (MiaBorsa) for all info to help me decide what to get and for your advice on what to expect when buying it. Here's a quick pic I took this morning.
> View attachment 3502909



Congrats MB!! And Happy Birthday!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Well, this weekend I finally did it! I decided to treat myself for my b-day and got my first LV. I will be carrying it today for the first time for dinner!
> I got the classic speedy 30 in the DE print. I think it's the perfect size! Can't wait to carry it tonight. It's so lightweight too. I was surprised by that. I added my Laduree charm to give her an extra pop of color.
> Thank you Sarah (MiaBorsa) for all info to help me decide what to get and for your advice on what to expect when buying it. Here's a quick pic I took this morning.
> View attachment 3502909


You will love your new Speedy. I have quite a collection of LV bags including four Speedy's now. How pretty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  Happy Birthday.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## momjules

Mb  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## MaryBel

Lizzys said:


> Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your dinner with your new beauty.  Love the charm too.


Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Congrats MB!! And Happy Birthday!! She's gorgeous!


Thank you GF! I'm glad I got her!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> You will love your new Speedy. I have quite a collection of LV bags including four Speedy's now. How pretty!


Thanks GF! I know I will, well, I already do and I suspect I'm going to love her more the more she's with me!
You have a fabulous collection! Love them all, especially the one with the cherries!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  Happy Birthday.   Enjoy your new handbag.


Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Mb  Happy Birthday!!


Thank you GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Well, this weekend I finally did it! I decided to treat myself for my b-day and got my first LV. I will be carrying it today for the first time for dinner!
> I got the classic speedy 30 in the DE print. I think it's the perfect size! Can't wait to carry it tonight. It's so lightweight too. I was surprised by that. I added my Laduree charm to give her an extra pop of color.
> Thank you Sarah (MiaBorsa) for all info to help me decide what to get and for your advice on what to expect when buying it. Here's a quick pic I took this morning.
> View attachment 3502909


... and so, it begins.     

Congrats and happy birthday!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





She's gorgeous and the Laduree is perfect.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> ... and so, it begins.
> 
> Congrats and happy birthday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's gorgeous and the Laduree is perfect.



Yes, there we go again 
Thanks GF! I really like her and I agree, the charm is perfect!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Well, this weekend I finally did it! I decided to treat myself for my b-day and got my first LV. I will be carrying it today for the first time for dinner!
> I got the classic speedy 30 in the DE print. I think it's the perfect size! Can't wait to carry it tonight. It's so lightweight too. I was surprised by that. I added my Laduree charm to give her an extra pop of color.
> Thank you Sarah (MiaBorsa) for all info to help me decide what to get and for your advice on what to expect when buying it. Here's a quick pic I took this morning.
> View attachment 3502909


You finally did it GF!!!!!! Congrats, it is a beauty and Happy Birthday as well. 
I am seeing another wing being added to that house of yours.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> You finally did it GF!!!!!! Congrats, it is a beauty and Happy Birthday as well.
> I am seeing another wing being added to that house of yours.


Thanks GF!
 Another wing! that's a good one!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Well, this weekend I finally did it! I decided to treat myself for my b-day and got my first LV. I will be carrying it today for the first time for dinner!
> I got the classic speedy 30 in the DE print. I think it's the perfect size! Can't wait to carry it tonight. It's so lightweight too. I was surprised by that. I added my Laduree charm to give her an extra pop of color.
> Thank you Sarah (MiaBorsa) for all info to help me decide what to get and for your advice on what to expect when buying it. Here's a quick pic I took this morning.
> View attachment 3502909





MaryBel said:


> Well, this weekend I finally did it! I decided to treat myself for my b-day and got my first LV. I will be carrying it today for the first time for dinner!
> I got the classic speedy 30 in the DE print. I think it's the perfect size! Can't wait to carry it tonight. It's so lightweight too. I was surprised by that. I added my Laduree charm to give her an extra pop of color.
> Thank you Sarah (MiaBorsa) for all info to help me decide what to get and for your advice on what to expect when buying it. Here's a quick pic I took this morning.
> View attachment 3502909


Congratulations MaryBel!!! I am so excited for you!!!!  I hope you love your new Speedy!!!
Joy J.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Well, this weekend I finally did it! I decided to treat myself for my b-day and got my first LV. I will be carrying it today for the first time for dinner!
> I got the classic speedy 30 in the DE print. I think it's the perfect size! Can't wait to carry it tonight. It's so lightweight too. I was surprised by that. I added my Laduree charm to give her an extra pop of color.
> Thank you Sarah (MiaBorsa) for all info to help me decide what to get and for your advice on what to expect when buying it. Here's a quick pic I took this morning.
> View attachment 3502909



Happy Birthday MB!  Hope you love your new Speedy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Well, this weekend I finally did it! I decided to treat myself for my b-day and got my first LV. I will be carrying it today for the first time for dinner!
> I got the classic speedy 30 in the DE print. I think it's the perfect size! Can't wait to carry it tonight. It's so lightweight too. I was surprised by that. I added my Laduree charm to give her an extra pop of color.
> Thank you Sarah (MiaBorsa) for all info to help me decide what to get and for your advice on what to expect when buying it. Here's a quick pic I took this morning.
> View attachment 3502909



HAPPY BIRTHDAY MB!!! 

 What a wonderful birthday treat! After all your hard work you deserve to get exactly what you wanted!  The LV DE Speedy has been my dream bag for a long time, and the 30 is the perfect size for me too.  I hope you had a wonderful birthday night out with your Speedy and family! I love the charm on her!

Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## MKB0925

MaryBel said:


> Well, this weekend I finally did it! I decided to treat myself for my b-day and got my first LV. I will be carrying it today for the first time for dinner!
> I got the classic speedy 30 in the DE print. I think it's the perfect size! Can't wait to carry it tonight. It's so lightweight too. I was surprised by that. I added my Laduree charm to give her an extra pop of color.
> Thank you Sarah (MiaBorsa) for all info to help me decide what to get and for your advice on what to expect when buying it. Here's a quick pic I took this morning.
> View attachment 3502909


Happy Birthday, MB!!  Gorgeous bag....this is my favorite "print" in LV!! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Congratulations MaryBel!!! I am so excited for you!!!!  I hope you love your new Speedy!!!
> Joy J.


Hey Joy!
So glad to 'see' you!

Thanks GF! I do love it! Now the obsessing begins as to which one would be the next one, but that won't be this year, maybe next year.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Happy Birthday MB!  Hope you love your new Speedy!



Thanks Kc! I do love it! I'm very glad I went for it!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MB!!!
> 
> What a wonderful birthday treat! After all your hard work you deserve to get exactly what you wanted!  The LV DE Speedy has been my dream bag for a long time, and the 30 is the perfect size for me too.  I hope you had a wonderful birthday night out with your Speedy and family! I love the charm on her!
> 
> Congrats and Happy Birthday!



Thanks GF 
It was a special birthday so I decided to take the plunge! I figured instead of buying 4 or 5 nice bags, get one really special this time, which also works well in terms of space (1 takes way less space than 5). It's really a nice bag! I can't believe how light weight it is. You should treat yourself and get it too! You definitely deserve it!

We did have a nice night out! The 4 of us (me, DH, DS and speedy)  Good thing tables for 3 are always tables for 4, she definitely needed her own chair.


----------



## MaryBel

MKB0925 said:


> Happy Birthday, MB!!  Gorgeous bag....this is my favorite "print" in LV!! Congrats!


Thanks GF!
I love this print too and it works really well for me with the rainy weather here. That's why I decided to go with this one instead of the regular monogram with the natural trim. The water spots would get me crazy!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Date night with Hubby and this little number...
> View attachment 3500190



So cute TT! I hope you had a nice date night. [emoji4]



MaryBel said:


> Well, this weekend I finally did it! I decided to treat myself for my b-day and got my first LV. I will be carrying it today for the first time for dinner!
> I got the classic speedy 30 in the DE print. I think it's the perfect size! Can't wait to carry it tonight. It's so lightweight too. I was surprised by that. I added my Laduree charm to give her an extra pop of color.
> Thank you Sarah (MiaBorsa) for all info to help me decide what to get and for your advice on what to expect when buying it. Here's a quick pic I took this morning.
> View attachment 3502909



Happy Birthday MaryBel! I would say that is the perfect way to commemorate your special birthday. I love your choice too. My coworker carries hers to work everyday so I get to drool in person.  That bag in the bandolier version is on my wishlist for my first LV. Someday....  Enjoy her!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> So cute TT! I hope you had a nice date night. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday MaryBel! I would say that is the perfect way to commemorate your special birthday. I love your choice too. My coworker carries hers to work everyday so I get to drool in person.  That bag in the bandolier version is on my wishlist for my first LV. Someday....  Enjoy her!



Thanks GF!
I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF
> It was a special birthday so I decided to take the plunge! I figured instead of buying 4 or 5 nice bags, get one really special this time, which also works well in terms of space *(1 takes way less space than 5)*. It's really a nice bag! I can't believe how light weight it is. You should treat yourself and get it too! *You definitely deserve it!*
> 
> We did have a nice night out! The 4 of us (me, DH, DS and speedy)  Good thing tables for 3 are always tables for 4, she definitely needed her own chair.



 And it's not as expensive as breaking through a wall to get more closet space!
Thanks! I would love to own one soon!  
I'm happy the four of you had a nice night out!


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm totally content with my current bag collection so I decided to add some slg's from the Coach Pacman collaboration..... [emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm totally content with my current bag collection so I decided to add some slg's from the Coach Pacman collaboration..... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3504060



Gorgeous! 
Twins on the wristlet!


----------



## RuedeNesle

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm totally content with my current bag collection so I decided to add some slg's from the Coach Pacman collaboration..... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3504060



Hi K!

I love your new SLG's, especially the red zip around wallet! (Not that I'm partial to red or anything like that. )
Congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> Twins on the wristlet!



Thank you...[emoji1]


----------



## keishapie1973

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi K!
> 
> I love your new SLG's, especially the red zip around wallet! (Not that I'm partial to red or anything like that. )
> Congrats!



Thank you!!! I know you love your red. I've been looking for the perfect red bag.....[emoji1]


----------



## RuedeNesle

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you!!! I know you love your red. *I've been looking for the perfect red bag.....*[emoji1]



Good luck! I can't wait to see what you get! At this point, my next (red) bag is going to be a Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel.  I haven't see her IRL, but on Dooney's website she looks like a beautiful red color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm totally content with my current bag collection so I decided to add some slg's from the Coach Pacman collaboration..... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3504060


So cute!!


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> So cute!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

After going to the Coach outlet four times to look at this bag I finally took the plunge. I love it! I love the ease of this bag and how lightweight it is. The chunky gold hardware is so pretty. I love that the MFF bags are starting to have nice details like this how. 

Coach Tyler Tote in Oxblood


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> After going to the Coach outlet four times to look at this bag I finally took the plunge. I love it! I love the ease of this bag and how lightweight it is. The chunky gold hardware is so pretty. I love that the MFF bags are starting to have nice details like this how.
> 
> Coach Tyler Tote in Oxblood
> 
> View attachment 3508258



Mornin' TB!

  I love Tyler!  I was seriously thinking about it this morning! As we get closer to the Dooney TSV debut and Dooney Saturday on QVC, I was thinking about the bags on my short list.  I put the Toscana Domed Satchel first on my list, then I remembered this one.  The more I see it, the more I love it!  She's beautiful in oxblood, but you know I'm craving a true red.   One day I may regret not getting Tyler in another color.

Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Twoboyz said:


> After going to the Coach outlet four times to look at this bag I finally took the plunge. I love it! I love the ease of this bag and how lightweight it is. The chunky gold hardware is so pretty. I love that the MFF bags are starting to have nice details like this how.
> 
> Coach Tyler Tote in Oxblood
> 
> View attachment 3508258


TB:  enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Damier Ebene Speedy to lunch yesterday.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> After going to the Coach outlet four times to look at this bag I finally took the plunge. I love it! I love the ease of this bag and how lightweight it is. The chunky gold hardware is so pretty. I love that the MFF bags are starting to have nice details like this how.
> 
> Coach Tyler Tote in Oxblood
> 
> View attachment 3508258



She's a beauty TB, especially in oxblood! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Ebene Speedy to lunch yesterday.



Gorgeous! Love the charm!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> After going to the Coach outlet four times to look at this bag I finally took the plunge. I love it! I love the ease of this bag and how lightweight it is. The chunky gold hardware is so pretty. I love that the MFF bags are starting to have nice details like this how.
> 
> Coach Tyler Tote in Oxblood
> 
> View attachment 3508258


Heeeeeeeeeeey.   I own that same bag.       Great taste, TB!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> After going to the Coach outlet four times to look at this bag I finally took the plunge. I love it! I love the ease of this bag and how lightweight it is. The chunky gold hardware is so pretty. I love that the MFF bags are starting to have nice details like this how.
> 
> Coach Tyler Tote in Oxblood
> 
> View attachment 3508258



The leather looks scrumptious TB! Love the look! What color is the interior? Just curious if it is a color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Ebene Speedy to lunch yesterday.



Hi TM!

I love the bag and the charm! I hope you had a fun lunch!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Ebene Speedy to lunch yesterday.


It is lovely TM!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> I love Tyler!  I was seriously thinking about it this morning! As we get closer to the Dooney TSV debut and Dooney Saturday on QVC, I was thinking about the bags on my short list.  I put the Toscana Domed Satchel first on my list, then I remembered this one.  The more I see it, the more I love it!  She's beautiful in oxblood, but you know I'm craving a true red.   One day I may regret not getting Tyler in another color.
> 
> Congrats!



Morning RN! Thanks! I know I should be preparing for this weekend and 12 Days too. [emoji51]
I just couldn't help myself. This bag just feels so good on.   The true red is pretty too. Just sayin'. [emoji6] 




lavenderjunkie said:


> TB:  enjoy your new handbag.



Thanks LJ! [emoji4]



MaryBel said:


> She's a beauty TB, especially in oxblood! Congrats!



Thanks MaryBel! Love this color! [emoji4]



MiaBorsa said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeey.   I own that same bag.       Great taste, TB!!!



You're the one who convinced me. [emoji23] Thanks! 



YankeeDooney said:


> The leather looks scrumptious TB! Love the look! What color is the interior? Just curious if it is a color.



Thanks YD! It is really nice and so lightweight. It's refreshing. [emoji4]. The interior is the same color as the exterior. I'm using my bag organizer to keep everything In place.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Ebene Speedy to lunch yesterday.



It's so cute! Love it T!


----------



## immigratty

ok, it's been a while. I've added three new beauties to my collection.

I've gotten TWO python Stirrup Top handles [but only have pics of one, will take pics and post the other soon]






And my first purchase from the Alessandro Michele collection. The beautiful Sylvie. I was NOT completely sold on the Sylvie until I saw her in this color. I was completely HOOKED!


----------



## MKB0925

Twoboyz said:


> After going to the Coach outlet four times to look at this bag I finally took the plunge. I love it! I love the ease of this bag and how lightweight it is. The chunky gold hardware is so pretty. I love that the MFF bags are starting to have nice details like this how.
> 
> Coach Tyler Tote in Oxblood
> 
> View attachment 3508258



Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> ok, it's been a while. I've added three new beauties to my collection.
> 
> I've gotten TWO python Stirrup Top handles [but only have pics of one, will take pics and post the other soon]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first purchase from the Alessandro Michele collection. The beautiful Sylvie. I was NOT completely sold on the Sylvie until I saw her in this color. I was completely HOOKED!



Wow, these are stunning! I can't wait to see the other Python beauty. Enjoy your new additions. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> ok, it's been a while. I've added three new beauties to my collection.
> 
> I've gotten TWO python Stirrup Top handles [but only have pics of one, will take pics and post the other soon]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first purchase from the Alessandro Michele collection. The beautiful Sylvie. I was NOT completely sold on the Sylvie until I saw her in this color. I was completely HOOKED!



Gorgeous handbags!!!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> ok, it's been a while. I've added three new beauties to my collection.
> 
> I've gotten TWO python Stirrup Top handles [but only have pics of one, will take pics and post the other soon]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first purchase from the Alessandro Michele collection. The beautiful Sylvie. I was NOT completely sold on the Sylvie until I saw her in this color. I was completely HOOKED!



As always, gorgeous bags! Congrats GF!


----------



## immigratty

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous handbags!!!





MaryBel said:


> As always, gorgeous bags! Congrats GF!






Twoboyz said:


> Wow, these are stunning! I can't wait to see the other Python beauty. Enjoy your new additions. [emoji4]



Thanx ladies, life has been such a roller coaster over the last few months. BUT God is good [as always] divorce is final, and getting back to "normal" [whatever that is...but I know it includes handbags lol]. I've missed you all, I have loved catching up on all of the beautiful reveals and bags of the day!  and I'm still waiting on Camilia in white. dang it DB, c'mon, you are killin me lol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

immigratty said:


> Thanx ladies, life has been such a roller coaster over the last few months. BUT God is good [as always] divorce is final, and getting back to "normal" [whatever that is...but I know it includes handbags lol]. I've missed you all, I have loved catching up on all of the beautiful reveals and bags of the day!  and I'm still waiting on Camilia in white. dang it DB, c'mon, you are killin me lol.


*IM:*  glad to 'see' you again and that things are getting better.   Your new handbags are beautiful.  You have an amazing collection and I hope you enjoy your new purchases.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  glad to 'see' you again and that things are getting better.   Your new handbags are beautiful.  You have an amazing collection and I hope you enjoy your new purchases.


Thx so much. I really missed TPF, and came back and was ridiculously confused with this new set up. lol. it took me a minute to find the forum


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  I don't like the new set up either.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Thanx ladies, life has been such a roller coaster over the last few months. BUT God is good [as always] divorce is final, and getting back to "normal" [whatever that is...but I know it includes handbags lol]. I've missed you all, I have loved catching up on all of the beautiful reveals and bags of the day!  and I'm still waiting on Camilia in white. dang it DB, c'mon, you are killin me lol.



Welcome back IM. I'm glad things are settling down and your beautiful bags are bringing you happiness. [emoji4]


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Welcome back IM. I'm glad things are settling down and your beautiful bags are bringing you happiness. [emoji4]



Thx so much. bags always bring me joy. and especially sharing in everyone's bag joy with a bunch of beautiful women who all love bags as much as I do 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  I don't like the new set up either.



like seriously...why would they do this?


----------



## YankeeDooney

immigratty said:


> ok, it's been a while. I've added three new beauties to my collection.
> 
> I've gotten TWO python Stirrup Top handles [but only have pics of one, will take pics and post the other soon]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first purchase from the Alessandro Michele collection. The beautiful Sylvie. I was NOT completely sold on the Sylvie until I saw her in this color. I was completely HOOKED!


OMG! Would you look at those stunners. How to pick a fav of those two. So different in design too. Very nice IM! Great choices!


----------



## Trudysmom

We went out to lunch and I took my Cerises Speedy, Pouchette and one of my Agendas.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I took my Cerises Speedy, Pouchette and one of my Agendas.



Just lovely! !


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Just lovely! !


I  meant to edit the spelling of pochette.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I took my Cerises Speedy, Pouchette and one of my Agendas.



Hi TM!
A beautiful combination!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I took my Cerises Speedy, Pouchette and one of my Agendas.



Lovely indeed TM. I like that pouch too! Such a nice set.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I took my Cerises Speedy, Pouchette and one of my Agendas.



Love them. So cute! [emoji4]


----------



## immigratty

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG! Would you look at those stunners. How to pick a fav of those two. So different in design too. Very nice IM! Great choices!


Thx so much YD.  I love Dooney & Gucci soooooooooo much because they have such STUNNERS!!


----------



## Twoboyz

I guess I'm on a Coach kick. I'm finding the new details on some of the outlet bags to be so nice! This is the Coach Pebble Patent MX Ava Chain Tote in black. I love the chains, but I think I'm going to have to take the gold tone metal doodad off because it's way too noisy. The lining is a soft microfiber feeling lining which feels so luxe to me and it gives the bag such a nice feel.  This is my third Coach Tote in a month. [emoji51]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I guess I'm on a Coach kick. I'm finding the new details on some of the outlet bags to be so nice! This is the Coach Pebble Patent MX Ava Chain Tote in black. I love the chains, but I think I'm going to have to take the gold tone metal doodad off because it's way too noisy. The lining is a soft microfiber feeling lining which feels so luxe to me and it gives the bag such a nice feel.  This is my third Coach Tote in a month. [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3520338



Very pretty TB!!


----------



## momjules

Twoboyz said:


> I guess I'm on a Coach kick. I'm finding the new details on some of the outlet bags to be so nice! This is the Coach Pebble Patent MX Ava Chain Tote in black. I love the chains, but I think I'm going to have to take the gold tone metal doodad off because it's way too noisy. The lining is a soft microfiber feeling lining which feels so luxe to me and it gives the bag such a nice feel.  This is my third Coach Tote in a month. [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3520338



Loving all your bags!!


----------



## momjules

Trudysmom said:


> We went out to lunch and I took my Cerises Speedy, Pouchette and one of my Agendas.



Lv is out of my range but your bags are beautiful. You look like you enjoy them very much!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I guess I'm on a Coach kick. I'm finding the new details on some of the outlet bags to be so nice! This is the Coach Pebble Patent MX Ava Chain Tote in black. I love the chains, but I think I'm going to have to take the gold tone metal doodad off because it's way too noisy. The lining is a soft microfiber feeling lining which feels so luxe to me and it gives the bag such a nice feel.  This is my third Coach Tote in a month. [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3520338



Oooo, very nice TB. I like the details and leather combo. You have been doing very well in the Coach store.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Very pretty TB!!



Thank you KC! [emoji4]



momjules said:


> Loving all your bags!!



Thanks Jules! [emoji4] Love yours too. 



YankeeDooney said:


> Oooo, very nice TB. I like the details and leather combo. You have been doing very well in the Coach store.



Maybe a little too well [emoji57] [emoji23] Thanks YD!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin "Trina" drawstring.  Arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with little sister Sadie satchel...



Hi Mia...do you still have your Brahmin Trina?  Do you still carry it? Anything that you like or don't like about it?  I saw one at Nordstrom Rack and it was calling me so I got her knowing I can always return it especially since it was the only one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I guess I'm on a Coach kick. I'm finding the new details on some of the outlet bags to be so nice! This is the Coach Pebble Patent MX Ava Chain Tote in black. I love the chains, but I think I'm going to have to take the gold tone metal doodad off because it's way too noisy. The lining is a soft microfiber feeling lining which feels so luxe to me and it gives the bag such a nice feel.  This is my third Coach Tote in a month. [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3520338


Hi TB! 
You are on a Coach kick! This one is a beauty too! Are you still loving Tyler?  My red Flo just saw your picture and filed a restraining order. I'm not allowed within 100 feet of a Coach outlet store.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ilikesunshine said:


> Hi Mia...do you still have your Brahmin Trina?  Do you still carry it? Anything that you like or don't like about it?  I saw one at Nordstrom Rack and it was calling me so I got her knowing I can always return it especially since it was the only one.


I recently got a Brahmin Trina in pebbled leather.  I'm surprised at how much I like it.  I carry it in my hand and find it very comfortable to carry and use.   The only downside is that the top doesn't stay closed unless you have the bag lifted by
the handles.  When the bag is set down,  the drawstring (which is controlled by the handles) relaxes and the top is open.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MaryBel said:


> Well, this weekend I finally did it! I decided to treat myself for my b-day and got my first LV. I will be carrying it today for the first time for dinner!
> I got the classic speedy 30 in the DE print. I think it's the perfect size! Can't wait to carry it tonight. It's so lightweight too. I was surprised by that. I added my Laduree charm to give her an extra pop of color.
> Thank you Sarah (MiaBorsa) for all info to help me decide what to get and for your advice on what to expect when buying it. Here's a quick pic I took this morning.
> View attachment 3502909


Congrats on your new LV bag!  I have the monogram speedy 30 and I love it.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

DBLover318 said:


> I am a Dooneynista through and through.  However, I am loving my new Pacman Coach tote and coin purse!


I love the coach pac man, snoopy and mickey mouse bags.  They are super fun.


----------



## ilikesunshine

lavenderjunkie said:


> I recently got a Brahmin Trina in pebbled leather.  I'm surprised at how much I like it.  I carry it in my hand and find it very comfortable to carry and use.   The only downside is that the top doesn't stay closed unless you have the bag lifted by
> the handles.  When the bag is set down,  the drawstring (which is controlled by the handles) relaxes and the top is open.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MaryBel

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Congrats on your new LV bag!  I have the monogram speedy 30 and I love it.


Thank you GF! I'm very happy I got it!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> You are on a Coach kick! This one is a beauty too! Are you still loving Tyler?  My red Flo just saw your picture and filed a restraining order. I'm not allowed within 100 feet of a Coach outlet store.



Hi RN! Thank you! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Good thing red Flo did that because you might be in trouble! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## immigratty

As promised [finally] here is the other bag. 

another Python Stirrup


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  lovely.  I think exotic skin handbags are great additions to a collection.


----------



## YankeeDooney

immigratty said:


> As promised [finally] here is the other bag.
> 
> another Python Stirrup


Love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> As promised [finally] here is the other bag.
> 
> another Python Stirrup



Beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## immigratty

YankeeDooney said:


> Love it!


thx YD


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! [emoji4]


Thx so much TB. I missed bags, I missed TPF, and I especially missed you all!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> As promised [finally] here is the other bag.
> 
> another Python Stirrup


WOW, she is stunning! Congrats GF!


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> WOW, she is stunning! Congrats GF!



thanx I love the stirrup so


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  lovely.  I think exotic skin handbags are great additions to a collection.


thx so much LJ. I love them. I really want a croco bag but they are so $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> I guess I'm on a Coach kick. I'm finding the new details on some of the outlet bags to be so nice! This is the Coach Pebble Patent MX Ava Chain Tote in black. I love the chains, but I think I'm going to have to take the gold tone metal doodad off because it's way too noisy. The lining is a soft microfiber feeling lining which feels so luxe to me and it gives the bag such a nice feel.  This is my third Coach Tote in a month. [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3520338



this bag is so nice. I love the color scheme


----------



## lavenderjunkie

immigratty said:


> this bag is so nice. I love the color scheme


Real croco bags are a beautiful luxury.  I was able to get one years and years ago at a warehouse sale.... It wasn't a Dooney or a name brand,  but it's classic.   I always look at the Dooney croco bags,  but they are very pricey,  even on sale, at least for my wallet.   My only advice,  if you do ever get one,  is go for a classic color like brown or black.  You will have it for years and it will always be in style.   If you buy a fashion color,  most people will assume it's a pressed leather,  rather than a real croco.  Of course,  you will know the difference.   Another thing I think about.... black or dark brown bags can be 'tuned' up if they get a scratch.  Other colors are much harder to match.   A permanent black sharpie is a black handbag's best friend.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> Real croco bags are a beautiful luxury.  I was able to get one years and years ago at a warehouse sale.... It wasn't a Dooney or a name brand,  but it's classic.   I always look at the Dooney croco bags,  but they are very pricey,  even on sale, at least for my wallet.   My only advice,  if you do ever get one,  is go for a classic color like brown or black.  You will have it for years and it will always be in style.   If you buy a fashion color,  most people will assume it's a pressed leather,  rather than a real croco.  Of course,  you will know the difference.   Another thing I think about.... black or dark brown bags can be 'tuned' up if they get a scratch.  Other colors are much harder to match.   A permanent black sharpie is a black handbag's best friend.



thx so much for the advice. my dream bag is the Croc Hermes Birkin....however I just haven't been able to find the extra $65,000 laying around I need to drop on it.  Just putting out there all donations are welcome lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

immigratty said:


> thx so much for the advice. my dream bag is the Croc Hermes Birkin....however I just haven't been able to find the extra $65,000 laying around I need to drop on it.  Just putting out there all donations are welcome lol


  You have great taste.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> You have great taste.



Thnx so much. Unfortunately I don't have a bank account to match haha. 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Damier Azur Speedy 25 shopping today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Azur Speedy 25 shopping today.



So cute! [emoji7]


----------



## MKB0925

I have been looking for a neutral/nude bag and found a Coach Juliette in Sand on brand new condition...still smells like leather.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Damier Azur Speedy 25 shopping today.



Gorgeous!
Love the blue Christmas tree! So cute!


----------



## MaryBel

MKB0925 said:


> I have been looking for a neutral/nude bag and found a Coach Juliette in Sand on brand new condition...still smells like leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535078


Nice find! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MKB0925 said:


> I have been looking for a neutral/nude bag and found a Coach Juliette in Sand on brand new condition...still smells like leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535078



Pretty! The leather looks so gorgeous and soft. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Wow, we haven't updated this thread since last year.
I have new Non-Dooney goodies to share. I was traveling last week so I used my time after work to do some shopping  (who wants to be stuck at the hotel right? )
I got a few goodies at Dillards. They had an extra 50% discount on bags that were already discounted 50% or more. Unfortunately, there were no Dooneys, Brahmins, Coach or even MKs, but I found these Patricia Nash pieces that I loved. They were super cheap, since they were already 65% off, so then the extra 50%.
Multi patch saddle bag, $45+tax
Shearling saddle bag, $35 + tax
Athena Frame clutch in Metallic paisley, $30 + tax
Agenda in Metallic paisley, $13+tax
And then at Nordstrom Rack I got these 2:
Rebecca Minkoff saddle bag $40 (80% off)
Coach 1941 Saddle bag $230 ($60% off)
I also got 2 pairs of boots at NR and some shoes at Dillards, plus a Brahmin from Macy's but she's not here yet, they were shipping that one.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Wow, we haven't updated this thread since last year.
> I have new Non-Dooney goodies to share. I was traveling last week so I used my time after work to do some shopping  (who wants to be stuck at the hotel right? )
> I got a few goodies at Dillards. They had an extra 50% discount on bags that were already discounted 50% or more. Unfortunately, there were no Dooneys, Brahmins, Coach or even MKs, but I found these Patricia Nash pieces that I loved. They were super cheap, since they were already 65% off, so then the extra 50%.
> Multi patch saddle bag, $45+tax
> Shearling saddle bag, $35 + tax
> Athena Frame clutch in Metallic paisley, $30 + tax
> Agenda in Metallic paisley, $13+tax
> And then at Nordstrom Rack I got these 2:
> Rebecca Minkoff saddle bag $40 (80% off)
> Coach 1941 Saddle bag $230 ($60% off)
> I also got 2 pairs of boots at NR and some shoes at Dillards, plus a Brahmin from Macy's but she's not here yet, they were shipping that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636555
> View attachment 3636556
> View attachment 3636557
> View attachment 3636558
> View attachment 3636560


Lovely finds GF and great deals. Interesting that you mention Nash. I have been eyeing a strap in the metallic paisley. Actually there are a couple of straps I like. Would be great to swap them out on my medium Flo bags for something a bit different to change the look.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Lovely finds GF and great deals. Interesting that you mention Nash. I have been eyeing a strap in the metallic paisley. Actually there are a couple of straps I like. Would be great to swap them out on my medium Flo bags for something a bit different to change the look.


Thanks GF!
I like the idea of the fancy straps. They will give your bags a new look.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Wow, we haven't updated this thread since last year.
> I have new Non-Dooney goodies to share. I was traveling last week so I used my time after work to do some shopping  (who wants to be stuck at the hotel right? )
> I got a few goodies at Dillards. They had an extra 50% discount on bags that were already discounted 50% or more. Unfortunately, there were no Dooneys, Brahmins, Coach or even MKs, but I found these Patricia Nash pieces that I loved. They were super cheap, since they were already 65% off, so then the extra 50%.
> Multi patch saddle bag, $45+tax
> Shearling saddle bag, $35 + tax
> Athena Frame clutch in Metallic paisley, $30 + tax
> Agenda in Metallic paisley, $13+tax
> And then at Nordstrom Rack I got these 2:
> Rebecca Minkoff saddle bag $40 (80% off)
> Coach 1941 Saddle bag $230 ($60% off)
> I also got 2 pairs of boots at NR and some shoes at Dillards, plus a Brahmin from Macy's but she's not here yet, they were shipping that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636555
> View attachment 3636556
> View attachment 3636557
> View attachment 3636558
> View attachment 3636560



Nice! I agree, shopping is much more fun than sitting in a hotel room. Gorgeous goodies!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Nice! I agree, shopping is much more fun than sitting in a hotel room. Gorgeous goodies!


Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Here's my new beauty. Love Brahmin! I could not resist her blue gorgeousness!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Here's my new beauty. Love Brahmin! I could not resist her blue gorgeousness!
> View attachment 3649249


Hi MB! 
She's in your favorite color!  And she is so beautiful! What any eye catching design in blue!
Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Here's my new beauty. Love Brahmin! I could not resist her blue gorgeousness!
> View attachment 3649249


MB:  enjoy your new Brahmi Duxbury.  I love the style and the color.  Is that the large or the regular size Duxbury?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Here's my new beauty. Love Brahmin! I could not resist her blue gorgeousness!
> View attachment 3649249


GF! I love this one! I have been seeing it at Macy's and drool every time. It is a gorgeous bag. This is the large LJ.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> GF! I love this one! I have been seeing it at Macy's and drool every time. It is a gorgeous bag. This is the large LJ.


Thanks.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> She's in your favorite color!  And she is so beautiful! What any eye catching design in blue!
> Congrats!



Hi GF! 
Thanks! 
Yes, she is! When I saw a pic of it on the web I knew I had to get it and when I saw it IRL, it was a no brainer! I love textured leathers and in blue


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> MB:  enjoy your new Brahmi Duxbury.  I love the style and the color.  Is that the large or the regular size Duxbury?



Thanks GF!
It's the large one.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> GF! I love this one! I have been seeing it at Macy's and drool every time. It is a gorgeous bag. This is the large LJ.


Thanks GF!
You need to get her, you will love her! My nearby Macy's doesn't carry Brahmin so when I saw this one while traveling, I had to get it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Here's my new beauty. Love Brahmin! I could not resist her blue gorgeousness!
> View attachment 3649249


*MB*:  what is the leather texture called?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Here's my new beauty. Love Brahmin! I could not resist her blue gorgeousness!
> View attachment 3649249



Whoa! She's gorgeous! Excellent choice!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here's my new beauty. Love Brahmin! I could not resist her blue gorgeousness!
> View attachment 3649249



Gorgeous! I have a new appreciation for blues since I've been carrying my MK Greenwich Satchel.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  what is the leather texture called?



It's called Denim Del Ray


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Whoa! She's gorgeous! Excellent choice!


Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I have a new appreciation for blues since I've been carrying my MK Greenwich Satchel.


Thank you GF!
Oh, that MK sounds pretty, did you post it here?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> You need to get her, you will love her! My nearby Macy's doesn't carry Brahmin so when I saw this one while traveling, I had to get it.


Perhaps one day. Very beautiful bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This pretty lady is joining me on the morning commute.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This pretty lady is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3650908


Happy Friday-EVE! 
She's a very pretty lady!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-EVE!
> She's a very pretty lady!



Thanks RN! [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> It's called Denim Del Ray


Thanks.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This pretty lady is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3650908


She's so pretty! 
And flowers are so in right now, so perfect!


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This pretty lady is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3650908



Pretty. Flowers are everywhere this spring. I'm loving it. I just purchased my first flowered Dooney that I adore....


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This pretty lady is joining me on the morning commute.
> View attachment 3650908



What a beautiful floral. Gorgeous! [emoji254][emoji255][emoji253]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thank you GF!
> Oh, that MK sounds pretty, did you post it here?



I'm not sure if I posted her here. Here she is. 
Michael Kors Greenwich Satchel in Navy with the light blue interior. This is the outlet version.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not sure if I posted her here. Here she is.
> Michael Kors Greenwich Satchel in Navy with the light blue interior. This is the outlet version.
> View attachment 3653922



Hey TB!
I was wondering if you posted it too! Thanks for the pic! She's beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not sure if I posted her here. Here she is.
> Michael Kors Greenwich Satchel in Navy with the light blue interior. This is the outlet version.
> View attachment 3653922



Beautiful!!! I've always loved the Greenwich bags....


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey TB!
> I was wondering if you posted it too! Thanks for the pic! She's beautiful!



Thanks RN! 



keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!! I've always loved the Greenwich bags....



Thanks K!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Molly  joining me on this stormy morning commute.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Molly  joining me on this stormy morning commute.
> View attachment 3655273



Loving Miss Molly! 
Have a safe commute today!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not sure if I posted her here. Here she is.
> Michael Kors Greenwich Satchel in Navy with the light blue interior. This is the outlet version.
> View attachment 3653922


Oh, she's lovely! And even more in blue!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Molly  joining me on this stormy morning commute.
> View attachment 3655273


Love molly, especially in dark cherry!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Molly  joining me on this stormy morning commute.
> View attachment 3655273



Oh Golly Miss Molly!  So cute! I hope the weather gets better. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Oh, she's lovely! And even more in blue!



Thanks! I'm really loving the blue!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not sure if I posted her here. Here she is.
> Michael Kors Greenwich Satchel in Navy with the light blue interior. This is the outlet version.
> View attachment 3653922



Well this is a nice find TB. Very smart looking bag.
Always love the Navy bags and the peek of the light blue interior is very pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Oh Golly Miss Molly!  So cute! I hope the weather gets better. [emoji4]



LOL!,thanks!  We got lucky and avoided most of the bad weather.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love molly, especially in dark cherry!



Me too, MB!  This is one if my favorites.


----------



## Trudysmom

Trying to add a photo. I haven't been able to lately.
Well, it didn't work.


----------



## Trudysmom

Still cannot add photo.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Well this is a nice find TB. Very smart looking bag.
> Always love the Navy bags and the peek of the light blue interior is very pretty.



Thanks YD!


----------



## amandah313

I bought this for what I think is a steal from TJ Maxx! Fossil Emi Saddle Bag for $38 [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 3667336
> 
> 
> I bought this for what I think is a steal from TJ Maxx! Fossil Emi Saddle Bag for $38 [emoji16]


Wow, what a deal!   Congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

So many gorgeous bags in this thread.   I need to take a week or so and get caught up.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Still cannot add photo.


TM, have you resolved your photo issue?


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> TM, have you resolved your photo issue?


Yes, finally. 

These bags are my newest additions.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, finally.
> 
> These bags are my newest additions.


Oh, how lovely those drawstrings are. They all are. Was that tassel an accessory? Love that too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, finally.
> 
> These bags are my newest additions.



Hi TM!
I'm lovin' your growing LV collection! I see your posts every now and then in the LV forum's "LV/Action" thread. I'm only a stalker in the LV forum since I don't own one. (Yet!) But I love looking at all the beautiful bags and accessories!
Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TM!
> I'm lovin' your growing LV collection! I see your posts every now and then in the LV forum's "LV/Action" thread. I'm only a stalker in the LV forum since I don't own one. (Yet!) But I love looking at all the beautiful bags and accessories!
> Congrats!


Thank you. It is a large collection now, so much fun.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh, how lovely those drawstrings are. They all are. Was that tassel an accessory? Love that too!


I bought the tassels and the handles from an Etsy seller. Mcraftleather.
 The Noe bags come in several sizes. This is the bb. It comes with a cross body strap but I like to use top handles so I changed it. I can use the bandolier strap also. I will post photos of  the other tassels, the way it comes with the long strap and then the Speedy bandolier strap. I love the options!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Pochette Metis to lunch yesterday.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Pochette Metis to lunch yesterday.



Very pretty TM! I love your big collection. [emoji4] The Pochette Metis is on my wish list.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I have strayed 

MK Mercer Duffel in Cement ..





 and the Mercer Tote also in the cement color, I love how this one carries, and the size of her is PERFECT for me






I guess I am on a neutrals kick ..  lastly, this from Lo and Sons, the Pearl cross body in Dark Grey Saffiano 
All of the goodness ( besides the color and the leather) is on the inside of this one, but hard to photograph.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I have strayed
> 
> MK Mercer Duffel in Cement ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Mercer Tote also in the cement color, I love how this one carries, and the size of her is PERFECT for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am on a neutrals kick ..  lastly, this from Lo and Sons, the Pearl cross body in Dark Grey Saffiano
> All of the goodness ( besides the color and the leather) is on the inside of this one, but hard to photograph.



Hi Ihb4!
You strayed in all the right places!  I love your MK & L&S bags! It's okay to be on a neutrals kick. I kind of know how that is, liking a particular color. (More on that when my Non Dooney package arrives! )

Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I have strayed
> 
> MK Mercer Duffel in Cement ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Mercer Tote also in the cement color, I love how this one carries, and the size of her is PERFECT for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am on a neutrals kick ..  lastly, this from Lo and Sons, the Pearl cross body in Dark Grey Saffiano
> All of the goodness ( besides the color and the leather) is on the inside of this one, but hard to photograph.


Love your new handbags.  Enjoy wearing them all.  That satchel is calling my name.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I have strayed
> 
> MK Mercer Duffel in Cement ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Mercer Tote also in the cement color, I love how this one carries, and the size of her is PERFECT for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am on a neutrals kick ..  lastly, this from Lo and Sons, the Pearl cross body in Dark Grey Saffiano
> All of the goodness ( besides the color and the leather) is on the inside of this one, but hard to photograph.


How do you like the duffel? I have been so tempted to grab one in orange or blue.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

YankeeDooney said:


> How do you like the duffel? I have been so tempted to grab one in orange or blue.



I love the duffel! Been wanting a doctors type bag forever and almost bought many Olivias but wanted the rolled handles, this one works for me, so I guess for once my restraint paid off LOL  This was $146 at Dillards last week, I did see the orange and blue at Macys. Right now there are many MK bags deeply discounted at Macys.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Tyler's here!  I didn't need to go back to Oakland yesterday so I was able to wait for her arrival. She's going to be a perfect carry-on bag for me! (But I'm still carrying her today! ) She's practically empty now which leaves a lot of room for my carry on pouches. My wallet and cell phone fit easily in the front outside zipper pocket with room to spare for tissue, hand wipes and gum.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Tyler's here!  I didn't need to go back to Oakland yesterday so I was able to wait for her arrival. She's going to be a perfect carry-on bag for me! (But I'm still carrying her today! ) She's practically empty now which leaves a lot of room for my carry on pouches. My wallet and cell phone fit easily in the front outside zipper pocket with room to spare for tissue, hand wipes and gum.
> View attachment 3695576
> View attachment 3695577
> View attachment 3695578


She's gorgeous!!       Congrats and enjoy your new tote!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous!!       Congrats and enjoy your new tote!


Thanks!
We've had a fun day so far! Lunch at La Taqueria!


----------



## YankeeDooney

I found this lovely creature during a Macy's visit on a tremendous sale. I love the shape and style of this bag. I always wanted one of these satchels...so unique. This is the *Brahmin Arden Satchel Halo Amado*. Such a stunning bag. Luckily I already had the matching tassels in my arsenal of key rings which just give it that little extra something.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> I found this lovely creature during a Macy's visit on a tremendous sale. I love the shape and style of this bag. I always wanted one of these satchels...so unique. This is the *Brahmin Arden Satchel Halo Amado*. Such a stunning bag. Luckily I already had the matching tassels in my arsenal of key rings which just give it that little extra something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


*YD:*  a truly drool worth handbag.  Glad you found such a winner.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!
> We've had a fun day so far! Lunch at La Taqueria!
> View attachment 3695897



Tyler is lovely RN! Such a versatile bag. And what a shock that you purchased the red. [emoji23] it is beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!
> We've had a fun day so far! Lunch at La Taqueria!
> View attachment 3695897


She's gorgeous and lunch looks yummy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I found this lovely creature during a Macy's visit on a tremendous sale. I love the shape and style of this bag. I always wanted one of these satchels...so unique. This is the *Brahmin Arden Satchel Halo Amado*. Such a stunning bag. Luckily I already had the matching tassels in my arsenal of key rings which just give it that little extra something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very nice, YD.   The tassels look like they were made to go there.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice, YD.   The tassels look like they were made to go there.



Thanks MB!


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> I found this lovely creature during a Macy's visit on a tremendous sale. I love the shape and style of this bag. I always wanted one of these satchels...so unique. This is the *Brahmin Arden Satchel Halo Amado*. Such a stunning bag. Luckily I already had the matching tassels in my arsenal of key rings which just give it that little extra something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Another beauty YD! I agree with MB, the tassels look like they were made to go there! Congrats on another great find!



YankeeDooney said:


> Tyler is lovely RN! Such a versatile bag. And what a shock that you purchased the red. [emoji23] it is beautiful.


Thanks YD! 
 Maybe one day I'll surprise everyone with a different color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous and lunch looks yummy!


Thanks!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!
> We've had a fun day so far! Lunch at La Taqueria!
> View attachment 3695897



Beautiful!  I look forward to seeing the many adventures of your new Tyler in the city  ( that i love)  ENJOY her!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

YankeeDooney said:


> I found this lovely creature during a Macy's visit on a tremendous sale. I love the shape and style of this bag. I always wanted one of these satchels...so unique. This is the *Brahmin Arden Satchel Halo Amado*. Such a stunning bag. Luckily I already had the matching tassels in my arsenal of key rings which just give it that little extra something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> I found this lovely creature during a Macy's visit on a tremendous sale. I love the shape and style of this bag. I always wanted one of these satchels...so unique. This is the *Brahmin Arden Satchel Halo Amado*. Such a stunning bag. Luckily I already had the matching tassels in my arsenal of key rings which just give it that little extra something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Beautiful bag! Brahmin quality at its best!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Beautiful!  I look forward to seeing the many adventures of your new Tyler in the city  ( that i love)  ENJOY her!!


Thanks Ihb!
Today's adventure is Chinatown! My sister is going to be at a meeting in that area so I'm going to share her Uber and hang around Chinatown until her meeting is over.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Tyler's here!  I didn't need to go back to Oakland yesterday so I was able to wait for her arrival. She's going to be a perfect carry-on bag for me! (But I'm still carrying her today! ) She's practically empty now which leaves a lot of room for my carry on pouches. My wallet and cell phone fit easily in the front outside zipper pocket with room to spare for tissue, hand wipes and gum.
> View attachment 3695576
> View attachment 3695577
> View attachment 3695578



Hi GF 
Love Tyler in red! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!
> We've had a fun day so far! Lunch at La Taqueria!
> View attachment 3695897



She's having fun already! Nice!
I know that place! We used to go there! Yum!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I found this lovely creature during a Macy's visit on a tremendous sale. I love the shape and style of this bag. I always wanted one of these satchels...so unique. This is the *Brahmin Arden Satchel Halo Amado*. Such a stunning bag. Luckily I already had the matching tassels in my arsenal of key rings which just give it that little extra something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


OMG GF, she is gorgeous! Love it! And on sale even better! Congrats!
I too found a Brahmin on sale (with a last act price) on Macy's on Sunday. Went there to order another Brahmin and after I did I was taking a look at the last act tables and saw some other interesting things but then when I turned to the table behind me I saw her just standing at the top of the pile just looking at me. It was funny because it was like somebody had just put it there so I could see it. It was not all tangled with the other bags, it was just standing there on top of them. I saw it and couldn't believe my eyes. I Haven't had a chance to post pics yet. I'll do that soon.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hi GF
> Love Tyler in red! Congrats!





MaryBel said:


> She's having fun already! Nice!
> I know that place! We used to go there! Yum!


Hi MB! 
Thanks! We are having fun already. I downsized my contents so I could carry bitsy bags, but I'm having fun carrying Tyler because of the outside zipper pocket, and the ease of wearing her on my shoulder, and she's light because I downsized.
I've been wanting to try La Taqueria for a while. I'm glad I finally did!
I hope all is well with you and your family!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> OMG GF, she is gorgeous! Love it! And on sale even better! Congrats!
> I too found a Brahmin on sale (with a last act price) on Macy's on Sunday. Went there to order another Brahmin and after I did I was taking a look at the last act tables and saw some other interesting things but then when I turned to the table behind me I saw her just standing at the top of the pile just looking at me. It was funny because it was like somebody had just put it there so I could see it. It was not all tangled with the other bags, it was just standing there on top of them. I saw it and couldn't believe my eyes. I Haven't had a chance to post pics yet. I'll do that soon.



Thanks MB! I am thrilled to finally have one of these in my collection. I always admired them but never found one for the price I like.

Oooo, very exciting GF! Can't wait to see what you found! I get so giddy when I find unbelievable deals. I just have to pinch myself. 

You know that bag at the top of the pile was a sign. It was meant to live with you![emoji16]


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  a truly drool worthy handbag.  Glad you found such a winner.





MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice, YD.   The tassels look like they were made to go there.





RuedeNesle said:


> Another beauty YD! I agree with MB, the tassels look like they were made to go there! Congrats on another great find!





Ihearthandbags4 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!





momjules said:


> Beautiful bag! Brahmin quality at its best!



Thanks so much ladies! I am just so thrilled that luck was on my side with this one, plus a style that was on my wish list. [emoji173]️[emoji3]


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I too found a Brahmin on sale (with a last act price) on Macy's on Sunday. Went there to order another Brahmin and after I did I was taking a look at the last act tables and saw some other interesting things but then when I turned to the table behind me I saw her just standing at the top of the pile just looking at me. It was funny because it was like somebody had just put it there so I could see it. It was not all tangled with the other bags, it was just standing there on top of them. I saw it and couldn't believe my eyes. I Haven't had a chance to post pics yet. I'll do that soon.



WHERE IS THE LOOT GF?[emoji23]


----------



## YankeeDooney

*Brahmin Tent Sale Time!* I made the trek again to Fairhaven, MA on Friday. As usual, they had some lovely items. A good deal, if you buy three bags, get an additional 10% off, buy six and get an additional 25% off. My mother and I combined our purchase to get the additional 25% off. I found these lovelies: Vivian Satchel Fossil Tri-texture, Duxbury Satchel Blue Copa Cabana, and the Small Lincoln Satchel Toasted Almond. Naturally I am regretting leaving a couple behind. 
The outlets are also having a sale so if you are looking for something, give them a call. 

I will post tent sale pics in the Brahmin thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/any-brahmin-lovers-post-here.740391/page-67


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  so glad you made it to the Tent sale and you and your Mom found treasures.  Love your choices,  I always do.  I know you were looking for the fossil,  happy you found one.  And the toasted almond Lincoln is stunning.  I might have wrestled you for it
if I was there.     Enjoy all your new treasures.  And I'm beginning to appreciate the allure of the prints (the blue Copa is lovely)... I might have to add one to my collection too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Great haul, YD!   I'm glad you and your mom found some treasures at the sale.   Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> *Brahmin Tent Sale Time!* I made the trek again to Fairhaven, MA on Friday. As usual, they had some lovely items. A good deal, if you buy three bags, get an additional 10% off, buy six and get an additional 25% off. My mother and I combined our purchase to get the additional 25% off. I found these lovelies: Vivian Satchel Fossil Tri-texture, Duxbury Satchel Blue Copa Cabana, and the Small Lincoln Satchel Toasted Almond. Naturally I am regretting leaving a couple behind.
> The outlets are also having a sale so if you are looking for something, give them a call.
> 
> I will post tent sale pics in the Brahmin thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/any-brahmin-lovers-post-here.740391/page-67
> View attachment 3705402


Thought I would add my Mom's choices from the tent. She was a bit of a copy cat. She did not like the Blue Copa Cabana when I showed her a picture. Guess what the first bag was that she picked up?  It just goes to show you when you see a bag in person, it can make all the difference. From left to right, Gracie Linen Melbourne, Vivian Surf Satchel, Blue Copa Cabana Duxbury Satchel.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Great haul, YD!   I'm glad you and your mom found some treasures at the sale.   Congrats!


Thanks MB. She found a Gracie bag. I remembered that you had one or more. They really are lovely. The shape is so nice and easy to carry. I am a satchel person but need the shoulder strap, however, I think I may need to find one of these in another color.


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> *Brahmin Tent Sale Time!* I made the trek again to Fairhaven, MA on Friday. As usual, they had some lovely items. A good deal, if you buy three bags, get an additional 10% off, buy six and get an additional 25% off. My mother and I combined our purchase to get the additional 25% off. I found these lovelies: Vivian Satchel Fossil Tri-texture, Duxbury Satchel Blue Copa Cabana, and the Small Lincoln Satchel Toasted Almond. Naturally I am regretting leaving a couple behind.
> The outlets are also having a sale so if you are looking for something, give them a call.
> 
> I will post tent sale pics in the Brahmin thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/any-brahmin-lovers-post-here.740391/page-67
> View attachment 3705402



Hi!  What a great time you must have had with your mom! Enjoy your beautiful bags!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> *Brahmin Tent Sale Time!* I made the trek again to Fairhaven, MA on Friday. As usual, they had some lovely items. A good deal, if you buy three bags, get an additional 10% off, buy six and get an additional 25% off. My mother and I combined our purchase to get the additional 25% off. I found these lovelies: Vivian Satchel Fossil Tri-texture, Duxbury Satchel Blue Copa Cabana, and the Small Lincoln Satchel Toasted Almond. Naturally I am regretting leaving a couple behind.
> The outlets are also having a sale so if you are looking for something, give them a call.
> 
> I will post tent sale pics in the Brahmin thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/any-brahmin-lovers-post-here.740391/page-67
> View attachment 3705402





YankeeDooney said:


> Thought I would add my Mom's choices from the tent. She was a bit of a copy cat. She did not like the Blue Copa Cabana when I showed her a picture. Guess what the first bag was that she picked up?  It just goes to show you when you see a bag in person, it can make all the difference. From left to right, Gracie Linen Melbourne, Vivian Surf Satchel, Blue Copa Cabana Duxbury Satchel.
> View attachment 3706746



WOW GF, both you and your mom found some gorgeous bags! I think they make the drive worthwhile!
I'm totally loving that blue copa! 
Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LD:  your Mom made some lovely choices also.  I have the Surf Blue Vivian satchel.  It's a great color.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> WHERE IS THE LOOT GF?[emoji23]



Here it is GF!
Sorry for the delay. This last week was crazier than ever!

First this is the bag I found at Macy's, the one that was waiting for me


I also found this MK and was super cheap and loved the strap so I had to get it


And the whole reason why I went to Macy's, to get this beauty, Brahmin moonstone


----------



## Pmrbfay

My pre-loved Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Here it is GF!
> Sorry for the delay. This last week was crazier than ever!
> 
> First this is the bag I found at Macy's, the one that was waiting for me
> View attachment 3707123
> 
> I also found this MK and was super cheap and loved the strap so I had to get it
> View attachment 3707125
> 
> And the whole reason why I went to Macy's, to get this beauty, Brahmin moonstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707126



Oh GF, they are all gorgeous bags! That moonstone is to die for. I would love to know your thoughts on how that bag carries. I just love the look of that silhouette. Great finds!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Here it is GF!
> Sorry for the delay. This last week was crazier than ever!
> 
> First this is the bag I found at Macy's, the one that was waiting for me
> View attachment 3707123
> 
> I also found this MK and was super cheap and loved the strap so I had to get it
> View attachment 3707125
> 
> And the whole reason why I went to Macy's, to get this beauty, Brahmin moonstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707126


*MB:*  beautiful handbags and great photos.  I love the moonstone too.   May have to keep my eyes open for one of those.  Enjoy all your new handbags.  Looks like you were in the right place at the right time.


----------



## GateauDePain

My go to work tote that I get endless compliments on is actually a McKlein bag.

It has held up fabulously for two years now, and I constantly stuff it to the point my shoulder aches. I think a green one is in order next.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

GateauDePain said:


> My go to work tote that I get endless compliments on is actually a McKlein bag.
> 
> It has held up fabulously for two years now, and I constantly stuff it to the point my shoulder aches. I think a green one is in order next.


Love the color.... brightens up a work day nicely..   Glad it works so well for you


----------



## YankeeDooney

GateauDePain said:


> My go to work tote that I get endless compliments on is actually a McKlein bag.
> 
> It has held up fabulously for two years now, and I constantly stuff it to the point my shoulder aches. I think a green one is in order next.



I love the color too! Very nice style!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's been crazy in my world again lately and I haven't posted much, but I had to share this deal I got yesterday. 

This beauty was at Dillards for 65/30 discount. I got a $450 bag for $110!  Yes please!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been crazy in my world again lately and I haven't posted much, but I had to share this deal I got yesterday.
> 
> This beauty was at Dillards for 65/30 discount. I got a $450 bag for $110!  Yes please!
> View attachment 3711784
> 
> View attachment 3711785


*RN:*  you had to buy that bag.  What  a great deal for a stunning handbag.  Enjoy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been crazy in my world again lately and I haven't posted much, but I had to share this deal I got yesterday.
> 
> This beauty was at Dillards for 65/30 discount. I got a $450 bag for $110!  Yes please!
> View attachment 3711784
> 
> View attachment 3711785



Score!!!!!!!! Nice one NAC! Right place at the right time, again.[emoji23]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YD;  have any of your new Brahmin handbags been the  'bag of the day' yet?


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> YD;  have any of your new Brahmin handbags been the  'bag of the day' yet?



Not yet LJ. I'm thinking I will try the Blue Copa Duxbury because I am very curious about the size. Will let you know how it goes. Have my favorite bags been out to play yet? [emoji7] I can't resist to sneak it in when the door is open. [emoji16]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  your blue Copa Duxbury looks like the medium size.  And I right?  I have both the medium and the large Duxbury (in different colors,  of course  ) and I've found I prefer the medium.  That surprised me.  But the medium Duxbury is about the size of the Dooney zip zip,  it's light weight, and it's easy to access what's inside.  The large Duxbury is taller,  so I have to do more fishing to find my things.   Of course,  if you carry more,  than the large Duxbury has more flexibility.  I'll be interested to see if the medium Duxbury works well for you.


----------



## immigratty

Just as I overhauled my Dooney collection, I overhauled my Gucci collection as well. I got rid of quite of few bags, but I've purchased quite a few as well. for the first time in the history of every I have more of another brand than Dooney [they need to come on with these Altos] but mostly because there were a few Gucci bags that I absolutely HAD to have in multiple colors. so here is roughly 1/3 of my Gucci collections. some bags show up on more than one pic. I just have not had the energy to do a full on family pic, but here r some of my faves, Stirrup, Lady Stirrup, Python, Duilio, and Bamboo Top Handle bags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

immigratty said:


> Just as I overhauled my Dooney collection, I overhauled my Gucci collection as well. I got rid of quite of few bags, but I've purchased quite a few as well. for the first time in the history of every I have more of another brand than Dooney [they need to come on with these Altos] but mostly because there were a few Gucci bags that I absolutely HAD to have in multiple colors. so here is roughly 1/3 of my Gucci collections. some bags show up on more than one pic. I just have not had the energy to do a full on family pic, but here r some of my faves, Stirrup, Lady Stirrup, Python, Duilio, and Bamboo Top Handle bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919067
> View attachment 3919068
> View attachment 3919069
> View attachment 3919070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE*]
> IM:*  you have a beautiful collection.   Love your style choices.  Excellent.


----------



## Nebo

immigratty said:


> Just as I overhauled my Dooney collection, I overhauled my Gucci collection as well. I got rid of quite of few bags, but I've purchased quite a few as well. for the first time in the history of every I have more of another brand than Dooney [they need to come on with these Altos] but mostly because there were a few Gucci bags that I absolutely HAD to have in multiple colors. so here is roughly 1/3 of my Gucci collections. some bags show up on more than one pic. I just have not had the energy to do a full on family pic, but here r some of my faves, Stirrup, Lady Stirrup, Python, Duilio, and Bamboo Top Handle bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919067
> View attachment 3919068
> View attachment 3919069
> View attachment 3919070


Be still my heart!! All of these gorgeous structured bags.. I can tell the leather is so yummy! Beautiful collection. Now I see why you like Alto's.


----------



## immigratty

Nebo said:


> Be still my heart!! All of these gorgeous structured bags.. I can tell the leather is so yummy! Beautiful collection. Now I see why you like Alto's.



Thank you so much. Altos actually remind me a lot of The types of Gucci bags I like...wait...reverse that... I should say Gucci reminds me A LOT of Altos...as Dooney is my first love. I moved to Gucci mostly because 1. Gucci has more styles and 2. More Fabric Options than Dooney. But that does not reduce the amount of love I have for Dooney, and especially Altos.  Dooney will ALWAYS be my first love!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Just a fun post...I have a few G.I.L.I. Roma bags, (QVC brand) and I just ordered my first Kate Spade guitar strap which is essentially just a long beautiful leather strap.  I ordered one in a floral pattern and I put it on my GILI black Roma tote....love it!!  I think I'm now going to start buying guitar straps and having fun with all my bags!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesdaughter said:


> Just a fun post...I have a few G.I.L.I. Roma bags, (QVC brand) and I just ordered my first Kate Spade guitar strap which is essentially just a long beautiful leather strap.  I ordered one in a floral pattern and I put it on my GILI black Roma tote....love it!!  I think I'm now going to start buying guitar straps and having fun with all my bags!!


Love the pattern on your new strap.   Really changes the look of the black handbag.  Enjoy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

debbiesdaughter said:


> Just a fun post...I have a few G.I.L.I. Roma bags, (QVC brand) and I just ordered my first Kate Spade guitar strap which is essentially just a long beautiful leather strap.  I ordered one in a floral pattern and I put it on my GILI black Roma tote....love it!!  I think I'm now going to start buying guitar straps and having fun with all my bags!!


Hi DD!
I love the floral strap on your Roma tote! I "almost" ordered a Roma bag I don't know how many times, starting with the oringinal Roma. I like your idea of buying guitar straps and having fun with all your bags!


----------



## Lilybarb

My Lands End leather bag. I was heartbroken when they stopped selling leather handbags.


----------



## momjules

Lilybarb said:


> My Lands End leather bag. I was heartbroken when they stopped selling leather handbags.



Very nice!!
Looks comfy 
Great color!


----------



## Lilybarb

momjules said:


> Very nice!!
> Looks comfy
> Great color!


Yes it’s comfy and has stood up really well with the abuse it takes, about 5 yrs old.


----------



## Katiesmama

The guitar strap is gorgeous! I bought one recently from Spartina but returned it. On the website it looked to be stark white with red floral embroidery. When I got it though, the white was actually a putty color. Not nearly as pretty as pictured. Plus didn’t work with the white bag at all. My non Dooney love is Brahmin.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Katiesmama said:


> The guitar strap is gorgeous! I bought one recently from Spartina but returned it. On the website it looked to be stark white with red floral embroidery. When I got it though, the white was actually a putty color. Not nearly as pretty as pictured. Plus didn’t work with the white bag at all. My non Dooney love is Brahmin.


My non Dooney love is Brhamin too.  it seems a lot of Dooney collectors appreciate the styles, quality, leather treatments of Brahmin too.   Enjoy all your handbags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hi everyone!  I’ve been away from the forums for quite awhile and found that I missed seeing all the beautiful bags. So I’m going to try to start posting more often.  I hope everyone is doing well! 

I’ve done a lot of downsizing and re-homing of my huge bag collection and now have it all in one closet. I haven’t purchased any bags in a long time, so that means I will be shopping my closet. I still like to change my bag just about every day, so there will be lots of pics lol. 

Anyway. Yesterday and today have been Coach bags.  Olive Carlyle and Ocelet Kimberley. Both make me happy when I carry them.


----------



## MrsKC

Not a great picture, it’s so overcast—but this is a Vince Camutto. It is very very soft and a good size for a crossbody. I loved this color and Dooney didn’t have anything similar. She’s a keeper:


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Not a great picture, it’s so overcast—but this is a Vince Camutto. It is very very soft and a good size for a crossbody. I loved this color and Dooney didn’t have anything similar. She’s a keeper:


Hi KC!
Nice bag! Thanks for the review on VC. I've been eyeing the VC circle CBB Bray. It's getting good reviews. But you know me, I'm trying to decide if Fruit Punch is close enough to red to make me happy. 

Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> Nice bag! Thanks for the review on VC. I've been eyeing the VC circle CBB Bray. It's getting good reviews. But you know me, I'm trying to decide if Fruit Punch is close enough to red to make me happy.
> 
> Enjoy your new bag!


Well.....IDK if fruit punch is close enough  but you can always send it back!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone!  I’ve been away from the forums for quite awhile and found that I missed seeing all the beautiful bags. So I’m going to try to start posting more often.  I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I’ve done a lot of downsizing and re-homing of my huge bag collection and now have it all in one closet. I haven’t purchased any bags in a long time, so that means I will be shopping my closet. I still like to change my bag just about every day, so there will be lots of pics lol.
> 
> Anyway. Yesterday and today have been Coach bags.  Olive Carlyle and Ocelet Kimberley. Both make me happy when I carry them.
> 
> View attachment 4056102
> View attachment 4056103


NAC:  welcome back.  I miss seeing you handbag pics.  Your last sentence said it all:  "Both make me happy when I carry them."
That is why we buy all those handbags and carry them.  Glad you are enjoying your collection.


----------



## MrsKC

First outing for this cutie! Finally, great weather!!


----------



## MKB0925

MrsKC said:


> First outing for this cutie! Finally, great weather!!


Very pretty...love those colors!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> NAC:  welcome back.  I miss seeing you handbag pics.  Your last sentence said it all:  "Both make me happy when I carry them."
> That is why we buy all those handbags and carry them.  Glad you are enjoying your collection.



Thanks LJ, for the kind words and welcome. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> First outing for this cutie! Finally, great weather!!



What a fun bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK Luggage Selma on the morning commute. One of my favorite bags. I love the color.


----------



## MrsKC

Have been enjoying this one quite a bit. It is so soft and looks good with many of my work clothes. It is small, but the only downsizing I did was with my cosmetics accessory... now it is fine .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ebay find. Received yesterday. Free expedited shipping. NWT, $53.91. Aimee Kestenberg Soft Blue Cobra CBB. I was looking on QVC the other day when they were offering free shipping. Saw this bag, but not in the color I wanted. Searched ebay and found this one! I love my Dooney Ambler, but I feel better carrying a bag with an outside zipper pocket to secure my phone and card holder with my Muni card when I'm hopping buses in SF.  It looks stuffed because it is.  But I can access the things I need often easily.


----------



## DBLover318

Love this pattern of Aimee's! I have this pattern in a shoulder bag as well as a satchel. 
My Dooneys are of course my favorites and number 1, but Aimee Kestenberg is in battle with Coach as my number 2 favorite handbag designer.
Enjoy carrying her!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Ebay find. Received yesterday. Free expedited shipping. NWT, $53.91. Aimee Kestenberg Soft Blue Cobra CBB. I was looking on QVC the other day when they were offering free shipping. Saw this bag, but not in the color I wanted. Searched ebay and found this one! I love my Dooney Ambler, but I feel better carrying a bag with an outside zipper pocket to secure my phone and card holder with my Muni card when I'm hopping buses in SF.  It looks stuffed because it is.  But I can access the things I need often easily.
> View attachment 4129600
> View attachment 4129601
> View attachment 4129602



I love the pattern and color of your new Aimee K handbag.   Cobra prints are among my favorite handbag textures.  I'm glad the bag is working for you and you got an amazing value.

Let us know how the leather holds up over time.   A cross body handbag tends to rub against the body and snake prints sometimes end up looking worn or shabby.   It depends upon how they are manufactured.   Dooney snake prints seem fragile.   Brahmin snake prints are made differently and seem to stay smooth and fresh looking.

Real snake exotic leather handbags tend to get shabby quickly.  The scales lift when the bags rub against the body.  So if it's a vulnerability of a Dooney snake print,  then it's because it's more authentic in it's simulation of the real thing.   It's a trade off.   Personally,  if the snake print looks good,  I'd opt for one that's more durable,  even if it's not as 'authentic' looking.  Shabby chic isn't my thing.  

Hope your Aimee K looks great for a long time.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DBLover318 said:


> Love this pattern of Aimee's! I have this pattern in a shoulder bag as well as a satchel.
> My Dooneys are of course my favorites and number 1, but Aimee Kestenberg is in battle with Coach as my number 2 favorite handbag designer.
> Enjoy carrying her!!


Thanks DBL! 
My Dooneys are my favorites too, and I always feel like I'm cheating on them when I carry another brand.  Now that I'm embracing smaller bags I'm looking outside Dooney to find other cute, functional CBB brands. This is only my second Aimee bag. I bought my first one about 4 years ago, a red shopper with a silver studded star on the front.
Thanks! I carried her last night for a short walk and I'm enjoying carrying her so far!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the pattern and color of your new Aimee K handbag.   Cobra prints are among my favorite handbag textures.  I'm glad the bag is working for you and you got an amazing value.
> 
> Let us know how the leather holds up over time.   A cross body handbag tends to rub against the body and snake prints sometimes end up looking worn or shabby.   It depends upon how they are manufactured.   Dooney snake prints seem fragile.   Brahmin snake prints are made differently and seem to stay smooth and fresh looking.
> 
> Real snake exotic leather handbags tend to get shabby quickly.  The scales lift when the bags rub against the body.  So if it's a vulnerability of a Dooney snake print,  then it's because it's more authentic in it's simulation of the real thing.   It's a trade off.   Personally,  if the snake print looks good,  I'd opt for one that's more durable,  even if it's not as 'authentic' looking.  Shabby chic isn't my thing.
> 
> Hope your Aimee K looks great for a long time.


Hi LJ!
Thanks! I'll let you know how the leather holds up. I see what you mean about the texture rubbing against the body. I have a MK reversible snake bag and it feels different from this bag. But now that I think about it, I had a MK Jet Set tote in purple snake that felt like this Aimee bag. (I gifted it to my BFF when I moved 4 years ago. I should ask her if she still carries it and how it's holding up.) I'm going to be spending a lot of time in SF this month so I'll be using this bag a lot. I''l let you know how she's holding up.


----------



## Lilybarb

A bag from Lands End when they offered leather bags. Their leather purses were quite well made for a store that offered mostly traditional casual clothes. I have loved carrying this red girl over the years!


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> A bag from Lands End when they offered leather bags. Their leather purses were quite well made for a store that offered mostly traditional casual clothes. I have loved carrying this red girl over the years!


Uh-oh the pic didn’t come thru. Lets try again...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Uh-oh the pic didn’t come thru. Lets try again...
> View attachment 4222406


There it is!  She is a red beauty!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> There it is!  She is a red beauty!


@RuedeNesle - yes duh me! That bag has been around a long time (not unlike me ) has held up surprisingly well. Luv that red!


----------



## MrsKC

A favorite VC, I love this taupey color. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Lilybarb

MrsKC -  you’re rockin’ the fall/winter looks - So pretty! 
Question - how tall are you? The reason I ask is because you wear tunics, where at my age, I would like them to fall. I have a problem finding tunics that long at 5’7” - plus stores like to label long shirts as tunics, which they’re not.


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> MrsKC -  you’re rockin’ the fall/winter looks - So pretty!
> Question - how tall are you? The reason I ask is because you wear tunics, where at my age, I would like them to fall. I have a problem finding tunics that long at 5’7” - plus stores like to label long shirts as tunics, which they’re not.


Hi Lily B,thank you . I think I am 5’ 4” and maybe another 1/2 inch. I am 51 yrs old (if that matters). The tunic in this picture is a Lisa Rinna from the Q. They had this style for maybe $28 the Saturday before last. I bought this color and a black one. These are the first Lisa Rinna items I have purchased. I love the way this fit, it covered everything that needs to be covered . I will purchase items from her line again.  Happy shopping!


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> MrsKC -  you’re rockin’ the fall/winter looks - So pretty!
> Question - how tall are you? The reason I ask is because you wear tunics, where at my age, I would like them to fall. I have a problem finding tunics that long at 5’7” - plus stores like to label long shirts as tunics, which they’re not.


Hi Lily B,thank you . I think I am 5’ 4” and maybe another 1/2 inch. I am 51 yrs old (if that matters). The tunic in this picture is a Lisa Rinna from the Q. They had this style for maybe $28 the Saturday before last. I bought this color and a black one. These are the first Lisa Rinna items I have purchased. I love the way this fit, it covered everything that needs to be covered . I will purchase items from her line again.  Happy shopping!


----------



## Lilybarb

@MrsKC, from the Q??  I would never have thought it! You certainly have it pulled together & accessorized so no one would guess. I don’t mean to sound snobbish but I rarely watch QVC clothes intros (just new Dooneys) & when I do catch it, I seem to turn on to some clothing item that’s weird. You did well!! I wish it was easier for tall to find real tunic length tunics w/o paying extra for tall size. I kinda have gorilla length arms, so if an item fits in length then it’s still too short on the arms. And nooo, I never ask a lady her age - why it’s just not done!!


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> @MrsKC, from the Q??  I would never have thought it! You certainly have it pulled together & accessorized so no one would guess. I don’t mean to sound snobbish but I rarely watch QVC clothes intros (just new Dooneys) & when I do catch it, I seem to turn on to some clothing item that’s weird. You did well!! I wish it was easier for tall to find real tunic length tunics w/o paying extra for tall size. I kinda have gorilla length arms, so if an item fits in length then it’s still too short on the arms. And nooo, I never ask a lady her age - why it’s just not done!!


I have several Susan Graver items (which I love), a couple Halston jackets and I LOVE Earth shoes. Those are the main clothing items I keep an eye out for on the Q. 
As far as age, this is the best season of my life- when I turned 50 I said I was going to embrace this decade. It has been awesome !!


----------



## Dooneysta

Found this today. I have never heard of the brand (Dune London)but it’s shockingly heavy for the size, seems well constructed, surprisingly roomy. This will only be for ‘events’, because I normally tote a lot of stuff, but a posh shade of orange I cannot resist.


----------



## Dooneysta

While also on the ‘I love a luxe shade of orange’ kick, I also found this today at a different shop, Lauren Ralph Lauren Milbrook ‘convertible’ (meaning if you let the strap all the way out it’s a crossbody and if you don’t, it ain’t)
I am just a sucker for this type of orange.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4283383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While also on the ‘I love a luxe shade of orange’ kick, I also found this today at a different shop, Lauren Ralph Lauren Milbrook ‘convertible’ (meaning if you let the strap all the way out it’s a crossbody and if you don’t, it ain’t)
> I am just a sucker for this type of orange.


 
What a cute bag!  I have the Ralph Lauren "Ricky" bag on my all time wish list, this has a few of the same classic lines...love!!


----------



## Dooneysta

debbiesdaughter said:


> What a cute bag!  I have the Ralph Lauren "Ricky" bag on my all time wish list, this has a few of the same classic lines...love!!


Aw yeah! Ricky...so beautiful. New Ricky is out of my comfort zone price-wise, but I hope to find the right preloved one someday!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

debbiesdaughter said:


> What a cute bag!  I have the Ralph Lauren "Ricky" bag on my all time wish list, this has a few of the same classic lines...love!!





Dooneysta said:


> Aw yeah! Ricky...so beautiful. New Ricky is out of my comfort zone price-wise, but I hope to find the right preloved one someday!



LRL has Ricky-esque satchel on sale rn! I wonder if you could find them for a good price from department stores like Macy's


----------



## Bestbagyet

Decided to give Henri Bendel a visit before they go out of business. I have one more bag coming from an online order . 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## Dooneysta

Bestbagyet said:


> Decided to give Henri Bendel a visit before they go out of business. I have one more bag coming from an online order .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It’s so sad to see them go. They really had a great brand, iconic to New Yorkers and NYC expats. Le sigh...


----------



## BadWolf10

Bestbagyet said:


> Decided to give Henri Bendel a visit before they go out of business. I have one more bag coming from an online order .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hadn't heard of this brand until my sister started working for LBrands (the parent company) and when I checked out the website they had so many cute things!! I don't know why they are closing down the brand. It seems that they have a good following. I would rather see Victoria's Secret go instead. Lol


----------



## Bestbagyet

Dooneysta said:


> It’s so sad to see them go. They really had a great brand, iconic to New Yorkers and NYC expats. Le sigh...


Yes, it is sad to see their era come to an end. I visited a Henri Bendel several years ago with every intention of buying a bag, however my loyalty to D&B prevented me from going through with the purchase. The store closing was reason enough for me to follow through with the purchase this time. I'm fortunate that we have a local store that I visited today. All items are from 40-60% off. I really like the items I purchased and look forward to intermingling them with my D&Bs.


----------



## Bestbagyet

BadWolf10 said:


> I hadn't heard of this brand until my sister started working for LBrands (the parent company) and when I checked out the website they had so many cute things!! I don't know why they are closing down the brand. It seems that they have a good following. I would rather see Victoria's Secret go instead. Lol


BadWolf10, yes, they do have really cute and unique items, especially bag charms and key fobs...oh, and their silk scarves, but I guess all good things must come to an end; even after being in business for 123 years.


----------



## Dooneysta

Not carryin’ Dooney today!
It’s a British brand called Dune, very high street as far as prices go but a very satisfying percentage of their designs LOOK expensive. This is a teal saffiano pattern; it photographs ‘blue’. Not the original strap: bought on Amazon. As we’ve been discussing on other D&B threads, Amazon is a trove of straps!!


----------



## southernbelle82

Moved back into my holy grail bag. I will always and forever love her!
[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Dooneysta

southernbelle82 said:


> Moved back into my holy grail bag. I will always and forever love her!
> [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Love Speedy!! Keep her cosseted and she’ll love you forever! My oldest one is thirty years old next month!!


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Love this Swagger.


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4301104
> View attachment 4301105
> 
> Not carryin’ Dooney today!
> It’s a British brand called Dune, very high street as far as prices go but a very satisfying percentage of their designs LOOK expensive. This is a teal saffiano pattern; it photographs ‘blue’. Not the original strap: bought on Amazon. As we’ve been discussing on other D&B threads, Amazon is a trove of straps!!


@Dooneysta, Adore these straps that you and the original trendsetter @RuedeNesle  are popping!


----------



## Dooneysta

Lilybarb said:


> @Dooneysta, Adore these straps that you and the original trendsetter @RuedeNesle  are popping!


You gotta go to Amazon, I started out searching guitar straps, but actual guitar straps, am I dim or do you not need to rig them somehow tone able to attach them to a bag..? I hope I can figure out how people do it because some of the actual guitar straps are gorgeous. Searching ‘guitar style purse straps’ was less productive for some reason, but just a general search for purse straps....
Amazon has mountains of em!! It’s amazing. I had to stop looking before I blew five hundred bucks just on straps. 
Thank goodness for Jeff Bezos’ cheating arse.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Here's all the items I purchased from the last days of Henri Bendel  (including water bottle and sunglasses). My online purchases did not disappoint. The packaging is everything and the unboxing is an experience itself...no items floating around in shipping boxes that are too big, boxes were stuffed properly, dust bags and shopping bags were included in every order, receipts were folded and in an envelope, all the hardware on handbags were wrapped nicely, etc.
I posted a few of the items here before, but decided to include them in the collection photo. Unfortunately, I have color transfer on the white portion of the Iconic Jetsetter, but it is still beautiful! So, without further ado...


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Here's all the items I purchased from the last days of Henri Bendel  (including water bottle and sunglasses). My online purchases did not disappoint. The packaging is everything and the unboxing is an experience itself...no items floating around in shipping boxes that are too big, boxes were stuffed properly, dust bags and shopping bags were included in every order, receipts were folded and in an envelope, all the hardware on handbags were wrapped nicely, etc.
> I posted a few of the items here before, but decided to include them in the collection photo. Unfortunately, I have color transfer on the white portion of the Iconic Jetsetter, but it is still beautiful! So, without further ado...
> View attachment 4314494
> 
> View attachment 4314491
> 
> View attachment 4314475
> View attachment 4314476
> View attachment 4314477


Wow! Looks like Santa came by & you were a Very Good girl!! It is all sooo beautiful! I adore the black & tan.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Wow! Looks like Santa came by & you were a Very Good girl!! It is all sooo beautiful! I adore the black & tan.[/QUOTE
> Thank you Lilybarb, the black and tan is one of my favorites also. The Henri Bendel website closed today, so I'm very glad I got a few pieces from this iconic brand before it was too late! Btw, I'm not sure if I've been good or not...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> Here's all the items I purchased from the last days of Henri Bendel  (including water bottle and sunglasses). My online purchases did not disappoint. The packaging is everything and the unboxing is an experience itself...no items floating around in shipping boxes that are too big, boxes were stuffed properly, dust bags and shopping bags were included in every order, receipts were folded and in an envelope, all the hardware on handbags were wrapped nicely, etc.
> I posted a few of the items here before, but decided to include them in the collection photo. Unfortunately, I have color transfer on the white portion of the Iconic Jetsetter, but it is still beautiful! So, without further ado...
> View attachment 4314494
> 
> View attachment 4314491
> 
> View attachment 4314475
> View attachment 4314476
> View attachment 4314477


*BBY*:  impressive haul.  Enjoy using all your new goodies.   I especially love the solid color satchels.


----------



## MrsKC

Bestbagyet said:


> Here's all the items I purchased from the last days of Henri Bendel  (including water bottle and sunglasses). My online purchases did not disappoint. The packaging is everything and the unboxing is an experience itself...no items floating around in shipping boxes that are too big, boxes were stuffed properly, dust bags and shopping bags were included in every order, receipts were folded and in an envelope, all the hardware on handbags were wrapped nicely, etc.
> I posted a few of the items here before, but decided to include them in the collection photo. Unfortunately, I have color transfer on the white portion of the Iconic Jetsetter, but it is still beautiful! So, without further ado...
> View attachment 4314494
> 
> View attachment 4314491
> 
> View attachment 4314475
> View attachment 4314476
> View attachment 4314477


Lovely collection, thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BBY*:  impressive haul.  Enjoy using all your new goodies.   I especially love the solid color satchels.


Thank you, Lavenderjunkie! The oxblood color lends a rich, classic touch to the satchel and crossbody. I like the unique character that Dooney and Henri Bendel bring to handbag styling. They both offer(ed) a high quality bag at luxury affordable pricing.


----------



## Bestbagyet

MrsKC said:


> Lovely collection, thanks for sharing your pictures.


Thank you, MrsKC! But please know that my Dooneys are still #1!


----------



## Dooneysta

What a killer haul!!! RIP Henri.


----------



## RuedeNesle

My yellow bag arrived yesterday and is already packed and ready to go back. Sadly not because of the color. It's a beautiful yellow, even though it's called "Lime Zest". The issues are:
1. The strap is too long crossbody, and will only adjust to a shoulder bag if I move the buttons.
2. The strap is not detachable so I can't use another strap that does work, without cutting the original strap. (Which I was prepared to do IF I liked the bag.)
3. (I hope I explain this correctly) When the bag is zipped, the zippers are on the left side of the bag. (I carry the bag across my right shoulder, with the bag on my left side.) You have to reach around to unzip the bag. You also don't have the comfort of having the zippers in front of you. I'd have to carry it across my left shoulder, with the bag on my right side, which is awkward for me.
4. The bag is very soft (Pro), but that makes it harder to access the zipper compartments when it's on your shoulder because it puddles and the zippers pulls are hard to see because they're on the outside so you can't always see which zipper pull you're touching.
5. The leather will get dirty easily. The tag warns about getting it wet and I'll get out in the rain if I have to go somewhere in the city. (Like today, and it's raining.) I have a blue jacket and I think the jacket will bleed on the back of the bag.

A little disappointed because for it's size it holds a lot, and the front snap pocket was perfect for my phone. But my Dillen CBB is happy she's not being replaced yet.


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle, it is a beautiful true yellow!!  Wish it pleased you a little more tho. 
Are you left handed - is that why you wear it on that shoulder? Are you going to keep & cut the straps? Really interested in how you go about doing that. 
I wonder if Apple waterproof spray might help with the dirt issue.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle, it is a beautiful true yellow!!  Wish it pleased you a little more tho.
> Are you left handed - is that why you wear it on that shoulder? Are you going to keep & cut the straps? Really interested in how you go about doing that.
> I wonder if Apple waterproof spray might help with the dirt issue.


Hi LB!
No, I'm not left handed, I've just always carried my bags on my left side. I think because I reach in with my right hand to grab things and I hold them in my right hand. Never thought about it.  I'm definitely not keeping the bag. It was just a fun bag and it's not worth the worry or the purse care. And since it was a fun bag (and inexpensive), I would have cut the strap with scissors at the point where the strap is sewn around the rings. Then I could hook my guitar strap on the rings. A woman in the LV Forum actually cut the strap on her $1,500 Saintonge bag because she didn't like the length of the strap. She said she bought it to carry, not resell, so she wanted it to fit her needs. That's where I got the inspiration to cut this strap. But it's going back, uncut and unused.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> No, I'm not left handed, I've just always carried my bags on my left side. I think because I reach in with my right hand to grab things and I hold them in my right hand. Never thought about it.  I'm definitely not keeping the bag. It was just a fun bag and it's not worth the worry or the purse care. And since it was a fun bag (and inexpensive), I would have cut the strap with scissors at the point where the strap is sewn around the rings. Then I could hook my guitar strap on the rings. A woman in the LV Forum actually cut the strap on her $1,500 Saintonge bag because she didn't like the length of the strap. She said she bought it to carry, not resell, so she wanted it to fit her needs. That's where I got the inspiration to cut this strap. But it's going back, uncut and unused.


So sorry. The yellow bag search is still on......


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> So sorry. The yellow bag search is still on......


It gives me something to obsess about!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Sorry the handbag didn't work for you.   But a good thing you recognized that early and can return it before you 'modified' the strap.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sorry the handbag didn't work for you.   But a good thing you recognized that early and can return it before you 'modified' the strap.


Thanks LJ!
When you wait for over a week for bag to arrive it's sometimes hard to make the immediate decision to return it because it's finally in your possession and you want to make it work. It helps to already have a bag I love carrying because I don't mind continuing to use it until I find my fun and functional yellow bag.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> My yellow bag arrived yesterday and is already packed and ready to go back. Sadly not because of the color. It's a beautiful yellow, even though it's called "Lime Zest". The issues are:
> 1. The strap is too long crossbody, and will only adjust to a shoulder bag if I move the buttons.
> 2. The strap is not detachable so I can't use another strap that does work, without cutting the original strap. (Which I was prepared to do IF I liked the bag.)
> 3. (I hope I explain this correctly) When the bag is zipped, the zippers are on the left side of the bag. (I carry the bag across my right shoulder, with the bag on my left side.) You have to reach around to unzip the bag. You also don't have the comfort of having the zippers in front of you. I'd have to carry it across my left shoulder, with the bag on my right side, which is awkward for me.
> 4. The bag is very soft (Pro), but that makes it harder to access the zipper compartments when it's on your shoulder because it puddles and the zippers pulls are hard to see because they're on the outside so you can't always see which zipper pull you're touching.
> 5. The leather will get dirty easily. The tag warns about getting it wet and I'll get out in the rain if I have to go somewhere in the city. (Like today, and it's raining.) I have a blue jacket and I think the jacket will bleed on the back of the bag.
> 
> A little disappointed because for it's size it holds a lot, and the front snap pocket was perfect for my phone. But my Dillen CBB is happy she's not being replaced yet.
> View attachment 4353996
> View attachment 4353997


So sorry it didn’t work, that color is great!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> So sorry it didn’t work, that color is great!


Thanks KC! It's all good! I'll find what works sooner or later!


----------



## momjules

Bestbagyet said:


> Here's all the items I purchased from the last days of Henri Bendel  (including water bottle and sunglasses). My online purchases did not disappoint. The packaging is everything and the unboxing is an experience itself...no items floating around in shipping boxes that are too big, boxes were stuffed properly, dust bags and shopping bags were included in every order, receipts were folded and in an envelope, all the hardware on handbags were wrapped nicely, etc.
> I posted a few of the items here before, but decided to include them in the collection photo. Unfortunately, I have color transfer on the white portion of the Iconic Jetsetter, but it is still beautiful! So, without further ado...
> View attachment 4314494
> 
> View attachment 4314491
> 
> View attachment 4314475
> View attachment 4314476
> View attachment 4314477



There is beauty everywhere!
Lucky you!


----------



## aerinha

RuedeNesle said:


> My yellow bag arrived yesterday and is already packed and ready to go back. Sadly not because of the color. It's a beautiful yellow, even though it's called "Lime Zest". The issues are:
> 1. The strap is too long crossbody, and will only adjust to a shoulder bag if I move the buttons.
> 2. The strap is not detachable so I can't use another strap that does work, without cutting the original strap. (Which I was prepared to do IF I liked the bag.)
> 3. (I hope I explain this correctly) When the bag is zipped, the zippers are on the left side of the bag. (I carry the bag across my right shoulder, with the bag on my left side.) You have to reach around to unzip the bag. You also don't have the comfort of having the zippers in front of you. I'd have to carry it across my left shoulder, with the bag on my right side, which is awkward for me.
> 4. The bag is very soft (Pro), but that makes it harder to access the zipper compartments when it's on your shoulder because it puddles and the zippers pulls are hard to see because they're on the outside so you can't always see which zipper pull you're touching.
> 5. The leather will get dirty easily. The tag warns about getting it wet and I'll get out in the rain if I have to go somewhere in the city. (Like today, and it's raining.) I have a blue jacket and I think the jacket will bleed on the back of the bag.
> 
> A little disappointed because for it's size it holds a lot, and the front snap pocket was perfect for my phone. But my Dillen CBB is happy she's not being replaced yet.
> View attachment 4353996
> View attachment 4353997



Have you seen the Loewe puzzle bag which comes in yellow?  It is $$$ but striking


----------



## aerinha

My micro Céline luggage for rehab turned out to be fake  so that is an ongoing battle, but my other new to me luggage, a mini, I am 99% sure is real. She covers all the neutral color bases.


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> My micro Céline luggage for rehab turned out to be fake  so that is an ongoing battle, but my other new to me luggage, a mini, I am 99% sure is real. She covers all the neutral color bases.
> View attachment 4357563


Beautiful!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I said I was going to look for a yellow bag for Spring/Summer but in the meantime I found a red CBB that is working great for my weekends in the city. I saw it in black and cognac at Nordstrom Rack last weekend. I purse posed with it and put my big Samsung phone in the front zipper pocket to make sure it would fit. (It does with room for my Clipper card case!) When I checked online I was so happy to see red was still available. I ordered it and have been using it this weekend. I prefer CBB's like my Dillen satchel but I can't find the right size with a front zipper pocket to fit my phone. This bag is lightweight, leather, has lots of compartments, is getting great reviews, and.......it was only $44.98! (plus tax and shipping) 
@Lilybarb I cut the original strap like I said I was going to do if I had kept the yellow bag. Before I cut it I made sure the guitar strap would work and be the proper length. Then I tried my red Coach Tyler CBB strap (which I never use) and it's a perfect leather and color match, and can be adjusted to the right length. I can switch to a red leather strap when I want.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...asseled-leather-crossbody-bag?color=RED BLAZE
(The green beads in the last picture are from yesterday's St Paddy's parade.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> I said I was going to look for a yellow bag for Spring/Summer but in the meantime I found a red CBB that is working great for my weekends in the city. I saw it in black and cognac at Nordstrom Rack last weekend. I purse posed with it and put my big Samsung phone in the front zipper pocket to make sure it would fit. (It does with room for my Clipper card case!) When I checked online I was so happy to see red was still available. I ordered it and have been using it this weekend. I prefer CBB's like my Dillen satchel but I can't find the right size with a front zipper pocket to fit my phone. This bag is lightweight, leather, has lots of compartments, is getting great reviews, and.......it was only $44.98! (plus tax and shipping)
> @Lilybarb I cut the original strap like I said I was going to do if I had kept the yellow bag. Before I cut it I made sure the guitar strap would work and be the proper length. Then I tried my red Coach Tyler CBB strap (which I never use) and it's a perfect leather and color match, and can be adjusted to the right length. I can switch to a red leather strap when I want.
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1546153/halogen-halogen-r-tasseled-leather-crossbody-bag?color=RED BLAZE
> (The green beads in the last picture are from yesterday's St Paddy's parade.)
> View attachment 4374859
> View attachment 4374860
> View attachment 4374861


RN:  glad you found the right style bag for you and in red!   I love the look with the guitar strap.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I said I was going to look for a yellow bag for Spring/Summer but in the meantime I found a red CBB that is working great for my weekends in the city. I saw it in black and cognac at Nordstrom Rack last weekend. I purse posed with it and put my big Samsung phone in the front zipper pocket to make sure it would fit. (It does with room for my Clipper card case!) When I checked online I was so happy to see red was still available. I ordered it and have been using it this weekend. I prefer CBB's like my Dillen satchel but I can't find the right size with a front zipper pocket to fit my phone. This bag is lightweight, leather, has lots of compartments, is getting great reviews, and.......it was only $44.98! (plus tax and shipping)
> @Lilybarb I cut the original strap like I said I was going to do if I had kept the yellow bag. Before I cut it I made sure the guitar strap would work and be the proper length. Then I tried my red Coach Tyler CBB strap (which I never use) and it's a perfect leather and color match, and can be adjusted to the right length. I can switch to a red leather strap when I want.
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1546153/halogen-halogen-r-tasseled-leather-crossbody-bag?color=RED BLAZE
> (The green beads in the last picture are from yesterday's St Paddy's parade.)
> View attachment 4374859
> View attachment 4374860
> View attachment 4374861


OH MY @RuedeNesle! You took a very pretty bag and made it Gorgeous! I’m so glad you found a bag that will work for you, with strap options no less and I do believe it’s better than any yellow bag out there (because it’s red tee-hee!). I love the look of it with the strap and absolutely no one will have one like it - you made it all yours. Carry happily in good health!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> OH MY @RuedeNesle! You took a very pretty bag and made it Gorgeous! I’m so glad you found a bag that will work for you, with strap options no less and I do believe it’s better than any yellow bag out there (because it’s red tee-hee!). I love the look of it with the strap and absolutely no one will have one like it - you made it all yours. Carry happily in good health!!


Thank you so much LB! 
Thanks to you I think I'm going to switch my focus from yellow bags to D&B purse charms.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> RN:  glad you found the right style bag for you and in red!   I love the look with the guitar strap.



Hi LJ! 
Thanks very much!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Thank you so much LB!
> Thanks to you I think I'm going to switch my focus from yellow bags to D&B purse charms.


Hey Rue, Here’s the Anuschka charms referenced in other thread.


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle - I forgot to add this pic for size reference.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Hey Rue, Here’s the Anuschka charms referenced in other thread.





Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle - I forgot to add this pic for size reference.


These are beautiful! I didn't know Anuschka made charms.   I don't know if you ever check out Anuschka on evine.com, but all sales are final now. I think Anuschka is leaving evine. They've been there for a long time.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> These are beautiful! I didn't know Anuschka made charms.   I don't know if you ever check out Anuschka on evine.com, but all sales are final now. I think Anuschka is leaving evine. They've been there for a long time.


I don’t think I’ve ever watched evine but do see them often on qvc. They are quite easy to order from, fast to ship, but they never send a tracking number unless you ask - but then they respond quickly. Here’s the butterfly which I just now added to my bag. Thanks for reminding me lol!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever watched evine but do see them often on qvc. They are quite easy to order from, fast to ship, but they never send a tracking number unless you ask - but then they respond quickly. Here’s the butterfly which I just now added to my bag. Thanks for reminding me lol!


I've never seen Anuschka on QVC. How have I missed them. Where did you order from that you don't get a tracking number? 
That butterfly charm is perfect on your bag!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I've never seen Anuschka on QVC. How have I missed them. Where did you order from that you don't get a tracking number?
> That butterfly charm is perfect on your bag!


From the company website Anuschka.com. Yep, they sent me ship notice with no tracking until I emailed a request. It was weird, but each order came thru just fine, each charm in a nice little box with the charm wrapped in tissue paper.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> From the company website Anuschka.com. Yep, they sent me ship notice with no tracking until I emailed a request. It was weird, but each order came thru just fine, each charm in a nice little box with the charm wrapped in tissue paper.


Duh! It never occurred to me Anuschka would have their own website!  
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Duh! It never occurred to me Anuschka would have their own website!
> Thanks for the info!


 Funny!


----------



## MKB0925

Kate Spade Lottie...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MKB0925 said:


> Kate Spade Lottie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377287


Very elegant.   Enjoy.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> I said I was going to look for a yellow bag for Spring/Summer but in the meantime I found a red CBB that is working great for my weekends in the city. I saw it in black and cognac at Nordstrom Rack last weekend. I purse posed with it and put my big Samsung phone in the front zipper pocket to make sure it would fit. (It does with room for my Clipper card case!) When I checked online I was so happy to see red was still available. I ordered it and have been using it this weekend. I prefer CBB's like my Dillen satchel but I can't find the right size with a front zipper pocket to fit my phone. This bag is lightweight, leather, has lots of compartments, is getting great reviews, and.......it was only $44.98! (plus tax and shipping)
> @Lilybarb I cut the original strap like I said I was going to do if I had kept the yellow bag. Before I cut it I made sure the guitar strap would work and be the proper length. Then I tried my red Coach Tyler CBB strap (which I never use) and it's a perfect leather and color match, and can be adjusted to the right length. I can switch to a red leather strap when I want.
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...asseled-leather-crossbody-bag?color=RED BLAZE
> (The green beads in the last picture are from yesterday's St Paddy's parade.)
> View attachment 4374859
> View attachment 4374860
> View attachment 4374861


Hey RN!! Can I ask where you buy these gorgeous straps??


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Hey RN!! Can I ask where you buy these gorgeous straps??


Hi BW!
Thanks!
I got mine from amazon. A seller called Reason Charm. But there are other sellers who sell beautiful straps. You can search purse straps or guitar straps once you're in amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...&s=gateway&sprefix=reason+char,aps,194&sr=8-3


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BW![emoji2]
> Thanks!
> I got mine from amazon. A seller called Reason Charm. But there are other sellers who sell beautiful straps. You can search purse straps or guitar straps once you're in amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...&s=gateway&sprefix=reason+char,aps,194&sr=8-3


Awesome,  thanks!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Just purchased it this morning and switched to it in the outlet parking lot.  Trying to get out of my red comfort zone. Of course, the bag grabbed my attention because of the red trim.  I'll switch to this every now and then this Spring/Summer. It's a saffiano type leather so I'm not (too) worried about color transfer or keeping it clean. It won't be going with me on my weekends in the city when I'm riding buses. I'll continue to use my recently purchased red crossbody for that.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Just purchased it this morning and switched to it in the outlet parking lot.  Trying to get out of my red comfort zone. Of course, the bag grabbed my attention because of the red trim.  I'll switch to this every now and then this Spring/Summer. It's a saffiano type leather so I'm not (too) worried about color transfer or keeping it clean. It won't be going with me on my weekends in the city when I'm riding buses. I'll continue to use my recently purchased red crossbody for that.
> View attachment 4386749


*RN:*  enjoy your new handbag.  The red trim accents the handbag nicely.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  enjoy your new handbag.  The red trim accents the handbag nicely.


Thanks LJ!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Just purchased it this morning and switched to it in the outlet parking lot.  Trying to get out of my red comfort zone. Of course, the bag grabbed my attention because of the red trim.  I'll switch to this every now and then this Spring/Summer. It's a saffiano type leather so I'm not (too) worried about color transfer or keeping it clean. It won't be going with me on my weekends in the city when I'm riding buses. I'll continue to use my recently purchased red crossbody for that.
> View attachment 4386749


Hey Rue, that’s pretty - and the red trim pops the color. Very original! Haven’t seen a Coach trimmed like  that before. You did Good!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Hey Rue, that’s pretty - and the red trim pops the color. Very original! Haven’t seen a Coach trimmed like  that before. You did Good!


Thanks very much LB!
I had never seen a Coach trimmed like this before this morning. As much as I loved it, I actually walked away from it. Twice. I wasn't sure if I could pull off a chalk bag so I left the store. I went to Dooney, didn't see anything I liked better and went back to Coach but chickened out again.  I was back at the apartment when the separation anxiety really hit, and I drove to the South Premium Outlet to see if they had it. (They charge for parking now at the North Outlet and I didn't want to pay again so I went to the South Outlet since I wasn't going back to Dooney.)


----------



## MKB0925

RuedeNesle said:


> Just purchased it this morning and switched to it in the outlet parking lot.  Trying to get out of my red comfort zone. Of course, the bag grabbed my attention because of the red trim.  I'll switch to this every now and then this Spring/Summer. It's a saffiano type leather so I'm not (too) worried about color transfer or keeping it clean. It won't be going with me on my weekends in the city when I'm riding buses. I'll continue to use my recently purchased red crossbody for that.
> View attachment 4386749


Love this...that red detailing is so pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MKB0925 said:


> Love this...that red detailing is so pretty!


Hi MKB! 
Thanks very much! I love looking at the red detailing!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> ....It's a saffiano type leather so I'm not (too) worried about color transfer....
> View attachment 4386749


Feeling your pain on possible color transfer with light taupe flo Hattie. I use Apple conditioner & waterproof on all my bags but do not own any saffiano, nor any light taupe florentine before the Hattie. Not certain if Apple will discourage color transfer but have posted this question in the care & maintenance thread. 
We need PecanTannedBeauty’s expertise!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Feeling your pain on possible color transfer with light taupe flo Hattie. I use Apple conditioner & waterproof on all my bags but do not own any saffiano, nor any light taupe florentine before the Hattie. Not certain if Apple will discourage color transfer but have posted this question in the care & maintenance thread.
> We need PecanTannedBeauty’s expertise!


Hi LB!
The SA I spoke to at Coach said I should use their leather cleaner, but not theirs,or anyone's moisturizer. I suppose I could use a non-Coach leather cleaner also. He suggested that just as a way to keep the bag clean. (He cleaned the bag for me before I purchased it.) As far as color transfer, he said it could happen on this bag, but "maybe" if I use the leather cleaner right away I "might" be able to get it off. But the bottom line was when he said, "If you do get color transfer on the back, try to not to carry your bag the wrong way and get it on the front as well."  It's just a fun Spring/Summer occasional use bag so I'm not going to baby it or worry about it.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> The SA I spoke to at Coach said I should use their leather cleaner, but not theirs,or anyone's moisturizer. I suppose I could use a non-Coach leather cleaner also. He suggested that just as a way to keep the bag clean. (He cleaned the bag for me before I purchased it.) As far as color transfer, he said it could happen on this bag, but "maybe" if I use the leather cleaner right away I "might" be able to get it off. But the bottom line was when he said, "If you do get color transfer on the back, try to not to carry your bag the wrong way and get it on the front as well."  It's just a fun Spring/Summer occasional use bag so I'm not going to baby it or worry about it.


Well wasn’t that SA full of wisdom! “...don’t turn it around”. That’s too funny. lol
Enjoy your pretty bag - no worries!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Well wasn’t that SA full of wisdom! “...don’t turn it around”. That’s too funny. lol
> Enjoy your pretty bag - no worries!



Thanks LB!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> The SA I spoke to at Coach said I should use their leather cleaner, but not theirs,or anyone's moisturizer. I suppose I could use a non-Coach leather cleaner also. He suggested that just as a way to keep the bag clean. (He cleaned the bag for me before I purchased it.) As far as color transfer, he said it could happen on this bag, but "maybe" if I use the leather cleaner right away I "might" be able to get it off. But the bottom line was when he said, "If you do get color transfer on the back, try to not to carry your bag the wrong way and get it on the front as well."  It's just a fun Spring/Summer occasional use bag so I'm not going to baby it or worry about it.



I remember seeing a YT video by PcanTanBeauty where she said she uses unscented baby wipes to remove color transfer.  She indicated she was very successful with the technique.,  even on Florentine handbags. I haven't tried it.  

I would think that it's important to treat the color transfer as soon as possible to get as much of it off while it's on the surface and before it penetrates too far into the leather.  When carrying a light color handbag,   it makes sense to check it over every night and clean up any soil or marks or color transfer immediately.  It's always easier to get a tiny spot off than to look at a handbag after a week of wear and find bigger problems to solve.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I remember seeing a YT video by PcanTanBeauty where she said she uses unscented baby wipes to remove color transfer.  She indicated she was very successful with the technique.,  even on Florentine handbags. I haven't tried it.
> 
> I would think that it's important to treat the color transfer as soon as possible to get as much of it off while it's on the surface and before it penetrates too far into the leather.  When carrying a light color handbag,   it makes sense to check it over every night and clean up any soil or marks or color transfer immediately.  It's always easier to get a tiny spot off than to look at a handbag after a week of wear and find bigger problems to solve.


Hi LJ!
Thanks very much for the info on using unscented baby wipes. I'll keep a small pack in my bag just in case. I inspect the bag after I've been carrying it for a while because I'm currently wearing a blue jacket in the morning and evening in Vegas, where I am now until Tuesday morning.  But I'll still be wearing the jacket most of the day in Oakland. 
Thanks!


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> Well wasn’t that SA full of wisdom! “...don’t turn it around”. That’s too funny. lol
> Enjoy your pretty bag - no worries!


@RuedeNesle, I found this super article on leather products. In addition to alcohol free baby wipes, it suggests that alcohol free Simple brand makeup remover is an option. 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...aw06fHuZPXjd7p6NntbIivXy&ust=1554122475684869


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle, I found this super article on leather products. In addition to alcohol free baby wipes, it suggests that alcohol free Simple brand makeup remover is an option.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiH7YjCs6zhAhXNm-AKHaDkAxwQzPwBegQIARAC&url=http://nymag.com/strategist/article/best-leather-care-protectors-cleaners-conditioners.html&psig=AOvVaw06fHuZPXjd7p6NntbIivXy&ust=1554122475684869


Hi LB! 
Thank you so much for the information! The is one reason I love our forum community. It's so much more than posting pictures. It's the support, help and caring you get from other members.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle, I found this super article on leather products. In addition to alcohol free baby wipes, it suggests that alcohol free Simple brand makeup remover is an option.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiH7YjCs6zhAhXNm-AKHaDkAxwQzPwBegQIARAC&url=http://nymag.com/strategist/article/best-leather-care-protectors-cleaners-conditioners.html&psig=AOvVaw06fHuZPXjd7p6NntbIivXy&ust=1554122475684869


Great article RN.  I'll add one thing about patent leather.... chemicals can eat into the coating and cause holes.   Be sure never to let a patent leather handbag get any where near a spray of any chemical.... perfume, hairspray, room deodorizer.   I've had patent leather handbags ruined when someone sprayed perfume a a few droplets found my brand new Dooney.   The coating was eaten away and I had dull polka dots and also white leather spots (of the leather under the patent and color) on my dark Bordeaux patent bag.  I'm guessing applying any chemicals with a cloth might also damage a patent leathers suface by making it dull and cloudy,  or worse.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Thank you so much for the information! The is one reason I love our forum community. It's so much more than posting pictures. It's the support, help and caring you get from other members.


Dear RN, you’re most welcome! I think that was one of the better - & seemingly unbiased - articles I’ve found.


----------



## Lilybarb

Oops posted twice


----------



## southernbelle82

Loving my MK jet set crossbody in Luggage. [emoji847]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Earlier today, enjoying the beautiful morning in Union Square. I've been carrying this bag in Oakland and love it so much I didn't want to switch to my red "Bus Bag" this weekend. How much do I love this bag? I bought it in red last night on Poshmark. I know, I'm pathetic. This is why I normally buy a bag in red because if I buy it in any other color, and I end up liking it as an every day bag, I regret I didn't buy it in red. But I do love this bag in chalk with red trim! I'm sure I'll still carry it often............ Every now and then.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Earlier today, enjoying the beautiful morning in Union Square. I've been carrying this bag in Oakland and love it so much I didn't want to switch to my red "Bus Bag" this weekend. How much do I love this bag? I bought it in red last night on Poshmark. I know, I'm pathetic. This is why I normally buy a bag in red because if I buy it in any other color, and I end up liking it as an every day bag, I regret I didn't buy it in red. But I do love this bag in chalk with red trim! I'm sure I'll still carry it often............ Every now and then.
> View attachment 4402718


Perfect staging right under that red and white sign! Looks like a beautiful day in Union Square.   YAY on the red one! Can’t wait to see the pictures . My Natural Flo Cooper arrived today. Perfect packaging-it was not a return . I peered through the clear plastic and it looks like it is pristine and perfectly smooth. I have not been able to really inspect it yet and DH was home—I managed to intercept the package from the mail man!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Perfect staging right under that red and white sign! Looks like a beautiful day in Union Square.   YAY on the red one! Can’t wait to see the pictures . My Natural Flo Cooper arrived today. Perfect packaging-it was not a return . I peered through the clear plastic and it looks like it is pristine and perfectly smooth. I have not been able to really inspect it yet and DH was home—I managed to intercept the package from the mail man!!


Hi KC!
Thanks! I thought the red and white sign was a perfect backdrop for the picture too. I can't wait to post pics of the red bag. I'm in Phase One - Waiting for the Shipping Notification.  It's supposed to be delivered in 1-3 days from the date of the sale. I'm hoping it arrives by Tuesday because I'm having it delivered to my sister's apartment and I'll be in Oakland Tuesday night, returning Saturday morning.
 Congrats on getting your package past "Customs". That's what I used to call my DH when I was trying to bring a new handbag in the house.  I'm happy your initial inspection of the bag is encouraging! I can't wait to see pictures of Ms Flo Cooper!


----------



## cheidel

Two of my favorite Crossbody’s, Longchamp Foulonne Crossbody Saddlebag.  I purchased the Cognac last year, and loved it so much, I recently purchased it in Black.  It’s the perfect size and the most “functional” Crossbody (three outside and three inside pockets along with a spacious interior).


----------



## lavenderjunkie

cheidel said:


> Two of my favorite Crossbody’s, Longchamp Foulonne Crossbody Saddlebag.  I purchased the Cognac last year, and loved it so much, I recently purchased it in Black.  It’s the perfect size and the most “functional” Crossbody (three outside and three inside pockets along with a spacious interior).


That's a classic.  Glad you found a perfect handbag for your needs.


----------



## RuedeNesle

"We're" going out later. (See why I name my bags? ) I was going to take an action pic of her out and about but I just opened the box, did a happy dance, and couldn't wait to take a picture!  A great ebay experience! NWT,  received two days after I purchased it, (it arrived in Oakland Thursday and my DD dropped the box off this afternoon), and perfectly packaged! "We" can't wait to go grocery shopping!


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> "We're" going out later. (See why I name my bags? ) I was going to take an action pic of her out and about but I just opened the box, did a happy dance, and couldn't wait to take a picture!  A great ebay experience! NWT,  received two days after I purchased it, (it arrived in Oakland Thursday and my DD dropped the box off this afternoon), and perfectly packaged! "We" can't wait to go grocery shopping!
> View attachment 4409593



Wow! She is beautiful!!! Enjoy wearing her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Wow! She is beautiful!!! Enjoy wearing her!


Thanks very much! We're already out enjoying the windy streets of SF! I couldn't wait any longer!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> "We're" going out later. (See why I name my bags? ) I was going to take an action pic of her out and about but I just opened the box, did a happy dance, and couldn't wait to take a picture!  A great ebay experience! NWT,  received two days after I purchased it, (it arrived in Oakland Thursday and my DD dropped the box off this afternoon), and perfectly packaged! "We" can't wait to go grocery shopping!
> View attachment 4409593


Yes ma'am, there is a bright red reason to happy dance!  Excellant all the way!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Yes ma'am, there is a bright red reason to happy dance!  Excellant all the way!


Hi LB!
Thanks very much!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> "We're" going out later. (See why I name my bags? ) I was going to take an action pic of her out and about but I just opened the box, did a happy dance, and couldn't wait to take a picture!  A great ebay experience! NWT,  received two days after I purchased it, (it arrived in Oakland Thursday and my DD dropped the box off this afternoon), and perfectly packaged! "We" can't wait to go grocery shopping!
> View attachment 4409593


YAY! What a vibrant red bag! Is that the same style as your white satchel with red trim? Glad it was a good eBay experience!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> YAY! What a vibrant red bag! Is that the same style as your white satchel with red trim? Glad it was a good eBay experience!!


Thanks KC! I'm loving the vibrant red! It was a great ebay experience!
It is the same style as the chalk bag, but there are a couple of differences. I don't know why they're different, but I noticed all the red bags I looked at on ebay were exactly like the red bag I purchased. (The metallic red bags were like the chalk bag.)  They're the same size, but at different angles one will look longer or taller. The red bag has silver hardware, which I prefer on bright red bags, and it's what I have on my Coach Tyler tote. The red and chalk bags have the same compartments on the inside. (Red-red lining. Chalk - brown lining.)
Differences:
1. The top of the red bag has four sliver studs on the top, and the chalk bag doesn't have studs.                                                         
2. The red bag has round studs with "COACH" printed on them, on both sides of the bag, under the zipper. The chalk bag doesn't have that, but has a longer zipper pull, so the bag opens a little wider. (Nothing I'll miss, but it could make a difference to some.) I like the round studs on each side.
I included a pic of the two tags. I paid $89.40 + $7.38 tax for the chalk bag at the Las Vegas Outlet. I paid $89.80 plus $10.80 expedited shipping on the NWT red bag.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks KC! I'm loving the vibrant red! It was a great ebay experience!
> It is the same style as the chalk bag, but there are a couple of differences. I don't know why they're different, but I noticed all the red bags I looked at on ebay were exactly like the red bag I purchased. (The metallic red bags were like the chalk bag.)  They're the same size, but at different angles one will look longer or taller. The red bag has silver hardware, which I prefer on bright red bags, and it's what I have on my Coach Tyler tote. The red and chalk bags have the same compartments on the inside. (Red-red lining. Chalk - brown lining.)
> Differences:
> 1. The top of the red bag has four sliver studs on the top, and the chalk bag doesn't have studs.
> 2. The red bag has round studs with "COACH" printed on them, on both sides of the bag, under the zipper. The chalk bag doesn't have that, but has a longer zipper pull, so the bag opens a little wider. (Nothing I'll miss, but it could make a difference to some.) I like the round studs on each side.
> I included a pic of the two tags. I paid $89.40 + $7.38 tax for the chalk bag at the Las Vegas Outlet. I paid $89.80 plus $10.80 expedited shipping on the NWT red bag.
> 
> View attachment 4410208
> View attachment 4410209
> View attachment 4410210


You scored girl! Love them both. I know you will love carrying them.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> You scored girl! Love them both. I know you will love carrying them.


Thanks KC!
Have a blessed Easter with family and friends!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Both the chalk and the red Coach you bought are beautiful.  Enjoy using them.  You did very well.... great styles and great prices.  You had to buy them both!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Both the chalk and the red Coach you bought are beautiful.  Enjoy using them.  You did very well.... great styles and great prices.  You had to buy them both!


Hi LJ! 
Thanks very much! You're right, I couldn't walk away from either of them.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> Thanks very much! You're right, I couldn't walk away from either of them.


Understandably! What a deal - on both.  And for doing such a fine job & saving SO much money, you deserve another bag! 
Have a good.week Rue


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Understandably! What a deal - on both.  And for doing such a fine job & saving SO much money, you deserve another bag!
> Have a good.week Rue


*"And for doing such a fine job & saving SO much money, you deserve another bag! " * This is why I  this forum so much!  I get an inquisition from my fam when I buy one bag, let alone two! And I have NEVER, (wait let me think so I can be fair......yeah, I'm right), NEVER heard one of them say I saved so much money I deserve another bag! 
Thanks LB! You have a good week too!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> *"And for doing such a fine job & saving SO much money, you deserve another bag! " * This is why I  this forum so much!  I get an inquisition from my fam when I buy one bag, let alone two! And I have NEVER, (wait let me think so I can be fair......yeah, I'm right), NEVER heard one of them say I saved so much money I deserve another bag!
> Thanks LB! You have a good week too!


Safety in numbers........
Love,
Your Dooney Family
(And Coach Fam too)


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> "We're" going out later. (See why I name my bags? [emoji38]) I was going to take an action pic of her out and about but I just opened the box, did a happy dance, and couldn't wait to take a picture!  A great ebay experience! NWT,  received two days after I purchased it, (it arrived in Oakland Thursday and my DD dropped the box off this afternoon), and perfectly packaged! "We" can't wait to go grocery shopping! [emoji2]
> View attachment 4409593


Love that red!!!![emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Love that red!!!![emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


Thanks very much BW!


----------



## aerinha

Carrying my Tods small balluetto bag. Used Real Real credit to get it. It’s a bit big for me, but unlike my mini doesn’t smell like perfume


----------



## starbucksqueen

A favorite non-Dooney? Hmmm.....this may soon become one. This is the extra small Ava by Michael Kors in blush pink. Classic top-handle design with  understated branding. Not a perfect match to my Clarks flats, but close enough. (Last Act by Macy's. Very good deal.)


----------



## MrsKC

starbucksqueen said:


> A favorite non-Dooney? Hmmm.....this may soon become one. This is the extra small Ava by Michael Kors in blush pink. Classic top-handle design with  understated branding. Not a perfect match to my Clarks flats, but close enough. (Last Act by Macy's. Very good deal.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413262


The bag is pretty! I am loving those shoes!!!


----------



## starbucksqueen

It is a pretty little bag. It was a progression.....I bought the Renee G.TSV ink/dalhia and found that black shoes just wouldn't work with it. Then Macy's had the Great Shoe Sale. That's when I found the Clarks in black and blush, but then the Q had them in wide width and Macy's didn't. They are slightly cheaper at QVC. I kept the black ones from Macy's and returned the blush in M. That credit went towards the purchase of the little MK bag which was at a better price than you can find at TJ Maxx.
Also, it has a great little outside slip pocket that fits my smartphone and the detachable strap widens so that it can be worn comfortably as a cross body. Do I care that it's MK? Nope. It just happened to be the right price and color. It's a smaller bag, but it probably holds just as much as the Selleria flap. Officially, the MK shade is "soft pink." No way to edit my previous post.


----------



## MrsKC

starbucksqueen said:


> It is a pretty little bag. It was a progression.....I bought the Renee G.TSV ink/dalhia and found that black shoes just wouldn't work with it. Then Macy's had the Great Shoe Sale. That's when I found the Clarks in black and blush, but then the Q had them in wide width and Macy's didn't. They are slightly cheaper at QVC. I kept the black ones from Macy's and returned the blush in M. That credit went towards the purchase of the little MK bag which was at a better price than you can find at TJ Maxx.
> Also, it has a great little outside slip pocket that fits my smartphone and the detachable strap widens so that it can be worn comfortably as a cross body. Do I care that it's MK? Nope. It just happened to be the right price and color. It's a smaller bag, but it probably holds just as much as the Selleria flap. Officially, the MK shade is "soft pink." No way to edit my previous post.


Those shoes are now sitting in my QVC cart .


----------



## cheidel

Carrying NF GM today.  My favorite go to bag lately!


----------



## Debra Watters




----------



## lavenderjunkie

Debra Watters said:


> View attachment 4419114


Are you enjoying this handbag?  I'm an LV novice (in every sense of the word),  but I'm trying to learn a little more.  Is your LV a Speedy or an Alma?
(I now know 3 style names.... Speedy, Alma, and Never Full!)


----------



## Debra Watters

lavenderjunkie said:


> Are you enjoying this handbag?  I'm an LV novice (in every sense of the word),  but I'm trying to learn a little more.  Is your LV a Speedy or an Alma?
> (I now know 3 style names.... Speedy, Alma, and Never Full!)



Yes I’m enjoying it very much! It’s a speedy B 40
I’ll try to post some better pics of it. 
I use it mostly for travel.


----------



## Lilybarb

I've never come across a MKors bag charm I really cared for...until this one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> I've never come across a MKors bag charm I really cared for...until this one.


That is beautiful!I want one!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> That is beautiful!I want one!


Macy's


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Macy's


Thanks! After I posted my reply I searched for it online and saw it at Macy's.  Their website shows some are available at Union Square. I think I'll stop in today. 
I do have a MK fob I love, but I keep it on my Coach Tyler tote, which I use as my carry-on bag. If I find an old pic I'll post it.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! After I posted my reply I searched for it online and saw it at Macy's.  Their website shows some are available at Union Square. I think I'll stop in today.
> I do have a MK fob I love, but I keep it on my Coach Tyler tote, which I use as my carry-on bag. If I find an old pic I'll post it.


@RuedeNesle, yes please do!  And so glad your Macy's has the heart. It's so pretty in hand, and the name is on the back so I can attach it to my MKors bags AND Dooney bags without it being so obvious that brands are mixed - not that it matters.   Quite substantial, and _looks _like a genuine locket.  Love to see you get it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle, yes please do!  And so glad your Macy's has the heart. It's so pretty in hand, and the name is on the back so I can attach it to my MKors bags AND Dooney bags without it being so obvious that brands are mixed - not that it matters.   Quite substantial, and _looks _like a genuine locket.  Love to see you get it!


Attached is a picture I posted when I bought the charm. I was still carrying Tyler as my every day bag, before I downsized. This was December 2017. I'm in SF this weekend and the bag is in Oakland so I can't take a better pic of the fob. If you Google images of: Michael Kors Pave Bells fob, you'll see some pics. I keep it attached to my Coach Tyler so it travels with "us". (Tyler and me. )
I think I'm going to Macy's this afternoon. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Attached is a picture I posted when I bought the charm. I was still carrying Tyler as my every day bag, before I downsized. This was December 2017. I'm in SF this weekend and the bag is in Oakland so I can't take a better pic of the fob. If you Google images of: Michael Kors Pave Bells fob, you'll see some pics. I keep it attached to my Coach Tyler so it travels with "us". (Tyler and me. )
> I think I'm going to Macy's this afternoon. I'll keep you posted!
> View attachment 4430026


Oh Rue, that is a nice shot - bag, charm AND snack - yummy!!  The charm looks lovely on that bag - nice length too. Is it silver? I googled it and Amazon has both gold & silver. Beautiful, with no glaring brand on it - love that! Bet it makes a happy little jingle.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Oh Rue, that is a nice shot - bag, charm AND snack - yummy!!  The charm looks lovely on that bag - nice length too. Is it silver? I googled it and Amazon has both gold & silver. Beautiful, with no glaring brand on it - love that! Bet it makes a happy little jingle.


Thanks LB!
It's silver to go with the silver hardware on Tyler. I was looking for silver today also because the hardware on my mini Bennett is silver.  That was a fail though.  All Macy's  had were three MK flower fobs. You may be able to see them in my picture. I didn't think to take a pic until after the SA closed the case. They're pretty, but a little too bedazzled for my bag.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LB!
> It's silver to go with the silver hardware on Tyler. I was looking for silver today also because the hardware on my mini Bennett is silver.  That was a fail though.  All Macy's  had were three MK flower fobs. You may be able to see them in my picture. I didn't think to take a pic until after the SA closed the case. They're pretty, but a little too bedazzled for my bag.
> View attachment 4430147


Phooey - that they didn't have the heart! Order it? Macy's ships fast (anyone ships faster than Dooney ). But their ship charge has gone up or at least here it has. 
Thanks for the rose pic though. I've only seen pictures of it and it is flashy - pretty but flashy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Phooey - that they didn't have the heart! Order it? Macy's ships fast (anyone ships faster than Dooney ). But their ship charge has gone up or at least here it has.
> Thanks for the rose pic though. I've only seen pictures of it and it is flashy - pretty but flashy.


No worries.I was more into the "immediate gratification" of getting the fob yesterday. I was happy I went. I haven't been to Macy's on a Mother's Day weekend in a while. It was fun watching the male SOs walking around, so obviously out of their comfort zone, pulling out their phones and asking SAs if they have "this"? Others were with their female SOs, giving their opinion as they walked around, or just standing quietly out of the way until it was time to pay. 
Macy's website is still showing the silver fob is available for pickup at Union Square. I don't think they update the system often enough.
You're welcome! Yes, the rose fob is flashy.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> No worries.I was more into the "immediate gratification" of getting the fob yesterday. I was happy I went. I haven't been to Macy's on a Mother's Day weekend in a while. It was fun watching the male SOs walking around, so obviously out of their comfort zone, pulling out their phones and asking SAs if they have "this"? Others were with their female SOs, giving their opinion as they walked around, or just standing quietly out of the way until it was time to pay.
> Macy's website is still showing the silver fob is available for pickup at Union Square. I don't think they update the system often enough.
> You're welcome! Yes, the rose fob is flashy.


Watching males being uncomfortable....there's soo many thoughts come to mind but I won't write them. 
Stores in general seem to be bad about not updating availability but it gets the shopper in the store. I really wanted you to have the charm to enjoy too but glad you had a good time people watching!


----------



## Lilybarb

I find myself wanting measurements on items when I'm out shopping but never have a tape measure of course. I've watched for a sale on this little Patricia Nash measuring tape (Macy's wanted $34 full price) and finally got it. Now I've got to figure out how to modify it so I can attach it to bags like a charm. Note: you press the center & the tape retracts. Kinda neat.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Lilybarb said:


> I find myself wanting measurements on items when I'm out shopping but never have a tape measure of course. I've watched for a sale on this little Patricia Nash measuring tape (Macy's wanted $34 full price) and finally got it. Now I've got to figure out how to modify it so I can attach it to bags like a charm. Note: you press the center & the tape retracts. Kinda neat.


Just love Patricia Nash!! And I always have a measuring tape on me - very useful


----------



## aerinha

In terms of bags (not shoes) I have been really good lately. Then Disney did this to me


It has a tiny dingle hopper aka fork charm and a detachable shell coin purse 



I was in the parks when it was released and had no clue. Came home, learned it existed, learned it was sold out and the hunt was on. Called Harveys who had it listed as out of stock not sold out but the SA acted like they were gone for good. Hello eBay who now charges sales tax  

I said I was done but today I discovered Harvey’s Haunted Mansion tote. Much as I love that ride I don’t buy its merch because it rarely focuses on my favorite part: ballroom with ghost dancers...the tote has it all. Just paid too much for one on eBay an hour ago but you know how it goes...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> In terms of bags (not shoes) I have been really good lately. Then Disney did this to me
> View attachment 4518516
> 
> It has a tiny dingle hopper aka fork charm and a detachable shell coin purse
> 
> View attachment 4518517
> 
> I was in the parks when it was released and had no clue. Came home, learned it existed, learned it was sold out and the hunt was on. Called Harveys who had it listed as out of stock not sold out but the SA acted like they were gone for good. Hello eBay who now charges sales tax
> 
> I said I was done but today I discovered Harvey’s Haunted Mansion tote. Much as I love that ride I don’t buy its merch because it rarely focuses on my favorite part: ballroom with ghost dancers...the tote has it all. Just paid too much for one on eBay an hour ago but you know how it goes...


Enjoy your new Dooney.  I'm sure it will make you smile when every you use it,   And the more often you carry it,  the less it costs per wearing.


----------



## Lilybarb

The dooney debacle pushed me to find this ole favorite girl. Does anyone own a leather bag by Lands End? It was fun to go in one of their stores for a polo & come out with a well made (albeit expensive) leather bag. This drawstring has been carried ALOT & it just gets more comfortable. (fyi, the pic is not doctored, but taken with flash. Not quite that bright in hand but close.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> The dooney debacle pushed me to find this ole favorite girl. Does anyone own a leather bag by Lands End? It was fun to go in one of their stores for a polo & come out with a well made (albeit expensive) leather bag. This drawstring has been carried ALOT & it just gets more comfortable. (fyi, the pic is not doctored, but taken with flash. Not quite that bright in hand but close.)


LB:  glad you are enjoying your LE handbag.  I love the color and I love the look of a drawstring handbag.  The style doesn't work for me generally,  since I hand carry and the straps are usually too long.   But that doesn't mean I don't have some in my collection,  because I couldn't resist the look.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> The dooney debacle pushed me to find this ole favorite girl. Does anyone own a leather bag by Lands End? It was fun to go in one of their stores for a polo & come out with a well made (albeit expensive) leather bag. This drawstring has been carried ALOT & it just gets more comfortable. (fyi, the pic is not doctored, but taken with flash. Not quite that bright in hand but close.)


Hi LB! 
What a great find at Land's End!  Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> What a great find at Land's End!  Your bag is beautiful!


Thanks Rue!  
I was so disappointed when LE stopped offering their bags - they were so well made plus they even monogrammed for you. Then they closed their physical store completely (as so many retailers did and are still doing).


----------



## MKB0925

Lilybarb said:


> The dooney debacle pushed me to find this ole favorite girl. Does anyone own a leather bag by Lands End? It was fun to go in one of their stores for a polo & come out with a well made (albeit expensive) leather bag. This drawstring has been carried ALOT & it just gets more comfortable. (fyi, the pic is not doctored, but taken with flash. Not quite that bright in hand but close.)


Love this bag and pretty color!


----------



## Lilybarb

MKB0925 said:


> Love this bag and pretty color!


Thank you @MKB0925! Still carryng it. I get compliments from strangers - one just yesterday - on this bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Coach Gallery Lunch Tote. Purchased from Poshmark last Tuesday. The seller shipped it quickly!  It arrived Friday morning in SF, and I unboxed it Saturday morning when I got here. This tote has been in my Likes on PM for a few months because I really didn't think I "needed" a tote bag. Then I started looking at the small Lexington and thinking a small tote may make a good bag for running errands because it's just big enough to hold what I carry, plus a water bottle. I stayed on the fence until I received an email letting me know the seller reduced the price. I jumped off the fence and purchased it!  I wanted this style when it debuted years ago but at the time I needed much larger totes. Now it works well!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN*:  enjoy your new Tote.  It's a beautiful red color.... I'm surprised you resisted so long to add it to your collection.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  enjoy your new Tote.  It's a beautiful red color.... I'm surprised you resisted so long to add it to your collection.


Hi LJ! 
Thanks! 
 I was trying to shop my closet, but my tote bags are too big. I was using my zip zip satchel until the reduced price convinced me to get this tote.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> Thanks!
> I was trying to shop my closet, but my tote bags are too big. I was using my zip zip satchel until the reduced price convinced me to get this tote.


Good job Rue!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Latest ebay purchase. Fossil Sydney satchel. I've been watching youtube videos on this bag for a very long time but never saw it in red. Decided to check out ebay and found this one in great condition! Double zippers and about the same size as the zip zip satchel. It also has an outside back slip pocket.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Latest ebay purchase. Fossil Sydney satchel. I've been watching youtube videos on this bag for a very long time but never saw it in red. Decided to check out ebay and found this one in great condition! Double zippers and about the same size as the zip zip satchel. It also has an outside back slip pocket.
> View attachment 4568812
> View attachment 4568813
> View attachment 4568814


Oooh I love that Rue! Adore a purse that has zippers all the way down so you can really get in there and see everything!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Oooh I love that Rue! Adore a purse that has zippers all the way down so you can really get in there and see everything!


Hi LB!
Thanks! I love that too! I'm so happy I found this bag in red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

My lastest RED love. New to me Coach Carly. Received her January 30th. I added a crossbody strap for my weekends in the city when I'm walking and riding buses. But I love carrying it on my shoulder the rest of the week when I'm driving the grandkids to school and running errands.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> My lastest RED love. New to me Coach Carly. Received her January 30th. I added a crossbody strap for my weekends in the city when I'm walking and riding buses. But I love carrying it on my shoulder the rest of the week when I'm driving the grandkids to school and running errands.
> View attachment 4661440
> View attachment 4661456
> View attachment 4661457


RN:  enjoy your new (to you) red Coach.  Leather looks very soft and comfortable to wear.  Also looks like you are back to carrying more things than when you  'downsized' to some of the smaller Dooney cross body bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> RN:  enjoy your new (to you) red Coach.  Leather looks very soft and comfortable to wear.  Also looks like you are back to carrying more things than when you  'downsized' to some of the smaller Dooney cross body bags.


Thanks LJ!
You are so right! I kept adding one item at time until I was back to carrying my "normal" amount of stuff. But it did teach me I could carry less if needed. (Like when I was in Vegas last month and used my  Bitsy for the week.)


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LJ!
> You are so right! I kept adding one item at time until I was back to carrying my "normal" amount of stuff. But it did teach me I could carry less if needed. (Like when I was in Vegas last month and used my  Bitsy for the week.)


Oh I want to see your Bitsy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I want to see your Bitsy!


Mornin' SM! 
I hope you had a great weekend! Pics to follow soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' SM!
> I hope you had a great weekend! Pics to follow soon!


Thank you!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> My lastest RED love. New to me Coach Carly. Received her January 30th. I added a crossbody strap for my weekends in the city when I'm walking and riding buses. But I love carrying it on my shoulder the rest of the week when I'm driving the grandkids to school and running errands.
> View attachment 4661440
> View attachment 4661456
> View attachment 4661457


Love the Coach, Rue. It has a retro look to me. Especially like the wide shoulder section on the strap. Even if one chooses not to carry by that strap, it does look cool!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Love the Coach, Rue. It has a retro look to me. Especially like the wide shoulder section on the strap. Even if one chooses not to carry by that strap, it does look cool!


Hi LB!
Thanks! I love it more as a shoulder bag. I take off the strap when I'm in Oakland during the week.


----------



## Lilybarb

Not a bag but a bag charm. Snagged this little cutie on sale.  Will have to change purses just so I can hang my cat (so to speak).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Not a bag but a bag charm. Snagged this little cutie on sale.  Will have to change purses just so I can hang my cat (so to speak).


I love this charm! The eyes are beautiful!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I love this charm! The eyes are beautiful!


Thanks Rue!  Cats eye gemstones for cat's eyes.  
I dunno, but at least they do appear to be genuine.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Thanks Rue!  Cats eye gemstones for cat's eyes.
> I dunno, but at least they do appear to be genuine.


Handbags and handbag accessories are meant to enjoy and make you
smile.


----------



## cheidel

Lilybarb said:


> Not a bag but a bag charm. Snagged this little cutie on sale.  Will have to change purses just so I can hang my cat (so to speak).


It’s adorable!


----------



## Lilybarb

Got this MKors oil slick cb before the corona got so bad here, & it finally arrived today. Really pleased with it overall & the neon colors pop!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LB:  enjoy your new MK.   I love the color accents.


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> LB:  enjoy your new MK.   I love the color accents.


@lavenderjunkie - thank you! I've wanted one in this line since it was released last year but just couldn't justify the cost - really wanted, or thought I wanted, the satchel but decided it is just too small to work as a satchel for my taste. The cb will work just fine, plus it was on a good sale. The accent colors pop in hand just like in the pic.


----------



## Lilybarb

Not a bag but a little non-Dooney fob I got today. Was first marked $20, then 9.99 on it's tag from Belk. When I ordered it I paid 2.49. 
I love Cookies! (Cookie Monster voice) & bag charms. I need to quit...just say no.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Not a bag but a little non-Dooney fob I got today. Was first marked $20, then 9.99 on it's tag from Belk. When I ordered it I paid 2.49.
> I love Cookies! (Cookie Monster voice) & bag charms. I need to quit...just say no.


It's so cute! And it cost you less than a bag of cookies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Poshmark find. NWT Coach Reversible City Tote.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> It's so cute! And it cost you less than a bag of cookies!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Poshmark find. NWT Coach Reversible City Tote.
> View attachment 4719581
> View attachment 4719582


What a beautiful find!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> What a beautiful find!


Thanks LB!


----------



## BadWolf10

I hope you'll are still watching this thread, it's been a while. Next month is my 45th bday, holy moly how did that happen lol, so hubby ordered a Coach bag for me. I have been eyeing this one for a while, and it was on sale!!! Shay hobo in light fern with gunmetal hardware. I am in LOVE and she smells divine. Pics are with and without flash


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW*:  enjoy your new birthday handbag.  I love the color and the look of the leather.
Dark hardware and stitching on handle are nice details.  Happy birthday.


----------



## MKB0925

BadWolf10 said:


> I hope you'll are still watching this thread, it's been a while. Next month is my 45th bday, holy moly how did that happen lol, so hubby ordered a Coach bag for me. I have been eyeing this one for a while, and it was on sale!!! Shay hobo in light fern with gunmetal hardware. I am in LOVE and she smells divine. Pics are with and without flash
> 
> View attachment 4824821
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824822
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824823
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824824
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824825


I love the detailing on this and the color...Happy Birthday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JPK Paris 75 nylon tote purchased on Poshmark for $25.00. (I purchased a tote just like this from Nordstrom years ago. ) Using my MK wallet I purchased in 2011 to carry with my Colette tote.


----------



## Brendutch

Just bought an Artsy!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Brendutch said:


> Just bought an Artsy!!!
> 
> View attachment 5030026


She's beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## Brendutch

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  Enjoy!


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> Just bought an Artsy!!!
> 
> View attachment 5030026


Enjoy your new handbag.  I love the print in that color combo.  Always thought that was
the nicest print that other brand does.  Glad to see similar vibe in the print in your handbag.  Very
nice.


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new handbag.  I love the print in that color combo.  Always thought that was
> the nicest print that other brand does.  Glad to see similar vibe in the print in your handbag.  Very
> nice.


Thank you @lavenderjunkie! This is a special bag that will always remind me to have hope. It commemorates my journey to wellness after suffering from adenomyosis, and having a recent hysterectomy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> Thank you @lavenderjunkie! This is a special bag that will always remind me to have hope. It commemorates my journey to wellness after suffering from adenomyosis, and having a recent hysterectomy.


Glad you are doing well and celebrating life.
I hope the handbag brings you smiles and lots of pleasure.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Closet dive. Purchased August, 2014 at the MK Outlet in Livermore.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Closet dive. Purchased August, 2014 at the MK Outlet in Livermore.
> View attachment 5073532


Perfect for spring.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Closet dive. Purchased August, 2014 at the MK Outlet in Livermore.
> View attachment 5073532


Is this area still deserted? I remember your post of this area(I think)  when covid lockdown had just started.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Perfect for spring.


Thanks LJ! I'm looking forward to carrying it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this area still deserted? I remember your post of this area(I think)  when covid lockdown had just started.


Hi SM!
Yes, it's still pretty empty in Union Square. The restaurants and stores that are re-opening around Union Square are bringing people slowly back to the area. I went to Macy's last Wednesday and I was one of only two customers in the handbag section. It felt very strange walking around Macy's, like I wasn't supposed to be there yet. I left about five minutes after I got there. I'm seeing more hotels re-opening and I see Napa tour buses loading when I walk in the morning.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> Yes, it's still pretty empty in Union Square. The restaurants and stores that are re-opening around Union Square are bringing people slowly back to the area. I went to Macy's last Wednesday and I was one of only two customers in the handbag section. It felt very strange walking around Macy's, like I wasn't supposed to be there yet. I left about five minutes after I got there. I'm seeing more hotels re-opening and I see Napa tour buses loading when I walk in the morning.


*RN*:  news stories indicate the SF area is doing very well in terms of beating back Covid.   I expect you 
will see more and more people milling about.  Same thing is going to happen in NY.  That's good news,
and yet,  a little disconcerting.   The lack of crowds had some benefits.   Even with the 'rules' in place,  not
everyone observed social distancing or proper mask wearing indoors.   With rules relaxed,  it will be the
wild west in some places.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  news stories indicate the SF area is doing very well in terms of beating back Covid.   I expect you
> will see more and more people milling about.  Same thing is going to happen in NY.  That's good news,
> and yet,  a little disconcerting.   The lack of crowds had some benefits.   Even with the 'rules' in place,  not
> everyone observed social distancing or proper mask wearing indoors.   With rules relaxed,  it will be the
> wild west in some places.


You are so right! I'm already seeing people more laxed with regards to masks. Apparently if you've been vaccinated you don't have to wear a mask outdoors when you're walking. You just have to assume (hope!) everyone not wearing a mask has been vaccinated. But some people weren't wearing a mask long before the vaccine was available.  I see more people stopping and asking for directions, which means tourism is back. Most tourist are wearing masks. I'll know things are truly back to "normal" (when am I going to be able to write "normal" without quotation marks?  ), when the Hop on Hop off tour buses start running again.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> You are so right! I'm already seeing people more laxed with regards to masks. Apparently if you've been vaccinated you don't have to wear a mask outdoors when you're walking. You just have to assume (hope!) everyone not wearing a mask has been vaccinated. But some people weren't wearing a mask long before the vaccine was available.  I see more people stopping and asking for directions, which means tourism is back. Most tourist are wearing masks. I'll know things are truly back to "normal" (when am I going to be able to write "normal" without quotation marks?  ), when the Hop on Hop off tour buses start running again.


Even in places that should know how to follow protocols,  like doctors offices,  I see a lot of things that
don't 'conform' to common sense practices....   unsafe practices from staff as well as the public.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Even in places that should know how to follow protocols,  like doctors offices,  I see a lot of things that
> don't 'conform' to common sense practices....   unsafe practices from staff as well as the public.


My daughter is a First Responder.  She said so many police and fire fighters were testing positive for Covid because they were not always following protocols. But they were the first to get vaccinated and hopefully things have gotten better.


----------



## MKB0925

Brendutch said:


> Thank you @lavenderjunkie! This is a special bag that will always remind me to have hope. It commemorates my journey to wellness after suffering from adenomyosis, and having a recent hysterectomy.


Hope you are better soon!
I may be heading down this road as well....I have fibroids and they are giving me issues!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Giving my Coach Hobo some love today. I think this one is in the color Saddle? I’ve had this one for awhile and don’t remember names. I’m so out of practice lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

RuedeNesle said:


> You are so right! I'm already seeing people more laxed with regards to masks. Apparently if you've been vaccinated you don't have to wear a mask outdoors when you're walking. You just have to assume (hope!) everyone not wearing a mask has been vaccinated. But some people weren't wearing a mask long before the vaccine was available.  I see more people stopping and asking for directions, which means tourism is back. Most tourist are wearing masks. I'll know things are truly back to "normal" (when am I going to be able to write "normal" without quotation marks?  ), when the Hop on Hop off tour buses start running again.


I guess we're back to "normal". The tour buses are back!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purchased a Michael Kors Wallet to go with my Closet Dive MK bag. I think they're a perfect Spring/Summer combo!


----------



## Brendutch

MKB0925 said:


> Hope you are better soon!
> I may be heading down this road as well....I have fibroids and they are giving me issues!


Hello! Yes, feeling much better now! It's a very difficult surgery. Explore all options before,  but if nothing else helps,  sometimes there is no other way.   Thank you !


----------

